# 1 day DPO and in need of buddies :)



## ash090290

I miscarried July 28th and DH and I decided to try again this month. I'm so nervous that if i am i'll miscarry again. My AF is due November 13th. Anyone want to join me and share symptoms and hopefully we'll all get BFP's!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

i'm only just starting my next cycle soon, but feel free to jump in on the larger threads that are out there. I'm loving the groups of ladies in this section!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey, i had a still born baby on 20 sep 2011. we r ttc again i think my af is due again on the 17th nov so around the same time as u. My cycle is a bit of after the delivery so hope its back on track this month. good luck xxx


----------



## korink26

Hey Ash I'm 2 DPO today and expect AF around the 13th also! I miscarried our first in May, and this is our 5th cycle TTC since MC. How long were you TTC when you got pregnant and was it your first? Since it was my first I let the "what ifs" and worries get to me. Well, let's hope these next 10 days speed by and we get our BFP!!

Maddysmum, sooo sorry for your loss. I can not IMAGINE how painful your loss was. Mine was at 8 weeks, and I know the grief I went through.


----------



## babydust818

Today i am 10dpo. I took a test this morning and was a bfn. Fx'd for that to change in the next couple days!!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im meant to have ov'd today, but dont think I did, but my AF is due the 17th november. Heres to hoping for lots of BFP this month xxx


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> Today i am 10dpo. I took a test this morning and was a bfn. Fx'd for that to change in the next couple days!!

Good luck babydust! 10 DPO is still early, when I was PG I had the LIGHTEST of lines at 13DPO. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## confusedprego

I got a positive OPK today, so will probably ovulate in a day or so! 

Babydust - I got a VERY faint positive the day of my expected period last time. I have no idea when I ovulated but if it's the same as what I have now, then I was probably around 12-13DPO. Don't lose hope!!


----------



## korink26

Lara+sam+bump said:


> Im meant to have ov'd today, but dont think I did, but my AF is due the 17th november. Heres to hoping for lots of BFP this month xxx

Yeah, I usually O around CD 17, but this month I didn't O until CD 18 (Nov. 1st) Here's to hoping O'ing a day late ends with a BFP!


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> I got a positive OPK today, so will probably ovulate in a day or so!
> 
> Babydust - I got a VERY faint positive the day of my expected period last time. I have no idea when I ovulated but if it's the same as what I have now, then I was probably around 12-13DPO. Don't lose hope!!

Yaaahhhh, positive OPK's are always such a relief! Now go get busy girl!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive OPK today, so will probably ovulate in a day or so!
> 
> Babydust - I got a VERY faint positive the day of my expected period last time. I have no idea when I ovulated but if it's the same as what I have now, then I was probably around 12-13DPO. Don't lose hope!!
> 
> Yaaahhhh, positive OPK's are always such a relief! Now go get busy girl!! :happydance:Click to expand...

haha yea! :happydance: I sent a picture of it to DH so he knows what he's coming home to :winkwink: haha


----------



## babydust818

Thanks so much girls! :) I'm not going to give up! I just feel like things are right. Last time i was preg it was unexpected bcz i was NTNP and as soon as i found out i knew something was wrong. I even immediately googled about miscarring. So if this is the month, i have high hopes of going fullterm! I hope!!

Fx'd for all you ladies!! I hope we have many BFPs! Especially with the holiday season coming up! Something to be definitely jolly about!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> Thanks so much girls! :) I'm not going to give up! I just feel like things are right. Last time i was preg it was unexpected bcz i was NTNP and as soon as i found out i knew something was wrong. I even immediately googled about miscarring. So if this is the month, i have high hopes of going fullterm! I hope!!
> 
> Fx'd for all you ladies!! I hope we have many BFPs! Especially with the holiday season coming up! Something to be definitely jolly about!!

It's weird isn't it - i knew my last pregnancy wasn't right too. Just never felt relaxed about it, was always expecting to bleed when i wen to the toilet and felt like i never bonded with the baby like i did when pg with my ds. I was devastated but not shocked when i mc'd :cry:

FX'd for us all xxx


----------



## babydust818

Yes! Its so weird. I felt like it wasn't my time. Everything felt wrong. I tried to be positive still but it ended just as i thought it would.


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> korink26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I got a positive OPK today, so will probably ovulate in a day or so!
> 
> Babydust - I got a VERY faint positive the day of my expected period last time. I have no idea when I ovulated but if it's the same as what I have now, then I was probably around 12-13DPO. Don't lose hope!!
> 
> Yaaahhhh, positive OPK's are always such a relief! Now go get busy girl!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> haha yea! :happydance: I sent a picture of it to DH so he knows what he's coming home to :winkwink: hahaClick to expand...

LOL!!! YES, I LOVE IT, soooo sounds like something I'd do :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi - Can I join you ladies? I am planning to test on the 9th. About 2 years of TTC and 3 MC's in the last year so I am ready!!! My first MC (which went the longest) I knew something was wrong too. I started to lose symptoms and got extremely emotional.


----------



## ash090290

Hey ladies! I hope we all get our BFP's and korink it was supposed to be my second child, i have a 15 month old daughter but I know exactly how you feel. I atfirst thought Lana was my miracle child and I wasnt supposed to have kids. this is our first time ttcing... I predict we all get BFP's. I'm going to test on the 10th because I start my move to switch duty stations on the 11th. So many exciting but stressful events lol. Has anyone had any symptoms yet? I actually tracked back today and I'm 4 days DPO lol! I've been feeling tired the last few days and tonight I craved spinach pizza with Italian sausage.


----------



## ash090290

BeachChica said:


> Hi - Can I join you ladies? I am planning to test on the 9th. About 2 years of TTC and 3 MC's in the last year so I am ready!!! My first MC (which went the longest) I knew something was wrong too. I started to lose symptoms and got extremely emotional.

OFCOURSE!!!! the more the merrier! I felt the same way after my M/C.


----------



## confusedprego

I was in total shock with my first pregnancy. It was our first month off the pill and everything I read before said it would probably take atleast 4-5 months to fall pregnant - well not me! So, I was kind of in denial for a week or two and then it turned into pure excitement! By around 6-7 weeks I wondered why I didn't have many symptoms (except my boobs - man they hurt!!), and on the way to the early scan at 8 weeks I told my husband I was really anxious and didn't have a good feeling..and sure enough I was right. 

Looking back, I think that baby knew it was going to be a bad time to be in my body. I've had the most stressful 3 months in my life the past 3 months. I'm in graduate school working toward my PhD and I had thought I would have my biggest exam done by mid-September, but I had a bunch of other big (stressful) things come up and push my exam date to November 7th (Monday). So, I would have been decently pregnant by now and in my program, pregnancy is not exactly accepted. So, it would have been very stressful on me not only that it's a huge exam (2hr oral exam standing in front of a committee - eek!) but that they would be looking at my pregnant belly. 

So, hopefully this is a better time and I had a temp spike this morning so looks like I'm 1DPO :) FX'd for all of us to get our BFPs!! :)


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

yay I got a positive OPK this morning, so gonna jump OH as soon as he's home and LO is in bed!!!!! was so worried i'd missed the boat this month as my OPK's only arrived yesterday, I got a negative one yesterday, so defo oving in the next 12-24 hours xxx


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Hi - Can I join you ladies? I am planning to test on the 9th. About 2 years of TTC and 3 MC's in the last year so I am ready!!! My first MC (which went the longest) I knew something was wrong too. I started to lose symptoms and got extremely emotional.


Oh, what a hard year for you! This month will make it a year of TTC with 1 miscarriage. Did they test anything after your 3rd to find out why? I also worried because I never had any symptoms besides really sore tata's.


----------



## korink26

ash090290 said:


> Hey ladies! I hope we all get our BFP's and korink it was supposed to be my second child, i have a 15 month old daughter but I know exactly how you feel. I atfirst thought Lana was my miracle child and I wasnt supposed to have kids. this is our first time ttcing... I predict we all get BFP's. I'm going to test on the 10th because I start my move to switch duty stations on the 11th. So many exciting but stressful events lol. Has anyone had any symptoms yet? I actually tracked back today and I'm 4 days DPO lol! I've been feeling tired the last few days and tonight I craved spinach pizza with Italian sausage.

I'm 3 DPO and my face is really flushed and warm today, and I have a bit more CM. But, that could be anything....

Have fun getting busy Lara! Our husbands are just as thrilled as us probably when we get our positive OPK's!


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> I was in total shock with my first pregnancy. It was our first month off the pill and everything I read before said it would probably take atleast 4-5 months to fall pregnant - well not me! So, I was kind of in denial for a week or two and then it turned into pure excitement! By around 6-7 weeks I wondered why I didn't have many symptoms (except my boobs - man they hurt!!), and on the way to the early scan at 8 weeks I told my husband I was really anxious and didn't have a good feeling..and sure enough I was right.
> 
> Looking back, I think that baby knew it was going to be a bad time to be in my body. I've had the most stressful 3 months in my life the past 3 months. I'm in graduate school working toward my PhD and I had thought I would have my biggest exam done by mid-September, but I had a bunch of other big (stressful) things come up and push my exam date to November 7th (Monday). So, I would have been decently pregnant by now and in my program, pregnancy is not exactly accepted. So, it would have been very stressful on me not only that it's a huge exam (2hr oral exam standing in front of a committee - eek!) but that they would be looking at my pregnant belly.
> 
> So, hopefully this is a better time and I had a temp spike this morning so looks like I'm 1DPO :) FX'd for all of us to get our BFPs!! :)

Wowsers, you are one busy girl---tons of luck your way for Monday!! I bet now that your big exam is done your body will know this is a good cycle to fall PG! That's good that you got PG so quickly last time, it took us 6 months, and it's looking like it will take us at least that long again this time (5th month currently).I guess the saying that everything happens for a reason is true. I have a bad back, and have 2 bad episodes with it recently, and I've wondered how I would have handled it if I had been 32 weeks pregnant like I should have been at that time. God, that suddenly makes me really sad to think I should be 32 weeks PG! :cry:


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Oh, what a hard year for you! This month will make it a year of TTC with 1 miscarriage. Did they test anything after your 3rd to find out why? I also worried because I never had any symptoms besides really sore tata's.

Korink - My last MC was tested and found out it was a Trisomy 12 (doesn't really mean much because they have no way or knowing that the others were the same cause). Then went to a specialist for a bunch of testing. About 3 1/2 months later only thing they really found was a high Homocysteine level. There are some conflicting beliefs on whether this would cause a MC. Regardless, it apparently can cause birth defects so I am now on 2 mg of Folic Acid (in addition to my prenatal vitamins) to get this level down. Basically my doctor just feels like I have just had "bad luck" and I kept falling into the normal statistic that approx 40% of pregnancies end in MC. I am hoping that all the poking around they did helped "clear things out" for a successful pregnancy next time!!!


----------



## babydust818

Miscarrying isn't something i don't wish on anyone. Its tormenting, depressing, sad, heart wrenching, but the one thing it has done for all of us is to be able to tell a story. To be able to share with one another in the same situation about our feelings. To TTC together again. Its brought all of us together! We're meant to read eachothers stories and learn from them. I never thought I'd be grateful for my m/c but i am compared to some of you poor women who carried your baby inside of you for 12+ weeks. Even them girls are back at it and have hope still running through their veins! We're all inspirational in our own ways and i do believe God wouldn't put a child in our life and take them away without ever giving them back to us. It was simply not our babies time yet. Some things still needed to be perfected. We will get our babies soon! Stay positive! I know certain days are hard but God wouldn't give us more than we could handle and if he did that's when he steps in. FX'd for BFP's for the month of November! I am testing in the morning. Tmrw i will be 12dpo. I took a test 9 and 10dpo and were neg. High hopes that will change around! :)


----------



## ash090290

Well confused, they say that everything happens for a reason and now hopefully you and your baby can finally meet. 
And YAY Lara+Sam+bump!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Well said baby dust!! FX'd for you today!!!! at 12 dpo are you late or is that still early for you? My luteal phase is only 11 days.


----------



## korink26

Yes babydust, did you test?! Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## filipenko32

ash090290 said:


> I miscarried July 28th and DH and I decided to try again this month. I'm so nervous that if i am i'll miscarry again. My AF is due November 13th. Anyone want to join me and share symptoms and hopefully we'll all get BFP's!!!!!!

Hi I am 3dpo and expect my af on 16th November :af: I've also not had a period yet. I'm hoping this will be forth time lucky for me! I have started having symptoms so am pretty hopeful!!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 - what symptoms are you having? I'm not sure if mine are anything or not. I felt some twitching and cramping after OV and starting yesterday my boobs got a little tender/sore.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! So sorry for not updating. I took a hpt yesterday and got another BFN. Today AF was due and she showed up. That stupid little bia!! I was really hoping this month would have been it but i have a good feeling about this upcoming month! Fx'd for everyone still waiting to test. Good luck!! Keep me posted!


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry to hear that Babydust. Hang in there, you WILL get there and it will be so wonderful when you do x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Beachchica, i have been having: 

vivid dreams, extreme lethargy, lots of gassiness, snoring at night (only do this on a prego cycle, slightly very mildly sore tingling boobs but hardly noticeable, lots of white cm (sorry if tmi) emotional already and an on and off heavy feeling but I think mainly for me it's the vivid dreaming! I am only 4dpo so it could all be my imagination tho!


----------



## filipenko32

oh and mild heartburn, mild but there, these symptoms are just like my last pregnancy cylce about 2 months ago


----------



## korink26

Sounds promising filipenko!! Dreams are a big thing for me, and when I was PG last time, I had really vivid (kind of embarrassing, but usually they were sexual dreams), this past week I've been having really detailed dreams (not sexual this time) and last night I dreamt that I was PG, and got 2 positive tests! It was all so real, I was very sad to wake up today. I hope it comes true! Also, today I'm 6 DPO and had a big temp spike, highest it's ever been. I'm thinking it could have to do with daylight savings time though...Fx'd our dreams are a good sign!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi korink, what were your detailed dreams about, like the main theme? Last night I had dreams about vehicles, all different types and that's supposed to be a sign of pregnancy. After saying all this ive probably jinked it and i won't be pg now!! I definitely think you're going to be with dreams like that!! Let me know!!


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> Hi korink, what were your detailed dreams about, like the main theme? Last night I had dreams about vehicles, all different types and that's supposed to be a sign of pregnancy. After saying all this ive probably jinked it and i won't be pg now!! I definitely think you're going to be with dreams like that!! Let me know!!

Well....this is going to sound so silly. Friday I dreamt that I was at my best friends house, and she wasn't home, so I started snooping through her things. I wanted to read them, but never got the chance because I decided to try on one of her shirts which was way too small so I got stuck in it and her husband caught me trying to get out of the shirt. My friend was so mad at me, and I was so embarrassed. Saturday night, I had a dream about a big volleyball game I was in, but our team was horrible and we still kept winning. I could not serve the ball or do anything right in the game. My feelings were so strong in the game of frustration and nervousness. 
Then last night, I dreamt that I was surrounded by water and I was rowing somewhere. All of a sudden I realized I was pregnant and I had 2 positive tests wiht me and was shocked because I'm only 6 DPO and I was telling my mom I couldn't believe it because because last time I was PG I barely tested positive at 13DPO. I kept looking back at the tests I had taken, and they were bright blue. Then, right before I woke up, I was dreaming that I was coated in a shell of chocolate, and 2 of my guy friends were trying to lick the chocolate off, but it was melting too quickly. haha, just too weird!
Sorry so long, probably way more info than you wanted! :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

That's really interesting. Can i try to interpret for you? You probably already know but i think that your friend's house scene is about your body about to get bigger and your friend is mad as you never told her you were pregnant! I think frustration and nervousness are how you feel now waiting... and the water is amniotic fluid. And the choc one? Well you probably just want that to happen in real life anyway!!!! :rofl: You're defo gonna be preggo! How exciting! Let me know. When you going to test?


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> That's really interesting. Can i try to interpret for you? You probably already know but i think that your friend's house scene is about your body about to get bigger and your friend is mad as you never told her you were pregnant! I think frustration and nervousness are how you feel now waiting... and the water is amniotic fluid. And the choc one? Well you probably just want that to happen in real life anyway!!!! :rofl: You're defo gonna be preggo! How exciting! Let me know. When you going to test?

How interesting, thank you for taking the time to interpret!! Dreams are really fascinating to me. 
Thanks for the confidence booster, but I'm not feeling too positive. I don't have the symptoms like you! If my temp stays up the next couple days then I might get excited, and if it's still up on Sunday I plan to test (I'll be 12DPO). Last month I was certain I was PG, so I was so broken up when I wasn't, so this month I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
Are you going to wait until the 16th to test? What day did you get your BFP last time? I had the LIGHTEST of lines at 13DPO, but it was a cheap blue dye test so I now have FRER and I hope it will work on 12 DPO.
Well, here's to a week of wild dreams that hopefully lead us to the 1st Tri group!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Wow ladies - That is so interesting about the dreams!!!! I have never heard anyone mention that before so not sure if I experienced them with any of my other pregnancies. Over the weekend I had a couple nights of very vivid dreams too. (I usually don't remember my dreams). It was sort of about a vehicles... we have a boat so it was about our boat and some (imaginary) remodeling they were doing at our marina... creating new docks, a snack bar, etc. Strange!!!

The only symptom I really feel is heavy an sore boobs, but I had that last month and got a BFN. I have felt some twitching etc and I did see the implantation dip on my temperature chart (but that doesn't really mean anything either). Ughhh.. so frustrating! Trying to be patient for the next couple days.


----------



## korink26

BeachChica are you still testing on Wednesday? FX'd, it will be here before you know it! 

Confusedprego how was your big test today?!?! Maybe you're out, busy celebrating :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

korink - I think I will test Wednesday or Thursday morning. AF is definitely due Wednesday and my cycles are now pretty regular again. I also typically see my temperate start to drop when AF is on the way so I will be interested to see what it is tomorrow morning.


----------



## ash090290

Well ladies, I couldn't resist the wait. I tested. Yesterday the line was faint so I wasnt sure if my mind was playing tricks on me, but today I got my BFP!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## ash090290

So ladies, with that being said, I hate being alone and I know for sure if my clumsy off time self can do this, you lovely ladies can!


----------



## Maddysmum

congratulations Ash. Im so happy for you. I have no idea where i am in my cycle after the birth of my bub (stillborn 20/09/2011) My last AF and first since birth was 10 days long and i still dont feel like i have Ov. I think my next AF is due 18th nov, so i guess we will just see I have been having the veryvivid dreams too. I didnt know that was a early preg symptom. Also very gassy headaches and was really dizzy yesterday. but thats it. I so want to be preg before xmas just hope my cycle gets back to normal. .........Good luck to all of you cant wait for updates


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations ash090290!! :yipee: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

korink26 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> That's really interesting. Can i try to interpret for you? You probably already know but i think that your friend's house scene is about your body about to get bigger and your friend is mad as you never told her you were pregnant! I think frustration and nervousness are how you feel now waiting... and the water is amniotic fluid. And the choc one? Well you probably just want that to happen in real life anyway!!!! :rofl: You're defo gonna be preggo! How exciting! Let me know. When you going to test?
> 
> How interesting, thank you for taking the time to interpret!! Dreams are really fascinating to me.
> Thanks for the confidence booster, but I'm not feeling too positive. I don't have the symptoms like you! If my temp stays up the next couple days then I might get excited, and if it's still up on Sunday I plan to test (I'll be 12DPO). Last month I was certain I was PG, so I was so broken up when I wasn't, so this month I'm trying not to get my hopes up.
> Are you going to wait until the 16th to test? What day did you get your BFP last time? I had the LIGHTEST of lines at 13DPO, but it was a cheap blue dye test so I now have FRER and I hope it will work on 12 DPO.
> Well, here's to a week of wild dreams that hopefully lead us to the 1st Tri group!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Beachchica so exciting about the dreams, dreaming of shipyards or anything symbolising construction means pregnancy. Boats and water do too. I had my 2nd water dream last night - I was in a bathroom in San Francisco (!?) and water came out from everywhere and the bath in there was full (that symbolises the womb) I was also being buoyed up by the water (I don't know what that means do you?). Beachchica, vehicles symbolise body moving ie changing shape and dreaming of bigger vehicles = bigger body. Roll on 1st tri!! I got my bfp at 9dpo ov so i'm starting to test this friday :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> BeachChica are you still testing on Wednesday? FX'd, it will be here before you know it!
> 
> Confusedprego how was your big test today?!?! Maybe you're out, busy celebrating :happydance:

Thanks for checking in..it went great! I passed and got my masters and am one step closer to my phd! I was out celebrating :) I took a day off of bnb but am back! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing great! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Maddysmum said:


> congratulations Ash. Im so happy for you. I have no idea where i am in my cycle after the birth of my bub (stillborn 20/09/2011) My last AF and first since birth was 10 days long and i still dont feel like i have Ov. I think my next AF is due 18th nov, so i guess we will just see I have been having the veryvivid dreams too. I didnt know that was a early preg symptom. Also very gassy headaches and was really dizzy yesterday. but thats it. I so want to be preg before xmas just hope my cycle gets back to normal. .........Good luck to all of you cant wait for updates

So sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: I can't imagine how hard it's been for you. 

What kind of dreams have you been having, I mean what's the main theme? I am always dizzy in the dpo leading to pregnancy, I also get headaches but haven't had these yet.


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Ash!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
I hope a few of us can join you!!!

Maddysmum - so sorry for you loss!! I can't even imagine having a loss that late. Terrible. :dust:

filipenko - Thanks for the info on the dreams. That is so intestesting. I hope it turns out to be true!!! I have a HUGE headache today. Hope it's a good sign and not a sign of :witch: on the way!

confused - Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats ash! Yay! :)


----------



## korink26

OMG ASH SOOO EXCITING!!!!!! H&H 9 months to YOU!!

Beachchica how was your temp today?? I'm so confused, yesterday I had a temp spike (for me that's 98.34--usually don't go above 97.9), and then today it went to 97.33. Ugg! I know I'm thinking too much about all this PG stuff, because I dreamt all last night about being PG, and I had a baby girl, and I couldn't wait to make the announcement to my friends. And I don't think it's a sign that I am PG, I'm just thinking about it before I go to sleep so that's what I dream about. It's so disappointing to wake up from those dreams, especially when my temp sucks.


----------



## BeachChica

korink - My temp was 98.34 this morning which is still up for me. I had a terrible night of sleep last night so not sure it that could have an affect on temp. I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow. I can't remember but how many DPO are you? (I thought it used to be in your signature) Maybe that drop for you is an implantion dip? I had one this month about 7 dpo - my temp went down to 97.90.


----------



## korink26

Today I am 7 DPO, I wondered if it was implantation, but when I was PG last time, my dip went to 96.8 and then back up again. I guess we'll see what my temps do tomorrow.
I think if you had a bad night of sleep, your temp would be lower and not higher so I think your temp is a really good sign, ESPECIALLY at 11 DPO!! At 11, if not 10 DPO, is usually when my temp starts to crash.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah beachchica it's looking really promising for you!! :yipee:


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> Maddysmum said:
> 
> 
> congratulations Ash. Im so happy for you. I have no idea where i am in my cycle after the birth of my bub (stillborn 20/09/2011) My last AF and first since birth was 10 days long and i still dont feel like i have Ov. I think my next AF is due 18th nov, so i guess we will just see I have been having the veryvivid dreams too. I didnt know that was a early preg symptom. Also very gassy headaches and was really dizzy yesterday. but thats it. I so want to be preg before xmas just hope my cycle gets back to normal. .........Good luck to all of you cant wait for updates
> 
> So sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: I can't imagine how hard it's been for you.
> 
> What kind of dreams have you been having, I mean what's the main theme? I am always dizzy in the dpo leading to pregnancy, I also get headaches but haven't had these yet.Click to expand...

My dreams have been so weird lol, the other night i drempt that i took a HPT and handed it straight to my partner. He said that it was positive but when we looked later the 2 lines were all wiggly. Then I had to go to the hospital for tests and the doctors were sticking me with needles but instead of one needle, the needle had 10 needle heads. In another dream i was trying to get back to my room in the hospital and i had to climb up the side of the building with a huge preg belly. very strange. Last night i drempt that me, my partner and my family sitting in the rain lol but we didnt seem to care we were getting wet and then in another part of my dream last night we were following a small truck with a load of fire wood that rolled off the truck twice in my dream. Ok i fell really crazy writing this down lol so weird and random:dohh:


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!! How's everyone doing??

I have some crazy dreams too Maddysmum. I have a recurring dream that I'm in a concentration camp and that I won't stop talking and they tell me that I have to sacrifice my arm to keep talking and I refuse to stop talking and the next thing I know I don't have an arm. The funny thing is that I'm generally a pretty quiet person especially in a stressful situation (like a concentration camp). So weird!!

I'm 6DPO today and not sure how my chart is looking or how it's supposed to look if I am preggers. Had a bit of a dip yesterday that is working it's way back up today. It was really cold in my house this morning though, so I don't know if that can affect my temps either. Gonna try to not test until 14DPO, but we'll see!! I think DH will make me test earlier than that 

:)


----------



## BeachChica

Well I am due for AF today but since my temp was still up this morning I decided to take a IC test this morning and it was BFN. We'll see what happens over the next couple days. What's strange is that my temps ALWAYS plummets the day before AF arrives so not what's going on. :confused:


----------



## korink26

Maddysmum--those dreams are pretty crazy, hopefully pregnancy crazy!! :) Filipenko says that dreams with water mean PG! I was dreaming about sitting in a hottub last night, so I woke up today thinking yaaahh, a water dream!! I don't think I've ever paid attention to my dreams as much as I have this cycle. 

Confused how long is your LP usually? You're so strong to hold out to 14 DPO! Filipenko, I'm curious how you interpret her dream!

Beachchica, I was thinking of you on my way to work today! If your temp is still up, and you're 12 DPO, I think that's a REALLY good sign. Like I've said before, I BARELY got a BFP when AF was a day late, so if you're still a day before AF is due, it might be too early for the BFP.

As for me, I was happy to see my temps went back up today. Last month though I had a temp increase at 10 DPO so I was CONVINCED I was PG, only to have it drop at 11DPO. This month I keep telling myself to not get excited unless my temp is still up at 11 or 12 DPO. Ahh, how come the last part of the TWW goes sooooo slow?!?!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, just catching up!

maddysmum, those dreams are really interesting! I think (here she goes again!) that the wiggly lines symbolise life ie the pregnancy itself and you had water in your dream aswell which means amniotic fluid! Not sure about the truck but one thing could be that the truck is a big vehicle but a bigger one is needed to contain the goods ie a bigger body for pregnancy as it goes on! Good luck!! 

Hi confused, I'm 6dpo too and feeling like af is about to come on! :af: - not had a period since mc. About your dream - could it mean that you're being protective over your body (even when you don't need to be,) pregnant women are v protective over their bodies aren't they? 

Beachchica - surely if your temps still up at this stage you're pregnant and it's just too early to test yet? fingers crossed for you :dust: :dust:


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> Maddysmum--those dreams are pretty crazy, hopefully pregnancy crazy!! :) Filipenko says that dreams with water mean PG! I was dreaming about sitting in a hottub last night, so I woke up today thinking yaaahh, a water dream!! I don't think I've ever paid attention to my dreams as much as I have this cycle.
> 
> Confused how long is your LP usually? You're so strong to hold out to 14 DPO! Filipenko, I'm curious how you interpret her dream!
> 
> Beachchica, I was thinking of you on my way to work today! If your temp is still up, and you're 12 DPO, I think that's a REALLY good sign. Like I've said before, I BARELY got a BFP when AF was a day late, so if you're still a day before AF is due, it might be too early for the BFP.
> 
> As for me, I was happy to see my temps went back up today. Last month though I had a temp increase at 10 DPO so I was CONVINCED I was PG, only to have it drop at 11DPO. This month I keep telling myself to not get excited unless my temp is still up at 11 or 12 DPO. Ahh, how come the last part of the TWW goes sooooo slow?!?!

I'm not sure, last month it was 15 (I think) I've never charted before but the month I got pregnant I got a really faint line exactly 4 weeks from the start of my AF so I'm guessing it would probably be the same this time and that would be 14DPO. Although, the month I got pregnant I was straight off the pill so I could have O'd later, so maybe I'll sneak a test a little early :) Also the time I got pregnant it wasn't the FMU so maybe I would be able to see it a few days earlier with FMU - see I'm rationalizing already!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey ladies, so i knew my body was out of wack after the birth and i was getting worried that i hadent OV this month but finally i am yay. So now dont know when to expect AF but should be in about 10 days i hope. good luck to u all i cant wait to hear how u all go.


----------



## filipenko32

So pleased for you maddysmum, are you hoping for a bfp this cycle or are you waiting?


----------



## korink26

Good for you maddysmum, it's such a relief isn't it? If you're not trying this cycle, I hope AF is here asap for you!


----------



## Maddysmum

Yeah we are trying again already. I know there will b ppl on here who wouldnt agree with it being so soon, but our doctor is fine with it and we want a family so bad. Im not trying to replace Maddy because thats impossable to do. I just want to be a mummy to a earth baby too.


----------



## filipenko32

maddysmum we decided the same thing and i haven't had an af yet after my 3rd mc, in fact 1 month today i had my erpc op. Already I have bad sickness and faint lines on early preg tests - never felt sick this early so i'm a bit shocked tbh. But pleased and scared at the same time. Maybe those really were pregnancy dreams then! Fingers crossed for everyone ttc straight away! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> maddysmum we decided the same thing and i haven't had an af yet after my 3rd mc, in fact 1 month today i had my erpc op. Already I have bad sickness and faint lines on early preg tests - never felt sick this early so i'm a bit shocked tbh. But pleased and scared at the same time. Maybe those really were pregnancy dreams then! Fingers crossed for everyone ttc straight away! :dust: :dust: :dust:

woohoo how exciting for u. A faint line is positive right. No good about the sickness. I get really sick from about weeks till about 11


----------



## korink26

Maddysmum you are the only one to know when the right time is to TTCAL! I don't think anybody would think it's bad, because we all want the same thing and there's only one way to get our babies!! 

Omg filipenko that's awesome, congrats!! Faint line, is a positive line!!! Did you call your doctor?! How exciting, keep us updated!!

Beachchica, how are you doing!? Hope your temp was better than mine...mine went down today and I wanted to throw my thermometer across the room!

Hope everybody else is doing good. Ash, if you still check this I wonder how you're doing with your BFP excitment!


----------



## BeachChica

*Maddysmum* - I agree with the others. Good for you to start trying again. We all are here for the same thing so the sooner we can get this going the sooner we will achieve our goal! :crib:

*filipenko* - that sounds like good signs to me.... Congrats and keep us posted. 

*korink* - Unfortunately no good news here either!!! I wanted to throw my thermometer accross the room too. LOL Ugh!!! I had a huge temperate drop this morning so that usually means AF is on the way :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, well they are VERY faint lines on 10miu internet cheapies so i'd still say :bfn: at the moment! maddiesmum - from how many weeks did you say you were sick for? It's actually subsiding now i am wondering if it could be maybe possibly something to do with implantation??


----------



## korink26

Beachchica the day after my BFP my temp droped to 97.18 so I was sooo sad but the next day it shot back up. The doctor said it was probably another implantation dip as the sac was burrowing more or something? So if you don't get AF, don't get too frustrated until you see tomorrow's temps.

Filipenko hun, a line is a line so let yourself get excited! Woofrickenhoo!!


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks ladies, well they are VERY faint lines on 10miu internet cheapies so i'd still say :bfn: at the moment! maddiesmum - from how many weeks did you say you were sick for? It's actually subsiding now i am wondering if it could be maybe possibly something to do with implantation??

I was sick from 6 weeks to 11 weeks with both preg, I also had a MC at 11 weeks last year and both times the sickness was soooo bad. I actually quit my job with last preg lucky we were in a position for me not to have to work. So i know im in for another 5 or so weeks of really bad sickness. I lost 5 kg last time. But next time im going to force myself to eat. I dont mind going through it again its all for a good cause 

I think it sounds like a BFP for you, I so hope so. R u going to go for a blood test soon cant wait to hear how u go.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks maddysmum, I don't think i'll go for a blood test as the last three times have been confirmed with just a hpt and i've never had chemicals as far as i know. I think I will be happy with a positive result on a clearblue digi. I just need this one to stick, I never get further than 8 weeks and it would be such a wonderful xmas present for me and my hubby if this was a bfp and got to 9 weeks as that would be 3 days before xmas. I'm just hoping for 4th time lucky too. I will have an early scan though at about 7 weeks i think x x


----------



## korink26

Sooo excited for you filipenko, I really really hope you stay in touch and let us live through your excitement for awhile!! Can't wait to see the digital "pregnant", if I can't have my own it will be exciting to see yours! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks korink! :hugs: :hugs: I will stay in touch! I really hope you get a bfp too soon! x x


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Beachchica the day after my BFP my temp droped to 97.18 so I was sooo sad but the next day it shot back up. The doctor said it was probably another implantation dip as the sac was burrowing more or something? So if you don't get AF, don't get too frustrated until you see tomorrow's temps.

Thanks Korink!I hope that's the case. So far today no sign of AF so technically I am 1 day late.


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Aww thanks korink! :hugs: :hugs: I will stay in touch! I really hope you get a bfp too soon! x x

Yes definitely stay with us and keep us posted on your progress!! I really hope it's 4th time lucky for you!!


----------



## korink26

OK Beachchica, now you're 2 days late! Did you test??? My temp was same as yesterday, and I have a pounding headache today. I know with my crappy temps I'm probably not PG, but I'm still nervous to take something for my headache.

Hope everybody else is doing good!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Korink - Yup, I am now 2 days late and to top things off my temp this morning shot back up to 98.20. :wacko: I have no idea what's going on!!! I don't know maybe my last test was still too early...??? If AF doesn't show up today I am definitely taking another test in the morning.

I wouldn't take anything for the headache either... just to be sure!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Drempt of water all around me last night lol. I have a huge headache today too. Think i will just go back to bed. Has anyone done anymore testing


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Hi Korink - Yup, I am now 2 days late and to top things off my temp this morning shot back up to 98.20. :wacko: I have no idea what's going on!!! I don't know maybe my last test was still too early...??? If AF doesn't show up today I am definitely taking another test in the morning.
> 
> I wouldn't take anything for the headache either... just to be sure!!!

OMG!!!:happydance: If your temp shot back up today, I'd say sommmeebboooodddyyy''''sss PREGNANT!!! You hafta test tomorrow morning and when you're done celebrating you have to get on here and tell us the good news!!

Maddysmum, how many days until testing for you? I hope you feel better, although hopefully it's a good sign for you? :)

I have been really sick to my stomach all day and have been trying to sleep off my headache. If I didn't have the crappiest temps ever I'd swear I was PG....


----------



## ash090290

Well ladies, to keep you updated, I had a hell of a case of food poisoning a couple of days ago and my doc said pepto bismol was okay but in very small doses and I have had some severe upper abdominal cramps. Nothing close to the uterus though. Had some cervix cramping but it wasnt small. Had some major breast tenderness that suddenly vanished after my food poisoning epidemic but certain smells still bother me and I'm craving celery like nothing else so I dont know. I guess I'm paranoid since I had my mc last time. So nerve wracking!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Well I did sneak a test yesterday after I posted because I started to get curious and it was BFN. This morning my temp is up again and higher than yesterday so I have no idea what's going on. I don't have any other symptoms of being pregnant thought. If my periods wouldn't have been so regular lately I would think that my cycles were still just screwed up from the MC's but I really don't think that's the case. I guess I will continue to wait and see what happens. 

Korink - FX for you!!


----------



## korink26

Omg Ash, that's terrible!!! Hope you feel better, and try not to worry. When do you have your first appt?
Beachchica, how weird?! If your temp keeps going up, I can't imagine it'd be anything else? You're not 3 days late....are you using a sensitive test? When did you get your BFP's other times?
As for me, temp went down more today and I've had brown discharge (TMI) which I usually have for about 2 days before AF. I finally took some excedrin migraine though, so my headache's finally getting better. Ugg....yesterday sucked.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Korink - The first time I got pregnant I was about a week late before I tested (we had been TTC for so long I didn't even consider that I was pregnant when I was late). The second time I can't remember, I think I would have tested right when I was late and got a BFP. My last pregnancy I actually got pregnant by accident right after a MC (before my first period) So I was really late just thinking that my cycle was messed up and when I finally took a test it was BFP. With the tests I have taken over the last couple days I am not even getting a faint line so not sure what's going on. I am looking at my chart trying to figure things out and O wasn't the typical spike that I get so I wonder if it happened later and that's throwing my cycle off, I'm not sure. If AF doesn't show up in the next couple days I will try a different test.

Glad you are feeling a little better although I hope AF is not on the way for you!


----------



## korink26

Do you have a link to your chart, if you think it's possible you O'd later, that could def. explain the late AF, BUT, if your temps are still higher than normal I'd still say you're PG. FX'd!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Korink - Here's a link to my chart (hopefully this works):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&

FF shows my OV date as CD 14. Which is usually when I OV and I also had EWCM that day. However this month I didn't get quite the drastic dip that I usually get when I OV which I thought was stange. On CD 17 I had another dip. I did some research on this and found that it is normal to have a dip a couple days after OV: "_Most women experience a drop of temperature just few days after Ovulation. This is mainly due to the fact that the progesterone level are not getting stronger yet against the dominance of the Eustrogen._" Then my cycle went on as normal with high temps. I did have another dip on CD 20 which I thought might be an implantation dip. I was due for AF on CD 26, I had a dip on CD 27 (which I thought might be AF) and then high temps again the last 2 days. See what you think. If I OV'd on that dip on CD 17 then that might push AF back a couple days but my typical luteal phase is 11 days so I'm really a day or so over that too.


----------



## confusedprego

I am 9DPO today and took a test this morning and BFN :/ I wasn't going to test until later but DH talked me into it! haha We decided the next testing session would have to wait until Monday so we don't keep depressing ourselves lol. my temps usually go up and then dip then go up and dip again and this leads to AF. This morning is usually when they start going back down and they're even higher! I see you ladies say this is promising for preggersness so I'm hoping it is for me too!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi confused, we're the same dpo and my tests are returning negative today too but I think we're testing to early - doesn't stop me though!! I hope we both get bfps :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maddysmum

Korink- because i Ov later than i was expecting i think im only 3Dpo, so i guess i will have about a 10 day wait to test unless AF shows up first.


----------



## korink26

*Beachchica* -that link didn't work, it brought me to my own chart! Like you said though, even if you O'd later, you'd still be a day late. Do you use OPK's to know for sure when you're O'ing or do you go off of your CM and temping? If you're testing tomorrow make sure you use FMU, can't wait to hear! 

*Confused*--Your chart looks really good!!! Can't wait to see how your temp is tomorrow--FX'd!! Is it easy to explain to me how to get my chart on like yours is?

*Filipenko*--WTF!!! Those BFP's betta not have turned into BFNs!!!!!!! Still early though, so give your belly a pep talk and demand some BFPS :)

*Maddysmum*--Hopefully your 2WW goes faster than mine did! Do you temp?

As for me, the spotting has gotten to where I need to put a panty liner on so AF is near. Does anybody else have brown discharge a day or 2 before AF starts? Is it something for me to worry about (like low progesterone)?


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> *Beachchica* -that link didn't work, it brought me to my own chart! Like you said though, even if you O'd later, you'd still be a day late. Do you use OPK's to know for sure when you're O'ing or do you go off of your CM and temping? If you're testing tomorrow make sure you use FMU, can't wait to hear!
> 
> *Confused*--Your chart looks really good!!! Can't wait to see how your temp is tomorrow--FX'd!! Is it easy to explain to me how to get my chart on like yours is?
> 
> *Filipenko*--WTF!!! Those BFP's betta not have turned into BFNs!!!!!!! Still early though, so give your belly a pep talk and demand some BFPS :)
> 
> *Maddysmum*--Hopefully your 2WW goes faster than mine did! Do you temp?
> 
> As for me, the spotting has gotten to where I need to put a panty liner on so AF is near. Does anybody else have brown discharge a day or 2 before AF starts? Is it something for me to worry about (like low progesterone)?

It's actually really easy...go to your FF calendar or chart and up at the top it says Home, Data, View, Analysis, Sharing, and Chart Settings. Click on "Sharing" and under "Charting Home Page" click on "Get Code" and there is a area that says bbCode (message boards): Copy and paste that url into your signature and it shows up as "My Ovulation Chart" so anyone can click on it. :) Let me know if that's not clear


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> Hi confused, we're the same dpo and my tests are returning negative today too but I think we're testing to early - doesn't stop me though!! I hope we both get bfps :dust: :dust:

Yay! I love that we're the same DPO! I feel like I'm behind most people in their cycles! I hope we both get our BFPs :) Mine was defo negative this morning, but it's still very early! I'm holding off until Monday to test again, when are you planning to test again?


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi confused, we're the same dpo and my tests are returning negative today too but I think we're testing to early - doesn't stop me though!! I hope we both get bfps :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yay! I love that we're the same DPO! I feel like I'm behind most people in their cycles! I hope we both get our BFPs :) Mine was defo negative this morning, but it's still very early! I'm holding off until Monday to test again, when are you planning to test again?Click to expand...

Tomorrow!!! First thing and then again in the afternoon and the evening!! Good luck confused , i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for us both! :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

korink i'm sorry you got your af :-( I usually start lightly one day before so in a 28 day cycle i start some bleeding on day 27 if you see what i mean. I hope next month for you I will keep stalking you!!!! :dust: :dust: My lines are very very very faint on the ic's but i'm hoping!!


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi confused, we're the same dpo and my tests are returning negative today too but I think we're testing to early - doesn't stop me though!! I hope we both get bfps :dust: :dust:
> 
> Yay! I love that we're the same DPO! I feel like I'm behind most people in their cycles! I hope we both get our BFPs :) Mine was defo negative this morning, but it's still very early! I'm holding off until Monday to test again, when are you planning to test again?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow!!! First thing and then again in the afternoon and the evening!! Good luck confused , i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for us both! :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

FX'd for you!! :)


----------



## korink26

THANK YOU CONFUSED! I think I got it! 
Filipenko and Confused, FX'd!!
Regardless if we get AF or BFP's, I hope we can still keep this thread alive to keep up with each other. You girls have been the best! :friends:
I bought a CBFM, so looks like I'll be breaking that baby out this cycle.


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> THANK YOU CONFUSED! I think I got it!
> Filipenko and Confused, FX'd!!
> Regardless if we get AF or BFP's, I hope we can still keep this thread alive to keep up with each other. You girls have been the best! :friends:
> I bought a CBFM, so looks like I'll be breaking that baby out this cycle.

Your link works!! glad I could help :) 

CBFM looks like so much fun! This is only our first month back TTC but if we don't catch an egg in the next couple cycles, I think I'll invest in one, you'll have to let me know how you like it!

We will definitely keep this thread going regardless of AFs or BFPs :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Yes this is a brilliant thread we gotta keep it going even when we're 36 weeks and rolling!!


----------



## BeachChica

Confused - thanks for your help. 

So I think I got the link posted in my signature. Take a look and see what you ladies think.

p.s. I agree, lets keep this thread going!


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Confused - thanks for your help.
> 
> So I think I got the link posted in my signature. Take a look and see what you ladies think.
> 
> p.s. I agree, lets keep this thread going!

I think you may have O'd on CD 17?? I'm no expert, but that's kind of what it looks like to me. :shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

I was thinking that too by the dip but then I am confused about the EWCM on CD 14 and definitely got sticky after that. Do you think that could be an implantation dip on CD 27? I guess we'll see what happens over the next couple days. Trying to decide if I will take another test tomorrow or wait one more day. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## korink26

Well, 3 DPO is pretty early for implantation dip--but I also see the temp was taken at a diff. time and maybe if you took the temp earlier than normal it would cause the dip? Because of the CM I'd say you're probably right with O'ing on CD 14. I think it's possible that 13 DPO is an implantation dip---even though I now that seems late (like I've said though, I had a huge drop on 14 DPO and Dr. suggested it was a 2nd implantation)? If so, I think it would show on a test by tomorrow. Idk, I'd say if your temp is still high tomorrow, TEST!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Beach - Do I see what I see on your chart?!?! Is that a positive test result?? I would say also that you probably O'd on CD17...sometimes my fertile CM is a bit premature, but either way it doesn't matter if you got your positive!!!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh!!! So my temp was still up this morning (98.34) so I took another HPT and this one is :bfp: !!! DH and I are in shock (and a little scared)!!! FX! FX that this one sticks.
 



Attached Files:







Pic1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> Beach - Do I see what I see on your chart?!?! Is that a positive test result?? I would say also that you probably O'd on CD17...sometimes my fertile CM is a bit premature, but either way it doesn't matter if you got your positive!!!! :)

 Yes!!! I think we just posted at the same time. I am in shock!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh my goodness!! congratulations!! I was confused looking at your chart and rereading previous posts and thought I missed something!! that's so awesome!! :) :) :) :)


----------



## korink26

AAAHHHH!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's such a strong positive, I can't believe it took sooo long to show!!!!!!!! This WILL be a sticky one, don't have any fear!!!

So, tell us exactly what you guys did this month, because it worked!!!! :happydance:


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> oh my goodness!! congratulations!! I was confused looking at your chart and rereading previous posts and thought I missed something!! that's so awesome!! :) :) :) :)

Did you test today confused? What about you filipenko?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies, I am still in shock. The line looks dark in the pic but it took a long time to show up, I thought for sure it was another BFN. It is strange that the other tests were negative. I didn't really do anything different this month, we just do the BD every 2 days in my fertility window. It seems I usually don't have a problem getting prego its just keeping it :-(
Actually this month with my late OV Im shocked we caught it because we did not do the BD after CD14 until CD22. So if I OV's on CD17 that's pretty early to have stopped. :wacko:
At this point I am not sure what to do about going to the doctor. I don't want to go too early but with my history I don't want to wait too long either.


----------



## korink26

Yeah, in my head I always wonder too how soon I'll go to the Dr. She said next time I'm PG she'll get me in at 6 weeks, but I think I'd prefer to wait until 7 weeks. At 7 weeks if something isn't right they can't just blame it on being too early.
Does your Dr. do bloodwork and all that? I always read about ladies getting their levels checked and my Dr. doesn't believe in that stuff, so I will just have to wait until my first ultrasound. Oh I can't wait until we can see your scan pics!!!
And dang, give your hubby a pat on the back, if you did OV on CD 17 he's got some strong swimmers that hung out for a couple days!!! LOL!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

I have just tested on a 10 miu and still getting shadows of lines although I think this shadow is a little darker only a little though!! I am still holding on to hope that 10dpo is still early! Have the backache mentioned in my ticker tho lol 

How many dpo are you korink? xx


----------



## korink26

Do you have a pic of the test? 10 DPO is still really early, so you're still good!
Oh I'm out already, CD 2 :( Onto my 6th cycle....ugg...


----------



## filipenko32

Oh sorry! I don't know why i thought you were the other side of the cycle. Really hoping that this is the one for you then korink! 

Well you know it's so faint I don't think a pic would show up anyway, I'll describe it, it's almost like a grease mark just where the line should be and just the same shape! With a bit of imagination it could be faintly pink!!


----------



## BeachChica

Yes, my doctor does all the bloodwork etc. I am a little torn on whether I should go see the specialist or my regular OB. I like the doctor but hated the staff, the only reason I think I may go back there is because I think they may run more tests. It's still early so I think I'll try to hold out until about 6 weeks and see him then.

Filipenko - 10 dpo is still early so I think if you are seeing some sort of line that's a good sign!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks beachchica, did you ever try using opk's too when you were testing? i have heard that these can get darker when you're pregnant, just wondering whether to 'waste' some of my opk ic's!!


----------



## BeachChica

I have never tried Opk's as tracking BBT seems to always work well for me. Save the test, I think you are well on your way to a :BFP:


----------



## filipenko32

Did you ever see significantly low temps now and again beach or were they always high? Sorry for all the questions! So so so pleased for you!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I didn't test this morning as yesterday was such a stark BFN that I didn't want to disappoint myself today. Last time I got pregnant I had really bad implantation cramps the day before I got my BFP and I haven't had any of that, not sure if that's a bad sign :/ 

My temp went down a little this morning but we're still up there so I'm trying to not lose hope. I'm also 10DPO today so FX'd we caught it!! 

Filipenko - a line is a line hun! Plus 10DPO really is early, so hang in there :)


----------



## filipenko32

I hope we both get bfps in the next few days confused!! That would be amazing! It is so crushing to get those stark bfn's isn't it. :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko- no worries on the questions. I ask a lot of them too because I worry a lot!!! LOL I did have some temperature dips. Even one a couple days ago which I thought was AF on her way. You can see my chart in the link below in my signature. OV was even odd for me this month. 

Confused and Filipenko - FX for you guys. Don't worry, it's still early. I had 2 very negative tests until my one today 16 dpo ( or 13 depending on when I OV'd)


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Filipenko- no worries on the questions. I ask a lot of them too because I worry a lot!!! LOL I did have some temperature dips. Even one a couple days ago which I thought was AF on her way. You can see my chart in the link below in my signature. OV was even odd for me this month.
> 
> Confused and Filipenko - FX for you guys. Don't worry, it's still early. I had 2 very negative tests until my one today 16 dpo ( or 13 depending on when I OV'd)

Thanks Beach - DH says he doesn't think I am preggers this month for whatever reason, but we'll see. I'm still trying to decide if I should even test tomorrow. I want to but I haven't had any implantation cramping so I feel like it would be too early.


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> Filipenko- no worries on the questions. I ask a lot of them too because I worry a lot!!! LOL I did have some temperature dips. Even one a couple days ago which I thought was AF on her way. You can see my chart in the link below in my signature. OV was even odd for me this month.
> 
> Confused and Filipenko - FX for you guys. Don't worry, it's still early. I had 2 very negative tests until my one today 16 dpo ( or 13 depending on when I OV'd)
> 
> Thanks Beach - DH says he doesn't think I am preggers this month for whatever reason, but we'll see. I'm still trying to decide if I should even test tomorrow. I want to but I haven't had any implantation cramping so I feel like it would be too early.Click to expand...

Thanks beach, I have just been looking back over the threads and i think you were 13dpo - there's my vote anyway!! :flower:

Confused - every time my hubby has said that he's been wrong!! Also I have never had cramping in the last 2 pregnancies but the 1st i did. :dust: x 100


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> Filipenko- no worries on the questions. I ask a lot of them too because I worry a lot!!! LOL I did have some temperature dips. Even one a couple days ago which I thought was AF on her way. You can see my chart in the link below in my signature. OV was even odd for me this month.
> 
> Confused and Filipenko - FX for you guys. Don't worry, it's still early. I had 2 very negative tests until my one today 16 dpo ( or 13 depending on when I OV'd)
> 
> Thanks Beach - DH says he doesn't think I am preggers this month for whatever reason, but we'll see. I'm still trying to decide if I should even test tomorrow. I want to but I haven't had any implantation cramping so I feel like it would be too early.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks beach, I have just been looking back over the threads and i think you were 13dpo - there's my vote anyway!! :flower:
> 
> Confused - every time my hubby has said that he's been wrong!! Also I have never had cramping in the last 2 pregnancies but the 1st i did. :dust: x 100Click to expand...

Thanks!! that makes me feel a little better as I had some serious cramping my first pregnancy the day before I got my very faint positive test. Maybe your body adjusts after one...? haha I think I will test tomorrow, I'll be 11DPO...probably still too early but I have a bunch of tests so I might as well!


----------



## Maddysmum

Beach- im soooooo excited for you. Good luck and FX to the rest of you girls cant wait to see some more Bfps. I wish i was at the testing stage i think im only 5 dpo. Wish now i did the temp thing. Af should be due in 3-5 days but i ov so late i really dont know whats going on. The last 2 days at some stage through out the day i have felf sick and been having some mild cramps. So frustrating not knowing whats going on with my cycle these days, guess i will just keep hoping and wait and see. Im dying to do a test lol


----------



## BeachChica

Confused - forget what DH says. And yes, I am not sure if our body gets used to the symptoms after you've already had a pregnancy. I had absolutely no symptoms this month other than sore boobs after OV which actually went away and came back yesterday. So its really hard to tell from the symptoms. All of this is just luck really. 

Maddysmum - you can start temping an time. It really helps to see the patterns in your cycle. Even when I wasn' TTC it was nice to know when AF was on the way etc. Fertility Friend has free electronic charting that you can do online and/or from your phone.


----------



## korink26

*/Filipenko* Do you use fertility friend? If you have a subscription to it, you can look at charts that are similar to yours that ended in pregnancy. I was searching them, and I saw a lot of charts that had dips, some even for 2 days, and then the temp would shoot back up. Personally, from about 6 DPO for me my temps were slightly higher than my other cycles, but again I've read that's not always the case.

*Confused* I've searched like a crazy person to find out if I should expect the same symptom (implantation spotting for me) in the next PG, and from what it looks like most girls say their pregnancies are never the same. So don't worry if you don't have the cramping! FX'd your temp skyrockets tomorrow! 

*Maddysmum* If you think you O'd later, than AF will probably be a little later too. My first cycles were a little messed up after MC, and I tried O'ing but didn't the first time, and then O'd about 3 days later. AF was then about 3 days later than normal due to late OV. Like Beach said, I can NOT recommend temping enough! The thing I love about it is it usually gives me a warning a couple days before AF that it's not my cycle, so I'm not such a wreck when AF shows. Another thing for me, I'm not a morning person AT ALL, but during my 2WW I'm so excited to take my temp I'm up no problem! lol If you have any questions on temping let us know, I'm sure we all have pointers. 

*Beachbebemama * I think it's a good idea to wait until 6 weeks. Anything before I think sometimes causes more worry than anything. Then again, they can cause you to worry less when you get the awesome results!!

Can't wait for you all to test, FX'd for you!!! Nobody else better join me in my AF mysery!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> */Filipenko* Do you use fertility friend? If you have a subscription to it, you can look at charts that are similar to yours that ended in pregnancy. I was searching them, and I saw a lot of charts that had dips, some even for 2 days, and then the temp would shoot back up. Personally, from about 6 DPO for me my temps were slightly higher than my other cycles, but again I've read that's not always the case.
> 
> *Confused* I've searched like a crazy person to find out if I should expect the same symptom (implantation spotting for me) in the next PG, and from what it looks like most girls say their pregnancies are never the same. So don't worry if you don't have the cramping! FX'd your temp skyrockets tomorrow!
> 
> *Maddysmum* If you think you O'd later, than AF will probably be a little later too. My first cycles were a little messed up after MC, and I tried O'ing but didn't the first time, and then O'd about 3 days later. AF was then about 3 days later than normal due to late OV. Like Beach said, I can NOT recommend temping enough! The thing I love about it is it usually gives me a warning a couple days before AF that it's not my cycle, so I'm not such a wreck when AF shows. Another thing for me, I'm not a morning person AT ALL, but during my 2WW I'm so excited to take my temp I'm up no problem! lol If you have any questions on temping let us know, I'm sure we all have pointers.
> 
> *Beachbebemama * I think it's a good idea to wait until 6 weeks. Anything before I think sometimes causes more worry than anything. Then again, they can cause you to worry less when you get the awesome results!!
> 
> Can't wait for you all to test, FX'd for you!!! Nobody else better join me in my AF mysery!! :)

Thanks! I don't think I need to worry about it anymore :) got my bfp!! I'm in complete shock! I'll try to figure out how to upload the pic later :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks confused, I will do that. If I don't get my bfp this time then next cycle I will temp properly! My 10 miu ic is stil :bfn: :cry: How are you doing today?


----------



## confusedprego

Don't worry if youre still negative its really early! I didn't get a positive last time until the day of my missed period. I feel fine..total shock and I forgot to put deodorant on this morning in the craziness of the morning...oops :/


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks confused I am trying to be hopeful but feeling very down today because I suppose I kind of had my hopes up. I haven't had a period yet since my 3rd miscarriage so I suppose it was a bit of wishful thinking - I know I ovulated though and we tried! probably back to 'CD1' but as you say I won't give up all hope just yet x


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko - don't give up hope yet!!! Please stay positive!!! Its still early and your cycle may be off with the MC.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks beach, :flow: i'm slowly coming round, this is one emotional rollercoaster isn't it?!!


----------



## confusedprego

Don't give up hope! It's still really early! I didn't get a + until the day of my missed period last time so def hang in there!


----------



## korink26

OMG CONFUSED----CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo: 
This thread seems to be good luck--who's next Filipenko and Maddysmum??!!! And now you have to tell us, what did you do this cycle and what symptoms did you have?!?!
Can't wait to see the pic!!! (and lol at forgetting to put on deodorant---that's the least of your worries today!! If anybody tells you that you smell funky, say, "WHO CARES, I GOT MY BFP"!!! :) )

Filipenko--:hugs:--but you're not out yet girl!

Beach, how are you feeling today??


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :friends: this is turning into a lucky thread! 

I am feeling Ok today. Not really any different other than an increase in needing to go pee. I was up at 3:30am and then again at 7:00am, ugh. I haven't noticed any of the other symptoms like increase in smells. I just hope that every pregnancy is different and its nothing to be worried about. Its hard not to worry with all the losses. I hope I can make it to the 6 week mark to go to the doctor. How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

Confused i completely missed your post about your :bfp: !!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you. See all my baby dust for you worked :smug: Your bfp has cheered me up! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

beach I am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you, i completely understand how you must be feeling but you know so many people are successful after 3 mc's and it really isn't that long before you'll pass your milestone and get to a successful scan I can just feel it for you!! This is going to be it for you beach!!! x x x


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> Don't give up hope! It's still really early! I didn't get a + until the day of my missed period last time so def hang in there!

Confused did you test before day of missed period too using sensitive tests?


----------



## confusedprego

The first time I tested was the day of my missed period with ept. It was so faint DH and I thought we were imagining it! Todays was darker than that one and I'm due fir AF on Thursday so every oregnancy is def different!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry I'm on my phone so excuse the typos


----------



## Maddysmum

woooohoooo yay confused another BFP in this thread, Im having symptoms but dont know if im imagining it all ahhhh so frustrating. Had weird feeling in nips last night. Feeling sick a little bit everyday and crampy. sooo tired. Maybe just Af coming i dont know trying to stay positive though. Im so happy for u girls and Fx for the rest of us.


----------



## confusedprego

That was what was tipping me off that I might be preggers was my nipples. They were so tingly!! The only other main symptom I had/have was that I've been crazy thirsty the last couple days. I didn't have that one last time. And of course, I have the backache but I get that even if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## filipenko32

Maddysmum, i hope this is the month for you! I have been having bfn's so far but ive got sickness and nausea which is odd 
and if i'm not pregnant i have a stomach bug, it does actually feel like a sickness bug! Do you normally feel sick so early? 
I have this cycle but have never felt sick so 'early' from about 9po before. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> Maddysmum, i hope this is the month for you! I have been having bfn's so far but ive got sickness and nausea which is odd
> and if i'm not pregnant i have a stomach bug, it does actually feel like a sickness bug! Do you normally feel sick so early?
> I have this cycle but have never felt sick so 'early' from about 9po before.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::

I was feeling sick at night while cooking dinner for the last 3-4 nights...don't know if it's pregnancy related but it sounds good for you!! You testing tomorrow morning?? Keep us updated!!


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko - I think that sounds pretty promising. I think these November BFP's are just a little stubborn. FX for you tomorrow!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, my period came today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am ok with it though, happy it came back only 4 weeks and 5 days after my erpc and i still get a chance to get a bfp before xmas! How's everyone else?


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> Morning ladies, my period came today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am ok with it though, happy it came back only 4 weeks and 5 days after my erpc and i still get a chance to get a bfp before xmas! How's everyone else?

Sorry AF got you! But glad you have an optimistic outlook. Your body was prob just not quite ready yet. FXd for a December bfp! 

I'm doing good today just hungry :)


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Morning ladies, my period came today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am ok with it though, happy it came back only 4 weeks and 5 days after my erpc and i still get a chance to get a bfp before xmas! How's everyone else?

Oh so sorry Filipenko. I think it is good to give your body a break and let it recuperate after something like that so that it is ready to deliver a successful pregnancy the next time. FX for you for December. Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> That was what was tipping me off that I might be preggers was my nipples. They were so tingly!! The only other main symptom I had/have was that I've been crazy thirsty the last couple days. I didn't have that one last time. And of course, I have the backache but I get that even if I'm not pregnant.

Did you have those symptoms last time, or are they completely new?? I didn't have any symptoms last time, besides sore BB, so I'm hoping next time I have more obvious symptoms like you!

Sorry *Filipenko*, I remember being sad that it didn't happen the first month for us right away, but then I told myself my body had an extra month to get healthier and be ready for a successful PG! 
When I got AF this last time, I quick looked at the calender and realized that I still had a chance to get a BFP before xmas---how great that would be! My Due Date would have been Dec. 31st, and I've been PRAYING that I'm PG before that. This is my last shot, or I'll be sooo bummed! I should O around the 28th and then test around Dec. 10th/11th. FX'd this is our month to join the other ladies!
*Maddysmum*--that's great you have symptoms!!


----------



## filipenko32

Korink I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!!!!! There's no reason why you can't get a bfp before then, no reason at all, PMA really helps with getting pregnant quickly it really does and you have ooooooooodles of that!! x x x :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> Morning ladies, my period came today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am ok with it though, happy it came back only 4 weeks and 5 days after my erpc and i still get a chance to get a bfp before xmas! How's everyone else?

Morning girls
Sorry the biatch got you Filipenko:growlmad:. Im glad you still have a chance before xmas. what a great pressy that would be.:thumbup:

I have decided to test tomorro morning. Its prob to early for a bfp since i think i Ov late, but i cant wait anylonger lol. Still feeling a little off when i first get out of bed, i have never felt that before so early. Some times i think i am preg but then i am convinced Af is coming because of the cramps and the backache. Have to keep reminding myself that with both previous pregs i have had the cramps.


----------



## korink26

Aww thanks filipenko!!! And good luck Maddysmum, FX'd for yyooouu!!!!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

well i caved and did a test today got a BFN, still a bit to early so trying to stay positive


----------



## filipenko32

Hope the testing turns around for you maddysmum x


----------



## BeachChica

Maddysmum - it is still early FX

Filipenko, korink - How are you ladies doing?


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> That was what was tipping me off that I might be preggers was my nipples. They were so tingly!! The only other main symptom I had/have was that I've been crazy thirsty the last couple days. I didn't have that one last time. And of course, I have the backache but I get that even if I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Did you have those symptoms last time, or are they completely new?? I didn't have any symptoms last time, besides sore BB, so I'm hoping next time I have more obvious symptoms like you!
> 
> Sorry *Filipenko*, I remember being sad that it didn't happen the first month for us right away, but then I told myself my body had an extra month to get healthier and be ready for a successful PG!
> When I got AF this last time, I quick looked at the calender and realized that I still had a chance to get a BFP before xmas---how great that would be! My Due Date would have been Dec. 31st, and I've been PRAYING that I'm PG before that. This is my last shot, or I'll be sooo bummed! I should O around the 28th and then test around Dec. 10th/11th. FX'd this is our month to join the other ladies!
> *Maddysmum*--that's great you have symptoms!!Click to expand...

The tingly nipples started a few days before my positive test and after the positive test my cm has increased, I'm more tired, and unfortunately I was pretty gassy yesterday but ill take it! I took another test this morning and its getting darker very nicely so i feel good about that. 

FXd for you ladies to get your Christmas babies :) how are you all feeling?


----------



## Maddysmum

Thanks girls, did another test first thing this morning and another BFN think i might give it a few days now if i can hold out lol. I know it is still early days


----------



## korink26

Stay positive Maddysmum.
I'm doing ok over here. Yesterday on my way home from work, I saw a glimpse of a rainbow and it made me smile, hoping it's a sign for me!! I'm only CD5 today, so I've got a looonnnggg way to go. With Thanksgiving though coming up and a short week of work next week hopefully it will go fast.

Confused and Beach when are your first appointments!?


----------



## filipenko32

It's still INCREDIBLY early maddysmum, fingers crossed for you xx

Korink, like the rainbow, I imagined it after i read it xx


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> Stay positive Maddysmum.
> I'm doing ok over here. Yesterday on my way home from work, I saw a glimpse of a rainbow and it made me smile, hoping it's a sign for me!! I'm only CD5 today, so I've got a looonnnggg way to go. With Thanksgiving though coming up and a short week of work next week hopefully it will go fast.
> 
> Confused and Beach when are your first appointments!?

I already got one blood test: hcg 25 and progesterone 37. I go back in Friday to make sure its rising appropriately and then they said they'll do an early scan around 6 weeks which would be the week after thanksgiving. :) I'll be so nervous! Never saw a heartbeat last time :(

Maddysmum- what dpo are you? It's not over until the witch comes!

Korink- you gonna do opks?


----------



## BeachChica

Korink - I have my first appointment tomorrow so hoping that everything goes well. I had quite a bit of cramping and twitching this afternoon so I hope that's just the bean settling in good and tight this time, and that it's nothing to worry about. I will post an update tomorrow. 

Thanksgiving sounds like a good time to get snuggled up and work on some baby making!!! Good luck ladies!! :sex:

Maddysmum - its not over until the witch shows up!!!


----------



## korink26

Don't be nervous confused, it will be just fine!!! Can't wait to hear the great news on Friday after your appt. Then after thanksgiving you can hopefully post a pic of your little bean with a good strong hb!! And yep I use digital OPK's and this month is my first month using the fertility monitor.

Beach----thinking of you tomorrow!!! I would think twitching and cramping it a good sign, just like you said the bean snuggling in for the next 36 weeks!! I can't wait to hear about your great appt tomorrow! Do you have an ultrasound scheduled yet?


----------



## confusedprego

Digital OPKs are the way to go!! I love those things!! The smiley makes me so happy :) 

Beach - twinges are a good sign! I've gotten them too, if they get intense, then I would call the doctor but a little is definitely good! It's your little bean snuggling in and your uterus starting to stretch :)


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Don't be nervous confused, it will be just fine!!! Can't wait to hear the great news on Friday after your appt. Then after thanksgiving you can hopefully post a pic of your little bean with a good strong hb!! And yep I use digital OPK's and this month is my first month using the fertility monitor.
> 
> Beach----thinking of you tomorrow!!! I would think twitching and cramping it a good sign, just like you said the bean snuggling in for the next 36 weeks!! I can't wait to hear about your great appt tomorrow! Do you have an ultrasound scheduled yet?

I am not sure what they will do at this appointment yet. I have never been to the doctor this early and since it's the miscarriage specialist hopefully they will do lots of monitoring! Not sure if they would see anything on a scan yet but if they don't do one tomorrow, I will insist on one in the next couple weeks!!


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> korink26 said:
> 
> 
> Don't be nervous confused, it will be just fine!!! Can't wait to hear the great news on Friday after your appt. Then after thanksgiving you can hopefully post a pic of your little bean with a good strong hb!! And yep I use digital OPK's and this month is my first month using the fertility monitor.
> 
> Beach----thinking of you tomorrow!!! I would think twitching and cramping it a good sign, just like you said the bean snuggling in for the next 36 weeks!! I can't wait to hear about your great appt tomorrow! Do you have an ultrasound scheduled yet?
> 
> I am not sure what they will do at this appointment yet. I have never been to the doctor this early and since it's the miscarriage specialist hopefully they will do lots of monitoring! Not sure if they would see anything on a scan yet but if they don't do one tomorrow, I will insist on one in the next couple weeks!!Click to expand...

Keep us updated!! They just checked my hormone levels and said that a scan wouldn't show anything until atleast 5-6 weeks and that's when they'll try to fit me in. Can't wait to hear how it goes!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

I'm thinking they will tell me the same thing since you and I are only about a week apart :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Beach, cramping's a great sign dont worry :hugs:


----------



## blav

Maddysmum said:


> Yeah we are trying again already. I know there will b ppl on here who wouldnt agree with it being so soon, but our doctor is fine with it and we want a family so bad. Im not trying to replace Maddy because thats impossable to do. I just want to be a mummy to a earth baby too.

I definitely understand this! One of my best friends told me that she thinks were rushing ttc. What?! How would she know ANYTHING about this. She's never been pregnant, never had a baby, never had a loss! We all do things at our own pace. I wish we could try now, but my doctor recommended waiting until my second normal period to try (haven't even had the first one yet) so that's what we're doing. Don't let anyone make you feel bad about wanting to try now. We know that Maddy will never be replaced!


----------



## korink26

Thinking of you today Beach! And excited for you tomorrow confused!

And right on Blav!


----------



## filipenko32

Beach, my doctor doing my last scan said that the baby had implanted 'beautifully' and I had cramps (sometimes quite painful) up to 6 weeks. But the pain never lasted long until the next batch of pain if you know what i mean, then it could be a day where i'd get none. When I'm pregnant, I never want the cramps to stop as i think that's such a good sign!!


----------



## filipenko32

How you doing Korink? Which day in your cycle are you up to now?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies!!
Filipenko- I feel better now, thank you!
Well I just got back from the doctors and he said everything looks good. The urine pregnancy test came back positive - yeah!!! They took bloodwork today too but I won't have that back for a couple days.
I am scheduled again for bloodwork on the 23rd and first ultrasound on December 1st. Can't wait!
Oh, They are also checking my progesterone levels to see if I need it. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## filipenko32

Yay :wohoo: I hope this is it for you beach! x


----------



## filipenko32

Beach - did you ever get that amh test done?


----------



## BeachChica

I don't think that was one of the tests they did. I had mentioned it early in my testing but since I haven't had a problem actually getting pregnant he didn't seem to think that was an issue. My issue seems to be not being able to keep the pregnancy going :sad2:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah i've heard that too, thanks! Just have such a strong feeling this is it for you beach!!


----------



## korink26

Ugg, I never had any symptoms last time I was pregnant, no cramping no nothing (besides sore boobies). I really hope this next time I feel all those symptoms like you guys! Unfortunately for me, I seem to have issues getting pregnant AND staying pregnant! Geez! 
I'm CD6 filipenko, about 10 days to O! How's your cycle coming? AF is so long for me, I still have spotting today and usually even into CD7! How about you??

Can't wait to hear your follow up results girls!!


----------



## filipenko32

korink - I never get sore boobies and I want them!! You will get pregnant again don't worry! It's just frustrating isn't it? xx :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Beach glad to hear your doc appt went well! Let us know how the hormones come back. I go for my next set of bloodshed tm but prob won't get the results until Monday. I have little cramps too! They were much more severe last time. Now every time I cramp I get slightly nauseous so hopefully its a food thing! My boobs are def swelling and tender! 

How's everyone else doing? Any big plans for thanksgiving? Some babymaking? :) that's something to be thankful for! Haha.


----------



## korink26

CONFUSED---4 WEEKS TODAY I JUST SAW! Woohoo, only 36 to go!! :) 
And yes, lets give thanks for some serious babymaking! lol About 10 days to O, you too Filipenko?
Beach, I'm waiting for your countdown! And I'm waiting for you both to switch your status to "PREGNANT"!! Be big, bold and positive!!! Oh, and are you girls going to find out what you're having?


----------



## BeachChica

Okay Korink - you talked me into it. :winkwink: I was waiting for my appointment today to update my signature so now I am officially ready to embrace being pregnant. My doctor said I have a 70% shot of this being a successful pregnancy so I can only hope for the best! Not sure I can do anything about the outcome anyway. 

The specialist I have been going to only works on Tuesdays and Thursdays (tough life!!) which kinda stinks when you are waiting for test results. I may call tomorrow and see if I can get them from the nurse. 

Confused - Good luck on your appointment tomorrow. :thumbup:

Korink and Filipenko - I am making a note to check to be sure there are no posts coming from you ladies over the holidays... just stay in bed!!!! :sex:


----------



## korink26

YES, YOU GO GIRL!!! :happydance: Hopefully the nurse can give them to you tomorrow, because when you're waiting for something so important Tuesday is FOREVER away!
And thank god for laptops, I don't even have to leave bed to check in with you girls :winkwink:


----------



## Maddysmum

Why wont it let me look at page 18


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> CONFUSED---4 WEEKS TODAY I JUST SAW! Woohoo, only 36 to go!! :)
> And yes, lets give thanks for some serious babymaking! lol About 10 days to O, you too Filipenko?
> Beach, I'm waiting for your countdown! And I'm waiting for you both to switch your status to "PREGNANT"!! Be big, bold and positive!!! Oh, and are you girls going to find out what you're having?

yay thanks korink!! I forgot to change my status on my name, I'll do that after I post this. How's everyone doing today?! I'm anxious to go to my appointment, and I won't get the blood results back until Monday - seems so far away! 

Beach - I saw somewhere your first U/S is December 1st, that's so exciting!! I can't wait to go to mine! or atleast schedule it, haha. 

maddysmum - can you still not get to page 18? I don't know why that would happen. :shrug:

I'm putting off going to work right now and researching all my symptoms - I need to chill out!! :dohh: 

I'll check in on my phone on you ladies later :)


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Beach, I'm waiting for your countdown! And I'm waiting for you both to switch your status to "PREGNANT"!! Be big, bold and positive!!! Oh, and are you girls going to find out what you're having?

Korink - forgot to answer you question about finding out what we're having... yes I would like to know. The chinese calendar says I am having a boy but I keep dreaming about girls. Either is fine with me really. I heard people that get mornitored due to miscarriages seem to find out the sex sooner. Does anyone know why? Is it because you are doing the ultrasounds sooner or is it because of some type of bloodwork they do...?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, sorry to post with some upsetting news but I just got the chromosome tests back from the fetus and it was a normal boy. :cry: This means that it's very likely there's something wrong with my blood or immune system and i'll need a lot of drugs before and during the next pregnancy according to my doctor.


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to post with some upsetting news but I just got the chromosome tests back from the fetus and it was a normal boy. :cry: This means that it's very likely there's something wrong with my blood or immune system and i'll need a lot of drugs before and during the next pregnancy according to my doctor.

So sorry to hear this! Are they going to start running tests?


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to post with some upsetting news but I just got the chromosome tests back from the fetus and it was a normal boy. :cry: This means that it's very likely there's something wrong with my blood or immune system and i'll need a lot of drugs before and during the next pregnancy according to my doctor.

Oh no! To try and look at the bright side, at least they know now and you can take drugs to hopefully fix it! It's good to finally get answers, just really sucks when the answers SUCK! So now what, can you still keep TTC, or do you have to wait until they have more answers for you?

Beach, about finding out sooner when you're monitored more, idk? I'd think though you might get more ultrasounds, whereas a regular pregnancy I think they have to wait until week 20, even though it's possible to tell sooner.

Confused, Monday will be here before we know it!


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko - so sorry to hear this :sad2: But like the others said I am glad you have some answers. Hopefully the meds won't be something too unmangable. I can't remember... did you start any of the testing on you yet?

Well I called the doctors office and the nurse will not give me my lab results from yesterday until the doctor approves them. Humfff I am so mad. I asked if they could get in touch with him sooner to approve them so I am waiting to hear. He is supposed to check the progesterone levels and let me know ASAP if I need to start taking something so hopefully they can get in touch with him soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Beach that's so maddening!!! :hugs: what time are you there now? I would call back every hour!

Weve had sooooo many tests, must be something theycan't really detect :shrug: not sure what to do


----------



## confusedprego

Yea beach I would be that crazy lady calling every half hour haha they would probably get so annoyed with me they would give me the results just to shut me up haha. 

I'm leaving work now and getting my blood taken around 4. Hoping for a good number! 

Fili - keep pushing for more tests...there's got to be something they missed? What about baby aspirin? I've heard of that helping women but not sure of the details.


----------



## filipenko32

yes I am defo going on the aspirin next


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to post with some upsetting news but I just got the chromosome tests back from the fetus and it was a normal boy. :cry: This means that it's very likely there's something wrong with my blood or immune system and i'll need a lot of drugs before and during the next pregnancy according to my doctor.

Im sorry to hear that mate. I hope u find out what is going on. Atleast they will have some idea then and be able to monitor u closer. Im a bit scared, we have our appointement on tuesday at the hospital. Its our first since i gave birth (9 weeks after) we r expecting the autopsy results for maddy. I really dont know what to expect from this appointement. Not to mention having to go back to the maternity section of the hospital, so many trumatic memorys from there and surrounded by pregnant women and new borns.:cry:


----------



## BeachChica

Ugh! No call from the doctors office today. Ridiculous!!!

Filipenko - I have added baby aspirin to my pile of pills this time around. I did not try it with the other pregnancies but I asked my specialist about it during my testing and he said it wouldn't hurt and helps prevent stroke. So definitely give that a try. 

Confused - How did your appointment go today?

Well I am going to have a rough weekend. My cat has been battling Polycystic Kidney disease for about a year now. Its been breaking my heart. Between this and all the losses its been a rough year. She is really doing badly now so I think she is nearing the end of her battle. We have an appointment in the morning with the vet so I'm not sure if he will tell us this is the end. I am trying not to get myself too worked up because I know its bad for the pregnancy but I know its going to be hard. She is very special to me. :sad2:


----------



## korink26

I'll be thinking of you Maddysmum....I can not imagine how difficult that will be for you! :(

and dear Beach, sooo sorry you're going through that. I have a pup who is my life, animals are our little fur babies! I hope DH is going along with you, you'll need each others support.


----------



## filipenko32

awww maddysmum, that must be terrible I just can't imagine how tough that must be. I am already imagining what my lost angel would have been like so to get as far as you, just heartbreaking. I cannot cope at all with pregnant mums to be or newborn babies I just have a massive panic attack so I avoid at all costs but it's pretty hard to avoid when you have to go to the hospital. I wonder is it best to do it by phone then at least you're in the comfort of your own home. I hope the pain of all this gets better for you with time :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Beach so sorry to hear about your cat :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

Maddysmum - You'll be in my thoughts on Tuesday!! Sending you virtual strength!! you're an amazing woman! 

Beach - so sorry to hear about your kitty :( It's so tough to lose an animal, my dogs are my life, I love them so much! 

My appointment was quick, I won't get the results until Monday - seems so far away!! I had the same nurse that took my blood during all of my miscarriage stuff, so it was kind of nice to be back in there for a different reason and for her to greet me and actually know who I was.


----------



## Maddysmum

Thanks ladies for your thoughts, Unfortunatly I will have to go in because i think i have to get a check up as well after the birth. 

Beach- im so sorry about your cat like the other girls said our pets r like our babys and i dread the day i will have to make that decision. 

So im not sure when im going to do another test. I think im 10dpo now soooo soooo tired even though i slept all night and then had a nap for 3 hours today. I dont have any tests in the house. I think ill buy some on monday or tuesday Fx i get a bfp


----------



## BeachChica

Maddysmum - will be thinking of you. I'm sure its going to be a very hard appointment. I am hoping that you will get a BFP this month to cheer you up! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Hope you got good news at the vet today beach!

Maddysmum---FX'd for yooouuu!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Hope you got good news at the vet today

No, unfortunately it was not a good visit. We had to put her to sleep today. She was getting worse by the hour this morning and it was best to have her go peacefully. :sad2:


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> korink26 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you got good news at the vet today
> 
> No, unfortunately it was not a good visit. We had to put her to sleep today. She was getting worse by the hour this morning and it was best to have her go peacefully. :sad2:Click to expand...

So sorry Beach but I'm sure you made the best choice and she's in a happier place now :hugs:


----------



## Maddysmum

Beach im so sorry, thinkin of you today. 

Can i ask girls what dpo did you get your bfp?


----------



## filipenko32

So so so sorry beach. you have been through such a lot this year. I hope your cat is now happy and pain free x x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

maddysmum; 1st the best tests to use are 10 miu internet cheapie strips or Frer (First Response Early Result - you can get these at Superdrug or Boots). EDIT just seen you're from Australia! so you may not have these shops. Frer comes in a pink box or try to find something like it which use pink dye Clearblue digi tests are also quite sensitive. Avoid blue dye tests as these are famous for giving evap lines. In my opinion Frer is the best and does not ever give evap lines, a line is usually a line on these BUT you may have to look closely in the early days ie by natural light with tilting and squinting. I got my last BFP at 10dpo but the line was very faint on Frer. I think you can get a bfp starting at 8dpo but it's unusual. You def need something which is a sensitive early detection kit. Good luck! 

You also need to use FMU (first morning urine) however I always get my bfps at around 11am in the morning! Really rooting for you x x x


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> maddysmum; 1st the best tests to use are 10 miu internet cheapie strips or Frer (First Response Early Result - you can get these at Superdrug or Boots). EDIT just seen you're from Australia! so you may not have these shops. Frer comes in a pink box or try to find something like it which use pink dye Clearblue digi tests are also quite sensitive. Avoid blue dye tests as these are famous for giving evap lines. In my opinion Frer is the best and does not ever give evap lines, a line is usually a line on these BUT you may have to look closely in the early days ie by natural light with tilting and squinting. I got my last BFP at 10dpo but the line was very faint on Frer. I think you can get a bfp starting at 8dpo but it's unusual. You def need something which is a sensitive early detection kit. Good luck!
> 
> You also need to use FMU (first morning urine) however I always get my bfps at around 11am in the morning! Really rooting for you x x x


Yeah we dont have those shops here lol, but i did buy the 3 pack first response early result tests today. Im 11 dpo and im going to do a test first thing in the morning


----------



## confusedprego

Maddysmum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> maddysmum; 1st the best tests to use are 10 miu internet cheapie strips or Frer (First Response Early Result - you can get these at Superdrug or Boots). EDIT just seen you're from Australia! so you may not have these shops. Frer comes in a pink box or try to find something like it which use pink dye Clearblue digi tests are also quite sensitive. Avoid blue dye tests as these are famous for giving evap lines. In my opinion Frer is the best and does not ever give evap lines, a line is usually a line on these BUT you may have to look closely in the early days ie by natural light with tilting and squinting. I got my last BFP at 10dpo but the line was very faint on Frer. I think you can get a bfp starting at 8dpo but it's unusual. You def need something which is a sensitive early detection kit. Good luck!
> 
> You also need to use FMU (first morning urine) however I always get my bfps at around 11am in the morning! Really rooting for you x x x
> 
> 
> Yeah we dont have those shops here lol, but i did buy the 3 pack first response early result tests today. Im 11 dpo and im going to do a test first thing in the morningClick to expand...

I was 11DPO for this pregnancy (3 days before my missed period) and my last pregnancy it was the day of my missed period but that month was the first month I was off the pill without getting a period imbetween. I also used FRER this time, last time I used EPT. I also got the clearblue digital one so if I thought I saw a line but wasn't sure I could just do the digital and remove all doubt. Let us know how the testing goes!! FXd for you! :) and dont' forget that 11DPO is still really early :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies - I feel like I have been preparing for this day for a year now but it still does not make it any easier. I think with the extra care she needed this last year it was even harder because we got so close. I know we can't keep them with us forever but life will not be the same without her here. 

Maddysmum - I was either at 13 dpo or 16 dpo (depending on when I OV, I'm not exactly sure). I got 2 BPN in the testing I did just a couple days before my BFP. 11 dpo is still early so don't get discouraged if you don't see the line. I was also using cheap HPTs for the first couple and I used First Response on the one that was a BFP. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

So sorry Beach :hugs: I debated writing this, but they say that death brings life, so maybe with your kitty passing, you will have your healthy baby. Not something that everybody probably believes, but I do.

Maddysmum I used a cheap early response blue dye test and barely got a line at 13 dpo. FX'd for your BfP!! 

Beach and confused excited for your results tomorrow, then you can relax and fully enjoy your pregnancies.

As for me, I had too much wine with my sisters last night and I'm paying for it today. :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope your hangover goes quickly korink! x x :wine:


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> So sorry Beach :hugs: I debated writing this, but they say that death brings life, so maybe with your kitty passing, you will for have your healthy baby? Not something that everybody probably believes, but I do.

Thanks korink for your kind words - I do believe that as well. Hopefully my little angel Stella is watching over me now and will protect me from any more bad. I don't think I could handle an more this year emotionally.


----------



## Maddysmum

so i did a test this morning BFN (sigh) well im off to the hospital tomorrow really bloody nervous


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry to hear that maddysmum, I don't know what advice to offer about the hospital,I just really hope the pain eases for you sooner rather than later and that the results help you to do this. Let us know how you get on x x :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck maddysmum! Sorry about your - but its not over yet :) sending you hugs :)


----------



## korink26

Awww HUGE hugs Maddysmum :hugs: I'm sure it will be a very emotional day, but hopefully some healing will come with it too and you'll get answers that will ensure your next pregnancy is perfect! Is it possible you ovulated later and your maybe not as far in the 2WW as you think? 

Confused, can't wait to hear your amazing blood results--thinking of you and the anticipation you must have today! 

Beach, I hope that although the doc isn't in until tomorrow, somebody can still give you the results today.

Filipenko---did I see on your chart that you're using a CBFM too?!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes I am a CBFM virgin no more!! This is my first month using it and it's so exciting!!


----------



## korink26

OMG--MY FIRST MONTH TOO!! WOOHOO!! I'm CD 10 but my monitor is on day 9. Usually we started bedding every other day already, but I'm debating waiting until my monitor switches to high. What's your opinion on that!? My husband had a SA done awhile back, and although everything came back ok, there were parts that came back on the lower end of normal so I try and keep it to every other day so he has time to build up. I'm way overthinking everything and I'm afraid if I bd today and then tomorrow it switches to high it will screw up my every other day business. What a spaz I am huh....lol


----------



## Grey Eyes

ash090290 said:


> I miscarried July 28th and DH and I decided to try again this month. I'm so nervous that if i am i'll miscarry again. My AF is due November 13th. Anyone want to join me and share symptoms and hopefully we'll all get BFP's!!!!!!

O my gosh, I just miscarried last week but doc tells me I am safe to try again asap--even after an emergency d n c! So I am ecstatic :cloud9:that I don't have to wait! Miscarrying is what we all worry about. :wacko::nope: My doctor told me that just because you had one does notmean you will ever have another one. Take all your precautions and you should nbe great! Ask your doc to check your blood progesterone levels as this is what baby lives onf or the first few weeks. Until your placenta forms its own you might (MIGHT) need an extra boost.:shrug: Don't worry though, I miscarried 8 years ago then had two beautiful UNEVENTFUL (thankk God) pregnancies! Great luck to you- you'll do awesome! I too am TTC. :thumbup:


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Grey!

Korink - Ugh!! nobody for the doctors office called me today!! I was a little preoccupied with the loss of my cat though so I did not have it in me to call and complain, but tomorrow might be a different story!!! :devil:

Maddysmum - any news from the doctor?


So what is a CBFM? I am definitely a virgin.


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the kind words Grey! I wish my Dr. would test my progesterone levels, but she said she doesn't believe in doing a lot of testing. Idk!?

Darnit Beach I was hoping you wouldn't have to wait! CBFM is the clearblue fertility monitor. Finally bit the bullet and made the purchase this month. We'll see how it goes...And geez speaking of your cat, my mom called today to tell me our family dog who is 16 has been acting funny so my parents took him in and it looks like he has cancer. He's 16 so of course we knew we wouldn't have much longer with him...but still tough. wahh. 

Confused---where are you!? Out celebrating great new? :)

Maddysmum was today your day or is it tomorrow? Thinking of you either way hun.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm here I'm here!! my good friend passed the same exam that I did recently today so I had to go visit her :) 

My results look great!! I'm so excited!! They were 25 at 3weeks 4days (the day I found out) and 4 days later at 4weeks 1day I was at 200! so I quadupled every 48hrs instead of doubled! pretty excited!! I scheduled my scan for December 12th (so far away! but my SIL is my U/S tech and she only works Mondays so I'd rather have her scan me than go in earlier and have someone else scan me). They said they'll do more bloodwork for me to keep my confidence up and if anything looks funny, they'll squeeze me in for an earlier scan. I'm kind of nervous because 7weeks 4days was my first scan last time :/ But my SIL was talking to the nurses and they said everything looks good so far, so to try to not worry....easier said than done!! I'm such a symptoms overanalyzer!!

I was so tempted to buy a CBFM!! This was our first month trying though so I couldn't justify the money just yet, but they look like so much fun!! You'll have to keep us updated how it goes!! 

hope you all had a great monday (atleast it's over!!) and thankfully it's a short week (hopefully for you all too!!) 

:)


----------



## korink26

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:\\:D/ Soooo excited for you confused!!!I think that's the perfect time for your first ultrasound, and it will be here before you know it! And how neat your SIL will be your ultrasounder---at least you know she'll be straight up with you and spend a little extra time making sure everything is right.


----------



## BeachChica

That is nice that your SIL is the U/S tech. At least you know you won't be rushed and she'll be honest. I hate when they won't tell you anything. 

korink - so sorry about your family dog. Our little furkids become such a huge part of our lives. It sucks that the amount of time they get to spend with us is so short. Hopefully he will be able to outlive the cancer and just pass when its his time from old age! :hugs:

Thanks for the info on the fertility monitor. I would definitely like to know how its going with that too.


----------



## filipenko32

korink sorry about your dog :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

confused that's fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant!!!!!! I will hope and pray it stays that way for you


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls, 

Korink, sorry about your dog thats so sad. xoxo

Confused, that is great news about your test sounds like everythings on the right track

Beach, i hope you get uyour results soon and all is going well with bub.

So i had my app at the hospital today, it was not too bad i guess. What i found out from the tests is that everything is all good with me. The problem that they found was the placenta was small and there was parts of it that had started to dye. There r 3 things that can cause this, i cant remember what any of them r called but i dont have any of thoes things. which is good because if i did it would happen again in next pregnancys. So there really is no reason they can give me for why it happened, but in saying that they believe it wont happen again. The doc said Maddy was a normal baby but couldnt survive because of the placenta. They think she had prob been fighting for 6 weeks or so, so my little girl was a fighter. The doc gave us the all clear to try again- woohoo. Im feeling a little relieved i guess cause i have been blaming myself thinking i did something wrong. They said that i will be monitored very closely next time with scans prob every second week just to make sure all is good. My little maddie will never be forgoten.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, so sorry maddysmum! Glad to hear there's nothing wrong with you and you can start trying again but so sorry you had to go through this! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

maddysmum - glad you got some answers and that this shouldn't happen again. So sorry you had to go through it. So is there anything you can take to help strengthen the placenta next time?


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you've got some kind of closure maddysmum but i know your little girl will be forever in your heart. :hugs: 

This may or may not help you but i haven't been diagnosed with anything (I have had thousands of pounds worth of tests) and my doctor thinks they may be growth restricted because they are not getting nutrients / blood and that's what the placenta does later on. My last loss was only 9 weeks (I am thankful it was only 9 weeks) and a normal boy but my point is that even though I haven't been diagnosed with anything they're still going to treat me with aspirin and heparin just in case so it might be worth looking into this. I hope that helps you obviously i may be completely wrong but thought it was worth mentioning just in case it helps you and taking the treatment does not cross the placenta so does not harm the baby. Also with my history of mc's and undiagnosed state I am at risk of pre-term birth, intrauterine growth restriction and placental abrubtion without treatment. So...I wonder if our situations are somehow related?? But like I say I could be talking rubbish, i'm not a doctor! x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

oh and maddysmum please don't blame yourself, guilt is a massive side effect of mc's and i mean massive!! If you'd have smoked, taken drugs, been sick every day with illness because you drank too much then it still wouldn't have caused your mc. I am just about coming to terms with the guilt thing myself, it's horribly tormentingand simply not true.


----------



## korink26

Omg Maddysmum, your post made me so emotional! Thank God that nothing is wrong with you and that you will have a healthy pregnancy and they will monitor everything closer and know what specifically to pay attention to. Always Remebered NEVER forgotten, that's for sure. xoxoxoxoxo

Beach, hopefully they've called you already today and if not, start calling annoyingly much. That will teach them to make you wait that long ever again!

2 days until Thanksgiving, I've been dreaming about the food for a week now!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:
Well I had to call my doctors office MYSELF today (ugh! I hate going there, but it's the specialist so hopefully if everything is OK in a few weeks I can go back to my regular OB). 

Anyway, I got my beta results and they are 371 (at 4+5). I think that seems to be in the normal range. They said my progesterone was borderline (I forgot to ask the exact number) but they are prescribing progesterone to take for about 10 days until my first ultrasound. The only problem is that its very expensive and my insurance is saying that they won't cover it because it's for infertility. I am trying to tell them that I'm already pregnant and that I am not taking it for infertility so I am now waiting to see if they are able to get some kind of approval for this. I have bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow again. 

How is everyone else doing?

Korink - I'm looking forward to Thanksgiving too, my favorite part is the sides and dessert!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! 

Beach - glad you got through to some results today!! Those numbers sound good!! 

I had a little scare today but everything is fine! Last night I was up all night because of pain on my right side and I had previously been complaining of minor pains on my right side but this was much more extreme last night and today. So, I called the doctor and just said that I thought it was corpus luteum cyst because it felt similar to what I had in my last pregnancy but it has recently gotten more intense and what types of symptoms should I look out for in case it's ectopic. They told me to come in immediately, so of course, that freaked me out! It's raining terribly here, so I was a half hour late to their squeezed in appointment but thankfully they still saw me. They found my gestational sac nicely in my uterus but it's so small right now that they can't really see anything other than that (which they said is fine) and then they said I had a corpus luteum cyst that ruptured and that the pain should subside soon. I go in for more bloodwork tomorrow and my ultrasound appointment got bumped up a week to December 5th :) 

Hope everyone else is having a good day!!


----------



## BeachChica

Confused! Sorry about your cyst but glad you got in for a check-up and an extra ultrasound. That should help put your mind at ease! Our scans will be at almost the same time!! :happydance:


----------



## korink26

Beach--glad to hear the levels are where they should be! And it's good you're going on the progesterone just to be safe. That's crap about your insurance----hopefully the clinic will know how to submit it to your insurance so that it's covered. See if you can talk to somebody in the billing/insurance at your clinic and have them call the insurance. They know what to say and how to ask it.

Confused---how scary!!! So glad it's nothing (well, not nothing cuz I'm sure it doesn't feel like nothing-but you know) and I hope you're painfree quickly! With the holidays upon us these weeks should fly by and Dec. 5th will be here before you know it!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks guys!!! 

Beach - that's so annoying to have to deal with insurance companies in a time like this!! I'm so excited we'll both have scans near each other! 

Korink - sorry I didn't notice your post about your dog...so sorry to hear!! our animals really are our first babies!


----------



## filipenko32

beach and confused, I'm so glad to read that everything is going well! Those hcg numbers sound great beach :yipee: :yipee: 

What exactly is thanksgiving and when is it?


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> beach and confused, I'm so glad to read that everything is going well! Those hcg numbers sound great beach :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> What exactly is thanksgiving and when is it?

Thanks!! :) 

Thanksgiving is on Thursday and it's supposed to represent a day of giving thanks for everything you have, and supposedly started when the indians and pilgrims had a big feast together back when America was being colonized. We basically just eat lots of Turkey, Ham, mashed potatoes and other yummy yummy food. You eat until you can eat no more! it's lovely!


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko- I think you should celebrate Thanksgiving too with the rest of us, I mean who doesn't need an excuse to indulge!!! LOL


----------



## korink26

Totally agree Filipenko---celebrate on Thursday with eating all the good food you can think of :)


----------



## confusedprego

I just started thanksgiving a little early and broke into my honey baked ham :) mmmmmm so good!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I am going to do a big thanksgiving food shop on Thursday morning then and indulge away! Oh and give thanks of course. That's such a nice tradition to have. I have heard of it on tv programmes like Friends but never really knew when and why. I think it's great! :munch: :munch: :pizza: :wine: :munch: :munch: :sleep: !!

It's Wednesday 6.25pm now in London. What time and day is it where you are so I know when to celebrate?


----------



## korink26

It's Wednesday 1:06 pm here in Wisconsin! I'll be with the DH's family tomorrow for lunch and my family for dinner. 
And Confused you break into that ham all you want girl!! :thumbup:

P.S-I get such a kick out of you girls---love our little group :kiss:

Maddysmum---how you doing hun, hope you're doing ok....


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah hope maddysmum is ok! 

Yeah! We have a great group! 

So you're about 6 hours behind us. You know it goes dark here now at 3.30 pm. I went for a run around the park at 4 yesterday and it was thick fog with black spindly trees and cold! So wintry. What's it like weather wise in Wisconsin now? x x x


----------



## confusedprego

its 245pm wednesday here. Just woke up from a nice 2 hr nap :) I am hosting thanksgiving tomorrow and it looks like everyone will be showing up around 1PM for "dinner" between 2 and 3. there will be multiple rounds of eating. My in-laws will be staying over and we'll be heading down to their place on the water (where we got married) on Friday morning after decorating the house for Christmas :) So excited. 

Weather-wise: it's pretty chilly here but really only because it's windy today. Temperature is getting up to 60 today which is warm for this time of year. Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and in the 50's. I live in Maryland - get a nice range of seasons here without it getting too too cold. I'm not good with cold, I should live in California haha. 

love you girls too :)


----------



## filipenko32

ohhh Maryland sounds so nice! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Yea we love it! I'm sure DH and I will never leave :)


----------



## korink26

Yeah it's dark here around 430-5. Usually it's freezing and snowing here already, but tomorrow it's supposed to be 50 which is unreal for here! Why I live here I have no idea, I don't like the cold and it's cold for about 9 months of the freak'n year. Although the first snow fall is always pretty---just wish winter was only a month or 2 max...
Ugg...oh well. Maryland sounds MUCH more my style :) 
Confused and Beach does your family all know already or when are you telling everybody!?!? Beach did you have another blood today---when do you get those results? Probably not until next Tuesday huh...


----------



## filipenko32

Well London's quite pretty in the daylight with the autumn trees and everything in the parks and it is warmer in London than most of the UK, for most of the year for some reason. We have hot summers and the spring's warm. But i'm with you girls about the cold!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! I am really enjoying our group as well!!! :hugs:

I am in Florida and it's about 4:00pm here right now. Got to leave work early today so I am ready to start the long holiday weekend of eating!!! You guys are going to probably kill me to say this but its about 77 degrees here today and sunny. Although I wouldn't mind seeing some snow occasionally. Hopefully if the weather stays nice for the weekend DH and I are going to head out on our boat for the weekend. :boat: We haven't been about to get out much with our sick kitty and I feel like I need to get away. :sad1:

Filipenko - I love the Thanksgiving smilies I expect you to be fully celebrating tomorrow!!! Wow 3:30pm sounds so early to start getting dark. I guess its getting dark here now about 5:30-6:00pm

Confused - I would be breaking into the ham too if I had one. We are going out to eat this year... I have a small family and nobody wanted to cook this year. I usually do Christmas so I wasn't about to take on another large dinner!! I started setting up my Christmas tree last night (fluffing branches) and tonight I will probably put the lights on. Christmas is my favorite time of the year!!!

Korink - How about a move to Florida!!??? Its only cold here a couple months out of the year! By the way, are you getting ready to do the dance??? 

Well I did have my blood draw today and spoke to the nurse, she said she would give my my hcg levels without having to have the doctor view the results first so I will call her on Monday since they are closed the next 2 days. Still no word on the insurance about my meds, they were supposed to fax some authorization form to the doctors office today so I might call them in a few minutes to see what's going on. 

This time around we only told our parents and I told 2 of my close girlfriends. It was too heartbreaking the other times, it seems like right after we told people we had to go back to them and give them the bad news. I think if we get to a successful scan we might tell a few more family members but that's about it until I get to about 12 weeks. 

So how's everyone feeling today? I am so tired. I have been hardly able to stay up post 9pm!! I don't know how I am going to do it tomorrow for my early Black Friday shopping!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! 

Beach - Florida sounds nice!! I do always enjoy the first snow (if I'm home) but I wouldn't mind living in Florida! haha. :) Glad you're getting another set of bloods today - I did too! I find out on Monday as well since they're shutting down for thanksgiving. Oh and the ham is delicious!! I'm hosting thanksgiving tomorrow but basically all I have to do is clean the house and set the table. My mom and mom-in-law bring EVERYTHING! Including the turkey! and my mom bought the ham for me today :) I think if I had to cook everything I would want to go out too!

Korink - We have only told immediate family and two of my girlfriends that begged me to tell them right away after the last time. it's actually been nice to have someone to talk to about it. I had someone at work figure it out after a phone call. If anyone asks me, I'm not going to lie, ya know? I think we'll feel more comfortable telling people when we hear a heartbeat. My SIL is my U/S tech too so it's hard to not tell her right away. I'm glad everyone knows that's coming to thanksgiving so I don't have to fend off wine the whole time (my family knows I'm a big wine drinker - I'll be drinking sparkling cider tomorrow :) 

Fili - London sounds nice! I would love to visit sometime! I've never been to Europe at all :/ Definitely something I need to do! 

How's miss maddysmum doin??? miss you!


----------



## Maddysmum

Heygirls, glad to see everyone is doing well. Thanks for clearing up about thanksgiving as i have always wondered what it was myself. So the witch showed up today. Im actually not that upset strangely. Im just glad mu body is getting back on track i was a bit worried it was going to take months. I think im happy too because i can go into ttc next month knowing that i have the results from the hospital and dont have as much doubt in my mind about what went wrong. Also Filipenko the doc did tell me about taking the low dose asprin so i have started that now too.

Its thursday here now, so i will b thinkin of u girls celebrating thanksgiving, I might have to have a bit of a feast here in Oz too. Its been really hot here bit of a heat wave. thank god for air con. I cant imagine having a white xmas, also its daylight here at 430 am and dark by about7pm


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I posted a week or so ago. Haven't had the time to keep up with this thread. Hope you all are doing well. I will be 1DPO tmrw! Can't wait for the next 12 days to fly by.

Have a happy thanksgiving to you all!!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Good luck babydust818


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for 1DPO Rach! :) FXd for you, this is your month, I can feel it!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Thanksgiving girls!! Me and DH have stuffed ourselves with sausage and bacon sandwiches for breakfast (we usually just have cereal) so we have made a start!! And we are having a roast beef dinner with all the trimmings tonight. Hope that's the kind of thing to eat!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Thanksgiving everyone :wave:


Good luck babydust!!!

Filipenko - that sounds like a great meal! What are you having for dessert? Most people like to have the traditional pumpkin pie dessert for Thanksgiving but i'm not picky, I'll eat cookies, ice cream, whatever! :icecream:

I just got up so your sausage and bacon sandwiches are making me hungry!!!


----------



## filipenko32

ohhhhh pumpkin pie! Sounds yum but you know what I have never had it! If anyone finds a recipe will you link it to me and i'll give it a go!


----------



## confusedprego

filipenko32 said:


> ohhhhh pumpkin pie! Sounds yum but you know what I have never had it! If anyone finds a recipe will you link it to me and i'll give it a go!

Your meals sound delicious!!! if I had a pumpkin pie recipe I would send it but I'm a horrible baker! :dohh: Definitely a much better cook!! :) off to cooking I go!! 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!! Where is everyone else at in their cycles?


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck babydust!!!!!!! I am CD 10 so another 2 weeks before I start testing! :dust: for you


----------



## korink26

Hey girlies! Well, finally home after a long day of lots of food and driving around!! Don't want to bring this thread down, but it was also such a hard day because when I was PG last time I remember thinking "Omg, I'll be huge by thanksgiving" and now here it is, and I'm NOTHING. Ugg....ok, my rant if over.

Got my first high on my fertility monitor, so hopefully OV will be shortly, although I'm CD 13 and I usually OV around CD 17. Filipenko I see you had a high already yesterday!! 

I hope everybody had a great day, besides my little feeling sorry for myself like a baby, I had a great day with family :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww korink it's really hard, i'm sure we all think like that regularly - i do! :hugs: x 1,000,000to you It will happen for you there's no doubt about it x x x


----------



## babydust818

Hugs for you korink. I know its tough but trust in that cbfm! It's going to give you that rainbow!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! 

Filipenko - what did you end up having for dessert? i don't have a pumpkin pie recipe either unfortunately. But if you find one, you can always make it and try it for Christmas. 

I had a great day with the family (a lot of driving around too though) and came home stuffed! Today is Black Friday so I think I may head out to fight the crowds and do some shopping!!! :happydance: I was going to go out last night but got waaaaaaay too tired.

Filipenko and Korink - didn't realize you BOTH were both entering your fertile window. Yeah!! Lots of :dust: for you girls this weekend!!

Korink - sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I think about it too as I had the 3 MC's in the last year. I should be over all this already!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah Korink! We need to catch those eggies!!! :hugs: 

Beach well we had Banoffee Pie with :icecream: which I love! I am going to make the pumpkin pie soon though! Hope you're doing ok x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Korink's been MIA!! :haha: I have just had a look on her ovulation chart and I think she has better things to do right now than post on b&b! :winkwink:


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Korink's been MIA!! :haha: I have just had a look on her ovulation chart and I think she has better things to do right now than post on b&b! :winkwink:

:winkwink:


----------



## korink26

:haha: Oh you girls--have you fear I'm bbacckk!!! Yesterday was a looonnngggg day of raking and bagging leaves! Still no snow here, so today we're going to tackle christmas lights! LOVE THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!
Well Filipenko---I got a PEAK on my CBFM today!!! Weird though, because my temp also dropped today which for me indicates OV, and I thought we're supposed to typically OV the day after our first peak?! Idk, we'll see if we did enough, but we only BD'd on CD 13 and 15 (today) and if today I really did OV, we might have not done enough! But, I'm going to think positive and hope we did it just in time :) You must be pretty busy yourself girl...:sex: yyeeeahhh girl.
Confused and Beach, how are you both feeling? Hopefully the morning sickness is staying away! Do you both get blood results back on Monday?
Oohhh and Filipenko I thought of you when I woke up today (not to creep anybody out!LOL) because I was dreaming last night of being at a water park and going down water slides with water gushing everywhere. Hopefully that water dream brings me some luck :thumbup:
Babydust---how's your TWW going so far?!


----------



## filipenko32

Raking leaves ey Korink? Is that what you call it? :haha: Yeah! I have been busy :sex: We are up to twice a day from now until next Tuesday so my eggy has plenty of dates to choose from!! It's exhausting though :sleep: I just think Oh please hurry up! as I have to put my legs in the air for 40 minutes afterwards each time and it's uncomfortable and boring!! I just read my book though while the :spermy: :spermy: swim. That's exciting about your 1st peak!!! I would be so excited to see that!! :yipee: I am not sure about your ov timing and the CBFM as this is my 1st month using it. So maybe if I let you know how it worked out for me timing, temp and peak wise would that be helpful? Yay for the water dreams, they are supposed to be lucky. It could mean that you're preparing for implantation for your little bean by the lining building up :dust: :dust: I hope so! We could get our bfps at the same time (ish) :yipee:


----------



## korink26

Oh Filipenko you dirtttyy girl you!! lol
You've given me an idea, we usually don't BD 2x a day cuz I worry about depleting his army, buuutt I think we'll BD again tonight. 12 hours must be enough time to rebuild, right? And it is exhausting because of the whole having to sit with your legs up for another while! While I lay there I think how great he has it because he can just run off and do his thang while I'm stuck with legs in the air counting down the minutes. I know I should know this, but what CD do you normally O on? Hopefully we will be testing right around the same time! :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:
Filipenko - Your posts are sooooo funny!!
Hope you both are having fun doing the BD!!!! The doctor told me on my last visit that we could not do any of that until he see's me on the 1st. :shrug:

Korink - I think you should be ok to do it every day when it gets close to OV. Also do it a couple days after. I couple times I think I was reading my chart wrong and stopped too early. 

As for me, DH and I just got back from spending the weekend out on our boat. Its so nice to get away sometimes, even if it's not that far from home. We also ended up booking a cruise today that leaves on December 10th. Its very last minute but we've had a rough year between the miscarriages and our sick kitty so we felt like we needed to get away on a trip and recharge our batteries. 
I'm feeling a little dizzy this evening. Hope it's nothing but I am getting ready to go to bed an hope its better in the morning. 

Have a good night all! :wave:


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls, You all crack me up. I didnt know about the putting your legs up for 40 mins. Is that something i should b doing. Im glad confused and beach that u guys are not feeling sick. 

So i would have been 39 weeks today i cant believe i would have been a week away from having maddi. Im dreading next sunday but we have decidied to spread some of her ashes at my parents farm then. I know the farm will always be in my family so there is no chance of selling and not being able to have her around us. We have a tiny little urn with most of her ashes that we keep at our house, surrounded by her little teddies and some pics of her hands and feet . Plus my best friend who is due to have her bub in a couple of weeks (tough for me and her after i lost maddi) bought me a memorial butterfly necklace which we will be able to put a tiny bit of her ashes in and i can have her with me all the time.

Sorry i hope no one is offended by me talking about this, unfortunatly its my life.

Well Beach and Confused i hope your getting to relax, and Korink and Filipenko good lick getting busy busy busy lol and keep those legs up hehehe.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies!!

Oh my gosh - 2x's a day for a week? You lucky girl! My OH has a hard time doing it 3 days in a row! LOL. I def see a huge opportunity for spermies to swim and meet with eggy! 

I am CD20. Had a dream last night about a baby. No idea what it was about but i know it was a positive dream. It was like a reassurance that things will be okay or something. Yesterday i noticed 2 symptoms that i had when i was pregnant. I know i am only 3dpo. I wasn't even symptom spotting. I was just acting this way and remember 'oh yeah i was like this when i was pregnant'. The 2 things are being very very moody and miserable. I snapped at everything anyone said. The 2nd thing is i was VERY forgetful. I forgot where i put anything. Also i kept smelling coffee all day yesterday. It was so weird. I don't want to get a big head over all this. The egg wouldn't have even implanted yet. I just hope its all good news. I have this feeling but yet i have before and was wrong. Just feels a little different this time.

How are you all doing? Has anyone decorated for christmas yet?


----------



## babydust818

Maddysmum - if you don't mind me asking, what happened to maddi? I'm really sorry your 39 weeks is approaching. Its all very difficult. I can't even imagine. Hugs and prayers sent your way xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Korink - I am CD 13, had a positive opk today :yipee: my temp hasn't risen yet, and will let you know if i get my peak later! Will keep you updated

Yeah I actually fell asleep for the night with my legs up in the air and woke up at 2am this morning like that!!!!! For those of you wanting the technical details of how to do this I put cushions / pillows under my bum and then my legs go over our quite high bedhead. Works everytime! 

maddysmum - i hope we're all going someway to ease the pain for you, I can't imagine how difficult it is, and absolutely no offense taken at all!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

beach - dizziness is a great pregnancy sign, i think it means your uterus is expanding so it puts pressure on your arteries! :yipee: 

Did I mention that the other week i shouted 'uterus' in my sleep and woke DH up?!!!

babydust - sounds really promising!! i'll be symptom spotting with you soon! I hope this is it for you!

As for twice a day we need about 12 hours apart for my DH to gear up again. I make sure he gets his vitamins on these mornings and sneak Vit c and extra zinc into a protein milkshake i make for him. And i make a bit of an effort to look the part myself (and i never do at any other time of the month!!) Oh dear does anyone think my DH will start to feel used?! :awww:


----------



## BeachChica

Morning ladies!

I have never heard of putting your legs up in the air either. Makes sense though!! What have I been missing out on!!?? :winkwink:

Maddysmum - so sorry again about your loss of Maddy. I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Thanks for sharing feelings with us. :hugs:

Babydust - FX for you on those symptoms. 

Filipenko - that great that you "look the part" to help DH get in the mood. Its so hard to do but I'm sure that helps a lot that he gets an extra treat! O:)

Well I started my Christmas decorating a couple days ago but never finished so I hope to at least finish up the inside of my house today.


----------



## filipenko32

I got my peak!!! :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: I am so happy! I love the CBFM! So Korink, I am CD 13, with low temps still, positive dark lines on opk's and a peak and feeling like I want to :sex: all the time!!


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko - LOL That's great!!! I hope if you are doing any posting from now over the next couple days that its ONLY during those periods when you have your feet up in the air.


----------



## filipenko32

korink - i've just thought, it all depends on when the peak starts if you know what i mean. It could have started 12 hours before you actually test say, then it would only be another 12 hours before the egg might be released? My temp was fairly average for this time of the month, it didn't dip, but temps can dip for all sorts of reasons. I don't expect it to rise until tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

BeachChica said:


> Filipenko - LOL That's great!!! I hope if you are doing any posting from now over the next couple days that its ONLY during those periods when you have your feet up in the air.

:haha: I've tried that but I can't balance my laptop so just have to read and :sleep: How are you feeling today beach? :flower:


----------



## babydust818

Filipeckno - woohoo on the peak!! I got my peak on CD16 + 17. Today i took a stick and there's no lines? Is it defective? All i see is a blue smudge in te center.

Chica - thanks so much!!! I hope this is it too.


----------



## babydust818

Filipenko - woohoo on the peak!! I got my peak on CD16 + 17. Today i took a stick and there's no lines? Is it defective? All i see is a blue smudge in te center.

Chica - thanks so much!!! I hope this is it too.


----------



## korink26

Gosh I miss so much while I'm gone! We went and cut down our Christmas tree today, the earliest we've ever done that! Guess I'm ready to get into the xmas spirit! :xmas9: I still have fall things in the house though---so I need to get going and take that all down and start with the xmas decorations!
WOOHOO *FILIPENKO* ON YOUR PEAK!!!!! :yipee: So you're only a day behind me! My temp didn't go up much today, so idk if I OV'd yesterday or today. Who knows my temp is always slow to rise. And girl what are you doing dreaming bout uteruses?!?! :xmas13: If our DH's don't feel used yet, then they never will. Besides, I'm going to assume they maybe don't mind being used for something like that???
*Maddysmum* didn't realize we were so close in due dates---yesterday I would have been 35 weeks. I feel privileged you are able to confide in us what you're feeling. I think it's a beautiful idea to bring her to your parents land, since you know you'll have that forever. On a side note, I see you're CD 8, so you're getting close to boom boom :sex: time yourself!
*Babydust* I am also feeling really positive about this month, but I feel like if I say it out loud I'll jinx myself and ruin it. But there, I admitted it, I'M HOPEFUL FOR THIS MONTH!!
*BEACH* Oh what I would pay to have weather that I could go out boating in right now! And good for you guys taking the cruise! It'll be just what the baby needs----some sun and relaxation.
*Confused* has been missing in action---where are you mamma?
Well, tomorrow's Monday, back to work I go. BOO.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing?! I missed you guys! I was at my un-laws place for the weekend and if i wasn't sleeping then I was eating or watching dexter :) it was a great weekend! Sad to head back to work tm...ohwell! I'm feeling pretty good...

beach - I've been getting very minor dizzy spells too. They're very short but def feeling it. So glad you and DH are going to have a nive vacation! Def important to relax now! :) you get blood work back tm? 

Babydust,.Fili and Korink - yay for o days! So exciting! Can't wait to hear all the symptom spotting! 

I have my next set of blood results to come in tm and then my u/s next Monday..crazy crazy

Maddysmum- hope you're doing well love :) where are you in your cycle? You're back to trying again right? 

I've had some minor nausea and food adversions but for the most part I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: korink your post made me laugh. I can't wait to symptom spot! I am getting twinges in both my ovaries so really hoping that's two eggs being released! :baby: :baby: 

Lovely that you're xmas decorating already and that you'll have a real and fresh tree :happydance:


----------



## Maddysmum

Babydust, i lost Maddi at 29 weeks so far we have found out that the placenta was small and parts of it were dying. She was fighting to stay alive but it just wasnt healthy enough to keep her going. Glad your having somew symptoms i hope this is a good sign for you.

Korink, i didnt realise we were so close with our due dates too. I really want mine to pass. We were so looking forward to our first xmas as parents. I have made some decorations for the xmas tree with Madisons name on them. we decided to put the tree up on the 4th of dec her due date.

Filipenko- BAHAHAHA UTERUS.... thats funny. And yeah i worry about my man feeling used but i really dont think he minds at all. 

Good luck to you girls ovulating atm, im only cd5 my af was a few days late this month, looking forward to getting busy then putting my feet up lol seriously going to try that.

I love talking to u girls, thanku all for listening and supporting me, it really means the world and im so happy we have 2 bfp's so far in this thread. hears hoping for more bfp's to end the year. FX for everyone


----------



## babydust818

Maddysmum - i am so sorry for your loss. You are a strong woman for getting through it. I couldn't even imagine. My heart goes out to you my love. I am here if you need it!!!

Korink + filipenko - so excited we all O'd around the same time!!! Now if we all have BFPs then lthat means we all will have babies around the same time!!! That would definitely be awesome!!! Is this your first child for the both of you? It would be for me.

Lindsay - so glad to hear you're doing okay! Was wondering where you went. I pray everything goes the way it should through your pregnany. I hope i can join you soon!!!

So i get home from work today and my stick this morning from cbfm that was just smudges ended up working itself out somehow and i looked at it and there's one line. So that's good. I just 'feel' a good sense. Idk why but i do!!!


----------



## filipenko32

yeah first child babydust! I hope we can all be bump buddies! 

maddysmum, so glad we go some way to helping you x x x :hugs: Glad you're taking up the new exercise! my DH's :spermy: must feel like they're sliding down a steep chute like off the goonies or indiana jones or something


----------



## korink26

Confused and Beach---I think you both get results back today!? Thinking of you and can't wait to hear the great numbers.

Maddysmum---I think that's an awesome tribute to Maddy and I think it's a really special way to spend December 4th. You've got me thinking now of what we can do special on the 31st...

Babydust--yep trying for baby #1 here too!

I put some dummy temps in fertility friend for tomorrow and Wednesday to see when they'll put me as OVing and they've got me for yesterday CD16. So, I guess I'm officially 1 DPO today.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Confused and Beach x x x:hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I got my blood results back and I was at 200 for hcg and 5 days later (Wednesday) I was at 1616! We were hoping for atleast 1000. I'm feeling more and more comfortable just nervous about my scan since that is the same exact day (6 weeks 4 days) that our baby measured last time with no heartbeat :( just hoping everything will continue to be fine. 

I had a short spell of dry heaving this morning so I guess that's a good thing. Been getting nauseous in the early am and around dinner time, so hoping its a good sign and not nerves. I didn't have many symptoms last time so I hope I'm not putting them in my head lol

Yay for the tww ladies! Can't wait to hear about all your bfp! :)


----------



## filipenko32

That's wonderful news confused!!!!!! I am so sure you're going to be absolutely fine! x x :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Awesome confused!! And your symptoms sound sooo good and reassuring! It must be good to have this pregnancy feel nothing like the last....I think for me it would make me feel much better!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: 
Sorry for the late response here, it's been a long day!!

Filpenko and Korink - hopefully you are getting a lot of babydancing in.:sex: Make sure you ladies keep it up until FF shows for sure that you've OV. Don't want to miss any extra opportunities!! 

For you girls that are OV - check out this video on Fertilization. Wasn't sure how to post a link of just the video but its down towards the bottom of the page (Filipenko - this is a little different than the other video you posted): 
https://www.babycenter.com/6_your-pregnancy-2-weeks_6000.bc?intcmp=timeline


Korink - cutting down your own tree sounds soooooo fun and sooooo Christmas-y!!! Ahhhh I would LOVE to do that!! I can just picture DH and I setting out on our search for the perfect one!!

Maddysum - hope you are doing better today. I meant to tell you before that I think that its so great that you thought at the time about taking the pictures with her hands and feet. Such a special memory it must be to have those of her. :hugs: 

Confused - glad you're having the dizzy spells too, I was starting to get a little worried. Yeah on your bloodwork!! Will they keep doing that for you now every week? My doctor has not mentioned any more bloodwork. My next appt is this Thursday for an U/S. 

Babydust - how are those symptoms coming along today?

As for me, I got my blood results back today. My beta was 5569 (11/23) up from 371 the prior week (11/17) yeah so looks like things are progressing well, which has given me some relief because I really don't feel pregnant. Although I think I'm slightly behind from the charts I've looked at based on my LMP. Hopefully everything will be fine on Thursday. I have yet to make it to a successful ultrasound, this one is pretty early though. 
I also got all of my inside :xmas9:decorations put up yesterday. The tree about put me over the edge though... lets just say that the lights and I are not getting along well this year. :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Beach that beta is amazing!! How many weeks are you now? Thanks for the video! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Beach - your betas sound great!! My doctor hasn't mentioned anything more on bloodwork and just told me to come in for my ultrasound next Monday. Wish I had one more bloodtest to keep my nerves down, but since things are still progressing well I'm going to try to relax. I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of symptoms as it sounds like you're getting enough of them and you're still early. They say symptoms usually show their ugly heads around 6 weeks so they could show any day now or you could be one of the lucky ones that doesn't get them. :) My main symptom is my boobs - very sensitive and as of lately I'm completely exhausted..

FX'd for both of our scans, I can't wait to hear how yours goes! 

Hope everyone else had a lovely day!! xoxo


----------



## korink26

Beach that's great!!! Can NOT wait for your ultrasound on thursday! You'll be at the perfect point to be able to see the heart and have a good idea how the baby's doing! Confused, yours is only a couple days later, SO EXCITING!

This is off the subject, but has anybody's DH had a SA?? Somebody posted about low morphology, and it's got me all worked up. My husband had one and they said everything was fine except his morphology was on the lower end of normal at 4% but they weren't worried about that. Now google has been my enemy and I'm reading all these stories of how little our chances of conceiving on our own are. damnit I hate the fricken internet.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies!

Filipenko - I'm about 6+2 based on LMP but I think that I might be a couple days behind that due to late OV. 

Korink- My DH had a SA. I will have to look at it tomorrow to see exactly what it said but from what I remember he was on the low end too but doctor said it was Ok and it has not been an issue. I think as long as you have good timing and you use the legs up in the air method, those little guys should get to where they need to go (see my video in previous post) :thumbup:

Well off to bed, chat with you ladies tomorrow!! :wave:


----------



## babydust818

Hey beauties!!

Lindsay wow!!!! That is some really really good news. I am so glad and so happy for you. It all sounds really good and promising. I am so happy and want to jump up and down for you LOL.

Beach that is awesome news too. I am so happy for you as well. I wish you the best. As far as 'symptoms' i have a really bad headache just like last time. Every now and then i feel little uncomfort in boobies and i been really really moody.

Tmrw i will be 6dpo. That's when implantation may occur woo hoo. I am.going to watch that video right now.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for potential implantation day rachael! I know your cbfm won't let you down this month! Can't wait to see your bfp :) 

How's everyone else doing today? I've been pacing outside the bathroom at work willing myself to not throw up..ate a snack and am doing better now. I know its a good sign just not sure how I would explain it to coworkers as I really don't want them to know...ohwell haha I'll figure it out!


----------



## filipenko32

confused I'm sooooooo glad you're being sick!! Wonderful wonderful x x x


----------



## korink26

Yes Beach, I hope to have time to watch that video after work tonight! And if you get a chance to check your husband's SA I'd appreciate it. 
Confused, how bad but how GREAT for your morning sickness! Sucks to have it while trying to work, but it must be the 1 time you think to yourself you're happy to have it! Especially if you didn't have it last time.
Filipenko I see you OV'd same day as your first Peak! So it is possible! FF has me Ovin'g the day after, but because I've been charting for so long and my temps usually give me indication of OV, I really think I'm 3 DPO instead of 2DPO, but I'll go with it. I had a lower temp today which pisses me right off but hopefully doesn't indicate anything for this cycle.


----------



## confusedprego

Korink your chart looks great! I almost always had a slight temp drop right after my temp spike..dont think about it too much..I'm sure it'll keep rising from here and you'll get your bfp :) and yea I'm thrilled to have ms I just had no idea where to go at work haha. Thankfully i ate something and it helped. I ate like a monster at lunch today, yikes!


----------



## babydust818

That video was insane! Its so damn amazing that that's what happens after each ejacuation and then implantation time is just a miracle. It almost seems impossible to get pregnant. Its a blessing! I am feeling 'down' today. I woke up this morning feeling extremely tired again. I felt like i was beaten. I'm still tired. Everytime i go to the bathroom i check the toilet paper to see if there's any blood from implantation but nope not yet :( i was in such high spirits that this is the month but now I'm completely doubting myself. I am 6po so i got a long ways to go before testing.


----------



## korink26

beach I watched the movie! Just amazing.....:spermy:
Babydust did you have implantation spotting last time you were PG and that's why you're looking for it? Last time I was checking my cervix and realized I had pink cm I'd never seen before (didn't realize what it was) but if I hadn't actually went in there digging I wouldn't have even known I had it because it never was on my undies/toilet paper. Also, I had my temp drop at 5 dpo but didn't have the pink cm for I think 2 days or so...
I'm not feeling too positive myself about this month...:nope:


----------



## filipenko32

6dpo is a tough place to be babydust but just to let you know, i've never had implantation bleeding before, don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

hiya korink :wave:


----------



## korink26

Hey girl hheeeyyy!!! :holly: <<<<Don't ask me what it is, but it made me smile. I think it's a boobie shake though!


----------



## babydust818

Lmao


----------



## babydust818

Filipekno thanks for the advice. I don't remember having implantation bleeding but yet i never looked for it when i was pregnant.

Korink - thanks to you as well. Makes me feel better to have you girls! I really am so miserable today. People on my facebook are joking with me about stuff and i have NO tolerance for it.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:

Korink  do you have specific numbers on your DHs SA? I have mine in hand. It looks like my DHs morphology was a 65% (it says that is normal, but does not give a range. Looks like his Motility is low at 48%. It doesnt sound like you should have too much to worry about since youve already been able to get pregnant. If you want to compare any other numbers let me know. Also regarding your temps... I read that its normal to have a temperature drop right after OV. I looked it up because I had this too last month and it freaked me out. It was a good sign for me, FX that it will be a good sign for you!!! Positive thoughts!!!! See below:
Most women experience a drop of temperature just few days after Ovulation. This is mainly due to the fact that the progesterone level are not getting stronger yet against the dominance of the Eustrogen. Most women experience a drop of temperature just few days after Ovulation. This is mainly due to the fact that the progesterone level are not getting stronger yet against the dominance of the Eustrogen.
Also, your second drop could be implantation. 

Baby dust  isnt that video crazy!!??? I cant believe that only about 100 sperm make it to the end!!! Dont worry about implantation bleeding, I have never experienced this in the 4 times I have been pregnant.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## korink26

Well his morphology was ONLY 4%!!!! From what I read 14% is where they want it to be----65%?!?!?! Holy crap Mr. Fertile!!! lol His motility was 70% and everything else was I think pretty much where it should be. But 4 fricken percent?! I keep telling myself what you said---that I've been PG before....thanks for looking that up for.
And also I think it's soo sweet that you took the time to look up and copy for me the explanation of the temp dip! And then looking at your chart I see you had a dip at 3 DPO too, so that gives me a LITTLE more hope. 
Can't tell you girls thank you enough. You've all picked me up or made me laugh when nobody else quite could.
And I also couldn't believe only 100 sperm made it! when watching it with DH I said too bad we can't go in there and shave all that off in there so it's just smooth sailing for your lil guys! lol
*BEACH---2 DAYS UNTIL YOUR ULTRASOUND!!!!* I hope you've got lots planned these next 2 days to make them fly by. What time is your u/s?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies!!! I'm not sure if I'm making this up or not but VERY faintly tonight I've felt achy boobs. It comes and goes but for a split second. Not even enough to mention. Just about 20 mins ago i started to get very faint light cramps. Now its in my lower back. I hope its a good sign and not trapped gas!! Cause i been farting a pooping A LOT!!! Lol. Fx'd please please please.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - I am throughly enoughing chatting with you too. Glad we ended up with such a great group!!! :friends:

Korink - Is that the only SA he's ever had? Maybe you could get it checked again, just to see. But I wouldn't worry about it too much, it just means his little swimmers are just oddly shaped! :) They still have been able to reach the destination before, they can do it again!!!

Glad you feel better about the dip, I had it too and kinda freaked me out because I thought it was too early for implantation. So hoping its a good sign for you. 

Babydust - I have all my crossables crossed for you!!!

Filipenko - hope you are still getting in a lot of :sex:

As for me, just waiting patiently for my U/S tomorrow. The specialist I go to is actually in a hospital so everything is so seperate that its kinda annoying. My U/S is at 1:00pm and my doctors appt is at 3:00pm. I am trying to get them closer together because I will be leaving working for the appointment but they said sometimes radiology takes a couple hours to "write up the report" from the ultrasound. Ughhhhhhh!!!


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> That video was insane! Its so damn amazing that that's what happens after each ejacuation and then implantation time is just a miracle. It almost seems impossible to get pregnant. Its a blessing! I am feeling 'down' today. I woke up this morning feeling extremely tired again. I felt like i was beaten. I'm still tired. Everytime i go to the bathroom i check the toilet paper to see if there's any blood from implantation but nope not yet :( i was in such high spirits that this is the month but now I'm completely doubting myself. I am 6po so i got a long ways to go before testing.

Rachael - I've never gotten implantation bleeding, so don't let that get you down! :hugs: Any other symptoms today?? 7DPO - getting close to testing time!! I started testing at 9DPO (BFN) didn't test the next day and got my positive 11DPO, and I think beach didn't get her positive until 13DPO - so don't get down on yourself then either! can't wait for everyone's testing days!!


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies - I am throughly enoughing chatting with you too. Glad we ended up with such a great group!!! :friends:
> 
> Korink - Is that the only SA he's ever had? Maybe you could get it checked again, just to see. But I wouldn't worry about it too much, it just means his little swimmers are just oddly shaped! :) They still have been able to reach the destination before, they can do it again!!!
> 
> Glad you feel better about the dip, I had it too and kinda freaked me out because I thought it was too early for implantation. So hoping its a good sign for you.
> 
> Babydust - I have all my crossables crossed for you!!!
> 
> Filipenko - hope you are still getting in a lot of :sex:
> 
> As for me, just waiting patiently for my U/S tomorrow. The specialist I go to is actually in a hospital so everything is so seperate that its kinda annoying. My U/S is at 1:00pm and my doctors appt is at 3:00pm. I am trying to get them closer together because I will be leaving working for the appointment but they said sometimes radiology takes a couple hours to "write up the report" from the ultrasound. Ughhhhhhh!!!

So excited for your scan tomorrow!! That is a long time between doctor's appointments - is DH going with you?? otherwise if you can go on bnb on your phone, we can all entertain you imbetween :)

Korink - don't worry about the temp dip, I had one at 3DPO and an even bigger one at 5DPO. I worried about the 5DPO one but it turned out fine :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! :wave: funny picture Korink and loved that vid!! Korink my DH's morhology is 3% but because he has a very high sperm count they say it's completely normal!!


----------



## filipenko32

Beach good luck tomorrow! I know what you mean about coordinating doc's appointment! Will be thinking of you x x x :hugs:


----------



## korink26

BABYDUST FX'D FOR YOU!!! Sounds like really promising symptoms!! I have a bit more CM than I'm used to, but it could be for any number of reasons. Temp still not the highest today.
Beach-they only did the one because they said his results were normal, but of course me I have to second guess everything and started doing research and found that 4% is the lowest it can be on the scale of normal. Filipenko like you though, they said his sperm count was great along with his other numbers so they weren't concerned.
And thank you for the reassurance confused, the cycle I was PG I had a big temp dip at 5 DPO, must be the lucky day :)
And Beach as for tomorrow, thank god your ultrasound is the first appt and not the 2nd, because that would be way too hard to wait that 2 hrs inbetween!
Any symptoms for you Filipenko??


----------



## babydust818

7dpo! Waiting 6 more days to test. Gahh. I have an up and down rollercoaster ride going on inside my brain as to yes I'm preg and no you're not. I just want to be so bad. Time will tell i guess.

Korink + filipekno - any new 'synptoms' today?

How is everyone else doing? And where we at in our cycles?!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! Well listen to this for a yarn - I am quite over the moon! I had an appointment with a consultant today who specialises in recurrent miscarriages and immune systems attacking pregnancies and this is how it went. 

So our appointment was at 5. We set off a 3.30 for an hour drive and got stuck in horrendous traffic. We were late for the appointment by 20 minutes! Dr S is based at Harley Street but we saw him at the Epsom clinic in Surrey. He was very welcoming and forgave us instantly. Best summarise the rest in conversation and cut to the chase. 

Background info: High NK cells cause the immune system to attack any pregnancy and treat it as foreign. 

Me (proudly): I have been following your plan, Dr S, and I have been taking 25mg steroids from ovulation along with aspirin. 
Dr S (not pleased): Dr Google and taking strong medicines willy nilly is not something I condone.There's nothing I can do now as you've been ttc and have not had the NK cells immune test so I wouldn't know what dose. Also you can't have the test whilst on medication. I am not the kind of doctor who will treat empirically based on the off chance. If you don't have high NK cells then then there's nothing wrong there and no treatment will be given. 
Me (shocked but not one to give up): Oh well I did have the NK cells test done after the 2nd miscarriage...
Dr S: Who did that for you? 
Me: I did it myself, well a random clinic in Kingston arranged it for me. I wanted to get all the tests done possible and worked night and day to find this clinic but didn't really know what to do with this result...some girls following your plan on the forums said they looked high. (Yes I said this) Erm The Doctors Laboratory did them. 
Dr S (not pleased clinic is allowing tests without doc supervision gave me a lecture about this too) We also use The Doctor's Laboratory to carry out our results, let's see...
Me: (shaking with anticipation) Speechless
Dr S: These are VERY high, the highest they can be. You will be on top whack protocol with 40mg steroids when pregnant and intralipid drips. So you took 25mg steroids from ovulation then and aspirin?
Me Yes
Dr S: Good job.

And then he proceeded to write us a very long presciption and spent an hour answering our questions. A very nice man! 

So happy to have a diagnosis but horrible that my body attacks my own baby!! I feel secretly happy that I was a rebel and with the help of other steroid junkies on this forum and one very nice steroid lady in particular I treated myself and it was a good thing to do!! What y'all think?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh babydust I FEEL your anguish! I am sure you will be! :yipee: No symptoms for me - felt mildly strangely crampy earlier today but I am only 3dpo so nothing could be happening! Dreams have started. I dreamt my mum made me a massive pie with a delicious but green mixture in it!! Does this mean I will give birth to an alien!!


----------



## korink26

Good for you Filipenko!!! Sometimes we have to be the ones to take care of business because it's never as important to anybody but ourselves!! Sooo proud and sooo happy you now have a plan of attack! I can't fathom that your body attacks your own baby....thank God there's something we can do about it though....:wohoo:
No symptoms here either except a bit more cm than I'm used to. Then again I had more CM around OV too which is very rare for me.
I keep wishing I'd have all these obvious symptoms like I see others have....but nope. Still early though..I just can't help to think I'd feel SOMETHING if my 1 in a 100 made it to the golden egg!
Beach I'm silly and was thinking today is your u/s so I raced on the computer when I got home and realized DUH, it's tomorrow. I hope we have our first baby picture of the group!!! :baby:


----------



## BeachChica

Filipenko - that's crazy about those killer cells... and for you to be so high too!! Its a good thing you went and spoke to a professional about your test results!!! I hope now that you have everything under control your next pregnancy will be perfect!!!

Korink - if you doctor didn't make a big deal about the SA then you shouldn't even think twice about it. I'm sure all those number work together to make one collective result and it sounds like everything is good. Besides, even if they have a little trouble swimming, with the "uterus slide" they should get right where they need to go!!! LOL

Confused - yes DH will be going with me. I still may do a little internet surfing while I'm waiting but I plan to make it very clear to those radiology people that I need to get into my next appointment sooner so I can go back to work so the faster they can write up that report the better!!! :grr:

Well I really am starting to stress a little about my scan tomorrow. I really don't feel like I have any symptoms. My boobs where sore but they aren't really anymore. I feel tired but I am not sure its as extreme as it was a couple weeks ago. I don't know maybe I am just reading into it too much. I keep trying to just tell myself that I had a high beta just last week. Ughhhh!!! I think I'll go pack for my cruise and try not to think about it. :shrug:


----------



## babydust818

Filipekno - i agree with the above. Its crazy your body attacks the baby but like korink said 'atleast you can do something about it'. Good luck with everything hun. I am glad you got answers. Xoxo

Korink - i wished i had the obvious symptoms like everyone else. I sit here and 'feel' stuff but then i won't so then i start thinking 'am i just over analyzing everything? Do i really even have any symptoms?'. I swear i hate the 2WW esp the last week. Hang in there sweety.

Beach - i am thinking of you darling. I can't wait for your appt tmrw. There will be answers to all of your questions. I will say a prayer. I hope everything is okay! I'm sure it is! Let us know asap.

Ugh i have a killer headache that won't go away. Its been 3 stinkin days now. I hope the next few days go by fast. I wanna know if there's a bean or not!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Korink - I didn't have any symptoms at 4 DPO at all, I only started getting them really close to when i got my BFP and DH was convinced I wasn't pregnant so that had me all in tears the night before my BFP and slightly convinced him I was lol. 

Rachael - sorry about your headache!! that's a good sign though! 

Fili - those crazy NK cells!! good job doing great research and starting yourself on a plan!! :) that's the kinda thing I do every day at "work/school". Kinda...haha

Beach - Glad DH will be with you! So, I've found the more worked up I am about something, the less symptoms I feel. When I was freaking out about my corpus luteum cyst, I had practically no symptoms and I think it's because of the adrenalin keeping you going. I bet as soon as your done with that U/S today your boobs will start killing you :) 

I'm super nauseous this morning and dreading getting in my car for fear I will actually puke this morning...although it still hasn't happened yet (maybe it never will!). Gonna go sip on some ginger ale and head out..hope everyone has a great day!! 

By the way - I know Rachael knows my name but my name is Lindsay if you'd rather call me that instead of confused haha.


----------



## korink26

*Beach* PPLLEEAASSSEE don't stress about today's appt, just look forward to it with excitmement, everything will be just fine. And just like Lindsay (so much better than confused :) --and mine is Kelsey by the way) said the symptoms are probably affected a bit by your nerves and adrenalin and when you get the all good you'll really enjoy and feel what your body is going through. 
*Rachael* One of my symptoms last time was headaches!!! And you seem like you've been getting them a lot....FX'd!
*Lindsay* I hope you didn't get sick in the car or have to pace around the bathroom door at work, but so glad you're feeling nauseous! Only 4 more days to wait for you, and 2 of them are weekend days so it sould fly for you! 
As for me, I'm so anxious to take my temp that I've been waking up about an hour before I should be and then toss and turn thinking about my temp. I hope that's the cause for my temps being lower....ugg.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, 

Well i have just recovered from the shock of my body killing my babies! I am over it now, onwards and upwards! 

Beach thinking about you, let us know how you get on, I think you're going to be one happy lady! :happydance: 

Korink - my symptom spotting has begun! TMI alert! I have ooooooooodles and tons of creamy cm and I mean loads and I did at this time last time i was pregnant! Are you still the same today? Also I'm not sure it matters if your temps not sky high yet, but i could be wrong! Mine are much higher than before ov and it was high this morning but that was 4 hours later than normal (I completely overslept after all the excitement of yesterday!)

Hi Lindsay - yeah that sounds better than Confused! I really hope you get as sick as can be!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Babydust, are you still getting sore boobs? Hope so! But you know some of these symptoms come and go. Anything goes really, my sister never had sore boobs at all for any of her pregnancies! :holly: :haha: (thanks korink)


----------



## korink26

Oh what a positive thing Filipenko if that's the same symptom you had last time!! No, today I'm back to normal CM, so I'm sure it was just flushing out after OV. I'm back to zip for symptoms. Although my boobies are sensitive if I poke or grab them, but if I wouldn't be poking/grabbing like a weirdo I wouldn't notice any sensitivity with them.
BEACH!!!! YOU SOULD BE IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR DOCTOR APPT RIGHT NOW, AND MY MIND IS TOTALLY CAUGHT UP WITH YOU RIGHT NOW. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Beach - I hope you're out celebrating your great sonogram with DH! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> *Beach* PPLLEEAASSSEE don't stress about today's appt, just look forward to it with excitmement, everything will be just fine. And just like Lindsay (so much better than confused :) --and mine is Kelsey by the way) said the symptoms are probably affected a bit by your nerves and adrenalin and when you get the all good you'll really enjoy and feel what your body is going through.
> *Rachael* One of my symptoms last time was headaches!!! And you seem like you've been getting them a lot....FX'd!
> *Lindsay* I hope you didn't get sick in the car or have to pace around the bathroom door at work, but so glad you're feeling nauseous! Only 4 more days to wait for you, and 2 of them are weekend days so it sould fly for you!
> As for me, I'm so anxious to take my temp that I've been waking up about an hour before I should be and then toss and turn thinking about my temp. I hope that's the cause for my temps being lower....ugg.

I was OK today! Just felt nauseous all day but not so bad I had to pace by the bathroom haha. 

Your temps are looking beautiful Kelsey!! I've got a good feeling!!


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> Beach - I hope you're out celebrating your great sonogram with DH! Can't wait to hear about it!

I've been stalking like a crazy person till I hear the good news! My thoughts are also thinking you're out celebrating :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Beach - I hope you're out celebrating your great sonogram with DH! Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> I've been stalking like a crazy person till I hear the good news! My thoughts are also thinking you're out celebrating :happydance:Click to expand...

me too!! haha


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Ladies! :wave:
BTW my name is Jessie! I like this name thing much better!
Sorry for the delay. I was so anxious to share my news with you all but it was nuts at work today. Well My doctors appointment did not start well but it did end well... I will try to keep this short. Got to my appt in the radiology dept (as I said everything is so separate at the hospital) well after waiting about 25 min I went and said something to the lady at the desk to be sure they had my appt for the right time. Well she went back to get the radiology tech and when she got me she was already not in a good mood. She had absolutely no bedside manner!!! Never said anything about what she was going to be doing (if this was my first time getting a vaginal ultrasound I would have been kinda freaked). She said absolutely nothing during my ENTIRE procedure but kept making all these contorted faces when she was taking my pics. I could not see the screen and when I asked her questions she said she couldn't tell me anything because she was not a doctor. So I'm now really nervous and thinking the worst based on her facial expressions. I asked if she saw a heartbeat because she never turned the volume on and she said it was faint0 She never gave me any pictures to take which also made me think things are bad and sent me on my way. Now I'm stressed and my blood pressure is probably through the roof!! I marched upstairs to see my doctor and told the nurse about the experience and they decided to see me right away (instead of waiting until 3pm). They got me in for another ultrasound up in their OB office and this time my doctor came into the room too. Much better experience!!!! Got to see the heartbeat, they answered some questions, pointed out some things, said everything looked good, and printed out 2 pics for us to take. The lady at the downstairs place also told the doctor that she saw some bleeding but when they checked me upstairs it was a small spot about 1cm that they said was probably just the implantation spot and sometimes it bleeds a little as the uterus stretches (I guess this is why people get some spotting). Anyway, I felt much better. The baby is measuring a little smaller than my dates 5w6d when I should be about 6w5d based on LMP. My doctor said that this is still OK and could be just off slightly due to late OV. They said the HB also looks good. They were going to repeat my U/S in 2 weeks but since I will be on my cruise then they are going to repeat 1 week from today just to make sure things are progressing well before I get on a boat. 
The doctor also did say that my progesterone is low for a pregnant woman so my nurse stocked me up with a bunch of samples of progesterone since my insurance is being difficult about this. 

Here's a pic below... soooooooo tiny!!!
 



Attached Files:







US Pic.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## filipenko32

G_d Beach your post just made me soooooooooooo angry that you were treated that way, especially given all you've been through :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
But I am SO happy for you that it all ended well and you got to see the heartbeat, you must be over the moon!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## korink26

OOMMGG!!! SOOOO GREAT!!! What was the heartbeat!? Did they let you see the flicker on the screen?! SOOOO EXCITING!!! Glad they're doing it again in a week, I don't know why they'd make us wait 2 weeks, you can tell in 1 week that the baby grew and the heart got stronger. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So is next thursday the follow up scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie, you should really have lots of rest now and chill after that stressful experience. Love your picture!! :happydance:


----------



## korink26

Oh yeah, and in all my excitement I forgot about the bitch part. Tell her to mess with a pregnant girl again and you'll :grr: her!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I'll second that!! Makes me sooooo angry to have nearly spoilt a nice experience for jessie with a happy ending.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm Mel btw! I have a name too lol


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies!!! I now have some hope!! Yeah that radiology tech had me so pissed, I thought I was going to be scheduling another D&C. As if I wasn't stressed ENOUGH!!! Ugh!!!

Anyway, I asked them to schedule my nerxt appointment upstairs in the OB office so they did (I'm not really an OB patient there since I see the specialist) but they did it :happydance:

Kelsey - I did get to see the flicker on the screen. I think she said it was 118 beats per minute which she said was in the normal range (I am going to check). The U/S tech upstairs said there should be a big difference in a week so I'm excited. My next appt is Thursday at 9:00am. The people at work are really going to wonder why I have all these doctors appts... I'll probably have to go for another after my cruise. :shock:

So how are you ladies doing? How are the sypmtoms coming along? 

Lindsay - can't wait for your scan on Monday!!


----------



## korink26

118 is a PERFECT little hb, especially if you're measuring closer to 5w6d!! Once you see that strong hb you're soo good to go. Have you gotten to the hb stage yet??


----------



## filipenko32

I was waiting for your result jessie but now it's past midnight here so i'm signing off :sleep: :sleep: Will sleep well now everything's gone well for you! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - This was my first time hearing a HB. Every other time I've gone for a scan its been bad. My first pregnancy did make it to 8w2d but I was supposed to be over 11w6d and that was the longest one so I think I will feel better when I get to that point. My doctor told me to take it easy and no :sex: 

Thanks Mel - Have a good nights rest. :sleep: You probably need it after the couple days of craziness you had!!!


----------



## confusedprego

yayyy jessie!!! so exciting!! I love the picture and love love love that you heard the HB!! can't wait to see the next picture!! :) :)


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - what a terrible first trip to the doctors. I would have told that bitch where to stick it!! I HATE people who hate their job and take it out on the customer/patient. Its RUDE!! My hospital visit for my MC was the worst experience of my life!!! I'm so glad everything turned around. I'm SO happy everything is good!!! I'm so so very happy. You deserve it!!!! Xoxo

Mel - where you at in your cycle again? Sorry!

Kelsey - having any symptoms yet? I hope we both get a bFP. I think cbfm is the best invention everrr.

Lindsay - hope you're feeling and doing good!!!

So i can't calm my nerves. I just wanna test test test. I took a cbfm stick and peed on it. Trying to convince myself that if its dark then that's good news. Pfft i peed on it an hour ago and the lines are basically invisible!! So now i feel like I'm not preg. But my headache is coming back and my cramps are by my hips. UGH. Think i may go out and buy a frer. I'm driving myself insane.


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - what a terrible first trip to the doctors. I would have told that bitch where to stick it!! I HATE people who hate their job and take it out on the customer/patient. Its RUDE!! My hospital visit for my MC was the worst experience of my life!!! I'm so glad everything turned around. I'm SO happy everything is good!!! I'm so so very happy. You deserve it!!!! Xoxo

Mel - where you at in your cycle again? Sorry!

Kelsey - having any symptoms yet? I hope we both get a bFP. I think cbfm is the best invention everrr.

Lindsay - hope you're feeling and doing good!!!

So i can't calm my nerves. I just wanna test test test. I took a cbfm stick and peed on it. Trying to convince myself that if its dark then that's good news. Pfft i peed on it an hour ago and the lines are basically invisible!! So now i feel like I'm not preg. But my headache is coming back and my cramps are by my hips. UGH. Think i may go out and buy a frer. I'm driving myself insane.


----------



## confusedprego

I love that we're using our names on here! Happy Friday everyone! :) 

I feel pretty crappy again today :) yay! Haha but I'm starting to get really nervous about Monday. I just keep hoping and hoping everything will be ok. Have to remind myself to think happy thoughts! my brother and his wife are visiting this weekend and we have an ugly sweater party tm (have to think up a flood reason why I'm not drinking...I always have a glass of wine in my hand) but atleast I'll be distracted. 

How's everyone feeling today? Rachael - if you want to test you should but don't get upset yet if its not positive as its still really early :) FXd for you hun


----------



## Maddysmum

Hello lovely ladies,
Rachael, Kelsey, Mel, Jessie and Lindsay, Its nice to know your names my name is Eliza. I feel like i have missed so much on here. Jessie i LOVE your ultrasound pic yay first pic of your little bubba. Im sorry u had a bad experience but glad it was good in the end and u got to hear the heartbeat, its the best sound in the world.

Rachael, Mel and Kelsie i cant believe your nearly at testing stage woohoo bet you cant wait hey. Racheal headaches are a good sign i think. Do u girls have any other symptoms and how many days till your testing.

Lindsay i cant wait to hear how your appointement goes, think happy thoughts your pregnant all is good. Maybe your could put some water in a wine glass might look like your drinking white wine lol. As far as being sick i know it sucks but just try and keep something in your stomach all the time. The only thing that made me feel better was sucking on lemons actually i was eating them lol.

Ok so as for me im only i think cd9. Im so behind you girls. I ordered some preg tests off ebay i got 25 for $5. They arrived today my Dh says he bets i use them all this month and even if the first one is positive i will still use the rest to make sure. But i dont care they were cheep i just hope they work. last month i ov cd21 so i hope its not as long this time. Think were gonna do the deed twice a day around ov. 

Come on some more BFP for chrissy


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I drove myself nuts the night before mine. Its hard not to after losses but it turned out OK so I'm sure it will be the same for you. 

Also regarding the drinking... last year I was prego at my work Christmas party. I did not want anyone to realize that I wasn't drinking so I just had DH go up to the bar (away from my friends) and order virgin drinks that look just like what I like to drink. Do you ever drink mixed drinks or just wine? I'm not sure if they make a non-alcoholic wine but maybe you could pick up something that looks like what you like to drink and pour it in a regular wine bottle. :wine:

Rachael - don't worry about getting a BFN if you decide to test. I got 2 BFN before I got my postive on DPO 13. FX!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls now that i know your names, how old r your all. Im 32


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Eliza :wave:

I'm 37 :sad1:


----------



## Maddysmum

BeachChica said:


> Morning Eliza :wave:
> 
> I'm 37 :sad1:

Hey Jessie, :thumbup:


----------



## Maddysmum

I thought i would share a pic of my little Maddy Moo this is when she was 22 weeks from a 3d scan we had done


----------



## babydust818

Eliza - i love your 3d picture. She is precious. Xoxo

Thanks for the support girls. Can you believe that i used walmart's version of frer and i peed on it this morning and it was a dud? It didn't do anything. Grrr i am so mad!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Ladies for your support!! I was thinking of putting pomagranate (sp?) in a wine glass and saying it's red wine lol. We'll be at a friend's house this weekend, so mixed drinks might be tough but we could try to think of something lol. 

I've been munching on cheerios to keep the nausea at bay - works pretty well. That and gatorade is my best best friend these days :)

Love the U/S pic Eliza! Beautiful! 

So excited for everyone testing!! it's coming up so soon!! 

I'm 27.


----------



## babydust818

I'll say a prayer for you lindsay! I hope everything is okay. I bet is it!!!! Xoxoxo

I still can't get over the dud test! UGH LoL.

I am 23 btw. Been with OH since i was 15! He is the only person I've ever slept with. Tmi? I am proud!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Rach! 

That's so great DH is the only one you've ever been with! So romantic :) 

Sorry about your dud test! That's why I always end up spending way too much money and buy the three pack if five pack even lol. I still have some cb digital pregnancy tests that aren't fun to take after you've already gotten a positive...I like to see the line get darker lol

DH locked the rest of them in a safe so I have to work at it to take them...lol


----------



## babydust818

LOL well i really don't blame you. I'd probably be the same exact way. Its so difficult to accept you're pregnant and that there's nothing wrong. Stay positive! Everything is fine! :)


----------



## korink26

Oh Rachael I don't think I told you this is Mel's first month using a CBFM also!!! How exciting huH?
No symptoms here...zip, zilch, nada. I'm more waiting for an implantation dip that didn't happen. Damnit. Your symptoms sound so promising! What DPO were you when you got your BFP last time?
And us girls and our tests. LOL!


----------



## korink26

Oh and Lindsay----a friend of ours had a small gathering last new years---and she was drinking what we "thought" was wine, but it was alcohol free! It was in the same bottle and didn't look any diff. so when she announced she was PG, we were like wwhhattt but you're drinking!? So see if you can get some of that, and then just keep filling yourself up!
And don't worry, you've had great numbers and your feeling so PG, so Monday will be an awesome day!!
Eliza, I've been missing you! No symptoms for me....I'm 5DPO and will test next Friday/Saturday if AF symptoms don't show first. The 3-D picture is amazing, what a beautiful lil girl. You must be so glad now that you have that. I'm thinking of you these next couple days, I know how hard they will be for you. :hugs:
Oh, and I'm 28 (just turned in October) and DH will be 30 in Feb.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - your chart still looks good! I'm not sure implantation dips are real lol I think it's just random weird temperature changes as my chart overlaid on top of old ones show the EXACT same pattern, the only difference was that my temperature stayed up when I was pregnant. So, don't worry about the dip (or lack of!). 

:) 

and thanks - I started getting worried I didn't feel sick earlier but it's back! wee! trying to keep positive thoughts in my head :)


----------



## korink26

Thanks Lindsay, I keep going on fertility friend and looking through PG charts that are similar to mine and it gives me some relief. My temps started being higher around 7 or 8 DPO last time I was PG, so I should be waiting to get all grumpy until then.

Sorry if I've missed any posts, or some of mine don't make sense--I try and get on here quick on my break but today was so busy throughout my break I feel like I'll have to wait until later to fully read everything.
You all seem in good spirits and why shouldn't we be, it's Friday!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girlies, I need to catch up! Give me half hour! Don't chat anymore!! :haha:


----------



## babydust818

Read my new thread 'positive pregnancy test or evap line'. I took a test this am and got a positive. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## BeachChica

Humffff! So I'm the old one here!!! Boooooo :sad1:

Eliza - that is so great you have that pic of Maddy! 

Lindsay - I am really enjoying Gatorade now too. I have cut back on pretty much all soda! What time is your appt Monday?

Kelsey - your char does look good! Some people don't get implantation dips in their chart.

Mel - your chart looks great too. You ladies both have some big OV dips!!

Rachael - Looked at your other thread. It looks pretty promising to me! 

As for me, my boobs feel slightly sore again today and I have some twitching/cramping. I don't know if it has something to do with the progesterone or it's all in my head. Have any of you ladies taken these progesterone inserts? Just wondering if the stuff is supposed to come back out. I inserted it last night before I went to bed and feel like I got to see it all day long again today. Sorry TMI!!! Also did you have any side effects? I felt a little weird this morning.


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Humffff! So I'm the old one here!!! Boooooo :sad1:
> 
> Eliza - that is so great you have that pic of Maddy!
> 
> Lindsay - I am really enjoying Gatorade now too. I have cut back on pretty much all soda! What time is your appt Monday?
> 
> Kelsey - your char does look good! Some people don't get implantation dips in their chart.
> 
> Mel - your chart looks great too. You ladies both have some big OV dips!!
> 
> Rachael - Looked at your other thread. It looks pretty promising to me!
> 
> As for me, my boobs feel slightly sore again today and I have some twitching/cramping. I don't know if it has something to do with the progesterone or it's all in my head. Have any of you ladies taken these progesterone inserts? Just wondering if the stuff is supposed to come back out. I inserted it last night before I went to bed and feel like I got to see it all day long again today. Sorry TMI!!! Also did you have any side effects? I felt a little weird this morning.

My appointment is at 1PM on Monday. I've been kind of freaking out all day about my symptoms and I keep reminding myself that I'm just thinking about it too much but I keep squeezing my boobs thinking "do they still hurt?" and yea they do haha but my nausea has been coming and going to day but when it's with me it's really intense and when it's not it's really not (which I haven't had in a few days). So, I don't know, I'm def thinking about it too much - it's out of my hands anyway. 

Just got my hair cut for all the christmas parties coming up - I love it! I've been neglecting my hair so badly that I've been wearing it up for atleast a month straight :dohh: ohwell!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I'm so scared as to what to think but there's nothing i can do right now. I will just have to wait. Lindsay I'm already doing what you're doing. I sit here and squeeze my boobs and think am i imagining my symptoms? Are they real? Why aren't they staying? I'm a nervous wreck. 

Jessie - i never used progesterone. I can't help you there sorry.


----------



## BeachChica

I'm squeezing all the time too LOL!!! Gosh we're a weird bunch!!!


----------



## korink26

haha after reading I squeezed mine! They're def. sensitive if I poke/squeeze them, but I wonder if they always are but I don't poke squeeze them until the 2WW?!
Linds and Jess you both have nothing to worry about---so just enjoy it! Can't wait until Monday at 1 to see our second picture! And isn't a new hair cut just an awesome thing?! Feel like a new person and then I wonder why I wait so long to do it.
I also never used Progesterone, so I'm not more help.
Test with FMU tomorrow Rach and let us know right away the results!! FX'd!


----------



## confusedprego

I forgot to respond to the progesterone - I've never used it but Twinkie on the Pupolicious thread uses it, she'd be happy to chat with you about it :)


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie - i'm using progesterone right now and it's just like that for me. I haven't had boob pain though but i'm not pregnant...yet! Don't think that the progest causes boob pain.


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey when will you start testing?! I think I will have a go at 8dpo! :wacko:


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I only have a short time to update. Haven't gotten to read anything you've posted. Took a walmart frer this morning and it was negative. Probably was evap line on the tests yesterday. I'm not gonna pick up another test until aF is due which will be Weds. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## korink26

I won't test until next Friday, but my temps are normally higher than what they are so I think I'm just having a dud cycle. Thinking about our options and the doc wants me to wait 1 or 2 more cycles before trying clomid, but if this cycle goes how I feel it is, I want to try it this coming cycle. In the back of my mind I know the clomid won't be able to fix DH's morph. Ugg...
Sorry Babydust on the BFN, but you're still early! When DPO were you when you got your last BFP?


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey don't worry about your dh morph I don't think it's a problem x x x


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey I'm not really sure how many dpo i was when i got my BFP. I wasn't all ttc like i am now. I remember testing either 2 days before AF or on the day of AF and it was negative. I waited 3 days and tested and it was a quick bFP!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls i have a delema, last month i ov at cd21 and according to my cm i have just ov over the weekend. yesterday (sunday) i had ewcm on cd 11. so we made love twice yesterday. I thought we better do it twice just for luck as it had been a couple of days since we did. It just took me by suprise because i didnt think i would ov for a while. I have never noticed ewcm at any othertime other than when i ov. Im wondering if its too late by the time you see ewcm or is that the right time, is that before you ov or after. My cycle is so messed up since i had maddy, the only thing i can think of is my little angel made it happen yesterday cause it was her due date. I know that might sound silly but it makes me feel better lol. 

And as for the boob squeezing thing im always doing that in the tww, lol we r crazy. Lindsay good luck today ill be thinking of you.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls also with the boob thing. the first time i was preg my boobs were so sore before af was due but when i fell with maddy they didnt hurt until maybe 6 or 7 weeks so dont be dishartened if you dont have that symptom fx for you all


----------



## korink26

Eliza--I'm not too sure as I don't usually get EWCM, but this past month I actually did and it was a couple days (maybe 2) before OV. I think it's usually your body telling you it's coming. So keep :sex:!!!
How did Maddy's day go for you....thinking of you.
Lindsay, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to see another little :baby:!
Jessie---is it this Thursday you have your followup ultrasound and then VACATION TIME?!
Hope everybody had a good weekend.


----------



## babydust818

Eliza - i looked at your avatar and its got me in tears. I feel so bad for you. It hurts me to even look at that! I am literally sitting here crying!!

Ugh so i got home from work today and when i went to the bathroom i wiped and saw some brown :( i kept wiping and some red came out with CM. Kept wiping and then the toilet paper was just pink. I really hope it's not AF. I'm so upset right now. I can't quit crying!


----------



## confusedprego

I used to get EWCM a few days before I O'd actually, and this last cycle that we got pregnant on I only had watery CM. Hope you had a lovely day in honor of Maddy! xoxo

Thanks guys for the well wishes! I've been sick all weekend, so I'm taking it as a good sign. Sorbet has been my new favorite thing! 

Rachael - hang in there! keep us updated! 

anyone else testing soon?? Kelsey your chart is looking mighty nice!!


----------



## korink26

:hugs: Maybe it's implantation? Do you normally get this before AF or is this the first time? 
You and I are just a ball of emotions this weekend, I was the emotional one yesterday! :cry:

Thanks Lindsay, this has been the weirdest charting month for me. Usually I have more up and down and it's just been chilling around the same temp this whole time. By Wednesday/Thursday I'll be able to tell by my temps if it pays to test on Friday.
And yes, if you've been sick all weekend I'd def. say that's a good thing! Can't wait to see your update tomorrow---I'll be the crazy stalking lady :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:
Eliza - I usually get EWCM a day or 2 before I OV. It is supposed to be your most fertile time because this type of CM helps the sperm get to where they need to go. 

Kelsey - yes, scan on Thursday and my cruise leaves on Saturday. I can't wait.

Rachael - hope its not AF for you. 

Mel - when are you testing?

Lindsay - can't wait to hear about your scan tommorrow!


----------



## babydust818

Hmm well, the bleeding stopped for now. Was just brown with chunky CM and just a little tiny bit of red blood. Almost like a snotty bloody booger (tmi). My left boob is sore to the touch. Fx'd its implantation!!!!


----------



## korink26

Omg Rachael I was just thinking that it seems my left BB is sore but not so much my right!!! Weird!!
Jessie such an exciting week you have!!!:xmas12:
Thinking of you today Lindsay!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey how many dpo are you now?!?


----------



## korink26

Only 8 DPO :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

I hate this wait Kelsey do you? It's driving me insane!! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Rach that sounds like implantation!!! I hope so!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie and lindsay good luck with your scans x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Rachael - I have never experienced implantation bleeding but from what you describe it sounds like that could definitely be it! FX!! 

Ladies- good luck in you 2ww. I have all of my crossables crossed for you. 

Just sitting here at lunch patiently waiting for Lindsays scan pic!! :)


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> I hate this wait Kelsey do you? It's driving me insane!! X x x

YEEESSSS---IT'S THE WORST!!!!! Anything exciting going on with your cycle that you'd like to share?
Also not so patiently waiting for Lindsay's scan---I'm going to have to look back where she is time wise---I forget if she's ahead or behind me!


----------



## filipenko32

Well I got slightly tender boobs, mild mild cramps and extreme thirst, not sure they're signs though!! How about you? X x x


----------



## babydust818

Mel i got the same symptoms


Lindsay hurrrrry!!


----------



## korink26

Mel and Rachael those are both REALLY GOOD SYMPTOMS! Rachael if you're testing tomorrow I can't wait to hear/see the result---you've got some really good symptoms. And Mel did you say on Wednesday you're testing, soo anxious!
I really don't have symptoms, but if AF doesn't show by Friday I'll test.


----------



## babydust818

I did test today and it was a bfn. AF isn't due till weds. So I'm thinking waiting until then now


----------



## korink26

Rachael I read somewhere that after implantation it takes I think like 48 hrs to show on a test?? Google something like and don't get discouraged because it could be too soon after implantation to show in your system.


----------



## babydust818

I read that too. I'm trying to stay positive but it seems when i do, that's when i get letdown. I'm just a negative nancy today. I still am having brown! This happens before AF but not for a whole 24 hrs. My gina hurts so bad from wiping!


----------



## korink26

Lol oh no! Give that "gina" a rest!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! sorry it took me a little while to post but the scan went great! we're measuring 1 day ahead 6wks5days instead of 6wks4days :) Heartbeat measured at 120bpm!! :happydance: so excited! 


It won't let me attach the photo right now but I'll put it for you guys after I take a nap :)


----------



## babydust818

Yay!!!! Awesome news lindsay!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - that is great news!!! What a relief right!!?? :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I am hoping they can get a more accurate look at my scan on Thursday. I am measuring a week behind. I know early its still hard to tell but we'll see. 


Mel and Rachael - I had those symptoms too before I got my BFP!! FX!!!! :thumbup: Oh and I read that too about the HCG not showing up on a test until after implantation.

Rachael - I had 2 BFN when I tested before AF and didn't get my BFP until a day or so after AF was due. Don't get discouraged! 

Kelsey - you post almost had me pee my pants!!! Is Friday when AF is due for you?


----------



## korink26

:crib::wohoo::wohoo::holly::xmas8::hugs:!!!!!!!!!!! SO EXCITED LINDSAY----WE ALL KNEW HOW GREAT IT WAS GOING TO GO, but it's still wonderful to see it confirmed!! ---and a great HEARTBEAT TOO!
I had issues posting pics on here too---it said I was missing a security link or something?! Hope you can figure it out soon--I can't wait to see our newest addition :)

And Jessie don't worry about baby measuring behind---that seems to be very common and seems to catch up. Since you saw the hb that's what really matters!! And yes, AF due around Friday/Saturday...all depends how long my LP wants to hold out. If my temp goes further down tomorrow then I'd say the old bag is coming ahead of schedule. WAhh....


----------



## filipenko32

Great news!!!!! so pleased for you Lindsay! x x x


Gina..... So funny


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks guys!! It still won't let me upload any pictures :shrug: My SIL even gave me a 3D one lol our blob is very cute 

How's everyone else doing today??

Jessie - It's still so early I'm sure everything will be fine on Thursday - can't wait!!


----------



## confusedprego

There we go :)
 



Attached Files:







6wks5days.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Great pic Lindsay!!!! :crib:


----------



## korink26

Oh my gosh, awesome! Did you say that's 3-d?? Because I was 6W4D when I went for my ultrasound and it didn't look anything like that---yours is awesome!!
Hope everybody's feeling good.
Eliza and Mel how are your cycles coming? I noticed a bit of tan cm today, so I'd say I'm getting AF early. I'm so nervous to try Clomid, because I am ovulating, I just don't know how good I'm ovulating. Does that make sense?


----------



## confusedprego

No that one isn't 3d she just took a 3d one but its kind of a silly picture so I didn't post it. The yolk sac was blocking the actual baby so you mostly just see a ring and a blob in the background. 

My symptoms were bad this morning but seem to have subsided for the afternoon..makes me kind of worried but I'm gonna tell,myself I'm just on a "high" from yesterday and its suppressing them..ah the worries of pregnancy!


----------



## babydust818

_
Hey Ladies!
Well the  showed her ugly face. I'm cramping SO bad this time. I actually O'd 3 days early and got my AF 2 days early than usual. Oh well, sooner it will go away right? I'm so upset but doing better now.

How is everyone doing? I had made choc covered potato chips today. Can't wait to eat em! Good luck to all who are soon to be testing and Lindsay + Jessie - i wish you the bEST through your pregnancy. Try not to stress. I know easier said than done but have faith!!! Xoxo
 _


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry Rach the witch got you!! :( I hope she goes quickly for you!!


----------



## korink26

Wow that's such a good picture, can't believe how much of a baby your baby looks like!!! You couldn't even tell on mine where the baby was! So neat!
Jessie can't wait for your new scan, hopefully you'll find time before your big trip to post it :)
Rachael I know I already told you, but sorry bout AF. At least we'll be enjoying AF together ih a couple days.:growlmad:


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, well the circle is the yolk sac and the blob is the baby, so only kinda baby looking lol but it looks better than our last scan - baby was probably as long as what is showing on that picture but very thin and no heartbeat and the yolk sac was at least twice the size (indicating chromosomal issues) :( poor thing..
Why are you counting yourself out??? Your chart still looks promising!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Kelsey - Hope that's not AP for you and just some implantation bleeding. 

Rach - so sorry about AF, but the sooner it starts, the sooner you can get on to your next cycle! :thumbup: Oh and chocoloate covered chips sound goooood! You should post your recipe!!! :xmas14:

As for me, I felt like crap today at work. So tired I thought I was going to pass out. :sleep:Also had dry eyes and my clothes felt so tight I was uncomfortable. blah, blah blah. I am trying not to complain. :-({|= Just hate feeling icky!

Mel - do get an side effects at all from your Progesterone?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya jessie, I don't think I get side effects but I am on steroids too s I think the steroids can mask symptoms. I think the progesterone actually helps me with pmt! Are you getting another scan soon or is that you done now until twelve weeks? Hope you're still feeling sick and tired and ill x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay that's a fab picture, so happy for you!! My last pregnancy had an enlarged yolk sac too but it managed to get a strong heartbeat before stopping. Strange! Looks like everything's perfect this time though x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Rach, sorry about the witch flying in


----------



## babydust818

_
Jessie - i just get some choc chips and melt them. I use a basting brush and brush the choc on the chips then refridgerate them! Nom nom soo yummy.

Mel - thanks for the support. I was so bummed and hurt last night. I seriously felt so betrayed but i am better today. I just really wish i knew what it felt like to be pregnant for more than 5 weeks. I want to know what it's like to have a child to snuggle with and teach things to. I'm so impatient but yet i have so much patience. Drives me insane but there's nothing i can do about it.

Hope all you ladies have a great day tmrw! I got my xmas tree up today. It looks so purty.
_


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I have another scan this Thursday. My doctor kinda flinched at the thought of me getting on a cruise ship so he wanted to check me one more time before I go.

Rach- thanks for the recipe. I need to try those! Glad you're feeling better today.


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! Gies everyone doing? So excited for your scan tm jess! 

I'm freaking myself out ever since my scan. Before it I felt sick all day with random vomiting in the morning...and more severe nausea in the evenings. Yesterday and today I've just had random bursts of nausea that I end up throwing up a few times and then I'm fine. I also felt realky sick last night but nothing during the day. I'm probably just being crazy paranoid, right? Maybe I was just so nervous before that I felt sick all the time? Haha I don't know..I feel like a crazy boob squeezing lady these days! 

Hope everyone is having a less paranoid day than I am! :)


----------



## babydust818

_
Lindsay you need to relax girl! I know, i know. Easier said than done, but you need to be positive and send positive vibes to the little nut! If anything bad were to happen, remember that it is beyond your control. It's all in mother nature's hands. I pray to God you get your beautiful baby, but just remember to ENJOY being pregnant as well. Instead of stressing yourself out. Muah xoxoxo
_


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay, just trying to think what might help you - i know just how you feel and the only thing that helped me was....... nothing!! I was a mess! With hindsight though and in the future i'm going to TRY to relax. I thoughr fo next time maybe watch films to take my mind off stuff. Hope that helps you :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls! 

I feel much better about everything today - like Rachael said - there's nothing I can do to change it so I need to just try to relax. I was sick all night last night and this morning, so I think we're good! 

How is everyone else doing today?? Today's Jessie's next scan! Can't wait to see another pic!! yay!! 

Kelsey and Mel - you guys getting close to testing time?? 

How you doin Miss Eliza?

Almost Friday!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay and Jessie, you both had great heartbeats, and you have such a small chance of something going wrong after you see that! So just enjoy it :) Jessie, can't wait for your scan today, I will be crazy stalking woman until I see the post.
As for me, I'm trying to stay calm. I was expecting my temp today to go down and spotting be in full force. Well, my temp went back up today, and because my temps have been so low I wanted to try a diff. thermometer. So today when my temps went back to 97.58 I tried just our reg. therm and it came up 97.9?!?!!? I'm trying to not get my hopes up because there has been months that my temp has still been up at 11DPO, but not many....I feel like since I let myself get excited like this I'll be devasted later today or tomorrow. Ppplllleeaasseee FX'd my temp stays up! I'll test tomorrow if temps are still ok, then I'll be 12 DPO.
Eliza, Mel how are you doing in your cycles? Rachael hope you're doing ok.


----------



## filipenko32

ohhhhhhh kelsey that sounds promising. 

I got my bfp today! I did five 10miu ic's and the test line is half the shade of the control line. I am kinda excited but not getting my hopes up too much! I've booked in for the drip which is supposed to suppress your immune system. I'll probably have that this week. Kelsey my temps are 37, i'm 10dpo, I got a very very very very faint line yesterday but could no way class it as a positive. Good luck!! Hope you get your bfp too that will make my day!!! x x x


----------



## confusedprego

Omg! What an exciting day! Congrats Mel! Yayayayayay! 

Kelsey I have a feeling your bfp is coming now too! Your chart looks great! Very promising! 

Oh my goodness I'm so excited!


----------



## korink26

OMG MEL CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And now that you know what's wrong and how to fix it this PG will be yours to keep!!!! :happydance::baby::baby: :happydance:
Wow, what a great day and what a lucky group. 3 out of 6 in 2 months!
Oh and Mel I want a picture, I love looking at BFPs!!!


----------



## filipenko32

haha thanks kelsey, i will try and find my lead but think i left it at my mum and dad's 600 miles away. i'm rooting for you now, how many dpo are you now? And when will you test?


----------



## korink26

I'm 11 DPO, and thinking I'll try testing tomorrow IF my temps stay up and spotting doesn't start.


----------



## babydust818

_
Congrats!!!! So happy for you Mel!! What an unexpected BFP! That is totally awesome! Thank you cbfm LOL. Idc what anyone says, that thing is a genius! Hopefully this next time will be my BFP. 

Kelsey pull out and stick and pee!!    
_


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies, 
Just popping in quickly to give you guys an update. Had my scan today and everything looked good. Still measuring about 1 week behind but at least my little bean is growing. I measured 6w 4d today. I saw the hearbeat again now at 105 which has gone down some. The tech said it was still normal so I hope thats ok. We also saw some small leg and arm buds. I will post a pic tonight and catch up. 

Mel - congrats on your BFP :happydance: so excited!!!
and Kelsey your temp sounds promising. I have faith that we will turn this thread from a TTC to a BFP thread for everyone!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## korink26

Great Jess! Are they going to do another now at 12 weeks? Very exciting, now you can enjoy your vacation! :)
Rachael, I wanted to test so bad today, but part of me worries I'm just having a longer cycle because last cycle was so short. Idk, trying to not get my hopes up, but damnit they are. I just wonder if it's possible that the battery is low in my therm. (I've been using it for a year now) and that's why it was giving me lower temps since the other therm. I took immediatly after without getting up was .3 higher? I guess it doesn't pay to keep worrying until I see how this all plays out.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey,
Yes, I think I will be close to 12 weeks when they do another. My doctor has me coming in on the 20th (after my cruise) for a regular exam. He said we'll probably do another U/S after the 1st of the year and then send me off to my OB doctor. Seems like a long time between now and then as this is the period when I typically experience my losses but we'll see how it goes. I will try not to stress until then. 

I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your testing tomorrow!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## korink26

Oh and jess arm and leg buds!!!!!!!!!! Aaaawwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!:baby::crib::loopy::cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for growing beans Jess! So exciting! Can't wait to see the pic! 

Kelsey - you should def test tm...the suspense is killing me lol 

Mel - how you doin? So excited for you :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

_
Kelsey - you need to test! LOL i can't wait to hear. Only way you'll know is if you  

Jessie - so happy the bean is looking good!! that's great news. So hard to stay positive during a pregnancy after a loss but as long as you keep getting into the dr's and seeing that bean grow, it makes it all easier.

Lindsay - how are you doing today girly? How you feeling? Still feel nauseous?!

Mel - are you celebrating!?!? Soo awesome to get that BFP. I can't wait to try again soon!
_


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> _
> Kelsey - you need to test! LOL i can't wait to hear. Only way you'll know is if you
> 
> Jessie - so happy the bean is looking good!! that's great news. So hard to stay positive during a pregnancy after a loss but as long as you keep getting into the dr's and seeing that bean grow, it makes it all easier.
> 
> Lindsay - how are you doing today girly? How you feeling? Still feel nauseous?!
> 
> Mel - are you celebrating!?!? Soo awesome to get that BFP. I can't wait to try again soon!
> _

Very nauseous! Yay! Boobs killing me! :happydance: woo woo!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies, 
Here's one of my pics from today.:baby:
 



Attached Files:







US Pic 12.8.11.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls your ultrasound pics look great, Rachael sorry the witch showed up. Good luck for next month. How r u girls going i wanna see some more BFP. Im 5dpo i think so ages till i can test. I have been finding it hard lately not having Maddy here, i think its harder now because i know she would have been here now and my best friend is due any day now, we were suposed to do this together. Oh well what can ya do hey. I saw that the Duggers ( i think thats there name) the ones with the 19 kids just lost there baby, she was in her second trimester. So sad another angel.


----------



## Maddysmum

OMG MEL i just saw you got a BFP Woohoo im so happy for you:happydance: and i would love to see a pic of your test too. This is a lucky thread.

KELSEY have you tested yet cant wait to see your bfp too.


----------



## confusedprego

Jessie - Great picture!! :happydance: how exciting!! I can't wait for my next scan! Ugh, wish I knew when it was going to be! 

Mel - How you doing today???

Kelsey - Your chart looks awesome - I'm so excited to see it today, I hope you're testing today! 

Eliza - Sorry your missing maddy lately, but she's always going to be with you and you'll have a new little baby to spoil very soon - this is a very lucky thread!


----------



## BeachChica

Eliza - I am so sorry again about Maddy. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you. I hope you will be blessed with another little bean soon... like THIS cycle!!! :hugs:

Kelsey - where are you. I am on the edge of my seat waiting for your FMU test of the day. :test:

Mel - are you out celebrating? How are you doing today? :yipee:

Rachel - hope you are hanging in there. :hugs:

Lindsay - when is your next doctors visit? :pink:

As for me, I leave for my cruise tomorrow for 7 days. Can you believe it. I will be back right in time for Christmas and to ring in a new year. :xmas7: 2011 has not been that great for me. 
Anyway, I will be posting for another day or so but I hope to be coming back to a thread of :bfp: !!! I can't wait!!


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know when my next scan is :( My doctor wants me to come in the week before or after christmas but they didn't have anything available until January 4th for a first real prenatal appointment. I told them I will go insane if I have to wait that long. So, the scheduling lady has my name on a sticky and as soon as she gets a cancellation she's going to call me and let me know when. She said if she doesn't get anything by later next week, they'll just do another viability scan and do my first real prenatal appointment in January - which would be fine with me as long as I can see my baby is OK between now and January.


----------



## korink26

:bfn: and the spotting has begun. Ugg....I guess the only real positive I can think of (although right now I just want to lay in bed and :cry:) is at least my LP is getting back to normal and I'm not having the brown spotting for 2 days before AF. It was stupid of me to get excited like that....
ugg....:nope:


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - good luck with getting an appt! Fx'd for you. I know I'd act the same as you. 

Eliza - I'm thinking of you today. I know how difficult it must be but i can't imagine everything you went through. Stay strong hun. You will get your rainbow soon! I heard about michelle duggars too. So sad :(

Kelsey - did ya TESt?!?!?!


----------



## confusedprego

They just called and said they have a slot available on Monday so that's a week earlier than the doc suggested so they put me in the slot and are just waiting to hear back from ky doc if that's ok...i hope so! since its a monday I could have my SIL scan me :) 

Sorry the witch is after you Kelsey! I thought this was the cycleyour chart looked great! But that is great news that you LP is lengthening! 

Hope everyone else is having a great Friday!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I am so sorry. That damn witch!!! Ugh how we hate her!!!!! :devil:

Lindsay - glad they were able to get you in sooner. So is that just a regular office visit and then you are going to get SIl to do a scan too? The scans this time around are so comforting. I wish I had some connections to get a couple more. I think I'd be in for one every couple weeks. I am a little worried about not getting one until after the new year but maybe doc will change his mind when I see him on the 20th.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! Had some catching up to do! I had my intralipid drip today to suppress my immune system! It was fine, completely painless. 

Jessie - that's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Such a great clear picture!!!! So pleased for you :hugs: :friends: :happydance: 

so how big is the little bean now? x x x 



BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies,
> Here's one of my pics from today.:baby:

Aww Eliza, it's so painful to even read, :cry: I just cannot imagine what you must be going through. Your little angel Maddy will be up in heaven watching over her wonderful mummy who loves her so much :hugs: :hugs: I hope the pain eases a tiny tiny bit with each passing day for you, I really do. x x x x x x x



Maddysmum said:


> Hey girls your ultrasound pics look great, Rachael sorry the witch showed up. Good luck for next month. How r u girls going i wanna see some more BFP. Im 5dpo i think so ages till i can test. I have been finding it hard lately not having Maddy here, i think its harder now because i know she would have been here now and my best friend is due any day now, we were suposed to do this together. Oh well what can ya do hey. I saw that the Duggers ( i think thats there name) the ones with the 19 kids just lost there baby, she was in her second trimester. So sad another angel.




korink26 said:


> :bfn: and the spotting has begun. Ugg....I guess the only real positive I can think of (although right now I just want to lay in bed and :cry:) is at least my LP is getting back to normal and I'm not having the brown spotting for 2 days before AF. It was stupid of me to get excited like that....
> ugg....:nope:

Aww kelsey, that doesn't sound too good :cry: I'm sorry :hugs: :friends: :hugs: 

:hugs: I think it's impossible not to get excited, don't beat yourself up. x x x x 




babydust818 said:


> Lindsay - good luck with getting an appt! Fx'd for you. I know I'd act the same as you.
> 
> Eliza - I'm thinking of you today. I know how difficult it must be but i can't imagine everything you went through. Stay strong hun. You will get your rainbow soon! I heard about michelle duggars too. So sad :(
> 
> Kelsey - did ya TESt?!?!?!




confusedprego said:


> They just called and said they have a slot available on Monday so that's a week earlier than the doc suggested so they put me in the slot and are just waiting to hear back from ky doc if that's ok...i hope so! since its a monday I could have my SIL scan me :)
> 
> Sorry the witch is after you Kelsey! I thought this was the cycleyour chart looked great! But that is great news that you LP is lengthening!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great Friday!


That's good news about the scan lindsay! it would be far too long to wait otherwise! Did you get it?! Hope so x x x


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey were in it together!! Another time to use our cbfm!! I know it doesn't take away the hurt of th biatch AF but we do have eachother!!

Lindsay woohooo one week sooner!!! That's awesome! I bet you're excited.

Sorry can't read everything on here right now. I'm at work, booo!


----------



## korink26

Love the picture Jessie, looks great!! Have so much fun on your cruise, we'll miss you!!
Eliza, so sorry to hear you're also struggling. Week until testing for you though, and you'll have to be our next BFP!!! FX'd hun, having any symptoms?
Lindsay, very excited you will get an ultrasound earlier than expected! Love seeing the pictures girls!
Mel, how have you been feeling?! When is your first u/s!?
Now that I've come to the realization that I will not be PG by my due date, I'm a bit of a mess. I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing, but my doctor said I can try Clomid this cycle....so I guess we'll see what happens. I pray it's my miracle baby maker. Rachael I'm going to love my monitor even more this month because from what I've read Clomid can make you OV on a different day sometimes. I won't have to worry so much about missing OV cuz of my dear monitor.


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Kelsey - I am so sorry. That damn witch!!! Ugh how we hate her!!!!! :devil:
> 
> Lindsay - glad they were able to get you in sooner. So is that just a regular office visit and then you are going to get SIl to do a scan too? The scans this time around are so comforting. I wish I had some connections to get a couple more. I think I'd be in for one every couple weeks. I am a little worried about not getting one until after the new year but maybe doc will change his mind when I see him on the 20th.

So, I got the appointment - yay! I just talked to my SIL so she would expect me and she agreed it was a good time to come in as I'll be as far along as my first scan from last time (7wks 4days). Plus, with how booked they are I should take what I can get. This is going to be my first real prenatal appointment. Last time they just did a "viability scan" to make sure things were progressing properly before going through the whole 2-3 hr appointment with histories, testing, etc, etc. Last time we got stopped at the scan :( 

I'm happy that I'll get in again this soon, but kind of nervous at the same time because I know I won't get back in again until around 12 weeks. Atleast we'll have the holidays to distract me! 

I've gotten to the point where I can't eat any meat - it makes me nauseous just thinking about it. Have any of you had that with your pregnanc(ies)? I read it's kind of common...

I hope the witch goes away quickly for you guys!! 

Mel - glad to hear your first treatment was painless!! So great you've already started, must make you feel a little more relaxed!


----------



## babydust818

_
Jessie, have a fun but safe trip!! Wish i was going on a cruise. It will be a lot of fun!! A lot of relaxation for you and the bean!!! Take it easy.

Lindsay, i haven't heard of anyone hating meat during pregnancy but being prego makes ya experience stuff ya never had before! Take it as a goodl sign! I got a good feeling about your pregnancy!! Can't wait for your appt. 

Mel, hope you're doing well! How is that bean?!? Any new preggo symptoms?

Kelsey, i hope clomid helps you!! With that and the monitor you'd think you'd HAVE to get pregnant!! We're in it together! "

Eliza, hope you're doing better  i know it's got to be so difficult xoxo

Today AF has calmed down. Now just bleeding brown. So i think she's almost gone. I sure friggin hope the luck on this thread comes my way. I've come to realization that getting pregnant is not in my hands, your hands, anyones hands. It's clearly in God's. Reason why i say this is bcz my friend needed fertility meds for yrs to let her FINALLY get pregnant. Then she wasn't trying at all (5 yrs later) and got pregnant with twin boys! You can't tell me that isn't fate. She needed meds then she didn't. Makes no sense. I think it all happens on God's time. We can try to speed up the process for sure but sometimes it doesn't get us anywhere! I'm trying to just be calm and stress free about ttc from now on. I've gotten way too out of hand. I just pray that its going to happen soon. What i do know is i will never ever symptom spot again! The only thing i will symptom spot is my sense of smell. The one and only time i could smell things others couldn't was when i was preg lol. Here i go ranting again. Hope everyone had a good day!
_


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - well I am all packed and ready for bed, I'm exhausted. Hope you girls have a great week. I will miss chatting with you!!! I hope to come back to lots more good news!!!

Rach and Kelsey - good luck with your new cycles. I have a feeling that Christmas will bring special things to you both!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, well I am sooooooooooo hungry all the time but think it's the steroids too!

Kelsey, I really feel for you I really do :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm going to write you a long message and add to this thread later. Just wanted to say i'm thinking of you x x x x


----------



## korink26

:hugs::hugs: Awww thanks so much Mel!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey, I think if I were you I would be finding it really really hard emotionally too especially not being pregnant again when your due date comes round :hugs: :hugs: I think it would help me to remember that I can get pregnant and so everything's working fine there. And also the clomid might really help you as I've heard so many success stories about clomid. Sometimes, even though you're still very young, I think our bodies need a kick start as they haven't tried pregnancy for what, 15 years since being able to?? I just wanted to tell you about a lady on here who couldn't get pregnant for 2 years, went on clomid and is now 30 weeks with triplets!!! Go to the multiples section and you'll find her on there. She is one happy lady. Also do you know about omega oil (you can get it in the Pregnacare range of vitamins). With all my mc's I ovulated on day 15/16 of my 27 day cycle. But this time around it was earlier on day 13/14 which I think is much better. I am sure this is because of the omega oil. You see it contains something called DHA which is supposed to be brilliant for ovulation quality etc. Also when exactly are you bd-ing around ov time and do you use Preseed/Conceive Plus? - this works wonders for us. Hope I can help you :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! I've had a busy weekend with holiday parties so I haven't been able to come on here.

Jessie I hope you have a great vacation! 

Kelsey I'm so sorry your going to miss your due date but that's great you are going to start clomid! I took vitamins with dha in them too for this past cycle we got pregnant. I also digest them better than vitamins without dha. They are a lot more pricey though. Keep us updated in your cycle :)


----------



## korink26

Thank you for the kind words and advice Mel! So is the Omega a vitamin I take in addition to my prenatals? I also take Vitamin B6 and D3. Is it something you take everyday or just certain days of the cycle? Or, do I just need to take a prenatal that has DHA? I've never heard of this, I'll have to do some research now :) Thank you!
And yes, I do use preseed. We were bedding every other day from CD8 until pos OPK and then that day and the next 2, but when I got my monitor, we first started bedding from the first high reading (everyother day) until our peak reading. I usually do not O until CD 16/17.....


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah you need the Pregnacare range of prenatals. It's called Pregnacare Plus and it has 2 tablets. Ones a vitamin tablet and one is the oil capsule. You take both everyday. The omega oil (very purifed fish oil for pregnant ladies) can really help with ovulation. BD-ing sounds good timing-wise but CD 8 may be too early to go full throttle!! If you start taking omega you might find your ov comes sooner (I did) so keep opk-ing so you know x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, 

I thought you might all like to see my tests at 13dpo using 25miu ic's. I used my hubby's good phone but don't think the pic quality is very good though, but here they are anyway! What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0005[1].jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0009[1].jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Maddysmum

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I thought you might all like to see my tests at 13dpo using 25miu ic's. I used my hubby's good phone but don't think the pic quality is very good though, but here they are anyway! What do you all think?

OH YEAH love seeing those 2 pink lines:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

How you doing Eliza?


----------



## Maddysmum

Im doing ok thanks, just hanging out to do a test. so hoping i get 2 pink lines for xmas lol. Just had a dream that i found out i was preg but that always happens in the ttw as its all im thinking about. I feel like im obsessed with having a baby now. How r u doing, How r u feeling? when do u have your first scan?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the tips girls. I may have to go out and look for that omega stuff too! Today I'm CD6. For some reason i had LOADS of ewcm just now. I don't ovulate until CD16-CD20 so i got no idea what it is! I bought the 10miU preg tests on ebay! Can't wait to use them this cycle. I just can't be so damn hung up on ttc. I was letdown SO hard this past month. Oh well round 2 using my cbfm! Been taking prenatals and folic acid. What is the omega stuff called?!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

I just had my first official OB appointment and everything went great! Dates still look good, back to my original due date of July 26th putting me at 7wks 4days (what I should be based on O date). I've attached a couple pictures, my SIL also gave me a 3D one that you can kind of start to see the baby - looks kind of like a lizard :haha: They told me I won't get another scan until 20wks - that just seems so far away! :dohh:

I got a "prescription" for new prenatal vitamins. They're called "TheraNatal" that also have DHA but they also have extra Vitamin D and E and a whole bunch of B vitamins that aren't in the ones I take now. But just look for vitamins that say "DHA" on the front - those are the ones with the omega oils in it. 

Mel - how you feeling so far?? 

How's everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







7wks4days.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9









7wks4days3D.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous pics Lindsay!!! :happydance:
Won't you get a scan at 12 weeks??


----------



## confusedprego

MrsMoo72 said:


> Gorgeous pics Lindsay!!! :happydance:
> Won't you get a scan at 12 weeks??

Thanks Emma!! :) I have an appointment at 12 wks but the lady at the counter said I wouldn't have a scan but I'm going to talk to my SIL (my u/s tech) and see if she will "sneak" me in. 

How's everything going for you?? How are you feeling??? When's your first scan??


----------



## babydust818

Wow Lindsay! Them pics are awesome! You can definitely see the bean! That's great news. I'd hate waiting until 20wks too. I'd def ask your SIL!

Hope you're all doing well. I've been okay. Hoping and praying everything works out soon. I've been way more far beyond patient in my life. I know its going to happen, i just hope i don't have to go through hell first.


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I just had my first official OB appointment and everything went great! Dates still look good, back to my original due date of July 26th putting me at 7wks 4days (what I should be based on O date). I've attached a couple pictures, my SIL also gave me a 3D one that you can kind of start to see the baby - looks kind of like a lizard :haha: They told me I won't get another scan until 20wks - that just seems so far away! :dohh:
> 
> I got a "prescription" for new prenatal vitamins. They're called "TheraNatal" that also have DHA but they also have extra Vitamin D and E and a whole bunch of B vitamins that aren't in the ones I take now. But just look for vitamins that say "DHA" on the front - those are the ones with the omega oils in it.
> 
> Mel - how you feeling so far??
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Omg awesome pics!!!! Thank you for sharing! 20 weeks will be here before you know it---especially since you know everything's fine with baby :) 
And I'll start looking for the prenatals that have "DHA" on them. While I was waiting for my Clomid prescription I was browsing the vitamins and I think I recall a lot of them saying "DHA" on them. i'll have to go back and look now--thanks!!


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I just had my first official OB appointment and everything went great! Dates still look good, back to my original due date of July 26th putting me at 7wks 4days (what I should be based on O date). I've attached a couple pictures, my SIL also gave me a 3D one that you can kind of start to see the baby - looks kind of like a lizard :haha: They told me I won't get another scan until 20wks - that just seems so far away! :dohh:
> 
> I got a "prescription" for new prenatal vitamins. They're called "TheraNatal" that also have DHA but they also have extra Vitamin D and E and a whole bunch of B vitamins that aren't in the ones I take now. But just look for vitamins that say "DHA" on the front - those are the ones with the omega oils in it.
> 
> Mel - how you feeling so far??
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Omg awesome pics!!!! Thank you for sharing! 20 weeks will be here before you know it---especially since you know everything's fine with baby :)
> And I'll start looking for the prenatals that have "DHA" on them. While I was waiting for my Clomid prescription I was browsing the vitamins and I think I recall a lot of them saying "DHA" on them. i'll have to go back and look now--thanks!!Click to expand...

Thanks!! I just realized I get another ultrasound at 12weeks at my first trimester screening (it's a different office). That's why the lady told me I wouldn't get one. 

I think the DHA in vitamins is becoming much more common :) It'll be easy to find one. 

Very exciting you're starting clomid! I have a good feeling!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay your scan pics are phenomenal!!! Wow!! You must be one proud mummy!! :hugs: Did you ever get early period type cramps in this pregnancy? My pregnancy now is the only one where I didn't / am not getting period pain. In all the other 3 it was just like period pain for three weeks. I also got nightmares in my other pregnancies but not getting any now. No other symptoms to report unless you count the hunger that the steroids are causing! 

Kelsey, the DHA comes in the Omega oil, you must get pregnancy ones though as the fish oil needs to be very pure. Could you ask at a pharmacy? In the UK I use Pregnacare Plus.


----------



## korink26

I'll ask Mel! And I read about the fish oil needing to be pure because of the risks with the mercury, made me nervous! I'd think if you're not feeling any of the same symtpoms you did in your past pregnancies, it's a good thing!!!! What appointments and stuff do you have coming up, are they monitoring you a little more close to make sure the treatment is working? So excited!

And with your DH also having low morph you give me so much hope since you don't seem to have any issues getting PG. I think in our case I'm not a fertile myrtle and mixed with his sperm being so-so we have a hard time. I'm hoping Clomid makes me a fertile myrtle and that will make up for his lack of! I'm sooo anxious!!!!! Tomorrow's my first day, and I keep hearing how it makes people moody. Work makes me cranky enough somtimes, I hope that these pills don't make me explode! :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi kelsey, i think you will do great on clomid, lots of people are just fine using it and i hope it brings you your sticky bean really soon!! I have no symptoms really but the steroids are supposed to mask the sickness etc. In fact they give steroids to women who sufffer really really bad morning sickness so no pregnancy symptoms like that for me. My bbs are slightly twingy and tender but nothing major. My tests lines are getting dark now


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - With my first pregnancy I had such bad cramps I couldn't sleep at night! They were TERRIBLE! This time - I had nothing until between 6 and 7 weeks and they were very minor. They were mostly in my back too and I haven't gotten them since. I asked the doctor about it and they said it's probably the baby snuggling in deeper and/or my uterus starting to stretch. They did see a small bleed and said it looked normal but that was probably the source of the pain. But yea, I was happy that this pregnancy was different right from the start, so try to take some sort of comfort in that it's a new start! :) Glad you're feeling well - I'm sure the steroids def help!


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> Mel - With my first pregnancy I had such bad cramps I couldn't sleep at night! They were TERRIBLE! This time - I had nothing until between 6 and 7 weeks and they were very minor. They were mostly in my back too and I haven't gotten them since. I asked the doctor about it and they said it's probably the baby snuggling in deeper and/or my uterus starting to stretch. They did see a small bleed and said it looked normal but that was probably the source of the pain. But yea, I was happy that this pregnancy was different right from the start, so try to take some sort of comfort in that it's a new start! :) Glad you're feeling well - I'm sure the steroids def help!

Hi Lindsay, aww thanks for that, that is so reassuring. I remember the last pregnancy's cramps being terrible too. I was actually stuck on a plane in agony at about 4.5 weeks and I remember thinking then, this can't be right. My last consultant said the cramps were a bad thing but I suppose he sees a lot of miscarriage patients as I know 'normally pregnant' women can have some cramps but I would think that they are not terribly painful. Sometimes when I wake up in the morning I have a very slight heavy feeling in my lower back but then it goes away after 5 minutes. My bb's are only twingey not really sore but I suppose more tender. What symptoms do you have now at nearly 8 weeks! :yipee: x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pics Lindsay!!! :happydance:
> Won't you get a scan at 12 weeks??
> 
> Thanks Emma!! :) I have an appointment at 12 wks but the lady at the counter said I wouldn't have a scan but I'm going to talk to my SIL (my u/s tech) and see if she will "sneak" me in.
> 
> How's everything going for you?? How are you feeling??? When's your first scan??Click to expand...

I'm ok i think thanks?! Over-analysing everything but other than that! I won't get a mw appt till 8 weeks and no scan till 12 weeks :nope: Which sucks but i begged my doc for an early scan and he was having none of it!!


----------



## filipenko32

awww mrs moo you should get an early scan!! :hugs: Can you try asking a different doctor?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I agree i should hehe! :haha:

You know how the nhs is Fili! I work for them and i still think it's crap! The just assume everything is ok until it's obviosly not!
When will you have a scan? How's the treatment going?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah you know what my gp said yesterday when i went to report my pregnancy after 3 losses? She said these words: "Well hopefully everything has settled down now and this one will be fine." :saywhat: Settled down?? I didn't have a stomach bug! I had to laugh :rofl: or I would have cried...tears of frustration. Luckily I am on a private specialist's protocol of steroids, aspirin and progesterone since ov or I would have obviously been on a wing and a prayer!! scan after xmas, :ignore: not thinking about that! The 'roids make me very hungry but otherwise ok. I really hope you get an early scan, :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

My gp (who incidentally looked like Lenny Henry so how could i take him seriously?!?!!?) said "I really feel that you will be fine this time"!!! Well it's good to know that medicine is now based on feelings......:wacko:

And when i'd tried to book in with a female doctor (thought she might be more understanding!) I was told i would have to wait 2weeks to see a "specific doctor"!! I said "i don't want a specific female, ANY female will do!!!"


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: :rofl: Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!

How are all the preggos doing?!? When is your next appt?

I am CD8 today. Cbfm hasn't asked for a stick yet. Which is good by me! Saves me $$. Been feeling really tired. I'm so ready to see my peak and fx'd i get my bfp right after new years. Would be the PERFECT start to the new year!!!

How is the ttc girlies?!? This thread has been a little dead lately :( miss you girls!!!


----------



## korink26

I dreamt last night that I had twinnnsss!!!! Oohhh boy!!! :dohh: I had them home and was breastfeeding and my friends stormed in and were yelling that I couldn't just feed them milk so they started making a bunch of toast and buttering the bread up and feeding the babies! lol weird dream....but an awesome one. Took my first clomid today, no side effects yet, I'm not sure if that's good or bad? Guess we'll see in about 25 days :wacko:
Rachael I'll find out in 2 days if my cbfm will want a stick or not. I O'd around the same time as you so I'm thinking it will put me at day 9. This weekend we'll be staying with DH's aunt and uncle. Will be a packed house so I'm a bit worried how it will work with us all using the bathroom and me trying to carry around the damn cbfm!! :haha:
And yes, it WOULD BE A GREAT START TO 2012 TO GET OUR BFPS!!!!
Eliza, where aarreee yyoouu :) Hope you're doing well and are close to test time. FX'd!
Hope the rest of yous are all doing well. Hope you're feeling well and I hope Jessie is having a blast on her vaca! 
Mel, I went to get the vitamins, and they were buy 1 get 1 and they were all out! Must be the popular thing! Hope you're feeling well and everythings going well so far for you! CAN NOT WAIT for your first scan!


----------



## Maddysmum

korink26 said:


> I dreamt last night that I had twinnnsss!!!! Oohhh boy!!! :dohh: I had them home and was breastfeeding and my friends stormed in and were yelling that I couldn't just feed them milk so they started making a bunch of toast and buttering the bread up and feeding the babies! lol weird dream....but an awesome one. Took my first clomid today, no side effects yet, I'm not sure if that's good or bad? Guess we'll see in about 25 days :wacko:
> Rachael I'll find out in 2 days if it will make my cbfm will want a stick or not. I O'd around the same time as you so I'm thinking it will put me at day 9. This weekend we'll be staying with DH's aunt and uncle. Will be a packed out so I'm a bit worried how it will work with us all using the bathroom and me trying to carry around the damn cbfm!! :haha:
> And yes, it WOULD BE A GREAT START TO 2012 TO GET OUR BFPS!!!!
> Eliza, where aarreee yyoouu :) Hope you're doing well and are close to test time. FX'd!
> Hope the rest of yous are all doing well. Hope you're feeling well and I hope Jessie is having a blast on her vaca!
> Mel, I went to get the vitamins, and they were buy 1 get 1 and they were all out! Must be the popular thing! Hope you're feeling well and everythings going well so far for you! CAN NOT WAIT for your first scan!

Hellllloooo im here, just getting frustrated done a couple of tests and guess what... BFN but im only 8-10dpo so i know way too early. Last month i had cramps from ov to af and this month i have hardly none. Af due in 5 dsys :cry: praying the biatch doesnt show. wish i had some symptoms dont think i do. one crazy thing is its soooo freakin hot here but i was craving hot chips and gravy so i had to go get some and then sat in the aircon stuffin my face till i felt sick lol. I hope you are all doing well and getting ready to get busy with your men:haha:


----------



## Maddysmum

weird dream by the way. Funny how our minds play tricks on us.


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey that's sooo going to come true!!! :baby: :baby: for kelsey!! Hurray!

Eliza, try to hold your wee and use a 10miu pregnancy test, the line will be very very very faint but if it's there you're pregnant! Mmm chips and gravy! :munch: x x


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!! how is everyone doing??? 

I had a LONG day at work yesterday and forgot my phone so I didn't get to check in on you guys :( Got to "play" with mice all day - I smelled so bad by the end of the day! gross! I guess that's the price you pay when you do research. 

Hope you all are doing great!! I'm feeling OK this morning - slept in because I had a horrible time sleeping last night. I think I was just too tired to sleep - does that make sense? I haven't been eating much lately but my weight seems to be pretty stable, so I'm trying to not worry about it too much. We have enough to worry about, right?!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi lindsay, i'm not sleeping much either and eating too much and not really gaining so much weight i don't think! I still have no cramps and no nightmares so holding onto hope for this pregnancy! when will you have another scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope Jessie is having a nice time on her cruise and not feeling too sick! :sick:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm having a snack now...just try to munch munch munch all day lol I'm sure I'll be gaining weight soon enough haha. 

I get my next scan january 12th! Seems so far away but I might sneak in for another one with my SIL January 9th at my followup appt with my doctor. She gives me the 3d ones :) I'll be 12 weeks on the ultrasound date so I have a while to go! Feeling better about this pregnancy after the two good scans but I really can't wait until the good 12 week scan :) 

I've been having weird dreams like crazy but that just started about a week ago I think! Most of my symptoms didn't show full force until around 6 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

ohhhh i love dream banter, what are your dreams about?


----------



## confusedprego

I cant remember it now but now that I know you like dreams I'll write them out here in the morning while I still remember them. One lately that I can't forget was really embarrassing haha I had a dream that dh and I were bding in the middle of my parents house during a holiday get together with everyone around. They weren't watching us but just going about like nothing was happening. It was so odd! I've been so tired lately that we haven't been doing the deed very often so i guess its been on my mind! Haha so odd!


----------



## confusedprego

Where is everyone? I miss you guys! 

Mel - had nightmares last night about a serial dog murderer...it was very disturbing


----------



## filipenko32

confusedprego said:


> I cant remember it now but now that I know you like dreams I'll write them out here in the morning while I still remember them. One lately that I can't forget was really embarrassing haha I had a dream that dh and I were bding in the middle of my parents house during a holiday get together with everyone around. They weren't watching us but just going about like nothing was happening. It was so odd! I've been so tired lately that we haven't been doing the deed very often so i guess its been on my mind! Haha so odd!




confusedprego said:


> Where is everyone? I miss you guys!
> 
> Mel - had nightmares last night about a serial dog murderer...it was very disturbing

Lindsay for some reason My post yesterday never got sent!? Sex dreams are a really good sign that the pregnancy is going well I have read that so many times before. But the dog one!!? Oh goodness, hmmmm could it be that you're instinctively protecting your baby from attacking dogs? Did you see a hyper dog yesterday? I had some good news this morning I got a 2-3 on a clear blue digi and I'm only 17 dpo also my frer test was much much darker than the control line. I've never had lines so dark even at seven weeks with a heartbeat!! Not going to get my hopes too high but think it's a good sign at least! X x


----------



## korink26

Lol, oh boy if that dream did come true. It's a little scare and I think I want 1 baby at a time, but really I'll take 5 at a time if I'm blessed with them. (God, please don't jinx me because I said that, not literally 5).
Eliza FX'd!!!! Everything crossed!! Hope you get a really good xmas present this year!!
I had crazy "sassy" dreams when I was PG, I think I woke up blushing!! lol And actually since the Clomid I've been having them again! Must be the hormones...
Lindsay you're almost 8 weeks, and Jess must be around 9!! Time is flying it seems, although it's crawling for me. I'm hoping with the holidays this month zips by and it's a good month. I'm CD 7 today, so I've got a ways to go.
Rachael, the CBFM didn't ask for a stick today, so looks like I'll be starting CD9 like you!
Mel, everything is sounding so good for you! Think positive and send happy thoughts to baby. Can't wait for your first scan :)


----------



## confusedprego

Mel glad to hear your hormone levels are behaving! Yay! As for the dream - I have two dogs, one good one (my fur baby) and one bad dog (dh's from before we met). So, maybe I was just mad at my bad dog lol Aw poor thing. 

I had no patience yesterday it was terrible! I was the cranky pregnant lady lol. Today has been just awful with sickness...can't keep anything down and even threw up here at work. I'm munching on some pretzels now...keep your FXd for me! 

Kelsey - I feel like time is going so slow lol I feel like I've been pregnant forever...i think its just cuz I want to be 12 weeks so bad and maybe relax. I've been more confident about the pregnancy ever since the last scan, thankfully. Plus I've been super sick so that helps build my confidence  are you enjoying your cbfm? It sounds so neat! I thought about getting one.


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay I've got it! Maybe you're worried about the bad dog when the baby arrives?! That s it I think! Aww I just know everything is going to work out so perfectly for you! I hope you keep feeling as sick as can be!! :sick: I think that when you're like us and have to worry the pregnancy does seem to drag. Like I found out I was pregnant nearly a week ago now and I'm only 4 weeks something and feel like it shoud be more than six!!! So hope you get your 3d scan again. And hope you don't dream of serial killer dogs again!

Hay Kelsey! Ho you feeling today?


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> I'm having a snack now...just try to munch munch munch all day lol I'm sure I'll be gaining weight soon enough haha.
> 
> I get my next scan january 12th! Seems so far away but I might sneak in for another one with my SIL January 9th at my followup appt with my doctor. She gives me the 3d ones :) I'll be 12 weeks on the ultrasound date so I have a while to go! Feeling better about this pregnancy after the two good scans but I really can't wait until the good 12 week scan :)
> 
> I've been having weird dreams like crazy but that just started about a week ago I think! Most of my symptoms didn't show full force until around 6 weeks.

I'm glad you said this about symptoms Lindsay because i don't feel like i've got the raging symptoms i've had with my previous pregnancies but the last couple of days i've felt like they've been getting stronger i.e. I've been feeling rougher! And i'm with you on the dream thing - i never had this when pg before but now i'm having 4-5 really vivid dreams every single night!

The only one i remember right now - I was at my works xmas party in a huge ballroom on a cruise ship and i went to the toilet and when i came back everyone had gone. I went across the corridor to the rooms where we were staying and it was like one big hospital ward and all my colleagues were in bed as the patients!!!!!!! (I work on a hospital ward so this bit is not so weird!)


----------



## korink26

It was nice because last time when I was PG, I was clueless and had no idea that I was considered 4 weeks already, so when the Nurse told me I was ecstatic that I was considered farther than I thought! Now this time I'll know ahead of time and it will probably go slower than the 2WW! So I can imagine how slow it probably feels for you girls...
I'm feeling good today, still no side effects at all from the clomid. Some people tend to not feel anything though until closer to O time and then they feel the effects of clomid. Idk, I just want to feel SOMETHING so I know somethings working down there! lol


----------



## confusedprego

haha yea, I knew at 3wks 4days, so I've known for over 4 weeks! crazy!

I had someone at work tell me that I'm "rounding" in the pregnancy areas and I might want to tell people earlier because they're probably suspicious!! I couldn't believe it!! I've gained a little weight (maybe 5lbs - if that!) and I am kind of little so you can see 5lbs on me, but still! I think people will just think I'm hittin the donuts a bit too hard not that I'm pregnant! I was kind of offended but thought it was pretty funny at the same time that a guy would say something like that to me, stupid guys....

I'm sure your clomid is working - I know what you mean about wanting symptoms!! I'm sure the clomid is doing it's thing, just give it some time :) can't wait until your testing - seems so far away but it'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hello lovleys how you all doing, Im still getting bfn boohoo af due on the 19th think i might go buy some test from the chemist today as i have been using the cheep internet ones. i just dont feel like af is coming anytime soon because i dont hve the cramps i usually have this close (3 days out) to af. wish i could just get those 2 pink lines


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!

Ugh I'm so depressed right now. My friend who is 3 wks further than i WOULD have been sent me her sonogram pics and pics of her bump. Makes me SICK!!! I'm so hurt and depressed but I'm being so strong for her. I just wish i knew when you know? I want my son (yes i have a feeling a boy!). Its really hard to see BFPs from friends that haven't been trying nearly as long as you. Sooo sad right now :( on a good note i had another high on my cbfm.


----------



## confusedprego

yay Eliza for feeling like AF isn't coming!! so exciting!! I didn't have any cramps like I usually do this past cycle and it turned out to be a good thing, so keep thinking those happy thoughts!!!

I know it's hard Rachael but you'll be there soon!! Your little boy just knew it wasn't quite the right time. CBFM sounds like so much fun!! glad you're making good use of it :) It'll bring your little boy to you before ya know it!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Rachael I feel for you I really do. One million hugs coming your way x x x


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls check this page out its so bloody true made me laugh im glad im not the only nut who does this https://www.twoweekwait.com/poas-humor

Rachael, im sorry your feeling down sending u lots of love

As for me now im sure the witch is coming been having cramps


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Eliza, sorry I missed your post for some reason, I really hope you get your bfp x x x


----------



## confusedprego

Me too! Don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## confusedprego

Eliza - you test yet?? 

Anyone O yet??


----------



## babydust818

I'm getting close to O! Prob anytime within the next 4 days!! :) i can't wait!


----------



## Maddysmum

confusedprego said:


> Eliza - you test yet??
> 
> Anyone O yet??

Hey yeah i have been testing with these internet cheepies im 12 dpo today and BFN, wish i could stop being so obbsessed its all i think about and its driving me crazy just wish the witch would hurry up and get here if im not preggas. How r u feeling i hope not too much sickness


----------



## babydust818

Eliza i totally understand what ya mean! I am a poas-aholic too. Its so hard not to when you want it so badly. You'd think I'd have major patience now but i think it gets worse LOL. I got my fx'd for you sweetheart! Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:  well I am back from vacation and had an amazing time although my body is still used to being able to visit a buffet every 2 hours so now I am always starving!! I gained about 3 lbs on the cruise and DH gained 10!!! I was exhausted the first couple of days of the cruise, lots of napping and falling asleep during the shows but I think I finally started to get caught up about half way though the cruise and felt better. The weather was perfect in the Caribbean, just a little windy a couple of the days. I will post a pic when I get them sorted. 

As for me I guess I am about 9 weeks based on dates but only 8 weeks based on scans. I have an appt on Tuesday but they said it was just an exam and not a scan. I hope I can talk the doc into a scan because my longest pregnancy ended just over 8 weeks. 

I think Im all caught up now on the thread:
You girls were talking about DHA last week I take CitraNatal Assure prenatals with DHA.

MrsMoo  welcome!

Lindsay  your pics look great! I am rounding a bit too and I am also little so it will probably show sooner on me but I dont plan on telling anyone at work until I absolutely have to!!

Mel  So glad things are still on track for you and your tests and getting darker! Dont worry about the symptoms. I really have not had much at all this pregnancy. It freaks me out a bit but I am trying not to worry since my scans have been good so far. 

Eliza  waiting for good news for your Christmas present!

Rachael and Kelsey  FX for you this cycle!!


----------



## confusedprego

Eliza - Sorry you haven't gotten your BFP yet but keep holding out, my first pregnancy I didn't get mine until the day I missed my period and it was super faint! I thought I was imagining things! 

Rach - yay for O'ing soon!! so exciting!! 

Jessie - yay for having a nice vacation!! I'm jealous!! How have you been feeling??

My morning sickness is definitely here and not going anywhere! I vomit pretty much daily at this point - haven't yet today though - but silly me gets nervous every time I feel halfway decent lol. My boob tenderness has gotten more intense too. Other than that, things seems to be going great!


----------



## korink26

HI girls! Welcome back Jessie, we missed you! So glad you had a nice time :) 
Eliza, hope that your cramps were a sign of PG and you're BFP will be here any day now!
Rachael, did you get a peak reading yet? Still low readings here. Only CD 10. should be O'ing in about a week, and we're having family staying with us for xmas (which will be my OV day), so I'm a bit nervous how we'll get our BD'ing in, but I don't care if we have to bring Lindsay's dream to real life (lol) I'm not chancing missing our fertile days! Still no side effects or anything, and yesterday was my last pill.
Lindsay, glad you're still feeling really pregnant! Just a couple more weeks and then at least your MS will hopefully go away (even though I know it's a nice reasurrance).
Mel honey how are you feeling!?


----------



## confusedprego

haha the night I got a positive OPK my FIL was staying over - we still DTD!!  You gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey welcome back Jessie glad u had a good time. So im still getting bfn Af officially due tomorrow so i went and bought 2 tests from the chemist will do a test with fmu tomorro. Im loosing hope though i think


----------



## babydust818

Eliza - i have everything crossed for you!! I hope you are. I got my fingers squeezed super tight.


----------



## babydust818

Ugh so..... The cbfm says that the first month using it you get multiple highs then your peak. Then the second month you won't get as many highs, correct? Well wtf! I'm CD14 and have had all highs. CD9 -14 all highs. That's 6 days. That's more than last month! Jeeze. Driving me nuts. I know peak is soon.

Jessie soo glad you had a good time on your trip. We missed you bunches!! So glad you're doing good.

Lindsay I'm so happy you're feeling sick LOL. Keep them preggo symptoms coming!!!!!


----------



## korink26

I got my first high today Rachael, which is 3 days earlier than last month! My first though was that I hope I don't just get a bunch of highs and Peak still comes around the same time. I know with Clomid that it can mess a little with the CBFM and give you more high days....I REALLY hope I O earlier than normal so that I don't have to worry about BD'ing when we have a house full of people!! :blush:
Eliza, hope today was good testing for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? 

Keep us updated Eliza! I still have a good feeling for you :) 

How are my o'ing girls doing? Feeling good? Getting good BD in? 

I'm feeling a lot better the last two days...makes me nervous but I still have other symptoms so I'm not freaking out just yet! Still threw up my water this morning so I think I just had a few really bad days last week plus I've started taking my vitamin at night. The doc also switched my vitamin so it has more b vitamins, maybe that makes a difference. 3 weeks until my next doc appt and I'll prob sneak in for a scan then too with my SIL lol


----------



## babydust818

Kels your cbfm will prob be all over the place with clomid. Atleast you have it to rely on!!! I got another high today and I'm surprised it wasn't a peak because my lines are so much alike on the stick! I think i'll get my peak tmrw.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey ladies so im 14 dpo did 2 tests this morning both BFN i give up.... yeah right... just feel like giving up today. I know i didnt get a bfp till 18 dpo with maddy but i didnt test before that because i wasnt as obsessed as i am now with getting pregnant.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, :wave:
Well trying to get back into the grind of normal life has been tough. I feel like I need another vacation!!! I have my doctors appt tomorrow. Its just an exam, no scan. But I am feeling a little stressed about the lack of symptoms. I also feel like my clothes where getting tighter before the cruise. Gosh I just hope everything is Ok but I don't think I will get any answers tomorrow, we'll see. 

Kelsey and Rach - How's the :sex: going?

Eliza - I have everything crossed for you. The fact that you have not gotten AF yet is a good sign. I did not get my BFP until after AF was due :thumbup:

Lindsay and Mel - how are you girls feeling? :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls, :wave:
> Well trying to get back into the grind of normal life has been tough. I feel like I need another vacation!!! I have my doctors appt tomorrow. Its just an exam, no scan. But I am feeling a little stressed about the lack of symptoms. I also feel like my clothes where getting tighter before the cruise. Gosh I just hope everything is Ok but I don't think I will get any answers tomorrow, we'll see.
> 
> Kelsey and Rach - How's the :sex: going?
> 
> Eliza - I have everything crossed for you. The fact that you have not gotten AF yet is a good sign. I did not get my BFP until after AF was due :thumbup:
> 
> Lindsay and Mel - how are you girls feeling? :cloud9:

Been feeling a lot better the last couple days - I switched my prenatal vitamin and I think the extra B vitamins are really helping. It still makes me nervous to feel better though! I know what you mean about stressing about the symptoms, it makes me crazy sometimes! My boobs hurt more than ever though, that's the only thing that's keeping me from really freaking out. I'm sure you're fine!! We all overanalyze our symptoms. I would try to push for a scan tomorrow and just see what they say.


----------



## korink26

*Rach* I think you'll probably get your peak tomorrow too! I'm sure you've been getting busy :) We just started our BDing, so we'll see how the week goes!
*Eliza* if you didn't get your BFP until 18 DPO last time, then you're still fine! You've got lots of time!! FX'D!!
*Jessie* it always seems so hard to get back into the grind of things when you've had vacation. I love vaca, but I always dread getting back into the routine of things once I get back! I'm sure everything is just fine in babyland, so try to not worry. Easier said than done, I know! I'd really hope your Dr. has some compassion with what you've all gone through and can get you a scan to ease your mind. Do not worry about symptoms, my friends that are PG, 1 of them has had absolutely no symptoms at all and she's 22 weeks! Everybody is soooo diff. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, that's for sure. Let us know how it all goes!
*Lindsay* I bet the B vits are helping with the sickness----when I started taking Vit B6 I read everywhere that it relieves morning sickness, so I'm sure other B vitamins help with that too!


----------



## korink26

Hope your appt went good today Jessie!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. So sorry i haven't been too talkative lately. I get internet hooked up tmrw so it will be much easier for me to keep in touch and update!! How is everyone? OH told me he's taking me out to a nice dinner tmrw and somewhere else after. Where? I have no idea! He won't say. I'm so anxious. This isn't like him to 'surprise' me. He said its a part of my xmas present! Getting internet was also another gift he got me! :) so excited.

Well, CD15 and another high on the cbfm. That makes it 1 week straight of highs. Last month i got my peak on CD16 so i friggin hope so. Been super busy getting our bd on!! We actually have been since CD1. Usually we wait until i get my highs but we been doing it anyways! I hope something good happens. I really hope!!!

I got my pregnancy tests in the mail yesterday! The cheapies that test at 10miU! So i'll know even sooner. I'm excited! I got 10 for $6.89 on ebay! I'm so stupid... I used one today to see how they worked LOL.

Eliza - hunny don't count yourself out until AF comes. I didn't get my BFP until 2 days after missed period. I got my fx'd for you!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - sorry for the delay in posting but I went to the doctor after work and then been running around since doing last minute Christmas shopping. :xmas6:

Well my appointment today went well. I was a nervous wreck when I got there and I think I made the doctor nervous too so he decided to get me in for a scan. :thumbup: I measured at about 8 weeks today (still behind what my dates say but doc says this is OK) and a HB of 167!!! I was so happy, the last heartbeat at 105 had me a little worried. The baby looked like a little turtle. :baby: Round little body with little round bud arms and legs. I will post a pic below. I may need to change the date on my ticker as I seem to be consistently measuring about a week behind. I have another appt exactly 2 weeks from today and I think if everything looks good there he may send me back to my OB, we'll see. 

How is everyone else doing?

Eliza - any news????
 



Attached Files:







Scan 8wk.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

Omg what a cute scan! I love it! As long as your little one is growing and has a strong heartbeat everything is good! I'm so happy for you! 

Any news Eliza? 

Rachael - hope you o soon! Sounds like you've been keeping busy  

Kelsey - how's clomid treating you? Still no symptoms? 

I'm back to not feeling well - yay lol. I had 3 days that I could eat and no vomiting but seems to be back today. So looking forward to my 4 day weekend this weekend even though it'll be really busy everyone knows I'm pregnant so I can disappear and lay down if I need to.


----------



## korink26

OMG WONDERFUL NEWS JESSIE!!!! What a relief and what a great HB!!!! Adorable lil babe you're cooking there :) I can't remember, did you do anything different or was it just that the 4th time happened to be your time? 
MEEEELLLL, where aarreee yyoouu??!!? She's been seriously MIA lately!!
Rachael how exciting, I love it when our guys do something cute like that and put thought/effort into it! Can't wait to hear what he all had planned for you! I read your other msg that you got another high today, WTF?! I wouldn't think it would miss your oV, so you must just be OV'ing a little later this month? Idk, I think I'll still use OPK's JUST IN CASE.
Eliza, hoping you're busy celebrating your BFP :)
Lindsay glad the sickness is back! lol Although I never had any worries---I'm glad that the morning sickness is so awful that you can't handle it. I always fear what it would be like to have it and try to be at work, but it seems like you're ok with it so hopefully that's a good sign.
AFM, still no side effects from the clomid. I'm CD13 today, so I was hoping for a peak and OV'ing earlier than normal (usually OV around CD17) but still a high today.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies!

Kelsey - a few things different this time are: 2mg extra folic acid (to help with my high homocysteine level), baby aspirin and progesterone. I think that's about it. Hopefully everything will be OK this time around. My last pregnancy ended due to a chromosomal problem though and I think the risk of taking progesterone is that it keeps a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally terminate. I am not sure when I find out if that's the case here. I forgot to ask at my appt yesterday but I have it on my list to ask in 2 weeks. I wonder if there was a problem if it would end when I stop taking the progesterone. I read in the PAL forum that I'm in women talking about various tests around the 11-12 week mark (NT, CSV, etc) so maybe they would find out something then....? I need to do some more research on exactly what that testing entails. 

Is everyone ready for the holidays??? :xmas9:I am going crazy getting ready. I am off of work on Friday and Monday so that will be nice. 

Lindsay - I read one of your posts that you go research. What kind of research do you do?


----------



## korink26

Jessie how are you and Lindsay so far off on your dates, didn't you get your BFP's within a couple days of each other? I've always been wondering this, just grasping at straws but maybe you're actually right where you're supposed to be and not measuring behind? 
I kind of think that if it was a bad pregnancy, even progesterone wouldn't keep you going as far as you are. I think you're just fine :) 
With your multiple miscarriages, you should post a thread saying what you did because it's such an inspiration to know it's still possible even after a couple mc!
I'm not quite ready for the holidays, but I have off Friday-Tuesday!! VERY EXCITED!!


----------



## confusedprego

I do research on genetic diseases...particularly those in the lung like cystic fibrosis. I'm helping to develop and characterize a new steroid that signals in such a way that it still has its beneficial effects with fewer - hopefully as close to none - of the side effects you see with traditional side effects. Like mel was complaining of being hungry - that's the kind of thing the new compound I'm testing could get rid of or atleast reduce. My thesis is determining its exact mechanism in lung epithelial cells. It's really interesting.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls, Jessie i love your pic he/she is soooo cute, im glad everything is going well for you.
You girls should be testing soon oh how exciting cant wait for the next bfp

As for me im out i think af is about to show her fat ugly face any minuite feeling down today really wanted it for xmas oh well jhave to try harder for next month.


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry you feel like AF is going to show Eliza! I've still got my FXd for you that she doesnt! :)


----------



## babydust818

So my big surprise was........ we went out to dinner in downtown Cincinnati. When i walked out of the restaurant i heard jingle bells. I look down the street and here comes a horse and carriage!!! It was SO romantic. So we hopped on and rode through the city for 45mins. It felt like i was in a fairytale!! :yipee:


----------



## BeachChica

Rachel - how romantic!!!! :serenade: Now he sounds like a keeper for sure!!!! 

Eliza - I still have all of my crossables crossed that AF does not show for you!!
:af:
Lindsay - WOW your job sounds VERY interesting!!!

Kelsey - From what I recall, I think Lindsay got her BFP before her AF was due by some testing at the doctors office. MY BFP was actually after AF was due. My LMP was 10/15 it looks like hers was 10/20 so we are about 5 days apart although it looks like from my measurements I am still measuring behind her. I don't know. My doctor says that because I OV'd late that could be causing this but it was only late by a couple days so not sure why there is such a big discrepancy in my dates. This is all new to me so maybe someone else can chime in but wouldn't it be possible that everyone would have a different size baby? I mean they are different sizes when they come out, I am guessing they would be that way too when they are growing. The measurements seem pretty standard. What do you girls think?

Mel - where have you been?? Hopefully still celebrating your BFP! :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

I got a positive test at 11 dpo and I know exactly when I o'd (cd15) and my lmp was 10/20 so I had a pretty typical cycle, whereas it sounds like jessie o'd late and going by lmp really isn't an accurate way of measuring things if you don't o at the "normal" time as most women really don't have a 28 day cycle. As long as your baby is growing at the right rate and has a nice heartbeat, you shouldn't worry :)


----------



## korink26

I just re-read what I wrote (or I should say how I worded it) and it looks like I was saying it's bad you're dates are diff!! I wasn't intending that at all so I'm soooo sorry it came off that way!! I was actually thinking I was easing your mind and I was thinking your dates should be closer to Lindsay's and that you were maybe actually measuring a week AHEAD on your ultrasounds but your lilypie ticker was incorrect and making you think you were measuring behind. I was trying to reassure you and it came off as opposite. Ahhh--I sitll don't know if I'm making any sense???!!?!?!! :wacko:

Basically, exactly as Lindsay said, there is NOTHING to worry about AT ALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

P.S.----AGAIN, SOOO SORRY MY POST CAME OFF SO NOT HOW I INTENDED IT TOO. I just sat here for like 30 min. typing, deleting, typing etc to try and explain where I was going with my other post but I still think it's confusing.


----------



## confusedprego

Lol kelsey it sounded to me like you were being reassuring not saying something was bad! You're funny lol don't worry...atleast it didn't come off to me that way! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Oh and babydust what an awesome surprise! Are you guys married or engaged? I think you're engaged, but if not that would have been an awesome proposal!! What a great guy, he must sure think you're something special!! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## BeachChica

Ahhh no worries Kelsey! I didn't take it that way at all. I feel like we've all been through so much that we've become friends. So I didn't take it negatively at all and just as an honest comparison of dates. I'm sure there is nothing wrong but it definitely has been thinking! When you guys notice stuff too or ask questions it helps me ask extra questions at the doctor which I like! :)

We'll see happens with the dates at the next couple scans.


----------



## Maddysmum

Rachael that must have been a lovely suprise, how r u feeling and when r u testing.

Jessie like the other girls said u shouldnt worry your self if bub is growing at the right rate and heartbeat is strong. 

As for me all i have is brown spotting now for 2 days i wish they would just hurry up and get here so i can get it over with and start again. 

Also wondering if it is snowing at anyones house over xmas i cant even imagine a white xmas. we have a hot stinky xmas and usually a summer storm to end the day. I have never seen snow in real life


----------



## confusedprego

no snow here :( Our snow doesn't usually start until January - although we had an odd storm in late October this year. Just rain this year ugh! 

So, I'm a big baby and I've been having some pain in my right side again - like I did with the corpus luteum cyst. I called the doctor just to ask if it was something I should worry about, and because they're like the best doctor's office ever, they asked if I would come in for another scan tomorrow to make sure everything is OK! It makes me a little nervous that they would question if everything is OK, but pain is pain, right? Better safe than sorry?? I feel like I was being dramatic calling because the pain is definitely bearable, it's just that it went away for a couple weeks and is now back. My SIL wont' be doing the scan so I hope they'll still tell me how everything is going, but I think they will, I've already met all the techs there. Ok, now I'm rambling...

Rach - your date sounds amazing!! How did he propose if that's just a date night?! lol


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I say better to be safe than sorry. Especially after all we've been through to get a baby, I wouldn't be taking any chances!! Don't forget to post your pic!!! :)

No snow for me either here in Florida. I would love to see a white Christmas so if anyone has one please post a pic for the rest of us to enjoy! It's 80 degrees here today!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks everyone! Yes we are engaged. We've been together 9 years in August, engaged 2 years of it! Just haven't had the funds to make my dreams come true. How he proposed was sweet. We were struggling really bad right then. He nor i were working. He had bought the ring before he lost his job. My dog means the world to me.. i treat her like i would my own child! So he put the ring on her collar and she was walking around. He asked if i would take it off and when i went to reach there was the ring. LOL. Sounds kinda corny but it was so cute to me.

Lindsay, i think taking any precautions is the best. You just never know, right? I bet everything is fine.

No snow here either! It usually starts in November... just light stuff but sometimes ALOT. This year nothing! Maybe 2 days it was a light snow fall. Yesterday it was 64 degrees. Not like Christmas traditionally at all. I wished it would snow up until christmas but it's not suppose to. The bad months are Jan-March. That's when the salt trucks come and the snow plows. I hate it that it's not going to be like that for Christmas. I seriously wanna cry!!!! LOL

Eliza sorry your AF is being so mean.... I wished it would come as well. I hate the waiting game. I haven't O'd yet but i should be sometime soon. Actually was suppose to today but it never happened. Probably going to use a hpt around the 5th of January.

Jessie im glad everything is going good for ya with your pregnancy! Gosh 80 degrees? I bet it feels nice down there!!


----------



## korink26

No snow here either---first time in YEARS!!! Gosh, WI is completely useless if you can't even have a white xmas....It's unusually warm here too---high 30's. I have cousin's coming to stay with me from down south, and they're devastated there's no snow.
Lindsay, def better to be safe than sorry, but I'm sure you're starting to stretch and make room now so you'll be a little more achey?? Either way, you get another scan so that's exciting!! Let us know how it goes and yes, post a pic :)
Eliza, still holding out hope for you! It's not over till the fat lady sings!
Does anybody on here watch Real World (I know, I'm probably too old, but I love it!)?? This is totally off the subject but I really loved this season and I'm sad that it's over, but I also watch the challenges and it looks like it'll be sooo good! Please tell me somebody else is as bad a reality junky as I am!! :blush:


----------



## babydust818

Kels i LOVE the real world and the challenges!! The challenges i think i love more! I love CT he is such a handsome bad boy. LOL. I love jersey shore as well. I haven't saw a comercial for the challenge. When does it start?!? and where is it.


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> No snow for me either here in Florida. I would love to see a white Christmas so if anyone has one please post a pic for the rest of us to enjoy! It's 80 degrees here today!!

Omg Jess, 80 degrees?!?!?!?!?! :wohoo: I can't imagine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> Kels i LOVE the real world and the challenges!! The challenges i think i love more! I love CT he is such a handsome bad boy. LOL. I love jersey shore as well. I haven't saw a comercial for the challenge. When does it start?!? and where is it.

AAAhhhhhh I thought at least you would understand!! I watched the real world reunion last night and they had previews for the challenge---sometime late january it's starting and it's battle of the exes----so like CT and Diem will be together and other people who used to date or hook up but are now enemies. I'm way more excited than I should be!!! lol
Yes, CT is one sexy beast.....:kiss:
Oohh and Jersey Shore, I have dreams about Pauly D!!! :blush:

Alright, gotta go to dinner, hubby is getting cranky that I'm sitting on here chatting about reality tv (he hates it)!


----------



## babydust818

LOL omg the challenge sounds awesome!!!!! I lovelovelove CT. He is just so mm mmm! Im excited for jersey to start in like 2 weeks!!!! I love pauly too. He makes me laugh. Idk what i'm having for dinner. All i know is im starving.


----------



## Maddysmum

must be something up with the world atm we r usually sweating this time of year and the last little bit we have been having record cold days for summer in a way im happy i love the storms the heat produces but last january we had a really bad flood here ppl died and i still dream alot about the water it was really scary.

This real world sounds good i love reality tv but we dont have that here. we usually get stuff way after you guys so ill be looking forward to that one.

Lindsay bug the hell out of whp ever u want. we deserve to do what ever it takes to get our babys home with us.

Im out now no bfp for xmas for me. So onto next month i swear we r dtd everyday when af leaves lol 3 times a day hahaha NOT ill die other half is up for it though. I was out doing some xmas shopping today and over heard this lady with a cute little new born complaining about how she had a girl and someone she knew had a boy and how she was suposed to have a boy. I felt like slapping her really pissed me off some ppl dont know how lucky they r just to have a healthy bub... sorry just venting 

So 2 more sleeps till the big fat man comes. cant wait for this year to b over. seriously the worst year of my life.


----------



## confusedprego

so sorry Eliza! 2012 is going to bring great things!! 

I'm sitting here waiting for my scan to come - 3 more hours! I'm so anxious to go! Kinda nervous even though it should be fine, I'll probably be like this before every scan.


----------



## babydust818

Eliza, sorry AF showed but i am happy she went ahead and came already. I can't believe people either. They're so ungrateful. Try to take it easy today girl. I'd love to bd 3 x's a day LOL but OH doesn't have it in him. I hope you and i get our beans for 2012!!

Lindsay good luck love! I know its going to be a healthy little bean in there developing the way HE should ;) hahah let us know!

Kels another HIGH today. 10 in a row. Geesh. All this BD is wearing me out! Can't believe it honestly. Oh well. Hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:
Well I'm off today, and so excited to be able to relax and get ready for Christmas. We are having everyone over for dinner Sunday (there will be 9 total) so my mom is coming over today to help me get the turkey ready etc.

Eliza - I am so ready for 2012 to get here too. 2011 has NOT been good for me either. 

Lindsay - can't wait to see your scan pic today!

Kelsey and Rach - I love reality TV but I do not watch Real World (I used to a long time ago) or Jersey Shore. I watch Survivor, Bachelor and Bachelorette, things like that.

Should we file a missing person's report for Mel????


----------



## korink26

Awww Eliza sorry AF showed her ugly face! I was hoping one of us would get a good xmas present....omg the floods sound awful, how terrifying! We don't get any weather like that here....an occasion bad tornado but I've never even personally experienced that. I hear you about the ungrateful people....I get really bitter at work because young girls/couples come in who keep somehow "accidentally" getting pregnant and they have substance abuse issues, financial issues ect and have no way of taking care of their children. I hate that it makes me question God sometimes....
ANYWAY, off my lil rant! :)
Rachael another high for me toooooo!!!!! UGGG! I was completely expecting a peak today because i've had a lot of cm and my cervix is now soft and open....I'll do an opk later today to see what it says. Today's our day to bd so we'll just go ahead with our schedule! Looks like I'm going to have to worry though about having to do the dirty with a house full of guests?!?!?! I get anxiety thinking about it. lol
Lindsay, how are you feeling today? No need to worry, you are just fine girl :) I'm sure everybody is nervous at every scan and then probably all leave thinking geez, why did I worry so much! :)
Jess, of course my crazy reality self also watches Bachelor/Bachelorette and Survivor. I'm not sure if I'll watch the next one though cuz I'm not too sure I like Ben--seems like kind of a boring guy? Then again some of the girls on the show is what makes it interesting. :haha:
Well girls, 2011 has been a sucky year for us, so lets cheers to an amazing 2012 full of blessings!!! :drunk: (sorry, that's the closest I could find to a cheers--of course Lindsay, Jessie and Mel you guys only get a kiddy cocktail to cheers with)
AND YES, SEARCH PARTY FOR MELLLL!!!!!!!!!!!:plane: I'll have to start storming through the chat rooms and find her and drag her back to us for an update.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

So today went fine! They said I have some residual fluid around my ovary and that with the stretching of the uterus, it's causing some discomfort and should resolve soon - yay! I had a bit of a bleed behind the placenta last time, which at the time they assured me was normal, and it is now resolving too - yay! 

We got to see the little one moving around today, it was the coolest thing! It's starting to look like a real little person - kinda more like a gummy bear - but still more like a person lol. Had a nice little heartbeat of 171, which they said was normal for 9 weeks. :happydance:

Rach - it's funny you call it a HE because the U/S tech today (not my SIL unfortunately but a very nice man) kept calling it a he and we always refer to it as he/him. Wonder if it's a little boy! 

I love reality tv too but I haven't watched real world in years! I miss it actually lol. 

I saw Mel in the pregnancy after a loss forum a couple days ago :shrug:

Hope you all are ready for christmas! we just braved the mall to get my engagement ring back - the diamond fell out!! thankfully I found it but it took them forever to get it fixed - and then I was too scared to go to the mall lol.
 



Attached Files:







9wks1day.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Maddysmum

oh your gummy bear is so cute lol im glad everything went well at your scan. You girls will be able to start a photo album already with all these scan pics.


----------



## BeachChica

Awwwww Lindsay I love your pic, (he) is sooooo darn cute!!!! I look forward to your pics because since we are now pretty close dates with my measurements, I know that mine will probably look similar. When is your next scan? Mine is not until January 3rd so I will be just over 10 weeks then. 
Glad your appointment went well. I had some bleeding on my first scan too but they look at the spot on eat of my following scan and they say that the spot is drying up. Will you be doing CVS testing at about 12 weeks? I need to ask my doctor about this at my next appt. 

Kelsey - I'm not sure about Ben either but I have to watch the Bachelor. The girls actually make the show with all of their drama!!! LOL

:xmas7:


----------



## confusedprego

I know! I have so many pictures :blush: I'm kind of a squeaky wheel I guess and on edge, and since my doctor's office is so nice, they just keep scanning me. I don't have another one until I'm 12 weeks on January 12th. That's my first screening for anything being wrong. I guess if they found something wrong there, then they would suggest CVS or amnio? I'm glad I got another scan now, otherwise we would have gone over 4 weeks without seeing the baby and I think my heart might have collapsed by then :shrug:

Jess - your picture recently looked pretty similar to ours, I think! I need to go back and look at it. I loved that last scan of yours - so cute!! I couldn't believe we saw the little one moving today, it just melted my heart :baby:

I can't believe it's Christmas Eve tomorrow! I haven't done any wrapping :dohh:


----------



## babydust818

Hey beauties!!! Merry Christmas Eve to you all! Here is a beautiful poem some girl shared in another thread. It made me think of Eliza a lot! Of course i can relate too! Enjoy.

Dear Santa, I'm writing this letter from me to you, I hope you don't think I'm asking to much of you, You visit my house every year & leave us such wonderful things, but I'm wondering "do you visit all the children who have wings ?", I know your so very busy you have so much to do in one night, but could you pleas...e make an extra trip to the stars that shine so bright?, You see my daughter lives up there, too beautiful for earth, she &#8216;s been living up there since the day of her birth, please leave her a gift & put a stocking on her cloud, filled full of precious presents from her family on the ground, please stroke her sleepy head & tell her we miss her so, that my heart aches with sadness & tears just seem to flow, If you could do this for me Santa I may even be able to smile, even if it is just for a little while, so thank you very much Santa for all that you do, after all it is Christmas in heaven too


----------



## Maddysmum

Rachael thats so beautiful u made me teary. Merry xmas to all u lovely ladies and all our beautiful angels and new bubs on the way. I hope u all have a great day with family and stay safe, not long and we will be into 2012 with some little ones on the way and hopefully 3 more bfps.

My friend had her little boy this morning, 8 pound and all is great with mum and bub im going to see them on boxing day i cant wait for a cuddle. She is my oldest friend im so happy for her however he will be the first baby i have held since Maddy. Im juat praying ill be able to hold it together.


----------



## Maddysmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbi...s/834134-merry-christmas-angels-pictures.html 

HEY GIRLS CHECK OUT THIS THREAD I ADDED SOME MORE PICS


----------



## korink26

Great picture Linds! And how cool you go to see the baby moving around---has to be the neatest thing EVER!!!!!!! That should give you some great reasurrance to get through the holidays and through to your next scan.
Jessie can't wait for your next picture!!
Beautiful poem Rachael!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Christmas Eve girls! :xmas16:

That was a beautiful poem Rach. Brought tears to my eyes as well!!

Eliza you mentioned an album going of pics. I am such a dork I love to put together binders. So I put one together with tabs seperating the trimesters and of course photo pages with all of my pics!

Lindsay - hope you are not feeling too sick today and tomorrow so you can eat lots of Christmas goodies. 

Kelsey - where are you with your cycle now?


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks! I've started taking more vitamin B6 as of today (as the doctor recommended). I'm hoping it will help with dinner tomorrow, if not tonight already! I've honestly been getting a little better every day. I still lose my dinner pretty much every other night, but it's like it's getting easier to recover from. I dunno :shrug: We'll see how tonight and tomorrow goes, thanks for the wishes! 

Hope everyone else has a great holiday!! xoxo love you girls!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh love you too Linds!!!!!!! And all the rest of my girlies!!!!!!!!!!

&#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733;MERRY CHRISTMAS &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733;
&#731; °_&#9608;&#9608;_*&#12290;*./ .&#731;* .&#731;.*.&#9733;* *&#9733; &#12290;*
&#731;. (´ &#814;)*&#731;°*/.&#9835;.&#9835;*&#731;.* &#731;_&#928;_____. * &#731;*
.°( .  . ) &#731;°./ '&#9835; ' .&#731;*./______/~&#65340; *. &#731;*.&#12290;&#731;* &#731;. *&#12290;
*(...''.. )&#65279; *&#731;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#731;°.&#65372;&#30000;&#30000; &#65372;&#38272;&#65372;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580; .
¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯`´¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯` ´¯"*°´¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯`´¯"*°


----------



## confusedprego

aw I love that!! so pretty!! :)


----------



## korink26

Merry Christmas girls!!!! Thank you for all you've done for me, hope you have an amazing day!!

Jessie, I'm CD 18 now, got a positive OPK yesterday and I'm thinking I Ov'd yesterday depending what my temp does tomorrow.
Lindsay, hope the B6 helps!! I've read a lot about it helping for morning (night) sickness. FX'd


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls, merry christmas and thanks you for being here for me. I love our thread and i love hearing hoe you are all going in your cycles and pregnancys.

Jessie.. I love what your doing with your album make sure you girls take lots of belly shots too.


----------



## babydust818

I agree. Thank you all so very much for being here for me!! Merry Christmas! Hope you all enjoy your holiday.

I got another high on the cbfm. It's my 12th day in a row. Ever since the first stick i had taken i've gotten highs. Going to have to visit Dr. Google and see what he thinks lol.


----------



## BeachChica

Hope you all had a great Christmas today. :xmas16:
Thanks for all of your support the last couple months and here's to a better 2012 for us all!!! :xmas8:


----------



## BeachChica

babydust818 said:


> Awh love you too Linds!!!!!!! And all the rest of my girlies!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> &#9733; &#9733; &#9733;MERRY CHRISTMAS &#9733; &#9733; &#9733;
> &#731; °_&#9608;&#9608;_*&#12290;*./ .&#731;* .&#731;.*.&#9733;* *&#9733; &#12290;*
> &#731;. (´ &#814;)*&#731;°*/.&#9835;.&#9835;*&#731;.* &#731;_&#928;_____. * &#731;*
> .°( .  . ) &#731;°./ '&#9835; ' .&#731;*./______/~&#65340; *. &#731;*.&#12290;&#731;* &#731;. *&#12290;
> *(...''.. )&#65279; *&#731;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#731;°.&#65372;&#30000;&#30000; &#65372;&#38272;&#65372;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580; .
> ¯"*°°*"¯`´¯"*°°*"¯` ´¯"*°´¯"*°°*"¯`´¯"*°

Awww I LOVE this!!!


----------



## korink26

Aww, Jess thank you and EVERYBODy else for all the laughs, advice (I hate that word, I'm never sure if it's advice or advise) and encouragment! Like I told Rachael, it's so weird to have these people I care about, that I've never met, but I worry for them, I celebrate for them and think about them on appt days and other random moments of regular days. You've all been great. And yes, HERE'S TO A BETTER 2012!!!!

P.S-Did anybody get anything exciting for xmas? DH got me a Kindle Fire, although I have no clue what to do with it or how to use it yet. But others seem excited I got it so it must be exciting :)


----------



## babydust818

I'd love a kindle fire! my OH told me he wanted to get me it but decided not to LOL. They're so neat and handy. From my OH he got me internet (been without it for a yr), horse carriage ride, small tv for the kitchen!, jewelry box, a few season dvds of shows i love, webcam, headphones. My mom had gotten me a new cellphone and one of those crock pot buffet style things. It has 3 1 1/2 qt crock pots side by side. I love it.


----------



## confusedprego

I hope everyone had a lovely holiday!! Mine and DH's family was too generous as always, so we got lots of goodies! Every holiday season reminds us how lucky we really are. I think the best part was last night when we all got together with DH's family and played some new dance game on kinect - it was so funny to see my FIL dancing his butt off!! 

No matter how many things have gone wrong in our lives, I'm so thankful for everyone around us, and of course now for the new little one inside of me. I have no idea what I'd do without all you ladies! I tell DH all the time you have made this difficult part of our lives so much more "faceable" and I really do thank you all! There's nothing that can replace supporting women who understand this horrible situation we've had to endure. I feel like I would have suppressed so many more emotions without you, so thank you all!! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I couldn't agree with you more Lindsay! I love the holidays because not only is it about giving but when you look around at the people you're giving to, you realize who has been there and who has left your life. Obviously the ones who left don't matter. It is just slap in the face of reality! I will admit, i was severely disappointed in OH's dad. He has all kinds of money and is such a tight wad. I sound like a greedy bitch but who the fuck gives a GIRL a baseball bat for Christmas?!? lmao. Last year he got me a $75 giftcard for a clothing store i love. It's like wow thanks for the present but you really should have kept your money. I'm so mean. As you can tell, him and i don't see eye to eye on a lot of things. So therefore the way he feels about me results in what he gave me. Whereas, i got him a controller to his new wii and a game. LOL. He bought his girlfriend an ipod, ipod docking system AND a new 42in TV. Like COME ON.


----------



## confusedprego

lol a baseball bat? do you like baseball?? that is pretty random, I have to agree!!


----------



## babydust818

yes i do like baseball but not enough to get a damn bat!!!


----------



## korink26

LOL!! A baseball bat?! Sorry to laugh but that's ridiculous! Both our parents are so generous and I feel so bad for people with bad inlaws.
Lindsay is the B6 helping? Jessie how are you feeling?
I guess I'm 1dpo today and I never felt any diff with the clomid. Hope that doesn't mean it didn't work. Tomorrow I'm back to work. Booo


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls,
ok sorry but i have to laugh at the baseball bat wtf lol. We had a guiet chrissy this year had a nice bbq with my family had a few to many drinkies but felt fine the next day. Had to visit FIL in hospital xmas day poor thing had a scare with his heart he is having surgery tomorro so hope all goes well. 
Af finished now so im gonna get busy busy this month. Kelsey 1dpo woohoo im glad the clomid didnt change the way u were feeling, not that i know much about it.
I saw that baby and bump have a facebook page but it looks a bit boring have any of u been on there. Also girls what is a kindle fire


----------



## babydust818

kindle fire is a tablet. It's basically like a giant iphone but you can access it like a real laptop. It's combined. very neat! So glad AF is gone for you hun. you're going to have to get doing the humpty hump!! yeah the bat was kind of a weird one LMAO. I was like uhm wow thanks.

As for me.... i have no damn idea if i've O'd or how many dpo i could be. Had them high readings 12 days in a row on the cbfm and then i decided to give up and not use anymore sticks. i may crack one open tmrw to see if the monitor is high. It helps me in a lot of ways that it's doing what it's doin because then i can relax. I don't have to symptom spot (which i promised myself i wouldn't) and not looking at the calendar every damn day to see what dpo i am. My plan is to just RELAX and wait until the 5th to see if AF shows. If not, i will test. If i had to symptom spot i must say... i have been extremely tired the last 3 days. I could fall asleep writing this. Also, got a headache today and sore bbs every now and then. Would be nice if being 'relaxed' this month did the trick. We shall see.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - yay for 1DPO! I think that's good that the clomid didn't make you feel any differently, although I don't know much about it. As long as your temps stay up, I'd be happy! lol I think the B6 is helping but I'm not sure. I had a few really bad days (unfortunately it was all this weekend with the holidays, but I put a happy face on) and I couldn't keep anything down including the B6. I've been able to keep it down for two days now and am feeling the best I have in a while this morning. I get so nervous when I throw up my prenatal vitamins, but I don't want to take them again and OD on anything. I usually keep them down for about an hour, I assume that gives me atleast something. 

Rach - the bat really is random, that sucks! lol sorry hun!!

Eliza - yay for AF going away!! get some good BD in ;) The kindle fire is a tablet like the ipad but not nearly as expensive. It also doesn't have 3G access, so you can't go on the internet anywhere. I just ordered the Kindle keyboard 3G last night! DH talked me into it. I'm always lugging books with me everywhere and he got a nice christmas bonus so he talked me into spoiling myself :) he's such a great DH! I thought about getting the kindle fire but it doesn't have as long of battery life and it's not the e-ink so it's not as easy to read in bright lights. I decided since I wanted it for reading that it was a better use of money. I figure we'll get something like the kindle fire or the ipad when we have kids old enough to use it for children's books as well. 

Ok, off to work I go!! I've been going in so late this week since there's no traffic - it's amazing!! :)


----------



## babydust818

i woke up this morning feeling worse than i did last night. I'm more tired and my headache is still here. ugh... as for my cbfm i didn't use a stick the last 2 days and decided to this morning. this morning read HIGH again. That's 15 days in a damn row. WTF. i guess my body just doesn't wanna O or something.


----------



## korink26

Yeeaahhh for AF being gone Eliza! Now it's time to get busy. As I was laying last week hoping the sperm were finding where they needed to go, I was thinking, geez, this has been a llooonnnggg year of all this BD'ing and the routine along with it. I can NOT wait for the day when we can just bd because we want and I don't have to lay foreverrr after with my legs in the air! 
Also Eliza, how is your FIL?!? Hope surgery went good! What an awful thing to worry about during the holidays...
Rach feeling awful is hopefully a good sign!! That sucks to not know if you ovulated or not yet. Are you guys still doing the humpty dance every other day? Are you going to use the monitor anymore this month? Do you usually get any cramping or anything around OV like some women feel? I don't feel a thing and don't usually have EWCM so I only know because of my lil devices.
Lindsay that sucks you've still been throwing up so much! You're over halfway to the 2nd trimester and I hear that's supposed to be the most enjoyable!
AFM-I was hoping with the clomid I wouldn't have such a slow rising temp this month, but it's basically the same. Go on Friday to get blood drawn and I think they can tell how "good" I ovulated. Rachael if AF doesn't show first, I'll be testing a cpl days later than you---I plan to on the 8th when I would be 13DPO.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i'll prob use the cbfm again in 2-3 days to see what it says. It's got me wondering for sure!!!! I'm also like you and don't feel anything during O. I get ewcm but it's all over in my cycle. I can't rely on it. FX'd for us!!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> Kelsey i'll prob use the cbfm again in 2-3 days to see what it says. It's got me wondering for sure!!!! I'm also like you and don't feel anything during O. I get ewcm but it's all over in my cycle. I can't rely on it. FX'd for us!!!!!!!

When I O from my right side - it hurts like crazy! I know exactly when I O! When I O from my left side - don't feel a thing! My SIL says my uterus leans on my right ovary so I will feel everything going on with it - hence why this corpus luteum cyst is bugging me still


----------



## confusedprego

Where is everyone????


----------



## babydust818

I know i was going to say the same thing yesterday! lol

Here's a quick update because i got to leave for work in about 5mins. I've been having sore bbs. I used another cbfm stick this morning which would be the 17th stick and every day has been a high. Even today. I called cbfm hotline and they said it could be one of 3 tthings. 1 being i pee on it too long and am flooding it. so she suggested i take a cup sampling instead which is what i did today and stilll had a high. 2 - she said the monitor could still be getting to know me. if i didnt get preg this cycle for me to go ahead and use it next and see if it happens again. if it does she can give me this card to put into it and they can see everything thats been going on. horomone levels, etc. 3- i am pregnant. i took a 10miU test and it said negative yesterday. AF isn't due until the 5th. So i will test again probably in 2-3 days. fx'd!!


----------



## confusedprego

Ooooo I like option #3!!!! Now you've got me all excited!! I deleted the other two out of my memory as soon as I read that one!! haha! 

AFM - had some morning sickness only in the morning yesterday with a bit of queasiness throughout the day but not nearly as bad as it has been lately and this morning - I feel great!! I even folded the laundry :) DH is going to be in shock when he gets home  

Hope everyone is doing great and getting ready for NYE!! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Yes, it has been dead in here! Looks like Mel just completely left us?! :(
Jessie girl you've been MIA, hope you're feeling ok. 
Lindsay, that's GREAT you're feeling better!!! Maybe the sickness has finally left the building.
Rach like I said yesterday, totally going to focus on option #3 for you! Wouldn't that be just amazing!? 
I had my blood draw today to check my progesterone level. Said it could take anywhere from 1-3 days to hear anything back. And with the holiday weekend it could be longer. Ugg....sooo I'm 4DPO. At least with the long weekend the next couple days should speed by.
Eliza has the BD'ing began? 
BRING ON 2012!!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - what are they looking for with your progesterone this early? Can they tell if you're pregnant already? Sorry if these are silly questions! :)


----------



## korink26

No I think they can just tell how well I'm ovulating?? Not even sure if it's that? It's supposed to basically just tell you if you ovulated or not, which is useless to me because I know I ovulate. I really hope it goes a step further to verify the quality of it....
And not a silly question at all :)


----------



## confusedprego

ooo That's interesting!! let me know what they say! 

so, I have some *potentially* sad news from the pregnancy after a loss forum - Mel posted that she had her first scan today and her hcg was 37,000 but they could only find a 20mm sac - no fetal pole/yolk sac. I'm hoping she just has a tilted uterus and they're not able to see anything just yet. I'm not sure how that works though. :shrug:

I just wanted to let you guys know!


----------



## babydust818

omg :'( poor Mel..... I just don't understand WHY it happens. i really wish i knew... you hear stories about mothers killing their babies. there was a story on facebook that was about a woman who put her 10 day old baby in the washer and turned it on. her mother came home and wanted to know where the baby was.. she looked in the washer and there it was dead :(. the stupid bitch mother was on drugs and was SLEEPING after she did it. UGH DISGUSTING. anyways, people like that SHOULDN'T have kids. people like us deserve them!!

Anyways, i sure hope it's #3 LOL. I just wanna test all the time but i can't. how many dpo do you think you should be to get a positive on a 10miU test? Idk how many dpo i am or even if i ovulated but like how many days before my period should i test? My AF is due the 5th.

Kels ughh story of our lives. always having to wait!!!!!!! hang in there. hope you have good answers.


----------



## korink26

Oh no, I don't know much about hcg but those numbers sound high---are they not good? How far along is she supposed to be? Thanks for the update hun..
I see stories like that all the time Rachael (maybe not that extreme) and I get soooo bitter. WHHHYY!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
I'm not sure what DPO you'd have to be to show on the 10 mil tests? I hear a lot about them...I'd say at like 8 or 9 DPO because you first usually implant around 6-8DPO and that's first when the pregnancy hormone can be detected?


----------



## babydust818

that's true. thanks kels! :) i will prob test in the morning and if it's a no then i'm going to wait until the 3rd.


----------



## korink26

FX'd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies!!! I'm baaaaaaack! Glad everyone is doing well. Sorry I have been MIA. I have had the week from hell at work. On Monday they fired a temp that was helping us out so of course I get stuck doing all the work. I worked 11 hour days this week!!! Ugh! Next year I am taking this week off, it was worse at work because so many people were out. 
Anyway enough of my venting. DH and I just got out to our boat where we will be spending the New Years weekend. Sorry this is short I am typing from my phone. I will post and update and a pic when I get somewhere I can pick up a signal on my laptop :)


----------



## babydust818

Jessie, awh so sorry you've had a week from hell. Thank God it's over, right? I hate long weeks. 11 hours SUCKS. how is everything going?

OMG everytime i reach for something my nipples hurt lol. like my arm brushes on the side of my boob and my boobs are so sore. it's only when i do that or push in on them. they feel really big/swollen to me. it's probably just stupid AF. i caved in and tested again a few mins ago LOL. it was negative. i hope so bad this is the month. it would be a huge surprise.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I am doing well. Still no symptoms, hope everything is going ok. I keep taking my Meds and my next appt w/ scan is Tuesday.

I hope your symptoms will = a BFP!! I didn't get a positive HPT until after AF was due this time.

That sucks about Mel, I hope it's just early for her and not that this is another bad pregnancy!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls im here sorry been bit busy lately, Rach im keeping everything xed for you sounds really promising i have a feeling u r preggas i hope im right. I think with the testing around 10dpo most ppl get there early positive. I have been looking on countdowntopregnancy they have stats on there of different preg tests and symptoms of dpo. 
Jessie, im sooo jelous i wish i was out on the boat for new years, that sucks that your working long days i hope it settles down for you. Cant wait for the next scan piccy.

Thats sad about Mel i hope things work out for her. I know what u girls mean about ppl who dont deserve children. Im so sick of seeing these ppl around who mistreat or neglect there kids when there r so many of ua desperate to have a baby who have so much love to give. I know my kids wont be spoilet but they will always know there loved.

Kelsie how many dpo r u now and when r u testing, good luck to u too hun i have everything xed for you too and i hope your test comes back all good. 

Lindsay it looks like your morning sickness is getting a little better thats great news have you started getting a belly yet.

As for me we are having a quiet new years working on making a baby. My mum said to stop thinking about it so much and just let it happen, yeah right i think im obsessed with having a baby which is so weird because after spending about 6 weeks in bed with terrible all day morning sickness with maddi i told everone she was going to be an only child cause i didnt want to go through that morning sickness again. Now i dont care because i know the sickness will end and its so worth it in the end. 

I hope you all have a lovely and safe new years.


----------



## babydust818

Eliza i heard the exact words from my mom too! i hate hearing that it's like SHUT UP. 

Jessie i'm sure you're okay. i hope to hear good news when you go to your appt.

Sorry i have to update SO quick im late for work LOL. I got another high on the monitor. took a 10miU test and it was negative. My period is still 5 days away. No more testing for me until maybe the 3,4,5ish.


----------



## confusedprego

Jessie - I'm jealous you'll be on a boat for new years! sounds so romantic! Although, my tummy is getting better, I'm not sure it could handle a boat lol. 

Rach - I've got my FX'd for you! My boobs always get really tender after I O so it sounds like you def did! Hopefully that sticks around and will be your first pregnancy symptom! 

Eliza - Morning sickness is def starting to subside, I've just felt slightly uneasy the last couple days - still have major tiredness, but I'll take something to reassure me lol. I don't think the morning sickness is gone, but that it's just taking a break. 

As for Mel, I'm really hoping it's just a matter of her uterus being too tilted and the baby being in a weird spot that they just can't see it yet. She has great hormone levels so we'll see! I think she goes for another scan next week. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## korink26

Ugg...today was my due date. I always thought I'd have a total break down if I wasn't PG on my due date, but I think I'm a little numb to it. I'm 5DPO today, so I think that helps me focus on hoping I'm PG. If it was AF time right now, I'd feel really discouraged.
Jessie, how romantic and amazing a boat ride on NYE!!! I can't imagine it being warm out right now! I think I need to relocate. Still no snow here (which this time last year we already have 26 inches) but it's really cold. I can't wait for your next scan picture! You're just one of the lucky ones that pregnancy didn't bother your body a bit. Sooo excited for Tuesday.
Eliza I always have people tell me to stop stressing so much and stop worrying and it will happen. I hate when they say that to me because it makes me second guess if my stress is the reason we're not getting PG. I really can't imagine anybody in our position though just being blah about the whole thing.
Rach can't wait for your BFP!! 
Lindsay your scan must be about a week away?


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Wishing you all a happy New Year!!! 

Still at the marina on the boat and no wifi signal so typing this on my phone. I hate to be Debbie downer but this is right in line with the crap year I've had... I saw some bright red spoting today in my pad. What do you girls think? I can't remember which is worse, the red or brown. I think my other MC's it was brown. I have my scan on Tuesday bit we'll see how it goes tonight. I really don't want to spend New Years at an ER. :(


----------



## babydust818

Jessie in all honesty i'm not sure what is worse. I had brown spotting at first. Maybe you have like a cyst or something that burst? Don't think the worst. Yeah i know, easier said than done. Just be calm. If i were you i'd think positive and wait it out until Tuesday for your appt. If it gets WORSE before then, then go to the ER. I am praying for you sweety. Tons of hugs your way.


----------



## korink26

Omg Jess I want to squeeze you!!! Since you've had such good scans I'm not real worried-I'm sure everything is just stretching and making room which could cause a bleed. Are you having any cramping? I'll be thinking about you liked Crazy Hun


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls, i dont know what to think. No cramping yet. Just red watery kind of blood that is light at the moment. I am praying it stops or doesn't get worse. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## korink26

Oh and with my miscarriage I had all brown/tan discharge no blood


----------



## babydust818

Thinking of you Jessie. I hope there's no cramps and the spotting stopped. xoxoxo

I got another HIGH on the monitor. Tmrw will be my last stick which i will probably go ahead and save. My body must be out of friggin whack.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy New Years girls!!!
Well I made it through the night with no cramping. The blood this morning is still pretty light, kinda watery like, but a little stringy. Sorry TMI. Tuesday could not get here soon enough.

How are you girls doing? Anything exciting happen last night?


----------



## korink26

That's good there's no cramping. How's DH doing? I see you had a miscarriage before at 11 +6, did you have good scans before that mc?
We really didn't do much for NYE....went to my sister's house and they made lobster, shrimp and steak so that was good. I didn't really want to drink a whole lot "just in case" so just had some wine and that made me sleepy so we were home by probably 11 and DH was snoring by midnight...geez what an exciting life we lead. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - DH is really good about everything. He worries a lot about my health through all this because he knows all I've been through between the emotional and physical pain of the MC's, all the testing I have been through etc. At one point this year I was really ready to give up, I was going to the doctor so much between all this and some eye problems I had this year. I was just so tired of it all. The things we go through for kids, I am so happy to be going through it with you all because I know you understand. A lot of people don't. 
Well the bleeding was still the same today, light and watery. I called and spoke to an on call doctor so I know where I need to go if I have cramping and she said about 50% of women have bleeding at this stage (seems a little high to me, I dunno) and she said half the time it turns out ok. She said to come in if I have severe cramping or soak more than 12 pads in a day. I was thinking, I will be heading in if I soak more than 3 in a day... 12!!! I would just go nuts.
My other pregnancies, I never had a scan before I was already having the MC. Oh, one time I did but there was no fetal pole or HB. That first loss at 11w, my first scan was scheduled at 12 weeks. This is the first time we've seen a successful scan.

Kelsey- your New years sounds nice, I LOVE seafood!!! Yum! When are you testing?


----------



## babydust818

Glad you're doing good today Jessie. I think you're okay! Especially if most woman bleed at this stage. Try to think positive hunny. Everything will be okay!!!! XOXO.

Kelsey, your night sounded like mine. OH and i just stayed home and ate a whole bunch of food. I drank a little bit of vodka but not enough to get me tipsy. So, idk why i even took a sip in the first place? lol. anyways, i got my fingers crossed for us. <3


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry to hear you're going through this Jess! I have everything crossed for you that it will turn out fine - It's good news that you've had such good scans up to this point!! I'm sure you'll feel a lot better on Tuesday when you see your little one!! 

We had a nice NYE too - just spent it with friends and family - my brother and his wife were in town, so it was nice to see them. My MS has reduced to mostly just nausea at this point. Lemonade is my new best friend 

We have any testers coming up???


----------



## Maddysmum

Im sorry you r going through this Jess but i have heard that it is common to have some bleeding this early on. And like you were told i think its ok as long as there is no cramps. I so hope the best for you. 

My new years was really quiet i was asleep at midnight lol first year ever done that. Went and visited my bestie yesterday and met her 1 week old boy it was actually easier than i thought it was going to be. I thought i was going to loose it being that close to a baby but i was just so happy for them to have a healthy boy because i love them so much


----------



## babydust818

I tested today and it was negative. For a brief second i thought i saw a very very faint second line. I even took a pic and used the negative effect on it. There was nothing. Then i brushed off the test to make sure... and sure enough it was a smudge of hair or something. I was like DAMNIT. The control line on it was fatter than the other 2 tests i've taken. Must mean it's a huge big fat NO. Ugh..


----------



## confusedprego

It's still early Rach! Don't lose hope!


----------



## babydust818

I will never lose hope Linds! :)

omg the weather here is SO bad. the snow came out of nowhere and there's wrecks everywhere. OH"s dad has been in traffic since 2. hasn't moved. it's insane what weather will do.


----------



## korink26

It's reassuring that they said some bleeding at this stage is normal, which I think I've heard many times before because of all the stretching your body is going through to make room. I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow, please update after your appt---what time is it at?
Lindsay glad you're feeling a little better! Lemonade? Who woulda thunk! :)
Rachael we finally got a LITTLE bit of snow, but barely anything. Just really cold here, today and tomorrow the high is in the teens! Jessie sooo jealous of you at times like this! January is my least favorite month, it goes so slow for me and it's so cold.
Rachael when are you testing next? You may have O'd way later than normal, so don't feel bad if you get BFNs. Didn't you say though there were days on the sticks that it looked like both lines were darker so you may have Ov'd but the monitor just didn't pick it up?
Eliza you must be close to OV huh?! Yippee!
My temps have been back to kinda low, damnit. By this time in my cycle my temps were much higher in my PG cycle. If I don't start spotting and temps stay up I'll test this coming Sat/Sun.
Any other news on Mel?


----------



## babydust818

Kels i took a good look at my sticks and honestly, none of my sticks showed the 2nd line being darker than the 1st. Like they were similar and all that but not anything like last month when i peaked. When i peaked the 2nd line was solid... this time the 2nd line was SO thin. idk, the lady at the CBFM hotline said that most woman don't ovulate one time every 13 months. SO WEIRD. i think if i don't get pg this time around. i'm going to put it on hold for a little bit and focus on myself. I'm going to lose some weight because i'm OVERWEIGHT. I think that will help. I'm not sure though... ugh so hard to make that decision.


----------



## Maddysmum

I still have my fingers crossed for you Rach, I have hope because of all your high readings. When is the witch due for you how do you have an idea of how many dpo you are at all.

Jessie i have been thinkin of you constantly and im guessing it should be early tuesday morning there i think thats when u said your app is. Im wishing u all the best babe.

Kels yes should be Oing any day now havent had the O cramps of ewcm yet but still doing the deed at least every second day trying everyday lol. Now im hanging for the weekend to hear about your test


----------



## babydust818

I woke up this morning feeling like i got hit by a mack truck! I am cramping in my lower back and vajayjay area. I ran into the bathroom because i didn't know if i was bleeding or not. It's in the prestages of AF. It's that yellow/orangish tint that changes into brown. Ugh..! This would be the EARLIEST it's came since my MC in August. I'm usually CD31-35 before AF shows. Today i'm CD29. If it's a solid flow then it would only be CD28. Damn!

Well, i'm making the decision to NTNP for a few months. I'm severely overweight and i think it will help my chances. When i got pregnant my first time (which would be my ONLY time), i had been dieting for 4 months and lost like 50lbs. After the MC i just kept eating my feelings away. I think i've gained like 20-25 of it back. So i'm heading to the gym today and taking care of myself for a change. I know this is what needs to be done to get my rainbow. I will still be on here. Got to see how my girls are doing!


----------



## korink26

Oohhh no Rachael, that sucks!!! :( :( I'm so sad I'll be losing you as my TTC buddy, but that's me being selfish. It's amazing of you to be able to put yourself first and realize what you need to do. Maybe by not focusing on it you'll be one of those girls that will say "when I stopped trying so hard it happened"---warning though, I usually want to smack them lol Bbbuuuttt I have to think on the positive side, the night before my BFP I had brown/bloody discharge, but then it just went away. Sssoo it's def. still possible!!!! Plus yellow/orange? could it be implantation?
I may or may not be grasping at straws, but I just doonnnn'ttt wwwannnaaa let yoou gggooo!!!
AFM--my temp sucked again today. Getting so frustrated. And Rachael you bring up a good point about getting into shape. I have an elliptical and for 3 years was religious on it 4-5 times a week. When I got my BfP I was nervous it was too strenuous so I stopped, and then after my miscarriage I was too lazy to get back into the routine and just hoped I'd get my next BFP so I wouldn't have to worry about the workout. I still walked most nights with the dog, but now that it's cold I don't even bother. Ugg...maybe you'll be my motivation to get back on the horse.
*Jessie hun can't wait to hear good news from you today!!*


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls- sorry for the late and short response but I have been at the doctors office for 6 hours today and I'm exhausted. 3 ultrasounds later I have no good news to share. No HB and I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully I can make it through the night as the cramping has already started to pick up. I guess I will be back to joining you girls as TTC :(


----------



## Maddysmum

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls- sorry for the late and short response but I have been at the doctors office for 6 hours today and I'm exhausted. 3 ultrasounds later I have no good news to share. No HB and I am scheduled for a D&C in the morning. Hopefully I can make it through the night as the cramping has already started to pick up. I guess I will be back to joining you girls as TTC :(

Hey mate, /im so sorry to hear that. Its not fair i wish u didnt have to go through this again. Wish i could give u a big :hugs:

Rach how r u going, Has the spotting stopped at all i hope so


----------



## korink26

OH MY FRICKEN GOD JESSIE!! I can't tell you , not even close to how awful I feel for you. I've had anxiety today and at first I was like what in the heck am I having anxiety for, and I realized it was for your appt (call me crazy). 
Literally in tears for you....I've prayed and said if it meant me not getting my BFP this month for you to have a good scan I would be content...my heart just hurts.
:cry::nope:
Thank God for your amazing husband who can take care of you. Although I'm sure he needs some comfort as well. I hope you both have amazing support around you. And I also hope they can give you answers as to why this keeps happening.
This whole process is starting to just piss me off.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, sorry I have been AWOL! I accidentally unsubscribed to this thread and didn't realise and thought no one was posting over the Hols! So i just checked through the ttc after loss and found it again! :dohh:

Jessie I'm soooo sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. Something that has helped me in the last week is talking to people who have had 4 losses and then been successful but it's just absolutely devastating. x x x x x x 

Yes, my news was bad too. I went for a scan just after Christmas and there was a sac measuring 20mm with nothing in it! So considering I was 6 weeks 4 days that was not a good sign. The worst thing was that they saw some kind of mass next to my left ovary and admitted me to hospital with a possible second pregnancy (ectopic). I was on a drip ready for an operation, a laproscopy so they could check for a second pregnancy when 4 hours later a senior consultant came round to look at my scan pictures. He said that the mass was definitely just my corpus luteum -! And they let me go home. It was awful! And my hormone levels ruled out ectopic too as they were so high, 37000 with progesterone at 68. Yeah I am hoping it turns round by the scan this Friday morning but I doubt it. I have read success stories about tilted uteruses, which I have, but the scans have had no trouble picking up a baby before, I just don't see how it could be hiding. Oh dear not a good start for 2012 for me and Jessie. Things have got to get better! Jessie we just have to keep remembering that most people who have recurrent miscarriages go on to be successful! x x x x

Hi Kelsey, Lindsay, Eliza, rach, everyone :wave: I've missed you girls!


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie, you should have the chromosomes of the fetus tested if you're having a d and c x x x x x


----------



## confusedprego

Ladies I'm so sorry to hear this!! I'm literally in tears for you! :hugs: I don't even know what to say...


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls, thanks for your thoughts!! Its been a really rough night. I am on my way this morning to my doctors office for a scan prior to my D&C because I think I went through most of the miscarriage last night so they are going to check this morning. It was absolutely awful, the worst I've experienced yet. "stuff" was just POURING out for a couple hours. DH was amazing through it all as he was trying to collect everything per doctors orders. There were a couple times I thought I was going to pass out from all the blood and tissue. I am just hoping its all out and I still dont have to do the D&C today. Still cramping this morning, hoping they can prescribe something stronger to help. I am definitely having the tissue tested, as long as I collected it ok. I really need to know.

I will post an update later. Thanks again for your support girls.

Mel- it's great to have you back!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Jessie, I'm sorry :hugs: just to cheer you up, just been reading a thread about a poster called stardust22 and she had 4 mc's and was successful on her fifth attempt. I have read ten other stories in the last hour on b and b and all were 4 mc + and successful in the end. We're just going to have to keep trying Jessie x x x x x we will get there. I hope you get the fetus chromosomally tested as that can tell you a lot. You're in my thoughts today x x x x


----------



## korink26

Jess thinking of you all day today, sorry you're going through such a traumatic experience :hugs: :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

Jessie you're in my thoughts today! Please let us know how everything goes and how you're doing :hugs:


----------



## korink26

I feel silly even writing this when Jessie's going through what she's going through, but doc called and said my Progesterone was only 10.45. She wasn't even going to give me the number and just said the number looked fine and that *WHEN* (then after she said *when *she changed it to *IF*) AF shows to call and they're going to up my Clomid. I just wish they were straight up and said the number was pretty low (I think they want it closer to 20---but I get conflicting numbers). Same with my miscarriage when the HB was low they were like oh no it's completely normal and everything is fine and I'm the one that insisted on a follow up ultrasound which showed the heart stopped.
Ugg, so I was really hoping that since I was already ovulating my numbers would be great on Clomid and be just the boost I needed. Now I know that I must BARELY of been ovulating before the clomid. At least now I don't have to be impatient to test this weekend. Ugg..


----------



## confusedprego

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

That website says that doctor's look for a progesterone level of greater than 10 for a natural cycle and greater than 15 on a medicated cycle, but that's at 7DPO. So, it sounds like you're close! I have no idea what mine was at that point. Maybe you just need a little more of a boost. But hopefully it won't matter and you will be pregnant this cycle! Can they give you progesterone suppositories? it sounds like from what I read on the internet that anything over 10 indicates ovulation..So there's an egg out there!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry babyandbump is bugging out on me and it double posted but I do have something to add! 

I think doctor's should be straight forward with you no matter how good/bad the news is!! When I had my missed miscarriage, the first doctor that saw the enlarged yolk sac/slow-to-no HB/small measuring fetal pole - was totally straight forward with me and told me I might start bleeding at any point but to come back in for another scan just to be sure and more bloodwork la de dah. But then, the next visit there was a HB (weak) and the yolk sac had shrunk but the baby hadn't grown at all - I had a different doctor that saw me and gave us so much hope when my SIL was nice enough to be straight forward with us and say in her experience it wasn't going to go anywhere. 

I really think doctors shouldn't give false hope, I understand they don't want to stress us out anymore than is necessary but the let down later is so much worse. But then again, I guess if it were some fluke thing then I would've wanted them to give me some sort of hope, but I don't know...I hear ya!


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey :hugs: Im not sure about this so will do some research for you now. However it stands to logical reason that if they are upping your dose they think you need it?? They should be more honest I agree, I hate being kept in the dark about things, I'd rather know and face it! I'll see I can find some Useful links x x x but don't worry if they up your dose that might do the trick. You could also go for a mid cycle scan too to see the size of the follicle? X x x here's a useful discussion about it Hun https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...your-progesterone-levels-after-ovulating.html. There are soooo many clomid success stories out there, it might must take a while to get the dose right. Also there's a useful thread... https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...id-please-join-ask-questions-get-answers.html. All about clomid and the triplet lady is on there too! X x x


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the links girls! I was really disappointed at first, but now I'm just ready for AF and ready to try with a higher dose (I'd be worried sick if I did get PG this cycle because with such a crappy OV I think I'd have a repeat of my last pregnancy). The more I think about it I guess I'm glad that we found this out because hopefully Clomid is all that's needed and we'll be good to go. Just nervous because they only give me 3 rounds and then I have to go off because it thins the uterine lining so much. So, bring on round 2.
Mel missed you much girl. Glad you came back to us! I so hope for a great scan on friday for you!


----------



## babydust818

whoa whoa whoa! I haven't read in a day and all this bad news appears. Mel and Jessie, my heart goes out to you. I've only been through it once. I couldn't imagine going through it multiple times. I pray that you girls will have a fast recovery and be able to TTC very soon. You girls are doing amazing. Being so strong!! You've got this. xoxoxoxo

Ugh, i think today is just a bad day for news. My dog whom is like my child had to be taken to the vet today. She has a blind eye due to cataracts and i noticed the last 3 days it's been really red and swollen. The vet told me she had glaucoma in her eye and i have 1 of 2 choices. 1.) she will need a shot in her eye once every month for the rest of her life. It would be $40 a shot. He said her eye may still even need to eventually come out with doing that. or 2.) i would have to get her eye removed. It's going to cost me $350ish. I'll do anything for my little Sadie!! She is my child. I love her so very much and just want to cry at the thought of seeing her with a sewn eye. :( the vet said glaucoma is very painful. So, either tmrw or friday we're taking her for surgery.... :'( they gave me inflammatory pills and pain medicine for her until then.

To top it off i got AF. I got super painful cramps. Makes me just wanna sleep all damn day!!! 

Kels, you haven't lost me as a TTC partner! As much as i say i'll be NTNP, i hope you know i will be paying more attention then them people ;) i'll be somewhat TTC and NTNP if that makes sense!!! I won't be using CBFM this month. I'm not sure what progesterone levels and all that are suppose to be! I hope everything turns out perfect and you get your BFP for February!!

Lindsay, how are you and that precious baby?!? You still having morning sickness? Have you been thinking of any names yet?! :)


----------



## korink26

Oh noo Rachael!! :hugs: Poor lil Sadie! How old is she? I'm such an animal lover so that just makes me sad. She'll bounce back like nothing happened though :) If only we could explain to them what's going on....
Oh AF, damnit! I actually am hoping for it now that I know this cycle is kind of a dud. Want to move on to the next one. I'm doing lil cartwheels over here that I still have you as my TTC partner. :happydance: And I understand the NTNP/TTC approach. I wish I could do that, but I think I'm too much of a control freak.
DH turns the big 3-0 next month, and I'd LOVE to be able to give him a BFP for his birthday.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey Mel its great to see u back but im sorry about the situation your in i hope you have some positive news on friday.
Jessie im thinkim of you all day too im sorry you r going through this and i hope you dont have to have the D&c. I hope you are able to get plenty of rest its lovely that u have such a wonderful partner, where would we b wih out them hey.
Rach sorry af got you i really thought it was your month with all those highs. I understand u totally wanting to stop obsessing over it. I wish i could lol. And im sorry about you dog I will be think of you guys having to take her for surgery but it will be the best thing for her. I have a horse that is blind in one eye after she hit it on a fence and they really do work out how to addapt to it. Give her lots of cuddles and one from me too.
Kels im sorry to hear about your clomid dramas but it sounds like there getting ontop of what will be best for you, I know what u mean with wanting af to come since they r telling you this month u were not on the right amount of clomid and thinkig something may not be right because of that.
As for me I preety sure today is OV day we have bd for the last 3 days and i plan on keeping on doind it. Its getting a bit crazy really. I dont want to keep doing this every month. But i kknow i will till i see those 2 lines. We got a new horse yesterday so were going riding when oh gets home from work. I havent been riding since before i was preg with maddy so should be interesting lol Im gonna be buggered after riding this afternoon then home to bd LOL.


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls!! I appreciate it so much. I know she's going to adapt to it. I just hate to see it. i wish i could give her my eye. And Kels i totally agree, it's so hard because you can't tell them what's going on. My poor punky. She's asleep right now. I think the pain medicine has got her zonked

Kels i hope you just get a BFP! I hope the higher dosage of clomid is going to do the trick. What exactly was going on for them to put you on it? Reason why i say that is because i'm wondering if i need it. I didn't ovulate last month according to CBFM and it's always all over the place.

Eliza, i appreciate the kind words! I'm sorry about your horse. It's so sad! I hope you and OH get a sticky bean after all that BDing. I pray for you!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jessie - I hope everything went OK yesterday and you're doing alright!! 

Kels - Your hormones seem to be on the right track so yay for going forward and giving them a little extra nudge next cycle! 

Eliza - a new horse? that's so exciting! I've always wanted my own horse but land is so expensive here I'm not sure I'll ever get there. Although DH does want 10 acres one day - we're only at 0.25 right now! Ha! 

Rach - so sorry about your dog!! My dog is my baby too! I love him to pieces and would do anything for him!! 

Mel - I have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow! 

AFM - morning sickness seems to be fading but (TMI) digestive issues are taking it's place - UGH! Ohwell, haha. DH is very weird about my "south end" of the digestive tract so it's very difficult to not be able to talk to him about it. I have a doctor's appointment on Monday, can't wait to have someone to discuss it with. It doesn't seem to be the normal pregnancy issues people have that I read about. I'll figure it out haha.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lindsay I think you'll get all sorts of icky symptoms but it will be worth it in the end!! Hope you get some relief though! X x x
St marys called me today. They want to do all the tests on me again from scratch. So I won't be able to ttc till march, but quite glad of a break anyway. I just want to have the all clear from st marys, the best recurrent mc clinic in the uk, before I try again then at least I can be confident it is bad luck if it happens again!


----------



## filipenko32

Rachel, sorry about your dog :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Eliza, hope you enjoy the horse riding! X


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls, 
So I did end up having to have the D&C yesterday. :( I couldn't believe it after the huge chunks of tissue I passed Tuesday night!!!! (Sorry TMI) When I went in for my scan Wednesday morning they said that there was still quite a bit of tissue in there that needed to be removed to prevent infection and the implantion spot should be scrapped. I am feeling better today and ready to start a healthier me for 2012!! BTW I am chalking up the MC to 2011 since I started bleeding on the 31at, I am hoping that 2012 will be a better year for me and for us all!!!

Kelsey - I had a very low Progesterone level too... like a 10 something after I was pregnant that's why I was put on the Progesterone. I still hope you get your BFP this month!!!

Mel - good luck with your scan on Friday and if you can't start TTC until March, I will be right there with you, I don't think I will be able to start trying again until then too. I hope it's just us because the rest of you girls BETTER have your BFP's by then!!!!!

Rach - I am so sorry about your dog. I just went through a year of daily treatments with my cat and I know it's so hard, they are our children!!!

Eliza - That is awesome about your new horse, you should post a pic! (That reminds me I promised you girls a cruise pic, I need to get that posted). I really hope you get your BFP this month so don't go bouncing around too much!!!

Lindsay - sorry about your "south-end" problems. We are hear to help you with those if you need to discuss. TMI does not really apply with all that we've been through. Hoping it clears up quickly for you. I had some this month too but I think I just had a stomach bug for a few days.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you recover quickly Jessie, I was thinking about you yesterday :hugs: we will get there!! Yes we will be ttc in march so hoping for a bfp in April!! We can be ttc buddies x x x


----------



## korink26

Aww *Jessie* sorry they still had to do the D&C. How are you feeling after? Hopefully not too much cramping/pain. Are they testing everything? Sorry for all the questions, just concerned. :hugs: And yes, def. keep this loss in 2011, 2012 is a whole new year for you and all of us.
*Mel *glad they're doing all the testing with you. It's great to be at such a wonderful facility because then you know you can trust in them. You have your follow up scan tomorrow right? You still might get amazing news and not need to worry about doing all the testing though!! 
*Eliza* Hoping you O'd! Bring on the 2WW---maybe you'll be the first BFP of 2012 for us. FX'd!! Every month after our long BD'ing schedule I pray it's the last. It's so exhausting isn't it?? 
*Lindsay* If you're speaking of having diarrhea I thought that was fairly common in pregnancy? Geez, I don't know which would be worse--north or south end problems!! At least if it's north end you can puke in a bucket if need be, south end not so much. Did I just give you all a bad image?? :haha: I'm not sure if anybody knows what IBS is but it's an intestinal/bowel issue and I get pretty bad flair ups. I hope when I'm pregnant it doesn't irritate it even more. Like Jessie said, there's nothing TMI for this group hun! :)
*Rachael*, they let me try just because of how long we've been TTC. No testing or anything. My doc said even though I'm ovulating every month, it's possible it's not good quality. Looks like she was right, although I suspected that already because my LP is on the shorter end, since my MC I've spotted the last day or 2 of my LP and my temps are usually on the lower end. Sssoo...Anywho, Rach hope everything goes ok with Sadie today. Does she have to stay overnight at the vet or can you take her home right away?

Today my temp went up a bit and I'm really headachy (I'm 10DPO)?! I get weird temps though so it could be anything. But for once I'm hoping I'm not PG because I'd be so worried the outcome! I'm anxious for AF to come so we can go on to the next cycle.


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I will definitely be your buddy!!! :hugs:


OMGosh Kelsey - I almost peed my pants reading your post to Lindsay 
(and with what I have going on down there I don't need that!!! LOL) :haha:

Today I felt fine when I got up but as the day is progressing I feel tired and I think the meds are making me feel a little loopy. :sleep: (I'm at work today so that's probably not good). Yes they said they will be testing everything. Hopefully we did a good job of collecting what we could the first night and they got the rest yesterday. I definitely had already passed the sac when I got to my U/S appt yesterday morning. Not too much cramping today and the bleeding is light so that's good. They gave me some pain meds too but I am hoping not to have to take them.

Kelsey - I have IBS and get bad flair ups too. Its awful isn't it!!!?? WE might have to discuss this sometime. I'm not sure if it gets worse when you get pregnant because I can't seem to stay pregnant very long but the problem with IBS when your pregnant is that you can't take the meds so when you do start having the pain etc you just have to suffer through it because there's nothing you can take. :(
And don't worry about the outcome this month, I am sure you will be fine and I am hoping for a BFP from you to cheer me up (I'm being selfish I know, but DH says you can when you're not feeling well :))
BTW did you watch the Bachelor Monday... those girls are NUTS, I think it's going to be a interesting season!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie are you sure you should be at work!! I'm worried about you! :hugs: :hugs: 

My cramping has started after having none at all ever! It feels weird as I finally feel like something is going on down there! Jessie, here are our positives, we get pregnant quickly, most women who mc repeatedly get their baby, see this link and join if you like, we will get there!! PMA https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/822106-pal-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us.html. X x x


----------



## babydust818

Mel, what is PAL? Pregnant after loss? Sorry. I think a little break from TTC would be good to let your body heal. I know it sucks but at the same time it's going to help you. I had my loss in August and here it is January and i'm already ready for a damn break! It's really frusterating. Baby making should be fun but it definitely isn't once you've lost babies. We are definitely here for you hunny!!!!! xoxoxoxo

Jessie, i've never had a D&C but i'm glad they got all the tissue, etc out. So that way you have no extra worrying. I'm so sorry for your loss. I like your outlook on it being 2011. My dogs eye started on the 31st as well. So i'm blaming all that on 2011 as well. 2012 IS INDEED going to be THE YEAR for all good things!!! You're going to make it hunny. you're going to make it out with a beautiful healthy baby! ALL OF US ARE!!

Kels, jersey shore comes on tonight!! LOL. i'm so excited! Thanks for the advice about clomid. I think i'm going to maybe look into it sometime. I don't have insurance nor a doctor so it's going to be tricky. Sadie's appt is scheduled for tmrw at 8am. We won't be able to pick her up until 8pm that night unless something about doesn't go right then she will have to spend the night. I hope she doesn't have to because i will be SO worried about her. I have to work tmrw so OH is going to have to drop her off :( Her eye looks alot better today than it has been. I think the medicine is helping her.

Lindsay, what kind of problems? You must be opposite of plugged up. You must have the runs? Is it like discolored or something? Trust me, you can talk about any pooping problems because i imagine i've had it or heard of it! Is your butt burning because of the rhea? I hate that. Use some vasaline, just don't double dip your fingers ;) hope i made you smile! 

Oh stupid AF is a pain in my vajingle. So weird because this is how my cycles have been since my MC on August 1st:

August 1 - spotting from MC started.
August 3 - heavy bleeding from MC.
Sept 5th - 1st period.
Sept 10 - last day of 1st period.
Oct 6 - 1st day of 2nd period.
Oct 8 - last day of 2nd period.
Nov 7 - 1st day of 3rd period.
Nov 10 - last day of 3rd period.
Dec 6 - first day of 4th period.
Dec 9/10 - last day of 4th period.
Jan 4 - 1st day of 5th period.

This month would make it the earliest it's came. So weird. I believe i went till CD29. Idk what my LP was because i never ovulated. Any ideas what i should do or consider?


----------



## korink26

omg girls I'm trying to read this on my lunch and you all have my laughing my A** off! People around me are like huh!? Rachael, you're just too much. "just don't dip it"?!?! lol!!!
Jessie I can't believe you are at work today!! I wish I lived in FL and I'd be driving there and picking your hinder up and driving you right back home! You need time to heal emotionally and physically! You are officially one of the strongest people I've ever met...Oh boy, do I have stories on the IBS. I've had 2 colonscopies already, wait...3 and I'm only 28! They keep testing me thinking I have Crohn's Disease, but then it comes back negative. Ugg...just beautiful isn't it.
Mel I hope the cramping is a belly growing and making room for your baby to grow. Hope it doesn't get uncomfortable for you.
And and Jessie, the Bachelor. Whoa, there are some real treats on this season! Should be very interesting. There's something I really don't like about Mr. Ben, but the girls are a hoot so I'm really looking forward to the rest of the season.
And yes Rachael, JERSEY SHORE B****!!!!! I'm disappointed that Snookie weighs like 5 lbs now----it was nice to have a reality show where the girls were a normal size!
Biggest Loser also started this week so my DVR is going to be smoking with all my tv show taping I'll be doing.:dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: Rach!!!


----------



## babydust818

LOL omg i know. Snooks is too small now. She doesn't look like a meatball anymore. I'm actually shocked she has the mentality to lose weight. She just seems like the type to give up and never try LOL. Omg I watched the biggest loser the other night. There's a guy on there with his brother that is from my hometown! His name is Joe Messina. So obviously i'm rooting for him! Omg then The Challange is going to be on. AND american idol. What am i gonna do?!


----------



## Maddysmum

Pain in your vajingle Rach LOL you crack me up. Im thinking of your dog today and sending you guys some positive energy to the other side of the world. 

Jessie im worried about u being at work too. Im sorry u had to go through the D&C and i hope they find some answers for you. Im glad your putting you mc in 2011 because i think 2012 is going to be a better year for us all. Looking forward to seeing your cruise pic

Mel you hhave you app today i think so im praying that all goes well for you. Are u thinkin your crampping is a good or bad thing. I mean is it like early preg cramps and streaching you get.

Kelsie i hope you get what your after this month. And yes this bding thing is a killer lol feel bad for saying that but i guess im not always feeling like it and it does seem like a chore instead of something that happens because we want it too.

Lindsay like everyone else has said TMI doesnt apply here. When i was preg i had all sorts of things going on its crazy how it changes everything like it does. I remember eating then having bad poo cramps and sitting on the loo not being able to go and then not being abkle to stopped and sweating my butt off. One day when it happened we were staying at my parents and i was so hot in the loo i stripped off. I thought i was gonna pass out all i could think was that i was gonna pass out in the nude and my dad was gonna come find me LOL

AFM i went riding yesterday took it easy though as jessie said i tried not to bounce around too much because i think yesterday i oed and im thinking i dont want to disturb anything in there by being too rough lol . So here i go again with the tww. So glad its a new year. Jessie i will post a pic soon of new horse


----------



## Maddysmum

VAJINGLE its my new word lol i love it Stealing that one Rach


----------



## korink26

Oh and Rachael, my cycles usually vary but a couple days---some are 26 days some are 30 days----but usually my LP is around the same length. I know you don't like temping, but it's the sure way to verify that you are or are not ovulating. It's let me get to know my body sooo much. It pin pointed around the same time every month that I ovulate. I've gotten positive OPK's before but then my temp didn't rise so I knew my body tried to O but didn't the first time and then I got a temp rise a couple days later so I knew my body actually OV'd. OPK's and our monitor can be tricky to rely on because they can't confirm actual ovuation, just that your body is trying.
So, maybe for a month just try it. If you work diff. hours at work it might be hard, but if possible it helped me learn sooo much about my cycle!!


----------



## babydust818

LOL go ahead and use it Eliza!

Kels, thank you. I'm going to buy a bbt. Going to start charting!

Okay, a friend in another thread mentioned this and i would LOVE to share it with you. Please go to youtube and google "Gone too soon" by Daughtry. Please listen to it. I guarantee you will LOVE it. It's beautiful and describes how we feel perfectly for our babies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPAfjznNOL8

please please listen!!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Thank you foir sharing that Rach it is a beautiful video and i have never that song im sitting here with tears rolling down my face.


----------



## confusedprego

You ladies are the best lol You had me laughing all day but I was on my phone and pretty busy (I can't check this page on my work computer) so I couldn't answer but thanks for the laughs!! 

Welp, if you wanna know what's goin on with me, it really sucks. I'm hoping tomorrow morning will be better. So, here goes - since Sunday I haven't had a "normal" movement so to speak. They've been crazy soft that are "introduced" but watery almost mucus consistency. But then every morning starting on Tuesday as soon as I take my first sip of water it's like it turns on the beast in my stomach. Horrible cramping and I feel like if I don't get to a bathroom I will just go on myself (so gross, I know!). But, as soon as I get to the bathroom only a tiny bit of gross loose stuff comes out and then the cramping continues and I have to just sit there and wait it out. Then, I'll think it's over and go lay down and it starts up again. The other day I was on my way to work and didn't think I would make it! Then once it's all done, I'm good for the day. So, I have a combo pack of "I can't go" and "omg, I have to go I have to go!!" 
I've been eating more granola bars and hoping it will help but I honestly have no idea what to do about it. It seems like the more water I drink while it's happening, the more the cramping comes but the more I get out. lol ugh, it grosses me out. Any of you have anything like this before?


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh girls you have had me laughing so hard today. And although I warned you that I did not need to pee my pants in my current state I did need the laugh!!! Rach, you are just too much. :rofl:

Well I probably could have taken a couple extra days off at work but I am an accountant and we're in year end close so I would feel really guilty doing it. I wasn't sure when I started the day whether I should have gone in or not but it turned out OK as the day went on. I can't believe tomorrow is Friday. With off of my issues this week I really lost track of time. 

Lindsay - I am not sure about the back and forth thing you have going on but the cramping and not being able to go and having to wait it out sounds like my IBS. When I am having an "episode" It almost comes in waves for me (of pain and not being able to go) that can last for an hour or sometimes longer. Once I do go its not solid but as soon as its all out I feel a lot better. I know that being pregno really messes up your digestive track. Maybe it could cause this type of symptom? Have you ever had anything like this before?
The other runny part is how I felt last week. Sometimes when I tried to go pee it was actually coming out of 2 places (gross sorry!!!). I definitely had to get to the bathroom in a hurry. That passed after a few days though.

Kelsey - I have had a couple colonoscopy's too... pleasant aren't they!!???

Ok here's a couple cruise pics I promised... one I took at the Tulum Ruins in Mexico and DH and I in Roatan, Honduras. I think I might be ready for another cruise soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







109.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 5









12 12 11_0156.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - thanks for sharing the video. It was beautiful since we've all been through losses we can relate so well to "gone too soon"!!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay def sounds like IBS!! Just be careful with fried food or anything greasy can set it off. If you google IBS triggers it will give you some ideas and maybe see if you can relate it to anything you've eaten recently. Everybody has different triggers.
For some reason after my D&C I had the WORST pain when I had to go #2. Like it would stop me dead in my tracks and practically crumble to a fetal position! The doctor said there should have been no correlation but geezzz. Only lasted a couple days.
Jessie great pics---what a great looking couple! At some point I think we'll all hafta post pictures of us with our OHs! I can not download a pic though---what the heck?!
Rachael great song.....now I just have to get myself composed again!


----------



## Maddysmum

Jessie your pics are great. That looks like such a beautiful place and you guys r a cute couple. I would love to see some pics of you girls and you OH's ill see if i can down load one


----------



## Maddysmum

Here is a couple of pics of me and my OH. I had blond hair for about 7 years and just recently decided to go dark. The pic with the dark hair was taken on xmas day on our way to visit FIL in hospital. So this is us lol


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks for your thoughts ladies!! This morning went better but still not fun. No wateryness this time just cramps and "soft stuff". I googled "pregnancy induced irritable bowel syndrome" and I guess it's kind of common. I have had digestive issues in the past but they were quite a bit different than this. When I was on Yasmin/Ocella after about 2 years of being on it, after I would eat anything with a lot of oil or butter or grease about 20-30 minutes later, I would be in an insane amount of pain in my stomach and about 10 minutes after that, my intestines would pretty much just expel anything that was in there and then it was over. My doctor thought that I had something wrong with my gall bladder but when we got it checked everything was fine. However, about 2 months after getting off the pill, all of that went away and I could eat anything I wanted to. Now, I'm having this morning-only water-induced cramping but can't go kinda thing. I have a doc appointment on Monday, so I'm just going to ask what I should do then. 

Jess - I can't believe you went back to work the next day!! You are wonderwoman!! I hope you get some time to relax this weekend! Are they running any tests on you?? 

I love the pics guys!! Here's a couple of me and DH. One is of us on my in-laws boat at their house where we got married - we should live somewhere warmer because being on the water is mine and DH's favorite place to be. If we're not on his parent's boat, we're out on our kayaks on a river nearby. Another one is my favorite from our wedding 2 labor day's ago <3 and the other is of my favorite activity that is obviously now on hiatus - wine tasting! DH's not a big fan but does it because he knows I love it so much :) he's great.
 



Attached Files:







KirkandIBoat.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5









KirkandIwedding.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7









KirkandIwine.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## filipenko32

Right well that was a nightmare!! Back home now. So the baby is there, it measures a week behind at 6.4 and the heartbeat is low at 68. Just like all my other miscarriages. I'm going to have to class this as a treatment failure now (steroids). Can't believe they've all been the same!! The only difference is this had such high hormone levels :shrug: obviously that means nothing. What do you girls think? I just want it to be over! Going by my other 3 patterns the heartbeat will stop in precisely 3 days.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely pics Lindsay and Eliza!! Beautiful dress and hair on your wedding day Lindsay :cloud9: Ill post mine later but I'll remove them after you've all seen as want to remain anonymous and it is the Internet x x x


----------



## korink26

Such beautiful friends I have!!! Love all the pictures!! :) So Eliza, is it more fun being blonde or brunette?!
I've also been leery about posting anything with my pic on, but aw heck I want to see everybody. When I get home later I'll try again to post some of DH and I. And maybe our fur baby too, Presley. (I LOVE Elvis Presley)
Rachael, how's Sadie doing? 
Checking cervix today and had blood. Nothing showing on my panty liner, but she's on her way.
Eliza, how soon until testing for you?
Jessie hope you're feeling ok today, and Linds hope you also are feeling good today.
Mel, sorry today didn't go well. There's always those stories though with the positive outcomes. When is your follow up?


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - sorry the witch is on her way but that's what you wanted, right? Hopefully a higher dose of clomid will be just what you need!! Bring on 2012 cycles!! 

Mel - I know this isn't reassuring, but what you're saying is exactly what happened to me with my first missed miscarriage. I went on 7.4 but baby only measured 6.4 - but the machine couldn't even pick up the heartbeat, we had to count it as you could see it on the screen and it was around 70 and my SIL brought in all the techs that were working that day and the guy that had been doing this for 20 years told me he had never seen it end well with stats like that. I've read of stories online that the baby has come around but I'm so sorry you're going through this!! When are you supposed to get your test results back??

Jess - how you doin hun?? 

Eliza - how's that new horse of yours?? 

Rach - how's your fur baby?

AFM - this morning sucked again, can't wait to talk to my doctor about it on Monday! I'm getting super nervous for my appointments next week, I'm hoping everything will be fine and I can finally relax (even though I don't think I ever will!!). I've been feeling great the last few days besides the whole morning poop thing so it makes me nervous that everything just kind of disappeared! I know it's supposed to around now, but it's still nerve wracking.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay, that's really good to know especially as you're successful now! I don't want this pregnancy to go on and on so I'm hoping it will end early next week so I can get it over with. Don't worry about your appointment, everything is going to be perfect! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Did yours have a yolk sac Lindsay, just had a look at my report and it said yolk sac not visible! Dont understand how that could be! Maybe its very small...


----------



## babydust818

Sadie is doing good. She's home with me now. Her eye is so gruesome to look at. I just want to die every time i see it. She has to wear one of them cones on her head so she doesn't itch it. In all honesty, i think that's what bothers her most right now. She HATES it. I wish i could fast forward the next 2 weeks so she can get it off and the stitches out. My poor baby. I feel so bad. I know i did a good thing. I know she will eventually feel really good. I just hope i did do the right thing. I hope the vet knew what they were talking about... every time i look at her it breaks my heart. I love her more than words could say. Most people i talk to make it seem like they would of put her to sleep. They are out of their f'n minds. I'd never give up on her. Not until she gives up on me first. She still has so much fight in her. She's still so alert. She's got so much more love to give. It would be cruel to just put her to sleep. I'd rather her be here with me than not here with me. Whenever that day comes, i will know. I pay so much attention to her, i listen to my animals unlike other people. I love her SO much.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey Lindsay i love your pics thanks for sharing, your dress is beautiful. I think we will never really be able to fully relax i wont when i fall pregnant again. Good luck for your test on monday im sure everthing will be fine.
Kels, I think blonds have more fun LOL but OH loves my dark hair and i can do it at home now instead of getting my regrowth done every month. Im naturally dark. Im sorry to hear af is coming but at the same time thats what you were hoping for hey.
Mel, im sorry this pregnancy doesnt look like it is going to go ahead. Im thinkin of you sending you a big hug i hope its not a long process for you.
Rach, hows your dog going today bet shes getting lots of love from mum and dad.
Jess, how are you feeling today mate i hope your getting lots of rest now its the weekend.

AFM i feel crampy today and have had the ewcm for the last 3 days so im ov sometime yesterday or today. I dont know if the cramping is from all the bding we have done it 6 days straight now im bloody buggered lol OH is loving it though. I want to go horse riding so bad but i dont want to be all bouncing around and disturb anything, if thats possible. so aleast 10 days till testing for me. Im not buying preg tests off internet this month so i wont b testing everyday lol


----------



## Maddysmum

Rach, i know you have done the right thing. A lot of ppl would have just given up and taken the easier and cheeper way out. Im sure she knows how much you love her and i can hear it to. Im a huge animal lover we have 3 dogs 1 cat and 2 horses and we love them all to death They r our babys and i would do anything for them inclusing what u have had to do. Give your little cone head a cuddle for me xoxo


----------



## babydust818

Thank you so so so much Eliza. Makes me feel a lot better. I appreciate your kind words. It really does help. She's asleep right now... i think. She keeps waking up. She keeps scaring herself with that cone on her head. She reallllllly hates it. I know she's going to get use to it. Just wish i could fast forward a few days. OH and i have to work the next 2 days so i'm going to be worried about her.


----------



## korink26

]

Our lil baby Presley at Christmas


----------



## korink26

Geez whats with 6 weeks 4 days?! I went at 7W2D and I was measuring 6W4D with hb of 97 and then went back week later and measured the same with no hb. Mel when is your next appt?
Yes, I did want AF. Still haven't gotten past the spotting which I wish it'd just begin so we can get going with a new cycle!
Aww and Rachael people that say she should be put down don't understand the love of animals. When we rescued our dog there was a whole mess of problems wrong with him and he had to have a cone on for awhile, and he would go cruising under our kitchen table and always ram it on a chair leg and I felt so bad for him because he'd never learn! Such a good mamma you are. I love hearing stories of people like you :)
Lindsay can't wait for your appt, love the baby pics. You have nothing to worry about :hugs:

PS---Rach, I hope your vagingle is feeling better today!! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey, those are beautiful pics! X x x Going to swap computers in a minute and upload some! X x x I know, 6.4 is the death knoll for me! 
Rach, so sorry about sadie, it must be really uncomfortable for her especially with the cone too x x x :hugs: 
So my new hobby is going through the recurrent miscarriage thread and pm-ing all the successful people with questions about what they did differently!!! I'll tell you about two lovely ladies who got back to me yesterday. One was 22 when she had her first child, then a year later she started trying again, she went on to have 5, yes 5 mc's!!! Only to fall pregnant for the 6th time successfully. She is now 24 weeks. She puts it down to bad luck because she was on low dose aspirin for her 5th mc and even though she took it again she never took it with her first successful pregnancy. She had ALL the tests and nothing was wrong. Another lady got back to me and she had 5 miscarriages one after the other in 13 months. Then on her 30th birthday she tested positive for pregnancy and this one stuck! She puts hers down to bad luck as she had no tests and no treatment. She's 30 weeks now. I'm really beginning to think we are just going to have to keep trying and hope one sticks but girls I know this sounds sad but I've mentally prepared myself for more miscarriages now. Also A LOT of my lovely PAL after recurrent loss friends are successful now :happydance: These stories give me a lot of hope we will get there in the end and our chances for the next one to be successful are sky high, we just need a bit of luck! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Everyone has seen my pics!


----------



## Maddysmum

Mel and Kelsey they r beautiful pics. Mel id your husbands name Josh my OH is Josh too. I really hope 2012 is kind to us all it has to be our turn to be mummy this year i think


----------



## confusedprego

What beautiful ladies we have on this thread!! and cute puppies too!! :) 

Mel - Ours did have a yolk sac but it was enlarged for our first visit and by the second visit it was down to a normal size but the baby hadn't grown at all. It was 6mm at the first visit and 3mm at the second. By our third scan the baby had actually shrunk to 5.5. That's when we were offered the D&C. I never even started bleeding, they said my progesterone was still really high so it was keeping everything in. 

Eliza - are you not allowed to horseback ride once you find out your pregnant? I know you're not supposed to go on roller coasters, which was surprising to me, you'd think your body would protect against bumps and that thing. I know I would be paranoid and probably wouldn't either! That must be tough for you!

Rach - glad to hear your pup is doing OK! My doggie had to wear a cone for a few weeks and he did end up getting used to it. It made him fall down the stairs one time though...oops!! I know you did the right thing, don't question yourself! Sadie will be up and running around before you know it!! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay, yeah I think the yolk sac is one of the first things affected isnt it? It's a bit freaky isn't it the way it shrinks! Hard to get head around that. X x x


----------



## Maddysmum

The brown one is our new one Felix and the paint(brown and white) is our old one Winni she is the one thats blind in one eye




I know i wont go riding when i find out im pregnant although i trust my horse well my old one anyway, I still wouldnt take that chance. I know they can be unpredictable. I didnt go riding yesterday just in case i just lunged them ill show you guys some pics of them. My dad was calling me daisy duke cause i was wearing a dress with my boots. It was to hot to pull on my jeans and also with all the cramping i had yesterday i felt so bloated jeans were just too uncomfortable:dohh:


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! I love all the pics. You all are a fantastic looking group!!! We should be able to make some great looking babies, don't you think!!?? I don't know what the problem is!!! Ugh!!! Well DH and I are out on the boat for the weekend so don't delete any pics until I can get home tomorrow night and see them from my computer. They are pretty small on my phone. 

Well I am feeling better today. Yesterday I didn't take one of my Meds at work because they make me feel a little loopy and I started having a lot of sharp pains later in the afternoon. I will take them regardless now. 

Rach - glad your little one is back home, you did the right thing. We spent thousands of dollars on our cat this past year. Any extra time that I could get with her (as long as she wasn't in pain) was worth every dollar. Not many people would do that when they know they are going pass soon anyway.

Mel- sorry about your doctors appt but I am still praying for a good outcome for you. I mean just last week there was no HB right? Everything is crossed!!! I am going to check out some of those threads you mentioned, thanks!!!

Kelsey- sorry AF is on the way but I know you are excited to get on with your new and improved cycle!!! :)

Eliza- the horse pics are beautiful but definitely no bouncing for you!!! 

Lindsay- glad you are feeling better! I can't wait for your next appt. You are 
going to be the one giving us all hope!!!

Well hopefully this works from my phone but I will try to post a pic I just took on my phone of a beautiful sunset off the side of the boat where we are anchored. We still have our Christmas lights up too. Not sure if it's going to work.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess this might be a silly question but in your signature you have MMC and SMC...what's SMC? Glad your taking your meds no matter what, I was lucky enough to be able to take a good 5 days to just lay around..I hope you take some time to relax this weekend!! Your body needs it!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls SO much for your support. Sadie is doing good today. She still hates that cone. She's such a tough cookie. 

AF is officially gone. I've been feeling really weird for 3 days. I've been getting REALLY dizzy. I feel drunk or on pain killers. Then i get this really bad pressure in my head. My hearing weakens. The pressure seriously makes me feel like my brain might explode. Any ideas what it could be?

This is a picture of Sadie and i. The other is of OH and i. And the other is of Sadie sleeping with her snuggie.
 



Attached Files:







149163_1617991141756_1595707639_1484152_1944337_n.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4









l_f2e9c76e7db54c4fa9df8aa44b8ebb24.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20111119-03334.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- SMC is a spontaneous MC. Where the others were a missed MC. 

Rach- not sure what that could be did you only experience it during AF?

The pic upload didnt work so I will have to try tomorrow.


----------



## babydust818

it started the day after AF started (the 5th). Today has been the worst and AF is almost gone. It practically is. I'm just spotting.


----------



## Maddysmum

I love your pics Rach, Sadie is a cutie. Im not sure what that could be maybe you have a virus or a bug or something. U should get checked out just to b sure.

Jess im so glad your out on the boat and able to relax a bit.

As for me, I had ov cramps yesterday and have had ewcm for 5 days now do u girls think i would have ov when i had the cramps. I had them all day and now they have gone. we have done the deed for the last 7 days i hope that was enough cause i need a break lol


----------



## confusedprego

Lovely pics Rach! :) Your little Sadie is adorable! I don't know what the dizzyness could be, but that's kind of scary!! I used to get insanely horrible headaches in my left eye that would make me nauseous and dizzy. We thought they were hormone induced but I got a new job and haven't had them nearly as often and only when I'm super stressed out/overworked. Maybe you just need a vacation?? something to relax??

Eliza - I have cramping for a day or two before O and then the day of O the cramps get really intense and then just vanish. So, I would think you're good to go!! You don't like to temp or use OPKs?

Mel - What's the next step for you? Do you have another scan? I'm so sorry you're going through this! 

AFM - I've gone around and unplugged every air freshener we have. I've tried to put up with them thinking the sensitive smell thing would go away but it seems to just be getting worse and unfortunately (but kind of fortunately - it makes me feel better about my scan tomorrow!) I couldn't keep anything down yesterday, so I'm just trying to avoid anything that bothers me completely today. My digestive system was fine this morning but probably cuz I didn't have anything in me :/ lol


----------



## filipenko32

H lindsay sorry you're still sick :hugs: 
I am going to try to get another scan next week. Another hospital wanted to make me wait another two weeks but there's no way I'm waiting that long. I really hope the heartbeat has stopped by the time I go for another scan next week, I'm really hoping this will not be dragged out. Of course if there is an 8+ weeks bouncing baby in there I'll be ecstatic, but I know for 100% this pregnancy is doomed. The heartbeat was so low I imagine it has already stopped so... Just want the medical management and to get it over with!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm totally fine with the sickness!! I'll take it the whole time if it means we end up with a healthy baby. I feel bad for DH at this point - always taking care of me, he's so good!!

I know how you feel about wanting it to be over quickly. I felt like they made me just keep waiting and waiting with more and more questions every day! I hope at your next scan there's a happy healthy baby or that you get a clear answer as what to do!! :hugs: 

Thanks Jess! How are you feeling?? I hope you're resting and taking care of yourself!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! I am feeling much better today. I got some rest and some fresh air over the weekend and I think that did me some good.

One weird thing, yesterday I started to have some tingling in my fingers and they are sensitive to temperature. Almost like when you get frostbite. Its weird. I was doing some googling and someone mentioned that they had this happen after they stopped taking their prenatals. Has anyone experienced this? I have a call into the doctor about it but I am wondering if this could be the case since I was on so much stuff and it all came to a scretching stop. 

Here's the sunset pic I took that I was trying to post over the weekend. The weather was just absolutely perfect.
 



Attached Files:







BoatPic.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely pic Jessie! How are you feeling?


----------



## Maddysmum

That's a great pic Jess I have never heard of the thing your talking about I hope it goes away quick. R u not taking your pre natal vitamins at all anymore. I decided to stay on mine after first mc so when I fell pregnant again I had them I'n me from the start. I take elevit and after I lost Maddy the doc put me on extra folate and asprain. 

I am so sick ATM with the flu and worried it's going to make ttc hard this month. I have sore throat bad headache stuffed up head and a low fever. I know ppl get this before bfp but my OH is sick too so not looking at it as preg symptoms. Pluss this morning had to run to the loo for number 2. Do u guys think being sick will lower our chances this month imp dpo now.


----------



## Maddysmum

That's supposed to say I'm 3 dpo now


----------



## confusedprego

I think at 3dpo you should be fine Eliza..but I don't really know for sure..I would worry closer to implantation with the fever but I don't see why it would have effect now. 

Love your pic Jess! Absolutely gorgeous! 

I'm waiting for my appt now and to see if my SIL can squeeze.me in for a scan...I hope she can! Wish me luck, I'm still a nervous wreck every scan!


----------



## confusedprego

Well I'm back and everything went great!! My SIL scanned me for over 20 minutes because she was done with all her patients, it was really nice! Had a heartbeat of 158 and measured 12wks1day. Baby was dancing and moving, it was really cute. 

Let me know if you ladies are up for pictures!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Lindsay that's great about your scan and grey heart beat. I'd love to see a pic


----------



## korink26

Rachael how are you feeling today? Hope if you're still not feeling well you get into the Dr. and get checked out! Hope Sadie is doing well too. Love her lil snuggie! 
Eliza, beautiful horses! I wouldn't worry about being sick since you've already ovulated and you're a couple days away from implant. I so hope this is your cycle! We need some good news in 2012!
Jessie, how weird? Let us know what the Dr. says...i'm sure your body is just going through a lot of weird stuff is expected....that picture is beautiful! I'd love to blow it up and be able to look at it all day.
Lindsay, YES, I'd LOVE to see pics! I was sad there wasn't any up yet! lol Jess if it's hard for you to see though that's completely understandable and Lindsay you can post it somewhere else for us to see? I hope now you can officially relax and enjoy your pregnancy. There's no way after all these great scans anything can go wrong.
Mel, how are you feeling?
AFM-was really annoyed today because I had to call my Dr. to tell her I got AF this weekend so I'll need my next round of Clomid and her nurse was not going to schedule a CD22 blood test for this round on clomid. That didn't make any sense to me because we did last cycle and that's how we knew my levels were low and I needed a higher dose of clomid, so why wouldn't they test again with the higher dose to see how my body responded?! After I pushed for it they did schedule it, but to me it just seemed so silly not to.
Sometimes I swear I don't know what would happen if we didn't do our own research and push for stuff.
Ok, off my rant and I'm currently CD3. Very anxious for this cycle!!


----------



## confusedprego

I posted them in the July pal section of the pregnancy after a loss so you guys can peek there.. :)


----------



## korink26

Lindsay you're even measuring ahead of schedule!!! Just darling, and hun, I think there's def. a little something between the legs!!! You aren't finding out right? LOVE the pics


----------



## babydust818

Beautiful pic Jessie!!

Kels, miss sadie lady is doing good! thanks!! She's doing so much better. so proud of her! i'm CD6 today. I lied, i'm going to use CBFM this month LOL. I can't help myself. i just reset it today so it's going to be a day off because you can only go to CD5. Oh well. I'm just curious to see if it's going to read high again and if i'm going to get a peak! How have you been doing? you taking a higher dose of clomid this month?


----------



## confusedprego

We do want to find out that thing between the legs is prob the tailbone lol I think its too early but everyone is convinced its a boy for some reason...I could care less! Haha I yet want healthy!


----------



## BeachChica

Girls!!! post the pics here!!!! I'm okay really!! After 4 MC's it honestly does not bother me anymore. Its almost part of life for me now. The pain part is what really bothers me (and wanting to get this process over with). I want to see your pics so please keep them coming. It gives me hope that one of these darn eggs will turn out to be a good one for me :)

Lindsay - glad your scan went well, I am going to hunt down your pics now!!! :)

Eliza - the doctor told me to stop taking all of my meds when I was scheduled for the D&C but I am planning to start back up on them when I go in for my follow-up next week. I don't want to have to wait again to get my levels back to normal. 

Kelsey - that's so weird about the doctors appt. You know sometimes I don't think they take this seriously. Especially the nurses. I always feel like I am pulling teeth to make things happen!!! When do you start taking the Clomid by the way? I am new to this?

Mel - how are you doing today? I have all of my medical records from the specialist from all the testing I had so if you or any one else wants to compare values of different tests let me know :) I think you an I are in a similar boat with these pregnancies that keep happening but end so quickly! I asked the specialist about the NK cells but he brushed it off saying that he does not find that to be a useful test so I am going to ask my other doctor about it when I go for my follow-up.

Rach - glad Sadie is doing better!

As for me, I never heard back from the doctors office yesterday. I don't think the nurse took me seriously either. The tingling seems to be better today and don't feel as sensitive to temps.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I don't know if any of you really care or not but i'm going to share anyway lol. Beyonce had her baby a couple of days ago and Jay-z finally revealed that before they had this baby they had a miscarriage. WOW! So sad. 

https://www.hollywoodlife.com/2012/01/09/beyonce-miscarriage-baby-rap-jay-z/


----------



## korink26

Rachael I usually wait a day to set my monitor so that I don't have to use so many sticks. I'm usually a day behind my monitor, and I debated waiting 2 days to set it but didn't want to mess with it too much. I just think for me it's silly to start POAS CD8 when I don't OV usually from CD16-18. 
And I did see the news about Beyonce today, caught my attention real quick!!! It's so reassuring to know that it happens to everybody and a healthy pregnancy followed. I remember when she was PG I thought to myself ugg, it can happen to everybody except me and now I feel bad because she went through a loss too. That's why I have to check myself before thinking jealous thoughts when I see PG women...who knows what they went through to get there. 
Jessie have you been watching the Bachelor? Geez some of those girls are cra-cra!! That one model chick is like possessed...not a nice person at all. I can not handle Ben's hair, I want to cut it fluff it or do SOMETHING with it. 
And Jessie I really think that unless you're at a fertility specialist, the reg. obgyn does not understand infertility at all. I guess it's not necessarily their specialty but still...the nurse is always so rude and acts like I'm putting her out and I keep telling myself to ask her if she's ever gone through a miscarriage or infertility because if she had I bet she'd be a little more compassionate.
Tomorrow is CD5 so I start the clomid and take it through CD9. I guess we'll see what the higher dose (100mg) does for me. I get so nervous for the side effects (didn't have any of 50mg).


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Awwww those are great pics!!! Its amazing how much different babies look in just a matter of a couple weeks!!! Are you going in to have the extra testing done?


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I have been watching the Bachelor and I don't like that model girl either. Last night I feel asleep right towards the end of their date so I need to watch the rest tonight. Ben's hair is a mess huh, but I think he's doing a good job as Bachelor. He is coming out of his shell a lot more than I thought he would. 

So on the Clomid, why do you only take it CD5-9? Isn't it supposed to help with OV? Again this is new to me, but why isn't it taken up until the point of OV?


----------



## korink26

I guess I'm not sure why it's only needed for 5 days...all I know is that I should ovulate 4-9 days after my last pill. It's supposed to stimulate your ovaries to produce a better quality egg so that his sperm has a bigger and better target. Or it could stimulate your ovary so much that you produce more than 1 egg so that his sperm have a couple targets. For people that don't ovulate at all it's supposed to kind of force your body, and for me who does ovulate, have better quality ovulation.
Idk....if we still don't get pregnant after this then we're in trouble.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, well the hb stopped today, and I'm so happy about that as it meant I could take the tablet to start the miscarriage. I have the second part of the treatment on thurs but I have to stay in hospital for the day. I'm sooooo tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open. One thing I learnt today I don't have a progesterone problem. My levels are still high even after stopping the supplements and the scanner said corpus luteum was working hard still and brilliant considering the pregnancy has failed!! The sac is also a perfect size for my dates, just the baby is a scrap of a thing and didn't develop. :wacko: yeah Jessie we are in the same boat. I'm not too sure about nk cells either. Not sure I'm going to try the treatment again... X x x
Jessie, did you ever get day 3 hormones done?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry for butting in here guys but just wanted to send hugs to fili, been waiting all day for your update darling and im so sorry. Hope you're doing as ok as you can and im thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks mrs moo, x x x sorry I didn't update earlier but I couldn't keep my eyes open!! I've been sleeping for the last few hours on the sofa. How are you doing? X x x


----------



## korink26

I feel like the worst friend because I did not realize you had an appt today! I'm sorry your're going through this, AGAIN. What's your next part of treatment?
:hugs: hun! My heart is hurting for you...


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I have my first trimester screening.on Thursday...those scan pics were just my SIL having fun while I was in the office. I'll be really excited to have that behind me too but she said everything looks fine to her! 

Mel - I'm so sorry hun! I also had a fully functional corpus luteum last time. This time it ruptured at 5 weeks but it still kept pumping for me thankfully! It's gone now. But atleast you ruled that out as a problem! 

Kelsey - I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! :) 

Pop in any time you like Emma! How you doing?


----------



## confusedprego

So, I told my boss that I was pregnant yesterday because I wanted to get it out of the way and before she started suspecting as I'm getting bigger and in a very nice way (with a smile on her face, blahblah) she says "you look it". That was the first thing she said!! I wonder if she had a clue before, everyone else I tell is like shocked!! Maybe they're just better at pretending lol. I know I've rounded a bit but I didn't think it was that much haha.


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey, you're not the worst friend ever!!! I didn't even mention it on here, you're not a mind reader lol!!!! Odd reaction from your boss lindsay! Cmgratualtions might have been more appropriate!! It's good that youre showing tho :yipee: how exciting! X x x


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - that is a strange reaction from your boss!! Gosh!! Well you will need to start posting bump photos soon!!! :)

Mel- I looked through all of my paperwork last night and didn't see anything about day 3 hormones. What would they be checking for here? Do you have to have a D&C this time with the stage that you're at or will they let things pass naturally?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Jessie, I'm having tablets to induce the mc so no operation. Should be ok. I think day 3 hormones test the health of your ovaries, whether your body is ovulating with ease because you have plenty of eggs left. I think the reason we haven't been tested for it is because we obviously can get pregnant. It's just one test I haven't had done so I want it, but maybe it's unnecessary?? Another poster called neversaynever who has had 3 recurrent losses just posted her successful scan on her 4th attempt. So pleased for her!! We just have to keep trying jess!!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I hope the MC happens quickly and is not too painful for you!!! :hugs: So will you be collecting tissue for testing?

Ahhh yes, I know NSN!! Is that in the TTC and more that one loss thread? 

I saw some notes on my hysterosalpingogram I think last night about my ovaries. I am going to look at it again tonight to see what it said. I think that test had to be done on a certain day (before OV I think) but I don't think it would have been done during AF. Have you had this test done?

I'm not sure that checking if we have plenty of eggs left would really help in our situtation since we've been PG so many times but I think something to check the quality of eggs might be helpful. If my MC was due to another chromosome problem this time then I don't know what should be checked because all the chromosome testing DH and I have done does not show anything that was cause this to happen. I did see one note on my files something about the MTHFR that I will post later too to see what you girls think. My doctor didn't seem to think it would cause any issues but its always good to check. 

Also, not sure I mentioned this or not but I went back to my regular OB office for my D&C last week because my specialist no longer performs surgeries (and they had performed the others). A new doctor there actually met with me for the D&C and performed the procedure. She is fairly young but was very interested in my genetic testing and said that she had done quite a few studies in genetics. She was going to look over everything but I thought it might be helpful to have a fresh set of eyes looking over all of my labs. My follow-up appt is next week on Wednesday so if anyone has any questions I should ask let me know and I will make a list :)

Kelsey - I am going to ask about the Clomid too when I go. I really hope those sperm have no problem finding that egg this month. It figures that like men those little guys have problems with directions though huh!!!?? LOL


----------



## filipenko32

I know the chromosome thing is two separate issues. So me and dh are clear for any chromo issues ourselves with normal karyotypes but it doesn't mean to say we cant have a bad egg, sperm combo causing an abnormal embryo. We had our third loss tested and it was a normal karyotype so I think I remember a doc saying I haven't got bad quality eggs issues and I don't think my age is an issue so... But then I think 4 losses!! Something must be going on!! I've had a follicle count and on each ovary there's 10 and the doc said that was good. I don't know, it's so confusing the more I think about it!


----------



## BeachChica

We had normal karotypes too. Will this loss for you also be tested? I can't remember but loss 1 and 2 were not tested for you either right? This is all so frustrating.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - awwwh so happy you got it off your chest! I imagine what your boss told you made you smile! So happy for you and your little bean! What do you think it is? Did you pick any names out yet?!?! How many weeks are you now?

Kels - i got my fx's clomid does the trick this month. not only that but it's a sticky bean. i hate it that it's taking forever for us to get pregnant again. I've been so grumpy lately and honestly i'm not thinking about TTC as much. Which is weird. I imagine it's going to click in, in about a week when O should come. GAH, stupid CBFM! Better give me a peak this month!

Mel, i'm glad you can now move forward in this miscarriage. I just wish you didn't have to do it. You're a tough cookie. Hang in there. We're all here for you!

Jessie, how have you been feeling? you been doing okay?

I don't want you ladies to think i've disappeared. Usually i'm on here ALL the time, but for some reason i've just lost interest in TTC right in this moment. I guess because my dog has been on my mind this week. I haven't even turned on my CBFM to see if it's asking for a stick! Gahhh. i'm CD8 today. Not really suppose to O until 8-10 more days BUT who knows if i even will. If not, then i'm going to have to go see a doctor. I put in a job app at this place that i'd like to work at. Not something i want to make a career out of but sure beats what the heck i'm doing now. I got my fingers crossed so damn tightly. Drives me insane dude. Patience is always the story of my life. Everything takes SO much time! Oh well, i'll get there!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah jess only no 3 was tested. Don't worry we will get there!! X x x


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls, Good luck on your job app Rach i hope you get it. And im so glad Sadie is doing good thats great.
Mel im sorry the hb had stopped but im glad you now know whats going on. I hope the mc isnt too bad for you i feel stupid saying that but i mean i hope its fast and not too painful. Sending big hugs your way. 
Lindsay thats a weird reaction from your boss, Is she of childbearing years i was thinkin maybe she is trying too and she is a bit envious. sometimes ppl say weird things when there envious.
AFM im 5dpo today, going to buy some tests and try hang out till atleast 10dpo to do the first one. I have been have loads of white creamy cm which is weird cause im usually fairly dry in the tww. Yesterday i was having a argument with OH which was really not that bad but i was so emotional cryed so much yesterday. Then when i was getting out of the shower i had to lay down cause i felt like i was gonna pass out or be sick. so much for not symptom spotting.


----------



## babydust818

Eliza i totally understand the whole symptom spotting! lol. I'm bad for that. I'm very proud of myself though because i didn't last month. Only headaches is all i talked about because it drove me CRAZY! I hope and pray you get your beautiful baby! FX'd for you sweetheart! Try to hold off until at least 8dpo ;) hahaha i know, YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I just realized that I too have had 4 MC in 13 months!! Ugh! Ridiculous! I was just changing my profile details. 

Rach - I have everything crossed for you on the job. Maybe some change for you will be good. :)

Eliza - ooooh I don't know I think your symptoms sound good!! you can't chance the outcome so I would hold off a bit on testing too. Have DH hide the tests!!! LOL


----------



## korink26

Omg Eliza!!! Sounds like somebody might be pregnant?!?!?!?! :happydance: If only we could speed up the next 5 days for you!!! REALLY EXCITED!!!! 
Lindsay, I think it's awesome that you're starting to "look" pregnant!!! Feeling better? Did the B6 ever make any difference or not really? 
Rachael I hear you on having no patience. I'm the type of person that wants immediate results---when I'd have a college exam I'd want the results immediately and hated to wait. This TTC thing has been torture for somebody like me! 
Took my first clomid today, so far no effects. Jess if you've gotten pregnant so easily I'd really think you have good quality eggs, but I don't know. I don't think clomid can hurt, because from what I've read people will take Clomid even when they don't need it just because they want to boost their chance of having twins. So, I suppose why not try it? 
Oh and Rach did you watch Biggest Loser last night? Was the guy that went home one of the guys from your hometown? 
Mel I hope you're not in any physical pain....thinking of you.Also, does anybody watch Teen Mom? I see that Leah, the one who had twins, is PG again and enaged. REALLY!?!? 
P.S---Supposed to get 9 inches of snow tomorrow....FINALLy some snow...


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> Eliza i totally understand the whole symptom spotting! lol. I'm bad for that. I'm very proud of myself though because i didn't last month. Only headaches is all i talked about because it drove me CRAZY! I hope and pray you get your beautiful baby! FX'd for you sweetheart! Try to hold off until at least 8dpo ;) hahaha i know, YEAH RIGHT!

Hey how have you been feeling?!!?!? Still having odd symptoms like you were last week?


----------



## Maddysmum

Thanks girls i have my fingers crossed. Jess Im not telling him im buying them today cause he thinks im crazy cause im obsessed with testing lol im sure ill cave and tell him and he will just smile and shake his head and give me that look LOL 
Kels woohoo for the snow i would love to experience that. We r in a heat wave atm. 
Rach i hope u have better luck this month maybe not stressing and thinkin about it so much will help. Thats what everone keeps telling me but im too obsessed.


----------



## Maddysmum

I cant watch thoes teen mum or 16 and preg shows they piss me off to much to see these kids having babys. I hope we get your the biggest looser here we usually do at some stage.


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls!

KELS, yes the guy who went home last night was the brother of the guy whom lives in my hometown. The guy who went home lived in CA and his bro lives in Auburn NY (where im from). So my hometown guy is still on there! woohoo!


----------



## BeachChica

Girls - have any of you read this thread: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.html


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!

Sorry I've been a bit MIA - I was helping someone with an experiment two days ago from 7AM to 8PM! ugh! So, needless to say, I was pooped yesterday!! 

Rach - We don't have a preference and haven't thought of names. Last time I was pregnant we wouldn't even start thinking about it until we got to the second trimester as I was always afraid of miscarrying (should've been a sign, I guess!). We still haven't started thinking about it as we are just now starting to feel comfortable with this pregnancy and I think we're going to wait until we know the sex. 

As for how my boss reacted to my news - she's just funny like that. I think sometimes she doesn't know how to react to something and says what's on her mind, but it usually comes out really awkward and you're thinking to yourself "should I be offended by that?" I've had multiple experiences with her like that, as have other people in my lab. She's way past childbearing years - has one biological child and adopted twins. They're grown and around my age lol. Having kids during my Ph.D. program has been kind of frowned upon - especially by women. I know that now that a lot of people know at work that I'm the talk of the lab but I knew that going into this. And it's my life, not theirs, right?! haha I'm rambling....

Eliza - hold out on the testing - although I can't talk, I started 8DPO last time lol I got my first positive at 11DPO. 

Kels - Do you think you'll have symptoms from clomid on the higher dose? did the doctor say anything about that??

Mel - How you doin???

Yesterday I embraced that I am showing. I think I was kind of embarassed by it at first because I was trying to keep the pregnancy a secret and I started thinking that everyone knew anyway haha but it's what I've been wishing for, so what am I embarassed about?! It makes it feel more real. I think I was embarassed because I have two friends with two kids and both of them took FOREVER to start showing and they're so skinny and little and yea, haha I shouldn't compare myself to other people!! I guess that's the nature of being a girl. 

This is turning into a long post - I hope you girls are having a good day!!


----------



## confusedprego

I just got done with the first trimester screening and the doc says that everything looks perfect! I have to go back every 2 weeks to have my cervix checked though since I had a LEEP procedure done but maybe they'll let me see the baby every time :)


----------



## babydust818

That's awesome Lindsay!! Great news!


----------



## korink26

Jessie that link was very interesting to read! I found the progesterone part especially interesting because I've asked my Dr. to put me on prog. JUST IN CASE and she said no because it can prolong a non-viable pregnancy. I questioned it but I guess it is true!
Lindsay is everybody generally really young (which if they're as far as a Phd I can't imagine they're REALLY young) in your program?! Or how can they expect everybody to wait until after the program to start a family? Maybe you'll start the trend and others will now realize they don't need to wait. I think it's so fricken exciting that you're already showing. I just can't wait for the dayyy!!!! :) :) :) Ooohh and GLAD you're appt went great today! What is a LEEP procedure?
So far no symptoms from the clomid---just took the 2nd dose. I shouldn't say "none" because I get a weird headache about an hour later, but it's not bad and it doesn't stick around. My pill bottle lists the side effects, but by most of them it'll say like 6.8% have this symptom or that symptom, so to me 6% isn't a lot but yet on these boards it seems like everybody on clomid has symptoms! I never get to actually speak to my DR. just always her nurse and I don't like her much and feel like she has no clue about most things.
Rachael did you start feeding your monitor sticks yet?
I'll be gone this weekend shopping with my sisters and I'm very excited. Can't wait to sit in the hot tub and drink some wine. Then I'll come back and next week will start the bd'ing schedule. So, I hope to come back to a BFP from you ELIZA!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I survived my day in hospital. It's all on the front page of my journal for anyone who is interested. Hope everyone is ok! I will read back through soon, Kelsey the hot tub sounds fab!!!! I really really hope the clomid works for you this cycle x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - that is such great news!!! I too am so happy you're showing. I think once you have the "secret" out its really great to embrace it!!! :) 

Kelsey - when I started on the progesterone my doctor mentioned that risk too (of prolonging a pregnancy). I was hesitant about taking it but since my levels were low, I decided it go with it. Not sure on what it prolongs because I still ended up bleeding and having a MC on it. I didn't notice any difference between this pregnancy and my others, including the MC due to the progesterone. Did you read the part about the Clomid? The hot tubbing sounds fun!! I haven't been able to take a "bath" yet (just showers). Which I love to do. They told me not to with the MC because it could cause an infection so I def think a hod tub would be out for me :(

Mel - so glad everything went OK with your hospital visit. I haven't read your journal yet but how are you feeling with your MC?

Eliza, Rach - how are you girls doing?

As for me, we will be heading out on the boat this evening and spending the long weekend - days (MLK day on Monday) at a Marina at a state park. Its going to be a little cold, but am very excited. (Ok probably not cold for what some of you girls are experiencing, but for my Florida blood, LOL). I am bringing my bottle of champagne since I did not get to celebrate New Years really between not being able to drink and worrying because I started spotting that day. So it will be New Years Eve for this weekend. Those of you that can drink should have one this weekend too!!! :wine:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that sounds lovely Jessie!! You really deserve to treat yourself, have a great time!!! X x x


----------



## korink26

Jess I just re-read it and I don't know how I missed the part about the Clomid helping the progesterone!!!!! That is good, I wonder if it continually boosts a person's progesterone, or I think it only helps it only around ovulation time?!?! Have you talked to your Dr. about Clomid yet? You'll have to let me know he/she says, I'm very curious. I def. think I'd do the same as you, and try the progesterone if it was offered, just in case it would help sustain the pregnancy. I think that article said you'd have to start taking the prog. supplements right after OV for it to be effective, does that sound right?
and good for you for having a weekend away----I also have a long weekend which is why I'm going away this weekend. Ok, break it to me, what is the temp by you that you consider "cold"! lol I meant to take a picture of the snow here and post it, but I don't think i'll get a chance before I leave.
Oh, and shame on me, I will be having wine this weekend with the sisters! Won't drink too much though because I don't want it to affect my temps or clomid. I also didn't really celebrate on new years because I was like 10 dpo so I didnt' want to chance it.
Mel if I get the internet this weekend I'll look at your journal, all this time I didn't even realize that link was there! (unless you just added it)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I have not asked my doctor yet about the Clomid but I will (I am curious about it) and let you know. I have follow-up appt next week on Wednesday with my regular OB. I will also ask the specialist about it too when I meet with him in about a month or so.

I didn't start taking the Progesterone until I was about 6 weeks or so. Maybe that was late but by the time they prescribed it, and then I was having issues with my insurance it got delayed. I am not sure if that would have been a problem for me or not. I am sure next time I will be taking it sooner since they have seen that my Progesterone levels (after BFP) were running low. 

Okay, don't laugh at me but here are the temps for this weekend:

Saturday: High 59 F, Low 38 F
Sunday: High 65 F, Low 45 F


----------



## babydust818

Jess i'd take them temps over 25 degrees anyday! LOL> Hope you have tons of fun! you deserve a little break.

kels how have you been girlfriend? i turned CBFM on today and it didn't ask for a stick yet. It is one day off though. i'm CD9 and it's reading CD8. I can't change it. So, oh well! 

Call me a biotch but my friend keeps posting stuff about her being pregnant and how she can't wait for the baby to come. She can't wait for her baby and her friends baby to play together (they're both due around the same time). It hurts because i was suppose to be due 2-3 weeks before her! I look at the calendar and i just can't believe in 2 months i'd be due. Like, it doesn't even seem real. Where has the last almost 6 months went? I'm just shocked. I thought i'd be pregnant by now. I know we all think the same thing. It just hit me real hard for some reason. I'm not going to cry or anything but i'm just so hurt. WHY hasn't it happened for us? Like, i just want to know what it feels like to even have a baby inside of me AND in person. I'm still TTC#1. I know i'm still young - 23, going to be 24 in June. I just know this is something OH and i have wanted for a LONG time. We've been together going on 9 years in August. I know stuff just doesn't get 'handed' to you, but i also can't just 'earn' having a baby. It's not something you're suppose to earn. Obviously it doesn't matter what kind of person you are, God will give you a baby. There's the parent abusers, killers, etc. out there. UGH makes me sick! I know there's a purpose and all that, but wtf is it? it may not even have anything to do with us. may just be something God needed to do for his own purpose. I really dont know. there's no point in trying to figure it out either. i just would hate to be 35 and still ttc#1. only good thing that came from all of this, is i know i can get pregnant. i was beginning to wonder, but shit changes when you get older. just wish i could see into the future just to find out if and when i'll have my baby. it's fun to TTC. it's fun to do the BD, but it gets tiring. i'm at my breaking point but i know i have to keep going. it's been SO rough. sorry for the rambling...


----------



## BeachChica

Rachel - its good you've started early. I am 38 and still TTC #1. Look at all the issues I am having!!! You know what though, I do believe we will all get our happy endings and when we do I think we will only appreciate it so much more after all that we've been through!!! Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

korink26 said:


> Jessie that link was very interesting to read! I found the progesterone part especially interesting because I've asked my Dr. to put me on prog. JUST IN CASE and she said no because it can prolong a non-viable pregnancy. I questioned it but I guess it is true!
> Lindsay is everybody generally really young (which if they're as far as a Phd I can't imagine they're REALLY young) in your program?! Or how can they expect everybody to wait until after the program to start a family? Maybe you'll start the trend and others will now realize they don't need to wait. I think it's so fricken exciting that you're already showing. I just can't wait for the dayyy!!!! :) :) :) Ooohh and GLAD you're appt went great today! What is a LEEP procedure?
> So far no symptoms from the clomid---just took the 2nd dose. I shouldn't say "none" because I get a weird headache about an hour later, but it's not bad and it doesn't stick around. My pill bottle lists the side effects, but by most of them it'll say like 6.8% have this symptom or that symptom, so to me 6% isn't a lot but yet on these boards it seems like everybody on clomid has symptoms! I never get to actually speak to my DR. just always her nurse and I don't like her much and feel like she has no clue about most things.
> Rachael did you start feeding your monitor sticks yet?
> I'll be gone this weekend shopping with my sisters and I'm very excited. Can't wait to sit in the hot tub and drink some wine. Then I'll come back and next week will start the bd'ing schedule. So, I hope to come back to a BFP from you ELIZA!!!

A LEEP procedure is when they take a small part of your cervix out because of severe cervical dysplasia :( I caught a bad strain of HPV and it just wouldn't go away. So, they went in and took out the affected area. They said it was a VERY small area they had to take out but it gives a risk of having an incompetent cervix. My doctor that performed the procedure said I'd have a very small risk of that but that I should be closely monitored for atleast my first child. So, now they're going to scan me every 2 weeks until I'm 28 week or something like that.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls I need to catch up on what everyone has said. When I come on babyand bump yesterday I got a virus on my pc. And then I'm at my mums now and just started up babyand bump again and the same virus come up. So I closed it quick enough and saved mums pc. But now I can't use mine so I'll b doing all my updates on my phone makes it so much harder. Just thought u should all know there is something sus with this site. I'm sure it's fine if your virus protection is up to date I guess mine wasn't.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Eliza x 
Ohh Lindsay I don't want to scare you but I think you should ask about bed rest for the second tri just to be on the safe side?? I would get a few opinions. I know that cervical incompetence or risk of it in the uk = bed rest. Def get a second opinion Hun x x x


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I'll be getting scanned every two weeks and I'm not supposed to exercise. They don't order bed rest until they know your cervix is incompetent and that's why they're scanning me all the time to make sure it's Ok. Plus, my old doctor said that because the area was so small he was very confident it would be fine. I dunno...it's scary but I'm trying to have faith in the doctors. 

Oh and I think someone asked me at some point if the B6 helped and it definitely did nothing lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh, and they said they will be concerned if my cervix falls below 2cm and I'm at 4cm right now, so they say it looks very promising so far. So much stuff to think about during pregnancy!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay well it's good that they're going to be scanning you every 2 wks. I'd feel so much more 'safe' that way. I know though, that you're going to be FINE this pregnancy! You have a healthy little bean in there! xoxo

Eliza wow that sucks about the virus!! I hate them damn things. I wonder why your comp has a virus with this site and mine doesn't? VERY weird. I know what you mean about doing it from your phone. I just got internet almost a month ago. Doing it from my phone sucked!

Jessie thank you for the kind words. I really do appreciate it. It helps me so much! How are you feeling?

Kels how is clomid going? What CD are you on?

Mel how are you doing sweety? Feeling any better? Are you bleeding?

AFM, i turned on cbfm again and didn't ask for a stick. Thank God because last month it just used all mine basically. Well, i got to head into work. I really hate that damn place. Just today and tmrw and i'm off again.


----------



## korink26

Alright girls got my kindle hooked up to wi-fi at the hotel, but its hard to type on this thing!
Hope everybody is doing good-Eliza I was hoping to come on and see a BFP from you! Although you might only be around cd10?
Jessie Id kill for those temps you lucky girl! Its in the teens here.
Lindsay glad they're monitoring you closely and since they said it was such a small affected area I wouldn't worry.
Rachael the rant you had I have in my head everytime I see an abuse story or something similar! Like Jessie said we have to believe it will be us someday. I just struggle with worry sometimes when I let myself think of the what its.
AFM-doing some more shopping today, even though I spent WAY too much yesterday! I'm CD9 today and it asked for a stick (Rachael my monitor is always a cycle day behind so my monitor is only Cd 8-I was hoping it wld wait until tomorrow to ask for a stick but whatever). Got a low reading as expected. My temps are very high for me at this time and that must be from the clomid-so that's good means its doing something!
Mel hope you're hanging in there! xoxo.

Sorry if I'm missing stuff but on this thing I can't read people's entries while I write my post!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls!!

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!! 

Eliza - I have my FX'd for you!! Hope to see your BFP any day now!! :) Sorry about the virus! I haven't had any trouble but I'm on a mac, don't seem to have many viruses out there for macs - well I haven't had any!

Mel - how you doing??? you home resting and taking it easy?? 

Jess - I hope you have a lovely weekend on the boat!! Sounds SO nice! I think you like the alternate life that my husband and I would if we could haha. He BEGS me to get a boat all the time but we're about 2hrs from the ocean and it's REALLY cold for half the year so I tell him it can wait! 

Kelsey - That's good your temps are acting differently!! Are you going in to get bloodwork done after you ovulate to see how well the egg did again? 

Rach - How you doin, hun? Any news on that other job you applied for?? 

AFM - I've been getting this pain in my belly every time I cough and I finally found it in my book today that it's my ligaments and everything stretching so they're basically just sore and when I contract them to cough, it hurts. Kinda freaked me out! I've been feeling better lately, I've found the more tired I am when I eat, the more likely I am to get sick, but I've only vomited twice in the last week, so I'm making progress from 2-3 times a day! haha. As for the scans, I'm very relieved they're following me closer but it is such a scary thing to think about!! I'm just going to try to take it easy and I'll ask more questions at my next visit (Jan 27th). Stupid HPV makin me worry!!


----------



## korink26

Yes I go on the 30th to see what my progesterone is this time. Seems like FOREVER away.
Lindsay glad the pains are just stretching pains! That sucks you're still throwing up? How about your stomach problems-has that eased up at all?
Where's everybody else? What a quiet Monday! Eliza are you busy celebrating a Bfp?! Rachael any highs on your monitor yet? Still low here of course.


----------



## confusedprego

That's good they'll be testing again - FX'd! 

Yea I still throw up but not nearly as often as I used to!! Bathroom issues have gone the other way now, so I think I like that better lol. Both kinda suck but this one is easier to deal with! 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, i wanna see some baby bump pics in the near future! So happy for you. I can't believe how far you are already. I know it prob seems like forever to you. 

Kelsey, cbfm hasn't asked for a stick yet. I think i made it all wacky last month. I'm CD13. I hope i don't miss O. OH and i covered our bases yesterday and DTD 3 times LOL. I am wore out. My vagina needs a couple days rest. How have you been doing?! Any symptoms or side effects of clomid? Have you O'd yet?! When are you suppose to?

Not real sure where everyone is on this thread anymore :( seems like we all get real busy and honestly sometimes i get so caught up in another thread that i just forget to check any other ones all together LOL. oops. my bad! My little Sadie is doing so good. She gets her stitches out on Friday. Can't wait to take that cone off her head. Her face stinks like butthole. I try using clorox disinfect wipes on her cone. Doesn't help the smell up under her mug. She's gonna need a bath! 

I hope you all are doing wonderful. Miss you girlies. Wish one day we all could meet, but all either be pregnant or have our rainbow babies there with us!


----------



## korink26

What the heck!? I thought I read the latest day it asks for a stick is the 9th? Guess not...It asked for a stick from me again on CD8, and today I'm CD 11 and got my first high reading. I hope I OV earlier this month, but probably not. I got a high last month of CD11 but didn't O until 18! Glad you have your bases covered!! WOWSERS!!! We haven't done a 3 a dayer for probably 8 years!!! lol 
I had some side effects, slight headache after taking the pills and I've had restless sleep and I wake up sweating. Actually the night sweats were the worst last night which is weird because I was done with clomid for 2 days already!
and yes Lindsay I want some bump pics too! Can't wait!!
Sssoooo glad Sadie is doing good---so she's adjusting just fine? Does the cone bother her? i'm sure even for her it will feel so good to get the cone off and get a bath :)


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! Kelsey those side effects are really common :hugs: 
Glad sadie is doing well, bless her! 
Arm just waiting waiting waiting for that negative preg test then I'll be waiting waiting waiting for the pos one!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls! Sorry I've been MIA for a bit, we've been having some drama with friends that is eating up all my time! I'll explain tonight :) xoxo 

Hope everyone is doing great! Any news from Eliza??


----------



## korink26

Haven't heard anything from Eliza and I'm dying!
Oh Lindsay, you have me curious about your friend drama! How are you feeling today?
I forget, was Jessie taking a long vacay on the boat? I thought she was coming back Monday, but maybe not. She's been MIA.
Mel can you start TTC as soon as you get the BFN? Is somebody already starting the new testing on you, or not yet? At least for your sake you seem to get PG pretty quickly, so hopefully you won't be waiting too long for that sticky BFP!
I'm getting so damn frustrated because on the 6th cycle is when I got my last BFP (and that seemed like forever), and this time I'm going on my 8th cycle! Ugg...Gives me waayyy too much time to start doubting myself/DH and our ability to conceive. Hopefully DH's fertility vitamins he's been taking (second month taking them) help us out. I don't normally believe in that stuff, but I'm willing to try ANYTHING. Those damn vitamins are close to $50 a month, so I hope they work! Who woulda thunk TTC would be soooo expensive.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave:
Sorry I have been MIA as well! We spent 3 days on our boat and then craziness at work. 

Sounds like everyone is well! Ready for you girls to start posting your testing results!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
I have my follow-up doctors appt this afternoon so hopefully they have been able to look over my previous testing at the very least and I will also ask about the Clomid. 

DH and I just booked a trip to Europe for mid-May. I am so excited, but nervous.... We are flying into Barcelona for 5 days (I was actually born in Spain so I am excited to go back) then taking a 12 day Mediterannean cruise. The timing on that cruise ship that sank off the coast of Italy was a bit of a shock but I am selfishly hoping it helps cruise prices go down. The real problem is that I am a little worried about being prego when I go. I'm sure I won't get the green light to start trying for a least another month and then if I do get pregno I am so scared to be away from home for so long aroung the 8-10 week mark when I usually miscarry. This is ridiculous to have to think this way, but I guess its my reality so I will need to do some calculations when we start trying to either be past that point or before while I am on the trip. :cry:


----------



## korink26

OMG JESSIE!!!! HOW EXCITING, I'M SO JEALOUS!!! Sounds like an amazing vaca, and how exciting you'll be visiting where you were born!! You don't have a hard time getting pregnant, right? So at least you'll be able to plan a little bit how far along you are when you're on vaca. Maybe it will be good to be gone when you're at that milestone because then you'll be preoccupied. (It'd be pretty cool if you were born in spain and your baby is conceived in Spain!!) Gosh, I'm going to miss you being gone that long!!!!
I can't wait to hear how your appt today went. Let me know when you get time.
Wow, still in amazement of your vacation. You have such an exciting life! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Well I am back from my appt and it was pretty much pointless. it was basically just a check-in to see how I was doing. They didn't have any tissue results back yet and really weren't able to answer my list of questions until they see what caused the miscarriage. The doctor I saw today actually said something about waiting 6 months before trying again... I was like WHAT??? I can't wait 6 months. I am going to be 39 in April, we need to get this going!!!!

Yes I am very excited about the trip. We have never done anything like this before. We cruise a lot out of Florida to the Caribbean just because its so convenient and inexpensive for us living right here, but we've never done anything like this. I figured if we do get our baby at some point, I might as well do this now while we still can. 

Kelsey - I had problems getting prego the first year but now that I seem to have the timing down better I seem to be able to get pregnant about the 2nd month after we really start tracking and trying. I guess I'll see what the test results come back with before I decide when I will try again. 
I asked my doctor about the Clomid but she said that is something that would not help in my situation. I am going to ask the specialist too when I see him. If I can produce 2 eggs I wonder if that will increase my odds of 1 sticking. BTW - I just noticed that we joined B&B in the same month!!!


----------



## korink26

What a quinky dink, how did we wait so long to find each other? :)
I'd be curious what the FS says about Clomid. If anything, it can't hurt, right? So how long do they think until they get the result of your tissue? God, 6 months seems like FOREVER, especially when TTC #1.
And you're exactly right, do your traveling now before baby comes! I'd like to plan a vaca, but I feel like I can never plan ahead because I won't know "if" I'll be PG.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! How is everyone doing? I'm doing the same. CBFM didn't want a stick again, boo. I do have weird pains today. It's definately in my ovary area on my left side. Almost feels like trapped gas or something. I felt it once on the right. My left boob is hurting too. So i HOPE to GOD i am getting ready to O. I hope cbfm wants a stick in the morning. I'll be CD16 tmrw. 

Kels, i hope the spermie pills help. I was looking into them on a website and they're like $55 for a month supply of men and womens. I was thinking about getting them but i honestly don't have the funds. Wahh! I also don't wanna try and fix something that isn't broken. I just don't want it to screw me or him up. Do you think it would? Idk.. i may give in and get some. 

When i took a shower today, i shoved my fingers up my cooka and it seriously looked like a snotty mess. I'm pretty sure it was OH's sperm but i'm not sure. It was gross though! We dtd 2 days ago. A big glob like that would still be up in there??! 

Reminiscing back to when i got pregnant makes me realize how long ago it was. It's so damn crazy, isn't it? Kels you said this was your 8th cycle correct? This will be my 6th. When i lost my baby i googled about MC's and how ppl said you're oh so fertile and blahblahblah after one. PFFFT! Yeah maybe for some people. Definitely not me. It sucks. I thought for sure i would get pregnant ASAP. I don't know why. I just 'felt' it. I really feel like i jinx'd myself to have a MC and now i wish i could go back and do it over. I know there was a reason for it and it was i guess.. 'meant to be'. It's hard to accept that. I know all you girls understand. I feel helpless i guess.

Ooo, i just got a real bad sharp pain in my lower abdomen. Under my belly button. PLEASE let it be O lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls!! 

OK, so you wanna hear my drama?? Twice a year or so for about a year and a half almost two years now I plan a winetour with all our friends/young family members. I rent a big shuttle and we go to two vineyards and come back to our place eat a bunch of food and just have a great time. Well, after my mc, I needed something to distract myself and wine is like my favorite thing, so what better way to surround myself my friends and family to remind us that everything is going to be OK than to plan another winetour! So, it's a huge success, had about 30 people and everything was great until we got home. Our friend decided it was a good time to break up with her fiance. So, she pulls DH aside (along with a bunch of other people throughout the night) and bashes her fiance and tells everyone how horrible he is and she's leaving him. Gives him back the ring etc etc. They have two kids and she tells DH and I that she considered aborting him early on because she knew she wanted out of the relationship. SHE TOLD DH AND I WEEKS after we had a MISCARRIAGE she thought about ABORTING her son!!! really?! This was supposed to be my healing time. So, DH gets fired up and has never really liked her fiance and goes off on him (supporting the girl) and tells them they don't deserve to be parents. The next day they go out and put a contract in on a house together. Well, turns out they're still mad about that one comment DH made and didn't invite us to the girls birthday thing this past weekend. Thing is, is the winetour was in October and we've all hung out since then, we thought we were all moving past what happened. We're in a very tight knit group of friends so if two of the couples have tension, the whole group has tension, so it's just been this huge drama. I'm hoping it's over but I have no idea lol. Teach us for trying to support a girl in "need". We offered up our house to her and her kids to get away from this "horrible guy" when she turns around and goes back to him that night. It was insane. I just want to forget it ever happened. 

So, anyway, that's that! I'm feeling better for the most part. I think I'm always going to be a picky pregnant eater and have some rounds of uneasiness. Although, it seems when I get stressed I get nauseous and all this friend drama hasn't helped and I think I'll be stressed until the baby is in my arms lol. 

Rach - what if you give it a stick when it doesn't want one? Maybe it's just screwed up from last month? 

Kels - your chart looks like O is right around the corner!! 

Jessie - I'm so jealous of your lifestyle!! I want to go on vacation so badly but I don't see it happening until the baby is born and that means no Europe for us!! lol 

Eliza - you're killin me!! 

Have a great Thursday, ladies!! :)


----------



## babydust818

jeeze! sounds like this girl is DRAMA! i hate people. there's always SOMEONE who ruins a good day. Whether it's on a holiday, get together, birthday party, etc. Someone has to be in a shitty mood. That's ******** they're still upset with your H. Like, that biatch even said she didn't want her son. I can't believe that. How can you go around saying that??! Imagine how hurt her son would be to be old enough to hear that and understand. That shit tramatizes kids. I say F it. It's their fault. They're the idiots! Gotta love that she ruined that evening and went RIGHT back to him. What a dumbass!

My cbfm didn't ask for a stick, but i did one anyways. I did it to look at it like an opk. Looks just like all the rest from last month. Yikes. Was hoping everything i been feeling was O but unfortunately the monitor disagrees. The first month using it i got a peak. WTF! I'm thinking about reprogramming the f'n thing.


----------



## korink26

Rachael that is so messed up it hasn't asked for a stick yet---I thought I read that the latest it will ask for a stick is CD9?! I could be wrong though, I've been trying to google it, but I can't find anything specific but after work I'll look more. I did read though that if it gets messed up it's best to re-program it to the factory setting. So when you POAS today, did it show you as low status?
If you last bd'd 2 days ago, I'd think that the "glob" is your cm. I read that you can tell if it's sperm or your CM by stretching it between 2 fingers. If it breaks apart right away, then it's probably sperm, but if you can string it out (I hope you know what I'm trying to describe) then it's EWCM. I'd just keep getting busy! :sex: What CD are you?
As for the vitamins, I didn't buy any for myself. I just wanted to stay on my prenatals and clomid, so I only bought the vitamins for him. And yes, VERY expensive because just his vitamins are $55 and in the beginning it tells you to take up to 4 a day so it only lasts you for 2 weeks! I'm willing to try ANYTHING though. I KNOW that his sperm isn't the greatest so that's why I bought them, your DH might have amazing sperm and then you'd just be spending the money for nothing. Has he gotten a S/A yet? I don't think you would have to worry about it yet, but maybe in a couple months if you're not pregnant yet (but you will be so it won't matter) then I'd get him checked out. I HOPE THAT YOUR SHARP PAINS YOU'RE HAVING IS OV!!! You're lucky you get some indication, my body does not tell me AT ALL when I'm ovulating. Doesn't feel different AT ALL. I was hoping with clomid I'd feel something, last month I didn't, this month with the higher dose I hope I do.
Omg Lindsay, what a crappy situation! I def. went through something similar, I had a really good friend and her boyfriend was a total jerk and everybody thought so but we accepted him because of her. Then she broke up with him and told us all the crap he pulled and how she didnt' love him and we all spilled our guts telling her what we've always thought of him and then they got back together 2 weeks later and engaged like 2 months later and now they're married. While they were broken up and fighting she told him what we all said and now he hates us and none of us really talk anymore because it's awkward. I hope it all works out for you guys in the long run....And I think that wine tour sounds amazing! How awesome you coordinate something like that! Damn, I wish we all lived close because I think we'd all have a lot of fricken fun together. And I would have taken care of that couple at your party too. :haha:
I'm only CD13 today, and I didn't get a peak on my monitor so that for sure means I won't OV today or tomorrow. Plus, my cervix isn't soft yet, so I'd say I'm about 3-5 days away from OV. SEEMS LIKE FOREVER!
ELIZA, YOU'RE KILLING ME TOO!!! WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, I'm catching up! X x x


----------



## confusedprego

Yea it really is a crappy situation but I'm sure it will pass! Too much drama! I swear they just want to stress us out as soon as we're happy and turn the attention back to them but that's my bitchy side coming out haha 

Rachael I would reset your thingy! That sounds so annoying! 

I suck at checking my cervix. Haha I swear its in a different random spot every time I check and never seems to feel the way it should. I started checking it again recently and its still all over the place. DH even tried to show me how to check it cuz he thought I was doing it wrong and that he could tell the differences in it during my cycle before but I think he was just trying to get frisky with me lol. Lately it seems super high and i have a hard time reaching it.


----------



## filipenko32

Drama!!! My dad always said never take sides with couples you'll live to regret it, think he's right! 
Kelsey, I hope you get your high really soon!! 
Jessie, there is absolutely no reason why you should wait??!! :saywhat: 
I have just had a blood clotting result back which is abnormal, taken after my third mc, but I have to repeat the test in 4 weeks to get a def diagnosis. Then if it's abnormal again I'll be diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome which means Ill need blood thinning injections and aspirin next time.


----------



## babydust818

Kels, you're such a doll. Love your kind words all the time! I appreciate you looking that up for me. I think i may reset it back to factory settings. It still didn't ask for a stick! I peed on one anyways just to look at the line. The 2nd line isn't even there.. UGH! Just really don't understand. It gets so frusterating. Wahhh!!! Yes, spermie pills are very expensive! If it helps, it would be SO worth it. You got that and clomid. Something has got to happen! I usually never ever get O pains. I don't even know if what i feel is O. Obviously not according to the cbfm stick. It's just on and off alot today. It's aggravating!

Mel, i'm not happy that you may have antiphospholipid syndrome BUT it's nice to know what the hell has been wrong. Answers are always nice to have. It sucks so bad to have to wait 4 weeks. Good luck dear. 

ELIZA where ARE YOU?!?!?!


----------



## confusedprego

Happy Friday ladies! :)


----------



## korink26

YYYEESSS!!!!!! TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Anybody have any big weekend plans? It's currently 1 degree here (yes ONE :growlmad:) but with the wind it's a feel like temp of -16 and today we're supposed to get 4 more inches of snow. Sooo I think I'll just be staying in my warm house watching movies and obsessing about my hopefully soon ovulation. lol
Lindsay, I never understood the whole cervix thing, and I still don't really but after 14 months of TTC, I realized now that right before I O, my cervis is flat feeling, very open and very soft. I just realized that actually in the last month.
Rachael, I looked in my CBFM booklet last night that came with the machine, and it said it will ask for a stick on days 6-9. Maybe call that hotline again and see what they say? That's shitty that you missed out on using it this month! But, maybe that will be just the month you get your BFP :)!!!!
Mel I was thinking you took aspirin this month, did you? It sucks to get diagnosed with something, but if it's something that can be treated then hallelujah!!!! I watch Real Housewives of New Jersey (I know, another reality show, I'm terrible) and the lady on there had I think 2 or 3 miscarriages, and then finally got pregnant and she said if she would have known all it took was a simple aspirin to keep her pregnancies! So the aspirin worked for her!
My temp went up today, which usually means tomorrow it drops really low and I ovulate, but I didn't get a peak on my monitor today so who knows...I need to stop reading into my temps so much and just trust my monitor.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness! 1 degree!! It's just barely freezing here but we're expecting some snow/ice tonight - not much though. I'm excited, I hope it'll atleast cover everything so it will look pretty out tomorrow and I can snuggle on the couch and do nothing! I'm SO tired but we're supposed to go out to dinner with my parents tonight, and I gotta eat, so I'm working up the energy as I type...lol


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Happy Friday!
Lindsay - Wow your wine tour sounds amazing! I'm nopt a big wine drinker but I think the trip and getting such a big group together sounds like a blast!!! Sorry you are dealing with that mess of drama.. Its ridiculous that you were trying to help her and now you are the bad ones. I have had a similar situation too and it always seems like the people work it out, so I've learned to just stay out of everyone else's mess. 

Kelsey - the OB doctor said she called the day of my appt to request my results of the tissue and thought they would have them in a few days but last time it seem to me like it took at least a month, so I dunno. I will just wait for the phone call I guess. Is your DH Ok with taking all those pills? Mine would do it but probably not be happy about it. 
Hope you are getting a lot of BD in this weekend!! :sex: I would go by your temps for O. BTW, you have mentioned checking your cervix a few times. You might have to explain this on here one time because I have always read about checking this in connection with other fertility indicators, but I have actually never tried it and won't even know what to look for. Lindsay - I think DH is just trying to get frisky with you too!!! LOL

Rachel - still no stick!!?? I would call the help desk again. If it is calibrated now you wouldn't want to re-program and start over if you don't have to. Strange!!!

Mel - I can't remember but were you taking baby aspirin on this last pregnancy? What was the test called that they did for that? I wonder if I have had it. 

Eliza better be out celebrating and not posting in other threads!!!

As for me no plans for this weekend. DH and I are going to sit home and do some research for our trip and watch some movies. Has anyone seen Dolphin Tale? That was filmed right here where I live and we boat right near where that dolphin was found. 
Oh, and I still have to take my Christmas tree down. :( I have the decorations off etc but I ordered a storage bag for it and it FINALLY arrived today!! Ugh!!!


----------



## babydust818

SO WEIRD, this morning i turned it on and i didn't even pay any attention to what CD it said and it NEVER asked for a stick. Just turned it on and its asking for one... WTF?!


----------



## korink26

Jessie--Yes DH is ok with taking the pills. I think at this point he'd pretty much do anything....he was ready for a baby probably way before I was, so by the time I finally decided I was ready and now that it's taken this long, he's desperate. :( He's just a really great guy (like all of yours I'm sure) and he's such a trooper with all of this.
As for my cervix, I don't really know a whole lot about it, but what I've noticed, is when I'm not fertile, it's hard and the tip I can feel there's a "hole" there but it's very small. I've realized when I get close to ovulation day it gets really soft and "fat" feeling and the small hole I felt before I can now practically stick my finger in. Gosh, this is maybe TMI for people, but I'll be really curious if anybody else knows what I'm talking about. There's this site, https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/ , it might be a bit much for you guys, but it explains the cervix (probably more than we even want to know) and Rachael it kind of shows the EWCM I was talking about the other day.
That's awesome about the movie---I haven't seen it but I saw the previews when they were on and I think there was something on like a 20/20 show about it that I watched. I'm afraid it'll be too sad for me to watch?!
Rachael---WEIRD!! Do you remember what time is was when you set it this month? Because it says that once you set it, for the rest of that cycle you have to test each day either 3 hours before or 3 hours after you reset it that first day. So when I set mine the first day at 8 am----I have to make sure the rest of that month I either test between 5-8 am or 8-11am. (You're probably thinking duh I know this, but JUST IN CASE). ANNNDDD, what did it say when you tested?!
AND OMG LINDSAY, ARE YOU "SECOND TRIMESTER" NOW?!?!?!?!?!?!? OMG OMG OMG!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

After i wrote that i realized.................... i set the damn monitor at night last month! DAMNIT! I'm so mad at myself LOL. ughh. I thought the first month you use it, it stays at that testing time every month. I'm an idiot! DURRR Rachael! OMG. I think i ovulated already if i did. Last 3 days i've been feeling twinges. If i count 14 days from yesterday for LP it's right at the time AF comes.


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girlies how r u all doing. I need some advice. I'm 15 dpo today keep getting bfn ofcourse. Thismorning I only had a small amount of pee to use cause I had gotten up during the night to pee. The only sign of af so far is the smallest amount of brown spotting on 13 dpo. And nothing since then I'm so confused. Have any of u had a bfp so late. I'm out of tests and I don't want to buy anymore there too expensive here and seeing 1 line everyday is really getting to me.


----------



## Maddysmum

I'm sorry girls I am still here. Just reading all your posts. I was posting In another section for a bit cause I didn't want to b all like oh I have this symptom and that and gosh this to week wait wait is a bitch when I know what a couple of u have been through so recently. I have missed u all. 
And I have checked out that beautiful cervix page OMG I don't know about beautiful but very interesting. I have never checked mine. I'm just wondering how they get those pics. 
I hope u girls oing now have better luck than it looks like I'm having this month


----------



## confusedprego

That beautiful cervix thing is fascinating!! I see the difference but it still seems like it would be tough to tell with your finger! lol And it seems like it was open a lot longer than I would have thought. Plus, I swear mine is in a different position every time I check it throughout the day. Although, lately I'm having a really hard time finding it because it's so high, I'm hoping that's just something that happens during pregnancy. I don't even know why I've been checking, haha. 

Eliza - how long is your LP usually? 

Rach - I don't understand what's been going on with your monitor but it sounds like you figured it out, right?? I hope so!! Hopefully you won't even need again for a few years when you want another baby!! :) 

I'm trying to figure out what to do for dinner. DH is out with a good friend that just broke up with his fiance - sucks! I made sure to remind him not to say anything that would bite him in the butt if they get back together! I'm thinkin chinese - but there's only one place near here that is msg free and they're just ok (probably because they're msg free - haha!!). DH wants me to order in because it was snowy/icy last night and thinks I'll fall if I go out (I'm a clutz) but I kinda want out of the house even if it's just for a few minutes.


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> After i wrote that i realized.................... i set the damn monitor at night last month! DAMNIT! I'm so mad at myself LOL. ughh. I thought the first month you use it, it stays at that testing time every month. I'm an idiot! DURRR Rachael! OMG. I think i ovulated already if i did. Last 3 days i've been feeling twinges. If i count 14 days from yesterday for LP it's right at the time AF comes.

Rachael you seriously crack my ass up! I get such a kick out of you---I think you need your own reality show!!! You're fine regardless because you were bd'ing the whole time---I think I'd still do every other day just in case.


----------



## korink26

OMG ELIZA!!! :hugs: You're back!!! Don't ever feel you can't talk to us about your 2WW symptoms, the excitment of all your cycles helps me get through my own faster! When I got my BFP I had brown/bloody discharge the night before my BFP, and then the next day it was gone. I only got a BFP once, and it was BARELY there at 13DPO. Do you know for sure when you ovulated? Is it possible you ovulated later than normal? Are you having symptoms? I wish I lived next door to you so I could run you over a test for tomorrow morning!!! FX'd----is your LP usually this long? I hope it's a good sign!!
The cervix thing is CERTAINLY NOT BEAUTIFUL!!! LOL I can't really tell the difference in the pictures, and the pictures does not look how it feels in there! In those pictures I think it looks soft and open the whole time?! Lindsay with you being pregnant I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be so high it's almost out of reach. I don't think it will drop again until you're closer to giving birth (what an amazing day that will be). Idk how much it matters, but my DR. said to not even touch it when I'm pregnant. She said "leave your vagina alone". :wacko: 
Lindsay if the weather is like that, do not leave the house! Or else go with somebody so you can hold their arm, although a lot of good that will do if the person falls. Idk, just stay in so I don't have to worry about you :) And when is your next scan??
Jessie, did you take baby aspirin last time?


----------



## Jenn859

I too lost a child, its been 5m and It still feels like an open wound. I have 2 other children but its never the same once theres been a loss. I had the urge to take a test of hcg so I went to the $ store and I see faint lines that are almost all there. I am not sure, does a a faint line count?


----------



## confusedprego

Haha well I did end up going out to get some chinese - I made it home safe and stuffed my face!! 

Yea I think I'm going to leave her (my vagina) alone from here on! I have no idea why I was checking it anyway. Oh and those pics def make it look soft and open all the time. I remember feeling it in the cycles before I got pregnant and early in my pregnancy it felt super hard and really pointy. Hers looks so flat and smushy lol. I have no idea! 

Eliza - you should always feel comfortable posting here! 

I'm wrapped up in a blanket on the couch watching silly tv! Awesome Saturday night! :)


----------



## korink26

Jenn859 said:


> I too lost a child, its been 5m and It still feels like an open wound. I have 2 other children but its never the same once theres been a loss. I had the urge to take a test of hcg so I went to the $ store and I see faint lines that are almost all there. I am not sure, does a a faint line count?

A faint line def. counts---that's how my first BFP started out! DH didn't even believe there was a line! FX'd for you!


----------



## babydust818

OMG had a huge blonde moment earlier. So.. we had a huge ice storm last night. I called into work because i couldn't walk outside without slipping. So i go to un-thaw my car a couple hours ago to get all the ice off. I'm out there trying to get my damn door open. I'm pulling and pulling. Taking the ice scraper and pounding on the door. I'm getting so damn frusterated. I go inside and get luke warm water. Pour it on the door. STILL WOULDN'T OPEN!!!!!! I'm like WTF!!!! Like i been trying to open it for 20 freakin minutes! Just when i'm about to give up it hits me.... i never unlocked my damn car. UGH!!! Swear i have a mind of a pregnant woman 24/7. Would be nice to have a bump to go along with it! LOL.

Jenn859 you most certainly CAN be pregnant with faint lines. in all honesty i'd call that a BFP in my book! Anything that shows a faint second line. Good luck and congrats!!

Lindsay mmm chinese sounds soo good! nomb nomb nomb. Is the morning sickness tappering off now?!

Kels, UGH there's another story to add to the books LOL. idk why the hell everything happens to ME! Oh boy. Guess i should call MTV or something and get my own reality show. CRAZZZZY! Any symptoms for you from Clomid?!?

Eliza i believe i was like 16/17dpo before i got my BFP. Don't give up until AF shows!!


----------



## confusedprego

hahaha Rach OMG!! that's so something I would do!! 

It's really icy here too, I almost fell on our backporch going to get my chinese - maybe DH was right!! haha oops!! The chinese was delicious and totally worth it!! 

Jenn - a faint line is a line!! can you take a pic and post it for us?? Take another tomorrow with your first urine of the day and you'll def have your answer!! My first pregnancy both DH and I thought we were imagining things with how light the line was but a line is def a line! congrats!


----------



## BeachChica

Kels - thanks for the cervix link. I am going to check that out for sure! Oh and yes, keep your hands out of there when you get prego!!! LOL :haha:
I didn't think the movies was sad, its actually pretty good, very inspiring. Oh, and yes I was taking baby aspirin this last pregnancy, my doctor says it can't hurt. Not sure if it helped or not though since I still had a MC.

Lindsay - glad you got your chinese safely! :) I would definitely stay in if its slippery out. We can't have you landing on your bump. Your the one here giving us all hope for the happy ending!!!

Eliza - so glad your back, we were ready to send out the thread search teams ("TST")for you. :) I got my BFP this last pregnancy about 2 days after AF was due. When I tested right before AF it was negative so I have everything crossed for you. 

Rach - you crack me up too!!! That must have been quite a sight!!! :rofl:

Mel - how are you feeling? Are you still having any bleeding? I finally stopped spotting today! Ugh!

Jenn - FX for you. Please post a pic.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls!
Jessie I have stopped bleeding just spotting now, but that's frustrating me as I want to :sex: have my libido back lol!! I'm still getting pos tests but only quite faint ones. The hospital is testing this loss for chromosome problems, but I suspect it will come back normal. I had one blood clotting result back from this recurrent miscarriage clinic which was abnormal so I'm trying blood thinning injection PLUS aspirin next time and progesterone. Might do the the steroids too not sure yet. We are going to ttc straight away even before my af, are you? 
Rachel can't believe all that snow! It's not snowing here it's quite mild really! 
Kelsey how is it going with the clomid, any side effects? 
Lindsay you be careful on that ice!! 
I'm on a weight loss mission with 1.5 stone to lose. Ive lost 5.5 lbs in 9 days doing the 30 day shred dvd and running everyday. Along with calorie controlled diet. Quite enjoying it really wanna be a bit trimmer before next pregnancy as the weight just keeps piling on especially with the steroids etc. X x x n


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Mel!
I know what you mean about :sex: today was the first time DH and I DTD in about 3 months. When I was prego my doctor told us not to do it for the early stages and then of course with the MC and D&C we couldn't do it. We've had to find other things to do instead. LOL

I am not sure when we will start trying again. I am probably fertile now but I at least want to wait until my tissue testing comes back to see if I have to make any changes to meds etc. I am also going on an 18 day trip to Europe at the end of May so I need to do some calcs on dates etc because I want to be on that trip very early pregnant or after 8-10 weeks when I seem to have my problems. I don't want to be spending my vacation getting another D&C over there. 

I know what you mean about the weight loss. I every time I get prego everything slows down and I start putting on the pounds. While I'm prego I embrace it but afterwards I'm like gosh, I need to get rid of all that. I have some VERY unflatering pics of me in a bathing suit from this last cruise. :shipw:


----------



## korink26

speaking of weight loss I decided to get back on my elliptical yesterday and I only did 30 minutes at the lowest level of intensity and it was the hardest 30 min of my life!! And afterwards I got the worst migraine and had to go to bed. Ugg....I'm so mad at myself for letting it go for so long....
Mel no side effects from the clomid besides those night sweats which I haven't had now in about a week. Today I did get a peak on my monitor (woohoo!) so tomorrow I should be ovulating and I guess we'll see how that goes. I want to feel SOMETHING but I don't want it to hurt or something. Gotta be careful what I wish for I guess...I just HOPE my temps are better this month, finally.
Eliza, did you test again?


----------



## Maddysmum

Well girls the biatch showed up today so that's me out again. Meh. I'm sick of thinkin I have every symptom then bfn. I'm going to seriously try not to obsess next month. Seriously. Lol. To make matters worse just found out yesterday my oh' s ex is having her third baby. That's the third one to the third different father. Stupid cow. We have been trying to track her down cause OH has a son with her and she won't let us see him. He's 4 and starting school today. Josh is having a hard time dealing with it. I could just imagine what she is telling her son. She is prob saying your dad is dead or something. She is such a bad mum too always leaving the kids with family so she can party oh and I believe she is a stripper too. She stopped us seeing him I think because he would put on a big turn when she come to pick him up and not want to go home with her. Stupid cow. So once again someone who really doesn't deserve to have any let alone another one is pregnant. I swear this world is backwards.... Well I'm off to get my uniform today I'm starting a new Job tomorrow. First time back at work since I was pregnant. 

Oh and rachael that is so something I would do. Sounds like u do have pregnant lady brain. When I was pregnant I got I'n my car and reversed straight into ohs car, then his car started rolling down the driveway. lol I forgot he parked behind me. 

I have to say it's nice being back with u girls. I know I'm amongst lovely lady's who unfortunately know what I'm going through. Xoxo


----------



## babydust818

Eliza ohh hun so sorry AF got you. I'm thankful to have you girls as well! I know EXACTLY what you mean about having every symptom in the book and then BOOM, AF shows. I did that for 2 months and i finally said F it! I promised i would not symptom spot anymore. Sure i talk about it on here but i do not believe it's 'pregnancy". It's hard to keep shuffling forward after being so let down, but we do! We have one another. :hugs: As far as OH's ex, ew what a fuggin SSLLLUTTT! wonder if she has any infections? esp being a stripper! What a horrible mother. That's SO unfair to her kids. Makes me wanna bust out of this computer and go find her. GRR!

Kelsey WOOHOO to peak!!! Yayy!! What CD are you? So happy for ya chicka! I prob would have been celebrating a peak too if i wasn't so damn stupid LOL! I hear ya on the being careful for what you wish for. Seems like when you wish for something it gets twisted by the genie and it doesn't come out the way you want it to.. just in a really fugged up way. YIKES A RAMA! Stupid genie needs to get it right. We need our babies!!

Mel i've been dieting too! So far have lost 5 lbs. Been eating clean, drinking lots of water and working our 4 days a week for 1 hour. So tiring but going to be so worth it. One day i wanna run a 5k. Would be awesome! I have a long way to go though. I know we can do it!!!!!

Jessie hope you're doing okay sweety. I understand about wanting to be cautious about getting PG again while on vacation. You're a smart girl for trying to plan it all out. Just remember, what happens is meant to be! :hugs:

Hi Lindsay! Hope you're doing okay today.

AFM, i just got out of work. SOOOO glad to be home! When i walked to my car this morning i remember to unlock my door which is a good thing. LOL. I'm off the next 4 days. So happy too. I haven't felt any symptoms at all. Just a few days ago i had a lot of pain in my left boob and felt like fluttering in my belly and pains in lower abdomen along with my ovaries. I think i was O'ing that day. At least i hope. Stupid me doesn't know how to use my CBFM after 3 dang months! haha. Ohh how i'm BEGGING for some baby news SOMEWHERE in one of these threads! I'm so sick of hearing about all this negative stuff. WE NEED POSITIVES!!! No offense to anyone! Just wanting to move forward and celebrate some good things! I was on that thread called "January testers" or whatever. SO hard to believe that only 14 out of like 118 girls got pregnant this month. INSANE! That's only 8.4%. I know the month isn't over but jeeze... they say in health class you're like a fertile mertile! not true! Well i'm done blabbing for the day. Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Yay Kelsey for your peak!! How exciting!! When I ovulate from my right ovary it straight up hurts! It would get tender for a couple days and the morning of it was really obvious when I was. I never really felt it on my left side though. I've gotten pregnant off my right in both pregnancies with very ouchy corpus luteum cysts. The only good thing is that you know when you O but they make monitors and OPKs for that! haha. 

Eliza - sorry to hear the witch got you! :hugs: Have a glass of wine for me and enjoy some good BD in your future! Have you been doin OPKs or temps anything?? It's hard to not symptom spot! 

Rach - we have the same weather! We had the ice storm too and tomorrow it's going to be in the 50's! so weird! 

Jess - How are you feeling? Must be glad to be back to DTD! That's a long time to go without! 

I have a random question for you all - have you done anything in remembrance of your angels?? I got a thumb ring that's a rose gold band with the day of my D&C engraved on the inside. I plan to engrave future baby's birthdates or future miscarriages also so that they all have a place that I can look at and be reminded of them. I was just curious if any of you have done anything. Hope you all had a good weekend!!


----------



## babydust818

Happy 13 weeks Lindsay!!


----------



## korink26

Ugg Eliza, so sorry to hear!!!! :( How long did it take you to get PG with Maddy? I'm sure hearing the news about his ex didn't help anything AT ALL! Seriously it seems everyday there are 2 people announcing on facebook they're expecting. I debate staying off it for awhile, but I'm sure I'll never be able to. Oh and good luck at your first day of work! I'm sure it will go super for you!
Rachael I'm so jealous you're off for the next 4 days! Anything fun planned? Good job to you and Mel on your weight loss! So proud of you girls! I LOVE food, and food that isn't nutritious so dieting is soooo hard for me. I have no self control! 
Lindsay, I haven't done anything special, but it's a good idea! I'm not even sure what I would do.....I think if I did I would put the due date on and not the miscarriage because I would LOVE to forget the day of my D&C. 
AFM---I COULD SCREAM! Today my temp went up agaiin and I was expecting today to be ovulation day considering I got a peak on my monitor yesterday. But judging from my temps it looks like I OV'ed on Saturday (CD15) which is a day BEFORE I got my peak reading (and about 2 days earlier than normal and 3 days earlier than last month). I was so shocked today with my temp I could have cried. I thought for once we got our bd'ing on the exact right days and I was so excited. Now, we didn't even BD on ovulation day. Has anybody heard of getting a peak reading the day AFTER ovulation? So today i'm CD17 and it looks like I'm 2DPO. Although I have a really bad back, and I was up at 3 am this morning with it and walked around and did some stretching. I did fall asleep for a good probably hour or 2 before my alarm went off. Maybe being up could have caused my increase temp? I don't think it would cause it to be that much higher though, because usually my day of OV my temp is around 96.5 and today it was 97.45. Any of you get pregnant by bding -3, -1 and plus 1 of OV--but not ov?
(Sooo sorry for my post that ended up turning into a big blubbering rant!)


----------



## BeachChica

Eliza - sorry to hear the witch got you this month :cry: Its very hard not to symptom spot. I think in the situtation we're in your body is so in tune and you really start to wonder about every little twitch, pain or change. 

Lindsay - I have not done anything for my angels. Gosh I have had so many I am honestly trying to forget them all. 4 times... Ugh I really should have a baby by now or soon but the odds are not looking great for me. :cry:

Kelsey - I don't know looking at your chart it does look like Saturday could have been a possibility. When was your last day DTD? Did you guys at least do it on Friday? This last pregnancy I actually (unknowly at the time) OV'd unusually late on CD 17 and my last day DTD was the evening of CD 14 so it is possible. Make sure you keep DTD the next couple days just in case it hasn't happened yet, maybe you are just late and the drop will be tomorrow. 

As for me I am having some pain today. I just looked at my period tracker and it says that AF is expected to arrive in 3 days. I am wondering if that could be it. Although I know my cycle could be all out of whack after the MC. I am hoping that if AF is on the way its not an extremely painful one. I know sometimes the first one after MC can be.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, no i haven't done anything for my angel. I think about it all the time, but nothing else. I've thought about doing stuff but i never even had an EDD or anything. It was never even confirmed by doctors because it was negative before i even got there. So basically, i don't know if my baby would have been in March or April because it was at that point where it would of been a coin toss. Therefore i can't get a birthstone or anything. I've thought about other things to do, like lighting a candle every night.

Kels, yes i have heard from a few people online that they o'd before the peak because you ovulated later that day after you did the stick. Then the next day you got your peak but O happened the evening before. Maybe next time buy some opk's just in case to test throughout the day when close to O. I'm so sorry. I really wish that didn't play a mean joke on you. I also have heard of people getting pregnant from sperm that was inside of them a few days prior. Spermies live up to 5-7 days! I really hope one caught for you.

Jessie i hope AF comes on time and i hope it's not REAL bad. :hugs:

AFM, just hanging out. Not doing anything really on my days off. The weather here is SO weird. Had an ice storm Sat and today it's 55 degrees! WTF! Mother Nature doesn't know what she wants. Same with giving us our babies. She's so mean when she wants to be. i THINK i am 4dpo. Not really sure. We shall see. How many miU are frer? 25? I'm not having any symptoms. It would be SO NICE to get a surprise BFP. OH and i BD'd on 3 days this month. Right around O. I hope it held on and gets to that egg! Ohh yeah i got on the scale this morning and have lost a total of 6lbs. woohoo lol.


----------



## korink26

Jessie we DTD on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Sunday----I'm just PRAYING the lil guys from friday hung on until Saturday! Orrr, I hope that my egg was still around on Sunday morning when we DTD (I'm not sure how ovulation works---if it says I ovulated on Saturday, would the egg be gone by Sunday?) I'm just so upset...You give me some hope though with your late ovulation and still catching that month...I'm not so sure hubby has great sperm like that though...The only thing is I did do an OPK on Friday at like 5 pm and it was negative?!?!!?!?!----so I'm just hoping I ovulated late on Saturday and that my Sunday morning BD will hopefully be ok. I'm sorry to babble so much about me.
WOOHOO RACHAEL ON THE 6 POUNDS! You go girrrllll!!! :)


----------



## Jenn859

confusedprego said:


> Haha well I did end up going out to get some chinese - I made it home safe and stuffed my face!!
> 
> Yea I think I'm going to leave her (my vagina) alone from here on! I have no idea why I was checking it anyway. Oh and those pics def make it look soft and open all the time. I remember feeling it in the cycles before I got pregnant and early in my pregnancy it felt super hard and really pointy. Hers looks so flat and smushy lol. I have no idea!
> 
> Eliza - you should always feel comfortable posting here!
> 
> I'm wrapped up in a blanket on the couch watching silly tv! Awesome Saturday night! :)

Well ladies. Its official...August baby is comin


----------



## Jenn859

confusedprego said:


> Haha well I did end up going out to get some chinese - I made it home safe and stuffed my face!!
> 
> Yea I think I'm going to leave her (my vagina) alone from here on! I have no idea why I was checking it anyway. Oh and those pics def make it look soft and open all the time. I remember feeling it in the cycles before I got pregnant and early in my pregnancy it felt super hard and really pointy. Hers looks so flat and smushy lol. I have no idea!
> 
> Eliza - you should always feel comfortable posting here!
> 
> I'm wrapped up in a blanket on the couch watching silly tv! Awesome Saturday night! :)




confusedprego said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Yay Kelsey for your peak!! How exciting!! When I ovulate from my right ovary it straight up hurts! It would get tender for a couple days and the morning of it was really obvious when I was. I never really felt it on my left side though. I've gotten pregnant off my right in both pregnancies with very ouchy corpus luteum cysts. The only good thing is that you know when you O but they make monitors and OPKs for that! haha.
> 
> Eliza - sorry to hear the witch got you! :hugs: Have a glass of wine for me and enjoy some good BD in your future! Have you been doin OPKs or temps anything?? It's hard to not symptom spot!
> 
> Rach - we have the same weather! We had the ice storm too and tomorrow it's going to be in the 50's! so weird!
> 
> Jess - How are you feeling? Must be glad to be back to DTD! That's a long time to go without!
> 
> I have a random question for you all - have you done anything in remembrance of your angels?? I got a thumb ring that's a rose gold band with the day of my D&C engraved on the inside. I plan to engrave future baby's birthdates or future miscarriages also so that they all have a place that I can look at and be reminded of them. I was just curious if any of you have done anything. Hope you all had a good weekend!!

I actually got a tattoo of her handprint, and am saving her baby clothes to make a keepsake blanket


----------



## BeachChica

Jenn - did you get your BFP??? If so, that's great!!! Congrats!!! 

Kelsey - if you did it all of those days, I really think you should be good. Its hard to say exactly when you O because all you see if the temperature shift at one point in time. It could have happened late Saturday and your Sunday morning sperm would get there just in time. Ohhhh how I hope it happens for you this month!!! I have everything crossed!!!

Rach - all is crossed for you too. We really need to get this moving to a positive outcome thread. Lindsay is holding it there for all of us :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Jen!! Congrats!! 

Kelsey - I think your BD schedule sounds fine! That sounds like our schedule the first month we got preggers and it seems like every time I get pregnant my conception date is the day BEFORE I ovulated. This time that was actually confirmed by dating the baby but obviously that's not exact that early on, and now that I think about it it's not even possible haha but I'm sure you're fine! Every other day gives your DH's sperm some extra umph! Oh - and the whole facebook thing drives me crazy too!! I think people can be so insensitive in posting all about their pregnancies. I haven't posted at all and my MIL keeps begging DH to be able to post something and I just really don't want her to. I know too many people that have either been through what I have or worse - can't get pregnant at all! They're all happy for me but I don't know..I just can't do it. 

Rach - yay for 6lbs!! That's great! I've tried to lose weight before and it seems to be pretty much impossible when I try! 

Jess - I hope AF comes and goes quickly for you!! have you had any testing done lately? 

Where's Mel? 

Eliza - Sorry to hear about DH's ex! ugh! isn't that just so annoying!! The world seems backwards to me sometimes. It's things like that that make my DH question God (sorry to bring that in to this convo!). 

AFM - I've been feeling pretty good. Definitely starting to show - I took a pic a few weeks ago and I'll try to remember to take one tonight so you all can see the growing bulge. I think I just look pudgy right now but it's a welcome pudgy. 

Bring on those BFPs!! We've got a few of you in the TWW now! can't wait for testing time!! 

Sorry if I forgot anything! It's still early!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jen I love the tattoo idea I'm just not brave enough to get one! The blanket sounds amazing :) love that idea! 

I had to do something to remember the baby by...it felt so unreal after it was over. Thanks for sharing ladies! I was just curious!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie, thanks girl :hugs: hope you're doing okay!!

Lindsay, UGH we need some major BFP's this week! SO FRIGGIN READY FOR IT! It makes me happy to see them, but at the same time if it isn't me it is kind of like a slap in the face. Like, 'wow time is just ticking and you still aren't pregnant but everyone else is getting pregnant'. Then i start to feel flushed and gross! I'm so glad you're feeling better. I definitely want to see some bump pics!!!!!! Love seeing them!!!

AFM, "possibly" 5dpo today. Last night i had weird crampage in my ovary and lower back, but that obviously doesn't mean a thing. It seems like i'm ALWAYS testing on a friggin Sunday. SO WEIRD. lol. Maybe i won't this month. It might burst my bad luck bubble.

On a better note.... i lost a total of 7.4lbs in 5 days. It's got to be a lot of water weight. Usually is the first week

Love all you girls! So nice to have this thread. You girls are so wonderful and i'm so thankful to be able to vent. You all give me such great advice.


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls for the reassurance, I need all of it I can get :) 
congrats Jen!
Rachael I hope you get your BFP this weekend! We need to turn 2012 around! Lead the way girly :) Love your profile pic, soo perrttyy! 
Lindsay, dying to see some bump pics! 
I'm so thankful for you guys, too! It always giving me something to look forward to, to see what you girls are up to.


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks hunny pooh bear! I sure hope i can lead the way but you may have to. I hope the next 5 days kinda fly by! Wish this whole process was 2x's quicker than it is! Have AF for like 2 days, O CD 7, have AF CD14. Then do it all over again. WOULD BE LOVELY.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, I'm on a downer this morning I'm panicking I'll never be a mum but this hasnt happened for a while so I'm just gonna ride the storm! Rach that is brilliant weight loss!!! I really hope you get your bfp!! 
Kelsey I avoid fb like the plague my page has tumble weed blowing in it! I avoid everything pregnancy related apart from b and b! I really hope this cycle is your cycle too kels. I think you're going to end up with twins and if you do I'll be sooo jealous lol! 
Jessie and Eliza, how are you doing? 
Lindsay pics pics pics! 
X x x x


----------



## korink26

Awww Mel! :hugs: I totally hear you....last night I started looking online at fertility specialists and how much it would all cost and it put me in such a state of panic. I've always felt (even before I started trying) that I wouldn't be able to get pregnant. I don't know why, it's just a feeling I had and it brings me down because I wonder if it's true. 
Rachael, how are you feeling? I know you're trying not to symptom spot, but anything happening by you?
Jessie, how have you been feeling? Make any more decisions about when you're going to TTC in relation to your trip?
Lindsay----any scans coming up?!
Eliza, hope you're hanging in there.
Only 4DPO today, this wait is the WORST. Idk about twins Mel, how happy,ecstatic, blessed, and crazy that would be!!!!!!!!!! Only issue, I CAN'T SEEM TO GET PREGNANT WITH ONE MUCH LESS TWO! lol


----------



## babydust818

Mel :hugs: i hear you hunny. I get them days where i panic too. Your mind just drifts away and the next thing you know it's got you tricked into thinking the worst. It's really hard to come back from that. Just remember, it's going to work out eventually. It may take a lot longer then we want, but it's GOING to frickin happen! What a HUGE rollercoaster ride TTC is. ugh. Hold on tight my love. We're in this together.

Kels, no symptoms at all here. every now and then... which is very few and far between i'll have a little backache. Other then that - nothing. Usually i'll have a headache or boobs kinda hurt. This cycle, nothing. Hope that's actually a good sign? idk! As for you... GAH! can't wait for you to test!! I'm going to be sooo excited if you get your BFP. You def should. I hope you do so so so so bad!! :headspin: xoxo

AFM, lost even more weight today! Jeeze louise. I wasnt going to weigh myself until next tuesday but i had to see bcz i worked out so hard yesterday. I lost another 1.4lbs. Told you i was a biggin! LOL. Just happy to say goodbye to almost 10lbs. :)

I had that phone interview yesterday. The lady told me they'd get in touch with me 5-10 business day to let me know. I sure hope they do. I'll be so devasted if they don't. I so badly need a job change. My yearly horoscope said something about this being a REALLY good year for me. Also the chinese calendar says i'm a dragon and this is the year of the dragon, but OF COURSE i don't believe in that stuff 100%. Just something fun to do when you're bored. I just hope and PRAY i get this job. That's alllll i want. That way, whenever i do get pregnant, i'll have a nice sit down job the whole time. Rather than busting my chops and hoping i'm not doing too much to make me have another MC.


----------



## korink26

Wait Rach, what phone interview?! Did I miss a post? FX'd you get the new job!!!! When will you find out?! I see a BFP and job offer all in the same week :) Can not wait for you to test this weekend!
And I think that's sometimes a good sign when you have no symptoms, especially if you have all the symptoms in the world before and get BFNs. Sunday is your test day right? CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!
And holy shit girl, 10 lbs already!? How much more do you want to lose?!


----------



## babydust818

oh dear lordy, i need to lose ALOT more! I'm a biggy LOL. I'd be satisfied with losing 90 more lbs. Yes, 90 LOL. I'm so sorry i forgot to mention about my interview. I had put in for citibank and did an online app with a assessment. Right after they emailed me and set up a phone interview. After that she said all that other stuff. FX'd to hear back. If i could get the job and get a BFP.... omggg i would prob drop dead. I've never had that good of luck in my life!!!!! I have faith though! I can't wait to test either lmao. I'm so frickin excited and idk why. I have been smelling a lot today. That was my huge sign last time but it was just for today. Going to see if it continues. Can't wait for you to test Kels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and the challenge is on tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!! 

Rach - Sounds like you have an exciting week ahead of you! Way to go with losing almost 10lbs! that's really something to be proud of!! 

Kelsey - How's the clomid treating you? The symptoms should be done now, right? Do you go in for blood work to see how well you ovulated?? I'm so excited for you girls!

Mel - I always had a weird feeling that I would never be able to get pregnant and would never have my own children (probably rooted from a long history of infertility on my mom's side - my mom had an ectopic her first and lost her tube + they told her she'd only have a 10% chance of EVER getting pregnant and it took a long time but my brother and I happily exist). So, try to think of the positives in that they have identified something they believe to be the source of your heartache and since you don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant that you will be holding your baby very soon!! :hugs: I know it's hard! 

I saw a license plate yesterday on the way home that in the random assortment of numbers and letters it said "BFP"!! I think it's a sign that it's going to be a good testing month! 

I do have another scan on Friday to check my cervix - I'm so hoping they'll let me peak at the baby - obviously I'll see it no matter what but I hope they'll check the heartbeat and all that stuff. My next visit with my regular doctor is February 6th or somethin like that and my SIL will hopefully be working and can sneak me in for a nice peek and see if we can tell what we're having!! I can't believe it's already around that time! 

Maybe I'll bug DH to take a pic of my belly tonight and post it tomorrow for you ladies to see. I took one a couple weeks ago but already forget how far along I was then - I think it was like two weeks ago.


----------



## babydust818

Linds, omgosh so exciting!!! Feb 6 really is right around the corner!!! I can't wait to see the baby bump!! So happy everything fell into place for you sweetheart!! mwah* :hugs:

OH! and i hope i'm one of them BFP's! LOL.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: 

ugh! I have had a week from hell at work!!!

Rach - 10 lbs!!! Way to go!!! :happydance: That is so great. I also have my FX that you get a BFP and a job offer next week. BTW, I don't think you should test on Sunday, its seems to not be working out well... how about testing Monday instead. I read that weight also affects pregnancy so maybe this will really help you! Good luck girl! Everything is cross!!!

Kelsey - Looking forward to your testing news too. Omgosh, twins would be so great. Just get them all of the way in 1 swoop!!! :) Not sure when I will start yet, just waiting to hear back about my test results. If they come back soon and everything is Ok I might start right away, we'll see. I am going to start temping again next month when AF starts.

Lindsay - I can't believe you are almost 14 weeks already. gosh how time flies. I can't wait to see your bump pics. Don't forget to post your U/S ones too. Seems like its been a while since you've posted one. 

Mel - ugh I know what you mean. I think all the time that it might not ever happen for me. Its like I really wish I'd know either way so I can get on with whatever. Until then I just have to keep up hope that it will happen one day. I believe it will happen for us!!!

Eliza - How are you?

As for me, no sign of AF yet. Someone in another forum I'm in has been waiting for AF for 15 weeks after a MC... can you imagine!!!??? Mine seems to come pretty regularly afterwards so I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - sorry you've had a crappy week at work! :( I hope AF shows for you soon and the docs will have something useful for you and we can get back to ttc! 

I will post my belly pics tonight...DH was taking it last night and said "stop pushing your belly out! Oh...you're not? You're going to get huge!" Lol with a huge smile on his face  I feel like I haven't had a scan in forever too but its only been 2 weeks! Crazy 

Thanks for the support ladies! I don't know what I would do without you guys! I thought I would relax by now but I still get nervous and psych myself out! Especially before doc appts...prob inevitable

Happy almost Friday!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay I'm so relieved to hear that you always had a "weird feeling" you couldn't get pregnant--because I've always had that feeling and I wonder if others have too and they've been wrong. So glad to hear you're one of them! I can't wait to see your bump pic, and I hope you get a scan tomorrow too and get to hear the hb! I hope you get a scan pic to post!
Jessie waiting for AF after the D&C was the wooorrsstt! It's already been a little over 3 weeks, so hopefully in the next week she'll show up. (The only time in my life I was happy to finally have her). You'll have to have a couple drinks this weekend to celebrate the week from hell being over.
I have a question for Mel, Jessie and Lindsay. I'm not sure if you temped every cycle, but when you compare your PG cycles, did your temps usually follow the same pattern (same temp range, same spikes/dips)? I always compare my current monthly temps to my cycle when I was PG, and by about 5 DPO (today) when they're not following my PG cycle temp pattern, I get really defeated.
Oh, and as for the Clomid s/e, I haven't had any since I finished the pills. I go tomorrow to get my progesterone checked and should find out hopefully by Monday. Get this, the nurse that I've complained about before, I called to schedule the test, and I asked when I would find out because I'll be really anxious to see how this month went, and she goes "Oh, have you been trying"? I didn't even say anything for a min. because I was like are you kidding?!?! I was like yes, for a long time which is why I'm on clomid!!!! WOW.


----------



## babydust818

WTF Kels?! What a bitch!!! If people aren't really interested in what they're doing for a career then they shouldn't even be there. OMG. Well i can't wait to hear back from everything. Hope you're doing okay sweety!

Linds, can't wait for the pics!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Jessie, i'm sure AF is on her way. thinking of you!

AFM, i snook a 10miU test today and what i think is 7dpo. It was negative. Going to wait until Sat again to test. Hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## confusedprego

Every cycle I ever charted are actually on my ovulation chart in my signature and when you overlay them they all look remarkably similar. I only started charting after the d&c.


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> WTF Kels?! What a bitch!!! If people aren't really interested in what they're doing for a career then they shouldn't even be there. OMG. Well i can't wait to hear back from everything. Hope you're doing okay sweety!
> 
> Linds, can't wait for the pics!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Jessie, i'm sure AF is on her way. thinking of you!
> 
> AFM, i snook a 10miU test today and what i think is 7dpo. It was negative. Going to wait until Sat again to test. Hope you all have a lovely day!

Omg Rachael I was thinking you were going to say it was POSITIVE!!!!!! I almost totally geeked out!!! Did you use FMU? Make sure Saturday you use FMU, and I'll be dying to see the results!!


----------



## babydust818

i wish it was positive!!!!!!!!!!! i really hope this is the month. otherwise, GAH! i'll let you know girly


----------



## confusedprego

Ok girls - The website is being weird so this one is 11.3wks and I'll try to do 14wks in another post...
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0036.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## korink26

Aww look at that lil belly!!! Can't wait to see the difference in the 14 week one!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope you don't mind me posting I just want to say hi to Babyd and Korink.

Well done on the weight loss babyd!! I'll be stalking you on saturday to see what your tests show, fx'd!! How is your little dog? I hope he is recovering okay after his op.

Korink - I know it may not feel like it sometimes but you will get your lo. Your chart is looking might fine at 5dpo. I have everything crossed that your temps keeps rising. I am glad you don't have any se with your upped clomid dose. :hugs:

Love the bump pic confused!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay OMG!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your bump! SO cute! can i rub?! ;)

pink, hun it's so wonderful to see you in here!! miss ya girl. How are you doing? have you got your first AF yet since the MC? Been thinking about you tons! Sadie is doing wonderful. She's such a good girl. Are you back to TTC again?


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Lindsay! I LOVE your pic!!! Its starts to get exciting when you really do look pregnant!!! Keep them coming. 

Kels - I have never really noticed a difference in my cycles between being pregnant and not. They seemed pretty similar. Mine are in my signature too if you ever want to look. My last pregnancy I actually temped for a long time. I was so worried about the pregnancy I kept watching for a temperature drop :( Oh and that nurse at your doctors office is an idiot!!!

Rach - its early, everything still crossed for you!!

As for me, AF was supposed to arrive today but she did not so I am left waiting.... Ugh!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie i hope AF shows up soon. I hate the damn waiting game.

Kels for the heck of it i did a stick on my cbfm. The first one this month LOL. i'm CD23 and it read HIGH lol. omg. maybe it was best i didn't use it. That f'n thing! Think i'm gonna reprogram it the beginning of next cycle if i get AF. Going to have to program it in the MORNING lol.


----------



## confusedprego

I can't get this silly pic to upload! I'll try again tomorrow!! 

I cooked dinner for the first time tonight in a long time - like a real dinner and not stouffers or however you spell that!! haha Made Lemon Chicken - DH's favorite! So Yummy!!!


----------



## confusedprego

There we go!! That's 14 weeks. Ok, now I'll catch up on what you girls said. I tried to upload a picture of my fur baby but it wouldn't work...I don't know why... I'll try again later.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0044.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - What a silly nurse! I think they live in their own little world sometimes!! The nurses are AMAZING at my doc office but at this high risk doc place I go to to get my cervix checked/NT scan - they are super rude!! They are surrounded by women terrified of losing their babies and you're rude?! I was trying to make jokes with the lady and she didn't even answer me - flat out ignored me! 

Rach - hope your weight loss is still going steady! So proud of you!! I'll be checking in tomorrow morning to see what your test results say but I also say skip Sunday lol I'm so superstitious!! i know it will be hard to resist but that's how I got my BFP! I tested Saturday (9DPO) and it was BFN - way negative! then I waited until Sunday (11DPO) and it was BFP! So, maybe it will be good luck for you too!! :) :) :) :) 

Pink - welcome!! :)

Jess - I really hope AF shows for you this weekend and keep us updated what comes back in your test results! 

I have my scan to check my cervix this morning so FX'd everything is still OK! I've been having a lot more "stretching" pains lately - hurts when I push to go to the bathroom (lol TMI!!!). Going to ask the doc today if I can start doing some prenatal yoga or if this whole cervix thing means no exercise at all. I'm not used to it! Plus I think it will help my energy levels. 

Happy Friday and and does anyone have fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## confusedprego

Ok, now my posting is getting out of control but scan went great, cervix looks "fantastic" according to the doctor and baby looks perfect - I cry every time in the sono room! Not enough that they can tell but constantly wiping my eyes. 

I posted two pics, I asked if they could see the gender and I posted one pic of the whole baby and one of it's butt/legs/penis???? both the sonographer and the doctor independently said it's a boy - not to buy anything blue yet because it's still early but that we can be pretty confident in that. 

So, now I need you girls to get your BFPs this month and we'll start a lil "army" of cute babies! I know seeing that BFP license plate is good luck so bring 'em on ladies!! yay!!
 



Attached Files:







14wks3days.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









14wks3daysboy?.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting I just want to say hi to Babyd and Korink.
> 
> Well done on the weight loss babyd!! I'll be stalking you on saturday to see what your tests show, fx'd!! How is your little dog? I hope he is recovering okay after his op.
> 
> Korink - I know it may not feel like it sometimes but you will get your lo. Your chart is looking might fine at 5dpo. I have everything crossed that your temps keeps rising. I am glad you don't have any se with your upped clomid dose. :hugs:
> 
> Love the bump pic confused!!

YYEEAAAHHHH PINK!!! Welcome!!! :hugs: Are you TTC this cycle, or still NTNP?


----------



## korink26

Lindsay---you are the cutest thing ever!!! LOVE THE BUMP!!! Can't wait to see you at 9 months! :) Omg the nurse ignoring you is ridonkulous. I think I'd give her hair a yank, and then blame it on pregnancy hormones. I'm sure your appt went great today, can't wait to hear about it and see pics if you get some!
Rachael---a high at CD23??? WTH??! MAYBE A SIGN OF A BFP COMING?!?!!? Tomorrow morning can NOT come soon enough. And did you hear anything yet about your interview?


----------



## korink26

Oops, didn't read far enough---you had your appt already and OMG A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!! Any names picked out?!?!?!
I got my progesterone test today, should find out on Monday (hopefully) the results. My temps have been in the 97.6 range still instead of 97.9 which is where they used to be before my miscarriage. Kind of thinking my prog. levels are going to come in low again. ugg...
And no big plans for me this weekend---what about everybody else? (Rachael, we know 1 of your big plans!) Fingers and toes crossed---maybe even my eyes if that helps.


----------



## pinksmarties

Confused, love the 14 week bump pic too. You wouldn't think there would be such a change in 3 weeks. Your scan pictures are so good!! Perfect little man (I'm going for boy based on that second picture)!

Hi korink - yes I am tcc this month. Back on the cbfm CD10 high number 4 so think I'll probably ov sun/mon. I got my bloods done on Wednesday but I don't think anything will show so didn't/couldn't wait another month. I really hope your prog results are okay apart form the clomid have they suggested any supplements?

Babyd - I was thinking the same a korink - a high may show a bfp on the way!! (I hope so). Another lady uses her sticks as well as hpts to check for bfp! KEeping it all crossed for you.

I had first session of acupuncture this morning. She was lovely and really reassuring and understanding so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## babydust818

Okay girlies, i'm here LOL. I had to work all day. 

Lindsay, your bump is beautiful! And your appointment is just what i wanted to hear!! So happy for you. Do you have comcast? LOL bcz i saw in your pic you had your tv guide up and said xfinity. I have comcast too! 

Pink + Kels - thank you girls for the kind words with the CBFM!!

So like, i'm kinda freakin out. I woke up this morning went pee and nothing was there. Well, about 10min later i had to poop. Well after i poop i wipe again and there was like... brownish orangish something there. It looked like a piece of tissue or something. It wasn't just like a dot on the toilet paper. It was physically something that came out of the cooka! I'm sooo hoping it's IB. OH and i did have sex last night, but i've never ever seen anything like this before. I didn't take a good look at it bcz i was late for work, but maybe it was CM? idk. it had to be because idk what else it would be?! After i wiped, i wiped an additional 2 times and more was there, but as for the rest of today - nothing! I have a backache today too. Idk if it's from making beds all day or what but i have a backache. I took a test when i got home just for the hell of it and it was BFN. I think i'm gonna skip tmrw and try Monday! AF is due Thurs. So yes, my new date to test will be Monday. Don't you girls think? Like i've said, i have NO idea where i'm at in my cycle bcz i used no opk's or cbfm but from guessing when i had little pains and crap i said that was O.. so it's been 8 days since then. SO i say i'm 8dpo, CD 24. What do you all think?


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh Lindsay that is so great!! I am so happy things are going well for you. You're pics are great and so exciting to find out a sex!!! Did you get or are you going to get a CSV? I think they can tell you there for sure on the sex. 

Rach - I have no idea about your "stuff' but I hope its a sign of good things to come. I have never had implantation bleeding on any of my pregnancies so I have no idea what it would even look like. Testing Monday is good I think, Keeping everything crossed for you!

Pink - welcome! :)

Kels - how you are you feeling. I have everything crossed for you too. Since I can't try yet I think I am going to live vicariously through you girls. Don't mind me if I symptom spot for you!!! LOL gosh this TWW is taking forever!!! (yours not mine!!! )


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls :) Yea we're really excited! I'm not getting the CVS testing as my NT scan and bloodwork together gave me a 1 in 10,000 chance of having the major chromosomal issues and that I don't need any further testing. They said the only thing I need to monitor is my cervix and so far that looks really good too. Nice and long - whatever that means!! My cervix is like the black box of fertility to me haha. I can't even find it anymore and I realize now that's because my uterus has shifted up, so my cervix has too.


----------



## BeachChica

You know what, I have decided that B&B needs a "like" button like facebook!!! Humpffff!!!!

Lindsay - that's great that you have a good report and don't need to go through the additional testing. So do you really have to wait until the 20 week scan to find out for sure on the sex or is there a point they know for sure sooner? I am ready to start writing my posts to you in *BLUE*!!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

well they are going to look at the baby every two weeks too so the lady was super nice and said if I want to see anything in particular they will check for me. Plus my SIL is going to be taking a peek Feb 6th so she said we will definitely know by then. She said there is a 90% chance that it's a boy as it looks pretty prominent.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - in another thread one of the ladies there had orange discharge/cm and she is 6 week pg and had the same with her other 2 pg. Still not sure what it is but I hope the bfn turns into bfp soon. 8dpo (ish) is still early yet!

confused - fab news about the NT results and you done't need cvs. Can I ask why they are keeping such a close eye on your cervix? I'll bet it's reassuring to get regular scan especially getting your sil to peak too!

Kels - have you got a date for testing or will you wait and see what the progesterone result come in at on Monday.

Hi Beach!!

afm - more DIY today - yeah still doing it since Christmas but nearly there now. BAck to work on Monday whic I am kinda looking forward to as it helps the days pass quicker and hopefully by then I'll be in the 2ww too!


----------



## confusedprego

I had a LEEP procedure done 4 years ago where they took a small piece of my cervix out due to abormal/pre cancerous cells thanks to a nasty strain of HPV. Plus with the D&C for my miscarriage they want to monitor my cervix to make sure it isn't "incompetent" and can hold the weight of the developing baby. So, they will measure it every 2 weeks and if it shortens too quickly they will suture my cervix shut (ouch!). They said that it looks great so far but it's protocol to follow people that have had LEEPs in the past, and it makes me feel a lot better too!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, you're going to be just fine! Healthy as can be! That little man of yours is going to be the beautifulest rainbow baby everrr!!!!!!!! So happy for you. You're so lucky to have your SIL do some of your check ups. Has to be so awesome! Love ya girl and i'm so glad we've met on here! Such a great support system we have! :hugs:

Pink, thanks sooo much for the feedback!! I reallly hope it is the BFP coming around the corner!!! I'm SO anxious that it's not even funny. If the baby did implant yesterday then i'd have to wait about... 4-5 days to test? Right? I can't wait that freakin long! Going to test Monday. I want to SO badly tmrw but i already know it would be way too early and i'd get a BFN. GAH!!! It's seriously sooo aggravating. I think this is the longest 2ww ever. I can't wait for you to get into your 2ww again. I wanna see that nice strong BFP! :hugs: :happydance: Oh and what's that girl's name who had the same thing as me? I'd like to message her. What forum/thread is she in?! Thanks!

Kels, you're MIA and i don't like it :nope: miss you oh so much! Hope you're doing okay. :flower:

Jessie, SO funny you should say bnb should have a like button. I've thought that for SO long. Funny thing is, sometimes i go looking for it and i'm like "wait, i'm not on fb". LOL. I soo agree though! How have you been hanging in there sweety? Hope you're doing wonderful.

AFM, ughhhh this 2ww is KILLING me. I just wanna know! Since i saw that stuff yesterday morning i've felt like i saw my BFP LOL. I'll be so damn devasted if it's a BFN. I already have it programmed into my brain that i'm pregnant. So bad of me :dohh: I haven't had any symptoms today. Yesterday after i saw the gooey stuff i went to work. When i got home my lower back in the middle was aching SO bad. It wasn't crampy at all just very very very achy. Like when you have AF. It went all the way down into my thighs and legs. I took a hot shower later last night and it helped alot. Today i don't feel it at all. For a second i had sharp pains in the side of my stomach but it went away after a minute. I hope this is it girls. I 'feel' like it is, but i just don't know! I had got a psychic reading back on Nov 15 from Ruby. She said i'd get a BFP in January, or conceive in Jan, OR give birth Jan 2013 and that it was going to be a boy. Well, i'd be AMAZED if she is right! All that stuff is for 'fun' but it's something to look forward to.


----------



## korink26

Hi girls! Sorry, been a bit MIA, but I'm back!
Pink, did you get a peak yet? How long did they tell you it would take for the results of your blood tests?
RACHAEL!!! Sounds like you've got some positive things going on, I'm dying for you to test! Although, I'm sure it probably is best to wait until tomorrow, I just wish you already tested and got your BFP! :happydance: Anymore unusual discharge? Back still sore?? Very excited for you!!!! If this Ruby girl is nice, then I need to find her and have her give me a reading. I've been really wanting to do one, but yet I'm so afraid I'll find one that will somehow steal my credit card info or something!! lol
Jessie has AF showed up yet? i DEF. think this site needs a "like" button. Sometimes I just use the thanks button as a "like" button, and hope the poster gets that. So FYI girls, it's the "thanks/like" button to me :)
Lindsay, I sooo hope that on the 6th you can get a 3d ultrasound with your SIL!!!! I think it will be awesome to see him at that point in 3d :cloud9:
Eliza Mel, hope you both are doing ok.

AFM, :shrug:. Just feeling like a negative nelly, and I have a bad back and it's been acting up really bad lately. Worries me that if I ever do get PG, my back will be impossible to deal with. My temps have been exactly the same as the last months, so I guess I'm kind of guessing my progesterone will come out the same too. Who knows I guess. 8DPO today....guess we'll see how my temps are in the next couple days and that will tell me if it's even necessary to test on Friday. 
HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD WEEKEND!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey!!!!!!! No more back ache and no more CM. I'm actually quite 'dry'. I had a dream last night i got a BFP! I just feel so hopeful but at the same time, SO unsure. I don't know what to think. I tested last night and it was a no. Going to test in the AM with FMU. I imagine that will be a no too. I think i didn't get my BFP last time until the day of or maybe even after my period was suppose to come. If that's the case the i'd have to wait ANOTHER 5 days! YEAH RIGHT! LOL. Only symptom i have right now is fatigue. Other than that, nothing. Sorry you back has been hurting ya. Woohoo to 8dpo! I can't wait to see you test as well!!!!! So anxious. I really think this is by far the longest week of my life!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - your chart looks pretty Good!! I have everything crossed!!

Rach - the testing is probably killing you every day. Hide the tests, do something to keep yourself busy for a couple days and then come back and test :) Easier said than done, I know. I did this last time I was testing just because I didn't want to keep spending money on tests for extra disappointments. Waiting a couple days won't change the results. 

This TWW is killing me, I can't wait for you girls to test, I can imagine what its doing to you!!! 

As for me, no sign of AF yet. I wish it would just get here already!!! I have had a pretty unproductive weekend. Been doing a lot of reading for my trip and taking notes. There are so many ports to research and the reading is exhausting. Meanwhile housework is just piling up!! I need to un-glue myself from the laptop today and get some things done!!! LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie I hope your af comes soon, it's awful waiting isnt it? Mine is going to be a while yet as I have to have a d and c after all as there is still tissue left :-( can't believe it, can't even mc properly! 
Kels don't worry about your back Hun its really common throughout cycles to get it on and off, it could also be your lining building up to be nice and thick for a baby! 
Hi pink! :hugs: 
Rachel I hope your dream comes true!


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Mel that's terrible after all this time!!! I am so sorry you have to go through that. :hugs: I was hoping to get out of one this time around too but I wasn't that lucky either. Its awful! 
Will they be able to collect tissue for testing or did you already have that done this time?


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls sorry I have been MIA. I have so much reading to catch up on. I'm about to go to work so I'll catch up through the day and post later. Rachael I have my fingers crossed for u babe.


----------



## korink26

Mel!!! :hugs: That totally SUX :growlmad::growlmad:. When do you have to have that? Thinking of you hunny buns....
Rachael----I pray your dream happens!! Maybe tonight you can dream that we get pregnant together?? lol That'd be awesome. Last time I BARELY got a positive at 13 DPO, I'm so jealous of the girls that can get a BFP as early as 8 DPO. You better get up early and test tomorrow, I'll be dying to check this! A few cycles ago I was constantly having BFP dreams and baby dreams, and it was awful waking up from those dreams to reality of TTC! 
I dreamt that my progesterone test came back good, so I hope that comes true too!
Jessie I bet all that vaca planning makes you REALLY excited. Hopefully it really helps take your mind off this whole process. Leave the housework, it will be there the next day and the next day :)


----------



## babydust818

I love this thread oh so much! You girls actually listen to me and give me advice. I love that! You're all so wonderful. I'm so thankful for ya!

Mel, i'm so sorry hun that you still have left over tissue :( Did you have a D&C last time? I wish you and Jessie didn't have to go through another heartache. You girls deserve your rainbow so much. :hugs: hang in here sweety. we're right here with you! always.

Jessie, did you get any house work done today?! lol. why is it so hard to pull away from the computer? LOL. Any signs of AF yet?

Kels, i def will try to have a dream about the both of us tonight! lol. I think i'm going to be like you and not get a BFP until late. Which will make me miserable. I hope your progesterone comes back good too!! fx'd for us!!

Eliza :wave: missed you!!!! how you doing sweety?

AFM, so glad i'm off tmrw. I'm so damn tired. I drank so much water today 68oz. LOL. My upper back hurts but that's from work. Couple times i got little pains n my boobs but i always get that before AF. Just praying that tmrw is the day. PLEASE GOD.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies.

Rachel - The lady had the orange discharge when she was 6 week pg not at time of implnatation/testing I didn't mean to mislead just so say that is has happend to others and that it is hopefully nothing to worry about. But it may still be a good sign!! I'd hold off a couple of more day, if you can. Like you said it may be a late arriver to you pg party!! And can you dream for me as I never remember my dreams. I only get them very rarely!

kels- I hope your dream comes true and Monday result is high. Being in pain can get you down, never mind the added stress of 2ww :hugs:

confused - I am glad they are keeping a close eye on you after your leeps op. It wasn't something I was aware off. Thanks for telling me. Your holiday planning sound extensive but interesting and hopefully fun. Where are you off to? I agree with kels the housework can wait.

Hi beach, maddysmum, fili!!

afm -busy day shopping and trying to finish the living room. I did an opk this afternoon and threw away my pee seconds before the opk fell into the toilet!! I'd been so good no drinking too. Just done one now and line getting darker. TMI alert. I had a massive glob of opaque ewcm this afternoon too which I noticed when I was poac and it wasn't just when I wiped. Maybe the epo work really, really, really well! 

I'll leave OH tonight as I think I might get my peak tomorrow so need him ready for Mon and Tues!! Even if no peak I'll grab him as I am concerned as a few peeps on other threads haven't been getting peak just highs. Back to work tomorrow, not too bothered put could just do with another week off to finishe the living room, it seems never ending.


----------



## korink26

Oh crap Pink about dropping your OPK in the toilet!! lol!! I shouldn't laugh, but the visual of how it all is just too much!!! Gosh, the day we all have babies and will forget about all our TTC rituals until it's time to do it all over again. 
How many babies do you all want? I think I want 3....
I might of missed this post, but what are you doing in the living room? I actually do think I remember you saying something about doing work----what exactly are you all doing to it? And WOOHOO for the EWCM!!!!! I'm so jealous, I NEVER have any. So you tried EPO this month? I've looked at that before....wondering if I should add it to my long list of TTC rituals?! I also had an issue with my monitor this month, I got a peak, but I got the peak the day AFTER ovulation! That sucked cuz we didn't BD on ovulation day. I'm only praying what we did the day before and day after got where it needed to. I'll be watching your chart and hoping for a peak tomorrow!
And Rachael---I probably am being a bad influence telling you to POAS tomorrow bbbuuutttt if I remember you brought a big pack of cheap ones right? I'll be checking right away in the morning, but since it's your day off I suppose you may sleep in. Just don't sleep in too late, because I'll be at the edge of my seat! :)


----------



## babydust818

it was a bfn :nope: I still have faith that it will happen. been praying real hard.


----------



## pinksmarties

aww rach - sorry for the bfn. Keep positive, you re not out till AF arrives. How long is your LP normally?

Kels - I was funny, it didn't help that another one I did later and left on top of the cupbard to dry also fell in. I really need to put the lid down. Lukilt I could still read that one. How is your bck today?

Hi Beach and anyone else!!

Got my peak today - yay!! -and and also a super +ve opk this moning, even using fmu! So oh has been told to gear up for tonigth and tomorrow.

I got some blood results back (I can cheat and look on the computers at work - naughty me!!)

My APPT and promthrombis (one type of clotting) are well within normal range so thats good.


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach, I just think we're one of the lucky ones that just won't get a BFP early...so don't worry your pretty little head. Just hold off for a couple more days (if that's possible? lol) and you'll get your BFP! Also, since we don't know EXACTLY when you might have OV'd, you might not be quite 11DPO yet. I just feel it for you this month...
PINK!! :happydance: YYEEAAHHH for your Peak! Such an exciting thing it is. I guess this week starts your official 2WW too! What great news that your results came back normal. Is there anything else you still have to wait for the results on? My back is just...my back. In the past 2 years it's gotten really bad, so they've found out that my hips tilt a weird way, and I have an extra vertebrae, arthritis in my back AND slight scoliosis. So idk....it only started all bothering me in the last year or 2....guess old age does that to ya :) I just hope it can hold up for me in case I do ever get my BFP.
Anxious to hear back the results of my progesterone....I don't have a lot of faith that the nurse will take the time to call me today. 
Mel, for the past 2 nights I've been having some crazy dreams. I dreamt that I was in the middle of a field with a guy friend of mine, and I was trying to bury our bodies beneath the soil because I wanted to get freaky with him. Then, it turned into water and we were swimming?? Then last night I dreamt I was at a water park, this time with a diff. guy that I went to high school with (WTH is with all these random guys) and then we broke into a person's house and they had kitties that were attacking us so we were throwing bricks at their heads! OMG?!?! What's wrong with me?!?!? These dreams have been craaazzzyy.


----------



## babydust818

LOL kelsey, omg your dreams sound like mine. i dream about all sorts of shit. i have no idea where it all comes from. last night i did have another dream i got a BFP. crazy. i feel like this is my month but right now i don't feel any symptoms at all. I hope it's just a thing of my BFP will come late. I hope you hear back from the lady about your progesterone. I'm anxious to see too!! When are you thinking about testing?

Pink, soooo happy you got your peak! WOOHOO!! I love seeing that on the monitor. Although, i've only saw it once lol. So weird because i saved my stick from the day i got a peak and i haven't got another stick like that sense. Kinda worries me that i'm not ovulating right or maybe not even at all? idk. Trying to stay hopeful and positive!! Can't wait for you to be in the 2WW!!

Hi Lindsay, Mel, Jessie, Eliza :wave:


----------



## korink26

Glad I'm not the only psycho dreamer! lol I'd rather have some BFP dreams than my crazy dreams.
Rachael maybe try OPK's this month---the thing I don't like with the CBFM is that it has us test in the morning. I would never get a positive OPK in the morning, usually first around 5 pm. This month kind of proved with my monitor that it can be wrong and it missed my ovulation day. Maybe get some cheap OPK's and take 1 in the morning and 1 at night. Then if you're not getting any positives still, then I'd see if there's any testing. My Dr. was find doing testing with me after 6 months---just some simple blood tests to check my thyroid and protein levels and then she did an ultrasound to see if my ovaries were fine. Everything came back normal from that.....some doctors will check your progesterone (mine would only check my progesterone levels once I was on clomid for some reason, otherwise she said it didn't pay but I see women all the time on here getting prog. tested without being on clomid) to check your ovulation.
****AFM the nurse did call with my progesterone and it was 39 this month! Wwoohoo!! Not that indicates anything as far as pregnancy, but it at least gives me hope whereas last month there was no chance. So, if it's a BFN this month, I'll stick with 100mg of Clomid again next month. I'm glad, because I really didn't want to up my dosage. My temps on Wednesday/Thursday will tell me if it pays to test or not on Friday. Absolutely no symptoms for me either... :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels- big yay for the progesterone result!! I so hope it ends in a bfp and you don't need more clomid but if you do then you'll know its working for you!! Oo the back sounds painful just reading it.

Can't really help you interpret those dreams, very strange but also interesting!! Vivid dreams are a good sign of pg. Lets hope you both continue dreaming of getting your bfp's!! I just don't seem to dream or if I do just never remember them.

ps sorry for the spelling earlier on, my work keyboard must have had something spilt on it at some point as the left half on my keyboard is a bit hit and miss!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls!!

Don't you TWW girls worry about no symptoms as I had NONE!! I was convinced I was not pregnant! The only thing that should have set me off was that I was a crying stupid mess the day before my BFP because I thought I wasn't going to get pregnant that month lol. I didn't start getting symptoms until around 5 weeks. My boobs hurt but no more than they usually did after ovulation. So - no worries girls!! and Rach - we don't know for sure when you ovulated so I haven't lost hope at all! I know it's still coming! :)

Kelsey - WooHoo for your progesterone level!! How exciting!!! I also really think the day before Ovulation is a better day to BD anyway so don't worry about your BD schedule, this is your month too! I feel lots of BFPs in our future! 

I'm so sorry Mel you have to go through another D&C! :hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly and this will be over for you soon! 

Jess - I hope AF comes for you soon! Are you allowed to BD yet? I find that DH is like a plunger for AF lol just an idea ;) 

Pink - yay for your peak! we've got so many of you close to testing - so exciting!! I am VERY thankful all my doctors are following me so closely, it doesn't matter how far I've gotten in this pregnancy, I've still got some major jitters. 

Eliza - how you doin??? 

I hope I didn't miss anything! 

AFM - I went maternity clothes shopping and the belly is very obvious now  I'm being the stereotypical pregnant lady sitting here eating pickles until DH gets home so I can eat dinner! DH wants to go buy a crib this weekend but I don't know if it's silly but I just am still nervous about buying stuff for the baby...I still consider things "early" ...I dunno I guess I don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## korink26

Pink---I honestly didn't even notice the errors until I just went back now and re-read it! lol I just knew exactly what you meant I guess :)
Lindsay thank you so much for the encouragement---I needed to hear that! I thought you did have some symptoms before your BFP, so I kept thinking that today and wishing I had some sypmtoms like you! My temps are the best this cycle than they've been since before my miscarriage, but they're still not at the level they were when I was PG last time. I keep thinking though---why do I always compare everything to that cycle, obviously it didn't end good for me so why would I want my current month to be like that month? And haha Linds---plunger?!?!? lol That's so true though!
Soo exciting about the maternity clothes shopping. :cloud9: Just awesome that you're showing. You're going to be the cutest pregnant lady ever!! Do you go alone or with DH---or mom? Can't wait for those days. :)
And isn't it something how we worry about jinxing stuff...when in reality it just can't be? I worry if I write when I plan on testing, I'll for sure not get a BFP or if I look ahead at EDD or if I look at the chinese gender calender it will jinx me. But that just can't be! So go ahead, and buy that crib girl. It's gotta be that if we think positive, positive will happen. (Now, if I can just make myself take that advise).


----------



## babydust818

I understand what you're saying Lindsay. My stupid ass bought a swing a couple days after i got my BFP (LOL) and sure enough... like 3 days later i miscarried. The hardest thing was taking it back. I couldn't bare to look at it. Whatever makes you feel comfortable, you should do. You're gonna need to get that stuff at some point! :) You're fine this time hun. That baby is ready to meet his momma!!

Kelsey Congrats on the awesome progesterone! Sounds like that baby is just days away of letting you know it's here and ready! So excited for your testing day sweetpea! We be so so so awesome to be bump buddies! Have such similar due dates! OMGosh!!! :headspin:

Pink have you been BDing like crazy today?! So excited for you too! :happydance: woot woot

AFM, my vagina is dry as a bone. Is that a bad sign? I shove my fingers up there and theres a little tiny bit of CM that's like tacky but that's all. I'm trying to stay positive but i'm SO scared of seeing AF. :(


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! :wave:

Wow you all have been busy! I had lots to catch up on today!!! 

Kelsey - you asked about # of children. I would like 2 but at this point I will be fine with 1 :( I kinda hope you pop out some extra eggs with your Clomid and just knock out all 3 at the same time :) Your dreams have been crazy! But I think its a good sign. When Mel gets back maybe she can tell you her thoughts on them. She's good at interpreting dreams! Still have everything crossed for Friday!!! That's great about your progesterone level!!!

...oh and girls, I'd like to second what Lindsay said about the symptoms. I didn't have any either. A couple of the times I got pregnant it was actually a shock!!

Rach - its still early for you girl so keep the faith!!! I have a good feeling for you this month. 

Lindsay - that IS funny about the plunger. Yes we have been able to DTD but we have to be careful. I bet you look so cute in your maternity outfits!!! I know what you mean about the crib. It would be so exciting to start that shopping and get things ready. I am a planner so I love to get things ready, but after the losses I think we are all so cautious. Just buy it when it feels right :)

Pink - What kind of testing have you had? BTW what is your name?

As you can see we all on a first name basis here. Its been a crazy couple of months and I feel like we have all become great friends! :hugs:

Mel - I hope you are doing Ok

Eliza - glad to have you back 

As for me, Still no sign of AF. Also, I called my doctors office about the test results. First the nurse called me back and told me that the sample was insufficient for testing. OMG I was SO freakin mad. I mean 4 losses and I would only have results on 1. That's ridiculous. Plus what do I do now without that info!??? I was streaming!!! Well I asked her to have the doctor called me back and as it turned out the hospital took it upon themselves to not send the tissue for testing because they felt it would be difficult to test because it was not tissue from the fetus. (that was the note apparently in my file that the nurse found). The doctor said that when she received that letter she called the hospital and told them to send it anyway so they can try to test. Thankfully they had not discarded my tissue sample. So that's where we are and why we are still waiting because of the hospital's delay. I hope they can get it tested!! I still don't understand where the tissue from the fetus went. I collected everything that I could during the MC and the rest should have come out with the D&C.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea definitely no symptoms at all! Just the boob thing but I honestly had that regardless of whether I got pregnant or not. once the hcg started rolling in around week 5 they got real tingly and straightup painful and then nausea didn't start until 5.5 weeks and vomiting not until 6.5-7 weeks. of course vomiting didn't stop until around 10.5 (well every day). 

I went shopping with my mother-in-law - it was a lot of fun, was really glad we got to spend the time together. DH is a monster in a clothing store. and thanks - I think I am going to go buy the crib - it's time to think more positively!! You girls have to take the same advice!! miss rachael's been good about thinking positively lately!! :) love it!!

Jess - how frustrating they weren't going to send the tissue out!! I would be flipping out on someone!! I hope your AF is coming soon! Glad to hear you and DH are back to DTD :) I found that really helped me for whatever reason! I hope you get some answers soon hun!! You'll get to your 2 babies, dont' worry hun!! we'll figure all this out! 

I want 2 or 3 kids but I'll be happy as long as this one is healthy and happy!!


----------



## filipenko32

Omg Jessie I would be fuming mad too!! So how much longer do you thin you'll have to wait?


----------



## korink26

Uggg....huge temp drop today, wanted to throw a tantrum in bed. 10DPO today....of course I start googling looking for hope for an implantation dip, but I'm sure not. Damnit!
Rachael, I don't know how CM is supposed to be, mine is really watery/creamy (looks like semen) right now which is driving my crazy because I keep thinking AF is here so I keep running and checking. When are you testing next Rach? AND I SEE OVER 13 LBS LOST! YOU GO GIRL!!!
Jessie I would have been steaaaammming mad---like call the cops because I'm going to explode on you (ok, maybe that's extreme). Why do we always have to follow up on stuff to make sure it's done right?!?! I understand people in the medical field might see this stuff everyday, but that have to have SOME EMPATHY with something like this. To just decide there's no point in testing it so just forget about is awful. Did they give you any idea how long now you'll have to wait? With what they pulled they should do it asap and have the results for you ASAP.
PINK--TODAY SHOULD BE THE BIG DAY!
Mel, have you gone through the D&C yet or are you still waiting? Thinking of you tons...
Eliza and Linds, don't want to leave you girls out. Happy Tuesday :)


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Jessie (or anybody else that watches), have you been keeping up with the Bachelor? Last night made me so mad, I've never seen behavior like that on the show. I thought Ben made himself look like a big jerk, and I CAN NOT STAND Kourtney...that girl is E-V-I-L.


----------



## babydust818

OMGosh Jessie. So sorry you had to go through all that damn trouble with the hospital. Thank God they kept your sample. I would have been LIVID. I actually still would be, since they never sent it out. F THAT! That's BS! Well, i hope they call soon and give you some answers sweety. hang in there. :hugs:

Lindsay i think it's GREAT that you're buying the crib!! GO you!! You're going to have to take pics of the baby room whenever you get it finished! :) which i know will be a long time from now since you've got a little while. Can't wait!

Kelsey i think creamy CM is suppose to be a good sign. Don't listen to your stupid temps. F that! Don't get your panties into a bunch yet hunny. wait to see if the :witch: comes, which i pray she doesn't. i'm going to be testing tmrw morning. Praying for a faint line at least. 

AFM, worked out today. feel great. it's 60 degrees here today but kinda windy which makes it colder. going to test tmrw morning. having that achiness a little tiny bit right now. please let me have a BFP. please please. 

Mel how you doing hunny?

Eliza :wave: hiii hope you're doing good.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jessie - I can't believe you had to go through all that hassle with the hospital, thats is jsut awful and downright wrong. I am glad you have such a good GP to tell them to do the right things, no wonder you are fuming. I'd be a screeching banshee.

I had blood test (clotting, Leiden V, lupus, karotyping) for rcmc. Apparently they don't do thyroid anymore (!) so I am going to get someone at work to take that on Thursday. My name is Sam :flower:

Kelsey, a couple of girls on other thread had temp drops that picked up and got their bfp, so don't give up hope yet. Still got everything crossed.No idea what the Bachelor is, maybe not a programme we get in the UK.

Rachel. I don't remember having much cm at all before my pg. I'll admit my first one was a surprise so wasn't looking out for anything but didn't get any extra cm last time either. I hope that acheyness is beany settling in. I'll check in on your testing tomorrow!!

Lindsey- I know the hesitation you feel in buying a cot, but nothing we do or don't do can jinx the pg, no matter what we think. And believe you me I've had all those thoughts too! So Yay for the pma and have fun shopping for your baby.

Hi Mel - thinking of you lots. When do you have to go in for Thursday? :hugs:

Afm - I have a 2nd peak today on my monitor which would be fab, however, I think I got the start of my surge 9pm Sunday night which means I have 36 hours max from then (which is 9am today). Unfortunately OH wasn't in the mood/too tired this morning and promised to dtd when we get home from work. Do you think this will be too late? Just going by the cbfm I wouldn't have known any different but using the opks too it has made me bit confused, what do you think?

Dtd just now so I have done all I can now. FF gave me a vertical line for ov today so I'll see how my temps are tomorrow.

I'd like 2 or twins but I'd settle for anything atm!!:haha:


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Oh, and Jessie (or anybody else that watches), have you been keeping up with the Bachelor? Last night made me so mad, I've never seen behavior like that on the show. I thought Ben made himself look like a big jerk, and I CAN NOT STAND Kourtney...that girl is E-V-I-L.

Oh yes, I can miss that show for anything. All the drama has me absolutely hooked. Yes, I think that Ben ruined his nice guy image last night by giving in to Kourtney, I can't wait until he sees all of her crap play out on TV. She is absolutely unbelievable!!! I can't wait for the women tell all show too, those girls are going to let her have it when they see all that stuff!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I think your chart looks good so hang in there. An implantation dip can happen anywhere from 7-10 DPO so you're are still good!!!! :thumbup:

Rach - 13 pounds!!! :bodyb: OMgosh, you are going to have to start updating your pic so we remember what you look like as you dwindle away. We might not recongnize you if you wait too long to update it!!

Hi Sam! :wave: I think you should be good with your BD. I can't remember, have you been doing it other days leading up to this? Try to get one in tomorrow too, just to be sure, preferably seduce DH in the morning or middle of the night :)

Mel - hope you are doing Ok? When do you go in for the D&C? I can't remember if I asked you already about whether they will be able to pull tissue for testing. 

Lindsay - did you buy any furniture yet??? :) I am getting excited about seeing it!!! Oh I just love to see the little baby stuff!!!

Eliza - how are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle?

As for me still waiting around for my "visitors" and they seem to be nowhere in sight!!!! Ugh!!! Anyone have any plans for the weekend? Its SUPERBOWL!!!! I don't really care for the football but I am looking forward to the halftime show, the commercials, and of course the snacks!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie LOL well thanks girl! I will have to update sooner or later, but i don't look much different. I hate football too but i most certainly agree with you that the commericals and half time are the BEST!! I have to work the weekend but Sunday is my Friday, so therefore i'll get to enjoy the game!

UGH so idk what is going on but it feels like someone slipped me a laxative. I am in such bad pain down by my cooka. I just pooped and now i feel like im gonna throw up. I feel so sick right now. ughhh

So Andrew and i are getting to move into our house in 2wks! So excited. Then a couple hours later i get a call from that job i wanted and they want to do a face to face interview! I was feeling so lucky that i tested and it was a BFN. UGH! Not going to test again until Friday if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## korink26

Rachel I'll be checking this first thing in the morning!! Start us off for 2012! Solo anxious/excited for you. Also-have you heard from the new job?
Sam I think your BD schedule is great! I completely missed OV this month and I did a lot of research & it seems like it's almost more important to do it the day before OV because it takes like 12 hours or something crazy for the sperm to reach their destination. Doing it on OV day is an added bonus! Can't wait to watch your chart this cycle- I love looking at people's for some reason.
How many weeks has it been Jessie? Is AF later than normal or still within the norm 4-6 range? Waiting for AF was the worst because you had NO idea when it would come.
I'm a bit bitter that the Packers aren't in the Superbowl-and I'm no football person either but at least I would have watched it then. DH is a sports FREAK so I'm sure we'll have it on. Is AF is here-I might just get a lil shitfaced this weekend. :blush: When I woke and saw my temp today I actually could of done a shot. Lol


----------



## korink26

Rachel I didn't see you post! You guys bought a house?! Or renting one? Either way so exciting! And your not feeling good sounds like a pretty good sign of BFP to me!!!!!!!!!! Omg now I'll be even more on the edge of my seat tomorrow-still testing with FMU?
And Omg the job too? Babe your luck is smoking hot right now! When is the face to face interview? Fingers & toes crossed!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: I'm an idiot and in all my excitement I missed the part about waiting till Friday to test. :( boo


----------



## babydust818

Not sure when the interview is. Got to wait for them to call! Also i tested earlier and it was a BFN so i think i'm going to wait? Don't you think? I only have one more test left and the other batch i ordered won't be here until 2-3 more days. The house we are renting off of Andrew's brother! I'm so excited. My luck has been great!!! I'm hoping for a BFP!! 

Earlier when i went pee i wiped and i saw the tinest amount of blood on my toilet paper. I thought it was lint but i touched it and it never moved. It was literaly the size of an ink spot


----------



## Maddysmum

Rachael this could b your month with all the other positives going on for u. I'm hanging out to see your result. It sounded Like if that was IB u experienced it was around the right time. Good luck with your interview too.
JESSIE I hope your af shows up soon for u and u get your cycles back on track. We always end up seeing the superbowl commercials here. I don't undestand your football though but the adds are always good to see.
MEL sorry u are still dealing with this and u have to go back for a d&c. I hope u too get your cycles back to normal soon too. R u going to try straight away again. 
KELSAY how r u going when r u due for testing. One of u girls has to start us off with a bfp for the year. 
PINK hey mate how u going I'm Eliza. 
LINDSAY. Omg your having a boy how exciting. Is that confirmed yet. It looked like a little boy I'n the pics. Now u can start thinkin of some names. Although I'm sure you have already. I love your belly pics too. So cute. 

AFM I think I'm coming into my fertile period today or tomorro. Gonna get busy tonight anyway lol. I'm into the second week of my new job and my feet are killing me. I'm on them all day. I have done this type of work for 13 years so I don't know why now it is so bad. I only had 6 months off. I have cankles for the first time I'n my life. It's so painful and it's only Wednesday. I think I need some new shoes. Also I like the idea of the thanks button as the like button. They defiantly need one on here. Sorry I'm not on here much ATM. My computer is still stuffed so have to do it on my phone.


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks Eliza! I hope it is my month too! Tons of prayers would be appreciated girls! :) I know what you mean about your feet hurting. Doesn't matter how long you do a job, once you don't do it for a short amount of time it's hard to get use to again. Maybe getting new shoes would help? Otherwise, idk! woohoo to the fertile time!! Better get to DTD!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey rach what's pupo mean


----------



## pinksmarties

Maddysmum said:


> Hey rach what's pupo mean

Hi Eliza. Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. It took me ages to work that one out! What job do you do to keep you ion your feet all day?

Yay for the fertile window - get bding!

Rach - hang in there, your not out yet! And fab news about moving and the job interview, it really sounds like such a good month for you so I hope its topped off with a bfp on Friday. Is the new place bigger etc? Its always exciting to move into a new place.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey! Your chart looks amazing! How exciting! I would've been doing cartwheels! Haha I almost did for you this morning! Woohoooo! 

Rach don't get discouraged! You don't know when you o'd so we all have to hang in there for ya! Congrats on the interview! So exciting! Yay!

Jess - I really hope AF shows up soon! What's her deal?! Come on already! The waiting is the worst but it'll be here before you know it and you'll be back to baby making! 

Hi Eliza hun! Hope you're doing well! 

Sam - I don't know much about the monitors but two peaks is good, right? Do you do opks too? 

I havent bought the crib yet but I think we will this weekend. We are also remodeling our bathroom so lots to pay for! Remodeling is so fun but can really hurt the bank lol. 

Hope everyone is doing lovely! :)


----------



## babydust818

Eliza, yup pregnant until proven otherwise is what PUPO means! :)

Pink i think we're moving in the house around Valentine's Day!! It's a bigger house but still small. I love it though! As far as the job interview, still waiting on them to get ahold of me! I'm not even sure what shift i'll be working. I pray it's not night shift. Are you ofically in the TWW now!?!?

Lindsay awwhh can't wait to see the crib when you get it!! I looked at your fb page and saw that video of your dog getting caught on the kitchen table LOL. Omg sooo precious!! Animals are the cutest things in the world. Loved it. Thank you for the positive vibes darlin.

AFM, i realized i had a digi left but even that said BFN. I've been feeling kinda achey in my lower back on and off. Last night i felt little stuff going on down by my ovaries but it doesn't hurt whatsoever. Not really sure what's going on? It's prob AF getting amped up to come tmrw. I really hope not. Ugh.


----------



## korink26

yeaahh Eliza for the fertile period! Have fun with that! :) Aww I feel so bad for you with your tough job!! When you get pregnant will they have something less physical for you to do? I sit on my [email protected]@ all day....
Sam----do you think you ovulated now and are in the 2WW? I hope so!
Rachael, I'd test on Friday. Keep positive, AF IS NOT SHOWING!!!
Thanks Lindsay! I def. did wake up pretty fast when I saw the temp! I was surprised...and excited...but yet trying to not get my hopes up because it could be the Clomid making my temps better for longer. Also...this morning I didn't have anything but I just went to the bathroom and I had some brown on my panty liner. When I wiped there was nothing though and so I checked my cervix and it still seemed hard and closed and there was not any blood/brown on my finger. So idk....I have an awful headache, but "just in case" I'm afraid to take anything. Plus, with being anxious to take my temp I don't think I slept very good so I'm sooooooooooo tiredddd. I'm so scared to take my temp tomorrow....because i'm afraid it will be a huge let down.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i think all that is GOOOD news. Headache, brown spotting.... OOOO!!!!!!! I'm getting excited over here. :happydance: do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight :happydance: get down tonight!!!


----------



## babydust818

i just felt my cervix and it's alot higher today then the last few days. having a little bit more CM right this minute. my back is starting to feel like poo. so damn achy!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - woo hoo for huge temp rise! Maybe brown spotting implantation bleed from yesterday - so exciting!! I can understand your worries about temps but I think everything is looking so good. I used to take whatever I wanted if I had pain/headaches but now I am super vigilant. Paracetamol is okay though if you feel you really need it.

Rachel - :hugs: boo for bfn on the digi but as kelsey say, it not over till AF shows.

Lindsey - Although this is my second month using I had to reset the cbfm. 2 peaks is usual as the first one picks up the start LH surge so the second peak is prob ov day then high the next day just to be sure. I think I am 1 dpo today as I had a slight temp rise but not as big as I was hoping, maybe tomorrow will be better. FF will probably give me crosshairs on Friday.


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls for the reasurrance, I'm feeling less hopeful as the day go on. I keep running to the bathroom to check what's going on down there, and I probably need to keep my fingers outta there, but it seems to be more red/pink now soooo....I'm sure this is just my normal AF headache I get....and today's temp was maybe a fluke. Damn!
Rachael that's good if your cervix is high and there's still no sign of AF! Being achy is also good, can't wait till Friday for your test!
Sam---yeah for 1DPO! I get so mad when i'm hoping for a big temp spike, and it's just a puney little one, but oh well. I'm not sure your usual temps, but I'm usually a slow riser after OV.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i can't keep my fingers out of my cooka either. I keep checking. I don't have anything coming out yet but man this morning i had AF cramps galore. Now i'm completely fine. WTF. I pray it's IB for you hun!!

Pink thanks for the positive vibes! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - your chart looks GOOD. Do not get discouraged. The spotting you had today definitely could be implantation bleeding along with your drip. Keep your fingers out of there LOL and be patient. :) When are you planning to test?


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey lovely girls, I wrote a message on the babyandbump page on Facebook. If u would like to add me as a friend on fb feel free. That would b nice.


----------



## korink26

Uggg.....still have awful headache and feel like crap. Still having brown/bloody but Cervix feels hard and closed. Took a $ store test and BFN. If I'm not PG just wish I knew so I cod take my migraine medicine!
Rachael are.you holding off till tomorrow?


----------



## confusedprego

Eliza I'll try to find you when I get home on Facebook :) 

Kelsey your chart still looks great this morning! My chart always went down by 12 dpo if AF was on her way! 

Rach - any new testing? 

I'm so excited for you girls! 

Pink - glad to hear you're in the tww...i always feel like I'm in the tww every time one of you is! 

Mel - haven't seen you in a while...good you're doing ok 

Oh and rach the dog video is hilarious right? Such a bad dog lol he taught our other dog to do it too!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - if you implanted late the hcg might not be high enough yet to be picked up yet. your temps are still looking good. How long is you LP normally? sorry just looked 10-11 last few months so it is still looking promising.

Rachel- how are you today? Still waiting till tomorrow to test?

Hi Eliza, Lindsey!

afm- The bfm didn't ask for another stick which means I didn't need to open a new box. Fingers crossed I don't need to open if for a long time! Another temp rise so I'll get my cross hairs for Ov CD14 tomorrow. 2dpo and trying not to think about it!!


----------



## babydust818

Kels you're not out until the witch comes!! I pray that BFN turns into a BFP next time you test. When are you thinking about testing?? Did your temps drop or get high?

Pink, woohoo on no more sticks. I hope you don't have to get into another box either hun. I hope you're pregnant and stay that way.

Eliza, what is your fb link?

Lindsay, awhhh yes your dog is too cute!! loved that video :) how you doing sweety

AFM, today is 14dpo and no AF yet. Yesterday i felt like she was going to come full blast but, she never did. I'm still waiting... may test again tmrw if she hasn't came.


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls just checking in quickly on my phone because I am on the edge of my seat waiting for Kelseys temps. I don't know girl everything still looks good to me. I did not get my BFP until after AF was due so it could be the same for you!!! :)

Eliza- I will look you up on FB and any of you other girls that posted :)


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls...temps are still up higher than they've been, but I suspect since I finally had a decent ovulation, my LP is just getting back to normal and I shouldn't look into it too much. 13 DPO is when I got my "barely there" line on the PG test, so I guess if temps are up tomorrow I'll test. I'm not being negative, I just kind of "know" I'm not PG for some reason....
Anyway, yeah Rach for still no AF!!!!! Hopefully we both test tomorrow and get some BFPs!!!!
Sam looks like OV has occurred, so yah for 2DPO!
Thank you girls so much for all the kind words and encouragment these last 2 days. I try to be a glass is half full kinda girl, but I always let the half empty side take over! You guys help me keep the glass full! lol :)
Jess----no AF, spotting or ANYTHING yet?? I'll keep my hands outta mine, but maybe you need to start poking around in there to wake things up! lol


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls just checking in quickly on my phone because I am on the edge of my seat waiting for Kelseys temps. I don't know girl everything still looks good to me. I did not get my BFP until after AF was due so it could be the same for you!!! :)
> 
> Eliza- I will look you up on FB and any of you other girls that posted :)

Aww thanks babycakes. I didn't get my BFP last time until 13DPO so I've still got a day to go, and even then it was HARDLY a BFP. My temps are still higher than normal, but we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- your post cracked me up. Yeah definitely nothing going on down there. Right now I am 7 days overdue. Does eating spicy food and jumping up and down work for bringing on AF like it does for bringing on a baby delivery??? LOL


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Kelsey- your post cracked me up. Yeah definitely nothing going on down there. Right now I am 7 days overdue. Does eating spicy food and jumping up and down work for bringing on AF like it does for bringing on a baby delivery??? LOL

LOL!! IDK But you myswell try it!!! :holly:


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey this is SO exciting!!!! I've got everything crossed for you!! X x x


----------



## Maddysmum

Rach I just went to the babyand bump Facebook page and wrote a message on there wall. I have blonde hair I'n the pic if that helps but I should b the last one on there cause no one ever writes on there. Have u tested again yet. I'n sending u positive thoughts cause I don't pray not to god anyway. Have an issue with believing I'n god after september


----------



## BeachChica

Eliza - which FB page did you post on? I saw 2? Was it this one?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/BabyandBump/159374350823766


----------



## babydust818

i hate pregnancy tests lol. Bought a pg test tonight that has 2 in it. I go to pee on the first one and it didn't even do anything. So i peed on the 2nd. The 2nd one says negative. The first one.. after about 8 mins it started to 'work' and def is pregnant. Yeah, so i believe the 2nd one because the 1st one is fucked up. UGHHHH. Wished i was pregnant. The 2nd one is a big stark white blank where the 2nd line should be. wahhh


----------



## Maddysmum

Man that shit about the tests rach. What brand r they. R u late yet? I guess u have used all your tests now. I'm still gonna b checking on here all the time to see how u going.

Jess I followed that link and wrote on that wall.

How r the rest of u girls going. We haven't even started working on baby making yet this month. We both been so tired. I haven't seen any Ewcm yet though so I'm not too stressed yet


----------



## korink26

Uggg.woke up to AF full force today. DAMNIT... In my heart I knew but I was still really hoping. I guess onto my last round of clomid.:cry:
Rach hope your BFN turns to a BFP for us.


----------



## babydust818

I'm so sorry Kelsey :( I really thought this was it. I also thought the same about myself. I am 15dpo today. I wish AF would just come. I hope next month we can catch the egg. this is so ridiculous. 

Eliza I will have to look for you on there later.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- I am upset today with your news :( damn witch!!! I REALLY thought this was your month!!! :(


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Kelsey I'm upset about your news too :cry: what do you think you'll do next? I have some friends on b and b who are from the US and they used injectable fertility drugs which they said were better. The only thing is there is a higher risk of multiples. Could you look into that? I think it's called follitism?? X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - Oh no, so sorry for you that that damned witch got you. She seems to be getting about way to much recently. I really thought it might be your month as your temps were doing great. :hugs:

I hope clomid works next month and you don't have to look further, but what are the next steps?

Rachel - bugger about those tests. Will you be getting some more just to double check?

eliza - I tend to hold of the bd till near ov time, don't want to wear the OH out too much! Although we have bd more this month than usual.

afm - Feeling a bit nauseas last night and this morning but I am definitely NOT thinking of it as a symptom as it is way too early. I just hope I am not getting a bug as usually I have a cast iron stomach. I had my second session of acupuncture this afternoon which seemed to go well, burning moxa on my chest and needles - fun!


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls, I'm really feeling so sad and hopeless. I called today for my next round of Clomid, and the bitchy nurse (same one I always complain about) answered. I tried asking her what my next step would be if this doesn't work, and she said "idk Kelsey, we'll cross that bridge when the time comes" and I tried to ask another question and she cut me off and said "Kelsey, I'll fax that prescription to the pharmacy, ok?". Ugg, I'm so emotional today the way it is, but this just added to my day. I understand they only deal with general TTC, but she could give me some direction. 
I hope you all are having a better Friday, and sorry to bring crankiness to it. Rachael, get that BFP for us to brighten this group up.
My excitement today was ordering a new batch of fertility monitor sticks, softcups, and PG tests. $62 later I'm ready for the next month of TTC.
Sam I hope you're not coming down with something!! I've heard of others already "feeling" pregnant at 3dpo----so woohoo for the nausea!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I am so sorry :( What a bitch at your doctors office!!! I swear they have no idea what we go through. BTW, what is a soft cup? Are you doing the BD every other day leading up to OV and then the day after?

Eliza - just went to that FB page and didn't see your post. You might have to PM out a link to your page and then we can all link up from there. 

Mel - have you had your procedure yet?

Rach - what's going on? Are you ready to test this weekend? I think this is your month but in the off chance that its not, please pick up a BBT thermometer and track on FF so we can start watching your progress throughout the month. You know we love to stalk!!!

Sam - how are you feeling today?

Well I have had a week from hell at work, it has been absolutely insane and everything that could go wrong did! I am so ready to start relaxing tomorrow. We will probably head out to our boat in the morning and spend Saturday night there, come back in early Sunday for Superbowl. No sign of AF yet. I did have some very minor brown spotting yesterday and today but nothing when I wipe (sorry TMI!!!)


----------



## Maddysmum

Kelsie I'm sorry the witch got you. And I'm sorry for the way u have been treated by that cow of a nurse. 
Jessie I sent u a private message on here with my name. Anyone else want me too I'll send it to u too


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie I had my d and c on Thursday and it was painless and everyone was lovely it was over quick! Due to get a negative test really soon as they are soooo faint! :yipee: going to try again next week! The egg will be released soon if this is the same as my other mc's. But going to be on the blood thinning injections and progesterone and aspirin in case I do have that antilhopholipid syndrome. How you doing? Have you got full af yet after brown spotting? I'm ttc before af so I don't want to see it for the next ten months at least! But at your stage getting af is good as it means you're closer to ov again If you haven't already been trying x X x 

Kelsey I REALLY think you need a different clinic that is APPALLING. All this is stressful enough without being treated like that x x x x x:hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - glad the procedure went well. I find that the D&C is the best way to just move on from it all too. 

Still no AF for meyet. I don't know whats going on. We have not been TTC but we have done the BD, we are just trying to be careful until we know the results of the tissue (which by the way I am getting very annoyed about the length of time that is taking). Anyway, I know AF can take some time but mine have typically been within the month. The one time it was really late it turned out I was prego. 

Maddy - found you on FB and Rach too. Hopefully we can all link up through each others pages! :)

Well we just got the boat and just spending the day anchored not too far from our marina so we can still pick up their wi-fi signal :) All the comforts of home in our little weekend "condo" :) Those of you in the cold are going to be mad at me but its supposed to get up to 80 here today. We have had a super mild winter this year, hard to believe its actually February!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie keep pestering them Hun, I had to pester to get mine. At least one phone call a week. X


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - :( I'm sorry hun!! I've been thinking about you all day! I have everything crossed for you on your next cycle but like Mel - I agree! you need a new office unless your doctor is some sort of god! 

Rach - what's your status??? I'm hoping you've just been putting off testing and we'll see a BFP soon! We need a pick-me-up! 

Mel - so glad your procedure went well - I thought the D&C made it much easier to move on. I hope you catch that egg before AF has a chance to show!! 

Eliza - I found you!! :) on facebook that is haha 

Hi sam! 

I hope I didn't forget anything! My morning sickness is kinda back - and I mean kinda. It's very weird. Threw up two days ago and this morning but it's definitely different than before. I think I just need to figure out my trigger foods or something. Even though I've been sick I've had way more energy and have done probably 6 loads of laundry already today!! We went away last weekend so it definitely piled up!! I have another appointment on Monday with the one doctor I really am not a big fan of. I had a bunch of questions but I'm sure I'm not going to like his answers. We'll see! If not, I'll call on another day and see if I can talk to my favorite nurse.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Lindsey - Wow to the washing frenzy! I know some people get ms through out their pg and it does seem to come and go.

Jessie - it must be so nice to get away for the weekend on your boat and have nice temperatures. It is -4 today so a bit chilly. I hope AF turns up soon, any feeling she might be on her way? You may have mentioned before but have you had a -ve hcg yet?

Rachel - Any testing news? I hope you are out celebrating your bfp and that is why you haven't been on yet.

Kelsey - that nurse sounds just awful. Regardless of how busy she is etc she shouldn't be speaking to you like that. Surely she must realise how anxious and upsetting it is ttc and just want to know the next possible steps. Grr :growlmad: I am really quite mad at her, I would never dream of speaking like that to my patients.

hi Eliza - hope you had a nice start to you weekend. Any signs of gearing up for Ov?

Hi Mel - see you back on the other thread!!

afm -I am a bit concerned as my temps don't seem to be as high post ov this month as they have been in the past few months. Usually I am up past 37oC by 4dpo and it is not as if pre-ov levels where lower and there is is a corresponding rise. I just hope it is not a hormonal thing. Dec/Jan cycle looks perfect and that is the one I sat out - argh. I used a different bbt this month so wondering if that might make a difference, but doubt it as I have used it from the beginning so maybe it is just the temperature outside, I hope so. For some reason I don't think this is my month and atm I am okay with that, but that might change next week!

ANOTHER DIY day but that is the last bit sawing type work. That last bit of skirting is on and I just need to paint that and the wall then wait for the carpet fitters and furniture to arrive then its done - phew.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Sam - when you asked about: -ve hcg
Is this a negative HCG test? If so they did not test HCG this time after my D&C. I think the only time they did that was when I went though a natural MC. They don't seem to do it for some reason with the D&C's. I kinda have a feeling that AF is on her way. I had a little bit of heavier brown spotting today and I feel a little cramping. I don't know we'll see what happens tomorrow. 

Lindsay - I hear you get a lot more energy in your 2nd tri. I hope the sickness goes away soon!!!


----------



## babydust818

Took a test when i came home and it's a BFN. When i wiped it seemed like my AF is going to come tmrw or something. Who knows. I know i'm out this month. I hope to be able to use my CBFM right this month LOL. I think i'm going to buy a basal thermometer. Never charted my temps before, but i think you girls have convinced me to. I'm going to reset my monitor as well. Stupid wonky thing! Just so weird how my monitor always reads high for me. Makes me wonder if i have pcos or something. I pray to God i don't. I did get 20 cheapie pregnancy tests in the mail today for next month. (10miU/l) Woohoo. Just need to buy that thermometer and more cbfm sticks.

Eliza and Jessie, thanks for the add girls! :)

Pink not sure about the whole temps thing but don't worry about it. Maybe in some weird odd way that's a good thing? I think you will be the next BFP.

Lindsay woohoo for morning sickness.... again! LOL. That's a good thing. I HATE DOING LAUNDRY with a passion. I hate putting them in the washer, dryer and folding it. I am screwed when i have a baby! LOL.

Kelsey hope you're doing okay today sweety. I know AF has got you down but smile and know we are TTC together! We will be O'ing around the same time this upcoming month, IF i get AF tmrw. :) :hugs:

Well, i live in Indiana and the superbowl is in Indy this year. Soo, it's a stinking madhouse around this state LOL. They said hotels were booked 60 miles out of Indy for it. DAMN. So glad they aren't coming to my hotel LOL. I'd prob call in. I can't wait for tmrw. PIZZA, WINGS and BEER!!!! So excited. nomb nomb nomb


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Mel - glad the procedure went well. I find that the D&C is the best way to just move on from it all too.
> 
> Still no AF for meyet. I don't know whats going on. We have not been TTC but we have done the BD, we are just trying to be careful until we know the results of the tissue (which by the way I am getting very annoyed about the length of time that is taking). Anyway, I know AF can take some time but mine have typically been within the month. The one time it was really late it turned out I was prego.
> 
> Maddy - found you on FB and Rach too. Hopefully we can all link up through each others pages! :)
> 
> Well we just got the boat and just spending the day anchored not too far from our marina so we can still pick up their wi-fi signal :) All the comforts of home in our little weekend "condo" :) Those of you in the cold are going to be mad at me but its supposed to get up to 80 here today. We have had a super mild winter this year, hard to believe its actually February!!!

OMG JESS YOU COULD BE PG?!??!?! Are you going to test?!?!?!! Ok, you really sparked my attention.....I think you should do a test, just in case! And you asked what softcups are. They're something that some women use when they get AF instead of tampons, but it's been discovered that it helps women who are TTC because you put it in after bd and then it keeps hubby's sperm close up in your cervix. It took me awhile to get the hang of them, but I love them because it makes sex so much less messy! Here's a link: https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/softcup.html

PS----You're so lucky it's not a normal winter here, or I'd be soooo jealous of your 80!! (still jealous, just not crazy winter blues jealous). It's been the most mild winter I can EVER remember----it's been 40's this week which is UNHEARD OF. Your weekend on the boat sounds amazing. I so wish we all lived closer and could do things like that together.


----------



## korink26

Aww Linds sorry you're feeling crappy again! When will it go away and you can just finally enjoy this 2nd trimester---it's supposed to be the best! I hope you get your questions answered, just be prepared to be persistent. Will you get another scan? Hopefully!
Sam that's weird you mention that about your temps! After my D&C my temps were sooo much lower than normal! I posted it in a couple diff. forums asking people if they ever noticed their temps lower after miscarriage but nobody really responded. I started taking vitamin B6 again, and it raised them a bit higher, but still not as high as usual. This last cycle was actually the first cycle they were closer to high. Idk, I just think miscarriages really mess with our hormones. If you keep noticing they're lower than normal, I'd see about maybe testing your progesterone? I think my temps were lower because of my lower progesterone. How exciting that the remodeling is moving along!
Rachael I hope AF doesn't show!!!! If she's not there in the am, will you test again? This is the longest your cycle has been, usually you're a couple days ahead of me and I even had a longer than normal cycle this last one! My fingers and toes are crossed, but JUST IN CASE AF does come, I'm so happy you're going to try temping. Temping will help you figure out if you're for sure OV'ing ever cycle. It also will take out all the wonder of how many DPO you are. It will help the DR's with testing too if you ever end up needing to do testing. I LOVE stalking peoples charts! But, hopefully we don't have to worry about all of this and you'll be getting your BFP :) 
Ok, now I have to figure out how to find you all on facebook!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I don't think I would be prego. DH and I did it really late this month and were careful. Besides I have had cramping today and more brown discharge. Looks like you, Rach and I will be OV about the same time this month. If Rach starts temping too it will be interesting to compare charts. I don't have my thermometer on the boat with me so I will start temping a little (on Monday). 

The boating has been great this year. Last year, the winter was terrible. I told DH that it must have been mother nature telling us that we needed to stay home with our little sick kitty. This year she's not with us and the weather has been much better so its nice to go out. It would be nice to have some of you girls closer we love to go out!! :)

Rach - hope you're hotel is not too busy. I used to work at a hotel too. I do not miss the crazy hours I had to work!!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh thank you girls. Ya'll are awesome!! Once i start temping you HAVE to tell me what's good, what's bad, what's ovulation, etc. I have no clue! LOL. 

Jessie, that would be awesome in a way if you were pregnant (stayed full term, obviously). It would be a beautiful surprise. When should you hear back about your tissue?

Kels, my fb page is .... https://www.facebook.com/rach818xx


----------



## filipenko32

Rachel good luck Hun I hope you get your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!!! Thanks for your comments on the morning sickness - you're all so sweet! I'm kinda happy it's still here (I know - weird!) but it is much easier to deal with now than before! I'm feeling better this morning. I'm starting to think eggs are a trigger food for ms for me as it seems every time I eat them I throw up, so those are out! 

My house is *cleaner* than it has been since I got pregnant and started having symptoms! I'm pretty proud of myself as I did all of it yesterday! DH even got me a sign last weekend to put up that says "dust bunnies are a country accent" hahaha  the house has gotten pretty out of control but we too are remodeling so DH hasn't had time/energy to help out much - if you add me on facebook you can see the latest demolition - our bathroom. We have a 210+ year old house and while it's unique and has character - it needs a LOT of work! We've come a long long way and I think DH is itching to get out, well I know he is! Me being pregnant has really slowed things down as I used to do all the cleanup and painting, and I can do neither now. Good news is we finished the baby room between my two pregnancies - so that's all ready to go. 

Rach - Hopefully you're pregnant and you won't need to but if AF shows - start charting!! I LOVE reading charts! I have no idea why. It was such a therapeutic thing for me to do right after my miscarriage as I felt like I knew what was going on - even though half the time I just stared at my chart haha. 

Jess - I'm so jealous of your boat - it looks like you guys have a great time on facebook!! I really hope AF shows for you soon, I know that wait is really aggravating! I remember when I got it DH and I went out to dinner to celebrate lol.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - your're house is 210+ years old??? I have to check it out. I love the design of old houses!!!

Rach - any news yet? Hopefully AF did not show up!

Mel - are you going to start trying this month or wait for AF and then try?

AFM, AF definitely started so I will start temping tomorrow morning. I hope I find out about my tissue results soon because I am not sure what to do about trying. I would think when I do start TTC I might need to start taking progesterone earlier etc. Not sure if my doctor will prescribe this for me yet until she gets the labs back.


----------



## Maddysmum

Yay Jessie I'm glad that it has started for u and u don't have to wait any longer. Rach I still have my fingers crossed for u. Thanks for the adds on fb u guys. As for me nothing new her just sooooo hot. No Ewcm yet which is weird. Not that we have been doing much practicing this month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies. 

Jessie - yay for AF arriving. Seems strange saying that as usually its not something we want to see, but it means you can now start ttc with ernest!
I love temping and chart stalking. It is such a good way to understand what its going on but it can get a bit stressful in eh 2ww.

Lindsey - wow 210+. I thought our redecorting was difficult and our house is only 12 years old!! I would love to have period type property as they ahve so muh character but with that come a host of other issues I presume.

Eliza - Do you normally get lots of ewcm? I started using EPO in Nov and it has made big difference. I don't think I had much of an issue with ewcm but was willing to give it extra help!

Rachel - any news? Hope you are ok.

Kelsey - Hope AF is not too sore and will be over with soon.


----------



## korink26

Girls! Work is crazy today, so I'll either try on my lunch to read through everybody's posts or after work (I've skimmed through them and glad everybody seems good---Eliza, you must be VERY close to OV).
JESSIE!! YYEEAAHHH HUN, so glad AF showed up (althought it would have been amazing to find out woops, I'm 6 weeks PG).
Rachael, I'm wondering where you are?!!?? Dying to hear your status.
AFM, AF and I are just chilling :) Actually this month it's only my 4th day and I'm just barely spotting---which is unusual. I know this could be a sign that clomid is thinning out my lining. Also, I have ulcers that are acting up, so woofrickenhoo. lol
Oh girls, I need to get home and find you on facebook!


----------



## Maddysmum

Stupid phone. I wrote a message and it didn't work. Didnt say much. At work ATM so I'll update later. Have a great day girls. Rach has af arrived or u still testing


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry been MIA. Anywho, no AF. I thought it was going to come earlier. I had bad lower backache and when i wiped it seemed like it was trying to start. There was no blood but kinda pink CM. Nothing else other than that. No idea wtf is going on but it's aggravating me to death. I can take one more test but i already know it's gonna be a BFN. Have no symptoms at all. No fatigue, nothing. It's 4 days late. Feels like a month.

Jessie woohoo on AF. That is great news! I hope you hear back from the hospital about your tissue. can't imagine the anxiety you have over it.

Kelsey hope AF is gone for you. It sucks we won't be close in O anymore :( but we def will still keep TTC together! :) Find me on fb girl

Eliza, Pink, Mel, Lindsay and anyone else i forgot... hiii :wave: hope y'all are doing good!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - 4 days late!!?? This has got to be it for you!!! I have everything crossed!!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay I can't wait to see the house pics---I found Rachey babes on facebook, and I'll probably find everybody else then from her page! So exciting the baby room is already done, now just fill'r up :)
Jessie how is AF---just looking at your chart we're only a day off from each other! Hear anything more on your tissue? Have you and DH decided if you'll start trying right away, or wait until after your vaca?
Sam are your temps still being weird? Hopefully weird temps=BFP! I'm telling you, in all my googling, I did find a lot of posts where women said their temps were really weird/lower the cycle they got a BFP. So, it could be a good sign? When is your testing date?
Eliza----have you OV'd yet?
RACHAEL----DO YOU HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS FOR US?!?! 4 DAYS LATE IS AWESOME!!! :baby: Pink cm could be implantation! The month I was PG I had really weird pink/peach tinged CM!!!!! 
Started 3rd round of clomid tonight! I got my PG tests in the mail, and the PG tests had a "free fertility test" inside. I've seen them in the store and wanted to buy them, but figured I'd freak out if it came back not fertile and it's probably not reliable. But now I'm temped to try it out. Only thing is I'd have to wait until next cycle because apparently you have to use it on CD3. Apparently if you get 2 light lines you've got good egg reserve, 2 dark lines the eggs aren't good.


----------



## babydust818

Oh how i wish i'd see a positive but nope. Another BFN. I don't understand what is going on? Like yesterday i had real bad lower backache. It was almost like AF was going to come. Well, like i said had just brownish/pink CM. My backache went away a tiny bit later. Well today, i had the same pinkish/brown very very very light cm. Then my ovaries started hurting. Felt like i was O'ing or maybe getting AF. Like one side would kinda throb, then the other. Right now it's gone. I feel nothing. I went pee and there's nothing. I have no idea wtf is going on??!!? I haven't bled red blood AT ALL. Just little bits of very light pink/brown. So damn weird. I'm really confused. This is CD 34. Longest cycle since my miscarriage in August. All i can think of is my diet making it all wack. 

Kelsey awwh you're such a beautiful girl! so glad you found me on there. woot woot.

Jessie how you doing sweety?!?


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - when did you start your diet? It can affect your cycles but more usually delaying ov than anything else. I wish we could know one way or another, its this uncertainty that is the killer :hugs:

Kelsey - I have never heard of the fertility tests. It sounds interesting but scary at the same time. I would like to know about my reserve, being a bit older it is a worry. I hope this cycle of clomid work for you.

Hi Eliza, Lindsey and Jessie.

afm - had another bad sleep last night despite being knackered and going to bed early. I was getting palpatations and then kept waking up with night sweats. The night sweats seem to be routine thing for me now during the middle of the 2ww, its damned annoying. I had bad cramps on Monday night too, I have aches all pretty much all the time nowadays but these felt more crampy than normal. I don't want to think of these as signs as I feel it is too early and don't want to get my hopes up especially as my temps are acting strange.

Really not sure what my temps are doing. Got a big temp jump today but that takes them to where they normally are. So does that mean something good or delayed progesterone production? I wish it was next week already. On a good note though the carpet is getting fitted today then furniture on Friday!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

Kelsey - Thanks for adding me on facebook! I accidentally did one of those fertility tests without reading the directions and so I think I did it around the time of ovulation instead of CD3 so it was useless lol. Hopefully you won't have a CD3 again for a long time so you won't get to use that until your next baby! :) 

Rach - how weird!! and kind of annoying! Maybe you ov'd late and now we just have to wait a little longer for your BFP! I haven't given up hope that this is the cycle! Have you been stressed too? I used to find that messed up my cycles more than anything else! 

Jess - any news on your tissue/test results?? I'd start calling and rolling heads soon! 

Sam - I think night sweats are a pregnancy symptom! Early in my pregnancy this time I had a really hard time staying asleep. I would wake up around 4 or 5 every day no matter what time I went to bed the night before and wouldn't be able to go back to sleep for anything! I took a lot of naps! Hope this is it for you! :) 

Eliza - I love your photos of your horses on facebook! They're beautiful!! Hope you're doing good! Where are you in your cycle?? 

AFM - I had my doctor's appointment on Monday and my doctor was really disappointing!! DH just kept staring at the door because I'm pretty sure he wanted to punch him in the face lol. Thankfully he's the only doctor in the group that I really don't care for! I asked him if I can do prenatal yoga (I'm concerned about it because of the cervix issues) and he said "I don't know - there's no research on that" so I asked if I could just get his opinion and he gave me the generic "If you did it before you were pregnant it will probably be OK". Then I was concerned because my belly can get really tender to the touch and all he said was "get used to it - it's just going to get worse". and he was just very unhelpful. I have another appointment tomorrow just to check my cervix so hopefully they'll have some better information for me. They are "high risk" doctors so their bedside manner is really amazing! 

My SIL took more pictures of the baby for me and we confirmed we have a little boy in there but I was having a contraction when she was scanning me (I freaked out but she said that's how your uterus expands - contracts and releases further) but because of the contraction the baby was smushed in there (poor thing) and we couldn't get very good pictures. We could see everything on the screen and it still amazes me every time how fast they grow! She measured him and he's 10cm head to butt and 5oz. so crazy! 

Hope everyone is doing great today - we're getting snow here today so I'm cozy on my couch to avoid bad traffic this afternoon! I have tons of work to do though but I'll be checking in on you ladies throughout the day since I'm at home - yay! I just have a desk out in the open at work so babyandbump doesn't work so well there!


----------



## korink26

I'm at work, but I just had to quick get on here and tell Rachael that I dreamt you got a BFP!!!!


----------



## babydust818

WEIRD Kelsey because i did too.... 

Pink i hate the damn 2WW too... or in my case the 3WW lol. I've been testing since what i 'thought' was 7dpo. I have no idea when i O'd because i never used the cbfm or opk's. So, i'm kinda f'd! Anywho, everything you are describing sounds really GOOD. I got my fx'd you're gonna get a BFP next week!!!!! So excited to see!! Oh and getting carpet fitted... that's got to be fun. I love decorating a home and see how beautiful it looks afterwards. I prob should do that with my life. LOL.

Lindsay AWHHH!!! baby boy!!!!!! I'm so excited for you. whoop whoop. I would have been flipping too if i felt a contraction. Everything is fine though :) Thank goodness for your SIL. Your other doctor seems so vague (i think thats how you spell it?). When might you be able to see your favorite doctor or don't you know? Can't believe you're almost 16 weeks!!!!

AFM, last night after i went pee i stuck my fingers up there and felt my cervix. It's hardish and low. I kinda felt around the whole thing and when i pulled out my finger it was all brown. I wipe and there was more brown with a little tiny red clot. After that, nothing. Today.... nothing. NOTHING AT ALL. Grrrr. It's like it's taking it's sweet ass time coming. I feel kinda achy down my butt right now. I really am getting so damn upset about it. I don't feel stressed but i imagine i am. Well i'm off to play with myself some more to see if anything else comes out.


----------



## confusedprego

oh I couldn't feel it thank goodness!! haha I would've been flipping out completely!! We could just see it on the scan. Usually the gestation sac is like an oval but it looked like a kidney bean smushing in the middle. I booked my 20 week scan - they said it will take an hour! I'm so excited lol. Just hoping I'm not having another contraction there so we can see him moving around - he had no room to move on Monday. DH was a bit diappointed because we could only see him kind of punch and kick me but not his usual flipping around. 

Well - I hope your BFN's turn to BFP's soon!! My cervix was very hard and closed when I got my BFP - not sure how it used to be when I wasn't pregnant though. I only really started paying attention to that once I got pregnant for some reason. Now I can't find it but that's cuz my uterus shifted up - which is super nice for my peeing frequency! I've made it through the night two nights in a row whereas I used to go 2-3 times a night!! wee!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey -Oh I hope your dream come true for Rachel.

Lindsey - some Dr's are just total planks! I sometimes wonder how they manage to get that far. Luckily your other Dr's will be better informed, so I hope your cervix is behaving itself for tomorrow. Yay!! for confirmation of little boy, squished as he was. Are you thinking of names yet now you know for sure the gender. The couch sound like a great idea, I won't have one till Friday!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - missed your post as I got distracted writing my other one. I can't believe still no AF. Its taking its sweet time but I still hope those bfn change to bfps though.

Lindsey - I had such bad night sweat the first few weeks (3-6) of my pg that I was soaked through most nights. However I have had them (mild) during the 2ww the last few months, and I think before then so it may be hormonal but I hope it means more than that this time.


----------



## confusedprego

we have started thinking about names, so far we have:

Rylan - a boys name but has been used as a girl's name in recent years so DH is reluctant
Oakley - just worried about it also being the sunglass brand but I think this is my favorite right now
Kirk - DH's name and I just love it but not sure how he feels about it - been hard to read!
Oh and I just saw Quinlan that I like - haven't even mentioned that one to DH yet though. 

middle name will definitely be Daniel to honor my dad - my brother is not going to have any kids (by choice) so we'd like to give some sort of tribute to my side of the family.


----------



## pinksmarties

I Like Quinlan as I think Quinn is a really nice name, but that might also be due to the bloke that plays the Werewolf on True Blood!!


----------



## filipenko32

I like Quinlan too!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach, i'm really hoping this is your bfp and you have implantation spotting, that would be wonderful!! How extreme has your weight loss been? That can delay af but think it has to be pretty extreme. Got everything crossed for you!
Lindsay just think youll feel him move soon!!! :cloud9:
Jessie, are you going ttc this cycle? 
Pink, shall I just chat to you on the other thread or i will probably repeat myself!
Kelsey, are you going to stay with the clomid? 
afm still getting very faint positives on ics and theyre driving me nuts!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I've actually felt him move some this past week! I didn't know what it was but I'm convinced it's him! We were watching a movie and he was flippin out in there! can't wait until it's consistent and DH can feel it too - that'll be a while!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - It looked like I was ignoring you but since we chat elsewhere I didn't want to repeat my self either!


----------



## filipenko32

I know pink! I will be :ignore: - ing you from now on lol! x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Quinlan Daniel sounds really nice! :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

My friend named her daughter Quinn! She is just too precious.

Well i think AF is making her entrance. I just went to the bathroom and i had more stuff than last night and the cramps are getting stronger. Also bad some clots in the toilet. So HOPEFULLY this is her. If not, i will prob shoot myself. Time to start pouring the drinks. In need of a good time!

Mel yeah my weight loss has been kinda extreme. It's been almost 20 days and i've lost 16lbs, but keep in mind that i am a BIG girl. Just been working out hard and eating healthy. Doing it the right way for sure! :) How you doing sweety pie?!

I absolutely love reading baby names!!!!! I sit here and google stuff all the time. i even get on yahoo answers and ask questions about what baby names ppl like LOL. I love it because it's SUCH a big deal to me. Lindsay i can totally understand your husband having a hard time naming your dog LOL. I am the same way. It has to be perfect. I think i'll prob go into labor early just stressing over baby names. lol!

kels how you doing?!?!?!? How is work?

Jessie, any word on the tissue?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww rachel I'm so hoping you get your bfp soon and you've just got your dates mixed up or something! if the weight loss isn't extreme it can't be that then so it must be your bfp! Fx fx fx for you x x


----------



## Maddysmum

Ok I have to catch up on some reading when I get home but thought I would update u while I'm at work. I know I'm out this month already. We have on bd 2 times and I still have not seen any Ewcm or had any cramps. I think I'm not ov this month which is maybe a first for me. I thought about buying some opk but I don't want to waste my money. Maybe it's because I have started work this month and it's been really hard on my body idk. But at the same time it's kinda nice to have a month off fully trying.


----------



## babydust818

AF is fully here. I am out. I knew it with all the BFN's. I'm REALLY hopeful for next month. I had a psychic reading in November and the lady told me if i didn't get pregnant that month then i would in March. I have everything crossed. If not, i def need to go see a doctor and find out WHY i've been unsuccessful for 6 months. I pray to God i don't need to do that. Then again if i am unsuccessful next month i should wait one more month incase that's what the 'psychic' meant. Since i get my AF in the middle of the month.

Eliza, You never know when you could be O'ing hunny! just keeping DTD whenever you want and if it happen... it happens!!!!!!! Would be AWESOME for an unexpected BFP. That's what happened to me last time!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry Rachel :hugs: you will get there x x x


----------



## korink26

Omg I love how chatty our group is lately! I just gotta catch up now!
Rach that totally sucks AF came!!! Are you going to start temping tomorrow? Some people don't like to temp during AF, but I do just so I know my whole cycle. I remember when you got the psychic reading, and March seemed SOOO FAR AWAY then! Now it's almost here and it's about time we join Lindsay in her journey :)
Sam, that's crazy with your night sweats!? I get them now that I started clomid, so it must be something with our hormones. Weird....I can't wait to see what your temps are tomorrow---hope they keep climbing!
Lindsay any pictures to share?! I'm dying to see what it looks like when you're having a contraction! I can't believe you're having a boy, makes it so much more real to have the confirmation! Now it will be fun to toss around boys names for the next 25 weeks! DH and I can't agree much on names (we've now had like 1 1/2 years to think of names). We both really liked Caeden, but now it's so over used. I really like the name Caysen, but DH hates it. I went through a stage of loving Celton, but now I'm off that one. Ugg....the only thing we agree on is I Kyleigh for a girl. 
Linds I'd like to take your DR. and my nurse and bang their heads together! Like Sam said, how the HELL did they make it as far as they have...
Eliza I NEVER have EWCM, but still ovulate. I forget, do you temp? Keep BD'ing hun, you really can ovulate without it!!
And yep Mel, on my 3rd round of Clomid. Took my 2nd of 5 pills tonight. I think AF has finally left the building, so I'm ready to rock. Will probably start BD'ing on CD 12 (only CD6 right now).


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> we have started thinking about names, so far we have:
> 
> Rylan - a boys name but has been used as a girl's name in recent years so DH is reluctant
> Oakley - just worried about it also being the sunglass brand but I think this is my favorite right now
> Kirk - DH's name and I just love it but not sure how he feels about it - been hard to read!
> Oh and I just saw Quinlan that I like - haven't even mentioned that one to DH yet though.
> 
> middle name will definitely be Daniel to honor my dad - my brother is not going to have any kids (by choice) so we'd like to give some sort of tribute to my side of the family.

Oohhh I love all those, but really love RYLAN!!!


----------



## babydust818

who is sam and WHY can't i see any of her posts?


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> who is sam and WHY can't i see any of her posts?

Sam is our girl pink from our CBFM thread! You can't see any of her posts?!


----------



## babydust818

LOL omg... her name is Sam? I didn't know this! my bad


----------



## filipenko32

Kelsey you've just got to keep thinking you got pregnant before you can do it again, hang in there Hun x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

babydust818 said:


> LOL omg... her name is Sam? I didn't know this! my bad[/QUOTE
> 
> :wacko::haha:


----------



## confusedprego

I posted a pic of the baby from Monday - see the big bulge smushing the baby's face??? That's a contraction! Crazy! It let up some by the end of our scanning but that was probably the most profound picture. I love how the hand looks in that picture. melts my heart. 

Thanks for the comments on the names! DH kinda shot down Quinlan last night - said it sounded weird but he'd think about it haha. 

I have to run to a doc appt but Eliza I wouldn't count yourself out! I always get EWCM and I didn't this past cycle and obviously I got pregnant and everything is so far so good!! dont' lose hope hun!!
 



Attached Files:







15wks6days.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - what a fantastic scan picture. Look at his tiny little hand!! Just perfect!!


----------



## confusedprego

Back from the doc appt - things are still looking very well and I got the all clear to start prenatal yoga! pretty excited to get back to doing something active!


----------



## korink26

Glad your appt went well Linds! I LOVE the picture--almost looks like the lil guy is picking his nose! lol Happy 16 weeks!!!!! I hope I'm like you and want to stay active, I'll probably use it as an excuse to get out of my workouts! I guess that just means you'll probably me a "milf" and I'll just be a whale! :)
Sam---glad to see your temp stayed up today. When do you start testing?
Jessie--hope you're doing good! Hope all your trip planning is going good and it's helping time move quicker for you. 
Rachael----watched Teen Mom last night, and I wanna smack Leah! How immature and needy to go do what she did a week before her damn wedding. Sorry, but what a lil whore (pardon my french). I really wanted her and Corey to make it, I liked them together. Still have to watch the Challenge from last night. So far it's not been too exciting---waiting for some more drama!


----------



## babydust818

Sam ughhh i totally forgot that was your name. I'm sooo sorry! I kept thinking there was someone else commented and i was blocked from them. When i think back to kels old thread i now remember that is your name! Ugh... i feel bad now. Sorry!!!

Kelsey omg i can't stand leah. Lil trashy biatch. Corey seems like such a sweet boy. Poor thing. The challenge was dull last night. Nothing good. I know drama is yet to come! Jersey is on tonight!!!!!! ooo and im gonna go buy a basal therm today. I reset my cbfm at 1030 this morning LOL. so i should be good.

Lindsay omg BEAUTIFUL sono pic. AWHH!!!!!!!!! He looks so big and healthy already LOL. I'm very happy for you and your hubby!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls just a quick stop in to say hello! Work has been nuts this week so I have not had a chance to catch up but I will tonight! :)

The doctor told me today that the tissue from my MC could not be tested. I am sooooooo pissed!!!!!! :devil:
Anyway, she (the regular OB) suggested I try in vitro now so that everything could be tested for chromosomal problems before being implanted. I don't know I need to make an appt to speak to my specialist now about all this. Seems extreme and very expensive when I only have 1 set of tissue results that show a chromosomal problem and all of DH and I's tests have come back normal. What do you girls think?


----------



## Maddysmum

Oh Lindsay I love that pic. He is so cute already. Can I ask what the go is with the contraction. I feel silly asking but why was that happening.


----------



## confusedprego

I attached a photo from today <3 where he doesn't have my uterus smushing his little face! 

Eliza - I was told that is how your uterus expands. It contracts like that and then releases larger than it was before to make more room. I was relieved to see a nice round ball for baby to play around in today! He was much more active than last time but I assume that's because he actually had room to be. 

Kelsey - I am usually really active but with my first pregnancy I did bootcamp 3-4 times a week and/or did workout videos a few times a week and I got a heartrate monitor and my heartrate would get really high so when I had the miscarriage I vowed to sit on my ass until I got to a safe point in the pregnancy and even then to only do Yoga and relaxation type exercise. So, I'm happy to start doing something but have honestly kind of enjoyed sitting on my ass!! haha 

Sam and Rach - Thanks for the nice comments!! he sure melts my heart every time I see him! Hope you ladies are doing well! 

Mel - hope you're doing well!! any news from your doc lately? 

Jess - How aggravating the tissue couldn't be analyzed!! How much does in vitro cost?? If that could save you from going through this all again - maybe it is worth it??? I don't know! do they have any ideas of anything you could change next time to reduce your chances of going through this again?
 



Attached Files:







16wks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## korink26

Ohh nooo Jessie!!! :hugs::nope::cry: I feel horrible for you! So you have had tissue tested in previous miscarriages? And if 1 time they found chromosonal problems, couldn't they tell from that if it's something that will be the case EVERY time you get pregnant or just a fluke? Idk about by you, but isn't IVF around $10000-20000? I've of course looked at that in case I for some reason don't get PG again....it will be the biggest decision we'll ever have to make, without having a guarantee it will work. Is DH good about talking about all this with you? I will def. be interested to see what your specialist says, because I think they have a way better grasp on these type of issues. When will you get to speak to him? 
Love the picture Lindsay, can't wait until he's here and we can see him! Your post was so cute about being glad there was room for the baby to play....Have you announced it on facebook yet? You've got such restraint if you haven't yet!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - another lovely non squished picture. I could look at them all day!!

Jessie - that is soo bad about your tissue not being able to be tested, I'd be so angry too. It is a difficult one about going for IVF. It could have been just that one pg that had chromosomals isues the rest 'normal' and bad luck. Having this tissue tested would have given you more of an idea whats going on so no wonder you are pissed. Are all your other blood results okay? At least with IVF you would know the bean was good chromosomally.

Rachel - I just thought it was funny. TBH I had to write everyone names and their real names as I was struggling to remember who was who initally! Bummer that AF appeared but at least you know whats going on. Did you say you might start temping this month? I like the new pic!!

Kelsey - no idea about the TV programmes you are talking about. WE have a programme called One Born Every Minute which also has some right nutters on.

Hi Eliza, nearly the weekend. Anything planned.

afm - another crap nights sleep. This going to bed early is making things worse!! I took my temp after the longest bit of sleep but I can't be sure how accurate it is but I think it is still high. I got one of the nurses at work to take my Thryoid as the RCMC clinic don't do them anymore (!!) and I have been cold/tired etc. It was 4.27 (normal range 0.4 -4.0). This had freaked me out a bit especially reading how important having low TSH is for pg. Looking on the UK guidlelines the GP tend not to treat unless it is over 10! Do you think I am over reacting? I am worried the GP will just think I am daft.


----------



## confusedprego

10,000-20,000?!! holy moly!! argh! yea see what your specialist says! let us know!

thanks kels! I actually haven't mentioned it on facebook yet. I don't know why but I've been super weird about the facebook/pregnancy thing. My MIL and SIL (my brother's wife - not the one that does my U/S's which is DH's sister) have been practically begging to be able to post about it and I gave in to them about a week ago and said they could post as long as they don't tag me and I think they realized my hesitation enough that they haven't done it. I think they're all waiting for me to post something and then they will. 
My somewhat plan is the next picture that gets tagged of me and my belly I'll tag a "baby garvin" in it and see how many people catch on to it and go from there lol. I had a friend who lost her baby at 16 weeks due to an incompetent cervix and she had announced her pregnancy at 8 weeks on facebook and had to tell everyone she lost it and since they're following me to make sure I don't have one of those I'm still paranoid even though today he said my cervix looks great and is way longer than the average pregnant girls, so maybe after my 20 week scan I'll chill out a bit!


----------



## Maddysmum

Last night 2 times I had a weird tingly crampy feeling I'n my uterus right I'n the middle only lasted a couple of mins. Anyone ever get this. No pain I'n either side this month. And a light burning feeling I'n left nipple. I can't believe I'm symptom spotting. Lol. I had tinny bit if ov pain 6 days ago. Bur I don't know wheee Im at this month af due I'n about 15 days


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: so I think I am finally caught up! Whew! 

So happy to see you girls on FB - I have some catching up to do there too as I don't get on too often these days. 

Kelsey - that fertility test sounds interesting. I hope you don't need it next month but I would be curious about the results. Oh and this month, I think you should start BD a little earlier, how about starting on CD 10 and then every other day till O, day of and then the day after? You want to be sure you have plenty of sperm "in waiting"!!! 

Sam - I think your pregnancy symptoms sound pretty good and your chart is looking good!!!! Everything is crossed for you!!

Lindsay - Oh I love the scan pics!! Congrats on your little boy!!!! I can't believe you are already 16 weeks!!! It's crazy how they start to look like a little person so fast! I like the name Quinlan and Rylan also!!! And yes, you should definitely sit your tush down this pregnancy!!!

Rach - sorry you got AF!! :( Did you get your thermometer so you can start temping??? If not start right away!!

Eliza - do you temp? I think your symptoms sound good, I have everything crossed that this is your month!!!

Mel - how are you doing? are you ready to start trying this month?


I have not checked into IVF but I thought it's about $15,000. I don't know, I can't imagine going through all that just to have my body do something to terminate the pregnancy. Right now out of 4 MC's I only have tissue results on 1 and that 1 showed a chromosomal problem. My specialist could not find anything by testing us that would cause a chromosomal problem to reoccur. He has said that he just thinks its "bad luck". I guess if I had multiple tissue tests that showed a chromosomal problem each time I would probably feel like this is a good idea but with what I have to go on I just don't know. I am going to call tomorrow and make an appt to speak to the specialist maybe next week. I was so pissed today to even deal with it.
OMGosh the research for my trip is exhausting!!! I have started a binder with tabs for all of the ports to add my notes. (I'm anal like that). Its still over 3 months away, seems like forever!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay that's such a cute way of "announcing" it on facebook! It's your own subtle way...
Eliza I've never had those symptoms---actually WTH, I've never had any symptoms so I'm not help! I hope it means positive things! Have you been BD'ing this whole time just in case? 
And Jessie you're totally right, with me OV'ing earlier than normal last month, I should start bd'ing earlier than CD12. For awhile we tried the SMEP and that really wore us out, but maybe it wouldn't hurt to try it out again this month....
As far as IVF, the "what ifs" are the worst! I know some places offer money back (not all of it) if IVF isn't successful. I suppose it doesn't pay to worry sick about it until you see your specialist, I'd trust their opinion the most.
Your DH is so lucky you're so organized----it will make the vaca so much more enjoyable for him because you've done all your research already! I love vacation, but I hate planning it and researching it because I'm so bad at making decisions. My DH is good about taking the lead with that---he planned our whole honeymoon.
Rachael---good luck with the temping---just make sure to take it at the exact same time ever morning (or at least close to the same time!) I sent you a link to fertility friend---you've probably heard of it but it's awesome for charting your temps/symptoms. Also, how is moving going?! Annndd...anything from the job??


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I am organized but my DH is the KING of research. He researches everything before we buy. Sometimes its a little over the top (you should have seen us with our luggage purchase last week we had 3 sets of luggage sitting in our bedroom just so we could compare them side by side.) Sometimes we are a little over the top. For this trip we split up the ports since there are so many and I want to be sure I get to see the things I want to see on this trip too :)


----------



## filipenko32

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls just a quick stop in to say hello! Work has been nuts this week so I have not had a chance to catch up but I will tonight! :)
> 
> The doctor told me today that the tissue from my MC could not be tested. I am sooooooo pissed!!!!!! :devil:
> Anyway, she (the regular OB) suggested I try in vitro now so that everything could be tested for chromosomal problems before being implanted. I don't know I need to make an appt to speak to my specialist now about all this. Seems extreme and very expensive when I only have 1 set of tissue results that show a chromosomal problem and all of DH and I's tests have come back normal. What do you girls think?

That is so annoying Jessie!! Why couldn't it be tested?!?! :hugs: :hugs: also they cant go recommending pgd ivf without knowing for sure you're having abnormal losses! You could have a blood clotting problem or something. Are you going to get basic recurrent miscarriage tests done? Did they ever give a good reason why not? 
Well I have my results back from the forth miscarriage and it was chromosomally *abnormal*! It had trisomy 13 or 18 (the consultant couldn't remember which one from reading the notes earlier) which basically means it was a bad luck formation at conception. So that's one normal loss and one abnormal one! Arggh! I don't know what to think about this!



Maddysmum said:


> Last night 2 times I had a weird tingly crampy feeling I'n my uterus right I'n the middle only lasted a couple of mins. Anyone ever get this. No pain I'n either side this month. And a light burning feeling I'n left nipple. I can't believe I'm symptom spotting. Lol. I had tinny bit if ov pain 6 days ago. Bur I don't know wheee Im at this month af due I'n about 15 days

Hi Eliza, I really hope these are early pregnancy symptoms for you, I really believe that you can get pregnancy symptoms so early and Im well qualified to say that now!! X x


----------



## babydust818

I'm at work so I got to update quick. I still haven't got a thermometer but I will tonight. I got ur email Kelsey. I will join this evening! :) no call yet from the job. I keep looking at my phone hoping yo hear it ring. we are packing for the big move on Monday. I'm exhausted between that and work. wish o could take the weekend off, but I can't. 

hope y'all are doing good! ill ttyl


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I have no idea at this point why the tissue could not be testing. I really think that someone screwed up but of course nobody is going to tell me that. DH and I have had all of the recurring MC testing done and everything has come back normal. There is nothing to indicate that we shouldn't have a normal baby. The specialist said that the majority of the time with testing they don't find a reason for the losses and he feels that its just bad luck. When I go back to him now I am just going to check to see if there is anything else that can be tested and what I should do now. I think the IVF suggestion from the OB seemed a little extreme at this point based on the info I have to go on, don't you?

I'm glad you got your results back and I its better to see that this time was a chromosomal problem rather than another normal baby (my 3rd was a Trisomy 12). So what are you going to do now? I don't think they were ever able to give you a definite reason on why this keeps happening right? 
Oh, I've asked 2 doctors now about the NK cells and they said there is not enough info on this yet to determine if this test is useful for recurring MC. 

Ugh, I am just so frustrated on what to do now. If I don't start trying this month I may need to wait until April so I wouldn't be too pregnant on my trip. I don't want to have a late MC overseas.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry Jessie that's so frustrating!! I know there's something wrong with my body too because of my 'normal' loss. So I'm def carrying on with the treatment..

Jessie what were you told about the chances of having another trisomy loss after having one?


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Aww I'm sorry Jessie that's so frustrating!! I know there's something wrong with my body too because of my 'normal' loss. So I'm def carrying on with the treatment..
> 
> Jessie what were you told about the chances of having another trisomy loss after having one?

They told me that they think its just a fluke since DH and I had normal chromosome karyotypes. They said sometimes during fertilization something just doesn't come together right. You and your DH were normal too right?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah we had normal karyotypes. The woman I spoke to about it said it was random too x


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls I haven't gotten to catch up yet but I wanted to warn you I sent whoever I'm friends with on facebook a favor! We're trying to win a photoshoot for the new baby but don't worry if you don't wanna do it - I won't be offended at all!! We're just trying to get as many "likes" as we can :)


----------



## confusedprego

Ok - I think I'm caught up! Thanks Rach for doin the vote for us :) 

Jess - When I had my D&C they said that I could have it tested if I wanted to but that very often the cells taken don't "grow" and they wouldn't be able to get any information from it. They said the best chance they have it taking the tissue straight from the D&C but even then it isn't always able to be analyzed - which I don't understand. Maybe that's what happened since they let it sit around for too long?? :hugs: I'm sorry they let you down! 

Mel - Well maybe your steroids did work this past time and you just got really unlucky??? You think you'll try them again next time?? Did you make it further in that pregnancy than others? 

AFM - this whole facebook competition has kinda let the cat out of the bag for most people but we'd love to win the photoshoot so I figured it was for a good reason lol. Plus DH is the one that wasn't comfortable with me spreading the news on facebook but is SO competitive that he was begging me to send messages to anyone I was willing to haha. He's so funny!


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> Hi girls I haven't gotten to catch up yet but I wanted to warn you I sent whoever I'm friends with on facebook a favor! We're trying to win a photoshoot for the new baby but don't worry if you don't wanna do it - I won't be offended at all!! We're just trying to get as many "likes" as we can :)

Just voted Lindsay!!! I hope you win! That would be so awesome to have the professional pics!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Thank you!!! :) I really appreciate it!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Lindsay I would help you out but since my mc's I have avoided fb like the plague! I cannot even go on it :nope: good luck though!! 

This was my worst pregnancy in terms of not getting v far. It was the only one where I saw an empty sac at 6.4 but that's prob cos it was abnormal.


----------



## confusedprego

No worries Mel!! :) I completely understand! DH actually got off of facebook after our miscarriage - I reactivated his account to get a video off of it but he hasn't touched it, so I completely understand!

That's frustrating! Well, maybe the steroids would have done the trick if the baby had been chromosomally normal. When are you going to start trying again or do am I right in my vague remembrance that you already are?


----------



## filipenko32

I ov next Thursday! So gonna try and catch that eggy! I'll be lucky to be pregnant before af but.. Yes then it will be steroids and the works x


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!! Well that's exciting, I have everything crossed for you hun! Can't wait for you to be pregnant again :)


----------



## korink26

Aww Jessie I hate that you have to worry about when to start TTC again for fear of miscarriage on your vacation. Some people are so lucky to never have to experience it....I totally agree with you that it seems a bit extreme to say that IVF should be your next step. Have you gotten to talk to your specialist yet?
Lindsay---I "liked" the link---and althought my DH does not go on his FB ever, I'll go on his facebook and like the link too! How exciting if you win! Are you getting a lot of people questioning if you're pregnant? Oh and back to the fb liking, if it's really close I'll con my sisters into going on and liking it! I'm a really competetive person too, so lets win this!! :)
Sam---yeahhhh for your temps! They're looking good! How are you feeling?
Eliza and Rachael---AF done? Rachael bet you're getting excited for the move. Although the "moving" process sucks, it will be exciting to get everything arranged how you want it.
Mel----yippee for OV next week! 
AFM---only CD9 and got a high today on my monitor, that's a couple days earlier than normal. Good thing I decided to do the SMEP this month just in case I OV even earlier than normal. I'm sure I'll probably just get a long string of highs though, and still OV around the same time. Today I'm going to massage therapy---hope it helps my back!
Hope you're all having a great weekend girls!


----------



## confusedprego

You're the best Kelsey!! Thanks so much!!! :) :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - The next appt they had available at the specialist was March 1st so I guess I am out this month and I will probably start TTC in April. I put off taking the CPA exam because I thought I would be prego by now but since it doesn't seem to be working out for me I guess I am going to sign up and try to get all 4 exams done by the end of the year. Starting in April will probably work best with timing for that and my trip. 

I am so glad that you are going to BD earlier this month, I think as long as DH is Ok with it, as soon as you start getting those little guys up the "pipe" the better :) your eggie can stand no chance getting past them!!! 

Mel - good luck next week I hope you get that eggie too and this time with the chromosomal problem was just a fluke for you. I can't remember but do you take something for the high NK cells..? The steroids?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies,

Lindsey - I have liked your link. I have a couple of 'gaming' FB accounts I could add you to if you need more votes so let me know.

Rachel - packing is a nightmare but also exciting at the same time knowing you are moving to somewhere new.

Kelsey - Yay for the high. I got 5-6 highs before my peaks the months I used my cbfm. I didn't get started BDing till closer to suspected ov as OH would have been totally knackered!! I also used opks just to double check. Hope the massage worked well, I think I need some of that.

Jessie - your holiday plans sound fantastic. I wish my OH was as good at research as yours. His involvement is me showing him the possible destinations and hotel and him going 'yeah that looks nice'!!

Eliza - hope AF nearly over and your weekend has been good.

AFM- Had another bad night sleep but this was due to having excruciating pain in my neck and shoulder that was sore to turn my head, move my upper body and sore even to lie still!! It was so bad I was in tears at 2am. I had my second acupuncture yesterday and she was quite horrified at my lack of sleep during the week so she concentrated on that. I was already beginning to feel shoulder pain earlier that day so its not the acupuncture that caused it. I am beginning to get cramps though so think AF might be on her way. I am not going to test until Tue/Wed as I don't think this is my month. On a brighter note my Living room is finished and I have sofas to sit on!!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks so much Sam for the "like"!! I'm so sorry you've been having so much trouble sleeping! Maybe with enough acupuncture sessions they'll be able to fix that! Your chart looks good, you think your temp might just be high because you're not sleeping well?? Mini-cramps could be implantation!! How lovely would that be to get a positive on Valentine's Day?! I have my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - I have been knackered through lack of sleep. My acupuncture lady was really good and thinks what she did would help it was just a shame about the pulled muscle/nerve thing last night. I am still a bit sore but better than last night so here's hoping. I think my temps are reasonably accurate although I didn't get more than 2.5 unbroken sleep last night.


----------



## confusedprego

well I think they look pretty promising Sam! I hope they keep goin up for ya!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!! Does anyone watch the Walking Dead on AMC? Sounds kinda awful I know but it's really interesting! They've been on a break for a few months and they're finally having a new episode tonight and I'm so excited!! 

I just went out and saw The Vow... I'm gonna be honest and say I'm pretty disappointed but it was OK. I have a girl-crush on Rachel McAdams so I can't really not like anything she's in lol. 

How's everyone feeling today???


----------



## korink26

Hey Linds I haven't ever watched that show and thought about turning it on tonight, but I figured I better not add one more show to my way too long DVR list! I DVR's the show "the river" that started this past week---and it's supposed to be creepy and by the creators of Paranormal Activity. I hate/love scary stuff, but ghosts and stuff like that intrigue me so weirdly much.
Everybody has been blowing up facebook about going to see the Vow, but nobody's really said how it was! It looked so good, what a bummer it wasn't the best.
Sam that sucks with the pain and not sleeping! I so feel your pain, because my back prevents me from really ever sleeping through an entire night. Hope it's starting to feel better...and yeaah for 13DPO! FX'd!
Jessie way to tackle the CPA tests! You'll have a lot of on your plate, but you'll be happy when they're done...Sucks you can't get in to the specialist until March 1st and have to put off TTC until April. Look at the bright side though, you'll probably still be PG before me! :wacko:
Rachael---tomorrow's the big move! I'm sure we won't probably hear from you for a couple days as you're getting settled?! If you hear something from the job you have to let us know tho!
AFM nothing too exciting. Weekend was pretty boring. The place I went for my "massage therapy" wasn't what I thought it was going to be, but exactly what I needed. There was no massage involved (which I was a lil bummed about) but my hips get all out of line and as out of place as possible, so she spent an hour getting them realigned. Basically, it was the same as some physical therapy I've gone to in the past. I was so embarrassed though, because since I thought I was getting a massage, I stripped to only my undies!! lol I read a pamphlet after that said they want us to wear shorts and a sports bra/light shirt. I was sooo embarrassed!! :blush: lol
Well I hope everybody had a good weekend, and cheers to the start of a new week...:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww don't worry kels other people probably strip to their undies too! 
Rachel good luck with the job! And the move :hugs: 
Jessie, any luck with hearing something about getting your results yet? 
Afm, high ln cbfm, ewcm, increasing lh and ov on thurs - week! We are going for it!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay I really like the walking dead!! Me and hubby thought it was good! X x


----------



## korink26

Yeaahh Mel we should be OV'ing around the same time then!!!
SSSAAMMMM---- I see your temp went up again today at 13DPO!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I have never watched that show either. Like Kels said, I don't know if I could add anymore to my DVR list. Its hard to keep up as is. I don't know how we used to coordinate all this stuff before we had DVRs LOL. It does sound like something DH might like so I will mention it to him. 

Kels - I am not sure if my situation is any better than yours. Even though I seem to get prego often, all of my eggs seem to be duds :( Then I have to keep going through all of these awful MC's. Its so hard to plan life expecting to have a MC :( 
Hopefully you have already started the BDing this month!!! :thumbup: I laughed when I read your post about the massage place. Like Mel said I bet you are not the only one. Did they tell you that you could get dressed after they saw you? 

Rach - I hope you picked up your thermometer and have it handy, even with your move :)

Mel - good luck this week!!! :sex:

How's everyone else doing?
Anyone doing anything special for Valentines Day? Chris and I went to Bonefish Grill last night (my favorite) to try to avoid the madness of actually going on Valentines Day. It was delicious!!! :munch:


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh what did you eat Jessie? 
Kels yay for ov in sync!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Kelsey - I had to laugh at you stripping down but to be honest I think I would have done the same! I am sure you were not the forst nor the last!!

Jessie - the meal out sounds fab, we both love seafood. I think we will just stay in tomorrow, the big romantics we are!!

Rachel - hope the move is going okay, any news on the job yet?

Lindsey - we get Waking the dead here, I assume ours is the Britsh version though and it is very good.

afm - my temp went up again today so I caved and did a frer test and ic. Nothing showed before I went to work (BFN) but I am not sure if there is a line (extremely, and I mean extremely faint) on it now or if it is an evap line on the frer but the ic is still stark white. I am really not convinced as I am getting typical AF aches and pains so we'll just see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## BeachChica

We had an appetizer of the bang-bang shrimp and for dinner I ordered the steak and lobster. Decided to splurge since it was Valentines Day! :) I ate the lobster last night and today I had the steak for lunch. Yummmy! Its making my mouth water!!!

Sam - your chart looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Everything is crossed for you girl!!! Maybe you will be our first 2012 BFP!!! :yipee:


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Sam for a temp increase!! woohoo!! are your temps usually falling by now?? Mine used to start to fall by 11 DPO. I'll be checking in first thing tomorrow to see if you have good news for us :)

Kelsey - so funny about stripping down to your undies but like everyone else said I'm sure you're not the first one. That's DEFINITELY something I would have done! 

Rach - Hope your moving experience is going well!! 

Jess - I've never even been to bonefish - I don't eat much seafood though, just shrimp and scallops really and now that I'm pregnant even though I'm allowed to eat shrimp in moderation, I've just cut out all seafood all together. 

Mel - I've got everything crossed for you on this cycle!! 

AFM - I just stuffed myself with massive amounts of Popeyes! :blush: it was really amazing! 

Oh and I love the walking dead - you guys should consider watching it if you don't already but you really have to start from the beginning. They have it on Netflix. They're working on the second season right now so it hasn't been on that long.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - You will have to go there after delivery. The Shrimp and Scallops there is really good. I am not a big fish fan either. Their filet is delicious too. Oh gosh I have to stop talking about food, but I haven't had dinner yet!!!


----------



## filipenko32

You're making me hungry too!! Sounds yummy! :munch:


----------



## confusedprego

mmm it's 6AM and now I'm hungry too!! haha just wanted to pop in to check on you guys and say Happy Valentine's Day ladies!! <3 you guys!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, 


Yeah my temps seem to fall the day before so I kind fo know when to expect AF. Slight temp fall today and ic still white as white so think the frer yesterday was an evap line. Just want to crack on with next month now. Still waiting for AF to appear, I have been running to the loo as it seems to be starting, that wet feeling, and nothing. Just hurry up will you!!

Hope everyone has a lovely day and gets spoilt rotten. Happy Valentines to all my B&B friends.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! Kirk and I have fallen behind in our little competition for the photoshoot...if you have any friends who would be willing to like the comment by my friend there is a direct link in my page. Thanks guys and don't worry its over tonight so this will be the last time I post about it lol.


----------



## korink26

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY LOVES! I don't think we'll be doing anything special, usually we do it the weekend before or weekend after....sooo we'll see if we do anything exciting this weekend! how have I never heard of this Bonefish restaurant that you all rave about? Must not have one way up North here :)
Sam, your temps are still good, so I'm not losing hope. FX'd that white line turns PINK!
Rachael, you need to take a break unpacking boxes and tell us how you're doing! anything from the job yet?
Jessie---will you NTNP for this month and next, or NO TTC at all. 
Lindsay I'll tell my sisters tonight to like your link! At least 1 of them should be able to! 
AFM---still getting high on my CBFM, but yesterday and today my temps are super low, which they usually only drop the day of OV. I want to keep a day inbetween bd'ing, but I don't want to chance missing OV either. I hate how much I overthink BD'ing!


----------



## babydust818

Okay okay Kelsey... i put down the boxes and decided to catch up ;) You know me oh so well! LOL. 

Welp, i'm all moved in. I was so upset because before we started moving yesterday i went over to the new house to wait on the cable/internet guy to hook us up. His time frame was 10-12. Well he ended showing up at 12:10. I was about to leave! He's lucky! Well then we started loading up the truck at 1. Didn't get everything all packed up until almost 430. Felt like HOURS and HOURS. It was horrid! We had everything off the truck by 8. It took forever it felt like. Only had a tiny bit of help. OH and i did the rest. Thank God i wasn't pregnant because FUCK i probably would have died. I got my living room all done. Posted 2 pics on facebook of it. Now i'm headed to the kitchen. I have SO MUCH crap and no where to put it. Guess i'm going to keep brain storming....

I never did get a thermometer :nope: i'm sorry. I didn't even test on the CBFM today. I'm so bad. FML. It would be a low anyways. I just hope it doesn't mess with the monitor for next month since i just reset it. 

Well, i hope you all are doing lovely. I don't have much more time to talk, but Happy Valentine's Day! xoxo


----------



## babydust818

I got the job, i got the job, i got the job!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!! So excited for you Rach!! Woohoo!!!! What a lovely Valentine's Day gift!! I hope you and DH will go out to celebrate extra tonight!! 

Thanks Kelsey for the extra vote(s)! we're ahead again but not by much! this is getting stressful! lol I'm so glad it's going to be over tonight! 

AFM - we ordered our crib today! it takes 6-8 weeks to arrive so I'm kinda glad we started shopping now, still seems crazy to me but I'm happy we did.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! Happy Valentines Day!!! :friends:

Omgosh Rach - Congrats on your job! I think this is going to be the start of a great year for you... New house, new job, now you just need to get prego. Maybe this month don't use any of the monitors and just go with the flow. Maybe it will just happen for you!

Sam - I hope AF does not come for you!!!

Lindsay - good luck with your photo shoot, I will ask DH to go on and like your post!

Kelsey - not sure what to do this month. Probably NTNP I guess. With the temping I'll know exactly when I O so I may try to be careful around that time. At least until I talk to the doc. 
BTW - did you watch The Bachelor last night... OMG is that girl Courtney UNBELIEVABLE!!! She is absolutely nuts. I have no idea why Ben is keeping her, maybe just for a little "fun" in the fantasy suite!!!???


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls!! 

We won the photoshoot contest!! so exciting! Thank you all for "liking" it for me and Kirk!! 

It's 5AM and I've been in the lab for an hour!! ugh! I left my house at 315AM this morning - crazy crazy, but I get to go home in about 10 minutes and sleep all day! but then I'm back at 10PM until 4AM. The life of a graduate student...lol 

I hope you all are doing great! I'll check in on ya later :)


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - that is GREAT!!! Congratulations!!! When will you have the pictures done?


----------



## confusedprego

shortly after deliver! We are so excited!! 

Sam - I see you had another temp drop today but I'm still holding out hope that it'll shoot up tomorrow and we'll see a nice pic of your BFP!! 

Jess - When should you hear back from your doctor? They have all the info they need right? It seems like you could start and they should have an answer by the time you find out anyway...I guess unless you need to be doing something even during the TWW? We waited two cycles after my mc because thats what the doctor recommended but I always wonder if that's really necessary as I've seen so many girls here get pregnant again straight away and everything be fine. We were too chicken to try and I needed a little time. Plus, I seem to be like you and don't have trouble getting pregnant as we got pregnant the first try so I figured it shouldn't take too long when we went to try again. I hope they figure out everything for you this next time and we'll be back to comparing U/S's in no time!

How's everyone else doin?? Kels - looks like you're about to O based on your chart! You seem to have a temp spike before your dip, your chart is pretty interesting!

Rach - you getting nice and settled??

Eliza - how you doin hun?? you O'in soon yet??


----------



## korink26

YEAAHH RACHAEL!! CONGRATS ON THE JOB!!! :happydance::thumbup: So when do you begin? I bet you can't wait to tell your current job to kiss your butt :) You have your new lil place so cute, love the furniture! You'll have to post the kitchen pics once you have it all in order. Idk girl, this seems like a pretty good month for you, I think a BFP is in your near future!
Lindsay do another dance for you for winning!! :happydance: What a relief huh? Can not WAIT to see the pictures. Those are crazy hours for your poor lil pregnant self! Are those always the hours you work or else how does your body get used to that? 
Jessie I like the NTNP approach, because then if you do happen to get pregnant, it was meant to be. If not, then it wasn't this month. And yes, the Bachelor is driving me nuts!! Courtney is such a CRAZY BIA!!!! Like really, I think she has bad blood because she's just not right. And I just want to slap Ben, I really don't like him, AT ALL. I wasn't crazy about him to begin with, and now I just find him an even bigger idiot. I really like Kacie and the other dark haired/dark eyed girl (they went on the date with him last week---I think they look so much alike).
And now that i'm on a roll, Rachael have you been watching the challenge? I'm getting so annoyed about them kicking people off! I was so mad they made Sarah go home and then when they made Dustin and Heather go home I was super ticked. When did the show turn into such softies.

Back onto TTC, today my temp went to the usual temp I get the day before OV, but my monitor still showed a high reading. This month I'm not 100% trusting the monitor so I'm BD'ing today and tomorrow. Take an OPK tonight and see what it says. I think I'll bawl if OV was yesterday cuz then I missed the day again....guess I'll find out by my temps tomorrow.
Sam---any update? 
Mel---hopefully we're both OV'ing tomorrow! Are you still temping?
Eliza---where have you been!? Hope you're doing good---you're getting close to POAS time!


----------



## korink26

confusedprego said:


> How's everyone else doin?? Kels - looks like you're about to O based on your chart! You seem to have a temp spike before your dip, your chart is pretty interesting!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aww I love that you know my chart now as well as I do! haha And yes, I do usually have this temp increase before OV, but my temps have been wacky this month---what's with the 2 REALLY LOOOWW temps (I usually only get 1 day of temps that low and that's OV day)? :wacko: Who knows, just hope I didn't miss OV and it's coming tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

oh no no I don't usually work these hours. I have a crazy experiment my boss wants me to do (even though it's not even for my thesis - maybe if it's interesting I'll find a way to squeeze it in there...not sure how I would do that though). Definitely not looking forward to going in from 10PM to 4AM tonight. I just woke up from when I got home at 6AM though so I got some decent sleep, thankfully!! Usually the dogs will get annoyed with me being in bed too long and will wake me up but they got up with me at 3 this morning so they probably wanted more sleep to  

and my chart used to be funny too, I'd have like waves of temps. it'd go up and come back down and on the second time it came back down it would spike and stay up. I thought my temps were just weird bc of the mc but they did that the other two cycles I charted too (I didn't chart before the mc so who knows if that's just something wacky that happened to me afterwards). but yea, I LOVE looking at charts for some reason!! haha Rach - you should chart too so I can stalk that too!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - fantastic news. YAY for winning the contest!

Rachel YAY for the job, more great news! Shame the move was hectic and tiring but the worst is over. Are you still going to get a bbt? It may still be worth givinig it a go.

Kelsey - I'd keep on with the bd everyother day plan. I use opk as well and I got the start of my LH surge the evening (7pmish) before my first peak therefore the second peak was probably too late which made me think my bd timing were not the best this month. Each time we learn and adapt more though.

Jessie - ntnp is a good idea although I'd find very difficult to do especially around ov time I'd be tempted to try more than prevent! I know my willpower would be severely tested as it was in Jan when I did not ttc.

Hi Eliza - hope you are okay

AFM -temp drop this morning and major pains and backache. Still no AF though despite running to loo to check all day but just went to loo now I am home and getting red tinged discharge so found her way here.So the FRER I did the other day and had a slight line (well after the initial time limit) was a coloured evap line - boo! I am glad AF here in a way as this longer LP has freaked me out a bit although I know I should be pleased. I suppose I knew it wasn't to be and just wanted to get on with it am start a new cycle. CD1 tomorrow methinks!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:

Lindsay - my specialist has no idea what went down after the D&C so I am really just going in to talk about what my next steps should be and if there is anything else he can think of to test. I don't want to get prego until I see him because I am not sure if he is going to want me to do something different my next TTC cycle like take progesterone earlier or something. I would hate to get pregnant just to have it end in another loss because there was something I could have done. 
I am not sure about TTC in same cycle after MC because of the damage they cause in there. I did get pregnant (by accident) one cycle right after a MC and it didn't end well either so I would personally probably wait for at least 1 AF.
BTW - feel free to stalk my chart too anytime!!! :)

Kels - I can't wait for the "Women Tell All" show. I think Courtney is going to be the star of the show. I can't wait to see all the women unleash on her after they have seen on TV what she really did and said. Yes, don't trust your monitor this month. Keep BDing until FF shows O and I would do it for a couple days after _just to be sure_! 

Sam - sorry about AF :( I was really hoping this was your month!!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh I will definitely start stalking your chart too!! haha :) I definitely understand what you mean about wanting to be careful, when do you go talk to your doctor? Do you have an appointment already?


----------



## babydust818

GAH i feel so bad because I feel like i can't have a conversation with any of you anymore because i've been so dang busy! Everything is starting to settle down though! I got my bathroom done. Just got to finish the kitchen sometime. Then it will be our bedroom. So get this, Andrew got accepted to become an Electrical Apprentice!! He had an interview for that almost 2 weeks ago. He thought he was done for, but God gave us another blessing! I just can't believe it. So much good news within 48 hrs! I just can't soak it all in!!!!! I am truly blessed, that's for sure. A BFP would definitely be AMAZING this month, but i won't hold my breath. OH and i need to go to the store tonight soooo... i will have to look at the bbt! Well, i'm so sorry but i got to start some laundry. Love ya girls!! Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## babydust818

So i just went back and re-read what Mesina predicted for me and it seriously gives me chills. Basically she had said if i didn't get a BFP from November - December (last yr) that i would get a BFP in March. She had said he was a new soul which meant he's never been through the process of being born. She said he was afraid and needed the reassurance that things would be okay. Well, we just moved out, Andrew and i both are getting new good jobs, so i believe that's enough reassurance for our little man to come next month!!! I know it's a for fun type of thing, but i can't help but think positive about it. I'll repost what she had written me back on 11/3/2011. 

Past: I have taken some time to relay this information to you as best as I can, because I am not sure how you will receive it. It is not bad news, so rest your energy there  however what I feel is somewhat strange perhaps if you do not hold the same beliefs. But I shall relay what I have felt and give it to you straight as I sense it.



You have a very nervous little boy who is trying to come into your life. I feel that the miscarriage that you had was indeed him and that he will be the same energy that comes to you again in time. I personally believe you have old souls, new souls and of course souls in between that development period. Your son is a new soul, someone whom I feel will be very new to this process and who needs just a wee bit of encouragement to find his way to you. I feel that this miscarriage was significant in that  the month of August feels strong for this child and thus I believe he is being given the opportunity to be born under that month  which would mean conceiving now. Please assure yourself this is not your body failing you, but rather Mother Nature doing what she does best and rejecting a pregnancy that did not have the strongest of starts. It is difficult, I can understand that  but you must make peace with what happened and put it down to a healthier pregnancy the next time round.



Present: Here is where things get a little more odd perhaps  I feel the chance for a conception now, yet I believe that your child needs that reassurance of things being ok. You must take care of yourself as best you can and if you feel ok doing this, I believe that speaking aloud (perhaps when you are home alone, so its less strange for you) and telling him that things will be ok and that he has a loving family waiting for him. Speak your feelings, tell him how much you want him to be with you and tell him that you can learn together.



I feel that August would strengthen his nervous energy and give him a stronger start in this life. Being born under the sign of Leo will give him many more leadership qualities and a certain independence that would serve him well. Yet he may still be a child who is very imaginative or sometimes needing an extra hand to guide him and help him find his way in life. He will do very well and feels to be a child you will love deeply and bond with instantly  but your instincts will always be to protect him and nurture him sensing his energy.



Future: If he chooses not to come between now and December  then I feel it will be March before you conceive. I know this is supposed to be a set in stone process, yet I feel there is more to it than simply this or that month. If you can work with him and let him know it will be ok, then I feel he will be more confident in coming and staying. When you know you are pregnant, it is important that you speak to your belly often and embrace positive energies about when hes here and what you will do together  this will keep your stress levels and his low and invite a healthier pregnancy.



You are also destined for another child after him, an older soul who will be here to teach and guide him in many ways. Your first child will be strong and very manly in his ways  yet this second child seems to at times bring him the balance that he needs to not overdue it. This second child is so different to your first, they both bring you so many lessons and take you on a journey of learning. You will be very blessed.



I am also being told that you should get some Lapis Lazuli and keep it with you. I have quickly dug out some material and apparently (trust me I did not know this!) it was used in ancient Egypt to prevent miscarriages and ease pregnancy. It is an inexpensive stone to get a hold of and a piece may well be good for you to keep with you as a protective stone.



I believe this child will come in 2012 and I hope that you trust your body and know that the soul always knows best. It is hard when we lose faith in our bodies or worry about it happening again, but it is a natural reaction. I wish you and your partner the very best of success and feel this boy will come  he just needs a little coaxing bless him!



I hope this hasnt come across too strange, but I feel once he has decided to come again you should not experience another miscarriage.



Good luck to you both, I wish you all the best!



Blessings,

Mesina


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - that is crazy! I hope what she says is true and you just need some positive vibes for him to him. You definitely have a lot of postive going for you so keep that energy going!! Get that BBT so you can start temping.... March needs to be your month!!! Congrats to your OH on his job too!!! 

I haven't been on FB in a while, its been so busy with work etc, but I will soon, I need to check out the pics of your new place! :)


----------



## korink26

Lindsay, are you done with your crazy hours now? Hope so! Get rested :) How have you been feeling, still throwing up? What did the Dr. ever say about the issues with the other end, or did that just go away on its own?
Sam, sorry to see AF started! After my MC though, the first couple AF's I just took as my body getting stronger for my next PG.
Rachael that's good you're so busy, that takes your mind off TTC! I wish I had something busy going on in my life, so I wasn't constantly analyzing my chart and wanting to do OPK's! Your reading was my final push, and I contacted her to do one for me!!! I can't believe I did it, I'm so nervous about it being a scam and stealing my credit card info or something, but I read a lot of reviews and a lot of people on here had good things to say about Mesina---and you obviously didn't have problems, so I'm trying it. I just hope she doesn't write back and say, yah, you're screwed, no children in your future or something! She said it would be 3-5 business days, so I don't expect to hear anything until mid next week. Eeek!:wacko:
AFM----I don't know WHAT THE HELL is going on with my body. Today my temp went up, when I expected it to go down for OV. If it goes up again tomorrow, then I know I must have ovulated on CD12 which is nuts---I usually OV around CD17! Clomid has so messed with my cycle. CD12 seems wayyyy too early to OV when I'm still spotting from AF until around CD 6/7. Doesn't seem like it's possible to make a good egg between CD7 and CD12! Ugg, I could just cry. Because on top of that, if I did OV on CD12 we missed OV day again as far as BD'ing. I did an OPK last night, and it was negative, and I'm still getting highs on my CBFM and the lines on those sticks have never been close to my usual peaks. UGG!!! I hate how difficult this has to be for me! I just hope my temp drops tomorrow to indicate OV tomorrow....


----------



## babydust818

Jessie, thank you for the kind words! I hope she is right and i get my little man next month! She never did say if i'd get pregnant in March or if i'd find out i am pregnant in March. If i find out i am pregnant in March then that would mean i get pregnant this month. Very exciting.

Kelsey, i don't think you've ov yet. I'm not positive. I swear, if you did that is just so CRUEL because it's the same story as last month. Just try and stay positive hunny! I don't think you've missed it. Just keep testing in the evenings with a opk just to make sure. omggggosh waiting on your prediction feels like it takes FOREVER. When she did mine the wait was 3 days but she had it done the 2nd evening!! I don't think she steals your money. I really feel like she 'tries'. She gives you a HUGE reading for only $11 something. Last week i believe i got scammed by this other 'psychic'. Her site said it would take up to 4 days but never any later. Uhhh well... it took 5 days and i had to contact her several times because i saw she said her name was Skylar but her paypal account says Patricia. I called her out and said i want my money back LMAO. She told me i'd either get pregnant, get a BFP in July... OR have my baby in July 2013. She is off her rocker. I know it will happen sooner than that. (i hope). I have a lot of faith that it will. She is out of her mind. I think she got my last pregnancy mixed up with it or something because i got a BFP in July of LAST YEAR. I've had 3 readings total and Mesina is by far the best. The other girl told me i'd get a BFP or get pregnant in January... OR have a baby January 2013. Pshhh. Yeah right! Anywho, Mesina takes alot of time to give you a reading. The others i had done were just one sentence. All of them said i'd be having a boy though. I am VERY excited about that, but if it ends up being a girl... i'd be happy with that too!! I can't wait to hear what she says back!!! I'm so excited LOL.

AFM, i finally used my cbfm this morning. I'm CD9 but i have it programmed as CD8 because my AF came late in the evening. Anywho, says HIGH. WTF! lol. I swear these sticks i have are cursed. I bought them off ebay and every single one i've taken from the box was high. EVERY SINGLE ONE. I'm actually serious when i say they're defective. I'd be pissed. I'd be even more upset if something was wrong with me.. such as PCOS that makes my hormones all messed up. I just know it's goin to happen very soon. I can feel it. I'd feel dumb if i was wrong.. LOL. I prob just feel like that because i've had great luck the last 3 days. Alls i know is i was drunk last night and OH and i DTD and i don't remember anything about it. Oh lord. If relaxation is what i need to get pregnant... last night def was one of them nights LOL. Well... i'm DEFINITELY getting a bbt tonight. I know i keep saying that but i'm serious!


----------



## confusedprego

I am!! I kind of slept at the lab for a little while on two chairs - hurt my hips!! My hips have been sore almost every day when I wake up whether I use my pregnancy pillow or not, I'm thinking everything is shifting in there and I should take it as a good sign. I slept about 4hrs when I got home but I'm still really tired. I couldn't sleep anymore cuz I was SO hungry! Now that I have a PBJ in my belly I think I might be able to sleep a bit better.

I seem to be done throwing up for atleast a week now, maybe two! It really eased up around 13 weeks and then between 14-15 weeks it came back but only every few days I would throw up once and it was not nearly as intense as before. With the bathroom issues the doc said it was probably pregnancy induced IBS due to stressing and it should go away in a couple days and she was right! But now I have the other pregnancy related bowel issue of not being able to go but honestly I would take that 100x over the other way! that was terrible!! 

I'm sure this won't make you feel better if you're anything like me and get something stuck in your head but when I got pregnant this cycle our BD schedule was: we did not BD -2, we did -1 and 0 but didn't for the two days after. I'm convinced the sperm that made it was the -1 day. and the first time we got pregnant we just BD'd whenever we felt like it - I had no idea about EWCM and temps and OPKs lol. I think I know when I got pregnant that time but our usual BD schedule anyway is usually every other day or two days on and a day off (although poor DH has been deprived a bit since I got pregnant since I pass out so early sometimes!!). So, I think if you got in -1 or +1 you should feel good about that! and who knows your temps may plummet tomorrow! 

Rach - I love your reading, she's very good about being reassuring but not misleading! 

Sam - sorry about AF hun!! 

Jess - I can't wait to hear what your specialist thinks! When is your appt? or have you not made it yet?


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay Sorry you're feeling yucky. It's for good reasons though! :) My friend who is due in 2 months said her hips are REAL bad. She is on bed rest because she had some bleeding 2 months ago that went down her leg. She thought she was miscarrying but the baby was fine. She had the same episode the other day. She was so scared but everything is okay. Anyways.. your baby is just making room and that's why your hips hurt. I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see more baby bump pictures!! When is your due date? I forget.. sorry.


----------



## BeachChica

Kels - Its hard to tell on your chart, I guess we will know more tomorrow. Ddi you start BDing on CD 10 like I mentioned? I know everyone O's differently but our cycles get messed up with the MC's. My doctor told me to start on CD 10. And like Lindsay said, the times I got prego I did not BD on the actual day. FX for you!!!

Lindsay - I did make an appt to see the specialists. Its on March 1st. It seems like forever!!! How much longer do you have to do the crazy hours? I used to work at a hotel and had to work crazy hours sometimes. It really throws your body out of whack! ...and the IBS, its terrible isn't it. Now you know what Kelsey and I were talking about, and we have it without being prego.


----------



## korink26

Yep Lindsay I think your hips aching is a sign that baby is getting bigger and you're going to have a big baby bump soon! yahooo!!!! :) Omg almost 17 weeks!!! eeekkk!!! 
And yes Jessie, thank God for you gettin BD'ing earlier in my head. We actually started on CD8, so we did CD8, 10, 11 and 13 (this morning)--of course every damn day except OV day! Yes Rachael, SAME STORY AS LAST MONTH! god, I suck lol Debating if we should again tonight, and then again tomorrow morning ----unless me temps are up more, then I know OV already happened. 
Have any of you OV'd as early as CD12?


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - even if you did O CD12 then you had the two days before and the morning after, I think that's plenty of coverage! But, we'll see what your chart looks like tomorrow :) 

Jess - March 1st will be here before ya know it! Feb's a short month! I can't wait to hear what they say!

Rach - I'm due July 26th, 2012 based on my Ov date. Babies been measuring a bit bigger than that especially around the belly and head (oh boy! haha). but they keep my due date the same for now. 

How is everyone else doin?? 

I just woke up again and I'm feeling more back to normal after getting some more food in me. My hips aren't too bad right now but I'm def taking them being sore as a good sign. I'll have to take another belly picture for you guys. We haven't done it in a while.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I think your BD pattern sounds really, really good. If I were you I would keep doing it just in case O hasn't happened yet... so tonight, tomorrow, etc. 

Always good to have better coverage _just in case_... and I am sure your OH won't mind... he's probably loving all this :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I see your temp went up again - weird!! I kind of expected it to plummet. well I still think you should keep DTD just in case the clomid is making your temps all crazy and are not so indicative of what is really happening. and if you did O - I think you had enough coverage! Weird that your CBFM gave you a peak today - did you do an OPK too? If both of those say you're O'ing today then I would think the clomid is making your temps crazy.


----------



## korink26

Omg I know, this is nuts. And since I got the peak on my monitor, FF isn't give me an ovulation date. If I take the Peak out, then it gives me an OV day of CD12. Ugg...idk Clomid has never messed with my temps after I was done taking the pills, and from what I get from DR. Google it shouldn't affect your temps after you stop taking the pills. I don't have any OPK's left, maybe I'll get some after work. But as of last night, the OPK was still NEG. The stick from my CBFM was blaringly positive, so idk. We didn't BD this morning, but we will tonight and probably tomorrow JUST IN CASE. Probably Sunday too actually....But after temping for 15 months, I'm pretty sure I OV'd on CD12. I realized that if I did OV on the CD12 I'd have a EDD of my grandpa's birthday, and that'd be awesome. It kind of gave me some encouragement, like it's meant to be.
Jessie, looks like you're getting close to OV! BD or no BD?
Mel, how have you been feeling? Did you OV yesterday??
Eliza, where are you hun?!?! I'm confused if you're close to testing time or if you're at the start of your cycle?
Lindsay lets see that cute lil bump!!
Rachael---I hope you picked up your thermometer! How's the house coming---and when is the first day of the new job (sorry if you already told me)?
Well, TGIF!! any big weekend plans?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Kelsey - it certainly looks like you ov'd cd12 but you didn't get your peak till today? I think your bd pattern will have everything covered for you.

Rachel - hope you are settling in well. When do you start your new job? Get temping so we can start chart stalking!! Loved reading your reading, I so hope it all works out they way she predicted as it sound wonderfully positive. My first pg came from a drink fuelled stupor, I read somewhere that alcohol can help thin the blood for easier implantation but I don't think it something to do a a regular basis when ttc though!! And for the cbfm I really hope you get a peak just to show they are not duds!!

Lindsey - the hip girdle starts to stretch to allow for growth and later on birth so its all good but better if it wasn't so sore for you.

Jess - March just around the corner, so it will be here before you know it for your appointment.

afm - Bit quiet and sore with AF. I am having a bit of a mini meltdown. There used to be a lady that worked in reception were I work that left to work in gynae. She was there that day I had my ERPC which was upsetting in itself as I was hoping to avoid seeing anyone I knew. Anyway she popped into see the girls in the clinic on her way to her late shift today and just seeing her brought everything back and I had to walk away and burst into tears. Just hearing her voice brought everything back and I thought I was doing so well. With a puffy, red, blotchy face they let me go home early.


----------



## babydust818

Sam, i'm so sorry you had a bad day. I know it's not easy. And just know that you ARE doing very well with everything. There's just some days that are worse than others. I hope you're doing better now. If you need to talk, you know where to find me!! <3

Kels, ooooo temp rise?!?! I bet Mesina is going to write back and say "i see you conceiving this month". YOU WATCH!!!!!! Wouldn't that be something!?!? Oh man! I can't wait until Monday to read her reading LOL. I keep thinking about it. I still haven't bought a damn BBT. can you believe this?!?! I went out yesterday and the day before and totes forgot both times. I don't remember until bed time. That's when i actually 'think' LOL. Anywho, i start my new job on March 5. My last day at my current job is Feb 26. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!! I'll get a week vacation inbetween the jobs. woot woot. I hope the new job has babydust on it because right after i start i'll be getting AF.

Lindsay, i love your due date. I love summer birthdays. My ideal baby dd would be around my birthday (june 12). I think it would be so awesome LOL. idk why! Seems like your dd is forever away but it will be here before you know it.

Jessie, how are you doing sweety?


----------



## confusedprego

Latest bump picture attached - just took it this morning. Grey tank is today and blue tank is 14wks2days. 

Hope you all are having a nice weekend! Does everyone have a long weekend?? My good friend from college and her boyfriend are coming to visit this weekend - I'm so excited! The house is cleaner than it's been in a long time! Feels good! 

What is everyone else up to this weekend???
 



Attached Files:







17wks2daya.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









14wks2daysa.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh Lindsay... you look so adorable!!! I love the pic!!!

Kelsey - It looks like from your chart you may have O'd already but I see that FF has not given you the line yet so I hope you are still BDing just in case.

Sam - so sorry you are having a tough time :hugs: I really think all of this that we've been through only makes us stronger. I think this will only make our "happy ending" even better after what it took us to get there. 

Rach - Hows the unpacking going? If you don't pick up a BBT thermometer soon one of us is going to need to mail you one!!! :)

Eliza, Mel - Hope you girls are doing well.

As for me, we were supposed to take the boat out for the 3 day weekend but the weather is not great (rainy and windy) so we decided not to go. Instead we headed out and did some shopping today. After getting home we watched the movie The Back-up Plan. Not sure if you girls have seen it but I was thinking of you guys and that conversation we had a couple months ago about putting our legs up in the air after insemination. LOL The movie was good, but definitely left me feeling like I am ready to have a baby. Just wish it wasn't this difficult for us. :(


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay SOOOO CUTE!!!! I LOVE IT!! You're a gorgeous pregnant woman! You look great!! Wish i could come rub your belly!!!

Jessie, LOL you guys might have to mail me one. I went to the store TWICE yesterday and it NEVER crossed my mind. Ughhh. I think i'll have to make a 'grocery' list and put it on there. Hopefully i'll remember to look at the damn list! I've never seen The Back Up Plan but i wanted to! Was it good? I'm more than ready for a baby too. I was walking around Walmart yesterday and saw so many fresh newborns. It made me so sad. I walked into the baby section after because i need to buy my friend something for her baby when he's born but i just felt too depressed. I hope this next try is the winner!

AFM, been using my CBFM. At least i can remember that. LOL. I'm actually kinda excited because the 2nd line on my sticks are actually looking a little darker. Last month it obv never did because i was dumb and programmed it for the evening. I hope i ovulate soon! If my sticks keep getting darker like they SHOULD i think ovulation should be in like 4-5 days. Today i'm CD12. Anyways, got to get to work. Today is my Friday. woot woot.


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry you didn't make it out onto your boat this weekend! I have some friends in town from NJ and they brought us some bagels! I've missed the NY area bagels so much! I'm waiting for DH to get home with the cream cheese so I can start munching!!


----------



## korink26

Aww Sam, sorry to hear you were having a tough day! At least we can all say we fully understand, because we've all had them. :hugs: I was shopping yesterday and their were pregnant ladies/babies everywhere and it just made my heart hurt. 
Lindsay LOVE the belly pic!!! There's no denying it now, YOU ARE PREGNANT!! :cloud9: Your skinny little legs will start looking smaller and smaller as your belly grows. Love it. How was the weekend with your friends? Did they actually stay with you guys? It's so fun to catch up with old friends.
And Jessie, yes I watched that movie. Thankfully I watched it before I was in hardcore TTC mode. Only 11 days until meeting with your FS. Hope to God he has some answers for you, because you've been through soo much.
Rachael yeah for a peak being near!! When I study all my sticks, it looks like when I'm near a peak both of the lines go kind of invisible...you'll have to let me know if that's how it happens for you too.
Eliza I'm really wondering where you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mel, hope you're doing ok. You must have Ov'd already?
AFM, I honestly have no idea when I OV'd. I was thinking it was for sure CD12, but then what I thought was 3DPO my temp dropped (not a huge drop, but the lowest it's ever been at 3DPO). That temp drop coinsides with the peak on my monitor so idk.....maybe my monitor knows what it's talking about....then I guess I would have OV'd on CD16. IF that's the case, we've been BD'ing since CD13 (and yes Jessie, again thanks to you pushing us to keep BD'ing we are still Bd'ing or I would have stopped too early!!!). Who knows, I guess I just won't know until the end of this cycle when I OV'd because I almost always have a 11/12 day LP. Hopefully I get something back tomorrow for Mesina, although I'm so worried to read it in case she says something bad!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Thanks for the support, it has been a tough few days, almost like after mc's. I have been crying at any little thing and have felt so sad at what should be and isn't. I am feeling a bit better today, maybe helped by the fun BD this morning (although I still couldn't help but think of a waste of :spermy: How bad is that :haha:).

Lindsey - Love the belly pictures. You look just wonderful, no mistaking that lovely baby bump. Hope you had a nice weekend with your friends.

Rachel - yay for 'friday' and nearly 'weekend'. You have had so much going on just no no wonder you keep forgetting to buy a bbt. Fingers crossed you see a peak this month and hopefully if you can see the second line appearing then it must to VERY soon!! Both my lines get dark, especially the second line, when peak is here. Is OH working when you are off? You can grab him anytime then if you get your peaks.

Jessie - I watched that movie before the ttc. I have Due Date on the pc ready to watch but just can't bring myself to watch it just now.

Kelsey - It is difficult to tell what is going on with your temps and cbfm. I am glad you continued to bd and then either way cd12 or cd 16 you'll have it covered. Where do you get a reading from Messina that you guys have mentioned before? I'd be the same a bit frightened of not hearing something good but I am sure she will only have positive predictions for you!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - what are your thoughts on your chart now?? you think you'll spike even further and your O date will switch?? I see it gave you crosshairs - or did you put those in yourself?? it's keeping you in total limbo this cycle!! Atleast it's still up and not completely confusing us!! 

Jess - We're getting close to March 1st! 

Sam - I hope you're doing better now!! I know how hard all of this can be :hugs:

Rach - I hope you're nicely settled in your house and getting through those last days at your old job OK!! 

Eliza - how you doing???

AFM - My friends left this morning :( So sad. It was so nice to have them here!! We went over to a local vineyard that we like to go to and they drank some wine while I ate crackers and cheese  It was really nice! Somehow even pregnant I can't seem to stay away from vineyards! I have an interview in DC today with the place that I won that fellowship from that I might have told you guys about - wish it was a true day off but after that I'm going to go get some more maternity clothes - yay! I have another scan on Friday so FX'd that cervix is staying nice and long and shut! It was even longer than before at my last visit, so hopefully we keep goin that way. I think I'm going to start yoga tonight - I'm tempted to skip it because we had house guests all weekend I'd kinda like some alone time with DH but we'll see how I feel later! 

Hope you all are having a lovely President's Day (If you're in the US and actually get the day off!) or a lovely Monday (If that's possible!). 

<3 you guys!


----------



## babydust818

Kels!!! OMG have you heard from Mesina?!?!?!?!?! I hope so. What's the latest you'd hear back from her? I'm soooo anxious. Thank goodness Jessie pushed you to BD! I think you did good girl. I have everything crossed that this is the month!!!! woot woot. 

Lindsay, can you believe i've never been to a vineyard? LOL. I never even really had wine. I remember whatever it was that i drank for my first 2 times i HATED it so i never picked up another wine drink again. I guess i'm needing to. Yay for maternity clothes shopping! sooo exciting!! Do you have any set in stone names yet?

Sam, i can totally understand your pain. Some days are just so much worse than others. You came to the right place to vent about it. Are you doing any better now? we love you!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3

AFM, Had to pee in the middle of the night so i had to use my CBFM on 2nd morning pee. It was still another HIGH but the 2nd line is certainly there! I think it's going to be 2-3 days until O. I'm CD13 today! I am just SO excited because it's been 2 months since i've saw anything remotely close to 2 lines on the CBFM stick. I am just sooo excited LOL. I got my 18 preg tests all ready ;) tehehehe. I am just pumped up. I don't even know why lol. I did wake up to OH trying to stick his weewee in my peepee. So we BD today. I'm going to save those swimmers until a peak day. Anywho... got to get stuff done today. I'll talk to you girls later!


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thanks for the support, it has been a tough few days, almost like after mc's. I have been crying at any little thing and have felt so sad at what should be and isn't. I am feeling a bit better today, maybe helped by the fun BD this morning (although I still couldn't help but think of a waste of :spermy: How bad is that :haha:).
> 
> Lindsey - Love the belly pictures. You look just wonderful, no mistaking that lovely baby bump. Hope you had a nice weekend with your friends.
> 
> Rachel - yay for 'friday' and nearly 'weekend'. You have had so much going on just no no wonder you keep forgetting to buy a bbt. Fingers crossed you see a peak this month and hopefully if you can see the second line appearing then it must to VERY soon!! Both my lines get dark, especially the second line, when peak is here. Is OH working when you are off? You can grab him anytime then if you get your peaks.
> 
> Jessie - I watched that movie before the ttc. I have Due Date on the pc ready to watch but just can't bring myself to watch it just now.
> 
> Kelsey - It is difficult to tell what is going on with your temps and cbfm. I am glad you continued to bd and then either way cd12 or cd 16 you'll have it covered. Where do you get a reading from Messina that you guys have mentioned before? I'd be the same a bit frightened of not hearing something good but I am sure she will only have positive predictions for you!!

Sam I hope you're feeling a little better today....it sucks to be down in the dumps...makes TTC go even slower/worse!!

This is the website that has the info on Messina:
https://psychic-whispers.com/


----------



## korink26

Omg Linds I have no idea what to think about my chart. I've changed the method of how it detects ovulation and each method I put it to changes it from either CD12 or CD16...so idk. I'm really thinking because of my BBT that it's CD12 and if that's the case I already feel out this month because my temps SUCK. I really won't know until AF shows, if she shows this weekend around the 26th, then I know CD12 was OV.
I have off today too, but yet I've had 2 appointments already and now I'm running to my 3rd one now! So I haven't even gotten to stay home and get some much needed housework done.
Can't wait until your scan on Friday!! Sounds like you had fun with your friends---we don't really have much for vineyards around here, and I've always hated wine until I discovered Moscato. I LOVE Moscato!! Rachael, you should def. try it!!
Rach I still haven't heard from Mesina, she said 3-5 days, so Wed. would be the 5th day. I looked on her site and her time it's 9 pm so I probably won't be getting anything today. I just don't want to get the reading while I'm at work, because I'm afraid to read it in case it's bad news, but yet if I know it's there I won't be able to leave it until after work. SO i was hoping it'd be today when i'm off anyway....
Oh CBFM girls---when you get a peak do both your lines get dark? My first line goes away and the 2nd line is just dark. Sam I think you said both your lines are dark? 
FX'd RAchael you get your peak this week! Can't wait!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - My first line does fade a bit as the second line gets darker (1st line is oestrogen 2nd line LH) but still obvious. I will post a pick of my last peak stick and a high stick 2 days before peak to show you. I assumed the second peak would always be dark as the LH surge starts and it does seem to coincide (or next day) with +opks.

Whatever day you ov'd you have it covered with the bd so its just waiting now, finger crossed, I so hope you catch the egg this month!

Rachel - yay for increased 2nd line. I have such a good feeling for you this month, lets hope new job, new house leads to bfp!

Afm - feeling a bit better today, only got a little teary at a TV programme called 'Call the Midwife' based on memoirs from the 1950's! Looking forward to start poas for the cbfm tomorrow as that seems to make the days pass quicker. Oh has taken next Wednesday off so plan to do something nice and relaxing on what may be ov day!!

Top stick is first peak day the bottom stick was 2 days before peak. It shows 2nd line (LH) getting darker. Lines look darker in RL.


----------



## babydust818

I agree with Sam. My 1st line fades as my 2nd line darkens. They end up balancing out to look the same color. The 2nd may actually be a bit darker. Although, i've only had one month of peaks. My 2nd month i never peaked, 3rd month never used CBFM because i set it at the wrong time of day LOL. So now this is my 4th. We shall see! My 2nd line has faded a lot on the stick since this morning, but i trust the monitor. I hope i peak in a couple days! If i don't, i'm truly going to be scared because that means i haven't O'd in 3 months. I mean, i may have but idk. Anyways, i'm going to think positive! I know it's going to happen.

Sam that sounds awesome and relaxing for Oing next week. I hope and pray we all can get a BFP for March!! This is my 6th month of TTC after loss. I am kinda worried but still have tons of hope and faith. OH and i did the NTNP for about... 4 years? We always did the pull out method though for the first 3 - 3 1/2 years. Then started kinda trying in the beginning of last year. Then fully started trying (i honestly dont remember when it was) if i had to guess... March/Aprilish. Maybe even earlier. This is all estimated. I could be totally off. Ended up getting pregnant in July. When i say we were TTC... i mean he didn't pull out. We never used opk's, cbfm, NOTHING. I ended up getting pregnant though! I was completely shocked. After the miscarriage is when we really really really started TTC. So i guess the happy/medium is us TTC but not charting. I tried that last month and it didn't work. I'm sorry... i'm sitting here talking in my head and typing lol. Sorry girls!


----------



## confusedprego

You all should go to a vineyard if you've never been! They're so relaxing! And if you don't like wine you're likely to find something you like during the tasting or find a vineyard with fruit winds...theyre a great way to warm up to wine :) that's what i did for my bachelorette party...so much fun and everyone found something they liked. My friend that visited this weekend didn't like until my bachelorette party and now requests we go to that vineyard every time she visits lol. 

Kelsey - based on forays temp I vote you o'd on cd16. We'll see what tm brings! Would you feel better about it if you o'd on cd16? Don't be scared of mesinas reading its going to be great!


----------



## babydust818

Any reading yet Kelsey?!?

The CBFM says high again today but the lines are looking a lot similar. They actually look like your peak day Sam. The 2nd line is just a tad bit lighter. So i say O is tmrw or the next!! I'm super excited. We DTD yesterday morning and i'm going to skip today and if tmrw isn't a peak i think i'm gonna skip tmrw too. I'm gonna try and savor them spermies LOL. i just hope i don't miss it.


----------



## korink26

I don't know what the heck to think of my sticks then---because my first line goes almost invisible and my 2nd line is super dark when I get a peak! I'm telling myself to not google it because I'll just find a bad story and freak myself out. 
Rachael I so hope you're close to peak! I hate that we're so far away in our cycles now...it was always fun testing with somebody else. And no, NOTHING from Messina yet!! I'm a very impatient person so this is killing me! I really hope she doesn't make me wait until tomorrow!
Sam, I have a half day work tomorrow because it's DH's 30th birthday! I'm not much of a cook (AT ALL) but i'm planning on going home and making 2 of his favorite things (chilli and saurkraut (puke) and weiners and then a pecan pie. I think they should all be decently easy?? I'm excited because he appreciates things like that and he'll be surprised when he gets home. So cheers to us both having a great Wednesday!!
Lindsay-I don't know which I'd feel better about. I def. have BD'ing covered much better if it was CD16! Also, if I did OV on CD16 and I'm only 3DPO today, then that's awesome because my temp is super high (for me) for 3DPO. Because of todays temp, it makes me feel that I am 7DPO because I have really slow rising temps and this is much more the normal range of temps for me at 7DPO. I guess we'll find out this weekend if AF shows?!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies - well it was nice to have the long weekend off but back to the grind again. Gosh, I wish these long weekends would come around more often. 

Kelsey - your chart is tough this month. Looks like O on CD 12 to me, but not sure. I guess we'll see the next couple of days. What did you think of the Bachelor last night? I think Courtney is bi-polar!!! I think he'll pick her. 

Lindsay - the winery sounds fabulous. I have never been to one either. I am not a big wine drinker either but I do like a couple of the fruity ones and sweet champagne. 

Rach - please go to you phone and write up a little sticky to put on it that says BBT thermometer. This will really help tell if you are Oing, and BTW, we want to stalk your chart. 

Sam - how are you doing? Gearing up for O next week? I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## korink26

Jessie sooo bipolar! And I don't like her mom because she's been on all the gossip sites saying that Ben isn't good enough looking for Courtney blah blah blah. The whole fake wedding scene made me want to puke. I think he'll pick her too, and if he doesn't and picks one of the other girls---I'd be really ticked if I were his pick when i look back at all the situations he was in with Courtney!
Could today be OV day for you, with the dip in temp? I know you're not TTC, but it'd be nice to see that your body is doing what it's supposed to do....


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - I agree with Jessie your chart is tough to interpret but you have done what you can so fingers crossed. Happy OH Birthday for today!! Hope you have a lovely day with him and enjoy the cooking. The pecan pie sounds wonderful!!

Rachel - hope you get your peak today, but I think bding every other day will still be okay for his swimmers!!

Lindsey - We visited a winery for the first time in Lanzarote last year but couldn't sample as I was pg, typical!

Jessie - not long till next week and your appointment. I wish I could watch your TV programme it sounds very interesting.

afm - I am going to book the both of us for a massage next week. I got vouchers for a salon for Christmas so will use those so that will be nice and relaxing for ov time. I have gp appointment this morning to chat about my just above normal thyroid results but I doubt anything will come from it.


----------



## korink26

Ugg...so I got my reading and I'm so discouraged and wish I hadn't read it at work because I feel awful now....Here it is if anybody is interested...

I do feel that you may struggle with some obstacles in having a child together &#8211; however, Spirit are suggesting that the road is not as long as it could be, indicating that things will come together with divine timing and I see you having to wait less than a year for a conception that will come to be a full term pregnancy. However I see you emotionally hurting and there is some news up ahead for you both that may prove difficult to hear. Spirit want you to trust and not lose your faith with regards to children &#8211; I do see and feel two children in your energy that I believe will come into your lives together. It is a road that you can anticipate to be difficult and it will be in some respects, but it will not prove to be an impossible journey for you and it will come to a child.



The child I feel coming to you is a boy, I sense a lot of male energy around you now and believe a son will come your way. I feel a strong pull toward the month of October and believe that this child may well be conceived within that month. He does not feel a Libra to me, but rather a summery energy indicating a birth during the summer months. He is a very grounded child, one who will be successful in life and seek a career and stability in life. He is a natural leader and will be a very fair and strong child and adult. He is a loving boy, one whom I feel will be close to you as a youth and I sense a very deep bond between you both because of the journey to bring him to your lives. 



I believe that a girl follows him after a few years down the line &#8211; conceiving her doesn&#8217;t seem to be quite as much of a worry, but my feelings are this is down to you already having a healthy child, the intense desire is there, but not in the same way as having your first together. I feel she comes with more ease, more natural means and seems to be just a joy to you all. I do keep feeling it may take about a year from deciding to conceiving &#8211; but I am not convinced that you are trying for all that time &#8211; I feel that there is another factor from the point of agreeing to try, to actually trying. She may take about 6 months to conceive - she is a bright and sweet energy. She seems to bring a huge strength into your life, having this connection to her will be just a blessing to you. She is very much like you in many ways, she has a very intelligent mind, a very considerate energy about her &#8211; always looking out for others and ensuring everyone is ok. She seems to be very energetic and bright &#8211; she is likely to be quite the chatterbox and have quite a lot to share with others! I cannot see the month of her conception at this point, but I do suspect she may be a Spring baby in birth. She just has that energy about her. 



While I understand this journey for you two is longer than for some &#8211; it is not quite the difficulty for you that you might be expecting. Take things in stride, trust Spirit and know that there are two lovely beings out there waiting to come when the timing is just right.



Have you any scar tissue or abrasions on your womb? One image that they keep showing me is this and also that you may need to consider the lining of your womb or something similar to that. I feel just that it needs a little help! 





Blessings,

Mesina


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - I know reading that it may not seem all that positive to you especially the time she suggests it might take to conceive but I read such lovely words for your children (plural!) that I can just imagine you with them. The journey might not be as fraught which hopefully means you'll conceive naturally without going down the iui/ivf route. And whatever you may come up against, as she hints at, you will get through it to hold your own LO. Also this is just a guide, not a definite version of the future so anything can happen sooner than she predicts. :hugs: I am sure when you reread later it might not seem as negative as you perceive it just now.


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Kelsey - I know reading that it may not seem all that positive to you especially the time she suggests it might take to conceive but I read such lovely words for your children (plural!) that I can just imagine you with them. The journey might not be as fraught which hopefully means you'll conceive naturally without going down the iui/ivf route. And whatever you may come up against, as she hints at, you will get through it to hold your own LO. Also this is just a guide, not a definite version of the future so anything can happen sooner than she predicts. :hugs: I am sure when you reread later it might not seem as negative as you perceive it just now.


Aww thanks for the reassurance. I think because she said my 2nd child would be conceived more naturally, it makes me think the first will have to be with iui/ivf (HOPEFULLY IUI BECAUSE I JUST LOOKED ON MY DR'S WEBSITE AND IT'S $22,000 FOR IVF!!). 
I found it so interesting that the boy she described is my DH's total personality, and the girl is my total "chatterbox" personality! also, saying that she sees issues with my lining being thin seems so spot on because I've worried about that because of Clomid! Also, the scar tissue in my womb---I wonder if she's picking up on my D&C?
Idk, even if I don't really like the things she had to say, she sure seemed legit.
All I know is that when AF shows, I'm not dealing with that bitchy nurse anymore. I'm going to insist on meeting with my Dr and doing some more testing.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey, wow what a reading. I read so much positivity in it besides the whole 'taking time' process to conceive. I know we all don't want to hear that. I know i certainly don't, but she seems to feel that you will get your rainbow, plus a little girl! Picture perfect family to me. Boy then girl! Awh! You also have to remember, this isn't 100% accurate. You may be pregnant RIGHT NOW and she didn't pick up on it! What she said is for 'fun'. Don't ever think she is completely right. I did the same thing and thought for sure i'd get pregnant in November like she said but i didn't. She said March would be the next time if things didn't work out in November. So we will see if she's even right about that with me! She definitely has a 'legit-ness' to her. She definitely takes her time and is very thorough. All i know Kels, is yeah it may not be exactly what you want to hear, but it's something to KINDA look forward to. I say kinda because like i said it's for fun. She was wrong about another girl who is on here. Completely wrong. So don't think she's right or feel pressure. Just keep doing what you're doing but let them beautiful babies of yours be in the back of your mind! You're going to get there sweety. You may already be pregnant! Don't give up. I almost feel like writing her again and pretending i never wrote her before to see if she predicts the same shit.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:
Sorry, I meant to post last night but I had an IBS episode so I was not feeling well and then went to bed early. 

Kelsey - not sure what to think about your reading. I like what she said about how your family will be but I don't like the timing either. Seems like more incentive now to prove her wrong don't you think!!! :) $22K for IVF!!! :shock: OMGosh I hope none of us have to go that route! I have a friend who had to do it 3 times and were completely unsucessful. After they gave up they ended up getting pregnant on their own. How are you feeling this month by the way. Are you due for AF this weekend? I think you and I are a day apart this month on our cycles but AF is due for me on March 2nd. 

Sam - can you book me for a massage too!!??? That sounds fabulous!!! Lots of :dust: coming to you this week!!!

Rach - Hope you are getting in a lot of :sex: Every other day is good, then day of OV and day after. Remember to keep doing it until you are for sure that you have O'd. Don't stop early!

Lindsay - How are you feeling? Have you started to get your baby room ready?

Mel, Eliza - Hope you girls are doing well!!!


As for me, I am not sure what is going on with my temps this month. I am all over the board. Maybe you girls can take a look. FF doesn't show OV yet so not sure what's going on. I know I am not trying but I did want to make sure things were working right after the MC. I have also had a lot of CM this month. :shrug:


----------



## korink26

Oohhh nnooo Jessie, IBS!!!! I feel your pain, although it's been awhile since I've had one I still remember them quite vividly! Are you feeling better today? 
If I OV'd on the 12th, then I'm due for AF this weekend. So I guess we'll see if she shows her face. After my reading, I'm not feeling real awesome about this month. And if I did get PG of course I'd be all worried I'd miscarry because of that stupid reading. Actually maybe it (the reading) was a good thing for me, because I kind of feel like just relaxing with the TTC grind these next couple months.
Idk what to say about your temps, but it doesn't look like you've OV'd yet...I can't see any of your old charts, but if I remember you always had a pretty consistent temp? My first cycle after D&C my body geared up to ovulate normal time, but then my temps never shifted, and then 4 days later I actually ovulated and it was like CD20 or something like that.
Sam, how was your day yesterday with hubby?! CBFM peak yet? What about you Rachael?! Did you get a peak!?!?
I think Mel left us again, and I'm not sure where Eliza is?!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey, 

Hmmm, I am not sure why my past charts would not show up. I will take a peak in FF to see if some setting needs to be adjusted. 

Hopefully you won't think about the reading too much, I know its hard not too, but try to think of it as fun. I don't know what to think about all that psychic stuff anyway.

How was your dinner for hubby last night? Was he surprised?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jessie - I can only see this month and Oct. It is difficult to say what your temps are doing and I agree it doesn't look like you have ov'd. :hugs: IBS. I don't have it but my Mum does and know what she suffers.

Kelsey - it is just a waiting game now and if this month you get your bfp, nothing will be altered by mesina's predictions. Whether or not you had read that you will be nervous and anxious about your little bean regardless. I am on my second high, I don't expect ov/peak till next Wednesday and that is when we are booked in! How was your OH birthday meal?

Mel - is in my other thread but just popping in as she is just waiting till Dr appointment/AF before ttc again next cycle.

Hi lindsey and Eliza


----------



## babydust818

So i have a dilemma. It's not baby related. You remember me telling you i got the job? Well, they just called me and told me to fax them my signature saying it's okay for this other job i had on my resume to send my info. Well, one problem. This 'job' i never really worked at. I lied. I DID get that job but i never showed up for orientation. So now what do i do? I know they have every right to fire me. Idk if i should just give them my signature and PRAY that it miraculously turns out good in my favor or if i should just tell them i lied and get it over with? I'm so scared i won't be considered for the job anymore. I know it was dumb and immature of me. I will never do it again! I never ever had a job do a thorough background check. The job that i lied and said i worked there really doesn't have a whole lot to do with the career this new job is. I said it was 'seasonal' which it was. I said i worked there 4 months.... GAHHH


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - thanks for looking at my chart. I guess when you don't have the VIP membership with FF you can only share 2 charts. Last month I didn't temp so that's why I picked this month and my previous cycle to show. 

Rach - Oh gosh, I really don't know what you should do. If you tell them you lied you definitely won't get the job. I don't understand why they are checking your references now that you've already been offered the job. I'm not sure how it is where you live but I did not think employers where allowed to give out very much info when someone calls for a reference. I think they are only allowed to confirm employment dates and whether you would be rehireable. they can't really say any good or bad things. How long ago did you say you worked there? Maybe it could be possible that they don't keep good records...?


----------



## korink26

Oohh Jess you have sucha pretty FF ticker now! So that's why sometimes I can see only 2 charts but more with others! They had some special a cpl months ago and I splurged and bought the Vip.
Dh's dinner didn't go exactly as planned because I didn't realize it was fricken Ash Wed. and we couldn't eat meat! We're not huge religious ppl but that's one thing he wont do. Sssooo he loved it that I did it but we went out for fish with our families and had my stuff tonight. Pecan pie was so easy to make! 
Sam I'm sucha dummy I thought it was yesterday you had off (I did wonder how you thought you would be OV'ing so early)! lol. And you're exactly right if I got a BFP, regardless of that reading I'd be a nervous wreck! See that's exactly why I love you girls so much-you all are my voice of reason!
Omg Rachael I have no idea what to tell you-i think its one of those situations where you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. I think id just give it to them and hope they don't call them!
Lindsay?!?! Are you ok? Working crazy hours? Tomorrow is your appt -so excited!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry ive been mia! At the doc now, ill post when I get home and catch up :)


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls for the advice. Going to just go ahead and fax my consent and pray for the best. Just today, Saturday and Sunday at my current job!! So happy. CBFM still saying high. Although it kinda looks like the 2nd line today is darker than the 1st? Oh well. Been BD'ing alot so it's okay!

Can't wait to hear about your appt Lindsay!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Doctor's appointment went well! Got to see his cute little rump and his spine looks like it's formed perfectly, his little heart looked great and it looks like he's got 10 fingers and 10 toes :) The only thing they want to watch is he has some Choroid Plexus Cysts on his brain. So, of course I hear something about the brain and my heart sinks. But, they reassured me over and over that with no other abnormalities it's nothing to worry about and they will follow them and they should go away in the third trimester. I found this little blerb online that made me feel better about it:

"Dr. Bronsteen notes, "You need to ask if the person doing the ultrasound exam has the expertise to look for all the abnormalities that are seen with Trisomy 18. In the dozen years we've been tracking it, we did have some babies with an diagnosis of isolated CPC turn out to have Trisomy 18, but in all those cases we did not get a complete look at the baby." His own research indicates that it is very important for the sonographer to view the baby's hands before concluding that the CPC is isolated.

This debate among experts can leave parents bewildered. But even if an isolated CPC does mean an increased risk, that risk is still extremely small. The take-home message? If a CPC is found with no other warning signs, the outcome is virtually always positive."

They looked at the baby's hands and everything was fine, the heart looked perfect and he's measuring ahead - so all good signs. They didn't seem worried about it at all but of course I'm on high alert now! I just talked to my SIL and she said she has a friend that had a baby that had them in early scans and he's a perfectly fine little boy. She told me not to worry about it if everything else looks normal and that my first trimester screening came back as normal as they can so to take all that into consideration and try to not worry (she's knows it's impossible for me to not worry lol). 

Ok, so that's my rant lol sorry it's so long but it's so hard to not freak out. 

As for everyone else - how are you all?! 

Rach - that's a tough one, I would just give them the OK and hope it turns out alright. When is your first day???

Kelsey - I see your temp is up again! what a crazy month for you! Oh and I kinda loved your reading to be honest - it sucks she says it might take a while but like Rach said - it's just for fun and how nice to think there are two spirits following you around waiting to join your life! I love that! 

Jess - your ticker is so pretty!! your chart looks a bit confusing to me too but I don't remember yours so great, I have to relearn yours! 

Sam - how you doin hun??? I think I remember reading you're getting ready to O, so exciting! I have everything crossed for you! 

Mel and Eliza - you guys OK?! 

OK, <3 you guys!
 



Attached Files:







18wks5days.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeachChica

I liked how Sam's ticker showed the cylce day so I decided to do that too and you can still click on it to get to the chart (I wonder if everyone realizes this). I personally think the ticker should change color depending on where you are in your cycle... I may need to talk to FF about this LOL!! I feel like I really didn't use many of the other FF features so I never upgraded. Maybe if they offer a super special I will consider it. 

Kelsey - sorry DHs dinner didn't go as planned. Did you realize that it was Ash Wednesday before you went to all the trouble of preparing? Did you put chocolate chips in your pecan pie... ohhhhhhh that's my favorite!!! Yum!!!

Lindsay - great pic! So nice to hear everything is going well. I know its hard not to worry about the CPC but I had friends that were told something similar, they were all freaked out and everything turned out fine. 

Rach - FX that everything goes OK with your new job. When are you supposed to start there? If they did check into that reference and they decided not to keep you could you go back to your current job or is that out? They really should have done all that stuff before they offered you the job!! By the way, don't forget to go pick up your thermometer. Don't open it and if you do get prego this month you can always return it. It would be helpful for you to start using it the first day of AF (or I guess maybe the next day since you would need to get your first morning temp).


----------



## korink26

Lindsay love the pic!!! There was a girl on here when I first joined that had it with I think both of her pregnancies, and it just went away eventually! From what I remember it sounded almost kind of common? Try not to worry (yeah right, I know), but all will be fine :) And yes, my chart is a bit nuts this month. Still don't even know if I'm 10 or 6DPO! 
Jessie I gotta try and figure out how to get my ticker to have the CD on there too! I think as soon as they hover over your ticker with their mouse they'll be able to tell it's a link to your chart. Do you think yesterday was OV day for you? I guess we'll know better by your temps these next couple days.
Rachael---I think you better give your CBFM a talking to and demand a peak! You'll probably be going into your 2WW just as I'm getting AF. Booo....
Any big weekend plans for you girls? Tomorrow I have a very good friend's baby shower, and I feel bad that I'm kind of dreading it...I had really hoped I would have been PG by her shower so it wouldn't be so hard...plus I'll have my other 2 good friends that are very pregnant there and they're babyshowers are coming up in the next month. Not to mention the other 100 friends of mine that will be there PG. I know it's bad of me to feel this way, but....
ANYWAY, HAPPY FRIDAY CHICAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jessie - I think you MAY have ov'd cd18 as you had a couple of high temps in Oct before you put your crosshairs in. If you discount those 3 higher temps then the last few do look to be slightly above where basline might be. This all soaunds a bit vague now I am writing it out!!

I got my VIP in a special deal through FB for about £17 ($22). Ithink if you look up FF on FB then there might be the deal still on I am not sure.

Rachel - sorry haven't replied to your posts. I have done something similar before when I was younger and the stress made me think 'never again' like you!! I would have said send your signiture and hope for the best, maybe you could explain if it did come to light but hopefully it will be okay! I really hope you get your peak, I'd be an unhappy bunny if you got all highs again.

Kelsey - your chart looks convincing for cd12 ov. What do you think you are dpo? Did you get your progesterone checked this month? If you are cd10 that temp rise today looks really promising!! Don't feel bad about seeing all your pg friends, We would all be the same. I found out 2 people at work (see every so often) are just about to go off on maternity and I didn't even realise they were pg!! Now I can't stop looking at their bumps. Grrr.

Lindsey - I don't know much about CPC but the others seem reassured that all will be okay. Fab pic, could look at those all day.

afm - I am debating when to start bding as I don't want to wear OH out too much, he's not a youngster anymore! I reckon Sun/Tue/Wed , hopefully oving Wednesday. My lines seem to be getting slightly darker on cbfm but not near peak colour yet.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls! Yea it seems like it's pretty common and that they're being found more often and this is thought to be because people get more scans and the technology is advancing so much. So, I'm trying to not worry about it too much as everything else looks perfect and it says that many doctors will send you for a "level 2" scan which is what I've been getting every two weeks and they still said to not worry about it, so I should put my faith in the doctors! Also, good news - my cervix was almost 5cm this scan! We're doing great on that part of the pregnancy thankfully. 

I could never figure out the FF tickers! I could get it to go into my signature but I couldn't get it to link directly to my chart so I always just did the direct link. I got the VIP too, I don't think I paid much for it. I should put it on hold now that I think about it but I don't know how long they'll let you do that for. I bought a year and only used it for 3 months I think. 

I avoided baby showers after my miscarriage. My brother's wife's sister had one about a month and a half after my miscarriage and I just couldn't handle it. Thankfully that was the only one I had to avoid and pretty much everyone else just had kids - no one else was pregnant. 

Jess - you getting out on your boat this weekend???

My brother and his wife are coming to town this weekend. We're going to see Jim Gaffigan in DC tomorrow night. DH found out today that he has to work tomorrow :( He'll still be able to come to the show but probably not to dinner beforehand. It was upsetting me earlier but what can you do??


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - you're so close to O! How exciting!! I'll be stalking your chart now too :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - I'd put it on hold until next year when ttc #2!!

Is Jim Gaffigan a comedian? Sheam about you OH having to work, Mine is in the RAF so often has to work odd times when we have plans. I am okay with it most times but everynow and again I get annoyed and frustrated.


----------



## confusedprego

he is! if you google him you might recognize him he's been in some movies. I'm really excited to see him! My brother is good about catching good shows in DC so thankfully he invites us and we get to go too! 

What's the RAF?? my husband is in construction and runs a jobsite so when things get delayed they often work on the weekends. I'm just happy he has a job that he enjoys! It just always seems every time we have something to go to on the weekends that he ends up having to work, but that's how it goes, right?


----------



## pinksmarties

RAF- Royal Air Force. Armed forces. Its good they enjoy what they do but still annoying when it disrupts planned 'together' time.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i know it's stressful to hear something with the word brain in it, but the dr. knows what they're talking about and i'm sure you have nothing to worry about! I love the sono pic! He looks absolutely healthy and gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait until he's here! I can't wait to see what he looks like. 

Kelsey I'm praying that AF decides to skip you the next 9 months!! When are you suppose to get AF? Tmrw or Sunday?

Jessie thanks so much for all the advice! I went ahead and gave my 'consent' so we will see what becomes of it. I'm really nervous though because i DON'T want to stay working where i'm at. I hate it so much. Sunday is my last day at my job and i start March 5th (week from Monday) at the new job. I'm so nervous. Yes i do need that dang thermometer! I can't believe i've forgotten so many times. I've been out so much and ALWAYS forget. Going to have to tattoo it to my forehead! LOL.

Sam thank you also! What became of your situation? I hope they don't think i'm lying LOL but yeah... what other choice is there? I've thought about saying that i left that job because they were so unorganized and i'm not surprised that they can't find my records. Does that sound like TOO much? Idk. All i can do is try. I think your BD schedule is perfect. That's what i do is the every other day method. Good luck!

I did read somewhere that some girls friend was trying to not get pregnant and she had sex 1 week BEFORE ovulation and that was it and got pregnant. How odd is that? CRAZINESS. Just goes to show that when it's meant to happen it will.


----------



## BeachChica

Good morning! :coffee:


Thanks for looking at my chart girls. When I put in my temp this morning FF put OV at CD 14. I don't know the whole think looks crazy this month. It's probably a good thing that I did not TTC this month. 

Sam - I did just look on FB and I see the VIP membership for $25 for a year. I think I will go ahead and spurge and get it. Thanks for the tip. When do you think you will start to BD? It looks like you will be getting ready to O in the next couple days so you might want to get some of those swimmers in there "in waiting: :winkwink:

Kelsey, Lindsay - when you go to FF and click on share your chart there is a place where you can select to create a ticker. That ticker will be linked to your chart. But Lindsay you won't need yours for a while so I would def put on hold if you can. 

Kelsey - I know those showers are tough. I think I am just getting numb to all of this now, I am just so OVER all of these miscarriages!!! I really hope that AF does not show up for you this weekend!!! :af:

Lindsay - I love comedy shows, have fun tonight!!! That stinks about DH's schedule :( My DH works for the government so thankfully he works some pretty normal hours. I used to be the one with the crazy hours when I worked for a hotel.

Rach - do you think you have O'd yet?

AFM - no big plans for the weekend, yet. I really wanted to get out on our boat for the weekend but once again its windy and that does not make for good boating. :( We are sitting in bed this morning trying to decide if we should head to Orlando to do some shopping at the outlet malls :) Its a little cool this weekend but next week its supposed to be in the 80's next week, can you believe it!!!??? Its February!!! I know some if you girls are probably swearing at me right now.


----------



## babydust818

LOL Jessie i wish it was in the 80s here! It got to 65 Thurs and yesterday it was SNOWING! Like, what in the world! I hope you can go boating. That sounds like so much fun! Esp in February!!!!! can't say i've done that in Feb lol. 

Well i ran out of sticks yesterday for my CBFM and didn't even realize it! GAH! So mad at myself. If i had to guess though i should O yesterday, today or tmrw. The lines were sooo similar yesterday. Makes me wonder if it just didn't pick up the peak. Not really sure. We covered our bases though! :) 

So i have a weird question. When we moved into this house the water sat forever without being used. Well, corrosion ( i think thats how you spell it? ) sat in the hot water tank and made the water smell like a huge fart. WELL, we took care of that. The hot water is fine now. I wake up this morning and smell REALLY REALLY bad sewer. I run the hot water and it's fine. I thought my dog shit all over somewhere but i looked and nothing is nowhere. What do you girls think it is?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - do you think you O'd CD14?? It does look like that to me as of today's temperature. I'm sorry you can't get out on the boat this weekend! We had nice weather this week too but it's been crazy windy and in the 40's today - not fun!! I can't wait for summer!! We love sitting out on our back porch all day and all night. 

Kelsey - If you really did O on CD12 as it's kind of looking like now then it looks like you have another temp shift that could mean you've got a little baby burrowing in there!!! How exciting!! Can't wait for you to test! When do you think you will??? 

Rach - I'll ask Kirk what it could be - he'll know. He's at work today but I'll ask when he gets home. He's built 3 or 4 houses at this point and always seems to know every answer to random questions like that lol. He's really handy to have around! We never would have been able to buy the house we did if he couldn't do what he can do. Do you think you've already O'd??? You need to get that BBT, well know so much better what's going on :) 

Sam - Looks like you're about to O too!! I love stalking everyone's charts now :) 

AFM - we're just sitting around watching tv with my brother and his wife. It's so nice and relaxing. It's nice to have them here as I don't have to have the house spotless and they still say "oh my, look how clean your house is!" haha gotta love low maintenance houseguests!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, been over in the recurrent losses, just checking in from time to time to see how you all are! 
Good luck this cycle everyone! 
Afm not ttc until April so in limbo land. X


----------



## korink26

Jess when I look at your chart I would vote for OV on CD20, but as we all know I can't even decide when my own OV date is (although I think it's CD12) lol :) Omg 80 degree weather, I'm pumped that it's in the 30's today! We're supposed to get hit with a big storm tomorrow night and again on Monday night! I can't complain though, we haven't had much for snow...
Omg Rach you ran outta sticks?!?!?! You crack me up, if it's not one thing it's another for you! lol Idk about by you, but here we don't carry the sticks in the store anywhere, I have to order them online. Is that same for you? Maybe you can at least get some OPK's and use them so you know a def. OV day. I have noooo clue about the smell...and I can't think of who you'd call either? Hopefully Kirk can come to your rescue!
Lindsay have fun tonight!
AFM---I'm 11 DPO and I did a stupid test and of course BFN. I wouldn't of even tested but we always get together for a drink after showers, and I wanted to see JUST IN CASE I'd get a BFP then I'd come up with an excuse to not have a drink. Last time I BARELY got a positive at 13DPO so I don't know why I wasted a test. I rationalized it by telling myself that Lindsay's first BFP came later and her 2nd one came at 11DPO! My temp is still good, and so far no brown discharge which has usually started. But, this could all be because of the clomid and having a good ovulation 2 months in a row so my LP will be better/longer this month with no spotting until AF. AF should be due probably tomorrow or Monday. I realized last night I didn't want to go to bed because I was so nervous to wake up and see a low temp. I'll be even more nervous for tomorrow's temp!


----------



## filipenko32

Keeping everything crossed for you Kels!! :dust:


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay thank you so so so so so much. I hope Kirk has an answer LOL. I went to work and came home and walked into this house and i about passed out. Smells like it's a huge diarrhea factory. NASTY as hell! PHEW. I feel like i work at a sewer plant. 

Kelsey it sounds like good news so far. I know you wanted to see that BFP already but doesn't mean you're out! :) i hope your temps stay up in the morning. I want more than anything to see you with a BFP! And yes we do sell sticks in the stores. Do you have a Walgreens? I've saw them there before but for a 30 pack of sticks is $55! I just go ahead and get mine on ebay. SOOO much cheaper.

Jessie you make me smile! :D

AFM, im going to try and burn candles and spray tons of febreze around the house. Seriously smells like i been boiling shit all day. Andrew's dad is gonna come over later i guess and check it out. Although, he's an electrician.. lmao.


----------



## babydust818

EW so i get on facebook and saw a pregnancy announcement with a friggin FRER. Like c'mon! F'n bitches. She had a video posted of her telling her husband. It was actually REALLY sweet. He's in the army and was away for a month. Well she got pregnant RIGHT before he left and he came home today and she was holding a sign saying "you're going to be a daddy". He almost dropped to his knees. I'm happy for them but makes my heart sink. I feel like i want a baby even more.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well we did end up spending last night in Orlando and got home this morning. Apparently the All Star Basketball game is there this weekend, just 2 miles from our hotel so the traffic was INSANE!!! I am so glad to be out of there as that was really stressing me out!!!

I got the VIP upgrade on FF the other day, thanks Sam! So you should be able to see some more info on my charts. I am going to mess around with some of the settings and charting today. I think I am due for AF in 3 days based on the normal length of my cycles but if I did OV on CD 20 then maybe I will have a longer cycle this month, I don't know. Hopefully I did not OV that late because at that point in my cycle DH and I were not being as "careful" if you know what I mean. With the way my chart looks this month it would probably be another bad outcome!!!

Mel - Hope you are doing well!! I will probably start TTC in April too. 

Kelsey - How was your shower? I hope you get your BFP this month but if you don't what is the next plan of action with your doctor? You may just want to keep in your current plan and give your body a couple months of getting used to the Clomid cycles. 

Sam? Have you started BDing?

Rach - how's the smell? Did you guys buy that house or are you renting, I can't remember?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Jessie, hope we can be bump buddies that would be amazing!!


----------



## Maddysmum

Hey girls sorry I haven't been around. I'm trying to not be so obsessed about falling pregnant. Not that that worked last month I'm here today on cd5. But mostly because I don't have a computer ATM so it's really hard to keep up on my phone. Plus I don't get very good reception where I live. I'm gonna try catch up on what's been going on. I bet I have missed heaps. Have I missed any bfp yet. Hope u are all well. Xoxo


----------



## babydust818

Eliza hey sweety! so glad to see you on here. hope you're doing okay. i saw your fb status the other day and you sounded really upset. if you need to talk i am here!! love you!!!!

Jessie that pic from Orlando was beautiful on fb! loved loved loved it! It sucks it was kinda ruined by traffic. Glad you're home safe and sound :) got my fx'd that you don't get AF!!!! i'll let out a few toots for that. toot toot toot toot toot toot toot too........T!!!!!!!!

Lindsay well whenever you get on i'd love to know what Kirk said because my house still smells like a giant asshole! Hope you're doing okay!!!!! :)

Kels miss you darlin. Where did you go?! Did AF get you or are you pregnant?!!?!?!?!?! C'MON GIRL!!!!!!!!! suspense is killin me!!!!!!!!!!

Mel glad to see you on here. We miss you!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo

Sam how are you doing sweety?


AFM, TODAY WAS MY LAST DAY AT WORK! WOOHOO!!!! So i'm celebrating and drinking tonight!!! Got to cook dinner first.... LOL. LOVE YOU girls!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!!

I only have a minute as I have to run off to work!! We had a great time this weekend. Jim Gaffigan was so funny!! So glad we got to go and it was great to see my brother and his wife! They live in PA so we don't see them as often as I would like. 

Rach - Is it coming from a particular room?? The kitchen vs. the bathroom vs. the laundry room?? If the water sat for a while, it might just be that you need to keep the pipes moving for a little while. But Kirk said he needs to know where it's coming from and if you have septic before he can narrow it down. Sorry it took me a while to get back on here! I hope it's getting better! If you have septic you might need it cleaned out and if it's public sewer you might need to call the county so they can check for clogs. 

I'll get back to everyone else later tonight!! Have a great Monday (If that's possible!). 

:)

:)


----------



## korink26

Aww Jess sounds like a good weekend in Orlando! I love how many fun things you and DH do together! You guys really take advantage of every opportunity/experience! What are you thinking for OV day? Your temps seem to have risen nice and are stable now. The shower really put me in a funk to be honest. They were taking pictures of all my friends that are PG in order of Due date and it was just a lot. The only thing that was talked about is everybody's pregnancy and children, and it's just hard because we used to all have so much to talk about. Idk, my heart is just hurting lately....
Lindsay so glad you guys had a good time!
Rachael---what did Andrew's dad say? Did he find anything out? yeeaahh for your sucky job being done and having a week off until your new job! I would love to be off work and chill'n with you this week! 

AFM I have no clue. There's so many factors going into it that I don't even know what to think. AF is nowhere to be found---although yesterday I really noticed my BB's are very sensitive---I laid on my stomach for Ryan to rub my back and I noticed it hurt my bb's! This usually means AF is coming...so I thought for sure I'd wake up to her (also I dreamt all damn night that I got my period and my temp dropped really low) I generally have spotting/brown discharge for a day or 2 before AF kicks in, and there has just been white creamy cm and my cervix is still high and closed. This could all be because of clomid extending my LP or it could be because I OV'd on CD16 and not 12. I hate not knowing! All I know is that I'm almost positive I'm not PG, as I waited and tested again today (which could be 13DPO or 9DPO) and there was def. no 2nd line. Jess you asked what next and I'm afraid they'll tell me to just take another month of clomid, but I don't want to do that without some testing first. I'd like to make sure my lining isn't too thin for that and I'd like to have my tubes checked to make sure there's no blockage. I'd also like my FSH levels tested and anything else they're willing to do. If they can't handle all this, i'd like them to refer us to a FS. Ugg...thinking of all this makes me feel so overwhelmed and have anxiety. Sorry to be such a downer on a Monday which is enough of a downer on it's own!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks rach :friends: hope you have a big celebration for your last day at work!! :wohoo: 
! Have been on a downer too kels it's so normal. Everything is so frustrating too!! We're now going ahead with ivf as my fs thinks it would be good to screen my eggs before he turns them into embryos!!!!! We are going to have all the treatment too, heparin steroids the works!! I'm happy with this as I feel like we are doing something so maybe a fs might give you another plan too kels?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies,

Kelsey - any signs? Your chart is looking good! LP14 days is very good if you ov' d on cd12. Hoping the sore boobs is a good sign and the start if your bfp.

Rachel - any nearer sorting out the smell. Poor you, we have had farmers sprying the fields and thats smell is enough to make me gag. I hope you get it sorted soon.

Hi Eliza hope you are okay.

Jess- Glad you had such a good time catching up with your brother and seeing the comedian. It takes our minds off things for a little while.

Jessie - so jelous of the warm temperture you have. I hate the cold and never seem to feel warm (although that might be due to my thyroid on whih I ma waiting to get checked out again). It lovely just to get awy at the weekend and I may try to do that more with hubby when the weather is warmer here in Scotland!!.

Hi Mel - thinking of you alwys :hugs:

afm - opks looked dark yesterday morning but then got lighter so was hoping for my peak on the cbfm today, but no another high although the LH line was definitely there. I did an opk at 12 noon today and very strong +ve so bit annoyed cbfm hasn't picked it up. Anyway it means the bd schedule still on the go and I'll grab OH tonight when he gets home from work!!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo for a positive opk Sam! That smiley on a stick was my favorite thing about my cycle lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Just got home and did a digi opk. First time I have seen the smiley face!! I usually end doing one to late at the end of a surge and never get the smile - so pleased!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey, Mel - sorry you girls are feeling in the dumps. The great thing about coming here and venting about it is that we all know how you feel. Its great to be going through this experience together :hugs:

Sam - :happydance: for the postive OPK!!! Better get with it tonight girl!! Have you been BDing some up to this point?

Kelsey - I totally understand about the testing. I hope you don't need it this month, really sore BB's like that are a very good sign. 

AFM I think AF is on the way in the next day or 2. Oh what joy, but on to the next cylce!


----------



## pinksmarties

We bd Sunday evening missed yesterday and plan to tonight and tomorrow -Wednesday I had planned as the relaxation/massage day as I was hoping that would be the day I ov. So hopefully that will cover it.

I see your temps are dropping, so hopefully AF gets here soon so you can get this cycle over with. Are you ttc the next cycle? It is Thursday for your appointment?


----------



## babydust818

Jessie sorry about possible af. it sucks so bad.. love ya hunny.

Sam woohooo for Smiley opk. I swear.cbfm is a biatch sometimes.

Kelsey did u get af? I hope not.

Lindsay the smell is all over the house. its not when we run water either. it just all of a sudden stinks. smells like the bathroom a lot. like the tub drain but when I put my nose to it I can't smell it. idk where its coming from but it hasn't gone away. its stronger than others at times. we don't have a septic tank just city sewer.

afm idk what's going on. I thought I o'd 2-3 days ago but last night I had light achy cramping in my lower back and its back right now. my mood has been out of this world also. I been flipping out on anyone that pisses me off. my tolerance is so low. poor oh is getting the worst of it.


----------



## korink26

Hey girlies! Sam---yeah for the smiley OPK!! Everybody swears by their CBFM, but I'm a bit pissed at mine at the moment and don't plan on using it this next cycle. I usually only get a positive OPK when I test around 5 pm---so I worried that I'd miss my surge testing in the morning with the CBFM and that seems to be the case (even before Clomid it seemed to only catch the tail end of OV)! Sounds like you got your BD'ing in good, so woohoo for the 2WW!
Jessie---looks like you and I will be on similar cycle days! When checking my cervix last night in the shower noticed some tan cm and today the brown cm is making its way onto my pantyliner. So, AF should either be here today, or first thing tomorrow morning. How are you feeling about AF---hopefully you're doing ok. Yeah for March 1st being 2 days away. Hope you get some answers.
Rachael---I saw your post about OH's dad screwing up your cable/internet. I think you should maybe take out that good ol' bat he got you for xmas and take a couple swings!! :) I don't know what to say about your OV day...maybe just say it was yesterday and go from there? When you ran out of sticks wasn't your 2nd line starting to get darker? So maybe it's safe to assume you OV'd 2-3 days after that? I'm dddyyyiinnnggg to see if your Messina prediction happens in March!!
Well like I already said, AF is on her way for me. I'm dreading calling and talking to the nurse, so I'm waiting until AF is here full force so she doesn't blow me off and tell me to wait until it's here. I think they're going to want me to try another month of Clomid, but at this point something is not right and I want some more testing. Do you guys have any suggestions on tests I should request---I have a feeling they won't really offer any so I feel like I need to be prepared. I'd like to do the FSH test, but looks like it needs to be done on CD3. Not sure if they'll be able to do that on such short notice. I'd also like them to do the HSG test---I think that's the one where they test to make sure my tubes aren't blocked? Any other suggestions?
As for this month I'm stopping with the preseed and softcups and CBFM. I think I'll do my temps up until OV is confirmed, but then stop with that too. After I hopefully get some tests done and some answers I'll get back into it all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Kelsey :hugs: I was hoping this month would be the last you would need clomid. What test have you had done so far?
I've had clotting factors (leiden 5, lupus etc) but that was more rcmc. Get your thyroid checked as although most Dr aren't aware (and my EPAU don't even do bloods for it!) some FS say thyroid problems can stop conception and cause mc. AMH - test how many eggs ovarian reserve you have but I am hoping your age might suggests that there's no problem there. FSH/oestrogen as you say. HSG and scan of your ovaries and uterine lining. Other than that I don't know what other test are available. I would just be firm with the nurse, this is your body and your future baby - what is the worse that can happen? She will not have the power surely to prevent anything going forward, it is her job to be helping you. Still getting angry thinking about her!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey, i can't help you in the what to test for department because i myself have no idea what half of that stuff is and means! Your comment about taking the bat to OH's dad made me LOL so hard. Omg!! Too damn funny. I think i'm going to take your advice and do it LOL. Pretend his nuts are the pinata! ;) mwahahah. I think it sounds good for your plan for next month. Stopping everything and just letting it take it's course. It may just be what you need? I agree about the CBFM. So many people do get pregnant on that but i think the only reason they do is because they just don't BD at the right time. I think my issues are beyond that. I think it's something more drastic. I agree that testing just in the morning is bullcrap! It's a good monitor, don't get me wrong but it's just aggravating me to death. I'm about to take my bat to it! LOL. Yes 3 or 4 days ago my CBFM sticks were the same exact color. I swear i was O'ing and the monitor just wasn't picking it up. I had reprogrammed it, remember? And how they say the first month some girls dont get a peak? Pfft yeah! I think that's what happened. After that day i couldn't test again because i ran out of sticks LOL. Oh well. The way i feel right now makes me feel 'good' about this 2ww but we all have said that before and were wrong. I felt crampy/achy earlier and now it's gone, but i am exhausted but that could be because i got 5 hrs of sleep yesterday. I slept from 130 to 1130 today and all i want to do is go BACK to sleep. I've eaten so much today too. 2 slices of pizza, bowl of cereal and a bowl of soup LMAO and i only been up for 3 1/2 hrs. It's probably all just ironic and nothing to do with being pregnant. Been a huge bitch too for 3 days. UGH!!!!!! Sorry my rant is over. I just hope Mesina is right about me otherwise i'm going to bat her through an email! I hope you don't get AF and you're preggers! I wish i was as headstrong as you. You seem laid back and content even when you get AF. Sure i see you're disappointed but damn i couldn't be as calm as you. I get so mad!!!!!!! I'm already mad and i'm only 3dpo LOL. ANYWHO............. sorry!

Sam your BD schedule sounds good to me. I think you will catch that egg!!!! Last month during the 2ww OH and i BD maybe once or twice. Well then i got AF and we never do it during that time which lasted like 4 days. So we went like... 7-10 days without BDing. Then we did when i was like CD6 and again a few days later and then skipped every other day for about 5 days. I hope i caught the egg! I didn't wanna wear ourselves out incase OH does have a spermie problem. We actually BD when we wanted it and not for O which i hope helped! UGH... fx'd for all of us!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I was googling Kelsey
Tests - 

Hysterosalpingogram (HSG): This test is carried out in the x-ray department of the hospital and is a screening test to check if the tubes are blocked. A speculum is passed (like when having a smear test) and a small amount of dye is injected through the cervix. A series of x-rays are taken which show the outline of the uterus and if the tubes are open, dye will be seen flowing through.

Day 3 LH/FSH: This is a blood test that checks whether there is a good reserve of eggs in the ovary and that the hormonal system leading to their release is intact. It is taken on the second day of the cycle (day 1 is the first day of a period). LH and FSH are hormones that stimulate egg development and release. High levels of LH are also found in polycystic ovary syndrome, which is a common cause of anovulatory infertility.

Progesterone Test: This will check if ovulation has taken place. It should be taken 7 days before a period, so for a 28-day cycle it is done on day 21. If a period doesn't come 6-8 days after the test, then it will need to be repeated. A level of 30 nmol/l or more suggests ovulation has occurred.

Semen Analysis: A sample of semen is needed to check the total count, whether the sperms look normal, and if they are motile. It is important to abstain from sex for a few days before the test and to ensure that the sample is transported to the lab without delay when produced. If the first test is low or borderline, a second sample is requested to see if this was a one-off result - was this the best or worst? More details about abnormalities of the semen analysis are discussed in Male Infertility.

Rubella antibody levels: These are checked to see that immunity is present, as this is a good time to repeat the immunisation if not, rather than risk infection during pregnancy, which can cause fetal defects.

Other Examinations

If the standard battery of tests come back abnormal in some way, further tests may be carried out. These tests can include:

Pelvic Ultrasound Scan: Many units now carry this out as a part of the initial examination process to check that the uterus appears normal and whether the ovaries have a polycystic appearance. An internal or transvaginal scan is most accurate.
Diagnostic Laparoscopy and Dye Test: If there is a significant degree of pain with intercourse or painful periods then a laparoscopy might be suggested instead of an HSG. This involves a general anaesthetic and small telescope look through the umbilicus into the pelvis to see if there is anything causing the pain, such as endometriosis. At the same time some dye is injected to check the patency of the tubes. This is also done if an HSG suggests that there might be a problem with the tubes, as an HSG alone can't give all the information and the 'blockage' may just be due to spasm of the tube or inadequate pressure when injecting the dye when you are awake.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - great info about the tests!!! I have everything crossed for you this month, someone needs to get us going in here with a BFP for 2012!!! 

Rach - you too!! Someone get something positive going here. So no word on the smell. Can you try to contact your sewer company Maybe they can come and take a look.

Kelsey - It does look like we will be on the same cycle as I expect AF maybe tomorrow as well. I can't remember, have you seen a FS or have you just been going through your regular OB. I started seeing a reproductive endocrinologist for my "issues". I had a HSG done. If you have any questions let me know. It was awful for me but I guess I am one of the 1 in 10 people who have a problem, go figure. The procedure is not supposed to be bad and was actually over with very quick. Almost like going in for a PAP. I several other tests but one of the other ones I remember right off the top of my head is the 4 hour glucose test. Apparently that has some link to MC's etc, not sure. of course I had progesterone and had my homocysteine checked. I will have to pull out my list of what else I had going on. All the testing went on for about 2-3 months. I think maybe next month you should set aside the monitor, opk, etc but maybe still take your temp just so you have some sort of grasp where you are in your cycle and it might help with your testing. My doctor actually liked to see my charts. 

AFM I am looking forward to my appt on the 1st. Not sure exactly what I am going in for, really just to talk I guess and figure out what to do next. Last time I saw this doctor I had just started my MC.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I keep forgetting to ask you, have you been through any testing yet? How long have you been TTC?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - difficult to say as we were ntnp, well I was trying! OH had a difficult childhood and has taken him a long time to come round to the idea of children and it was only really when I became pg the first time that he really realised ho much he does want this. So since the mc we have been properly trying. The first full cycle after mc (I had ERPC in Oct - I was 10 weeks mmc) I got pg again but this ended at 5 week a few days before Christmas. I took Jan off as we were getting tests in Feb although I didn't think anything would be found (and all okay so far, still waiting OH and my karotyping results) although my thyroid was slightly above normal. I have to go back next week for the repeat of the clotting factors. I couldn't wait any longer so back ttc since Feb. I think the mc's are unrelated, I think the 2nd pg failed because my lining hadn't built up enough after the erpc but I am not sure really. I have a good feeling about this month, I just hope I am not getting my hope up too much just to be dashed when AF shows.

Got my peak today on the cbfm, but I am glad we bd last night and will again today. Again on Thursday would be ideal but I doubt OH will manage, we'll see!! Today is our massage and we plan to go out for a lovely lunch before hand. I am hoping this relaxation will help.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!!

Rach - You should call the county and ask them to come out and check to make sure everything is OK. If you don't have septic then it's most likely something on their part. DH's been working crazy hours and I haven't been able to bug him about it but from what I've learned listening to him coach other people through issues, this sounds like a problem for the county. 

Kels - Get those temps back up missy!! I'll check in later to see what today's looks like :) How you doin?? 

Sam - Yay for a peak and a +OPK! sounds like you've got everything covered with BD and massages and relaxing! how wonderful!! This will be an exciting 2WW! 

Jess - Your appt is tm! yay!! Sorry about AF but atleast you're getting back on schedule! 

Mel and Eliza - miss ya girlies! hope you're doing well :)

AFM - Nothing really going on here. Still trying to relax over the cysts in the LO's brain but I think I've googled everything I can google and even google isn't too scary about it so that makes me feel better. I feel silly for freaking out so much when people tell me to relax and then I realize what kind of mom-to-be would I be if it didn't scare me, right?! So, all good over here for now! Next appt - March 7th with the SIL - yay!! my 20 week scan, can't believe it.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!!!!
Happy leap day!!! I am sitting here at my desk really feeling like since today is an "extra" day in the year, it should be a holiday or something!!! humfffff!!!

Sam - have a fabulous relaxation day today with your OH!! I really hope you get your BFP this month!

Lindsay - totally understand about the stressing. Its so hard not after everything we have to go through to get a baby. 20 weeks!!! It is really amazing how the time flies!!! Tell the girls in the July PAL thread I said hello! How are you feeling by the way? I heard women feel a lot better in their 2nd tri.

Kels - saw your chart this mornning booo!!! :( Hope you are getting on the horn with your doctors office. Hope they can squeeze in that CD 3 test.


----------



## confusedprego

I feel so so soooo much better! The past couple days I haven't had much of an appetite but I think that's bc over the weekend with my brother we went food crazy! I ate so much I was in pain like all weekend haha it was great but i think my body wants me to chill out a bit haha. I'm right on track with weight gain. I'm up 11lbs right now which seems to be good. Although I never lost the weight from ky first pregnancy but that's ok!

Kelsey - I see your new temp :( call that doctor! You want me to call for you? Lol I'll get you in!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie i know it's got to be scary going back to the same doctor after the MC but at least you are kinda going in for something not so... painful? I hope you can get some things straightened out and have the reassurance you are looking for.

Sam oo a massage sounds wonderful! I've never had one but would LOVE to get one! I can see there will be a lot of baby making tonight! ;)

Kelsey i'm sorry about the temp drop.... ugh i just wanna cry. I'm here if you need to vent. :hugs:

Lindsay thanks for the advice girl! I woke up this morning not smelling it at all.. hmm. I hope it decides to stay away! I totally understand how you're worrying about LO's cyst. I would too. It's a scary thing when you've never been through it but let alone it being your child! I'm sure he will be okay hun! Think positive thoughts. When is your crib going to be there? I can't wait to see it!

AFM just relaxing today. It's so warm out but so dreary and rainy. yuck! I wish sooo bad i could pick up a test but i'm only 4dpo (i think). Oh well. I'm not feeling any symptoms anyways. i'm kinda looking forward to next month to see if Mesina's predicition comes true


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> I was googling Kelsey
> Tests -
> 
> Hysterosalpingogram (HSG): This test is carried out in the x-ray department of the hospital and is a screening test to check if the tubes are blocked. A speculum is passed (like when having a smear test) and a small amount of dye is injected through the cervix. A series of x-rays are taken which show the outline of the uterus and if the tubes are open, dye will be seen flowing through.
> 
> Day 3 LH/FSH: This is a blood test that checks whether there is a good reserve of eggs in the ovary and that the hormonal system leading to their release is intact. It is taken on the second day of the cycle (day 1 is the first day of a period). LH and FSH are hormones that stimulate egg development and release. High levels of LH are also found in polycystic ovary syndrome, which is a common cause of anovulatory infertility.
> 
> Progesterone Test: This will check if ovulation has taken place. It should be taken 7 days before a period, so for a 28-day cycle it is done on day 21. If a period doesn't come 6-8 days after the test, then it will need to be repeated. A level of 30 nmol/l or more suggests ovulation has occurred.
> 
> Semen Analysis: A sample of semen is needed to check the total count, whether the sperms look normal, and if they are motile. It is important to abstain from sex for a few days before the test and to ensure that the sample is transported to the lab without delay when produced. If the first test is low or borderline, a second sample is requested to see if this was a one-off result - was this the best or worst? More details about abnormalities of the semen analysis are discussed in Male Infertility.
> 
> Rubella antibody levels: These are checked to see that immunity is present, as this is a good time to repeat the immunisation if not, rather than risk infection during pregnancy, which can cause fetal defects.
> 
> Other Examinations
> 
> If the standard battery of tests come back abnormal in some way, further tests may be carried out. These tests can include:
> 
> Pelvic Ultrasound Scan: Many units now carry this out as a part of the initial examination process to check that the uterus appears normal and whether the ovaries have a polycystic appearance. An internal or transvaginal scan is most accurate.
> Diagnostic Laparoscopy and Dye Test: If there is a significant degree of pain with intercourse or painful periods then a laparoscopy might be suggested instead of an HSG. This involves a general anaesthetic and small telescope look through the umbilicus into the pelvis to see if there is anything causing the pain, such as endometriosis. At the same time some dye is injected to check the patency of the tubes. This is also done if an HSG suggests that there might be a problem with the tubes, as an HSG alone can't give all the information and the 'blockage' may just be due to spasm of the tube or inadequate pressure when injecting the dye when you are awake.

Aww Sam!!!:hugs: Thank you so much for taking the time to look this up for me!!! You girls seriously amaze me with how caring you are.....I appreciate it sooooo much. (Ok getting teary eyed, I'm having a very emotional day today).


----------



## korink26

BeachChica said:


> Kelsey - It does look like we will be on the same cycle as I expect AF maybe tomorrow as well. I can't remember, have you seen a FS or have you just been going through your regular OB. I started seeing a reproductive endocrinologist for my "issues". I had a HSG done. If you have any questions let me know. It was awful for me but I guess I am one of the 1 in 10 people who have a problem, go figure. The procedure is not supposed to be bad and was actually over with very quick. Almost like going in for a PAP. I several other tests but one of the other ones I remember right off the top of my head is the 4 hour glucose test. Apparently that has some link to MC's etc, not sure. of course I had progesterone and had my homocysteine checked. I will have to pull out my list of what else I had going on. All the testing went on for about 2-3 months. I think maybe next month you should set aside the monitor, opk, etc but maybe still take your temp just so you have some sort of grasp where you are in your cycle and it might help with your testing. My doctor actually liked to see my charts.
> 
> AFM I am looking forward to my appt on the 1st. Not sure exactly what I am going in for, really just to talk I guess and figure out what to do next. Last time I saw this doctor I had just started my MC.

Oh boy---I have a HSG scheduled for Tuesday morning! She told me it wouldn't hurt and I could just take Aleve or something before the procedure in case I get cramping. What was your experience!!! I've googled it and some women have said it was really excrutiating pain for them!
Dh's coming along with me just in case it's bad news...(which I know you're probably all sick of my Mesina reading talk, but in there she said we'd be getting news shortly that would be difficult to take----I keep worrying this means on Tuesday we'll get back news)
Other than that I did have my Thyroid checked and Protein (whatever that's for) and I had an ultrasound to check my ovaries. DH had a SA.
Can't wait to hear how tomrrow goes for you---do you think he'll have a plan of action for you?


----------



## korink26

Okay sorry for all the seperate posts, but otherwise I forget stuff!
Sam---I love the peak on the CBFM!! I hope you and OH had an amazing day together, which will result in a H&H 9 months of pregged bliss :)
Lindsay I can't wait for your SIL scan!! Can't believe you'll be 20 weeks!!! Halfway there!!! I sooo hope you get some good 3d pics!
Rachael woofrickenhoo for that smell being gone!! I'm sooo jealous of the warm weather you're having by you!!!! It's been rain/sleet here allllll day. It was a pain driving home today because there was so much slush on the roads you couldn't go fast or you'd hydroplane!
Ok, soooo I have to vent about my idiot nurse (I know, sorry). So I called today on my lunch, left a detailed message about getting AF and not wanting Clomid and asked if she could talk to my DR. and see what testing we can do and call me back. So then she calls back and goes, "Yes Kelsey, how can I help you" I'M LIKE WHAT DO YOU MEAN, EXACTLY WHAT MY MESSAGE SAID IS HOW YOU CAN HELP ME IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!! So then I repeat all what I already said in my message and she's like ok, I'll check with your Dr. and call you back. I was like G-damnit, I wanted you to have time to look at my chart and see what's going on before you even called me back! Then she calls me back and says she wants me to get an ultrasound and DH to get a SA. I said we did that already and it came back good---and she's like oh, I don't see any of that in your chart (at this point I'm near tears cuz I'm so annoyed with all this already). So then she says she has to call me back. Then calls back and says ok, we'll schedule the HSG and go from there---she said they'd look for the results of the SA and my ultrasound (if for some reason they don't have them, I'll freak) and I can talk to my DR. on Tuesday if there was something more she wanted with that. 
So I wrote down the other tests you guys told me about, and I'll ask the Dr. about them on Tuesday. I also hope I can talk to her about her nurse..I'M SOOOOO NERVOUS FOR TUESDAY, PLEASE PRAY FOR ME GIRLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey, 
HSG wasn't really painful, I would say its more "uncomfortable", just the part of having the speculum put into place. The procedure is done on an Xray table. You don't feel anything with the dye and they are taking xray pictures during the procedure. Its over in about 10 minutes. Apparently some peoples bodies go into shock from the stress of the procedure. This is what happen to me. When the procedure was over I started to sweat badly and almost passed out. I also vomited. It took me over an hour to be able to leave the hospital after that (I did not have someone drive me). Now let me just tell you that I have trouble even getting blood drawn. I am glad I had it done though as it gave me some comfort know that everything looked OK in there. So calm down and don't stress about Tuesday, you will do GREAT and you'll be coming back here to tell me what a whimp I am. :winkwink:

I think I asked you this before, I can't remember if you told me but is this your regular OB doing these tests or are you already seeing a specialist?

Sorry about your nurse, they are stupid aren't they!!!?? So much time is WASTED having to re-explain things, etc.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey OMG i swear i'd have to bust a cap into that nurse's ass! what an idiot! it's like she heard your name on the voicemail and decided to just delete it and call you. WHAT A BITCH! ugh! I wanna call her and tell her she's a shitty nurse and needs to get fired. Like seriously!!!!!!! I hope they find your record of the sonogram and SA. If not i'd throw a damn fit and just go somewhere else. I hope the HSG goes okay as well... atleast you'd get more answers. I hate it that doctors are so damn dumb sometimes. Like HELLO... some people have NO idea what you're going through so therefore they give you no sympathy. Just relax hun. I pray it all turns around for you... LOVE YOU!


----------



## korink26

Thanks you girls-I just loves you to the moon and back!
Jess how awful you had that experience! And especially by yourself...I'm surprised you even had to do it because of how easy you get pregnant! No I haven't seen a specialist yet-I know if there would be something wrong with my tubes, then they'll refer me. I'm just hoping since I've gotten PG before my tubes will be fine (at least 1 of them?!).


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> Aww thanks rach :friends: hope you have a big celebration for your last day at work!! :wohoo:
> ! Have been on a downer too kels it's so normal. Everything is so frustrating too!! We're now going ahead with ivf as my fs thinks it would be good to screen my eggs before he turns them into embryos!!!!! We are going to have all the treatment too, heparin steroids the works!! I'm happy with this as I feel like we are doing something so maybe a fs might give you another plan too kels?

Somehow I missed this post! Mel when do you start IVF?! Omg that's really exciting-cant wait for you start because it will be shortly after you'll get your rainbow! Does your insurance cover that? I worry so much about the cost of it, but if it means a child it's worth ever penny. Please keep me updated on your journey.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!! 

Jess - let us know how your appointment goes today! So excited to hear what the plan will be! 

Kelsey - don't worry about Tuesday! You've gotten pregnant before so it can't be that bad of news, right? They're just going to fix whatever little thing is going wrong and you'll have your baby in no time! This is the healthy way to approach it because now you're just stressing about what could be wrong and if you actually know what's wrong you can accept it and move on - relieving your stress which will help you conceive! so look at it as a good thing! 

Sam - looks like you O'd! woohoo!! let the chart stalking begin!! :) :) Everything crossed for ya, hun!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - hope your appointment goes well today. Sounded like your HSG was awful but the good news was that everything okay in the end.

Lindsey - Love the new ticker pic! 20 weeks already. I know I only met you at 14 weeks but I can't believe has quickly time has gone by!!

Kelsey - I think all of us are dying to 'chat' to that nurse of yours and put her right. :ninja: I know sometimes it isn't always obvious the results in the notes (going by UK hospital notes) but that still doesn't excuse her. I try to check all the patients notes before I have to ring them for something. As scary as all this is, going in for the HCG and speaking to the Dr, hopefully it is a step forward to seeing what is going on and finding something that may help.

Rachel - Glad you are enjoying your few days off before starting your new job. Settleing into teh new place despite teh whiff. Has that smell gone now?

Hi Eliza and Mel.

AFm - Still anoyed with cbfm, got second peak today which I know is routine but since I had temp spike it is past ov and pointless. If I had just relied on cbfm to bd I might not have bd'd enough prior ot ov. 

Just wondering, since I got a peak again today, which I know is routine, is it worth bding just incase, despite the fact my temp rocketed up this morning? I didn't have great sleep but not deprived or anything so I think it is genuine. OH does think we may have to bd tonight but I was going to let him off the hook! What do you think?


----------



## confusedprego

I'd say it's better safe than sorry, Sam! You can give DH the night off tomorrow ;) Although my BD schedule this past cycle was we did on -3, -1 and 0 when day 0 is the day of O and not the day after the positive OPK. So, you've probably got it covered but it couldn't hurt, right?!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i forgot to tell you, whenever you talk to Kirk tell him if it could be coming from the furnace? Because yesterday it was 70 degrees here and i didn't need to run it and the house NEVER smelt once! This morning i wake up and it's back because i had turned up the heat before bed. But then again it rained yesterday morning for the first time in weeks so could it be that instead? Food for thought?

Sam i am settling very nicely in my house! i love it! I start my new job on Monday! So excited. As far as the poop smell, as you can read from above it's back. PHEW! If i were you i'd BD today and tmrw OR today and the day after tmrw. It's up to you! Good luck!


----------



## confusedprego

I texted Kirk and he said if something died in the duct work then it will really stink and if the house was not lived in for a little while this is pretty likely (we had lots of dead animals under our house when we first moved in - live ones too!! ugh!). He also said it could be mold in HVAC system. So, I guess try to distinguish the smell of something dead vs. mold lol. FUN!


----------



## pinksmarties

Dead v Mould oh no!! Sorry has made me smile though, but I hope you manage to get to the bottom of this Rachel. 

Thanks ladies -I might bd tonight but not tomorrow, poor OH would be on his last legs!! I still think tonight would be too late but I'll see what OH says!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I think you've got it covered! See how he feels and go from there :)


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay!! I appreciate it. I will have to let Andrew know about it. I know tmrw we will make that a priority to get to the bottom of it. My house smells like a damn outhouse LOL.

I'm not doing much of anything today. I'm crazy and snuck a test at 5dpo lmao and of course it's a BFN. poas psycho over here! UGH just so anxious. I wanna be pregnant so so so bad! I wanna be a mommy and join all the girls whom MC right around the time i did. I feel so deprived and alone sometimes. I know i'm not the only one but out of all the girls i been TTC with, i am. I just wanna tell the pregnant women to sit back and think of how you'd feel if you never got pregnant and are still TTC. It's so stressful and feels like your world is falling apart. Sorry about the rant. I'm not mad or angry or anything like that... just having a moment!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, I'm sorry Rach! DH and I waited two cycles between the miscarriage and trying again and it was torture! I definitely understand how fortunate we are to have gotten pregnant so quickly, and I can only imagine how tough it is but keep your chin up, your turn is right around the corner - I know it! Seems like there's been a string of BFPs in the PUPOs thread and you'll be joining them soon :) 

I hope you find what's stinkin up your place! How frustrating!


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks for the support hunny! I appreciate it. I hope we can find the smell too. It's nastyy! When do you get your crib?


----------



## confusedprego

We ordered it about 2 weeks ago and they said it would come in between 6 and 8 weeks, so 4 to 6 more weeks! Time is flying though, I can't believe we've already ordered a crib! DH keeps talking about how excited he is to set the room up - super cute :)

Here's a link to what we got:

https://www.babyappleseed.com/davenport-crib.htm

We got the crib and the 5 drawer dresser. It's a convertible one that turns to a toddler bed and eventually a full bed. DH wanted this one because it was the most sturdy offered brand at buybuybaby and he wanted something that he could lean on "for hours and hours". So cute!


----------



## babydust818

Awh!!!!! I love it!!!!!! I love the color and the shape of the crib. So so so beautiful. I can't wait for you to get your nursery all done!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow Lindsey!! That is so beautiful! 

Rachel - :hugs: that's what we are here for. Luckily I don't seem to have many friends around me that are pg but just having my work colleagues is enough and 2 of them are about to go off on maternity leave. I have had to reduce my FB time due to baby pictues etc. It is so difficult knowing what stage you should be at seeing them grow, but you have to believe that will be you one days and very soon!


----------



## babydust818

I agree with you Sam. I've been saying that to myself for the last 6 months and sometimes i just lose control and want to have a crying session. Big huge pity party.

mmmm why does Paula Dean have to make yummy looking food?! i'm starving now. Once again today i am super tired and eating nonstop. FML.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so how was your massage? I agree with the others, I think you should BD tonight, just in case. 

Rach - have you heard back from that job about the reference check? I hope you get to the bottom of that smell tomorrow, how awful!

Lindsay - I LOVE the furniture!! I can't wait to see pics of your room all done! Do you have a theme in mind for your decor?

Kelsey - how are you doing? See below about my doctors appt but my doctor did mention that quite a few MC's happen before a pregnancy is detected. Do you think its possible that you could be getting pregnant but not know it and just having recurring MC's? Just a thought... It might change some the level of testing your doctor does. 

Ok so I went to the doctor this afternoon. The doctor was disappointed that I was not able to get any tissue tested. He feels that the fact I have had 4 MC's, the chances of me having a normal pregnancy are starting to decline. :cry: 

Basically he said that my options at this point would be:
1. TTC again but he would start Progesterone a couple days ofter O. 
2. Try IVF with my egg and DH's egg and check for chromosomal problems before implantation. 
3. Do nothing and just TTC again. 
4. Consider adoption

The IVF procedure would be about $17,000. I am checking but I don't think that my insurance covers this. He said that he would write me a letter stating that it would be for recurring pregnancy loss and not infertility so that may change things on whether they cover it. He feels that this might be the best option (if its covered) but even with this procedure the probability that at least 1 egg takes (he said they usually implant 3) would be about 35%. The chances of more taking are even lower so I could do through all this and still not even get pregnant. 
Basically for now he wants me to take 1 more month off (which I was planning to do anyway). He also wrote me a prescption to get the Day 3 test (FSH, Estradiol, and Anti-Mullerian Hormonedone tests) this cycle after I get AF. Next month he wants me to come in again on approx Day 3 for a sonogram to check how many follicles are present and we will come up with a game plan from there. 

I don't know, what do you girls think?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - Definitely look into whether IVF would be covered by your insurance. There were no other tests he could offer you as to why you might have recurrent losses? Have you had the NK cell thing checked like Mel? and those other autoimmune "diseases" - like this one 

"Antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) is an autoimmune disorder diagnosed by blood tests that detect levels of anticardiolipin antibodies and lupus anticoagulant. Antibodies, such as anticardiolipin antibodies, can cause blood clots that clog up the blood supply to the placenta. Without the placenta supplying nutrients, the pregnancy will perish. Treatment for antiphospholipid syndrome includes low dose aspirin or heparin."? 

Maybe you have something like that and you made it so much farther last time because you were on baby aspirin but you just needed something a bit stronger like heparin. See what Dr. Google does to me?! I can diagnose anybody lol

If IVF would be covered it seems like it would be worth a shot, right?? :hugs: You will get there! Last pregnancy was going so well! I can't believe they couldnt' test the tissue - how infuriating!


----------



## confusedprego

You should DEFINITELY ask about those autoimmune tests if you haven't had those done because if that's what you have then IVF won't work either. Sorry for the extra post - I just thought of it as I hit the post button.

and still no AF?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Linsday! I am copying your info and adding it to my notes to ask about. I know I have not been tested for the NK cells. I have asked 2 doctors about that test now but they both said that there is no evidence to show that test is useful. Not sure if they have different thoughts on it in different countries. I am not sure if I have been tested for the other. I have a huge page of tests I've had but most of it seems to be in medical terms. I will check it again. 
I do think that if I am having another issue (besides chromosomal problems) the IVF would not work. That is why I would be hestitant to do it if I had to pay for it. I would feel like I need a couple more tissue results back saying chromosomal problems before I spent $17,000 :shock:

Yeah still no AF yet, my body is a mess this month!!! But I "feel" like I am going to get her any day now.


----------



## babydust818

Jess i'm not real great with this stuff because i don't know much about it, but i say try anything and don't give up! Never let someone tell you that you can't have kids or have a small chance of conceiving and keeping it! My OH's cousin had been trying to have kids for YEARS with her husband. They been together since high school and got married and tried having kids at such a young age. She suffered 2 miscarriages. Well once she got to be about 33/34ish she started thinking there was no chance in having a baby, so she adopted. The doctors were even telling her she couldn't have kids. Well she adopted her little boy. Then POOF 2 years later she was pregnant with a little boy!!!!!! He is now a healthy 4 year old. I think God's plan with her was to save her first boy and adopt him before he gave her her other son because if she would have gotten pregnant she would have never adopted! God works in mysterious ways. Hold on tight sweety and i pray the best for you. The worst part is waiting. I hate waiting but if it gets you that miracle.. it will be sooo worth it!


----------



## korink26

OK I need to get caught up! We got a storm last night with really heavy snow so I didn't have the internet!!! I was dying to check in with you girls! 
So all of you in nice hot weather right now, look what I'm stuck with.


----------



## confusedprego

oh my!! that's so pretty!! we've had a ton of rain and thunderstorms the past couple days!


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the kind words girls! I am nervous for the procedure, but like you've said, if it gives us some answers to our infertility it will be good. I'm really anxious for it. Jessie do you remember if you had to wait awhile to bd after the procedure? I am kind of thinking there will be a period of time we will have to wait, and since I've been OV'ing so super early we might just be out this month completely because the procedure is on CD7.
Rachael I understand the frustration. Heck look at me, this is my 10th cycle since MC! Have you heard anything from your new job? Hopefully you can work for a couple weeks, and then even if they find out you lied they'll see what a good worker you are and want to keep you regardless! And don't worry about your BFN's, you're still way early. This time next week you'll know if you're PG or not! Find anything out with your smell? My first thought was a dead animal somewhere in your heat ducts or whatever they're called...
Lindsay I love that crib set---LOVE the Espresso color. Can't wait to see pictures of the baby room. What color are you going with? Will you keep it neutral in case the next baby is a girl or will you go with a boy theme? DH and I love sports, so we'd have a lot of fun with a boy theme. Have you talked anymore about a name?
Ok Jess, I see AF hasn't arrived yet/!?!?!?!?! Have you tested at all!? Although I really think you maybe have first OV'd on CD20 so it's possible you're only 9DPO?? Omg, I'm sorry but I'm getting really excited about the possibility you could be PG! Ok, now what you talked about with your Dr. This is just my thoughts....I think FOR SURE try the progesterone earlier in your cycle. I think I'd def. want to try that and see what happens....my gosh I do not want you to have to endure another MC, but I think it's worth a shot. I don't know if this is wrong, so I hope it's not offensive, but right away I think everybody needs to be on high alert and if you would MC again, EVERYBODY needs to be ready to collect tissue and fricken get it right and test it this time. It could answer the question if IVF would be an option or not. As far as IVF, I only briefly looked into it, but I did see they've started something that if IVF does not result in a baby after 3 rounds they'll refund 70% of the cost. That's still a chunk of change....did you find out anything more with your insurance? I don't think mine touches IVF no matter the reason for it. My sister had a good point though. When I was freaking out about the cost, she told me that it's like the cost of a new car, and that's something that only depreciates in value and we keep for what 10-15 years? It really made me think how we didn't think twice about taking out a loan for our car. Also, a girl I work with looked into IVF for them and she found that sometimes if you look around you can find clinics that are much cheaper. I haven't looked into it, but at that time if she would have driven a hour and half south, it'd be almost half the cost.
How are you feeling with what he said now that you've had time to think about it? How does your DH feel?
Well I hope everybody is having a great weekend, think I'll leave to go shopping soon. My sisters bridal shower is in 2 weeks and we need to find outfits.


----------



## babydust818

WHOA KELS! Where the heck do you live? Isn't it Virginia? LOL i'm prob way off. Wow that makes me sick seeing all that snow! It's suppose to be in the mid-upper 50's for this week and some 60 degree days. I hope to send the weather over your way. The smell in my house has tampered off a bit but we found out it was coming from the heat ducts. We need to get down to the bottom of it. As for the job, they sent me an email saying "orientation reminder" so i think i'm okay? LOL. They never called me again. I pray they don't ask why the hell i showed up on Monday bcz i'm a liar. Ohh boy! 

As for me... feeling all sorts of things this morning. My boobs, ovary area, lower back, side.. everywhere gets twinges. I think it may be just gas. I don't even know if you call it twinges. I feel like bubbly/gurggly inside. I can just tell something is going on everywhere. My boobs looked really bloated this morning but now i dont know if it's in my head LOL. They feel weird every now and then too. I hope it all means something good.... I'm only what i think is 7dpo. Tested this morning but bfn. Prob won't test again until Monday morning at 9dpo. Like right now i farted and feel better LOL. It's probably just gas.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow Kelsey - that looks beautiful but I can imagine how disruptive it is, especially cuttingoff your interent - arrgh! I didn't realise AF had arrived either, damned witch, sorry hun :hugs:. I know the procedure is a bit scary but it will give you some answers, and probably loads more questions but it will be worth it.

Rachel - I hope it turns out to more than just gas and you need to do more than fart, like pop out a LO, to feel better!! I am glad you have narrowed down the smell and soon it willl all be sorted. 

Jess - such a difficult situation. My boss had 7 mc before having her daughter, not that I want any of us to have that many but just to show it may be possible naturally. The fact you don't have any test results from the last one is so frustrating as that might have helped sway you one way or another. I suppose it all depends on your insurance, if you are covered then it may be worth a try. I can't imagine having to make this discion. What does you OH think? :hugs:


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Wow Kelsey - that looks beautiful but I can imagine how disruptive it is, especially cuttingoff your interent - arrgh! I didn't realise AF had arrived either, damned witch, sorry hun :hugs:. I know the procedure is a bit scary but it will give you some answers, and probably loads more questions but it will be worth it.
> 
> Rachel - I hope it turns out to more than just gas and you need to do more than fart, like pop out a LO, to feel better!! I am glad you have narrowed down the smell and soon it willl all be sorted.
> 
> Jess - such a difficult situation. My boss had 7 mc before having her daughter, not that I want any of us to have that many but just to show it may be possible naturally. The fact you don't have any test results from the last one is so frustrating as that might have helped sway you one way or another. I suppose it all depends on your insurance, if you are covered then it may be worth a try. I can't imagine having to make this discion. What does you OH think? :hugs:

Sam I meant to ask---last month you thought your temps seemed lower than normal---are they looking better this month? I know you're only 3DPO so that's probably hard to tell.


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> WHOA KELS! Where the heck do you live? Isn't it Virginia? LOL i'm prob way off. Wow that makes me sick seeing all that snow! It's suppose to be in the mid-upper 50's for this week and some 60 degree days. I hope to send the weather over your way. The smell in my house has tampered off a bit but we found out it was coming from the heat ducts. We need to get down to the bottom of it. As for the job, they sent me an email saying "orientation reminder" so i think i'm okay? LOL. They never called me again. I pray they don't ask why the hell i showed up on Monday bcz i'm a liar. Ohh boy!
> 
> As for me... feeling all sorts of things this morning. My boobs, ovary area, lower back, side.. everywhere gets twinges. I think it may be just gas. I don't even know if you call it twinges. I feel like bubbly/gurggly inside. I can just tell something is going on everywhere. My boobs looked really bloated this morning but now i dont know if it's in my head LOL. They feel weird every now and then too. I hope it all means something good.... I'm only what i think is 7dpo. Tested this morning but bfn. Prob won't test again until Monday morning at 9dpo. Like right now i farted and feel better LOL. It's probably just gas.

Nope, in WI! Crazy WI weather we're supposed to have 50's this coming week. I CAN NOT WAIT! But it'll be such a mess with all the snow melting so quickly.
Oh gosh Rach I hope all these symptoms lead to a BFP! :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

LOL idk why i thought VA. Jeeze! Well i hope that snow starts to melt. I really wanted to make a snowman this year because i bought a snowman kit in October. Wahhh!!! I hope it's a BFP too. I just feel exactly how i do when i get my period. blahh. time will tell i guess.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - I think my temps are more normal this month. I just felt last month my pre ov temps seemed higher than normal therefore post ov (apart from 2 week) I didn't get the normal temp rise. I always wonder if that mean the hormones are quite right and that progesterone didn't kick in enough. I will always find something to worry over!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Jessie, it was interesting to hear what your doctor said. I've got a few things to say about this. First of all you should visit the pal after recurrent losses thread. There are many many success stories on there of all ages without ivf treatment but some have had fertility treatment of some sort to produce more eggs even though they already ovulated which could be another option for you. Secondly I see 3 recurrent miscarriage specialists and one fertility/ivf man/clinic. The rc specialists say wait till second cycle and try again with all the treatment: steroids, aspirin, heparin etc. They say definitely no to pgd because the chances are not higher in the long run. 
However, me and hubby have now decided to go for ivf pgd. I really suffer mentally (to the extent that i can hardly go out and i never see my friends and ive lost my job) with all this now and want to do everything to speed things up. Sooo in a round about way I think pgd ivf can speed things up BUT there are no gaurantees and we would have to pay $15000 your money conversion to get one go out of our own pocket. Our fs said that it would be good to diagnose my eggs first and then only fertilise the good ones. He did warn us that in very very rare cases there could be no normal eggs :shock: but since my third loss was normal I know that there would be a least one..maybe!! We are hopefully going to start it in April. I am keen to do it even just to see whether I have normal eggs!! 
I really think it was harsh to mention adoption at this stage though when so many people like us are successful even without treatment and it was just bad luck. Personally though I'm not willing ot get pregnant again without some kind of fertility treatment and so we have decided to go for it with absolutely no gaurantee it's going to work or I'd even get past the egg collection stage and its very stressful. Pm me if you wanna no more Hun and you should at least read the pal after recurrent losses thread it will give you lots of hope and maybe inform your decision a bit more. But adoption? Maybe if you were 45 but not now no way x x x 


BeachChica said:


> Sam - so how was your massage? I agree with the others, I think you should BD tonight, just in case.
> 
> Rach - have you heard back from that job about the reference check? I hope you get to the bottom of that smell tomorrow, how awful!
> 
> Lindsay - I LOVE the furniture!! I can't wait to see pics of your room all done! Do you have a theme in mind for your decor?
> 
> Kelsey - how are you doing? See below about my doctors appt but my doctor did mention that quite a few MC's happen before a pregnancy is detected. Do you think its possible that you could be getting pregnant but not know it and just having recurring MC's? Just a thought... It might change some the level of testing your doctor does.
> 
> Ok so I went to the doctor this afternoon. The doctor was disappointed that I was not able to get any tissue tested. He feels that the fact I have had 4 MC's, the chances of me having a normal pregnancy are starting to decline. :cry:
> 
> Basically he said that my options at this point would be:
> 1. TTC again but he would start Progesterone a couple days ofter O.
> 2. Try IVF with my egg and DH's egg and check for chromosomal problems before implantation.
> 3. Do nothing and just TTC again.
> 4. Consider adoption
> 
> The IVF procedure would be about $17,000. I am checking but I don't think that my insurance covers this. He said that he would write me a letter stating that it would be for recurring pregnancy loss and not infertility so that may change things on whether they cover it. He feels that this might be the best option (if its covered) but even with this procedure the probability that at least 1 egg takes (he said they usually implant 3) would be about 35%. The chances of more taking are even lower so I could do through all this and still not even get pregnant.
> Basically for now he wants me to take 1 more month off (which I was planning to do anyway). He also wrote me a prescption to get the Day 3 test (FSH, Estradiol, and Anti-Mullerian Hormonedone tests) this cycle after I get AF. Next month he wants me to come in again on approx Day 3 for a sonogram to check how many follicles are present and we will come up with a game plan from there.
> 
> I don't know, what do you girls think?


----------



## filipenko32

BeachChica said:


> 2. Try IVF with my egg and DH's egg and
> 
> I don't know, what do you girls think?

^^^^Or maybe you're having miscarriages because your DH produces eggs too!! :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks for the info girls!

Mel - I am so sorry that you are suffering this way. :hugs: I hope you get your happy ending with the ivf treatment. ! That's good that you will have genetic testing on your eggs. That's what they mentioned for me too. Its scary to think that you could probably even pick if you wanted only girl or only boy eggs implanted, isn't it!!??? You have been able to get pregnant and even a normal one so I am confident that they will be able to find some good ones!! It is disheartening that with all the expense and effort involved with IVF there are still no guarantees. It seems like for that kind of money they should be able to ensure that the darn egg will stick!!! Why did one of your doctors say no to pgd? That's interesting. I will probably need to head over the the PAL forum for a look. I feel so worn out about all of this I have really only been active on here on a couple threads that I have been in for a long time (and of course this one, which I love coming in to check on). I am very interested to see what the quality and quantity of my eggs is after my Day 3 test (I am going to be 39 next month :cry: boo!!!) Yeah I don't think adoption is an option we are willing to consider at this point, or even ever. We really want our own baby and if we can't have one then I guess we'll just move on and enjoy life just the two of us.

At this point I am leaning towards trying one more time with the progesterone earlier. The RE doctor said I'd start the progesterone at 3 DPO next time. (I think last pregnancy it was just waaaaaay to late to make a difference and I did test low for progesterone). We will see how my Day 3 test comes back then next month do the sonogram and start TTC with the progesterone I think. If that ends badly then we may look into the pgd IVF and like you said Kelsey, someone better be collecting all kinds of frickin tissue samples next time!!! DH is supportive and up for whatever at this point. He just doesn't want to see me go through another MC again, especially after the last one, which was awful. His grandfather passed this week and he did say to me the other day that nobody is going to care when we die (because we don't have kids :cry:) Ugh!!! Depressing isn't it!!?? No AF yet, I think I would just be wasting a test to try it, but maybe I will in the next couple days to just for the heck of it. I really think you girls were right and I O'd late this cycle , around CD 20.

Kelsey - sorry you are having some bad weather but the pic you posted is beautiful. I love how the snow looks on the trees!!! By the way I hate to bring this up again but its in the 80's here today and I am sweating. I think the summer is going to be awful if its this hot now!! . I am not sure about BDing after the HSG. I don't think I had to wait. But I am not sure. Actually, I think he had me holding off in BDing the whole time of my testing because he did not want me to get prego until they got to the bottom of the testing. I have hear women say that they had luck after the HSG and felt that it might have "cleared" things out a bit flushing the dye through there. I hope that's the case for you!!!!

Rach - I hope those are pregnancy symptoms and not gas!!!:haha: I think if you haven't heard anything else from that job you should be Ok.

Sam - how are you feeling? I really hope you caught that egg this month. I noticed in your charts that you don't get a drastic spike in your temps around O. Its more mild. Is that the clomid that does that? I can't remember but are you taking progesterone too?

Well girls I am off for a nap, this heat has me exhausted!!! I will check in with you later :wave:


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> 2. Try IVF with my egg and DH's egg and
> 
> I don't know, what do you girls think?
> 
> ^^^^Or maybe you're having miscarriages because your DH produces eggs too!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I just re-read that, that IS funny!!! It probably is his fault!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya pink! :wave: must catch up with you, I can't keep up with the other thread anymore!


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/822106-pal-after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us.html

Here you go jess


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi fili - how are you? I was reading about you trying IVF and I am glad that is something yuo have decided to do. The thread has a few new people so moving quite fast atm.

Jess - I am not on clomid or progesterone. I haven't had my progesterone checked at all! I have an appointment for repeat bloods on Wed when coincidentally I will cd21/7dpo so I might ask, but I doubt they will. Its just the nurse taking bloods, not seeing a Dr and she wouldn't do the thyroid when I asked last time, but we'll see.

Apart from last month, I thought my temp jumps were okay, at least 0.4. I am bit worried now, do you think they should be higher?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Sam - I would not be worried about it, It looks normal for you. Some people have a very drastic drop and then spike at O. I've always wondered about it. Maybe next time you go in to see the doctor you can take in a printed copy of your chart to show them. My RE doctor was very interested in seeing my charts when I brought them. I might ask again too when I go in next month.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya pink, I think that's a really good idea to show your doctor the charts. I think the best thing to do is to compare your own patterns and judge that way x x


----------



## korink26

Aww Mel I'm so sorry to hear how intense you are suffering.....I pray that IVF is the answer to your prayers...
Jessie I am also anxious to see what your Day 3 test shows. I really want that test, and I'll talk to my Dr. about that on Tuesday if that's something she's willing to test. I think it's a great idea to try again with progesterone earlier. I'll talk to my Dr. about that too, because now we know that I do have low progesterone and don't have the best OV. Sorry to hear about OH's grandpa, you know the saying though, death brings life? That's so sad to think about what your DH said....if we wouldn't have children nobody would care if we died. Gah, how awful to think. I also don't think I could do adoption, I really want the whole package, pregnancy and "our" baby that we made and has our features and personalities....
Sam I don't have drastic temp rises either. Even after I went on Clomid and had good progesterone, I still had slow rising temps. I've worried about it, but I've googled it a ton and it seems like some people are just slow temp risers.
Rachael good luck at your job tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you! What kind of hours will you be working? How are you feeling today? Still planning on testing tomorrow? I'll be stalking!
Lindsay, hope you're feeling good! Eliza, you too!
Hope everybody had a good weekend!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Kelsey! Yes, I am anxious to get the test but still waiting for damn AF to arrive. I changed my O day on FF to CD 20 so we'll see if she shows up in the next day or 2. Yes definitely see what your doctor says about the progesterone. I would be curious to know too.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Kelsey. I'll be training for 12 weeks which will have me working Mon-Fri from 8-430. After that it will be Sun-Thurs 930-6! Which will be nice. I'm def not complaining! I hope when i go there tmrw they don't ask me why i even bothered showing up since i lied. How humiliating would that be?! I'd be so mad! Anyways, i been feeling okay today. Still feeling some light crampy stuff every now and then. Today i am CD 27 and 8dpo. Since my miscarriage in August i had been charting my cycles and they range from 29-33 days. Last month was my weird one.. it was a 35 day cycle. So from when i O'd if my lethal phase is 14 days then it will be a 33 day cycle this month. I'm praying this are PG symptoms and not just some cruel AF that will come early. I asked OH if my boobs looked different today LOL. They felt bloated to me but then again i was like noo. He said my nipples looked puffy lmfao! What a douche! He kills me. My cervix was really low last night.. this morning it was higher. I just pray i can get a BFP tmrw but i'll only be 9dpo. Not until 11dpo do i start to get excited but disappointed all in one!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I was reading about one of the drugs that was mentioned by one of the girls in Mel's other thread.... Femera. Have you heard of it? I posted a link to some info below. It talks about use after Clomid attempts fail. I wonder if this could be an option for you so I thought I would pass it along so you can ask at your appt. 

https://www.advancedfertility.com/femara-letrozole-fertility.htm


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - good luck with your test tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. Kelsey is having one too on Tuesday. :)


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds like there are a lot of upcoming appointments! FXd for good info for you guys! did everyone have a good weekend? I so wanted this morning to be Sunday :( ohwell haha. DH got a lot of work done on our bathroom. He took a few weeks off bc we've had so many guests in town that he didnt have time to work on it. Looks like drywall will be up next weekend! That's my fav part haha it makes it feel like a room again. All the rest of the fun stuff is done - buying everything. Now I'll have to pick a color but I think im going to stay neutral as the vanity and flooring is going to be dark. 

Someone asked about the babys room theme - we are going with a nautical theme I think. I'm on my phone now but I can link to the bedding we're thinking about getting from buybuybaby - I think its called ahoy mate or something like that. The room is already painted an off white and the decorations will bring in the color. We aren't planning on staying in our house too kuch longer so we're trying to keep everything in selling colors lol. Painting that room was my "therapy" between the miscarriage and getting pregnant again. I feel pretty useless during this renovation we are doing now as I really can't do anything but run to home depot when DH needs something but its worth it :) 

Sam - I think your chart is looking good based on your other charts! 

Rach how many dpo are you now? Did you get your BBT yet? 

I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday. I'm so hoping those cysts will be gone off the little ones brain but sounds like I should still expect to see them until between 24 and 28 weeks. This scan will be with my sil so it will be more fun than the normal ones lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Mel - hope your appointment goes okay today. Is it just the Dr you are seeing or more tests?

Lindsey - your theme sounds lovely. Are you planning on moving soon then? Half way there!! I am glad you will have nice relaxing scan with your SIL, try not to worry too much about the cysts, easier said than done I know.

Rachel - Good luck with your first day orientation!! Any signs yet? Have you got your BBT?

Kelsey - I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I am sure it will go well and that everything comes back clear. I know that would be a good thing but maybe it will then it will cause confusion as to what may be going on.

Hi Eliza!

AFM - had a quietiish weekend, nothing exciting to report.

Popped through to the EPU this morning to ask for the progesterone test on Wednesday but only the nice receptionist lady was there and she didn't know how to spell it (so doesn't sound like it is something they do routinely), so might either pop in when I have finished work or ring to find out for sure. I just thought I'd ask rather than have to ring the GP as that day will be CD21/7DPO exactly.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
I had a quiet weekend too, not very productive unfortunately. 

Linsday - Can't wait to see your baby room theme! We would probably do a nautical theme too if we (ever) had a boy since we love boats and the water! :) Good luck for Wednesday, I am sure your little one will be perfect!!!

Mel - thinking if you today... 

Rach - how are you feeling. 

Sam - I really hope this is your month. Your chart is looking good!!! :)

Kelsey, Eliza - hope you are doing well. 

As for me, I think AF will be arriving today. I feel crampy and I had a huge temperature drop this morning. I had a slight tinge of pink on the TP when I went to the bathroom so I went ahead and scheduled my Day 3 test for Wednesday at 2pm. So girls, I know this is a matter of debate but when you get AF in the afternoon, do you still count that at CD 1? I always have but I have read somewhere that CD 1 should be the next day...? I think I am Ok for the test on Wednesday afternoon since they said it can be done anywhere from CD 2-4


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls I have a scan booked for tomorrow morning at 9.30 so hoping they will tell me all is ok and af will start soon I'm so impatient and pessimistic lol! 
We got all our pre ivf blood tests organised on the Nhs this morning thousands of pounds worth for free! Our doctor was most happy to organise them so we both get our blood taken for these on weds. 
Jessie hope af comes today for you x x did you get any cramps a week ago like me? Day 1 is first day of full flow 
Pink, glad your getting the progesterone test done it should give you peace of mind at least, I'm sire you'll be fine though. X x.


----------



## filipenko32

Need to catch up with all you girls :blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Jess, missed you off my post.

It depends how close to noon it started. After 5pm then I might count it as the next day. Usually for me though it does tend to start in the morning


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck kels! You and me are being prodded and poked tomorrow I'll be thinking of you x x x


----------



## korink26

Jessie I'll ask about Femera! I'm a bit nervous as I was reading and it looks like Femera can cause a higher chance of birth defects!? I just really hope our Dr. has a plan of action, but I'm not really sure how much she can do. I think they hold off as long as possible to refer us to a FS as insurance doesn't usually cover that, but it seems as though my insurance covers all testing, just not treatment.
I have also wondered what to count as CD1 because a lot of times I first get AF late afternoon! I have always counted the first day of full flow (whata visual) no matter the time as CD1.
Lindsay I will pray the cysts have vanished! Don't be afraid if they're not though, I thought it was usually more in the 3rd Tri they disappear? Can't wait for the pics from your us!
Rachael, thinking of you today at your new job hun! Let us know how great it went :)
Sam, I'd def. push for a Progesterone test. For whatever reason my dr. would not test my Progesterone unless I was on clomid (makes no sense to me, but she said without being on Clomid the Progesterone test wouldn't tell us anything). But Prog. is such a huge part of ovulation and pregnancy, I don't understand why it's not checked first thing!
Mel, does Jessie's post mean you are having a HSG too!? I'm having one tomorrow at 730 am. I'm the most impatient and pessimistic person ever, so this whole process has been hell for me! lol


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I can't remember but have you been seeing your OB or have you started with a reproductive endocrinologist? I know my insurance did not have a FS but they have covered the RE. All of my testing has been covered so far, the only one I have had a little trouble with was the HSG as they said this is a test for infertility. Once they changed the coding to RPL there was no problem. 

Mel - I did feel crampy last week too. I thought I was getting AF but no sign of her. 

Even today I still have not seen blood on my liner only a little pink on the TP (sorry TMI). I guess depending on how it goes the rest of the day I'll see if I should change my Day 3 test to Thursday. :shrug:


----------



## pinksmarties

I will be getting my progesterone checked on Wednesday. I went back to the EPU on my way home to see what they had decided and they will do it. I was so excited!!! - sad that I am happy about things like this these days!

Kels - it seem like there is so much ambiguity with regards tests/evidence etc. My research on here and others experience seem to show Thyroid can play a huge importance but my EPU won't check for it as they said there was little evidence. Others also think progesterone creams etc don't help sustain a pg, therefore why test. I wouldn't be getting this progesterone if I hadn't specifically asked. Crazy.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel- I hope all the prodding goes well tomorrow and the scans show that the lining is thinning and AF due soon. What other types of bloods do they need to do specifically for IVF? I really want this to start moving forward for you :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so true! I think you really have to insist on getting the whole work-up and take some of your treatments in your own hands. I don't know why they hesitate so much. I just typed up a fax to my doc and I am asking again to be tested for the NK cells. I know they don't believe in this but it would be nice to just rule it out once and for all. hummfff!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I get like that!! Like today I found out my second anticardiolipin test was normal so I dint have that syndrome. I was so excited to be getting the result. The pre ivf tests are STD, rubella, hepatistis and HIV and it goes on and on and on - got to have a high vaginal smear too and a saline scan.
Kels, I'm just having an ultrasound tomorrow to do a basic check that everything is ok after my d and c. 
Jessie did you get them on and off? Mine was painful for about 1 minute and that was it. My lower back cramp was ongoing but now it's gone!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - yes the pain was off and on, like AF was on its way. I also noticed I broke out a lot more this month. Not sure if its just the stress of all this or my hormones that seem to be completely out of whack this month. 

So AF did not fully arrive today, just some brown spotting. Based on what you girls think I should not count this as CD 1 correct?


----------



## pinksmarties

No, I count the first red bleed as CD1. If you are getting brown discharge then hopefully tomorrow it will be here.


----------



## BeachChica

Sounds good, thank you! Hopefully she arrives in full force tomorrow. I am ready to get this crazy cycle over with!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls :wave:

My first day at work went good. Didn't get a feel of what i'll be doing, just got to know about the company and my benefits. I'm super excited about them! Can't wait to see if i'll actually like the job or not. I had another baby dream last night that i got a pos test. That is the 4th one in 2 nights lol. I know it doesn't mean anything. I know it's because it's all that i think about. I poas this morning and it was a bFN of course. I'm starting to feel out this month. I was feeling all sorts of stuff 2 days ago. I felt all the top 5 symptoms but today nothing really. Had some real bad twinges in the night in my boob but then nothing. No cramps. I'm tired but that's because i got up super early. I just think i'm out. 

I hope y'all are doing good! I miss you girlies. Jess i'd count the first day of full force bleeding CD1 like Sam said. It's also what my CBFM says.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - that's so great about your job. And since nothing was mentioned about the referral and they had you come to orientation, I think you are in the clear!!! That's good about the dreams, I really hope they come true for you. Its still too early to test. How about testing on Friday! :)

Speaking of HPTs do you girls have a link of where you get them fairly cheap? I usually get them at the drug store but I am feeling like I might need to be poas addict too next time. I always try to hold back because they are so expensive and sometimes when I am just testing for the heck of it I pick some up at the dollar store. 

Kelsey - good luck with your test today!

Mel - I can't remember but are you having another test today too? FX!!!!

Sam - How are feeling today?


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck today Kelsey (and Mel?) Today with your tests! 

Jess I always count first day of red blood as cd1 even if it starts at 10pm. But if it happens overnight then its the next morning. 

I started prenatal yoga yesterday. It was so nice! So relaxing! Super easy though and DH was reminding ne that I'll appreciate that when I'm gigantic lol 

Hope you guys have a great day!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you both today.

Good luck Kelsey with the HSG

Hoping the scan shows you what you what is going on and an idea when AF might be here Mel.

:hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Ok ladies, it's official... CD 1 today!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
I can't believe I am getting excited about AF!!! :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

YAY!!! I know what you mean to say its seems wrong to be so happy to see AF but its the start of moving forwards. YAY!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's brilliant Jessie!! X x 
Great about the yoga Lindsay!
Kels how did you get on?
My scan was ok but I've got a more thorough one tomorrow


----------



## filipenko32

How long did it take intotal to come back jess?


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> How long did it take intotal to come back jess?


Hi Mel - This last cycle was about 31 days. Last month (MC cycle) was about 34 days. My normal cycles are usually about 26 days.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - did you watch the Bachelor last night??? WTF!!!??? Ugh! Next week cannot get here soon enough!!!


----------



## korink26

Hey girls! Well everything came back clear today on the HSG!! I don't know how I'll ever handle child birth, because that was PAINFUL. She could not get the thread or whatever it's called into my cervix, so it was REALLY painful. But once it was done I felt better instantly, no cramping. She said sometimes the tubes have what she describes as "snot" in the tubes and this helps clear that all out. She said initially it was hard getting the dye in, so she said it's very possible I had a lot of that in my tubes that got washed out. Soooo....excited, but yet kind of wondering if that's not the problem than what is?!? She said that she does not think at this point I should go to a FS, that I should try a couple more rounds of clomid. She said she's only had about 10% of women be unsuccessful with Clomid (although that doesn't make me feel better, because so far I've always been the 10%). I mentioned that I read so often about Clomid not being effective unless done with IUI, and she said that's totally not the case. She said it was odd how hard it was to get into my cervix, and she said that could be the problem with getting pregnant taking longer, but she said it should not prevent me. She said we should not try this month (which is actually a relief, for the first time in 16 months to not have a bd'ing schedule and not have a 2WW) and then call her when I get AF and I'll try clomid again. 
I guess here's my concern. You're only supposed to take Clomid 6 cycles total, because some think it increases your chance of cervical cancer, although again my DR. said she does not believe that and there's not enough evidence of it. So I worry that I'm wasting months of just clomid, when I should be doing Clomid + IUI. We don't really have the money for that though....what do you girls think, see the FS or go with the clomid. She said she wouldn't do the FSH test because of my age and my Progesterone numbers.
Sorry this has been such a ramble! I'm just so mixed, I really thought they would see that at least 1 of my tubes had an issue, and then I'd at least have an explanation. (Also, I was thinking about Messina's prediction telling me I'd soon hear news difficult to take, but that didn't happen today!---maybe the news will be the bill for this because they told me today it may be $1200!!!) From what I read, unexplained infertility is the worst to have because there's no treatment then!
Anyway, enough of my rant.
Jessie---:happydance: yeahhh for AF! So is this your first month back to TTC? Like the other said, I count CD1 as first day that I have full flow (no matter the time). So then is Thursday your FSH test?
Mel, good luck with your test tomorrow!
Rachael---did you test today? Glad work is going good! So happy for you!!!
Sam---temps are looking AWESOME! :thumbup:
Hi Linds!! Is Friday your US?!?!!?


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - do glad your test went ok and everything looked good. I am really hoping too that you just had some snot in your tubes and that's all your problem is. The "snot in the tubes" sounds hilarious!!! :rofl:
But seriously FX that's all it is for you. I think I told you but I have heard that the HSG helps "clear things out". What if you take this month off, let your cervix lining build back up and try next month without the Clomid just to see? I hope your news from Messina is not having to pay for that test!!! I had some trouble getting that test covered with my insurance too because they kept saying it was for infertility. I kept telling them it was not, that it was for recurring pregnancy loss. They finally changed the coding and covered it so keep that in mind if you have trouble. 

AFM I am still not trying this month. I will probably start in April. Yes, I have my Day 3 test in Thursday. Hope they don't tell me I have expired eggs!!! :cry:


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey your appt. went the best it could, i think! I hope and pray that was your only problem with not getting pregnant. It's so neat they can go in and do something like that. I think you should just wait the next month, try clomid again and wait on the FSH. Your dr. sounds very trusting and knows what they're doing! 

AFM well i had pink come out on the toilet paper earlier.... i had a huge crying session. I feel so vulnerable. I just feel so yuck... just want to cry again..


----------



## filipenko32

You won't Jessie don't worry! Just think how quickly you get pregnant too. Is this your second period after you mc then? X x 
Kels sounds to me like you're going to be preggo very soon, you know lots of people get pregnant quickly after that procedure. Sorry it was painful :-( :hugs: x x 
Rach :hug: it's soooooo frustrating isn't but youre not out yet by far :hugs: x x


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - yes this was my second AF after MC. Did you see my chart. My body went nuts this past month :wacko:

Awww Rach, I hope that is not AF on its way and just a little implantation bleeding. Please do me a favor, tie a little string around your index finger (just like when you were a kid) so that you remember to get your BBT today!!! I hope you won't need it but if you do, it would be best to start right when AF starts.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - hoping that bleed is nothing more than IB and the witch misses you out this month. I second getting a bbt reminder!!

Mel - hope the superscan goes okay today.

Kelsey - :hugs: for the painful hsg. Like the others have said, maybe this has cleared out your snotty tubes/cervix and OH swimmers can now get to their goal. I don't know much about clomid+iui. Could you try one cycle normally, one with clomid only and one with clomid/iui?

Jessie - hows AF treating you today? I know you probably said, are you missing this month out too?

Lindsey - Glad the yoga went well. I tried it a few years ago (not sure what type) and struggled so bad I never did it again. All these 80 year old women with their legs over their heads. Ok slight exaggeration but way better than me!!

Back from the EPU and bloods. The Karotyping results are in both of us are 'Apparently normal female/male' Not sure what the 'apparently' means though!!

I had the lovely mw I saw for my mc scans. She suggested I take 5mg dose of Folic Acid as the Consultant feels it may have some effect on a protein in clotting (I know thats the MTHFR gene thing but she never specifically said that) So she gave me a 28 day box and to get it on repeat prescription. Oh, and she said it would be ok to start trying again if I wanted - hahaha.


----------



## confusedprego

I haven't caught up with what you ladies said yet - but kelsey I skimmed yours and it seems like good news to me!! I just wanted to post a few pictures for you guys from today :) One is a profile, the other a 3D of his face with his hand up by his face and the last a 3D with his boy parts in it (hehe). The cysts are still there but they aren't concerned still. So, yay for that! 

DH got the day off to come with me, yay! so we're going to go out to lunch. 

Hope you guys are having a great day!
 



Attached Files:







19wks6days.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5









19wks6days3D.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7









19wks6daysBOY.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## korink26

Aww Jessie babe they will not tell you that you have expired eggs! I think you'd have difficulty getting pregnant all together if they were "expired"! Do you know how long it takes to get your results back from that?
Aww Rachy, I just want you to know that on my PG cycle, I had a very light pink cm that was weird in color---but didn't think anything of it and thought AF was coming. Then, at 12 DPO, I had a lot of bloody brown discharge so I was having myself a cry fest. But, I woke up the next day and my temps were still up and it was a BFP! I know you're probably sick of us hounding you, but def. get the BBT, because that can tell you so much about your ovulation and confirm if you are ovulating. Since testing can be expensive, it helps to be able to tell them if you get pos OPKs every month, and if you haev a clear temp shift. If you're not getting pos OPK (or at least not every month) and you're not having a temp shift every month, then you may not be ovulating and they could put you on something like Clomid right away to make sure you get good ovulation every month. Clomid works so much better with somebody that's not ovulating on their own, than with someone like me that already ovulates and is just "unexplained". Aaannnndddd since you don't know for SURE when you ovulated, you may only be like 7 DPO and that's the perfect time for implantation spotting!
Sam that's great that so far all of your testing is coming back good! Aren't you glad you didn't wait to TTC??? :)
OMG Lindsay---I thought your scan was on Friday so what a great surprise for me to open this thread up and see the pictures!!!!! When will they check you again? Did they tell you that if they're not gone by like week 35 that's first when they'd worry---or not worry at all regardless? His lil guy parts---bet hubby is proud!! :) :) Adorable <3


----------



## filipenko32

AMAZING Pics Lindsay he is adorable!!! :cloud9:
Kels so what were the results of your hsg Hun? I'm reading back and I can't find what they were, is everything ok? Edit I'm getting confused with the names of procedures, that was your hsg :dohh: 
Pink I'm glad youre apparently normal :haha: I always did wonder about you :haha:
Glad you've got the green light to try again now too :haha: 
Jessie, I'm glad you've found lots of comfort in the stories on the pal thread theyre amazing aren't they? 


Had my 3d saline scan and everything is perfect!! No scarring no tissue no cysts no nothing all clear and the best bit... A good egg reserve!!!! :yipee: :yipee: . The thing that's stopping me getting my af is my corpus luteum which is now haemorrhaging which means it's going to go soon. He said I will ovulate next and then get my period. So relieved! It was painful but worth it to know that.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:

Omgosh Lindsay the pics are great!!! :happydance: ...and the one of his "parts" :) yup definitely a boy. So glad things are going well!! :yipee:

Sam - so glad your karyotyping is all normal. What other tests are they doing? I think it wouldn't hurt to take the Folic Acid. I just started back up my regimen of 2mg Folic Acid, Prenatal w/ DHA, and baby aspirin. Did they say anything about how things look for you this cycle? Yes I am taking this cycle off too. I should be ready to go next month!!! :)

Kelsey - I would think the results of my testing should be back within a week. I will ask them when I go tomorrow. So anything planned for your month off? Lots of drinking? I think I might do some drinking this weekend!! :drunk:

Mel - So glad everything is good with your test and you have plenty of eggs!!! I'm sure that will really help if you do the IVF w/ PGD. Yes those ladies on the PAL thread are amazing. I need to go back and start reading from the beginning but it will probably take me a while to get caught up. They have me inspired to endure a couple more losses if necessary :wacko: (lets hope not). 

Ok, so I have decided, that since we're all such good friends we should remind Rach daily of her to-do's, just so she doesn't forget :winkwink: With all of our hounding, uh I mean _reminders_, she will be right on track for her BFP!! Ok, I'll go first...

*TO DO for Rach: *Buy BBT

AFM, I am feeling Ok today. AF always sucks, I feel crampy and achey!! Plus I decided this might be a good time to start getting the pregnancy weight off and in shape for my trip. Well I went out and did a long walk/run the other day and to top all of my AF stuff, my legs are killing me!!! (I am in terrible shape!!!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im 1 dpo todayyyyyy

i am on cd 15 and i am going to try to hold off testing til next weekend..ill be like 11/12 dpo...

i am pretty dry down there today and i def ovulated 2 eggs bc i am monitored, i take clomid...(this is my 2nd round)

heres to twins!!!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo Lisa! FX'd for you!! :) :)


----------



## babydust818

OMG LINDSAY... that sonogram is just..... AMAZING! I can't even find the words. I never ever saw a sonogram like that! He looks so gorgeous and so healthy. I am just so so so happy for you and Kirk!!!!!! OMGGGGGOSH!!!!!!!! Love babies and i already love yours! LOL. Not as much as you do, of course! ;)

Kels i am most certainly going to the doctors when i can sign up on Friday for my insurance. I need to find out wtf is going on. Can't wait to find out! It's actually what's exciting me the most right now...

Mel SOOO happy for you! So happy you're all clear! :happydance:

I know, i know girls. I need a BBT. I WILL GET ONE. I need to LOL. Going to see if OH will wanna go out tonight and get one. Thank you all for kind words. It's greatly appreciated. The flow is trying to start... kinda. UGHHH


----------



## BeachChica

keepthefaithx said:


> im 1 dpo todayyyyyy
> 
> i am on cd 15 and i am going to try to hold off testing til next weekend..ill be like 11/12 dpo...
> 
> i am pretty dry down there today and i def ovulated 2 eggs bc i am monitored, i take clomid...(this is my 2nd round)
> 
> heres to twins!!!! :)

Lisa - Welcome! FX for you this month!!! How do you know you ovulated 2 eggs? That's very interesting, I have never heard that before. How do they test for that?


----------



## confusedprego

Oh man girls, I think I'm in the doghouse with kirk lol. He posted "12 days down" on his facebook and I put question marks and my sister in law was the one to point out he meant how many days he hasn't smoked for. Wife of the year right here! Man I'm so embarassed I should've def known that but I'm so preoccupied with the baby that I assumed it had to be something about the baby. He had a rough day yesterday but I try to remove myself from it as much as I can bc him smoking has been the only source of tension in our relationship and when i get too involved I take things very personally if he doesn't actually quit. 

Anyway, how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## babydust818

I can understand definitely but don't push him away if he needs you on a rough day. I'm not saying that's what you're doing but just throwing it out there. I done same stuff to Andrew but he makes sure he lets ne know lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderfuly pics Lindsey! So amazing to get to see your little man in such detail!! I understand where you are coming from with regards the smokeing. My oh doesn't smoke so I am lucky there but my Mum always has and even when I found out I had asthma (relatively unknown when I was young) it wasn't enough for her to stop and that still bothers me even now.

Kelsey- how you you today after your HSG? Still thinking about what to do next? :hugs:

Rachel - end of your first week ant this new job, how has it been?

Jessie - They just took bloods, I haven't seen a Dr so they have no idea of my cycles. I won't see a consultant unless there are issues with my blood results. Glad you enjoyed your run despite the achy legs now. I was so out of breath running up the corridor this afternoon at work, rushing to get to the dentist.

Mel - I am glad to know I am nornal too! I thought if the corpus luteum haemorrhaged and therefore progesterone levels fell then that would bring on AF first rather than ov? Either way things are moving in teh right direction.

Hi Lisa!

afm - got my progesterone back. 34.9 nmol/l. Which I think is okay, had a wobble that it wasn't high enough and that I was out for this month but others have said that it is okay.


----------



## korink26

Jessie hope your test today was a breeze and you get awesome news back soon! And yes I did watch Bachelor, ugg, that Courtney I just think is so fake. I feel like she tried really hard to work up those tears. She's an odd one (and crazy). That one blonde girl that was in the 2nd row that was rather loud and opinionated drove me NUTS. Glad the crowd finally booed her! I think it's fairly obvious he picks Courtney....and yes, this month will consist of some drannkkss :) #1 I'm Irish, so this I guess is as good of month as any to have to WTT! Next weekend is my sister's Bridal Shower, and then we usually start drinking wine right after and cont. for the rest of the day/night. Then the 24th I'll be visiting a friend from college and we'll be going on a "bar crawl". Soooo, yeah. And then bring on April BFPs!!!!
Rachael---I hope that AF stayed away...you're almost done with your first week of work! That's awesome you get insurance and stuff right away. Just in time for your BFP :) Did you get your BBT!? 
Lindsay, don't feel bad! When i'm PG, I could have bombs going off around me and I'd be clueless because I'd be sooo zoned in on my pregnancy! I think it's adorable that was probably his way to let you know, without actually announcing it straight to you. :) I think he wants a lil love <3 Guys are so funny. 
Mel so glad all your tests came back great!! It's great reassurrance isn't it? You asked about mine, and you might have already saw that it came back all clear---no blockages. She said we can't TTC this month, but I'm so anxious to try anyway. I've read though that ectopics are more likely if you get PG the same month as a HSG. Don't want to take that chance...
Sam---I think your PROG. level is measured diff. than ours? If they told you it was good, then that's great! When will you test? We're due for a BFP in this group, girls!!
AFM---I'm feeling like such crap yesterday and today. Yesterday I actually had to pull over because I thought I was going to throw up! I had a migraine really bad, so it could have just been from that. Today, I feel "off", dont' really know how to describe it. It's probably because I had such a bad migraine yesterday, that the next day I feel a bit off. I don't feel good, but I don't really feel bad. I'm letting my hypocondraic self kick in and I'm worrying that I got an infection for the HSG. I was thinking, thank god I'm not in a 2WW or I'd be 100% convinced I was PG!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - hope you feel better soon. Those migraines can be a killer and can knock you off for a while.

My progesterone levels equates to 11 measured in your units. No one has said what the results mean as I can look them up on the computer at work, although I am not supposed to really! Like I said, technically I won't know what is okay until the Dr's finally write to me and that might be a few weeks off. I only know my results from looking them up!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well I am back from my Day 3 bloodwork. I gave my little eggs a pep talk on the way to be sure they were on their best behavior for the test. I don't want to be embarassed about the results (being expired, or even worse that there are very few in there). :haha: Hopefully I will get my results by early next week. 

Lindsay - Hopefully you are not really in the doghouse with Kirk. That's great that he is stopping the smoking!!!

Sam - glad your progesterone is OK. Will they retest again if you get prego? I am really hoping this is your month!!

Kelsey - sorry you feel crappy today. I'm sure its just a migraine. Try to think positive thoughts about the test... like it was just a "cleansing" :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Pink that number is PERFECT you have nothing to worry about there :yipee: great news!
Kels I just got mixed up with what a hsg was but realised. So happy everything is Clear for you :yipee:. You def don't wanna risk an ectopic but ive heard you're more fertile after one of those after i googled it! :yipee:!


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie, I'm sure your eggs have listened to you! Which tests did you have? 
Lindsay great news that your hubby is stopping smoking that's hard...
Rach how you doing?


----------



## babydust818

Hey Beautiful Girls! :wave:

Ugh well bad news, AF is arriving as i type this. Cramping like a MOFO, but i must say i'm glad it's finally here (even though it's technically 2 days early). Feels great when it just COMES and gets it's job done. Move over AF because according to Mesina this is my month ;) lol. I already know what you're going to ask and NO i didn't get a BBT :( I am tonight when Andrew gets out of work! Got to get gas too. I WILL GET ONE!! I just hope i friggin remember to use it in the morning. LOL. I also just filled out my forms for insurance!!!!! So happy! I get to call around and figure things out! Can't wait. I have a $500 deductible but after that they will cover 90% of my hospital bills for post/prenatal care and delivery. As far as OBGYN check ups it's 100% covered. Just happy for all that. Woo hoo. Also the woman i've wanted to see is an In-Network OBGYN.. i'm so happy!! I never have saw her before but i heard good things about her. Let me remind you, since i've lived down here i haven't been to a OBGYN. I went to planned parenthood maybe twice for an annual. Last year i went to family planning for a annual. Other than that i haven't been seen. I just can't friggin wait.

Jessie i pray so hard for you that everything is AOK! I'm sure it is. I hate waiting. Seems like 5x's longer. Everything is going to fine babycakes.

Kels well all that answers your questions you had for me.. lol. What CD are you on anyways? Or aren't you paying attention since you're not trying this month? You have to be getting there. I hope you start feeling better. Hmm.. maybe take a PG test anyways. Some girls still get their AF's when PG!! Or did they test that when they did your HSG?

Mel, i am doing good. How are you doing sweety?

Sam, WOOHOO on the progesterone. Such a relief to hear decent news. What dpo are you?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I am jealous that you got your af if that's any consolation! Mine won't come for another month because my corpus luteum from my last pregnancy is still there and delaying af :growlmad: this will be your month though Hun x x x


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

So I was only in the doghouse.for about a minute and then DH just laughed at me lol. I felt so bad! Ohwell, just so glad he's quitting. It was our deal from when we first met that when we got married and started having kids, as soon as i figured out I was pregnant he would start trying to quit. So happy he's really doing it, I know its so hard! 

So, who's trying this month? Is it just Sam and rach right now? I'm losing track of what charts to stalk lol


----------



## BeachChica

Good morninggggggggggggggggggggg girls! :)

Mel - they are testing FSH, Estradiol, and Anti-Mullerian Hormonedone. Gosh I hope my eggies are ok!!!! :shrug: So, was the test you had a HSG or is the saline test something else? I am glad it all turned out OK, just wondering in case I missed getting myself tested for something :)

Rach - sorry that AF has arrived but according to Messina THIS is going to be your month!!! Make sure you get that BBT today so you can start charting. Lindsay said she's ready to stalk your chart!! :) :coffee: I keep my BBT on my nightstand with a mini flashlight and take my temp as soon as I am waking up. They have a little reminder alarm on the program so if you keep your phone on your nightstand you can just enter the data right then. I just kept a little notepad on my nightstand to write down the temp.

Sam - How are you feeling this month? When are you going to test?

Linsday - :yipee: for Kirk!!! That is so great that he is working so hard to quit!

Kelsey - hope you are feeling better today!!!

AFM - AF has started to slow down. I had 2 days of heavy flow and then yesterday it was basically down to a trickle. Do you think that is OK or should I be concerned? You know one thing I was thinking about that I am going to mention next time I go to the doc (probably should have already) is that when I was younger I was on Depo Provera for a long time. The entire time I was on it I never got AF, not even a drop. I thought it was awesome at the time, but now I am wonder if it was bad for my body to not go through that "shedding" process for so many years...? What do you girls think? Of course I have been off of any kind of birth control since April 2009.


----------



## filipenko32

Jessie, mine was a saline scan which is a bit different to a hsg but similar! I definitely don't think that birth control had anything to do with affecting your body. In fact that can preserve your fertility as you don't release as many eggs. You're just going through the blame yourself cycle which I have been through....hmmm let me think...everyday!! Yesterday it was that I used to drink too much diet coke!! :saywhat:
Jessie your results will be great you'll see. We're just having bad luck. When do you get your results? x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay he's probably just glad you care :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Sam---that Progesterone number is good---they want to see anything over 10 to confirm ovulation! Can't wait to watch your temps these next couple days! FX'd!!
Jessie--I love that I'm not the only one that gives my reproductive parts pep talks!! Mine listened on Tuesday, so surely yours listened yesterday :) I've also wondered myself if being on the pill so long (I think it was like 7 or 8 years) affected me TTC now. I do not get ANY ewcm, and I remember before the pill having gobs of it. I suppose though if that was the case, they would have to warn you and wouldn't keep you on the contraceptions so long if it would affect our future fertility.

:hugs: Rachael, sorry stupid AF showed up! She showed up early though so we can get this show on the road and get your BFP sooner this month!! :happydance: Your job starts the same time Mon-Fri right? That will make temping easier, because if you had to always work diff. hours I can see how temping would be a pain. You'll be excited to temp, especially close to OV time and the 2WW. At least I am, it's nearly impossible for me to forget to test, because I can't wait to wake up and see my temp! Jessie I always grab my alarm clock and use that as my light to see the temp (funny our little rituals). Then I keep a calender by my bed to write the temps on.
Lindsay glad Kurt wasn't mad, I didn't think he would be :) He was just wanting you to give him some attention and praise for his good work. lol That's awesome that he's keeping his word and quitting smoking! Good for him!! :flower:
Any big weekend plans? This weekend is another baby shower for me (on Sunday), ugg, dreading it!!!!!!! Tonight we have a fundraiser to go to (Fridays are really my night I like to veg, I hate having stuff going on on Fridays), and tomorrow we have a birthday party. Busy weekend/month--which will hopefully help this non-TTC month pass quicker for me! Next weekend will be the bridal shower, and the weekend after is supposed to be ANOTHER babyshower, but I'm being a bad friend and skipping it to visit my friend from college. My sister encouraged me to skip this weekends babyshower too because I get in such a funk for a couple days after but I can't hide from them forever! And I am so happy for my friends, so I need to share in their joy and pray someday it will be my time.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I've heard drop is only rough on ttc straight after, and that's not always even true bc my brothers SIL got pregnant the cycle straight off of it and has a healthy baby boy to show for it. I also usually only have two heavy days and then it goes to practically nothing and then it comes back a bit for a day and then im down to panty liners for like 3 days. So, yours sounds pretty normal but it never hurts to ask the doc.

Kelsey - you're so strong going to all these baby showers! Such a great friend! Its going to be your time very soon! I googled too and you could def be more fertile after your latest test! Can't wait for your next cycle but enjoy this one off - have an extra drink and some sushi for me ;) 

Mel - its so nice to be seeing you in here again! We missed you! 

Rach - have you started your job for real yet? I hope you love it! Very exciting you can get to a doc you want to see and chat about everything going on lately, its so important to have a good doc! Woohoo!

Sam - how you feelin? When you thinking about testing? 

Oh yea and about the birth control thing - I was on birth control for 10+ years before we got pregnant and i got pregnant straight away with no af between coming off of it and the doc said it could have been a reason why i miscarried but I have another friend who had the same thing happen to her and she has a little boy to show for it so I think its very controversial. Now DH doesn't want me on birth control when this one is born but we'll see...I think i will want to for ease and just get off it a few months before we try for a second. It's hard to even think about right now. 

This weekend - tomorrow I'm going with a good friend to get her wedding dress :) then over to a housewarming party and Sunday I'm going shopping with my lok and out for frozen yogurt with a girlfriend. I think tonight DHs best friend wants to do something but I might send them out and be a bum on the couch lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, 

Rachel - I am glad the first week has gone well. Sorry AF has arrived :hugs: Did you buy your BBT today? Onto another cycle and this is the one mesina predicted for you. I use the light from mobile phone to light up the bbt under the covers so as to not wake OH up at the weekends. I temp vag as it is more accurate and my thighs muffle the sounds of the beeps!

Jess - I have never had long AF either before or after mc's. I can usually go Au natural over night after 2nd day with light pads during the day. Mine never last more that 4 days and that last AF last month I was pushing it saying light flow on the 4th day, more like spotting, if that. Sometimes it may be the 2nd AF that might be more full on but it sounds okay to me. I am sure you AMH will be absolutely fine.

Kelsey - how are you hun? I hope you get through the baby showers okay. I agree with Lindsey. Try and enjoy this month off, it did help me relax a bit more in Jan. Are you still going to temp/opk?

Mel - Think of this as a 'normal' month ov then AF and that might help although I know you want to get AF out of the way and start on the test/ivf etc.

Lindsey - I did test yesterday super white BFN. I caved because 2 other ladies in my other thread got bfp at 8 and 9 dpo. I am glad your OH is doing to so well quitting. 12 days and counting, I really hope he manages to stay off them this time.

afm - OMG don't know where to start. This is what I wrote in my journal this morning.

"Okay this is what happened so far. I wasn't going to test but then thought WTH nothing to lose, so I used an IC same brand as yesterday. Using FMU nothing came up, so I though BFN again but when I really squinted I could see where the line was supposed to be. Yesterday I couldn't even see that! I couldn't tell if there was any colour so thought maybe it was wishful thinking.

Went to town and bought 3x 99p One step cheapies and thought I could see a line with pink in it!! I had saved my FMU (forgot to throw away really!) so used a Superdrug one when I got home and this is what I got. Can you see the line? I have 4 FRER which I might save till tomorrow. Looks pinker in RL."

I haven't put the pics in here but they are in my journal page 5 (post 48).

Still in shock!


----------



## korink26

Omg Sam how could you leave news like that until the end of your post?!?!?!?! Lol!!! The 2nd test is def a BFP!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! :cloud9::happydance::happydance::hugs::happydance::happydance::baby::baby:
Finally some good news and excitement in here! How are you feeling? Please keep us updated in your journey :cloud9:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - I have stopped shaking but my heart is still beating 10 to the dozen. I had this funny feeling since Ov that something was different, I didn't want to say I felt pg as I thought I was just jinxing things or being daft. I have had sore boobs for the last 2 days and this is going from NOT having ANY soreness since mc (and before). I used to get sore boobs with PMT so thought maybe that was them eventually getting back to normal. So this is a new sign for me as my boobs were not sore before my 1st pg, I've felt nauseous and had cramps in the evening for a few days now. 

Getting the BFN yesterday was really disheartening and I nearly didn't test today, glad I did I think! Now the worry and panic start!


----------



## BeachChica

Good morning girls!!!

Omg Sam!!! I am heading over to your journal right now!! That is sooooo great!!! You will be our first BFP of 2012!!!! To all the other ladies, I think next month we should head for a massage too, it seems to work!!!

Lindsay - so glad to hear that about AF. Your cycle sounds just like mine so I feel better!

Mel - I hope you're right about my eggs been preserved a bit during the time I did not get AF.

Kelsey - hope your shower goes ok. Have A LOT to drink, i think that will help!! :wine:

Rach - how is your BBT working out?

Girls I never thought about using the light from my phone to see my temperature. 

AFM- Chris and I got out to the boat last night and this morning we made a trip down by water to a island state park we like to stay at. So far it's a little cloudy but hopefully the sun will come out soon. anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

OMG Sam!!!! Congrats!!!!! wooooohooooo!!!! I'm so excited for you! How funny because I'm crazy and I get up early and look at everyone's charts while I'm checking my email and I looked at yours and thought how great it was looking and that you were probably going to get a BFP and you did!! So happy for you hun!! :hugs: They look great too for 10DPO! You going to try to go into your docs for early bloods? 

Jess - Being out on your boat sounds so lovely! I wish we could all come hang out on your boat lol  look me inviting myself! haha and don't worry about your AF, I'm sure it's fine!

I'm going with my friend today to pick up her wedding dress - I'm so excited to see it! 

Hope you all are having a great weekend so far! :) I'm beaming from the good news for Sam! You started my weekend out so lovely!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Lindsey! They don't really do bloods here for beta hcg. I never had them done even when miscarrying so doubt they'll do them now.

Enjoy picking up the wedding dress with your friend, its such a lovely feeling that. When is the wedding?


----------



## babydust818

OMGGGGOOOOSH SAM!!! So happy for you. Congratulations!!! Have a H&H 9 months!! <3

Jess i hope you had fun on your boat! It's warm here but not nearly as warm as down there! How are you doing sweety? 

Soo... i have DECENT news. I GOT A THERMOMETER!! lol. I made a special trip to walmart just for it! LOL. Going to go setup my chart and stuff! So excited. Anyone have the same brand as me? Mine is MABIS. It has the built in memory for your temp. I'm not using the CBFM this month. I went to Fashion Bug too since i'm a plus sized girl and they had 40% off today and i got an AWESOME deal! Got 6 dress shirts, 1 blouse and 1 pair of khaki jeans for $102!! I needed all these clothes for work. I'm just so excited. lol. Ugh last night i drank so much and today i've been so hung over. I never ever have thrown up from drinking but today changed that. I never in my life wanna drink again! UGH! Just now starting to feel better.


----------



## babydust818

i hope i remember my thermometer in the morning..... lol. got my chart in my signature now! whoop whoop go me. anything you can tell me about charting would be helpful. i have no idea where temps should be?

ugh when i click on my ticker it doesn't even go to my chart... wtf. someone please explain what im doing wrong lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - the wedding is October 27th and my due date is July 26th so I've got 3 months to fit into a bridesmaid dress lol I can do it! How are you feeling today?? 

Rach - yay for getting the BBT! I am clueless when it comes to having a ticker and having it link straight to your chart. The only way I know how to share my chart is to go to fertility friend and go to your chart and then at the top of the page there's a tab that says "sharing" and click on "get code". Then copy and paste the bbcode and put it in your signature and you'll get the "My Ovulation Chart" link in your signature. The other ladies might be able to help you get the ticker to actually link but I'm so clueless, I tried and failed! lol


----------



## babydust818

OMG it wasn't working still but i THINK i got it. Can y'all see it?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Rachel I can see your chart! Woo hoo for bbt and temping. Sounds like you got a fab bargain for you work clothes!

Lindsey - You'll be able to lose the baby weight by then I am sure. I had a bit of back ache this morning which was a bit scary as last time I got bad backache I started bleeding 2nd mc. I think it is normal though and seems to have eased. Alternating between nausea and hunger. Its a bit like when you are hunger over, that kind of funny stomach feeling. 

Kelsey - how are you? Hope the baby showers etc wasn't too tough on you. Did you have a few drinks?

Jess - loved the pic on FB of your boat trip this weekend. Looks fab, we had a reasonably warm Sunday. It got up to a balmy 14oC/57oF!!

Mel - how are you? Hope you are having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Well we got home this afternoon after our weekend on the boat. It was so nice and the weather was almost like summer! We had lot of fun and even did a bit of drinking. I don't really drink too often anymore so it doesn't take much for me LOL.

How are you girls doing?

Sam - I am still so super excited about your BFP!!! 

Lindsay we would love you have you guys on the boat, let me know if you are ever in the Tampa Bay area! :)


Rach - yeah!!!! for the BBT. I saw you even posted your chart. That is so great. We will help you as you go through the month with it. Just make sure you take your temp each morning before you step one foot out of the bed. Its best to take it right as you are starting to wake up (then enter it in FF or write it down as soon as possible). If you can track your CM that will help too! Good luck!

Mel - How are you doing?

Kelsey - did you survive your shower?

Eliza - if you are stalking :wave:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! At first i was getting so frustrated because it wasn't showing up then i couldn't see the BD schedule on there and realized you can't unless you are VIP. Ugh! Whatevs. At least i have something to look at as far as temps go. Pretty excited i must say! Hope you girls can shed some light on it for me because i have no idea what #'s mean lol.

Jess sounds like you had a terrific weekend! I love having a little drink to go with the nice warm sun! Especially if it's ICE cold, mmm! Hope you had fun! Are you TTC this month? If so, we will be buddies! I think i am 1 day behind you!

Sam how is that beanster?!?! Is it brewing up a storm in there? Any new symptoms?

Kels where are you my love?! Miss you so very much. What are you doing to keep your mind off of TTC? Is it making you feel any better? 

Lindsay how did the wedding dress shopping coming along? When is your next doctors appt?

Mel :wave: hiii hunny! 

AFM i had a good weekend. Got wayy too drunk Friday night like i said. Had a very bad first half of my day Saturday from the hangover, but then got everything accomplished around the house that i needed to do! Then today i just sat around with the windows wide open. Was 75 degrees here!! Going to be like this all week. It sucks because i'll be stuck at work! wahh!!! Oh well. I am just so pumped up to be charting temps. It's new to me and makes me feel like a 'fresh' start. I haven't been taking my prenatals for a few months :dohh: going to start taking them again. It's just so hard for me to remember things. UGH! Hope i can remember what i'm learning at work! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! xoxo


----------



## confusedprego

I can't believe it's Monday morning already! :( Ohwell!! We had a nice weekend - saw some friends and had some dinner with my family last night. We picked up my friends wedding dress - so gorgeous! she's going to look amazing! 

Rach - so glad you got a BBT! I think you'll find it nice to chart, it always made me feel like I had some control/understanding of what was going on. 

Sam - I had that feeling of being hungry but not wanting to eat at the same time, definitely very normal and a great sign!! :) I had backaches too, they scared me like crazy but everything worked out ok! 

Jess - I definitely will! DH would absolutely love that! It's hard to get DH out of the state of Maryland, though, ugh! lol 

Kelsey - hope your shower went OK, I saw some pics on facebook, looks like it was a good time. 

AFM - Since I've been able to feel the little guy moving around in there I get nervous when one day he moves more than others and I've read a lot on it lately and I guess it's really normal this early to feel him move a lot one day and only a little the next as he might be facing a different way, and he's not that big yet, etc etc. So, that takes away another reason for me to freak out, lol. 

Hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## babydust818

Ugh this morning i forgot to take my temp as soon as i woke up. I went pee and then as i was sitting on the toilet i remembered. So, the temp today isn't accurate but it will do. Ughhh it's Monday. WAH!!! I want to go back to bed....

Lindsay awh! I bet it's an amazing feeling to feel him move around! So happy for ya hunny!! I can't wait until he's here!! He is going to be very handsome and very spoiled!


----------



## confusedprego

Honestly Rach its better to temp before you get out of bed but I've done it both ways and you still get an idea of what's going on. My first cycle I temped I did it in the bathroom as soon as I got up and then I was better and did it before I got out of bed in the morning and those were better but really not that different as long as the house wasnt freezing lol. try to get used to doing it before you get up but you can still use the temps when you get up, it just needs to be very quickly after you get up. Lol I think that was a big long ramble sorry! Haha


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - I know one of the other ladies I know used to do that as she kept the bbt in the bathroom. I think as long as it is first thing when you wake up and you are consistant. ie temping in bed or in the bathroom then you should be okay.

Thanks Lindsey, feel a bit better now. So I worry throughout 1st tri about some symptoms appearing or disappearing then worry in 2nd tri about movement. This is going to be a long 9 months!!

Hi Jess, Mel and Kelsey - hope you are all okay.

afm - had a bit of a wobble last night, removed a ticker I had done earlier. Boobs not as sore, reduced cramps. Same again today although still slight nausea but only after I had had breakfast but my lines were darker so taking comfort in that. Being at work is also taking my mind off things so maybe I am just not focused in it so much to notice the little things.


----------



## babydust818

I wasn't trying to do it in the bathroom. I just forgot and when I was in the bathroom I remembered. my thermometer is in the bedroom. I was like dang it!


----------



## babydust818

Sam I'm sure you're fine. I will say a prayer for you hunny. sorry I am at work so can only update quick


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Rachel, I will feel better once past AF due day (Wed). We see so many chemical stories on here it make you wonder why you test so early. I am sure things are fine and I feel better now.


----------



## korink26

So great to see that everybody seemed to have a great weekend! Sam, try and just enjoy the pregnancy (I know, so impossible for us to do especially having had losses). If your lines keep getting stronger, then hopefully you won't have to worry about a chemical. I think with a chemical it never really gets darker, does it? I guess what do I know, but you're fine! :) When do you have your first appointments? My Dr. also does not do any blood tests or anything until the first us, although they said I could come in as early as 6 weeks for an us if I wanted (usually they make you wait until 10 weeks).
Rachael, I AM SO PROUD OF YOU GETTING YOUR THERMOMETER!!!! This week is just a proud week for you, starting your new job, insurance and YOUR THERMOMETER!!! I can't wait to watch your chart, and then we'll know once and for all if you're ovulating, and when you ovulate. Once you have that figured out, you'll be PG in no time! I have a walgreens thermometer. That'll be nice with the built in memory because then you can just go to bed after and read the temp later if you want to. Just make sure you're temping the same time every morning, because at least for me my temp varies a lot if I take it later or earlier (this whole daylight savings thing made my temps drop hugely). I really need to get a new ticker like you guys that shows what CD I'm on. Will hafta work on that later. Oh and as far as understanding you temps, probably won't really be able to tell until you officially ovulate and then you'll be able to see right away what we're talking about. Can't wait to help you with it, I love BBT'ing! And yah for all your new work clothes! A great deal feels AWESOME. So obviously there was no mention of your previous job and you're just in the clear! What a relief!
Lindsay do you plan on breastfeeding? That's supposed to snap you back into shape pretty quick! Although since I think you said you were pretty active before you became PG you'll have no issues getting right back into shape. Can Kirk feel him move yet??
Everybody talks about Jessie's boat pics on facebook, but I never see them! I'll have to actually go on your page and change the setting so that I see all of your posts, instead of whatever they automatically set it at. I wanna see the pics and drool :) 
AFM, weekend was super busy, and we had great weather yesterday--65 degrees! That's awesome for here! sucks I was stuck inside at a shower all afternoon, but I still got to enjoy about an hour of it. Got some cleaning done with the windows open---nothing better (well there's a lot better, but when it comes time to clean, it's best if you can do it with the windows open). The shower I handled much better than the last one. I think because this shower I wasn't surrounded by a bunch of PG girls all talking about their pregnancy. I've been debating back and forth in my head about BD'ing once or twice this week, won't use preseed or anything, and just see what happens. If it's meant to be it'll be. I've read so much about it, and it seems a lot of dr's recommend their patients to BD as much as possible the same month as their HSG because they're most fertile then. Others say that there's a greater risk of ectopic. I'm just so torn, and I'd be devasted if I had an ectopic all because I was impatient. So who knows?! Even though it seems like I'm stressing, I'm actually just kind of whatever about it. If I woke up tomorrow and realized my temps were up and I OV'd I'd be fine and I guess there wouldn't be a decision for me to make!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - that is so what I was like in Jan, do we or do we not.? I was just waiting for the bloods to be done never mind any potential increased risk, so Ican understand your hesitation. All I wanted was to see a temp rise and know that I wouldn't have to make that choice any more. I will say that once ov occurs and you haven't 'tried' then it was a big weight off my shoulders. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I don't think your BDing schedule on FF is only on the VIP. Just log when you BD and it should show up when you look at your chart. Are you entering your data on your phone, computer or both? Also, like the other girls said, just try to take your temps about the same time every day. If you don't realize until much later I don't think you should bother entering it because it might affect your chart. 

Lindsay - I bet that is so exciting to feel the little guy moving!!! How is your baby room coming along? Would love to see some pics. 

Sam - its so hard when you get your BFP early isn't it!!??? Time seemed to drag for me until my first appt. Will your doctor monitor you more closely this time?

Kelsey - I think you should just go with the flow this month and just let whatever happens happen. Maybe there will be no pressure this month and that will help.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - is today O day for you??? I just looked at your chart!!!


----------



## korink26

No, I think my temps have just been super low because of Daylight Savings time! But, I guess we'll find out in the next couple days! My cervix though still feels kind of firm and closed, so I'm thinking I'm still a couple days away. Maybe not though!?


----------



## babydust818

OMG FINALLY! bNb is back!!! I was having withdrawals all damn day! LOL. I'm so happy because now my mood thing is back. It's been frozen to where i couldn't change it for months! There' still the uploading picture thing that doesn't work for me... ugh! 

Anyways, im going to try and remember to temp same time every morning. I hope i don't forget. This morning all i did was sit up in the bed, stood up and went to the bathroom and while i was on the toilet i realized i forgot. So i went back into the bedroom, laid on the bed and took my temp. So it was all within 2 mins of waking up. Is that okay? I'm going to try to do it before i even get out of bed, but i had just forgotten this morning. 

I am so tired for some reason. So ready for bed..... can't wait for the friggin weekend!!!!

Kels i bet giving up O time has got to be hard. I couldn't imagine. I say do what you think is best. Whatever is meant to be will find a way! Please help me with my chart LOL. I prob won't O for another like 10+days. 

Sam are you tryin to calm the nerves down? i hope you're doing okay and feeling tons better.

Mel, Jess, Lindsay :wave: hiii girls! Hope you're doing okay! <3


----------



## korink26

Omg I was the crazy lady hitting refresh every 2 min to see if.it was back! I almost facebooked you all Cuz I missed you! 
Rach babes I will help you with your temping fo sho! I think we're all excited to help you :) I can giggle thinking of you sitting on the toilet realizing you forgot to temp :) It'll take a lil bit before it becomes part of your daily routine.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! I am so missing my hour from daylight savings time! DH had to practically drag me out of bed this morning and I'm still moving slowly! I had yoga again last night - I wish they had it more times a week and it wasn't so expensive! I can only really afford once a week but it's so so nice! I ordered my bridesmaid dress for the wedding I'm in yesterday. I got it one size bigger than I usually wear more for boob area than belly as I hope to shrink back to relatively normal within 3 months - it'll be my motivation! 

Rach - I remember the first time that I remembered to take my temp before I got out of bed - I was so proud of myself! I used to always forget too and would end up taking it while I was peeing. The only thing you have to remember is on the weekends if you sleep in, your temp will probably be different if you don't take it at your usual time. I usually wake up when I'm supposed to get up anyway and would just take my temp and go back to sleep but if you don't it might be a little different. 

Kelsey - I think you guys should just not think about it and if you want to BD then BD, and if you don't, then don't. Let what will be, be! It might be just what you need regardless of whether you get PG or not :) That's what DH and I did the first time we got pregnant and we got pregnant straight away. Oh, and DH felt the little one move for the first time two days ago, it was so exciting! 

Jess - you going to be back to trying again next month like you thought?? It is cool to feel the baby move, but it's of course turned into one more thing to worry about. He moved a lot yesterday, so I was happy about that. He was doing yoga with me  

Sam - how you doin, hun??? When is AF day? I hated waiting for that day but don't worry! if your test are getting darker, you're fine! chemicals start fading very quickly I think! 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! I actually remembered this morning LOL. I kept waking myself up throughout the night, worrying about it. lol. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Rachel - I did that for the first month and still do sometimes,especially in teh 2ww!

Lindsey - cd28 tomorrow so tomorrow/thursday when AF should have been due. In Nov I got BFP 12dpo, lines getting darker (although never as dark as I got today!!) it was after 14dpo that my lines started getting lighter. In some ways I want to keep testing so then I might know but maybe I should have faith that it will all be okay. I do feel more positive about this one, more than my other 2 pg's so I'm hoping that means something. I want to do a digi tomorrow and see if I get a 2-3, I hope so

Kelsey - I felt the same, wondering if I could see people on FB!! Argh! difficult to tell whats going on with regards your temps. Have you decided what you re going to do?

Hi Jess and Mel!!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!

Rach - you are cracking me up! You will get the hang of the temping in no time so don't worry. In fact, like the other girls said, after a while you will looking forward to taking it. The weekends can be tough but if you are starting to wake up just take your temp and go back to bed. Mine shows the last temp taken the next time I start it up (but it only shows for about a second so you have to look quick when you are read to get that temp). Also the big thing is remembering to take your thermometer with you if you are going to be away. I have forgotten it several times. 

Sam - I saw your pics in your journal!! They look awesome. You are giving me some hope too (I am also 38) so you better keep this one cookin"!!!

Lindsay - this time thing has been awful!!! I usually get up at 5:45am so now its 4:45am!!! Ugh! I like your thinking with the dress!!! I can't remember if you said this or not but will you breast feed? Yes, I should be back to TTC next month as long as I get clearance from my doctor. I need to get the progesterone and see how the whole monitoring thing is going to work with my trip. I don't know, I have a feeling now that he might tell me to wait. 

Kelsey - Did you stay up and what the Bachelor last night!!?? Omgosh it was crazy. I am sort of thinking those 2 are made for eachother. They are both so odd!!!

Mel - How are you doing today girl?

AFM - I am home today. My grandfather-in-law's funeral is this afternoon. We are having the family over afterwards so I am trying to do a bit of cleaning up around the house this morning. Chris and I bought a 4 bedroom house when we got married (planning for kids etc) and now I just hate to have all this space. Even the rooms you don't use get dirty and I hate having to clean the house!!!! ugh! off to start my chores, I will check in with you girls later!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls:- Back from St Mary's and we saw Lesley Regan. In a nutshell she said ABSOLUTELY NO to IVF and that it in no way improves the live take home baby rate and best news ever... WE DON'T HAVE TO WAIT TO TRY AGAIN, SHE SAID THIS MADE NO DIFFERENCE WHATSOEVER!!! And I have an "Excellent" chance of being successful next time. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So we've decided to go with the steroid therapy etc and try on our own. She said she is sure my af will come back and just now I had some pink spotting on toilet paper (maybe because my misery has suddenly lifted!) Today is a good day!! :yipee:
I know kels about the withdrawal symptoms from here!!! it was awful :haha:
Sam this will be your forever baby I just know it!!! :yipee: :yipee: 
Jess - so sorry about your grandfather in law :cry: 
lindsay - yay for weddings and bridesmaid dresses! how lovely, you'll shrink back don't worry - hopefully not in the boob area though!
Rach - temp taking is a pain sometimes but it does give a good overall picture. Check mine out in the first half of my cycle - I was too lazy to be bothered to take it at the same time so they look like icycles but it was just about ok to interpret!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls:- Back from St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic (best in Europe) and we saw Lesley Regan. In a nutshell she said ABSOLUTELY NO to IVF and that it in no way improves the live take home baby rate and best news ever... WE DON'T HAVE TO WAIT TO TRY AGAIN, SHE SAID THIS MADE NO DIFFERENCE WHATSOEVER!!! And I have an "Excellent" chance of being successful next time. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So we've decided to go with the steroid therapy etc and try on our own. She said she is sure my af will come back and just now I had some pink spotting on toilet paper (maybe because my misery has suddenly lifted!) Today is a good day!! :yipee:
I know kels about the withdrawal symptoms from here!!! it was awful :haha:
Sam this will be your forever baby I just know it!!! :yipee: :yipee: 
Jess - so sorry about your grandfather in law :cry: 
lindsay - yay for weddings and bridesmaid dresses! how lovely, you'll shrink back don't worry - hopefully not in the boob area though!
Rach - temp taking is a pain sometimes but it does give a good overall picture. Check mine out in the first half of my cycle - I was too lazy to be bothered to take it at the same time so they look like icycles but it was just about ok to interpret!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel - that is such good news, I am so so happy for you that you can try again straight away!!:happydance: I was thinking of buying her book off amazon but I hope I might not need it now. Lets hope thats definitely the start of Af now.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope so Sam and we can be bump buddies!! Something is def going on down there - slight pains, ahh I don't know, im all over the place hormonally...


----------



## annmariecrisp

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya girls:- Back from St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic (best in Europe) and we saw Lesley Regan. In a nutshell she said ABSOLUTELY NO to IVF and that it in no way improves the live take home baby rate and best news ever... WE DON'T HAVE TO WAIT TO TRY AGAIN, SHE SAID THIS MADE NO DIFFERENCE WHATSOEVER!!! And I have an "Excellent" chance of being successful next time. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: So we've decided to go with the steroid therapy etc and try on our own. She said she is sure my af will come back and just now I had some pink spotting on toilet paper (maybe because my misery has suddenly lifted!) Today is a good day!! :yipee:
> I know kels about the withdrawal symptoms from here!!! it was awful :haha:
> Sam this will be your forever baby I just know it!!! :yipee: :yipee:
> Jess - so sorry about your grandfather in law :cry:
> lindsay - yay for weddings and bridesmaid dresses! how lovely, you'll shrink back don't worry - hopefully not in the boob area though!
> Rach - temp taking is a pain sometimes but it does give a good overall picture. Check mine out in the first half of my cycle - I was too lazy to be bothered to take it at the same time so they look like icycles but it was just about ok to interpret!!

Hi honey,
I am so pleased that you had a good appointment and its great that you saw her in person!! I am up there next tuesday....was this your first appointment?? If so how long does it take and what tests did you have? 

I'm so pleased for you xxxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

So excited for you Mel! Thats great news! Hope AF comes for you soon! Let me know when you attract chartig again and I'll add you to my list of people to stalk lol


----------



## korink26

Omg Linds I know, daylight savings time is KILLING ME!! Maybe it's my age, but I am just struggling to adjust! And you tempers in here, have your temps been affected at all by the change? My temps have been soo low!
Rachael---yaah for you remembering! Omg, when it's OV time and 2WW time, I don't sleep very good because I'm so anxious to wake up and take my temp!
Sam, I'm so happy you're feeling good and secure with this pregnancy! Can't wait for your first scan pics!
Jessie sorry for your and DH's loss! Hope today wasn't too rough for you :( And yes, I did stay up and watch the Bachelor! And you're exactly right, I think they're perfect for each other because they're both "odd". I'm glad the season is done, because towards the end when it was out everywhere that he choose courtney, it was kind of pointless to watch. Plus, I just really didn't like him---kind of a jerk I thought.
OMG MEL---WHAT GREAT NEWS FOR YOu!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I hope it's just the pick me up you needed :) Now bring on AF, and then bring on your :bfp:!!!!


----------



## babydust818

AWESOME NEWS MEL!!! So happy for you girl!!! That is awesome awesome awesome news. I bet you are so relieved and ready to start TTC again! Sounds like this next time will be the winner!!!!! :happydance:

*Kelsey* how you doing sweety pie!? Did you BD at all like you said you might? If not, then HUGE congrats to you for being so headstrong :thumbup: I can't wait for the 2WW this month. Can't wait to see my chart all filled out.

*Lindsay* just like Kelsey said, the daylight savings time has really got my sleep schedule in a funk too. Making me insane! I just wanna go back to bed in the mornings. Ughhh..... how is that handsome little man doing?! Is he moving around alot? :baby:

*Jessie* you doing anything fun this weekend?! Any boating in the forecast? It's going to be so gorgeous here all week. Today was so warm. Almost hit 80! It's so hot in this house right now. i just wanna strip off all my clothes... hmm... brb... ;)

*Sam* you feeling anymore confident about being prego? I know it's all a dream and blur until you get your first appt. When should you get your first appt? You're at high risk.. so wouldn't they try really hard to see you as soon as possible?

AFM.... I am just sitting around. I'm so tired! Been learning so much from the new job that i just can't contain it. I seriously can't. I feel like i'm in school again, but i just can't concentrate. There's so much to learn. It's crazy! Kinda is freaking me out. I got to know all the banking laws, procedures, etc. Plus know what our bank offers and yada yada. Very intimidating, but i'm trying! My class has 21 people in it and 1 has already dropped out. Like WTF. It's only been a week. lol. Ahhh i so can't wait for the 2ww! This month i am going to use the smiley opk's instead of CBFM. It's expensive, but i heard good things about them. I hope i get a damn smiley, otherwise i'll be so pissed! Will have to get my bat OH's dad got me for xmas out and bash every stick and my vagina! Okay... maybe not vagina, but sticks definitely. Well, it's bedtime. Morning comes sooo quick. So glad to have bnb back! Missed you all so much! Felt like i was going to have to go to a mental health clinic! Love you girls! Night. :sex:

ooops, i meant.... :sleep:... mwahha!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls!

Ugh, I know, daylight savings time is still killing me! I think it won't be better until this weekend, although I'm better today than I was yesterday. 

Kelsey - looks like you're right around O!! I'll be curious to see how your temps are this month off of the clomid. 

Jess - So sorry for you and DH's loss!! :hugs: 

Sam - How you doin?? Getting nauseous yet? It took me around 5.5 weeks to feel significantly nauseous and not until 6.5 weeks did I actually get sick. Once I got sick it was all the time except for a few random days thrown in there that would just send me into complete panic as my boobs woudln't hurt anymore and I would feel fine and I just immediately thought the worst! But, that wasn't the case so try to keep that in mind if you start feeling better. 

Rach - That's really exciting about your new job - just hang in there, you'll get it!! Everyone's going through the same thing. and yes, the little man is moving around a lot. Not as much at night anymore though which is disappointing for DH but soon enough he'll be big enough that it'll be easier to feel and he'll get to whenever he wants. 

Yesterday was my first angel's due date, so I'm glad that's over! I tried to not think about it during the day but just had anxiety all day! I didn't even mention it to DH, I don't think he remembered - or maybe he did because he shaved his massive beard off for me last night which made me really happy :)

Hope everyone has a great day!! xoxo


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Rach the smiley opks are the best! I used them this past time and I just loved them! I still have a pic in my phone of the smiley that I sent to DH to let him know what he was coming home to ;) lol I bought a ton of them and DH joked and told me I was going to have to sell them on ebay bc we were going to get pregnant that month and I just laughed at him but he was right!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - I have been mildly nauseas since 5dpo but today is much worse. However I am putting that down to the amoxicillin I started taking Monday evening for UTI. Boobs less sore, I know fluctuating symptoms are to be expected but that was a nice reassuring sign for me as like I have said before I didn&#8217;t have sore boobs until 6th week last time. Still my lines are darker again today. I will continue until my IC's run out (I have 4 left) then stop. I got a 1-2 on the digi, I was hoping for 2-3 but I suppose it is still correct to dates.

Jess &#8211; I must have missed your post, Sorry for you and OH loss :hugs:

Mel &#8211; anything yet? Come on womb, get a move on.

Kelsey &#8211; How much time was altered with the time change. Usually the body adapt within a day or so temping wise.

Rachel &#8211; It will be a lot to learn but most of the remembering will be done on the job whilst you are actually working. I find I remember more once the job actually starts and just think all the other 19 people will be feeling the same as you. I liked my smiley OPK, it was so nice to see that little happy face smiling back at you. I only really used mine to confirm ic opks but still great to use.

My Mum is arriving here tomorrow evening so I am not sure how much posting I'll be able to do. We are going away for the weekend as I am rapidly running out of things to do around this area. Luckily the B&B has wifi! We are sharing a twin which may be a huge mistake as she snores like a trouper. I can usually hear her 3 rooms away, I might need to borrow OH&#8217;s aircraft ear defenders!


----------



## BeachChica

Good morning girls!

OMGosh Mel - that is so great!!! Can't wait to hear all of your details about the visit! It seems like you and I have the same craziness going on with our bodies!!! Why did she not recommend the IVF? Which steriods will you be on this time? I hope AF comes on soon so you can get going on :sex:

Rach - that is so great about your new job. They are definitely overwhelming at first but you will have it in no time!!! Yes, we will probably be out on the boat this weekend. I don't know if I told you girls but Chris and I are going to be in a video for our marina so we will be going there Friday afternoon for the filming. I will share the link with you girls when its finished :)

Kelsey - I had a huge change in temps the first day of the time change but hopefully they will start to level out now.

Lindsay - sorry you had a rough day yesterday :hugs: So glad you have so much positive to look forward now though!

Sam - hope you have a great time with your Mum. Are you going away somewhere close? Does she know yet about your BFP or are you going to tell her when she arrives?

Not much new with me. Chris' grandfathers service turned out nice yesterday. We had a nice time in the afternoon too when everyone came to our house. Also my doctors office called and said that everything was normal with my Day 3 test. I am not exactly sure what that means so I had them fax me the results. I have not logged on to my work email yet to get the fax but when I do I will post the numbers to see what you girls think.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Well I just pulled the fax with my Day 3 lab results and here they are:

FSH: 8.1 miu/ml
Estradiol: 26 pg/ml
Anti mullerian hormone: 2.83 ng/ml

My doctors office said these results are normal but I am not really sure I know what these numbers mean until I go to my doctors appt next month. Anyone know? Do I have a good quantity and quality of eggs?

Thanks! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess found this about AMH

The current, most common measurement of AMH levels is as follows:
High Over 3.0ng/ml
Normal Over 1.0ng/ml
Low Normal 0.7-0.9ng/ml
Very low 0.3-0.6ng/ml
Very low Less than 0.3ng/ml

And this was from IVF document -

AMH levels less than 0.2 - 0.5 ng/mL are associated with increased IVF cycle cancellation rates and fewer eggs retrieved from the ovaries.
&#8226; AMH levels greater than 2.5 ng/mL are associated with greater number of eggs retrieved and a better fertility potential.


So looks like fine healthy number to me!!


----------



## pinksmarties

FSH - 
A normal FSH level is usually between 3 mIU/ml - 10 mIU/ml. Levels of more than 12 mIU/ml are worrisome and suggest impaired ovarian reserve. Levels of more than 25 confirm ovarian failure and are found in menopausal women. FSH levels can also be artificially raised by ovulation inducing drugs such as clomiphene citrate ( clomid).


----------



## korink26

Omg Rachael, I don't envy you with the new job. I hate the beginning when all the info is thrown at you, it gets so overwhelming! Soon you'll be the one training everybody else though :) I looovvee the smiley OPK's, takes all the guess work out of it. Plus, the sticks are the same basically as our CBFM, and although they tell you to not try and read the tests, I can usually still tell when a positive is close by the sticks. I also plan to only use the smiley face OPK's next month! (When I tried using OPK's from the $ Store, I never got a positive). Paid so much fricken money for my CBFM, and I'm done with it. See, you hated that bat when you got it, but it could def. come in handy for a few things! haha, you crack me up girl :)
Aww Linds, you should have said something yesterday, I'm sure it was a tough day for you! At least with lil one baking you could rub your belly and know that soon you will have your rainbow (although he will never replace your angel) <3 
Have fun Sam! This will be the perfect thing for you to keep your mind off things. That's funny about your mom snoring, it's my dad we have to worry about when we all go on vacation together. He's worse than a freight train!
Jessie I was thinking about your test on the way to work! So glad the numbers came back good! I was going to google it, but looks like Sam already did! yyyaahhh for having super eggs :) Will you still wait until your next appt to try? How many weeks until your amazing vaca?!
AFM--I know I've read over and over that daylight savings time should only affect your temps for a day or 2. Mine have stayed so low though! I looked last year, and daylight savings fell on OV day, and my temps went up as normal after that. I wasn't planning on temping after I had confirmed OV, but maybe during the week I still will anyway before I go to work I just won't set an alarm for the weekends. We did end up BD'ing last night, but only because we wanted to and it wasn't necessarily "proper form" for baby making? TMI?!? lol It was the first time in a long time we got outta that boring missionary position that is "supposed" to help and left the preseed in the drawer. It was such a relief!
Have a happy hump day ladies!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya jess, glad everything went as well as it could with your grandfather in law :hugs: 
And those are FANTASTIC numbers! You definitely don't have a problem there. I think we've just had bad luck Jess. Lesley Regan said I so 'me and you' have an "Excellent" chance of being successful so we just have to keep ttc! x x x

my period not coming back is really getting to me now :-( After 2 procedures because it failed the 1st time it's going to be a f***er I just know it. It will prob be another month. Thinking about getting some hormones from somewhere!


----------



## babydust818

*Jessie* I'm not sure what it's suppose to be for all that, but by the sounds it is good. I would maybe google what normal readings are. I'm kinda lost though... are you TTC right now? If so we are going to be in the 2WW together!

*Kelsey* woohoo on the doggy style or butt sex you had last night!!! I bet it was so nice to finally just relax and take a breather. OH and i do it any which way. I just can't do missionary a lot. It just drives me nuts! I feel it's best when you're making true love. Sometimes i just want it in and out.. QUICK! ;) I'm not sure about the whole temping thing as far as daylight savings time, but i imagine it has a lot to do with it. I need to take a look at your chart when i get done writing this. I too am not using CBFM this month. F that thing! 

*Mel* I understand your frustration. I too would want AF to hurry up and come. It sucks because you just don't know and you have no way of really telling. Just hang in there hunny. It will come! The more stress-free you are, the faster she will be here.

*Sam+Lindsay* how are the preggers?!?! You girls feeling alright?!

*AFM* I'm SO tired. I can't wait until Friday afternoon. I just wanna sleep. Work was craziness today. We were learning all sorts of stuff and i just can't think right now. It is SOOO HOT HERE!!!!! I think i got a sunburn driving home. It's 80+ here today. Very nice and relaxing! Wish i was outside all day with a nice ice cold slushy beer.. mmm! HA! And i said i was never going to drink again......


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - you crack me up. Kelsey is going to pee her pants when she reads your post. 

Sam - thanks for looking that stuff up. I did some googling about the individual numbers too but I wonder what the whole picture is of my situation. I will probably not have another appt with the doctor until the end of the month when the do the follicle count so I guess I will talk to him then. 

Mel - so was that doctor able to give you any info on what she thinks is going on or does she also feel like its just bad luck? I really hope we get our happy ending soon!!!


----------



## korink26

hahaha omg Rach!! NNNNOOOO butt sex!!!! :saywhat: LOL!
Mel, are you still spotting? How many weeks has it been? There is something you can take to bring on your period, isn't there? But maybe you can only use that in certain circumstances? Thinking about you hun....nothing worse than waiting for AF when you have no idea how near or far it is.


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - there is definitely something you can take to bring on AF. I had to take it to get my period started back up after I got off the depo.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies! 

Jess - From what I can tell from Dr. Google - your numbers look great!! So excited for you!! When's your next appointment??

Rach - It's super nice here too!! It was 80 here as well and all my work friends and I went out to happy hour for someone's last day on Friday and I had the most delicious yogurt ever while everyone else had their drinks. I want more now! lol You'll feel so much better once you've been at your job a couple weeks, it's so tough starting a new job! 

Kelsey - DH and I never do one position during baby making time, DH makes it last as long as possible, which he usually does anyway (TMI, sorry lol) so that I'll get the biggest O - which they say helps the spermies make it into your uterus. I learned about it in an evolution class I took, that you have some almost like "dip stick" thing that will release more of your mucus that will help bring the spermies up into the uterus. That way the more the guy is "investing" into you the more likely he is to get you preggers lol. So, enjoy the sex! I never do the legs in the air either, I just don't go to the bathroom after and go right to sleep (on my belly). lol too many details in there for you guys?! haha. 

Sam - have you called your doctor yet? Your temps are looking lovely! Hope you're feeling OK (but not great lol)!!!

Mel - I hope you get AF figured out! How frustrating! You're in my thoughts, hun! 

AFM - I didn't say anything about the due date thing bc I was trying to not think about it too much, but it was definitely bugging my subconscious as I felt nauseous all day. I feel better about it now that it is has passed and am thankful for everything I do have. This little one will never replace my other baby but if that didn't happen, I wouldn't have this baby either, and I do believe it may just be his spirit wasn't ready before and now he is, so maybe I didn't lose him at all. I think the hardest day for me is going to be July 4th - that's the day we found out we were pregnant last time and I'll be so close to birth that I'm sure my hormones will be all of the place! Any time someone mentions July 4th I get a little weepy for some reason. Kinda silly. 

Anyway, my next doctor's appointment is next Friday. I think I'm getting close to the point that they're going to trust my cervix and I won't have to go in every two weeks. Yoga has been absolutely fantastic! I wish I could go every day! My weight gain is going through the roof lately though! I've gained 17lbs already! I think they say 5lbs in the first trimester and a lb a week for the rest of the pregnancy so....that's 5 + 9 = 14lbs. I guess I'm not too bad then :blush: I'll post a belly pic this weekend! Getting pretty big - love it! I'm also starting to retain water, so I hope my feet don't get too bad, I think the yoga will help. 

Alright, I should go to work - love you guys! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Linsdey - I will go direct to the EPU for a scan around 7 week, I'll book that next week. The GP's here aren't really involved that much and normally I would just see mw at 8 weeks for the booking appointment. I will do that again but not sure what use it'll be as last time it was pointless, she didn't do bloods or even a urine check.

I won't be telling my Mum. She doesn't know about the 2nd mc either. I want to get a nice scan before we think about telling anyone else.

Jess - all the numbers all together look fab, nothing tt worry about and hopefully you'll feel more ressured when you speak to your Dr later this month.

Rachel - what are you like! My first thought was Kelsey will be killing herself at what you wrote. One more day after tody then its the weekend and you can relax. I wish it was ice and warm here

Mel - would you consider taking something to kick start AF? I hoped with the spotting it wou;dn't be far way.

Kelsey - yay for the non missionary position bd! We kinda stick to that during ov time but the rest of the month is a free for all.

afm - darker lines again today. FRER line was coming up even as the dye was still going across the window! Nausea, boobs and cramps all fluctuating but still there.


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!

Lindsay - My next appt should be Day 3 of my next cycle. It looks like I would be due for AF on April 3rd so it looks like maybe the 5th or 6th I would go in to have them look at my follicles. Hopefully those will be good too :) (its so hard to book that in advance since you never know for sure when AF will arrive) So cute about the weight gain. I can't wait to see your next bump pic! Are you taking them weekly? I started to do that with my first couple pregnancies. All of that kind of stuff starts to get less and less exciting for me now after the losses. So glad everything is going well with your cervix. That is really interesting about the "dip stick" I've never heard that!!

Sam - so great for your lines getting darker. Are you seeing your regular OB or a specialist? Yeah for feeling crappy too!!! :thumbup:

Kelsey - I never thought about sticking to missionary during OV. We just do whatever, but like Linsday said I just go right to bed afterwards.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, i can definitely relate to the whole due date thing. My angel's due date is in 2-3 weeks. Very hard and difficult no matter what. It's amazing how someone you never knew, can impact you like that. I can understand your reasoning behind 4th of July as well. No reason to explain that. Also, the weight gain is AWESOME! You will be fine. This one girl i know gained 100 lbs LOL. It happens!

Sam i am just over the moon excited for you! You deserve it so very much! This is your rainbow baby. This is your sticky bean!!!!! xoxoxo I saw your tests on your journal. NICE lines!!!!

Jessie, Mel, Kelsey :wave: hope you girls are doing awesome!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, I got some clomid yesterday!! Hope to catch an egg in 10 days! Bit more excited now but soooo tired and wiped out on this clomid I feel like I did when I was preggo!


----------



## babydust818

I have everything crossed for you Mel! All the kinks and bumps are gone and you will get your sticky bean!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks girls, I got some clomid yesterday!! Hope to catch an egg in 10 days! Bit more excited now but soooo tired and wiped out on this clomid I feel like I did when I was preggo!

Hey Mel - that's great!!! Why did they prescribe you the Clomid? They would not prescribe it for me. Maybe I need to try a different approach!!! :) Are you still charting?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rach :hugs: how are you? X x 
Jess, my period hasn't started you see so I went to see yet ANOTHER doc and he scanned me and said if I wanted to kick start my af we could so he gave me clomid! We are going ttc but I'll be happy with af tbh as it's so long since I had one!!! Really want to know I can ov again too and if we get preggo then so be it. I'll be on all the steroids and everything else :wacko: but I'm only gonna take progesterone at bfp. How are you? x x


----------



## filipenko32

.. I should chart shouldn't I? Will start tomoz!


----------



## babydust818

Hey my beautiful girls!!!!!!!!!

How are we all doing on this lovely *St. Patty's Day!?!?* It's super warm here and i'm loving EVERY MINUTE OF IT! Since it's the freakin weekend and a holiday that's all about drinking beer... i bought some! LOL. Got to have my last drink in before ovulation because you know, this IS MY MONTH! ;) It better be! If not, i'm scheduling doctor appointments. 

Well love you all and hope y'all are having a good weekend. I been so excited to get up and temp LOL. So neat to look at the chart. Whoop whoop!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Happy St. Patty's Day!!

Anyone have any big plans? No drinking for Lindsay or Sam, the rest of us will have to have some drinks for you!!! :)

Mel- you should definitely start temping especially since you haven't gotten AF so you can see what's going on and know when to "concentrate your efforts" :)

Rach- enjoy your beer!!

Not sure if you guys saw on FB but Eliza just got a tatoo in memory of her little angel Madison.:cry: it's really nice

Well we got out to the boat Friday night and heading back in on Sunday. We are anchored behind a little island and the weather has been absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jessie! Sounds to me like you're in paradise! Enjoy yourself!! And yes i saw Eliza's tattoo. Absolutely beautiful. I love it!!! Very beautiful.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!! How's everyone doing?? I hope everyone had a nice weekend and St. Patty's Day!! Did you all have a drink for me?! It was my sister-in-law's birthday yesterday so we went out for some mexican dinner - so delicious! I had a bunch of virgin strawberry daiquiri's and pretended I was drinking lol. It was really nice! 

The weather has been super nice here lately! We've started grilling out and I'm absolutely loving it! DH's also making good progress on the bathroom (he took a few weeks off because of guests and out-of-town trips) so it's nice to think I might have a bathroom close for my nighttime pee-sessions! 

I saw Eliza's tattoo on facebook - so nice!! I really love it! 

Jess - looks like your chart is gearing up for O, hopefully your body won't be confusing like last month! 

Mel - so excited for you to try again! I'll start stalking your chart too :) 

Rach - I'm so proud of you for doing the charting! so far so good!! 

Kelsey - Where ya been lady??? Looks like you O'd! We'll find out in a few days! 

Sam - how ya feeling?? I hope you're feeling awful ;) but not too awful! :)

AFM - everything is going well - I have my next scan on Friday - might be my last one that's every two weeks! I'll probably have one more at 24 weeks though. My cervix has been super long so unless it looks different this week, I have a feeling they'll stop checking. So glad I haven't needed the stitch stitch down there but very thankful they've monitored me so closely! 

I also got my masters in the mail on Friday! Very exciting! Trying to decide if I'm going to get it framed as I entered the program I'm in to get my PhD and didn't realize I could get a masters along the way, so now that I did, I'm not sure what to do with it lol does that make any sense? I tried to explain it to DH yesterday and he didn't get it. Framing can be so expensive. 

anyway, I'm rambling, hope you ladies had a great weekend! :) :) xoxo


----------



## korink26

Rachael I'm so proud of you and your charting!! I see you didn't forget 1 day yet!!! :) This next week should be exciting because we should get to see your temp shift indicating ovulation!!! And yes, THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!!
Saturday was my sister's bridal shower, and I was very stressed about it all going perfect, and as soon as it was done we started celebrating St. Patty's which left me with a helluva hangover yesterday (and actually today I still don't feel 100%). I don't drink often because of the awful hangovers I get that last for 1-2 days. And it's such beautiful weather here too (almost 80 for like a week which is unheard of here) so I was so mad at myself that I wasted the day away in bed and in the bathroom.
Mel I didn't realize that Clomid brings on AF!? So interesting...has the witch showed her face yet? I hope so! And yes, def. start charting again, I love looking at everybody's chart.
Jessie I saw your pics on facebook---your weekend looked AWESOME!!! And I also see you have a temp drop, is that indicating OV for you?
Lindsay congrats on the masters in the mail! How exciting, ya little smarty pants :) FOR SURE frame that baby. And woohoo for being almost out of the woods with your cervix, although it will be disappointing to not get scanned every 2 weeks! Although the baby will be here before we know it and then you'll get to see him every single day! We need an updated bump pic from you, it's been awhile!
AFM--fertility friend is saying I'm 4 DPO, but I think I'm really only 2DPO. Don't know for sure though....guess we'll find out when AF comes. We did BD a couple times around OV, I'm nervous that we shouldn't have. But with my track record and how difficult it seems to be for us to get PG, I'm not too worried. Then, I start back on Clomid. Ugg, this weekend with all my craziness I lost the charger for my fire kindle (I had it in my purse and it must have fallen out at one of the bars). Then, I had my prenatal vitamin in the pocket of my pj pants bottom along with my B6 vitamin and D3, and my DOG ATE THEM!
Anyway, happy Monday loves! I just want to go home, get my blanket, and lay underneath a shade tree.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Kelsey - we have missed you!!! I was laughing about your dog eating your vitamins!!! I know what you mean about the drinking. I don't really drink too much either because I can't handle the liquor anymore like I used to, and like you said, its not worth the hangover and the couple days of feeling like crap. I have everything crossed that this will be your lucky month when you weren't trying so hard. Sometimes I do think all of this difficulty is just because we try to hard. 

I think that dip for me does indicate O, but not sure. If so my cycle seems to be more normal this month, as I usually O earlier than I have been the past few months, even my pregnany month. See how my spike is so much more dramatic than Sam's for example...? I wonder what's up with that. She has onviously been successful so maybe I am having a problem..? What do you girls think?

Lindsay - Congrats on your Masters!!! I would definitely frame and hang that thing! So much to be proud of!!! Do you frame your Bachelors?

AFM still waiting for a call back from my doctors office about my next appt. They want to do the sonogram on Day 3 but Day 3 is so hard to predict for sure so I am trying to figure out how flexible they are with the scheduling. I had to change my appt for my Day 3 bloodwork a couple of times due to the fluctuation in the day it started and then the first day only being spotting. Ugh!!!


----------



## korink26

Idk Jess, I think a spike is supposed to be a good thing, my charts are a lot like Sam's without big spikes but it seems that everybody's temps just do different things. Even after I went on Clomid and my progesterone was good indicating good ovulation, my temp still never spiked. That's good that your cycle is looking more normal this month, it's always good to see things get back on track! I'm suprised they even ask you to schedule a test before CD1 because like you my cycles are always a couple days different depending when I OV so I'd never be able to pinpoint CD3 until I know when CD1 is! Now what is this sonogram for? Does it evaluate your eggs more thoroughly than the CD3 FSH test?
I def. hope and dream that since I didn't freak about TTC this month that I'd be one of those stories you hear about, but I just don't think it's possible without Clomid helping me have a good ovulation. Who knows?! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

My mum has been visiting and is still here, but goes home tomorrow so I'll post more then. I have been reading but only really able to write a few posts on my journal.

Hope you are all well and and I'll chat more tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - my charts look more like yours than sams...I always kinda assumed hers looked a bit different than ours because its in celcius instead of farenheit. But I'm sure you're fine! You've gotten prego enough that I really font think that's the problem :) I showed DH pics of your boat and he was very jealous! Lol I good him one day we'll get a boat 

Kelsey - glad to see you back and to hear your sisters bridal shower went well! I have to start planning one for my friend. I'm the matron of honor so I get to start bugging people soon! The wedding is at the end of October. When is your sisters wedding? 

Hi Sam, Rach, and Mel! Hope you ladies are doing great :)


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!! I just got a message from Eliza on facebook saying she got her BFP at 8DPO! She's 10DPO today and is going in for bloods after work today! She said she can't get on BnB because of a virus on her computer or something but I wanted to let you all know the great news! :) :) So exciting!! I told her to let me know how the tests go and I'll update you guys as soon as I find out :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - The day 3 sonogram i guess checks to see how many follicles you have. I am not exactly sure what that says about things, maybe someone else will know more about this. When my doc mentioned the tests, I hadn't had time to look into it enough to ask questions. It does seem strange that they would have me schedule so far in advance but I think the sonograms in the IVF dept (where they are doing this) stay pretty busy. I hope its not a problem. Since i haven't heard from the doctors office yet I will call them again tomorrow. 

Sam - hope you are having a great time with Mum! 

Lindsay - Thanks! we love out boat, its out little "home away from home". We spent 5 years "camping" on one that was quite a bit smaller so this has been a really nice upgrade. I feel completely refreshed after spending a weekend on the water! So funny I got a message from Eliza too and was getting ready to post the same message :) you beat me to it :) So happy for her. Just 3 of us left "holding up the rear" in this thread, we really need to get these BFP's going!!!!

Mel - how are things going with you... AF...?


----------



## babydust818

OMGOSH Kels your dog ate your vitamins?!? eeks! Will it hurt him/her? I hope you get a huge surprise BFP! That would be super uber duper awesome!!! How do you know when you ovulate on FF? Like i know you get a .5 temp increase but some girls don't get that until after O and some get it during, right? Sorry just confused!

Jessie i remember when i went home (new york) last January i went and saw my gyno that i had when i was a teenager. She wanted to do a sonogram on me because i had told her we were TTC for a bit and she said she wanted to see a sonogram of what is going on in there. I really really wish i lived back home because she is such a good woman! Very thorough, used a lot of verbiage that i could understand. I ended up not getting a sonogram due to me just visiting and having to come back here to Indiana just a week later. It sucks! I really wished i could have. What exactly are they looking for? Just checking up?

Lindsay i too got a msg n fb from Eliza! She hasn't written me in 2-3 days but she said she had got her BFP on 8dpo but it was very faint and she wasn't certain. I'm happy for her! She deserves it. Wish she could get on bnb :(

Mel hope you're doing lovely darlin!! You get to TTC soon!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM ooooooommmmmmmggggggggg i can't stop sweating. It's so damn hot in this house. Something is wrong with our A/C so i have a fan going and i swear it's not putting out any air. GRR!!! Sweating like a motha fuuuuccccka. Ugh so i did an opk yesterday and today and they are so faint.. i must be pretty far off from ovulating. The line is barely there. Almost looks like an evap line! Ugh maybe in 5 days? I can't friggin wait though. I hope Mesina is right. mmmmm i smell campfire through my window right now. Putting me in the mood to make s'mores. Sooo... work is so stressful. Kinda worried because we go on the phones a week from Friday... kinda thinking twice about this whole thing. I'm not feeling confident at all. On a crappier note, my friends sister found out she was pregnant 2 weeks BEFORE me and apparently is going into labor today. She may have already had him. Ugh just grosses me out to know my body can't even reproduce like God meant for it to.


----------



## babydust818

I have a question. I dont usually temp until 630 but i had to pee really bad around 530. So, i went ahead and temped at 530 which was 97.01. Well, when i got up an hour later just for the heck of it i temped again and it was 97.45. Should i go with the first one? On FF i went ahead and put it as 97.01 because i was resting a longer time. What do you think?


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

Jess - I have no idea what they're looking for but glad they're looking for you! I'm sure they can tell the quality of the eggs from the sonogram...??? Let us know how it goes! Maybe once you ovulate you'll know better when CD3 will be. 

Kelsey - That is pretty funny your dog ate your vitamins! I'm sure s/he regretted that one as soon as he bit into them lol. 

Rach - hang in there with your job! I'm sure it's very intimidating but you gotta give it a shot, right?? It's probably not as bad as they make it out to be. Also, use your temp from 530 as that's the one that you were fully rested for. 

Mel - get AF yet?? 

AFM - I'm trying to post a belly pic and a pic of my fur baby but sometimes BnB won't let me upload pictures. It makes me kinda nuts and I have no idea why. The ones from my phone always go up right away but from my camera - no matter how small of a file size I save it as - it won't upload. I might put it up on facebook since I've been getting a lot of requests, but we'll see. 

DH's doing such a great job on the bathroom - drywall is up!! I'll def post pictures of that on facebook :) 

I haven't heard anything from Eliza yet either but if anyone hears anything, let us all know! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Mum away home now so can get back to chatting to you ladies.

Eliza - I know you can't see this just now but a huge congratulations!! Wonderful news.

Lindsey - can't wait to see an updated belly pic. FB can be like that with picture for me, very odd. Congratulations on your Masters!! I was tempted to start doing mine a few years ago but the cost was a bit prohibitive.

Rachel  Great going for your temps, cant wait to see when you ov and your continuing temp rises as this is your month!! As for the job, most new jobs are stressful especially when you have so much to learn but I am sure once you get into the swing of things then youll be great. Dont put too much pressure on yourself to be brilliant from the start, thats what I tend to do and looking back it just made me more anxious for no reason. You will get there in the end. I would love a warm house atm, still very chilly here but I know how uncomfortable it is to be too hot too! 

Mel  hope the clomid has kicked started your system back onto track. When do you go away on holiday?

Kelsey  I hope this month with your more fun bd does lead to a bfp. Lots of stories show that when they have a break was when they got their bfp. Burst out laughing when I read the dog ate your vits!! I sent a friend some pre-seed but took it out of the box for easier posting. She had been looking after her bosss dog and got in to find the padded envelope ripped with the cbfm sticks scattered and lube applicator all over the floor. She had no idea where the tube went, thinking the dog had eaten and what was she going to say to her boss, when she found it intact under the curtain!!

Jess  loved the new pics on FB, so jealous. I would love a bit of sun. I have to find it where I can just to get my Vit D quota! As for temp rises post ov, when I put my chart into Fahrenheit I got a similar temp jump to you, about 0.5  0.6 oF so I think it just looks less on mine because it is in oC and goes up in increments of 0.2. So nothing to worry about regards ov for you.

Afm  did a digi today at 4+6weeks and got 2-3 weeks. Again accurate, but we always want to see it a bit at 3+ more dont we!!

Thats Mum away home now on the train. Its a bit of a relief actually. I know that sounds bad but we are quite different people. My brother had just moved back home from Jersey to start afresh as he has realised he wants a wife/family after being on his own for so long. He has been seeing this girl he met on line since coming back home (going out for 2 weeks!) and things are going great and my Mum and sister thinks she'll be 'up the duff' very soon (I hate that term). This was said with no consideration to my feelings and Mum hasn't asked once how I am or how things are going. She mentioned it again this morning and I was getting quite hurt and upset by it despite me knowing I was pg, she didn't though, and still carried on talking about her (wonderful) son.

Anyway rant over, just had to get that out


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - definitely use the 5:30am temp.You will know you OV when you see 3 days of temps that are higher than your temps from earlier in the month. Most people get some sort of a spike/or noticeable shift on day of O. Oh, and FF should add some lines to your chart (after you O) showing O date. It looks like you might O in the next couple of days so be sure to keep that BDing going on. And maybe just once a day (not twice) as I think you want to give your OH have some time to build those guys up!!! Quality is just as important as quantity. Good luck, we'll all be watching your chart!

Lindsay - I can't wait to see your pics!!! You must be looking so adorable these days with your bump!!! 

Sam - Yeah for your digi!!! And glad you are feeling a bit crappy too, I think this is a great sign!! Thanks for checking your chart, makes me feel better. I was starting to think I had such a drastic spike because my body had to work harder to O. Sorry about your mum :( as least you can be smiling on the inside that you are prego!!! Regardless hope you had a nice holiday!

So I booked my Day 3 appt today for April 5th. My doctor called back this morning and said as long as its done before CD7 we should be OK. He's only in on Tuesdays and Thursdays so this might get tricky with the weekend. Hopefully my body cooperates this month!!! BTW girls, for this test they are looking to see how many follicles I have. But I don't know much more about this test. I wonder if they will be able to tell how many eggs will be ready for release...?

I had the weirdest thing happen today... get ready for TMI, sorry!!! I felt a little wet "down there" today at work so I went to the bathroom just to see what was going on and I had a HUGE clump of EW CM. I have never had so much before. I also felt slightly dizzy afterwards. Any ideas?


----------



## korink26

Well geez, I think my feelings are hurt, I'm the only one Eliza didn't message with the good news!!! :) jk, I'm super happy for her. I'll have to send her a message. I wish she could get back on BnB! I don't know what it is with this site and viruses, because when I'm at home my anti-virus will pop up with messages that it blocked a virus, and it only comes up when I'm on this site. 
Omg Sam, thank God that #1 the dog didn't eat the lube, and #2 that her boss didn't find the lube behind the curtain! That would have been super awkward! lol And sorry it seems your mom was a bit insenstive. I think that sometimes people just don't understand at all the hurt unless they've been through it. I don't talk about it much with my family because I can tell it makes them a bit uncomfortable, and also they like to use the dreaded, "Kels, you're trying TOO hard, and if you'd just relax it will happen"! Then I get mad and just shut down about it.
Rachael, on the fertility friend website, there's a "data" tab at the top that if you click on it should give you an option for "temperature correcter" (unless that's only on my VIP membership). Then you can put in what your temp was at the time you took it and put in the time you usually take it and it corrects it for you. Just in case you don't have that option, I did it for you and it gave your adjusted temp as 97.21. So, you can keep it at what you have or you can put in the adjusted temp. Like the others said, fertility friend uses your OPKs, CM, and temps to verify ovulation. So for me, my temp will shift and I'll know i have ovulated, but fertility friend won't verify it until my temp has been up for 3 days in a row. Are you usking the smiley face OPK's this month? That will really help verify ovulation, especially this first month temping. I just want to speed up this month, I'm dying to see if Mesina is right!! It's warm here too---today 80! But then this weekend it's going back down to low 50's (bullshit WI weather).
And honey stay positive with this job, I'm sure everybody else in that class is feeling very overwhelmed. I remember my first waitressing job, I was so sick with worry that I would NEVER learn the menu or the computer system. It seemed way too much, but of course I learned it. With my current job, I could have cried all the time the first 6 months because it was incredibly difficult to learn all the different programs and rules and I literally thought I'd never get it. I think it's a normal first reaction to doubt ourselves and our ability (especially me, I'm a very half glass empty person who is easily intimidated especially in new situations), but you will be just fine. I know it!!! :)
Lindsay, can not wait for some updated pics!!! Sometimes I have to putz with the picture and change it to ".jpg" for it to load. Did you try that? I so wish my husband was handy like yours, I'd LOVE to have a new bathroom! I'll be facebook stalking for pics in case you can't load them on here!!
Jessie, I never get EWCM so I'm not much help. Did you guys BD at all around OV time? The dizzy part is what's really weird....I'm not sure about the test being able to show you how many eggs will be ready for release, because I thought that's usually what they scan for a couple days before OV? I think that's when they can see how many matured eggs you have and are ready to be released? Totally not sure though...hopefully April 5th gives you the clearance you need to get back to TTC!


----------



## korink26

p.s---sorry if my post is all over the place with a bunch of errors, I'm at work and wanted to quick type something up so I didn't have a lot of time to re-read it. Plus, I'd be in the middle of writing something and then get interrupted and come back to it later so I'm afraid I might not have complete thoughts! Oh well, I know you'll all love me anyway, right? :blush: lol


----------



## babydust818

Wow y'all decided to write at once on me! LOL. 

Lindsay - I really hope to see a bump pic soon!!! I saw you posted pics of kirk remodeling the bathroom, which btw looks really nice!!! 

Kelsey - thanks for the encouraging words. I seriously feel like i'm out of my element with this whole banking stuff. Like i know this is my opportunity to make a career but at the same time i'm the type of person who gives up fairly too easy. I don't want to give up but man after taking a quiz today and me being the only one failing it, made me realize that maybe i need to rethink my career. I don't think i belong. I feel so out of my comfort zone. I'm so intimated. Anywho, i went ahead and re-did my temp for what you re-calculated it as. I tried to do it on my FF but says it's only available to VIP members. Like it will let me put the temps and time in but when i go to calculate it, it says "VIP MEMBERS". Whatevs!!!!!!! Thanks for helping me because i have no idea about temps. I'm a little worried though... my opk's are showing very very very faint 2nd line the last 3 days. I hope i'm O'ing every month....... ugh. I'm not using smileys because i didn't have enough money to get them. Instead i bought dollar tree ones. 

Jessie Hope everything goes good at your appt. They might check how many eggs you may release, etc.... i'm not sure! You will be catching that egg before you know it!!

Sam i know how frusterating mom's can be. My mom ALWAYS talks about my sister and her twins. As if i have no feelings towards babies. Last night i was telling her how hearing and seeing babies gets me emotional and she says "but you were only 5 weeks... the baby isn't even formed yet is it?". I was like UHHH MOM... a baby is a baby regardless. I was PREGNANT, not maybe... I WAS PREGNANT. There WAS a human inside of me, regardless if it looked like a grain of rice or not!!! Oh man she gets me so fired up!!! It's just lessons to us on how to treat OUR babies when they're here. When are you planning on telling her?

AFM i'm just so wore out from stress. This job sucks. I can't even pass a damn test. It's still SO hot in this house. Grr!! I just really wanna kick back, have a bonfire and drink beer with good friends! That's all i want LOL. Oh and of course eat s'mores with it!!! Sounds perfect


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well DH got his new ipad3 today so now I have my very own ipad2 to keep up with you girls on! 

Kelsey- we did BD on Saturday do you think this had anything to do with the clump today? We were careful. I just googled the dizziness around O and got this:

Ovulation
The hormonal and bodily changes that take place during ovulation can cause sudden dizziness and nausea. This often experienced by many women,

Rach - hang in there with you new job. This is your chance to do something better for your career. You will get it in no time and look back on this and laugh! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - not sure if you are still using cbfm but another lady rang the helpline as she was getting constant high for a few months and was told this.

"The CBFM and the OPKs work in different ways. The CBFM is looking for percentage changes between oestrogen and LH whereas the OPK is looking for an LH surge, but if you get a positive on either it suggests ovulation is imminent. The CBFM is apparently more temperamental, and in particular tends to give highs rather than peaks if the sticks are too wet. You need to hold them in your pee for a maximum of 3 seconds or dip them for exactly 15 seconds. If you hold them in your pee even for a few seconds longer, the results will be inaccurate.

The adviser said there is no need to do both, and as the OPKs are working consistently for me, I should stop using the CBFM as the sticks are expensive and it doesn't seem to be the best choice for me."

You will get there with your job and will make a better at it than those rushing through just now. I was the same with my job now, I feel permanantly out of my depth for months but I think in the end that will make you better at your job. I used ic opk and got good lines so I am sure your will be fine. I tested 2-3 times per day in run up to ov.

Jess - there are times when I get huge globs of cm, it's quite unsettling but it is a good sign. For the last few cycles I got nauseous the day or so before ov too. I am not sure what they ill be looking at follicle wise, I thought they waited till nearer ov time as at cd3 they will only just begin to mature? Maybe I am reading that all wrong.

afm - Phoned up the EPU. Got the older mw that took my first set of rcmc bloods. I was really hoping for 4th April when I would be 7weeks but she said to wait till 7.5-8 weeks as most viable pg would be okay by that point. Even with me telling her about my mmc didn't seem to sway her so I am booked in for 10am 11th April when I will be 8 weeks. Despite me telling them when I ovulated they go off when I got my 1st +ve hpt so she think I will be 7.5 on the 11th. I just wanted to make sure everything was okay sooner, now I have to wait another week. 3 weeks is such a long time atm!! I am a bit shakey/heart pounding now. Oh, and I also told them of self administering Aspirin but she didn&#8217;t seem fazed by it.

Also going to Phlebotomist on Friday for a repeat of my Thyroid bloods. I rung GP to get the 5mg Folic Acid added to my prescription and to ask about my thyroid bloods as it wasn&#8217;t technically due for recheck till May. I asked if it needs to be checked sooner now I am pg, it was only the receptionist but she booked me in for Friday so pleased about that.


----------



## confusedprego

Ok I finally got one to upload! ugh! The only one I could get to is the one that has dust in it but you can see lol. That's from a couple days ago :) Belly is getting very large!! 

It took me forever to get into work yesterday and I'm leaving late again so I don't have time to catch up on everything but I hope everyone is doing really well!! I'll comment more later! :)
 



Attached Files:







21wks4daysdust.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - such a cute bump, you are so neat (as my Mum would say). I might start doing pics but not yet as all I have is flab!!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!!! :wave:

Sam - happy 5 weeks!!!! :happydance: That's good to hear about your nausea before O. I never have heard of this before but I figured it had to be something common when I saw it listed as one of the symptoms on FF. That's crazy that your doc won't get your in for a check-up sooner. Maybe like at 6 weeks. If you are really starting to stress call up and insist that they get you in sooner. I'm sure if will be fine but I think these doctors see MC's so often that to them its no big deal. For us, the extra monitoring does provide a little peace during such a stressful time! I take baby aspirin too and my doc says that this is OK. I will need to get more clarification on my next test. I am not really sure. 

Linsday - awww I love your pic (dust and all!!! :)) You look so adorable!!! Gosh it won't be long for you girl!


Here's some info I found on the internet about that Follicle test:

Ultrasound used for monitoring of ovarian follicle development can provide information about the number and size of developing follicles, the reaction of the uterine lining (endometrium) to follicle growth, and when to schedule artificial or intrauterine insemination just before you ovulate. Transvaginal ultrasound is better than transabdominal ultrasound for monitoring follicle growth, counting the number of follicles, and evaluating the thickness and pattern of growth of the uterine lining.

Why It Is Done
Transvaginal ultrasound may be done to:


View the external structures of the uterus, fallopian tubes, and ovaries.
Monitor the development of follicles in the ovary leading to ovulation. This helps to know when to schedule artificial or intrauterine insemination just before you ovulate.
View the uterus and uterine lining.
Guide the needle used to remove eggs to be used in assisted reproductive techniques.
Count the number of egg follicles in the ovaries, which, along with your age and blood tests, may be used to give an estimate of treatment success.

It says that it is also use to check for: The presence of fibroids and polyps within the uterus that may alter the blood supply to the endometrium and hence an implanting pregnancy.


----------



## pinksmarties

Its not the Dr's Jess its the Early Pregnacy Assessment Unit mainly run by midwives within the hospital. So I doubt they'll shift their positions as I reiterated the fact I had a missed miscarriage and it didn't move them.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh got it. Those darn mid-wives!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## pinksmarties

I know I was hoping to speak to the young mw I had for my 1st mc, she was lovely and genuinely caring. I know a lot of the other ladies I have ssoken to about this subject would prefer an older mw (more experience) but from my experience so far they seem more 'jaded/seen it all before' that they seem to have forgotten the intense panic pg after mc can induce.

I did an ic hpt this afternoon and the line came up so fast I decided to use my digi. 3+ came up within 1 minutes so feel so much happier now.

Mel also gets nausea to before Ov too.


----------



## confusedprego

So happy for you sam that you hpts are increasing as they should! How are your symptoms? Boobs hurt yet? Nausea still coming and going? Do you have an appt set up yet? Sorry if I missed that post if you already said it. Sorry about your mom being insensitive too! Like Kelsey I think my family feels really uncomfortable when I talk about what happened which is a shame bc I really heal better by talking about things so usually I just make people uncomfortable and don't care haha. 

Jess - you'll have to let us know how your appt goes! Do you get to start trying again next month? Yes, right? I can't wait! 

Kelsey - I've got my FXd for you that this is your month as your chart looks pretty good from what I can remember from this morning! Maybe the clomid the other months has reset you and now that you're nice and relaxed and enjoyed some more fun BD you'll catch that egg :) 

Rach - I hope you have a better day at work and hang in there hun! You're going to do great!


----------



## filipenko32

Just saying hello girls, I'm on holiday in Las Vegas and having a break from the sun - i'm fried! Hoping to ov on 27th March so will be testing like a madwoman then and :sex: Did I mention I went on clomid? No sides so far just high libido without even ov-ing!! Hope you're all ok x x x


----------



## babydust818

Mel - hope you're having an awesome time in Las Vegas!! I hate sunburns!!!!! You will have a nice tan to go with a nice BFP ;)

Thanks girls for the encouragement. Today was worse. I swear i have ADD and ADHD. I can't sit still for a long time and i couldn't understand one word the trainer said today. In one ear, out the other. I don't know what i'm going to do...... As far as my OPK's... they're getting darker but not nearly where they should be. I say O is in 2-4 days. Woohoo!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach we may ov together WOOOOHOOOO I will be so happy for both of us if we do!
Pink :wave: keeping everything crossed for you if you go for a scan while im away x x x


----------



## BeachChica

Sam- I just that article in your journal about taking the CoQ12. I have never heard that before and it makes sense regarding the chromosomal problems. So you took 200 mg this cycle. Did a doctor prescribe that for you or did you take that on your own? I can't remember, what else did you take?

Mel- did you see that article? You seem to be having the same problem as me. 

Kelsey, Rach- this might be a good read for you too.

Heres the link: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/752150-research-supplement-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html


----------



## pinksmarties

I have been taking it since November, starting off with 100mg for a couple of weeks then upped it to 200mg. Self administered, not prescribed. I haven't seen any Drs apart from my ERPC, the rcmc bloods was just done by the mw at the EPU and only if the results showed something would I have seen a Dr. It can take 3 months to start to take affect on the egg.

I also took 50mg B6, pregnacare plus (the one with omega caps), raspberry leaf tea and epo till ov and used pre-seed at bd times.

Mel - missed you!, Glad you are having a wonderful time in Las Vegas!! 

Rachel - you will have your good days and bad days, hang in there it will get easier :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

So i have a question.... when checking your cervix to see if it's opened or closed, do you get light cramps after? I have for the past 3 days. I'm very gentle. I don't apply pressure. I just get light cramping in my lower back?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sam! I think I might pick up some CoQ10 this weekend and start taking it, especially since it takes 3 months to kick in and then I will also mention it to my doctor when I got on the 5th. 

Girls - can you take a look at my chart when you get a chance, I have no idea what's going on. I think this month I may need to submit my chart on FF for analysis. I thought I O'd the other day but now I have another huge drop. I defective!!! Could this be low progesterone??? Ugh!!!


----------



## korink26

Rachael all your talk about smores makes me want them soooo bad!!!! ahhh!!! Why don't you talk to your teacher/trainer and find out what she thinks about how you're feeling? Maybe she can reassure you that it's completely normal! I know the $ Store tests worked for some, but I never got a positive with them. So just a heads up so you don't panic in case you don't get a positive one with them. And I always check my cervix, and I've never noticed any cramping? But I never have cramping, not for OV or AF. Maybe I just have no feeling down there?
Yaahh for the IPad2 and 3 Jessie! I'm going to have to pay attention to how I feel around OV, because now that I think about it, I get nauseous sometimes randomly. I wonder if it's right around OV?! And I looked at your chart, and I'm so confused?! I thought for sure you OV'd CD13/14, which maybe you did and your coverline is like 97.0? Then you'd be 3DPO. I'll be very curious to see your chart the next couple days, (although I'm visiting a college friend this weekend so I'll be MIA until Sunday). I didn't even realize we could submit our chart for review, there's a couple I def. would have liked them to look at! Could it be that fall back temp that I've had some months after OV? 
Sam, not that I want to be a bad influence, but I've heard of girls saying that they had some spotting in order to get a scan earlier. I really think especially with 2 losses that they should let you in a little earlier than normal. My Dr. was really good and said next time I can come in as soon as 6 weeks if I wanted to (I think 7 would be the earliest I'd go in). Yah for the 3+ coming up on the digi!!! I have such a good feeling about this pregnancy, I really think you'll be good to go for the next 8 months. and oh yeah, Sam, is this the first month you used Preseed? The first time I got PG the first month we tried it, so I thought we would again this time and so far no luck. Now I just bought some conceive plus, see if that does anything for us.
Mel, jjjeeaallloouuusss of you in Vegas!!!! Did you go with a group of people? Will you still be there when you're OV'ing? I had a friend who had been trying for about a year, and she got pregnant in Vegas. After she gave birth they went a couple months later back to Vegas for vaca and she got pregnant again! So, Vegas must be the place to be :)
LINDSAY, LOOOVVEE THE BUMP PIC!!! I'd be so excited if I were you about that belly growing :)


----------



## babydust818

Jessie from the looks of your chart it seems like you would of O'd but when it towards the end, i don't think you have. Why else would it just drop like that? Are your cycles longish? Maybe you're O'ing twice this month?! Maybe 2 eggs?! I've definitely heard of that. 

Kelsey thanks for letting me know they're crappy. I was getting worried after i just did an opk. It's still SO light. I'll show you guys a pic of the ovulation tests i've taken the last few days. I feel like i'm getting ready to O though. I'm extra crampy today. I hope i don't miss it.... we were gonna DTD last night but OH didn't get home until midnight and i was asleep. Tonight he gets home at 9 so i am MAKING SURE we do it tonight! I just pray i don't miss it....!!!!!!

On my attached pic i put today as CD15. I know my chart says 16, but i am really CD15. I didn't know how to change it.
 



Attached Files:







ovulation.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## korink26

Hey your CD15 is starting to get that 2nd line!! I'd say within the next 2-4 days you should O!!! Do you test at night or when? Everybody's diff. but I only got my positives in the evening.


----------



## babydust818

i been testing when i get home from work. I'll go to the bathroom around 2/230 at work and then when i get home around 5ish i'll go pee and take an opk. My boobs kinda hurtin right now too.


----------



## korink26

Sounds like the perfect time to do an opk! Ill be so anxious to get home Sunday and see if you OV'd. Keep taking pics-I love the progression pictures!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Yeah I don't think I O'd yet. There is too much of a drop the last 2 days. Maybe I am getting ready to O, I had a lot of EWCM today (but not the big glob like Tuesday). 
Rach - I am going to look to look up the double Oing. I've never heard of that but I've definitely had a weird month.

Kelsey - definitely symptom spot next month around O and let me know how you feel. I am going to start paying attention to mine too. Actually, I hope you don't make it to O next month!!! 

Rach - make sure you start getting some :sex: in, looks like you might O in the next couple days.


----------



## korink26

You know what Jess-after my miscarriage I had a cycle where I got a pos opk and my body geared up to ov but then didn't. 4 days later I had some ewcm decided to test again and got a pos opk and that time my temps rose like they shoulda. I wonder if that happened to you this month?


----------



## korink26

Look at my June 23rd cycle-it looks just like yours!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - your June chart does look a lot like mine. I just found this:

Can a woman ovulate more than once during each cycle?
A woman cannot ovulate more than once during each cycle, therefore she cannot get pregnant more than once during a cycle. Multiple ovulation can occur and is when two or more eggs are released in a single cycle. Both eggs are released during one 24 hour period and are responsible for the birth of fraternal twins. It is believed that this may occur in as many as 5-10% of all cycles but does not result in that many twins due to a type of miscarriage referred to as the vanishing twin phenomenon.

Did we miss our chance at twins???


----------



## BeachChica

Releasing More Than One Egg
Occasionally a woman will release a 2nd (or rarely more) egg within the same cycle. This normally happens within 24 hours of the release of the 1st egg. This is why it's smart to keep having intercourse for 1 to 3 days after suspected ovulation in order to conceive.


----------



## babydust818

That's what happened to my sister. The doctor told her that she got pregnant with one of her twins one day and the other the next day. So weird. Reason why he could tell was something to do with the sac? I'll have to ask her! They were monoamniatic twins and had a 50% chance of making it and they did!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

GUESS WHAT?!?!? Tomorrow/today is....... FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

That's very curious Jess, but I almost think it's more likely that you tried to ovulate but didn't the first time? It seems to be a fairly common thing, especially after miscarriage when our bodies are trying to get on track? Maybe not though!?!? You've got me curious, so now I'm going to google and see if they have any charts to show of people it happened to (multiple ovulation).
Yes Rach---TGIF!!!!!! I'm leaving work early today and driving 3 hours to see my friend from college! This day has been sooo slow because i'm so excited to go!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

I just got back from another scan and he looks great! Measured 22wks 4days with a HR of 139. The Choroid Plexus Cysts he had are now gone - woohoo!! They were saying if I wasn't getting scanned so often we probably never would have seen them/thought anything of it and it's nothing to worry about, so *whew* on that one! My cervix is still measuring 5cm - so we're doing great all over!! 

Jess - it looks like your body tried to O but it didn't actually and is now trying again. I hope this doesn't mess up your doctor's appointment!! We're up to 80 today here - I feel like I'm in Florida today!! It's so gorgeous - DH is even going fishing tonight - I'm charging our waterproof camera for him right now! 

Kelsey - looks like you had a nice solid O this cycle even without the clomid! how you feeling? 

Rach - you look like you're close to O too!! 

Seems like there's been a string of BFPs lately on BnB lately so keep 'em comin ladies!! :) 

AFM - I went to see the hunger games at midnight last night - it was so fun! I just love the books - have any of you read them?? They're so good! I really recommend reading them before seeing the movie (if you're going to) as the movie was really good just there were a few things I think they missed in explaining that didn't lead to as good of character development as they had in the book. Plus, books are almost always better than movie versions lol. I even have DH hooked on the book! 

Hope you all are doing great!! xoxo


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, first off CONGRATS on the awesome scan!!!! Sounds absolutely perfect. Very happy for you. Takes off so much stress that you had. Congrats on 22+ weeks!!! So exciting!!!! I have not read the hunger games BUT i'm thinking about doing it. I been hearing SO MUCH hype about it that it's just pulling me in. My friend at work reads the books on her breaks and says they're excellent. I wanna see the movie!!!

Kelsey hope you have a blast at your friends!! Enjoy your weekend and be safe!!

AFM, well.... i only have 1 opk left. Today is darker than yesterday but not nearly where it should be. GRRR. I did get BD time in last night. Idk if i should again tonight or wait until tmrw in the morning/afternoon? What do y'all think? Reason being, i don't want our chances to decrease if we do it TOO much. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Lindsay- that's great news on your scan!!! And so happy to hear that the cysts are gone too! And your cervix!!!! All great news today! You know it is nice to get extra tests, but they also come with added stress!!! Ugh! 
I can not believe that prego you stayed up so past your bedtime to go to a midnight movie!!!! You'll have to let us know how DH does with the fishing! We love to fish too but it costs us so much to go offshore that we don't go too often. Our boat gets about 1.3 miles per gallon!!! 

Kelsey- have a great weekend with your friend!!! Hope you come home to a BFP!!!

Rach- what happened to you Fertility Friend chart? I don't see the link in your signature anymore, we need to monitor your progress. I would say do every other day and then when you see your temp dip do it that day and the day after. 

Mel- are you back from Vegas yet? Did you win the jackpot!!!???

Sam- how are feeling today?

As for me, maybe you girls are right about O. I'm all messed up I guess. I stopped at the pharmacy today and picked up some CoQ10. It is expensive but it was Buy one get one free. I started taking 100mg today and I am going to ask my doctor about the, next week. Hope I don't get in any trouble for taking them!!! LOL


----------



## babydust818

it's still in my signature? i'm clueless what a temp dip is? lol im sorry...


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Rach- I see it now. Weird, it wasn't there last night. You should get a dip and then a rise in your temp when you O. Based on your CM it looks like it could be in the next couple days so keep up the :sex:


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel, I never really got a pre-ov dip like some ladies get so don't be too worried about that. I think bding every other day is fine. Yay for the weekend!!

Jess  I agree it does look like you tried to ov before but hopefully this time it will. Going by your chart so far you may have ovd cd 17 which seem average for you. Well know more if your temp tomorrow stay high and you get your CHs. Are you out on the boat again this weekend?

Lindsay  yay for a fab scan and such wonderful news! And yay for your cervix behaving itself. I have just finished reading the 3rd book and I really enjoyed them. The first was the best for me so cant wait to see the film.

Kelsey  You chart is looking good, nice temp rise after ov. Have a fab weekend with your friend. Will you test this month even though you werent actively ttc?

Afm  Still feeling quite positive despite my wobble during the week. Ill see how things go. I am counting down the days until the scan - 18 days doesnt sound so bad. If my symptoms suddenly go then I might try to get scanned sooner. I had my acupuncture again on Thursday so it was quite nice to be able to speak about my pg to someone, face to face. She was thrilled for me and said she must be on a roll, I was the 4th one that week!!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie ohhh! Thanks for clearing that up LOL. FF must think that dip i had the other day was ovulation but it wasn't. My OPK that day was clearly a huge negative. If anything, yesterday could have been O day, but i'm certain today or tmrw will be. It's weird because my cervix still feels closed. More closed than yesterday? My temp did go up .20 this morning! I am so excited lol. 

Sam i'm so over the moon for ya sweety! So glad everything is working out this time around. You absolutely deserve it!!


----------



## babydust818

So... can your cervix move around? Sometimes when i put my fingers up there it's right there in the center. Other times, it's tipped to the side and very hard to get to.

So am i O'ing or not? yesterday and today's is about the same. Is that how dark it's gonna get? I've always thought i O'd around CD15/16. Here it is CD17 and still not definite positive. Kinda worries me.
 



Attached Files:







OPKS.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinksmarties

How concentrated was your urine and when did you do the tests? I'll post a pic of my test as mine do get quite dark but I know other ladies never get super dark lines. Going by those test I would say cd16 was the strongest line but not what I would call positive.


----------



## babydust818

I had a bit to drink today but when i peed i didn't pee much. I'm feeling a little crampy in my lower back. My cervix feels closed. I'm just confused.


----------



## pinksmarties

Going by your pics I would put you oving cd17 not cd14 that FF has. I think it has put that because of your ewcm on that day. I am not sure about CP as I only really checked for 1 month and gave up as although I could feel high/low etc I was never sure about feel and open or closed. If it feels closed then that would equate to oving yesterday? We might have to wait and see what your tmps do for the next 2-3 days.

My pic below was the only one I could find and they are not the best, I had stronger and better lines on other but never took pics of them.


----------



## babydust818

Mine is like your Friday... ugh! Maybe i'll be Oing tmrw or the next day? Like you said, i'll have to just go by my temps. We shall see.


----------



## babydust818

Now FF is saying i haven't ovulated. Anyone have any idea what is going on? I sure don't know! lol. Does it go by my temps or by my pos/neg tests? I got to go to the store and pick some more up because i am out. Gahhh! I'm so impatient! LOL.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - it looks to me like you O'd on CD17. I'm not sure about the OPKs but I've heard those $ store ones don't really work for some ladies.


----------



## babydust818

Well got more OPK's and apparently i must have ovulated yesterday or the day before because today is VERY faint. I'm thinking CD 16 was the darkest. On CD 17 (yesterday) it was dark as well but not as dark as the day before. So should i just put positive OPK on CD16 on FF? I'm just very confused!


----------



## pinksmarties

I see you have put +ve cd16/17, I think that looks about right from your opks and temps. I reckon with another temp rise tomorrow you should get CH for CD17.

Like Lindsey said I have another friend and the ic opk don't work so well for her but have always been ok for me. That last pic of mine didn't show how dark they got for me. I did them 3 times per day and my strongest lines was always in the late afternoon 5pm to 9pmish when I got my peak.


----------



## babydust818

So i guess i O'd 3/23 & 3/24, right? Did i do enough as far as BD?? Does it seem like maybe i O'd on 3/23 but the eggy was out and about for a good 24 hrs? because i tested exactly 24 hrs apart every day. Yesterday we BD'd at 6am and again at like 9pm. On 3/22 we BD'd in the evening around like 10pm? Something like that. We never did on actual O day. Ugh!!!!! Figures.
 



Attached Files:







OPKS.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

Bit confused, you have entered +opk for CD18 I would have put +ve's for CD16 and CD17. Your pictures cd's do not correspond with the day of the month according to your FF chart. FFchart cd17 = Fri 23rd Mar but your picture has cd17 = 24th Mar.


----------



## babydust818

Yup i know. It's because FF is one day ahead of what i really am. I didn't know how to change it. Sorry for the confusion lol. So like today says CD19 but i am really CD18.

did i do enough BD?


----------



## korink26

Yyyeaaahhh Lindsay on the great scan!!! What a relief about the cysts--now you can officially relax, right? :) My facebook has been blowing up about the Hunger Games stuff---I so need to get the books and read them. 
Jessie---congrats on OV-it now looks pretty offical!! :) You've convinced me after reading your multiple ovulation post to bd a couple days after OV. Usually once my temp goes up, I stop bd'ing. I could be missing my 2nd egg!
Glad you're feeling so positive Sam! I'm very excited (and impatient) for your first scan :)
Rachael just make sure when you check your cervix you do it at the same time everyday. I've found that if I check my cervix in the morning, it's in a diff. position when I check it later at night. So I always check it at night when I shower. I'd say you Ov'd on the 23rd. Tomorrow if your temp is up then FF will mark your ovulation day. And I think you did good with the BD'ing. Isn't temping so fun---it totally takes the guessing out of if you OV'd or not. I'm sure you'll get your BFP so you won't have to worry about it, but maybe next month get the smiley face OPK's (I think they have a 7 pack---not sure though) and use the $ store OPK's and then when you have a questionable positive cheap one, take the smiley face one to confirm it. Then you can save money and only use 1 or 2 of the expensive sticks a month and they'll last you for a couple months. Can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow!!!
AFM---Not really sure if I'm 8 or 10 DPO. My BB's have been really sore yesterday and today, so I'm thinking AF is close so maybe I am 10 DPO? Curious what my temp will be tomorrow (I hate that I couldn't temp this weekend!!!) because that will give me an idea if AF is near. So far my temps have been pretty shitty, so I'm just anxious for AF to arrive and re-start Clomid.
I hope you all had a great weekend, I had a lot of fun and now I'm super tired and sooo not ready to go back to work. xoxoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great weekend. We had a pretty unproductive weekend sitting around the house! It was too windy to take the boat out. I did get some research in for my trip though so that's good. 

Rach- I am going to go with the other girls and say 3/23 as O day for you but keep doing the BD just to be sure. Your tracking on FF will also get better the more you use it. I think next month you should see your "predicted" fertile days in the calendar.

Kelsey- hope you had a great time with your girlfriend. Do you usually get sore BB's before AF? I usually on do when I am prego. FX!!!

Sam- how are you feeling? Your appt will be here in no time! I started taking the 100 mg of CoQ10 and no "craptastic" side effects!!! LOL

Yeah!! So I finally O'd on Cd 17! Based on my typical 11 Day LP I should still be ok for my appt on the 5th. I am so ready for it to get here so I can see if we can start trying next month or if I need to wait.


----------



## korink26

UUmm...they usually get a little tender before AF, but not as sore as they are today. My temps have been really low, so I'm thinking I maybe just slept funny or who knows what?
I think I'm just as excited for your next appt as you are!!! :)


----------



## babydust818

oooooo Kels maybe it's a BFP on the way?!?!!? That would be lovely!!

Jessie sounds like we O'd on the same cycle day at least LOL. can't wait for your appt!

man i can't wait until i temp in the morning LOL. Just too excited. I hope it's higher than today so i feel more comfortable that i O'd on friday.


----------



## babydust818

Well... i've got not idea what's going on with my temps and chart. Guess i'm just not ovulating correctly? Just my luck..

It's been a pattern that every 3 days it drops a bit. Hmm..


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - see its good that you are temping so you can see what's going on with your cycle. Maybe its something that has prevented you from getting prego. I still think you might have O's on 3/23 (I usually get a temp drop a couple days after O too) but looking at the whole month will help see exactly what's going on. 

Oh Kelsey - FX:yipee: FX:yipee: FX!!!:yipee:


----------



## korink26

Aww Rachael I so understand your frustration! But like Jessie said, my temp also falls 3-4 days past OV. Make sure to take a OPK tonight, JUST IN CASE your temp drop today is indicating OV?! Does your cervix feel open/softer today??
Now Jessie you settle down you wild thang, I know that I am not pregnant :)
Happy Monday everybody!!


----------



## babydust818

My OPK this evening was a huge negative. I was just flippin out this morning because i didn't know if a drop was a bad or good thing? Ugh...


----------



## korink26

Rach if you put a fake temp in for tomorrow---does it put you as ovulated??


----------



## babydust818

what should i put in?


----------



## korink26

idk, maybe 97.6?


----------



## babydust818

nope, no ovulation.


----------



## korink26

Ugg...wtf! Well I guess we'll just have to see what happens these next couple days (which I know will probably be hell for you). I guess we'll find out if you're ovulating or not....and the only good thing is if you're NOT ovulating, there's a much better success rate with something like Clomid than for somebody like me who is unexplained.


----------



## babydust818

like it had it set on CD14 that i O'd then when i had the drop at CD17 it took it away. Hasn't came back. IF my temp would have rose a little today it would have marked CD17 has my O day.


----------



## korink26

I'm still thinking you mighta OV'd on CD17 though...


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - not sure what's going but your temps definitely need to be up to confirm O. Regardless I am so glad you are temping because hopefully this will get you some answers so you can get on with your BFP. If you're not wearing out your OH keep on BD just to be sure you are not missing any days for a late O. 
By the way, how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Now Jessie you settle down you wild thang, I know that I am not pregnant :)
> Happy Monday everybody!!

Kelsey - when are you expecting AF? It looks like your cycle length is usually about 27 which is today.... hmmmmmm......


----------



## korink26

My LP is usually 11-12 days, so I'm not expecting AF for 2-3 days. I OV'd a lil later this month so my cycle will be a bit longer.


----------



## babydust818

My cycles range from 29-35 days. Usually 31ish. I am just so miserable. ugh.


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach I wish I lived next door so I could come over and we could eat smores and cry about how much TTC SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

UGH! I KNOW right!!!!!!!!! lol. Man it blows nut bags! It sucks knowing i am CD19 and AF will be here in like 12 days and i never even ovulated. Oh well... what is the common cause of not ovulating?


----------



## BeachChica

I am ready to come join you girls for smores too!!! :drunk:

Rach - maybe this will be a 35 day cycle and just a late O. We'll see what happens over the next couple days. :)


----------



## korink26

I'm not really sure, but maybe look up PCOS? Although I'm not sure you should because maybe you'd freak yourself out for nothing. My Dr. always said that if I'm getting 
AF around the same time every month, it meant i was OV'ing. So, maybe you just OV really late and then have a short luteal phase. Clomid could also help something like that.


----------



## korink26

Yyaaahh Jessie---or let's just all float on your boat and eat smores. Not sure how we'll cook them, but that's not my concern right now!! :)


----------



## babydust818

Well it makes me wonder since on CBFM i got straight highs all the time except the first time i ever used it. Maybe i do have PCOS? God i hope not! It would make sense because i am overweight. 

LMAO Jessie! I love that smiley you put on here. The one guy is like so drunk he can't get back up! Too cute.


It's just weird the 2 days i had the darkest opk's i had cramping? not sure what's going on but i will find out sooner or later. Hope Mesina is right.... [-o&lt;


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I have it covered - head on down!!!! We have a grill on the boat :boat:


----------



## babydust818

:bike: that lil dude is ridin diiirrrrttty!

do a little dance, make a little love... :bunny: get down tonight.


----------



## confusedprego

lol you guys are funny! Rach - I'll keep watching your chart the next couple days - hopefully that will give us some answers! The first month of charting is the hardest because you don't really know what to expect and I had FF give me O and then take it away if I didn't temp right, drove me nuts! But, if you figure out that you're not O'ing then that would be a good thing to take to the doc that they should be able to fix! So, that's a good thing!!


----------



## korink26

lol!!! RIDING DIIIRRTTTYYY!!! ANNND DO A LIL DANCE, :holly:, MAKE A LIL LOVE, GET DOWN TONIGHT!!! LOL 
Jess, you saved the day!! I'll be down! :plane:


----------



## babydust818

Well thanks girls for the love. I'd be clueless with out y'all! I just got out of the :shower: and felt really achy/crampy in there. I feel okay now. Weird. 

I hate how today was only Monday. I just wanna slam my head against the wall.

Kels you're bringing sexy back with them super duper jiggly juggs! gonna have to pop a cap in those babies :gun: they're just too big!

:tease:


----------



## korink26

Lol!!! You girls crack my ass up!! Love my girls xoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Tuesday girls! Ugh! I worked 11 and half hours yesterday so I am exhausted today. I can't believe I have to still work 4 more days this week!!!

Rach - I don't know what's going on with your temps. Definitely need to watch the next couple of days. 

Kelsey - your temps went up today, should they start dropping for you now?


----------



## pinksmarties

you girls are so funny!

Rachel - It looked so promising that you ov'd but I am not sure what is happening either with your temps. Regardless, it will be good information to have whether you ov later or this is a weird anovualtory cycle.

Jessie - can I join? I'll get a transatlantic flight over!! Although I have NO idea what smores are!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I would definitely love for you to join us! :)

A smore is a small sandwich of Graham cracker with melted marshmallows and chocolate prepared over an open flame. Yum!!! Here's the recipe so you can try it (before you come to Florida of course). By the way, I will be on your side of the Atlantic in May. :happydance:

*Smores*

Ingredients
1 large marshmallow
1 graham cracker
1 (1.5 ounce) bar chocolate candy bar

Directions
1.Heat the marshmallow over an open flame until it begins to brown and melt. 
2.Break the graham cracker in half. Sandwich the chocolate between the cracker and the hot marshmallow. Allow the marshmallow to cool a moment before eating.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds yummy!!

Whereabout will you be? Is this part of your big trip? I hope the weather you are so used to having in Florida holds up over here, although probably not!!


----------



## BeachChica

I have a feeling it will be colder than I'm used to so I am not really sure how to pack. 

Here's where I'll be:

May18-23 - Barcelona, Spain
May 24 - Nice, France
May 25 - Livorno, Italy (Florence)
May 26 - Civitavecchia (Rome), Italy 
May 27 - Naples, Italy 
May 29 - Kotor, Serbia and Montenegro
May 30-31 - Venice, Italy 
June 1 - Dubrovnik, Croatia 
June 4 - Barcelona, Spain

Still not close to you, but closer I think.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh wow thats sound wonderful!! I am sure the weather will be fab in the Med at that time of year.


----------



## korink26

Aww Jessie you poor girl with your long day!! If today is another long day, just stare at your trip itinerary and realize soon enough you will be on vacation!! Your trip sounds AMAZING!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures.
Sam, almost 6 weeks!! yahhhh! Feeling more and more confident as each day passes?
Rachael I hope those temps go up more tomorrow! Hope your week at work is going good. 
Jessie my temp yesterday was really odd for 9DPO, so idk what to say about today's temp. Usually todays temp is the start of my brown spotting. Who knows...tomorrow's temp will give me a better idea how near AF is.


----------



## babydust818

lol my temps have got me so confused. I know I didn't ov yesterday bcz my opk was a bfn. looks like my body has been trying to ovulate 3 times now and it just won't


----------



## babydust818

dude i have SUCH a bad headache. I even took medicine over an hr ago and it's worse.

Jessie can i come with you?!?!? Sounds so relaxing.
Kels work has been crappy,.. ugh!

Dude i hope my temps spike up to like 97.65 or something tmrw. Haven't saw anything higher than 97.46


----------



## korink26

Hopefully your headache is a good thing!!!! I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow, I also hope it spikes up!!


----------



## babydust818

my temps are just too crazy lol. I swear i think if you're sleeping and you get too hot or too cold in the night that it reflects in your temp. Last night i was kinda hot and look at my temp. Weird! 

Can anyone shed any light now? LOL. Hope everyone has a good hump :sex: day.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I still think CD 17 based on your other tests and CM. I dunno :shrug:
I think the next couple of temps will give us a better picture. Are you still BDing just in case? I would not stop until you definitely see the crosshairs on FF (just to be sure)!


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Kelsey!!! I am on the edge of my seat after seeing your temps today!!!! Feeling the urge to start jumping up and down on my chair!! When are you planning to test?


----------



## korink26

Omg I was totally messing with my chart last night and I thought I deleted it! Woops. I wish that was my temp-but it's def my normal pre-af temps.
Yyeeaaa Rachael on your temp! I think you're maybe 5 dpo? If you put a fake higher temp again tomorrow does it give you crosshairs?
Happy 6 weeks Sam!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies! Just stopping in for a brief second. I am at work. Should i just go ahead and do the ovulation override on FF? That way maybe i can see where my temps needs to be?


----------



## korink26

I'm not sure what ovulation override is? But I think if your temp is still up tomorrow, FF will put you at 3 DPO tomorrow. I'm just not sure that will be correct, but I'm not sure if you necessarily OV'd earlier than that...
I was kind of excited because I thought AF was here this morning, but since the bit of blood I've had nothing. I just want my next cycle to begin already!
Jessie I'm so jealous of your temps, you have such an awesome rise!


----------



## babydust818

I agree, nice rise Jessie! 

I'm starting to feel really shitty about this month. I think i'm out already. I'm just so over it! 

Kels i hope you are prego and that is why the blood was there for a bit because of IB!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh no, as much as I secretly hoped it would happen this month, I know I'm not. My temps are normal for AF and I always have spotting. Ugg...
That's the bad thing with tempting that it's so easy to get discouraged by one bad temp. But you've got a cpl more days to go before you get discouraged! Keep your chin up babycakes!!! Xoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Ugh it's been a loooooooong week at work, I am so ready for the weekend to get here!!!

Kels- I don't know about my chart this month either, I am really all over the place. I really hope next month will be back to normal. I should find out from the doc next week if I can start TTC next month.

Rach- don't get discouraged, this is all a good thing. We need to get to the bottom of why you are not getting prego! 

Sam, Lindsay- how are our prego girls doing? :)

Mel- did you hit the jackpot and extend your stay in Vegas?


----------



## babydust818

If my temp stays above 97.34ish tmrw, it shows crosshairs on CD17. Which is the day we ALL think i ov'd on.


----------



## korink26

Ill be checking first thing tomorrow Rach!! You'll already almost be halfway through your 2WW!


----------



## babydust818

You are so right Kelsey! Ahhh i just hope Mesina is right. Anyways.. enough bout that! I am just thankful you girls are here to help me with this chart.


----------



## Maddymoo

HHHHHEEEELLLLOOOO girls, i started a new profile, virus free so far lol, hows everyone going. I have missed you girls so bad.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Eliza!! Congratulations!!! Such great news!! How are you feeling?

Rachel - hang in there chick, the first month temping is always ther worst, waiting to see what is happening. Tomorrow is Friday, just concentrate on that!

Jess - fingers crossed you get the green light to ttc next month.

Kelsey - I hope AF doesn't show, its already Thursday morning here and I don't get to see your temps till much later on.

Lindsey - how are you? Is the little man kicking hard yet?

afm - I have decided to stop temping, I did it until yesterday which was my 6 week mark.
One of my pg day by day books arrived so was lounging around the garden in the sunshine (woo hoo - not going to last though). Boobs still sore, nausea coming back more yesterday and today and I just can't seem to sleep enough! 12 days till my scan.


----------



## babydust818

Eliza!!! SO happy to see you on here!!! I'm glad it's virus free. I would of had bad withdrawals LOL! How are you doing babygirl? How's the pregnancy going??!

Sam thanks hun! Thank goodness tmrw is friday!! i am SOOOO tired. I could sleep for days. I'm glad you quit temping. You don't need to. You're pregnant and you're going to STAY pregnant!!! I can't wait until your appt!! Prob will seem like years and years until then for you.

Lindsay how are you doing sweeety? You're kinda MIA???!? Hope you're okay!

Kels AF come yet? any new symptoms?!?

AFM, temp went down .02 degrees, but that's fine with me! It now puts me at O'ing CD17. Shew, about damn time!! Wonder why that one day it dropped? Anywho... hope y'all have a good day! I wish so bad i could go back to sleep..... :sleep:


----------



## pinksmarties

I see you got your CH on FF. Once you get them it makes the chart look easier to understand. Not everyone get a huge temp rise after ov, some people are slow risers.

What is a slow-riser? 
In some women, the thermal shift may be gradual over several days. They a called slow-risers, which means that it took a little longer for progesterone levels to rise high enough for temperatures to become elevated. This is a normal finding and does not affect fertility.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! 

I have been a bit MIA - sorry about that! I had "Research Day" yesterday and had to present a poster about all my work so far and it really turns into a social day to get together with all my other classmates - it was really nice! But - that means I didn't get home until late and wasn't on my phone much during the day. 

Eliza - welcome back hun!!! so glad you're back! I would've gone crazy without access to my BnB!! How are you feeling?? How far along are you now? Any doctor's appointments/bloods/etc?? 

Rach - The first month of temping is always the worst but you'll start to learn your cycles and FF will start to "guess" your fertile days and expected AF days based on previous charts - which can be really helpful! 

Sam - I'm happy you've decided to stop temping! I made a deal with DH that I would stop temping once I got a positive test so I wouldn't worry myself sick. I was already worried - and I would sneak temps every once in a while but I think it's better to just try to have faith that everything will be Ok and it will be for you hunnie!! We getting close to that first doctor's appointment??? I can't wait to see the ultrasound of your little one! I am feeling my little one kicking me a lot now, it's such a lovely feeling. He's not very active by the time I get home though so unfortunately DH hasn't gotten to experience it very much but hopefully that will come soon. 

Jess - your chart looks awesome this month!! I hope this means your body is back to normal and you're all set for TTC next month! Very exciting :) 

Kelsey - I see your temp dropped and you've had some spotting :( What's the plan for next month? Clomid?? 

I am starving so I'm going to go eat something but I'm working from home today so I'll actually be able to check in from a real computer during the day today! woohoo!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel I forgot to put this in about your temp drop 3dpo

What is a fallback temperature? 
Some women may see a drop in temperature the day or two after the thermal shift. It is likely due to a surge of estrogen. This is normal and does not affect fertility. It should rise again the next day.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Jess - I got OH to hide my bbt's! Initally I carried on doing them as in Dec I got a masive temp drop the day of the spotting before mc at 5 weeks so was wanting an early warning but I realise now that any little temp drop might make me anxiouss so have stopped. Yay for feeling those lovely movements!


----------



## BeachChica

Eliza - welcome back!!! Oh how we've missed you. I was actually just thinking about you yesterday and that I needed to message you on FB to see how things were going. How are you feeling?

Rach - Yeah on your crosshairs!!! Like the other girls said, now with 1 month under your belt FF will predict your fertile and AF days for you. I hope this month works out for you although it looks like you had a dry spell of BDing a couple days before O.... you need to stay on top of that (literally!!!). Insert visual here of me waving my finger at you!!! LOL

Linsdsay - glad everything is going well with your pregnancy!!! Is your semester over in the beginning of May? Will you take a little break from school or are you done after this?

Sam - so you mentioned sunny days, does it get very warm where you are? I saw some shots on the news about some problem with an oil platform and it looked beautiful there!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea the semester is over in May but I don't go by semesters anymore really. I'm all done with classes now and just do research so school is really just like a job at this point. No spring or summer breaks anymore! I will only be taking a break when the baby comes for 2-3 months. I might take a couple weeks off before the baby is due as well because the hospital I want to deliver at and my work are about an hour away from each other and in rush hour can be 3 hours away from each other, so I want to make sure I'm near home - which is 15 minutes from the hospital. Plus, I'm sure I'm not going to be supposed to drive too far when I'm super pregnant. I don't know what the rules are on that.


----------



## babydust818

lol oh gosh Jessie... i'm already worried about not BDing on OV day... now you really got me worried LOL. I hope i did enough. I was afraid too much BD could be bad on his sperm count. That's why. Do you think i am okay still? I did do the every other day thing and we never got pregnant. So i wanted to give 3-4 day gaps. I know we should have one other time between that gap before O. I really hope that doesn't mess with me..... :(


----------



## babydust818

Earlier today i had this weird feeling down in my uterus/cervix area. Felt like i had to pee really really bad. Like it was tingly in there with a sense of numbness? Idk what it was all about but it lasted a good 10mins. That's about the only thing i can say has felt different. I've had a headache the last 3 days. Tuesday was REALLY bad, Weds was so/so, today i woke up with it but it went away. gahhhhh! this week is gonna be torture.

Thanks for being here girls :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

babydust818 said:


> lol oh gosh Jessie... i'm already worried about not BDing on OV day... now you really got me worried LOL. I hope i did enough. I was afraid too much BD could be bad on his sperm count. That's why. Do you think i am okay still? I did do the every other day thing and we never got pregnant. So i wanted to give 3-4 day gaps. I know we should have one other time between that gap before O. I really hope that doesn't mess with me..... :(

Rach- you definitely don't want to dilute the sperm batch LOL :haha:
But seriously, there is a popular pregnancy plan that calls for BDing every other day leading up to O. Then day of O and the day after. :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

So, I woke up this morning feeling like I had to pee super badly and then pretty much nothing came out and so I went upstairs and drank a whole bunch of water assuming I had a UTI starting up and figured I could flush it out. Well I got up later and went to go pee and my pee had a pink tinge, so I'm waiting until the doctor's office opens to get in there ASAP. DH's kind of mad at me because I wanted to go to work first and get something done :blush: but he's right, I should wait and talk to them because maybe they'll want to see me right away. 

argh - not a good way to start the day! :( I freaked out when I saw the pink tinge and thought maybe it was coming from the other hole and then I forced myself to push a little pee out after "cleaning" the other hole and it was pink only in my pee, thankfully! 

Well - happy friday everyone!! hope you're all having a better morning than I am!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay!!!! I am mad at you too!!! Go to the doctor first!!!! Work can wait. It sounds like a UTI so hopefully that's all it is. Let us know as soon as you hear something.


----------



## confusedprego

I have an appointment at 1040 this morning. I'm feeling a lot better but I'm sure that's because I drank a ton of water and probably flushed most everything out but I don't want to risk having it come back full force over the weekend and have to go to the ER - not fun! Plus I've never had blood in my urine before - definitely freaked me out! 

Little one is doing fine - been reminding me he's fine by having a little dance party this morning, which has been nice and reassuring he's OK.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - A couple of years ago I woke on Friday with urgency but unable to pee. When I did go it was bright red!!. Really like peeing blood. I phoned nhs 24 (advice type helpline) which advised me to ring GP (duh!). Which I duely did but was told there was no appointments till Monday so I asked if that ok to have blood in my urine over the weekend. Anyway the recepionist stated no more appointments so I left it at that (for now) but I must have pricked her concious because lo and behold 10 minutes later she rang back saying there was a prescrition available for me to collect!!

Glad you are getting it sorted soon, not good to wait on these things.

Just a quick on as on my way to the dentist - argh!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, i'm saying a prayer for you but i know you're fine. Don't stress. If it's coming from within your pee then i don't think it's anything wrong with the baby. I know i am not a doctor, but just stay calm hun. Let us know ASAP when you know something. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! I got a prescription for Nitrofurant - I guess it's an antibiotic. I was about to google it. I had nitrates and white blood cells in my urine so they sent it off to the lab but said that's indicative of a uti with my other symptoms and they did the doppler on me and he had a heartrate of 145. Plus - my SIL took a quick peek at him since I was there  Got some cute pictures of him - it looked like he has Kirk's nose :) We couldn't get very good 3D pictures because of the way he was positioned but we got a couple. I have another appointment next Friday so I'm sure she'll be looking again then.

I got someone to help me out at work so I'm going to be relaxing the rest of the day at home and going out to dinner with my parent's tonight. So, in spite of the UTI it has turned out to be a decent day. 

How's everyone else's friday going??


----------



## babydust818

Well i'm sorry you have to suffer with a UTI but i am VERY happy the little man is doing okay! I bet the 3D pics are just so neat! Technology is crazy nowadays. Can't wait to see more pics of him!

AFM i am sweating like a bitch! So hoootttt. Feels good though. Was kinda chilly yesterday. I am just sooo happy today is Friday. SOOOOOO happy. All different times today i've felt like a pumping feeling going through my vajayjay lol. Like where your fallopian tubes are or whatever. Feels like i can feel it thump. Weird. I know i am over exaggerating and shouldn't be paying any attention to that kind of stuff but man i am anxious. I'm at the edge of my seat. 7dpo and i already tested this morning LMAO! bfn of course. Oh well! I'll get it ;)


----------



## babydust818

Ugh i feel like i'm out already because of my stupid temps! I feel like it should shoot up at least .04 more degrees if i am pregnant. Wondering if i even ovulated? UGH. Starting to get miserable. Whatever. There's nothing else i can do.

How are you ladies? Having a good weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

looks like you definitely ovulated Rach but are you sure you didn't ovulate on CD20? I know some people get a dip a couple days after O but I guess we'll just have to analyze your charts in the coming months! BUT hopefully you won't have more charts to come!! 

My UTI already feels better - antibiotics are magical! Kirk definitely felt the baby moving last night - it was so nice! 

Hope you all are having a great weekend so far! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! :wave: back from hols / vacation, it was great!! 
Rach keeping everything crossed for you! Temps can fluctuate for all sorts of reasons don't worry, try again tomorrow, have a feeling you are pregnant for some reason!! :yipee: 
Lindsay glad you got some antibiotics and all is ok with little one :hugs: a UTI can't be nice :hugs: 
Jessie - are you testing!!?? :yipee: 
Sam still sooo happy for you :cloud9: 

I am 5dpo - the Clomid worked! Just hoping for either bfp or period - if neither come i'll be :wacko: as never been on Clomid before!


----------



## confusedprego

actually rach looking at your chart you could have O'd CD14 too...hmm haha I don't know! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hi Mel!!! how you doing hun?! I have my fingers crossed for you! :) woo hoo almost testing time!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I appreciate everything. I feel a sense of 50/50 that i am. lol. I know that isn't reassuring but idk. 

Back in January i wrote a 'psychic' named Cheri. She gave me a free reading today. Why two months later? Well, there's a HUGE wait list lol. I toughed it out and this is what she said.

Hi Rachael

They show me a GIRL and they relate her to APRIL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cheri


----------



## filipenko32

That's exciting rach, fx fx fx :dust: 
Really hoping this is your month too Jessie! :dust:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Mel!! :)

Lindsay, i'm pretty sure it would be CD17 that i O'd according to the OPKs i used. CD14 was really really light.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - looking at your chart I thought about cd14 too but knew you said opks really light. Fingers crossed both these readings get it right for April!!

Mel - so glad you are back and that you had a wonderful time!! Woohoo 5dpo already. Keeping everything crossed your holiday was magical in more ways than one.

Lindsey - how are you today, uti starting to clear up?

Hi Kelsey and Jess, up to anything exciting this weekend?

afm - really bad queasy feelings last couple of days.:sick: So tired too but I can't nap during the day so early nights for me only to wake up a few times to go to the loo. Yay!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! Just got back from a birthday party for a 1 year old, ugh I am just so ready to be there with a child too!!! :cry:

Mel - welcome back! Glad the Clomid worked. I hope you squeeze out 2 eggs this month!!! Did you win any money in Vegas? No testing for me yet. I have not gotten the green light for TTC from doc.

Lindsay- hope your UTI feels better. Those suck but the relief does seem to come quick once you start the meds! 

Sam- sorry you are not feeling well, but I think it's a good sign!

Kelsey - are you going back on the Clomid this month?

AFM- we got to the boat last night and I realized that I had forgotten my BBT thermometer so I went out and just got one today so I can take my tomorrow morning and I will just leave on permanently in my boat bag. I have not forgotten it in a long time. I have my appt this Thursday for my sonogram so hope AF cooperates this month and arrives on time.


----------



## filipenko32

How come you don't have a green light jess? No money in Vegas, we lost a lot, 500 dollars :cry: but we had a lot of fun and we were up at one point! I went to a glam party and got ushered in quickly as my hubby was on the guest list, that was some party at the cosmopolitan hotel - over 5 floors! Loved meeting lots of people on the blackjack tables too. One man from Texas said he was 'anti English' and they all are in Texas! He said it nicely/ honestly but I didn't know what to say! Wonder why in Texas!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah Sam feeling rough is a great sign! :yipee: hope you continue to feel horrible! X x


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - you will be there very soon with your own 1 yr old having their first birthday party.

500 dollars not too bad if you think of it as your holiday money and it was fun and getting enjoyment form the tables. I have never been in a casino and really wouldn't have a clue what to do.

Yeah, I am happy for the nausea not complaining at all. Never had it this bad with the 1st.


----------



## BeachChica

Not sure why no green light yet. My doctor wanted to do a couple more tests and let me think about the different options he suggested at my last appt. I think I want to try 1 more time taking the progesterone starting at 3 DPO. I just wonder if he is going to suggest I wait at least 1 more month because the possibility of how fat along I could be on my trip. I am also now on the Co Q1o that Sam mentioned so I want to ask him about that.

Sorry you lost but I bet you had a blast! I dont gamble much, i hate to lose. I would rather go shopping with the money LOL The party sounded fabulous!


----------



## babydust818

Mel at least you had a good time!!! I love gambling. It's fun to just be in a different environment. It sucks when you lose, but at least you had a good time doing it. Also, good thing that you don't do it all the time! I don't either. It definitely is fun!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah it was fun! At least I am taught now that gambling is for losers but once in a while as you say! Jess the trip might be a good reason to wait perhaps that's why then x x


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls!! 

Rach - yea CD17 probably is the most likely bet! Getting close to testing time! 

Sam - yay for feeling like crap! I felt find my whole first pregnancy and my vomiting started around 6 and a half weeks and I was pretty much a disaster until 10 weeks where it would then come and go until about 13 or 14 weeks. I hope it's not quite as bad for you as it was for me but it's definitely a great sign!! we've got to be getting close to that first U/S!

Mel - I've got everything crossed for you and so glad to hear you had a great time on vacation! :) DH and I don't gamble much either. we played some slots on our honeymoon and I won $40! he lost $20 lol But atleast we were up $20 haha It was a lot of fun.

Where ya at Kelsey?! 

Eliza - how you feeling??? Any doctor's appointments soon?? 

Jess - I heard the weather is nice down in Florida on the news yesterday :) Hope you had a nice weekend!! 

AFM - The UTI is definitely clearing up. I think the antibiotics are giving me a headache - but it might be all the pollen floating around. My ears have been hurting me and I read in my "what to expect" book that ear pain is common in pregnancy at this point - I think anything is common in pregnancy! 

Hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i am glad your UTI is clearing up! Not too much longer and the little man will be here! It's April already!

Ugh.. i'm starting to lose my hope for this month. The only reason i am still hanging on is because of what Mesina had predicted. I have no symptoms at all. I know you can still be prego with no symptoms but i really truly don't feel it in my heart that i am pregnant. I hope i am, but i just feel like i'm not. I took a test today and BFN. 9dpo which is very early but i don't think it's going to change around. It will be like every other month. Just waiting on AF... so i can start my 9th cycle... temp even dropped a bit this morning :(


----------



## filipenko32

How much did your temp drop by rach?


----------



## babydust818

from 97.78 to 97.52


----------



## filipenko32

That's not significant rach, still holding out a lot of hope for you! Is the prediction only for this month?


----------



## babydust818

Well Mesina said i'd conceive March and the other girl said i'd possibly find out i'm pregnant in April. Which would mean NOW until the 6th. I just feel like i'm the unlucky one who will get the negative result. Everyone i know has got positive reading from her. I just feel like im the guinea pig. 

whatever happens is what is meant to be. i just have to accept that.
thanks mel :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

You're not out yet Hun hang in there x x :hugs: if she's rarely wrong then that's a positive in your favour :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Omg how'd I get so far behind?!? I tried to jump on my kindle and read, but I obviously didn't keep up very good. So, sorry if I'm a bit all over the place with my post, but I'm going to try and read each page and comment as I read!
First, yaahhh Eliza!! I hope you are able to be on the site without viruses!!! How are you feeling and what is going on with you, momma!!!
Lindsay, you poor thing with the UTI!!!! How scary to see the blood in the urine, glad everything is clearing up! 23 weeks! woohooo! Where are the 3-d pictures?! Dying to see them!
Mel welcome back!! WTH is wrong with Texas? Did you tell him to kiss your [email protected]@?? I might have ;) You've gotten a BFP already at 8 DPO before right, so you're close to testing?! How have you been feeling? FX'd!!
Aww Jessie I hear you on the bday party! I was together with friends last night (where 3 of them are pregnant and due within 4 weeks) and the other one has a 8 month old. They were all talking about their hospital plans and the daycare plans, nipple cream and breast pumps. lol I was a bit out of my element. I sooo wish I was there...we will get there though, right? Glad you got out on the boat. Anxious for your next appt?
Sam, yaahhh for feeling like crap!! :) Can't wait for your first appt. Then you will be able to enjoy the pregnancy. 
Rachael, Cheri's prediction then would match Mesina's!! If Mesina said you'd conceive in March, then you'd find out your PG in April! Omg, that's very exciting! Although if Mesina is right for you, then I'll feel a bit discouraged for myself because that means she could be right that I won't get PG until October. :cry: I'll be very curious your temps tomorrow. Maybe today is implantation drop?? If your temps spike up tomorrow, woohoo! 
AFM---I'm a bit nervous because my Dr. prescribed me Clomid CD5-9 but with all the research I do, it seems people have better results on CD3-7 so I decided to change it up. A girl I chat with was taking it 5-9 and decided to switch it to 3-7 and she got PG and is now 9 weeks. So, that kind of solitified my change. I hope it doesn't come back to bite me....So, today I took my 2nd does, 3 more to go for the month! Other than that, don't want to go to work tomorrow!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya kels! I think you're doing the right thing taking it on those days I've heard that's better too. You know I am on a clomid cycle now? I took it days 1-5 at 100mg as my af never came back! I am 6dpo and I've had a very very very faint positive but not getting my hopes up at all. I feel ok just have a very tight uncomfortable lower abdomen which I've never had before! Sorry you had to sit and listen to your friends talking pregnancy stuff :-( I would have left I think! X x x


----------



## babydust818

Mel omggg so exciting!!!!!!! i'll have you in my thoughts and prayers!! I hope this is it. 

Kelsey whoa woman, i've missed ya!!! I also have heard people taking clomid CD3 and so forth. I wonder why your dr said 5-9? What's the difference?!? If i were you, i'd do what you feel is safe. :) Did you have a good weekend?

AFM, idk what the hell is going on but it feels so damn hard to breathe the last few hours. I feel like my heart is beating 3294802423523 miles per minute. Also in my back it hurts. It's SO achy. Below my left shoulder blade. Basically in the center of my back but off to the side. What could this be? Great, i'm dying!


----------



## filipenko32

They sound like preggo symptoms to me Rach!!! :yipee: 
Im not getting my hopes up at all I think they were evaps!


----------



## babydust818

Mel you're so sweet. Hope we both get our BFP's in the next couple days... fx'd.

Have any of you ladies saw 21 Jump Street? If not.. you need to! OMG. Andrew and i saw it last night and the whole time it was nonstop laughing. It's SO hilarious!! IF you don't mind profanity then it's so worth watching! Must i add, Channing Tatum is a HOTTIE!


----------



## babydust818

I don't think i'm going to test again until Thursday. Too many disappointments.


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I LOVE channing Tatum! I will be going to see that!!!


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...z7FMni8QPb1tHYDQ&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=768&bih=946

Check this link out rach swooooooon!


----------



## korink26

Omg Mel I clicked on your link to your chart on FF and flipped because I thought you had gotten your BFP (it's your old chart though)!! Allltthhouuuggghhh, if you're getting faint positives omgomgomb!?!?!?! Any darker today? I think we need to add some clomid babies to this group, maybe twins?? ;) Thank you for reassuring me about changing my clomid days. I've just read so many places that 3-7 seems to be more effective. Have you had much for side effects?? The last 3 cycles I had some nights sweats---but weirdly they didn't usually start until the day after I was done with the pills. Last night I had more fitful sleep and was sweating my butt off. Today I think i'm having hot flashes---unless the heat at work today is wacky?
Rachael omg are you feeling better? Maybe you were having an anxiety attack? I know you've said your angel's due date is approaching, maybe that has something to do with it? Ooorrr, maybe it's your BFP symptoms!!!!! :cloud9: I'm thinking of you hun, I know how hard it was for me when the due date approached. I was thinking today that I'd first be coming back to work around now, from maternity leave. boo :cry: I haven't even heard of the movie Rachael, but anything with Channing Tatum is amazing. I don't really care if he sat and said nothing but the F word the whole movie, i'd still drool.
Well happy Monday girlies, I hope this is a great week for you testers!!! xoxo


----------



## babydust818

omgggggg Mel he is just SOOOOOO HOT!!!!!!! i'm dying over here.

Kelsey, i was thinking it was maybe an anxiety attack. Between LO's due date and having to be on the phones this week at work. My stress level is through the roof.. I couldn't go into work today because of it. I'm trying my hardest to look around for another job because my anxiety is so bad. I couldn't even sleep last night. I've been just so looney in the brain.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: pregnant (maybe!!) - hormonal - looking at channing = dying :rofl: 
Haha kels I know he could say nothing and Id be happy!! Love his rom films I just swoon! 
Kels I hope this clomid pattern works for you, have a good feeling about it. I only had hot flushes, not a lot but they happened sporadically, having more after ovulation! No side effects other than absolutely humongous boobs!! :holly:


----------



## babydust818

Mel you are preggers!! yes yes yes you are. Saw your hpt from your journal! Better not bounce too much.. them boobies will hurt even more! dude, imagine if your boobs were really as big as "hollys" :holly: 

whoa doggie! Them are just way too big. 

I tested this morning BFN. I tried to invert the images but i don't see anything.
 



Attached Files:







tweak.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 3









tweak2.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 3









tweak3.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

I'm 50 50 rach as they are looking negative now. Yeah my boobs are as big as holly's!!!! My hubby just copped a feel!! :rofl: 
We've just got to keep testing :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Aww Mel- I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!

Kelsey - glad you are taking matters into your own hands a bit with the clomid. Don't forget to start DTD starting at about CD 10.

Rach- it's still early! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you too!! We need to get some more BFPs in here!!!

AFM - hopefully AF will arrive tomorrow so I'll still be ok for my appt Thursday. Does anyone know if you can see the follicles earlier in your cycle, like Cd 2? My doctor said it needed to be done before CD 7 but he didn't say what the earliest was. I might call tomorrow just to see.


----------



## filipenko32

Not sure jess, my doc says it doesn't matter when. :shrug: 
My tests are definitely negative ATM! 8dpo today!


----------



## babydust818

I really don't think this is the month. I don't feel any symptoms. Just cramps. Today the cramp feels like it's in my tube or something. Weird. Also little pains around my belly button. If AF is coming i wish my temp would just drop already and AF decides to come a couple days early. UGH.


----------



## korink26

Mel and Rach I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you! Every morning I quick check this before work! Rach, you aren't posting your temps early anymore---does that mean you aren't working this week? Did you decide what you're going to do with the job? Thinking about you, I know you've got a lot on your plate, especially this week.
Sorry Jess, I don't know anything about follicles?! Usually your temp drops more before AF, so maybe tomorrow you'll get your temp drop and AF? Will you still be ok for your Thursday appt?
Sam-Lindsay-Eliza---hope all my little preggos are doing good!!
I'm just wishing this week would go faster, I'm ready for the weekend! I think I'll start BD'ing CD 8 and do OPK's CD11. Yep, that's the plan. I'm so anxious for this month---which is making the days just CRAWL!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i quit my job today. :( i feel worthless, but i just don't feel confident or worth it. Yes i have been temping at the same time every morning. Andrew gets up around the time i normally did so it works out.

Today is my angels due date. Happy Birthday my angel!! Mommy loves you.

I woke up with the WORST sore throat in the world. I keep coughing and nothing comes up. Ugh. Just feel like dying this week.

Oh and Kels, i hope this is your month sweety pie!! I'm anxious for you as well! I'm going to buy the smiley face OPK's this month. No if's and's or but's about it!! Good luck babygirl!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## korink26

Aww hugs Rach, I feel so bad for you!!!! You are NOT worthless you have bigger and better things in store for you. HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGEL TILDEN!! XOXOXOX
Now, if this month isn't your month, you should try this next month. It's kind of a lot of work, but with this plan, temping, and smiley OPK's (just bought my box!) you will get your BFP!!! https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## babydust818

I will try it! I'll try anything at this point LOL. How many did you buy? 7 or 20? On ebay they have a deal where i can get 7 smiley OPK's for $14.99 with free shipping! I'm debating if i should get 1 or 2 boxes? Thanks for being such great friends my loves! Couldn't have done any of it without you. LOVE my girls!!!!!!! And baby Tilden loves all of you too ;)


----------



## korink26

I got 20 from wal-mart for around $36---so that's a bit of a better deal than the box of 7 (the box of 20 comes to $1.80/OPK and the box of 7 is about $2.14). I just plan on testing early this month to make sure I don't miss the smiley face. The last few months I'm scrimped on using them and then missed the positive!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Another exhausting day at work today ugh! Hope you all are having a better week than I am! This is the worst time of the month for me!!

Rach - sorry about your job. New jobs can be hard but it's probably not worth it if it makes you miserable! By the way. It's still early for you and your chart is looking good. Don't give up hope. Happy birthday to your little angel! :sadangel:

Kelsey - your plan sounds good this month. Make sure your gets of :sex: in this month!!! 

AFM - I didn't get a chance to call my doctors office today but I think I still should be good for Thursday. I had some spotting today so AF should be here tomorrow. Plus I really don't want to cancel my appt, I really just want to leave work early Thursday, go to my appt and start the weekend early!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - sending lots of hugs to you, Andrew and your angel. :hugs: The due date was always going to be a difficult day, hope you was kind to yourself. If the work was causing you so much stress then you have done the right thing. I stuck with my job and although it worked out in the end it was horrible for 2 years and I was on anti-depression tablets for a few months to help me cope with it all. It wasn't the job per se but the people I was working with but if the job is unbearable you have to do what is right for you.

I haven't been posting much, I have been so tired with lots of nausea so I can't believe you are CD7 already Kelsey! I was hoping the witch would pass you by. I was reading back and doing clomid when you are seems to be the best so keeping it all crossed for you. In the end I relied more on the opks than the cbfm as I think they gave more accurate ov time.

Jess - hope Af shows in time so you can keep you appointment and have your long weekend. you sound like a very busy person at work, what is it you do?

Lindsey - how are you?

Eliza - hope you are okay, how things going?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - sorry about your job :( you'll def find something better! Keep us updated with the new job search! That can be fun! And holy temp rise this morning! How you feeling? 

Kelsey - glad you're going with your gut on when to take your clomid and I loved the smiley opks. Made life so easy! 

Sam - sorry you're feeling so sick but that's great news! Doc appt? 

Jess - hope AF shows today so your appt won't get screwed up and I honestly don't know much about checking follicles. You'll have to let us know :) 

Eliza - hope you're doing good hun!


----------



## pinksmarties

Next wednesday is scan day. We don't tend to see the Dr really. I haven't made mw (in GP practice) appointment yet, no point as it was useless last time anyway.


----------



## confusedprego

I guess I didn't update you guys on me at all lol. Things are going well...uti is def all gone and I.have my 24 week appt on Friday where they'll start measuring my belly. I've been following my weight gain off and on and realized I gained 5lbs in the last 2 weeks when I'm supposed to only be gaining a lb a week so I know I've been going a little crazy with the "i'm pregnant I can have a bowl of candy a piece of cake and some ice.cream" attitude so I'm trying to eat healthier this week but now I get scared I'm cutting back too much lol I'm def over thinking it! I'll prob talk to the doc about it on Friday..I think I'm just scared of getting gestational diabetes...I don't know how common that is. 

Hope you all have a great day! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!

Sam :cold: - sorry you are not feeling well. But as I said in your journal I think its a great sign! I am super exacted about your scan next week!!! BTW girls - the smiley next to Sam's name reminds me of her so I am going to start using it on her messages :)

Kelsey - is today the last day of Clomid for you? 

Rach - your temp spike today is crazy! Do you think you are getting sick?

Linsday - yeah for belly measurements!!!! So glad your UTI is gone. Those are terrible! I personally think that the "i'm pregnant I can have a bowl of candy a piece of cake and some ice.cream" attitude sounds great!!!!


So I started to have some red bleeding last night (light flow though) so I counted that as CD 1 - do you think that is OK? Overnight AF was in full force and I have terrible cramping today. That with a week of hell at work should be fun! (BTW Sam - I am an accountant so end of month/beginning of the month is nuts for me). 
My chart has been a bit unusual this month and my LP temps seem to be much higher and less dips than I normally get. I wonder if my progesterone was good this month and if my body has finally recuperated from the year of MC's. I think I am good for my doctors appt tomorrow and I am going to take my charts with me plus a list of questions I have come up with.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, gaining 5 lbs i think is fine! You haven't really gained a lot total have you? I'm glad your UTI is gone. I can't wait to hear about your 24 week check up! I wanna see some pics girl!

Jessie, yes i am sick. My throat is sore and my chest feels like it's completely cut off. Tons of stuff going on in my chest. Ugh! How light was your bleeding? If it was an actual flow rather than spotting then i'd count it as CD1 too. Good luck at your DR.s appt tmrw!! Let us know what they say.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam I can't wait for your scan! So exciting! 

I've gained 20lbs so far..not sure if that's good or not lol I know its on the high end but I feel like most if it is showing in my belly and boobs but we'll see what the doc says on Friday. Jess - I'm still going with the I can eat cake attitude just not the I can eat cake cookies ice cream and pizza until I feel like I'm going to vomit attitude anymore haha :blush: oh and I always count the first day of bleeding as cd1 even if its at night before bed...the only way I count it as the next day is if I wake up to it in the middle of the night with bleeding starting then.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - very appropriate smiley. I am like that in the middle of summer and especially so just now as yesterday we had 3in of snow. Glad you are go to go with te Dr appointment. And the next week will be a bit easier as its the start of the month work wise.

Rach - hugs for feeling unwell. I hope the chest/sore throat clears up very quickly.

Lindsey - can't come soon enough. I feel like I have put loads of weight on, I was already gaining before as my diet was slipping but even more so now. I am trying to eat healthily as I think chocolate may be contributing towards my palpatations.


----------



## korink26

Happy 7 weeks Sam!! So glad you're feeling junky, means you're baking one healthy bun :) CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR FIRST SCAN!! And, you can't believe I'm CD7 already, I can't believe I'm ONLY CD7! lol 
Lindsay, omg almost 24 weeks!! Where is a belly picture!? I think it's time for some weekly ones! And, I hope you can post some of your scan pics!
Jessie, no matter the time of day AF starts, I always count that as CD1. Your chart did look AMAZING this month, I'd def. say your body had just the amt of rest it needed, and it's now ready for TTC! I'm also very excited for your appt tomorrow, in your crazy busy schedule you'll have to find time to update ASAP. I know you'll get great news :) Oh and yes, today is my last dose of Clomid. 
Rachael---HOLY HELL TEMP RISE TODAY!!!! I know you've been really sick, but I'm hoping it's because of a BFP and not because you're sick. Your cycles are generally about 30 days right? Have you had any spotting or anything? Omg, getting really excited for you!!!


----------



## filipenko32

hiya girls, stilll evap lines for me but I had some good evaps today but evaps all the same. I'm 8dpo, hey ho!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Here's a quick update. The spike this morning must have been because i'm sick. I been coughing all day. My head hurts. I can't seem to cough up whatever is in my chest and to top it off i have a fever of 100.5 FML. I feel horrible. I can't get comfortable. I can't sleep for more than a half hr at a time. I feel dizzy. UGHHHH. Don't wanna feel like this right now.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rach hope you feel better soon, nothing worse than feeling so ill. Try to drink plenty of fluids and take paracetamol to help bring down your temp.

Mel - 9dpo still early to feel out, mine was stark white that day and got he faintest of faint 10/11dpo, not over yet.

Was in bed by 10pm last night as so tired and nausea back with a bang. Today too, I feel like I am having to cough as its that close to dry retching.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm at work so this is going to be super duper short because I don't even have a cubicle - just a desk surrounded by more desks - ah the luxurious life of a graduate student in science!!!! But I wanted to quickly attach the 3D pictures for you guys from last week. I'll have more tomorrow - so spoiled!! Drinking LOTs of water today and tomorrow so hopefully we'll get a nice picture!
 



Attached Files:







23wks1day.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8









23wks1daythink.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

AwwwhhH!! So precious Lindsay. It's soooo freakin neat you can see him that good! I am just so excited for ya!

Sam thanks hun. I bought some medicine last night that seems to be helping a little bit. I don't have a fever anymore. Thank goodness. I hope you start feeling better too. It's a good sign that you feel so crappy though!

AFM, temp was a little higher today but could be due to my cold. I tested and BFN again. Which is weird because last night i kept having this weird feeling around my belly button like i did last time. Also boobs were sore on and off. Must just be because of AF. Booo. Oh well... Mesina is a lying biiiiatch!


----------



## korink26

Omg Lindsay---look at his little finger on his chin----he's a thinker just like his mommy! LLOOVVEEEE. <3
Rachael, your temps are looking awesome!!! Part of my wonders if maybe you did OV on CD20, and then you'd only be 10DPO today, which would be early to get a BFP!!!! Idk, I really think this could be it. With the temps being an open circle---is that because you put that you were sick? I think you said you've still been taking them at the same time everyday. VERRRRYYY EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fanatastic scan Lindsey! It is amazing how much detail you can see, how cute are those hands/fingers.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i honestly don't know what's going on with my body. I think it's because of this gosh darn cold. I remember testing on CD20 and the OPK was sooooo faint. I don't see how i O'd that day. At least i am temping and getting a better understanding for next month. The whole sore boobies thing and belly button thing just happened last night and now it's gone today? It could of been from my cold. I think i have the flu or something.


----------



## filipenko32

OMG lindsay he is LOVELY you must be super super excited!


----------



## filipenko32

No concrete bfp to report yet, I will keep testing! Pink did you use 10miu's?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay :baby:- what a great pic. Its always amazes me how clear those are how how much they already look like a newborn this early!!!

Rach - sorry you are not feeling well. Your temperature rise is very interesting so I will be monitoring closely for the next few days. 

Mel - are you still temping? If so how are your temps doing right now? I still have everything crossed for you. Its still early!!!

Kelsey -are you starting your BDing this weekend? What's up with your temperature spike today, are you feeling OK?

Sam :cold: - are you feeling any better today?

AFM - I had my doctors appt today and sonogram. I have 10 follicles on the right and 7 on the left. The sonogram lady said that she likes to see at least 8 but my doctor said the numbers I have are borderline. He is still happy with my other results (FSH, etc) so he still thinks things are good. I had a list of questions to ask so here are some of the answers:

 CoQ10 - he said that there is no concrete proof that this will help, if eggs are old, they're old. But he said it won't hurt to take it so I will continue. I think I am going to start taking 200 mg instead of 100mg daily. 
 Late O - he said that this definitely can have negative affects on the outcome of a pregnancy. Basically your eggs are too ripe when you get pregnant on a late O cycle. I used to O earlier but over the last year it seems to be getting later so he wants me to watch this. If I get to a cycle when I am Oing late I really need to try not to get pregnant that month. If it starts becoming a pattern he is going to put me on Clomid to help me O sooner. He also said that there is better success with pregnancy when you use the Clomid in conjunction with artificial insemination. Have any of you girls thought about this? He said its only $500 per month. 
 He is going to check my Thyroid again as it was slightly high on one of my tests. 
 I did ask about the lack of AF during my younger years of being on Depo preserving some of my eggs and he said that is true.
 Oh and for the first time ever, at this appointment he really stressed that the clock is ticking for me!!! When I told him about my upcoming trip he said that I should think about my priorities and if I get pregnant I shouldn't go!!! I was like Whoa!!!??? I was so shocked that he felt so strongly about it but we compromised. I am not going to TTC this month and start next month. My next cycle should start on May 1st. I will probably O about the 17th which is when I leave for my trip. My next AF would be due May 29th and I get back from my trip on June 4th so the most I could be by the end of my trip is 4-5 weeks pregnant. I will be on Progesterone starting on 3DPO and if I don't have my period by the time I get back I need to go in for bloodwork to see if I am pregnant before stopping it.
 Oh, and I can't remember what the name of it is because I haven't picked up my prescription yet but he is putting Chris and I on an antibiotic that we'll start the month we start the month we start TTC on CD3 for 10 days. He said that there is some belief that this bacteria (?) could cause problems with pregnancies and he is treating us both as a precaution. We didn't get tested for anything so I'm not sure if its something that everyone has or if he is just covering all bases just in case.
Whew! I think that's it. If you think of something else I was supposed to ask let me know.


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess Ive been thinking bout you all day! Sounds like you got a lot of answers and almost all positive reinforcement!! You've really got me thinking bout late O because you and I O around the same time! :( On my first round of clomid I O'd even later (CD 18)! My doc said that's great (another reason I question everything she says! Then the 2nd cycle I o'd cd15 and the 3rd Cd 12 (which I thought seemed way too early)! I guess we'll see when I O now when I'm taking the clomid earlier!
The artificial insemination-Im guessing that's IUI? I think I mentioned before I'm worried I'm wasting my clomid cycles by not doing them with IUI-but my Dr said that only a small percentage of ppl clomid does not work with (again opposite of the research Ive done). Idk...Jess thanks for sharing all your info! I think if this round of clomid doesn't work ill at least ask to talk to the fs.
I'm not sure how I feel about his comments regarding your priorities and your trip! And I'm sad your still not TTC for another month-but that just means your first and final 2WW will go really fast! :)
Mel hope I wake up to a BFP from you tomorrow and you too Rach! Hope you feel better-Andrew better be babying you! 
Oh and Jess not sure what's up with today's temps-probably a hot flash or something? Lol And yes
-bd'ing starts TONIGHT! If I wasn't on my kindle Id insert my favorite lil boobie bouncer Holly right there!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess, some interesting info from all that. It s shame the Dr has put you under pressure ttc with regards your trip. I can only think getting away from the stresses back home and relaxing can help the situation.

I am not sure about the late oving. I agree the later it is then the research show the poorer the outcome but cd 17 not is not late ov. Usually they mean into CD 25+ The reverse is also true, too early and the egg has not had the chance to mature enough. CD13 is not too early either, lots of ladies with shorter cycles become preganant and I usually ov CD14.

Not sure about clomid/iui so no idea there.

I would do what you think is best with regards ttc/holiday. I would say it only 1 month (can't believe I am really saying that, when prior to Jan I thought 1 month was so long not to ttc that would be the end of it due to my age).

Kels -hmm interesting temp spike! Will you disregard if other temps stay 'normal'? REally hope this month is yours.

Rach - hope you are feeling better hun.


----------



## babydust818

Jess i think it's super crazy the doctor is pressuring you. That makes no sense! Why put stress on someone who is TTC?!? That's not good. A lot of ppl get told to relax and stop stressing. NOT putting STRESS ON YOU! If i were i'd shrug that part off. There's plenty of women who get pregnant in their early 40's! Anyways, I think writing down all your questions was a great idea. Now you have answers to all of them. I think you covered a lot of good bases. I say you go on your trip and have a good time! Relax, enjoy yourself. No doctor can tell you when you're going to get pregnant. I believe it's all in God's hands and under his timing, but we all have different beliefs. Don't stress yourself over that PLEASE! You will be fine and get your rainbow!! I also agree with Sam that CD17, 18, 19, etc isn't considered 'late'. I think like she said 24+ could be. I'm glad you got to talk to your doctor about it though. There has to be some relief on your side, but i know there's also more confusion as well. Hang on tight baby.. we're all in this together! :)

Sam are you still feeling like poo? I hope so, but in a good way! :) 

AFM, i had a bit of a temp drop this morning. I took a test anyway and it was BFN. About 2 hours later i went poop and when i wiped there was blood. So AF is on her way. I'm going to write Mesina and tell her she don't know shhhheet!!!!!(shit). She may be my first victim with OH's dads baseball bat he gave me for xmas!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I think regarding the late O he said cd 20+ is considered late so to try to avoid that. In Feb I O'd on day 20 so as long as I stay around CD 17 I should be ok. 

Rach- whoa that's quite a temperature drop and since you saw blood I would definitely say that AF is on the way. Next month FF will predict your fertile days based on your information from this month but try not to totally rely on it since you only have 1 month of data. It gets more accurate after you have a couple months of charting logged. 

Sam- how are you feeling today? I hope you get some MS relief soon. I read that ginger helps with nausea. How about some ginger snap cookies for a snack... . :munch:

Anyone have any plans for the holiday weekend? It's windy here so we are not boating :( we are going to run some errands today and maybe do some car shopping this afternoon. I need to start considering my options for something new by end of this year.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess wow that is a lot of info! But all good stuff!! Funnily enough I was just talking about doing a medicated iui cycle over on the pal thread, there's some evidence that it improves egg quality cos they can trigger release when the eggs are a certain size. I really want to do this next time but just got to convince hubby as he thinks with should go natural one more time. It's a lot cheaper than ivf though and a half way point. I want to do it:brat:. On clomid this 'cycle' I ovulated on cd12 or 13! earliest ever! However I am not pregnant and waiting for af now. Im 10dpo and I just know I'm not despite the neg tests! Anyhow I have just emailed my doc to ask if we could do the iui medicated but he hasn't got back to me yet. Oh and your follies are great! They also change from cycle to cycle. Straight after my miscarriage I had 12 on one ovary and 6 on the other. Then I had 9 and 6 and another one was counted where I had 9 on each, doc says that's good. 





BeachChica said:


> Thanks girls! I think regarding the late O he said cd 20+ is considered late so to try to avoid that. In Feb I O'd on day 20 so as long as I stay around CD 17 I should be ok.
> 
> Rach- whoa that's quite a temperature drop and since you saw blood I would definitely say that AF is on the way. Next month FF will predict your fertile days based on your information from this month but try not to totally rely on it since you only have 1 month of data. It gets more accurate after you have a couple months of charting logged.
> 
> Sam- how are you feeling today? I hope you get some MS relief soon. I read that ginger helps with nausea. How about some ginger snap cookies for a snack... . :munch:
> 
> Anyone have any plans for the holiday weekend? It's windy here so we are not boating :( we are going to run some errands today and maybe do some car shopping this afternoon. I need to start considering my options for something new by end of this year.


----------



## babydust818

Jess i have no holiday plans. Andrew has to work on Sunday, boo!! No one should have to. So i am spending Easter alone until 6pm when he gets here. Tmrw he has off so i hope we can do something relaxing! He hasn't had a day off since 10 days ago. My poor baby. Love him!!!!

Mel you aren't out until that stupid biatch arrives! I got everything fx'd for you my love!! 

AFM, AF is here full force. Thank GOD she's being somewhat nice and not giving me bad cramps. I couldn't handle that on top of this really bad cough i have. My throat is RAW from coughing so badly. I have to like hold my throat when i cough. Nothing comes up! All i taste is like metal in my mouth.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rach so sorry your af arrived :-(. X x x


----------



## babydust818

I totally forgot to temp this morning. Still feeling so sick! Thankfully i found some antibiotics i had. It was a whole refill from last time i was sick. I hope it helps!! I already feel a tad bit better taking them but i'm still really sick. When i woke up this morning i had bled all through my pj bottoms. UGH. Was horrible. I hate being sick and dealing with AF. Makes me want to vomit. 

I hope you all have a great Easter weekend! Andrew and I are probably going to the movies later! Hopefully out to eat too because i don't feel like cooking. Tmrw i have no idea what we're gonna have! Hmm...


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - so sorry Af arrived, I wouldn't worry about temping during AF if you don't want to as temps are often erratic and don't 'count' towards FF estimating CH etc. Enjoy the movies, what are you going to see?

Mel -sorry missed your post, I thought they were 10mui but when I rechecked my ic were 20mui, its a wonder I even saw anything but I also used superdrug ones too (before the frer) but it was the ic that made me think something was going on. How are you, haven't had chance yet to stalk your journal today.

afm- constipated as hell. I even bought prune juice which is DISGUSTING. We went out last night for a lovely meal and it was nice to be able to chat. OH opened up that he is 'trying not to think about things too much' which I suppose is his way of dealing despite him telling me to be positive. 86hrs till the scan.


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach soooo sorry and really disappointed that AF came. :( I REALLY think if you do that every other day plan thing you will get PG THIS month! I just really think so!!!! That sucks that Andrew has to work tomorrow, on Easter. Nobody should have to, I LOL'd when I read about the baseball bat---and I think you should use the bat on Andrew's boss!!! Are you going to write to Mesina again? A girl I work with is going through a really ugly custody battle, and she wrote to Mesina to see if she'd be able to tell her the outcome. She hasn't heard back yet. 
Oh Jess, thanks for clearing up the late ovulation, because I was worried! I think you only O'd that late that month because wasn't that your first cycle after mc? I think your body was still trying to get on track. 
Sam I can't wait for your scan!!! It will be great!!! This pregnancy has felt different than all your others, right? I don't remember but I thought this was the first time you had ms. That's one thing I remember from being PG, was the constipation. It was awful!
Mel, how are you? Anything going on----BFNs turning into BFPs??
Lindsay, hope you and baby are having a good weekend!
Today I bought some yummy treats for Presley (our dog) and hid them around the house, since I don't think he'd find much fun in finding plastic eggs. He's been having a blast finding random treats, poor thing will look under every chair and in every corner now for the rest of the week! Tomorrow we're going out to brunch with the family. Will be good to see everybody, but I can't stop thinking that I got my BFP on Easter last year. Easter was a lot later last year though, so this is the same cycle as last year I got PG, so I'm hoping this cycle, a year later, is my lucky one! I bought robitussen today which will hopefully help my cm. Ugg, I forget how awful it tastes! Another wonderful thing of TTC that most people wouldn't understand.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - glad you got some answers at your doc appointment! I don't know anything about the follicles but I'm so glad they're checking them for you!! I'm surprised the doctor is telling you to avoid traveling while pregnant! I would think it's better to be relaxed than anything - I guess they want you to be able to get to a doctor ASAP if you need anything at all. On the good side - your chart was gorgeous last month! I hope it stays that way for you! You'll be pregnant in no time again! Are they planning on changing anything other than the progesterone? 

Mel - How you doin?? Getting positive tests yet?? Are you charting?? 

Rach - Sorry AF got you :( Hope you're starting to feel better. I'm excited to see how your chart looks this month now that we've seen what it looks like for a month! 

Kelsey - How you doin?? Getting some good BD on??  I hope so! 

Sam - So excited for your scan! Everything is going to go great! My DH tried to not talk about it too much before our first scan too, I think it was just too hard for him. I knew he had all the same fears I did but it was easier for him to just not talk about it. Oh and try eating yogurt every morning for the constipation - works wonders for me! 

AFM - this is awkward but I think after dealing with my constipation and overall digestive issues - I'm developing hemorroids :blush: I've seen some blood after I go and it's kind of "uncomfortable" after for a little while. Not sure if I've just rubbed it raw or if they're actual hemorroids. I'm so embarassed to talk to the doctor about it and especially to DH, but I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do something about them. 

On a less awkward note - we have easter brunch with Kirk's family tomorrow and dinner with my family tomorrow night - so it should be really nice!! I've been on a cleaning spree this morning and reorganized two of our three major closets and it felt sooooo good to get it done! My back was killing me by the end of the second one though so I didn't make it to the third. Our dogs ate a hole in one of the crates so I also "dog proofed" the house because our youngest will destroy anything he can shred - like books, seat cushions, paper towels, tissues, etc" and to my surprise he was a perfect angel while I was out to lunch with my mom! I'd be so excited if we could get him to behave and get rid of his crate! 

Hope you all are having a great weekend!! :)


----------



## babydust818

Sam i hope the constipation starts to work itself out. Seems like you have very very strong prego symptoms this time! Which means, an extra strong bean!! I honestly think you don't have anything to worry about. I'm pretttty sure this is your rainbow!!! So happy for you and can't wait till your appt!!!!!!

Kelsey You will have to let me know the outcome of your friend and Mesina. I'm debating if i should write her or not. It's like i don't wanna waste my time and money if she is fake. Ugh. She seemed SOOOOO real since everyone i knew had a positive outcome. Of course i'm the negative nancy! Wahh! I am going to definitely do the every day thing this month! I hope it all works out. If not i think i'll die. lol. I just have this really weird feeling that on my 1 yr anniversary of getting pregnant i will have better luck. Does that even make sense? Like you said this time last year you found out. Doesn't that give you some sort of positive vibes? Like good luck? lol. Idk! Just weird feeling i get. I just feel like June/July is going to be the month for me. I hope you get pregnant this month girlfriend!! I hate robitussin. I am taking it right now for this stupid bronchitis or pneumonia i have. I must say the antibotics i had left over are definitely helping me!!

Lindsay as far as hemroids go.. my mom said she got them after pushing out my sister and i. She says they flare up a lot of times after she poops. I feel so bad for anybody who has them though because i know it has to be so uncomfortable. I hate when my asshole burns from sex or taking massive poops. Have you tried preparation H? My mom says that works for her. Have you like tried to touch it? Is there like a bump? If so, it's probably a hemroid. I hope not though! They seem like they suck! Way to go on the cleaning! If i was as far along as you i'd probably be huffin and puffin and not being able to do ANYTHING! I can't even imagine what it's like carrying a baby! A lot of workout on your body 24/7. I can't wait for you to have him!!! I wonder when his birthday is going to be?!?!

Jess + Mel :wave: hiiii girls!!! how are you doing?!? love ya!!


AFM, like i said i'm feeling a LITTLE better. I can breathe better. I had to take some night time robitussin to make me sleep. I kept coughing. Sucked major monkey balls! I changed my sheets today because of all the icky germs. So i'll feel better going to sleep tonight lol. Anyways..... i'm going to go spend time with Andrew. I hope you all have a Happy Easter!!! xoxoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Rach - so sorry AF arrived for you. Like Kelsey said. Try that every other day plan this month. By the way Kelsey, are you doing that too this month? I hope this works for you BOTH this month!!!!

Kelsey - yes, I think I only had that really late O the one month but is has started to get later over the past couple years. When I first started charting on paper i used to O around CD 14. Now I seem to be around CD 17. I just need to make sure it doesn't start increasing more. I had been reading about over-ripe eggs causing recurring MCs so thats why I asked the doctor about it. I think like Mel said about the success on the iui because they can time a perfect egg release for you. I may give that a try if this next round doesn't work. It's Cd 10 have you started BDing yet? Oh what's up with the Robitussin? 

Oh Lindsay- I don't know much about about hemorroids but it does sound like what you might have. :( I wonder if there is anything you can get over the counter for that? If not, maybe you should mention it to the doc, but maybe not DH.

Sam- I can't wait for your scan!!! Getting excited for you. I think the fact you feel so crappy is REALLY good!!!

AFM - I picked up my prescriptions today. The antibiotic that the doc is treating Chris and I both with is Doxycycline. We are supposed to start taking this on CD 3 next month. I also picked up my progesterone. They were tablets this time, last time I was on suppositories. Do any of you know if there is a difference in strength or anything? The doseage seems the same, they are both 100 mg twice a day. I am going to call my doctor about it next week. Not sure why its different but just want to be sure the nurses didnt screw something up. The good thing is that these were only $7. Last time my insurance wouldn't cover them and the prescription was like $100. I also picked up more baby aspirin and the 200 mg bottles of CoQ10. So basically this time I will be on:

Prenatal vitamin
DHA
1.6 mg Folic acid
200 mg CoQ10
Baby aspirin
Doxycycline CD 3 for 10 days
100 mg progesterone 2x day starting 3 DPO.

Whew I think that's it. Also, I was reading about a book called "Is your body baby-friendly" on one of the other threads so I ordered it today. It sounds like it has a lot of info about RMCs. I report back and let you girls know if it's worth purchasing. 

Other than that, just did some much needed house cleaning today and DH and I just got back from dinner. We stuffed ourselves so now my stomach hurts, but it was soooo good!!! Tomorrow we are having Easter dinner with DHs parents. Do any of you girls get your OH a Easter basket? I always get Chris one :)


----------



## BeachChica

Rach!!! Omg :rofl: you had me in tears reading your post!!!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Jess wow that is a lot of info! But all good stuff!! Funnily enough I was just talking about doing a medicated iui cycle over on the pal thread, there's some evidence that it improves egg quality cos they can trigger release when the eggs are a certain size. I really want to do this next time but just got to convince hubby as he thinks with should go natural one more time. It's a lot cheaper than ivf though and a half way point. I want to do it:brat:. On clomid this 'cycle' I ovulated on cd12 or 13! earliest ever! However I am not pregnant and waiting for af now. Im 10dpo and I just know I'm not despite the neg tests! Anyhow I have just emailed my doc to ask if we could do the iui medicated but he hasn't got back to me yet. Oh and your follies are great! They also change from cycle to cycle. Straight after my miscarriage I had 12 on one ovary and 6 on the other. Then I had 9 and 6 and another one was counted where I had 9 on each, doc says that's good.

Mel- I definitely think you should give the medicated iui a go. I am going to try 1 more time on my own and if this doesn't work out I may give that a go. I will be curious to see how it goes for you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls Happy Easter!!

Rachel - glad you are feeling a bit better but boo to the fact Andrew is working today, will you catch up with friends? I am not going to ask why your ass hurts after sex!! I am glad you feel so +ve about the next few months, fingers crossed.

Jess - I don't know much about progesterone supps but for some reason thought I read oral was better but can't remember why s I may be toatally wrong. Lets hope this month with the new meds brings you your bfp. Does that mean you are going to ttc this month?

Lindsey - sounds like heamorroids to me or maybe a small tear. Some over the counter stuff may do the trick, OH gets them from time to time and they usually help.

Kels - aww what a lovely thing to do for you dog, he will be looking for the rest of the week now. Did he find them all? I also used robitussin along with EPO for CM, worked a treat and I didn't find the taste too bad. Nothing comapred to this bloody prune juice :sick:

Mel - hope you are okay, glad you got thing sorted :hugs:

afm - I was 'off' food for a couple weeks with my first pg but nothing like this. Sore boobs with both but none of this bloating and constipation I have now. I don't really like yoghurts and I am slightly worried about my calcium intake and was going to speak to the mw on Wednesday about it. I only have milk with my bran flakes and coffee (decaff) but I don't really have much else, no cheese/yoghurts etc although I think the calcuim rennies are making up for that!! Having a chilled out day, sun is shining for once so going to make the most of it.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Easter girls!!!! :wave:

Sam :cold: - thanks for the info on the progesterone. I have been doing some reading about them and it sounds like the oral ones make you really tired. I can't be doing that on my trip. I can take one before I go to bed but the other I probably need to take earlier in the day so I am definitely going to call my doctor on Tuesday about them. Maybe he can give me the suppositories just for my trip. No I won't be TTC this month as my doctor was having a fit about the trip so we will start trying next month. AF is due about May 1st so will will try for that eggie! 
Regarding the yogurts, DH doesnt like them either but he has started finding flavors that he likes (they have cappachino, cake flavors, etc) and even freezing them so they at are like an ice cream and now he eats them. Maybe that will work for you too. :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

hoppy easter


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I thought that was the case they you were going to hold off but with you getting the meds I got confused. Hmm you don't need the tiredness on holiday so hopefully he can swap them over for you. Weather didn't last, back to being :cold:


----------



## filipenko32

Pink thanks for the test info, that's great that yours were 20's that soon. I know I am out from 9dpo as I always get something by then but you need 'expert' eyes to see it on a 10miu! :haha: then the 20 works the next day. Hope you feel better, constipation isn't nice but a really common pregnancy problem. I really think this is your forever baby :yipee:
Kels I love your dog already!! And Presley is such a great name!! Did you find that your period arrived later when you're on clomid?
rach, glad youre feeling a bit better, being poorly and having af is no fun :nope: 
Lindsay glad you're having a nice Easter :bunny:
Afm :bfn: and :witch: due in the next few days I hope!! I am getting a scan next weds hopefully to check everything out, I am worried my lining will still be thin and my period is not coming after all! :shock:


----------



## korink26

Happy Easter Girlies!! xoxo
Rachael, you're probably right it doesn't pay to waste any more money on another reading. I hope that I can prove her wrong, because October seems FOREVER away! Glad you're starting to feel better! And make sure to do every OTHER day, not every day. 
Jessie, if he's putting you on the antibiotic it's good you're not TTC. I was prescribed that a couple months ago, and when I looked it up online it said to absoultely not take it if you're trying to get PG and when I asked my Dr. about it she said to stop taking it right away. Do you have a Walgreens or CVS Pharmacy by you? I see that they have the CoQ10 vitamin you take on sale buy 1 get 1 fairly often. Maybe save you a lil money. I would feel so much better if my Dr. would presribe me some progesterone. As for the robitussen, for women who have little cm, robitussen is supposed to loosen up your cm and make it runnier, which makes it more fertile. Although for somebody like me who really doesn't have much of any cm, not sure if it'll help anything. Oh, and please let me know how that book. AND, that is so interesting about freezing the yogurts!!! I told DH about that and we're going to try it! He eats yogurt everyday.
Lindsay, with all my issues I have, I def. hear you on the down there problems. There's lil wipes you can use after you have a bowel movement that will help reduce the swelling. Is it painful while you're going (like for me, it's like I'm trying to push out glass) or just blood? Your DH is lucky you spare him, when it first was happening I was so scared I made DH look at it! lol I'd just ask your Dr. in case there's certain things you shouldn't use when PG.
Sam, did you have much for CM before trying the robitussen and EPO? How many hours now until the scan? Gotta keep the countdown going!
Mel my LP was extended by a day or 2, but since I OV'd earlier than normal AF still came around the same time. Wonder why you're body is being difficult, hope you get some answers on Wednesday!
Geez this must be the weekend of cleaning---seems like it was what we were all doing! I scrubbed my tub/shower forever yesterday, and then just went on a rampage around the house. Nothing better than a clean house :) And yes girls, getting some good BD'ing in ;) Started on CD8 and will go every other day until positive OPK. Hope I OV around CD14---that'd be awesome!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great Easter! I had way too much Easter candy around the house now!!! Ugh!

Mel - sorry your body is being difficult! I hope you get AF soon so you can move on to your next cycle. Are you doing anything different now besides the Clomid? Did you ever go to that clinic you were talking about? Any word on your doctor about the iui?

Kelsey - I was reading that about the antibiotic and TTC too but he told us to take the cycle we are going to try starting on CD 3 for 10 days. Also I did google the med and recurring miscarriage and is does talk about use for that a lot. Yes I do have a Walgreens and CVS nearby. I got a great deal on the CoQ10. The bottle was $41 for the 200mg 70 tablets. It was BOGO, I had a $1.00 off coupon off each one and then I have a $5.00 off of $25.00 CVS coupon. So I basically got the 2 bottles for $34.00! :) That's interesting about the Robitussin. And what this EPO?

Sam - good luck with your scan this week! I can't remember but have you had a successful scan in your prior pregnancy? I am getting so excited for you. All of your :sick: is definitely a great sign!!!

Lindsay - Were you able to take anything yet to get some relief? I hope you ate lots of Easter candy for your LO.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

I hope you all had great Easter weekends! Mine was pretty good...soooo much food! I was just so tired yesterday with a bit of a subject headache from all the pollen we have right now, but I'll take the flowers! Everything looks so beautiful out :) 

Jess - I have everything crossed for you next cycle! Your chart really did look great last month and is looking like its behaving this month too so far so hopefully it will stay that way! 

Mel - sorry you think you're going to get AF! 

Kelsey - how you feeling? Getting close to o! 

Rach- you feeling better now? I hope you get your bfp before June or July! Are you going to use your cbfm at all anymore? 

Afm - i was doing a lot better this weekend but I didn't have to "go" much this weekend. I don't feel any bump down there and the other day when I had the blood I went probably 3x two days in a row and (gross) it was really soft so maybe I just tore it open a bit? It just was super sore for a couple days. I don't know...I have a feeling its going to develop into them some how. The tigers definitely really helps me but when I load up in junk it gets bad the other way. I don't know...just glad its ok now. 

I've been a cleaning freak lately! I cleaned out two of our closets and loaded up the back of Kirks truck for the dump with stuff we don't use anymore! It was such a great feeling! We also picked up the babys crib and dresser this weekend and just need to clear out the babys room before we set it up. 

Hope you all have as good a Monday as is possible  haha


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - not had a successful scan at all. MMC at 10 weeks showed BO/6week empty sac and 2nd pg was 5 weeks therefore no scan at all. Strange day today, nausea all but gone and just a funny 'something is different' feeling. I am not overly anxious or worried but maybe lack of nausea is unsettling me. EPO =evening primrose oil, another supplement you use cd1 till ov.

Lindsey - haemorrhoids maybe internal but it sound more like a fissure. I occasionally get them and they really sting. Glad things are starting to settle down. So exciting to be able to pick up the nursery furniture, that seems to have come round so quickly since you said how long it would take to make!

Kels - I think I was reasonably ok with the cm but to be honest always needed extra lubricant, how little did I realise that was a potential problem. Once on EPO and robutussin I had PLENTY!! Less than 36 hrs now!

Rach - hope you are feeling better and you had a lovely Easter monday.

Mel - hope that witch shows her face soon so you can crack on to the next cycle. Will you still have the scan if AF does show?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay :baby:- did you stick to your cake, ice cream and candy diet for the Easter weekend? Did you get a chance to ask your doctor today about your "discomfort" down there? Your cleaning sounds great! I did some vacuuming and dusting by I really need to go through some closets. I was in the attic the other day and I was so frustrated with all of the crap up there. I really just need to start hauling stuff off!!! Can't wait to see some pics of the baby room when you get it going :)

Sam :cold: - I hope your feelings today are just your nerves about the scan. I started freaking out before one of my appointments, symptoms gone etc. and I had the doctor so worried when I got there that he did a scan on me just to check and everything was fine. 
I will have to look up that EPO and see if I should add that to my regiment. I actually don't mind the Robitussin. When/how long do you take that for?

Here's some info on the Doxycycline that my doctor prescribed for us, although we are taking 1 tablet for 10 days:

While accounting for a smaller number of pregnancy losses, some studies have demonstrated that reproductive tract infections with myocoplasma appear to be associated with RPL. Cultures are frequently recommended at the time of initial consultation.

Treatment: Doxycycline 100 mg. twice daily for 7 days for both partners, taken simultaneously.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls! 

Thanks for all the advice and thoughts about my issue! It seems to have gone away mostly...had a bit yesterday but is soooo much better! 

Jess - interesting about the mycoplasma! We get those infections in our cells in the lab but they're totally undetectable to the eye. They just cause the cells to grow very slowly and they "behave" oddly. Can imagine it would throw things for a loop if you got infected with it. Glad they're trying it! 

I haven't checked everyone's charts yet but I hope they all look lovely!


----------



## babydust818

Hey sweetiepies. How you all doing?!? I don't have a whole lot to write. I'm feeling a lot better than a couple of days ago. Woohoo for that. I hate feeling sick. Esp that stupid fever stuff. Feeling mucho better. So i been sitting here thinking.. which is never good lol. I could lose a lot of weight and i wonder if i should just go ahead and take care of that then TTC or should i just do both? I'm not sure but i been having this convo in my head since yesterday. It's getting to be summer and i'm starting to feel so sickly about myself. I am most definitely going to just start dieting again and maybe just do the NTNP ordeal. I'm not strong enough to just take a break LOL. 

Anyways, i hope everyone has a good week. love you girls!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, well I am preggo! :wacko: :yipee: :wacko: - that is how I feel about it!! I got a high on my CBFM after a LOW yesterday (no af) so i took tests and... Bit :shock: to say the least!!!
 



Attached Files:







pregnantomg.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinksmarties

You know I have already replied on your journal but just want to say again how happy I am for you, so thrilled beyond words. :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink!! :friends: I really hope we can be bump buddies together, can you imagine! :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo! Omg Congrats Mel! I'm so super excited for you! Yayayayayay! :) what's the plan now?


----------



## pinksmarties

That would be great, bump buddy!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks lindsay. Well I am on steroids again, then I got to have a drip and i'm on heparin too :wacko:


----------



## babydust818

WOOHOO MEL! I knew it! I just knew it!!!! Evap lines my a$$!!!!! hehehe love you!! So happy for you chic!!!!!!!!!!! This is the rainbow you been waiting for!! :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I am just jumping up and down with excitement and so is Holly and Frosty!!! :holly::xmas8:


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh Mel!! That's awesome! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I really hope this is your sticky bean. So this pregnancy was on the Clomid right? Although I know you don't usually have trouble getting pregnant!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Back from the EPU. I have a bean with a hb!! I was soo bursting for the loo by the time we got called through it was painful but I was allowed to release a little, good job too otherwise I would have had an accident.

Anyway, the mw (older one I didn't really want) did the scan. Initially I couldn't look but OH did, it was only when she said there is something there that I looked. We got to see the flickering hb on the screen although OH later admitted he really couldn't see it. She really struggled to get baby smartie in a good position to measure but what she did get measured 7w5d, but she said that it wasn't always accurate at this point +-3days and she really was struggling to get a good pic as bean was tucked up out of the way. She didn't measure heart rate when I asked and she said they don't do that (!) but it looked normal, she would tell me if it looked slow. Hmm.. Going back in 2 week but need to ring GP mw as they can't sort out the 12 week scan, It has to be done from the GP mw.


----------



## filipenko32

already posted in your journal but sooooooooooo happy for you pink!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::cloud9::cloud9: Everything's going to be OK from now for sure x x x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

So girls I don't think I am actually preggo, here's what I think happened: the HPT and the OPK I did at the same time yesterday must have accidentally fallen on top of eachother and so the HPT looked positive. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I never thought that would happen or it was even possible! Oh and I was also running at hot shower so think that made it worse. Feel really dumb :-(

:nope: Can't believe my tests were so cruel! After all my experiments I have reached the conclusion that I'm not preggo after all. I did tests with water only - completely white. I think the 10miu are picking up the minute amount of HCG I must have naturally in my system to do their 'fraction better that an evap line' act. The tests I stuck together are only a little bit better line wise so I think the heat from the shower yesterday must have made the lines more able to merge yesterday - I will never make that mistake again. 

The good news is, I may be gearing up to ovulate naturally as my OPKs are definitely much darker and looking that way. Also I am going for a private scan on Friday at 11am so I can know for sure. I am just hoping and praying he tells me my lining is building up and I have some follies ready to grow bigger. If my lining is still thin I think I will have a nervous breakdown! But at the moment I am OK!
 



Attached Files:







testcollection.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## korink26

Oohh so Jessie he's giving you the antiobiotic to help with your recurring mc?? Oohhh I didn't understand that---I thought because you'll be in a foreign country! Well then he def. knows what's he's doing! Sorry, I totally misread.
Mel, WTH?!?! :hugs: Sorry you're going through all the ups and downs right now. Although, I'm still not completely sure you aren't PG, so hopefully your scan on Friday gives you some good news! How long has it been since you've had a period? 
Sam---have you had your scan already?!!!? Can't wait for an update from you!! :happydance:
Rachael--glad you're feeling better! Are you still going to temp this cycle? Your health is always #1, so whatever you feel is best. I think it wouldn't hurt to try and get healthy and TTC at the same time. If it's too much though, then just do your NTNP. It will happen for us, IT HAS TO!!
Lindsay, thank god you're feeling better too! I agree with Sam it was probably a fissure. I didn't mention that initially because I figured I was the only one that had issues like that. Glad to hear I'm not the only one! lol Do you have the baby room together? It's time for a bump pic update AND a room picture update. 
AFM---should OV tomorrow judging by my temps. It's so weird, I have such erratic temps, and then when I get close to OV day, they stay steady for a couple days, then rise, then OV. So, if for some reason my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I'll be shocked. I was hoping I would have OV'd already since I took Clomid early, but ah well. I had to stop with the robitussen because I have ulcers and it made them flare up (I'm assuming it was that, because I can't imagine what else it would be). So, back to just preseed!


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Back from the EPU. I have a bean with a hb!! I was soo bursting for the loo by the time we got called through it was painful but I was allowed to release a little, good job too otherwise I would have had an accident.
> 
> Anyway, the mw (older one I didn't really want) did the scan. Initially I couldn't look but OH did, it was only when she said there is something there that I looked. We got to see the flickering hb on the screen although OH later admitted he really couldn't see it. She really struggled to get baby smartie in a good position to measure but what she did get measured 7w5d, but she said that it wasn't always accurate at this point +-3days and she really was struggling to get a good pic as bean was tucked up out of the way. She didn't measure heart rate when I asked and she said they don't do that (!) but it looked normal, she would tell me if it looked slow. Hmm.. Going back in 2 week but need to ring GP mw as they can't sort out the 12 week scan, It has to be done from the GP mw.
> View attachment 374329

OMG I'M A BLIND DUMMY!!! WOOOHHOOO!!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::baby::baby: So happy for you Sam, looks like you've got a keeper :) Now, if these next 2 weeks could just fly, right?


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> WOOHOO MEL! I knew it! I just knew it!!!! Evap lines my a$$!!!!! hehehe love you!! So happy for you chic!!!!!!!!!!! This is the rainbow you been waiting for!! :happydance: :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I am just jumping up and down with excitement and so is Holly and Frosty!!! :holly::xmas8:

HAHAHA, Holly and Frosty!! Oh Rach, I love ya girl <3


----------



## filipenko32

Kels it's been 10 weeks since my ERPC now and I haven't had a period since my last pregnancy which was November 11th 2011! :shock:


----------



## BeachChica

Sam :cold: - OMgosh!! I am so happy for you!!! :yipee: Its so exciting to see that HB isn't it!!?? Brings you to tears! I think you got a pretty good pic. Baby smartie :baby: is probably just tucked way up there so that he/she is safe!!! I really feel this is going to be your forever baby!!!

Mel - :cry: I am so sorry!!! How does that happen! Ugh! Well I hope everything looks good with your lining Friday. Did you have a test today too? Or yesterday? I can't remember. You have no problems getting prego so as soon as your body is ready to go I think it will happen!

Kelsey - your temps look good for O tomorrow!!! Keep up the :sex:

AFM - still trying to get the progesterone worked out. My doc says he called in the suppositories, the pharmacy said the called in the orals, blah, blah, blah. So glad I have some time to work this out!!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats sam! So excited for you! Everything is going to be great this time! Start the countdown for 2 weeks!


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - sorry you got let down like that! Crazy you haven't had an AF since November! Thy don't recommend you getting one before trying again?


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well this morning! I'm working from home so I'm using my computer and it is reminding me how much nicer it is to type on it than my phone!! 

Kelsey - I'm excited to see your temp this morning - you should be super close to O! I hope you're getting lots of BD in! What kind of schedule have you guys been doing?

Mel - How's everything going with you today? BFP this morning?? 

Rach - are you not temping this month?? I think it's great you want to be healthy but that doesn't mean you have to stop TTC. Once you found out you were preggers you would need to adjust your eating if you're using artificial sugars and make sure you're not cutting anything essential out for the baby. But, I think until you find out it wouldn't be a problem. 

Sam - That is annoying they wouldn't give you the heartbeat but after seeing a heartbeat that was too slow (my first) and then seeing what it was supposed to look like with this pregnancy you can definitely tell the difference just looking at it. My SIL won't do the heartbeat so you can hear it before 12 weeks because it uses a different wavelength of sound that is controversial of whether or not it's bad for the baby at that stage, so that might be why they wouldn't do it. Also, did you have a belly or transvaginal US? I think that can make things more difficult if you did on the belly. I have a tilted uterus so it made it a bit difficult for Tami to get a good look at him early on. and your measurements were definitely great for where you're at! :) So happy for you! 

Eliza - did we lose you again??? I hope your'e doing great!! 

Jess - you getting out on the boat this weekend? we're supposed to have beautiful weather this weekend here! 

AFM - I'll post a new belly picture this weekend. I have what could be my last cervix check on Monday! It's so nice seeing him every two weeks but it'll be nice to not have to have a transvaginal US every two weeks...I think!! haha I might still miss it. I have my glucose testing two Mondays from this Monday. I'm not really looking forward to that except that I'll be in the office Tami's at - so hopefully she'll take a peek at him for me :) I've been feeling a lot better digestively - thank goodness! Baby's picked up steam moving this week - not sure if he's just getting so big it's hard for me to not notice or what but he seems to move around meal times. Moves when I'm hungry, is quiet while I eat and then goes nuts right after a meal. Then if I wake up in the middle of the night he's usually dancing around in there. 

Anyway! Hope you guys are having a good week so far! It's almost Friday!! Any big plans for the weekend???


----------



## BeachChica

Morning ladies!

Lindsay :baby: - that has to be so weird having him move around in your belly. I can't even imagine!!! Has DH been able to feel kicks a lot more now? I can't wait to see your belly pic!!! Oh, and so glad that your digestive problems are better although some of the other threads that I have been reading it sounds like its very common. 
Not sure if we will be boating this weekend, maybe just Sunday for the day. Chris is helping to move his grandmother into an independent living facility on Saturday so we should be pretty busy with that. I am really ready to get out and do some relaxing! My 39th :cry: birthday is the following weekend so I took Monday off so hopefully the weather will cooperate for a nice long weekend!!!

Rach - I still think you should temp girl even if you are taking the month off. It will help to get into the habit, see what your body is up to, and provide more data so that the fertility friend estimates are more accurate. :thumbup:

Sam :cold: - did you sleep better last night after your great scan!!! :sleep: Hopefully so!

Mel - Read on the other thread that you got AF. Hope she is treating you nicely after being away so long!!!

Kelsey - How is your BD plan coming along. Lindsay is right, it looks like you are about to O!!! Go catch that egg!!! 

Eliza - if you are lurking :wave:

AFM - My doctors office sent in the authorization yesterday for the progesterone in the suppository form. They are also giving me a couple boxes of samples so I pretty happy about that. :happydance: I still have some left over from last time too (he!he!) so hopefully I won't actually need to buy too many.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls sorry for the selfish post but I am now going out of my mind. 'af' consisted of a teaspoon of red blood and some brown goo followed by EWCM in that order and my opks are nearly positive! I am going for a private scan tomorrow as the hospital wouldn't scan me because I wasnt pregnant. So fed up of this now. :cry:


----------



## babydust818

Mel what the heck is going on?! I am so confused. Doesn't make sense to me that your OPK's are so dark and you are suppose to be on AF right now?! I can't imagine how aggravating this all is for you. I can't wait for you to go to the drs so you have so answers. Not too much longer and you will figure it out. I'm sorry you're going through this. Ugh i hate not knowing what's going on with my body. It's the worst feeling.

Lindsay awhh i bet it is so awesome to feel him move around. He's probably doing jumping jacks in their. Saying FEED ME MOMMA! lol. I'm glad you don't have hemoroids. It would just be another pain in the ass thing to deal with. Glad your digestive system is doing better! :)

Sam sooo happy for you!! Love ya hun! :hugs:

Kelsey have you OV'd? I haven't looked at your chart yet. I hope the sperm and egg dance in there and decided they love eachother and wanna make a baby!!

AFM yessssssss i am still going to temp! lol. I've just been lazy with it. Starting today though i'm going to be temping. Will be BDing every other day as well. I'm going to be doing the Body by Vi challenge for a diet. You have 2 shakes a day and 1 meal of whatever you want. The shakes have an unbelievable amount of nutrients in them. Equivalent to like 13 eggs, 15 slices of wheat bread, 20 asparagus, 13 apples.. the list goes on and on! lol. I'm just ready to start feeling better. Just been letting myself go and eating away my feelings about TTC and everything else. Just ready to jump on track and take care of myself!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls! 

Jess - glad you'll be getting out on the boat next weekend! Don't worry about your Bday! I have a great feeling about your next pregnancy as they've been following you so closely now! It is kind of weird to feel him moving around in there but I think it will be weirder when he's out of me and I don't feel it anymore. It's reassuring at this point.

Mel - I'm so sorry hunny! I hope the doctor can give you some answers! What can they check with a scan? how thick your lining is? the status of your follicles? 

Rach - I think that's great that you're doing the body challenge! that's really exciting! I bet you'll be feeling better in no time! I've been eating both good and bad since I got pregnant, but always feel so much better when I'm eating well! I'm also excited you're still going to be temping! It'll make FF more useful for you :) It definitely didn't matter that you didn't temp during AF since temps can be very erratic during that time anyway. Just no more missing from here on out! :) 

AFM - I ordered some prenatal workout videos to do as I can't always make it to prenatal yoga (only offered once a week) and it's really the only thing that has helped keep my back from absolutely killing me and I'm starting to be convinced that it helps with my digestion/lack of heartburn. So, I'm hoping that if I can do them a couple times a week that I'll continue to feel good throughout the rest of the pregnancy and hopefully it will help with delivery too! Plus, it's been very weird to not exercise like I used to. It was nice at first and now I miss it. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach and Lindsay glad you're both taking care of yourselves. It's so important to keep your back strong when pregnant Lindsay I know a lot of pregnant people who have felt better with exercise. Rach that sounds like a really healthy diet! I am going to start temping too as from tomorrow morning i'll start my chart again. 

Well I am wondering now whether it was ovulation bleeding as I got this info off Just Mommies and I've highlighted the bits I think apply:* If you are trying to get pregnant* :haha: you may want to look for some physical signs of ovulation. Some signs of ovulation include increased cervical mucous, cramping on one side, or *breast tenderness*. Some women will notice *light spotting *around the time of ovulation. This light spotting is known as ovulation spotting and is considered a great sign of fertility.

What causes ovulation spotting?
There are a couple of thoughts on what causes ovulation spotting. Some people believe that the light spotting is a result of the egg rupturing through the follicle during ovulation. It is thought that as the egg bursts from the follicle that a little bleeding may occur. This is why some women may notice *brown spotting, which is generally an indicator of older blood, around the time they ovulate. The blood may turn brown as it exits the body.*

The other possible explanation for ovulation spotting is that the spotting is a result of a woman&#8217;s changing hormones during ovulation. As a woman&#8217;s body prepares to ovulate, follicles will start to grow and mature. As they mature they produce more estrogen. This increase in estrogen triggers a surge in LH, another hormone involved in ovulation. When LH surges it signals the mature egg to burst from the follicle. *Estrogen rises sharply right before a woman ovulates and it is thought that the increase in estrogen levels may cause light spotting to occur.*

When does ovulation spotting occur?
Ovulation spotting normally occurs right before ovulation or during ovulation. *It may appear as light bleeding or brown or pinkish spotting. Sometimes it will be mixed with egg-white looking cervical mucous.* _*This is just what happened to me! *_There are other causes of mid-cycle spotting but if the spotting occurs around the time ovulation is expected, there is a good chance that the spotting is a result of ovulation.

Timing Intercourse with Ovulation Spotting
Normally ovulation spotting will last for one or two days and most women will ovulate shortly after. *If you notice ovulation spotting, this is a good time to start having intercourse.* OKAY I WILL THEN :sex: It is helpful to use an ovulation prediction test to help further pinpoint ovulation. Y*ou may notice egg-white looking cervical mucous or ovulation pain around this time. Cervical mucous gets thinner and stretchier as ovulation approaches.* After ovulation cervical mucous dries up and ovulation spotting usually disappears. The closer you time intercourse with ovulation the better. It is a good idea to continue having intercourse for a few days following ovulation spotting to be sure that ovulation has occurred. You may also want to keep a bbt chart to help confirm when you ovulated.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I really hope this cycle is it for you and that you catch this egg :hugs: :hugs: It's so annoying why everything has to be such a struggle!!!


----------



## confusedprego

that sure does sound like what you had Mel!! what do your OPKs look like today?? You would think they would be negative by now, right? How many days did you have a positive OPK? That would be a great turn of events for you! When's your scan again?? 

Sorry for so many questions!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay. Well they are darker this afternoon, so can't wait for my scan tomorrow :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







opkpm.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confusedprego

so interesting Mel! Can't wait to hear what they say tomorrow!!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm def on a ttc rollercoaster in the middle of nowhere!!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay that's so exciting that baby is moving more! I agree with jessie, there can't be any more awesome feeling in the world! I can not wait to someday feel that, just seems ssoooo unimaginable. :cloud9:
Jessie so glad they got the progesterone worked out, and what a bonus that you get samples! Can't wait for you to get back to TTC, but you'll be off having the time of your life and I'll only be able to think about what you're experiencing in your 2WW. How many days until vaca begins? And girl, you celebrate turning 39 and fabulous!! Nnooo :cry:, it will be your birthday, but you can not cry if you want to :flower:
Mel, WWTTHHHH!!!! :gun: Thank goodness your appt is tomorrow, hopefully you get all your questions answered. It sure does sound like that could have been ovulation spotting--have you ever had that before? Have you still been BDing?
Rach glad you're still going to temp, in the long run it'll be nice for you to see your cycle clearly. This is going to be YOUR MONTH!! You and Andrew will be busy every other day until you get that positive OV. Did you get the smiley faced OV tests? Your diet sounds really nutritious, but noo fun. :) I'm horrible with healthy eating. Good for you, maybe you'll inspire me.
AFM, I thought FOR SURE I'd get a +OPK last night, but it was still negative! A lot of times for some reason I don't get a positive until my actual OV day, so hopefully tonight I get one (anybody else first get a positive on OV day?). But, my temps have done weird things in the past so maybe tomorrow my temp will drop more indicating OV? I hope not! My BD'ing schedule has been: CD8,10,12,14 and then even if I don't get a positive OPK tonight I'm planning on bd'ing again tonight and tomorrow and then maybe take a day off and then again. I have such high hopes for this month because of changing my clomid days and having the HSG clear things out, if AF comes again it'll be hard to take. :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I have heard of SO many women getting pregnant after HSG as you know. Ohhh I really really hope this is it for you and you get maybe 2 for your trouble!! :baby::baby: 
I have had positives on the day of ovulation :hugs: that's not anything to worry about it just means that the egg is released 12 hours later or something in that time frame.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - your BD schedule sounds great! I hope you guys are having fun with it too ;) I think it's completely normal to get a positive OPK in the same day you O. I've only used OPKs once and my positive OPK was actually on the day that I O'd - and I got preggers so maybe it's a good thing! Your chart looks good so far so I've got everything crossed for you! Let us know how your OPK goes tonight! Do you use the smiley OPKs? I still have a pic of mine on my phone that I sent to DH so he knew what he was coming home to that night


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- I think that ov bleeding sounds like a really good sign. I hope you get a SUPER O this month to make up for your body being so rotten to you!!! I'm anxious for your scan tomorrow to see what the docs say. Good luck!

Kelsey- your BD schedule sounds really good. I hope the changes this month will be just what your body needed :thumbup:

Rach- your diet sounds great. It's good you are so motivated about it. I always have good intentions, but then the plan just fizzles! 

Well I got my progesterone today. My doctors office gave me 35 samples, plus I got a box of 6 last week and I still have about 20 left over from last time so I should be good!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!! 

Last belly picture posted - I put it on facebook too but figured I should share it here for you ladies :) 

How are you guys doing today?! It's Friday!!! yay!! I couldn't be more excited that the weekend is here! I worked from home yesterday so it was nice to sit around and work in sweatpants but I want to just sit around and do nothing in sweatpants haha. 

I'm going to check everyone's charts and then post again :) <3 you guys!
 



Attached Files:







25wks1day.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confusedprego

I'm too early for charts except for Jessie - and yours is so steady!! mine was always all over the place! I used to confuse myself so much! 

I'll check back later!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Lindsay! :baby: Happy Friday to you too!!! I am so excited it's actually here!!!

I LOVE your bump pic! You look so cure pregnant!!! Awwww!!! :happydance:

My chart is really looking good this month. I will be interested to see what happens around O. Maybe my body really did need a 6 month break to get things back to normal!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Jess! Yea your chart is awesome! This break might have been perfect for you to get back on track so next time will be smooth sailing! 

Kelsey - I see you got your positive opk last night! Yay! And a temp rise this morning so you prob o'd and with your great BD schedule and the hsg this is gonna be it! BD again tonight too :)


----------



## babydust818

Kels YAY for +opk! Omgggg wish your 2WW was over with already! GAH! I remember when i was just a day or two ahead of you. Now my cycle is all f'd up and i'm like a week behind lol. Stupid body and stupid AF! I hope hope hope this is the month! AHH. I just wanna go do a summer salt! Your BD schedule sounds awesome. Andrew and i kinda just haven't been wanting to keep our hands off each other! So our BD schedule has been very good so far LOL. 

Lindsay omgggg look at that buttercup in there! He is just a growing!! You look super duper cute. How is Kirk liking the bump? Is he always rubbin it? This is all just getting so exciting! All you girls that i met when i first got on here when we had our MC's are starting to actually get CLOSE to having their baby! Omg.. just so exciting!!! Can't believe it lol. I forget... did you chose a name yet? 

Jessie i love love love when drs give me samples. Sounds like you've got enough! I really really really hope this 6 month break did your body good and you get your rainbow!! 

Mel how are you hanging in there girl? How did the dr appt go?

What's everyone's weekend plans? I'm going yard saling tmrw :thumbup: I love finding shit! Other then that just spending time with my lovebug. He is just such a doll. Love him. So.. someone needs to spank me extra hard bcz i forgot to temp this morning. FML x 43534902. DAMNIT. What is wrong with me?! OMG when the hell is this cold front going to pass? it was like 80+ 2 weeks ago and the last 2 weeks it's been so blah. Like going down to 32 at night at 65 during the day! It was in the friggin 80s for like 2-3 weeks! GRR. Just wanna sit outside and enjoy the heat! I had the AC on and everything. Now i have the heat on. SOB!


----------



## korink26

Oooh thank you girls for the reassurance! And yes Linds, I use the smiley OPK's. Nothing better than seeing the :) I caught DH right before he left for work for a quick BD. So I HOPE we have our bases covered! And just in case another lucky egg drops, we'll cont. for a couple more days.
Aww...Lindsay your baby belly is the cutest! Such little legs and arms---I hope I'm like you and all belly when I'm PG. And happy 25 weeks!
Jessie, your chart is looking amazing--I wish my temps were so stable! Mine are so erratic until a couple days before OV, then they seem to settle down a bit.
Mel--thinking of you today! Will be stalking for an update from you.
:hi: Rachael and Sam! TGIF!!!
I have no big weekend plans---my husband is a highschool baseball coach--and they have 3 games this weekend so I won't get to see him too much. I'll go to 2 of his games, as long as the weather is ok.


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> Kels YAY for +opk! Omgggg wish your 2WW was over with already! GAH! I remember when i was just a day or two ahead of you. Now my cycle is all f'd up and i'm like a week behind lol. Stupid body and stupid AF! I hope hope hope this is the month! AHH. I just wanna go do a summer salt! Your BD schedule sounds awesome. Andrew and i kinda just haven't been wanting to keep our hands off each other! So our BD schedule has been very good so far LOL.
> 
> Lindsay omgggg look at that buttercup in there! He is just a growing!! You look super duper cute. How is Kirk liking the bump? Is he always rubbin it? This is all just getting so exciting! All you girls that i met when i first got on here when we had our MC's are starting to actually get CLOSE to having their baby! Omg.. just so exciting!!! Can't believe it lol. I forget... did you chose a name yet?
> 
> Jessie i love love love when drs give me samples. Sounds like you've got enough! I really really really hope this 6 month break did your body good and you get your rainbow!!
> 
> Mel how are you hanging in there girl? How did the dr appt go?
> 
> What's everyone's weekend plans? I'm going yard saling tmrw :thumbup: I love finding shit! Other then that just spending time with my lovebug. He is just such a doll. Love him. So.. someone needs to spank me extra hard bcz i forgot to temp this morning. FML x 43534902. DAMNIT. What is wrong with me?! OMG when the hell is this cold front going to pass? it was like 80+ 2 weeks ago and the last 2 weeks it's been so blah. Like going down to 32 at night at 65 during the day! It was in the friggin 80s for like 2-3 weeks! GRR. Just wanna sit outside and enjoy the heat! I had the AC on and everything. Now i have the heat on. SOB!

Oops, you must have been posting when I was! Our weather here has been crap too! 2 weeks ago it was in the 80's and now it's been 31 in the morning and high of 50 throughout the day. Ugg, I want suummeerr!!!
I know, I hate that our cycles got so far apart. Crazy things our bodies do...:growlmad:
Well that's good you and Andrew can't keep your hands off each other :kiss: You little love bugs :kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

How can you forget to temp rach!!!??!!! :haha: Mybe you have baby brain already!!
Kels love that you've got bases covered and your hubby is a baseball coach! Think all bases will be covered with before work :sex: :yipee: 
Lindsay fab bump Hun! :cloud9:
I posted this in my journal so sorry for the laziness here it is copied:
Well just got back and have answers. Had a scan and the doctor has concluded I never ovulated! My lining is still thin and I am bleeding heavily now!! He said that the lining can't build up without ovulation. As for my 'damage after ERPC' scares he said no way and that it's all hormonal. I also texted another doctor I know and he said I was reading far too much into lining worries and to not be concerned with it at all. And I've had that scan which showed no scarring whatsoever so I think I'm just going to have to trust it. Also I had been bleeding for 2.5 days before the scan this morning and it was heavy by 6am this morning so I'm putting that worry to bed. 
So he has put me on a monitored follicle tracking cycle with clomid again. I start clomid today so that would mean taking it on days 3-7, then he is starting the scanning process next Thursday. Once he sees follicles ready to go he will give me a trigger shot and hopefully I will get pregnant or my lining will thicken and I'll have one of my normal heavy gushing periods! 
I'm going to stay on my journal now and post pics of my ovulation tests every day! I forgot to mention to him that my opks were nearly positive now but he could see on the scan that none of the follicles are developing yet. He said I had normal ovaries and plenty of eggs so that's good. There is no way I could get pregnant with no proper egg release (there was some kind of possible corpus luteum there) and no thick lining. All those pregnancy tests!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## korink26

LOL Mel--totally didn't even think of the covering bases connection to my honey buns baseball coach!! lol You're so witty :)
How odd that you haven't ovulated?! But that's what clomid is there for, so you should be good to go for this month! That's great that they're totally monitoring you and your follicles so that you can release the egg at the most opportune time! I'll follow you more on your journal so you don't have to double post everything. Come on Mel, let's make some Clomid babies!! 2 sets of twins in this group would be nice!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kels yay! :baby: :baby: well my last cycle was on clomid! I think the egg got reabsorbed as I never got a positive opk just a peak on my cbfm


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - Glad to hear they're following you so closely! I'll start stalking your journal too :) Odd that you never ovulated but good that you started bleeding so you can get a move on with this month - right?! I was thinking about you today - glad you got some sort of direction to move in! Too bad he didn't say you had an egg ready to pop now but that will be soon enough I'm sure!! 

AFM - so glad to be home and that it's officially the weekend!! The weekends always go way too quickly but I'm trying to savor it tonight!! We're also supposed to have beautiful weather this weekend so hopefully DH will get out on the golf course and I will get out shopping with my mom! haha :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks linds hope you enjoy shopping! Xxx


----------



## babydust818

Mel i am so happy you got some word on what is going on. I know it's not fun to know you didn't ovulate and that the whole pregnancy ordeal with just jacked up. I'm glad you have answers to go by now though. A girl i am friends with on here named Lisa is going through the same stuff you are. She actually wrote on this thread 2 weeks ago or so. Her name is keepxthexfaith. She is going on her 3rd round of clomid and she gets trigger shots and stuff as well. I'm sorry i'm no help but if you wanted to get in touch with her to ask her some stuff i can give you her name because im not sure if her username is spelt like that for sure. She gets checked up on her follicles as well. It is very good to hear though that you're bleeding since you haven't in almost 6 months. That is very good news. Makes you have more of an understanding where you are in your cycle. Tons of hugs your way hunny! Hang in there.


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Mel! That's crazy!!! What is going on with your body??? Did they say why they think you didn't ovulate? I am glad AF is here for you and that you are getting on wit your next cycle. Are you still temping? I don't think the link to your chart is working.

Kelsey - it does look like you have O'd or getting ready to but make sure you keep up the BDing just in case. 

Rach - thats great that you and Andrew are getting lots of BDing in. Keep it up and take your damn temp girl!!! We want to stalk your chart!!! LOL

Lindsay- :baby: have a great time shopping!

Sam :cold: - how are you feeling girl?


AFM - I counted up my progesterone samples today and I have 58!!! That should definitely get me through my trip! I also got a call from my insurance company and they have approved mt prescription for a year. Woohoo! Not sure how much it will still cost me (probably $40) so hopefully I can keep the samples coming!!! 

Work has been absolutely nuts for me and I am exhausted. Heading to bed!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach thanks hun yeah I will have her username if that's ok, I am quite worried that my body is just not responding :wacko: Im worried about my womb lining too. Jess have you ever known what your womb lining measurements are? mine are still thin due to no hormonal influence but I am worried that the erpc has damaged me. :cry:


----------



## BeachChica

You know Mel, that topic has never come up. I should definitely ask about it though. Besides O do you think there is anything they can give you to help build up your lining? Doesn't the Clomid make it thin too? What about using Femera instead...? Are you going to TTC this month or are you waiting for it to build back up? Not sure if you are temping but if so how are your charts looking? Do they look like your body is trying to O? Sorry for all of the questions just trying to brainstorm so we can get you to you BFP again!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jess, well I think I will start temping tomorrow. I suppose it's extra useful information. I wish I was on Femara instead as that doesn't thin your lining as much. But I wonder, I know it makes lining thinner but how much thinner is what I'm wondering. 

Glad you've got enough progesterone to keep you going. xxx


----------



## korink26

WTH is up with my temp?! I've never had it drop like that-but after looking up fallback temps it seems to happen on 2dpo? Idk...just weird as this never happened. I had to actually get out of bed and turn on the light to see if it was right! And I really don't think today is OV...


----------



## confusedprego

How weird Kelsey!! I know some people get that fall back temp pretty often or maybe it was just a fluke temp. We'll just have to wait until tomorrow to see what it looks like. I bet it'll shoot back up! Hopefully!! Keep BDing just in case!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- I had that weirdness last month too!!! Maybe it's a double O for you. I hope you are still BDing just in case!!!

Mel-definitely start temping again so you can see your patterns. Maybe you can ask your doc about the Femera.


----------



## confusedprego

just popping in to check on everyone's temps while I take a break from cleaning. DH is nearly completely done with the bathroom remodel! Tile is down and drying so he's out playing golf while it does and I should have a brand new toilet by tomorrow night!!! No more wandering downstairs in the middle of the night! We only have two full baths - one upstairs and one downstairs and we already finished the downstairs bathroom so we wanted to get the upstairs one done before the baby came. It's looking amazing so far! I figure it will be fully functional by next weekend! 

Kelsey - nice temp rise! I'm with Jessie - I'm going to take your temp drop as a second ovulation and consider you on your way to twins!! woohoo!! Hope that temp stays up from here! 

Rach - where is your temp for today missy?!?! 

Jessie - your temps are so stable! You should be gearing up for O any day now! Then we get to move onto next month when you're trying again! Is this weekend your birthday or next?? I lose track of time! If it's this weekend then Happy Birthday and I hope you have a great weekend :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Lindsay- that's great that DH so handy!!! Did you post any pics on FB? 

My birthday is actually next weekend (22nd), ugh 39!!! Chris and I took off next Monday so hopefully we'll be able to get out for a 3 day weekend on the boat. 

where is everyone? 

AFM- I think I'm getting a cold. I woke up today not feeling too great. :sick: Hopefully I can nip this thing before it gets bad!


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know where everyone has been...its was a crazy nice weekend in dc this weekend so hopefully it was nice for everyone else too and you all were out enjoying yourselves! It's supposed to be almost 90 here today...I'm so excited! I love hot weather and everything that comes with it! 

Kelsey - your temp is up again today! I think that temp drop confused your FF. Maybe it will give you crosshairs tm. 

Hope everyone else is doing lovely :) 

Sam and Eliza - how you ladies feeling?


----------



## korink26

Jess I hope you're not getting a cold and that you woke up feeling better today! And omg, did you O early this month? You didn't have your normal temp drop to indicate OV, unless your current temps are high because your sick? I think it'd be great to OV early so that you get AF sooner and can start your next cycle sooner!! 
Lindsay, yaaahhh for the bathroom upstairs! Just in time so you don't have to worry about waddling down the stairs with your poor lil belly! :) Can't wait to look at pics of the remodel. I'm jealous of your great weather, tomorrow in the am it's supposed to be in the 20's!! WTH!? 
Yesterday was DH's baseball game (that he coaches) and first there was a minor league game, and then his team got to play on their field after the game. Well the first game went into extra innings so DH's game didn't even start until later, and then it ended up being a 3 hour game!! Aaahh! So I was at the park from 1-9....sucha long day and not how I would have picked to spend my Sunday. But, it was kind of exciting, I guess I'll give him that :) Just didn't need 8 hrs of it. Yea, I always mess with FF and I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and then it confirms OV as CD15. Sucha weird temp though for 2 DPO. I always compare my current chart to my PG chart, and if my temps aren't in line with my PG chart, I already feel out. Soo...since my temps aren't as high as my PG chart, I feel down. I guess only time will tell though...
Happy Monday everybody!
P.S--Has anybody heard from Eliza? I wrote her a facebook msg about a week ago, and still haven't heard anything back!


----------



## filipenko32

kels how heavy were your periods on clomid compared to not being on it?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Kelsey - I woke up this morning feeling like crap so I am not sure what's going on with my temps. I guess I will need to watch the next couple days and see what happens. Not sure if I had a "slow rise" this month for O or if they are just high because I'm sick. Ugh! :sick:


----------



## korink26

filipenko32 said:


> kels how heavy were your periods on clomid compared to not being on it?

Mine were lighter and shorter---which made me worry that clomid was thinning out my lining too much. Are you still bleeding? Heavy?


----------



## filipenko32

Kels my period was so light it was unbelievable! was your 1st time with clomid light too or was it after you'd been on it for a bit? Also this time round I feel like I am going insane, the sides emotionally are not being kind to me! xxx


----------



## korink26

My first was about the same---but the first round of clomid didn't work for me, so that may be why it didn't impact AF much. But especially my last one was quite a bit shorter with only the first day having a real bleed.
Aww, your poor thing. I was just reading your journal, seems like you're going through soo much right now!! :hugs: I read often that Clomid REALLY messes with people hormones/emotions making them very sad/angry. I was lucky and never noticed much difference. Although, I worry that my no s/e is a result of clomid not working. :dohh:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How's everyone doing?? I just had another cervix check - only one more to go! It's still looking nice and long - shorter than last time but he said it's still way above average and variation is normal. The little guy was being a wiggle worm and so there were no profile pictures for me, but everything else looks great - so that's all I care about! Have my last appointment with the perinatologist in 3 weeks and my glucose test in two weeks. I need another shot of Rhogam (I got it when I had my d&c) in 3 weeks I think. 

Sorry it's cold there Kelsey! I just put the A/C on as it's around 90 out and DH works outside all day so I wanted to make sure the house wasn't roasting when he got home. 

The pictures of the bathroom so far are up on facebook. Hopefully DH will be grouting the tile tonight and putting the toilet/vanity in tomorrow and who know when the trim will go up but I don't care as long as it's functional! haha.


----------



## filipenko32

kels what's s/e? Sorry! Yeah I am quite worried now that some damage was done after the ERPC. I am seeing a specialist tomorrow so i'll update. I didn't even ovulate on the clomid last time as I never got a positive opk. My ic strips are usually gearing up and dark as dark can be by the time there is a peak on my CBFM but on clomid my CBFM and OPKS mismatched. So I got a peak but no pos opk. I am on round 2 now but this time im being monitored and triggered. Your womb lining is important as baby can't implant in less that 6.5mm ideally 8. Maybe you could get that checked out? xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- i think s/e is side effects.

Lindsay- what is the Rhogam for?


----------



## BeachChica

So girls, FF says I O'd on CD 15!!! Not sure if that is right or not. Its been a strange month since my temps have been so stable. But I guess the last year of temping I have been in and out of pregnancies so who knows. I don't remember get any EWCM this month but I did have some cramping on CD15 :shrug: We will see what my temps do in the next couple days. 

How's everyone else doing? 

I am still feeling a bit under the weather. Last night I was coughing a lot although I did not have a fever so hopefully that won't affect my temps.


----------



## korink26

Yaahh Lindsay for having another good check! And your remodel pictures look great---I bet that's so exciting for that to be almost done. I'm soooo jealous of your high temps, it's soo fricken cold and WINDY---yesterday the winds were 40MPH! Ugg...
Jessie---I think you meant CD12! My 3rd cycle of clomid I O'd on CD12 and was shocked! I think our cycles just rub off on each other, because sometimes they really mimic each other. If only I could get my temps to mimic your beautiful temps :) Our LP is usually about the same length, so we should be getting AF around the same time. Hope you feel better!! Maybe you just need a lil fun in the sun, because I'm sure like Lindsay, your temps are just amazing. :growlmad: lol
Mel---thinking of you today, hope you get some answers. I just find it so odd that they gave you Clomid last month to bring on AF. I don't think you have any damage from the ERPC, I just think when Clomid got added to the mix your body had nnooo fricken clue what was going on, and everything just got a bit outta wack. Personally, I think I'd want to just take a month off, temp and make sure that everything is doing what it's supposed to be doing. I know that's FOR SURE easier said than done though. Can't wait to hear how your appt goes. :hugs: Oh, and on clomid I stopped using my CBFM because I would first get a Peak a couple of days AFTER my OPKs, and my temps usually reflected that my OPK's were accurate.
Rachael---where are ya lady? Have you decided to NTNP this month and forget the temping?
Sam---hope you and baby are feeling good!!
Has anybody heard from Eliza??????


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - rhogam is for my blood type. I am A- so since kirk is O+ if the last baby was + and so is this baby my body could have developed antibodies against it. So the rhogam is an injection that neutralizes antibodies against the Rh+ antigen. They gave me one when I got my d&c but they said most likely it was too early for my body to have developed any antibodies it was just precaution. But this time its really important so that if I have another baby in the future that is Rh+ my body won't reject it early on just due to blood type. Does that make sense? If you Google Rh- during pregnancy someone else probably explains it better than I do lol. And yay for o! Your chart still looks good and I didn't get ewcm the month I got pregnant and I never really followed it before then so I wouldn't read into that too much. 

Kelsey - how you doing? Your temps look really good! I really good that second dip was a second egg released! That would be so exciting if you had twins! 

Sam, Rach, Mel, and Eliza - how you doin?! 

I saw Eliza post on Facebook that she didn't feel good so hopefully that means the pregnancy is going great :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I think our charts do mimic each others a lot. I think yours this month looks like mine last month. I really hope that was a double eggie for you!!!! If this happens to not be your month then our cycles should be in line to be TTC buddies next month!!! :happydance: I better start early :spermy: next month if is does turn out that I O'd on CD 12 (yes that's what a meant, my head is a little foggy with this cold LOL). 

Lindsay :baby: - you know I remember reading about Rh values and I remember asking my doc about them at one of my first appointments (Chris and I were OK there). But I guess I never realized what the whole word was. Did you find that out early in your last pregnancy? That's pretty crazy about the antibodies!

I sent a message to Eliza on FB too because I saw her message about being sick. I hope everything is OK and that its just a case of MS!! :)

Rach - what is up with your temping girl!! :trouble:

Mel - Any news? :hugs:

Sam :cold:- I hope you are feeling OK. 

AFM - its my 39th birthday this weekend (booohooo!) :cry: Chris and I are planning to head out to the boat Friday after work and we took off Monday too so we won't be back until Monday afternoon. I can't wait!!! Its been windy the last few weeks so we haven't been out. And yes Kelsey, sorry to say but the temps have been great here too.... in the 80's. You need to pack up and move south!!! :plane: Ugh, and I am still fighting this damn cold. Yesterday I felt like crap and had terrible a headache. Today I feel a little better and its down to a persistent dry cough so I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## babydust818

Sorry girls i only have a quick minute to update. I know y'all are mad at me with the temping. FML! I been forgetting, no joke. How does that even happen??! I guess it may be because i'm in a lay back mood this month. Just don't even feel like doing anything. Jess i love your smiley.. you know the one with the baseball bat! LOL. You and Kels cracked me up today on FB about that. tehehe. Well i've got to get going. I hate it that i haven't been on here much. Wahh!! Love you girls.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey- look at that nice temp today! Woohoo! You should move south! I'm not really south but I feel like I'm south enough that I get a nice fill of summer but still et snow in the winter. I think I would miss winter even though I kind of really hate it but it makes me savor summer that much more. I used to live in nj and its just north enough that I can tell the difference...we get a longer spring/summer here thankfully! 

Jess - I saw your temp dropped today but you have an open circle...did you take it at a different time? 

Rach - its not too late to temp the rest of the month :)


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Lindsay! :coffee:
Yeah not sure how accurate my temps are today. I had a terrible night of sleep with all of the coughing. I usually take my temps pretty consistently between 5:45am and 6:00am but this morning I was up at 5:15am getting more cough syrup so I figured I needed to take it then. I was also up at about 1:15am getting cough syrup so not really a restful night of sleep. 

Rach - I propose that you hang the thermometer around your neck. You won't forget to temp then!!! LOL


----------



## korink26

Oh I was wondering what the rhogan was too! When I had my D&C I was getting ready to leave and they were like omg wait, sorry we totally forgot to check your blood to make sure it wasn't a certain type---I forget what..?? I don't think I know what DH's blood type is, and I forget what mine was all I know is they said it was good. and I agree about liking winter---bbuuuttt I'd much prefer it to only be about a month long, and then have a much longer spring/summer like you. Again, why do I live in WI if that's the weather I want?? :)
Jessie---you will have a great birthday weekend, enjoy every minute of it. I hope you feel better hun---how awful! It's been such a long time since I've had a cold (knock on wood now). Will be curious to see your temps tomorrow--it's possible your last couple days temps were higher because of being sick? But---looks like you had ewcm on CD12 so I still think that's OV day.
Rachael you're still ok if you temp a couple days before OV. So at least you can pinpoint OV so you know when it's time to test or get AF. I see you remembered to temp yesterday--yyaah! :) I like Jessie's idea, hang it around your neck :haha:
AFM---had my progesterone test today and should find out my number hopefully on Friday (Dr.'s not in on Thursdays, ugg). Since my temps have been ok, I'm thinking my progesterone will be ok. I hope so, I don't want to get upped to a higher dose. It's rainy, windy and 40's here today. Please, everybody feel sorry for me. :growlmad:


----------



## babydust818

I think i'm going to walk around with my thermometer up my ass so that way when i remember i can just pull it out and there's my temp all done and ready! ;) I remembered to temp again this morning! I'm going to try to remember real good now because of how OV is close. I am not using opk's though this month. Just don't feel like it. I started 30 day shred with Jillian Michaels. OMG that is so hard! My ass, vagina, knees, everything hurt LOL. I feel so dead. I've lost 2.8 lbs though! yay! Right now i'm nawing on celery and peanut butter! lol. 

Kels can't wait to hear back about the progesterone. I hope it all turns out good so it will be one less headache to think about!

Jess awhh i know how you feel about being sick! I hate it!!! I hope you start feeling better soon. There's so much sickness going around right now. So many different variations of the flu, pneumonia, bronchitis, viral infections. It's insane!! Get some rest!!


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh girls, I have a funny story for you....
so I just got home from work, checked the mail and porch like I always do and whoa!!!!.... what do I find... a PACKAGE!!!! :wohoo: 
It's my birthday, it seems fitting that I would receive a box at my door right!!!??? It was well packaged and said "perishable" on the side, so I thought what is this... maybe someone sent me a dessert for my birthday!!! :happydance: Well I open it up (super excited still about the arrival of it) only to find that its a box if vaginal inserts (progesterone) in a huge box packed with ice packs and bubble wrap. WTF :growlmad: That's no birthday :cake: present!!! On top of that they sent me a $60 bill to go along with it!!! :troulble:

Ugh, so 30 minutes on the phone with my insurance and apparently when my doctor office sent in my authorization, my insurance decided to take it upon themselves to fil the prescription without contacting me. I don't know, I filed a dispute with them about it so we'll see what happens. I have so many now, I am hoping I won't need them. or if I do I will fill the prescription then.


----------



## korink26

LOL omg-whata birthday present Jess! That proesterone has been such a pain in your ass!!!!!! Just keep thinking, 2 more days until your perfect weekend get away!
Off subject-but did Eliza ever respond to you? I got nothing...:shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Kels - Mother Nature is really pissing me off! I have no idea why fronts always come on the damn weekend. The weather has taken a turn for the worst and they are calling for high winds and seas!!! : growlmad: I don't know we are going to look at it again tomorrow and decide. And yes that Progeterone has been a real pain my ass!!! 

I have not heard from Eliza either :shrug: I hope everything is ok.


----------



## korink26

Oohhh no Mother Nature better behave herself! I'll take one for the team and keep the crappy weather here so you will have good weather :)


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

Kelsey - holy temps girly! Looks great! How you feeling? I have everything crossed for you! This is your best chart by fwd since I've been stalking you lol 

Jess - happy birthday! Sorry about the progesterone! Haha what a mess! Hopefully the weather will behave this weekend! I heard we're supposed to get rain here :( its beautiful here today with a high of 70. 

Rach - temp this morning! I had a really hard time remembering at first so I would put it on the sink right next to the toilet and as I did my morning per I would take my temp then and as long as you're doing it the same thing every day its accurate enough. Once I got into it I was dying to take my temp every morning and moved it to my bedside and never forgot from there on. Maybe that will help? 

Afm- I fell asleep at 7 last night! I haven't done that in so long! My feet were killing me and all I wanted to do was lay down and next thing I knew it was 930 and DH was watching tv in bed with me lol. I couldn't even stay up then and went back to sleep!


----------



## korink26

I know Linds!!!! I'm trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up because it could just be the clomid---and in Feb. I did have 2 or 3 days of these temps but it wasn't until around 10DPO. So, unless my temps cont. to stay higher like this it'll just end up being some of my fluke temps that I've had in some other months. This chart is def. different than ANY of my other charts. But, I need to just keep reminding myself that it could be the clomid and maybe my ovulation was just better this month, not necessarily that the egg caught. AAHH! I'm actually scared to temp in the morning because I'm so afraid that my temp will go back down and it's so disappointing and starts my day off horrible.
Ok, sorry for a big rant that's all about me!
Lindsay--how cute you were out by 7 last night! I bet the closer and closer you get to your due date the more tired you'll be because your baby will be bigger and taking more and more of your energy! sooo exciting!!! Now we just have to get you passed your glucose test and then it's smooth sailing until labor!! AAAHHh!! :yipee::holly:


----------



## babydust818

OMGosh Kels. I got goosebumps looking at your chart! WOW!! I REALLY HOPE this is it!!! I am so anxious now. HURRY UP NEXT WEEK!!!

Jess yesterday was your bday? HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! It didn't say it was on fb. WAHH. I cant believe they sent you all that progesterone. WTF. 

I remembered to temp again this morning. YEEEHAW! lol. Going to skip BDing today but going to the next 3/4 days starting tmrw. I think that's when i'll be O'ing. Like i said, i'm not really 'trying' this month. Well... getting ready to do day 3 of this shred. UGH. Someone shoot me.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Rach for remembering this morning! Keep it up!! Maybe since you're being more relaxed about BDing this month - it'll be just what you need for your BFP! Is your workout thing hard?? what's it called again? is it a diet too? I bet you'll feel so great when you finish it! 

Kelsey - I know what you mean about not wanting to temp for fear it would go down. I had a dip at like 5DPO and I remember being SO disappointed! but thankfully after that it shot back up and made me happier lol. 

Jess - how's the weather looking for the weekend now?? I hope the front went away!! 

AFM - I work with a bunch of doctors and one of them their wife works in the cardiology lab at the hospital and they brought me in for a fetal ECHO today so I got to see the ins and outs of our little one's heart - which looks great! he was not behaving himself very well! He kept "mooning" us and wiggling around lol. He's so cute haha. 

Hope you guys had a great day!! Friday tomorrow! woohoo!! I'll be driving up to NJ after work though so hopefully the weather will behave for us and it won't be too bad of a drive. It'll be my last trip to go up and see my college friends before the little one comes.


----------



## babydust818

Awhh Lindsay! That is so neat. The technology now a days is just insane! I'm glad he is doing okay. I bet he is going to look like a ham!!! Be careful on your way up to NJ. The shake i told you about was Body by Vi, but i am not doing that right now lol. I changed my mind. I am just trying to eat super healthy and getting in 1200 cals. Been doing the 30 day shred dvd which Jillian Michaels from The Biggest Loser is the trainer. She is tough! Tmrw will be day 4.

Can't wait to have sex tmrw! ;)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess- what's up with the temps the last couple of days? How weird! 

Kelsey- yay for another high temp this morning! Woohoo! Getting close to testing time too! Plus I think you said you should get progesterone results today :) let us know! 

Rach - gonna remember to temp today? The jillian michaels thing is supposed to be really good! If you like that you might like some of the beach body products...they're tough but a great workout!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay that cracked me up with him mooning you guys!! :) Now wait, does "him" have an official name yet? Sorry if you've already said and maybe I missed it? How fun you're going to see your college friends, how often do you get together with them? Are any of them mothers yet?
Oohh Rach, Jillian Michaels is probably kicking your lil booty around! She don't mess around! You'll have to let me know how you like it. I wonder how similar it is to something like P90X? DH did that one for awhile, but it looked way too hard for me to try and attempt. I'm so proud of you for remembering your temps! It's always nice to at least pinpoint OV.
Jessie---my fingers and toes are crossed for good weather this weekend! oh, and yes, what the heck is up with your temps? It's a weird temping month for you and I, I guess? :shrug:
AFM---I was doing a lil dance this morning when my temp was still good. The whole while I was taking the temp I was saying over and over "be prepared for it to be down and don't let it ruin your day". At least these next 2 days won't be work days so if it's back down and i'm bumming I don't have to go to work and put a happy face on. I dreamt that I went and knocked on a door and a guy opened it and was like oh hey girl, wow you're PG aren't you!! And I was like no, not yet? And he was like ohhhh yes, yes you are hunny! I've had pregnancy dreams before though so I know it doesn't mean squat, but it was a fun dream.
Mel, how are you feeling hun (actually, I probably need to go in your journal huh, I'm an idiot)? Sam, where have you been? CCooommmeee bbaaccckkk!!! :)
Ohhh and Eliza finally wrote me back! She said she's 8 weeks today, and had a scan and everything is measuring how it should. She said she's been very sick. :happydance:
TGIF!!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey YAY FOR THE GOOD TEMPS!!! I pray that it stays up and you're pregnant. You deserve it SO much!! I can't wait to check in everyday. I hate them prego dreams!! I had one the other day actually. I don't remember too much of it. Last night i had a dream i bought a digital opk from dollar tree LOL and the line zoomed across the window and it was the 2 darkest lines i've ever saw. So it was 1/2am and i told andrew it's time to nut up! HAHA. Stupid dreams! GRR! I really do hope you're prego. I'm glad Eliza is okay and everything is good on her end.

Hmm.. maybe you should test tmrw if your test is still up! ;)


----------



## korink26

Rachael I can't wait to check in on your temps either!! Can't wait for OV, it feels like your first 2 weeks went really fast, now bring on the next 2 weeks! Your temps seems lower this month than last month, I wonder how your post ov temps will be. Can't wait to see! You aren't using OPK's this month, right?


----------



## babydust818

Right! I know OV could change and all that but i'm going to BD according to the CD i O'd last month. if it doesn't work, it doesn't work! Just trying to be blah about it, ya know?! Lol. I am going to BD today, tmrw and the next day which is CD 15, 16 and 17. Last month i O'd on 16. Hopei may catch the egg. Will prob BD one more time CD19.


----------



## korink26

Well my Progesterone was 24.86....last clomid cycle it was 39. Idk if it's lower because this month it was taken on 6DPO and last time it was on 7DPO? The nurse said the number is great but I am of course overanalyzing it. :dohh:


----------



## confusedprego

I think we've settled on the name oakley for our little one :) we're getting some resistance from family but its making DH want that name even more lol stubborn stubborn  

Yay Kelsey for a good progesterone! Something is working with those great temps of yours! When you gonna test? Or are you going to wait as long as you can?


----------



## babydust818

Baby Oakley!! Awh! What about a middle name? I have never met an Oakley before. I do own a pair of their sunglasses though! lol. That's so cute. I love unique names!!

Kels don't over analyze it!! Last month it was 39, but did you get pregnant? Nope. Obviously just because it's high doesn't mean you're going to get pregnant. F that number! As long as it's good and healthy that is what matters!!! Just pay attention to your temps! Have you been feeling any symptoms?!?! I am just so excited!!!!! TEST TMRW MORNING! mwahaha.. i'm such a devils advocate. Hmm maybe the drop on 2dpo was implantation? Yeah i know, very early but it happens! If it did then that means you're HPT would be MORE THAN positive by now! Or maybe 5dpo? oooo still it would be positive tmrw!! GOSH i am such a bad friend.

Oh and i think maybe my temps are lower this month because last month i was getting sick? Do you think? Is it bad that my temps are low? dangit!!


----------



## korink26

Aww I really REALLY like the name Oakley!! From now on, we'll call him Oakley. :)
Idk, I hate even thinking about a test day because so far that's always jinxed me!! Buuttt of course I have, and I'd like to wait until 13DPO which would be Wednesday, but in my head I keep thinking I want to test on Tuesday because that's the day I got my BFP last year. Now, if my temps start dropping, then I won't have to think about testing at all. :growlmad:


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> Baby Oakley!! Awh! What about a middle name? I have never met an Oakley before. I do own a pair of their sunglasses though! lol. That's so cute. I love unique names!!
> 
> Kels don't over analyze it!! Last month it was 39, but did you get pregnant? Nope. Obviously just because it's high doesn't mean you're going to get pregnant. F that number! As long as it's good and healthy that is what matters!!! Just pay attention to your temps! Have you been feeling any symptoms?!?! I am just so excited!!!!! TEST TMRW MORNING! mwahaha.. i'm such a devils advocate.
> 
> Oh and i think maybe my temps are lower this month because last month i was getting sick? Do you think? Is it bad that my temps are low? dangit!!

No, not bad at all! Everybody's are different, and my pre-ov temps are pretty identical to yours.
and thanks for the words of encouragement, because you're exactly right, last time they were high and no BFP.
Ohh I love you girls, you help me stay sane. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls! Yea we really love the name! His middle name will be Daniel for my dad since my brother and his wife don't want to have kids. So oakley Daniel :) 

Kelsey don't test too early! I tested at 9dpo and it was super negative! I made myself wait 2 days and tested at 11dpo and that was when I got my positive this time. Last time I have no idea when I Teresa but it was the day of my expected period but it was my first month off the pill so who knows what my body was up to! I'm so excited to see your temp tm! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lindsay - I love that name!!! :baby: Oakley Daniel!!! 

Kels - don't test too early. Its just a waste of a test and the outcome will be the same regardless. Wait until Tuesday. I have everything crossed for you this month. Your chart is looking great! :thumbup:

AFM - still fighting this damn cold!!! My chart was looking so good earlier in the month and now its looks crazy. :shrug: I cancelled my vacation day for Monday because the weather is supposed to be crap and I'd rather not waste the day. I am just planning on doing some relaxing this weekend and finishing up my research for the trip. 

Anyone else doing anything exciting?


----------



## babydust818

OMG Kels! temp is still high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how different your temp is this month than the past! I'm so excited for you. OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!

Ugh i didn't forget to temp this morning but.......... my temp is an hour later than i usually do it. I totally didn't set the alarm. FML. Oh well.. at least i have something to work with right'?

Jess i hope you start feeling better hun. :hugs: i think i may be getting sick again myself. I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose. UGH!!


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh Kels! Your chart I really looking good!!! I can't wait until you test!!! I have everything crossed. 

Rach - yes, having some temp is definitely better than no temp.

AFM- I feel absolutely like crap today. This morning I got yo at 2:30am and could not go back to sleep so that's the temp I used. I am going to look at FF nd see if I can do some time correcting. Anyway, I called my doctor and got some prescription drugs so hopefully this will help get better faster. Back to bed for mr I think. I'll check in with you girls later.


----------



## babydust818

Awh Kels, i just saw your chart :sad1: I hope tmrw it picks back up. You aren't out till that witch comes! I still have hope for you. :hugs:

Jess i'm so sorry you're still feeling poopy. Are you feeling any better today? My nose is still super stuffy. I feel like i have to fight over it to talk. I hope we start feeling better soon. It's no fun at all. :nope:

Well, took my temp half hr earlier than usual this morning. It was pretty high. I don't see how i O'd on CD14. I'm thinking my temp is gonna drop tmrw indicating OV. It's not impossible though for me to have O'd on CD14. I would be HAPPY. Then i'd have a regular 28 day cycle! YAY! Closest i've gotten to that was 29, but OF COURSE i didn't BD that day! lol. Oh well. This cycle is a relaxed one! :)

Hope everyone is doing good. Where have you been Sam and Mel?!! :sad1:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lindsay that is such a lovely name!
Kels so hoping for you!! :dust:
I've got 2 eggs, my lining is thickening and I have EWCM on this monitored Clomid cycle. Don't think I will go on Clomid again though next time. I don't seem to have a natural LH surge on Clomid do you Kels?


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!!
I had a really nice weekend in NJ with my old college/high school friends! It's super rainy here all day today and pretty chilly so we just ordered some chinese food and are going to have a quiet night in - although DH is trying to drag me to home depot to finish up the shower so we can use it tomorrow morning but I'm pretty tired from the drive home (4hrs). 

Kelsey - it's just one temp - I'm still holding out for tomorrow! I hope you're not too bummed about it! 

Jessie - Happy Birthday!! :) I'm sorry you don't feel well!! Take it easy tonight and make DH spoil you! 

Rach - I used to just take my temp when I woke up in the morning on the weekends. I usually wake up around the time I get up for work naturally but sometimes it would be an hour or so off and it never seemed to make too much of a difference. If I had a weird one then I would do the time adjuster thingy. 

Mel - got my fingers crossed for you, hun!! 

Sam - where ya at?!


----------



## korink26

Happy Birthday to Jessie, Happy Birthday tooo Jessie, HHaaapppyyy BBBIIRRTTHHDDAAAYYY TOOOO YYYOOUUUU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TO YOU :kiss: Hope you feel better toots, being sick on your birthday is so unfair.
Rachel when I did your temp correcter for yesterday it puts you at 96.7 and when I do todays correcter it puts you at 97.4. Sooo I'm thinking you may have OV'd! I've had weird cycles where I've O'd way earlier than normal like that. FX'd it'll mean great things for you this month!!
Mel my OPK's always worked while on clomid, so does that mean that's a natural surge? Yeaahh for the lining thickening and and 2 eggs! I forget if you said, and I'm assuming because they're monitoring you that you are TTC this month?
Lindsay glad you had a fun weekend with friends! Oh gosh, after driving for 4 hours I wouldn't want to do a THING!
Yeah, I was pretty bummed this morning, but I've been kind of figuring on a temp drop one of these days. Even on my PG cycle, I had a temp drop at 5DPO and 14DPO. Of course I've been googling 10DPO temp drops and it's at least possible it could be an implantation dip. The rational side of me is saying probably not, though :(. Had a bit of pinkish cm in the shower today, which I'm trying to think positivly and blame it on implantation spotting? lol A girls gotta cling to whatever hope she can, right? :) Really really thought this was our month, and in my head I was even thinking how and when we'd be able to tell our family. DH hates when I do that stuff cuz then he knows what emotions I go through when AF shows AGAIN.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Thanks for the birthday wishes! Just got back from dinner with the family but other than that its been a pretty unproductive weekend. I felt like a zombie yesterday, today I am feeling a bit better. Hope these prescription drugs are helping. Chris started feeling bad too yesterday so he spent most of the day on the couch sleeping. :sleep:

Kels - A big dip like that plus the pink CM.... hmmm... Keeping everything crossed that its implantation for you!!! I can't wait to see your temps tomorrow. They have really looked good this month. 

Lindsay - glad you had a great weekend with your friends! 4 hours is a long car ride, you must be exhausted!!!

Rach - 30 minutes is OK on the temps. Actually like Lindsay said on the weekends I would just take it whenever I got up. I think the key is just to have your temp every day, even if its off a little bit. 

Mel - you didn't introduce Meanie and Mo here yet :winkwink: How are they doing by the way?

Kelsey - I forgot to tell you that I finally head from Eliza. Did you? She said she has a bad case of MS. She said she just had a scan and everything is measuring good. She was 8 weeks on Friday.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the words of wisdom girls! lol idk what i'd do what ya and this temping! GRR! 

Kels i have EVERYTHING crossed even my cooch hairs for you! I pray that pink CM was IB! When did you have it, today? I am just so excited for tmrws temp. Hang in there girl!!! This just may be your rainbow.

Jessie awh so sad to hear you're sick on your bday. That sucks! I hope tmrw you wake up feeling 100 times better. Happy Birthday again! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Kelsey! I think implantation dip yesterday! How long does it take after that to get a + test? 3 days? 2 days? I'm so excited about your chart! I had a dip at 5dpo and thought for sure I had to be out! 

Rach it does look like you've o'd. I'll be curious to see your temp today. 

Jessie - vacation must be right around the corner for you! When do you go again? 

Glad to hear the pregnancy is going well for Eliza! I hope Sam is doing ok!


----------



## babydust818

omg Kelsey. This is it. I can just feel it. This is your month!! I am just so damn anxious for a test!! If i were you i'd test tmrw or Weds for sure!!! You have to be getting nervous and butterflies right about now!!! :)

Well as you can see i put my temp in today on FF and it gave me cross hairs for CD15. Which definitely sounds correct because that day i had a BUNCH of ewcm. Glad i BD that day! One thing that was different this O time was the last few months i could feel like pain in my ovary area but this month i felt nothing. Hope that was good.


----------



## korink26

Rachael yahhh for 3DPO!!! Looks like your BD schedule was good too!! Come on 2WW, fly by! And thanks for crossing your "cooch hairs"! hahaha You're hilarious.
Jessie--holy temp spike today! Do you think being sick put off your ovulation until yesterday? I guess we'll know for sure whenever AF comes.
Ugg, I'm trying to not get too excited. I was so happy to see my temp went back up today, BUT, I've had other months where I've had this temp dip and it went back up for a day or 2 and then it went back down for AF. Idk, this month is just an odd one. I know I should wait until Wednesday to test, because that's when my temps should give a better idea if AF is coming, and the last time I got a BFP it was barely there at 13DPO so tomorrow (12DPO) will probably be too early to test. Ahhh idk, wish I was on vacation somewhere so I wasn't constantly thinking about this!


----------



## babydust818

I know Kelsey! Idk what to tell you to occupy your mind! I know how crazy it makes you. Just know it's not that far away until you figure it out! I have everything crossed though. You deserve it SO much!! xoxo

So girls i have a huge dilemma. Since i moved here which has been 2 1/2 months ago, i've saw this orange cat around the house. I figured he belonged to someone. Well in the last 2 weeks he's been just staying around the house. Not until the last 5 days have i REALLY paid attention to him and noticed he's been living under the neighbors porch. I tried walking up to it and it runs. Well, i went out there with dry cat food. He devoured it. I've been feeding him multiple times a day for the last 3 days. He has tons of hair missing from his side all the way back to his tail. It was almost freezing temps last night and will be again tonight and tmrw. I know i need to get this taken care of today because it's just consuming everything i do. I keep looking out the window and hoping he's okay. When i walk outside i pray it's gotten warmer. Anyways, i'd love to keep him but since i'm not working i don't have the money to take him to the vet. I hate to take him to a shelter because of obvious reasons. I really wish i could adopt him. I know he needs to get medical help though immediately. I'm sitting here bawling my eyes out because it just hurts me so bad that i can't keep him! What is the right thing to do in this situation? I'm just so sad!!


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Kelsey - I am getting so excited about your chart this month!!! Everything is crossed (well not quite as much as our friend Rachel here, but you get the point) LOL

Lindsay - I leave for my trip May 17th. It won't be long now :happydance:

Rach - not sure what you should do about the cat. If its missing hair etc it could have some serious medical issues. Not sure if that's something you want to get yourself into if you are tight on $$. I spend THOUSAND of dollars on my cat last year when she was sick. But I had to, she was my family. Can you talk to your neighbors and see if anyone knows who owns the cat? Its sad but sometimes people have cats and pawn them off on others to feed etc 

AFM - I'm still sick. Trying to get in to see the doctor now. I am not sure what's up with my temps today. I was up since 2am again this morning and I took my temp at the regular time but I hadn't been sleeping much for a couple hours prior to that so who knows. I should probably scrap this chart this month. I guess we'll see what happens when AF shows. I hope its not a late O this month, then I'm really going to have some issues with over ripe eggs!!!


----------



## babydust818

Well now i feel like it is my responsibility to do something about it. Whether it's taking it to the shelter or taking it in myself. It already thinks this is home. I think it may have been our neighbors or something. Regardless, the cat needs medical attention which i am going to make sure it gets. It's just so hard because i really want it. If i was working i wouldn't care about the cost. It just sucks...


----------



## korink26

Oh no Rachael, I'm glad I'm not in your position because I'm such a sucker for animals!! There are a lot of outside kitties though, and some prefer it. We had a house cat that would always sneak out and we'd have to trick him to get him in the house. Maybe you can just set up a little house for it? Can you call any places to see if they'd just look at it and see what's wrong, maybe free of charge? It'll be obvious it's not your house kitty and that you really did just find it. Good luck hun, let me know what you decide. What does Andrew say?
Omg Jessie, when is the last time you got a decent amount of sleep? How are you surviving at work?! You poor thing. Maybe it's your body getting rid of all of its toxins, preparing for a pregnancy? :) And come on Jess, you won't cross EVERYTHING for me?? lol
I'm TERRIFIED to take my temp tomorrow, I'm almost tempted to not even temp! ha, that sounded funny. DH said I should wait until Friday to test (he's the most patient person in the world, I could never wait that long). Until then I'm passing my time reading Fifty Shades of Grey. Holy man, naughty messed up book! I have it on my kindle, so I can't read it very long because it gives me a headache. Anybody else read that book? It's may be a good book to read during your fertile time??? :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - if your temp is still up tomorrow I think you should sneak a test in :winkwink: Oh and crossing the cooch hairs, I figured since Rach has that one covered you didn't need to worry about having mine crossed. :rofl:
I was just reading an article about that book, how is it? I got my book in the mail the other day "Is your body baby friendly" so I want to start reading that bit I have been trying to finish up my trip planning. 

Work has been rough on the lack of sleep, feeling like crap, and its been really busy. I did get in to the doctor today and she prescribed some antibiotics so hopefully that will fix me up quickly. 

Do you any if you girls know about Vitamin Super B-complex. I was reading on another thread about adding Vitamin B to my box of pills but when I was at the pharmacy, I couldn't remember which one it was so I got the Super B complex instead. It says it has Folic acid and Vitamin C. I'm wondering if these are good to take for RPL or if I should take them back and get the Vitamin D. Anyone know?


----------



## korink26

The book is ok, I don't think nearly as good as ppl make it sound. Peaple on facebook talk bout not being able to put it down and I can go a day without wanting to read it. Can't wait to hear how your new book is!
Glad to hear the antibiotics are started, can't wait for you to feel better.
And sorry, I don't know anything bout those vitamins. Maybe Mel does, she seems to know about all vitamins/supplements.
I have a horrible headache (probably a sign of stupid af) so I'm going yo bed early.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, 

My family have been visiting first my in-laws then my sister and her family so I have only been posting on my journal. However I took my first set of steroids yesterday afternoon and hence I am awake at 4 in the morning :wacko: feeling like I am getting a cold too. 
My monitored clomid cycle showed 2 eggs at 20mm + so since I wasn't getting an LH surge by 13dpo my doc gave me a trigger shot yesterday to release the eggs so I am also trying to :sex: like mad while my family is here (eeeek) and now half asleep! I've called my two eggs Meanie and Mo :haha: 
Jess and Kels I hope your temps behave and Kels best of luck for tomorrow I know that feeling when I used to temp and I really really hope you get your :bfp:. Ohhh that book sounds intriguing, I'll look it up! And headaches can be a pregnancy sign!! But I hope it goes soon :hugs: 
Rach OMG your cat story! I would hate to be in that dilemma but I am allergic to cats so I couldn't keep him but it must be awful to be in that position where you need to do something, I love animals too so sad, poor kitty!! :cry: Have you decided what to do? I don't really have any suggestions and I know how expensive vets are in any country :hugs::hugs: 
Jess the only thing I know is that it's important to have enough B vits but check they're not already in your pre-natal vits. A doc once told me that you shouldn't take too many b vits but then I think they're water soluble so it would be impossible to overdose as your body would just get rid of the excess. Hmmm I will try to find out for you. I have a pack of these too but I stopped taking the extra on top of my prenatals and as I remember they were very expensive!
Lindsay I love the name Oakley! :cloud9: I was telling my hubby and he likes it too 
:hug: for all you lovely girls xxx


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. 

Kelsey i can't WAIT for you to test in the morning! i'll probably be tossing and turning because i can't wait for morning to roll around so i can check! ;) 

Jess yes the cooch hairs are crossed! :D LOL. I hope you start feeling better very soon! It seems like you should be. Being sick sucks. <3

Well... i got a HUGE tarp and laid it down in the room downstairs. There's nothing in there except a dresser. I put the tarp down, brought the kitty in, got a catpan, liter and food and water for it! I opened the back door and he was sitting on the step. I told him to come in and he was hesitant. He then finally came in and meowed the whole time, wouldn't stop. He was so spooked by everything but just looked around. I lured him into the room with bologna LOL. He meowed an meowed. I shut the door. I feel so cruel for doing it but it's so much better than the 32 degrees outside. I put blankets down too so he has something comfy to lay on. Hope he learns how to use the kitty liter. I hope to sell enough crap and be able to take him to the vet. I called around everywhere and no one could help me. Only one place said they could give me a $30 voucher for it to be spay/neutered. Idk if it's a boy or girl because i haven't pet him yet. I can tell it's young though. Maybe 1-2 yrs old. He is so stinkin cute. I hope to save for the vet.. it will be around $150. They said $34 for the visit which is a thorough examination. $32 for vaccines. $35 to test for aids and leukemia. $101 but that doesn't include spay/neutering AND medicine it may need. I hope everything works out!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Rach that's so lovely of you. Is there anyway you could fund raise to help him or contact the RSPCA for some financial help with him? He sounds very cute. I hope you get to keep him! What will you call him? xx


----------



## babydust818

LOL mel... meenie and mo! so cute. i hope it all works out for you hun! I totally forgot to give you my friend Lisa's name on here. So sorry. Her name is keepthefaithx. I hope this month works out perfectly for you! I hope we can brighten this thread with a bunch of BFP's!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, we will all have our forever babies eventually. We will!! xxx


----------



## babydust818

I think i may name it Suri... short for survivor. Idk though! I'm so picky with names ugh. Can't imagine what i'll go through to name my kid! LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

Quite like Suri but that's Tom Cruise's child's name isn't it?


----------



## babydust818

ew it is. ugh... lol. i may need to rethink my plan.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm too early for Kelsey's temp! lol and running late for work - write more later! :)


----------



## korink26

Hey girls-I decided to not test today. I have an AWFUL sinus headache and I'm staying home from work. Omg any suggestions how to get rid of it?!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels you need some paracetamol or do you call it Tylenol or something?! Your temps will be wonky if you're ill too. Hope you feel better soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Well Kelsey I'm super excited about your temp but I think its good you're waiting :) as for the headache you need a nedi pot! But I like the squirt bottle one not the actual pot one. I work in a lab that researches mucus and we get them for free all the time and they are like magic! They sell them at cvs or other pharmacies.


----------



## confusedprego

Ok I'm finally on the shuttle to work so I can respond to everyone else! 

Jessie - I'm so jealous about your vacation! DH and I have been talking about getting an rv so we can pick up and go on vacation whenever we want plus his parents had one growing up and he said some of his best memories are from those trips and he'd like to be able to share that with our kid(s)...which is really sweet. I'm sure yours will be much nicer than an rv vacation though haha 

Rach - you're sweet with the kitty but be careful too! Especially while trying to get preggers. Feral cats can carry diseases that are way bad for early or even any time in pregnancy so try to not keep it in the house too long before getting it checked out and be super careful with the litter. I used to be a vet tech and its sad to see what some of those cats have. 

Mel - I love that you named your eggs haha when will we know if you caught them? I wish I had a chart to stalk for you too.haha  

Where's Sam been? Did I just miss her posts? 

I hope I didn't forget anything! 

Afm - sat in horrible traffic this morning and have a long day at work :( ohwell. I have a new worry in my mind that I'm sure is common but stupid Google is scary! Yesterday and this morning I've had pain on my pubic bone whenever I stand up if walk around. Google said its a sign of late pregnancy from down there widening and preparing for labor but I did find other forums with people chatting about it at my stage of pregnancy saying their doctors weren't concerned and everything ended up fine but its still kinda scary after what I read at first. I know there's a lot going on down there so it should be fine. I tried to find my cervix this morning to make sure it wasn't opening but I can't reach it and I just had it checked not even a week ago and my cervix was super long so I should probably take Dhs advice and stay off Google and if it keeps hurting just call the doctor. 

Ok that's all for now! Hope you girls have a great Tuesday!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey I hope you know I had your chart up and ready on my phone refreshing it around 6 this morning LOL! I am proud you're holding out on testing. you're stronger than I am! so happy the temps stayed up!!!!! looking good.

write more in a bit!


----------



## korink26

Ok girls, after i threw up my breakfast, i decided to test and omg omg omg :bfp::cloud9:!!!!! My camera is charging so I can get a pic up here.
I'm so happy, but SOOOO SCARED. I'm hoping by throwing up today that's a good sign though, never had that last time. Now, if I could just get my pounding headache to go away!!!
For the girls that are still TTC, I hope this post doesn't upset you. I know what it was like to be happy for somebody, but yet it made it harder for me to question, WHY NOT ME. It will happen, cripes, this is my ELEVENTH cycle after miscarriage. Even crazier, this is the same exact cycle I got my BFP a year ago.
Omg, sorry, I'm spazzing. DH won't be home until 7 tonight, so I have to wait until then to tell him! I have had a his favorite sports team onsie for so long, with the plan of getting a BFP and putting the test on top of the onsie.


----------



## babydust818

Omggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

omg kelsey!!!!! congrats babygirl! i am so over the moon for you!!


----------



## babydust818

I just knew it! i could feel it! omggg i just can't even like stop right now. I can't even breathe lmao!!!!!!! I am jumping up and down like this :holly: omggggg omgggg. Kelsey you aren't hurting me one bit. I know how hard the struggle has been. You deserve it so much. After 11 cycles you start to lose hope but you know what... YOU GOT YOUR BFP! I know it's hard to not stress about another MC but my best advice to you is DONT THINK! ha easier said than done, i know. Just try to take a deep breath and know this is it. This is the rainbow. The baby must have got it mixed up as far as which year it was suppose to come! He/she wasn't suppose to come for 1 more year. OMG just giving me gooseys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

:hugs: Raechel thank you so much!!!! Your words comfort me so much! Now, ladies try and keep me sane :)


----------



## babydust818

OMG when is your EDD!!!!!!!!!! Around xmas?!


----------



## korink26

EDD is January 3rd. And Chinese predictor says girl! Yep, I'm crazy and looked up the gender. :)


----------



## babydust818

OMG MAYBE IT WILL BE A NEW YEARS BABY!!!!!!!!!!! omgomgomgomg! Little girl!!!!!! ahhhh!! FUCK YOU MESINA AND YOUR STUPID BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao!


----------



## confusedprego

Omg Kelsey I want to cry for you I'm so happy! Omg Omg yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :) I can't write much I'm at lunch at work but I'm so happy for you!


----------



## filipenko32

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: This is going to be your sticky bean for sure!!! SO happy for you hun, you so deserve it, it's about time - all that waiting has paid off! xxxxxxxx


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls :hugs: DH should be home in about an hour, and I have the onsie hanging from a cabinet with my BFP taped to it. Should be the first thing he sees when he walks in. 
Rachael how's the kitty?
Lindsay---how are you feeling? I'm sure it's very normal and nothing to worry about. Don't be like me and google, it's evil :haha: Have you talked to your Dr.? You just had a great cervix check, so don't worry. And don't even worry about poking around in there to find your cervix. My Dr. told me to STAY OUT OF MY VAGINA when I told her I was always checking my cervix.
Mel--MEANIE AND MO!! LOL Meanie and Mo will turn into Baby A and Baby b :) Will they monitor to make sure you ovulated? I remember trying to BD over xmas when we had family staying with us. But I wasn't letting them prevent my BD'ing :) So, you go girl :sex:
Jessie--FX'd you're feeling better!


----------



## BeachChica

OMG Kelsey!!!!
I have not had a chance to catch up on the thread yet but I just took a look at your chart and saw your BFP!!!

I am ecstatic!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

You TOTALLY made my day girl!!!! What now, are you booking an appointment to see the doc??? I knew your chart looked awfully interesting this month!!! :yipee:


----------



## korink26

AWW THANKS JESSIE! I haven't called the Dr. (how different, last time I called the clinic as soon as it opened) because I know they don't do any blood testing or anything. My Dr. mentioned that when I got PG I could get an early scan if I wanted, but I just don't want it too early. I'm kind of thinking I'll schedule it for around 7-8 weeks.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - make sure you post after you talk to DH. I am soooooo excited for you :yipee:, I can hardly contain myself!!!! Oh and post your pic!!!!

Oh Lindsay - Rving is great. We had one when I was a kid and I have the greatest memories too. We started out tent camping but eventually moved into an RV which was much more comfortable. My brother and I used to pull out the KOA campground guide and pick out campgrounds where we were going based on the amenities. It's so much fun!!! DH and I still do something camping now (in a tent) I just love the outdoors and of course our boat is like a small RV that floats! :) I think you should definitely look into getting one. What a great way to start family memories for your new little family starting!!! Oh, and yes, you should stay off the internet!! I'm sure whatever is going on down there is fine. Its probably just the extra weight on that bone. 

Thanks for the info on the vitamins Mel. Let me know if you find out anything else. I think I might take them back and swap them out for some Vitamin D.


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> AWW THANKS JESSIE! I haven't called the Dr. (how different, last time I called the clinic as soon as it opened) because I know they don't do any blood testing or anything. My Dr. mentioned that when I got PG I could get an early scan if I wanted, but I just don't want it too early. I'm kind of thinking I'll schedule it for around 7-8 weeks.

I definitely think you should go in to get more closely monitored. You would want to have your progesterone checked etc. I had normal progesterone levels when I wasn't pregnant but after I got pregnant they were low. Since I didn't go in for my first appt until about 6 weeks and didn't start taking them until about 7 weeks, by then I think it was too late. 

I am still so excited for you can hardly stand it. I don't know if I am going to be able to sleep tonight. We have all been through so much and its so happy to see the BFP! (I know you mentioned it bothers some people but I think that's more for people who don't try hard and take it for granted) We all have been through so much and deserve our happy endings. I an SUPER happy for you. I wish I could run over and give you a hug!!! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey... where is that pic of the BFP you said you were gonna upload!? [-X hehehe. I'd love to see it! I am just so in shock. You'll have to let us know what DH says!!! I am just so happy for you! I truly mean it when i say that! SO OVER THE MOON for you! I'd say 7/8 week checkup would be perfect. That's when the baby will have a heartbeat. So happy hunny! :happydance::dance::wohoo:\\:D/:headspin:


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

How you feeling this morning Kelsey?! I kept talking to kirk about you last night telling him how happy I am for you and he says Congrats :) I had showed him your chart a few days ago telling him I thought you were pregnant...he prob thinks I'm crazy but humors me anyway  

Rach - you still doin your flush thing? How's it going? How's the kitty? 

Mel - how's meanie and mo? Haha too cute! 

Jess - yea I think we definitely will get an rv. We will just wait until the baby is here to make sure we can afford it since I'm not sure how much more money we will be spending with him around. 

Afm- the pubic bone pain is still there but not as bad as before...I think the little man has shifted positions in there and its pushing on my area down there making it sore. I have a doc appt on Monday (glucose test) so I'll ask the doctor then and maybe I'll have my SIL take a look at my cervix with the u/s. 

Hope you all are doing lovely! Have a great day!


----------



## korink26

Sorry I was going to take another test today and post the progression but then didn't test today! Ugg, I'll post tonight when I get home. Dh was beyond thrilled, smiled all night.
Jess I know my Dr. doesn't believe in progesterone, so that's kind of why I haven't bothered calling because I know she won't do any extra tests until ultrasound. I'm really worried now...Today I feel much better than yesterday, which I wish I was sick!
Oh and Lindsay about the RV, we had one growing up too, and we went camping most weekends and then once a summer we took one big trip out of state. Awesome memories! So that's awesome, Oakley will LOVE it :)


----------



## korink26

Aww and tell Kirk thanks! How cute that we all talk about each other but have never met. I think DH even knows most ppl by name lol
I forget, when did you start getting sick and throwing up?
Have you asked your Dr. Bout your pain? I really think it's just the way Oakley is laying in there.


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG OMG OMG- I am so happy for you Kelsey!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: This is such wonderful news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I agreee with Jess about the progesterone, I have another freind who just got her bfp (due same day as you!) and she was getting 7dpo checks for progesterome that came back (maybe) low and when she rang GP (not her usual one) he ssid he had never heard of such a thing! WTH? As for the scan 7-8 weeks seems about right although it is hard to wait that long. Wow so happy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry I have been MIA. I haven't really been posting much, even on my journal. I think the worry of the scan was beginning to get to me, symptoms getting less etc etc. Work has been busy and it has been my MIL 60th birthday so lots of family gatherings for that. I'll try to post more often from now on.

Rachel - fingers crossed this month. I too normally get ov pains but this time round I didn't really get them which was a bit suprising as they are usually quite sore but obviously mine popped! Your bd-ing timings look good too. Keeping it all crossed! How are you getting on with the cat? Are there not any charity shelters/vets that can help? I am a huge sucker for animals and wanted to be a vet nurse but my massive allergy of cats stopped that!

Mel - following your journal but those pains sound like what my ov were like most of the time, all over aches, occasionally one side more than the other, sometime right in the groin area too. I am sure meany and mo are popping as we speak.

JEss - hope you are feeling a bit better and sorry your birthday weekend wasn't quite what you had hoped due to the illness. Did you see the Dr? I agree with the others about an RV. We didn't have that but a very small touring caravan (very similar) and I remember lots of good childhood holidays in it, even down to the whistling kettle!

Lindsey - I hope your SIL can check your cervix but it may be round ligament pain from the hip bones widening. I think it can happen from 2tri onwards.


----------



## korink26

Thanks Sam! My 7DPO progesterone levels came back really good, so hopefully I'm worrying for nothing.
HAPPY 10 WEEKS!!! Can't believe it, how fast that's gone! Now you've had your scan already and it came back great, so you're not worried now, right? 
Were you sick right away?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey I felt perfectly fine until around 5.5 weeks and didn't start throwing up until 6.5 weeks and I would have random days that I would feel fine imbetween so don't worry! I even had days I couldn't move my boobs hurt so badly and days I could squeeze the heck out of them and didn't hurt...so I would freak! 

You might as well call your doc and let them know. I would get a scan at 7 weeks if you can. I got one at 6.5 weeks and saw the heartbeat and it just made me feel so much better! 

I haven't talked to the doctor as the pubic pain is still there but.not as bad. I think little oakley is moving around and getting heavier and just causing pressure.pain...plus we have a tempur pedic mattress and I think the hotel bed might not have been nice to my body but who knows! If it gets worse I will def call my doc but for now I'm going to 'chill out' lol


----------



## korink26

Thank you for the reassurance Lindsay! I had to lol a little about the "squeezing the heck out of them"---because I've been pretty squeezy too :) They're sore, but not real painful.
There were other threads that I randomly followed that talked about round ligament pain, like Sam mentioned. Ssooo jealous of your tempur pedic bed!! I totally want one in a couple years, unfortunately we just got a brand new bed set when we got married 4 years ago, so I don't think DH will like the idea of already getting rid of the bed (we have a queen, and I want to upgrade to a king).
Rach--waiting to see your temps today! Almost halfway through the 2WW! Didn't one of your psychics say April for conception???
Jessie, hope you're feeling better today, it's been long enough now!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - nausea from pretty early on peaking between 6-8 weeks, no puking but all day nausea and hungover feeling. Boobs sore from few days post ov, only now settling down. Headaches common symptom too but I was okay on that front. The variability of symptoms are worrying but normal, mine had reduced so much this last week I was convinced scan today wasn't going to go well.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i know this is totally off subject, but you said you were a vet tech. I was thinking about maybe going to school for that. What exactly did you do? You don't put animals to sleep, right? 

Kelsey don't worry about the symptoms. Like Lindsay said, hers was on and off so much in the beginning. I remember her fretting about it too. Try to relax. Don't think too much. I bet you will be feeling sicker than a dog in 2 weeks!! I am just so happy for you! Ahh! 

Sam how are you doing sweety?! Thanks for crossing them fingers! Would be nice to get a surprise bfp but i'm not expecting it at all. When is your next appt?

Well the cat has a vet appt. tonight! Can't wait for it to get cured. I hope nothing is wrong with it. I was thinking of pet names last night and i seriously can't think of any. Do any of you? Something thats strong and inspirational? I don't wanna use Lucky lol. I like faith and grace. Stuff like that but those are my nieces middle names LOL. I don't wanna use that! It's appt is tonight around 515. So happy! I pray everything goes good. Poor kitty! I'd like to know how old it is and if its a boy or a girl LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Rach!! What about Stella meaning 'Star'? if she's a girl? I really like that name if we ever have a girl...


----------



## pinksmarties

I am good thanks Rachel. Had my 10 weeks scan today and that was fab. As for names what about atlas for a boy Azura or Beltane for a girl


----------



## korink26

Oh Rach I'm so proud of you for taking care of this kitty! Is he/she coming around more or still pretty skittish? Ohhh Mel, I like Stella!!! Isn't there a movie, how Stella got her groove back, or something like that??
Sam---do you have any pics from your scan today?! Are you going to find out if you're having a boy/girl?! It looks like you must have a journal, I need to get better and looking at peoples journals, I never think of it for some reason!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I have a bachelors in biology and thought I wanted to go to veterinary school but after working at the vet clinic realized I would be better suited in research and a phd was a better route. Anyway...unfortunately a lot of what you assist in as a vet tech is euthanasia. I'd say I helped in at least one a week. It was a great job but it is very demanding physically with restraining animals and depending on the clinic you can be running around like a mad woman on your feet all day. I liked it bc the days flew by but I was always exhausted at the end of the day. I decided I didn't like it bc of having to deal with the animal owners - good and bad ones were often difficult in their own ways. I don't think much training is required to get a vet tech position. Probably depends on the clinic. 

Sam - so glad to hear your scan went well! So exciting! I would love to see a scan pic! 

Jess - what's up with your chart? How you feeling? 

Kelsey - how you doing? Still squeezing those boobies? Lol you will be for a while! Wait until you get to where I am and they leak when you squeeze them :blush: haha


----------



## korink26

LOL Lindsay!!


----------



## korink26

Omg Rach!! Just read on facebook bout the Kitty! Cant fricken believe he was neutered so he was somebodys pet! Oh people fricken piss me off with how they throw away animals. So how expensive is it going to be-will they give you a break at all? Did they clean him up for you-make sure he's flea free?
Aaaww Rachael, such a great person you are.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: 
It's been so crazy at work that I haven't had much time to check in with you girls during the day! 

Kelsey- did you get any sleep last night? You must be grinning from ear to ear! I know I am for you!!! Oh I have been reading my book before bed. You won't need it now :happydance: but for the rest of you TTC girls, it's pretty good!

Lindsay - glad the pain has gone down some. I definitely think that it's the pressure that might be causing some bruising/pain. 

Sam :cold: - so glad your scan went well! I need to go check your journal for pics! :thumbup:

Rach- I thought Suri you mentioned the other day was a good name, or survivor. And since it's a boy it still fits. Of course I love the name Stella, that was my little kitties name :cry: but I don't think it would fit for a boy.

Mel - how's Meanie and Mo? Have they made their appearance done the runway yet? I need to check your journal.

AFM- starting to feel a bit better. I saw the doctor on Monday and she gave me a 6 day Predisone pack. Last night was the first night I actually got some decent sleep in about a week. I don't know what's up with my chart this month. FF took away O for me so not sure if I ever did this month. We'll see if AF shows up in the next couple days.


----------



## babydust818

Awh thank you Kelsey!!! Such a sweetie. Well what they did to the kitty was first try to see if it was a boy or girl. They stretched his back legs and the cat is obviously in A LOT OF PAIN and it snapped at the lady and broke skin on her hand. Stupid idiot she is! She screamed and jumped. I'm like you f'n ratard. How long have you been doing this? :dohh: anyways, after that they decided to knock him out. Which i think they should of done in the friggin first place. After he was out they cut all the hair off its side (which wasn't much because he was pretty much bald there anyways). They put that iodine looking stuff all over it and kept rubbing to get a lot of the infection out. They said they think it was in a bad fight with something. He said he couldn't test for leukemia or give any vaccines yet because he wants him to start feeling better first. He's on amoxocillian for the next 14 days. Then we can bring him back to get tested for leukemia and all that. I pray he doesn't have it. Poor baby. He was out for like 2 hours. I bet he's sleeping good though! The vet did say some sores may heal over the infection which may make like a boil type looking thing and they will just have to lance it open. I really wish i could tell the history of that cat. Like where it's from, how long it's been homeless and what kinda fight it got into. If only animals could talk! The vet thinks the cat is around 4 years old. His gums were pure white. The doctor said he hadn't been feeling good for awhile. I am so glad we could help him out! The cost was only.... $48!!! You can't beat that at all. I was in shock. His name is Jaxon!

Lindsay, thanks for all the info. It's something i'll have to think long and hard about. I put in an application to our shelter to volunteer to help out 2 days a week. How is the baby?! When is your crib due to arrive?!

Jessie, i'm so happy you're starting to feel better :hugs: I hope you start feeling fantastic here soon. Don't feel bad, my temps are real weird this time too. Hang in there sweety. It might be because of you being so sick. 

Mel i love the name Stella, too bad it wasn't a girl! I would have chosen that name.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I can't believe they only charged you $48! That's awesome! I think that's a great idea to volunteer so you can see if you like it! I did love spending time with the animals a lot! It had its good and bad days...like when you saw kitties like yours come in bc someone just threw them out :( so heartbreaking! Baby oakley is doing good! Packing the pounds on for sure lol. Crib is in but we need to clear out his room before we set it up. Now that DH is nearly done with the bathroom - just trim left to put up and shelves in the closet - hopefully we'll get to that soon. 

Jess - hope you got some good sleep last night! I'm so sorry you'be been feeling so awful :( atleast you can get it out of your system before your trip! 

Kelsey - how you doing today? Call the doc yet? 

Mel and Sam - I'm gonna go check your journals now :) 

Afm - woke up with more pubic pain and I think its from the way I sleep...its.better with the pregnancy pillow - which I did not use last night so I might stick to that from here on out and see how it goes. Glucose test on Monday! Can't wait for that to be over and hopefully tami will have time to sneak me in and peek at our little man.


----------



## babydust818

Awh! It sounds like Oakley's room is going to look sooo cute! I definitely wanna see pics when you're done. Your husband is just so good with remodeling stuff. I imagine you're awesome with interior decorating!! I love to decorate, i just need lessons on it LOL. My friend Ashley who was due on the 23rd and still hasn't had her little man, said she had bad pubic pain prob right around where you're at in your pregnancy. She said it hurt if she laid down, sat up, walked around. Eventually i guess it went away or she just got use to it because after awhile i never heard her complain about it. I hope you start feeling better though! Pain sucks regardless. :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Omg Rachael that's awesome it only cost you $48!!! Lil Jaxon, love it. How is he doing today, are you able to pet him or is he still pretty gross? That's great that he's already neutered and litter trained. You shouldn't have to worry about him spraying all over the house (we babysat my sisters cat once that wasn't neutered yet and it sprayed all over the house and it was the most horrendous smell EVER). Did Andrew go to the appt with you---what does he say about this? This whole thing reminds me so much of when we adopted our Presley. He had no hair and he had what looked like burns all over him. We ended up finding out he was infested with I forget what, and had to give him sulfer baths for the first month and give him medicine. So for the first 8 weeks of having him we could barely touch or do anything with him because he was so infested. I want to know his story too sooooo bad. They think he was from the south somewhere and was about to get euthanized. So, we made up a birthday for him and went off the Dr's guess for his age. Aww, my lil baby I just want to go home and squeeze him now that i'm talking about him. 
Anyway, nice temp rise today Rach! My temps first spiked up at 6DPO too!! (Can't believe you're already 6DPO!!) Woohoo!
Ooohhh Linds, the glucose test. You will pass it with flying colors because you eat so good and exercise! Crazy that you're already at the point of doing the glucose test. AAHHH!! So exciting that the furniture came, can't wait to see it all set up. How much have you been loving having the bathroom upstairs by you!? 
Jessie---how's the prednisone treating you? I had to go on that for my back a couple times and it worked wonders. Your chart this month is just mind boggling. Being sick though really stresses the body out.
AFM---first appt is May 18th---i'll be 7W1D. The nurse I hate who I just talked to less than a week ago about my progesterone numbers called me back yesterday and she's like oohhh is this your first PG? I'm like no LOOK IN MY CHART WOMAN BEFORE YOU CALL!! And then I was talking to her about clomid and she's like oh you were on clomid???? I was like YES, WE JUST TALKED NOT LONG AGO. Anyway, she told me that if I do an early scan at 7 weeks I wouldn't have another until 22 weeks! Then a diff. nurse called today to confirm the scan and she said no, I'd still have a 10 week dating scan. I asked for them to check my progesterone again to make sure it was ok and she said the Dr. said no because my levels were so high at 7DPO. Ugg...just because they were high then doesn't mean they are going to stay high!!! So, I'm just trying to not get excited until we know how the scan on the 18th goes.
Sorry girls, I feel like all I talk about is myself these days!!! Rachael, I think you need to take the bat to me:grr:


----------



## korink26

Ugg...so 4 weeks today and first couple times I went to the bathroom nothing and then just now I wiped and I've got some brown discharge. Wwaahhh!


----------



## filipenko32

kels don't worry, pretty much all the girls on the PAL thread had some kind of bleeding discharge it's normal. Are you using progesterone too - that can cause bleeding

Lindsay - your decorating sounds so exciting! :cloud9:

Rach - so happy for you, love the name too!!

Is Jess on her trip now?


----------



## babydust818

lmao omg Kelsey! I love that damn bat. Can always beat someone with it, but not you! [-X he's doing good today. I went down there and been petting his head. He's so lovable. He was kneading the blanket. I never really knew why cats do that but i googled and it said that means they're calm, relaxed and happy :) He so badly wanted to jump in my lap and i was like NO! lol. Can't wait until he starts feeling better. He let me go ahead and give him his antibiotic right in his mouth! As for my chart, i'm glad i got a bit of a rise today, but i won't except to get PG this month. Just don't feel it! Don't worry about your spotting hunny!!! Only time to start worrying is when you get bad cramps with a bunch of blood. Stay calm hunny!! I can't stand that nurse you talk to. She's the one who needs the bat. :grr: She's so stupid. Ugh lol. I hope you are gonna have TWINS! How awesome would that be!? I can't wait till your 7wk appt. I think it's stupid they'd wait till 22ws to look again. It's like once you have a MC you are at 'high risk". I don't understand why they don't monitor us closer. Thankfully you get a 10 wk one. I just still am in shock! I can't believe it!! I am just sooo happy for you!!!!

Mel, how are you doing sweety? Have you been to the dr's since you last talked to us? How is everything looking?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey don't worry about the brown discharge...your little bean is just burrowing in there and making a lil come out in the process. I would call and tell your doc just in case they want to do something though. My doc told me to call for any spotting even though a little is normal. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelesy - brown spotting is quite common as maybe little kels snuggling in, but I know how worrying it can be. I can't believe that nurse she is a total nutter and unfit to call herself a nurse.

Rachel - Love Jaxon, He has such a wonderful mum looking after him now and I am glad everything went okay at the vets. Volunteering will be great but just try not to bring them all home when you fall in love!!

Jess - Can't make head nor tails of your chart this month. I think with the illness it has thrown your temps right off. Do you think you ovulated? It may be delayed because of your illness. :hugs: glad the steroids are helping a bit.

Lindsey - I am sure the pains are normal, but I am glad you might be able to get checked out with your sil. Oh and leaking boobs, why do we think pg is fun?

Mel - can't wait to see those ic.


----------



## korink26

Aww Rachael that's so good that he's being friendly with you, I was worried he'd be wild and not friendly at all. Sucha good mommy he has :) I thought I was totally out this month, then started feeling good 6DPO-9DPO, then when my temp dropped 10 DPO I was back to thinking I was out. Soooo, you stay positive lil missy. Oh and I missed the volunteering part, omg sam is so right, you're totally going to be bringing all the animals home with you!! aww! That's why I could never do it...I went to our local shelter and my sister and I left bawling like idiots! haha
I hope it is just the baby snuggling in, I just hate that brown discharge is what I had last time at 7 weeks and it turned into a miscarriage. I'm hoping that since I'm only 4 weeks it's just everything getting settled in. I don't think I'll call the nurse unless all day tomorrow I still have the spotting. I just don't know what they can really do for me at this point, unless they change their mind about testing any of my levels.


----------



## korink26

Ok, here are the pics! The onsie is how I told DH (he walked in to it hanging with my test taped to it).
 



Attached Files:







DSC01719.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## korink26

Ok, apparently I don't know how to post 2 pics in 1 post?
 



Attached Files:







DSC01706.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG sooooooooooooooo cute!! That is just wonderful and so are your progression tests. Lovely dark line at 14dpo!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww kels that's lovely!!!! :cloud9: and yes that stupid nurse I wouldn't see her again if you can help it xxx


----------



## confusedprego

oh my goodness Kelsey! SO cute!! very nice progression of your tests too!! DH made me stop taking tests after the third one lol You still having the brown discharge? It's so common to have spotting this early! I would call your doc if it continues bc they might change their minds about testing levels and putting you on progesterone if you need it but some doctor's don't believe in it. I have different doctors in the same practice that think different things about it, so who knows!


----------



## korink26

Yea thankfully I only had 2 FRERs or I'd keep testing! But I do have 2 digis I plan to use this weekend.:blush:
I have very little discharge-i have to really stick the tissue up there to get anything (I know prob not smart to keep shoving stuff in there). Idk-if I still have it tomorrow I'll at least call and ask. I did read a lot where dr's are very different on their thoughts on progesterone.


----------



## babydust818

AWH Kelsey!!!!!!! Your tests are getting darker! SUCH a KEWT idea with the onesie! I tried to do something kewt with Andrew when i found out. I prob told you guys a mill times but i grabbed a bracelet box and laid the stick in it, wrapped it up and told him i got him a present lmao. He was shocked! Ahhh!!! I am so over the moon for you Kels!!! I can't stop saying it!!

And thank you all for the kind words about Jaxon! :)


----------



## babydust818

haha i was looking on FF at positive pregnancy charts and i see yours kels! LOL. Yay!!

Jess your temps are CRAZY! When is AF due? That huge spike, then huge drop an then spike makes me wonder... bfp?!


----------



## korink26

Awww Rach I never heard that story for how you told Andrew! Such a cool idea!! Can't wait to see your temp today.
Well last night and so far today no brown-but it's like a weird yellow? Sorry, TMI.
TGIF GIRLS!! Any big plans? We have nothing going on this weekend and its still low 50's and rainy. BOO WI, YOU SUCK.


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! :wave:

Sorry I have been MIA. I am having a terrible time with this cold and work has been absolutely hell!!! Last night I started taking antibiotics and today my stomach is really upset :cry: I dont know if thats normal or what but I feel terrible.

Rach  that is so great that the vet only charged you $48!!! I dont think I would be prego this month, I am not even sure weve had sex, ugh! I have been so sick!!!

Kelsey  Your tests look great! I am so super excited for you!!! Whats up with that damn nurse!!!??? I cant remember is she at your regular OBs office or are you seeing a specialist now? I definitely think the brown discharge is normal at this point, but it never hurts to ask and you might get extra testing out of it! :thumbup: Oh I love your way of telling DH with the onesie, how cute!!!!

Lindsay  cant wait to see your baby room pics! Is your glucose test the 1 hour or 4 hour? I had to do the 4 hour one as part of my RMC testing, it was awful!!! I was so weak when I left the hospital from not eating and having so much blood draw that I had to stop downstairs in the cafeteria for a snickers and a mountain dew so I could drive home. 

Mel  any news on Meanie and Mo  sorry I have not had a chance to check your journal. 

Sam :cold: - how are you doing girl? 10 weeks already, so great!!!

AFM  not sure whats up with my cycle this month. I think being sick really threw things off. I dont know, I think AF should be here in the next few days, so well see. I really just want to feel better. 
We are heading out on the boat today after work for the weekend. DH and I are both sick so well probably just spend the weekend in the cabin taking naps and watching movies. I am really just anxious to get out on the water and get some fresh air. I dont even care if its nice out!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yellow is normal and cm in general is normal! I wear panty liners most of the time bc its a lot (tmi) haha. That started up pretty quickly for me and I think that's a sign of good progesterone levels actually. As long as its not smelly then you're good! Keep an eye on it today (lol like you wouldnt!) And if its brown again then it won't hurt to ask the doc what they think since its Friday you don't want to worry about it all weekend. Although the nurse you talk to sounds so awful that maybe its better to not have to talk to her! How are you feeling? I'm still so excited for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach your chart is looking good...I'm curious what todays temp will look like! I love how you told DH! The first time kirk was with me and we were squinting at the test and couldn't tell if it was positive so kirk ran out and got another one. And this last time kirk had to go to work early and I had convinced myself I wasn't pregnant the night before but when I saw my temp in the morning I figured why not just test even though I was still pretty convinced it was going to be negative. Less on it and was brushing my teeth and turned around to take a peek at it and saw two lines and threw my tooth brush in the sink and jumped in the shower and kept peeking out to see if the line was still there lol I had to have looked like a crazy person! Called kirk as soon as I got out of the shower crying my eyes out and laughing lol. 

Jess - I'm sorry your still not feeling well! I often get an upset stomach on antibiotics. I think its common. 

Sam - I checked your journal - loved seeing the ultrasound! So exciting hun! I'm so happy for you :) how are you feeling? 

Mel - how you doing hun? Meanie and mo meet any spermies yet? Can't wait for you to test! 

Afm - bellys been acting up again a bit but not nearly as bad as before thankfully. Pelvic bone and hips still hurting a bit but I've gotten a bunch of reassurance that it is normal at this stage so I've def chilled out about it. 

Happy Friday ladies! Any plans?


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey YAY for no more spotting! Listen to Lindsay about the yellow cm. Sit back and relax. This baby is your rainbow!! :) And your New Years baby ;) tehehe! You never know, you may even have it in 2012 still!! OMGooooshh!!

Jess i don't know what is going around but that sickness thing is horrible. My dad was sick 2 weeks ago and took antibiotics and he too said it upset his stomach. I never heard of it and thought it was in his head, but apparently he isn't the only one. He said it feels like he has something sour sitting on his stomach? And coughing. I really hope you start feeling better. It seems like you've been sick for a month. Do you feel any better at all? :( 

Lindsay you know your whole sticking your head out of the shower thing? LOL i've done that before! There's so many times you can catch me doing something weird like that. You aren't the only one! Not too much longer and baby Oakley will be here!!!! I'm sooo excited. The pubic pain i'm pretty sure is normal! It sucks you've got to feel like that, but i guess it's apart of motherhood. 

AFM my temp was down just a tad. I don't feel preg though. No cramps, no sore boobs, no headaches, etc. Just been super duper tired, but that is normal. I just have this inkling that i'm going to get PG in June or July. We will see. I got to go downstairs and check on jax LOL. That name cracks me up for him.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - :hugs: the antibiotics and especially the steroids can give you and upset stomach. How much steroids are you on and for how long? as sometimes we give out omeprazole (antacid type tab) to soften the blow to the stomach lining from the steroids.

Kels- yay for no more brown spotting and like Lindsey said the extra CM is totally normal. Mine was a bit yellowy looking at the start and I too had to wear a liner as I felt as though I was wetting myself.:blush:

Rachel - loved the story of how you told andrew. I did nothing so lovely, just showed hime the stick, with an 'oh right is that postive then' reply! How is Jaxon today?

Lindsey - thanks for looking, scan pic not great but you can see a few lumps and bumps! Can't wait to see your nursery taking shape soon and I am glad you feel more reassured about the hip/lower pain which is all normal.

Mel - Have you started testing out the trigger yet?


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess, I have to make sure I take anything like antibiotics with some food and milk. Otherwise my stomach HATES me. If you're already taking it with food...hhmmm..then I don't know. Have you ever had problems with them before? I think your body is just mad at the world right now. I think once you get out in the sun and fresh air, you're going to come back a whole new woman. And, hopefully AF will arrive while you're getting off the boat. Oh and she's just my reg. obgyn---never went to the fs.
Lindsay, thanks for the reassurance--sooo glad to hear. I'll def. be a member of the panty liner club for the next long time because I'll be studying the color like it's my job. I want to google the yellow cm so bad at work, but I thought about it, and if work has anyway of tracking my google topics through this whole TTC and PG process--which I'm sure they do, I'd be mortified!! The nurse called today to see how I was, which I thought was odd but nice, so I told her about the brown cm and I didn't tell her it stopped today, and all she said is that's so common at 4 weeks and brown is no worry at all. and I said yea, but brown is what I had in my last miscarriage (although I did have some red spotting too) and she said that there's nothing at this point we can do anyway because of how early I am. I again, asked about the progesterone, and she said NO WAY. So...shoot. But I guess it was reassuring to hear her say it was no big deal. I told her if it continues I'd call her. I'm feeling fine, wish I was feeling worse! My bbs are tender but not unless I poke at them and i'm hungrier. I've been waking up randomly throughout the night even though I'm tired! I like the story of you and Kirk and your testing. How cute he ran to the store to get another test! The things our men will do for us. :)
Sam---I'm going straight to your journal after this to see the pictures!!!!
Rachael I like Jax too---for some reason I think it's a little toughie name and his slogan will be, "if you mess me with I'll jax you up (instead of jack)". He's our little fighter <3 Will he always stay in the basement or eventually will he get the whole house? I kept Presley just in the kitchen for the first couple months and I was so nervous to let him into the rest of the house!
Mel---how is meanie and moe? I was looking at your journal a couple days ago and you were going to test until the trigger is out of your system. I'm so curious to see your progression tests from that! And then the progression to BFP!!


----------



## confusedprego

Dr Google will tell you yellow cm is normal...I remember reading it a bunch in the beginning :)


----------



## babydust818

Jaxon is doing good. His wounds look a lot better today. He is sewww kewttt. lol. I'm going to let him go around the house, but i want him to heal and feel better first. Maybe in 3 weeks or so i will let him roam around. I also have my dog, Sadie. I hope they don't scrap. Ugh. She's been around cats before. When we go to my moms house she's always around cats. My mom has 3. She gets along okay, but VERY VERY jealous.

"I will jax you up" LOL! OMG Kels. That kills me! I didn't even think of that. Now i always will. Will have to share that with Andrew too. "I will jax your jaws" lmao!


----------



## korink26

Aahhh Lindsay, your belly issues have rubbed off on me! I've had a date with the bathroom like 3 times already in the last hour! Just randomly came on and now I'm dying. Oh God, please don't let it happen when I'm with a customer!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh no! That was real bad for me in the beginning! It was all or nothing for like a week straight.of either! I hope it eases up for you! And the worst was not being allowed to have pepto lol


----------



## pinksmarties

hope your tummy issue settle VERY quickly!! Nothing worse esp at work :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

That's a good sign that you have the squirts!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Well if it's a good sign, thank god for the squirts! lol Oh you girls, what would I do without you?! :) :) :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I am not sure what is worse, squirts or the opposite. I suppose my constipation is bad but at least I can hide it at work. It's the strain of sh***ing pebbles after 3 days of nothing that can be a killer :lol: That and prune juice :sick:


----------



## korink26

Ooh Sam I remember the constipation with my last pregnancy! Ugg...the pebbles...after all that work. Not sure which I'd rather?


----------



## confusedprego

lol I hate either but I think I like the constipation over the squirts!


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh girls! You had me laughing so hard! I am joining you with the squirts. My stomach was a mess today!! I am on the boat now and just took my day 2 pill so I hope I don't have another problem. It's tight quarters here!!! I did stop and pick up some Pepto on the way just in case.

Oh Sam I am taking so much crap I am not even sure now. I was taking some tables (pearls) for the cough along with ones one syrup with Codine. Then my doctor prescribed the Predisone (I think I am going to stop taking these). Yesterday I started taking the antibiotics (5 day Z pack). I just cant seem to shake this cough. It's kinda a dry hacky cough all day and gets worse at night so I am really not sleeping well. Any suggestions? Ugh!


----------



## korink26

Jessie I think the only thing that will help is rest and relaxation. And antibiotics! May is going to be an amazing month for you, so this sickness needs to GO AWAY.
Omg girls, we all gave each other the squirts! Sam, we need to rub off on you a little bit! lol


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey:rofl:


----------



## confusedprego

aw jess!! I hope you feel better soon hun!! at least it's at the coughing stage - that usually means it's on it's way out! rest and relax and hopefully your bum will behave this weekend!! 

Kelsey - yay for the ticker!! how you feeling today?? 

Sam - How have you been feeling?? Did you get nauseous or throw up much??? I was full swing a mess by this point in my pregnancy at 10 weeks - although maybe I was getting better by then...I'm not sure...I think I've blocked it out of my memory! 

Rach - how's the kitty?


----------



## babydust818

what the fudge! FF changed my chart! GRRRR. Saying i O'd CD20? What is going on?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - the codiene may make you constipated just depends on the strength in the bottle. Also I wouldn't necessarily stop the steroids cold turkey as you usually need to taper off but that depends on the starting dose, If yours aren't too high then you may be okay, I really think its the antibiotics that are giving you a dodgy tum and unless it is really bad you may just have to persevere (but tell your Dr for next time - hopefully there won't be)

Be back to write more in a minute


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh girls, I feel SO much better today! I finally got a full night of sleep last night, my cough is better and no more upset stomach! Yeah!!! Today we took our boat out to the island we hang out and had a beautiful day of fresh air and sunshine!!!! 

I am ready for AF to get here so I can get on with my next cycle. My temps are still all over the place!!

How are you girls doing? Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## babydust818

I am SOOO glad you're feeling better Jess!!! I bet you are on cloud 9 right now lol. YAY for sunshine and warmth! It's cold here today. Gloomy, rainy, about 50 degrees. It sucks!! I am sooo happy you're feeling good though. Don't feel bad about your temps. Ugh FF f'd with mine and i'm pretty sure i'm out this month. Oh well! Knew it would happen. Hurry up AF... lol.


----------



## korink26

Rach WTH?! It does kind of look like it might be right...but not 100% sure about that. When I looked at last months chart it almost looks like it's possible you O'd on CD 20 last month too?? How are you feeling? DId you have cramping and EWCM on CD 20 or was it done by then? How's Jax doing? Him and Sadies meeting didn't go the best? Didn't love each other right away?
Jessie--SOOOOO GLAD YOU'RE FEELING BETTER!! The pics from your boat are just gorgeous!! It's 45 and rainy here...ugg...Now when AF comes this is your first month back to TTC right?!?!?!? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey - Yeah last month FF said i O'd on CD20, but i KNOW i O'd on CD17 and according to my LP 14 days after CD17 was when AF arrived. I didn't really pay attention to CM this month, but i didn't have any cramps or anything. I remember on CD15 i DID have a lot of ewcm. Who knows! Kinda burns my roids. Ugh! Anyways, Jax and Sadie hate each other right now. LOL. I knew that was gonna happen, but they will have to adjust. Jaxon's infection looks SO much better. I had him in my lap earlier. He loved it. He's so light. Such a kewt bebe. How is your symptoms? Feeling better? worse? Hopefully you feel like a bag of shit! 

Blows bubbles my FF is ratarded. Yes ratarded. Stupid BnB finds that word offensive but not dick, ****, whore, fuck, shit, pussy.


weird.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - whoa! You know your chart may just look weird because you did not have the whole month of temping in so it might have taken that 2nd dip as O. Because you did not have low temps early in the month. It really does take a couple months of charting to really see your trends and it also helps to temp every day if you can. (insert finger waving visual here) Your temps are still up so that's a good thing. Your not out until the witch arrives!!!

Kelsey- how are your feeling? I just saw your ticker!!! :thumbup: How exciting! By the way, i have been meaning to tell you, your next appt does not work well with my schedule. Can you move it up a couple days please? :winkwink: I would like to see your little bean pic before i leave on my trip. :baby: 
Yes as soon as AF arrives I will be back to TTC. :happydance: I need to join you so we can be buddies :) 
 
Well we are spending the night out on the anchor tonight. The water is so calm its amazing! You girls need to come down from that bad weather for a visit! :plane: We will be out here tomorrow too, I'm loving it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry didn't get back last night, friends popped round unexpectely (but still nice) however the house was a tip as I had been half through cleaning.

Jess - so glad you are feeling better and you are enjoying the boat this weekend. The pics are amazing!

Kels - yay for ticker!! So exciting! Have you told any family?

Rachel - hmm difficult to decide on your chart. I can see whay it might have moved your ov date. I know FF can be frustrating but I hope you keep going with your temping, another friends chart used to look like massive icicles her temps were so erratic at the start but eventually her pattern started to show. I am sure your 2 babes will grow to love one another...........eventually!!

mel - how are you? Good those lines are getting lighter, hopefuly ina few more day they will start getting darker again!!


----------



## korink26

Yes girls, I bit the bullet and put up a ticker! I've been longing to have one for sssooooo long that I'm taking the chance of jinxing myself. 
Unfortunately I'm still feeling pretty good besides my stomach being VERY touchy! 
Jess for some reason I was thinking you were leaving May 20something!! Well hopefully you'll come home to good news AND have some good news for us!! Are you going to still try and temp or just forget it while you're there?
Hope you all had an amazing weekend!


----------



## babydust818

Omg can you believe that my stupid thermometer erased my temp from this mornin?! I turned it on and it was flashing and acting weird. So i jiggled the battery and now it works but erased my temp from this morning in the process. GRR!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure it was 97.3 something. FML.


----------



## babydust818

So i had a dream about pregnant women last night. Taking pg tests. The PG tests were a FRER but it was the size of a coffee table LOL. So after they were done, they'd set it on the ground and from where i was sitting i kept seeing it. Positive after positive. The lines getting darker. Mmm, wonder if it's a premonition? yeah right! Well at least my temps are decent i guess. Was always worried that maybe i didn't ovulate. I'd say i have been, right? 

Jess hope you're having a blast! I am sooo jealous! Always looks picture perfect on your facebook of where you are!!! Take me with you!!!!!

Kels i'm glad you got a ticker! You aren't jinxing anything. This is your forever baby. Don't even think about something bad happening, because it's not going to!!!!! This is your time hunny babe pooh bear!


----------



## korink26

OMG Rachael-your luck with that thermometer?! I know it's not funny but you really make me giggle with some of your struggles!:dohh: But I'm liking your dream you had!! Remember I dreamt that somebody told me I was PG and my last PG I had a similar dream!! Aaahh!!! :happydance: Let's pplleaasse speed up this 2WW!
Jessie I have no idea how I'll survive your 2WW without talking to you!! Your trip will seem like years.
Lindsay how are you feeling-still having the pain? Any nursery pics to share?
Sam have we rubbed off on you at all or still just producing pebbles?:wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I'm so jealous!! 
Rach keeping everything crossed for you and the temps behave all the way to your bfp! 
Pink, kels how you feeling? Xxx

My pregnancy tests are fading right out now from the trigger shot. So I am set to see a bfn tomorrow and then hopefully a bfp on weds here's hoping!


----------



## babydust818

praying extra hard for you Mel!!!!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Jess - so glad to hear you're starting to feel better!! Your pictures on facebook really are amazing!! 

Rach - Kitties and doggies always take a bit to adjust to each other - they'll become buddies in no time!! My dogs still chase my cat around sometimes. I don't know about your chart - hopefully it was right the first time!

Kelsey - I was the same as you in the beginning of this pregnancy. Had a touchy tummy but overall felt pretty good. It just hit me one day around 6 weeks. Felt kinda crappy starting mid week 5. I think my belly was so touchy at first because I was so excited/nervous so try to relax and maybe that will help! Not that that's possible haha. I love your ticker by the way! I was hesitant putting up a ticker and decided what was going to happen was going to happen and the ticker would make my happy in the meantime :) So enjoy! and you don't have to worry about taking it down until your little one joins you in 36 weeks! :)

Mel - Can't wait until Weds for you!! woohoo!!

Sam - how are you feeling?? 

I've been feeling pretty good lately - belly's a bit on edge but not too bad. The pain is still there but not nearly as bad and the little man has been super active today so I could be in a massive amount of pain and still be happy. Glucose test tomorrow - fingers crossed it goes OK! I definitely haven't been eating as healthy as I should :blush:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! Well back on land - boooo :( and back to work tomorrow, super booooo!!!!

kesley - I will still be temping while I'm gone. As long as I can get to some wifi my data should update so you girls can keep track of me. I am going to have to sneak on the Internet in Barcelona so I can check on your appt. :winkwink:

Mel- I am going to be on the edge of my seat all week waiting for you to test!!! I have everything crossed for you!!! 

Lindsay- good luck with your appt tomorrow. Are you still going to mention the pain and just have them take a look?

Rach- have things gotten any better with Sadie and Jaxon? The pics you posted on FB are so cute!!!

Sam- when is your next appt.... 12 weeks? Are you planning to do any extra testing?


----------



## babydust818

OMG can't believe you're going on 11 weeks Sam!!!! Where has the time gone? I swear it feels like you should only be 7! GEESH! How are you feeling?

Jessie hope you had a blast this weekend! Esp being sick free!! Looks like you were/are in paradise. Sadie and Jaxon don't really care for one another yet lol. Letting Jaxon roam downstairs while Sadie is upstairs. Trying to slowly get them use to each other. Thanks for asking! :)

Mel is it Wednesday yet?!?!? GRR!! Hope you're PGGGG!!! With TWO! ;)

Kelsey feeling like poo still?! I sure hope so! I hope you feel like someone got you with a bat LOL. Not literally, but you know what i mean. Would be super duper awesome if you and Mel were both rocking twins!! I can't wait until your 7wk appt is here. UGH! Oh well, it will be here VERY soon!!! :)

Lindsay how are you doing? Haven't heard/seen much of you lately. Been busy? I hope you and Oakley are doing okay!

AFM -- ehh hanging in there. Definitely not pregnant this month. Not even going to buy any tests. Not feeling like i am one bit. FF has got me a bit confused. It's a good thing i wasn't trying this month. I would've been severely ticked! I called Citi back (place i was working) asked if i could come back. I made up a HUGE lie when i quit. Made up a 'family emergency'. I hope they take me back. I just want a fresh start at it now that i know what to expect. I called last Tuesday. She told me it sounds like i've taken all the right steps so far and she had to look at the rehire list and get back to me within a week. If she doesn't call tmrw, i'm calling Tuesday. I need a job ASAP. Hoping to find the right one and not 'f' it up. :dohh: I feel so crappy lately.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

I'm sitting at the doc office waiting to get my blood taken after drinking the Glucose thing. It wasn't bad at all lol it was just like fruit punch. Maybe I just have a high sugar tolerance? Lol everyone makes it sound like its terrible, glad it wasnt! I asked the doc about the pubic pain and she said that's a very common complaint and it should get better but if not to get a belly support to help but I'll be fine I just wanted to hear that it was ok lol. 

Well while I was typing that I got called back so the bloodwork is done and I'm just waiting to see if tami can take a peek at oakley for me :) hopefully I'll have a new picture for you guys later. 

I think I need to start taking calcium supplements. I'm getting those ridges on my nails. 

Alright now I'm just rambling...hope you guys are having a good Monday! :)


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay I was thinking of you today on my way to work! Glad it's done already, when do you get the results? FX'd you get an extra peek at Oakley!! I can't believe you're going to be in week 30 soon!!!!!!!!!!
Rachael, FX'd you can go back to that job. Will you be doing the same thing, or can they put you in an area that better suits you? Poor lil Sadie not liking Jax, too cute. I hope they end up loving each other and cuddling with each other! Those pictures of dogs and cats doing that are the CUTEST!! 
Hope you're feeling even better today Jessie! Boo to it being Monday...Very glad to hear you'll still be posting stuff while you're gone so that I can still stay a little connected to you!! :)
Mel, F&TX'd (fingers and toes crossed)!!! How are you feeling?
Lindsay so glad to hear that you felt pretty good overall until 6 weeks. Because so far besides my occasion stomach issue, I'm feeling no different. BB's are pretty sore and I'm hungry more often...but not much else. I hoped that this PG would be totally different right off the bat than my last PG....Oh well, gotta try and stay positive.


----------



## babydust818

Quick update -- i pretended i got a positive OPK on FF so that way it would go back to CD15 as my O day. I wanted to see how my temps looked. I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## confusedprego

Ok Ladies! Here are some new photos :) He was hiding his face. After drinking the drink he was flipping out in my belly and Tami got to scan me about an hour later and I think he was in a sugar coma lol He was out! In one of the pictures it looks like he's giving us the middle finger - definitely daddy's little boy! lol The last one is of his little foot <3 cutie pie! 

Rach - it looks like that is when you O'd and if it is then you might be preggers with the extra jump! FX'd you're right!! 

Kelsey - I felt totally fine at first, just a little extra hungry which def went away around 5 and a half weeks lol. I can't wait for your first scan!! I peeked at your thread on the PAL...SO crazy there are so many of you with the same EDD! That's really awesome! The July thread isn't very active over there, but they respond very quickly when I have a question, which is really nice!

Mel - two more days to test day!!! woohoo!! :) 

Sam - hope you're doing well!! 

Jess - :hi: how you feeling????
 



Attached Files:







27wks3daysa.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 5









27wks3daysmiddlefinger.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 5









27wks3daysfoot.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

OMGOSH!! SOOOO CUTE !!!! That's awesome you can see him cover his face with his hand!! Awhhh. So in love!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - they are fantastic scans!! Do they do 3d as routine there? So cute, love the middle finger pic!! Glad you feel more reassured about the pubic pain and you glucose test went well. That is not something I have heard they do rountinely here either.

Rachel - I hope they (work) gets back to you very soon. I am just going to play devils advocate here. When I was out of a job or looking I hated feeling unequal in my relationship with OH, he never felt that just me. I would end up doing all sorts of crap jobs and just ended up making myself more miserable. What I am saying is are you sure you want to go back as you seemed so unhappy? I know though second time back is a bit easier as, like you said, you know what to expect, I just want you to be comfortable and happy and the best for you with what you do hun. 

Rachel - Things didn't really kick in for me till 5w4d-6w too then it was full on!! These early weeks are horrible on the old emotions but it won't be long till your scan and then you know everything is going well and this is your sticky for sure!

Jess - boo for work, soon be Friday again. How long now till your holidays?

Mel - stalking.

AFM - I have my scan on 14th May (12+6) where I'll get my NT scan at the same time. I am feeling much better all round, nausea much reduced, boob less sore etc overall feeling more normal and sometimes not even pg. I thought I was getting another uti yesterday as slight blood in my urine for a few hours with that 'nnuurrrggg' type urgency feeling but that went quickly. I checked my urine at work and trace anmount of blood but nothing indicating an infection so I think it was just friction from bding the day before, however I will keep checking just in case.

OH blurted out the news when FIL visited sunday morning, I was so suprised as he had been telling me that he was going to wait till the 12 week scan! He does that a lot though says one thing then does another - really annoying.


----------



## confusedprego

I think the 3D's are pretty standard at my OB office but I get extra spoiled since my SIL is the one scanning me. They have great machines there! I have an anterior placenta and they still manage to get good pics - maybe it's just my SIL is really good :) 

Glad to hear you're starting to feel better Sam! I started feeling better around 10 weeks and would have a few good days and then a few bad days that tapered off by 14 weeks, I think. From what I understand I had it pretty bad - like worse than most. Now I feel like I could eat the whole pantry!! Which is what makes me worried for the glucose screening! We'll see how it goes though.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thansk Lindsey - that is what I have read but it is good to hear that from you. I was hoping the eating might subside later on, not get worse. I have no chance then!!

I forgot to say that when OH told them MIL commented that she noticed I had a pot belly and was wondering if I had put weight back on - nice! I lost a lot of weight about 18 months ago and kept it of really well. It started creeping back on after the first mc but nothing too bad but with the nausea all I have done is eat crap, mainly chocolate. 

However after telling another person at work (just the two I trust) they also said that I have been the topic of conversation about my weight gain (not the 2 people I have told but the others that I work with have apparently been chatting). Honestly some people - grr, but it does go to show you how much I have put on and it is beginning to annoy me.


----------



## confusedprego

Don't feel bad about already putting on weight! I only gained 5lbs in the first 12 weeks and my friends also said they could see the belly forming and when I told my boss that I was pregnant she said "yea....you look it!" lol! Which isn't exactly what you want to hear at 12 weeks, but I was just happy to be pregnant and tried to ignore everyone. And now that I'm rounding 28 weeks I've gotten pretty used to everyone saying "oh my god, Lindsay, you're huge!!" I swear you could see my belly at 8 weeks - I know my pants weren't fitting right! I even got one of those bands at 8 weeks so I didn't have to button my pants :blush: I had gained a bit of weight from the first pregnancy and never lost it before this one. 

I think it's sweet your DH blurted out that you were pregnant - shows how excited he is!! Definitely try to ignore comments that bother you - I'm sure they don't mean it to come out the way they do! I've gained a bunch of weight in the last few weeks, which I've read is normal but I know it's hard to not think about! So excited for your 12 week scan! it'll be here before we know it! :)


----------



## babydust818

So sadie followed me downstairs without me knowing. Jax was growling and i couldn't figure out why. I walked up to him to see and saw sadie there. I scared Jax and he bit and scratched me. Should i be concerned? Like i don't want rabies or something. No idea what to do. How long do rabie shots last in an animal? If he was neutered then you think he might of had his shot? Feeling so sick thinking about this.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach - don't worry about the scratch and bite when it comes to rabies - you would've known by now if he had it, plus he wouldn't have been allowed to be neutered without the shot initially. Cat scratches/bites can get a bit infected though because of the bacteria in their saliva so be sure to put some neosporin on it if you have some or at least keep it nice and clean. Poor little guy was just scared! 

I agree with Sam too about your job - you sure you want to go back? You seemed pretty miserable while you were there. I hope it all works out for you, hun!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay <3 the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you even imagine when he'll be here and all the pics we're going to be begging you to post!?!?!? Yes I have ventured to the PAL thread, it's so hard getting into a different thread and keeping up with everything/everybody! 
Omg Sam, are you going to get the blood situation checked out?! Glad besides that you're starting to feel better. Can't wait for your May 14th scan!! Well, I guess OH was just so excited he couldn't hold it in any longer?? LOL I can just picture the look you must have had on your face when he did it!
Maybe I'll feel different, but I'm thinking I'll LOVE people noticing I'm PG!! Although your MIL saying she noticed you had a pot belly? I would have slapped her and blamed it on the pregnancy hormones! Wow! My friend that just gave birth last weekend was very in shape and active, so her pregnant belly bothered her. A couple weeks before she gave birth I commented about how her belly had popped so much since I saw her last (I totally did not mean it as bad, because I can't wait to have a big ol' PG belly :) ) and I could tell right away it bothered her and I felt like an ass. 
Rachael---that lil naughty Jax! I'm sure he was just scared because he maybe felt cornered and he's still trying to figure out if you're a good mom or a bad mom. Lindsay, thank god for you and your wealth of info!


----------



## confusedprego

I love love love my pregger belly but it's just how people say it sometimes! When someone says to me "oh my gosh, you look so much bigger than last time I saw you - how cute!" vs. "Oh my god, Lindsay, you're huge!" it's super nice the first way and makes you think the second way lol. Does that make sense?? One of my friends early on at 8 weeks told me I was getting bigger in the "pregnancy areas" meaning boobs and belly and told me that I might want to start telling people before 12 weeks as they were probably going to know anyway. Which for some reason rubbed me the wrong way and I wanted to slap him lol. 

How you feeling today Kelsey???

If you guys haven't figured it out, I'm working from home today so it's nice and easy for me to respond to you guys! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - I have no idea bout Rabies but I am sure everything will be just fime like Lindsey said, he was just a bit scared.

Kels - I don't mind the pg belly bit, its just I have put weight on all over, my arms, thighs etc. I was quite looking forward to having my bump but the rest of me being thinner. I know its daft to worry but I have been overwight nearly all of my life and this time lost a lot and kept it off and I am frightened to go back to that. I don't mind having a belly bump I just don't want and entire body 'bump'!!

Yes I wil get my blood in urine checked out tomorrow as I think it's returned just now.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! I appreciate the feedback!


I was on FF and tried finding charts like mine of girls whom became PG. This is a girl's whom is so similar to mine.

This is hers - www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGaller...1335830634;0;0ea1bacc4227bdb3b1a58c3d6089407e


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! 

Sam - this is no time to be thinking about weight!!!! You are prego :happydance: so embrace it girl!!!! Being pregnant gives you a free pass to eat anything you want and put on some pounds!!! I l always start gaining right away when I get prego. Then its really hard for me to get it off when I'm not! I can't wait for your 12 week scan, its almost here!!!

Lindsay - Your pics are so cute!!! I can't believe the detail in those, its crazy! You are going to know exactly what he looks like when he's born!!! Glad the glucose test went well. I didn't think the stuff you drink was bad either, all the bloodwork is what did it for me. 

Kelsey - glad you ventured over to the PAL thread. Its great when you are in a good thread with people that are at the same stage as you so you can share symptoms etc. As long as the thread isn't too active where its hard to keep up. 

Rach - Not sure what to tell you about your job. It does seem like it was very stressful for you. Have you checked into maybe working at a vets office as a receptionist or something. It seems like you'd like that and you can decide if you want to pursue it any further. 

AFM - no sign of AF yet. I really hope my cycle isn't all messed up from being sick. It does seem like my temps have leveled out a bit. I am just hoping I O'd this month and things are delayed. Chris and I have decided we are going to start setting things out for our trip tonight. Its hard to believe its only 17 days away!!!! Ekkkkk!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach your temps are looking good - I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## korink26

Rachey babes your temps are looking good!! Have you held out this whole time without testing?! Omg I spent all my 2WW waits in the FF chart gallery searching PG charts that looked like mine! Oh God I blush saying this, but I'll return the favor and cross EVERTHING for you. :) Yep, even "those". LOL
Jessie I want you to get AF tomorrow so that you'll have OV confirmed before you leave! 
Nothing would make me happier than to have our whole group PG with our rainbows at the same time! At least for a cpl weeks before Oakley joins us!


----------



## babydust818

LOL love you girls! i took a test from walmart and it was a BFN. We shall see in a few days! Yes, i've held out this whole time!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach glad your temps are behaving! Fx for you!! :dust: 
Well I am 6dpo today and my trigger shot has now faded to a negative pregnancy test so the runway is clear for my lines to get darker again! Hopefully!! Kels did you get any boob pain in the 2ww? Xx


----------



## korink26

Omg RACH-AMAZING temp today!!!!! I'm really really excited!!
Mel I didn't have blobs pain-they weren't really anymore sore than normal when I get AF. Hopefully tomorrow that 2nd line starts showing up tomorrow!! FX'd!!

Edit: "blobs" translate to "boobs". Thank you kindle auto corrrect! lol


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah wow - nice temp Rach!!! :thumbup:

Kelsey - your temps are staying nice and consisent too!!!! :happydance: How are you feeling?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I'm sure your temps have been so weird bc you were so sick and on so much medicine. Prob just made it difficult to see a pattern bc of that. Hopefully.AF will show soon. 

Rach - nice temp jump this morning! I like Jess' idea of being a receptionist at a vet clinic! You could see what its like to be a vet tech and could open up some options for yourself. 

Mel - so excited for you! You testing tm like you had originally planned? You usually get early bfps right? 

Kelsey - your funny with your temping! I made myself stop after a few days....ok ok kirk made me stop lol. You're almost at 5 weeks! Countdown to may 18!

Sam - your 12 week scan is may 14 right? That's my bday :) hope you're feeling ok! 

Afm - traffic was terrible this morning and I have to pee so badly! I'm so glad I got my rhogam shot yesterday since I had already taken the day off for my other appt. I had to get my blood drawn and then go back 3 hrs later to get the shot since they.make it specifically for your blood type. I got DH to feel oakley having a little fiesta in my belly last night...he was freaking out (both of them lol) 

I agree with Kelsey! It'd be amazing to have all of us pregnant at the same time! I have another 3 months basically so we're on track for all of you to get your bfps! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww yeah that would be brilliant Lindsay! :cloud9: SOOOO cute that Oakley and your DH were excited like that :cloud9: Yeah I am 6dpo - forgot to take into consideration that my trigger shot released the egg 36 hours later. And I have had travel sickness today which is a major sign for me. But of course it could have just been travel sickness!
Rach hoping and praying your temps stay up!
Kels has the spotting stopped? 
Jess how are you hun?


----------



## babydust818

I don't think my temp is accurate this morning. I had gotten up 2 hrs before i normally temp to go pee. I never took it before i got up. Then went back to bed, 2 hrs later temp'd. So, idk. Might be a little less? I took another PG test today and it's clearly a bfn. It sucks, but it's my life! lol. I'm going to wait 3 more days when AF is suppose to be here. Blahblahblah! I had a dream i was pregnant last night and i got tons of butterflies. Then i came on here to spread my news and i didn't know how to put it LOL! Then i started getting them familiar doubts and concerns of another MC. Totally ruined my dream dangit!!! ;) So i dyed my hair yesterday. This girl gave me 4 john freida boxes for $8. One box at walmart is friggin $11.97! I was so happy. Love the color too. It's a light brown with blonde/red tint. Well I'm calling my old job again today to see if i can get in touch with someone. Going to wait until after noon to call. Someone better answer! I just have a lot of 'regret' doing it. Not so much for the money factor but just the place itself. I feel like i should have tried a little longer. If that doesn't work i'd love to be a vet receptionist. I just didn't know if there was a such thing! LOL. Do i need any experience or anything for it? I don't know where i should apply. Thank girls for all your help!! You know how to make a girl feel better! :)

Lindsay 3 months?! It has just FLOWN by. Then i think of how the whole time i've been TTC and it makes it feel long again lol. It really has flown by though! I can't believe it. My friend Ashley... felt like she was preg for 3 yrs. So crazy!!! So cute Kirk got to feel Oakley have a fiesta LOL. I'd love to feel that. It would make me laugh so hard.

Mel i hope you get your BFP in the next few days!!! That would be amazing!! :) Will be thinking about you and stalking your journal!

Sam how are you doing hunny? Is that baby the size of an olive by now i bet! :) SO exciting!!! GAHH! 

Kels how is my little punkin doing? You feeling any better about being PG? I know we all feel doubtful the first few weeks. I will too whenever that time comes. Hang in there hunny. Can't wait for that appt!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay do you already know you passed your test from yesterday? Or when do you know? I pray you do NOT have to do the 3 hour test. 
Yes, I always told myself I would not temp after my next BFP because in my miscarriage my temps always stayed high so they didn't indicate the viability of my PG anyway! I keep waiting for my temp to go higher and then I say I'll stop temping. But my temp hasn't budged!? Then I worry it's too steady so my hormones aren't high enough because I thought my hormones would make my temp go wacky. 
Mel, jumping for joy for travel sickness!!:holly:
Rachael, I want to see this sexy new hair!! And since you had 2 solid hours of sleep, I don't think your temp should be off my much. So I think it's good!
AFM---I noticed the last couple mornings my stomach is upset---feel like I could throw up if I really wanted to or I could have issues at the other end. Doesn't amount to anything and usually goes away. I've been sleeping crappy too, waking up a lot throughout the night. And Mel no more brown discharge---only had it for a couple hours at exactly 4 weeks. I still run to the bathroom to check my underwear like a crazy person though. :blush:


----------



## babydust818

Kels i think since your temps are totally different than last time, that is a GOOD thing! I also think consistency is a plus as well! I know it's so hard to not worry, but this is your forever baby! I can't wait to see progression pics!!!!! :)

I have an interview at 3 for the Casino. Working as a cage cashier. LOL. Totally different than what i was doing before, but i have done this job last summer. Only thing is, i may not take the job if i do get it. It might be 3rd shift. Not doing it. Just got another call from Staples. Working in their call center. As far as 'symptoms' go.. i have heartburn today. Burns real bad. All i had was a donut. I haven't been able to sleep great either. Eh... prob just something weird going on.


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Kelsey - I called this afternoon and I passed the 1hr glucose test! yay!! :) So excited!! Now I don't feel as guilty for chowing down on cake and ice cream all the time  
One of my major symptoms early on was that I couldn't sleep! It would drive me crazy but made me happy when I realized it was a pregnancy symptom. My other major symptom early on was that I was insanely thirsty - do you have any of that?? I never drink water and since practically the first day I found out I was pregnant I was dying of thirst. 

Rach - good luck with the job search!! Let us know what you do!


----------



## korink26

Rachael I always read about heartburn being a PG symptom! And good luck at your interviews-let us know right away how they go!!
Lindsay go celebrate for passing that test!!!!! :happydance:The 3 hr one is supposed to be HELL!!!!
I don't know if I'm thirsty because I drink 2 Nalgene bottles a day-so I don't really let myself get thirsty? But I don't think that's a symptom I have?


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck rach hope it goes well!


----------



## babydust818

Love you girls! :) Interview went good. I got through to the 2nd interview. Which i have to go to at 11am tmrw. We shall see how it goes! :) I don't think i'm going to call Staples back because hours suck! I'd have to work till real late at night and it's a 45 min drive. I called my old job back today and they said i had to wait another week. WTF. Pisses me off. Whatever.. hope everything works out!


----------



## korink26

Yayyy for the 2nd interview!!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow at 11. Myswell get a new job and BFP all in the same week, right? :)
Mel---how long until testing?!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- I know it's crazy but I kept temping when I was pregnant. I guess it's because I was still uncertain about the outcome and it really wasn't a big deal since I was already used to temping. :happydance: yeah for feeling crappy :sick: and not being able to sleep!!!! 

Mel- travel sickness....!!!!???? _Sure_.... is that a code word? I have everything crossed for you! I think Meanie and Mo have started the party on you insides!!

Rach - glad you got the 2nd interview. Regarding the vet office, I would just check with any offices in your area. My vet has a big practice and they have about 4 receptionist. They also move into roles helping out with the animals.

Lindsay- :happydance: glad your test results came crack good. I think you should celebrate with some more cake and ice cream!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach that's exciting you got the second interview! Curious what your temp will look like today! 

Kelsey - that's a lot of water! I think I drink that much now but I was SO bad about getting enough water before. Now I feel like I'm going to die of thirst without water. So weird. almost 5 weeks! Woohoo! 

Mel - testing today? I'll go check your journal :) 

Hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## korink26

Rachael did you change your OV day back?
Happy Wednesday girls! It's thundering and storming here so I just want to stay in bed and watch movies! Plus my dog hates thunder so I feel bad leaving him!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - fantastic news about the 2nd interview, well done. I had heartburn form the very beginning so I hope that is a very good sign for you, keeping it all crossed! Not sure of time difference but have you temped today?

Lindsey - I too was really thirsty! It was like nothing drank seemed to have any effect I was totally parched. I couldn't decide if I was going to the loo all the time due to pg or drinking excessive (or so it seemed!) amounts of water which then had the SE of waking me up 3 times per night too. Great news about passing the glucose test, glad its not something we have to do over here.

Jess - 16 days till you holiday, wow that has soon come round. I bet you are so excited. We are looking at going away in June on a Mediterranean cruise.

Mel - just going to stalk your journal.

Kelsey - nearly 5 weeks! I hope the thundering dies down and your doggie isn't to scared. I temped till about 6 weeks but then stopped as it was giving me more stress than reassurance with any small little drop.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kelsey my dog is terrified of storms too! If there is a thunderstorm going on and you get in the shower he will come in the shower with you! He's crazy lol


----------



## babydust818

Yes i let FF do its thing. I went ahead and let it go back to the way it normally was. So my temp did a huge drop. Almost by 1 degree. If i really am 12dpo that sucks! If i am really 7 dpo then thats a good sign. LOL. Regardless there's positives and negatives about both. I am so exhausted. I went to bed at 2am and got up at 830. I just can't sleep. I wake up and am exhausted but just can't go back to sleep. I hate it.


----------



## korink26

Sam---holy cow 11 weeks already!!!! How are you feeling?
Aww Lindsay, our poor pups being scardy cats :) We have a glass door on our shower so he'll just sit outside and on the shower mat and wait for me.
Rachael if you are 7DPO hello implantation dip!!! We'll know when we see tomorrow's temps. I remember I was so sad when my temp dropped at 10DPO, but was thrilled when it was back up the next day!
Jessie---feeling better?! Any spotting or sign of AF?
Ok, I sometimes really like boy names for girl names, but Jessica Simpson's daughter being named Maxwell?? Not loving it.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - Whoa what a huge temp drop for you!!!! I hope you are really 7dop, otherwise that might be AF. 

Speaking of AF, Rach get our your bat.... :grr: Where the hell is that damn witch!!! She needs to get her a$$ to my house!!!! I am started to get annoyed!!!

Girls I don't remember ever getting thirsty on any of my pregnancies. Obviosuly mine did not end well so I am thinking that is a GREAT sign for all of you!!! :happydance: Plus Lindsay (our thread pregnancy expert) :) said so! 

BTW Lindsay - I think you are going to need to stick around here even after Oakley is born for some advice as we all eventually get prego! :thumbup:

Sam - if you book that Med cruise let me know. I have tons of notes!!! Also if you have any general cruise related questions, this will be my 14th cruise :)


Kelsey - not sure if I like the baby name either. The whole name was really strange wasn't it? Did it stop storming there yet?


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey thirst was a HUGE HUGE HUGE symptom i had when i was pregnant. I could drink a gallon of water a day! It was crazy. I felt like i was dehydrated constantly. That is a wonderful sign for you babygirl!! I also agree about Jsimps baby... i hate the name Maxwell. Maxwell Drew Johnson? Complete boy name and sounds like an NBA player or something.

Jess LOL :grr: that bat comes in handy doesn't it? We're gonna have to beat it out of your cooka! How many days late are you?

Mel have you got a BFP yet?? I'm going to have to go stalk your journal right now!

AFM that interview was scary. They kept badgering me about why i left their company in the first place. I tried to be calm and think quick, but idk if they could tell or not. Makes me not even want the job. Then the friggin neighbor who had jaxon under their porch has left their dog outside since 830 this morning. It's 85 outside. There's NO shade anywhere for him to lay. No water out there. I'm kinda hesitant to call humane society bcz the neighbors would KNOW it was me. Nobody else has a better view of their backyard, but me. Idk what to do. He's been tangled up real bad 3 times between their lawn mower, and fence that was under their porch. I went out there to get him unhooked AND gave him water. I'm just so pissed off. What should i do?! They have 2 other dogs besides but they get to stay indoors. WHY? That makes no sense. I moved here in Feb and from then until about a week ago all their dogs have stayed inside. Now he makes the one stay outside when he leaves. I don't get it. I understand animals get put on chains all the time, but when it's HUMID, STICKY and super hot... WHY!?? Am i over reacting? Sometimes i think since i have no job i'm paying too much attention to detail around me.


----------



## korink26

Nnooo girls, you're worrying me! I don't have thirstiness----I have just always drank 64 oz's of water a day just because I'm a freak about getting enough water! I haven't noticed at all that I'm thirsty, hopefully that's because I'm already drinking so much water, but idk. I'm not thirsty at home at night?
Rach I didn't realize your interview today was with your old job! Well if you didn't like them to begin with, and they treated you crappy today, I'd say forget it! You have other options than to be in hell everyday at work! 
Aaawww that poor doggy!! That's so nice you brought him water---is this the 2nd time now you've had to bring him water? That's AWFUL. Do you feel comfortable going over there and asking why they don't leave their dog water??? I think that's what I would do, or maybe I would just call the humane society and see what they say. They can give you some direction hopefully?? How's Jax and Sadie doing??
Omg RAch, you're so right Maxwell Drew Johnson does totally sound like a NBA players name or something. Maybe because she annoys me so much to begin with, it makes me annoyed with the name she picked?? Who am I to judge I guess. lol


----------



## babydust818

Yeah, the job i had an interview with was the job i did housekeeping at. It's at a Casino. It wasn't Citi. After that interview i'm saying F them! They aren't wanting to give me the pay that i want either. I've put in 2 yrs to that company and they don't wanna start me out paying extra? FUCK YOU! lol. I hope something happens. I'm so sick of it! Yeah this is also the 2nd time they left that dog out with no water. I don't feel comfortable knocking on their door. Also, they aren't even home. I saw them leave at 930 this morning. Been looking out the window every now and then and they haven't been home. I just hate being in this position. I hate being nosy and into ppl's business, but it's unfair and makes me sick. When i first saw this dog a week ago he was barking at me nonstop. Everytime i walked closer to him he would move. Then eventually he let me walk up to him and give him water. He was so thankful for it. Then finally his stupid fucking owner came home like 2 hrs later and let him in but of course YELLED at him first bcz the dog likes to jump on you when he's excited. Apparently the owner dispises it. Anyways, today he saw me .. barked for a minute and then iw alked up to him to help him get untangled and he was so sweet. He tried coming over to my door and didn't want me to leave. he even tried jumping on me bcz he was happy to see me. I feel so bad. Ugh. I HATE PEOPLE WITH A PASSION. I really do. I would call humane but i'm afraid when i'm gone one day they will sabotage my house or something.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - I am sure it all went better than you thought in the interview. You are doing the right thing with regards that poor dog. You are so caring. I would see how today goes and if they do it again then I would report them. Some people aren't necessarily cruel just ignorant and stupid, but they should still be told/educated. I really hope this is an implantation dip for you!!

Jess - I have never been on a cruise so have no idea really but my Dad has a few times. I'll let you know when things are sorted. For some daft reason I thought you were going over on your own boat!!

Kels - I know sometimes it seems to have gone quick and other times so slowly! Feeling much better overall, which is good but also not having all the raging symptoms does make you a bit worried sometimes. Although I can't say I am sad about reduced constipation!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ah, that's me typing slow again. Something good will come along for you soon Rachel, you are too good a person not have have good things happen for you.

See what your OH says about the dog. Its a horrible situation to be in and to know what to do.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - I wasn't drinking as much as I should be so that probably didn't help. Plus I work in a hot place, on my feet most of the time. I think if you are drinking plenty already it won't bother you the same. It is not something that seems to be a massive pg sign despite 3 of us having it, I had to google it to find out so don't worry hun.


----------



## BeachChica

Kels - Like Sam, I don't drink enough water either. You probably don't feel thirsty because your body is plenty satisfied with all that water!!! :) I just don't really like the taste of water much so I don't drink it. I try to put flavoring in to do better but I don't know, I'm terrible about it. 

Sam - LOL Our boat would never make it that far. Its definitely not that big. I would be even afraid to take it to the Bahamas which is a little chain of islands about 80 miles off the coast of Florida. If we got into some big waves I would be terrified and sick. We are actually flying into Barcelona for 6 days and then taking a 12 day Med cruise on the Celebrity Solstice. If you have never been on a cruise, you have to go. There is no better way to travel, in my opinion. :thumbup:

Oh Rach - not sure what you should do about the dog. I am not sure what your neighbors are like but if it were me I would go over there and have a chat with them and find out why the dog is outside. Let them know he's getting tangled up and you are worried he might choke or something. I would let them know that if they don't get it under control you are going to call Animal Services (nicely) :)


----------



## babydust818

Well that guy left that dog out from 830am - 3pm. Let him inside until about 630/7 and he's back outside BUT he moved him to where i can't see him. Hmm wonder why that is asshole?! Probably because he saw my WATER DISH i had left there for him. STUPID FUCK. I am not playing games. I'm going to call humane on that fuck if he decides to leave him outside all day esp with NO shade. You bet your sweet ass. Makes me sick. Why are people so cruel and messed up? Sorry for all the f bombs but i am so mad right now!!


----------



## confusedprego

Don't worry Kelsey - I don't drink nearly enough water and it was my body that made me get better about it! So, if you're drinking water all the time then you wouldn't even notice it, I'm sure! 

Jess - don't worry - I'll still be here after little Oakley is born! I want to see all your little ones get born and hear about all the stuff that goes on along the way!

Sam - glad to hear you're starting to feel better!! I remember getting nervous when my symptoms got better too - but it's supposed to happen! :) 

Rach - poor pup! that's a tough situation! We have neighbors that have goats in a tiny little pen and we've even called the humane society and they've done nothing even though two goats that were very young died in the summer because they got too hot and were not well taken care of! It's really sad! The humane society can let you down too unfortunately...


----------



## korink26

Rachael that really burns my Ass thinking bout the poor dog and Linds that REALLY burns my Ass bout the goats!! Oh I'd love the chance to knock some people's heads together!!:growlmad::gun::grr:


----------



## korink26

Oh and Rach I'm going to be checking your chart like a crazy girls. Everything possible is crossed.


----------



## babydust818

lmfao omg you have a bat and a pistol. i am going to pee myself. you crazy preggo woman!!! ;) omg trying to squeeze my legs together so i don't pee. oooooookay, now that passed... ahem, the dog is inside now i think. Ugh. and Linds that is SICKENING how humane society doesn't do shit! They oughta get :gun: just ask Kelsey to do it LOL! 

I'm so anxious to temp in the morning. I have a feeling it will be up by just a pussy hair and then the next day will drop and AF will be here. Chaps my ass!!!!! Oh well. If today is 7dpo then i'm kind of excited. Kinda feels impossible though bcz i didn't BD anytime around it. GAHHHH.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for 5 weeks Kelsey! :) 

Where's your temp Rach?!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 5 weeks Kelsey!!! :cake: :wohoo:

Lindsay - that is awful about the goats. Some people are just ridiculous!

Rach - your temp is heading back up again... implantation dip.... ??? I hope so!! FX

Mel - any news on Mean and Mo?

AFM still waiting on that stupid witch :grr: she is really messing up my month. Chris and I are going to have to catch the egg on the 18 hour plane ride :plane: probably the way this is going!!! Plus my temps will probably be out of whack with the time change. I am so mad!!! :growlmad:


----------



## korink26

Rachael like Jessie said, your temp is heading up in the right direction! Is the dog outside today? Anything new from the interviews?
Jessie---hhmm...an airplane would be an interesting place to conceive!! I'd give you some major props for that if you pulled that one off :) I think it's just holding off because your baby wants to be conceived out of the US. Right when you land get straight to the hotel and break it in :sex: Your temps probably will take a bit to adjust, but you'll be there long enough that they should settle down after a little while.
Yah, for 5 weeks :) I had to get up at midnight last night because I was so hungry my stomach was hurting and I thought it would start eating itself! And then it was a worse thunderstorm last night, so Presley was TOTALLY riled up so it was the longest night EVER. SSooo tired today...:sleep:


----------



## babydust818

Awh i hope you can get some sleep tonight Kelsey! It sucks trying to function on hardly ANY sleep. I love how you said 'riled up". I have always used that expression. I never hear many others use it! This is a reason why we're friends! :) Well i am glad you were starved last night. That's a good sign. Happy 5 weeks my dear!!! 

Jessie :( i am going to have to strangle Ms. AF. I wish she would come for you. That would be terrible if it messed you up enough to miss O from the plane ride. Just make sure to BD before you leave and maybe try to get a turkey baster and fill it up with DH's spermies and freeze it for the plane ride! Hey... it will work! Are you feeling 100% better now? Did all that icky sickness go away?

Well i'm going to pretend tmrw i am getting AF. I just have this feeling that tmrw it's going to drop .5 or one whole degree from AF. What will be, will be! That dog did get left out again. He may even be outside right now. Like i said, they moved him to where i can't see him. I can just hear him bark every now and then. I was so mad when i found that out yesterday. I was like "2 people can play this game fucker!". LOL.


----------



## babydust818

P.S. don't mind me... i keep messing with my chart! Just wanting to see my coverline for CD15 and 20.


----------



## korink26

I like the way your chart looks when you OV on CD15. :) And no, no dropping temps! How are you liking temping? Pain in the ass or not so bad? 
Did they move the dog where there is any shade? I'm so worried about this dog that lives hours away from me...little does he know :)
and that's funny about "riled up" because I say that all the time. If it's sassy time or DH is making me mad I'll say "you're getting me all riled up! lol It looks funny written out, so maybe I'm not spelling it right?


----------



## babydust818

LOL i think you spelt it right. I have no idea if that dog is in the shade or not. I will make a trespassing trip over there sometime soon ;) I tested this morning bfn. I am 99% sure i am out this month, but hey... there's always May!!! :)


----------



## korink26

Are you going to NTNP this month? Or will you use OPK's?


----------



## korink26

Omg lindsay---28 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 12 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crib::blue:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Rach I am sorry you think you're out I don't think it's quite over yet hun but if it is, I know your time is coming soon, I just know it. How's your kitty doing? 
Kels how are you doing hun? I am praying this is your sticky bean there is no reason on earth why it won't be, you'll be 12 weeks before you know it! 
I am living on my journal atm, I can't believe how many hours I spend posting on there in a day! I'm 8dpo and do have symptoms but you never know do you? Sigh.......
Lindsay it hardly seems like any time ago when you got your bfp!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Rach - I'm on the edge of my seat for your temp tomorrow! Have you been testing too?? 

Kelsey - waking up in the middle of the night hungry is a great symptom!! I was super hungry right in the beginning and couldn't sleep at all. I had no idea that was a pregnancy symptom - had to google it. My two biggest were definitely not being able to stay asleep and thirst. 

Jess - are you completely better now??? 

Sam - I'm getting so excited for your next scan! Coming soon!! May 14th, right?? I'm trying to keep everyone's appointments straight! 

Mel - Got everything crossed for you! I hope this weekend we get some great news from you :) 

AFM - can't believe I'm 28 weeks now! Had one of the pediatricians come up to me at work today and was talking to me about how little Oakley would have a great shot at surviving would something happen and he had to be delivered. It was nice to hear! Second trimester just flew by, first seemed like it took forever and I'm assuming the third will take forever too since now I'm so anxious for him to get here! I'm starting to look a bit like a swallowed a beach ball instead of a basket ball at this point! lol


----------



## korink26

I want a picture of that beach ball!!!!


----------



## babydust818

my temps are too crazy. i tested 1 hr earlier today because i had to peeeee. It was 97.97 well then an hr later i tested again it was 98.08. I have no idea why my temp is up! Like, i'm happy but at the same time i don't wanna get happy over a huge temp drop tmrw! :grr: batter up! I feel like AF is going to come. Unless it's gas. I keep fartin. LOL

Mel - the kitty is doing good! Such a gem he is! I'm ready to see that pos HPT of yours!!

Lindsay - i am so happy the pediatrician said that to you! I am just so excited for him to get here too. I can't imagine how you're feeling! I absolutely LOVE the time of year he's suppose to be here. He's going to be a beautiful summer baby!!

You remember me telling you girls my friend Ashley got pregnant 3 weeks after me? Well her due date was April 23. She JUST had her son yesterday! He was 8lbs 6oz. I attached a pic of him! He is soo cute!! She named him Hunter Louis (not a big fan of it)
 



Attached Files:







579420_346631282058112_100001337282333_867684_2112421777_n.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

Awww what a cutie! Rach your temps are phenomenal!! I think you're pregnant with twins with temps like that!! Ohhhhhhhhh excited for you, are you going to test again today? Which tests do you use? What miu are they? xx


----------



## babydust818

Twins would be logical because my sister had twins, and OH's sister had twins. I tested this morning and it was bfn. I used the walmart cheap ones called first signal. My first time using this brand. Here in the US they're $.89 so they're very cheap! Idk how many MIU because it doesn't even say on the box. So i'm guessing 25?


----------



## korink26

Omg Rach---twinnies!!!! Imagine that!!!! You'd go from a family of 4 to 6 just like that!!! :) Loving your temp today, so you're either 9 or 14DPO right? Your friends baby is so cute (Hunter is a pretty common name here), can't wait till we have pictures of Oakley in here!!!
TGIF!!!! I'm soo tired, just want to get home get into my sweats and plunk on the couch. Anybody have big plans?


----------



## filipenko32

I think tiredness is the worst feeling Kels that pregnancy tiredness I hate it but it's good you got it!! I hope you get home soon :sleep: xx
Rach, 25miu might still be too high and they could even be 50miu or more! I think you need 10miu in the future as you could miss out on getting an early bfp. 
afm well I am 9dpo today and I just got this on my 10miu. I am not getting my hopes though as I have had a nasty evap before on these but not often. What do you think girls? (on one of the pictures the ovulation test I did I have put alongside as a line guide)
 



Attached Files:







pinklineorevap.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8









9dpo_3pm_may2012.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust818

I definitely see something Mel! I hope it gets 10x's darker in the morning! I hate guessing. It drives me crazy. You think about it all day and keep going back to look LOL. I got everything crossed!!!! Oh and i love the strawberry background. Mmm love strawberries.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rach, :hugs: hope so! Try and get some 10mius Hun. I get mine for about $10 your money and I get 100


----------



## babydust818

I have some cruel prego symptoms.

1.) super bad heartburn. i can't eat anything without feeling the burn.
2.) restless sleep. Went to bed at 1230am got up from 4-7 then went back to bed until 930.
3.) got up this morning and had some twinges through my boobs but not anymore.
4.) right now i feel light cramping. (could be AF)
5.) small break out by my mouth.
6.) had a headache earlier.
7.) had diarrhea twice today.

This is probably just all related to AF and being overweight. UGH. It's prob all in my stinkin head.


----------



## babydust818

mel i did have a ton of 10miU and totally forgot to order more!! i am definitely going to! where do you buy yours at?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach those really are pregnancy symptoms I'm still holding out hope for you, sorry you're suffering and in the unknown still. :hugs:
I get mine from an English website so I think amazon would be a good bet Hun xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA. I have been so busy at work!!! Chris and I are on the boat and well be spending the weekend out here until Sunday. No sign of AF. I picked up some I/C tests and I may take on in the morning although I am 99% certain I am NOT prego. My cold is feeling a lug better, still gave a little bit of a sore throat.

Mel - things at looking very promising for you think month. I have everything.crossed. 

And Rach - your temps ate up again!!! I think this is a good sign for you too!!!

Lindsay - 28 weeks!!! Wow!!!

Kelsey- how are you doing? I remember being tired when I was prego. It was awful!!


----------



## babydust818

I hope you have a great time on the boat this weekend Jess! I am soo jealous. I am glad you're feeling better. It's about damn time. I'm sorry AF hasn't shown. I hope tmrw when you take your hpt it says positive!!!!! xoxo.


----------



## babydust818

So, i'm really nervous to temp in the morning. Feel like i'm going to get a huge disappointment. I'm so scared. Ugh. I keep getting wiffs of cat shit. Jax has never been upstairs here. I just changed his liter yesterday. I have no idea why i keep smelling it. LOL. Okay the smell stopped. Oh man i better get to bed... i have to temp in 4 hrs ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Smelling things that are not there.... High temps.... Ohh rach this sounds promising!! Good luck Hun! Afm I am out a bfn at 10dpo on 10miu is out for me! Feeling ok about it. No clomid next cycle I am going natural. Xx


----------



## babydust818

How long are your cycles Mel? It's not over till the witch gets here. My temp dropped tremendously this morning. Still no AF yet. Why do our bodies suck?!


----------



## filipenko32

I know Rach I hate my body atm. They are 27 days long. I am out but I don't care I just want to go on a natural cycle again and get my body back! This month I am going to be so good to myself I'm going to eat healthily and exercise and go for nice massages to destress and :sex: for Britain and then get a bfp!!! PMA!! 
Not good if your temp's dropping hun :hugs: I hope it's an implantation dip or something but maybe that would be too late to be that?


----------



## babydust818

I'm pretty sure i'm out too. I think going natural will be very nice for your body along with exercise/eating healthy! I am going to do the same this month. I tried last month and have succeeded pretty well, but i could have done better! Cheers to a new month and a happy ending!! :drunk:


----------



## filipenko32

Cheers to that!! :drunk:


----------



## korink26

Uummm Rachael my temp at 10 DPO dropped-remember?!?!?! 7-10 is the most common day for implantation, and with the symptoms you're having!!!! Omg!!! Be checking you in the morning first thing!!
Sorry you feel out Mel. I think it's good to go all natural this month because you probably don't really even need clomid!
Jessie did you test today?!?!?!? Omg you can't leave us hanging like this!!! Hope you're having an awesome weekend on the boat.
Sam and Lindsay hope you're having a great weekend.
AFM-feeling really negative today because my bbs seem less sore and I don't feel as hungry....just today I feel less PG than ever.


----------



## confusedprego

Don't worry Kelsey...you should talk to kirk.about how many times he had to calm me down bc I didn't "feel" pregnant. Hang in there! You're going to be fine - one day at a time! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Well we are still out on the boat enjoying the Super Moon tonight. Check out the pic I posted on FB. It's really beautiful out here. I was going to test this morning but Chris had all the power off in the bathroom and I couldn't find anything. My temp was lower this morning but if I don't see blood when I get up tomorrow I will test. I don't think there is any way I could be prego though because after being sick for 2 weeks I think we actually only :sex: once this month. AF has been a real pain in my side this month!!! Ugh!

Kelsey- don't worry about your symptoms, it's normal for them to fluctuate. 

Rach- fx for you still. Like Mel said, you're not out until the witch shows up.

Mel- same for you! And by the way I did not get a positive pregnancy test last time until after AF was due.

Lindsay- any more remodeling going on this weekend?

Sam- how are you feeling girl!?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I hope you are! It sounds like you're having such a lovely time too :cloud9:
Kels I wish you knew how many people I know now who are successful and said the same thing as you at this point. But I KNOW how hard it is after a loss. Massive hugs to you Hun xxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! :coffee:
So I got up this morning and no sign off AF so I tested. Just as I presumed BFN!!! It's just my body being difficult this month. Maybe it just needed a little more time so I don't have to worry about testing on my trip. I dunno. :shrug: I took my temps really early today when I got up to pee so who knows if they are right but I do feel a little crampy today so I hope the witch is on her way!

Did any of you get out to see the moon last night? So beautiful!


----------



## babydust818

I hope you get your AF soon Jess. I hope you're enjoying yourself! I did get to see the moon last night! It was beautiful. It didn't look a whole lot different to me, but it sure was super bright! I LOVE full moons because of that reason. So, last night i was excited!!

AFM bfn again this morning. Just going to hold out until that bitch arrives. Ugh so annoyed with it all. lol. My temps have taken me on a roller coaster ride this trip. Not happy! lol. I think maybe from all this dieting and stuff it's made it messed up. GREAT! I hope AF comes on time according to FF.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your pics on facebook are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Rachel - it horrible that inbetween stage waiting for AF/BFP and sometimes temping doesn't help. I know a few people stop at 5/6dpo and only temp enough to confirm ov. 

Kels - it si totally normal to have those feelings, and symptoms do vary but that doesn't stop us worrying. I had panic attacks thinking everything was not right. One day at a time.

Jess - haven't been on FB to see your pics yet. Didn't get to see the moon last night but might try to catch a glimpse tonight

Lindsey - hope you are well.

afm- have had a very scary day today. I woke to red bleeding on wiping and not from my uti. We ended up going to A&E who sent us to the Gynae ward to wait for a scan. After a few hrs wait and nice Dr scanned me (after admitting she was no expert scanner and the machine was older than the scans I have already had). Any baby moving about well with hb which made me burst out crying in relief. I still have bleeding (when straining on the loo) but nothing on pads. I was told no obvious reason for bleed but I don't think she was very experienced as she didn't specifically look at the placenta etc. I just have to take things easy for the next couple of days.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I got my :bfp: today :shock: there are pics on my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-148.html
I'm 11dpo and have a pink line on a 10miu :shock: 
5th pregnancy!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I'm writing on your journal but massive hugs to you :hug: :hugs: and yes take it very very easy. Xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

:happydance::happydance:Omg!! I am so happy this has made my crappy day wonderful!!! Off to look at you bfp line!!


----------



## korink26

I just wrote in your journal, but I'll scream my congrats in here too! CONRATULATIONS MEL ON YOUR BFP!! 
Sam honey thinking about you big time, how scary! Do you have an appt with your reg Dr. Tomorrow? Just lay low and let hubby wait on you hand and foot.
Jessie and Rach-boo to the BFNs!! :( Rachael are you back to TTC this month or still NTNP?


----------



## confusedprego

OMG congrats Mel!!!! How exciting!!!!! What's the plan for you??? Calling the doc asap tomorrow morning?!

Sam - so sorry you're going through this but rest and relax and call your regular doctor first thing tomorrow morning!!

Kelsey - how you feeling today??

Jess and Rach - I agree with Kelsey - boo to the BFNs but you'll be seeing lines too very soon - I can feel it! 

AFM - trying to get the house clean but my motivation is pretty low today for some reason. I got all the laundry done and cleaned out the guest room (which was Kirk's new construction supply cabinet) and did *most* of the dishes lol I found some after I finished and so now they're the new batch - always happens to me!! Kirk is heading out for golf and I'm heading over to my parent's place for dinner - so excited to not have to cook!! 

Hope you all are doing well and Sam - you'll be in my thoughts today!! Everything is going to be ok, hun!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls, bloody typical but tomorrow is a public holiday so Dr's/EPU closed till Tuesday so nothing more I can do unless things get worse in which case I can phone the gynae ward.


----------



## confusedprego

oh no!! well keep us updated :hugs: and stay off those feet!! You mentioned something about placenta problems - did they see something abnormal with your placenta before or something??


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies!

Mel - congrats!!! :happydance: I am so excited for you!!! I have not checked your journal yet but whats your plan now?

Sam - OMG I would have freaked!!! I am glad everything went well with your scan and hope you get to your regular doc soon! 

Rach- your temps are still up! I have everything crossed for you!!!

Lindsay- yeah for getting some chores done! Are you still feeling really tired or has that subsided? 

Kelsey- where are you?

AFM - no sign of AF yet


----------



## babydust818

First off - AWESOME news Mel! I just wrote on your journal! Congrats hunny.

Sam - i am so sorry you had that scare earlier. I couldn't imagine the things you were feeling. I am SOO happy you heard the heartbeat. Wow, i bet that was the best feeling you've ever felt thus far in life! Makes me mad the lady didn't know too much of what she was talking about. Grr! When do you go back? I'd hate not knowing why exactly i was bleeding. I'm sure you're fine, but that crap bugs me!! Take it easy hun. Don't do any lifting, etc.

Kelsey how are you doing sugar pie? Hopefully you're feeling terrible!! I can't wait till that appointment!! 

Lindsay haven't heard much from you lately! Hope you're doing okay!

Jessie did you enjoy yourself this weekend?! I always wished i was where you are. Just makes me wish i was chillin on a boat with a nice ice cold beer in my hand! mmm. Oh and getting a tan! I friggin wish!!

AFM well i have had some spotting today. I imagine it's AF. Just feel like screaming, but i knew it probably wasn't going to happen since BD wasn't the best. This upcoming month i am probably going to go full TTC. Then again i wonder if i should just take it easy and continue to try and lose weight. It's so damn hard! Ugh. Just wish i could lose all this weight over night. I wish i could go to the gyno and see wtf is wrong with me or Andrew. Nothing i can do right now. Booo! I seriously can't sleep anymore. Idk what's wrong with me! I just can't sleep at all.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! How's everyone doing? 

Jess - my tiredness went away after the first trimester for the most part. I have random days that I feel really tired but not like at first. I do sleep more though and have random days that I'm asleep by 7 lol. I also get headaches in the morning now but I don't know if its allergies or pregnancy lol. 

Sam - how you doing today? 

Kelsey - how are the symptoms? 

Rach - sorry you got some spotting...hopefully it will go away! Next month keep bding for a week after o to be sure! 

Mel - how you doing today? Still in shock? I'm so happy for you! 

Afm- hips and pelvic bone still hurting. I asked the doc about it and she said its very common. I'm going to ask my high risk doctor on Wednesday - which should be my last appt to check my cervix, very exciting! Got my maternity leave settled at school...they don't have much in place for what is normal...which surprised me a lot. I'll get from July 15to October 1st. So a little over two months...prob going to be so hard to go back!


----------



## babydust818

It most certainly will be hard to go back. You will wish you could be a stay at home mommy!! Whenever it happens for me, i know i'll feel the exact same way. It will be nice to have the rest of the summer off too! I hope you start feeling better with the whole hips and pelvic thing.

well AF is here. fuckin bitch! i knew in my heart this cycle was over before it even started. Ready for a new start. I've done the whole skipping sex every other day thing, i've done the several times a day around O thing, i've even done BDing as little as possible except right on O incase Andrews spermies aren't good. Nothing has helped. I think it's something so far out of my control. I don't know what to do. I can't even think about it anymore because there's literally NOTHING i can do. What will be, will be i guess. I don't know why God doesn't think i'm ready for babies yet. Like, what needs to change before i get my baby?! I keep sitting here thinking.. and i just don't know. When i got PG last time i had been dieting for like 4 months. Maybe that's what he wants me to keep doing? I have no idea!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - sorry the witch arrived for you. Can you send her to my house. That hag has really been pissing me off this month!!! Any word on your job? I think you need to get some health insurance so you can see a doctor about whats going on. It doesn't sound like timing is your issue. It could be something small they can correct with meds or maybe the dieting like you said. It just seems like for some of us that everything needs to line up perfect for us to be sucessful. You just need to find out what you need to do to get there. 

Lindsay - sorry you are in pain still! Does it just hurt when you stand or sit up or is it all the time? Hopefully hearing the same thing about it being normal from your specialist will help put your mind at ease a bit. I guess there's nothing you can take for it right...???

Sam - I was just thinking about your bleeding.... did they ever see a subchorinic bleed on any of your ultrasounds? I had one on mine. They said this is normal but to not be alarmed if I saw a little blood due to this. I hope this is all it is for you. 

AFM - this morning I woke up to heavy cramping. I thought for sure I would see some blood but nothing yet. I don't know what's going on!!!??? I am trying to look at my chart and if I did O around CD23 (after all those crazy dips) then I should be about 13 DPO now. Still seems like the hag should be here. 

Mel - did they ever tell you why it took so long for your AF to come back? I am wondering what is going on with me this month!!! I guess I won't have to worry about bringing tests etc on my trip, I won't be due to test until after I get back.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess :) I haven't heard back yet about the job. I'm going to call 2mrw. I called 2 weeks ago tmrw to tell her i wanted to come back. She told me to call in 1 week. So i called last Tuesday, told me it could take up to 2 weeks. So i'm calling tmrw and getting a friggin answer. I'd love to go back and get my insurance. I hear ya on the whole cramping thing. I am cramping so bad right now. I'll make sure to tell her to show up at your door LOL. Maybe you should test tmrw in case she doesn't come. Just to have a finalization that AF is just being a doozy!

All i have done today is CLEAN. At least the house smells nice! I hate mopping and sweeping. I'm so weird. It just pisses me off when i mop and saw i missed a little bit from sweeping and then it just smears on the floor. OMG such a pet peeve i have. I just sit there and stare at it and get so mad! LOL.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - it only really hurts when I go from sitting to standing and for the first few steps and then my whole pelvic bone hurts when I roll from one side to the other in bed...mostly when I'm on my back...that's the worst. Also I can't sit too long...its better if I walk around. But honestly I'm totally fine with it as long as he is ok in there! My SIL said he's turned so his head is down and pointing toward ny right hip which is the one that gives me pain at night so I'm sure he's just getting big enough that its putting pressure awkwardly down there. So as long as its not a sign he's going to try to join us too early then I can put up with it lol. I just might bitch about it every once in a while 
I hope AF shows for you soon! 

Rach sorry the witch got you but hopefully you'll get to a doc soon and can figure out what's going on! Maybe just try to be healthy for now and get answers from the doc later.


----------



## korink26

Girls I just quick skimmed but I'll write tonight after work---it's been CRAZY nonstop today. Barely had time to eat a snack which made me really lightheaded and shaky--thought for a minute I would flip off my chair :)
Rachael, BOO to AF :( :( I really think if you try one or 2 months of the every other day plan along with OPK's it could work?!?! Then if you're doing it that way and you're still not getting PG, then hopefully you'll have insurance by then and can see a Dr. Does Andrew get insurance? It's supposed to be best for sperm to do it every 48 hrs until you get a positive OPK and then bd that day and the next day and then I think you take a day off and then BD the day after that. We followed that and it worked out perfectly with my OPK this time. Also, have you ever read anything about preseed? Just in case you don't get EWCM (I think you do though?) the first month I tried this with my first pregnancy I got PG and then this time I tried Conceive Plus (we don't have it here in the us though) and got PG. Just in case your CM is hostile to his sperm, it'll give them a friendlier envirmonment to swim in!
Ok, back to work and I'll catch up soon. JESSIE, HOPEFULLY AF COMES TODAY!!!!!!!!! LINDSAY, have you ever tried anything similar to physical therapy? I'm sure it's just the way he's laying, but my hips get all twisted weird and then my hips start to feel weak and I get weird pains. I started seeing a woman and she said it's something I can even do when PG. 
Mel and Sam---hope you're both doing great today!
Ok, for real now, back to work :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies,

Rachel - :hugs: I am sorry to hear AF turned up and she is being nasty. It sounds like you have done everything you can bd wise and I agree with Kelsey, have you tried preseed? I do get ewcm, lots of it on EPO but still used preseed. You so deserve to get your baby and I hope with insurance you'll be able to get some things checked out. Does your OH have insurance to get hiw swimmer checked, if he is up for that? I am not sure how these things work in the US.

Lindsey - sounds like SPD. Can you get a girdle support that might help? We will put up with a lot if things to make sure our babes are ok. I hope things settle soon.

Jess - hope AF turns up very soon and that Rachel sends her your way. Planning your wonderful holiday will take your mindoff things when she shows up.

Kelsey - Hope you feel better now you have had something to eat, and work eases of a bit.

Mel - off to stalk your journal again.

afm- still red bleeding this morning but no cramps or pain so have to hold onto that hope. CSH has not been mentioned to me but I wonder if they have ever REALLY looked properly at the placenta at ant of my scans. I think the main focus has been seeing a bean and hb. That was what I was thinking of when I got home yesterday that maybe the placenta was low or sch. i am going to phone the EPU tomorrow to see what they say. I have just been taking things easy today and am not going to work tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

:hugs: sam - hoping the bleeding stops soon and you can get everything figured out tomorrow! Let us know whenever you find out when you can go! I've been thinking about you all day, hun!!


----------



## korink26

Thinking of you today Sam and I'll keep checking throughout the day for an update!
Lindsay hope you feel better today! July-Oct seems so far away but it'll be here before we know it. I always think how TTC and some parts of the pregnancy goes so slow but yet 8-12 weeks of maternity are done in a flash!
Jessie with your temps AF has to be near?! At what point will you check with your Dr? 
Rachael how are Jax and Sadie girl doing?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Just about to head for my booking appointment and will speak to the mw at the epu. The bleeding has moved to a more browny discharge so I am hoping that is better. I'll let you know what they say but I doubt they'll scan me. 

Lindsey - I am shocked that you only get 12-18 weeks maternity, is that the norm? I will get 6 months full pay, further 3 months half pay with statutory maternity pay till 1 year. Although most go back after 8 months off.

Kelsey - how are you today?

Rachel - hope AF has lightened up a bit. Not sure what time it is there but I remembered you are going to ring up about your work, any news?

Jess - Has AF arrived yet? Get a bloody move on :witch:


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - glad the bleeding has cut down! Still sending positive thoughts your way and hoping they will.scan you again just to reassure you everything is ok! At least you.have a scan next week if they don't today. Maybe my.doc is scan happy or something but anything that is questionable gets a scan as it should! 
Unfortunately, 2-3 months maternity leave is standard in the US. I've heard pretty much every other area of the world gets nearly a year but that is def not the case here...I wish it was! Although I'm lucky bc I'm in school technically so I can work part days for a little while and I don't want to out off the work too long bc then I'll feel like I'll never graduate lol. Plus my dad and mil will be watching him so I think that will make it easier than dropping him off at day care. We'll see I'm sure I'll be a disaster when the time comes lol. 

Jess - your temp looks promising for AF! I hope she shows soon! I want to start stalking your chart for real! 

Rach - you going to use opks this month?

Kelsey - how you feeling today? Almost 6 weeks! Woohoo! 

Ok I just finished my massive breakfast...back to work!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you all for the advice. Where did you get conceive plus from Kels? ebay? amazon? I will do the every other day method with OPKs just to see if it will help. If i get prego this go round i'll be due around Valentine's Day :) Yayy. Last year when i got PG i had got my AF June 28th and O'd in July. So that's why i feel june/july is my fertile months lol. It's really weird because in that time frame i was EXTREMELY stressed. I'm surprised it even happened. Anyways... ugh! I woke up to a vmail from my work. They said it could take up to 2 weeks and we're just at that point right now so give it a few more days. WTF, seriously!?!? I just wanna strangle someone.

Sam I am thinking of you and praying for you. I hope everything is okay. Make sure to update us ASAP.


----------



## korink26

Omg a year off maternity leave would be amazing--can't even imagine!! Lindsay you're lucky that your family will be babysitting, I'm not sure what ours will help out with---I hope they offer something because I won't bring it up. FIL is retired but picked up a part time job this year and my mom is a realtor so she kind of makes her own hours and has always worked from home.
Sam I hope they scan you----that's be awful if they didn't!
Rach I got the conceive plus from I think amazon---but you can try preseed first if you want and that you can just get at a walgreens/cvs. And I felt the same way about April/May because that's when it happened last time and it did happen!! So, hopefully that's the case for you too (although I'd prefer sooner) :) A Valentine's baby would be awesome! We'd be a holiday baby group---Lindsay July 4th (maybe if Oakley came early?), I'd be xmas or new years and then you'd be valentines day! Then Jessie can be either valentines day or st patty's day--sam and mel when are your EDDs??
AFM-Still feeling fine---but I need to snack more each day because I get hungrier quicker and I get really lightheaded if I don't quick eat something. God, I'm going to be a chub!


----------



## filipenko32

I feel the same way kels I can't kerb my hunger! I just had to do 26 lengths in the pool to burn off a stodgy cookie I HAD to eat! And I'm on steroids :help: 
Pink glad the bleeding subsided, you've had such a scare these last few days though, I hope you're taking it easy xxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

copied form my journal

I went to the EPU before my booking appointment and saw the lovely mw I had with my first mc. She remembered my name too. I just went in for a chat but she took me through and scanned me which was an unexpected bonus. I REALLY wasn't expecting hence a very empty bladder. She got a good scan though and baby smartie is doing great. She showed me the placenta which is up near the top so not low (not pravia) with no sch. She did notice a blood vessel or separation (?) further down which she thinks is maybe where the bleeding has come from. She seemed to think it is okay, and sometimes normal at this stage. I may still bleed red/brown but as long as it is not heavy then I should be fine. I feel way more reassured after seeing her, what a difference that makes. I got fab scan pic too, is it okay to post?


----------



## confusedprego

oh please post it!! so glad to hear everything looked good!! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh girls!!! Lets start the *P A R T Y*... After 36 freaking days, I just went to the bathroom about an hour ago and it looks like the bitch is on her way!!! :yipee: I had some red blood when I wipe (sorry TMI). I am hoping it gets heavier!!! ugh!!! So it looks like this would be my schedule this month if my body cooperates:
I leave on my trip on 9 days (May 17th). 
It looks like O would be about the 24th
I would be due for AF about the 5th (based on a 29 day cycle).
So I should be able to drink it up while in Barcelona, get prego when I get on the ship on the 23rd (FX), try to not think about my TWW and be ready to test when I get back!!!! 
Girls - please be ready to start stalking my chart!!!!

Sam :cold:- so glad you had the scan and everything looks good. What a relief. Another week of thinking about it would have probably driven you crazy! YES!!!!!!!!! Please post your pic!!!!

Lindsay - I heard about those bands that Sam mentioned, I wonder if that would help. And yes, please stalk my chart!!!

Kelsey - yeah for your symptoms!!!! :happydance: Are you feeling really tired? I am always so amazed how exhausted being pregnant makes you! Have you told anyone yet or are you waiting for 12 weeks?

Mel - how are you going girl? I was starting to think I was going to need to go to the doctor and get a trigger shot like you did. How long will you be on the steroids?

Rach - hope you can get things sorted out with your job. Have you checked with any vet offices yet?


----------



## BeachChica

:witch::wohoo: :witch::wohoo: :witch::wohoo: :witch::wohoo: :witch::wohoo:

Thought this might help welcome her to my house!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## korink26

Yyyaaahhhhh Jess for :witch::witch::happydance::thumbup:!!!!!!!!!!!! I think your vacation TTC schedule could not be more perfect! Everything happens for a reason I guess (can't believe I'm saying that because I hate that phrase) and the reason AF was late was so that you could enjoy a couple drinks :) If you conceive there will their name have anything to do with that? You can count on me to stalk your chart like a crazy woman!! If you ever get a minute on a rainy day I'd flip if you could write and tell us how wonderful everything is!!
Sam 12 weeks tomorrow-can you even believe it?!
Lindsay 1 more week until you're in the 30's!
I've told my closest friend and a girl I work with who has helped me with this TTC process. Nobody else until after the scan. If the scan goes well I plan on sending my RSVP for my sisters wedding with a response of "3" coming and see if she gets it right away. I hate even thinking ahead about all that though because I'll be that much more disappointed with a bad scan. And no I'm still not overly tired-mornings suck but they always do. I've been going to bed though still around the same time. Wish I was more tired.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- i guess you are right about the timing. I was hoping to be able to enjoy some cava (Spanish Champagne) :drunk: in Barcelona and maybe be able to go to a couple clubs but I would definitely give it up. I will definitely miss chatting with you girls while I'm gone. :cry: I really do look forward to checking in to see what you girls are up to. I will definitely try to at least sneak in a hello! :friends:

It's great you told a couple people. It's nice to be able to at least a couple friends that know and you can talk to. That is a great idea about the RSVP!!! 

Oh- are you going to watch the Bachelorette this season? I don't care for Emily but I will probably watch for the usual drama. 

AFM- definite red blood now and cramping. DH and I start the meds we're supposed to take this cycle on Friday. If O cooperates about the 24th, that should give me a couple days for my temps to settle after the flight. Does anyone know how Long it takes for your body to adjust? There is a 7 hour difference.


----------



## babydust818

YAY Jess for :witch: coming!!!!!! I bet that is a relief. I am happy that slut finally showed her face! Your trip sounds AMAZING and so does your cycle along with it!! I definately will be stalkin that chart! No doubt. I haven't called any vet offices yet. Idk what to say really.

Awh Kels, i wonder if your sis would notice? I am so excited for you. I am so happy that the egg finally caught itself. YAYYYY!!!!!!!!!

AFM, ugh just was going through pics on my old phone and came across pics of me when i was PG. I couldn't help but cry. One pic was of my PG tests. I used digi E.P.T. tests and 2 dollar store ones. The dollar store ones were in the same day and later in the day it was WAY darker than the morning. I don't see how i miscarried. UGH. I hate life, seriously. Just in such a depression right now. I can't snap out of it. Just dislike everything that relates to me. Need to lose weight, get a job, get PG... all seems impossible. Just wanna dieee. :grr: where is that BAT!?!?!?!?!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - :hugs:I have been where you are, although I didn't have a loss on top of that to make it worse. Moving around with OH meant I couldn't get any jobs or even a decent one sometimes. I was overweight (I lost a lot a couple of years ago) with no job in the north of Scotland coming up against some anti-english sentiment. It was horrible. Things did improve slowly, I retrained and stopped moving (although that meant we spent nearly 2 years apart when OH had to work down south) but things did settle down and get better. What I am getting at that although things seem bad now, good things are just around the corner and you will get all the lovely things your deserve.

Jess - woo hoo for AF!!. Its not often we are pleased at her arrival. Your schedule sounds great and I think having such a relaxing time around ov will make all the difference. Will be stalking your chart!!

Kels - tiredness this time didn't really hit me as hard as the first time and not until after 6 weeks. Each time is different but it is only natural to compare it to you previous pg. I am glad you have felt able to tell someone and I can't wait till your scan.

Lindsey - how are you today? Hips any better?

afm - still small amount of spotting still but only when straining (bloody constipation!). Today is a bit bittersweet as this is my EDD for my first pg. Coping with it better than I thought so far. Scan pic as requested!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach, I am so sorry you are feeling down :cry: - like Sam said, totally understand how you feel. You are a great person with a big heart. Good things are coming for you!!! Take this time off of work as just time to regroup and concentrate on yourself. (Gosh, if I could take about 6 months off of work that would be so great!!!). You said you did some house cleaning, maybe you can get into an exercise routine, try to TTC without stressing over it (I know that's hard) and just start looking for a job when you get a chance. :hugs:

Sam - :hugs: about your EDD :cry:. I know those days are so tough. But look at all you have to look forward to..... you're 12 weeks today!!!!
:wohoo:*Happy 12 weeks!!!! *:wohoo:​You are now moving into the 2nd tri!!!! How exciting!!! And what a great pic!!! Little smartie is getting so big.... a plum already!!! Did they give you any ideas on boy or girl yet? Do you have a preference? :pink::blue:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm waiting to go in to see the doc so I don't know how much I'll get in but we'll see! 

Sam - I'm so happy you got to see your little one again! Such a relief! Now just need to get that bleeding to be completely gone! I hope you're still taking it easy! Happy 12 weeks, hun! :) so exciting! 

Jess - woohooooooooo! Your schedule sounds great for your vacation! Just perfect! I'm so excited to stalk your chart...will it update while you're gone by any chance? 

Rach - sorry you're feeling so down but kirk and I always notice that when things are bad they are so bad and it seems like nothing ever goes our way and then one day it just lifts and things go exactly as they should for a while...that time is right around the corner from you! 

Kelsey - my extreme tiredness really didn't come right away...I thought it did but I was so wrong...I forget when it kicked in but its still on its way! The lightheadedness if you don't eat is a great symptom! 

Mel how you doing?


----------



## confusedprego

Little man is doing well! 3lbs 3ounces! crazy! I attached the picture they gave me. They said he is now head down - when they checked my cervix you could see the top of his head resting right on my cervix - so funny! But, they said this is why I'm having the pelvic pain and that there really isn't anything you can do for it. He said the girdle like things don't really work so that's ok!! I'm fine dealing with it. 

Guess I'll head off to work soon...doing a walk for Cystic Fibrosis tonight, so hopefully my hips will behave! They seem to be doing pretty good today and walking will probably be good for them - it's only about a mile! I can handle that. 

Hope you're all doing great!
 



Attached Files:







28wks6days.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## korink26

Jessie I know that with our time changes (daylight savings time) which is just minimal they say that it should be readjusted in a day. With 7 hours---i'd say within a couple days. As long as you're getting solid sleep, I think your temps will be pretty accurate no matter what (hopefully!?). Yes, I plan on watching the Bachelorette because actually 1 of the guys (Jackson) played college baseball with my husband so I'm really excited to see it! DH wasn't really close with him because he said that Jackson was a really big pretty boy---and then there's another WI guy on there who's from a pretty small town. And woohoo for the full flow! :)
Aww Rachey babes!! :hugs::kiss: I so can relate to you...I had a picture on the fridge from Easter last year and it always made me so sad looking at it because it reminded me I was PG in that picture (it was such a nice fam pic and that's why I kept it up). Don't look at everything you want to change/accomplish---just look at 1 thing at a time. It will happen, it will. 
LOVE THE SCAN PIC SAM!!! :cloud9: Look how beautiful he/she is already! Are you going to find out the sex?? When is your next scan--I forget---do you have one next week? It seems pretty common for some spotting to happen with a strained BM. You saw him rock'n out in your belly yesterday, so he's just fine in there. Have no worries. :hugs: 
Aww Lindsay look at lil handsome Oakley---he has the perfect lil profile with his pouty lil lips and perfect nose! Now that you know that's for sure why the pelvic pain is happening you know you don't have to worry about it. omg 3 lbs 3 oz!!! Did they give you a guess how big he'll be by delivery time?
I had an awesome dream last night that I went to my scan and I was measuring ahead and the hb was in the 150's. Then the nurse told me I was having a boy and I was so mad because we don't want to find out what we're having (only in a dream at 8 weeks would you find out the gender lol). Sooo, I can only dream that I'll have a good scan next week. 9 days!! :wacko:


----------



## korink26

And Rachael look at you---3 for 3 with temps! Good job!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - wow! How can they tell the weight like that... that's amazing. Also, since he's head down already, does that mean he's getting ready for his arrival and may come earlier? Not sure how all that works so just wondering :)
My chart should update if I can get to a WiFi signal. We should have Wifi in our apartment in Barcelona and I will probably carry my phone in some of the ports because I have audio tours on there so hopefully they will update. 

Kelsey - that's crazy about your dream? Maybe you are dreaming about boys because you are having one!!! :boy: Do you want to know what your having and do you have a preference?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess so glad the witch came in time but are you trying for a bfp next time?? Xx
Pink I love your scan pic :cloud9: going to check on your journal in a mo
It's so funny you're all talking about tiredness as I was just complaining about it on the other thread. Kels a lot of the successful pal girls who are in their second tri didn't really get much tiredness I just asked them. I on the other hand am completely wiped out. Like today I was on the train and I nearly missed my stop as i couldnt move. And it's a massive effort to type. No sickness tho, just boob twangs and hunger. I really want some chocolate cake :munch: with cream 
Lindsay Oakley is going to be one little heartbreaker he is adorable!!! :cloud9: 
Rach how are you? Xxx edit rach I just read how you are.:hug: listen Hun, you got pregnant before you will do it again it's just a horrible painful horrible wait :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Omg I would love to know what I'm having, but DH is totally against that! He's the most patient person, and I'm the most impatient person that hate surprises. I've debated finding out on my own and not telling him, but I think I'd somehow let it slip. I do not have a preference, although for some reason I've always thought I'll have all boys so I'd be shocked if I had a girl. The chinese predictor predicts pink though!
Mel did you have sickness in your other PG's? If I sit and read on my kindle I could be out sleeping like that, but if I'm just sitting watching TV I'm not struggling to stay awake...idk Hopefully everything is going ok. Yahh for 4 weeks!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsey - what a great picture! To be able to see such great detail!! Cute littel nose and mouth.

Kels - What a dream!! I never remembe my dreams even now when pg is supposed to make them more vivid! Sometime I think I would like to know and other times I'm not sure. I'm a bit like you I hate suprises. TBH I haven't been thinking that far either, maybe closer to the time we'll decide then. I do have a preference for a girl but that is only because I wouldn't know what to do with a boy!! 1 week till your scan - yay.

Rachel - hope you are okay.

Jess - I am going to book something next week after the scan. I am desperate for some sun and warm ewather and your holiday plans are making me want to go now!!

Mel - how did it go today? Happy 4 weeks again!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - they measure his arm and leg bones, his belly, his head and some other things and the machine calculates his approximate weight...very cool! They said its normal for them and good for.them to turn head down now because as they get bigger it gets very difficult for them to turn so its now or never really lol. I so hope your chart will update while you're gone! Otherwise you'll.be keeping us on our toes! 

Sam - how was the spotting today? I hope done! I'm so sorry you're still suffering from constipation! I know that's common, my belly has been all over the map with my pregnancy but the constipation has seemed to be not too bad for me. We'll see how it goes as he gets bigger. 

Kelsey - 6 weeks is right around the corner for you and your scan day is so soon! I can't wait to see your scan pic :) 

Rach and Mel - how you ladies doing?


----------



## babydust818

BnB was down for me for a bit today. Ugh. I am doing okay. Trying to hang in there. Getting food ready for dinner. Just pattied hamburgers and a bird shit on my index finger and Andrew's back LOL. I know that is 'good luck". It BETTER be!!! baby for may??!?!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach that is good luck but I always think really? Is it good luck to have a bird poop on you!!? Hope it's a good omen for you. xx
Pink it went ok thanks hun, it's painless, just boring, you just sit there while it drips into your arm. (Everyone: it's an intravenous drip and it's suppose to suppress my immune system, it's just the same as what they give to intensive care patients, I don't really know why it's suppose to work)
Kels, yes I have had sickness with all the others but this one! I am not feeling hopeful about this pregnancy. I think I should have sickness and boob pain. Do you Kels? I know everyone's different but I just can't imagine having a successful pregnancy :nope: My and my hubby would be just the same with the gender thing! 
Sam, Lindsay did you have early boob pain? My boobs never play along I always think it's a bad sign...


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - I always got boob pain after O regardless of being pregnant or not/on the pill or not. So, once I was pregnant it did stick around, but it did both times and abruptly stopped close to 7 weeks (when our first lost "his" heartbeat). So, if that's not a normal symptom after O for you then I'm not sure it's a good pregnancy indicator. If you're getting pumped full of stuff to suppress your immune system that could be suppressing a lot of other things too. It's easy to think the worst early on - think happy thoughts!! I had my good days and my bad days in the beginning as I would have a couple symptoms and then literally nothing the next day! 

Hope you start feeling awful soon hun but try to not freak out too much if you don't!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel - with my first I had no boob pain whatsoever (which was unusual for me as I normally get it with pmt) and the pain didn't start till about 6 weeks and stopped just after 8 weeks - you know the rest.

Up until ov time this time (I have had no boob pain since mc's) but his time I did gat pins right from ov which was new to me after months of nothing However they ahve ot been as sore this timeas before and I did have to prod at the beginning just to make sure!

So each has been different but so far with diferent outcome. I'm not sure you can rely on boob pain as an indicator as Pichi has had very few in any symptoms this time.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink and Lindsay, no I never ever get boob pain after ov. I never really have! So maybe that's why I don't get it lol! They do feel a tiny bit more tender like achy underneath you know where your bra line would be like achy there. Thanks for making me feel better, going to try to be positive. Yes and the steroids have an effect too have to remember that. Tests are looking good tho and progressing! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Yea its hard to not over analyze everything! I have a great feeling about this one for you! I didn't have any symptoms by now in your pregnancy so who knows what's to.come!


----------



## korink26

RACHAEL---BABY FOR MAY!!!!!!! JESSIE---BABY FOR MAY!!!!!!!!! How awesome would that be? 
Mel if you had sickness with the other pregnancies and lost them, I'd be happy that this pregnancy doesn't have any sickness! Think positive (like I should talk)! My boobies are sore, but they're not like how some woman say they hurt just sitting there. I only notice how sore they are if I give them a poke or when i'm in the shower. Although, today only my left one is sore, not my right?! WTH?! But like Lindsay said, I always got sore bbs right before AF so that's probably why I have sore ones now. What testing have you gotten done so far?
Rachael do you have your OPK's all stocked up? Very excited to follow your chart this month! Anything more from the job prospects?
Jessie after waiting so long for AF was it any different so far this month? Thank goodness you don't have to worry about dealing with the witch while on vaca.
Well I'm 6 weeks and still no sickness!?!? Ugg...come on, can't a girl get a lil throw up action? :) I'm so deathly tired in the am I could cry getting out of bed. I think it's because I haven't been sleeping through the night at all though (dreams waking me up, bathroom waking me up).


----------



## babydust818

Hey my sweet babygirls! Ugh sorry i been such a crab. I feel a little better today although nothing has changed lol. Just woke up on the right side of the bed i guess. I guess that bird poop healed me LOL! Thank you all for being such bebes. So glad you all care enough to talk about everything with me. I seriously have like 0 friends in real life, so it helps me being able to vent. Love you all! 

Mel try not to think too much into the boob pain/sickness. I have a HUGE feeling it will all kick in strongly in about a week or two! Just take it easy and try not to think about it too much. That beany is strong!! Think positive thoughts.

Kelsey how is that baby brewing!? You feeling any sicker? How in the world could DH not wanna know the sex of the baby?! That would drive me crazy. The more i know, the better LOL. 

Jessie we are going to have May babies, right?! YES!! 

:hi: Lindsay and Sam!!! Hope you girls are doing good.

AFM, well Jax finally got Sadie yesterday. Ugh. I was so mad lol. Sadie was eating his food and i yelled at her and he saw her doing it and went after her. It happened so fast i didn't think he got her. Well, i rub her mug and it was bleeding. We yelled at him lol but that doesn't help. I swear cats don't listen. I haven't heard anything back from the job. Just waiting around. Going to call tmrw if i hear nothing today. Like WTF. I don't understand what they mean by "we're waiting on the rehire list, could take up to 2 weeks". What does that even mean? lol. I'm going to the Indy 500 with Andrew in 2 weeks. So excited. I hope it's nice out!! Well i am getting carried away.... going to go for now LOL. My temp was SO FRIGGIN weird this morning. I woke up and it said 99.56 i was like what?? Well then i retook it and it was 97.14, then did it again it was 97.23. Why the hell would it do that? Drop 2 degrees. LOL. Only me this would happen to. I hate that damn thing! It hates me too. I haven't gotten any OPKs yet, but you bet your bottom dollar i will!


----------



## filipenko32

Naughty Jax Rach!! After you rescued him too, he might learn but he might be a fiesty kitty!! Did he know you'd told him off do you think? Aww good luck with the job hun, I hate it when they say vague things like that, in all likelihood they probably haven't got round to it yet. Let us know as soon as you know. I'm not sure about the temping hun but i know when I did it once and once only my temps were pretty erratic but then again I didn't test at the same time. Maybe you should do it once, immediately and just take that temp as the one? Hoping for a May baby for you too xxx
Kels LOL about the sickness, you're right though, why would I want it again!? Loads of girls don't get sick or not till 8 weeks. My tests are looking good and on track :yipee: When is your scan? Mine is on 28th May. My boobs hurt a bit at the sides but only when I poke them :holly: I hope we have sticky beans!! xx
Thanks Lindsay :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Happy Friday everyone :) any plans for the weekend? We are going down to the eastern shore of Maryland to visit Kirks mom - surprising her bc they've been having a bit of a rough time lately so I'm really excited to see them! They live on the water and its where we got married so I always love going there :) supposed to be in the 80's this weekend so it should be really nice. 

Hope you all have a great day and that everything is going well!


----------



## babydust818

What the hell is wrong with bnb? It's all weird on my end. I just thanked a comment and it said "Thank you for liking a comment Hank". LOL wtf!

Lindsay that sounds so nice!! She will be very happy. That is sweet. I love hearing that the weather is going to be 70+. It's going to be like 75/77 this weekend!! Love it. Have a great weekend my love!

I have no idea what i'm going to be doing this weekend. Probably not much of anything. Going to start this whole eating better thing today. All i dreamt last night was about exercise and results lol. So today i am determined ;)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!! Happy Mother's Day to you all! Some of us may not have our babies here with us but we're still mommies :)


----------



## korink26

LOL HANK!!! Yah, the site is def. going through something. Omg naughty Jax and poor lil Sadie! I hope those 2 start loving each other, I'd hate it if they hated each other. Jax isn't going to make any friends that way though! Is he done with his medicine yet? When does he have to go back. I think it's time to take your bat to that thermometer! It's so finicky!
Lindsay sounds like an awesome weekend! Being on the water in 80 degree weather--nothing better! How have you been feeling? Is the baby room all set?
It's supposed to be 70's starting today, so woohoo! The 3 friends of mine that were all due at the same time have all had their babies now. 2 girls and a boy. Isabella, Claire and Jackson. None of them knew what they were having ahead of time (all the patient people in the world).
Jessie---getting excited?!?!!? When is your last day of work? Or are you working right up until take off?
Mel---how you feeling? My scan is a week from today at 8 am!
Sam---hope the spotting has taken a hike!
I was sleeping last night before 9 and then had my usual wake up at 4 am. Since I had gone to bed so early the night before I couldn't fall asleep again.
HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY WEEKEND EVERYBODY!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies :) 

Thanks Rach! I hope you get out and enjoy the weather! 

Kelsey - I got that too! Is that a pregnancy symptom?! I woke up at 430 or 5 EVERY morning for the first few weeks of pregnancy! It would drive me crazy and make me tired but I wouldn't count the tiredness as a symptom bc I just wasn't sleeping but from reading about other girls it seems really common early on! I can't wait for your scan! Next week right? So exciting! The babys room is not set up yet bc we have a futon in his room right now that we've been trying to pawn off on our in laws that are buying a house nearby but it keeps getting delayed so I think we are going to need to find another place for it pretty soon here. 

Afm- I'm starting to get really tired again and I alternate between ravenously hungry one day and not having much if an appetite the next...not sure what thays all about but he's healthy so whatever! Pelvic pain is still here...talked to the doc about it and he said its normal too so I think I'm done talking about it lol. 

Happy mothers day weekend to us all! :)


----------



## korink26

And I just NOTICED-HAPPY 29 WEEKS LINDSAY!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am going to leave you lot if you keep telling me how nice your weather is going to be!! :rofl:

Rachel - hopefully jax will settle down soon and they become best buds. Godd on you for you healthy eating and I hope the dreams keeps you motivated. I think warmer weather hellps so much as well. :bodyb:

Lindsey -have a great weekend and I hope seeing you and bump give the inlaws a much needed boost. Happy 29 weeks! :flower:

Kels - boo to the early wakings. I was okay that way but just restless throughout the night. I think that quite common the insomnia. :sleep:

Jess - are you out and about on your boat this weekend? :boat:

Hi mel. :wave:

afm - :cold: some more brown discharge today but it has been a manic busy day at work with added 'straining'. Now moved on from pebble dashing to large solid submarines - nice!! Nausea back on and boobs more sore than they have been for a couple of weeks - not sure whats going on there?

Happy mothers day to angel mums, tummy mummies and earth baby mums.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! 
Happy Friday! :wave:

Happy 29 weeks Lindsay!!! 
Have fun seeing your MIL. I am sure you will have a great time on the beach! Seeing the ocean for me always turns me into a new person. I just love it! The fresh air, sunshine, sound of the waves... ahhhhhhhh!!!! Heavenly!!!

Happy 6 weeks Kelsey!!!  Are you just waking up because your body feels ready or because you have to pee? Maybe you are going to be too early? I can't imagine not knowing the sex of the baby. I am a planner so I would really need to know. The suspense would just kill me!! Your 1st scan is next week right?

Mel - I am glad things are going well with you. I would worry about the symptoms, I know its hard not to. Every one of my pregnancies was so different with the symptoms so who knows what you should really feel like. One of these has to stick for us right!!!??? I mean this is #5. How long do you have to take the steriods for?

Sam - sounds like you have some nice strong symptoms so that is great and glad the bleeding has been lighter and brown. 

Rach - We are holding up the parade here!! We need to get these BFP's this month so we can join the rest of the girls and make this a PAL thread not a TTC one!!!! Don't worry about low temps during AF. Mine are low too during this time, its great that you are still temping!!! So proud of you!!! :happydance: Oh, if you haven't heard back from that job yet I might just move on. Its getting ridiculous with them. I mean, give you an answer already!!!

AFM - I took a half day today so I could do some shopping and get things ready for our trip. Its kinda nice to have some ME time. I went to the mall and got a new bathing suit and a couple new shirts! :happydance: I am getting so excited. My last day of work is Wednesday and our flight is at 2pm on Thursday. Probably no boating for us this weekend. We thought about going out on Saturday for the day but we have a lot to do so we might skip it. Sunday we are taking our moms out for dinner. 

Happy Mother's Day girls!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I got excited for you reading you prepare for your trip jess! :happydance: I hope you have a wonderful time and glad you enjoyed your me-time! Enjoy Sunday xx


----------



## babydust818

Going to BD CD8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 20, 22. Is that good?

Jess i am SOOOO jealous of you! I hope you have an awesome time in Barcelona! You won't wanna come back lol. Have an awesome time and make sure to try and keep in touch down there! Oh and post pics of your awesome trip!

Have an awesome weekend ladies!!!!!!! Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach- that sounds like a great plan!!! :thumbup: I will be relying on the other girls to keep you to that plan and get out the bat if you miss a day!!! :grr: LOL
Alo, you've done a great job with the temping!!! Keep that up so we can stalk your chart too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess! :)

I hope to obey my own schedule LOL. Def get that bat ready :grr:

haha doesn't that dude look like he has knumb chucks? HIIIIIIIIIIIII YA!


----------



## korink26

Aww Sam, I love how you said it, "Happy mothers day to angel mums, tummy mummies and earth baby mums"!! Such a perfect way to put it!!
Jessie how great you got to have a "me day"! Can't believe you leave in 4 days----the trip seemed so far away when you first started planning it! And what day do you come back?
Rachael that bd'ing schedule is PERFECT!!!! Try and be really strict about it this month, no matter how hot and bothered you get on your off days, save it for a bd day :) I know, some people think it's bad to BD ONLY for TTC, but just try it at least 1 month that way. Have you started using the OPK's?
I'm very excited for you, Rachael and Jessie, this month. It's your month and I just KNOW IT!!! It's very cool that your cycles are almost exactly the same so your EDDs would be pretty much the same!
Lindsay I hope you had a wonderful weekend with the inlaws! 
Sam, hope you're feeling good! Do you have a scan this week?
Mel---4 1/2 weeks!! How are you feeling?
AFM, yesterday I was shopping with my sisters for my mom's birthday present and I suddenly got very warm and felt really sick. My sister said I looked very white. Once I ate something I started feeling better but then I had a headache the rest of the day and still slightly today. Today when we went to eat for MOther's Day same thing----got really hot and started sweating and felt like I was going to be sick. So, hopefully it's a good thing that I've been queezy. Today when we got home I was exhausted and napped for a couple hours---I'll never be able to sleep tonight!! Friday's the big day!! OMG :wacko: So scared/excited.
Hope you all had a great weekend and Mother's Day Girls!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave:
Hope you all had a great Mothers Day!!!

Kelsey - I got so excited when I read your post!!! MS!!! :happydance: I hope you continue to feel like crap!!! :sick: I can't wait for your appointment Friday!!! I am going to need to check in on you from Barcelona!!!

AFM - Chris and I finished up our packing today, put it all in our suitcases and did a weigh in. chris was slightly over so he had to take some stuff out but I have about 5 lbs to spare!!! :yipee: AF is down to just spotting now so ready to get on with the BDing. Looks like we will be trying to make a baby in Spain!!! I can't believe we leave in 4 days!!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey that is definitely AWESOME symptoms!! Very happy for you. I am glad you feel poopy! I will def try to keep up with the BD schedule. Going to stick to it. I need to get OPKs but prob still going to use the cheap ones since $$ is tight.

Jess i am so excited for Spain!! So happy the spotting has stopped as well! Can't wait for you to get your freak on. woot woot!!!!!!! Make that bed rock. LOL

AFM i forgot to temp last night. booooooo. I was afraid of that happening. So easy m-f bcz andrew has to work so i temp when his alarm goes off. have done awesome on the weekends here lately, just not yesterday. Oh well.


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning ladies!!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend! We had a great time with my in-laws! I posted a video of our little darby playing in the water - just mute it as my giggle is a bit overwhelming! lol He's just the cutest dog! Can't keep him out of the water. 

Kirk spoiled me this weekend and got me a little mother's day gift that was just precious and really made me cry - I'm so thankful!

I also found out this weekend that Kirk's brother's wife is pregnant! She's about 5 weeks along!! Keeping everything crossed that they have a little boy to play with Oakley!!  She said she thinks she's having a girl because of the chinese calendar but the chinese calendar told me I was having a girl too - wrong!! lol 

Sam - Today's your scan - right?! Can't wait to see another picture!!

Jess - so excited for your trip!! it sounds amazing and can't wait for you to get back and get your BFP! 

Rach - the BD schedule sounds perfect - don't stray!! :) 

Kelsey - woohoo for feeling like you're going to vomit!! I have a feeling you're going to have more and more of that! 

AFM - I've had a silly sinus headache that won't go away for a day or two, hoping it will subside today! Today is also my birthday - 28 today! Doesn't feel like my birthday at all! It's rainy out so Kirk will be home early today so I'm going to try to sneak out a bit early too  

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!!! ​ :cake:You are are Taurus too!!!! :happydance:

Glad you had a nice time with your family. I need to check out your video! So sweet of Kirk to get you a little gift!!!

Rach - how do you enter your temps into FF? Your phone or your computer? Because FF has an alarm on it. I used to always just temp when I got up, but on the weekends it would sometimes be much later than normal. Since I've set the FF alarm it always goes off at 6am. I temp and go back to bed (on the weekends) during the week, that is my normal time to get up. The alarm is not overpowering or anything, they have different tones, but I can hear it even when my phone or Ipad is out in the kitchen. 

Sam - I am excited to hear about your appointment too. 

Mel - how are you feeling this time around?

Kelsey - I hope you are puking right right!! Sorry!!! I mean this in the kindest way possible!!! I hope you can get through work though, they might start suspecting. Did you anyone else yet?


----------



## babydust818

Jessie wow thanks! I never knew they had an alarm. Is it just for VIP users or is it for everyone? Only 3 days until SPAIN!!! I bet you are just sooooo excited!!

Lindsay Awhhh Happy Birthday!!!!!! 28 isn't a bad number! You will get your gift of a lifetime that year ;) What did Kirk get ya for Mother's Day!? I haven't saw that video but am going to go look now!!! :)

Well today is the start of every other day BDing. Woohooo. Andrew sounded excited LOL. he was like let's see if we can make a baby this month. Such a babe.


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Birthday Lindsey!!

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend away and how lovely of your OH to get you a mothers day gift.

Rach - Yay for fab bd schedule and for Andrew making such a lovely comment. I really hope this will be your month. Don't forget your temp and opks.

Kels - Hope you are continuing to feel sick, not be long till Friday, can't wait!!

Jess - wow 3 days till your holiday that does seem to have got here fast!! I hope it is the best holiday and leads to a very memorable bfp when you get back home!!

afm - Scan went really well. Baby smartie cooperated for the first little while (enough to get one NT scan measurement, they prefer 2) but then kept flipping over and showing off the spine. It was amazing to see he/she move so much. I am getting the combined screening, NT and bloods and should hear back within 10-14 days whether high/low risk. I asked what the measurement of the NT was - 1.3mm which I know is good but I'll have to wait for the bloods etc so still a scary wait (as google has brought up lots of scary stories, argh why do we do it :dohh:)


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so happy that your scan went so well, :happydance: altho it sounds like Baby Smartie is quite a little jumping bean!!! :yipee: Do you have any pics to post? 

Rach - I am not sure if its just a VIP membership option or what, but if you try to go on there and set it, it should tell you if you have access. So glad that Andrew is being so cooperative... after all, he does benefit too right!!! :sex: LOL


----------



## pinksmarties

Not a great scan picture, I think last weeks was better.


----------



## babydust818

Awh Sam!! That is just so awesome. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 28TH BIRTHDAY LINDSAY!! \\:D/:-= (That's my smiley face singing happy birthday to you) What did Kirk get you for Mother's Day!? Ryan and Presley made me a card and then Ryan stuck the card to his collar and sent him into the bedroom by me. You poor thing, sinus headaches are the WORST. Sometimes I can't tell the difference between my sinus headaches and my migraines--hopefully yours isn't that bad though. How fun that your sister in law is PG! Is this her first? 
Jessie---love that you'll be making a baby in Spain! :blue::pink: And thanks for the puke wishes, you're so sweet! lol I've had to eat something about every hour in order to keep the queeziness away. At this rate I'm going to be huge! I'm going to be Holly's twin! :holly:
Rachael---today starts your rigorous BD schedule! Andrew is right on, you'll be making a baby THIS month. Cheap OPKs should still be able to pinpoint OV--especially using them with your temps. Can't wait to stalk your chart!! 
Sam love the scan! It has to be so neat to see the baby moving around and doing flips inside you! A month or 2 and you should be able to start feeling him/her!


----------



## confusedprego

Great pic Sam!! so happy everything went well and I'm sure the blood work will come back good too!! Is the brown discharge completely gone now?? 

Jess - almost time to go for you!! I'm so jealous!! :)

Rach - I'm so proud of you for remembering to temp now! 

Kelsey - how are you feeling?? Can't wait for Friday! 

AFM - I had a really nice birthday yesterday - it was a messy rainy day so I ended up sitting in a lot of traffic but my work friends surprised me with some goodies and we all went out to lunch and then I got to come home to take-out food and snuggling with Kirk - it was perfect! 

My pelvic pain has seemed to have gotten a lot better - I don't know if I'm just getting used to it or what, but that makes me really happy lol. I have my 30 week appointment tomorrow and I get to book my 32 week growth scan then! So crazy!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so glad your appointment went well!!! I am sure everything will be fine with your bloods! I can't remember if you said or not but now that you're past the 12 weeks have you told everyone your prego?

Lindsay - Sounds like you had a great birthday! Sometimes those quiet ones are the best ones! So happy your pain seems to have gone away and yeah for your 30 week appointment!!! Gosh how time flies!!!

Kelsey - I am getting so excited for your appointment Friday!!! Yeah!!!

Mel, Sam - How are you girls doing? Sorry I have not had a chance to check journals. I have been so busy getting my house clean and ready for the trip, I don't want to come back to a mess!!!

Has anyone heard from Eliza? Probably need to send her a FB message and see how things are going. 

AFM - still had a little bit of spotting yesterday so I hope to be done with that today. Nothing crazy yet going on with my temps this month although I haven't really been sleeping great, I think I am getting nervous/excited about the trip.


----------



## babydust818

Jess your temps do look great so far. I hope you can get some sleep though. I wouldn't be able to either from the excitement!! Have you ever been to Barcelona? Anywhere near there? You're going to have so much fun! How romantic will it be to conceive a baby in Spain!!? That is just so cuteee!! I hope that place has babydust all over it.

Lindsay i am happy you had a good birthday and that pelvic pain has weakened. I wonder if Oakley is positioned different now and that's why it doesn't hurt? I can't believe you're 2 days shy of 30 weeks. Pretty soon you're going to be considered full term!!! GAHH i can't imagine the excitement!!! It's so awesome because you'll have him at an awesome time of the year. You'll get the rest of the summer to spend with that little handsome man.

Kelsey how are you doing sweetheart!? Are you still feeling nauseous? I hope so. What is the date of your appointment? I can't wait!! 2 more days and you will be 7 weeks!!! Damn, one more week after that and you've found out a month already. Seems so unreal. lol. When the heck is Jersey Shore or another Challenge coming on!? Tv is so boring now. I do love watching Ridiculousness and Pauly D's new show. lol

Mel how is the pregnancy my love?! Hope you're doing wonderful. When do you go to the doctors?!

Sam i am so happy for you and that baby!! Looks like everything is growing like it should. You deserve it hun!

AFM, i called my previous work again yesterday and she told me there was still no info available and that doesn't sound right. I was like no shit! So she said she would call me back in a few DAYS with an answer. I was like WTF! Wasn't even 4 mins later and she called and told me she sent this application to my email that she needs me to fill out and once that is done she can move me onto the interview process. (yay). Then like a half hour later this other job i put in for called me. What are the chances of that happening?! That's exactly what happened to me last time. I hope here soon i have SOME job. I am really going insane. If i had a baby here with me i'd be fine! Being here by yourself sucks. lol. Anyways, i hope something happens here soon. Next Sunday i'm going to Indianapolis for the INdy500! I don't remember if i told y'all that or not. I hope it's nice that day. I'm so happy because i'll FINALLY get to spend 3 days with Andrew. He's been working 6 days a week for the last month or so. Miss him! We did BD last night woohoo. I won't be able to get any OPKs until Saturday which is okay because i'll only be CD13. I never ov that early. I should be okay :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girlies! Lindsay happy belated birthday!! :cake: 
Sorry not posted much I am on an emotional roller coaster ATM! So I've been hibernating on the recurrent mc thread and my journal
My symptoms are coming and going and I wish they'd stay. I got a 3+ on a digi this morning which made me feel 10% better as I got it a day early so my hormone levels might be ok. 
Rach sorry guide having job trouble Hun something will come along but they don't like making it easy do they? 
Sam already posted on your journal :cloud9: 
Jess, you're going to have such a wonderful time. You should get on the tour bus they are fab! I love barcelona!
Kels how are you feeling? Yay for the sickness! I can't stop eating full stop!! Xxx


----------



## korink26

Glad you had a good birthday Lindsay! If you get a picture of Oakley at your appt today post it asap! Geez, maybe that was demanding? :) 
OMG JESSIE, YOU LEAVE TOMORROW!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :plane::boat::shipw: Like Rachael said, hope everywhere you go is COVERED in babydust. Your last day of work today!! Are you working a full day? It'll probably be the slowest day ever for you, but I hope it flies :) Everything is crossed that you'll be able to update us a couple times, or at least update FF with your temps. Take lots of pics!! Aww man, I'm going to miss you on here! :cry:
Omg Rachael the Indy500 should be so fun! I think that'd be a really fun atmosphere to be in! I hope you hear from your job today, and I hope you get offers from both so you can pick which one you'd prefer! FX'd!! I know, I can't wait for another challenge to be on, but there's usually a real world season first, so hopefully a real world is coming on soon. Love me some Pauly D show too! I'm watching the Bachelorette too, because I don't remember if I said but one of the guys on there went to college and played baseball with DH! And you should be fine with your OPKs, because you're like me and don't usually OV until a bit later.
Mel woohoo for the 3+ on the digital! Everything is going to be just perfect this time. :cloud9:
AFM---was pretty queezy this morning. I've been munching on some dry cereal so that has kind of helped. I want a sub (preferally a Turkey Tom from Jimmy Johns) but I know we're supposed to stay away from lunch meat so I'm cranky about that. The last few days I've been craving greasy food sooooo bad, but today thinking about the greasy food makes me feel like throwing up. Ugg, change the subject, I'm starting to get mouth sweats! Still been getting up at 4 am everyday to go to the bathroom and some of my pants are starting to get pretty tight. I realized today that although I was 7 weeks last time when I started spotting, I was 33DPO. Today I'm 34 DPO, so although I'm not 7 weeks yet, I'm still farther DPO wise--which gave me some relief. Does that make sense to anybody besides me? lol Getting soooo nervous for Friday! This week has been the slowest week of my life, and work hasn't been very busy which makes my day 10X slower.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - great news about getting past the 33dpo point. I am sure everything will be great at your scan but it doesn't stop you worrying until it all appears fine on screen. I couldn't even look at the screen until OH or scan lady said something first. You have such strong symptoms that this will be your sticky bean.

Rachel - any word back from those two jobs? Have you been to the Indy before? Sounds like fun!! My SIL/BIL went last year when they where across there on holiday and had a great time. Hows the bd schedule going?

Jess - Have a wonderful holiday, only a few hours of work to go then lots of relaxing in the sun baby making. I can't believe it has come around so soon, but I bet it seem like ages to you. We still haven't got anything booked yet but will be doing so this weekend. Next weekend I am off to London for the Chelsea Flower show with my Dad, step mum and sister, so looking forward to that.

Lindsay - glad the pelvic pain has subsided. How did your appointment go today? 30 weeks tomorrow - amazing!!

Mel - yay for the 3+ on the digi. I have been busy studying for my exam on Saturday so ahve been a bit absent for the last day or so, just going to catch up with your journal.

afm - got a call from my GP saying the hospital had contacted them as my urine sample I gave last week still had traces of bugs (that are resistant to Amoxicillin - the antibiotic I had been taking for the UTI). I am not keen to start the cefelexin but I think the cons are less then the risks of me getting pylonephritis especially since I am asymptomatic without taking the new antibiotic.


----------



## korink26

*HaPpY 13 WeEkS sAm!!!!!!!!!* Yeah for being a peach! :) Sucks you still have to take something, but I guess we just have to trust that the Dr. wouldn't give you anything that would be harmful to you or your pregnancy. FX'd those bugs kick rocks asap!


----------



## confusedprego

My appointment isn't until this afternoon so I'm working from home today. No scan planned today - My SIL said I could sneak back for one but I have my 32 week scan in 2 weeks so I figure I just had one last week I don't really need another one - plus I'm going to want one more scan before he's born so I don't want to wear out my welcome if ya know what I mean! lol 

My MIL and FIL were just over and painted the floor of the baby's room for us - it's an oil based paint so they taped up the room and I won't get to see it for about a week to keep down on exposing me to the fumes - I can't wait to see it!! We did a tannish-green color because it seems to go with the bedding colors the best but will still look normal for a regular room too for when we want to sell. So I'm sitting here with all the doors and windows open with the fans blowing - beautiful day for it! 

Jess - so excited for your trip!! I hope your last day at work goes by quickly! I hope we can still stalk your chart while you're gone :) How long will you be gone for again?? 

Kelsey - so happy to hear you're feeling not so good! Only two more days until your scan! I can't wait to see your little blob! :) 

Sam - Happy 13 weeks!!! :) :) How have you been feeling??

Rach - today's a BD day!! ;) have fun!! Hear from either of your jobs??

Mel - hope you're doing well!! When's your next doctor's appointment?? 

I'll let you guys know how the appointment goes today but pretty sure it'll just be a 10 minute blood pressure/urine check with a quick doppler on the belly :)


----------



## confusedprego

Oh yea - Sam - I took something other than amp for my UTI (bc I'm allergic to amp) and I read a million things on whatever it was (not sure if it's the same as what you're talking about) but everything was fine. I find it hard to put 100% trust in my doctors too...it's tough! Especially after what we've all been through!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Kelsey - I am so happy about your strong symptoms. :happydance: I never got MS in any of my pregnancies so I think its a great sign for you!!! Yeah for the clothes feeling tight too!!!

Sam - Happy 13 weeks!!!

Rach - the Indy 500 sounds like fun! Make sure you stay on your BD and temping schedule while I'm gone. These girls will be taking out the bat if you don't :grr:

Lindsay - good luck with your appointment today!!! Oh, and you need to post some updated baby room pics!!!

Mel - How are you girl! Hope you're feeling like crap too!!!

AFM - On my last day of work, and it has been nuts. I have a meeting until 5pm so no breaking out early for me!!! Chris and I have to do a couple things around the house tonight (mow the lawn, vacuum, etc) and then we should be ready to go. I get back June 4th. But I will try to keep in touch with you girls while I am gone, or at least just post a hello. Make sure you girls stay on top of Rach with her BDing and temping. I want to see a BFP from her when I get back so we can turn this into a PAL thread!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck at the docs Lindsay! xx
Pink what does that mean? It's nothing serious is it, will the new antibiotics be ok to take or do they have risks? Xx
Kels yay for sickness :sick: :yipee: sorry you can't get a turkey sub!! They sound good! You're doing well Hun I will be nervous for you on Friday but I have a really good feeling for you too! I know it's all horrible this waiting and not knowing what's going on :hugs: 
Rach any news?
Lindsay / kels did you have mild dull ache type cramps on and off early on? This is a newish symptom for me! My scan is on 27th may....Xx


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - I did have mild cramping - mostly in my back but I have a retroverted uterus - so that makes sense. With my first pregnancy I had severe cramping the day before I got my BFP and for a few weeks after too but with this one it was very mild but not in the first week, it took a week or so to start. Made me a bit nervous at the time, but I guess it was the little one burrowing in for the long haul :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay, I have a retroverted uterus too! Was the cramping always in your back or was some like where the bikini line is and like a mild mild dull ache? 
Bad cramping is a bad sign I think, I've had that before. X


----------



## confusedprego

I had it both in the back and in the front. I think mild cramping is a good sign :) I've been getting that again recently - maybe braxton hicks?? I also got the pains along my bikini line through the first and second trimester - those got worse in the second trimester - called them round ligament pains - those are def a good sign, I have a great feeling for you on this one!! :)


----------



## babydust818

I love days like today when we all talk! LOL. 

Lindsay the baby rooms sounds gorgeous. I love the color paint you chose. It sounds perfect for Oakley! I bet the anticipation is killing you (the room). Let us know how the appt goes! I can not believe how far you are!!!! It seems just like 2 months ago we met on here lol. geesh!!!

Kelsey yay to feeling like poo!!!! That's awesome. Congrats on making it 1 day longer than last time!! I bet that is a milestone. I can't wait for that damn appointment. I am so anxious to hear all the GOOD news!!! Will it have a heartbeat by then? That's so cool how the guy on the bachelorette or whatever went to school with your hubs! That is so neat. I've been watching americas got talent. I love american idol too! Gotta love tv shows lol!

Mel i saw you were having a real bad day yesterday :( we all are going to have them, but just try to relax. This is your forever baby and i am so excited for your appointment!! Your symptoms sound like they're getting stronger and also you're getting more!! That's a great sign hun.

Sam i hope you start feeling better babe!! I am soooooo glad you joined this thread awhile back. You, Kels and i all were in the cbfm thread and here we are together again! LOL. Sad thing is, we don't even use that damn thing anymore! LOL.

Jessie GAAH i am so jealous of you!! You had me crackin up about everyone keeping tabs on me or else i'll get the bat! Gosh we are going to miss you sooo much! I better hear a BFP from you too missy!!!!!!! I wanna see some pics as well. Either on here or fb! I wanna be even more jealous. I can't imagine how incredibly long today is probably for you! Hang in there. It's almost over.

AFM my boobs been hurting on/off today which is new this early in cycle. Hopefully that will be a good sign in the long run. Ugh friggin found out Jax has worms. :dohh: I am just like is this cat ever going to be okay!? Got to get him some meds from the vet tonight. Speaking of this subject - Lindsay, is there anyway to santize and make sure no worms get on the carpet or make sure Sadie doesn't get it?! I really don't wanna have 2 animals infected. He threw up and i saw them in it (TMI). 

Anywho today is a BD day! Yeeehaw! So excited to get my groove on. Will be even happier 2 weeks from now when i'm almost ready to see that BFP ;) hehehe!! I have so much hope this go round. Let's pray for a miracle. 

I did not hear anything about the jobs yet. I remember my last job i didn't hear back for about 2 weeks. So we shall friggin see! The other place that called me to do an interview hasn't called back either. She called and i didn't answer and left me a vmail saying she received my app and was interested. So i called back 2 hrs later and she didn't answer so i left a vmail. Yesterday i never heard from her. So, today i called and her phone was off.. so i left another vmail. Hopefully she's just been off the last 2 days? I hope.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel - I think I have said this already. I got dull cramps, worse in the evenings sometimes a general ache but a lot in the groin/bikini area. I was worrying but I had to think that this was everything growing and strtching. I got bad cramps and pains with my 1st pg but that was a lot due to my cyst I think, looking back now with knowledge.

Bladder infections can track back up to the kidneys and cause some real damage (pylonephritis) if not treated. So although I have no symptoms atm I still have to be treated just in case. These antibiotic are level 2, amoxicillin (level 1) is the preferred choice but my urine bugs have come back as resistant (nearly 50% of UTI bugs are resistant to amoxicillin though) These antibiotics are the lesser of 2 evils!

Kels - I don't think we are as strict over here about those sort of meats however I was so upset to find out I can't have a McFlurry!! :icecream:

Jess - Have a great time and I hope the rest of your work day goes quick. look forward to hearing form you if you do get chance to update. :boat:

Rach - boo to not hearing about the jobs. Like you said she is probably just off for a couple of days. Nothing worse in waiting when you are hoping to here something soon. Poor jax - I think the worming tabs should work quite quickly, bit freaky seeing them moving about. I am glad I followed you both onto here too :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink I know you told me so that's why i didn't ask you Hun. I am worried that they have fizzled out now, I haven't felt any today :wacko: xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry if I was repeating, I often forget who I asked what to! Some days were stronger than others, occasional days of nothing. It's not easy is it? When is your next drip planned?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww girls you're all so lovely! We have been chatting for months and months! :friends:


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - you don't have to worry about the worms in the carpet, what you would need to worry about is sadie eating Jax's poo and staying out of the litter box. Wash your hands after you pick up Jax but it's very rare to transfer from cat to dog unless the dog is getting into the litter (very common - so watch out for that!). Do you know what kind of worms by any chance? It was in his vomit? That's kind of surprising but def get him to the vet for a deworming - the stuff they sell over the counter can be real crap sometimes. Especially if it's hookworms - those can infect you too! 

Kelsey - ALL I've wanted since the day I found out I was pregnant is an italian cold cut sub from Jersey Mike's (local chain) and so I've made Kirk vow to me that my first meal in the delivery room will be that and a giant fountain coke lol. My doctors told me that we're allowed to eat deli meats as long as they're heated up but to limit to once a week if you can. So, I go to subway and get a sub there that is toasted (doc said that was fine) - maybe that will help subside the craving?? I know it's not going to be the same as you had in mind but it satisfied me for a trimester or so lol Now I'm totally dying for the other sub - but it will be that much better when I can have it! It's worth it for little Oakley lol 

Jess - I'll post some pics of the nursery probably next weekend - we have to let the paint on the floor dry for a whole WEEK! It's going to kill me seeing that perfectly clean freshly painted room with no crib and dresser in it lol. I ordered the rug a couple days ago that's going to go in there, it's supposed to come next Friday. Then we just need to get the changing table and rocking chair from Kirk's sister and I think we're set! So weird! 

Sam - Glad you're getting the UTI taken care of - I have a friend who just had to have kidney surgery due to recurrent UTI's causing damage to her right kidney - poor thing!! 

Mel - sorry to hear you had a rough day yesterday - I haven't been checking in on you ladies journals as frequently as I should! 

AFM - Doc appt was great, I met with the midwife that works at my doctor's office and she was just so sweet! it was really nice as she was chatting with me about breastfeeding and I didn't feel rushed or anything. I even had her check out my nipples because I've been reading a book on breastfeeding and I was scared I had "bad" nipples lol but she was very reassuring and got to see them leaking and said that's a great sign, so it was nice. Got to talk about birthing a bit and it seemed more real today. Also got to book my 32 week growth scan for two weeks from today - it'll be my last scan - sad day! Well - I'm sure my SIL will sneak me back one more time before he joins us!

OK - super long post - I'll stop now


----------



## filipenko32

Aww no pink I am so grateful for your help and you're just trying to help me :hugs: this is such a roller coaster!! My boobs are very sore and they are never very sore so hoping that's a good sign. I know you couldn't take boob soreness as a good sign completely but I never really had it that bad before. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay yeah get your sil to sneak another one in!! Love it! You can't go that long without seeing Oakley!!!! That's unthinkable! Xx

Rach poor jax!! And sorry for you not hearing about the job yet :nope: so frustrating xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - glad it went well and only 2 weeks till you see Oakley again. Good that it won't be the last (nice SIL!) till you see him in RL. It makes such a difference having a nice mw to to be able to talk to. The one I saw for my 1st scan (for mc) was wonderful despite her being the youngest there. I know a lot of people like older mw for their experience but for me the older ones have been less tolerant, more 'been there'. Not necessarily uncaring just... oh I can't quite put my finger on it. Anyway having one you feel comfortable with makes things much easier. Can't wait to see the finished room.

For some reason I seem to want a lager, when I never really drank it before (and can't now obviously). Mine will be soft boiled egg and soldiers, mcflurry and a cold beer!


----------



## babydust818

mmmmmmm mcflurry! Making me hungry Sam!!!!

Thanks to all of your wonderful ladies for being here for me and helping me through this journey! No idea what i'd do without any of you :hugs:

Feeling cramping tonight. Nothing bad just like the achy/restless feeling through my legs and also in my ovary area. Boobs hurt earlier as well. Well... you all will be proud, we BD today. No bat to my ass just yet!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Pink i have my next drip when I am 8 weeks - yeah right! If I make that I will pass out with shock! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah for :sex: rach and those all sound like good signs of an eggy popping soon!! :yipee:


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Rach for BD last night! I sometimes get crampy after a good BD session..maybe that's why you're crampy? 

Sam - I agree...nothing better than a good midwife! I really appreciated her input yesterday. 

Kelsey - happy 7 weeks! Woohoo! :) scan day tomorrow! What time? I'll be stalking all day! Can't wait! 

Jess - I hope you have a safe trip! Be careful and have fun making that baby! We will miss you! 

Mel - how you doing? Still crampy? 

I took a peek at the babys room this morning and it looks amazing, I really love it! I'll post pics this weekend but we won't be able to put it together until next week :( his rug is supposed to come in next Friday so it works out ok I'm just antsy lol.


----------



## korink26

Ok Lindsay, your ticker confuses me, I thought when I quick checked this morning before work it said you were 30 weeks, but now it's saying 29w4d!? If you're 30 weeks like I think you are, *HAPPY 30 WEEKS OAKLEY!!!!* I can't wait to see a picture of the room, because I've never heard of a floor being painted so I can't picture it but it sounds like the coolest idea ever! Only 10 more weeks until you get your sub!! :) Are you not drinking soda at all---or just not drinking caffeine? I'm not much of a soda drinker, but I have been craving cherry 7 up. I need to read up on this nipple business, because I'm afraid my nipples will not work for breastfeeding! I kind of cringe though thinking about somebody inspecting my nipples! 
Jessie, you are now on the way to your trip of a lifetime! Safe travels dear, we'll miss your lil butt. 
Mel, I think I did have some mild cramping, but nothing steady. Every now and then I'll still have a little twinge or something that will make me worry, but it never lasts. 10 days until your scan! And just think, you found out you were PG 11 days ago and how fast those days went!
Rachael you are rock'n this month! No matter how hot and bothered you get today, you save it for tomorrow with Mr. Andrew :) You're doing awesome with this whole schedule! Omg I almost puked when I thought about poor Jax! That's crazy that there were lil worms in his puke! When my cat had worms growing up, there was just a spiraly thing coming out of his butt that looked like a rubber band. It didn't actually look like a worm. Did he get in to see the vet? I hope it's nothing too serious and something they can clear up quickly! Lindsay has a great point about keeping Sadie out of his litter---dogs are so gross and I remember growing up if we couldn't find our dog on occassion we'd find him in the basement crunching on the cat's dirty litter box! Omg, all this is literally giving me mouth sweats. So sorry for such a gross convo I just turned this into!! lol Yeah and I'm still pissed that I paid all that money for my CBFM and then have not used it in like 6 months. I have a ton of sticks left for the monitor, but my sister is going to start TTC after her wedding in June so I'll probably give them to her.
Sam I forgot about the thing with icecream---what is it---we can't eat soft serve ice cream? Does that mean like no dilly bars and everything--or what exactly is "soft serve"? Not like I need to crave anything else, but what are soldiers?

AFM-happy to not wake up to spotting today, but still checking every 2 seconds. I'm freaking a tad because I feel like my bbs aren't sore today. Ugg, just can't wait until tomorrow is over with. It's at 8 am, so less than 24 hours!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i've been trying to keep sadie away Jax. She tends to love cat poop which is SICKENING! She always would eat it when i went home to NY to visit my parents (they have cats too). She hasn't touched Jax's yet. His box is downstairs and she's not allowed down there lol. I bought her and jax both a dewormer pill from the vet and Sadie was acting so weird all night. Like she was panting really bad, was so fidgety. She wasn't herself at all. Acting so weird. Jax was fine. Anyways --- don't worry about your bbs not feeling sore. Symptoms will vary from day to day! You're fine sweety. Not too much longer until that appointment! I am so anxious. Can't imagine how you feel.

Lindsay i'm so antsy to see the room all done up! I love decorating. Wish i was there to help! LOL. Happy 30 weeks if you are! :) It's gone by sooo quick. May is half over and all you have to get to is the beginning of July!

AFM -- i have the windows opened. Wow it feels so nice. Usually it's too hot to have them opened but today is just gorgeous. Nice wind blowing through. I hope to hear a call back about one of those jobs today. Would be super nice. Tmrw is CD12 already. Seems quick but also going by slllooowww.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well we're at the airport waiting to board our first flight to Phili! So excited!!! :happydance:

I had some EWCM this morning which was strange this early so we got some BDing in just in case. 

I am really going to miss you girls!!! It will be hard to keep up since I will just have access on my phone but I will try to pop in and say hello. Sending you all lots of baby dust for the ones that are already growing and the ones still to come!!! (Rach!!!)


----------



## babydust818

We will miss you soooooooo much jessie!! I hope you have a great time. Enjoy yourself. Get as much BD in as you can. I hope the place you're staying at has babydust all over the sheets!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - when I first read your post I thought it meant you had to bd at the airport!! :dohh: Have a fab holiday!!

Kels - Not long till your scan!! So excited!!. Hope the spotting goes away but I am sure it is all okay.

Rach - yay for bd!! I hope you hear something good today from both of those jobs.

Lindsey - Happy 30 weeks. I remember joining this thread and you were only a few weeks ahead of what I am now and seeing where you are now that seems to have flown by - eek.

Mel - you will get to 8 weeks and beyond!


----------



## babydust818

I heard back from one of the jobs! It's a hostess at a buffet at the casino. When i did housekeeping it was at the same casino. So basically i've worked their before but just a different department! I hope it works out. It's only parttime. Would be GREAT to get both jobs!! I go in for an interview tmrw at 230! Wish me luck girls.


----------



## pinksmarties

Found this about soft ice cream (the hard ones you scoop out of a tub are okay though)

https://julieackendorf.suite101.com/softserve-ice-cream-and-pregnancy-a64166

Damn, damn damn.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news Rachel!!! Good luck and fingers crossed for tomorrow. Will that mean late nights?


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Kels - Not long till your scan!! So excited!!. Hope the spotting goes away but I am sure it is all okay.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh no no I might have written that wrong, I do not have spotting! I was glad to wake up and not have spotting, because my last miscarriage I woke up at 7 weeks with spotting. So far so good in that dept. FX'd!


----------



## korink26

Ohh Rachael I think you'd be a great hostess! That would be a nice change for you---would you be able to get tips?
Well girls, 11 hours until the scan! Not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight, and I hope I have good dreams and not nightmares like last night! I wish I could take you all to the appt with mmeee!!!!


----------



## babydust818

can't wait to hear Kels!!!!I know everything will be good!!! Let us know ASAP.


----------



## confusedprego

I came on just to wish miss Kelsey good luck!!!! :) it's going to go great and I can't wait to see your lil blob!! :) :) Running late for work so I'll catch up later :)


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls, I'm freaking pretty bad and don't feel PG today :( We have some errands to do after but I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry Kels - I totally misread. Glad you have no spotting!! Thinking of you at your scan today, lots of love.


----------



## babydust818

Can't wait to hear about Kelsey!!!!

i'm not too sure if it's going to be late nights. I imagine it may be. And i believe i do receive tips?


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck Rachel, how long till your interview?


----------



## babydust818

3 hrs, 15mins. Thanks Sam!


----------



## pinksmarties

2hr 45mins now!! I am sure you'll knock em' dead! Do you think you might find out today? Hope they don't keep you waiting over the weekend.


----------



## korink26

Well girls, the scan was awesome :) Baby measured 6W6D and she said my EDD is 1/3/13 which is what my online calulator told me. Heartbeat was 139 <3 Cried like a baby. The lady was a real straight faced no emotion, just get on the table, put your but here, legs up. I was like ggeeezzz, then when I started crying she finally softened up. I'll hopefully be able to attach a pic of our lil blob
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## korink26

Rachael good luck at your interview!! Today is your day. Everything crossable is crossed. And if you can get tips that's AWESOME!


----------



## babydust818

OMG Kelsey!!!!!!! I knew everything was going to go perfect. I am so happy for you!!!!! Look at that little peanut. I bet it's a girl. I just have that feeling.

Thanks for the support girls! I hope everything works out with one of these jobs. Grr!!

We miss you Jessie. Hope you're having fun :hi:


----------



## korink26

Thanks hun :) And in all your excitement with this job, don't forget today is bang bang day!!! Get it girl, get get it girl :sex: Your temps have been looking good!


----------



## babydust818

Since i didn't temp the first half my cycle last month i don't really have much to go on. I did temp the whole month of March, but when i compare this month to that month.. it's like night and day! So crazy. I hope that's a good sign. When i went to the bathroom this morning i had a lot of stuff come out. I didn't check to see if it was ewcm, but it was watery like when there's your mans jizz up there LOL. We didn't BD yesterday, so i'm hoping it was from me. I feel different so far this cycle but idk if that's a good or bad thing! Not gonna get too carried away. Got another week to be sane before i become that crazy woman! :haha:

Well... 1 more hour until the interview. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## korink26

Yah, your vajayjay is just getting all fertile for Andrew! 
Interview will go great. Warn them about your ownership of a bat in case they think of hiring ANYBODY else.


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah Kelsey!!! That's awesome news on your scan!!! I Just had to pop in to check on you!!! So exciting!!!

Rach- good luck with your interview. 

AFM - we arrived in Spain this morning. It was an ok flight but I got no sleep!!! It's really hard to fall asleep in those chairs! Now it's 8 pm and I am ready to go to bed. We have been out walking around all day since we got here. I have basically been up for about 32 hours!! I am exhausted!!

Talk to you soon!!!


----------



## babydust818

LOL I loved your comment Kelsey. OMG.... wish i would have read that sooner because i would have told them exactly that! ;)

Jessie i'm so glad you finally made it. I couldn't imagine trying to sleep in plane seats. UGH. It's bad enough sitting in them for more than an hr. Have fun!!! Enjoy yourself and that BDing.

Well went to the interview. She said she has 2 interviews tmrw and will let me know Monday either by phone or email. MMMK. Everything about it sounds great. I hope i get it. She was really nice. She threw in there that she has to interview all candidates that applied for the position (she said this as soon as we sat down). So i don't know if i should take that as "i already have someone in mind to hire... i just have to do this interview to make it fair". That's how i felt! I hope she calls. I really do.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - :happydance: :cloud9:Wonderful pic and I am so happy for you. Chuffed to bits!! How was your OH? It is such a relief when you know everything is okay. I think I was quite numb the first scan.

Rachel - I read that ladies comment as maybe she already had you in mind but had to do the other interviews anyway. I am glad it went well and fingers crossed you hear good news Monday. Have you heard about the second job yet? Cm sound like its fertile and today is the day for bd!!


Jess - glad you are there safe and sound. Those long haul flights are not good. My OH can sleep anywhere but not me unfortunately. Hope the weather is warm and have a great time.


----------



## confusedprego

Yayyyyy Kelsey!!!! I was thinking about you all day!! I checked in on you just to see how it was and as soon as I saw it was good I went back to work lol Kirk's cooking dinner now so I'll post more later but I just wanted to say congrats and I'm so happy for you!!

and Rach - hope your interview went great and get some bang bang in tonight!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels you have completely made my day!!!!!!! I am soooooo over the moon for you Hun so wonderful!!! Congratulations!! Xxx :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I am so glad you made it to Spain but sorry it was so long, hope you get lots of rest and wake up fresh for tomorrow. I think It might be hot there now, it's still cold in England!! And raining all the time so you're in the right place! Keep us posted! Xxx

Rach, I can't find your update about the interview, I hope you're ok xxx

Lindsay, Sam hope you're both ok xxx


I've been a worry wart today! Again! I keep thinking I should be having many many more crampy twingey feelings down there but they are easing off. My boob soreness eased off today too but came back tonight and no sickness whatsoever! Not feeling as hopeful girls but I know only the scan will tell and I should just be grateful to be given another chance! I need to CHILL but it's easier said than done! Xxx


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Lindsay!

Mel i know it's sooooo hard to keep calm. i can't even imagine how crazy i will be about my symptoms when i become pregnant again. it's so hard to stay focused and accept that "hey, i am pregnant". I can't wait for you to have your appointment and they confirm that baby is indeed alive and chillen inside of you! I know you will worry like crazy up until that point. When is your appt?!?!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Kelsey - how you feeling today???? still floating from yesterday?! Love your ultrasound pic!! I cried at my first few scans - thankfully it was my SIL scanning me so it wasn't too awkward but I couldn't help it!! Even now I kind of hold my breath a bit as they put the probe on my belly even though I might have felt him move a second before. Probably something we'll all be scared of for ever, unfortunately! 

Rach - hope you hear back soon from the job! Your temps look good - they kind of look like how mine did, I had the up and down sort of thing until I O'd and then it would go way up. FX'd for you this month!!

Mel - Those steroids will definitely suppress symptoms for you so try to relax for that little bean in you!! When is your appointment?? 

Jess - glad you made it to Spain - traveling is always hard on me but at least you'll sleep good after being up that long!! 

Sam - hope you're feeling good and the bleeding is completely done! 

AFM - having my parents and some close family friends over for a belated mother's day for my mom since we visited Kirk's mom last weekend. Kirk's vacuuming while I sit and watch tv and chat with you ladies <3 I've been getting small cramps lately, I'm thinking they're braxton hicks - but I'm not sure lol.


----------



## babydust818

I just checked my email and got the rejection letter for that job. Totally just ruined my day. Money is getting tight and i'm trying to hard to find a job. I was suppose to get OPKs today but i can't afford them... ugh. And then when i woke up this morning my thumb felt like it was broken. No idea what i did to it in the night but its so sore. Who knows! lol. GAH just feel stressed to the max, but i know everything will work itself out. We're grillin out this evening. MMM... can't wait! Sooo hungry. Idk if i have something going on internally or what but i've had lower backache for a couple days now. It's not extreme or anything but it's annoying.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww rach I'm sorry :hugs:. Things will get better for you I promise. Sometimes in life we just have down times but it makes it all seem so much better when things start going your way again and they will xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

oh bugger. Sorry about the job Rachel. I hope the BBQ helps to cheer you up a little, are there friends coming round? Have you heard about the second job yet? And I agree with everything Mel said. As for the back pain, just wondering if you have UTI (especially with the frequent bding). I seem to get a sore back before other urinary symptoms.

Lindsay - Have a great weekend with your Mum. Glad Kirk is looking after you by cleaning the house while you relax as you should! Bleeding all stopped, fizzled out over the weekend last week so slight tinged cm. This week all back to normal.

Jess - :boat:

Kelsey - how are you today? Still on :cloud9:?

afm - This has been a stressful week. Lots of revision and panicking about my exam that was today. It is part written, part assessment of real patients. That I could cope with but I have to verbalise what I am doing/seeing whilst being watched is my ultimate nightmare. I got about 2.5 hrs sleep last night thinking about this exam and woke up at 5.10! Its a good 1hrs drive to get there. I think it went well. Most of the different stations went well, one not so good and the multiple choice was more difficult than I thought but I think overall I have passed. Poor smartie will have huge come down from all my stress hormones I've been pumping out.


----------



## korink26

Aww Jessie you did get on!!! How sweet to check, I'm glad you have arrived and the fun has started :) Glad you're able to get your temps logged still!
Sam DH got a lil emotional (I'm sure he wished I wouldn't admit that to anybody). But, it's been a long road and he's wanted to start having babies before I was ready to start trying. So, he's been a patient man. I didn't realize what a stressful week you were having, your poor thing! I'm sure the exam went just perfect---you've got 2 lil brains in you working hard :)
Sorry Rachael to hear about the job. Do you have a lot of restaurants by you? Now that you like the idea of hostessing you could look into any place like that and with it being summer a lot of places will probably be hiring. FX'd you find something! And don't worry about the OPKs, if you do the every other day thing until you have a def. temp shift you should be fine.
And thanks Mel and Lindsay! Yes, still on cloud nine, but still worrying. Gosh, will it ever stop? I think after my 10 week u/s I'll feel a little more relaxed. I've been ravenous these past few weeks, but then last night I started getting a sinus headache and today it's full force and won't go away. I'm miserable and if I even think about eating food I get nauseous. I also have a pulled muscle in my back, so if I stand up or sit down it kills. Wow, I just complained, a lot! Sorry, back to my cloud 9 spot...:)

Rachael have fun at your cook out--hope you get to make some smores! And Lindsay have fun with your parents--that should be nice for you to all spend sometime together! Mel, keep cooking that lil bun.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I'm trying to not let it get the best of me. Ugh just sucks though! I'll find something. You girls are awesome. Thanks for letting me vent :hugs:

Sam i hate feeling that stress, anxiousness (to get it over with). It's such an uncomfortable feeling and the longer you sit and think about it the worse it feels. I imagine you did wonderful. Thank goodness it's over, right? Smartie is probably relieved! lol.

Kelsey awhhh i hope you start feeling better! It has to suck to have all that wrong at once. I hate not feeling good. Andrew has a pulled muscle in his back too. I absolutely hate back pain. I can't handle that shizz. There was one point i had a pulled back muscle that wouldn't friggin heal for like a month or better. I thought it was going to be permanent. I'm so happy everything went good with your appointment. I knew it would!! SO exciting. When are you going to spill the news? 12 weeks?

Well i honestly don't know what is going on with me today lol. The backache left but then it came back. Also, i sometimes feel crampy in my ovaries. Things taste funny and i keep smelling weird stuff. This is all too weird for being CD13. Food doesn't even sound good to me lately. I just can't even explain it ugh. I sound psycho... lol.


----------



## babydust818

So.. both sides of the ovaries i am feeling pressure. I hope i'm in for a strong O. Even if i sit forward i can feel a little pain/pressure/twinges in my ovaries. I hope it's not something bad.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds good to me Rachel. I could always feel it, one side more than the others but occasionally it was quite tender too. As for the opk's I agree with Kelsy. Bd every other day as you are doing is great and there will be plenty of :spermy: lying in wait to catch that egg!!! How did your grill cooking go?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Sam! The grilling went good. The food was delicious. It did make me gain 2 lbs this morning LOL. Ugh! Oh well. Summer is only once a year :haha:

How are you doing Sam? you feeling a lot better now that exam is done?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, my sister, her hubby and my niece and nephew are here and it's been lovely to see them. They're staying with us for 4 days. We all went to Buckingham palace today and my nephew loved the guards there! But he didn't get to see the queen lol! 
I've been having more cramping but it's medium mild and like a dull ache, feel like period is coming, wasn't scared though. No nausea really, when did yours kick in kels, Sam and Lindsay? Boobs are still sore. 
Rach that all sounds like ovulation to me! And strong ov too! :yipee:


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I think I read that you're still nervous even after your scan and it's funny, I had great confidence the day of my scan and then I went right back to worrying the very next day - Kirk must have thought I was crazy! lol I think I started feeling a lot better after a scan at close to 10 weeks but didn't really relax until after my NT scan and it's really only been until recently that I sit and think "when was the last time I felt him move??" now I can't help but feel him all the time but I think this is just what it's like to become a mom and constantly worry about our children :hugs: you got through the worst scan! Your little one will do great!! :) 

Mel - I really didn't start getting sick sick until around 7 weeks. I would have a bit a nausea starting around 6 weeks but wasn't miserable until 7 and that would even come and go - which would freak me out!! It always seemed to come back and didn't leave for good until 14 or 15 weeks. 

Rach - sorry about the job - don't you have another one you're waiting to hear back from?? Hopefully you'll O soon!! :) 

AFM - DH is planting trees in the yard today :) They look really nice already! I've oddly been having a really emotional time about my miscarriage lately, which doesn't make much sense getting so close to having this one. Maybe it's because my brother-in-law's wife is pregnant and going for her first scan tomorrow that I'm nervous for her and bringing up old memories, or who knows what. I feel silly getting so upset about it lately but maybe my hormones are just going crazy....I don't know! 

Hope you all are doing great! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay :hugs: I don't think the memories of mc will ever leave us completely and there are definitely triggers! Let us know how your bil's wife gets on. Did you have sore boobs? Mine were quite painful last night and now they've eased off :hissy: :haha: xx

Ps the trees sound lovely!


----------



## pinksmarties

I can just look at a cake and put 2 lbs on. Just had a bit of a cry after having to go into the loft to get my 'bigger' clothes out (I kept them after losing weight). I said to OH that it was a bit demoralising and he just said I should go swimming then! I have always had issues with how Ifeel about my weight, I am happy to have my bump but it is a bit difficult going back into clothes I spent so long trying to get out off. I hope that comes out right, I am very happy to be pregnant, maybe it is my hormones as I haven't cried like that for a long time. Men!!

Rachel - our summer is only one day normally!! How are the pains/aches today?

Kelsey - I was the same after my scans. Feeling great for a day or so then back to worrying. Even now I feel more relaxed I just bought a doppler to get me to my next scan!

Lindsey - any pics of teh room. I remembered you said you can look in this weekend now the fumes/paint has dried. Hope you are having a fab time with your mum too.

Mel - glad you are having such a fab time with your family. What no Queen? tut tut!! I am down there next weekend with my family and going to the Chelsea Flower Show, can't wait. My nausea kicked in just after 6 weeks, full on all day hangover yuckyness, but never any vomiting lasted till about 10 weeks. Get the odd day still but the last few days I am putting down to these bloody antibiotics. Oh and contispation, the poor girls on here know all about my constipation!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! I am so happy our apartment has wifi so I can check in with you although it's hard to catch up on everything on my iPad. Sounds like you all are doing well!

We have been walking everywhere...!!!! Last night we walked the gothic quarter, went up to montijuic (a park with a fort and the Olympic stadiums) then last night we went to the magic fountains in front of the national museum. It was amazing! I posted a picture of the fountains on FB. The fountains dance to music and light up in different colors. It is absolutely amazing here. I am getting ready to post a couple more pics. Today we went to La Sagrada Familia (the famous Gaudi church) and Parc Guell. I am exhausted, we have walked so much!!! Oh, and my Spanish is really coming in handy here!!!

Got some BDing in again last night, despite being really tired. DH was good about goung with it! :) But my temps are still out of wack with the time change. I take it at my regular 6am time, which is really midnight but then thankfully the last 2 days we went back to sleep and got up at 10am so I used that time instead since its closer to my US time. Not sure if I will be able to tell when I O to start my progesterone if these temps don't get under control. :shrug:

Well off to bed, I will try to check in with you girls tomorrow. :hugs:

Oh, by the way, I think we need some bump pics posted... Lindsay, Sam, Kelsey and Mel!!! and Rach, hope the girls are keeping you in line wit your BD schedule!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're having a great time jess and getting some :sex: in too but extra romantic in Barcelona!! Xxx


----------



## korink26

Rachael I hope that means it's the start of an awesome strong O!!! Maybe you'll even O earlier this month? Todays BD day, is Andrew ready for it?? :)
Mel I felt ravenous until 7 weeks, then at 7W1D NOTHING seemed appetizing and I feel really queezy in the morning and throughout the day. I hope it doesn't get worse than this, I'm the biggest baby about being sick, so I think I'd cry all day long at work. lol jk jk I'll be happy with whatever this baby gives me :) Have fun with your fam! I'm assuming they know you are PG? Have you told many people yet?
Thanks Lindsay, glad I'm not the only worrier! I was so excited for like 10 min, and then I said to DH, ok, we can't get excited until after our 10 week scan. It actually kind of made him mad because he said it's hard to keep up with me being confident 1 minute and then saying we need to expect the worst the next. Ah well, I'm the biggest worry wart alive, so hubby better know that if he thought I worried before a child, he has no idea what's to come. Is this your SIL's first pregnancy? How many weeks will she be tomorrow? I'll be thinking of her! And oh yeah, like Sam requested, I want pics of Oakley's room! I'm still dying to see the painted floor!
Awww Sam, sorry you're struggling a bit. :hugs: Yesterday I had a bit of a internal tantrum trying to find something to wear to a fundraiser where I knew everybody was going to be. I felt like I looked like such a chunk in everything, and went through so many outfits. I think it's part of our hormones too. Are you planning on breastfeeding? That's supposed to help so much with the weightloss after the baby comes. So for right now I'm just going to have to embrace it, and hope I can make miracles happen after the baby comes. If my husband told me to go swimming, I think I'd take him along and drown him. Tell him for future reference he better be telling you how beautiful you look and to not worry about that AT ALL.
JJEEESSSIIIEEE!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I'm so happy you have wifi! Although I'm sure you won't get much time on it, but you can at least stop in to tell us all about your PG symptoms you're having before your BFP! The pictures are just gorgeous! Can't even imagine what they look like in person! I bet after all that walking the LAST time you want to do is BD, but glad you're making time. We don't want to have to take the bat to you :grr: I hope your temps will settle down in a couple days, and I'm sure they will. As for the bump pic, I meant to take one right after our u/s, but forgot. So now, I think I'll wait and start the pics at 8 weeks.
I hope all you girls had a great weekend, boo to tomorrow being Monday! I just have to get through this week and then I have a 3 day week after that.:thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sam and kels and kels I know what you mean about the internal tantrum, I feel so irritable 24/7 and bloated!!! Also even tho i am a 100% sure youre going to be ok i understand your confidence crisis. I think its impossible to be 100% confident after a mc. :hugs: hubbies find it harder to understand what we go through I think. I always just think am I going through all this again for nothing! I need to be more positive I think 
Only my sister and her hubby know, that's it. They're really sweet, they're like don't lift this don't do that! I think they think I fall down the stairs each time I mc or something! My boobs are feeling less sore so I'm a bit worried about that, did you get sore boobs? I know you did pink xx


----------



## babydust818

Whoa doggie! You girls are making me run for my money with this update! LOL.

Mel it sounds like you had a great time with your sister and her family! As far as the symptoms go, it sounds pretty good that you've been having as many as you have! I know it's hard not to flip out when your boobs don't hurt anymore or when you feel "not pregnant" one day. I honestly don't have any words to help calm ya down. I knowi will be a wreck too whenever my baby decides to come back. I hope you start feeling sicker than a dog :haha: I can't believe its been 15 days already that you found out you were PG. When i saw that i was like WHHHHHHHHHAATTT?! Has gone by super fast.

Lindsay i'm sorry you're having a difficult time. Regardless of if you're PG or not, it is still difficult to think about losing a LO. Maybe like you said, reminiscing back to that dark time might be why you're feeling the way you are? Your angel looks at you and protects you every day my love. I hope you feel better tmrw. How much longer is it now that you can decorate Oakley's room?

Sam i'm self conscious about my weight as well. I have every right to be because i am HUGE (seriously). It's hard when you lose so much weight and work so hard and see yourself getting bigger, but i know what you mean. I know you're happy to be PG and that being the reason why you're getting a little bigger. I bet you will lose the weight fast after the baby comes! Enjoy your pregnancy sweety. If you're REALLY worried about the weight, then really pay attention to what you're eating. I imagine you look wonderful though hun! I wanna see a bump pic from you!!

Jessie sounds like you're having a LOVELY time already! I'm glad you've been BDing. Otherwise you're going to get that bat :grr: I haven't saw your pics on facebook but i will go look now! I am sooo happy you have wifi in your apartment. I figured you would have something. YAY!!! And i sooo agree.. i wanna see bump pics from these girls!!

Kelsey i think i covered a bit with Mel and Sam that i wanted to tell you! About the symptoms and weight gain. Every single thing you feel is exactly how i will feel as well. One minute being confident, the next crying hysterically thinking everything is going to go wrong. With them hormones it will be so much worse. I can just imagine. Everything will be okay though! I know you won't believe me, but it will. We are all here for you to get through this as well! :hugs:

AFM -- we certainly did our BD today. YAY. I may just go ahead and do it tmrw and the next day to cover O. I'm not certain when i will be O'ing because one month it was CD15, the next was supposedly CD20. Which... i think the CD20 was really CD17. Anyways, i either have to choose to do it CD15 or 17. Since i have been feeling a lot going on lately i'm going to go ahead and do it tmrw i think (cd15). So, will do it CD15, 16, 18 and maybe 20. We will see. Gosh... Andrew is all worn out already LOL. I couldn't imagine being the man. There's so much pressure put on you to sqeeze out that :spermy: LOL. Proud of him though ;) OMGosh... there's a s'mores commercial on. I want some SOO bad! Kelsey when you mentioned it yesterday i was like WTH... why didn't i think of that?! :dohh: I woke up this morning feeling sore on the left side of my ovary area. It went away after i got up. Today i've been feeling fine. No weird symptoms. Anxious for temps here on out. As for a job, i'm going to call my old job back tmrw and ask when i may get this 'interview' i'm suppose to have. I can't be waiting around much longer waiting on them to call. I may just have to adventure out tmrw and find a job. Fingers crossed something GOOD happens as far as that goes. I don't wanna get stuck doing something i don't like. We all know how that goes!


----------



## babydust818

Oh and i got a reading done. I had asked for a free reading from her 3 months ago. She said April would be the month i'd either find out in, conceive in or give birth in. Well April came and gone. So i paid $5 for her to give me this reading ---------------

They show me a BOY and they relate him to SEPTEMBER< so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

as for additional children, they are showing me another boy and they relate him to may, so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They are showing just over 2 years apart.

As for what you have to do first, they are showing me needles, so wondering if you have tried using acupuncture as a way to help aide your fertility??


As for the past loss, sometimes before we come here, we draw up a blue print of our lives, the lessons that we try to learn, the people that we wish to meet that will help us on our journey... sometimes we realize that we need to make changes, so the only way to do that would to be go back and fix it and then return again. I really feel that this is what has happened with your son. Itwas nothing that you could have prevented or altered in anyway :(

As for the future, I am not seeing you having to take anything orally but wondering if you have been diagnosed with Endo?? As they are giving me the impression of a procedure to clean it out.

------ That was it. Considering she never said another thing about April kinda makes me not want to believe one thing she says here. Gah! Would be cool of the May baby was right and i get pregnant this month! :haha: I have no idea what she means by acupuncture or Endo. Any insite?


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

Everyone talking about the weight thing - I totally get you! I've never really had any weight issues but its been hard watching the scale tip for me - I'm still eating like a mad woman and loving every inch of my bump but it can make you very self conscious trying to find clothes you feel comfortable in and look good in - especially in those early weeks when you can't tell anyone! I def nag kirk for more reassurance now more than ever! I think its hormonal and its fighting everything you've thought your whole life about weight - gaining ie good! I hear you ladies :) 

Rach - I've got everything crossed for you this month...may baby sounds great! 

Jess - so glad you have wifi! Woohoo! Your temps should even out in a couple days just keep getting that BD in there! 

Mel - my boobs were the worst but I always had boon pain leading up to AF. Once I got pregnant they hurt even more but I would have random days they felt fine and freaking out would ensue lol. I keep forgeting when tor scan is! 

Kelsey - how you feeling today? Do you have your next scan booked already? Can't wait for another picture! Those early scans are the scariest but the most fun bc they change so fast! It's incredible.

Afm - I'm still feeling emotional but that's to be expected I suppose. My bil's wife has her appt at 340 today so I hope they let us know how it goes asap. It is their first pregnancy. I know I shouldn't be nervous for her but its hard.


----------



## pinksmarties

just a quik one, Iam at work

Rachel - with Endo I think she means endometriosis

https://www.endometriosis-uk.org/information/whatisit.html

this is a UK website but here will be US equivilant.

Acupunture - chinese use of needle placed around the body at certain point to help certain problems. I had accuptuncture once a week from about Feb till just recently. It help put your body back in balance and make your energies flow correctly.


----------



## confusedprego

Just found out my bil's wife's scan went good! She's 6 weeks 3 days and they only showed her the heartbeat and she was measuring the right size so I feel more relaxed now! So happy for them! For all you newly preggers girls she says she feels pretty good so don't get down by lack of symptoms! :) just wanted to update you guys! Hope you all had a good day :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the update Lindsay that's great news!! Lindsay my boobs have never hurt on normal cycles ever so I suppose this pain is bad by my standards! Thanks :hugs: 
Rach yay for the good timing :sex: and job-wise def think it's probably better to keep looking just in case xx
My scan is on Monday 28th may :wacko: not confident at all just a bit hopeful...


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Sam for the info on Endo and acupuncture. I had no idea these things existed. GAH. So scary. I pray i don't have it. 

Lindsay i am so glad your bils wife appt went good! SO HAPPY! I bet that is a huge relief for you. yay!!!

AFM i did get another BD action in today and will again tmrw! Then off CD17 and one more time cd18. I hope i covered all bases. Ready to have a baby.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - you guys are going to BD CD20 too just in case, right?? I think that will definitely cover all your bases then :) I'm so proud of you with temping! Hopefully we'll see a nice spike in the next couple days! 

How's everyone else doing?

And yes, I'm so excited about my BIL's wife! such a relief - she didn't have any reason to be worried, it was just me and Kirk having flashbacks I suppose!


----------



## korink26

What an interesting reading Rach! I just hate when they say that September could mean getting pregnant or giving birth. I always want them to give me something more concrete! At least she says you won't have to take anything orally---so that means no clomid like I had to! Accupuncture can be really expensive, I thought about it but then we don't have anything close by. I hope you are getting so close to O, can't believe you're already CD16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you get good news from the job today, at least they should give you a chance and give you an interview!
Yahhh Lindsay, so glad everything went good for you SIL! We were probably more worried than her, I think if you haven't ever had a miscarriage you're much more clueless on what could go wrong. Which is great, wish I was like that this time :) And all you have is bump lil missy, you've still got your skinny lil legs and arms :) These first few weeks I think are the worst because I'm obviously not showing, just looking a lil pudgy. Oh well!! :) And speaking of bumps, I'm ready for a picture of yours and a picture of Mr. Oakley's room!
Jessie--hopefully you're close to OV too! I'll have to look back and see where you are in your cycle. 
AFM today I have my 8 week appt---which I think they just draw bloods and I have no idea what else. I just meet with the nurse. Then I think (hope) we'll book my 10 week appt.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck today kels, it won't be as stressful at least :hugs: 
Hw you getting on rach? Acupuncture is crazy expensive in the uk too it's about in your money 800 dollars for a course of 10 or 500 pounds in our money. Xx


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey - woohoo for a dr. appt. I hope you can get a 10 week appt too! So crazy it's a blueberry right now!! LOL.

Gahh that's scary to hear how expensive acupuncture is. I doubt i'd ever get it done. Just kinda doing what i can for now but hoping to get into a doctor sometime soon! Hopefully it's for my BFP this month :haha: I WISH!!!


----------



## filipenko32

When I did some acupuncture after my second loss, that was the longest time ever it took me to get pregnant so I don't hold too much faith in it!! Xx


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls---they did schedule my 10 week appt which will by June 8th. I wanted June 7th because that's our 4 year wedding anniv. but no openings. It's such a crazy time because all these appts are falling on the same days or just about the same days as my last pregnancy. Very bittersweet. 
I was very happy to learn I can have a sub because they keep their meat cold and are always fresh. She said if I get meat from the deli at the grocery store I'd ahve to heat it up because that isn't as cold and isn't as fresh. I won't make a habit of it, but I'm dying for a sub right now!
Also, Linsday and Sam---did you guys have your dating scan at 10 or 12 weeks? Mine is the 10 week one, and then I won't have another scan until 22 weeks. I thought I wouldn't have any appts until the 22 weeks one, but she said I'd have monthly appts and they'd just check the hb. Is that how it was for you guys?
Mel, can't wait for your scan---it's around the 28th or something, right? 6 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!! How are you feeling?
Rachael by me accupuncture is about $70-$100. So not as expensive as by Mel, but still pretty pricey!


----------



## filipenko32

That's great kels!! I'm glad you can have a sub! I didn't say anything about that because I have a lot of USA friends on here who question deli meat but in the uk no one thinks twice about eating it. Yeah anniversaries from last pregnancy are hard :hugs: I just don't think about that anymore it's kind of been erased from my head apart from my first one which was valentines day which got to me this year. 
yeah scan on 28th - not too hopeful tbh :wacko: 
Well my symptoms are 

My boobs are still sore, more than ever before even tho there have been some lulls for a few hours / half day they seem to keep returning. 

Not much cramping now which I am obsessing over STILL!!! Even though I know lots of peeps who are successful with little to no cramps! But I sit here willing dull aches and twinges to come lol! 

Mild sickness combined with fiendish hunger! I sense nausea is going to kick in soon..maybe...

Always going for a wee 

I just want to feel TERRIBLE and in lots of pain lol!!! 

Scan on 28th eeeek


----------



## korink26

Mel your symptoms sound great!!!!!!!!!! I did not have much for cramping AT ALL and I think if I would have I would have been really worried! Did you have cramping in your othe pregnancies and that's why you're looking for them now? If so, just like morning sickness if you had it the other pregnancies, be glad that this pregnancy is different! I was SUPER hungry until 7 weeks, that's when the food stopped looking so good. Now I still get super hungry but nothing seems appetizing.
28th is right around the corner! I really wish you could pack us all in your purse so that we're there when you get the awesome news :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much Hun :hugs:. Well actually when I take my phone I imagine you're all there with me at scans anyway and it makes me feel so much better!! How are you feeling now? Xx


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

So, I wrote out a big long thing on my phone and then I didn't have signal or something and I lost the whole thing! sad day! it was probably incomprehensible anyway since it was on my phone so here we go again now that I'm home...

Kelsey - The typical schedule for my doctor's office goes like this:
6-7 weeks - scan if you have had a previous loss
8 weeks - "viability" scan - or dating scan
12 weeks - NT scan with a perinatologist (supposedly some women opt out of this if they want to keep their baby regardless of downs or any other trisomy
20 weeks - growth scan - make sure the baby has all the right organs and they're all functioning as they should
32 weeks - final growth scan - make sure the baby is growing appropriately and is in the right position for birth. 

Starting from your 8 week scan/appointment they schedule monthly appointments where you get your weight, urine and blood pressure checked and then they also do the doppler on your belly. I've been told if they can't find the heartbeat due to awkward baby position with the doppler they send you back for an immediate scan, which is nice to know. Then starting at 28 weeks (third trimester) they book you with an appointment every two weeks, and at 36 weeks you start going weekly. Also starting at 26 weeks (I think) they start measuring your belly. It might be even earlier than that, actually! 

Mel - Your symptoms sound amazing!! I have a great feeling about this one for you, I can't wait to see your little blob next Monday!! :) 

Hope everyone else is doing great! I need to get started on dinner! I'll post pictures of my belly and the baby's room when the paint on the floor dries - it's taking forever! Stupid oil based paint! Oh and we painted the floors because we live in a 200+ year old house and it has a really old wood floors that previous owners painted instead of stained, so you kinda gotta keep going with that lol. There are two rooms in the house that are stained but they're super wide boards and they look amazing! The painted floors aren't as nice but they work! 

Ok dinner time for real!


----------



## babydust818

Kels - glad your appt. went well! Your next appt. is just shy of my bday ;) I'm so happy for ya doll! Better get to DQ and feed that baby some yummy confetti cake! :haha:

Jessie - i saw your pics on fb.. omgosh looks sooo beautiful! So jealous! Hope you're getting your BD in! I'm going to go stalk your chart now!

Mel - your symptoms do sound great! I know it would be a relief to feel like crap but it sounds like you're doing good though. I hope you start feeling REALLY bad ;)

Linds - I wanna see pictures of that bump!! also can't wait to see Oakley's room!!

:hi: Sam!!! Hope you're doing good sweety. I wanna see a bump pic from you too!!!

AFM - take a look at my chart, does it look like i O'd y esterday? My temp went up .5 degrees or does it mean i O today? I'm still not good at this charting thing lol. I have felt no O pains though. I never really do anyways. I hope my temps just sky rocket from here on out. Well... getting ready to go to Indianapolis today for community day at the track! Hope you all have a good hump day!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - If tomorrows temp stay high I would say that you proabaly ov'd yesterday. I think FF might struggle with the CH due to the high temps cd10-12. However if you can both manage it I would continue to bd every other day (till cd21?) as your ov date is still not got a regular pattern. Any word form the job yesterday?

Kels - you guys seem to get monitored a lot more frequently than we do. For people with out rcmc we get Booking appointment with mw for blood, urine etc ( no scan/hb listening) 12 weeks scan, 20 weeks scan then nothing! I think towards the end (36+) we get weekly mw check at the Gp but other than that , that's it! Not long to go till your next scan!! Glad your appointment went well. I think I sent you FR on FB a few days ago.

Lindsay - I bet the room looks fantastic. I am going to try to look back over this thread from when I fist joined to se your 14 week bump pic. I was googling last night to compare mine as I feel huge but I think I seem roughly 'normal' LOL. I feel worse in the evening as I must get extra bloat during the day. Did you get headaches. The last few dyas I seem to be getting headaches that I can't shift. I have taken the odd paracetamol but am not keen to keep using them, despite knowing they are safe.

Jess -loving your pictures on FB! Looks liek you are having a fab holiday.:boat:

Mel - Happy 6 weeks. I'll be travelling back home next Monday but hopefully I 'll be able to catch up on your scan appointment. I think your symptoms are great but it is difficult to know what is 'good' or not when everything has been so variable in the past.

afm - I passed my exam (top of my class with 84% :blush:) so that brightened up my busy, headachey day yesterday. My AngelSounds doppler arrived today. It was a bit scary as I was worried there would be no hb to listen too. It took me a little while, I heard my hb and then moved a bit lower down and heard baby smarties hb pumping away ten to the dozen!! I am going to take it down when I go away tomorrow (going to London for a few days with my sister, Dad and Step mum to the Chelsea Flower show) so they can listen if they want to.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just found your 14 week bump pic Lindsay - wow I feel so much more reassured seeing yours. More people are beginning to notice, especially some of my regular patients. I don't mind my regulars asking (as I have a good relationship with them) but some others are just straight out with it! My 'eating too many biscuits' won't wash for much longer!

just charging up my camera for going away, so will try to post a pic later.


----------



## confusedprego

Here ya go Sam!! I felt huge by then but looking back it doesn't seem that bad lol That's 14wks and 2 days I think...Headaches have unfortunately been one of my pregnancy symtpoms - mostly developed in my late second trimester but they've come and gone all throughout. :hugs: I know they suck! I was told you can take tylenol...??? 

So, I was up sick for a good portion of the night last night and still am not feeling very well. It's making me a bit nervous. I was throwing up and had it on the other end too with terrible stomach pain. I thought I had food poisoning but it didn't last long enough to be that. :shrug: No idea! I still feel pretty rotten this morning - lost a pound since yesterday but I'm sure that's just from vomiting...:dohh: ugh ohwell hopefully once I get some breakfast in me I'll start feeling better! 

I haven't had a chance to check charts - I will when I get into work - running super late and have a ton to do today but wanted to see how everyone was doing :)
 



Attached Files:







14wks2daysa.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

Does sound like dodgy food bug if it was both ends. Keep drinking plenty of fluids and try something light for breakfast (maybe no milk as that can curdle). Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the insight Sam. I'm anxious to see my temps later on. I am sooo happy for you that you passed your exam!!!!!! And being top of the class? WHOA! So proud of you! Woohoooo!!!! Congrats hun. That is so awesome about your babies heartbeat. It's the neatest thing that you can listen to smarties heart at home. I bet it is an amazing feeling!

Lindsay - i hope you start feeling better sweety. It does sound like some sort of bug for it coming out both ends. Eat some dry toast or something.


----------



## confusedprego

Ok so charts! I love charts lol 

Rach- I'm not sure you're at o yet to be honest...if your temps continue to climb then yea I think you did but on previous charts it looks like you go up and dip right.before o so that could be what's going on now...keep that bding going! Better safe than sorry :) Andrew won't mind ;) 

Jess - looks like your temps have stabilized and hopefully we'll see a spike from you in the next couple days! Yay vacation baby making! :) 

Yea I'm not sure what's going on with my sickness...thankfully little oakley has been wiggling around a lot this morning so I know he's ok after last night. I had a muffin and some ginger ale this morning and I still feel uneasy but not too bad. My arms and back are really sore I must have been tensing up really bad last night. Hopefully I can get my work done today and head out a bit early and get some sleep and if the uneasiness doesn't go away then maybe its just hormonal. We'll see! 

Oh and Sam- you were saying we seem to get monitored more closely in the us and I think we do but that's probably bc we pay so much for insurance...right? DH and I spend so much of his paycheck on healthcare it makes me kinda sick lol


----------



## filipenko32

Hope your sickness goes soon Lindsay that doesn't sound nice at all and it's not like you need reassurance from sickness at this stage and Oakley is a wriggle bum! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Kels are you getting any crampy / twingey / pulling feelings now?


----------



## korink26

Rach if your temps stay up without any dips I'd say it's a good possibility you OV'd yesterday! yaaahhh! How exciting! Keep getting busy just in case. HOpe you and Andrew are having a great day together :) And yes, I was telling my friend at work that I NEED to get to DQ to get that blizzard!! The things you do to me...
Lindsay thanks for taking the time to give me an idea of what's to come! I feel horrible that you're so sick!! You're so tough, there's no way I would have still went to work today. I really really REALLY hope your day went ok and you made it through and started feeling better. I hope if you are still sick that you check with your Dr. At the very least make sure you don't need fluids. Love your 14 week bump pic---gives me hope that I'll get a bump in a couple weeks! My friend didn't show even at 20 weeks, I pray it doesn't take me that long! I can't WAIT for a big ol baby bump.
Happy 14 weeks Sam! If you feel comfortable I really hope you post a bump pic! Congrats on passing your test and being highest in your class!!! Such smarty friends I have :) 
Nope Mel still nothing much for crampy feelings. I also did not ever get crampy for OV or AF--not sure if that makes any difference? 6 weeks!! And only 5 more days until your scan!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea Kelsey - I really didn't want to go to work but had some work to do since an experiment didn't work the day before - I had to get it to work! And I did, so that made me feel a little better just by itself. But I took it easy eating today and I seem to be doing OK. I think it was just a little stomach bug. How are you feeling?? I hope you feel awful but hope you're not vomiting - that's no fun!! 

Mel - I only had minor cramping for a week or two and it would come and go. I picked symptoms to hone in on too, so I hear ya on analyzing them!! lol Can't wait for your scan! 

I am feeling better - just really really tired! Probably because I didn't sleep last night haha. DH was awesome and stopped by the grocery store on the way home to get me fruit roll-ups...my latest pregnancy craving lol I've already had 3!


----------



## babydust818

I am half alseep but I am excited about my temp this morning :happydance:

I got sunburned on my face and went pee 3 hrs ago... you don't think that would mess with my temps right?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach no way would sunburn on your face mess with your temps! :yipee: So excited for you! I'll be so over the moon when you get your bfp, then you'll probably get your dream job at the same time, life's like that isn't it!!?? 

Lindsay so glad you're feeling better :hugs: 
Kels you'll get a bump REALLY soon hun! :cloud9: :yipee: 

Thanks Lindsay and Kels and for being so understanding too! I am a TERRIBLE symptom spotter. I know so many people who didn't have ANY cramping and so many who did! Yet, I STILL over analyse everything and it probably means nothing! Can't believe my scan is in 4 days :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo Rach!! that temp is great!! you should get your crosshairs tomorrow as long as it stays up! keep bding just in case though :) Every other day at this point is fine though! Any word on your job??


----------



## confusedprego

Happy 8 weeks Kelsey! Do you feel bloated yet? I remember by 9 weeks I was wearing a belly band lol 

Mel - I was right there with ya early in this pregnancy latching onto symptoms that I thought were a good thing! You're going to be great on Monday! :) its a holiday on Monday here so I'll be able to stalk here to congratulate you asap :) what time is the appt?


----------



## filipenko32

It's 4.30pm our time so I'm not sure what time that would be for you? My boobs seem to have eased off today :wacko: did yours go off and on? xx


----------



## korink26

Whoa Rach, great temp today! Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow so we can get OV confirmed! Keep BD'ing just in case---remember, our body will sometimes release a 2nd egg so if you missed the first catch the 2nd! Or if you caught the first, make a 2nd too!!! :) You, Jess and Mel are our only chances left for twins!!
Lindsay, how are you feeling today---HAPPY 31 WEEKS!!!!! I hope you got some good sleep last night and woke up feeling like a new mommy. And yes, I am feeling the bloat. I am currently at work right now with my pants unbuttoned. :) Just want this bloat to turn to bump!!
Mel have no fear. My bbs are ALWAYS on and off, and are much more sensitive sometimes than others. Mine have never been so super sore that they bother me without touching them. 
AFM---not feeling real awesome. Mornings are kind of hard for me. I feel the need to constantly munch or I'll start feeling faint or queezy. Also, I'm having a pretty bad back episode right now but I can't get into my back Dr. until June 2nd. Panicking a bit about that. I have my sisters bachelorette party this weekend and I'm afraid if my back is too bad she'd think I was just missing it because I'm PG and don't want to go. (She probably wouldn't think that, but I just worry).


----------



## filipenko32

Aww kels sorry about your back hun and that you're not feeling great. Is there anyway you could ring the docs and ask them to fit you in before that as you feel it's more urgent and it's worrying you? Is it like a muscle sprain kind of feeling? As for the party could you just explain to your sister now what is going on with you and tell her you're trying everything to fix it. Bet she's a great sister and would understand. As important her party is, she wouldn't want you to suffer I'm sure, or maybe you could just go for the beginning less raucous bit so you can sit down? And also you have to put you and your baby first so bet your sis would understand. But maybe if you just give her some warning now she might help you to think of some kind of solution. xx :hugs: Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## confusedprego

Mel- my boobs were very on and off...you should've seen my Google searches in those first few weeks...it was all about on and off symptoms but mostly in regards to boobs! I have no idea what the time diff is but I know you're ahead of us so yay! We'll see it earlier than 430 our time on Monday :) 

Kelsey - that's good you don't reel good! Sorry about your back! I know what you mean about back pain...I broke my back in gymnastics about 10 years ago and I still have issues! It's terrible! Aw your lo is a raspberry today! So cute! Don't worry about your bump - you'll be waddling around like me in no time! I'll post another belly picture this weekend :) I want to see yours! 

I need to go check Jess's chart...hoping things are going well for her! :)


----------



## babydust818

Mel - i hope you start feeling more confident soon! I have a good feeling that this pregnancy is your forever baby!! I wish you would wake up tmrw and feel like poo! :haha:

Kels - i really hope your back starts feeling better :( I hope it can ease off a little until June 2nd. have you and your H thought about what you think your little bean might be?!

Jessie - hope you're having fun! we miss you tons.

Lindsay - thanks for the advice! i am so uncertain about charts still. Nice to have an expert :D

Well i went back into this thread and saw on May 20th i had really bad pain in my ovaries. Which would have made it CD14 for me. So i am wondering if i really did O on CD15?! I know the next few days i'll get my crosshairs. I am so impatient though. Def going to BD today and Saturday! Can't wait to see if i did enough.


----------



## babydust818

Got a question. On Sunday at the race i was wanting to have some beers. IF i did ov on CD 15/16 i will be 5/6 dpo on Sunday. Is it safe to drink or shouldn't i? I was thinking on bringing a 6 pack of beer with me. Okay or not okay?


----------



## confusedprego

This past cycle I had a glass of wine at 4dpo and I still got preggers. I would say have a beer or two but to not go crazy...you don't want to give that baby any reason to not implant..but that's just my overly cautious point of view lol. I have friends who have gotten wasted before their bfps and everything was fine.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay. I may not drink at all. Idk.. don't wanna ruin my chances. I just started cramping again a little bit. In my lower back and feel achy in my one thigh.


----------



## filipenko32

Rach hun it's perfectly fine to have some beers plus they contain folic acid!! My sister drank a whole bottle of wine and she was already pregnant and didn't know it and my nephew is perfect! I say go for it, I think it can help! Not drinking everyday obviously but relaxing and having some beers is the perfect way to get pregnant I think. I drank red wine in my 2WW this cycle. Love red wine :wine: just had a couple of glasses one night, it's good for you. I think you could have o'd on CD15 or 16 but best :sex: to cover all bases. Are you using pre-seed?

Kels and Lindsay thanks so much for the boob advice :hugs: that makes me feel SO much better!! Also rach what you wished on me came true! I woke up this morning feeling icky and it has progressively got worse! I can't believe it, I am usually losing symptoms by now not picking them up. 

Hope you're having an amazing time Jess! Hope we get to see lots of pics when you get back! :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - yay for crosshairs! Keep bding every other day for a couple more days just in case but that looks very real to me! Woohoo! On the perfect day too based on your BD schedule! And I agree with Mel...have some beers just don't go crazy so you won't question it later :) any news from the job? 

Mel - so excited you're getting more symptoms! I'm so excited for Monday for you! :) don't worry if your icky feeling comes and foes too...mine wasn't constant until around 7 weeks! And I had it worse than most I think! 

Kelsey - how you feeling hun? When's your next appt again? 

I'm sad we haven't gotten to see any new temps from Jess! It'll be so exciting when thy all update at once - assuming she's taking them lol. 

How you doing Sam? 

So I had a big old cry fest yesterday and I'm sure it was silly but I've been getting comments daily for probably a month now of people telling me I'm "huge" and there's no way I could be due at the end of July and I will need to deliver early and blah blah. Now yes my belly is quite large but I think it just seems so big bc I have such a small frame but I lobe my belly. I think I look great its just so hard to hear everyone say stuff...it must be the hormones. If someone tells me I look like I'm about to pop today I might take that bat out on them! Lol I feel better today but feel kind of silly and just don't want to be at work...


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Ladies! I may have a couple beers.. idk! LOL. I am going to BD one more time tmrw and call it quits with it. I hope my temps start to look decent. I'm afraid i'm getting excited for nothing.

Mel - no i'm not using preseed although i should have. How are you feeling today? Your boobs still sore?

Lindsay - i'm guilty of saying that to people before. I hope i didn't hurt their feelings. I think it's probably the hormones talking though. I think every pregnant woman looks ADORABLE with their bump. I remember when i saw my sister with one... i just fell in love lol. I know it's hard to not take it personal but i'm sure no one means anything by it! Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls for all the kind words. I talked to them and they're going to fit me in on Tuesday. With the holiday weekend they're closed today and Monday, just my luck! 
Rachael--yahh for the cross hairs! :happydance: Keep bd'ing just in case because with your temp going down a bit today sometimes your temp seems to do that and you have a 2nd temp shift that we sometimes get confused about. As for the drinking---I may not be the best advise person, but I didn't worry too much about drinking in the 2WW until it got to like 10DPO. Most months I could tell by my temps that I was out by 6 or 7 DPO so I knew I could drink without worry. This past month I could tell by about 6 or 7 that my temps were a bit higher than normal so there was a chance so I didn't drink at all. I hope you have so much fun! You asked if I think what we're having, I've always thought I will have all boys, could never picture having a girl (not that I wouldn't want one, just thought it wouldn't be in the cards for me). But as soon as DH found out he said I think it's a girl, and then the chinese predictor says girl, and last night I did the ring test where I put my wedding ring on a strand of my hair and hang my ring over my stomach. It did a circular motion which of course old wives tales say then it's a girl. So, after I did that I was like holy crap, I think I am having a girl! Lindsay or Sam---have you ever done this? I'm curious what you'll get---especially you Lindsay since you already know it's a boy.
Aww Lindsay, you stop that crying and love it :) You are the cutest lil preggo ever!! I am also guilty of saying that (not in those words) to people but that's only because I love PG bellys sooooo much and think they're adorable, but I shouldn't assume that people like being told it just because I can't wait for somebody to say it to me! :dohh: And because you are so tiny is why your belly will look bigger---but you're the lucky one where it's all belly and NOTHING else.
Mel yyaaaahhh for gaining symptoms and not losing them! Just remember, if it eases off it's completely fine! They come and go, because our hormones come and go in waves. 3 more days until your scan!!! :cloud9:
Sam---hope you're doing good girl!
Jessie---hope you're having a blast and your baby is busy implanting!!! :baby:
AFM---my next appt is 2 weeks from today! I'm sooo cranky today, and I'm really tired and I don't want to be at work at ALL. I need to get out of this mood! Sooo happy for a long weekend, and I took Tue. off too so I have a 4 day weekend! :holly:
Oh and PS---did you guys see on facebook Eliza's ultrasound picture!?? Just awesome, starting to look like his/her buddy Oakley!


----------



## babydust818

What is the 2nd temp shift? I predicted you a girl too Kels! That is what i think it is. Do you have any favorite names you might name her ;) How is your back? Any better? I hope so. YAY to a 4 day weekend!! Andrew will have a 3 day and i am SO happy for it. It's been a good 2 months or better since we been off 2 days in a row together. Like he has been working 6 days a week. So glad he can finally have a nice 3 day weekend and go to Indy (one of his fav things to do). Enjoy your weekend love! I didn't check Eliza's facebook but i will right now!!

I got an interview at 230 with a store lol. Any of you have a Garden Ridge around ya? I know in NY we didn't but down here we have them. Anyways, have an interview for a front end manager. FX'd. Would be nice to go into this weekend knowing i got a job. Oh and a possible soon BFP ;) I had a dream last night that i got multiple positive HPTs lol. It liike had 10 positives in a row on the stick lmao. it was weird. And then the 4th row had positive on it but you know how they have the + on the stick? well the - part of the + was missing which comes up in every test whether you are preg or not. Idk it was weird. LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels glad they're fitting you I on tuesday that's not too long to wait and I have a sense you're having a boy!!!!!! I don't know why it's just an instinct! Xxx :blue: 
Lindsay I bet you look just wonderful and heavily pregnant ladies look so attractive!!! I have said something like that before I think along the lines of you are huge now! Something like that but I can COMPLETELY understand how it can offend too because perhaps it's a feeling like they expect you to be further on or something. I won't ever say this again because actually it is a bit personal and could be taken the wrong way but I am guilty of saying it and when I said it I meant it in the nicest possible way at the time. Thing is though if you don't look heavily pregnant now when will you ever? You are far gone now and I'm so excited for you!!!! :cloud9: xxx
Good luck with the job rach!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you! Just be your lovely self!! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls! I'm sure the way you say it is fine! I had somebody today say 'omg look at your big belly its just adorable - you look great!' And I love that! Bc I honestly love my belly I just can't stand the 'omg you're huge! How could you still have 2 months left? Where will the baby go?' And I think somehow I take it personally as if I look like I can't provide for the baby or something crazy like that...its dawning on me that I'm the crazy preggers lady lol I usually don't care what people think but I've been super sensitive when it comes to the way people comment on my belly...throw in a "you look so cute" or you look great" and I eat it up and it makes my day! I had a girl yesterday tell me she was nervous for me bc I was so big and didn't see how I could possibly make it to my due date...I think that was what brought on the tears later as I overanalyzed it! So continue to comment on bellies but be.upbeat about it :) that's all haha


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kelsey - I haven't done the ring test but the Chinese calendar I think was wrong for me. My o date was November 4th so I technically conceived in November and that said girl but if you go by date of my last menstrual cycle its in October which gave boy...so I don't know? I'll do the ring test tonight and see what it does. He's followed the heartbeat wives tale but that's not until you get further along...like by 12 weeks I think. That one is if the heartbeat is below 150its a boy and above is a girl. He's in the 130's usually now, but that doesn't do much good lol. He didn't fit the morning sickness one - girls are supposed to give bad morning sickness and I can't imagine mine being much worse lol. I don't remember the other ones lol


----------



## korink26

Rach the 2nd temp shift---like last month we weren't sure if you OV'd on CD14 or CD20 because your temps went up and then back down but then shifted up a second time. Good luck at your interview---omg EVERYTHING is crossed!! We don't have any garden ridge's here, what is it? A gardening store? And I sure hope your dream comes true!!!!!! It will!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you and Andrew will get some time together this weekend. You guys deserve it.
Omg Lindsay, I would never say what that girl said---she deserves the bat!! It would have TOTALLY annoyed me. Hope you gave her a look like she's the biggest idiot you ever saw and just said the stupidest thing you've ever heard. I can't wait for you to do your ring test! It's probably way too early for me to even do the ring test---I don't think the genitals form for another week or 2.


----------



## korink26

Oh, and names. Well, I've been thinking of names for YEARS :)
For girls---always thought it would be Kyleigh, but lately started liking Khloe too. Maybe too much of the Kardashians?
For boys---always like Caeden, but that got so over used that now I kind of like Cayson, but DH doesn't like Cayson at all. Sooo...idk.
If any of you bright minds can help with a middle name. I want to combine our parents names somehow. If we had a girl I'd want to combine our mother's names---which is colleen and nancy. The only thing I can come up with is Naleen---which I don't really like at all. Dad's names are Bill/William and Patrick---we can't come up with ANYTHING for combining those 2.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I love Nancy for a first girl's name! And I really like Cayson too! I like Harrison for a boy's name and Darcie for a girl. So exciting you're thinking about names, I would be too!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## babydust818

for a boy you could name him Liam Patrick. lol that's all I can think of. for a girl middle name you could use Lena (lee-nuh). kinda combines their names!

I am scared my temp is going to flop tmrw. soooo scared


----------



## filipenko32

Rach how did the interview go? Praying your temp is up too xx
Lindsay that girl would have completely upset me too, how awful! She's probably jealous :trouble: :hugs: xx
Kels - I Love YOUR name in fact!! But Im sure you'd want to give your daughter a different name to yourself. I like Bethany for a girl too. But anyway I really think you're having a boy!!!! :blue: xx
Got a painful throbbing right boob last night + sickness + mild cramps and I was over the moon! My left one is not as sore though! Kels I think you found that didn't you. My left one is tender especially when prodded but my right one is wild!! Hope everyone has a good Saturday xxx


----------



## babydust818

awh mel I am so happy you feel like poo!!! that is great news. I hope it only gets worse :)

well temp dropped a little but still above the line. I already feel out. I don't think its gonna happen. This morning when i woke up i felt achy like AF was coming.


----------



## filipenko32

It's still good it's above the cover line Hun and af cramps can also be a sign of pregnancy! :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Rach your temp wouldn't even show any differences yet even if that little eggie and sperm did meet  you'll know more within the next week, you're still good now! :) I think mine dipped a little after I o'd too...


----------



## filipenko32

Good point lindsay, your temps would def not fall or make a difference so early you're good Hun, prob just a wild temp!


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls! so hard bcz I have no idea which day I should start panicing about my temps. ugh.

Jessie hope you're having fun! we miss you. I looked at your chart and it looks like you may have o'd on cd14?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I'm no expert but I think if it starts dropping by say 9dpo then that's not too good a sign xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I did the ring test and it goes back and forth - which according to the site I looked at says boy - so maybe it's right???


----------



## confusedprego

You guys should use this gender predictor site..it's right for me lol some of them aren't right because I'm kind of between october and november for conception date and this one actually asks for the exact date of conception so maybe it's better haha

https://www.chinagold.com/baby.htm


----------



## filipenko32

I'm having a freak out today girls. My boobs are not sore at all and yesterday they were :shrug: I just don't understand how they can feel completely fine now when they were throbbing yesterday :nope:. My scan's tomorrow and I've got zero hope now, sorry for being a whinge bag, I am just freaking out today and the heat here is making me worse and so grumpy lol! I am just not used to this heat! Xx

Lindsay and kels st how off did your boobs get on off days? Mine are seriously off today! Like non preggo boobs!


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - I would go a whole day or even two that I wouldn't feel pregnant at all in the very beginning! Especially my boobs! It was the most terrifying thing to me. DH would come home and I'd be laying on the couch squeezing my boobs and crying telling him they didn't hurt anymore!! This happened to me all the way through the first trimester. Once I got sick I was more reassured but I would even then have days that I felt perfectly fine and my boobs wouldn't hurt - those were even worse days! Don't lose hope Mel, everything is going to be great tomorrow!! I figured out if you're in London that your appointment is at 11:30AM my time tomorrow so I'll be sitting here refreshing the page waiting for you!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks soooo much hun, that's so reassuring. Even if I'm not successful this time I'll remember what you said and not read too much into fading boobs next time. :hugs: :hugs:. How are you doing?


----------



## confusedprego

I've got everything crossed for you today! Can't wait to hear how it goes :) A couple days before my scan I thought I didn't have any symptoms and I think it's the nerves that push them out of your mind. 

I'm doing good :)


----------



## babydust818

Mel i am so sorry you are feeling down. I hope you woke up today and they hurt worse than ever. Please let us know how your scan goes today. I will be waiting by my computer. Love ya hunny!!

I had so much fun at the 500 yesterday. My back shoulders burnt but everywhere else is fine. I forgot to put sunscreen on that part (oops). It was a blast though. I had a total of 8 beers but i sweat them out so quick because it was 95 degrees outside. So i never caught a buzz at all. I woke up 2 hours earlier today than i normally do to take my temp and just went ahead and put it in FF. I knew i'd sleep right through the time i was suppose to be up. Oh well it's probably not accurate. I do know that in the beginning of the race they had soldiers come out on the field and i was trying SO hard to fight back the tears. The Indy 500 winner last year ended up dying in a car wreck a few months after and they show a sweet video for him and i was tearing up. Not like me. Hope it's for the good.


----------



## korink26

babydust818 said:


> for a boy you could name him Liam Patrick. lol that's all I can think of. for a girl middle name you could use Lena (lee-nuh). kinda combines their names!
> 
> I am scared my temp is going to flop tmrw. soooo scared

Omg Rach---NEVER thought of Leena!!!! Or I could do LeeNa---you're brilliant :) :) :)


----------



## korink26

Mel I can't wait for your awesome scan!!! I've read SSOOOO many times about girls who lose all symptoms before a scan or Dr. appt and it's exactly what Lindsay said---it's nerves that take over and overrun your symptoms. You will be fine and your scan will be GREAT!!
Lindsay that's so cool that the ring test worked for you!!! I also did that site you posted and that gave me girl too....how crazy it would be if that were all right :)
So glad you had fun Rachael! I remember being so down about my temps at 5DPO and thought for sure I was out and then at 6DPO is when they started rising. So if you took your temp 2 hours earlier, and it was still higher that's great!
What are you US ladies doing for Memorial day? We're going to my parents for a cook out. I feel so bad, yesterday we were going to go to a thing where they have a bunch of live bands and they shut down a big street and DH wanted to go really bad. When I started getting ready I could not fit into any of my pants and it sent me into an emotional freak out. I refused to go, and I know DH was so disappointed because he really wanted to go. So instead of getting out and having some fun on a Sunday cuz no work today, I sat home and pouted. Ugg....it'd be one thing if I knew the jeans aren't fitting because I'm PG, but I think it's too early for that and it's just because of all my eating I'm doing! My sisters bach party went well---I drank root beer so it looked like my usual diet coke and malibu. Some people questioned it, but left it alone. I was soooo tired at 1 am, and finally at about 130 everybody was ready to go. I was very tired and cranky at that point, and soooo hungry. But, I made it :) 
Lindsay and Sam---at what point did your pants start fitting tight? I just keep thinking how my 1 friend stayed in her regular jeans until about 6 or 7 months.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Back from my long weekend away. Feel like non stop travelling though. For the first time in ages we had good weather, got a little burnt (bit like you Rachel!). It was nice to catch up with all my family as I haven't seen them since finding out I was pg.

Mel - thinking of you today at your scan :hugs:

Rachel - Glad you had a fab weekend at the Indy and spending time with Andrew, despite the sun burn. I get prickly heat which I seem to have just across my chest from the sun over the weekend. Temps looking good. As for falling temps you can never count yourself out too early. I got falling temps before a rise in Nov bfp and one lady I know got a dramatic temp drop the day she got her bfp. 

Lindsay - I hope you feel better after those insensitive comments. I can understand how you feel so upset. I would never say anything like that to anyone, the nearest I have said is 'what a lovely bump you have'. From the pics you have posted your look just right with a fantastically neat bump, I hope I look as good as you do in a few months time. I did the link you posted and got boy for me.

Kelsey - Lena is a nice name. I am not good with names and can't think of anything at all for mine!

Jess - hope you are having a great time!!


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Rach how did your interview go?!
Sam--so glad you had a fabulous weekend! I think you said you're finding out the sex, so you only have a few more weeks to go for that scan!! How exciting!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!!

Mel - I'm thinking of you! You should be either done or getting scanned by now! FX'd!! :) Can't wait to see the pic!!

Kelsey - I bought a belly band and stopped buttoning my pants around 8 or 9 weeks! It would go from day to day whether I could button them or not and sometimes I just felt more comfortable not having them buttoned so don't worry about it - it's inevitable! Some people are freaks of nature and take FOREVER to show but the rest of us retain water very quickly and see the effects right away. 

Rach - glad you had fun at Indy! If you took your temp 2hrs early then usually it'll be lower earlier than it would normally be, so that's great!! :)

Sam - Do you have any ideas what you might be having?? like a feeling one way or another?? Any dreams? I had dreams little Oakley was a boy early on. I could never see his face in my dreams though which I thought was weird!

AFM - we've had a great weekend so far - can't believe it's already over! Saturday night we went to a friend's house for a grill-out, yesterday we had a different set of friends over our house for a grill-out and today we're going to my parent's house for a grill-out lol. They've been great - really wanted a bratwurst (sp?) yesterday but ohwell - soon enough! haha 

I've been feeling better about people's comments after having my little meltdown. I think that one girl's comments were just too much for me to take and I realize that people aren't calling me huge or judging my ability to carry a baby, they're just making conversation and I gotta chill out lol. I was talking to some of my girl friends that have been pregnant before if it bothered them and they said it did but it's just what people do. 

My pelvic pain has come back with a fury this weekend but I have my scan on Wednesday and I'm really excited for it for some reason so it's been distracting me from it pretty well :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - I have been unbuttoning my pants at every opportunity I can and did so from about 8 weeks on. I went into my next size up trousers for while too (still in them and now unbuttoning those too!)

Linsday - I don't have any real feelings at all and have had no dreams that I remember. Whenever I show people my scan pics and talk about the baby flipping/moving during the scan I keep saying 'he'. Other people think boy so maybe I am just picking up on that. We haven't totally decided if we are going to find out or not, again we can't make up our minds!

Rachel - I must have missed that, do you have another job interview today?

ps forgot to add that our NT/downs results came back low risk - yay!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay you ALWAYS know what to say to make me feel sssooo much better! I really hope when you're super busy with Oakley you'll still have some time to pop on and give some of your great advice! And uh oh, why no brats?! I've had one already a couple weeks ago! !!:dohh:
Mel I'm being my stalker self waiting for the scan update :winkwink:


----------



## korink26

Sam you must have been writing same time as me--so thank YOU also for helping me feel a bit better!
For some reason I think boy for you! And that's great your scan came back low risk


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I feel like you can read something anywhere that says something's bad but I read that we're not supposed to have hot dogs or any sort of processed sausage stuff. I just try to limit mine - I'm a sucker for pepperoni so that's all I allow myself every once in a while. I'm sure it's not a big deal :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, thanks for all your lovely messages and support I dont know what I'd have done without you all these last 6 months!!! I'm so shattered now, I still think I'm in shock! Going to get some :sleep: and catch up tomorrow. I'm over the moon now though I think this is my sticky bean! Rach it will be you soon I promise you :hugs: xxx


----------



## babydust818

I hate to be such a downer right now but i am feeling completely horrible. I went and saw the movie "What to expect when you're expecting". Had no idea really how it would go, but i cried through certain parts. There was 4 different stories of girls. 1 girl got pregnant accidently and was a celebrity (cameron diaz), 1 tried getting pregnant and couldn't.. she tried IVF and ended up having to adopt (jennifer lopez), 1 girl was trying for 2 years to have a baby and decided to go on a break and if she didn't get preg in that break she was going to try IVF.. during her break she DID get pregnant (elizabeth banks), and the last girl accidently got pregnant by this one night stand with this kid she really liked and they ended up falling in love but she miscarried. It brought back so many memories and i sat there and cried. Andrew didn't see me but he was grabbing my leg because he knew how hard it was to see it. THEN we come home and he calls his sister to chat and she tells him shes late for her AF and took a test and says pregnant. This will be her FIFTH kid. I just am sitting here crying typing this. Ugh. It is so hard to stay calm but i just want to go psycho and jump off a cliff. I am sorry for being such a downer but i needed to vent to someone. Thank you girls for being here and understanding. idk what i'd do without you all.


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry Rach :hugs: I started crying yesterday when I was talking to Kirk about something random and I realized it was something that happened while we were going through our miscarriage (completely unrelated) and it's just something that makes us who we are and it's good to cry it out sometimes, I think! You're going to be pregnant soon and it'll still make you sad to think about it but you have so much to look forward to.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh god rach. I just really felt for you reading that. I remember vividly going to the cinema on two separate occasions after mc 2 and after mc 3. The films were completely non preggo related, one was 'drive' which is a dark thriller! I can't remember the other. Anyway on both occasions I cried and cried because there were children / families in the film and I had to leave early. I CANNOT imagine watching that film, I bet you thought it would be more of a comedy and less serious but I really know how you feel. I wouldnt cope with it now even after a successful scan. I wish you'd have eft early too but I suppose it's hard to just do that sometimes in the middle of a film. Massive hugs to you, it is going to happen for you and soon, don't worry it will I promise xxxx


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls. I woke up this morning feeling even worse. my temp was horrible. I know I'm already out this month. my chart looks nothing like a pregnancy chart. I'm beginning to lose hope with this whole thing. I don't think I'm meant to have a baby....


----------



## filipenko32

You are meant to have a baby rach you will get pregnant again, you've done it before you'll do it again. Don't rule out your temps yet it could be an implantation dip or anything. You will get there Hun. Massive hugs to you in the meantime :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Im job hunting, trying to get on supply teaching books! Got to get a move on as they will break up for summer soon and I need to earn some money to pay my poor hubs back who had paid for endless scans / appointments etc for the last year and a half!


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach sorry you're having such a hard time, but I DEF. understand!! When you're TTC for as long as some of us, anything could set us off. That movie sounds like the hardest movie to watch EVER when we're TTC. I don't mean to scare you at all, but your temps kind of remind me of mine which might mean your progesterone is low?? It's just an idea---and if you end up needing to try clomid---- it was $18 for 20 pills (my insurance didn't cover it, and I didn't think that was a horrible price).
Ooorrrrr today could possibly be implantation!!! That's what I'll cross my fingers for.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls but i just don't see any good out of this. After O my temp has done nothing but decline. I don't get it. Why is it so easy for others but some have to struggle? It's not fair. I just want to scream. I call BULLSHIT. Sorry... just so mad and sad.


----------



## filipenko32

Massive hugs rach, you shout it out it's good for you, I've done it many times. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

all I wanna do today is eat and sleep. woke up to it storming. now its sunshinning and hot. ugh


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rachel. I know I wasn't trying as long as you (although ntnp for few years) I know how you feel seeing AF arrive and hearing other peoples pg announcements. I don't know how you managed to watch that movie, there are still films I can't watch and maybe that will be one of them even now.

AS Mel says it will be your turn soon.

Going by last months LP you are still a long way off worrying over dipping temps, as you may still have another 4-5 days to go. It may be implantation dip, fingers crossed it is but either way it does not prove you are out yet. I used to keep looking at my chart to see if it would shout out anything! And at times was convinced I was out, crying my eyes out and then I got my Nov bfp.

I know it hard but you will get there and we are here for you.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Sam. I was just so hopeful and had a certain way that i wanted my chart to go and since it is going competely opposite it makes me feel like i am out. If that makes any sense? I know it could all still turn around and i could get my bfp. I just don't feel like it will. So depressed. 

Happy almost 15 weeks Sam!!
Happy almost 7 weeks Mel!!
Happy almost 9 weeks Kelsey!!
Happy 33? weeks Lindsay!
Jess - i miss ya girly!!


----------



## babydust818

Well some good has shed its light today. First off had that job interview the other day at Garden Ridge. I didn't go because i remember i interviewed their last year and i remember the pay they offered was way too low, especially driving 30 mins to get there. So i said eff it. I was scared because that was a huge gamble on my part. So, i called my old job back (housekeeping) and told them i wanted to try the utility position. Utility is basically stripping the linens off the beds and bathrooms, restocking closets for the housekeepers, delivering refrigerators to customers. The more i thought about it the more i was thinking "i can't do this when i get pregnant". It's just too strenuous on the body. I'd be afraid i'd MC. I did call them though and have an interview tmrw at 11am. I just finished eating dinner just now and got a phone call from the bank (my most previous job). She said she got my 2 vmails and saw no one has called to schedule an interview. She said the position i had done this last time is no longer available (customer service). She said the Sales department is. I know it's a higher paying job and a little bit more tough, but i am ready. So i have an interview tmrw evening at 5pm! Yay! Andrew was like "don't go 0-2". He is a crack nut :haha: i said wow thanks for the support!!


----------



## confusedprego

That's great about the job Rach! I hope you have a great interview and you're so friendly that maybe sales will be better for you! Let us know how it goes :) I'm sorry you're feeling down about your temps but it really is early....I need to check it this morning still and I'm on my phone so I'll have to after this lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - your temp is on the rise again! We'll see what it does in the next few days! FXd! 

Just had my 32 week scan and he was not cooperating for a face picture but we got really cute foot pictures - he has Kirks super long toes lol waiting to go back to see the doctor and then into work I go! 

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay. I know something today has to go right (i hope). I wanna see the picture of his kewt little toes! :) Not too much longer and he will be here. 2 more days and it will be JUNE!!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

How you doing Rach, bit worried about you :hugs: xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick hello. We are in Venice Italy today and I have had limited Internet access. Miss you girls!


----------



## babydust818

I am doing okay Mel. Thanks for asking. Had a very hard day yesterday but i feel a little better today. Just feeling kinda blah. I had 1 interview this morning and have another one at 5. Hoping to get good word from one of them. I hope to start saving $$ to get married the beginning of next year! Now that i think about that i WANT to lose weight and wonder if i should put TTC on hold? Then again i think i am being so SELFISH and need to just do whatever i need to do to get pregnant. I'll figure it out somehow. I'd love to have my child but i know this is a process that i have no control over. That's the part that kills me. Just wanna use that bat :grr: Both of these jobs are full time now so therefore i will get insurance to get myself checked out.

Jessie so glad you're having a great time! When do you come back? we miss ya! I see FF moved your O which is good! Your temps are staying up so that is good too.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're feeling a bit better hun, things will pick up for you I promise you. Life has a way of switching when you least expect it. I lost 2 stone before this pregnancy as I was close to being over weight due to the steroids and all the eating. If you do decide to do it the first pounds drop off really quickly and it gives you loads of motivation. The running and swimming helped with my emotions too it was just hard to get started / motivated some days xxx 

Jess!! Venice wow! It's beautiful there. We are missing you though so come back soon! Hope you're having a really fab time! Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - good luck for the 2nd interview today!! How did the first one go? What job was that one? Good to see your temp back up although I wasn't worried before. I actually think taking time out for yourself and losing weight, if that is what you want to do, is not selfish and is only good thing. I am not saying stop ttc but you are important too and you do what you need to do.

Jess - great to hear from you and see the new pics on FB. I finally booked the cruise round the Med today so will be off in 12 days time!! Can't wait.

Mel - how are you today?

Kelsey - not long now! How are you feeling?

Lindsey - aww shame he was being so shy but tiny feet pics are just adorable. We still need to see those nursery pics!

afm - have had a grumpy day today. Raging headache all day so I had to take paracetamol which only took the edge off. Still, got the holiday to look forward to and only 6 more days at work!


----------



## korink26

Omg Rach that's great about the job!!!!!!! :bunny: I'm sooo excited for you----they sound like great opportunities!!! You'll end up with your dream job and you'll be so happy you didn't settle for any of your other jobs. And also, woofrickenhoo for your temp going back on the rise today!!! And omg, the thought of you and Andrew getting married makes me want to dance around :headspin::wohoo: I think you can lose weight and TTC all at the same time. Maybe they'll even both help keep your mind off the other?
Jessie!!! God do I miss you, so glad you're having the time of your life and I"m glad to see your temps seem to be cooperating this month! If you get time to update you'll have to let us know how you're feeling!
Happy 15 weeks Sam! Can't even believe it!!! Lucky you for your vacation, you deserve it! What are the details of it?
Mel--how are you feeling hun---still on :cloud9:?! Are you feeling better after your scan---more reassured?
Lindsay---when you have time you have to get the feetsie pics up!! I want to see his cute lil Kirk toes---that's so crazy that you can already tell that!! Is that paint dry yet, I want to see his adorable room! (I know, I'm a very impatient person).
AFM---I've been very out of breath today---I've had some shortness of breath when I ate, but today it was kind of all day I felt like I couldn't catch my breath. It sounds like it's fairly normal, but does anybody else know anything about this??


----------



## korink26

Oh and Rachael-I think I may have mentioned vitamin B6 before-I got my first BFP 2 months after taking it. It really helped stabalize my temps and my LP. Just something to ponder :)


----------



## babydust818

Thank you all so so much for all the input and feedback. I definitely needed it. I think both interviews went okay but definitely could have went smoother. (ugh). The job at Citi (my most recent job) said it would take up to 1 week. As for the other job (utility at the hotel) i'm not sure if i have it or not. Kinda sounds it but i'm uncertain. Anyways, no idea what i'm going to do yet as far as everything. Just feel so emotional. Andrews sister announced on fb she's having another one. Kinda threw me for a loop. :dohh:

I have no symptoms at all. Just a little bit of backache right now and every once in a GREAT while little pins feeling in my boobs. Usual stuff.... ughhhh :grr:


----------



## korink26

With either of my bfps I did not have 1 symptom so don't let that bother your pretty lil butt


----------



## babydust818

Awhh you're the first to say it's pretty! Why thank you Miss Kelsey! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Rach as Kelsey but I got more off than on sharp boob twangs leading to bfp and that is about it!!

I have pregnancy insomnia :sleep:


----------



## filipenko32

Kels breathlessness is a perfectly normal symptom Hun, I know loads of ladies right now who are complaining about this on here 'mrs miggins' on the pal thread for one and she's nearly 10 weeks now. I think it's because everything is working hard to support the baby, real normal Hun xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Rach I didn't have any symptoms until about a week after my BFP. My boobs hurt but they always hurt after O so it wasn't a "real" symptom in my mind. Your temp is still rising this morning!! woohoo!! :)

Kelsey - I had a bit of shortness of breath but that went away pretty quickly for me and now it's back but a bit weirder, really! It feels like there's a weight on my chest sometimes that no matter what position I'm in won't go away. That's only every once in a while though. That's a good symptom!! When's your next scan??? I want more pictures!!

Mel and Sam - how you guys feeling???

Jess - Hope you're having a great time - temps are looking great!! :) 

AFM - actually got up on time this morning and spent an extra 10 minutes in the shower just "soaking" and hoping the heat would help my pelvic pain - seems to a bit. I was so tired when I got home last night that I didn't have the energy to get the pictures up for you guys but I def will when I get home from work tonight :) 

Happy Friday Eve!


----------



## confusedprego

They got rid of my ticker!! Now little oakley is food! lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey- totally normal to get breathless. I did for a few week although it seems to have settled back down. I noticed walking up the stairs at work more hard work that it used to be and having asthma I was worried but like I said it did settle down.

Rachel - I am sure you did brilliantly in your interviews. My boobs where a bit hit or miss when it comes to pg signs so can't really advise there. The fisrt time I had no pain (when I usually get pmt boob pain) and this time they where sore from Ov (which was a new thing for me). 

Lindsey - sorry that the hips are bugging you again. Have you tried any support to see if that would help? Don't forget pics, pics, pics.


----------



## babydust818

I took a test this morning and BFN. 

I like your new ticker Linds! I was wondering why it disappeared. Congrats little Oakley is a squash! :haha: hope you pelvic pain has subsided.


----------



## filipenko32

Happy squash day oakley!! Glad the shower helped your pain :hugs: :hugs:
Rach too early Hun - I did start testing at 4dpo tho lol!! 
Pink must pop on your journal!


----------



## babydust818

What are the chances? Mel, Kels, Sam and Linds all have solid numbers for how many weeks they're pregnant! 

Happy 32 weeks Lindsay, 15 weeks Sam, 7 weeks Mel and 9 weeks Kelsey!!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha!! Well spotted rach! Omg that is uncanny!!! Xx


----------



## babydust818

LOL at least it will be easy to congratulate all of you on the same day!


----------



## filipenko32

You'll be following soon too! We can have landmark parties :wine: (blackberry juice) lol.


----------



## confusedprego

lol wow that is funny that we all fall on the same day for weeks, I guess we all like to O on the same day of the week! 

I love blackberry wine so I bet I would like blackberry juice!! haha


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Sam - I haven't gotten a support bc even my doctors have said its a waste of money and doesn't work. They told me to just let them know if it gets unbearable and honestly it sucks but it could be worse...I had worse things to deal with when I was in gymnastics lol. It's just certain positions...like rolling over in bed is the worst. I have also been stretching a lot and read yesterday that can make it worse so I've stopped doing that.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies. Well got a tiny temp drop this morning, but i'm okay with it. I'm slowly getting over it that this isn't my month lol. It's okay. Maybe next month? I been trying to focus myself on wedding planning. I have no idea if we can make it happen next March, but i love planning anyways LOL. This is the ballroom i want - https://www.thecovingtonmadison.com/ballrooms/galleria-ballroom/ We went and looked at it last August and fell in love. There's a chapel that is connected to it. So it would be neat to get married, walk up 1 step and be at the reception LOL. The package includes a wedding planner, unlimited soda and alcohol, wine for all guests when they arrive, bartender, food, linens, chair covers, centerpieces and soo much more. I'd love to have it there! We will see how it all goes. As for the jobs - Citi (bank) said they will let me know no later than Wednesday. The other job i told them "let me think about it" and i'm going to milk it until Weds to see what Citi says. Make any sense? lol. So funny i tell my life story to you girls! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - that place looks amazing!! I loved planning my wedding but it was quite laid back looking back and comparing it to others. I would certainly hold off until wednesday to find out about the other job, nothing wrong with that!!

Lindsey - I suppose if you can manage it (hip pain) then thats the best to do. Hopefully not for too much longer!

I am actually 1 day ahead but don't mind having the same 'level up' day as all the others!!

Kesley - how is the breathlessness?


----------



## korink26

Lindsay you are such a trooper---you handle pain much better than me!! I know how much my hips hurt and how hard it is for me to roll over or get out of bed, so I can't even imagine what it's like for you!! At least there's an end in sight, only a couple more weeks (OMg, that time just flew!!)
Thanks girls for all the reasurrance. Shortness of breath was only bad that 1 day and now it's just every now and then I realize I'm taking extra big breaths. Now I just randomly got a little rash on my arm that's itchy?! WTH?! Hope it just goes away on it's own.
Omg Rachael that hall looks gorgeous!!!!!! I can just see you guys there in your pretty dress and your hair all did :) Will you guys get any help financially from your parents or will it be all you guys? That's awesome that it's all in 1 place. Omg I hated planning my wedding and I just wanted it to be over and be married. It stressed me out too much and I'm not very creative so I had to hire somebody for everything because otherwise I would have had the ugliest wedding ever!! FX'd that you have the pick of both jobs come Wednesday.
Sam---when does vacation start for you??? Soon right?
Sooooo happy it's Friday!!!! This week has been crazy at work, I'd get on here and start writing replies and then 2 hours later I'd still be on the same sentence because I'd get interrupted..damn it sucks when you have to go to work and work :) jk


----------



## korink26

And Jessie I hope you enjoy your last weekend!! (If I remember right, you're back on the 4th?) I'm sorry your vaca will be over but I can't wait for you to be back!!


----------



## babydust818

So i am a bit nervous. I think it's all just one big huge ironic coincidence.. anyways, last night i went to bed feeling sick. My stomach literally hurt and i felt like i was going to throw up. I didn't fall asleep until 330 because i was hovered over the toilet. I didn't throw up. I tried going poo and when i wiped after i had some 'spotting'. The reason my stomach hurt was from so much trapped gas. I was farting galore last night lol. My boobs feel super huge and nipples hurt a little last night. My temp is highest it's been this whole cycle. Reason why i say all is a coincidence is because 1.) i had a few drinks last night thinking theres no way i'm preg so oh well. I'm thinking between the drinks and me not getting a full nights rest that is why my temp is up. 2.) there was spotting because i was straining so bad to poo which made the blood come out. 3) my boobs always feel big before AF. 4.)my right ovary kinda hurts like AF is coming and 5.) BFN on my hpt today.

and we BD'd yesterday too which could be the spotting.


----------



## babydust818

:grr:


----------



## babydust818

omg my heart is beating so fast right now. i just went back into the bathroom to look at the test and i see a faint 2nd line... the line looks more purple than pink. is it an evap?
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









hpt2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

i literally just looked again and the line isn't there now. total evap.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg jess!!!! I can definitely see a line!!!! Keep testing Hun!!!! :yipee: so excited!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh, I was going to say I can see a pinkish line on the first pic (I can see a line on the second but with less colour). How long was it before you went back to it? Have you got any more hpts? I really hope its the start of something!!


----------



## filipenko32

Can you do some ic's or a frer?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach mine were 'evaps' to begin with. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## filipenko32

WOWSERS to the ballroom!! Good job plan Hun as pink says youve got every right to do that. Xxx




babydust818 said:


> Hey girlies. Well got a tiny temp drop this morning, but i'm okay with it. I'm slowly getting over it that this isn't my month lol. It's okay. Maybe next month? I been trying to focus myself on wedding planning. I have no idea if we can make it happen next March, but i love planning anyways LOL. This is the ballroom i want - https://www.thecovingtonmadison.com/ballrooms/galleria-ballroom/ We went and looked at it last August and fell in love. There's a chapel that is connected to it. So it would be neat to get married, walk up 1 step and be at the reception LOL. The package includes a wedding planner, unlimited soda and alcohol, wine for all guests when they arrive, bartender, food, linens, chair covers, centerpieces and soo much more. I'd love to have it there! We will see how it all goes. As for the jobs - Citi (bank) said they will let me know no later than Wednesday. The other job i told them "let me think about it" and i'm going to milk it until Weds to see what Citi says. Make any sense? lol. So funny i tell my life story to you girls! :haha:


----------



## babydust818

This is what happened.. i took that test at 530am. It was negative. I was like dangit. Since i had spotting in the middle of the night i figured AF was going to be here anyways. Well then i left. Came on here, wrote that first post. Went back into the bathroom about a half hour later, maybe 45 minutes and saw there was a line. My heart was beating sooo fast. I looked at myself in the mirror and i was like i'm pregnant? I got a huge smile on my face. My heart was just beating so fast. I ran into my room, got back on here LOL and took pics. Well, after it all sunk in and i was thinking i'm finally preg... i look at the test again and the 2nd line was GONE. Wtf?!? Seriously?! No idea how the F that works. I took one yesterday too and decided to dig that out of the trash and there was a faint 2nd line... then 10 mins later i look and that one was gone too. I've used these tests before and never had this problem. I wonder if this is just a bad batch? I need to go get something though because the curiosity is killing me.


----------



## babydust818

used FRER and it's a bfn :cry: 

Well, i think that test was just an EVAP line. I just went to the bathroom and there's more red. Looks like AF is appearing early this month.


----------



## babydust818

Still no AF. Everytime i use the restroom it's either pink mixed with CM (not a lot at a time) or the TP is yellowish pink. Everytime i wipe though it's one or the other which makes me believe AF is close. I have cramps still and now aches in my thighs. UGH why does life have to be so complicated?!


----------



## filipenko32

You can still be pregnant hun, hang in there. So another test tomorrow with smu xxx


----------



## korink26

Omg Rach there is def a line on that test!!!! And that's odd that your cm is yellow too-omg can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow. Will you test again in the am if temp still up?? Aaahhh FX'd!!! EVERYTHING crossed ;)
Well we went & bought a new mattress today-I hope it makes a difference with my back!! Won't get it until next Saturday tho.
Hope you all are having a great weekend (Rach I hope yours turns into one you'll never forget).


----------



## filipenko32

Hope your back gets better soon kels :hugs: xx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I appreciate the positive vibes. Oh boy do i wish and hope and pray that this ALL turns into a BFP. I've been psycho and taking my temps every hour LOL. I know right now it doesn't matter at all what my temps are, but it hasn't been less than 98.11 which is higher than this morning. I know that's due to me walking around and stuff but for the most part today i've been sitting. Anyways, this is the FRER i took earlier, but this is like an hour or better AFTER. When it dried there was a ghost line. You can see it in the pic. I really really hate HPTs. I haven't had a pos HPT at all yet within the time frame. That one earlier was half hour after the fact and the FRER was an HOUR after.
 



Attached Files:







hpt3.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## korink26

Uummm holy shit Rachael!!! When I had BFNs they never got a 2nd line no matter how much later I looked!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I hope in the AM it's dark and visible in 2 mins lol. Right now i'm feeling kinda sluggish. Little nauseous but could be because i just had some greasy food. I was stoked when i went to walmart and got the FRER. I was debating on the 2 pack for $9 or the 3 pack for $13. I got the 2 pack. When i got home i opened up the box and realized they gave me a free one! I was so excited. And it had a coupon for $2 off my next box LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

I've never heard of evaps on frers!! :yipee:


----------



## babydust818

great now my thermometer is dead. it wont even turn on. fml


----------



## filipenko32

It's overheated rach!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I REALLY want this to be a bfp for you but just want to say to fili that in Feb I got a coloured evap from a FRER so unfortunately it is possible. However everything is looking really positive, my bfps started out like evaps so I am keeping everything crossed for you Rachel!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls, but with my huge temp drop this morning - AF is probably coming today or tmrw. I took a FRER and a first signal and both were negative. Let's hope i can get a bfp for the month of June or July like i 'feel' i was going to awhile back. I am just super crushed.


----------



## korink26

Ugg...sorry Rachael :hugs: I too felt like March/April would be my cycle and it was-so hopefully you feeling like a June/July BFP means it's going to happen!!! 
At least your cycle has been consistent with your LP being the same length so far!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww :hugs: :hugs: rach, it will happen soon for you if not this month, i know how disappointing it is though :hug: :hug: xxxxx 
Pink thanks for the frer info I'll remember that xx
Girls i am super super tired, I keep falling asleep during the day for hours on the sofa :blush: it's really messing with my sleep patterns. Were you girls like that? Also my sickness kicks in late afternoon and lasts all night, I couldn't sleep for it last night with mouth sweats and feeling like I'd been on too many rides! I ended up sleeping in this morning to catch up with sleep and then o was gone again by midday to 3!!!!! Did you girls get like that at my stage? Xx


----------



## babydust818

AF is here full blown. yikes! oh well... earlier to start TTC next month!


----------



## korink26

This will be YOUR month Rachael!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Mel I was never super sick (just a bit queezy in the morning and whenever I wait too long to eat). As far as tired, if I laid down I could probably easily nap, but if I don't I'm not dying from sleepiness. So you're lucky, those seem like reassuring symptoms, wish I had more like you!
I think today is the day that Jessie comes back!!!!!!!!
Lindsay, how are those hips holding up?
Sam, hope you're feeling good!
Boo to it being Monday. We spent sooo much money this weekend between our new mattress and other random shopping trips, I shutter to even think about it. I have had such a sweet tooth, if I could I would sit and eat candy (suckers, starbursts you name it) all day (don't worry, I limit myself)! Why can't I crave fruit and veggies like others?! Starting at the 9 week mark I've been more headachy and unsettled stomach (hhmm....could it be from the candy?! lol). 4 days until my scan!!!! So nervous but excited.


----------



## babydust818

I am excited for you Kelsey!! I always have a sweet tooth. I could munch on candy/chocolate for days. I already had 2 s'mores this morning for bfast LMAO. I am nuts. :haha: Can't wait for that appointment!! woohoo for Jessie coming home. I know she probably isn't happy bout it. Miss her!

Oh and yesterday i had a few drinks at the lake. It totally opened me up. Andrews sister was there. She just found out she's preg with her 5th kid. I just talked nonstop about my MC. I swear i talked for 4 hours. I am not lying!! For not working and socializing much... i needed to vent LOL. She was really nice and understanding. It felt really good to open up and lay it all out. I even started crying. I felt terrible.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick hello! Still traveling but I am back in the US waiting in Phili for my connecting flight. Had a great time! Hope you all are doing good. I will try to catch up in the next couple days. No European BFP for me :( , the damn witch showed up 2 days ago.


----------



## babydust818

It did me too Jess. Can't wait to hear about your trip!! Have a safe flight.


----------



## korink26

WELCOME HOME JESSIE!!!!!!!! :holly: I can't even believe your vacation is over, I'm sure you're sad. But, it probably feels good to be home as well. Boo to fricken AF!!!!!!!!! You and Rachael I guess will just both have to get pregnant this month and have the same exact due dates!! When do you have to go back to work?
Rachael glad you were able to talk about it and get it off your chest. Sometimes a little liquid courage is all we need to get things off our chest. Is tomorrow the day you have to decide about the jobs?
Lindsay, where have you been? Could you be busy having Oakley?! :)


----------



## babydust818

Tomorrow is the day i get to choose although if i choose the casino i will still have to hear back if i even got that! LOL. It is so weird Jess and i would have the same due dates. How have you been feeling? You feeling more sick or less sick? How is your back? Has the mattress helped?!


----------



## korink26

I've been feeling good, only a bit queezy if I don't eat often enough. I've just felt pretty good this whole time, which makes me nervous. Hopefully I'm just one of the lucky ones that doesn't get super sick!? Guess we'll find out Friday.
Are you stressing about the jobs or doing ok with it? It will all work out how it should...


----------



## babydust818

I think you're absolutely positively okay Kelsey! I wish miscarriages didn't happen because it prevents women like us to enjoy our pregnancies. It's so unfair, but we are way stronger than those other girls who haven't been through hell like us! You may just be one of the lucky ones or maybe you may just get super sick towards the end of this trimester? Your 1st is almost over already!!!!! I can't wait for your appointment. As for the job, i'm kind of nervous. Just hope to get SOME job at this point. 

Ugh today has been just a crappy day. It's only 70 outside and sooo cloudy. Where did the 90+ degree weather go?! I miss it! LOL. I want to go swimming this weekend. I haven't got to go yet. Supposely it's going to be 85/90 on Sat and Sun. Better be or the sun is getting the bat! :grr:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi eveyone, been a bit awol these last few days. Jubilee celebrations and getting stuff for the holiday next week.

Rachel - sorry AF turned up -buggery witch. From your last post still no news yet of the job? I hope the weather get better for the weekend, Ithink we had aour few days of summer the other weekend!

Jess - glad to see you back and to know you had a fab holiday. Looks like we'll be floowing in your footsteps, well some of them anyway. Boo for af.

Kelsey - I am sure everything is absolutely fine, everyone has really different pg symptoms. Glad I will be here Friday to see the scan pics. Are you waiting on the new mattress to be delivered? I always find the first few nights difficult getting used to the new bed and wondering if we had made the right choice but after a while you get used to it. I bought one of those long body pillows as I can't seem to get comfy at the moment, still not sure if its helping as I don't stay in one position all night anyway!

Lindsey - hope you are okay.

Looking at what to do on our trip. Definately going to Rome but not sure what else to see at the ports. Can't wait till Friday night knowing I am off wrok for 2 whole weeks!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Sorry I was MIA - I forgot to tell you guys that Kirk and I were going away to the mountains for a few days to just get away before little Oakley joins us :) It was a really nice weekend, just weird we couldn't go do many activities since I was preggers. We kept driving by the kayaking spot and looking on longingly lol. But it was still a nice realxing weekend!

I've been feeling pretty good - my back has been killing me today but we did a lot of walking the past few days so maybe I just threw something a bit out of line. Since my back has been hurting my pubic bone has felt a bit better but who knows lol they're all connected and I think that's just life at this point for me. My belly is getting huge, I'll have to take a picture for you guys soon! 

Kelsey - what kind of mattress did you get?? Kirk and I got a tempur pedic about a year and a half ago and it's so amazing!! So much money though!! Glad you've been feeling good - everything is going to be fine at your doc appointment! 

Sam - how you feeling?? We're getting close to knowing what little smartie is soon aren't we?! 

Jess and Rach - so sorry AF got you guys!! How cool that you guys could have the same due date next month though!! 

Hope you guys have been doing great!! I missed you ladies!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! I've been away too, forgot to say. I went to my first big social after 1.5 years! It was great, I saw all my old friends at an all day engagement party. 

I was extremely sick on Monday night, so much so I projectile vommed into my sister's toilet! I have never been that sick before since I was a child I think! Anyway since then I have had no symptoms whatsoever, no cramps only a tiny tiny bit of boob soreness and my scan is tomorrow or Friday which is just typical so i am having a wobble today. 

Going to read back now xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay, glad you hubs and oakley had a nice trip. It sounds amazing! Love being in the open air. xx
Rach and Jess I hope you both get your bfps together next month, that would be wonderful! Rach it's good to open up, I always talk about my mc's I'm really open about them, xx
Pink oh that holiday sounds very exciting!! Yay to 2 weeks off xx
Kels I am snap with you on the candy! I cannot stop eating sweets either, especially hard ones like blackcurrent and liquorice or sherbet lemons. Snap on the lack of symptoms too, my sickness has gone now! Can't believe it can just go! Hope the mattress helps you xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
I have not had a chance to read back on the thread yet but I just looked back at the last couple pages and I am so glad to see that everyone is doing well. I have so much laundry to do from this trip it is going to take me forever to catch up. So, until I get back I have I missed any big events or anything you girls need to catch me up on? I see little Oakley has not joined us yet and Rach, you and I have the same CD this month. You better get on it this month girl!!!

Sam - so glad about your Med trip!!! Which ports are you going to? Where are you leaving from? What ship will you be on? I did a ton of research for my trip and I have typed up notes (I'm anal like that). I would be happy to send them to you for the ports you are going to and give you some suggestions and things I learned from this trip. If you want you can PM me and I will send you my email address. :)

Well yes the damn witch got me. I was a little disappointed but not too much because I was worried about the motion patch I used for the trip (not sure what tier med that was) and also about all the walking, drinking and coffee I had during the trip. Hopefully June will be my month!!!! It has seemed in the past that I usually get prego the second month of TTC.


----------



## korink26

Sam soooo jealous of you being off 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you enjoy every second. :)
Aww Lindsay your vaca sounds soo relaxing! How dare you forget to tell us :) Gosh hope your back starts to feel better! Our bed is like a tempur pedic, but it has some gel in it because apparently tempurs really retain heat and DH already sweats like a pig at night so we'll see. Hopefully it's just as good as a tempur pedic. It gets delivered on Saturday.
Jessie it's good you got to just do exactly what you wanted on the trip and drink and eat whatever you wanted. Now your back and your body is ready!!! What is your plan of action this month with TTC? Are you still taking the doxycycline (sp) or was that just for your trip?
Mel, glad I'm not the only one wanting to eat candy like it's my job! We'll both have great scans on Friday (or Thursday for you if yours is tomorrow)!


----------



## babydust818

Sam i bet you can't wait for Friday to come! I bet you are so excited for your trip. Will you be updating us at all while you're in Rome? Have a great time!

Linds i was getting worried about you! Glad you ahd a good time in the mountains. I've never been kayaking but i have gone canoeing. So much fun!! Not too much longer and you will be able to do some of the things you love again! Oh and be with the most cutest little boy ever!!!!

Mel i can't wait for your scan so you can be reassured that you have a healthy bean growing in there! Me-mo is here to stay!!!! 

Kelsey i can totally relate to OH sweating like a pig. Andrew does too. Ugh so sickening because i LOVE coming into the bed in the summertime to get under the covers to COLD sheets, but that doesn't happen when he's been sleeping for awhile. The bed is so friggin hot. I'm like.. WHY don't you uncover yourself? He's like you're so mean. Ugh! Can't wait for your scan Friday!!!! Can't come soon enough!!

AFM -- waiting to hear back about the job today. I am getting so impatient. Almost ready to start dialing the number. Today just hasn't been a good day for me. Woke up to being extremely depressed. No idea why. Just been thinking TOO MUCH about things and it's really starting to bother me. Only way to feel better is to change it. I'm trying real hard to, just hope today i can hear good news and start planning for the future. Would be nice to go back to the job that is suppose to call today because i get insurance immediately. I have to pay out of pocket until my cards get to me but they will reimburse me. Just ready to get down to the bottom of this as to why i haven't gotten my rainbow. With them shitty evap BFPs last week... i've totally had enough.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel - glad you had such a nice weekend, apart from the projectile vomiting. I'll be at work tomorrow but will try to get to the computer at lunch time to see how you got on at your scan. Can't wait to see pics!!

Jess - that would be fantastic. I'll PM you email address. I am sure just concentrating on you and having fun last month can only have done you the world of good for this upcoming month, fx'd.

Rachel - any news yet of the job. It will be great if both you and Jess get the same due date from tehis month!

Lindsay - glad you too had a lovely weekend.


Kels - Hopefully the new mattress will make a big difference. My freind has a tempur mattress and loves it. We have one thats half normal mattress and tempur and that is really comfy too. I have been craving the soft gummy sweets you give children like haribo. I have to buy the big bags though as the kids ones only last 30 seconds!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry missed your post with my slow typing Rachel. Big :hugs: I hope they definetely get back to you today. I think being in limbo with jobs makes things more difficult all round. I like to plan things as that helps my mood and 'keep me going' when things aren't so good. It was only once I got settled into this job a few years ago that I could conentrate on doing the right things, being healthy etc.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 16 weeks Sam!!!!! An Avocado.... Wowsers!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - you know I am not sure about the doxycycline this month. He never said if he wanted to me take it another month if I did not get prego the first month. I guess I should call and ask just to be sure. Other than that, just going to do the every other day thing and see what happens. Hopefully the month of relaxation did me some good. bTW I was mentally relaxed but not physcially, I did sooooooooooo much walking on vacation, it was nuts!!!


----------



## babydust818

it's a no about the job.. now have to wait ANOTHER week to hear about the next. what a shitty f'n day.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - does that mean you didn't get it or that you have to wait another week to find out - sorry if I am being daft.


----------



## babydust818

I was waiting to hear about 2 diff jobs, the 1 was a no today, the other i need to wait another week.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh thats a f***ing bummer Rach - :hugs: Its their loss, they are missing out on a great person. The one for next week is that with the company you used to work for? You will get the good things very soon I know it.


----------



## babydust818

Yes it is the company i use to work for doing housekeeping. I really need something soon because rent is due in a couple days and we're scrounging up change. Really thought i had it in the bag but i guess not. I know regardless things are going to turn out the way they're meant to but i don't wanna lose my place in the process.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Rach sorry to hear you didn't get the job! At least you have another one in the works! Are you looking anywhere else too? It'll all work out, I know it seems rough now but that's how it always seems to go for me...there will be a whole series of things that go wrong and then there will be a string of good things...your good string is right around the corner, hun! 

Happy 16 weeks Sam! Have you guys decided if you're going to find out what baby smartie is yet?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - sorry about the job, I have everything crossed that the other works out for you. I am going to be a hard ass on you now... I just clicked on your chart to check your temps against mine... and guess what, no temps!!!??? Don't make me come up there and get that bat!!! :grr:

Lindsay - I just saw you were a PUMPKIN!!!! Whoa!!! You have to post some bump pics!!!


----------



## babydust818

lol i need to get a new battery for the thermometer... it's dead! BOO!!!!!!!! I am so miserable with that damn thing. I wish i had one to shove up my ass and just leave it there. That bat sure does come in handy doesn't it!!?!!? LOL.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - what are you doing to that thermometer. I have been using mine every day for over a year now and have yet to replace the battery. That's so strange that yours is not working.


----------



## babydust818

lol idk what i'm doing. it hates me. like.. after a month after i got it it made weird noise when i'd turn it on/shut it off and thought it was dying then. I had to wiggle the battery and it stopped. Now it does it again but this time it didnt want to turn on. I always remember to shut it off so i don't get it.


----------



## korink26

Sam I missed your 16 weeks yesterday! Yaahhh, can't believe you're already 16 weeks!! Pretty soon you'll get to feel the baby moving, have you yet at all? I can not WAIT for that. Lindsay, do you remember when you started feeling Oakley?
Rachael, sorry to hear about the job :( With the housekeeping place, hopefully since you've worked there before you'll get that one for sure. In the meantime, I think you need to go to DQ and get the cake batter blizzard (I think that's what it was)!! That always perks up a shitty day. also, I do think your thermometer hates you! I've been using the same 1 for a year and a half---I'd be so annoyed I'd want to smash it.
Lindsay, you're a honeydew!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, just a couple weeks left....it will be amazing that we all stuck together from your BFP to actually getting pictures of Oakley out in this crazy world! Just can't wait....
mel, happy 8 weeks! I saw on your thread everything went perfect with your scan, so glad to hear!!!
Jessie are you getting adjusted back to your time zone? I forgot if you said when you're back to work. Hopefully you hve the rest of the week to get caught up.
This time tomorrow I'll be in for my scan!!! Sooo crapping my pants about it, but soooo excited! Today is our 4th wedding anniversary, then tomorrow is the scan, and then SAturday the mattress comes! Great week :) Then next weekend my sister gets married, hope I fit in that damn dress!!! :-/


----------



## babydust818

Kels sounds like you're going to be having a busy week! My birthday is Tuesday.. so, that's another big deal about your week as well ;) JK JK JK. :haha: I can't wait for that scan!! OOO i can't wait to see a pic of that little prune!! Happy 10 weeks love!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy 16 weeks Sam!!!
Happy 33 weeks Linds!!!
Happy 8 weeks Mel!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oohh Rach---you really have to get that DQ blizzard if it's your BIRTHDAY coming up!!!!! Big 2-4???? You lil young'n. What I'd do to be 24 again, I always say I loved 24 and I wish I could have frozen my age and all my friends and families age to when I was 24.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, yes everything went perfectly with the scan! Still in shock! So I'm 8 weeks and the scan matched up. :cloud9: heart was beating fast. 

Kels, happy wedding anniversary!! :wedding:. Me and hubs have been married 4 years this august. Sounds like you've got a good week there! Your scan will be perfect I'm sure but good luck for tomorrow anyway. Hope the dress fits but oh well at least you have a good reason! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Happy Anniversary Kelsey!! I can't wait for your scan tomorrow and I want pictures!! 

Mel - have you posted pictures yet?? I've had a long day I haven't gotten to check back on your journal! 

Rach - you need a new thermometer! The battery should have lasted longer! 

I started feeling the baby move by 16 weeks but it was always kind of questionable, and it was definite nearly every day by 18 weeks. Now I feel like a punching bag lol 

I put some pictures of facebook of the crib and dresser (and painted floor) lol the room is much smaller with furniture in it!!


----------



## babydust818

love love love Oakley's room Lindsay!!! Looks soooo nice!! It's coming together.

sososo happy for you Mel! Today couldn't have gone any better for you. :happydance:

oooo yes DQ confetti cake blizzard will def be a bday treat for me! LOL. nom nom nom. oh and you still look 24 to me!!

Jess i hope you're having a good day!


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Anniversary Kelsey!! I will be trying to check on here whilst at work for an update on your scan.

Linsday - I'll check fb when I get home, cant wait to see his room.

Rachel - I love hearing about all these food I have never seen before, the cake sounds yummy

Jess - hope you are okay and work hasn't been to bd since getting back.

Mel - more yay!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls!
OMGosh sorry I missed all the anniversaries!!! Still trying to get caught up and I have been so tired with the time change!


Happy 33 weeks Lindsay!!! - I need to go now and check out your pics on FB
Happy 16 weeks Sam! When is your next appt?
Happy 10 weeks Kelsey - and Happy Anniversary! I will be on the edge of my seat today waiting for your scan pic!!!!
Happy 8 weeks Mel!!! So happy everything is going well for you!! 
... and Happy Birthday Rach!!!! 

Has anyone heard from Eliza?

I went back to work on Tuesday (so the day after I got back from my trip) Ugh! Still working through my tons of laundry and unpacking. Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? Its been raining here all week so as much as I want to get out on the boat (even if we just sit in the cabin all weekend) I think we may stay home and catch up on our chores. We'll see.


----------



## babydust818

Jess - my bday is on Tuesday but thanks lol. Going out on the boat sounds sooooo perfect. It's suppose to be nice here this weekend. Last weekend was crappy. Like 70 and cloudy or raining. I hope the weather changes around for ya and you can get out and enjoy yourself. Ugh i hate unpacking... it's the worst thing ever.

Sam - the ice cream cake is delish. It's vanilla ice cream with chunks of vanilla cake in it with confetti sprinkles! it's yum yumm. 

Hmm... idk what to do this weekend. Prob drinking lots. No one to do anything with lol. Ohhhhhh remember me telling you Andrews sister found out she's preg with her 5th? Well she txt him yesterday and said she was at the hospital all day yesterday because she had some bleeding and clots. I asked if she was in pain or cramping and she said light cramps but nothing extreme. I hope it's just something small but the clots kinda worries me.


----------



## korink26

Crazy Mel, we both got married around the same time, and we'll both be having a baby about the same time!! :)
Rachael I love your display pic---sucha purty girl :) I rreeeaallllyyyy hope everything is ok with your sister-in-law!!! Please let us know.
Lindsay, I will go straight to facebook from here to peek at Oakley's room!
AFM---appt went good! She only used a little crappy portable machine that didn't give us a very good picture but we could see the hb and we could hear it!!! That was awesome, she wasn't even going to try because she doesn't like to worry us in case she doesn't find it this early but she found it. It was in the 150s. Other than that, I feel awful today, like really hungover. I asked her if morning sickness could first start now and she said for sure because sometimes hormones don't affect people until they're really high. I'm not complaining, just sharing :) It's hot and crazy humid this weekend--plan to go swimming by my parents all weekend. Get our new bed tomorrow, can't wait!!
Have a good weekend girls, love yous xoxo


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for a great scan, so pleased!! With the thime difference I wasn't sure when you would be on!! Did you get any pics or was the scan too fuzzy for that? Have a great weekend swimming at your folks. Although my ms started to fade at 10 weeks I still get bad days and other people have said that their kicked back in after 10 weeks.

Rachel - hmmm nom nom the ice cream cake sounds yummy. I hope your SIL is okay, red bleed could be okay but I agree the clots are a bit worrying.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Kelsey! I've been stalking off and on all day to check on you! So glad it went well! Ms can definitely start now! Mine was really bad at 10 weeks..I didn't really start feeling better consistently until 14 weeks. 

Sam when is your gender scan? Or 20 week scan I should call it..my SIL hates it when people call it a gender scan lol. 

Rach - keep us updated! Also have you heard anything from the other job? 

Doing good today - just tired. No surprise there! Kirks parents settled on a house nearby us today! Yay! I'm so excited! Little oakley has decided today that its fun to try to shove himself up into my ribs...lol silly boy! I posted a belly pic on Facebook but I'll put it on here too later if yall want. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - Saw the pics on FB, lovely bump and great looking cot, can't wait to see the whole room. My 20 week scan is 11th July when I'll be 21 weeks. Just packing for my holidays, so excited!!

Jess - I forgot but I'll send you my email address if its not too late. Here are the ports we are stopping at, most are quite quiet areas so maybe not one you went to.

Palma
Olbia
Naples
Rome
Propiano
Mahon

Kelsey - I hope you both had a lovely anniversary. Did you do anything special?

Rachel - hope you are having a chilled out weekend. Anyword on your SIL?

Mel - hi. Glad you had a great time with your friend yesterday!

afm - off work now!!! We fly out Tuesday morning, can't wait. Did a few last minute bits of shopping today and got some maternity jeans taken up, must have been made for 6ft tall ladies. Weather has been miserable here all week, constant rain, so I am looking forward to a bit of sun!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - so happy your scan went well!!! :happydance: Did you get any pics to post?

Lindsay - yes post your pic! 

Rach - It was just an early birthday wish!!! Hope you are having a great weekend. Any word on the job yet?

Sam - Of your ports I only went to Rome and Naples. There is nothing really to do at either of those ports (where the ship docks) so I would definitely suggest an excursion. Rome is about an hour from the port so I would not do this on your own. We booked a tour there through "Rome in Limo". They were highly recommended on cruise critic and if you go to their site they have tour sharing where you can get on a tour with someone else that already has a group started and share the cost. We did this. For Naples, we booked a tour through ATP Tours that went to Pompeii and the Amalfi Coast. It was fabulous. Pompeii is definitely some placed that you could spend the whole day at and get there very easily and inexpensively on the train. Let me know if you are interested and I can send you the details as Chris's parents did this. Or you can also just take the ferry from the port over to the little town of Sorrento which was just beautiful and just walk around on your own. We got dropped off there after our excursion and took the ferry back to the cruise ship. What port are you leaving out of and what ship will you be on?


----------



## filipenko32

Kels fab news about your scan! So happy everything is perfect. :cloud9: xx

Hi Jess :wave: must be a bit depressing to come back to rain but are you glad to be home or would you have liked a bit longer on holiday? Xx

Rach happy :drink: ing you have fun Hun xx

Pink, ohhh bet you're so glad to be off work and ready for your Hols :cloud9: are you feeling ok? Sickness, anything? Xx

Lindsay hope you're doing ok xx

Afm sickness has kicked in pretty badly now mainly from about 3pm onwards and I cannot eat anything but ice lollies after this time. Def not complaining tho!! Do what you like to me! Lol! Still no scan photos :nope:. The clinic that promised to email me them are going to get an earful on Monday. Still haven't received my 6.4 ones either.


----------



## babydust818

Well... Andrews sister had a miscarriage Her HCG went from 2600 to 300 something in 2 days. She seems to be in good spirits and knows it wasn't meant to be. IDK if she is just putting a cover up or what but she seems to be doing great. Such a sad thing regardless! God knows what is best for us and it's a crazy thing to go through. Wish she didn't ever have to experience what we've all experienced. Esp after already having 4 kids! I guess if its not meant to be, it's not meant to be.


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww Rach- so sorry to hear the news about Andrews sister. :(

Mel- so glad you feel like crap!!!!! :sick: I don't think you ever did with the others did you? I am praying this will be your rainbow!!! Yes, even though it felt like a long vacation, I always wish for it to be longer!!! I am already ready to plan the next one!!! LOL I am a cruise addict!!!

AFM - Chris and I finished our unpacking this morning and then decided to head out on the boat last minute so here we are. There is some rain in the forecast but I really don't care, it's nice to finally be here, it's likes second home for us! Hope you girls are having a fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - so sorry to hear about your SIL!! 

Sam - hope you have a great vacation!!! I'm so jealous!

Mel - Glad you're feeling awful  I found Lemon or citrus type sorbet was my saving grace in the first trimester - something to think about :)

Kelsey - how you feeling???

AFM - DH and I just got back from some car shopping. We have a tiny little Saturn hatchback that I don't think is really going to cut it once the little one joins us. We've checked out subaru and now dodge and jeep. We really like the Dodge Journey, but we'll see where we go from here! I like little cars and DH likes HUGE cars/trucks so we're trying to meet in the middle. I'm excited though!


----------



## babydust818

So glad you got to go out on the boat Jess! I bet you are thrilled.

Lindsay i drive a big car right now. I wish i could get a Chevy Traverse. I'd love to have it!! Looks so spacious and nice. I haven't saw what a dodge journey looks like. I will have to look. You will find the perfect car! Not too much longer and Oakley will be here!! :)

AFM went to a flea market today. Was so nice to spend the day with Andrew. It seems like the days always go by so fast though which sucks. I hope the one job calls me Weds with good news that way Andrew and i can spend even more time together because then he can quit his other job (the one he works for 6 hrs a week). Anyways... all will work out in some way or the other! Until then... margaritas!! ;)


----------



## korink26

Aww you girls are so great---your support and enthusiasm is just awesome :hugs: I do have a picture but I have to scan it and my scanner boggles my mind, so I haven't had the patience to sit and wrestle with it. But I will! It's not the best picture, but you can see the little arm and leg nubs. Guess i'll be going back in 2 weeks for my 12 week appt (I didn't realize I would be, thought my 10 week would be it, so not sure the point of the 10 week one, although I'm not complaining).
Anywho, getting caught up. Sam so happy for you, leaving tomorrow!!! And you said for 2 weeks!? You lucky girl you :) Take care of yourself, drink lots and rest when needed!
Lindsay that's great that Kirk's parents are moving close by! Will they be able to help with a lot of the babysitting--or do you have something else lined up for daycare. How fun you're looking at vehicles, always fun getting a new ride. 
Mel sorry you're feeling so sick, but that's great for baby!! Have you been this sickly with any of your other pregnancies? When is your next scan--I can't wait! :)
Jessie so glad you got out on the boat!!! Bet you're sad to be off the boat and back to work, boo to Monday! Hopefully the rain stayed away. It was so hot this weekend. You're getting ccllooosseee to OV time!! :happydance:
Aww Rachael that sucks, how she's holding up ok. I suppose having 4 other kids might help keep her mind off of it, but there will always be a quiet time where i'm sure she'll think about. Poor girl...how many weeks was she? And you said you'd love a Chevy Traverse---me too! Actually even more I'd love an Acadia. I don't see either in my near future, damn :) Hope you enjoyed your margaritas!!
Alright everybody, enjoy your monday! I only have to work a half day because it's my sisters final dress fitting today and we have to learn how to bussel her dress. Forecast for Saturday is 88 and extremely humid! Ugg, she's having an outdoor ceremony and does not want any tents, so I'm not sure how I'll handle cooking outside for 30 min. At least no rain, so far!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach so sorry about you SIL :nope: :hugs: Glad you had a great time at the flea market.
Lindsay - thanks, ice lollies have been my saving grace at times too but sorbet sounds sooooo much better especially the lemon flavour! :lolly: 
Kels - I can't wait to see your scan pics! Please download soon, did you notice a big difference?! :cloud9: Kels I did get sick but it always faded away by 6.5 weeks and it was a completely different sickness like a retching which was weird - I didn't get that this time. Also my sickness always started at 4 weeks, this time nothing till 6.5! 

So here are my scan pics of Me-Mo! I love the 3rd one best because he looks more like a baby upside down with his head on the right and leg stubs merging into the yolk sac on the left :cloud9: I can't stop looking at them! He measured 8 weeks exactly when I was 8 weeks and he had a strong heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







web 8 week scan 1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









web 8 week scan 2 crl .jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









web 8 week scan 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - sorry to hear about your SIL, hope she is okay (as can be). Hmmm margaritas!! Happy Birthday for tomorrow Rachel :cake: and I hope you get good news on Wednesday, fx'd. Did you get a new thermometre?

Mel - replied on your journal. :cloud9:

Jess - thanks for all the info! Glad you got a good weekend away on the boat and weahter held up.

Lindsay - I am glad Kirks parents will be close by. I'm in the same town as my FIL but my parents are about 4-5 hrs drive away. It is so much fun looking at new cars. I got a new car last year but obvioulsy not forward thinking enough (ntnp) and got a 3 door one. OH is trying to persuade me to get a 5 door but Ithink I will be fine. OH has been looking at a new car for himself for ages so don't want to deprive him.

Kelsey - enjoy the final fitting and I hope the day goes brilliantly and the weather isn't too stifflingly hot. I tooka photo of the scan with my phone and downloaded it that way - is that something you could do?

afm - just doing some last minute packing and house tidying. I am off work for the fortnight but am only away on the cruise till next Tuesday so will be on here catching up with all the news by next Wednesday. Miss you all x


----------



## filipenko32

2 weeks!! OMG can you still post now and again? :nope: Glad you're going to have a lovely long break though! Are you excited?


----------



## babydust818

Awhh thank you Sam!!! I hope you have a fantastic time on vacation! Relax and enjoy yourself. You deserve it!!

Mel - :saywhat: "he".... hmmm do you think it's going to be a boy!?!? :haha: Awh i love looking at sono pics. They're so beautiful!!! Its so amazing how little they are and then how big they get!!

Kelsey i hope you can figure out that scanner! I wanna see pics!! I'm so excited you get to have a 12 week scan. GOSH your PG is going by so fast!

Linds have you decided on a vehicle yet? How is Oakleys room coming along?

Jess did you have a good time on the boat? :boat:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: I wish I could say Happy Monday but it wasn't... ugh. Being back to work sucks!!!

Mel - I love the pics of Me-Mo! I am so excited for you!!! I really think this is going to be your forever baby which gives me hope that it will work for me too. I can't remember but what was the farthest you made it during the others. I know the last couple were early. I think all of your sickness is SUPER!!!! :sick:

Sam - have a fabulous time on your cruise!!!!

Lindsay - How is the car shopping going? If you are looking for a mid-size SUV, I love my 4-Runner. Its the 5th one we've had. They are great cars and really the perfect size! I have been starting to look at new cars too though and I really like the redesigned 2013 Acura RDX (just not sure if it will be too small for kids etc). 

Rach - hope you had a great weekend with Andrew. Your Margarita's sounded delic!!! I hope you were testing our your new thermometer as a stir for those!!!

Kelsey - I hear you about being hot. Its been in the 90's here!!! I don't know whats going on but I felt like I was going to have a heat stroke yesterday! I think its going to be a rough summer!!! Are you still watching the Bachelorette? I finally got caught up last night so I am ready for tonights show. Its been pretty good. I think you said you knew some on there...? Who is it?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!! 

So, it wasn't a happy Monday for me either! I somehow managed to lose my wallet between going to the gas station yesterday and lunch today. I'm starting to think I put it on the roof of my car at the gas station and drove off with it up there. Maybe I can get DH to walk around by the gas station and see if it's there lol. I feel like a crazy person not being able to remember what happened to it! Plus work has been crazy busy and stressful, but that should let up in the next two weeks. I have my baby shower on Saturday, so just lots and lots of stuff going on! Crazy!

Mel - LOVE your pictures!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Jess - we're coming up on O time! woohoo!! 

Kelsey - I want to see your pictures! I always just take a picture with my phone and email it to myself. I hate scanners!

Rach - did you get a new thermometer yet???

We started the wheels rolling on getting a new Dodge Journey today. I hope it will all work out with it, I really love it!! I never thought I could drive a car that big but I'll make it work!! haha I have a little Saturn Astra right now, had a mini cooper before that and a miata before that - have NO idea how to drive a big car! But I've been getting bigger and bigger slowly, so maybe I'll do OK! Except that I drive in downtown DC every day, so hopefully I don't hit anything :/


----------



## korink26

Great pics of Me-Mo Mell!! I'll post my 7 week scan and my 10 week scan so you can kind of see the difference.
Omg Lindsay, that's awful about your wallet!!! I soooo hope you find it!!! Or at least if somebody else found it they were a good person and turned it in. Did you have a lot of cash in it? The worst is all of our cards we have to cancel and order new ones. How fun that you have your shower this weekend! Is there a lot of things off your registry? Then you can really get Oakley's room in order. I hope a lot of pics go on facebook!
Jessie I do still watch the Bachelorette---haven't started watching tonights yet. The guy that Ryan knew was off on the first night---kind of a big douche. He's the one on the first night got out of the limit and got down on 1 knee and said something about the moments that take his breath away (or some stupid line) and then at the very end of the episode after he was kicked off he took off his shirt (he does have a nice bod) and was like "this is what she's missing" or some stupid shit like that.
TOMORROW IS YOUR BIG DAY RACHAEL!!!:-=:cake::-= (that's me singing happy birthday in case you're wondering what the hell that smiley is). Do you know what Andrew's getting you yet? I hope you get everything you want and it's a very BIG year for you!!!!


----------



## korink26

Ok Mel the first one I attached is for you to show you what the 7 week looked like and then obviously the next one is my 10 week one! Still measuring about 2 days shy of the 10 week mark, but she said she'll keep my EDD the same.
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7









10 week ultrasound0001.jpg
File size: 183.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confusedprego

aw I love the arm and leg buds!! so cute!! :) 

Happy Birthday Rachael!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a GREAT day! :) woohoo!! get some good birthday BD ;)

Still no sign of the wallet :/ I cancelled all my cards last night except one that needs to be cancelled during business hours - some insurance credit card thing. I'm heading to the MVA to get a new license today - boo! Now I just need to not lose the stuff that I'm taking to get a new license!!!! haha Not much has been bought off the registry actually - so I'm a little nervous lol but ohwell!! haha I'm sure we'll get plenty to start us off! 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday - I'm already ready for the weekend!! ughh


----------



## confusedprego

To add to Kelsey's progression I've attached my 7wks4day scan, 9weeks1day scan and 12wks1day scan - it's insane how fast they grow!!!
 



Attached Files:







7wks4days.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









9wks1day.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









12wks1dayprofile.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - :cake: *Happy Birthday!!!! *:drunk:

Oh No Lindsay - I am so sorry about your wallet. I know that really sucks!!! Did you go back and check all of the places you had been? It would be nice if people would just turn it in (even if they take the money), its replacing all the cards etc that sucks the most. Don't feel too bad about it, they say you get really forgetful when you're pregnant!!! I am forgetful now, I can't even imagine when I get pregnant, someone is going to have to lock me up so I don't get myself into trouble!! Congrats on the new car!! I can't wait to see your pics!!! You'll need all the extra room for all the baby stuff!!! Wooo Hooo!!!


Kelsey - Omgosh what gret pics. It is so amazing how fast they grow and looking at Lindsay's 12 week pic you should be in for quite a surprise at your next appt!!!

Mel - How long will you be on the steriods for this pregnancy? I can't remember but are you taking anything else.... progesterone... etc?

Sam - you leave for your trip today!!! Have a fabulous time!!!!


----------



## korink26

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RACHAEL!!!!!!!!* Hope you have the most amazing special day ever :)
Lindsay, love your progression pics---so much closer and clearer than mine!
Oh girls, I'm not complaining, but today I woke up feeling like the worst hangover EVER. Raging headache and puked my guts out. My dog is so cute, he sat by me while I was puking licking my feet and legs. I just love him soooo much. Rachael---how are Jax and Sadie doing?! Haven't heard anything about them lately, hopefully that means they're behaving? :)
Well, 6 more hours and I can crawl back into bed.....I sure hope I'm not feeling this horrible for my sisters wedding---because being outside in 88 degree humid weather will def. make me feel like puking and passing out. What a site that'd be :)


----------



## filipenko32

Happy birthday rach!!!! :cake: :cake: hope you have a wonderful day!! :yipee: xxx

Kels and Lindsay! Wow!!!! The progression is amazing!! I can't wait to see my 10 week one I'm so excited already. I have this theory that I'm really exact on my LMP and not one day behind. I think memo grows at 11pm in the evening whereas my scan is always at 10am in the morning. So for eg at 8 weeks he measures 8 weeks in the morning and 8.1 by late night say 11pm. That would fit perfectly with my trigger shot and LMP. Anyone think that's possible? The midwife told me 3 days ahead or behind is perfectly normal at this stage anyway. 

Jess I'm on: 25mg steroids from ovulation. 40 mg steroids from bfp with intralipid drip treatment at 4, 8 and 12 weeks. I took progesterone after ovulation 400mg pessary and I take 1000iu vit d, 5 mg folic acid, pregnacare vits, aspirin, clexane (one injection a day 20mg) and a tummy settler for the steroids which can cause extreme trapped wind. A lot since there's nothing wrong with me and I'm unexplained ey? :haha: xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww rach sorry about your purse :nope:


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I think your measurements sound perfect! Even their equipment can be slightly off in the beginning because of how small your LO is so don't worry, you are right on track!!! 
Wowsers - you are on a lot of stuff! I am going to copy your regiment and ask my doc about all that on my next appointment. Is the clexane also a steriod?


----------



## babydust818

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!! :)

Jax has been a feisty thing. I don't know what is wrong with him but he can be so mean. He tries to get you when you don't even expect it. I've been telling him no but he doesn't listen. I got so fed up earlier that i was like "your butt is going outside for the day". This is his 2nd time outside since i found him. The first time was the other day but i stayed out there with him. Well it's been an hr and a half and i been outside 3 times calling him and have no idea where he is. I hope he's okay and comes back.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Rach - hope you had a great birthday yesterday!! You're coming up on O time with Miss Jess - are you planning out a BD schedule or taking it easy this month??

Kelsey - glad you feel like crap lol Do you gag when you brush your teeth?? That was the worst for me, I'd be throwing up and then I'd go brush my teeth and it'd make me throw up again!! I used a lot of mouth wash in the beginning lol. I think you asked me if we're doing daycare - and my MIL and my dad will be our daycare system - so LUCKY! 

I can't wait for new scan pictures ladies! when are those coming?? (Sam, Kelsey and Mel) 

SO, I found my wallet!! It was in the driveway!! I must have put my wallet on top of my car when I was pumping my gas and drove off with it up there and thankfully it made it to my driveway! I got super lucky! I had already cancelled my cards but it was worth it to not have to go to the MVA haha. 

We put a deposit down on a Dodge Journey yesterday! I'm so super excited! It's a dark gray with black leather interior and tons of bells and whistles - back up camera (a must for me), navigation, third row seating, sun roof (which I think is a little silly but whatever), and a bunch of other stuff - I'm so excited! Paying more a month for it than I would really like but I figured we should spend a little extra and get something nice since I wasn't too thrilled with my saturn these past few years. 

I hope you all have a great day and sorry if I missed anything!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Congrats on the new car!!! That sounds fabulous!!! And all the bells and whistles are going to be nice to have. When DH got his new car, we weren't sure about the Nav and back-up camera but now after having it is definitely a must have! So glad about your wallet!!! Its just nice to know it did not end up in someone elses hands, even if you did go to all the trouble to cancel your cards. 

I will probably be on the every other day BD plan this month. I really need to get this going!!! I think we might start tonight. I start up my CPA prep classes next month - there are 4 parts and 4 exams and that goes through the end of the year and I am worried about being exhausted through them if I did get pregnant (Classes are on Tues and Thur 6-10pm after working all day). But I really can't wait any longer trying to get pregnant so we'll see how it goes. 

Rach - Hope you had a fabulous birthday yesterday!

How are the rest of you girls doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 17 weeks Sam!!! Gosh how time is flying!!! Hope you are having an amazing time on your cruise!!! :boat:


----------



## babydust818

WHOA Linds. Thank GOD your wallet was in your driveway. I couldn't imagine what it looked liked with a wallet on the roof of your car lmao. That's hilarious but at the same time not lol. What such luck! So excited for the new vehicle!! The back up cam is so f'n awesome. Andrew's dad just bought a brand new 2012 chrysler 300 for his retirement and it has it. SOOO NEAT. I swear it makes life so much easier. You deserve it hun!! Will be SOOO cute you driving down the road with Oakley in the back! You're gonna be such a good mommy!!!!!! :)

Jess wow sounds like you're gonna be one busy girl. I hope you can just get preg this cycle so you don't have to worry about it. I also need to get on it as far as BDing and temping. I turned my thermometer on earlier and now it works. WTF. lol i don't understand but going to start temping tmrw. I must say.. it's been so nice to not think about TTC since AF lol. Time has gone by fast and not stressful. Wish my O was always the same because then i wouldn't even mess with OPKs or temping. Not using OPKs again this month though. Okay anyways lol.... get on it girl before i get you with that bat :grr:

My birthday was nice. Andrew took me out to dinner at Logan's Roadhouse. One of my favvvv places in the whole wide world lol. We got a steak dinner. Was mmm mmm good! He bought me an ice cream cake too. He is such a great guy. We may be strugglin a bit but he sure knows how to make a girl feel special :) I'm suppose to hear back about the job today. FX'd it's good news. Otherwise i have NO idea what i'm gonna do. Prayers please :D


----------



## korink26

So glad you had a great birthday Rachael, you deserve it! :) I love that Andrew made it special for you even though money is tight!! Did Jax ever come back? That's one thing with cats, sometimes if they've been wild for too long, they're kind of hard to tame. We had 1 cat that was the most loving cat and we had 1 cat that just hated us and would attack us when we weren't looking! Sassy things....FINGERS AND EVERYTHING ELSE CROSSED THAT YOU GET GOOD NEWS FROM THE JOB!!!
LINDSAY SO GLAD YOUR WALLET TURNED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! What some luck that it clung on until you got home :) That's so awesome that you have your parents to watch Oakley. I'm really hoping that between our 2 parents they'll do it, but I don't want to ask. I'm thinking they'll each take a day or 2 a week, so we'll need daycare for a day or 2. I guess we'll see! Can't wait to see pics of the new vehicle!
Jess I wouldn't worry too much about trying to take the classes and being PG at the same time. Everybody is different and some people to sound like they can barely keep their eyes open, but i've never really had that. I've been tired, but not like DYING tired. I think you'd be just fine (although 6-10 sounds like a LOONNGG TIME---especially after work), this group is a bunch of smarty pants so you'll have no problems! I thought you were done with all those tests for some reason---maybe it was Lindsay I'm thinking of?
So excited that you're ovulating soon Rachael and Jessie!! Hopefully it being summer makes the 2ww go a little faster (although Jessie you lucky duck it's practically summer all year round for you :growlmad:).
AFM---no headache today and no throwing up! It's so weird some days I wake up fine and others total crap. Thank goodness though, if I felt like total crap everyday that'd be a tough one.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls, where are you all today?! :)

Jax did return. He left for 11 hours. Glad he came back. I would of felt horrible. So yesterday i called the lady about the job. I call her office, her cell and emailed her. Didn't get a response until 430 and it was through EMAIL and she said it was a no. Yet one girl that i would of worked with that i'm friends with got approached by the woman and she asked if i would be good at the job and my friend said YES, hire her. Dude, i can't believe that bitch! I feel like writing her and saying "I strongly disagree with your decision. I've put many hours into that place. Barely missed any work. I've never been wrote up. Never been late. I kept to myself. I'm hard working, but yet you found a better candidate? Good luck with that. I feel you've made the worst decision". And maybe add a whore or bitch in there somewhere. :haha: So now i have no idea what to do.

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## babydust818

Happy 11 weeks Kelsey! :pink:
Happy 34 weeks Lindsay! :blue:
Happy 9 weeks Mel! :pink:
Happy 17 weeks Sam! :pink:

When do you get a gender scan Sam!?!?


PS - these are my predictions. I'm 100% sure Lindsays is right :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?! I have had an absolutely insane day today...just sitting down to lunch which I usually have 2 hrs ago at 11! Got into work at quarter of 7 and am finally sitting down! I'm exhausted and I still have a lot of work to do....ohwell! 

Rach - sorry about your job....have you thought any more about a veterinary clinic? I think you would like that! I see you tempd today...yay! So close to o! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Rach- so sorry to hear about your job. Maybe it's just not meant to be, I mean you left there for a reason right? Have you been out looking other places? FX that you are just going through a rough patch and this will all turn around! :hugs:

Lindsay- sorry you had a rough day :hugs: Thankfully you don't have much longer right...?


----------



## confusedprego

My last day of work is scheduled to be July 13th as of right now. once June is over the work load will lighten up a ton and I'll be able to start working from home once a week again and maybe even more as I progress even further. 

I have a doctor's appointment this morning and ever since last night I've been having twinges of pain in the area where my uterus used to be, and for some reason it's worrying me. I'm sure it's nothing but I've just never had it so often. I'm worried because it all started after I accidentally ate some cereal with bad milk yesterday and then he was flipping out and beating up that area down there. I hope I didn't hurt him and he was just mad at me!! I think I'm just being paranoid lol. He's moving around right now, so that probably means he's fine, right?? Well, I'll ask her today!


----------



## babydust818

I'd definitely say you're okay Lindsay. Maybe it just hurts from where he was kicking ya? If he's still moving that is really good!! Thank goodness for an appt. today. Can't even believe your 9 months is almost over. Where did the time go?

Jess thanks for the kind words :) I know it must have not been meant to be. No idea where to look now... hmm...

It's Friday for all you girls! Aren't you excited :happydance: Any plans for this weekend? This thread has been very quiet this week. Hope everyone is doing good.:thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

Today is Wedding day for Kelsey's sister! I bet she is soo nervous. That day is so special. Is she older or younger than you? I wanna see some pics of how gorgeous y'all look!!!

I have an interview at 12. It's not the best job but it will get me by if i do get it. It's cleaning people's houses. This lady started her own company and we are basically maids lol. I have the ideal hours though. Working M-F from 730am - 3pm. It's a part time job. She said we worked 5 days one week and 4 the next. So 63 hrs every 2 weeks. It's min wage but hopefully she's generous and gives out nice bonus's or raises? I'll see how all that goes when i get there. Going to try and apply for our state health insurance because i know this lady won't have it. That way i can get the show on the road and see what is wrong with me or Andrew.

Anywho, i saw Jess is on her :boat: this weekend! Have fun sweety. I'd love to have a boat!! They are the best things ever. So relaxing. 
Mel where have you been hun? I better go stalk your journal. Hope everything is okay!!
Lindsay you feeling any better? still got baby brain? LOL. is Oakley's room just about finished? I can't wait to see the finished look.
Sam where the heck have you been too darlin?!:shrug:

omg i had this psychic reading. it's the lady that said i'd conceive, give birth or find out in September and May. Well... she gave me a free reading months prior and said April. So i wrote her and was like "why are they different. you said april last time". :haha: well she wrote me back and said she doesn't understand why it's like that. she said she did the reading over and it still says the same thing. She said "I keep looking into this and trying to figure out if its "either or" and they just show the same thing, (the girl) and then they split the view, and then show the two boys together.. So I am not sure if that means girl first, and then followed by a break and then the two boys being closer together? As for Endo and no insurance, perhaps google it a bit more, see if there are things that you can take that are natural .... There are also things like astragalis, horny goat weed and false unicorn... these are things that both you and your husband can take and natural:)

Horny goat weed. lmfao :rofl: i was like WTF IS THAT? i googled it and it's a pill you can take. Another word is epimedium. Weird as hell.


----------



## filipenko32

Horny goat weed :rofl: 
Rach good luck hun, it's better than nothing, you could probably earn a lot? Glad jax returned! That psychic reading sounds amazing! I hope it comes true I really do, if not before! Xx
Kels I hope the wedding goes perfectly! Xx 
Lindsay glad your purse turned up safe and sound. Phew! Is Oakley still kicking away? Are you ok? xx 
Jess, how you doing Hun, which cycle day are you on? Xx 
Pink hope you're enjoying Rome! :yipee: 
Afm. No symptoms at all and slightly freaking out! Just been v tired. :wacko:
Hope everyone has a great Saturday :friends:


----------



## babydust818

didn't get that job either... i just feel like not even being here anymore. I DONT GET IT!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww rach :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how demoralising and awful it feels to not be able to get a job. I really struggled when I finished uni, it was awful, it took a couple of years to get a full time job that I liked. You will get there Hun, I promise you. Hang in there, keep looking, keep going to interviews and something will come up that's fate for you and you'll get your insurance and have your baby. It's not forever it's just a temporary life blip, we all have them! Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

thank you sooooooooooo much mel!! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

You feeling any symptoms today Mel? When do you have another appt? Sorry... my mind is just all over the place. I imagine you told us. Thanks for the kind words again. Always makes me feel so much better getting on here and chatting with you girls.

Kelsey you looked GORGEOUS at your sisters wedding! You're glowing!

Happy Father's Day to all your hubbies and to your Father's!!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach my sickness kicks in late afternoon to evening every other day, I've got it at the mo. But in the morning I've got raging hunger!! My next scan is a 10 week one kn Thursday at 3pm, still nervous about it. It really hasn't quite sunk in yet... Always here for you Hun xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA all weekend! Chris and I went out to the boat Friday after work and we spent the whole weekend out there. It was so nice to get away!

Rach- sorry about the jobs :hugs: maybe this is a sign that you are meant for something better!!! :thumbup:

Lindsay- how did your doctors appt go? What did the doctor say about the pain you were having? Could they be contractions already? Saw your new car pics!!!! Congrats again!!! And your shower... How was that? I bet you should have all kinds of stuff for Oakleys room now, you'll have to post another pic!!!

Mel - so happy you are still feeling like crap :sick: I am anxious for your appt this week, I can't remember but will this be the farthest you've been? Everyone has had some sticky beans here, yours is super sticky too!!! :happydance:

Kelsey- saw your sisters wedding pics! So beautiful and you look fabulous!!!


AFM - I am on CD 15 today and my temps have been pretty flat so hope O comes soon. We've started the every other day plan a couple days ago. It's starting to feel a bit like routine though, how do I get it from feeling like that... Ugh!!?? :shrug:


----------



## babydust818

I can't wait for your appt Mel! It always feels great being reassured that things are going to be okay! :thumbup: I know it's so hard to ever feel comfortable with the pregnancy. Even when you're 30 weeks! I hope you can get some peace of mind soon though. 

Jessie glad you had a good time on the boat. I know what you mean about BD becoming routine. That's how it was for me last month. I should have BD today but i just don't feel like it LOL. I will tmrw. I had alot of ewcm yesterday. Prob should of BD today but... it is what it is.

AFM i ended up getting a call back from that lady about the house cleaning. i only got a gig 2 days a week :( Total of 14 hours a week. UGH. it's better than nothing. she said shes going to have someone leave soon so i'll be able to pick up more hours. so we will see i guess. i work tues and thurs this week.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!!

Sorry I've been so MIA!! Work has been crazy and then we had friends in town for the baby shower (it was so nice to have them here!! I'm sad they left!!). 

Rach - that's great about the job!! Everything helps!! Congrats hun!! 

Mel - glad you're feeling yucky sometimes but not all the time!! Can't wait to hear about your scan - it's already 10 weeks?! Time flies!! :) How exciting 

Jess - I'll be stalking watching for O!! wooohoo!!

Kelsey - you and your sister looked amazing this weekend!! congrats to her and I hope you felt as good as you could the whole time!

I hope Sam is having a great time on vacation :) 

AFM - As most of you noticed on facebook - we got the car this weekend right before the baby shower :) I just love love LOVE it!! I feel like it's our first "real" car with all the options and everything we wanted, it's so nice. 

We also had the baby shower this weekend and that was tons of fun too! We had so many people there it made us feel really loved and it was really special! We had a coed shower which I thought was much nicer - plus it meant no games - yay! haha We got a ton of stuff but definitely still have lots to buy! The room has made a TON of progress but I want to get a couple more things before I post pictures. I have my work friends baby shower next weekend so we'll be stopping by the buy buy baby after that to get the big items we didn't get. 

Oh and I talked to the doctor about the pain down there and she said it's from Oakley moving and from my cervix softening (OMG!). Kind of made things sink in that they're really happening. She said I'll probably "drop" in the next couple weeks if I'm feeling that. I have weekly appointments until I deliver - crazy crazy! 

I hope you all had a great weekend!!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!

Rach - so glad you heard back on the job. It might not be the perfect situation but maybe it will turn into more or a least hold you over until you find something else. Sometimes employers like to see someone working when they hire them so maybe that will help with something else. Then you can just tell them that the reason you are looking is because you want something full time. 

Lindsay - So glad that your doctors appt turned out good. Little Oakley is just getting things ready for his arrival huh! :baby: I know you mentioned a lot of items from the registry where still there, did you end up getting some of those items and they weren't marked off or did you just get other things instead? I don't think some people realize that they need to have your registry scanned at checkout so the items get marked off the list. 

AFM I was so tired last night after going out for Father's day that I could not muster up enough strength to :sex: We really need to do it tonight because I think O might be coming. My temp was only up a little today but I had some twitching in the ovary area so I don't know if that's a sign. Rach - you need to get on it tonight too!!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay your car is amazing. I love how shiney it is LOL. You so deserve it and so does little Oakley. I can't believe it's getting closer to go time. I just am sooo shocked by how fast time has gone by. That's nice you have appts every week now. Do you feel you might go early?

Jess we better get on that BD today! Would be so awesome if we even O'd the same day! Hope we can get PG together as well :) 

Hope all the rest of you girls are doing good. Miss ya!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jess it's really hard not to make it into a routine :nope: I don't think I succeeded, I was like NOW, not now, NOW, NOW NOW, not now lol. He felt used and abused I'm sure!! :haha: it's hard I don't know what the answer is.... I have never got as far as I am now so I have hopes sky high! I've got my scan at 6.15Pm this Thursday when I will be 10 weeks, all scans so far have been good but I'm still nervous you know how it is. I hope you get pregnant with your sticky bean really really soon and rach too xxx

I'm jealous of jess's boat too rach, it sounds amazing doesn't it!!?


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I will be so anxious for your report this week!!! You definitely sound like you have more symptoms than you did with the others so that's great. I had symptoms with the first but not so much with the others. You are really doing great and I really feel this is your forever baby this time. 5th time's a charm right....!!?? I hope its that way for me too!!! 
This routine thing is driving me crazy. You're right its hard not to make it routine when you have to tell them that today is the day. DH mentioned something about it the other day so now I feel bad but what else can we do really. We have specific days that we definitely need to get on it right...??? The rest can just be fun time! :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah it just has to be done! So long as hubbies get :sex: at non fertile times too I think it's ok (although I could hardly be bothered at other times! lol) . You know what I've actually had less symptoms this pregnancy than my others!! I was REALLY sick for my 4th. Im only more confident because I had never had 'perfect' scans before this pregnancy, tbh I can't really see why it would suddenly stop because I don't have a blood clotting disorder or anything. All my other pregnancies were always a week or so behind dates / sac too small / yolk sac too big etc etc etc. This time perfect and strong heartbeat! What can go wrong?? :wacko: lots probably!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I think things are looking perfect :thumbup: and if there were issues they would have shown up in your other scans like you said!


----------



## babydust818

Mel i have high hopes for you this time around. Like you said, you're farther along than you ever have before. Seems like the beginning was the problem for you, but now you're past that and the baby was measuring correctly... AND the baby had a strong heartbeat!!! THAT IS AMAZING HUN! That little Me-mo isn't going nowhere!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope so but it's still hard not to be more nervous than excited before a scan. I think I will always be beside myself in a scan room :wacko:


----------



## babydust818

I can only imagine how scary it is. I will be the exact same way. Just keep the faith and hold onto all the hope! I've got a super good feeling about this time for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach and Jess - have you both already O'd?!?! let the chart stalking begin!! 

Mel - I can't wait for your scan on Thursday :) Everything is going to be perfect! I freaked out before every scan but deep down had huge hopes that everything would be fine - and it was/is!! Even once I got to 20 weeks, my heart would skip a beat when they put the wand on my belly, it never really goes away. Now I can feel him move all the time so I'm more confident but I'll have moments of "is he ok??" when I'm sure other mom's-to-be never even get that. 

Kelsey and Sam - how are you ladies doing?? Haven't heard from you in a while! Hope you're ok! 

AFM - had really swollen feet last night. Kirk was cute and was really worried, I assured him it was a very normal pregnancy symptom but he rubbed them for me and made me get off my feet as soon as he saw them <3 I've had a bit of swelling here and there but last night was the most yet. I'm going to try to keep them up as much as I can at work today (not so easy). Other than that, just waiting for my appointment on Friday! 

Hope you all are doing lovely :)


----------



## babydust818

Awh Lindsay. I hope you're feeling better. Andrews sister had REALLY bad swollen feet from like 4 months until she gave birth. I never saw someone's feet so damn big! You have such a great hubby!! As for O... i think i did yesterday according to my temp, but i'm afraid i'm already out this month because we didn't BD until late last night (11ish). 

AFM well i'm getting ready for my first day. Wish me luck. Got to be there at 730-3. Yippie Skippie.


----------



## confusedprego

I don't think the time you BDd ysterday matters...its good that you did! And my feet really have behaved themselves until yesterday and even then I've seen much worse! My gfs at work were freaking out lol it was funny. They all make a big deal about the things you have to do/give up/"deal" with while you're pregnant. Nobody in my program really has kids during it...they think I'm crazy but you gotta do what you want for your life not what other people think you should do...ok rant done! Lol :)


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!!! Well this morning FF friend marked O for me on Saturday. So I am 3 DPO. I am going to wait another day or 2 just to make sure before I start my progesterone. I hope we did enough this month I thought O would have been yesterday because I had some twitching in the ovary area so DH and I squeezed in some :sex: one last time last night just in case. Now when I see it was Saturday I wish we would have done it that day. We did it Friday night pretty late (11-ish) and I was planning to do the every other day thing and do it Sunday but then that didn't work out so I hope Friday night was enough. We did it a couple days before on Wednesday too. This month was strange.... I've had sore boobs for a couple days now which I thought was really weird. I really don't notice it this much this early, also had a more gradual temperature rise and not as much EWCM that I noticed. We'll see what happens. 

How are you girls doing?

Rach - you definitely had a temperature rise this morning!! Looks like you've done good with the every other day plan. You should do it again tonight just in case! :thumbup:

Linsday - a lot of girls get the swollen ankles while pregnant. Some even had trouble getting their shoes to fit! See if you can elevate your feet some at work and drink lots of water!!!


----------



## korink26

Alrighty then, I have some catching up to do! I've been trying to log on from my phone and read and keep up, but it's so hard to write back. So I'm just going to go page by page, so if I re-ask questions---sorry!
The wedding went really great----it was supposed to be really hot and humid and it ended up just a perfect day! It was such a long day for me, and my dress was way tight and I was beyond ready for bed when we finally got home (around 130 am). but it was beautiful!
Rachael that's great you ended up getting that job--even if it's only 2 days! She could be doing it as a trial and then when she sees how great you are she'll give you more hours! Also, looks like you O'd!!! wwoooohhoo!!!
Jessie---looks like you O'd too! Did either of you do OPKs this month? I soooo know what you mean about the BD'ing being such a scheduled thing, DH hated that about it, but he didn't care because he wanted me PG! I think your BD schedule is fine, aren't you the girl that got PG and you BD'd wwaayyy before O??? Your hubby has super sperm :) Glad you got out on the boat!
OMG LINDSAY---YOUR CERVIX IS SOFTENING!!! AAHHH!! Soooo exciting!! And that's great you had a great baby shower---and love the new car! It must make driving to work a little bit more fun, huh? :) Did you get any new pictures of Mr. Oakley?
Mel can't wait for your scan---it'll be great! Can't wait to see your pictures! I have my 12 week scan on Monday the 25th---after that I think we'll make it official and start telling everybody. I'm so scared though, and keep worrying it'll be bad and then we never got the chance to tell everybody. Ugg, wish I wasn't such a negative person.
Good luck at your job today Rachael---I'll be thinking of you!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I had a scare today because at 4am this morning I was spotting brown! I was beside myself and thought it was all over! So I went for an urgent scan this morning and all is well! He / she is measuring 2 days ahead so I am 10 weeks today and the heartbeat is 183!!!!! Everything looks normal so he didn't know where the bleeding had come from, he said not to worry. :cloud9: over the moon but still a bit shaken!


----------



## filipenko32

I love his 'fat' tummy , it's like his mum's roid belly lol! Do you think (s)he could be thumb sucking!?
 



Attached Files:







Memo_10_weeks.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh Mel!! That is a scare!!! I am so happy you went in for reassurance and everything turned out just PERFECT!!!! :happydance: What a great pic!!!  It always amazes me how fast they change from looking like a little blob to looking like a real little person!!!!

Kelsey - glad you had a fab weekend!!! So I am guessing your family knows about being prego, did anyone else suspect at the wedding? It might have been harder to hide your bump in that dress with everyone staring at you walking the aisle, etc!!! :winkwink:

Rach - Good luck with your job today! Like Kelsey said, I think she may be just trying you out to see how things work out.


----------



## babydust818

OMG look how much Me-mo has grown since last sono! Mel i am SOOOOOO glad that scare ended up for the best!! Wow that is just insane. I think it's a girl but i see you think it's a him. HMMMM...?! :haha: 

Kelsey you look absolutely gorgeous in your sister's wedding! Your dress didn't look tight at all to me. HOORAY for scan on the 25th!! It's going to be perfect and you're gonna get to tell EVERYONE that you're preg! I'll never be able to keep it a secret that long LOL. You girls are strong. 

Jessie hmm sore bbs?! Sounds like it's all headed in the right direction. We didn't O together but it's okay! I hope this is it for us. I'm so sick of trying LOL.

Thanks girls for the job wishes. It was alright. Cleaned some pretty immaculate houses. Gorgeous ones! There was a couple girls i'd like to punch in the teeth and may do it one day if they don't STFU. They're so snotty when you ask them stuff and act like they're better than me. That won't last long.[-X


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I would punch them one, I hate people like that! They don't understand that life will not always be a bed of roses for them and then they fall hard. I hope you get some bonuses etc and more hours. 

Kels your 12 week scan is round the corner!! OMG you're going to be so over the moon when you see your baby moving etc. I can't wait for you. I have a wedding in July and I'm worried about it being a long day, I am asleep by 9pm atm! Glad you really enjoyed it though! I can't see the pics of you though, am I being dumb? 

Jess I think you'll be pregnant again in no time at all!!

Lindsay OMG you're so close now, I can't wait to see pics of Oakley!! :cloud9: (in your arms or on 'the outside'!)


----------



## confusedprego

congrats Mel!!! Are you still spotting?? Maybe you just have one of those "subchoronic" bleeds or whatever that is drying up and leaking out...I'm sure I butchered that spelling but they warned me that I might have some spotting because I had one of those from the baby burrowing into my uterus. The picture is adorable! 

Kelsey - you looked great at your sister's wedding!! Can't wait for your next scan and for it to be official to everyone!! so exciting! how are you feeling?? and no more pictures of little oakley - he's way too squished in there and totally burrowed into my cervix-area to get a good face pic lol ohwell! 

Jess - you'll be preggers in no time! I think your schedule looks just fine! 

Rach - glad your first day went ok! I'm sure it'll get better and hopefully the lady will give you more hours soon but anything is good, right???

AFM - very minor swollen feet tonight as compared to yesterday, I tried to drink more water today so that probably helped.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm too early for temps :( 

I'll check back later!!


----------



## BeachChica

My temp is in. FF changed my O date again so now it says Sunday. What do you think? Ugh! I wish we would have done it that day.


----------



## confusedprego

I think you need to keep dtd just to make sure...I'm afraid its going to switch on you again - which might be good since then it'll switch to a day you did BD but I think you'll be fine either way just keep going for a few more days! Maybe switch it up and do it in the shower or somewhere fun so its not so routine. I've heard that a lot from ladies about being routine but DH and I never stuck to one position or even one place :blush: and I think that helped make it fun. I also never did the legs in the air thing...just went straight to bed or after. We have been very fortunate that getting preggers hasn't been our problem which is how you guys seem to be too so have fun!


----------



## korink26

Oh my gosh Mel, what a scare! At this point though I've read and my Dr. said that it's fairly common to get some brown/red spotting because of everything stretching. So I'm sure that's all it was :) Me-Mo sure is gorgeous isn't he/she :)
Omg Rachael, I'd so want to punch them in the face if they were snotty lil brats who expect everything. Maybe dip their toothbrush in the toilet?? JK JK JK JK :) 
Jess I'm not sure if you O'd on CD15 or 16? Either way I think you're fine. Did you skip OPK's this month? Can't wait to watch your temps these next couple days---Rach still waiting for your temp today!
Thank you girls for the compliments, I didn't feel very pretty! The whole mc and TTC got to me and I've gained about 8-10 pounds since last year, so ugg. I feel like I did have people whispering if I was or wasn't----because for only being 12 weeks I do have a bit of a bump---although it could just be my chubby belly :) My sister's boyfriend asked her about it (he has a big mouth so I asked her to please not tell him until after our 12 week scan) so she didn't lie and just said yes. He said he figured because I wasn't drinking at the wedding and I drove people home after (isn't like me, usually I'm the one that needs to be driven home :) ) and then he had the nerve to say "didn't know if you were getting chubby or pregnant!" Sometimes he doesn't think before he talks....
Anyway, happy hump day ladies, can't wait for Friday!


----------



## babydust818

I need a new damn thermometer. I tried taking my temp last night before bed just to see what it said and it went dead on me before it showed up. THEN i tried taking it this morning and it said 96.93 or something. WHHHAT? I don't think that sounds right. Something is sketchy about it. I hate that f'n thing! :grr:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! I will try to give it a go tonight too just in case! :winkwink: My temps were kinda whacky at the beginning of the month because my body was still trying to adjusted back after the trip time change but hopefully I will have another high temp tomorrow and the O date will stay. I need to start my progesterone but I want to be sure of the O date before I start. 

Kelsey - I know what you feel about the weight gain. All of this MC and TTC definitley has gotten me pretty unmotivated about trying to keep the pounds off. Whenever I do get prego though I really stop paying attention to it because I always feel like I need to eat a little more and better than I normally do. Oh, I don't use OPK's. I just rely on my temps. 

Rach - get the new Thermometer!! Or else!!! :grr: do you have a Target where you are? I got my BBT thermometer there. It shuts off after a couple minutes of taking the temp so I think that helps save the battery. Also, when I turn it back on the next time it shows my last temp for a quick second so if I took my temp and went back to sleep I don't have to worry about remembering it.


----------



## babydust818

Mine does the same but for some reason the battery is no good in it. I am just so mad at the thing. Going to try to get a diff battery and see if that helps. Otherwise i need to buy a new one.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - looks like you def O'd!! so exciting! You guys getting hit by this crazy heat wave too? I guess it is summer - I shouldn't be so surprised!! lol It's going to be right around 100 here today, I can't even imagine what it's supposed to be there! 

Rach - did you get your thermometer to work?? do you trust yesterday's temp?? When do you go to work again?? Do you think it's going to work out??

Kelsey and Mel - How you ladies been feeling?? When are our next scans??

Sam - where ya been??? we should be getting close to a scan for you! 

AFM - I weighed myself this morning and I actually weigh a pound less than last week - which is kind of weird but probably ok?? I didn't feel well last night so that's probably why. It's probably good that the weight gain is slowing down - it was skyrocketing for a little while! I'm up 33lbs as of this morning. I've been getting super tired again - not the weird delirious tired I got with the first trimester but just like exhausted. I'm hoping today will be better because I'm working from home today so I can take little breaks and stay off my feet all day. We'll see!! Doc appt tomorrow - Strept B or something test...??


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - HAPPY 35 WEEKS!!!  You and I are the early birds here!!! :coffee: Yes still looks like O for me. We were going to do one more time last night but after dinner I was so exhausted I just couldn't muster up the energy for it. Hopefully the other days of BDing were enough. Yes, this heat wave has been ridiculous. I can't even imagine what August will be like. It looks like there is something brewing in the Caribbean so we are in for a wet weekend. I wouldn't worry about the pound too much. Weight fluctuates so much during a day that I am sure its fine. I bet it will be nice to be working from home to give your feet a break! Good luck with your appt tomorrow!!! Will they do any more scans or is that it? Gosh Oakley will be here in no time!!! :happydance:

Sam - are you back from your vacation yet? Can't wait to hear about it!!!

Kelsey - HAPPY 12 WEEKS!!! :yipee: How exciting!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I think you're good with the BD - looks pretty real to me now! We are the early birds on here!! I work best in the morning, I fade really quickly in the afternoons - always have!

Good luck with whatever is brewing down there!! I guess you won't be out on the boat this weekend :( 

No more scans of our little man - he's so shoved head down with his face buried that my SIL hasn't been able to get any pictures other than his feet (on the right top of my belly). Those are super cute but he's pretty crammed in there so it's not really worth the time of fighting for measurements lol. We got some great pictures at 28 weeks that I'm really happy with! 

Sam - I totally forgot you are on vacation - I hope you're having a great time!! :) 

Happy 12 weeks Kelsey! so exciting! :) Can't wait for your next scan picture!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls!! Back on Terra firma!

Linsday- Happy 35 weeks, wow can't believe Oakley is nearly here! Pity about the scans but as you saw you have your 28 weeks ones and he will be here soon enough to see.

Kelsey - happy 12 weeks!! How are you feeling? Do you feel a nit more confident yet? I still have odd wobbles and got my doppler out as soon as I got home yesterday as I never took it away with me. I haven't had a proper look but for the quick scan I saw on FB the wedding looked fantastic and so did you. Glad the weather wasn't too hot either. As for the weight gain I think all of us esp after mc had put on weight, me included so as from my other posts I TOTALLY understand how you feel. My bump at 12 weeks seemed more like flab but after that I didn't see to get bigger just my belly got firmer and feels more like a bump now and that does make you feel different about yourself. Hope that makes sense.

Jess - it does look like you have ov'd, I wonder if it changed to Sunday because of the EWCM data. I think the pm bd Fri will still be good though!

Mel - replied in your journal. Glad the spotting has stopped, that must have been scary for you. I remember my red bleeding at 12 weeks and that was scary too. 

Rachel - Glad you got that new job, hopefully after they see how good a worker you are they might up your hours. Shame the other girls are so snotty. I hate people like that. We are all the same and no one should treat anyone else differently. That damned thermometer of yours is trying to torture you. I think its time for a new one! 

afm - had a good time on the cruise. The best place we went to was Rome but it was soooo hot 33oC (91oF) We saw the Vatican, St Peters Square, the Colosseum, Trevi fountain, Pantheon. The weather on ship was great but I struggled to find shade sometimes so I didn't overcook little smartie! The entertainment was good but the comedian based his show towards the vast majority of the ships population age range which must have averaged at least 70 years old!! Food was excellent which means I must have put on at least another stone but daren't weight myself!! I haven't put any pics on FB yet but I will. Any other news I have missed out on. I tried to read back but may have missed something. Missed you all.


----------



## babydust818

Quick update -- Work has been good. Worked today and picked up a day (tmrw). Went to use my thermometer this morning and it wouldn't turn on. I was so mad. Right now is when i need it most. Maybe it's God's way of saying 'don't stress it this month". Hmmm maybe it will happen all on its own?! Yeah... wishful thinking! Anyways... i like my job. It's hard work but i'm use to it. A lot easier than housekeeping at a hotel but a lot more detailed. I'm thinking of starting my own business eventually.


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you are enjoying the job Rachel and yay for the extra day. My brother is a painter and decorator and has just come back home after living away for a few years and has set up his own business and doing really well. Scary initially but in the long run much better.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - :boat: welcome back and Happy 18 weeks!!! Gosh I can't believe how time has flow for you!!! So glad you had such a great time on the cruise. I can't wait to hear about it and see some pics on FB! Did you go in the Vatican Museum? That place is huge!!! I really think next cruise I need to depart from Rome so we can spend a few days there.... There's just too much too see and I know when we went it really felt rushed! Maybe you are right about the EWCM on Sunday changing O date. I may take that out and see what it does. I noticed it in the morning so it really could have been from overnight or even the day before...?

Lindsay - no boating for me this weekend but my work has scheduled a "team building" event on a party boat. Basically a booze cruise!!! Let me just tell you how fun that will be... the forecast is calling for 15 knot winds, 2-4 seas and 80% chance of rain!!! Can't wait!!! Even I might be taking some motion sickness stuff just in case!!!

Rach - that's great you picked up some extra hours! I bet it does feel slightly less stressful working for a small business like that rather than a big company with all the extra rules etc. that go along with that. Are the owners of the homes there when you guys cleaning or is it just you girls? I would really love to have someone come clean my house, I have absolutely no time but Chris won't go for it. I am still working on him about getting someone to come mow the lawn. He is so tight when it comes to that stuff!!!! :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - just wanted to check and see if you were back from your scan today... please post pics!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh I didn't realise Mel was getting another scan today. She doesn't say so on her journal as she was working today, first day back at work.

Yeah, Rome was mental. So busy and so much to see that you do need a couple of days there. We did get in to the Vatican, the place is massive, but not the sistine chapel which was a shame. Hmm your team building weeknd sounds 'interesting'!


----------



## confusedprego

Chart's lookin good Jess!! :) 

Sam - your pictures are amazing on FB! love it!! 

Heading off to my doc appt soon!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Friday Girls! Well I am finally home from our team building outing, thank gooodness! The weather held out for us so it was okay. Our driver seemed to have a little too much to drink though, which we did not realize until we were on our way so that was not a good thing. 

Sam - I need to go to FB and check out your pics!

Lindsay - How did your appt go?

AFM - another high temp today so I started my progesterone this morning. I tried taking the EWCM off my chart from Sunday but it still left Saturday as my O date. Hopefully we got it covered. 1 week 'till testing starts!!!

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? Its probably going to be a quiet one for me as I we're supposed to be in for in for a very wet weekend and that depression in the Caribbean looks like it may be turning into a tropical storm. Oh how I love hurricane season!!!! ugh!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Next scan is at 12 weeks girlies!

Pink your holiday sounds amazing!! I was laughing at the 'average age 70' bit. I understand the frustration to find shade, I was like that when I went to Barcelona with pregnancy 3. xx

Rach, I think you should set up your own business!! Haven't you had probs with that thermometer before? 

Lindsay glad you got all your pics now!:cloud9: You're going t0 see him so soon for real!! Xx 

Jess, I hope the high temps keep coming, got everything crossed for you!! :dust: 

I had a busy day yesterday teaching 5 year olds and then I went to see a West End show with my sister in law, my hubs had got us discount tickets. It was brilliant but I was very sick and exhausted by the end of the day so I think I did too much - I have never felt worse sitting on the packed tube on the way home at 11.30pm ish. So I'm resting today as after the show I felt all these pulling pressure pains so much so I had to sit down!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for another temp rise this morning jess!! I think you've got the BD covered! Especially since you said you BD'd late Friday night :) Have you thought about doing OPKs? I found them so fun lol and then you really know for sure what day you O. I think FF is just like a window of when you could have. 

Rach - Hope this week went well for you at your new job and that you're liking it! Try to stay away from the snobby girls - I know - easier said than done! 

Kelsey, Mel and Sam - how you ladies feeling?? Any symptoms?? Sam - you feeling any movement yet?? 

AFM - I've been losing my appetite at night, I think it's from the heat. Weight gain has tapered off a bit but the doctor said that's normal in the last month or so. I also told her that I get sharp pains in my "downthere" area and asked if it was bad the baby was moving in such a way that it hurt down there and she said it's more likely my cervix softening than the baby doing anything. It feels like he's trying to rip my cervix open sometimes lol but I guess it's not him! He is super active - so I asked if they can be too active and she laughed and said no, so that's good! I forgot to ask about my fingers hurting so badly at night (not sure I've even mentioned it to you ladies), but it seems pretty much anything I bring up they're not concerned about anyway lol. My fingers have been super swollen, I can feel the water retention when I bend them and at night they actually hurt when I try to bend them and often I'll wake up with one or both my hands asleep. I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring since like week 20! I've always had water retention in my fingers throughout my cycle, so I guess it's not surprising that is where I'm having trouble in pregnancy. I hope I'll be able to get them back on one day!! :/


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - definitely take it easy today! I found the more I pushed myself in the first trimester - the worse I felt! But I had to get up and do something every once in a while or else that would make me feel awful too! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay that's exactly how i feel! Sorry about your water retention :hugs:. The pain might be the baby's head and pressure on the cervix maybe? I can't believe youre so close now!!!!! :cloud9: how you feeling, a bit / lot scared but excited? Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - glad to hear that things are going well, despite the exhaustion! I can't wait for your 12 week can. I took a peak in your journal to see if you had been to the doc and I saw that you are back to work. That's great! Hopefully that will help the next 7 months to by faster for you! 

Lindsay- Gosh all that swellingand pain "down there" sounds so uncomfortable! You don't have too much longer thank goodness!!! I can't remember but did you have your other shower yet? I am anxious to see some updated pics of Little Oakley's room!! If I don't get my BFP this cycle I will try the OPKs. I may need to ask you girls about them because I only used them once when I was first TTC. After my doc suggested the temping I've just relied on that. 

Rach - how are we supposed to help get you prego if you don't have he proper tools? I don't think it's worth temping any more at this point but if you don't get your BFP this month I would def toss the thermometer and buy a new one so you can start your temping next month!!! 

Sam- I saw your Rome pics! They are great. We went to many of the same places, although you had some great pics of St. peters, we never got in there because the Pope scheduled a last minute mass in the square the day we were there and they closed the Basilica. What did you end up doing in Naples? 

Kelsey- How are you feeling? Do you have your 12 week scan coming up this week?


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 12 weeks kels!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

So, I'm up in the middle of the night because I have a terrible sore throat! :( I'm too scared to take anything although I know I'm allowed to take tylenol - I'm just too scared to for whatever reason! I know it's from post-nasal drip and I'm all anxious about it as I have a tough week at work this week - I don't want it to get out of control. I have a big presentation on Monday and I'm afraid I'm going to be so out of it that I won't be able to concentrate - or even worse that I'll lose my voice! 

I had my other baby shower today (work/school friends) and it was really nice!! We then went to buy buy baby right afterwards and bought all that was remaining on our lists of thing we needed ($1200 worth!! ouch! lol) but I feel so relieved to know we have everything we could possibly need now! 

Mel - I'm feeling super excited!! I can't wait for him to join us - just nervous now for this cold and what it means for the little man. I can't believe this is the first time I've gotten sick since I've been pregnant - I get sick all the time usually! lol 

Well, I'm going to try to go back to bed before DH realizes I'm not in bed and tries to come find me  Hope you ladies are having a great weekend! :)


----------



## babydust818

According to Jess's chart i have this big huge super duper feeling that she's pregnant! I have everything crossed for you!!!!!! GAH!!! 1 more stinking week too.

Linds i am soo happy everything it all set for Oakley! That is GREAT! He is going to have so many things to play with and keep him busy. I hope you start feeling better before your presentation tmrw :( That would be terrible to lose your voice. OMG a week from today will be JULY 1st. Not too much longer girl!!!!!!!!!! I am about to dance and go crazy from excitement!

Mel how are you doing hunny?! Wow you're almost at 11 weeks. Almost out of 1st TRI!!!!!! I bet you are so over the moon. I couldn't be happier for you. You've been through so damn much that it's about time all this has come together. Not too much longer until your 12 week scan!!!!!! Time is flying by.

Kelsey woohoo for getting past 1st Tri!!! You're fine girl. Didn't you have a sono though? Maybe i am thinking of someone else? Where have you been btw? MISS YOU tons!!

Sam i'm glad you had a great time on your trip. Sounds like it was relaxing and peaceful. I can't even believe you're that close to 20 weeks. I swear the time is just FLYING by. 

AFM -- my job is alright. I hate it because she never gives raises. So i'm stuck at min wage. FML. So i'll be looking for other jobs and hoping to keep this one maybe 1-2 days a week besides. I got to know the snobby biatch and apparently NO ONE likes her lol. Go figure. I hate it that i can't temp right now. I know i should have bought a battery a few days ago but i swear i forget. You girls remem how long it took me to get my thermometer because i'm so forgetful. UGH! :dohh: I don't even know how many dpo i am or nothing. BOO! I think i did O on CD16 and then my thermometer messed up. Just gonna stick with that i guess. Anywho... next month will be the month i did get pregnant last year. So if it doesn't work out this month i am desperately praying it does next.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Lindsay!!! I am so sorry that you are feeling sick. It's so crazy having a cold when so darn hot outside isn't it!!??? Can you call your doc and see if there's anything you can take? I got a bad cold during my first pregnancy and there where a few over the counter cold meds I could take. Unfortunately they didn't help much but maybe that would provide you a little relief! 

AFM- I woke up this morning feeling very wet "down there". Almost felt drippy, sorry TMI. Has anyone had this? It also felt a little sticky but that is probably the progesterone. The concistency was much more watery than the progesterone usually is when it comes out. I dont know very strange. 
It looks like Tropical Storm Debby has formed in the Gulf. It has been raining like crazy all night and it's really windy out.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Rach! I hope so too! I don't seem to have any symptoms yet so we'll see. I keep squeezing my boobs :haha: to see if they are sore! 
Glad everything is working out for now on your job. If you don't get raises, do the customers give you girls tips? As for the thermometer, I don't know if I'd bother with the battery, those little batteries are expensive, I would just get a whole new thermometer just in case. Your other one sounds like it had issues.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your chart looks fantastic!! love it! I get that "wet" feeling all the time as soon as I got preggo! I think it started out real creamy but now it's mostly just wet...yea gross! I wear panty liners pretty frequently and if DH and I don't DTD often enough - it gets really bad! Sorry - that's gross lol 

Rach - I would just buy a new thermometer - your old one sounds no good! Do you have just a regular thermometer you use to check if you're sick?? I used one of those for a month and it worked well enough - although you might as well go get another one since it's too late to temp this month. 

AFM - my throat is still really bothering me today but Kirk was great this morning and went out and got me some Nasal Rinse stuff (like a nedi pot), some halls, OJ and children's tylenol (and some cookies  ) I did a nasal rinse last night and that helped me fall asleep. I did a bunch of research online last night and they say short periods of sudafed is fine but that has phenylephrine or pseudoephedrine in it which they say can mess with your blood pressure and runs this risk of reducing blood flow through the placenta but as long as you've had a normal healthy pregnancy, it's fine. Well, I don't like the sound of that so I had Kirk get the Children's Tylenol so that if I can't sleep tonight I'll take that - I really don't want to be completely miserable during my presentation tomorrow. I'm just trying to minimize what I take - I've made it so far without medicine!! Laying in bed all day today to try to shorten this - my mom is bringing over some lunch, I'm so spoiled! 

I'm so anxious to go through all of our stuff for the baby but I figure I should just rest today..

Hope you all are having a good weekend!!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! I might do some google searching to see what that is. I have been wearing the panty liners too with the progesterone, but this was just strange. 

So sweet of DH (and your mom) taking such good care of you! I hope getting some rest today will help you feel better!!! :hugs: Did you pack your hospital bag yet? Gosh it's getting so close for you!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I know, I feel very fortunate today! I couldn't resist putting the pack and play together though :/ Back in bed now! I don't actually have the bag for the hospital packed yet, but we really need to get on that! I have the bag out, just nothing in it...!


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Lindsay - I hope you feel better soon, I too and suffering with a bad sore throat. I have been gargling with soluble paracetamol (yuck) and using soothers after realsing I can't had the the antiseptic/anaesthetic strepsils -boo. Back to work for me tomorrow too, really don't want to go back just yet.

Jess - things sound really promising, like Lindsey I had creamy cm from about 5dpo onwards and no have lots of watery cm, sometimes is feel like I have wet myself! Fingers crossed Rachels predictions come true! 

Rachel - Just try to ignore the stuck up one as much as possible and concentrate on doing your bit. Sometimes is seems easier to get another job when you already have one so maybe you'll find something soon. I agree, might be easier to get a new thermometre and start from scratch as that other one had 'issues'!!!

Kelsey - hope you are okay and are having a relaxing weekend. Did your sister go away on honeymoon?

Mel - are you working again next week. hope you had a relaxing weekend after your very busy Friday.

afm - don't know if I said before but I am feeling some movement now. Difficult to describe but getting them everyday so not just a bit of wind! I have been trying to google prams and have been driving myself insane as I have no idea what to go for. We had a quick look in babies r us and still no further forward. I took a bump pic yesterday but haven't got round to putting it on the computer yet.


----------



## korink26

Welcome back Sam!! Glad you had fun with some sun and good food. Can't wait to see your bump picture :) Soooo thrilled your feeling some movement!!!! Did it just start since 18 weeks? I'm ddyyyiinnnggg to feel something, I can't wait. You asked about my sister and she's actually going on their honeymoon in January when it'll be cold here.
Jessie, your temps are looking AWESOME!!!! Can we please speed up this next week?! :) Glad your team building went good on Friday, sounds like you're having some crazy storms by you! I love a good storm, but can't imagine what it's like by you. Obviously nothing like a little WI storm!
Lindsay you poor girl, you can't catch a break this week! Hope you feel a million times better by tomorrow. You should be able to take Tylenol anything---so Tylenol cold or anything like that. I've been getting really bad headaches and I hate how often I have to take Tylenol but the Dr. keep assuring me there's no harm. And holy crap---$1200 you had to spend after your showers?! Holy lord, I better start stocking up on stuff now! And get your bag packed hun, Mr. Oakley could decide he's ready any day now :) Omg, IT'S ALMOST HIS BIRTH MONTH!!!!!
Rachael---hopefully you'll get some tips like Jessie said. That would hopefully make up for the minimum wage. Either way, I bet any money is nice to have at this point. So just keep up the good work :) Seriously your thermometer is such a POS!!! I'm sure this will be your month, so you won't have to worry about it next month :)
Had a good weekend. My sister is kind of down in the dumps because she's been having abnormal Paps since 2006 but with follow ups they always came out fine. Well now she went in for the follow up and she has moderate to severe dysplasia and has to have a LEEP procedure and then has to wait 6 months to have a follow up Pap and if it still comes out abnormal has to have another procedure and wait another 6 months to TTC. She's really bummed because she's 33 and her DH is 36 so she feels pressured to get TTC. The Dr's are stumped though because they've tested for every HPV strain, and they've all come back negative. SSoooo....hopefully that turns out good for her and she only needs the 1 procedure. This weekend we had a party that I didn't feel like fake drinking anymore so I didn't and a couple ppl did ask us and we just admitted it. Tomorrow is our big scan at 9 am and after that we will make the official announcment to everybody. I'm ssoooo nervous because I feel like it's too good to be true and something bad is going to happen. But, deep down I feel like everything will be just fine. ssssooo anxious!! Alright girls, hope you all had a great weekend. I'll update as soon as I can tomorrow!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- hope you got some rest today and are feeling better. I keep forgetting to ask you, have you decided if you are going to nurse Oakley or use formula?

Sam- hope you feel better soon, do you think you might have run yourself down a bit during vacation? That is so great about the movement. Is it something your DH can feel too or just you? Can't wait to see your bump pic! :thumbup:

Kelsey- I am so excited for your appointment tomorrow and you're officially moving out of the first tri!!!! Woot woot!!! :happydance: I bet it will be so nice to finally tell people. How will your work be about that?

AFM- it has been pouring ALL DAY LONG here today with gusty winds. The tropical storm is forecasted to make landfall in northern Florida in a couple days but we are still under a watch as it may change direction. It's going to be a very wet few days!!! Oh what I would do for a day or two off from work!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I had a LEEP procedure about 4 years ago now and that is why I had scans every two weeks with this pregnancy. It was really not painful at all and it got rid of the dysplasia in one procedure! It took about a year for it to fully resolve but each visit got better. I would think if the follow up if things are moving in the right direction she could start ttc and they would just have to watch her cervix - which they would anyway. If she has any questions tell her I'd be happy to chat with her on Facebook or something! 

Jess - your chart looks great! I'm so excited for you! I'm going to try to nurse - which is why our trip for baby stuff was so expensive - the breast pump was $400! Then we had to get the car seat/stroller and the pack and play...and of course we insisted on getting top of the line everything so it really added up! 

Sam - I strted feeling consistent movements around 18 weeks too! I think I felt him every once in a while strting around 15...but I questioned it until 18 when I really felt him every day even if just once during the day. Just wait til your little one can reach your ribs! Then you REALLY feel it! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the scan kels!!!!, update as soon as poss and let us know, so excited for you!!! My 12 week one is next tuesday, can't believe it. You'll be able to tell everyone freely today, your phone will be off the hook!! 
Sorry to read about your sister, I hope she gets her baby soon and finds out what's causing the abnormal result! 
Jess I love love love storms I am jealous!! It's getting close and sticky here which I hate, i love the rain and cold much much more lol! 
Sam I can't wait for you to feel movement! 
Lindsay I cannot wait for you to have oakley and to see all the pics!!! So exciting!

My friend on the rpl thread who had four mc's over 2.5 years has just had her baby girl!! :cloud9: :cry: :yipee: I am so happy for her and emo today because of this!


----------



## babydust818

Awh mel that is great about your friend!! She deserves it sooo much just like you do!!!!

Kels make sure to update us ASAP!! I can't wait to see how things go. Like Mel said.. now you can announce it to the world. I am so happy for you!!!!!!! That is so terrible about your sister. I couldn't imagine them missing it all this time.. so hopefully it just happened and it won't be so bad. 

Linds i love love love your bump pic!! You look sooooooo adorable. How are you feeling today? Is the cold gone?

Jess omg your temps are looking sooo perfect!!! GAHH!!!!!!! I am so anxious. I couldn't imagine how you're feeling. :happydance:

Sam awhhh you're more than likely feeling movements. That is just amazing. Makes me want to be pregnant more!! I bet it's the best feeling in the world.

AFM -- i had such a nice dream last night. I dreamt that i met Mesina (the psychic) and she told me i was pregnant with 1. I was thinking.. "no way, i don't feel anything right now". Well i ran out and took 2 PG tests. I was only 7dpo and both showed up clear as day but with 3 lines? LOL it was weird. Then i said "are you sure i'm not having twins?". She was like yeah. Then i was disappointed for a sec and then was super happy. Umm i pray i don't have twins. No idea why in my dream i wanted them LOL. If that's what i end up having i will be ecstatic!!! BUT if not i won't be disappointed either lol. In my dream after i found out i was PG the first thing i was going to do was jump on here and tell you girls LOL. When i woke up i said "well i guess it's a BFN this month. Reason why i say that is every month in the 2WW i always have prego dreams and i feel like the one time i don't have them i'll be PG. I'm so weird.


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls! Scan went great, baby caught up and is measuring on track---hb in the 160's this time, and the coolest was the baby waved! Seeing those 5 lil fingers was the best :) Did a couple back flips and then seemed to fall back asleep. So I went out the email to my friends to let them know which was something I was really looking forward too :) I forgot to ask, but do you guys know, does 2nd tri start at 13 weeks?
Jessie another great temp today! When's the earliest you'll test? I think work will be fine I planned to talk to my boss as soon as I got back from work but then her door was closed and now I lost my nerve! I think she'll be fine, but we have 1 possibly 2 people retiring this year so I think she might freak a bit...
That's so sweet of you Linds, the only reason I had heard of the Leep procedure was because of you so I told her if she had questions that I'd ask you because you know everything :)
Mel that's great about your friend, love hearing happy endings like that. What did she name her? Can't wait for your 12 week scan!!


----------



## korink26

Oops Rachael you musta posted same time as me---I LOVE YOUR DREAM :) Mesina annoys me, I think she's full of it. I emailed her back twice to ask her to clarify a part of her reading (she said we'd hear news shortly that would be difficult for us to take) and she just never responded at all. Thought that was rude.
I pray pray pray that your dream comes true THIS MONTH. I'm like you, I would have been fine with twins, but would prefer just 1 at a time.


----------



## babydust818

Awhhhhhhhhh I AM SO happy for you Kelsey!!!!! It's all sooooooooo much more real now, huh? That's soo good your baby has all 5 fingers! Doing summer salts in there? LOL. That is sooo gosh darn cute. Do you have any pics to post?!?! I am so glad everything turned out the way we all hoped!!! Sooooooooooooo happy!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels i'm so happy for you!!!! I got shivers down my spine reading your post!!! :cloud9: pics pics pics!!!! Xxxx

Rach lovely dream! It will come true!!!


----------



## filipenko32

My friend's baby girl is called Delilah Vida Honan and then the last name :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Kelsey - I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: It mut be such a sign of relief to be able to finally tell people!!! When I was responding last night I forgot to respond about your sister. I hope everything goes OK for her and like Lindsay said, hopefully they will be able to get it all in 1 procedure. 

Lindsay - yes I hear those pumps are expensive, but I guess you save money in the long run. I get a box of formula delivered to my house it seems every time a DD passes so I just got another and was going to send it to you if you were going the formula route. 

Mel - Omgosh, the storms were terrible last night. You would have probably loved it but it woke me up quite a few times. So much wind and rain hitting the windows. That is so great your friend in the RPL had her baby after all of those losses. :yipee: Do you know what she did different this time?

Rach - I hope that dream means positive things for you this month. Maybe Mel can help analyze what it all means. FX!!! When will you test?

AFM - I am planning to hold out testing until Friday if I don't get AF by then. I really don't feel any different. My boobs are slightly sore if I really push or squeeze them :haha: but that occasionally happens for me anyway so I am not sure I can really call that a symptom. I have still been a little watery down there but its been mixed with progesterone the last couple days so I am not sure now if its the same as I had over the weekend or just the progesterone.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess she did what I did funnily enough! She went on clomid or some similar fertility drug, had a trigger shot to release the egg(s) and iui (I didn't do the iui). I'm convinced it was this that regulated my hormones and made my egg better! I had 2 eggs after the clomid but obviously only one fertilised. 2 released as I had 2 corpus luteums. I also had help to thicken my lining because my period before this pregnancy was so light. My lining was thin due to the erpc. I had estrogen tablets to thicken my lining just before ov. Xxx

Also Jess I had no symptoms whatsoever before this bfp, in fact I stopped the steroids I was so convinced it was a bfn!!


----------



## babydust818

Mel i got a question for ya. This girl had a trigger shot and is now 9-10dpo. She is getting positives with the pregnancy tests (using strips) but the blood test today came back a 5. Do you think she is PG? Didn't you get a faint BFP on 8dpo? She had her shot the 13th.


----------



## BeachChica

That's great Mel! I think depending on what happens this next time I may try that too... a trigger shot to get the egg released earlier and possibly with or without IUI. I really feel like egg quality is an issue. I have been taking the 200mg of CoQ10 for some time so I really hope that helps next time. 

I am hoping I don't need them next month, but in case I do I want to be prepared.... where do you girls get your OPK test strips? I am sure I can get them online somewhere but wanted to see what you girls recommend. 

Kelsey - do you have a pic to post from today?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I'm so happy for you!!! :) :) :) :) It's so exciting to be able to tell people!! I had people asking me by 12 weeks if I was pregnant cuz my belly popped out real quick!! How's your belly doing??? Oh and seriously tell your sister I'd be happy to answer any questions at all!! It was so devastating to me when I found out I needed the LEEP and then once it was over, it was no big deal! 

Mel - can't wait for you next scan!! woohoo!!

Rach - I have everything crossed for you this month!! Don't worry about Mesina - this is your month!! 

Jess - Keep that formula! If your chart keeps looking the way it has been, you've got nothing to worry about! I didn't have any symptoms at all until the night before I got my BFP I started crying and being super emotional about not being pregnant lol turns out I was! 

AFM - I was feeling a bit better this morning but as I had a stressful day, I'm just flat out exhausted tonight! I have tons of work to do tomorrow but my boss won't be in and I can just get my work done and head home! The craziness should end next week and I'll finally be able to relax and get all this baby stuff unpacked and put away! *And pack the hospital bag* - I still can't believe it's that time already!!


----------



## korink26

Jessie---I had absolutely NO SYMPTOMS before my BFP---and actually I didn't really have any for awhile after either. So I think Lindsay is right, you better keep that formula :) All the way until Friday we have to wait?! aww man!! lol jk jk I used the digital OPK's and just got them at wal-mart. clear blue digital I think? Pretty pricey but they were always spot on.
Lindsay---glad you're feeling a little bit better! How did your presentation go today? Yes, get that hospital bag packed!! This is so crazy we've all been friends for 36 weeks now---what I did before you guys I have no idea! :) As for my belly---well I'm glad to hear you popped at 12 weeks, because I've been feeling so big and I feel like I shouldn't be yet! I guess I keep comparing myself to a friend that stayed in her regular jeans until like 20 weeks and I can not get my jeans to button AT ALL. Then today at the Dr's I realized I've gained 3 lbs in the last 2 weeks!
I'll post the u/s in a sec----I hate that they have such a crappy lil portable machine because we don't get clear pictures of the profile or anything. They don't use a better machine apparently until our 20 week u/s. Lindsay, can't I borrow your SIL just for a bit?? :)


----------



## korink26

Here baby Mc is----measuring 12W3D
 



Attached Files:







12W4D0001.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babydust818

Awh Kels!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

I guess i'm a bit too early for Jessie's chart!!


----------



## korink26

Another great temp today Jess!!!!! Aaaahhhh!!!!!
Rachael how are you feeling??


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww great pic Kelsey!!! :happydance: I know I said this before but it really does amaze me every time I see one of these how fast they start looking like a real baby!!! So have you named him/her Baby MC...? :baby:
I don't know if this formula will be any good by the time I need it even if I get my BFP this month so if you want it let me know. 

Still High temps for me today, my LP is usually 11 days so we'll see what happens with my temps over the next couple days. I don't want to test to early and start my disappointment :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Kelsey! I love the picture!! My SIL would love to scan you - come on over to Maryland!! lol Don't worry about the belly! I couldn't button my pants at 12 weeks either! Oh, and my presentation was fine - had to run across the hospital too many times trying to get everything set up - thought I was going to go into labor haha but the actual presentation was good! 

Jess - yay for another great temp!! I have a great feeling for you!! woohoo!! 

Rach - how you feeling about this month?? When do you think you'll start testing?? 

AFM - Feeling a little bit better today - just really tired! It's tough having a cold and not being able to take anything!


----------



## babydust818

OMGosh Jessie.... you're such a champ for holding out on a HPT. I have a really really really good feeling about your temps.

AFM-- no i'm not feeling lucky this month. Just feel so blah. I feel like it's going to happen but at the same time i feel like it's not anytime soon. *sigh*


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so glad your presentation went well and you are feeling a bit better! Were you able to talk anything at all?

Rach - :hugs: please do buy your thermometer. Can you run to the store tonight? Don't open it and if you end up not needing it this month you can always return it!!!

Kelsey, Mel, Sam - how are you girls doing?

AFM - Chris and I have started looking at new cars. We went to the dealership over the weekend and again today. Ugh I am wracking my brain over what to do. Off to crunch some numbers!!! :dohh:


----------



## babydust818

I wrote Mesina and this is what she said:

The reading is interesting, as I do not sense issues that surround fertility at this point, but rather divine timing. While I am aware that your fertility is being affected in some way or form &#8211; it is almost a sense in the reading that it is merely to slow things down, not to stop it altogether. I can see so much energy going into this baby to come, that there is a lot of emotion and love that begins the intention, so this child is coming from the most pure space. On the other hand, I sense fear and unease &#8211; partly with the child&#8217;s soul that he is nervous and partly within you that your womb is carrying some trauma from a previous experience. I know that emotionally you have tried to heal your body, yet I feel some residual energy resting there almost creating a slight blockage within the body.

My feelings are that perhaps you need to cleanse and rebalance your body&#8217;s energy. I feel that you could do this yourself, through meditation practises and also some chakra rebalancing to release the emotions that are pent up within and create a deeper flow in the womb. I sense that as the summer progresses, so shall the likelihood that this pregnancy will come &#8211; yet the timing seems to be non fixed with you, something that is not always typical. I do believe that your son will arrive here, so to see you pregnant up ahead is not a struggle at all. This child is very destined into your life and I believe that between the nerves and residual energy the timing just hasn&#8217;t found itself coming together to bring the pregnancy forward.

August is still a hugely significant month for this boy, the strength of that month is important. I also feel that you should not worry about losing this pregnancy, that there is nothing in the energy or reading that all would be lost, especially if you continue to encourage him on his journey while you are pregnant &#8211; this is very important. In a way I believe that your own fears and worries have been difficult and there has been, in the past, some blockages created from that. Yet now I sense that you are further away from those emotions, the rest is just stored memories in a way in what your body has endured. Trust the timing, I know that things have been tough waiting and hoping for this baby &#8211; yet I also know that life has a habit of putting things in our path just when we need them most.

Try the chakra rebalancing &#8211; this can be done yourself with some cheaply obtained stones and meditation. If you are comfortable this could help release some of that blockage. The rest is up to him and I feel that you need to turn to the coming months ahead for more signs of his arrival &#8211; I believe he will do his best to try and come again.

Also your partner feels to have been through a bit of a struggle in some way &#8211; perhaps he needs a little down time, even if only each night to relax. I believe this would help his fertility in some way, as I feel he has a tense energy.

These timings are never always fixed in place, but where we are on our journey. I hope that you and your partner find some relief in the pregnancy by conceiving, but please above all don&#8217;t give up hope. I sense that your determination will take you very far.

Good luck!

Blessings,
Mesina


----------



## confusedprego

I like that reading Rach!! Sounds very promising!! I don't know what Chakra is but you should try some yoga!! It has worked wonders for me over the years not only physically (back issues) but mentally too!! You feel so relaxed afterwards! and if AF shows - go get a new thermometer asap!! Or just go get one now, I'm sure you'll be having another baby after this one!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess - I was able to talk fine, thankfully! I do the Neti Pot thing, but the squirt bottle version and it works wonders!! I'm feeling a lot better today but can just feel the snot *gross* all up in my sinuses and the back of my throat. Hopefully I'll feel better by this weekend. I felt good enough last night to wash another load of baby stuff, so I'm getting there! My house is just a disaster right now :blush: DH has helped a lot but it still needs a good cleaning!

What kind of cars are you looking at?? I strongly recommend the Dodge Journey ;) lol


----------



## korink26

I'll comment more later-but I just had to say that your temp today Jessie is AWESOME!! Did a lil cheer for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! :coffee:

Rach - I like Messina's post. Like Lindsay said you should try some yoga or look into that Chakra. I think its expensive but I had read a lot of girls on here talk about acupuncture for getting pregnant. Maybe something like that is all you need. Did you run out last night and get that BBT thermometer!!!???

Linsday - I love your bump pic! I hope you get rid of that cold quick!! Are you all done with all of your house construction now or do you have any other renovation plans?

Sam - *Happy 19 weeks!!!* :happydance:

Mel - *Happy 11 weeks!!!! * :yipee:

WooHoo girls!!!! You all are leaving me in the DUST!!!!

AFM - another high temp today which I am happy about. I still don't feel any different so we'll see what happens tomorrow. Writing this I just realized that I forgot to put in my progesterone this morning (I usually do it in the morning and before bed). Do you think it will be OK if I just do it when I get home from work. I am worried now but I think some people put them both in at the same time right...? Ugh!!!


----------



## babydust818

Awesome temps Jess!! When are you thinking about testing? Tmrw sounds like a good day ;)

As for Mesina... it's very reassuring and soothing. I just don't even know if i can believe any of it anymore though. I always listen to what these 'psychics' say but they're always wrong. It's nice to have positive vibes sent this way though. I just am at that point where i feel like giving up and not even trying anymore. Just let 'time' come together because i sure the hell can't control that. I'm just so frusterated with this whole damn thing and it makes me so depressed. If i'm trying or not i'll be depressed. It's terrible to feel this way. As for symptoms in this 2WW.. the tops of my boobs are sore but i rem they were last month too. Ughh


----------



## BeachChica

Girl, don't be depressed... this might be the "blockage" that Messina is talking about. Think _positive _:flower: thoughts!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess. It's just so hard. I've been trying to stay positive and not be so down like i was months and months ago. I feel i've done a lot better. I guess i just have to face it that there's nothing more i can do but wait. When are you testing girl?!!?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls I am having a wobble that I'll get to my 12 week scan next Tuesday and the hb will have stopped :cry: it's my first wobble. :nope: I just can't believe I will be that lucky to have a baby after 4 mc. Really struggling today and I have no symptoms. Not sure whether to go for another scan tomorrow to ease my mind, but I have one for free on tuesday so I should just wait shouldn't I?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I'm so happy for you!! your chart is like picture perfect!! Might you sneak in a test tomorrow?! I got a positive at 11DPO with this pregnancy! Does your doctor have any plans for when you get pregnant this time? Like anything different??

Mel - don't worry! everything is going to be perfect!! Your symptoms should be easing a bit by now anyway and you're on the steroids so they're really going to be diminished! If you can wait, then wait, but if it's stressing you out, it's not worth stressing the baby out - just go take a quick peak and put your mind at ease :) 

Rach - how's the new job treating you? still like it?? applied anywhere else?

AFM - feeling a bit better again today. Had a bit of a mental breakdown when I got home due to work being stressful and sitting in traffic on the way home - I feel so mentally fragile this past week or two! I'm feeling better now, thankfully!


----------



## babydust818

Oh Mel :hugs: I know you're feeling so overwhelmed but it's not impossible to have a baby have 4, 10, 20 miscarriages!! I bet you are having symptoms today, but they're just not as strong as other days. I know it's so hard to not get worked up, but after you get to that appt. and see your babies heart is beating 160 bpm - you're going to realize this is your rainbow. I know you had 4 soggy mixtures to your cakes, but the doctors have gotten such a closer look at what was going on and tried correcting it so you could get your forever baby. It's all going to be okay. 

AFM-- tonight my bbs are achy... well my left one. It's a normal symptom of AF though. *sigh* Jess are you testing tmrw?!?!?


----------



## babydust818

Awh Linds, it's because you're probably so anxious for Oakley's arrival and all the stuff you need to get done before he gets here. I can't believe it's officially less than 1 month!!!! AHH!! Just try and not get too overwhelmed with everything. I'm sorry you've had a rough day. Maybe Kirk will rub your feet and make you feel so much relaxed!! Work is going good. I got more hours which i am happy about.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mel - Don't worry. I know easier said than done but everything has been measuring perfect so far I really feel like you are fine!!! Can you get away somewhere with DH for the weekend to take your mind off of things until Tuesday? 

Lindsay - sorry you had a tough time today. I drive a long way to work too and the drive just kills me. DH and I keep talking about moving but with kids we feel like its better to be in a house where we are. Oh, you asked about the car.. I was looking at the 2013 Acura RDX. I have a Toyota 4_Runner now and really wanted to get into a more luxury vehicle. The dealer is not coming down much on the RDX since it just came out but they are doing an INSANE deal on the next step up (the MDX) so it has us really torn about the purchase. We may go into the dealership tomorrow again with the check box so we'll see. How are things going with your new car? I bet it's sooooo nice to drive!!!


----------



## babydust818

Ahem, excuse me missy :grr: you still haven't said if you're testing tmrw or not?!!?


----------



## BeachChica

LOL, we'll see. If my temps are up tomorrow. I may.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: feeling a bit better today! 
Lindsay sorry you're feeling fragile too :hugs::hugs: it's all those darn pregnancy hormones!!!!
Jess I'm getting excited for you!!!! :test: :test: bet this is your month!! Bet it is! :yipee:
Thanks for the idea about going away, might just do that! 
Rach how you doing Hun? I'm not sure you can take everything the psychic says but maybe use as a very general guide? I used a psychic after my second mc and she said I would have 2 children and there was something pointing her in the direction if my neck lol! Wonder if she meant thyroid even tho my thyroid is fine I was given thyroid tabs after that reading to get my thyroid from 3 to 2 as one fertility doc was picky about that even tho my other 2 scores without the meds were lower than 2! Go figure! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I LOVE the Acura MDX!! it's sooo nice!! Now is a good time of year to buy and within the next few months because the 2013 models will be coming out soon so they give really good deals on the 2012s. That's what happened with us, we probably could have gotten an even better deal if we waited another month or so but we kinda need it now, haha. I'm too early for your temp!! FX'd for you!! :)

Mel - glad you're feeling better!! Everything is going to be great :) Think happy thoughts for that little one of yours!!

Rach - glad your job is treating you well and I've got my FX'd for you too!! you decide when you're going to start testing?? and don't worry about symptoms! I swear I didn't have any at all and that was why I was so convinced I was not pregnant. 

AFM - I'm doing a bit better both physically and mentally today, thank goodness!! Hoping I stay this way throughout the day! I felt so bad for Kirk yesterday with me breaking down on him but he's so sweet and has told me so many times he's been waiting for me to get emotional as I've supposedly been so "normal" the whole pregnancy - god I love him!! :) And yes, I'm definitely feeling the pressure of getting everything done for Oakley and having no time/energy to get it done! Things should lighten up at work by next week, so he just needs to snuggle in there at least a couple more weeks to give me some time to finish getting everything done!! I think I would feel better if the car seat was in the car...I'll get there!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girl, beem mia. I have lurked but not posted Full of the cold/sore throat, asthma so I have been going to bed early as I am so shattered after work.

Mel - glad you are feeling better today.

Lindsey - :hugs: for the meltdown. I get frustrted driving home so it must be worse when you are so close to the end. We all deserve our 'moments' and I feel have been quite good and not been to emotional especially after what we read about so maybe my time will come also! When do plan on finishing work?

Rachel - I agree with the others about mesina, just use it as general guide. Sometimes taking a month off or relaxing about the ttc will help you. I just wish I could grant your and Jess wish to be pg I am glad work is improving and you are getting more hours.

Jess - oh temps are looking good, can't see todays yet and am excited to see if you tested.

Kels - can't remember if I said on an earlier post but love love the pic. Hope you are feeling okay. It si so good to be able to tell people, I felt like a weight hadbeen llifted of my shoulders. How was everyone when you told them - thrilled to bits I guess.

afm - as above just starting to get over this cough/cold. Taking quite bad as not had cold for about 3 years and can't take anything for it anyway!! Just looking forward to a relaxing, quiet weekend.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Happy 36 weeks!!! :yipee: Yes I love the MDX. It was never really in our price range before (and still really isn't) but they are running such great deals on the 2012's that its hard to pass up.

Kelsey - Happy 13 weeks!!!! You are officially in your 2nd Tri!!!! :happydance:

Sam - so sorry you haven't been feeling well either!!!

Well girls I had a temperature dip today but I still tested. Its BFP. We'll see what happens over the next couple of days. I feel like I am out but I am secretly hoping that its just too early.


----------



## babydust818

Jess you got a bfp?!?! or did you mean to write bfn?


----------



## korink26

Uummm....yes i'm wondering too---jess bfp!?!?!?!!??


----------



## korink26

Ok I'm catching up now!
Lindsay---so glad the presentation went good! You poor thing, I think you're at the point of exhaustion, but just hold on only a couple weeks left. ALMOST JULY!!!! Kirk sounds like such a great guy <3 I have been wanting to try the Neti Pot soooo bad! I always have trouble with my sinuses and sinus headaches so I have no idea why I don't have one yet...When is your last day of work? Or are you planning on working all the way till the end? I'm so scared of my water breaking at work! Oh, and another question for you, is the bag packed yet? ;)
Rachael---interesting reading. Mesina ticked me off and still has me worried a bit by her stupid reading for me (her telling me I'd hear news that would be difficult to hear still has me terrified I'll miscarry or something), so idk what to think of her. But I do believe that people seem to have fertile months (look at how many people have a bunch of their kids all in the same birth month) so I really believe this month and next are your fertile months :) Have you tested yet? I feel so bad that you're feeling so down....I know how you feel....TTC was the longest 16 months of my LIFE! So glad work is going good for you and you're getting more hours! Hopefully you buy something fun with your first check :) how are Jax and Sadie?
Jessie I'm going to google this vehicle--sounds fancy and pretty! You guys are giving me the itch to get a new vehicle, that won't happen though. I'd LOVE an Acadia..I want pictures ASAP if you get it! What color (sorry if you said already). If it was BFN today (I'm DYING because if you got a BFP I'm going to do a dance!) don't be disouraged because mine at 12DPO was pretty light, I'm not sure I would have had anything at 11DPO.
Mel glad you're feeling better, it's perfectly normal for your symptoms to be subsiding. I actually haven't really felt pregnant the whole time besides being hungry and occasionally icky feeling. If you do get a scan today, I want to see a pic of ME-MO!
Awww Sam hope you feel better! Lindsay must have gotten you sick! :) jk It seems that when somebody is PG they always get one really awful cold...I also haven't had one in years...get rest and let hubby wait on you hand and foot :)
**AFM---brought some pink and blue cupcakes to work today with a little sign and everybody was excited about it. One lady that I don't love came and said OH i thought you've been looking pregnant. Idk, I can't wait to look pregnant but the way she said it rubbed me the wrong way for some reason.
Have a great day ladies--happy Friday eve!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey don't worry about stupid Mesina. Nothing bad is going to happen. She is a damn nut. I wouldn't put 2 thoughts into what she says. I'm trying not to. Only thing that her and this other lady have in common is Mesina says my baby should be born under the month of August, and the other psychic said Sept i'd find out. So it would make sense for that time frame. The most exciting part about that is i've always wanted a May/June baby. May (my sisters birth month) and June (my birth month). Would be nice! It seems forever away though. ANYWHO --- like i said... not going to read too much into it (YEAH RIGHT). Sadie and Jax are doing better. Jax has changed completely. He's been so good. He always wants to cuddle... whereas when we first took him in he wanted nothing to do with humans. I am so happy things turned out the way i hoped. That is such a good idea with the cupcakes!! Is there any gender you're leaning towards? I am still sticking with girl. About when will you have your gender scan? Another month or two? I am so excited for you! I imagine your coworker meant her comment in the nicest way. Although some people have a real shitty way of saying it. When might you post a bump pic?! I love progression pictures.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - one of my (return) patients a few weeks ago asked if I was putting all my weight back on! I was probably at the same stage as you. Some people just have no decency. Others have asked but said it in a nice way so never bothered me. A few people at work (the dept is big) still don't know and I have noticed them chatting away to my face, glace down at me belly then back up again!

Rachel -I am glad Jax is being all lovely dovey, he just wasn't used to having the love.

I'll admit I had to reread Jess' post as I just read it as BFN, it was only after you guys pointed it out I saw the bfp.


----------



## filipenko32

I think Jess meant BFN because of what she wrote right after that when she said she thought she was out. YOU STILL GOT TIME JESS!! I really hope it transforms into a bfp or you did mean :bfp: !!!

Lindsay try not to put too much pressure on yourself hun :hugs: At the end of the day you're going to be a fantastic mum and if the truth was known you probably can't prepare properly anyway when you don't actually have Oakley here. Probably best to get that bag packed though! I'm so excited for you!!!! :cloud9: 

Pink thanks for your lovely msg on my journal (me and pink chat in a few other threads girls, we don't ignore each other lol!) That woman was so bloody rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think she is jealous :growlmad:

Kels and Pink I have heard so many bad stories now of people making insensitive comments. And I think Lindsay suffered a few too. I am prepared with my very heavy handbag to hit them over the head with it!! And I think you two should arm yourselves too. How dare they mess with a pregnant woman AND her hormones! :haha: 

Rach, yeah I would take that woman with a pinch of salt!

I have chilled out today and you girls made me feel so much better too. No scan I am going to wait until Tuesday - I don't think I am EVER going to relax before a scan and 'know' that all is ok i really don't!


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach that's so great to hear about Jax!! Usually if cats aren't used to humans they don't seem to come around much---so that's great he's a lil lover now! Are him and Sadie getting along any better? Well that's a good sign if both psychics were in line with their prediction, although I think it'll happen this month or next :) I have always thought I'd have all boys for some reason, not that boys are my preferance by any means, just never saw myself having girls. But idk, I've done the ring test now a couple times and the chinese predictor all say girl. Ryan right away said he thinks girl and now others are saying they think for sure girl so I think they're swaying my opinion! I really have no clue---except now I'm not certain it's a boy like I always thought it would be. DH refuses to find out gender so I guess we'll be waiting 27 more weeks to find out (and I am the least patient person alive). I took a bump pic at 9 weeks and totally meant to at 12 weeks but didn't get around to it so I think I will tonight. 
Lol Mel, love it. Although I wouldn't want any blood on my pretty purse so I think I'll maybe just have to use my pepper spray?? ;) Sooo glad you're feeling better, this is your forever baby so you just get used to it mama! Tuesday will be hear before you know it and just think you're giving the baby almost a week longer to develop so you'll get to see even more detail of the baby at your scan! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kels :hugs: I feel like you're going to have a boy kels!! I have this instinct you are!! Xx
Rach glad you're bonding with jax now! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ps pepper spray would be a good option too! :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!!

Kelsey - You should try the neti pot!! I prefer the squirt bottle one because if your congested at all it's easier to clear yourself out - kinda gross but really works like a charm! I am planning on working until July 13th, so 2 more weeks!! I'm so excited next week is July 4th week so I can have an extra day off and get that bag packed!! :blush: I'm so bad! I've had so much to do with work - I even got up super early this morning to do something for my boss because I was too tired to last night but what we're working on is due at 9am on Sunday, so at 9:01am on Sunday I will be a MUCH happier girl! 

Girls - don't worry about the comments! I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one that thought some people just didn't make comments in a very nice way! I've gotten used to them but it used to make me kind of upset even though I loved my belly. I get "you're still here?!? when are you due?" pretty much every day at work but I'm OK with that one now that I only have 2 more weeks of work!

Mel - glad you're feeling better! Everything is going to be great on Tuesday! 

Rach and Jess - how you ladies feeling?? I'm guessing I'm too early for temps, I'll check as soon as I post this :)

AFM - doctor's appointment this morning...SIL might try to take a peak at Oakley if she has a break in patients! I thought the next time we would see him would be his birthday but maybe I'll get one last peak today :) Been having a lot more cramping, not sure if they're considered braxton hicks or not, just feels kind of like period cramps..might be from stressing about work (poor oakley!)

Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## confusedprego

I wasn't too early for temps!! Jess - your temp went up again!!!! did you test????? !!


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo Jess on the temp rise again! I'd test tmrw if you don't want to today!!! I have a good feeling.

Lindsay i hope you start feeling better. Have you had braxton hicks before? Some girls start at like 20 weeks with it. I hope you do get to get a peak at Oakley one last time before his arrival!! :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm not sure if they're braxton hicks, they're just like period cramps that I've been getting since about 30-32 weeks I guess and I told the doctor and they didn't seem concerned, so that's probably what they are. I've just been getting them more frequently lately.


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh girls, sorry, I have not caught up yet... its been nuts the last couple days with work and this car purchase. Sorry I meant to say BFN. I guess I was half asleep still when I posted yesterday!!! :coffee:

I had a temp rise today but when I put in my progesterone I saw some blood on the stick and since then I have had some light bleeding so I'm out this month. DH is going to be on a tight leash :grr: next month for :sex: !!!! 

I will catch up and post shortly.....


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey  So why pink on the cupcakes.???? OMosh, I would not be able to wait to find out. I am a planner!!! And like Rach said, dont worry about Messina. 
So we had a big argument with our regular dealer yesterday and walked out. They were about $1500 off of what weve gotten from other dealers over EMAIL!!! Not even going there in person much less buying a car there!!! Ugggh Anyway, we spoke to one of the other dealers last night and they offered to match the lowest price weve gotten plus throw in a few extra things so I think we may have a deal. They are sending over the paperwork today and if everything looks good we will be going over there after work. It all just happened so fast and almost seems too good to be true, but well see. The car will be silver. I love silver. I think it looks so sharp (plus it always looks clean!!), with black interior. I actually like the Tan interior but everyone tells me with kids etc you want black and the Tan was not available in the silver on the MDX. Booo!!! I will post a pic if we get it . 

Sam  when is your gender scan? Do you have a preference?

Lindsay  Kirk does sound so sweet!!!! You found a good one!!! :thumbup: Could those cramps contractions? You need to get that bag packed this weekend!! Dont wait!! Just throw your PJs in there and some slippers and you will be good! 

Mel  Your post was hilarious about the handbag!!!! :haha: Did you make any plans for the weekend?


----------



## babydust818

Don't feel bad Jess... i started spotting just a couple hrs ago. UGH. My boobs hurt real bad too. I guess it's all apart of the craziness of TTC. :nope: Anyways, I LOVE YOUR NEW VEHICLE!! Congrats darlin. You deserve it.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess and rach boooooo to af showing up :nope: :hugs: :hugs: but that car should cheer you up Jess, it sounds really fancy!! :cloud9: Yeah black is probably much better for when you have your baby! 

Kels are you going to find out the gender I can't remember if you said you were or not!

Lindsay, I think some of the 30 week + girls I know on the pregnant after recurrent mc thread have those pains too. I think it's the baby putting pressure on your nerves and cervix. It's good that the doctor is not worried. How often are they? Must be a bit scary :hugs: 

Afm my 12 week scan is on tuesday and I'm going to be soooo nervous on the day. Omg I will be petrified. Kels how did you cope as you had your so recently. Were you petrified? 
Can't see what can go wrong if all was ok at 10 weeks though :shrug: 

Anyone do anything nice this weekend? Me and hubs went on a lovely riverside walk in a meadow yesterday. There was a mummy and daddy horse with their little foal and hubs said that's us :cloud9: meaning me him and Me-mo!! I nearly cried. I hope that comes true...


----------



## babydust818

Awh that was so sweet of your H, Mel. I know it's nearly impossible to not worry about your appointment, but everything is going to be okay! :thumbup: I have all faith that this is going to work out. I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already!! I didn't realize you and Kelsey were that close.

AFM-- woke up this morning and spotting is gone. I imagine it will start back up soon. It was dark brown and kinda gooey last night. I had tested yesterday and the day before but it was a bfn. I need to just stop testing and wait until AF was suppose to come. I'll never learn lol


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

we had terrible storms on Friday night and have been out of power since then :( I'm at my in-laws right now. 

Still having some cramping and the doctor said it's good that I'm having them - it's my uterus practicing and they are braxton hicks. Crazy! They said they just want to know if I get more 4 or more in an hour and they're just sporatic right now. 

Sorry Jess and Rach about AF!! :(


----------



## korink26

Lindsay---it's Sunday so that means you get to relax a bit from work!! Glad you're body is getting some practice in so that it knows what to do when Oakley is ready to make his entrance :) Hope you stay comfortable though and they're not too bothersome. Did your SIL get a peek at Oakley for you on Friday?! Hope the power comes back on shortly, good thing that didn't happen when he's here! Oh, and the annoying question, is your bag packed yet?! lol
Sorry AF came Rachael and Jessie (or did it come Rachael?!). Jessie---I need to see this new vehicle--must be on facebook? How exciting! And yes, put hubby on a leash this month! I think if you can get the perfect timing we'll be seeing the beautiful BFP!! RAch are you getting a diff. thermometer or just saying eff it?
Mel---2 more days until your scan (well actually less than 2 days depending on what time)!! I wasn't petrified because we had had 2 good prior scans, but I was pretty nervous. I keep going back and forth about wondering if we made a good decision not getting the nuchal testing done, but like hubby said, we wouldn't terminate anyway. I just worry about the "what ifs" when it comes to chromosomal problems....anywho, it will all go perfect and you will get to see lil Me-Mo!!
AFM--had a good weekend, it was really hot so spent most of it in my parents pool. Loaded up on sunscreen because my Dr. said we're so much more sensitive to the sun when we're PG but apparently I'm not too sensitive because I barely got any color. boo. I don't know why I was sooo nervous about posting on facebook, but my heart was pounding when I posted it. I guess I'm worried that it's really real now and if something would happen, I'd have a lot of people to explain it to. Anyway, hope you all had a great weekend!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Having no power is the worst Lindsay. I hope they got it fixed by now. I'll never forget one time we had a bad labor day storm when i lived in New York and we were without power for like 7 days. I was going nuts! I think i was like 12. 

Kelsey when you posted that pic i didn't even put 2 and 2 together. Then a couple hours later i see all these comments saying "congrats". I was like OMG she's just now announcing it, duhhhh. Took me a minute LOL. It was very cute. I love how you got your dog involved :) Such a sweet idea. Don't worry about anything bad happening love. It's all going to work out.

AFM-- i think AF is taking her sweet ass time. I had spotting on the 30th, not much at all. Yesterday i got up and there was nothing, but later on i had more spotting and then it was real red. I go back into the bathroom later on and then nothing. Woke up this morning with light spotting. Hopefully it will just come already. Took a frer yesterday and it was bfn, so i know it's just AF being slow. I hate it because it always sucks the energy right out of me. Here lately Jax has been sleeping with us and he always wants to lay on you or by your head. It's so annoying. He kept me up most of the night by doing it. I woke up every hour, multiple times. So i felt like i didn't sleep at all. Now i'm off to work. Def going to be an early night for me.


----------



## korink26

Ugg Rachael I hope AF hurry and shows her ugly face so you can get it over with! I hated when I knew I wasn't PG but I still wasn't getting AF...You must have OV'd a lil later this month which is why your cycle seems to be longer. Isn't it something how we'll lose sleep so that our animals can be comfortable?!?! If Presley sleeps with us (which he doesn't often cuz there just isn't room) I'll sleep horrible because he tries to sleep sideways on the bed between us but I feel bad waking him up so I suffer! lol 
Yeah, I actually did the announcment that way so it wasn't too in peoples face.  I know sometimes it was hard for me to see people's u/s pics so I tried to think of a diff. way. Trying to actually get Presley to lay nice was another story!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh gosh kels I was wondering about posting on Facebook myself tomorrow if we get good news, I'm too chicken I think! I might do though eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

We have power again and the house is a wreck but at least it's air conditioned now!! 

Rach - I hope AF will just show up and get it over with soon for you! 

Jess - how you doin?? enjoying your new ride?!

Kelsey - I loved your facebook announcement - so exciting!! I'm so happy everything has gone so smoothly so far for you and don't worry about the NT testing! everything is going to be perfect :)

Mel - can't wait for your scan tomorrow!

AFM - the bag is NOT packed - ugh!! lol I've been getting braxton hicks about once an hour or so for a few days now so I think I REALLY need to get on that!! I'm taking the day off on Thursday, and of course I have off on Wednesday so hopefully before the weekend even gets here I'll have everything all set for the little man! 

My SIL did scan me on Friday but he's so smushed in there it's so hard to get good pictures...I'll post what we got a little later - he's got such pudgy cheeks! He's going to be so super cute! 

I've started getting that slightly delirious type tired you get in your first trimester again and I'm not sure if it's because work was so insanely busy *but is now done being crazy busy!!* and I'm just exhausted from that or if it's from carrying around a bowling ball all day or all of the above but I'm just so glad things have gone so smoothly this whole time! 

I'm going to try to get some cleaning done around here - hope you ladies are having a lovely beginning to your week!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - Had to back onto FB to see your post, for some reason I don't see them automatically. Great way to do it, lovely idea. Love the idea if telling your work colleague, wish I'd thought of that.

Jess - love the new car, sooo jealous. I am glad you got a good deal in teh end, their loss! We are looking to update our little car from 3 to 5 door for ease of getinng car seat etc in the back.

Mel - can't wait till your scan tomorrow. I'll be trying to check up at lunchtime after the mad Tuesdays mornings at work.

Rachel - Sorry to you and Jess that AF got you and that she has been so erratic, you just want ot get it over with. Love Jax sleeping on your head! When we had our Greyhound she sometimes slept in the bed between OH and me and by the morning she had 80% of the bed and we were perched right on the ends!!

Lindsey - not much longer to go at work and I am glad the busy bit is all done with. I hope your power gets sorted soon, nice as it is o stay with relatives is is so better to bein your own house/bed. We saw a bit about the storms on our news, looked bad.

AFM - had a bad day yesterday, all emotional and crying on OH. Just got a bit panicked by the upcoming scan next week (never really goes, does it?) and people asking me about leaving dates etc. I don't know why I was so upset, couldn't really articulate it to OH but I feel better today. I think some ms is returning, felt nauseous all day yesterday and again this evening. Some nice news was I bought a moses basket and vibrating rocker, so am going to pick that up during the week. We probably will find out the gender, although I am not oo bothered but OH very keen to know.


----------



## confusedprego

aw, sam! I know how you feel about getting worried about a scan even now! I had scans every two weeks from 12 weeks to 24 weeks and my heart still skipped a beat until I got through those - it goes easier every time but never really went away! I bet your nausea is just anxiety and you'll feel better after your scan - when is it again??
The storm was really bad! There are still traffic lights and lots of people without power - we're really lucky that we got ours back already! I live farther outside of the city than most and there's fewer homes out here, so I think it's easier to get things done quicker. 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA. We went out on the boat for a relaxing weekend and work has was nuts yesterday. I worked almost 12 hours!!!! Trying to catch back up quickly at work. 

Mel  Happy 12 weeks!!!! Good luck with your scan today!!!! Cant wait to see some pics!

Lindsay  hope your power is back on. I know you all are having a terrible time up in that area!!! Omgosh about the braxon hicks you better get that bag packed!!!!! TONIGHT!!!!

Kelsey  I did not see your pic yet I dont think. I need to go check it out. 

Rach  sorry about AF!! Did you get your thermometer yet??? You and I are going to be temping buddies again this month. We are about on the same cycle!

Awww Sam  sorry you are feeling so emotional. Everything will be just perfect!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Well we didn't have to wait even for a minute because the first patient didn't turn up! So I was straight in there and no one was even waiting. It all happened so quickly too. The sono was lovely, Australian actually, and she put my mind at rest straight away. Later I had to walk around, drink loads of water and then empty my bladder a bit to get me-mo to lie flat so she could get an accurate crl measurement and neck fold measurement which she did eventually. Can't believe the abdomen scan worked straight away, I was amazed! Me-me was bouncing, BOUNCING! Kicking, stretching by arching his back, eating the fluid, waving and turning!!!!! We were AMAZED!! So yes 3 days ahead again at 12.3, me-mo's going to be tall like his daddy!! The neck measurement was normal at 1.6. :yipee: The photos are crappy :nope: mainly because my bladder was emptyish by the time me-mo had got into position and he wouldn't turn his face for the profile pic when the sono was ready to take it. But I will post the best pic later. Thanks for all your support ladies xxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - that is fantastic!!!! Congratulations!!! :yipee: Can't wait to see the pic later!!


----------



## filipenko32

Here he is! I think he is smiling! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 3 days pic 1.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









12 weeks 3 days scan pic 2.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 3









12 weeks 3 days scan pic 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confusedprego

Yay! Oh my goodness I LOVE the pictures! So cool! Such a beautiful baby Mel! Congrats! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Mel - what great pics of Me-Mo!!! :happydance: It looks like he/she just sitting there hanging out. I am so over the moon happy for you!!!


----------



## babydust818

So happy for you Mel! :cloud9:

Happy 4th of July my American friends!!!

Here's a pic of my twin nieces. I love and miss them soo much!
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 4th July!

Aww Rachel your nieces are so cute. Love the matching car seats! Do they live quite a distance from you?

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 4th of July girls! Anyone have any big plans today?

Happy 20 weeks Sam- half way there!!!! :happydance:

Rach - what's the status on the thermometer!!??? :grr:

AFM - Went to a 4th of July pool party earlier today and now just sitting around the house waiting for the Macy's Fireworks show to start. AF is starting to come to an end. Just down to some spotting now. It looks like the end of next week will be our time to really get to it this month. I start back to school on Tuesday so boy am I going to be tired!!!


----------



## babydust818

Sam - yes they do live far away. I was born and raised in New York and moved to Indiana when i was 18. So i get to see my family maybe 1-2 times a year. 

Jess - i haven't got that thermometer but i will this evening!!! I don't want the :grr: Sounds like you had a lovely 4th! I went to Andrew's dads house because he had a party. It was nice to get together and see everyone. Seems like we're all busy most of the time anymore.

AFM-- well i am miserable this morning. Andrew has had pink eye for the last 2 weeks. He's been putting antibiotic drops in his eyes. Seemed like it took FOREVER for it to heal, but finally a day or two ago his eyes have looked normal again. Well, i was on the comp mid-day yesterday and my eye felt like an eyelash was in there. My eye has been itching and this morning it's barely open. I'm going to go to work and show my boss and see what she wants me to do. I don't wanna call because since it's after the 4th i don't want her thinking i got 'too drunk' last night and couldn't make it in today. On a better note, AF is gone.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like viral conjuntivitis - very contagious so no suprise you my have it Rach. If it is that it may be best to stay off work for a few dysy but let the boss see, so they know you are not pulling a fast one. Did Andrew see the optometrist or just get drops from the chemist? Glad you had a nice weekend with Andrews family with yours being so far away.

Jess - glad AF is on her way out and you have a great 4th July yesterday. Counting down the days till ov. Hopefully you'll not be too tired to dtd!

Kelsey - how are you?

Lindsay - packed that bag yet? I was going to ask, my boobs have getten relly itchy (all over) the last day or so, did you experience this?

afm - bought a moses basket and bouncer yesterday. Not new but perfetly clean and I will buy a new mattress for teh basket. They get used for such a short time that I couldn't bring myself to get them new. I'd rather spend that money on a pram that will last us few years. Less than 1 week till me next scan, lokoing forward to it. Kicks a bit stronger now. If OH presses down under mine where the kicks are, he thinks he can feel something.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

I hope everyone had a great 4th (for those of you that celebrate it!). DH and I had a "baby prep" day yesterday and it was just great!! I feel SO much better! We are using a pack and play as a bassinet in our bedroom that is now all set up and ready to go, the crib is made up, the BAG IS PACKED for the hospital (yay!! haha), the car seat is in the car, the clothes are cleaned and put away, all we have to do is sterilize the bottles and binkies! Packing the bag for the hospital was kind of hard - I had no idea what to put in there! but it's done! I just have to finish up washing the resusable diapers - got most of them done yesterday but there's a bunch in the dryer - They're really expensive so I hope we use them to save the money back!! haha. 

Rach and Jess - woohoo for AF leaving and getting back to it!! and Rach - get that thermometer so we know what's going on!! 

Sam - that was my favorite part - when Kirk could start to feel the little man move!! I can't wait until your scan!! so exciting <3

Kelsey - how you doin?? Hope you had a great fourth! 

AFM - the little man is getting really strong! When he moves around a lot, I feel bruised down by where my cervix would be! The contractions were fewer and further between them yesterday, so I'm thinking I was too stressed before, or I was too busy yesterday to notice them, I don't know! Next week is my last week of work, can't believe it!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 37 weeks Lindsay!!! Ahhhhh... I am so relieved that you got your bag packed!!! I was worried that you would be going to the hospital without one!!! Is next week your last week of work?

Happy 20 weeks Sam!!! Yeah for the new basket and bouncer! It must be so exciting when you can actually start buying stuff!!!

Rach- sorry about your eye!! Hope you can get rid of it faster than Andrew did.


----------



## babydust818

Sorry i been kind of veg on here lately. Been busy with work. Just got back from the doctor and i do have pinkeye. She said she's never saw anyone who had it with their eye lid as swollen as mine. Also i have a lot of puffy/redness under my eyebrow and all under my eye. It sucks!! Feels like glass in there. I hope i can sleep tonight. I get a 3 day weekend after tmrw. I hate my boss, what a c-u-n-t for not sending me home today! I hope she gets it 10x worse than i have it. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Sorry about your eye Rach! I've never had pink eye before but I hear it's just awful! Hope you can rest up and get rid of it quickly! 

Happy 20 weeks Sam! I hope you're doing great! Can't wait for your scan!! 

Jess - Yep! Next week is my last week of work before starting my maternity leave, I can't believe it!! 

Kelsey and Mel - where ya been?? Hope you guys are OK!

AFM - Doc appointment went fine yesterday, nothing special. Got to hear the little guy's heartbeat (145bpm) and just checked in with the doctor really. Told her I've been having a lot of cramping and she said that's good and that they'll start checking me next week but to let them know if I start getting 4 or more contractions in an hour or have any blood in my CM. 

I spoiled myself yesterday and got a gel manicure (hope it really lasts like they say!) and a pedicure! It was great! Had some lunch with two of my girlfriends AND saw snow white that evening with another friend. It was so nice to take a day off to just enjoy -Had to go to the MVA/DMV in the morning - but made it worth it :)


----------



## babydust818

Awh i'm glad you got to hear and see him one more time before his arrival!! I really need a mani and pedi. Ahhh it's so relaxingg!!!

Did you all see that Eliza is having a boy??! :)

Kels where have you been?!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach sorry about your eye hun :hugs: I hope you get better soon :hugs: Can't believe your boss :shock: Punch her in the eye!! :haha: 

Pink Happy 20 weeks!! :yipee: 

Lindsay glad everything is fine with Oakley! Ohh and a manicure and pedicure, bet you felt great afterwards!! xxx

Jess glad af is winding down, I hope this is the last one you see now xxx

Kels hope you're ok hun

I am ok, 13 weeks today can't believe it, just feeling a bit sick and wondering what to eat lol!


----------



## babydust818

Mel wow 13 weeks already! SOOO crazy!!! 

I don't understand what is going on. Like.. my AF started a week ago. I had it for 4 days. Now today CD7 i'm spotting again. WTF ?! I don't understand why. It's brown. Whatever... Just so over it right now. My eye hurts so bad. It's more swollen today than it has been. Here's a pic.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

This thread has been very quiet lately! Hope you're all doing OK! 

Rach - I'm so sorry about your eye!! It drives me crazy when my eyes are bothering me! Has your spotting gone now?? 

Mel - glad you're doing so great! Happy 13 weeks and welcome to the second trimester!! best trimester by far! 

Sam - we're coming up on scan date, right?! 

AFM - had my first real big contraction last night, it was pretty exciting!! most of them stay low down in my belly but this one went all the way up on my belly, it's making me so anxious! We're having some drama with our family about little Oakley's name. DH got a text last night from his aunt saying something about that 5 of them have voted and they don't want him named Oakley and they're worried about him getting teased while growing up. I'm really upset about it because we're so close at this point that this isn't the time, we've decided on this name so long ago that they could have said something sooner if they felt that strongly about it and honestly it's not their decision anyway. I swear if anyone says anything about his name in the hospital room, I will go ballistic and kick them out! I love the name, so it's so hard to hear!


----------



## pinksmarties

omg Lindsay!! How dare they even think of putting something like that to a vote, a bloody vote!!. I am beyond gobsmacked, that is just so wrong I am fuming!! I know speaking to Mum some names I have mentioned she is not keen on but whatever we name our baby they will just have to live with. And as you say, although again it is your choice, they could have said something before now. What has you OH said about this? no wonder you are upset, as I am livid. Back to the nice things, woo for big contraction. Was it sore as they say braxtons are not supposed to be painful. Won't be long now till little Oakley will be in your arms. I bet you are glad this is your last week at work. 

My scan is Wed 9.30 with consultant after that.

Rachel - hope you eye is settling down. did you get any drops for it? When are you back to work? Stupid boss woman, I hope she catches it form you s she knows how it feels. Viral conjunctivitis usually affects one eye which it looks like in you case, as I said before it is highly infectious which is why you got it from Andrew. Don't share towels etc atm and keep good hand hygiene. Bathing the eye with cooled boiled water will help :hugs:

Kelsey - hope you are doing okay.

Jess - hope the deep sea fishing is going well, would love to be out on the water in good weather. It never seems to have stopped raining here and there are so many flood warning and event cancelled due to all the rain.


----------



## confusedprego

My DH is furious about it and wont' speak to his aunt right now. It's really frustrating! His mom said that she was drunk but it doesn't excuse it and she was trying to insinuate that DH's parents didn't like it either and I know that's not something they would EVER admit outloud to anyone as they wouldn't want to upset us and know that it is our decision and no one elses. So frustrating! 
As for the contraction - I've been reading about it and now I realize that it was a real contraction and not a braxton hicks! All the ones I've had before were braxton hicks as they weren't painful and more like period cramps. The other night was much more intense and all over my belly - I was so excited about it haha. I'm getting more and more worried about delivery that everything will go ok and that he'll come out without a problem, but I'm sure that's normal! I'm not scared about the pain, just scared something bad will happen! 

I can't wait for your scan Sam!! So excited to find out what you're having! :) Hope you've been enjoying your second trimester! It was really my favorite!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Lindsay!! Them contractions are getting me anxious too. I can't believe how real this is all feeling. LOL here i am speaking as if i'm you :haha: I'm so excited. I wonder when he's going to come? I can't believe your H's family. Screw them. If it's a name you and Kirk agreed on, then you should go with it! I don't see how the heck he will be picked on in school. It's not like his name is supercalafragilousexpelledoushus. however you spell it LOL. I'm serious though, i don't understand how he would get teased. I knew a lot of people with different names and they never got teased. So screw that! How mean of her to even bring that up this late but to even say anything period. It's not her say. How dare someone try to name your child for you. That infuriates me. Try to just brush it off and take a deep breath and enjoy your last COUPLE of weeks pregnant!! If they say anything in the hospital room, i'd throw them out like you said.

Sam omgosh i can't believe you're finding out the sex already. Seems just like a month ago you announced to us you got a BFP. I am so excited for you as well. Have you chose any names yet?!?

My eye is still the same. No better. If anything it's worse. The doctor told me on Thursday if it continues to stay swollen to be seen by someone else. So tmrw if it's still swollen, i'm going somewhere. If my boss has a problem with it, she can kiss my ass and fire me. I'm not working with feeling like this. I can barely see. It's terrible. It hurts to squint and everything. When i bend forward it kills me. All the pressure goes right to my eye. Also when i sleep on that side of my body all the pressure goes to my eye. Does your eye drain into your throat? Because i woke up this morning with a terrible sore throat. Like the ones when your sinus's drain. My nose is kinda stuffy. I was wondering if my eye was draining? Oh and i'm STILL spotting. I don't know what is going on. This is the 3rd day. I am just falling apart. lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - your eye does drain into your nose and down to your throat. Have you got any drops to use as it is sounding more bacterial now. Definately get your eye seen again. Not sure about the spotting, I never had it so can't really help there.


----------



## korink26

Ok, getting caught up after being away without internet access since Tuesday---but firstly I just have to comment Lindsay about your DH's aunt!!! Omg, HOW RUDE!! #1 I LOVE Oakley's name, and when he is born he will bring even more life and meaning into the name Oakley! #2--tell rude aunt she's a tad old to be drunk texting. Wow, sorry but this just REALLY ticks me off.....even if she HATED the name, it's soooo not her place to put an opinion out there. Period. UGG.


----------



## korink26

So Mel---did you post your news on facebook?!?! So happy for another amazing scan, I knew it would be :) Now you've officially decided it's a boy? Did they give you any guesses at the scan? I've heard of some women on here being told at their 12 week scan what the Dr. THINKS baby is, not that they're always right at that point.
Rachael what a cute picture of the twins---they're adorable! Sad you can't see them more often, I'm super close with my family, so I don't think I could be as brave as you and move..althought now with skype and stuff it may be easier. And you poor thing with your eye!! I've had pink eye a couple times when I was younger and it was MISERABLE. Felt like I had a ton of sand in my eye and it was so itchy but it hurt to itch---and yours sounds even worse than that! I want to drive there and baby you, you poor thing! Sucks you have to work with it. I forget if hot or cold made it feel better, but for some reason I think I had to keep putting hot rags on it and it would soothe the itching. And then AF being horrible on top of it? I think you need a beer, or a couple.
Sam----over halfway done!!! How exciting, can't wait for your scan---I'm thinking girl for you. And yah for the baby purchases!! I feel like it's too soon yet for me, but I want to so bad! 
Lindsay---good for you getting the mani pedi. And even better that it's your LAST WEEK OF WORK!!! How does that work---did your Dr. order you to stop at this point or are you just taking vaca? I wondered about that for me, because I had one friend that worked up until her water broke and another that was done before her due date. I'd love to be able to say I"m not going back to work after Christmas, but I'm not sure that'll happen. I'm just glad you will have some time (although really not a lot of time ahhh!!) to relax and not worry about the stress of your job. And holy cow, a real contraction?! I kept thinking when I was away--omg what if LIndsay goes into labor while I'm away (as if it would make a difference one way or another but I somehow felt like I'd be missing something).
AFM--went away to DH's family's cottage since Tuesday. No internet or anything like I said, but I read the Hunger Games book and couldn't put it down! Now I got home and bought the next book on my kindle and can't wait to start reading it. I HATE that I have to go to work tomorrow, I just want to stay home and read! I'm dying to see the movie now---anybody read the book/see the movie? My little sister got enaged this past weekend and my SIL also got engaged this weekend. Such a busy exciting year for our families (for my family I announced my pregnancy, my sister got married and my other sister got engaged all in a months time---I'm not sure my parents can handle it all :) ).
Well, tomorrow's Monday and I'm mad about it. So I'm going to read some of my book and go to bed. Have a GREAT Monday ladies!


----------



## pinksmarties

Great to see you back Kels! Glad you had sucha relaxing time and congratulations to your sister and SIL engagements. Wow no stop for you family this year! I read the hunger games books, I'll say the first book is the best but the others are fab too. I haven't seen the film yet but it isn't as gory (as it is a kids film) as the books are, clearly kids can read about killing but not see it!

Rachel - hope the eye is a bit better today and that spotting has stopped.

Jess - loved your new pics, what a whopper of a fish well done.

Looking forward to my scan. I would like a girl as FIL has all grandsons so would be nice to have a girl for him. Although he would be pleased with any as at least he will get to see them regularly. My BIL lives out in Australia with his 3 sons so FIL only sees them once every couple of years.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

Kelsey - glad to see you back! I was starting to get worried about you! How exciting about all the engagements! Your family must just be thrilled! I have read all the hunger games and I've also seen the movie. My favorite was the second book with the first in a close second and the third was decent. The movie was pretty good just gives you a totally different feel for the main characters than you got in the book, but I guess that's how it goes usually! How have you been feeling?? When's your next doctor's appointment?? As for the work thing - I think usually your work will give you a set amount of time so like say it's 10 weeks, if you want to take 2 of those before the baby comes then you only get 8 once the baby is here. I told them I wanted 10-12 weeks but since I don't technically have vacation or maternity leave as I'm a student, they just kinda set dates for me and gave me about 10 days before my due date since the hospital is so far away from my work (well the hospital that I want to deliver in - I work in a hospital! haha). So, I think you can kinda set your date however you want to! I've been cramping a lot lately and am not sure I'm going to make it through this week just out of nerves! I have a doctors appointment on Thursday, so I might make Wednesday my last day but I'll see how I feel! 

Jess - so awesome the fish you caught!! I've been fishing a couple times but never caught anything like that!! 

Sam - I'm excited your scan is in the morning over there so I'll be able to wake up and read about it first thing wednesday morning! I'll keep my FX'd for a girl for you! :) 

Rach - how's the eye today?? Like sam said - your eyes will drain into your throat, all that in there is all connected, I would definitely go see another doctor! It should've been getting better by now! 

AFM - I'm delaying leaving for work as long as I can as we're having thunderstorms and my poor dog is terrified of them so he's sitting here shaking under my feet. But thunderstorms during rush hour means more traffic so I should probably go! Hope you guys are doing great!


----------



## BeachChica

Good morning girls! :coffee:

Lindsay  Yeah for your last week of work and a great appointment. :happydance: The contractions are exciting too. It won't be long now. I wouldnt worry about your family. How ridiculous of them to bring it up this late in your pregnancy and in the end it really should be about what you guys want for him!! I love the name Oakley and he is not going to get picked on!!! The gel manicures are great!!! My last one lasted about a month! I had a French done and I finally had to get it re-done because you could see my nail growth but other than that they make your nails really hard and the shine lasts the whole time. Expensive but worth it! BTW, sounds like you better start moving that bag from the house to the car!!!

Rach  hope your eye is doing better today. If you are rally feeling bad, just have your doctor write you a note saying that you shouldnt go to work as it is contagious. I wouldnt getting in a pissing match with your boss about it, Id hate for her to fire you before you find something else. Id just stick it out. 

Mel  Yeah for 2nd tri!!! I am sorry that you are not feeling well. Hopefully you will start to feel better soon. Most girls say they feel tons better in the 2nd tri. 

Sam  I am so excited about your scan this week and to find out what you are having!!! Oh a girl would be so great for you. Has your doc had any guesses yet about what you are having?

Kelsey  sounds like you had a fabulous weekend away. Its so nice to get away from internet sometimes isnt it!!?? And congrats to your family for all the exciting news. It sounds like its turning out to be a great year for you guys!! Have you thought any more about your gender scan? I am anxious to know, maybe you could have the doc send us the results. We can start your planning and wont tell you! :winkwink:

Sorry I have been MIA girls. I had to work on Saturday. :growlmad: Booo!!! Then went straight out to the boat afterwards as DH and I had planned to go out fishing on Sunday. We dont go fishing very often (boat gas gets very expensive) so we really wanted to make a full day of it and we did. You girls saw my fish on FB. That was a black grouper the biggest fish I have ever caught in my life!!! I even outfished Chris that day! Well now I am back to work and so exhausted as it feels I never left!!! I also start back to school tomorrow for my CPA prep courses so the craziness begins!!! As far as TTC... I had some EWCM yesterday but DH and I did not do it last night as we were so exhausted from fishing. I may try to tonight. I picked up some OPKs, when should I start using those? My temps are still low but I am guessing O will be sometime this week.


----------



## korink26

Aww Lindsay my dog is also terrified of the storms and I feel AWFUL when I'm at work and a storm comes! I say make Wednesday your last day! :) Is Kirk going to be able to take off some time with you also?
yeah Rachael, can you have your Dr. write you a note saying you need to be off work for a set amount of days? Your boss can hardly argue with that and I would think that she wouldn't have the right to fire you either since you had Dr's orders. Hopefully you wake up today and it's better!
Yahhh Sam I'll also be able to check right away Wednesday morning!!! Can't wait!!
Jessie since you've never used OPK's before, I think I'd start using them now. Best time to use them seems to be in the afternoon, but everybody is diff. I just know the morning (FMU) is not a good time to do them. I got to know my body well enough that I knew I shouldn't use OPK's until around 5 pm because that's when I would get my positives. The first couple months using OPK's I just got cheap ones and used those until they started to look like they were getting darker and then I switched to my better ones. The cheap ones never worked for me for some reason, never got a true positive with them. What kind did you get? Can't wait for you to start using them so we can analyze them---unless you got digital, then no need to analyze.
I'm anxious to find out the gender too, but DH is 100% against it, says it's the one surprise in life worth waiting for. Humph....I've honestly debated finding out myself and just keeping it a secret, but like I've said, I'm no good at secrets because sometimes I speak too quickly without thinking and somehow I'd blow it. I've been feeling really good! Still a bit tired---but nothing at all to complain about.


----------



## babydust818

Jessie yuck for having to work on Saturday but at least you got to do something fun afterwards!! I am so jealous of you and that boat. I saw the pic of the awesome fish you got! You better get to that BDing tonight. EWCM is a good sign. I still need to get that thermometer. I just haven't felt good to leave. I am trying to do this 'freely'. Like, not stressing and pressing ourselves with time. Hopefully this smooth approach will get me pregnant again.

Kelsey that is such a toughy with the gender thing. There's no way i could not know. My friend Kayla did the whole not knowing thing and she ended up with a girl :) I am like you and am completely impatient. If you two can go the whole pregnancy without knowing, you are stronger than me!! I secretly hope you ask what it is :haha:

Lindsay you still having them contractions?! My friend is 40 weeks today. I feel like it's baby season LOL. Like everyone is going to be popping soon. I hope you are more settle now with how Kirks Aunt stepped on your toes. Oakley is a lovely name! 

AFM -- my eye looks the same as it has been. The swelling has gone down just a tad bit but the pain in my eye is so severe. When Andrew went 2 weeks ago for his they said it was viral. I did some google research and it says if you have viral it actually gets WORSE the first 5-7 after your first symptom before it gets better. Weds will be 1 week since my eye started itching. I hope it starts getting better. I am so sick of waking up with my eye crusted shut or just watering all over. It hurts so bad to blink sometimes. It doesn't so much feel like something is in my eye. It just burns. Sometimes it itches but the eye drops help with that. Basically online it says it's like a flu/cold in your eye. No medicine will get rid of it but you can take stuff to ease it. Which sucks to hear! Can take up to 1 month to go away completely. GREAT. Anyways, if i still can't see tmrw i'm going to tell my boss that i can't see to drive or work. If she still wants me to come in i'll be like "no i'm going to the hospital for a second opinion". I was going to call off on Friday but i ended up working through the pain. She can kiss my A$$. I hate people who are so unconsiderate. All this water/drainage is going right through my nose, throat and ears. I feel like i have pinkeye and a cold. It sucks so bad. I can barely hear, my nose is stuffy and throat is sore. Just feel like ending my life lol. The spotting stopped this morning. I hope it doesn't decide to come back. Wonder why i spotted so long? I seriously have had normal cycles since the MC. AF usually lasts 4 days. Idk why i spotted for 8. Not to mention the 26th will be 1 year ago i got my BFP. I hope i can get PG again this month. Ready to be a mommy!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I will be truely impressed by your willpower if you hold out until you deliver to find out gender. I would want to start buying things for one gender or the other and decorating so it would be soooooo hard for me to wait!!! Maybe you can have your ultrasound tech do a croch shot and we will secretly guess on our own. :winkwink: I did not know what kind of OPKs to use, I see a lot of people use the test strips so I bought the box of 20 from Walmart. I think the brand is Answer. Are those OK? I was reading the instructions last night and it said that after you open the canister they are only good for 30 days. It really pisses me off, I saw some online that were individually wrapped!!! I think I might check for them when I go to Target today because I don't think I will use 20 of them this month and then I will have to throw the rest away!

Rach - Not sure about your spotting but I get a little of that too. I get true AF for about 4 days and then spot for another 3 or so... its ridiculous. I used to use Depo and NEVER got my period so I feel like this is my body's way of paying me back!!! :growlmad:


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - Kirk is planning on taking a week off with me when Oakley is born and then if he can he'll take a week off when I go back to work. I always feel bad for my dog too but when I tried to leave this morning he didn't want to let me go (or wanted to come with me) and kept trying to jet out when I was leaving and I was trying to pull him back inside when I slipped and plopped on my butt and now my pubic bone is in so much pain!! Little Oakley has been moving around like usual all day letting me know he's fine but man oh man my pelvis hurts!! 

Rach - you poor thing!! I hope you start to feel better soon! You should really go see another doctor if it doesn't start to clear up soon - did Andrew's go away after a week or so?

Jess - I used the smiley OPKs and I got a 20 pack and of course only ended up using like 5 of them. I only used them one cycle and they were so nice!! I tried to use them when I got home from work. When I got the positive it was around lunchtime - I remember because I was working from home that day and woke up to pains in my right side and thought to myself that I must be ovulating and I was right! It was nice to be positive of my LH surge! But that means I might not be that good at analyzing real OPKs but I would love to try! 

AFM - one more work day down!!


----------



## babydust818

Sure enough... Andrew and i BD earlier today and now i'm spotting again. More red than brown. I don't understand what is going on?!?! I had spotting a day or two before CD1 this month. Then i actually started bleeding heavily. Had bad cramps for a day. Then bled pretty good for 3 more days. Stopped on CD4 until CD6. ON CD6 about midday i started spotting brown and have been ever since. Obviously i'm not pregnant but what the heck?!


----------



## confusedprego

have you been drinking enough water? I used to get some spotting after BDing a couple years ago in the middle of the summer and my doctor said it was probably from being dehydrated. I don't know though?? I hated it!!


----------



## korink26

Ooohh Rachael your eye sounds different than what I had, while it was totally annoying and itchy, I don't remember it being extremely painful and I thought it went away fairly quickly. How's it today---if you called in was your boss ok with it? As far as spotting, Lindsay has a great idea, because I've heard of being dehydrated causing spotting! So drink lots of water and see if it goes away. I usually bleed for about 3 days and then I spotted for like 3-4 days...sometimes the spotting would hang on for longer than other times.
Jessie I used Answer Brand for my OPK's at first (after getting sick of trying to decide if it was a positive or not I switched to the digital ones), but I don't thinkt hey were considered "test strips". Mine usually came in a pack of 7 and looked just like HPTs. For you until you know what time you get your surge, you may want to test in the am and afternoon everyday until you get it anyway? So maybe you would come close to using the whole box this month? Plus, even though it says 30 days I'd still use them after it.
omg Lindsay be ccarrreeffulll!!!! How are you feeling today?! Anymore contractions?
Sam--1 more dayyy!!! What time is it by you right now? And what time is your appt tomorrow? I can't wait!!
Well girls, get ready to be impressed because there's no way we'll be finding out the gender. DH said he'd be reallllyy pissed if I went behind his back and found out the gender. I don't think I ever would have anyway, but now I know for sure I won't. I don't mind though because I'm a planner too, but I still wouldn't have bought anything too gender specific or decorated too gender specific because we'll be TTC again soon after and I wouldn't want to have all pink or blue everything and then baby #2 comes and is the opposite gender I'd have to get all different stuff (car seats, high chairs ect). The only thing I won't be able to plan is clothes but I can just get a few things that are gender neutral and then go shop crazy after the baby is born :) The only thing would be the nursery, I'd like to know so I can at least lean 1 way or the other with my decorating. Plus for names, it'd be nice to know what we're having so we can really decide on a name ahead of time, because right now we have a couple for boys and girls and we probably won't narrow it down until the baby is born.


----------



## pinksmarties

the time for me right now is 16.38. My appointment is at 9.30 tomorrow.

Oh well Kels it will be a surprise for us all then! I like a lot of the gender neutral stuff anyway and planning a neutral nursery means you can add the colour afterwards. Maybe that is why I am not too bothered if baby smartie doesn't cooperate tomorrow. I think lots of people will buy you clothes etc once baby is born so I am just getting baby vest and things like that.

Rachel - See if you can get some lubricating drops from the chemist as that will help also. Viral conjunctivitis can take a while to go as you said. Did you see another Dr today?

Jess - I used opk a lot and got them from amazon (as well as using my cbfm). I tested 1 per day from about 4 days prior to ov then when I saw the line staring to get dark I tested 2-3 times per day 12noon, 5pm 9 pm and I always got my surge in the evening (or my darkest line then). Your urine does have to be concentrated so try not to drink too much a coupl of hrs before testiong and hold that pee in? post pics if you are not sure.

Lindsay - have you decided if tomorrow is you last day? Getting exciting!!

afm - just counting down the hours till tomorrow. Have been really busy sorting out all our clutter to rearrange the rooms as I was having a pinic about where all our stuff will go! Funny though when you really look you do have more space/storage than you realise.


----------



## babydust818

Sam i am sooo excited for your appt! I'm glad it's nice and early so we don't have to wait around :) I hope it all turns out the way you want it to (gender). Then the fun begins of going crazy and buying :pink: or :blue:

Kelsey you are definitely right about baby #2. If you got all pink for your little girl and then baby 2 was a boy.. that would suck! Sounds like you're gonna plan them close apart so i'd go with greens, yellows, reds. I am just so happy everything is working out for ALL of you ladies this time around. I hope i can join you soon. I can understand why Ryan would be upset if you found out the sex. I would be too if i felt that strongly about not wanting to know. Regardless you're gonna have a happy healthy baby!! That is what matters.

I never did go to work today. I called her and told her my eye was swollen shut and i couldn't see. She's like "why didnt you go yesterday? you had it off". i was like i dont have insurance and i don't want to waste money if i don't have to. She was like "well it's not getting better so you need to. i dont think you have pink eye". I was like um yes i do because andrew had it and now i do.. it's red, it itches. She's like "well they didn't give you the right medicine". Bitch what the fuck! She was like.. "I don't know about you girls". By that she means us 20 year olds. She said she almost refuses to hire anyone 30 and be below because she says we call in too much and always have excuses. Dude i just want to punch her in the face. Sorry but i can't help it that i have pink eye and can't see that well. Like seriously... am i being a baby or something? I don't wanna work while i can't see. Can you blame me?


----------



## BeachChica

So girls, on the OPK... will the line start to get dark as you approach the surge? I did on this morning and if you look REALLY close there might have been a hint of a line there. But you had to really struggle to look. I have school today until 10pm so I am not going to be able to test again today until late. Also you girls mentioned about having concentrated urine but I have never heard anyone say anything about using FMU... why is that? It seems like that would be the most concentrated.


----------



## babydust818

I feel the same Jess. It's weird how you need FMU for a hpt but not a opk. Seems to not make sense but i guess there's a reason. I have no idea what it is LOL. If it's THAT faint i say you aren't O'ing for a couple more days, but make sure to keep checking!!! Just like that you OPK can turn dark. It's nuts. Test 2 times a day whenever you can!


----------



## korink26

yahooo Sam, if you post right away, I might be able to find out on my 3 am pee break!!! I guess if baby doesn't cooperate, that'll make your decision for you about finding out :)
Jessie---because surges start at all diff. times and typically only last 12-36 hours (or something like that) they don't want you to use FMU because it will be old urine and may not contain your surge....ok that's not exactly what it is at all, but it's something about the surges that you DON'T want to test with FMU. A book I read recommended testing around 11 am---it's diff. for everybody though. You won't have to squint like that, when your surge is getting close you'll easily see the 2nd line, but it just won't be as dark as your other line but you'll at least know you're close. If you're using your box of 20 so you've got some to use up anyway I'd test again when you get home at 10 pm, just in case. My test could be completely negative one day and completely positive the next, so the lines on OPKs don't always work the best for predicting when you'll get your positive--so just keep testing. Good luck with school---when will you be done classes?
Rachael I think bosses are just so used to seeing people be lazy idiots, so they harden to it and assume everybody is the same way (pretty crappy). it just sucks it happened so soon so she didn't get a chance to really get to know your work ethic because then she would NOT be acting how she is and she'd know you're just genuinely sick!! She'll get a chance though to see you're a good reliable worker and then she'll feel bad for how she is now.
I want you and jessie to join us toooo!! Soooo bad!!! We need to be one BFP group, and we all will be soon :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

How'd it go Sam?!?!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Kelsey - I did not see your message last night when I got home fro class so I did not test. DH was already asleep when I got home. :( Anyway, I brought my strips with me to work today so I will test about 11am as you suggested. 
I will be in class until about the end of the year. There are 4 parts to the CPA exam so you basically take a class for a month, have a couple weeks off to study and take an exam, then start another class, another exam, etc until you get all 4 parts done. Sounds fun huh!!???

Sam - Any updates?


----------



## korink26

SSSAAAAMMMM!!!!!!????!?!?!?! Is she out celebrating a boy or a girl?
Jessie sounds like a good plan! I like analyzing OPK's, so if you ever have any you need help looking at, pos them :) Ugg, well sounds like you'll be finishing your class before you're too big (pregnant) :) By my calculations you should be about 5 months along?? woohoo!
Rachael, hope you're feeling ok today! 
Lindsay--anymore contractions!? Omg, 38 weeks--hope your appt goes good today and they tell you that you should make today your last day of work.


----------



## babydust818

Sam?!??! :pink: or :blue: !!!!!!!!!!!

I woke up this morning with my eye the same. i have an eye appt at 140 today. Hope everything is okay. I am just ready to die. Like it's that bad. I just can't deal with it anymore. All this drainage stays in the throat and burns. I wake up in the night and i can only breathe out of my mouth because my nose being plugged and my mouth is SO dry and i have to get up and get something to drink. It's been just miserable. I can't even sleep anymore. When i blink it hurts. Yeah.. def ready for this appt.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry to keep you all waiting, we went into town for a nice lunch. The scan went really well, got to see the heart and all the chambers, measured the head etc, no facial problem i.e no cleft lip, brain okay I think, kidneys and stomach looked fine, the baby has a slightly bigger than average tummy but long legs. It was a Dr doing the scan which surprised me but she was lovely.

Now for gender, She showed us the boy bits and although 'no cast iron guarantee' she was VERY confident of his bits! So we are team blue! :blue:


----------



## pinksmarties

Jsut wanted to say about OPK's. The LH doesn't start to be produced till mid morning, therefore the levels would be very low using FMU and they build up in your urine from about 11am onwards that is why you don't test first thing. HCG is the other way around and concentrates in your urine as you sleep although I always got better hpy lines using SMU.

Rachel - I hope you get some relief after being seen today, teh eye has lots of nerve ending that is why is can be so painful.

Kelsey - only 1 pee break. I am up 2-3 times per night!

Lindsey -last day today? Hope things are still settled and now more contractions.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay team blue Sam! So exciting! Glad you had a nice scan! Will you get another before the pregnancy is over? 

My doc appt is tm so potentially tm is my last day! Still having a lot of cramping and I had two more contractions two nights ago! I have everything crossed they'll tell me I'm progressing tomorrow but I don't think I've dropped and I can't find my cervix still so I can't be making toomuch progress just yet lol


----------



## babydust818

Awhh!!! So happy for you Sam!! Is your hubby super excited?!? I'm glad everything is looking great with your baby. Any idea on a name?!


----------



## korink26

Aww Sam!!! Do you have any pictures?!?! I hope, I can't wait to see them if you do! I can't wait to hear name ideas :) So glad that everything is perfect, must be such relief. 
And Sam, thank you for your explanation of the OPKs, it was perfect :) Oh and yes, only once a night! I guess I'm a lucky one? 
Oh my crap Linds, I totally thought for some reason your appt was today!!! Well if you're having cramping and occasional cramping, must be making some progress! Wonder what you'll be dialated tomorrow when they check yoU!!!
Oh Rachael, glad you have an appt today---let us know how it goes!
SAM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! (Although I was way off, TOTALLY thought girl for some reason).


----------



## BeachChica

Just popping in quick during my lunch break...

Sam- congrats!!! I am so happy for you!!!

I just did an OPK at about 11:30am. The second line is still VERY light but I think it's slightly darker than yesterday. I am trying to attach a pic to see what you girls think, how do I do that?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - go advanced, the click on teh paperclip when the new page opens. It will open up new window where you need to browse for your pic, then click upload. Once up loaded you can close that window then reclick the paperclip and file name will appear which when clicked will be added to your post.

If your line is getting a bit darker then I'd start testing 2 x per day. The line has to be as dark as the control line to be +ve. When do you normally ov?

This is boy smartie. Maybe I should change my name to bluesmarties now!!


----------



## korink26

Aww look at that lil nose! Looks like he's sucking on his lower lip :) ttooooo cute!!


----------



## babydust818

your sono looks perfect Sam!!! So over the moon for that little man!!


----------



## confusedprego

Love the sono pic Sam! So exciting!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - what a great pic, and that little nose. You can't change your screen name.. you are the pink smartie and now you have a blue smartie too!!! :thumbup:

Oh - and Happy 21 weeks today!!!!

Thanks for the info on the OPK. I will try to post a pic below. I took another this afternoon and I think it was lighter than the one I did this morning...???

Here's the one from 11:30am.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 071112 1130A.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

It does make a difference how concentrated your urine it. TBH I was quite dehydrated for the 3 days or so I tested then drnk loads in teh evenig after the last test, so that might explain why the later one was lighter. Hopefully todays will show thigs a little darker.

Rachel - how did you get on with the Dr appointment.

No more scans for me now unless we go private and get a 3D one done around 28 weeks., but I see the community mw every 4 weeks or so from now on.


----------



## confusedprego

Excited for your OPK today Jess! Should be getting darker any day now! I did the smiley ones but you can still see the lines when you take them out of the holder and mine was REALLY light until I got the positive one and that one was super dark and then the very next day it was back to super light, so it can sneak up on you! 

Sam - still so excited for you! are you glad you guys found out now?? You guys were thinking about keeping it a surprise, right?? That baby's going to be here before ya know it! 

Rach - how was the doctor's appointment??? 

Kelsey and Mel - how you ladies doing?? when are your next scans? gender scans?? Not that Kelsey will be finding out - I'm so impressed!! 

AFM - doctor's appointment this afternoon - wish it were this morning but ohwell! Means a short day at work at least! Keep your FX'd for me that I've started effacing/dilating! I don't know though, I think I might be getting my hopes up that something is happening! My mom couldn't deliver vaginally because of a deformed pelvis so neither me or my brother ever "progressed". But, on a good note, she never got any cramping or contractions so maybe that means I'm made up differently than her - no one else in her family had that problem.


----------



## BeachChica

Girls - here's my pic from today at noon. It's darker!!! What do you girls think...? Since we DTD last night, should we do it again tonight or wait a day?
 



Attached Files:







OPK 071212 12pm.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

That looks pretty positive to me! Do it again tonight! Woohoo!


----------



## babydust818

Do it again tonight, tmrw, skip a day and do it 1 more time!! Keep testing obviously to make sure. :)

Dr. appt was alright. He said i had bacterial or viral pinkeye. If it's viral the meds he gave me won't do anything. The eye will have to heal all by itself. If it's bacterial then the oral antibiotics and new eye drops should help. I know it's help loosen the mucus in my nose. I can actually get it out rather than it being stuck up in there. My eye actually doesn't hurt as bad today but it's still swollen. I can actually see a bit more! WOOHOO. lol. I did go to work today. I definitely need to find something else. This lady is a bitch. She doesn't care about anyone but herself. I can't stand her.


----------



## filipenko32

OMG Rach!!!!!!! Pleaseeeeese let this be a :bfp: I'm glad your eye's getting better

Girls I am so tired, I have updated my journal but I think it's bedtime for me. I hope you're all OK. Will catch up soon xxx


----------



## korink26

I'll read the rest later---but I just looked at your OPK Jess and it's for sure positive!!! woohhoo!! That's great you BD yesterday, and then like Rachael said I'd do today tomorrow skip a day and then again. YOU HAVE TIMED BD PERFECT THIS MONTH!!! I think the day before OV seems to be almost more important than the day of OV because it takes the sperm so long to travel that by the time you OV today the sperm is just getting there!! SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## korink26

Lindsay did you have your appt?!?! Is today your last day of work!?!?!? Sooo excited for all this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Update asap (mrs. impatient up here/over here in WI)
Rachael--hopefully the antibiotics work! Do you think you're close to OV? Your not doing OPKs this month, right? Maybe you should get those same strips that Jessie got, if they weren't too expensive. Just think everyday you go to work and you hate it, that you're making money to save for cute lil outfits for your baby!!! Are you putting in applications anywhere else or nothing else open yet. I hope it all works out!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

So, I'm not going to lie, I'm disappointed after my appointment - no dilation at all yet!! BUT we got an awesome face shot of him! He looks just like my brother with Kirk's nose lol. 

Hoping next week will hold better news in the progressing - but since they don't think I'll go into labor this week, I'm going to take next week day by day and try to go to work so I can get one more week with him in October. 

Hope you all are doing great!
 



Attached Files:







38wks.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

OMG he already looks like you Lindsay! LOL. That is crazy!!!!! He is going to be sooo handsome. Wow.. so surreal!!!! I'm sorry you haven't dialated yet but soon enough it's all going to be happening. GAHH!

Kelsey i was thinking about getting OPKs this month because... I AM STILL spotting. Like i said, bled 4 days.. had some cramps, stopped 2 days and have been spotting 6 days in a row. Everytime i pee there's brown or light pink? I've never had this before so it's new to me. I have no sore bbs, no nausea, nothing. I just bet it's my body being whack JUST in time for when i THOUGHT i would get a bfp. UGH. Idk what is going on. I hope i'm not bleeding internally from a cut or cyst or something?


----------



## babydust818

Ugh i went into the bathroom and tried a frer just for the hell of it. I didn't read carefully. It said to wet for 3 seconds but i did for 10 :dohh: This is RIGHT after doing it. It's dried some now and lightened up. I am the queen of evaps. I've been taking antibiotics so i hope i'm not miscarrying or something?
 



Attached Files:







evap.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confusedprego

I don't think 3 vs. 10 seconds will make a difference - I see a line!! FRER's aren't supposed to have evaps, right?!


----------



## confusedprego

The line didn't get darker later? That's kind of weird...

Jess - I see you guys got some BD in last night from your chart - I agree with Kelsey, you guys timed this month perfect! 

I'm feeling better this morning about the little man not wanting to come out yet - it will give me one more week in October to stay home with him, so one more week of work to go! I can do it! Plus I decided I'll sleep in every day and go in on the late side of rush hour instead of before it like I usually do and just take it easy, so it shouldn't be so bad! Although, he has snuggled his little head into my pelvis and started dropping so I've got a lot of pressure, but I think I'll go CRAZY if I stay at home waiting for 3 whole weeks!


----------



## pinksmarties

I thnk I see a line! What dpo roughly would this be if that wasn't AF? I doubt that is and evap if the ic was taken staitgh after testing but I did once get a pink evap line of FRER but that was left a hours our so after testing. Do you have any other tests? KEeping everything crossed.

Linsday - I can#t beleive that picture!! It is just wonderful. Shame about the no dilation, maybe hot curry and bd will help!

Jess - near enough +ve to me so keep testing and keep bding. I had a very short run in to my surge which it looks like you have too and mine stayed +ve for about 12 hours. We bd ov -3, -1 and ov day. I never bothered after and OH too knackered by then and I was pretty confident about ov day.

Kelsey - how are you? Need to start taking bump pics soon.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Thanks for all of your help with the OPK. Hopefully we caught the egg!!! I did other OPK last night and it was lighter than the one during the day I took. I managed to get DH to get some BDing in last night even though he was tired. I went to see Magic Mike after work yesterday so when I got home he thought I was worked up from the movie :winkwink: (By the way, this is a must see for your girls... absolutely hilarious!!! ... and it was filmed right here in Tampa. In one of the beach scenes in the movie they actually take a boat out to the exact place we go with our boat - its the spot in my avatar pic so you may recognize it if you see the movie. 

Lindsay - Happy 38 weeks yesterday! I missed the signatures yesterday when I was posting from my phone. What a great pic of Oakley's face, he does look like you!!! I think when he gets here you'll be glad you had an extra week :) Is you bag in the trunk of your car yet?

Kelsey - Happy 15 weeks!!! Have you felt any movement yet?

Sam - have you started any BLUE shopping yet??? 

Rach - I see a line too so I really hope that's a BFP for you!!! FX!!! Do you have any more tests so you can take another?

Well I woke up this morning to really red eyes!!! I don't know if I have what Rach has but they are pretty bad. I have some other eye issues so I think its just irritation. It figures the week that this happens I don't have my glasses... I left them on the boat last week and was planning to get them today. My old pair that I have at home are a really bad prescription so I really don't want to drive with them so I decided to work from home today. I was only working a half day today anyway. 

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? Chris will be at a conference in Orlando starting Sunday but I am going to go over with him a day early and then drive back on Monday.


----------



## BeachChica

Girls - I just did another OPK and the line is still dark like the one I posted yesterday. What do you girls think? I am really going to wear out DH at this pace!!! LOL


----------



## korink26

Omg Lindsay, look at his little face!! He looks totally irritated to be bothered :) Or maybe because he's smooshed? That's such a good idea to try and hold off as long as you can, because once he's here, you'll be sooo happy you have the extra days with him.
Rachael, I don't know what the heck kind of cycle you're having?!?! WTH!? You'd think if you're 12 days into your new cycle the line would be super dark, but yet without temping or OPK's we have no idea when you OV'd so maybe you Ov'd SUPER late and this is a BFP!? I thought you can take some antibiotics and it's ok in pregnancy, maybe not? Wait, I think I'm getting that mixed up with the prednisone I was on awhile ago, that they told me could be taken while pregnant. If your thermometer turns on, you should take your temp in the am to see where it's at!!!!
oh no Jessie, not you too!?!?!?! Hope it's just allergies or something and goes away quickly. I need to see this movie asap, facebook has been blowing up about it too! Without your OPK I think I would have thought you OV'd on the 13th---I think there's no doubt though it was the 14th. It seems anytime your bd'ing schedule is perfect you get PG, so this 2WW is going to be killer for me.
Ugg, such a busy weekend I have. DH is in a softball tourn. so I think I'll go to those games tonight, then tomorrow starting at 9 am we're bridesmaid dress shopping for a friend of mine, then Sunday we have mass for my cousin who passed away 10 years ago, then a get together for him, then a 1st birthday party for a friend of ours AND a baby shower. Hope you all have a great weekend planned, Lindsay, plan to do whatever will get you dilated :)


----------



## korink26

BD BD BD JESSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the wearing out will be soooo worth it in 9 months :) Show hubby a lil cleavage or something, shake your butt a lil while walking past him, get him in the BD mood. WOOHOO! :) Oh, and repeat the above steps tomorrow as well.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Kelsey! :rofl: So since my line is still dark do you think that maybe I haven't O'd yet?

Sounds like you have a busy weekend. The get together for your cousin sounds nice. August will actually be the 10 year anniversary of my brothers passing. :cry: I need to plan something special to do for that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - my surge (and thus dark lines) lasted about 12 hours before getting lighter again. Is the one today a bit darker than yesterdays? I would say definetely bd today and see what the opks show tomorrow. I know some people say that once you get a +ve opk there is no point doing any more as from the start of your surge (+ve opk) the the egg will be released within 24-36 hr regardless of how long your line stay dark for. However I continued to test just to make sure the line does go lighter eventually. Some people do heve longer surges, like I said mine lasted about 12 hrs.

I had to look back but I got my first +ve opk around 9pm on CD13, still +ve (I think around 5pm then got lighter after that) on CD 14 and FF gave me CH for ov-ing that day.

I agree with Kelsey, got anything nice to wear? :winkwink:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - didn't you say it got lighter at some point after the dark one? Maybe youre o'ing twice?! Twins! BD again! DH will be fine! Lol


----------



## babydust818

You better get your bat out Jessie and whip H into shape with that BD!! :grr: LOL. Sounds like you've covered all your bases girly! Like Lindsay said you could be O'ing twice! Or maybe you're O'ing right this minute?! Regardless i feel you have done enough. I can't wait to see your BFP in 2 weeks. I sure hope you don't have what i have. Mine is actually going into my other eye. I bet for you it's allergies or irritation. Better get your glasses.

I am just so confused about this HPT. Gonna have to get a diff test this evening or something. I imagine it will be a bfn and the frer was just an evap. Just like it always happens. I hope to see a bfp this evening but that is wishful thinking. What kind of sick joke would this be? LOL. Figures something majorly happens when i NEED my chart. Stupid dumb ass thermometer. Feel like bringing a ball bat and swinging everything in sight :grr: I felt kinda nauseous yesterday and today but i think it's from being sick. Had a major headache this morning. I was gonna take something for it but i forgot and left for work LOL. I forget everything. I'm still spotting. It's brown and mixed with CM. What a funky body i have.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- the OPK last night was definitely lighter. Maybe my urine wasn't as concentrated, not sure. The one I took today was definitely dark still. 

Rach- sounds like some pregnancy symptoms to me!!! I think you should go out and get another test along with a new thermometer to see where your temps are.


----------



## babydust818

I bought another one and it was a bfn. I knew it! UGH. story of my life. WAHH


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry rach xxxxxx :hugs: 

Girls am so so tired will update and catch up on Sunday xxx


----------



## babydust818

Hope you're doing good Mel :hugs: I hear ya on the tired thing. Get some rest.


----------



## babydust818

Well i took apart the test from yesterday and from today and put them side by side to take a pic. I inverted them and this is what it looks like.
 



Attached Files:







invert2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6









invert3.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeachChica

Girls, here are my OPK pics from yesterday and today. Last night was def lighter than the one earlier in the day. Both of the ones I took today look dark. 
What do you girls think? 
(By the way, I am off on the dates I have below. It should be the 12th and the 13th!!! Ugh!)

Looking at my temps I feel like I might have O'd yesterday but we'll see what they are like tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 071412.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeachChica

Rach- sorry about your test. I definitely think you have something strange going on with your body this month. I would test again in a couple days. 
SO.... did you go out to the store to buy another FRER but not a BBT thermometer? :grr: Where are you hiding that bat!!???


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jess it's really hard to say.... the 12th seems like you were gearing to O and then in the late afternoon it didn't happen. Then seems like you did O today. Unless you did O twice. I heard that is common when you have twins. It has to be within a 24 hour time frame from each other. Don't you wish you had a definite answer? It sucks having to play the guessing game. grrr! I know i know......... you need to get that bat dusted and get me :grr: i wish i could think about that thermometer. I honestly haven't gone to the store but twice in the last week because of my eyes. I feel like a zombie lol. How are your eyes btw?


----------



## confusedprego

Hmm..Jess I'm confused for you! I thought your temp was going to go up today! Keep taking those OPKs! Maybe you're Oing this morning and your temp will go up tomorrow??? 

Rach - go buy your thermometer so we can stalk you like we stalk Jess!! 

Mel - I hear ya about being tired!!! Hope you're doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I did an OPK today and the second line was gone so the surge must be over. We still got some BDing in today but I really feel like I O'd on CD 13/14. It seems I sometimes get a temperature drop the day or so after O and then it spikes back up. We'll see how my temps look the next couple days. My boob are also a little ore today if I push on them so that seems to happen after O. 

How are you girls doing? Chris and I got to Orlando today. We went to the outlet mall and did some relaxing by the pool. Tomorrow we will be moving over to the new hotel where he will be for his conference and I am heading back on Monday.


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry Rach about your tests! Still spotting?? I think you need to go to a doc and start talking to them about what's been going on. Get a thermometer too!!

Jess - You probably O'd CD14 and your temps will be going up tomorrow. Those OPKs looked positive to me, so if your temp doesn't go up I'll be really surprised! 

Kelsey, Mel and Sam - how you guys doing???? 

AFM - I'm so proud of myself this weekend - I've gotten so many errands done. Thank you cards from the baby shower - done! Bridal shower invites for my good friend - done! Now I need to clean this house and get this baby out!! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you've got everything done Lindsay, that's a good feeling isn't it? 

Rach I am sorry your tests are not looking more convincing, are you testing again today? 

Kels? How are you doing? 

Jess I would say you have definitely ov'd at some point, especially if your bbs are sore too and that's normal for you but even just going by your tests I think you have by now. Glad you're having a relaxing day! 

afm SUPER SUPER tired and trying to live my life like i used to before all the mc's (working socialising etc) and while I am starting to feel a bit more normal again I can't keep up! I have to get up so early in the week ready to take a call to go to a random school who need a supply / substitute (US say sub don't you?) teacher. :sleep: Also the nausea continues - it started so late - about 7 weeks and now won't go, don't care though! I have an anterior placenta which means i won't feel kicks till much later than normal :-( because my placenta cushions the kicks as it's at the front.


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - my nausea didn't really kick in until about 7 weeks and really wasn't gone until 14 or 15 so it'll probably lighten up soon!! I was also really tired during that time too! Plus - I also have an anterior placenta! I felt the first random movement around 16 and felt them consistently around 18, so not too much longer to wait! They say you feel boys earlier, so maybe that will help us guess what you have! 

Been having cramping every 20 minutes or so for about 4 hours now! It's just cramping though and not a real contraction (I don't think) and I dunno, if I cramp throughout the night I won't be going into work tomorrow just in case - although the doctor said I hadn't progressed at all and should be fine to go to work, so maybe this is just my uterus starting to efface or whatever!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh gosh Lindsay! It doesnt sound like it will be long for you now!!!

Mel- Happy 14 weeks!! Sorry you are not feeling well :sick: but it's such a reassuring symptom!!!

Rach- any more spotting? 

AFM- I think O was on CD 14 as well but I was hoping to have a higher temperature increase today. :shrug: I guess we'll see what happens over the next couple days.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I see you got crosshairs - weird your temp hasn't gone up more than that, maybe it's just taking it's time! 

Dragging my feet getting ready for work - ughhh - last week for sure!! My cramping yesterday calmed down around 9PM and didn't have much overnight so I think that's going to be the story of my life for the next couple weeks - cramp cramp cramp - nothing lol. 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## BeachChica

Yes, I FF confirmed O on CD14, which is what we thought. So I am 4 DPO. Not sure what's going on with my temps though. It seems like they should be higher. Depending on what my temp looks like tomorrow morning I will probably start the progesterone. 

Lindsay - Have you called the doc to ask about the cramps to see if those are the contractions starting?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Just wanted to stop in quick. My spotting stopped about 2/3 days ago. I'm wondering if it was an infection because once i started these antibiotics for my eye the spotting stopped. Weird! I am just happy it stopped. Also my eyes are doing MUCH better. They're clearing up. I put in an application last night for Convergys. Idk if any of you have it or not. It's a call center and i go in Weds for an assessment and interview. If i get it then i start Monday!!! I got my fingers crossed for sure.

Jess don't worry about the temps just yet. if you're pregnant or not it won't really make a difference in temps this early. I got everything crossed for you!! I'm trying to BD today, tmrw and the next day. We did last night. I'm not sure when i'll be O'ing. I hope i haven't already. I hope this is our month girl!!!!

Lindsay you might as well expect to deliver Oakley on his due date because something REALLY weird i've noticed is everyone is going on their DD. My friend Sarah, Amy, and this other girl. Seems like it's a trend or something LOL. I hope the cramps aren't too extreme. I def would stop working after this week though. I couldn't imagine how bad your feet must hurt!!

Mel it sounds like you're on the right track! I'm sorry you've been feeling icky but at the same time i'm super happy because that's just a reminder everything is okay!! I know it isn't easy but for you to say you're trying to live like you did before the MC's is a milestone!! SO proud of you.

Kelsey where have you been missy? Gonna get a bat to your ass!!! :grr:

Sam have you been going out buying any BLUE?!?!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm assuming the cramping is normal because I've mentioned mild cramping before and they said they only care if I get 4 large contractions in an hour or cramping every 5 minutes, which I haven't gotten to yet! One more day down of work - I'm back home now - almost done!! 3 more days, I'm not working Friday (my doctor's appointment is in the morning). 

I am super tired today though so I'm going to go lay down - hope you ladies had a good start to your week!!


----------



## confusedprego

where is everyone??


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Lindsay! I'm here!!! :wave:

How are you feeling this morning? Are you just playing it week by week on your work schedule or is this your last week?

AFM - my temps seem to be taking their time climbing! I started my progesterone. Based on the OPKs you guys definitely think I O'd on CD 14 right? I looked back on a few charts and keep seeing this spike on CD11 - I wonder what that is...? I definitely was getting negative OPKs then. 

Ugh - I started studying last night for my class. Its so hard to get motivated again and get back on the school mindset. :nope:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry not been on the last few days.

Lindsay - shame the cramping didn't turn into more but you never know the next time it might. Glad you be finishing this week, and because of that we need Oakley to be on time if not a bit early!

Rachel - glad the eye is more settled and the spotting has stopped and bugger about those tests. Wish it was a +ve for you. Good luck with the assessment tomrrow and fingers crossed you get this job. What sort of work does the call centre handle? I can't tell from your chart but you normally ov about now so definately keep bding!!

Jess - it is possible to get slow rise temps and that is normal. I think at one point I was concerened my temps didn't seem high enough the month I got my bfp, so don't worry. Your bd timing looks good too so kepping it all crossed you catch the egg this month.

Kelsey - hope you are doing okay.

Mel - It would be exhausting getting back into the swing of things even if you were not pg so no wonder your are knackered. Just take things easy and enjoy being back out and about. You will feel the kicks, maybe not as early as some (for me it was the first flutterings at 18 weeks, although no AP for me) and it is more difficult to feel early the first time any way but they will come!!

afm - had a very busy weekend. We bought a new car, so sad to see my little 3 door go but it is a wise choice as we will need the space. I'll try to put a pic on here when I get home. I had a community mw appointment this morning (I still think she is a bit strange). She measured my tummy (23cm) and had feel and said the limbs were all over the place. How they can tell that, as I have had a feel too, I'll never know. I asked about what the hospital mw last week said about my age and not wanting to go over 40 weeks (definately not 41 without indution) due to my age but she didn't elaborate and said to think about things like that closer to the time. I know the reason after googling (older placenta packs up sooner and therefore increased risk stillbirth) but still no one has fully explained it to me.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I think your temps look fine and your BD schedule is great! We'll see what your temps do over the next week! So exciting! I am feeling good this morning - got to sleep in a bit which was nice since I was up 4x last night to go pee lol. Thursday will be my last day or work no matter what. I had a dream last night that I went into labor and it was a Thursday so maybe this Thursday?! Haha probably more like next Thursday or the Thursday after (my induction day). 

Sam- Congrats on the new car! I was sad to see my little Saturn go but am totally loving my new bigger car! It's way more comfortable! Plus it will be easier for our little ones and all their stuff! How have you been feeling? Working on a nursery yet? 

Mel and Kelsey - hope you ladies are doing good! 

Rach - good luck at your interview tomorrow! let us know how it goes!


----------



## korink26

Jessie I'd say you def. O'd on CD 14, I def. learned to trust the OPK's over temping because they were always more accurate. Temping just gave me an idea of when I OV'd where the OPK narrowed the day down. I def. think your BD schedule looks perfect and dont' worry about your temp rise---remember how often I freaked about having slow rising temps?! And then the month of my BFP I had a temp dip at 2DPO (like you) and I was so bummed and thought FOR SURE I was out. Soooo, I'm very excited for you this month, I realllllyyyy this could be it!!!!!!!!!!!! And sorry about your brother, I think we've talked about this before, but if you don't mind sharing what happened to him? 10 years is a big anniversary, so hard to believe they've been gone that long...
Mel, how is it going with work and your sickness? I always worried how I would handle work if I were to be really sick. But what a good reassurance, right?? Weren't you just saying a week or so ago you weren't feeling pregnant?! :)
Lindsay----I keep sneaking on here to check if there's any news from you!!! Getting exciting that you have cramping though, at least you know there's something happening in there :) Can't believe it's your last week of work, so happy for you because you must be EXHAUSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you get time I still want to see the finished nursery pics! And maybe one or 2 last belly pics :)
Oh and Jess, keep going strong on those classes hun, it'll be done before you know it. I feel bad for you, because my DH works Full time and went back to school so I know how much work he has and how exhausted he is. 
Sam---you lucky girl you getting a new car! All these new cars on this thread---geez!!! :) How have you been feeling?
Rachael so glad those eyes finally cleared up! That only took forever! Goooddd luck tomorrow at your interview, I'm also curious what type work it is. Are you still doing the cleaning one for now? Feel any OV pains at all? Your ovulation was kind of like mine and never on the same day every month so I wonder if you OV'd already or if you are still gearing up? After this funky month, a BFP would be just perfect :)
AFM-feeling fine, it's soooo hot here. Glad the busy weekend is over! Counting down the days until my next u/s (monday the 23rd). Praying everything goes good at this one, and then if the 20 week one is good, I think I'll settle a little and start buying some baby things.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I really hope this is my month too and I won't have to keep analyzing my chart!!! 

Rach - so glad your eye is doing better! Mine has cleared up too. I am still wearing my glasses though to give them a break. I will probably go back into my contacts tomorrow. I hate wearing my glasses. Good luck with your interview tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!!! Would that job be full time with benefits etc.?

Sam - congrats on the new car!!! So exciting. Oh and I think we need some bump pics from you!!! When you get that full explanation about not going over full term, please post. I'm old, Boooo!!!! :cry:

Lindsay - :happydance: Yeah for you last couple days of work!!! How exciting!!! Yes we need some bump and baby room pics!!! :baby:

Kelsey - its OK. I don't mind when people ask about my brother. He was actually killed in a car accident :cry: He was out partying with friends one night, they all got in a car to go to a store and then at one point in the drive he got out of the car on a busy road and was hit by another car. :cry: It absolutely terrible. So hard to lose someone you love that way. We were very close and even lived together at the time. I miss him so much every day. 10 years is a long time for sure. I do dream about him a lot, us doing things, so in some ways I feel like he is still close. 

Mel - so glad you are trying to get back into the normal swing of things. How is your husband doing with all of this. He must be happy that you are doing so well in your pregnancy and not stressing as much as you did in the past. The Long term TTC process is so hard on all of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Jess so so so sorry about your brother, that's very sad, so tragic :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Kels lol I know, not happy when I am sick not happy when I feel fine, can't win! Glad you're feeling fine, I think you should by 15 and a half weeks. 

Rach, good luck with your job interview! Let us know asap. :hugs: 

afm food issues! Cravings for mainly salt and sugar, then feeling nausea. Just had to go out specifically to get chocolate!!! Nausea mild now and on and off. My next scan is on 1st August - still very nervous, I'll be 16.5 weeks. kels yours is really close, I hope you enjoy it hun!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess -so sorry about your Brother. I suppose sometimes it doesn't seem like 10 years have passed and yet at other times it does. :hugs: 

The community mw I saw today didn't seem overly concerned about it, saying everything about me, scans and baby seems absolutely fine so see how things go closer to the time. Everything I have read about it does seem to be for the over 40's although I'll be 2 months of being 39 on the EDD. I don't fancy induction either so we'll see how things go. I'll post my 20 week and 22 week bump pics tomorrow.

Kels - looking forward to seeing baby K on monday. Once you have a few good scans it does become easier to relax. Once you actually make that leap and you buy that first outfit/equipment it is easier and less stressful thereafter.

Mel - people keep asking me if I have any craving but as yet no. Got back in to bad habits with my chocolate addiction but other than that not craving coal or anything!! Each scan is nerve wracking in it own way but it will be great to see memo so much bigger!

Rach - let us know how you got on tomorrow, good luck.

New car -


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - so sorry about your brother, that's heartbreaking! I hope you and your family can do something nice on the anniversary in memory of him :hugs:

Jess and Sam - I must have missed something - you're not supposed to go over full term if you're older?? Why's that? I agree Sam - I don't want to be induced either, hoping it doesn't come to that for me! 

Sam - LOVE the new car! very cute!! Glad to hear everything is going well for you and your little one still!! Do you get any more scans??

Rach - how you been feeling?? Any O pains?? Keeping a good BD schedule??

Kelsey - Everything is going to be great at your scan! I can't wait to see how much your little one has changed - this is the most fun time for scans, I think! By Monday I won't be working anymore and can stalk until you post the picture  

AFM - still crampy but it seems to go in spurts - today I only had 4 or 5 significant crampiness moments. I so hope they say that something has been happening up there at my next doctor's appointment (Friday). I thought I found my cervix the other day, but I'm not sure anymore, everything feels weird up there and I try to limit how much I'm checking as I'm probably not supposed to really be feeling up there lol. 

I am really tired but really not as bad as I expected to be at nearly 39 weeks pregnant. I feel more awkward than I thought I would and have more self-conscious thoughts than I thought I would too but overall it's not too bad! I think I've had it pretty easy besides all the morning sickness in the beginning! I'll post belly pictures and the final nursery pictures for you guys soon!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Most of it is to do with over 40's. The placenta 'wears out' sooner and there is a slightly higher risk of stillbirth the longer it is after your edd. This is according to my google search, as I said, no one has actually explained it to me. The research is quite patchy and each area has differing protocols. I think it all depends on the health of mum and baby and if everything has been fine then there seems to be no real reason to induce as that has it own set of problems if it not needed. I am sure you will be absolutely fine.

No more scans now unless we get a private one. We might get a 3D one at 28weeks but haven't really decided.

Hurry up Oakley!!! I have noticed my walking is a bit slower and I don't bound up the stairs like I used to so not sure how I'll be at 39 weeks!! I think you are doing amazing to still be at work.


----------



## confusedprego

Interesting, Sam! I had never heard of that! Yea, I think the third trimester is harder in some ways than the first and the second is just the best! The awkward balance and shortness of breath make getting around really difficult! I think around 36 weeks I decided it was getting hard lol. So - not too bad! He can stay in as long as he wants/needs to but I won't mind when he decides to come out  Although, I think I won't mind being pregnant at all again when I don't have to go to work - can't wait for tomorrow to be over!! I'm so glad that I've gone to work this week so I can have an extra week with him later. 

Jess - your temp looks good today! Already 6 DPO! you're going to be testing before we know it! How have you been enjoying your new car?? Still love it? 

Mel - how you feeling?? I bet it's hard to go back to work right when you get pregnant again, you've got to be just so tired! 

Kelsey - you been feeling good too??? 

Rach - good luck today! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mel  you were cracking me up with your chocolate craving!! :rolfl:

Sam  Happy 22 weeks!!!! :happydance: Love the new car! Lots of room for baby stuff!!! Thats interesting about the concern with going the full term over 40. Hopefully with closer monitoring for us older ladies induction can be avoided. 

Lindsay  2 more days of work!! How exciting! and yes, you probably should be keeping your hands out of "there"!!! Why are you feeling self conscious? You look fabulous pregnant and what an exciting journey that is finally about ready to come to an end so a new one will begin! :hugs: 
I have been loving my car! One thing about it (which I knew before we bought it) is the gas mileage its not great for an SUV. I keep finding myself watching it on the gauge. :wacko: I probably need to stop as it's stressing me out. Other than that I absolutely love it! It is so much nice than my other car. How about you with your car? Do you have your car seat and hospital bag in it?

Rach  Good luck with your interview today! :thumbup: Pick up a thermometer while your out for the interview!!!

AFM - My temps went up a bit today which I was happy about. I had started the progesterone yesterday. I feel like we did a good job timing BDing this month so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## confusedprego

I do the same with watching the gauge on my car too! I used to get about 30 miles to the gallon and now I only get 20-21...which I think isn't too bad for an suv. I think I feel self conscious bc sometimes I get super puffy and pictures are not flattering at all and as silly as it is...DH and I don't dtd as often so it makes me question myself but I know deep down its just awkward at this point and he knows I'm tired all the time and is trying to take care of me but it makes you think with all the hormones lol. I think you guys did great this month! I'll be surprised if you don't get your bfp!


----------



## korink26

Oh Jessie, how tragic for your family, especially you because you were so close and living together! Dream visits are the best, although I hate to wake up from them.
Oh Sam, what a cute lil sassy car! Can just see lil man strapped in the back already :) I won't have anymore scans after our 20 week scan either. I've asked DH what he thought about getting a private scan closer to 30 weeks but I think we've decided not to. Although, we'll see how I feel then, I might be DYING for a pic of the baby :)
Lindsay, I thought I told you this already, KEEP YOUR FINGERS OUT OF YOUR VAGINA!! haha Your cervix is chilling somewhere in there, hiding from your fingers :) How long after your due date will they let you go before they'd induce?
Jessie--good temp today! Already almost halfway through the 2WW!!! I think this wait will be killer for me because I'll be so anxious because this has been the best timed BD month you've had for a little while!
RACHAEL GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you'll do GREAT!
AFM--I woke up this morning and I had to go pee so bad my stomach was cramping. Since then, it's still felt kind of crampy and off feeling....hope it goes away. Also, my Dr's office called yesterday and said they'd have to reschedule my u/s for the week after because my Dr. was out. I could have cried! So they could tell I was disappointed so then they said they could get me in with a different Dr. and I said yes, of course! Thennnn they were like well wait, your Dr. is in Monday but she has a meeting at the time of your u/s, so can we just do a later time on Monday? It was such a cluster so in the end it stayed on Monday, with my same Dr. but pushed back from 1:00 to 2:15.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry i haven't been on much. Ever since this whole thing with my eyes my sight has been messed up. My left eye is ALWAYS blurry. I hope it isn't life threatening. It would suck not to have my sight back the way i use to. Definitely scary. Anyways, i went in for my job interview and i got it!! It's called Convergys. It's a call center for tech support for digital cable, etc. BUT they also have a vision department too that deals with Eye Med insurance. I'll be working in the insurance dept!! Yes it does have benefits that kick in after 90 days!! I am so happy i could cry LOL. I'll be in training for 3 weeks. It pays more than what i make now so thank goodness for that! They said there's tons of room to grow and make more money. I really hope this is it and i love it.

Jess i am sooo sorry to hear about your brother. I couldn't imagine how devastating that was. I'm glad you do dream about him because ilke you said, it makes you feel closer. :) How is the 2ww? Any symptoms or unsual bleeding?!

Sam nice car! I am jealous. 

Kelsey what the heck is up with your dr? GEESH! I'm glad you still get to be seen that day. I hope the cramping subsides and you start feeling better. 

Lindsay i hope Oakley comes soon!! 

Oh i took an OPK today and this is what it looked like. I feel cramping so i'm wondering if i'm gearing up for O? Today i am CD18. We BD on CD 15 and 16. Was going to last night but i passed out. So we are going to tonight. I hope i haven't O'd yet.
 



Attached Files:







opk718.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!!

Rach - If you keep taking the OPKs then maybe you'll be able to figure out if you've already O'd or not (if it doesn't get positive then you know you already did). I hope you're still BDing! Congrats on your job too!! That's so exciting!! Is it full time? What kind of hours?? 

Kelsey - I would've been so mad if they moved a scan a whole week!! Good thing they could still see you! I can't wait to see your little one!! Have you been feeling good?? They might already be able to tell if you're having a little boy or a little girl - but of course you're not finding out!! I still can't believe you guys have that type of restraint! very impressive!!  They will induce me a week after my due date - so latest Oakely could join us is August 2nd! I can't wait for my appointment tomorrow but I still feel like they're going to say I still haven't progressed even though I've been cramping/contracting but I think that's also just engrained in me because my mom had so many problems "progressing" and I'm worried I'm going to be the same, but we'll see! I'll have lots and lots of questions tomorrow if I haven't progressed. 

Jess - Temp looks good again today! I'm so antsy for the next few days for you!! can't wait! 

AFM - today is my last day of work!! thank goodness!! Kirk was trying to talk me into staying home but I can suck it up for one more day. I'm going in even later than usual today because there's a bit of traffic that I'd like to wait out, so it shouldn't be too bad. I finally had a dream where I saw our little man!! I was having trouble peeling him away from family members to get good at breastfeeding him lol which is kind of funny. He was super super cute and it makes me so anxious to meet him!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh Lindsay i bet you just can't wait!! Dreaming about him definitely makes you more attached!! I have dreams about babies all the time and when i wake up i just have the biggest smile on my face. It will definitely will be a feeling that nothing else could ever touch. I'm glad today is your last day. Enjoy your time off and with that little handsome boy of yours!


----------



## korink26

CONGRATS ON THE JOB RACHAEL!!!!!!!!:holly: So when do you start and your insurance will be kicking in just in time for your 12 week scan!! :) Did you already quit your other job or are you still there until the new one starts? I'd do an OPK for the next couple days and if they don't get any darker or go white then I think it's safe to say you OV'd already. That's good you BD'd on 15 and 16 because I'm thinking you OV'd on either 16 or 17.
Lindsay woohoo for it being your last day of work for the next 3 months!!! :happydance: Can you believe it?! I can't wait for you appt either---I've heard of people having something stripped or something done down there to try and get labor rolling---will you try something like that if he's not here by your EDD?? Well, at least we know he'll for sure be here within 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Very anxious for Jessie and Rachael to test in this next week!
:hi: Sam and Mel!!! Hope you ladies are good!
And yes Linds, I'm feeling good---sometimes I fear too good? I really just don't feel pregnant AT ALL! I've noticed my hunger this week has even gone down---where I can make it longer without having to snack. Of course that worries me, but I just hope it's normal for the 2nd trimester. I just really want my 20 week u/s where she actually uses good equipment and gets a good look at everything and then hoping everything looks good I'll feel reasurred. I'm afraid that not getting the nuchal testing is almost making me worry more!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels my appetite is non existent at the mo, I feel really sick still on and off but def have no appetite, bit most women's sickness goes in the second tri so i dont think i am the norm. I'm glad they could keep your scan day but what a palaver!! I'm sure your 20 week scan will be just perfect Hun. You'll be so happy that day I just know it. I am a bit worried about mine too. 

Rach congratulations!!! Wonderful, news. And I def think you're gearing up to o! :yipee:, is your oh pleased? 

Jess how you doing hun?

Lindsay yay to last day of work!! And what a lovely dream :cloud9:

Afm so so tired and quite sick still! Hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and rach I really hope your eye gets better soon, that doesn't sound nice. Sounds like am infection and you need antibiotics. Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!!

Jess - nice temp today!! woohoo! When will you start testing? Are you guys going out on the boat this weekend?? Some of my friends are driving to Florida right now - I did that once from New Jersey and man was that a long drive!! Was totally worth it by the time we got there though!!

Kelsey - by 16 weeks I had moments that I forgot I was even pregnant!! I felt great in my second trimester! Your scan is going to go great, I can't wait to hear about it and see your little one! 

Mel - Sorry you're still having sickness issues - hopefully they'll alleviate a little soon! It's great to have the reassurance but it gets so exhausting! I remember having such torn emotions about being so sick! I think my next pregnancy will be difficult *assuming I will be fortunate enough to have another, of course!* but it will probably be difficult either way - if I'm not as sick I'll worry myself crazy and if I am sick, it'll probably get old really quickly! 

Rach - you do anymore OPKs?? post post! 

Just got back from the doctor - I have progress!! No dilation but I'm 75% effaced! She said she hopes to see me in the hospital before my next appointment but they've scheduled me for induction August 2nd just in case things move slowly. I'm really relieved to hear that something is going on down there and all this cramping hasn't been for nothing!  My SIL tried to scan him again and said he's really far down and super smushed in there! I feel bad, his butt is smushed up against my ribs and his head is pushing down on my cervix - I'm too small!! haha Ohwell - I've made it this far so if he wants more room he'll just have to come out :)

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## babydust818

Yesterday i took an OPK and it was almost invisible.I'm thinking i already O'd. I agree Kelsey, that it was prob CD 16 or 17. I BD on 15, 16 and 19. Idk if i did enough but lets hope. My eyes are looking REALLY good. Almost completely gone. I had to get a drug test done yesterday and i told the lady i was getting over pinkeye and i had to take antibiotics. She said "no sweety you still have it. you can't work like that". I started giggling and was like "the lady i was working for didn't care! She still made me work". She shook her head lol. I never showed up for my shift yesterday or today at the other job LOL. I hate that bitch. I hope she had a real shitty day yesterday! I am so mean but that woman is so heartless. She's very money hungry. It's annoying.

Lindsay 75% huh?! That is awesome. August 2nd is less than 2 weeks away!!! I hope he comes before then :) I'll definitely be on here everyday for updates!!! Did you see Lauren had her baby on the PUPO thread? Last i knew Liz was in labor yesterday at some point. She hasn't posted an update though!!! SO EXCITING!!

Mel i'm sorry you're feeling so sick. When is your next appt? When do you find out the gender?

Kelsey that's good you're feeling so great with this pregnancy. Don't freak yourself out and think something is wrong. I know easier said than done, but try to tell your conscience to STFU and that everything is going to be okay! I wanna see a bump pic!!

Jess any new symptoms? Looks like yesterday would be implantation day! When are you testing?


----------



## confusedprego

I did see Lauren had her baby - she's gorgeous!! So exciting - I can't wait to get there! and I check in on the PUPO ladies every once in a while and saw Liz's water had broken, I'm sure she's just wrapped up in baby world and will update as soon as she can - can't wait to see her little one too! I've been glad to see Lisa's pregnancy is going well this time around!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Sorry I didn't check in with you girls yesterday, it's been a crazy couple of days with work and my class.

Rach- so happy about your job :yipee: Congrats! I really hope it works out for you so you can keep on insurance. You will need it if you get prego soon!!! I think your timing sounds great this month. FX!!

Lindsay- yeah for progressing!!! I really think Oakley will be here in no time!!!

Mel- so sorry you are not feeling well. It is so great to have that reassurance!! Is your next appt this week?

Kelsey- I am excited for your appt Monday!!! That is pretty crappy they were trying to change it in you and then they could really do it anyway. 

AFM- we got on our boat last night after work and headed to Clearwater Beach where we will be spending a long weekend (we took Monday off too). We stayed at a little place we like to stay on anchor and we will be heading over to the marina in a little bit. Since I'll be away from my "supplies" I should have no temptation to test. I will probably wait until Tuesday morning when AF is due. Hope you guys have a fabulous weekend! I will try to check in with you girls later! :)


----------



## babydust818

Have fun Jess!! Andrews aunt is going to clearwater next month! So jealous!!! 

Lindsay idk if you saw but Liz had her boy 2 days ago! I can't wait to see pics of him!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - well done on the job, that is such great news!! And you'll get insurance too!! 

Jess- have a fab weekend away. This is the first day it has not rained (yet) here so I am sooo jealous of you being out there. We had our honeymoon in Florida, seems a long time ago now. Fingers crossed AF won't show on Tuesday and we see lovely lines when you get home to test.

Lindsay - yay for effacing, I'll have to admit I had to google what that was as although I have heard of it wasn't sure what it actually meant. Not long now - so exciting!! Hope he comes sson then you'll get more time off afterwards. Did you get anything nice from you work colleagues?

Kelsey - so glad you still have your scan on Monday, nothing worse that getting all excited to find out it might be moved. As for the bladder ache I get that all the time, especially if I have lay in bed too long and tried to not get up to go. Its worse in the mornings and eases of during the day. I just put it down to lots of built up pee, baby pressing down on the bladder (and I have had this since week 12/13) and lying on my tummy (although can't do that now!!).

Mel- how are you? 

afm - had a bad few days at work this week so haven't been on here much. We picked up the new car, it was sad to see my little 3 door Yaris go but we will need the space and I'll admit, although much bigger, it is a nicer drive. We were sitting in the new car after just getting it when I was telling OH about my bad day and started crying. The salesman came out to see it everything was okay as we hadn't driven off yet. He probably thought I was crying because of leaving my Yaris! Bit embarassing. I had the most awful wake up this morning too. I woke with really bad right sided lower back muscle spasms. I tried to breath through them hoping they might fade but no. It woke the OH up which is saying something!! Only getting up and moving about seemed to ease the pain. I did eventually go back to bed but couldn't fully relax as they kept starting up again. Not sure what was going on there.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam- so sorry you had a hard time at work! :hugs: did something happen or change or do you think you feel extra emotional being pregnant? Hope those lower back spasms have gone away. If not will you see a doctor? 

Lindsay- how are you feeling thus weekend? Did your contractions increase?


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - so sorry to hear you've had a rough time lately! I hope your back starts to feel better soon!! I had a work baby shower about a month ago and they were all very generous - I work with lots of great people!! Are you going to have a baby shower?? I recommend having it earlier than I did (34 and 35 weeks) - I was exhausted by then! 

Jess - nice temps!! I've been having contractions but nothing regular which is good and bad as we spent the day in the ER yesterday because DH fell and hurt his back :( He's on muscle relaxers and percocet - poor thing!! He's having a hard time walking so hopefully we can nurse him back to health a bit before I go into labor! I've been feeling twinges down there but I think we're still at least a few days out. 

Kelsey, Mel and Rach - how you girls doing??? 

I've been cleaning the house some today - it's a lot harder now, but thankfully my kitchen looks so good for the first time in a while! Trying to do as much as I can without waking DH up :/ Maybe this cleaning will throw me into labor!!


----------



## babydust818

Sam i'm so sorry you're feeling so down lately. I know it's hard to leave behind a car. It's crazy to know how much we get attached to something! Like you said, it's a nice upgrade and roomier. I hope you're feeling better with the muscle spasms. You poor thing. I feel so bad for you. :( It will all get better. 

Whoa Lindsay... poor Kirk. That is so sad :( It sucks that it's right before the baby comes too. I hope he starts feeling better. Anything to do with your back is awful. I hate when anything happens to my back. I hope he's okay. I bet he's feeling great on them meds lol. I hope he's better before your birth of Oakley as well! I still can't even believe it's almost go time. 

Jess your temp is back up this morning. I hope they keep rising and you get a bfp on tues! :)

Kels, Mel... hope you girls are doing okay! <3

I start my new job tmrw. I am super excited. I love how i'll be getting insurance in 3 months. I'm sitting here and kinda freaking out a bit because on Thursday the 26th will be 1 year ago i found out i was PG. It's bringing back all these memories. Kinda making me feel sick. I remember i rushed out and bought a baby swing that was SUPER cheap in my opinion and that i fell in love with. Then i remember taking it back a week later after the MC. It makes me feel so gross and sick thinking about it and how i'm not PG yet. I know there's a plan and it's gonna all work out. It's gonna click into place... it's just SO hard to get to that point. Next month i'm OPKing and gonna get a thermometer. Try and go full blast next month. I hope there isn't a next month but ya know. I been taking the laid back approach and it's not working either. Just a bit over it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - big :hugs: The anniversary of the due date was sad and difficult to get through and we will all understand what that day means to you and how hard it will be. I too also remember the day I got my bfp, rushing out the next day to get baby magazines etc. I am glad you have a plan to help you if this month isn't the one. You also have your fab new job to help take your mind off things, I can't wait to hear how your first day goes.

Jess - as the others have said temps looking mighty fine!! Fingers crossed for Tuesday. Hope you are having a fab time on the boat. 

Linsday - poor Kirk. I know what how painful it can be and that was just back spasms yesterday. I hope the meds work and he is back up and running very soon. My OH is waiting to see a consultant for a knee op (9th Aug) but I have said unless it is done very soon he may have to postpone it till after baby is here, as he will be off his leg for about 4 weeks. (He is also a typical bloke when he is ill/sore so don't want to have 2 babies to look after!!) That makes me sound really uncaring but it is not incapacitating atm, just sore if he does any exercise.

Kels - can't wait to see more pics tomorrow. Hope you are having a great weekend.

Mel - hope you are getting a better nights sleep.

afm - bought our pram, car seat and seat base today. I was more hesitant buying this than getting the new car!! The shop keep them until nearer the time but OH wanted them delivered 1 month before due date, just in case!!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies - 

I'm up early this morning worrying about Kirk at work :( Every time I ask if he's feeling any better he says he doesn't think so and that it still hurts really badly but he doesn't really know because he's been on meds so much, so maybe today without the meds he'll get a better idea of how he's doing. I don't know what to do to help him and how long is "normal" before we need to go get him an MRI. 

Kelsey - anxiously waiting for a new picture from you!! :)

Jess - hope you're having a good time on the boat this weekend! I'm excited for your temps the next couple days and to see that BFP! 

Sam - how's your back doing?? I know how awful back pain can be - I had a back injury end my gymnastics career a long time ago but it was just awful! 

AFM - somehow DH talked me into DTD last night to try to bring on labor - didn't work lol. We had planned on trying that all weekend before he hurt himself. I keep having contractions but they're braxton hicks because they don't hurt and then every once in a while I'll have cramping in my back that moves to the front but they're not consistent - ohwell! he'll come when he wants  Kirk and I did a belly cast last night - have you girls ever heard of it?? I can't believe how large I am!! It's going to be great to be able to look back and remember myself this way. 

Hope you all are doing lovely!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls!

Lindsay- that is terrible about Kirk!! Did he fall at work? It sounds like maybe he should have stayed home today to rest. Can you check with your primary care physician to see how long before you should go for an MRI? A lot of times you need to follow up with the regular doc after an ER visit so that might not be a bad idea. Have you tried eating spicy food and walking a lot to bring on Oakley? I heard that sometimes helps.

Rach- yeah for starting your new job tomorrow. :happydance: I hope positive things are in the very near future for you. Maybe someone watching over you is just waiting for you to be settled before bringing a little one in the picture... Job, insurance, etc. Definitely get that thermometer and OPKS. We need you to stick with it so we can see what's going on and help you get preggers!!!

Sam- how are you feeling? I hope better. I totally understand what you mean about the guys. Mine turns into a child too when he's sick. Yeah for your shopping trip!!! :happydance: I bet it's gets very exciting when you can start shopping. Have you started to talk about baby names yet? 

Kelsey- I will be anxiously waiting for your appointment today!!!

Mel- how are you feeling? 

AFM- I woke this morning to a huge temperature drop. I am really disappointed!! I really hope that was just a fluke and not a sign of the damn witch!! We'll see what happens later today and tomorrow. We are still in Clearwater and will be meandering back home this afternoon. Hope the weather will be ok for us today. It been beautiful during the day, but we have been getting some nasty thunderstorms in the afternoon.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I saw your temp drop and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's just a fluke!! I made an appointment with a primary care physician today for Kirk - we were in the "market" for a new primary care physician, so it was kind of difficult to get an appointment, but I managed to, thankfully! Made one for myself on Thursday (assuming I don't go into labor) so that I'm "established" there as it makes making appointments in the future much easier. Our last primary care physician was just terrible - we asked for tetanus shots and she wrote us a prescription to go pick them up at the pharmacy and told us to bring them back! The pharmacist looked at me like I was crazy! it was nuts and she would make you come in for a physical but if you wanted blood work you had to come back in a second time to get it done, it was so odd! Hoping this new doctor will be much more reasonable. 
I'm going to hop on the treadmill for a nice long walk either later today or tomorrow if things don't start getting moving - been eating lots of spicy food - but i always eat that so not sure that will help lol. Been having a lot of contractions today but none of them hurt - they're almost hard to notice - hoping it's still a sign! 

Rach - hope you're having a great first day at work!! :)


----------



## korink26

Mel, hope you start feeling better---2nd tri is supposed to be the best for us, you poor thing! 
Jessie hope you are having a great long weekend on the boat---I saw you guys must have been caught in a storm! How exciting, but yet scary if it was a bad one. I'm hoping your temp today is sign on implantation!? I'll have to look back at my chart, but I think I had a drop at 10 DPO that I was pretty bummed about, but it ended up being a good thing!!
Sam thanks for the reassurance, that's exactly what it is, a bladder ache! Glad it's not just me. SSsooo sorry you're struggling with your back, there is really nothing worse! Mine has been bothering me quite a bit lately again, but not spasms like you're having. Sometimes it does feel better getting up and walking around, but the worst part is getting up to do it (at least for me)! I sooo hope the spasms settle and your pain eases. On a brighter note, glad you got some baby purchases--what is a pram? Can't wait for my 20 week scan, hoping all goes ok, and then I'll finally let myself start buying stuff.
Lindsay I'm not sure what effaced means, so I'll have to google that, but I'm guessing it means that Oakley's getting closer to his grand entrance!! And poor Kirk with his back too!! When my back gets to its worst, the ONLY thing that helps me and my muscles settle down is steroids---it's an almost instant reliever---only thing is doesn't seem to solve the problem forever. How is he doing with the muscle relaxers? I hate taking them because they knock me out and make me feel completely drugged and out of it. Can't believe he still went into work (isn't his job kind of labor intensive too?!)--poor thing (and bd'ing too!? What a champ!! lol) I suppose he wants to save his days off for when Oakley is here...That's awesome you did the belly cast!! I saw that done on one of the 16 and Preg shows---I think I'd like to do something like that. I have a friend who hated being pregnant and didn't take 1 picture or anything. I'm like omg, I can't wait for the belly and I want to always remember it! If you don't mind, I'd love to see a picture of the belly cast!
Rachael good luck today---kick some butt!! I rreeeallllyyy have my FX'd that you'll get a BFP on your anniv. like I did. If it just happens that you don't get your BFP, I think your plan for next month is great---OPK's and temping always helps.
AFM---anxious for my appt! I get excited, but then I feel like I need to stop myself and prepare myself for the worst, hate my negative thinking. After today's appt though I'll feel a little more reassured. 4 more hours (feels like 4 more years, but I just need to remind myself, it was almost rescheduled for next week, so 4 hours is nothing). Went shopping this weekend for some maternity clothes, didn't have much luck :( Ah well...have a great Monday girls!


----------



## korink26

Ugg welll I was in the elevator on the way to my appt and they called to reschedule!! I was like omg my husband and I took off work and he has to drive 40 min. for these appts! So they found somebody else to see us and all he did was take my weight and bp! So I asked about the us and so he's like oh, ok. Put the wand on for a second didn't get a pic or get to hear the hb :( Guess we maybe should have rescheduled. Said the heart chambers looked good and hb was in 160s. Next and last us is Aug 28th at 1:00. Oh well I guess...


----------



## babydust818

How f'n terrible of the doctors Kelsey!! OOOOO man would i be mad. What a f'n prick! I'm so sorry you didnt get a picture or get to hear the HB. How awful is that? I'm glad to hear everything is looking good and your baby is doing okay. Makes me so upset though that you've been waiting and they did you like that :grr:

Lindsay i would be the same as you if Drew had to go back to work today. When he got home did he say it hurt any worse? He is a trooper for going into work but also DTD last night. I saw your pic on fb. You look soooooooooooo gosh darn cute!! I've heard of a belly cast. Isn't it like paper mache or however you spell it? basically a cast of your belly? It will be SO neat to look back on!

Jess i'm so sorry about the temp drop :nope: i hope it's just implantation and you sky rocket in the morning. I hope you had fun in Clearwater. I am so jealous. 

AFM i had a decent first day. Wasn't a whole lot we did but just go over benefits, planned time off, etc. Stuff like that. Won't really go over the big stuff until tmrw and so on. The trainer seems a bit bratty. Oh well.. i hope that is the only negative lol. I am so exhausted though. Thinking about taking a nap... zZzZz


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry Kelsey!! How frustrating!! At least you got to see the little one, that's so odd that he didn't take many pictures! The 20 week scan is the really big one though - that one took about an hour for me!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- that's ridiculous! Can you call back nd tll them what happened and see if they will get you in for a regular scan sooner? I'm glad everything was ok for you though!

Lindsay- I forgot to ask you about your body cast.... What great idea! I have never heard of this. What was it made of, did you decorate of at all? 

Rach- so glad your first day at work went well.

AFM- No sign of AF yet. I did decide to take a HPT when I got home from the boat today and it was a BFN. It wasn't FMU but I pretty much hadn't gone all day. We'll see what happens over the next couple of days.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - sorry for teh bfn, fingers crossed its a late implanter!!

Kelsey - a pram is what you push the baby around in after its born. Having a mental block at work of what you guys call it, pushchair? The pram bit is the bit where they lie flat for the first few months (bassinet?) then it becomes sitty up pushchair. This one is a travel system so I can put he car seat onto the chassis for short pops to the shop when out and about in the car. Can't believe the appointment you had. I would be raging too. Good to know baby ok but still rubbish you felt rushed and didn't get to see baby properly. Not long tillt he 20 week scan when you'll get great pics.

Rachel - glad your first day was ok and I hope todays goes well too.

Lindsay - how is kirk today, hope his bck is a little better. Any more contractions?


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!! 

Jess - your temp went up a little today - hoping you'll get your BFP today or tomorrow!! I didn't get my positive this time until 11DPO and it was still pretty light, so there's still time! Hope you had a great time on the boat - thunderstorms on a boat sound amazing! As long as they're not too bad though! 

Sam - I think a pram for you is a stroller for us :) How are you feeling? Back done spasming?? Kirk is doing a bit better, he's real bad in the mornings though. His doctor told him to not work this week but he's being stubborn and of course went in this morning after sleeping in a bit. 

Rach - hope you're liking your new job - are you going to be testing soon?! 

Kelsey - Kirk doesn't handle the muscle relaxers very well at all - they just knock him out. He's switched to 800mg of ibuprofen instead which actually does seem to help and he's best if he gets up and moves around. First thing in the morning is just terrible for him. I had to put his socks on for him this morning :( 

Mel - hope you're doing great - when's your next scan??

AFM - my doctor recommended raspberry leaf herbal tea and I drank 2 cups of it yesterday and was having regular contractions!! They were every 10 minutes and were not too painful but were getting more intense so around 11PM last night we decided to call the doctor who told us to go into the hospital to make sure. We were pretty sure it wasn't the real thing but were kinda freaking out about it. By the time we got there my contractions were only 3 minutes apart but still not very painful. They checked me and I was 1 centimeter dilated and 50-75% effaced with "bloody show" - AKA my mucus plug was starting to come out. So, since I wasn't very far along they had us walk the halls for an hour and get rechecked. She said after the hour that I was still 1cm but my cervix was softer. So, basically they told me I'm in "latent labor" and that things are happening and that the timing of the contractions are what we're looking for but we need them to be more intense before coming back in. Of course, if my water breaks or I start bleeding, or he stops moving then I need to come back in immediately but for now - I'm going to drink more tea!!! lol


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and the belly cast is made of plaster - I'm going to seal it today and then I'll take a picture and show you guys! You can paint them and decorate them, so I'd like to paint it and put the little man's hand and foot prints on it. Not sure what we'll do with it as it has an outline of my boobs which is kind of awkward to just have displayed in your house but I think it will be a fun thing to look back on later.


----------



## korink26

Thanks guys---I guess I just realized how great my Dr is (whom I like to complain about) and she's doing these scans as a favor to me because I think usually I just get bp taken and hb checked. They actually said they want the scan at 21-22 weeks because that's when they can tell the most. So we'll be at almost 22 weeks. We invited our moms to come along to the scan, they're sooo excited. 
Sam, is a Pram like what we call a stroller then? I think that's what you're describing, but I may be way off. I'll have to google it :)
OMG LINDSAY----HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!!! Guess rasperry leaf tea might do the trick, so drinks lots!!! :) How are your contractions today?! Love the idea of putting the footprints on the cast!
Rachael glad your first day went good!! Hopefully that bratty girl changes her attitude around, or else you'll have to bring the bat to work!
Jessie--any spotting or anything or still going strong? If yesterday was implant day you prob. wouldn't get a positive until tomorrow or thursday---I had implant on 10 dpo and 12 dpo the line was pretty light.


----------



## BeachChica

OMgosh Lindsay!! How exciting!!! Yes, drink MORE tea!!! I can't remember, how far are you from the hospital? I hope you have that bag in your car now and if you do end up going in to have little Oakley please have at least Kirk let us know (Ok I am being selfish here!!!) But I am getting so excited for you!!! :happydance: The cast sounds amazing, I can't wait to see it!!! Glad Kirk is feeling a little better, gosh guys are stubborn aren't they!!!

Kelsey - that's great that you invited the Mom's to the scan. I bet they will be so excited!!!

Sam - the pram definitely sounds like what we call a stroller. How are you feeling? Has work been better for you?


Rach - How was day #2?

Mel - How are you feeling? :sick: Better I hope!

AFM - No sign of AF yet and no cramping. I really hope you ladies are right and that maybe the drop yesterday was just late implantation. I am usually pretty right on my 11 day LP. If she does not show up I will take another HPT tomorrow morning. The one I took the other day was an I/C and also late in the day (not FMU).


----------



## confusedprego

We are only 15 minutes from the hospital, thankfully! The bag and carseat are in the car :) Contractions have really lessened today, which is disappointing but they told me to expect them to, so maybe I'll make it to my appointment on Friday. 

I'm so excited you're having no cramping and no signs of AF! I was looking at Kelsey's chart and it's like identical with the major dip at 10DPO! crazy! Can't wait for you to test tomorrow :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - so exciting!! I have heard about raspberry leaf teas and I actually took it af-ov to help with uterine lining and it is recommended to drink from about 36 weekks onwards as it strengthens the uterine walls and helps makes contractions stronger and better for pushing. Kirk has to keep us updated, when you can't!!

Jess - another lady on another thread had a huge temp drop at 10dpo and got her bfp a couple of days later. She is now 30 weeks. I am keeping everything crossed this is the same for you.

Kels - aww it will be soo lovely to have both mums there at your next scan. It is a good one as they spend so long looking at all the different bits!

Rach - hope today went well.

afm - back spasms seem to have gone, but I still keep getting leg cramps which I have been getting on and off for a couple of weeks. Apparently, after googling, this is normal!
Work has been okay. This weekend has been a bit emotional though as Mum rang yesterday to say her second dog Misty had joined Smokey in doggy heaven. It was only a few weeks ago she had to put Smokey to sleep. Both were a good age (14 and 14.5) but it is still never easy.


----------



## korink26

Jessie that's funny because I was thinking on my drive home that if Lindsay can't update us I hope Kirk would! Now Lindsay drink the tea and bd (at the same time? Lol) Then instruct Kirk how to get on here and update us.
Yes my BFP chart is almost exactly like Jessie's-I'll be up right away to check your chart tomorrow! Rachael I hate you don't have a chart for my nosy ass to stalk! When will you test??
Sam so glad the muscle spasms have settled, but so sad bout the doggy! If it's not one thing it's another!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh gosh ladies!!! I just did some analysis of Kelsey's chart and I hope you all are right!!! That dip I had yesterday does look a lot like hers!! Kelsey I remember telling you not to worry about your dip and now here you are telling me not to worry about mine :hugs: Thank you all!!! I can't wait to test tomorrow!


----------



## korink26

Omg omg omg jessie!!!!!! :bfp::yipee::holly: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Ok so now what-what's your plan???
Ok how am I supposed to get up and go to work with all this excitement?! I want a pic of the test ASAP


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Kelsey!!! I wanted to get here a post a pic before you girls saw my chart but you are up early! I woke up this morning to another increased temp so went to take my HPT and it was a :bfp: !!! I'm in shock, but nervously excited!!! I'll post a pic below. Not sure what to do now, what do you girls think? Should I call the doc for an early appointment. Last time I waited until about 6 weeks and he wanted to put me on progesterone at that appointment (which I think was too late) so I am wondering if I need to go in sooner this time. Thank you girls for all of your postive support, I really thought I was out this month!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG OMG I just clicked on your FF before reading down and nearly passed out when I saw the +Ve green square!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


That is one +ve FRER - wow HUGE congratulations!!

Don't really know about the progesterone but for me it would be the sooner the better.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow this has really brightened my day and it was panning out to a great day already!!

OH came home last night with 2000 pampers sensitive wipes as they were on offer in out local supermarket!! Quite a surprise to to met with 4 boxes of wet wipes! I went swimming today, the first time in ages and it felt great. There were some strange people in the pool at that time of day. Some of these ladies must have strange neck muscles to keep their heads and hair so far out of the water so as to not spoil their 'do's' lol. The weather is hot and sunny for once so can potter in the garden for a bit.


----------



## korink26

Omg, and that's a dark BFP!!! You would have totally gotten one yesterday if you tested!!! I don't know about an early appt if you're already on the progesterone? Unless there's something else your Dr. was planning on doing with you? I think you can just relax (huh, yah right, I know--let the worrying begin but you'll be sooo fine this time) and enjoy your BFP :) Is Chris freaking?!
Aww Sam, how cute he bought wipes home!! You know he's got baby on his mind :) Oh those ladies and their "do's", you'll have to swim by and send a little splash their way, on total accident ;) Sounds like a great day you're having.
Jess, just so excited I can hardly stand it. Now, Rach if you follow with one in a couple days, my life will be complete :) 
Jessie did you have any symptoms/suspicions?!


----------



## korink26

P.s--happy 23 weeks ms. Sam!!


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Lindsay, check in so we know you're not busy in labor! And if you don't check in, OOMMGGG!! Today will really be a great day!!


----------



## confusedprego

WOOHOO Jess!!!!!!! omg I'm so excited for you!! Call your doc! What's it hurt?! If he says he doesn't want to see you for a couple weeks then whatever but if he wants to see you it can't hurt :) OMG I just KNEW it!! Your chart looks JUST like Kelsey's!! That's a GREAT test!!

I don't think we're having a baby today - Having very not painful at all contractions and some minor cramping - but I have more bloody show/mucus plug loss today so I'm kinda glad we went in the other night just to get that started coming out (gross). 

Sam - glad your back is starting to feel better and how cute of your OH!! 

I'll do my best to get on here and tell you ladies when we get admitted to the hospital and if not, I'll show Kirk how to :) I didn't tell you guy the other night because I had a good feeling we'd be sent home but it's better to be safe than sorry, right?! 

Rach - you gonna test soon??


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am very excited, but a little nervous at the same time. Its been such a rollcoaster going though all this. Chris is excited and nervous too, he just worries because he doesn't want me to have to go though any more miscarriages. 
I think I will book an appointment with my doc just so he can check all my blood levels etc. I am on the progesterone now so I don't know what else he would do. I did have high homocysteine and that hasn't been checked in a while so I guess it probably should. So weird that the I/C test I took the other day was sooooo white and now this!!!

Kelsey - no I don't have any symptoms, I really thought I was out. Even my boobs don't really hurt like they did slightly last week. Very strange. I hope everything is OK.

Sam - Happy 23 weeks!!! So cute of your OH to come home with all of that stuff!!! Hopefully he will be a great little helper when your LO arrives. Are you feeling better today?

Lindsay - Gosh the waiting must be killing you. Do the contractions feel any different than they did yesterday? Yes better safe than sorry on the notifications. Then we'll know if you are MIA. Did you tell Kirk he's getting a B&B screen name?? LOL


----------



## korink26

Jessie--Mel or I had really no symptoms to start with (my hunger I don't think kicked in for like a week or 2) and that ended up being a good thing for us!!! Are you going to go to your reg. OB or your specialist? Let us know what he says!


----------



## filipenko32

Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooooooo happy for you!!!! Yay!!! It so wonderful to come back on here to that news. That is an amazing line for so early. Brilliant hun, just brilliant brilliant brilliant!!! xxxx :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Lindsay, I drank RRTL to thicken my lining lol so it must cause contractions too lol! I am so so so excited to see Oakley!! Hurry baby Oakley! Sorry about your hub's back, that must be so painful for him. :nope: Glad you're all set to go now though. 

Rach I think some people can be 'can't be bothered to speak to new people' types and that's obviously awful and thoughtless. I really hope it turns out to be a job you end up liking. xxx

Sam - sorry you're having problems with your back too that doesn't sound nice at all but glad they're easing up. Are your work colleagues still being supportive of you? Yeah a stroller is the same as a pram. Pram is short for perambulate which means to walk so that's where the English name for it came from - same as to stroll really lol - prefer stroller! 

Kels - that's so lovely that the mums are coming to the scan with you. :cloud9: and WTF about that scan appointment - how thoughtless!! He could have just spent 5 mins at least!! :shock: Have you got any other symptoms aside from the back spasms? I hope you're not suffering too much with those. 


Afm - If I haven't been sleeping I've been going to social things organised by both my friends and hub's and everything seemed to come at once! I went to see my family too these last 2 days so I am resting now and catching up with everyone. I have had it with this heat already!! This morning I got in the cold shower in my pyjamas and then dried off a bit so i wasn't dripping then walked around all day like that - haven't been out today as too hot! Flat is awful - we have 3 big fans going and it's unbearable. Bring back the :rain: and I hope it's like this soon: :xmas7: 

I am going to a wedding on Friday and I have just managed to squeeze into my size 10 dress but it looks well filled out!! I am going to post a pic when I am all ready on Friday I'll get my hubs to take a bump pic! I love my bump and the other day when I was on a very busy tube a man offered me his seat!!!!!!! :shock: :cloud9: I looked around haha. I declined as i was getting off in 2 stops but it made me feel pregnant :yipee: 

I've developed a new symptom of rib ache under my right boob when i have been sitting too long, anyone else? 

Pink thanks for your post about your dreams on my journal that really made me feel better. The night before last I dreamt that Me-mo's heart stopped as he was too far ahead of dates all the time :nope: but I think it's just my fears coming out again as I have a scan on Wednesday. I am quite excited to see him again but the nerves are STILL getting in the way! Ill be 16.5 weeks then


----------



## babydust818

quick update ---- WHOA Jess i think you have a strong bean! That line is DARK! I am so happy for you. Congrats hun. Last year i got my bfp on july 26th! Would be nice if we could be bump buddies this go round!! You deserve it girl.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks again girls!

Mel- Whoa - sounds like you've got a busy schedule!! I can't wait to see your bump pic!!! I bet you look fabulous!!! I am surprised how dark the line is too considering the one I took the other day was so light. 

Rach - How's the new job going?

Well I called my doctors office for an appointment, they just had tomorrow or August 14th so I am going tomorrow at 2:50pm. I really need to find out from him if I should keep seeing him since all my testing is done or if I should move on to a regular OB. As long as the regular OB is willing to monitor me as closely with scans etc I see no reason why I can't just go there but I will see what he says.


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! What a day of anniversaries!!!

Lindsay - *Happy 40 weeks*!!!! :happydance:

Kelsey - *Happy 17 weeks!!* :yipee:

Well I put in my progesterone this morning and when I pulled the stick out (sorry TMI) it had a big gob of CM on it with a little bit of brownish, what looked like dried blood mixed in it. I hope that is just leftovers from implantation a couple days ago. By the way, I can't remember, but are any of you girls on progesterone this time? Mel...?


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Jess - brown this early is definitely normal from implantation, I wouldn't stress too much about it *Easier said than done!* but also good that it's brown :) So glad they can see you today :) I bet your specialist will probably want you to stay with him through at least your first trimester, but he might want you to go see a regular OB as well. That's what I did for my cervix checks - I had to go to my normal OB appointments every month but went to the perinatologist every two weeks until they were convinced my cervix was going to hold up - which it did and still is like a champ lol. 

Rach - how's the new job going?? You done with orientation yet?? How you feeling?? Any symptoms??

Mel - is your energy picking up yet?? Hope you're doing well! I can't wait to see your bump picture - I'm sure you look fantastic!!

Kelsey and Sam - I would love to see a bump picture from you ladies too!! 

AFM - still waiting on the little man. DH and I DTD last night and this morning and that brings on a contraction or two and then they go away :/ I have my 40 week appointment first thing tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll be more dilated and he'll be able to strip my membranes and get this show on the road! lol :)


----------



## korink26

Mel--you busy girl!! I LOL'd when you said you got in the shower in your pj's (I read that right, right?)!!! You're such a hoot. I would get shooting pains in my armpits, so not my ribs, but kind of in the same are....what I do remember is my stomach muscles feeling sore, and that must have been from the stomach stretching out. I can't wait to see your glam picture tomorrow!!!! Don't forget to post!! I keep thinking about posting my bump pic, so I will hopefully tonight or this weekend.
Jessie---I had pinkish orangish cm after implantation, and then if you remember I totally FREAKED out because at exactly 4 weeks mid morning I started getting brown discharge when I was wiping. It lasted all day, but then by night had cleared up and ugly brown didn't come back again. So def. normal for right now, just lil beanie burrowing in!!! How did it feel waking up PREGNANT today?!?!! :cloud9: Can't wait for your appt, let us know what they do with you.
LINDSAY---40 WEEKS!!!!!! :baby: Come on Oakley, your time is up!! I hope they can strip your membranes, because my co-workers daughters both had it done and they were both in labor within a day or 2. Can't wait for your update after your appt tomorrow.
Rachael-you're almost done with your first week of work!! Hope it's going great!!
AFM-yesterday we had HORRIBLE storms, trees are down everywhere. And DH got a flat tire on the way to work, and the poor guy is not good with that kind of stuff so my BIL had to go help him change the tire, and then he had to leave to go to football practice (he coaches football too) and he took my car, and left my windows open a tiny bit, but enough for the rain to get in and soak my seats! Ugg, I was like really Ryan!??!!? Oh what a day it was.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linsday - so they may sweep you tomorrow? They mentioned that to me at 40 weeks, it usually kicks starts labour within 48 hrs if it is going to work - exciting!!

Jess - brown blood (old) is probably from the implantation, so although difficult try not to worry. Glad you are getting seen tomorrow then you'll know how you are going to be looked after. Still so chuffed for you!!

Rachel - how was your first week? (It's nearly the weekend!!) any signs?

Mel - haven't had a chance yet but will pop onto your journal later. think these dreams are catching!! I suppose if I had though about it it would make sense about the perambulation. I quite like pram, sounds more cosy than stroller.

Kelsey - how are you today?

I forgot to do a bump pic last week (week 22) as I was doing it every 2 weeks so might wait until next wednesday to get back on track. I know I am getting bigger as I had to get another size up in my uniforms at work but when you look at my pics together they all look the same!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels yes you read right haha! When i reasd your storm story i was jealous! I wish it would rain here right now but sorry you got your bum wet :haha:. That's the kind of thing my hubs would do too! 

Jess I had no symptoms till 7.5 weeks - none at all which drove me half insane and i took progesterone from ov to week 16 (2 more days of the gooey stuff to go!)


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so glad you and DH are still keeping busy :sex: I know some men get really weird about doing it when your prego. How is his back by the way? 
Oh, we never got to see a final nursery room pic!!!

Kelsey - I am glad you saw some colored CM too. That makes me feel better. With my chart etc looking like yours I am so hopefully I make it to where you are!!! OMgosh, I left a sunroof open one time in the rain, I know its terrible when you get that water in your car. Hopefully you will be able to leave it open to dry it up real well. 

Mel - I was laughing at your shower story too. :rofl: Are you using the suppository progesterone? If so, this is a weird thing to ask but... how far up to you insert the stick? :shocked: My first time using them I don't think I was putting them in far enough, now I try to put them in farther, but I want to be sure that I don't do it too far if you know what I mean. :blush:

Sam - I know you've started buying stuff, have you decided a a theme for your nursery? Also, did you stop taking the CoQ10 when you got pregnant?

AFM - I leave for my appointment in about 1.5 hours so I will try to do a quick update before I go to class tonight. I am definitely having them check HCG, Progesterone and Homocysteine levels. Should I be sure they check anything else?


----------



## confusedprego

They would've done a sweep last week at 39 weeks had I been dilated at all but because I was still all closed up it wasn't an option. Since I was 1cm at the hospital on Monday I'm assuming they'll be able to tomorrow - I don't think you can close back up once you start dilating??? I'm hoping to be 2 or 3 by tomorrow but we'll just have to wait and see!! I'm not feeling anything today, just had some contractions late last night, so I don't think today is the day! I was so tempted to call this morning to see if I could change my appointment to today but DH told me I was being silly and we could wait until tomorrow lol. 

Jess - I put pictures of the nursery up on facebook but I'll try to get them up on here too! I'm still so excited for you!! 

Kelsey - I left the top down on my old miata once and it poured over night and it was just awful! lol I feel your pain!


----------



## korink26

Right here, this girls husband is weird about doing it cuz I'm pregnant!!!!!! Although I haven't really cared because I've been so scared to have any site of spotting blood, but now I'm at the point of thinking it would maybe be ok, he still says nope! Your chart and symptoms are really mimicing mine, so I'm really excited for you!!!! Hope your appt is going great right now, if it's like it was for me, it all seems so surreal!
Lindsay, I think your cervix is pissed at us for doubting it, so it's going to prove to us that it's holding up. And then just to really prove a point, it's going to hold on until AFTER 40 weeks :) I don't think I ever saw your final nursery photos, so I'll have to look on facebook!!


----------



## babydust818

Haven't had any time to read all of your posts. I'll do that later. Just wanted to stop in and say work is going good. Seems like i'll like it. Today i've been mourning the 1 year anniversary of my bfp. Super devastating. *sigh*. Like i said i'll catch up soon. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - yes I stopped taking coenzq10 as although no studies done to show harm most people stop to be safe.

Kels - aww men are softies aren't they. I never got the raging bd hormones that some women do in 2nd tri but found I got going much quicker :blush:(plus the extra cm helped too!) Maybe just playing about will lead into other things and remind him so he know he won't be hurting you or the baby (the babies eye will be shut too :winkwink:). We have been pretty consistent from the start but are having to be a bit more creative from the usual now due to bump.

Linds - I saw the FB pics before, lovely room, just perfect. I adore the cot

We haven't even cleared the room out yet although I have started redistributing all the stuff in there. I just like neutrals so will go with that and add a few blue bits. Another friend on here is going for orange and black (boy) theme which I wasn't sure of intitally but the pic she is using for inspiration looks fab, I'll see if I can get a link.

https://designdazzle.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/baby-nursery-girlie-orange-modern-hip.html


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Just a quick post as I just got to school and I am trying to post from my phone. The appointment went well. Told the doctor about the blood I saw this morning. When he did my exam he said everything looks normal and just saw a lot of CM. He said I don't need to insert the progesterone very far. Had a postive urine pregnancy test at the doctors office. They took bloods which I should have back tomorrow and i am having them repeated on Monday and Thursday next week. He wants to see me again in 2 weeks.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rachel. I hope Andrew will be looking after you tonight. I so wish things were different and this day never would have to be. sending lots of love.


----------



## confusedprego

We never really stopped BDing but we were extra careful after we found out. Then once the third trimester rolled around and I started rounding out we definitely slowed down just because it's a bit more difficult. But now that it might bring the little man to us, DH is all about it lol. 

Rach - anniversaries suck...July 4th was ours and even though we're so close to having Oakley, it was still difficult for me. I'm hoping I'll be nice and distracted with the little one on August 10th - my D&C date. Hope you have something nice planned for tonight :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - glad the appointment went well and everything looked ok! Can't wait to hear about your bloods...will you get a scan when you see him again in 2 weeks??


----------



## BeachChica

He did not mention a scan but I was going to ask tomorrow when I go in for my appointment. I would assume he would. I have had a bit more of pink mixed with my progesterone so gosh I hope everything is ok. Now I really want to see my betas!!!


----------



## babydust818

OMG i think i just got a positive pregnancy test. I decided "what the f... it's the anniversary.. i'm gonna try a test". Well... this pic is taken like 5 mins after the test BUT the line showed up within a min. Just only got darker when it dried. I am a bit nervous though because i just now all of a sudden feel cramps. GAH!
 



Attached Files:







P7260567.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeachChica

Oh gosh Rach!!! I think we were posting at the same time!!! I am so excited for you!!! :yipee:


----------



## babydust818

I am like sitting here smiling and about ready to burst but i'm going to take another one to see what it says later and again in the morning. I am just like .. idk! I am only CD26. I think i O'd 9 or 10 days ago. I am kind of shocked!!

I got everything crossed for your appt tmrw Jess!!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh my goodness!! how exciting!! that's definitely positive Rach!! call your doctor tomorrow!! post more pictures of your test tomorrow and from tonight! I'm so excited for you! what a great turn to your day!! :) 

I love that we're all pregnant at the same time!!


----------



## babydust818

I am praying it wasn't a wonky test. I took a OPK and a HPT again after that test and the OPK is dark and the HPT was negative BUT i squeezed my pee out. I like took the test 45 mins after i took the first one and only had like 2 oz of pee in the cup. I hope that's why it was neg. I'm going to just test in the morning. here's a pic. The top stick is the OPK, 2nd stick is the pos? hpt, and the 3rd is the neg hpt AFTER the 'pos'. I hope it's just from not holding it long. We will see in the morning!!
 



Attached Files:







726.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

My water just broke! I'll keep you guys updated the best I can


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - your urine just might not be concentrated enough. Definitely test again in the morning.

Sam - I took a look at that link of those nursery pics that you posted and at first when you said orange and black I thought ewww. But it is so cute!!!!


----------



## babydust818

OMG LINDSAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tmrw is your DD isn't it?! WOW crazy because you'd be like the 4th of 5th person this past year that has had their baby on their DD! OMG please keep us posted!!! GOOD LUCK GIRL! Can't wait to see Oakley!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sorry about your DD this month Rach! :hugs: it's so tough. I have one this month also as Lindsay and I were days part on my last pregnancy :cry:


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> My water just broke! I'll keep you guys updated the best I can

Omgosh Lindsay!!! I just saw this!!! B&b training for Kirk on the way to he hospital!!!! Hope you have any easy delivery and can't wait or your update!!! Good luck!!! :baby:


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls! I'm not contracting yet and only 1cm still so we've got a long way to go! They said I'm probably not dilating quickly bc of my LEEP procedure that they followed my cervix for and once that loosened we'll be on our way! Yay!


----------



## babydust818

what in the world? i tested this morning and it's a bfn? white as can be. why the heck would the other stick show up instantly? GRRRRR. I guess i'll give it more time and test again in a couple of days. I hate how hpt's always play tricks on me :(

Lindsay, thanks for keeping us updated!!! I can't wait to see him.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - omg that so looks like a +ve hpt to me!!! YAY!! The second one maybe was negative as it was so soon after with diluted urine. Make sure you don't put the opk in the urine if you test with a hpt as that can affect the results or put them side by side on a work top. Please, please let this be a bfp!!

Linds - this week is turning out to be one exciting week. I hope dilation goes quick once loosened. Keek Kirk updating us!!

Jess - I thought the same about the colour combo but it works better than I thought it would too. Other ladies have said how progesterone irriated the cervix when done vaginally (maybe giving you the pink tinge) and the changed to the other entry! Not sure if that is an option for you.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - are they keeping you at the hospital?

Rach - that is so strange that definitely looks like a postitive HPT to me. Are you still BDing just in case? Didn't you get a high on your OPK too?

Sam - I definitely had a tad more blood yesterday. It was slightly more than spotting... maybe like a very light period day and more red. Today there was no blood on the stick so I hoping that all was just implantation and everything is OK. We'll see.


----------



## confusedprego

So quick update...they gave me some medicine to get my contractions going when I got here as they hadn't started and I had 4hrs of contractions every minute and a half to two minutes and only went from 1cm to 2cm. They offered morphine and I really didn't want that and asked for an epidural which I guess they don't like to give that early but bc the contractions were so close together they gave me one and we were able to get some sleep. I'm now 5cm dilated and 90% effaced so we are making good progress! 

Kirks been posting a bit on Facebook but as we have no idea how long this will take he's not doing too much  

Epidurals are a wonderful thing I now realize!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linsday, well done! Epidurals sounds the way to go, they were going on my birth plan!! I have seen Kirks FB updates, hopefully not much longer now!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Just seen your post today Rachel. Did you use the opk in the same urine as the hpt or put them side by side when they were drying? Sorry its a bnf today, still keeping my fingers crossed. My smu was better than my fmu but maybe tomorrows test will show something. So hope it wasn't a dodgy hpt.


----------



## korink26

OMG OMG OMG OMG LINDSAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :cloud9: GOOD LUCK, I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES OF OAKLEY!!! GLAD THE EPIDURAL IS TREATING YOU WELL :happydance: Alright Mr. Oakley, make it easy on momma and come out soon! 
I'M SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Sam---for some reason your comment about the baby's eyes being closed right now so it's okay to BD really struck me as funny. You're so right, so I'll have to tell DH that one, although I think he's more convinced that he's going to be bumping the baby when we do it (as if he's that big or something??lol)
Jessie--can't wait to hear your numbers today! Don't worry about the pink cm, because it really could be for many reasons, implantation, or it can be normal to have a bit of that when it's AF time, oorr I've heard what Sam said before, you could be irritated by the progesterone (you're more sensitive now that you're pregnant, probably)
Rachael, that's total bullshit if that first one was a bad test----that was a DARK BFP!!! If AF doesn't show, I'd maybe wait a day or 2 and test with a FRER. Everything is soooo crossed that this is it for you---and then our wish of all being pregnant today will come true!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels- It is not as if you can say 'honey don't worry about your size, you ain't going to hit the baby' is going to help either!!! :haha: My OH did have a few moments of feeling weird about it but got over that once the mood took over. Maybe he is worried about something going wrong too. When is your next appointment? He might need the official all clear.


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Kelsey - you had me laughing so hard with your post!! :rofl:

Lindsay - Hope you are doing well and I am off to check FB...

My doctors office called this morning. HCG is 215. Progesterone and Honecysteine results are not back yet. So I will have bloods repeated Monday and Thursday next week. The bleeding seems to have stopped thank goodness!! So hopefully there will be no more of that.


----------



## korink26

Omg Jess isn't that a really high HCG number?!?!?!?! I thought usually right now they were in the 60's?? COULD IT BE TWINS?!?!?!
If anybody finds out anything about Lindsay on facebook, let me know cuz I can't get on it at work and I'm dying!


----------



## BeachChica

Kels- wouldn't twins be great!!! Just get all this over with in 1 shot!!! It looks like I am in the normal range, I am about 4 weeks now so the range is 5-426. Hopefully everything will be good next week.

No updates yet on Lindsay, I just check FB.


----------



## korink26

I think you need to get your pregnancy ticker on here so I know how many weeks you are :) Twins would be AWESOME!!
Thanks for the fb updates.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kirk has updated FB. Do you think I should post here? So lovely!


----------



## BeachChica

Looks like Lindsay had her baby! Pic of little Oakley posted on FB!!! :baby:

Welcome Oakley!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

wasn't sure to post earlier - Oakley Daniel Garvin born july 27th at 2:29pm 7lbs. 12onces
about an hour ago

Lovely picture, so cute


----------



## BeachChica

pinksmarties said:


> wasn't sure to post earlier - Oakley Daniel Garvin born july 27th at 2:29pm 7lbs. 12onces
> about an hour ago
> 
> Lovely picture, so cute

:happydance: so excited for you Lindsay!!!


----------



## korink26

How amazing-the first baby of our group!!!! I just can't even believe it, just ssoooooo awestruck :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! We are out on the boat watching the Olympics and ready for a nice relaxing weekend!!!
I had a bit more very light bleeding this afternoon. Gosh I hope everything is ok. Since I have never had bleeding before Chris said maybe something different is a good thing. :shrug: I did some reading about implantation bleeding and it says it can last up to 2-3 days. I hope that's all it is because I also read the low progesterone can cause bleeding. Ugh!!!! As long as my bloods come back ok Monday I will put up a ticker :)


----------



## babydust818

Jessie a girl on another thread had bleeding for 1-2 weeks after her BFP. She thought something was 'wrong' but everything has turned out perfect. She is now like 25 weeks!! Don't you worry!!!!!!!!!!!

Linds - congrats on the birth of Oakley! He is gorgeous and perfect. Wish i could just give him a million kisses on his cheeks but i already kno you've done this! LOL. Congrats to you and Kirk!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks so much girls :) I'll post all the details when I get home but everything is going great! I'm feeling really good now and little oakley is just precious :) 

Jess I hope your bleeding goes away soon! 

Rach what's the update with your tests? So confusing! 

Hope everyone is doing great! We'll be back home tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay so many congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:!!!!!
I can't see the picture :hissy: I'll wait till it appears on here. xxxxxxx

Jess that is an amazing number - it's very healthy I think. Don't worry about the bleeding I had spotting in the first tri with this pregnancy. Oh and this is the 1st time I ever had it!!! So it must be a good sign! When will you have a scan? 

So sick girls :sick:. Felt terrible all day at the wedding yesterday and woke up feeling worse today. Not being sick it's just a deep debilitating nausea, don't want to eat anything, have to force it down. I'm sure it's a good sign. I will post my bump pic on Monday as it's on hub's mobile and he's gone away for the weekend now. Why isn't the sickness going away? Boobs are really sore too - getting 1st tri symptoms in 2nd tri!! Got my scan on Wednesday - bit nervous :wacko: xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 16 weeks Mel!!! So sorry you are not feeling well. Maybe this baby is just really taking over your body for the long haul!!! I really think its a great sign, you'd be a worried mess if you werent sick. :hugs:
can't wait to see you bump pic!!!

Lindsay - The pics of Oakley are absolutely adorable!!! :baby:Can't wait to hear about how everything went once you get settled.

Rach- how was your first week at the job?

AFM- still had a small amount of bleeding today but it was very light and more of an orange/ brownish color. I feel like I'm really in tune with what's going on with my body and feeling lots of twinges and almost like pain in the ovary area? Could that be due to he ovaries working to produce progesterone? Mel glad to hear you had bleeding too. I really hope it's a good sign. I think my first scan will be in 2 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess watching the Olympics on your boat sounds nice. Yes I absolutely freaked out when I got the bleeding and thought it was all over. But the scan showed all was well and the consultant couldn't see where the bleeding was coming from. He just told me to take it easy with the swimming and not to :sex: for 10 days! Then it never came back. In hindsight loads of the girls on the successful pregnancy after recurrent loss forum had spotting too and so I think it's a really good sign now! So long as it's not heavy and you're not heavy cramping either (I had a tiny bit of cramping uncomfortableness with my spotting). 

Girls what do you think of having the theme tune The Final Countdown but in instrumental version to accompany the moving DVD images of the 3D scan at 24 weeks? I think it will be a bit funny too!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNHpvQwQByE especially if Me-mo moves around to the music. 



And I found this funny clip too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC0x_njUnDE :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and Jess I had cramps twinges and pains too for the first time. Pretty much for all my 4 miscarriages I felt nothing. I remember thinking after my 4th mc that I hadn't felt a thing down there and aside from the sickness I wouldn't have known I was pregnant. I had terrible sickness that pregnancy so you can't gauge sickness levels as a sign of success early on I don't think either. But after 7 weeks I think it can be a good sign. However, my good friend who is now 20 weeks had nothing not a jot of sickness!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel! I hope its a good sign too. I will feel a little better when I get my betas this week. By the way, we are really enjoying the London Olympics! What a great job you guys are doing over there and the scenery is just beautiful!!! Chris said after our last cruise that the next trip he wanted to go to London. I think he's really ready now!!! :)

I like the song for your scan. Oh how I used to love that song when I was younger!!! by the way, how are you feeling?

Rach - any more testing?

Lindsay - are you home? It must be so surreal!! How is Kirk's back?

Sam - any more shopping? How is your back?

Kelsey - Do you have an appointment this week? I can't remember. 

AFM - the bleeding seems to have stopped. I have a tinge of color in the progesterone that comes out (sorry TMI) but it seems to be minimal. My temps are still up so that's a good sign. I go for my next round of betas tomorrow and should have the results back on Tuesday.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - Glad the bleeding has stopped and its just tinged cm. I think we are doing well with the olympic coverage nd the opening ceremony was fantastic. Did you 'get' all the Birtish things like Rowen Atkinson? The clip with the Queen was awesome! 

Rachel - hope you are okay as you haven't been on for a few days. As much as you are pleased for us all it must be difficult, especially after your anniversary date to be on with us all. Have you tested again? Hope work is going well.

Mel - Loved the songs!! Its going to t be one fab DVD of teh scan when its all done!

Lindsay - as I have said on FB congratulations to you both I hope you give us all the details of his birth. Are you revising in the last picture on FB? lol

Kelsey - hope you had nice relaxing weekend. 

afm - had a nother tidy up on the computer room/soon to be nursery. OH still taking it badly with the removal to nother room of the computer and xbox. He even asked again it it could just 'stay up in the corner' - the room is not big either!! Dad and step mum coming up this weekend and bringing my niece and nephew so it is going to be busy but nice, as they haven't ever been to our house before. They only phoned last night to see about coming to visit so I am glad we tidied the rooms this weekend!


----------



## korink26

Well Lindsay you've had a full day at home---hope it's going great for you!!!! Hope you're feeling well, can't wait to hear how you all are.
Mel how exciting you have your scan this week! Have you talked to your Dr. about medicine to help with the sickness? I know it's a godsend to some women! I for some reason can't see the clips you have, but I think it's a great idea to have the music to the ultrasound! So you'll get a video of the u/s? I think we only get pictures..darnit! I think if we want to go to a private place that does u/s's we can get a video of it.
Jessie glad the spotting seems to have stopped. Make sure you're drinking enough water, because a girl in another group starts spotting everytime she doesn't get enough water. I also had twinges and odd feelings going on down there. My stomach was actually sore too because of my stomach muscles being stretched I think! I felt like I did a bunch of sit-ups (which we all know, Kelsey doesn't do sit ups :) ) Your weekend on the boat sounds amazing, so cool you can watch TV on the boat, never thought that would be possible! Can't wait to hear your amazing betas tomorrow!!
Sam can't wait for pictures of the nursery!
Rachael, hope you're doing ok too. I know it's probably hard with all of us and our pregnancy talk and your anniversary (like Sam said). I hope the job is still going amazing, I saw you did AMAZING on one of your tests!! Sounds like this job is a good fit for you!!
AFM---I had a long weekend in the sun watching hubby play softball. Was barely home at all, and now it's back to work. Yesterday my stomach kind of started having an odd feeling to it, can't describe it. Thought it was because I'm constipated or that I was sitting a lot. But today I still have the same feeling, I wonder if it's the baby moving? Don't think so though...Idk, it doesn't hurt or anything, but it's bothering me a little bit (because I worry about everything). I don't even know what I'd call the Dr. and ask because I can't even describe what it feels like. Idk if any of you have had ulcers before, but it kind of feels like the very mild pulsing uncomfortableness of when I've had an ulcer flare up.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Aren't men just terrible. Hopefully he starts to realize soon that he's not the "only one" now!!! Gotta make room for the new addition!!! :thumbup: Will your family be staying with you for their visit? I know it's always hard to have company, especially when they stay at your house. 

Kelsey - could that pain your feeling have anything to do with the IBS or does it feel completely different than that? I know how you feel about the worrying, I am a worrier too. That's probably just making it worse. 

Well I went for my bloodwork at lunch so I will start bugging my doctors office tomorrow morning for the results. I have another blood draw on Thursday and then my next appt is August 9th.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

Just wanted to check in with you as I wake up from a nap :) Things have been going really well, we're having a little trouble with breastfeeding but I think that's normal. Switched to a nipple shield and that seems to have done the trick for the most part. Have a bit of trouble "letting down" or just getting the milk to flow at first sometimes which they say can happen if you get too flustered. But, overall - doing really good! milk has come in and I feel like this :holly:

Jess - glad your spotting is clearing up!! I hear it's very common in the beginning to have spotting like that, just means your little one is burrowing in nicely! I had twinges in my ovary areas a lot at first, it's probably just your corpus luteum. Your time on the boat sounds amazing!! 

Sam - poor DH! he'll get used to it and be OK soon! Just takes time to get adjusted. Hope you're feeling well and starting to get things sorted out!

Kelsey - Ugh my post-pregnancy brain is worse than my pregnancy brain, I already forget what i was going to say to you - but I hope you're doing great!! 

Rach - Hope you're doing OK!! 

Time to go check on the little one - hopefully the next feeding goes smoothly - keep your FX'd for us :)
 



Attached Files:







OakleyDay3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## filipenko32

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Lindsay he is just GORGEOUS!!!!! All worth it for him! I want to scoop him up and give him lots of kisses! :cloud9: 

Pink I can't wait to see your nursery pics either!! I'm jealous! I won't be able to do a nursery as we will move in Feb so not worth it. 

Kels - perhaps it's because your stomach is being squashed up as is normal in pregnancy causing stomach problems? I've had a few funny feelings a bit like you describe. And an upset tummy feeling. :hugs: 

Jess glad the spotting is tapering off now :hugs: 

Rach hope you're doing ok hun :hugs:

OK going to post bump pics and when I went to my friend's wedding on Friday pics - my bump doesn't show up in the friend's wedding pics so I took some more for you all to see this morning. Bump did show in real life during the wedding but not on the pics anyhow, here they are. On the last pic during the wedding we were trying to get a bump shot so that's why my face is missed off haha
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6









bump2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









gemwedding1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









gemwedding2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Mel - you look fantastic! What great pump pics!!!! Where are you moving in Feb? To a new house?

AFM - I got my beta results back this morning (from yesterday) and they are 2251. :yipee: The results seemed high to me at first but they seem to be inline with the chart below. I would have been 4+3 yesterday. I am over the moon and now officially feel like I can start to embrace being pregnant! I will put up a ticker later. 

LMP Weeks 
from LMP 
Average Range
29 4w+1d 150 100-200 
30 4w+2d 300 200-400 
31 4w+3d 700 400-1,000 
32 4w+4d 1,710 1,050-2,800 
33 4w+5d 2,320 1,440-3,760 
34 4w+6d 3,100 1,940-4,980

Sorry, the chart is not pasting right, it should be weeks, average and range


----------



## filipenko32

Jess that is just fantastic news!!! I misunderstood when you were getting your results back I think :wacko: Anyway I REALLY think this is your rainbow baby for sure. I don't think your sickness will kick in till 6.5 weeks or something so don't worry if you don't get it before your first scan I didn't. We are moving to a lovely family home in the countryside near a city called Canterbury. We live in a flat near central London at the mo you see so you and your hubs can come and stay with us for free if you can get a trip in before Christmas? I can't wait to have a proper 'home'. So happy for you Jess.


----------



## BeachChica

How exciting Mel - congrats!!!! :yipee: A home in the countryside sounds beautiful. What a great place to start a family!!! I am so happy for you too, I know its been a tough journey for you. I really hope I can make it this pregnancy to where you are!!!
I would really love to come to London before Christmas but this darn class I am taking is really messing up all of my fun!!! :(
Is it crazy where you are with the Olympics or are you far enough away ?


----------



## filipenko32

Far enough away!  Actually it's a good time to shop in central London as everyone has been told to stay away so it's quiet!! The Olympics are being held in the East end of London. xxx


----------



## korink26

Aww Linds Oakley is just adorable!! I think it's very common for the breastfeeding to be a little more difficult at first, also sometimes it takes the milk a little while to come in. So glad you already have the hang of it though, nice work momma :) Is Kirk still home with you? You're going to have to update your ticker now :)
Jessie---that's so quick you got your bloods back!! And like I've said I don't know a thing about them, but by your chart it looks like they're super good----I THINK TWINS!!!!!!!!!! And don't worry if you don't get sick at all, I only felt a bit queezy if I waited too long to eat, otherwise I was never sick. Same with a couple of my friends. I LOVE YOUR NEW TICKER!!!!!!!!!!!
Mel so jealous of your bump, I've got some catching up to do!! Just gorgeous!!! Your house sounds gorgeous, bet you're thrilled :) Are you feeling any better?
AFM-stomach is feeling better today, I think it's a mixture of my belly really starting to grow and maybe the baby moving!! I hope i start feeling something more definate these next couple days.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- so glad the breast feeding is going better. I am sure it's hard at first, I know a couple of my girlfriends could not handle it and gave up. So you will have to tell us how childbirth was. Dont hold back, tell us all about it. I love the pics you posted on FB! Are those the ones from the contest you won?

Rach- where are you? 

AFM - had some spotting again today. The progesterone that come out looks like a slight creamy orange or rust like color. Sorry TMi. I did some google searches and saw what you girls mentioned about the progesterone irritating your cervix. Most of what I ready sounds like everyone just keeps on taking it and everything seems to be fine. We will see what my doctor says next week.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! I'm up doing a pump right now...turns out my "let down" doesn't work so well so I've resorted to pumping and feeding breast milk by bottle and honestly its so much better for me since for whatever reason he can't get it out of my boobs. It was so frustrating for both of us that it wasn't worth it. We have our first pediatrician visit tomorrow so I hope he's doing well! We def have a little jaundice going on but it already seems to be clearing up. As for childbirth - it really wasn't that bad once I got the epidural. I think being induced made it too intense to handle on my own. I had 4hrs of contractions on their own and ended up vomiting from the pain and stuff. I also threw up during transition even though I couldn't feel what was going on. I was kind of shocked on how they push on your belly afterwards to get all the blood out...but none of it was really that bad at all. I didn't care about anything but him...its such a surreal experience, it really is. Episiotomies or whatever are no fun in the days following but I'm just so happy that I was able to push him out and not have a c-section so I'll take it! :) 

I can imagine the progesterone would irritate you Jess! You have more bloods coming back soon? 

I'll catch up more later...pumping is done for now!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I had weird stomach stuff throughout my whole pregnancy and it was a roller coaster of symptoms. One week I couldn't go, the next. I couldn't stop and the next I just didn't feel right, so don't stress about it and when I would talk to the doctors about it they would just tell me its nerves or normal pregnancy stuff to deal with. 

I'm pumping again but I'm kind of curious as I just changed and fed oakley wks while I was changing him he was crying for his bottle and my let down worked! I started leaking all over the place! I'm thinking with the next feeding I'll try to out him to the boob again wks see how it goes, although I'm sure pumping will be faster lol. 

Anyway...hope you girls are doing great..Rach - miss you and hope you're doing ok! Hope that job is treating you well!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay I am hoping for a natural birth but I am more concerned about baby's safety than pain (like i think you were judging by your post). It terrifies me that the baby will be in distress or ill go overdue or whatever. I am seriously thinking about these things now. I'm still considering a c section for the reasons above but would much prefer a natural birth. Aghh don't know what to do really! What do you think everyone? xxx

Will post later about my scan! Nervous!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay  I love the new ticker!!!! Did you have the vomiting from the meds etc or just pain? :( Was Kirk the only one in the room with you or did you invite anyone else? Also, did he say up near your head or did he watch? I know many people feel differently about this. Sorry, how does the let down work? I have no idea about nursing, sorry for all the questions.It will be so great to learn from everyone since we are all at different stages! 

Mel  good luck for your scan today! Cant wait to see some pics. I cant remember, but do you want to know gender?

Sam  *Happy 24 weeks* :yipee:


----------



## korink26

Lindsay I can't believe Oakley's already almost a week old!!! I'm also curious what "let down" is and "episiotomies"? I didn't realize how often people puke during labor until I watched good old 16 and Pregnant (I guess you can learn something from that crap lol). I HATE that we can't come visit you and the baby, it's like I think to myself, I can't wait to meet him!! And then I have to remind myself where you live and where I live. boo :(
Mel didn't realize you had a scan today :dohh: Can't wait to see the awesome pics!! Finding out gender today maybe?!
Sam- *HAPPY 24 WEEKS!!* Only 16 to go! :baby:
Jessie hopefully that damn spotting goes away! It's normal, but that's the last thing a pregnant momma wants to see!!! How far along will you be at your next scan?? You should hopefully be able to see the hb!! :cloud9:
Rachael---hope the job is still going well! I miss your butt, get back here and fill us in on your life!! :hugs:
AFM-I am happy to announce that hubby and I finally got bold and got busy last night!! :happydance: Of course I'm now checking for spotting like a crazy person, but if all goes well, maybe we can be bold a couple more times this pregnancy lol Sorry TMI, but I just had to share.:blush:


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I should be about exactly 6 weeks at my next appointment. I am hoping to to be able to see something because although my losses have been later, progess is good right!!! :thumbup:

Yeah for the getting bold girl!!! :sex: You should be OK at this stage. I found that the times I was pregnant my sex drive seemed to increase. My doctor has me on strict orders of no BDing though probably until after 12 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

I got a healthy baby! He is measuring one day ahead again. He was face down in the fetal position iykwim so his knees and elbows were bent, tummy down! A bit like how a young child will curl up to pretend to be a hedgehog or something during PE! So we couldn't see his face but we got a lovely shot of his spine! :dohh: heartbeat is 158 :yipee: I am so happy! No pics you know what my clinic is like, they take forever to email now. Consultant says everything is normal! :yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Just catching up after a busy few days, today has been a mad cleaning day as my Dad, step mum, niece and nephew are arriving tomorrow afternoon and I'll be at work all day.

Mel - so, so happy you had a great scan. I hope he unfurls himself in a few weeks to you can see his face. I take it that due to the position you didn't get to guess the gender? I must think boy for you as I am celling the baby he.

Lindsay - I was wondering how you were getting on bf. It is something I want to do and I hope now the 'let down' come in when he cry you can try again with the breast. Did you buy the pump before the birth or since struggling? Not sure whether to buy one or wait. I thought using a pump and bottle feeding will be good for my OH to get involved too, not sure.

Kels - Yay for being bold!! My OH is now not keen. Since my bump has gotten noticable he is feeling squeemish about it all. I think before when it wasn't too obvious he could 'forget' about the baby being there but that's not possible now. Not sure what I am going to do about it. Keep my top on and wait until pitch black in the bedroom so he can't see? !!

Jess - one of the girls in another thread got orange spotting (not using progesterone) at around 6 weeks or so, she is now 31 weeks. Great results on your beta's wonder if it is twins as it is more common the older we get.

An episiotomy is where they cut you (the bottom bit perineum towards your bum) to prevent the area tearing or to help baby out. Something I really want to avoid if possible. Some people do perineal massage a month or so to help 'stretch' the area.

afm - 24 weeks, I think they say this is V-day. The earliest the baby can be born with the potential for survival. I have visitors from tomorrow so may not get chance to post but will try to read if I can. They are bringing up lots of stuff they have been buying me, I have no idea atm where I am going to put it all!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 24 weeks Sam!!! Happy V day! Brilliant! :yipee: 
We're staying team yellow but I am tempted! I think he too. He was on his back last time I saw him, he is a wriggler! xxx

Ps we're getting stuff too from kind relatives but we are running out of room too!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - Congrats on your scan! :yipee: so glad everything is perfect. You are giving me hope girl!!! Are you planning to stay team yellow the whole pregnancy or still find out at 20 weeks or so? If your doc is bad about the pics, you should just bring your Iphone with you and have DH start snapping away at the monitor! :thumbup:

Sam - I think its a good idea to get the men involved with the feeding etc. Maybe you can do a little of both. So strange how they get so weird about :sex: when your prego. Oh twins would be great. This TTC is so hard I don't think I would try for another once I got #1. Have a fabulous time with your family!!! and update when you can! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Got this in an email and wanted to share this with you all. We have all been though SO much in the 9 months we've been on this thread together. Thanks for being such great online friends!!! All of our "talks" it has really helped get me through the good and the bad! So thanks girls! :hugs:


They teach this at Stanford:

In an evening class at Stanford the last lecture was on the mind-body
connection - the relationship between stress and disease. The speaker 
(head of psychiatry at Stanford) said, among other things, that one of the 
best things that a man could do for his health is to be married to a woman
whereas for a woman, one of the best things she could do for her 
health was to nurture her relationships with other women. At first everyone
laughed, but he was serious.


Women connect with each other differently and provide support systems 
that help each other to deal with stress and difficult life experiences.
Physically this quality "girlfriend time" helps us to create more serotonin - a neurotransmitter that helps combat depression and can create a general feeling of well being. Women share feelings whereas men often form
relationships around activities. They rarely sit down with a buddy and talk about how they feel about certain things or how their personal lives are going. Jobs? Yes. Sports? Yes. Cars? Yes. Fishing, hunting, golf? Yes.
But their feelings? Rarely.

Women do it all of the time. We share from our souls with our
friends/sisters/mothers/daughters, and evidently that is very good for our health. He said that spending time with a friend is just as important to our general health as jogging or working out at a gym.

There's a tendency to think that when we are "exercising" we are doing
something good for our bodies, but when we are hanging out with friends, we are wasting our time and should be more productively engaged-not true. In fact, he said that failure to create and maintain quality personal relationships with other humans is as dangerous to our physical health as smoking!

So every time you hang out to schmooze with a gal pal, just pat yourself on
the back and congratulate yourself for doing something good for your 
health! We are indeed very, very lucky.
So. let's toast to our friendship with our girlfriends. Evidently it's very good for our health. Thanks to all the women in my life who have helped me stay healthy, happy, and feeling very loved.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Sorry i been mia. I had to take a breather away from here for a little bit. I feel smothered sometimes. I know you understand! :) Doesn't help that today is 1 year ago that i went to the doctors to CONFIRM pregnancy, but they told me i wasn't pregnant. I was confused and was cramping and spotting as well. It was the start of my MC :cry: Wasn't until the 3rd of August when i went into full MC mode. It's been a hard day for me. *sigh* Well here i am CD32 with no AF. I'm wondering if all that spotting up until like mid-cycle (cd14+) was still considered my period? I have a feeling i may be a week or two late. I wonder if that pos opk last week was actually my real O. :shrug: Oh well.. my egg would have been bad anyways. Just trying to be positive. It's so hard though. I took a HPT yesterday but it was bfn. I feel like my clock is just ticking. I know 24 is still super young, but i want to be a young mom! Enough about that... work is going good. I've taken 3 tests so far. First one i got a 97, second was 89 and 3rd was 96. We did side by sides today which is going out on the floor and hooking our headset up to the phones and listening in on calls. It was nice because everything clicked together and made more sense. I hope i like it and i won't sound like an idiot on the phone! The guy i sat with was fresh. He's only been on the phone for 3 days and he's SOOO good.

Lindsay, gosh i fall in love with your son every time i look at new pics on facebook. I love the one of you holding him and the photographer took a pic between the rails. Such a gorgeous setting! I am glad he is doing good. How is Kirk liking the father role? He looks so happy in the pics holding him!! Precious.

Mel i am SOOO happy your baby is measuring perfect and has a nice strong heartbeat. That is so neat you got to see the spine and everything. Can't wait to see a u/s pic! So happy for ya!! You keep saying he.... do you think it's a boy?!

Jessie that is just so perfect that everything is going right. I couldn't be any happier for you. It took awhile but i think the doctors have finally got it right and this baby is your rainbow. I agree with Kels... twins?!? I sure hope so because you would be so great at handling 2 babies! Thanks for the read on the Stanford email. It was nice and i agree, i am so thankful to have you all!!

Kesley how are you doing sweety? I'm glad you got buck wild last night! LOL. Yay to no spotting. Was it your first time since the bfp? When is your next appt? I'm sorry you probably said but i totally missed it! You and Ryan still headstrong about not wanting to know the gender? You two are so strong. I totally give you kudos for it!

Sam i can't even believe my eyes that you are 24 weeks already. That is just nuts! Any names on the little man yet?!?! You prob already said and i am just losing my mind. I swear i have a 10 second memory. Are you going to breast feed?

Anyone else watching the Olympics? I am SO obsessed watching it. I am so glad the USA girls gymnastics got the gold last night. I love that Jordyn Wieber. So glad Michael Phelps won his 19th medal as well. I can't wait for the track and field events!!


----------



## korink26

MEL YAAHHH FOR A HEALTHY ME-MO!!!! Does it bring your anxiety down each time you see him/her? I think after my big scan I'll be ok.
Sam happy belated Vday!!! Hope you have fun with all the family, and I hope they spoil you rotten :) Mel and Sam---will you be having a baby shower?
Jessie thanks for sharing that email!!! Us girls really have bonded over this past almost year!! This TTC business has been some of the toughest stuff to go through, and you guys always had good info. and positive thoughts for me.
Rachael, soooo sorry you're struggling right now, but I TOTALLY understand. :hugs: :cry: and you know Rach, I thought too that I wonder if that OPK you got was your real ovulation? What day was that? Because if you get AF 11-12 days after that, then I'd say that was your OV. Yes, it was our first time doing it since our BFP!! It's been a long 16 weeks, damn!
I've been missing a lot of the Olympics, and I'm mad about it. I LOVE volleyball, but I keep missing the games! I got to see a little bit of the girls game yesterday, but I was irritated because they'd take a break from it and then they'd come back and a whole game would be done already! OH and yep, staying team yellow! I'd probably totally sway, but once DH says something I've never known him to change it. Soo...boo. Next appt is Aug. 28th---FOREVER away. Alright well hugs and smooches missy, hope you start feeling better and your body stops being such a BIA! Soo proud of you and work! this sounds like it's going MUCH better than your previous jobs. Woohooo!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I'm not sure whether I was vomiting from pain or medicine. I think it was the medicine because they gave me another dose later and I started vomiting again but they thought that was because I was in "transition" - within the last couple centimeters of dilation and even though I couldn't feel the pain, it was a lot going on in my body that made me vomit. But, I don't know - I don't care, as long as he came out fine! lol 
People were in and out of the room while I was in labor but for the actual pushing it was only Kirk - I didn't want anyone else in there and yes he did watch. He didn't know if he would but he said it was just amazing and he was so glad that he did. He couldn't cut the cord or watch them get the placenta out/the rest of the blood as he thought he might pass out, but he did watch - I was proud! 
I didn't know about "let down" either but now I understand! When you're breastfeeding, the sound of a baby crying can cause you to just randomly leak out - that's let down. His suckling should trigger a "let down" and in the beginning it wasn't working for me and they say this is because I was too stressed and it only happens in a small percentage of women. My boobs are bursting with milk but it just wouldn't come out for him. However, we've made SO much progress and have had a few successful feedings again straight from the boob :) I'm still pumping as my boobs seem to be a very abundant source and they really start to hurt if I don't empty them out all the way every once in a while. 
I love that email!! I don't know what I would do without all you ladies either!! It made getting through pregnancy so much more comforting and less stressful! I'm so excited to have you all as such great friends! 

Kelsey - I had no idea vomiting was common either! I still don't know whether it was from the medicine or not, but it would just come on really quickly and then once I was done, I was good. I got REALLY nauseous about 20 minutes after he was born but I was having trouble peeing because of the epidural which was causing a lot of backpain and then I hadn't eaten in nearly 20 hours at that point and had pushed for my life, so once they got some anti-nausea medicine and a PBJ in me I was totally fine.
Glad you and DH got busy! It's really important to try to keep up a good relationship like that - I think :) 

Mel - I would go for a natural birth first as they monitor the baby VERY closely! If there are any signs of distress they will take care of it. At the end of the day, I think it's better for the baby to be born naturally. I was so terrified I wouldn't be able to get him out because my mom couldn't get my brother and I out and had to have c-sections. So exciting about your scan!! congratulations, hun!! :) BTW - I LOVE your bump, you look adorable :)

Sam - I bought the pump before as the plan was to breastfeed exclusively for a couple weeks and then start mixing in bottles with pumped milk so DH could be involved. Plus I want to keep breastfeeding even after I go back to work so I really need one if I'm going to do that. I'm SO glad I got a good one - i got the Medela Freestyle - super expensive but really really good! and YES episiotomy really sucks - do anything you can to at least reduce the amount cut!! I think I got cut a lot! I haven't been brave enough to look. Happy V-day!! That was the biggest day of my pregnancy for me and every week that goes on from here you just get more and more relieved until (for me) the last month I started getting nervous about whether he could make it out or not. 

Rach - so sorry about your weird cycle - at least your job is going well and you'll get to go to the doctor soon and figure out what is going on! I'm also so glad that your job is going really well!! Your time is going to come very soon, I know it! Just need to get to a doctor and maybe that will put you more at ease. I know it would for me. 
Kirk loves being a dad - it's been very heartwarming to see him with Oakley. I just love the pictures we've seen so far - there are more to come! The lady loved our house and was trying to use it the best she could for photos and I still just love that one on the staircase <3 I really can't wait to see what else she has! 

AFM - Little man has decided that day time is night time and night time is day time, but ohwell!!  He's sleeping now which gave Kirk and me a chance to get some things around the house done, but now I wish he would wake up so he can relieve my boobs a bit!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Rach  so glad to have you back although I completely understand. :hugs: You will get your BFP!! Once again, I am going to demand (bat in hand) :grr: that you get your BBT thermometer!!! You are going to get your rainbow!!! I just know it!! So glad that your new job is going well. I think it sounds great and as soon as your insurance starts going you should definitely make a trip to see the doc. 

Lindsay  that is so great that Kirk was able to watch most of the birth. I wonder how Chris would be about it. He collected a lot of stuff for my during my last MC (when I was about ready to pass out from all the blood) so I think he would be able to handle it. I just wonder if he would want to look down there. :shock: I think I would only want him in the room with me too. Something about a bunch of people looking at my private parts just doesn't sound good. I would probably be OK with my mom but then it would be weird telling Chris's parents they couldn't watch. That is very interesting about the let down. I did not know about that. Hopefully its your baby that makes you leak, not just a random kid in the grocery store LOL! Is Kirk staying home with you now too?

AFM  No spotting the last 2 days! :yipee: I had another blood draw this morning so I will start bugging the doc for the beta results tomorrow!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY FIVE WEEKS JESSIE!!!! Yippeeee for no spotting, hope they have your betas ready for you right away!! 1 more week until your scan---is it next friday? :happydance:
Lindsay so glad the bf is going better now. HAPPY 1 WEEK BIRTHDAY TO OAKLEY!! So you said you got a really good pump, does it help you to get the milk out faster? This is the first baby in both sides of our family, so I have no idea where I'll learn all this information!!! :wacko: Oh boy, the whole cutting down there is what scares me so much. I think about trying without an epidural, except I'm the biggest wuss about pain so I probably won't make it through 1 contraction, but then I think what if they would have to cut me---I'd want to make sure I have no feeling down there for that!
Rachael I have a feeling you might be like me and Clomid will really help you and your cycles. I think if you use OPK's (do you have a bunch of internet cheapies?) and the thermometer it'll really help to pinpoint OV.
Anybody have any big plans for the weekend? I don't, hubby has to help friends move tomorrow so I'm on my own. Think I might go shopping---I need maternity pants sooo bad. I don't know if I'll even fit in them yet though, I'm probably in the awkward stage of being too big for my regular clothes but not big enough for maternity.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
So I got my betas from yesterday and I am a little stressed... they are REALLY high.... 9497 and I would have been 4w+6d yesterday. See chart below. This could mean twins or a molar pregnancy. Hopefully it's not the latter!!! My appointment is next week on Thursday. 

31 4w+3d Range 400-1,000 
32 4w+4d Range 1,050-2,800 
33 4w+5d Range 1,440-3,760 
34 4w+6d Range1,940-4,980 
35 5w+0d Range 2,580-6,530 
36 5 1/7 Range 3,400-8,450 
37 5 2/7 Range 4,420-10,810 
38 5 3/7 Range 5,680-13,660 
39 5 4/7 Range 7,220-17,050


----------



## korink26

OMG I SAY TWINS!!!!!!!! Sam said that you have a higher chance of twins as we get older, didn't she?!?! Or, you could just have high betas. Don't stress too much, that's why my Dr. doesn't do those at all because she said it sometimes just stresses women out and she doesn't look into the numbers very much. You are just fine!! How have you been feeling? Can't wait for your scan---I know that this week is probably going to go soo slow, but it'll get here and then we'll get to see our lil Jessie <3
P.S---the name of our group drives me nuts because 1 day DPO is not right and I really want to take out the "day". Ok, just my random thought of the day.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I say twins too!! That's so exciting!! I can't wait for your appointment next week :)
Kirk didn't think he'd be able to watch and said if he didn't have a "task" of holding my leg that he might not have been as good about it, but said that it was just so amazing that he had to watch, just definitely could watch the clean up afterwards. 

Kelsey - I love the pump because it is fast but I'm also producing a ton of milk - it just shoots out, it's crazy. I never knew that it would be like that. When I go to feed the little man it will just drip out of me now, so thankfully I've gotten over the "let down" problem for the *most* part. I had one feeding last night that it just wouldn't come out for whatever reason but we had a bottle in the fridge ready to go just in case and I just pumped instead. Plus I love that I don't have to hold onto the pump, it's hands-free! you have a bra that holds it to your boobs and it's preset to pump it out for you - lovely! 

AFM - today is Kirk's last day off of work to be with me :( I hope the house doesn't turn into a pig-sty next week :/ Little man still thinks day is night and night is day so I assume I'll be sleeping a lot during the day. I don't right now because Kirk is here so it's a good opportunity to go out to target and do little things around the house. Plus, i have help at night so I can get more sleep then. I'll have to take over night duty once he goes back since he's in construction - it makes me so nervous when he goes to work tired. I'm sure little Oakley and I will figure it out pretty quickly! 

Hope you ladies are doing great!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls!! I am just a worry wart after all I have been though. I have been reading a lot about molar pregnancies and if definitely does not sound good so I hope it's not that. I like the twin option MUCH better! 

Kelsey - Happy 18 weeks!!! The thread name is crazy isn't it. But I guess we all started here about 1 DPO many many cycles ago! Maybe we could email the thread creater and ask her to update the name :) By the way, where are your bump pics!???

Lindsay - a hands free pump!!??? Amazing!!! How does it know when to stop? The rest of us have a lot to learn apparently. That sucks that this is Kirks last day home :( Hopefully little Oakley will be able to get on a normal sleep pattern so Kirk can get some rest! Do you have Oakley in his own room or is he too little for that? 

Sam - hope you are having a nice time with your family!

Mel- how are you feeling? I still can't get over how absolutely adorable you look pregnant!!!

Rach - how do you feel now after this week of work I'd finally over? You did great on your tests!!! :yipee:

AFM - we got out to the boat after work today. This will be my last weekend for the next couple weeks since I'll need to stay home and really buckle down to study for my first exam! Hopefully the weather will be nice. The forecast is calling for some rain now :(


----------



## korink26

Oh I like that the group is 1dpo-but it says "1 day dpo-which is 1 day day past OV and the "day" being in there twice irks me! Lol 
Jessie try to stop reading about the molar pregnancies because I know just how much it makes us worry!! I say read twin stories instead :) And then look online at double strollers and everything else double you're going to need!!
I haven't taken a pic since 16 weeks but I'll try and post today!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay that sucks Kirk has to go back to work :( I wished our hubbies could stay home with us just as long as we do and get paid for it. I hope Oakley starts sleeping through the night and up during the day! I think he will quickly. Do you still just sit there and look at him and think "Wow, he's MY baby?!?". I know i'll be doing that tons of times!! 

Jessie you better get out and enjoy that boat ride! I hope it doesn't rain. It looks like it may rain here too today, but we'll see. It's very muggy/hot out. What kind of exam are you going to be taking? Good luck!! OHHHH AND... i say TWINS as well!!! Them numbers are MORE THAN doubled which = twins twins twins!!

Kelsey ewwwww i have ALWAYS been erked by them stupid 1 day dpo as well. I cringe when i sit here and think about it. I've always thought the same thing as far as wishing you could change it LOL. Hows work? Is your back feeling a lot better? I can't wait to see your bump pic!!!

Sam + Mel i hope you girls are doing good! Always thinking of you.

AFM yesterday was my last day of training and Monday i officially hit the floor to take calls. As most of you could see, i passed my final exam! (98.2!). I was super happy with that. I want to take the time this weekend to type up my notes so i can use them as a reference on the phone. Still no sign of AF. I am wondering if maybe the stress of this new job is delaying it? I remember when i started a new job 2/3 years ago i was so focused and stressed about work that i didn't get my AF until like 2 months later. I sure hope that's not the case. I hope it's just late ovulation.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - you can preset times into the pump so it will stimulate and pump for a certain amount of time or you can just turn it off when you see you're done. We still have Oakley in a pack 'n play type thing that is a bassinet right next to my side of the bed so I don't even have to get up to get him in the middle of the night, just roll over and scoop him up. 
I totally say you're having twins! I'm so excited for you appointment next week! What day of the week is it?

Kelsey - I agree - I want a bump picture!! That goes for you too Sam!!

Rach - Congrats on your exam scores! Weird that AF hasn't shown! 

AFM - Oakley had a 3hr stretch last night and has been awake more during the day :) Breastfeeding is going really well now. I pump a bottle or two so that I can have Kirk feed him once while I sleep at night and get an extra couple hours of sleep. So, I'm super proud of the little guy for being able to go from boob to bottle so well. I thought we had ruined our chance of breastfeeding by giving him a bottle so early but thankfully he figured it out! Right after I pump, the next feeding is usually a bit fussy but I'm sure the milk doesn't come out as quickly as he would like. Anyway, I'm just rambling now. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend - any fun plans?!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Kelsey- I will try to stop reading those articles. I like to be informed when I go to the doctor so I can ask them the right questions and tell them what I want done as far as testing etc. Well it's 9pm and no bump pick from you yet so you better be working on that upload now!!! :grr:

Rach- so proud of you with your test scores and work. I think things are moving in the right direction for you and I think you will do great!!! I am taking the first of 4 parts of the CPA exam on August 24th so I really need to buckle down on the studying the next couple weeks! Booooo!!! 

Lindsay - that pump is amazing! Does it hurt to pump? With that timer you can probably just set it up to pump while you're sleeping. Lol. The pics you have posted on FB are just so adorable. Oakley is an absolute cutie!!! My appointment is This Thursday at 9am. FX that everything will be ok. 

Sam- hope you are having a great time with the family. They just showed a little clip on TV of Glasgow and the bagpipers so I thought of you. 

Mel- the scenery they are showing of London on some of the Olympic coverage is absolutely gorgeous. We are definitely going!! 

AFM- just enjoying a beautiful weekend on the boat. The weekend feels so much longer when we go out Friday after work. It's so nice! Back to the grind tomorrow and the study marathon begins!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - pumping actually feels really good to me now that I've gotten used to it. It's a bit uncomfortable at first but honestly it hurts no more than the little man sucking on it and now that I'm used to it, it feels great lol. I'm making a ton of milk though, which is great but when they're full - oh my goodness - they're full and leak everywhere if I even look at the little man or really make that think about him!! 

I hope you have a great time on the boat this weekend!! your picture is just amazing - I'm so jealous :) Can't wait for your appointment!

I agree - I want bump pics!! 

Did everyone else have a good weekend? what'd you do?


----------



## korink26

Rachael good luck today on your first day on the floor! You'll do awesome, I hope you love it (as much as you can love a job). Any sign of AF? It could be because you ovulated way late this month, then AF will be late, or it could def. be the stress of your new job. Ooorrr...could it be??? Have you tested at all lately?
Lindsay how is Oakley so far---sounds like a really good baby and not too fussy? It seems pretty common for them to get their nights/days mixed up, but hopefully soon he gets it all straight :) Awww, can't wait to be where you are! Do you leak just with Oakley, or with any baby you see/hear?
Jessie I tell you not to go on the internet, but I was the biggest internet reader!! I know it's sometimes not good, but like you said, it really helped me to know what to ask at my appts and what to watch out for. So it's good and bad. 3 more days until your appt!!!! Before you go out celebrating after the appt you HAFTA take a sec. to update us because I'll be DYING to see the newest baby of the group! Omg can't believe you already have your first test coming up! How soon between your next test?
AFM---sorry no bump pic!! I totally planned on it yesterday, but we finally had a break from the heat yesterday, so we literally spent HOURS outside pulling weeds, cutting the grass and trimming bushes/trees. Then did laundry and grocery shopped. It was such a productive day---sorry no pic though! That'll be my goal for this week! DH starts football this week (coaching), so he won't be home until after 8 pm. Bummed about that, but I know he loves doing it.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. What a first day of work. We got to partner up just for today with a buddy from our class and split the day in half where one of us takes calls morning and the other in the afternoon. I was on the phone for 2 1/2 hrs and it wasn't pretty lol. My 3rd call was of a lady who cussed me out and asked to speak to a supervisor bcz she was unhappy about what i told her. She thought her benefits rolled over from year to year ... umm no once you don't use your benefits and they renew then you LOSE them. She was so mad about it. What an idiot! I just shrugged it off. I know i'll be getting many calls of upset people but i'm so happy bcz i don't have to deal with them usually... i'll just transfer them to someone else. Anywho i passed those tests in class but yet it's so hard to take what you learn on paper and use it on the computer! My mind went blank so many times. Felt like i had no idea what i was doing. Thankfully my partner knew what she was doing and bailed me out of soo many situations. I just really hope i'll be able to do good tmrw because i'm by myself. So nervous. I got my notebook out to study but i'm just sitting here and getting distracted! Oh i just went to the bathroom and AF is starting. It's not full force but it should be tmrw. Just happy it finally showed. Officially the latest AF since the MC. Just happy to finally see some red.

Jess how was the wonderful ride on the boat? So jealous of you! Like i said last week, Andrew's aunt is in Clearwater this week! The pics are making me sooooo jealous. Going to have to visit FL sometime in my life LOL. I've always wanted to go! When exactly is your exam? You will do great. How are the symptoms? Any new morning sickness?! Sore boobies?!

Lindsay are you enjoying that little man? I'm happy to hear he slept most of the night. He truly is a smart little boy from going from boob to bottle! Post as many pics as you can of him. I love seeing his cute face. Loveeeeee them cheeks!!!!!!

Kelsey i HATE pulling weeds. I did that like a month ago and man was i wayyy overdue. It was horrible. So many are growing again. I need to get out there. Wow i can't believe you're getting so close to 20 weeks. Where has the time gone? Like seriously? That's half of your pregnancy!!!!! Have you been watching the new season of the real world? I haven't. It doesn't look that great to me. I watched an episode but just couldn't get turned on LOL. I can't wait for a duel or challenge. I sure hope CT is on there again. He is so cute with his accent. OH AND i can't wait to see bump pics!!!

Well i guess i better go study some more! Wish me luck. I really am feeling so un-confident. I know i shouldn't expect to know EVERYTHING because i know nobody does the first little bit, but it really bugs me when i don't know what to say to people. I guess it will come to me.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Rach - Don't worry about remembering all that stuff with your new job. It just takes time. I worked in the reservations department at a hotel once and it was a lot to remember all of the packages we offered. I did a lot of reading in the beginning but then you just start to rattle it off. Many people you will find probably ask about the same things. After a while, you will be the one taking the calls from the people yelling. You just have to remember that when you deal with customers, you have to stay calm and no matter what you really think, they are always right. You're better off trying to give them what they want (if you can) or another option and make them happy so they say nice things to your boss rather than trying to hold your ground and have them be pissed and complain to your boss. Gotta keep that health insurance so you can see the doc and get your rainbow!!! :thumbup:
So glad AF finally came for you!!! Pretty please with sugar on top will you take your temp this month? I will even send you some OPKs if you PM me your address. I had some left over. We need to get you prego girl!!!

I am feeling fine, no real new symptoms. My boobs do hurt but only if I press on them. I am really looking forward to going to the doc on Thursday to see what's going on with my betas. Hopefully its good news and not bad but it still might be too early to see anything. Oh I take my exam on the 24th. 

Hope Andrew's aunt is enjoying Clearwater. I just love it there. Is she just here on vacation?

:wave: Hello to everyone else! ... I better get back to studying too. Boooo! :nope:


----------



## korink26

Rachael I'm the same way---I don't like learning from class---I don't fully comprehend anything until I can actually do it myself. Then I can kind of remember in the back of my head what they said we should do, and then when I do it myself I'm like ooohhh that's what they meant! Oh, I so feel your pain with the cust. serv---people can realllllyy be jerk offs. Thankfully you don't have to deal with them face to face---I get them on the phone and in person and I'd much rather deal with them on the phone because then I can make faces and do other things while they're yelling. But I totally feel your pain because I was TERRIFIED when I was on my own, and I still had to ask a lot of questions but that should be expected. You're not going to be an expert right away. Is AF here full force? Hope you have your thermometer and OPK's all ready--this WILL be your month!!! WOOHOO!!! I have all the Real Worlds taped, but I have no watched them yet. Occasionally I'll watch bits and pieces, and I agree, it def. doesn't seem like this cast is something I really want to watch. I think it was last season's that I really loved. I'm for sure waiting for my RW challenge, those are by far my favorite!
Jessie my tatas were really only sore if I poked at them too! Can't wait for your appt tomorrow, I'll be on the edge of my seat waiting and I hope you get a picture! Has the spotting still stayed away? You probably got used to your progesterone now, so goodbye spotting/irritation. Hope your studying is going good---I'm sure it's hard to study when you want to think about baby stuff, but hopefully the studying keeps your mind off the appt which will make it come quicker! And like you said, it might be too early to see anything tomorrow, so don't worry if that's the case. I just have a feeling though you'll see a nice hb and you'll be put a couple days ahead of your ticker. Just my guess!!
Lindsay, how's Oakley coming with his days/nights? Almost 2 weeks old!! Unreal!!
Mel---hope you're sickness is going away---any scans coming up?
Sam---is the family still there? Hope they spoiled your rotten :)
AFM--Ok, don't know if a pic will be coming this week----I think I'll wait and post my 16 and 20 week picture together next week. So in the mean time, Sam, I'm passing the picture off onto you. You probably have a more exciting bump than I do anyway!
Anybody watching Bachelor Pad (Jessie, I'm sure you have no time with your studying). I have them taped, but haven't watched them yet either.
HAPPY HUMP DAY GIRLS!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - the studying has been hard as I've been so tired but I have managed to get some done and I have all weekend to really dive in too. I am very excited about my appointment tomorrow. Its at 9am so I should be able to update you guys from work around lunchtime. I haven't had any more spotting - thankfully!!! We will see if they see any type of subchorionic bleed tomorrow. I have watched some of Bachelor Pad but I keep falling asleep towards the end. Wait until you see it... there are a set of twins on there that are just NUTS!!
Girl I can't believe you are going to keep us waiting on bump pic!!! :grr:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Rach - I hope you're starting to feel more comfortable being by yourself on the phones! Customer service is really tough! I got really good at being super fake when I was in retail and the customers can still be super annoying and flat out mean! You just get good at letting it roll off your back - you can do it! :) Please temp this month!! I need a chart to stalk!! 

Kelsey - no bump pic?!! I need one!! Hope you're feeling well!! When is your next scan? 

Sam - I would love to see a bump pic from you too!!

Jess - glad you're feeling well and it's probably good you have all this studying to do so you don't obsess over the pregnancy and stress about it! I was SUPER busy with school when I first got pregnant and it really was a good thing to keep me from freaking out constantly! Can't wait for you appointment tomorrow - it's going to go great!

Mel - how you doing??? 

AFM - we had a rough night last night. Little man still thinks day is night and night is day and no matter what I did last night he just wasn't happy :( Poor little guy. The only thing that would keep him from crying is if I walked around and bounced him, which when you're deliriously tired can get kind of difficult lol but we made it through! He's sleeping in his swing now so I'm going to try to get in a nap too but just wanted to check in with you ladies :)


----------



## korink26

Jessie can't believe you're going to make us wait until lunchtime!!!!!!!!!!!!!:saywhat: I just also realized that you should be able to tell today if you're having :twingirls:!!!! Ok, going to put on my patient panties and wait it out...
Lindsay long does it take babies to figure out day/night? I suppose you can't really make him stay awake during the day so that he's tired at night because that would be a lil hard with a newborn :) Well, don't you worry about housework or anything of the sort---if he sleeps during the day---then you take your naps and get rest. Housework can be caught up on anytime. How's Kirk been feeling?? Hopefully the back is better!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls, well the appointment took a long time but went very well. (They were swamped) I am measuring a couple days ahead at 6w+2d with a heartbeat of 102! :happydance: They had a doctor do the sonogram this time. She said that little beans heart probably just started beating yesterday! :thumbup: She said she really thinks the bleeding was implantation and that little bean has implanted in a great spot. It looks like there is only one in there and everything is looking good so no explanation for the high HCG numbers. 
She also took a look at my ovaries which no one has ever done at this stage and she could tell which one released the egg. Crazy! But she did say that my corpus luteum is active but not as active as it should be so its a good thing that I am on the progesterone. She said without it I would really have a problem. 
My homocysteine is also high again so my doc is changing me from Folic Acid to Foliguard which he said is double the amount and should be absorbed by my body better. 
Lets hope everything will go well this time. I go back in 2 weeks. Here's a pic of our little bean (not a great pic as I took a picture of my picture with my phone)
 



Attached Files:







060912_5w6d.JPG
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## korink26

YYAAAHHHH JESSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: That's cry for good----not bad!!!!!!!!!! Sooo happy, and I knew it would all go good :) I must say though, I was really hoping for our first twins in the group ;) Oh this is just great, I remember with my first they told me which ovary released the egg, but they didn't say anything this time (I remember thinking how crazy it was they could tell). So when do you get to go back---and how often will they ask you to come in for scans?
WOOHOOO!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Will post more later (busy week) just wanted to say Wooo hoo for fab scan Jess. That is just beyond wonderful!!! :happydance::happydance: Glad you you got blood levels checkd. What strength is the foliguard. How can they tell that your CL isn't working so well (just curious) and so glad you are on teh progesterone! They checked my ovaries they first time and I had quite a large CL cyst but nothing much was said on these scans.

So so very happy for you!!:flower:


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo!!! congrats Jess!! My SIL told me which ovary released the egg each time but I felt it come out of my right ovary both times so I wasn't surprised when she showed me the corpus luteum both times. They were killing me though and said they were very active - so I'm really glad they have you on the progesterone!! It's so important!! 

Kelsey - I have no idea how long it will take Oakley to figure out day/night. He's awake right now - woohoo! He's sleeping in longer segments now too which is good - we got 3x 3+hr sessions from 1 until 10am this morning - it was so nice to get more than an hour or two of sleep a couple times in a row! He's super duper fussy from 9pm to 1am but is so cute it's OK lol. 

AFM - I got a bit of mastitis (clogged duct(s) that get infected) - ouch! Was running a bad fever the other night and I seemed to have worked it out myself but have antibiotics on standby just in case it rears it's ugly head. I have another tender spot in one of my boobs so I need to make sure I take care of it so it doesn't go too far. 

So happy for you Jess! Can't wait for the next scan! This is the best time of pregnancy for scans!


----------



## korink26

Oh no Lindsay, I had a friend that was too tired to pump before bed so she just went to bed and she got mastitis and she said it was the most painful thing EVER! You poor thing---can mastitis just happen??
Oh and I just realized you asked in another post about my next scan, and my big 20-22 week gender scan is on Aug. 28th. I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!! Finally they'll use some decent u/s equipment and we'll get some good pics! 
Lindsay and Sam didn't you say you started feeling movement around 18 weeks??? There's been times where I've wondered was that or wasn't it, but by now shouldn't I be feeling something more concrete? Getting very antsy to start feeling something!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I got it bc I was trying to switch back to breastfeeding and little man wasnt emptying me and it built up and got clogged, Its really really painful!! so, pump if you feel even kinda full after a feeding!! we've switched back to just pumping at this point...I dont think i was mentally prepared for how difficult breastfeeding is! 
I started feeling something around 16 weeks but wasnt sure until around 18 weeks. I bet whatever you're feeling is the baby moving. They say you feel boys earlier than girls so I'm betting you're having a girl now :) My SIL (not the US tech - a different one) has her gender scan on the 27th! very exciting time!! I cant wait for all these scans!


----------



## pinksmarties

I felt the first fluttering at 18 weeks but it was very mild 'was it /wasn't it' feelings. Once they start to happen everyday (usually more so in the evening when you relax) then you'll know. Maybe you have an anterior placenta which make feeling things more difficult but even then speaking to people at work some didn't get feelings till 20-22 week. Both were girl babies too so maybe Lindsay has it right!!

Oh Linds - mastitis sounds painful, have you started the antibiotics? Hope more expression clears them quick.


----------



## confusedprego

I haven't. I was trying to hold off to see if I had cleared it myself but I'm developing quite a headache and my boob just seems to be getting more and more sore so I'm thinking I really need them. Kirk is on his way to the pharmacy now, thank goodness!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - It's the Folgard 2.2 and he wants me to take it twice a day. He said he spoke to one of the top RPL doctors at a conference he was at over the weekend and they discussed my situation and the other doctor recommended the Folgard. Hopefully it will work. Apparently my body is not absorbing the regular Folic Acid well. It sounds like the Folgard has other vitamin B's etc in it too. The CL was crazy when she was looking at that side you could see flashing color on the screen (blood I guess) but it was spotty. She said that whole area should be full of color which indicates activity. Mine was definitely not. The other ovary had nothing, which is shouldn't since there was no CL there. Very interesting to see. I have had a lot of scans and no one has ever mentioned it, but this is the first time that a doctor actually did my scan so maybe she was checking things out a bit more. I have learned so much through this process. How was your weekend with the family? Did you get any more baby stuff?

Lindsay - can you keep Oakley up more during the day so he will sleep more at night? I am not sure how that works. At this point you are probably just looking forward to sleep whenever it is!!! Oh no about the mastitis - that sounds very painful. What do you have to do to release the clog? Can you squeeze it like a pimple? Sorry that sounds gross but I wasn't sure. I hope you feel better soon. 

Kelsey - Happy 19 weeks!!! I go back for my next scan in 2 weeks. You know I was just looking back at some of my ultrasound pics from my last pregnancy and at 8 weeks I was only measuring like 6+5. :cry: I am definitely happy that this one is measuring right on track!! :thumbup:

Rach - How's it been going on the phones? Hopefully you haven't gotten anything too crazy. How is AF coming along?

Mel - How are you doing?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - Happy 6 weeks! The clinic gave me 5mg Folic acid to take with this pg, more on a 'just in case/can't hurt' basis. I was already on the other B vits that are in your Folgard. I think the extra folic acid made me feel a bit nauseous but then that might just have been coincidence of the time when I was feeling ms anyway. 


Rachel - hope your first week out of training went well and people were okay on the phone. Its hard letting rude comments run off you but it will get easier, just remember more often than not its not YOU they are upset with.

I remember once early in my training I was looking after this elderly man who asked his relatives (who where in the room) where the 'little fat nurse' was, meaning me, knowing full well I was in the room with him. His son was mortified, I was a bit upset but that was the first time I really didn't let something like that get to me it wasn't worth it.

I got a lovely crochet shawl from a patient yesterday which was so nice, the nice ones make up for the nasty ones.

Lindsay - hope the antibiotics have kicked in and you are feeling a bit better. Do you swaddle Oakley?

Hi to Mel (will pop to your journal) and Kelsey - what you up to this weekend?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sam - are you familiar with the Folgard? I hope it does the trick for me. I was already taking (3) of the 800 mcg Folic Acid tablets so hopefully this Folic Acid does not make me feel nauseous. I hope the fact that I am low does not cause an issue for little bean... neural tube defects etc. Ugh! :nope:

Some people are so mean aren't they. I just don't know why they have to be so rude.


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- Happy 18 weeks!!!! :happydance: hope you are feeling better by now!


----------



## filipenko32

Jess that is the best news ever you have made my day even though I am late reading your post!! 6 weeks crept up really quickly!! Congratulations hun I am sure this is your rainbow baby and measuring ahead too!! :yipee::yipee: So pleased for you. Don't worry about the folic acid or hcg levels this is your perfect rainbow baby :yipee: It helped my to visualise giving birth to think positively but it's hard I know. SO happy for you!! :yipee:

I have been really busy with social stuff :blush: loads of friends have been visiting us and we've been going out loads. Shattered now lol! Girls I am going for another scan today as I have come off the clexane now and im nervous. I know i only had one 10 days ago but I want a good profile pic and we only got a spine pic and i want to see 'him' again. i know i am a crazy lady for having so many scans. We got a good deal, found a cheap place... It's at 3 today.
Lindsay sorry you're having so much sleep deprivation and such sore boobs too :wacko: Glad the swing is working, hope gorgoeous Oakley settles for you soon! Can we see more pics!!? :cloud9: 
Jess those notes about girly friendships made me tear up! We are all such great friends now and international ones too!! 
Kels my 20 weeks scan is a few days after yours on 31 August! Eeek exciting!! 
Rach good luck hun let us know how you get on! How are you feeling now? I know it must be incredibly frustrating for you we are all here for you xxx
Pink have you thought about getting your hospital bag packed anytime soon or is it too soon? xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah feeling much better now thanks Jess! Just deciding whether to have a strong cup of coffee to get Me-mo moving in the scan! Or should i just stick to sugary drinks?


----------



## pinksmarties

lucozade does it for me to get him moving!! Can't wait to see more pic and hopefully 'he'll' show his face this time.

Jess I had to look it up with regards folgard. If you take it twice a day then that will be 4.4mg folic acid. I am sure everything will be okay, no neural tubes problems. Don't forget folic acid found in lots of foods too like cereals and greens.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mel - so excited for your scan today! Don't forget to pop back in for an update. I think you are 7 hours ahead right? or is it 6? I think at 18 weeks you should def be able to take a peak and see if you are having a boy or a girl, although I know you keep say "him" :winkwink: Did you already take a peak earlier? 

Thanks Sam - I probably don't eats as much greens etc as I should. I need to get better about that. My doctor kept talking about the MTHFR gene so maybe that is what is causing problems with my homocysteine. I need to do some googling. 

AFM - I am home today studying. 13 days until my exam. Ugh!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I am on the edge of my seat!!!! Where's your update? Pics? Gender :oneofeach:???? Inquiring minds need to know!!!! :loopy:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

I hope you're all doing well!! The mastitis is getting better - the antibiotics started working within 12hrs or so just to relieve some of the pain and within a day and a half or so I was totally fine - thank goodness!! They have me pumping so often though that my milk supply is through the roof! Little Oakley can't keep up! Which is good so I can get some milk in the freezer for when I go back to work, but it's filling up fast lol. Jess - you do kinda pop it like a pimple in a sense - just keep rubbing and rubbing the area while you pump until it comes loose. How are you feeling??

Mel - What was the verdict?? I'll go check your journal!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Lindsay! 

Baby memo is fine but the pic was rubbish, the pics on my journal, I'm having slow loading comp probs, memo wouldnt cooperate for a good profile pic but at least he is ok  how's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so glad you are feeling better. Wow sounds like you are quite a milk producer! Do you have room to store all of that?

Mel - so glad your exam went well. Did you get a chance to take any peeks between the legs? :winkwink: you keep saying "he". I am dying to know!!! Hope you are getting some rest from your busy schedule!

Sam - How are you doing? I read in your journal that you were feeling a little down :hugs:

Kelsey - Do you have an exam coming up? I can't remember. 

Rach - you have been MIA :cry: Miss hearing from you! How was your first official week at work? Hope AF is gone and you are gearing up for O this month. When can you start to use your new health insurance?

AFM - I am feeling Ok. Just feeling really bloated. Also really starting to stress about my exam. I don't know why I am so stressed, I have time still to study but I am a nervous wreck about it. :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Jess try not to stress hun but I can imagine how you feel :hugs: :hugs: Also it's incredibly stressful for us being pregnant until 12 weeks I think. Wish i could magic the exam passed for you :hugs: xxx

We're not finding out the gender but i 'know' it's a boy :haha:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel! Do you or your husband want the gender to be a surprise? 

So are any of you girls having trouble sleeping? I have been getting up earlier and earlier it seems overnight to go to the bathroom and can't seem to go back to sleep. :nope: for the last week it's been about 5:00am which it only about an hour earlier than I normally wake up but last night it was at 3:30am. Not sure if it's nerves or what. Should I call a doctor about it?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess that is totally normal and a really good sign! I don't know any preggo on here who hasn't had loo / insomnia / change of sleeping patterns in the 1st tri. It goes by the 2nd tri but comes back again in the 3rd tri I believe, totally normal hun!

Both of us want the surprise but the temptation to find out is strong for me lol!

Thinking about you Rach, just realised that we are all preggo on here now so it must be tougher for you :hugs: and also I think you must be busy working, hope it's going well. It will be your turn soon hun, promise xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel - I just hate being tired during the day when I have all this studying to do!!! :(


----------



## filipenko32

TOTALLY sympathize I was COMPLETELY and UTTERLY EXHAUSTED for about 3 months and I mean EXHAUSTED - this exhausted :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

It's not just the broken or lack of sleep making you tired, you'd still feel tired after 12 hours sleep I think. All great signs though!! xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I had HORRIBLE pregnancy induced insomnia in the first trimester. I would wake up between 3 and 5AM and get up and go watch tv and then just take naps later if I could. It was terrible! It did go away though, so don't worry but that's a great sign!! 
I do produce a ton of milk - which is great - but I do hope we have room for it! lol I freeze two 5oz bags a day. Thankfully we have an extra chest freezer that isn't too full right now thanks to a recent thunderstorm that knocked our power out and ruined all the food in there (ugh). 

Mel - I'm so proud you guys are trying to keep the gender a surprise! I could never do that, I'm way too curious! 

Rach - how's the job going??

Kelsey and Sam - how are you ladies doing?? 

AFM - I gained 46lbs during my pregnancy :blush: and as of this morning I'm down 31lbs! 15 more to go! I just ate a massive breakfast though lol Might have set myself back a bit :shrug: ohwell! I have a bridesmaids dress to fit into by the end of October. I tried to put on my old jeans last week and that was not pretty but I was only down 25lbs by then, so I'm getting closer! I'm assuming the last 5-10 will be the hardest but we'll see!


----------



## korink26

O-M-G---just typed a big thing, and lost it. PISSED!!!!!!! Pregnancy hormones are making me want to smash my computer! lol
Alright, well I guess I'll have to write later because my lunch is done now. boo


----------



## babydust818

Hi girls. How is everyone? Ugh work has been okay. Been so depressed lately. Feel like jumping off a bridge. Not even kidding! Everything is depressing me and i can't get ahold of myself. Almost feel like moving back home and starting life over. I have no idea why either! I just am so miserable and think starting over will 'fix' things I am losing my mind or something. Feel like i'm trying to pick up the pieces each step i take but i keep losing some when i bend over. Yeah.. this is my life right now. It's all over the damn place! Exactly why i haven't been on. Hope all is well with everyone. Miss you girls.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Rach - Why are you feeling down? Is everything going OK with Andrew? This job sounded like a great opportunity for you and I think as soon as you can get to the doc you are going to get your rainbow baby!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hope you're feeling better today Rach! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

aww big :hugs: Rachel. Are things okay with Andrew? This ttc business can really get you down, I just wish you could get your rainbow baby. Starting a new job is always difficult even if it something you want to do. Please speak to your family, friends or us, don't bottle things up (like I did and sometimes still do). Things will get better. Sending lots of love. xx


----------



## korink26

Ok, let's try this post again. Still bucky about yesterdays disappearing post.
Mel---so happy for the good scan!! Yours, mine and Jessie's scan must be right around the same time---yours is the 31st and mine is the 28th---Jess do you have a date for yours yet?
Sam---HAPPY 26 WEEKS!!!! You're now out of the triple digit day countdown---98 days to go!!! I know awhile back you guys had thought about doing another scan around 28 weeks or so---have you decided if you're going to have one?
Lindsay---SOOOO glad the mastitis has cleared up---did you have to throw out any milk during that, or were you still able to breastfeed? How is Oakley doing with his days/nights? I SERIOUSLY can not even believe he's almost 3 weeks old!!!!!! With your breastfeeding you'll be in your old jeans in no time. So many people even say they're smaller than they were before they got PG when they're breastfeeding! And since you're the bf champ, I think you'll be one of those lil skinny minnies in NO TIME :) Speaking of breastfeeding, I set up a day to meet with a daycare, and she was telling me how she wants me to give her so much frozen milk besides the regular milk I give her for the day. It really overwhelmed me because I know nothing about any of that yet! Did you go to a breastfeeding class---if so---did they teach you a lot about that stuff? 
Jessie the trouble sleeping is another great symptom!! If you remember I would always wake up around 3-4am for no reason, and then have some trouble going back to sleep. What weird things our bodies do when we're PG! I hope the studying is going good---I'm sure it's sooo hard trying to keep your eyes open! 
Aww my poor Rachael! I'm really worried about you!!! I hope everything with Andrew is ok, and I hope he's here for you through this hard time. Your lil Sadie and Jax need their momma, and your rainbow baby needs their momma, so just try and stay positive. TTC was the hardest time of my LIFE. It made me so sad and frustrated and depressed. The unknown of it all was what was the worst for me, worrying if I could or couldn't get pregnant. I can't imagine throwing in the stressor of a new job, I'm just it's a lot for you. Please come back and give us updates on how you are doing, because I worry about you!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls- just a quick post as I am at the doctors office with Chris, he's having a bit of a "personal" problem :shy:
My next appt is the 23rd, the day before my exam so I hope everything goes ok!! I am going to be do ready to get away on the boat when all of this is over!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - Mastitis and definitely better! They actually suggest you breastfeed more often while you have the infection...I guess it doesn't affect your milk, they just want you to get your milk out more often to clear up the clog. I didn't take a class on breastfeeding but I got a book on it. I've stopped breastfeeding directly (again) as I find it so much easier to pump and feed. He eats faster and I can "relieve" my boobs as often (or not) as I want. Plus, I'm a bit of a control freak and this way I know exactly how much he eats. BUT - the best way to get a great milk supply is in the first week - well once your milk comes in - you'll KNOW when this happens as your boobs will engorge and they will hurt. This is the best time to breastfeed and/or pump every 2 hours - round the clock. This will establish your milk supply from the start. Before you know it you'll be stashing away a couple bags a day of milk in your freezer. 

Jess - Hope DH feels better soon!! Can't wait for all of your scans that are coming up!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Rach, I totally empathise with you hun. If you want to remind yourself about how down I was (had to quit work, never went out) then have a look at my old journal, the link for it is at the beginning of my new one. It is such a devastating time. We all know how you feel on here xxxxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Sam- Happy 26 weeks!!!

Kelsey- Happy 20 weeks!!!

Wow, everyone is just cruising right along. I can't believe how time flies!!!

Lindsay- glad the mastitis is better. It does sound easier to just pump and feed from the bottle. How much maternity leave are you taking? 

Mel- do you have another scan coming up next week? 

AFM- actually got some sleep Last night. :happydance: Went to bed about 10:30pm and did not start waking up until about 6am. Yeah!!!


----------



## korink26

1 week until your appt Jess! Hope that Chris's "personal" problem got taken care of?? lol Hope it's nothing too serious. I guess your insomnia rubbed off on me, because I was up at midnight for bathroom break, and then up again at 3 for no reason at all and just laid there not being able to fall back asleep. Ugg!
Lindsay I totally agree it seems way easier to pump and feed than straight breastfeed. Like you I'm a huge control freak, and I've always worried how the heck I would know how much the baby is getting if I'm not able to directly measure it! Is there supposed to be any advantage to bf vs. pumping and bottle feeding?


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo jess for getting some sleep!! i used to get so frustrated. The no sleeping thing comes back in the third trimester but I think it's because sleeping just becomes so awkward. So you'll want to punch every person that says "get sleep while you can now!!" right in the nose in your third trimester because you won't be sleeping anyway! I'm just now realizing how tiring pregnancy is because even though I have totally broken and very little sleep, I still feel more awake now than when I was pregnant. Crazy! 

Kelsey - I don't know if there are any advantages to breastfeeding directly vs. pumping and feeding. I mean obviously there's the convenience factor of just popping the boob out and feeding vs. having to pump and then feed. They also say the antibodies in the milk start to degrade the longer they're out of the boob, but I think that's pretty minimal. Also, they say you don't have as much bonding with the baby, but I think it's better for other people to bond with the baby while feeding too. Today I was out and had forgotten a nipple for his bottle and went ahead and breastfed him, so you can make both work! His breastfeeding sessions don't last from one feeding to the next nearly as long but it's nice to have the option for both. I try to do one feeding from the boob a day. 

AFM - we've been using the reusable diapers and I have to say that I really love them! He "blows" out of the disposable ones so much more and honestly they're just too cute and really not that difficult to take care of. We had a pretty good night last night. He had his normal meltdown but only from 1030-midnight and then we had a 3hr sleeping session and a 4hr sleeping session, and then about a 2hr session before I just got up - so we're getting better! He's been awake a lot today so I'm hoping tonight will be even better - we'll see!


----------



## korink26

I totally agree----and I want DH to be able to feed as well, which is why I think pumping will be a little better. You have lots of valid points. Ok, reusable diapers I need to look into, because somebody else was just talking about how great they are!! I thought it'd be so gross because you'd have to scrape out all his poopy diapers and I couldn't picture how you'd wash them then, but she was explaining that there's a liner or something in there? Idk, I have to check them out!!
Ok, next, I'll post my bump pics! Today I had to try and do them myself with putting my camera on auto, which was NOT a good experience and took FOREVER. But, at least we get the drift.


----------



## korink26

16 and 20 week pics!
 



Attached Files:







16 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9









16 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6









20 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









20 week bump 2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh Kelsey - you look so great prego! I can't believe how long you made us wait for these pics!! I love your signs. I may need to do that too if I get that far. I have a better feeling about this pregnancy for some reason. If everything goes well at our next appointment (I will be 8 weeks then) maybe I will start some bump pics (although, I have no bump yet, just bloat!!!). LOL

Chris is feeling better. He had to get some medication but hopefully that will take care of his issue quickly. :winkwink:

Lindsay - It sounds like Oakley is getting into a more normal routine. That's great. How is Kirk doing with him crying at night when he has to go to work the next day? I am interested in hearing about the reusable diapers too and how that works.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey omgosh you are glowing. Love your belly!! Every time i watch that kashi commerical i think of you. I think the girl resembles you a bit. I'm glad everything is going great with you. I still can't believe you and Ryan haven't changed your minds about wanting to know the sex!! 

Lindsay i'm happy to hear Oakley doing so great. Can't believe in another week he will be a month old. Them reuseable diapers sound awesome! I'd also like to hear more about them. 

Jess + Mel i wanna see progression pics of you girls as well :grr: So happy to see you 2 not struggling anymore. It took a while but you two have gotten there. I couldn't be happier for you girls!

Sam how are you? I don't have you on fb so i can never see your progression pics :( Please post one!! Pretty please with sugar on top?!

I'm doing about the same. My mind is all over the place. It's nothing to do with Andrew. I just feel like he deserves better than me because i can't give him a child nor give him a stable life. I dislike my job (what else is new). I think the biggest reason why i dislike it is because i don't feel good at it. I know it takes time or whatever but i just don't feel like it's for me. Answering calls all day.. it just isn't what i wanna do with my life, but whatever. Just so unhappy. I feel like just when i think the worse is over.. here comes some more. Never ending i tell ya.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Rach - don't get down. :( Things do get better. Every job is really tough in the beginning because you don't know what you are doing yet and you feel like you are under the microscope but it does get better! Is there any other advancement opportunities there to something you might like better? Have you thought about what you want to do as a career? I had a hard look at my life when my brother passed and really realized that life is just too short and I really wasn't making the best of it. I worked for a hotel and it was OK but I knew that was not what I wanted to do for the rest of my life. So I reevaluated and decided I wanted to go back to school to be an accountant. I went to work in accounting (without any degree) just to get some experience at a lower level and enrolled in classes part time. It was hard. I am not going to lie, but time does fly and you look back and wondered why you didn't do it sooner. You talked about maybe a Vet Tech. Maybe that is something you can pursue through schooling...? I bet you would qualify for financial aid etc. Until you figure it out though definitely try to stick it out at your job and see how it goes. At least for the health insurance. I think you need to get to the doc to see what the delay is with your rainbow baby. Also, aren't you getting ready to O this month? :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

good morning ladies! Happy Friday! Hope everyone had a good week :)

Rach - I'm sorry you're feeling so down but it happens to the best of us. I remember before I went back to school I felt so lost. I was frustrated with my job, was having health issues (when I had to have the LEEP procedure) and had a crappy boyfriend (before Kirk). Then one day things just slowly started turning around. I met Kirk, I got a promotion and into school, my cervix stuff started resolving and things just got better. I was horribly depressed before I met Kirk. All I did was run day in and day out. A healthy weight for my size they say is around 120 and I was right around 90lbs because I was so depressed. I think, unfortunately, so many of us women get stuck in ruts like this and blame ourselves for things we can't control and you will get through this and things will turn around and try to stick with your job - you'll feel satisfaction later on from sticking with it and really getting good at it and then eventually you'll figure out what you want to do with your life and find the right job. Big :hugs: and you will get your baby - Andrew's not pressuring you for a baby, right? You're so young - you guys have so much time! I understand wanting to have kids young and it will happen for you guys. 

AFM - little man is 3 weeks old today. I can't believe it! As much as I'm excited for him to get a bit older and be able to interact with him more/have him sleep through the night better, I feel like he's already grown so much and I'm not savoring every minute enough! 
The reusable diapers really are great. I thought it would be gross having to clean out the poop too but it's not bad at all right now, maybe because his poops aren't smelly yet lol. I have liners for them but they're not as soft as the diaper (super soft fleece!) but it ony takes like a second to take a wet wipe and scoop out the poop. I use Charlie Banana brand and they also have disposable inserts you can get so that if you're out you don't have to worry about carrying around a dirty diaper but they have these really nice bags you can buy to put the dirty diapers in and they're totally smell proof and leak proof. They wash up great and take a few seconds to throw the pad inside. 

https://www.charliebanana.com/

That's their website where they explain how to use them and stuff. I looked on youtube to decide what brand I wanted. There's bumgenius, fuzzibuns, and a couple other brands but I decided to go with the charlie banana - they're also sold through target online so it made it easy to buy them. They're adjustable in the tightness around the legs and then have a ton of buttons on the front to let them grow around the waist too. You can get so many colors and match to their outfits - so cute! I feel like their spokesperson lol. In reality it's a bit more work to wash them, but you're already doing so much more laundry for the baby anyway that it's a drop in the bucket lol. Plus you save a LOT of money in the long run not only with just the one kid but you can keep using them in the future. I'm also a bit of a hippy and it makes me happy to think that I'm not putting diapers in the landfills  

Anyway - I'm throwing a bridal shower for my friend tomorrow and I have a ton of stuff around the house to do, but little man is sleeping, so I might just shut my eyes for a few minutes before doing stuff. Anyone have fun plans for the weekend?? Jess your test must be coming up soon - you'll do great and I'm sure you're excited to get it over with!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 7 WEEKS JESSIE!!!!!!!!!!!! I hear you on wanting to wait, I waited until after our appt to start doing the signs. And actually, they're a pain in my A because I'm not artistic at all and I struggle with the numbers/letters! ha ah well...
Rach I am going to have to watch for this Kashi commercial because now you have me curious. I always fast forward through my commercials so whenever ppl talk about funny commercials, I'm like sorry, I'm the least patient person I know and I don't ever sit through the commercials. Rach honey, nobody feels good at their job until after they've been there awhile. Don't get down on yourself, you are just fine! Are you still going to work? I really like the idea of you and a vet tech---and actually the vet tech where I go always reminds me of you because she looks like you and has the same kind of sassy personality :) Or even just the front desk of a vet/shelter place?? And Andrew loves you to lil pieces, and I think he'd be very sad to hear you think he can do better. So you stop those thoughts, you hear me?? :grr: Just remember the saying, "To the World, you're just one person, but to one person, you're the world". You're the world to a lot of people!
HAPPY 3 WEEKS MR. OAKLEY!!! I'm so very curious about these disposable diapers! I'll have to look at that website. You may have already answered this, but how is Kirk's back doing? Have fun at your shower!
Oh yeah, and Jess, your test is in the next week, right? Or when is it?
Sam---I posted my bump picture so now tag, you're it! 
Mel---how have you been feeling? I know you posted a pic, but ya know, don't be afraid to post another. Or 10 more. I just like looking at my beautiful friends and their beautiful bumps. 
AFM--no big weekend plans. DH has an away game tomorrow, but he said when he gets home we can go and start picking out paint and stuff for the nursery. Hopefully I'm not jinxing anything, I told myself I wouldn't do ANYTHING with that room until after our u/s. Plus, I'm really really getting nervous about not feeling anything yet!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought by now I'd for sure be feeling some definite movements. If this coming week I don't feel anything, I think I'll bug my Dr. to at least just check the hb. That means going through the horrible nurse, but I don't care. Oh and Lindsay, did your bbs start hurting again---starting yesterday my bbs have been so sore, especially in the morning when I wake up. If that means they're getting BIGGER I'll DIE! They're already the size of China! :holly:


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - my boobs would hurt on and off the whole pregnancy! Don't worry about not feeling the baby move yet. I did prenatal yoga and there was a lady that didn't feel her baby until around 22 weeks and even then she questioned it. I think some babies are just more active than others and this really makes me think you're having a girl - which makes me think my sister-in-law is a having a girl - which kinda makes me sad for Oakley - ohwell!! Any baby is a good baby!! Oakley can protect his little cousin :) 

I'm throwing a bridal shower today - wish me luck!


----------



## BeachChica

:wave: Hi girls! Just taking a quick break from studying to pop in and say hello!

Mel - Happy 19 weeks!!! I still can't believe you too are keeping us in suspense of what you're having!!! Ugh!!! 

Lindsay - Happy 3 weeks to little Oakley! I think we're due for some final baby room pics! Hope you had a great bridal shower!!

Kelsey - I totally understand that you are nervous. But I have read about a lot of girls that did not feel movement until later. Maybe Lindsay is right and you are having a girl!!! Did you end up doing any shopping? Can't wait to hear what you bought!!! Oh, are you watching Bachelor Pad?

Sam - where are you? You have been quiet, are you feeling better? :hugs:

Rach - How are you doing girl? Hanging in there? You should be Oing soon?

AFM - just sitting here studying. :( But I have had a fairly productive day so far. I am studying all weekend plus I took off Monday and Wednesday to study, a half day on Thursday (also my U/S day) and Friday I am taking the exam around noon. I can't wait to get it over with!!! 
I have been feeling a bit weird today, I am not really sure that I can call it nausea but maybe extra saliva pooling in my mouth. I don't remember having this with any of the others so I hope its a good sign, although I am not hoping for MS. :wacko: Well back to studying... I will check in with you girls later! :comp:


----------



## confusedprego

Extra saliva is a great pregnancy symptom Jess! I had that too but I think it was just because I was on the edge of vomiting at any moment!! Can't wait for your U/S!! You're going to do great on your exam too!! 

AFM - I'm having a hard time with this whole weight loss thing. I lost 30lbs in 2 weeks and now I'm just holding onto 15lbs. Now, I don't think I'd be that hard on myself except that a girl that I went to college with had her baby a week ago and posted on facebook that she's already in her pre-pregnancy jeans! this is the second girl that I've gone to school with that has had a baby that has posted within a week that they're in their pre-preggo jeans. I knew it wasn't going to be instant weight loss but I thought I'd at least get down to 10lbs to go within a few weeks and now that I've plateaued at 15lbs, I'm a bit discouraged, I guess. Kirk and I went on an hour long walk today so that made me feel a bit better. I just need to watch what I'm eating and keep walking until my doc appointment, then hopefully I'll get the go ahead to start running again...we'll see!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - don't be too hard on yourself, its only been 3 weeks!!! :hugs: I am sure you will be down to your pre-prego jeans in no time! :flasher:

How was the bridal shower?

AFM - just studying away. I have no idea how I am going to remember all of this stuff!! Its really discouraging and this mild nausea is really driving me crazy, I feel like I need to keep something in my mouth all the time. I just sent DH out of the house for a while and asked him to bring me some Astro pops on his way home. I am totally craving some of those.


----------



## confusedprego

The bridal shower went really well! The bride seemed to really enjoy it and that's all that matters!! It was, of course, a candy themed party so my house is FULL of sweets lol just what I need, right?! and yes, I know I'm being hard on myself, I need to chill out but hopefully the lbs will start coming off again soon. Just going to watch what I eat until I can get back to exercising. 

You know what really helped me when I was nauseous was jolly ranchers. I've never heard of astro pops but I'm sure they're pretty similar. It really helps keep the nausea to a minimum. Hope you feel a bit bettter soon but not too much better


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay - I will have to try some Jolly Ranchers. I posted a pic below of an Astro pop. Its a red, white and blue yummy Popsicle!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## confusedprego

Oh I had those when I was little! Those probably would help a lot with nausea! Lemon sorbet was also a big help for me! Mmm now I want some now


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

I have been so busy, tired and hormonal too so I have occasionally lurked but not written at all. I'll post a belly pic later. Apart from work I have just been doing bits in the room to be the nursery, it has an inbuilt cupboard that was just full of rubbish being stored so I painted that and put a new hanging rail up. Oh has now decided though he want to replace the door frame facings and skirting before painting the room -argh! I seem to be very emotional the last couple of weeks, although some things with OH and my mother have warranted it -grr. Also it would be my due date for the 2nd mc this week, although I don't think that is making me more emotional but it is on my mind.

Lindsay - I think you have done so well to lose the weight you have so far, please don't put too much pressure on your self to lose it so fast. AS the girsl sya it has only been 3 weeks. You still need lots of goodies in store for feeding Oakley. I have been looking into reusable nappies and want to give then a try.

Jess - I am sure you will do brilliantly in your exam on Friday but I know what I was like before mine. I think things seem more stressful when we get older, I don't remember being that stresses about exams when I was in my 20's. I hope the ms settles down though, it was bad enough on its own without having to study too. I can't wait for you scan pics on Thursday! Lots of other ladies said iced pops where great for their ms.

Rachel - :hugs: I hope work is starting to get a bit better. Being in a new jobs is never easy but, although it is not something you want to do long term, it will give you the opportunity to see a Dr for you rainbow baby, save some money and seriously look into the vet side of things if that is want to go for. When I was doing my degree I had a fair share of crap jobs including working in beetroot bottling factory to save up money for Uni, I just had to see it as a means to getting what I want in the longer term. I am glad things with Andrew are okay, are you still gearing up for ov?

Kels - yopu look wonderful in your pic, I seem to be huge atm but I suppose I should feel bigger at nearly 27 weeks. I promise to post a pic later. I went out to my bosses 50th birthday at the weekend and although people kept saying how 'blooming' I am looking I just feel anything but!


Mel - just going to pop across to your journal.


----------



## korink26

Lindsay---I forget how far along your sister in law is? I guess I'm really leaning towards girl too---because I was looking up anterior placentas and some of the sites were saying they seem to be more common in girls, and that's why they will say you feel girls later than boys. Glad the shower went good! Oh my gosh 3 weeks---I wasn't even thinking weeks---I was thinking months to get back to normal size (PRAYING I get back to normal size)! You'll snap back in no time because you were so active before you got pregnant and even during pregnancy. 
Jessie----I've read so often about girls having extra saliva---you're having all the symptoms I wish I had for reassurance!!! Have you had more nausea---or hasn't it gotten to that point yet? TOTALLY forgot about Astro Pops!! I'm glad you posted a picture--wow, brings back childhood memories :) Such a big week for you---2 days until your appt and 3 days until you can relax a little after your exam. I got caught up on Bachelor Pad now, did you watch last nights episode? Wow, surprise eviction! Those twins were so familiar to me, and then it hit me---they were sleazy girls that slept with the Situation from Jersey Shore! I couldn't believe they were on Jersey Shore and then Bachelor Pad, you'd think Bachelor Pad wouldn't really want that connection. I have NO CLUE what Lindzi sees in Kalon, I hate that they're together. Ew. He's a JERK--and looks so plastic. 
Aww Sam sorry you're having a tough week! OH's and Mothers can do that to us....how has your mom been---if I remember right, didn't you guys sometimes have a strained relationship? I could totally be thinking of somebody else! And I bet you look absolutely BLOOMING!! Almost 27 weeks---WOOHOO!!! Are you going to get anymore scans? 
AFM---Well, this weekend my FIL came over to measure the nursery because we're going to put wood floor laminate in and take out the ugly closet doors and put in new ones. I'm not a very decorative person, and it's hard for me to picture stuff. So I started to get worried that the wood floors would clash with the crib and the new closet doors. They assure me it won't though, so I think we're going to go ahead with it. Will be more expensive than I thought, but hopefully worth it. Then I went shopping with my mom, and I was so overwhelmed. Nobody has any babies in either of our families, so I had no clue where to even start with stuff! I know they'll have a registry list, thank goodness, but I don't even have a clue where I want to register. My shower I think will be last weekend in October, so my mom said the invites should go out in about a month so we need to figure out where we registering before the invites get printed. Idk, just made me have a bit of a panic. Then looking at the cost of the crib and bedding ect, wowsers. BUT SO EXCITED IN THE SAME BREATH, so I'm not complaining, just it was a lot to take in in 1 day. Then yest. we were supposed to go meet with our daycare to get our spot in spring, and we loved this daycare because they are laid back and don't have rules of how many days we need to have the baby there ect. Well, I happen to check my email at 230 and I get an email from her saying sorry, she can't take an infant in because she just found out one of her moms are expecting and another is going ot start planning for baby #2 so she wants to make sure there is room for their babies. This was 2 hrs before we were supposed to meet her, what if I wouldn't have checked my email?! I would have just showed up and that would have been awkward. I just think her reasoning is crappy, because if a family is just THINKING about trying for #2, it could be a year before that baby is here and by then mine will no longer be an infant. Idk, I think I'm just being hormonal, but it really pissed me off. She said a lot could change between now and spring and she would let me know if something else opens up or she may hire another person. Anyway, SORRY FOR MY LONG VENT!
Happy Tuesday girls. Oh and Lindsay, you poor thing, saw fb today---mastitis again!? :( :( :(


----------



## babydust818

Can't believe it's been 5 days since i've posted. I have so much to catch up on. Hope i can remember everything!

Lindsay don't you worry about your pregnancy weight. I think you're doing fab for being down 30 lbs! If all you gained was a measly 15 lbs, then that is awesome! Just take the little steps that you can toward that direction of getting it off. It may take a bit of time with having your LO always there but you will get there. Losing weight sucks!! I'm going to be joining you on that weight loss journey. Starting tmrw no more junk and i mean it!! LOL. Ughhh it's so hard! We will get there. Them reuseable diapers just sound amazing. I am definitely going to use them when i have my miracle. Def saves you a ton of $$$$. How is Kirk's back btw? Did it ever heal all the way yet? 

Jess it sure sounds like your pregnancy is going swell!! Mmm that rocket pop looks so good. I always use to get them from the ice cream man. That saliva does sound like a very good symptom!! Can't even believe you're almost 2 months already. One more month and you're gonna be out of the first tri! Everyone is getting up there in their numbers and i just feel like.. where has the time gone?! Where have i been? Nuts!! Any inkling of what you think the baby is? Are you going to give it a nickname?! :) I bet you can't wait for that exam to be done and over with. Sounds like you've been doing a lot of studying. You will do great. :thumbup:

Sam I'm so sorry to hear about your 'anniversary' coming up. I know how you feel sweety. I am so very happy you're 27 weeks into the pregnancy, so that way that date won't be as hard. Sounds like your nursery is coming along. How much more do you have to do? I'd love to see pics when you're done! Oh and one of your belly too! pleaaase!!

Kelsey that lady from the daycare has even got me mad! Got to love when people only look out for themselves and the people they care about. Like hello, what she's doing is NOT FAIR! I understand where she's coming from and all but it's not fair to get your hopes all hyped and then her be like "sorry, someone is trying to have a child so we need the extra space". People are so rude. Just remember something better is going to come along or another spot will open at that daycare just for you. The world works in mysterious ways, that's for sure! I can't even believe it's the end of August... you're getting so much closer to that due date! Almost 21 weeks for you. Just hearing you talk about your registry and invitations just makes it all seem more real. SO CRAZY! That baby is going to be the 2013 New Year baby, just sayin!! :haha: My guess for you has been girl, so we shall see if i'm right when the time comes. 

As for me... gosh what a mess lol. I ended up losing my job because well i had to keep leaving work early from having anxiety attacks. They were real cool about it at first but everyday it got worse. I was making myself sick, even throwing up. Idk why i get myself so worked up. I sit here and think to myself that i'm never going to be able to do anything or better myself/life. I'll never have a child, yada - yada - yada. Then i decided to listen to Joel Osteen tapes and he has been the voice that has lifted me from this dark space and help me move forward. What i'm going to do is, try everything different. Going to make a bunch of small changes/adjustments and try to better myself/life each and every day. Hence, why i'm going to eat better. I've just gotten way too stressed and depressed. I'm even dropping alcohol and cleansing my system. I hope it all helps for that miracle rainbow baby that i so desperately want!! I been using OPK's the last 3 days. All are negative. Haven't taken one yet today but i'm getting ready to. I don't even think i'm gearing up to O yet. I really hope i can go home next week to visit my family and go to the New York State fair. It's my favorite thing to do every summer with Andrew. We always look forward to going. I hope we can go. I'm praying and have all my faith that something is going to click. That's my life in a nut shell for now.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!! 

Sam - sorry you've been emotional lately! It can be really tough sometimes preparing for everything and I remember having a hard time dealing with normal "stressors" that seemed so overwhelming! 

Kelsey - My SIL is around the same as you are along. Don't take the anterior placenta as too much of a sign that you're having a girl as I had an anterior placenta! It got in the way for scans but I could definitely still feel him kicking me! Although he was head down really early so his feet were above and to the right of the placenta, so they were really easy to feel. That sucks about the daycare! I'd be so mad! Do you have a back up place?? I hope something opens up at the place you like!

Rach - Sorry about your job hun. Have you thought anymore about the vet tech or vet receptionist type job?? You don't have to have any special training for most places, especially for the receptionist type position. I'm sure you would just love that type of job! Animals are great to work with! 

Jess - hope your studying is going well!! Also hope you're feeling a bit better!

AFM - my mastitis came back with a fury!! I thought I was going to die yesterday! It was so horrible. I went to the doctor today and she said she thinks I might have an abscess and it may need to be drained and I'll have to dry that boob up. I was only off the antibiotic for a day before it came back even worse - so I'm thinking they just didn't give me a strong enough antibiotic and it never cleared. So, I'm going to go back on Thursday to chat with them about what we should do. She said if it's still red and hard then I'll need an ultrasound and likely for it to be drained. So, FX'd it'll clear up and be OK after this round of antibiotics.


----------



## babydust818

I got everything crossed for you Lindsay. I've never even heard of that. I hope the 2nd round will do the trick, poor girl.

So i have no idea what is going on but i am craving sex all day LOL. I had an O 5x's. That is NOT NORMAL for me. I'm lucky if i can once! I did an OPK today and it looks to me like i'll be O'ing between 1-3 days.


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Rach! Keep it up! :) how's your cm?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Sam-Happy 27 weeks!!! :happydance: Sorry about Your DD this week :hugs: those are so tough! But so glad you are going through it will your rainbow baby on the way! Where are your bump pics. I am sure you looking glowing and fabulous!!!

Kelsey- I still have a little bit of the excess saliva but most of the feeling awful seems to happen more during the evening/night. I am so exhausted and my body feels very "full" it's hard to describe. I have missed a few pieces of Bachelor Pad but I did watch the one on Monday. What a crazy twist! I can't believe that Michael is off!! ... And Kalon and Lindzi, that is just crazy!!! That's crazy about the day care! It's very disappointing that they would hold a spot like that. So much can happen between now and when that other baby is born! 

Lindsay - so sorry that ou have the mastitis again. It sounds so awful! Are you still just pumping and feeding Oakley from the bottle? How long are you taking off to stay home with Oakley? Have you decided what you are going to do when you go back to work? 

Rach- so sorry about your job :hugs: I am so happy that you have such a positive outlook about changes to make in your life though! I think that's great. Stick with it girl and I really hope you find something you love to do. I really think it should be something with animals. You would be so great at that! And all that Craving for sex definitely sound like your getting ready to O!! fX for you!!! Oh saw your post on FB about that dog, that is terrible! 

Mel- how are you doing? Any more shopping? Are ou still undecided about gender? When is your next appointment? 

I wish we could attach a calendar to our forum to keep track of everyone's appointments etc. 

AFM - I am home today for my last full day of studying. I am really feeling exhausted and overwhelmed so I don't think I will do well on this one but I am just going to take it anyway just to see what it's like rather than postpone it. I have not been sleeping well just thinking about all of this! I felt a bit pressured to get them all done in the 6 month window of my classes but after talking to a friend i think i am just going to take my time studying for the next ones and take the exams when i am ready rather than pressuring myself like that. I have 18 months to take the exams and pass them. I just haven't been feeling well and I really think I waited too long on this one to really start studying. 
I have my doctors appointment tomorrow and so looking forward to doing some relaxing this weekend. hopefully the weather doesn't turn bad with this hurricane that may be approaching. :growlmad: did you guys see that the RNC is in Tampa next week, we are probably going to have a bunch of crazy people all over the place!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - we are trying to breastfeed directly once or twice a day - those feedings just don't last as long because he gets frustrated at the boob but I don't want him to forget how in case we're out somewhere and I've forgotten my pump or a nipple or whatever. I will be going back to work October 8th and as long as I can clear this boob up before then I will be pumping both boobs while at work. If this is an abscess then they might want to dry up the boob and I'll only have one to work with. Honestly - right now I make so much milk that it would be enough to feed him from my one good boob (it's always made more milk than the other) but my doctor was saying if I keep pumping it may not sustain milk production as well as breastfeeding directly. The pain in my boob is getting better but it's still really red so I'm hoping it's resolving. 
I'm sure you'll do great on your exam and you're just stressing about it! Is this your first one?? Now you'll know what to expect in the future. I hate exams! I've been in school for the majority of my life and I still hate hate hate them! Thankfully, all my exams now are pretty much over until I defend my thesis which I'm actually not dreading too badly as I do much better with oral exams than written. 

I ordered a baby book and a baby calendar off amazon for the little man the other day - they're supposed to come today, I'm so excited!! I can't wait!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - I am glad you are feeling postive about the small changes. Little things like that do make a big difference and WOW for the big O's!! Still stalking your chart and hoping to see the +ve opk any day now. I agree with other girls about working with animals so maybe even getting a bit on voluntary work will give you an idea and some contacts to start with.

Lindsay - omg sorry the mastitis has returned with a vengance, I really hope the antibiotics clear it up without the need for drainage. I can't beleive you are having to go back to work so soon. I know we have talked about maternity leave before but boy does that seem so soon. Has the book arrived?

Jess - I am sure you will do better than you think with your exam but good luck on Friday, just focus on knowing that on Friday night you can REALLY chill out. What will your appointment entail tomorrow? Will they scan you?

Kelsey - I am so mad for you, I think that is toally out of order to hold a place for someone just 'thinking' about trying for another! Are there other places to look at? I haven't even thought that far ahead yet but then I do have longer to think before having to put my name down somewhere. The cost of childcare here is so expensive, is is the same over there? I am hoping FIL/MIL might look after smartie for 1-2 days per week but we'll see.

afm - I now have a stiff neck but I think thats from the utter rubbish sleep I had last night rather than the painting and stuff today with the nursery. I bought a fab mask that is used for paint fumes etc but I look like the Jeff Goldblum from The Fly wearing it!! Bump pic as promised


----------



## BeachChica

Sam- what a great pic of you! You look fabulous and at 27 weeks already!!! :happydance: Yes daycare is expensive here too, about $200 US per week. Is that similar to the cost there? We are hoping that if we are successful with this little bean that we will also be able to recruit some family members, even for just a couple days per week. How long do you all get for maternity leave in Scotland? We just get 12 weeks here in the US but I have a friend that lives in Canada and they get to take a year off!!! That would be so great!!!

Lindsay- that mastitis sounds just awful! I hope you will be able to get it cleared before having to resort to other measures! Are you able to get things done around the house now that Oakley is sleeping more? Or is that basically your time to catch up on your sleep? I was just wondering if it's possible to get studying done (for me) during that time or if that's out of the question. 

AFM- I really don't feel ready for my exam Friday. I was on the verge of postponing it today but there are no negatives to taking it even if I don't pass (other than the cost to retake it, which isnt much) so I decided just to take it so I know what to expect. I have felt really anxious lately about things and not sleeping well at night. It hasnt been a good combination with the studying. Last night I was up since 3:45am. :sleep:
My doctors appt tomorrow will include a scan. The scan is at 8:15am and then I have an appt with my doctor at 10:40am. I am going to try to see if my doctor will see me sooner though so I can get to work. I will try to post an update as soon as I can.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - you look great!! so exciting!! Yea, it sucks we don't get much time off but I think I'll be ready to go back to school in October - I want to graduate so I can be home more often! But, I'll also still be able to work from home one day a week or so, so hopefully that will make it easier. Plus, once I start writing my thesis I will do that from home so hopefully that will come within a year or two. 

Jess - good luck tomorrow!! You'll def be able to study when you have a little one! I was getting a lot of housework done until I got the boob infections. I'm not getting much sleep really but I don't seem to notice...maybe it will catch up with me but I think it's hormonal or something bc I have way more energy than when I was pregnant but get way less sleep, so you can def do it! I think it's also a state of mind - if you think you can do it - then you can :) cant wait to hear your great news tm...update us asap! 

I have my follow up tomorrow - wish me luck that it's not an abscess!! My boob is way less sore, a bit less red and some softer, so we'll see how it's doing tomorrow - I really dont want to have to drain it! sounds so painful! plus then i have to dry that boob up and I'll only have one to work with. 

Little man is having a good night, I think..he's asleep on me right now when he's usually screaming lol...FX'd he's stays down when I take him up to his crib...He slept for 5hrs from 11 to 4 last night! It was so exciting!!


----------



## korink26

I'll write more later but just wanted to send a quick hug out to you Jessie! Can't wait to see Baby N's newest picture!! Update as soon as you're able!


----------



## pinksmarties

We get upto 12 months maternity, not all paid though. The last 3 months are unpaid so most people go back after 8-9 months off but I'll be taking the full year as I can get the pay averaged over the year so it will be easier to budget.

Can't wait to see the scan Jess!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Sorry to keep you waiting. I was trying to upload my pic at work and was having a little trouble. Everything looked good at my appointment. :happydance: The doctor that did the U/S today was very young and positive which I really liked. She kept saying how great everything looked and so much change from 2 weeks ago. I had 1 measurement at 7w6d which is right on my track and another measuring 8w. HB was 169. I have another appointment for the same thing 2 weeks from today and then 3 weeks from today he wants me to see my OB. I am switching to a new one closer to work so I am going to call today and try to get an appointment. The next scan/appointment will be the critial one as I lost the last one right after the 8 week appointment. 
Well here's a pic of our little bean. You can start to see some little arm buds!

(the pic is upside down sorry)
 



Attached Files:







082312_7w6d.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## korink26

OH JESSIE THAT'S GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! I've been checking this site like a crazy person for the last 2 hours :) I know you're worried about your next scan, but have you ever had a scan like this where measuring right on track at this point with such a great hb?! I'm so over the moon because this is it for you, I just know it!!!!!!!!!!!! How estatic was chris?! 
:hugs: :hugs::kiss: :hugs: :cloud9:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks! This is the first time I have measured on track so I am excited... and hopeful! Chris was excited too. He had them take his blood pressure too while he was there because he was feeling so anxious about everything LOL! I hope this is it for me too and it was just that damn ovary not producing enough progesterone. :growlmad:

By the way, Happy 21 weeks!!! :happydance: You are a banana now!! Wowsers!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Jess!! I just knew it was going to be good news!! Everything has been going great for you so far and I can just tell it's going to keep going great!! Now I'm excited for the next scan - it's so amazing how quickly they develop!! Big congratulatory :hugs: to you!! Is the Exam today? tomorrow? Yesterday? I forget! I hope you're not stressing too much!

AFM - they don't think my boob thing is an abscess! woohoo!! They told me I'm not draining the tops of my boobs though and I need to "massage" them while I pump or feed him. They're also giving me a hard time about primarily pumping and feeding but it's honestly so much easier because I'm always running out of the house. If I was home all day it would be much easier to pop him on and off the boob as needed but I feel like I'm never home. Plus, I make so much milk that I need to pump the other boob after a feeding anyway so what's the difference?? 

I got my jeans buttoned yesterday!! I still have 12lbs to lose so they were not comfortable to keep buttoned but it was a small victory for me! :) 

How's everyone else doing??

Oh and I think a bunch of you have asked about Kirk and he's doing a lot better with his back. He says it still feels stiff but isn't painful anymore - so we're relieved about that!!


----------



## korink26

Rachael did you get a positive OPK yet? yah, for the 5x O, totally jealous up here because O'ing once is an achievement for me!!!! Sorry to hear the job didn't work out, but so proud of you for taking steps to improve your life. You're strong and you will do it. Everything will work out, like you said, everything ends up working itself out in mysterious ways!
Jessie great idea to have a calander! Maybe that's a suggestion we can make. Good luck on your test tomorrow, I know you will do great. My husband just took his 2nd praxis text and he was so worried about it and didn't know if he was going to pass and he ended up with one of the top 15 grades out of hundreds of people. For some reason, I think you'll do the same thing! 
OMG SAM YOUR BUMP IS GORGEOUS!!!!! They weren't lying when they said you were BLOOMING!! So jealous, I'll have to show my bump your bump and tell it to look just like yours. 
Lindsay so glad your appt went good too! The friend I had actually had to dry out her bb and she said it was just an awful painful experience. So that's GREAT news you don't have to. Why don't they want you to pump?! I think pumping would give you a better chance of completely draining then breastfeeding.
AFM---been feeling some movement, but no definate kicks or anything. Was still questioning if it's actually movement I'm feeling, but today really seemed impossible for it to be anything else. It's almost like I feel summersaults going on in there, which is a weird feeling! Hope as the days go on it gets stronger. As for the daycare, I also think that something will hopefully come up. I know for sure my mom is going to do a day a week, and we're hoping his dad will do a day a week. That'll help big time!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so glad everything went well with your appointment. Gosh who would have thought all that would be so complicated!!! Yeah for getting your jean buttoned! You will be down to your pre-prego size in no time. I am already starting to get a stomach roll so I hope this is not a sign of the massive weight gain for me. My exam is tomorrow. I am not studying anymore, I am just over it so I think I am just going to take the night off to relax and just see how it goes. I just have too much going on right now to be stressing about the exam. 

Kelsey - that is so great about the movement. Its probably so hard to tell in the beginning what those strange feelings are. Is your appointment next week on Friday? So now when they do a scan, do they have to be more careful not to get near the "private parts" since you don't want to know the gender? It seems like they may go down there just to take a look without even realizing it.


----------



## babydust818

just wanted to stop in and say CONGRATS JESSIE!! Wonderful news and i love the picture! So amazing that the baby is only that small! Looks so much bigger than a blueberry!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey and Mel - I know you guys are holding out on the gender, but have you tried any of the predictors to see what you're having. Check out this link below, I would be curious what these come up with for you girls. I did the chinese one and I am predicted a boy :blue:

https://www.babyzone.com/gender-predictor/


----------



## korink26

This predictor just like the handful of others said girl! Have you guys done the ring test yet? That is girl too-Lindsay I forget if you did the ring test? Sam have you?
Jess my next appt is Tuesday at 1pm


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah for team pink!!! I have not tried the ring test, how exactly does that work? Do you just drop in in your hand?


----------



## korink26

You take a strand of your hair and loop it around your wedding ring and hold it above your belly. If it circles it's a girl if it sways back and forth boy. Lemme know what you get!


----------



## confusedprego

I did the website Jess posted and its right! 

I tried the don't test and I couldn't figure it out lol


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- Happy 4 weeks to little Oakley! :crib: How is the mastitis today? Are you using the antibiotic again or are you just going to try the massaging etc that they recommended? 

Kelsey- I will have to try the ring test now that you explained it and see if it works for me. Can't wait for your appt Tuesday!

Sam - that's great about your maternity leave! I wish we got that much here! 

Mel- hope everything is going well! 

Rach - how is it going with the OPKs? 

AFM- I am up early but exhausted. I got up this morning to pee at about 2:45am and again about 6:00am ugh! I have my exam at noon and I am so ready to get it over with. I am just not in the right mindset for this right now. Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

Mastitis seems to be doing better - I'm on cipro right now which I stupidly googled and I guess its controversial if its ok to breastfeed while on it but my doctor said its fine so I'm trying to trust her. I've been laying in bed for an hr this morning snuggling with the little man. He was crying so I went and got him and as soon as I picked him up he stopped crying so I figured I would wait for his normal 'I'm hungry' signs and he just passed out on me. Feels so good that he just wanted to be close to.me.:) 

You're going to do great on your exam! You've got that good luck charm growing in you! :) let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## pinksmarties

bloody interent -justlost a huge post - bugger.

Try again.

Jess - Good luck for today, just think it will all be over with in a few hours. Are you out on the boat relaxing this weekend? Sucha wonderful scan pic and I am glad it all went well. Hope OH BP wasn't too high though!! Although things didn't go well last time the chance of things not going right after having a good 8 week scan is very small.

Lindsay - yay for no drainage. I don't know why they were giving you a hard time about pumping, you are doing the best for Oakley and yourself and they should be supporting that whatever. Aww so lovely that he just want to sleep with his mummy!

Kelsey - I am sure it will be movement you are feeling. It is so hard at the beginning to believe that is what your are feeling. Mine felt like bubbles which also felt like those pockets of wind going through your bowels!! So exciting especially when they happen on a more regular basis.

I did the chinese predicitor and it said boy for me which is true. I think boy for you Jess and girl for you Kelsey.

Rachel - how are you getting on with bding and Opk? Hope you are doing okay with the new healthy you.

afm - I did a second coat of white paint on the chest of drawers for the nursery. This is the mask I got so I don't breath in all the fumes!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 8 WEEKS JESSIE!!!!! The most beautiful rasperry I ever saw :) Good luck on your test today, in a couple hours you'll be free to enjoy you weekend. How long until you find out how you did? 
Happy 4 weeks Oakley!!! That's ADORABLE that he just wanted to snuggle with him mommy!! :cloud9: I can't wait...
Oh Sam, losing a post is the WORST. :growlmad: You must be more patient than I, because when I lost my post I was so mad at this site (even though it wasn't the sites fault) that I didn't want to even look at it for a couple days. :dohh: LOVE the mask, you look like Dark Vader or something, not even sure what that looks like, but that's what I picture! :) Your OH is lucky you're helping with that, I'm leaving all the painting up to DH, even though the Dr. said I could help (I'm just choosing to ignore that).
1/2 day today and then meeting my mom for lunch. Tomorrow we have a wedding out of town so we'll be gone all day to that. DH wants to start tearing out the carpeting in the nursery, but I'm too afraid to do anything before the u/s because I'm afraid it will jinx us. I wish I wasn't so silly like that...4 days!!!! :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Understand totally how you feel, this is us just getting round to it now. I don't think I could have done it before the 20 week scan either. Maybe just say that you'll do it next weekend as you'll be too busy/tired after the wedding etc. anything that might distract him away from doing it?


----------



## confusedprego

Love the mask Sam! I wish I would've gotten one of those while I was pregnant! We have so much painting left to do in this house before we can start looking for new ones! We are perpetual house shoppers and right now we live on a main road and want to move somewhere else before Oakley can run around! Plus, DH wants a bigger yard which I wouldn't mind either. We live in a beautiful area so it would be nice to be somewhere a bit more scenic than right on the main road - although we're in a cute historic district (in a 210 year old house) so it's kind of fun still! 

Kelsey - Your scan is going to go great! My SIL has her gender scan on Monday - big week next week!! I think she's only 18 weeks though. 

Jess - You should be in your exam now - GOOD LUCK!! :) :) 

AFM - still have breast tenderness this morning in my infected boob which is making me worry but maybe I'm just massaging it too much...?? Is that possible? It feels much softer...I don't know, we'll see! 
My brother and his wife are coming to meet our little guy this weekend - I'm excited to see them! 
I'm down to needing to lose 12lbs to make it to my pre-pregnancy weight. I can't wait until I can at least get back into my wedding rings. I've been wearing my "remembrance" ring for my angel as my wedding ring and while it's nice to have that, I miss my real wedding rings! Getting closer! My hands fattened up so much I hope they'll go back to normal when I lose the weight lol 

Anyone else have fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls quick update... will post more later. I think i O'd 3 days ago. It's my darkest stick so far unless i'm going to O real late? Glad we DTD that day.


----------



## korink26

Rach you have any pics of the OPKs? You know how I love studying them :)


----------



## babydust818

As you can tell, the one in the middle is the darkest. It's more smudged looking than anything though. Not really sure if i'm having good ovulation and that's why i haven't been getting PG? Always seems my lines are so faint. Ideas?
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confusedprego

Hm Rach...I don't know! Have you thought about doing the smiley OPKs one month? They sell a pack that has 20 tests so you could literally start right after your AF ends and take one every day and that should cover your O. Then there will be no guessing! That's why I always did the smiley's. Plus, it's so exciting when you get the smiley! I sent it to Kirk in a text with a winky face so he knew what he was coming home to when I got it lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - I agree the middle one is the darkest but I am not sure I would have said it was +ve although it is the most +ve of them all. When do you do them and how concentrated is your urine? I had to withhold drink for a few hours before testing. The smiley ones are great (I did both to confirm ic opk) and takes away any doubt.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well I survived my exam! Whew! So glad to get that over with. I was pretty much winging it during the simulations so not sure how I did. I won't find out until the end of September. 

Sam - I love the mask! What colors are you going with for the nursery? I can't wait to get to that stage, its so exciting!! No boating for us this weekend, I am really disappointed. That damn tropical storm is going to be moving into the Gulf of Mexico and bringing with it high winds. Winds and boating do not make for an enjoyable experience! Oh any thoughts of Prince Harry in the buff? :winkwink:

Kelsey - have fun at the wedding! I'm sure starting the room will be fine, but like Sam said, maybe you can tell him you're tired and want to do it next weekend just to buy some time. :thumbup:

Lindsay - your old house sounds fabulous every time you talk about it! Wow just 12 pounds left!!?? Are you starving yourself? Its only been 4 weeks!!! 

Rach - you definitely had a darker line on the middle one. Is that the only one you took that day? Did you :sex: on the days leading up to that?

AFM - I feel like I am hungry all the time and when I eat I only feel like small meals. ugh so frustrating. I made my first OB appointment for 3 weeks from today. I was having a melt down today because I really wanted to switch to this OB some girls from work go to and when I called them they said that they only take my insurance for established patients. I was so upset. I called my insurance since they were listed as a provider and they called the OB office and got it all worked out so I'm in! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

I just did another OPK and looks like it's getting darker again. Guessing i haven't O'd yet. I feel so gross today. Headache, tired, my thighs are really achy and around my belly button is like.. achy too. Feels like fluttery or something idk. Hard to explain but i have felt all this before and i hope it's O. We DTD last night... will do it again tmrw. I will continue to keep taking these OPKs lol. Making me crazy.


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah Rach! keep up the :sex: until it goes white! :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

I def will! That's good news you got into the OB!!


----------



## babydust818

I wanted to share this story with you girls. A friend of mine's cousin gave birth to her son yesterday and was diagnosed with Epidermolysis Bullosa. It's very very rare. He was born without skin on parts of his body. It feels like a severe burn to the child. He is fighting for his life. If you can donate at all, i would very much appreciate it. If not, that's fine just please keep him in your prayers.

https://www.indiegogo.com/SAVEBABYEASTON?c=home


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - so sorry about your friend!! That's so devastating!! I'll go donate something for her :( Keep us updated with those OPKs!

Jess - woohoo for having the exam done!! You must be so excited!! Hope the Isaac is nice to you guys!! I havent seen anything on the news about it today. 
Not starving myself but def not filling myself. I'm down to only needing to lose 10lbs now so I lost 2lbs just from yesterday and that seems a bit much so I treated myself to some McDonalds breakfast lol. It was delicious!!

Little man had another 5hr stretch last night and since Kirk was on baby duty I got a 7hr stretch!! I feel like a new woman this morning! Although my boob kinda hurts again this morning - I don't think it liked going 7hrs without being drained - oops!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach- that is so sad about the baby. I will go check out the site.

Lindsay - I feel a huge relief today not having to stress about my exam! Yeah :happydance: for 7 hours of sleep!!! Do you and Kirk take shifts with him at night? I can't believe you only have 10 pounds left!!!

AFM - just doing some things around the house today. I had Chris outside trimming the palm trees so I think he was ready to choke me about it! It's so darn hot out!!! We only trimmed 2 of them (they were really bad) so we will have to do the other 2 another day. We have a birthday party to go to later so it will be nice to get out of th house. I think I'll get a little nap in before I have o start getting ready! :sleep:


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - glad its all over for your exam and now you can properly relax. Enjoy your party!

Lindsay - yay for 7 hours sleep! I hope the boob is better today and feels better after a bit of use this morning.

Rachel - So sorry to hear about your friends cousins baby. I have heard of EB before, horrible condition. Hows the opks today?

I am getting really bad heartburn at the moment, made worse by any chocolate -noooo! So will have to try and cut back which is probably not such a bad thing.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!!

Jess - I hope Isaac isn't too bad for you - looks like it went more into the gulf than toward Florida but it looks like it's still close enough to cause some issues for Florida!! I love big storms but I'm not sure I would love a hurricane in Florida lol. "Big" storms for us is much different, I'm sure!! How are you feeling now that your exam is over?? Still nauseous? Hope you're having preggo symptoms but not too bad!!

Kelsey - your scan is tomorrow, right?! My SIL has her scan today - I can't wait to find out what she's having! They're having a "reveal" party but they live over 2hrs away so Kirk and I won't be able to make it :( I've had a few friends that had those types of parties. I was too excited, I couldn't keep my mouth shut lol. 

Sam - sorry about the heartburn!! That's the worst! I'm fortunate and have only gotten heartburn a few times but I will get terrible indigestion sometimes - ugh! 

AFM - was up with little man twice last night and getting him down initially was pretty rough as it was all weekend. We tried giving him a bottle of half formula, half breastmilk and he didn't really seem to like it. We did that to try to fill his belly better to get a longer stretch of sleep, but since he didn't drink much of it, it didn't work lol. I think we'll keep trying that for the week and see how if he gets used to it, as he's going to need to have formula mixed in once I dry the boobs up (which could be soon if this infection comes back when I stop the antibiotics). I think my boob is actually doing a lot better. It's really soft and I can't find the area that had issues before. It took a long time for the hard spot to go away though so I'm worried that the antibiotics are just hiding the issue and not clearing it. We'll see!! I'm done with the antibiotics on Thursday morning.


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Girls! :coffee:

Lindsay - sorry you had a hard time with Oakley over the weekend. Poor little guy. I hope he gets used to his new food. Glad your :holly: is feeling better! I hope that infection goes away. Can you stay on the antibiotics longer just to be sure it clears up?

Sam - Hope you are feeling better! How is the painting coming along?

Mel - Hope you are doing OK! :hugs: 20 weeks already!!! :happydance:

Rach - How are you doing? Did you do any more OPKs?

Kelsey - I am so excited for your scan tomorrow. 

AFM - The weather from Isaac isn't too bad, just a lot of rain. So glad it moved away from us but feeling really bad for these people in New Orleans. Wednesday will be the 7 year anniversary of Katrina. I have been reading a lot this weekend about the 1st Trimester screening tests. I am def doing the NT scan but just wondering about the CVS since I had so many MC's. What do you girls think?


----------



## confusedprego

How come you've decided against the NT scan?? Will you be able to get a 12 week scan anyway?

They put me on cipro for the boob thing which is a really strong antibiotic so if this doesn't clear it up then I think they've decided nothing will and that means it's an abscess and I'll need that drained. I've talked to Kirk and if it comes back right away then I'll be drying both boobs up - it's not worth being really sick all the time. Plus, we also decided if it does clear up but I get mastitis again (whether it's in a week, a month, or three months) I'll be drying my boobs up too. It's a terrible feeling and honestly pretty scary, so that will be my limit. I'm thinking we got it this time though as my boob is much softer now. My goal is to go a minimum of 3 months pumping and I think the longest I'll go is 6 months - it's a lot of work! I figure by then we'll be mixing in rice cereal and starting to try solid foods and it will be a good time to switch off of breastmilk - plus I should have a healthy stock in the freezer by then (I already do!). 

Little man has been pretty fussy all the time lately - not sure what's going on. I think he has a bit of colic and they say that should peak next week and start to go away from there, so hopefully that's what will happen for us. It's so heartbreaking when he's crying his little head off and no matter what I do, it doesn't help :( Thankfully it's only intense for an hour or two a day usually. During the day it's just a minor fussiness that I can usually make subside by carrying him around with me around the house. 

He's trying to eat his hands right now so I better get some milk in him! Hope you ladies are having a good day!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I had the NT and bloods (combined test) at the 12 week scan. I was worried about problems due to my age but the mw/drs didn't really seem to think it was an issue. I was a worrying time waiting, about 10 days, but came back low risk (1 in 24500). I would wait till you get the NT results back before thinking CVS as although relatively low,the risk of mc was still a scary prospect. It wouldn't be something I would do unless there was some reason/doubt.

Lindsey - I am sure that if your boob feels more normal then things will have settled down and hopefully you can continues to bf. Poor Oakley for having a disturbed weekend. Hopefully the colic will settle down very soon and he'll get back to his sleeping routine.

Kelsey - I'll be trying to get on the computer at work so find out how your scan went, can't wait. I can't wait to see pics although I'll have to wait till I get home as work won't let me see them - boo

Rachel - how are you?

afm - afm -work wasn't too busy actually and my back wasn't as sore as I thought. A couple of people mentioned my bump and it does seem bigger today than even last week. I wonder if I am just standing, arching may back a bit more after the weekend DIY-ing. I have my GP mw appointment tomorrow morning, I must remember my urine sample asI forgot last time. I want to chat to her about my VV and if that can give me any supportive tights as I am starting to get discolouration on my ankles. I had thought about talking to my GP about my VV (runs in the family both mum and day and sister have had legs done) prior to becoming pg and its only got worse since.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks for the info girls! 

Lindsay- I would definitely have the NT scan (1st combined screening) just trying to decide about the other due to the number of MCs I've had. Hope your boobs are feeling better and that you won't have to worry about drying them up. 

Sam- yeah for the bump!! :happydance: Your NT results are great! I hope mine are like yours! Did you have to go in for a high risk exam due to age? Someone told me I will need one. I can't remember at what point they do that though. 

AFM- I am EXHAUSTED!!! By 7pm I am absolutely pooped!! I don't know how I am going to make it up until 10pm when my class starts back up next week! :(


----------



## confusedprego

Oh I gotcha Jess! I misread it! CVS has some pretty high risks, so I would talk to your doctor about it and maybe go forward with the NT scan and if it shows anything weird to go for the amnio? I think amnio has a lower rate of things going wrong afterwards than a CVS but a CVS can be done earlier in the pregnancy. 
Being exhausted is a good thing!! You'll be able to get through your class, just keep reminding yourself it's for a great reason you're tired :)

Sam - sorry about your VV's! Are they painful?? I don't know much about them. 

AFM - my SIL found out she's having a boy today! Oakley will have a little boy cousin to play with next year!! So, now I"m thinking Kelsey is having a boy because my other SIL (the US tech) says they go in waves, so it's probably a boy wave right now and that would mean Kelsey is having a boy :) lol we'll see (in January!!) 

I'm sitting here with a very upset Oakley - poor thing! I've gotten to the point where all I can do is let him cry right now. It seems impossible to get him to calm down so we're just chillin, watchin some tv and hopefully he'll tire himself out! My poor baby :(


----------



## korink26

Rach did you keep doing OPKs? I wonder if you're ovulating...and if you are I wonder if it's not strong enough (that was my problem). I really think you should try Vitamin B6---it's kind of a natural progesterone booster---which is what you need for ovulation. Do you test a couple times a day? Maybe you're just missing the surge? That's awful about poor lil baby Easton!! To just imagine the pain he's in is unbearable, can't imagine as a parent what it must be like to have to see him in pain. 
Jessie how is the storm affecting you guys? Hopefully not too bad, agree with Lindsay I love a good storm, but I'm guessing your storms are way more intense than our storms! soooo glad that test is over, and everything is crossed that you passed (I just have a feeling you did, you're a smart cookie and you know what you're doing). So glad you got the OB worked out! These next 3 weeks will fly! Oommmggg.....sooo jealous that you have PALM trees!!!!!!! I can't even imagine having palm trees in my yard. 
Lindsay yyaahhh for soft boobies! :) I hope that the antibiotics do the trick and it STAYS away. I agree with you guys, if it comes back again, then you're done. Can't imagine going through that repeatedly. And woohoo for Oakley having a lil buddy to play with!!! Reveal parties are fun---the big thing now is that people are "revealing" at their bridal shower. They have their cake maker either make blue or pink frosting and then when they cut the cake at the shower everybody finds out. Actually a couple friends had the u/s tech put boy or girl in an envelope and they brought it to the baker and that way it was a surprise for them too. I think I'd want to find out before everybody else though.
Oh no Sam, chocolate is causing heartburn?! How cruel! I've never had heartburn, but now that I said that I'll probably get it in like an hour. 
AFM---sooo nervous and anxious for the scan today!!! I think I'm just nervous because our moms will be in the room with us so if something is wrong it'd be hard with them in there. Maybe it'd be better for comfort, idk. DH says I need to just start thinking positive, and he's right. I think I just worry because although I think I'm feeling some movement and random little pokes, I still can't be sure it's not muscle spams or something. Plus---Lindsay or Sam---did you ever experience having an achy lower stomach? Like it almost feels like I'm going to get a cramp but I don't. Idk how to describe it, but it bothers me.
Idk, the appt is at 1 and we meet with my Dr. at 2. Then out to eat with the moms, but I"ll update as soon as I can! My phone is a POS so I won't be able to update until I get home. Say a lil prayer for us!!!!!! P.S---I dreamt we had a girl and she was 6 lbs and some odd ounces. So, now I'm more convinced we're having a girl. My mom and I plan to secretly study the screen today to see if we can get any looks at the gender. Shhh...don't tell DH :)


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay awhh poor Oakley. My sister had real bad colic when she was younger. I hope he starts to feel better soon. I can't imagine how hard it is for you to see him in pain :( Poor punky. 

Kels everything is going to be fine :thumbup: let us know ASAP the great news about baby yellow!!

Sam you look great! i love your bump. Can't believe you're getting up there... almost 28 weeks! eeeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting.

Jess ugh here i am thinking your exam is this Fri when it was last. I am losing my mind! When do you find out your results?

AFM so excited. I get to go home tmrw to visit for a couple days!! Going to the state fair and get to see my beautiful twin nieces that i haven't saw in a year!! I can't wait. I am soo anxious. I hate that stupid 9 hr ride. Seems like foreverrr. Finally get to do something with summer.. although it's almost over. Oh well.. def going to enjoy it!! As far as the opk's... i totally forgot to take them the last couple days. :dohh: go figure, right? Just been having so much go on and i totally lost track. I have noticed the last 2 days or so on and off my nipples have twinges. Wondering if i was O'ing or maybe i O'd a few days ago and it's implantation ;) bahahha! Who knows. Got everything crossed.


----------



## babydust818

oh my gosh! found the cutest idea everrr for a baby gender party! i'm sooo doing this.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...403/228430_10151032640108741_1208109864_n.jpg


----------



## korink26

Rachael LOVE that idea for the gender reveal!! Who thinks of that stuff!? And so glad you're going home to visit the fam and old friends---I think that's JUST what you need! And I suppose it's a good thing that you're busy and not thinking of TTC as much. That's hopefully just when it'll happen. I think the nip twinges are signs of implantation fo sho.

Well today went good! U/s tech girl said everything looked good. Was supposed to have an appt with my Dr. after to go over scan but she had to go to a delivery (this is the 2nd appt in a row). Totally understand it's not in her control though, so no biggie. The baby is always snoozing when I have an u/s---people always talk how theirs was doing flips and jumping around and mine just lays and occasionally sucks his/her thumb. So the baby was sleeping face down most of the time so it was hard to get pics but we got a couple---so I'll copy a couple of them.


----------



## korink26

Here's McBaby and McBaby sucking his/her thumb!
 



Attached Files:







21W5D.jpg
File size: 120.3 KB
Views: 6









baby thumb.jpg
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for a great scan!! I can't see any pics though? Pity you didn't get to see your ob, when is your next appointment with them?

Rachel - I am glad you are getting to go home for a few days. Just what you need at the moment to be near family and a break away.

Lindsay - hope Oakley is a bit better after his feed today.

JEss- I too love thunderstorms but probably not ones as bad as that. It seems like it is heading more towards NO according to the news here. Hope it isn't too bad.

afm - had my mw appointment today. I saw another mw as my normal one was on holiday and she was really nice (still not sure about 'my' one). Had blood for glucose, anaemia and blood typing. Blood pressure was good and bump measures according to weeks. He is still lying transverse but she said there was still lots of time for him to move. After googling it seems like transverse make a few things more uncomfortable, like sleeping, which makes sense to me. I have to go back to the nurse to get measured for some sexy support stockings - nice!!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Kelsey for a good scan!! You feel good about setting up the nursery yet? You're almost to 24 weeks! I felt like I had a little victory when I got to that point! Love the pictures - did you guys take a peek to see what he/she is?? ;) 

Rach - a trip home sounds so nice! I remember when I lived away from my family, visits home were so essential for me! I feel so fortunate to be close to my family now, not sure what I would do without them. I have no idea how my brother lives so far away!

Jess - how you feeling?? When's your next scan? lol I'm so excited for you - I know you just had one!

Sam - how's your heartburn?? 

AFM - Oakley is having a much better day today! He was fussy all day yesterday and we had a bit of a rough start to the night but ended up getting a 5hr stretch last night and he's been a happy baby all day today :) I think he was going through a growth spurt over the weekend and yesterday. He ate 8 ounces more than usual yesterday! I weighed him today just by holding him when I got on the scale and he was over 10lbs! That would mean he's gained over 2lbs in a month! It's just amazing how quickly they grow! We have our one month appointment on Thursday - so curious to see his measurements.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay so happy to hear Oakley is doing better today!! That's great to hear. 

Kelsey i am sooooo happy the appt went great!! Awhh i can't even tell you what Mcbaby is!! Def looks healthy though. I am just soooo happy for you and Ryan!!

Sam that is awesome your baby is measuring perfect. Sounds like everything is going great.

AFM for the heck of it i took an opk. Def darker than it has been all month. I hope i didn't miss O. We're def gonna get busy tonight but i hope it's not too late. Crazy how i am O'ing CD23. Maybe this is my problem. Maybe i just been testing the wrong time of the month? Def will remem this next month if i don't get PG.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - you got any pics of the OPK??


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! Sorry for the quick post but I got home late tonight and have been feeling a bit nauseous :sick: I'll finish catching up in the morning! 

Kelsey- so happy about your scan!!! :yipee: like Lindsay said, did you or your mom get a peak at any "parts"?


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! :coffee:

Sorry for the quick post yesterday. I went out for apps after work with some friends and when I got home I was trying to get down a couple of my pills that I forgot to take earlier in the day, then all of a sudden I started to feel nauseous. :sick: I probably didn't have enough in my stomach to take all of those. It was an awful feeling. 

Kelsey - I am so excited for your great scan and the pics are great!!! :happydance: What did the mom's think? I really want to know if your mom got a peek :winkwink: The suspense must be killing you at this stage!!! That sucks about the doctor. Don't they have another doctor there you can see if that happens? I had a friend that did the baby gender reveal in her wedding cake (she was prego when she got married) but the baker did not put enough color in the cake so when they cut the cake it was really hard to tell and everyone was really straining to see what the color was. 

Sam - Happy 28 weeks!!!!  :crib: Glad your appointment went well. I can't wait to see your sexy stockings! I really hope they help! How is your baby room coming along? I can't wait to get to that point. 

Lindsay - yeah for Oakley to have a little boy cousin to play with!!! :yipee: Are they far from you? So glad Oakley is feeling better... and getting so big!! Your pics on FB are adorable!!! My next scan is a week from tomorrow. I really loking forward to them so I hope its not too bad to have so many. I will ask my RE and then the regular OB I go to the following week about the different tests they think I should have. Chris and I are a little stressed about it with all of the MC's. 

Rach - depending on what happens this cycle, maybe you should try Soy next cycle. If you do a search for it on here you will find a bunch of info on it. A few girls in my other threads have taken it just for a few days early in their cycle to give them a stronger O. (Like days 3-7 I think). They say it works! Have fun in New York!!! Chris and I are thinking about going mid-December. I have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations in NYC! :xmas9:

AFM - I am so ready for the weekend to get here!!! Chris and I are going out to the boat Thursday after work and staying out until Monday!!! 4 nights out will be awesome! I have not been out in about a month!! I have to go grocery shopping today after work to make sure we have enough food for all that time!!! I think the weather should be pretty nice but I told Chris to pack some movies just in case it rains and we have to sit in the cabin for a couple hours. Regardless I am just excited to get away!!


----------



## korink26

Sam you are going to rock the support stockings!!! :) HAPPY 28 WEEKS---I can't wait to be where you are!!! Did you have to drink that same surgery stuff that we do for the glucose test? Yeah, I was bummed about my OB not being there, I'm sure there may have been somebody else there to see me, but I think I learned my lesson last time I did that and the Dr. totally rushed us out of there. So we're going back on Tuesday at 1:00. I think they said she would measure my belly and just do a hb check.
Aww Oakley, you lil brute :) Such a doll, he's always so peaceful in your pics---sucha angel. Glad he's not so fussy, I'm sure he doesn't like being fussy either. 
Rach I want to see pics of your OPKs! Maybe that's what the problem has been---maybe you're OV'ing quite a bit later so you've stopped BD'ing too soon!? Good thing you're doing the OPK's so you know. Oorr maybe the OPK's are getting darker because somebody is PG? If you're OV'ing later that could also explain why AF was so much later last month---the later you OV, the later your AF will be.
Oh Jess, I know the feeling. If I take my vitamins without a full stomach I get super sick feeling. Women's one a days I could do at all--just made me sick. I'm sure your scans are fine---especially in the beginning because I think most women with recurring losses get monitored closer and have extra scans. They probably just won't do that many scans the whole pregnancy. Orrr maybe they will---and if the doc thinks it's fine---it's fine! I can't wait for your scan either---I love the progression pics. Your weekend sounds AWESOME! I'm weird and I think I would LOVE it if it rained one night and we could just sit out on the boat and watch movies. With the extra long weekend it'll help your scan get here quicker :)
And no, we didn't get any peeks. The quality of the scans weren't that great, and unless she was telling us specifically what we were looking at a lot of time we had no clue if it was the top or bottom of the baby. My mom was even worse---even with stuff pointed out to her she couldn't see some of it. She said well, so much for studying ultrasound pictures, I still can't tell what I'm looking at! I'm so convinced it's a girl, that I sometimes forget that I don't know for sure! I thought it would be so tempting yesterday to find out, but for some reason it just wasn't. I was much more intent on getting a good profile pic, which was almost impossible with the baby laying face down and not budging. So, in 4 months we shall find out what McBaby is :)
Oh, and today I woke up and my stomach really hurt. I think it was from the u/s yesterday! She really had to poke and prod hard to try and get the baby to move.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your weekend sounds amazing!! I'm still so jealous of your boat :) Kirk and I have a little RV that he is refinishing so hopefully we will have that to use soon. 
As for scans - I had a million!! I got scanned "officially" at 6.5 weeks, 8 weeks, 9 weeks, 12 weeks, 14, 16, 18, 20, 22, 25, 28, and 32 weeks and then my SIL snuck me in every once in a while in there just to take a look and Oakley is perfectly healthy. My high risk doctor said there is no evidence that scans have any bad effects on the baby so try to not worry about that! :)

So glad you had a good day yesterday Kelsey :) I can't wait for you to have that baby so we can find out what you're having! so exciting!! Too bad about the doc! With our office there are so many docs that I think they're scheduled on rotation at the hospital so there is always a ton of docs for appointments.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lindsay - I love camping too. We used to have a camper when I was younger and I have so many fond family memories of it. I am sure you guys will too. Chris and I talk about getting an RV one day if we ever getting out of boating but for now if we camp we just use a tent (which I love to do as well). Thanks for the info on the scans, I had forgotten that you had so many but I remember now. 

Kelsey - I can't believe you guys did not get to take a peek!! So have you decided a theme your baby room since you will be going gender neutral?


----------



## korink26

I've just started looking at bedding, and nothing has grabbed me at all so far. I don't think I'll really go with a theme, I plan on painting the walls a khaki color (unless I find bedding that I love and I can find a color in there to accent a wall).
These are some of the sets I liked, but I don't really love any of them.

https://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/ba...98/Sumersault+Pop+Dot+Bedding+Coordinates.jsp

https://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/ba...h+Little+Tree+Bedding+Coordinates+by+MiGi.jsp


----------



## confusedprego

I'm waiting for little man to wake up and was looking at bedding lol 

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=200898&RN=7358&

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=119034&RN=7358&

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=202010&RN=7358&

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=126984&RN=7358&

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=127283&RN=7358&

ooooo so fun!! I forgot how much fun it is to shop for this stuff already!! 

I think I'm gonna go give the little man a bath to get him to wake up so I can sleep tonight lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I take it things are calm near you and the hurricane is much further away? Lucky you getting out on your boat and a I think I agree with Kelsey, it would be nice to have one night of rain(I love listening to rain) to watch a movie.

Lindsay and Kels- I love the first ones you both put on. I am going to paint 3 walls neutral mocha colour and one wall pale blue. Our cot is white and that it why I am busy painting a pine chest of drawer and bookshelf white to match although I am sorely tempted to give up and buy some new white ones!! We both love birdy things so I am going to get these wall stickers. Hope you can see as it is ebay UK

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17081530...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7103wt_932

Rachel - I did have thoughts about late ov due in the past due to your later than expected AF. Any pics of the opk? Hope you manage to recharge your batteries being back home.


----------



## confusedprego

I love those stickers Sam! Super cute!! Painting furniture is so time consuming! You have more patience than I do! I like painting rooms but I find that way easier lol and even that can get annoying! It's just so rewarding once it's done because it feels so clean!


----------



## BeachChica

Such cute stuff you girls posted!!! I love it all. Gosh such tough decisions. Kelsey I think they ones you posted would be great for gender neutral (i like the one with the birds especially) and a couple that Lindsay posted too. 

Sam- one of the bedding sets Lindsay posted looks like it goes with the owls you posted. All so cute!!!

So exciting at this point. I can't wait for the shopping part. I think since we love boating I might like to go with a boating or sea type theme but while we were at our party over the weekend the house we were at had this room decorated witha Winnie the pooh theme that was just so darn cute!! They had a big tree painted on the wall and even a beehive hanging from the ceiling in the corner. My brother love Winnie the pooh so that option is very tempting too!!!


----------



## korink26

Oohh Lindsay I'll have to look more at that site---they have a lot to look at! Any other sites you'd suggest?
And Sam the stickers are so cute! Love the wall colors---can't wait to see a picture of it!!
How did Oakley do last night Lindsay?
Omg Jessie the boating thing would be PERFECT for you guys! And it would be perfect for boy or girl!! I can already picture Baby N in a lil sailor dress or sailor suit!! That could be so fun to decorate!! 1 week from today we get to see baby again---can't wait! 9 weeks tomorrow----can you believe it!!?!? I have such a great feeling about this pregnancy...


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - Happy 22 weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - Happy 22 weeks! Wow! I can't believe you're already at 22 weeks - so exciting!! 
Oakley did decent last night...we had about a half hour of crying which isn't too bad. We had our doctor's appointment today and she told me that it should start getting better in the next few weeks but to just keep trying to find ways to console him but there's really not much I can do. She said I need to not let him sleep more than 2hr stretches during the day and to try to keep him up longer when he is awake that way he'll be more tired at night and go longer stretches. She also said to not feed him more than every 2hrs and to try to stretch it to 3hrs if we can so that at night he won't be waking to feed so frequently since he'll be used to going longer stretches. 

Jess - Happy almost 9 weeks!! Are you guys going to find out the gender?? I know you're probably not thinking about that yet but I have such a great feeling about this pregnancy that I am lol :) Can't wait to see the next picture! 

Sam - How's the heartburn and the VVs?? Hope doing better!! How's the nursery?? 

Rach - Hope you're enjoying being home! Are you able to get some BD in while you're there?? How have the OPKs looked (I know you're traveling so that might be difficult to do). 

AFM - I read somewhere that I'm not supposed to be exposed to paint fumes still if I'm breastfeeding - have you guys ever heard that before?? I'm pretty disappointed as we have a lot of painting to get done in the house...would be a shame if I still couldn't help out with that. 
We had little man's 1 month appointment today and he's doing great! He has quite a bit of baby acne which the doctor actually said is made worse by Johnson head-to-toe wash and to use Dove or Aveeno instead - I was surprised! He weighs 9lbs 9oz and is 22.25 inches long. He's longer and leaner than most with 37% for weight and 70% for length and at the 50% for head circumference - so doc said that's perfect :) 
Today was my last day of antibiotics for the mastitis - keep your FX'd for me girls that it stays away this time!! 
We are heading over to my SIL's (the U/S tech) house for dinner tonight and my other SIL (the pregnant one) is getting scanned by the other SIL so we get to see pictures of Oakley's cousin tonight!! yay! :) I can't wait!! Sorry if that was confusing lol


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Lindsay so glad that Oakley is doing better and his exam went great!!! He is getting so big!!! I hope the mastitis goes away this time. I have not heard that about he paint. I wonder if you would be ok if you had the windows open so it was well ventilated while you paint. Or you could always get one of those masks that Sam has :thumbup: I am definitely finding out gender!!! I am a planner and would just go nuts if I did not know!!! I want to know now actually!! :winkwink:


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 9 WEEKS JESSIE!!!!!!!!!
Lindsay those seem like pretty simple solutions, can't wait to hear if they work for Oakley! Almost 10 lbs, what a lil man he is already :kiss: My Dr. said that there is no problems with me painting while pregnant, so I'm not sure if that's different when I'm breastfeeding? Can't imagaine it is? I still don't want to do it while I'm pregnant (unless I get a mask like Sam's, but I'd prefer for hubby to do it).
SSsoooo excited for the long weekend! I have Tuesday off too, so an extra long weekend :) No big plans for me, but weather should be beautiful. Anybody else have any big plans---Jessie enjoy every minute of the boat!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - not sure about the painting during BF. I know some say whilst pg to avoid any sort of painting but emulsion is okay I think it's the high VOC's like gloss that causes more problems. The mask has been fantastic, even when OH has farted I haven't been able to suffer its effect!! Wow Oakley is doing so well and finger crossed the mastitis stays away.

Jess - happy 9 weeks!! Enjoy your long weekend, you deserve it.

Kelsey - I am getting so jealous of you and Jess long weekend!! It has been a long tiring week and can't wait for a long lie in tomorrow.

afm - still painting the skirting and bookcase, then just going to paint the walls. I'll post pics when it looks less like a painters workshop! I ordered some expensive support tights, just waiting them to arrive but hope they'll help my achy legs.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls so sorry I haven't been on for a while, I've been away to France and then my cousin came to stay. Got a lot of catching up to do! 

Jess - can't believe you're 9 weeks already I am so so so happy for you, I just know this is your forever baby!! :cloud9: 

Had my 20 weeks scan on Friday and I am 99.9% sure that I saw the sex of the baby because the sono said look away now if you don't want to know the sex as this picture might show you. Of course I didn't look away LOL! And it was so obviously a boy, it looked like three 'tubes' :haha: with the one in the middle being smaller. She never told us obviously but I know now and I am so happy I am having a :blue: :yipee: 

Does anyone else have a marginal cord insertion? I have this, it means that the umbilical cord is on the edge of the placenta instead of in the middle. No-one has flagged it up as being a problem I just saw it on my notes. Also baby is in breech position atm. I am hoping he stays that way so I can have a c-section. I am even more worried about a natural birth now as my placenta has an accessory lobe meaning it's a main anterior one with an extra small piece so they have to sometimes go back in and dig out the extra small piece after delivery and maybe even an erpc to make sure it's all out :wacko: so a c-section sounds better to me. 
I'm not coming off the aspirin until 34 weeks if anyone is interested. My consultant said it would do no harm to carry on for my 'psychological' reasons lol. But also it's good for blood pressure. I just think it's a good thing to take. 

So I have a 32 week NHS scan to check the placenta and to make sure that the vessels joining the big bit to the small bit are not over my cervix. Atm everything is at the top so it's unlikely to do this. If it does I will be diagnosed with a VERY rare condition called vasa previa and I will be hospitalised from 32 weeks to 35 weeks when I will be given a c-section as it's too risky to let the vessels joining the 2 placenta pieces together have a chance of bursting if they lie over the cervix. However I was reassured by a consultant I went to see immediately after my 20 weeks scan on Friday :haha: that she has never seen a case in all her time and it's so rare she really doesn't think I will ever get this. Phew! 

I am going to go for scans as much as I can to check his growth etc though, probably at least every month. I don't care if it's OTT and I'm going to bug the NHS to give me free ones given my history and the unusual formation of my placenta. I don't care if I come across as a pain in the ass I have decided to be much more pushy with the NHS as from Monday. Tbh I actually think that the NHS is better than private care if you can get their attention and care in the 1st place! 

Sorry for the long and selfish post, bit emotional and pre-occupied with safety of baby atm but still excited too although I have been having moments when I think this is not going to happen for me and it's all too good to be true :cry: I need to get my pos thinking back! xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I just got home from the trip. As you could see from some of my posts my step grandpa died and the next day we had to put our cat to sleep. Not Jax, but one of my moms cats that i've had since i was 4. It was SO hard. Seemed like a lot of negatives going on that trip but i am glad i was with my family for it all. I had a great time and my nieces are the most adorable little girls ever. I was so happy because last night Autumn said Rach. She will be 2 in October! She had me in tears from saying my name!! I love them to pieces. I wish i could take them home with me. We didn't get to BD at all their. So much was going on and i didn't even feel like it. I should be getting AF soon. I hope i don't and am PG. My allergies got real bad up there. They always do. On my way home i took a Zyrtec. Seemed to help a bit. When i got here after the long 9 hr car ride i noticed my feet are so swollen. I can't even see my ankles. This has never happened to me. I hope it wasn't from the Zyrtec. I didn't notice it earlier but the tightness in my feet i've felt since last night. I walked all around the fair all day yesterday so it makes me wonder if it was from that. Who knows. Anyways... i get to start my new job tmrw. I'm cashiering. Hope my feet will be okay. I'll catch up and read on what you girls wrote later. I feel terrible this post is all about me. Hope you're all doing good. Missed ya!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Mel- so glad your 20 week scan went well and good for you for pushing for extra scans! You deserve them! Everything is going to go perfectly fine but but it always helps to.see for yourself. Even though I was getting scanned for my cervix and everything was fine, it helped me to see oakley every bit of the way. I've.never heard of the placenta stuff you have going on but I'm sure its normal enough especially if they didn't even mention the one of them to you and at least they're monitoring it for you. 

Rach - gosh so sorry about your visit home! It sounds like you got there just in time :hugs: that's treats you could be there for your family but unfortunate that's the kind of trip you had to have? Was it unexpected? That's great you got a new job! Where is it? FXd for no AF for you! 

Ok I'm almost done pumping...as long as little man stays down I'm headed back to bed!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls! Yahh for team blue Mel!!! That would be kind of crazy if we were all team blue! Hopefully your 32 week appt will be just fine and then you'll have smooth sailing until delivery :)Rachael glad you had a good trip, but sorry for your losses! Hopefully it helped you some though to be there for it, and not hours away from everybody. Was it just what you needed for a little pick me up? Are you still wanting to move back home? I bet your feet are swollen from all the walking you did. So happy you're back, now I'm just crossing all crossables that AF stays away and you get a BFP!! And a new job?! Tell us more!!
Lindsay how is Oakley doing? Glad the antibiotics helped :)
Jessie---how are you feeling? 2 more days until we get to see Baby N again!! Can't wait! 
Sam, hope painting is coming along and we get pictures of the nursery soon.
AFM---back to work tomorrow, boo! Today my FIL came over to tear out all the carpeting in the nursery and take off the closet doors. Then supposed to have an appt at 1 but big surprise they called and asked to reschedule (3rd one). So I was kind of irritated and she said well lets reschedule you for 330 today and Dr. might be back then, just call before you come. Sat on hold for 1/2 hour and Dr. was in so we got to go in. I'm up 10 lbs which she seemed fine with. Next appt is Oct. 1st and I have to do my glucose test. Other than that, nothing new. Weekend was nice and relaxing and beautiful weather!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been MIA. Chris and I spent an almost technology free 4 day weekend on the boat and it was awesome. Then school started last night(ugh!) so I am just now trying to get caught up!

Mel  welcome back! Gosh, you got a bunch of info at your appointment! I am sure that everything will work out perfect for you but I am glad that you decided to go in for extra monitoring. I think its definitely better to be safe than sorry. Congrats on TEAM BLUE :blue: So now that you know youre having a boy, will you tell the doc to just tell you? Might as well. Start buying BLUE!!! :yipee:

Rach  so sorry for all the losses during your trip :hugs: Hope you had a nice time anyway. Will you be on your feet for the cashiering job? Maybe the walking at the fair made you swell, or I wonder if you had some sort of reaction to the Zyrtec? Oh when is AF due?

Lindsay  Is the mastitis better now? I hope it stays away! How is Oakley doing with his new sleeping plan?

Kelsey  did they do a scan at your appointment? I can't believe your doc with all of these appt changes!!!

Sam  How is the painting coming along? Did you get your sexy socks yet ? :winkwink:

AFM  I have my 10 week appointment in the morning!!! eeek!!! Scan at 8:45am and appt with RE at 9:15am. Hopefully everything will be fine. I am not really feeling any different, just really tired (which is making my class until 10pm really tough). I will post an update at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls! 

Jess - a technology free weekend sounds great! Kirk and I will be going down to the eastern shore of MD next weekend and I'm hoping to lose my phone while we are there! Can't wait to see a scan luc from you and hear all about it! 

Kelsey - I'm surprised your doc will let you paint while pregnant. I had a friend who did and her kids are geniuses lol I mean they're like 5 but they're fine Haha. 

The mastitis is better but I've got some clogged ducts now. Trying to be super careful to keep it from progressing. Going to get some lecitin or something today to try to help with recurrent clogged ducts. I also need to reduce my supply...its insane how much milk I make! 
Little oakley officially slept through the night two nights ago! It was so exciting! It seems the only time he sleeps.for long stretches is when he has one of his inconsolable crying nights. Last night was easy...he was just a little fussy and wanted to eat a lot and was asleep by 11 but up by 3. So I guess that's just how its gonna be. I prefer the easy nights to long stretches of sleep. It's so hard to hear him cry for extended amounts of time :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess -glad you had such weekend, I didn;t realsie schoolwas starting again to so soon. I thought you had a bit more of a break.

Lindsay - hows Oakleys colic? I hopw things have settled down bit and the mastitis is away fro you now.

Rachel - yay for the new job sorry your trip him wasn't as happy as you had planned and you lost your step grnadad and beloved pet. I t was good that you were home and had the support from them too. Such boost seeing your neices to I bet.

Kels - I got my mask as I was worried bout the VOC fumes from the paint. I think emulsions not too bad but a lot of gloss type paint have high VOC. I saw it recommended for people who paint as artists so I suppose they have more exposure but it was £20 (roughly $30) so well worth it for me even if it was to avoid smelling my OH's windy bottom!

Mel - as alsways I'll be in your journal!

afm- I have added a few pics of the nursery. Not sure if this will work as I have limited the people who can see this on my fb but hope this link allows you to see the work so far.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1&l=595b9521ea


I had my measurements yesterday for the lovely support stockings but as the practice nurse only tends to do knee highs (I have VV past my knees) and not much experience with pg (I suppose its usually older people she sees) she is going to contact the vascular nurse at the hospital for more advice and then phone me up. I know I have the tights but was hoping they could give me something to alternate with.


----------



## korink26

Jessie I'll be stalking this thread today like a wild woman! Can't wait to see pics of Baby N (do you have a nickname for baby that we can start using?)!!!! and I really didn't feel much diff. either, I wasn't even really tired! I now understand how they have those shows "I didn't know I was pregnant"-----because so far 23 weeks later I'm still not feeling much different. Nothing how I expected pregnancy to be! Anyway, I'm picturing you right now sitting at work with a big smile on your face peeking at your u/s pic every chance you get :) :) :)
Aww Linds, hope by the time you have to go back to work Oakley is in a perfect little routine of sleeping and will have few if any cry sessions. Poor lil guy :) Still figuring out this crazy world! Yeah, I've googled the paint thing too and it says that paint now a days doesn't have all the stuff in it that used to make it bad, but you should still be in a well ventilated area to do it. I still choose not to paint, and DH is completely on board of doing it all himself. Idk if anybody watches Snooki and JWoww (I'm sure I'm the only one) but anyway, Snooki painted a ton on the show (while pregnant) and it made me cringe a little. Sam, you'll have to mail her your beautiful mask when you're done with it! ha
Sam I can't see the pics while at work so I can't wait to get home and look at them!! I had to laugh at OH's "windy bottom". Men are such piggies sometimes :) 
Oh and Jessie you asked if I had a scan at my last appt---I won't have anymore now. Unless of course something comes up unexpected, but otherwise it'll just be weight, heartbeat and blood pressure checks. Guess I'll just have to wait 17 weeks to see baby :)
Rachael----HOW IS THE NEW JOB GOING!?


----------



## korink26

OMG JESSICA LYNN (okay, I don't even know if Jessica is your legal name or if your middle name is Lynn---but I'm just throwing it out there to put some emphasis on it) WHERE ARE YOU!?!?!!? :telephone:


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh girls, bad news I think. Had an ultrasound this morning and they did not see a heartbeat. I am back at the hospital now because they wanted to do another to make sure. I'll post more later.


----------



## korink26

OMFG Jess, I'm having a horrible day and I seriously think this is going to make me have an anxiety attack. :cry: I'm leaving to go home and I will be watching for an update and I will be praying my ass off.
Seriously.....please have good news for us..............................:cry:


----------



## confusedprego

:cry:

You're in my thoughts Jess...hoping for good news later


----------



## babydust818

OMG Jess. Please give us an update as soon as you can. Wow i am praying real hard for you girl. I can't even begin to express what i am feeling for you. Praying for the best.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, no better news to report this afternoon. :( the second ultrasound was the same. No HB. I am having a D&C in the morning. Hopefully the tissue testing from this one will provide some answers.

Mel- do you have an article about those NK cells. I told my doc I definitely want to be tested for those. He wants me to send him some info on it, as they are not as familiar with them over here. 

Off to class I will check in with you girls later. 

Kelsey- why did you have a bad day :(. (besides my downer news)


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG Jess - I am so, so sorry. I just can't believe this has happened I am so sad and upset for you both. :cry: Sending all my love your way.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry Jess. You had mentioned the MTHFR gene before - have you been tested for a mutation in it?? There is another girl on this board that has a mutation in it and had two miscarriages before being treated for it (I'm not sure the treatment but I think it has to do with blood thinners) and now has a healthy pregnancy. I haven't read through the site below but it might have some good info on it...

https://www.babymed.com/miscarriage/mthfr-methylene-tetra-hydro-folate-reductase-and-miscarriage


So sorry :cry:


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess, my heart hurts so incredibly bad for you and Chris. Not just sad, but actually really pissed about how unfair life can be. I hope you get some time away from school & work..
Love you bunches Hun, so wish I could be there for you (in person).


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! You are such a great support group!! :hugs: This loss seems to be the most upsetting for us because we really thought this was it and we had all the issues corrected. I don't know what to do from here. Whats just so damn frustrating is not knowing whats causing this. I will ask about that mutation. I think that's what I take the extra Folic acid for but I will check that thread. Chris is also dropping off another semen analysis tomorrow just to make sure we have all of his bases covered. My doc is also going to be sending us to see a high risk doctor just for another set of eyes on my labs.


----------



## babydust818

oh my God Jess... my heart bleeds for you. I can't believe it. I really thought this was it too. The doctors really need to figure out what the reasoning is because this is just getting to be ridiculous. I can't imagine what you're going through and what you're feeling. I hope you know i am thinking of you and if you need anything we're here for you. Love you girl and i really wish you didn't have to go through all this again.


----------



## korink26

Thoughts are with you completely today Jess! Xoxo


----------



## confusedprego

Thinking of you this morning Jess. Had a good cry for you last night - you're in my thoughts and I hope the high risk doctor will catch whatever it is that is causing this. Sending you tons of love :hugs: Life is so unfair...

I'm so sorry! We are here for you and will be here when you get your baby!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you non stop today, We are all devastated with you and for you, and will be here for you whenever you need us. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! Well I had my surgery this morning and everything went as well as can be expected. I have been just resting the rest of the day. I don't know if I told you but my other D&Cs were done by my regular OB because my RE no longer does surgery. I was so pissed about the mess up with my tissues sample last time so I decided I did not want to go there again and I am in the process of switching to a new OB. Since the MC happened before my first new OB appt my RE had one of the other OB doctors that works with him do my D&C. This is also a different hospital than I went to for the others. It was really nice is time because this hospital has their own Women's Center with a surgical suite so it was only women in there going through surgical procedures with their private parts etc rather than a big outpatient center with people having all kinds of surgeries. Much better experience and less hectic. I also told every person I saw about the importance of my tissue sample so hopefully everything will work out with that. 

Anyway, on to more positive news... How are you girls doing? Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Jess I am so so so sorry :cry: I really thought this was it for you. I just can't believe life can be so unfair and that someone as lovely as you is being treated this way it just makes me so angry. Another lady on here had 5 miscarriages and now has her son. She took steroids too for high NK cells and as you know I took steroids for this pregnancy. I took Clomid too which I personally think helped for some reason even though I didn't need it. I had clexane (Lovenox) (20mg / day), aspirin (75mg/day) pregnancy vits and extra folic acid and intralipid drip treatments which some doctors really think helps (it's just what's given to intensive care patients for nutrition so don't really know how it can help! Let me know if I can help you with anything at all. I am thinking about you lots and totally heartbroken for you, I know what you're going through :cry:. It will come to an end, you will get your baby I just know it but to go through all this is just not fair :nope:. 
I am not sure if the steroids did the trick for my 'high NK cells' but they obviously didn't do any harm and I was on a really high dose from after ovulation (40mg prednisolone) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Also Jess there is a certain version of MTHFR which needs anti blood clotting treatment too and high dose folic acid but I think your doctors would have picked that up wouldn't they? Otherwise any MTHFR gene mutation, even the less serious and pretty common one like I have just needs extra folic acid.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel! I just read over the article Lindsay posted and I have to look at my notes (I think I have the heterogeneous version of the gene) but that's definitely what I take the extra folic acid for. I have the elevated homocysteine levels but my levels have been testing normal. I did make a note about the clotting treatment with the heparin to ask about just in case it will help. I don't know it just seems strange that most of mine seem to stop right at the 9 week mark, almost like my body is cutting off blood supply to the baby or something. I will write down the meds you were on too and ask about them. It will be interesting to see the results of the tissue.


----------



## babydust818

Oh Jess. I'm so sorry i don't really have any advice for you. I'm so happy the other girls have tons of uplifting advice to spare. You don't deserve any of this. I wish i knew why it happened again. I wish i could change everything for you. I've been so depressed after finding all of this out. It really upsets me. :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I am so sorry and so glad you had a better experience this time. I remember going into my procedure and the nurses were so sweet and as horrible of an experience as it was, they made it as comfortable and OK as it could be - they even had me laughing. When will you get the results back from them? 
It really sounds like you have some sort of clotting disorder that's cutting off the baby (like you said). I hope your new doctor and a fresh set of eyes will be able to pick up on something. The good news is that you seem to get pregnant very easily so just stress this to your doctor and really demand they test you for every known blood clotting disorder and maybe ask if it would do any harm to take aspirin or get heparin or something like that. Definitely also look into the NK cell thing too. 
I wish I could come give you a big hug - you are such a strong person! I hope you and Chris are snuggling a lot and being there for each other :hugs: 

Mel - I can't believe you were on 40mg prednisolone! That's a really high dose! I do research on steroids and that's typically my max level I use. 

AFM - My boob started hurting again and I started getting sick two days ago but I massaged my boobs like crazy and went out and got cabbage and put the leaves all over my boobs and got soy lechitin *sp?* that is supposed to prevent clogs and the cabbage is supposed to pull out infection and dry you up/relieve engorgement. I'm planning to only use the cabbage leaves until I reduce my supply as I think my massive overproduction of milk is my biggest problem. 
I also started exercising again and wow it's amazing how hard it becomes when you haven't exercised in a long time! I also pee a little when I jump now :blush: 
Also - does anyone have any experience with Mirena? My doctor recommended this to me.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay- I really think the clotting problem could be an issue for me. I don't know if you've heard about Dr Beers, he did a lot if research on your immune system causing unexplained recurring MCs. I emailed them today for information and to see if they accept insurance etc. Their office is in California but their site says they see patients long distance by getting your bloodwork done locally and sending them the results. We'll see what they say. 

That sucks you are getting the boob pain again. Maybe you are such a massive milk producer that your boobs can't keep up??? :holly: hope the cabbage and soy help!

AFM- it's a windy weekend so Chris and I just spent some alone time together today at home and then went out for a while to run some errands. It was nice. I feel a little sore today. My body muscles (abs, neck), throat, and tops of my hands where they put the IV in (they had to do it twice because I was so dehydrated from fasting). Other than that I feel ok. I have had very little bleeding. Not sure if they got most of it out during the surgery or if I will start to bleed once my progesterone levels drop.


----------



## babydust818

Been thinking of you alot today Jess. I'm glad to hear you're doing somewhat "okay". You're a very strong girl. You're handling it so much better than i would. When could you hear back about your tissue? When do you see a dr again?

Lindsay i'm so sorry to hear your boob is starting up again :( That has to be so uncomfortable. I never heard of cabbage leaves helping with that. Is it working at all? As far as exercise goes, i hear ya!! Once you keep doing it, it's going to get a lot easier. Just stay focused. I know it prob is so difficult working out with your boob hurting and bouncing. 

AFM today was Andrews birthday. Had a great day. Hope he enjoyed himself. Here's a pic of him and my twin niece Autumn from our visit to New York. I love this picture :) She literally looks just like me when i was little.
 



Attached Files:







andrewandtums.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely picture Rach! She is so cute!! xx

Jess have you been tested for antiphopholipid syndrome? I definitely think that the results of the chromosome testing will help you out with what's causing this. If your results come back normal as I am sure you know then it's a strong indicator you have some kind of blood clotting problem. On the other hand this pregnancy could have been random bad luck and others were normal but you will never know?? Either way I think it would be best for your next pregnancy to be on every kind of medication you can get your hands on. Are you under any kind of recurrent mc specialist personal care, you know someone who could give you: clexane (lovenox) steroids, aspirin, folic acid etc? thinking about you lots :hugs::hugs: :hugs:

Lindsay I know that was such a high dose - no wonder I put on 3 stone after the 'second round' of taking it! Sorry you're in pain with your boob hun :hugs: 

Kels, Pink I hope you're both ok xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - hope you and Chris are holding up okay today. Still thinking of you and sending lots of love. I am glad you had a better experience this time than last but wish it didn't have to be at all. Have you heard back from that Dr in California?

Rachel - what a a pair of cuties!! Gorgeous niece and handsome chappie!

Lindsay - I work in the eye Dept and for some eye problems the starting dose can be as high as 60mg. Which is a lot for the patients when a lot of the time they come in 5mg tablets!!

Kels - looking good on your fb photos!!

afm - I did more cleaning today after the marathon bathroom cleaning session yesterday, doing the windows and hoovering the cobwebs from the ceilings downstairs, but then had a cry when I realised my chicken wasn't defrosted fully this afternoon. Damned hormones!! So my planned Sunday roast ended up being tuna on toast, but my rice pudding turned out fab.


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- I am not sure if I was tested for that but I will check. So the Lovenox you were taking... that more for the clotting right? And you took the Prednislone too for the NK cells? I have been under the care of an RE since MC #3 and have not been back to a regular OB since. I really think I can convince him to treat me for clotting but I don't know if I can convince him of treatment for the NK cells. I was trying to find a really good article that talks about this to send him but everything I have read sounds so experimental and wishy washy I don't think that would convince him. Have pu started thinking about nursery ideas yet? Are you staying neutral or going with boy colors? 

Sam- I have not heard back from the California doctor yet. Hopefully tomorrow. I love the nursery pics!!! You have gotten so much done. 

Lindsay- how are your :holly: feeling today? Did your treatment help?

Rach - how is your new job going? Did AF show up yet? 

Kelsey- how is your nursery coming along? Any pics yet?


----------



## confusedprego

boobs are good today! I dropped down from 6 pumps to 5 pumps today and I made even more milk!! Dropping pumps and going longer between pumps is supposed to lower the amount you make...maybe it takes a couple days! I made 51 ounces of milk today...insane! I really think the cabbage leaves helped to relieve the infection. It sounds crazy but they feel really good on your boobs!! lol 

I hope you hear back from the doctor soon!! Let us know whenever you hear anything!


----------



## korink26

Jessie glad you went through a different place for this procedure, getting that tissue is so key in hopefully figuring out why your pregnancies seem to stop around 9 weeks. Have you heard back from the CA Dr. yet? I'm glad the bleeding/cramping has been minimal, I didn't have much for bleeding either after the procedure. Uggg....still can't believe it. :(
Rach love the picture of Andrew and your niece. Such a lil doll!
Lindsay those darn boobies!! I hope I can produce like half the champ you are! And no worries about the "leaking" when jumping. Very normal! Do you think that's something we'll have to deal with forever after a vaginal birth or will that get better? 
alright Sam I even looked on facebook and I don't see any nursery pictures!? What the heck! maybe I'll go to your journal next---maybe they're in there.
AFM-had a busy weekend of weddings and registering. We did BabysRus and spent 2 hours there, then went to wal-mart and realized they had a lot of the same exact stuff--same brand name and everything--for 10-20 cheaper. Some people may turn their nose up about wal-mart, but hopefully they'll appreciate saving a little money. so then I had to go back in and delete all the stuff off of babysrus that we registered for at walmart. Some things we liked better so we kept at Babysrus, so we'll still have that registry. The shower isn't until the 27th of Oct, but MIL is set on getting the invites out in the next week or 2 which I think is too early and it's stressing me out, but whatev. I need to stop worrying about stupid stuff.


----------



## BeachChica

I got an email back form the California clinic so I need to check with my insurance now and see if they will cover the testing there. If not, there are other reproductive immunologists on the plan I may be able to see (none locally unfortunately). Hopefully I will get the tissue results back soon. I am getting very anxious about what to do next and last night I didn't get much sleep thinking about it. 

Kelsey - How exciting that you got some baby shopping done!! How far along will you be at the time of the shower... about 30 weeks? That is probably a good time for a shower to be able to get everything set-up, organized and any other items you need to buy purchased before your LO arrives!!! :baby:
Are you still watching Bachelor Pad? I am sooooo excited for the finale tonight!!!

Oh I couldn't see Sam's pics through FB or on my Ipad but when I went on my laptap no problems. The baby room is looking really great, and more pics of Sam sporting her gas/fart mask!!! :rofl:

Lindsay - I can't believe the amount of milk you are producing!!! Sounds like you could feed a small village!!! You're little body is probably really having a hard time keeping up with those things!! I am so glad your :holly: are feeling better.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh Jess I hope you find a great immunologist! I'm anxious for you too - you just need a new set of eyes and they will find what's going on. It seems logical to treat you for a clotting disorder next and hopefully your doctor will agree. Do you have any appointments set up? 

kelsey - I've been doing kegels like it's my job lately and my last work out was better but I don't know if I was just more aware of it or what but I had a lot of trouble with peeing right after birth. I guess from the catheter being in, I couldn't pee at first so I had major back pain and they had to recatheter me to get the pee out and eventually it started working again. Then once I got home if I thought about peeing - I would start peeing lol it was bad. But, that only lasted a few days and now it's just when I jump. 
Registering is so super fun except for finding what you registered for somewhere else for cheaper! I had that happen to me a bunch with buy buy baby vs. target but I realized later that target's registry just wasn't as user friendly and maybe that's why it's more expensive - plus the buy buy baby has 20% off coupons that would usually make up the price difference. So, I wouldn't worry about it too much. I ended up getting 2x of a lot of things from my target registry because they didn't update it enough so people shopping the same day wouldn't see that it was already bought. 

Rach - how's the new job going??

Sam - how's the painting going?? 

Mel - how you doing??

Little man looks like he's down for the night so I'm headed upstairs - hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I am supposed to follow up with my RE in 2 weeks so I called them yesterday about an appointment and I am waiting to hear back. 

OMgosh I was cringing when I was reading your post about the catheter and having to be recathetered. That is the WORST!!! I keep meaning to post about you peeing your pants :rofl: I have actually been having this problem too, not sure if all of the pregnancies loosed up my bladder muscles but sometimes when I cough or sneeze really hard I pee a little bit. :blush: HOW embarrassing!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I hope they get back to you quickly! 
The catheter thing wasn't bad since I had the epidural but I still got upset when they wanted to recatheter me as I had started getting feeling back but my bladder was so full that it was more painful than anything else so I was pretty much begging them to do it lol. I'm hoping kegels will help the peeing thing! I definitely have to concentrate when I sneeze too!! :blush:

I have a dentist appointment today - I cancelled my last appointment because I was so sick from morning sickness that I couldn't imagine anyone going near my mouth and have avoided making another appointment since lol. I'm debating bringing Oakley or dropping him off at my parent's place. It won't take long but it would probably be awkward if he got upset while I was getting my cleaning. I know my dad would be thrilled to watch him I just still like to bring him with me everywhere. I guess I need to get over that so going back to work won't be so hard :/ 
I've been doing so good with losing weight, I had gotten down to only needing to lose 5lbs and then I started exercising and that make my appetite go through the roof and I ate my face off last night and gained 3lbs back in the last two days :blush: haha Ugh, back to watching what I eat again today...no fun!! lol


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Happy 30 weeks!!! Gosh it won't be long for you now!!! How are you feeling? 

Lindsay - how was your appt with the dentist? I hate going there!!!

Rach - you have not reported on how your new job is going!!??? What about AF? Did she come? 

OMgosh Kelsey - did you watch the Bachelor Pad!!!??? 

AFM - I finally heard back from my RE's office and I have an appt next week for Thursday at 1pm. I hope they will have the tissue results back by then but I think its just too early. I am waiting to pursue the info on that other doctor until I get my tissue results back because I think this will definitely affect which route I go next. I really don't want to wait too long to start trying again - maybe just 2 AF's this time, we'll see what they say.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i enjoy seeing your photos you post of you and Oakley! :)

Kels i agree.. don't stress about it! everything is going to go great with the shower and you'll get exactly what you need. 

Jess i really hope they have answers for you too. I couldn't imagine having to wait any amount of time, but 2 AF's sounds good to me. I really do hope they have the results back though. I imagine it's felt like forever as it is.

Sorry i haven't updated y'all. I actually am doing housekeeping again. I had job offers from housekeeping and store as cashier. Housekeeping pays more and has more hours so i'm doing that. It's going alright. It is what it is. AF still haven't showed up. Idk what is going on but last month it wasn't until CD37 that i got it and now i'm past that. These are def the latest AF's i've gotten since the MC. No idea why my body is playing around. I got swollen feet AGAIN today. Going to test in the morning but i'm pretty sure i'm out. Andrew and i DTD like 3-4 days ago and there was a little tiny bit of pink. Got my fx'd but i'm sure i'm out.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - glad you got an appointment next week...I hope the results are in for you too! Bas your insurance been good about covering everything in the past? Have you had any other tissue texted? I know last time things got messed up but any of the other times? I forget. 
The dentist was ok, I have the beginnings of a cavity so I have to go back and get that filled. He said its so small that he won't even need to numb me so that's fine. I HATE getting numbed. I almost always ask to not be numbed until I can't handle it anymore and I can usually make it. It's uncomfortable but so much better afterwards. 

Rach - glad your job is going ok! I was a cashier at borders for a couple years and it can get pretty mind numbing but was pretty nice that I could read during non busy times lol I kind of miss that job every once in a while...things are just so different now. 

Kelsey, Mel and Sam - how you ladies doing? 

Kelsey - you still stressing about your shower? I hope not! Try to let everyone else take care of it...you deserve some down time! It was really tough for me to not do anything...I ended up ordering and doing all the invites  my SIL was not happy with m Haha ohwell. 

Afm - I think my milk supply is slowly going down! I still made 48 ounces yesterday but that's down from 51! I hope it keeps going down a bit. I'd like to get down to 30-35 as he eats around 25 so I could still freeze a little, but not overflow my boobs and my freezer anymore lol 

Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## pinksmarties

hi all,

Jess - I am gld you hve an appointment next week, at least it will feel like you are moving forward again and hopefully get some new thoughts on what is going on. It would be nice to have the tissue results back by then but like you said maybe a bit too soon. Have you had any time off work since the op and last scan?

Rach - I can't help you with the delayed AF, I still hope it might be a bfp though. Do you get insurance with the new job? As if AF keeps being delayed it would be worth getting it looked into as maybe you are ov much later. I can't remember if you said PCOS had been mentioned to you before.

Kels - I have added you onto the list of people able to view the nursery pic, don't get too excited nothing much to see atm anyway, but hopefully you should see them now on my FB page. 

Lindsay - hope the dentist goes well, I really hate going and need to make my 6 monthly check up now but haven't quite got round to it.:blush: Should do as its free whilst I am pg and for the 1 year after birth.

afm - I spoke to my manager at work. I am still going to finish when I originally intended (6 week time) but from now on I am only doing 3 days a week. I dozed on the settee this evening for about 2 hours which is just not like me usually.


----------



## korink26

Jess have you found out if your insurance covers anything with the CA dr? I agree getting your tissue results back will probably greatly affect which route you take this time. I have everything crossed they're back already by your next appt, but it might be too soon. How are you doing with school and everything that's on your plate at the moment? I worry about everything you've got going on, hope you get out on the boat or something this weekend to get some unwind/relax time. And yes, watched Bachelor Pad finale!! I was a little disappointed because I felt like the previews totally gave it away that he was going to choose Keep, but it was still suprising! Part of me was like he totally didn't deserve it, and then another part of me was in total agreement that she made it pretty clear she didn't want to be there or be his partner so I didn't feel AWFUL for her. I could NEVER be the person to do that, even if I wanted to and felt it was deserved, I'd still pick Share. Especially on national TV! Seemed like a lot of the people there were on his side. Oh, and you asked if I'll be 30 weeks at the shower and yep, that's what I'll be. That might be a little soon, but that will hopefully give us time to buy anything else we still need after the shower and we can spread it out throughout a couple paychecks instead of having to powershop right at the end. Oh, and back to something else you said----I think 2 AFs would be fine! Look, you waiting like they said last time for months, and it didn't benefit you. So myswell just get back to it once you get the tissue results back.
Lindsay, your catheder story made me cringe too! I know how it feels to have to pee so bad it hurts, and then to not be able to?! And then have to be re-cathedered? I suppose at the time you didn't care and just wanted relief. All the things nobody tells us :) How was Target with returning the doubles you got? I really wanted to register at Target but we had a ton of issues with our wedding register and only being able to return a certain # of things, and then some friends of mine that just had their baby showers are having an awful time returning things to Target that they got duplicates of. And I know what you mean about being user friendly---I was really disappointed that after all the registering we did---the wal-mart register doesn't have pictures for a lot of things and doesn't list a price for things (just has n/a where the price should be). Also, with no picture some of their descriptions make no sense, so people aren't going to know what it even is. Idk, I guess we'll see what happens. Glad the milk production is lessening, what a problem to have, huh :)
Sam---I missed you yesterday---HAPPY 30 WEEKS!!! And only 6 weeks left of work??!?! OMG IT'S COMING SOOOO QUICK FOR YOU NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I'll see how I feel when we get closer, but I think I'll probably work up until the due date. Although with xmas being the week before, I'm REALLY going to want off of work earlier!!! We're so short staffed through the holidays though, it'll be hard to get that time off. Yahh for having access to the nursery album! I forgot that I tried commenting on the album on facebook and it wouldn't let me. The room is looking sooo good!! You're doing so much renovation and cosmetic work to it!!! Can't wait to see the final product!! :)
Rach---what the heck!!! I HOPE TO FRICKEN GOD IT'S YOUR BFP!!!! If stupid AF does show, I think I'd try some natural vitamins (like B6 that I've talked about) to help get your system a lil more regulated. Do you have to wait all the way until tomorrow morning?! Wait, just re-read and you posted that yesterday---so today you tested!!! WHERE ARE YOU, I NEED AN UPDATE!!!!!!! Yahh for the housekeeping jobs! Is this the same place as last time or something different? how you liking it so far?
Nothing much new on my end. FIL has been working on the baby room flooring----and when I got home from work yesterday poor lil Presley (our dog) was in the corner of the room hiding by a chair shaking like a leaf! I didn't know what was wrong and was freaking out but realized he was scared because of FIL running the table saw in the garage and he didn't know what it is! So I let him in the garage to sniff around and he sniffed every inch for prob. 20 min then came back in and was a little better. Then when Ryan got home his tail shot back up and he stopped shaking and was his normal perky self. Guess he couldn't settle down until both his mommy and daddy were home. I feel so bad now that today and tomorrow the saw will be going and he'll be scared but hopefully he'll be more used to it.


----------



## confusedprego

I think the catheter thing is why I have leaky exercise time!! It was a relief to get it the second time! It just felt like pressure thanks to the epidural ;) 
We didn't actually return the doubles as my parents and Kirk's parents will be watching the little man, so we held onto them so they have something to use. 
Don't worry about the registry stuff! People usually have in mind what they want to get you anyway and I think a lot of people go to the stores and maybe it will be clearer what you registered for there. But, I really think that's why those other stores that are specialized in baby stuff is more expensive just because it's easier to use. 

Rach - you should def try the supplements that help regulate you. Does your new job have health insurance? It sounds like you might need clomid to make sure you ovulate on time and keep your cycles more in line. 

Sam - so exciting about the nursery! It must feel good to be getting close! That's great you're working part time already! I worked all the way up to 39 weeks and it was NO fun, but since we get very little time off here, I was happy to waddle my way into work if it meant I got more time with him at home :)

Jess - you getting out on that boat this weekend? The weather here has cooled down a bit but it's just gorgeous! I hope you have good weather and don't have to study too much! 

AFM - we're taking the little man on his first trip over to the eastern shore of MD. It's only 2hrs away but we have like 10 bags of stuff lol. I probably way over packed for 3 days but I don't want to be stuck without something. 
I made an appointment to get mirena put in. I'm kinda nervous about it but I'm pretty sure I would freak out if we got pregnant again right away. Have any of you heard anything about mirena?? I'm so bad about remembering the pill and I had horrible side effects on Yasmin, so I definitely don't want to go on that again, plus I can't go on normal birth control since I'm breastfeeding as estrogens will dry you up. My supply has started to come down a bit thankfully! I can go 5hrs without getting completely engorged!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach  Did you test!!!!???? I really hope the delayed AF is a BFP for you! If not I really wish you could get to a doctor, I really feel like this uncertainty with your cycles is whats delaying your rainbow because you guys DTD a lot!!! Glad your job is going OK. Is it at a hotel so you can qualify for some benefits? 

Lindsay  yes, my insurance has covered everything so far. They do not cover any kind of infertility though so if I feel like I do want to go the UVF with PGD route, I dont think they will pay for it and its like $17K (with no guarantees). I think I might write them a letter if I consider this. Every one of my MCs seems to cost them about 10K and that doesnt count all the testing I have been through so youd think they would just want to cover this and have an end to all these bills!!! They did not test MC #1 or 2 as they said this was normal, MC #3 was tested and it was a Trisomy 12 (this was an early MC I had when I got pregnant by accident right after MC #2, MC #4 was the hospital screw up and now were on to MC #5. Hopefully everything goes fine with the testing!!! OMgosh I cant even image having drilling done at the dentist without being numbed first!!! When I leave there after a filling, my hands are always white from squeezing them so hard and thats just from the SOUND of the drilling!!! Are you having any more :holly: pain? Hopefully it will start to feel better now that your milk production is slowing. 

Kelsey  Happy 24 weeks!!!! :happydance: (Missed it yesterday!!) I think 30 weeks is a great time for a shower. Its good to have some time to buy the rest of the stuff you need and get everything organized before your LO arrives. Im a nervous mess when I have to rush around at the last minute. School started back up. (Boo!!!) I am taking a different approach with this next exam though and not locking down the test date until I am ready. I have not felt like studying yet with everything doing on but I think I will start this weekend. The Bachelor Pad finale was definitely shocking. I could not keep the money either if I was in that position. I understand why he did it, but he was just such an ass about it after he won. He did not have to be so mean. Rachel had a really rough night that night!!! Awww poor little Presley!!!

Sam  I have not had any time off of work. Just Friday when I had the surgery. :( I definitely feel like I could use some time off. I am leaving work early today and Chris and I are heading out to the boat for the weekend. I can't wait to do some relaxing and get some fresh air!! Its really nice that you are able to go down to 3 days a week for the rest of your pregnancy. Did you add me to your pregnancy album on FB too? I need to be able to see your updates!!! :happydance:

Mel  How are you doing? Is your 3D scan coming up soon? Have you done any baby shopping yet?


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay, I can only imagine how many bags we'll be packing on wkend aways! When we go to his parents cabin for a weekend with the dog we have soooo much stuff packed for him that it's crazy. Last time I said how on earth will we ever be able to go with the dog and the baby anywhere because if I pack this much for a dog, imagine a baby!! Is he good when you're driving? I have a friend who has a 4 month old and she screams bloody murder as soon as they get into the car and won't stop until she's back out! I'm not sure at all about the mirena---I've always just used the pill. Is the mirena the one where it takes your body a lil while to get back to normal after the dr. takes it out? I don't think so, but not positive...I'm not sure what we'll do about birth control after baby comes because it took us so long to get PG this time that I'm not too worried about it happening quickly, but a girl I know took a year to get pregnant originally and then got PG again like 2 months after giving birth! So who knows.....you get PG pretty easy so you def. will need something :)
Jessie my insurance doesn't cover anything with infertility either. You are so right though---with how much everything costs having a miscarriage, it'd make sense for them to cover more infertility treatments/testing ect. Glad you're not scheduling your next test until you are ready for it. No need to stress yourself out more. You should be getting your test results back in the next couple weeks, right? Aww and Rachael from Bachelor Pad did have a rough night---I was really disappointed that her and Michael weren't more because I thought they were super cute together. She reminded me a lot of Holly actually (looks/body wise) so I thought she would be his type. When they introduced the twins they didn't get ONE cheer or whistle and then they weren't even acknowledged through the whole show (fine with me).
Anywho---any big weekend plans (besides Lindsay and your trip)? I think it'll be a low key weekend for us. Presley started doing his weird shaking last night and again this morning. He wouldn't leave my side when I was trying to get ready, so I hated leaving him. I hope he's just having a little anxiety about FIL being in and out and making noise with the baby room and that nothing is really wrong with him.


----------



## babydust818

I have to head to work in a couple minutes but just wanted to tell you it was a bfn the other day when i took the test. I'm officially CD41. Oh goodness. When we DTD the other day i dont understand why i had light pink when i wiped and then nothing and still not bfp? Grr! Anyways, i got to get going. I'm sorry i haven't had a chance to read any of your posts :(


----------



## BeachChica

Rach- CD 41!!! Oh how I wish you cold get in to see a doc!! Will you qualify for insurance at your new job? 

How is everyone else doing?

DH and I had a really nice relaxing weekend on the boat. It was really nice. Now back to the grind, it's going to be a crazy week for me! I got my results back from my first CPA exam and did not pass so I really need to buckly down and start studying for the next one. I have my post-op appt this week on Thursday with my RE, I am hoping for tissue results back but I am not holding my breath as it is probably too soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing??

Jess - I really hope they'll have your results for you - you never know, they might!! 

I had a bit of an upsetting weekend :( I got mastitis AGAIN!! Kirk is insisting I dry up, which I agree I just wish I could significantly reduce my supply and maybe it won't happen anymore. I've only been pumping 2-3x a day since I got the infection and today is the first day I don't feel insanely uncomfortable after 6hrs, so I'm thinking my body has already started slowing down, so I'm tempted to pump 3x a day from here on out and see how much I make and hopefully it will be less and I won't have problems anymore. I guess I've already given him about 2 months of milk and have a freezer full that will last another month or two, but it just seems like such a waste to dry up now. I had wanted to keep going until we introduced solid foods and use the frozen milk to mix with that. Am I crazy to want to try to keep pumping now that I've probably reduced my supply?? I'm on the antibiotics now so it's easy to dry up since I don't have to worry about a clog getting infected. Ugh..I'm so disappointed..
It's also dawning on me that I have to go back to work in 3 weeks...I look forward to seeing my friends again and using my brain again but I've been on the verge of crying thinking about going back for the past few days :( 
On top of all of that, DH and I can't DTD because I have to go 10 days without before getting mirena put in to make sure I'm not pregnant, so that sucks...lol 

anyway! sorry for the downer!! Hope you all are doing good!


----------



## korink26

Girls I will catch up soon-right now I've got an awful cold that is making my head feel like it'll blow off any second. Tylenol cold isn't doing much and even though my nurse (who I don't trust) said I could drink some theraflu, I think I'll just try and ride it out.
Linds hope you feel better too!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lindsay - I am so sorry the mastitis came back! I don't know what you should do, it's really tough but I hate for you to keep going through this :(. Since you have so much milk stored up could you just start mixing in a little bit of formula to make it last a little longer? Eeeeek and going back to work already.. Where has the time gone. I know you are going to have a tough couple weeks ahead of you :hugs: On a good note, I just love all the pics of Oakley! What a little man he is already and sooooooooo cute!!! As far as DTD, DH and I have not done it either in a long time... Ugh, we couldnt do it while I was prego per doctors order and now with the surgery I have to wait a couple weeks, it's been terrible!!!

Kelsey - sorry you are not feeling weel either. I hope that cold does not turn into something too bad for you. Being sick is awful and it's much worse when you can't take anything!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Lindsay - bugger that the mastitis is back. I think we put so much pressure on ourselves to BF for as long as possible. You have done amazingly well when most people would have stopped way before now. As you say you still have 1-2 months in the freezer to keep him going if you did decide to stop pumping. I thought pumping and expressing helped the mastitis though? I can't beleive you are going back in 3 weeks, where has the time gone?

Jess - I hope you do have some tissue results and I am glad you mananged to get some time away this weeekend. Sorry you didn't pass the last exam, I just hope you are okay and are working things through whilst still being at work/studying etc

Rachel - cd41! I so wish you could see a Dr and find out what is happening. How is the new job going?

Kels - hope your cold clears up soo. I found that the most difficult not being ble to take meds when normally I would have. I had more back spasms last night but could only take the paracetamol.


----------



## korink26

Jessie thursday is your appt, right? And if your tissue results aren't back yet, what exactly will they be doing with you? Sorry you didn't pass your exam, I think you had quite a bit going on though, and to add serious studying to that list was a lot on your plate! Now you kind of have a gauge of how much studying you'll have to do for next time compared to this time. Do you have to pay so much for each test? 
Lindsay how awful that you got it AGAIN!! Did they say that was rare for somebody to get it so often? Why do they think you keep getting it? I guess just make and store as much as you can, and like the others said, mix it in with formula for it to last longer. I forget what month you can start introducing them to cereal, guessing not 3 months? Can't believe you're back to work in 3 weeks....but hopefully it will be a smide easier knowing he'll be with family. That would make it a little easier for me.
Sam sooo sorry the back spasms are back, I can't even imagine how much it has to suck and not be able to take anything!! Are you still going into work? Feel so awful for you....only 9 weeks left!!! 
AFM--Like I said I have an awful cold. So I'm home for the 2nd day in a row. The worst is all the sinus pressure is just giving me the worst headache. I hate having to take anything, but I've been taking Tylenol Cold which isn't doing much. Oh well, I just really hope it doesn't turn into a sinus infection or anything---I used to get those a lot when I was younger. Anyway, this weekend I started being able to see my stomach move which is so weird looking! Looks like I've got a lil alien in there :) Today though haven't been much movement, which of course makes me nervous. Alright, sorry for my whine. Have a great Tuesday my loves. xoxo


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Jess! Yea, I overpost pictures of Oakley out of request from family members  They want at least one a day lol. 
I don't know how you do it without DTD! Kirk and I didn't even make it to my 6-week follow-up appt :blush: shhh!! don't tell!! lol We aren't now bc we know how important it is that there be a 0% chance I'm pregnant for the mirena of course. I can't wait for friday! then we have up to 5 years that I don't have to think about anything! I hope I don't get many side effects from it - anything will be better than yasmin I'm sure though - destroyed my stomach and I had no idea until I stopped that that' where the problems came from. 
I'm sorry you didn't pass your exam - do you have a better idea of what to study now that you've taken it? When do you have to take it again??

Sam - Thanks, I think I'm seeing where Kirk is coming from now and am really making an effort to dry up. I was pumping a lot but I just couldn't keep up so I kept getting clogs and they would get infected. So, now that I'm on antibiotics it's a good time to dry up bc if I do get clogs from not pumping, they won't get infected. 

Kelsey - I hope you feel better!! I got a cold when I was pregnant and the doc said I could take sudafed in moderation but I looked up studies on it and if taken too long or too much it can cut off blood supply to the placenta so I passed on that even if it was a remote chance. I lived off of halls with vitamin c, they really helped!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - they say once you get an infection, it's really hard to get rid of, so hopefully with our next baby, I'll be able to stay on top of it right from the beginning and be able to keep going for longer. I'm also hoping I'll do better with my let-down and be able to directly feed more with the next baby to have a better supply/demand ratio. I really think my oversupply was my downfall but I can't stand to get sick again especially going back to work. I really want to be really efficient when I get back so I can graduate and spend more time with Oakley. Before I went out on maternity leave, I used to work from home once every two weeks, and I'm hoping I'll be able to up that to once a week to be able to get more planning and writing done as well as spend more time with Oakley. Plus that would leave my dad and Kirk's mom only watching him twice a week, which would be good.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - I really hope it doesn't turn into sinus infection. It is amazing how many things you can't take even strepsils (sore throat lozenges) I wasn't allowed when it felt my throat was red raw. But Yay for seeing your belly move, its such a strange feeling. Smartie tends to move a lot when I am in the bath, I keep thinking I should try to record it form my step mum as last time they were up it wasn't as obvious.

Linsday - The long term plan to be with Oakley is what matters and the fact family are looking after him will make things for you slightly easier. I hope now you have decided to slow down with pumping things will get better fast for you.

afm - think my ms has been coming back for the last week or so, especially nauseous over the weekend. Initially I though it might have been to do with the liquid iron stuff I have been taking (my heam/iron levels just below lower levels of normal) but even when I stopped for a few days I was still feeling dodgy. 

My Dad and step mum are coming up this weekend. Dad is going to plaster the upstairs hallway cupboard (we took some space from it to make the bedroom bigger) so I can put proper shelves in rather than the wire basket things I have just now that are useless. We did the bedroom 2 years ago!! I love having my dad/step mum visit and not just for the diy help! Carpet for the nursery being fitted on Thursday too so then I can start adding the last bits and pieces.


----------



## BeachChica

Omgosh Sam  Happy 31 weeks  a PUMPKIN!!! How fitting with the first day of fall being this weekend!! Sorry you got those back spasms back and the MS  how awful!! How are you doing otherwise now that you are down to 3 days a week at work? The baby room sounds like its coming along great. Cant wait to see more pics!!! I love DIY home construction!!! 

Kelsey  I def have a better idea what to expect for the next test and now that I am not prego I really feel like I need to kick it into high gear with the studying. I was not motivated before and really was regretting getting myself into it. I am not sure what my doctor will do at this appointment, they called it a "post-op". I really had no bleeding after my MC, only a few days of spotting so my first period is probably going to be TERRIBLE!!!! Oh you should take a video of your stomach moving!!! How exciting!!! Hope you feel better soon! Maybe you just need to take the rest of the week off to rest. :sleep: 

Lindsay  I love that you post all those pics of Oakley. Thats really the great thing about FB!!! Yeah not DTD has been hard but we were really trying to be extra cautious and my doc said no so we obeyed! We did mess around a bit this past weekend which was nice. :blush: I will probably tack that exam on to the end to retake so it will probably be sometime towards the beginning of next year. I am planning to take my next exam towards the end of October.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I started getting MS again in the third trimester but it never got as bad as it was in the first, so hopefully the same will be for you!! I would get really nauseous but I'm not sure if that's because it was so hot out and I was so gigantic or what. I love having my in laws around too and mine are super handy as well!! How funny! 

Kelsey - I used to love to watch my belly move! It's the coolest thing :) It only gets better but at the end - my little man could seriously hurt me! I would have to go lay down or get up and walk around depending on how he was hurting me. He was head down and would put his hands up by the top of his head *or at least that's what it felt like* and it would feel like he was trying to rip my cervix open lol He still moves his hands all up by his head and face all the time, kinda funny!

Jess - I hope your studying goes well now but try to not put too much pressure on yourself! You've been through a lot and deserve some time for yourself. 

Rach - how you doin?? AF show up yet?? Have you figured out if your new job will offer you benefits?? 

AFM - drying up hurts!! I'm trying to only pump twice a day now and by the time those 12hrs are up - I feel like I'm going to BURST!! I have 6 more hrs until my next pumping and it's not TOO bad right now but hopefully it will get better soon. 
I got a new brand of cloth diapers in the mail today - so excited about them! They're bumgenius and you don't have to stuff them! I already have like 30 or so stuffable ones but I'm trying to find some that my dad will be more likely to catch on quickly too and agree to do lol. Plus, once I go back to work, I think I want to have about 50-60 so that I don't have to do laundry every other day. It'd be great if I could get enough to last me the week but that's a lot of diapers! lol Little man had a tiny bit of diaper rash a couple days ago that has already healed up! I felt so bad for him!
Kirk and I have already also decided when we're going to start trying for #2, so I'm all excited about that too! I think Kirk would tell me to not go back on birth control and try now if I would be OK with that, but I have to get through school and I want to get my fill of sushi for a little while and let my body recover fully. So, I told him I want to start trying no later than my 30th birthday. I am 28 now and will be 29 in May, so assuming we got pregnant and everything was OK within the first 6 months, then our little ones would be no more than 3 years apart. I think that's a good gap. My brother and I are 5 years apart (I wasn't exactly planned - my mom had an ectopic that took a tube and she was told she only had a 10% chance of ever getting pregnant due to scar tissue and she got my brother and thought it would never happen again and here I am!), but I think we're a little too far apart - we're close but it took a while for us to get there. 

OK, I'm rambling - hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls sorry I haven't posted for a while, been reading though. 

Lindsay you must be in so much pain :nope: Hope you make a full recovery soon :hugs: Glad you can get family help with Oakley that's family brilliant. My family live miles away so no chance for any help for me!

Kels hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:

Sam, it's a bit weird getting ms outside the1st tri isn't it? I am still getting it but only in the mornings! Are you getting really excited now? 

Jess, that wait to bd is awful isn't it? Tbh we didn't wait that long really maybe 8 days!! As Lindsay says don't put too much pressure on yourself but think it's good th
at you've got something important to focus on. And how lovely is your hubs posting how wonderful a wife he has on Facebook!! :cloud9: I think I read that right!? 

Rach how you feeling now? 

I got some really bad news last night, my friend who I was close friends with at uni and still in regular contact with gave birth to a baby girl yesterday but she died :cry: They say the cord was wrapped around the neck twice. I was so upset for her as she was 2 weeks off full term, I couldn't sleep last night thinking about what they're going through. She already has a 3 yo son called Jack and has never had any fertility probs or mc's. I don't know the full story as this was a text message announcement from her husband. Also I am finding it really hard to deal with in the sense that it's made me really pessimistic about my own pregnancy and hard to get excited when things like this happen to someone close to you. I know it's rare but i feel like all the rare stuff happens to me or around me iykwim? Not really sure how to cope with it, it's really affected me, was really tearful today :-(


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness Mel...I got teary eyed reading that. I'm so sorry for your friend but don't let that take away from the joy of your pregnancy and what will be a wonderful delivery! I was SO scared for delivery as my mom wasn't able to deliver vaginally due to a disfigured pelvic bone and I didn't know if I had the same thing, but thankfully everything went fine and I got all worked up for nothing! You're so close to the 24 week mark and everything is going be great for you! The doctors will take care of you and your little boy :) :hugs: to your friend - so sad :cry:


----------



## BeachChica

*Happy 25 weeks* Kelsey - an eggplant already! You and Sam have quite the large vegetable garden going!!! :winkwink:

Omgosh Mel - I got teary eyed when I read your post about your friend too. I am so sorry. I can't even imagine losing a child like that. Just when you think you've gotten to the delivery room and all is well. Don't let it worry you too much about yourself since its very rare but I know its hard as this journey is hard enough and full of worry about things. Yes Chris posted that on FB, he is so sweet!! He is really my rock through all this and I am so thankful each day that I found him! No matter what's in the cards for us, as long as I have him I will be happy! :wedding:

Lindsay - how long will it take for you to dry up? Do you just start slowing down your pumping until it eventually stops? I hope its not too painful for too long. I think its great that you guys have decided about #2. How much longer do you have of school? My brother and I were 22 months apart and I thought that was great. We were very close growing up and always did everything together.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - hoping your appointment goes well today (iykwim). Its good that you have your studing to keep you occupied (Iwas doing the same last year) but I hope you are managing and not over doing things. That hasn't come out the way I want, I just want to make sure you are okay (as can be atm). So great you have the support of such wonderful man. I think we all on here have teh best, supportive husbands.

Mel - I am so sorry bout your friend, she must be devastated. BnB is a great support but also hearing such stories of this doesn't amke the diffficult journey of PAL any better. It is worse when you know the person directly. We have to just try to be positive as possible and realise such events are incredibly rare :hugs:

Linsday - glad things are starting to slow down a bit and yay for thinking about number 2!! I have heard of bumgernius and think we get them over here too (may be wrong about that) I think the cloth ones are so cute. I love all teh pis of Oakley. They don't appear on my feed so have to go looking for them. He is just gorgeous!!

Kels - hope you are feeling a bit better and this cold hasn't got into your sinuses. Happy 25 weeks!!

afm - Dad arrivng today, got the first antenatal class this evening but my work has been so busy and stressful today I just want to go home (it is at the place I work so no point going home) and be looked after by my step mum! I hope this class will be worth it.


----------



## korink26

Lindsay you do NOT overpost pictures of Oakley---come on is that even possible when he's that cute?!?!!? :) Keep the pictures coming (can't believe he's almost 2 months old)!!!!!!!!!! That's be great if work lets you work from home once a week. Especially because your drive always sounds so long and sometimes awful! Lindsay what kind of breast pump did you say you got? I think that sounds like a good amt of time between babies. There's 4 years between each of my sisters (3 of us) and growing up it was hard to be really close because we were into diff. things at diff times. Now, we're close as can be. Ideally I'd like the kids to be 2-3 yrs apart, and like Kirk, Ryan would like to start trying for #2 right after 1, but I also would like a little time off. For us though we have to worry if it will take the same amount of time it did for #1 so I have a feeling we won't wait too long after #1. Plus, Ryan will be 31 in Feb. so I think he feels more of an urgency to start trying.
Sam I always miss you by a day---happy 31 weeks (and 1 day :) ) How fun that your family is coming this weekend! If there's somebody that can't see your belly, I think you should for sure tape it. My birthday is next month and I want a video camera so that I can tape my belly moving and the baby room stuff ect. Oh nooo, sickness back again?? That seems so common in the 3rd tri---wouldn't that be something if I didn't have it in the 1st but have it in the 3rd? I think it'd be way worse in the 3rd because you're already so uncomfortable! Enjoy your class today---I'm excited for my classes to start! Although I'm not sure how many classes I actually go to, sounds like they're mainly online..
Jessie thinking of you today at your appt! I didn't have really any bleeding/spotting after my D&C and I don't remember my first AF being horrible---so I hope it's not for you either. Hopefully the appt will be more than just the normal, how are you feeling, any questions, ok see you later. Awww, you and Chris sound adorable (and really everybody in here seems to have wonderful OH's, how lucky are we ladies?!). I read some of the stories in other groups of how horrible their OH's are, or how unsupportive, and it makes me want to just run and hug ryan and thank him for being so perfect (in my eyes :) ). How long have you guys been married? 
Oh Mel that's awful. I hate reading those stories because it's a worry I have in the back of my mind already. Until I have the baby in my arms I think I'll continue to worry. Those poor, poor people. I just can't even imagine....
AFM---today is the first day where my cold is not totally kicking my butt! Sooo happy about that. Still tired, but not dying.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Jess - let us know how your appointment goes today, I have my fingers crossed for you that the tissue results are back in and there is a brand new plan of action for the next. 

Kelsey - glad you're feeling better! and YES my drive is terrible!! I drive into DC every day and it's just gridlock. 

Little man is wiggling, so I have to be quick but I'm having a relapse day that I want to keep going with the boobs! Ugh, I'm such a mess lol I'm thinking I've reduced enough that I'll have to supplement and could slowly wean at my own pace. I don't know what to do, so confused!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls - sorry for the late post but I had an exhausting afternoon at work. Well my doctors appointment went well, considering. We spent a lot of time taking about my questions and mu results. My tissue results were in and unfortunately the result was another chromosomally abnormal baby - this time Turners Syndrome. I am a little surprised and disappointed as I feel like some of the things that I thought of trying next time would not have even made a difference in either of the MC's that have been tested. Right now we are at 100% with the chromosomal problems, with no answers as to what is causing this. My doctor still really feels like its just been really bad luck for us. I still have to do some research on this but it sounds like its bad, but people are born with Turners so not 100% convinced this caused the MC but my RE believes it was and says this is one of the most common results in pregnancy loss. Chris also had his SA results back and everything was normal except morphology/shape was just barely normal. My doc still feels like it is very unlikely that this would have caused the chromosome problems. 
At this point he feels our best option is to do the IVF with PGD. Chris and I have a lot to think about with this as the procedure is very expensive and the success rate is only about 30%. Its a hard pill to swallow for those odds. My doctor is going to write a letter for me to send to my insurance to see if this is something they will cover given my history. If it is I think we will probably definitely go this route, if not I am leaning towards trying 1 more time. What do you girls think if you were in this situation? The odds of another chromosomal problem are high but could there be a normal one in there??? Its so tough, I don't know what to do. During my pelvic exam he took a sample to send for some test that some people believe could cause RPL (I can't remember what is was), just to dot our I's and cross our T's. He is also checking into a few things and may want to do a uterine biopsy next month. I have not had one of these yet in my testing. I also brought in some articles about some of the immunology testing done for RPL and NK cells. A lot of the tests I have already had but he is going to look into the others. 

Well better get to bed. We have a charity day at work tomorrow where we all go out and volunteer at a local charity. I am volunteering at the Florida Aquarium so as long as they don't have us do too much manual labor it shouldn't be too bad. I will check in with you girls tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## confusedprego

So, I'm a bit naive when it comes to IVF - can they be sure the embryo's they'd be inserting would be chromosomally normal? Is that possible?? Was the abnormality different this time than the last time you had the tissue tested? How could it be just bad luck 5 times?? That's really bad luck! Can you guys afford it?? If I could afford it, I think I would try to be honest. I know it doesn't have a great success rate, but if it gives you a healthy baby, isn't it worth it?? Well, I guess I would only do it if they could ensure it would be a chromosomally normal baby.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - the PGD is an additional procedure that would be done with the regular IVF. Most IVF people don't do this. After the egg is fertilized, this extra procedure would test the embryo for chromosomal issues and then only the normal ones would be implanted. So you could still have a MC if your body has an issue but if you stay pregnant you should end up with a chromosomally normal baby. Its crazy - you could even pick if you wanted boys or girls implanted etc. Here's a little blurb about it:

Preimplantation genetic diagnosis (PGD) is the diagnosis of a genetic condition prior to achievement of a pregnancy. Developed in the early 1990&#8242;s, preimplantation genetic diagnosis (PGD) is a way for couples to prevent a pregnancy affected by a genetic condition or chromosomal disorder. There are various types of PGD available, depending on the needs of the individual couple. This form of genetic testing is performed on eggs or embryos during an in vitro fertilization (IVF) cycle. The embryos that have been analyzed and are found to be normal are transferred into the womans uterus, where they will hopefully implant and result in the birth of a healthy child.

The procedure is about $18K but my doctor was talking about something else they would do with the sperm too that may bring it up to around $25K. It would be tough but we could probably work something out to afford it, I just wish the odds were better for that amount of money. I am also not sure what the subsequent procedures would cost if the first one did not work. We need to do some research on this. Yeah, bad luck 5 times... I don't know. It seems like a lot to me too but they cannot find anything in Chris or I that would be causing these issues. MC #3 that was tested was a different chromosomal problem, it was a Trisomy 12 which is an extra chromosome on the 12th pair. This time is was Turners Syndrome which means we were short 1 chromosome - the girl was missing one of the X chromosomes. I don't know, I just don't understand how this keeps happening.


----------



## babydust818

*Lindsay* i totally understand where you're coming from as far as not wanting to go back to work! My friend had her son in early May and just recently went back to work and has been so sad because she can't spend nearly as much time with her little ham. I know i'll feel the same. Just try and enjoy the time you still have left. 3 weeks doesn't seem that long, but imagine all the little memories you'll have in that period of time with little Oakley! :) They will get you through your days. OMGosh as far as diaper rashes go.. i definitely feel the pain for the little ones! I can't imagine how uncomfortable that is on the tush. I know sometimes i get raw like that on my thighs from rubbing LOL and it hurts!! Glad it's all healed up. I think a 3 year gap is also good for your babies. My sister and i are 4 years and it was a decent amount of time. I think you're doing the right thing by letting your body heal and rest up before the new preegnancy, but whatever happens is meant to be! 

*Kelsey* has your cold gone away yet? I hate colds. This time of year is so bad because of the weather change. UGH! I hate it when it's the kind where NOTHING helps. No medicine at all. Just have to let nature take its course. :grr: I sure hope you are feeling tons better now though! Not fun. I am so happy you were able to see your baby move! How exciting!!! You should video it and put a clip on facebook. I'd love to see it!! Have you been watching the Challenge? I saw bits and pieces of it the other day. I'm so excited it's back on!!

*Jess* i am sorry you didn't pass your exam as well :( Like Kelsey and Sam said, you did have a ton on your plate. Good luck on it next time you take it. My sisters sister-in-law has Turners Syndrome. She seems completely normal for the most part just some things she has trouble with. She never could start her period on her own because she only has 1 ovary so she takes a pill to make her have her period. She also can't ever have kids. She's a very bright girl and is making a lot of herself. I don't think that really had anything to do with your MC but i am also not an expert in that area. I really hope your insurance does cover IVF because that would be a huge weight off your shoulders as far as $$. If i were you, i'd try again. That's just me. I think if you're ready to handle any outcome that it may have then do it. It may just be your miracle baby!! I believe in miracles, for sure! It really is a huge pill to swallow but regardless the decision you make.. it will be the right one. I'm really glad your doctor took the time to talk to you about all that. I'm glad they kept the dang tissue this time too. Seems like Chris is on the safe side with his SA results. Like i said, whatever you do will be the right thing. We are here for you through it all!!

*Sam* how exciting getting the carpet fitted for the nursey!! I can't wait to see a finished pic of it when it's all done. Are you still feeling nauseous? How in the world are you 31 weeks already?! That is just nuts!! 

*Mel* my heart bleeds for your friend. I'm so sorry to hear that. I couldn't imagine the pain and hurt she's feeling :cry: she is in my thoughts and prayers. Anything can happen at any given time, but try to think positive Mel. You're going to be okay! This is your rainbow!!! :hugs:


AFM... still no AF. Took a test like... 3 days ago and it was bfn. My cooch smells funky for some reason. Has been for a few days. I'm CD47. What in the world?! :grr: one day i'm going to get all this squared away. Thinking about calling around and asking for advice at different gynos as for what i should do. I'm so sick of sitting back and not doing anything about it just because i don't have insurance. There has to be a way, right?!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - :hugs: I am glad you got the results back so soon but are not what you wanted to hear although the news either way wasn't going to be 'good'. It is just a shame the previuos mc wasn't tested. I look at Mels, pg/mc and despite the extra help with steroids and drip I think she herself might say it was still that horrible 'bad luck'. Have they tested you for the translocation genetic errors (can't remember the specific name)? I would be tempted to try one more time with as much extra help re medicines etc, but then I haven't had the number of mc you have had so maybe I would feel differently. As Rachel says it all depends on how you feel if the worst was to happen again. As for the IVF, I like you, would want much higher odds but that is not to say wouldn't be in the 30% on your first try. I feel so upset for you and just want to to have what your so deserve.

Rachel - cd47? I really wish I could help but I have no idea of how things work in the US to suggest where to go/who to see. I think with the recent stress of jobs, loss of gran and being a down may be a factor in delaying af. How is the new job going? sending lots of love and hugs

Gotta go, my Dad/step mum are visiting and Can here then waking up. I;ll try to write more later.


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- Happy 24 weeks!!! :happydance: time is really flying!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Rach - gosh! I can't believe you haven't gotten AF yet! You and me both now are waiting for her! Now that I'm not breastfeeding I expect her to show up somewhat soon. I got mirena in on Friday so they say that can make AF not show anymore either though so I've started very lazily charting again and think the mirena may be causing a temp shift but we shall see. Everything I read on mirena says you still ovulate and you can chart but it may be a bit messy...I just want to know when to.expect AF. 

Jess - would your doctor let you try again but treat you as if you had a clotting disorder? I think that us what I would.want to do. If you had the translocation genetic disorder thingy wouldn't it be the same chromosomal abnormality each time? I haven't looked much into that but I saw a seminar on it once and I believe its the same issue each time so that wouldn't make sense for you guys. Also - what if you get the embryos going and none are genetically normal? How much would that cost? I'd be devastated. 

Sam - I cant wait to see finished pictures of the nursery! 

Afm - I was emotional yesterday and kirk took me out and got some wine in me and it was exactly what I needed. All of my boys (kirk, oakley and my fur baby darby) are asleep in bed with me right now lol. Oakley has slept 7-8 hours for three nights in a row now with no crying session when he got put down, its been amazing! Now that we have switched to formula, he doesn't want my stash of breast milk, so I'm having to sneak it into his bottles in small amounts..hoping he gets used to it! Would be such a waste if not!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- we were tested for all of the genetic issues so it doesn't sound like we would have anything that's causing this. It sounds like something may be happening during fertilization. I read that with old eggs and sperm when the transfer of the chromosomes occur sometimes one can get left behind etc. I don't know, it's all so confusing. My doctor said that he would treat me for clotting if that's what I wanted but he really doesn't think that's the issue or would have made a difference with either of those tested since it was a chromosomal issue. I did do some reading about Turners and although some people are born with this it does sound like its very common with MCs. Omgosh if all of our eggs were bad after having the procedure I don't know what I would do. That would be devastating!!! I think that might be why he's recommending another extra step with this procedure where they go in and select only perfect sperm. That would bring the cost of the procedure up to about $25k. :shock: 

So glad Oakley is sleeping more. I bet that is a huge help since you will be going back to work in a couple weeks. Oh now we can stalk your chart too. I am going to start charting again after my next AF. 

Sam- how was your weekend with your family. Did you get a lot of work dozen around your house? Seeing Mel's pregnancy after so many MCs does give me hope to try again but she also also a lot younger than me so I think her eggs may be in better shape than mine. :(

Mel - I can't remember but were any of your MC's tested? 

Rach- I cannot believe that you have not gotten AF yet!!! Can you do housekeeping at a hotel or somewhere you can get insurance? I really wish you could get in and see a doctor!!! 

Kelsey- how was your weekend? How has your baby room been progressing?


----------



## babydust818

So happy for little Oakley! Sleeping a full 7 hours is awesome. I LOVED the pic of him and Kirk this morning! 

Well i came home from work today and went pee. When i wiped there was a little bit of blood, RED blood that is. Then it went away. So i'm thinking it's coming within the next few days.. finally, but ya just never friggin know! So weird because like 10 days ago i had pink spotting. If i hadn't known any better i would have thought i was PG but i knew i wasn't because i haven't had a single symptom. I think it's just pure stress. Hopefully now my body can relax some.


----------



## korink26

Sam how was your class and how much did you enjoy your dad and step mom visiting! Hope your weekend was AMAZING! :) Hopefully you're feeling good and that sicky feeling GOES AWAY and stays away!
Oh Jessie, glad they had your results back, but I hate that it brought on more questions and uncertainty than before! Try not to worry too much about the morphology. If you remember me freaking about that (DH only had 4% normal morph) but I did a lot of reading about it and my Dr. was NEVER concerned about morph because she said with how they test morph. these days, it's nearly impossible to get a good morphology number because they find something wrong with almost EVERY sperm. I worried sooo much if his morphology could have caused our miscarriage, but again through all my reading, slim to no chance of that. Because of his morph I read so many horror stories about IVF being our only option so we talked about it quite a bit and decided if it came down to it, we would pay the $25000. We had taken out a loan for that much for our car, which won't last a lifetime, but a baby would. When I thought of it that way, it helped make our decision. BUT, there's the uncertaintly of paying that much and then having it result in no baby, which terrified me. Our program here though, which is fairly new, is that if it results in no baby, you get a 70% refund. Here is a link to that https://www.aurorahealthcare.org/se...are/aurora-fertility-services/shared-risk-ivf 
Now, you asked what we would do? I honestly think I'd try one more time just because how successful you have been at getting pregnant fairly quickly. But it also depends on how you think you could mentally handle going through this all again if the worst would happen...Big hugs hun.....it's soooo much to think about and so overwhelming....I remember the hours thinking and crying about it.
Rach---what the world---has AF arrived yet? I have the challenge taped---but haven't watched it yet. 
Lindsay did it hurt at all when they put the Mirena in? I totally forgot about AF starting back up for you so when you said you were waiting for it too I was like omg, that's right AF will start back again for her. lol Bet you didn't miss her at all :) How wonderful that Oakley is being such a great sleeper! the picture of him and Kirk sleeping was just PRECIOUS!!!! Did you have to switch to formula so soon to get him used to it? I hope you're still able to use the breastmilk or I'd cry about all those hours of wasted pumping!
AFM---still pretty congested and have a pretty wicked cough. But feeling much better! Hope it goes away soon! Haven't done much in the nursery now because the next step is painting and I can't decide for the life of me what color I want to paint it!!!!!!! I think I'll just go with a khaki color....
Well ladies, it sucks that it's Monday already, but let's have the best Monday we can have :)


----------



## filipenko32

Jess, sorry your loss was another chromosome problem. I can help you out with this!! You know that a lot of women (25%) have at least 1 miscarriage and these are definitely caused by chromosome problems. It's very common. When you have 2 it's highly likely it's a chromo problem again. 3 miscarriages and docs look into all the other RARE causes of mc's such as blood clotting probs etc. However, 3,4,5 miscarriages can still be caused by chromosome problems. It is bad luck. I had 2 of mine tested, one was a normal boy and the other was a girl with trisomy 13. This had doctors completely baffled ecause finding a normal loss in with an abnormal one is completely abnormal!! Usually they are all chromo probs when you repeatedly miscarry unless you have a specific diagnosis of a blood clot prob etc. My doc was very surprised - hence the empirical treatment like the steroids and clexane was a good bet for me. I am 100% sure that I had both mostly chromo probs and I am 50% sure that the steroids / clexane / aspirin etc did something for me. I am more convinced that the Clomid helped me as it let me produce 2 eggs increasing the chance for a normal one to implant iykwim. I looked into IVF with PGD very seriously, in fact hubs was adamant we do this on the next try - he even made me sign a piece of paper to agree lol! I was never sure as all the recurrent mc docs said no way, don't do it, you're getting pregnant naturally it's bad luck, you will get there etc etc. I will post you what I did exactly for this pregnancy in the next post. All in all I am not convinced the IVF / PGD is the answer for you, I would probably go for the clomid first if i were you and keep trying naturally (I was planning on persuading hubs out of IVF even though i signed the paper :haha:) Sorry you're going through this hun :hugs::hugs: I wish your bad luck would come to an end. There are loads of girls on the rpl thread who are successfully pregnant after 4,5 + miscarriages of all ages. I am sure you will get there. Here's what I did in detail...



Took 75mg aspirin, Pregnacare and extra folic acid *continuously every day*

*Days 3,4,5 of cycle:* took 100mg Clomid per day (didn't need it but my private ob-gyn said it wouldn't harm to try to get a few eggs going / maybe improve egg choice for fertilisation / quality. Produced 2 eggs. 

*At fertile time: *oodles of Conceive Plus (Preseed is good too) :sex: x 2 a day, loads of Red Raspberry Leaf tea & pink grapefruit juice (to build up lining) Lots of 'doggy style' bd'ing as :spermy: gets nearer the cervix that way. Me-mo was conceived this way lol!! TMI!

*After ovulation* (day 14 out of 27 day cycle) so around day 16 I took 25mg prednisolone steroid and 400mg progesterone everyday. The consultant who gave me clomid also gave me estrogen tablets at this point to ensure my lining was built up as he believed Clomid could thin it after even only one treatment. 

* At  around CD 24* started 20mg Clexane injections daily (for the sake of it treatment and had to pay another consultant to give it me - no medical implication) AND upped the steroids to 40mg

*At 4 weeks* so CD 28 had intralipid treatment at the New Life Clinic in Epson Surrey (Shehata) 

So as you can see I rattled slightly with all these pills!! Me-mo is absolutely perfect though (so say the blood tests and scan measurements so it did him no harm). 

Total cost this pregnancy alone: around £2000 :shock: - but cheaper than IVF!! 
Total consultants needed to get all the treatment I wanted = 3 :shock:

I hope that's helpful hun, I know the pain you're going through xxx

PS I also continuously took thyroxine even though there was nothing wrong with my thyroid, shehata liked to see it always under 2 and one of my thyroid tests out of three crept to 2.5 so on the thyroxine I went - only 50mmg. However by the second tri it was decided i didn't need it anymore as my result was too low 0.01!! So I don't think I needed this at all in the first place :wacko: although there is a theory that a thyroid level always under 2 can help you to conceive quickly.

And just to throw a spanner in the works: the expert of all experts in recurrent Prof Lesley Regan said I didn't need ANY treatment whatsoever and that I would eventually be successful on my own as there was nothing wrong with me and it was just bad luck. I don't disagree with this at all but obviously I don't know and came to the conclusion that if the treatment doesn't harm then why not go for it! However as I say I cannot put my hand on heart and say any of this medication worked for me and I wouldn't have just been OK on my own.

Finally it's not like you can't get pregnant easily which is a big indication to keep trying on your own even without the help of PGD as the experts say people like us will get there if we keep trying. I wouldn't try again without my treatment program if i were you (because I think we are both the same) or at least without clomid and estrogen. Hope that's helpful xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I hope you feel better hun :hugs: :hugs: It's not nice being ill when pregnant!! I have just had a 24 hour sickness and diarrhoea bug it was awful! Are you getting excited now? I am getting really excited! I think khaki is a good colour too! Be careful painting though hun when you have a bad chest :hugs: 

Lindsay - that's wonderful that Oakley is sleeping so well!! Love that you're sneaking breast milk into his bottles too!! Any chance of some more pics of Oakley!? 

Rach I wonder if a monitored cycle with clomid would help you out too? I wonder if it's worth just getting your progesterone levels checked after ovulation to be doubly sure your ov-ing. 

Pink I hope you had a fantastic time with your dad and step - mum! How you feeling now?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I heard from so many people that it hurt really bad to get the mirena in and I don't know if its bc I just had a baby so my cervix is floppy but it was no worse than a pap smear for me. I was chatting with my doctor the whole time and was shocked when she said she was done. I had some cramping for a day or two after and just some minor bleeding the same day it was put in. I'm spotting a bit today and yesterday but not much at all. I finally remembered to take my temp right when I woke up this morning so I'll be curious to see how my cycles look on this thing. I'm honestly pretty excited about it, I hated the pill. You can feel two little strings when you feel your cervix and you're supposed to check they're there once a month but I'm paranoid its going to fall out so I've pretty much checked it every day since I got it. Oh and they say you can have sex from the day you get it and we did but you feel a bit bruised up there. Todays the first day I felt totally good to go up there.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks for all the info Mel!!! It all makes sense to me and I really feel like I say have had all chromosomal problems but how is it possible to have SO much bad luck!!??? I think I may try some of the things you mentioned. I think my doctor would give me the Clomid next time but I don't think he would go for the steroids. But maybe the Clomid would help me have an earlier O and increase my odds. I think I will still get the ball rolling with my insurance in case this does not work out. I would not mind continuing and continuing to try again but at my age I feel like I am running out if time :sad1: Did your DH take any supplements? 
Sorry you have not been feeling well.

Kelsey - hopefully the morph is not an issue but I was reading that it can contribute to chromosomal problems. I just need to make sure the normal ones make it to the egg!!! How are you feeling?

Lindsay- glad the mirena was not too painful. I need to google that, I don't know much about it and how it works. How are your boobs doing? Are you still decreasing your milk supply?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess, my hubs had low morph and very high count which all the docs said was not a problem at all. I was told tome and time again that his sperm was very unlikely the problem although I was never convinced lol! His morph was 3%. He only took multi vitamins especially for conception, ones you can buy anywhere. There are ladies on the parl thread who are 39 and successful but you're younger than that aren't you, are you 37? Glad the info helped you Hun, I think you just do what's best for you both. After 5 mc's me and hubs may very well have gone for it too. There's only so much we can go through. Clomid tho may improve egg quality and ovulation,have a feeling it might work for you,worth a go?? xxx

Ps unbelievably, can't get your head around it unbelievably it IS possible to have so much bad luck. You just need to see the constant stream of lovely ladies on here who have so many mc's and then no problems at all! Eg me!! One lady on here had 8mcs and had just given birth naturally to an 8 pound baby with no gas and air! Nothing! I think she was 38. Another one who is 37 at time of birth had a little boy after 4 mc's. Heart who was 39 I think at time of birth had her little girl after 5 mc one being an ectopic with her tube removed. It will happen for you Hun hang in there. Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!

Last night we noticed a little blood in Oakley's poopy diaper and are still seeing it this morning so we're headed to the doc this afternoon :( My poor little man! He's acting like he feels fine so I'm wondering if he just has a little tear up there but I can't help but think the switch from breastmilk to formula is being more rough on his belly than we would have wanted. My boobs are pretty much officially dried up as of this morning :( So sad but better for both me and him that I'm healthy - I have to keep repeating this to myself to not feel guilty. 

Jess - you are going to get there, I think trying one more time with clomid is a good idea. You don't seem to have any trouble getting pregnant so I think it's a good idea as long as you can handle going through all this again and then if that doesn't work then going forward with the IVF and PGD? whatever that prescreening thing was, I forget! 

Sam - how you feeling? nausea getting any better?? 

Kelsey - when is your shower?? 

Mel - so glad everything is going well for you! how are you feeling??

Rach - AF show yet??? I think I just O'd yesterday but it's hard to tell with all the spotting from the mirena and it's really hard to temp when I get up so quickly for the little man. 

Wish us luck at the doctor's today! I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## korink26

Thanks Mel---hope you're feeling better! Yes, I'm getting very excited. My glucose test is Monday and then my appts are every 2 weeks. That should help make things go a little bit quicker. My shower is on the 27th of October, so a month! Invites are going out this week! I get so nervous for situations like that because I hate all eyes on me and I also worry I won't know the name of most things and I'll looks silly up there.
Lindsay omg update asap about our lil Oakley! I bet you're right and it has to do with the formula switch. I googled it and it seems like there are a lot of reasons it could happen, and one of them could be the switch to formula makes their poops drier and harder to pass which gives them fissures (if that's the case, tell Oakley I feel his pain I've dealt with them FOREVER) or he could have an allergy that you just need to switch to a soy based formula. Anyway, that eased my mind but I'll still be checking every 2 min. for an update from you guys.
Jessie I really think Clomid could be a great thing for you---it helps with the progesterone and making those better quality eggs---which I think will benefit you. My first month on clomid I O'd a couple days LATER than normal, but then after then I went way earlier. It'll also depend what days they have you take the clomid. The first 3 months I took the clomid I did CD 5-9, then on my own switched to CD3-7. DH was taking the vitamin "fertilaid". We never had a follow up SA to know if it helped but we did get a BFP 4 months later. Here is a thread that had some research about morphology. If you look under the user "snowglobe" who does a lot of the posts you will see other threads she started about morphology. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...orphology-post-your-doctors-comment-here.html


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay I'm hoping Oakley is ok!! Hoping it's nothing serious :hugs: could it just be irritated and tender down there? :hugs: 

Went for my 3d scan today and it was all amazing until she measured the head and it was 3-4 days behind my dates. She said it was nothing to worry about and within normal boundaries. She said all was normal but I can't help but worry so you guessed it I am off to see a consultant tomorrow to be reassured. :wacko: I feel as though I am losing my mind with all these scans so no more until 32 weeks now. It was wonderful seeing memo though he is so cute!! Will post pics later and update you on appt

Lindsay update us soon!

Kels are you feeling better Hun?


----------



## korink26

Mel on all my scans I've measured a couple days behind. At my big scan I was measuring ahead a couple days in some areas and behind in other areas. Just like after you have the baby, some babies will be in the 90th percentile for height/weight and some will be in the 20th percentile. Every baby is built different----that's why they always say within a week either way is considered normal.
Lindsay---how is Oakley?!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun, that makes sense and makes me feel much better. I think I am tired today and not thinking straight too. My measurements are fluctuating within themselves too! One minute the head is the most ahead the next it's the stomach and then the head is behind lol! Did yours do that? I wish everything would grow exactly on time but I know no one does that!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mel - at my 20 week scan smarties belly and thigh where bigger then 50%, can't remember his head, I'll have to go look out my notes. Loved the pics too - just amazing!

Jess - how are you hun? I don't know anything about SA/morphology. I did give OH 100mg coenzyme, as well as Wellman conception (not sure what the us equivalent would be) and Maca. No idea if it helped really but thought it was worth it. I know 38 feels old, remember how I was back in Jan. I think we are so immersed in bad press about age and like Mel said lots of ladies on here are our age and have their babies, but I TOTALLY understand where you are coming from.

Lindsay - any update on Oakley? It must so worrying and hopefully it will just be the change from breast to formula making his digestive system work a bit harder. Have you stopped expressing/producing milk? I am glad the merina insertion wasn't painful.

Rachel - hope you are okay, missing you on here. Has AF started yet?

Kel - Happy 26 week for tomorrow! ooh not long till your shower. Glad we don't have to do the glucose test. My blood test showed random glucose levels normal. Wow you see a Dr every 2 weeks from now on? Is that routine? The last Dr I saw was my GP in Feb about my thyroid . Everything since then has been nurses or mw. No I lie, my 20 week scan was done by a Dr but that wasn't a proper Dr chat as such.

afm - had a lovely weekend with my dad and stepmum, it was sad to see them leave. We cot the cot last night (stored at FIL house) so I built that up today. I'll do some nursery pics once more decoration is in. It looks a bit boring atm but I do like it neutral anyway. We have our 2nd antenatal class tomorrow, this one is about labour and birth, so it should be interesting to see how OH is. Shame, its his birthday too!! We'll celebrate that on Friday though!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey ladies! Just want to let you know that oakley is totally fine! She said its common for babies to get fissures and as long as it goes away within a week we are good! Otherwise we will switch formula but she doesn't think we will need to! Thank goodness!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel - My doc said he didn't think that Chris' morph was an issue either but I read that for the last MC I had (Turners) 80% of the time its due to a problem with the sperm. It's just in the back of my head but maybe that was the issue with this one and not with the others, who knows. I just turned 39 in April :cry: Mel, Time is just ticking away. I can't believe I have been TTC since 2009!!! Ugh!!! 
I tried to keep up with that PAL thread but it just moved waaaaay to fast. Did those girls with a lot of losses, like Heart (I remember her) just keep trying until they got a good one or did they have to do IVF or something? After all of you girls encouraging words I am really leaning towards trying another time on my own and then seeing what happens. 
Your 3-D pics turned out fabulous!!! It never ceases to amaze me how detailed those scans are. Have you had the doctor show you Me-mos "parts" or are you still telling the doc you don't want to know, although I know you do know..... if you know what I mean. That was a mouthful!!! I know it's hard not sure worry about everything but I am sure everything is just perfect!!!

Lindsay - So glad Oakley's appt went well. Can you mix in more milk and less formula to help with that? Yeah for O!!! I think I am around that time too. I have had a lot of EWCM the last couple of days. I have to make sure to stay away from Chris for the next week!!! :winkwink:

Kelsey - getting excited for your shower. You are a first time mom... you are not supposed to know the names of all that stuff. I am sure there will be plenty of moms there eager to enlighten you!!! Thanks for the info on the vitamins and the morphology, I am going to look into those. 

Sam - Happy 32 weeks!! :yipee: Thanks for the info on the vitamins, I am going to look into those as well. I think it can't hurt if DH takes something right!!! Have a fabulous time at your class tomorrow and Happy Birthday to your OH! Can't wait to see pics of the nursery!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay that is a relief!! Thank goodness! Xxx
Jess no I don't know for sure lol, I am guessing it's a boy! 
It was the girls on the parl thread who put me onto clomid. The US girls did monitored cycles on clomid (heart, hopeful) and a few more so that's what made me try it! Also one girl called Sara could get hold of clomid without prescription in Greece so she gave it a whirl on her own, no doc! And voila! She is late 30's I believe. Lots and lots of the girls are late 30's - basically that thread is early 20's to early 40's! I know that the older you get the higher percentage of weaker eggs but that's definitely not to say there aren't lots of good ones!! You will get there Hun,I just know you will. xxx

Sam really looking forward to seeing your nursery pics and hope the second class is as good! At my 20 wk scan the measurements were all 50% but now the head measurements must be way lower. Booked in to see a consultant on thurs, tomorrow at 10.40. I need the reassurance :wacko: 
hopefully she will give it to me and send me on my way :nope: I hope. I would be really interested to know what your hc and bod measurements were though, thanks. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and jess, turners definitely CAN be a sperm issue, now that IS bad luck as your egg would have likely been fine :hugs: another lady I know on here called 'beautifulD' is 32 and she just recently had a turners loss too.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel! Gosh I hope some good luck will start to roll around. I am going to ask my doctor about the Clomid when I see him next month and DH has agreed to take some male fertility vitamins so we'll see what happens. 
Glad you got the appointment for reassurance. I think it helps to put your mind at ease! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks jess. I hope your doc lets you try it. Some docs are really against treatment for the sake of it but that makes me mad if it's not going to do any harm. Mention monitored cycle on clomid and they will check you a few times mid cycle. You might like to do it with iui too where they select the best sperm. Hopeful and heart def did fertility drugs with iui and you have good cause to do that now with the turners loss. It's brill t be monitored so closely as you know exactly where you're up to and you have support. It's a good in between step before ivf I think. Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey -

Happy 26 weeks!!! 
Woooo hooooo!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - just so you know I got scanned all the time and they measured Oakley every time and week to week he would be above or below average with measurements. His head measured small at a couple but caught up by the end - try to not stress! They didnt make a big deal about it and neither did my SIL that would scan him sometimes so I didnt even think anything of it. 

Kelsey - so exciting your shower is coming up!! I know what you mean about not wanting all eyes on you. Thats why I had a coed one but DH still made me open the gifts and I didnt even know who gave them sometimes...very awkward but everyone understands!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Just droppin in here real quick. Still no AF. August 6th was the first day of my last AF. Also found out Andrew's sister is pregnant again. She got PG in July and ended up having a MC 6 weeks later and she was okay with it because she wasn't planning on having anymore kids. (she has 4 already). She was going to get her tubes tied but now is PG. Kinda makes me sick to my stomach. Well.. hope you all are doing great. I'm on break at work so i can't really read everything right now.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh excited about no af Rach!!! :dust: Try not to think about your sil, it helped me to think like this: it's not affecting your life so just carry on with what you're doing and you'll get there in the end. However I know it's really really hard Xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay thanks for the info about the scan measurements makes me feel better. Memo is in the 50th percentile for everything and his growth is on track so not worrying anymore. Xxx


----------



## korink26

My Dr. didn't even tell me anything about percentile of anything. I just watched the screen when she was measuring everything and sometimes the screen would measure 20 weeks other areas would be 20W4D. In the end she just said that by averaging all the measurments she put me at about 3 days behind, but my Dr. still kept my due date the same and nothing was ever discussed about the different measurements.
Sam---yes I guess it's routine for me to meet with my Dr. every 2 weeks from now on. Although maybe it'll be just a nurse---not sure? It will always be quick appts just measuring belly, weight and hb check (I think). Glad you had a great wkend with the family! And Happy Birthday to your OH!!! In a matter of weeks he'll get the best present ever!!!!
Lindsay so glad Oakley is A-ok! anymore blood in the stool? 
Oh yeah Jessie, Mel has a good point---what about IUI and clomid? I think that'd also be something I'd want to try before jumping into IVF. Since 2009...seems so long to be trying for something you want so badly. Hugs hun xoxo
Oh, and where are people seeing Mel's 3-d pics---I haven't seen any yet?!
Rach it amazes me how getting PG for some women is the easiest thing ever, but for others the biggest struggle of our life. When somebody gets pregnant on accident like that and when we're TTC it's the hardest thing to try and hold your head high about...
Thanks girls, I know I shouldn't worry about the shower but I just feel like so many other people have at least been around babies so know at least a little something, but we don't have any babies at all in either of our families so everything is so foreign to us. I'll make it through though :)


----------



## confusedprego

Today has brought better things for Mr. Oakley! No more blood in his stool - woohoo!! Plus, we switched from enfamil to similac and are able to mix in more breastmilk. I thought he didn't like the frozen breastmilk but it turns out he didn't like the enfamil lol. So, now he is getting 2.5 ounces breastmilk to 2.5 ounces similac - eating 5 ounces every 3-4 hours and he was almost 10lbs 15.5ounces yesterday at our appointment - getting so big!! I already want another baby because I already miss him being tiny lol. I LOVE that he's getting bigger and doing more things every day but it's hard to not miss him being tiny for some reason. Although I'm SUPER excited for him to start being more interactive and playing and stuff. 

Ok, I'm rambling - hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## babydust818

That is great news Lindsay! So glad Oakley is doing wonderful. Like i've said, i love looking at the pictures you post everyday. He really has gotten so much bigger since the day he was born! He is blossoming into a handsome little man!! 

Kelsey your shower is going to turn out perfect and everyone is going to enjoy themselves! Nothing at all to fret over. It's almost October which means... baby will be here in 3 months!!! WOW!!!!!!

Well i still don't have AF.. lol. Go figure. I tried calling the gyno today that i saw when i had my MC and told her how we been TTC for over a year now with no luck and how i have no insurance and am clueless what to do now. She was like "i am not allowed to give you any info, but i can tell you that you can come in and make and appt. Most insurance companies doesn't cover all that anyway. You'd have to pay out of pocket". I was so pissed i hung up on her! Made me feel helpless.


----------



## filipenko32

God rach she could have been a bit more helpful!!! By the time she said all that she could have given you advice!

Lindsay Oakley is doing so well. Even I can't believe how big he is getting, seems like yesterday when he was born!! You will have so much of a different kind of joy as he starts to talk etc as you say. I think there's even a thread on b and b for women who really grieve when their babies grow into to toddlers lol! Can understand it though. Maybe then it's time to start trying for another one haha. :baby: :baby:


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - I was bored tonight and made you a collage lol. I had to do some major bnb creeping and fb creeping to get all the right pics! LOL. Hope you like it :)
 



Attached Files:







Lindsay.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - that is wonderful that collage!! I am sure she will be thrilled and I can imagine it took a lot of post jumping to find all the pics too! What a shame the Dr just couldn't have given you a bit of advice over the phone, its not as if you have cost here the earth to help you a out a little. :hugs: I can imagine how p***d off you must be about your SIL especially as she said she didn't want anymore (twice now) when that is all you want. I think that when (not if) you get your rainbow, it will be wanted so much and loved it will all the better for having you as its mum.:flower:

Lindsay - yay for no more blood in Oakley's nappy and him getting so much bigger!

Kels - I am the same. A few months or so back I had to google what babies wore as I had no idea!! :blush: Really, I was so confused about vests, babygrows, sleepsuits etc and I am sure everyone was like that once but I felt so daft! I seem to be picking up bits and peices from what people say and write and am sure the book from Amazon I have ordered will help too!!

Jess - how is the studying coming on? Will you get out on the boat this weekend for a bit of r&r? What does your OH think about trying again? I think, as mel said, a medicated cycle might be a good idea before the leap into IVF.

afm - birth and labour class last night went ok. I thought it might be more detailed with videos or something but it was a doll and plastic hip bones. I learnt more watching One born every minute TV programme! Still I think it frightened OH a few times talking about all the different pain relief options. We are going to go out tonight to celebrate his birthday proper!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Rach! I just LOVE it! thank you so much!! so cute!! :) 
I'm sorry the doctor wouldn't tell you anything - I'm sure it's for liability reasons but still! Your new job doesn't have any insurance at all? Sometimes they have it starting at 3 months, does yours do that?? 

Kelsey and Sam - I was clueless too! we all are at first! I still feel like I don't know all the stuff they have out for the LOs. 

Jess - hope you're out on your boat this weekend! 

We have Oakley's 2 month check up today...he gets 3 shots :( Poor little guy!! Then tomorrow Kirk and I are off to bachelor and bachelorette parties - I'm going to miss the little man! I'm hoping everyone will want to go home after so I can go over to his mom's to snuggle with him and help her out for the rest of the night.


----------



## confusedprego

Well we had little man's two month check up today. He got two shots and an oral vaccine :( He turned so red and cried so loud that it made me cry lol. Poor baby and poor mommy! He's measuring long and lean - 23.5 inches and 10lbs 15ounces. He's 70% for height and 29% for weight so since he's on the lower side for weight and because he had blood in his stool lately we have to go back in two weeks to check his weight again to make sure it's not dropping. The doctor thinks he might be having trouble switching to the formula but that we'll get there. I've been doing half breastmilk to half formula and he's still been fussy at the bottle but I don't know what else to do. I'm hoping just giving it time will make it better. I am being really hard on myself for stopping with the breastmilk - I know so many babies are fine on formula I just feel like he's not doing as well as he could be because I stopped but I know he'll come around, it's just tough. 
I'm also going to a bachelorette party tomorrow that starts at 11am (go get massages - which I def need right now!) and then out to dinner and out for drinks but it's killing me from the inside out knowing I'll be away from Oakley for so long. And then I know I have only one more week off of work so it's been a very tear filled day between Oakley and I. 

Sorry for the downer ladies - hope you guys are having a better Friday!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lindsay :hugs: sorry you're feeling down, I really hope the night / massages cheer you up. Re formula milk, my sister's children put on more weight when she used formula alone. She is not a fan of breast feeding! She only did it for a month and found it a complete nightmare. My niece and nephew are lovely and healthy, no probs. Don't be too hard on yourself Hun, I know it's probably easier said than done when you're a mum! Oakley is a little super star and you're an amazing mum, I really hope you can enjoy your night, sounds like you need a bit of a break too, I can imagine how tough it is being a round the clock mum:hugs: 

Rach lindsay's collage is AMAZING!! Aww you're so kind and good at doing that! How you 
feeling? No af yet? Hoping and praying this is your month Hun xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I love the collage you made!!! So are you going to see that doctor for a appt if you have to pay? She was not right when she told you insurance would not cover it anyway! My insurance has covered everything for me 

Oh Lindsay- I got sad reading your post! What a hard day you've had! :hugs: I know you will miss Oakley tomorrow but it may be good to let loose tomorrow and have a couple drinks!!! :drunk:: I am ready to have some too!!!

Sam- sorry your class was not that great. You might need to show your OH some videos just so he's prepared! Studying has been going ok. I would like to take my next exam at the end of this month/beginning of next month. Work has been super stressful lately so it's been hard to get my head in the studying. 

Mel - how are you feeling today? I am glad your other appt went well.:happydance:

Kelsey- did you get over that cold yet? How is your nursery coming along?

Anyone else doing anything exciting this weekend? 

AFM- we are out on the boat... On anchor!!! :yipee: i am in heaven!! A lot of times when we go to the boat after work we just stay at our marina the first night to charge our batteries etc but tonight we decided to head out and are out anchored behind our favorite island. I love it out here, it's so peaceful!!! 1 other boat out here tonight, there will probably be a few more tomorrow night. Oh, I spoke to Chris about the monitored cycle with the Clomid and IUI and he's fine with that so we are going to bring that up at our next appt.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls - the night was OK. The massage was AMAZING but unfortunately after that I really just wanted to get back to Oakley and Kirk. I mean the night was totally fine, but the bride is young and so are some of her friends, so I felt a bit like "mom" the whole night and wasn't drinking so I could make sure they got home fine. I did get to talk to one of the bridesmaids about TTC as they've been trying for two months and she wants to start monitoring her cycles more closely and didn't realize all that Kirk and I went through so I got her FF on her phone and gave her a quick rundown of how to get started - so that was probably the highlight of my night lol. Don't get me wrong, it was nice to get out but I'm over the bar scene of screaming to talk to people and I knew Kirk was out doing bachelor party "things" and I didn't have Oakley, so it was just OK. Glad it's over lol. 

Jess - so jealous you're out on anchor!! That sounds amazing!! The weather has gotten quite chilly here at night and all I wanted to do last night was sit outside and have a glass of wine but it was way too cold! Glad you and Chris chatted about the clomid and IUI! I think that's a great next step - when is your next appointment?? I'll have to check and see if you've started charting yet. I know my bleeding was kind of odd after my MMC. I didn't bleed but a tiny bit for a couple days and then all of a sudden it was crazy bleeding for a week and spotting for another week. Not sure why some women bleed a lot and some don't. Hope yours goes quickly! 

Mel - Thank you for your kind words!! I know Oakley's going to be fine I just have to keep telling myself that I'm doing a good job. I think us women are too hard on ourselves! I want everything to be perfect for him (of course) so when the doctor was concerned, it freaked me out! Now talking to my mom I'm feeling better. I guess I was on the lower end of the stats for weight for a long time and he's much longer than I was so his height to weight ratio put him into below the 25% so that's why they're monitoring him and I'm actually glad they are, it can't hurt for them to see him more often! He's 70% for height and 29% for weight so combined he's below average. He's got cute little rolls that I love and he seems happy :)

AFM - got AF!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for af Lindsay! I completely understand why you would freak out! He will put on weight soon, and he's not that low but I know where you're coming from. Me-mo is about 40% for weight ATM on the percentile chart but I have only just got my appetite back so hoping by the 32 week scan he will be a chubster! Well I will go for a private growth scan to get that info, the 32 week free scan is to check my placenta is still high as it's a split one and they don't want it falling low. 

Jess so jealous of your boat too. I saw your pics on fb :cloud9: 

Kels, Sam, rach how are you both? 

Afm can't stop eating Chinese style curries!!! 6 this week :shock:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry I've not uploaded my 3d scan pics. Kels rach and Lindsay do you want to be friends on Facebook? Here is my link https://www.facebook.com/melanie.darby.5?ref=tn_tnmn
I'm friends with jess and Sam already  my pics are on there xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - love the pics on facebook!! :) so happy for you!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, it's been quiet in here! I had a beautiful weekend out on the boat! I love this time of year because it's still warm during the day but cools off a bit at night. Chris and I did a lot of taking about things and it was really good. I really feel like we have been living our life based on the "what if" and that "what if" doesn't seem to be happening so we are ready to make some changes! 7 years ago we bought a big house - 4 bedrooms and 3 baths planning for children. To be able to afford a house this size we bought farther out from the city so it takes us almost an hour to get to work. We also bought out here to be closer to our parents. This drive every day is really stressing us out and we pay a lot each month in gas and tolls. So we have decided we are going to look into moving!!! I am very excited as this house has really been hard to keep up with so we are going to look for something smaller, maybe even a townhouse closer to work. We will still get 3 bedrooms in case we have a baby but since that whole thing doesn't seem to be working out right now, we can't keep doing this drive every day for the "what if". I don't know we'll see what happens when we start looking. We looked into this a few years ago when the housing market was high and it was just too expensive for us to move but I am hoping it won't be the case anymore. 

So how is everyone else doing?

Lindsay - Yeah for AF!!!! I know what you mean about the bar scene. I can't do it any more either. If I do it, I end up regretting it the next day, it just takes me too long to bounce back. I am still waiting for my AF to get here so I can start charting. I feel a bit lost not taking my temps so I am actually anxious to get started again.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing?? 

Jess - I think that's great you guys are looking into a house closer to your work - I wish we could do that but Kirk and I are so bad in cities so we're stuck with bad commutes unfortunately. Plus, Kirk is in construction so he works in all different directions and we're central to 3 major areas he works in, so it really works out for him. Once I graduate I'll be able to get a job closer to home, hopefully! 

So, I don't know if I just had a bad weekend, am taking stopping breastfeeding badly, am dreading going back to work, can't take little man not eating well or if postpartum depression is kicking in as I was crying all day yesterday pretty much. I'm feeling a little more stable today as I think I've figured out why our little man is so upset eating - I think he's constipated. He has a tiny bit of very thick poo pretty much every single diaper whereas before it was nice and loose (as it's supposed to be on BM) and he was having probably two big poo's a day. He's also developed diaper rash since switching to formula. So, it's been a little tough to get him to take the frozen milk but he seems to be doing a bit better with it, so I'm giving him at least 50% breastmilk to formula as this weekend he was on only formula because he was with my in laws and I think that "plugged" him up and that's why he's been so miserable Sunday and yesterday. I don't know...we'll see! Keep your fingers crossed for us! I have a doctor's appointment for him on Thursday.


----------



## confusedprego

So, I just went out to lunch with my dad and got finished with a run/exercise and chatted with my boss early this morning and realize how much I have to be thankful for and that I need to stop stressing so much and worrying and that everything will be OK. Little man is eating a lot better today and while next week will be hard it'll still be fine. My boss was really sweet and told me to do whatever I need to for Oakley and to not worry about shortened days, leaving before traffic starts, etc, etc. So, that was a big relief!! 

Hope you all are doing great! Jess - can't wait to start stalking your chart again and hearing about all the new housing opportunities for you and Chris! That sounds so exciting! House shopping is my favorite!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- sorry you had a rough day :hugs: but I am glad you are feeling better. I think it's going to be stressful no matter what so just take one day at a time... And remember all the positive things you have to look forward to at times when you are feeling stressed or upset. 
I am really getting excited about the house shopping. It will probably be a long process by the time we sell our house and find something new but I am looking forward to the change! My mom about freaked yesterday when I told her but today she totally understands and is really supportive about the move.


----------



## confusedprego

Where is everyone???? 

Jess - you should definitely be excited about the house shopping, it'll feel good to do something for yourselves. I hope it won't be hard leaving the house you planned to have children in but it's not like you're giving up the idea of having a family, you're just moving that family closer to your work. You'll be filling up your townhouse or whatever you buy before ya know it! Maybe the reduced stress will help in the process as well!

AFM - I'm not sure the bleeding I've been having is actually AF. I haven't had hardly any cramping and it's never gotten heavy at all, so I'm thinking it's just significant spotting from the mirena. I've wanted to chart but it's so hard since I get up in the middle of the night with Oakley and the fact that usually I'm waking up to him calling for me, so I don't really have time to stay in bed and temp. Do you guys have any ideas of how I could?? I wish I could take it right before bed or something lol. I don't even know why I want to chart, I guess I just don't like that I have no idea what my body's doing and would like to have a good grasp on when AF will show and all that.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Gosh I don't know what you should do about the temping. I wonder if you took it at the same time every night before going to bed if you would see the fluctuations (obviously your temps would be higher) or if your body would be too affected by variations from what went on during the day...? I think the key is consistency so maybe you could try it out. 
Are you supposed to get spotting from the Mirena?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess that's so exciting about house hunting and it does make sense to me. However, you know what's going to happen as soon as you move - you'll be pregnant with your rainbow baby! Exciting times!

Lindsay sorry you're having rough days, I think from what I can gather from the mum's thread I go on because my 'old bnb' friends are on there after recurrent mc's, it's the feeding issues that really get them down, perhaps even more than the lack of sleep or both combined so know that you're not alone! 

I'm 'OK' in bars etc but would rather be home watching a movie snuggled under a duvet with a hot chocolate!! 

Jess your boat trips always sound so amazing! It's cold here now and I am 2 hours away from the coast so no boat trips for me lol! And I hope you get af back soon too. 

Kels, Rach and Sam :hi: 

Afm my appetite is through the roof, especially for junk food and my boobs are sore!!


----------



## filipenko32

Just in case anyone didn't see him / her on Facebook! I think he's got Botox lips!
 



Attached Files:







3d scan1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









3d scan hands.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









3d scan hand over face.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









3dscan2 eye open.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 33 weeks Sam!!!! :happydance:

And 

Happy 27 weeks Kelsey!!! :yipee: 

Mel- your pics are really great. It always amazes me how detailed they are!! I can't remember but have you already started thinking about your nursery? 

Lindsay- how are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I think I'm going to try to take my temp at the same time every morning regardless of how long I've been up with the little guy and see how that goes. Mel is right - as soon as you leave that house you're going to get pregnant and stay pregnant!! So, get out of that house ASAP lol and yes, they say you can spot or have light bleeding from mirena for 90 days after insertion :/ I can't decide if it was my AF or not as it got heavier and now is lightening up and they say it will reduce the flow significantly, so who knows. 

Mel - Love the 3D pics!! so exciting!! :) They're great! Glad you have a good appetite! I miss being able to eat like I could when I was pregnant lol I don't know if I'll let myself do a free-for-all with food on the next one as I did gain 46lbs during my pregnancy! And that's not including the 5 I gained during the first pregnancy! I'm down to just 1lb over my prepregnancy weight so I just have those extra 5 from the first pregnancy to go! I can fit in 3 of my 5 prepregnancy jeans which is pretty exciting. My weight is just distributed differently so I guess that's why they don't all fit yet. 
I agree, I don't think I'm suffering from any postpartum depression it's just pure anxiety over the little guy not eating well/right. It's very hard to deal with and I'm looking forward to taking him to the doctor today to chat with them about what might be going on as I really do think he's umcomfortable in some way even if it is that he is just taking the switch to formula stubbornly. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## korink26

GIRLS!!!! SORRY I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO WRITE MUCH, WORK HAS BEEN CCRRRAAAZZZYYY AND MY WORK BREAKS IS USUALLY WHEN I GET A CHANCE TO WRITE BUT MY BREAKS ARE SO SPORATIC I DON'T HAVE TIME TO WRITE!! alright, sorry, lets give the caps lock a rest. Sooo, I've been trying to still read and I will try and write more later!
xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: So funny kels. Sorry you've been hectic :hugs: xxx


----------



## confusedprego

lol sorry work has been busy for you Kelsey! Glad you're OK! :) 

Just got back from the doctor with the little man and I think the doctor thought I was a crazy mom lol. Oakley's sitting there cooing at me and giggling and the happiest little baby and I'm trying to convince him he's screaming while eating. So, the doctor decided he might have a milk protein sensitivity and switched us to a hypoallergenic formula. I don't really think this is it but I'm willing to give anything a try! It could be though since he's fussiest when he's been on formula only for a day or so and the more breastmilk I work in the better he is...so we'll see!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls :wave: 

Just popping in for a quick hello to see what everyone has been up to, its been quiet in here!

Mel - Happy 26 weeks!!! :yipee:

Lindsay - How is Oakley doing with the new formula?

AFM I had to work yesterday - booo! But I am going to try to take Friday off instead so I can dedicate a full day to studying! Chris spent the day while I was at work driving around looking at houses etc. Not really any house in particular, just areas etc. South Tampa is very old so there is a lot of old stuff mixed in with new homes built where old ones were torn down. Some streets are nice but some are not. I think there are some options for us down there but we are starting to realize that we are going to have to spend more to move down there to get something decent but really we can't keep doing this 25 mile drive to work every day. Today I've been pretty unproductive so far but getting ready to start studying so I will catch up with you girls later! :comp:


----------



## filipenko32

Good news about Oakley Lindsay! :happydance:

Jess good luck with the studying and house hunting! Exciting times! 

I've decided that I am going to have an elective c section for no medical reason at all just for psychological reasons. I don't want the baby being in distrss, I don't want an emergency one I just want memo out iykwim. I have my heart set on this now so I'm hoping that because of my history the consultant will understand and ok it!


----------



## BeachChica

That's great Mel - it will probably help with preparations! Have you picked at date? :baby:


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry been MIA girls.

Jess - shame you had to work part of the weekend. It sounds exciting though looking for a new place and I think you are doing the right thing. I have had horrendous commutes before and it doesn't half sap it out of you when you are doing it on a daily basis. I am sure you'll still have your family house but it will be just a bit nearer the centre. When is your next Dr appointment?

Fili - I hope the Dr's support your desicion. What does OH think? I am sure he supports you in what ever you wanted to do.

Kels - hope work isn't too busy this week. 

Lindsay - I am sure the Dr see that all the time!! You know you baby best and they will take that into account no matter how happy he seems at teh time of the Dr appointment - typical though lol. How is he doing on the new milk? Are you still adding your milk too?

Rachel - hope you are okay. Any sign of AF? I was stalking your chart and as of last thursday you were still CD64!! I hope there has been some change over the weekend.

afm - had a busy few days. Last antenatal class was a bit of a let down, some breathing techniques and a leaflet on positions! She went through the TENS machine and gave us a quick test on our inner forearms. I am sure she must have whacked that up to the highest setting as I found it extremely uncomfortable. What chance have I got with labour if I can't cope with the machine that is supposed to help reduce pain? It felt like millions of pins and needles being shot into my arm. OH took it like a man but you could see his muscles really twitching away. I will probably still hire one though. Made to sit on bean bags which was difficult even getting down to but nightmare getting up from!!

Trip to Ikea on Saturday then shelf buliding all day sunday (the cupbaord my Dad plastered a few weeks ago).


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i hope Oakley is doing better with his feeding. OMGOSH that pic you posted today makes me want to drive to your house and meet that little handsome ham!! He is TOO stinkin cute. He's starting to really show features of you and Kirk. Very crazy how big he is! I know, i know.. you don't want to talk about that LOL. You're such a good mommy!!

Jessie 25 miles everyday to work does suck!! I had to do it before and it's almost so long that i want to fall asleep before i got home. I really hope you find the perfect house! I love house hunting. So much fun but very stressful. So when are you going to start trying again? or are you? I def think you should, but that is completely your decision. 

Kelsey WHERE ARE YOU?!?!!? You disappeared. We mish you sooo much. :cry:

Mel i think that is a great decision. 26 weeks already? whoa doggy! that is just crazy! do you have any bump shots? I'll check your facebook :)

Sam 33 weeks?!?! wow... 4 more weeks and you will be considered full term!! Seems just like yesterday you, kels and i were on that CBFM thread discussing our sticks and highs/lows. Insane how quickly time passes....

AFM still no AF. Absolutely no signs of it either. Took a PG test like 5 days ago and it was neg. I have no idea what is going on but it's getting to be really aggravating. It's pissing me off more than anything. Been over 2 months since AF came last. I'm not even stressed out. I don't understand why it's not coming. UGH. Work has been okay. So tired though. Have to work 6 days in a row bcz my days off switched. I'm on my 4th day... so only 2 more to go. I'll be off Thursdays, Fridays and Saturdays now which is nice because Andrew is off the weekends. Whereas now we never get to spend time with eachother. I hate this stupid cycle #13... unlucky number 13. GRR!! I got a psychic reading awhile back and she said august would be when i get PG... HAHAHA that would be the last time i got my AF alright. She was right about that, but no baby in the oven :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Rach that is not good, you need to get your period back! Is there anyway you can go see a doctor? When my period stopped I got clomid to kick start it, that stuff is fab! Can you get to see a doctor? I really think you should Hun if not only for your peace of mind! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Pink that's funny about the machine!! Maybe it works better when you're in pain? My sister loved hers and gave hers to me it's in my cupboard. Sounds a bit scary tho and more fun to annoy hubs with it haha! Sorry your class was a let down that does sound like a cop out :hugs: 

Lindsay how's Oakley doing? 

Jess did your hubs find anywhere nice for house hunting? How's the studying going? 

Well my consultant appointment was fab! She was completely sympathetic to my reasons for wanting a c section - mainly for the control over the proceedings and my perception of baby safety. Hwever i am now thinking seriously about labour again :wacko: she agreed my c section tho :yipee: and I can change my mind so perfect outcome!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Happy 34 weeks!!! :happydance: You might have to explain that TENS machine to me, I have no idea what that is. 

Linsday - I can't remember but is this your last weekend before you go back to work? Ugh how dreadful!!!

Rach - you definitley need to get that period back!! Did you ever say if your new job has health insurance? 

Mel - Glad your appointment with the doctor went well and she agreed to the c section!

Kelsey - what's going on girl??? You've been MIA. We need an update!!! :winkwink:

AFM - I think the witch is on her way. I had some brown spotting last night and this morning slightly more with a little more red to it. Thank goodness. I am really to get to a pattern again. I started taking my temps again a couple days ago. Not sure if we will TTC this cycle or wait 1 more. I have an appointment with a new OBGYN today for my regular well woman exam so I am going to talk to them about things. The house hunting is going ok. I would really like to move into a really nice townhome but on a street with a residential feel (not in a complex). They have a few of these in the area that we are looking that would be perfect and based on recent sales seem to be in our price range. The problem is there aren't a lot of them. We need a little more time to come to grips with this and then put our house up for sale. I really think we are going to need to move into an apartment if our house sells and then just wait for the perfect opportunity to present itself. This is a big move so I don't want to rush into anything. I don't know, I have a feeling we might be waiting a while!! :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry I've been mia! I'm back and work and will update later !


----------



## korink26

Apologize in advance if this post is all over the place, but looks like I've got a couple pages to go through and I'm going to comment as I read!
HAPPY 34 WEEKS SAM!!! A honeydew!!! Love the new shelves----must be soooo nice to have the extra space! I don't know what the TENS machine is, but I don't think it sounds fun!
Rach---still no AF?! WTF!??! Have you looked if there's anything you can take that can trigger it? I think that clomid will be just what you need---just like me! I really hope you can see a Dr. and get a prescription for that. My insurance didn't cover it but it was still only like $20 at wal-mart. How's the job going? How's your SIL doing? 
Lindsay---you're follow up appt must be soon with Oakley right? Has he been doing better on the formula? No more blood? And how are you doing back at work!? I didn't even realize it was already that time for you--hopefully you're busy and your days fly by. Did your bleeding end up being AF or just spotting from the Mirena? I agree with you to just take your temp same time every morning regardless of how many hours of sleep. Even if it's off a little bit, you'll still get the jist of when you OV'd ect.
Mel, I'll add you to facebook later tonight (can't get on it at work)! Love the 3-d pics! 
Jessie that is exciting that you guys are thinking about making the big move! And just how things work out, you KNOW that the min. you start the stressful process of moving, you'll be PG! but you'll still be happy with your move because then if you're living closer to work you'll be able to get home that much quicker to your babies at the end of the day :) When is your next test--and how is the studying going?
AFM--Work has been crazy busy and stressful! Yesterday I was totally at my breaking point with it. I can't even imagine being 8/9 months pregnant and dealing with some of the unruly customers we get. Today is going much better, thank goodness. Had my appt last week and I've gained 18 lbs. Dr. didn't say anything, but I had gained 10 lbs in just 3 weeks! My next appt is on Monday, so we'll see what I've gained in 2 weeks. I can't believe I'm at the point where appts are every 2 weeks. I had my glucose test, and the nurse was supposed to call the next day (which was a Tuesday) by Friday she still hadn't called so I had to call the dreadful woman. But by then I had seen my results online and I had passed the glucose test, but it was saying my Hematocrit/Hemogloin and Red Blood cells were low. My nurse didn't mention it at all so I asked her about it and she said oh no, they're completely fine for a pregnant person. I never trust her, so I'll talk to my Dr. about it---although she always says everything is fine. When I looked online it looks like it could mean I'm anemic? Sam and Lindsay---you guys sometimes know about this---have any insight? Also---I've been reading about kick counts. I'm feeling movement, but never anything very constant. Do/did you guys have hours where you feel nothing? It seems to be that in the morning I feel some movement, then around dinner time and then while I'm laying in bed. My Dr. asked if it's keeping me up at night and it's not--it's not ever strong enough or constant enough to really bother me. I actually feel and see more rolling around than I do actual kicks! Who knows, always worrying about something....


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - I don't think they start to talk about kick counts till a bit later (30 weeks+). At that stage I had hours where I didn't feel much, especially in the morning when I was at work and only when I got home and relaxed could I feel movements. Even now he has his sleepy times. They say when you move about more it rocks them to sleep therefore you feel less movements. As for low heamaglobin/heamatocrit that was the same as me, I saw my results (as you know I can see my test at work although I shouldn't!!) and mine are under normal but have never heard anything back from the Dr's so I started taking the liquid iron (yucky stuff but better on the tummy/constipation than tablets). If those levels are low it would indicate anaemia and it may get worse as in third tri that when baby takes more of your iron for growth. So I would definitely speak to the Dr.

Jess - I think taking your time to find the right house is better, knowing it will still be a good family house for when that rainbow baby arrives, rather than rushing things just now. I hope this is AF then you can get back on track with your cycles. You say you have well woman clinic appointment but what about starting a monitored cycle with clomid?

Rachel - your ticker still has you with no AF. I really don't know how the system works over there but I really think you need to get this looked into or at least something to get AF started. Hoping the new jobs is going okay.

Lindsay - are you back at work now? I hope little Oakley is getting used to his new formula and you are both okay.

afm - had a very stressful few days. OH went into hospital for a planned knee op under general anaesthetic. It was just meant to be for the day and I was ging to pick him up last night at 9pm. I was half way there (1hr+ drive on some country roads) when he called to say he was still bleeding and they might keep him in overnight. So I had to wait in this village while the Drs reviewed him and make a decision. In the end they did keep him so I had to go there this morning to collect. He will be off his feet and on crutches for 4 weeks (I was annoyed at this as I repeatedly ask OH prior to surgery what the recovery time would be and he kept saying 2 weeks) so I just hope Smarties doesn't make an early appearance!


----------



## korink26

Thank you so much Sam-you helped put my mind at ease!! 
I sure hope hubby has a quick recovery and will be good to go way before baby Smartie arrives! Speaking of, do we have a name for Baby Smartie yet??


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Oh no!!! You are already back to work? How has it been? You must be a mess!!! :hugs:

Kelsey - Sorry work has been so crazy for you. Is it the job itself or the customers? I really feeling like in this economy companies are really squeezing a lot more out of their workers and sometimes its just too much!!! At my job when someone leaves, they don't replace them, everyone just gets more work!! :wacko: I know you prob don't want to hear this but I think its great that you are gaining weight!!! :happydance: Embrace it!! This is the only time us girls are allowed to get away with it!! Studying has been rough. Work has been so crazy its all I can think about and its stressing me out!!! I am so exhausted when I get home the last thing I want to do is study. I am taking off on Friday and 3 other days this month as well as some weekend studying so I would like to take my next exam at the end of this month/beginning of next.

Sam - I remember you mentioning that you really did not want DH to get the knee surgery. 4 weeks is a long time!!!! I really hope lil smartie holds out for that long. It would be tough for you to go into labor with DH like that and then have 2 babies :haha: to take care of!!!! :baby::baby:


AFM - I had some more light blood today so I am calling this CD1 I guess. Also just got home from my appointment with my new OBGYN. All went well. Had a full well woman exam and talked about my history and MC's. Based on what I told him he is inclined to think that this is all bad luck for me too. He said that the fact I have no trouble getting pregnant at my age, he really feels that I could be successful on my own. He completely shot down the idea of me going on a Clomid monitored cycle, he said that the Clomid brings with it an additional set of risks associated with it and the chance of multiple births and my MC rate would be higher than where I am now. He does not recommend it since I have not had trouble getting pregnant. He also didn't really think I needed the IVF with PGD, he said that PGD does not detect all chromosomal problems and studies on women with RMC did not really show significantly lower chance of MC with PGD than women trying on their own. He said that there is very advanced genetic testing that would be required to detect these other types of chromosomal issues and he does not believe those are done with PGD. He said that if I considered that procedure I should ask a lot of questions about this before spending that much money. He also wants me to send over all of my labs and he is going to look over them to see if he sees anything that might have been missed. I don't know, all the information was very interesting so I have a lot to think about but right now sort of leaning towards trying on our own again.


----------



## BeachChica

oh by the way girls, where are your bump pics??? Please post some updates!


----------



## korink26

Jess this new Dr. sounds really good!!! Sometimes I think Dr's will try whatever we suggest just to make us happy, even if they have an idea that it's not necessary. I used to get upset with my Dr. that she wouldn't just try all the things I suggested, but in the end, she was right with almost everything. This Dr. sounds like he doesn't want to waste your time and money and wants to really help you get your LO. I agree, Clomid may be of no use because of you getting pregnant so easy, and if your eggs were all of poor quality you'd think that you wouldn't keep getting PG so easy. I forget, was your progesterone checked with all your other pregnancies, or were they giving you the prog. just for good measure? I know my Dr. wouldn't check my progesterone at 7 DPO unless I was on clomid, but some dr's will. If you plan on taking this cycle off, would your Dr. test your 7DPO prog. to verify if your having good quality OV so you know once and for all if clomid would be useful/less for you?
I'm soooo anxious for this new Dr. to look at all your labs and see what he sees. Did he say how long it would take him? Any other appts coming up with your other dr's?
AFM-it's the job and the customers. So many people are so anti-gov't, so as soon as they walk in the doors you can tell that they want to fight about anything and everything. It just gets so tiring. Today was so much better than yesterday, so it rejuvenated me a little :)
Plan to take my 28 week bump pic tomorrow---I'll try and post it soon! Mel and Sam---what about you ladies?!


----------



## BeachChica

I've had progesterone checked a lot. My non-prego progesterone seems to be normal but once I m pregnant it's low. My RE says that research doesn't prove that progesterone supplements help at all but was giving me them just in case. I was just reading somewhere recently that low progesterone during pregnancy could be linked to a problem, one of your body's ways to react to this. My new OB today wasn't really a high believer in progesterone supplements being useful either but said they do prescribe it just in case. No more appointments set right now. I am supposed to follow up with my RE this month but I have so many other appointments (dentist and physical) next week that I might hold off a bit. I feel like I am taking so much time off of work. I know what you mean about people being anti-govt, Chris works for the govt too.


----------



## korink26

I'm glad he'll do the progesterone with you. Even though I guess I didn't end up needing it, I still wish my Dr. would have agreed to give it to me for my own peace of mind. It can't hurt anything, it can only help!
Well hun, you've got a lot to think about. I can only imagine between this work and school, you're not getting a whole lot of good sleep. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 28 weeks Kelsey!!! :wohoo:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Jess - so glad you had a good visit with your new doctor! Have you decided if you're going to start trying again this cycle? I hope he can find something someone missed in your labs! Sorry about not having time to study! I know how you feel! I'm finally to a point in my degree that I don't have exams anymore and its such a relief! Now I'm getting kinda crazy and considering nursing school after my phd but we'll see! I think I'm just addicted to school! 

Kelsey - ugh customer service jobs can be so frustrating! Especially in the government! I can't wait to see your bump picture! Your baby shower must be right around the corner! so exciting :) 
Oh and I used to freak out about oakley not moving and then just realized he had patterns of movement so he might not move for a few hours and then would have a little party later. I used to come on here and complain about it but your little one will fall into predictive patterns too and even then some days were slow. Once they get really bug you can kinda poke them awake Haha 

Sam - how are your legs doing? Get the good stockings? Are they helping? Sorry about DHs knee...a good friend of mine just had her third baby and her husband just recovered from knee surgery and still has to go for the other one...sucks! 

Rach - AF yet? Do you guys have enough money to go talk to a doctor? Sounds like you need something to get your body going. 

Mel - I think you'll be fine doing a natural delivery but if it makes you feel better to have a c-section then go for it! I was terrified of delivery but now seeing how closely they monitor the baby I don't think I will be as nervous about it. I think delivery is scary no matter what but you just have to do what your gut tells you :) getting close for you! 

I want to see everyone's bump pictures! It's finally sunk in for me that I don't have a belly anymore so I need to live through you guys now!  I am back at work and it sucks, no lie. I talked to kirk about quitting on Tuesday but even bringing it up I knew I never would, its just not my personality to do that. I probably only have 2 years left and have done so much work to get to this point and I want the 'dr' in front of my name even though I'd never go by that Haha. But its really tough leaving oakley every morning but thankfully he's with family so its a bit easier. He is totally fine on his formula...we figured out he's not allergic to anything, he doesn't have reflux, he just really hated his bottles lol. He would suck so hard he would collapse the nipple and then woukd get so mad that he would just scream and refuse to eat. So we got some Dr. Browns vented bottles and magic! He eats perfectly now unless he's tired lol. He had a skin rash on Friday that made his little penis super swollen - poor baby! He's fine now thankfully! He was cooing and that doctor too lol. Such a flirt!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and I don't think the bleeding I had was AF...still kinda bleeding off and on now. Seems like every time DH and I dtd I bleed the next day. I haven't been taking my temp since coming back to work...might get easier now that I get up at a set time every day. I'll start again maybe tomorrow. Hard to tell what's going on with my cycle bc of the mirena although I must say I kind of live it already despite all the bleeding as I hated taking a pill every day.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels lovely to hear from you so sorry you've been super busy, you must be exhausted!! I can go most of the day without feeling any movement and then somedays baby goes crazy and I feel like someone is washing up in my tummy with soft beat kicks, (my placenta is at the front and cushions them a bit) I do worry when I don't feel much for a while though :wacko: it's so stressful still. 

Sam so sorry about your hub's op and that the recovery time will be long, gosh you really don't need that added pressure at the moment - could he have delayed the op then? I suppose there's never a good time but still that is super stressful when you're so far along! I hope he's not in too much pain tho and does recover quickly! 

Lindsay what a flirt Oakley is! That made me laugh. I think it's normal to still be bleeding and your cervix might be more sensitive leading to bleeding after :sex: I've heard that so many times before. I really hope Oakley gets fully better soon poor little man! 

Rach how you feeling at the moment Hun? Do you think you could get to a doctor? 

Jess that's great news what your consultant said I think. I couldn't agree with him more. The clomid was my radical doctor's idea but he's a bit wacky and tries anything, most consultants would not have agreed to put me on the clomid and anyway I was put on it in part because my period didn't come back. I do think the clomid helped me tho but who knows right? I so hope you catch your post mc more fertile bandwagon soon!! 

I will post a bump pic this weekend! 

Happy 28 weeks kels!! I am 2 days away from 3rd tri I think :wohoo:


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay- Glad Oakley is doing better with the formula and the new bottles. That stinks about your bleeding, is it just light bleeding? I don't think we will try this cycle. I think I will wait until next just to make sure everything is healed up in there. 

Mel- wowsers, 3rd-tri already!!! Wooohoooo!!! :happydance:

AFM - I had a little bit of spotting/ light bleeding again today but its all been kinda dark. Do you girls think I should count this as AF yet or not until I get red bleeding?


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - Woohoo for third trimester! You'll all have your little ones before I know it! 

Jess - the bleeding is really light...I use a regular tampon and if it weren't gross to do it, it would last all day most days and if we don't dtd then I can just use a panty liner the next day or I'll have nothing. I've had some cramping since yesterday so maybe AF is coming for real this time? I kinda hope so but I've read with mirena your AF can stop coming all together so maybe I won't get another one until they take it out. We refrained from dtd for 2 days now so we'll see how the bleeding goes today. 

Kelsey - how long are you going to work for? Have a date set yet? Any more scans for you?


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess- as long as it turns to red bleeding I would count AF as starting whenever the spotting brown stuff started but if it clears up and then goes to red bleeding I would count that as the beginning if AF...does that make sense? Lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I would count red blood as start of AF. See what the next few days bring as the first AF after D&C can be a little odd as you know. My AF's after mine was the best I had had in a few years.

Lindsay -I hope the bleeding is just the coil settling down, maybe your cervix still a bit irritated and that bleeds after dtd? Glad being back at work ins't too traumatic and that it is a mean as to and end for longer term quality time with Oakley. Glad he is more settled on the formula. 

Mel - wow nearly 3rd tri!! I took a bump pic wednesday but just haven't had chance to post, I'll try to later.

afm - OH knee a bit better, stopped bleeding now but needs to keep it elevated when not on his crutches. I am having a better day today but my maternity leave has been delayed by one day (next Friday) as work so short staffed they asked me to do one more extra day so I have a full week next week.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls, I have had a bit more bleeding today so I guess I will keep counting this as AF. Is it not really red though. Its mostly brown with some red tinges. Maybe since I never really bled after the D&C there's still some old blood that needs to come out. :wacko:

Lindsay - that stinks about the bleeding and always needing to be "prepared" for that but at least its not too heavy. I hope it goes away soon. :yipee: for making it through your first week. I bet you will really appreciate your time with little Oakley this weekend. 

Sam -Glad OH is doing a little better with his knee. Hopefully the recovery is not as long as they originally told you. That stinks that you have to work an extra day but I am sure they really appreciate it since they are short staffed. 

AFM - I took the day off today to study since I had to work last Saturday. Chris stayed home too so he has been a bit distracting but I did get a good chunk done. He worked on some chores most of the day to try to stay out my way :thumbup: The weather is supposed to be windy this weekend but since we did not go boating last weekend and next weekend we have a wedding to go to, we are getting ready to head out and just spend the night in a boat slip at our marina and come back in tomorrow. Planning on taking the homework with me but hoping to get some relaxing done too. 

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - How exciting you're so close to your maternity leave!! How long do you get off?? You guys get like a year over there, right?? And yes, going back to work was hard but it is a means to an end to graduate and hopefully get a job closer to home. I'm hoping to teach college courses when I graduate to give myself a bit more flexible of a schedule and summers off :) Plus I'm weird and I love making presentations and designing diagrams so I think it will be a good fit for me. 

Jess - I remember my AF was very odd after the D&C. Right after I got it, I had practically no bleeding at all and then 2 days later it came on really heavy and stayed for about a week and then I spotted for a week and then it took another 2 weeks or so to get AF. Hopefully it'll get a bit more normal for you soon! I'm not sure if I'm still waiting on AF or not. I kinda think what I had a week or so ago was it but I'm not really sure. They say I can spot like this for 90 days after mirena insertion, so hopefully it won't take that long, although it doesn't really bother me since it's just a panty liner most days. 

AFM - Little Oakley is sleeping right now. I had to resist holding him all day to actually get some chores around the house done. I think I've gotten more done around the house today than I did when I stayed home all day - funny how that happens. I guess I kept telling myself I could take care of it the next day  
Kirk and I were invited to a bon fire tonight but it's been really cold lately, not sure it will be warm enough for Oakley to be outside all night. Might go just for the earlier part of the night. 
Little man is stirring...time to go! Hope you ladies are having a good weekend!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: everyone

pink sorry you have to work extra boo! Oh well not long at all to go and then you can put your feet up and eat ice cream until you get your baby! Or will you need to be on call to run around after your hubs :wacko: hope not so much, you need to rest too now... 

Lindsay glad you got stuff done! I would only go for a little while to the bonfire too with little Oakley. 

Jess, It's really hard getting a balance between studying and everything else isn't it? Especially when you have a lot on and you always feel the deadlines. I found university fun but very stressful for deadlines, I'm not sure I could go back to that - it was 10 years ago now lol unless there was something I really wanted to do, I REALLY admire you for doing it, hope you can relax too and enjoy the wedding and more boat trips if the weather changes. 

Not feeling many kicks recently :wacko: just a few light ones each day, I wish I could feel much stronger ones, stupid front placenta! Hubs can barely feel anything through my tummy, he has once but not strongly iykwim.


----------



## confusedprego

morning ladies!! 

Oakley didn't last long at the bon fire last night, actually he didn't even make it to the lighting of the bon fire lol. Once the temp dropped below 50 even bundled in his car seat surrounded by blankets, he wasn't havin it, so we headed out pretty early. I was tired anyway! 

Mel - don't worry about not feeling too many kicks, I swear it wasn't until around 32 weeks that I felt Oakley a lot and even then there would be days he would be quiet. I swear every weekend I would freak out that he wasn't moving and then once I went back to my normal schedule at work I would feel him again. I also had an anterior placenta, so it does make it difficult to feel them for a little while. Don't stress! Any more thoughts on c-section vs. natural?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks lindsay. Aww good for Oakley, he knows where it's warm and comfortable and he wants to be there haha! 

I'm really swaying much more towards a natural birth now! I think that panicking about the baby's safety when so many women do it is a bit silly really, a bit irrational. Also I want to try again 4 months after this one so I think a c section makes that plan a bit 
harder as there's more risk if it's not healed isn't there? You had a relatively good experience didn't you?


----------



## confusedprego

yea I think if you have a c-section it will be more difficult for you to start trying again quickly. I was terrified of delivery but maybe I just had a great experience but it went very smoothly and there wasn't any moment during it that I was concerned about Oakley being in danger. I could hear his heartbeat the whole time and could tell the nurses and doctors were really there for him. The contractions in the beginning were difficult but I was induced, so I think that makes them harder to deal with. See how the rest of your pregnancy goes and go with your gut. The recovery time was why I didn't want a c-section but I've had a couple friends lately that have gotten a section that seemed to recover very quickly. 

Kirk is making me breakfast right now - so excited! he makes the best breakfasts :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, ohhh jealous about the breakfast! I really fancied a proper cooked breakfast this morning! Enjoy!! xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 27 weeks Mel! :yipee: 3rd Tri!! :wohoo:


----------



## korink26

Lindsay so glad that Oakley is doing better with eating. It seems so often it's the bottle that needs to be changed. I registered for a bunch of Aventi bottles, and now I'm maybe regretting my decisions because I'll be stuck with a bunch of bottles that won't work with the LO. Nothing you can do though, it's all trial and error. How fun when we can start calling you "Dr. Lindsay"!!! Keep at it hun, you'll be so happy when you're all done. I don't really have a date in mind to stop working. Probably work right up until....which I'm kind of dreading but we'll see how I'm feeling. It'll be nice that it's right around the holidays so I'll have some days off for HOliday anyway, and then maybe I'll get lucky and go into labor and not have to worry about going back to work after xmas? Wishful thinking? :) 
Jessie your temps seem to be pretty normal for AF temps, so I think you're right with when you counted CD1 as. Did you get lots of studying done on Friday? Lucky you to still be able to go on the boat---it's been 40's and non stop rain here. boooo! Do you have a test date set yet or you'll schedule it when you feel ready? 
Sam one more week of work!!! You lucky girl you---I bet you're just so excited. How have you been feeling? Getting to the really uncomfortable point yet? Is OH able to get around a bit on his own or are you having to take care of him totally? Can't wait to see your bump pic, I took one on Thursday and meant to post it but didn't get a chance. I will soon!
Mel---3rd Trimester! Woohoo! I always worry about movement because it always seems like others describe their movement as being more constant and more distinct. But Lindsay and Sam have helped calm me a bit, although like you, I still worry. That sucks that hubby hasn't been able to feel the movement much yet, but you'll get there. DH got all teary eyed the first time he felt it. Now we just laugh at what my stomach looks like when the babies rolling all over. Need a bump shot from you momma!! As for c-section vs natural---I think I'd be more afraid of the c-section just because I hate the thought of surgery. I'm sure I'll get so nervous when the time comes, but right now I'm a crazy person and I'm excited to experience the whole giving birth process. Of course after I get the epidural :) You'll know how you feel once you get closer, and hopefully your Dr. won't make you make a decision way in advance.
Rach how you doing babycakes?
AFM-Went on a maternity clothes shopping spree this weekend :blush: I had stopped at Motherhood Maternity (not sure if that's by you guys?) to look for an outfit for my shower and just found way too many cute things. I feel guilty because there's so many other things I could have bought with that money. Ugg...but I'm not a big shopper at all, so it's not like I do this often. Oh well, at least I have an outfit for my shower as long as I don't get huge over these next 2 weeks! Shower is coming up on the 27th! Hope everybody else had a great weekend!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey ladies! 

Kelsey - its good you went on a shopping spree! You deserve to be comfortable during your pregnancy and cute while you're at it! I spent a ton on maternity clothes but enjoyed every penny of them! Plus, you'll need them again for the next one, right?! Having oakley has totally given me baby fever for the next one which I'm not sure if that's normal or.not lol. I want to start considering taking my mirena out by next year at this time but we will see how close I so to being done with school. No later than may of 2014 which is my 30th birthday month. Just hoping and praying we don't go through another loss, but will try to prepare myself just in case. 

On my way home now, this week is still really difficult...hope it will get better soon.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! :wave: Sorry i haven't been on. Kinda feeling odd since all this stuff has been going on with AF. If you're asking, AF still isn't here. Although this evening i went to the bathroom and saw more red than i have in the last 2 1/2 months. So that's a start, HOPEFULLY. I been getting tons and tons of nosebleeds too. I've had problems with nosebleeds my whole life. I have blood clots in them at the end. Idk what is going on with my body. Geesh! I haven't gotten to read up on anyones posts so i'm going to go do that now! Oh, i saw this on facebook and thought it was so funny and so cute for a baby shower.
 



Attached Files:







cute.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

Aw rach I'm sorry about AF. That's got to be so frustrating for you! I hope she shows up for real today! How's everything else going for you? Do you still like your job? You and Andrew doing well? What does he think about everything that's been going on? Does he want you to go to the doc too? Sometimes I found that dtd would bring on AF..it was probably all a coincidence but DH liked to take the credit lol. 

Afm - second week of work sucks still but I have a plan in place now to work on to get to graduation so I feel a little less stressed. Just like you Jess I hate my commute. With no traffic it takes just under an hour to get in and a typical trip in before major rush hour is an hour and a half and the trip home is usually closer to 2 hours....thankfully my boss is out with her daughter who just had a baby girl so I've been able to sneak out real early but not sure how I'll balance full days...cross that bridge when I have to I guess. 

Jess - how's the house search going? I'll have to start checking your chart again. I decided I'm going to start temping tm and I'll take it when DH gets up since he almost always gets up before oakley. Should work! We'll see what this mirena does to the temps. My spotting seems to have stopped so that's exciting.


----------



## korink26

Thanks Lindsay, when I think about I really do enjoy every penny of my new clothes as well :) I hope I can wear them again for #2, but with our crazy seasons here it depends when I get PG next time! If i'm huge in summer I won't be able to wear any of the sweaters or anything I bought! I think work will suck for awhile. I think we get so used to the everyday swing of things, and then when we're taken out of it for awhile, it takes us awhile to get back into it. Especially when you have a baby at home waiting for you! Omg, 1 1/2-2 hr commute?!?!!? I can't imagine....
Rach WTH, your body is bleeding out of the wrong end!!!
Jess has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## confusedprego

I bought a ton of like sweater wrap type things that I ended up wearing all summer too bc the ac was so high at work so maybe you'll be able to wear them again lol


----------



## confusedprego

How's everyone doing? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA. I have been trying to get on here but life has just been crazy with work and DH has been dealing with a bit of anxiety I've been trying to help him with.

Happy 35 weeks Sam! Is next week. Your last week of work? Gosh it won't be long for you now! Did you have a shower at work? I haven't check per our journal but how did you make out with the rug? 

Happy 29 weeks Kelsey! That's great you did some shopping for yourself! :happydance: I can't remember but which theme did you finally decide on for your room? Big weekend next week with your shower!! Where is your bump pic!!??

Lindsay - that drive sounds crazy!!! I don't know how you do it!! As far as the home search, we haven't really seen anything we like yet but we are still going to go for it and just get an apartment or something. We are meeting with a real estate agent on Monday to discuss listing our house. 

Rach - did you get AF or what? That is very strange about the nose bleeds. I really wish you could see the doctor. 

Mel- how are thing going with you? Any more thoughts on delivery?

AFM- I had some spotting yesterday and today so not sure what's going on. The bleeding I had last week never really got red so maybe it wasn't AF. :shrug: I am taking my temps so well see what happens over the next few days. Chris and I are heading to Sarasota for a wedding tomorrow so although I wish we were boating I am excited about the wedding. We are going to head down early to try to hit the outlet mall and enjoy the area.


----------



## babydust818

Jess i hope you have a great day tmrw. The bleeding is strange. Maybe this is your AF? It sucks not knowing. I wish i would have temped this whole time so i could have saw some sort of pattern. So i believe AF is here! It's like... weird. I have to actually use a pad so therefore it is AF but it's not heavy at all. Sometimes it's their and sometimes it's not. It's so weird. This is what i'll call AF though. This whole time i haven't had anything at all so to have enough to make contact with the pad makes me feel somewhat better. Going to get me a thermometer though. Def need to! Not going to buy that same brand i got before.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! 

I think my AF has started too!! I'm thinking the bleeding I had before wasn't AF. We're all having weird bleeding issues!! I've been crampy today and bleeding a bit of red as of earlier, so we'll see if it keeps going. The last time I had bleeding I didn't have any cramps so i think it was just from putting the mirena in. We'll see if this bleeding goes somewhere though because they did say I could spot for up to 90 days - insane! 

Kirk and I had a pretty good weekend. Had our first night out with friends together without the little man last night and we pretty much decided we're done with bars altogether lol. We felt so old not being able to hear anything anyone was saying and would just rather have been somewhere else but it was really nice to see our friends! Today was a little rough since we had to get up with Oakley but honestly he's so good with sleeping that it hasn't been that bad. Can't believe it's already time to go back to work tomorrow... :( 

Hope everyone else had a nice weekend!! Jess - Sarasota sounds nice! I've been there before - it was beautiful! Hope you guys had a great time at the wedding :)


----------



## confusedprego

So I was wrong...no AF for me! I have only been temping for a fee days but I had a temp drop this morning so I'm hoping that might mean AF is almost here for real. How long after a temp drop does it usually start? Within the day I'm hoping. Now I'm thinking the bleeding I had a few weeks ago was AF. I think I will count it as AF as its the closest thing I've had so far. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Birthday Kelsey! :cake: Oh my gosh, your shower is this weekend isn't it? Be sure to post lots of pics on FB!!!

Happy 36 weeks Sam!! Oh my gosh you are so close now!!! So are you officially on maternity leave? How is DH doing with his leg?

Lindsay- so did AF finally show up? I usually get mine within a day or so of the temperature drop. Are you back into your routine now that you are back at work?

Mel- how are things going with you? When are you moving to your new place?

Rach- how are you doing? Did you get your thermometer?

AFM - I stayed home today to start some real studying. Got quite a bit done so I am feeling pretty good about that. Chris stayed home too so that was a bit distracting but overall a pretty productive day. :thumbup: I don't know if I told you girls but Chris has been dealing with a lot of anxiety lately. The doctor put him on Prozac but he's been having a real hard time on it due to the side effects. Does anyone have any experience with this? I just want him to feel better soon! 
Well better get off to bed, I do have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - hope studying went well! When's your next exam? I don't have much experience with prozac but a couple of my friends do, I'd be happy to ask them any questions you might have, they're very open about it! I am back at work and it really sucks lol. The commute is killing me, I used to be able to leave early enough to beat traffic but its really hard to do that now, plus I can never leave early enough in the afternoon to beat traffic so even if I did beat the traffic in the morning I won't in the afternoon and that makes for a really long day for our parents with oakley....plus I miss him, of course. But it just makes me that more determined to graduate! Hoping a little over a year from now I'll be getting really close and kirk and I will be thinking about the next baby :) 

Happy birthday Kelsey! Hope you had a great day! 

I want to see bump pics from all you ladies! A lady here at work is pregnant and she has the cutest bump! Made me miss mine!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 

Jess what kind of side effects has he been having? I know a couple ppl who were on Prozac including my grandfather. I haven't heard any of them having any side effects, but i was on Paxil a long time ago. I remember it made me feel nauseous sometimes and i was actually mean on it. I'm glad you got to study! It really frys your brain when you try to pack so much info into it lol. I hope you're doing well. I see you're close to O'ing on your chart! WOOHOO.

Lindsay i can't imagine how hard it is to leave Oakley when you go to work. My friend has been going through the same feelings and she so badly wants to be a stay at home mom until he gets a little older. I totally get what she's saying. I know i'd be the same way. How is Kirk doing with it all? Have you had anymore odd bleeding? 

My AF was so weird. You'd think after not getting it for almost 2 1/2 months that i'd have bad bleeding and cramping, but nope. It was def AF because it was a lot of blood at times but it was so weird because there would be a lot and then 5 hours later there would be nothing. It would keep doing that. So strange. I'm going to send in paperwork to get on the states health plan. I pay a certain amount every month but at least i'll have some insurance to do what i've got to do! Whenever i can make that appt to figure things out i will be anxious but also super nervous that they'll tell me something is severely wrong. It's better knowing though. Today is going to be a beautiful day. Going to 80!! Then the temps are suppose to drop down in the 50's for the rest of the week. Wahh!! So i FINALLY found a girls name i am in love with and am going to name my little girl it if i have one! The name is Aria. I just love it so so so much! What do you girls think of it? 

Kelsey.... Mel.... Sam where have you all been?!!?!? Like Linds said, we need belly pics!! I also wanna know how you girls are feeling and doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 

Lindsay - Oh i know what you mean about the commute. We have been dealing with that crap for 7 yeas now. That's why we need to move. We just can't take it anymore. With working so much and then having such a long drive, it just makes the day way too long!! And stressful!!!

Rach - I think its great that you are applying for that insurance so you can get some answers!!! How is work going for you by the way?

Kelsey - Happy 30 weeks!! :happydance: Wowsers!!!

AFM - I am home today to do some studying. Work has been really stressful so I am really glad to not be there. I need to make my next exam before the end of next month so I really need to get cracking!!! Its been really hard to go to class the 2 nights a week after working all day AND studying. 

Chris has been having a lot of sleepless nights with the Prozac, and he says he feels warm tingly feels all over and kind of out of body almost on it. The tingly feelings wake him up at night. He started taking 20mg right before bed because some people say it makes you tired, that was not the case with him so he started taking it during the day. He said he was feeling really weird at work, almost like he couldn't function. We decided to switch to the non-generic brand (some people say it has less side effects) and cut back to 10mg a day. If he does ok with that we will work our way back up to 20mg. The doctor was really annoyed with him when we saw her Wednesday because she really feels like he needs 20mg and was not giving it a chance but he was feeling so odd on it and seriously had not slept for several days so I think its good he cut back. He also said it had decreased his appetite to where food was almost a turn off.


----------



## babydust818

Jess - i remember when i was on my anti-depressant i had somewhat similar symptoms at first. I remember i would be WIDE awake at night. Never felt tired. I was nauseous and i remember i felt jumpy. READY TO GO like i had tons and tons of caffeine. My legs i remember were like restless. They would keep rubbing against each other. I wasn't even trying to do it. It's hard to explain. I definitely think reducing the dose will help it. Once he gets use to it then he can up the dose. The doctor seems shitty because it's not about what she wants.. she has to work with her patients. If he's feeling like that he needs to do exactly what he's doing (reducing dose). I hope it helps him! How have you been other than stressed? Have you been BDing the last few days? Or are you trying to take a break right now?

Hope everyone else is doing good. Seems like we're drifting apart :( Makes me so sad! We can not let this happen!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - Noooooooooo we will not drift!!!!! I am going to go find those other girls and get them and their bumps back over here ASAP!!! :trouble:

Did you stop taking your anti-depressants or what did you end up doing? Chris is a lawyer and he over thinks everything so he is definitely thinking a lot about these meds now and I think they are causing him extra anxiety. The doctor that prescribed them was our primary care and she was definitely frustrated. When we went there to talk to her about the issues, she was like... so what do you want to do? We were just sitting there kinda dumbfounded, I mean, she's the doctor. Anyway, his therapist can't prescribe meds but thinks our plan of starting on the lower dose will be good. I just want him to feel better!

No real planed BDing for me. We're just kinda NTNP. I have even been super bad about taking my vitamins. I should probably go take one now that I am thinking about it. I think maybe we will start next month. My AF was so odd I am not even sure the environment is good in there this month.

How about you? Are you still BDingand letting whaever happens happen? Are you using OPKs or anything?


----------



## babydust818

I did stop taking the anti-depressants. The doctor had me on them when i was just like 13/14. My dad has always said the depression is "in your head". So i kept that in my mind and ended up not taking them. Just to get it out there.. i totally DISAGREE with him. I truly think i need to go back on them again. Depression runs in my family. My grandfather had it real bad, my sister has it, my mom, me. I definitely think if Chris tries it at the 10mg he will feel a lot better. If he doesn't, then his doctor needs to prescribe him something else. It's not fun waking up feeling super funny or not even getting to sleep. Has he started the 10mg yet? If so, has he felt any difference?

As for BDing, i think that sounds like a good plan for you! With your weird AF and all the stress this past few weeks, NTNP sounds good. No need to add anymore stress onto your schedule right now. I'm actually doing the same. I think i'm going to do an OPK here and there but not really 'try'. I was going to go full blast into TTC again but i sat and thought about it. I feel like it's going to happen when it's meant to. I've tried everything i possibly can on my side of the fence, have had no luck. So, it's going to happen when it's meant to. :) I had a little cry session the other day. Andrews sister is pregnant with her 5th and she went to her appt and they didn't find a heartbeat. So, they had her come in for a sono the next day and thankfully found the heartbeat. It just made me so emotional between thinking about miscarriages and the fact that she's PG. I never hear Andrew say much about the whole TTC thing but the other day he said "when is it going to be our turn?". Made me happy to hear him say that. 

I'm making homemade vegetable soup. I got it in the crock pot. It smells so yum in here. I made some last week and it came out SO good and didn't make enough LOL. So i had to make more. 

Any Halloween plans anyone? Any parties? I just feel like dressing up. I swear i do all the things you're suppose to do with your child. I don't know if that's my way of coping with it or if i'm just a kid at heart LOL. I want to dress up as a zombie pin up. Would be fun!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls! 

No we are not drifting apart, we all get together again at some point!! I have been working so much that I now have a bad cold, cough and sore throat so having to slow right down and cancel some social things so now have time for bnb

Rach and jess as you know I was diagnosed with reactive depression when i was going through my mc's it's the lowest point ive been in my life. I've never had it before but it really floored me. Personally i think take something if it helps. I hope the Prozac helps Chris Jess I really feel for him - I would never want to go through that again and my depression was only reactive meaning it would get better xxx

Kels here is a bump pic! kels are you sure you should work right up to the end? I am a bit worried about you doing that, you need energy for labour! 

Sam you're sooooo close!! 

Lindsay loved your pic of your DH and Oakley on fb! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







3rd tri bump2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 29 weeks Mel!!!! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jess :hugs: 

I've got a horrid chest infection and a cold :-( think I'm going to have to go to the docs tomorrow, bit worried it's going to affect the baby :wacko:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Mel! Sorry you are not feeling well. I think it's a good idea you are heading to the docs for some relief! Don't worry about Me-mo, people get sick all the time while pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, how you doing with all the studying? 
Rach how was the soup!? :munch:


----------



## babydust818

I agree with Jess, don't worry about little me-mo. I do hope you start feeling better though!! The soup was delicious. Your bump is ADORABLE! It's nice and round. I wish i could rub it LOL!! Can't believe you're 29 weeks!!!! The time has flew by.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks rach, glad you enjoyed the soup you're making me want to eat it!!


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - cutest bump picture!! love it!! sorry you're feeling sick but loads of people have gotten colds while pregnant and have healthy happy babies! I know fevers are more to worry about but otherwise just get to the doc for relief for yourself :) 

Jess - so sorry about DH! I've been suffering from bad anxiety since going back to work and I was afraid it was from the mirena but the doctor said that it is unlikely and more likely to be because I'm away from Oakley now and the hormones may be just intensifying my feelings but as I settle, so should the anxiety. She said if it doesn't she would like me to consider medication but I just hate taking pills, so I'd really rather not do that, but we'll see, I think I'm driving my DH crazy sometimes because I just get so stressed out. 

Rach - we won't drift!! the thread has been a bit quiet but we will all come back together! How's your job doing and when do you think you'll make it to the doctor?? I think it will make you so much happier to hear what a doctor has said and get on track to figuring out what's going on. 

AFM - we're waiting for Sandy to hit - supposed to be the worst storm in over 100 years here - Jess - was it bad for you?? I'm assuming I won't be going to work tomorrow or Tuesday just as a precaution. The power companies are terrible here and so many people lose power. I have my MIL staying with us while it goes on. 
Turns out the bleeding I had in September was my AF according to my doctor and most likely the bleeding I had on Monday was my AF and how I can expect it to be from now on - crazy! one day AF?! kinda makes me nervous but that's pretty awesome at the same time.


----------



## filipenko32

How bad will the storm be Lindsay? I love storms! But not if they cause mass destruction. That's funny about your af! Prob takes a while to get back to normal does it especially when bf is finished. Good in some ways! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

The storm is supposed to be the worst the northeast has seen in over a century! I love storms too, I can't wait for it to start but hoping we don't lose power for too long! I'm already planning on not going to work tomorrow and most likely not on Tuesday either - so I'm super excited to spend some extra time with Oakley - especially since we were at a wedding yesterday that both Kirk and I were in so we were away from him from 930AM saturday until around 930AM this morning. We didn't get much sleep so kirk is upstairs sleeping but I can't peel myself away from the little guy. He took a long nap earlier, I probably should have laid down then but he doesn't usually take long naps so I assumed he be up pretty quick. 

Now I'm just rambling...lol hope you ladies are having a good weekend!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am here too!! No drift!

I had mum and brother and soon to be SIL last weekend and Mum only went away on Wednesday. OH still off work and on the crutches so I have been having to do everything still and the lack of sleep has been getting me really down. I have popped onto BnB but not really posted much. 

Jess - I am sorry to hear Chris is struggling. I think here in the UK it is still used but doesn't have great press. My best friend OH has been on various anti depression meds and sometimes has to self adjust his dosage due to SE and work up to higher levels, so what Chris is doing seems sound. I think his SE are very common, I found this on one site.

Very common (affect more than 2 in 10 people)
Difficulty sleeping (insomnia).
Headache.
Feeling sick (nausea).
Diarrhoea.
Fatigue.

I was on Citalopram for 6 months when I first started working as a nurse 9 years ago. I don't think it was true depression as such but more like anxiety and situational depression (i.e work place induced). It can take upto 2-4 weeks for it start to be effective so he might not feel the benefit just yet.

I love your pics on FB, you looked wonderful at the wedding.

Mel - love the bump pic (saw it on FB too) I get the impression your house looks fab just from your hallway mirror!! 29 weeks already!! I hope you feel better and I agree I don't think it will have any impact on me-mo. Just think of the new antibodies you are creating that will help him afterwards!! Have you thought about the flu and whooping cough jabs (once you are feeling better?)

Kelsey -30 weeks wow!!! Where has the time gone? It seems like forever to me with my pg but then it seems to me that yours has flown by!! Hope you had a fab time with your shower. How are your ob appointments going?

Rachel - Glad there is something you can be doing to find out a bit more with what is going on with your cycles/AF. Like you say knowing something is better than not knowing and then if something is found then it can be worked upon. 

afm - I have said a bit above about me. I have been a bit down the last few days probably due to lack of sleep/being so uncomfortable. OH still off work and on crutches so I have been having to do everything which isn't helping. I feel a bit angry at times thinking this is the time he should be looking after me. I did get him to do my toes as I am struggling to reach them now! Today has been much better and we had a nice chat about things once the baby is born. Had a mw appointment during the week, smartie is still head down but not engaged yet. In some ways I want him out but other times so scared about being a mum want him to stay in forever!


----------



## babydust818

Sam i can understand your frustration. I know it can't be fun being 9 months pg and waiting on your H. I'm so sorry. I also totally understand about being scared to be a mom! It's something you get so excited for but when you REALLY think about it, it's soo intimidating! You're gonna be a wonderful mother Sam! Don't you worry. All of us have to start somewhere. xoxoxo

Lindsay stay safe!!!!! My family lives in NY and i am so worried about them. I saw a little bit of what is predicted to happen and that's some f'd up shtuff! Did you buy a bunch of groceries just in case? I hope so. Do you have a generator? I am glad you get to be home with little Oakley though!! :) And WOW 1 day AF. That's crazy. Lucky you!

Kels - OMG LOVE the pics of your baby shower!! Your bump is beautiful. 

AFM just sitting here making some chili for dinner! I hate how cold it has gotten. Wahh!!! Tmrw at my work they're having a 'trunk or treat'. They fill their trunks full of candy for kids to go 'trick or treating'. I wish i had a kid to do it with :( Oh well, my turn will come. I hope you all have a good evening. Stay warm and safe from that Sandy!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - be safe with that storm. I have a friend up near Ocean City and she has been posting just awful pics of the flooding and waves on FB. It's crazy. We are so used to hurricanes here in Florida but this one seems exceptionally bad. We still have a lot of strong wind here but that's about it. Chris' boss is on a cruise this week that left from Canada and is supposed to be coming down the East Coast. I can't even imagine what that must the like with the pics I've seen and the strong wind gusts we are getting here so far away!

Sam - I know what you mean about being scared to be a Mom. I am not overly motherly either but I think it just happens. When you see little smartie for the first time your heart will probably melt and that would be it!!! Sorry your O/H is still so laid up. This IS the time when he should be taking care of you!!! Do you have your hospital bag packed and everything ready just in case? Thanks for the info on the meds, I have heard that about the 2-4 weeks until you feel the full effects so I hope that will be soon. He seems to be doing a lot better on the 10mg but he's still a bit anxious so he either is not feeling the benefits yet or he really needs that higher dose and he needs to start gradually moving up to that. 

Mel - My studying is going well this time I think. It has also been nice to have a couple days off of work. Its been so crazy there. I need to get these exams done so I can start looking for a different job. You were going to be moving into a house weren't you? I wasn't sure when that will be.

Kelsey - where are you?? We need an update on your shower. Since Rach mentioned some pics you must have some posted on FB so I will have to go take a look. 

Rach - all of your cooking sounds fabulous. I am a terrible cook, but I can follow instructions well!!! :) Thinking of that, maybe I should go set something out for Chris tonight.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rachel - your chilli sounds fab. I think I am going to start cooking lots of things to freeze for afterwards like chilli, Bolognase sauce, casseroles etc as OH DOES NOT cook! If I am not there his meals consist of cereal and toast. I remember him once phoning me at work to ask how to put the oven on! (to give him his due it, was new when we did up the kitchen!). Hope your family are okay in NY.

Lindsay - I hope the worst of the storm misses you, be safe. How is little Oakley? We are getting all the report over here about it and it looks bad form the pictures. One of the ladies from work is in Florida just now and says is windy but she is supposed to fly home on Thursday from NY, not sure if that will happen or not. 1 day AF - is that to be expected from the coil? Wow!

Jess - glad the studying is going a bit better this time. How is the house hunting going for you? OH keep looking at houses, he was ll for going to view one this week and although I wouldn't mind moving I don't think now it quite the right time!! Maybe later next year when things are more settled.

Kels - I agree with Rach you looked fab at your shower, perfect little bump. Loved the Halloween theme too!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sam aww I can imagine your frustrated, tired and a bit resentful you have to be waiting n your OH when you're weeks away from giving birth, I am struggling to get off the sofa now and I'm not quite 30 weeks yet! Massive hugs to you and I hope your OH is not in any great pain. I am a little anxious about giving birth too, it dominates my thoughts ATM. For me though I just want the baby to be out safe, I am not worried about the pain etc ATM. I am a bit anxious about being a mum too! It's scary that we don't have long left really, i mean by mid January we will all be mums - me you and keels - no more so much me time lol! When exactly is your due date? Everything is going to work out though, it's very exciting too isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I can imagine that having some days off work is a God send when you're studying too. How did that house hunting go? What kind of job do you think you'll go for? We are likely going to move in April / may next year, we really will need more space. This will mean moving into a nice big home outside of london (a million times cheaper!) and not our present 2 bed flat. Speaking of which...

Sam our flat is nice and modern and I'm a bit of a house proud type person - love putting up photos pics flowers etc etc, I'm putting up golden lights around a table today because I saw them on the nigella Saturday kitchen show in her house lol! But it's just a modern 2 bed flat type thing that you'd find anywhere, you know wooden floors White wall and doors etc 

Rach I hope your family will be ok! It is worrying isnt it? I didn't realise the seriousness until i saw it on the news and 

Lindsay I saw Maryland on the news yesterday, the sea was going crazy, I hope you're ok Hun! Cant be fun with a baby in tow too :nope: xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Kels going to check out fb now!


----------



## confusedprego

I haven't gotten to check out too much of what you guys said but just wanted let you guys know we're all doing OK here! There's some crazy flooding around here but we still have power and even though the lights keep flickering, I don't think we'll lose it. The worst of the storm is done - thankfully! The wind was insane last night, I couldn't sleep just listening to it. We have a 200+ year old house so I just kept listening to the roof, hoping it would stay on! lol We did get a roof leak in our guest room (thankfully my MIL is in that room otherwise we would have never known!). DH is a workaholic and headed into work today even though everything is shut down! Oakley and I are going to hang out here and I'll probably head back to work tomorrow. I caught a cold over the weekend and I'm just hoping and praying I don't give it to Oakley..glad to have had a couple days home to rest it off.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess - with the latest roof leak Kirk is insisting we finish this house and put it on the market, so looks like I"ll be house hunting soon too!! woohoo!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lindsay, I was worrying about you!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## korink26

Lindsay so glad to hear you're all doing good! Kirk sounds like Ryan---no matter how bad the blizzards we have here, he'll still insist on driving the 45 miles to work. I hope you feel better and hope lil Oakley stays healthy! I see your temping again--so I'll be stalking your chart! Now you shouldn't have any questions hopefully about what is AF and what isn't (although I think you said your temps are a bit wild to start with on the Mirena).
Jess your temps this month have been interesting--especially todays. Are you guys preventing this month or NTNP? Sorry to hear that Chris is struggling with some anxiety. Hope he finds some medication that helps him out without all the nasty side effects. He's a lucky man to have a loving supportive wife like you <3 
Rach how did AF end up? Did it get more normal? I hope you have a normal cycle month, and no more of the 70 day crap! Anything new with the insurance stuff---will there be a long wait for it? Oh and I like the name Aria---very pretty---reminds me of Pretty Little Liars! And she's so pretty which makes the name even prettier :) Ohhh your veggie soup sounds soooo good! Andrew is lucky because you sound like such a good cook and baker! I'm lucky if I cook once/twice a week! how far is Andrew's sister now? You have such a positive outlook---it WILL happen for you guys!!!! How is your family in NY?!
Mel your bump is beautiful! Are you feeling any better yet? I hope I can make it the rest of this pregnancy without any colds---they're horrible! Speaking of, what are your guys thoughts on flu shots---my Dr. is practically forcing me to get one but I'm just leery for some reason. As far as working up until the end most people here do unless they have a medical reason not to. If I'm getting to 39 weeks and really not feeling well I'm sure my dr. will write me a note. Plus it will be the holidays so it will be extra hard for me to want to go to work anyway!! 
Sam--only a few weeks left and all the discomfort will be over! Tomorrow you're considered FULL TERM!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I hope that OH gets better real quick because you really need him right now to be helping you out! I hope you are taking time to relax and have YOU time.


----------



## korink26

Sorry for my long posts! Last week was such a busy week I only got to get on and skim every one in awhile! For my birthday DH made me breakfast in bed and then took me out to dinner after work. And then this weekend was my shower (which you all saw I think on fb) and I'm so glad it's over and it all went wonderful :) I had a college friend stay with me for the weekend so she kind of helped calm me. My mom works so hard at making each of our bridal showers and now baby showers so special and unique for us. I'm not sure how many of the pictures you could see but my mom spent so much time arranging different pumpkin arrangements and fall food, dips, drinks and snacks. We got a lot of lovely things and I'd say we have about $1000 worth of things to still get which we can now spread out between a couple paychecks (which is why I didn't want to wait until the end to have my shower). My breast pump is the most expensive thing we still have to get, otherwise it's mainly smaller/ish things. This week or weekend we have to do an online birthing class as Tuesday is our first class we actually have to go to the hospital for---it's a caring for your newborn and breastfeeding class. I still can't believe it's time for all this. I have a regular check up today after work and then again in 2 weeks and then it's about time that I have my weekly check ups! I'm starting to really panic about the health of the baby for some reason I'm having such a fear of stillbirth or chromosomal problems and a big fear of the umbilical cord wrapping around the baby. I just am so anxious for birth and for everything to hopefully be alright! Ok, sorry for the long posts and talking about myself so much when I know you all have your own things to worry about! Have a great Tuesday girls!
P.S--Mel---are you having a shower and if so when? Sam, did you have one already?
Oh and Pss---when I first got on our thread it said we have 13 guests viewing our thread---so it was popular today! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Just me on now - no one viewing!!

Kels - Glad you had such a good time and it wasn't too bad being the centre of attention. What sort of stuff did you get given? We don't tend to have baby showers over here, and I think I can say the same for Mel that we wont be having them. I did get some nice things from work when I left and lots of gifts from my patients as well as bits from friends and family so maybe we just get them in bits rather than at one organised do. I went through a stage around 30-34 weeks with exactly the same thoughts as you and was even considering c-section as I was so worried about stillbirth/cord etc. I still think about it, I suppose that's only natural, but when you think of how many births that are absolutely fine, Like Lindsay and Oakley then I am sure we will all be okay.

Rach - forgot to say :dohh: That I love the name Aria!! So pretty. I hope the insurance thing come through fast and that, like Kels said, your cycles settle back down to normal.

Lindsay - I haven't seen the news today but the radio has said how bad it has been. Glad you are okay with the weather and the leak can be repaired easily, bummer you are not feeling too good though and I hope it passes fast. My OH would be the same about going into work -men!. What other work do you need to do before you sell? 

Mel - Yep that was exactly how I was feeling! Your idea of the lights, courtesy of Nigella sounds great. It may be a modern flat but it how you decorate and with what that make it your own and from what i can see of your hallway I imagine you have a gorgeous house. I bet you will look forward to decorating a new house next year, a real family home. I am looking forward to putting up the Christmas lights/tree this year. I always do put them up but one year when OH out in Afghan I didn't bother as it was just me but this time and from now on its different!

afm -Just had my sort of MIL (hard to explain) over for lunch to say thanks for getting us some bits and pieces and for knitting LOTS of baby stuff. I really struggle with her sometimes as she is quite opinionated (her mum is German and by that I mean they have a way of speaking that is quite blunt). She has made her feelings known before about Mums returning to work (why have children in the first place then) and 'all the things we didn't have back then' etc etc. She is a heavy smoker (I am currently washing all the stuff she has brought round) and I am not looking forward to the discussion where we tell her we are not bringing our baby to her house to see her (through the haze of smoke) although she is welcome here. I feel as if I am coming across ungrateful, I hope not but she and I are so very different and OH is a bit scarred from his upbringing with her that I worry about what she will be like with my LO.

We are planning on seeing the new James Bond film tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## filipenko32

8 weeks naked, 23 weeks, 29 weeks naked...
 



Attached Files:







bump_pic_8weeks_3days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









bump23weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









nakedbump.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

Sam I definitely think you should stand your ground with your MIL. She can't expect you to take your baby round to a smoke filled house - will she understand do you think? I can imagine the person she is. My FIL is getting married again in March to a woman who I am not sure of (hub's mum died of cancer 4 years ago). I am really happy for my lovely FIL though as he is so happy. She's 'OK' but there's something about her I think is false IYKWIM!

Kels I have the same fears hun, I think we all do in varying degrees. It's really been helping me to watch those labour shows like 'Birth Stories' and OBEM. Also I have had the flu jab and I am getting the whopping cough vaccine on weds. I am a firm believer in vaccines but I totally appreciate your concerns... need to look at your photos


----------



## confusedprego

To all you ladies worried about birth - I had the same exact fears! Now that I've gone through it, it really is amazing how closely they monitor the baby! I was terrified about giving birth as my mom couldn't deliver naturally so I assumed I couldn't, but it all worked out fine and I know it will for you guys too! The doctors do this all the time and will recognize if something isn't right! 

Kels - I was temping and the last few days with the storm have been crazy so I haven't been - hope I remember to start back up again tomorrow - we'll see! glad your baby shower went well!! 

Sam - Sorry about your MIL - smoking is a tough one and you shouldn't feel bad about trying to shelter your baby from that! DH quit for our LO. 

I think DH and I are going to go look at some land nearby that has a trailer on it (not ideal) but we would eventually build a house on the property. Pretty excited to go see it!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls what do you think of these? We are having a Mose's basket you see until we move 4/5 months later https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...freestanding-crown-drape-and-rod-set-(white)/


----------



## pinksmarties

Love it Mel! I was looking at Claire de lune bedding, it is fab quality too. I love the bump pics, braver person than I am doing the naked belly shots!! MIL made comments on mine asking if I was sure I was only having one! I don't think I am too big, about right looking at some other bump pics. She also asked how much weight I had put on, no idea as I haven't weighed myself.

Thanks Lindsay. Seeing other having good births on here makes things a bit easier to imagine. Just seeing good births like yours helps. Just been watching the news and seeing how bad things have been over there. My mum smokes (only in her kitchen though) and I was thinking of staying with Dad at Christmas but I think she will be very uspet. I might broach the subject of MIL with OH sister (her daughter) as see what she thinks. Regardless baby will not be going there.

Hope you family are okay Rach.

Kels - forgot to say I had the flu and whooping cough vaccine but I also had my worries despite being a nurse. I went for the whooping cough as OH was really worried (recent outbreak in UK of newborn deaths) about it despite me thinking the risk was very small. I am going to make him have his flu jab too.


----------



## filipenko32

They are lovely things aren't they? Do you like the drapes? We already have the mose's basket you see, it's a Winnie the Pooh one  I want Me-mo to have extra cosiness with the mose's basket curtains. Oh and everyone is so different re bump sizes and shapes it's ridiculous to comment! I'd have been tempted to say to her that you thought the same thing about her but oops she's not pregnant :muaha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yes I do like the drapes, nice, simple and elegant not like the frou frou ones we saw earlier!!

:lol: I was kind of expecting it from her really, she wasn't being nasty but I don't think she really thinks either unless it is a topic with her strong opinions on. Did I put a recent bump pic on here? I know I did in my journal.

Forgot to ask are you still an innie? I was looking at your last pic. Mine is although getting close. I am able to give it real good clean now! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Not only am I an innie but it's barely there any more! It's stretched to nothingness it looks freaky! 

Are you OK at the cinema? I can't go to shows / films etc any more because I can't sit still with rib pain, cramp, heartburn etc etc etc etc LOL! 

Need to get on your journal! xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Haven't been for a while. I'll gaviscon up before I go but I never get fully comfortable on the seats anyway. We'll upgrade to the 'premium' seats as we are doing the orange 2for1 thing.

Bump pic 36+4


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Sam that is a fabulous bump!! You look blooming. Do you think you'll miss it? I think I'll miss mine a bit!


----------



## babydust818

Just a quick stop to say Happy Halloween!!!!!


Here's a pic of the pumpkin i just carved.
 



Attached Files:







pumpkinnn.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow Rach That is AMAZING!! That must be one big pumpkin!!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Sam your bump is just adorable!! love it!! 

Kelsey - I would get the flu shot if I were you as getting a fever while pregnant can be very bad from what I understand! I would wait on the whooping cough until after you give birth (that's what my ob/gyn recommended). I got my whooping cough in the hospital after Oakley was born. I got my flu shot right before starting to try as that was October, so it just worked out but I would get it if I were you. 

Jess - how's studying coming along?? I haven't checked your chart in a while

Mel - very cute bassinet! love it!

Rach - your pumpkin is so impressive!! I've never been good at carving pumpkins! How are you doing?? AF seem back on track? any signs of O?? 

AFM - suffering from a bad cold - really just a bad cough. I'm so scared I'm going to give it to Oakley but I don't think there is much I can do besides washing my hands like a crazy person to keep from giving it to him. I'm home from work today as to not spread it around the lab and hopefully to shorten the duration of it. 
Have you guys ever heard of gel nails? or shellac? Its the only nail polish that will stay on since I wash my hands so often at work so I got a light and a kit to do it myself at home - I'm so excited! One painting will last 2 weeks! so exciting! I've gotten it in the salons but they're just so expensive! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## filipenko32

Boo!!!!!! Happy Halloween everyone!! love the pumpkin rach! Lindsay yes I have heard of shellec it's supposed to be brilliant! Sorry for your cold and all the extra worry that comes with it :nope: i know how you feel even though me-mo is still doing time lol! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - I am confused as to why they suggested the whooping cough after the baby was born. The protection/antibodies are supposed to be passed from mother to baby whilst in the womb prior to them getting their own immunisation jabs at 2 months.

Hope you feel better soon and I have heard of shellac but haven't seen them done I am impressed you are doing them on yourself!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow girls, I have missed a lot. Hope I remember everything for my reply. I am trying to type from my iPad. 

Happy Halloween girls!! We had about 40-50 trick or treaters here at our house so it was a nice night. I love seeing the little kids in their outfits! 

Sam - happy 37 weeks! Gosh it doesn't even seem like that long ago that we found out you were prego. Wow your MIL made me mad. :grr: I am not sure I could have taken her comments. And the smoking, that's just terrible. It always amazes me how people that smoke don't understand when you don't want to be around it. Fabulous bump pic! I think you look amazing! You comment about your innie had me almost on the floor :rofl: 

Lindsay - glad you made it through the storm ok. Aren't they just awful! Did you get much damage? DH and I are going to be in NYC Nov 9-13, I hope it will be ok when we go. The news coverage looks pretty bad there! Sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you get better soon! :hugs: Oh I love the gel nail coating. They last for about a month for me when I go to the salon. Let us know how the home kit goes for you, I may need to get one. 

Kelsey - glad you had a nice shower! I saw a couple pics on FB. Most doctors do recommend that you get a flu shot while your pregnant. I think the benefits protect the baby too. We are NTNP this month. I had a huge dip in my chart yesterday which I thought was interesting. We only DTD 1 day last weekend so I don't think that would have been enough.

Rach - love your pumpkin pic!!! Did you say something on FB about needing to go o the ER?

Mel- I love the bassinet pic with the drapes!! I love Winnie the Pooh, you will have to post a pic! How are you feeling? The bump pics you posted are great! You look amazing pregnant!!!

AFM - it's been crazy at work, I am so ready for the next week to be over!!! Studying has been going well, it's just been hard to get my head in it after coming home from work. I think I am going to schedule my next exam on Nov 27th so I should be good and prepared by then. Well off to bed!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Sam - I'm not sure why they told me to wait but my ob was pretty intent on not while I was pregnant. Maybe bc its the tetanus/whooping cough/diptheria combined one? I'm not sure but my primary doctor was willing to give it to me while I was pregnant so maybe it is fine? 

Jess - I have friends in hoboken and nj and I don't think any of them have power yet. I'm sure they'll have a lot cleaned up by the time you go but its a mess up there! Hope your studying goes well! I'm going to be stalking your hart in the next couple days! 

Afm - ever since drying up my boobs the one that kept getting mastitis has been hurting so they're sending me for a mamogram. Kinda nervous about it that they feel I need one but I guess better safe than sorry. 
Back at work today after the two days for the storm and one day to recover from my cold...glad tm is Friday!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - when is your mammogram? Could it be they they are checking to see if you still have some type of clog? Yes, hopefully they will have things cleaned up and running by the time I go. I would hate to not able to fully enjoy the city for my first time there. I am so excited to go! If anyone has any suggestions on things to do/see I'm all ears!! (or eyes in this case) :winkwink:


----------



## confusedprego

It's scheduled for Nov. 12th at 2pm....yea I guess that's what they're looking for. I had a lump removed from that boob a few years ago and my doctor said they should have done a mammogram then...she didn't really say exactly what they'd be looking for now which I guess that's why it makes me nervous. 

As for nyc...eat as much as you possibly can! I miss the pizza and bagels like nothing else! Mmmm I'm getting hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## korink26

Sam your MIL sounds like a real beaut! I totally agree about not wanting the baby around the smoking & I wouldn't even give a slight crap if she was mad about it. You're so making the right choice for your baby's health. As for mother's not returning to work---ugg, stuff like that drives me nuts. Your bump pic is beautiful!!! Can't believe it's almost time for the 2nd baby in this group!!!!!!!!!! How have you been feeling?
Mel beautiful bump as well! You guys mentioned belly buttons and I had to laugh about my own. I had such a deep belly button and I hated it so I got it pierced to kind of hide it and when the guy was piercing it, he was making jokes about it being a cave and he was shouting stuff into my belly button and pretending it was echoing back at him. :dohh: Now, my button is almost an outtie--so weird to see! Off that amazing subject (lol)---Mel that bassinet looks gorgeous and sooo comfy and I want to sleep in it!!!!
Lindsay how are you feeling? Still home from work? For my sisters wedding they tried talking me into doing the shellac instead of fake nails because they said it was so much better for the nails but I decided against it. Both my sisters got it done and it was great! Lindsay can't wait for your mammogram to be over and here that everything is just perfect with your boobies :flower:
Jess Nov 27th sounds like the perfect day to kick that exams ass! You sound much more prepared and focused this time, so I know you'll have no issues passing. And then you'll have 3 left, right? How wonderful that you and Chris are going to NY! Hopefully everything is looking a little perkier by then...just crazy the weather there.
Yes Rachael---did you go to the Dr. about your nose bleeds? How are you feeling about this cycle so far?
AFM---glad to hear I'm not the only one that had the fears about cords/stillbirth. I keep worrying that I"m having the worry because I know something bad is coming or something. Now that I know that others fear the same exact thing, it helps to calm me. Thank you girls! :hugs: As for the flu shot, I got it on Tuesday and my arm is still sore. The nurse that I love so much told me to go home and take some ibuprofen---I looked at her like she was an idiot---and she's like oh yeah, no ibuprofen, just take tylenol. My Dr. hasn't said a word about the whooping cough shot?


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - I am sure they are just making sure the abscess hasn't reoccurred. I think you can get slight scar tissue build up after a bad infection. Not long till the mammogram and you can find out what the pains may be but I am sure it will be nothing. 

Jess- you will love NY. Hopefully everything will be near back to normal by then. We went to NY about 7 years ago and did all the usual touristy stuff. The only thing we didn't do was go on the free Staten island ferry and see the statue of liberty (not the paid trip to see her). 

Kels - my arm was sore for days after both jabs. The whooping cough isn't normally given to pg ladies here but because of the recent baby deaths are suggesting the jabs for pg women. It is the 4 in one (whooping, tetanus, diphtheria, polio) over here too although slightly different to what you guys get from what the mw told me.

Rach - hope you are okay. Not sure what's going on with ER/nose bleeds just going by what the other girls are saying.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls i read that you're all concerned about the nosebleeds. So i figured i better update quick. I just got back from the ER and the doctor told me i have some blood vessels in my nose that have basically popped and are bleeding. He wants me to see a ENT specialist to get more answers. That's basically it. He did a culture on my nose and basically cut into the vessels and made a scab to help stop the bleeding and clotting. I have no idea if it's going to work. All i know is my nostril is so stuffy. I will catch up on the rest later. Sorry, getting ready to go eat dinner.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - Happy 31 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Hey Girls! :wave: 

Rach- how's your nose? 

Lindsay- how are you feeling? 

Anyone have a big plans for the weekend? Chris and I are heading to the boat in the morning, I can't wait! The weather is supposed to be perfect. 

As for New York, Chris and I are still trying to figure out what to do, it looks so bad there, but we are kinda leaning towards still going. It would cost us $300 to change our airline tickets and most of the things we are going to see in New York are outside. Our hotel has a power and I can't imagine that in a week they won't have most things up and running. I think as long as we can get to the city from the airport and get food we should be good! I don't know, what do you girls think?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: It's been a few days since i posted properly. So here i go....

Sam* I think your bump is perfect. Your MIL seems kinda harsh on you. Does she know you are very self conscious about your weight? If she knows you are and is saying these things, then she deserves the worst MIL award of the year. I agree with you and think it's perfect. You aren't too big. I think you look nice and healthy. Have you told her yet about not wanting to bring the baby over due to her smoking? My mom smokes heavily and my sister had a talk with her as well about not bringing the kids over because of smoking. My mom took it well and doesn't smoke in front of the girls. I hope your MIL doesn't take it the wrong way and knows you're just trying to do what is best for your child! I know i've asked this 2 or 3 times, but what are you naming blue smartie?! So crazy to think you're now considered "full term"!!!!!!! 

Lindsay* I'm glad Hurricane Sandy didn't destroy your town. Glad she stayed away! My family didn't get hit either (thank God). I did see what it did to Jersey and NYC, how awful!!! Is your cold any better? I sure hope so... that's no fun being sick. Happy house hunting!! I know how stressful it can be but SOOO much fun at the same time!! Good luck. Hope you find a really nice one that you fall in love with. Did you like the property that the trailer is on? How did all that go? I've heard of gel nails. Did you do them yet? Do they stay on? If so, i definitely need to invest in it because i use chemicals all the time at work and it eats it right off. Have you ever had a mammogram before? I never have and i heard it hurts. I'm glad they suggested that for you though. I pray nothing major is going on. I'll be thinking of you. 

Kelsey* Yes, Aria as in PLL lol. I love that name so much!!! You're right, that girl is gorgeous. Do you watch it? I am completely addicted. I can't wait for it to start again in January!! I'm so happy to hear your birthday and baby shower went well. I hope you got a lot of things you were hoping on for baby McCulley! :) Your mom sounds awesome for doing everything she did for you! She seems like an awesome mom and you're going to take after her with your little sweetpea. Any new strong inklings of what you think your baby may be? I was sooo thinking girl in the beginning but now i'm not even sure. I hope he/she comes on Jan 1st!! Beautiful New Years baby!!! 

Mel your bump is just glowing!!! I love the naked ones... so beautiful!! That Mose's basket is adorable!! I love it. I bet your winnie the pooh one is sooo cute.

Jess i hope you're doing well. I saw you were on the boat this weekend!!! I am so jealous how beautiful it looks down there right now. Andrews dad is down in Daytona for a couple of days. As for NYC i think you and Chris should still go. Christmas and New Years is a huge huge huge deal for NYC and i think they will have most of it all cleaned up before New Years. I'd still go. Your exam isn't too far away. You sound very prepared and ready to go. Good luck! Not too much longer.

AFM just been taking it easy. Back to work for me tmrw. I'm thinking of maybe getting a second job for the holidays. I need the $$. Andrew and i are going to meet up with a wedding planner next Saturday! I want to check out this venue and see how much everything will cost. Maybe going to plan it for Feb/March 2013 or maybe sometime in 2014. We will see. I can't wait to go! I had checked it out last year but i totally forgot a lot about it. I remember i fell in love. I will take bunch of pics to show you girls. Been trying to BD every other day, hoping to catch that little eggy. I am also trying to eat better and lose some weight. So hard to around the holidays but i'm really going to try!! I can't believe Christmas is among us again. Seems like it just passed, but i think this year is going to be a really good one because so many ppl have jobs and can actualy get in the spirit rather than a few years ago when the economy was so terrible. I wish i could put the tree up! LOL. Not too much longer and i'm going to. It's already snowing up in NY where i lived. My mom was telling me they got some dusting today. I am so jealous in a way. I got into my car yesterday and the heat isn't working right, UGH. My rear defrost doesn't work anyways so if the heat goes i'm screwed. Anywho... i'm going on and on and on lol... i'll ttys!! Hopefully Miss Sam will be having her little one within the next week or 2!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

JESSIE---13 DPO!?!?! And actually looking at your chart I think you may even be 14 DPO---are you planning on testing at all???? What an exciting week that would be with NY on Friday (are you still planning on going?) and a BFP all in one week!?!?! FX'd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!
Omg Rach, that whole nose thing sounds really uncomfortable!! How is it feeling now? And yes, Pretty Little Liars is another one of my little past times :) I have the Halloween one taped but haven't watched it yet because otherwise time goes even slower waiting for the January show! You asked about inklings---and this whole time I was convinced we are having a girl just because the hb is always so high (which I know doesn't really mean anything) and the ring test always swings girl. But at my shower everybody was saying my u/s pics looked like boys (which you really can't tell with my crappy u/s's) and we did a little pool with our family and the final results were like 12 boy guesses and 2 girl guesses!! So now I really just have NO CLUE! Anywho---what are you thinking for a 2nd job? Omg that's so exciting about the wedding planning----and even more exciting that it could be feb/march of this coming year!!!!!!!!! If I remember right, I think you showed us the link to it last year and it was GORGEOUS!! I'M SO EXCITED FOR XMAS TOO AND WANT TO PUT A TREE UP!!! Although I dont' want to skip thanksgiving, I'm pretty pumped about that too. Can't believe it's 2 weeks away from Thursday!
Alright girls, hope you're all having a great Monday---and I hope you all had a great weekend. WE got the crib and changing table set up, Now I just need the dresser in there and then I can start arranging stuff. I keep freaking that the baby isn't moving as much as normal, wish I could just relax!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey- I am surprised I am 13 DPO too. I guess I could do a test but I think my temps are just way too low. I think my body is just screwed up still. Yes we are leaving for NYC Friday morning and staying until Tuesday evening, so like 5 full days, I am super excited! It going to be cold though :cold: I hope I will be able to handle it... You know I was just walking around the beach in my bathing suit last weekend! :winkwink:
So do you have any pics to post of your nursery? What about any more scan pics?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Rach - how exciting you guys are starting to plan your wedding!! I can't wait to see pics of the venue - ahhh so exciting!! You going to the doctor soon? How's this cycle going??

Gosh Kelsey and Sam - you guys are getting so close now!! Kelsey don't worry about the baby not moving as much as you would like..some babies don't move as much as others and I think because we've had a loss before we think the worst all the time! Soon that baby is going to be huge and will have a hard time moving around and any tiny jab and you'll be grabbing your belly!! Oakley would hurt me those last couple weeks sometimes but earlier on and I would question him moving too!

Mel - how you doin?? You're getting far along too!! oh my goodness - can't wait for all the babies!! 

Jess - I get jealous of your boat pics every time I see them!! So gorgeous!! You guys going to try next cycle if your not preggo this one?? 

I stopped temping because it doesn't seem to be very accurate and I still have some CM plus I think I now have a little bit of bleeding right before O as I've had mid cycle bleeding twice now. Doesn't really matter just want to get to some sort of predictable cycle. Although, my doctor said my AF might disappear completely, but we'll see!! 
I got all my gel nail stuff! woohoo!! I got gel nails done for the wedding I was in not this past friday but the friday before and that is still good, so I'll probably redo them myself this weekend - hope I'm as good as the salon! lol I'm also chopping my hair off to chin length this weekend - I'm so excited!! I'm having a LOT of postpartum hairloss and I can't stand to see it come out anymore so I'm cutting it off  

Hope everyone is having a good start to their week!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I am anxious to hear about your nails so keep me posted. I just got mine done at a salon for my trip and it was $30 plus tip. That just aggregates me since its my own nails so I would really love to just do them myself. You will have to post a pic of your hair. I always toss around the idea if doing something different with mine, I feel like it always looks the same, I am just not brave enough to do anything about it. 

Well AF arrived for me this morning bright red so I am pretty sure this is it this time. I have to talk to Chris and see what be thinks about trying this cycle or waiting 1 more. I don't want to throw him over the edge with all his anxiety :shrug: 2 and a half more days until we leave for NYC, I can't wait!!


----------



## korink26

Ugg Jess bummed about AF, but yet I think it's probably good to give your body a month to get back on track. And actually you had a pretty good cycle I think with ovulation day and LP length and proper AF. Unless they plan to do anymore testing, my vote it to just try this month...maybe not even bring it up to DH (unless you think he'd really have a strong opinion one way or another). My Dr. said she always says 1 cycle off before TTC again because that's usually what it takes for our bodies to get back on track. But whatever you feel the most comfortable with. Just go with your gut!
Oh and you lil snot galavanting around on the beach in your swimsuit while I freeze up here in my jacket and dreary weather :) I have some nursery pics (right now all the gifts are just stacked in the crib and nothing is arranged but I'll post what I have sometime soon. No more scan pics---after our 20 week u/s we don't get anymore :(
Sam and Mel do you get anymore scan pics?!
Lindsay were your cycles always pretty consistent? Or without temping will you have no clue when AF is coming (I suppose with the mirena it'll be awhile before you know how your cycles will be). I always OV'd on diff. days and I'd get AF AROUND the same time every month, but never spot on 28 days like some people get. Oohhhh how long is your hair right now---I think it's like 1/2 way down your back, right? Can't wait to see pics if you get it cut---you'll look like a doll regardless if it's short/long! I am the worst at working with my hair and I'm so jealous of others who always have new cute hairstyles. If I get it cut and it looks cute at the salon, it'll never look that way again!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - sorry AF arrived but maybe getting your cycles back on track is a good thing. I knowing AF is 'normal' and a good length may tell you that your lining has built back up after removal from the D&C. Have fab time in NY- you#ll love it, maybe not the cold though! We went in October but they were having a bit of a heat wave then. It getting cold again over here (did it ever really get nice though?) so like Kels intensely jealous of you getting to wear your swimsuit!

Linds - had a good look on FB at your pics. SO cute. for some reason the don't automatically appear on my feeds. I hope the hair loss settles down soon and we get to see the new you hair pics. I have quite thin hair so bit worried about it all falling out afterwards. Atm my hair is really good, that maybe due to not dying/highlights for nearly a year though!! (I have a stripe halfway down my head so can't really wear my hair down though).

Rach - Thanks, not overly fond of (sort of) MIL anyway so just ignore most of her comments. Everyone knows my struggles with my weight in the past but most have the decency not to ask. I haven't weighed myself at all since getting my BFP and am dreading it really as I know I have put a lot of weight back on and its not all baby. I am going to get my friend to weigh me but keep the results to herself till I feel more able to get back on the dieting wagon once baby is here. Hope the nose/bleeding has settled now. So exciting about planning your wedding!! Can't wait to see venue photos etc. I loved planning my wedding (14 years ago tomorrow 7th Nov!). Make me sound old but I didn't have the internet or a lot of things back then to help me either.

Kels - no more scans for either of us (speaking for Mel too) unless baby breech/reduced growth. I haven't changed my hairstyle in years either. I am not afraid but just CBA getting up early to do my hair and I am not very good at it either, so like you my hair would never look like it did at the salon. I think girl for you, not much longer till you find out. I think movements don't necessary decrease but they do feel different as baby runs out of room to move and stays head down. I likened it to squirming in a strait jacket the other day! I have days of lots of activity and like the last 2 days less so, which does cause me to worry but I think he wears himself out and has a rest for a couple of days!! As long as you get 10 movement per day everything is okay but I was advised if I was worried at all to call my maternity triage to get checked out.

Mel - will visit your journal.

afm - had my community mw appointment today. Everything seemingly on track, fundal height 38cm (equating to 38 weeks) hb normal. I am 1/5ths engaged - yay!! They don't chek cervix etc so can't tell about effacement. I asked again about sweep etc and she said they don't tend to do it before 40 weeks. I asked that at my next visit in 2 weeks (if not had him by then) I'll be 39+5 and she said if it was her then she'll sweep me! I hope that works as I don't want to be induced if possible as that seems to lead to increased intervention and I freaked myself big style out googling forceps/ventouse deliveries. 

Although its our Anniversary tomorrow we have nothing planned, maybe head out for a meal. OH has his hospital follow appointment on Thursday so hopefully he can start to weight bare and get off his crutches!!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!!

I wrote a big response yesterday and then it got lost - I hate responding on my phone!! 

Basically I said Jess - you should try again this month and if it's going to stress DH out then just don't tell him unless you think he'd have a strong opinion the other way :) I'll def post pics of my hair - I can't wait!! I'm super jealous of you being in a bathing suit this time of year too - we might get snow today!! Oh and i think you should still go to NYC, they're getting things under control up there! I think all my friends have power again - it was a rough week for them - my poor friends! 

Kelsey - I always had a normal AF but I was also on the pill for 10 years, and I only had 2 cycles that weren't on some sort of birth control and those were the ones after the miscarriage but they seemed pretty normal. I think that I'll never know what's really going on with this mirena in. Not sure I'm a big fan of it but do love that I don't have to think about taking a pill every day. I was bad about remembering before, can't imagine how I"d be now with Oakley responsibilities lol. 

Sam - I remember being at 38 weeks and crying after they checked my cervix and said I would definitely be induced and I did end up getting induced but only because my water broke and contractions didn't start! Don't stress - it'll happen but I know exactly how you feel about wanting it to go forward naturally!! Your body knows how to get it done! 

AFM - I'm avoiding facebook a bit as I can't stand all the political comments - plus I work in DC so I'm surrounded by politically extreme people constantly, maybe that's why I can't take it anymore! ugh!! 
Little Oakley is (I think) teething! Had a bit of a fever yesterday and has been chewing on anything and everything and been a bit fussy - oh and drooling! Hope it comes through soon for him!! Poor baby!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I will catch up with everyone later. Just wanted to let you know i had some spotting yesterday (CD21) and now lightly bleeding. Guess AF arrived SUPER early!


----------



## korink26

OMG SAM!!!!! CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'VE ONLY GOT 2 WEEKS LEFT (give or take)!!!!! How is DH doing, is he ready to wait on you hand and foot---today I think you had your appt for his foot hope it went well? How was your anniversary??
Oh Lindsay there's nothing that makes me more mad then when I type something up and lose it. and yes, avoiding facebook here too because it's been AWFUL on there. And it's causing friends and family to fight---crazy. Omg can't believe the lil man of the group is getting his first teeth! Tell him to slow down and stay a lil baby :) Hope it's not an awful experience for you guys and him and they just come in as quickly and painlessly as possible.
Rach WTH!? What some weird cycles! Did you ever hear anything back about your insurance?
AFM---last night was so cool---the baby got hiccups!! At my last appt my Dr asked if I"ve been noticing that at all and I said no and didn't think I'd even know if I was. Then last night we were laying in bed and it felt like a little rythmic (sp) poke and my belly would jump just a little in a steady pattern. At first I thought I was having a weird hb or something, but then I'm like OMG, THE BABY MUST HAVE HICCUPS!!! lol It just made everything more real for some reason, just really neat.


----------



## confusedprego

Lol Kelsey - oakley used to get the hiccups ALL the time and it took ne a little while to realize what it was too! They say its a good sign for their lung development...poor little o still gets them all the time though. Ugh my Facebook is finally settling down but wow it was intense for the past couple days! 

Tomorrow is the big equal for my hair! I'm nervous but excited to not see so much hair coming out when I shower! Sam - my hair was really nice by the end of my pregnancy too! I miss it! I was tempted to dye my hair tomorrow but it had taken ke so long to grow out the dye I had before that I just wasn't feeling it. Maybe once we are done having kids I will do that again.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I hope you all are doing great. I'm feeling so depressed today. I don't mean to be a downer, just need to vent. My AF is here full force. I am actually happy that it's heavy-ish because 3 weeks ago it wasn't. I've got a lot of cramps too. I'm just so over everything at this moment. I feel like i'm not trying (to conceive) as hard as i could or maybe even should, but i also don't want to stress myself out either. So many people tell me if i stop trying and stressing it will happen, but what most people don't understand is i don't. There's days that i think about it a lot more than others but i don't dewell on it constantly. I just kinda been having that attitude "it's all going to be okay". Today, is just one of my weaker days. My friend announced she's pregnant with her second. Every time i see a new announcement i feel pressure. Did any of you have that? I feel like my clock is ticking. I hate so much that i have no control over when it's going to happen. It really bugs me. I know i still have a lot of time in reality to have a child, but my heart knows it's set on right now. Everywhere i turn is about babies. Like right now, i'm watching the news and they're talking about birthing photography. Gah! When i think back to when i was pregnant, i still am in shock that i even was. Just the fact that Andrew and i weren't trying really and idk.. the timing just seemed so off. Which is why i guess it all didn't work out. I'm sorry for all the negativity but i know you girls are the ones who will have the best advice for me. Thanks for being here! Love you all!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - I can't believe this is such a short cycle. Maybe its your body getting back into a normal cycle and your next one will be just like your usual length. Did you get anything sorted with the insurance? You asked about names, we do have a few in mind but OH seems quite set on on that I mentioned right at the beginning despite me throwing other ones out there. We haven't told anyone our name choices so I am just going to keep mum and see what we choose on his arrival. I'll tell you one I really like but OH has definitely said no - Gabriel (gabe for short).

Kels - smarties gets the hiccups all the time, sometime 4 times per day for quite a while too. Its usually in the evening and night which can be a bit annoying when you are trying to drop off to sleep. I googled this as I was getting it so much and many ladies whose babies had lots of hiccups in utero also got them a few month after being born too!

Linds- Initially I quite like my hair this darker colour but now I am bored and want my blonde back. I'll see how thing go after the birth though as I am not one for going to the hairdressers a lot anyway and only really went 2-3 per year!!

Jess- hope you have a fab time in NYC this weekend. I know the weather is pretty cold and snowy just now but hopefully it will give you more of the nice Christmassy/winter feeling.

afm - OH had his check up today. He is still on crutches (different ones this time) and he can start to put more weight on his knee now. It was a different Dr who thought he should have been putting about 50% weight on it from last week but no one else had said that!! I think he is desperate to get back driving in case anything should happen but I'd rather get a taxi than risk anything till he is properly sorted.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rachel

I always felt AF was my worst time too as obviously it is a big reminder that this wasn't the month, again. As you know I truly understand about feeling time ticking away and as you said you do have so much more time, but that doesn't help when you have such strong feelings and needs about wanting your baby now. I think being relaxed is a good thing but maybe you should still get things checked out (depending on your insurance). Its good to vent and totally normal to have good and bad days. I remember hating every pregnant woman I saw and there seemed to be lots all of a sudden after my mc, which didn't get easier either no matter the length of time afterwards. Hang in there, your time will be soon . Love and hugs


----------



## filipenko32

Kels that's wonderful about the hiccups!!! :cloud9: love it! What did your hubs say? I love feeling movement all the time now, everyday! Still can't believe i feel it everyday on and off as before I was going days. 

Lindsay, I know what you mean about the politics and it must be hard with you being in dc too! 

Rach, like sam said when af arrives it's always a vulnerable time and yes I felt that pregnancy announcements were everywhere etc it used to really get me down :hugs: :hugs: the waiting is frustrating Hun and it is NOT because you are stressed even if you were stressed!! :growlmad: hate it when people say that!!! 

Jess wow NY!! Are you sure it's safe? I really hope you have a great time and things are more back to normal now there. I'm glad your af has come back now and it's a normal one. I'd say go for it to try again but keep it low key iykwim? Post us some pics!! :plane: 

Sam I can't believe how close you are now!!!! Eeeek so exciting!!! 
Afm well I'm a bit moody ATM! Up and down like a yoyo. Think it's hormonal, bit scared about the prospect of birth but only in the sense I want memo here safe and sound.


----------



## korink26

LINDSAY I WANT YOUR BEAUTY PICTURES!! Let's see that hair chica :) Oh and you made me get on google and look up the hiccups meaning lung development and some said yes and some said no, but still exciting because I think it makes sense! 
Aww Rach, sorry you're having a tough time. At least here we all totally understand, and like everybody said, AF was the most vulnerable time because it was just a reminder right in your face that you're not preg. And believe me, I wanted to punch people's face off when they said the whole "stop thinking about it so much and it'll happen". I do think if somebody is completely obsessing about it and severely depressed about it-it could maybe interfere, but other than that I don't think so. 
Omg Sam I never even thought about the fact that DH couldn't drive! Oh baby Smartie, hold on a lil while longer so that daddy can be ready to drive your mommy to the hospital!
Mel DH and I just really had a good laugh about it. He tried rubbing my belly last night again before bed incase it would bring on any hiccups but no such luck. Happy 31 weeks tomorrow!!! For some reason I didn't realize you were already 31 weeks! Still feeling good besides hormones making us crazy? :)
Hope everybody has a good weekend planned!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay you hair looks beautiful! I think it's perfect length. You're rockin it girl! And little Oakley is just toooooo stinkin cute in that bumbo!!! Gosh he is looking so much like momma and daddy that it's hard to tell who he is going to look most like!!! How has he been doing as far as eating? You still giving breast milk?

Sam i am glad to hear OH is doing better. I'm glad the dr's are giving him the okay to put most weight on it. I know it can't be fun for the both of you. Any signs of possible labor yet?!?! I am getting so anxious. I can't wait to see what he looks like. I love the name Gabriel. Gabe is such a CUTE name. I'm sorry OH doesn't agree. I love it though!

Mel WOW almost 31 weeks. It makes me so happy to know this. I look back at your story and see where you are now and i just wanna jump with tears of joy. I am so happy for you and can't wait for your sweet me-mo to be here!! Not anytime soon, but in about 2 months! LOL. 

Kels you're up there too!! Geesh making me feel so old or something LOL. If that even makes sense? That's funny about your baby shower guesses on baby M's gender. I am just so unsure. I guess i'll stick with girl since i said that in the beginning. Although i'm 90% wrong most of the time. Any pics of the nursery?! I know it's under construction right now lol, but a sneak peak would be nice! :)

Jess i hope you're having a wonderful time in NYC. I know they just got hit with a bunch of snow. I hope you brought your winter boots and coat! LOL. I also hope you take plenty of pics. Enjoy your time and get some BD in! Good thing is, we're 1 CD apart this cycle! woot woot!

AFM Today i had a follow up appt for my nose. The dr basically re-did what the other dr did last week. Which is do a nasal cauterization. I have them blood vessels that are big and fat in my nose that keep bleeding so he took acid and burned the vessel so it would heal properly. It hurt so bad! Felt like someone took a needle and pricked my nose 3 times. Good thing is, my nose didn't bleed at all after unlike last week. He told me it may take a couple sessions before it stops bleeding. I have to go back there in a month. Later on today i had an appt with that lady for school. She discussed it with me and it definitely sounds like something i'd want to do but as far as paying for it... ehhh... it's kinda crappy. I got approved for a $1000 loan but i need a co-signer to be able to get how much i need. I'll have 5 years to pay it off. Otherwise, i'd have to make payments and have it ALL paid off within 20 weeks. Yeah, that choice isn't happening! I guess we will see what becomes of it. I need $1000 down to secure my spot for school. Paying for books and my scubs would be another expense out of my pocket that wouldn't be included in that intuition. Blows bananas!! Anywho, i hope you all are having a fantastic Friday!!! Have a great weekend and thank you all for the support. I'm feeling much better today for some reason. My AF is super super heavy and BAD. It's been so nasty! Def did not miss it!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - I must have missed the bit about school. What is it that you will be learning? Is it evening school so you'll still have your job or is it a full time course? Would your parents co-sign for you (I take that's like 'back up' for the bank). Sorry AF is being bad but it maybe a good sign that things are trying to settle back down to normal after a long and light cycle last time. Glad the nose cauterisations wasn't too bad and I hope this helps in the long run.

Lindsay - going to look on FB for your hair (that doesn't sound right but you know what I mean!

Mel - I got a lot more hormonal and emotional the last 2 months or so than I ever did at the beginning. Sometimes It will seem that I can cry at the drop of a hat and get angry at the most seemingly insignificant things (although luckily not too much of that!)

Jess- hope you are having fab time in NYC. The pictures look cold though!!

Kels - my hiccups didn't get regular till a bit later on. Have tou got anthing nice planned for teh weekend.

afm - OH a lot more mobile but still can't drive yet (left leg so needed for clutch - automatics not very popular over here compared to 'stick' drives as you guys call them!!)
Nothing planned as such, Oh back to work next week but only on half days. Despite me saying before I wanted some time on my own during maternity I have gotten used to having him about and have long lazy mornings in bed with him (that's if I haven't got up early due to extreme uncomfotableness).


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!

Rach - I'm so sorry you're having a hard time but I always got depressed during AF too, I think it's hormonal! Keep at it, it's going to happen for you and sign up for school!! You should become an ultrasound tech!! lol we could have our very own expert on here!! :) I'm in school now and while I get paid to go to school, it's not very much and I considered not going back because it would be a big pay cut, but in the end, more schooling is always better! Gives you more options and gives you pride! If you can swing it financially - go for it!!! 

Kelsey - that's funny about google - I swear you can find anything on the internet one way or the other lol. My doctor was the one that said about the hiccups but I could see how it's controversial!! Hope your little one has been moving more for you - I'm guessing girl for you since you don't feel much movement. I've heard boys kick your butt and girls are more gentle :) 

Jess - hope you have a GREAT time in NY - supposed to be good weather this weekend!! Prob still freezing for you but nice for us (DC has very similar weather to NY - just a tad colder up there which is why I like down here so much more haha I'll take a couple more degrees any day!!). 

Sam - you're SO close!! Any contractions yet?? Hopefully DH will be able to drive you to the hospital!

Mel - Sorry you're feeling up and down - I was like that throughout my pregnancy too! Some days I would feel straight up like a crazy lady! 

AFM - got my hair cut yesterday and I really love it but I can't do the bangs like the hair dresser did! I'll have to play with it. He kept it longer in the front and told me to come back if I want it more straight around in a couple days if I don't like it - he's the best!! 
Oakley's getting so big!! I can't believe he's already in the bumbo!! He had a BLAST yesterday in it, it was so funny! He kept us company in it while we ate dinner. My parents said he almost rolled over at their place yesterday - ahhhh big boy!! I also have started putting a bit of rice cereal in his bottles as he's been asking to eat CONSTANTLY so this seems to be holding him over for longer. I talked to my friend who is a pediatrician and he said he's big enough now to start trying it - woohoo!! Kirk's cousin had a baby the same exact day (literally in the room next to us) and she's been feeding her little one spinach and solid foods for a while now which I thought was weird...??


----------



## babydust818

Sam the schooling is to be a dental assistant. It's a 20 week course. I would start Jan 17th and graduate June 6th which is AWESOME! It only costs $8000 USD. It's 2 days a week so i will still be able to work. So it will definitely pay for itself in the long run. All i know is if it's meant to be, there will be a way!!

Lindsay dude i can't do hair either!! like, i have super long hair. It's almost to the top of my butt and i can't do shit with it because i suck at it! my hair never stays curled, always falls out of whatever i do. I have just given up LOL. I know how you feel. Makes you want to scream because a hairstylist can curl it and make it look good in 5 seconds but it takes me an hour. I usually look at youtube tutorials of how to do hair. They make it look SO easy but i can never do what they do. I suck!!! As for your friend already giving her baby solids.. WOW. I never heard of someone giving a baby solids at 4 months. Everyone does their own thing, but my sister didn't do solids until her twins were like 8/10 months. Cereal she started at 4 months.Like i said though, everyone starts differently. Little Oakley is just sooo handsome. I love seeing your pics every morning!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick post from NYC. I have been trying to keep up with the reading but it's been hard to post, for some reason the wifi in the 5 star hotel we are staying at sucks. :shock:

We are having a great time. Our hotel is right on 5th Avenue in midtown Manhattan, just a couple blocks from Times Square. The weather was a little cool when we got here Friday (even some snow still on the ground) but today was actually hot. We have been all over the place and even caught a Broadway show. I posted a few pics on FB. Tomorrow we will be going to Central Park and ice skating tomorrow night, hopefully we don't break anything, I haven't been ice skating since Elementary school!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls!
How's it goin? Jess - I hope you're having a great time in nyc! Did you make it to the world trade center memorial? Really moving! My dad worked there on 9/11 and it still brings tears to my eyes to think of that day - he's fine btw but it was just unbelievable. 
Also I think you guys should buy a house closer to work before you have a baby! This commute is killing me with oakley! I end up not working full days because I spend so much time in traffic and I'm afraid its going to end up pushing my graduation date. Ugh! 

How's everyone else doin? Sam - any contractions?! Can't wait to see your little one! Woohoo!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Jess- you'll be heading home soon. Looks like you had a wonderful time and the weather turned good for you too.

Lindsey - I couldn't imagine doing such a commute, I take it you finish work early to get home for Oakley. How much will that delay your graduation. Is your house on the market yet as I remember after the storms you mentioned about finishing it off and selling.

Rach - that's job/training sounds so good. I though about dental nursing a few years ago
as I like that one on one type thing/local practice. When will you start and how long is the course. Its fab that you can still work too.

afm - going to cheat and copy from my journal!

Well yesterday evening has been uncomfortable again. I have taken paracetamol just now for slightly, don't really want to say painful but cant think of another appropriate word, lower period type cramps and they seem to go up my bum too - weird. I did google and this seems to be common sign of effacement but also very early labour. Grr why are these signs so confusing? Also Heartburn in overdrive today, nothing seems to be working, maybe I am OD'ing on gaviscon!!

Had a walk to the shop earlier, normally it used to take me 5 mins but to get there and back took me more than half an hour!! Slow waddling LOL!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! I am back from my trip! We had a fabulous time, I do think I came home with a cold. I haven't really been feeling well yesterday and today. My Florida blood is not used to that kind of cold. 

Lindsay - we did make it to the 9/11 Memorial - very moving. I posted a pic on FB. The event is still so shocking to this day. Sorry about your drive. I can imagine its worse now that you have little Oakley and are anxious to get home. The real estate agent is coming on Saturday to do the paperwork and take pics to get our house listed, I can't wait. Its going to be really hard to keep the place clean while its on the market. Overall our house is clean but Chris and I do have a habit of leaving things lying around. 

Sam - Happy 39 weeks! Your comment about the waddle had me laughing. 

Kelsey, Mel, Rach - how are you girls? I need to go back and read a few pages so I can post properly to everything that's been going on.


----------



## babydust818

I wanted to pop in to let you girls know Eliza had her baby!! He was born at 5:03am today 11/15. He was 6lbs 9ounces. She named him Mason James. I am so happy for her!!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo for Eliza! Sam's next! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about Eliza rach! Thanks for letting us know. Has your af subsided yet? That's great you're training to be a dental assistant, it will be worth the investment in the end! 

Jess, sounds like you had a blast in NY! So jealous! I love NY. What was your favourite part? Oh yes it's so sad about 911 and when I went it was still just rubble and no memorial. Hope your cold goes soon.

Sam you're being really brave and strong with your poorly hubs and go into first stages of labour :hugs: hang in there Hun, soon you'll have a better hubs and a beautiful baby. Will you taxi it to the hospital then? 

Lindsay i just loved the picture of Oakley in his bumbo waiting for milk! :cloud: he is so cute!! 

Kels how are you feeling now? 

I had my scan yesterday to check my split placenta wasn't low. It's a placenta with 2 parts one large one small and if it's low and the vessels joining it ever lie over my cervix then it's dangerous. Thankfully placenta is really high and a natural birth can go ahead as normal, they just need to double check that all my placenta comes out! We saw memo too, he looked so cute and I was over the moon to see him again, no pics though :-( he has full lips! He was sticking his Tongue out at us too! Had antenatal classes this week too and they were good, so was the bf one but I'll only be doing that for 3 weeks tops! For now mood swings have gone and I'm happy nesting and resting!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

How is everyone doing?! I hope well! Sam - you still hanging in there? I can't wait to see your little one! Update us as often as you can so we know when it happens :) 

Jess - bet you're glad to be back in warm Florida! I'm so sad summer is gone here! I'm looking forward to the first snow but then I want summer to come back immediately after! Haha. You guys trying this month? I haven't checked your chart in a while, I'll have to do that. 

Mel - so glad you got to see memo again! It's always nice ebb if you don't get pics to take home. I got so spoiled with my SIL...wonder if she'll do that again next pregnancy! 

Kelsey - how you doing? How's third tri treating you? I hope well! 

I'll post about me a lil later :) just got to work...so glad its a short.week!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in for a quick hello. I have been studying like mad this past weekend and I am home today studying too. More studying Thanksgiving weekend and right now I am scheduled to take my exam on Monday the 26th so I hope I will be ready and able to remember all this stuff!!! 

Lindsay - finally saw your hair pics on FB. Looks great!!! By the way, how is the shellac nail stuff working out? I am very glad to be home on warmer weather. Although its a little cold today. I can't imagine living up there!!! :cold: I am a wimp when it comes to cold weather. My cold I brought home from NY has been lingering and I have had an awful cough at night that has been keeping me up. Hopefully it will go away soon, I am exhausted and has been cutting in on my studying. :sleep:

Kelsey - any baby room pics to post yet? How are you feeling?

Mel - saw all the little outfits you bought - how cute!!! And some wall decor. You will have to post a baby room pic too. 

Rach - how is your nose? Any more updates about school for you?

Sam - you are almost there!!!! How are you feeling? Do you have your bag packed? How is DH? Hopefully he know its almost his turn to pamper you!!! 

We have not been actively TTC this month, with being sick and all the studying I just haven't been much in the mood. I think I will start pulling out all the supplies next month.
Oh, I forgot to tell you guys, our house is now officially on the market!!! :shock: I am getting a bit nervous, my agent sent some townhome listings in the area we want and they are priced about TWICE what we are selling our house for!!!! :shock: I will be interested to see what they end up selling for but we could never spend that much, we don't want to be tied to our home. So we might need to consider some other areas. We'll see what happens. We are going to go out with our agent to look at some stuff on Dec 1st. 
Well better get back to homework!!! :book:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Great news about Eliza!! 

Jess- :hugs: Hope the cold clears soon. all the studying and stress won't be helping either but by Monday it will be all done with and I am sure you will be fab in your exam. Exciting and scary about putting the house on the market, the houses in the area you are wanting are they ready to move into? Could you get one thats need a little more work that may be cheaper?

Lindsey - still haven;t seen your hair, going to look on FB, don't know why I have to keep 'searching' for you on my fb. Hope you and Oakely are both okay. Was just going to ask why its s short week but I am guessing it because of thanksgiving?

Rachel - hope all the bleeding from both ends has settled now. Did you get everything sorted money wise for your course?

Kels - hope you are okay. Any nursery pics yet?

afm - had mw appointment today. She got the doppler out and we could hear his hb nice a steady, slower than I have heard but I think he was sleeping. She did the sweep, it was uncomfortable but not painful. I am about 1-2cm dilated, cervix in a good ready position and soft (she never really said anything about effacement as such). She did the sweep and could feel his head. Afterwards, she redid the doppler and boy the sweep really woke him up, poor fella!! You could really hear the difference! 

OH asked her about my plug (not really understanding fully about the sweep), which obviously wasn't there if she could do what she did. Despite my frequent TP checking I have never noticed losing it.

I have been booked in for the hospital next Wednesday morning if things haven't done their own thing by then. I think is just an appointment as such, they'll decide then about induction and maybe try another sweep on that day.


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Sam, it's getting so close for you!!! Can't wait to see little Smartie! So I have heard about the sweep but do they do that to bring him on faster? 

There are no homes in the area we are looking for that are ready to move into, just for sale and mostly owner occupied but we don't mind moving to an apartment or something to wait things out. We would definitely consider taking something that needs a little work for less money but location is key for us. The area we are looking is very old with a lot of old houses. They have torn things down and built new homes and town houses here and there but it's very mixed. I dont want to be in a shady area where I don't feel safe so it's tough. 

Yes, this week is Thanksgiving for us! Anyone have and plans? I will be studying, but we'll be going to Chris's aunts house for dinner and i have my aunt in town too! I think we were all together last Thanksgiving and I think we talked about you and Mel using it as an excuse to eat all day too!!! :munch:


----------



## pinksmarties

They say a sweep can induce things a bit faster but only really if things are about ready anyway, it doesn't always work. Normally they wouldn't do a sweep until overdue around 41 weeks but because the hospital mw/consultant don't want me to go too far overdue due to my age. So I got the sweep today (although the mw wrote in my notes that I was keen for it - therefore it was something I wanted as such) and maybe induction next week if still no change.


----------



## filipenko32

How's the period pain etc today sam? Are you calm? You sound like you are  are you excited?!

Jess how's your cold and cough now? Yes we did celebrate thanksgiving on here! I cooked loads of food, you inspired me! :munch: what will you make this year? Sounds like you've got the ball rolling with your house  

I've just got such bad heartburn now I can barely sleep for more than3 hrs then I just have to get up and sleep sitting up with gaviscon in my hands as I sleep lol! 

Lindsay loved your hair!! :kiss: 

Rach, kels :hi:


----------



## confusedprego

So exciting Sam! The sweep has thrown 3 of my friends into labor within 24hrs! How are you feeling?! You being so close makes me want another baby! Lol crazy crazy! We are planning on getting my mirena out not this march but next march - exciting! Can't wait to see your little guy! 

Jess - I think everyone in the northeast has that cold! I was coughing up a lung for weeks and am finally feeling better - very minor cough leftover. Oh and I love my gel nails! They last two weeks even when I do them! I'm bad and I end up ripping them off instead of soaking so I'm sure I'm damaging them by doing that but I'm not patient enough and I sit through too many boring meetings Haha.


----------



## korink26

SAM ARE YOU IN LABOR YET?!?!! I also work with a lady where both her daughters had the sweep done and both went into labor within 24 hrs!! Hopefully hubby is feeling better and ready to carry a baby around :) I don't know anything about the plug so I prob. woulda asked just like him! ha That's so interesting that you didn't notice anything, because I thought it's supposed to be kind of bloody!?
Rach how is your nose feeling!? and that's great news about school---how is that going!? You're about halfway through your cycle---so exciting hope you're getting some good BD in!
Lindsay I finally got to see your hair and it's so cute and sassy-love it. Where did you find a bumbo---I haven't been able to find any since they've been recalled! How is your SIL doing that's due around the same time as me?
Jess glad you had such a great time in Ny--the pics looked awesome. I just checked your chart and you haven't updated it yet today missy---I couldn't wait to see if yesterday was your OV day! So proud of you with all your studying--this time next week you'll be done (well, with the first one at least).
Mel glad everything with your placenta is looking great---are you back to thinking natural birth?
AFM--so excited for thanksgiving! Only thing is I get full so fast now so I'll want to eat tons and I probably won't even be able to eat half as much as I'll want (which is probably a good thing) but then I'm hungry again like an hour later. That's crazy cuz I remember our talk last year about thanksgiving and Mel asking what certain foods were! I've still been feeling pretty good, not really uncomfortable yet. My feet and hands must be swollen because my shoes are getting a bit too tight and I haven't been able to get my wedding ring on very easy (really sad about that-but I got a fake so that I'm not walking around with no ring and ppl will wonder). Nursery is still a disaster area with bags from my shower still everywhere, but this weekend I plan to get that more organized. Last weekend I gave the house a good clean which I was relieved when that was done (although trying to scrub around a toilet when your 8 months pregnant and there's not a lot of room between the toilet and wall is always interesting). anywho, I haven't taken a pic since 28 weeks and I'm mad at myself because I wanted to keep a better collection of my belly growth! But belly and nursery pics should come soon! Have a great holiday girls (and those that aren't "officially" celebrating can still celebrate and eat lots :) ).


----------



## filipenko32

Lol kels I've got a fake ring on too haha it cost £6 so $10 ?? It's rusting already but rather that than no ring! My feet are also pregnant, I can just about put my shoes on well hubs does it! Can't wait to see your pics! I think you're in nesting mode now :cloud9: xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I just realized I never commented on the plug thing - I didn't notice mine come out! I got an exam and then started having bloody show but it wasn't very "pluggy" lol my friends said when they lost theirs it was like a huge glob of snot *sorry* but I definitely never had that! I think some women lose it slowly. 

Kelsey - my SIL is doing really well from what I understand - she lives over the bridge on the eastern shore so we don't see them often but she's having her baby shower this weekend - I'm so excited! It's going to be at a vineyard (one of my favorites too!) I'm pretty excited! It's a little odd to have a baby shower at a vineyard but I'm sure I'll enjoy it  

Jess - you think you Ov'd yet?? 

AFM - I think little O is going through a growth spurt - been eating a lot and sleeping a ton since yesterday - made cleaning for Thanksgiving a lot easier!! 
We just got another room painted this past weekend - only one more to go! We got a quote for painting the outside of the house, and he's going to start after Thanksgiving - I'm SO excited! I've wanted to paint this house since we moved in, I can't wait :) I'm starting to think when we're done renovating this house that I might not want to move, haha...ehhhh maybe not! We live on a busy road and it makes me nervous having Oakley running around in the yard. We live in a great area for schools but I figure when we move we won't go far. 

Little man's awake!! Hope you guys have a great holiday!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Whoa - 40 weeks!!! You are a watermelon! :happydance: So excited, its almost time, please keep us posted. Can't wait to see your little one!!!

Mel - Sorry you are having trouble sleeping, that's the worst! My cold is getting a bit better. What are you having for Thanksgiving this year? :winkwink: I got out of all the holidays this year with all my studying so we are going to Chris' aunts house tomorrow and I am making a Chocolate Pecan Pie! 

Kelsey - You girls are so funny with the wedding rings, did you get some big bling for your fake one, might as well right :winkwink: I just had a visual of you wedged behind the toilet cleaning :rofl: Can't wait to see your pics!! I had a problem with my temp today :( I usually take my temp at 6am and then after I'm up go and check it and enter it. Well when I went to check it was not there so not sure what happened. :growlmad:

Lindsay - Since you cleaned for Thanksgiving are you having people over?

Rach - with all your cooking, what are you making for Thanksgiving. You always sound like you are making the best meals! 

AFM - I don't know if I told you girls but the house went on the market on Sunday, someone came to see it Monday and made an offer :shock: Chris and I are about to have a panic attack!!!!!! They came in low and we are pretty stuck on sticking at our list price but we made a counteroffer last night of about 4K less than our asking price so we'll see what happens. DH didn't want to move at all, especially 2 days in but our agent says that everyone wants to feel like they are getting some movement, so we moved a little. We'll see what happens. I am excited and nervous at the same time because we really haven't seen anything yet that we like. Well hope you girls have a great Thanksgiving. I will be spending my weekend studying Booooo! :( but for better or for worse it will all be over on Monday!! Yipee!!! I will check in with you girls later
.... and Sam - please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Girls!

Jess - I know you have beeb to my journal so most of what I'll write later will be repeating myself. Wow thats fab news someone put an offer in although not ata the asking price but that's just normal negotiation so hopefully they'll accept yours. If not then there will be others. I know its a big thing but ti will be good in the long run and like you said you can always rent and then at least you won't be in a chain. Not sure if it works the same over there. Boo to studying over the holiday weekend but it will all be over with Monday night. Bummer about the temp, have you tried again today just see if it is working?

Kels - I thought that to do the sweep the plug must have gone but since I have found out that you can still lose the plug afterwards. Glad you had your nesting big clean. My feet were the first to be swollen. I tried to put boots on a couple of weeks ago and after OH had zipped them up I couldn't walk more than a few step before I thought my toes had gone numb!! I can't wear my ring now as although at times I can get it on they swell up randomly. I never thought of putting another ring on - duh!

Lindsay - I suppose a baby shower in a vineyard is a little strange but its more for the ambiance of the place. I take it the weather will be nice (is it outdoors?). From things I have read they do say 4 months is a big growing phase so Oakley probably is doing just that.

Rach - you seem to be the cook extrodinaire, what delights have you got for thanksgiving. My brother loves USA and has been wanting to emigrate there for years so he is celebrating with you guys, turkey trimmings and all!!

mel - see you on your/my journal!!

afm - went for a walk this afternoon to try to get him moving down more. Later on I went to the loo and some really thick snotty, dark cream coloured discharge (like you have blown your nose when you have a really bad cold LOL!), not bloody though unfortunately. So it looks like a bit of my plug from what others have said. It wasn't a lot but have had a bit more when wiping since. No twinges/back ache so looks like we keep on waiting!

I'll try to update from my phone if I can, OH not the best at FB (and esp coming on here) I can use my phone for BnB but hate it as I end up with millions of spelling mistakes.. Don't think anything will happen that soon, but here's hoping!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - Happy 34 weeks!!! :happydance:

Mel, Lindsay, Rach, Sam and Kelsey- Happy Thanksgiving!!!!! We have a lot to be Thankful for, but I am especially thankful for you girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too Jess. Have a great Happy thanksgiving Girls!!


----------



## babydust818

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!! I couldn't agree more with Jess, i am very thankful for you all! I've learned so many things from you and you also give me the strength to keep going with this TTC madness! Love you all.

As for what i am making... cornbread, deviled eggs, homemade potato salad, green bean casserole, rolls, turkey, ham, baked beans, corn, mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, yams, banana pudding, pumpkin pie, stuffing, chocolate pie, biscuits. That could be it, but i'm not sure LOL. My sister in law is helping with half of it which helps a lot!!! I can't wait to stuff my face this afternoon and then go out in the madness of black friday shopping! I am so excited i could pee myself LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg rach!! :munch: sounds divine! Just had a big lunch out with two friends and thought of my lovely American friends. Happy thanksgiving! Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley's waking up so I don't have time to catch up but just realized I didn't comment on the bumbo thing. I registered for the bumbo at buy buy baby - you might be able to order it online:

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=40830940&

:) Hope you guys had a great thanksgiving!! We hosted so I'm still in the process of dishes!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls! 

How's everyone doing? Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving! My brother and his wife just left and we are heading to the eastern shore to go to my other SILs baby shower :) we had a great thanksgiving! We had turkey that my mom marinated in something delicious lol, honey ham, mashed potatoes, deviled eggs, corn bread stuffing, salad with balsamic vinegrette, and rolls, not to mention the millions of appetizers - it was amazing but I ended up getting sick later that night. I swore I felt pregnant and today and yesterday I've been super tender so I took a leftover opk and its super positive. So, now I'm slightly concerned I'm pregnant...think I'll be buying some tests this weekend but hopefully I'm just tender bc I'm ovulating..itd be really bad if I'm preggers with this mirena in. It's so unlikely anyway just makes me nervous. 

Jess that's so exciting you got a bid on your house! Let us know how it goes!

Sam - you have that baby yet?! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Lindsay - I occasionally felt nauseous around ov so it may be that, cd17 isn't that far of your normal (non mirina) cycle so I think it probably is ov. Testing is a good thing though as the sooner you know the better with regards the mirina. I have a bumbo, heard lots of good things about them.

Sound like you had a great thanksgiving. Enjoy the shower!!

Rachel - all that food sounds amazing. Don't know what some of them are but they still sound yummy! Did you have lots of people round? Did you buy lots on your Black friday shopping?

Kels - hope you are okay and enjoying your holiday too.

Jess - don't study to hard, you still need to enjoy this holiday. A couple more days and it will all be over. Did you here any more about your counter offer on your house?

afm - still waiting, no twinges. One of the other ladies 4 day ahead of me had her little boy on Thursday, he is gorgeous and I am so envious. Going for curry tonight with OH and his family so might have to go for a hotter one than I normally do!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - kirk and I looked up every way to start my labor and I swear what worked was getting on my hands and knees and swaying my hips side to side. It felt really weird but my water broke within an hour of doing that. lol it was probably just my time but its worth a shot, right?! Haha


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll give anything a go!! (apart from pineapple - urrgh) I have been trying to walk lots too and he does feel so much lower.


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay that sounds like a great tip! Funnily enough I can just imagine! I will be doing that  sam my sister hates pineapple but I love it! Want some now in fact, best not ey?! Thinking about you xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! :munch: We had a nice time at Chris' aunts house and I enjoyed seeing my aunt although I wish I could have spent more time with her. It was kinda nice not really having to worry about cooking anything this year!

Sam - any news? I totally had a visual of the side to side thing that Lindsay mentioned :rofl: I would be trying everything possible too. Are you ready for him to come? 

Mel - Happy 33 weeks!!!! Gosh I know I always say this but time is just flying. We are going to have a lot of babies coming up soon between you, Sam and Kelsey!

Rach - how did you manage to make all that food!!! :shock: I don't think my kitchen would be big enough for all that cooking! But it sounds delicious!

Lindsay - Oh my gosh, that would be crazy if you are preggers! Let us know how your testing goes!!!

Kelsey - How are you doing? You promised some pictures!!! :grr:

As for my just spent the WHOLE weekend sitting in the house studying. I am doing my last big push of reviewing things today. Its so much to remember. I hope I retain it all tomorrow!!! My exam is at 8am. 
Regarding the house, another person came to see the house yesterday and made an offer. Now I am wondering if we priced it too low or didn't give ourselves enough wiggle room. Ugh! The first buyer that came was a cash buyer and their counter was still about $9K below our asking price. Our bottom like is $4K below asking price. I feel like if they really like the house, what's another $5K. The buyer yesterday will be financing the purchase, they offered our asking price but want 3% towards closing which is still below our bottom line. Our agent emailed the first person to see if they are still considering our bottom line (obviously it would be better to sell to the cash buyer) and then we have to counter the 2nd person by end of the day today. It's crazy, 2 offers in less than a week of being on the market and both made the offer quickly!!! Chris has been out looking while I have been studying. He has been driving me crazy about maybe building another house - which would be nice, but the one he likes is bigger than what we have now and while it does help with the drive, the location only cuts our drive in about half. I am so torn about it because although it would be nice to have a brand new house for the same money we would get closer to work, its a lot of money to spend to not fully reduce our drive. Plus its just 2 of us, the thought of a BIGGER house is nuts!!! :shock: Anyway, I will keep you girls posted. So much excitement will all this its hard to concentrate!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww jess I felt really bad for you studying so much :-( but it will all be worth it in the end. Will you have to do any training once you've finished your exams? Your house must be lovely if it's 'selling' so quickly :yipee: think you'll know yourselves whether you should hold out for more, I think if they like it enough they'll pay it! xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls! I hope everyone had a nice weekend! I did another opk yesterday and it was negative. Both times I got preggers it was off my right ovary and I felt myself ovulate and the corpus luteums on those pregnancies were brutal and I think the way things are positioned that I'm just always going to feel when I ovulate on that side bc it felt exactly the same this time that it made me nervous. But it must have popped or something bc I feel fine today. Just kinda sucks as it makes dtd a bit uncomfortable but at least now I know I still o with mirena! My opk was blaringly positive on Saturday morning. 

Jess - if you move halfway closer how much does it cut your commute down? Here even if ee moved closer the majority of my commute is actually in the city...I go 30 miles in the same amount if time as 5 inside the city, so frustrating! 

Sam - check in with us today so we know if we need to keep checking in for pics! :) I'll also be checking Facebook :) 

Had my SILs baby shower this weekend and it went really well but I ended up missing a bunch of it bc poor little o got overstimulated and had a bit of a meltdown - the baby shower was at a vineyard so it was kind of nice walking around with him. I feel bad for my SIL she's due mid January and already looks horribly uncomfortable - how are all you ladies' comfort levels? I just remember from 36 weeks on feeling like I could pop at any moment and then the last couple days thinking he was never going to come out lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - good luck with your exam today. Not sure of the time difference so maybe it is all over and done with now.

Linds - glad things are settled with the ov/preg thing. It looked more like it would be ov but nice to know that what it was. Poor oakley getting over excited, but I am pleased you had such a nice venue to wander round and calm him down. Did your SIL get lots of nice things> I can't remember if you said - does she know boy or girl?

Kels-saw some pics on Fb you look fabulous. Hope you are okay.

Rach - love the new avatar pic. Great pic of the two of you.

afm - I really thought something might happen last night as it feels like baby smarties is so low down his head is banging against every pubic bone I have. Strong feelings of AF type pains and now back ache. Feeling nauseous after having my bran flakes this morning but still no more twinges - getting a bit fed up now.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well got my exam over with this morning, thank goodness! I am not sure how I did, I had a few areas I felt really uncomfortable on, but I am very glad it's over. My head has been spinning the last couple days! Last night we had all 3 buyers bidding on our house and one has offered 6k OVER our asking price. We signed the contract for that one tonight so if they are good with a few changes we made then we should be on our way to being homeless! Craziness!!!

Sam- sorry you are so uncomfortable!!! I hope it happens soon for you! They were going to scrap again this week aren't they? (I hope I said that right!)

LIndsay- love your new FB pic! Glad to hear that everything is going well with your body and not preggers yet- that would be crazy! Our city driving is not too bad but the time to work would probably be about the same for me if we build, just half the miles and less expensive. Right now it's not too long -20 miles and about 20 minutes if i leave the house before 7am - but I pay to drive on a toll road (I don't have many options where I live now) so it gets expensive!

Rach - are you guys still eating leftovers?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess- thats amazing news about the house!! How soon do things move once contracts have been signed. I think renting would be good in the area you want then you can get used to the area, commuting etc rather than build again if its not going to make any difference to your commute. Relax now the exams are over!! Will you be actively ttc this month?

Linds - loving the new fb pics!!

afm - same again last night as the previous but it felt more intense so I thought 'this might be it' but again no. I have the hospital appointment tomorrow (Wed) where I might get another sweep but I don't really know what they'll want to do. I hope at the least I'll get a date for induction, its not what I wanted as I can't have a water birth with induction but I don't think I can keep 'waiting' either as I seem to be getting more anxious and panicking about smarties movements a lot more now (the supposedly increasing risk of stillbirth its beginning to weigh heavily on my mind).


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Gosh i hope something happens for you soon. Little smartie sure is stubborn. Dont worry foo much i would think that your doctors would do whats best for you and the baby. 
if all is good they want to close by Dec 26th! It will be a crazy Christmas for us. We gave them 10 days to do their inspection and appraisal so we would not start packing anything until those come back Ok. As far as moving Chris' grandparents have an empty home they said we could move into for free. It's a train wreck over there and needs some work - cleaning, carpet, paint but his parents have agreed to empty it out and do that before we move in (they were planning on getting it ready to sell anyway). So it doesn't help our drive but for free we sold save a lot of money while we're house hunting and wouldn't have to pay to store our stuff. We'll see what happens.


----------



## korink26

Omg girls I hate when I'm so busy that I can't properly post---but I just wanted to quick stop in and check on poor Sam (I CAN'T BELIEVE WE DON'T HAVE BABY SMARTIE YET----I thought they would only go a week overdue with you!?). 
Linds omg that would be nuts if you were PG again!! Did you take a PG test to know for sure or are you pretty positive you're not? I need to chk fb later and see these pictures.
Jess soooo glad your test is done---I know you said you have some areas you weren't comfy with, but overall I bet it felt a lot better than last time, right? OMG CAN'T BELIEVE 6K OVER YOUR ASKING PRICE!!! And what a crazy dip you had in your temp yesterday!!!!!!!!!!! Sure looks like implant to me! OMG!
Rach how is your cycle going!?


----------



## BeachChica

I posted in your journal but... *Happy 41 weeks* Sam!!! Time for little Smartie to get here!!

Mel - I just noticed that your ticker is gone from your signature. Need to be able to keep track of you!!

Kels - where are your pictures!!! Yeah crazy dip in my chart, so I haven't been DTD so I don't think its anything. 

Lindsay - I can't remember but are you having regular periods now with the Mirena?

Rach - Where are you? Hope everything is going well. 

AFM - the people are moving along on our house. The bank has been quick to get started and they are coming on Friday to do the home inspection. Once we get past the inspection and the appraisal I will feel much better about getting started with the packing etc. Chris and I are going to look at some carpet for his grandparents house (where we might be living) today after work and a model for the new home he is in love with. Its going to be a busy couple of weeks!!


----------



## filipenko32

It should be there jess :shrug: it should say 33+4 xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I can still see your ticker Mel.

Jess - things move fast over there!! Once it is all signed then how long will you have to get sorted and moved? Any chance thins month or no dtd around ov time?

Kels - hope you are okay and not rushing about too much. Wow 35 weeks tomorrow, that seems to have flown by!!

afm - copied from my journal - sorry

Well I had my hospital appointment this morning. Urine neg but my BP was on the high side 140/90. Mw had a good feel and thinks I am only 2/5 engaged. She used the doppler to check smarteis hb but had to put it way high up past my belly button which got her worrying he had turned despite what she thought she was feeling. Anyway she did a sweep and says my cervix has started to efface and is softish but only just 1cm dilated so my mw last week was being overly keen/optimistic in her assessment. She had a real good rummage, it was quite uncomfortable this time as it felt she had her whole hand up there. She could feel the head and even the fontanel, he is obviously head down so must have a hb in his butt!!

I saw the consultant because of my raised BP. He was keen to book me in for induction and to get some bloods taken to check for pre-eclampsia. At the moment I am booked to go into hospital for induction Friday afternoon but if the bloods taken today show anything then I might be in later on today or tomorrow. I don't think I have pre-eclampsia so fully expect my bloods to be okay but I suppose it is nice to know there is a potential end date now. It does mean no waterbirth though, although tbh I was never convinced I would tolerate a labour without much pain relief. Still hope I might go myself but not sure if my BP rules me out totally from the MLU if I do go naturally. I'll ask when the mw phones with my blood results.


----------



## korink26

Ok finally have time to properly post.
That's so interesting you guys lost your plug without realizing---I thought this whole time that'd be a sign to me of labor approaching, but maybe I won't even have that as an indicator! I've had A LOT of creamy cm (sorry TMI) lately---that wouldn't be anything with my plug, would it?
Omg Jess I can't believe all this excitement already with your house!! That's so cool that you can stay in your family's home until you find something permanent. That must help take the pressure off a ton---especially since if nothing else you can use the home for storage. Before you sell you have to take some pics and post them of the house---it must be gorgeous if people are fighting over it! Well you have gotten PG before when you DTD a couple days before OV, so it could be?!?!?! I'll def. be your chart stalker the rest of this week. Soooooo glad you got the test done---assuming you pass cuz you will----when do you have to start with the next one?
Sam I can't believe no baby yet---hope your tests from today came back ok---otherwise you may be busy having a baby?!?! Everytime I see you posted my heart starts pounding cuz I think we're getting some baby news!!! Is DH able to drive yet or are you still taxi-ing it to the hospital? Oh and I suppose I should have read your post about pineapple before I ate a ton of it?! I've been craving it and eating it----never heard about how it can jump start labor or cause contractions! So far no effect though. 
Glad you all had a good Thanksgiving---omg reading about all your food makes my mouth water!!! 
AFM-starting to think about what to pack in the baby bag and my hospital bag---any suggestions? I'm still feeling good and not really too uncomfortable. Only thing is I get full so fast and feel like I can't breath. Ok Jess, I'm going to work on posting some pics right now! Oh, and my next appt they have to do the strep B test---AND I'M DREADING IT!!!! she said they're swabbing front and back down there! Omg, just dreading the back swab, because TMI, but I'm not looking forward to her seeing my beautiful hems I've got going on. Ugg....Lindsay was your uncomfortable? Mel and Sam did you have to have the test?


----------



## korink26

Ok first pic is 28 weeks and 2nd pic is 34 weeks! I didn't realize how puffy I looked until I looked at my 34 weeks pictures :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC02148.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8









DSC02177.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## korink26

Ok---tried loading nursery pic and it keeps saying file too big! So sorry, I guess a nursery pic will hafta wait...:shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, I don't know if this will work but I will try to post a pic of my house listing that has some pics 
https://www.homefinder.com/FL/Odessa/91623457d_16106_Rambling_Rd


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - Wow, your house is absolutely gorgeous, I love it!! I can see why you would be sad to go. 

Kels - you look fab, nothing puffy there!! I have had to stop wearing my wedding ring and put my Mums on and yesterday noticed that even my comfy shoes were getting a bit tight.
Loved the wedding pics on FB. I know how you feel I got a huge hroid just over a week ago which made sitting and walking difficult. It was incredible painful, never had them before. I was very embarrassed when seeing the mw last week and this but neither mentioned it as it is probably such a common sight to them so I really wouldn't worry. 

If you go to 3rd tri forum there is a sticky thread with what to take in your bag. Mine is absolutely stuffed but I think we have to take nearly EVERYTHING in with us as the hospitals don't supply it. Lindsay will be able to tell you more.

Hi - linds, Rachel, Mel

afm - smarties still snug as a bug. Full moon last night didn't help then!! Bloods came back okay, which I thought they would so atm raised BP is normal not Pre-eclamp. I think it is finally hitting in that things will be starting in 36 hrs and I'll be a Mum this weekend. Am I ready for this?

OH now driving and off the crutches unless long distance walking so thats a big relief.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I have been craving pineapple too!! And I have loads and loads of creamy cm, think it's just your boy's way of keeping things clean down there for baby! You look gorgeous pregnant, your bump shots are just lovely! Will you miss your bump? I saw loads of lovely pics of you on fb too :cloud9: are you getting excited? I am but nervous too lol! Can u put your nursery pic on fb?

Sam I can't be bothered to talk to you on 3 threads and repeat myself lol!! Xxx

Rach I love your food creations on fb! You make me hungry lol. How you doing? 
Lindsay how are you? 

Jess that is just amazing, you must have an amazing house and great news you can be put up too :yipee: excited for you! I hope you get a bfp soon too! Your day will come I promise you.


----------



## filipenko32

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls, I don't know if this will work but I will try to post a pic of my house listing that has some pics
> https://www.homefinder.com/FL/Odessa/91623457d_16106_Rambling_Rd

OMG jess it's an amazing home!! I want it!!! No wonder they are queuing up to buy it!!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Sam I can't be bothered to talk to you on 3 threads and repeat myself lol!! Xxx

:haha: I know it must look like we totally ignore each other!!

Kels -forgot to say I had loads of creamy CM too, very normal and as for the pineapple I think you have to eat at least 8 to get the desired effect (bromain sp?) and if it does anything its more likely to upset your stomach/colon after trying to eat 8 at once!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmmm 8 pineapples, think I could.... :munch:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yuck - even the thought of a tin of pineapples sitting in the kitchen makes me feel ill! People keep saying how nice fresh pineapple is but the smell makes me gag. I usually eat most things and will try anything once too, so I don't know where my abject disgust of pineapples come from!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess - that house is beautiful!! I love the furniture they have in the pics. It's gorgeous vintage style. Once you get this house maybe it will have baby dust all over it and you will get pregnant in no time!!!! How do you feel you did on your test? When will you know the results? You may have said but i kind of just speed read through everything. 

Kelsey - I couldn't help but laugh when you said the thing about swabbing the hem area. :haha: you have me rollin! I love your bump pics. You are such a beautiful girl and even more beautiful with that bump!!! I can't believe all you have is a little over a month left. I think your pregnancy has felt like the quickest compared to everyone else. 

Sam - you just may have a December baby!! I can't believe smartie isn't here yet. You are more than ready to be a mom, you just don't feel like it because you've never been one. After you change so many diapers, make bottles, snuggle and do baby talk... it will all hit you and you'll realize you're a great mom!! I am so happy your OH is now off crutches. Now he can help you out more when baby smartie is here. You will definitely need it. 

Mel - so glad to see you on here a lot! :) how are you feeling? It seems like you're getting more and more comfortable with things. I am so happy to see that!! I use to hate pineapple but i can handle it now. I just can't eat loads of it. I love it when it's mixed in with other fruits. Mmmmm... ice cold fruit cocktail is delicious!!!! 

Lindsay - your little man is one of the most adorable little boys i've ever saw. He is just too gosh darn cute!! I love the pictures you post everyday. I look forward to them!!!

Not too much going on over here. The whole school thing i am trying to get figured out. I may have to wait on it a bit because of money issues. Andrew and i aren't going to get married this upcoming year. Will probably do it in 2014. I am weird because i don't want to get married in an odd year. Something about odd numbers makes me feel like something bad will happen. LOL. As far as TTC... we are NTNP, but yet we are trying. It's hard to explain lol. I try to still pay attention to what is coming out down there and how i'm feeling to try and pinpoint O but i am not using anything else to predict it. I just need a little break from it. Do you girls pay attention to celebrity media? I saw that Jessica Simpson has lost 60lbs from her baby weight and is now a spokesperson for Weight Watchers. Well... now she's PG again! Her babies will be 13 months apart. I don't know if i could do all that. I setup my Christmas Tree which most of you probably saw on facebook. I'm going to go ahead and post them on here anyways. I can go from clear to multi which makes it nice!
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-24 17.34.52.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









2012-11-24 17.35.17.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

sorry I haven't posted much lately - I've been stalking but not posting! 

Jess - congrats on the contract!! I cant wait to get to that point with our house! thats so nice you have a place to at the very least to store your stuff as that can be so expensive! I think it greatyou guys will build - so much fun!!

Sam - I can't believe you still haven't had that baby!! Hopefully you'll go into labor tonight naturally - I really recommend pain medication if you get induced. I don't know what real labor feels like but I really couldn't handle the induction. ahhh so exciting you'll be a mommy this weekend! It didn't dawn on me that I might not be ready until Oakley was in my arms to be honest. I was so thrilled to have him but I def got scared too and now I feel like I couldn't live without him. It's so natural to be scared!

Kelsey - we packed a ton of stuff just make sure you pack snacks for your hubby! I was nauseous and didn't want to eat but he did and he didn't want to leave me so the snacks came in really handy. Bring a bath robe or something really cumfy that you can easily open up to breastfeed with. You'll want out of the hospital gown ASAP. I was so glad my MIL suggested a robe cuz it was so liberating getting out of that stupid gown lol. 

Rach - your tree is awesome! I think Kirk and I are going to put ours up but I'm scared to get it down from the attic as we had an insane stink bug invasion up there a couple years ago so I almost just want to throw it out - I'm sure it's insane! We'll see! Let us know how the school thing goes! Can you get loans?? You should really go to school for ultrasound - how fun would that be?! I semi want to do that except my degree is like totally not related haha

AFM - came home early from work today bc my dad said Oakley wasn't acting well and my little man was a bit stopped up - I took his temp (rectally - poor kid) and it just came pouring out haha gross, sorry! Then he was giggling and smiles!!


----------



## korink26

Sam I am soooo excited for you and the new baby of the group!!!! Tomorrow is induction day, right?! Baby Smartie pants just knew he had to come a week late to make sure that daddy was all healed and ready to help mommy out :) Can't wait for an update, I'll be crazy stalked lady starting tomorrow!
Mel I think I will miss my bump, because so far I haven't been too uncomfortable so I like it! People seem to be nicer too---more kind smiles and conversation. I always forget we're friends on fb now, I need to figure out a way to get you on my feed---I swear I see the same people on it and most of them I need to figure out a way to get off my regular news feed. Now Rach----you on the other hand are KILLING me with all your food posts---omg if we lived next to each other we'd be such trouble because I think we have the same exact appreciation for food! Except you like to make it, and I only like to eat it. So we'd have to come up with some sort of compromise :)
Omg Jess, your house is gorg. I only drive 10 min to work---I'll totally trade you up for your house and you can have my short commute! I think you'd have to drag me kicking and screaming out of there :) I can only imagine how beautiful the house would be that you would build! Let us know how it goes tomorrow with the inspection. And will it be about a month until we get the results of your exam? Do you plan on testing by the weekend by any chance if your temps are still up?
Rachel---booo to you and Andrew not getting married in 2013! If you want an even year, there's still a month left to this one! You guys are just so cute, I just wanna get you all wifey'd up! That's such a good idea to have the different light options on the tree---I've never seen that before. I think we're going to get our tree this weekend. And holy cow is that true with Jessica Simpson!? I saw it on msn yesterday but nothing was confirmed by her so I didn't know if it was true. That'd be crazy!
Lindsay thanks for the ideas---I don't think I would have thought of snacks. A wondered about a robe so I'll for sure put that on the list now. Omg how does that work that if you stick a tiny thermometer in there it relieves him? That's crazy! Well, now you know what to do I guess for next time....I can not believe he is 4 months old already, he needs to stop getting older!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave: 

Kelsey- Happy 35 weeks!!! :happydance: You look fabulous in your pics! I can't believe it's almost time for you. I like the idea about the robe and the snacks! 

Sam - I will be anxiously waiting for your updates tomorrow. Hopefully little smartie comes on his own. Last day of the month, he can still make it into November!!!

Rach- noooo you have to get married next year!!! 2014 is too long.what if you pic an even month and an even day?? :) Oh I love your tree!! I've never heard of lights that change color like that- how cool is that, you get the best of both options! 

Lindsay- poor little Oakley! By the way how are your :holly: doing now. Is everything all better? 

Mel- how are you feeling? Your so tiny is that belly getting uncomfortable for you? 

Thanks for all the compliments on the house girls. I really love it but its just way too far from things! I will be definitely sad about it though. We have the appraiser and home inspector coming tomorrow so hopefully everything goes ok with that. Regarding my exam, I am not sure how it went. The exam pass rates are in the 40s so not getting my hopes up. I should find out about mid-December. I don't think I will test this cycle, I just don't think there is any way possible. We will probably start TTC this next cycle. 

Alright off to bed, when I wake up we better have a new addition to the thread!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Not sure of the time difference but here its 07.40am. I don't think smartie will be a November baby as I don't go into the hospital to get things started till this afternoon.

Linds - I forgot you were induction. I was slightly annoyed with Mum, although she did nicely back track, when I suggested epidural if the pain was getting too much. She originally said I was strong and would be okay when she realised thing might be more painful than natural labour but when I suggested I would consider an epidural she said 'you don't want one of those do you?' in the tone of voice- you will all know what I mean. I think my silence spoke volumes and then she suggested that had it been available with her she might have had it back then. Still Grrr. Aww poor little oaklely. It happens in adults where you get a little impacted and then it all just backs up and sometime breaking that hard stuff (which you may not pass naturally) lets it all out.

Jess - you have had a lot going on this month no wonder ttc has been top of the list. I hope next month, with relaxing at Christmas and the move /house sale all sorted it will be a magical time and you get a new years bfp.

Kels - this is a link to the thread on stuff to put in your bag. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...00575-pack-your-hospital-bag-suggestions.html

I kept buying snacks but they never seem to make it into the actual bag!!! Maybe today they will.

Rach - I really admire your artistic skills. The pumpkin was wonderful and so too is your tree decoration. What a great idea having lights that change like that, I have never seen them before. I hope you get something sorted soon with the money so you can get started on you training.

afm - I doubt much'll happen today, more likely a saturday baby. I might not get chance to update but Mel will probably be able to update you once baby is here.


----------



## korink26

Ok I'm guessing this is normal but looking for some reassurance---my feet and legs are really swollen---I was hoping after sleeping it off they'd be a little better today, but they're not. I called the nurse whom I just LOVE, and she said well you can come in if you want to. And I was like well if it's normal, then no I don't want to come in---just looking for some reassurance. She wouldn't say anything 1 way or another.
Sam I think you're about 6 hrs ahead of me so you may already be at the hospital getting start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i will be thinking of you all day. And you just enjoy every second of the pain medication, don't moms just have a way of saying something to really get under our skin? and I lol'd about your snacks not making it to the bag---I did grocery shopping last night and had food opened on the way home snacking already! 
Rach I agree with Jess---you have to get married in 2013!! :) If you add the numbers together of 2013 it's an even number 2+0+1+3=6! :)
jessie I'll be thinking of you too today with your home inspector--hope it goes great (I'm sure it will, what could they find wrong in that house).
Oh yeah omg Lindsay, what did you find out with your bbs!?!?!?! I feel awful I totally forgot you had that appt coming up and I thought it was around Thanksgiving.


----------



## babydust818

You girls make me laugh about the marriage thing. LOL! I will talk to Andrew about stuff and will let ya know what is really going on. 

I saw this video today on facebook and you must watch it. It's 50 seconds long and i guarantee you it will make you smile and tear up. It's of an 8 month old baby who was born deaf and got hearing implants for his first time. 

https://www.facebook.com/v/227366017336828


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls- so I am stalking from my phone today so if anyone sees any updates from Sam please post.

Kelsey- I would definitely go in for a check up. A girl at work got really swollen when she was prego and it was ok but I feel like they had to give her something for it. I like your idea about the dates for Rach too!


----------



## BeachChica

Just posting an update from Sams post in her journal a little bit ago in case you didn't see it:


Just a quick update. Pessary put in 3.30 got very string period cramps. After 1 hr did another tracing of hb. That showed lots of dips, quite scary listening to hb drip to 65. Pessary removed but had to be continously monitored. Things did slightly improve but they wanted me on labour assessment for better monitoring. So at moment waiting for a labour room to be free where they will break my waters and start drip. Hope he tolerated it okay or it mean csection. Surrounded by ladies with babies, so not getting any sleep. Oh still here I asked about him going home few hrs aha but itooked like a room was imminent, obviously not. I am going to be knackered


----------



## confusedprego

oh my goodness! I'm not sure I understand what that means, but I hope little smartie is OK! I wonder if he's joined us yet - I'll have to check facebook!

Oh my boob is doing good now - they said that because of all the mastitis and inflammation that I had a couple lumps form around one of my ducts and they will just take a little extra time to break up on their own. It's taken a couple weeks since then but it is starting to feel better - thank goodness!! 

Someone asked if my AF is back to normal now on mirena and since I know I O'd around last Saturday (positive OPK) I expect to see some bleeding next Saturday - but who knows?! I think I've had two periods since on the mirena - they're just super light and the last time it was for about a week but we'll see! 

I'm starting to do some yoga again as my back has been killing me! I have no idea why but when I was in gymnastics, the reason I had to quit was because I fractured two of my vertebre so now I swear if I'm not stretching and keeping my core strong, my back just KILLS me, and I've been so bad about doing anything since going back to work that I think it's time to focus on it. It's just so hard, I feel like I'm wasting time I could be spending with Oakley - especially after work. I wish I could do it on my lunch break or something...we'll see. 

and Sam - don't listen to ANYONE about their opinions on pain relief! I don't really need to tell you that though because you will know if you can handle it! I had told myself I would try to not have pain relief and after being induced for about 4 hours and I had only progressed to 1.5cm dilated, I knew a natural birth was just not an option. I'm hoping next time I will not have to be induced and maybe I can try that time and hopefully I'll progress a little more quickly! Plus, I'm going to really try to watch what I eat next time and exercise a little more than I did as I gained nearly 50lbs by the end and I think they say that makes it harder..? I don't know!! I hope you're doing great Sam!!! I know you are!! Sending tons of love your way!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Kels - don't worry about the strep b test - it takes two seconds and I don't even really remember them goin near the "rear" lol. All my hems have been internal - they couldn't find them after birth but by then you're not going to care if they see them because that's really the least of your worries down there if you get an episiotomy


----------



## pinksmarties

Just a quick update sorry for spelling mistakes on ruddy phone. The pessary propess to start the cervix going and dilating really upset baby and his hb kept dropping do they had to take it out. They have to keep me on a monitor and I am waiting for s room so they can break my waters and start the syntocinon drip. They said the drip may affect his heart rate too so if that happens then it might be csection. Do just waiting atm sent oh home as he is getting frustrated by the wait but I know there are other ladies needing things before me. Baby seems okay atm. Will try to update if I can . Sorry not read all your post hope you okay. Xx


----------



## babydust818

Oh Sam, i hope baby Smartie comes today!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sam I hope you're ok Hun, it sounds like they are monitoring you closely, keep us posted! 

Hi to everyone! I've had a busy day at my first antenatal class with josh, it was brill but feeling really tired now! Met lots of nice new people!  will catch soon xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sam's asked me to tell you lovely ladies that she has had a gorgeous 7lb 9oz baby boy called Benjamin Gabriel by c section. :cloud9::yipee: :cloud9: :cry: :cloud9: I'm sure she'll upload pics and up date soon!So happy for her! xxx


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Mel!!! Was he born on the 1st or 2nd?!? CONGRATS Sam!!! Welcome to the world Benjamin!!! And what a healthy ham he is!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry I got the weight wrong! Preggo brain! He is 7lbs 9oz :cloud9: I think he was born today!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel - I saw the FB post this morning when I got up and was going to pop on here to post the news but I see you beat me to it. :winkwink:
I am at work this morning for a little but so I was really rushing to get here as my Christmas party at work was last night and I was up later than usual. 

So Welcome to Benjamin Gabriel! Our little group is growing!!! :happydance:

How are the rest of you ladies doing? Chris and I had a bit of an eye opening house hunting day yesterday but I was great to go look. We saw a really nice 3 story townhouse facing the water that was in a great location but a little expensive, just trying to decide if we really want to go to townhouse living. We also met with a couple builders but it doesn't seem like they are really going to have something in the area we want right now. 

Friday the appraiser came, he was a bit of an a$$ so I hope everything goes OK with that. Chris and I did a lot of upgrades to the house which he didn't really seem to interested in, only square feet and whether you have a pool or not (which we don't). The home inspector also came Friday, Chris said that went really well and the guy was nice. Hopefully everything will be fine, we will see this week. 

Well better get back to work. Let me know if you girls see any pics of our new little group addition!


----------



## filipenko32

He was born at 8.30am today UK time obviously lol! 

Jess :wohoo: about the house hunting i get really excited as if i am house hunting with you lol! I really like the sound of the town house by the water :cloud9: xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - it was nice, and very modern type of living. I might have to buy all new furniture if we move there as mine is very traditional :shock:

I wish I would have taken a picture of this other townhouse we went in to show you ladies... OMG there was a bunch of guys living there and it was ABSOLUTELY disgusting!!! Clothes all over the floor in every room, mold all over the bathrooms, one bedroom had a partially deflated air mattress that someone was sleeping on. It was awful. We almost choked when the description of the property said it was a rare and luxurious townhome. Oh MY GOSH! Rare for sure.... I don't know who lives like that.... luxurious it was NOT!!!


----------



## filipenko32

That's grubby boys for you Jess! Maybe it could be nice??


----------



## korink26

Welcome to our lil group Benjamin!! Can't wait to hear your birth story hun, sounds like it was a long process for you, but a good outcome!! So we've got 2 boys now, are we going to have some girls to join those boys Mel?! :)
Jess omg a house facing the water is like my dream come true! How did everything go with the inspection? I bet if the owners knew those boys had the house like that for a showing they'd be pretty pissed. Also, for a showing aren't they supposed to be out of the house?! My mom is a realtor and I know it's always hard for her to show a house where there are renters, because they don't want somebody to buy the house so they leave it trashed and make showings difficult. What a crazy chart you have this month...difficult to tell for sure when you O'd? 
AFM-been crampy/achy this week. Told the baby he/she needs to stay put for a few more weeks. I feel so behind with xmas shopping---haven't even started yet and usually I at least have a plan and a list of who and what I want to get ppl but this year I just don't have a clue what to get anybody! We're going shopping this weekend to some outlet malls and I'm hoping I can keep up with everybody. It's not like a regular mall where they have rest areas so we'll see how it goes. We set up some swings and bouncers this weekend and got our xmas tree and Presley sure is curious about these new things in "his" house. Can't wait to see how he'll react when the baby comes. He's been so clingy with me and having anxiety when I leave the house. Poor lil thang.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Kels that's both funny and cute about Presley! Yes, we need some girlies on here don't we!!? I've done an 'online buying' plan only for a baby girl. I've copied and pasted outfits as my FIL is getting married in March so I want Miss Me-mo to be dressed up. If it's a Mr Me-mo then he's going to be in a baby suit lol! My hub's mum died of cancer after 30 years of marriage to hub's dad :-(. Anyway to cut a long story short hub's dad met someone nice a few years later and after 4 yrs 'courting' :haha: they are getting married, we are happy he is happy as he is a wonderful man!

Kels you're not still working are you? What are your cramps like? I was wondering when I would get them - ive had bowel cramps which have momentarily made me wonder but not period pain or anything yet... Are you nervous / excited?

Got my midwife appt at 2pm today. Going to ask for a reassurance scan at about 38 weeks just to check on baby for my sanity. Also I am supposed to have my birth plan written at 34 weeks so feeling i should do it today. I am going to see if i can have a birthing pool labour and then transfer to higher monitoring or maybe rent a birthing pool for home and then go to hospital when i am 4/5 cm gone? I've mentally gone from the highest monitoring possible plus c section to having the most natural birth possible! I don't want a home birth though! I want to try to avoid meds of any kind - yeah right ey?! Did you know that it's best for baby if the cord is not clamped straight away? They are best getting the cord blood for oxygen.. This takes about 10 minutes and then the cord stops pulsating and it's clamped. Lots of hospitals just clamp and cut for time saving reasons but the baby loses out on valuable oxygenated cord blood! I'm def putting that in my birth plan. Also I don't want the placenta injection either, going to hope it comes out naturally while the baby is trying to breast feed. The antenatal lady said there's a higher chance of retained placenta and infection if you get the injection but sometimes it's a necessity to give it to avoid excessive bleeding so we will see. Anyway it will be on my birth plan not to give the injection.

Re xmas shopping yes i am very orgnanised :blush: but i did a lot online! Still got to get hub's present. i'm getting him ray bans as he lost his original pair over summer 

:hi: Lindsay, Oakley :baby: Jess, Sam, Benjamin :baby: Rach


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls. 
Sorry I have been MIA, its been nuts this week with everything going on and I am also back to school :shock: Anyway, the appraisal came back our asking price :happydance: and just a couple small nit picky things on the home inspection so we're all set to start packing. I don't know how we will get it all done. We are hiring movers for the big stuff but I definitely need to clean out my closets and drawers etc myself so I can go through stuff. We definitely need to have a big garage sale!!! 

Mel - I dont think there is any way that place with the guys could be nice, its was absolutely a mess. Interesting info about the cord! Are you still working at all or have you stopped?

Kelsey - sorry you are getting some cramping. What have they been saying at your appointments about how things are coming along?

Lindsay - How are you? I just love the pics you are posting on FB of little Oakley!

Sam - hope you are doing better. Can't wait to see some pics of little Benjamin!

Rach - how are you doing? 

AFM - started spotting last night and got AF today Ugh! I think this might be my first real one after my MC as I had heavy cramping this morning and bleeding with clots. Sorry TMI. The other ones were very light. Even with all of our craziness this month I will need to pull DH aside for some :sex: My chart was crazy this month so I have no idea when I O'd. It was also a lot longer than my typical cycle so hopefully things get back on track soon. 

Well better get back to work, I will check in with you girls later...


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - what's the placenta injection? After I gave birth to Oakley they gave him to me and kept pushing on my belly and then I guess it just came out? I didn't get a shot? or maybe they put something in my IV? and they saved Oakley's cord blood - not sure where they put it though lol. Kirk wasn't able to cut the cord (he doesn't like blood). 

Kelsey - exciting you're having cramps!! When will they start checking you?? I started getting braxton hicks around 35 weeks which made me think the little man would be early but like his mama - he was sticking to his schedule with water breaking on his due date, haha. 

Jess - Hope you're not too overwhelmed with school and moving! That's what I'm scared of now that we're talking about moving. We were lazy this weekend and didn't do any work on the house, so I'm thinking we'll get it on the market come early spring. We'll see. I know Kirk has kind of backed off of the issue bc it's been tough on me having Oakley and doing school with my horrid commute, but I'm definitely adjusting! I get to work from home tomorrow and Friday - SO EXCITED! haha. Sorry about AF but it's probably better to have a normal AF before trying again. Any plan of action for the next one? 

AFM - been so super busy with school and taking care of the little man that I feel like I can never give enough time here any more, so I'm excited I have tomorrow and Friday at home so on my breaks from reading and writing I can check in with you guys and catch up! I can't wait to graduate - seems so far away! Hoping for not this March but next March, we'll see! 

I've just started reading Fifty Shades of Grey to see what all the hype is about - anyone else read it or any of the others? It's a little on the disturbing side so far to me but we'll see!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I have the book but have not started reading it yet so you will have to let me know how it is. I can't even imagine how you do it all school and then commute and then on top of that with little Oakley - you are amazing!!!

Sam posted in her journal today if you want to pop over. She's been having a tough time with the sleepless nights.


----------



## korink26

Mel I'm excited, i think the nerves will kick in when I'm in a ton of pain. Last night we had our last child birth class and a tour of the birthing floor at the hospital. That made it a little more real. I need to get my bag packed, baby bag packed, and the carseat set up! This is finals week for my husband and everything is due on Monday, so I've been trying to let him get that stuff done before I start hounding him about stuff we need to get done. And yep, still working and will all the way through unless for some reason I started not feeling well. I know what you mean about bowel cramps! Omg I didn't know if I just got those because I have always had bowel issues, but I guess I'm not the only one! They're awful aren't they?! When I get them I wonder to myself how I'll ever manage the pain of labor when I can hardly stand those! I'm also wondering about the placenta shots? In class last night they said they will just push on our abdomen which can be uncomfortable but they do that until they're able to push the placenta out. They didn't mention anything about shots?
Jessie I can't believe you're back to school already! I suppose though, if you want to get it over with you myswell keep trucking through. Hopefully by the end of this month you should find out about your test, right? Fingers are SO CROSSED for you!! Sucks that AF showed, but if you haven't really had a normal one yet, and this one is normal, it's probably for the best. It's probably a good thing if it's heavy and clotty because it's really getting your cycle "recycled" and ready for a good month of TTC. If you have Fifty Shades of Grey, maybe start reading it this month. Might soup up your TTC a bit :) It's been reported there was a boom in pregnancies since that book came out! I agree with you Linds, it's a bit disturbing. But not only that, to me it was so repetitive. I only read the first sometime I think in spring, and my sister has the 2nd one now so I said I'd borrow it but otherwise I had no intention of spending the money on any of the other books. And yah that the appraisal came back good! Can't believe what a crazy month you'll have. Have you decided if you'll be using your parents house (or was it another relatives house?)?
AFM-My weekly appts start now, and on Monday is my Strep B test (still dreading it) and I'm not sure if they'll check me then or not? I'm so curious the position the baby is in. I haven't had much for cramping today, at times it's more of an achiness than crampiness.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - they didn't start checking me until 38 weeks. I think they only check if you're complaining of pains and stuff like that. Bowel pains could mean things are moving along for you! Plus - that baby is lounging in there and taking up so much room that you're bound to have some uncomfortable bowel moments! I had a lot of digestive issues in the beginning that seemed to get better as I went along in my pregnancy but I do remember at the end being uncomfortable again - it's already hard to remember! and about fifty shades of grey - she hasn't decided what she's going to do but I so want her to say no! lol thinking that's a sign that I'm not supposed to read books like this haha but it def could spice up anyone's sex life for sure!! 

Sam - I read your journal but I'm going to respond to it here - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time with sleeping! Breastfeeding initially is really difficult! Are you sure you're having a let down with your milk? do you have a pump?? it may be a good idea to try to pump a bit and bottle feed and see if your little one will go to sleep like that. There's no shame at all in giving a bottle of formula if you are too tired - you have plenty of time to establish a breastfeeding relationship! I would try to pump before going to formula, but do what you gotta do! I remember early on not understanding why Oakley wouldn't feed right and that's when I realized I wasn't releasing my milk because I was so stressed out about it but the pump could get it out just fine! But - don't make my mistake and make sure to try to keep up with direct feeding as once I got used to pumping and feeding it was difficult to go back as I was already making too much milk and needed more relief than Oakley could give. Also - I don't know if you have family members around but do NOTHING around the house! Get other people to bring you food, clean your house, do your laundry! Take every opportunity you have to rest! Big hugs to you!! Within a week you'll start to get the hang of it and get used to the lack of sleep! 

Rach - how you doin, hun?! Your tree is gorgeous! love it! How's your job going?? Any updates on school?? 

Jess - Hope your packing goes quickly and you hear about your exam soon! 

AFM - Oakley had his 4 month check up - he's 89% for height and 28% for weight and 58% for head circumference. He's going to be tall and lanky like his daddy I guess!! Glad he's not short like me haha. He got two shots, my poor baby but he did great! He's passed out now. We got the green light for solids (even though I've been giving him some cereal for a few weeks now) but I'm excited to start making fruit and veggie purees! I'll be breaking out the "baby bullet" this weekend! We plan to make all of his food - I'm bummed the farm market down the street will be closing for winter soon...ohwell!

Hope you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## filipenko32

In the uk they tend to give you an injection to speed things up with the delivery of the placenta and to decrease chances of too much bleeding, it isn't always a good thing though as the placenta should come away naturally especially when you bf straight away! So it's on my birth plan not to get an injection xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Will catch up more later, going to a breast feeding class, need to get dressed I've been very tired and lazy today lol!!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

How are you all doing?? I have another cold :( ugh! Hoping I'll still be able to keep Oakley from getting it - been giving him extra breastmilk lately to help boost his immune system - keep your fingers crossed for us! Little man is feeling a lot better today after his shots yesterday. He just went down for his morning nap. He slept ALL day yesterday and wasn't really eating, made me a bit nervous, but he woke up at midnight asking for a bottle and ate it right up and went right back to sleep and had a good bottle this morning, thankfully! He seems much more alert and happy today. 

Mel - how are your breastfeeding classes? are they helpful? Looking back, I think I probably should have taken one but I think I'm prepared now for next baby! My boob has finally stopped hurting as of a couple weeks now, thankfully! I'm excited to try with the next baby as I feel like I have a better grasp on how to do it. I think that I will still give a bottle with formula pretty early on as it was kind of difficult to get Little O to take formula at first. 

Sam - hope you're hanging in there!! the pictures of benjamin on facebook are just precious!! 

I'm getting so excited for the other babies to join us!! Won't be long now!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls, I really thought I'd updated on here last night :wacko: sorry for not posting.

I adore my little boy. Things have been a bit difficult since getting out of hospital in Tuesday. Maybe that is normal ftm issues, anxiety, lack of sleep etc. however Benjamin has lost 13oz since birth :cry: and the mw was concerned about his gentleness at my boob. We are now on demand feeding plus 3 hourly top ups of expressed milk and formula. I can't tell anymore if his sleeping is down to contentment or lack of food tiredness which is sad. My parent have been here since Tuesday and the help has been good. Making tea etc. I haven't done my birth story yet as this is the first time I have had a proper chance to get on. We got him weighed again today after starting the feeding yesterday and he has put on nearly 4oz. I am moving more now to using the expressed milk and very little formula (was only about 10ml anyway) and bf. He is more alert and less stressed also so overall going in the right direction. 

I will catch up with all your posts tonight!


----------



## filipenko32

From what I have heard from pretty much all my friends on BnB Sam it sounds like that's completely normal! I have a close friend whose baby lost a lot of weight after birth and now he's completely on track. I'm so over the moon for you!! :cloud9: glad you have help too 

Lindsay the bf classes were brilliant, they promise no sore boobs and 100% comfort after a few tries, i've also got someone on call to come and help me if i struggle at home but we will see how 'easy' it is as they make out! i've never ever heard of anyone who hasn't really struggled to begin with. I'm only doing it for a month as I want my period back as we are ttc number 2 starting in April! 

:hi: to everyone xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls,
Just popping on quickly before going to bed. We had an EXHAUSTING weekend of packing but got a lot done. We have SO much stuff, I have no idea where it all came from!!! My body and feet hurt all over. 
Kelsey- I think you asked where we are moving... We are moving to Chris's grandparents house. The painter finished the inside of the house today, we have new carpet being installed tomorrow and the cleaners coming on Tuesday. Wednesday we are going to make a trip over with a few things. 

Well I will properly post tomorrow. I am absolutely exhausted.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you feel better today jess! Good Luck with everything!
Lindsay hope your cold goes ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - totally normal for the baby to lose weight! Oakley was born at 7lbs 12 ounces and left at 7lbs 4 ounces from the hospital. I know they like to keep an eye on it, but now that he's gaining weight, try to not stress about it too much! Hope the breastfeeding is going better now and you're able to get a little sleep! 

Mel - I probably should have gone to breastfeeding classes if they promised no soreness and 100% comfort after a couple tries!! haha oh my! that's amazing you have someone that will come to your house too! I think that was the hardest thing for me was that when I was having trouble there was no one there to help besides the nurse assistant because supposedly I brought all the pregnant ladies to the hospital to have their babies and they were completely booked! I went in around 10PM and there were maybe 2 or 3 other ladies there and they said by midnight they were nearly full (including Kirk's cousin that was right next door to us! haha). 

Jess - moving is exhausting!! I'm so dreading but so looking forward to it at the same time haha. I hope it goes quickly for you! 

AFM - Oakley had a rough night last night - he didn't go poo all day yesterday and I'm guessing it's because he's been eating a lot more cereal lately so he's getting all bound up. He was up every couple hours crying and grunting (I think pushing - poor guy!!) so this morning I went ahead and took his temp in his bum and that got things flowing, thankfully!! He's asleep right now but when he gets up I'm going to mix in some apples I made for him in his baby bullet into his oatmeal to try to keep things "moving" for him! He's loving eating from the spoon, which has been really fun!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!! My cold is slowly starting to get better! Definitely need to start taking better care of myself so I'll stop getting sick!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Just pooping in for a quick hello. All this packing is just taking all the energy out of me. 

Sam - How are you going? Is it getting a little easier with little Benjamin? Like the other girls said, I think its normal for them to lose a little weight in the beginning as both of you get used to all the changes and get into a routine. Is hubby staying home for a bit with you too or did he go back to work?

Lindsay - sorry that you are sick but I am glad you are starting to feel a little better. Definitely need to take care of yourself. I am sure with work/school, the drive and little Oakley you are probably spread pretty thin these days. 

Mel - How was the breastfeeding class? The no sore boobs and 100% comfort after a few tries sounds fabulous! I saw all of your little outfits on FB so cute!!! I saw you went with a lot of white, is that in case Me-Mo is a she instead of a he? Have you decided on names yet? Whoa! I can't believe you are already thinking about trying again in April! Although I don't blame you, with all the losses, might as well get it going in case it takes a long time again. 

Kelsey - how are you doing? We need to see some nursery room pics from you girl! How are the bowel cramps. I would have thought they were IBS too! By the way, how has that been with your pregnancy? Did you decide on a name yet? 

Rach - how are you doing? You haven't mentioned your job in a while, are things going well? Where are you at in your cycle? We need to get this TTC on for the new year!! These girls are going to be joining us with #2's soon!!!


AFM - I am totally exhausted with all this packing. We were trying to close on the 21st so we can be done with all this and settled down to enjoy the holidays but now my agent said the buyers still want to stick to the 26th closing date. Ugh! I might be able to schedule my movers a little later in the week but I definitely can't get anyone to move me over Christmas so its like I have to be out early anyway :grr: My house is so upside down I really get want to get out and settle down. 
I got my test score back last night and I did not pass :cry: I got a 73 and I needed a 75. I am so bummed about it I hardly got any sleep last night. I don't know I am really going to have to buckle down with this in the new year. My last class is on Thursday this week so after I get settled I just need to dedicate my time to studying.


----------



## korink26

Sam how are you doing hun!? I'll have to check out your journal because you may have posted on there. If so, don't worry about trying to type it all in here. How is the bf'ing going? I had a friend who's daughter wasn't latching on, and turns out she needed her tounge clipped (that thing under the tounge) and then she was able to latch on properly. But it took them a bit to figure that out. It's a good reality check for me to hear your struggles, because so often you think of how wonderful it will be, and it's good to have some warning it's not all rainbows and butterflies. Like I think Jess asked, is DH home with you or how does the daddy's mat leave work by you? Ryan will only be able to take off a week with me, although I plan on practically moving my mom in until I'm comfortable :)
Oh Jess I'm so sorry to hear you didn't pass!! Actually pisses me off because I know how hard you studied and to only be 2 points off?!?!?! So now what, study all over again and since you're familiar with the test will it help for the next time? And then on top of that all the moving?? That's crappy that closing is on the 26th, because exactly like you said who the heck is going to be able to move you on xmas!! Soon it will be all over, so just keep breathing, and wine probably wouldn't hurt either :)
Mel that's great you got so much out of your bf'ing class!! mine was kind of useless, and I feel like I won't have a clue until I can actually try for myself. I had a heck of a time trying to find a nursing bra, but I'm so excited this past weekend I finally found one that fit!!! These bb's have gotten HUGE and it's not even funny anymore!
Lindsay I just adore Oakley---in all his pictures he just looks like such a content baby. Hopefully we're all that lucky! I'll have to remember the thermometer in the butt trick to get things moving. Who woulda thunk! Glad your cold is starting to get better, and hopefully little O avoids it!
Rach hun--how you doing?! 
AFM-Had my 36 week check up yesterday (and the strep B test--boo). The cervix check was so uncomfortable, almost painful! But sex has been very painful for us since pregnancy so we really haven't done anything since around 20 weeks. Anyway, so she said my cervix was in the ready position (not hiding or something she said?) and she said I was 50% thinned out. I asked about dialation, and she said she doesn't really believe in any of that being an indicator of labor so she never answered me! All she said is it's looking good and I could go into labor tonight or a week past my due date. I hate the unknown because i'm such a planner! Today I had some brown cm, which is probably from the exam, but maybe some of my mucous plug? She said she could feel the baby's head so he/she is head down. Last night I woke up with some uncomfortable pressure in my stomach, but feel fine today. Still have to get my hospital bag packed and the carseat out of the box! aahhh! I will get pics of the nursery up---we just got an I-Pad so I think I can take pictures with that and post from it?! I don't know anything about it but if I can then it'll be easier to post pic updates from now on. Oh and Jess you asked about the IBS----I only had issues with it around 5 weeks, but other than that I've been fairly normal which is so shocking. But I think the intense "bowel cramps" I feel are because of the IBS/Colitis.


----------



## filipenko32

WOWSERS kels I can't believe they do all those checks at 36 weeks ish. In the uk we are left to our own devises now until d day! So I'd have no idea about cervix or any of that until I was hours off pushing probably! But I may go for a private scan just to check all is ok, I know me-mo is head down so that's a start. I've been getting lightning flash pains in my cervix area every so often every day, i believe the technical term for it is lightning crotch lol! Sorry you had pain with the cervix check. Exciting that she could feel baby's head!!! Do you think one of our babies might come on Christmas day!!? You never know! Xxx

Jess I am so upset about your test, you studied so hard :nope: can you get it remarked since it was so close? It just seems too close to fail! I'm not happy!!! :-( xxx :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get a good rest tonight :sleep:

Lindsay I am glad you're feeling better, you are probably run down due to lack of sleep and worrying about / looking after your little man, I will be the same I suspect as I always get Ill when o sleep xxx


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey- WOW that is sooo crazy to know he/she is head down already!! OMG where has the time gone!??! I can remember clear as day when you said you got your BFP. I just can't believe all this time has passed between then and now. I can't wait!!!!!!!

Jess i totally agree... full course BDing for us. I was really hoping i was PG this time because i was getting real bad pains in my nipples. I took a test for the first time in MONTHS and it was BFN. Then 3 days later i got AF. I swear it seems impossible for me anymore. I could scream!!! So unfair.

Sam i hope you're doing better with Benjamin. I hope you're adjusting well. I been thinking of you lots. xoxoxo

Mel your tree is beautiful and all them presents are wrapped so gorgeous!!! Not too much longer till memo is here as well!! I can't wait!!! Gahh!!!!!!!!!!!


AFM i put a hold on startin school. Money has been a total bummer lately. I don't even have an ounce of Christmas shopping done. I've never been this late getting presents. I feel terrible and disgusting that its been this way. The joys of being on your own. There is an option for full time at my work so i really hope i can get that because you get INSURANCE and sickpay/vacation. I'd be so happy, although i hate my job LOL. It will definately work for now! I'm CD 2 now, so i hope 2013 has baby dust written on it for me... otherwise i think i'm going to jump off a cliff.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Rach - Sorry about your money situation! The first year Kirk and I bought our house we were so poor! Oh my goodness! Looking back I don't know how we did it! That year we only got gifts for Kirk's two neices and they were not very fun gifts! Your families will understand and hopefully encourage you to save your money for more important things! Would the insurance kick in right away if you went full time or do you have to go through a "probation" period or whatever they call it?? Are you doing OPKs? or temping? Darby (my dog) ate my BBT! I had it on my nightstand and Kirk came home and said it was destroyed on the bed :( Ohwell! 

Jess - so sorry about your exam, hun! How frustrating! Was this a retake of the last exam or a new one? and if it was a new one will you start retaking the other one? Maybe then you'll know what to expect and it'll be a breeze! you've had a lot on your mind lately - don't get yourself down! 

Sam - how's Benjamin doing? Hope you're both doing well! Those first few weeks are still blurry to me! 

Kelsey - yay for head down! any thoughts on pain relief during labor?? Gosh - any day now for you! 

Mel - not long for you either!! I'm so excited you'll be trying again quickly! I had such baby fever right after having Oakley! It has faded now that he's gotten a bit older but I expect it to come back as soon as Oakley is up and running around! Totally going to miss this time that I can just carry him around with me all day :)

AFM - my cold is definitely a sinus infection. I feel fine overall - get tired quickly at night (that might be from Oakley too) but I just have a massive amount of mucus (gross - sorry!) so I'm on quite a cocktail of drugs that seem to do the trick! All the doctors in my lab are in haiti helping out so I'm hoping when they get back on Monday I can convince one of them to write me a Rx for some antibiotics if it hasn't cleared up by then. Hopefully it'll clear up this weekend and I won't have to worry about it. Kirk has promised to "take care of me" this weekend and let me rest. I've definitely been running myself into the ground but my boss told me yesterday that I should be working from home once a week to maintain my sanity with the traffic and she's seen how productive I am with days at home - so I think that's going to help my stress level a LOT! We'll see! 
Darby's making way too much noise upstairs - gotta run and see what he's doin! Hope you all are having a great day and everything is going ok!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Kelsey - Happy 37 weeks!!! :yipee: Why has BDing been painful during pregnancy? Did you ask your doc about that? The thought of your cervix test made me cringe - ugh I hate that stuff "down there"!!! That is so weird when you girls talk about them being able to feel the baby's head!!! I can't believe you could go into labor anytime - girl you better get your bag packed and your carseat in the car!!! Are you loving your Ipad - Oh I just love mine!!! You can definitely take pics from it and post them. Do you have an iphone? Its very similar. Yes my next test should not be as bad because I am already familiar with the material but I do need to go back and study everything again because there is so much they can test, it will likely be all different material! 

Mel - How are you doing? I didn't see your tree yet so I will go on FB and check it out. I am bummed about not having a tree yet but I think I might go get a little one this weekend. This is my absolute favorite time of the year and I can't believe all this craziness that I have not been able to filly enjoy it. Lightning crotch :rofl: I am having visuals!!! I looked into the regrading of the exam because part of it is written so its so subjective but I read on one of the CPA exam forums that you have a better chance of winning the lottery!!! and the money to have it regraded is better spent just retaking it. :shrug: 

Rach - it never fails for me too - every time I am late and take a HPT I get AF like a day or 2 later. Make sure your cycle days in your ticker are up to date so I can keep track of you!!! Sorry you are down about work and stuff. Its a hard time of year. But hang in there... 2013 is going to be a great year for us... I am ready to ring it in!!!

Sam - Thinking of you. Hoping things are going well for you and little Benjamin. I can't remember if you said but don't you guys get a long maternity leave over there - like a year? Are you taking all of that time off? What did you ever do about that rug that DB picked out?

Lindsay - how are you feeling? I hope you kick that bug quickly! I love the pic you posted on FB of you and Oakley - so cute!

AFM - we are spending our first night tonight at our new "home" (Chris's grandparents house) tonight. We have our car packed with stuff and our air mattress and we are going there tonight to get things ready for our HUGE garage sale we having Saturday and Sunday. Hopefully we make a lot of money - we have a TON of stuff (junk LOL) to sell! We've already made about $450 selling a couple big things and some small stuff. I told Chris that this will be my home decorating fund for our new place! :winkwink:
I think I am close to O - I had some EWCM yesterday and today I feel a little dizzy so I will definitely be getting to it this weekend!! Hopefully I won't be too tired with all this packing.
Is anyone taking any time off for the holidays? :xmas9:Today is my last day of work until Dec 26th so I am excited... but you know what I'll be doing :nope:


----------



## confusedprego

Oh yea, I forgot about your comment about that dtd is painful kelsey! Why do you think that is?? my cervix like disappeared in me while I was pregnant until right before little man decided to join us so if anything dtd was...well not better but enjoyable in a different way. Do you think you're nervous about dtd?

Got my wedding rings resized and picked them up yesterday - it feels so good to have them back!! I only had to go up half a size! ugh! Hoping I'll be able to wear them further into the next pregnancy. 

I'm also so shaken by the shooting in Connecticut - I couldn't stop watching the news yesterday - it just makes me sick that someone could do this... so sad!


----------



## korink26

Omg, just lost everything i typed and it makes me want to smash my computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, settle my pregnancy hormones and start again.


----------



## korink26

Lightning crotch Mel!?!? lol I hear so much about cervix pain, but so far I haven't had much going on down there. Hopefully it means you're dilating or something?? Bring on that xmas baby :)
Rach that sucks that AF came, but sounds like you had a really normal cycle which is good!!! Omg that'd be awesome if you got that full time position---when do you find out?! You totally deserve it, I hope you get it and then you can use that insurance to get your rainbow baby!!! I just think you need Clomid like me and you'll get your BFP right away! Using OPK's at all?
Lindsay, that sassy Darby! Made me lol, dogs are just too funny. How are you feeling now? Glad it's not too painful for you, I remember everytime I had one I had the WORST headaches with it. Def. think I'll be doing an epidural, because no matter how strong I'll try and be, I'm the worst baby about pain. My friends have all told me, don't even try and be strong, just take it when you're able so you can enjoy the process a little bit. We'll see what happens! For cripes sake, I practically need an epidural for my cervix checks!
Jess how is it going at the new place?! And how was the rummage sale---hope you made lots of money for your new house decorating fund :) Are you using OPK's this month? Do you have any Dr. appts coming up? I'm so lost with that I-pad. I went on it once but it was frustrating cuz I didn't know what I was doing. wish you lived next door so I could waltz over and have you give me an I-pad lesson. 
Idk why the heck my DTD is painful. The Dr. just said that some women get really swollen down there and it's not pleasant then for them. I always heard about pregnancy sex being so great, so I was pretty disappointed. I think starting this weekend we'll try again and hope it goes ok and maybe gets labor started :)
Had my check up today---was dilated 1-2 cm, so not much progress from last week. It was much more painful this week and I'm lightly bleeding, where last time I only had some brown spotting the day after. Lindsay, I think you said you first got checked at 38 weeks? Do you remember what you were? And I did not pass my strep B test, so I guess I'll have to have antibiotics when I go into labor. Boo. My friend said it wasn't a big deal, it was just annoying to have another IV in your arm. Other than that, I was really disappointed that I've gained 43 lbs!!! I'm really swollen, so I'm hoping some of it is water weight, but still. I've still got about 2 more weeks so I'll probably have gained about 50 when this is all over (seriously, as I'm eating a xmas cookie right now! lol). I hope this is my last full week of work, because I'm seriously getting uncomfortable. I have mon-wed off next week, and then tue and wednesday the week after that off. Then it's my due date, and I think I"ll finish up that week and if still no labor I'll have to see what happens. Lindsay how long did you work?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I remember now the first time I got checked was actually 37 weeks and my cervix was so high they could hardly reach it - no progress. Then at 38 weeks she could reach it but still no dilation. I was going to stop working at 38 weeks but ended up going to 39 because the lady was so adamant that I was going to go over my due date, blah blah blah. So, I dragged my giant preggo butt into work until exactly 39 weeks. At 39 weeks I was 1 cm dilated. Within a couple days I had some false labor with contractions every 2-3 minutes but they were very mild, but we went in anyway. When I got checked then I was still 1cm and those exams made me bleed for a few days. Then on my due date (after trying EVERYTHING to get labor started) a thunderstorm rolled in and my water popped with no contractions. By the time I got to the hospital I was still only 1cm. They induced me and after 4 hours of horrible contractions I was 1.5cm and demanded an epidural lol. I say go for the epidural! I might try again next time to not have one assuming it will progress quicker and that I won't have to be induced but I kinda doubt I'll make it, haha it was intense! 

I'm feeling better but I feel like it's going to take forever for this sinus infection to go away. and I do have horrible headaches, I've been taking Sudafed PE (With acetaminophen/phenylepherine), mucinex D (with pseudophedrine), and advil lol that seems to do the trick. Thankfully yesterday the headache subsided and I only needed a mucinex D to get to sleep. 

You guys could have new years babies!! My SIL is due January 11th and I feel so bad for her she's so uncomfortable! Kelsey - 43lbs isn't bad, I think that's normal! I gained 46.6! When they weighed me when I got there it was kg and I asked if that was so we didn't get depressed right when we got there and the nurse just laughed at me and converted it so I could see haha. It sucks DTD hurts for you - I definitely enjoyed it. It wasn't necessarily better but I do sometimes miss pregnant sex lol just not that last month even though we dtd a lot more to try to get things going, I don't think it works haha. I was attacking DH like 2x a day to try to get Oakley out! :blush: I don't think he minded haha


----------



## confusedprego

Oh I forgot to tell you ladies - I went to a holiday party recently and Kirk's old boss (Kirk got a new job) asked me "Is that just residual baby or is baby #2 on the way?" I took a swig of my wine and looked at him funny - wordlessly saying "that's not funny" and he leans over and says "are you pregnant?" completely serious! I could've punched him in the face!! I think he just felt really uncomfortable around Kirk but geez - don't have to take it out on me!! lol If his wife could have killed him with her eyes, he'd be dead! 

Hope you all have a great day!! :)


----------



## korink26

Lindsay thanks for reminding me of your journey. I forgot that you had those contractions---you even had the braxton hicks for a couple weeks before, right? I haven't had a thing, although I do have some stomach tightening once in awhile that I figured out are probably some sort of bh but they don't hurt or anything--I actually thought it was the baby rolling until I really paid attention. We're supposed to get a snowstorm on Thursday, so maybe it'll throw me right into labor :) I'd like to go a couple days after xmas, so I plan to maybe start drinking the raspberry leaf tea or whatever I hear about causing contractions. Then if we can manage some BDing and maybe even a little down on all fours with hip swaying like you talked about.
Omg I feel so bad for you, the sinus infection headaches were just AWFUL. I hope it clears up ASAP! And omg, Kirk's boss deserved a black eye. Was he drunk or is he just an idiot?


----------



## confusedprego

What you're having are bh! Mine didn't hurt at all and like you I thought it was the baby at first and then in the last 1-2 weeks they started slowly hurting like period cramps and getting more intense. A snowstorm might do the trick!! Are you ready yet? bag packed? Just totally uncomfortable??

Kirk's old boss was def not drunk...just an idiot!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay I hope your horrible sinus infection has gone :hugs: and that Oakley is less constipated now poor little man
Also 'Darby' is my last (married) name lol! That is terrible about Kirk's old boss!!! OMG I am surprised you didn't slap him!
What did your hubs say? 

Rach I'm sorry about your money / work situation :hugs: don't feel bad about Christmas you can't spend what you don't have
and you don't want to get into debt. Really hope you get that full time job!! And 2013 :dust: for you. 

Jess best of luck with the move!! And the garage sale! I wish I could go to your sale  Make sure you're not too :sleep:
to :sex: though! Really really really hoping 2013 brings you and Rach your rainbow babies :dust::dust: 

Kels I am a bit worried that you're not going to get enough rest before labour, are you getting enough sleep etc? I find it 
impossible to sleep through the night now and I can't imagine going to work. That is wonderful that you're 1-2cm already
I think you're going to have a straightforward labour when the time comes sounds like it's all going to plan! Also I 
have put on sooooooo much weight too don't know exactly how much but a lot!! I hate pregnant sex I just feel rubbish and 
like a nauseous whale who wants it over with lol!
My stomach tightens too and I have been crampy say 3x a day. I wouldn't know what bh are though my stomach has been doing this tightening thing (infrequently) for about 10 weeks now!
Also I have morning sickness back with a vengeance!


----------



## filipenko32

^^^eeek what happened to that formatting!


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - DH was not nice to his old boss and said "I should F*ing punch you in the face for saying that" and walked me away from him...awkward but nice he stood up for me lol. Sucks you have morning sickness again - I did a little at the end but I think it was because it was so hot out and I was just so tired all the time! 

Jess - hope you're settling in now! Are you starting to look at new places still? Any luck? 

Kelsey - You're so close now!! Hope that snow will clear up before you have to head to the hospital! I've been watching on the news that your area is getting pretty beat up! 

So, last month when I ovulated it was really painful and I thought it was just because it always hurts from my right side, so now today I'm in crazy pain on my right side again and I took an OPK and it's almost positive, so I either O'd yesterday or will today but isn't that weird that I'm feeling it on the same side every time? and I'm wondering why it's so painful now. I know that ovarian cysts are more common with mirena but geez! this kinda sucks lol. DH wants me to get it out because I'm still bleeding randomly, have this pain during ovulation and most recently I think I had a yeast infection (sorry tmi). I feel like I should give it 6 months before taking it out - it's really nice not having to think about it every day and to have less hormones going in my body but I'm worried about what it is doing.


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Mel - when I friended you on facebook I noticed the Darby thing! so funny! It's a great name :)


----------



## korink26

Oh Mel sorry you're not feeling very good! Hopefully the nausea goes away ASAP!
Lindsay my Dr. said that some women ovulate from the same side every month or they don't necessarily rotate sides every month. Does your Dr. know you're still having the issues with bleeding and now pain? I understand it taking a lil while to adjust but it's been a couple months now. I lol'd about Kirk saying that to your boss-whata guy!!
Jess I know you're super busy but I'm dying to hear how your rummage sale went and the move and studying and most important your cycle!! Your temps seem really good this month-have you had any time to bd?
Rach-where are you?! How's work-did you get the full time job!? How's your cycle going? I love the pics of Jax &Sadie -can't believe how big Jax has gotten! Love it!
Sam-I'll have to check your journal-hope everything is going wonderful with you and lil man!
AFM-finished up xmas shopping yesterday and we bd'd for the first time since like 20 weeks. Hope'd the combination of all the walking and then bd would get things going, but nope! I'm convinced I'll be late. Plan to get some raspberry leaf tea and try that. Lindsay what was it that you did? Something like on all 4s and swaying your hips back and forth? 
Alright hope you all have a wonderful Xmas! Can't believe it's really here!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been MIA! What a crazy week this has been! Well I am finally semi-settled so trying to catch up...

Kelsey - Happy 38 weeks a couple days ago! It won't be long for you now! Getting excited! The garage sale was great! A lot of work but we made over $1,000!!! Chris wanted to have another with the stuff that was left over but I just couldn't do it again, it was exhausting! So we donated the rest, except for a few things we are going to advertise on Craiglist. 

Lindsay - hope by now you are feeling better. I can't believe Kirks boss said that to you!!! I would have had to say something back. What a jerk! I think you look fabulous! Gosh, I think you should go to the doctor about the pain you're having just to get it checked out.

Rach - Did you guys get some BDing in this month? Hope you are feeling better about the holidays! :hugs: I am going to be sooo ready to toast in the new year for a better 2013.. for us both!

Mel - Happy 37 weeks!!! Not long for you now either. Sorry you have the nausea again and the trouble sleeping. That combination sounds like the worst!!!!

Sam - How are you doing? I haven't had time to check any journals sorry! Hope things are going well with little Benjamin. The pics you posted on FB are just adorable!

AFM - We have been SO swamped with moving and had to get our internet up and running. The movers came Thursday - so everything is pretty much out of the house - it was a whole day event! We all of our furniture to the new house and now just need to get organized. We have stuff everywhere... its driving me crazy!!! We just have 1 more carload of small stuff at our house that we are going to pick up on Christmas. Moving was absolutely awful, I had no idea it would be this bad, I can't believe I actually have to go through this again. I don't know if I told you girls but last week we woke up to some buckled tiles on our back porch!!! I almost died... I mean, the timing of things!!! I don't know if it was the cold weather or what. Cjhris's Dad had us so stressed out about it like we were going to have to re-tile the ENTIRE porch a couple days before Christmas but we talked him into helping us out and the fix was not as bad as he made it seem. So we have been driving back to the house over the last few days helping his Dad cut out the and lay new ones. I could not believe it, thank goodness we were not closing on Friday like we originally wanted. What a mess we had to replace about 20 tiles! Closing is on the 26th at 12:30pm. Can't wait for that to get here!!! We have been too busy to look for places right now, but we will start again soon. Oh, and we did not get any BDing in this month :(, we were both absolutely exhausted... so on to 2013!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Christmas everyone!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Merry Christmas girls! :xmas9:


----------



## pinksmarties

Merry Christmas girlies!! I will post as soon as I can, we are at my parents for christmas. Hope you all have a lovely day and Father christmas was good to you all.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas day or are having one!! It's 2am boxing day now in the uk, I'm awake with pregnancy insomnia and nausea! I want me-mo out of this hotel now!! We spent Xmas day with my niece and nephew, sister and bro in law it was lovely, they are staying with us for a few more days :cloud9: 

Jess oh my goodness I really felt for you reading your post, I'm so glad that's over with for you and the tiles are fixed now. I hate moving too and I have done it so often since being 18 :wacko: it isn't nice but it will be worth it in the end and brilliant that you had such a quick sale!! Xxx

Kels what are you symptoms ATM? I have sickness and bowel / bladder pressure all the time oh and heartburn! The joys! 

Sam hope you're enjoying your first Christmas with baby!! :cloud9: 

:hi: everyone hope you're all ok xxxx


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!!

How's everyone doing?? I hope everyone had a great Christmas! We usually have 4 stops on christmas but thankfully we only had 2 this year! We had 2 stops on Christmas Eve too but Oakley was a real trooper and tolerated us moving him around everywhere really well! Yesterday he was definitely overstimulated and it took him a little while to take one of his naps but he did really well! Christmas was a lot more fun with him than I expected this year. He was having so much fun opening gifts! He had no idea that he was opening presents and only wanted to play with the paper (he would get very upset when you took the paper away). 

As for the ovulation pain, I don't really want to go to the doctor for it because the few times I ovulated not on the pill - it felt very similar. My bleeding has really subsided and they said to give it at least 3 months (up to 6 months) to "even" out and I'm just barely at 3! It seems like I've had this thing in me forever! haha. Not sure if I'll do it after the next baby though. I do love not having to think about a pill and I definitely have fewer side effects (besides actually ovulating and spotting). 

I was supposed to go to work today but my MIL is selling their house this week (and we know from Jess how much work that is!) and my dad is dealing with their dog that hurt his leg on the ice Christmas Eve, so I get one more day off! woohoo!! I think I'll head to Target later. 

Gosh you guys are so close! I'm so excited for you guys! We're going to need daily updates to make sure you're not in labor! Any signs yet?? and Yea Kelsey - I got down on all 4s and swung my hips side to side and my water broke within an hour but it might have been the thunderstorm coming in lol I like to think it was moving my hips to give me hope for the next baby! 

Jess - Hope your moving ordeal is almost over! The next time won't be as hard because you've already sold/donated stuff you don't want! :) Think about it that way! 

We had a white christmas here - it was just gorgeous :) 

Little man is exhausted so I'm going to try to get him down for a nap and head to the store. Hope you guys had a great holiday and a great rest of the week!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well it's official... We're homeless!!! The closing was today at 12:30pm and everything went smooth. A little sad last night when we went by the house to check on things and pick up our last load of stuff. Seeing it so empty...it was definitely a tough night! So many memories there and nothing new to look forward to yet. :cry: I'm sure we will find something else nice but it's still hard. 

Off to bed, I will check in with you girls tomorrow, I am exhausted!


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: jess you've got a lot to look forward too one being a 2013 rainbow baby hopefully. Fresh start! Xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey  Happy 39 weeks!!! Gosh it wont be long for you now. Do you have your bag packed and in the car? We need some bump pics of you girl!!! How are you going with your ipad? Have you downloaded any pregnancy apps? I love those!

Mel  that insomnia and nausea just sounds awful. Have you still been banished to the guest bedroom with your snoring? How are you feeling? It wont be long for you either. We need some bump pics from you as well. I like Lindsays idea of daily updates from you girls!!

Lindsay  I bet seeing little Oakley opening the gifts was just the best! I am sure that Christmass will only be better now going forward with him being able to really enjoy them. You know, I never knew what Elf on a Shelf was until this year when I saw them in New York!! I dont know where Ive been but I definitely need to get one of those guys! Its nice you got an extra day off, I feel like I could have really used a few more days off!!! Have you stopped taking your temps completely? 

Sam  how was your first Christmas with a little one? I know hes too little to know whats going on but for you so much to be thankful for this year. Are you getting into a routine with him now? Sorry I havent been over to check journals. 

Rach  where are you? How was your Christmas! Saw on FB that you got a Kindle! Thats great. 

How was everyones holidays? I am so jealous of you girls that got to see a white Christmas. We had a nice day at Chriss parents house. Christmas was a whirlwind for us this year so as much as I love the holiday, I am just glad that its over. Well better get back to work. Please post pics girls!!!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls---hope you all had a great xmas! Lindsay I just LOVE the pictures of Oakley, he seems to be such a good baby!! With him being so good, must make the idea of baby #2 even better :) 
Jess, what a stressful week for yoU!! So glad that it's over though. So bring on 2013---I just want to zoom to the end of your cycle so we can start a new cycle and get your BFP! :) Your cycle looks so good this month, so at least everything seems to be back on track.
Mel don't really have any symptoms. sorry you're feeling so awful! I'm just tired and not sleeping the best. 
Lindsay, I've tried the getting down on all 4's and I'm a hip-swinging away! :) Still nothing though. I've been waddling around town trying to walk as much as I can, and I finally found the rasperry leaf tea (too driving all over to finally find some) and had my first cup tonight. I've been eating some pineapple and bouncing on a big excercise ball. But, still nothing. I still have the stomach tightening, but nothing painful AT ALL. I didn't have her even check for dilation yesterday because it's just too painful. If nothing happens by next week, I'll have her check. I'm thinking about calling and seeing if she'll strip my membranes at my next appt. Sam, I know you had it done, Lindsay did you also? She said she's going to pencil me in for induction January 9th, but I just really really hope we don't have to worry about that. If I know what day it'll be I think I'll worry so much about it, whereas if it just happens spontaniously I won't have time to worry about it. Jess the hospital bag is packed, but not in the car because I'll still have the last minute things to throw in it. Other than that, I'm just soooo ready to find out what this lil baby is and if the baby is healthy and I just want to meet him/her!!
Alright, well, heading to bed. I should probably get a recent picture taken. Although I don't even want one because I almost fell off the scale at my last appt. I've gained almost 50 lbs!


----------



## filipenko32

Kels I hope baby comes soon!! I am trying red raspberry leaf tea soon and clary sage and birth ball and lots of :sex:! My nausea and vomiting is through the roof! Yesterday I was sick on the common (grass) after a light meal out with hubs, I'm pretty much vomiting everyday. I have a private scan booked for when I am 39 weeks and 5 days just to check all is ok, that is the earliest they could fit me in after the holidays. I'm having some period pain every day but not for long and bm and needing to pee all the time! I think this might be very very early labour signs??


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

Jess - aw, as exciting as it is for you to start a new chapter with your house, I'm sure it's sad too! We are going and looking at houses this weekend - it's nice you have a house to go to before finding a new place! We only have one more room and two hallways to paint before we can put this house on the market so hopefully we'll get some of that done this weekend! I am not taking my temp anymore because my dog ate my bbt!! Plus, it's hard to remember with getting up with Oakley so I kinda gave up. I do OPKs when I have pains but that's pretty much it. 

Kelsey - don't worry about the 50lbs! That's what I gained! Keep up with all the stuff to make that baby come! He/she will be here before ya know it!! Can't wait to find out what you're having and I bet you won't make it to your induction date so don't stress about that!! and yes! Oakley is an amazing baby! I had MASSIVE baby fever for the first few months of his life and now it's finally subsiding when I think about how busy I am just with him and the fact that I'm trying to graduate and we're trying to move and whew! it's a LOT of work!! Even though he's easy - he's a lot of wonderful work - so he gets all my attention for the time being but I can't wait to start trying for another - I really kind of miss being pregnant! 

Mel - I'm so sorry you're sick every day!! Ugh I remember being like that in the beginning and then being nauseous at the end but I don't think I ever threw up at the end! Hang in there! not long now!

Rach - how's it goin, hun?? 

Sam - how's Benjamin??


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I won't worry about the weight. You're pregnant, you might as well enjoy it, it's the one time in life when you really can just eat whatever you want and you have an excuse :winkwink: It's nice to have a date but January 9th seems so long away, I don't think you will last that long. Can't wait to find out what you're having!

Mel- oh the vomiting sounds so awful! :hugs: Did your doctor say why you are having so much of it now? I think your body really does want memo out of the hotel!!!

Lindsay- good luck with your house shopping! Where are you looking...? Closer to work? Do you guys want something bigger? We are taking the weekend off this weekend but will probably start looking again soon. 

AFM - got AF today. It was a very short cycle this month, probably my body making up for the long cycle last month. So I now need to be better about taking my meds since we will be tiring this month. Well off to bed....


----------



## BeachChica

Mel- happy 38 weeks! 

Just checking in to see if anyone is going into labor yet. Looks like we will have some 2013 babies!!! Enjoy this special time girls- you're almost there!!!

Anyone have any New Years plans? I have to work tomorrow but hopefully not too late. I have my champagne chillin' and my 12 grapes ready to toast in the New year!!!


----------



## confusedprego

12 grapes?? What do they symbolize? 

I know I'm getting old because I'm dreading staying up until midnight tonight lol Maybe I'll take extra naps tonight with Oakley. He doesn't usually sleep past 530 or 6 - although we made it until 7 today so if we can do that tomorrow - that will be lovely! 

Kelsey - you in labor yet?? Update us!! :) I'll go stalk facebook for a little


----------



## filipenko32

Happy new year lovely ladies!!! Xxxx


----------



## korink26

NO LABOR HERE YET! ugg...although last night was odd because I only got up once to go to the bathroom, which I'm used to getting up 3 or 4 times to go. Now I was still up every hour to shift my sleeping position, but that's besides the point. Also, this morning my shoes went on a bit easier, so maybe the swelling is gone? Does everybody have off today (jess, just re-read and saw you're at work )? I'm at work, boo. Then I have tomorrow and Wednesday off and then Thursday and Friday I'll play by ear. I rreeaalllyyy hope baby comes so I don't have to try and come into work. 
Yes Jess, what does 12 grapes mean? So excited for you to be back in action this month! Are you going to try OPK's or just go with it?
Lindsay, how did house hunting go?! and I think you just told me this, but did you come right on due date or for some reason I'm thinking a couple days late?
Mel that sucks with the sickness! I've noticed that I'm back to where I was in the beginning where I need to eat more often or I start to get a little icky feeling. Hopefully it means you're almost there!!
Rach--how are you doing? Sam, I'm sure you're really busy!
Happy New Year ladies, bring on the 2013 BFP's and babies!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls, haven't had chance to read back, but hope you are all okay! I will promise to try to post more!

Can't wait to see the latest addition to our group when he/she arrives Kelsey!!

Happy New Year and hope 2013 bring everything everyone wants.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Happy New Years Eve!

The grapes is a tradition from my mom in Spain but has caught on with all of my friends. When the clock strikes 12 you eat 1 grape for every strike of the clock, each grape represents good luck in each of the 12 months of the coming year. Its hard to get all 12 down that quick but I try to bag up 12 small ones and just stuff them down as fast as I can. 

I am excited about TTC this month, maybe the new scenery at my temporary how will help get things flowing. I think I might get some OPKs. My last couple cycles looks like I've O'd earlier so I hope that's a good thing for a better, not so old egg!!!

Anyone have any big plans tonight? I am usually in bed by 10pm and I have been up since 6am since I had to work today but I am going to try to stay up.


----------



## babydust818

Happy New Year's ladies!!! I sure hope this year is a lot better than the last 2 for me. 2011 being my miscarriage and 2012 being a struggle to get pregnant. Jess that grape idea is pretty neat! I love grapes, mmm!


----------



## confusedprego

Happy New Year, Ladies!!

Kelsey - my water broke on my due date at almost 10 at night and then Oakley came the day after around 230PM. Epidural came around 4AM after being induced at midnight! Hopefully your little one will be here soon too! I bet your little one is repositioning in there to come out so it's letting stuff "flow" better making your water retention go down - that's great! Oakley just got worse and and worse for me lol Do you feel like you've "dropped"? I never really understood that - Oakley was super high all the time, all up in my ribs. I don't think he "dropped" until I was in the hospital because I didn't notice it. 

Jess - I love the grapes idea! how cute!! I'm so excited we're back to stalking your chart this month! I think my cycles have finally figured themselves out on this mirena thing. I have my "AF" right now but I hardly even need a panty liner. I only know it's AF because of the cramping is what I'm used to - plus it's two weeks since my + OPK. Hoping things will be a bit more predictable now. 

Rach - I have great feelings about 2013 for you! Did you get your insurance yet? Get to that doctor and get that baby!! 

Sam - I hope everything is going great with baby Benjamin! I bet you're exhausted but loving every second of it!! I'm excited to have our next baby just for that stage again - every day was so exciting! They grow so quickly! 

AFM - last night was really fun but Kirk and I both were falling asleep around midnight lol. Oakley went down around 10:15 - he has a hard time falling asleep not at home (and at such a loud place). I updated his baby books yesterday - I have a calendar and an actual baby book that I'm pretty good about updating the writing in it but have been bad about pictures, so I printed every picture out I have and glued in good ones! I also have a frame that has a spot for his face at birth and then all the months until his first birthday. It's fun to see how he changes! He had chubby cheeks when he was born and then they went down and now they're back to super chubby! 

We are house shopping and Kirk and I are crazy lol We have a real estate agent coming to look at our house today but one of Kirk's family friends really wants to rent our house so we're considering doing that instead as we are really interested in a foreclosed house down the street. It needs a LOT of work, like a LOT but it's less than HALF of our budget and Kirk can do all the work himself. This house was more work than the one we're interested in (this house was a foreclosure too). We didn't plan on being in this house so long but the market still stinks and I quit my job to go back to school about a year into moving here, so our funds dropped dramatically. But, yea so we're going to talk to the lady that wants to rent our house today and if she's really serious we're going to put an offer in on the house - it's a total gut but the house is only 30 years old so I'm sure it will be easier than this one (over 210 years old!). 

Hope you guys had a great new year!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls happy new year to you all! 

I am feeling ropey today, really cranky and wishing memo would kick me more today. He was kicking me all day yesterday and today nothing! I've checked his heartbeat on the Doppler and all is ok but it's not helping my bad mood! Oh dear not a good start to 2013!

Kels any more signs for you? My sickness can be gone for days or absolutely horrific in between! Are you feeling emotional? I feel like I've got pmt lol! Do u have long baby movement breaks? 

Jess love the grapes idea! And good luck ttc this month i hope 2013 is your year :dust: :dust: 

Lindsay good luck house shopping! We are renting our 2 bed London flat out and using that money for a massive 4 bed detached house just outside London! shows how expensive London is. Good luck Hun!

Rach I hope 2013 brings you a baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## korink26

Hi girls, had a false alarm last night, boo. We stayed up pretty late watching a movie (1045) and then I was going to the bathroom and I saw that I had brown/pink mucous on my panty liner. So I stood up to yell to Ryan and when I stood up I had liquid running down my leg so I was like omg was that my water?! Wasn't a lot of it and it wasn't constant. So then for a half hour we just kind of kept watching it and I keep getting pinkish discharge on my liner and I kept feeling like I had to go pee but when I was going it felt like it wasn't really coming out of there, and it was maybe just more water coming out? So then we called L&D and they said to come in. So got there a little after midnight, got me hooked up to the machine and then gave me a swab to test the fluid. The nurse was new to L&D (which I feared that going in on a holiday) and I was turned off right away because she was putting the monitors on me and said she wasn't familiar with the machine. OH GREAT JUST MY LUCK. So anyway, then when she swabbed me (to test if I was leaking amniotic fluid) it was the most painful thing ever and the swab was pretty bloody when she took it out. So she said well that looks positive to me, but then she had to wait for 2 lines to show up (like a pregnancy test). I only got a faint 2nd line, so she wasn't sure what to do so she had to call in another nurse. So another nurse came and said she should probably do it again. Sooo, they swabbed me again and again it was a light line. So she said she wanted to talk to the other nurses about what to do. They decided it was negative and the nurse just wanted to check my cervix. Well, she dug and dug and dug and said she couldn't find my cervix and that her fingers weren't long enough so she never ended up checking it. I suppose if it's that high I'm not close to labor anyway....so, after all my rambling the end result was they sent us home. When I went to go to the bathroom I had pretty heavy bleeding, so I wanted the nurse to look and she just said it was normal. I woke up today and still had pretty heavy bleeding, but it seems to have tapered off now, but it's extremely painful when I go to the bathroom. My biggest concern is that because I failed the Strep B test, I need to have 4 hrs of antibiotics before labor. So the nurse said I have to watch everything very close because of my strep b result and if I do have a slow leak of my water, it's not good for anything to get passed to the baby. So we just don't understand why take the chance, just induce me right away!? I'm obviously leaking something...but at that point it was 2 am and I had been up since 530 am so I was soooo tired. Tomorrow I have a regular appt with my dr. so I'll see what she says (although I reeaalllyy hope I go into labor on my own before then).
Sorry for so much rambling, I hope you all had a wonderful New Years. Jess, I like that grape idea and hope I remember to do it next year!
Rachael, 2013 will be a great year for you AND Jessie! I can't wait.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: kels that sounds really stressful :hugs: please push them for help and more attention if u feel u need it, sounds like you need someone to reassess you to me!


----------



## korink26

Ok girls McBaby will be here today!!! Was up with contractions since midnight and at 5 am threw up from the pain. Was afraid it was just BH and didn't want to come in on another false alarm-but when we got here I was 4 cm and 2 hrs later I was at 6 cm. Nurse guessed baby should be here by 2 pm! Just so nervous and want to make sure Baby is healthy...xoxoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Yay kels!!!! Exciting!!! :wohoo: keep us posted, be brave! Xxxx

Had a welfare private scan today. Memo is 9 lbs 9 already!!! Placenta healthy, amniotic fluid normal, right position, cord in front - good thing. But if I go to term at 40 weeks he could well be 10 pounds plus!! Not sure whether to push for an induction. That's what you get when you have a big husband (height wise he is 6ft 7) :wacko: he looked so cute though he has the cutest fattest cheeks! Sono said he was cute even! He massive though in the 95 - 98 percentile now for everything! I'll upload a pic later xxx


----------



## babydust818

KELSEY!! Where are you?! Did you have Mc Baby yet?!!?!? boy!?!? girl?!?!?!?! GAHH!!! 

Mel that sounds wonderful. So glad memo is doing so great. What a nice healthy weight as well!! I cant wait to see him.


----------



## confusedprego

OMG Kelsey!!!!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!! WHERE ARE YOU?! I'm going to go check facebook!!!!! yayyy!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Mel - I bet they'll want to induce you earlier because you're a little lady! They won't want you delivering a 10lb baby for your first! yay!! so many babies so quickly! I think you're both having boys


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, checking for Kels update!! :yipee:


----------



## korink26

It's a GIRL!!!!! Lil Khloe LeeNa was born at 3:37 pm after pushing for 2 hours (I never imagined how hard pushing would be). She's 7lbs 9 oz 20.5 inches-with LOADS of dark hair! We're getting the hang of BF'ing-need to be patient and stay positive with it.
Mel glad I'll Mee-Mo looked perfect-after today the thought of pushing 10 lbs out could almost make me cry :)


----------



## korink26

Oh and Rachael-total credit and thx to you for the middle name (remember you gave us the combination when we were trying to think of how to combine the grandma's names?)!!!! Everybody thinks it's so cool. Xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

:wohoo: kels!!! I'm so happy for you!! :cloud9: :cry: Little khloe LeeNaa sounds perfect and it sounds like labour went smoothly too! Did you have pain relief? Cant wait to see pics!!! Congratulations Hun and a girl! I thought for sure you'd have a boy. You rest Hun xxxxx


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Kelsey :yipee: and welcome Khloe LeeNa! I just love her name!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it!!!! So excited for you guys!!!! Please tell us all about it - the good, the bad and the ugly!!! :D


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - I bet they will induce you early. You are so small to be delivering a 10 lb baby. You can thank your hubby all through your labor pains for that gift!!! LOL Glad everything went well with your appointment. What is your official due date?


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Kelsey! So thrilled for you! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear ALL about it! Pushing is hard! I thought I was going to make myself pass out a couple times - def saw stars! Haha


----------



## pinksmarties

Can't believe I have missed all the fun with Kelsey. I have just seen the fb update, she is so cute and what a head of hair!!. Congratulations Kelsey and welcome Khloe LeeNa!! 7lb 9oz was the same weight my Benjamin! Well done, 2 hours pushing! I can only imagine since I never got that far.


----------



## babydust818

I KNEW it was a girl! And i am so happy you went with LeeNa!!! So happy for you Kelsey and Ryan.


----------



## filipenko32

Kels you did an amazing job! You must be so over the moon!!! Xxxxx

Since I found out little memo is in fact a big little memo (9lbs 9 via scan measurements on Tuesday) I've been pushing my hospital to do something, theyre not going to let me go over, here's what happened today: 

Had a membrane sweep OUCH!! Plan of action is to induce me in a week well week on Monday so that's 2 days after my due date but I have two more sweeps booked for next week NOT looking forward to that. Anyway this means a chance for a natural birth which I'm over the moon with. My cervix is already soft and favourable and I'm 1cm dilated. Period pain is intense now though. An Nhs doctor and consultant studied my case so I'm happy with their verdict. They're not going to let me go over anyway!


----------



## babydust818

Mel WOW memo is going to be here SOOO soon!!!! I am so excited! I think it's awesome you and Kelsey will have babies that are only a week apart. You two can definitely relate a lot better! I don't know what a sweep entales but by the sounds i wouldn't be looking forward to it! LOL. Come on memo!!!!!! We're all ready for you.

Sam how is little Benjamin doing? How are you doing? Are you feeling anymore comfortable and at ease than you did before you had him? I hope so. Thinking of you. <3

Kelsey are you eating up little Khloe?!?! She is a doll. She looks so much like you and Ryan! I love her dark hair. She definitely has lots of it!!!

Linds how is little Oakley? Haven't saw as many pics on fb lately :(

Jessie you're CD8... better get to :sex: 2013 here we come!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in quickly as I was at work until 10pm tonight and I am in a super foul mood about it. :grr: Amazing how places take advantage of employees. 

Mel- it won't be long for you, getting excited to see Me mo! Hope you have your bag packed!!!!


----------



## korink26

Hey girls-thought I'd quick update. Came home yest around 11 am. She's been such a good baby from day 1 and everything in hospital was going good. Bf'ing has been a challenge and I wasn't able to get her to latch wout a breastshield. Then the last couple feedings we got the hang of it and didn't need the shield but then of course when we got home I can't get her to latch. So back to the shield which I worry is preventing her from getting a good feeding. My milk STILL hasn't come in which is making it even worse for us. She screamed from 1100-500 am and we were beside ourselves. The only time she stopped is when she was on my boob. Today has been better and she sleeps between feedings (but we have to hold her, we cant put her in bassinet).
Sam and Lindsay have you experienced anything like this?! I feel like I'm failing!! :(


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 39 weeks Mel! 

Oh Kelsey- it sounds like you are doing great. I am sure the other girls will be able to provide some advice for you but I know it's always hard in the beginning. How are you feeling?


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey it sounds like you're doing a fantastic job. If Khloe keeps on having crying outbursts she could possibly have colic? It's still so early to tell since she is a fresh newbie! She's just probably adjusting to everything, just as you are. I hope everything has gotten a bit better since you posted! Thinking of you!!

Jessie are you getting that BD action in? I'm going to stalk your chart.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelsey - bf is incredibly hard, much more that than people lead you to believe. The first few days are so bad as it is such a huge learning curve. Is Khloe getting weighed every day? I ask because Ben lost 13 oz within 5 days and I had to express and cup feed alongside trying to bf to get his weight back up. Is there someone that can come and check your latch? I am going to say the dreaded words, it does get easier. It took longer for my milk to come in too, about 6 days. How are your nipples? When mine got blisters and cracks using Lansinoh lanolin cream was a life saver.

Going back to latch I still have problems especially on the left side. I found using the rugby hold (babies body under the arm) better as you can see the open mouth easier. I have just bought a shield too for that left side (still get very painful occasionally) but just use it 1-2 in the evening. From what I have read using a sheild is better than giving up entirely and I think LO still gets plenty of milk through them going by mine.

I'll admit I thought about giving up bf every minute of every day and even now still do occasionally. Whenever anyone suggested it though I just couldn't seem to let it go even thinking OH could give a night feed allowing me to get more than 1.5hrs sleep at a time. I have no issue with FF and I really don't understand why I couldn't give it up as even now I don't 'enjoy' bf. 

I found this diagram quite useful. Lelache website and kellysmom great sites for info, thats of you get chance to look! I am sure you are doing better than you think, but I know how you feel. Huge :hugs:

https://kellymom.com/


https://www.lalecheleague.org.nz/template/articles__information/latch-on_with_description.pdf


----------



## filipenko32

Kels :hugs: I don't know any mum who hasn't found bf challenging :hugs: hang in there. 

Girls just to let you know that I've decided on an elective c section now. I am so concerned about memo's size i just want him or her out! I am going to the hospital to discuss it first thing tomorrow. I just hope they will let me do it as it has to be soon! I just have a strong instinct I'm going to have trouble getting fatty bum bum out!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - great info! How are ou doing with everything? Sounds like you have gotten the hang of BF. Has little Benjamin adjusted into a pattern?


Mel - do you think they will schedule ou soon for your procedure? What has your doctor said about the size of Me-Mo? It sound like it won't be long for you now. You are due for a bump pic post!

Rach - getting ready to start BDing probably tonight. It seemed like a long AF this month with spotting etc. My body must be finally getting back to normal. What CD are you on? 

Kelsey - hope you are getting to squeeze in some rest here and there. Did Ryan take some time off too?

Lindsay - how are you doing? I think our cycles are very close this month. Any updates on your home search or the property near your current house?

AFM - had to work yesterday - boo! Then Chris and I met with a builder yesterday afternoon. Today we are going out with our realtor to look at some other homes and townhomes. We are still so confused on where we want to live.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the house hunting Hun, at least you are chain free iykwim. Im excited for you! Send us some links when you find some possibles! Well, I'm not sure but I am going to push the psychological angle. I really don't think I'm going to be able to labour knowing that memo is so big :nope: I am so worried about him getting shoulder dystocia or just stuck and having an emergency c section anyway. All my instincts are telling me this is best. I'm 39 plus 2 on Monday so if I say this to them I can't see how they can refuse me or I'll go into labour soon. Luckily the consultant deciding knows my case and is the one who originally agreed we could have one based on my nerves around a natural birth! I'd just got my head around a natural birth and was looking forward to it then they tell me memo is a fatty!


----------



## babydust818

Mel lol awwhh fatty bum bum. So cute!! For as big as memo is, i think a c section would be the best bet, but i mean people everywhere still do natural birth even at that size. It's totally up to you! If it were me then yes i'd do what you're doing. If you feel that strongly about it then you should go with it! 

Jessie i can understand your frustration on finding a house. It will all come together at the right moment. The perfect place and environment will come along. I just hope it's sooner than later. Any little stress effects us in a big way. It sucks!! Just take it easy and get to :sex: lol. I'm CD26 i believe... just waiting for AF to get here.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rach, I hope that after af it will be your cycle. I have such a good feeling 2013 is going to be yours and jess's year. :dust: this is a lucky thread it will happen!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - hope the work eases up a bit. I hope seeing more house today helps make your mind up about what you want to do. How has it been staying in your family's house? 

Rachel - are your cycles back on a normal cycle after those few odd months? Hope AF appears soon then you can get trying again next month. Are you still looking into getting some test/investigations done?

Kelsey - how have things been today? Here for you.

Fili - what ever decision you make is the best one for you. The csesction I had was great, did not feel a thing and everyone around me was so good and reassuring. He was shown to me as soon as he was out, taken a way to be cleaned and weighed and then given to OH while they finished off but I got to hold him as soon as I got my arms back (both arm being used for drip/blood pressure machine!). Recover afterwards has been good too, got good painkiller which I would recommend you take even if you don't feel sore as it keeps on top of the pain. The scar now if fab and will be hardly noticeable once it fade but I do have this belly hangover. Also get some big belly type knickers as other wise they rub along your wound.

Lindsey - are you house hunting too? How is little Oakley getting on, I bet his not so little now though.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink that's great advice! I've already got PLENTY of big knickers lol, full sized ones - most attractive!! What's the painkiller? Love painkillers I've missed them! :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Kelsey - breastfeeding is tough!! I had trouble with my let down more than anything and that was just from being so stressed out - are you sure you're having let downs? Try to relax while feeding her (I know it's really hard to!) also - the shields are good but keep trying at first to not use them - also use the lanolin right from the start - before anything starts hurting! They'll let you know at your first appointment if she's not getting enough but I'm sure you're doing great! Oakley was also a very light sleeper and would only go down for 30 minutes at a time and it was very difficult to put him down. It was much easier to try to keep him in our arms while he was sleeping but keep trying - you'll get there - especially as you both get the hang of breastfeeding. I also agree with Sam - the rugby hold can be a lot easier at first!! Hang in there! You'll know when your milk comes in - !!

Jess - we put a contract in on a house but there are 3 other bids - ahhh!! we have our fingers crossed but I don't have too high of hopes - it's a foreclosure so the price is really nice! It's the house right next door to a house Kirk's parents just sold - so we know what it can go for - it needs a lot of work but that's what Kirk and I do. This house was a disaster when we moved in and now it's super cute! So, we'll see! As for my cycle - I'm finally settling into having a normal cycle. This was definitely my first real period since having this mirena and it feels good to have a normal one. Hoping the spotting will let up now. If not, I'm going back to the doc. 

Rach - how you doin hun? You guys on a good BD Schedule??? 

Sam - I bet BFing is hard! Do you pump at all?? 

Mel - Just so you know - my SIL is an US tech and she says the weight can be off by plus or minus a lb so a c-section might not be a bad idea but let us know what your doctor says!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Little Oakley is sleeping right now but Sam you're right - he's not so little anymore!! He gets more and more fun every day!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - well Chris and I had an ok day of house hunting. We did see one we really liked but it was about $75K more than we really want to spend. We are still really trying to figure out if we want to be closer to work and sacrifice on the house, or move a little farther out and get a nicer used house or build. Building would be the safest bet if we can find something in an area we like. 

Mel - I can't wait for your update tomorrow. Maybe they will keep you there! Fatty me-mo :rofl: 

Sam - living at the family house has been nice. It's a very small little house but its perfect for just a temporary place, and free so if we stay here for a little bit we will save a lot of money!!!! It's an older house (from the 80's) and very neglected so Chris and I have been busy trying get it decent for us to live if we have to stay a while. No major updating, just basic stuff like painting etc, but a lot of little things that are just old and falling apart. The exterior painter is starting tomorrow so i am looking forward to that being done. I feel like we have not stopped with stuff since before Thanksgiving. Hoping to get out on the boat this coming weekend and definitely the next weekend, so I think it will be nice to get away. I also need to start studying again soon which I am not looking forward to. 

Lindsay - I hope they accept your bid. Fixing up a house is fun if you love the floor plan and can get it for the right price. That way you can get things exactly like you want! Some people get frustrated at the length of time a foreclosure takes so maybe they will drop out. I hope that's the case for you!!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess you do whatever your heart desires on the house situation but if it were me... i'd build!! I'd love to design my own house. Would be so much fun, but i know it has to be very stressful as well. I grew up out in the middle of nowhere and i loved it! I mean we were like 15 mins from town but where we were was so nice and peaceful. It's nice. I hope everything is going great with the BDing! We gotta make catch up to these girls! LOL. Get the babies brewing!!

Lindsay so glad to see you and Oakley are doing good. He is starting to look SOOO much like you! I can tell he is definitely a mommas boy! His smile melts my heart <3 Have you put anymore thought into when you're going to try for baby number 2?!

Kelsey i hope all is well and better with BFing. I hope you're enjoying your beautiful little girl. 

Mel I really do hope 2013 is mine and Jessie's year! I haven't been keeping a close on on ovulation and what not. Just trying to relax but going to start jumping into this whole thing full swing soon. :)

Sam I hope everything is going wonderful on your end. We miss you!!

I've gotten a physic reading done by 3 people total in the past. One was in November 2011, another was April 2012 and another was June 2012. I can't help but hope that i get pregnant this time around because 2 of them said i would get pregnant, find out or give birth in January and the other said September. Well... if i find out in January (now) then my DD would be September! So that would mean 2 were right. The other said August so i mean.. maybe the baby could be born early? LOL i am putting way too much thought into it but hey... it's what i get to look forward to!


----------



## filipenko32

Im booked in for my elective c section for 7.30am TOMORROW!!! I've already had swabs and blood taken, back to see the anaesthetist this afternooon, then they monitor the baby for a bit then I'm good to go! We've just been to the supermarket to stock up. Josh had tears in his eyes and I burs into tears! We had to get memo stage three pampers nappies for 9lbs plus :haha: I'm soo excited but it does seem surreal! I'm going to be a mummy tomorrow!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: 

I will probably update in my journal tomorrow first!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel!!!! So excited for you guys!!!! :yipee: Hope everything goes great for you tomorrow and I will be stalking your journal for updates and pictures of little Me-mo! Don't forget to post your LAST bump pic!!!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - looks like you're getting ready to o! Let the chart stalking begin! I think I'm finally coming to an end of this AF - it has been light but super long still..ohwell


----------



## filipenko32

One in the bath! 2 before we went out tonight and bags packed! Can't believe this is happening! My updates will probably be on here tomorrow as I'll be texting girls from this thread: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-come-join-us-2377.html 

I will still be regularly posting on here when me-mo is born, love you girls! :cry: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







finalbumpbathpic39weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









finalbumppic.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2









finalbumppic2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Mel!! SO excited for you!!! best of luck and can't wait to find out what you're having!! :) :)


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - love the pics!!! So excited for you today!!!! On my way to go stalk that other thread!!!


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> Jess - looks like you're getting ready to o! Let the chart stalking begin! I think I'm finally coming to an end of this AF - it has been light but super long still..ohwell

Thanks Lindsay - I have had a couple low days of temps but feeling a little crampy today so maybe O is on the way. I will have to get hubby to bed early tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

New update on Mels journal guys!! Won't spoil the surprise!


----------



## babydust818

i swear i should be a physic! LOL i knew it was a girl!!!!!!!!!!!! I may be the only one who said girl Mel, but i just KNEW it from the get go! Same for Kels!!! CONGRATS!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## babydust818

I know this is way off the wall and such wishful thinking, but has anyone heard of developing new allergies when you are pregnant? I am only CD29 but the last few days i've developed a new allergy to vinyl gloves. I wear them at work and now my hands are so swollen and look sun burnt. No idea what is going on but i've had an allergic reaction to it. Been wearing these for 4 months! No new brand or anything.... same old gloves. Today i didn't even wear them and it's the worst today!


----------



## pinksmarties

Really not sure about that Rachel - maybe more like contact dermatitis rather than full on allergy. Is it just localised to your hands? You haven't used cleaning products without the gloves?


----------



## babydust818

I have not used any chemicals without the gloves. 2 days ago my hand was itching. Now its not but looks sunburned and when I make a fist my skin feels tight probably bcz it's swelled


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! I copied this from my journal! Will prob put most pics on there:- 



Back home now! Everything went brilliantly and I was really well looked after by all the nurses and midwives and my hubs who is an emotional wreck all the time and so loved up with 'his princesses'  . So we were in on the Tuesday morning at 7.30 and lexi was born at 10.47am, c section was over quickly and pretty much pain free! I was so overwhelmed when they pulled out lexi!! :cloud9: me and hubs cried. She was lobster pink and 10/10 for health and alertness :cloud9: she came out crying very loudly! I breast fed straight away and have not had one single problem! :shock: she guzzles more and more and I can hear it draining down her tummy and her guzzles! :cloud9: I was fine on my own with her, I slept with her next to me in the big bed but she had to have her own blanket, I woke up nose to nose with her at 5am this morning :cloud9: 

Had a second shower this morning at the hospital and cried and cried with happiness that my mc misery came to such a happy end and thought of all my lovely friends on here and how we have supported each other so much :cry: and continue to do so! 

Waiting for hubs to pick me up from doors of hospital this morning and 10 people stopped to: look at lexi, nudge each other to look, look back, smile at me or say how cute she is and I cried again! I feel so blessed and lucky that i have a beautiful baby girly!! 

That's my birth story. :cloud9:

Ps and as for growth scans PAH!!!! :rofl: and amateur gender sleuthing PAH again :rofl: 

Loads of photos to follow!! Xxxx


----------



## confusedprego

Mel I'm so thrilled for you! I cry every time one of us has a baby! My sister in law is pushing her baby out as I type and I've been crying tears of joy for her all day! So exciting!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - have you tested? Any idea when you o'd?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mel- I am so super happy for you! What a perfect ending to such a difficult journey! I can't wait to see some pics and glad you are doing so well. I always thought girl too but you had me convinced that you peeked at an ultrasound appointment and it was a boy! Did you get out shopping yet for some pink stuff?

Rach- are the gloves the same exact pair you've been wearing? I am hoping that its s BFP for you! When are you testing? 

How is everyone else doing? I am having a late lunch today at work so just popping in quickly. I'll catch up with you girls later.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes Josh ran out and bought 20 of the most girly outfits I have ever seen!! It will be your turn one day soon hun and Rach's xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Mel - it's success stories like your after so many losses that still gives me hope!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

So, my sister-in-law's birth story was not as wonderful as the rest of ours have been so far...We think the baby is fine but only time will tell. She went into the hospital yesterday morning at 4AM with contractions every 3.5 minutes. I think by around 6AM she was already 5cm and by 10:30AM she was 10cm and starting to push. So, she progressed really quickly and then pushing just wasn't working. The baby wasn't born until 330PM and unfortunately the cord was wrapped around his neck, they had to cut it before he came out completely and he was vacuumed out. He had a really traumatic entrance to this world and went into shock nearly immediately upon being born. He had an apgar score of 2, my poor brother-in-law thought he was dead :( I'm not sure what the second or probably third apgar scores were but no one was allowed to hold him and he was taken straight to the nursery (we don't think they have a NICU at the hospital they're in). He was having different blood pressure readings from the top half to the bottom half of his body and a pediatrician I work with said that is really common and if it continues for more than 12 hours he needs to see a pediatric cardiologist BUT good news on that is that by last night that was leveling out. The pediatrician I talked to also said it's just too early to tell if there was any damage - he said they need to watch and see how active he is in the next day or two and that will be a sign for how he's doing. 

Oakley's waking up so I gotta go but I wanted to fill you guys in...keep them in your thoughts and I will update when I can. 

Sorry to be a downer after such a happy couple of weeks for our thread! We're just devastated for them..


----------



## babydust818

Mel!!! I am so happy to hear the birth story. Wow, after 4 mc's Lexi is finally here! You should write a book. That is just so amazing and can touch so many hearts around this world. I am so happy you're not having any problems with her. You sound like you are already a pro at it all! So happy for you darling. You deserve it all!!!!

I was just at Walmart and didn't even think about buying a test. Shoot! LOL. It's probably too early anyway. My hands aren't red anymore because i haven't had the gloves on. They do itch every now and then. As far as symptoms.. i've just been tired and tonight my appetite is all out of wack. Nothing tastes good. Other than that... nothing. It's probably all wishful thinking but i'll let you know for sure what the results are whenever i test.


----------



## korink26

I will try and post more soon-but wanted to jump on and say CONGRATS TO YOU MEL!! Glad everything is going so well, the love is just indescribable isn't it?! I don't want to leave the house because I just want to stay home and love and protect her.
Sam, again, thank you so much for the kind words and all your reassurance. It really helped me get through those first few days.
Jessie your temps were so good and stable leading up to OV! Did you get any bd'ing in your crazy schedule?
Lindsay can't stop thinking about your SIL!!! How is everybody doing?? It's like all our worst fears about delivery. I pray everything is perfect.
Rach-how long you going to wait to test? Hope 2013 starts out with BFPS for you and Jess.
AFM-my milk FINALLY came in last Sunday in the afternoon. It's been 100 times better since then, and I've been able to enjoy my time with her. BF'ing is still difficult--mainly just how time consuming it is. Sometimes I can get her to latch onto me and a lot of times we need the nipple shield. She doesn't seem to have any confusion and we've also given her a bottle when we've had company. She takes it all like a champ. Linds and Sam when did you first use a bottle-I'm a little afraid we did it too early but it's helped take some stress off me (and my poor nipples a break-as I sit with ice packs on them). We had an appt with her on Monday and she weighed 7 lbs 3 oz and wed. we have her 2 week check up and hopefully she's back to her birth weight (7 lbs 9 oz). 
Well I only intended on writing a small bit and ended up writing a bunch! Will have to get some more pics posted-I only snap like 100 a day :)


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - glad BFing is going better! We introduced the bottle within a couple days - Kirk did while I was sleeping to let me rest. You gotta do what you gotta do - you can drive yourself crazy trying to be perfect. Oakley didn't get confused either. 

Rach - let us know when you test! :) 

Jess - how's that BD schedule going??

Mel and Sam - how are your little bundles doing??

As for us - the new baby named Cash - is doing GREAT! He's bounced back so amazingly. It's unbelievable what babies can go through and make it through! He's off of all support now and is on his way home :) We're so thrilled for them! Thanks for all the thoughts!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay cash is adorable! i am so happy that he is doing wonderful now. Makes me so happy to hear that!!! Now little Oakley has a little buddy to play with!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - So glad Cash is doing great. I was so worried after reading your post. Definitely what we all fear! 

Mel - saw your pics on FB! Lexi is adorable! 

Kelsey - glad things are going well for you! 

Rach - get testing girl! I hope all this weird stuff is a BFP! 

AFM - I think I O'd a couple days ago. Hopefully I didn't miss the window because although we got some BDing in, the timing wasn't great. I have some cramping so not sure what that would be.


----------



## babydust818

I tested yesterday and it was a bfn. maybe next time. I hope you get your bfp this time Jess!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just checking in. It's been quiet here, everyone has probably been busy with their new little ones! I am confused about,y chart this month. I really thought I O'd a couple days ago but I had some EWCM yesterday so when I logged that FF took away the cross hairs. What do you girls think? Seems like a late O if it was yesterday. I did not go out and get OPKs this month, probably should have. I will definitely have to get some for next month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I would still think you ov'd cd13/14. See how the next few days temps go but I think you can sometimes get cm changes a few DPO and maybe the temp drop was a part of a fallback rise post ov as it would seem to correspond with normal fall back rises at 3/4 dpo. 19 cd days seems a long time pre ov for you. Are you still looking into more testing?

Kels - so glad things are going well for you. We never really used bottles, we did try just after christmas to try to give be a break at nights but we had such a bad day after giving it we haven't tried since. That wasn't to do with the actual bottle but I had to supplement my expressed mil with formula as I can;t seem to express much. I think the formula upset him too much as he cried from 10am till 6pm non stop, so you can see why we haven't tried again. Atm we have a reasonable routine and he feeds about 11pm then won;t feed till 3-4am although last 2 night has been 5.30 but I am waking before that expecting him t waken so not helping me much yet!!

Rachel - it does sound a bit like contact dermatitis from maybe the powder inside your gloves. I hope it is that rather that a latex allergy although your employer should get things checked for you if it is related to you work. Sorry for the bfn and that it wasn't a symptom.


----------



## babydust818

Jess to me it looks like you O'd yesterday. Between the temp rise today and the EWCM, but then again CD14 still looks like it could have been O day as well. I guess you'll have to keep on temping the next few days to make sure. Why does our bodies confuse us?!!? Grr!!

Sam how is little Benjamin doing?!

AFM still no AF but still no signs of anything either. Just the usual tiredness. I definitely don't feel pregnant at all. So, i'm sure it will be here soon. I just looked on my FF and looked at my cycle lengths since the MC. At times it averaged around 28 days and the others average around 33ish. I just don't understand why my cycles are getting longer now? I've gained an obscene amount of weight and pretty sure that's playing a huge factor. Therefore, i'm jumping on the weight loss train tmrw. Just feeling so icky and i remember last time i was dieting is when i got PG. Just wanting to be a mommy SO bad!!


----------



## MarHunting

This is our first month back in the game after a MC in early November (trying for #1). Last week I had very obvious signs of ovulation and I used OPKs. The big O was Thurs! Saturday I discovered a I had YI as a week prior I had been on an antibiotic.
Anyways, my nipples and boobs have been throbbing and incredibly sensitive, I've been a little crampy, emotional and today I wiped after peeing and saw what could be a very small amount of spotting?

Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I am still hoping the tiredness is a BFP for you. What CD are you on? Did you make a New Years resolution to get a Bbt? I soooooo want to stalk your chart and help you get your BFP. I seriously think if you give us 2 full months of temping with use of OPKs we can get you prego!!! Oh of course with a little help from Andrew (we'll let him know when it's his turn to so his part! :winkwink:)

Sam - I am thinking I O'd a few days ago too so I hope you're right about the CM. How's little Ben doing? From your journal it sounds like he's doing a pretty good job sleeping most of the night and sounds like you are able to stretch out the feedings.

Mel, Kelsey- we need some pictures for our little thread of success!!!

Lindsay - how is little Oakley? Any news on the house?

Mar hunting- welcome and sorry for your loss! :( A bit of spotting a week after O could be implantation bleeding. FX for you! Maybe you can test in the next couple of days and see if you get a BFP! How far along were you when you had your MC?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Sorry it's been a while since I posted! Things have been crazy! We got the contact on the house! We are so excited but super nervous too! We are getting a construction loan on it because it needs work before we can move inbut it's really exciting because it's seriously a blank slate for us! We will be putting in a new kitchen and two new baths, all new floors and paint...the whole thing will be redone! It's a small house so it should get done quickly, I can't wait! We settle mid February :) 

Jess - I think your chart is right now.. I can't wait for you to test - your temps look great so far! How's your other testing going with school? 

Rach - any sign of af? I agree with jess and a couple months of temps and opks and we could really figure your cycle out! It'll be fun! 

Mel, Sam and Kelsey - how are those sweet babies of yours doing? 

Mar - I'm so sorry for your loss and welcome to our thread! It could Def be implantation and it could be your body getting back tonormal. How long ago did you miscarry? How far along were you? How many afs have you had since? 

Oakley is doing great - getting up again frequently in the middle of the night...I'm expecting a tooth any day now!


----------



## MarHunting

I was only 6.5 weeks... my hcg was only at 15 when they did the blood test. Within two weeks my hormones had leveled out, I ovulated with very visual signs and my period came exactly 14 days from the obvious O signs. 
Again this month, my visible O signs were right on track with the OPKs AND it would put me right back on my usual schedule.
I still feel positive and I'm keeping my head up but I mean.... time will tell ~ Thanks for your response.


----------



## babydust818

I know i need to get a bbt and opks. I think i'm gonna order some HPTs online right now. Yesterday i was spotting a little. Today i have nothing. I can't help but sit here and think positive but i don't want to get my hopes up. Last Sunday or Monday i had REALLY bad pain in my left ovary. Like... i had it on and off for like 24 hrs straight. I was thinking "hmm its a little late for me to be O'ing". Well, i'm sitting here thinking in my brain "what if i was Oing and here it is 10 days later... maybe the spotting i had yesterday was IB". Such wishful thinking. I'll wake up tmrw morning bleeding, you watch. Ugh!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

How is everyone doing?? 

Mar - I've got everything crossed for you! When will you test?? Let us know how it goes!

Rach - When will you test again?? Are you ordering tests off Amazon? I think that's the cheapest place. 

Jess - I'm anxiously awaiting your temp for the day - when will you test?? 

AFM - I'm working from home today - we are expecting snow later and I don't feel like dealing with the drive home if it does snow. I'm not convinced they're right about it, but I don't have much to do in the lab right now anyway, so I'll take it as an excuse to stay home :) I have tons of computer work to get done today so hopefully Oakley will be less of a distraction than my coworkers asking me questions all day! We'll see


----------



## MarHunting

Well my boobs still hurt and have become increasingly more painful and I having more and more low dull cramping. WHO KNOWS.
I'm trying to convince myself that I will wait for AF but that's a lot easier said then done.


----------



## confusedprego

I have everything crossed for you Mar!! Try to not get discouraged if you test early - I don't think I got a positive test until 10dpo last time - at 8dpo it was stark negative! Excited for you to test!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I just saw your temp input for today - I don't think you O'd there, I think it was CD14 like it thought before...what do you think?? Either way your BD schedule is probably fine! I hope it was CD14 so you can be testing sooner


----------



## babydust818

Hope you're having fun working at home today, Lindsay! How has Oakley been today for ya?

Mar it seems like everything is lining up for you. I bet you get a BFP! 

Still no AF. Saw i had EWCM yesterday evening. No cramps, no symptoms, nothing. I may go buy me a test later tonight. I don't know though. I kinda feel like as soon as i do, AF will come.


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley is being great today - on his second nap already! Getting a lot of work done and making progress with our loan for the new house - can't wait to get in it!! We have the inspection on Saturday - hoping we don't find anything too major! 

I had weird CM after I got pregnant Rach! It could be a good sign!


----------



## babydust818

hey girls! was a bfn for me again... 

hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry rach! You still considering going to the doc to get checked out? Get a bbt! 

Jess - now I'm not so convinced you o'd earlier, maybe ff is right - what do you think? 

Afm - Oakley isn't letting me get much done on the house but that's ok! Kirk is ripping all the plaster out of a staircase of ours and so I'll take over that when it comes to painting the new drywall and he can hang out with Mr. O :) 

Also I had o pains on the other side this month! They weren't nearly as bad as on the other side thankfully! Seeing my new nephewis already giving me some baby fever! Kinda funny but I'm Def not ready yet!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Sorry I have been MiA. Chris and I have been so busy looking for a house! We took Friday off and were going to do a 4 day weekend on the boat but it got a bit windy and the marina was doing some work that would limit the days we could be out in the water and pulled out so we decided to scrap it. Hopefully it will be nice so we can get out next weekend. 

I am not sure about O, what do you girls think? I had some very strong pains on my left side Tuesday night. That radiated towards my lower back. I got scared and went to the OB for fear it might be cyst. They did an ultrasound and didn't really see anything and urine pregnancy test was BFN. They did find some blood in my urine so they sent me to my primary care physician to check some other things. I had a CT scan because my doctor thought it might be a kidney stone. Nothing on that scan so he thinks I may have passed it, I have to go back next week to check urine again.

Lindsay - when you feel those O pains, what does it feel like? If I O'd late I doubt I would be pregnant but would it be bad that I had the CT scan? How are things going with the new house? Saw the pic on FB on Kirk tearing up the stairwell? Why is he doing that if you guys are selling? 

Rach - any sign of the witch yet? I hope not! Did you order your OPKs? I am going to get some next month. It's going to be you and me girl!! Get your supplies! 

Mel, Kelsey and Sam - your FB pics of Ben, Khloe and Lexi so precious!! 

Mar- have you tested yet?


----------



## MarHunting

Well my boobs are even more sore than ever and getting harder/heavier. Yesterday I had major nausea and I've lost my appetite. My low back has been killing me for three days and the lower right side pain has remained consistent.
I'm only 10DPO and today I bought a pregnancy test. AF isn't due until Friday and stupidly I tested today and got a -. At first it looked like what could have been a positive but NOPE. So I'll see what this week brings... I should have known better than to test this early. I've just had such hopeful symptoms! Trying not to let it get to me... I DO know better. Should have waited.


----------



## BeachChica

Mar- it's definitely early. I always seem to get my BFPs after AF is due. Your sings are looking good, FX for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - now that I look at your chart again - I think you O'd later. I think that your body tried to O the first time and for whatever reason it didn't work. That would also explain the BFN at this point! 
My O pains feel like I'm really tender on one side for a day or two and the day that those start I always get a positive OPK. I think the mirena makes them worse as mirena can cause cysts, so I think when the egg ruptures out of the ovary it's leaving a small cyst that I can feel. My SIL said my uterus leans against my right ovary and that's why I ALWAYS feel it on that side and not as much on the other. Both of my pregnancies had painful corpus luteum cysts and it feels like that just for a much shorter amount of time and not as intense. You don't think you O'd the other day, right?? I think your signs are pointing toward you already O'd. 
My understanding about CT scans is that in really really early pregnancy (prior to a positive test) it won't make a difference - don't worry! 
And Kirk ripped out the plaster in the stairwell as it was the last area of the house that needed "fixing up" of the plaster and as he's trying to fix it - it was just in such bad shape that he had no other choice but to rip it down. It was really bad - he said the people before us had tried to fix it three times but just kept layering mud ontop of the old "bad" stuff and it was just a disaster. Since we are keeping the house and want to rent it, Kirk wants to do everything right so he doesn't have to come over to a frantic call from our renter saying "the plaster is falling down in the stairwell!". It's going to look so much better and then we're OFFICIALLY done with every area of this house - I'm so thrilled! We have 5 more weekends in the house and just have painting and a few minor things after this. He did sooo much work on it this weekend, I couldn't believe it. He's already got new drywall hung except for one wall. 

Mar - GREAT signs!! I have everything crossed for you. Don't worry about testing early, we all do it! Last time I tested and got a BFN then thought I was out so when I tested a couple days later I didn't even wait for DH to be home and ended up getting the positive test without him there! I felt bad but he was just happy we were pregnant again. So, you're not out until AF shows!

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I guess it's possible that I O'd on CD 18 but seems really late. Do you think the pain on my left side could have been O pains? It was a very dull throbbing pain on my left side but low. Like if I follow my left hip bone down and around to the front. I have never felt that before. 
Being that early could explain my BFN, especially since it was a urine test. The OB said they saw a cyst on each ovary on the U/S but that it all looked normal. 

5 weekends left at your house!!! That's great! Have you started packing? We have been talking to a custom builder now about a house, we just need to find a lot which is tough.


----------



## confusedprego

I bet you did already O - usually the U/S can tell you where you are in your cycle, I'm surprised they didn't. and yea, I feel it in my back - you might have done something to put pressure on the cyst that formed after you O'd and it just pinched you. Glad they didn't find anything but I'm guessing a BFP for you in a couple days!! 

We haven't started packing yet because it's a foreclosure so I think we're just waiting to get a little further along in the process for fear it will either take forever or that something will happen and it will fall through (ugh, I hope it doesn't!!). I think we'll start packing in February. We won't be able to live in this place from the start so we'll be moving everything into the basement and staying with Kirk's parents until we get some work done and an all clear from the inspector that the work we've done makes the house suitable for living...yes, it's that bad lol.... We figure this is the best way for us to go because we looked at houses that were totally done and we were saying "oh well we would tear this down and move this over here and redo this and that.." and it's a waste of money to change something that someone already put money into.


----------



## BeachChica

I agree on the house. If you like the floor plan, that's the most important. The rest of the stuff you can just make the way you want it. That's why I think we are going to try to build. We just can't really find anything we like used and Chris and I are not as handy as you guys!


----------



## confusedprego

I wish we could build! Maybe our next house - can't quite afford to right now. That seems like the best way to go if you can!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - temps are looking great! How you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## BeachChica

I don't really feel any different Lindsay :shrug: Kinda hoping nothing really happens after the CT scan, just in case. 

How are you doing?


----------



## korink26

Lindsay so glad that baby Cash is doing so good! I had a friend who just had a baby boy in August and they named him Cash. Name must be becoming more popular. That's so exciting about the house---you're so lucky that Kirk is so handy, Ryan can not do anything like that! The one that you guys are buying do you plan to just fix up and then move out of after or do you think you'll be there for a long time? Are you guys closer to work with the new house? Can't believe Oakley is already 6 months!!!!
Jess I think FF is right with having you O on CD 18---which looks like you might have had better BD timing so maybe that's a good thing? Your temps are getting me a little excited! Were they concerned about the cysts on your ovaries? I had a cyst on my ovary when they first started doing testing for me but they weren't concerned at all and said it would go away on its own. What prompted the u/s? (sorry if you said, Khloe is screaming right now so I'm trying to hurry up and finish my post)
Sam I need to get on your journal to see how you're doing. Can't believe Benjamin is already almost 2 months old!!
Rach I really thought this could be your month, sad to see your CD5. You had mentioned awhile ago about the possibility of getting insurance through work---did that ever work out?
AFM---Khloe is 3 weeks old today---can't believe it!! Things are getting better everyday and her and I are really getting the hang of each other and I'm even getting a little bit of sleep! :) BFing going good, not even needing the shield. Trying to decide how long I'm going to want to do it. I'm trying to stock up as much milk as I can for when I go back to work, but I usually only have time to pump twice a day so I only store about 9-12oz/day. Lindsay, I'm still not leaking so I'm not sure if I don't have an overabundance of milk? When you pumped how much did you generally get? I usually get about 3-5 oz on 1 side and 2-3 oz from the other side. Alright, I need to feed my lil girl before she eats her nook :)


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww Happy 3 weeks little Khloe!!! :cake: wow, how time flies!!! It seems like only last week!!

Kelsey- so glad you are getting some rest and things are getting better with the BFing. I had the U/S because I had some very strong pains on my left side (front pelvic area) that radiated around to my back on Tuesday night. I was worried about it being an ovarian cyst, appendicitis, etc. so I went to my OB first. They said when corpus gets over a certain size they call it a cyst. I guess this would just be a ruptured egg.. Right? I don't know, they didn't seem to be too concerned about it, even with one on each side. Then they sent me to my primary care physician because they found some blood in my urine. They did a CT scan and didn't really see anything either so they think I might have passed a kidney stone, but I am not so sure now with the timing of O. I had to repeat my urinalysis today so we'll see what happens.


----------



## korink26

When will you get the results of today's testing? Hope it's nothing. I meant to ask you before how the temp living situation is going? Content or anxious to get out? And just to add to my list of questions, have you scheduled a date to retake your test?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! Reading back! Kels I LOVE your avatar pic she's gorgeous!


----------



## BeachChica

Kels - hoepfully I will get the results soon. I think it just takes a day or 2. I called my OB office yesterday from the one I did last week and apparently it was never done. She said someone discarded the sample before she got back there to get it... can you believe it!!??? Wouldn't you think they would have called and told me to come in for another one. 
Temp living is fine. Its not my ideal living place but Chris and I feel comfortable there and its nice to know we don't have lease or other time pressures... and we're saving money. This might be a long process so we'll see. 
I have not rescheduled my test yet. I just pulled out my book the other day so I can start studying. :sad1: No fun! I am trying to figure out if I can get it in before the end of Feb or test right at the beginning of April (March is a non-test month).

I love your avatar pic too... Khloe has sooo much hair! Does she get that from you?

Mel - how are you doing? I have not been over to your journal in a while.


----------



## MarHunting

Sorry to say it... 

AF has sort of arrived exactly the day it should. It's coming on slow which is weird but no doubt in a couple hours full blown. Thanks for all the support! Best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 

Kelsey it sounds like everything is going great for you! Miss Khloe is adorable. She's almost a month old! Time never does stop does it? I'm glad you've been getting some sleep. I can't imagine how tiring it has to be being a new mommy. How has Ryan been doing with being a new daddy? 

Jess i hope your temps stay up! Praying for you.

Mar i'm sorry AF arrived.... keep trying. Don't give up! This is my 17th cycle trying. It gets hard but never ever stop.

Mel i love the pictures you post everyday of that cute little sweetpea! She is soooo cute! You look great as a mommy. I love that one picture of both of you while you're feeding her a bottle. Precious!!

Sam i hope you're doing okay sweety. Haven't seen you around.

Lindsay How is little Oakley doing? I love that video you posted of him laughing!!! He's getting soooo big.

As for the question about insurance.. i'm part time right now and unfortunately my job doesn't offer it to pt people. I put in for full time but still haven't heard yet about when they're going to actually hire the position. Ugh!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

Jess - your temps look great!! I'll be checking them tomorrow morning!! Glad your temp living situation is going well! We settle on our new house in a month from tm!

Kelsey - I didn't start leaking until I was about a month in - sounds like you're doing great! Pumping that much sounds good too! Do you bottle feed her any of that milk? 

Mel - We are planning on staying in the new house 3-5 years as we dont really like the school system in that area, we also think we will 'outgrow' the house with another little one, and we want to sell this house without having to deal with capital gains so we need to sell within 3-5 years to make that easier. Plus we want to use the new house as a rental eventually - it's a perfect house to rent because its small, in a great neighborhood and only 35 or so years old vs this house being on a main road and 210+ years old so it's a lot more expensive to keep up! Oh and we won't be closer to work but we are closer to my parent's and Kirk's parents - which means closer to daycare and means less driving for me! very exciting!

Rach - fingers crossed for your full time position!! go get a bbt and we will fill in for the doc for you until you get there! 

Oakley is passed out on me so I'm gonna go snuggle a little and then put him down and help kirk with the stairwell - almost done! I'm so impressed with Kirk! :) hope you ladies are doing great!!! xoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Rach - where are you in your cycle this month? That sucks about the insurance, hopefully you will get hired on full time. Do you like it there?

Lindsay - the new house sounds so excited! So will you keep the one your in now to try to rent or while you sell it! 

Mar - sorry AF got you. Don't I've up hope though! Do you temp at all? 

AFM - my doctors office called today and said I still have blood in my urine so I am being referred to a urologist. Ugh. Hope everything is ok. I have been helping my mo shop for a car so we pick it up tomorrow. So excited for her. Then Chris and I are going out on the boat for the rest of the weekend. Can't wait, I have not seen the boat since early November!!!


----------



## MarHunting

:nope:What is temps all about?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I saw your temp dipped this morning - you still worried about the CT scan? I think it would be fine but I can understand why you've got it on your mind. What kind of car did your mom get? Sounds so exciting! and yes! I'm so excited for this new house. I know we'll outgrow it in a few years but it's perfect for us now. It's a ranch style house so no more running up and down the stairs for Oakley and it has a huge basement for when he gets bigger he can have all his toys down there and all our friend's kids can play down there too. 

Mar - temping is a way to tell if you've ovulated or not. You take your temperature at the same time every morning before you get out of bed with a special thermometer called a basal body thermometer. Once your temperature rises typically halfway through your cycle then you've ovulated. It's a great way to have an idea of when to expect AF. If you go to www.fertilityfriend.com (there is a link in my signature that will take you to my chart - I don't temp anymore right now as we're not actively trying) but on the left hand side it says "My Chart" click on that and you can get started. It take a little bit of the guessing out of TTC! :)


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay your new house sounds perfect! A big play area for the kids and all their toys that is OUT of the way sounds awesome! lol. Also more room for that new baby you're secretly wanting to have ;) 

Mar i think Lindsay summed it up pretty well. I never really new what temping was either but these girls helped me along the way and gave me a better understanding with it. It's actually fun to do it. You get so anxious the last week of your cycle, hoping your temps keep rising (meaning you could be PG).

Jessie i am SOOO jealous that you get to go on the boat. It's SO cold here. Like 25 degrees. It's gonna warm back up for like a day but then the temps are gonna drop again. I hope you have a lot of fun and relax time. You've been going through a bit of stress lately and need a stress reliever! Enjoy it.

Well i hope i can go FT for the insurance part, but i really dislike my job lol. I swear i was meant to be a stay at home mommy ;) So Andrew and i decided we're going to use our income tax money to put towards a wedding. Only thing that sucks is i won't be able to have it in August like i'd like because we're gonna do it in the off season so it's cheaper. We're thinking Jan/Feb of 2014!! That's very exciting for me. What would be even more exciting is having a baby in my tummy when i walk down the aisle. :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Rach - fingers crossed for you you have that baby in your belly when you walk down the aisle! I saw on facebook you get to go full time!! I can't wait for you to go talk to the doctor and see what's going on! 

Jess - OMG your temp looks great this morning!! when are you going to test?!?!

AFM - little O is sleeping and we're doing some work on the house - think I'm going to start packing up a few things so we can move some furniture we don't want over to my MIL's! So exciting!! I'm sitting here drawing out my new kitchen too  Our house that we're in now is looking so amazing now that we're finally finishing it! It's a little disappointing as this is how I've wanted it for YEARS and now it's finally like this and then we're going to leave it but we get to start all over again and do it in another house and that will be exciting too! This new house will be more fun too since we're in a better financial situation than we were when we moved in here!


----------



## babydust818

Oooo Jess!! Another temp rise!!! I'm getting excited for you. If your temp stays up tmrw PLEASE test!!!!! :haha:

Lindsay how exciting to start packing! I imagine your new kitchen will look amazing as well. What theme do you use? I want to do mine in old country vintage rustic stuff! I think it's so pretty like that :) Happy 6 months to little Oakley!!! One more round of that and he'll be 1!

Oh and Kels, Khloe is BEAUTIFUL! Them professional pictures are just breath taking. She's adorable and has the most beautiful eyes i've ever saw! She looks JUST like you.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - another good temp!! when do we get to hear about a test?!


----------



## BeachChica

Mar  Lindsay explained the temping pretty well, I actively temp and have been for a long time so you can click on the ticker in my signature and you can see my current chart (and even my old ones). I feel so lost on whats going on with my body when I dont temp. Its a great tool and gets more accurate each month you use it predicting your fertile days and when day youll ovulate. You can also enter things on how youre feeling, cervical mucus, etc. Its really a great tool. I had no idea when to start BDing when I first starting trying. Now its pretty easy with the temping and watching the patterns in my cycles. Its great to have others look too and help so if you start, post your link and we will stalk!! :winkwink:

Lindsay  Happy 6 months to Oakley! Gosh hes a little man already! The new house sounds great! I cant wait to see some pics! So is it all 1 floor? I would love to have a basement!! I hate having to put stuff in an attic down here as hot as it gets in Florida! So great that Kirk is so handy! I can't remember but are you selling your current house or renting it? My mom got an Acura TL (same car as Chris has). I am so happy for her. Not sure if I told you guys but she has really been bugging me about a Mercedes. I really did not want her to get one due to the expensive maintenance. When she starts just relying on Social Security I did not want her to get into expensive repairs as the car gets older. Everything is 3x as expensive in a Mercedes! 

Rach  read on FB about you going full time!! That is sooooo great!!! :yipee: I cant wait for you to get to the doctor and figure out whats going on! We have to get you pregnant this year!!! Thats great you guys are going to start wedding planning too, its going to be an exciting year for you, I can feel it. Sorry your job sucks, but to be honest, they ALL suck, so just stick with it so you can get the things you want!

Sam, Kelsey, Mel  how are you girls doing? I just love seeing the pics on FB! 
Kelsey  those professional pics of Khloe are so great. 
and Mel  you look like youve been doing a lot of shopping for Lexi!! All the little outfits are so cute! When do you have time to fit it all in???

AFM  we had an awesome weekend out on the boat. The weather was just perfect, calm seas and got pretty hot during the day. I am actually a little red today. I am shocked about my temps still being up but I really dont feel any different. I should have tested this morning but I forgot and I don't think I have any tests. I am going to pick up some cheap tests tonight on my way home and maybe take one later this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I can't wait for you to test tonight!! I'm so glad you guys had a great weekend on the boat - it looks amazing! Kirk was jealous too! I'm pretty sure we would move somewhere like Florida if all of our family wasn't right here in the DC area! The new house is all one level with a basement that is the same size as the upstairs. The house is only 1050 square feet, so it's going to be a big adjustment from this house (1900 sq. ft) at first but once we finish the basement we'll be up to 2100 sq. ft, so I think it'll be fine just a bit of an adjustment at first. It's going to be great not having to go up and down stairs to get Oakley changed during the day or make bottles in the middle of the night. The baesment is also a walkout basement so we'll be adding another bedroom down there, so I think it'll be great once we're all done with it! We are renting our house so Kirk's mom's best friend - works out GREAT. We know she will take really good care of it and let us know when things need to be fixed so nothing gets out of control. Plus the market still isn't great so if we could hold onto this house for another 5 years I think we will get more of the money we put into it back out. It is a little disappointing that the house is finally looking the way I want it and now we're moving out :cry: I've always loved this house, Kirk never really did, but I'm really excited to move onto the next one too. I'm sure I'll feel the same about it as I do about this house as soon as we get a nice kitchen in there  That's MY area of the house! haha

Mar - please do post a link to your chart if you decide to do it! Chart stalking is one of my favorites!! :) 

Rach - does your insurance kick in right away?? When do you officially go FT??

AFM - we had icy weather this morning so I'm working from home today. Little O is taking his morning nap so I'm going to try to get a little work done. Later I think I'll do some painting on the work Kirk finished up this past weekend - EVERYTHING carpentry is DONE inside the house for the first time in almost 5 years!! It feels SO good!! We started in the kitchen that had some trim that needed to be finished and is now done only 4 years after that project started! haha Such a relief!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay the house sounds great. 1050 square feet is only 1050 sq feet of space to clean!!! Sounds fabulous to me. I have actually enjoyed having less space in the house we're in. I hate spending time cleaning when I could be out doing something fun. That's great you have someone you know to rent it! It would definitely be good to hold for a while longer for the market to improve.

Well girls, I took a cheapie test tonight. I think I see a very faint line but who knows. Its VERY faint! Here's a pic for you girls to see. I know evening is not the best time to test so i'll do another in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MarHunting

I see the line!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Omg jess that is clearly positive! I knew it! Woohoo Woohoo call that doc of yours! I'm so excited! 

And yes cleaning less is going to be amazing! I'm definitely looking forward to that especially with Oakley getting bigger and having more and more toys to make a mess with lol 

Mar - you gonna try temping?


----------



## BeachChica

I don't know girls, I took another one this morning and it was just as faint. With FMU you'd think it would be darker if it was a postive. My temps are still up though so I will see what happens over the next couple days.


----------



## babydust818

YAY JESS!! I am praying for you that it gets darker and darker!


----------



## confusedprego

Do you have a pic of the new one? I'm sure its fine - tests vary! I took so many at first and they were all really different.


----------



## korink26

Omg omg omg-typing this 1 handed so it won't be as long as I'd LIKE-BUT JESS THAT'S A BFP!!!! With the $ store tests I didn't usually get a dark until a week late. So that's a really good line!!! Test with a good one and I bet you'll have awesome lines. AAAHHHHH SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!
HI to the rest of my loves! Rach totally missed the full time announcement---congrats! I'd say you'll be preggo very soon with Jessie!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh and Jess if your temp dip at 12 dpo was implantation then the line you have right now would be right on! When mine dipped at I think 10 dpo I had a very faint pos on a first response test 2 days later. On a cheapie test I don't think I would have even had a positive yet. Yyaaahhh!!!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I did not take a pic of the one this morning because it looked so much like the one last night. I will take one with a regular HPT tomorrow and see. If I am prego it's a bit disappointing that it would be the month that everything is so darn late!! :wacko:


----------



## babydust818

Jess if you're pregnant?? Girl you are!!! And don't worry about the whole late in the cycle you O'd thing. I've heard that the egg is still good up until like CD22 or something. Anything after that means bad ovulation. I didn't hear it from a doctor but i did hear it from some girl on here. Just think positive thoughts. Bring positive vibes to that bean!!!

Oh and i don't usually O until CD15-19 myself. So just hang in there. Maybe a late O is a GOOD thing!!! Maybe that's the key ingredient to a rainbow baby :)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess CD18 isn't that late! I think that's normal for a LOT of girls and I heard the same as rach that doctors don't think anything CD22 or less is anything to worry about. Can't wait for the test tm and I hope you'll officially put the positive test in your chart! Woohoo! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I got my regular test ready to go for the morning. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BeachChica

Ok girls - here's the morning pic. It definitely looks like a positive but its light!!! I haven't been taking my progesterone so I am starting this morning (Don't really think it would have made a difference with the chromo problems but I am taking it anyway). What do you girls think I should do about going to the doctor? I want to go in but on the other hand maybe I should just wait until about 7-8 weeks and just see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## korink26

Omg I've been stalking since 5 am-that is a dark BFP!!!!!!! Congrats baby cakes I am ssssooooo excited for you!!!!
I don't know what to tell you about the Dr. Unless they have something new to do with you I tend to lean towards just waiting until 7 weeks. 
Oh Jess-I guess the pain you were having was just baby N burrowing in deep!!! ;) How are you feeling? How pumped is Chris??


----------



## confusedprego

Test looks great jess! It can't hurt to call the doc and ask if they want to see you - right? I think it would help your nerves too, I know it made me feel like I was on the right track. 

I'm so excited for you - how are you feeling? Both physically and emotionally? How's Chris?


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Kelsey! Yeah I don't know what they would do different with me either so I am kinda leaning towards waiting a bit. Chris and I always get a bit excited and nervous at the same time. Its kinda like, here we go again you know, after all these losses. 
I am wondering now if that pain was OV pain, because looking at my chart I think I only implanted a couple days ago. They still found blood in my urine though so its something that needs to be looked in to. I am hoping that CT scan was no big deal since it was just around O. 
How are you doing? I just LOVE the pics you guys got taken. Do you have any others with you and Khloe? Your photographer did a great job!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay - we must have posted at the same time this morning. I am nervous. I just don't know what to do this time around. Also I previously was going to my RE but since I don't know what he can do at this point I am thinking I should just see my new regular OB this time around. I guess I will call the new OB today and see what they think. It would be reassuring to go in but maybe I just need to forget about it and let nature take its course! :shrug:


----------



## korink26

Oh yea I forgot you have the new OB-why not just call then. My Dr. wouldn't do any beta testing or anything before my 7 week us. At the time I hated it because I wanted to do anything I could-but looking bad I would have probably worried more about what all the early testing results meant. Did you get your newest results from your last Dr. Appt? I don't think you have to worry at all about the Ct scan. I remember being worried about dentist xrays and my Dr.said that early won't affect anything.
No I didn't get any pics with Khloe. I realized the other day I barely have any pics with her and I'm always snapping pics of her & Ryan. I think it's because I'm always a hot mess with no make up on but her picture day I actually put make up on so not sure why I said no pics of me. I kind of regret it now.
Anyway-who cares about ME-YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Yea just go with your gut! Don't worry about the ct scan - def no biggie that early! You might as well call the doc but you're prob right that there is nothing they can do as of yet but I'm sending great vibes to that little baby of yours! Keep us updated! :)


----------



## BeachChica

I am so happy I can bounce ideas off of you girls! :hugs: 
So I called the doc and they want me to come in today at 3:30pm for Betas and they are going to repeat them again on Friday. FX!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Omg yay! I'm so glad they're going to do betas! I'm so excited for you jess! I hope they get results back quickly! So exciting! Now we just need to get miss rach pregnant too!


----------



## MarHunting

Congrats Jess - positive vibes coming at you.
As for temping, I'm going to give it another couple of months. This was only my first month back in the game! We got pregnant our 2nd month trying before so I'm just going to try and go with the flow. However, did I see someone say that perhaps the egg is no good if you don't O before 22 days? My cycle length is always 36 days and I never O before 20-21 days. Is this something I should be concerned about????


----------



## babydust818

Mar - you should be fine O'ing around then. They just say it's bad ovulation if it's after CD22. I mean, if you don't get pregnant within the next 6-12 months then i'd say that could be playing a factor, but you said you got PG quickly last time so you shouldn't worry! :)

Jess i am so happy for you! Your test looks positive to me girl! If it were me i'd wait it out another 2-3 weeks. Just try not to think too much (i know... almost impossible!) and just keep testing once every week until you see your doctor. It's totally up to you though! Sooooo happy for ya!

Sooo... some of you may have saw my facebook post this morning, but before i went to work i happened to glance in the mirror and saw this ghost like face. To me it looks like a baby very early in a pregnancy. Could be my MC? Although, i can still see this face right now lol... it's just weird how it looks like a baby. Some people say it looks like a cat LOL. My mirrors are just dirty though... no ghost!
 



Attached Files:







blur.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - it looks like a cat to me. Maybe your pets are having a party at your house when you're not home. Are you officially full time now?

Mar - my RE told me that late O can be an over ripe egg. For me I thought this might be an issue with all of miscarriages and chromosomal problems, but my cycles are never as long as yours so maybe it's not an issue for you. How are you tracking your O?

I had my betas today so should have results back tomorrow. Repeating again at 3:30pm on Friday.


----------



## babydust818

Jess did you get results on your beta yet??

Jax hasn't been feeling good the last 3 days. I've noticed he was picking at his food 4/5 days ago. He hasn't eaten or drank anything in 3 days. He's laying in weird places. This morning when i woke up i couldn't find him anywhere. I looked under my bed and there he was. Very strange. He breathes hard at times and his one eye is squinting as if it's running or watering. I'm going to have to take him to the vet today or tmrw. I hope it's nothing serious. I remember my mom's 2 cats hid under beds when thet were dying :cry: I think he may have an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw each - I bet jax is fine. Respiratory infections are common in cats, prob just needs an antibiotic and will be back to his normal self in no time! How's your job been doing ft? 

Jess - looking forward to hearing your beta results! :) 

Afm - I think I've been a real b lately to poor Kirk. Oakley hasn't been sleeping well and with all the work on the house and trying to buythe new house and balancing school I feel a bit like I'm drowningand uunfortunately he's the only one that has to deal with the consequences of that...think I need to try to do something nice for him soon :/ I think once we settle on the new house and get some work done there I will feel better. I feel a little better just realizing that I'm overwhelmed - kinda funny how that happens lol


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i get that way too, A LOT. It's not right, but unfortunately our mates are the ones who are always around and get the bad end of it all. Andrew does it to me too. The best thing is they understand. Just try to watch how you act a little closer and once you start having a mood swing, just catch yourself and start over. It's a weakness of mine and i've been trying to be better about it. I totally get where you're coming from.

I don't start as full time until Monday. I keep trying to look at my profile on the internet and it still has me listed as part time, therefore i can't try to do any benefits yet. If it doesn't change Monday then i'm calling or going to my HR dept.


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG where have I been? I have just screamed at the laptop and frightened OH half to death. OMG OMG OMG I am SOOOOOOO happy to see those lines on your tests Jess. I can't stop grinning like a loon. Can't wait to see your beta results.

Rach - I am glad that you are getting FT (even though its not a job you love) if it means you can get insurance and look into things. We had a wedding 'out of season' in November and it was lovely not sharing the day with loads of other brides. That way you'll be able to spend more on the stings you want rather than inflated prices due to it being the 'season'. I hope Jax is okay.

Linsday - I think you are doing amazingly well don't be too hard on yourself. I do the same and take things out on OH when it all gets too much but that is what marriage is all about. You have such a lot going on atm no wonder you feel over whelmed. :hugs:

Kels - I LOVE Kloes FB pics! Sheis just so beautiful, those eyes are amazing. How are you getting on bf?

Hi Mar!

afm - we are getting into a routine of sorts after coming home late last week from visiting my folks again and Benjamin has been going to sleep for 8pish most night, sleeping till 1am - feed then 6am. I just wish I could sleep as easily as he does, sometimes I just can't seem to fall back asleep - argh. He had his injections today which really upset him and he has been crying a lot all day if hasn't been asleep of feeding. Hopefully tomorrow he'll be back to his usually smiley self. He now eight 10lb 4 oz so doing well on my milk and bf has gotten much easier the last few weeks.


----------



## MarHunting

Hey Pinksmartie.

Alright, so who's along for the ride with me for February? I'm still two weeks out from the big O but, I could use all the positive vibes I can get.

Question: Do you guys suggest sexytime every day or every other day during the fertile week? When I conceived before we had been on the every other day route, expect for the day I got my double dark lines on the OPK. Eeekkk what to do what to do.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Rach - I hope Jax is okay. I definitely think you should get him to the vet, but don't think bad thoughts like he might be dying. Cats hide when they are not feeling well. If he doesn't start eating soon let me know and I can help with some suggestions. I went through a lot of that with my little girl Stella . :cry:

Lindsay - I don't know how you do it with all you ave going in. Is Kirk helpful with Oakley and house chores or do you feel like you're doing everything?


Sam - glad you are getting into a bit of a routine with Ben. Can you take something to make you a little drowsy at night? I take Zzz-Quil. It's by the makers of NyQuil. 

Mar - the recommended "dose" of sex for TTC is every other day leading up to O, then the day of O and day after. Good luck. Are you using OPKs? 

AFM - had my betas yesterday. I meant to call this afternoon for my results but I got so slammed at work and by the time I could, they were closed. I go tomorrow for my 2nd set so I will get the first results then.


----------



## babydust818

Jess Thanks for the love :) I would take any suggestions you could give on what to do to help Jax eat. He still hasn't had anything. I got a syringe and i filled it halfway with water and set it on his mouth and made him drink it. Right now he's back under my bed. I hope he starts feeling a lot better tmrw. I remembered how much the vet told me to give him for antibiotics last time so i did that today with what i had leftover. I really hope he's okay :cry: Let us know what your betas are tmrw! I am very anxious. 

Mar like Jess said the best thing to do is do it every other day, but if you get a pos OPK make sure you BD that day and the day after!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - At pretty much any grocery store, Walmart or Target go pick up some Fancy Feast Appetizers. Its a little liquidy tray snack. They are like a dollar each or so. Put one on a little plate and put it by Jax. Even if you have to push it under the bed a bit. Don't forget the plate, Stella used to mostly just lick the juice out of it but because the meat is fishy she would end up with some of the meat all around the little tray and it did not smell great. If he drinks all the juice out, full it up with a little bit of water and smush it up a bit so it gets some of the juice of the meat. I would usually do this about 2-3 times with each one. Stella never really ate the meat out if it when she was sick but she liked the flavored juice and I felt like it was at least something. Also Chicken baby food - the Gerber Chicken and Chicken Gravy flavor. I would put it on a spoon and have her lick it off. She loved that and most of the time would lick a few spoonfuls at a time. Sometimes I had to syringe it to her but most of the time she would lick it on her own. Also shrimp, cut up little pieces on a plate. Let me know how you make out. It's a bit of a difficult process but they get into a routine with it.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!

Rach - Jess's ideas sound great for Jax! Poor baby! He's an indoor kitty, right? He doesn't go outside at all? Any idea how old he is? I'm sure he's fine just needs a little TLC! Hopefully Monday you'll officially be full time and you can make your appointment! yay! definitely contact HR if it's not changed by Monday so you can take advantage of those benefits as soon as is possible :) 

Sam - so good to hear from you!! I've been thinking of you and I'm so glad to hear BFing is going so well for you! I had the same problem with sleeping! Oakley would go down and then I would go lay down and I couldn't turn my mind off! As Oakley started letting me sleep more the easier it got to go back to sleep. It's funny because in the first 3 months he was with us - I feel like I didn't get more than 4hrs sleep at a time and I had plenty of energy. Now if I only get 4hr stretches of sleep, I feel it! Oakley's been getting up in the middle of the night again and I think he's either developing separation anxiety or he's teething because as soon as I pick him up he just snuggles into my chest and goes to sleep (hard to resist but I know I have to!). So, we have his 6 month exam next Friday so I'll talk to them about it then. I let Kirk sleep last night and thankfully he got a full nights rest (I knew I wasn't going to go to work today). Glad one of us got a good nights sleep for the first time in a couple weeks! 

Mel - your pictures on facebook are so precious - white noise is great when they're really little and still works for Oakley sometimes! glad you got some sleep!

Mar - They say every other day and then the day of a positive OPK and the day after and then I like to throw in every other day even after that in case your body tried to O and didn't so you can catch it when it really does. 

Jess - Can't wait to hear your beta test results! Have you taken another pregnancy test? I only saw it darker a few days after I got the positive. That might relieve your nerves some, although all the tests can be different so it's not necessarily a good indicator! 

AFM - like I mentioned before, Oakley hasn't been sleeping well, but he's as cute as ever! He's figured out his jump-a-roo and just bounces away in it - love it! I got him a whole bunch of clothes from baby gap and they're just sooo cute!! A coworker gave me $100 for helping them with an experiment while I was basically 9 months pregnant - it was a lot of work but I almost felt guilty taking that much money from them, guess it meant a lot to them but I would have done it for free! That's science and I'm a geek haha. 
And I agree, I am too hard on myself and Kirk is an absolutely amazing husband. He does what he can but with all the work on the house that he has been doing, a lot falls on me. I think he's now realizing that work on the house means more work for me indirectly. It always has just to a much bigger degree now. I do do more of the stuff with Oakley (bathtime, and feeding him his Oatmeal/solids) but it really is mostly because he's usually finishing up stuff on the house, and I'd rather that stuff get done. I think it will always be a bit like that as we always seem to have a project going on in the house, but all that will get so much easier once I graduate and am not commuting so far every day.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - just a quick update from work. HcG from 1/30 came back at 57 and Progesterone low at 5.8. She mentioned wanting me on progesterone right away. I hadn't started my progesterone at 5 DPO this month because I didn't think I was going to get prego this cycle but I did started it on the 30th when I got the BFP so hopefully the 10 day delay is not an issue. Hopefully the HcG doubles after the test today.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so happy for you Hun, I am keeping everything crossed for you!!! 

Girls I am sorry for not keeping up I will get into some routine at some point. Been having lots of fun with lexi but it is exhausting and a bit surreal!! I need a few hours to catch up with all my lovely friends on bnb but it's proving hard... I may just be reading for the moment. Lots of love to you all, thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I hope jax is ok?? :hug: xxx

Hi mar the ladies are lovely on here


----------



## confusedprego

haha oh my Oakley has gotten rid of my post two times now..he likes to hit the mouse pad and some how changes the screen! 

so quickly - Jess your hcg sounds perfect! the day I got my positive hpt I went for hcg and it was 25 so 57 the second day sounds perfect! I really have no idea about progesterone but I'll bet you're fine. Have you done the progesterone earlier before and saw it higher now? 

afm - Oakley slept a lot better last night. I have been feeding him Oatmeal and a fruit or veggie twice a day instead of once a day and I think thats what he needs to keep him full throughout the night. I had been doing rice cereal in his bottle in the morning but i stopped bc it was plugging him up so I think that is when the sleeping problems emerged. just glad i got a decent nights sleep last night!!

Hope all you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - I took another FRER this morning and it looks much like the other. Definitely a second line but the line is lighter than the control. I will post a pic later. I keep worrying about the late implantation. Why do you girls think? It says late implantation has a much higher risk of MC. :wacko:

Lindsay - I usually take my progesterone supplements 5 DPO but this month I hadn't started them until I got the BFP.
That's great that Oakley is sleeping better! I guess it's just a lot of trail and error until you find the right combination of what works. 

Rach - how is Jax doing today? Were you able to get him to eat anything? Let us know what the vet says today.

Mel - :wave:


----------



## filipenko32

Mine was late implantation Hun!!  got a good feeling for you!
Lindsay glad Oakley is sleeping better, I am preparing myself for these sleeping and feeding highs and lows when lexi gets a routine!


----------



## BeachChica

Here are the progression pics. Not too impressive, hoping the beta results are better!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust818

Quick update: Took Jax to the vet and the vet said he knows he has jaundice and said he thinks he may have liver disease. He recommended us to go to an animal hospital bcz he didn't do blood work there. So we have an appt in 45mins to take him to the hospital. The vet we went to said it doesn't look good and didn't charge us anything. He told us just to call him back and let him know what we find out. Praying for my man... hope i don't come back home cat-less :cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach -I really hope something can be done for poor Jax, keeping my fingers crossed he come through this. :hugs:

Jess - Any news of your betas today? I wouldn't worry too much about the tests, mine didn't show much change until he second day, I tested every other day. It al depends on time of day, dilution of urine etc. I got my best result using SMU rather than fmu. I wasn't a great sleeper pre-pg and occasionally took nytol or priton both sedating antihistamines and I have looked into taking them but they can;t be used whilst bf.

Linds- glad oakley is feeling better and getting back into his usual night time routine. I can't wait for Benjamin to sttn. Atm he goes to bed about 8pmish, he used to wake around 11.30pm for dream feed but for the last few night it has been 1-2am then through to 5-6am. He then goes back down till 8am.

Mel - It is so difficult sometimes to get time to get on here, I don't know how some people do it, I know I can't go to all journals etc and I feel bad about that.


----------



## babydust818

We had to put Jax to sleep :cry: He had fatty liver disease which could have been caused by leukemia and he also had jaundice which was because of the disease.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Rach I am SO sorry! :cry: The only comforting thing I can say is that at least you got him to the doctor quickly before he suffered. Cats are tough because they don't show any symptoms of being ill until its really bad. Sending lots of hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rachel. It is so difficult to make that descision but it was to stop him suffering and the most peaceful way for him. The loss of a beloved pet is incredibly hard when they are part of your family. love and hugs xx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks everyone. It was so hard having to accept it and then coming home and seeing his things laying around. I don't regret a single moment with that cat, i just feel like he was so cheated out of life. He was living outside for a very long time and then lived with us just 9 short months. I'm just so happy to be the final chapter of his life.

On a happier note, Andrew had been telling me he got me a Valentine's Day present and was being so sneaky about it. I kept asking what it was and he said "you'll love it". Well oddly enough, after we had to put Jax to sleep... Andrew gives me my Vday present. It was to see my favorite group 3 Doors Down and Daughtry in Louisville, KY last night! When he first told me my feelings were so mixed. I was happy but i felt like i was deceiving the grieving process for Jax. I'm so happy he had this all planned because it helped get everything off my mind. It was a great show!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Rach, so glad Andrew did something special for you <3 so sweet!! I'm so sorry for your loss! It's so hard losing a pet! 

Jess - don't worry about the tests, Mine took a while to darken up, can't wait to hear your beta results tomorrow!! :) Do you go back into the doctor soon??


----------



## BeachChica

Happy SuoerBowl Sunday girls! Just sitting home watching the game and eating bad!!! :munch:

Rach - i am sure Jax's final chapter was a great one because of you guys! So sweet of Andrew!!! Glad you guys had a great time at the concert! 

Thanks Lindsay - I am trying not to worry about it, I mean what is going to happen will right, no matter what I do. I am just hoping its not ectopic or anything after all the pain I had earlier in the month. I am really tired but that's really the only symptom I have. No sore boobs or anything.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach -that was so lovely of Andrew and as the others have said you have the comfort of knowing Jax's last chapter was in a nice, warm and loving home.

Jess - when do you see the Dr again? Next beta results? You can only take each day as it comes, pma.

afm - Benjamin had a very off day yesterday, and for some reason I have been feeling quite weepy all weekend. He only has a dirty nappy every 4-7 days (today day 5) and I was wondering if it was affecting him although it hasn't done previously. Lets hope he goes today! Meeting up with someone from work this morning and tbh can't be bothered but I probably should go.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I should get my Beta's from Friday today. I am not sure when they will want to see me next. They said something about repeating Beta's until they get to 1500 and then they can do an U/S so see how things are looking. Are you BF and using formula for Benjamin? I can't remember for sure. It seems like Lindsay had some problems like that with Oakely no going as often as he should. 

How is everyone else doing? Did anyone stay up and watch the Superbowl? I went to bed when the lights went out in the Stadium. Sounds like it was a good game after that!

I'll let you guys know when I hear from the doctor today.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

Sam - I had trouble with that for Oakley when I switched to formula and its even more of a battle now that Oakley is eating solids. He gets very upset when he diesnt go but he needs to go every day once a day to stay happy. He wouldn't go for a few days at a time when he was just on breastmilk and he would get fussy after a few days of no poo so that could be it or its some mystery that you'll never figure out, lol. Oakley still has his days! I bet once you get out with your friend you'll be happy you did. When or are you planning on heading back to work? 

Kels - how you doing and when doyou go back to work? 

Jess - when do we get to hear those beta results? 

Rach - how you doin? 

Mel - hope everything is going smoothly for you! 

Mar - you still checking in with us? You close to o? 

Afm- I'm at work but not very motivated to do anything...just ordered a new cloth diaper that I'm super excited for, you can change the insert without changing the shell of the diaper - so cool and super cute! 
Bestbottomdiapers.com 
Love it! Hope they work like they say!


----------



## babydust818

Jess - your temps are still looking great! I bet your betas will be well doubled! Definitely let us know ASAP. I did watch the superbowl. I don't really understand football. I just watch it for something to do and to watch the commercials lol. I thought Beyonce was awesome last night. That girl can dance! 

Sam - I don't know much about that department of babies, but i'm glad Lindsay can help. I hope you can find a solution soon. Poor pumpkin!!!

Lindsay - cloth diapers are so friggin cute. I've never heard of them or saw them before until you showed me the link a few months back. I'm definitely going to use them when i have a LO. My friend actually uses them too. It's so cute because you can use one to match outfits. OMGOSH adorable! 

Mel and Kelsey i hope you 2 are doing great. Hope you're enjoying your little girls!! 

AFM just getting ready to start cleaning. I really don't feel like it. I really can't wait for this month to be over. I'm ready for the spring-like weather to start rollin in. Snow always reminds me of death. My grandma, 2 cats, and dog all have gone in the winter months. I don't like it. Ready for some positives! I had a dream a couple nights ago i was PG. It was such a nice dream :) I don't know why but the last 3 days my nipples hurt. Don't know if it's because O is getting close or my body is just being whack?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, things are not looking good. Beta's went from 57 to 53. They want me to come in today for an U/S at 1:45pm. :cry: Ugh. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess Ill be thinking of you! Sending you huge hugs and encouragement.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh no jess! I'm so sorry! Update us asap! Sending you hugs!


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh Jess, so sorry. Sending lots hugs and love.


----------



## babydust818

:cry: Jess.... <3 thinking of you lots. Sending so many prayers and positive vibes your way....


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Ugh! The saga continues! No news yet unfortunately. They saw a sack in the uterus measuring 4+3. She said its still early so even with the numbers going down they did not want to rule anything out yet - ectopic or successful pregnancy. The doctor said she's seen betas plateau in the very early stages and then shoot up... so that's what we're holding out hope for. They repeated my betas today so I should have the results tomorrow and figure out where to go from there.


----------



## confusedprego

Couldn't they rule out ectopic since you saw the sac in the uterus? That's a great sign that you saw a sac! I have everything crossed for you! Update us as soon as you can!


----------



## pinksmarties

Iwish early pg wasn't so stressful. Thats great they saw a sack and fingers crossed the betas today show an increase. I would assume they could have seen something in the tubes if they thought ectopic would they not? Send lots of positive vibes and much love. xx


----------



## BeachChica

It doesn't sound like they saw anything in the tube but it sounded like it still could be ectopic if it was in the uterus. I don't know, I've never heard that. The sonographer took a lot of pics of something she saw in the tube but the doctor said she didn't really see anything on the pics that would indicate anything and the chances of having 1 in the uterus and 1 in the tube are like 1 in 30,000.
I should know something today on which way this is heading so I'll post an update when I can.


----------



## confusedprego

Ill be checking in throughout the day - hope you're doing ok! Early pregnancy is way too stressful!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, well things are not looking good. Betas are down to 32 and I started to have some light bleeding today. They are going to monitor me over the next couple days to see how things go.


----------



## babydust818

:cry: I'm so sorry Jess. Sending many thoughts and prayers your way. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry, jess! Please let us know if there is anything we can do - sending you nothing but love and encouragement...please let us know how you're doing tomorrow. 

Massive hugs!


----------



## filipenko32

aww jess i'm so sorry hun, thinking about you xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I hope you're ok was the best thing to do but so sad :hugs:
Just reading back now but lexi has bad wind after every feed and keeps doubling over and going red so have to wind her all the time - this takes 2 hands!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess I am so sorry this is happening again for you it is so unfair, we are here for you and I am thinking about you lots, lots of love xxx


----------



## MarHunting

Man oh man Jess, you are a trooper. Sending love girl!!

On a side note, has anyone heard about Robitisson helping the CM? Any thoughts?


----------



## babydust818

Mar - no i haven't heard of that.

Jess how are you doing today? You okay? :hugs:

I feel different. I don't know if it's just positive thinking or what. I just feel pregnant. Crazy thing is, right now is when i would O. Just trying to chug along and see what happens. Andrew said a couple days ago "i got this feeling you're going to be pregnant this month". I was already thinking that before he said it. So weird. Just can't really eat any greasy stuff. It makes me nauseous and also i been smelling things Andrew doesn't. I could just be going through changes. We all know PG symptoms can be caused from anything


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am doing ok today. The bleeding has definitely gotten heavier but pretty much like a period, no major pain yet. MC #2 was an early and natural one for me and I remember it being very painful so I am hoping this one won't be like that. I don't feel too upset about this one for some reason, not sure if its because its so early or because I am just getting use to this. :shrug: I was supposed to go to the doctor tomorrow but I changed my appt until next week. I really don't feel like getting probed and I'd rather them check later to be sure betas are fully down and everything has cleared so my appt is Wednesday. 

Oh Rach - I hope your feelings turn into a BFP! Have you and Andrew been BDing a lot just in case!!???

Mar - I have heard that about Robitussin. Because its a decongestant I think it's supposed to help loosen your fluids up all over the place! If you do some searches on here you will find girls talking about it. 

Sam, Mel, Kelsey - how are you girls doing? I bet not a lot of time to keep up with the forums!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I am sure it is not because you are 'used to it' but more of a protective mechanism now that you have employed to stop feeling all those horrible emotions. I think you are right to wait till next week for seeing the Dr. I hope the bleeding isn't too heavy or painful.

Mar - Jess is right, the Robitusson loosens mucus but you have to get the one that has no other ingredient like antihistamines in it which has the opposite effect. I took Robitusson from about cd8 till ov. I also took EPO which is meant to help increase CM which I can say for me it definitely did!

Rach- I REALLY hope both of your feeling about this month come true!! Are you still bd-ing just in case. 

Mel - how is your beautiful girl doing? I love the fb pics, Ben can't keep his eyes open for more that 1 minute when out and about so hasn't seen anything never mind ducks! 

Kels - How are you getting on? Khloe gaining weight well?

afm- OH away for 3 days so on my own, got through the first day yesterday, 2 more to go. It made for a very long day as normally OH takes over when he get home form work.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - glad you're doing ok! Will you guts wait a cycle or start up again right away? I think its good you're waiting until next week to go in and I really hope it doesnt get painful for you! You seemed to have a bad feeling from the start of this one so maybe you mentally prepared yourself for the worst - still sending tons of positive thoughts your way! 

Mar - I don't know much about robotussin but I have read other girls talking about it. Do you think your cm isn't good? 

Rach - I've got everything crossed for you hun! 

AFM - Oakley has his 6 month appointment tomorrow which means I get to find out how much he weighs, length, etc but I have to watch him get his shots...poor baby! Worth it though, of course!


----------



## BeachChica

I think we will start trying right away depending on what the bleeding is like. it has been light today so if it looks like I already passed everything I might try this month, if not I might wait for 1 AF. I have always told myself that if I saw it was going to be a late O I would stop trying. I don't want to catch those old eggs but this month I really thought that I had O'd earlier on CD 13so I didn't think BDing on CD 16 mattered, but apparently it did. :hugs:

I can't believe little man Oakley is 6 months already!!! How time flies. How are things going with the new house? Chris and I are meeting with a builder on Monday. I love the neighborhood and the floor plan is good, but I am not sure about the elevation so we have been hesitate. Chris loves the place so he has really been bugging me about it. He doesn't think the elevation is that bad, but it really bothers me so I don't know. They are going to need to do something about it, and it still bothers me that some of the other houses in the neighborhood will have these ugly elevations even if he fixes ours. I don't know I guess you can't have everything perfect.


----------



## MarHunting

I think it's good. I mean I did get pregnant once... I'm just looking for help wherever I can, you know?! I'd like to hope we have luck this month!! Next week is the important week.


----------



## confusedprego

What's wrong with the elevation? Too high or too low? I think you guys are good to try again right away...but whatever you guys feel comfortable with! I know! Oakley is huge now...its nuts! We are supposed to get ice tonight so I'm not sure ill be able to make it to his appt but I hope so! The eczema or whatever is on his face is acting up again and I really want to talk to them about it. Also everyone keeps asking if he's crawling and he still HATES being on his belly and has gotten really good at rolling right back to his back as soon as that belly hits the floor so even though I keep reading its ok if he's not crawling I just want to hear it from the doctor...silly first time mommy stuff I suppose! 

Mar - its worth a shot! Let us know how it goes and where you are in your cycle. When do you expect af? I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - by elevation I mean the way the house looks from the front. The guy wants an old carriage house look for the neighborhood which I don't really car for - low roof lines, metal roof accents, I really don't like it. I want a taller entry, big windows etc, so I hope it's something he will change for us. 

Oh I hope you get to your appt. I am sure it's fine that Oakley is now crawling yet. He is such a little guy still. But it's always good to ask. 

Mar - what CD are you on? Do you know when you O?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I only have a minute to write, but please all say a prayer for me. I just went to the bathroom and when i wiped i had 2 spots of brown blood and then a spot the size of a nickle of fresh blood. Could this be IB??! I sure hope so. I hope it's not an early AF. I was looking at my chart and if it is IB, that means i O'd probably on CD 14. Maybe even 16, I'll have to wait it out and see. I got everything crossed.


----------



## MarHunting

Goodluck goodluck goodluck.

I'm on CD15 today. I normally O day 21-23. My cycle is normally 36 days. So next week is our week!! I'm going to start OPKs on CD18 and hope for the best. What day was it suggested I use the Robitisson?


----------



## confusedprego

got everything crossed for you Rach!! 

Jess - that's funny you don't like old carriage house type places, that's my in-laws favorite! Our house right now looks like a dollhouse - old farmhouse - it's cute but I wouldn't want another like this. I'm not sure what my favorite style is - do you have a favorite? How long would it take to build? I think I'm still in denial that we're moving out of this place but I'm getting so antsy to move on at the same time!! 

Mar - I have no idea about timing with the cough syrup - I hope one of these other ladies can help you with that! Hope it works for you - are you and DH BDing now just in case you O early? 

Mel, Kels, Sam - hope you ladies are doing great with your new additions! 

AFM - just got back from the doctor's and Oakley is doing great! 77% for height at 27.5 inches, 21% for weight at 16lbs 6ounces and 80% head circumference - I forget the measurement. Even though the weight seems 'low' they said he's been between 25-30% since he was born and he will just be on the leaner side for a while - nothing to worry about, gaining weight perfectly. The doctor said that 6 months is actually really early for crawling and that Oakley is doing great, they just suggested we encourage him to sit by himself more. The 6 month milestone is sitting unassisted and he really only sits in the boppy, so the doctor was saying he has the muscles for it but not the balance and if we maybe do smaller pillows around him that will develop quicker but it's nothing to worry about at this point. Poor booger got 4 needle shots and 1 oral vaccine - he was not happy to say the least! He's passed out now and I expect him to sleep a lot today. Hope he'll let me snuggle him later - seems to prefer his crib for sleeping already, which is a good thing but I like to snuggle sometimes!! 

Happy Friday!


----------



## MarHunting

every other day, at least!


----------



## confusedprego

good good :) Keep it up!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mar - I wouls start not with the robutussin, I started taking it about 6-7 days before ov was due.

Linds - that fab Oakley is doing great. Ben is the same with regard weight and height. He is only 9% weight but 75% for head circumference and height at 8 week check up. I hope he is okay after his injections and still wants his mummy cuddles. I tried this morning I put Ben back down in his basket but he wasn't having any off it, maybe I should enjoy him sleeping on me whilst I can although he did go down in it yesterday afternoon.

Jess - I know nothing about building a home but I hope you can get what you want and I am glad you are maybe going to try again this month. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I think i spoke too soon. Have had very light bleeding all day today :( I remember in October AF came CD21 as well. Ughhhh....


Awh poor Oakley had a rough day today, didn't he? Sounds like he's doing great as far as growth! Have you been snuggling him up tonight?!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, sorry rach! Yea I let kirk do most of the snuggling though...poor booger has a bit of a fever and is back to sleep :( feel bad for him but know its for his own good!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww no Rach... :growlmad: :hugs: 

Jess how are you hun? Thinking of you :hugs: Lexi is a product of no period and not waiting! 

Lindsay Oakley's doing great, he's so cute on FB!!

Sam they don't measure height in England any more apparently which is annoying! They just do it on weight progression since birth. Lexi is 9 lbs 11 at 4 weeks 1 day which they said was 50th percentile... :shrug:

I am having a rest today! Me and Lexi have been out a about all week!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww I am so sorry Rachel, :hugs:

Mel - We tried to measure him ourselves too and got it fairly accurate, similar to what hv got so maybe you could do that. Did they do his length/head at birth? Benjamins weight was nearly 50th centile at birth but never really recovered after his weight loss so in now 9th centile but following the growth line nicely so no one is concerned. I suppose if he hadn't lost the weight it would be more in proportion to his length and head at 75th centiles.

50th centile - It means if you lined up 100 babies Lexi would be number 50, 49 babies weigh less than her and 49 babies weigh more. I don't think it really matter what centile you are on as long as they follow the growth line and don't jump up or down all over the place.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, Oakley has always hovered around 30% for weight and they were only worried about it when he was having trouble with his bottle and had the blood in his stool. He was only 21% yesterday and they said he's right on track. Both his height and weight have been consistently around the same percentile as when he was born. Plus, he looks perfectly fine to me and is active as ever, so I think you can really tell just watching them whether they're gaining appropriately - mommy knows best!! 

I'm up with Oakley this morning trying to look up feeding schedules for 6 month olds. I only do two solid feedings a day and the doctor recommends three, so I'm just trying to get other opinions too. I also want to know before I go to the store so I can get enough to make his food for the week. He seems to be doing a lot better this morning. Had a good bottle but didn't really show any interest in his cereal...we'll see if he'll take it in an hour or so. 

Rach - your benefits start up yet? You going to head into the doctor soon? 

Jess - how you feeling? Cramping OK?? I hope it goes quickly and we can get back to chart stalking!!


----------



## MarHunting

Here we go girls.... tomorrow I start my OPK's. eeeekkkk.:spermy:


----------



## confusedprego

Fingers crossed for you mar! :)


----------



## babydust818

I got a letter in the mail today saying my benefits go into affect the 1st of the month! yay! so happy this month is only 28 days long!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Sorry I have been MIA, had a busy weekend looking a houses and we are meeting with a builder today after work. 

I am down to just spotting now and never got any heaving cramping. It was pretty much like a period. I have a follow-up with the OB on Wednesday to do an U/S and check betas to be sure everything is down. I will talk to them then to see if we can start trying right away. 

Lindsay - glad Oakley's appt went well. I can't imagine what it was like sitting there while he was getting his shots. Poor little guy!

Rach - hope the witch didn't full get you - but yeah for the insurance!! :happydance: Can you make an appt with an OB right away for an exam and to talk about things?

Mel - I hope you are feeling Ok today. 

Sam - how are you doing? When do you have to go back to work? I can't remember if you girls got more time off over there. 

Kelsey - How are you doing?

Mar - Did you start on the Robitussin? Good luck this month!!! FX!!!


----------



## MarHunting

Hey Jess! Yep, I started the Robitussin on Friday. And today I started my OPK's again. Usually I only get two lines when I'm close to the O. I got two lines right away, ALMOST the same darkness... I'll see what the next couple of days bring. Thanks for checking in!

xo y'all


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - so excited your benefits start so soon! I can't wait to hear what the doc says! 

Jess - glad you didn't have too much cramping - hopefully the doctor will give you the all clear tomorrow! 

Mar - so exciting! Maybe o is coming early this month for you! Keep at the bd! 

Sam, Mel and kels - hope you and your little ones are doing well! Xoxox 

AFM - as you guys know - I'm in research and I'm about a year from graduating and in this field,as weird as it sounds, you start interviewing for jobs about 6 months in advance of starting typically. So, I've been thinking a lot about my next step and after talking to and getting to know so many women with either fertility issues, recurrent miscarriages or late losses has led me to reading so many papers on what we know and I am hoping to find a job helping to find some answers. I know that I have only experienced a fraction of the pain so many women have endured and being in a children's hospitla every day seeing so many disabled children...its just inspiring. Thought I would share that with you guys that every one of you inspires me to try to make a difference :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lindsay - that sounds so great. It brought tears to my eyes reading your post! I think so many of us work in fields we don't really love. It would be so amazing to work in an area your passionate about and where you feel you can make a difference. I am very excited for you!!!

Mar - That's great! Keep us posted on your progress over the next couple of days!! 

AFM - Chris and I met with the builder I told you guys about yesterday. Hopefully something will work out. Its quite a bit more than we wanted to spend but Chris loves the lot and the location and we are hoping they will be able to work with us on the price now that they have all the changes we wanted. I gave the builder my ideas on the elevation (front of house) changes that I wanted and he seemed like he could do something so we'll see. Hopefully we will be able to get something worked out with them either way this week.


----------



## babydust818

Jess - that's exciting about your house! i'm glad they could work something out for you. would def be nice if they could cut you a little break as well on the price. are you going to ttc this month? how are you feeling?

Lindsay - awh i think that would be an amazing job! to be able to work and it not feel like it's 'work'. It would be awesome to find some sort of answers and be able to say you were a part of it!! I think that is just great! you follow your heart and do what makes you happy! I think it's a great idea.

Mar - i hope the Robitussin helps get you preggers! Good luck!!

I honestly have no idea where to start with any of this. I don't have a set gyno. I don't know what to say to them about everything or what to ask lol. Any ideas or pointers?


----------



## MarHunting

Thanks everyone! Another test today and it was just like yesterday... quite dark although NOT QUITE dark enough to assure me. I'm still only 19cd and normally I get my equally dark or lighter of the two test lines on 20 or 21. Could be right on schedule again!

Should I post a pic and get your opinions on whether I should hold out until tomorrow for more BDing with the hubby or if we should get on it LITERALLY tonight. haha


----------



## babydust818

Mar - post some pics! we love looking at them and over analyzing with each other! LOL.


----------



## MarHunting

Hope this worked. If you look at the lighter line, half of the line is as dark as the test line. eeekkkkkk. lol

and i think the picture is upside down.


----------



## babydust818

I would BD today just in case! Looks pretty dark!


----------



## confusedprego

mar - sorry I missed your post yesterday but it looks like you're really close to O, did you end up BDing yesterday? How does your OPK look today?? 

Rach - I would pick an ob/gyn that a friend of yours has had good luck with and start there. Then just tell them you've been trying for over a year now and I would think that would be enough for them to guide the conversation in the direction it needs to go and start with whatever tests you may need. So close to March! Can't wait to hear what they say and get onto getting you preggers!! 

Jess - that's so excited the builder is willing to listen to your ideas of changing the house! How are you feeling?? 

AFM - I had eggwhite CM yesterday - first time since before I was pregnant - freaked me out at first lol not that we're trying or anything but it was kind of nice to see my body still works!
We are getting Oakley into a schedule and it's kind of nice! We have set breakfast, dinner and three naptimes! Everything else is as he needs it, but typically falls around the same time. He just went down for his nap a little early, but I think it'll be better for all of us having a predictable schedule.


----------



## MarHunting

Just a faint line on OPK today. Now I really dont know what to think. Normally I get a very clear, darker than test line line. I'll keep testing though!
DH was home really late, so we BDed this morning. Haha! Who knows.


----------



## confusedprego

I think this morning is better anyway! I would BD again tonight and then test tomorrow and see where you're at :) At least you've got it covered regardless


----------



## MarHunting

GIRLS Tuesdays test was def a positive!! My CM has become thick again. Hopefully Between Mondays BD and Wednesday mornings BD we caught the egg!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay! Got everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Mar -keeping it all crossed for you!!

Jess - glad the builders are looking at your suggestions. Is it next week your Dr appointment? 

Lindsey - aww your post about your work had me tearing up. It is so much nicer knowing work means so much and has such meaning.

Rach - I wish I could advise on what to do/how to go about getting a gynae person. As someone said do you have any friends that they could recommend someone? I am not sure what standard test they do over there but having a monitored cycle or testing certain hormone level may be a start. I am not sure how they might check for PCOS.

Hi Kels and Mel!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls, 

Mar - I hope you caught that egg, keep BDing just in case!

Rach - like the other girls said - I would check with people and see if they can recommend a doctor for you and see if you are on your insurance. I always like to take notes before I go and take them with me. If I don't I always forget them when I get there. Just book your annual exam and bring your notes with you - explain to the doctor what been going on (make sure you tell them how long you've been trying). The conversation should flow pretty quickly from there. Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

Lindsay - yeah for the EWCM!!! Maybe it just took a bit for things to get back to normal. Have you guys talked any more about when you'll try for #2? How are things going with the house? Any updates?

Sam - How are things going for you? Are you and Benjamin getting into a route now? Sorry, I haven't popped over to any journals in a while. 

Kelsey, Mel - how are you girls doing? 

AFM - I had a couple appointments on Wednesday - one with the urologist about the blood in my urine. Got to see the inside of my bladder - how exciting!! LOL Everything seems to be normal. They did send a urine sample for additional testing but she said that 35% of the population has trace amounts of blood in their urine and its normal. She thinks that's the case with me. I also had my U/S, blood work, and follow-up with the doc. It seems I have passed everything on my own and my HcG is down to less than 2. They want me to wait 1 normal period before TTC again. I also brought all my prior labs from the RE so the doctor was going to look over those and see if she could see anything that was missed. Other than that, just anxiously waiting for some numbers back from the builder on some of the modifications we made and upgades to we can negociate based on what the total home will cost. We'll see. Chris and I are ready to get this going.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks everyone! I'm so anxious for my first appt, but it's probably going to be another month lol. Oh well, it's worth it! I had this dream last night about getting pregnant. I was having a little boy. Weirdest thing is the 'egg" of mine that got fertilized i actually carried around (it looked just like an egg) LOL. My dreams are so crazy! And the egg had a heartbeat lmao. It was a boiled egg that was peeled. My mind is nuts lol. 

Mar - good luck! hope you caught that egg!

Jess - i hope that is all it is as far as the blood in your urine. I'm glad you've passed everything on your own and don't need any further work done. It sucks you have to wait a cycle before TTC again though. Maybe it's for the best since you got a lot going on with this new house. I hope they set a price that works for you and Chris!

How was everyone's Valentine's Day?!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi everyone! 

I have a quick question - I've had now 4 days of EWCM - is that weird? It seems to be subsiding today, just had it this morning and now haven't seen much. Had a positive opk yesterday and only took it bc I was feeling really tender and crampy, so I'm Def around o but I just overanalyze every little thing down there because of the mirena and being paranoid something will go wrong with it. Obviously if the ewcm continues this weekend I will schedule an appointment for Tuesday - what do you girls think? 

Jess - I'm trying to figure out 1. When I will graduate and 2. If I want to have number 2 before starting a job and take some time between or if I want to get the new job and then strat trying. I think I will have a better idea within 6 months as to when I will graduate and will have a better idea. We don't want to wait too long between to try again. 
Stinks you guys are supposed to wait one af...you gonna do that? Seems a little silly to me to wait but its Def whatever you're comfortable with! 

Mar - how you doing?! 

Rach - how are you doing? Get a new thermometer yet?


----------



## RobertsWifey1

hello! hope yall don't mind if I join yalls thread :) me and dh miscarried at 5wks6days 12/7 so we are ttc again atm im 4dpo ! anyone remember what their cm was like then? mine is very strange atn


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - are you going to wait? I probably wouldn't but as Rachel says you do have a lot going on this month with the builders. I hope you get that sorted soon, one thing off your mind once that bit is settled. As for the blood in your urine is that a long term thing you have had or just from this one test? Had you dtd prior as that can cause friction on your urethra. As long as the other test come back fine, I am assuming testing for infection etc then it should be fine.

Lindsey - I wouldn't worry about 4 day ewcm I used to get it for 3 d-4 days or so prior to and including ov. If it is going away now after your +opk then I am sure it is fine. I am thinking about getting the copper coil put in as I really don't fancy any hormonal contraception but I don't know what to do.

Rach - I hope those dreams mean something positive will be happening very soon. One more month to see the Dr isn't too bad, it'll give you time to think of questions etc.

Hi mar, mel.

afm - very tired today Benjamin hardly slept all day but then crying as he is over tired, but still won't sleep. OH gone to see a comedian with his dad so I am having a super early night and he is now fast asleep -yay!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I wouldn't worry too much about all the EWCM - some months I get it more days than others and sometimes it's not consecutive days. I am not sure if we will TTC this month or not. I had some EWCM today so I am sure we will be BDing over the weekend. I will probably see how my temps go and decide from there. If O starts getting late I will stop Bding just in case. 

Sam - Hope you get some rest tonight, sounds like you've had a rough day! Nobody has mentioned the blood before. But it has come up in several tests over the last month (after the first test though, I was requesting it to be tested the other times). Not sure if I've always had it and nobody has mentioned it or if it just started. The Urologist said it was just a trace amount, and she thinks its fine. :shrug:

Rach - why are you going to wait a month to do to the doctor? I would go ASAP just to be sure nothing happens with your job etc. We need to figure out why your body is not cooperating! Chris and I had a nice quiet night at home for Valentines Day. I work in the restaurant industry, so I know better than to go out for dinner with all that craziness. Did you do anything special?

Roberts - welcome to the thread! We are not really "1 DPO" as the thread says, we have been here over a year now all at different stages of our TTC journey wit lots of ups and downs along the way, but you're welcome to join us! Some of the girls have had their rainbows and some of us are still working on it! 

Mar - How are you doing? Are you in your 2WW now?


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I do like the mirena - I know it's similar to the copper coil, but I do worry about it. I worry even more now that my friend told me her sister-in-law lost an ovary and her uterus and not usable anymore due to mirena, but I know that's a very very rare complication. I REALLY enjoy not being on hormonal contraception anymore though, I can definitely feel the difference, but I'm not convinced I love this route either - go figure. Mirena can be used with breastfeeding which is why I did it in the first place. I have been on hormonal birth control for so long that it's hard for me to know what's normal for my body off of it. I do find it weird that ovulation makes my cervix so tender but it's every month for 3-4 days that coincides with a + OPK a day before it ends, so I dunno, maybe I'll call and ask one of the nurses just to be sure that's normal. 

Roberts - welcome!! Hope you caught that little egg!! Do you chart or anything?? We're always looking for a new chart to stalk  Like Jess said - we're all in different stages of TTC but always here to welcome newcomers! :) 

Jess - I forgot to talk about the house - everything is going OK. Loan stuff is always so frustrating. It looks like everything is fine and we're settling a week from Tuesday! I've been packing up some things here - such a painful process and I know you know exactly what I mean!! We've only lived here for less than 5 years but gosh we've accumulated a lot!! Kirk refinished the floors in our back staircase and oh my gosh, it looks SO good!! I'm kind of jealous of our renter but then I just remind myself we'll do the same thing to the new place just quicker because we'll actually have the money to work on it this time. We were super stretching it to buy this house originally. I don't think when you buy your first house you realize how much a house costs until you're in it for a couple months! 

Hope you all have a long weekend too!!


----------



## MarHunting

Yep. Two week wait has begun!
Tues was my positive because I haven't had another test even remotely close. Thurs I had my sharp stabbing pains lasting seconds at a time, on and off all day. Woke up Friday morning it was gone so I'd say Thurs I O'd. We BDed Monday, Wed morning and Thurs for Vday so who knows what to expect!
I guess I would say I'm 2 DPO.

Anyone have a different thought?


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds right to me! Aw - you might have a valentine's day conceived baby!! how cute!! :)


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I don't chart unfortunately this month was the first time I started using opks as well I believe im 5dpo today but I could be wrong as I had ewcm then a + opk so I pinned ovulation the day after the positive as I read in other threads. Im trying not to ss but its soooo hard not too! when I check my cp yesterday I have yellow tinted cm that was stretchy and some that was not so stretchy sorry tmi! but I was having a lot of white lotion like cm as well that was stretchy too! I hope this is a good sign


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds good to me Roberts! I think Lotion like is a good sign! It's tough to not symptom spot but we've got everything crossed for you! Keep us updated! Sounds like you and Mar are around the same timing! Can't wait for next week for you guys to test :) 

Jess - I saw the pic on facebook - love the lot view!! looks so peaceful! Have you gotten everything figured out with the builder?? I see why Chris is in love with it! I haven't checked your chart yet - you said you guys are BDing early in your cycle and seeing how it goes?? 

Rach - you should be getting into prime time with your cycle now - you guys BDing?? What schedule do you guys do now?? 

Mel, Kels, and Sam - love to you guys - hope you're doing well with your little ones!


----------



## MarHunting

Sore boobs coming in hot! Thanks progesterone. I can be 100% sure that I O'd now.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - well we met with the builder yesterday and after thinking about it yesterday and last night (they didn't quite come down on the price as much as we would have liked) we told them today we'd do it. It's a beautiful little neighborhood on a little piece of land that a family was holding for like 80 yearsa d Chris is just in love with that lake lot! The builder seems to be able to adjust the elevation to my liking so I think we're on the way to building a new house. We are going in tomorrow to sign paperwork. 
No BDing yet. It's been a little stressful with all this house stuff and Chris and I have been doing a lot of talking and running numbers.


----------



## babydust818

Jess - so happy for you guys! Glad you'l be building your new home very soon. that is just sooo exciting!! don't feel bad about the BDing because i haven't at all. It's been almost 2 weeks. :dohh: Oh and i'm not waiting a month on purpose to go see a doctor.. i have to. My insurance doesn't kick in until the 1st of the month! :)

Lindsay - how is cutie patootie doing? He has the most cutest cheeks. I just wanna give him tons of kisses. You are one lucky girl. have you put anymore thought into your career like you were saying? I think it would be a great idea because it's something you'd have so much passion about! How are your cycles going? Getting any better?

Sam - how is Benjamin doing? I'd love to see a recent pic of him! Have you been adjusting a lot better now that time has passed? 

Mel i hope little Lexi is doing well! She is cute as a button!!! 

Mar and Roberts good luck! hope you get a BFP and can celebrate it together! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Jess - so excited for you guys! I hope you guys will be really happy there! Sounds like a perfect setting for you guys! Nice and relaxing - just what you need! :) I can't wait to be in our new place - our renter came through last night and she's so excited to stay here. It makes me feel so good about renting it knowing she obviously already cares about it. It will always be a really special house to me since it's the first house Kirk and I owned together. 

Mar and Roberts - how you guys feeling?? When will you guys test?? 

Rach - I have been thinking a lot about my career and I hope to be able to find something in fertility related research. Times are tough when it comes to research funding so I might not get to be so picky but I am sure going to try! I think if I can't find a research position in fertility, I will try to find a job with a pharmaceutical company - right now my research is on a novel steroid that has fewer side effects, so I'd fit in well testing drugs, and while that would probably pay better, I'm not sure I want to go down that route forever - we'll see. 
Oakley is doing fantastic - he's so much fun, we are so lucky! He now likes to play this game where he steals binky's out of people's mouths, he can use two hands to get them out of two different people's mouths! so funny!
My cycles seem to actually be going back to normal. My AF's are really light but a bit longer. The only thing I worry about is around O my cervix gets really tender, but from Dr. google, I don't think that's all that abnormal. I'm def still O'ing though, which is good to know. I didn't like mirena but I feel better knowing that my cycles are still going! I can't wait for you to get to the doctor and get some answers! Almost March! 

AFM - yesterday Oakley almost stood up in his crib!! I've never run so fast through our house in my life!! We still had his crib on the highest setting and planned to have it that way until we moved. Well yesterday he was trying to go down for his afternoon nap and I glance at the video monitor and all I see is his EAR on the camera! The camera is on the ledge of his crib, I FREAKED out!! I was so afraid he'd stand up and fall over! So, needless to say his crib got lowered!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - i don't mean to laugh but that is hysterical about Oakley's ear on camera! LOL. I'm sitting here picturing him trying to make his wild escape. How stinkin cute. He's getting to that age where babies do the cutest things because they start developing their personalities. I'm glad your cycles are getting normal. That's always good to know. I also hope you can find a job in fertility research! It's like me, i sit here and think about what i want to do with my life and since i've spent so much time reading up on fertility and babies i sometimes wonder if i'd like to do something in that field. Like a OBGYN or a ultrasound tech. I have passion for all that and think it would be something i'd enjoy doing. Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I know, we crack up now at Oakley trying to escape but only because nothing happened haha and he was laughing so hard at us storming into his room panting lol. It was like he did it on purpose! My SIL is an ultrasound tech and she just loves it! The only hard thing is when things go wrong and she knows it but doesn't want to tell the people but at that practice she is allowed to talk to them about it and she'll usually try to be honest with them and will answer questions but won't offer up too much information from the start. She hid it from us pretty well with my first pregnancy but I know that was obviously much harder for her than normal. She came back in the room crying after showing the pictures to a coworker to get a second opinion. Kirk and I were just in shock..but that's just how it goes sometimes..glad she got to scan us first for Oakley to show us everything was OK. Anyway - tangent! I bet you would like being and ultrasound tech!


----------



## RobertsWifey1

still no sore boobs or anything! 7dpo today and nothing! Still getting headaches tho! Also its really cold here 28 degrees at night im freezing but during the day when its still cold outside like 30 degrees im hot! Also checking cp and its really high in the morning nearly unreachable and at night its high but I can reach it still closed and hard. It hasn't came down since I o'ed hopefully a good sign! I got impatient and tested at 6dpo after reading where some ladies got theres but I got a bfn :( I hope we get our bfp this month !!


----------



## korink26

Oh girls I get a failing grade in keeping up!! I shouldn't say that, I try and always read when I'm feeling Khloe, but then it's hard to type with one hand. 
Welcome to "Marhunting" and "RobertsWifey"--good luck on your 2 week waits! And don't worry about not having symptoms, my god I really didn't have much for symptoms my whole pregnancy! And Mar I used Robitussen, but I have a really sensitive stomach and it really bothered it. I'll have to look back in my journal to see if it made a difference, for some reason I think the month I tried it I got pregnant, but I also had tried a couple other things that month too so who knows...Hopefully with everything you have going on this month (HOW EXCITING!!!) the month goes really quick and you can be back to TTC. 
Jess did your new RE get back to you yet after looking through all your information? I hope she finds something the others missed. So excited for you guys---the land you're building on is gorgeous!! It's so crazy to see you standing next to the sign and NO SNOW!!! We have so much snow here..boo :)
Lindsay---what a lil stinker Mr. Oakley is! :) Such a fun age he's at, love all the pictures---his smile is just adorable. When did you take Oakley out of your room and put him in his crib? 
Rach---not much longer for your appt! Have you called anywhere to get set up just in case there's a wait to see one? I just called the clinic that my insurance covers and asked if they have any Dr's accepting new patients. Then they may ask what the appt is for and you can maybe just say a pap and want to talk about fertility issues. I wonder if you'll get Clomid like me!!
Sam and Mel how are you doing?! How's breastfeeding going? Throughout the day/night I'm starting to give Khloe a bottle or 2 right after I pump instead of just direct breastfeeding. Gives me peace of mind to know how much she's getting. I worry about how much she spits up---seems to be really often she spits up almost an entire feeding. It scares me at night when she's laying that she'll choke on it because no matter how much I burp her or if I keep her upright for a 1/2 hour after feeding she'll still spit up. I know spit up is normal, I just wish I knew what's "normal".
AFM--Khloe has started smiling the last couple days! Still not all the time, but real smiles!!! I've had a cold the last week so I'm terrified she'll get it from me. So I've been wearing a mask, which I think confuses her and when I take it off she'll usually smile. Still not sleeping the best, but better than before. I could cry that my leave is half done, but I need to start thinking positive and be thankful I still have 6 weeks left with her. Lindsay you mentioned having a schedule with Oakley, I can't WAIT to have a schedule with her. I'm such a big schedule person, even with my dog! lol Oh well, I'm loving every minute.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Kelsey - how exciting she is smiling! Its amazing how quickly they develop! We only had Oakley in our room for about a week actually. By the second week I realized even if he was sleeping, I wasn't because he's a really loud sleeper and I was just constantly worrying about him so even the slightest peep or movement woke me up. So glad breastfeeding is going well for you! I'm really looking forward to trying again with our next baby. We just finished off the last bag of frozen breast milk last week! Can't believe I made so much! Oh and the schedule has taken forever to develop and it killed me! Even now its a day by day thing! I think it took longer for Oakley to get unto a schedule bc he us with me some days, then my dad, then my mother in law and then kirk would take duty Sunday mornings and I think we all did our own things so now that we are communicating better about it, it has fallen into place. 
Going back to work is hard, I still have my days I want to quit and go home to him but it makes you appreciate the time you have with them that much more!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess I'm assuming you're taking this month off looking at your chart? Nice consistent temps you have though! I know you guys have so much going on its prob better that way. When will they start building?


----------



## confusedprego

Roberts - don't worry about no symptoms! It took a couple weeks fir mine to set in and lots of ladies just don't get any! I got a positive at 10dpo...let us know when you test again!


----------



## RobertsWifey1

confusedprego said:


> Roberts - don't worry about no symptoms! It took a couple weeks fir mine to set in and lots of ladies just don't get any! I got a positive at 10dpo...let us know when you test again!

I caved in and tested with a dollar tree test im 9dpo and its neg just an indent of a line :(


----------



## MarHunting

So what do we think about heartburn? Its my second day in a row having it and I've never had this before in my life. Maybe I had a bug or something? I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

ive had it once this time around 7dpo it was horrible! hope it gets u a bfp!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm not sure about heartburn. The only thing I ever got was sore bbs after O but I got that regardless of being preggers or not, it just got worse and worse after I missed AF. It could be a good sign though! When are you testing Mar?


----------



## MarHunting

I think I'm going to wait until AF due date or if I get some MAJOR irregular symptoms...
but i'd at least wait until next week sometime.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - saw your temp today - you think it's on the rise for O??


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Lindsay - I can't believe Oakley is popping up in his crib! He will be up walking around in no time! He's just trying to work up some strength in those legs! Yes I decided not to TTC this month because O seems late again. I don't want another old egg :nope:

Kelsey - No I have not heard back from the doc yet about my labs. Hopefully she will let me know something soon. Although she didn't really sound like she had any more options for us other than to keep trying. So cute about Khloe's little smiles! You need to post a pic!!! :crib:

Rach - like Kelsey said, I would book an appt with your OB now, just book it after your coverage starts. Some OBs (particularly the good ones) have a long wait for an appt. How cool would it be to be a U/S Tech - you should check into that!!

Mel, Sam - How are you girls doing?

Mar, Roberts - so excited for you girls to test!!! FX for you!!!

AFM - we have our first official design session tomorrow morning for the house. We went to one already but that was very preliminary just for them to get some sort of idea on the options we wanted. Tomorrow we will actually make some progress picking things out!!! We will probably do one more in a week to give them time to get some pricing back. It's a little hard with a custom builder because they don't have a standard spec sheet they can print out with all the upgrade options and the cost. They have to price out every item! They will probably start building in about 4-6 weeks. We are planning to spend the weekend out on the boat this weekend. I am so excited! Its supposed to be in the 80's!!! Sorry some of you girls are in the snow! :cold:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - so good to hear from you! I can't believe you have to go back in 6 weeks, time has flown by. As for spit up Benjamin did that a lot earlier on at night and still does occasionally. I know you are supposed to lie them on their backs but occasionally I did tilt him on his side for the same reasons you were worried about. I did wake some mornings to find dried sick in his hair, I felt horrible. I also put a couple of books under the head end of his moses basket so he slept an a slight incline. Ben can also be a noisy sleeper but I have become better at sleeping through his murmerings. Initially I couldn't wait for him to go to his own room but now that he is only just fitting into his basket find that I can't make that move yet so we are going to by a crib which is a bit bigger.

Jess - it sounds a bit stressful but so exciting building you own house. the plot looks great! Sorry ov seems late this month so you giving this month a miss. Is there anyway v can be moved up a bit - clomid? I am trying to remember back when I had my first mc that there was something that other used that they said brought ov earlier but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

Really think im out this month :( im 11dpo no symptoms tested 10dpo and it was neg. Technically its past 12 so im 12 dpo lol at 9dpo I felt a sharp pain in the middle of my abdominal could it have been implantation pain? My cp haven't even went low and firm yet I hope you ladies get ur bf this month!


----------



## BeachChica

Roberts - you're not out until the witch arrives, FX for you!! I have gotten some BFPs after AF was due.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I checked cp this morning im 12dpo and its low :( does this mean this is the end ugh!
jess-hows the house going I bet its gonna be beautiful!


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know much about CP - but hopefully AF won't show for you!! FX!


----------



## pinksmarties

RW - I think CP staying high is more of a signal for bfp but I gave up checking my cp after a month or so as sometimes it stayed high (I think!) even the day AF began so not sure how accurate it is. Still hoping for a bfp for you.

Jess - I think agnus castus is meant to change ov dates but maybe it is something you don't want to change/affect your cycle just in case. But if you google or search ion here lots of ladies have taken it. When do you think you ov'd. If it is cd16 then thats not too late for ov as mine were normally cd14/15. Hope you are enjoying the boat, its freezing here!!

Hi Linds, Rach and Mar (and Mel if you are lurking!)


----------



## MarHunting

Just had to tell you girls....

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x 2. Now we pray for the stick.


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats mar! How exciting! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations mar! Great news.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

congrats Mar!!

an update for ya:
woke up cp was unreachable ! then it lowered thru out the day tested today bfn im 13 dpo so af is due tomorrow still no sore boobs and I always get those! idk whats going on


----------



## confusedprego

You never know Roberts! Hang in there and keep us updated! :) 

How's everyone else doin? 

Rach - its almost match 1st! Have you made an appt yet? Since you havemt had insurance you haven't had any paps lately? 

We are settling on the house tomorrow! I can't believe it! I'm getting really excited but really nervous and a bit sad to leave our house - kind of glad we will still own it. 
I'm also making a doc appt today - I've been getting recurrent what I think are yeast infections about a week before af for 3 months now and I think its really weird that every time I ovulate my cervix is so tender. I figure it won't hurt to talk to the doc about it. Especially since all this is since Oakley was born and I got the mirena put in. We'll see! 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mar - that is fabulous news!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!

Roberts - still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Lindsay - that's great about the house! I was really upset when we left ours but now it doens't bother me at all and actually glad we finally moved. Plus you have a new house to look forward too! Are you moving in the new one right away or are you staying somewhere else until its ready? I can't remember if you said. I think its a good idea to go to the doctor just to check things out. Could the Mirena cause that?

Sam - I am going to google that cactus stuff I know I read on threads about people using Soy isoflaves too for earlier O. I looked for them once and had a hard time finding them, but it might be worth a look just in case. 

Kelsey, Mel - How are you girls doing?


----------



## babydust818

Great news Mar! Congrats.

Wifey have you got a BFP yet???

Lindsay that's weird about the yeast infections. Let us know what the DR's say. Congrats on the move!!

Jessie how have you been? anything new going on?

So get this crap! I been trying to call my benefits administrator all day and she finally called back. I was calling her because online it says i have no option but to waive my insurance. I was telling the admin that i don't want to do that and i WANT insurance. She told me since i've been at my job only 5 months that my insurance won't go into affect until April 1st. Reason being is because i have to be at my job for 180 days before i'm able to get insurance. UGH! Of course! Just my luck. On a positive note, Andrew and i are getting married early next year! I'm very happy. I want to take this year to put me first. I been thinking about putting TTC to the side but at the same time i feel like i can't. I am being completely selfish. I need to slim down (ALOT) and look good and be healthy for the wedding. I def am going to get into the DR's office to see what has been going on. That way i can get myself all nice and prepared for baby making.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

so I didn't get af ! im having a lot of whited discharge tho ! everytime I got to the bathroom its there on my panties! Never had this before hopefully its a good sign I have no hpt and I worked all day so I couldn't buy one and walmart closes at 11 here right when I get off!! So hopefully ill be testing Friday since thts my next day off


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds like a good sign to me wifey! I had the same early on! 

Jess- we are staying with kirks family until the house is under control. We went there yesterday and just stood there staring around. Its kind of overwhelming for us because there is so much to do! So u strapped Oakley on me and vaccuumed the basement while kirk tore up carpet so we have somewhere to out all of our stuff. Tonight I think kirk and his dad will get started on drywall and hopefully we will have a dumpster to put all the carpet and bathroom demo in. Thankfully the house is small so it should go quickly its just really overwhelming right now because we don't even know where to start! The people that lived there before were such pigs - egged the walls and wrote obsene words everywhere and their shower had leaked for so long there is a hole in the floor that you can see into the basement. And its just filthy! So hopefully we can get it cleaned up and move in in about a month but we will see! The bank is fronting money to us so we can do most of the renovations needed before we even move in. Ill be posting pictures on facebook soon - you guys will probably think we are insane lol. We did this to the house we live in now and we had a lot less money then, so we should be fine. 

My doc appt was fine yesterday - doc said its not yeast infections its just hormonal changes causing dryness and cracking near my scar from having Oakley and to use diaper rash cream down there after I o lol kinda weird! He also said the painful o is just because sometimes you uterus will drop when you have a baby and with dtd it can make it really sore down there and he suggested some new positions for us - SO AWKWARD! Hahaha


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Rach - how annoying about the insurance! Have you found a doc you want to see yet?
Super exciting about the wedding! Do what you have to do to get yourself happy and healthy and everything will fall into place for you :)


----------



## RobertsWifey1

the white discharge has went away :( it only lasted a day I hope it was a good sign Ive only had one period since my mc :(


----------



## confusedprego

Still no af is good though! You plan to test tomorrow? The discharge comes and goes early on!


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I want to test but I have to be at work in an hour and its a 35 minute drive so my dh stole my kids so I wont go out to get one and be late for work


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Haven't seen anyone post in a while! Hope you're all doing great! We have officially moved out of our house and have started work on the new house. Its going to be a long road but I'm so excited for it! I feel a bit like a zombie today after not sleeping much after throwing Oakley off his usual schedule but hoping things will settle down in a few days. 

Jess - I see af showed...back to trying? 

How's everyone else?!


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo to moving out Lindsay. I know right now probably isn't the funnest time, but your house will be coming together! :) Happy to hear everyone is doing great. Little Oakley will be 8 months old soon. Can't even believe it.

AFM we adopted a kitty. He's so cute too. You probably saw on fb what he looks like. He's 10 months old. Lived his first 7 months in the shelter. He's so funny. Not sure if i'm keeping him or giving him to my mom. The reason i got him was for my mom but i might be keeping him lol. She had a cat she had to put down 2 months ago and now her last cat is so lonely. She wanted me to get Frack as a brother to him. We'll see....


----------



## RobertsWifey1

we are about to move too! Got us a new place but we are remodeling to the extreme lol still no af white discharge! a lot! and neg. test but the weird thing is the discharge is white but stretches to be clear I dk whats going on with my body! I did feel nauseous for a day or two a few days ago


----------



## confusedprego

Weird, Roberts! What CD are you and how long are your normal cycles?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - sorry I have been MIA! It's been a crazy week of work! 

Lindsay - that's great about the house! It will be so exciting now having gone through the renovation process once already! How is it living with the family? That was the worst part of our move last time. I am so thankful we did not have to do that this time, although that was the plan. How is little Oakley doing?

Rach - saw your new little kitty of FB. So cute!!! Did you decide anymore if you are. Going to keep him? 

Sam, Kelsey, Mel - how are the little ones doing. I have been stalking your adorable pics of FB for updates :winkwink:

Mar - how are things going? When do you go in to see the doctor?

Roberts- any sign of AF yet? Have you tested?

AFM - the witch did get me this month but we are ready to start trying again. I have been really lazy about taking my vitamins but I need to start doing that. Trying to get things finalized with the house. We has another color session this part Thursday and we have our final one on Tuesday. Hopefully that wraps things up so we can get on with it!! I need to start my studying again but I have been so tired lately. I am getting up at 5am for some reason and just exhausted when I get home from work. Hopefully the time change will get me back on track. Chris are out on the boat today. We needed to take it for a little run and now we are just hanging out in the cabin doing a little relaxing/ napping :)


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I completely stopped counting cd its been that long! And I had a mc in dec and had a normal cycle 4 weeks later so I dk if my bodys out of tune :( tmi but I checked my cp and its really tender and a lot of ewcm came out like it looked like I spit in my hand it was tht much!!!! maybe I haven't oed yet?


----------



## BeachChica

Roberts- if you are seeing that kind of CM maybe you should start DTD just in case. My body has been out of whack after MCs too! Good luck!


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I have :( has it returned to normal yet?


----------



## BeachChica

I feel like I'm normal now but it usually takes a couple months for things to seem normal.


----------



## RobertsWifey1

ugh this sucks!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Rach - your new kitty is just too cute! You make your doc appt yet?! Its almost April! Kinda! 

Jess - how exciting about the house! I'm trying to pick colors and design everything right now and its so fun! We didn't have Mich money to work with in the last house so it was so fun picking out the kitchen cabinets and all new appliances yesterday. We ordered the cabinets, range, dishwasher, microwave, washer ,dryer and all the flooring. So exciting! We are going to make the fridge work for now. Our hvac unit comes in this week. The house is going to be unrecognizable! I'm excited your back to trying again :) looks like your temps are settling in for o! 

Roberts - I would Def keep dtd - I'm guessing you've tested, right? You can get weird cm during pregnancy buy I'm not sure about ewcm. 

Sam, kels, Mel - hope you ladies are doing great :)


----------



## RobertsWifey1

I tested a few days ago im done with the hpt !
confused prego-hows your house coming along?


----------



## confusedprego

The house is going really well. We are already going to start painting the master bath and bedroom thus weekend. It will be so exciting to get then done! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## MarHunting

sorry I haven't been around.

7 weeks tomorrow. Feeling OK - still tender boobs, constipated like crazy (TMI), peeing 100 times a day, nausea in the mornings and evenings.
Dont see the doctor until March 25 at 8 and 1/2 weeks. YIKES! Makes me nervous to wait that long.


----------



## babydust818

I saw this and it made me laugh!
 



Attached Files:







lol.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds good mar! 

I love it rach! Haha


----------



## RobertsWifey1

that pic is sooo cute!!!

so an update on me 
tested neg sore boobs started 2 days ago so I tested last night the neg. line wasn't as dark as its suppose to be so idk if its defective oh well maybe af is on its way :/


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! Happy St. Pattys Day! Anyone have any big plans today? Chris and I spent the weekend out on the boat. It's still a little chilly when the wind blows but I am not complaining because I know some of you girls are freezing! 

Rach - saw your post about work wanting you to work 6 days a week? How much longer do you have to wait to get into the doc? 

Lindsay - how's the house stuff going? Saw some of the pics on FB! Boy you us do have a lot of work to do but it seems like you guys are really getting it going! How is little Oakley? 

Sam, Kelsey, Mel- we need an update from you girls! 

Roberts- can you get in to see a doc to see what's going on with your cycles? I know Mel took something to bring on AF.

Mar - 1 week until your appt. Can't wait! How are you feeling?


----------



## RobertsWifey1

beachchica-i don't have insurance just yet just started a new job have to wait 90 days for it


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your temps are kinda weird this month - glad you did an opk! You think you o'd? 
Yes - we have an insane amount of work to do but we have made a ton of progress! We are literally pulling everything out and replacing with new except for drywall. Kirk knocked down the wall that I've been dying to have down since we were interested in the house this weekend and its just amazing the difference! Now we are left with fixing drywall and we can paint and put in the kitchen cabinets and floors - once we do that we can move in :) prob 3 more weeks...not too bad! 

Rach - hope you cam get into that doc soon! You thinking about finding another job? How's that new kitty of yours? 

Mel, Sam and Kelsey - would love to hear how you and your little ones are doing! 

Mar - thinking of you! Hope morning sickness isn't too bad! 

Roberts - I agree with jess - hopefully you can get into the doc soon so they can kick start your cycle! 

We didn't do anything for st pattys day since we were working on the house but seeing paint on the bathroom walls was reward enough for me!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Sorry i haven't been on much. Just been busy. My work is killing me ugh! I thnk AF finally broke through yesterday but it's light so i'm waiting to change my FF. Crazy how one month it's 21 days long and the next 38? made up for itself i guess? As for insurance, i called my HR manager and she told me to wait more towards the end of the month and check online to change everything. Well, i been checking everyday and it still isn't allowing me to change my benefits. Hope it will let me soon! Gets aggravating. 

Jess glad you had fun out on the boat! I am so jealous of you. One day it's 70 here and the next there's snow flurries and a winter weather advisory! Not even kidding lol. I can't wait for spring to come and stay! I hate scraping off the frost on my car in the morning lol. How has TTC coming this month? You feeling any luck?

Lindsay i saw some pics of the house you posted on fb! It's really nice. Kirk does such a good job. He's talented. I love that picture of Oakley you posted with the caption "Hi, Mom". Omgggg he is adorable!!!!!! Getting so big!! He's definitely starting to get his own features. I definitely still think he looks a lot more like mommy! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Yeah, I don't know what's going on with my temps this month. They have been really low. Hopefully my body is working up a really strong O!! :shrug: We BD'd last night and I took another OPK this morning and its still positive. These really late O's are really starting to get to me. If things don't work out this month I may go try to find those Soy Isoflavs to take next month in hopes that things will happen a little earlier. :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, just popping on to say hi. We have just done a big move and with a little one in tow it's been really hard but getting there now - most unpacking done and Lexi slept for 4 hours straight this afternoon so I could unpack  Checking for bfps from you Jess and Rach. Kels love the pics on Facebook she is such a gorgeous baby. :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Jess do you take Co Enzyme 10? I take 6 a day and did before getting preggo with Lexi. You will get your rainbow baby hun i know it


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Mel - i forgot you were moving! You will need to post some pics of your new place! I was taking 200 mg of CoQ10 on my other cycles but I have backed off a lot of the meds this cycle. I don't know, I just got tired of taking so much stuff but now I wonder if I should have.


----------



## confusedprego

Hey ladies! 

Rach - just keep checking, hopefully it will be ready for you soon! Can't wait for you to get to the doc - you'll be preggers before you know it! 

Jess - cd18 isn't too late - I wouldn't worry about it especially this cycle - can't hurt to do the soy next month. 

Mel - so exciting you're moving! I'm jealous you guys are getting settled! Kirk and I still probably have 3-4 more weeks until we get into our place - seems like an eternity! We've only been at my in-laws for two weeks but it just feels longer for some reason. 

Things have been crazy for us lately with the house and both kirk and I have a lot going on at work and taking care of Oakley that I think we are both a bit overwhelmed and worn out. I get really excited after every weekend when we make so much progress and then every Monday night I get so bummed bc we are still pretty far from moving in :/ we'll get there, getting paint on the walls of the bathroom this weekend made it feel more real so the more rooms we can get painted the Vetter I think I will feel. Come on, Friday!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls! Congrats Mar!! Can't wait for some pics on the 25th! How have you been feeling?
And Lindsay congrats on all your excitment with the move! Can't wait to see all the before and afters. Painting always makes such a big difference that I bet it was nice to be at that point in some of the rooms. 
Jessie how is your house coming along? I think your OV is still fine, I always OV'd around CD16-18. Looks like you timed bd good too. 
Rach what the heck---is your cycle really that long or have you not updated it for a little while? Have you decided on a Dr. yet? Love the new kitty!! Melts my heart when people choose to rescue.
Mel and Sam--love the fb baby pics---can't believe how big all our babies are getting! Mel can't imagine doing a big move right now---must of been a bit overwhelming! Is Lex a real good baby though?
AFM-Go back to work a week from thursday and I could bawwlll my eyes out thinking about it. You girls that get to stay home a year are sooo lucky and I'm soooo jealous!! I didn't like my job much to begin with, so that just makes it even harder going back. Jessie just so you know you can never complain about weather---we just got ANOTHER 2 inches of snow and today it's just windy and blowing all over! Last year this time it was in the 70's 80's and this year we still haven't made it out of the 20's and 30's! I'm never going to lose these last 5 lbs with this crap weather! Actually I'd love to lose more like 10 lbs, but I'll take 5. Girls did your pants fit differently? I only have the 5 lbs to go, but my pants really aren't anywhere near fitting how they used to. Have to really suck in to button them. I read my hips could just stay wider forever now (which I'm not complaining, Khloe was worth it) and even if I lose the weight my pants still won't fit. What's your experiences?
Miss you girls, and when I go back to work I'll be able to keep up better. xoxo


----------



## RobertsWifey1

my boobs are finally sore maybe af is on the way finally!!!!!
mel-omg im moving too well in a few months we bought a place now we are remodeling everything!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - It's taken until now for my pants to fit like they used to. I lost all the weight within 2-3 months but it took a lot longer for my belly to be 'normal' again and now I think it's still a little different, it's just close enough that my pants fit again. So, I know it's frustrating but give it at least 6 months and a lot of my mommy friends said it took them a year before they were comfortably back in their pre-preggo jeans. I got asked a few days ago if I'm pregnant again though so I think the pouch sticks around even after you think it's gone!! :/ I'm thrilled with my body at this point and I wouldn't trade a single stretch mark for even a minute without Oakley! You'll get there :)


----------



## korink26

Aww I know my stomach has a lot of stretch marks and I always call them my Khloe marks---I'll take it :) you always make me feel better-I always feel like I'm the only one and you always reassure me. THANK YOU! Guess I better just bite the bullet and buy some new jeans then-can't keep wearing my maternity jeans for the next year (although it's tempting lol). Oh and I'm glad I don't live by you-I feel like people never think before they speak to you. You look amazing so they'd probably think I'm pregnant with triplets if they saw me!


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls,

I'm feeling like shit! haha. Very nauseous, hating all food for the most part. Very few things are even slightly appealing.
I called my doc to bump my appointment up to TOMORROW because of the nausea. Hopefully they will do an ultrasound.... I need something to go on! I think I'll tell them I'm not sure how far along I am and hopefully they will do one to determine. tehehehe.

Fingers crossed we find at least one heartbeat!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I don't know how you guys do it with everything you have going on, stay strong! It will be behind you in no time! 

Kels- it's so good to hear from you! I can't believe that it's already time for you to go back to work? Where has the time gone??? I don't know anyone that didn't have a hard time going back to work after having a baby. Khloe looked soooo cute in her little St Pattys Day outfit!!!

Mar - that's good you are going in tomorrow. I don't know if they will see much on a scan this early but you should still try to get them to do one. Maybe you can tell them that you have been having some odd pains and you really just want to be sure everything is ok. 

AFM - I have been stressing a bit about the house today. We have never actually seen the house we are building yet, just floor plans etc. Well they are building thenfirst one in our neighborhood and yesterday when we went in it they had just drywalled it. We really liked what we saw except the dining room was really dark (it's the only room without windows). I emailed the builder today to see if they can do something to open it up on ours. Maybe a half wall on the side by the foyer or something. I don't know, he is probably going to kill me, but I don't want to have any regrets later.


----------



## korink26

Absolutely Jess, if you're building a house you should get exactly what you want so don't feel bad for a second! Did you watch the Bachelor this season (anybody else watch it)? What did you think if you did?! I don't mind Catherine I never would have guessed her in a million years. Lindsay either actually. I liked Desiree-glad she's the next bachelorette.
Mar can't wait for your update tomorrow! You're over 7 weeks right? I was 7 weeks when I went for mine and we had the beautiful hb of 139. I wish the same for you tomorrow!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I did watch the bachelor. I was hooked! This year I actually knew who he picked right from the beginning so it made for an interesting season trying to watch for their connection to start. I dont know if it was better or not knowing who won. I like her but she was an odd pic for sure. She didn't get much air time and you never really saw quite as strong of a connection as some of the others. I don't know, we'll see if they make it. Even when it was over she really did not come off all that affectionate. The announcement that they will air their wedding also came off really weird!
I am excited about Des being the next bachelorette. I really liked her, hopefully her brother will be better the next time around.


----------



## korink26

I knew early too cuz I accidentally read a spoiler (I was so mad) but kept thinking maybe it wasn't accurate because of how little they showed her. Omg Des's brother was awful-felt bad for Sean. Thought Sean was such a nice guy. I'll be checking your chart tomorrow-looks like OV cd17 and you timed bd so good! Woohoo!
Mar I've been waiting for your update!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - are you still breastfeeding? I found I couldn't lose the last 5lbs until I stopped breastfeeding too. Took a few months for my body to adjust after all those hormones left my body too. I also had a TON of hair fall out that is now all growing back and I have these small hairs growing all over my head that stick out - I have to wear it up every day...haha ohwell!

Jess - Holy temp jump!! Nice! :)


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Jess - don't worry about annoying the builder, that's their job! Make sure your new place is everything you want!! I'm driving Kirk nuts with what I want in the new house - it's better to do it now then decide you want to change something later :)


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - how did the appointment go?!


----------



## korink26

I am still BF'ing! I thought that was supposed to help me lose the weight, not keep it on. Boo. I haven't had hair issues but my face is still breaking out like when I was pg. when did you stop BF'ing?
Jess nice temp spike today :)


----------



## confusedprego

My hair didn't start falling out until a few weeks after I stopped breastfeeding. I only made it 2 months breastfeeding because of all the mastitis and overproduction issues. I so hope next time I can go longer!! I think breastfeeding helps get weight off initially really quickly but holds onto those last few pounds to make sure you have enough "reserve" for the baby. People told me that and I didn't believe them until I stopped and dropped 5lbs after. I'm sure you look great! I'm sorry you have to go back to work soon :( It was really difficult for me for a few months, and even now I still miss him. But I do think it helps me appreciate the time I have with him a lot more. 

I didn't get stretch marks on my belly, I got them on my thigh/hip area, which I thought was a really odd place to get them! 

Oakley is refusing to go down for his nap right now, I think he's turned 360 in his crib about 4x in 30 minutes now...lol maybe later I guess!


----------



## BeachChica

Yes my temps have been so weird this month! Definitely a huge temperature spike today, hopefully that's a good thing. I want to wait for another high temp or two before I start the progesterone just to be sure but its looking like O on CD 17. Hopefully the BDing was timed OK. I had planned to do it the next night as well but just couldn't muster up the energy to do it. 

Lindsay - I am loving your remodel pics on FB so keep them coming!!! 

Kelsey - yes I read a spoiler too :winkwink:

Mar!!! Waiting for your update!!!


----------



## MarHunting

LOL!! Sorry girls.

Well not much to report. I'm alittle disappointed :( The doc did the run through of family history and a basic physical. She wrote me a prescription for dilecton and then gave me some bloodwork and a script for an ultrasound. NEITHER of which could be done yesterday. Brutal!

So all I know is what I knew going in... my due date is October 31. haha. I went today and had my blood work done and my ultrasound on Monday at 8 and 1/2 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BeachChica

Ugh Mar, dont you just hate the waiting game! Will they be able to give you your blood test results tomorrow if you call?


----------



## MarHunting

No :( they send them away and then the results go to my doctor. I might call next week and make sure everythings ok. I dont even actually know what all they tested for! haha I'm already not good at this.


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - usually they test for HsG and progesterone. With the HsG they usually repeat it a couple days later to be sure your values are doubling. Although with a scan on Minday they may not repeat. I would call the doctors office tomorrow afternoon to see if they received the results. HsG usually gets turned around pretty quick, the progesterone often takes longer.


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - Sorry they didn't give you an ultrasound! I would try to call today too to see if they have the bloodwork results in. It won't tell you too much at this point with only one HcG result but you can get an idea of what's going on. I'm sure you're doing fine if you're super nauseous! With my first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms at all but my second I was running for the bathroom practically every hour and Oakley is a very healthy baby now! 

Jess - Temp is still up! you going to start your progesterone today? 

AFM - working from home today, excited for another weekend to work on the house but Kirk has to work tomorrow, so won't get as much done as we would like, but that's ok!! he's not feeling well anyway so it's probably good for him to go to work and out of the dusty new house! Our Kitchen cabinets came into home depot yesterday and Kirk picked up our new hvac system yesterday - woohoo! :) progress, progress!! 

Oakley's napping so I'm going to try to get some work done - anyone have weekend plans??


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - yes - started the progesterone this morning and strangely my boobs feel a little sore today. :wacko:

How exciting about your cabinets! Do you have other things to do before you can install them? What color did you get? I had a very hard time deciding on a color for ours. It seems like the off white/distressed look is very in now as well as the dark expresso color. Chris really liked the expresso but I thought it was way too dark (its almost black) and I didn't know if it was too trendy so we still went kind of dark with a color called Sienna so we'll see how it looks. Our last house was very light and neutral - tans, beiges, creams, etc. and although I still want to stay neutral we wanted to pick some darker colors this time (floor, walls, etc) to add more color to the house. Chris and I aren't very adventurous when it comes to getting crazy with colors LOL


----------



## confusedprego

We got this color:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton...-CHR/202519704?keyword=KDB18-CHR#.UUxK9o6UeUg

I wanted something that was neutral but not trendy like you said. I'll go trendy with wall colors but wanted to stay traditional and middle of the road with the cabinets since we're not sure how long we'll stay in the house. I'm going with a grey color for the walls in the kitchen, living room and hallway because thanks to Kirk knocking out part of a wall it's now "open concept" and I want the color to flow. The bathrooms are a darker gray color, the master will be a creamy yellow, Oakley's room will be a green color that matches his bedding and my office will be a grayish green to tie everything in together - I CAN'T WAIT! haha!


----------



## confusedprego

and woohoo for sore boobs!! bring on the chart stalking!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and yea, in my opinion we should paint before we put the cabinets in but Kirk wants to install them because they're going to take up so much room not installed - which I understand but it will be so much easier to paint without the cabinets on the walls. Although I'm tempted to put them up too just so it will feel more like a kitchen again!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh I love the cabinets! Ours are just slightly darker I think they will look lighter in our kitchen since we have so many windows. 

Maybe Kirk will compromise and you can just paint the wall the cabinets are going on so you don't have to work around them later.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, haha I'm tempted to head over there during Oakley's next nap and paint them really quickly, but I think there's probably drywall work to be done that will just cover my painting job anyway, so probably not worth it :/ I'm working from home today but am hitting a wall with productivity, haha.


----------



## babydust818

Nice cabinets Linds. Medium Grey is the color of the walls in my house. I really like it. It goes with everything. My bathroom is yellow walls. It all blends nicely :D It sucks you can't paint before hand. It would def take a lot of time off your hands. I bet it was nice to work from home. More time with little Oakster! Is he teething? 

Jess i have so much baby dust blown to you this cycle! praying for you, always!

Kelsey, Sam, Mel............ girls?!!?!? WHERE ARE YOU?????? It's not the same! :( I hope y'all are doing wonderful. Love the pictures everyone posts of their little ones!


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley is teething - he just got his first tooth on Monday, poor little booger! I think that's why the transition into our in-laws house was so difficult for him, he was in a new bed, new house, new schedule, and a new tooth was on it's way! He's sleeping much better now that it has broken through. Such a good baby! He's eating those little gerber crackers, such a big boy! 

Jess - hoping those temps stay high and we move onto a successful pregnancy for you this time!! 

Rach - Hoping you get all your insurance stuff worked out soon!! 

All the other ladies - sending love to you! :)

Today, I am catching up on chores around the house - laundry, baby food making, and organizing while Kirk is at work, then we are back over to the 'new' house for me to paint and Kirk to hang cabinets! I got a layer of primer behind the cabinets so that painting will be easier. Yay! So excited :) 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - saw Kirk was starting to hang cabinets yesterday. I bet it will start to look totally different when they get up. I have chores to do tomorrow, not really looking forward to it, but our Canadian friends come in on Wednesday night so I don't have much time left to put things off. LOL


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - temps are looking good!! I bet your friends from Canada will be excited to get to warm Florida!! Kirk's cousin just moved back here from Florida and I'm pretty sure she's "miserable" weather-wise! It's snowing here today! I can't believe it - it's the end of March! I'd say the groundhog was wrong!! Kirk did start hanging cabinets but only got to two of them bc he hasn't been feeling well for almost a week now - I feel so bad for him. I spent painted - I am starting to be able to see us in the house instead of imagining how the other people could have lived there. They must have burned candles or something bc I had to paint the window 4 times to cover all the black dust that would not even come close to wiping off! 
Hope you have a great visit with your friends :)

Rach - did you get snow? Get out of work today?


----------



## MarHunting

I SAW MY LITTLE BEAN!!!!!!!!!! HEARTBEAT 157 TIMES PER MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
edd Nov 4. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Mar!!! :wohoo: that's fantastic!!! Did they give you a pic of your little bean that you can post? Oh and we need a ticker so we can keep track of you!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats mar! So exciting! Very happy for you :) when's your next appointment?


----------



## confusedprego

Temps are looking good, jess :) how you feeling?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! I feel ok. No real difference really. I had a lot of watery CM over the last few days almost to the point where i feel like I was "dripping". Sorry TMi. How is the house coming along? 

How is everyone else doing? Any big Easter plans?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Not doing much for Easter. I have to work :( I don't know if you girls saw or not, but they're mandatory me 6 days a week until May 1st. We're short on help so it sucks! They mandatory us all for Easter. So i hope i can come home early! I got a ham for Andrew and i. Got some stuffing, corn, homemade mac n cheese, rolls, mashed potatoes, and potato salad to go with it lol. For dessert i got some brownies to make! It came with frosting too. Yum!! What are you plans?

Soo, i just enrolled for my benefits! The only thing that sucks is next to infertility it was blank. Then i read somewhere that it said, Infertility Treatment &#8211; may be covered with limitations. Awesome thing is.... it kicks in April 1st!!! Wahhhooo!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - sorry you have to work. My insurance doesn't cover "infertility" either but they have covered all of my RMC testing. What they won't cover is infertility treatments like IVF. Once you get in with an OB you can see what they think about your trouble and if you need to be referred to a specialist. If the specialist is on your plan they seeing them should be covered, just not any special treatments.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies :) happy Friday! 

Jess - temps are still looking great! I have a good feeling! :) the house is ok - no real noticeable difference throughout the week this week but we got some electric and a little drywall done. Hoping tonight and this weekend will be really productive! We should have the master bath and bedroom completely done this weekend and oakleys room started with paint. Should also have all the cabinets hung bc we get all our appliances tomorrow - can't wait! 

Rach - yay for you getting to the doc! Make that appt asap! Mist of the stuff they will 'treat' you for won't be considered infertility especially since you've been pregnant before. 

Hope everyone else is doing great and everyone has a great Easter if you celebrate! We aren't doing anything this year so we can get more done on the house. My parents live around the corner so we will have an early dinner with then that will be really quick but it'll be worth it bc we think we will move in in two weeks and I really can't wait!


----------



## korink26

Jessie waiting for your temp! If it's still up I hope you test!!
Rachael happy insurance day!! My insurance also doesn't cover anything with infertility (seems like most don't). But my Dr. Would submit the testing as, "due to irregular cycles" or stuff like that so that insurance would cover it. Which should work for you too because your cycles are sometimes irregular.
Ugg, hate being back at work...get so emotional when it's time to leave.
Hope everybody had a great Easter! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - have you tested yet ???? :)


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! Hope you all had a great Easter! We are on our last day with our Canadian visitors. 

I don't think I will test today, my temps are on their way down and I feel a little crampy so we'll see if AF arrives today. 

Kelsey- that stinks about going back to work!!! Time has really flown! 

Rach - did you book your appt yet?


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I can't believe you're back at work already! It was really tough for me for a couple months and I still have my days but I think you really do appreciate the time you spend with your LO a lot more because of it. Kirk and I are trying to figure out ways that I could stay home for a couple years after I graduate, but I'm trying to not get my hopes up in case it doesn't happen. But that way I could be home for Oakley and the next little one assuming we are lucky enough to get another one :) 

Jess - I hope you're wrong and your temps are back up tomorrow


----------



## confusedprego

Saw your chart, Jess - next cycle!


----------



## BeachChica

I know :( on to next month for me!

How is everyone doing? 

AFM - Our visitors left early this morning. It was nice to have them here but I am so glad its just back to Chris and I. :cloud9: I didn't realize how hard it is to host for that many days as we've never done it. Having to plan all those meals is a lot!!! We will probably limit any future guests to a 2-3 night max. 

Mar - when is your next appt?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Jess - how many people did you have stay? I love hosting people but I agree, after a weekend I'm ready to have my house back. I can only imagine how Kirk's parents feel right now with us at their place for over a month! I painted Oakley's room last night, it needs another coat and the trim painted, but it should be done by Saturday. Kirk is finishing up plumbing and we should be moving in hopefully by Sunday! :) How's the new house coming along??

Rach - got your doctor's appointment made yet? 

Mar - any news? 

Mel, Kelsey and Sam - hope you and your little ones are doing great :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Lindsay - we had 2 adults and 2 children staying with us. Its just hard with all the full meals. Chris and I just grab whatever for dinner. With them we really couldn't do that and it was so hard with the kids to go out. It was fine, just next time it needs to be for less days. 

Wow, I can't believe the house is ready for you to move into Sunday! That was fast!!! I saw your pics on FB, lookin' great. Did the renters move into your other house already?

Not much news on our house yet. We have had a few bumps with the builder, they have no idea how to communicate with people and Chris and I are a bit frustrated. We are moving forward though and they are getting ready to apply for the permit.


----------



## MarHunting

next appointment is April 23 when I'm 12 weeks :) fingers crossed everything is still all good and growing the way it should.


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - I have everything crossed for you!!! Where is your ticker by the way???


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry jess :( also i know what you mean about guests it can be hard, we have had lots of family staying recently and whilst it's been lovely I am looking forward to time off!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend :) 

Jess - I hear ya about the meals! I only like to have guests when its nice out so I can marinate a whole bunch of meat and throw it on the grill with burgers and hot dogs. You gearing up for this cycle? Have a plan? Or just going with the flow? 

Mel - how you doin? Your pics on facebook are so super cute! Love them - keep 'em coming! 

Rach - sorry you've been working so much! I see you have some time off - what are you up to? 

AFM - we didn't quite get the house ready to move in. We did get our bedroom set up yesterday and the master bath is now officially done as of today :) we just need to get the floors down in oakleys room and the washer and dryer set up so probably mid this week - at latest this weekend we will be staying there. It will be like fancy camping since we won't have a kitchen but it will just be nice to be in our own place and get oakley back in a crib and his own room every night


----------



## MarHunting

I dont know how to make a ticker!! :(


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - you can just click on someone's ticker that you like and it should take you to the site to set up your own using your LMP. Once you set it up it will give you a code that you can use simply by pasting it in your signature here on BnB. Don't close the website before you see if your code works because some have 2 different types of codes. Good luck. I can't wait to see yours! Here's one site with some examples: 

https://lilypie.com/Maternity_and_Pregnancy.php


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing?? Happy Friday!! 

Jess - gearing up for O?? How's the house coming along? When are they supposed to break ground?? 

Rach - got your appointment scheduled yet? When is work supposed to let up a bit for you? 

Mar - how you feeling?? I bet you're getting anxious for your next appointment! Everything is going to be great! 

Mel, Sam and Kels - hope you ladies are doing great! Kels - hope work hasn't been too hard on you! 

AFM - We are officially staying at the new house every night now. I'm running my first (of many) loads of laundry right now - I LOVE our new washer and dryer! So many options which is nice since I do cloth diapers - those babies need extra soaking, pre-rinsing, etc etc! I thought it was going to be really painful living in a house without a kitchen with a baby but he's been sleeping SO well ever since he got his own room and Kirk and I are finally out of twin beds so we are a MUCH happier family overall! I'm sure I'll be sick of fast food in about a week but for now it's just nice to have our family together in one place by ourselves :)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - what's going on with your temps? Do you think you actually O'd already?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I don't know what's going on with my temps, I don't think I O'd yet, although I have had some EWCM. I actually have felt pretty sick the last couple days - slightly nauseous, weak and exhausted. I didn't sleep well last night getting hot flashes etc. I am home from work today. I hope I feel better, we need to get some BDing this weekend!

The house is looking great! I can't believe you are in already. No updates on mine yet, hopefully breaking ground in a couple weeks. Which washer/dryer did you get. Chris and I have been shopping a few brands and was looking at a Samsung. I don't know, I don't need super crazy features but Chris wants the dryer that has the steam option.


----------



## confusedprego

I got a Samsung washer and dryer and I'm absolutely obsessed with it!! So many options but still reallllly straightforward! They were reasonably priced too - I want to say they were around $700 each. 

I'm sorry you're not feeling well! I bet that's why your temps are weird. Rest up so you can get your BDing in! 

Thanks about the house! The rooms that are done are just amazing, it's like I'm in a brand new house but the rest of the house is still a disaster, I can't wait until all the drywall work is done everywhere else so I can start painting the main part of the house (living room/kitchen). It will feel so amazing to put paint on the those walls! 

I hope they break ground soon for you! Can't wait to see the progress pictures for you! How long do they think it will take to build?


----------



## BeachChica

Do you know if you got the dryer with the steam? Maybe you can post a pic so I can check yours out here locally :)


----------



## MarHunting

hmmmm did it work?

YEP! hehe here you go. Gahhhhhhhh!


Hi girls - I'm feeling alright. The past 4 days I've actually felt a bit better. Hoping its a good sign. Next Tuesday I see the doctor again. Exciting times (hopefully)


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - the ticker looks great!!! :thumbup: now we can keep track of you! Can't wait for your appt next week!!


----------



## MarHunting

Thank you sooo much for all the support.

And I am keeping up with the rest of you as well. Hopefully we are all sharing our "tickers" and ultrasound stories together here soon. I can't say how much I appreciate the support!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Jess - I don't think ours has a steam option but it does have a wrinkle release setting - haven't tried it yet. I bet they have a higher level one that has that option. I would recommend any Samsung though, it's so easy to use! I see your temps are still up - how are you feeling??

Mar - glad to hear things are going well! can't wait to hear about your appointment coming up and so excited you have a ticker now so we can keep track of you :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Ugh! Still feeling like crap. :sick: I have had the stomach flu for like 4 days now. Came in to work today and my boss has had the same thing all weekend and another coworker is out today too... it must be going around. I could not get any BDing in last night, I just felt so yucky down there even though I got a pos OPK so we definitely need to squeeze some in tonight. I hope I did not miss my window this month. 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone do anything exciting for the weekend? 
Rach - I know you have been in NY
Lindsay - probably working on your house, need more pics!!
Mel - contemplating a protest :winkwink:
Mar - hopefully feeling like crap :thumbup:
Kelsey - how are things settling in for you?
Sam - Miss you, hope everything is OK


----------



## MarHunting

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls,
> Ugh! Still feeling like crap. :sick: I have had the stomach flu for like 4 days now. Came in to work today and my boss has had the same thing all weekend and another coworker is out today too... it must be going around. I could not get any BDing in last night, I just felt so yucky down there even though I got a pos OPK so we definitely need to squeeze some in tonight. I hope I did not miss my window this month.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anyone do anything exciting for the weekend?
> Rach - I know you have been in NY
> Lindsay - probably working on your house, need more pics!!
> Mel - contemplating a protest :winkwink:
> Mar - hopefully feeling like crap :thumbup:
> Kelsey - how are things settling in for you?
> Sam - Miss you, hope everything is OK

Goodluck! I hope you nail it tonight - literally. haha


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Jess - your temps are crazy! Looks like you O'd CD14??? How are you feeling?? Hope you're doing better! 

Mel - you had mentioned you guys were going to start trying again quickly - when are you thinking of doing that? I'm guessing you're not breastfeeding at this point? 

Mar - hope you're feeling as well as you can! appointment time is right around the corner!!

Rach - how you doing? Work still kicking your butt? Got an appointment yet? 

AFM - I spoke at a conference yesterday on my research and I'm just beat! Glad to have a day to unwind at home and work on my next talk! I didn't see Oakley for almost 48 hours because of the conference and it was just a killer!


----------



## BeachChica

Ugh! I have no idea what is going on with my temps this month. I think O probably happened when I was sick so I am probably out this month. Figures the month I O earlier I'm sick :( booo!!! 

Lindsay - how is the house coming along? Need more FB pics!!! Yeah for your speech!!! I am terrible at speaking in front of others. 

Mar - so excited about your appt Tuesday! 

How is everyone else doing? I have been glued to the TV the last couple days with all of the terrible stuff that is going on in Boston!! unbelievable that people do such terrible things to innocent people! Other than that, I have started my birthday celebrations! Turning the big 40 Monday :cry: Ugh! Chris and I were supposed to be out on the boat this weekend but the weather is not good so we decided to skip it. Chris has a big birthday bash planned for me next weekend so I hope the weather is good then.


----------



## confusedprego

Happy birthday, jess! I hope everyone makes your day really great! Based on your opk I think you still have a chance for this month! A late birthday present :) did you take different vitamins this month to help you o earlier? I know you were talking about doing that. 

The house is coming along! I think last week and weekend we were a bit burnt out but we made a lot of progress this weekend! We almost have the last bedroom done that will become my temporary 'kitchen' with a microwave and my babyfood maker and a table to eat at lol. Kirk also got all the drywall throughout the whole house hung, the tub installed in the second bath and the floor prepped for tile in the bathroom too. So exciting! 

Mar - can't wait to hear about your appt! So soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and I was completely glued to the tv on Friday night waiting for them to catch that Boston guy! It's just unreal the hate in people's hearts! He supposedly we shot in the throat and may not be able to speak for a while but I doubt he would offer up much information anyway - kirk thinks he would bc he's so young but I dunno. I haven't heard anything new today..I don't even know if he's regained consciousness yet.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i been glued to the TV as well with the Boston Marathon Bombing. I honestly am torn whether to believe these are the guys or not. I want to see the video of them dropping the bag. Then i might be convinced. I just don't think it adds up. I'd hope our government wouldn't do something like this, but i can't help but wonder. What do you think?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Its turning out to be quite a week of celebrations! Last night we had dinner with my mom, tonight Chris and I are going to dinner and tomorrow night going out to dinner with Chris's parents. Not sure if I will be able to handle all this eating out!!

There is a local concert in the area this weekend that we are taking our boat to so Chris is throwing a little birthday party there. If any of you girls want to make a trip to Florida you're welcome to join us. Chris posted the details on FB and the weather is supposed to be great! :happydance:

Lindsay - so is your temporary kitchen because you still have a lot of work to do in your regular one? I thought Kirk had already hung the cabinets etc...? Actually I have not taken anything this month. I have been too lazy. I think my body is just all out of whack!

Rach - I don't know, I think that those guys are guilty. They found the same pressure cooker used for the bombing in the car they highjacked Thursday night. Plus they have quite a bit of video now on them. Do you guys think he shot himself in the throat so he couldn't speak?

Mar - Appt tomorrow - wooo hoooo!!! :yipee:


----------



## MarHunting

eeeeek!! Stand by for updates :)


----------



## babydust818

So exciting Jess! I wish i could come. Happy Birthday though. I hope you have a wonderful day and even better weekend!!!! As for the bombers, i'd hope that it really is them! I just am a little skeptical because i haven't saw the footage of them actually dropping the bags. The police said they couldn't show it a few days ago because they didn't want anything to mess up their investigation, which i understand. Now they can and i still haven't saw it. Grr!!


----------



## confusedprego

I wish I could make it to your birthday bash, Jess!! It sounds awesome - especially on the boat! Kirk's cousin has a house near your party - small world!! Still holding out hope for this cycle for you! Glad you're feeling better and had a great birthday :) 

Rach - Gosh I hope it's them, I think it is just because like Jess said they had the pressure cooker bomb and grenades - who has grenades?! They also supposedly have been showing a picture of the older brother right next to a bag in the area one of the bombs went off right next to the 8 year old boy that was killed, so that at least puts him pretty close. I'm sure (and I seriously hope) they have more than that for the conviction too but it seems pretty real to me. Do you guys think he shot himself just so he couldn't speak or to try to kill himself and it didn't work? Can you imagine waking up in the hospital after all that? crazy! 

AFM - I'm home today as I didn't get in until late last night after another conference - I won a poster competition for my work! It was exciting! I didn't get to see Oakley all day yesterday though so I'm glad I can spend some extra time with him today. 

Hope you guys are having a good week so far!


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Lindsay!!! How exciting!! Have a great day at home today! Its so nice you have the flexibility to do that. 

Mar - Good luck at your appointment today. I will be waiting for your updates!!!

Just noticed that FF took away my O date! ugh! What a weird cycle this month!!


----------



## confusedprego

You definitely already O'd it's just that spike that's throwing off your chart - hopefully AF won't show and it won't matter! and I forgot to answer your question before - we only have two cabinets hung. I talked Kirk into stopping so I could paint behind the cabinets before he put them up, so now we're doing all the drywall everywhere since the hallway, living room and kitchen will all be the same color. So, I want everything ready before I start painting out there. We want to get the backside of the house done before we venture into the kitchen or living room since that's where the entrances to the house are. We'd rather not finish them and be bringing construction supplies/dirty boots over anything finished. So....yea, kitchen will be last but we're getting close! Just have to finish the hall bath and then we're ready to really tackle the kitchen!


----------



## MarHunting

Alright so doctors appointment was good - EDD is Nov 4. 
They found a little protein in my urine, but my blood pressure was fine. They are going to send it away to make sure there isn't anything funky going on that shouldn't be. They weighed me and I've lost 2 lbs. Doc wants me to come back in two weeks to make sure I've started to gain weight, although he wasn't concerned. Doc's assistant tried to use the doppler to find the little heart beat without success. I told myself that it is normal for that to happen but of course I'm thinking a million things - Doc told me there is no reason to believe anything is wrong and to keep going about my business.
They are referring me to an OB! Hopefully there still is a tiny, strong heartbeat.


----------



## confusedprego

When do you get another scan mar? I'm surprised they didn't give you one when they coukdnt find it with the Doppler - although it is very common this early to not be able to! Are you starting to feel any better? Hope you start gaining weight soon!


----------



## BeachChica

Thats great news Mar! So are you not seeing an OB yet? Sorry I thought you already were. When is your next appointment? I would definitely insist on a scan at that one. How are you feeling otherwise? Are your clothes starting to feel tight? :winkwink:

Lindsay - are you working from home again today? Oh how I wish I could do that occasionally.

AFM - I think I'm out this month. :shrug: I was really hoping I wasn't because I have had more frequent urination the last few days but today I had a slight tinge of pink on the TP when I go to the bathroom. We'll see what happens over the next day or so.


----------



## MarHunting

They just referred me to an OB. And you can count I'll be requesting that at my first appointment (if thats anytime before my next regular doctors appointment). It didn't do anything for my nerves.... but we have no reason to believe anything is wrong.

And YEP! I bought my first pair of mat pants on Saturday. Although I haven't gained weight, my belly be alittle more round these days.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, congrats on the maternity pants Mar! I got my first belly band around 9 weeks, haha! By 12 weeks I definitely needed maternity pants! Can't wait to see your scan in a couple weeks :) 

Jess - I see you're still on this cycle - anymore spottin? Maybe it was implantation? Have you ever gotten implantation bleeding? 

AFM - I'm home today again so I can take Oakley to the doctor at 8am - can't wait to see how much he weighs!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Friday girls! 
Well the witch got me! What a weird cycle I've had this month with being sick and all. On to next month! Well we got out on the boat last night for my weekend birthday celebrations. We had a nice night on anchor and today will be going over to our boat slip where we'll be for the rest of the weekend. There is a park attached to the marina where they will have some concerts. Really looking forward to it! Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw jess I'm excited for you for your birthday bash! Sounds like fun! Maybe its better you're out this month so you can celebrate your 30th appropriately! ;) 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Miss you ladies! 

Kirk is working tomorrow so ill be spending the weekend removing wallpaper and pulling staples to start prepping the kitchen - eeee can't wait to have a kitchen again! Probably a month and we will have a fully functional home!

I had oakleys 9 month check up yesterday and he's staying long and lean! He's over 80% for length at 29 inches and only 17% for weight at 17lbs 11.5ounces - carrying him around every day I could've sworn he was going to be 25lbs haha  jk he still has some baby eczema on his face which the doc says should clear by the time he is 1. He also has a bit of cradle cap left so he just has very sensitive skin - poor booger. He also graduates to more grown up food with yogurts and cheeses and all meats except shellfish allowed. Still no eggs honey or nuts though, oh or milk. Very exciting!


----------



## korink26

HI GIRLS!! Oh how I've missed you--although I've been trying to at least get on and read as often as possible! 
Jess I'm the worst friend ever---HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! Your weekend on the boat sounds amazing, you deserve it! How's the house coming along for you?
Lindsay I love looking at your house progress pictures---you guys are so amazing! I want lots of before and after pics. Oakley is such a lil stud, can't believe how old he is already! We have Khloe's 4 month appt in 2 weeks (1 week late because I have a wedding next weekend so I wouldn't be able to snuggle her if she's sick again so I put it off for a weekend I can sit home with her). Weighed her before her bath this week and she's a little over 14 lbs---she's grown so much this past month! She would give us sporadic little giggles for a few weeks now, but this week she started laughing more often and without as much work on our end to get her laugh. Breastfeeding still going good---although I'm really only nursing her about once a night and then at her 230am feed. Otherwise all pumped bottles she's getting.
Lindsay/Sam/Mel---at 4 months about how many oz were they taking? Khloe's at about 4 oz right now, although sometimes she only finishes 3 and sometimes she takes up to 6! My Dr. wants only straight breastmilk until 6 months, then she said I can introduce her to rice cereal. Also---when did yours start sleeping through the night? Khloe most nights will go from 830-4ish but she'll still have 1 or 2 nights a week where she's up at like midnight, 2 and 4.
Mar very exciting about the lil bump starting!! How did the first 12 weeks go for you? 
Rachael love all the lil fur baby pics on fb---you and Andrew are such good parents!! Any dr appt yet?
Mel love all of Lexi's pictures, such a beautiful lil girl :)
I'm adjusting to being back at work----still hate leaving in the morning. Really look forward to the weekends even more than I did before. 
Ok, sorry, long enough post! Hope you're all doing wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## confusedprego

By 4 months Oakley was on formula with EBM and I would say he was consistently doing 4 ounces total with probably 6 bottles a day. We did introduce rice cereal around late 4 months bc Oakley was starting to wake at night again and was very interested in us when we were eating and was making chewing motions with his mouth when we would eat. Oakley really started sleeping through the night consistently when we switched to formula to be honest around 2 months. I think you'll fond when you start working rice cereal in she will sleep a lot better but you'll know when the right time to do that is. I think next baby I will try to exclusively breastfeed for 3 months and then start working in formula bit by bit but we will see! 

How's work going for you?


----------



## korink26

Work is going ok----thankfully it's been pretty busy and trying to get caught up so my days go pretty quick. I need to start saving vacation for maternity leave for baby #2 (God willing) but I want to use my vacation to enjoy baby #1! ahh :) Right now Ryan is student teaching so we only have my income so our parents are helping out till school is done in June. So it's been wonderful having Khloe with grandparents while we're gone and I'm already dreading putting her in daycare this fall (HOPING Ryan finds a teaching job---so far no luck).


----------



## confusedprego

Aw I know how you feel! I've been on the phone with daycare places today and while they sound so nice I just can't help but dread even going to look at them! And we are only planning on doing twice a week daycare at first and eventually will switch to preschool. When are you going to start trying again? When do I get to stalk your chart again? I would love to start trying again now but I'm pretty sure I will never graduate if I got pregnant again now. I'm kind of banking on that we won't have trouble getting pregnant again so I'm hoping that will be the case - I think we will have a better idea of when the right time to start is in another 6 months or so. If I can take some time off after I graduate then we will start trying before I graduate...if not I may need to wait until I find a job :/


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA - its been absolutely nuts since I've been back to work!

Kelsey - How have you been!? We've missed you! I can' beleive Khloe is almost 4 months already!!

Lindsay - the house pics look amazing! I love the framed windows!

Mel - love the FB pics! The area where your new house is looks amazing! Any more updates on starting to try for #2?

Sam - your FB pics are great as well! I hope Benjamin is feeling better! Poor little guy! Its so nice you have all this time off there!!

Mar - hows the bump going?

Rach - How are ypu doing? How are things with your job?

AFM - had a great birthday weekend and started to study again - Ugh! I am hoping to get this next exam done by the end of the month. Well better get back to work! Catch up with you girls later!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Been awhile since i've posted. I finally got AF on CD39. It's real weird this time. Last month it only lasted like 2 days. This time it's been 8 days. I haven't bled this long since the miscarriage. It's really weird too because it smells funny (TMI) and at times it like runs out. Almost like a bloody nose how it comes out of nowhere. Any ideas what could be going on? Maybe cysts on my ovaries? That's all i can think of. I'm in no pain but this AF is definitely weird. As for work, it's been going okay. I can't wait to find a different job. I'm so sick of it. I've been trying to lose some weight though. It's been helping me get around a little better and hopefully going to help with my chances of conceiving! It sucks because this is cycle #20 for me :( Andrews (OH) sister had her baby yesterday. She named him Oryin Dace. It's so weird. You pronounce it O-Ryan D-ace. I honestly don't like it. She was going with Corbin forever which i liked, but then changed it to that. At first she picked Zebidiah. I was like WHAT are you off your rocker? LOL! 

I try to pop in every couple days and see how you ladies are doing. I just never get to writing, sorry. I love seeing all your pictures on fb though. I don't have Sam as a friend so i haven't saw much of her at all. 

Mel - i don't know if i ever told you, but you look so young. You're so lucky lol. You honestly look 17 to me. You pictures on fb are adorable of your little angel! You look so happy next to her :)

Lindsay - are you going to try for #2 anytime soon?!? I know you were talking a while back about it, but i didn't know if you were holding out or not. That pic you posted today was so cute of your dog eating off Oakster's plate. :)

Kels - so happy to hear from you!! it's been a bit. I definitely think trying for #2 would be great. I hope Ryan can get a teaching job soon. How are you adjusting to being back at work? I can't believe Khloe is 4 months old already. She is a spitting image of you. I love her thick dark hair! Such a cutie.

Jessie - glad you had a good birthday!! I bet it was relaxing and just what you needed. Are you going to be trying again this month? Have you saw your doctor recently to discuss anything? Any plans on what to do next? Good luck on your exam. I'm such a bad test taker. Studying will def get you to where you need to be!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!!

Jess - your temps are nice and steady - can't wait for this month, you always seem to do well when your temps start out like this!! How's the house progress going???

Rach - so good to hear from you!! Do you have a doc appointment yet?? I hope so!! I think with a couple tests they could figure out exactly what you need and get your preggers asap! :) I need more pictures of babies on my facebook! Sorry your job is still going a little rough but I bet something new will be around the corner for you soon! Take advantage of the benefits while you can now :) 

Mel, Sam, and Kels - hope you ladies are doing great! When is everyone trying for #2?

Mar - how's the bump?! When do we get to see a scan pic??? I'm dying for a sono pic! 

AFM - I'm home today and was yesterday too because Kirk's grandfather was having surgery (went great!) and so Kirk's mom is helping her dad recover so we're out of daycare options :/ I had a hugely productive day yesterday though, so it was good! I'm going to look at a daycare today for Oakley when he's 15 months (November) which will be tough but I think for the best - better for him to get some social interaction and it will only be 2-3 days a week and my mom or kirk's mom will be watching him the other times. 
The house is coming along really well! We have started working on this kitchen again and should be painting it this weekend - I am so incredibly excited it's ridiculous! Although that's probably because we're living on microwavable food, take out and washing dishes in our bathroom sink! haha! 
Ugh Oakley just found a giant beetle - I haven't screamed so loud in a long time haha poor little booger wasn't happy!! gross gross gross!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - it's so great to hear from you! I love reading about your little furry ones on FB! You are such a good mommy! Regarding AF... I have had months when it's like 7 days and some where its light and just like 2 days. It does sound a bit strange though with the smell etc so I would definitely book and appt with an OB. When is the last time you've had a well woman exam?

Lindsay - I am getting exciting about your house pics! I love this stuff. You need to post a few more on FB though. I am getting withdrawals! Our house still has not started. The applied for the permits on Monday which is taking about 2 weeks and we have our preconstruction meeting on Wednesday so I am thinking it should be starting the week after or so. I am ready, we signed our contact on Feb 18th and I can't believe it still hasn't started!! 

Anyone have a big plans for the weekend? It's windy here today so we are home. Probably run some errands today and do some studying! Booo!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks you girls. I feel sooo bad for not posting on here, I have been reading but then lexi cries or I have to wash bottles or take another pic lol! Fb is so easy to load up on my phone. Yes I am ttc no 2 but keeping it quiet as it could take another chunk of mc's sigh. Anyhow I want to see you rach and jess with your rainbows before then. Lindsay I love your house pics too. Ive just updated my journal with ttc info. Right promise will write more when hubs takes lexi shopping later  need to feed her now syne is shouting 'aaaa' (she hardly cries!)


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I had a very weird period period before Lexi if you remember? It was light and stopping and starting and how you describe but obviously it wasn't anything to worry about. I wish you had another job, will it be very difficult to find one again do you think? I remember it taking a while before :-( What is it you don't like about it. You will get your baby hun I am 100% sure and for Jess too. Oh yes everyone always says how young I look but I will be 34 in June :-( It's just my face shape and I don't have any wrinkles or signs of aging UNBELIEVABLY!! They will all come at once I reckon... My mum looks 40 and is nearly 70 genes?! LOL. Not complaining although people can talk down to me and think im a teen mum until I speak up hahaha. 

Lindsay post a pic of the beetle lol!! Love insects find then fascinating and disgusting! Good news about your grandfather in law  I totally agree with the social interaction argument and I think 9 months is a great age for it. Love your FB pics!! 

Kels Khloe is ADORABLE!! She has her mum's good looks for sure! When will you try for number 2?

Mars - sorry I don't know you so well but good luck with your pregnancy! :cloud9: 

Jess that does seem like a long gap since Feb! Good luck that is so exciting! Our house was ready when we moved in (we are just renting in Kent and letting out the flat we own in London). I really like Canterbury but it's been a bit of a culture shock and I left a lot of friends in London but Canterbury has lots of seaside and is better for Lexi. Good luck with your studying too. So where are you up to cycle wise now (sorry if I have missed this info) xxx


----------



## babydust818

I am going to schedule a doctors appt tmrw. It's been since i think 2010 since i had a pap smear. I am def over due. The bleeding as tapered off but still bleeding a tiny bit. I need to take advantage of this insurance while i can :)

Jess - i had no plans today but to work. It's been raining and gloomy here. It sucks!! I want the sunshine. I am off the next 2 days which i am excited about. woohoo. How is Chris doing? He saying anything about the baby making?

Mel - i am so happy you're doing great and so is Lexi. She is too cute!! So happy you finally got your miracle. Are you going to try for another in the upcoming months? I appreciate your positive vibes for Jess and i. I def need it! I know i'll get my baby.. the waiting just sucks.

Like i said, on May 1st Andrews sis had her baby. I was holding him yesterday and i felt so different holding him. It was more than just a baby. I felt something so deep within. I thought i was ready for a baby a couple years ago, but that feeling that came across me really tells me that i am ready. I am so excited and ready for whenever God decides to bless me with my rainbow! I just hope it's soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Rach and Jess you will both get your babies I am 100% sure xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Oooooo jess! Positive opk! Woohoo! Get to that bd! Nice and early again this month! Hope those temps skyrocket! 

Rach - let us know when your appt is! I can't wait to hear what they have to say. I bet they'll put you on Clomid to get your cycles more regular. Cant wait! 

Mel - whenever you say Canterbury I think of a fairy tale! Your pics are beautiful! I've never been over the Atlantic, it seems so gorgeous though - hope I can go sometime! 

AFM - have another bug presentation today - I can't wait for may to be over! My next one after this is may 21st and then I will have one more in June but that one is just for my committee, not as big of a deal. 

Hope everyone is having a good week so far!


----------



## MarHunting

Sorry girls! I still check in all the time.
I too am waiting for my next ultrasound picture. The last one at 7.5 looks like a little smudge but my doctor said they wont do another one until 18-20 weeks. OF COURSE! I tried using the "but I'm very nervous and anxious to know whats going on" but they didn't go for it. They told me there was no need which only pissed me off more! So all I'm going on is that I haven't had any cramping or bleeding *knock on wood*, I'm 14 weeks and my belly is growing. I will post a pic AS SOON as I friggin get one. 

Hope you are all well! xo


----------



## confusedprego

Aw mar don't stress! How you feeling? They don't do the downs testing where you are? That's usually a scan at 12 weeks. How about a belly pic? Can we get one of those? :) 

There's a girl at work that is just barely 12 weeks and she's real thin so you can see her bump and its so cute it makes me want one! Just not quite there yet. Had my presentation yesterday and it went really well and reminded me why I do research but didn't help me decide if I want to stay home when I graduate or not, ugh! 

Jess - I will check your chart after I post - stupid phone loses ny post if I try to in the middle.


----------



## confusedprego

Temps are looking good jess! Great bd timing too! :) hope you get some progress on your house soon! I should have kitchen pictures of our house this weekend! Our working time is going to be shortened some with mothers day and kirks brother and sister in law coming into town on Saturday and then a birthday dinner for me on Sunday. I'm looking forward to taking a break and relaxing but I'm dying to finish too! I go to Philly for almost a week starting next Saturday and then we are going away for memorial day weekend so I feel even more pressure to get it done but it'll be ok!


----------



## korink26

Jess I am loving your temps this month! They've been really stable and then OV is perfect!! I'll be chart stalking you big time :) So end of the month is your exam---how are you feeling about it? Have you had time to get some good studying in?
Oh my gosh Rach, I forgot your SIL was pregnant---she's the one that has a couple children and then miscarried and then got pregnant real soon after, right? Hhmm...glad they didn't pick Zebediah. SO GLAD YOU MADE YOUR APPT!!!!!!!!! It's just the start of getting you pregnant ASAP!!!!!!!! I think clomid will do the trick for you, just like it did for me. Keep us updated asap about the appointment--I think I'm probably more exicted than you about this lol. When is your wedding (speaking of that, how is all the planning going?!?!)---I thought this coming January/February?? Do you care how pregnant you are for it? 
Lindsay how did the daycare looking go---did you like it? I'm going to have Ryan call as soon as he's done with school to start looking into daycare. I have one right by my work, so I think we'll try for that one. Just sucks with daycare that you have to pay year round even when Ryan's out of school for the summer and Khloe's not even going. How did the kitchen painting and stuff go---still have a lot to do? How did the presentation---hope you had some wine after. :)---Never mind if I finished reading through all the posts before I posted I'd have some of my questions answered! When you're going to Philly is it for work or are you going with Oakley and Kirk? 
Oh my gosh Mel----I would have not guessed in a 1000 years that you're 34!! You are so lucky with your genes! Jessie---you look so young too---you lucky girls :) Mel how exciting you're trying for baby #2---are you temping and doing OPKS? You always seem to get pregnant so quickly---and now that you've have baby #1 hopefully your body knows what to do this time around and you won't have to worry about miscarriages.
Mar glad everything sounds like it's going good! 18 weeks will be here before you know it :) I'm glad my Dr. knew how insane I was because she brought in a little crappy portable scanner at a couple of my appts to do an u/s before my big one at 22 weeks. I opted out of the downs testing so I didn't get that big u/s either.
Some people asked about baby #2, but while breastfeeding I can't really plan anything because I still haven't gotten my period. Dr. said while breastfeeding that's like 90% birth control. I'm enjoying Khloe for right now, and when I mention wanting #2 I have a friend who strongly advices to wait until she's walking and see how I feel about #2 then :) My only problem is I don't want to wait too long to try in case it takes me 1 1/2 years to get pregnant again. I think once she turns 1 we'll start NTNP and at a year and a half really start trying. My sister is on her 6th month trying and she's freaking out because she'll be 35 in July. I think she's just worried because of the issues I had. Although she's had the LEEP procedure and she starts spotting a couple days after OV and spots all the way through till AF---sometimes the spotting is almost like AF. Her Dr. said she's not concerned and won't do anything until a year. I think the spotting indicates maybe low progesterone---what do you guys think?? Khloe gets her 4 month shots on Friday and I'm dreading it---last time I cried so I may have to leave the room this time because it just makes me so sad! Plus she's teething so she's so fussy from that and she got so sick after her last shots so this could be a loonnngg weekend.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Kels! Poor khloe! I hate the shots too but she needs her mama there :) I am going to Philly for a conference for work so kirk is on his own with Oakley! I'm dreading it! I am giving another presentation there and then I will be done with big stuff for a while, pretty much! Are you guys on some sort of birth control? Bc I have a friend who got pregnant without getting a period while she was breastfeeding so it does happen! Don't listen too much to other people's opinions on when to have another baby - ylgo with your gut :) and we put a contract in to start Oakley at a daycare right around the corner from us that has preschool 3hrs a day and we will take him twice a week and then he will be with my parents once a week, kirks mom once a week and I will work from home once a week, so I think it should be ok...still dreading it though.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Oh Rach - so excited you have your appt scheduled. Hopefully we can get to the bottom of your pregnancy pictures. 

Mel - your pictures of your hometown are so beautiful. I am sure you miss your friends in the city, but it looks so amazing where you are! 

Lindsay - glad your presentation went well. I hate speaking in front of others! Can't wait to see you house pics! How is Oakley adapting to the new place? 

Kelsey - so good to hear from you! Like Lindsay said, I had a friend get pregnant twice while breast feeding so it is possible! Wouldn't that be just what happens though as hard as it was to actually get prego that you would get prego when NOT trying!!!!

Mar - definitely need a bump pic from you? Are you seeing a regular OBGYN now? Strange they are waiting so long to scan you again. 

AFM - we had our preconstruction meeting today, everything went well so things should be starting in the next 10 days or so! Can't wait! My temps look good this month, it looks like I O'd a day or two ago so I think BD timing was good and a nice early month!!! FX!!! Studying is going well, trying to stay on track to test later this month. Sucks with Memorial Day and stuff but I just need to suck it up and get through it!


----------



## confusedprego

Temps are looking good, jess! Hope they stay up and you get your crosshairs! You going to start progesterone soon? Woohoo on the house starting soon! We primed most of the kitchen last night - since kirk had to jack the house up the drywall cracked on one side but thankfully its over by the stairs and not where cabinets go so it can be fixed after cabinets are hung, I'm dying for them to be in place! 

Kels - I forgot to say before that I had a LEEP too and my pregnancy was super normal but I didn't have the breakthrough bleeding but I was on the pill so I think that helps prevent breakthroughs. Has she always had that or only since the LEEP? Is she temping and doing opks? I had a friend that was trying for close to a year and then the first month she did opks they got pregnant and then second baby was a bit of a surprise because they thought it took so long to get pregnant the first time that it would take a long time again but they were definitely wrong haha


----------



## BeachChica

That's great about the kitchen Lindsay! I bet you are so ready to get that done! How do you jack up a house!?? Wow that sounds like quite a job! 

AFM - did not get the crosshairs yet, temps seem to be going up slowly. I still think I O'd on CD 13. I wanted to get another BD in last night just in case but Chris had a rough day yesterday and was a little upset about some things so it just wasn't the right time. Hopefully I got it covered! 

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? This will be the first official Mothers Day for many of you girls!! Lindsay, my Taurus friend, I also see you have a birthday coming up..... :cake: I am home today studying. Hope to get a lot done and probably some this weekend too! :( Boooo!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for being home, Jess! Boo for studying! I'm home today too :) Much needed break from the lab! I have a ton of writing to try to get done today and editing of my presentation for the one later this month. I leave for Philly next Saturday and I'm not going to lie, I'm dreading being away from Oakley for 5 days! I will get to visit with some of my NJ friends from college and high school so hopefully that will distract me some. 
Weird you haven't gotten crosshairs, I would think that was enough of a temp rise for them but I guess because your pre-o temps are around the same. I think you O'd CD13 too and I think you've got it covered :) Get some in tonight if you can just to be safe  

I'm going to try to get some work done this morning and then I might be bad and use the afternoon and evening to paint instead of working! I started the hallway between the kitchen and the bedrooms last night and it's just calling my name to keep going this morning but I have to resist!! 

I can't believe it's mother's day already! Happy mother's day to all of you! Jess and Rach - I'm hoping you both get BFPs this month to celebrate it with :) Rach - when is your appointment?? 

My birthday is coming up! I'll be 29 on Tuesday! It's funny though, I feel older than 29, I wonder if that's a bad thing? haha I don't mean it in a bad way I just feel like so much has happened in the time that I've known Kirk that we must have been together longer than we have (5 and a half years). We've gotten married, bought two houses together, renovated one, are in the process of renovating the second, I've gone to grad school and of course had two pregnancies and one baby - crazy! I feel like I could've fit that into 10 years haha. 

Hope you all have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend!! xoxo


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kirk literally went out and got a car jack and did something with it - I don't really know!! haha


----------



## korink26

I agree Lindsay---daycare is good for the social interaction. I think it helps them handle the school setting so much easier. No we're not using any birth control, but we've only gotten busy once since Khloe and it hurt so damn bad I haven't brought myself around to try again--poor Ryan!! Aww I feel bad for you---I would hate being away for a week! My sister has been on the pill for a LONG time so she didn't have the breakthrough. She just came off the pill in December, so she's hoping it's just her system getting regulated. She is temping and doing OPKs...so we'll see! Any big birthday plans?? I wish I was turning 29 again....I'll be 30 in October. Wah...
Jess you timed BD'ing perfect this month---ssoooo excited!! Get this dumb test done, over and passed and a BFP all at the same time---sounds like a good plan to me :) Did you start your progesterone? Anything else you're trying or doing different?
Well today is Khloe's shots and I'm just dreading them. I fight with the fact she needs me in there, but I get so upset seeing her hurt. I just need to toughen up and keep my ass in the room. She's been so glassy eyed and a little feverish (almost positive it's from her teeth) but I want them to look and make sure it's nothing else. Because I don't want her getting shots if she has any fever or is sick with anything else. Every year we have a cook out for mother's day, so that's the plan for Sunday. Sucks because the weather is supposed to be low 50's, cloudy and windy. Why the hell do i live in WI!?!? Last time she got shots she was feverish and crappy feeling for 3 days---I hope she handles them better this time. otherwise instead of getting my house ready for company I will be snuggling her like crazy. Doesn't help that Ryan has a horrible sinus infection so he tries to help best he can but I just want him to rest and feel better.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Kels! It does hurt the first time but it gets better very quickly with every time you do, just have to be super gentle! My cervix is in a totally different spot than it used to be, which I find really weird, so there are certain times of the month that it's painful and we have to get creative with positions - this was my doctor's orders too!! So, awkward!! He literally told me to try having Kirk behind me and to experiment until we found a position that doesn't hurt! 
Oakley doesn't get feverish after shots he just sleeps a ton and it always makes me nervous! I hate watching him get shots too - I usually end up crying but I know it's for the best and that he wants me there and you know miss Khloe will feel better quicker if you're there :) 

I bet your sister's system is just regulating and hopefully those OPKs will pay off for her! are her cycles at least consistent? 

I was bad today and instead of writing like I should have been - I just painted the hallway and the kitchen - eeeee!! It looks SO MUCH BETTER!! Can't wait to get those cabinets hung! Although, I have another coat to do! haha. Getting closer :)


----------



## MarHunting

Ok the bump pic (its not great). Normally I have a flat stomach - 14 weeks and little bumpy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

Aw mar you look so cute! Love it! How are you feeling? When's your next appt?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mar - you look great! What a cute bump!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Cute pic Mar! Is this your first baby?

Yayyy for getting some more work done on your house, Lindsay!!

Kelsey, you will do better than you think with the shots. She will just be very uncomfortable. You will be able to do it!! I hope she is just teething and it isn't something more serious. 

Jessie, it's pretty awesome you O'd early and on time this month!! I hope this means something extremely good!!!

Did you girls hear that story about that feather that was poking of out a little girls neck?! I think she was like 8 months old. By her lymph nodes she kept rubbing and being grumpy. Then it started swelling. It looked like it was a pimple head. They took her to the hospital and the doctor lanced it open and it was a 2 inch feather. They said they will never know for sure how it got their but they think she inhaled it or ate it. Weird!

Happy Early Mother's Day and Mother's to be Day!! I may not have a chance to write tmrw. Mel, Kels, Linds, Sam.... this is all your first!!! Congrats to you. So happy for you all. Oh and Jess next year will be ours, right? Right!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Mothers Day girls! Hope you all have an awesome day! Definitely so much to be thankful for today! 

Rach - it WILL be our year next year!!

AFM - no crosshairs yet. I am still thinking about starting the progesterone today. What do you girls think? I am wondering if low progesterone levels are keeping my temps low.


----------



## MarHunting

Yep first baby, second pregnancy. My next doctors appointment is May 21. I'll be 16 weeks then. Looking at beginning of June to get my next ultrasound!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I think its good you started the progesterone. Weird your temps aren't higher. Do you usually have other symptoms of o? Did you have any of those? Mine I can tell even without opks.

Mar - June is coming up! So excited for you :) how are you feeling? 

So many girls at work are pregnant! I feel like it goes in waves! I'm going to a career symposium tomorrow and I'm so tempted to say forget it and just focus on figuring a way to stay home with Oakley and the next baby after I graduate but I'm so afraid ill miss some opportunity if I close my mind like that. Do any if you ladies consider staying hone with your babies? Even if its just for a year or two? I know you ladies in Europe get better maternity leave but beyond that is what I mean.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I finally did it today. I scheduled an appt with an OB-GYN! It's actually the same building i went to when i had my miscarriage. My appt is for June 3rd at 230! They did have an opening on May 28th but i'll be out of town. It's just for a pap but then i'll be able to explain to him about my troubles i've been having. I've never had a guy OB before. Do any of you? Is it weird? lol.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Happy Birthday!!!! :cake: Hope you are having an awesome day!! I hear you about wanting to stay home with Oakley! Obviously I don't have a little one but I do feel that way sometimes about school and moving up at work. Sometimes I feel like I just want to throw in the towel on all of it and just work a regular job with less stress and just enjoy my life doing fun things. Its so hard to stay motivated to do all this studying!!! Although I know it will be good for me in the long run. 

Rach - So excited about your appt :yipee: I used to be very particular with only having women OB's but after all the testing and probing I've been through I have gotten used to both and really don't mind either. It really depends how I like the doctor. I have had some great men and some terrible women. So how you feel with them is what matters. 

AFM - FF finally marked O!!! My temps really went up today, probably with the progesterone. Lindsay - I don't always get other systems, sometimes i get some dull pains in that area but not always. I didn't notice any other symptoms this month but I wish my temps would have been better. Lets hope that I did O then because BD timing would be good and that I started the progesterone at a good time.


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning girls!!

Yay, Rach!! I can't wait!! That's really soon too!! Make sure you bring up what has been going on at that appointment! I can't wait to hear what they say! 

Jess - woohoo for crosshairs!! I bet the progesterone did make your temp go up but that's the point of it, kinda, right? Your chart is very convincing to me that you O'd already and with perfect BD timing!! yay! :) 

AFM - I had a great birthday yesterday, it was nothing special at all but I got to go order my countertops and a new fridge!! Spent so much money but it means that ALL the pieces to our kitchen are ordered!! Best birthday present EVER! Plus, our fridge is really nice, we've never had nice stuff like we've ordered for ourselves this time. We are totally a Samsung family now - we have Samsung TVs, Samsung Washer and Dryer and now a Samsung Fridge! haha!


----------



## confusedprego

and yes, Jess!! I think part of me wanting to stay home is just because I feel like there is just too much going on! I am constantly giving talks and going to conferences and I want to enjoy my life! In science, we are constantly defending our work and people are always pointing out the flaws in your work and it can get really draining. I think I just have way too much going on right now and it's clouding my thoughts in what I want to do - because all I want right now is to relax! haha. I sound lazy but it's just been tough lately with the house and thinking about doing all my school work with another baby too!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your temps are looking good! 

Anyone have weekend plans? I head to Philly on Saturday which I'm both excited for and dreading. I'm excited bc I will get to see some old friends but dreading being away from kirk and Oakley for 5 days. Plus giving my task on Tuesday. I think we get wined and dined a lot at these things though so I need to try to enjoy it. I have a feeling it will be a lot tougher on kirk to have Oakley to himself than he thinks - we'll see!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach that's brilliant news Hun! All my ob gyns have been male lol! I'm used to it haha. 

Aww Lindsay that will be tough but maybe fun at the same time. Yes your hubs will feel it with you not there but maybe he will appreciate you even more  I hope you enjoy it. 

Jess fingers crossed for a bfp this month. I so want you and rach to have your babies ASAP! 

Afm I am back on a monitored cycle ttc number 2. I took clomid and steroids and I've been having scans - details are in my new journal - will post link in next post. I had 5 eggs ripening on the scan today but my lining is very thin because of the clomid so I have estrogen again. I don't need clomid to ov but doc wanted to grow some eggs to improve chances of ripening a good egg - just like what I did with lexi. So I'm back in London to see doc again on monday at 1 and then I'll hopefully get a trigger shot and release some eggs! 

Hugs and kisses to you all xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I've had both men and women and sometimes I prefer the men bc they seem more likely to tell you how it is and not sugar coat it! The office I went to had like 7 delivering doctors and they want you to see all of them before you deliver so I saw a bunch of men doctors. 

Mel - so excited for you to be ttc again! I will be stalking your journal :) 

I just got done prepping the kitchen floor for kirk to lay the floors tm and our new fridge comes tomorrow too! So exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ggy-mixtures-finally-beautiful-baby-girl.html


And Lindsay happy belated birthday wishes!! :cake: ohhh what kind of fridge you getting? Ours is quite good it makes ice and filters the water


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - just taking a quick break from studying and popping in to say hello!

Mel - Yeah for TTC #2 hopefully now that your body is used to what needs to happen it will cooperate more easily this time!! Your FB pics are so darn cute!!

Lindsay - Hope you have a great time away although I am sure you will miss Kirk and Oakley. I know what you mean about wanting to relax. I am so ready for that. If I don't pass the exam this time I am throwing in the towel. I just want to be done with all this and enjoy life! The kitchen is looking great!!!

Rach, Kelsey, Sam, Mar - Hope you girls are doing great!! :wave:

AFM - my chart is still looking good but I don't feel any different so we'll see what happens this month. They put in the survey marks on our lot the other day and marked out the house so things should be starting now... finally! Back to studying!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Jess! So exciting to get things started on your house :) We had pretty much all the flooring in the kitchen down by the time I left yesterday! So exciting! I'm hoping Kirk's dad will go over today and help him hang the rest of the cabinets - we'll see! I'm anxiously awaiting your temp today but I'll probably miss it as we have to head to the conference pretty early. Actually, I need to wake up one of my "roommates" now lol. I'm the early bird of the group! 

Hope you all are having a nice weekend :) I'll check in later hopefully!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck studying jess and I hope you get some symptoms and a dark pink line soon! Although having said that I never really had many early symptoms. 

Lindsay that is SOME fridge on fb! Love it! Bet you do too  

Rach what about suggesting clomid to your ob gyn? I think that clomid helped me in the end 

Kels how are you and gorgeous khloe? 

Afm a bit nervous about my next egg scan on Monday and I'm praying my lining has thickened up...


----------



## confusedprego

Did you test, jess?!


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> Did you test, jess?!

Lindsay - I took an I/C on Sunday and it was negative. No sign of AF yet though so I may do a regular one tomorrow. 

How are things going with you? How is your trip going?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls- took a FRER this morning and still negative but my temps are still up. Now I am wondering if I O'd on CD 18/19 when I had the temperature shift instead. :shrug: What do you girls think?


----------



## confusedprego

Hmmm..maybe...you don't think the temp rise was just from the progesterone?


----------



## confusedprego

My trip is going well - I get to go home today at 3 - I can't wait! My talk went really well yesterday! I'm relieved to have it over and feel like summer break has started for me :) I have a summer student that will be starting to help me mid June so I'm hoping to get a lot of work done in the next few months and not have to worry about presentations and hopefully get closer to graduating by fall. 

I'm sitting down in the hotel lobby bc I get up so much earlier than the girls I'm sharing a room with. Might go back up soon and shower even though they're still sleeping. I hate that I can't just sleep for days practically like I used to when I was younger and pre-oakley  I'm dying to see kirk and Oakley, it was a long trip to be away from them :(


----------



## babydust818

I just went to the bathroom and i'm either having AF early or it's IB. Was just a tiny bit so far. If it is IB it would make sense bcz we BD'd CD24 + 25 and now i'm CD29, buttttt i may be getting AF early bcz i been working out and dieting. Trying to regulate myself. Not to mention i had AF the first 11 days of this cycle.....


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Rach! I have everything crossed for you! How's it lookin today?? 

Jess :( ! OK, next month you are BDing for a week after your + OPK!  

Just got my countertops measured!! eeeeee I haven't been this excited in a LONG time!! They get installed a week from Monday - June 3rd - which is your appt day, right Rach?! Big days for both of us :) 

So, I think we're losing Oakley's afternoon nap and it's screwing up his morning nap! I feel bad for the little booger, he gets so cranky in the afternoon but won't go down until his bed time. I'm trying to make his morning nap later and he's not a happy camper in his crib right now - think I'll try more of a bottle and see if that will help! 

Happy Friday girls!! xoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Yup the witch got me!!! :( More BDing for me next month I guess because my body is totally out of whack! I picked up some OPKs with the smilie face yesterday so I am ready!!!

Rach- I hope the witch didnt get you, but if she did, we will be on the same cycle!!! 

Lindsay - how exciting about your countertops! What kind are you getting? I bet you will be so glad to having a fully usable kitchen soon! Why is Oakley losing his afternoon nap? 

How is everyone else! Mel your FB pics are absolutely beautiful! I am coming to visit next summer!!!

AFM - work has officially started on our house. Yeah!!! I think I told you that the surveyor was out tao mark the lot and today they took out the trees!! Chris and I will be going by tomorrow before dinner (for our 8 year anniversary) so I will have some pics to post. Other than that I have been studying like a mad person. I have been studying every night after work and weekends for the last month. This weekend is my last super push as my exam is on Thursday. So ready to get it over with, I haven't seen my boat in forever!! Any one have any big plans for the holiday weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Jess for the house getting started! so exciting! When is the projected finish date? I know it always gets pushed back - always takes longer than ya think! 
We are getting "HI-MACS" countertops. They're like Corian if you've ever heard of those. It's the same thing as Corian just made from another company. They had a promotion for a free seemless sink, so we went with that. 
Oakley's losing his afternoon nap just cuz he's getting older and sleeping better at night, I think. Yesterday he did end up going down twice and went down pretty early this morning, so I'm hoping he will take an afternoon nap too, otherwise he's just miserable for the last couple hours before bed - which is exhausting for us too! 
The smiley OPKs are the best!! Love those ones! 

Rach - hoping the witch isn't with you now! 

Mel - cute pics on facebook :) Lexi is just adorable!! 

Kels and Sam - hope you two are doing well! miss you ladies!

Mar - how you doin?! 

AFM - we were going to go down the eastern shore to stay at Kirk's parent's house this weekend on the water but it's kind of chilly this weekend and we are getting so close to being done with the house that we just couldn't go! We ordered a new couch and a reclining chair yesterday! They're arriving next Saturday so now we REALLY need to get everything done! I can just feel the mood lifting in the house this weekend though, we are so close that both Kirk and I are really starting to relax a bit - it's nice!! 

Hope everyone else has more exciting plans for the long weekend!! :) :)


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - they said 4 months to completion from when they actually start so I am thinking we will close sometime in October! I don't care as long as we get in before The holidays! I don't want to spend this Christmas like the last one!!! It has been nice not having and bills though to offset the cost of all the new stuff we have to buy too! That reminds me I need to check out the appliance sales this weekend, even though we're not ready to buy yet, I still want to watch the prices on the ones we want. 

Your house is looking great! I bet it's so nice to get all new stuff. We had Corian countertops at our last house with the Corian seamless sink and it was really nice! We did granite this time so I hope it will be ok, I keep hearing horror stories about stains etc. I can totally understand why you want to stay home, you're so close now, it will be nice to get it all done! 

Well I posted a couple pics on FB of the lot. It looks so much bigger now that the trees are down! It should start to get exciting now! Well better head off to bed, another big day of studying tomorrow while Chris is out on the boat! :(


----------



## confusedprego

yay for being in the new house before the holidays! I bet it is nice not having bills but there is nothing like having your own place! How did studying go? Your exam is Thursday? Do you take a day or two off before the exam from studying? Hope you can relax this weekend! 
We got a lot of work done on the house but it didn't seem like enough! I'm always disappointed at the end of the weekend but we are sooo close!! I was hoping to get paint on the walls yesterday but we only got to primer and some trim paint but we will be painting throughout the week this week. Too bad the temperature is going to skyrocket tomorrow and we don't have our HVAC system installed yet - hope it won't mess with the paint drying! We have a couch coming on Saturday - sooo excited to have a functional living room and kitchen by Monday! 

How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - did you get af or test?


----------



## MarHunting

Sorry I've been missing. My computer crashed and it took us two weeks to buy a new one and NOW here I am.

I was just trying to catch up on what I missed. 

Monday I see the OB for the first time. June 17th we have our 20 week US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh my goodness Mar!! how exciting!! Any thoughts on whether you're having a boy or girl??? Did you do the chinese gender calendar thingy?? it was actually right for me so I told DH we can only get pregnant on girl months next time, haha! Although I would be 100% happy with another boy it would just be fun to have one of each! How are you feeling??


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Sorry i haven't been able to update ya on AF, but the witch came :grr: It's weird though just like last month. It's been very light for about a week now. No heavy bleeding yet. I have my appt. on Monday. Not too far away! Hoping to get some answers.


----------



## korink26

Jess was your test this past Thursday?! If so how do you think it went? 
Rach sssoooo excited for your appt on Monday! Update ASAP!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck today rach! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## MarHunting

Rach how was your appointment??


Met the OB - everything went really well. I'm measuring 18 weeks and we FINALLY heard the heartbeat :) 166 per minute. She found it in the exact location I've been feeling what I thought was movement... now I can be sure. What a sigh of relief!!!

Two weeks until US.


----------



## confusedprego

Great news Mar!! Higher heartbeat - maybe a girl?! Any thoughts on what you think you're having?? The 20 week scan is the best too! Super long because they look at everything <3 

Jess - how was your exam? I hope you relaxed this weekend! Looks like you had a nice time on the boat!


----------



## korink26

that's great Mar!! the chinese predictor was correct for me too :)
Rachael---dying to hear about your appt! And wow, you're really on a kick with your weight loss!! Sooo proud of you, sounds like you are doing sooo good. I bet it will even help you get pregnant faster. 
Jess--how was the test? Getting close to OV!
Lindsay---your house is looking awesome. Bet it doesn't even look like the same house!


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - how are you doin??? we need an update on you too :) and yes! the house is completely unrecognizable! there is only one tiny section of wall in a stairwell that hasn't been painted that shows the grossness that was this house before we bought it - I'm having a hard time remembering what it used to look like - which is a very good thing!! 

Jess - temp rise this morning but I'll be curious to see what the next few days bring! How you doin?? 

Rach - I'm dying to hear about your appointment too!! 

Mel, Sam and Mar - hope you ladies are doing great!

AFM - it was a sad day yesterday at a nearby daycare that a couple of my friends take their kids to - a baby stopped breathing (no one that I know but Kirk went to high school with the family) and the baby didn't make it :( This is the second family to suffer from SIDS that went to high school with Kirk. So incredibly heartbreaking. I had to have gone in to check on Oakley 10 times last night...
On a better note - we get countertops today! I'll have a fully functional kitchen within 24hrs!! *sigh* it's been a long road with this house but it's finally coming to an end!!


----------



## MarHunting

I've also heard higher heart rate is girl... but then you have that ONE person who says "well my son...". Anyways the Chinese gender predictor said GIRL for me too. Less than two weeks and hopefully our babe cooperates :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

Aw - I'm going to bet girl :) Oakley's heart rate settled pretty early - I'd have to go check my journal to remember exactly, but I know it was at least by week 20, but we knew he was a boy by week 14 because I was high risk and getting scans every two weeks from 12 weeks on, so we were very spoiled with getting to see him!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! Sorry I have been MIA - its been nuts here!

Mar - great news about your appointment!!! :yipee: can't wait until your 20 week scan!

Lindsay - the house is looking awesome!!! I don't know how you guys have time to do all that work!!! Have you posted any recent pics on FB? I need to check. 

Mel - Happy Birthday girl! :cake: Hope you are getting spoiled today!!! How are things going with TTC #2?

Kelsey - We need an update from you!

Rach - can't wait to hear about your appointment. I hope that doc can figure out what's going on, at the very least it will be good for you to have your well woman exam. 

Sam - if you are stalking :wave:

AFM - took my exam Thursday. :grr: There were 4 parts to it... first part was easy and it got harder the farther I got into it. My the last part I was a complete mess. I have no idea how I did. I am pretty upset about it after all of my weeks of studying. I am torn whether I am hoping I passed and continue this torture or hoping that I failed so I can throw in the towel LOL. Either way, the scores are scheduled to be released on Monday. Well see.

Regarding the house, not too much news yet. They told us last week that the permit was ready and that we would be actually starting this week but as of today they still have not damn picked up the permit from the county!!!! Its really been a bunch of BS the way they are dragging this out!!! Chris is so fed up hes about to blow his top over the whole thing and on top of that during one of our weekly contacts from Chase yesterday (who we are doing our mortgage through) they asked again about the closing date and advised that it looks like the rates are going to start going up. This really has Chris fuming so he sent an email yesterday to the builder and we are still waiting on a response. It really shouldnt be like this when you are spending this much money!!! 

I guess I should be O'ing soon. I have been doing OPK's, the one 2 days ago was darker than the last 2 days none of them were as dark as the control line. Do you think that's normal? Maybe it has to do with urine concentration? We have been getting some BDing in just in case, and I will try to keep it up until I can tell for sure I've O'd. I have been trying to check CM too but its hard to tell today with the BDing last night. :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! 

Jess - keep up the BD! You doing OPKs every day? The nice smiley ones?? I bet you did great on your exam! How many more will you have if you pass? Construction can be SO frustrating!! You had your last house built for you, right? Did that stay on schedule? You can't get your loan until they break ground? Do you worry about hurricanes where you are? Could hurricane season set you guys back? 

AFM- I will have a fully functional kitchen by tonight!! Everything is in place, now Kirk just has to finish hooking everything up! :) I'm so so excited! 

On a sadder note - Kirk found out the baby that died of SIDS two days ago was his friend's from high school. This is the second of his friends from high school that have had a baby die of SIDS - I didn't think it was that common?! Needless to say - Oakley got a lot of kisses yesterday!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I was doing the line OPKS until today when I started the smilie ones. I got a smilie this morning! :thumbup: If I pass this exam I have 3 more to take!! :wacko:

Yes, we did build our last house as well. Last time it was as the boom was starting so there were some delays but the problem this time is the lack of communication and the delays for no reason!!! I think they have been delaying us so they can build a few homes at the same time. Its really frustrating! We had to get pre-approved for the loan before they would start. Yes, we definitely worry about hurricanes and its supposed to be a bad year. I am sure that will cause some delays. Hopefully once they get the roof on, rain won't be an issue for inside stuff. We actually just had a lot of rain today from tropical storm Andrea that passed by us. Probably headed your way now. 

Chris went by the lot today to take some pics and they were pulling out the final root parts of the trees they cut down. Hopefully we are still on track to start next week. 

That's terrible able the baby with SIDs. I did not think it was that common either. Yeah about the kitchen, what is next? Are all the bathrooms fully functioning?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea Andrea is going to hit us today I think - we had some rain yesterday but I think that was a cold front from the west and unrelated to the tropical storm. They said the winds have died down and it will just be a lot of rain for us. Yea, the news is on now and they just said the rain we have right now is just the beginning of Andrea - someone said we're supposed to get 3 inches of rain which is a lot for us at one time. 
Woohoo for them getting started! I guarantee they're just trying to build multiple houses at the same time and are putting you off so they can finish something else - they always do that! I hope they get started next week for you! Is your loan all set now? 
Yep - the house is pretty much done!! Both bathrooms, kitchen, every room is painted, there is just two little sections that still need flooring - one in a hallway and one at the top of the stairs. We also just have to paint the stairwell walls and finish up the HVAC and we're DONE! Well - done with the top floor  We'll be moving onto the basement pretty quickly I'm sure, it has such potential and I would LOVE a yoga "studio". 
Yay for a positive OPK! Keep up the BDing!! :) I'll be stalking your chart! 

Rach - I still haven't heard about your appointment - any news???


----------



## BeachChica

Wholly crap girls.... I passed my exam!!!!:wohoo::yipee:


----------



## MarHunting

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on your exam :)


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats, jess! I posted something the other day but it never made it up for some reason :( so excited for you! And you have great bd schedule and o looks real this time! :) how you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Girls! Had a nice relaixing weeking and going to head back to the books this week. :wacko:

It looks like I've O'd so hopefully its for real this time. I think I may start the progesterone tomorrow if I have 1 more high temp. 

Rach - How was your doctors appt?

Lindsay - looks like you are getting all settled into the house and the kitchen looks great!!!

Mar - when is your next appt?

Mel, Kelsey, Sam - :wave: Hope you girls are doing good.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess congratulations!! I saw on fb, how was your boat party!? I hope this is a double whammy for you and you get your bfp in a few days!! :yipee: add a few more days before you start progesterone Hun just to be double sure, if you start it too soon it can act like the pill and stop you getting pregnant. I always wait until 2 days after I think I o'd. It was a bit easier for me though as I had a trigger shot so I knew exactly when. 

Lindsay that is terrible I cant imagine what they must be going through I just can't :nope: it really hits you when it's close to home like that too. So not fair why do these things have to happen?! :-( 

I love your pics on fb Oakley is such a gorgeous little boy!! Also your house is looking fab!! I really liked your front door  

Kels I loved your fb pics too :cloud9: what a beautiful family you have! 

Mar :hi: hope you're doing well! 

Rach how did you get on!!? 

Well I am 5 weeks preggo but not very hopeful my symptoms are non existent or mild to say the least, I had more boob pain with lexi at this point. I think I am 50/50 for this pregnancy working out but I am prepared for more mc's before we are successful again, for now though I'm grateful to be pregnant again. I had a lot of treatment again... Clomid, steroids, intralipid, clexane, aspirin, oestrogen the trigger shot on a monitored cycle. You name it I had it!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Mel - Congrats!!!! :yipee: Sooooooooo excited for you. I don't think you will have the same symptoms this time because your body is already used to those. I really hope this works out for you this time and you don't have to go through any more MC. You have had enough!!! I think you're done!!! :thumbup:

Yes, I had a nice weekend on the boat, it was nice to get out to relax and not have to think about studying. Back to the grind this week though. I started reading 50 Shades of Gray, have you guys read that? Definitely a good book to read when you're TTC!!! :winkwink:

Thanks for your tip on the progesterone. I will see how my temps look tomorrow. I think that will make me about 5 DPO.


----------



## MarHunting

Mel congrats on the BFP - hopefully this little bean sticks like crazy.

Jess - good luck this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My 20 week US is MONDAY. We will find out if the wee kicking like crazy baby is a HE or a SHE. A many of people are convinced girl, but I'm not 100% convinced. Happy with either healthy little munchkin. :)


----------



## confusedprego

Jess your temps are GREAT this month! This is it! You and Mel are going to have babies at the sane time! So exciting! :) 

Mar - can not wait to hear what you're having! I say girl too! 

Rach I'm still waiting on news from the doctor for you lovey! 

Mel, Sam, kels - how you're doing great! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Temp looks good this morning, jess! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! Hope they stay up now. 

Any big plans for Kirks birthday?


----------



## filipenko32

Eeek I keep coming to check on you jess! Are you feeling hopeful this cycle?


----------



## MarHunting

Had our U/S today - AMAZING. Beautiful, healthy baby in there.
And for fun I attached a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







No Hot Dog Symbol Good.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Mar! Does that mean you are having a girl??? :pink:


----------



## MarHunting

BeachChica said:


> Congrats Mar! Does that mean you are having a girl??? :pink:

It sure does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

woohooo!!!!! congrats Mar!!! how exciting!! Names?? lol I know - you haven't had time to think but who knows, you might have been thinking about it already!

When are you going to test, Jess?? 
I just cooked Kirk his favorite dinner - lemon chicken with garlic green beans :) So nice to have a kitchen to cook a nice dinner in! It was so delicious! 

Off to bed (yes, already!) Lookin forward to seeing that temp tomorrow morning, Jess!


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - that's great!!! How exciting!!!

Lindsay - if my temps are still up tomorrow I will test. I had a huge dip a couple days ago so hoping that was implantation. We'll see. If that was an implantation dip, would it be too early to test? 

AFM - it's been a crazy couple of days, we are having Chris's grandparents house tented for termites on Monday so we have to get things packed up, food, open meds, etc. We also planned to go to Panama City Beach this weekend to see my Aunt and Uncle since we have to be out of the house for a few days. All this packing has me absolutely exhausted!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Sorry I have not been on here much (at all!!) I sometimes read but then B wakes up before I get round to posting.

Jess - temps looking fab. I think there has to be 3 days from implantation before hcg can be detected so I would hope testing today might show something. Keeping it all crossed for you. I always see your boat pics and it looks amazing. Boo to more studying, when will all these exams end? Well done passing the exam!! Have things got sorted with the builders/house started, no wonder OH is going to blow

Lindsey - great news about being able to cook properly. When we had out kitchen redone a couple of years ago that was bad enough and that was only for 2 weeks!! Wow look at how big Oakley is now!!! Such a gorgeous cute little boy. Love his hair, gives me hope for my blonde haired still nearly bald man!! Sorry to hear about the baby, I can't imagine that heartache :nope:

Congrats on a fab scan Mar - woo hoo for girl - any names thought out?

Hi mel!!

Rachel - how did your appointment go?

Kels - How is Chloe? She looks so grown up on the pics can't believe she is 5 months already were does the time go?

afm - benjamin is 6.5 months old!! we are still bf but started solid weaning 4 weeks ago and he is doing really well. He loves his breakfast and tea, we just introduced lunch this week. He can roll over front to back and back to front, he keeps trying to get his knees under him but no strength in his arms so keeps face planting the floor! Still got another 5 months off with him but already dreading going back to work. Will try to post more often


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I think if that was implantation a few days ago then you should see it on the test by tomorrow. I wouldn't get too discouraged that it wasn't positive today. If you look back at my chart in Nov. 2011 - I had my implantation dip at 5DPO and didn't get a positive test until 5 days later. I tested 3 days after it and it was negative then. I didn't test 4DPO bc I didn't think I was pregnant but sure enough! 
Bug treatments are the worst!! How frustrating you have to pack up everything but at least you'll be away for the weekend :) 
How's progress on the house?

Sam - so good to hear from you and so glad to hear breastfeeding is still going well!! I feel like Oakley missed out on that but I did give him EBM exclusively for 2 months and mixed in for 6, but I hope the next I can go longer. He is getting so big!! He has a lot of hair just kind of patchy - the patchiness doesn't show so much in pictures but looks like his hair will turn bright blonde like mine and Kirk's were as little kids. Going back to work really is tough, I'm considering staying home when I graduate but I'm not sure we can afford it. Might try to find part-time work. We'll see! WIll you go back full time? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## pinksmarties

You did so well bf and pumping especially with the mastitis. Luckily it was something I never got, so that on top of bf in the early days would really have finished me off. He is thriving whether it be breast or formula and that's all that matters. I will go back part time 30 hours, done over 3 days and long half day (2pm) but still might speak to my boss about cutting back to 28 hours and finishing a bit early on my half day. Doing that leaves me worse off financially with regards childcare vs income but I get a few extra hours with him so its worth it.


----------



## confusedprego

I tried so hard! I really did lol I think that was my downfall - I pumped way too much and made way too much milk but yes I'm so thrilled he's so healthy! I don't want to jinx it but he hasn't gotten sick yet - I'm sure that will come when he starts part-time daycare at the end of October. Are you guys planning on a #2???


----------



## pinksmarties

hmmm not sure, if I did it would have to be soon as I am not getting younger! TBH I REALLY struggled with new mummyhood/newborn with severe baby blues and stress for the first few months and that has frightened me off a bit. Maybe second time around wont be as bad but then I'd have a toddler to look after too. If it happens so be it but not sure it is something we would plan for like with B.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw I totally hear you! I have terrible anxiety since Oakley was born and I wonder sometimes if it's just my life and trying to balance everything or if it's a postpartum thing. I think that's why I want to try to stay home for a little while and see if that gets better. We'll see!


----------



## MarHunting

Ahhhh Jess! Did you test?

Thanks girls.... we really like the name Aria (spelled Ariah - my husband's name is Eric spelled Erich). Pumped!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, I tested yesterday I think...? Or maybe it was the day before but it was a BFN. Temps are still up so I will try again maybe tomorrow. 

Sam - its so good to hear from you!!! Glad things are going well with little Benjamin. I remember you had the blues but I am sure next time will be different. Its nice you get so much time off with him, I am sure that helps a lot. 

Mel - how are you feeling with this pregnancy? That would be nice to cut back on work at bit if you can manage it.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess the suspense is killing me - test test! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - a BFP????????


----------



## confusedprego

I think she meant BFN ....womp womp....


----------



## pinksmarties

hopefully a premonition then for the next test!


----------



## confusedprego

I hope so!!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - I have a friend with a daughter named Aria - very pretty!!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Sorry i been missing. I never got to go to that doctors appointment. I had to cancel because i needed the money more (i volunteered to work). So i need to make another appointment. I have been eating tons better and have lost almost 30 lbs. Been taking my vitamins every day! So i am hoping a baby is in the works. This is exactly what i was doing when i got pregnant before. I am extremely tired and have felt nauseous lately but there's no way i can be PG. 

Jess - i hope you get a BFP! I got everything crossed for you sweety.

Mel how are you doing? Are your symptoms getting stronger!!? :)

Lindsay - Oakley is as cute as a button! Love his cute little cheeks and smile! When are you going to try again? I think you should now! ;) 

Sam - it's so nice to hear from you! It's been an awful long time. Glad to see you're doing okay. 

Mar - Aria is what i'll be naming my girl if ever have one lol... I got it from Pretty Little Liars!! Love that show.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - Sorry, that was a typo, I got a BFN the other day. I will try to do another maybe tomorrow. We'll see. 

I leave for my trip tomorrow so that should help keep my mind of of things, I really don't feel any different. 

Mar - I love the name!!! So excited for you girl! 

Rach - you didn't make it to the doctor??? I have a super big lecture prepared for you!!! You need to get there girl!!! An exam will be really important to get you on your way to your BFP!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Rach congrats on weight loss, i always try to lose loads of weight before pregnancy I think it helps. When will u make another appointment?

Jess eeeek test :test: and have a great trip! 

Afm symptoms pretty weak going to try to get a scan next week so will find out soon enough!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls!! 

Rach - no appointment?! I think you should call ASAP to make another one! With all the weight loss and an exam - you'll def get preggo! Where are you in your cycle now? 

Jess - I'm on the edge of my seat!! I hope you test this morning! You should so you know if you can drink on your getaway :) 

Mel - don't worry about no symptoms especially if you're still on the steroids! My symtpoms didn't kick in until around my first scan which was near 7 weeks and then I thought I was dying lol Although I'd have like an hour I felt fine and would freak out and I"m sure the same will happen again next time. 

AFM - working from home today. We are having our first get together this weekend over here and throwing a going away party for a friend of mine moving to california and we still have some work to do on the house. All that is left is some trim and painting our stairwell but it really has to get done so we can get the inspector out here and get the rest of the construction loan. 
Oakley's starting to pull himself up on things and can stand by himself for the most part and loves to walk while we hold his hands so I think we're close to him taking his first steps! crazy! 
Someone asked when we're going to have another and honestly I would love to start trying again but it's just a bad time financially and bad timing with school - not sure if I should wait and try to get a job or just decide to stay home from the start. I am really scared if I stay home for even a year no one will want to hire me because I've been out of the field. Science changes overnight practically so it may be tough. I have a big meeting on Monday with my committee that I think will help me realize how much longer I have. My mom works for one of the health institutes in baltimore so she's going to be asking around if anyone would want to hire me and if I could get a job lined up I think my committee would be more willing to let me go, but we'll see!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - i understand about your job. I agree when you say science changes over night. I can only imagine! Maybe trying to get a job first could sweeten things up? Everything always works out the way it's meant to. Regardless if you try now or wait a bit, you're gonna end up with the results you're suppose to! :) I can't believe Oakley can pull himself up! Just doesn't seem real. He's growing up!! I'm sorry if i struck a nerve about asking if you were gonna have another baby. I totally get why! :)

Mel - i can't wait to hear about your scan! I truly do think you will have no problems anymore. I feel it deep within my heart, but that is all i'm going to say about that! I got everything crossed for you!!!!!! Are you hoping for another girl or do you want a boy this time? I know you will love it regardless of the sex, but i was just wondering! 

Jess - i got up this morning to stalk your chart only to find out you haven't got to it yet. Wahhh!! lol.. praying for your sweety! I surely hope you get that BFP!!!

AFM - last month i had a REALLY weird AF. I had my cycle for 15 short days. The AF before that was very very light. Almost non-existent. I'm kinda thinking the non-existent one was technically not even AF and the one i just got over was. Anywho, i'm CD 13 today i believe. I think it may just be work, but i've been extremely tired. It sucks. I don't work well with being tired. So miserable lol. I got my FX'd for a BFP this month. Last night we BD'd and it was very nice! Definitely baby making material lol. Wish i was a tad bit further in my cycle so it would count ;)


----------



## confusedprego

No worries, Rach! I've just been thinking about it a lot lately. Kirk doesn't even want to talk about it right now because things are so crazy between my school and the house so I just consider all the possibilities on my own which is dangerous! haha. I think I'd like to get pregnant around my 30th birthday next year - hoping to be on my way to a new job then - not sure if it's bad to get a job and then get pregnant right away but I guess I can do whatever haha. 

I have everything crossed for you, hun! dropping 30lbs is no joke and I'm so proud of you! Keep it up and focus on yourself and that baby will follow right behind!! Oh and keep up that baby love making! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach- so well done losing 30lb, i know how hard it is as I have done it before and need to do it again. Its a great feeling though when it does come off. I agree with the other ladies to rebook that appointment as they might help you understand your cycles better.

Mar - love the name Aria.

Linds - sounds like a nice weekend planned, what other works still need to be done yet on the house?

Jess -


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - just popping in for a quick post to say hi. The witch got me yesterday so it's on to another cycle for me. 

Got to Panama City Beach yesterday afternoon. We had a nice drive and made good time. Looking forward to spending the weekend with my aunt and uncle. I will check in with you later.


----------



## babydust818

Awh man... i'm sorry Jess. You and i both will get that bfp this cycle!

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww sorry Jess, hope AF isn't to hard on you and you can still enjoy being with your Aunt. I was meaning to come back to my post above when B woke up but never got chance after that as OH came home (was away 3 weeks).

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.

afm - looks like B is getting a cough/cold as he has been increasingly coughing more the last day or so and now rivers of snot pouring from his nose! I was hoping it was his teeth coming through but obviously not. Last time he was ill with broncioltis he was still in our room but now he is in his own. We have the monitor but its not the same as being with them.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh no, Sam! Poor Ben!! I've been so fortunate with Oakley *knock on wood* he hasn't gotten sick yet! I bet I'm in for a bad one when he goes to daycare in October. I bet you're glad to have DH back! Have you started any solids with Ben? 

Jess - :( I thought your chart was looking so good! Ok, well back to stalking and now you can have some drinks on your mini-vaca!! 

Mel - your pics on facebook are just too cute! I can see the personality bursting out of your little one!! 

Rach - Let us know when you rebook that appointment! Hopefully it'll be to confirm pregnancy!! :) 

AFM - we are throwing a good friend a going away party tonight and I've been cleaning all day - happy to sit and take a break for a minute but I'm sure there is something else I should be doing!


----------



## pinksmarties

yes we have been on solids for 4 weeks now, just introduced lunch last week so on 3 meals a day plus bf's. Seems like I am back to newborn he is feeding every 1.5 -2 hours alternating bf and solids!! This weaning malarky is difficult but nice to see him trying new foods and enjoying it so much.

I am sure you have done everything for the party so relax and enjoy.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink weaning is so messy too isn't it!? I'm going to get one of those painting overalls for lexi! 

Aww thanks Lindsay I know she does have character! She's started waving at me now lol!
And she's so interested in everything, I find it amazing that 5.5 month olds can be like that, i thought they were dumb until they were one!! :haha: how did your party go? 

Aww jess damn it!! Damn that :af: are you feeling ok about or are you really disappointed? :hugs: I love the pic of you and your man on fb you make such a lovely couple. At least you can have some drinks too :wine: 

Rach, I hope your next doc appt does confirm a pregnancy as Lindsay says. Let us know , don't leave it too long Hun.

Afm: well I've been having bad sickness but I had that with my 4th mc so it means little although I'd still rather have it than not. The thing that is making me think this pregnancy is not going to work out is that I've not been having any period type cramps - I had lots with lexi and took it as a sign things were growing. Anyway I'll likely get a scan in the next week. The gp has arranged for the early pregnancy unit to call me tomorrow to arrange a scan


----------



## confusedprego

Mel - I only had period cramps with my miscarriage and not with Oakley, so I wouldn't put too much into that! I think the period cramps are your uterus growing and since you just majorly stretched out your uterus with Lexi, I don't think you would get that again - just a thought! When's your scan?? I haven't checked your journal since this weekend!


----------



## confusedprego

oh you just said it should be this week - I can't wait to see your new little one!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Lindsay that makes me feel better! I just really haven't felt much at all maybe it's already stretched out like you said. I kind of had a more full pressure feeling with lexi though and bladder pressure almost straight away but not now. Well my scan is tomorrow morning at 9.30am! One thing is for sure my sickness is terrible, worse than I've ever known but i can't really 'feel' anything going on down there if you know what I mean!!


----------



## babydust818

like they say, every pregnancy is different! I sure do feel this is another rainbow Mel! Let us know what the doctors say! Worse sickness? Maybe twins!!!!!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## HappilyTTC

Hi, ya'll! I'm new here. Trying to figure out this baby thing. 

I have been diagnosed as PCOS, but that was a few years ago. I've since exercised and lost about 40 pounds, though after I got married I gained about 18 of them back. Still 22 pounds lost isn't bad and all the cysts are gone, so that's great. :winkwink:

I'm almost "geriatric" or that's what the doctor told me. I'll be 35 in September. My husband and I had a miscarriage back in January; I was just a month pregnant, so I didn't even know. I mean, I explained the symptoms to my doctor at my appointment two days later and he told me that's what it was after listening and looking around inside. 

After that, I had a sonogram which revealed a CL cyst and the appearance of the beginnings of a pregnancy. Random timing for my sonogram to happen just around that time, but it did.

And then... nothing.

Since all of that, my periods have been N U T S. 28 days then 47 days than 48 days...

For a couple of months after that, the hubs and I have felt like maybe we shouldn't pursue being parents after all. 

Cut to recently...about a month ago, he and I decided we really wanna try. We were CRAZY hopeful this month because I missed my period... I was two weeks late. I tested and tested and negative and negative.... and then my period came... today.

And I am soooo sad. Sooo very sad. I mean, it's not like I walk around sad, but I definitely feel it.

Anyways, that's my journey. Hoping for a BFP soon. :crib:

Baby dust to all of you! Hopefully, it will sprinkle my way and soon!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydust818

Welcome Happily to our crazy TTC world! All of us girls have been following eachother for about 2 years now! Me no luck as far as getting a baby, but almost all have! :) I hope you get your rainbow soon. I know how hard it is trying with no such luck. Don't let your doctors tell you that you're 'geriatric". Anything is possible! Good luck to you this cycle. I know about the uncertainty of cycle length. Mine varies all different lengths. We will get there! We will get our babies. Just keep trucking and trying.


----------



## HappilyTTC

We can do this!

When I go running, I tell myself that if one body is capable, my body has to be capable. (I hate running.)

This situation should be no different- barring any unknowns or total abnormalities. 

If one body can get pregnant, our bodies should be able to. :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Welcome happily. 35 is not that old. I was 38 when I was of and had my son but being called an elderly primagravida isn't nice!!! Fingers crossed you get your bfp soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Welcome Happily!! You have a great attitude and you will get your baby! Are you charting or using OPKs or anything like that? We all love chart stalking so let us know! I got pregnant last July 4th that ended at 9 weeks with a missed miscarriage - the baby didn't make it past 6 weeks 5 days and I had a D&C. I took two months off and was fortunate enough to get pregnant again in November and had Oakley July 27th of last year. Can't believe he's already almost 1! 
So - welcome - we've all had hardships in the TTC - some more than others - but we can definitely help get you there too! :) 

Mel - thinking of you today!! let us know how your scan goes ASAP - I'm going to go check your journal because I think you might have already had it due to time difference!


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> Welcome Happily!! You have a great attitude and you will get your baby! Are you charting or using OPKs or anything like that?

I have not charted or used anything! No real idea where to start or which is the best OPK. :wacko:

I have been tracking my periods on a little app on my iphone for "ovulation" purposes, but my periods have been wacky lately due to weight gain. I lost 40, but then gained 18 pounds back. 

Where do I start? What's best?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls they said my scan was good, strong heartbeat etc but it's 3-4 days behind my dates, they said not to worry about that at this stage. I'm quite happy but I have another scan in a few weeks, I'm going to move it to when I'm 9 weeks and not ten as I'll not be able to wait that long! Anyway I'm 7.1 weeks and measuring 6.4 days so it's not massively out but we will see anything can happen cant it?! Well her exact words were it's measuring between 6.5 and 7 weeks and that they can't be accurate at this stage. Lexi measured a few days behind at first then she crept to over a week ahead!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - I found fertility friend to be the best and a lot of the girls on this board use it. Fertilityfriend.com you just need a basal body thermometer and you can get them at any drug store. They're more accurate than your typical thermometer going out two decimal places instead of one. Fertility friend has a great tutorial that explains how charting works but basically you take your temperature every morning at the same time before you get out of bed and after you've ovulated your temperatures will rise at least .3 degrees and will stay up until right before AF shows or if you're pregnant it will just stay up. So, that's a good way to tell if you've ovulated but does not predict it. That's where the OPKs come in. There are cheap OPKs they sell on amazon and those you use until there you get a second line that is darker than the control line - that means you'll be ovulating in the next 24hrs most likely and it's time to get to business! Some ladies use the cheap ones until they think it's positive and then use a "smiley" OPK from clearblue - they're a lot more expensive but really clear if you're ovulating! 

Mel - so exciting! I don't blame you for wanting to move your scan date up! So nice you're doctor is accommodating to you! They would only scan me extra when I was having pains or something lol.


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> Happily - I found fertility friend to be the best and a lot of the girls on this board use it. Fertilityfriend.com you just need a basal body thermometer and you can get them at any drug store. They're more accurate than your typical thermometer going out two decimal places instead of one. Fertility friend has a great tutorial that explains how charting works but basically you take your temperature every morning at the same time before you get out of bed and after you've ovulated your temperatures will rise at least .3 degrees and will stay up until right before AF shows or if you're pregnant it will just stay up. So, that's a good way to tell if you've ovulated but does not predict it. That's where the OPKs come in. There are cheap OPKs they sell on amazon and those you use until there you get a second line that is darker than the control line - that means you'll be ovulating in the next 24hrs most likely and it's time to get to business! Some ladies use the cheap ones until they think it's positive and then use a "smiley" OPK from clearblue - they're a lot more expensive but really clear if you're ovulating!

Wow! Thanks for that great info! I just downloaded the fertility friend app on my phone. I'll be stopping for the clear blue OPKs on the way home! 

I'm so beyond excited to be better equipped!

:baby::crib::yellow::pop:


----------



## confusedprego

No problem! And if you can - give us a link to your chart :) we can help you analyze it!


----------



## BeachChica

Hello everyone! :wave:

Mel - so great your scan went well. A couple days is nothing to worry about. They cannot really get perfect measurements at that stage. 

Rach - you are shrinking away before our eyes!!! Way to go with the weight loss girl!!! Here's my lecture part... did you rebook your appt???

Sam - so sorry that little Ben is not feeling well!!

Lindsay - how are things doing with the house. Are you completely done now? 

Mar - How are you doing girl?

Kelsey - FB photos are sooo cute!!

Welcome Happily! I use fertility friend as well - you can stalk my charts below. Let me know if you have any questions. I have used it for years and absolutely love it. I feel lost on what's going on with my body when I don't temp so I like to do it even when I am taking a break from TTC. 

AFM - had a nice weekend with my aunt. Didn't get out too much because my aunt hasn't been feeling well but still had a great time. It was nice to get away. Since the damn witch got me (still spotting a bit) I'm on to next cycle!


----------



## babydust818

Mel - i am so happy your appt went well!! Maybe it's another girl?! :) What is the actual date of your next appt? Oh and when is your EDD?!?

Jess - whoa already CD7? Where did the last week go? I'm glad you got to spend some time with your aunt! Sorry she's not feeling well. I will call the doctors on Tuesday, okay??? lol

Happily - good luck with all the charting and OPK's! If you want to get pregnant ASAP, charting your temps will help a lot. It will let you see what your body is gonna do. We are here for support! Don't hesitate to ask anything! :)

Lindsay - did you ever decide on what you were wanting to do with your job? I remember you said something about researching m/c's. How is the house coming along? and how is little man?

AFM - we been BDing like crazy this month. I'm hoping it's gonna stick!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - let the chart stalking begin! Everything is pretty much done with the house - we are trying to get the bank to come inspect next week! Can't wait for that last check! How's everything with your house going?? 

Rach - why not call today to get the appointment?! I've got everything crossed for you this month! keep up the BD!! 

Hope everyone is doing great!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> No problem! And if you can - give us a link to your chart :) we can help you analyze it!

How do I add the chart to my signature? :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - the way I do is when I'm looking at my chart there are words you can click on above that say "Home, Data, View, Analysis, Sharing and Chart Settings". Click on "Sharing" and then click "Get Codes" - there are 4 codes there you can get. The kind you need for this site is the "bbcode" which is the lower two. The top code puts the chart in your signature and the bottom code just puts the link that says "My Ovulation Chart". Let me know if that works! :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> Happily - the way I do is when I'm looking at my chart there are words you can click on above that say "Home, Data, View, Analysis, Sharing and Chart Settings". Click on "Sharing" and then click "Get Codes" - there are 4 codes there you can get. The kind you need for this site is the "bbcode" which is the lower two. The top code puts the chart in your signature and the bottom code just puts the link that says "My Ovulation Chart". Let me know if that works! :)

I tried and it says that I have too many lines. I am thinking maybe that's a special privilege and I have not been a member long enough. It says I cannot enter html code into my signature.


----------



## confusedprego

Hm...I don't know! maybe they limit how much stuff we can have on there.

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## confusedprego

oh did you try the bbcode? Maybe I directed you to the wrong one - try one of the other codes. I know one of them isn't compatible here - do any of you other ladies know which one she is supposed to use?


----------



## pinksmarties

Don't think it related to length of membership. You might have to delete/combine on one line some of the writings on your signature, Thats what I had to do when I started adding links etc.


----------



## BeachChica

Happily - like Pink said, it has to do with the amount of writing you already have on your signture. I would add the link to the chart and then start seeing how much other stuff you can add from there (add the other stuff in stages).


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls!!! How has everyone been??

Happy Canada Day from up here and Happy 4th of July in a couple more.

I'm feeling good - this little girl has a thing for kicking me through the night now. It's already waking me up, can't wait to see if this continues the bigger and the harder the kicks are. 

Welcome Happily. I was the last newest addition in January and these girls have been awesome along my little adventure and now I'm 5 1/2 months along :)


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, mar! How fun she's already kicking you a lot! Oakley never woke me up but man he started to hurt he would kick so hard by the end! I miss that feeling a lot - really looking forward to it again. The first month after he came out was weird not feeling him anymore. Soak it up! When is your next appt? Can we get a bump pic?! :) 

Jess - getting ready for o?! How's the house coming along?


----------



## babydust818

It's prob just me over thinking and being wishful but the last day my nipples are very sensitive. They tickle and itch at times. Hopefully it's a good sign and not me over analyzing crap!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fingers crossed Rachel, do you know when you might have ov'd? You bd looks good!! Have you made another appointment yet?

Jess - fab pics of the plot, looks like a lovely area can't wait to see more progression.

Mar - feeling the kicks are great aren't they. I miss it too, even the constant hiccups from him at 3am though!!

Hi Kels, Mel, Lindsay


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls.... no hiccups yet but honestly, this child is awake almost as long as I am. There are very few moments in the day when she is not kicking or punching or flipping. haha!!

Here's a shot of me last weekend... 22 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







1012610_627149009512_1994116932_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confusedprego

Aw you look adorable Mar!! and I miss the hiccups too! Oakley was the same and was ALWAYS moving and I realized why when he came out and even in his sleep he was moving lol. 

Jess - ready for O????


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great 4th (and Canada Day!) Sorry I have been MIA! Had a crazy week of work with quarter end and then Chris and I had a long weekend planned out on the boat! Had a few boat issues though so we decided to cut our trip short and now we are home. :( Boooo!!!

Mar - you look great!!! Time is really flying! 

Mel - when was your next appointment? I can't remember. Hope everything is going ok. 

Kelsey - your FB pics are so cute!!!

Rach - how was the concert? 

Sam, Lindsay - how are you girls doing? 
AFM- Not sure about O! Hopefully it did not happen the last couple days. Meant to get storm BDing in but we were up so late with friends that by the time we did get to bed I was exhausted! The house is coming along great now. We have had a lot of rain which is slowing things down but I am just glad it has started! I will be running out there tomorrow so should have some pics up on FB!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. I had to go into work Friday, Saturday and Sunday but just for an hour or so, and we spent the rest of the day at the pool - so nice! I really got some color even though I was good about sunscreen. 

Jess - I'm hoping the O is still to come! Get the BD in now!  Your plot is looking great! :)


----------



## babydust818

Can you still have a successful pregnancy if you conceived like CD26? Was wondering if that's why my books were hurting a few days ago? My LP is usually 11-12 days according to ff. So that would bring me to CD37 which is normal for me...


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I think some women just have that long of a cycle so it's definitely possible - fingers crossed! You doing OPKs or temping lately?? when's that doc appointment, missy?! 

Jess - about to check your chart but I think you're still in for O - keeping everything crossed for you too! Looks like you're making nice progress on your house - so exciting! Do you guys think you'll stay there a long time? 

Mel - haven't checked your journal in a while - will try to today - hope everything is going great! 

Sam and Kels - Hope you girls and your bubs are doing great :) 

Mar and Happily - Hi!! 

AFM - I have a few more days of work before vacation! we're going to NC for some beach time with Kirk's family and I can't wait!! We are also getting our house inspected/appraised today to get the rest of the construction loan money - I am beyond excited to close this chapter of our lives and really just get the money!! haha 

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## babydust818

No temping and no OPKs. I feel really achy and have period like cramps today. Either AF is coming or it's baby implanting itself ;) Let's hope it's #2.

Lindsay woooHOOOO to vacation!!! Hope you have a lot of fun!! I love going to beaches. So relaxing and soothing. How did things go with the appraisal?


----------



## confusedprego

Did you make that appointment yet??? Hoping you'll be going in to confirm pregnancy soon here! Early pregnancy really does feel like AF is coming any second! Appraisal was good! She said congratulations as she left so I assume that means we'll see the check in the mail here shortly!!!! ahhhh - can't believe it's over! Well - the upstairs inside is done! Now we just have to do the basement and the outside/yard!


----------



## babydust818

that's awesome!!! glad to hear everything went well. i always sleep better when i have a sense of accomplishment and i bet the house is ALWAYS on your mind. this vacation will be exactly what you need!! i haven't booked an appt (of course). With my luck it will be next week and i'll have AF.


----------



## HappilyTTC

babydust818 said:


> No temping and no OPKs. I feel really achy and have period like cramps today. Either AF is coming or it's baby implanting itself ;) Let's hope it's #2.
> 
> Lindsay woooHOOOO to vacation!!! Hope you have a lot of fun!! I love going to beaches. So relaxing and soothing. How did things go with the appraisal?


I hope it's #2 as well!!!

Good luck!

Exciting!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## confusedprego

Yes, Rach - the house is on my mind always! My face has been broken out for months stressing about it and finally this morning its starting to clear up! Hopefully vacation will clear ny mind :) well keep us updated with your testing/af and if the witch shows you have to promise us you will call the doc that day! Get you on some Clomid or something! 

Jess - looks like you o'd! Good Bd timing too :) hope they stay up - when will you start progesterone? 

Happily - great Bd schedule! You doing opks too?


----------



## babydust818

I promise! As for this morning.... i woke up, took my vitamins and now i feel nauseous. I tested and of course a BFN. If my theory is correct above ^^ then i would only be 7-9dpo. So it would be very early. Had a dream last night i kept testing and the little cheapies had a faint positive, then i did a clearblue digi and when i went to go check on it the battery in it had already died. I went to push a button and it said NO on it lol. WTF! I'm sure i'm just thinking too much into everything. I couldn't sleep at all last night. Idk if it was thinking about that or i just couldn't sleep. I have gas today as well. The cramping has subsided for now. I guess we will see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## babydust818

Well i just got home from work and noticed the red river was trying to make its way in :nope: So i called to make that appt. They'll have to do an annual first on July 22nd and then she we could talk about fertility at another appt. How dumb is that?! Whatever. I am def gonna keep this appt and see where it goes from here.


----------



## MarHunting

I've just been catching up and got pretty excited for the first thread on this page...then I saw your last one - sh*t! I hope your doctor's appointments can give you some answers... stupid you have to go twice to get what you're looking for.


----------



## HappilyTTC

babydust818 said:


> Well i just got home from work and noticed the red river was trying to make its way in :nope: So i called to make that appt. They'll have to do an annual first on July 22nd and then she we could talk about fertility at another appt. How dumb is that?! Whatever. I am def gonna keep this appt and see where it goes from here.

That is so annoying. My doctor is the same way. My husband has to go for three different tests before the doctor will even consider putting me on Clomid, but at every appointment the doctor reminds me how I will be a geriatric pregnancy and that it is just worse the longer it takes. My husband barely started a job with the state, so he barely received insurance. This is a tought thing.

So sorry AF is trying to make her appearance!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hoping your appointment on the 22nd is about more than the annual, so you can at least get a little bit of help!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry Rach :( Try to bring up TTC with the doctor at your annual appointment. I think it depends on the doctor you get! At least you have it scheduled and you can get on your way to making the next appointment! Make that second appointment while you're still in the office - please!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Rach I was really hoping good things might come from all your symptoms. I would still mention your fertility worries at the first appointment anyway.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA, I'm back in study mode, Ugh! 

Lindsay - sounds like everything is going great on the house. Is there more work you guys are planning to do? Yes, we are planning to stay at our new house for a long time, we built it with the mindset of it being our "forever" house, but we'll see. 

Rach - I am sorry the witch got you! I am glad you got your appt booked. I would definitely bring up your fertility issues at the appt, the doctor may talk to you about it then. 

Mel - how is everything going with this pregnancy? 

Sam - how are thing going with Benjamin? 

Mar - your next appt is coming up soon isn't it? 

Happily - how ar things going this cycle? 

AFM - I am not sure what's gongs on with my cycle this month, it's all over the place. I am not even sure if I O'd. I did have a little bit of soreness in my boobs today. :shrug:


----------



## HappilyTTC

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA, I'm back in study mode, Ugh!
> Happily - how ar things going this cycle?
> 
> AFM - I am not sure what's gongs on with my cycle this month, it's all over the place. I am not even sure if I O'd. I did have a little bit of soreness in my boobs today. :shrug:

Thanks for asking!!! My cycle is super wonky, but I THINK I ovulated this week. EWCM was there. We BDed a lot this last week.

Now, I'm in the TWW, but I am still going to BD every other day just in case I miscalculated. 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Mel - just saw your official announcement on FB! Congrats!!! :yipee: So happy for you! Glad everything is going great! Will you find out whether you are having a boy or girl this time?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - looks like you o'd! You going to start progesterone? 
The house should be done according to the bank and we should get the rest of the money by the time we get back from vacation. We will start on the basement in the fall probably and kirk is dying to get started on the yard when we get back. 

We are in the outer banks right now and Oakley loves the beach! It's so cute. He's cutting another tooth though so we are having rough nights but it's still an awesome trip :)


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!

Back from the outer banks - such a great place! we'd never been before and I'm definitely in love! Oakley did great on the drive both to and from but would not sleep so I was the entertainer for the 5hr trip! If only there had been a camera on me haha I probably looked really silly some of the time but he enjoyed it :) Oakley loved the beach, which was really nice and the waves were tiny so we could actually bring him out in the water. Sad it's over but happy to be home again! 

Jess - your temps are looking good!! when will you test? 

How's everyone else doing?? 

Oakley's first birthday is a week from today - I can't believe it! Makes me a little sad time is going by so quickly! Hope we'll be lucky enough to have another in the next year or so. Might start trying again in January - we'll see!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - welcome back! Glad you had a nice trip! Your pics looked beautiful! 

How is everyone else doing? 
Temps are still up for me, I will probably wait a couple more days to test. I did not start the progesterone because I wasn't feeling like this woud be the lucky cycle but we'll see. I need to get some more OPKs, just waiting to see what happens with AF and then I'll probably order some on EBay. 
My next exam is a week from Monday so I have been studying like a made person since the 4th of July weekend. So ready for this to be over!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Well I am in a bit of a shock but I got a BFP today!!! ..and unlike some of the others the test line is darker than the control line!!! eeeek!!! I started my progesterone this morning, all my pills and calling the doc! I have attached a pic below.
 



Attached Files:







07222013.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## HappilyTTC

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls! Well I am in a bit of a shock but I got a BFP today!!! ..and unlike some of the others the test line is darker than the control line!!! eeeek!!! I started my progesterone this morning, all my pills and calling the doc! I have attached a pic below.

Congratulations!!!!

That's so awesome! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jess that is AWESOME! That is great news darlin!! To see the line THAT dark is exactly what i wanted to see!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

AFM i went to the gyno today! The doctor was SO nice. He actually sat and talked to me a little bit about fertility. I was so happy to be able to talk to him about everything. He did the annual and checked my ovaries with his hands. He said from what he could feel/see my ovaries look fine. He talked to me about my weight a little bit and i told him i've lost 50 lbs and he was very happy with that. I told him how i've been trying 2 years now after the miscarriage and still not pregnant. He told me i could have PCOS but with me having regular periods that makes him wonder that i may not have it. He told me to keep losing weight. He said another option would be to have Andrew come in for a SA and if everything comes back okay he could put me on 4 months of clomid, but he would want to do an ultrasound before he does. They drew 2 tubes of blood so they can make sure my blood sugar is okay and that my thyroid is okay. They said they'd call me back with results. So until then.... i am going to keep losing this weight and hopefully get pregnant by the end of the year!!

Oh and he also said something about discharge. He said he saw a little too much for his liking. I'm sitting here thinking are you sure it's not sperm? LOL.


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG Jess woo hoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So very excited to see the pic -eeek!! Fab news the line os so dark. When is your Dr appointment?

Rachel - glad your appointment went so well and now you have things being looked into so hopefully you'll have your bfp this year. LOL about the discharge!!


----------



## confusedprego

Omg jess I'm so excited for you! That is an impressive line! Let us know asap when you get an appointment! Woohooooooooooo :)


----------



## MarHunting

OMG JESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sticky Vibes coming at ya :)

Rachel the appointment sounds like it went really well. Def. on a better track now!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am excited! I am getting betas done tomorrow morning at 9:30am and again on Thursday. 

Rach - so glad your appointment went well. Does Andrew have insurance with his work? A SA might not be a bad idea. Congrats in the weight loss!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - great news about the doc! weird about the discharge! Isn't there some dietary thing you can eat to loosen discharge? or am I just making that up? I'm so proud of you for losing 50lbs!! That's such an accomplishment! How have you done it? 

Jess - can't wait to hear about your betas! that line looks great!! :)


----------



## babydust818

Yup Andrew has insurance and i'm not sure about the dietary food. Never heard of that. I've never really noticed the extra discharge? I don't even know why it's a concern? lol. As far as the weight loss... i've lost a total of 50 lbs from my heaviest, but have lost 38 lbs since April 30th. I'm just eating 1200-1300 cals a day. Trying to work out 4/5 times a week and eating as clean as possible with lots of water.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like the best way to lose the weight, I know what its like and you are doing an amazing job. I really have to get back into it as 3/4 of my wardrobe I can't wear now as its too small. The only thing I can think about with regards discharge is maybe too much/too thick may stop the little swimmers getting through,


----------



## confusedprego

That's great, Rach! How much more do you plan to lose? Sounds like you're right on track to getting preggo! 

Jess - how you doing today?! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## babydust818

Sam i certainly know what you mean by 3/4 of wardrobe not fitting. That was basically my closet. I stayed close to like 4 shirts that i wore constantly bcz nothing else fit and like hell if i'm going to go out and buy clothes that are a bigger size. Starting is the hardest part. You're probably right about the discharge. Wonder if there's a pill they can give me to help that?

Linds i got HUGE so my goal is to lose another 100 lbs. Hoping to be where i wanna be by May 1st of next year. Even if i get pregnant before then, i'd make a promise to God that i'd do my best in controlling what i eat so i can keep losing while pregnant. I'd talk to a doctor about it first, but i'm sure it would be a good idea.


----------



## confusedprego

Good for you Rach! Keep it up - you can do it! and Def talk to your doc about still losing weight while preggers if that happens! I know they always tell you to stop dieting when you get preggers.


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls! 

Rach - that is so great about the weight loss. Ousound really motivated so you will reach your goal girl! Do you have another follow-up with the doc?

Sam - I have not been good about keeping up with journals but I saw in yours that you have been having a tough time so sending you a big hug! 

Mel- how are you feeling with the new pregnancy? Are you all excited over there about the new Royal baby?

Lindsay - how are things going with the house? Did you get your final draft?

Mar, happily - how are you girls feeling? 

Kelsey :wave: if your stalking

AFM - had my beta done today. Not sure if I will have my results tomorrow as they said the progesterone takes an extra day. Having other blood draw on Thursday morning. I thought I just had a lab appointment Thursday but today I got an automated message confirming an appointment with doctor so I don't know. I am going to call tomorrow to see. I was actually trying to lose a few pounds myself, about 10-12, so I will probably just need to put that on hold for now.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Jess- doing okay. Thanks for asking! Took a test this morning (14 DPO) and it was negative, so I am just waiting for AF to show now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hugs happily, fingers crossed for the next cycle..

jess how are you feeling? I hope you get your betas tomorrow so you get some idea. Living th he house pics it looks like it will be huge! Hope this means a new start, New house for your new family.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sam, I hope so. Praying maybe 7 will be my lucky number!


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - any signs of AF?


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> Happily - any signs of AF?

Still nothing. Thanks for asking! I am just sitting here waiting and wondering. There's not even anything showing in my CM right now. I bought those FRERs last night and still have two digital epts, so if I don't have anything by either tomorrow or Friday morning, I am testing with an FRER. I guess I can still have my *fingers crossed* for now, huh? :blush:


----------



## confusedprego

Definitely! I've got everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## babydust818

The doctors office called and said all my blood work came back normal. Now what? Should i call them and schedule another appointment? Maybe to get Andrew a SA?


----------



## korink26

Oh my god oh my God I am so excited for you Jessie!!! I can't believe it's been that long since I've been on this site so much excitement in our group! Jessie I wish I could run to your house and hug you sending big hugs your way.
Rachel so excited that you had your doctors appointment funny you mention the discharge Because my doctor said that I had a lot of discharge but she was not concerned. when trying to get pregnant I drink grapefruit juice that helps make it Runnier. That is awesome that your doctor listens to you and is so willing to help you get pregnant I am so excited for you.
Okay I have to go feed Khloe but when I saw all of the good news I had to quick get on and write something we're doing good here cannot believe Khloe will be seven months old Lindsay I cannot believe Oakley is going to be one year old how far this group has come.
Sorry if I have spelling or other grammatical errors I am on talk to text so it's not hearing all of my words and Chloe is crying so it's picking up her crying and making up random words. Goodbye for now I will be checking in soon can't wait to hear about all the excitement in this group again Jesse I am so excited for you I cannot even tell you Rachel I'm so excited for you to because I feel like you'll be not far behind her so proud of your weight-loss you are one smoking hot bitch


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Kelsey - so good to hear from you and glad everything is going well with Khloe! 

Rach - definitely call from another appointment to see what's next. Maybe he will prescribe the Clomid. Your FB pics are awesome! How did you get that pics with you and all the guys?

AFM - stayed home today to study as my exam is on Monday. It's going to be a crazy weekend but I will be glad to get it over with!!! I have betas again tomorrow. Called my doctors office today for my results from yesterday but they did not call me back so I guess I will get them tomorrow. Had a lot of weird twinges today so hopefully everything is going ok in there.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - def make another appointment. They may give you the clomid without getting Andrew a SA. If he has insurance it may not be a bad idea to get him scheduled for one anyway - would he be up for that? 

Jess - what time do you go for betas? I can't wait to hear! 

Happily - keep us updated today :) 

Kelsey - so good to hear from you! I know - our babies are growing up so fast!! When are you guys planning for another? You had said it'd probably be pretty quick - are you still breastfeeding? Hope you're doing great, hun!

Sam, Mar and Mel - Hope you girls are doing great too!


----------



## babydust818

Good point Lindsay! I guess i'll call and ask what the next step would be. 

Jess i got to meet 3DD and Daughtry. This guy was taking the pictures and uploaded them to his flickr account. Gave me the site and i could download it! :) I had such a great time. It was so quick that i couldn't really process much. I'm just glad i have the picture to look back at! :) How are things with you? Sounds like everything is good so far. Twinges are great news as you already know! I hate waiting on dr. offices to call. Seems like eternity. Esp when you're dying to find out news. Keep us posted.

Kels it was SOOO nice hearing from you! I miss you sooo much. I'm glad Miss Khloe is doing good. I as well can't believe she's 7months and Oakley is almost a year. I am so very happy we all have stayed connected. It's so neat! So happy and thankful i have y'all to vent to! Have you saw the new Challenge is on MTV? You've prob not been able to watch it, but it's a good one! 

Okay i've got to go now.... to work i go. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Still no :witch: .

But...

I took an FRER this morning and nothing. 16 DPO. If I ovulated after I am assuming I did, there is no way I am pregnant. The last day we had sex was July 10th, and it's now 15 days after that. You would think that I'd show something by now, huh?

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Happily_Me_TX/test_zps56d2d9bf.jpg

Keep you posted if I see that :witch: !


----------



## BeachChica

At the doctors office now, I will update later with my numbers from Tuesday!!

Happily - do you temp the whol month or just around O? I think it helps to see the whole month. I took some OPKs this month early which were getting dark but not a peak. Then I missed a couple days of BDing during the 4th of July weekend. When I did another OPKs after it was completely negative. But looking at my temps it looks like I O'd after that, so you just never know!


----------



## HappilyTTC

BeachChica said:


> At the doctors office now, I will update later with my numbers from Tuesday!!
> 
> Happily - do you temp the whol month or just around O? I think it helps to see the whole month. I took some OPKs this month early which were getting dark but not a peak. Then I missed a couple days of BDing during the 4th of July weekend. When I did another OPKs after it was completely negative. But looking at my temps it looks like I O'd after that, so you just never know!

I just started temping several days ago, but I will be doing it all month. :thumbup: I had some issues with the first BBT I bought, so I exchanged it and got the other one in this weekend. 

Yay to the update!


----------



## confusedprego

hm - you would think you would see it by now, Happily but you never know! If AF does show herself then I'll look forward to analyzing your chart next month! we'll get you there :) 

Jess - can't wait to hear!! I'll check in later :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Happily I was stalking your chart but wasn't sure why there was only a few temp readings. Like Lindsey says you would have thought AF would be here now, maybe you did ov later than your thought.

Jess - waiting to here your result/drs appointment.

Kels - so glad everything is going great with beautiful Klhoe. Its amazing how time flies, B will be 8 months next week.

Linds -what are you doing for Oakleys birthday?


----------



## HappilyTTC

pinksmarties said:
 

> Happily I was stalking your chart but wasn't sure why there was only a few temp readings. Like Lindsey says you would have thought AF would be here now, maybe you did ov later than your thought.

I just got my new basal thermometer this past weekend. :thumbup: I started temping the day I got it so I would be used to it.


----------



## BeachChica

Happily - I will be loking forward to stalking your chart as well!! I actually love temping, it makes me feel like I am more in touch with what is going on with my body. 

Well I am back from the doctors. Things are looking good. Here are my results from Tuesday:
Beta: 9371
Prog: 26.6
My Beta's put me in the 6 week range (they should be over 18,000 now) and I had 4+4 on Tuesday based on my tracker, so maybe I did O earlier than I thought. :shrug:

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5  50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5  426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18  7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080  56,500 mIU/ml
7  8 weeks LMP: 7, 650  229,000 mIU/ml
9  12 weeks LMP: 25,700  288,000 mIU/ml

They said based on those numbers they should be able to see something on the sono so have me scheduled for one tomorrow morning at 9:00am.


----------



## HappilyTTC

I look forward to any input on my chart ya'll can provide! I feel the same way- I enjoy being in touch with my body because of the temping process along with everything else.


----------



## MarHunting

BeachChica said:


> Happily - I will be loking forward to stalking your chart as well!! I actually love temping, it makes me feel like I am more in touch with what is going on with my body.
> 
> Well I am back from the doctors. Things are looking good. Here are my results from Tuesday:
> Beta: 9371
> Prog: 26.6
> My Beta's put me in the 6 week range (they should be over 18,000 now) and I had 4+4 on Tuesday based on my tracker, so maybe I did O earlier than I thought. :shrug:
> 
> hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5  50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5  426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18  7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080  56,500 mIU/ml
> 7  8 weeks LMP: 7, 650  229,000 mIU/ml
> 9  12 weeks LMP: 25,700  288,000 mIU/ml
> 
> They said based on those numbers they should be able to see something on the sono so have me scheduled for one tomorrow morning at 9:00am.

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: Let us know how it goes. I will be checking tomorrow night.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess I"m so excited for you! That's a great first beta reading! I wonder if you just had a quick implantation at 3 DPO? Is that possible? You could have O'd earlier but who cares as long as everything is looking good :) Can't wait to see that beautiful scan tomorrow! :) :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh wow a scan tomorrow that great. I was thinking you must have ovd earlier just to get a line like that on the frer. Wonderful news with the betas. Stick little little one stick.


----------



## pinksmarties

Happily temping was great for me I loved it. I would do it now even though not ttc just to know my cycle again again but I don't get enough continuous sleep!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

pinksmarties said:


> Happily temping was great for me I loved it. I would do it now even though not ttc just to know my cycle again again but I don't get enough continuous sleep!!!

Thanks! I'm looking forward to temping and seeing a pattern. :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Jess I'm wondering if you ov'd around cd 13/14?? Omg how exciting if you end up 2 weeks further along than you thought!! How are you feeling compared to others? Your progesterone is great! I don't know much bout betas but judging by the chart-looks great! I have such a great feeling about this! Don't know how you'll manage to study with all this excitement. 2013 is going to be your year!


----------



## babydust818

WOW JESS! I am sooooo unbelievably happy seeing your results!!! What if you're having twins?!?!!? That would be awesome!! Regardless, that is an amazing beta reading. Great news to hear. When is your next appt???

Happily temping is so much fun! Especially in the 2WW. I seriously need to get a new thermometer and start temping again. I don't know WHY it's so hard for me to remember it at the store LOL. I remembered my prenatals today so i should remember my thermometer. Do you take any vitamins daily?

Speaking of vitamins... i take a prenatal, folic acid and a multi vitamin. Should i be taking anything else?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - if you take a prenatal, I don't think you need a multi vitamin. Check and make sure you're not doubling up on anything as too much of some is not a good thing. My doctor used to tell me if I forgot if I took my vitamin that day to take it the next day so I didn't get too much of something (I forget which one). I know everyone else has taken other stuff so maybe they'll have more advice :) 

Jess - can't wait to hear about the sono! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - maybe add a baby aspirin also. Like Lindsay said I don't think you need the multivitamin. I have my spot at 9:00am so I will report afterwards.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - missed your question - we're having a little cookout for Oakley's first birthday. My mom is making him his own little cake - first time having frosting!! He had a taste of cookie the other day and has learned how to nod "yes" well he puts his hands on his head and flaps his arms trying to move his head but yea - he had cookie and we asked if he wanted more and I swear the boy almost flew away he was flapping his arms so hard! haha so I'm assuming he's going to love cake! How's B doing with solids - you starting to wean at all? 
Oh and I would totally still temp too just to know what my body is doing but like you my sleep is way too broken to get an accurate temp! Oakley slept through the night last night for the first time in a while last night - it was amazing! I feel like a new woman - forgot what it feels like to get rested! 

Jess - let us know asap how it goes! :) Do you find out your betas from yesterday too?


----------



## HappilyTTC

Jess- Yay, how exciting! Can't wait to find out more. :happydance:

Rachel- I like temping so far. I had to order my bbt off the walgreens website. The one I was able to buy in the store was broken and after that one, I realized NONE of the stores near me carry them! 

I take a baby aspirin, prenatal, folic acid, and zinc. I am adding FertileCM to the mix, bought it at the Walgreens site when I bought my thermometer. I was going to add Fertile Aid in, but I am thinking that's too many. And I might get put on Clomid for my appointment on Aug 16. I just called our fertility clinic (while I was typing this) :haha: and they can see the husband as soon as Monday for an analysis. Looks like August could be our month to get everything set. 

What's better? The fertility specialist at that clinic takes my insurance so I will at least get a little break with that appointment, though we have to pay outta pocket for the analysis. $130, but worth it.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Not really sure what to make of my news. The ultrasound showed a yolk and gestational sak that is measuring 5+4 which is right in line with where I am date wise. The U/S tech said that everything looked good. The doctor though was a little concerned because my betas from yesterday were 21,936 which doubled nicely from Tuesdays appointment but he said over 15,000 we should see a fetal pole and heartbeat. He is just hoping the lab is using an extra sensitive assay and that the numbers may really not be that high. I have another U/S scheduled next week on Thursday so we'll see what happens then. Ugh!


----------



## HappilyTTC

BeachChica said:


> Hi girls,
> Not really sure what to make of my news. The ultrasound showed a yolk and gestational sak that is measuring 5+4 which is right in line with where I am date wise. The U/S tech said that everything looked good. The doctor though was a little concerned because my betas from yesterday were 21,936 which doubled nicely from Tuesdays appointment but he said over 15,000 we should see a fetal pole and heartbeat. He is just hoping the lab is using an extra sensitive assay and that the numbers may really not be that high. I have another U/S scheduled next week on Thursday so we'll see what happens then. Ugh!

:hugs:

It will all be fine. That US tech said everything looked good. Accept the positive. It's the truth.


----------



## confusedprego

There are a ton of positives from your scan today Jess so we're going to go with that! 5+4 is totally normal to not see a fetal pole yet and your betas doubled beautifully! Plus, you're measuring what you think you should! My doctor used to tell me betas are just a guideline and shouldn't be read into too much, they vary so much from person to person. When's the next scan/appt????


----------



## confusedprego

Oh next Thursday! I read too quick! I'm reading up on when you should see a fetal pole and it can take up to 6 and a half weeks to see a fetal pole so even though your betas are on the higher side you're still in line with where you should be from LMP.


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree with the girls jess. Heart beat not normally seen till over six weeks and then not every time even then. I can understand your worries but believe the tech.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am just surprised he even said that to make me worry, he should have just been like... Lets see how things look next week. I don't know. I was surprised they were doing the u/s this early anyways. I have my exam to study for this weekend so I am going to TRY to not think much about it and see what happens next week.


----------



## babydust818

Jess the beta reading is wonderful!!! That is so great that it's doubling. Everything seems to be exactly on track. I know the fetal pole and heartbeat is worrying you, but don't let it. We all know in the beginning it's quite confusing because the doctors can't quite pin point everything. Hopefully next week you will get many more answers and you get to hear the heartbeat!!!! Just keep sending positive vibes to that little beanster!!! I am cheering you on!! Also i am pretty sure a lot of baby sites say you don't hear a heart beat until 6.5 weeks.

Thanks for the input on the vitamins girls. I didn't know a prenatal was the same as a multi vitamin. Guess i'll have to stop taking one.


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Girls!

How's everyone doing?? Jess - hope you're enjoying your weekend while still getting last minute studying in! You're going to do great! How many more do you have after this?? 

Oakley had his first birthday party yesterday and it went really well. Our house is pretty small until we get the basement finished so it was a bit packed in the house since it was raining outside but it was still a really great time. He got a ton of toys but didn't really like his cake much - just made a mess of it, but it was fun! Someone gave Oakley a shirt that said "Big Brother" on it and you should have 'heard' the silence in the room as everyone stares at me - it was too funny! I have no idea why they gave it to us but it definitely made everyone laugh. My mom nearly had a heart attack! Made me think no one wants us to have more kids at the moment! I still struggle with when we will try again but we'll see!


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 1st Birthday Oakley!!

Glad you he had such a fab time and LOL about the shirt. I think I'd have had a heart attack of someone had given Benjamin the same. As for TTC you'll know when the time is right.

Jess - hope you had a bit of time to relax this weekend with all your studying. Hoe are you feeling?

Rach - have you got another appointment booked? As for the prenatals, what are in them. I know some people call folic acid only tablets prenatals, if thats the case with you then you will still need the multivitamin. I also took b6 tablets too.

Happliy -as sign of AF

Mar - hope you are okay

Hi Kels and Mel


----------



## HappilyTTC

pinksmarties said:


> Happy 1st Birthday Oakley!!
> 
> 
> Happliy -as sign of AF


Still nada. No idea why! I had a :bfn: yesterday, but still no AF!


----------



## confusedprego

Weird, happily! Have you ever had this happen before?


----------



## HappilyTTC

Not this many days! I feel like maybe I am just gonna miss my period this month. My temps are all over the place. What's weirder is I'm pretty sure I ovulated. I've had pains similar to a CL cyst.


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - are your cycles usually long and how long ago was your loss? Your body could just be trying to get back in sync. :hugs: I hope it goes back to normal soon so we can start stalking that chart!! :) 

Jess - how'd it go?!


----------



## HappilyTTC

My loss was back in January. They are not usually this long, but I did have one long cycle two periods ago or so... I am hoping to start soon so I can start the supplements I bought and have a better idea from ya'll when I may be ovulating. My temp took a huge dip this morning, so I don't know what that is about. Maybe AF?


----------



## pinksmarties

Happily - a big temp drop would usually indicate AF is due. I have never had long cycles so not sure what is going on with that. And added extra stress this month? That can sometimes delay or miss an ovualtion. Do you use OPK's?

Linds - are you going to get a new ticker for Oakley?

Jess- when was your exam? Hope you are okay.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Well, I had a temp drop a week or so ago and it raised again and I got another one today... hopefully AF is coming...

As for OPKs, I do use them, but I just started this month. They were light lines the entire month, but I am pretty sure I ovulated due to my body signs-eggwhite CM for a few days and pain from a CL cyst. I get that almost every few months from ovulating. 

:shrug:

I just want AF to come so I can start trying again.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think you can still get those symptoms without ovulating, the only sure sign is raised temps following ov. Your temp drop today is much bigger so I think AF may well be imminent which no one wants really but at least like you said you can start a new cycle afresh.


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - like Sam said - getting AF sucks but at least we can start a fresh cycle and try to figure out your cycles! You can get all the Ov symptoms and not O. Sometimes your body gears up for it but you never get the LH surge so the egg never gets released. Or if you were particularly stressed this month it may have delayed O a lot more than you thought. Keep us updated! :) 

Sam - I guess I do need a new ticker! I'll have to look into them. I can't believe he's 1 already. I cut his hair this weekend and he looks so grown up! How's B doing?? How's the transition to solids going? Have you tried finger foods yet? 

Jess - hope your exam went well and you're feeling OK! Temps look good!! 

Hi Mel, Kels and Mar! 

AFM - Oakley had his one year checkup yesterday. He's 19lbs (14%), 29.75 inches long (45%) and 47cm for head (75%). He was really wiggly for the length measurement though and I think he's longer than that, but they said he's really healthy and developing perfectly! I'm sitting here watching him eat his dinner and he's picking the peas out of the bologna - the only green veggie I can get the boy to eat! Very exciting! He had 4 shots yesterday and was pretty out of it this morning but is doing well considering! Doc said we need to get rid of the bottle :( I think this is going to be a painful process for Oakley but we'll see. he's really not fond of the sippy cup and really enjoys his bottle. 

Hope you all are having a good week so far!


----------



## babydust818

Happily like the girls have already said the huge temp dip would indicate AF is coming. I sure hope that is the case for you. It sucks playing the waiting game. One time i had a 72 day cycle. Drove me crazy! Good luck this next go round. Will be nice temping the whole cycle so you can see what is going on. My OPKs always seem to be light as well. I think i have an ovulation problem, honestly. I may join you on the temping this next cycle! :)

Lindsay sounds like little Oakley is doing great! Healthy is what every parent wants to hear! I hope it isn't hard to wee him off his bottle. That's funny about his birthday party with the "i'm the older brother" shirt :haha: I bet everyone got a kick out of that! 

Jess how did things go?

Sam awwwwww Benjamin is soooo adorable!!! I never got to see a picture of him. What a doll!! <3

Mel how are things going with baby numero dos? I haven't had time to stalk your journal.


----------



## HappilyTTC

Still waiting on AF... I had a temp surge this morning, so... blah. I want AF to come so I can get this show started... ladida while I wait...

In the meantime, I'm just waiting until the husband's SA appointment and my appt with the GYN for some Clomid. 

Slow Wednesday... exhausted. So exhausted.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Happy Birthday to little Oakley! Wows he's growing up so fast!! :cake: 

Sam - your avatar pic of Benjamin is so cute!!! :baby: 

Rach - do you have another doctors appointment booked? What's next? 

Happily - I have had some weird cycles too. I think MCs just really throw your body off. :wacko:


AFM - had my exam Monday! Ugh it was super hard, I hope I got enough right to pass. I am just soooooooo glad it's ever with. I did not sleep well Monday night still thinking about it so today I am feeling absolutely exhausted! I had a tough time today with the nausea. It was awful but I hope it's a good sign. I don't remember feeling like this others. Do any of you girls have any suggestions? The only thing that helped was munching all day. I have my scan tomorrow so hopefully everything is ok. My app says I'll be 6 weeks on Friday (been trying not too look much this time). I don't know how that doctor expected to see something last week!!!??


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, Jess! I'm so excited you're not feeling good!  Lemon or orange sorbet was my saving grace with nausea! I've heard others say saltines all throughout the day help but the dryness of them made me even more nauseous. But, I got nauseous when I drank water, so I avoided dry foods. What time is your scan today?? and I have no idea why your doctor thought you'd see something last week! Your betas are higher but maybe that means twins! ooo!! :) Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks, my appointment is at 12:45pm. I will keep you girls posted.


----------



## confusedprego

Can't wait to hear about it, jess!

Happily - any sign of af?


----------



## HappilyTTC

confusedprego said:


> Can't wait to hear about it, jess!
> 
> Happily - any sign of af?

No sign at all! Still waiting. :shrug:

The only other time this happened to me was back when I had a MMC, and I sure am hoping it's not that.


----------



## confusedprego

Cycles can get really messed up after a miscarriage :( hoping it goes back to normal soon!


----------



## pinksmarties

Not sure what the time difference is, are you at your appointment now Jess?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I didn't post earlier, it was nuts when I got back to work. Everything went well at my appointment. Saw the fetal pole, heartbeat and I am measuring right on track for dates. I measured 6+1 and by dates I will be 6 weeks tomorrow. The doctor was happy with the scan but still a bit concerned about the issue last week with the betas given my history. I have another appointment in 2 weeks so we'll see what happens. I feel really nauseous today which absolutely sucks :sick: Ugh!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Jess, I'm sorry you don't feel well but that's a great sign!! Don't worry about your betas just be happy everything is measuring right and you have great symptoms :) You have another scan in two weeks I'm assuming??


----------



## MarHunting

Cinnamon hearts and scotch mints. Crackers by the bedside... eat'm before your feet hit the floor Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and just try to relax.


----------



## babydust818

Jess your appt sounds like all good news to me!!! I have such a great feeling, but i won't say too much more. I'm glad you're feeling sick. That is obvi a GREAT, WONDERFUL sign!!! I hope you feel so nauseous for the next month or 2 ;) 2 more weeks to wait?!!? That will feel like eternity! LOL. I wish you the best of luck with your exam results. Just take it easy and embrace everything. Just relax :) loveeee you!!! <3

Happily, still no AF huh? :nope: I sure hope it comes soon. That is one of the worst things ever. Wanting so badly to try, but your body isnt cooperating. Sooner or later it's gonna work out this funk you're in. 

AFM my days off were Mondays and Tuesdays. Well we just bid last week and it went into effect this past Monday. I got Fridays and Saturdays off. Well the way all of it fell i had to work 9 days in a row. Tmrw i volunteered so it makes it 10 days in a row. I am so tired!!! I'll be off Sat but then back at it for 6 days because we're all mandatory 6 days for the next couple weeks because so many girls have quit. Haven't even had time to BD. Just been toooooo damn tired. On Sat Andrew and i are going to meet a wedding planner and seeing if we can maybe get married next Jan, Feb or March. We'll see how everything goes.


----------



## pinksmarties

yay Jess, so glad everything looks great on the scan. Have you had more betas done since last week? I wasn't sure with the time difference but I realised I probably would be sleeping when you posted. Hopefully the next 2 weeks will go by fast and although the nausea sucks (I had that ALL DAY sicky hungover feeling for 7 weeks!) it is a great sign. I tried all sorts of things but couldn't find anything to help really but I di notice if I was hungry it was worse.

Rach - hope the next 6 days pass quick and you can get some well earned days off. I had to 10-11 day stretches when working on the wards and its a killer. Why does the days off pass so much more quicker? lol. When is your next ob appointment? So exciting planning the wedding!!

Happily - I see you your temp dropped again. It is so frustrating waiting for Af to show. Like the others have said mc sends cycles off for a while. :hugs:

Hi mar - how are you feeling?

afm -solids going well after his 2 weeks strike a month ago. I am trying him on finger foods but still a bit hit or miss. He loves his toast in the morning and will have bits and pieces if I offer during the day. I feel I am not offering him enough and am a bit stuck atm what to give him. He is on quite chunky purees so can cope with 'chewing' despite no teeth still!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - sorry about having to work so often! That sounds exhausting and your work sounds physically tiring too! Hope you can really relax on Saturday! Do you have any idea where you want to get married?? so exciting! can't wait to hear all about it! 

Sam - solids can be so tricky! Oakley did the same thing to me where he was eating and then would go on strike. and he'd like something for a week and then refuse to eat it the next week. He is FINALLY now getting to a more consistent eating pattern and I can rely on him always liking some things and hiding the things he doesn't like in those. Just try to be patient with him and keep offering it to him. Are you allowed to try yogurt yet? Oakley LOVED yogurt from the start but I can't remember when we started him on it. I could hide almost anything in yogurt and he'd eat it - even broccoli! 

Jess - hope you're feeling OK today! like Sam said, I was nauseous with Oakley all day from about 6 weeks until 13 or 14 weeks - it got a little better around 12 but didn't full go away until after 14 so I hope you're in the same boat, missy!!! :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

Yup. It dropped again and rose again this morning... boo, boo, boo... well, the husband has his analysis appointment Monday morning and the last time any :sex: can happen is tonight... I told him that last night and he didn't initiate anything, so I guess it's gonna be a long weekend with no :sex: :haha:

She did say he has to make sure to do something because it can't be more than 5 days and no less than two days since he last (TMI alert) ejaculated. 

Guess we'll see what those results reveal...:shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

There's no such thing as TMI on here, Happily!  Hope everything comes back normal with the SA and you had a fluke MC and after your wonky cycle is over you'll have a nice rainbow baby! I think OPKs and temping next month will help a lot!


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm hoping everything is okay with his sperm. He is a little concerned because he has never gotten anyone pregnant, even when he was younger and even when he and previous girlfriends were NTNP and even when at the start of our relationship we were NTNP. 

I think he is fine, though. He does have a low sex drive, but I don't know how that would factor in to morphology, motility, or the number of little swimmers. :blush:


----------



## babydust818

Happily, my OH has a low sex drive too. I always thought men were suppose to think about sex 24/7. I think i'm more in the mood than my OH. Is that normal?


----------



## confusedprego

I bet everything is fine with his sperm and things just weren't timed right. How long have you been trying for? 

I can't really comment on the low sex drive for us but I think there's a different range for everyone. You can mention it to the doc but I would think unless he doesn't want to have sex at all, it's not a problem. Plus, I think TTC can really kill the mood sometimes. They start to feel like it's a job instead of fun like they want.


----------



## babydust818

That's true Lindsay. Seems more like a job anymore and that is not good! 

We go and talk to wedding planner today. Hope to finally set something up for early next year. This weight loss is totally helping my mood too. I may not be at my goal weight, but i'll look a hell of a lot better than i do now! I woke up this morning, weighed myself and was in a new set of numbers. I absolutely love the feeling. As for this cycle.... i'm pretty sure i'm out. I've been so busy and tired that we barely BD. If i do end up pregnant i will be shocked.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - so excited about the wedding planning! How did it go today? Your weight losses great. Stick with it girl! 

Mar- I looked all over the other day for red hots and could not find any :growlmad:

Sam - glad the solids are going well. Your avatar is sooooo cute! I have not had betas again since the first 2. It's probably better, I am trying not to pay as much attention to things this time. 

Lindsay - love the new ticker!!!

Mel - heard your 12 week appointment went great!!! :thumbup:

AFM - out on the boat for the weekend. It's so nice to be away and get some fresh air. I did just realize that I forgot my progesterone. I hope that's ok until tomorrow. Hopefully my levels are ok on their own.


----------



## babydust818

Have fun on the boat, Jess! I am so jealous everytime you go out on it. I haven't been on a boat ride in years!

Wedding appointment went good! Andrew and i are will be paying for it all because our parents aren't wealthy. Therefore, we will be having it in the off season and on a Friday evening because it's cheaper (50% off). So we are debating between 3/21/14 or 3/28/14. I am thinking the 21st, but i need to have my mind made up before tmrw. I am super duper excited!! I hope to lose 75 more lbs by then, which is do able because it's a little less than 33 weeks away (eeeek!!!) and if you can lose 2 lbs a week at least then thats 66. I think i can do 75! So glad i am ahead of the game and started dieting when i did! Anywho... the ballroom is beautiful that we chose. There's a chapel that is connected to it that we will be having our ceremony in. Which i think is an awesome setup. If any of you wanted to check it out the website is www.thecovingtonmadison.com and go to ballrooms and click Galleria. The Chapel is where we will be getting married in. Andrew asked me if we should stop trying until the wedding. I told him no. Whatever happens, happens! Am i being selfish?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - that's a beautiful spot for your wedding. I am so excited for you!!!! Regarding TTC, I agree, I would not stop trying. You have had so much trouble getting pregnant, I think whatever happens will happen. I don't think people like us that have trouble can plan things like this. It just doesn't happen like that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - no, you are not selfish. What were his reasons for not ttc until after the wedding? Maybe he is worried about money? Plenty of ladies looks stunning when pg and in a white dress! You have been trying for so long I think you need to keep going. Wow the room looks beautiful, a bit like the place where we had our reception only nicer, and the fact the ceremony is done next door is perfect. You can do the weightloss, not only do you have the ttc angle but the wedding too to help motivate you.

Happily - I see your temps are back up, wish I could help understand what is going on.

Jess - I can understand that. Hope you are relaxing loads on your boat.

afm - had our first nearly sttn last night. For the last 2 night we have been giving him a bottle at 7 when he goes to bed (I cried buckets the first night as OH fed him) and the first night he woke up 4 times as usual but last night he woke at 10pm and it took about 10 minutes to settle. We both thought he'd wake as usual between 11-1 for a feed but he went right through till 7am!! I doubt it will be repeated but you never know.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach! how exciting! March is a great month to get married in :) Kirk and I had to pay for our wedding too - I think it makes you appreciate everything a lot more! I'm so happy for you with your weightloss! You're doing such a great job, keep it up! I also agree with the TTC thing! Don't stop trying - what's meant to be will be. That hall is absolutely gorgeous!! Aw, I can't wait to see the pictures :) 

Sam - congrats on the STTN!! I bet you'll be getting more nights like that from here on out! When you say you gave him a bottle do you mean formula or EBM? It was so emotional for me when I stopped giving Oakley breastmilk - I swear I fell into some sort of depression when I "dried up". Oakley slept through the night as soon as we started giving him formula and then recently when he was in the prime of teething he would get up for a bottle in the middle of the night and then he slept well for a few months and then we started getting his front teeth and we were up every night for a bottle again. Now that he has his front teeth he was still getting up in the middle of the night asking for a bottle and after talking to the doctor he told us to let him cry for 5 minutes the first night and see if he'll go back to sleep then make that longer every night and now he wakes up for a couple minutes and we just have to wait it out. Breaks my heart to do it but he really doesn't need the bottle he just wants us to snuggle with him. Do you let B cry at all? 

Jess - love your pictures from the boat! so gorgeous! I swear Kirk and I should live in FL! we love the water and LOVE hot weather! Sounds like your progesterone levels were good from the start with this pregnancy so I'm sure one day won't make a difference :) How you feeling? Does the boat make your nausea worse? 

AFM - both Kirk and Oakley are napping right now, so I've got some time to get some things done around the house and just relax. Oakley's running a bit of temperature after his MMR shot last week (they said it would take a week to show any symptoms and they were right!). We have cut Oakley down to one nap a day and that seems to be helping with him sleeping through the night. We also have cut him down to 2 bottles a day - we might have cut out too many things at once but I feel like since we already have we should keep going with it. It's crazy to think they want 1 year olds off the bottle completely. Oakley doesn't take well to sippy cups so far but we're working on it. Kirk will be home for the next two days to keep up the new schedule while he's in between jobs. He starts his new job on Wednesday. Hoping my MIL will be able to keep up our new schedule...we'll see!


----------



## MarHunting

Jess, I don't know what you have in the States but we have a store called "The Bulk Barn" up here and they sell BULK (lol) of everything from flour, candy, oatmeal, etc. That's where we found the cinnamon hearts. 

AFM - I'm doing great!~! Hub and I just got back from camping with my parents. 27 weeks and I slept in a tent!!! I'm damn proud. I didn't even need much help getting in and out. lol. 
Our babe is a crazy kicker and loves to live on my right side. She is currently measuring 2 weeks a head of me, but I'm okay with that. Grow GIRL Grow!!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - Aww sorry little Oakely is not feeling well :( You know its strange but I actually felt better on the boat. I think some fresh air and R&R did me some good. I actually think the progesterone might be making me feel nauseous. Today I am feeling it again. I have never felt like that any of the other times I've taken it so maybe just my own progesterone and the supplements are a lot for my body? What do you think? My doctor said they could prescribe something for the nausea but I don't want to take anything unless I have to. 

Sam - Congrats on Bnejamin sleeping through the night!!!! He's a big boy now I am sure it will get better for you! How much longer do you have off of work before you go back? 

Mar - glad you had a great time camping! I LOVE camping!!! I am going to have to hunt around for more red hots. I did get some cinnamon gum. 

AFM - Just have work today and tomorrow and then Chris and I are taking a mini-vacation. He has a conference in Daytona Beach starting Wednesday so I am going to tag along and do some relaxing under a beach umbrella! Then we will be heading to St. Augustine for a couple days. I have never been so I'm super excited!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I bet your body is just actually making progesterone this time so it might be why you feel nauseous with it but my nausea would come and go too so it could just be coincidence. I didn't take anything for my nausea but that's up to you! It it gets really bad then you might want to think about it. I just remembered ginger chews helped me a lot! They had them at trader Joes or any natural type store. Hope you have a frat mini-vacation! You deserve it :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

Jess- St Augustine is AMAZING! I love it so very much! Hope you love it, too! Have fun!


----------



## babydust818

Sam - WOW to little Benjamin sleeping through the night! I hope you have A LOT more nights like that! The reason Andrew said something about TTC is because he was afraid i didn't already think of a big baby bump under a wedding dress. He's totally okay with it. Thanks for all the support! :)

Lindsay - it certainly does make me appreciate the wedding planning more since we have to pay for it! :) I can't wait to see it all come together in March!! I looked up when spring starts and it's March 20th. So it's going to be a spring wedding. Woohoo! Is Oakley feeling okay? I know you said he had a temp, but is he showing any other signs of not feeling good? Poor monkey <3 I honestly think it's crazy too that doctors want babies off bottles at 1 year. Eventually Oakley will get use to sippy cups. I think what you're doing is a great start. Yay for Kirk getting to be home for a couple of days! 

Mar - That is awesome your little baby girl is growing so big! Can't believe you're more than half way! Woohoo to sleeping in a tent lol. My body would've ached.

Jess - have tons of fun in St. Augustine!! Sounds like so much fun. As far as your nausea... maybe you are taking too much progesterone? I honestly don't know, but if it's making you sick when you take it then that is the only thing i can think of. Maybe ask your doctor when you have your next appt. What is the date of your next appt? I can't wait to hear all the good news!!!

Happily - i hope AF comes for you soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Happily - how you doing? I see your temp is back up. You plan on going to the doc if af doesn't show soon? How did DHs SA go? 

Rach - how exciting about a spring wedding! Did you officially book it?! Can't wait to hear all about the planning! 

Hope everyone else is doing great! 

Oakley is doing ok, poor booger still had a fever by the afternoon yesterday. Im supposed to go to a bachelorette party all weekend this weekend but I'm really not feeling it with Oakley being on the mend! We'll see...


----------



## HappilyTTC

Well, yup, my temp is back up. I have my pap scheduled for August 16, so I'll talk to the doctor about it then. According to an app I have had in my phone for a year or so, I should be starting my period this Friday/ Saturday. I had forgotten about that app since using FF, which I only started a month ago, so I realized maybe I shouldn't be too concerned until that app's date comes and goes. All these apps are confusing. In fact, FFs predicted date is this Friday, too. I gotta purge my phone maybe. :haha:

:thumbup: Thank you for asking and for the concern! Hope Oakley feels better so you can par-tay AND so he doesn't feel so sick.

As for the SA, my husband and I decided to hold off on it until we have at least a month or two where we actually BD often. His sex drive is up, up, up, so we are going to try the old-fashioned way for a couple of months. I think our lack of consistent BDing was a huge part of our issue. 

Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive. It's been working for me! I feel totally at peace today for some reason. :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - did you pick a date? We had to pay for our wedding too so it definitely makes you be a little more cautious about things. 

Happily - or the first year we were TTC we were totally missing the "window if opportunity." Once i started temping and charting is has been. Lot easier for us. Glad your OH's drive is up. Hopefully you will be able to catch that egg yourself. 

Lindsay - hope Oakley is feeling better for the weekend. 

AFM - called the doc today about the nausea, they told me I need to stay on the progesterone and just to tough it out :growlmad: Heading on our mini-trip tomorrow so hopefully that will get my mind of of things.


----------



## confusedprego

I agree Jess, I would just try to tough it out. I know it sucks but if it make a healthy baby, then bring it on - right?? I didn't feel sick at all with the first pregnancy and couldn't stop throwing up with Oakley so I take it as a good sign! Have a great time on your mini-vaca! when do you find out about your exam? got everything crossed for you! :) 

Oakley is still running a fever this morning. I saw him putting his shoulder up to his ear so I'm worrying now he has an ear infection - I had a lot of trouble with ear infections when I was little. I just tried to take his temp again and we are in full meltdown so I have to go! Hope you ladies are great! xoxo


----------



## babydust818

Enjoy your mini trip, Jess!! Hope you have lots of fun and i hope the nausea can at least make it tolerable for you to be able to enjoy yourself. You'll have to post pics on facebook! I'm glad you called your doctor about the progesterone. At least you got some insight on it.

Happily your AF is hiding in a good spot, isn't she? Grrr :grr: As far as your H goes, i would of went to the SA just to rule one more thing out, but that's me. I can't believe you're CD 44. Have you ever had an AF this long? When you had your m/c how many days was your cycle then? I hope she shows her ugly face soon...

Lindsay how is Oakley doing today? He still have a fever? I hope it starts to go away. You deserve to go to the bachelorette party and have some fun!! How is Kirk liking being home? You enjoying your time with him? :)

Mel, Sam, Kelsey where ever you are... i hope everything is going good!!

AFM i woke up this morning and hit the 50 lb mark! WOOHOO! I am so excited lol. I was at a plateau for SO long about 10 days ago. I finally broke through and ever since i been knocking the numbers out. I don't think i was eating enough for what my body wants (1200 cals) so i upped it to 1300-1400. That has seemed to help!! YAYYY. I feel like doing a back flip LOL


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay we must have updated at the same time! I'm so sorry Oakley isn't feeling well. Poor baby. Are you going to book him a dr. appt for his ear? I luckily have never had an ear infection, but you're probably right since he his putting his shoulder up to his ear. Sending Oakley tons of lovins and hope he gets better soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks! Yea - I'm going to make him an appointment tomorrow if he still isn't feeling good then. I just want to give it one more day because I'm not totally convinced it's his ear since he had those vaccines last week and they warned me he might run a temperature 7-12 days later, so we'll see! 

Great job on the weight loss Rach!! That's amazing! You must feel fantastic!! weightloss is so difficult! I bet you look amazing! :)


----------



## HappilyTTC

According to FF and My Days, based on my history, I should start Friday... I am used to going back to 28 day cycle right after a long cycle, but maybe not this time... After my miscarriage, she came about CD45 or so. 

Still waiting on her... another slight temp raise this morning, so I guess she is still hiding. I thought for sure the temp dip earlier in the week would've brought her out.

Yeah, I am kinda thinking I might have him go for an SA on Monday just to be safe...


----------



## babydust818

It has been too quiet in here the last few days! I had to check and make sure i didn't unsubscribe to this thread lol. How is everyone doing? 

You having fun Jess?!

Happily i see there's still no AF :nope: your temps are back up. Grr!! Is your husband going to his SA tmrw?

Lindsay is Oakley feeling better? I sure hope so! <3

AFM i got AF yesterday. Seems like the more weight i'm losing, the more my body is trying to regulate itself (knock on wood). Last month was a 32 day cycle and this month was a 30! I am happy with that. Anywho this will be cycle 24 for me TTC. Although we may just NTNP up until the wedding. Just kinda BDing around the time i'd O, but not actually use OPKs or anything else. Whatever happens, happens! :) Although we will be technically still trying.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Rach! :wave: 

We are having a great time on vacation, but time to head home today Booooo! I am excited to see the house though. They got a lot done while we've been gone this week. 

I think your plan is a good one. You never know, it may just happen when you're not paying attention. Did you end up picking your wedding date?


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls! Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Rach - sorry the witch got you! I think that's a great plan about ntnp while wedding planning. Did you already book the place? So exciting! How are you feeking after losing so much weight? I bet you look fantastic! 

Jess - hope you had a great vacation! Did you get to see the house? How are you feeling? 

Sam, kels, mar, happily, mel - how you all doing? Hope you're great :) 

Afm - oakley has been off and on good. Stayed home this weekend to keep an eye on him and we bad a great night friday but a bad night last night. Hoping it's just the painfulness of weaning off the bottle. I will take him tothe doc this week if he keeps acting funny.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - awe sorry Oakleyis not feeling well :( On a brighter note, I absolutely love your family beach pics!! 

We went by the house this afternoon. They did so much work this week, it's really exciting to see it come together! I will post a few pics shortly. I am still feeling like crap. When the progesterone wears off a bit I feel better but until then I feel absolutely awful. I might call the doc again tomorrow to see if there's anything I can take, I don't know how much more of this I can handle. The thought of food just turns my stomach. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MarHunting

Oh jess! That sucks... my nausea was Horrible as well. They prescribed me dilection!

I go for my glucose test today - in about 30 minutes actually. Hoping that comes back good as gold! Mind you, delivery this wee girl a week or so early wouldn't be the WORST thing in the world. Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - did the Dilection help? I am going to call them this afternoon because they are usually really busy Monday mornings. 

How was the glucose test? I had to do the 4 hour one as part of my RPL testing and it was awful. I was sooooo hungry.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Jess, I'm sorry you're feeling so ill! It's got to be a good sign though, right? When is your next appointment and/or scan? The house is looking great! I bet you're getting antsy now! When is the completion date scheduled for? 

Mar - how'd the glucose test go? When do you get the results?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay - I hope its a good sign but I really think its just the progesterone. When it wears off I start to feel better. I felt like total crap this morning, I haven't put the progesterone in yet today and now I am feel better. Ugh, its so frustrating. My next appointment/scan is Friday. 
We don't have a closing date set yet but our GC said he thinks end of October/beginning of November.


----------



## confusedprego

You've never gotten sick from the progesterone before though right? Can't wait to hear about the scan...how far along will you be by then? Did you stop temping? 

Wow, that's not long at all for the house!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - sorry Af gout you but that fact the last 2 cycles have been a much shorter length has got to be a good thing. NTNP spounds like a great plan and you never know what can happen when you relax about it all.

Linds - hope Oakley feel better soon. Are you giving him a sippy cup at night or nothing at all?

Jess - the nausea was the most debilitating think for me, all day every day. One of my work colleagues ended up being admitted for HG. Did you speak to the Drs about getting something for it?


Mar - hope the glucose test went ok. Its not something we routinely do over here.

Hi happily and kels.


----------



## BeachChica

No girls, I have taken progesterone during pregnant and non-pregnant cycles in the past and never felt nauseous. It's terrible and lasts all day long. The doctor did prescribe some Zofran so I am hoping it helps, I just took my first one. I need to start studying again this week but I feel so awful! 

Sam - what did you do to help with the nausea? 

Lindsay - I was 7 weeks this past Friday so I will be 8 weeks at my appointment. Yes, I stopped temping because I didn't want to be analyzing every temperature change.


----------



## babydust818

Jess that's a smart idea about the temping. All sounds great so far! I can't wait for the scan. I hope the medicine makes you feel lots better! Or at least to where you can eat something without feeling bleh! I'm going to send you many prayers for your scan and i am praying for the absolute best!! <3 <3

My AF is so weird. Spotted the first day, was extremely light the 2nd and today it's nonexistent. :shrug:


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - AF might be light for you with the weight loss but I think its great. Having the shorter cycles will be good too. Are you planning to see the doctor anymore or were you just going to have your annual exam?


----------



## confusedprego

I agree Rach, I think it's a great sign that your cycles have been so much shorter the last couple cycles. Are you going to wait until after the wedding to talk to the doc about fertility? 

Jess - well I will take that as a good sign even if it is the progesterone making you feel sick this time! They told me it was the HcG that makes you feel sick but who knows! I can't wait to see your scan pic! and I'm glad you're not temping anymore! I had to stop temping after a couple weeks because I just overanalyzed everything and it wasn't worth it! When is your next exam?

How's everyone else doing? Hope your glucose comes back normal Mar! 

Happily - did AF show yet? 

Sam - I give Oakley a sippy cup throughout the day and try to really encourage it at night but he just doesn't want it at all. I'm struggling with it so much and I talked to a pediatrician about it yesterday at work and they said when he realizes he's not going to get a bottle anymore he'll take the sippy cup and to try to let him cry it out at night when he wakes up because he doesn't need anything at night. I did that Sunday night and he settled within 5 minutes by himself but last night after 10 minutes and sounding like a siren was going off in our house I had to go to him and he wouldn't settle unless I gave him a bottle so I caved last night. So, I don't know what to do. I guess I'll try to let him settle himself every night and if it goes more than 10 minutes then I'll go try to calm him and if that doesn't work then I'll have to give him a bottle. It just kills me to hear him scream, I feel physically nauseous!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - not sure why Af is a bit short this time. Are you seeing the ob again?

Jess - I didn't take anything for it, just ate little and often but even then that only eased it rather than it going away. I think it is the hcg that cause the nausea and as it rises it cause more sickness then the body gets used to the new level and symptoms eases a bit before the next surge.

Linds - hearing them cry is so hard but maybe giving him a bottle after 10 minutes is too soon. How is OH when Oakley cries?, maybe he can try to settle him a bit longer. I can't remember if you said is this milk or just water?


----------



## babydust818

AF is def here today. :grr: I think i may hold off on seeing OB until after wedding. Maybe have Andrew have a SA, but that's it for now. We'll see :shrug:

Hope you all are doing great! :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

I have been the one holding out longer than kirk lately. He doesn't see why we need to stop the bottles yet. We bave changed a lot all at once so I'm thinking I might try a bottle at night for another week and then try again to not give it. We went from 3 bottles a day and two naps to no bottles and 1 nap within a week or two so since he's really not doing great with the sippy cups maybe we should take a step back. Hes a stubborn one already! I'm not surprised based on me and kirk! 

Rach - glad af is being more normal, hope she's not too rough for you! 

Jess - hope you're feeling ok today! The doc told me too that hcg gives the nausea and when it stabilizes and the placenta takes over is when you start feeling better so it could just be coincidence with the progesterone for you but who knows.


----------



## BeachChica

I don't know, I googled the side effects of the progesterone and it says that it can cause nausea. I hate to take something but it was really getting unbearable. I am just taking the meds as needed. 

Lindsay - do you think Oakley will scream much longer than 10 minutes if you let him keep going? (I can imagine it would be hard) but maybe it would only take him a few times to realize that someone is not coming with a bottle.


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know...it just seems like he keeps getting louder and louder. Maybe I'll go five more minutes every night. I will have to do that at some point! haha I can't keep getting up every night when there is no reason for him to get up in the middle of the night. He's drinking out of a sippy cup as I type write now!! eeeee!! that's what I worry most about is that he's not getting enough fluid so probably why I'm more willing to give in in the middle of the night. I was starting to get really antsy to try to have another but after all this with Oakley lately I'm more inclined to wait until he's a bit more self-sufficient but we'll see - I'm getting my mirena out at my yearly in October and I don't plan on going on the pill and I think we will just avoid BD during O time but not worry about getting pregnant since we do want another. Well, for the first couple months after I get it out we will use condoms as I'm sure that thing messes up your uterus - wouldn't want to get pregnant right after getting it out, but after that we would just avoid O times and see what happens. I just want to be natural for a little while! 
That stinks about the progesterone! I would take something if I were you - I didn't but the doc told me it can be better for the baby as you eat more and don't have stress hormones in your body if you feel better so don't worry about taking something!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds -I agree with you about waiting a week then giving it a fresh try, there was a lot going on at once. In someways I am a bit better at letting Benjamin cry than Oh is, he is annoying me atm because he is letting him fall asleep in his arms after his evening/bedtime bottle and I want to make sure Benjamin can learn to fall asleep on his own. I understand about waiting. When the times are hard with Benjamin I can't see myself having another but during the good times I think 'well maybe'!!

Jess - I would take something to help you if you need it as my friend ended up being admitted to hospital with dehydration due to HG, so better to prevent it if possible.

Rach - glad AF arrived proper (iykwim) rather than being worried with those few days spotting.

afm - had the worst night in a long time. Longest sleep break was 2 hrs, He was screaming/screeching everytime he woke, throwing his lovie blanket and even pushing to get out of my arms so I was finding it difficult to cuddle and calm him. I did give him calpol/teething gel but not sure it really helped (not sure even if it was teething :wacko:). Finger crossed tonight is better.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - sorry you had a rough night! I hate when I try to calm Oakley and he pushes me away but I LOVE the snuggles! Lately all I get is him pushing me away, so I think that's why it's been so difficult with this bottle thing. He's had a great day with his sippy cup so I'm debating trying again tonight with no bottle but not sure. Probably best to go one week with the night time bottle and (hopefully) get some sleep and try again next week. I had a few times I gave Oakley advil even though I wasn't sure if he was really teething or he was just having a bad night. It always seemed to help but I think I always ended up giving it to him once he was exhausted :/ I figure it can't hurt!! Hope you get some sleep too! I am like that too with trying for another - whenever Oakley is being good, I really want one but I'm def in a "we can wait" mode right now!!!


----------



## MarHunting

Hi Girls.

Jess the diclecton REALLY helped me. It suggested taking them as need on my pill bottle, but I only took one a bedtime because otherwise I would have slept 24/7.

AFM the gluclose test was SUPER boring but I wont know my results until I see my OB on the 26th. I'm sure I'm fine... Hopefully I am because mostly I don't want to drink that yucky McDonald's early 90's version of orange juice again. lol


----------



## confusedprego

I kind of liked the glucose test drink!!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Sam - sorry you had a rough night. Things get even harder to deal with when you haven't had any sleep! I hope it's better for you tonight! How much more time of maternity leave do you have? 

Lindsay - glad you had a good day with Oakley today. 

Rach - Congrats on booking your date!! 

Mar - how are you feeling? 

Happily - how are things going? 

Mel, Kelsey - :wave:


I am going to sound like a big complainer (sorry!)... :shrug: Today I had a pretty rough day, not feeling well, tired (I'm up a couple times a night to pee) and my stomach feels so hard and clothes so tight that I was just so uncomfortable today. Chris and I got home from work at 6pm and went right to bed. I slept for 2 hours! Looking forward to my appointment Friday to see how things are going.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, Jess! I love hearing you complain! I'm sorry you feel so awful but it will all be worth it!! I can't wait to hear all about your scan tomorrow. What time is it your appointment?? I remember coming home and going straight to the couch and not moving (unless I was getting up to pee/puke lol). 

Oakley slept through the night last night and we gave it one more try without giving him a bottle last night so yay!! success! We decided to not give him a bottle last night because he was doing really well with the sippy cup yesterday. I still don't think he's drinking enough and I know my doctor says he'll learn to but it just makes me nervous. One day at a time!


----------



## babydust818

Jess i think your feelings of being uncomfortable is a very good sign!! Hard belly, clothes tight.... WOOHOO!!!!! I can not wait for tmrw!!! You'll have to let us know EVERYTHING!!

Lindsay i'm glad Oakley had a good day yesterday weening from the bottle. I don't think my sister had too much problem weening her twins from it. I think by you not giving him the bottle at all yesterday is very good because maybe he will slowly forget about it (we only hope, right?). Good luck! I'm assuming he's feeling better?

Sam i'm so sorry you had a bad night. I can only imagine how hard it is to comfort a child when they only wanna push you away. Let's hope you have a better night tonight! Benjamin is absolutely precious!! I love the new avatar.

Mar, Happily, Kels, Mel i hope you are doing good!!

I got my invitations made. They look so professional lol. I bought a kit, but printed them off my computer. I am so excited doing all this planning. Soooo much fun! I wish i had this for a job lol. Today marks 10 years ago that Andrew and i first started talking! The 18th will be when we started dating. Hard to believe it's been that long. Ugh as far as my weight goes... i am at a standstill again. Everytime i get to like 75, 65, 55, 45 my weight stops for like 10 days. It fluctuates from 75-73, 65-63 and so on. grrr! I'll get there. I am SOOOOO happy to have this whole weekend off. I only have Saturdays off until further notice, but i had to request Sunday off too for Andrews family reunion. Ahhh i can't wait for today and tmrw to get over with.


----------



## babydust818

Jess i think your feelings of being uncomfortable is a very good sign!! Hard belly, clothes tight.... WOOHOO!!!!! I can not wait for tmrw!!! You'll have to let us know EVERYTHING!!

Lindsay i'm glad Oakley had a good day yesterday weening from the bottle. I don't think my sister had too much problem weening her twins from it. I think by you not giving him the bottle at all yesterday is very good because maybe he will slowly forget about it (we only hope, right?). Good luck! I'm assuming he's feeling better?

Sam i'm so sorry you had a bad night. I can only imagine how hard it is to comfort a child when they only wanna push you away. Let's hope you have a better night tonight! Benjamin is absolutely precious!! I love the new avatar.

Mar, Happily, Kels, Mel i hope you are doing good!!

I got my invitations made. They look so professional lol. I bought a kit, but printed them off my computer. I am so excited doing all this planning. Soooo much fun! I wish i had this for a job lol. Today marks 10 years ago that Andrew and i first started talking! The 18th will be when we started dating. Hard to believe it's been that long. Ugh as far as my weight goes... i am at a standstill again. Everytime i get to like 75, 65, 55, 45 my weight stops for like 10 days. It fluctuates from 75-73, 65-63 and so on. grrr! I'll get there. I am SOOOOO happy to have this whole weekend off. I only have Saturdays off until further notice, but i had to request Sunday off too for Andrews family reunion. Ahhh i can't wait for today and tmrw to get over with.


----------



## pinksmarties

:growlmad: just lost a big post

Jess - Like Linds I am happy to hear you complain!! Every thing is sounding wonderful and can't wait to hear of the scan tomorrow. Depending on when it is I might not get to hear about it till Sat morning but if I am on up during the night I might try to long on! I remember the tiredness, falling asleep on the sofa when I got home from work and that was so not like me.

Linds - yay for sttn!! Way to go Oakley. From what I have read sometime they might have a relapse after 4-5 days so stay strong. I think if his dirty nappies are okay not too hard then he is getting enough during the day. Maybe add fruit, I put fruit puree in with his porridge in the mornings.

Rach - I loved sorting out my wedding, everything so exciting. Have you got any thing planned for the weekend or are you just going to chill after such a long working week.

Hi Kels, Mel, Mar and happily.

afm - after the really bad night he went to the other extreme and slept through from 7pm till 7.30am! Of course I didn't but hey ho!! Each night is so different. I don't go back to work till Nov when he'll be 11 months old.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I wore a skirt with an elastic waste today so feeling much more comfortable at work. I just feel blah as to what I want to eat. My appointment is at 9:30am tomorrow so I will try to post as soon as I get back to work to not keep you girls waiting too long. Hopefully everything will be fine. 
I am worried about this tiredness because I need to start studying for my next exam that I want to take at the beginning of October. I should get the resilts back to the one I just took late next week. Hopefully I passed so that I will at least have 2 down. 

Lindsay - Yeah for STTN!!!! :yipee:

Sam - glad you had a good night as well! :happydance:

Rach - how exciting you already got your invitations done! You are doing so great with your weightloss!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## confusedprego

Can't wait to hear about your scan today, Jess! Hope you can update us asap! Hope you're feeling better this morning! I always felt better the day of a scan and it would freak me out that something was wrong - silly! 

Oakley woke up last night but I was able to calm him down without a bottle, so I think that's still progress! Plus it was nice to snuggle a bit!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls, 
Quick update - Well my appointment went well. Our little gummy bear is measuring 8+2 and has a HB of 174 bpm. :happydance: The little bean even wiggled while we were there. Chris was amazed!!! The doctor was really pleased with the progress and said everything looks good. I will feel better once I get past my next appointment in 2 weeks. Here's a pic Chris took from the screen.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, jess! I just knew it was going to be good news for you today! Doc say anything about the nausea? When is your next appt? Two Friday's from now? Ah! Cant wait! Great pic too! So cute! Glad chris could be there with you!


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies, do you mind if I pop in to stalk? I have been messaging with BeachChica after her losses (and my losses - I had 5 before conceiving this baby) and would love to follow along her journey and to meet you lovelies. I recognize PinkSmarties from other threads as well. :hi:!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - :happydance:so very happy to see that wonderful pic, I have tears in my eyes! Glad everything is going so well, I just have such good feelings about this one. The nest 2 weeks will go by fast I hope despite having to study.

Hi Hope!! Congratulations! How are you feeling?

Linds - yay for settling without bottle, hopefully soon he'll stop waking but then you'll miss those cuddles too!

Hi mar, mel, Rach, happily

afm - last night he woke a few times but settled ok and fed once but was up early -argh. I think I'd rather he wake up during the night than get up so early!! Just going to make some new curtains in the Hungry Caterpillar fabric and have just made a lampshade for Benjamin's room, I'll put a pic on as I am quite impressed with myself!!


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Hope - it's good to have you here! This is a great group and its so nice to have the small mix of everyone at various stages of this journey to bring comfort to us with less experience!

Thanks Sam - I hope this is it for me too, I won't feel settled until I get to the next milestone on the 29th. That is my first OB (4 hour appointment). Glad Benjamin had a nice night. I want to see your new curtains so post a pic when you can!!!

Lindsay - Yeah for Oakley's progress, hopefully he will keep it up. Doc did not really say anything about the nausea other than it was good. She did mention staying on the progesterone until 16 weeks, I was like Whoa!!! :wacko: She wants me to keep taking the meds for the nausea and to start taking a baby aspirin. (I have been really lax on my pills this time just because the thought of putting anything in my mouth is just awful)

She also mentioned a test called Materni T21 - have you girls heard of it. Its a non-invasive test to test for certain chromosomal problems. She thought it might be a good idea to have it due to my history.


----------



## pinksmarties

It was a lampshade I have made so far, still need to do the curtains.

Jess - I have heard of that I think it is quite a newish test and not available over here. Is it something you want to do/know about? I can understand wanting to wait till the next scan to start to feel hopeful. Is there a time in the day you feel 'better' with regards to the nausea to take your tabs?


----------



## hopestruck

Pink - ADORABLE lampshade! My DH bought me something similar (with more adult-ish designs) for christmas a few years ago and I think it cost him >$100 (canadian), so you really have yourself a little gem there :)

Thank you for the congrats. I am feeling pretty good these days, thank you for asking! I had really terrible nausea and vomiting up until 14 weeks. I still get it occasionally in the evenings but nowhere near as bad as it once was. I was on diclectin for it (Canadian pregnancy nausea drug made with b6 and an antihistamine) and still take a couple on nights when I feel gross.

Beach (Jess!) - What are you taking for your nausea? I know some ladies in the US on Zofran and it's worked wonders for them. 

As for the Materniti21 - I have heard of it as well but I don't think it's offered here (or perhaps under a different name). I did the Serum Integrated Prenatal Screening (SIPS), for which you give two samples, one in the first tri and one in the second, and it tells you your risk for downs and the trisomies with a pretty good accuracy. We'll get the results at our next appointment. To be honest though, I kind of wish I hadn't gotten them. I plan to keep this baby no matter what so it just gives me something else to be concerned with, you know? 

Re: progesterone - I only took mine until 10 weeks (on RE's instruction) which totally freaked me out - but by the end of the 9th week I was so sick of the suppositories (they were leaky and gave me the itchies down there) I was glad to stop, and everything was fine. However, given your history with later first tri losses, I don't think it's a bad idea to continue on past the first tri. You just never know. Is there a time of the day you feel good? I felt my best around breakfast and the worst before bed, so I always tried to take my aspirin in the mornings with food and a drink (usually OJ) - was a lot easier to swallow.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - I am sure everything will be fine with your sips tests, so although you are stressing about it maybe think of it forward planning if something was highlighted. Glad the nausea has eased, mine kind of settled by about 12 weeks but like you had the odd day here and there


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well - happy frick'n weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JESSSSSSS I just cried a little when I saw your scan shot. :) And the fast heartbeat... reminds me of my first scan when I actually got to see the little bean. Such a miracle!!!

AFM... I'm mad exhausted and have even been feeling a little nausea the past week. My Braxton Hicks are continuing at relatively even intervals... the worst its been is one an hour. So i'm ok with that. Starting to feel more uncomfortable by the hour but still have 10.5 weeks to go (at least).


----------



## babydust818

I can only update quick, but Jess.... OMG! The baby looks soooo adorable! I am just so happy for you. Is it becoming real to you yet?!? I am over the moon for you. Congrats!!

Welcome to the thread hopestruck!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Welcome hope!  I'm sure your test will turn out fine! 

Jess - still so excited for you! Cant wait for your next scan. Hope you can relax a bit this weekend. Any news on your last exam?

Sam - how cute is that lamp shade! You could make a killing selling those! Hope you get to sleep tonight! I agree with preferring getting up at night if it means I could sleep in!

Rach - hope you enjoy your weekend! 

Mel - hope you're feeling well! Havent stalked your journal in a while! 

Mar - you're getting so close now! I got a bit of nausea in my third trimester too! I really didn't get many Braxton hicks until the very end. Keep those feet up at night! 

Kels - hi if you're stalking!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Sam! I LOVE the lampshade! Sooooooo cute!!! Can't wait to see the rest! 

Hope - I am taking the Zofran. I try to not take it unless I feel really bad but I feel pretty crummy pretty much all day. When I wake up in the morning I sometimes have a little flem in my throat and that totally has me gagging. I hear you on the progesterone, I am super leaky too. I hope they don't keep me on it until 16 weeks! When is your next appointment? Did you already find out gender? 

From what I read today the Materni T21, it's a newer blood test so non-invasive. It's not quite as conclusive as the CVS. I don't know, due to the chromosomal problems I've had I am strongly considering it. Don't know what I would do if results were bad, but like Sam said, it does help you prepare. 

We are on the boat for the weekend. Super excited to relax out here. Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?
Oh and Lindsay, I get my exam scores in 5 days :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I think it's good to know what you're getting into to make preparations and everything. How many of your losses have been tested? I forget what the results were on them. I've got my fingers crossed for you on your last exam! 

Rach - don't worry about plateauing with your weightloss, it happens to everyone! Just keep at it and keep up that positive attitude and you'll get there :) 

AFM - had a REALLY rough night with Oakley last night but we didn't give in. We did go in and calm him down every 10-15 min and offered him two different types of sippy cups with milk throughout the night but we had to do this for 2.5hrs with constant crying pretty much. I got up with him at 6 and gave him some waffles and blueberries and put him right back to bed and he slept until 10! He just went down for a nap and now I think Kirk and I are going to lay down too. 

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend so far!! :) :) xoxo


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - what night was that? 4 or 5. I do think they have a bit of regression (like with sleeping) around those night like I mentioned before so maybe that's what it was. Great going with the cup, hopefully from here on in each night will get easier.

Rach - I had weeks where my weight stayed the same then is fell off again, so keep doing what you are doing and it will come off again. Are you doing any exercise?

Mar - not long now, hope the nauea eases. I never had braxton hicks so can't help you there.

Jess - have a relaxing weekend on the boat. Your house is coming on so fast its great to see. Its probably worth doing the test for peace of mind and to plan for the future if needs be.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just popping in to check in. Chris and I are having a nice weekend out on the boat. We got a lot of rain last night but hoping we won't have any tonight, so far it's only been a sprinkle. 

Lindsay - MC #3 was tested (Trisomy 12) and MC #5 (Turners), #4 got lost at the hospital and the last one was too early.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - it was night 3...maybe 4...but I'm so glad we stood our ground that nught as last night he slept all the way through! I thought he'd be up for sure bc he bardly drank any milk after dinner and his diaper this morning wasn't very wet but he still slept! Drank a ton this morning and had a lot of watermelon so we're doing good I think! Hope he keeps it up! We always seem to have the worst nights on sunday nights so I'm assuming tonight will be bad but we'll see!

Jess - well I went back and read and this seems like the first time you've measured right on the dates you should with nice heartbeats the whole time so I'm keeping everything crossed for you! Hope you have a great weekend on the boat! 

Afm - kirk and I bave been cutting down ugly trees in the yard this weekend. The yard is already looking so much better! You couldn't see our house from the street before and now we need to go buy blinds! Haha


----------



## MarHunting

A few shots over the past 10 weeks. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







1060586_10151780448687122_52941607_n.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8









image.jpeg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7









image2.jpeg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confusedprego

Looking gorgeous, Mar!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mar - you look so adorable prego!!!!! 

How was everyone's weekend? 

Lindsay, Sam - hope you girls had a good night last night!

Mel - saw on FB you are finding out gender tomorrow. Soooo excited! Can't wait to hear what you're having. 

Chris and I had a nice weekend on the boat. It got very windy out overnight Saturday night and at 5:15am Sunday morning Chris was in the water pushing the boat off the sandbar! Our anchor had come loose. I am glad he's a light sleeper because he felt the bump and got up right away. If we had been on there too long we might not have been able to get off, our boat weights about 15,000 pounds!!! I am also thankful that we anchor close to an island, we might wake up and find we drifted out to sea if we didn't :shock:


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my gosh jess! That's kind of scary! Glad it worked out ok! How you feeling today? 

We had a great weekend - got two big ugly trees cut down in our yard and started prepping our basement to finish it. Kirk is already talking about selling this house! Hes so funny. It is small but with the basement finished I don't think we will be in a big rush to move. The only thing I really don't like is we don't have a dining room and with thinking about having another baby it will get tight in our eat in kitchen. I don't think we'd have any problem selling the place but it's just so quick!


----------



## babydust818

GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS!! I hope someone is on right now to keep me sane.... First off... I'm CD10. First 2 days my AF was very light, 3rd, 4th and 5th were normal. Had clots and such. Well then it went away a day and has came back since. It's very light. Almost annoying than anything. Last night i started bawling for no reason. Was just so depressed and have had a headache for the last few days. I've felt twinges in my boobs and figured "it's just af". Well a part of me told me to pee on a stick. So i did... there's a VERY VERY faint line. Like it's there but so light. I am scared. I'm afraid i'm having or already did have a miscarriage. Or maybe it's just a funky test... or maybe i am over anazlying all this? Alls i know is im freaking out right now. The day BEFORE my period i took a test and it was neg. Now 10 days later i have a faint line? What is going on? Not to mention i've drank like 96oz of water today and peed 4 times and have been insanely tired.


----------



## babydust818

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 8









testinvert.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

Bottom test i took an hr after the top test...
 



Attached Files:







testtt.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## korink26

Ok all the excitement in here is going to give me a fricken heart attack!! Rach I'm an idiot and don't know where to look on those tests but the first test is it the obvious line to the right of the test line?! If so that's dark!! Omg are you going to set up an appt tomorrow? Aahhhh!!!
Jess!!!!! This is it for you!!M I NEVER remember you sick like this and you've taken prog while preg before!! Next week is your next app?
Well Lindsay I feel your pain with the mastitis-got it about 2weeks ago-who gets it at 7 months?! It was awful, thought it was the flu-took me a bit to realize. Since then pumping less oz so will have to probably start supplementing in the next few weeks. Daycare starts a week from today-let the crying begin (me, not Khloe).


----------



## babydust818

This is the progress tonight... Top one is obvi the first one i took and the bottom is the most recent. The line on the right is the control line... line on left is HCG line.
 



Attached Files:







progress.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

Looking at the first pictures you put on I couldn't see anything but with the progression pics I think I can just see a faint line (left hand side) especially on the bottom ones. You need to try a FRER!! I hope they continue to get darker, if so then I'd make an appointment with the ob to discuss the bleeding. OMG I really hope this is sticky bfp.


----------



## babydust818

The lines this morning are so light... I did have 1 test that was different so i used it. If you ask me the line on that test is darker than the one on the others? Opinions?


Okay so the pic with the 6 tests.... the top 4 are from last night. The bottoms 2 are from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







test820.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









test8202.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I definitely see a faint line there on the bottom ones. I wouldn't get yourself too stressed out with these tests, pick up a FRER and wait a couple days to take it. That will give the HCG levels a couple days to increase. Ohhh how I hope this is it for you!!

Kelsey - Its good to hear from you!!! Sorry you got the mastitis too, from what Lindsay described it sounds awful. Daycare already!!?? Oh my gosh little Khloe is growing up too fast!!!

Mel - waiting for your update!!!!!!!!!!!! (insert foot thumping here!!!)

How is everyone else doing? :wave:


----------



## confusedprego

I definitely see it, Rach! Go get some FRERs and then take one first thing in the morning tomorrow! What's the sensitivity of those tests you're taking now? 

Aw, Kels! Mastitis is the WORST!! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! When were you planning on supplementing Khloe or were you? I bet you can get your supply back up if you really don't want to wean yet. So glad to hear from you!! :) 

Jess - how you feeling?? 

AFM - bad bad night last night with Mr. O :( Kirk had a big meeting this morning and ended up giving him a bottle :cry: I feel like all that letting him cry was for nothing! Not sure what we'll do tonight if he starts crying... Taking him for blood work today - just routine stuff, not sure why they don't take the blood at his regular doc appointments.


----------



## babydust818

I have an appt tmrw at 130. This is a test i took when i got home from work. About 6pm. I didn't drink a whole lot today just because i wanted the test to be accurate. Different test might i add.
 



Attached Files:







test8203.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

yay rach! that's definitely positive! can't wait to hear what the doc says


----------



## confusedprego

oh and get back to drinking that water!


----------



## babydust818

I went ahead and saved the pee i used for that test and used one of those dip strip ones i've been using.... i'm so happy to report that the line on the test is the darkest its been!

Progression pic... Top 4 are from yesterday and in order from when i took them. The next 2 are from this morning with FMU. The bottom one was taken at 630pm with same urine from test above. Any ideas?
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i hope Oakley has a better night. I can understand why you feel like all the crying was for nothing :( Eventually you're gonna break free from bottle. Just keep trying <3

I don't know if it's anxiety or what but i keep getting this nervous feeling like i'm going to give a speech. I'm fine and then it speeds up real fast and in an instant i feel like my stomach flew out of my body. It has happened so many times in the last 24 hours. Today alone has prob been 20 times. I don't know if any of you experienced that or not?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay rach that is definitely positive! I had that racing heart almost panicky feelings, it probably is more to do with doing the tests and seeing the results, as it has only come on since doing them. Can't wait to see how the appointment goes. How is Andrew?


----------



## pinksmarties

Lind sorry last night was so rough. Did Kirk give the bottle? Just start again you'll get there.

Hess do you get your exam results today?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - the panicky feeling is def just from getting the positive tests - I was the same way until I got the blood results and even then I got like that every time I got close to a scan. Even at 20 weeks I was getting those nervous feelings. I think after that I was more relaxed - hang in there! excited to hear what the doctor has to say! Looks like it's darker but it hasn't been quite long enough to know through hpts - it's hard to quantify on those kinds, I think. 

Sam - Kirk started to and I took over so he could go to sleep. Last night was much better. He took a 3.5hr nap yesterday! I had to wake him up he was sleeping so long! Got up twice last night but just for a quick snuggle and then back down. Got up about an hour early this morning but I'll take it if it was a bottle free night! My pediatrician actually warned me that he'll probably start getting up earlier when we cut out the second nap, so I've been waiting for it, maybe that's it or he's just hungry! You been having better nights lately? 

Jess - is today exam results day?? How you feeling? 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## pinksmarties

I think we are in a similar position to you. He is still waking briefly to pop his dummy in, and reassurance but has gone back to sleep quite quickly. So the last few night he hasn't needed a bottle but like you I think this means he is waking earlier (6.30). Why are you cutting out the second nap? Is he really needing too?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea we really need to cut it out, it was a battle every day getting him to go down for the second nap and some days he just wouldn't and so it started messing up bed time later. He used to get up at 5 or 6, go down by 8 or 9 for typically 2hrs and then again around 2 and he would sometimes be in his crib for an hour before he would settle and then he just stopped settling but would be a monster the rest of the day until bed time because he was so tired but by the time he got to go to bed he was overtired and it was tough to get him to go down. So, now we do a nap at 11 (it was hard to keep him up at first) and I'm hoping to push that nap to 12 or 1230 by October because that's nap time at his daycare that he'll be starting at the very end of October. 

We went to see a friend of our's newborn yesterday and I forgot how little they start out!! oh my goodness lol Still not quite ready for another but seeing the little one yesterday got me thinking again!!


----------



## pinksmarties

omg he is up at 5am!! There I am complaining about 6.30!! I will have to find out what they do at nursery for naps etc. There will only be 3 babies under 1 but they nap in the same room as play and he is a light sleeper (needs quiet and darkness) so goddnes knows whats going to happen there.


----------



## confusedprego

Haha, we are very early risers so it doesn't bother me so much but I do love the 7am days!! 

Thinking of you today, Rach!! update us as soon as you can. They'll probably just start with bloodwork today - did you do another test this morning?


----------



## babydust818

did test this morning and looked same as last night. dr said not much he can do bit blood work. I can call tmrw for numbers. said if numbers are low to come back in for more blood work. test is positive though! still havin pink come out. I hppe this is okay


----------



## pinksmarties

Did he say anything about the bleeding? One of the ladies on another ttc thread had bleeding very early on/ like AF and went on to have her boy. Hold onto the hope and see what the blood results are tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

When do you think you ov'd? Any ov twinges ewcm ?. I am thinking must be around the 22/23/24 so bleeding may be implantation then?


----------



## shayTTGP

hi ! got a positive pregnancy test on 7/29 , confirmed positive with doctor on 8/8 . started bleeding with mild-sharp but quick cramps on 8/12 . went to doctor on 8/13 & got blood drawn . HCG was 1395 with progesterone @ 1.1 :( , doc told me I'm miscarrying due to my low progest. levels .. got blood drawn again 8/15 and my HCG dropped to 390 :( .. Am I really miscarrying b/c I haven't had any bleeding or cramping since 8/18 .


----------



## MarHunting

RACH - incredible!!! Wow, so much excitement over the past couple of weeks. 
Let us know as soon as you hear about your bloodwork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome Shay. Sorry to hear about your experience...will you see your doctor again? Maybe you should make another appointment and get blood drawn to just make sure your hormone levels are going in one direction or another.


----------



## confusedprego

Shay - sorry hun for your situation. I wish I could give you more encouragement but usually once your hcg levels start dropping they won't go back up. I didn't bleed until after my D&C so it was difficult for me to accept that I was having a miscarriage too. So sorry hun :hugs: keep us updated with how you're doing! This is a great group of ladies!


----------



## babydust818

Shay i'm so sorry to hear what happened to you. It's something i fear for myself ALL the time. It's an awful feeling. Unfortunately when your HCG drops it is a m/c. Did dr say anything about a D&C? You may have passed the baby already, but i'd ask dr to make sure you don't need everything cleaned out. Again, i'm so sorry sweety. 

Girls i have a question. How come with FMU my lines seem more faint than when i take a test in the afternoon? Like my test this morning is lighter than my test last night, but when i come home from work they've been darker than FMU? I'm just confused. I hope everything is okay. Keep the prayers coming. Dr's office doesn't open until 830. My dr isn't their today so the nurse told me to tell them i need my numbers and 'hopefully' they'll give them to me. Fingers are crossed.

As far as bleeding. I spotted yesterday morning... then around 10am i had a couple pink (more red) spots. Then it went back to spotting later in the day. Yesterday evening it went away completely. This morning it was pink (reddish) again. Thoughts? That's the cycle too... it's pink, reddish, brown and completely gone. Does it all. Only thing is it's not loads at a time. It's just quarter size


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Shay. AS the other ladies have said once the hcg starts dropping then unfortunately it is a mc. Are you getting more bloods done. Maybe once it falls further you'll bleed more if you haven't passed it all but if not I'd get it checked out.

Rach - my SMU was ALWAYS darker that FMU for some reason even when I hadn't peed/drunk loads overnight so don't be worried by that.They should give you your result whether the Dr is there or not, how stressful would that be if they didn't. I'm not sure about the bleeding, maybe it seems worse in the morning as you have been lying down so the very small amounts collect?


----------



## babydust818

my numbers were 90.1.... that's not good is it?


----------



## confusedprego

you really can't tell until you have another blood draw to compare and see if they're doubling. 90 could be right!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Rach - You definitely need to go in tomorrow for another blood draw to see if the numbers are increasing, this could be an early pregnancy for you!!!

Shay - Welcome and so sorry you are going through this!

AFM - Still no exam results :grr: I got an email that they were delayed due to a server issue so I am hoping they come out today. I am feeling Ok, just really tired and trying not to think about things. Last night I did have some lower pain that woke me up and was still painful this morning. It was not a cramping pain but more like throbbing or tightness. I hope everything is ok. I am feeling better now. What do you girls think? I don't want to call the doc for everything little pain or twitch. The nausea seems to have subsided but I do really feel hungry all the time, just can't eat a lot in 1 sitting.


----------



## confusedprego

I had a lot of twinges early on that they said was my corpus luteum and my uterus growing so I wouldn't worry about it but that's what your doc is there for to make you feel comfortable through this process so if you would feel better with a phone call then just go ahead and call  just when you think the sickness is gone it may rear it's ugly head again so beware! 

rach are you going to the doc again tomorrow?


----------



## korink26

Rach make sure you drinks a lot of water. I've had friends that spotted everytime they didn't drink enough water! Some women just spot when pregnant, so try not to worry (ha, I know, ya right). I'm so excited for you---losing that weight had more benefit than 1!
Jess, I would get like charlie horse pains in my stomach occasionally if I moved to quickly or sat up a funny way. So def. when you're sleeping, you could be moving weird and suddenly that causes it. Plus, I remember feeling like I did a bunch of sit ups, it was my stomach (or uterus, whatev the term) stretching. when is your next u/s?
You and Rach are going to have babies close together like me and Mel!
Congrats Mel on another girl---sisters are the BEST!!!
Khloe was sleeping sometimes until almost 8---but lately it's been more between 5 and 630. I'm thinking maybe when we start supplementing formula she'll sleep longer? Probably not though, she's just not much of a sleeper. My friends kids nap for like 2 hrs, that amazes me because a good nap is if Khloe makes it an hr. Usually more like 30-45 min. twice a day.


----------



## babydust818

I go monday at 4 so I wont know anything until tues


----------



## pinksmarties

Can you not get in tomorrow Rach? Most pg tests are 25mui (some frer are 12.5) so if your results today are 90 then that might be correct.

Kels - We give Benjamin a bottle before bed and he is still waking up at 6.30 so not sure if it helps or not, the only difference really is that he isn't getting a bottle overnight. I don't go back for 10 weeks but even thinking about that get mew sad, so hugs to you. I am sure once we get used to it it will get easier. Benjamin was also a cat napper but occasionally does 1.5 hours. He suddenly got better from about 7.5 months onwards.

Jess - hope they get the exam results soon, you just want to know. I got lots of twinges and pains, normal growing and stretching pains but you should ring and ask that is what they are there for. I would always want my patients to ring me if they are worried.

afm - very tired today another early rise, just wish his naps would make up for it but they don't so it throws my whole routine. Feeling very emotional atm, not sure why but mainly due to his popping in/off 3-4 minute breastfeeding. I know it irrational but I feel I am not providing enough or that it is a rejection of me (I know its not really) and maybe I should just give a bottle.


----------



## confusedprego

ugh that sucks they couldn't get you in any sooner rach! 

jess I just remembered complaining to Kirk about when I tried to sit up that I had sharp pains in my belly. I think you just get sore from all the stretching. let us know when you hear about your exam


----------



## MarHunting

Rach!!! I can't wait that long. haha. Geez. You guys are all so lucky they give you your numbers. For me, when I went to my first doctors appointment they did a urine test and that's it. Its so stressful! Luckily I got an early scan otherwise I would have lost my mind.
Just try to go with the flow as best you can. Don't put too much pressure on yourself or think too much about the numbers. Just try to rest and relax.


----------



## babydust818

Tell me about it girls... all i'm gonna do is think about it. Just had a huge cry. Just so nervous. I have so much faith that things will be okay but at the same time alls it takes is just one moment and everything is over. I am praying every day and extra hard. Boobs hurt a little more today on and off... but at the same time i feel tiny cramps in front. I know it all can be normal signs of pregnancy but y'all know how it is. I am just freaking out. So scared. I want this baby more than anything. Thanks for all the support. I don't know what i'd do without you girls <3


----------



## confusedprego

aw, Rach - it'll be ok! 90 really is fine for this early - we have no idea when you even O'd so maybe try to call your doc again tomorrow to see if they could squeeze you in for some bloodwork. 

Sam - I know how hard breastfeeding can be mentally! I definitely fell into depression when I dried up. Once it was done I dealt a lot better but gosh those hormones are rough on us!! I'll be honest with you though - those first few weeks on formula were like a gift from heaven - Oakley slept like a log all through the night for months!


----------



## babydust818

my tests are a lot fainter than yesterday. I did drink water today.. I just need to stop testing all together. I'm driving myself crazy. I guess ill wait and see. its all I can do. I have had a very bad pain in the top of my spine for like 5 days now. idk if its related to anything


----------



## confusedprego

yea it's tough to stop testing especially when you're not getting answers with the blood work. My hcg levels were 25 the first day they tested me but that was 9DPO and I was at 100 by 11DPO but it takes a little while for them to shoot up so if you just got prego then I'm not surprised you're only at 90. 

AFM - I think I'm going to call today to get my mirena out. I've been doing a lot of research on it and I've had bad breakouts ever since I got it in and I'm thinking it's the culprit. I was blaming the house and school for stressing me out but I've never had breakouts this consistent and school isn't stressful anymore and neither is the house and it's not showing any signs of slowing down. So frustrating!


----------



## confusedprego

I made the appointment to get my mirena removed! I think it's the best decision for me! anyone have birth control they like? I'm tempted to just chart and avoid fertile times as we wouldn't mind getting pregnant - it would just force me to make a decision about what I'm going to do when I graduate.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I don't think it's good news. My tests are getting fainter... almost invisible... :(


----------



## MarHunting

I loved my old birth control - Triquilar 28 (what country do you live in?)

RACH. Stop testing. Driving yourself crazy is not going to change whatever the outcome. Try to get as much rest as possible. Keep up the fluids and let your body do what its going to do. Keep the positive thoughts even if its not looking up - hang in there.

JESS: how are you doing????

Everyone else HI!


----------



## babydust818

You are so right Mar. I just took a test and it's darker again. I am gonna stop with the tests. I am soo driving myself crazy. I'm taking a deep breath and going to step forward with positive thoughts. But i do have a question for you girls... isn't it weird and uncommon that a persons test gets medium dark, light, medium dark, light, almost invisible then medium dark again? I find that so odd. I know it all depends on how much fluid you drink and the time of day and yada yada yada, but it seems late at night is when my best test shows. Nuts how that works. I'd think i'm like 21DPO but i have no idea. My lines are scary light for that aren't they? Ughh... I hope it's going to be positive news on Tuesday. I am praying so hard and i pray i'm having HEALTHY baby(ies) :)

Oh and Linds i think that is a great plan for you guys. I'd just schedule BD around your fertile days and if anything happens, it was meant to be! Surprises are the best.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Rach - like Mar said... Stop testing!!! You definitely have HCG in your system. Wait and see what the tests show on Tuesday otherwise you will drive yourself crazy!

I am absolutely ecstatic today! My exam score finally showed up last night at about 11pm and I passed!!! 2 down, 2 to go. 
Other than that had a rough night last night. Took a nap after I got home from work last night, without eating first and I was so sick. I need to go shopping tomorrow and pick up some snacks. We are taking my mom today to see our house. I can't wait, she hasn't seen in since they were putting form boards on the ground for the foundation. 

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## babydust818

That is wonderful Jess! Congrats on passing your 2nd exam. That is soo great! Are you feeling any better today? That is exciting about your house! So many great and wonderful things happening to you lately! You totally deserve it hunny!

Okay so i lied.. i took one more test this morning (insert smack noise here). It's the same darkness as last night (yay!). Do you think by any chance it could be these tests? Maybe too cheap? Here's a pic from Thurs morn - this morn. Last 2 are from last night and this morning.
 



Attached Files:







preg test.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

I've been trying to figure things out. My last AF was July 11th. I have long cycles anyways so therefore it would be typical of my body to not O until CD18 or after. Well Andrew and i BD August 1st and 2nd. That was the last day we did before all this happened. On Aug 9th i took a test and it was neg. I got what i thought was AF on Aug 10th. Now if i O'd the 2nd or 3rd it would make sense to get a neg Aug 9th. I wouldn't have got a pos until Aug 16/17th. I got my pos Aug 19th. So the bleeding... could that all have been IB? I mean i had what felt like regular AF for 4 of the 13 days. All the other days is what i'd call spotting. Is it normal to have IB like that? That is the only thing i can think of! If i did O on the 1st, 2nd or 3rd i would've been CD 21, 22 or CD 23. Therefore i'm technically 5 weeks instead of 6 weeks (since i O later than a normal person). does any of this make sense? LOL


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess- huge congrats on passing your exam you must be so relieved. You mum will see a huge difference in the house. Hope you feel a bit better today after food and a good sleep.

Rach - that's what I thought you would be and guessed by looking at your chart you probably ov'd around 2/3rd Aug so you would be 5 weeks not 6. Keep the pma and see what the test brings on monday. Are you still spotting?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls!

Rach - I think that might be a little heavy for IB but there have been girls that have what seems like a period but are pregnant. I have everything crossed for you for Monday. Maybe all this weight loss is getting your body back on track and got you prego again! Oh I hope so!!!


----------



## babydust818

I didn't spot from last evening until about 2pm today. I am a little again. I'm gonna try and relax until Monday. Only symptom i have is a awful headache and i guess you could say mood swings. Been in an awful mood today. My boobs have hurt once in a great while.


----------



## confusedprego

yay jess! congrats! hope you're feeling better! 

rach - I would worry those tests aren't good ones to compare darkness with. hopefully you'll get done answers soon


----------



## confusedprego

I got cut off when I was writing my last post. Rach - I hope everything goes well today! How you feeling? 

Jess - how you feeling? still nauseous? 

We visited my brother this weekend. Had a bit of a rough weekend with Oakley - he has a diaper rash that I didn't realize was caused from the cloth diapers having a build up of ammonia from a detergent switch :doh: Once we figured it out and got some cream on him and into paper diapers we were sleeping much better. He slept OK last night. Up really early at 5AM and it was tough to get him to go down but I think it's because we messed with his schedule so much. 

How was everyone else's weekends??


----------



## babydust818

Awh poor Oakley :hugs: Hope his rash starts to get better. That is one thing that looks so painful for a baby. 

My appt is at 4 today. I'm nervous. Haven't had any pain at all. Only this morning. I had went pee bcz i had to pee REALLLLY bad. After i did i started feeling things move a tiny bit down there and then it started hurting. Almost the same feeling as when you get trapped gas. It lasted about 4 mins and went away. Other than that... nothing. The pain was right in my uterus.


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Lindsay - the things you learn, I didn't realize changing detergent could cause an issue. I hope Oakley feels better soon! I saw your yard pics, wow you guys did a lot of work! Looks great!

Rach - I am anxious for your appointment today. Keep us posted. I guess you may not have bloodwork results back until tomorrow. Everything is crossed for you. 

I am feeling OK. Not great but not absolutely terrible. I have a very "full" feeling which makes me feel kinda yucky and pretty tired. My mom bought me a couple dresses so that has helped for work so I don't feel so constricted (I usually wear pants and those are getting tight). Nervous for my appointment Thursday. Other than that we have our pre-drywall inspection on the house Friday and the designer called today to say they are placing the order for the cabinets. Usually drywall would be about 60 days from closing so that would put us right at the beginning of November as long as we don't have any more delays. WooHoo!!!

Did anyone watch the VMA's last night, Ugh, I am still mentally scarred over Miley Cyrus' ridiculous performance!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I know! the cloth diapers complicate the detergent issue for sure! just glad we figured it out before it got to bad. hoping Oakley starts sleeping better now. so exciting about your house! I bet your so anxious to get in there! glad you're still not feeling great but look forward to when you're 12 weeks and you can feel great again  you're appt Thursday will be great! what time? 

rach - hope you're doing as well as you can be today! I'll be checking in tomorrow going for some results! 

I get my mirena out tomorrow! I'm kinda nervous but excited too. I know Kirk is dreading it but I really need to be hormone free for a little while and I can't stand these horribly painful ovulations! I'm going to start charting again just to track o and be on top of it for when we do start trying again.


----------



## babydust818

Sounds like a great plan Lindsay. I never feel myself ovulate. I wish i knew my body as well as you know yours lol.

Jess i can't wait to hear about your appt as well! Woohoo for November. That will be nice!! Oh and i did watch the VMAs... Mileys ass was so gross. She is so skanky and sick. I think there's more negative feedback than positive. I love Robin Thicke but the fact he sang that song with that girl makes me quiver! 

Gave my blood at 4. I get to call in the morning. I'm super nervous. I hope everything is okay. I calculated what my number should be. If it's 540+ then it has been doubling.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - do you think I will feel better at 12 weeks? Oh I hope so. I hope I make it there actually. But feeling better would be nice. Do your insides get used to all the growing and cramming that's going on in there? I feel like Im going to expode. My appt is at 8:30am Thursday and they said it would last 3 hours (as long as the scan goes ok).


----------



## confusedprego

I started feeling better around 10 weeks but still off and on no good until 12 weeks and then fully better by 14. You definitely stop getting the crampy feelings but I remember having those for a while but the sharp pains from moving went away after about 12 weeks. I think that you learn to stop using your ab muscles at some point and so that stops. I hope you can update us on your phone or something at your appt! I want to see a scan pic asap! You'll get to that 3hr appt! 

Rach - I've got everything crossed for you! you stop taking those tests yet? 

I got a new BBT today!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay - did you feel like a very "full" feeling also?


----------



## confusedprego

oh yea! I remember it very distinctly! a lot pressure in my belly. I was wearing a belly band by like 8 weeks because just the pressure of my pants against my belly was really uncomfortable! I'm not sure that really goes away but if you just get used to it. I had digestive issues in the first trimester too so I'm sure that didn't help with the pressure. 

Going to get my mirena out today! woohoo!! Took my first official temp this morning. O was up a lot last night so we'll see how accurate the temps are but I'd like to have an idea of O.


----------



## babydust818

blighted ovum :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

oh no, rach! Did they scan you?


----------



## korink26

Ohhh Rach, soooo sorry hunny!!!! I'm sorry to ask, but does that mean the egg stayed in your tube? Do they have to medically intervene or what next....big hugs....
Jess I remember feeling so full (but not full enough to not want to stuff my face 24/7)! And yes, I needed a belly band also by about 8-10 weeks. I can't imagine how antsy you are for your scan, because I can hardly stand to wait another minute!
Linds, glad you're taking out the mirena. It didn't seem to ever really agree with you. 
I got mastitis AGAIN this past weekend, so after my antibiotics are finished, I guess it's time for me to stop pumping. Her starting daycare and formula around the same time makes me nervous in case she has allergy issues, but hopefully we have no issues. Any advice on what formula to use or stay away from? I'm not sure if the last mastitis I had messed my cycles up, but I was 2 weeks late for AF. Then when I finally got AF, I got mastitis again, so we'll see when my next AF finally comes. I started temping when I was late to see where I was, and it seemed I OV'd really late, like when I shoul dhave been getting AF. Now I kind of want to temp around OV time this month to see what my cycle does. So Linds I may be joining you on the temping bandwagon :)
Sam can't believe you're back to work shortly! I think after being off that long it must be doubly hard to have to return to work. 
Mel how are you feeling??
Oh Rachael, again, my heart hurts for you....xoxoxo Thank god you have an amazing man at your side to help you through this.


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Sam and Lindsay, did you notice during AF that your milk supply was less? I don't know if it's the mastitis or AF that's making my milk supply so low.
And Lindsay, when you did dry up, what was the process like? Right now I'm only pumping in the morning and at night. I'm just afraid if I decide to dry up right after I finish my antibiotics that I'll get mastitis back again because of not pumping.


----------



## babydust818

kels you're thinking ectopic which is what I'm afraid of bcz he didn't scan me. he could have very will misdiagnosed me. it went from 90.1 to 85


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry rach. you probably would have already had pain if it was an ectopic. my mom lost her right tube and ovary to an ectopic and she was in the er very early on. Plus I think the hcg levels still rise but they just don't double but I could be wrong on that. what's the next step? 

kels - so sorry about the mastitis! it really is the worst thing! I never had a supply with af so I can't say but my supply definitely decreased with each round of mastitis. I dried up when I started my last round off antibiotics. that way I couldn't get an infection if I was already on the antibiotics. you'll see it only takes 3-4 days of not pumping/ feeding to dry up almost completely. do you have a stash frozen? you'll want to be kind of gradual switching to formula as Oakley ended up with some blood in his stool from the switch bc their poo gets thicker and he was pushing harder so he was popping blood vessels - poor little guy! I liked similac the best but I found enfamil has more coupons. Oakley preferred similac too. I think I got all your questions! hope daycare it's going ok! I'm dreading taking Oakley at the end of October. he's completely walking now though so we've reached all the requirements once he's 15 months so no more excuses :-(

rach- hope you're doing ok,hun! Let us know if we can help at all!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and my mirena is officially out! hoping things will get better! the doctor was pretty adamant that my symptoms had nothing too do with the mirena but I wanted to tell him to shove it. we'll see! so ready for my face to clear up!


----------



## korink26

OH yes, you're right that is what I"m thinking. How can he diagnose you without scanning you? I think Lindsay is right that ectopic has pretty high HCG levels...
Is Andrew with you, want to make sure you have support with you right now.


----------



## korink26

Oh so you stopped pumping when you were on the antibiotics? She said I can't stop pumping while I'm doing the antibiotics, that I have to keep pumping to clear the infection! But while I'm sitting here pumping measly amounts I keep thinking I should just stop pumping. Makes sense that I couldn't get an infection while I'm on the antibiotics! Hmmm....should I stop now you think??
I have very little left to my stash, probably wouldn't last more than a couple days. We already have constipation issues with her since starting solids, I dread what formula will do...
And tell him to shove it, you know your body better than he does, I don't care if he has a Dr. before his name!


----------



## confusedprego

if your supply is already dwindling I would just stop if that's what you plan to do. I pumped.through my second round of antibiotics and had mastitis again within a week of getting off the antibiotics so kirk made me stop pumping while on the third round and it worked! I had pain in the clog spot for a couple months though just to warn you! totally fine now. I think stress def plays a role in the mastitis so try to relax and take it easy. still massage the clog while you shower and everything but just don't pump. on my third day of not pumping I saw a dramatic decrease in silly and it was gone in a week if even that long and I made enough for a village!


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls. I found out at work and they didn't let me go home. tears keep rolling on and off all day. this is just horrible... the worst thing anyone could say to me is "so you technically never had a baby growing in u. doesn't that make u feel better?". WHAT!?!?! ITS ALL THE SAME assholes. 2 girls have said that so far. my mom is also in the hospital she had a small heart attack


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach 'huge:hugs: I am sure there is no way he can diagnose BO without a scan. I have had friends with BO that weren't diagnosed until a scan at 8-10 weeks or more. HCG continues to rise until the body realises something is wrong. What were your levels?
You were pg regardless what other stupid, ignorant and misguided people may tell you and all your feelings are valid.

I hope your mum is okay, oh hun just want to give you big hugs.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry rach, the things people say are just awful. thankfully not many people knew of mine but the few that did still ended up saying annoying things. it I just got complete silence and blank stares. people have no idea how to deal with this type of situation when they haven't experienced it themselves. do you have an appt with your doc to talk about what to do next?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach - I am so sorry to see your news today. This is never a good thing but one positive is that I really feel like your body is finally getting back on track!!! What happened with your mom? What a day you've had, sending you a massive hug girl!!!

Kelsey - so sorry you got the mastitis again. I hope it gets better quickly! How are Khloe (and you) doing with the day care? 

Lindsay - glad you are Mirena free!!! Wooohoooo!!! Doctors !!! Ugh! I would have been pissed too! 

How is everyone else doing?

Ugh! Last night I had a bad dream that I went to my appointment Thursday and things were over. I hope it's not my body trying to tell me something. Just ready for my appointment to get here!!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess don't think too much into your dream. Your dream could possibly be pointing out the fact you're nervous for the worst news at your appt (as if we don't already do that). It's the most important thing for you right now so you're gonna be thinking about it all the time. I honestly have very good thoughts about your scan. Dreams aren't suppose to be interpreted into the obvious... they usually have a secret meaning to them.

Thank you all for your kind words. I'm feeling a little bit better right in this moment. Just don't know what to expect with a BO. Never had it, obviously. I was typing everything to you guys from work so here's the story. I called to get my numbers and the lady said a nurse would call me back bcz they aren't in yet. Well about half hr goes by and my dr calls me. He was like "Is this Rachael? Um uh... " And i knew from that punchline it was over. He told me my numbers from the other day was 90.1 and its pretty much stayed the same. My new numbers was 85. He said when things like this happen it means it's a miscarriage (as if i didn't already know). Said he believes it's a belighted ovum. It was nothing i did or could do to make things different. Blah blah blah. He said he wishes it was good news he was calling about. Then he went on to say that he knows i've been trying for a while and i got pregnant on my own twice and had miscarriages both times. He said when all this clears out and i regulate myself again he may give me clomid. I honestly can't remember anything else he said because i wanted to rush him off the phone bcz i was holding back the tears. I do remember he said to call him and keep him posted about everything. Said it will pass on its own and won't need a D&C... all it takes is time. My body will recognize that things aren't right and will let go of everything. Sad thing is... tonight my boobs hurt worse than they have...


----------



## MarHunting

Rach. That's horrible. Man oh man... brings back a lot of emotion for me too. 
Did he happen to mention when you will go through this loss or is he expecting you just to "wait it out"? Friggin brutal. I'm at a loss of words and I'm angry at your doctor. Thinking about you my lady.

Jess - I unfortunately STILL felt nausea even at 22 weeks when I stopped my nausea meds. Some things still make me feel yucky and I've not had an appetite the entire pregnancy so far. But fingers crossed for you!

AFMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

Went to the OB yesterday. I'm up to 12 lbs gained. NO diabetes for me but I'm iron levels are dwindling. So my OB told me I have to take Iron Supplements twice a day.... I really hope they don't bung me up! I've been doing so well in that department. But I was feeling like a zombie so I guess the iron level would explain that. Hoping in the next day or two I see improvement... its hard to function. Lots and lots of feet and knees in my ribs. BUT I'M NOT COMPLAINING. :)


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh, Rach - not what we were all hoping for! I agree with Jess though, I think this is a great sign that you're getting your body back in a better position for pregnancy with being healthier! it's taken a long time to get pregnant but you did get pregnant so hopefully with some clomid and some charting we can get you that baby! Do you still have a BBT? 

Jess - I had those dreams too with Oakley early on. It's just your fears coming out in your dreams. I can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow! 

Kels - how you doin?? Hope you're feeling better!! 

Sam - how's B treating you? sleeping any better? Eating good now? 

AFM - I'm SO relieved to have the mirena out of me! I swear I already feel more normal today and now I'm just waiting to see if my face will clear up. Not sure how long it will take for the progesterone to leave my body. I should be gearing up for O but not sure how removing the mirena will effect that. My temp was stable this morning but we were up with O from 1:30-3 last night. You all will be proud, we let him "cry it out" the whole time. I gave him a bottle at 12 and then he got up again just wanting to hang out and I just can't do it anymore, so he would cry for 10 minutes, fall asleep for 10, cry for 10, fall asleep for 10, etc, etc. Kirk and I are going to TRY to let him cry it out for 1 week. It's SO HARD but we need to get him (and us) sleeping better.


----------



## korink26

Oh Rach, so sorry you have everything happening at once! I honesly think people just have no idea, until they've gone through it. Not just a miscarriage, but the immense desire to have a baby, and then having to wait so long, and then for it to end in miscarriage. Unless somebody has gone through it, they have no clue. Thinking about you babycakes....Sooo happy to hear you're dr. is open to starting clomid with you, I really think it'll be a total game changer for you!!
Sam Benjamin is soooo freak'n cute, just love the picture of him. Are you guys thinking about any more? I mean, you make such beautiful babies, how could you stop at one? :)
Jess, I really think your dream is just your subconscience worry coming out. I had bad dreams like that too, right before scans and it scared the shit out of me. I worried it was a "warning" to prepare myself for the worst. I feel so positive that this is it for you, I'd be so shocked if it went any other way. What time tomorrow is it, please tell me in the morning, afternoon is WAY too long to wait!
Lindsay are you feeling any different yet with the Mirena out? 
Any big weekend plans for anybody? None here....just looking forward to the long weekend. Daycare is ok, she had a break yesterday because Tuesdays is my mom's day to watch her. Not sure if that's a good thing, to have that day off while she's getting used to it. Just breaks my heart that at such a young age she's away from her family for 9 hrs a day! :( Her teacher said she was pretty overwhelmed and had a rough morning but by late morning she seemed to be doing better. I hope today goes good for you. Makes work seem even longer when I'm counting down the minutes to go get her. Did I tell you all that ryan got a teaching job? We are so lucky, got one 10 min. away from home! So his first day of his new career is Tuesday. He's had teacher in service days this week. Thank god, we've been without his income since January, so Sept 1st can not come soon enough! Too bad almost 1 whole check of his will go to daycare. 
Miss you girls xoxo


----------



## korink26

Oh for some reason I didn't see the last posts from you Mar and Lindsay!
Mar---only 12 lbs!?!?!? Totally jealous over here. I think it's unfortunate I never had any sickness, because food was my best friend and I gained over 50 lbs!!! Thank god for breastfeeding or I would have never probably lost it. You're soooo close!! Do you have a name picked out---sorry if you already said.
Oh no Lindsay, did Oakley just start getting up again in the middle of the night since switching him off the bottle? Khloe will only once in a great while get up in the middle of the night, and I'm so tired I can hardly pull myself out of bed. I don't know what I'd do if she started making a habit of it. How did I do it those first 12 weeks up every 2 hrs?!!? Letting them cry it out is the worst. If they're just whimpering, cranky crying, I can handle it. But when she's all out screaming, it's the worst and I don't last long before I go get her.


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - 12lbs?! that's it?! I gained 46lbs during my pregnancy! I was right on track with the lb a week after the first 12 weeks with 5lbs gained during the first 12 weeks and then I packed on 10lbs in the last two weeks. I just recently got back down to my pre-first pregnancy weight like a month ago! Do you have her room all set up yet?? 

Kels - yea, Oakley used to sleep like a CHAMP, he was the best sleeper EVER and now it's just torturous at night! Not sure why but I have a feeling it started with me babying him while he was teething and then switching off of bottles and now he just wants me to snuggle him back to sleep - which is super tempting because he's so cute but I'm like in a daze all the time now from being tired. I just got a new sippy cup that is kind of like the nipples of bottles and he seems to really like that so I'm hoping that will get more fluid in him - we're struggling with him being dehydrated because he doesn't like to drink out of the sippys. I just got him some pedialyte, hoping that will help. 
I honestly think I feel different today without the mirena! I usually get little butterfly feelings in my belly ALL day of anxiety and I haven't had it once today. I still have a bit in my chest but it seems better and I know it's probably all in my head but I don't really care haha. I have no new breakouts today on my face - hope it stays that way!!! 
I feel your pain with the daycare. I'm kind of fortunate because they don't take part-time daycare for under 15 months at the place we're going to take him plus they don't even have any open infant spots so I have to wait until the end of october to take him but I'm so dreading it. Dreading it enough to consider not working after I graduate for a little while to have another baby and start working again when they're old enough to start pre-school but it seems like a waste of my degree to not go get a job.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach  still thinking about you. I hope your body does what it needs to go quickly so you can get on to your next cycle. I think its great your doc is going to prescribe the Clomid!

Mar  Nausea still at 22 weeks!! Ugh! Are you still taking anything for it? I am trying not to take anything unless I need it. The food department is definitely tough. I am hungry, but then when I have it in front of me it just doesnt look (or smell) all that great. I have gained about 4 pounds though so I hope thats a good thing. Cant believe youve only gained 12! I hope that iron helps give you more energy. Do you take a prenatal too still?

Lindsay  yeah for letting little Oakley cry it out. Its tough I am sure but I think it will be great in the long run for all of you guys! I didnt realize that Mirena was progesterone. So glad you are feeling better today!!! 

Kelsey  So great about Ryans new job!!! Congrats! I am sure that will be a huge help now with the extra day care expenses. What grade will he be teaching? Hope Khloe gets used to day care quickly. I am sure in the long run it has huge benefits to her to have the social interaction (and a little break for you)

Sam, Mel  hope you girls are doing OK, I have been terrible about checking in on journals. 

My first appointment (scan) is tomorrow at 9am, then with the doctor after that. I will keep you girls posted. Hoping for good news for sure!

We are planning on spending the Saturday, Sunday and Monday on the boat. I cant wait! Hope the weather is good. Next week its back to the grind with the studying so I need to enjoy the weekend while I can.


----------



## korink26

Jess are you taking progesterone right now? And I don't think I congratulated you on passing your 2nd test!! You're just breezing right through now! 
Ryan will be teaching high school social studies---so we'll see how challenging the kids are :)
Yes, I do think it will benefit her in the long run. I was talking to a 4k teacher this weekend, and she said that the kids that come from Khloe's daycare are usually a little more advanced. plus, we have no other kids in either our families, so she needs the social interaction.
Props to you Linds if you'd be home full time---I don't think I could do it! I would love to work part time and be home an extra day or 2, but I don't think I could do more than that. Love that girl to death, but days are exhausting when it's just me with her.


----------



## MarHunting

Kels, Lindsay and Jess. 

Yep... only 12 lbs. I didn't gain a single lb until 19 weeks. And its very slowly made its way up. I feel like I look like I've gained a million lbs. 
I haven't taken anything since I stopped the diclecton. Just went with it. But now my iron pills are hurting my tummy.... ugh! Hopefully that tapers off soon because on top of being exhausted still, I will not be able to be running to the bathroom all the time. Not fun! 

Yeah we have her (Ariah -Arrrrreeeeeeeya)'s room allllll ready. Just waiting for my glider :)


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - yes I am on progesterone. This time it's really made me feel yucky! 

Mar - you need to post some room pics!!! What theme did you go with?


----------



## confusedprego

Oooo Mar I want to see pics!! Sorry you've felt so crappy during your pregnancy! I've heard the nausea sticks around for some people the whole thing! I can't imagine! You're getting so close now! Every time someone here gets close to having a baby I want to get pregnant again lol. 

Jess - Can't wait to hear your news today! Make sure you bring snacks to your appt! 3hrs is a long time!

Kels - I know, I'm not sure I could be home all day either but Kirk's schedule is SO unflexible and unpredictable that I end up picking up and dropping Oakley off every day and I can't imagine balancing that with another one thrown in the mix too! If I could find a job where they have a daycare right there then I'd be good with that! So, I almost think I should get pregnant when I know I'm around 6 months out from graduating, stay home with the new one for as long as I can handle it and then start looking for a job. They just always say "it's easier to find a job if you have a job" womp womp. I'm going to talk to a friend that works at the local community college and see if I could get an adjunct position just to keep me doing SOMETHING. We'll see!! 

AFM - Oakley is just now stirring and he went to bed at 7:45 last night!! that's 11hrs girls with not a SINGLE PEEP out of the boy!!! I think I found the perfect sippy cup that is not really a sippy cup because it still has a nipple like thing but I will TAKE IT if it makes him sleep through the night!! He drank a ton of milk before bed last night and it calls it a "trainer cup" on the packaging so win win! 

Rach - hope you're doing a little better today, hun! big :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Good news so far girls! Strong HB and measuring right on target!!!! Here's a pic of our growing little bean! I'll post more later! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## confusedprego

yayyyyyyyy I just knew it was going to be good news, jess! made my day! cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## korink26

Omg Jess that's much more than a bean----that's a big baby in there!!! :) :) :) Sssssooooo happy! Alright, now what was the hb, want to start my gender predictions! and I don't think it's the progesterone making you sick this time, I think it's a healthy baby making you sick ;):hugs:
Lindsay that's awesome about the sippy! Makes sense they'd have a "trainer" cup. Hopefully that leads him right into a regular sippy. I hate that people tell us we need to get rid of a bottle by 1yr....I'm so glad to hear about this trainer cup, maybe that's something I can start with her at a year. This might be a stupid question, but when do they start just getting milk, and no more formula?
Mar---we need an updated belly shot and nursery shot! Love the name---especially since watching the show Pretty Little Liars.
How you holding up Rach :hugs::kiss:


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! Chris and I were so relieved that everything looked good! I forgot to ask her what the heartbeat was. She said it was strong and I was measuring slightly ahead at 10+2. You can start your gender predictions... and shouldn't have to wait too long to find out. I am going in Tuesday for some bloodwork which includes the Maternity 21 genetic screening. Its like a CSV but non-invasive and can collect the baby's DNA from your blood. It will tests for a lot of the genetic problems and also provides gender. The doctor told me that it takes about a week to 10 days to come back. 

The little baby was dancing all over the place during the scan today. So cute. Chris got a little video with the arms and legs moving!!! 

I have my next scan in 2 weeks which will be by 12 week scan with the NT testing etc. 

I am just praying that everything comes back OK!!! So far so good so I am going with that. Chris hadn't told his parents yet so we are telling them tonight.


----------



## hopestruck

Sorry ladies, haven't been on much but just popped in to check on your scan Jess - YAY!!! What a beautiful little BABY! Not so much of a gummy anymore. I think this might be your rainbow.

:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo jess!! Thats a fabulous scan, absolutely brilliant!! Soo soo happy for you and Chris. I will go first and say girl for you Jess. I started feeling better by 12 weeks but had the odd day here and there but still much better than before.

Rach- thinking of you. Sending lots of love.

Kels - your Klhoe is just so cute too, you can't stop with just one either! I agree with the work/home thing. Although I am not going back for 9 more weeks, some days I can't wait to go back and others can't imagine leaving him with someone else. OH tries to understand but he only sees him for 2 hours per day (and then he still watches the news grr) so doesn't really understand just how exhausting it is everyday. I think with us over here they say cows milk to drink from 1 year (can use in cooking from 6 months)

Mar -only 12lb wow I think I put on that in the first tri alone! Can't wait to see pics of LO room.

Linds -yay for 11 hours sleep!! Fab news about the sippy/trainer cup. Hope it continues.

Hi hope, how are you?

afm - I think B has on off tummy and the last 2 days been constipated. Not sure why as his food hasn't changed although it is more lumpy now to encourage him to chew. He has been waking earlier and earlier and his naps have been crap, and has gone back to waking 3-4 times per night although we are not feeding him still. I think he is dropping his mid morning bf which I am sad about and means altering his feeding routine (bringing his lunch sooner) which I always find stressful after just getting a nice one going. My Dad and step mum are coming to stay on Sunday for a week, so that will be nice.


----------



## confusedprego

jess im so thrilled for you and I also say girl for some reason! glad you're going for the testing - you'll feel better

kels - we switched to only milk at one year and transition ed starting at 11 months. 

my connection sucks right now so I will write more later!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Jess! That is amazing. So happy for you and Chris. You'll have to let us know what his parents say! Your next scan you can say you're out of the 1st tri! Wow! I say it's a boy.

Sam i'm sorry little B isn't cooperating with you right now. Pretty soon though he should start working out to a better routine. Unbelievable that he is almost 9 months old already. Has he started crawling yet?


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I swear I struggle with getting Oakley's poo the right consistency on a daily basis lol. We're on a carbs kick so he's extra dry in the diaper lately! Try to stick with offering a variety of things and it'll work itself out I'm sure!

Kels - getting off the bottle has been really painful for us so I would recommend trying to introduce a trainer or sippy cup as early as you can. I will definitely start sooner with #2! 

Jess - still over the moon for you - can't wait to hear how Chris's parents react! 

Mar - Hope you're feeling well!! 

Rach - have you made a follow-up appointment yet? 

AFM - the other graduate student in my lab graduated today. I got to go to her defense and they even let me stay for the questioning so it gave me a good idea of what I'm in for next year. The job search is on - hopefully I'll find something that will work for Oakley and baby #2! Keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks again girls! We are excited! Chris's parent were very excited about the news. They told me that they had noticed that I was starting to look a little chunky around the middle but didn't want to say anything. LOL My mom has known for a couple weeks because she isn't afraid to tell me when I've put on a few pounds LOL. I wonder if people at work are starting to notice too :shrug:
So I have 2 votes for girl and 1 for boy :)

Hope - 20 weeks already!!! When do you find out gender? 

Rach - how are you feeling? 

Sam - will your OH help out more when you go back to work. My girlfriend says her OH doesn't and she gets so frustrated. I don't think Chris would be like that but I need to make sure if we get to that point. 

Lindsay - 11 hours!! Wow I hope that continues! 

Mar - pictures!!!!

Kelsey - how is Khloe doing after a couple days of day care. 

Mel - hope you are enjoying 2nd pregnancy bliss!!!

So girls- tell me about the belly band. What does it do? I am starting to feel really uncomfortable in my pants. My mom has been out shopping for dresses but I just don't know what to wear right now.


----------



## filipenko32

Yay Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: This is your rainbow for sure! I am SOOOOOOOOO happy for you this has made my day so much!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: How far along are you now?


----------



## filipenko32

Rach I am so sorry :-( I saw your news on FB. You are going to get there hun xxxx Did you ever try clomid? xxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Mel <3 Dr said once everything gets back to normal he's thinking about putting me on Clomid. I think what i'm going to try and do is for Sept and Oct i'm going to try to lose 20 lbs each month. That way Andrew and i can start trying November. Another 40 lbs gone i think would help A LOT along with the Clomid. That way maybe a year from now i'll be delivering my rainbow! :) I'd be 4ish months walking down aisle in March (that is if the 1st cycle works). So my belly won't be too noticable. I mean i honestly don't mind being 9 months preg walking down the aisle, but at 4 months i'd fit into a smaller dress ;). I'm going to try and stick with this plan and be dedicated. The fact i still have stuff going on inside of me makes me feel like i shouldn't be working out hard because i feel like i'm killing the baby even though there isn't one. Do you guys understand what i'm trying to say? But if i wait then that's just time wasted.. and who knows how long it's going to take for my body to notice there's no embryo?

Happy 10 weeks Jess!
Happy 16 weeks Mel!
About 2 more months for you Mar!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - belly band was a great invention for me but I know that it doesn't work great for some people. They sell them at Target and places like a pea in the pod or destination maternity. What I did was used a hair tie and put the loop around the button, then pulled the hairtie through the loop of your pants and then back over the button so it can stretch open but not fall all the way open otherwise your pants will fall down. Then put the belly band over your belly covering your back pockets a bit and it will look like you have a tank top under your shirt. Some ladies have trouble with it rolling up your back but it worked like a charm for me! 

Happy Friday ladies! I'm off to a graduation party and rehearsal dinner tonight and then to a wedding tomorrow! I'm happy to say my face is ALREADY almost completely clear again! Just old breakouts healing. I'm in SHOCK that it's clearing so fast. Kirk didn't believe me that I could possibly be seeing differences already and I totally am! I have way less anxiety, my constant belly tenderness is gone (I didn't realize I had that until they took it out) and now I'm having what I think is a progesterone drop induced AF like thing - temp dropped yesterday morning. As weird as it sounds, it feels good to have some sort of period as the mirena stops AF - just got spotting every month and I didn't have a period between Oakley and mirena so it's been a very long time since I've had a real AF. I can't tell you girls how happy I am to have that thing out - I know it works great for some people but not for me!


----------



## babydust818

You don't know until you try, right Lindsay? Glad you're feeling better. Sounds like it was the right thing for you by taking it out.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I think that's a great plan! I think this weight loss is the reason you got pregnant again to begin with so another 40lbs (if you really need to lose that much) sounds like a great plan! But more importantly I think giving your body 2 more months to recover from this is a great idea too. Can we talk you into temping again?? you might find your charts easier to read now that your cycles are regulating a bit with the new weight. I wouldn't work out too hard if I were you but keep walking for sure! If you do yoga I would recommend that too, it's very cleansing! Walking will still induce endorphins and will make you feel better! We'll get you to your rainbow baby, Rach! You're getting so close!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lindsay Have a great time at the graduation!! I can totally understand you feeling better to have a period and a bit more 'normal'?? Will you try for number 2 anytime soon? 
Rach the weight loss will help and I am sure you will do it but I was overweight conceiving this pregnancy I am 100% convinced the clomid helped me this time and with Lexi. I am also 100% sure you will be pregnant again with your rainbow soon enough. My sister got married at 6 months pregnant - she looked radiant!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - so proud of you for being so dedicated with your weight loss. It's so great that you set your goals so high and work so hard to achieve them!!! I can't wait for you to get on the Clomid!!! I want to talk to you about temping too. I think you will love it once you get into a routine of doing it!!!

Lindsay - oh I am definitely going to go look for a belly band at Target this weekend. I have no idea what to wear anymore and that will definitely help stay in some of my clothes a little longer. Glad you are feeling better with the Mirena out. Wow I didn't realize it stopped AF too. Is that bad? I took Depo for many years and never got AF while I was on it (which was great) but I always wondered if that was bad for your body to not "do it's thing". Have fun at your parties this weekend!!!!

Mel - Happy 16 weeks!!! I am 10 weeks today by dates. By the way I am absolutely loving the scenery on your FB pics! It's absolutely beautiful there. Is that far from where you live? You guys look like your always out exploring! 

Well I am supposed to be packing for our 3 day weekend on the boat but I was so nauseous when I got home that I've just been laying around. I probably should get things ready I guess. I will check in with you girls later.


----------



## babydust818

I am so confused. I'm thinking of getting a second opinion. first off it bugs me that the gyno didn't do a sonogram. I know he's probably done this for so long that he feels confident but for the heck of it I just took a test and its darker than any of the others. that would mean hcg would have gone up right? ik 90 to 85 isn't good and I figure ill miscarry soon but idk if its BO. just not feeling confident with that answer. what do u girls think?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - You should go see another doctor if you're not comfortable with yours but if you go get some FRERs and then see them get darker then I would think that's something but I'm not sure about the ones you've been using. I mean how much darker are they? I'm sure the doctor didn't do an ultrasound because I think they can't see anything on the sonogram until 1500 hcg (or that's what my doctor told me) like not even a gestational sac. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I agree with Lindsay. If you are not comfortable I would go in for another visit. I don't know if they will be able to see anything but perhaps a look to check your ovaries, etc might be a good idea. I definitely think at the very least they should repeat your bloodwork, especially since you are getting darker tests.


----------



## BeachChica

Morning Girls - a couple questions. What did you take for your IBS? I have IBS already which I take medication for, but have not had it for a while. I know they told me during one of my other pregnancies that I could not take the medication so I am wondering what you girls took. Lindsay and Kelsey - I remember both of you I think said you had it. I got some Milk of Magnesia yesterday to help with the constipation etc. 
Also, did any of you girls get any nose bleeds? I am seeing a little blood when I blow my nose.


----------



## confusedprego

I got IBS with Oakley and I really just drank ginger ale and tried to tough it out. it passed for me after the first trimester so hopefully it will for you too. my doctor tried to tell me it was because of nerves but who knows!


----------



## MarHunting

Jess:

Natural honey, peppermint tea, ginger ale. Watch the kind of grains you're ingesting too. Stay away from flax. It nearly killed me.

For the first trimester I had creamed honey on toast and that seemed to help! I also would use a heating pad on my back for cramping. Never on your ab/tummy. And use it sparingly of course but it was my saving grace and limited the cramping which in turn, calmed my nerves.

Oh and I have had blood in my snot since about the same time as you. It says in all the baby books that it can be expected. So YAY to you... ITS NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## confusedprego

oh jess, I remember habing bloody noses when I blew my nose too but I think that lasted the whole pregnancy along with the gums bleeding when I brushed my teeth. I can't wait for your next scan! 12 weeks was the most fun for me. oakley moved around the most at that one!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - take any more tests?? how you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

I got nose bleeds Jess! Also my gums bled like crazy, it's because of increased blood flow due to baby. 

How are you doing Rach? 

Lindsay I love your pics on FB you look amazing!


----------



## babydust818

Yeah i've been taking tests... still so confused and so alone. Top test was from a few days ago, middle was 2 days ago and bottom was just now. I dropped them on the floor... hence why there's hair on it. I'm still spotting every day.... just feels like a horrible dream :nope: No cramps or anything. I feel fine. No pregnancy symptoms though. I feel super bloated but that's about it. No fever, no abdominal pain, no nausea, no cramps, nothing. I just feel normal but with a bfp...
 



Attached Files:







92.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confusedprego

I would call your doctor back and ask them if they'll do more bloodwork and see where you're at. I'm sure they'd be willing to.


----------



## babydust818

I think i'm gonna call tmrw. Tmrw will be a week ago he gave me my results. So i'll see where to go from there.


----------



## confusedprego

yea it's really odd the tests are getting that much darker! Can't hurt to ask! 

Hope everyone had a great long weekend! Jess - you go for your test today?


----------



## pinksmarties

I would call the Dr's Rach. Like I said before IF it is a BO then hcg will continue to rise and many ladies do get a D&C for them and not just left to it unless that is what they wanted. At the least more betas should be done just to check.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Went in for my bloodwork today so the waiting game begins. So anxious for my next 12 week appointment to see that everything is still ok and get my labs back. 

How is everyone doing? How was your weekend? 

We had a nice time on the boat, but it is soooooo HOT!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I have such a good feeling for this pregnancy for you, Jess! Everything is going to be fine! I know easier for me to say than you! When is your next scan? Like what day next week? 

Rach - how you doin, hun? What did the doctor say? Take any more tests? 

AFM - O is sleeping so much better! That may be because we turn off the monitor at night :/ He's in the room right next to us so he wakes us up when he gets really upset but it keeps me from watching the monitor as soon as he starts fussing and going in before he really needs me. Last night he went to bed at 6 and didn't get up until 5. So, I know that he has it in him to sleep 11hrs at night! We've also figured out training cups and he doesn't even want the bottle anymore - woohoo! I also O'd! Some of my temps are all over the place because of the wedding this weekend and my peak one probably isn't so dramatic because I took that after a nap we took the day after the wedding we went to this weekend - only slept about 2.5hrs. Either way after this morning's temp and yesterday's I think I O'd. Def not trying but we haven't been that great about preventing either :/


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo Go Oakley! Such a big boy! I loved the pic you posted this morning of him. He is precious. That's great you O'd. At least your body is still regular.

I have an appt at 1140 today with dr. Gonna make sure it's not ectopic and make sure things haven't progressed so maybe he can give me a shot to speed things up. I don't want to wait until a month from now to miscarry. I just can't do it. I have no idea how the appt will go because i called and complained and said i want answers. So they BETTER do something!!!!


----------



## korink26

Aww, Rach I hate that you're going through this right now! Hope you get some answers today, let us know how the appt goes. It would be nice to be able to speed things up if that's the case so that you can move on and start the clomid and get your rainbow!!
Jess, did you get any results from the bloodwork? I also am so confident that this is it for you!
Lindsay...you lil rebel you! :) You seem to get pregnant pretty easy, so wouldn't that be something if it did happen for you right away! my Dr. always said a person is more fertile right after bc, not sure if that's the same for all bc or just bc pills. I've been temping too, just to see what's going on with my cycle.
Well I decided to try one more time with pumping. the first time I only half assed took my antibiotics, so that could be why it came back. This time, I took them EXACTLY how I was supposed to. If it comes back again, then I'm done. I just hope it doesn't, because we have Ryan's sister's wedding next weekend (the 14th) and if I get mastitis just in time for that I'll cry. Such good sleepers we have in this group! Took Khloe till about 14 or 15 weeks, but she's been sleeping through the night pretty good since then. Just waiting for her teeth to start coming in, and I'm thinking we'll start all over again and be up a lot with her. So far I'm not seeing the start of any teeth.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - keep us posted on your appointment today. Is that the same doctor you saw before or a different one. I hope you get some answers! :hugs:

Lindsay - that's great that Oakley is sleeping so well! I hope he stays in that routine. That's great about O. Some people find temping such a pain. But I find it SO helpful to know what's going on with your body. I need to start stalking your chart. 

Kelsey - are you thinking about trying again for #2 as well? I hope that mastisis stays away for you, it sounds terrible!

AFM - I am starting to feel a little better overall. Yesterday I felt nauseous but today I am feeling better. They said the Maternity 21 takes about a week to 10 days to come back so hoping to have my results by my appointment next week - its on Friday at 1pm. 
Oh, I bought a belly band yesterday on my way home from work. Its great! Today I am wearing my regular pants (unbuttoned) with the band and its working out great! I may need to get a couple more colors.


----------



## babydust818

It was the same dr. He took more blood work. He said if the hCG comes back lower than it was.. he wants me to wait it out. He said if it comes back about the same then he can give me a shot of methotrexate. He said he honestly hates to give it and tries to talk his patients out of it because of the side effects. Was telling me how its used for chemotherapy. I asked about ectopic. He said that it could honestly be a possibility. He didn't seem very concerned because he said with my hCG numbers being SO low that if it is ectopic that it couldn't show up on any ultrasound and also would be too small for it to rupture my tube. They'll call me tmrw and let me know what my new numbers are and what to do next.


----------



## confusedprego

rach - glad you got to see the doc! have you taken more tests? do you have any symptoms? gosh I hope this will be over soon for you! Let us know your results as soon as you can! 

kels - are you on bc now? Any chance we'll be stalking that chart for real any time soon? mastitis sucks! I have it 3 times before I gave up too. it sound like they just didn't give you strong enough antibiotics the first time. hope it stays away! 

jess - liking forward to hearing your test results and for your next scan. I think you'll have days here and there that you feel better that will become more frequently better! almost second trimester! woohoo!


----------



## korink26

Oh I loved my belly band too! It let me put off buying maternity clothes for a couple months. although, there's nothing better than maternity jeans, and you usually can't even tell they're maternity jeans so go get yourself some! How the world and I'm going to be able to be patient enough to wait for your appt next Friday!!??!
Rach glad your dr. is listening to you. His reasoning is reasurring and makes sense. So I guess we just wait to see what the numbers say tomorrow.
Well they gave me the same exact antibiotic this time, so hopefully it works! No, no baby #2. It's almost a tougher decision than deciding to try for #1! If it was something I could plan out it'd be 1 thing, but it lingers in the back of my mind that it took us almost 2 years to have Khloe so we shouldn't delay trying. I found out on Friday that I got a promotion so I think it would be highly frowned upon if I got pregnant anytime soon. Who knows! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - so glad you got to see the doctor today. Looking forward to seeing your lab results tomorrow. Did they say anything about doing a scan to check on things? 

Kelsey - woooohoooo on your promotion!!! :yipee:


----------



## babydust818

No scan bcz hcg is too low too see anything. If numbers are high tmrw then they could but I think they're going to be about the same honestly. Any of you know anyone who had to use methotrexate? By the way he was talking it's scary. 

Great news Kels!! Congrats. Don't go crazy thinking about baby numero dos. It will all happen in God's timing :)


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - hopefully they'll have some answers for you today and hopefully the hcg will be even lower so we can move on from this and get you your rainbow! 

Kelsey - congrats on your promotion! I say do whatever you want to do! but I'm not really following that advice either as I know I would get a lot of judgement if I got pregnant again right now. But if I get a new job next summer then I'll need to wait until at least winter time to get pregnant - that's a long time! It sucks being a woman and trying to have a career and a family! That's why we're not being that careful right now - if it happens, it happens and we will be thrilled and figure it out from there. 

Jess - hope you're feeling ok today! 

AFM - every night seems to be getting a bit better with O since we turned off the monitor. He still wakes us up but not so quickly so I'm able to wait it out a little longer and every night now he cries for less time. Plus - he's completely figured out his sippy learning cups so he's drinking a lot more milk and juice throughout the day and I think that's helping too! He doesn't even want the bottle at all anymore so we're definitely making progress!


----------



## confusedprego

any news rach?


----------



## babydust818

no I called and the nurse told me that my doctor wasn't in today and would look at the blood work tomorrow and tell me what he thinks so I'm pretty sure they had the results but the doctor wants to talk to me and tell me himself


----------



## confusedprego

did nurse tell you last time?


----------



## babydust818

First time yes. Second time no.


----------



## MarHunting

Rach, although methotrexate is an aggressive drug, its not QUITE like what the doctor said. Obviously I'm not sure what dose a doc would give under these circumstances but I am a person that has a rare autoimmune disease and that's one form of treatment. The drug does effect fertility and will cause miscarriage. But that is over several doses... 
But that's all I know about it.


----------



## confusedprego

Hm, I wonder why she didn't want to tell you this time! well hopefully you'll get some answers today. I've never looked into methotrexate but I can check some of the medical journals we use at work for you if you want! 

Happy 11 weeks, Jess!! I can't believe we have to wait a whole week for your next scan!! Will they keep scanning you regularly once that one goes fine? 

Hope you're feeling better now Kelsey!

Sam, Mel - I need to check journals!

Mar - not long now at all!! oh my goodness - we still need pics of that nursery! 

AFM - I think we are officially sleeping through the night again with Oakley! He went to bed at 7 last night and is still sleeping now at 630 :) Didn't get up at all last night so my "trick" of turning off the monitor let me wait a bit longer for him to get over him waking up and the learner cups probably helped too! I just need to get him on a regular sippy by the time he goes to daycare..I think! 

Hope you all have a great Friday! Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay if you wanted to do that, that would be great! Thanks. Wow Oakley has slept a LONG time! Little ham must be wore out. 

I'm going to Cleveland tonight. Going to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame tmrw. I'm off today, the weekend and monday... woohoo. :happydance:

I had a dream last night the dr called me with my results and said it increased from 85 to 1084. Hmmm... so odd.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - it sounds like methotrexate is only associated with major side-effects at high doses and sequential doses. It is used for the treatment of cancer which basically kills all cells that grow quickly, so lots of people suffer from digestive issues when they take it as your intestinal cells turnover quickly. It prevents the absorption of folic acid. It sounds like it's typically used for ectopic pregnancies as there is really no other way of stopping the pregnancy from growing aside from surgery. To be honest, I would ask for alternatives to this drug if you can. I think if it's the only option and your hcg levels are just hovering then you should only need one dose but if they're falling then I would definitely wait it out. 
Any news from the doctor yet?


----------



## korink26

Nothing yet Rach!? My Dr. warned against taking medicine to speed up my miscarriage. I don't remember exactly why, but I think she just said it could be intense and still result in me needing a D&C. 
Yay Oakley!!! How long did he end up sleeping? I think it'd be fine if he took his sippy trainer with him to daycare. So don't stress yourself out, let him go at his own pace. 
Happy 11 weeks Jess!!!! So sos ososososooo excited for next Friday!
Daycare has been kind of rough this week. Wednesday when I went to get her, her eyes were really red and puffy so I could tell she had been crying, and she's not a crier. So idk how long they let her cry, but it's really bothered me. Then another day, her voice sounded kind of hoarse, so I worried she was getting sick, or had been crying a lot. Well she wasn't sick, so again, I think she may have been crying a lot. This daycare is awesome, known all over and it was only by chance we got in. But, it's really upsetting me. What I think is happening is she's getting hungry the last hour but they weren't giving her a bottle because it was so close to pick up time. Yest they did give her her bottle and she was fine then. Today I had Ryan STRESS that if she's fussy at all, she's hungry so give her her bottle ASAP. I don't care how close to pick up. Ugg....hope everybody has a good weekend!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for all the info Lindsay. I'm definitely skeptical about taking it. I was reading about it online and was scared to even think about it. Like you said.. i'll try at all costs to not have to take the shot. 

Dr called and i missed it. He did leave a msg and said.... my test is still positive and it's low. He said he wants to repeat bloods early next week so we can see where it's going. He said obviously it's still positive and something is still going on in me and he needs the blood work to determine what we need to do. So i called back and have an appt scheduled for Monday at 9. Does this mean there could possibly be hope? I know my chances are slim to none. Wish he would of told me my number. Damn.


----------



## confusedprego

Can you call back and ask to talk to the Doctor? If he wants to repeat the test I wonder if your hcg went up? Have you taken a pee test lately? what do they look like now?


----------



## babydust818

I called back and my number went from 85 to 144 so def nothing good but something is still developing.


----------



## confusedprego

hmm...that's weird! could it be a new pregnancy by any chance? I've never heard of hcg going down and then back up again.


----------



## babydust818

Same here. I am sooo confused by it all. What the heck is really going on? Did i have triplets in there? :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm actually just reading about how that can happen with numbers going down and back up that you had more than one in there and if you lose one the numbers will go down and then the other one keeps growing and they go back up. you never know!


----------



## babydust818

That would be a miracle. I couldn't imagine.


----------



## BeachChica

So Rach - what are they saying to those numbers? Is the doc going to call you? The numbers are very low and since they are going up not going down it seems they need to do something.


----------



## babydust818

idk anything until monday


----------



## babydust818

Really hoping I don't have an infection. I haven't bled in 2 days but when I wipe it has yellow tint on the tp. No clumps or anything. I had a bad headache all day and honestly I've felt so many things going on in my uterus area. Like little pricks. Nothing painful at all. I guess more like twinges I can just feel something different. My boob is hurting on and off. Ugh ... wtf is going on


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: rach I wish I could sort all this out for you. The numbers are low but as they are going up maybe there is some retained tissue in there. I hope you get answers tomorrow when the Dr calls.


----------



## babydust818

thanks Sam. Bleeding has stopped for the last couple days. Took a test and the line is faint. So maybe my body is finally realizing and accepting the loss? Guess we will see tmrw with the blood work. No yellow today on the tp. So that's good.


----------



## confusedprego

:hugs: Rach - so sorry this happening to you!


----------



## babydust818

It does suck. Especially feeling hopeful, then it ruined and then hopeful again to just have it ruined once more. I just got back from my appt. I didn't get to see my dr. Nurse drew the blood and said i could call back around 330 to get my results. Waiting game begins again. I know it's not going to be good. The plus side if its low, is that i won't need the shot and i'll soon be on clomid. The plus about it doubling is there's still hope, but at the same time it could mean something dangerous. At this point i guess i should be happy if it's low. It sucks and hurts to say that, but it's the cold hard truth.


----------



## babydust818

Just went to the bathroom to take another test and when i looked at my urine it was bloody. When i wiped it had very tiny little clots or tissue? I think the miscarriage is starting. Honestly, i'm happy because i'm so sick of this mind torture every day. I feel so nauseous right now. I think it's because of the realization that it's soon to be over. I'll just be happy to move forward and start clomid. I hope that is my rainbow maker. I just hope this whole bleeding/miscarriage thing doesn't draw out to be a long process too.


----------



## korink26

:hugs: So sorry Rach....I hope it's painless (physically) for you. You are so right on with your positive thinking. It SO sucks this one wasn't meant to be, but your body is doing what it needs to do and it's bringing you closer to your rainbow. Clomid I think is exactly what you need, I'm really excited for you to start it. Do you have off today?

Khloe has her first awful cold. She's a green snot machine. Saturday night we were up every hour with her, I was really worried she maybe had an ear infection. Last night she slept better, so I'm hoping it was just the congestion bothering her. I just feel awful that she's at daycare with strangers and crying babies. Just what you want when you feel like crap.

Sam I saw on fb that lil Ben is on antibiotics---what's wrong with sweet Ben?


----------



## korink26

Oh, and 2nd month in a row of really late OV! Here I am CD20 and no ovulation yet. Does anybody know if antibiotics can affect a cycle like this? Last month I blamed it on the mastitis and antibiotics, and I wonder if it's the same thing this time. I hope so, because I hope my body's not more screwed up now after a baby than it was before.


----------



## confusedprego

:-( you have a great attitude rach! this is such a hard thing to go through especially with all the waiting! I hope your numbers are low too so we can get you that rainbow baby! I think Clomid will b just what you need! 

Kelsey - I think breastfeeding causes issues with cycles, right? my sister in law is going to stop breastfeeding at 1 so that her cycle will regulate and she can get pregnant again. plus I think the antibiotics do mess with not only your cycle but your temperature. 
poor khloe! we were up every hour with Oakley last night but I think he just had to poop lol


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - any updates from the doctor after 3:30pm? It's great you have a PMA! That's exactly what you need. You are doing a great job getting your mind and body in shape!!!

Kelsey - oh no, poor Khloe! I hope she isn't sick too long. It's not even winter yet.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Stupid dr never called me back yesterday. I tried calling twice with no call back. We all know how that goes. *rolls eyes* 

He called me this morning and said my number was 24 and that what he thinks happened was tissue began to grow in the beginning and then it stopped which made me bleed for so long and also made my numbers plateau. I told him how after i went there yesterday that i started bleeding. He was pleased to hear that. Said he doesn't think a D&C will be needed and that i should wait 1 cycle to start trying again. I asked if he thinks it was blighted ovum and he said yes.


----------



## korink26

So glad to hear you won't need any intervention and that you're body is taking care of things. I think that'll help regulate your cycles much longer too. It took me a long time after my D&C to get regular. Thinking of you hun....
Jess---4 more days!!!! How have you been feeling??


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - glad your body is doing what it needs to do on its own and that the numbers are dropping! Will he put you on Clomid now for your next cycle?

Kelsey - I am feeling Ok. Very tired and slightly nauseous. Hopefully those are all good signs. I don't feel like I am really "growing" much for being the size of a lime already but maybe all the bloating in the beginning is hiding some of that. I don't know. Looking forward to my appointment on Friday and hoping my Maternity 21 results are back too. How is little Khloe feeling today?


----------



## confusedprego

rach - massive hugs to you, hun! hope this next cycle goes quickly! I'm glad you didn't need the d&c... it felt like forever for my body to figure out what was going on after that! 

jess - glad you still feel kind of crappy! I'm counting down the days to your scan  everything is going to be perfect! I swear I started showing at 9 weeks and then stated the same until like 18 when my belly popped out plus your probably growing more than you realize. 

I had some major mood swings this weekend and another temp rise this morning so I took a hpt this morning but it was negative. even though we're not trying I was a little disappointed! definitely better if I don't get pregnant right now but still...


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - Glad your body is doing it all naturally and you won't need the D&C. Did he mention again about starting you on clomid? Although things are physically sorting themselves out I am still sending lots of love as the emotional side will take much longer.

Kels - Benjamin has a bad cold for just over a week (pouring nose - therefore can't breath properly, mega drool watery eyes - I was hoping teething but no!) but that wasn't why he is on antibiotics. I noticed his left nipple/boob was becoming red, swollen and hard underneath. The Dr thinks it is an infected spot (but the hasn't had any there, I think mastitis like). Its getting better now but still very red but not as swollen. It taste vile, really bad so it is a struggle getting him to take it. The night have been getting easier but last week was really bad, taking 1.5 hours sometimes just to settle him back to sleep before he would wake up again 2 hours later. I used a humidifier which I think helps his nose and breathing at night. I hope Khloe feels better soon, and you all get some good night sleep. As for your cycles I haven't been monitoring ov but my cycles are shorter than before pg, about 25 days so a bit worried about that. Maybe the fact we are still/just finished bf means things will take a bit longer to regulate. Maybe speak to your ob and see what they say.

Jess - your house is coming on so fast! Friday will be here soon. I think I had growth spurts too where my belly grew more early on then slowed where I just looked like I had had a big lunch till a bit later when it became a more obvious pg bump.

Linds -Hope Oaklely feels better soon. 

afm - My dad and step mum were up for the week last week, it was good to have them here whilst B was (still is) poorly and I wasn't well either. Really feeling it yesterday and today with them gone, he is much more fussy and crying more easily (maybe less distractions now?) which I am finding difficult.


----------



## confusedprego

sam - I think sometimes babies feed off our moods so if you're not feeling well then he will feel worse!hopefully you'll all feel better soon! I'd he done with his antibiotics? is the sore gone? 

rach - how you doing today? 

jess - how you feeling? two more days! Can't wait! 

afm - 9-11 today... always hard for me to deal with. just thankful my dad made it out of the world trade center that day


----------



## pinksmarties

I think you are right Linds, today I really tried to relax a bit more and he was less fussy and fidgety. Last day of antibiotics tomorrow, full 7 day course, and the lump is so much better now. He has started refusing lumpy foods and spitting it back out now though - argh!! His drool has been so bad recently that I have had to bibs on him during the day and even change his tops as it has soaked through! I am not going to say the 't' word!!!

Hugs for today, I hadn't remembered what today was till you said.


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Linds can't believe your dad was in the World Trade Center that day :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Guess what girls... I got my results back today from my Maternity 21 test and they said everything came back normal so I am hoping this is it for us!!! Still nervous about my appointment on Friday, but I will feel a little better when I get past that. 
... I know gender.... Any guesses???? :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

I say boy :blue:


----------



## pinksmarties

:pink::pink:Yay for great news from the tests. I say girl


----------



## confusedprego

yay, jess! I say girl!


----------



## confusedprego

so, I think I may be going to buy some hpts today...my temp seems to just keep going up. I think I may have ovulated two days later than what my chart shows as the big jump was after a nap in the afternoon with a day full of drinking the day before so who knows if that temperature is right and then the next day I took it once and it was kind of low and I fell back asleep and couldnt' remember what it was and took it again and it was higher. The next day was a work day so I finally took it at the right time after normal sleep. I would be thrilled if we're pregnant but I'd be terrified of what our families (and my boss!) would say. We'll see...I'll let you girls know!


----------



## babydust818

What is meant to be finds a way Lindsay :) Go get them tests


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooo exciting Linds! What will be will be.


----------



## korink26

Omg congrats jessiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance: What amazing amazing news!!!! Thank you for not saying the gender until I had time to guess, I would have been disappointed. Now, I guess BOY! Now, hurry hurry and let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
Oh Sam, poor Ben (and poor mom and dad)! Sounds awful, never heard of an infected nipple in babies, poor thing. Hope he didn't feel as awful as I felt with mastitis, what a trooper. Glad the antibiotics are almost done. Hope you feel better too! I 'm sorry to say it, but with the drool, I think it is the "t" word!!! Does he have any yet? Everybody keeps asking if Khloe has any yet and seem so surprised when I say no. 
Rach---how you feeling?
Lindsay it's still pretty early, but I forget if you normally get your BFP's pretty early? I'd feel the same way, happy (but scared, omg, can't picture another one yet) but worried what family and work will say. But, something so precious we can't worry what anybody else thinks. It's what's best for you guys and your family! NOW GO TEST AND LET US KNOW!!! :)
Khloe seems to be feeling much better. Still pretty snotty, I pulled a big booger off her cheek this morning, and then another one she must have wiped in her hair overnight. lol Gross, poor girl. Probably needed a bath before daycare but she was a sleepy head and slept really late so no time!


----------



## korink26

Jess....crazy stalker up here in WI.....please get unbusy and update us :)


----------



## confusedprego

sam - glad b is feeling better! I agree it's the t word! it took Oakley what seemed forever to get teeth and he still only has 4... I'm expecting two more any time because of increased drool and biting lately! 

Kelsey - I do usually get early bfps but we'll see. I don't I am preggers just am a but paranoid about it since we are really not being so good about preventing. I'm going to buy the tests now and will take it when I get home... as tempted as I am to do it in the target bathroom that just seems lame haha


----------



## pinksmarties

I would say its the 't' word too but he's had times like this in the past so who knows!! One new thing he has been doing though it biting my nipple and pulling on it, boy does that hurt. I try not to react but it is a bit difficult. Last time he did it he just giggled! His nipple so much better but you can still feel a hard lump underneath, I'll see how it goes for the next few days and hopefully that too will go away. Made a start on his hungry caterpillar curtains tonight -yay!

Linds - how long will it be before you are home? It'll be middle of the night for me when you test!!

Kels - glad Khloe is feeling a bit better. Some mornings B wakes with white slug like streaks across his face where he has been wiping his nose at night then smeared it across his face, eye brows are the worst!! LOL

Jess - when is your scan tomorrow? Excited

Rach - how are you? I noticed your FF ticker has changed.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - you're keeping us hanging here!!  

BFN - which is probably good! although I wouldn't have minded!!


----------



## MarHunting

BeachChica said:


> Guess what girls... I got my results back today from my Maternity 21 test and they said everything came back normal so I am hoping this is it for us!!! Still nervous about my appointment on Friday, but I will feel a little better when I get past that.
> ... I know gender.... Any guesses???? :winkwink:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gender - BOY. But if its a girl then YAY TEAM PINK!!!! Up here in Ontario Canada it seems to be the fad. Girls are popping out EVERYWHERE.

Hello to everyone!!! Just so you know I check in every day to see whats going on with all of you.

AFM: 7 weeks left. :happydance:


----------



## korink26

Thinking of you with excitement today Jess! I'm like a kid the night before Xmas!!!!! Can't wait to see baby girl/boy!!!
Mar--7 weeks!?!? How exciting-that went so slow because I was so anxious (and busting) but yet so quick. Are you at weekly appts now?
Afm-SIL's wedding this weekend. So tonight rehearsal and tomorrow wedding. Busy weekend. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! 
JESS ILL BE STALKING!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - woohoo only 7 weeks!!!! it will fly by but those last two weeks were brutal for me! Hope you're feeling fantastic!! 

Jess - eeeeee can't wait to hear about today!! I'm going to be driving to NJ tonight for a wedding this weekend so I think we're heading out around 1 - I'll be stalking the WHOLE WAY UP!! 

Kelsey - have fun at your sister-in-law's wedding!! I have a rehearsal dinner and wedding this weekend too! busy busy!! You bringing Khloe?? This will be Oakley's first wedding. It's a really early wedding (10AM with reception at 12:30) so we should be home by bedtime, so I figured it would be OK! We'll see! wish us luck  Plus I figure it will give someone to hang out with Kirk since I"m in the wedding party. 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend!! Rach - I hope you're doing ok, hun!!


----------



## korink26

Stalking.....when I shd b paying attention at rehearsal.


----------



## BeachChica

Girls! Sorry to keep you waiting. I wanted you to have time to vote and I was slammed when I got back to work today so didn't get a chance to post. Well everything went well at the appointment. Our little bean looked so different this scan!!! You can now see arms and legs. The nuchal fold test came back good and the doctor said everything is looking is great. 

And now for gender.... it's a GIRL!!!! :cloud9: We are soooooo excited! 

Here's the scan pic...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BeachChica

Ok so I'm finally catching up....

Lindsay - I know you said you got a BFN but I say going forward just let whatever happens happen. Oakley probably wants a little brother or sister close in age anyway :winkwink: Your temps are definitely all over the place. Have your cycles been regular? 

Sam - how is Benjamin doing today? You need to post some updated room pics when you get the curtains done. :baby:

Kelsey - glad Khloe is feeling better. How is your new position going? 

Rach - how are you feeling girl? Did you get full AF? 

Mar - 7 weeks left!!! Wow! How are you feeling? We need some bump and baby room pics (insert impatient foot tapping here!) 

When did you girls tell your work you were pregnant. I am trying to decide what to do. I don't really care that they know but I feel dishonest not saying anything, not sure why....


----------



## MarHunting

BeachChica said:


> Ok so I'm finally catching up....
> 
> Lindsay - I know you said you got a BFN but I say going forward just let whatever happens happen. Oakley probably wants a little brother or sister close in age anyway :winkwink: Your temps are definitely all over the place. Have your cycles been regular?
> 
> Sam - how is Benjamin doing today? You need to post some updated room pics when you get the curtains done. :baby:
> 
> Kelsey - glad Khloe is feeling better. How is your new position going?
> 
> Rach - how are you feeling girl? Did you get full AF?
> 
> Mar - 7 weeks left!!! Wow! How are you feeling? We need some bump and baby room pics (insert impatient foot tapping here!)
> 
> When did you girls tell your work you were pregnant. I am trying to decide what to do. I don't really care that they know but I feel dishonest not saying anything, not sure why....





YAY TEAM PINK & PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok here are bump shots my GF took just last weekend. I'll get around to nursery shots soon enough.
I basically told them ASAP only because my situation was special. My normal job was Offender Transportation Officer but because I'm still on a contract after 5 years with the organization, I needed to work a desk job and would have to switch contracts. So I spilled the beans early, even though I was terrified that I would have another MC. But the stress of working along side inmates would be worse than feeling nervous of a loss and having to tell everyone. 

I'm still at bi-weekly appointments. I think I am until 36 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







1233975_10151921661942122_299720927_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









1234690_10151921662937122_1973850638_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









1185487_10151921662162122_883054413_n.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8









1239359_10151921661157122_1863050243_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo, Jess a girl - I was totally right!!! So very happy for you both. Do you feel like you can relax a bit more with the pg now? I think my work started to guess way before I told them but it was after my 12 week scan that I told them. I think after losses we just want to be sure everything is okay so not telling them may feel a bit dishonest, but its your news to share when you feel ready.

Mar - gorgeous pics, just lovely. Wow 7 weeks, that will soon fly by but the last 2 weeks will feel like forever!!

Linds - your temps are still up, when do you think you ov'd? Shame for the bnf, but you still never know. Wow for the bding!! If I got pg atm it will be like an immaculate conception!! . Hope you have a fab weekend at the wedding

Rach - how are you?

Kels - have a great time at your SIL wedding, must be the weekend for it.

afm- B sleeping so much better again, sttn with the odd wakeup but very easily settled. Dribbling excessively still.


----------



## babydust818

Sam i'm happy B is sleeping better. <3 How are you doing? 

Mar the pics are beautiful!! 

Jessie SOOOO happy for you!!!!!!! Any names picked out for baby plum?!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Mar, I love the pics!!! How are you feeling? Have you decided on a name yet? 

That seems to be the first question that we are getting now with the few people we've told about it being a girl. But it's still very early and although I feel better, I definitely don't feel out of the woods. 

Sam - yeah for Benjamin sleeping through the night. Are you feeling better?


----------



## babydust818

I understand hunny. You've still got plenty of time to figure out a name! I feel so good about this pregnancy for you. <3

Happy 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

Jess - I'm so thrilled for you!! I know you don't feel out of the woods yet, but you should definitely start relaxing a bit! Are you getting any other testing done? I know you had thought about some other stuff but not sure what you decided - I'd say with the maternity 21 and the NT you should be good to go!! 

Mar - you look absolutely gorgeous!! perfect pregnant body!! 

Rach - how you feeling, hun???? 

Kelsey - saw your pics on facebook - you and your family looked great!! hope you had a great time!!

AFM - wedding went well and Oakley was a perfect little angel! Slept HORRIBLY on Friday night but then last night we got 13hrs straight out of him - I feel like a new lady today!! AF showed on Saturday so that answers that question! Ha! and Jess - yes my cycles have been super regular but I think my temps are up and down with the progesterone going up and down since the mirena came out. I had one more skin breakout after getting the mirena out but looks like I'm in the clear now!


----------



## confusedprego

I just ordered Oakley's halloween costume! 

https://www.amazon.com/Count-Cutie-...Count+Cutie+Baby+Costume+-+Halloween+Costumes

I hope that takes you guys to it - so cute! "count cutie!" 

Anyone else dressing their little ones up for halloween? 

Sam - I love the new curtains! you're so talented!! All with having a little one to take care of too! I'm impressed! :) 

Mar - how you feeling??? Any contractions yet?? 

As weird as it sounds - it feels really good to have an AF again! I haven't had a normal one since before I was pregnant with Oakley. I had the bleeding postpartum but that was definitely not AF like. 

Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## MarHunting

Funny you should ask about contractions.

Ok, long story-ish. Saturday I was coaching my roller derby team in our final game in the season. There was about 10 minutes left in the game. One of the girls came off and was slowly skating to her seat when she tripped over someone's feet and smashed me in the back. - not cool. I snapped and then sat down because I instantly started having relatively aggressive contractions one on top of the other. I came home and laid down for a while and that seemed to slow things down and I had no spotting so I figured maybe things were good.
Well then yesterday afternoon I started getting cramps accompanying my Braxton's. They started to increase to 6 an hour, along with pain and cramping. 
My husband and I headed up to labour and delivery just to make sure it wasn't anything serious. They hooked me up to the stress test and our little monkey is again A+++, but I however was having contractions less than 10 minutes apart. They did a urine sample and eventually hooked me up to an IV. They poured a litre of basically some kind of rehydrating junglejuice which slowed my contractions to 12 minutes apart. The doctor wasn't confident with that so they made me stay overnight :( and hooked up a second bag of the jungle juice and gave me an adavan to calm and sleep. Must have worked! I was out like a light until the nurse came in and unhooked the IV. 
In the morning the doc came in and did an internal (OUCH) and my cervix still remains closed. They discharged me shortly after that. Geeeeez.

So that's my little adventure. Feeling exhausted now! Happy to be at home. Might even stay home again tomorrow and rest up a bit more. I mean I still do have almost 4 weeks left to make it through work. And I don't want to go off any earlier.... that's already a little early only because I wasn't comfortable driving an hour each direction to work in the last two weeks. So Canadian Thanksgiving weekend is my last day!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I'm sooo happy for you :cry: :cloud9: this is your rainbow baby for sure I just couldn't be happier for you!!! Drink lots of water and relax you're going to have a wonderful normal pregnancy and a beautiful baby girly at the end! You'll have so much fun dressing her up!! Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Wow Mar... doesn't sound like it will be too long before Ariah is here!!!! :cloud9:

OMG Lindsay that costume is TOO stinkin cute! I can already see him in it LOL. He is gonna look soo adorbs <3 Glad you're having a good AF. It's always nice to know your body is working itself back to normal. 

I most certainly agree with Mel that this is your rainbow Jess. I know it's hard to get too excited about, but i truly feel in my heart everything is gonna work out with baby plum! When is your due date again?!?


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my gosh Mar! Tell baby Mar to stay put! It's too early! Glad that was the last game of the season!! Rest up! I know you don't want to have to stop work too early but you have to do what you have to do, ya know?? Those internal exams can be a bit rough sometimes! eek!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Mar! I would have freaked after getting bumped and had all those contractions. Glad everything is Ok. Like Lindsay said, you need to keep that little girl in there a bit longer. Are you packed and ready just in case? Will you be taking the year off for maternity leave? I have a friend that lives in Vancouver and its so nice that you girls get so much time off up there!

Lindsay - I cannot see the outfit, its blocked on my work email so I will need to check it at home. Glad AF is finally normal for you and you are starting to feel better after the Mirena. 

Kelsey - love the FB pics with your sisters. You look great girl! 

Mel - How are you? Your FB pics are great too. You guys are always out doing fun stuff it looks like. 

Sam - How is Benjamin doing? Did his infection clear up?

Rachael - just checking to see how you are going? Has the bleeding completely stopped? Do you have another appointment soon with the doc for the Clomid?


----------



## babydust818

Jess - Happy Anniversary to you and Chris!! I would say get to baby making, but.... :haha: The bleeding has stopped for about 3 days now. Everything should have passed. I'm starting to get back into the swing of things as far as my diet goes. I had gained 8 lbs in the last month between stress for work and the baby. I've lost 7 of it. So soon i'll be moving forward which makes me feel better. Slowly looking for another job. Hate mine and it definitely depresses me every day. Hoping to figure out what i want to do with my life and start going to school. One thing at a time though. Dr isn't going to put me on Clomid until after my new AF comes. Which could be in 3 weeks. We'll see.


----------



## korink26

Omg yyyaaayyy jessie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just knew it would be all good :) :) :) :cloud9: :happydance::hugs: So come on, what baby girl names do you guys have in mind?? I love the name game :) I so remember though, not wanting to think about names, not wanting to do nursery stuff, not wanting to do anything baby related until I really felt safe...but ya know what, I didn't feel safe until after the delivery. So just try and embrace it, and accept this is the real deallll!!!! :) :) So excited and happy for you. Can't wait for your bump pictures and all the milestones. How have you been feeling? Better?
Mar, love the pics! So pretty---and such a cute lil bump---you stayed so small and cute--JEALOUS! :) How scary about the contractions! How have you been feeling now? Bed rest would be awful, so just take it easy.
Awe Linds, how cute is O gonna be in that outfit!!! Can't wait to see pictures. I think I'll dress Khloe up, just not sure as what yet...
Rach glad the bleeding is done...looking forward to a fresh start so hope AF comes quick. I can only imagine how hard it is with all the stress going on to keep weight off, much less loose it---so GO YOU for losing 7 lbs with everything you have going on. so proud of you babycakes!! :kiss:
Sam---how's Benjamin feeling?
Mel---how are you feeling hun---want some bump pictures!

AFM-Wedding went good! Khloe was way overtired after a crazy busy day so she screamed all the way....but it was a nice day with family. I think I finally OV'd on like CD 25-27 or some crazy late day. But, at the wedding on Saturday I pumped in the morning and then didn't have time again ( I was only doing 1 morning and 1 night pump anyway) so on the way home at midnight I was beyond tired so I just decided I was done pumping. Well, Sunday around 6 I couldn't stand the pain anymore, so I pumped. Then last night I thought, well I'll just keep my night pumps, so I pumped and only got like 3 oz so I think I got my supply way low so hopefully I can be done now. I don't plan on pumping at all today/tonight so hopefully I wake up tomorrow and I still feel ok. Pray for no mastitis! That's my biggest fear. I can't even tell you what a relief it is to not have to be hooked up to the pump anymore. That's another whole hour I get to spend with Khloe :) Jess you asked about the job, I don't start training until October 8th---even though it's effective Sept 8th. i don't think I'll like it anymore than this job, but at least I'll get paid more for doing it. So we'll see.....hope it's not a ton more stressful and something I'll regret.
AGAIN, JESSIE SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - just saw the Halloween costume - sooooo cute!!!

Kelsey - that is a late O for you! Has it been like that or are you just now tracking? Hope you stop producing milk quickly and dry up so you don't have to worry about the mastitis anymore. Haven't really thought too much about names yet.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - hope AF comes quickly for you so we can get you on clomid and get you preggers!! 

Kelsey - hope you're done too! You know what really helps (it sounds really weird, so get ready!) but cold cabbage straight on your boobs makes them feel SO much better while you're drying up! So, if you need to pump this morning then grab some on your way home from work tonight, it really does help. 

Jess - When is your next scan??? 20 weeks? or do we get every two week scans with you?! It took Kirk and I FOREVER to settle on Oakley. Even once we picked it we were still discussing names and just yesterday Kirk said we need to start thinking of both girl and boy names because we're going to need more than a pregnancy to come up with another name we agree on and that is as "awesome" as Oakley haha quoting him! 

There's an explosion of newborns and now pregnancy announcements on my facebook- NOT helping my baby fever!!! ahhhh!! Even Oakley's second cousin that was born on the same day as him is going to be a big brother!


----------



## BeachChica

I have an appointment at 16 weeks (no scan) then one at 18 weeks with the high risk doctor which includes a scan and a consult. It seems like forever for a scan!!! I am wondering if I should try to get in for one sooner. I should have probably asked for them to book me for one in between those appointments but when she said I'd be coming back in a month I didn't realize there would be no scan that day. Maybe I can see if they will scan me when I'm there.


----------



## korink26

I'd ask! My Dr. knew how worried I was so she would bring a little portable scan with her to our monthly appts and although it was a crappy screen and not detailed, it at least gave us the reassurance that the baby's heart was still beating and the baby was still moving around. the last month or 2 is first when I started tracking because AF was coming SO LATE. I'm not sure if it's because of the mastitis or what. I did read that breastfeeding can delay OV, so idk. Now that I'm done I'll be watching it to see if OV gets earlier.


----------



## confusedprego

I've heard breastfeeding can prevent ovulation altogether so I bet now that you're drying up things will go back to normal. some women don't get af at all when they breastfeed I think! 

jess - def ask if it will make you feel better! those early months are do tough because you can't feel them move like you can after 20 weeks or so. I'm sure they'd be willing to give you a scan at 16 weeks considering your history just to make you sleep better! as much as getting my cervix surgery sucked back in the day it was nice getting scans every 2 weeks!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry not been on much we are back visiting my mum for a week.

Jess - I'd definitely ask about another scan if that will help ease your worries. I got a angelcare foetal monitor to listen to the babies hb. Luckily I could find it pretty much straight away every time from about 13 weeks but I know it can be difficult to find and so may add to your worries. 

Kels - hoping ov gets back to 'normal' for you now you have stopped pumping. Linds is right about the cabbage, keep in the fridge for added soothing help.

Rach - hope next Af arrives sooner so you can get on the clomid. Well done for losing the weight too especially given every thing you are going through.

Hi Mar, mel

afm - I had my last bf on Sunday. He has been pulling and 'biting' my nipples and didn't seem that bothered so I swapped his first morning feed for a bottle. Was very sad and cried loads but at least this way I know now much he is getting now. I suppose now it means I can get a lie in once in a while as OH can get up in the morning to feed him now!


----------



## korink26

Omg Sam you're SUPER MOM for breastfeeding this long!! I stopped breastfeeding around when I went back to work at 12 weeks, and then almost entirely did just expressed milk in bottles for her. Unlike you, I didn't cry I think I celebrated :blush: Woops...
I haven't pumped now since Monday night, and I have no pain at all, think I just kind of dried up on my own. Didn't have huge supply since I was only pumping about 10-12 oz a day so I think it was just that intial pain Sunday but once I pumped and relieved the pressure my milk must have just gotten the hint and didn't come back. woohoo! :) Although the price of formula is not making me woohoo...


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, girls you did so good breastfeeding! I'm so proud of you guys! I hope next baby I'll be able to breastfeed longer! I pretty much only pumped and fed out of the bottle though since I had such trouble with my let-down right from the start and got such a huge oversupply from pumping too much - think that's why I had such trouble with mastitis. 

Sam - I was SO emotional when I dried up, I totally felt like I had failed! But I felt better once I realized my freezer was still overflowing with milk haha. You ladies did much better and longer than I did though so maybe I would've been fine had I been able to longer. Is Ben sleeping better now???

Hope your cycles regulate better now! 

Mar - how you doing, hun?! No more contractions, right?! 

Rach - is there still no way we can talk you into temping again?? My chart is boring - I need a chart to stalk!


----------



## MarHunting

Hey all.

No no more consistent contractions. Still having lots of Braxtons, cramping and discomfort. I'm going to the doctor today to see about being done work. I'm EXHAUSTED and feel like crap most of the time now. I drive an hour each direction to work and then work my 9 hour day. I'm just so ready to be done. I need the note to go off on sick leave until I'm ready to start my maternity leave... and then YES! I get an entire year. :)


----------



## confusedprego

wow! I can't even imagine getting a year! you guys are so lucky! I think the standard minimum time here is 6 weeks... that's all my sister in law took. I think most places give 12 weeks but still it's really not much time. it has its benefits in going back to work but man is it unnatural at first and so hard


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - can't wait to hear about your appointment today, keep us posted! It would be great to start leave early and so jealous you get a year!!!


----------



## MarHunting

and... I'M OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

However... my precious angel is BREECH (transverse). The little monkey. I have suspected it for weeks but my doctor just decided to fill me in today. Looks like I'll be kicking up the yoga a notch or two.


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo!! congrats, Mar! That's great! Bummer about being breech but you've still got some time! When do you start weekly appointments? I think I did at 36 weeks. 

Happy friday to everyone else! hope you're all doing great! Happy 13 weeks, Jess!


----------



## MarHunting

confusedprego said:


> woohoo!! congrats, Mar! That's great! Bummer about being breech but you've still got some time! When do you start weekly appointments? I think I did at 36 weeks.
> 
> Happy friday to everyone else! hope you're all doing great! Happy 13 weeks, Jess!

YEP! They suggested that I'll just start doing the once a week thing considering the issues that arose on Sunday. So my next appointment is next Thursday. 
I asked my Facebook people if anyone had suggestions on getting this wee babe to flip. Its a hit! Lots of suggestions so far. 


and YES JESS!!! Keep up the good work :thumbup:

As for the time off in Ontario Canada, its pretty cool. I'm not sure if every Province is the same. We have to accumulate so many working hours over so many months or have so many hours prior to starting leave. I believe its 650 hours or what worked for...5 months? I can't remember. The strange part is how much $ the Government gives you for your leave. So basically if you make over $22 per/hr, you max out what the Gov't will give you. And so unless your workplace will match the Gov't, you're stuck with only receiving 55-65% of your previous wage. So that could be a little tight for some people.


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo, Mar!! so exciting!! You're so close now! I am no help with breech babies as Oakley was head down pretty much the whole time - had his little feet pushing on my right belly/ribs the WHOLE time. I miss the movement in there! It's SO weird once they're out and you don't have that anymore! At least they give you something! Some places here don't pay out maternity leave and when they do I don't think it's your full rate. I only got paid while I was out because I had secured my own funding through school when I didn't have to so they were willing to keep paying me - really lucky! But that was only for 11 weeks! Hope you can take it easy these next few weeks!


----------



## BeachChica

Woohoo Mar! So glad you are finally out of work! That's great about the time off and pay though. Here you can take off 12 weeks I think but only about 6 weeks of it is paid, and I think it's only about 60% of your pay. Boooo!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh I forgot to tell you girls... I broke down the other day and bought the Angel Sounds fetal Doppler that Sam suggested. Hopefully it provides more peace of mind than stress! Can't wait for it to get here!!!

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? No boating for us. I have to do some studying and my mom wants to see the house so we will be going by there today.


----------



## babydust818

Hey Jess.... you should post a bump pic ;) tehehehe! Happy 13 weeks! Baby plum is now a peach! And YAY to the doppler!


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you got the time off now Mar. We get up to a year and its great. Hope bubs turns the right way, I remember another lady on another thread googling ways to turn baby and she managed it.

Jess - I hope the doppler help relieves the stress however please don't worry if you can't hear the hb straight away. When you do get the doppler I found the hb much lower down than expected, right above the pube line. Hope you get to relax a bit and not revise too much this weekend.

Rach - how are you?

Linds - What have you been doing this weekend. :hugs: or the fb announcements. That will be you again at some point.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - so glad you got a doppler! I think that will make you feel a lot better but like Sam said - don't worry if you can't find the HB. At my 12 week appointment at my OB/GYN when they weren't going to do a scan she couldn't find the HB on the doppler for a few minutes and she eventually did but she was just about to schedule in a scan for right then and little O was fine just had his back against my back so it was hard to find since he was still so small - my SIL scanned me that's how I knew he was in a weird position! 

Rach - how you doing hun? How's this cycle going? are you and Andrew just NTNP? or are you preventing? 

Mel - if you're stalking - Oakley is OBSESSED with that twinkle twinkle little star video. It's officially part of bedtime routine! Keeps him from squirming during diaper/PJ change! 

Sam - we are going to a 30th surprise party today and yesterday Kirk was remodeling a bathroom for a family friend so Oakley and I cleaned and cleaned and cleaned! What are you guys up to? How's B doing? All better infection-wise? and sleeping better, I hope??? I talked to Kirk about when we will try again and he agrees no later than when O turns 2, so I'm good with that! Who knows what I'll say next week lol We joke with my brother-in-law and his wife that it will be a race to see who can get pregnant first starting in January but I don't know if we'll be ready yet. I am kind of looking forward to not being pregnant during the holidays this year! I had such horrible morning sickness with O two years ago!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - that's great that you have something to plan for ttc but you never know what may happen before that!!! Must look at the video on fb, just didn't get chance when back home.

Jess - hope you had a relaxing weekend.

Hi Rach, Mel, Mar.

afm - back home last night. Quite glad to be home as although I love being with my Dad, step mum and mum trying to balance seeing mum (I stay at Dads house) keeping all happy is stressful for me. B sleep has been going from bad to worse. :sleep: I hope it is just because he was not in his house/cot but he has been difficult to get to sleep, just can't even get out of his room without him crying. He will be all quiet till you move then he's off. AND he has started waking in the night and staying awake for 2 hours from say 2am till 4am. Sometimes he'll play with his dummies, chat to himself but again as soon as you leave or try to settle him he cries, even cuddling into him on the bed won't work. Last night was bad but then I had just travelled 4 hours so fingers crossed tonight will be better. Still no teeth!! He can get from sitting to crawl position/belly but then can't do any more after that. Maybe do his commando crawl but won't put much effort into that!


----------



## confusedprego

Aww Sam! I'm sorry you're having a rough time sleeping but Oakley never sleeps well while traveling. when we stay at a hotel we have to put him down and then hang out in the bathroom until he settles down to sleep. if he sees us he'll never go to sleep. do you let him try to cry it out at all? I actually ended up turning oakleys monitor if since if he really needed us we would hear him through the walls and now he doesn't get up at all. it took about a week or two to get him adjusted. and yes! anything could happen but we are preventing during o time right now but not any other time abd even during o time we're not always great. I think through the new year we will be careful and then it's kind of what will be well be after that unless I'm really close to graduating... we'll see! I'm really looking forward to the next one now that oakleys sleeping good again haha we'll see what next week brings! what about you guys? trying for number 2 one you get b sleeping better? 

jess when does your Doppler come in?


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay not too long before y'all start TTC again. Wouldn't it be perfect if you had a little girl :cloud9: Trust me, i know any gender is wonderful regardless! Just sayin. Oakley could protect his little sis. Would be so adorbs <3 

Sam i'm so sorry you're having such a time with little B. I can't even imagine trying to juggle his sleep schedule with life. I'm a monster when i get less than 7 hrs of sleep. I hope tonight is a better night. I hope y'all get some sleep!

Jess soo.... is a bump pic out of the works or....? :haha: 

Mel hope you're doing good girly. Always look at your facebook to see the latest pics of Lexi. She is one cute little girl. She really looks split down the center of you and your husband. How are things cooking with baby #2? Are you contemplating on baby #3? Saw you had made a funny remark about it :haha: When i look at your pics i can just tell you're such a good mommy! Lexi looks like a happy go lucky girl :)

Kelsey hope everything is going great on your end! Have you been watching The Challenge this season? Who do you think is gonna win the final?! Gosh that CT is one hunk! How is Khloe doing? She looks exactly like you. She has the most beautiful eyes i've ever saw!! <3 <3 <3

Mar any contractions?!?

Happily have no idea where you disappeared to, but i hope AF has came for you. :hugs:

AFM just trying to keep my mind occupied. Have done a great job with that. I had a girl from work ask me when my due date was today. I know it wasn't her fault for bringing it up, but brought me down at the same time. I had to explain to her what happened. Then she brings up that her sister in law had the same problem with miscarriages. No one really understands. Just because you know someone who went through it, isn't the same as actually going through it, but the gesture was nice. Drew and i are NTNP. I can't just not try lol. It's not in my vocabulary. :dohh:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Sam - sorry you are having a rough time with little B's sleeping. Hopefully he's just cranky being away from home. Do you play any music or anything for him? Maybe something soothing would help. How is his infection? How are you Feeling? 

Rach - you are so right that nobody understands unless they have been through it! Hang in there girl :hugs: with all of you weight loss and getting your cycles back on track you will have your rainbow soon! How is the wedding planning coming along? I will post a bump pic soon. We haven't really taken very many because it's more like just a roll there!!! :haha:

Mar - your first official week home! How are you feeling? Need a nursery pic!!!

Lindsay - how is little Oakley doing? I hope you get preggo soon!!! :winkwink:

Well I got my Doppler today. I had a hard time finding the HB at first and was ready to call the doc tomorrow for scan but Chris finally found it! Whew!


----------



## babydust818

Yay jess!!!


----------



## confusedprego

yay! so exciting Jess!! Oakley's good! Woke up a bunch last night but it was freezing in our house so I'm sure he was just cold. I'm not ready for winter!! I think we would def be preggo by now if I weren't in such a transitional time with school. I'm going to be so upset if I don't graduate by June though! Might end up not waiting if I get delayed at all. I'll know more in January - not too far away!


----------



## BeachChica

Can you girls please send some of that cold weather down this way!!??? I am waiting for it to get here. I am so over this heat!!!


----------



## MarHunting

HEY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
woot woot. Yeah, actually my past 6 days off have been relatively busy. I've made a TO DUE list...you know, the stupid things that you always think of doing but never have time. And my plan is, as I progress through the remaining weeks, I will do more and more. One those these stupid things is actually scrubbing my bathroom floor with a toothbrush. I can't wait!! That will be next week. Too much bending over causes PERMA Braxton Hicks.

Still having plenty of the BH but nothing consistent. So happy to be off though... sleep is sh*t. Up several times to pee now and my heartburn is getting worse and worse. :S ugh. But the good news is I have no where to be so I'm trying to enjoy these final days. When I really think about it, it makes me a little sad that I wont be pregnant for much longer. So I hold on to that when I feel like a bag of sh*t.

haha Jess! I can try and send you some of the cold weather but with it comes colds and flu.
We had a frost warning last night! It went down to almost freezing over night and now its warm and sunshiny this afternoon. Crazy!


----------



## korink26

Mel Khloe LOVES the video as well!! Like claps her hand, giggles and MUST touch the screen which in turn always makes the video pause and makes her irritated :)
omg Sam you poor girl with no sleep!! If Khloe reverts back to those first couple weeks, I"ll die! It's so stressful trying to make it out of the room at night hoping she won't wake up. She's not good sleeping in her pack'n'play so sleeping anywhere besides her crib isn't the greatest. So I'm sure now that B's back home on his own territory it will get better. No teeth here yet either, whew, glad she's not alone!
Thanks Rach---my family can't believe how much she looks like me---especially when she makes certain faces. I have all the challenges taped, but haven't watched them yet!! I'm dying to watch them, but my DVR is full and I can hardly keep up. I have like more than 50 Real Housewives shows to catch up on too! I also want to know how the wedding planning is coming? You're going to be such a skinny minnie in your dress!! Do you have one picked out? What style are you thinking?
Jess!!!!!!! Remember the bat?? :grr: Get going on your bump pic, I want one now!!! :) Can't believe you're almost 14 weeks! Like somebody else said, my Dr. found the hb reeeaalllyyy low. And actually always took a minute for her to find it, until later in pregnancy. that's so awesome if you ever have a moment of worry you can whip it out. Have you started telling people yet? GOnna make a FB announcment??
Omg mar, you crazy girl---a toothbrush!? I'll be lucky to get the mop out, much less a toothbruth! I'd be much lazier and clear out my DVR :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo jess for hearing the hb!! I'll keep a bit of the cool weather here but only at night, for some reason I am so hot at night atm, you can have it during the day though!

Kels - Khloe is just so cute!! Still haven't got round to seeing the video. Really must now!! How is Khloe now in daycare, you mentioned about her bottles before has that all settled down?

Mar -at 30'odd weeks I washed the floor with a cloth using my feet, never mind getting on my hands and knees an using a toothbrush.

Rach - I now your friend was probably trying to empathise but as you dais know one knows unless you have been through it. 

Linds - I hope Oakley sleep better tonight if things have warmed up a bit! I have let him cry for a very little while if it sounds like what they call mantra cry but atm it sounds more like proper crying which I can't ignore. Wondering if it is a bit of separation anxiety the last couple of days he has watched me leave the room and looked for me, also looking round in his pram to see where I am which he hasn't really done before. Last night he was up from 4am till 5.15 when OH eventually brought him into our bed.


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - you should be relaxing and enjoying your last couple weeks of sanity and sleep. Scrubbing the bathroom with a toothbrush does not sound relaxing!!! By the way, add posting a nursery pic to your to do list!!! :winkwink:

Kelsey - I will take a bump pic this weekend and post, I promise!!! I have only told close friends. My immediate boss is back from vacation on Monday so I am waiting to tell him first and then I will tell others. I still feel so cautious about it all. 

Sam - how is little B doing now that he's back home? 

AFM - We are going to see the house tomorrow after work and I am so excited!!! Chris went today at lunch and the guys were there installing the cabinets. I can't wait to see them finished!!! They are supposed to start the tile this week too. It's really starting to look like a house!!!


----------



## babydust818

How exciting Jess!! When do you get to move in?

Kelsey lmfao you killed me with that damn bat!!!! Still laughing.

Mar how the heck can you be excited about scrubbing with a tooth brush?! LOL! More power to ya.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - we are being told early November for closing.


----------



## babydust818

THAT IS AWESOME!!! Wow very soon. Just in time to decorate for Christmas!!!!!! Then decorate baby peach's room!!! AHHH!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## confusedprego

So exciting Jess! :) Can't wait for you guys to move in there just in time for your baby girl! So perfect! How are you feeling now? Has the nausea gone away? 

Sam - hope you had a better night last night! I was tempted to bring O in our bed last night. He got up at 10 and just would not go back to sleep. It seems whenever he doesn't nap well during the day he's a mess at night. He was up until 1130 and he only went down because I snuggled up with him on the couch until he fell asleep and then put him back in his crib. If I go in his room at all though it ends up lasting much longer than if I just ignore him (but I hate it!!). 

Rach - how's your cycle going? any EWCM? How's wedding planning??? 

Kelsey - how's daycare going?? We're almost to October so I'm going to be there before I know it! October 29th for Mr. O! 

Mar - you're crazy, hun!! haha I went on cleaning sprees when I was pregnant but nothing like that! Good luck! haha

AFM - DH is home with bronchitis and O is rolling around in his crib so I should probably get to him. Working from home today but hope I'm able to get something done!! I have a presentation to make to give to 350 people in less than two weeks!! ahhh!! wish me luck on that one!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! OMGosh last night I had the worst nose bleed!!! I have been sneezing a lot while pregnant, usually when it comes on I sneeze about 10 times in a row. Anyway, last night I was sneezing and blowing my nose with the tissue. Then I felt a little phelgmy so I went to the bathroom to spit and it was all blood. When I looked at my tissues they were all bloody too (I have no idea how I didn't realize it before). Anyway, it went on for a few minutes, nose bleeds and spitting blood. Did some googling and put pressure on my nose for about 5 minutes and it finally stopped. Did any of you girls have any of this. The blood in my spit looked really clotty.


----------



## confusedprego

I've heard of this - it's the same reason your gums bleed when you're pregnant - increased blood flow and the blood vessels in your nose are very delicate so they break easily. I sneezed a LOT while pregnant with O. Another good sign for you! Mention it to your doctor but I"m sure they'll tell you it's normal.


----------



## MarHunting

lol I know it sounds crazy but something about HOW CLEAN that floor will be makes me bubble with excitement. 

Oh Jess!! Hormones are awesome and make your body do some really crazy things. I've had nasal congestion with blood in my snot since about the same time as you are at. PLUS horrible gums :( I guess my Mom had the gum thing too. Can you believe it? Its normal.


----------



## babydust818

Hey Jess i'm not sure if i'm right on this or not, but you could have a little blood vessel in your nose that is busted which is making you bleed and clot. Also with the extra blood flow it's hard for your body to heal the vessel. I could totally be wrong, but that is what happened to me. I had to get my nose cauterized. They said the clot was basically from where the vessel in my nose sits and collects the blood and whala.... a clot. I would cough it up too and could feel when the clot was coming. Was so gross!! I hope it subsides for you. They are no fun!!


----------



## confusedprego

Happy 14 weeks, Jess! 

How's everyone doing?? Any weekend plans??


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls! I am going to try to take a bump pic today. 

AFM - planning on staying home this weekend and studying. I have been so tired so it's been hard to get into it. Anyone else have any plans?


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, Ladies!!

Jess - your house is looking AMAZING! I'm so excited for you! How are you feeling now? Still nauseous? My nausea went away around this time, I think! Good luck studying :/ when is your exam? 

Mel - your pics on facebook are too cute! I can't get over how much Oakley loves that video. Now we watch the other ones from the same makers - he loves them all! it's in our bedtime routine now, haha. How's baby #2 treating you?? I forget how far along you are - you must be getting close to 3rd tri!! 

Rach - how you doing hun? I need to check your chart and see where you're at! You must be around O by now! 

Sam - hope you're sleeping well the last few days! Is B eating well again? Oakley's back to drinking lots of milk and hardly eating anything. He goes in phases - drives me a little crazy! 

Mar - hope you're feeling ok! How's that bathroom?! sparkling, yet???? 

AFM - I've had like 5 days of EWCM! I've never had this much CM. I had more when I had the mirena so maybe it's still from that?? Just seems like a lot! and it's kinda gross lol. I should be O'ing probably today so hopefully it'll calm down soon. 
O is starting to get into his toddler stage, I think. If he doesn't get what he wants he'll go grab onto the nearest chair or table and arch his back and "fake" cry and then look to see if we're looking and if we are then he keeps going. Little tantrums are beginning!! It's hard to tell when I should go comfort him and where I need to set boundaries so he doesn't become "that" 2 year old!! you know what I mean? He's so precious it's hard to let him fuss!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - hope you are not too busy revising and having some down time. Your house looks wonderful, its looks huge!! Happy 14 weeks, where's the bump pic?

Linds - It is so difficult knowing what to do when they have these tantrums. Is suppose it is a little funny, him looking to see if you are watching. I think I would go for the distraction if it was just a minor thing you are stopping him doing but I suppose I would be firmer if it was a danger thing iykwim. Probably no help there but I am glad that you can tell me all the things you did when we get there after you!!

Rach - how are you? Are you still planning things for the wedding atm?

Hi mar, mel, Kels - hope you are having a fab weekend

afm - B has another cold/snotty nose. So much for BF babies having less colds! So our sleep has been bad again as he can't breath properly, up every 45 mins last night till 1am then 2 hourly after that. I have done all the usual so just hope it passes quickly. I got a joint dentist reminder card through the post yesterday for me and Benjamin. Might delay making an appointment to see if any teeth arrive in the next couple of weeks!! Went out on Friday night for a meal for OH birthday to come home to find B in the settee with MIL/FIL watching TV!! argh!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - O is behind on his teeth too. We got the first two I think around 8-9 months and then the next two were just BARELY poking through at his 12 month appt and he's working on the first of the next top two but I think those were supposed to come in months ago. The doctor told me the longer they stay in the gums the better - they're protected in there! and somehow O has no problem eating anything - I guess his gums are hard or something? and with the discipline - I know, it's tough! I'm always fighting to not laugh at him when he does the silly tantrums because that can't be good to laugh at lol. But it's difficult to discipline him or tell him no - I'll let you guys know what I come up with! haha I know he understands me so I think I just need to stay firm with him but it often prompts him to challenge me...so we'll see!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so sorry B is sick again! It sounds like you had a rough night last night from your journal. The joys of having family members watch the little ones!!!

Lindsay - I'd probably start laughing too at little Oakley sitting there throwing a tantrum checking to see if you are looking! LOL I think you should hold firm and not give him to him though. Just let him scream it out so he sees that those tantrums don't work.

Mel - we need a pregnancy update from you!!!!

Rach - how are you doing with this cycle? 

Mar - is that bathroom floor sparkling yet!!!??? :winkwink:

Kelsey - how is little Khloe doing? Looks like you got some time out with the girls! That's great! 

Didn't get a chance to take a bump pic yesterday so I will try to take one today.


----------



## MarHunting

Hi All :)

Boo Sam!!! Everyone has a cold right now. My entire family came up this weekend for our early Thanksgiving (Canada - our normal one is in 2 weeks). They all brought their runny noses. Kids being sick is worse. :(

Jess and Linds! lol... NO I'm saving that task for ONE more week.

I've been having some INTENSE lightening like pain randomly zapping me in the lady parts for a good week or so now. My best friend says she experienced that about 3-4 weeks before she went into labour. Who knows! What I do know, ITS HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mar -I never had it but a few other ladies on another thread had it running up to labour. They called it lightening crotch!!! I think is baby pushing down and everything gearing up down there. When is the next check to see if babies position has changed?


----------



## BeachChica

Lightning crotch!!??? Omgosh that sounds terrible! Hang in there Mar! You're almost there!


----------



## babydust818

Sam sorry you're having such a time with B. I hope he starts feeling better so you both can get some rest.

Jess Happy 14 weeks! Baby is a lemon? Wow! So hard to believe they're that small, but look SO big on the sonograms lol. How has the studying been going? When do you go to the doctors next?

Lindsay how is everything on your end? How is Oakley doing? 

Mar sorry you're having lightening crotch... so funny to say that :haha: Not too long and baby Ariah will be here!! <3 Have you started scrubbing the floors yet?! LOL

AFM just been hanging out. Andrew found out on Friday that his job was putting him on rotation. Basically, he's laid off until they find him more work. Which totally sucks with the wedding and all. Makes me hate my job even more because i know i'm the one who has to support us right now. He can file for unemployment at the end of the week which will help. His work said it would take no more than a month to find him work. So i'm counting on that. Other than that things are good. It's weird... in the last 5 days it seems like Andrew and my relationship has grew so much stronger. I love it! We're still NTNP. I was looking at my charts to compare my last one to all the rest as to how i got pregnant vs. not getting pregnant at all for 2 years. Only thing i could come up with (other than losing a bunch of weight) is him and i never BD on CD22 and 23. Which were the last times we BD'd last month. So guess what CD today is? Yup, 22. LOL. So tempting....


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - hope you're getting in that bedroom tonight :sex: couch, floor, wherever!!! I say you just go for it!!! That sucks about Andrews job. I hope he doesn't go too long not working. 

Lindsay - did you get Oakleys crib at Baby's R Us? I think I was looking at the same one this past weekend. We are nowhere near buying a crib but we thought it would be fun and it made things feel more real. 

AFM - feeling a little better today I hope that continues. 
Told work today. I thought it would be awkward but it wasn't too bad and everyone seemed excited for me. I feel a bit relieved.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls :hi: 

This is very emotional for me. I was in a very dark spot in my life just a few months ago. I was comforting myself with food. I never realized it was messing with my chances of conceiving. Not only am i getting smaller, but i am feeling SO much better. I'm showing you this picture to show you how far i've come and that my rainbow is right around the corner!! I would've never shown you this picture of me before, but now i feel so comfortable with all of you that i know you won't judge me. The picture on the left was in 2010 when my twin nieces were just born. They will be 3 next month!
 



Attached Files:







pic.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I'm so proud of you, hun!! You're gorgeous now and you were gorgeous in 2010 but now you're body is so much healthier for your rainbow! It's really such an accomplishment becoming healthy and you should be thrilled with yourself :) Looks like your BD schedule is going great this cycle! Hope Andrew's job sorts itself out for you guys!! Sometimes I wish money didn't exist! 

Jess - woohoo for telling work!! That must have felt amazing! Did you ever talk to your doctor about getting a scan at 16 weeks or you will when you're there? Or now that you have your doppler you're ok?? Do you listen every night? <3 I don't think I'd be able to resist!! 

Mar - lightning crotch is the worst but also the best!! That means your cervix is effacing and getting ready for labor!! I had that the last month or so, I think! 

Sam - Poor B!! Well the good news about him getting lots of colds now is when he goes to daycare he'll already have built up some immunity! That is if you're planning on ever taking him to daycare! 

AFM - O'd yesterday!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - soooooooo proud of you!!! :yipee: You look absolutely amazing!!! It a huge accomplishment to be that disciplined for that amount a weight loss and you've done it!!! Your rainbow is definitely right around the corner!!! 

Lindsay - Yeah for O!!!!!!


----------



## korink26

Jessie---14 weeks---almost 15 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALMOST HALFWAY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting you told work, must make it a little more real. How crazy with your nose bleed, but it made me look back in my journal and I forgot that I had gotten a lot of nose bleeds too! 
Sam what's a settee? Any teeth pop yet? Just realized that Khloe is getting her bottom 2 teeth. I kind of thought it was possible because her gums were looking rough and she was drooling more, but she wasn't acting any different. Now I can feel them and see the tips of them. She too has ANOTHER cold. Boo for our poor babies!
Rach---you just keep getting hotter and hotter! Andrew must chase you around the house ;) What's the grand total so far in weight loss (if you don't mind me asking)? Sucks about Andrews job, thank god you have yours. With this whole gov't shutdown going on right now my job is kind of in limbo too. So far we're still at work, just not sure when we'll get paid for it. Jess you said that Chris works for the govt too---is his job still ok? 
Lindsay---did you BD at all around O? How's Oakley doing with his sippy? I've tried the trainer and a regular sippy with Khloe and she has no interest. I think she's used to her warm bottle, so wants nothing to do with anything cold. Because she sucks on the sippy, but then makes a face when she gets it. 

AFM--Like I said, Khloe's getting her 2 bottom teeth and a cold. But still happy as can be, have not noticed any difference in her temperment--SO FAR. I've got the baby tylenol ready. Hope she stays sleeping good. Yes, last weekend I had a friend from college come visit, and we get so rowdy together. It was my first time out since I'm done nursing, so I guess there was nothing stopping me. I was so embarrassed when I saw the pics on fb! But, I had fun...
HAVE A GREAT DAY GIRLS!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - forgot to say that his crib is "baby appleseed" and we got it from buy buy baby but I think they sell it practically everywhere and we LOVE it! My favorite part is how sturdy it is - you can put your elbows on the edge to lean and look at bubs - so nice! 

Kels - Sippy cups are the bane of my existence! He's 100% on the transition cup. I can get him to drink *some* out of a regular sippy but not as much as the transition cup. Give it time with Khloe - she's still little, just keep offering it! We did BD but we are "pulling out" :\ I know it's not a great way to prevent but like I've said a million times, we wouldn't mind if we got pregnant it would probably just make my job search a hell of a lot more difficult, but we'd be thrilled. I hate holding off for a job anyway as I don't even know for sure when I will graduate. We didn't BD last night as I could feel that I was O'ing yesterday so we held off. We would also be super nervous if my uterus was ready for a baby after the mirena - although I've had one AF so it's probably fine but yea! We keep having the "when do you want another?" conversation and it just doesn't seem to go anywhere. I wish I could see the future! haha it would make planning a lot easier


----------



## MarHunting

Rach - CONGRATS on feeling good!!!!!!! That's soooo important in everything you do in life. You are smoke'n hot!!!

AFM: Our little family of 5 (Erich - husband, me, Blue - our Aussie Shepherd, Oakley - Yorkie and Lulu - cat) has sadly become 4. Our little Oakley (sorry Linds for the name) died Sunday evening of a brain aneurism :( Horrible. Him and his brother Blue were playing in the backyard with my husband while I was doing some gardening. Blue and him always played! Next thing we know he just fell over. Nothing could be done.
I've been a wailing mess for the past two days. Today I feel a bit better but you're never prepared for that. I'm just so happy we had a great 24 hours with the little guy before.. he had slept with us Saturday night (which wasn't normal), had lots of snuggles on the couch, a treat, and died playing with his brother. 

I know he was "just a dog" but he was a big part of our family and has been through all the ups and downs with us. We were supposed to be adding to our little family, not losing but I guess that's part of life. 

We brought him home from the vet and buried him in our backyard under a little maple tree. That's where he belongs.


----------



## korink26

OMGGG MAR!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: :hugs: There is no such thing as, "just a dog"! Our dog Presley is our BABY, and we celebrate adoption anniversaries and birthdays with him. I feel just awful for you to have to go through that!! How old was he?? How are your other lil fur babies handling the loss? Poor Blue....and it's even harder when you can't explain to them where their brother is...aww...omg i'm an emotional mess picturing you all! :cry:

Jessie, brighten up our group and show us a bump shot. Please? and Mar, we need an updated one from you as well. Since the threat of violence ( :grr: ) didn't work, I may have to just resort to a tantrum. :brat:


----------



## Gemini85

Hi ladies!
I'm trying loosely for number2! Smiley opk last thurs. so will prob start poas next thurs at 7dpo!
X


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Mar! I'm so sorry!! Our dog is our baby too and I would be a horrible mess if he passed!! You have great taste in names by the way  Hope you're doing ok today!! and I agree - I would LOVE to see another bump pic! 

Gemini - good luck, hun!! so sorry for your loss! are you charting or anything? we a group of chart stalkers if so!! 

AFM - secretly hoping the government shutdown will relieve traffic here in DC!! My commute has been 2+ hours EACH way lately! Driving me insane! Just sucks how many people this is affecting - it's not fair the people that made this decision are still getting paid - their salary should be the FIRST to go not the american people! Ok, rant over! back to happy things - bump pics please ladies!! 
We also found out our renter's job is going to be moving and therefore, she'll be moving out of our old house - so we are starting all the necessary paperwork to put it up for sale! I'm kind of excited - it will relieve a lot of stress on our part, I just hope it sells quickly so we don't have to pay two mortgages for too long!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey  thats great that Khloe is being such a good sport with her new little teeth! Ugh on the colds!!! Chris has not been affected by the government shut down thankfully because he works for the state. What a mess all this is!!! Lindsay  is DC a ghost town?

Lindsay  I will look that crib up! I love it. I think we saw the same one at Babies R Us and really liked it. I think I will go with the dark wood for little Peaches room. Did you girls buy the lifetime cribs? Just wondering what your thoughts were on this. 

Oh Mar  so sorry about your little one! :cry: They are definitely an extension of our family and so, so hard when we lose them! Its weird about him sleeping with you the night before. Our cat did some unusual things like that just before she passed as well. You wonder sometimes if they just know. Sending you a massive hug!!!

Gemini  welcome and so sorry for you loss. 

Sorry girls. I did not take a bump pic over the weekend. I have been really bad about it this time. I said I was going to take one every 2 weeks but I missed last week. I promise I will take on this week!! Reharding the doppler, I have been trying not to go too crazy with it. I check probably every few days just to keep myself sane. Trying not to obsess too much about this pregnancy like I did with the others so hopefully all that lack of pressure and stress is helping!


----------



## confusedprego

surprisingly, DC is still a mad house! traffic was better on the main highways outside of the city but the main park in the middle of the city is shut down so all the people that drive through it are forced to other roads so it's still pretty packed here. I bet the hill is pretty deserted but by the hospitals where I am it's still nuts lol


----------



## confusedprego

oh and we got the lifetime crib bc we love the look of the crib so much but I don't know if we will for the next baby.


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> oh and we got the lifetime crib bc we love the look of the crib so much but I don't know if we will for the next baby.

Do you think you'll take the crib apart and use it for a regular bed etc when Oakley gets older?


----------



## confusedprego

yea that's the plan... we got the kit to make it into a toddler bed and then a full bed later. I have a feeling after the toddler bed stage he'll want bunk beds or something so we would use it as a guest bed... but we'll see! if we wait long enough for baby two then we could reuse the crib but I'm not sure what age kids leave toddler beds lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - wow you look fantastic. Way to go! You looked lovely in the first pic but I know we ourselves never see the good that other people see in us. I really believe the weight loss helped my become pg so keep going and you'll get your rainbow. Sorry to hear about Andrews job, hope it won't take a month and he gets back working soon.

MAr - big hugs for losing your little fur baby. They are part of the family and not just a dog/cat etc. We have lost pets through the years and its heartbreaking every time so know just how you feel.

Jess - using the doppler every few days and trying to relax a bit more sound like a great plan. Don't know what a life time cot is so cant help with that. Ours is a cot bed so can be made into a toddler bed but not an adult one that I get the impression the cot you are looking at does. Looking forward to the bump pic next week.

Kels - glad Khloe is coping well with her teeth. Benjamin get a sippy cup with water at meal times and des really well with it but I am not sure if I should be getting him to use it for milk (when he normally gets a bottle) although he has no teeth yet to worry about!!

Linds - 2 hour commute, ong thats insane. Hope you get the house sold quickly. 

Gemini - welcome and sorry for your loss.

afm - wan't sure if I said my mum is visiting this week. I has been nice and more relaxing than my dad although she is not as hands on as when my dad/step mum is here. She cooked loads of meals today to freeze for when I am back at work on a few weeks time. Got B weighed as he is 10 months old today -19lb 10oz. He was up again for nearly 2 hours wide awake last night but OH was the one to try to settle him down. The night before he sttn!! There is no consistency with this boy!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - with the lifetime crib, apparently the back and front of the crib becomes the headboard and foot board for a regular full size bed, you just have to add the rails. That's great that your mom cooked all those meals for you. I am sure that's a big help!!! I love when my mom cooks for us, I'm not a great cook. When you say she's not as hands on, do you mean with little B? Chris and I wonder how our parents would be with a little one after all these years. I would need to go back to work after the 12 week maternity leave so I guess we would need to be able to trust them! :shock: They have to be better than day care right!!??? Ugh!


Linds - so did you buy the conversion kits in advance? I am guessing you would need to do that to ensure that they don't stop carrying that model. Your commute sounds terrible. I don't think I would be able to handle that!! Chris and I could not take the hour we were driving before each way, I can't even imagine two!!!


----------



## confusedprego

We did buy the rails ahead of time and yea it was because we were worried they would go out of business or discontinue the model or something. I don't think the rails were very expensive anyway. :) I just loved the crib so much I knew I wouldn't mind using it as a guest bed or if Oakley wants it later he can have it as a "big boy" bed lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I hear ya on no consistency! Oakley was up last night and DH took on the duty of calming him down - it was so nice! We are finding that I only make things worse most of the time when I go in in the middle of the night because he wants to snuggle with me so as soon as I go to put him back in his crib, he flips out. So, if Kirk is the first to go in, he'll calm him down and then seems to go down easier - at least he did last night - we'll see what the next night wake up brings. 
So nice of your mom to cook for you! I need to cook and freeze a ton of stuff - I've been so busy we eat out almost every night now...it's kind of sad because I do love cooking so much! 
Are you dreading going back to work or looking forward to it? Is B going into daycare?


----------



## korink26

Omg Lindsay---same here!!! Since Khloe's not been feeling well, nightime has been bad to put her down because she wants to cuddle with me nonstop. If I put her in her crib she SCREAMS and tries crawling out after me. It hurts my heart too much to not take her back out, but then I call Ryan in and although she screams for me, he gets her settled and back to sleep and she lets him put her down. Aww, I feel so loved, but I wonder how Ryan feels when she screams for me the minute he takes her. It would bother me.....
Anyway, I had no clue what you guys were talking about with the lifetime crib---I think it's amazing there's a crib that can also be an adult bed!?
2 HOUR COMMUTE?!!?!??! No wonder you debate staying home with O!!!!!!! I would shoot my foot off if I had to drive that far just 1 way! I honestly couldn't even imagine...
Jess 15 weeks tomorrow!!!!!! I remember always wondering how my parents would be as grandparents, I knew they'd be awesome and I couldn't wait to see how they were with them, especially our dads. Are you going to have to do daycare at all? I dreaded daycare, but I actually love it now. If it comes a day when Khloe cries about going, it would be hard but for right now she loves it too.
Sam, how much longer do you have at home? Do you dread going back to work or are you kind of looking forward to getting back into the swing of things? I suppose it depends if you like your job or not.

AFM-Khloe had her 9 month check up yest----found out she has an ear infection and her other ear was pink. I felt so bad because she had been pulling at the ear, but usually only when she was tired so I didn't think much of it (but it was in the back of my mind). So I was a little upset about that, and then I went to the pharmacy and the Dr. forgot to send over her prescription and then pediatrics was closed. I kind of lost it because I knew the people from pediatrics was still in the office, but the receptionist would not transfer me to them. Normally, I hate confrontation and would just let it till today, but not when it comes to Khloe. so we went back and forth and finally she put me through and they apologized and sent the prescription. By this time, Khloe was beyond hungry and needed a diaper change. The people at the pharmacy were rude, and I was just overwhelmed. Cried all the way home and that was my night. lol But she's such a trooper and dealt with it all better than me. She's so little---16th percentile for height and 30something for weight. She was like 17 lbs 6.5oz and 26.4 inches tall or something like that.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I feel so bad too. It definitely gets to Kirk! He'll get upset when Oakley doesn't want him but it's bound to happen early on with the LOs since we do the majority of feeding and time spent with them. I'm sure it will come back around some day when they want their daddy's and not their mommy's. I know when I was little my mom said I went through a daddy phase and it broke her heart. 
Yea, the two hours is bad - now that the government is shut down it's been more like 1.5hrs, but it still sucks haha. That's why I work from home once a week to control my sanity! I'm home today - woohoo!!

Jess - Happy 15 weeks, hun!!! When is your next appointment?! 

Sam, Rach, Mel, Mar and Gemini - hope you ladies are doing great :) Any weekend plans??

We have a wedding to go to tomorrow, and I unfortunately have to go to work on Sunday (Cells don't care it's the weekend...) and today I'm prepping for my presentation stuff next week.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - you will have to check out your crib to see if yours is a Lifetime one. I guess its not really "lifetime" but you start out with it as a crib and then you can get the conversion kits to change the front to make it a toddler bed and then take it apart to use the front and back as a headboard and footboard for a full size bed. Sorry little Khloe is sick again :( I would have flipped out at the doctors off and the pharmacy as well!
I can just imagine LO's preferences for mommy or daddy would be tough on the other one. I guess they just go through stages with that and you have to keep that in mind. When we first told Chris' parents we were having a girl they kept saying - oh she's going to be a daddy's girl. Just drove me nuts!!!

Lindsay - what happened with that crazy lady at the capital yesterday!!?? So weird. Its nice you have the ability to work from home sometimes. That helps the drive a bit. Boo for having to work on Sunday. Those darn cells!!!!

AFM - I can't believe I'm 15 weeks. Never thought I would get there. My next appointment is next week on Friday. I don't think we'll get a scan but I may ask. We have a wedding in Gainesville that weekend as well so we will be heading up right after the appointment. Progress has been slow on our house the last couple of weeks. Its driving me crazy. 1 guy has been working on tiling the 3 bathrooms ALL WEEK!!!! Ugh! Hopefully they have a bigger crew coming in today to start on the floors because this is ridiculous and they have a lot of tile to lay! Not sure if we will go buy today or Sunday. There is a storm brewing in the Gulf of Mexico which is kicking up the winds and seas so we may boat tomorrow but definitely not Sunday.


----------



## confusedprego

I don't think they know much about the crazy lady yesterday except that she was in serious financial distress and she had her 1 year old in the backseat throughout the WHOLE thing! Thankfully, she's the only casualty in the situation but I believe there were two injured. I guess the father of her child had called the police on her in December saying she was a danger to their daughter and she was delusional. So, I think she's had a lot of issues. 

I'm so happy for you, Jess being at 15 weeks! When is your next official scan? You'll have to get used to the other side of the family being overly pushy about certain things. It's funny because it bothers me that Kirk's family is super adamant that they don't see a bit of Kirk in Oakley and it's only me. It just seems like it bothers them so much that it bothers me. I think it's hard to see Kirk in Oakley since Kirk has the beard and is constantly in the sun for his job so he's really tan all the time. I'm tempted to get a paternity test and frame it for them!! lol So, either way, family will be annoying/pushy about SOMETHING haha. 

Be careful with that storm coming! I heard it's supposed to be pretty bad! I hope it will bring some rain up this way! It's been a while since we've had some good rain. 

Do any of you watch Game of Thrones? Kirk and I have just started watching because of all the hype and needing a new show and we just got done with the first season. While I'm pretty much hooked, it's practically porn sometimes!! Do they do that just because it's HBO and they can?! My goodness!!


----------



## BeachChica

My next official scan is the 4th. That is the appointment I have with the high risk doctor. I did not watch Game of Thrones but Chris did and he loved it.


----------



## babydust818

hey girls. just wanted to stop in and say hello!! hope everyone is doing great. hope traffic gets better for you Linds. I couldn't imagine waiting that long in it. :grr: Jess your house looks lovely. congrats on 15 weeks.I am so happy for you!! Mar I'm so sorry about your dog. Like Kels said my dog is my baby. it's so hard losing them :hugs: Kels Khloe may be small but she certainly is cute!! How have you been?

afm I've been BDing so much lately. I can only hope for a bfp next week. have lost 10 more lbs than the last time I was preg.


----------



## MarHunting

Hi Girls. Thanks for all the support. He was def. our little baby (mostly because he was a 5 lb Yorkie) but he was the youngest of the fur babes. MY HUSBAND was also gone ALL week for work so I was home alone, dwelling and watching our big dog really figure out that his little brother was not coming home. Ugh! Anyways he is home now and I feel much more at peace. 

I've started having some intense back pain. I'm suspecting my angel is moving further down into the pelvis. It hurts! haha. AHHHHHHHHHHHH and its only just begun. :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - attached is my 15 week bump pic as promised.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

<3 <3 <3 <3 this brings tears to my eyes. I've always wanted to see this from you. You so deserve it Jess. I am beyond happy for you. Wow!! You look amazing.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh Jess what a perfect tiny bump!!! So wonderful to see this. I am just watching Game of thrones atm (love Sean Bean and really liking the Drogo king blokey -phwoah!!!)

Rach - lots of bd'ing I see!!! Fingers crossed you may catch the eggy this month. Well done for losing more weight, please send some of that willpower over the pond to me!!

Mar - is baby still breech? Hope LO has turned and all the right bits are pressing down.

Kels - how is Khloe? Did they give you antibiotics? B on them and struggled to get him to take them. Atm B does prefer me slightly but not to the point OH can't settle him down, in fact I can settle him better without picking him up (at night) than he can. He doesn't have separation anxiety but it not as smiley as he used to be with new people. I am sure she will be a daddies girl and he will get all the cuddles for a while. I haven't had B height done for a while (50th when last done) but he is only about 30ish centile for weight. As long as she is gaining along the growth line then she is just perfect. At B's 8 weeks injections he was 75th for height but 9th for weight and he put more weight on and height not so much so I am sure she'll have a growth spurt in height.

linds - hope you are having a fab weekend and Oakley sleep has settled back down. 

afm - I went to the nursery to look at starting Benjamin settling period. He is booked in for half an hour Mon 14th, I can't remember if I stay the first time or not. In some ways I am looking forward to going back to work and some ways not. I feel very relaxed when I go to the nursery and have every confidence in them. There will only be 3 babies and AT LEAST 2 nursery ladies with the babies so know he will get lots of attention.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I am sure it will be hard to juggle everything when you go back to work, but in some ways I am sure it's nice to have the break and interact with others. When do you do back? 

Mar - Hope you're not in too much pain. Are you on weekly doctors appointments now? 

Rach - I hope all this BDing pays off for you! Keep it up! How is the wedding planning coming along? It won't be long now. 

Lindsay - how was the wedding? 

Kelsey - how is little Khloes ear infection? 

Mel - we need a pregnancy update from you and some bump pics!!!

AFM - we went to see the house yesterday. They are working on the floor and it's looking great! We did find a couple mistakes with the granite so hopefully they can get that fixed quickly. I am trying not to get too stressed about it all but I swear we have to be there every day! Ugh!


----------



## Gemini85

Bfp at 10 dpo!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow great news Gemini! Congrats!!!! :dust:


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Gemini. Send that babydust this way! Hey, i'm a Gemini too... sooo this might work! LOL


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Jess!! I LOVE the bump pic! How exciting! Are you wearing mostly all maternity clothes now?? The wedding was a lot of fun. There were a TON of kids there so there was a moon bounce, cotton candy machine, etc, etc, so it was just perfect for O, although he's a bit young for the moon bounce but he had fun with all the other kids. Are you in the second trimester bliss yet?? As soon as my nausea went away, I was in heaven being pregnant! I just loved it - hope you do too!! 

Sam and Kels - don't worry about the percentiles. O is up in the 80% for height but only 15% for weight so when they do the weight/height or whatever they do he comes out to like 5% or something but they always tell me not worry about it because he's always been around that and from appointment to appointment he's gaining well so I'm sure your little munchkins are doing just fine! Plus - they say breastfed babies are leaner! And your poor babies having to be on antibiotics - I'm just dreading the first time O gets sick!! He starts daycare at the end of the month so I'm sure it will be shortly after that! Are both of your little ones sleeping well now?? Oakley's been doing a lot better - he is just very sensitive to when we put him down. Even a half hour early and he tends to get up at night now but not for long, thankfully. Guess it was a phase. 

Mar - baby A turned yet?! 

Rach - way to go on the BDing!! When will you start testing?? 

Gemini - woohoo!! congrats, hun!! When will you call the doctor? 

AFM - today starts the first day of my conference - have a talk to give tomorrow! Have another seminar at my hospital on Thursday and a grant due by the end of the month (although I'm thinking that will get pushed with the government shutdown, but we'll see!) so October is going to be a stressful month :( Ohwell!! haha


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - good luck with everything you have going on this month. Not sure how you keep yourself sane! I guess I do feel like I am starting to get to 2nd tri bliss. I feel better about eating and not really feeling nauseous. I only get a little nauseous when I have some phlem in my throat. Still really tired though although last night I stayed up later than I have in a long time, maybe I will pay for it today. 

I did some studying over the weekend, I really need to get back into it since I'm feeling better but I feel so distracted with the house and everything going on there. We went under contract yesterday with Chris's grandparents house where we are living so I really need them to get going and finish my house. It looks a lot different with the granite and tile going in now so hopefully it will only be about another month.


----------



## babydust818

How exciting Jess. I can only imagine your anticipation for it all to be over! When is your next exam?

Lindsay i hope everything goes good for you this month. Sucks being under stress. Is the traffic still horrible up their?

AFM i went ahead and tested yesterday morning knowing it would be a bfn :haha: I think i'm gonna wait to test again until the 11th. I'll be either 10/11 dpo MAYBE! I don't really know if i O'd then or not. We'll see.


----------



## MarHunting

Jess!!!!!!!!! Your pic is adorable.

Gemini - CONGRATS!! Woot Woot.

Hang in there Rach :)


OH, YEP!!! Baby A has turned :) Her little head is pushing the crap outta things. I could tell she had turned when I started having the lightening bolt pains in my vagina. hahaha


----------



## Gemini85

babydust818 said:


> Congrats Gemini. Send that babydust this way! Hey, i'm a Gemini too... sooo this might work! LOL

This baby and my dd are/will be geminis too!!! Spooky! Lol x


----------



## babydust818

last time I was pregnant I had a dream that it was positive and then it became negative which meant miscarriage. I had a dream last night that my lines were dark and I went to my doctors and said I think I'm pregnant but I'm not sure if I dreamt it so he took a test and confirmed pregnancy. So maybe there's a chance but then again I've had pregnancy dreams before and never was pregnant.I took a test this morning for the heck of it but it was negative. ohh the joys of TTC


----------



## confusedprego

Gemini - have you called the doctor? How are you feeling?

Jess - when is your next exam? Studying is the worst! I'm not looking forward to studying for my defense! Even worse about that is it will be tough to decide what to study! ugh! 

Rach - you're giving a great shot this month with the continued weight loss and all that BDing! It's still probably early so try to not get bummed yet! I've got everything crossed for you, hun! How's wedding planning going??

AFM - at my conference right now taking a mental break! There was still crazy traffic this morning so it wasn't a very relaxing morning, unfortunately but it is what it is! I present later today but thanks to the government shutdown there are far fewer people here than should be, so not quite as intimidating as before...although it's still a huge room. 
We are talking to our real estate agent tonight about putting our house on the market - I can't wait! Our renter hasn't told us she's moving out yet but stink bugs are in full force again and I wouldn't be surprised if she's staying in a hotel right now because she's quite phobic of critters and in a 215+ year old house - they find their way in! Kirk and I always found it manageable but it drives her crazy lol. We haven't had many at the new house but my MIL was complaining about them at her house, and since her house is even older than our old one - I'm sure they're bad. ugh...


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, girls!

How's everyone doing? Little O had a fever and a runny nose yesterday :( It's probably the beginning of our first sickness - poor bug!! He's been flopping around in his crib since 430 this morning but keeps going back to bed - thinking he's having trouble breathing through his nose so it keeps waking him. I'm debating going to work but with the conference the past two days, I really need to go in. I'm giving another seminar tomorrow and my presentation is saved on my computer at work and I still need to work on that...*sigh* My MIL said she'd watch him even if he's not feeling well but I just feel bad for him - I just want to snuggle him all day. Although yesterday I gave him infant's advil and it was like I gave him the energizer bunny!! 

Mar - glad to hear baby A has turned! Any contractions lately?? You're getting SO close now! 

Rach - how you doing, hun? Is everything working out with Andrew's work?? 

Jess - the only thing that stuck with me was I would gag every time I brushed my teeth. That even took a while to go away even after he was born - might have turned mental by then - who knows!! Glad you're feeling better though! Almost to appointment time! Have you guys started thinking names yet?! 

Sam, Kels, Mel and Gemini - HI!! 

Hope everyone is having a great week so far :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - I hope the pg dream comes true this time for you, your bding means you have a good chance this month although mc can sometimes send your cycles off . You are doing so well with the weight loss you'll get your rainbow soon if not this month.

Linds - poor Oakley. I raised the head end of the cot with a few books to help with B's breathing. Sometimes it helped, more so if his nose was runny rather than stuffy. I think your MIL will be fine but I know its hard when they are ill you jsut want to comfort and cuddle them. Glad your conference went okay, you sound so busy!

Jess - glad you are feeling a bit better, you house looks fab wont be long till you move in. I hope the next exam isn't too bad, is this the last one? Arhg - just watched the 2nd last episode of GofT, my poor Sean Bean.

Congratualtions gemini

Mar -glad baby has turned all ready to go now!!


----------



## babydust818

Well either AF is near or i just had IB. When i went pee there was a tiny drop of blood. Then i wiped again and there was nothing. Then i like shoved the toilet paper up there :haha: and was pinkish CM. Let's pray this is good news!!!!!!!

Oh and now and then boobs will hurt but nothing serious at all. I wouldn't even know, if i wasn't trying to pay attention to it. Also a great sign for AF. I'm prayin it's not.


----------



## MarHunting

Fingers crossed, Rach!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - That's a good idea with the books! Thankfully he's already doing better this morning - I think we got really lucky! No fever and mucus is WAY down! Last night he was like a faucet so I don't really understand how there is nothing this morning but I will take it!! We are about halfway through the second season of game of thrones and it's an interesting show to say the least! sometimes I bit over the top but interesting! Man do I hate Geoffrey! 

Rach - I've got everything crossed for you! Keep us updated today! 

Mar - hope you're still feeling well! Is that bathroom floor sparkling yet??

Jess - appt day tomorrow!!

Mel, Kels and Gemini - Hi, ladies!!

AFM - one more talk to give today and then it's just onto prepping my boss' grant and my paper! I feel like whenever I'm busy - I'm REALLY busy, but other times my schedule is pretty flexible so O getting sick right now was definitely not a good time but that's how it goes!! My throat is all scratchy this morning - hope his bug hasn't moved to me now. His eyes are still all red this morning but he's in a great mood so he's definitely feeling better!


----------



## babydust818

oh Lindsay I hope you're not getting sick! I hope poor Oakley is feeling better

still no af. went #2 and wiped and saw a tiny of pink then nothing. bfn. 9/10 dpo... maybe.


----------



## babydust818

Thinking it's AF.... oh well. Not much i can do :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I hope it's not AF but if it is - at least you're at a shorter cycle now! How's wedding planning going?? and Andrew's job?

Jess - Can't wait to hear about your appointment! Are you still planning to ask for a scan? Or you feel better now that you have your doppler? How's the house coming along? 

AFM - it's been such a busy week and since I'm starting to feel sick (well...I am sick), I'm home today and not really planning on working from home - a real day off! O still has a bit of snot but much better than before and he's eating/drinking again, so I think the worst of it is over! 

I wish I had the energy to clean my house today - it's a disaster!!


----------



## MarHunting

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving :) Hope everyone had/ is having a nice weekend!

Linds is Oakley feeling any better?

Rach, was it AF?

AFM: I am experiencing LOTS of low back pain, pelvis pressure and my Braxton Hicks have increased for sure. TOMORROW WE ARE FULL TERM, so little Miss is welcome to make a healthy and as painless as possible appearance. lol.
My mom came up to celebrate Thanksgiving with my because my husband and my dad are both working... I think she was secretly hoping Baby A would arrive while she was here as she lives 3 hours away but no luck!!! 
At my doctors appointment last week my OB said Baby A is SUPER low and that she's likely to arrive early... any guestimations???????


----------



## babydust818

Wow Mar! I hope Baby A comes soon! I'll guess..... Oct 25th. Speaking of births.. today is my twin nieces's 3rd birthday! :) Happy Thanksgiving to all you Canadians. Hope you had a great one!

AFM yes AF showed. The cramps were unbearable at first. I actually had to lean over the toilet bcz i thought i was going to throw up. Unfortunately it was the ugly biatch! Well tmrw i think i'm gonna wake up to my 70 lbs loss mark. WOOHOO!! So excited. Oh and i'm trying on a wedding dress tmrw that i am in love with. I hope i like it on me because if so it's a keeper! Figured out what dresses my MOH an bridesmaids are going to wear. Anddd i finally decided on a color LOL! I am such a procrastinator.


----------



## confusedprego

yay mar!  I remember going to my doc appts and having the doctors tell me I'd go to 43 weeks if they'd let me - they were wrong as my water broke in my due date but I remember wanting to scream at her haha. I'm going with October 27th just cuz o was born on a 27th of the month lol. how you're staying as comfortable as possible and enjoyed your thanksgiving! I'm so excited for our thanksgiving this year! we are not hiding for the first time in 5 years due to our new house being too small until we finish the basement but I'm looking forward to going somewhere else for it! 

rach - sorry about af! she just showed for me too. this will be my first real one since having the mirena out. it's been a really long time since I've had a real one... prob going to suck lol. 

he's your pic on Facebook was so cute!  you look fantastic! 

today is my mom's birthday so I'm trying to head out of work early to take her out  hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Sorry I didn't post on Friday! We were at the doctors for 3 hours!!! then went by the (new) house and then off to Gainesville for the wedding. We got there with about 30 minutes to spare before the 7:30pm rehearsal dinner, talk about cutting it close. I did ask for a scan and my doctor want to do one anyway to check my cervix because of all the MC's. Everything looked perfect. We also got to look at our little girl, she is measuring about 3 days ahead and everything was looking great. She was moving around a lot waving her arms and legs! I will post a pic later. 

Mar - How are you feeling? I am going to guess the 29th. 

Lindsay - did you survive all of your lectures etc? Hope you did not end up getting sick!

Rach - sorry the witch got you, but on a positive note you are looking FAB in your FB pics!

Mel, Kelsey, Sam - Hope all is going well with you girls!

Well Chris made our baby announcement on FB so everybody knows now! We took some great pics this weekend outside the ceremony so he really wanted to post them. We had a great time at the wedding although after a little bit of dancing my belly hurt a bit so I didn't want to push it and sat down. Chris's family gave us a lot of the left over wine and liquor too bad I can't drink any of it! :(


----------



## pinksmarties

just a quick one

Jess - so glad you had a great dr's appointment and your got to see baby girl waving away. I loved the pics of fb of your announcement. Can't wait to see a scan pic.

Linds - hope AF isn't too hard and you aren't getting a cold and you have a nice time with your mum

Rach - sorry Af was so painful for you, bad enough as it is without the added mega cramps. oooh exciting about your dress and bridesmaid colours. Do we get to know what you picked.

Mar - happy full term. I'll guess 1st Nov

Hi Kels, mel

afm - Looks like B has another cold. Nose pouring again today I might go to Drs about his nose as it seems to bother him even when it isn't runny. He had his first half hour intro to nursery this morning and it went fine. HE was great with the ladies and played away fine. I left him for 15 mins and he was totally okay. We go back Thursday for a longer spell but I don't think we'll have any problems.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies!

Jess - I love the color of your house! you're soo close! Have you thought any more about cribs?? We still love ours! We've been discussing lately if we will get another crib and turn that into the toddler bed/double bed for Mr. O and I think we may buy Oakley bunk beds or something next and let the next baby use that crib and then if O wants it when he goes to a double bed - he can have it back. Who knows! So excited they gave you a scan! I'm so thrilled for you guys!! You have your anatomy scan at 18 or 20 weeks?

Sam - Poor B!! O still has snot pouring down his face but only off and on! It doesn't seem to bother him - only me wiping his face makes him crazy lol. Is his snot clear or cloudy? Maybe he has a sinus infection? He just got off the antibiotics for his chest so you would think that would have taken care of anything in his nose but who knows! 
That's great about the daycare! O starts two weeks from today! I'm SO nervous, it sucks. We are also just jumping right in with a full day right from the start - they didn't offer any partial days. Maybe I'll see if I can just do the afternoon for him there on the first day or something. 

Rach - hope AF is being as good to you as possible! Now that you're dress shopping are you going to lay off the TTC? If you got pregnant this cycle you'd be due around O's birthday! 

Kelsey - how's the new job position going?? Still waiting on baby #2? 

Mel - hope you're doing good, hun!! 

Mar - how you feeling?? I only had braxton-hicks that didn't hurt. It took me a while to realize I was having them - I definitely had the "lightning crotch" though - that hurt! At your last appointment had you started dilating? I guess that would have been a bit early! Do we get a final bump pic?? I did one of those belly casts - it's fun now to hold it up to me and see how big I got! My boobs were fantastic lol. 

AFM - I did get sick but not a full blown cold, thankfully. I'm home today because now my MIL is sick :( I'm still kind of fighting my half cold so it's probably good I'm home - I don't think my boss will agree but there's nothing I can do about it. O was up a lot last night - we try to put him down without a binky now and I think it back-fired on us last night. He can nap without one but night time is a little trickier, I guess. 
I forgot how much AF sucks lol. Glad to be back to normal though! Still have a minor breakout on my face but much better than before so I'm thinking it will take a few cycles for me to fully regulate again.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no girls - all of your sick little ones!!! I guess it's that time of year. I'm sure its so hard having them not feel well and not being able to tell you. 

Lindsay - Sorry you are not feeling well and to have AF on top of that - ugh!. It's probably good that you took the day off. My next appointment with the high risk doctor is on the 24th. I am looking forward to getting through this one. Yes, the house is really coming along quickly now. They are still saying about another month until closing but I honestly don't see how they can drag it out for another month. It doesn't seem like there's that much left to do. 

Kelsey - How are you doing? Did you end up getting affected by the government shutdown? I hope this all comes to an end soon!

Sam - Is little B going to be doing partial days at the day care until you go back to work? It's nice to be able to transition him like that. 

Mar - when is your official due date? 

Rach - I hope the witch is not being too bad.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - that's the story of my life lol. Everything looks so close to being done and for whatever reason it still takes forever! I hope you're in before thanksgiving!! :)


----------



## MarHunting

Nov 4. - officially.


----------



## confusedprego

how is everyone? quiet lately! 

I'm back to work today after two days home with o since my mil was sick so I'm missing mr. o today! we only have one more week until daycare starts and I'm starting to freak a bit about it. I don't want to cry in front of o when I leave but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to stay calm :-( I know it will just be tough the first week or so and then he will probably love it. our maybe he'll be fine right from the start - ha! a girl can dream! 

government I'd back today too! Hope I'll get some news on my grant stuff - New deadlines! 

doing Halloween stuff this weekend with o! can't wait!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls!

Lindsay - did you end up getting sick or are you feeling OK? I am sure little O will be fine at day care (but I'm sure you won't) think of how good it will be in the long run for him. I can't believe how big he's getting on the FB pics! Quite a little man already! Were you saying that the government is back in today?

Kelsey - how is little K doing with day care?

No news here! Just anxiously waiting for my appointment next week. Anyone have any big plans for the weekend? We have a birthday party to go to on Saturday butay take the boat out Sunday. It seems like forever since we've been out.


----------



## confusedprego

I did get sick but it went away within a day and it wasn't bad at all, I can't complain! and I know it will be good for Oakley it just sucks for the transition time. I wish Kirk could drop him off lol. and yes the government is back today! 
when is your appointment next week? Friday again?


----------



## BeachChica

My appt is Thursday at 12:45pm


----------



## korink26

Ok it's been forever since I've had a chance to write, and then I feel so overwhelmed and behind that I put off writing. So, I've tried to read it over best I can, sorry if I miss something.
JESSIE, LOVE THE BABY BUMP YOU'VE GOT STARTED!!! Loved the announcement, so awesome where you guys are right now. Any names getting thrown out there yet? And your house is gorgeous, think it will be your forever home now?
Aww, boo to all your sick little ones! Khloe had her first ear infection, and she was on antibiotics. They were bubblegum flavored, so she loved them :) But she still didn't seem right after they were done so I took her back and the Dr. said she had some water in her ears that was cloudy, so still some infection. So she's on different stuff that's flavored, but I think smells awful and she doesn't take them as easy.
Rach, I finally caught up on the Challenge. Yuummm CT, Diem kinda annoyed me. But he was kind of rude how he chased her, and then dropped her when he got her. But I just love that show.
The govt shutdown sucked for me. we were still required to come to work, but didn't know when we'd get paid for it. So we were supposed to get paid 2 weeks ago, but only got a partial check, and now this coming week we'll get the rest of what they owe, just not sure when. And even worse because of it my training got pushed back until god knows when. So I'm so sick of my job, and I'm even crankier about it because I was supposed to be done with it weeks ago. ugg...
Anyway, Lindsay, I think you'll love daycare! I was so glad Ryan drops her off, because I was a crying mess her first day. And if I had to be the one to drop her off, it would have been a scene. I actually kind of picked a daycare about 15 min. out of the way because then Ryan would be the one to have to drop her off. it's also an awesome daycare. But they are so great with Khloe and do so many more activities and learning things than I'd know to do with her. Plus, then she's around other kids and loves it. I love it when it's time to pick he up because I love seeing her playing with the other kids and how she reacts when she sees me. I hope you'll have the same experience, and I'm sure you will. Oakley's obviously older and more aware of his surroundings so he may react differently, but I think he'll love it. 
Sam---how's B doing?! Hopefully daycare is great and hopefully he's feeling better. 
How's everyones little ones sleeping?
Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Kelsey! I know eventually I'll love daycare for Oakley but I think that first week and especially that first day is going to be absolute torture! I hope they're ready for me to call every 10 minutes haha. Kirk works such funny hours (leaves the house by 530am every morning) that it would be impossible for him to drop O off ever :( Ugh...I'll survive! 
Mr. O is now sleeping like a champ! Typically get from 7-7 now! It's amazinggggggg


----------



## MarHunting

Bathroom floor is finally SPARKLING!!!! And I was only up once in the night to pee... maybe the end is near.

At my OB appointment last week, I had gained 2 lbs and my OB is sending me to Labour and Delivery twice a week until Baby A's arrival for Non-Stress Tests. I have an auto immune disease and evidently there can be a "auto-immune phenomenon" that can affect the placenta so I have to go to keep an eye on our wee angel. I'm fine with it!


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - I remember not having to pee as often at the end and I thought it was all in my head and I was just too tired to get up in the night haha. Good job on your bathroom floor! I don't think I was doing anything but walking circles in my house at 38 weeks haha. Any more contractions? We are going to need daily updates from you soon!! What about one last bump pic?? 

Jess - How you doing?? Your appointment is almost here!! Can't wait to see another picture of your little one!! 

How's everyone else doing?? 

AFM - My poor dog is suffering from some sort of infection on his skin right now and on his ear - I took him to the vet yesterday and they ran practically every test in the book on him and he's now on steroids, antibiotics, antifungals - all topical and oral! I feel so bad for him but he's finally not scratching anymore so that's a good sign. He's a boxer so he's already thin but he's lost some weight recently and he looks pretty awful. 
I've been O'ing CD17 the last couple months so I didn't think we needed to bother with a condom last night (CD10) and now this morning my cervix is pretty open and I have EWCM - temp is way down too. I think my EWCM started really early last month too though..I need to look at my chart.


----------



## MarHunting

Has everyone fallen off the earth??????

Jess how was the appointment?

Long story but here's the latest on Baby A. She has until her due date to arrive on her own or I will be induced. She has significantly slowed down and even though her heartrate is fine and doc isn't worried based on the Non-Stress she's been having me do, she's sending me for an US on Tuesday to make sure everything is ok. And then I will be induced Nov 4. 

NOT MUCH LONGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

JEss - saw the pic on fb - just so bloody brilliant, can't wait to hear the details.

Mar - hope everything goes okay at the scan and baby decided to arrive before induction, I guessed the 2nd I think!

Kels - Happy Birthday, hope you are having a fab day.

Linds - glad your dog is feeling a bit better, it is horrible not knowing what the problem is but it looks like whatever you are getting from the vet seems to be working. I remember last month you had ewcm from early on so I think you'll be 'safe' with your bd. Some months I get it earlier than others.

Rach - how are you hun? Hows the wedding planning going? 

afm -Benjamin started crawling properly on Tuesday. He is still wobbly and not very fast probably because he just want to stand all the time. He has stood on his own for a few second and can gingerly 'cruise' the furniture but has no concept of gaps between things! He is having 'tantrums' for want of a better word. I know they are not the same as older children's as his is borne out of frustrations not being able to do the things he wants and being told NO you can't suck the lap top cable etc!!! Its a battle of will during some nappy changes too!


----------



## babydust818

Whoa BNB has changed a lot! I like it but at the same time it's weird. 

Mar wow November 4th? Not too far away at all. 

Lindsay how is your dog doing? That's awful he is on all that medicine :( I hope he's much better today!

Sorry i've been MIA. I've been working a lot and wedding planning. Everything is super hectic. As far as baby making.... last month we tried with no success. This cycle we're NTNP. I constantly go back and forth in my mind as to whether or not we should NTNP or TTC. So hard! I got an appt tmrw to go look at some wedding dresses. I'm excited about that. Oh and i got a 3 day weekend! Woohoo. Ugh it's suppose to flurry here tonight. NOT HAPPY! It's not suppose to snow until AFTER Halloween! lol. Any costumes picked out for you or your babies? I'm going as a pirate ;) I got a party to go to Sat night!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Sorry I have been MiA!!! It's been nuts the last few days! 

Happy Birthday Kesley!! :cake: Hope you are having a fabulous day!!!

Mar - I can't believe you are already almost there!!! I am sure it's nice to have the end in sight!!! How are you feeling? Any contractions? We need a final bump pic!!!

Sam - yeah for little B crawling. I bet it gets tough know trying to keep an eye on him all the time! Is he feeling better? How have your daycare sessions been gong? 

Lindsay - sorry to hear about your dog. Hope the infection goes away soon. I love the pics you posted on FB of him in the chair!!! How is little O?

Rach - congrats on reaching the 70 pound mark! You look awesome! How exciting about going to look at wedding dresses!!! You have to post some pics!!

AFM - had our appointment today with the High risk doctor. They said everything looked good today so I am happy. They do want me to come back in 4 weeks for another scan of her heart and then again in 8 weeks for a growth scan. They said they recommend both because of my age. :shrug: Here are a couple pics (the 3 scan looks so weird!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeachChica

Here's another:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jess!! Look at your peanut! Amazing! I'm so happy everything is going great for you. Have you put anymore thought into a name? Can't even believe you're 18 weeks! Happy 18 weeks!! <3 Is the nausea gone? I'm so so so happy for you and Chris!!

Sam wow little B is certainly growing up! Wow standing up all on his own!! Before you know it he's gonna be running all around the house LOL. 

Ugh i woke up this morning with a stuffy nose, headache and a bit of a sore throat. :grr: i hope i'm not getting sick! SOO cold here this morning. It's 930am and it's still 29 degrees. Unbelievable. Too early for this shit. My appt is at 1. eeeeekkk! So excited. I haven't even tried on any dresses yet. I've been shopping online really. I'm going by myself though. My sister is my MOH, but she lives in NY. Andrew's sister will be in the wedding as well, but she's working today. Therefore i am left to go by myself. Oh well. I hope i find one i'm in love with.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach - hope you feel better soon. That cold went through our whole family including Oakley! Congrats on getting some of the wedding planning done!! It can be overwhelming! I can't wait to see pics of you in your dress!! eee!! so exciting! That's ok to go by yourself! Hopefully the ladies there will make it an unforgettable experience for you!

Jess - gorgeous pictures! Great they're keeping a close eye on your little one - can't hurt! Happy 18 weeks! almost halfway there!!

Sam - I think you're right - I looked back and my EWCM did start early. Good luck with the crawling! It took a long time for Oakley to master crawling and he pretty much went straight to walking, so get ready! The changing of diapers does NOT get easier! It's a constant battle! I can not wait to start potty training Mr. O!! 

Oakley only slept for 45 min and is flipping out right now because of a bad timed poo :( In for a grouchy Oakley later!! Gotta run! Hope you all are having a fantastic Friday :)


----------



## babydust818

Hope Oakley is okay Lindsay! Poor baby.

Well here's a pic of the dress. It's simple, elegant and romantic. Totally different than what i imagined. I always thought i wanted a HUGE train, poofy bottom and gems. This dress is completely opposite. CRAZY! I love it though! Also no traditional veil. I'm using a 'birdcage' veil to make it more vintage!
 



Attached Files:







weddingdress.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MarHunting

Rach! That dress looks rock'n. :) Nice choice and I'm also a HUGE fan on the birdcage - I also had a birdcage veil. Great choice!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - the scan pics a re amazing especially the 3d one, you must be over the moon seeing your little bub like that (we don't get 3d as routine we have to go private for that).

Rach - I LOVE the dress, despite being headless you look lovely!!! When I went to look for my wedding dresses I ended up with something I wasn't expecting and different from what I had imagine. The lady had to force me to try it on as I didn't like the look of it on the hanger. Its true you just 'know' when its the right dress. Had to google birdcage veil but now I know It will be lovely.

Linds - oh no I was really hoping you would tell me it gets better with the nappy changing. Those bad timed poos when it comes to napping are REALLY annoying.

Mar - hope you are having a relaxing weekend and not scrubbing the kitchen!

Kels - hope you are having a fab weekend, maybe a long birthday weekend planned?

afm -had a bad night with b last night, was up for 2 hours. I thought it might be teeth but he was very windy and had been 'off' all day Friday, not eating as much, sick after his milk and almost a bit like regurgitation etc. He seems much brighter today so hopefully if it was a tummy bug he'll sleep better tonight. The clocks go back to technically we gaining an hours sleep but tbh I am dreading it as it means he will be up an hour 'earlier' and maybe for a few days till he regulate himself back to the new time change.


----------



## confusedprego

LOVE it Rach!! It's perfect!! You look FANTASTIC - great job, hun! :) So exciting!

Sam - sorry about B - O was weird for a couple days too and was up at night for an hour two nights ago - I thought it was teeth too but thinking it was just a little bug or something as well. I'm dreading the time change as well!! Adjusting O's sleep schedule is always very painful!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - seems it was a bug as he was back to sttn night although up very early due the clocks going back :doh: Its not so much the early rise but having to adjust his whole daytime routine too till he gets back to normal. Hope O is feeling better too. Was it this weekend your clocks change?

I haven't been temping or anything but roughly know where I am in my cycle. The last 2 AF's have been more like pre pg of 28-29 days and I used to ov CD14 so today we bd unprotected and it wasn't till afterwards I realised this would be CD14, for some reason I thought it was only a week ago I had AF. Doubt anything will come from it but little bit concerned though.


----------



## confusedprego

oooo maybe it's meant to be Sam!! I'm def O'ing today or tomorrow - crampy! 

O has his 15 month appointment tomorrow - I'm so curious how much he weighs! Then we're off to daycare Tuesday-Thursday :(


----------



## confusedprego

Our clocks turn back next weekend - at least I hope so or else I'll be in to work very early this morning, haha.


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - how you doing??? When's your next doc appointment? Any contractions? A friend of mine had false labor a couple days ago - wonder if you guys will deliver the same day!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Happy Tuesday!

Rach - I love the dress. I am not sure what a birdcage is either so I am going to need to google it. I can't remember which day you finally decided on for your wedding - was it the 21st?

Mar - How are you feeling girl? Not too much longer for you. 

Sam - Glad little B is feeling better and it doesn't take too long for him to get used to the time change. When does he officially start daycare?

Linds - did you guys all finally get through that bug that was running through your house?

Kelsey, Mel - hope you girls are doing well. 

Did you girls take any pregnancy classes. Someone mentioned taking some so I may look into it. 

AFM - Chris and I had a nice relaxing weekend out on the boat. Its starting to cool off here are night but still close to 80 degrees during the day. This type of weather is perfect, I wish it was like this all year!!! No news on the house yet. Ugh! I know we will get in there eventually but I just wish our builder would give us a date so we can start planning.


----------



## confusedprego

Yep! We're all healthy again. Oakley started daycare today though so I'm thinking we will all be sick again within the week  I'm so proud of him - he did really great this morning. I only cried once I got back to the car but I was really relieved that he didn't cry when I was leaving. I forgot his sippy in the car so I ran out to go get it and he stayed and played with some books while the lady that works there kept his attention and she said he watched me leave and was totally fine. I came back in and said I'd be back for him later and he walked over to some other toys and turned to wave "bye bye" to me. When I turned my back he started fussing a little but by the time he couldn't see me any more he had stopped. So, I'm hoping he's happy all day! I'm worried about naptime because he's on a "cot" and not in a crib but I'm sure he'll get used to it! *sigh* glad it's over!!

Jess - we didn't take any classes but I read probably every book on the planet that had to do with pregnancy/giving birth. Totally up to you and what your preference is. Do you plan to get an epidural? If you plan to go natural I would take a class and meet with a midwife kind of thing, but if you're getting an epidural, it's kind of straightforward how things can go. You can't walk around and you're not in pain so there's not much else to do but either sleep or just hang out. I just read all the books to know what to expect in terms of water breaking/contractions, etc etc. 
Glad you got out on the boat! Your house is looking fantastic!! :) :)


----------



## BeachChica

Aww glad Oakleys first day went okay and sounds like you did good. I am sure it will be great to have all the interaction.

I got a few books too that I am reading. Not sure which route I will take yet for delivery, I don't know much about any of it so suggestions you can provide would be great!


----------



## babydust818

Andrew and i BD'd today. CD19. Could be around OV for me. Oops. :haha: So i got on the scale and i've lost another 10 lbs! Even 80 now! YAY!!

Happy Halloween everyone! :witch::devil::fool: Trick or treating has been cancelled here until Friday. We're suppose to get some severe storms.

Wedding planning has been going okay :wedding:. Waiting on the DJ to answer us back! I'm taking my dress back in a couple weeks because i have a feeling it's gonna be way too big at wedding time. I got the size the fits me right now. Fits like a glove! The girl at David's Bridal told me that i should just go with it incase i don't lose more weight. PSH! I'm down 5 lbs already since then! I think i'm gonna go down 1 more size and if i end up being 2 sizes smaller it will be easier for alterations to take in.


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!! 

Jess - I wanted to go natural for as long as possible if not all the way but had decided to get an epidural if I had to be induced based on stories about what happens when you get induced. Since I was induced, I still tried to hold out but it was too much and the epidural was nothing compared to the cramps and then I was able to sleep and it was actually quite nice, haha. I'm not sure what I'll do next time. I think I'll take the attitude of going natural for as long as I can but now that I know how lovely the epidural is and how smoothly Oakley's birth went, I think I might cave quicker.  I have a friend at work that is planning a home birth with a midwife, I'm not sure I would recommend that as things can go wrong and I would want to be able to be rushed in for c-section or whatever the babies needs at a moments notice in a hospital. 

Rach - way to go, hun! You could always wait until December/January to get it altered so it will be as close as possible and only alter it once - cheaper for sure! FX'd for you with BDing! 

AFM - Oakley had a rough morning yesterday when I dropped him off. I guess he got the idea of what was going on and didn't want me to leave. Poor bug was crying hysterically waving "bye bye" to me. It was so sad! I hope he does better this morning!! I was a mess on the way to work yesterday but he's always so happy when I get there in the afternoon, so I know he's not melting down all day. They said he slept 45 min the first day and 2hrs yesterday. I'm so shocked as they have him sleeping on a cot - so impressed haha. I get him all to myself tomorrow - turning in our grant today, so I'm taking a day to recover tomorrow!!


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - how's baby A doing??? We need a check in or baby pictures!! :)


----------



## MarHunting

Hi Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well..... Ariah Isabel Hunting was born Monday, October 28th at 1:15 p.m. weighing 7 lb 2 oz, 19 inches long. I started having horrible labour pains around 7 p.m. on Sunday night and by 10:30 we headed to the hospital. I was in TRUE labour (3 cm dilated) by 1:00 a.m. Epidural at 4:30 a.m. and started pushing at 11:15 a.m. 
Now the bad news... as she was coming out, the doc said the cord was tight around her neck. Quickly it was taken off and she came out. Suddenly the respitory team was surrounding here and there was barely any noise coming from her. Anyways... she developed a pneumo thorax between the cutting of the cord and taking her first breath. So basically, she has 2 tiny cuts in her right lung causing it to collapse. :( she was TRANSFERED from the hospital I was in to the neighbouring town where they have a NICunit. My husband went with her, my parents were with me.

Now the good news: Erich and I had planned on doing the cord blood banking. Because of that we discovered that she didn't loose any oxygen to the brain during the transition - THANK GOD. Next, no medical assistance was required to get her breathing on her own... she did it all herself. Next, she was not in distress EVER. She's sooooo happy, calm, quiet and looks PERFECT!! All except the lung.
I got out of the hospital as quick as possible to get to her on Tuesday. We've been staying at the hospital in a little suite with her in the nursery next door. We can't wait to come home... I'm home right now for a few hours just to let my fur babies know I'm still alive.

Hoping for release on Monday as she is FINALLY breathing into her right lung - which means the cut is healing. 

Stay tunned. I'll update again when I'm home with her permanently. I will also post pics then of this beauty. She has a full head of frizzy blonde frosted hair!! Amazing.


----------



## babydust818

Congratulations Mar! So happy Ariah is here and is doing well. I'm so sorry for the cuts on her lung. That is SOOO sad. My heart goes out to you and baby A. I hope everything heals quickly and you all can get a good nights rest very soon. Whenever you can i'd love for you to post a picture! Please keep us updated. Tons of virtual hugs for you guys! :hugs: What a scare all this must have been. Sounds like things are going down the right path now. Poor baby <3 She's a strong little girl!! What a beautiful birthdate as well! Right before Halloween.


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations Mar. Sorry it all wasn't smooth going but it sounds like both of you are doing great. Hope little ariah is well very soon so you can get home to start your family life. Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Mar! My heart sank when I read your post!!! Glad little Ariah is here and both of you are doing great! :cloud9: She sounds like quite the little trooper! Thanks for the update! Can't wait to see her pic and hear all about your birth story! So how did the cord banking make a difference? Sorry I am not that familiar with this. Would they have done something different if you did not opt for this?

How is everyone doing? Chris and I are just fuming. Our builder is being a complete ass about fixing some stuff and still won't give us or our bank a closing date - he just told them November! I am trying not to get stressed about it but he's such a jerk. Anyway it's looking like closer to the end of the month and we have to close on the house we're in on the 22nd so I have a feeling we will be moving twice. :grr: We are going to start packing this weekend.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - thats so frustrating, I want to slap him about :gun: for stressing you out, and it would be a serious slapping as I am in one of those moods today!!:growlmad: :haha: Where will you go in the meantime if t is not finished in time? I went to some antenatal classe but for me they where a bit of waste fo time but OH got some things from it (probably because he didn't read any books!) It does seem in USA they have a lot more interventions that they do here for Labour. My induction and epidural (leading to CS) wasn't straight forward and if I could have done natural I would. The epidural only worked down one side, which they tell you is really rare but since mine I have heard a few people that it happens too. Do you have a choice of hospitals to deliver in?

Linds - aww I am sure Oakley will settle fast, I have to think that as I want the same for Benjamin. When dropping of B on Thursday there where a couple of older babies, probably Oakleys age that just ran in all happy and hardly said a goodbye to their Mum. B start nursery Monday for proper :cry: and at least I might have time for a coffee now though!

Rach- wow way to go with losing more weight. I think you are doing the right things about taking it back as your shape may be totally different closer to the time, you may have a bump!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - we would probably move in with Chris's parents for a week or 2 until the house is done. It not a huge deal, we lived there for about 9 months when we built our last house because Chris and I sold our condos so fast. What I am more concerned about is moving our stuff twice and looking into options to avoid this, like a POD.
So will you have some time to yourself now that B is starting day care before you go back to work?


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll have Monday and Tuesday when he is in nursery, day together Wednesday and then I'll be in work Thursday, Friday. He won't be in for the full day but enough to get him used to it and them to his routine. I have lots of house tidying and DIY planned for the 2 days too keep me busy and not miss him!

Lets hope it doesn't come to you having to move twice.


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Mar!! So sorry you've had a stressful start but sounds like you're taking it in stride and enjoying your little miracle!! It's such an amazing feeling! Do you plan to breastfeed?? Hope you get to go home with her tomorrow!! 

Jess - ugh so sorry about your builder! How frustrating! My In-laws used the PODS and they actually really liked it but they had all of their kids (including us) to come load and unload them for them  Often movers will let you store in their trucks for a little while too. I think it can get pricey but I'm sure it would be cheaper than moving twice! Or can you rent back from the people you're selling to for a week or two?? 

Sam - Oakley was still melting down when I left by the end of the week but I was dealing with it a lot better. He definitely loves it as when I get there in the afternoons he runs over to grab my hand and bring me over to his toys. He doesn't want to leave (but he doesn't want me to either! haha). It's relieved a lot of stress from me worrying about our parents watching him all the time! You'll enjoy it eventually - are you looking forward to getting back to work?

AFM - we bought Oakley a go-cart today. Well we got a good deal from a friend and we went ahead and bought it so when Oakley is big enough we already have it. I was driving it all over the yard today haha I think he'll love it when he gets big enough! For now, I can drive him around :) It's too small for Kirk to get in.


----------



## babydust818

Mar - any new updates on baby Ariah? Hope you both are doing well and getting some rest.

Lindsay - that is soo cute you got him a go cart! I've always wanted one when i was a kid lol. I thought they were so cool. That's funny you can fit and Kirk can't. He's prob jealous ;) hehe. Oakley will love it!

Jess - sorry you're having to move again... So unfair that the guys working on your house are being a-holes about some of their work! That is bs. I hope you find a place to stay for time being. House should be done by the end of the month?

Sam - it will be nice to have some down time for yourself. I think every mom deserves that. Taking care of a child is definitely a full time job. I know you'll miss your peanut.

AFM just working and wedding planning. I can't believe it's November already. Any of you do Black Friday shopping? Have you even started on Christmas shopping yet?! lol. I love Christmas time. This year is gonna suck though bcz all my money is being filtered to the wedding. Oh well. Will be so worth it. Andrew is a huge Christmas freak so he's not taking the money situation so well. Sometimes i feel like i already have a kid! :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

rach - Kirk is totally jealous he can't drive it haha he wants to get one for us now  I think he's excited that I enjoy driving it for some reason. 
Yay for wedding planning! we paid for our own wedding too and I think it's better that way. I think I appreciated everything a lot more! can't wait to see pics of your wedding it will be here before you know it! you'll be such a gorgeous bride!


----------



## babydust818

Aww thank you :) I am already appreciating everything. I can't wait for the day to get here so i can look back and see i worked my butt off to be able to pull it off ;) As for TTC.... Andrew and i DTD on CD19. Today my right boob has been throbbing on and off. If i O'd on CD19 today would be only 6DPO. There's no way my boobs would hurt already, right? Might be just AF or body changes?


----------



## confusedprego

My boobs hurt every month after I O, so I'm not sure it's the best indicator. Mine are killing me now and I'm def not preggo. I think the biggest indicator for me when I was pregnant was the montgomery glands on my nipples but those never went away so I guess that won't work next time haha.


----------



## confusedprego

I need to vent a bit if you girls don't mind! Someone we know (friend of a friend) just had their baby at 35 weeks yesterday and the baby is in the NICU - off breathing assistance now but we heard a few weeks ago that she's been smoking throughout her whole pregnancy. There should be some sort of child abuse line you can call while babies are still in the womb and I guarantee that's why she went into premature labor! Plus, all she would talk about was eating cheese fries and potato chips - while there are times for junk while pregnant, it shouldn't be all you eat, ya know?! ugh, it just makes me sick and I can't believe this baby is getting started out on the wrong foot just because she was selfish and didn't want to give up her bad habits! 

Ok end rant - I feel better!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i understand what you're saying and where you're coming from. It's hard to watch someone do that. I know my mom smoked the whole time with my sister and i. Whenever i get pregnant i know i'll definitely try my best to make the most healthiest choices because i want my baby to come out as healthy as can be. It's extremely hard to hear what other people put their unborn babies through. I knew a girl who did heroin the whole time and her baby came out with withdraws and was so behind for her age. It's such a shame people can't be selfish for 9 months. It is very disgusting.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I know that Kirk's mom smoked with his sister but back then I don't think they really knew the effects. She stopped for Kirk and his brother but with all the knowledge out there about the effects it has on an unborn baby is just disgusting to think they would put their baby at risk like that. So sad!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Lindsay - no need to appologize for the rant here, that's what we're here for. It is ridiculous. I am surprised the doctors can't do something. I mean they must know when their patients smoke. Saw the cart you guys bought, Chris would be jealous! We are definitely planning on getting movers for our move - whether we go directly to the house (doubtful) or into a Pod. Chris and I can't be dealing with moving all that stuff and something always happens when friends help. 

Sam - hope you are enjoying your last few days before going back to work. I think you said today was your day with little B. 

Rach - how exciting on the wedding planning. We paid for our own wedding too and I did all my planning. It was very rewarding in the end. You might think of it as making Christmas tight but it will be so worth it!!

Mar - Hope you are home now, Looking forward to an update. 

Kelsey, Mel - hope you girls are doing Ok. 

AFM - I wish I was getting excited about Christmas, it's my absolute favorite time of the year but with this whole house in limbo I feel like I am going to end up spending another Christmas moving :cry: Ugh! We have a meeting with the Vice President of the construction company to talk about our situation with the developer so hopefully we will be able to get some things resolved.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - we payed for it ourselves and I planned it all too, in fact it is our 15 year anniversary tomorrow! I loved doing it all but back then (makes me sound really old) the internet wasn't that widespread or available so didn't have access to a lot of thing people have nowadays. I think that though made it less stressful as it was just a simple traditional wedding. I hope you throbbing boob means something. After my fisr loss my boobs never got sore pre AF like they used to (pmt) but the cycle I was pg with B they hurt after ov for the first time so keeping it all crossed for you. I did slightly enjoy my time when B was in nursery but more so because I got so much done round the house!!

Linds - rant away. I feel exactly like you, my mum smoked through all 3 of her pg and once we were born (still smokes now) and I was diagnosed with asthma at 11 after years of chest xrays/tons antibiotics with Drs thinking I had recurrent chest infections and EVEN THEN she didn't (couldn't) stop. I get annoyed having to walk out of a restaurant, or the hospital past all the people crowded outside having their fags. Love the fact you have bought Oakley a go kart, I can imagine Kirk being jealous he can't fit in it!!

Jess - I hope the meeting means they get a move on and maybe you can get your move in date so your Christmas will be in your new home and you can really enjoy it this year.

Mar - hope you and Ariah are okay,

hi mel, Kels

afm - back to work tomorrow. OH say I am quite calm about it, not sure what he thought I would be like. B has a snottery nose again with a bit of a cough so has been a bit irritable today. I took him to the Dr as he has kept being sick after feeds/solids, not a lot and doesn't seem to be bothering but I thought Id get ti checked out. Anyway the Dr was great she checked for hernias etc but she thinking its reflux mainly due to increased mobility. The movement of crawling, sitting etc puts a bit of pressure on his tummy which then pushes a bit of it back up. I did think it probably wasn't coincidence it started just before he began to crawl properly.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I miscarried in early September and we are trying again... well, this month not trying/not preventing, I guess, but we did BD 2x in the four days before I O'd. 

I think AF is due Nov 14th (PCOS and in month 2 on metformin... just now getting regular for the first time in my life)... I'm not really sure if I want her to come or not. Has that ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## confusedprego

jess - any progress with the builders? I hope so! how are you feeling? that bump of yours is probably so adorable by now! 

sam - hope your first day back to work goes ok today! Oakley is doing a lot better at daycare this week, hope b is doing well with it still! have you decided if you'll have another yet? 

al - so sorry for your loss and welcome! I don't think any of us have pcos but we can all relate to nut knowing where our cycles stand after a loss! do you chart? we are fans of staking and interpreting charts!  when do you plan to be full on ttc? 

afm - have my annual at my gyn today and I think I'll ask about bc options but I an really enjoying being hormone free! maybe I'll ask about a diaphragm or something.


----------



## confusedprego

my chart looks weird this month too.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks! I do chart, mine is weird this month and since I'm in month 2 of metformin it might still not be regular. We're starting TTC again in earnest next cycle if nothing now... I'm really torn between hoping for AF November 14th or hoping for a BFP. Anyone relate?


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - maybe triphasic? !!!! Was bd CD13/14 unprotected? Glad Oakley is settling in well. OH dropped him off this morning and there was alot more tears, although B had a rubbish night and has another snotty, runny nose and a cough. He was smiling when I went to get him and they said he slept for longer naps today and ate all his snacks and dinner.

AL - sorry for your loss and hello. As linds said I we don't have much experience of PCOS but I suppose knowing the metaformin was working and your cycles are a bit more regular would be nice to know but a bfp would mean you won't have to bother about cycles for quite some time. Are you using opks to assess ov or just temping, I know opks don;t always work with PCOS.

Jess - how did the meeting go?

Hi Rach.

afm - first day back wen okay, nice to see everyone but I am really tired now but that may be due to B sleeping badly and taking 1.5 hours to get back to sleep last night. Its our 15th wedding anniversary today.


----------



## MarHunting

Hi Girls.... I imagine here soon I'll be able to catch up.

Because I cant remember if I told you...WE ARE HOME!!! Got home Saturday :happydance: Ariah's lung was 95% healed so they let us go.

We are doing well. She's getting up every 2.5-3.5 hrs to feed through the night and has taken to the boob like a Raptor to meat. lol. She will also take bottle too, so Erich's been able to help while he was off :thumbup:

I've attached a few shots. Me just prior to birth and of course of the lovely, Baby A.

xo's to you all for your care and concern.
 



Attached Files:







45493_638875374782_1057700127_n.jpg
File size: 68.3 KB
Views: 6









1391755_643655994382_2140334357_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5









1454894_644914811702_1762059530_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confusedprego

Al - I'm not too familiar with Metformin but I just googled it and it sounds like a good direction to go! You should put a link to your chart in your signature so we can keep track of how you're doing! Hopefully no AF will show and we will be tracking your pregnancy! :) 

Sam - glad your first day back went well! It's tough getting used to being back to work but it is good socially, I think! You're on your feet a lot for work too, right? That has to be tough! Aw - your poor DH! It's tough seeing them cry but maybe it's easier on the dads! I think Kirk would handle it better than I do. Oakley did a lot better today, just a tiny fuss and then by the time I was out of his sight he was done. His favorite lady was in the room and I think she's been getting in there by the time Oakley gets there because she knows he gets so upset otherwise and she knows that makes me upset so - yea they're good to us! :) Oh and I'm pretty sure CD 13 and 14 were protected but maybe not?! I know CD10 and CD18 were not but I've never seen my chart do this before! My boss won't be happy with me if I get pregnant - she pulled me aside yesterday and told me to "make sure I wait to get pregnant until after I graduate" womp womp.... she's just trying to be nice in giving advice but I'm kind of sick of hearing it from everyone! 

Mar - great pictures!! Baby A looks amazing!! Glad she's healing up nicely! So awesome she has taken to the boob AND bottle! Makes life a lot easier!! 

AFM - had my annual today, went fine - got nuvaring if AF shows. Not sure how I feel about it. Might not fill the prescription or I might try it for a month and see how it goes. With EVERYONE telling me to wait for another until after I graduate, I'm kind of tempted to go on it for at least a few months so there's no question but I don't know...I guess it'd be good to do for the holidays


----------



## BeachChica

Mar - welcome home!!! Little A is adorable! So glad she's doing well and got to come home too!! Glad the BFing is going well! 

Sam - glad you had a good first day back to work! Was everyone excited to see you! I imagine that you will be exhausted for a while, I'm sure it's hard to juggle everything with work too. Hope little B is feeling better. 

Linds - I meant to look at your chart before I started this post, going back to look now. 

AL - welcome and sorry you are finding yourself here. 

AFM - had my OB appt today. No scan but they did listen to the heartbeat and said everything is looking great. My appt with the building company is tomorrow, hopefully things go well because things are moving really slow with our house now so we will definitely be looking at 2 moves (and moving in with Chris's parents) Boooo!!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Confused: Thanks for the welcome and the encouragement. Posted my ov chart. \

Pink: Using OPKs and temping, but the OPKs are confusing... my OB/GYN warned me they might not work for me. 

In general, feeling like life is against me... my husband and I are buying a house and running into all sorts of drama, today is the 2 months past the loss mark, and I'm grumpy that my chart isn't clearer.


----------



## confusedprego

I think your chart looks pretty good al! I'll keep stalking it and keep everything crossed for you! I know it can be discouraging but try to keep your head up! you'll be pregnant again before you know it


----------



## confusedprego

he's let us know how the meeting goes! sorry the builder is being such pains! glad you got to hear baby girl! when is the next scan?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mar - yay glad you are all home now and Ariah is doing so well. Fab news about taking to the boob so well thats a big plus. She is just beautiful!!

Linds - TBH I think it totally wrong for your boss to say that to you, I know they may have your career interests at heart but still. Not sure what nuvaring is.

Jess - Hope the meeting goes well, give'em what for! You'd think they themselves would want to finish it sooner. Sorry that it is inevitable you'll have to do 2 moves, grr ~i am getting mad at them again.

AL - I think your chart looks ok, good temp rise after ov, fingers crossed it stays up!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ugh... Woke up early this morning needing to go potty, my temp dipped .7 6 dpo. I know it was earlier than usual, but still... I don't feel estrogen-surgey, just annoyed I have to wait another day at least to see what's up... *rant done*


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I don't think she's allowed to say it to me "officially" and it is really annoying and I know she's probably right but I'd like it to be my decision and not everyone elses. I think it's really unfortunate that we're still in a time like this when a woman can't have a family and not have it impact her career. Very sad. Science/Research is a very male-dominated career path so my boss will often tell me to "act like a man" because that's how she got to where she is today. 

Al - did you take your temp at the same time as usual? Did you sleep well? It could also be an implantation dip!! I had one the cycle I got pregnant!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Temped 45 min early because I got up needing to pee and if I get up, no point in temping at the regular time! I've been exhausted this week and have been going to bed early, not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Confused- what field are you in? I was a neurosci major in college, got so discouraged by the sexism and anti-family attitudes that I switched. Now I'm an elementary special ed teacher for severe emotional/behavioral kids. Related, but I always sort of regretted letting myself be bullied out of pure research...


----------



## confusedprego

I'm working on my PhD in Immunology - my thesis is more focused in pharmacogenetics - steroid effects on mucins (aka snot) at a genetic level. Trying to figure out how to tune down mucus production in patients with inflammatory lung diseases (Cystic Fibrosis, asthma, COPD, etc etc). I took a lot of crap for getting pregnant during the program but we weren't willing to sacrifice a family for anything but now I'm facing the same problem as I start looking for a job. I should graduate by June of next year so I'm hoping I will be able to get pregnant shortly after that. Our son is 15 months now and we would love to start trying again now, but we won't wait longer than his second birthday regardless of where I'm at career-wise. It's REALLY frustrating to feel like you can't do what you want because of your work. It makes me want to "rebel" and get pregnant anyways and show them I can still get a job but it would suck if I couldn't get hired! 
Your job sounds fascinating! I'm sure it's really rewarding and probably a lot more family friendly! I will most likely be moving away from straight research after I'm done with my degree for more than just the not family friendly attitudes - with sequestration and the government the way it is right now, there just isn't money for research right now. My husband works in construction and that can be a risky job with the economy the way it is too, so we want me to get a more reliable job. 

*sigh* that was the long winded version of what I do haha.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

That sounds really interesting... I did some micro research in HS on B. cepacia, which is a really common secondary infection in CF patients. I guess we both deal with mucus in our jobs (although mine is of the child booger variety). Here's hoping my temp rises again tomorrow...


----------



## confusedprego

Your temp looks better this morning! Hope that was an implantation dip for you! :) 

Forgot to take my temp this morning but I'm kind of crampy - expect AF today or tomorrow!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ugh, she's such a witch! 

I got some bad news by mail, apparently I'm Factor V Leiden in addition to the PCOS, so there's another strike. However... I discovered that my DH turned off the heat in our bedroom (and it's upstate NY, COLD HERE!), which might explain my screwy, low temps this past week. 

For some reason, I'm feeling pretty hopeful at the moment... fingers crossed it continues!


----------



## confusedprego

What's Factor V Leiden?? That could definitely explain the extra low temp especially since you got up early too!


----------



## confusedprego

Well girls....

I just took a test and it was positive!! Kirk either has some super strong swimmers or I O'd differently than my chart says! CD18 was unprotected..I'm wondering if I O'd later than we thought.

We are THRILLED - it's bad timing but who wouldn't want another Oakley :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

CONGRATS, Confused!

Continued luck and sticky dust to you!

I've been weak... I POAS again this morning. Negative of course... what am I expecting 8 dpo??? Please nobody judge me! At least my temps went back up.

Factor V Leiden is an inherited clotting disorder... nothing too serious, but does increase miscarriage risks somewhat. I'm glad to know about it at least.

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## confusedprego

I took a test at 9DPO and it was negative so give it some time! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo huge congratulations linds that's fantastic news.:happydance:

All no one is going to judge you testing early we've all done it.


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Lindsay! Maybe a little girl is the next to be! Aww :cloud9: Will the DD be right around Oakleys bday?!?!

Where in upstate NY do you live Al? I'm from Syracuse. :) Sorry about all the bad luck with TTC. I totally understand where you're coming from. I haven't been diagnosed with PCOS but if clomid doesn't work for me then that will probably be tested.

No positive this month. AF got me. I knew if i got a BFP it would've been a miracle because we only BD 2 days... On a brighter note... this was my first 28 day cycle. First in years!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry AF got you, Rach! When do you plan to try clomid? After the wedding?? 

Fertility Friend due date estimator says July 21st lol so within a week of O's birthday. I kind of feel like that's not a good thing but it is what it is! haha.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I live outside of Albany, a little north. I see you're in Indiana now. Thanks for the welcome and sorry about your losses as well... your most recent was pretty much the same timeline as mine. :hugs:

I feel weird not knowing peoples' names, by the way... mine's Alyssa. Confused, I'm going to try hard to wait until Wednesday to test again, not sure if have the strength. :blush:


----------



## babydust818

Albany isn't too far from SU. Yeah I live in Indiana now. All my family still lives in NY. My fiances family lives here in Indiana. Good luck with testing on Weds or... tmrw :haha: tons of dust your way! Oh and my name is Rachael. :)

Lindsay I don't think that's a bad thing. You're just super fertile around this time of year lol. I had gotten pregnant with my 2nd miscarriage around the same time as the first. So weird how that works. is Kirk excited? !


----------



## confusedprego

My name is Lindsay :) 

Alyssa - did you test again?? We won't blame you! haha I know it's better to wait but it's hard! 

Rach - Kirk is thrilled! I'm more in shock and he's practically giddy lol. I have to tell my mom today and I'm not really looking forward to it. I know she'll be happy once it sinks in but she's not going to be thrilled at first knowing I don't have a job lined up after school. 

I called the doc this morning and my appointment isn't until December 6th. My SIL said she'd scan me a week early but that's the day after thanksgiving, so that won't work. I'm hoping everything is OK. My test this morning doesn't look that much darker. I'll take another tomorrow and then post it for you guys. or maybe I'll see if I can figure out how to attach it now...Ok, I think I did! I remember it getting a lot darker a lot quicker last time but I guess every pregnancy is different!
 



Attached Files:







20131111_085014.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Yeah, I tested... still neg. Woohoo for cheap internet test strips! Before I discovered them... well... let's just say my husband (Rob) started to ration me on testing.

I logically know that I didn't get a positive test at 9 dpo last time and my temps rose again this morning, so I'm not giving up hope. And hey, if not this month, maybe next month! 

Rachael- when is your wedding? So exciting!

Lindsay- I definitely think it looks darker. 11dpo is still really early.  Enjoy it!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks! It's 13 and 14 DPO but I'm thinking I may have O'd a little later to have caught the egg since we didn't BD unprotected until CD18. So, who knows! I need to just relax a bit! Got my appt set up for December 6th - what will be - will be!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

D'oh... I'm not sure why I said 11. Date-lexia?? Sorry!


----------



## confusedprego

Test again today, Alyssa? 

I went out and bought the clearblue digital weeks estimator one because my FRER still didn't look much darker this morning...not sure I should keep testing though and just let what will happen, happen! I don't know?! I was up all night with Mr. O last night :( He has a nasty cold and can't breathe so he can't sleep. He slept better sleeping on me - probably because he was propped up!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

So I tested on a wondfo Internet strip this morning when I got up at 3 am to potty... Negative at first, but positive (very faint) when I woke up for real at 5:15. Tested again then, same thing... Not positive within the window, but positive 25 min later (also faint). Two evap lines in a row or a very early positive?? I'm 10 dpo, I'll test again tomorrow with a FRER. Any success stories of positives past the window that turn out to be the real deal??


----------



## confusedprego

I've never used the internet strips but if you have an frer I would go ahead and try it! everything crossed for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know they say not to read after the set time but I think if it appear after 20 mins then I would say that its a good sign. Mine were so faint initially and was only noticable after a little while. Fingers crossed and the Frer shows something for oyu.

My news too, I didn't post on here as it was such a shock and I hadn't told OH but Linds you have a bump buddy due same day as you! TBH it was a massive shock as I wasn't even taking prenatals. You remember me telling you about my one time unprotected bd? I found the early months with Benjamin as a newborn SO very difficult that I struggle to imagine going through all that again that it really scares me but it might be nice to B to have a brother or sister. Oh is pleased as I was little nervous in telling him. My digital says 2.3 weeks which although technically accurate at 15dpo is a little scary to get so soon!!

Hope Oakley is feeling better today and you both get some sleep.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Sam! I'm so excited for you!! That's great news!! I'll be honest, I'm not sure my pregnancy is going to go anywhere :/ My lines aren't getting darker (they're not getting lighter) and I only got a 1-2 on my digi today. I'm going to take a break from testing for a few days and try the digi again and see how it goes. My boobs are a bit sore but not like with Oakley. I don't feel very good but I got so little sleep yesterday that it's probably just that. 

We'll see!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Linds. I don't think I got a 2-3 with B till I was past the 5 week mark. Each pg is different and the lack of sore boobs doesn't necessarily mean anything, with my first loss they were crazy sore. I don't want to give you false hope just to realize it may not feel the same as pg with O. :hugs:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks, Sam, and congrats on your BFP! I tested again when I got home from work even though I know it was pointless... neg of course. I'll let you all know my FRER result tomorrow morning. 

Lindsay, my fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ugh... I slept really badly last night, got up at 1:00 to potty, tested, negative, temp 97.18. Got up again at 4 am to potty, tested, internet strip positive within 15 min, FRER negative, temp 97.33. Got up at 5:15 am to wake up, internet strip positive within 15 min, didn't FRER again, temp 97.6. So now I don't know what temp to use... either way, they're not dropping like they should for AF. 

I tested again at 6:15 (dang, that's a lot of pee!!), negative, and tested water just to see, negative. I kinda think I just have a bad batch of strips. I'm feeling anxious and frustrated! It's 11 dpo, and I find it hard to believe the internet strip would pick up what a FRER won't. I've been googling to find info on false positives with my batch... apparently my batch is more known for false negatives, but that's not what I'm dealing with. GRRR!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I've heard of the internet ones having false positives. I know the FRERs are expensive but I would try to stick to those with FMU for now! I've got everything crossed for you! :) 

AFM - I couldn't resist and took a digi again this morning and it was still 1-2 even with FMU :/ I'll probably get some more FRERs today and if they haven't gotten darker then I don't think that's a good sign. I'm tempted to call my doctor and ask for bloods but Kirk thinks I should just let what will happen happen and try to stop stressing about it - I know he's right but I'd just like to know! 

Oakley was up from 10-230 last night. Kirk took the 10-12 shift and I got the 12-230 shift. I'm starting to think maybe he has an ear infection or something bc as soon as we put him down he flips out. He has to be really well asleep before we put him down to get him to stay down. I'm going to call the doctor as soon as they open this morning. The weird thing was that he was like wide awake and running around at midnight. 

He's starting to stir so I'm going to run into the shower - hope you guys are doing great!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh dear... I hope the little dude is feeling better, Lindsay! Ear infections are the worst, when my kids at school get them they still cry, and they are in upper elementary! Hope you were able to get some answers from the doc. Also, good luck with your testing... FXd for you! Let us know how it goes!

I tested again with an IC when I got home (I didn't have a chance to drink or pee for three hours, so I felt okay about it) and it was a line within the time limit... still very faint. I've attached pic taken at 15 min, but there was a line within 8. 

I know the internet ones can be hit-or-miss, but... I'm having a hard time believing SO MANY could all be false-positive duds (like 8 now). On the other hand, I find it hard to believe they can be more sensitive than a FRER (although some people have found that as well on the forums). Sent the hubby out for FRERs tonight, I will try to show self-control and NOT use them tomorrow so I can get a more definite answer on Friday. 

According to FertilityFriend, AF is due tomorrow... doesn't really feel like she's coming, my chest is sore, I'm peeing a LOT, and I can smell everything, but I wouldn't put it past my brain to trick me into thinking something other than what is ACTUALLY happening.  I'm also second-guessing my chart and thinking I might have O'd later than I thought, my temps were so screwy right in the middle. 

Okay, time to watch some Bones with the hubby and pass out before 9 pm...
 



Attached Files:







photo-20.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see a faint line, I would agree so many false positives can't be right. I got a line on frer 2 days after noticing evap type line on my ic with pg with Benjamin. the ic I was using were 10mui. I have also had a pink evap line on frer in the past too. Fingers crossed those line get darker. I love Bones too, loved David ever since buffy/angel!!

Linds - how is O today? Did you get to the Dr's. Still keeping it all crossed for you.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

This morning: everything negative, temps still rising. New theory... Didn't O when FF said I did, but rather CD 23... OPKs sometimes don't work for PCOSers. Actually a calming thought, and I can assume the positive tests were wrong. If so, I'm out this month... Rob was sick the past week, so no DTD. I guess time will tell, but seeing everything negative this morning feels pretty definite. I see my doc 11/26, hopefully he can help clear it up!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - You could have O'd CD19! Then your BD might work! I supposedly O'd CD16 and we were unprotected from CD18 on, so you never know what could happen! 

Both of Oakley's ears are infected :( My poor bug!! Doc has him on antibiotics and he slept better last night but it was a battle to get him to go down. I think he's gotten used to us snuggling him and letting him run around until he passes out the last few nights that he just didn't want to go to sleep, but I really wanted to try to get him back on schedule - plus I'm coming down with his cold or I'm starting to get some pregnancy symptoms - or both! I took another FRER yesterday and it's darker, I would just expect it to be darker than it is, so we'll see! The only thing giving me hope right now is I have no appetite and I'm exhausted BUT I was up with Oakley two nights in a row and now have a sore throat so who knows!! But I'm not quite as pessimistic about it as I was before! 

Sam - how are you feeling?? Any symptoms yet??


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks, Lindsay! I know I'm not out until the witch shows, but it's hard not to know when that should be. I'm kind of afraid I had a chemical... The Wondfo tests I have are supposedly really sensitive, which might explain the early, faint positives and symptoms, but everything being negative (including the wondfo) this morning gives me a bad feeling. I guess there's really no way to know. I have a doctors appointment 11/26, I don't even think its worth calling.

Glad Oakley is doing better, and glad your line is improving!!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm sure that's really frustrating not knowing when you've O'd!! I've heard those IC tests can have evap lines but who knows!! I would talk to them about it at your doc appointment but maybe wait a few more days and see what the other tests show. 

Yea my lines are getting better but still not great - who knows!! I think the only reason I have more confidence now is how crappy I felt yesterday and this morning, ha!


----------



## babydust818

Holy crap! I haven't been on in a couple days and all this news has got me pooping my pants! Sam and Lindsay being bump buddies?! WOWZA! Crazy! 

Lindsay - don't fret about the lines. You already know that when it's over... you'll know it. We all know too well that i'm one of the biggest worriers with lines, but from experience don't take the tests everyday. I know it seems super far away for your dr. appt, but hang in there. I think the torture we put ourselves through up until the appt. is enough to kill us! :haha:

Sam - Congrats! I can only imagine the thoughts/feelings going on in your head, but what is meant to be will find a way! Little B is meant to have a sibling. Also, this second time around could be much easier. It will be a different baby, so maybe not as fussy and more content? Just hang in there. everything is gonna be alright!

Alyssa - i bought a huge lot of cheapies on ebay. They're the ones that confirmed my pregnancy back in August. I love them because you can take a lot a day and not feel bad :haha: I agree with Lindsay though and maybe get a First Response test just to see what it says. I do see a line though! I truly don't think it's an evap either. I think maybe you're just really early still so when you drink more at certain times that it really dilutes your pee and makes you test negative. Just keep the faith and i'd get a FRER and see what it says!

AFM - just wedding planning still. Ya'll are giving me the baby fever back though! LOL. I just want to try try try. Wouldn't that be awesome to announce at the wedding? "Hey everyone. Andrew and i have been trying to have kids for over 2 years now. We've had 2 miscarriages along the way. Today, i'm here to tell you that i'm 12 weeks pregnant!". My dream <3 :cloud9:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Yeah, my FRER was also negative this morning... I'm thinking chemical :-(. I don't feel AF though, so I guess I'll see. Should I call the doc?


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach, that would be amazing!! You're right about overanalyzing and it just torturing ourselves. I think I'll take my last two tests this weekend and that will be it! I should be 5 weeks on Sunday, so we'll see what the digi says then (or Saturday if I can't wait that long lol). Do you think you guys will try more actively this cycle??? Your wedding is right around the corner!! So exciting! :) 

Sam - do you cut out caffeine when you're pregnant??? I did last time but I wasn't prepared to get pregnant and my addiction is giving me massive headaches later in the day that I cave and let myself have one caffeinated drink a day. I feel guilty but I figure one soda is probably better than tylenol!! I read online that they recommend less than 150mg a day of caffeine but it's better to quit if you can. I'm debating if a soda a day (35mg) will really be that big of a deal!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - you could call the doctor or you could wait it out. Which ever you'd like. If you go to the dr and the test is still negative they will take your bloods to compare and see if they're rising and such. Your blood is much more reliable than those tests. That way you can see if you really are pregnant and if they don't increase.. you'll have more peace at what to expect. I hate being in the unknown. It drives me CRAZY to not know things LOL. Which is why i will have to know babies gender whenever i get prego.

Lindsay - I think we will be trying more actively this cycle. After reading all this i went to the PUPO thread bcz i know you peak in there every once and awhile and Jessy is prego with #2 as well! I swear the baby dust is just flying around. Hope i catch it! ;)


----------



## confusedprego

OMG how exciting! I haven't checked in on them in a while! I will have to pop in and tell her congrats :) :)


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry, Alyssa! I missed one of your posts! The doc could do bloodwork for you that would clarify what's going on! It can't hurt to call especially if you think it will make you feel better if you know what's going on!


----------



## korink26

OMG!!!!!!!!! I've started training at work and been swamped so I haven't been on in awhile! I only have a 2 min break so thought I'd quick jump on and OOOMMMGGG!!!!!!!!! I haven't even fully read everything, BUT SAM AND LINDSAY OMG OM GOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jess is over halfway, you both are pregnant again and congrats Mar on having your baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need to get back on and properly read everything. On top of being crazy busy at work, Khloe's been awfully sick with teething, cold and ANOTHER ear infection. 
Omg, just in disbelief over all the great news in this group, how am I supposed to concentrate now?! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Lindsay and Sam!!!! I cant believe Ive been away for a couple days and missed your exciting news!! I am jumping up and down in my seat right now!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lindsay  I hope little O is feeling better today.Glad the lines are getting darker but try not to stress about things. We cant change the outcome. BTW  I have 1 caffeinated drink per day, usually a cup of coffee in the morning. 

Alyssa weve all been in here so long its nice to be on a first name basis with everyone. Gosh weve all been though a lot together!!! My name is Jessie BTW. Will taking aspirin help with your clotting disorder? I have a high homocysteine which also causes clotting and I take Folgard 2.2 for this as well as a baby aspirin. Also, I seem to not get my positives until very late so FX for you!! Youre not out until the witch shows!

Rach  that would be so amazing to make an announcement at your wedding. I think you guys should just do it :sex: and not think about it and just let whatever happens happen. TTC is so stressful thats the last thing you need with your wedding planning. But if it happens, its just an added bonus!

Kelsey  so glad that youve finally started your training. Sorry that Khloe is not feeling well Boo!!!

Mar  How are you? Looking forward to your update. 

Mel :wave:

AFM  Chris and I have been packing like crazy. We close on Chris grandparents house next week so I have the movers coming Saturday. Still no word on a closing date for our house but hoping for the end of this month. So a couple weeks at Chris' parents house. Ugh! We had a meeting with the company that is building our home (they are separate from the builder) and they were very surprised about the lack of communication from our builder. They have a meeting with him tomorrow and supposed to call me on Friday so I am hoping we will have some answers.


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - I know, right?! It's madness in here the past few days!! 

So, I'm feeling a lot better about the pregnancy tests for some reason today. I just looked up the ranges of the clearblue digi's and 1-2 weeks = 25-199miu hcg, 2-3 weeks = 200-1999miu and 3+ is 2000+ so if I was only at even 50 on Sunday with my first test, I'd be at least 100 by Tuesday/Wednesday morning (which is when I took it) and may not be up to 200 until today. I'm pretty tempted to go take it right now but I'm trying to resist!! I wish Mel still paid attention to this thread, she'd know!! haha maybe I'll pop in to her page!


----------



## confusedprego

Hope you get good news, Jess, on your house!! We will be putting our rental up on the market by the end of the month. I hope it sells quickly!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Kelsey - Oakley just got his first pair of ear infections - both at once, no fun at alllll!!! Hope Khloe feels better soon!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Kels - poor little Khloe looks like a lot of cold and ear infections going about. Hope work isn't too hectic with your training.

Rach - What sort of things have you been doing for the wedding? I really hope you get your wish of telling everyone your pg news at your wedding that would just so fantastic.

Linds - mel rarely goes to her journal either. I haven't drunk caffeinated coffee since my first loss ( I changed to decaff at the house and OH didn't even notice!). I might have the odd glass of coke zero and chocolate but otherwise no caffeine. I am sure the one soda will be absolutely fine. When will you test again with the digital. I still have one left but will wait till monday as like you I'll be 5 weeks sunday.

JEss - I hope whatever comes from the meeting means you might get to move in a bit sooner and it'll be a shrt stay at the inlaws. Whens the next scan?

alyssa - as Jess says not out till AF arrives. I took, and am doing again, baby aspirin as although my clotting came back normal (although upper end of normal) for me it was can't harm so ill take it and my Dr was fine with it.

Mar - hope you and baby are doing fine and settling into home life.

afm - went to the EPU at the hospital were I work and they will see me again. I wasn't sure as I had a successful pg whether they would still scan me early but they will, and the mw I had for the scans for my first loss and them early scan with B remembered me. I am booked in on 6th Dec when I'll be 7+5. Mum has been talking about Christmas and has bought me a onesie, and I keep thinking I won't be fitting in it for long. We haven't told family as it is so early yet and OH mentioned not telling them till the 20 weeks scan, yeah right!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't wanna crash your thread but had to say massive congrats to Lindsay and Sam!!!! Xxxx


----------



## confusedprego

I'm not gonna lie..I already did it lol - but it was still only 1-2. Makes me kind of worried. Attached FRER progression pics. I was upset about it before but what will be, will be! The FRERs look like they're progressing but maybe not quickly enough.
 



Attached Files:







20131114_164124.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pinksmarties

The progression looks okay but maybe you should get some bloods done to check. I am trying to look back at my frer with B but I don't think I got pics of them all together


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Just spoke with my doc's office... They want blood, so I'll get it drawn tomorrow and Monday. Maybe my line will come back... :-(


----------



## confusedprego

let us know what the docs say, Alyssa!

I might call the doc tomorrow and see if they'll let me do bloods. Kirk kind of wants me to just chill out and see what happens. I think I'll get some more FRERs and digis and do the digi on Sunday and the FRERs along the way to see where I am.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sticky dust to you, Lindsay!! I'll probably keep testing, I'll def update you all.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i would certainly have the dr get your bloods! It will calm you down and let you know where you're at. I think the pics look great! Definitely have gotten darker since the first 2! I bet it's starting to sink in now huh? This is all just greatness!!

Alyssa let us know what happens at the dr's. I pray it's all for the best! Hang in there. :hugs:

Sam i've just been booking vendors and looking at the little stuff such as bridesmaids gifts and stuff! It's so much fun. Just hope the funds will be there. I don't think i could wait 20 weeks to spread the news LOL. I'd be too excited. Good luck at your appt in Dec!

Kelsey so sorry to hear Khloe isn't feeling too well. I hope she starts recovering quick. Miss ya tons!! Hope you're doing okay.

Emma so happy to see you on here! :)

Jessie looks like you've got some bump buddies!! How have you been!? I hope those builders get a whooping :grr: I hope they close on the house soon. I want you to spend Christmas in your new home!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Just got poked. I'm going to feel SO STUPID if everything is totally negative (and so annoyed with the ICs)... But I guess better safe than sorry, right? My temps are still going up (by a lot) so I don't know what to think.


----------



## confusedprego

That's what they're there for! Even if it's negative it's no big deal! Your temps are still rising so who knows! You might have O'd a bit later and still caught it!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to everybody for welcoming me to your thread and dealing with my drama from this week... this has been a tremendously stressful four days... I know I need to wait through the weekend to get any actual answers, but the support and love I've gotten from you all has made it a little bit easier. Still not sure what's going on, but I'll definitely update you!

In other news, this Sunday is my husband's and my first/second wedding anniversary (courthouse secret wedding two years ago, 'social wedding' for family and friends a year ago). Anybody have any cute, cheap ideas that I can execute quickly, aside from :sex:? I've been a little distracted this week and didn't have much of a chance to prepare anything!


----------



## confusedprego

We're happy to welcome you to the group, Alyssa!! :) 

My favorite anniversary thing to do is go back to the restaurant we had our first date at :) I think it's super romantic! Do you have anything like that?


----------



## pinksmarties

alyssa - :hugs: either way at least with the blood results you'll know what is going on. I hope the bloods show hcg and it continues to rise. Ooo exciting you had a secret wedding? Can't remember what we did, I think we went away for the weekend and stayed in a lovely b&b with a four post water bed!! Reminiscing on were you met like Linds suggested is a great idea.

Linds - are you booked in for you bloods? Any more tests? I have been using opks as I had loads left from ttc with B. How is Oakley, hope he is sleeping better and the antibiotics have helped with his ears.

Rach - sounds so much fun. Will you have lots f family or a small do. We only had 38 people for the day do.

Jess- did you hear back from the meeting? Don't do too much and try to get some rest with all the packing you have to do. Will you get to the boat this weekend?

Kels- what training are you doing. I remember you mentioned before that it was better pay but maybe not something you are really wanting to do.


----------



## babydust818

Any new updates Lindsay?!!? New pics or anything? :haha:

Alyssa i'm praying for you girl! It sucks to get your bloods taken on a Friday and have to wait until Monday to go again. I had to do that this last time. It's SUCH a long wait. It's like.... i want to know NOW! Good luck. I'm rooting for ya. As far as an anniversary idea... maybe you could do a dinner and a movie? Or buy him something he's been wanting. That's the only 2 things i can ever think of LOL.

Sam it's going to be about 85 people. I'm sure not all will show up. All my family is in New York so majority probably won't come. How are you feeling? Any sickness yet with the new pregnancy?

Jess hope you're doing okay with packing and such. I know it's definitely dreaded to pack it up and go again, but hopefully in about 2 weeks you'll be doing it for your last time! <3 Be careful lifting anything. Don't want it to be too heavy for little beanster!

AFM - i'm hoping to get called off today :haha: I am so exhausted and just want the day of to relax. Tmrw we're setting up the Christmas tree lol. I've never set it up this early, but i am in the spirit like none other this year. I think a lot of people are! I still need to take down my Halloween decor though. Just been too tired on my days off to do anything. It's going to 67 here today and tmrw. Then going back down into the 30's and 40's. Burrrr. So it's perfect weather to take down all this crap and put up Christmas decorations. Oh and i bought the most beautiful wedding topper on Etsy. Can't wait to get it! It's coming from Europe lol. I also got 2 of my bridesmaids jewelry. YAY!


----------



## confusedprego

I took another FRER and digi this morning. Finally got my 2-3 and the FRER is darker than the control line now even on SMU. I talked to my SIL about my worries and she said to just call on Monday and they'll book me for bloods due to having the miscarriage before. 
Sam - how do your OPKs look? How do you feel?? I had a bit of phlegm yesterday and almost threw up from it but other than that, I feel 100% fine! Boobs hurt and are fuller but I know I had more symptoms with Oakley last time. The bloods will help me know what's going on but I do feel a bit better that my levels are still rising. I was pretty discouraged as I did a digi in the middle of the day yesterday it was 1-2 still but I had just had a soda so I'm not sure if that could throw things off or not. If I was only at 25 on Sunday then if I doubled every two days then I could have expected 50 on Tuesday, 100 on Thursday and 200+ today, so it could be OK but it just doesn't seem right i took me this long to get that 2-3. 

Jess - hope your meeting went well!!

I'll have to update more later!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you are booked in for the bloods. It sounds like everything is heading in the right direction, maybe bubs was a slow burrower.

Opk have been getting darker and now taking the dye from the control line, I even used a digi opk that I had and got the smiley face. Daft I know but nice to see.

I have nausea on and off, earlier on in the week was worse than now. No sore boobs for me which I am pleased about as I had none atm anyway with pg with B but I did have acute boob pain for weeks with my first mc. Some cramping and twinges, Oh maybe peeing more but that might be because I am drinking more. Slightly concerned is I am having some hot sweats, mostly at night and I had that with my first mmc.


----------



## confusedprego

Here's my tests as of today. I never took the digi with FMU. I wonder if that was the problem? I mean, I didn't today either and pretty much none of these tests are FMU. I always have to go too badly to get a test out lol.
 



Attached Files:







20131116_113445.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinksmarties

Looking good there Linds, lovely dark test. I never really use fmu and do seem to get better lines with smu.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I'm definitely starting to feel better about it all after that test this morning. It was definitely taking dye away from the control line and showed up as soon as my pee hit it. I think I O'd a little later and since we BD'd kinda on the late end that it didn't implant until later. I'm not sure when I'll take my last digi - are you getting 3+ now??


----------



## pinksmarties

I was looking at your chart and was beginning to think it might have been a later ov. Glad you are feeling better about it. No 3+ yet, I did the digi yesterday and still 2-3 which is correct but I didn't hold my pee etc so that may be it, I probably was just on the lower end of 2-3 on Monday and hopefully I'm near the upper end now. I might buy some more and test on Tuesday (day off work).


----------



## babydust818

Good luck to both of you girls. Lindsay your line is mucho darker today! Good sign absolutely! Don't worry about that stupid digi. At least you're seeing the lines get darker on the HPT. Wait a week and take your last digi. Sam try not to over think the symptoms. Everything is gonna be okay! :hugs:

Tons of positive thoughts sent your way girls! :holly:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lovely line, Lindsay!


----------



## BeachChica

Morning girls! 

I am still so ecstatic about all the great news on here!!! Lindsay I think your progression pics look great! 

We had a busy day yesterday of moving. Ugh! It was terrible, even with the movers! So much little stuff that seems to go on forever!!! I didn't lift anything, just sore from all the bending. Our stuff did not all fit into 1 POD so I have another being delivered on Monday. We are now officially living at Chris's parents house! Ugh! 

The builder FINALLY gave us a date for our house... He says the house should be complete and we should have a certificate of occupancy on Dec. 2nd. So depending on how quickly the bank can close after that, probably about a week. 

Chris and I went to a baby show on Friday night... It was so fun! We got so much free stuff and we won a really nice umbrella stroller!!! 

Well better get out of bed as we have more final packing to do today and some cleaning.


----------



## confusedprego

good morning ladies! how is everyone doing ? 

jess - I hope you get into your house in plenty of time to get settled for Christmas! how are you feeling? when is your next appointment? 

Alyssa - do you get your blood results today? how are you feeling? have you taken any more tests? I will check your chart in a min here. 

Sam - how you feeling? 

rach - are we into bd time yet? ! hope wedding planning is going ok for you! 

Kelsey a nd Mel hope you girls are doing great! 

afm - I've decided to not get blood work done. I checked my hcg levels last time abd it took 5 days from the first day we found out for it to reach 200 abd I got in the 200-2000 range on Saturday which was 6 days from when we found out. plus I have symptoms now. I don't have the energy to obsess over it when I can't change what happens anyway. I will use my last digi by the end of the week I'm sure but trying to just enjoy it for the moment


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I really think you O'd CD19!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa your chart isn't looking too bad!! :) you still testing?

Lindsay glad to hear uour BBs are sore and you're feeling like crap! I think everything is gonna be okay. keep them positive thoughts coming! 

Jess I'm glad you got a little closure on the house. Still not fun to have to wait until after thanksgiving. I bet you're so burnt out on moving for the rest of your life. not too long now though. Dec 2 will be here before we know it.


afm got the christmas tree up. I'm sooo tired this morning. drew and I have been BDing. I am just saying screw it this month.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Bloodwork was negative... Doctor thinks it was either a very early chemical (which would make sense as I first tested 10dpo if FF was right) or false positives. I have an appointment next week, so I can ask more about it then. Thanks again for all of your support!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Bloodwork was negative... Doctor thinks it was either a very early chemical (which would make sense as I first tested 10dpo if FF was right) or false positives. I have an appointment next week, so I can ask more about it then. Thanks again for all of your support!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - that great you are trying not to stress, thats the best way. Maybe send some of that to me!! I have no symptoms now apart from the bad night sweats which like I said before are the same as I had with my mmc. So feeling more than a little worried. Can't even rely on test as they got dark toot he first time.

Jess - hope it wasn't too stressful the move and glad you have a dte to look forward too. At least you can feel settled in for Christmas.


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry alyssa I had my above post open for ages before posting so then missed your post.

:hugs: sorry it turned out to be a -ve nad a probable early chemical. Now you can focus on next month and getting that bfp

Rach - Tree up already?!! Just go with the flow this month.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - have you done any more tests at home? I think it may have just been too early. If you O'd later then you prob wouldn't have seen it even in blood yet as of Friday. It could still happen! 

Sam - don't be nervous! It's going to be OK! I don't have much symptoms either - I have an uneasy stomach but I think I'm just nervous. I'm getting really hungry but when I go to eat I don't really feel like it anymore. But with O by now I was pacing by the bathroom...I think. It's hard to remember when but I know I was pretty miserable by my first US at 6wks 5days. I don't think I had thrown up by then though, so we'll see!! Are you still taking tests?? I have one more FRER and one more digi - I'm trying to avoid them. I think I will try to wait until Sat for my digi and if it's still 2-3 or god forbid 1-2 then I will do my FRER.


----------



## pinksmarties

No more tests left but I am going to buy a digi when I am off as we are both 5 weeks yesterday so hopefully will see a 3+ soon.


----------



## confusedprego

definitely! I bet you would today if you had one! when did you o? do you know for sure? 
I have no idea when to do my last digi and expect the 3+ if I just got the 2-3 on Saturday. Well I guess if I was 200 Sat, then 400 today, 800 Wed, 1600 Fri, so 2000+ by Saturday - longest case scenario! I'll be so tempted to by Friday I'm sure but I'll be so upset if I don't see it! 

Have any of you heard of post nasal drip as a pregnancy symptom??


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i know how hard it's gonna be to wait it out to test until Saturday, but unfortunately you'll just be wasting tests up until then. I think maybe Friday would be okay. If it's still 2-3 and you don't mind buying more tests, then go for it! I'm rooting for you and Sam! I know that it was very unexpected for your both, but we NEVER want to lose a child. I can't wait for you guys to get your first scan so you can be at ease with everything! Better yet... i wonder if you two are going to have girls! :cloud9: Imagine that! 

Alyssa like Linds said... maybe you are just still super early. You could have implanted on Friday. Which would be why you had a high temp. You just never know! Don't lose the faith until the witch arrives. It is weird though that you had a pos and then the bloods say neg. I'm sorry you're in the unknown right now. Not knowing what the heck is going on. It sucks being there. You can wrack your brains out thinking about it. Just take it easy... it's all gonna be okay :hugs:

I'm def just going with the flow this month. Would be nice to have an early Christmas present :D (BFP) I know there's a plan for me and i know i'm destined to have a child. I just hope it's soon!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I normally ov CD14 and think I did this month too (sunday) and that was the only day we bd in 2 weeks. I did do some opks afterwards on Monday and Tuesday which were -ve so almost positive I ov'd 28th/29th oct - LMP was 14th Oct.

Rach - thats the PMA to have, you will get your sticky bfp soonand one fro Christmas would be perfect. I did one of those Chinese gender prediction and it did say a girl, I checked it for the pg with B and it said boy that time so it may be right!!


----------



## confusedprego

I checked it for me too and it said girl as well  we prob O'd around the same time! How funny if we end up delivering on the same day! 

We put O down for the night without a binky tonight - I'm thinking we need to break him of that habit ASAP if we don't want it to be an issue with the new baby! 

Rach - I hope you get your Christmas present this year!! Keep up the BD!! 

Kirk and I also were talking about if something does go wrong with this pregnancy we will be starting to try again after one cycle in case we keep having losses, we will hopefully still get another baby without too big of a gap between O and the little one. I think everything is OK, but I am surprised how few symptoms I have but it is only just over 5 weeks today. 

How's everyone else???

Alyssa - how you doin???


----------



## CallMeAL1982

So exciting, two bumps hatching at the same time!

I'm feeling really weird about my own, I guess because there's really no way to know. The nurse I spoke with on the phone says that as many tests as I took, even if there were a couple of baddies in the batch, it's likely that I had a very early chemical. 

I feel a sense of... sadness, I guess, and sort of intangible loss, but it doesn't feel the same as my MC in September. Is that weird or wrong? I guess I had more time to get attached, and I was in such disbelief this time that I'm still not really sure whether or not I was preggo (and never will know for sure). I had definite symptoms, and they're definitely fading... but I don't know how much of it was physical and how much was in my head. 

I had exactly one spot of blood today (and I almost never spot except at the end of AF) so I'm assuming she'll be here tomorrow or so. 

In other news, Rob and I have been under contract to buy a house (we currently rent from the in-laws, but don't live with them... I feel you, Jess!) and were supposed to close next week. As of today, it's falling through due to serious issues with the septic system (they needed to totally replace the leach field, and decided to replace it IN THE MIDDLE OF THE YARD RIGHT NEXT TO THE GARAGE AND DIDN'T RIP OUT THE OLD ONE). :dohh: It's kinda funny in a tragic way, we're trying to see it as a sign that we should not buy the 219 year old really awesome adorable farm house because it will be a money pit. 

The good news is, there are lots of opportunities for new beginnings that we are facing. I'm hoping to join you for the Christmas/New Years BFP watch, Rachael!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay everything is going to be okay! No need to think about trying again soon! :) Keep them positive vibes coming to the peanut!!

Sam i totes believe in them chinese gender predictors! LOL. I bet you're having a girl! ;) Also, i love your new avatar! Such a precious ham B is!

Alyssa i'm sorry for everything going on in your crazy cycle. I don't think it's wrong or weird that you don't feel too much towards this m/c if that is what you had. It's so hard to have a m/c, but i think the first one is the worst bcz you never think it could happen to you. I also think there is much worse m/c's as well. Such as still borns. I couldn't imagine that. Regardless though, a baby is a baby. No matter how far along you are. I hope your body sorts all this. Getting AF may be a blessing tmrw because you can start fresh. Not have to fret about when it's coming. Good luck this next cycle! We're totally getting BFP's!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!

Alyssa - Sorry you think AF is coming and you have such mixed feelings but that's totally understandable! It's a confusing time! We will help you stalk your chart next month! Good luck with the new house! We have a 215+ year old house that we are currently renting and will be putting on the market in the next couple weeks as with a house like that, you never know what will go wrong! It was a great first house for us and we fixed it up a LOT but we're ready to move on from it! I much prefer my 1980's house we're in now 

I had my first vomiting session last night (in the middle of the night - kinda weird!) and this morning just a little. It came out of no where and I'm still a bit shakey this morning. Kirk thought I caught a stomach bug but it's definitely pregnancy related.


----------



## babydust818

woohoo to throwing up Lindsay!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay  I think your plan is a good one. I have not been obsessing about this pregnancy either and I feel so much better. Last ones I was obsessing over symptoms, pills, checking my tracker app daily, it was ridiculous and time goes by so slow. What happens will happen and we cant change the outcome. Just embrace it. By the way I LOVE your Thanksgiving photos. They really turned out great. 

Sam  Love your new avatar! Same advice for you that I mentioned about  I know its hard, try not to stress. I am so glad that I get to share my journey with you girls!!! How has work been?

Rach  your tree looks awesome! You are going to need to post a lot of pics for ME to get into the Christmas spirit. I totally wanted to be prepared for Christmas this year but my JERK builder is really going to make it difficult for us. I did start looking at trees though. I gave away my tree last year because Ive always wanted a tall one if it worked out with our new house. This house has 12 ft ceilings so I am trying to decide between a 9 ft or a 10.5 ft tree. 

Alyssa  I am hoping your next doctors appointment shows something else since AF has not arrived for you yet. I always seem to get my Positive HPT really late for some reason. Good luck on your home search. Its so tough but when you find the right one youll know it. We definitely feel like we found the right one and it still has been a nightmare!!! Ugh!

AFM  we had our 2nd appointment yesterday with the high risk doctor. They took a lot of pics of little Peachs heart and everything seems to be looking good. Shes still a girl &#61514; and was quite a wiggle worm for the appointment. I will try to post a couple pics tonight. She had her hands behind her head and her feet straight up over her head for most of the appointment  show off!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I can't wait to see pics, Jess!!!! :) Good luck with your builder!! I told Kirk what's going on with you and all he said was "sounds like a builder!" :( I guess they're all like that!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - did you ever take the anti-nausea medication? They told me last time I shouldn't have been throwing up every day and if I'm already getting started with that I'm considering calling and asking for it...just makes me nervous to take anything!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay, I had nausea from the getgo with my MC and my OB recommended chamomile tea with a little maple syrup in it. I was skeptical but it worked for me, I wound up icing it and carrying a big water bottle around all day. Maple syrup or sugar apparently doesn't impact your glycemic index the way white sugar does, so it helps blood sugar stay more stable; apparently sometimes the rises and falls in blood sugar throughout the day can contribute to nausea. Certainly can't hurt to try it.

I also had a really stuffy, drippy from 7 dpo until I was done passing my MC, which definitely didn't help the nausea!

No bleeding yet but bad cramps, but the more time passes, the more likely I think it was that I o'd later (cd 19 or 23) and that the tests were bogus, EG no chemical! I just want AF to come so we can start over!


----------



## confusedprego

I will try the tea! I had a sherbert fruit bar at lunch and that helped loads - still feel really uneasy but not considering standing over the toilet all day anymore, so that's good! 

I'm hoping your cramping is your little bean burrowing in!! Let us know if the witch shows! Have you stopped testing?


----------



## pinksmarties

I drink chamomile, didn't realise it helped nausea.

Linds -yay for throwing up, not sure about the drip but when I goggled it looks like quite a common thing.

Jess - can't wait to see the pics, glad you got to see her being a gymnastic show off!!

Rach - Post a pic on here of your tree, I remember the last one and it was just lovely. Do you have special ornaments that mean something? We have ones from our travels that gives up lovely memories.

alyssa -I hope the cramps are LO burrowing in and you did ov later than you think. House hunting is stressful but as Jess says you'll know when you see the right one.

afm -very tired the last 2 days but work has been busy. B just hasn't been himself. He didn't nap in nursery yesterday morning and they only got him to sleep in the afternoon by using a pram. He just wasn't that interested in playing and he went to bed early as obviously he was knackered. He slept better today but just doesn't seem his usual self, just subdued. I hope its just his teeth. I am off tomorrow with him so I'll how he is then.


----------



## confusedprego

So, turns out my vomiting session was just a stomach bug that Kirk now has!! I'm kind of relieved as I felt SO awful yesterday i couldn't imagine going to 12 weeks feeling like that. I had a fever last night so I took some Tylenol that helped right away thank goodness and now no fever this morning. I think I am going to go in for bloodwork today - my SIL talked to my favorite doctor at the practice and she said I should get the bloodwork just for peace of mind and once they think they can see a heartbeat, they'll bring me in for a scan. So - maybe I will call today, it can't hurt, I suppose!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry you and Kirk had a a bad tummy and it wasn't pg sickness. I am sure I didn't get more nausea till nearer 6 weeks with B. I did the digi today and got my 3+.

Benjamin seems a bit brighter today but still not his usual. Had to change his entire outfit and he has a poo explosion which again is not like him. Keep saying teeth but who knows!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley has woken up in a puddle of poo the past two mornings! I think it's the antibiotics... hope our boys feel better soon! I had them take my blood this morning so might not need to bother with the digi this weekend. I was tempted to do it this morning but I think it's too early for me to get it just yet. I took an frer and it's still getting darker so that gave me my fix I suppose haha. glad you got your 3+ - does that make you feel a bit better? I'm not too worried that the vomiting wasn't pregnancy related as I felt so awful yesterday, I wouldn't have been able to deal with that for another 7 weeks! I didn't get really nauseous with Oakley until around my first appt at 6 and a half weeks. I'll let you guys know the blood results tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

oh and do you guys think it's bad I had a fever for the baby? it was over 100 but never reached 101 - I had chills all day and when I got home I did the forehead thermometer we use on Oakley and it was normal and then I still was getting chills so I used my BBT and it was right around 100 and within an hour it had gotten up to 100.68 - so I took some tylenol and it came down to normal within an hour.


----------



## pinksmarties

I am sure a small spike in temp will be absolutely fine its probably a more prolonged temp rise that will cause concern. Hope Oakley is feeling better and things have 'firmed' up!! Will you get the blood results today if you got them done yesterday?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I get my blood results today - but I've started bleeding this morning :/ Pretty sure it's done to be honest. I know some bleeding is normal but this is pretty bright red - it didn't reach my underwear but it was enough for a few wipes. Only really slightly crampy (might just be in my head) but I'll let you girls know what the results were and if the bleeding gets heavier. I had a bad feeling about this pregnancy and I guess now I know why! Kirk and I decided we will start trying again soon even though now isn't the perfect time just in case something is wrong and it takes us a while to have a successful pregnancy again. 

I just want you guys to know how thankful I am for you and to have people to talk to about this that have been through it before!! All my friends just give me the blank sympathetic stare and I know that's all they have to offer but it's really nice to feel like I have somewhere to talk about this!! I know it's not officially over yet but I'm pretty confident it is.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh :hugs:Lindsay. I am still hoping it is a small bleed that can happen and things will still be okay but at the same time I what its like to 'know' something isn't right and have those feelings dismissed. I want to stay hopeful for you though.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh Lindsay, I'll be thinking of you and sending good vibes your way! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I hate to be the bearer of bad news ladies but hcg yesterday was only 137... kind of relieved to have a straight answer. maybe it will sink in later. I'm really ok right now just glad to know what's going on.


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm so, so sorry, I'm sure it will sink in later and we are here for you. Sending lots of love Lindsay


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay, I'm so sorry... I know what it's like to have the 'bad feeling' from the get-go, and even when you find out for sure, it still hurts. My thoughts are with you and Kirk.


----------



## pinksmarties

How are you Linds? :hugs:

alyssa - any thing with you? Do you still think AF is imminent? Chart looking good though.

Hi everyone


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doing ok this morning. I had a few weepy moments yesterday but overall I'm doing pretty good. I had a tough time sleeping last night but it was just because of using pads vs. tampons until I can talk to the doctor today. Not sure if I'm allowed to or not as I wasn't supposed to use tampons after D&C but I think that's just because they open up your cervix. When I googled it, it seemed like they don't recommend tampons even in an early loss but I'll see what they say. My SIL is going to do a scan on me first thing when I get in there tomorrow - not sure why but I guess it can't hurt! Planning to go out for a sushi dinner tonight with a big glass of wine!  

Alyssa - how you feeling? Your chart is looking pretty good in my opinion! Are you still testing?? 

Sam - how you doing?? Any more nausea?? 

How's everyone else doing?? 

I saw Catching Fire last night - LOVED it! I already want to see it again! I totally recommend it to you girls if you have seen the first one/read any of the Hunger Games books :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I saw the first one and have read the books so am looking forward to it. Does someone babysit O so you both can get out?

It doesn't feel fair speaking about myself. I have another friend on here who has just gone though what you are going through lindsay, her second mc and she has a LO and it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## confusedprego

You should go see it!! Kirk watched Oakley while I went with a girlfriend from work last night :) 

You're really sweet but I really am fine. I'm really confident I will go on to have another LO with the very next pregnancy and am still thrilled for you!! I think we just caught this egg too late and it was no good anymore! This just feels like AF at this point - would have been a lot harder had I gone to the first appt to find another MMC - I don't wish that on anyone! So, please, I am still here for all of you and want to hear all the details!! No holding back! :) 

Oakley's chatting with himself in the crib right now and is too cute to ignore so I'll check back in later and let you all know how the appt goes - It's at 11:10.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Lindsay! Just catching up and torn apart by your news. Sending you a massive hug :hugs: as I know how disappointed you feel right now. Thankfully you don't have trouble getting preggo so I know you will go on to have a successful pregnancy. Please let us know how it goes with the doctor today. 

Chris and I took today off of work and are heading out for a weekend away on the boat. It's supposed to be windy on Sunday so we'll head back in Saturday afternoon. It's just going to be nice to get away. Things have been so crazy with the move!!


----------



## korink26

Oh LIndsay!!! :hugs: That's not the awful news I wanted....I was so excited to come on here and I feel so sad now! so glad you have an amazing support system with Kirk....I can't wait to hear how you appt goes, I don't know much about HCG, so I don't know if that means there's still a chance? I'll think positive...
Sam, when is your first test----do you have to wait a while yet? Seems like by you they're hestitant to scan anybody early? I only skimmed everything, but did you mention being nervous about not having symptoms? Remember me, I had no symptoms apart from being extra hungry, and I don't think that started until after 6 weeks. 
Happy 22 weeks Jess!!!!!!!! :happydance: any names yet?!? And if you want it to be a surprise, I understand and I'll stop badgering you :)
Rach---close to OV time!??! YOU ARE LOOKING HOT HOT HOT GIRL!!! I bet Andrew just chases you around the house ;)
Hi to all the rest of the girls!


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Khloe has massive runny explosions while on antibiotics! She just finished her latest round 2 days ago. So now I'm paranoid she'll get an ear infection right away. Everytime she fusses, I worry it's that! I just hate the thought of putting her on MORE medicine, because the last round of stuff she was on was a lot stronger, and it had warnings about her teet turning grey/brown and stuff. Hope that doesn't happen....
Oh, and do you guys know about brushing their teeth? I found a starter toothpaste by Orajel but it says to not use before 18 mos. I thought I always heard as soon as they have teeth, to start brushing. Shd I just brush with no paste? I should call her pedi, but I feel like I'm constantly calling because of her ears.


----------



## confusedprego

waiting at the doc for me blood work and a rhogam shot. I forgot I would need that. sono showed what could have been a tiny gestational sac or just a blood clot. they just wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic and one more blood draw just to make sure the levels are going down. my mom has been a little frustrating abd made a comment about how now I can wait until I'm done with my degree and stuff and it took all my restraint to not flip out and tell her to mind her own business but that's probably just residual hormones lol. 

Kelsey - they said after my 15 month appt we could use toothpaste with Oakley that he could swallow. I didn't ask about it at his 12 month appt but the doctor last time was surprised I hadn't taken him to the dentist yet at by 15 months. I asked her if she was joking! there is no way I could get that child to sit for a dentist to look in his mouth for even 1 minute! 

it's the worst seeing them sick. Oakley was such a mess with his ears. we had his last dose this morning thank goodness!


----------



## babydust818

Oh gosh Lindsay. I am so so sorry. I hate to say it, but when you feel it isn't right.... you truly do know. My first MC i felt that from the get go. Had this awful sensation that it wasn't the right time and had much panic within me. I remember googling mc symptoms and i guess pretty much already knew from the moment i got the positive. It's SO weird how our bodies know. Just remember that something was wrong with the baby chromosomally and that is why it didn't make it. I know it still doesn't give justice to how unfair it is, but it does reassure you that there's nothing you could've done. I know you're gonna be okay, but if you need us we're always here. Once you guys start trying again it will be nice to have a buddy! It's totally unreal how we've had 2 miscarriages. It just doesn't seem possible. After going through just 1 is awful, let alone multiple. I give Jessie so many props for going through everything she did. I am so happy to see her glowing now and to know there is light at the end of that tunnel! Thinking of you <3

Kelsey awww i hope Khloe is doing okay. Poor babygirl has been sick a lot lately. Are you getting baby fever for #2 yet?! Andrew doesn't chase me around the house LOL but lets just say BDing has been so much more interesting and much more enjoyable!


----------



## pinksmarties

Grrr thats not the sort of thing you need to hear especially from your Mum. Whats the rhogam shot?

Kels - hope Khloe is feeling better. B was on the top dose for his infection and it is a little worrying. His poo hasn't really gotten back to what it was before the antibiotics. How is she getting on in daycare, still really enjoying it? WE can give toothpaste from as soon as they get a tooth and for some (not B obviously!!) that can be from 6 months. Our baby toothpaste has much less fluoride but can;t remember the ppm difference.

Rach - I know what you mean about more interesting bd after losing weight! 

Jess - enjoy your time out on the boat, you need the rest and relaxation after the stresses of moving. Any pics of the scan?

afm -Nausea ramped up especially in the afternoons and I have been sick for the last 2 days which never happened with any of my previous pg's. I have a scan booked for 2 weeks when I'll be 7+5. They very rarely do very early scans (6 weeksish) and if it wasn't for my mc's I wouldn't have a scan till 12 weeks. Benjamin sleep has been pants the last few nights and he needed calpol to get him back to sleep. I'm sick of saying teeth I just want him to wake up and know he'll feel better once a few have popped though.


----------



## confusedprego

Rhogam is the shot they give you when you have a negative blood type over here after any pregnancy really. Since I have a negative blood type, if the baby had a positive bloodtype then my body could produce antibodies against any future babies with a positive bloodtype. Oakley was negative but they still gave me the rhogam just in case, I guess! Oakley's O- so he's universal donor!! I'm A- but I'm pretty sure Kirk is O+, so have to stay on top of the Rhogams! Glad they reminded me I would need that! 

Sam - glad your nausea is kicking it up a notch and I feel sorry for you at the same time!! But at least you'll be feeling better by the holidays more than likely!! Will you find out the sex?? Will you get as long of maternity leave as you did this time?? 

Rach - how's wedding planning going?? Everything all set?? You getting close to O?? 

Alyssa - how you doing, hun?? AF show yet?? I have to check your chart!!

AFM - I will be starting to temp again tomorrow morning but Kirk and I have decided to not start to try until after the holidays so we can really enjoy time with our families and not be stressing about what's going on. So, 2014 will hopefully be a good year for us :) 
I'm doing pretty good physically too - taking Tylenol for cramps but overall it's just like AF. Emotionally I'm just tired and curious what it all means but trying to not overthink it! 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend and Jess - hope you get to relax on the boat and get good news on your house when you get back :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone... missed you all! I feel so sorry for all of you with sick babies, all of the kids in my class have been passing around a stomach bug and it was my turn this week. I had to take a day and a half off of work, and I am NEVER out sick! Hope everyone is feeling better by now. On the plus side, I lost five pounds... on the minus, now that I can eat food again, I'm sure it'll be right back. 

Lindsay- still no AF, but I wonder if she'll be even LATER due to how sick I was this week. Feeling pretty stressed about it. I think it's nice to wait until after the holidays, Rob and I are really up in the air because we're still trying to figure out what's going on with our house and he just signed up for AFLAC which has great benefits for maternity, but doesn't go into effect until November. On the one hand, waiting for February really isn't THAT long, but on the other hand, I will be 31 on Thanksgiving and I'm getting really worried that if we wait, it'll never happen.

Rachael- when is the wedding? Rob and I did everything ourselves also, let me know if you need any last-minute ideas! I totally hear you on the 'bad feeling' thing, too. I had it from the moment I found out I was preggo with my MC and nobody believed me, not even my doctor... that's one of the reasons I switched. 

Sam- so exciting that things are progressing... Baby dust to you!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I'm sorry you were sick too! It was the worst when I had it! Oakley had it and then I had it and then Kirk and now it's running through Kirk's family too :/ ugh!! Oakley and I only threw up once but Kirk and his family were throwing up all night from it, I felt so bad! 
Don't stress about AF! I think you O'd later and hopefully on CD19 so you might have still caught that egg :) Have they talked about putting you on clomid or anything?? 
Would you have Maternity leave at all if you don't wait to deliver until Nov?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I tested again this morning, totally negative. No symptoms, either. We'll see, I see the doc Tuesday if nothing else. I'd get leave through my job, it's more financial benefits from his insurance. I kinda feel like what's meant to be will be. We have talked about clomid or femara, I think we may try two more natural cycles and then start one of those in February if I haven't gotten preggo first.

I'm so glad you and Oakley are feeling better, and I feel bad for Kirk... I'm sure it's not the same thing, but this is the worst stomach bug we've seen at my school for a couple of years, and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## babydust818

Sorry you haven't been feeling well Alyssa. That stomach bug is for the birds! I would much rather be sick with the flu than be throwing up all day and night. I can't take stomach aches at all. Glad you're feeling better. Sorry AF still hasn't got you. If you did have a MC maybe that is why it hasn't started yet. Also, it could be from stress. Just take it easy and try not to think about it. Easier said than done, i know. Just try your best. 

Lindsay i'm glad you're doing okay. You seem to be anyways. I'm glad the pain isn't too bad. I think waiting the holidays out to try again is a great idea. I know Oakley was here for last Christmas, but since this Christmas he's a lot more alert and knowledgeable about everything it will make for a much better Christmas! Just enjoy the time you have with your little man. 2014 is going to be a GREAT year. I can just feel that it's going to be a life changing one for me. I can just feel like it on the tips of my fingers LOL. 

Man today was an awful day at work. I am so glad it's over. I came home like a raging b!tch and treated Drew like such crap. I feel real bad. I am just so over my job and can't wait to find another. I'm thinking of just waitressing for time being. I am sooooooo sick of cleaning hotel rooms. I'm nervous to waitress though. I feel like i'm a dummy and would suck at it. I know it's quick, easy money though besides riding a stripping pole ;)


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Lindsay - hope you are doing ok and that the bleeding is not too bad. I think enjoying the holidays is a good idea!!! Did you go out for your glass of wine? So sorry you guys are all sick. :hugs: Amazing how insensitive people can be. They just have no idea what it's like to go through this. 

Alyssa - so weird you haven't gotten AF yet. Looking forward to see what the doctor says on Tuesday. Do you think they will scan you just to check how things are looking in there? 

Sam - how are you feeling? I can't remember if I mentioned it or not but I did up taking some meds for the nausea. It was all day long for me, not throwing up but I felt on the edge of it. I just took the meds as needed in the bad days and it helped. Is little B feeling better? 

Rach - so sorry work has been terrible for you. Try to think of all the positive you have going on... You look AMAZING! ... And you'll be getting married in a couple months!!!! I planned my own wedding as well so let me know if you have any questions or need to bounce of some ideas. Have you decided on a theme? You should put a ticker in your signature with your wedding countdown! 

Kelsey - sorry little Khloe is not feeling well either. Hope she doesn't get the ear infection. 

We are not sure on a name yet. We wanted to go with something Spanish (I was born in Spain). We are leaning towards Isabella right now as a first name but trying to come up with a middle name to go with that has been tough. We kinda like Isabella Adelyn but not sure. Do you girls think the middle name sounds too long with Isabella? Any other ideas for names? First or middle? 

Mar - how are you and little Aria doing? 

AFM - Well we had a nice couple of days out on our boat. It was beautiful out yesterday and I even got a bit of a sunburn on my face. I wish we could have stayed out today too but a front was supposed to come through last night and it was going to be really windy! Boating is no fun when it's rough!!! So today I may go do some shopping with my mom.


----------



## babydust818

I am so jealous of you Jess! I wish i was sunburnt! Only way that will happen is if i go to a tanning bed LOL. Glad you had fun and a great weekend. I don't have a theme for the wedding. Just using the color canary (light yellow). It's different and that's what i like lol. I tried to get theknot wedding ticker, but i was too dumb to figure out where it's at on their site LOL. OMGosh i love the name Isabella Adelyn. I think it has a nice ring to it and i absolutely love the way the middle name is spelt. So beautiful! 

My weight is ticking me off! I'm at a plateau right now and my weight keeps fluctuating between 4 lbs. I haven't been counting my calories the best lately nor exercising which is probably the problem. It's just so hard to even do any of that this week. I am just overly exhausted somehow. I probably should have BD last night, but i was in such a horrid mood that Andrew slept on the couch. :nope: I think what i needed was sleep bcz i'm okay today. If i didn't know any better... i would've thought i was pregnant with that kind of mood! LOL.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I LOVE the name Isabella Adelyn!! How original but still so classic!! Beautiful!! Glad you got to relax on the boat! That sounds so amazing :) I did get my sushi and wine two nights ago - it was just lovely!! 

Alyssa - your chart looks promising! How are you feeling??? No stressing allowed! 

Sam - hope you're feeling OK!! 

Rach - I think we all get in those moods sometimes! You have a lot going on right now, it's totally understandable! Planning a wedding is really tough on a relationship too, if you ask me! Kirk and I had to pay for and plan our whole wedding and it's really tough! I love yellow - great color for a wedding! Our colors were royal blue and yellow and I just loved it!! Don't worry about your weight being at a plateau - just focus on staying healthy and not so much on the numbers :) 

Mar - hope you and baby A are doing great and you're managing to get a little sleep here or there!!

AFM - Oakley slept just awful last night so he's down for his nap about an hour early today. We have dinner plans with some friends tonight so I'm nervous he's going to get tired early and be a monster for them...ohwell! I have felt very indifferent since the miscarriage started but I've been very snippy and short with a lot of people so I think deep down my psyche is pretty pissed off. I've been a bit weepy randomly but that's just hormones, I'm sure. After the last miscarriage, Kirk's parents got us a sign that says "one day at a time". I'm going to relocate it beside the door in our house we use the most to remind myself to take everything one step at a time. I know everything is going to be fine, I really do, and that all these hurdles we encounter just make us realize the fragility and real beauty of life. 
Alright, enough of that  I'm going to try to get some work done - Thanksgiving is sneaking up on me and I'm not ready at all!! Hope you girls are having a great weekend!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay- I feel GRUMPY, but not preggo. I'm glad I'm seeing the doc in a few days and hoping that the extreme bad mood I've been in yesterday and today are PMS symptoms.

Rachael- I think I threatened to divorce Rob before we even had our wedding! It IS really stressful, but try to enjoy it. You'll laugh about it in a few months!

Jess- Isabella Adelyn is a beautiful name. I love little girl names with lots of nickname possibilities, once they get older they can choose their own!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I love the name and definitely not too long. Glad you had a lovely and relaxing day yesterday and enjoyed your shopping trip with your mum today. So jealous about the sun, winter beginning to bite here and I HATE the cold. Scan pics?!!!! 

Linds- its great you are feeling positive about the future and waiting till after the holidays sounds like a great plan. 

Rach - sorry the jobs is getting you down so much. I think we all have times where we are horrible to our OH's. Yellow is a perfect colour for a spring wedding, always joyful and celebratory I think. 

Alyssa - I think the limbo of waiting for Af or whatever else is going on is stressful. Hopefully you'll get a few answers on Tuesday. Sorry you caught the tummy bug, it horrible when you can't keep anything in from either end.

Hi Kels, Mar.

afm - I had brown discharge/cm on Saturday, only small amount on wiping and then had some red this morning and again this evening but nothing since or inbetween. Not sure what is going on, I know it can be normal and okay but it is very worrying. I doubt I'll get a scan earlier than the one planned unless I get more/heavier bleeding. I was sick again this evening but that might have been a few chocolate biscuits I had, it seems chocolate is sending me over the edge atm as the nausea comes in waves during the day. Had some bad nights with B, I do think it might be his teeth but still nothing popping through.


----------



## korink26

Jess I love that name!! Sounds like a famous name :) Like I said on FB, totally jealous of your weather. Today 20 degrees and snowy and SUPER windy.
Sam, I had a decent amt of brown discharge at like exactly 4 weeks. Went away after a day, but totally freaked me out. What's the status of it today?
Rach, you're plateauing (sp) because you're just perfect and don't need to lose anymore weight :) 
Linds how are you doing? How did Oakley sleep last night?
AFM-Had a scare Friday. Khloe's daycare called and said that she was overly sleepy and not herself in the morning, and that she seemed "lethargic" by afternoon. Well, I FREAKED. Flew to daycare, got her and she was just waking up from another nap. She didn't have any response to me calling her name or acknowlege me at all. She could have just been sleepy, but I was already a mess so it just scared me more. At times the daycare said it seemed she couldn't hold her head up. By the time I got her to the Dr's, she was her old self. had a 99.1 fever, but spunky. So Dr. just blew me off and when I asked if there wasn't SOMETHING she could test for, she actually LAUGHED, and said come on, we won't go nuts testing for something that happened ONCE. Thought it was so rude. Then on top of it, Ryan was gone for the weekend hunting, so it was just me. I set my alarm at night to keep checking on her, and she was fine all weekend, and had no symptoms again. Idk, weird and unsettling, but hopefully nothing. Then to top it off, on Saturday afternoon she fell backwards and hit her head HARD on a wooden ledge, and puked so I worried about concussion. Was feeling like a horrible mom....


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Kelsey!! Oakley fell off his rocking chair about a week ago and landed flat on his head - I nearly took him to the ER and he was running around the house fine, ha! Oakley's been up the last two nights so I'm nervous his ear infections are coming back as he stopped his antibiotics on Friday but the doctor today made me feel like a crazy mom and told me to be more "behavorially firm" with him at night if he doesn't start sleeping through the night. SO rude! All she had to say was "he looks fine right now but if he gets worse bring him back in". He was just really warm this morning and with Thanksgiving coming up, I didn't want to be in the ER while all my family is here - plus I wanted to catch it early so he wouldn't suffer. I know an ENT (Ear/Nose/Throat) pediatrician at work that said he would look at Oakley's ears on Wednesday if he still wasn't sleeping well. So, at least I have that option! 

Sam - Didn't you have some bleeding with B?? Mine was bright red from the start mixed with what looked like EWCM (nurse said that's bad) and once it started it got going like AF right away - I know it's unnerving but I'm sure it's normal! Did you call your doctor anyway? 

Alyssa - still no AF? isn't today the doc appt??? Let us know what they say!! 

AFM - I'm doing OK today - still feeling optimistic about the future but can't talk about the miscarriage in person. Wish my family would just stop bringing it up!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - that sounds so worrying no wonder you were scared. I think that Dr was incredibly rude, whether she thought the test were pointless she shouldn't have dismissed and ridiculed your concerns. 

Linds - will Kirk not tell them to be quite about it if you don't want to talk about it? You have us to say and vent about it all if you need to. Again your Dr was just awful, really there is no need to speak to people like that. Glad you have someone to check on O if things don't improve.

I did have some red bleeding at 12 weeks with B but other than that nothing. Only a very little brown CM today on wiping. I am not having cramps so hoping all is okay. I doubt the Dr will do anything, its very different over here. They may send me to the EPU but I don't think they'll scan me this early anyway. Of things change or get worse then I'll give them a ring, if not I'll stay positive and hope all is fine.


----------



## babydust818

Are you still bleeding at all Sam? I hope everything is okay and nothing bad is about to happen. It may just be the new baby implanting deeper and deeper. I'm praying for you! I wish you could get to your appt sooner...

Kelsey wow what a scare! Poor Khloe has been through it all this weekend, huh? I hope she's feeling much better today. I would have been so scared of her bumping her head as well. Andrews sister has 5 kids and everytime they fall i flip out! She just laughs and says "they'll be fine". I guess after you have so much experience you just know, but it worries me. One time her litle boy had a HUGE knot on his forehead for 2 weeks. I'm like HELLO you need to take him to the dr!!!!!! Unreal how some ppl are. 

Lindsay glad you're feeling optimistic. I know a baby is in the future very soon for you! You've been very fortunate to not have problems TTC, just the egg developing. So i'm sure things will be a lot better this next go round. Thinking of you lots and hope little Oakley is feeling better. What are you getting him for Christmas?!

Alyssa, i'm curious if AF has came yet too. Hope you're doing okay.

AFM today was hump day for me. I'll be off Thurs, Fri and Sat! YAY. I'm going black friday shopping. I get such an adrenaline rush when i go LOL. Andrew and i BD'd last night. Wondering how that will go over at the end of the cycle. Hoping for a pos. I feel very very..... optimistic about this cycle. Who knows though. I am the lowest weight that i've been since we've ever started trying so i hope my chances have increased tons!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam :hugs: try to not stress! glad it's slowed down/stopped! I just realized it's almost B's birthday!! Any plans?? 

Rach - hope you caught that eggy!! We've gotten Oakley a little train set for Christmas so far and I want to get him some refrigerator magnets, and some blocks - I'm a terrible mother - I haven't gotten the boy blocks yet!!! 

Had a pre-sale home inspection done on our house to make sure there are no major red flags before putting on the market and it went great!! Getting close to putting it on the market, I'm so excited!!


----------



## BeachChica

Here are a couple pics I promised from last week...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachChica

Had trouble posting them together.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I think a little brown or red blood is ok. I had that early on with a couple of my pregnancies and it was from the implantation spot. Keep,us posted. How I'd little B feeling now. 

Lindsay - glad you got out for some sushi and drinks. How how I wish I could have a drink and sushi right now! I am really missing eating carpaccio too!!! Ugh! How are you feeling girl. Did it get any heavier then AF or more painful? 

Kelsey - I would be freaking too. Glad she's feeling better. I can't believe that doctor would just check a few things for her. I think I would find a new doctor!!!

Rach - yellow sounds really great!!! Have you thought about what you're doing for favors yet? The last couple of weddings I went to had a candy bar and basically little boxes you could fill for your favor. I really thought that was a great idea and the display of glass jars of candy looks really cool too! 

Alyssa - good luck on your appt tomorrow. I hope they are able to provide some answers. Print your chart and bring it too. My docs always found that to be helpful. 

You girls are supposed to be helping me think of names... Any suggestions???


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Jess- thanks, I will print it... I have it on my phone but printing makes a lot more sense. Your pics are beautiful. I've always liked Alana for a girl, for what it's worth, but couldn't name my own that because it's too close to my own name 

Sam- I hope you can relax about the spotting and just enjoy... let us know how you're doing.

Lindsay- hope the house-listing process goes smoothly. It was so smart of you to get a pre-listing inspection... it would have saved us a ton of trouble if our sellers had done so! On that front, we're waiting to hear if our 'ultimatum offer' was accepted, meanwhile we looked on Zillow again and the house was relisted, but my attorney spoke to their attorney today and claims it was not put back up (not to mention they CAN'T put it up, we're under contract). SHADY!

Rach- hope you're feeling better. Sometimes Mondays are kind of cathartic... a new start to a new week. Another cute idea for a favor (and super easy!) is to choose a charity you and Andrew both support, and make a nice card for the table saying something along the lines of "in lieu of a favor, we are making a donation to X charity in honor of our wedding guests." 

My appointment is tomorrow, still no Flo and no cramping at all. No idea what's going on, but i'll let you know... right now we are kind of consumed with the house nonsense. Hoping to get some resolution on that before the holiday. I'm going to ask the doc if it's okay for me to have a glass of wine on Thursday (not sure how it'll do with my meds) and I'm pretty excited... it'll be my first since the MC if I can have it, and I'll feel a little naughty in a good way :wicked:


----------



## confusedprego

You've got a little acrobat in there, Jess!! Have you been feeling her move around?? I don't think I can top your name so I'm not even going to try! I dread going through the naming process with Kirk again a little bit! ha! Although maybe I dread more our families - there was drama with Oakley's name up until a week before he was born amongst the family!! Something about "Annie Oakley" but that's their generation - not ours! 

Alyssa - Yea until they give you an answer about your requests they definitely can NOT put it back on the listings! That's exactly why we got the pre-listing home inspection and I'm SO relieved the guy couldn't really find anything! Just little stuff that will be easy for Kirk to fix, thank goodness!! I'm signing the paperwork tonight to get it listed! The price is a lot lower than we think it should be but I'm hoping that will mean it will move a lot faster! I'm sure every seller thinks the price is too low though, ha! 

Sam - How you doing??? 

AFM - bleeding is almost done - yippee!! I think that was the most frustrating part of this process!! I feel so much better emotionally today! It's kind of cruel they make you use pads during the process, ugh, just reminds you the whole time what's going on! 
First winter storm is headed this way today - looks like it will only be a little bit of freezing rain and the rest will be rain today. Hoping my commute isn't awful!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - yay to bleeding almost being over. I'm glad you're doing better than you were. It's such a hard process, but once the bleeding is gone it really does heal you faster. A train set is such a great idea! Andrew got one when he was little and to this day it's still his most FAVORITEST thing about Christmas!! Maybe Oakley will have it for years to come and will be the highlight for him too! :) Yay for winter storm. As long as i'm home and my loved ones are too then i LOVE winter storms!! Be careful coming home.

Alyssa good luck at your appt today. Def let us know how it goes! Mmm wine. I want a glass.... LOL. :wine: Have one for me if you can! As for favors... what i did was get canning jars and made homemade apple butter and canned it. I made everyone 1/4 pint. I found the idea on Pinterest and loved it. I never canned before and never realized how time consuming it is!

Jess wow i'm loving the sono pics!! What a little beauty. I honestly love the name you've come up with. I guess i'll start looking for more names for you :haha: Will be my homework for tonight! Any new word on your house?

Yesterday on and off all day my boobs hurt. Wondering if i was Oing?! If so i planned BD just right. We did again last night. Hoping for a BFP! Whoop. Ahhh just got to work today and tmrw then i'll be off 3 days. Hallelujah


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay your Dr. was so rude!!! Do you mean you brought him in and the Dr. didn't check him, or you called? That's so rude---how did he sleep last night? Once they have an ear infection, it's so hard because now everytime Khloe sleeps bad or is extra fussy, I always worry it's an ear infection! So I've taken her in 5 times now, and of those times 3 times she's had an infection. I'm just always paranoid about it. 
Jess, nobody's thinking of names because we LOVE the name you choose! Love those sono pics, so detailed!!! Your house is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S! 
Rach I LOVE the color yellow! My SIL had a bright yellow, and so many people commented how much they loved yellow. Oh, and I think for sure you're BFP is going to come VERY soon! Your weight loss is amazing, and will result in a baby. Your hard work will be worth it in SO MANY WAYS!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - the scan pics a re just wonderful. Look at her acrobat legs!! I too love the name, the ones I like are much more traditional. 

Rach - fingers crossed its been well timed this month, and hope the boobs are a sign of ov. It was a sign for me the month of B's bfp. it would be lovely to get an early Christmas bfp. One more day to go before the shopping spree begins. I know all about Black friday but can't imagine all frurore about it. Do you get such massive deals? Is it better than the post Christmas sales?

Alyssa - hope you got on okay at your appointment. I don;t know anything about property sales over therm but it does sounds a bit suspicious.

Linds - glad the bleeding is slowing, It is always harder when you are still going through the physical effects of the loss. Hope your family have buttoned their lips. Fab news about the inspection report. Can you not say the price is too low if you are not sure about it? Hope you get home tonight before the storm hits. I think we are a bit soft over here about winter/snow. It all comes to a pathetic standstill if we have more than 1 inch of snow.

Kels - How is Khloe today. I feel the same about B's bad sleep at night, although I put it down to teething b/rather than ear infection but still nothing appears! You keep tking her if you worry, tthats what they are there fore and you have been right more often than not.

afm - still a very small amount of brown cm on wiping. Nausea up and down but no more sick since sunday night. Picked B up from daycare and had a lovely chat to the owner. She just adores him and say he is such a lovely smiley boy and is quite advanced for his age (cognitively rather than physically). Proud Mum beaming. Night time sleep still pretty bad. OH was talking to a friend who's son didn't get his first teeth till 16 months argh, He did say the all then shot through in what seemed a one'r though. Its B's birthday next Monday so we a re having a very small gathering on Sunday, Dad and step mum are driving op for the weekend, FIL and his wife, my friend and maybe another friend and their 2 kids but thats about it. Nothing too exciting, just a few balloons (which was ridiculed by my 
'sort of' MIL!), cake and a few nibbles/drinks for the adults.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sam- glad there doesn't seem to be more blood. As a teacher, the cognitively ahead kids def do better than the ones who are more physically advanced! You should feel proud, and the daycare person probably not only knows him well but also has met lots of other kiddos to compare him to!  Your party sounds wonderful. Anybody who claims not to like balloons is lying. They're lovely.

Lindsay- glad your bleeding is slowing. How are you feeling otherwise? Getting excited for Thanksgiving?

Rachael- hope you wind up with your BFP this cycle! That would be wonderful!

afm, I had my appointment today. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new doc (this is the second time I've seen him). His wife has the same condition I have (PCOS) and they have 6 kids, which gives me a lot of hope. He thinks I ovulated late, probably on day 23. He also told me that sometimes with women who have PCOS, your hormones can get fouled up around ovulation and they can cause a positive on a pregnancy test. I knew that you can get a positive OPK when you're pregnant but had never heard the opposite before... still, it fits, sore boobs, moody, crampy. He also thinks I may have not gotten my period yet because my luteal phase is lengthening (which is a good thing, it was a very short 10-11 days before) but that I should get it soon. He's thrilled with my chart (thanks for the suggestion, Jess, it was so good to have them printed!) and has high hopes for me... another appointment in three months if I don't have a prenatal appointment first. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babydust818

WOW Sam 1 year already?!? Good lord. That little man grew up quick! So happy and proud of little B being so smart. What a sweetheart. I hope the brown bleeding is okay. I mean since it's not red that's a good sign. You may just be having a 'period' while pregnant. Or it could just be baby borrowing in. I hope it's those 2 things. Try and keep it positive until your appt. 

Alyssa i'm glad you love your doctor. That is a must have when discussing personal things with them. Feeling that connection. I'm glad you got some closure on what was going on. I hope you get a BFP before the 3 months is up. If not it's nice to know there is other options for you. My Dr was going to put me on Clomid 2 cycles ago, but i just haven't went to get it because i'm going to wait until after the wedding. If it happens naturally inbetween, i'll be so thankful!

Well just today and i'm off for a few days!!! YAYYY!!!!
Happy Thanksgiving to all my American girls. Hope you have a blessed one! Are you making anything to bring to dinner? I'm making Pumpkin swirl brownies, apple crisp and broccoli & cheese with french fried onions on top. Andrew is making potato salad and cornbread! Mmmm i can't wait to dig in LOL.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - it took Oakley a long time to get his first teeth..I think 10 months for his first two and then he got his top four and one of the bottom ones all at the same time just a month or two ago. I thought they were never going to come in! the doctor said it's better they stay in longer for cavities but I think she was trying to make me feel better. I think he's getting a molar now but we'll see! hope your bleeding is all done now! I can only imagine howstressful that is for you! great you're having a party for b! balloons sound great! very cute! Kirks family is trying to be nice in taking to me about the miscarriage but I talked to his sister yesterday and told her to ask everyone to just drop it for now. I want to enjoy the holidays and move on from it and she said she totally understood and they were all there to talk if I wanted to in the future so it was a good conversation! I made sure she knew I appreciated they were trying to help! 

rach - I hope you guys have a great thanksgiving and that bfp is waiting for you in December! your good sounds delicious! We are having thanksgiving at our house tomorrow and I'm visiting my grandmother today - I just love the holiday season! 

Alyssa - I see you got a temp drop today... cramps at all? so glad you love your doctor! it's so important especially for people like us with difficult pasts ttc! 

I got my blood results from Friday yesterday. went from 137 last weds to 122 Friday. they want to see it back to normal so she asked me to go in next week to make sure it's below 5. I ordered some hpts but I don't think they will come in until next week. been temping but they're still a bit high so there must still be some hcg in there I'm just glad it's on its way down!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay- glad it's going down for you. Waiting for it to be over is so hard! 

Rachael- the brownies sound amazing! Let me know how they turn out, I am always looking for good pumpkin recipes. Hope you get your BFP, that would be a great early Christmas present!

AF started yesterday. Happy birthday to me, happy Hanukah to my MOTs, and happy Thanksgiving to all my ladies on this side of the pond!


----------



## confusedprego

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies!! Hope you all that celebrated are having a nice weekend! We're off to our second Thanksgiving tomorrow! Can't wait to keep eating! 

Alyssa - sorry AF got you but at least now you know what's going on! Looking forward to stalking your chart again this month


----------



## MarHunting

Holy crap.... I've been away for too long. Sorry girls!!!

Where to begin??

Jess: Ariah's middle name is Isabel, so I clearly I love the name Isabella. Our friend is also from Spanish decent and named his daughter Baia (Bay-ya) and i'm pretty sure it means beautiful - - in case you still wanted more options.

Lindsay &#8211; Wow. You've had an intense couple of weeks. I felt very similar to you with my mc and was questioning all along and feeling 'unsure' or uneasy about how I felt I was progressing. Its to disheartening but you sound like you're being positive about everything and like you've got a good support system. 

Alyssa&#8211; Welcome. i'm Marley, everyone calls me Mar.

Rach &#8211; I love your idea about being able to announce on your wedding day that you are pregnant. I hope your wish comes true!!

Sam - wow!!!!!! A million positive, sticky love vibes coming your way. Such wonderful news (unexpected or not)

Hey Kels and anyone else I may have missed.

AFM - Ariah is thriving!!!! Almost 2 weeks ago she had progressed from her birth weight at 7'2 to 8'6 in just 2 weeks and NOW she's a month old. HArd to believe. Everyday she does something cuter or amazing... I swear. lol. 
Today we met up with my niece and nephew and took pictures for my parents of the kids with Santa. haha it was awesome.
Our sleep pattern is staying relatively consistent at 3.5-4hr between feedings. ahhhh. one day I will sleep through the night again.


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - the pumpkin brownies were fantastic!! I think i'm the one who ate most of them bcz i kept popping them into my mouth lol. Look on Betty Crocker and search "Pumpkin swirl brownies". The recipe will come up. Very delicious!! How was your Thanksgiving? I'm glad AF started for you! Now onto this new cycle for a new BFP!! Tons of babydust your way.

Lindsay - I'm glad your hcg is dropping. Hopefully it will be really low by your new appt this upcoming week. Good thing is, you won't need a D&C. I hope you had a great Thanksgiving!!

Mar - I'm glad Ariah is doing so great! Sounds like she's a healthy peanut after all that trouble you had with the birth. That's nice she has a sleeping pattern too. That way you can plan your day around it. Any new pics of her?!? :)

I am really hopeful for this cycle for some reason. Watch me say that now and totally ruin it. My brain is saying i O'd on 16/17 when honestly i have NO idea LOL. Just by the way things felt i guess. On and off my boobs will tingle/hurt, but nothing to really speak about. I feel SO bloated. Which could be from Thanksgiving lol. My boobs feel fuller today, but that could be my mind making it up. I also feel twinges down in my uterus. Crazy thing is i MIGHT have O'd only 4-5 days ago. The egg hasn't even implanted yet LOL. My mind is making up all these things. It always does.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Hope everyone had a nice holiday!!!

Mar - glad little Aria is doing so well. 4 hour stretches between feeding sounds great. Post some pics when you get a chance.

Lindsay - How are you feeling? Glad your HCG is dropping on its own so you won't have to do any intervention. Will you guys start trying after the new year? I went to Buy Buy Baby today. Did you say you got the Davenport crib? If so I am in love with that one so I am leaning towards that right now in expresso. My mom thinks that will be too dark for a girls room but it goes really well with pink and I absolutely love the color! 

Sam - how is your little bean doing? Is it this week you have your appointment? Is Benjamin feeling better? 

Alyssa - glad you got AF to out some closure to that odd cycle. Sending you lots of :dust: this month!!

Rach - you are such a chef! Always cooking something! I'm not a great cook but I do well at following instructions! :thumbup: Are you getting in lots of BDing this month? How's the wedding planning coming along? 

Kelsey, Mel - hope you girls are doing great! 

AFM - Chris and I had a nice of thanksgiving holiday. Did a lot of Black Friday shopping as we had a few big ticket items to buy for the new house. Not a great deal for Black Friday but we still had to buy them. We are supposed to close on our house this Friday but I don't think that's going to happen. They still have quite a few small things to still do. Hoping by the end of next week, worst case so we can get settled before Christmas!


----------



## babydust818

I sure hope you can close this week Jess! That would be a great Christmas gift. I went Black Friday shopping too! I didn't see a whole lot of great deals this year. Was kinda disappointed. We went to Walmart to get in line for a laptop that went on sale at 8pm. We got there at 6 and i asked if there was still any available and the guy was like, "No we passed out the wristbands for it at 330". I was so mad! So unfair i think lol. Oh well. Hoping to get something at midnight tonight for Cyber Monday! Yes, i do love to bake. I hate frying/grilling things, but i sure do love to bake. Wedding has been coming together. Andrew and his groomsmen got fitted for their tux's the other day. After we left i changed my mind about how i wanted it to look. I was wanting to go with a vest but now i think i want nothing but jacket, pants, blouse and silk pocket and bow tie. Looks so handsome like that. Once we get one thing squared away, i change my mind.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - We do have the Davenport crib!! I think it's perfect for either boy or girl and ours is in espresso too! We got it because we thought it was so sturdy and perfect for either! I had a really dark bed growing up - very classic! You'll LOVE it :) We got the matching dresser as well and Kirk had made his niece a changing table that we now use for Mr. O. It's nice because it was used for both of his nieces, so lots of history! Hope you can settle on your house soon, the little last minute stuff can really add up, hope they don't keep you waiting too long! 

Mar - How exciting you've already gotten to 3.5-4hrs between feedings at a month old! I think that's really great - I don't really remember already!! Sounds like you're settling into mommyhood just perfectly!! 

Sam - your first appt is on Friday, right?? Can't wait to see scan pics! 

Rach - Black Friday shopping is crazy! I've never actually done it, haha I can't stand crowded stores! You're going to change your mind a million times before you get married about stuff and then even afterwards you'll think back and think maybe you should have done something differently but ultimately, it's going to be perfect regardless of tuxes and flowers :) So excited for you!

Alyssa - I haven't checked your chart lately - you doing OPKs?? 

Kels and Mel - Hope you girls are doing great! 

AFM - my OPKs and HPTs should be arriving today - I got the internet cheapies. My doc office wants me to go in for more bloodwork this week. I think the earliest my schedule will allow me to go in is Friday and if I get a negative HPT by then, I'm not sure it's really worth it to go in, but I guess it can't hurt, right? They didn't follow my numbers to 0 when I had the D&C so I'm surprised they're following them this time. Maybe because it's a second loss? Or maybe it's just the particular doctor's preference that I saw this time, I don't know! Kirk is already itching to start trying again and is resisting the condoms but I feel pretty strongly about giving my body a one cycle break, so I think he gets it but since the doctor said we didn't have to wait he just wants to jump right in. I didn't get to take my temperature all weekend because of the holidays but hopefully now that we're back on a normal schedule I'll remember!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - AF seemed really short - is it usually only 3 days for you??


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay- it was really short and very very light. I'm still thinking it may have been a chemical, just trying to put it behind me and look forward to this cycle!


----------



## MarHunting

Life as I know it... my little rainbow.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1466206_648737321362_1488578971_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









1476573_10152141047742122_9401793_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2









1474491_648737356292_2118492609_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









1472009_10152141048392122_1770434094_n.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

beautiful pics Mar! you both are! 

I am feeling weird today. boobs hurt on and off and have felt extremely nauseous at Times. bad thing is when I got home from work I had a little red spotting. I'm only cd24. surely to God it isn't af already?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - regarding the crib, it sounds like it comes with the toddler bed conversion but you need to buy the rails for the full conversion right? I think I will get the crib, dresser and hutch. I saw a separate changing table in espresso so I think I may get that too. Did you have to wait a long time for your furniture to arrive? 
Oh and separate topic... did any of you girls get a diaper genie? some people said yes, others no, I'm so confused. 
Regarding the bloodwork - some of my MC's they had me come in every couple days to watch it go to zero and others they didn't. I thought it was just for $$ really. I mean why can't they just have you come in about 2 weeks later and check it then!!??? If I were you I would go in but don't rush in, otherwise they may have you come back again if it's not quite to zero. I think it's exciting that Kirk is ready to try again but I agree with you, I would give your body a 1 month rest. Plus, you may want to do some drinking this month for the holidays!

Mar - LOVE the pictures. Aria is beautiful!!! I think you said you are in Canada right? Will you be off for maternity leave for a full year? I sooo wish we had that here!!!

Rach - I hope your symptoms are a good sign for you this month!!! :thumbup: I changed my mind a lot about wedding stuff. But Chris always tells me not to obsess about things. So I am passing this along to you now... you will drive yourself crazy and nobody else really notices all your details, you'd only be doing it for you. 

Al - I hope your cycle gets back to normal this month. They say you are more fertile right after a MC so I hope that's the case and your get your BFP this month!!!

AFM - they laid sod at our house today, its really starting to look like home. Our contractor is supposed to have an update for me tomorrow regarding the scheduling of the last few items so I really hope we can get closed soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I think the spotting may be a great sign if it's this early! Give it a few days and then test! 

Mar - your pics made me smile so much - just gorgeous!! The love is just indescribable and you can totally see it in your face!! 

Jess - Yep - it comes with the conversion to the toddler bed but you have to buy the rails. We went ahead and bought the rails even though we weren't sure we'd use it for the full bed just in case we wouldn't be able to get them down the road if the company went out of business or something. I think we will use it though because the crib is just so gorgeous it will really make a beautiful bed one day even if Oakley doesn't use it. I don't think we'll get another conversion bed for the next baby though and will reuse Oakley's Davenport and get him little bunk beds or something more "fun" and exciting for when the next baby shows up (hopefully!). 
Yea, my doctor did tell me to wait until this week to come in for the final bloodwork so I didn't have to make multiple trips. I did a HPT last night and it was negative in the 3 minutes and then I could just barely see a positive but that means it's at least really low. I think I may have ovulated yesterday too. Had a lot of O pains, had some EWCM and my OPK was pretty dark last night but not as dark as the test line - I might have missed it earlier in the day because my temp was up this morning. I'm kind of shocked if I've already O'd but I guess I'm used to MC after D&C where it felt like FOREVER until I got a negative HPT and a temp rise. We'll see if my temp stays up - my body may have just tried and not quite gotten there yet. 
Best of luck to you with your house! I need some luck now too - they're taking pictures over at our old house today to put it up on the market hopefully today or tomorrow!! I would LOVE to be signing contract papers this weekend :) Wishful thinking with a house built in 1803!!! 
and YES! Not only do I want to give my body a one cycle break, I thoroughly enjoyed my glass...ok ok - bottle of wine - at Thanksgiving and am looking forward to another at Christmas  but it's very cute and sweet that Kirk wants another :) 

Alyssa, Mar - are you ladies on Facebook?? 

AFM - We decorated for Christmas when we got home from visiting with Kirk's family on Sunday and the house just looks so nice! We haven't decorated in years because we're always full swing renovating a house and it really makes this place feel like home! 
I lost my phone over the weekend - just poofed - gone!! Got a new one yesterday, happy to be connected again! 
We spent the weekend with Kirk's family and got to spend some time with Oakley's cousin that is 6 months younger than him and it was just too cute for words to see the two of them together. Oakley did NOT deal well with me holding Cash, so hopefully we can work through that before the next one! I had a good chat with my SIL about the MC - I'm able to talk about it in person now without getting emotional so I feel really good about that :)


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay _ I've read so much about being extra fertile after a MC so be careful just in case that was O yesterday. Good luck with your house. I think you will be fine. The market is up now especially with interest rates still being pretty low so its a great time to buy and even though your house was older you guys made it so nice with all the renovations. I am looking forward to putting up my tree this year. We did not really have a Christmas last year with all the moving so hopefully our A$$hole builder doesn't ruin it for us. I went out and bought a new tree on Black Friday - I've always wanted a tall one and we have the ceiling height for it now so I am looking forward to putting it up!!
Was the phone you lost an iphone? Yesterday I had major preggo brain and thought I lost mine. I called Chris in a panic and he was able to go online and there is a locator for my phone. The map showed it in the parking garage at work so after about 3 trips to the car I finally found it. Pretty cool feature. He was able to lock the phone online too and display a message that it was lost and if you really do lose it there's also an option to erase all the content!


----------



## confusedprego

they have that for my Samsung too but by the time I realized I had lost it it was already dead so it wouldn't work anymore :-( 
we've been using condoms so we should be good just need to keep it up with them lol that was how we caught the egg last time was not being careful after o! 
hope you get settled into your new house by Christmas!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone! 

Jess- I'm kinda crossing my fingers that I'm extra-fertile right now. We'll see, I guess... I'm feeling good about this month. So glad they're moving toward closing for you... we're in the middle of it too, so stressful. Hopefully you'll get your new house for Christmas!

Mar- Hi! Where in Canada do you live? Aria is beautiful. You look like a natural at the mommy thing!

Rach- sounds like the spotting might be a good thing. Did you have implantation bleeding with your previous pregnancies?

Lindsay- Good luck, I hope you're getting back to normal quickly! It's SO frustrating to not know when to expect things to happen, I didn't even realize how much until I started to have a prayer of regularity with my new meds and new doc.

AFM, the sellers actually accepted our offer for a credit, so it looks like things might go through after all. We're cautiously excited, but not getting our hopes up yet. I am using OPKs, totally negative right now. I'm really not sure how far I can trust them and I'm also not sure what my cycle will look like this time, especially if I did wind up having a chemical pregnancy last cycle. I'm feeling hopeful that this will be my month, though... we'll see. 

In other news, I have three cats, one of whom we adopted from a shelter, and she brought in a cat cold that the other two (older ones, 9-10 years) got about a year and a half ago. They've been sick on and off, and my oldest, favorite cat is sick again. She was really sick a couple of months ago and seemed to be doing better, but now she's feeling icky again. Lots of kitty drippy nose, and she just doesn't look like herself. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow, and really hoping she's okay. It seems silly, but that's actually what's MOST on my mind right now... I feel like my "big three" are the house, the cat, and a baby, and it's seemed so long that NOTHING was working out, so now I am superstitiously afraid that if something looks like it's going to happen (the house), the other two won't go through (cat and baby). I'm crazy, right?

Yes, I am on facebook! Send me a message if you'd like to add me... I don't want to post my full name on here since I'm a teacher.


----------



## MarHunting

Samesies for me... I am on Facebook but due to mine and my husbands careers, my name is different on here than on there. ;) PM me for deets.

Alyssa, i'm in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## confusedprego

I will pm you girls with my Facebook stuff later... it's a pain to do it on my phone


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, girls!!

How is everyone doing??? 

Our house is officially up on the market! The listing doesn't have the pictures yet but I'm hoping that will happen today. It's supposed to snow on Sunday so I doubt we'll get much traffic through then but maybe Saturday! 
Any of you ladies that have had an early loss - did you spot for a long time afterwards? Including the AF like bleeding with spotting it's been over two weeks. I had a lot of EWCM yesterday with blood mixed in and my temps are still kinda high but I'm getting negative HPTs. Think I might call the doc today to ask if it's normal to have spotting for this long. They're probably just going to tell me everyone is different and to come in for bloodwork.

Oakley's up extra early today - I'll check in later on you ladies!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Linds- I spotted for about a week after my bleeding stopped, just an occasional smear a couple of times a day. Not sure what is normal, don't really think there is a normal.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, it's not a lot..I can get away with one panty liner a day so hopefully it will go away soon! 

saw both your requests on Facebook! glad you found me


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - yay for putting the house on the market, heres hoping you get lots of interest and an early sale. My 2nd mc was just over 5 weeks and never really had spotting, just heavy AF for 5-6 days. Like you said it probably is normal but can;t hurt to ask about it.

Mar- fab pics so adorable.

Jess - The house looks so close to finishing now and more word on moving in date? You need to post a pic of the house all decorated and of your huge tree. We just bought a smaller one as otherwise our usual one will be Benjamins new plaything!!

Alyssa -glad the house looks like it is going your way and I hope your cats get better soon. Keep hold of the PMA and hoping too this is your month.

Rach - how are you? Are you going to test and any more spotting?


afm - Was at the midwives on Tuesday and got the same one I had through pg with B. If you remember I wasn't enamoured with her initially but ended up liking her and she did remember me from before. So the 12 weeks scan referral will be sent off and I never told her I was getting a scan on Friday as the EPU is totally separate from the routine scans. Forgot to mention the spotting/bleeding but It tell them on Friday. 

Put the decorations up today, it is a bit early for me but we bought a new tree and didn't see the point in putting it away to bring it out again a week or so later. We got a smaller slim line tree that we could put out of B's reach as the other one was a wide 7 footer.

Dad and step mum left this morning and it was so nice to have them here. They had the monitor one night as B has been really struggling with a bad chesty cough for 5 days and it is waking him up lots at night. Its not too bad during the day but really hacking at night but I think he is beginning to get a bit better now.


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning Ladies!!

So, now that I said it 'outloud' that the bleeding just won't stop - it stopped!! Now, I'm onto massive amounts of EWCM and my cervix was really open this morning, so even though my temps seem a bit high, I think O is to come in the next day or two - which would be right in line with when I usually O after AF. 

Alyssa - you doing OPKs this month? 

Sam - let us know how your apt goes! Can't wait to see a pic of your little bean!! 

Jess - any news on the house??? How are you feeling? 

AFM - had a rough week at work this week. Boss is kind of insensitive sometimes and was a bit rough on me a couple days ago. I could tell she was trying to make up for it a bit yesterday but it didn't do any good. I'm working from home today to get a bit of distance - and to go shopping for a couple dresses for holiday parties this weekend with my mom  hehe!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - some bosses are total numpties and seem to have a lack of common sense and compassion. Glad you are having a home day and enjoy shopping with your mum. So are you really going to be careful this months if O sounds so near? Must be tempting!!!

Hi alyssa, mar, Jess and Rach.

Just back form my scan this morning. I didn't get the really nice mw I had with my mc's but the one who told me when getting bloods done for rmc that I only had 2 years to get pg! She put my dates based on lmp as 7+4 (not 7+5 as I really am) they did this last time its like they don't count the first day of AF as day one - really annoys me as she kept saying I was 'only' 7 weeks.

Anyway she did an external scan which showed the sac and she measured it around 6 weeks and I couldn't see anything in it was was thinking 'oh no here we go again'. We switched to the vaginal u/s and there beanie was, grey squidge with a hb! CRL was measured at 7+3. I am going back in 2 weeks when according to her i'll be 9 weeks when In reality Ill be closer to 10 at 9+5. I'll put a pic on as soon as I can.


----------



## pinksmarties




----------



## confusedprego

Aw - yay Sam!!! Beautiful bean!! I think it should be a requirement for anyone in OB stuff to be really nice and compassionate with patients!! Yes - O is like..now! So, it's very tempting but we are being extra careful this time. With all the spotting and everything, I just want to give my body a break. Plus, work is so ultra stressful right now that I don't think I could handle it all!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sorry for my absence, friends... Sam, so glad your scan went well! Lindsay sometimes it's more courageous to wait. Feel confident in your decision. Rachael, how are you feeling? Any more symptoms?

I've had a really hard week... we changed the cats' medicines on Wednesday, one started getting better, the other stopped eating and started vomiting. I took her in to the vet Friday morning and they gave her fluids. By Friday night she had gone completely blind. We took her to the emergency vet and they think she had a brain tumor. We wanted to take her home and keep her comfortable through the weekend so we could talk to our regular vet on Monday, but Friday night was horrible and she was suffering, so we had to put her down yesterday morning. I'm heartbroken. There's too much loss in my past four months, and my Grace cat was my oldest and most comforting friend when I lost my baby. I'm not sure what to do next. It seems like all the loss is piling up and I feel like I'm grieving my miscarriage again, but it oddly seems less real and impactful than my cat, who I've had for 9 years. Then I feel guilty for feeling that way, after all, it's a human vs. a cat. I feel so sad and wish there was something I could have done for her. I know intellectually that we did EVERYTHING we could and then made the best decision for her when we had to, but I still feel horribly guilty.

We were trying to do SMEP this month and I think we may have lost that chance too, although my temps are completely screwed up from the stress and lack of sleep. I may be stalking but not replying in the next few days, I'm really hanging on by a thread here.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry Alyssa!! Losing an animal is so hard!! Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Aww Alyssa <3 :hugs: I am so sorry. I hate losing an animal. I had adopted a stray cat last year to only have him 10 months before we had to put him down. It was so hard. They really are like our babies. I wouldn't feel bad for feeling more towards your cat than your miscarriage. You've got to remember... you have so much history with your animals than you do with losing a child you just conceived. Just remember your cat is in a better place now. No more suffering. It's soooo hard to come to terms with knowing they're no longer here. It's so hard.... just hang in there <3

Sam - so glad to hear everything is going great so far with the new baby :thumbup: Any thoughts or feelings on what the gender will be?

Lindsay is it hard to know O is right around the corner and you have to use protection? That's a nail biter for me. You're doing the right thing by waiting a month for your body to regulate before trying again. It's whats best!!

AFM ...... the witch came. Just now got over it. Thought for sure i'd get a bfp, but AF came very early. CD25! What the heck? Last month it was a 28 day cycle. I've never had that short of cycles back to back. Well wedding planning is still stressful than ever. Getting so much closer! I've been slacking in the eating right and exercising department. I need to get my butt in gear and start working out an hour a day and eating as clean as possible. I hope to lose another 35 lbs before the wedding, which is sooo doable since it's a little more than 3 months away!


----------



## confusedprego

Super tempting to just go ahead and try but my body is definitely all confused as it tried to O - got an almost positive OPK two days ago - didn't count it on my chart because I could tell it wasn't a strong positive - plus my temps were already up and now they're going back down. So...looks like I'll be tempted again before AF arrives  She's testing me!! 

Rach - sorry AF got you! Two short cycles in a row is a good thing though! Your wedding will be here before you know it! Will you go to the doctor before the wedding if you haven't gotten your BFP? 

AFM - we are dealing with an ice storm this morning - had about 8" of snow yesterday (when they called for 1-2 at first!) and we're up to about a quarter inch of ice that is still coming down. I'll be home for at least the morning and most likely the whole day because of it. I think we're getting more snow tomorrow though so I might have to run in later after everything has melted. Kirk is staring out our front window seeing if anyone can get on the main road :)


----------



## pinksmarties

alyssa - I agree with Rachel, as hard as it is having a mc you have so much more history and memories with your pet and they are still your fur babies and a re loved as such. You have had such a lot of stress going in in such a short amount of time no wonder you need a break. :hugs:

Linds - argh for not oving and the temptation still being there. When I was having my rcmc bloods done in Jan last year and decided to wait it was soooo hard not to give in but in the end probably for the best. hope the storm passes soon and everyone is safe. Any interest in the house?

Jess - Happy V day!! So jealous of the lovely weather and getting to chill out on the beach. Is the house all finished?

Rach - Hugs for Af arriving, maybe the stress of the wedding is making this months cycle so short. I know you'll get back into your healthy eating and I can;t believe it is only 3 months away, seems to have flown by. What are you doing for Christmas, out seeing family? I know you are far from your family but will you be travelling to see them?

Kels - loved the pic of Khloe on santas knee. I never thought about taking B, Like Khloe (4 seconds later) I don't think he'd be too happy about it all!!!

afm - Still beginning to sink in, in some ways I am still a little worried. I think with the pg with B I just knew all would be okay, I was good with all my vits and supplements for me and OH. And this time there was none of that so I know rationally it will probably still be okay but I don't have the back up of knowing I did everything I could before hand. I know it's irrational but that's whats going on in my head. My booking appointment at the hospital and 12 weeks scan came today. The booking appointment is 18th Dec and dating scan is Monday 6th Jan (I'll be 12+1)

Nausea not so full on today and first day not been sick at all. Very tired still despite getting a reasonable nights sleep. B has been sleeping much better the few nights, a couple of wake ups but easily settled. OH took him swimming with FIL this saturday so I had a nap on the settee which was great.

For some reason I am thinking girl, maybe as that was what the Chinese gender predicted too. I am trying to get OH to think it might be a boy as I know he really would like a girl so he won't be 'disappointed' if it was another boy. Don't get me wrong he is not upset we had a boy just that I think he had it in his head he would have a 'daddies girl'.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Sam - everything is going to be fine! Once you see the heartbeat, you're good! I know what you mean about not having a good feeling just because you didn't plan it all out - I get like that too! With anything! Hope you get a baby girl too!! Another boy would probably be "easier" with the clothes, etc but a baby girl would be so fun!! 
We do have someone interested in the house - they tried to come back for a second look yesterday but the snow storm stopped them. I believe they'll be back out again today or tomorrow - they should probably try today as it is supposed to snow again tomorrow. 
As tempted as I am to just go ahead and try again - I'm really confident in my decision. I feel like this cycle is all messed up and I would hate to start a pregnancy like that. I would be SO stressed!!! 

Kelsey - Love the picture of Khloe! I still have to take Oakley! I'm nervous to as he doesn't deal well with strangers, haha!


----------



## MarHunting

hi girls!!

Alyssa : sorry to hear about the loss of your pet! I can appreciate how you feel as we just lost one of our dogs a month before Ariah was born. Its HORRIBLE.

Sam: nice bean shot - so exciting. Try to live in the moment. We all know how difficult that can be and me saying this is totally "pot/kettle" but there is nothing we can do to prevent, change or anticipate what will happen. What will be will be.

Linds: I had a MC a 5.5 and like Sam, bled very aggressively for 6-7days. No spotting.

afm: my post birth bleeding has almost completely stopped (which is great because today is 6 weeks). I still don't see my doctor for another week though. I never realized how little attention mom's get after the baby is born. I've looked... down there... a few times and honestly, I'm not sure if what I see is right or not. 7 weeks left unattended makes angry!! we will see what the doc says next week.

Ariah and I took a trip to visit my parents alone on Thurs - Sun as my husband was working. Its a 3 hr. drive and she made it 2 hrs. before having a complete meltdown. I quickly stopped, changed and fed her and carried on. she cried for about 7 minutes and she was out for the rest of the trip both ways. I think I can say that was relatively successful. haha.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like a very successful trip Mar. We live about 4.5 hours away from my parents and we travel in the evenings when he should be sleeping. We don't get a post natal check till 6-8 weeks. Having had a CS I can;t help with what is 'normal' down there after birth but if yu are concerned I hope they check you out.

Fingers crossed Linds they are really interested and get out to see it soon, sounds positive anyway.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Sam! yea we are just excited there is interest so quickly even with all the bad weather! the next storm is going to hit any minute. everything is shut down already.

my chart is so weird this month. temp is crazy low this morning... maybe that means o is finally around the corner.. we'll see!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Mar - it took me a long time to feel "ok" down there!! I took a peek probably once a week for a couple months because it just didn't feel right. I thought for sure my doctor was going to freak at my 6 week and she didn't say anything. My doctor had to cut me quite a bit though (yuck!) so I think it was not pretty down there. Kirk wouldn't even look for a while unless I begged him just to make sure it was healing properly. I had a lot of irritation/itching around the scar for a few months and they suggested diaper cream on it - it actually helped a lot!


----------



## MarHunting

I should have appreciated my 'self' more before Ari's grand arrival. 

You have so much snow Linds!! More than us for sure.


----------



## confusedprego

lol you do go back to normal - or at least I feel normal again! 
We do have so much snow! It's crazy for us this time of year - we never get this much snow this early! The almanac says it's going to be a rough winter and I'm thinking they may be right! We got 8" on Sunday and probably 4" yesterday. My area got much more snow than DC though (where I work) so I had to post the snow pictures so they knew why I wasn't as work - although none of them were at work either but I had a better reason  

So - looks like AF is here. My body is all sorts of confused but I'm relieved! I hope it's a real AF and not just spotting, but it looked pretty red so I think it's the real deal. My body must be like I am - it didn't get O right this cycle so it just wanted to start over :) Now Kirk and I have a decision to make if we try this cycle or not! I don't know if I'll be able to resist!


----------



## BeachChica

How is the weather for you girls up north? I have seen lots of snow pics on FB. It is still in the 80s here, I do wish it would cool off some. Im rady for it to feel like Christmas.

Alyssa  Oh I am sorry about your kitty! I had a rough year with my cat who was diagnosed with PKD so I know how hard it is with them. Then having to make the decision to put them down, thats the WORST!!! Our pets really are our family and its really hard when we lose them!! Hang in there girl! Sending you massive hugs!!! How are things going with the new house? Im on FB too, send me your info as well so we can connect.

Lindsay  yeah for your house being on the market  how is it going with any potential buyers? Any more spotting? I had bleeding for about 2 weeks after each of my MCs, heavier at first then spotting. I think its good that you are holding off this month, you wouldnt want to go through another loss right away because your body wasnt ready. 

Sam  so excited everything is looking great for your little bean! Everything is going to be fine! I was the same way about the meds for this pregnancy (and still worry about it). I was so over it all that I was not taking them religiously like the other pregnancies. Did you decide to take anything for the nausea?

Rach  Another 35 pounds!!??! Wow girl! I cant even imagine, you have done so well so far!!!

Mar  Wow 6 weeks of bleeding!! Yikes That does seem like a long time for doctors not to do a check-up to make sure everything is OK. What do you girls mean by a peak down there? Are you bandaged up? Sorry I have no idea. How are things going with little Ariah? Are you getting into a routine yet?

Kelsey, Mel  Hope you girls are going great! 

Well as of right now we are still supposed to close this Friday. The bank is really pushing for us and says that they are going to make it happen. We had our walk through on Monday and did a lot of marking on things that needed to be fixed with orange dots. As of yesterday it didnt look like theyve done much so I have a feeling we are going to be closing with a huge list. 
I will post my 24 week bump pic later but heres one of my husbands office elf, seems he too has been submitting baby names in his spare time!
 



Attached Files:







Elf.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MarHunting

lol that crazy Elf on a Shelf.

Jess... I don't want to scare you. They gave me a good cut from V hole to almost Ahole :( and my daughters head is small. lol. so we peek to see they stitched us back right. So far, not so good. HOLD ME


----------



## confusedprego

same with me! and it was kind of curved which I thought was weird! jess - do your kegles! I don't know if that really helps but they say it does do I plan to for the next and already do them to help me not pee when I sneeze lol which has gotten a lot better but right after birth it was bad. 

I'm starting to think I o'd around thanksgiving when u was bad about taking my temps. they never got as high as they usually do so I don't know. guess it doesn't really matter. 

jess - when do you find out if you're settling tomorrow? we got a bunch of snow last weekend. probably a foot between two snow storms. it was really gorgeous. Oakley seemed to like it as long as he kept some socks on his hands haha. 

how's everyone else doing?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - loving the elf board. Some of the names are lovely any that you like? Hope you manage to get your house closed tomorrow and you can really get settled in for Christmas.

Linds - glad AF finally here, have you and Kirk decided if you will ttc this month? Did the interested people come back to see the house? I bet Oakely loves being outside in the snow, I can;t wait to see B out in the snow, thats if we get any.

Mar - wow that sounds bad, in my birth plan I really was against an episiotomy but I suppose if it was needed I would have said yes, what ever is for the best. Hope things settle soon.

Rach - hows things with you?

afm - so tired atm, couldn't stop yawning all afternoon at work. Nausea and sickness up and down and I think I have slightly tender boobs but after the pummeling of bf'ing I am a lot less sensitive!! Can't wait till my next scan next Friday, still a bit stressed about it all still. I thought pg after a successful pg might be better but I am still worried, PARL is hard.

B has a had a few good nights, I just wish I could sleep as well as he does.


----------



## BeachChica

Girls... We are FINALLY closing tomorrow!!! It's hard to believe! I think there will be quite a few punch items left but I dont care, we need to get in there and start enjoying the holidays! 

Mar, Lindsay - did you know they were going to cut you like that? Oh my gosh, it sounds awful!!!

Lindsay - I probably need to start the kegles because I pee some now when I sneeze. The other day on the way to my doctors appt I had a coughing attack and completely wet myself!! :cry: thankfully I had black pants on! 

Sam - glad B is having some good nights. Can you take some Tylenol PM to get some sleep too? It's on my list of safe meds to take.

Alyssa - thinking about you :hugs:

AFM - had my glucose test the other day, I did not pass so now I have to go for the 2 hour one. I ate lunch right before I started the drink so I think that May have been the problem. Hopefully the next one is ok.


----------



## BeachChica

Here's my 24 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness, Jess - you are beyond gorgeous!! :) LOVE the pic!! So excited for you getting to settle on your house today! Sorry about the glucose test but I bet you'll be fine with the second round! 
I didn't know they were going to cut me but I'm not surprised. Seems like all my friends got cut and the one that didn't ended up tearing and had WAY more issues afterwards. Like I said before - it sucked at the time but "she" seems back to the way "she" was before now. I don't remember how long I bled for after birth but I think it was close to the 6 week mark like Mar. I feel like I always bleed a long time with everything though. After my D&C I think it was close to 3 weeks and with this last MC it was over 2 weeks. 
I'm glad AF showed but I'm really so conflicted about trying again now. I'm pretty sure my boss will kill me if I go to her and tell her I'm pregnant. I am planning to have a meeting with my academic committee (that pretty much decides when I graduate) in January so I'm hoping I will get good news/a goal month of graduation at that meeting and that would give me a better idea as to when a good time is. I'm also going to San Diego in May for a conference, so since people are so judgemental about pregnancy in my field, I don't want my belly to be too big then - plus I don't think you're supposed to fly after a certain point in pregnancy. Kirk really wants to start trying now, and since we just had this MC I do too but I don't want to mess things up with school. There's A LOT of judgement with women getting pregnant and I'm not sure I could handle it all again. Plus, I kind of want to wait until we get a contract on the house - we are going to be financially tight until we get that sold. So - I think we will be waiting one more month to get past the holidays and then I probably won't be able to resist any longer!! 
The lady that is interested in the house never made it back out because of all the snow and now we are supposed to get another 5+ inches tomorrow so she won't be coming this weekend either. We found out she's separating from her husband and needs him to sign something to let her spend the money on the down payment for the house and once he does that, she will make an offer. So - that's something! I'm just glad we had one day that people could make it out to see it so far! 

Sam - When is your next scan?? What day? Everything is going to be fine - enjoy the non-nauseous days! 

Mar - how did your appt go?? 

Alyssa - I have to check your chart - how are you doing, hun?? Lots of :hugs: to you!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Just checked your chart Alyssa - keep up the good BD!!!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - you look wonderful, just an amazing picture!! So glad you can finish in your house today, does that mean you'll be moving in over the weekend? I am sure the lunch before hand was the culprit and you'll be fine with the next glucose test.

Linds - thats a lot of things to contend with. Maybe you'll have a better idea once you have the meeting in Jan. I can't imagine feeling so constrained by the outdated views of people in your field about pg, you'd have thought by now such patriarchy would be out dated.

Hi Rach, Kels, Mar and alyssa.

my next scan is next Friday pm. Seems so long away as I am still having a few wobbles, I think its because we haven't told anyone yet. Just home from work, about to pick up B as we are going to a Christmas fayre at OH work (RAF) to meet santa. We'll see how that goes!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I mean I would have my supporters but the resistance would be stronger here at work. Even my own mother said "oh no.." when I told her I was pregnant this last time! Everyone thinks I'll never get a job if I get pregnant right now, but I just think that's so silly and I don't understand why it would be such a big deal if I stayed home for 6 months after the next and then got a job. Both Kirk and I want another relatively soon, so I think we will just not be sharing the news very early. We'll see..I'll talk to Kirk about it soon but I know he hasn't brought it up yet because I'm obviously stressed and torn about the whole thing.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - you've got a lot on your plate. I'm the type of person that hates judgmental people so therefore, i'd say F it! BUT then you've got your actual job to worry about. I understand wanting to try now. I get that. I just think you should sit back and really think about what the right thing is to do. No one knows that better than yourself. If you have to wait a couple more cycles to put your mind at ease then do it. It's really not that long. It goes quick with the holidays around and also having Oakley. If you do decide to try now, what will be will be. We all have some control over every situation, so just think about it. No rush. You have 2 weeks to think about it ;)

Jess i am SOOOO happy you're finally getting settled in! About damn time! Your 24week picture is gorgeous! It makes me so happy seeing you pregnant. I will never forget your story/history and it is very touching and inspiring to see everything you've encountered and where you're at now. AMAZING! So hard to believe you're already that far! That Elf is soo cute. Whenever i have kids i am soo doing that idea! That is so cute how Chris took the time to really think of some names.

Sam i hope the sickness is easing a bit. How has B been? Are you all ready for Christmas? What are you getting the LO?

Mar glad that Ariah is doing good! How does it feel being a mommy? I bet you're full of Christmas spirit this year with having her around :)

Alyssa how have you been sweety? You doing okay with everything? 

AFM i'm just doing the same. Working, working out and wedding planning lol. Seems like we're narrowing down on the wedding list, but still feel like i have so much more money to spend. Ugh. I think i'm going to make my own flower bouquets. Much cheaper. Just hope i'm as creative. Can't even believe Christmas is in 12 days. This month has been flying by. This whole damn year has!


----------



## MarHunting

Jess you look great!

Linds my appointment is next week. I'm with Rach... sit down and really think about whats really important to you. I too would say F - it. Be proud of whatever decision you make and stick to it. 

Hi everyone else. hope you are enjoying your weekends... we are staying snug as a bug cuddled up inside as its stormy and FREEZING out today.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach- thanks for checking. I'll share in a moment. 35 lbs is a great goal but it's still a lot, I'm sure you're beautiful the way you are! Don't beat yourself up either way. Just make sure you get your dress checked often if you are losing a lot of weight... I got a bad stomach flu two weeks before my wedding and lost 5 lbs, my dress was a bit too big! 

Jess- what a gorgeous pic... that is definitely your color! So glad you got to close, that's a great Christmas present. It will also give you plenty of time to get settled in before your best present of all arrives.

Sam- I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your scan is fine. Only a few days! When are you planning to start telling people?

Lindsay- It's hard to face opposition from anyone about your family life-- work, friends, family, etc. I got a lot from work when I found out I was pregnant because my kids are so violent, and people didn't want me to stay in my job. Ultimately it is up to you and you need to make the decision that works best for you, Kirk, and Oakley. Nobody else. Stay strong!

Mar- hi! How is Ariah doing in the weather? We got a foot of snow yesterday, I'm sure Canada is already blanketed.

AFM, after the kitty passed, we didn't think it could get any worse... she died three months to the day after we lost the baby. Surprise, I got a call from my lawyer last Monday morning indicating that the sellers were pulling out of the contract to sell their house, and that they would put it back on the market for a better offer, and that we were basically losing one more thing that was important to us. I've been in a real fog all week. I feel like it's just not worth it anymore. I've really appreciated the support you all are giving, it's just so hard to put one foot in front of the other right now. No baby, no cat, no house. We aren't going to Christmas at my inlaws this year because they are so unsympathetic and judgmental, and all my MIL can worry about is why Rob and I don't want to spend time with his sister and her 9 month old. What a witch. 

What's next? I just hope 2014 is a better year. We're still 'trying' this month but my hopes are pretty low both because of all the stress which I'm sure is messing up my cycle and because nothing else seems to be working out, so why would getting pregnant?

Sorry to be such a downer. I hope everyone else's holiday prep is going better!


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry, Alyssa! But in my family we always say that everything comes in 3's! You've had your 3 bad things happen, so you're due for good events! 2014 is going to be your year :) We are perpetual home shoppers and honestly, it's probably a good thing that the house is falling through - I know it may not seem like it right now but an even better house is right around the corner! I am CONSTANTLY looking for houses and every time I think I've found the "one", the next week I see a new one come up that's even better. So, be patient, try to appreciate all the wonderful things around you (your husband) and the love you two share and you will get through this one day at a time! When I'm feeling really sorry for myself - for whatever reason! - I like to go out and do something nice for someone else even when I feel like punching everyone in the face and typically I come out feeling better. I work at a children's hospital and I go donate blood when I'm feeling sad and it typically helps! I can't right now because of the miscarriage but I will as soon as those 6 weeks are up!! Maybe try something like that - it might help!

And thank you ladies for the encouraging words! I'm of the mind set to say "F-it!" and get pregnant too but I also don't want to screw my career (although I really don't see how getting pregnant would completely ruin it - just delay a bit!). BUT, I talked to Kirk and since my last cycle was so wonky and I didn't O, we'd like to see one completely normal cycle before a pregnancy anyway, so we will be skipping this month but almost definitely jumping bak on the TTC wagon in January! I'm nervous but excited! Oakley is sick again also, which means I'm sick again, so as long as I'm healthy in January, we'll be trying again :)


----------



## MarHunting

Had my appointment... all things are good "down there". Doc said I'm good to resume sex! ha.


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo!! Good luck, Mar!  

How's everyone else doing?? Sam - ready for your scan tomorrow?? Can't wait to see the next pic!! :) 

AFM - my chart is a bit crazy right now - I have a pretty nasty cold, so maybe that's why my temps are up but I've had a significant amount of EWCM - could that be from taking nasal decongestants? Isn't that something people do? Or is that anti-histamines - Mel would know! Oakley's been coughing really badly at night and keeping us all up, so I'm also not sleeping well, so that could explain the temp changes. I have a feeling my body is just all sorts of confused right now! Jess - you had some wonky cycles after a couple of your losses, right?? It's just way too early for me to be close to O.


----------



## korink26

Sam beautiful scan pic! I'm surprised they even attempted an external scan so early---I always had internal because they said it would be too soon to try it any other way. Have you had your 9+5 week scan yet?!---I finished reading and see tomorrow is your appt. How are you feeling?? How did B do with Santa?!?!?
Jess---GORGEOUS!! Pregnancy sure looks good on you :) So glad the house is closed and you're in for xmas! It's so beautiful, wish I could move in with you guys. Love the names that Chris picked out---so sweet to see how excited he is to be a daddy. Have you narrowed down any names yet? Wait...I thought we had a name that everybody loved? Did you have the 2nd round of the glucose? 
Lindsay--how's the house situation? I don't think I was cut, I think I tore. All I know is I had issues because she couldn't get me to stop bleeding so she put a TON of stitches in, and then the stitches really bothered me and hurt to sit on them so she had to cut some out after a couple weeks. I bled well beyond my 6 week appt, it sucked. Is O feeling better?
AFM---been stressed with training and Khloe now has her FOURTH ear infection. She never gets a fever and she usually acts fine during the day, but nighttime is horrible. She's been awful at night since Saturday so I should have known to take her in sooner. The antibiotics have already discolored her teeth, so now another dose of it I'm sure will make them worse :( Anybody have thoughts on the antibiotics and if they have any experience or knowledge on tubes? Dr. said for sure not before a year, but that's less than 2 weeks (omg!) and at her appt I'd like to discuss our options.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Kels! Poor Khloe! She doesn't run a fever but has ear infections? That's kind of surprising! My doctor won't give Oakley antibiotics unless he has a fever. He hasn't been sleeping well for the past few nights but I'm assuming it's just from coughing not from his ears bothering him. Maybe I will take him into the doctor tomorrow if he has another bad night tonight. I had tubes put in my ears when I was a baby and my mom said it was like a miracle - didn't get even one more ear infection ever after that. I work with a pediatric ENT (Ear Nose Throat doctor) and he says the best way to prevent chronic issues from ear infections is to get the tubes. I don't think it's a very 'risky' -so to speak- procedure but I'm not familiar with how they do it. What's happened to Khloe's teeth?? Poor baby!! 

Around O time I'm still getting pretty 'tender' in my abdomen area but it's not as bad as it was with the mirena. I just feel all out of sorts in general - this cold is not helping any though!! We are having a pre-Christmas celebration with Kirk's brother, sister-in-law and their son on Saturday and I'm getting hesitant to go in case either Oakley or I are still contagious, I don't want to spread anything to their 11 month old!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - poor Khloe, hope the antibiotics work fast. I don't have any experience with tubes (called grommets over here) but what Linds said makes sense. I have heard about antibiotics affecting teeth. For me I wasn't diagnosed with asthma till I was 11 so had loads of chest xrays and tons of sugary penicillin for years as the Dr's thought it was recurrent chest infections. My teeth are not great now but that was more when I had my second set of teeth. I think once things are sorted her adult teeth should be okay. Wow 2 weeks till she is 1, where does the time go?

Linds - The ewcm is due to the cough medicine as I used to take that during the run up to Ov to help loosen and increase CM. Antihistamines have the opposite effect and dry up secretions. B has another cough which is waking him up too, he is falling alseep again quickly but every time he coughs it wakes me up and takes me ages to get back to sleep so feeling like a zombie. Hope he feels better soon and you manage to get to your SIL celebration.

Jess - hope you are taking things a little easy settling into your new home. Can't wait to see a pic of you huge tree.

Rach - When do you finish work for Christmas? Are you and OH doing anything special for Christmas?

MAr - glad all is okay down there.

alyssa - thinking of you.

afm - have my scan tomorrow. It just seems like so long ago I had the last one even though it was only 2 weeks. If all goes well we'll be telling everyone as we will be travelling down to my family tomorrow night. I tried to find a t-shirt for B that said 'I am going to be a big brother' but couldn't find one in time to be delivered. Nervous about tomorrow but looking forward to see the change from last time. Really tired atm too with B's nighttime cough.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooo just seen the tree on on FB Jess looking absolutley fantastic


----------



## korink26

Yea, she's never had a fever with them-and last time it was so bad her ear drum was bulging they said! I just wish she'd get a fever so I'd know to take her in.....Ryan coaches basketball so tonight I was solo with her and she was so.cranky and cried so much....bedtime took an hour, it was awful. Yea side effects of the antibiotics she's on is teeth discoloration and her bottom 2 are like a grayish color...
Sam I can't wait for your scan! Hopefully with the time difference by the time I check this tomorrow I'll have a beautiful picture waiting for me :) 
Lindsay my cycles are still crazy-not oving till super late and short LP. Keep hoping it'll straighten out ASAP. Plus being sick throws everything for a loop-so feel better and start January off with a bang!


----------



## MarHunting

I should add all your girls to facebook. PM your screen name if you're interested!!


----------



## confusedprego

sam - let us know how the scan goes! everything will be great! someone randomly gave us a big brother shirt for Oakley in 2-3T which should be about right when we get there. it was kind of an awkward gift when at the time we hadn't really thought about it, everyone thought I was pregnant when I opened it for Oakley! good to know about the cm! it was kind of freaking me out! I had a more normal temp this morning so hopefully this cold is on its way out! 

gosh Kelsey that sounds awful about poor khloe! definitely talk to the doctor about the tubes and like Sam said don't worry about her adult teeth but I know that must be frustrating about the baby teeth. I bet they'll whiten as she gets older! 

Oakley slept through the night with no coughing last night! he was coughing when he got up this morning but he's definitely through the worst of it! I hope the same happens for all your little ones! it's so tough when they're miserable and you're too tired to function!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry for the late update, we drove down to my Dads on Friday night so haven't had much chance to post.

Scan went well, they had to do another internal one as picture too fuzzy through my flab. Bubs has grown and all was well bubs measuring on track and nice heartbeat. So relieved as I was really stressing especially when she had to do another internal scan to get a decent picture. Little bubs was not keeping still and we even got a few arm bud waves. Picture was rubbish really but I'll put on if I can.

Linds -I remember you telling us about that top and feeling awkward, good omen now though!! Glad his cough is all better and back to sttn. Anymore on the house?


Kels- hope the antibiotics are starting to work and little Khloe is feeling better. 

Rach - hope you are not working too hard, when do you stop for Christmas?

Mar - Hi, hows little Ariah doing?

Alyssa -hope you are doing okay hun, thinking of you.

Jess - whens the next scan/appointment? Are you more settled into your gorgeous house now?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have not had a chance to post much! It's been crazy trying to get settled into the new house, so much to do, and I also had to work most of the week last week. 

Al and Mar - I will message you my screen name so we can connect on FB. You should also be able to find me through the other girls. 

Lindsay - my cycles were definitely wonky for a while after the MC's. It also seemed to get worse with each one I had! I think it's good you are waiting until January to start trying again. It won't be long now. How are you feeling? How are things going with the house? 

Sam - so glad your appointment went well and can't wait to see your scan pics!!! Did you start spreading the news? 

Kelsey - sorry little Khloe is sick again. I have never heard that about the teeth but I definitely think it should clear up when she gets her adult teeth! 

Al - so sorry about the house? Did you sign a contract to buy? I am surprised the owners could back out of it then to sell it for more. Like Lindsay said, I am sure something better will come along and you will realize it was a good thing. 2014 will be a better year for you!!!

Rach - you're dwindling away!! I can't believe how much weight you've lost girl! You are amazing keep up the great work because you look fabulous! 

Mar - how are things going with little Ariah? 

Has anyone heard from Mel? She had to be getting close now to her due date. 

AFM - things are going well just trying to get situated into the new house. We've dwindled down the boxes but it still seems like there is so much to do. We also still have a few punch items for the builder to take care of so I really want them to get it all done so we can put all that behind us. I tried to do my second glucose screening last week but when I got there the message in the computer was messed up from my doctor and the lab wouldn't do it. I have another appt on Monday. Can't remember right now when my next doctors appt is, but I think it the first week in January. How is everyone doing with the cold weather? It was in the 80's here yesterday, definitely not feeling like Christmas weather!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, girls!

Sam - so glad your scan went well! I'm shocked they even try belly scans on you this early! Even at 12 weeks, they said they could "try" on the outside with me. Before that though - at 7 and 9 weeks, they did all internal. Did you tell all of your family this weekend?? So exciting! 

Jess - I can't wait to see more pics of your house all put together and made into a home! You must be so excited! 
I would have been so mad if they sent me to a lab and the notes were wrong and I had to go back! So frustrating! 
I've only "talked" to Mel through FB comments - I can't believe she already is almost to #2!! 

Alyssa - how you doing, hun?? I'll check your chart in a minute. 

Rach - how you doing?? Are you going to NY this year for Christmas??

Kelsey - hope Khloe is ear infection free right now! 

AFM - kind of thinking I already O'd. I've been sick and my temps have seemed crazy all over the place but just the way everything "feels" right now - it seems like I already did. We'll see if my temps stay up but it's very weird! 
The weather has been so weird here! That's the other thing that may be throwing my temps off - it's been in the 70's the last couple days and tomorrow is not even supposed to get to 40! Everyone is going to get sick around here, I'm sure! 
We had "Christmas" - with presents on Saturday with Kirk's family and Oakley has already gotten so many toys! Such a spoiled little boy  and last night he was up for over 2hrs - I have no idea what was going on with him. Must have gotten overstimulated or something. He's still sleeping now so I should probably go drag him out of bed!


----------



## MarHunting

Hi girls, Ariah is doing great!! I feel like (without jinxing myself) we are finally starting to get onto a sleep pattern. THANK GOD! She seems to like to go to bed between 9-10 p.m. and sleeps until 2-3 a.m. Up for a feeed and back down until 6-7 for another feed. Hoping she will cut out that 6-7 feed soon and sleep right through until like... 8-9! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR? LOL.

Can we believe my baby is 8 weeks old today? Officially 2 months old on Saturday. Time is flying.

as I likely wont get a chance to be on here much for the next week, Merry Christmas everyone. I'll have to catch up next week! xo.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sam- So glad you saw growth and that your scan went well, that must be a huge relief! I hope you're enjoying every minute.

Rach-you look beautiful, and you should be so proud of yourself for your hard work. Here's to the willpower to keep it going through the holidays! 

Mar-are you getting excited for Ariah's first Christmas? 

Jess- so glad you're in the house... yes, it'll take a while to get set up, but you'll have it all ready by the time your baby comes! You look wonderful. I hope you get lots of attention for the holidays (but no unsolicited belly pats!).

Lindsay- I can relate to the crazy cycling... I hope it calms down so you're all ready to go in January!

AFM, I've been reading and appreciating your support. I'm not doing very well. After Grace died, one of my other cats stopped eating and I had to force-feed her for a week... she's also sick, and the antibiotic was making her feel really crummy so she wasn't eating. We finally sent a culture to find out what drugs will work the best for her and unfortunately she has pseudomonas, which is resistant to most kitty antibiotics. We switched her to a new one (ciprofloxacin) which should work, and I started it yesterday and so far she seems to be tolerating it. Fingers crossed, because this is the last holdout before we have to choose between long-term kidney damage or not treating her infection, and I just really can't take more loss.

I've been really, really depressed. Losing Grace brought back losing my baby, and the holidays are super hellish for me this year. Everything is about kids and babies and it's too much for me. Rob and I have been doing lots of BDing but aren't too hopeful for this cycle because I'm such a wreck, especially because I'm on CD 28 and still haven't ovulated, which makes me think I'm going back to the pre-treatment PCOS times of 6-8 MONTH cycles. I'm also aware that the stress is probably throwing my cycle off, but it's not like I can press a button and turn it off.

Rob's been great with all of this, his family has been making things way worse (for example, his sister sent HIM a Christmas card without including me on the addressing or the inside, it's like I don't exist) and I'm sure the defense would be "well, we know Alyssa's sensitive about baby stuff right now" (their card was just pictures of their 8 month old)... but the kicker is, we NEVER TOLD HER about my miscarriage and we were very explicit in asking his parents to keep it very quiet from his sister and brother in law (they are truly horrible people and would have gloated, and I just can't take it). So either they know (which they shouldn't) or are just crappy people who don't recognize me as a member of the family. Then, his mother tried to give him nonsense about Christmas (he called her to let her know that we wouldn't be coming this year because of everything that's been going on, she suggested that he just come without me). I'm choosing to laugh about how nuts they are, but it still hurts. 

Anyway, sorry to be such a downer. I wanted to update you all. Hopefully I'll have some better news soon... Merry Christmas to those who celebrate it!


----------



## babydust818

I have sooo much to catch up! I'll have to do it tmrw. I did just read your recent post, Alyssa. I'm so sorry Rob's family is being the way they are. People handle things in such odd ways. I can't believe his family had the nerve to say to come to Christmas without you. What matters is that Rob didn't. He truly loves you and cares about you enough to know that it would be wrong. Sometimes that's all we need. I hope your cat gets better :hugs: There is no more awful feeling than seeing our fur babies sick and not being able to ask them what is wrong. I wish they had a voice. That way we can get straight to the point and fix them. I hope the antibiotic helps and you won't have to think about other options. You definitely don't need that right now. Losing our fur babies is just like losing a baby. So so hard. I thinking about you and praying for you. I know you're going through a lot of dark areas in life, but just know there is light at the end. I know it doesn't help when you're TTC and PCOS is being a biatch and not letting you O. That there is SOOOO frustrating. The only thing you can do is just let time pass. I can't tell you to not worry, because we all do. Just try and take it easy as possible and keep your mind occupied.

MERRY CHRISTMAS GIRLS! I hope you all had a fabulous holiday. I got a North Face fleece jacket, a pair of earrings from Kay Jewelers, yoga mat, and a tshirt that Andrew got personalized of a picture i liked of Keith Richards lol. LOVE it all.


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning Ladies!! I hope everyone had a nice holiday! 

Alyssa - big :hugs: to you hun! I know how frustrating family can be! My family (especially my mom) is very insensitive about my miscarriages and really even my pregnancies. She thinks I should be building my career and waiting to start a family but what she doesn't realize is by not supporting my decision she's pushing me away and that's exactly what Rob's family is doing to BOTH of you! Did you have a decent relationship with them before all this stuff started happening?? It's so frustrating we can't be honest with what's going on in our lives because we know people won't be sensitive. 
Have you started looking for another house yet? 
Cipro's a really strong antibiotic - I would be surprised if that didn't work for your kitty! how's she doing?? 
I just checked your chart - are you still on the metformin? (I don't really know how that works) - can you try clomid?? 

Rach - Sounds like you had a great holiday and your wedding is getting SO close!! You must be SO excited!! So happy for you, hun!! How are your cycles treating you?? 

Jess - so glad you're getting settled in your new house - must feel so good!! 

Sam - how you feeling?? almost through the first trimester!! How's B sleeping?? 

Kelsey - how's Khloe?? 

Mar - Hope Ariah is letting you sleep some! Love your pics, she is so sweet!! 

AFM - Oakley and I are onto ANOTHER cold! I feel like we've been sick for 6 weeks straight, which is probably right!! He was up from 12-330 last night. He's kind of waking up right now but I'm trying to let him sleep in a bit. I think he's cutting his first molar too. It seems we have one night a week like this, maybe two. I was so frustrated last night that I told Kirk I'm not getting pregnant again until we get his sleep schedule sorted out and Kirk popped out of bed and was in with Oakley for an hour! I think he REALLY wants another baby right now *sigh* I was just frustrated at the time, I'd still like to start trying again next month, I think...! I'm pretty sure I O'd CD11 by looking at my chart but that's really early for me and with this cold, I think my temps are pretty messed up. Plus, I switched my normal temperature time. 
Anyway! Christmas was OK..We spent the day with Kirk's family because my MIL never has any of her kids for Christmas or Thanksgiving dinner but we were supposed to go see my family later and that never happened due to Oakley's nap schedule getting thrown off. I was a little frustrated about the whole thing has we had 4 dinner events with Kirk's family leading up to Christmas, so, I don't know, I don't think I'm going to give in like that again next year. My mom suggested having dinner here next year and letting everyone come to us and I'm VERY tempted to do that! That's what we do for Thanksgiving but then not everyone comes and I still feel guilty, ha - there's no winning!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great Christmas! :xmas9:
We had a really nice day with family! Had 10 people total for dinner and everything turned out great. I took this whole week off so it's finally nice to get some relaxing in! 

Alyssa - so sorry you are feeling down and going through all this with your pets! Sending you a massive hug!!! :hugs: I am glad that Rob is so supportive, I can't believe how insensitive his family is. Hang in there girl 2014 will be a better year for you. We went through a year of hard times when my kitty was diagnosed with kidney disease. It's really tough but I promise you there are good days in the process. Please message me if you have any questions. When our kitty was having trouble eating I would feed her the Gerber chicken and gravy baby food. It was about the only thing she would eat. On good days she would lick it off a spoon I would offer her. Other days I had to syringe it to her. She also liked the Fancy Feast little appetizer trays. She would never really eat the meat but she liked to lick the juice. After she licked all the juice out I would add some water and smash it up with the meat to give it flavor and repeat this a couple times until she stopped licking that one. I hope this helps. 

Lindsay - ugh sorry you guys are sick again! :( I can't imagine running around to all those places for the holidays! That's why I like to do Christmas at my house, everyone can come here!! It's definitely a lot of work but if you tell everyone to bring a dish it's not too bad! 

So girls- I have a question about feet... Mine are killing me and they are really red around the heel. Did you guys have this too? I know that I have been on my feet a lot lately with the new house (which I am not used to because I sit all day at work) but they were starting to hurt before this. Should I see a doctor? My next appt is January 6th.


----------



## confusedprego

my feet would KILL me after running around the lab all day. On really hot days they would swell up a lot - are yours swelling at all?? I would just wait to talk to them about it at your next appointment unless the pain is enough that you feel like you can't walk around anymore. Get Chris to start rubbing them - it made mine feel so much better just to put them up at the end of the day and for Kirk to rub them a bit. Even if they weren't swollen that day, I would still put them up and it would help.


----------



## BeachChica

Mine are not too swollen but they sweat some and itch and I have a bit of peeling of skin between the toes (like athletes foot but without sores). The worst though is my heels, they are red up along the sides and it feels like I am walking on my bones with no padding. I will mention it at my next appointment. I have been using a cushy flip flop to wear around the house since my floors are so hard.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone...

Jess- I'm a runner, and especially in the winter, my feet bother me from running on asphalt in the cold. I have these booties (no other word for them really) with buckwheat and lavender in them that you stick in the microwave and then wear with your feet up, on really bad days I put on lotion, then socks, then the heat booties over it. It feels like a spa treatment! I got my booties at Marshalls, but I'm sure any discount store like that has them... TJ Maxx, Tuesday Morning, etc. 

Lindsay- Re: your family and mine, why can't we return to the days of "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all?" I frequently feel like if we could just all play by the rules of my elementary school special ed classroom (first work, then choice... share and be nice... no means no...) the world would be a better place. How's Oakley feeling? 

Rachael- So exciting... the wedding bells are ringing soon!

AFM, Peanut seems to be doing... okay, her cat-boogers are still a little green but she's sneezing less and eating/acting normally. She is tolerating the Cipro better, so I'm hoping this will do the trick for her. We are also 'steaming' her for at least 6 hours a day (I put her in a little bathroom with a humidifier going), so I feel like at least we're doing everything we can. I really hope she pulls through. Jess, I'm sorry to hear about your kitty... we had to do the syringe with Grace before she died, but she was so sick so fast it didn't last long. :(

I've been laying REALLY low this past week and a half, which is good. Rob and I decided that we were doing a joint present this year for the holidays and got a down comforter (yay Marshalls!), so I've been spending a lot of time in bed and just relaxing. I've been randomly crying a lot but I hope to just let it out and start 2014 fresh. I know the depression isn't helping with my cycle, but I'm on CD 32 and still haven't ovulated, which is frustrating. If I haven't ovulated or gotten AF with an anovulatory cycle by January 6 (CD 41), I'll call my doctor and try to get some Provera so we can end this cycle and start over. 

Hope everyone is doing well... any interesting plans for New Years?


----------



## confusedprego

Try to stay off your feet for a bit Jess and definitely ask the doctor what they think! Did you buy the Davenport crib? We switched Oakley to the toddler version of it and it went really well last night! We are hoping it will help his sleeping habits as he sleeps fine at daycare where he is on a cot, so we were successful last night and nap time today so maybe it will work out better! We'll see!!

Alyssa - glad your cat is starting to seem a bit better! Hope she continues to! Joint presents are definitely the way to go! Kirk and I have only ever done gifts for each other the first year we were together and then we bought our first house and had no money to spare so ever since then we don't do gifts for each other and it's honestly a lot nicer! We try to get things for each other when we see them instead. Otherwise at least one of us will end up stressing about it and if I've learned to eliminate as much stress in our lives as possible even if it's just buying presents  
Oakley seems to be doing a lot better- still coughing but not quite as bad as yesterday, and my cold seems to be getting better too so hopefully we'll both be better by the beginning of week!

We don't have much new years plans - just going to a friend's house but their whole family is sick along with another one of the families that's supposed to come are also sick right now with the flu so might not be a good idea to head over there if we don't want to get sick too. Oakley and I got the flu shot but Kirk hasn't ll it's probably not a good idea to risk it anyway. So - we'll see!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and we have a lady that is really interested in our house but she's getting separated from her husband and needs paperwork signed before she can get her money released and is now asking to rent-to-buy. So, we're going to give the house 2 more weeks of showings and then we'll call her back and try to get it set up so we don't have to go too long without a mortgage payment on the place. The weather has finally cleared up and the holidays are over so we're hoping we'll get more traffic soon - have a showing today in a couple hours, we'll see we'll see!!


----------



## confusedprego

How is everyone?!


----------



## pinksmarties

alyssa - huge hugs. I have managed to read before but no chance till now (back at work!) to post much. Glad your cat seems to be responding to the antibiotics. Hope you don;t need to visit the dr's and ov soon. I can't believe how horrible your Oh family is, just distugusting. I am glad though he stuck by you and that means more than anything. 

Linds - hope you and O are both feeling better. B had a horrible cough and cold over Christmas which made him a bit unsettled and grumpy. Have you secided what you are going to do today/tonight? We are just staying in and chilling, B still not over it and his nights have been disrupted still. Sounds like a good plan with the house, hope she manges to get the paper work through soon or someone else snaps it off your hands.

Jess - your foot thing sounds familiar but not sure what is is but I must have read about it somewhere just need to find put where. I agree it could probably wait till your appointment and hope is feels better once you get a bit of rest d time off your feet.

Rach - how was your Christmas,, hope you and Andrew had a fab time. Bd timing look good, did you get ov signs, will you be testing this month? Not long till the big day, so exciting!!.

Mar - hope yuo had a lovely first family christmas with Ariah.

afm - nausea and sickness still in full force. Had to go into town to pick up mums turkey for Christmsa and ended up puking on the grass behind the car in the car park - classy! B hasn't been well so that put a slight dampener on things as his cough had been waking him lots at night so on top of a pouring nose he was tired during the day. We all did really well from father christmas and I have no idea where I am going to put all his gifts!! Told family when we went home and everyone was thrilled, I am still getting my head around it all. I have my 12 week/NT scan next monday afternoon.


Have a wonderful New Year and hope everyone dreams come true in 2014!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - so glad you got to tell everyone about the pregnancy! Any thoughts on gender yet? How is b feeling lately? I hope better! How's work going for you? B still like daycare? 

We ended up staying in last night as o was running afever and then was up most of the night but thankfully my pediatrician is open for sick kids on holidays and weekends so I took him in todayand turns out he has both ears infected again :-( my poor bug and tonight he didn't want to.take his antibiotics. I'm hoping he was just grouchy and will take it better tomorrow as he took his first dose just fine. 

Also, looks like af is making her appearance already. Only a 22 day cycle but I did o really early so I guess my body is just trying to get things rolling quickly. We're thinking about waiting one more cycle until I have a normal one. What do you girls think?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Happy New Year!!! :drunk:

Sam - glad you were able to tell everyone! It seems like it makes it all more real after that! Did you tell work yet? Sorry about the nausea, that's terrible! Are you taking anything for it? Can't wait to hear about your appointment Monday. Sorry little B is sick! Ugh! 

Lindsay - glad your cycle ended quick! I would say don't think about it now and just let whatever happens happen!!! Saw on FB O is sick now too!!! Poor little guy!

Well I had to work today so we stayed in last night. Chris and I feel asleep for about 2 hours but ended up waking up about 30 minutes before midnight to ring in the new year! 
I am getting huge! I will have to take a pic Friday and post it. I can't imagine 3 more months of growing!! Also starting to feel some lower pressure so not sure if it's the extra weight or what.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sam- thanks for the kind thoughts. I'm so glad you got to tell everyone! Had anybody guessed already? 

Jess- I'm sure the time will fly by... have you gotten any cute maternity clothes?

Lindsay- I'm glad your cycle ended quickly... it's nice to move through it. I think it's totally up to you to wait or not. On the one hand, it might be nice to have the peace of mind of a normal cycle, on the other, sometimes MCs can wreak havoc with your cycle and it'll take time to get back on track. I say, do whatever you're comfortable with!

Rachael- it's your wedding year! YAY! I saw on FB you got some jewelry... gorgeous choices!

AFM, Peanut seems to be doing better. Her snot is totally clear now (sorry, TMI, but I figure you girls are tough!) and she seems more comfortable. She's thrown up a couple of times (once on our BRAND NEW DOWN COMFORTER) but she tends to eat really fast and then puke, and it was 'normal puke,' so it seems like she's still tolerating the antibiotic. 

I looked at some houses with my realtor on Monday... ATROCIOUS! Two were so laughably bad we didn't even go inside. Rob and I are adjusting our search a bit and trying again, so hopefully we'll have better luck.

I still don't think I've O'd. I didn't temp at my normal time this morning and I had a drink and a half (!) last night (and then felt really sick, I really cannot drink on this medication) but I did have a temp spike. I'll have to wait a couple of days to see. I've had positive OPKs for three weeks now, so frustrating. I'm sure the stress of everything has played a part. 

Also, I got a used treadmill on craigslist; it was so nice to be able to run today even though it was 11 degrees outside!!! I'm feeling good that I'll be able to run every day if I want to. I always feel better when I can exercise. Well worth the $!!

I've done a tremendous amount of crying and grieving over this break, and I'm so grateful to you ladies for your support and encouragement. I'm glad to go back to school tomorrow (even though I know my kids will be NUTS). I'm feeling somewhat better today, though. I feel like 2013 and its troubles are behind, and while I know I'll still have bad moments and bad days, I can breathe a little better today. Hoping the positive feelings continue...


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - so glad your cat is doing better! The most important thing is that she keeps eating and it sounds like she's doing that, so that's great! 

I am not sure what to think of your cycle this month. I am hoping you get AF soon so that you can move on to the next one if you didn't O. Your BD schedule looks good. When do you go to the doctor next? 

It's amazing the way some people live isn't it!!?? When we were house searching some of the places were so absolutely disgusting, there was just no way! It's definitely a frustrating experience but finding the perfect home does take time!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - you must have "popped" as my friends call it! You go one day from having the tiny little preggo belly to pregnant pregnant! I can't wait to see the next picture!! How's your feet?? Yes - little O is sick - he's tossing around in bed right now but hoping I can get a post in real quick! I'm trying to decide if I'll take him to daycare this morning or not. I'm not supposed to if he's had a fever within the last 24 hrs but his fever never got over 100.4 yesterday and assuming he doesn't have one this morning I may push the limits and take him in because it's supposed to snow/ice tomorrow so I may not be able to make it into work tomorrow - long winded response - sorry!

Alyssa - Sorry about your cycle but excited for 2014 for you! When do you go to the doc for your cycle?? 
Kirk and I are 'those' people that buy the nasty houses! That is what Kirk does for a living (basically) so it's....I was going to say easy for us to do but it's manageable for us to do! If you look through my facebook albums the one named "weller before and after" shows our latest house and how absolutely disgusting it was when we bought it. 

I'm kind of disappointed about my last cycle but relieved at the same time. It's weird. I think I'll see how I feel at the end of the cycle and we'll go from there. I might wait one more cycle so I can get my meeting with my committee in and see what they're thinking for timing for me to graduate and then maybe I can start interviewing soon. We'll see! 

Hope all you ladies had a happy new year and best of wishes to us all in 2014!!! I don't know what I would do without you ladies! :) :)


----------



## MarHunting

Happy New Years ladies.

Ariah's first Christmas was good. My niece (3) and nephew (11months) were there too which was nice but my niece is totally crazy and was ripping open everyones gifts. Made it a bit hectic!

Ariah went through another cluster feed/growth spurt while we were there which made a couple nights very challenging for everyone. ugh~!

Jess: about the feet - your heels are where the accup. point for your uterous, lady parts and whatnot are located that could be why they are red. I say, treat yourself to a lovely pedicure. I kept up with my feet throughout my pregnancy and didn't have a lick of problem with swelling :)


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Alyssa - that's great you got a treadmill! Mine is still over at our rental house and it makes me crazy some days that I can't get out for a run. Summer time it was fine as I would just take Oakley for walks and that sufficed but now that it's freezing out (and snowy most of the time!) I haven't gotten many endorphins rolling! 

Mar - I think 3 can be a tricky age!! I'm trying to start disciplining Oakley now when he does something bad with 'time-outs'. My parenting book suggests just 30seconds to a minute of 'time-out' is enough deterrent for them to remember they're not supposed to do something. He broke one of our lamps by knocking it over and now goes over to the new one and takes one finger and pokes at it. I've done probably 5 time-outs because of it and now he'll go over and look at it but rarely tries to poke at it - so I think it may be working! Glad you guys had a nice holiday with your little one though! Any thoughts on when the next one will be coming ??? ;) 

Jess - are you completely settled now??

Sam - Have you told everyone about the pregnancy now? Looking forward to seeing the next scan on Monday! 

Kelsey - Happy Birthday to Khloe!! 

Rach - Congrats on getting to 100+ in 2013! So exciting, hun, we're all so proud of you! Can't wait to see pics of you in your wedding dress! I bet Andrew can't keep his paws off of you! How are your cycles lately? 

AFM - O is still not doing good today :( Poor bug has been laying on me all morning, I got a bit of toast and water in him after he threw up all his milk this morning. Just now, he came and grabbed my hand and brought me into his room and got into bed and asked for me to put his blankets on him and went right to sleep :( Broke my heart!! 
My OB called me today - I never went back in for a final blood work to show my hcg had gone to 0 so they still want me to come in. We got snow yesterday and it's so cold out that the salt isn't working on the roads, so it's just ice out there, so I guess I'll be taking care of that next week. Kind of wanted to just move on already but I get why they want to have it on file that everything is OK.


----------



## babydust818

Geezus. I suck at updating here lately!

Lindsay i hope Oakley starts feeling better. Poor boy and Khloe don't get a break lately. I think your plans for the next LO are good. You can't go wrong either way! What is meant to be finds its way!! I hope you had a great Christmas!

Alyssa i'm so happy your cat is doing better. I remember my one cat would eat her wet food so fast, throw it up and re-eat it LOL. She was such a glutton. Then she would bully the other cats and try taking their food. Gosh, i miss her. You're such a good fur baby mommy!! WOOHOO to a treadmill! I purchased one on a yard sale site through facebook last summer. One of the best decisions ever. Like you said, it could be -100 degrees out, but you can still run!! That sucks so bad that you still haven't O'd. Are you going to go to the dr's soon for that medication to get you your AF? 

Jess i can't wait to see pics of that gorgeous belly of yours!! Wow 3 more months? In ways it feels like it should be a month! LOL. I can only imagine what it feels like for you. I am just soo happy and feel so blessed knowing you and all you've been through. You're a great role model for people like me. Hope you had a wonderful New Years!! 2014 is going to be a great one for us!!!

Sam i hope you're doing good! Glad everything is going great with the new pregnancy. 

Mel, Mar, Kels.... hope ya'll are doing great. 

AFM -- goodness, just doing about everything. Between work, working out, wedding planning and trying to have a life... it's been hectic! Still feels like a lot to do with the wedding. I think i'm going to arrange my own flower bouquets. Much cheaper. I hope they look decent. I need to mail out invites. GAHH. I just feel so behind. I still need to put finishing touches on the favors. I go on the 23rd for alterations. I'm really afraid the dress is going to be too big. I've been dropping the lbs like crazy the last week. I know it will come to a halt soon, but geesh! They better not tell me to quit losing weight until the wedding because i will not stop. Not until i see 159.

Oh 2 cycles ago it was a 28 day cycle, then the last cycle was a 26 day cycle. Here i am CD31 and no AF! I think my body is going through so many changes it doesn't know what is going on lol. I def don't feel pregnant and our BD schedule wasn't great this month. So i think it's just delayed timing.


----------



## babydust818

Still no AF. I might go out and buy a test for the heck of it if i don't get it within the next couple of days. I truly don't feel any symptoms. Not tired, no sore BBs, no cramping, nothing! Just makes you wonder sometimes haha.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, looks like either I finally ovulated or my head cold is messing with me, though I'll have to wait a couple of days to see if the temps stay up. I woke poor Rob up (and used a softcup after!) for good measure... Any chart stalkers care to comment?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh and Sam, good luck with your scan!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!!

Sorry I haven't updated much lately - with Oakley's ears and the weather we've been getting I haven't been on the computer much. I also started reading Divergent on Saturday and yea...I'm almost done with it. It's dangerous for me to read - I get completely sucked in! Have any of you read Divergent? It's very hunger games like! 
It's supposed to be only a high of 13 degrees here tomorrow! That's unheard of! I heard Miami has a high of 30's tomorrow! Good luck, Jess!! 

Alyssa - we'll have to wait and see with your temp tomorrow but good idea with the soft cup! I've never used them but it sounds like a good idea! If your temp doesn't stay up tomorrow will you call the doctor?? 

Rach - don't let them tell you to stop losing weight - you can get another size smaller if you need to or they can figure it out! This is your life and you're on a great momentum and you do what makes you happy, hun!! So incredibly proud of you! I can't wait to get my treadmill back over at our house so I can get back to exercising - it's the best mental therapy, for sure!! Don't stress about getting everything done - it'll happen! Did you get any tests?!?!?

Sam - good luck today! Can't wait to see a little scan picture!! 

Oakley's feeling a lot better and was testing my limits all day yesterday. His thing is he looks me straight in the eye and chucks his milk (or whatever else) across the room no matter how many times I tell him no. I've tried ignoring it, I've tried time-out, I've tried taking it away from him for an hour, I've tried giving him a ball that he's allowed to thow - nothing is working. Driving me insane. BUT, I'm glad he's feeling better...lol. Kirk sat me down yesterday and told me he really really wants another...and I get it, I really do too but we just can't make the decision to go forward with trying again until we know what I'm going to do. Even if we could just sell (or even rent) the other house, I would feel more comfortable going forward with it. He agrees with me that it's not very responsible to try again right now but I'm sure if I said I was OK with it that we would be trying again this month. Ahh! I forgot how much AF sucks so it would be nice....!!! haha


----------



## pinksmarties

Alyssa - not sure about your chart, hope your temp continues to rise and got get your cross but WOW for all the bd'ing!!

Rach - it may be your body doing strange things but I really hope it might be a bfp for you. I made some of my own flowers and they looked great so I am sure yours will too. It sounds like you have been so busy. The dressmakers will have to accommodate you new svelte figure, would love to see a pic.

Linds - its so lovely Kirk wants to try again but I can see why you want to wait till you are more sorted either with the house or whats happening after you finish your studies. Glad O is feeling better, just keep sticking to your guns and he'll start to realise your boundaries. 

Jess - can't wait to see an updated belly pic, not long to go, happy 3rd Tri.

Hi Mar, Mel and Kels.

afm - Not a great pic it was better on screen. Little worm would not behave either bouncing around or had their back to us so the scan lady was at it for ages and she was really having to press hard to get it to move positions. I'll probably have bruises tomorrow.

She eventually got a NF of about 2.2mm which was bigger than B's but still within normal. Got my bloods done so will find out the risk within 2 weeks.

She measured crl and changed my due date to 18th July. Not sure whether to change my ticker or not as it was a challenge to get any measurements so may not be accurate anyway.

Benjamin got to see the scan too although he wasn't much interested!! OH had to pick him up from nursery as he has bilateral sticky eyes. Yesterday it was just his left which he has had before as he is forever wiping snot all over his face before I get chance sometimes to clean it. This morning his eyes although slightly watery weren't sticky at all. Anyway I got him checked out, benefits of working in an eye clinic. Mild conjunctivitis means he has to stay off nursery so off work tomorrow and day off on Wednesday anyway so hopefully it'll be better by Thursday.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw! Nice scan pic, Sam! They gave me a new due date every time I got scanned, which was every two weeks but then ultimately said they stick with the due date from LMP unless it's more than a week off of measurements. Is your next scan at 20 weeks? Poor B with sticky eyes! That sounds awful! Is he sleeping better? Have you taken him to the doc for his bad sleeping at night or mentioned it to them so maybe they could check his ears? That's my new answer to everything when Oakley won't sleep ha! 

Alyssa - I don't know about your chart. Are you still on the metformin? 

AFM - it's COLD here today. They're making such a big deal about it that schools are closed. It's 1 here today with windchills down to -30 but I'm pretty sure other areas of the country are like this all winter so I'm kind of confused why schools are getting cancelled. :shrug: doesn't matter really just kind of funny! 
I finally got back to temping at the normal time this morning. WIth all the time off from the holidays, I was really off-schedule. Hoping I can stick to it more now! 
With the TTC thing I think we will just take it month by month but every month that goes by I want to more and more so we'll see how long it lasts. 

I hear my booger waking up - hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - I am seriously thinking about it now as last night was just terrible. Fair enough his eye is probably irritating him (rather than sore) but the longest bit of sleep I got last night was 2.5 hours. He doesn't seem to have any obvious ear stuff but he does occasionally put his hand to his ear, I keep putting it off thinking the Dr will dismiss it as teething. Also he has never been a good sleeper to its difficult to know of there is anything extra bothering his sleep iykwim. He is meant to be having his MMR injections Thursday but OH goes away for a week next week and am slightly worried if he has a reaction. Do you think I should postpone although that will be a second time as he was supposed to get them before Christmas.

The UK is just as bad sometimes, a inch of snow and the while country stops, pathetic. We go skiing in France and 2 foot of snow doesn't stop them. 

Is O sleeping better now he is feeling better? Any more news on the lady and the house/other veiwings?


----------



## babydust818

Aww I'm sorry everyone's babies are sick! :( That can't be any fun. Lindsay i can't help but laugh that Oakley gives you that evil eye look. That is too cute. I would probably have to turn away and laugh. I love babies personalities. That's great that Kirk wants another one. At least y'all are on the same page with that. I think you waiting it out a bit is the best and safest thing to do. :)

Sam i really think you're having a girl. I got this feeling. Any names yet?! I hope little B starts feeling better. Poor guy. :( 

Alyssa if you did O do you think you caught it? I haven't checked our your chart in awhile. I guess i better go do that.

Well still no AF. Okay so here's a crazy story. Months ago i had a dream abotu me stepping on the scale and seeing 262. When i finally got to that weight i got pregnant and unfortunately lost it. Well, a few weeks later i had a dream about 231. When i got to that weight i had hit a plateau in my weight. Well, a week or two ago i had a dream that me and 2 others were talking about getting pregnant in 2014 and i happened to be first. I found out i was pregnant the 2nd week of January and my due date was 10/20. Which is weird because that wouldn't make sense unless i conceived way late. Makes me think.... lol. I had small red spotting on CD29 i believe. Then again 2 days ago. Had saw a very tiny bit this morning when i went #2. Still no AF. Only thing is i have been getting very dizzy when i stand up. Had very very small cramps yesterday, but went away. So i guess i better go buy a test. I don't feel hopeful though if i am because i don't feel symptoms. :nope:


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach ooh that's sounds so positive. Your cycles have been much shorter recently haven't they? Really hope your dream is,a,premonition. As for symptoms I didn't have much apart from cramps with b till 6 weeks so it's not necessarily a sign you are not bfp!!


----------



## babydust818

I'll have to let you girls know!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oooh, Rach, you better go buy a test and let us know ASAP! It sounds like you might just be really early... maybe you O'd later than you thought. Either way you should have a ::BFP:: by now... Wouldn't it be wonderful to have that little secret as you get ready for your wedding??? 

Linds- I live in upstate NY, the cold isn't really bothering us too much but we did wind up with two (actually necessary) snow days last week and didn't get back to school until yesterday. It always amuses me when 'southerners' freak out about the cold... 

Sam- I'm glad your NT was good. How exciting to get to see your munchkin! I'm sure it was a little disappointing not to get better pics, but since it means s/he was super active, that's a good thing, right? Out of curiosity, how do scans work in the NHS? Are they covered as a part of standard prenatal care or do you have to get them out-of-pocket? Sorry if that's not appropriate to ask. :(

Jess, how are you feeling? Hi, everyone else!

Does anybody have suggestions for how to improve the quantity/quality of EWCM? Since I'm not yet out of the game this month, I figure I might as well try everything (reasonable)... Usually I have a lot of watery or even 'milky' CM, but if I get any EWCM, I only know from checking internally and I only have one small patch, definitely not a lot. I've been drinking lots and lots of water and I added decaf green tea in today.

AFM, I called the doc today and he thinks that because I was so stressed in December, he wants to give me another couple of weeks to O on my own before we induce a period (because that will 'waste' our chances this cycle). He also thinks, based on my late O and really short, light period last cycle, that I did have a chemical, which can also mess up your next cycle. He told me to wait until CD 60 (January 25th) and then call back, if I haven't O'd by then, he will check my progesterone and decide based on that whether or not to induce a period and start over. I feel kind of weird in the feelings about revisiting last month. I do feel like that's what happened (a chemical) but I feel like I don't have a right to be upset or mourn it. I'm not SUPER agitated about it, just feeling weird... is that normal? Like, I don't want to put it in my signature because I'm not 100% sure, but I also don't want to not recognize it at all if it WAS a pregnancy. So confused...

My next appointment is Feb 14th (happy valentines day at the gyno, ugh), and if nothing happens by then, the plan is to talk about femara. Apparently it works better than clomid for 'thin PCOS.' I've lost 20 lbs since starting on the metformin; I was never overweight, but on the high side for my height, and apparently weight loss helps with conception chances even if you do not start out overweight with PCOS. Now I'm trying to ditch the last 4 lbs to my goal weight and feeling good about it. 

Peanut is doing pretty well, the sniffles are subsiding and she is eating/drinking really well. I'm planning on keeping her on the antibiotic for another 10 days (30 days is standard for severe/recurrent respiratory infections in cats) and then I guess we'll see.

I've been feeling really jealous the last few days of my friends who are pregnant or who are just announcing their pregnancies, and angry at insensitivity. The worst of it is my former 'work husband,' who just got married in August, and is expecting his son with his new wife in late May/early June. He texted me about it and was like "when's it gonna be your turn?" (he doesn't know about my MC). Then today, one of my kids needed some toileting help (I teach self-contained special ed) and got really embarrassed, and one of my aides tried to comfort him by telling him "It doesn't matter, we're all moms here." She felt horrible as soon as she said it, but it made me want to strangle her.  Ah, the rage feelings of the as-yet infertile...


----------



## babydust818

OMG I CAN NOT BELIEVE THIS!!! The only thing is... this test i used expired in July of 2013, but it came up INSTANTLY.

THOUGHTS?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







testtt.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydust818

This is 10 mins after... with flash on.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CallMeAL1982

YAY! Let me be the first to congratulate you!


----------



## babydust818

is it real though? the test is 5 months expired...


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm sure it's fine... It's not really that long. 6 months shouldn't make a difference if the test was in a sealed package, and that's a definite positive, not even a chance of an evap.


----------



## babydust818

well if my body went by the books this month which I think it did... I O'd Dec 18. implanted Dec 27th which would explain spotting on the 29th. EDD would be Sept 10. 2 days after andrews bday. which I had a reading by Mesina a few yrs back and she said August was a strong month for this child to be born under. so if I went early it would be August. SO WEIRD!! she said boy and chinese calendar says boy. coukd this be it? ! could I really be able to announce at the wedding what I dreamed of?!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Sounds like you're reaching your rainbow! So happy for you, you have been through a lot and worked so hard to reach it. Go get a digi so you can see the word and take a pic to keep! Are you going to tell Andrew? When will you call your doc?

FF says I O'd when I thought I did after that slight spike, if that's true, BD was timed well; I don't trust it, though, bc I've had positive OPKs for so long. I never have any O symptoms that I recognize, but I was SUPER MOODY this weekend... I did also have a terrible cold, though. I guess I'll see what the temps do and keep BD at least EOD in the meantime.


----------



## babydust818

thank you Alyssa. I know I need to get another test. I am just completely shocked. I am scared though about not having much symptoms. I am kind of insomnia right now. and that's not like me. I went to bed at 1230 and here I am up at 7. I'm not even tired. could be from excitement and anxiousness. 

do u usually have O symptoms Alyssa? I never do. my body does what it wants. if u don't get a bfp atless u have peace of mind of a fresh start to a new cycle that won't mess with you.


----------



## confusedprego

OMG Rach!!! That's a clear cut positive!!! Like Alyssa said - go get a digi or FRER to really convince yourself and take it easy on the workouts now!! Ahhhhh so exciting!!! Call your doc!! Like Sam said, I didn't have any symptoms with Oakley until around 6 weeks aside from occasional cramps. I'm so excited for you, hun!! 

Sam - take B to the doc to ask about his ears. It can't hurt for them to look. As for the MMR - I would go ahead with it as long as he's healthy at the time they're going to give it to him. Any fever or infections then you need to wait a couple weeks but the rise of MMR and the effects that could have on him would be much worse. Do you have family around that could come help if he did have a reaction? Oakley ran a bit of a fever after his MMR the first time but nothing major, just made him cranky. Second round of it he was fine. 

Alyssa - I think it's good you're staying emotionally 'distant' from whatever happened in your last cycle. You don't know for sure if you had a chemical and I think it's good to recognize that something happened but to move forward optimistically from here. Glad FF gave you some crosshairs and hopefully your temp will just keep going up and you won't have to worry about making that appointment to get the femara! 
As for the EWCM - Sam said that cough medicine increases EWCM and it did for me recently and that nasal decongestants decrease CM. The cycle I got pregnant with Oakley I only had watery CM and no EWCM, actually my first two pregnancies I didn't have any EWCM those cycles. 
I know what you mean about feeling jealous and taking everything everyone says about pregnancy really personally. After my first loss, I couldn't even look at pregnant women and I was just really bitter at life in general. Even now that I have Oakley, whenever someone announces a pregnancy on Facebook the bitterness builds up again a bit and I wonder why I've had to suffer in this process and wonder if they have too, but figure they probably haven't. It's sad that such a happy time can be so painful and tainted for those of us that have lost pregnancies. I always feel guilty after thinking these kinds of things but then get even more angry that it's something we're not supposed to talk about. Around the time of my latest miscarriage I had a presentation at work and my boss told me I did a bad job and I was 'distant and disinterested' and well I was! But I felt like I couldn't tell her what was going on and now it's just this awkward thing between us. Anyway, the whole point of this rant is that it gets better but never goes away and I think that's ok. We are who we are because of what happens to us and in the end it will only make us stronger mothers and stronger wives. You will get your baby and you will love that baby so much that it hurts in the most amazing way!


----------



## babydust818

Yes I definitely need to be careful with workouts. I've been tanning too. Is it okay to still go? I am a bit relieved and convinced with such a dark line. I've NEVER in my last 2 pregnancies had the control line be about the same as test line. AHHH!! I also took that at 1030pm. Had JUST went pee. Drank a large coffee and used that urine.


----------



## pinksmarties

Omfg!!!! Wow rach I just had a feeling. Can't write muxh now snuggled imto b for a early nap before heading to Dr's. So so happy for you I'm in tears


----------



## confusedprego

I would lay off of the tanning beds now too, sorry hun. Watch that heart monitor of yours and don't let your heart rate get too high. When will you call the doctor?? So happy for you!! :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

...and switch to decaf :-(


----------



## MarHunting

omg Rach!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


from my experience, you DONT change too much in your life when you find out your pregnant. I did NOT switch to decaf coffee and I did not stop my physical activity... I just modified it. I did not do intense work outs but I did keep up with the cardio and yoga. do things that make you feel good and maybe avoid more than one coffee a day, hot baths and obviously, no alcohol (but i'm assuming because you were trying to accomplish major weight loss goals, you had been avoiding that anyways). Just go about your life and think positive thoughts about your bean everyday!! AMAZING.


----------



## confusedprego

Totally agree with Mar but I would still avoid the tanning beds - but I used to do research on Melanoma so I might tell you to do that anyway


----------



## pinksmarties

I suppose it depends on how much coffee you drink, I DID(and did even whilst ttc after mc) switch to decaff as research suggest more than 1 regular coffee/coke can lead to an increased risk of mc but again that depends on how much you drink now. On the whole though no major lifestyle changes and just enjoy.

I only saw the line from my phone and could only type one handed due to the weight of B on my other arm. Such fab tests, and although 6 month out of date I am sure a new test would show exactly the same. Can't wait to see more pics, just so so happy for you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

afm - I took B to the Dr's. She had a good look over him, chest clear although still sounds like he is purring occasionally, ears absolutely fine but obvious conjunctivitis and she gave me new drops to put in. She thinks its a bad cold that's making him grumpy and making his sleep so bad (OH up lots and for ages with him last night. I keep shining a torch into his mouth to see of its his teeth and I *think* his bottom gums look a bit different on the inside bit so maybe its a combination of both - who knows!!.


----------



## babydust818

I am seriously jumping for joy right now. My test line is way darker than my control. This has been my dream forever.

I'm having little cramps in my ovaries. Is this normal?
 



Attached Files:







test1814.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep, can be as the corpus luteum is popping out progesterone to help sustain the pg. That line is just awesome!!! When do you see the Dr? Again I reiterate about the symptoms, I didn't get much till 6 weeks then the nausea really hit. One friend on here had absolutely NO symptoms whats ever throughout her pg and had a beautiful boy so although they can be reassuring its not a be all and end all. I can't believe you'll get to announce it at your wedding, if you can keep it secret till then!!

Alyssa - you asked about scans. On the NHS we get 2 scans as standard (for those with no mc etc) 12 weeks, the dating scan and at 20 weeks for growth/anatomy check. I got a couple of early scans due to my past mc's. It is all done on the NHS (free) but there are places you can go to for private scans/4d one. They don't do 4D ones on the NHS unless they are looking for specific problems identified from normal scans.


----------



## confusedprego

ahhhh!!! congrats Rach! That test line is GORGEOUS!! When will you call your doc?? The ovary pain was one of my only symptoms with Mr. O. I had a massive corpus luteum - probably means your progesterone is through the roof!! woot woot!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - glad B is OK but sorry he's not sleeping well!! I"ll have to type more later as I'm late for work and have to drag O out of bed!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Did you tell Andrew yet, Rach? He'll be thrilled!!

I feel so bad for all Of you with sick babies. When my kids here are sick, it is awful enough (they do get violent, but that's another story...) and at least they can tell me what's wrong.

Well, as I suspected, my temp dropped again, I still haven't O'd. I never thought I'd say this, but so sick of BD... 

We looked at a house yesterday that we really like, hoping to get more info and think about putting an offer in soon!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa, I've gotten to that point too where you're sick of BD. It's hard sometimes to enjoy it when it becomes more of a chore. Are you going to the drs to get on from this cycle?

I called my dr yesterday. He can't get me in until Tuesday. Another thing I've noticed but could be because of something else is every morning I wake up with a very stuffy nose and sore throat. In the middle of the night I sometimes have real bad dry mouth. I could just be sleeping weird. The hardest part about all of this is going to the bathroom. I always pray there's no blood when I go. Last time that was my worst nightmare. Should I be taking anything other than prenatal?


----------



## pinksmarties

Any more tests today Rach - loving the new ticker!!

Hope you made it to time for work, I would love to be ble to drag B out of bed rather then the other way around!!



He had his injections this morning, OH took him as I couldn't get way from work. He seems to be okay so far.


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry had the page open for ages due to being at work so missed the other posts

Alyssa - sorry it doesn't look like you ov'd, how long did the Dr want you to wait for before going in? glad you have seen a house you like, thats a good start to the year. I had such regular cycles and still got sick of bd'ing at times, I think your bd'ing looks amazing I'm knackered just looking at your chart.


----------



## confusedprego

I bet B will be fine - I just hope he starts feeling better soon. Poor little guy! I completely forgot to give O his antibiotic this morning - he's been on it for over a week now so I'm hoping giving it to him the afternoon won't cause any relapses. Should be ok - ugh. Kirk said O was up a bit last night, but I don't remember it I was so tired! He does sleep in but two nights ago he was up every hour on the hour for just 5 minutes or so at a time but it's enough to make you horribly tired the next day and then I'm dragging him out of bed in the morning because he didn't sleep well the night before, ha! vicious cycle! I bet your second will seem like a breeze after little B's sleeping issues  

Alyssa - you have to wait until CD60 to go in to get your AF started by the doc, right? Gosh, that seems so long - he wouldn't make an exception to just move on with this cycle now? 

AFM - spent lunch time talking to a friend of mine that is in the same year as me in our PhD program and how frustrating the process is and how we feel so clueless as to what life will bring in forms of a job in the next year and it was kind of nice to know that we all feel this way! Just have to keep telling myself that it will all be OK! Life has a plan even if I don't know it yet!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay, life is a crazy journey. We have no clue where it may lead us, but one thing is for sure... we end up where we're meant to be. Just keep the faith and something will happen. A door will definitely open! 

AFM -- i've had no symptoms, but today i've been farting and burping a lot. More farting than anything. I've felt the twinges/cramps in my ovaries again. Right now i am so tired i could fall asleep writing this. Every time i look a the picture of my test and get SO excited to know that is MY test! I feel so confident. My boobs right now are kind of going back and forth with twinges. For some reason i have this feeling of twins. Don't know why... how exciting!!


----------



## babydust818

Is this a symp or do i stink? Earlier i started smelling BO on me. Well, i put deodorant on and now all i can smell is both LOL. WTH is going on


----------



## BeachChica

OMGosh Rach! I can't believe I've missed all the GREAT news!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: This is going to be your year girl!!! A wedding and a baby! I am so excited for you! Your tests look great. I am going to second what some of the other girls said... No tanning bed. I would cut down on the caffeine some, although you don't need to cut it out completely and be careful dieting, your at a good place now so just try to maintain!!! 

Alyssa - I agree with what Lindsay said, your feelings are totally understandable, it's so hard when you've been through a loss. Hang in there girl!!! 

Lindsay, Sam - hope your little guys are feeling better! 

Sam - great scan pic!! Congrats!! 

Kelsey, Mar, Mel - :wave:


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - your sense of smell is just heightened! Def a symptom! Have you called your doctor yet?? Will they do bloodwork? As for what to avoid - I was super strict with myself and didn't allow any caffeine but that's because I drink WAY too much soda - and it was just healthier for me overall to just cut it out completely. But, that being said - some caffeine is fine. I only ate lunchmeats that were 'toasted' at subway, and I avoided MSG but definitely still indulged in some Chinese food every once in a while!! I ate pretty much every thing else (other than alcohol, of course). 

Jess - how are you feeling??? We're starting to get close to your due date! It's going to be here before we know it! Do you feel settled in the new home??? 

Alyssa - I see you got crosshairs back! Do you think you O'd? Any symptoms? My boobs always kill me right after O. 

AFM - We have been planning to wait one more cycle before trying again but we got a little carried away this morning and didn't prevent if you know what I mean, so if I O as early as I did last month then we're in prime time! I'm tempted now to just BD whenever we want and if it happens, it happens! 
We have freezing rain again here today - I'm glad it's not snow!! Need to get some showings in this weekend!! We have one scheduled for noon tomorrow. We get lots of good feedback on facebook about the house but those are all our friends that don't need houses haha


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i hope someone wants to buy your house soon! An unexpected BFP is always the best feeling. Maybe you'll get that this month!! It's raining here too. Thank God it's not snow.

Well here's a pic of progression. I'm satisfied with it!! I can't tell what are symptoms and what i'm making up in my brain. I feel like my boobs are a bit fuller at times, other times i feel like it's not. I ate egg whites this morning and i'm already burping it up. I can't tell if i feel nauseous at times, or if i'm hoping to be so i make myself feel that way. Yesterday i did have A LOT of gas. I fell asleep around 530 last night. Woke up at 6 and made myself stay awake. I started feeling really sleepy again around 8. When i did go to bed for the night i didn't want to get up this morning. I woke up again last night with extremely dry mouth to where it was so numb inside. Still have a stuffy nose and sore throat when i wake up. I'm also still feeling the dizziness throughout the day when i go from sitting to standing. That has been my main symptom so far. I felt more going on in my ovaries again yesterday. I pray everything is gonna be great this time! I truly think so. I feel it so deep within my heart. As for the dieting... i'm still doing exactly what i did before. Same workouts, but a little bit more carefully. I drink absolutely no soda, just water. The only caffiene would be a coffee, but i haven't had one in 2 days now. I'm trying to be so careful! I have a dr. appt on Tuesday at 310. I'm sure it's just to confirm pregnancy. I hope he will let me come in the following week for a scan, but i have no clue how that works in his office since i've never made it that far back there.
 



Attached Files:







test110.png
File size: 190.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Pics look great, Rach. Sounds like you're getting a lot of symptoms!

Linds- if it's meant to be, it'll happen... Sounds like you both want it to! FWIW, I say go with your heart.

AFM, I doubt I o'd; my cycle is just so nuts this time that I think FF is seeing things. I guess at this point we will keep up the BD until it looks like the temps sharply jump. The doc wants to wait until cd 60, and Provera makes me feel horrible so I'm not really in a rush to take it. 

Honestly, I'm thinking I should just quit this cycle, because I'm afraid the o wouldn't be healthy and if by some miracle we got pregnant I'd miscarry. Any thoughts?


----------



## korink26

OMG RACHAEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF I'M NOT EVER ON HERE, YOU NEEEDDD TO MESSAGE ME ON FACEBOOK WITH SUCH AMAZING NEWS!!!! THIS IS SO WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9:
Oh this is just perfect, because not that it mattered if you were showing, but you won't be showing yet in your wedding and you'll be so glowing :) Don't worry about symptoms, I really didn't have ANY except I was super hungry and like obsessed about food---like I pictured food all day long! But that didn't start until maybe 6 weeks? My boobs didn't change for a long time and some days they hurt, and others nothing. I had the dizziness when standing up too---and threw up randomly 3 times---maybe only twice actually, during pregnancy. I remember being so worried because everybody was so sick and so full of symptoms, and I virtually would have had no idea I was pregnant except for the test! Since I don't get on here as often as I'd like, please message me any questions or updates on facebook----but I will try to get on as often as possible!!
Lindsay, I was putting Khloe to sleep 2 nights ago and realized I had forgotten her antibiotics so I had to wake her up and give them too her. I always have the moment on the drive to work where I'm like omg, did I give her them this morning!? Hope O starts feeling better. And I like the idea of not worrying and just doing what you feel in the moment, as long as you're ok with pregnancy as an outcome (which I'm thinking you are). It will make it so much less stressfull for you :) 
Jessie---bump update?!? How are you feeling--how are your feet?
Sam--bump update from you!? Love your scan pics, such a great year 2014 is and will be for this group :)
To the new girls (who actually aren't even new anymore, I just struggle to get on here often enough to keep up)----please don't think I'm a bitch for not specifically addressing you when I finally do post. I plan to find the time to sit down and really read through the posts one of these days and try and keep up. :( You seem like the perfect additions to our group, and I feel so out of the loop when I finally do get on and can't wait to get to know you better!!!
AFM---have an appt with ENT specialist on the 22nd. Unless we hear something drastic at the appt that we don't like, we'll be setting Khloe up to get tubes. The ear infections are just so constant we don't know what else to do. Right after her year appt on the 2nd we stopped with the bottles, just giving her 1 at night----but sometimes if she eats horrible during the day (she's so picky and hardly eats) we'll give her a bottle because I hate the thought of her hungry. She's doing so good with it! :) She's taking some steps sporadically, but doesn't seem too interested in walking. 
I hope you all are doing well, I can't tell you how often I think about you guys!!


----------



## confusedprego

Your tests looks great, Rach! I was REALLY thirsty all the time with Oakley. All your signs sound great!! The earliest my OB would let me come in for a scan was 6 weeks 5 days. They said any earlier could cause undue stress if the heartbeat wasn't easy to find.

Oakley was up from 1-4 last night, so I'm tired to say the least. Kirk pointed out that he does this every Thursday night. I don't get it?! Now he won't nap either!! ahhhh!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry Kels, had the window open too long and didn't see your post! I think it's a good idea to talk to the doc about tubes. I'm even tempted to talk about tubes for Oakley and he's only had two rounds of infections - it just seems when he does get them, it's really bad! I"m not even really convinced his last infection ever really went away and I'm not convinced his antibiotics are working this time. Can't hurt to talk to the doctor and the procedure is really straightforward! Keep us updated!! :)


----------



## MarHunting

rach that's awesome news!! When I was first pregnant with Ariah, I had a cold like symptoms, a bit if cramping, HORRIBLE gas and a bit of heart burn. I too tested every day for several weeks. 

and yes Lindsay, I would never hit a tanning bed when I'm not pregnant let alone when I am pregnant. You've seen how white I am!! haha. I burn like a lobster.

hi everyone else!~

AFM: Ariah seems to have found a little pattern that's working for her. Down to bed at 9, wakes around 3;30 - 4 for a feed, back down within 20 minutes. Back up between 6;30-7 for second feed/ up for the day. Sometimes you can get her down for another hour or so but then she's up for the day! 
A little progress.. I'm going to enjoy it while I can. we are steadily headed towards 11 weeks. 12 weeks or 3 months is not far behind and I'm dreading what might come with it.


----------



## babydust818

I almost flipped out earlier. I worked out and when I was done I wiped and it was yellow/orange. I was like hmmm. Then about 430 I went pee and saw light light pink. Hasn't came back but of course in worried. I feel the same as far as symptoms go.


----------



## pinksmarties

It's probably a bit of irritation, if you remember I had brown with some pink spotting from 5 to just over 6 weeks. Your tests are looking great and it just beanie snuggling in tight for the duration. Take it easy for a day or so.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels glad you have the ent appointment for khloe and they can help sort out her poor ears. Does Chloe get milk in the morning still but from a cup? B still on bottles but not too concerned yet as he has no teeth. I can't imagine him giving up the bottle though. Yay for the mini steps I'm sure she'll be off soon.

Mar glad Mariah is settling into a routine, that's great especially for bf.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Sam!! :hugs:

The fatigue is setting in. It's SO hard to wake up anymore.


----------



## babydust818

Well i went to work today and ever since i got half way through my day my lower back has felt achy. I don't feel cramps but i feel pressure or aches in my uterus. Feels weird. Is this normal?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep your uterus is beginning to stretch and grow from all the hormones you are pumping out as well as beanie burrowing in good. A song as its not full cramps then all should be okay. It's so hard especially in the early stages as normal growing feels so much like af symptoms.


----------



## babydust818

thank you. I feel better now. definitely just feels like expansion


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - your pics looks great! I had a bit of browish spotting too from the implantation spot and very little symptoms so don't worry about that. Just take care of yourself, keep a PMA and let what happens happen. I am so excited for you!!!

Lindsay - glad you got some people coming to see the house. I hope the weather holds out!! Regarding the BDing. I would not even think about it, you've given your body and break and now just go with it. 

Mar - sounds like Ariah is getting into a great pattern. I hope she stays that way for you. 

Sam - how are you feeling. Has the nausea started to subside yet? I have you told anyone at work?

Kelsey - so sorry that Khloe is having such a hard time with the ear infections. I think its good you are seeing a specialist. How is it going with your new position?

Alyssa - how is your kitty doing? I really hope you can get this cylce over with and move on with the next. Did you try cough syrup to help increase CM?

Looks like Mel is not far from her new little addition!!

AFM - Sorry I have not posted a pic yet. I need to take one tomorrow. I have been so busy trying to get everything finalized with our registry and some things done around the house. We are definitely starting to feel settled but there is still so much to do!
I ordered my baby furniture Friday (Lindsay - I got the Davenport in Expresso). Buy Buy Baby told me when I was there 2 weeks ago that they had 3 sets in the store and it was their most popular set so they usually keep them in stock. Well I was waiting for my 20% off coupons to get it and we were going to pick it up this weekend... well they are out of it now so I had to order it and they said it could take 6-8 weeks!!! Ugh! I was really hoping to start getting the baby room ready :( I hope she doesn't come early.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kelsey- Hi, I'm one of the new people... Just wanted to say that four of the five kids in my class have tubes in their ears and apparently after their surgeries, they didn't have any more infections at all!

Jess- I LOVE that furniture. It'll be worth the wait. I'm Jewish and in my culture, we don't prepare at all for babies before they're born (except MAYBE to clear out a room and paint!) and even without furniture or clothing or 'baby stuff,' they all seem to do just fine for the first couple of weeks! Even if your little one comes earlier than the furniture, I'm sure it will be okay. 

Sam- how are you feeling? You're pretty much through the first tri, that must be a weight off!

Rachael- How are you feeling? More confident?

Lindsay- How are you feeling about everything?

Mar- glad you're getting on a schedule that works for both of you. Nice to predict when you can get some sleep!

AFM, FINALLY I HAVE SOME GOOD NEWS TO SHARE! We put in an offer on another house and the sellers accepted last night! Still early on it, we have to get through inspections until I will believe it'll actually happen, but it's a first step.

Also, my temps have been up and more consistent, so I'm trying to believe that I did in fact O. I'm not sure I trust FF's crosshairs in light of the pattern, but either way I hope it happened and I'll be moving on soon. I've been EXHAUSTED the past couple of days (literally, napped both days and I never nap) which is more of a luteal phase thing for me; I guess I'm sensitive to the progesterone. Hopefully it's a sign that AF is on her way soon enough and we can start over!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Rach - you'll feel really crampy pretty much throughout your whole first trimester. Then I think it slows down in the second and then most people start getting Braxton hicks in the third trimester. I remember early on that any time I would sit up and use my stomach muscles, it would hurt really badly and I worried about it so much but I guess it's your stomach muscles pulling apart (yuck) but it's all totally normal :) Can't wait to hear what the doc says!! :) 

Jess - You are going to LOVE the Davenport crib - it's everything I wanted in a crib and it looks so nice! Oakley really loves the toddler version now already. I think we switched him a little early but it seems to be helping with his sleeping some. He was up a lot two nights ago but we had a great night last night :) They also told us it would take 6-8 weeks to come in and it only took 4 - so I bet it'll be similar for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed she doesn't come early for you - the longer they're in there the better! Plus in the beginning you probably won't use the crib all that much but I recommend you get her used to the crib as quickly as you can. I have friends that are just now getting their 6 or 8 month olds into their cribs and it's a really tough transition that old. We started Oakley out in the pack and play with the elevated insert in it so I could breastfeed at night but he was such a noisy sleeper that we switched him into his crib after the first week! We got so much more sleep!

Alyssa - Yay!! Congrats on the house!! Fingers crossed for you!! Looking at your chart, I think you did finally O - that's great news! How long is your luteal phase usually? You have a regular GYN apt on valentine's day, right? Hopefully that will be a confirmation of pregnancy appointment!!!!! 

Mar - That's awesome you're getting into a schedule with Miss Ariah! You're doing great! Does she sleep with you or in the crib?? Are you breastfeeding?? 

Sam - How's B doing?? Eyes better? How are you feeling?? 

Kels, Mel and anyone else I'm forgetting - HI!!!!

AFM - Spent the weekend with Kirk's family for Oakley's cousin's first birthday party. It was really fun and nice to get some relaxing in. 
We had a showing this weekend and the people are really interested. They're going to be coming back with their parents who are contractors this weekend, so I'm really hopeful! Wish we had more showings this weekend but I'll take just one that is interested for sure!  
I've got loads of EWCM today but I forgot my thermometer this weekend so we'll see what my temp says tomorrow - I usually have 4-5 days of EWCM so we'll see!! we spent all weekend with Kirk's cousin that is 25 weeks pregnant so I was definitely getting some baby fever!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Luteal phase was 11 days, then 14 days... I don't really have a "normal" yet because my cycles were so irregular, then MC. I'm expecting AF any time the end of next week/weekend. I guess it's possible that I could have gotten pregnant with the BD schedule this cycle but I'm inclined to doubt it with the craziness of my temps.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - the furniture looks wonderful, I loved it when Linds picked it too. Hope it doesn't take 8 weeks but even then baby girl won't be in it proper for a while. I used to put B in his during the day to play and look at his mobile to get used to it. Looking forward to seeing your bump pic.

Linds - Glad you had such a lovely weekend and I bet being around a 35 week pg lady made you even more broody, that stage was so nice when you have a lovely sized bump, movements but not to big to cause aches and pains! I think going with the flow is porbably the best and what will be will be. Yay for O having a good night, please send some of that my way as the longest bit of unbroken sleep last night was 1 hour!!

Alyssa - fab news about the house, I hope the inspection goes okay and this is the start of the good stuff happening in 2014. I think with the bd schedule you have a very good chance of catching that egg, finger crossed.

Rach - any more test updates?

Hi kels.

afm - as I said above night recently have been pretty bad but last night particularly so. His eyes are getting better but now the mucus is coming out of his nose. I can count on my 2 hands the number of days he has been pouring snot free. I gave him calpol, teething granules and gum gel just in case it was teething. But nothing seemed to help. Hope he settles down as I am on my own till next sunday as OH away since Friday night. He has a bit of a fever 37.9oC so more calpol, I am not sure if it from his mmr on Thursday or something new or even teething,


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I bet the fever is from the MMR - I know Oakley ran a bit of a fever following that shot the first time he got it. Poor Ben and poor you!! It's just painful when you go that long without sleep! How many teeth does he have now? I feel like it's taking Oakley forever to get his teeth - He only has the top four and the bottom four. His cousin that was born the same exact day as him as way more teeth! Even his cousin that is 6 months younger than him that we visited this weekend has the same amount of teeth and is already starting to get his molars. Sometimes I think I see the molars starting but then other days I don't see it at all anymore...so who knows! Prob the longer they stay in there, the better. Sending you good luck for tonight and hoping O will have a good night tonight too!! 

Alyssa - with the amount of BD you did this cycle, I'd say you have a really good chance!! :)


----------



## babydust818

Jess - i saw the set you got on facebook. OMG i LOVE it!! Absolutely gorgeous. Doesn't it figure you have to wait when they usually have them in stock? It's like "wow just my luck". I hope you get it sooner than later. Not too long before she's here!!! 1 week after my wedding is her due date!! YAYY. Have you set on a name yet? 

Lindsay - sounds like someone is going to be TTC this month ;) Glad you had a good weekend. Even better you got someone interested in the house! Would be AMAZING if they wanted it. Good luck!

Alyssa - that is great they accepted your offer! I hope all the inspections and such come back great. I hope you did O so you don't have to take that medicine. Would be SUPER crazy to get PG!!! I got my fingers crossed for ya. <3 How is your cat doing? Is all the infection gone?

Sam - aww poor B. That poor kid doesn't get a break nor do you. I hope everything starts clearing up. Especially since you're on your own for a bit. How is the pregnancy going? Everything feeling okay? When is your DD again?

AFM -- just feeling a lot of achy cramps the last 2-3 days. I constantly go to the bathroom and pray before i wipe that everything is still good. It does feel a little different than the normal AF cramps. Every now and then i'll feel pain in my boob, but it's so far between that i can't really call it a symptom yet. Just lots of backache and cramps in my ovaries. I can't wait for my appt. I haven't taken anymore tests than the previous 2. I feel really confident about this pregnancy. I drove myself crazy testing the last pregnancy. I'm trying to relax as much as i can. I'm already talking to my belly and telling the baby to stay and that mommy and daddy love him/her very much!! Andrew text me yesterday and said "I love you wife and mommy to be!". I almost cried. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## babydust818

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2093747-bfp-ovulation-cd-37-a.html

Alyssa I came across this thread and thought it could ease your mind about late O


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks, Rach. My temp dropped again this morning so now I'm not sure if I even O'd yet... One dip I can write off, two... Not so sure.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Rach - everything sounds really promising and your optimism is great! With Oakley, I knew from the start it was different and with the last pregnancy I knew it wasn't right - so I think that's the only sign you need!! So exciting! I can't believe the timing of it all being so perfect! When will you tell your family or have you already?

Sam - how was your night?? Oakley slept again last night - hoping you got the same!! How are you feeling? Nausea starting to subside yet? Have you told work? 

Alyssa - Keep an eye on those temps - Could be an implantation dip ;) 

AFM - we've given up on preventing at this point. I don't know if it's a brilliant idea with my school and future job, etc but both Kirk and I obviously both really want another baby so we need to just let be what will be and figure the details out later. I always tell other people that it's "never a good time" to have a baby, you just do it and figure everything out later and I'm trying to relax and go with that idea. We have never had trouble getting pregnant before, it's just been holding onto it, so we'll see how all this goes! My temp is really low this morning and I had a ton of EWCM yesterday and this morning - negative OPK last night. So far this month is the first month since getting the mirena out my cervix hasn't been really tender during O but I guess I'm not there yet - just hopeful that it won't be!


----------



## babydust818

I am praying for you, Alyssa! :hugs:

What does morning sickness feel like? I had pizza for the first time last night in God only knows how many months. I woke up at 4am not feeling good. Idk if it was from the pizza or the start of something new. My stomach didn't hurt, but i felt real nauseous. I got up and went to the bathroom. Felt better after #2, but not 100%. I had that knot in my throat like i was going to throw up, but nothing happened.


----------



## babydust818

Good luck this month Lindsay! Do what your heart tells you. How awesome we would be a month apart :)


----------



## confusedprego

I think morning sickness is a wide range of feelings. You'll know when you have it but it sounds like it may be starting for you. I had some pretty bad IBS symptoms early in pregnancy but they were almost always first thing in the morning - I think Jess had a bit of it too. Morning sickness for me was just a general uneasy feeling that would more often than not get worse if I drank or ate anything and even got worse when I laid down. The only thing that helped me was jolly ranchers and citrus flavored sorbet's.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I started puking daily even before I knew I was pregnant with my MC, Rachael... I think it's different for everyone. I thOught I had a bad flu!

I know about an implantation dip... But since I had another dip on CD 44, I'm less hopeful. :-(

*update*
Yeah, I took out my positive OPKs since they are so inaccurate... No O. Sigh.


----------



## confusedprego

If you look at my charts my temps are pretty jagged - did you chart when you got pregnant the first time? The only thing that I worry about with your chart this cycle is your coverline is a lot lower than last month. My temps can seem to get out of control and all over the place sometimes but my coverline always seems to hover around 97.8. I don't know if that's something that FF has come up with over time for me or what but might be something to bring up to the doc if AF hasn't shown by CD60 like your doc said. I know the medicine doesn't sit well with you but might be worth it. I need to do some research on the metformin your on so I can better understand how it works. 

Rach - Alyssa's very right, what you had last night may be the worst of what you see in terms of sickness and it may be just the beginning. I just found that smells really triggered me. Mine wasn't limited to morning or night but tended to be the most manageable in the middle of the day. Not sure if that's just because I was busy and I had to be OK or if it was real. Who knows! What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## pinksmarties

Alyssa - hugs you think O may not have happened, I have no experience of pcos so can't really help at all with that. 

Rach - it sounds a bit like the start of ms. For me ms feels like the day after a night of drinking, that horrible hangover sensation, not the headaches but just the dodgy tummy. It lasted ALL DAY with benjamin and on a scale of 1-10 around a 9 but no sickness, with this pg it varies from 4-6 but I do feel slightly better after being sick. Some people have strong aversions to certain foods and this time chocolate makes be sick. Hope you appointment goes well tomorrow.

Linds - If it's both what you want then just going with the flow sounds right for you guys and as you say there is never a right time, que sera sera. 

afm - another horrible night but I did get 2 hours between waking but he also had 1.5 hour coughing fit from 2.30 to 4. He did seem to be very hot but my thermometer wasn't working so can't tell but I did end up giving ibuprofen. Despite the bad night he is in quite good humour on waking. After being at nursery today I am hoping he is extra knackered and might sleep better. I am beginning to suspect a bit of teething in amongst a reaction to the mmr, it almost looks like I can see the back bit if the lower teeth under the gums.

I told work after the scan last week and everyone has been thrilled for me. Nausea seems to getting a bit better but I was still sick yesterday but I think part of it is the sleep deprivation.

I got a huge bunch of flowers delivered from OH today as it is my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## MarHunting

Happy birthday tomorrow, Sam!


----------



## babydust818

Aww Sam that is so sweet your OH did that for you! I bet that made you feel lots better after all the hours you've been up at night. I hope you have a much better evening tonight with B. I feel so bad for him. I don't know how you do it :hugs: Hope you have a wonderful birthday!! xoxo

Alyssa i don't know why your body is being so wonky. I wish i could sprinkle AF dust on you so you can just get on with this cycle. The worst part is waiting. You feel like you can't enjoy life at all while waiting for AF to come. 

I am feeling something going on under my belly button. Not sharp pains, but close. my appt tmrw is 310, but i called and asked if there was any earlier appts. They had one at 920! Woohoo. Can't wait, but extremely scared at the same time. Say a prayer for me please :)


----------



## babydust818

ps. i feel like a blow fish right now. Already bloated


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Happy birthday, Sam! 

Good luck with your appt, Rachael, I'm glad they got you in earlier. Let us know how it goes! I hope you're feeling better today. 

Linds, how are you feeling about this cycle?

Yesterday night was hard for me, a really good friend from college told me she was preggers on FB message and is due 2 wks after I would have been. I didn't even know what to say, I opted for quick congrats and quick sign off. Felt bad but I hope she understands. She knew about my mc and waited to tell me, but otherwise we would have been pregnant together and our kiddos could have been little baby friends... Threw me off for the rest of the night... We even skipped a BD. 

In other news, first house inspection (septic) is tomorrow! Also taking Peanut back to the vet for a recheck. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babydust818

The girl came in and told me im just about 6 weeks and due Sept 12! Dr did a pap smear and took 7 viles of blood. I have to come in Thursday for another round of blood drawn to make sure hcg is doubling. Also have to drink one of those orange sugar drinks and fast for 8 hrs lol. I will feel calm and real good about everything once I hear the hcg level comparisons

they gave me a goodie bag. gahh is this real!?!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa.. I remember the first time I was pregnant I was telling my best friend and then I lost it 1 week later. Then she calls me three weeks later to tell me she is pregnant. everything with her pregnancy went great. while I was left feeling sorry for myself. its so hard to be happy for someone when youre dying inside. your rainbow is coming. just hang on and you will be able to share your news soon. hope kitty is okay. let us know what thr vet says.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Happy Birthday, Sam! Hope you have a great day and B sleeps through the night for you tonight! I had a terrible night with Oakley last night too. He just gets up and wants to play for hours on end. We typically go in and try to lay with him and tell him it's time for bed and it works after a while (a couple hours!!) and last night we were just too tired and sick of this happening all the time that we just let him scream it out. It was painful to listen to but it may be the only way to deal with it. I don't think it's his teeth as we always thinks it's his teeth and it never is! He has a follow up on Friday with the doctor to check his ears on Friday so I'm going to talk to them about his sleeping habits then. Glad you could tell work! Will you get another year of maternity leave?? 

Alyssa - sorry about O - hope you can call the doctor soon and get things moving along!! How's kitty? How's the septic system?? 

Rach - woohoo for a successful doc appointment! you talking about bloodwork reminds me the docs wanted me to come in to show my levels went back to 0 - ugh! If I wait too long I'm going to be pregnant again!! Can't wait to hear about your levels!

AFM - Like I said to Sam, O slept awful last night and Kirk and I decided that we really do have to just ignore him until he goes back to sleep no matter how long it takes him to. He had no fever, and was fine as long as we were in the room, so I really think he just wakes up and gets bored, but it's killing us!! Kirk asked me last night if I really wanted another after 2.5hrs of Oakley being up and I jokingly said no but we're at the peak of my cycle, so we'll see what happens!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach, so glad your appt was good! Do they think you're further along than you think? It sounds like they are making you take a glucose tolerance test... I didn't realize they did that so early.

Sam, how is your bday going? What are you doing to make it special?

Lindsay- go get that bloodwork done so they can check the box. 

Both of you... I'm so sorry you have sick, non-sleepy babies. That sounds horrible.

AFM, I have to attend a funeral tomorrow downstate (nobody close to me, but family obligation), so I had to reschedule the vet appt for next Tuesday. I feel okay about it, though, because she seems to be doing pretty well. Rob will stay back and get the septic inspected, I'll let you know how it goes. 

I saw my therapist last night and talked through stuff about my cycle... I think I'm actually going to wait and not take the provera for this cycle (unless it's still going on in a month). Since I'm so messed up, I may have to take it again after I see the doc, and it's really rough on my body. Hopefully the cycle will end soon, but if not, I just want to be ready start the next step as soon as I see him (and I think it will probably be time for clomid or femara).


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - They don't have any other options to make AF show? I could imagine anything to make AF start would be rough on your body so I understand wanting to wait it out :hugs: Your temp jumped a bunch this morning! Hopefully it will stay up and you'll be preggers and you won't have to worry about the clomid!! 
Hope your kitty is doing well and the septic comes back clear! 

Sam - did B give you a nice Bday present of sleeping?! We had a bit of trouble getting O to go down last night, which is unusual for him, but then I didn't hear a peep from him the rest of the night - thank goodness! I talked to one of the doctors at work yesterday and he said that a lot of toddlers start doing this where they wake up and figure out that if they cry loud enough and for long enough, we'll come in and snuggle them. So, he emphasized with me that it's OK to go in as long as it's just to put him back in bed but really recommended letting him cry it out for as long as I can - ugh, I hate doing that!! Especially now that he's in the toddler bed he gets out and bangs on his door haha. 

Jess - how you feeling, hun?? I saw you went to a birthing class - how'd that go?! 

AFM - Pretty sure I got a + OPK this morning - the cheapie OPKs are never very clear to me if I O'd or not - the line gets darker than usual but never as dark as the control. Maybe I just take it at the wrong time of day. We didn't BD last night like we probably usually would have just because we were so tired from O being up so long the night before and I doubt we'll be able to resist tonight, so this cycle may end up being timed well even if we're not technically trying! BUT I feel a lot better about this cycle as I'm not super tender in my abdomen like I was and have been since the mirena was put in! My face is also at it's best this month - it's taken a few cycles for everything to settle down, I think! I will definitely never be getting that again and it makes me nervous to think about getting the copper coil either. 

My poor dog gets hot spots lately and I think I've narrowed it down to a certain brand of food he's eating. So, thankfully we had extra Prednisone from the last time he got hot spots and I've got him on that and back to his old food. The funny thing about the food is that what I was giving him back when he got them the last time and what I just recently tried to switch him to is a better brand of food supposedly but I guess he's just allergic to something in it. Or at least I hope it's that so this will stop for him, he seems so miserable :( The only other thing I can think of is he seems to get them any time we go out of town so I wonder if stress can trigger them.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Linds, Peanut kept getting skin rashes for the longest time and I couldn't figure it out... I actually think she has a gluten allergy! I switched the cats to Blue Buffalo food and then to Oceana Pacifica and she's been fine since. Poor thing was do sensitive! We've noticed a lot of other benefits to the better food, though, better coats, better breath, fewer hairballs, better poo, etc. It's more pricey but we decided its worth it. Good luck with your BD, sounds like you've got a good chance!

My temp did rise again, FF gave me crosshairs again but I'm more inclined to think this is O if it stays up just based on how much it rose and more matched my previous cycle patterns. I also felt an unusual sharp pain on my right side, I had never been aware enough to feel O pain before but maybe that was it. Definitely wasn't bowel. If I did O yesterday, and we BD'd yesterday morning, do you think I'm in the game? I haven't had much CM at all lately.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay what are hot spots? ive heard of it and I have medicine for it. Have no idea what it is. Sadie has these little warts all over her back. Theyre itchy and shes always trying to dig at them. I think shr needs a cortisone shot. Good luck with the BD tonight! hopefully it's a winner so make it good ;)

Alyssa like Linds said, maybe youre preggers? wow what a reward that would be for how patient you've been. Keep us posted!

My boobs still dont hurt. sometimes I feel dtuff through them but barely anything. if I push in on my nipples they feel tender, but thats it. My dr office opens at 830. thinking about calling around 845/9. hope all is good. I had a little spotting yesterday after the pap but nothing since. yay!


----------



## babydust818

Omg omg omg omg!!! Hcg is 16,478!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

omg am I having twins?! thats high for 5 weeks!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Wow, Rach! maybe you're further along than you thought?? Have they talked about a scan yet? You should be able to see something by now!! That's awesome!!! 
Hot spots are basically just itchy spots on the dog that he digs at until it bleeds. I don't know how they start but I need to figure out how to get them to stop!! We may try the blue buffalo food like Alyssa suggested. I think he's just really sensitive in general. 

Alyssa - I'll be curious to see your temp tomorrow! Does look more along the lines of your previous chart!


----------



## pinksmarties

Bloody hell Rach those numbers are fantastic. Will you get more bloods done? Did they suggest when you may get a scan wow soooo exciting!!!

Alyssa - glad your little cat is doing better and fingers crossed this is your ov, if it is then the morning bd was perfect timing. How did the inspection go?

Linds - sounds like the timing might make it your month too, glad your are feeling so great about this cycle after the mirena. I think it is probably the way to go with the crying as difficult as it is. It seem though it is working so far. I have read they do rebel on the 4/5th night so hang in there.

afm - tbh yesterday and today have been awful. I was soo tired as B had another bad night, so much coughing he made himself sick which meant changing his gro bag, clothes and sheets twice. I think I have caught whatever he has, pink eye, sore throat bad, cough and tummy pains so even when he did sleep in between coughing I couldn't. Got to work this morning and burst out crying. So far tonight he has been a lot more settled and usually by now I have been in a few times so fingers crossed we both have a better night.


----------



## babydust818

my God Sam. I feel so bad for you and B. I wonder why the heck he keeps getting sick? do u think it's daycare? couldnt imagine taking care of a baby feeling that bad yourself. I hope you both get some rest tonight. 

im def thinking im further than dr said. im thinking more like 6w1d. he said he feels confident about the numbers that I dont need blood drawn again tmrw. he said he was surprised they were that high!! I do still have to go for glucose test. my bbs feel more tender today if I push on my nipples. yay to that. I am so excited I want to scream it to the world!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Wow, Rach! Those numbers are great! Maybe it is twins... When will you get a scan?

My temp dropped this morning. I bought a Clearblue digital opk kit and used it this morning, I got a positive, but no way to know if my LH is just always high. My boobs were really tender yesterday and this morning, maybe that's an O symptom. Ugh, going nuts. I hate PCOS. It feels very unfair that my body is only giving me less than half the chances to conceive than I should have by not ovulating! Doc appt in a month...

Oh, and the septic failed inspection. Waiting to hear what the realtor/lawyers/sellers say.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - how's poor B? how are you?? It is just the worst having your little one sick and when you're sick on top of that - it's unbearable!! Can you get in to see a doctor? Oakley has been sick non-stop since he started daycare until the past week - and we'll see how long this lasts!! We're only 1 week off of antibiotics at this point so I'm expecting the snotty nose to show back up soon!! When do you get your bloodwork back from the NT scan? Next scan is 20 weeks? 

Rach - That's so fantastic you don't need to go for more bloodwork but did he mention a scan?? I want to see that little bean or beans!!

Alyssa - :hugs: to you hun!! my goodness - failed septic inspection?! Hopefully it's something they can remedy. When we moved into this house the pipe from the house to the septic tank was broken and the bank (foreclosure) was able to fix it and now everything works fine - so hopefully it's something like that for you! Typically when septic inspections fail the seller HAS to fix it because they will have to condemn the house if it is not remedied! 
As for O - Crazy you get so many + OPKs, I guess with PCOS your body is just constantly trying to O. I think you need a vacation and you'll get pregnant!! :) 
How's kitty?? 

AFM - had a definitely positive OPK last night and this morning. My temp was up a bit this morning but I slept through my alarm and took my temp an hour late, so I don't really know if that is right. We BD'd last night - so we'll see!! 
Oakley's slept good two nights in a row - feels good to get some rest!


----------



## pinksmarties

Alyssa - sorry the inspection failed but I can see what Linds means so hopefully all is not lost. I can't imagine how frustrating it is for you with the pcos, the sysmptoms of ov sound good so maybe happening very soon?

Linds - fingers crossed your +ve opk leads to a +ve hpt. You are just showing off now, 2 good nights sleep bliss -lol!!!

Rach - how are you feeling today. When is the scan we need to see little beanie! As sfor B constantly being ill I think part of it is mixing with other kids in nursery but he was like this even before he went.

afm - B did sleep better had a big coughing fit again but no sickness, gave him some ibuprofen and he slept 4 hours! I however am feeling really bad. I should be at work today but can hardly swallow, sore throat, swollen neck, coughing. 

Got the letter in this morning, tests came back as low risk but there is no numbers attached e.g 1 in 5000. My Last one with B was 1 in 26,000. I am tempted to phone up to see if I can get the numbers as I think they consider anything low risk above 1/150.

Next scan 5th March I'll be 20+4 and can find out the gender then too.


----------



## babydust818

Sam that is great that B slept for 4 hours. That's awful you arent feeling good. You need to stay home if youre feeling that bad. I hope you both start feeling better. Id call the dr too and ask what the ratio is too. Just to ease your mind.

Lindsay woohoo to Oing. Hope you caught it!

Alyssa with your symptoms sounds like you did O or AF is coming. Either way I hope something happens for you so you know what is going on. How did septic inspection go?

afm just sitting in the waiting room. had to drink that stuff. my God was it delicious. was fruit punchh flavored. really did taste like Hawaiian punch lol. boobs dont feel tender today :/ I do feel a little nauseous. im gonna ask before I leave about an ultrasound. I hope they can do an early one.


----------



## pinksmarties

I didn't go in to work, just couldn't do it, even if I felt okay enough I am still a walking germ hotel! Can't complain too much as this is the first cough/cold I have had in a long time. Went to the Chemist to see if I could get anything for my throat as I know there is so much you can't have but again nothing - argh.

Glad the juice tasted nice, will you get the results today? I really hope they will offer you an early scan.


----------



## babydust818

not sure if I get results today or not. I've only saw the lady that draws blood. havent seen the nurse or dr. I hope I can get in soon for scan. 

do you guys ever sit here and think you dont have enough symptoms for this to go good? I feel normal just tired. I just worry...


----------



## pinksmarties

I think thats just normal especially after loss. My boobs have hardly been sore at all this pg and even with b I remember poking nad prodding them to see if they were tender. Even if you get no symptoms doesn't mean its all bad. With my frist pg, I had such sore boobs even my t-shirts hurt, peeing every 5 mins, no ms though and that didn't end well so it doesn't necesarily mean good things. You'll hopefully feel reassured when you get your scan.


----------



## confusedprego

Why do they want you to do a glucose testing now? Is that so they have a baseline?? Hope they get you in for a scan soon! And we all doubt every pregnancy no matter how good of a feeling we have with it! I would be sitting on the couch crying some nights because I hadn't thrown up that day when I was pregnant with Oakley lol. Or squeezing my boobs telling Kirk they didn't hurt. Looking back it was so silly but so understandable at the same time! Everything is going to be perfect for you, hun, just try to sit back and enjoy being pregnant! 

Sam - you poor thing!! Did you still drop B off at daycare so you could rest properly??


----------



## babydust818

a lot of people have been asking me why i got m glucose test so early and honestly... i don't know lol. The dr was the one who wanted it done and said he wanted to take all precautions from my history. I think he just likes to get to the point. I think it may have to do with some of my family members having history of diabetes. also since im bigger than your average that could put me at risk. shoukd be fine considering I just had it done at work 2 months ago.. I asked the nurse if it was okay to tan and she said no. So that is all done with lol. I guess a spray tan will have to work for the wedding! I asked when will i get the results and she said tmrw. Then i asked since i had 2 MCs in the past... can i get an early scan. She said her and the Dr talked about that and was thinking of maybe letting that happen. She said tmrw when he calls me with the results he will let me know about an ultrasound. I sure hope they let me come in at like 8 weeks! 

Thanks for the input on symptoms. I just feel too good to be pregnant if ya know what i mean. I am exhausted right now though. I think i'm gonna take a nap!!


----------



## confusedprego

They usually do scans at 8 weeks anyway at my doc office. They give one between 6.5-7 weeks if you've had previous losses before as well as the 8 week scan, so hopefully it'll work the same for you and you can get in any day now! :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I am pretty confident I FINALLY o'd! Strong physical symptoms, positive OPK yesterday morning and evening that was NEGATIVE this morning plus a significant temp jump! Of course, time will tell, but if I did, we BD'd 3x in the 36 hour window... I'd say that's giving it our best shot. Feeling more positive and hoping that this cycle will end in two weeks either way...


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, Alyssa!! Looks good! Hope you did too - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! I just got a negative OPK this morning so if we both caught the egg we'd deliver around the same time!! I did the temp corrector on my temp yesterday - wish I had taken it at the right time but I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday since my temp was up this morning, so we'll see! 

How's everyone else doing?? Any weekend plans?? 

Rach - test results?

I'm taking Mr. O Back to the doc this morning to get his ears rechecked. Wish I could have them do his 18 month checkup at the same time that is scheduled for a week from Monday but they have weird rules with having them come no earlier than 18 months. I'll ask anyway!


----------



## babydust818

alyssa that is wonderful!! wow if you and linds both get PG you will be due around the same time!!! WEEEEE!!!! is Rob happy about all the BD hes been getting LOL

lindsay I hope all is clear with oakleys ears. 

afm I woke up at 4am to pee and once I stood up I felt AWFUL. thought I was gonna puke. I went back to bed and it doesnt matter how tired I am.. my body wants me up around 8. I dont get it. I fell asleep 4 times yesterday. im laying in bed right now havent gotten up yet but I already feel off. I hope it's MS. im ready for it.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave:
Sorry I have been absent. Its been so crazy and still trying to get things organized at my house after work.

Rach - don't worry about the symptoms. I didn't have many either other than dry mouth in the beginning.. then the nausea set in :( You're numbers look great. This pregnancy I actually tried not to think about it much and keep my mind on other things. It actually made the time go by faster. 

Sam - Happy Belated Birthday! :cake: Sorry you and B are not feeling well. You definitely should not go into work if you feel crummy. Stay home, get some rest, and try to get better faster!!

Lindsay - Hope you caught that egg this month! I really think you guys are ready and whatever happens will happen. How is it going with the other house?

Alyssa - Our bodies can be so uncooperative can't they!!?? It's so frustrating. I would say you should try to BD that day if you get a spike and then at least every other day just in case. Don't get frustrated you will get your rainbow, for some of us, it just takes a littl more work. :hugs:

AFM - 30 weeks today!! Ugh! I need to get cracking on my baby stuff!!
Finally got my registries set up. It was a lot of work but I feel pretty good about it now. We decided on the City Mini GT stroller, now just trying to decide on a carseat. I am down to the Graco Snugride35, Chicco Keyfit 30 or Britax B-safe. Any of you girls have any experience with those? 
Chris and I also went to our first Childbirth class on Tuesday. It's a weekly class for 3 nights (3 hours each). Definitely good information, especially for the guys because they really need to understand what we have to go through. There are a couple other classes I want to sign up for too.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm actually trying really hard not to think about getting preggers right now, but rather just for this cycle to end... It's too hard to think about any other way. I do wish you luck, Linds! 

Rach, I hope you feel better... At the same time, I totally understand wishing for morning sickness!

Jess, glad things are going well for you!!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - WOOHOO to being 3/4 of the way done!! Not too long and you will get to meet your little peanut!! Baby is now the size of a cucumber (wow!!). That is so awesome. Glad you got your registries done. They're a pain in the butt for sure because you have to made decisions LOL. You settling nicely into your new home? I saw you got a roomba! Jealous.

Girls i'm such a worry wart. When i went pee and i also went poo and when i wiped i saw light pink and a lot of CM. Now both my ovaries are going back and forth with little pains. I hope the dr calls soon...


then again... it was my first bowel movement since the pap. so maybe it's left over from that?


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I know what you mean about not getting your hopes up! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you anyway ;-) any update on the septic stuff? How's kitty? 

Rach - I had tons of cm with Oakley..so much I had to wear a liner most days. Your ban us just settling in or your cervix is still irritated from the pap. There's more blood flow down there right now so a little bit of pink is nothing to worry about. I would mention it to the doctor to make yourself feel better but I think it's ok  

Jess - congrats on 30 weeks! So exciting!  we still have people interested in the house but no progress...hope we get some more showings this weekend! 

How you feeling, Sam? 

Mar - getting more sleep yet? 

Afm - I'm nervous if we caught the egg and I'm nervous if we didn't!


----------



## babydust818

I feel a little relieved. I was preparing dinner in the crockpot and started to feel real sick. I went into the bathroom and sat next to the toilet and nothing happened. I started breaking a sweat. After i was feeling better i started to do dishes and same thing happened except that time i actually tried to puke for a sec. Nothing came up. More like dry heaved. Started breaking a sweat again lol. Is that MS?!


Just called the Dr and they said my glucose came back good and my HCG is increasing. I'll have an ultrasound Thursday (23rd) at 915am!!!! YAYYY!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo!! yay for a scan set up!!


----------



## babydust818

ive noticed my boobs dont hurt at all until after I take my bra off. all day I havent wore a bra and my boobs havent hurt. I go to the store and wore a bra for like 3 hrs and once I took it off they hurt. anyone else experience this?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, my temp dropped again. I guess no O. Peanut is sneezing a lot again, vet on Tuesday. Oh well. I'm going to take a little break for awhile... I'll update in a few days. Good luck and feel good to all!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - everything is sounding great for you! I was then same way, I would feel like I could puke but usually never did. It's like you pray for symptoms but then when you gave them you wonder how you will get through them!!! You and I will have appointments and scans at the same time next week... My growth scan is the 23rd at 9:30am :thumbup:

Alyssa - a weird chart could be a good sign! I am keeping everything crossed for you!!! 

Linds, Sam - how are your LO's feeling. I bet this is a tough time of year with them and all the cold weather! 

Mar - how is little Aria? 

Kelsey, Mel - how are you girls doing? 

AFM - Chris and I went to Babies R Us last night to try to finalize the car seat, ugh it was awful! Not sure if they didn't have the right stroller adapter or what but the car seat would not fit snug in the stroller! We tried for an hour, it was so frustrating! I need to call a Baby Jogger today.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess we have the graco snugride 35 and its easy enough to use but we havent been thrilled with the stroller....the wheels dont allow for much of a rough surface. We are considering getting a different stroller for the next baby. Kirks brother has the britax one and he really likes it but they complained about some foam piece they had to put in it when their baby was born that it was really difficult to do! I dont know about the other one you mentioned. I prefer kirks brothers car seat for ease of carrying it than the graco we have but overall I've been happy with ours.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay - which car seat does Kirks brother have? When you say the Snugride is not as easy to carry, is that because of the weight or is it bulky?


----------



## MarHunting

We also have the Snugride 35. I like it alright...it is lighter than my nephew's carseat (which is a Pegprggo). 

Ariah has been sleeping pretty well. Last week we got 3 nights in a row of 8.5 hr stretches, one 7 hour stretch and then since her first shots, 6 hr stretches (not horrible). She is currently 12 lbs 5 oz. Woot woot!


----------



## confusedprego

I think ours is just a bit bulkier and maybe a bit heavier than the Britax one. I'm pretty sure the Britax one is more expensive. I think the Britax one is narrower than the Graco one so it's easier to carry it on your arm. I'm pretty small, so the smaller the better but that might not be true for baby safety! They get pretty heavy while they're still in the car seat so it can get awkward carrying them while you're trying to carry a million other things too. But, I do like our Graco one - especially after hearing Kirk's brother and his wife complain about whatever foam piece they had to put in the seat when Cash was first born. I think they all have their pro's and con's. If our stroller was better, I think I would be more sold on the Graco one but it sounds like you have a stroller picked out already. 

Alyssa - I see your temp is dipping - maybe that means AF is going to show pretty soon! Fingers crossed you can move on soon! 

Rach - After I O - I have that relief feeling when I take my bra off at the end of the day and that got REALLY intense when I was pregnant with Oakley and even with the latest pregnancy. I think the boobs thing is from the progesterone (at least for me!). 

AFM - I finally went and got my blood taken on Friday so they can check the box that I'm not pregnant but who knows - I might be going back in a couple weeks - I think we timed this month pretty well with BD the day before and day after O according to FF. We'll see!! Of course as soon as we decided to not prevent my mom and a former coworker tell me about potential jobs for me, so we'll see how that all works out! 
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and hopefully some of you get tomorrow off in the states!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Here's my 30 week pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydust818

beautiful bump Jessie. absolutely gorgeous!!!!

I have been feeling so down the last 12 hours. have felt no symptoms the last 2 days. I am just so scared of the worst. I just want to cry! I shouldn't feel this way with good numbers. just wish I could feel all these symptoms like everyone else.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - you look absolutely wonderful, what a fab bump and bump pic. Can't help with the car seats as apart from britax I don't recognise any of the names. If it helps any though we ended up with a icandy pram and a maxicosi car seat that you can fit to the chassis if popping out for a short time rather than using the carrycot.

Rach - huge :hugs: hun. PG after loss is so hard. I remember my early pg with B and being so scared of every non twinge/no symptoms yet deep down still being positive all would be okay and it messed with my mind. My boobs were never that sore with B or this pg, and like I mentioned before ms didn't really start for me till 6 weeks. Hcg as you know doubles roughly every 2-3 dyas and its very typical for symptoms to appear as hcg rises then seemingly disappear for a couple of days as the body gets used to the new rise in hcg, then it starts again. One friend on here nausea /sickness only happened every 3rd day! Any chance they could move the scan forward a few days to reassure you? parl is hard but you'll get there,

Linds- fingers crossed it all sounds well timed. Typical isn't it when trying for a bfp people start telling you about job opportunities. Thing is if you were to get your bfp there will still be other opportunities out there. Did you get more veiwings this weekend?

Alyssa - more hugs. I just wish your body would decide one way or the other what it was doing, I can't imagine the frustration of long unpredictable cycles. Is this lenght of cycle the usual for you? Hope your cat is feeling a bit better.

Mar - glad ariah is doing so well in her routine.

Hi Kels.

afm - it 4.30 am and I am up again as I can't sleep due to all my coughing (as well as B's) and seriously bunged up nose however it is slightly better than it was a few days ago.

OH is home -yay!! It was so lovely to see B's face light up seeing his daddy and saying dad/dadda again. 

I think we also had our first few steps yesterday as we got him to walk between us. He has been looking much more confident on his feet standing unaided, crouching down to play then standing straight up with no wobbles etc, he has also been standing between 2 nearby toys and you could see him assessing the situation and thinking about taking a step before changing his mind!! Once or twice he has taken one step towards me then fallen into his crawl. But last night he was taking at least 3-4 very small and wobbly steps before lunging into our arms!!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach - so sorry you are feeling this way! Like Sam said, PG after a loss is so hard and you start to doubt everything. Just try to stay as positive as possible through this and just embrace being preggo!! You finally got here girl! We can't change the outcome so might as well stay positive! 

Sam - yeah for little B taking his first steps! How exciting! Before yin know it he will be all over the place! So sorry you are feeling sick! I hope you and B get better soon! Is OH home too because he's sick?


----------



## babydust818

thank you girls!! I woke up this morning not feeling the greatest. hope that's a good thing. idk what id do without you all.


sam woohoo go little B for being such a big boy!! awww. im so glad OH is home now too. how are you feeling btw? still sick?

jess wow 67 days to go. That is crazy!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - you look amazing, hun!! Gosh, I always think of your journey and it makes me so happy to see you here!! Can't wait until that little peach is in your arms!! Did you decide on a carseat??

Rach - We all went through those days where we were convinced something was wrong even though all signs were pointing to everything being just fine! The scan on Thursday should help you sleep better at night, for sure! and whatever you do - don't google ANYTHING right now! 

Sam - you poor thing - sounds like me and Oakley a few weeks ago. Gosh that cold was terrible! We had one showing this weekend but no feedback. I think we'll start talking to the woman that wants to rent it pretty soon now. Otherwise, we'll be putting it up for sale or rent just to get some income on the property again. I have money set aside for two mortgages but would (obviously) rather not touch it if I don't have to! 

Alyssa - how you doing, hun?? 

Mar - sounds like you're doing great with getting Ariah on a good sleep cycle - will you go back to work? How long are you planning to wait before Ariah gets a sibling?! :) 

AFM - I'm home today for MLK Day and looks like I'll be home tomorrow too with winter storm watch for 5+ inches of snow which will paralyze DC, haha. 
Little Man is still sleeping right now, wondering if he was up last night and I just didn't hear him. He's usually up by now!


----------



## babydust818

are you enjoying your snow day Lindsay? I am! :)


----------



## confusedprego

We're having a great snow day! Oakley has already been out in it twice but now the temperature has dropped and bunch and I think it's a bit too cold for him - plus it's really windy and we've gotten at least 6 inches of snow so it's going to get tough for him to run around in it! 
I made some broccoli cheddar soup and put some pulled chicken in it for a late lunch - totally delicious! I've been eating all day - I need to go back to work so I'll stop eating haha. I worked from home Thursday, was off Friday and Monday, and now we have the snow day today so I'm getting a bit stir crazy! 
How are you feeling??


----------



## MarHunting

Linds you're hilarious... there will be no thinking about more babies for at least a year. We can revisit this topic in 2015. I'm looking forward to just focusing on Ariah for the next 8 months - I go back to work October 1. booooo! Unless an unexpected job opportunity arises, I plan to take all the time. IF something comes up, I'll let my husband take whatever time is left in the year off.
Plus this year is already busy enough. I'm in two weddings in September.. I really want to focus on getting back in shape and I cant wait to play my sports, drink some drinks and enjoy my body to myself. Between my miscarriage Oct 2012 and my pregnancy with Ariah it was like I was actually pregnant for an entire year straight. that's stressful!


----------



## babydust818

Mar sounds like you got it all planned out. That's good. I understand about wanting to have your body back for a little while. You so deserve it! :)

Lindsay that sounds like a wonderful fun filled day with your little squirt!! I saw the pic of him outside. He is so adorable! I hear ya about the eating thing. Seems like when i'm home is when my taste buds seem to unleash. It sucks! Right now i want chocolate.

I keep thinking the scan is tmrw lol. I can't wait! Just 38 hours!!!!! Woohoo!!! Go beany, go! I think everything is gonna be okay :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone.. Rach, I hope you're doing well. Jess, you look amazing! Sam, how are you feeling?? Must be nice to be out of the 1st tri. Linds, how are you feeling about this cycle? Mar, are you sleeping? I'm using Rob's netbook and the internet is funky so sorry for the formatting.

Quick update for me: still no O. I'm really upset about it and it's hard to be on here and talk about it, but I appreciate the chart stalking. Took Peanut back to the vet again today... we took her off the cipro Friday night and her symptoms are way worse. Switching to chloramphenicol... yes, Linds, I'm getting her bloods drawn every two weeks and using gloves to handle it. No aplastic anemia for me! (aka we're on to the serious stuff... pseudomonas is highly resistant. Outlook isn't great for her but trying to stay positive... she's eating really well, at least.) The owners of the house we are trying to buy seem to want to move on fixing the septic, which is good, but the weather means the ground may freeze over again (thawed in our weeks of warmer weather), which means we will have to wait. Frustrated. Tonight I found out my dad has prostate cancer. They caught it early, which is better than the alternative. It just seems like things keep hitting new comic lows. At least I have a doc appointment in 3.5 weeks, and I am fairly confident that with my cycle being as crazy as it has been, he will be willing to put me on something to make me ovulate. Sam, I never ever got regular cycles as a teen/early adult and went on BCPs when I was 20. Didn't worry about it until we wanted a baby, then came off in November, had my period in December, had another in April, had my MC in September (nothing between), got a little more regular which my doc originally attributed to the metformin but which I now think was due to the MC, and now... well, the shortest my cycle could be is 70 days. Very depressing to think that if it continues like this, I'll have at most 4-5 chances a year to conceive. Sorry, I don't want to bring the thread down, just wanted to let you all know what was up. I'll probably be on intermittently in the next few days/weeks. Thanks for everyone's love and support. I am giving it right back to you girls!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Alyssa!

This is exactly what we're here for! Feel free to vent and do whatever you need to here! Great news the sellers want to fix the septic for you! Sorry about your kitty! Gosh! I hope this round of antibiotics will do the trick! 

I can't imagine the doctor wouldn't give you some clomid or something like that to help you ovulate - your situation is exactly why those drugs were developed! There are so many ladies on BnB that have gotten successful pregnancies thanks to clomid! Kelsey is one of them, actually! So, before you know it, you'll be growing a little bean of your own! Your longest cycle was 70 days? You're at least getting close to the end! Didn't your doctor want to see you on CD60 if you got there without ovulating? Or you want to wait it out to avoid the pills that induce AF?

I don't know how I feel about this cycle. I think we timed it great so we have a good shot. We have been really fortunate in that we get pregnant very easily, so I'm thinking if we don't get pregnant this cycle then it might be sign that now is not the best time and take February off - although I'm not sure I'll be able to convince Kirk to do that! We're just scared if we keep having miscarriages, how long it will take to get things sorted out before we have another successful pregnancy. After losing the first one, we thought it was just a fluke but we're starting to think there may be a bigger problem - but who knows! It just seems like you ladies are the only ones that I have ever talked to that have gone through a miscarriage. I have tons of friends with kids and none of them have ever had a miscarriage. I don't get it...sorry for the rant!!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and poor booger has croup! scariest sound coming out of that child that I've ever heard! Even with a foot of snow outside I was almost begging Kirk to take us to the ER for him and then I googled it and felt kind of silly! ha! It's an infection in their voice box so it just sounds really bad. I turned the shower on really hot and we sat in the bathroom for 15 min and then he was fine as long as he could sleep on me. So, I didn't get much sleep but that's ok - I know it made him feel better to sleep on me. He's asleep now so I'm going to go lay down! Hope everyone is doing well today!!


----------



## babydust818

Linds - i am a firm believer about timing. I think timing is everything. If it wasn't suppose to happen, the pregnancy ends. I think we're always destined to have that baby again later on in life, but at the right time. I know there's soo much more to it for certain people. I'm thinking for you is just divine timing. Same for myself. I was never checked out for PCOS or endometriosis, so who knows... maybe when i was overweight i had PCOS? My cycles were irregular, etc. Now i can't help but wonder if it was just timing. That God had a chart set up for me to accomplish some things first before giving me my rainbow. Okay, so you got to get a glimpse of my crazy mind! I over think everything. lol. If it doesn't work for you this cycle, just know that very very soon you're gonna have that baby! You're destined to. I believe it will definitely be in the upcoming months ahead. Maybe even right now! :)

Alyssa i'm so sorry you're going through all this heartache. I understand you needing a break and taking time for yourself from bnb. I've had to do that quite a few times in the past. I remember it being so hard seeing everyone get a BFP, except me. Then the next thing i know my cat was sick too. Then my mom thought she had cancer in her mouth. It was just an ongoing battle. I felt like i had this dark cloud over me and i wasn't ever going to be happy again. Right now you're being tested. I know we all hate it. We never know how long this test will last, but you will come out much stronger. There's not a whole lot i can say to you right now to make you feel better, but i do know talking about it helps a lot. Don't ever be hesitant to vent to us girls. You're apart of our bnb family and we certainly care about you. I have struggled so much trying to get pregnant and going through all them downs before getting to this point. So please know you can relate to me. Sending many positive thoughts and prayers your way. I hope your cat gets better. It's so hard seeing them struggling. You're a good fur mommy! Don't ever forget that. Oh and your dr should def be able to get you on Clomid. My dr was getting ready to put me on it after my wedding. Kels got pregnant with her princess with Clomid. I don't believe it was the first cycle, but she did end up getting her rainbow!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: All went well today!!! The US tech told me baby would be 1/5 of an inch, but baby was 1/4 of an inch! Little bigger than she expected. She said i'm right where i need to be. That my EDD is still gonna be Sept 12. I asked if there was 2 and she said no lol. She zoomed in on the baby and i heard the heartbeat! :cloud9: Seems so much more real now. I am over the moon!!!! I have a dr appt with my Dr. on Feb 11. Not real sure what for. I guess to see how i'm doing. The tech didn't say how many bpm the heartbeat was, but i was happy to just hear it! Andrew and i teared up. We are so excited!!! Makes it harder for me to hold the news in!
 



Attached Files:







us123.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 7









us123(2).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry been mia for the last few dyas I have lurked but as soon as I go to post B wakes up.

Rach - that is such wonderful news and just look at your little beanie!!! So very, very happy for you both I could burst!!!! No wonder you want to shout it from the roof tops. Are you going to hold off till the wedding?

Will try to post more later I was just lurking for an update from Rachel (I am at work!!)


----------



## confusedprego

Yayyyyy rach!  I am just stalking too. Poor o has a fever of 102 today...:-( taking him to the doc tonight. I'll try to write more later.


----------



## pinksmarties

B in bed so I'll write quick!!

Rach - Thats so great you got to hear the hb they never really let us here it with our scans but you can see the hb flickering away. Do you have another scan planned or will they make that appointment after seeing your Doc?

Linds - hope O is okay, let us know how it goes at the Drs. What dpo do you think you are? will you wait for af or test early - fingers crossed. I don't have any one in RL to talk to about the mc's I don't think you have to wait long for a bfp and I have a good feeling the next one will be just fine.

Alyssa - that is what these forums are for, to talk about how things are and how you feel, thats if you are able to talk about it. :hugs: We are here for you. I hope the new antibiotics help your fur baby. Sorry to hear about your Dad, its good they got it early, we see lots of men with early treatment of prostate cancer and the outcome is very good. I know it a shock but hopefully he'll get the treatment needed and will be okay but I bet its been a big shock to you and your family.

Jess - how are you feeling? What have you been thinking about with regards the birth etc?

Hi Kels and Mar.

afm - both of us are feeling better although we still have coughs and B is still waking loads at night. I went to a flotation tank and had a hour it took me a while to fully relax as when you are in the bath/pool and floating you still have to support your neck but in the flotation tank the salts do that for you but it is a strange feeling initially. I will probably do it again especially when I am bigger as I can imagine it really beneficial then. I decided to treat myself with my birthday money as I never do and it gets frittered away by day to day money stuff.

B still taking a few steps between us and yesterday he was playing with one toy then did 5 or 6 steps to his play table!!!


----------



## babydust818

hey girls. not feeling too well tonight. anyone know what medicine I should take? I have a fever of 99.6 and cold chills. I can't sleep even though I'm so tired. idk what to do.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - take Tylenol it will help the fever and that should help you starting to feel better. Sorry you don't feel well!! 

Oakley has another set of ear infections in both of his ears again tonight. He's the worst I've ever seen him today and won't sleep unless he's touching me. Have him asleep on the couch next to me right now. I feel so badly for him!! They started talking about tubes in his ears tonight but said he'll need another set of infections before they'll get more serious about it. I work with an Ear Nose and Throat doctor at work that I've shot an Email off to to see if he could sneak a peek at Oakley's ears tomorrow if he has a free moment *fingers crossed!!*. 

Alyssa - I forgot to mention to you that my dad had prostate cancer that was caught early as well and that was at 15 years ago and he's cancer free doing great. I know it's never easy to hear the "C" word but there are great treatments out there!!

Sam - woohoo for B walking!! AND for you both starting to feel better!! Are you starting to get a bump yet?! I'm 7DPO and I'm a chronic tester - I did my first test this morning, wasn't surprised it was negative


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - there isn;t much you can take just paracetamol. I was DESPERATE last week and was almost begging the pharmacist for something even though I knew I couldn't take much. Hope it passes quickly as being ill and not taking anything for it sucks big time.

Linds - lol thought you might have tested! I keep forgetting you have your FF chart in your sig. Poor O, I really hope this will be the last time he get ear infections, poor little man. I hope he gets seen by the ENT bloke, I got B's eye seen as least its the perk of the job/work!

afm - no bump as I have so much more flab now than I did with B that you can't tell and probably won't for a good while. I know they say you sometimes show sooner but I won't be able to comapre. Becasue of that I haven't taken any bump shots as I feel so fat and theres nothing to see anyway.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - how you feeling, hun?? 

Sam - don't worry about the extra flab - we all have it post-baby! I keep telling myself I won't gain so much weight next time! I gained almost 50lbs, last time! I've been fortunate and I'm back to pre-preggo weight but my body is most definitely not the same as it used to be. I appreciate my body so much more after pregnancy though, it was tougher to get the weight off than I expected! I bet you look great and I hope you'll show us a bump pic soon!! :) 

AFM - Mr. O is OK, I guess. He slept in our bed last night because he couldn't tear himself away from me or Kirk. Plus, I could just tell he was in so much pain that I didn't want him far away. He seems a bit better this morning. Still really clingy but not randomly crying all the time. He's on a stronger antibiotic this time but the ENT doctor I know at work said he could see him around lunchtime today - yay! I'll let you guys know what he says - hoping he'll go ahead and do tubes but he'll probably want to wait until further through the cold season. :/


----------



## babydust818

Aww YAY to B for taking more steps! Such a big boy!! :cloud9: Don't worry about the flab. After this baby you'll be able to get it into gear and lose however much you want. It all takes time and you'll get there! Just enjoy the pregnancy until then :) <3

Lindsay i'm glad you can get little O in to get his ears looked at. It's so great you know dr's here and there that can help you out :) I bet it's awful to see your baby in pain and not being able to do much to help them out.. :( I hope he starts feeling better soon.

AFM i had Andrew go get Tylenol last night. I took 2 and about 45 mins later my fever broke and i almost felt instantly better. This morning my ears are so plugged, but my chest feels better as far as phlegm. I put vicks vapor rub on my chest and throat which seemed to help break up the phlegm. I seriously thought i was going to die last night lol. So weird to feel so bad and know there's not much you can do! I only took the 2 tylenol. I don't want to take anymore than i have to. I already feel guilty for taking the 2. I hope i continue to feel better. Something weird is after the US yesterday it seemed like i felt a little bit more symptoms. I felt a little more nauseous and felt A LOT of stretching under my belly button and lower back. I had lost my entire appetite. I've been eating nonstop lately, but yesterday i felt yucky. Idk if it was baby related or just feeling like crap? Maybe i had the flu? Idk! Just thought it was weird.


----------



## confusedprego

I bet you felt nauseous from whatever bug you had. Hopefully you've kicked it and you'll be back to your normal self before you know it! Are you going to do a NT scan for downs?


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 7 WEEKS RACHAEL!!! What a beautiful beautiful ultrasound, I'm thinking.....girl for you! What are you guys thinking?!?! What about names!?!? Doesn't the u/s just make it so much more real!?!?!? Sorry you're not feeling well, it's the worst because you can't take anything except stupid Tylenol...feel better soon hun! Less than 2 months now till the big day!! Does your family all know about baby T yet?!
Alyssa sorry you have so much stress going on right now! I can't believe how long they make you wait before they medically intervene! That has to be torture!! :( Yes, the girls are right. Clomid got me my Khloe, and it took 4 rounds, but thank God for it! Hope your kitty gets better, and prayers to your dad, how scary!
Jess---what a beautiful bump!! You are just a gorgeous preggo girl---how are you feeling? Are they thinking they'll let you go until your due date or do they give you the option to be induced sooner? So excited for you both...
Lindsay---you poor momma and poor Oakley---croup and an ear infection!?!? :( :( How is he feeling now---did you get his ears re-looked at? I'll look at your chart after I get done posting--how are you feeling about the cycle?
AFM---tubes for Khloe this coming Thursday. Sooo nervous but can't wait for it. Monday we took her in for her SIXTH ear in fection since October. Dr. said she had wall to wall fluid---so no wonder she keeps getting infections, the fluid isn't draining so just keeps getting infected. she started walking about a week ago, and she is really kicking her own [email protected]@---so many bumps and bruises! I'm so trying to not be a helicopter mom, but it's torture how often she hurts herself! Other than that, my chart is scaring me a little this month...I think I actually O'd more like CD 15....and my temp was high today (for me)---hasn't been that high since my last pregnancy. I'm sure I'm just overreacting....


----------



## korink26

Omg, I totally didn't see this whole last page when I was posting for some reason!
Oh Sam you silly girl, you are GORGEOUS, and look at that baby flab with pride---it's our war wounds :) I call my stretch marks, my "Khloe marks".
Lindsay isn't it weird, I'm also pre baby weight but still nothing fits me the same. I STILL haven't had the time or patience to find jeans that fit properly---and the ones I have are all a little too snug. WHAT DID YOU FIND OUT ABOUT OAKLEY?!
Rach, I remember the pulling by my belly button! And actually at some point it started feeling like I had done a ton of sit ups (which ha, me do sit ups?) and my stomach was sore. And if I rolled over and or got up suddenly, sometimes I'd have STABBING/SHOOTING pains in my stomach. Scared me, but it was normal.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach- glad you feel a bit better, Tylenol is safe to take but know what you mean about not wanting to take more then needed. Like Kels says seeing beanie on screen just makes it all the more real so maybe you are noticing the symptoms more.

Kels - oh no poor Khloe another ear infection, so glad they will be able to sort this out for her with tubes and she'll be pain free. I can imagine it will be so scary for you during the op but knowing it is the best for her will be some comfort till you get her back in your arms. B is just starting to take a few steps, how quickly did Khloe get hgoing once she did those first few. B has had lots of bumps and bruises already so kind of expecting more with the walking but its still not easy.

Had a look at your chart - did you bd around the time FF says you ov'd? Well we only bd'd once that whole month(!) not realising that ov was due. 

Linds - What did the ENT doc say?

Hi Jess, Alyssa and Mar.

afm - I put on a lot of weight which I haven;t lost. I ahve mentioned it before but I have been overweight most of my adult life and lost a lot s few years ago. I started the pg with B a size 8-10 (is that 6-8 in US?) and am now 14-16 so although I am not down about my flab as such, and I hope to be much better after this baby is born and lose it again it just means bump pics don't mean the same this time as before.


----------



## babydust818

Sam i won't lie, i am very nervous about the weight gain for myself. Being 315 lbs at one point and coming down to 210 is obviously a huge difference. I am already at 216 bcz the last 10 days i've ate so much. The last 2 days i haven't been as hungry which i hope stays. I don't want to get up past 225 during the whole pregnancy. That's my goal. I need to maintain myself for another 2 months to fit into my wedding dress. They're putting a corset back into it in case i do get a little bigger which makes me feel better. Weight sucks. I hate it so much. I wish we could eat whatever we wanted and never gain a lb.

Kelsey awww thanks so much for all the info! I really hope everything goes smoothly for Khloe. I know she will be much better off that way. Wow 6 infections since Oct? Poor baby girl!! That is so great she is walking though. I know how much running around that means for you though LOL. As far as possible new baby... how exciting would that be since you aren't using any fertility meds and would've all happened on its own. What is meant to be will always find a way! No matter what. Let us know how everything goes with Khloe and your cycle. <3

Lindsay the dr hasn't said anything to me about the testing yet, but i certainly will do it. How do they do it? Did you do it?


----------



## babydust818

girls idk what to do! I want to so badly make an official fb post about the baby but at the same time im like... should I wait? im just so excited. its so hard!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach seeing the hb is great and lessens the odds of anything going wrong. It up to you how you feel if God forbid something wasn't right announcing it. Don't want to put a dampener as I am positive this is your rainbow baby but maybe something to think about. How about waiting till after your next scan? I truly understand why you want to tell the world, I just couldn't do it till I knew things were 'safe'but that's me. Do the important people in your life know now?


----------



## babydust818

andrew hasn't told anyone in his family yet. he's waiting to tell his dad in person. I told my parents and sister and a few friends. im not sure when my next scan is. andrew was talking to the US tech when I was getting undressed and she told him my next scan wouldn't be until 20 weeks pregnant when they can see the gender. I have no clue if that will be true since ive had miscarriages and she just didnt know. but I sure hope I dont have to wait that long. I will go crazy! you'd think they'd want to make sure everything is progressing right.


----------



## pinksmarties

That sounds like an insanely long time. I thought they did NT scans (I know jess got the materni21 test though) and if they do that has to be done around the 12 week mark like we do here. I would have thought you would get at least one more scan after your mc even if its for reassurance. If they are hesitant about it I would really play that angle. Is there no 'standard' practice or do all insurance companies do thing differently - I have no idea how it works over there.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I've been away for a couple days, trying to catch up! 

Rach - what a great u/s pic!!! Sorry you haven't been feeling well but glad the pregnancy is going well!!! Regarding a FB posting, I would wait a little longer for just a big announcement, and just keeping it between family and close friends. It's so hard if something happens after you've made the announcement. They should do your next scan at at least 12 weeks but based on your history (and your own sanity) I would ask to have one about 9/10 weeks. Are you on your work insurance now? 

Lindsay - how is Oakley feeling today? Poor little guy! I would not hold of on TTC, just let whatever happens happen. I usually get preggo easily and it always seemed to take me a cycle or two. I think you've given your body a good rest. 

Sam - how are you feeling this pregnancy? Since you aren't showing yet will you try to keep it from your work longer or do they know? I would not worry about the weight, there will be time for that later! Just embrace that you can eat anything you want for now!!! 

Alyssa - sending you a massive hug girl! You have been through so much! Sorry to hear about your Dad and your kitty! I can understand you needing a break but hang in there. We are here for any and all venting and I really think it helps to get it out! 

Kelsey - 6 ear infections for little Khloe!!?? I hope the tubes do the trick for her. Oh and I am secretly hoping you are preggo this cycle! How exciting if Khloe had a little brother or sister so close in age!!!

Mel - if your stalking, it's getting close for you!! We need an update! 

AFM - had my growth scan Thursday. Everything seems to be looking good with the baby. She was 3lb 14oz which was in the 50-60 percentile. They we a bit concerned about my amniotic fluid as they said it was a bit high. More fluid could cause the baby to grow at a faster rate and result in a bigger baby. They are having me redo to glucose tolerance test, the 3 Hour one, to be sure that I did not develop gestational diabetes late and that is causing the extra fluid. We'll see what happens. If that comes back normal that could just mean big baby so I wonder if they will let me go to term. I am going back for another growth scan at about 35 weeks.


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jess! Your baby isn't such a peanut anymore! I hope all goes well with the glucose test and she's just a big baby. How have you been feeling? Has your crib set been shipped out yet? 

As far as my US tech goes... I wonder if she didn't know about my history of miscarriage. She seemed shocked when I told her this was my first ultrasound. Maybe my dr will have more info on that in Feb. I'm really feeling good about everything. I guess I'm gonna wait it out a little longer to announce. I know what you girls are saying about if something were to happen. Feels like I should already be 10 weeks lol. Man I slept AWFUL last night. I am so tired but my mouth was SO dry and numb that I couldn't swallow or sleep. I'd drink water and wake up 15 mins later and my mouth was bone dry. I think it's bcz of my nose being stuffy and having to breathe out of my mouth. Was just awful.. ugh.


----------



## MarHunting

I only had 2 US my entire pregnancy. One at 7.5 weeks and one at 20. it was intensely stressful!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Mar. Glad to know i may not be alone. I hope they do more than just 2. That would suck.

I'm feeling a lot in ovaries again today. Always worries me bcz you hear so many ppl having ectopic pregnancy. I pray to God i am clear of that. How the heck can you calm yourself through pregnancy? lol.


----------



## babydust818

I can feel like flickering in my uterus, but a painful flicker. Not severe pain, but just uncomfortable and weird.... is it stretching? Almost feels like pressure like i have to pee or poo.. but ik i don't and it's a little painful.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - since they have already seen the baby in your uterus, I'm sure they checked your ovaries and would have noticed an ectopic, so you don't need to stress about that one! I felt like I was going to get af any minute in the early stages of pregnancy and I had the same thing Kelsey was training about with the soreness in my belly and sharp pain later on. My ob does a scan at 8, 20 and 32 and for women with previous miscarriages they do one at 6.5 weeks. The 12 week scan was at a high risk scan place that looks for signs of downs. They should talk to you about that at your next appt. How far along will you be then? 

I don't have much time right now but we got a contract on our house! 

I talked to the ent doc and he said he's willing to do tubes on o now even though he hasn't technically reached all the criteria yet based on how bad his ears are right now. We might wait and see if he has one more and then do it. Hes been so miserable this time that we're tempted to go ahead with it anyway.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay. I was thinking that's what she was doing when she did the vaginal ultrasound. It hurt when she was turning it around my ovaries hurt. Now I feel much better with knowing that's what she did. Always feels great to vent to you girls. I know I'll have plenty more questions lol. Also I think if Oakley is in that much pain I would go ahead with it now. That's up to you and Kirk but that's what I'd do. Any sign on a positive test yet?!?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I had dryness in my mouth too I the beginning and all of those twinges are probably just stretching that your hyper sensitive to due to your losses. When you go to your next appt just tell the doctor your super stressed and if he could do some extra checks for reassurance that would be great. I always tell them at my appointments about my losses, they seem more sensitive after that and do a better job. Also be sure to ask plenty of questions at your appointments and ultrasounds. I hate when u/s techs don't say anything so I always ask a lot of questions about what stuff is on the screen. 

Lindsay - yeah for getting a contract on your house!!! :yipee: I bet you guys are ecstatic! Hope everything goes smoothly! Glad the doc has agreed to do the tubes on Oakley. Why do doctors want to wait so long to do them? I'd there a negative of doing them? 

Alyssa - how are things going with you and the new house purchase?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing?

Oakley is having some quiet time in his room (AKA refusing to take a nap) and seems to be doing a LOT better today! Thank goodness! we were on the verge of taking him to the ER yesterday because we couldn't console him! I finally got him to calm down by plopping him in front of the computer and having him watch some nursery rhymes on youtube - thank goodness for youtube! I don't know what I would do without it!! 

So excited about the contract on the house! There is someone else going to look at it today but we've already ratified the contract sent in yesterday so, it won't do much good. They offered full asking price but with $10,000 at closing. It's the best they can offer based on what they're financially pre-approved for, and they're a firefighter so we were happy to take their offer. They waived the option to get a home inspection but just want the well water tested - which we've done before so shouldn't be anything surprising! So, basically our realtor said the only way the deal would fall through is if he lost his job - so I think it was a great choice to take the contract! SO EXCITED!! i'll be sad to sign away the house as it was our first house together with a lot of memories but I do love this new house and will be glad to relieve us of the financial burden of two mortgages! 

So...I did a test last night and I thought I saw a tiny glimpse of a line and tried to not get too excited and this morning there is definitely a line. Here we go again!! I'm absolutely shocked!! I'm glad I went and got that bloodwork done a week ago so they could get their negative value in case I decide to get my bloods followed this time. I'm not sure if I will or not. We are not telling anyone right away this time, and I'm allowing myself to do a lot of the things I didn't last time as it seems that what will happen will happen regardless of what you do. So, I still went to workout this morning and I'm going to slowly wean myself off of soda. I'm so excited but pretty nervous too!! My EDD based on ovulation is Oct. 9th! 

Kels - I secretly hope you're pregnant too and Alyssa will be shortly after us!

My boss is not being very understanding about everything that's been going on with Oakley lately and wants to have a "chat" with me tomorrow that I'm a bit nervous for! I hope she doesn't upset me (she has a tendency to do that!). Kirk and I have been talking a lot about me staying home for a little while after I graduate, and now that I'm pregnant again, as long as it goes into a successful pregnancy, I think I will still home until we're settled into a good routine with the new baby and then I will start the job search. We'll see though! It's been way too much lately with Oakley always sick, my insane commute and Kirk not being able to take off to help. Everything will work out! I know it!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Lindsay!!! I am soooooo SUPER excited for you!!! :yipee: You're right though whatever is going to happen will no matter what you do so I wouldn't change your routine too much. This pregnancy for me when I did the least, do figure. I think sometimes we just try too hard Nd it doesn't change the outcome anyway. Yeah for the contract on the house!! 

Here's my pic from my u/s Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks - yea I'm really excited! Now I just have to remember to take my prenatal vitamins! I've been bad about it lately, maybe that's why I keep getting so many colds, ugh!

I love your 3D scan of your little one!! Oakley would never gets his hands away from his face for us! And my SIL scanned me so many times and he still didn't give us a good shot! haha!


----------



## korink26

Omg Linds-congrats!! In One ear out the other with your boss-she's not worth the stress! (Easy for me to say, I get upset so easy and can't just shake it). This pregnancy will be it, I know it :) did you have a suspicion you were? Regarding tubes-EVERYBODY I talked to said they wished they hadn't put it off-so do what you feel. Only hang up seems to be insurance approving it. Maybe it's different by you, but here they warned me almost all insurances were rejecting the procedure the first couple times the dr. Submitted it. I think we would have heard by Friday if insurance rejected it, so hopefully we're in the clear. 
Jess, what a lil beauty xoxo
Rach, all your symptoms are soo good and absolutely normal!! Are you thinking boy/girl?! We only get ultrasounds at 12 and 20 weeks unless we get the downs testing at 16 weeks-which we didn't. My dr knew how worried I was and brought a portable scanner with her to my appts so I could peek on the baby. Wasn't a real clear picture, but got to see the baby move and the hb and then I felt better. Maybe see if yours would do something like that? Oh and regarding announcing it-read my post about why women shouldn't have to be afraid of announcing they're pregnant. I love the article-although not sure id be brave enough to announce it early. But if you want to-do it! If something would happen you'd want the support from as many people as possible so why keep it secret? I hated that hardly anybody knew about my miscarriage cuz then I had to constantly listen to people question me when we were going to final have a baby.
Sam Khloe would take a couple steps here and there but about 2 weeks before she really started motoring.
Pretty sure I'm not preg-temp went down today...so I must have OV'd when ff predicted and not when I thought.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone,

Lindsay- congratulations! That's really exciting. Also exciting about the house.

Rach- sounds like you're nervous, but just try to relax and enjoy.

Jess- so exciting you got to see your little one... It's hard to believe you have two months left, you must be ready to pop, but enjoy it!

Sam, how are you doing?

Hi, Mar and Kelsey.

AFM, I'm on CD 61. I'm just going to wait it out, though I feel positively sick about it. At least if I don't O by the time I see the doc Feb 14th, I can take the provera and immediately start a medicated cycle. Two more of my friends announced their pregnancies this week so I'm feeling pretty miserable. One of my friends had a loss last month and got pregnant again already... I am obviously glad for her, but so jealous that she has even had the chance. 

The sellers of the house fixed the septic, we are doing the regular home inspection on Wednesday and should know after that if we can move forward. If that goes well we should be in the clear because we had no trouble with a mortgage last time. 

Peanut seems to be responding really well to this antibiotic. Fingers crossed she continues to do well.

Thanks for all of your support. I will continue to check in, and please know I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - WOW!! Huge congratulations!!! Do we get to see a pic of the tests, I love seeing those lines? Its a good thing to carry on as normal, what will be will be. I hope the meeting isn't too bad and that you are able to stand up for you and Oakley (I don't mean that in a bad way but I know some bosses have a way of belittling their staff) You are so near the end now and in the end its your family and what you want to do that's important. Wonderful news about the house, sounds like it will all be sorted very quickly too!

Rach - as Linds said feel reassured they will have checked for any ectopic worries when they did the US. Everything you are feeling is totally normal with parl and we'll be here for you throughout it all. Sorry I missed the post about weight. It was quite easy for me to slip into bad habits as the nausea/ms with B was so bad it was only crap like lucozade (not sure you have that over there) and sweeties that seemed to help. I wish I had been more careful with my food choices but in the end I did what got me through the early stages. So maybe think about what you are eating but don't feel too bad if you go awol once in a while.

Alyssa - I am sorry there doesn't seem to be a natural end to this cycle. Heres hoping thoiugh the next one if medicated and monitored brings you your bfp. It is so hard hearing about friends pregnancy announcements, it always seems like it happens all at once to everyone you know after a mc. I know I felt very angry to pg work people and some that became pg after my mc's. :hugs: Glad they house situation seems to be working out, hopefully this will be the start (along with your furbaby getting better) to a great year with a bfp.

Kels - thats only a little dip!! If you ov'd earlier then it would be a great LP that you have. Hope the insurance company accepts the Drs recommendation first time, Seems a bit stupid they would reject the advice of the Dr. 

Jess - the scan pic is just wonderful. I did see it on FB and will say again she is just beautiful. Have you any word on the furniture arrival?

afm - BIG NEWS!! I think we have a tooth coming through finally!! We took him swimming today and when he was playing he was looking up at the fountains (I was sat in the water) and I could see this tiny bit of tooth on his top gum! Even OH saw when I pointed it out. Trust B not to follow the 'usual' pattern. I have been looking so much for the bottom ones I never thought it would be the top ones first. He has been waking at night, can't say more than before, but waking with a little scream/cry rather than through coughing/poor breathing. I feel really bad now as I was getting a little frustrated thinking he as just waking for the sake of it as he was used to waking frequently through the cough/cold etc. I have been trying to get a picture but he is less than cooperative lol!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, for B getting a tooth!!! How exciting!! :)

Alyssa - sounds like things are turning around for you. Great news they fixed the septic and finger crossed for your home inspection on Wednesday! So glad to hear your furbaby is coming along and hopefully AF will show just far enough from your apt that they can do an exam and whatever they need to do but they can still give you the clomid for this cycle! Can't wait to hear about your apt, and what they say! 

AFM - I'm already nervous - pregnancy test this morning is about the same as yesterday. I'll try to not get too worried for a couple days as I'm using cheapie tests and I noticed even on Rachael's from a couple weeks ago that her cheapie one was a lot lighter than the FRER, so maybe I should go get some regular tests or MAYBE I should just chill out and lay off the tests for a while. Not sure I have the willpower to do that though


----------



## babydust818

wow I have so much catching up to do but I have little time. 

Jess wow absolutely precious! does it feel more and more real?

Alyssa we're always thinking of you. im sorry about everything you're going through. I know it's hard to see it right now, but it's going to get better.

Sam yay to B cutting teeth!!! has he been fussy lately? that could be why

Kels boo to no pregnancy. 

Lindsay congrats girl!! real happy for ya! youll be about a month behind me :) as far as testing... get ya a frer or answer test. the cheapies seriously don't havr that much ink so thats why it doesn't get dark. use frer tmrw morn and then save the other for a few days laternto see progression. and screw your boss! staying home sounds much better lol


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks, yea, I'm probably just being paranoid. I am kind of bummed - I JUST caught Oakley's cold so I only got one day of good cold meds in before I got the + test, ha that was one of the reasons I took a test so early! Well that and I'm a testing addict!! :) My boobs are freaking KILLING me - so I'll hold onto that for hope now


----------



## MarHunting

hurray for October babies!! Congrats Linds. 
So far 2014 is a GOOD one. Keep'm coming ladies!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Ok - here are the latest tests. From top to bottom - Sunday, Monday, and Today. You can probably see why I was nervous yesterday but looking better today. I didn't get a chance to go out to get any FRERs yesterday. I'll try to get some today but I'm feeling a bit better that today's is a good bit darker than yesterday. 

My cold is in full swing. I went out and got some ZICAM but after googling, I don't think I will be taking it - womp womp :dohh: I must say though - breath right strips are my new favorite thing for nighttime!!! I slept so much better last night and it even seemed to help with my cough!
 



Attached Files:







20140128_052547.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babydust818

yay Lindsay! it's getting darker!!

did any of you spot a little when you'd have a bowel movement? last night I struggled just a little and then saw a tiny bit of pink. I haven't saw it since.


----------



## pinksmarties

Good line and progression Linds!! Glad you slept better, what are those nose strips? I might have to get some.

Rach - I did this pg till about 8 weeks.


----------



## confusedprego

they say pink is fine and it's only red that the docs want to know about ASAP :) That's your little one burrowing in and all the extra bloodflow going to your cervix!! 

Thanks - yea, I'll take another test tomorrow and then maybe I'll try to lessen how many I take from there  we'll see! 

They're called Breathe Right Strips - no medication, just a sticker thing with plastic that helps to open up your nasal passages. 
www.breatheright.com - AMAZING!


----------



## confusedprego

Test pic for you guys. I think it's darker - it's hard to tell since yesterdays is dried up and that is a darker color. I think I'll remove all doubt and finally go get some FRERs today and then do the other one in a day or two and then I should have a decent idea how it's going, right??

I woke up hot last night and then freezing cold too - more cold than hot. It made me think I had a fever but I don't think I did. I didn't have chills or anything, I was just really cold (it is like in the single digits at night around here lately at night). I even pulled the dogs blanket up off the floor to put on me - haha Kirk was a little disturbed this morning - I don't know why, I'm prone to doing really weird things in my sleep!! haha. I woke up with a ton of anxiety this morning like I was having nightmares all night but don't remember them. *sigh*
 



Attached Files:







20140129_055205.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

Yes it's darker! Definitely get those frer to ease your mind! I wonder if you're catching what I had LOL like we hang out everyday. :haha: Hope you feel better.

I guess my dream I had almost 2 months ago was true. There was three people who were supposed to get pregnant but I was told I'd be the first. Second is my SISTER! And noe Lindsay. I'm happy for my sister but at thr same time I feel cheated. It's okay though. I had a dream 2 weeksago she told me she was ppregnant. I cried in my sleep. Sure enough she is. Since I've been pregnant I've become psychic. LOL


----------



## confusedprego

How come you feel cheated your sister is pregnant?? That's funny that you dreamed there would be 3 pregnancies! Crazy!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh, and I think the cold is starting to be a bit better today - don't seem to have as much mucus as yesterday - I did wake up in a coughing fit last night but hopefully I'm on the upswing now!


----------



## babydust818

I hope you are getting better!! well I feel cheated with my sister bcz I feel like this is my time finally and when she tells ppl she is PG I feel like I will be cheated from everything. I guess I sound selfish but it's like really? out of all times... oh well at least we can relate to our pregnancies and be there for each other.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh, I think in the end you'll love that your sister is pregnant with you. It really helps to have someone to relate to and then also have another baby close in age!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning Ladies,

So you're all probably going to think I'm crazy but I went out and bought the digi weeks estimator tests and some FRERs yesterday. I took the FRER last night to make myself feel better as the cheapie tests are really making me nervous and it succeeded in making me feel better - nice and dark. I was so tempted to do my other FRER this morning but knew that would just end in disappointment and me running out for more tests, so I'm holding off until tomorrow on that one (maybe even Saturday if I can find my inner discipline. I did the digi week estimator this morning and got a 2-3 weeks!! I think that's what's making me relax the most right now as the cheapie tests really don't look like they're getting darker at all anymore since Tuesday. So - I'm not doing any more of those!! haha.

How's everyone else doing??? I'm working from home today with O at daycare until his apt to recheck his lungs at 3PM today - I hope he's doing beter but he was up coughing quite a bit last night :(
 



Attached Files:







20140130_063909.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

Yay Lindsay!! Just what we all wanted to see! So exciting. Last time the digi wouldn't read 2-3 until later right? How many dpo are you now? 

as for my sister - I've gotten over it and it will be nice to have her pregnant with me! idk why but everyday I still worry about symptoms. am I having enough? is my boob still sore? am I still feeling anything. goodness it wears me out. every night I have a dream about it. like last night I had a dream I was so paranoid I took a test and the test line was so dark and my control was barely there. I am just ready for another dr appt lol. I have another 12 days to wait.


----------



## korink26

I'll check back soon girls-but please say a prayer for us-going in this am for Khloe's tubes but she's been sick and feverish since Tuesday so we might not even be able to do them. She just finished her antibiotics yest for her last ear infection but she's poking and rubbing her ears so much I wonder if they didn't work. I'm so nervous and full of anxiety-I need to get it together.
Linds-great tests-this is it for you hun


----------



## babydust818

will say a prayer for you Kels. will be thinking of you lots today <3


----------



## confusedprego

Aw Kels - lots of prayers your way! Those tubes will be just what she needs!! Please update us as soon as you possibly can!! 

Rach - I got my first 2-3 at 5 weeks 1 day last time - at 5 weeks I got a 1-2. I'm 4 weeks 1 day today - so MUCH better!! I know what you mean about not wanting your sister to steal your thunder, especially since you've tried for so long but you definitely will enjoy having someone pregnant with you. Kirk's cousin is pregnant right now and I have some friends that will be trying soon, so I'm hoping I'll have someone pregnant with me the whole time!  I just realized I lent all my maternity clothes to a girl at work that had her baby in December - she already looks like she didn't even have a baby so I don't think she'll need them anymore! haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for the 2-3 on the Digi!! Linds - that fab and must be reassuring for you. Will you going to the Drs for betas? 

Rach - I can uderstand you feeling that way, I would have been the saem wanting it to be'my turn' in the spotlight so to speak but Linds is right it will be great for you to have babies so close together. Does your sisiter live nearer your parents?

TBH my brother and his wife will be trying soon and I am a bit jealous already that my Dad will see and be closer (not just phyisically) to their child than mine as we live a 4-5 hour drive away and its not even a twinkle in their eyes yet!!

Its so normal to feel everything you are, I think I spent most of 1st tri with B in a daze, poking and prodding my boobs to see if they hurt. Time between appointments seemed to drag forever but it won't be log till you see the Dr and hopefully get another scan booked.


----------



## pinksmarties

Missed Kels post - hoping Khloe is well enough to go through with it and send lots of love and hugs for you both. I am sure all will be well and the best thing in the long run but I can only imagine how scared you must be just now. Huge :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I haven't decided about going to the doc for betas. I think I'll call them today to schedule a first apt but assume they will want to wait until I'm 8 weeks to come in for a scan. We haven't told any family yet so we haven't told my SIL that works at my OB office as the sonographer, but if I did, I'm sure she would talk to the doctors and get me in there for betas and as soon as they were high enough to see something on a scan would have them order a scan. I'm just torn - I kind of still don't want anyone to know as I'm not doing so good talking about it for some reason. Kirk and I have hardly talked about it as I know we're both pretty nervous. Maybe if I get enough work done this morning, I'll go get some betas done during lunch time.


----------



## babydust818

betas would be the best bet Lindsay. whether its good or bad you will be able to let yourself prepare. I honestly think everything is good! esp those lines!!


----------



## korink26

Alyssa I totally get the being happy for your friends, but yet it making you feel sad. I had 3 very good friends all get pregnant at once, after I had been trying for a year, and getting together with them was so hard for me because it's all they talked about and their baby showers were torture. Hugs...so glad your kitty is responding good to the antibiotics and so glad to hear about the house---did everything go good Wednesday?
Sam---yay for B's tooth! Now just wait, they'll all come at once now! :) Khloe's bottom 2 came in without me even knowing, and the next 6 were gruesome--hope they come in good and quick for him.
Lindsay---let us know how O's appt goes at 3! How is your cold doing? Like I said, your tests look great, and I just have a great feeling about this pregnancy. 
Rach---omg tomorrow you're 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it! :) I totally understand wanting your pregnancy to be yours, and not having to share any of the excitment spotlight with anybody else. Hopefully it does come to your benefit though having somebody to go through it with. Is this the same sister that has the adorable twins? Was she trying? 
Thanks everybody for the prayers and thoughts! I was a nervous nelly---and they almost didn't do it because she had a 100.8 underarm temp. they said she had a lot of thick cloudy fluid in her ears, and with this fluid out, she'll hear 30 decibels higher now. She only whimpered when she came back, babies in neighboring rooms were screaming non stop. Maybe because she was sick though, she didn't have the energy to scream....just so glad it's done. Now, to just get her fever gone!


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh Kels I am so glad she is through it and it is sounding like she is doing well. Hope they can get here temp down. Will you have to stay in overnight? Everything will sound to different and LOUD to her now, she is bound to come on leaps and bounds especially without all the pain too.

Just noticed I did a post replying to Linds and Rach yesterday and its not there - grrr.

Linds - hope your appointment with O goes okay today, let us know how you get on.

afm - back to the Dr for me this time. I have had a bad cough since being ill and its been getting worse, not a chesty phlemy one or even a tickly one I just thought it was irritation making me cough then the cough was irritating me. But the last 2 days my breathing has been getting worse and affecting my asthma. Anyway I have new inhalers and a script for steroids if things get worse (but I really want to avoid them if possible).


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Kels - I'm SO glad everything went well for Khloe today! She will be back to normal before you know it!! Such a relief to have that behind you!

As for Mr. O...He still has cloudy fluid in his ears. He only has two more days of antibiotics so she said she wouldn't have been surprised to see fluid in his ears but she had hoped it would at least be clear. So, we'll be back in a week for them to recheck his ears. I'm going to talk to my ENT about it and see what he says about where his ears should be at this point.

I'm trying to work on Oakley being able to be around while I'm on the computer - do the other mommies on here have trouble with their little ones banging on the computer and crying if you don't let them touch it? I really need to get to a point where I can do some work with him in the room. It's making me crazy how set he is on hitting the keyboard!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Sam - sorry you're not feeling well!! I'm finally on the mend but my cough was tough for a couple days. I considered stealing some of Oakley's albuterol lol!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey that is great news that Khloe didn't do so bad! I hope her fever can get under control. Poor baby girl! I hope from here on out she starts feeling much better. yes it is the same sister who as the twins :) They're getting SO big!! I can't wait to see them in the wedding with their flower girls dresses on!

Lindsay have you thought about maybe buying Oakley his own little 'laptop". I think Walmart has some for like $15/$20. That way he can feel like he's like mommy.

Sam i'm so sorry you're still sick. I'm glad you went to the dr though because it sounds like you definitely needed some medication to help you fight it. I can only imagine with having asthma it must effect it a lot. I hope you start feeling better. You need a week or two off to catch up on your health. 

AFM -- all day i've felt blah. So tired and has felt like my pants have been too tight all day. They weren't, but you know that feeling when your pant line is just digging into your belly and makes your belly feel pressure? Yeah, that's what i've felt today. Also had a headache. Boobs aren't very sore today though. I'm just ready to sleep.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - oh poor O, I hope the ENT guy suggest tubes if he isn't responding well enough to the antibiotics and his fluid is still cloudy. It almost sounds like he isn't getting over it completely before the next bout hits which makes me think it might be worth getting the tubes sooner rather than later. I was going to suggest what Rash did, maybe getting his own might help. I know another lady got the same keyboard but it wasn't plugged in so he could bang away next to her without it affecting her work. B bangs on my laptop and manages to do all sorts of things I have no idea how he got there. He once turned the screen on his side and reversed the movement of the mouse. That was a nightmare to sort lol!

Rach - Some days my belly seemed more bloated than others and its a common thing to get headaches due to the hormones so keep drinking plenty of fluid and hopefully after a nice sleep you'll feel a bit better tomorrow.

I haven't been feeling unwell with this cough it just been annoying till the last few days. Hope it helps and lets me get a bit of sleep anyway.


----------



## confusedprego

a little one for him or a keyboard is a great idea! I worry about the "fake" laptop as he knows the difference between a real phone and fake one for him or a fake remote, so a real laptop just unplugged may do the trick for a little while, at least!! 

Rach - I needed a belly band around 9 weeks with Oakley just because my belly just didn't want anything pushing on it - at all!! They sell them at target and they were my favorite thing! You can then use a hair tie and loop it over the button, through the button hole and then loop back on the button and it allows the pants to stretch - great!! I suffered a lot from headaches too - probably more because I drink a lot of soda when I'm not pregnant so I was adjusting to a non-caffeine diet but I think the hormones wreck havoc on everything so like Sam said - drink LOTS of water - sucks for peeing but great for headaches!

Sam - Gosh! I haven't had any issues like that yet with Oakley - I have on my phone - the apps move ALL over the place!! I know what you mean about not feeling so badly but just getting irritated with a cough and then knowing when it's gone too far - that's what happened with my last cold. I got lucky with this one! Hope you won't have to use your steroids but it's better for you to be able to breathe!! :)


----------



## babydust818

I just had a crying sesh. so over whelmed. feel like I dont feel enough symptoms. I hope everything stays good. I am such a worrier.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - don't worry! Everything is going to be ok!  when is your next appointment? I forget! 

Alyssa - haven't heard from you in a while - hope you're doing ok and all house and fur baby stuff is going well! 

I think I'm going to go ahead and call the doc today. I think I've convinced myself with my test this morning that this is different than last time. I'll post the pic later if you all aren't sick of seeing them yet, haha. 

Sam how you feeling?


----------



## confusedprego

Alright, alright - you guys don't have to beg  Here's the picture, haha. Maybe I'm just a little excited!! :thumbup: the top is from Wednesday night and the one on the bottom is from first thing this morning.
 



Attached Files:







20140131_053134.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

bottom ones darker than control line!! yay!!!!!!

when i woke up to pee this morning I had a tiny bit of pink again. ugh. makes me worry so much.


----------



## babydust818

and why the hell is my ticker off by a day


----------



## confusedprego

Any pink would worry me too but try to not stress about it too much. Especially without cramps, the docs make no big deal about it, no matter how much it stresses us. When is your apt again?? I haven't called the doctor yet. If I get out of work early enough today I'll call - otherwise I'll call on Monday. I don't know why I'm putting it off. You're 8wks 1day today?


----------



## babydust818

Went to the drs at 1130 because of the spotting. I'm left with even more questions. The dr went over my sonogram with me. Said baby looked okay but he did see a dermoid tumor in my right ovary and a cyst in my left ovary. He said the dangers of that to the baby are none, but it may be affecting my hormone levels (progesterone). He scheduled me another scan on Monday at 1030am. I have to go see my original dr later that day at 230pm. He asked if we heard a heartbeat and i said yes. He said well that's good because only 3% who have a heartbeat ends bad. So that gave me a little bit of assurance. He said the tumor could be a reason why i am spotting because it's left over from when i ovulated..... or something like that. I didn't follow that part. I am just anxious now for Monday to get here....


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh! How frustrating you're left with more questions and he wasn't more reassuring! Sounds like what's going on has nothing to do with the baby - did you get a scan today? Everything is going to be fine but I'm so sorry they're stressing you out!! Glad you're getting it checked out though. Keep us updated!


----------



## babydust818

nope no scan today. I get one monday. can't help but freak that im that unlucky 3%. ugh. in my heart I truly feel that everything is going to be ok but I don't like feeling like the doctors could have done something more earlier and not have caught it. It pisses me off more than anything. low progesterone would explain why I don't feel many symptoms


----------



## confusedprego

You can call and ask if in your bloodwork your progesterone was low - they always measured it when I got my betas done. If you have a cyst - it should be pumping progesterone.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - sorry things don't seem to be straight forward but an the plus side the baby seems to be okay. I can understand being frustrated having more questions than answers and I am sure all will shown to be well on Monday. Its not what you want though but you'll get to see beanie sooner. Hopefully they'll have checked your progesterone, will you ring up to check like Linds suggests?

Linds -yay for a great set of tests and progression. I never tire of seeing them and things are looking great. I can understand your reluctance about going to the Dr but if things continue as they are with the tests then I think you'll fell happier to get them checked out on Monday.

Kels- saw Khloes pic on FB looks like she is doing okay after her op. Did they get the fever sorted and hope she is feeling much better today.

alyssa - How did the house thing go after they sorted the tank? 

aafm - today my cough and breathing much worse, my back is hurting now from all the coughing and I am having little leaks when coughing is strongest. Tempted to start the steroid tabs but will see how things are tomorrow. Feeling very sorry for myself, didn't help when B headbutted me right on the nose this evening.

Feeling some movements, still not convinced it is baby but don't think its anything else either. I didn't feel much till nearer 18-19 weeks with B and even then it was more like tiny bubbles/fluttering this is more like one big bubble popping randomly.


----------



## babydust818

omg can anyone shed some light on this? after i ate dinner tonight Andrew and i went to Walmart. I was walking around and all of a sudden i felt HORRIBLE. I started getting a bad hot flash, feverish, nauseous, dizzy and i honestly felt like i was going to faint. The lights seemed to be getting brighter and brighter. It lasted for about 3 mins. I feel better now, but i have no idea what that was and it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I got that early too with Oakley - I always thought it was because I threw up so much but sounds like that's just a general pregnancy thing. How are you feeling today??

Sam - :hugs: to you hun! I'm so sorry you're feeling so ill! I can't imagine not being able to breathe well! Must be so scary! I get frustrated when I can't breathe through my nose!! I'm on my fourth cold of the season and this was the shortest one yet - hoping that means I'm building up some good immunity and it will be the last for this year! How's B doing?? Sleeping any better?? How are you feeling?? I think you could definitely be feeling movement at 16 weeks! I did with Mr. O! They say you feel boys earlier ;) but maybe you feel the second baby sooner as well! haha. Any thoughts on what you might have? When is your scan to see?

Kels - how's Khloe doing post tubes?? I hope well!! After your mini-pregnancy "scare" have you started thinking about trying again?? 

Jess - how you feeling??? You're getting so close now!! Love the new stroller! Great choice!

Alyssa - how you doing, hun? I'll check your chart after I post - FX AF showed!!

AFM - Insomnia has begun as well as IBS type symptoms, I was hoping that was just nerves with Oakley but I'm thinking it's here to stay - but that's fine! I'll take any symptom I can get right now. Tiredness is there but I haven't been able to decide if that's just me recovering from the cold or pregnancy related (or both). I also have gotten the cramps in my collarbone area that you get if you've run a lot - it's in my journal with Oakley really early on...I wonder what causes that!!? So weird!


----------



## babydust818

thats all great signs Lindsay since youre having the similar symptoms again! I pray everything stays good :)

afm idk if I ate something bad last night or what but at 430 this morning it all started. i feel extremely nauseous at times. under my belly button area cramped so bad like a stomach bug. I had two bowel movements and I still felt bad. it lasted 2 hrs and then finally was able to sleep another hour until I started feeling sick again. I feel so off right now. I got to work at 10 today and man I hope I dont feel like this all day. I do remember feeling this similar feeling around 5 weeks but not this bad. idk if I just ate alot of bad stuff yesterday or what.


----------



## confusedprego

I bet you're starting to get morning sickness - take it easy today at work if you can! I found fruit popsicles or citrus sorbet really made me feel better. I also sucked on jolly ranchers during the day to help me get through some of the nauseous moments but still needed to be productive! :hugs: hun - good signs! 

I got a ticker....I don't want to jinx myself but I feel so much more optimistic this time that I went ahead and did it. I have two more digi's left - I did the first one on Thursday morning and got the 2-3, so I should get 3+ at the latest by Thursday. I'm tempted to try it tomorrow but don't want to disappoint myself either. 
I did the Chinese gender thing on a few different sites and they all say girl - we'll see!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - not sure what that might have been that happened whilst out shopping. I had something similar a few years ago not pg related and I ended up sitting on Marks and Spencers loo for 45 minutes as it also affected my vision (like the 'snow' on TV), sweating etc. One of the Drs thought is was hormone related so maybe that plus the nausea is the pg hormones and the start of ms.

Linds - yay for the ticker! I think waiting a few more days for the digi is the best as I know things are going to be great but if it doesn't change to 3+ as fast as you want it to then like you say might feel disappointed. All my online chinese gender things say girl for me too and the fact, according to everyone at work, I have had different syptoms means it MUST be a girl LOL! I ahve my scan 5th March so we should be able to find out then.

Hi Kels, Jess, alyssa and Mar.

afm -feeling a bit better today so might not need the steroids. Could do with a bit of 2nd tri bloom!!! Asthma is very scary at times, this is the worse I have been in many, many years but I am not as bad as some that have had to be hospitalised. Anyway hopefully I am on the mend. 

Benjamin is walking on his own al ot more the last day or 2. Before he would only walk with encouragement between me and OH but now he is letting go of the wall and walking halfway across the living room or from toy to toy. Obviously he still has his falls but he is definitely getting more confident with himself.


----------



## confusedprego

Glad you're feeling better and yay for walking! Be ready for bloody lips! Oakley fell a lot when he learned how to walk and bumped his face so much we would see blood frequently! It was awful but they have to learn!


----------



## babydust818

I'm glad you're feeling a little better Sam. I hope no steroids needed for you. im glad little B is getting the hang of walking! such a big boy!!!

Linds woohoo to a ticker!!!! that's awesome. I would try your cb test on Tuesday just to see!!


----------



## confusedprego

I couldn't resist and I did it this morning - still 2-3 but I did a cheapie test and it's def darker than a few days ago so I'm still feeling good  Went to my workout this morning and ever since my ear has been killing me - guess some of my leftover runny nose has made it to my ear. Ugh! I had some topical antibiotic that we used for a rash of Oakley's so I put some on a Q-tip and put it back in my sinuses on the side the ear hurts to hopefully clear up any infection that may be going on in there. a decongestant would be so lovely right now but I just can't bring myself to do it! Especially since I feel fine other than the runny nose/ear ache! 

How's everyone else doing?? Having a good weekend??


----------



## babydust818

Well my sono is at 1030 in the morning. Praying little peanut is still growing :)


----------



## confusedprego

Everything will be great, Rach! Looking forward to seeing a new picture! :)


----------



## babydust818

hey Jess do you have any more pics of the bump? !?!

lindsay you feeling any better? are you calling dr today to schedule blood work for HCG levels?!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay &#8211; Yeah for the new ticket!!! Your tests look great. I am so excited for you guys! :yipee:

Rach &#8211; Good luck for your appointment today. Definitely have them check progesterone levels because that&#8217;s an easy fix! Don&#8217;t worry about your sister, it will be nice to have someone else to share your pregnancy yet and as far as stealing all the thunder&#8230; if your family knows what you&#8217;ve been through on this journey&#8230; you still deserve all the thunder!!! Between your weightloss and your determination to not give up&#8230; you&#8217;re amazing!!! 

Kelsey &#8211; saw little khloe&#8217;s pics from the hospital. What a little trouper she is! Hopefully this will clear everything up for her. 

Sam &#8211; So sorry you&#8217;re not feeling well. :hugs: Hopefully its better today! Let us know how it goes with your appointment. I bet that&#8217;s your little bean moving. You&#8217;re probably more in tune to it now that you&#8217;ve been though it once. Saw the little B has a tooth coming in &#8211; yeah!!! &#8230; and walking on his own! He&#8217;s growing up so fast!

Alyssa &#8211; how is your kitty doing? How are things going with the house! Things started to turn positive for me after I turned my work upside down with our moving etc. I have everything crossed that it will be the same for you. Just when you&#8217;re distracted and not expecting it!!!

Mel &#8211; saw you have 1 week left!!!

AFM &#8211; we had Chris&#8217; work shower last week. They had a really nice one with almost 50 people and we got a lot of nice stuff. Tried to get things organized last nice and doing my thank you cards over the next couple of days. My regular shower is this weekend and having a work shower the following week. Called BuyBuy Baby about my furniture and they are still showing March 10th as an arrival date but they told me they have a truck coming today with furniture so they want me to call back this afternoon to check. I am so hoping that my furniture is on it!!!
Chris and I completed our 3 Labor and Delivery classes last week, really great info and this week we have the infant care class. I also signed up for the Breastfeeding class later this month. Our insurance sent my breast pump to me over the weekend so I need to look at the manual to see how it works. The originally said they were sending some off brand pump but I received a Medela Advanced (backpack) pump so I&#8217;m excited.


----------



## pinksmarties

Can't wait to see the new scan pics Rach. I am rubbish with time difference. Its Monday mid afternoon here so hopefully you won't have too long to wait.

Linds- how are you feeling? Hope the improvised antibiotic nose thing has helped!! Will you go to the Drs today for your betas?


----------



## pinksmarties

Had the page open fopr ages before posting so missed Jess' post.

Sounds like everything is coming together and you guys and have some lovely baby showers. I really hope the furnitute is in that truck as its such a great feeling having eerything in the room sorted even if you don't use the cot for a while. What things are you planning for your birth? I had a medela breast pump and it was good although I still never got more than 2-3oz at a time but I think that was me rather than the pump. 

afm - feeling a bit better, so tired atm which is a combination of poor sleep from me, dirsupted sleep from B (permanent runny nose/cough) and increased exertion from breathing/coughing. We have booked a mid week break in March to CentreParc (outdoor lodges in the Lake District with indoor pool/activite etc. Mum, Dad and step mum are coming too so should be a nice get away. B might be properly walking by then so can get out and play in the dirt and trees etc.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

Rach - I hope no news is good news! Let us know how it went this morning!

Sam - glad you're feeling a bit better but hope you can get more rest soon. Steroids actually help develop babies lungs, so they can't be all bad for baby!! If you need them, it's better you can breathe! Vacation sounds amazing! Hope March comes quickly for you!!

Jess - Fingers crossed for your furniture showing up!! Gosh, you're so close now!! 

AFM - I tried to call the doc for betas this morning but they're closed due to snow. I didn't think it was that bad out there but I suppose it is. Makes me think I should head home now! I'm feeling a bit better. Put some Hydrogen Peroxide in my ear last night and that seemed to help a bit. I will try that trick again tonight.


----------



## babydust818

OHH!!! Was so exciting to see peanut!!!! It was the most cutest thing ever. She was like watch for a minute. So i did and i could see its little legs and arms moving around!!! OMG was sooo adorable!!! I asked her if i could get the BPM and she said 173. She showed me the yolk and then said it looks like my placenta is already growing and attached. She then saw that the baby measured 8w5d. So everything is going great. I have to see my OBGYN this afternoon to go over everything. Hope that's all good.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5









baby2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo!! So glad to hear it, Rach! Knew everything was going to be fine :) Did they say why you're getting the bleeding? Find a source by any chance? Have you had any other bleeding?


----------



## pinksmarties

massive YAY!!! They are wonderful scan pics Rach you must be over the moon. Hope the Ob appointment goes well and they can help to explain the bleeding.


----------



## babydust818

I have a bleed by the placenta. Dr said my progesterone was only 14.6 he said it varies all day what your progesterone is bcz u have peaks and valleys with it. therefore he doesn't know if that is my peak or valley. so he wants to put me on progesterone cream but my insurance won't cover it and would be $450. so im waiting for my dr office to fax them back for a generic. I pray there is one. I go back march 6 for another scan. we will see if placenta is still bleeding or not.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rachael- so glad your appointment went well. I've been watching but not replying for a while, but I've had my fingers crossed for you. I'm glad you were able to get into the doctor on Friday even if they didn't have a lot of info for you, and also glad they decided to scan you earlier. That must have been a huge load off. It also seems like you're just a tiny bit further along... didn't they say that the first time you got scanned? Are they going to adjust your due date?

Sam- I'm glad you're feeling better. Asthma's the worst, I have had it since I was a child and it always seems to flare up at the wrong moments. Out of curiosity, is it okay to take an albuterol inhaler during pregnancy? Do you take meds regularly? I know it always flares up during a regular cold, too. So exciting that B is getting a tooth (maybe annoying, but exciting!) and starting to walk. So many milestones!

Linds- I hope you're starting to feel more confident about this pregnancy. It seems like everything is going your way. Did you ever have that talk with your boss? If so, how did it go? Is Oakley feeling better with his ear infections?

Jess- It's great that you were able to take the classes and are getting your pump. What kind of support do you have available with breastfeeding? Sorry the furniture still isn't in, but it seems like it'll be there in time (although it must seem like forever to wait!)... at least you'll have time to get the room set up. Have you decided on a name yet? Do you at least have a list narrowed down, or are you planning on keeping it a secret until the little lady is born?

Kels- thanks for the encouragement about Clomid. I'm glad YOUR little lady's ear procedure went well... is she feeling any better yet? Do you notice a difference in her hearing? I hope you're sleeping a little better at night.

AFM, I've been lurking, but I needed a little break from replying... my "small self" (the mean, jealous one that feels bitter and sad) was feeling pretty grouchy that I'm the only one in this little group who is neither pregnant nor has a little one already. I know that's really stupid, but especially because I'm newer, I felt like I didn't belong/don't fit in. I'm sure that's in my head and not in yours, though! I indulged my "small self" for a while but am ready to be my "better self" again... you ladies have been SOOO welcoming and kind to me, and are the nicest ttc/loss community I've come across. Sorry for being a brat. 

Peanut is doing better... thanks to everyone who has been asking about her. She seems to be tolerating the antibiotic really well, no vomiting or behavioral changes and she still has a good appetite. She still has a lot of nasal discharge, but it's slooooooowly turning lighter and more clear. I have to remember that she had a really serious chronic infection and not expect it to happen overnight. She's been on this antibiotic for almost two weeks, I take her back for a re-check and bloodwork on Wednesday and the vet will decide if we are going to keep her on this drug or try another. I'm a little more hopeful, though, especially because she's acting so normal.

Things with the house are going well... the sellers did fix the septic at their expense (needed a new tank and drywell, so it's good they did it and nice to have brand new ones!). The regular home inspection went really well... in NY, if there are any structural issues costing more than $1500 to fix, you can back out of the contract... our inspector actually didn't find any! Despite the house being built in 1835, it is in great condition and very well taken care of. There are a ton of updates, and the 'guts' of the house are great. The previous owners just re-did the kitchen and bathrooms, and they put in this really nice spray-foam energy-efficient insulation that will really help us keep our heating costs down (which is important in upstate NY). Here's a website where you can see some pics if you want to check it out. My mortgage is all in and the loan officer thinks we can close early, definitely before the end of February either way!

My cycle is still going on... I'm on a provocative CD 69 today. I've had a lot of signs of O, lots more EWCM and positive OPKs again, but I've had a few false starts this cycle so who knows. Either way, I go to the doctor next week, so if I O the cycle will end soon and if I didn't, well, he'll give me something to end it soon. I'm trying not to be anxious about it, but I swear I have peed on so many OPKs it's obscene. It just sucks that it's taken this long even to prove to the docs that I don't ovulate on my own. We don't even know yet how hard it will really be for me to get pregnant or if I can carry a pregnancy to term, and I feel like I've just wasted the past three months on one cycle. Ugh. I'm trying to just focus on the better things (Peanut doing better, the house), but sometimes I get bogged down in thinking about TTC and feeling depressed/frustrated. I would have been due on Mother's Day and I'm really hoping we can get pregnant again before then... there's still a ways to go, right?


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa the house is really nice! To me it doesn't even look like it was built in 1835. Looks newer than that to me. I'm glad the inspector didn't find any problems and that the owners fixed the septic tank and drywall. I think it looks like a nice cozy home!! So you may get to move in by the end of the month?! That is GREAT news!! I bet you're so excited. Trust me, i know ALL about upstate NY weather lol. I lived there for 18 years. The blizzard of 93 was a joke! LOL. Definitely cold up there. My parents house takes a beating every year between the weather and wind. I'm happy you found a home that will make you and Rob happy! Are you already thinking of how you're going to decorate it? As for peanut, i am so happy she's feeling better! Sounds like that antibiotic is what is going to heal her. Clearer nasal discharge is great news and to see her mood change is a good feeling. It's always a relief when you can find the problem to your fur babies and make them feel better. Such a good fur mommy! <3 Yesterday was 1 year ago we had to put our little Jaxon down. So hard to believe how fast time flies. I just hope peanut can continue to feel better <3 I really hope this is you Oing because i know how much you dread to take the medicine to end your cycle. I am happy that your Dr will put you on Clomid though. It will take a lot of this stress and worry away.... along with 'wasted time'. I totally understand where you're coming from when you say that. I use to feel the same way. March will be a great month for you. You'll be in your new home and will have a BFP with your first round of clomid!! ;) As for feeling left out and like the only one who doesn't belong.... please know that i have been where you are. Before you came into this thread, i was that girl for months. It was so hard to see how easily BFP's came for some. Unfortunately, that's life and we're all dealt different cards. I know your time is going to come and i have all faith that you will have your BFP by Mother's Day. Waiting sucks, but honestly that is all we can do. As much as we want to take control of God's plan.. we can not. As much as we worry and dwell on the things we can not change, we have to remember that something good is going to come out of it. It always does. Please don't feel left out. I know how hard it is sitting back and reading updates about dr appts or ultrasounds. It hurts a lot hearing all that when you're TTC with no luck. Just please don't hold back from talking to us. We love having you around and chatting with! You have every right to feel the way you do, but we want to be here for you as well. Keep your chin up. Things are coming to an end soon with all this darkness. Keep your mind on that house!! That's so much goodness to look forward to!


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning Ladies!!

So good to hear from you Alyssa! I've seen you lurking, so knew you hadn't abandoned us but have been so worried about you! Your house is ADORABLE!! I LOVE the old refinished floors - they're awesome!! Such a cute house and really spacious with a great sized yard! You must be so excited :) 
Awesome peanut is feeling better too! Those chronic lung infections in cats can be so difficult to get rid of! 
I know it has to be hard to see others getting pregnant but it will happen for you - most everyone on here has had an extended struggle with either taking forever to get pregnant, or having multiple losses, or both! We ALL understand your frustration and difficulty understanding the "why me?". I'm so excited to be there with you while you get on clomid and have a successful pregnancy! :hugs: to you hun, we're always here for you but completely understand when it's too much for you to handle too! 

Rach - how you feeling today? a bit more relaxed?? Glad they're going to monitor you closely and hopefully by your next apt that placenta bleed will be all resolved! I think it's pretty common during placental development. 

Sam - how you feeling???

Jess - did your furniture come in?? 

Kels - how's miss Khloe liking her 'new' ears?!

Mar - how's Ariah doing? getting more sleep? 

AFM - I woke up this morning thinking it was Wednesday and accidentally took my last digi and thank goodness it said 3+ or I might have started panicking and gone out and spent way too much on my tests. I'm officially done taking tests!! I think 3+ at 4wks 5days is good so that's it!! I'll try to call my doctor again today and see if I can get my apt set up. We have more snow coming in tomorrow so I'm sure they'll be closed. 
Oakley's ears seem to be better. I take him to the doc Thursday afternoon to get them rechecked - fingers crossed they're all clear! 
My ear is still hurting but I'll survive!


----------



## babydust818

Im glad you and Oakley are feeling better. Thank goodness for 3+ on digi!!!! that's great news! really happy for ya!!! 

afm I woke up this morning and had a little tiny pink again with 2 pen point clots. they were extremely little. everyone I tell this to says they were put on bed rest. my dr never said a word about it. I feel really uncomfortable with that.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam  glad you are feeling better and your vacation sounds amazing! A little trip away might be exactly what you need!!! 

Rach  your scan pics are terrific and you must be ecstatic. I am so happy for you with everything youve been through on this journey. I think you said something last year about not liking even #s but I think 2014 is going to be the year for you girl!!! Let me know what your doctor says about the progesterone. I had to get my doctor to write a note to the insurance to say it was medically necessary before they would cover it. I have a lot of my prescription left, probably about 40-50 suppository packets so if you PM your address I will mail it to you. 

Alyssa  Dont worry about your small self its totally understandable to feel that way. You definitely fit in! We have all been in this thread a long time struggling to get pregnant. It definitely doesnt happen overnight. I am not sure how many MCs I had just while in this thread but it was a lot. Just when I thought I was going to be joining the rest of the girls with a pregnancy, boom, it ended it a loss. Ive had 6 total losses. It was nice to be in here though because we all know the struggles of this journey after losses and having everyone at different stages of this journey keeps things interesting and most importantly, positive. Its important to see the light at the end of the tunnel, even if its someone elses. It helps keep your dream alive! It took me 4 years of TTC to get where I am today and so glad I have these ladies for support! You will reach your rainbow too, just try to hang in there and remember that weve all been through it and were all here for support. Feel free to vent whenever you want!
Glad Peanut is doing well and so great that things are right on track with the new house! So great that the inspector didnt find anything. Can the doctors give you something to make you more regular with your cycles?

Lindsay  Hope you can get into the doctor today but yes no more HPT!!! Youre going to drive yourself nuts. It crazy all the snow you guys are having up there! How are things going with the other house?

Good news girls! The furniture arrived on the truck yesterday so its being delivered on Thursday. I am so excited!! It will give me time to get a few things organized before the baby arrives and it will be nice to have it at the house for my shower. I hope everything comes in undamaged so we dont have another Havertys experience with 4 deliveries to get it right!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey ladies! I called the doctor and set up my first appointment for feb 27th at 1pm. I'm waiting for kirks blessing to tell my SIL so I can try to get her to be the one to scan me. She typically doesn't work at the office I have to go for my first scan so she will have to work some magic or I will need to switch the appointment day. 

Jess thats so exciting the furniture will be delivered so soon! 

Rach - call the doctor and ask. Thats what they are there for! It can't hurt! Hope it calms down soon!


----------



## confusedprego

oh and Alyssa - you asked about the "talk" my boss wanted to have with me - made me so furious. She made such a huge deal about me coming on one day so she could talk to me about a "few things" (with the motherly glare) and when I went in that day and pulled her aside and said I was ready to talk to her whenever she had time she said "what did we need to talk about again?" 
WHAT???? ahhh made me crazy!!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Lindsay- that sucks. Sounds like your boss has a case of the crazies. It's exciting that you'll have an appointment! By then, you will definitely be able to see something. Are you feeling better about being able to tell people?

Jess- thanks. It's really inspiring that you have been able to stay positive with so many losses, and I am so glad you will get to hold your rainbow soon. Yay about the furniture! 

Rach- I hope you're feeling better... did you wind up calling your doctor? Are you going to just take it easy for a few days to play it safe?

Sam- I'm jealous of you for a vacation. If we hadn't gotten this house, we would have scheduled one to someplace WARM... If I don't get pregnant soon, as soon as we settle in, we may plan one for my April break. We never took a honeymoon... originally I wanted Paris, but I actually think I want Puerto Rico at this point. RELAXING ON THE BEACH!

AFM, CD 70... I'm still getting positive OPKs (I wound up getting the digis so I wouldn't make myself nuts, so there's no question about it). Not sure if that means just another false positive. It's a little more bearable knowing that I have a doctor's appointment next week. guess we'll see tomorrow morning... 

We're expecting a ton of snow here, I gave my kids the homework to wear their pajamas inside out (snow day superstition!). I could use the day off!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - my boss is beyond retirement age so I think she's just not all there sometimes. Have you taken a pregnancy test, by any chance? Is it possible you O'd somewhere in there and your temp just is being weird? We're still really not telling people. I'm more comfortable this time than last time but I'm still pretty uneasy. We ordered Oakley a shirt that says "I'm so AWESOME my parents decided to make ANOTHER" that will be here this weekend but we're tempted to wait to tell everyone after the first scan at 8 weeks. We'll see. 

Rach - what did the doc say? any more bleeding? Did you get snow? we have a lot of ice out there. My neighbor has been warming up his car for a half hour now and it's so loud it keeps waking Oakley up, ugh. I'm about to go buy him a new muffler! 

Sam - how you feeling??


----------



## babydust818

Jess - YAY to baby furniture coming!!!!!!! I hope there's absolutely nothing wrong with it so you can just go ahead and go baby crazy decorating! I can't wait to see a picture of the finished product!! How have you been feeling? Have you felt really pregnant yet? Wow almost 33 weeks!!!!!! This time 2 months from now you will have your babygirl in your arms.

Alyssa - i hope you got your snow day!!

Lindsay - We got a bunch of ice. Maybe about 2-3in of snow, but the ice is awful! My car doesn't have heat and Andrew's car is in the shop. Soo... i'm kind of stuck here lol. I so badly want breakfast though, UGH! I did call my dr and he seems to think bedrest won't help. I only had the tiny spotting and 2 little clots in the morning then it never came back. I almost wonder if i'm sleeping wrong? Because the last 2 spottings was from my FMU. Is it possible i could be sleeping on my belly to cause that? I'm really self conscience about sleeping on my belly, but sometimes you can't control it in your sleep. I did get my progesterone yesterday. Got 32 pills for $32! YAY. Much better!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I got my snow day, aka "St. Laundry's Day." I am STILL GETTING POSITIVE OPKs. This is day 4 in a row. WTF?


----------



## confusedprego

You'll get positive OPKs if you're pregnant!! :) Have you taken a HPT by any chance?? Your appointment is valentine's day, right?? Getting close!!


----------



## MarHunting

POSTIVE OVULATION TESTS = POSITIVE PREGNANCY TESTS! I used the rest of my ovulation tests after I had used my positive pregnancy tests. :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I took a pregnancy test two days ago and it was negative, I honestly don't think I've o'd yet looking at my chart. My longest cycle since coming off the pill was from April to August when I did get pregnant and miscarry, that was about 120 days :-(. I've read that PCOS can give false positives on OPKs, but this is five days now (still positive this morning). Also not the first time this cycle I've had them. Whatever... Yes, doctor is next Friday, so the end is in sight regardless.


----------



## confusedprego

Every time you get a positive OPK - I would take a HPT just to be sure :) Glad the doc appointment is around the corner so you can get answers soon!!


----------



## babydust818

I can't wait for you to get on Clomid Alyssa. Will be a blessing bcz you won't be having these long cycles.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks... I'm still hoping I do O soon so I can get AF naturally and not have to induce one. Fingers crossed. If I haven't O'd by the time I see the doc, I'll definitely take it at that point.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Just got back from the doctor for Oakley and his ears and chest are completely clear. He's been super fussy and digging at his ears so I thought for sure they were going to tell me they're infected again. She said sometimes kids dig at their ears when they're getting molars because it causes pressure from the pain. Who knows! 

Alyssa - do you have a closing date on your house yet??? 

Rach - how you feeling???

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## babydust818

Glad Oakley is all clear. How are you feeling? 


I'm doing okay. Just took a tiny nap. Unreal how great I feel being pregnant. Everyone has made me think pregnancy is terrifying with symptoms, but me... I seriously feel great. Sore bbs whenever they want to come and go. Never nauseous really. Just light headed and dizzy here and there. Sometimes it's hard to remember I am pregnant. I'm thankful for it but at the same time I worry and wonder if little nuggets heart is still beating. Haven't had any luck on thr doppler yet. Will be 9 weeks tmrw!!!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doing pretty good. You're lucky you feel.great  I feel pregnant so I'm taking comfort in that. Waves of tiredness and dizzy spells but that is mostly just at night. I have crazy hunger cravings that sometimes get completely squashed by food aversion as soon as the food is in front of me. I didn't really get sick until after 6 weeks with oakley so we'll see how I feel next week. Just happy tohave a good feeling about this prenancy.


----------



## babydust818

Thats good! It certainly is reassuring to have the strong symptoms. Last night I started getting sick again. Chest was real tight and nose is stuffy. Then I started feeling sick in the other way and threw up at 330. I will NEVER eat bbq chips again! Lets just say my throat burns. Not sure if it wad MS or just what I ate.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, sorry you got sick, Rach! You have more mucus production in general just from being pregnant so even the slightest trigger can make you feel awful! Happy 9 weeks, by the way!! how exciting!! Your wedding is RIGHT around the corner!! Have your pants been getting snug yet? I needed a belly band by 9 weeks with Oakley, I think!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I got another positive OPK this morning. Would you ladies mind looking at my chart to see what you think? Do you think my more stable temps are a sign of my body gearing up to O?


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - i suck at the charting. Lindsay and Sam are pretty good with it. Sorry i can't help :(

Lindsay - i am definitely getting some bloat. It could be from all the bad foods i've eaten lately. I feel so fat for everything i wear lol. I took a picture to see if it was just me or if i was actually getting fat. My stomach is definitely bloating. Here's a pic. 

P.s. my room is always a mess LOL. Please don't judge ;)
 



Attached Files:







9weeksPG.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I stalk your chart daily...literally  I'm hoping your temps stabilizing means your body is trying to O - they're around the same temp as right before you O'd in the previous cycle. In the previous cycle I see the temp dip has an open circle so I disregard that one, so fingers crossed for you that's what your body is doing!! I see you've had a lot of EWCM or watery CM but has it seemed to be increased lately? 

Rach - I don't think you even look bloated - still lookin great but I know what you mean about feeling bloated! I'm waiting for that to kick in for me. Every time I go to button my jeans I wonder if it's going to be tighter haha. I gave all my maternity clothes to a girl here at work to wear for her pregnancy and she delivered at the end of November, so I'm hoping I won't have to have an awkward conversation with her to get them back - hoping my body will cooperate with me to not show too early! lol

Jess - I want to see a pic of the furniture!! 

Kels - how is Khloe girl with the new and improved ears??

Mar - how's Ariah doing?? 

Sam - how's Ben doing?? Sleeping better?? How about you?? on the mend??


----------



## pinksmarties

Alyssa - I have lurked at work but haven't had chance to post. As the other ladies have said we are here for you and I know it can't be easy seeing us pg. But we all have different stories and have found comfort and support in one another and we are here for you too.

It does look like your temps aren't fluctuating as much and as Linds say they are similar to pre ov last time so I am keeping it all crossed these +ve opks really are the real deal this time. Glad your kitty is doing much better and the house went well. So you could be in by the end of the month, how exciting.

Linds - glad O got the all clear with his ears. What did the ENT guy say about tubes, will you wait and see or get them just in case? Keep the PMA as things are sounding great. Can you ask your friend for them back as you want to lend them out again? Do you see here often? Might be a bit awkward of she see you in them soon after you ask for them back!!

Rach -you look awesome!!! I can't see any bloat but I think its more of a feeling in yourself than what other people can see. Hope things have settled down and it wasn't a bad batch of food. Like I said before my friend on another thread had no symptoms during her pg and all was well. You may start to feel some things from the progesterone meds, so glad they got your started on them.

Hi Mar, Kels and Jess.

afm - Benjamin is doing so well with his walking I am thinking about buying his first pair of shoes but can't see him liking them at all. It a job keeping his socks on of he thinks he can get them off. OH has been ill with man flu and off work since Wednesday. I am not the most sympathetic but then he is melodramatic with it all that winds me up. I was SOO ill when he was off skiing and I still had to look after B and get up loads at night with him. I have found amazon lovefilm so am catching up with the last 4 series of Greys Anatomy, Downton Abbey. When they have finished any other series you recommend?

I am feeling much better, still cough and breathlessness when doing any exertion but otherwise much better.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach- you look great! I honestly can't tell the difference. 

Sam- glad you're feeling better! I really like Private Practice, the Greys Anatomy spinoff. Might be worth a shot.

I hope I O, but I hope it's either today or not until Monday... We BD'd like crazy this week, but I'm on my way to NYC right now for work, waiting for the train in fact. Won't see Rob again until Sunday night! Do you think there would even be a chance if I O on Saturday or Sunday? I was SUPER emotional today, had to leave my classroom because my kids were making me so crazy I burst into tears (and they really weren't doing anything!). It will SUCK to miss our chance this cycle, but at least it'll be over even if we do.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think if you ov Sat then you'll still be in with a great shot and if it's Sunday then your be home in time for that.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I agree Alyssa - even if you O on Saturday you've got the days before covered and if you O Sunday you'll take care of it Monday - you're good!! 

ABout to go to dinner just wanted to throw those two cents in before I left!!


----------



## babydust818

Omg! This lady i work with, her daughter is due middle of March. Well yesterday she was at home and saw her mucus plug had came out. She was also having really bad contractions. She immediately went to the hospital. The dr said it was way too early for baby to come. So he gave her medicine to stop the contractions and sent her home. This was about 330 yesterday afternoon. Well, about 5/530 yesterday evening she was sitting there and all of a sudden her baby was all the way out and she delivered the baby by herself. She called the life squad and her mother. Her mom BEAT the squad to her house. They then brought baby and mom to the hospital. Turns out baby is healthy and 5 lbs!! He is so adorable. But could you imagine that birth story!?!? OMG how horrifying lol.

Glad you're feeling better Sam. Sorry OH isn't feeling good. I hope that sickness leaves your house. I'm feeling sick again myself too. Just got over it a week ago.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh god, Rachael, that's horrible... I hope everyone is okay!

I had a huge temp spike this morning... I did go to bed really late and only got three hours of sleep before I temped, so it will need to wait 3 days to see. I'm actually super anxious that we didn't BD Friday/Saturday and mad at my body. Why did I finally O on day 74 when I wasn't able to BD on the best two days?? So unfair.

I am having a great time in the city, though... Work is great, I'm spending time with friends, I even get to see a show on Broadway today! (total fluke but hey, I'll go with it!)

How's everyone's weekend? Sam, how are you feeling?


----------



## MarHunting

lol omg Rach! that's wild. NO I can't imagine that being my birth story.

Hang in there, Alyssa. 

Sam, Rach, Jess and Linds -- hope all the little beans are doing well.

everyone else - hi!! If you are in a location that has been getting hammered by snow, I hope you are doing better than I am. I've got a horrible case of cabin fever. Luckily I have Mom and Baby Bootcamp on Mondays and roller derby practice a couple times a week (if my hubby makes it home from work in time) so that I can at least get out for an hour or two.

yesterday I was went wedding dress shopping with my bestie and left Ariah with my hub for 7 hours. WE ALL DID GREAT! I bought a manual pump and pumped while I was driving lol. it all worked out...but I felt quite anxious at first.


----------



## confusedprego

OMG Rach that sounds horrible - so glad to hear everyone is OK!! Guess baby was just really ready to join the world!! How scary!!

Alyssa - I have everything crossed for you that you O'd and that you caught it! They say BDing a couple days before O is good because you'll have spermies waiting for the egg to pop out! So I think you've got it covered!! and if not - then at least you don't need the medicine to bring AF and you can move onto a clomid cycle next!! 

Mar - yay for getting some time to yourself!! It's so difficult at first! Are you all in a nice schedule with sleeping now? When do you go back to work? Do you have a nice break? 

AFM - my stomach is pretty uneasy today. I've been feeling uneasy lately but not like this morning. It hasn't been enough to keep me from eating until today. I forced myself to eat something and then I started feeling better and once I got up and started doing laundry and stuff around the house I actually feel a lot better. Need to keep distracting myself, I suppose!! Wonder if this means it's another boy since it seems to be similar symptoms to what I had with O - although I don't remember being this tired with Oakley!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - I'm glad you're feeling sickly. For some weird reason I get sick to my stomach when I blow dry my hair. how weird? I also feel worse when I'm up doing stuff vs. sitting down. So strange how we're all different! 

Alyssa - I agree with Linds. If you didn't catch O atleast you won't need meds and can get on with Clomid!!

Mar - glad daddy and baby did great together. Probably was nice for you to get out and enjoy yourself. Of course ik u missed LO. 

AFM I'm just moving along. I thought for a split second I heard babies hb yesterday with doppler, but I'm thinking not. So aggravating lol. I just wanna hear my little nugget!!


----------



## confusedprego

They say it can take until 12 weeks until you can hear the heartbeat with the Doppler so try to be patient! :)


----------



## MarHunting

Rach my GP couldn't find Ariah's heartbeat EVER! After my 7.5 week US, I didn't get to hear that sweet sound until I was 18 weeks at my first OB appointment. Its all good... just breathe and try to just think positive happy thoughts.


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - it is VERY rare to hear HB this early I was 13 weeks with B (but only got the doppler then) but it took me a lot longer this time as I have more meat to get through!! I have heard the movement (like a soft whoop wop) before the HB. The mw's here won't even try before 16 weeks and even then they are reluctant.

Glad everything turned out okay for that poor lady, what a shock to the system having a labour like that.

linds -glad you are getting the same symptoms as with O. Every one has said different things to me with regards pg symptoms being boy/girl. Lots say as it is different to B then it will be a girl but then other have said such differing symptoms (and the signs were the same) and they had another boy/girl.

Mar - glad you had a good time and that OH coped so well. I don't think I have ever had that much time away from B till he was nearly 1. 

alyssa -YAY for cross hairs!!! Looks like BD was well timed and you'll have plenty of swimmers in there just waiting for that eggy. Do you feel like you ov'd this time?

Hi Kels, Jess

afm- think some of my ms returned over the weekend as I was sick sat and sunday and feeling a little nauseous tonight. OH unwell again over weekend which annoyed me no end, he spent nearly all weekend in bed moaning and groaning. Nor as sympathetic as I should be as that is what I had but was all alone and still had B to look after day and night. So tired today and feet really sore at work for some reason, it was busy but no mor than normal.


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, Ladies!

How is everyone?? 

Alyssa - Hoping your temp is a bit higher tomorrow so you'll get those crosshairs! What are you thinking? How are you feeling?? How's everything with the house? Settlement date set? Kitty still doing better??

Sam - you poor thing getting more MS! Isn't it 'funny' how as soon as you're pregnant your DH seems to come down with the worst pregnancy symptoms of all?! This has happened EVERY pregnancy with me! haha. I tease him about it so much! I'm already starting to look forward to second tri - I don't really have full on morning sickness yet but early morning and late night I feel pretty awful. Nice reassurance but I am kind of hoping I don't get as sick as I did with Oakley - although I will take whatever I can get that results in another healthy perfect baby!! 

Rach - saw you got a heartbeat on the Doppler - congrats! That is awesome!! They told me at my 12 week appointment that they may not be able to find it - do you know if you have an anterior placenta - placenta that grows on your belly? That's what I had so they said it would take longer to feel kicks and pick up a heartbeat with the Doppler. It also made 3D pictures much more difficult on my SIL haha. 

Mar - it's nice you can get out and get some exercise in. I found that was a really great way to feel back to normal after Oakley was born. I had a tough time getting out of the house to exercise due to Kirk's busy work schedule but even just putting Oakley in his swing while I did a video helped a lot! 

Jess - I want to see pics of the new furniture!! Hope you're doing great!! Saw some pics from what I assume was your shower - hope you had a great time and got a ton of cute stuff :) 

AFM - like I said before, MS is kicking in morning and late night. Mid-day I'm great, which I remember being the case with Oakley too up until around late week 7, early week 8 when I just felt awful all day long. IBS type symptoms have been here since nearly the beginning but only first thing in the morning. 
We are in for more snow tomorrow night - unreal! I can't remember a winter this bad! I don't think I've gone to work a full week since early December! Maybe even November!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, all...

Mar- so nice that your DH was able to spend some time with his baby girl and give you a break! I'm sure it was just what you needed, and I'm glad you had some time with friends.

Rach- I'm sure you're so excited to hear the heartbeat, but just be patient and trust that all is going well. I'm sure you'll hear it soon!

Sam- I'm sorry you're feeling sick again, and after that horrible cold/asthma too! Don't you love it when men whine about how sick they are, when you had the same thing and had to keep going through it? Rob does that sometimes, and it makes me giggle so much. I guess I do have superimmunity as an elementary school teacher, though... every germ in the book! Anyway, I hope you feel better soon and that if it is MS, it's a sign that everything is going well. You're almost to 20 weeks... are you planning to find out the sex of the baby or be surprised?

Linds- Sorry the sickness is setting in for you too, but hopefully it's a sign of things going well. You must be enjoying your snow days... my kids are going nuts without the regular schedule from ours! This is a bad winter even for up here, so I'd imagine you have it worse relatively speaking since we have the infrastructure for megasnow in upstate NY. Stay warm and safe!

Kelsey- how's your little girl holding up? How is she recovering from the tubes? Have you noticed any difference yet?

AFM, my crosshairs disappeared today, my temp dipped. I hope they come back tomorrow. I'm not really sure if I O'd... I'm EXHAUSTED, but that could just be still recovering from my trip to the city (stayed out until 2 am on Saturday doing karaoke with friends!). I was also constipated Saturday-today... finally that 'passed' (sorry for the pun, couldn't resist) but I seem to remember that being a post-O thing as well. I'm still worried I O'd Saturday and the BD was too early, but yesterday FF said I O'd Friday. I guess no way to tell, really. Hopefully it happened at all, and at least if it did, I won't have to take Provera. Doctor's appointment on Friday. Any thoughts on questions to ask? I'll def bring a copy of my chart. He's my regular gyno, and I don't know if he does monitoring for Clomid or Femara. Anybody have any ideas on whether you need testing done first before you can take it? I just need to do SOMETHING to get a cycle. Can't get pregnant if you don't ovulate...

Today my closest real-life friend/TTC after loss buddy told me she was pregnant... she's a coworker and told me in our faculty meeting, where another teacher who's on leave's baby pictures were being shown, another pregnancy was announced publicly, and one teacher who's currently out on leave was back and brought her baby. I felt like I couldn't breathe, it was so hard. I feel really horrible for being upset with my friend. She's had a hard road too, and she's scared because she's not feeling any symptoms. I think I was able to be supportive in the moment but I just wish she'd told me in private. :( Is that wrong?

Update: temp dropped again this morning. I guess no O. Ugh.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I'm hoping your temp will go back up tomorrow! Gosh, I can only imagine your frustration!! As for what to ask your doctor - I don't think you should ask anything, I think you should be persistent with him when you say you need something to help you O and have a normal cycle. Those drugs were literally invented for people like you! Is the Provera a pill or a shot? I'm hoping he can just prescribe it for you and you can wait and decide when to take it yourself since you said it's rough on your system. 
Hearing other people are pregnant when you've been struggling so much is really the hardest thing ever. I swore EVERYONE got pregnant as soon as I had my missed miscarriage the first time and that pregnant women were EVERYWHERE. It was just awful!! I hated going out in public because it was all I noticed and I even skipped a baby shower I had been planning to go to for months because I couldn't handle it. Does your friend know you're still struggling? How far along is she? 
We do struggle with the amount of snow we've been getting lately! We're expecting around a foot of snow tomorrow and they've already declared a state of emergency for the state of Maryland! A foot was much more tolerable when I lived in NJ but here we seem to just fall apart at the thought of snow. We have better infrastructure to deal with it than when I was a kid (grew up in northern VA) but it's still a bit pathetic sometimes. I think it's also that the people that live around here try to drive in the snow and have no idea what they're doing!! 

How's everyone else doing?? Like I said before, we're setting up for a big snow tomorrow! Hoping there will be a few inches first thing in the morning for Oakley to go play in - a foot will be a bit too much for him to handle, I think but early I'm hoping he can go play :) 
I'm feeling pretty good this morning - I was horribly dizzy and tired last night but it at least holds off until evening to really bother me, it seems! I need to be better about snacking to ward off uneasiness, I think!


----------



## babydust818

Oh Alyssa, I can't wait for you to see your dr. What an endless battle this has been for you. It's understandable how you feel towards your friend. It's a very touchy topic. When you're putting your heart and soul into something and it doesn't work at all in your favor it gets very hard to be happy at all. I hope you find peace soon and can get on with a new cycle with clomid

Lindsay how much snow did u get? I saw y'all were getting pounded. how are you feeling?

So what does round ligament pain feel like? I think I'm experiencing it tonight. on my right side ive felt sharp jabbing pains around my ovary area and groin area. Sounds like that is what it is but is it too early? could it be that possible tumor I have? no idea! I haven't felt crampy since starting progesterone which is good. i think with cyst and tumor it wasn't helping with low progesterone


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - it's definitely not too early for round ligament pain - I already have it too. It's not as bad as first pregnancy but that's probably because mine have already stretched completely before. I even get the "lightning crotch" pains in the very beginning which I've had now too that you get later on when your cervix is opening up - but I'm assuming right now the pain is from is squeezing closed and getting higher. You'll get a lot of twinges and sharp pains in the beginning that will freak you out but are definitely normal. Even this time when I get them it freaks me out but I have to remind myself that I had them even worse with Oakley. 
I started week 6 off with a bang with my first vomit session (just spit/phlegm) but felt like I was going to throw up pretty much all day. I don't think shoveling helped any - I felt great while I was out there shoveling but as soon as I rested, I felt just awful!! We got around 20 inches of snow yesterday! It was insanity and now Kirk is stuck on the first road outside of our neighborhood along with 4 other cars! I have to go in to work today but I can go in whenever I want so I will definitely be waiting until the sun is up and cars seem to be moving better on the roads out there!! crazy!! I feel so bad for him but I can't leave the house with Oakley sleeping and I'm not sure I could really do anything to help anyway. 

Alyssa - so excited it's your appointment today - please update us as soon as you can!! 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, ladies... Hope everyone is good. Quick update now, more tomorrow... Saw the doctor, I have to get bloodwork done tomorrow to see whether I've ovulated. If I have, I'll either be pregnant or get my period and start femara on CD 3. If not, I have to take something to induce my period and then do the drugs on CD 3. If that's the case, I'll have to delay inducing a period for a couple of weeks since Rob and I will both be traveling in mid-March. 

Happy Valentines Day, all!


----------



## confusedprego

Glad you got to the doctor and got some meds! So exciting! When do you go for the bloodwork?? 
How's everything with your house going??


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA, trying to keep up, it's been a crazy week!!!

Sam - glad things are going well for you! When is your next appointment? Will you find out gender? Do you have a preference? Tell your OH to suck it up! You feel sick and still hold it together, he needs to pamper you right now!!!

Rach - so glad you got to hear the HB! Your definitely at the point of feeling all kinds of twinges and pains and I think you're more in tuned to it with the losses. Your little one is just making room in there for the long haul! How is the wedding planning going? It won't be long now. 

Linds - glad you're not feeling well also. That feeling of being on the verge of throwing up all day was awful. I almost just wanted to do it and get it over with. Brushing my teeth was the worst! Did you guys tell anyone yet? How are things going with the other house? 

Alyssa - glad you got to see the doctor! Can't wait for your update! I hope you're pregnant but either way I am glad they are finally going to get things going for you! How are things going with your house purchase? Do you have a close date? 

Mar - glad Ariah is doing so well and that you got to get out of the house for a while. I am sure you need some time to yourself occasionally! 

Kelsey - hope little Khloe is starting to feel better!

Mel - if your stalking, congrats on your new addition! Sophia is adorable!

AFM - we had 3 showers in the last week and 1/2. Got lots of cute stuff!!! So many outfits though! How many do you girls think I need in each size range? I got a lot of small stuff and wondering if I should exchange a few for larger sizes. Chris and I are going away this weekend for the long weekend so looking forward to that. I will post a pic of the baby furniture below and try to get a bump pic this weekend. Next week we are getting maternity pics taken, ugh I have no idea what to wear!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Jess- the room looks awesome! It's always interesting to me that people set up their baby rooms in advance... I was raised pretty conservatively Jewish, and it's considered a major taboo to set the room up before the baby actually arrives. It seems so welcoming and lovely, though! I love the colors! Have you decided on a name yet? I've seen some people do maternity pics in a long, flowing black sundress, that might be pretty.

Rach- How are you feeling? I'm sorry you're uncomfortable, but I guess it's a good thing that your baby is burrowing in for the long haul. 25% done already! Are you feeling less bloated? Only about 2 weeks until the wedding... you must be so excited!

Linds- Glad Oakley had fun playing in the snow. We got about 22 inches here on Thursday, they let us go early from school and snow day Friday. Less fun when you need to shovel it! Have you told your SIL about the baby yet? Are you starting to feel more confident?

Sam- How are you feeling? Are you showing yet?

Hi, Kels and Mar!

AFM, I was really freaking out yesterday that the doctor's office would be closed because of the weather... I kept calling and getting the 'after hours' message, but finally waited for the service and found out that they were open. Rob came with me too. He has a script to get a semen analysis (sorry if TMI) so we're covering that base. Anyway, the doc only spent about 3 min with me... he took one look at my temp chart and saw that I hadn't had AF since November, and immediately wanted me to get bloods drawn to see if I've ovulated and if not, on to medicated cycles. 

He doesn't seem to feel the need to do bloodwork monitoring beyond checking to see if I've ovulated now, and I felt so rushed that I didn't ask if we should do any other tests (FSH, AMH, etc). I guess it's worth it to just try the femara and see if it works, then worry if it doesn't... I'm also a little worried because I've heard that when an RE puts you on it, they tend to do bloodwork and ultrasound monitoring, but this is just my gyno and he isn't doing that. Not sure if it's really necessary. Anybody have any thoughts? 

My body is playing cruel tricks on me. I know I probably haven't even ovulated, but I've been exhausted this week (taken naps 3x, I never nap), have had GI symptoms including random waves of nausea (even puked twice seemingly unrelated to food, but maybe just anxiety--- I do have a super sensitive nervous stomach), super moody, and my boobs are tender. I'm hoping I DID ovulate and it's PMS, but it feels like I felt last time before I knew I was pregnant. Rob's even asked me a couple of times if I'm "sure." I am. But my body is screwing with me and I don't like it. Has that happened to anyone else? 

My kitty seems to be doing well still... the appetite stimulant is working well for her and she definitely hasn't lost any more weight, not sure if she's gained any back yet. Her snot looks a lot better (and there's less of it!).

We're clear to close on the house... there were some issues with the title that my lawyer is resolving. We're waiting for that to be taken care of and waiting for the sellers to get their acts together (DON'T THEY WANT THEIR MONEY??). I'm getting a little nervous, but my lawyer assures me this is normal. She's out of town this week so we're hoping to close the week after... the week of the 24th. 

In other news, I signed up for a beginning yoga and beginning meditation class... I need to try to manage my stress in a healthy, proactive way. I have to take a break from running on the treadmill because I have a ragingly painful case of plantar fasciitis... I've been walking, but it's not the same. I can't wait until it gets warmer and I can run outside again!

WOW, that was long... sorry. I wanted to give you all the deets from the doc and I haven't been on much this week to give you the rest!


----------



## BeachChica

Wow Alyssa - can't believe the doctor spent such little time with you. I write down a list of questions before I go so they don't try to rush out before they get to them. Did they do a urine analysis on you while you were there? Your symptoms sound like preggo symptoms. I have everything crossed for you girl! 
Are you able to see an RE where you are?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Yeah, I didn't really think about any ?s other than WTF is going on?? If I DID ovulate, I'd only be 7 or 8 days after today, too early for symptoms, too early for a test (and anyway I took one and it was negative), I really don't think I'm preg, just that my body is messing with me. I am STILL getting positive OPKs. Hopefully my bloodwork will tell what's going on.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!

Jess - the furniture looks amazing!! So excited for you! You're so close now! How have you been feeling?? Getting uncomfortable yet? 

Alyssa - I don't know what to think about your doc as I've never been on any meds but I remember Kelsey had to go in for blood draws after O to make sure the levels were good. I think ultimately the numbers didn't make a difference on what they would do but it gave you a good idea of how things were going pre-drugs vs post-drugs. How long are you waiting before you get the provera? You've been under a lot of stress lately so try to relax - I think the yoga and meditation will be great for you! I want to badly to do yoga right now but I'm not sure I'm supposed to. I skipped my exercise class this morning bc I've been throwing up. 
Great news about the house! and Yes, title details always take the longest! as long as the title is in the owner's name - you're good! :) They'll sort it out! We found out from the bank that we need to repaint some of the wood around our front and side porch for the loan to go through for our buyer so Kirk is over looking at it right now. It's been snowing so much we haven't had a chance to go look at it but it seems pretty easy to fix. 

Sam - how are you feeling?? Hope you and Ben are doing great and DH is back to his normal helpful self!! :) 

Rach - how do you like your Doppler? I'm considering getting one but not sure about it. You got the sonoline? How are you feeling??

AFM - Kirk and I have been joking that we're having twins this time because I feel so freaking awful but it is definitely reassuring!! It's just tough with a little one running around and following me in the bathroom - don't want to puke in front of him! I know other ladies get anti-nausea medication but I'm nervous about that too. My OB office is really against giving it anyway and since I didn't take it with Oakley and had such a great pregnancy/healthy baby even with all the vomiting, I'm reluctant to even ask about it.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Linds- I may have to delay inducing a period because Rob and I will both be traveling for work (different places) in mid-march. Thinking to start it feb 24 or 26th so even if my period starts right away, I can do the meds this cycle. He's giving me Prometrium, not Provera, in the hopes that it will be easier on my system.

Sorry you're not feeling well! Maybe the increased MS means it's a girl??


----------



## confusedprego

Kind of nice you can control the timing of everything this time although I'm sure you're anxious to get it started but I think a bit of yoga combined with the meds and you'll be pregnant before you know it!! 
I was really sick with Oakley too, just don't remember it starting this bad this early. We'll see! I'm kind of secretly hoping for a girl (hehe) but would be thrilled with a boy as long as either is healthy!! If we have another boy I'll be tempted to try one more time! 

I ordered a fetal Doppler today - couldn't resist!


----------



## babydust818

Jess - love the pic!! Looks so nice and cozy for peach! I bet you're getting anxious, nervous and excited for her arrival! I am so excited for you. 

Alyssa - i hate it when you feel rushed at the drs office. You feel like they want you in and out as quickly as possible. Do you really like this dr? Or are you thinking of switching? I'm glad they're giving you medicine that will be a little less harsh on your system. It's good you can choose when to take it since you've got upcoming plans. Won't be too long before you you get prego!!

Lindsay - can't believe you're already this sick! That is reassuring i can only imagine. When is your dr appt? the 20 what? Sorry. You will LOVE your doppler! I listen to babies HB everyday. Even though i told myself i'd use it once or twice a week. Oops. I've read online the waves from the doppler sound like a plane hovering over your house to the baby. Which scares me. It makes me only use it 2-5mins at a time. I did get the sonoline B one. I love it!!

Sam - how are you feeling? Better i hope!

AFM -- i am so damn thankful for that doppler. Otherwise i'd be worrying myself sick. My BBs haven't been sore in over a week and i've never once had MS. I did throw up once, but it was from a stomach bug. It all worries me, but i keep telling myself i'm one of the lucky few who have a good pregnancy. If it wasn't for the BFP, i wouldn't still have known i was PG. I kind of wonder if i have a tilted uterus because the further down the baby is... the harder it is to hear the hb. I'll ask my dr that question next time i go.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach- I think it's great that you are having an easy pregnancy. After everything you've been through, you deserve it! I'm glad you have the doppler to reassure you, though. How are you feeling about the wedding? It's coming up so fast!

Linds- It's cool that you're getting a doppler also. I hope you're feeling better! How long did your MS last with Oakley?

AFM, my doctor's office just called. They're normally great, and the nurse took about 10 min on the phone with me, so I'm not sure what was up on Friday. I think they were all messed up because of the weather. She said that my bloodwork showed that I might be ovulating (really high LH), and that I have to wait another week. I'll be glad if I do actually ovulate, but I'm currently freaking out because Rob and I had taken a break last week (and I mean, like, ALL WEEK) from BD. If my bloodwork on Saturday showed that I was possibly going to O but I haven't had a temp rise yet, do you think it's too late? I guess it doesn't really matter, at least I'll get a period if it was too late and not have to take the prometrium. I also won't have to delay it next time, I can just start it. I do feel like I just can't win, though.

On the plus (or minus) side, he wound up with the same stomach symptoms I did... nausea, a little vomiting, and some lower bowel stuff. I guess we both had a little bug. That makes me feel better, I really thought I was going crazy. One of the main reasons we haven't BD'd this week is because we've both felt so yucky!

I have the week off for midwinter recess/President's Day, so I'll be spending it packing and cleaning up this house. I hope to hear from my lawyer about a closing date soon! Enjoy your day, everyone!


----------



## babydust818

I really hope you're about ready to O. I would BD just in case. Usually that temp will rise when you are. So if you haven't had a rise yet, then i don't think you're out!


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - I would BD this week if you're up for it every other day just in case. Are they having you come back in a week to check your levels again? 

Rach - don't get stressed about not being able to find the HB in the beginning. I could never find mine, and often stressed myself out! Baby was so low! Chris was always better at it so I just left it to him. 

Lindsay - do you still have an appetite even though you're sick? I couldn't take the nausea, so I just too the meds "as needed". 

AFM - I am starting to feel pretty uncomfortable. It's hard when sleeping and really hard to get up from a lying down position. Getting up twice a night now to go to the bathroom so I'm really tired during the day. We are getting our maternity pics taken this weekend so I am really excited about that. The weather is looking perfect so I hope we get some good ones!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

My CM has been really thick and sticky (but a lot of it), which isn't pre-O, that's why I haven't pushed the BD. I guess I'll take some guaifenesin today just to help. Can't hurt!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies! 

Alyssa - If you guys are feeling up for it, it wouldn't hurt to keep at it every other day. When do you go back in to get your bloods rechecked? 

Jess - Kirk would have to push me up to help me get out of bed in the middle of the night - so neither of us slept well by the end! I was up 3 times a night the first two weeks of this pregnancy and now it's calming down, thankfully. 

Rach - my appointment is Feb. 27th - not this Thursday but next - 8 weeks on the dot. I'm excited about the Doppler - I don't think baby can even hear anything yet so I wouldn't worry about the sound of the Doppler. I'm curious when we'll be able to hear it! 

Sam - how you feeling?? When is the gender scan?! 

AFM - yesterday was really rough. My body completely rejected something and I was throwing up and also rejecting out the other end too (sorry TMI) for a couple hours last night. Ugh, it was terrible. I was trying to just eat normally yesterday even though I didn't feel great because I know I need to eat but I guess that was a bad idea. It wasn't food poisoning as I didn't have any cramping or anything but my body was just clearing out, ugh gross. I had the same thing happen with Oakley - my stomach got realllllly picky!! I've eaten pretty simple stuff today, I need to go back and look at my journal with Oakley and see when I can expect this to let up. My doctor recommends unisom for morning sickness - has anyone heard of that before? I'm starting to consider trying anything after yesterday! I know by 13 weeks with Oakley, I was pretty close to back to normal and by 15 weeks I was eating everything in sight. I think it was worst from 6-9 weeks. I remember at 10 weeks I got nervous because I felt pretty good and then it came back for a couple weeks and then I was good to go. I don't know..one day at a time for now! I know it will pass!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh Linds- that sounds awful! I hope you feel better soon. Sometimes when I'm nauseous I just like ice chips with some sugar sprinkled on them... you could make some dairy-free snow cream! I bet Oakley would love it too!

Jess- I'm sorry you're not sleeping well. Try to rest all you can!

Yeah, we'll be back to the BD. I'm going to get bloods drawn on Saturday, I'll hear back from the doc next Monday. I don't need another appointment as I know what will happen next. Hopefully the timing will be okay with our trips, but even if it isn't perfect I think I'd still rather have a natural period than take the meds. We will make it work!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks - I just had some mango sorbet - worked wonders last pregnancy and I guess it's doing OK right now. My mom is picking me up some chicken soup right now. She thinks I'm having a girl because this is how she was when she was pregnant with me. I'm having her pick up the unisom too...I'll try that tonight and see how I feel tomorrow. I haven't even been taking my prenatal vitamin the last couple days :/ ugh!


----------



## BeachChica

Linds - Ugh! I hope you get get some relief soon. I had a hard time with my prenatal vitamin too when I felt nauseous. Hopefully its OK. I really liked the Luigi lemon and strawberry icees. Did you guys tell anyone else yet?


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doing so much better today. I don't know if the unisom really worked today or what it is but I'm thankful for the relief! I actually slept through the night last night too! I still feel really uneasy but not like I'm on the verge of throwing up constantly! I took my prenatal vitamin last night with the unisom so I probably just slept through the nausea. Works for me! We've told all our family and some close friends but I will be waiting as long as possible to tell my work for sure! Especially since I plan to stay home with this one for a little while before getting a job. My boss is not going to be very supportive of that!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Linds- glad you're feeling better! Unisom is basically just benadryl... My doc told me to take it for my allergies the first time I was pregnant, and I actually take it for motion sickness when I fly. I never thought of it for morning sickness, though.. glad it worked for you! As for work, your boss, being older, is from a different 'feminera,' in which she probably had to fight so hard for recognition as a scientist that the concerns/desires for a family HAD to come second... doesn't give her an excuse, but she may either be resentful that you CAN make the choice to honor your family and your career both, or be stuck (in her mind) in the time when you had to choose, and she thinks choosing a family is 'a shame' because you're wasting your intelligence/talent. 

Jess- sorry you're not sleeping well. Do you have one of those snoogle things? I have a cheap body pillow from Target that I use just to sleep comfortably now, would something like that help? Or is it just one of those "I'll sleep better once the baby is born" things?

Rach, Sam, how are you feeling?

Hi, Mar and Kels.

AFM, I took Peanut back to the vet yesterday (such a nice guy, didn't even charge me since all he had to do was weigh her!)... she's only gained an ounce, but hasn't lost any more for the first time in months. Her snot is looking better and he wants me to keep doing what I'm doing with her and bring her back in a month for a re-check.

We have a tentative closing date for the house... next Thursday, 2/27. All of the title stuff is clear, just waiting for the bank's attorney to get back to us on his schedule. I've been spending my break packing, and we're ready for it to just happen! Rob and I decided that since we're closing so close to the end of the month, it's not reasonable for us to take Friday off to move, and my inlaws won't let us pay for half of the month of March (reason 4,596,432 we're moving out!) so we're stuck with March rent... but it's not that much, and at least this way we can go in and paint and rip up the carpet first. 

One of my friends in the city has a cat she wants us to adopt. We're actually thinking about it... my best cat experiences have been when one falls in my lap. Not sure how I feel yet, but we have time.

AND I woke up to a giant glob of EWCM as well as a temp dip. I wasn't temping when I got pregnant with my MC, but I remember having the huge glob of EWCM when I woke up the day I think I ovulated for it, and I've had temp dips on O day before. We BD'd the last two days, again this morning, and will do so tonight for good measure... I dunno, I'm feeling pretty positive all of a sudden. Maybe the waiting was worth it. Either way, the end of this cycle is in sight. Plus, since I'm on break, I baked some delicious peanut butter banana muffins this morning (mix of whole wheat and oat flour, no refined sugar!) and they are making me feel FANTASTIC right now. 

It feels like things are turning around a little bit here. Good things are happening, but I'm also just feeling "less bad." KMFX it sticks! Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi!

I'm doing OK today - I think being at work is really good for me. Keeps me distracted and not thinking about how I'm feeling constantly. We'll see how I do this weekend. A week from tomorrow is my scan! Kind of crazy - maybe then it will sink in that this is for real! I know this is silly but part of me is sad for Oakley - he's been the center of our entire world for 19 amazing months + when I was pregnant with him and soon he'll have to share us - kind of sad. I know eventually he'll grow to love his sibling but he's so attached to me that I'm not seeing this going very smoothly for any of us. I guess 8-9 months is a long time and he may be a very different child by then! We'll see!! 

Alyssa - I'm anxious to see your chart tomorrow morning! Got everything crossed for you this is it! Awesome on getting a settlement date - same as my scan date - good day all around, hopefully!! Glad your kitty hasn't lost any more weight - seems like everything is falling back into place for you! Yay!! So awesome!! 

How's everyone else feeling??


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - so glad thing are going well!!! Keep up the PMA!! That's fantastic about the closing date! A fresh start may be just what you need! Strange your in laws are so difficult!! I am sure you will be so happy to be in your own place! ... I will be anxious to see what happens with your chart too. 

Lindsay - glad you are feeling better! How did it go telling your family about your pregnancy? 

AFM - had my weekly doctors appointment today. They saw some contractions on my NST so they also did an exam. Everything seems to be fine, probably just my body getting warmed up.


----------



## babydust818

how exciting Jess!!!!!! I am so anxious for you! Just need peach to stay in there at least another 2 weeks!!

Glad you're feeling like crap Lindsay lol. It's so reassuring. I know what you're saying about Oakley, but he will adjust. You will be giving both babies the same love and attention. When you're attending to your little girl ;) Kirk can be playing with Oakley. I remember when i was first born my parents would tell me how much my sister hated me LMAO. She said she wished i was never born, but she got over it LOL. Oakley will adjust and will still love you just as much!

Alyssa i hope O is on the verge and you get that sticky BFP! How exciting for a new kitty! It's really nice your vet isn't charging you for weighing her. I'm glad her nose is looking better!

AFM -- i am feeling so non-pregnant it's not even funny. Scares me a lot, but i hook that doppler up and feel reassured. I can't wait for my 12w6d scan. I can't wait to see the progression of the baby. I hope all is still well. I ask myself "why wouldn't it be?". Then i start really thinking and freak myself out.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Jess - my family took it a lot better this time. My mom only had one slip up that she has since been trying to make up for. We got Oakley a shirt that says "I'm so awesome my parents are making another" and both my parents were excited and when I said that I didn't want to get a job and then get pregnant right away my mom quickly said "Lindsay, people do it EVERY day!" and I quickly told her that I'm not one of those people and ever since she just talks about how this is a great time for me to do this and blah blah blah. I don't think she really agrees as she had 5 years between my brother and me and she was a stay at home mom, so she just doesn't get it. She thinks that I will never go back to work if I take time off between kids but 1. I don't understand what is so awful about that 2. it's my decision what I do with my life and 3. she should know me well enough to know that I will want to do something with my degree. 
End rant. 

Rach - The fact that you have no MS makes me pretty jealous but I understand completely why you would like some MS. By 10 weeks your placenta starts taking over and that's when most women START to feel back to normal and it's completely taken over I think by 14 weeks so that's why MS fades then - can't wait until then!! haha. I'm oddly not nervous this time around but probably because I feel like poo!! my Doppler comes tomorrow! If you're getting the heartbeat with your Doppler, you have nothing to worry about :) 

Alyssa - I see your temp is still down this morning - still feel like O is coming? Could it be AF about to show and you actually did O? Are you still getting bloodwork to determine if you O'd? 

Hi Sam, Kels and Mar!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach- are you doing the NT scan? I'm sure everything is fine if you can find the heartbeat, everything is fine! 

Linds- sorry your mom is still being a little iffy, but I'm glad she's trying to recover from it. :) Your scan is in a week... excited? Glad you're feeling a little better, too.

AFM, still no O. I'm TRYING not to get too upset, I get bloods drawn Saturday and will start meds on Monday if it hasn't happened by then. The bloodwork I had done last week indicated that I still hadn't O'd then, so I'm not expecting AF (unless she comes randomly and this cycle was just anovulatory). I'm really angry at my body right now for not doing what it's supposed to do and for tricking me so much, but I'm trying to stay positive and just hope that I respond to the medication I'll take next cycle. When I let my mind drift, I worry that I won't respond to that, and that I'll never ovulate, or that I'm in premature menopause, or... well, best not to let my mind drift. :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls sorry Iv'e been mia.

Dad and step mum were up for a long weekend then back to work (hectic atm)

Alyssa - so glad you have a tentative closing date for next week. Pity your In laws are being such prats about the rent, honestly whats family for if they can't help out a little. Anyway wont be long till you are in your new place. Glad you cat is doing better and hasn't lost any weight. Glad you trying to stay positive and hope your body decides to do one thing or another (ov or AF) very soon but at least you know you can try the medicated cycle next month. Hopefully a new start in your new house.

Linds - wow 1 week till your scan! Glad you mum is behaving herself somewhat. Sometimes I don't think our mums really know us all that well, I suppose they want the best for us but go about ti all the wrong way and push all our buttons. Sorry the MS isn't being kind to you but its great all the same. I sometimes feel the same about B when this new one comes along but then I see him interacting with other and think it will also be a good thing for him to have someone to play with when they are both older.

Rach - Not long till your scan and I am sure everything is going well especially since you can hear the hb. As Lindsay says the placenta start to take over form about now so with B I was feeling much better by that point. Hows things going with the wedding planning?

Jess- glad you did so well with your baby showers. Where they BH hicks they were seeing on screen? Can't believe you are so close to the end - exciting!!

Hi Mar and Kels

afm - Benjamin's walking has come on great so we bought him his first pair of shoes on Sunday. I was expecting him to go a bit berserk as he sometimes wont even keep his socks on. All went well though as the lady measured his foot. 3.5F. He didn't seem to mind the shoes as he was toddling about the shop. I hope the weather is a bit nicer tomorrow as I want to go for a walk so B can 'play out' so looking forward to that.

My dad and step mum were up for the weekend which was great as they really wanted to see B walking and his tooth (one only still!). They took the monitor each night and got up in the morning with him so we got a couple of good night sleep and later mornings. He was still coughing lots so was waking a bit but that seems to have settled the last night or 2 and we have (nearly) sstn.

Anatomy scan 2 weeks yesterday. Nausea and vomiting seems to have come back over the weekend. I am wondering if it might be my new inhaler but probably not but I'll ask when I go back in a couple of weeks time. Seem to have a new cough which is a bit more chesty than the last one, will need to keep an eye on it and hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

Alyssa - I'm kind of excited for my scan but Kirk is not going to be able to be there, so kind of bummed about that. I should get my Doppler today, so even though it's really early, I'm hoping at least by the night before the apt that Kirk will be able to hear the heartbeat. When will you get results on your blood draw on Saturday? By Monday? 

Sam - you poor thing still having nausea and vomiting this far along! Did you have that with B??? Gosh, the only thing getting me through this time is knowing it will pass but you're making me nervous! haha! Your anatomy scan seems so late! I'm so curious if it's a pink or blue smartie!! 

I threw up my unisom and prenatal vitamin (and dinner) last night, so I'm curious to see how I will feel today. Thankfully, I'm working from home today but will have little O with me so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Happy 11 weeks, Rach! Almost out of first tri!


----------



## babydust818

quick update bcz I have to go to work but heres 11 weeks bump pic
 



Attached Files:







pic20140221075146.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

Lookin good, Rach! 

Just got my fetal Doppler - couldn't resist trying it - nothing yet. Hope by next week we can possibly hear it for Kirk since he won't be able to come to the scan!

Poor Oakley threw up in his bed last night and had some diarrhea today - is going over 2hrs sleeping right now too, my poor bug! He hasn't been acting like he's sick but all signs are pointing to it! No fever as of yet!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone! 

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing! It was a pretty rough weekend in our household - bad stomach bug hit Oakley on Saturday, moved to me Sunday morning and Kirk Sunday evening. It's making me dread my appointment on Thursday now as I got a stomach bug last pregnancy and started bleeding within a couple days of it :/ I didn't get a fever this time so I think that's probably a good sign and last time I had the bad hpts to go with it, so might have just been doomed from the start!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - are you feeling better today? That stinks you guys are all sick! Just stay positive, everything will be fine for your appointment! 

We got some maternity pics taken on Saturday at our house. Can't wait to see them all but here's a sneak peek she sent me... 35 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - how did your bloods go on Sat? Did you ovulate?

Sam - so great to hear little B is up walking around! So cute that you bought him his first pair of shoes! are you going to pass them down to the new LO if it's a boy too? That's nice your parents took care of him while they were in! bet it felt good to catch up on sleep. i was going to ask when your gender scan was, but i saw you said 2 weeks! how exciting!!!

Jess - i love your picture. You're so beautiful. Can't believe peach is a coconut now! I am getting so excited for you and Chris!!! How is he doing?? Is he getting impatient?

Lindsay - so sorry your house is full of sickness :( I hope you all are feeling better by now. Don't think the worst of things. It's just a coincidence. Just God reassuring you things will be okay. Not too long until your appt!!!! I can't wait to see that sonogram!

AFM seems like FOREVER since i've last had my sonogram. 8w3d seems SOOO long ago. A week from Thursday is my appt. I was listening to baby's heartbeat earlier and i've noticed the heartbeat is slower than it was at my last sonogram. It was 173bpm and it now stays around like 145 on my doppler. Is the hb suppose to decrease over time? I've experienced some weird pain by my left ovary tonight. Might be my uterus stretching? I have no clue! I've been so lucky with everything. Just praying all is still well.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - your maternity pictures are absolutely gorgeous!! I just love them and can't wait to see more! How are you feeling?? Getting any contractions yet?? 

Rach - the heart rate definitely slows over time. It's really high in the beginning and slowly decreases - I remember Oakley's being around 125 later in my pregnancy. They say lower heartrates typically signify a boy, so maybe you're having a boy! I still haven't picked up a heartrate on my Doppler yet :/ Hoping we can pick it up tonight or tomorrow for Kirk since our scan is Thursday and he can't make it. 

AFM - I'm still pretty shaky but I think I'm just back to pregnancy MS. I'm pretty nervous for my scan. I hadn't really thought about it much until I got this stomach bug and now I'm just dreading it. Plus, Kirk can't be there so if something is wrong, I won't have him there. My SIL is going to scan me so at least I will have her to cry with if need be. I need to keep telling myself that even if something is wrong, I've been through this before, we have a beautiful baby boy and there's no reason why we won't have another - worst case scenario!! I do still feel pretty awful so taking it as a good sign! I just keep losing weight, so it makes me nervous. Well, I've only lost 5lbs - I'm down to 110 - doesn't seem like a good time to be dropping weight!! I was already breaking out the belly band by now last pregnancy. We'll see, we'll see! Sorry to be a bit of a downer!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay it's okay to have doubt/worry. We've all been through some crap with pregnancies. We never will feel 100% sure about it. I think it was just a bug that hit your home and the baby is healthy and the heartbeat is just a ticking at 170bpm! ;) I don't think you should feel like you need to dread the scan. I have a good feeling everything is going to be okay! <3 You're looking at it in a very positive way just in case things aren't good, but i truly do feel like everything is fine! Can't wait to hear all about it.

I had a dream last night that i was getting ready to find out the gender of the baby, but i was playing a slot machine lmao and i let someone spin for me as i was walking away and i hit this jackpot thing where i gained 300 extra spins. So i stayed there and watched the whole thing before heading back. By the time it was done i went back to see the Dr and they had closed LMAO! I was like omg wtf! So i went back to the machine and with the 300 spins i got $8,880. Then there was an app on the side of the screen that said "Gender result" or something. So i clicked on it and it said girl. I was like WHAT?! Then i finally talked to the dr and he said he got it mixed up and it is actually a boy. LOL. Soo..... i have no damn idea what i'm having. Since i've been pregnant i've had some what psychic abilities through my dreams. So i am just so confused now as if i should take that girl or boy LOL. God i sound like a lunatic!


----------



## confusedprego

Well, ladies, I can't believe it, but we found baby's heartbeat last night!! Kirk wanted to listen to it all night <3 I couldn't believe we found it so early but so relieved for Kirk since he won't be at the scan tomorrow! Crazy Crazy!! Oakley had been up for a long time Sunday night so I was really tired yesterday that I now know makes my MS unbearable! I was so miserable last night - thank goodness we found the heartbeat to remind me what it is all for!! 

Rach - you're funny with your dreams! I think everyone telling you different things has seeped into your dreams but at heart it seems like you think it's a boy - so it probably is! :) Although, Jess on the other thread was convinced she was having a girl and is having a boy so who knows!!  

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## MarHunting

glad you found the heart rate linds. I lost weight with Ariah in the beginning too. I didn't start gaining ANY weight until 23 weeks.

Rach, its totally normal for the heart rate to begin to slow a bit. that first heart rate was high.... might be a girl!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - were you really sick? I was really sick with Oakley but not this bad - I think I gained 5lbs or so in the first trimester even though I felt pretty awful. Although looking back at my journal with him it seems like I must have lost weight between 7 and 9 weeks as all I talked about was throwing up pretty much, ha! Hoping this time the MS will let up some by 10 weeks like it did last time. Hard to hide from coworkers that you're pregnant when everything in sight makes you want to puke.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay they say if you have very bad MS then it's a girl ;) How awesome would that be?! I am soo happy you heard the baby's heartbeat! It's SO RELIEVING!!!! Can't wait to see your picture tmrw! Did you get the sonoline B doppler? If so, what did the doppler read for hb?


----------



## confusedprego

It was anywhere from 125-135bpm and yes I got the sonoline B


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'll be brief now, more tomorrow I hope, its been a crazy week... 
but please send good thoughts for my kitty... I had to take her to the emergency clinic bc she started throwing up. Really dehydrated, not sure how it's going to go. Closing on the house tomorrow.

Linds, good luck on your scan!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Will try to write more later but looking forward to your scan Hess and seeing little Linds pic.

Sending get well vibes for you cat Alyssa

Just getting ready for work


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - good luck today with both the house settlement and your kitty! Let us know how both go today!!


----------



## babydust818

good luck Linds! 

I am sending positive vibes to you, Alyssa! <3


----------



## confusedprego

My scan is at 1, I will update you guys as soon as I can but I'll probably have to wait until I get home to post a pic - I'm not good at this site on my phone!


----------



## confusedprego

Everything is perfect. Measured exactly 8 weeks and heartrate of 171bpm


----------



## babydust818

YAY! That is great Lindsay! So happy for you guys! <3 At 8w3d my baby's hb was 173! So close to yours!! YAYY so exciting!!!!!!!

My sonogram is 1 week from today!!! I can't wait.


----------



## pinksmarties

:happydance:Fab news Lindsay. Didn't get chance at work as computers down then friend round for tea so just getting on now before bed. Hope everyone okay will post more tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

Pic attached :) I have a super tilted uterus so that's why it looks like a smiley lol. Crazy Crazy!! They said if my nausea doesn't let up in the next week to call back for nausea medication. I was tempted to ask them to just give it to me but decided if I could hold out, that would probably be best.
 



Attached Files:







8w0dFeb272014.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - great news on your scan!!! :yipee: Look at your little bean!!! So happy everything is just perfect and now that you found the HB on your Doppler that will definitely provide you some reassurance between appointments. 

Rach - happy 12 weeks!!! :happydance: How are you feeling girl? Did you check the Chinese gender chart to see what it predicts for you? Are you still taking the progesterone? How is the wedding planning going? It won't be long now.

Alyssa - how is your cat doing? Hopefully she's ok. My cat had a very sensitive stomach when she was sick. Have you tried giving her some "slippery elm"? They sell it at health food stores and helps coat their stomach. You can do some googling on it but it really helped my kitty. Did you close on your house? I hope so... Exciting!!!

Sam - how are you doing? When do you find out gender? I thought your appointment was coming up soon! I'm anxious to know!!! Is your OH feeling better and being more helpful now? 

AFM - 36 weeks today! Woohoo!!! :yipee: I can't believe I'm here! I'm feeling huge and my feet are so, SO swollen but other than that feeling pretty good. Went for my NST this week and still measuring big. Next week I start going to the doctor twice a week and I have another growth scan on Thursday so we'll so how she's looking. We took off work today and came out to the boat last night. Going to spend a couple days out here and come back in on Saturday afternoon. It's been a little while since we've been out and I wanted to get one more get away in before the baby arrives. There's so much to do around the house but it's just going to have to wait. Looking forward to some sunshine and relaxation!


----------



## confusedprego

yay, Jess! so excited for you! You're measuring big - what does that mean? baby is big? Do they think they may induce you early?? Are you ready to go out on a maternity leave from work?? Are they being supportive?? I hope so!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay!!! aww I am so happy for you! Baby looks a lot like mine did at that stage! So happy for you Oakley and Kirk!

Jess a getaway sounds very good right now and a great idea for you two before baby comes. sorry your feet are swelled so bad. andrews sisters was too. that's a good thing baby is measuring big! maybe an early arrival!

yay to 12 weeks. I am so thankful to say this. I've waited so long. seriously can't wait for Thursday! ugh more snow coming Sunday. rain and sleet then switching to snow monday. yuck! I am so over it.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - not really sure what measuring big means at this point, just that they wanted to monitor it more closely to make sure she doesn't get too big for me. I guess I'll find out more on Thursday. I am excited about going out for maternity leave. I know it will be a lot of work (at home) with the new baby but it will be nice to have some time off of work for a while! Does anyone at your work suspect your pregnant yet? I know you've been sick so heat might be a bit hard to hide.


----------



## confusedprego

We have another snow day here - how's everyone doing?!


----------



## babydust818

Snow here too... roads are crappy. Ugh these hospital bills are outragous. I just got a bill from an ultrasound i had done at the hospital which would of been my most recent one. It was $1800 and after insurance i still have to pay $700. WTF? I just don't get it. What a joke.


----------



## confusedprego

wow, that's a lot, Rach! call your insurance company and ask why it's so expensive. Are you getting your 12 week scan at a perinatologist? I found those scans are nearly twice as expensive as the regular - my insurance paid for it but kind of crazy!!! They were over 2000 bucks - and I had to have one every two weeks last time - was so thankful my insurance covered it otherwise I couldn't have done it and would have just been worried the whole time. They said they'll still need to scan me frequently, especially early on but may not have to be as frequently as last time (every two weeks). I'm hoping it will be every 3-4 weeks, although I don't mind an extra peek at the baby, it's just tough getting to the doc office from DC if I have to go to work.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, all...

Jess- you must be getting so excited... very close now! How was your trip? I hope you were able to get away and relax. I think you're right that it'll be work to be home with the baby, but definitely a different (and hopefully more pleasant!) kind of work. 

Rach- Wow, first tri is done... you must be so relieved! I hope you're able to work something out with your insurance... that seems ridiculously high for a scan. It makes me so upset that healthcare in this country costs as much as it does, and that the prices aren't even standardized... it costs differently for different people depending on insurance, private pay, etc. Anyway, I hope you get it taken care of. When is your next scan? Are you going to be doing any screening, or just a typical checkup?

Linds- I think you've gotten more snow days than we have! How are you feeling? 

Sam- how are you doing? I hope you're feeling better, you poor thing... it seems like you've been sick almost your whole pregnancy.

Hi, Mar and Kels.

AFM, we closed on the house... yay! Also, I started my medication last night... so far no mood issues, but I can smell everything and my boobs are sore. I'm just glad to be moving forward, and knowing that this cycle is ending soon makes me feel better. By the last week or so, we just gave up... figured it wouldn't be healthy anyway. It's SO NICE to take a break from BD! Rob scheduled a semen analysis (sorry, gross, I know) for this week so at least we don't have to worry about its coinciding with my fertile time. I'll start Femara on CD 3, which I guesstimate should be around mid-March, meaning I should ovulate by the end of March if my body responds to the medication. I'm really hoping it does!

Peanut had a bad reaction to the strong antibiotic she was on... it just upset her stomach over time, but only showed up once she was REALLY sick. I had her in to the emergency and then the specialty vet. Right now, she's still not eating... I have to force feed her and give her subcutaneous fluids, but she seems to be looking a bit better. One of her liver values was elevated so I'll have to get that rechecked next week. I just hope it was a reaction to the antibiotic, sometimes cats get really sick really fast when they stop eating. If that was the case, stopping the antibiotic and giving her this nursing care should turn her around. I'm trying really hard to hope for the best, I can't even really think about preparing for the worst.

Rob took the week off to work on the new house, so I've been having him bring Peanut with him so he can watch her. He's working on pulling up carpet and putting down laminate flooring (the house is mostly hardwood except for a couple of the bedrooms). We moved some stuff in yesterday and are hoping to do the rest in two more uhauls. Hopefully we'll be all settled by the end of March... the better to do some BD! 

We have our first yoga class tonight... chat soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - congrats on the house!! you must be so excited!! Hopefully spring will show up soon for all of us and you can enjoy that new house of yours to the fullest! 
Your poor kitty! How old is she? Hope she will be on the upswing here soon!
Glad you're starting the medication! Can't wait for you to get on a medicated cycle so we can get you that BFP! I will be crazy stalking your chart now :) How are you feeling?? 

AFM - We settle on our house on Friday - I can not wait!! Looks like the weather should be nice so should be no surprise snow storms to cancel *fingers crossed!!* I'm getting so sick of this snow it's just absurd!! I really hate winter anyway and am starting to think I may belong in Florida with Jess!!! But now that we'll be making some money from our house, we're going to be doing a full "make-over" to the outside of our house. I'm so excited!! It's going to look like a whole new house - we're getting quotes this weekend, I think! 
I've still been really sick but compared to the stomach bug I had it really hasn't been so bad, but I also think my placenta may already be starting to take over as I'm having moments where I don't feel pregnant at all. It's funny as I'm savoring those moments this pregnancy instead of freaking out like last time. I'm surprisingly much more relaxed this time around!! I guess it's finally sinking in that I have no control over what happens and as long as I take as good of care of myself as I can, what will be will be!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - when i went to my last scan at 8w3d the girl had told me she could already see my placenta and that it was great news because she thought she couldn't see it just a few moments ago. So that's good for you! Good mind set on things <3 It's so true. I think you'll be just fine. WOOHOO to closing on the house. That would be awesome to upgrade yours and switch it up. I am so sick of this snow too. I was just looking at the forecast and saw there's 40's and 50's coming up. YAY!!

Alyssa i'm so glad things are turning around for you. I hate that peanut isn't doing the best, but she is a fighter. I'm sending positive vibes for you guys <3 That would be amazing for you to get a BFP at the end of March!! That would be fab. I hope Rob's sperm analysis comes back good. One less thing you'd have to worry about. YAY to closing on the house. So so so exciting!!

AFM -- 2 more days until my scan. I had a dream last night i went and my dr was no longer there and no one would take me or scan me. I was so pissed and started throwing shit lmao. Omg so funny. My dreams are always crazy whether i'm pregnant or not. I just can't wait to go!!!! I'll be 1 day shy of 13w. Would be super duper awesome if by some fat chance they could guess on the sex. Andrew and i are sooo impatient and can't wait LOL. We want to know now damnit!!! Last time i went i was measuring 2 days ahead. I never changed my due date because i figured i'd wait until this scan to make sure. So we'll see.


----------



## babydust818

Andrew and i were arguing earlier. I don't know what the hell his deal is lately, but he's so moody and takes everything out on me. Anyways, while my blood was boiling i could tell the baby was upset because i just felt weird down there. Like i pulled something. About 45mins later i go to the bathroom and there was brown spotting. I got my doppler out and i heard the hb. Thank god. I've been trying to take it easy. I can't wait for Thursday even more now. I was thinking maybe my placenta healed itself but makes me wonder now. I haven't had a bit of spotting for a month now since my last appt. Of course now i do. I feel a tiny bit crampy or achy i guess you should say in my lower back and down my legs. Trying not to freak.


----------



## confusedprego

Try not to freak out, Rach! Brown spotting is very normal. Your scan will be here before you know it! And you and Andrew have a lot of big changes going on in your lives right now so there's bound to be a little tension! Plus, if you're anything like me right now, I'm a bit emotionally sensitive, so try to cut him a little slack but also talk to him about it if you can! :) What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## babydust818

well now I'm Wondering if the blood was from a pimple that busted lol. I'm telling myself that anyway. my appt is 9am! I can't wait


----------



## confusedprego

haha, maybe it was! This is probably TMI but ever since Oakley I must have gotten an internal hemorrhoid as I can have some blood after BM sometimes and it freaks me out every time now but I have to remind myself there are other sources of blood than just the baby maker!!  How are you feeling?? I threw up a lot yesterday - hoping today will go a bit smoother!!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - did you really O or is that your medication?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!

Alyssa - Yeah :yipee: on closing on the house! This is going to be a new chapter in your life and good things to come! Glad you got on the meds now and moving on to a new cycle. I have everything crossed for you girl!

Lindsay - Yeah for settling on your house as well! I am sure that will be a huge relief to get that off your plate! so good you have the hook-up on the scans! When do you go in for your next appt?

Rach - anxiously waiting for your report! Try to stay calm girl! This is going to be a crazy month with the wedding and being pregnant so it will be hard as you guys will have a lot of emotions going on but just try to make the best of it. Oh my gosh did you find out any more on your medical bill yet? Have you had your first "official" OB appointment yet? Sometimes its around 12 weeks, the doctor gives you a little goodie bag etc...? With my insurance, after that is when my maternity coverage officially kicks in and I don't have to pay my co-pays etc. 

AFM - have my growth scan tomorrow morning. Looking foward to seeing what our little angel is up to. At my NST appt on Monday the doctor told me she was way down low and said to talk to the specialist about timing etc. I've put on about 40 lbs (and I'm small) but they think its mostly fluid so I will be interested to see if that's still the case. 
Chris and I went to Breastfeeding class last night so got a lot of good info. Tonight I am going to have him put the carseat in the car and get a few other things ready just in case.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Oh goodness... I hadnt even checked my chart. I started my meds Sunday night... I really have no way to tell if I O'd. I thought no because the temps dropped Sunday... The rise on Friday was after a glass of champagne Thursday the day we closed and all the cat stress. I almost hope I didn't, I had a couple of drinks this week since I was starting my meds anyway! I guess if I don't get a period I'll have to take a test.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow Jess - things are getting so close. How was the bf info? It'll be great being home off work but its a whole new different kind of work, nicer though!! Are you settled on a name?

Alyssa - big yays for closing on the house. It'll be great being able to make it your own and for your family soon to be. Hope your little kitty cat is on the mend. 

Rach - nearly end of 1st tri, wow seems to have gone so fast but maybe not for you! Looking forward to seeing your scan tomorrow and I hope you got your insurance sorted as that seems unbelievable the cost. Glad you can be reassured hearing the hb, sucha a fab sound. I was looking back through my pg journal with B and the number of times I put about OH and us being snipey. As Linds say you both have a lot goingon this month and your hormones are all over the place but at the same time my OH was also acting like a plank for no real reason!!! I am sure when he sees the little bubs on screen things will calm down again.

Linds - So hope you get the house all sorted this weekend and the snow stays away. We have had a really mild winter but lots of places have been flooded for weeks. Glad things are feeling a bit better with regards the ms and I am sure it was around 9 weeks with B that I started to feel a bit better. Its a great attitude to have but I think this is a good 'un! So they might not need to see you for your cervix check as often this time around?

Hi Mar and Kels, hope you and your girls are doing okay.

afm - sorry mia again. I have read but just as I get the chance to post something crops up and before I know it is bedtime. Anyway it was my anatomy scan today. Scan went ok, the lady doing the scan was a little abrupt initially. There were times she was pressing really hard and it hurt. The scan wasn't as clear as I seem to remember with Benjamin and although she did explain bits and pieces it was more just to say which things looked normal. I do have to go back in 2 weeks as she couldn't get a angle of the spine.

She did check at the end for gender but the wee tinker had the cord between their legs however she thinks (with about 55% accuracy?!) that it is a boy. I'll be able to check again at the next scan so I am not saying one way or the other atm.

Saw Dr Nicoll, he is keen for Vbac, talked about induction after cs and risk of rupture so although they would prefer not to do it will induce in some circumstances. But there is no way I will be induced again, its either vabc or elective cs in my mind. I go back to see him at 34 weeks.

I did mention the pre-e to the mw I saw before the Dr and she said my BP was fine after B was born. Dr Nicoll also said each pg is different and they will just keep an eye on it during this pg.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess and Rach - can't wait to hear about your scans!! :) 

Jess - How are you feeling at this point? At least it's not summer and you're probably not battling the swelling as bad as you could be - I'm kind of dreading this summer! 40lbs is a good amount of weight to put on by now, I think! I ended up putting a full 50lbs on with Oakley. I dropped 30 of it really quickly, the next 10 took a little effort and the last 10 took a lot of effort. I think if I had breastfed longer it would have been easier to get the last 20lbs off! So exciting we're getting down to needing daily check-ins from you!! Will you post on facebook when you're checking into the hospital?? I'm so excited for you!! and yes! being home with the baby is definitely work but a much better work than work work!!  How long do you get to stay home? 

Alyssa - I bet it's your meds making your temps go up - How long do they usually take to kick in an AF? How's the new house? Kitty doing ok?? 

Sam - only 55% certainty?? That's hardly better than chance!!  Glad you'll get another scan :) What do you think it is? Are you feeling better now?? 

Kels, Mar - Hi!! :) 

AFM - I had my first non-vomit day since 6 weeks yesterday - very exciting!! It's getting easier to keep my prenatal vitamin down and my boobs don't feel like they're going to explode at any moment, so I think that placenta is starting to do it's job! I felt pretty awful this morning but seem to be doing better now. My pants already feel snug by the end of the day but I haven't put on any weight yet - I need to ask for maternity clothes that I lent out back - it was to a coworker and she looks like she never had a kid already so not sure why she hasn't brought it up yet.


----------



## MarHunting

Wow. I disappear for a couple weeks and everyone seems sooooo much further along in their pregnancies. incredible.
Geez, next time I look Jess will have had that wee babe.
Rach how are you feeling? Is your scan today?
Linds, still getting sick??
Sam, 55% sure its a boy? Hopefully you get a different tech next time that can be 100% sure. I can't believe you're half way already!

AFM. Ariah is onto OATMEAL!!! Its really agreeing with her. We also had to start sleep training as she has felt the need to wake up 2-5 times a night. So far, its going pretty well. She hates the nap training as normally my husband or I would rock or bounce her to sleep. NOT anymore. lol. Poor monkey. I hate hearing her cry, but she's figuring it out pretty quick.

and hi to everyone else :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls!
Well my appointment today went well - except baby is measuring big still. I am measuring 1 week ahead and 7lbs 5oz!!! :shock: Her head and belly are measuring in the 90th percentile but overall I think she was about 77%. Doctor couldn't really say that I would go early or need a C-section. He said to let nature take it's course and we'll see what happens when I'm ready. He did say that he didn't think I'd go past my due date. 

I've attached a pic below.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0708.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - saw your post on FB - looks like everything went great for you today as well! My little bean was always a little camera shy too!

Lindsay - glad the MS is starting to let up a bit and you are feeling a little bit better! If you ask for your maternity clothes back from your coworker do you think the word will get out about you being preggo? Or do you think they already suspect it? I am just planning to take the 12 weeks off for maternity leave. 

Sam - I can't believe they couldn't keep looking until they found out for sure if you were having a boy or girl. Do you have a preference this time either way?

Mar - wow Ariah is growing up so fast! What exactly does the sleep and nap training consist of? Do you just put her down and let her cry it out until she goes to sleep? Then do you just gradually extend the time she's down for her sleep/nap?


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - awesome about the oatmeal! Oakley was big into Oatmeal and really still is! It can be so tough to get them on a good sleep schedule and it always seemed for us as soon as we got it figured out and he was on a good schedule, something popped up and it was shot to hell lol. I'm hoping by the time the baby is born, Oakley will be through all the teeth stuff and will just sleep for us!! He's been good for a couple months now but it seemed like he was never going to be a good sleeper. He was good from like 6 - 11 months and then something switched in him. 

Jess - what a beautiful scan picture!! That's good that you won't go to your due date! They told me I'd go to 42 weeks if they'd let me when I was 38 weeks! I wanted to punch them in the face at that point haha I was so ready at that point!! The MS does seem to be lightening but definitely not gone. I have some energy back though and today I feel almost not pregnant which I read in my journal with Oakley at this point in his pregnancy so I think every day should get better and better from here *Fingers crossed!!* 

Sam - I'm disappointed too in your US tech! When is your next scan?? 

Rach - saw on facebook everything looked good - congrats! bet that makes you feel awesome! ever figure out what was going on with your insurance? 

AFM - settlement tomorrow!! woohoo!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - wow what a fab scan. How confident are they about size? I have 2 friends that said where measuring big (expecting 10lb+) and they both had 6lb odd babies!! 

Linds - Great news about closing tomorrow that;ll be such a relief! Is it the lady you spoke about before that is buying?

Rach - from the sounds of things the others have said it all looks to be okay. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics.

Mar - great news about Ariahs eating. How old is she now? Time is flying by.

Alyssa - hope you are settling in okay and little cat is feeling better.


My scan is on the 19th, hope we get a different person doing it that's a bit friendlier. We are heading off to my Dads house tomorrow for the week and will be spending a few days away at Centre parcs (family friendly centre with wood lodges Like Dirty dancing but without the dancing!!).


----------



## babydust818

I am going to update quick. I'll write more later, but here's the baby!! :) Baby was measuring 13w4d, but lady said it was good since it was in the gestational age of 1 week. Do i change my due date or is that up to the dr? Not sure lol. If so, baby will be due Sept 7th. Andrew's bday is the 8th! :cloud9: Sucks baby had its back to us, but i was very happy to see it had been growing and that there was a heartbeat. I really can't stand the ultrasound tech. She does everything so quickly and doesn't even say much except "Here's your baby" and then moves on to looking around else where. I had to ask what the hb was because she didn't tell me. She didn't tell me what it was last time either. She finally told me 140. I didn't get to see any movement or nothing because she was so fast. I was like WTF. lol
 



Attached Files:







baby12w6d.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pinksmarties

Everything looking perfect rach, sorry the tech was rushed and rude. Must be a common thing.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - my mom developed hemorrhoids while pushing my sister and i out. I know it can't be fun dealing with it. She always complained about it hurt when she would make a bowel movement. She felt constipated a lot too i think. I guess it's apart of being a mommy! As for maternity clothes, i haven't had to buy any yet. I bloat a lot, but it's all from the junk i've been eating. Nothing is baby yet. Sucks! I'd get your clothes back for sure! I'm sure she wouldn't mind lending them back to you lol. If so i'd be like ummm no. Glad you're feeling better. 

Jess - WOW! What an awesome 3D picture. She looks so pretty already. 7lb5oz is pretty big already! Are you doing a c-section? Wow so hard to believe you'll be holding that precious girl by the end of the month! :cloud9:

Mar - glad Ariah is starting to adjust to her new routine. Can't believe she's eating oatmeal already! such a big girl. do you have any new recent pics to post of her?

Sam - like you said, our ultrasound tech's seem alike! Mine too was pressing a little too hard for my liking. 55% accuracy is basically like saying "i don't know". That's only 5% more certainty than you started out with lol. I def wouldn't give up on baby being a girl just yet! Can't believe you're 21 weeks. Wow!!

AFM -- thank God the weather is gonna be warm here the next few days. Of course they have to throw in a 25 degree day mid next week. I can't wait for the warm weather. Only 2 weeks from tmrw until the wedding! I'm feeling so fat too. Yuck! I'm getting sick too. Andrew has been passing it back and forth to himself the last couple of weeks. Seems everyone is. Whatever is in the germs of this nasty cold is definitely a fighter. I am convinced the baby is a boy. I have even before it was conceived. What makes it so hard is a name. Andrew and i both like Owen, but i'm not settled on it yet. I think i'm going to just tell you girls the name and keep it a secret from facebook until baby is here.


----------



## babydust818

Alright, i have a dilemma and i need your thoughts. I went to the dr today to follow up with the sonogram, but also my cysts i have on my ovaries. He seems to think the cyst on the left ovary is a luthem corpus or whatever it's called. Says it's common for all women yada yada yada. He's more concerned about the right ovary because it has a dermoid tumor. He said mine is 5.6cm. He said the safe zone is 0-6cm. Anything above 6cm should be removed. I'm really close to that 6cm line. He said i have 2 choices. Removing it or not. There's risk factors to both. If i remove it, they will have to give me an anesthetic and make an incision on my belly. He said if theres any abnormalities with the baby, it would already be there BUT with an anesthetic, there could possibly be a chance of something abnormal happening in the future from taking it. Also, i'd be out of work 4-6 weeks (possibly). BUT the biggest risk factor of all is there's a small percentage of losing the baby and miscarrying. THAT terrifies me. Also, tumor has a small possibility of being cancerous. Most aren't though. He said if i don't get it removed we will keep a close eye on it. He doesn't want to remove anything after 20 weeks because the uterus is above the belly button by then. So basically i only have a couple of weeks to think about this. He said if i don't get it removed, it could twist and cut off the blood supply to the baby, or it could burst and cause infection through out my body OR if it ruptures towards the end of pregnancy i could go in pre-term labor. I'm like GREAT. So i don't know what the hell i should do. SO many things to think about. I have an ultrasound scheduled for March 27th (16w) to check out the tumor to see if it's grown anymore. Also to see baby and hopefully find out gender (that would be awesome!).


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - If I were you I would probably wait until the 16 week scan before making any decisions to see if it has gotten any bigger since you're still technically in the "safe-zone" but it definitely wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion since it's not just you this could effect!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Wow, there's been a lot going on in the past couple of weeks... hope I get everybody.

Jess- wow, it's so exciting that you've hit full term... are you ready to go? Does Chris get to take any time off of work when the baby is born? Have you decided on a name yet? I've also heard of a lot of people who think that their baby is measuring big but then are fine when things actually come to pass. I guess there's no way to tell until it actually happens!

Sam- glad you're feeling better, and I hope you enjoy your holiday! I live pretty close to the Catskills (where Dirty Dancing took place!) so I have a good idea of what kind of a place you're talking about. Have a great time! Sorry you weren't able to tell if your baby is a boy or a girl... do you have a preference?

Mar- that's great that Ariah is eating oatmeal! How old is she? Are there other solid foods to which you are introducing her? Sorry about the lack of sleeping, hopefully she'll get into a groove soon.

Linds- Congrats on your settlement, that must be a huge weight off. Glad you're feeling better too. Hopefully you're right that your placenta is taking over and you'll only do better from here. Are you thinking you will be able to have less frequent checks this time around? Have you told Oakley yet that he's getting a new sibling?

Rach- I'm glad your scan went well but sorry you weren't able to see the baby better. At least you get to go back sooner rather than later, but I'm sorry for the reason. I obviously have no frame of reference, but I would probably go with what Linds suggested and wait to make a decision until your next scan. So close to the wedding now... are you excited? Have you had your final fitting yet?

Hi, Kels!

AFM, the kitty is doing better... I take her back for some repeat bloodwork tomorrow, hopefully it will show the improvement we are seeing. She's eating on her own, at least. 

Rob took last week off to work on the house, he's got the floors almost totally done. I've been working at our old house packing and cleaning, but I've also been spending a lot of time working on my portfolio for work... it's my tenure year in this new district. I have it almost done! 

I'm almost done with the Prometrium... I've had some rotten side effects that cruelly mimic early pregnancy... sore boobs, super moody, GI stuff, but at least it's almost over and then I get to start a medicated cycle! 

This week will be pretty nuts as well as I'm going to Houston for my summer work over the weekend and have prework to do for that. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - sorry I didn't answer you earlier but my friend was told her baby would be over 10lbs and so they induced her a week early, I believe and the baby was mid 7lbs and completely healthy, so I think they just play it on the safe-side. My SIL scans a lot of babies and she says the estimate of weight of the baby can be + or - a whole pound, especially if the tech is not as experienced. She was right on the money with how much Oakley was going to weigh - I was really impressed!! 

Rach - what'd you decide to do about the cyst/tumor?

Alyssa - glad you got your medication down and hopefully we're closer to that medicated successful cycle!! 

I have a meeting to run to and will post more later :)


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - so glad your kitty is feeling better and you're getting things going on your new house. When do you think you'll move in? Do you have to be out of your current place at the end of this month? I remember your family would not prorate the month so you might as well stay as long as you can. Does the prometrium get your period started? 

Rach - Ugh! I couldn't believe it when I read your post. Like you need any more crap on your plate!! I would also wait until your next scan before you make a decision. Also, does your doctors office rotate you around to see other dcotors? Or do you see the same person? It might help to get another opinion. 

Lindsay - how did everything go with the closing? Glad you are starting to feel better. We need some scan pics soon!!

Sam - Hope you are enjoying some time away. How are you feeling? We need some scan and bunp pics from you!

AFM - had a pretty productive weekend getting things organized for the baby arrival. I still need to make a trip to Babies R Us to get a few last things. I may try to do that Wednesday. We are trying to finalize our decision to name her Isabela Jaymes. I can't remember if I told you girls but my brothers name is James (he passed away 12 years ago in a car accident) so I wanted to be able to name a baby after him. I didn't know if I would be able to do it with a girl but it seems like Jaymes with a Y for a girl is becoming more popular. What do you girls think?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - what a great idea with Jaymes - just beautiful!!! I absolutely love that! Glad you're getting everything settled for the baby - such a great feeling, isn't it?! Is she a kicker? I remember at your point just fighting with Oakley to get his feet off my ribs  

Alyssa - So glad you're getting settled with the house and your kitty is doing better! Do you think she'll have any trouble adjusting to the new house? They have those pheromone things you can plug into the wall that can help them be calm. They sell them at petsmart - my brother did that for a particularly sensitive cat he had - worked like a charm! Sorry the medication is causing unfortunate symptoms!! 

Sam - how are you feeling?? I'm so anxious for your next scan! Do we get bump pics from you at all this time?? 

AFM - I had a really rough weekend. I went and got my hair cut on Friday because I had a few days in a row of feeling pretty good and minimal vomiting, and then I swear as soon as I cut my hair and it wasn't easy to pull it back (to vomit) - I go on a three day vomit spree!! I had a baby shower on Saturday and we hadn't told many people there and it was really difficult to hide that I wanted to be sick and didn't want anything to do with the food. I ended up writing on their little message board thing that we were pregnant again and have been waiting for the phone call when they see it. I just didn't want to announce it at the shower as this girl has been just really dying to be a mom for so long - didn't have trouble getting pregnant, just finding someone worth marrying! - and I didn't want to take away from her day at all. Plus, I really didn't feel like explaining to everyone that I felt awful because when people find out your pregnant all they do is ask how you feel - which is nice but it's tough to tell people you don't really know that you want to vomit at the moment, haha. 
I have my next appointment and scan set up for March 28th in the morning. That will include the NT scan with the high risk doctor and my normal monthly appointment with my OB. 
I'm debating when to tell my mentor here at school what's going on with the pregnancy. I know she is not going to react well but my pants are already pretty tight. The last time I told her I was pregnant she said "yea, you look it" and I'd rather not get that type of reaction this time. Plus, I kind of need her to understand that I'm not in the mood to dilly dally around and need to get stuff done and need her guidance to do that.


----------



## MarHunting

jess, I think Jaymes is a great idea and if it feels right do it :)

rach, I agree. wait until your next scan and make an informed decision. 

Sam, when is your next scan?

Linds, is the settlement all done?

Here are a couple shots of my big girl. she is 4.5 months. we have our next set of shots next Monday (the 17th). TIME FLIES.
 



Attached Files:







1618623_661717344292_321079139_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1









1902048_658480815322_1860210023_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









564687_10152645485118012_1935390756_n.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## confusedprego

Mar - your little munchkin is so incredibly cute!! oh my goodness!! I just love the pictures! Sleeping much lately? Any signs of teeth yet? Oakley didn't get his first until around 9 months, so you might still have a while! 
We did settle! We got the money but the mortgage is still showing on my bank account so I need to get that figured out but seems like it's nearly officially off our plate!! VERY exciting!!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - I'm glad peanut is doing much better! Also happy that the prometrium is almost done! YAY to a fresh, new BFP cycle!!!!!!

Jess - I think Isabela Jaymes is adorable! There's so many guy names for girls and vise versa. I think it's awesome you're putting your brother into her name. That way it's like he's still with you :) Wow just a couple more weeks. So hard to believe! How many weeks are you taking off? 6 or 12? When does it start? I'm so excited for you.

Mar - Aww Ariah is so cute!!!!! The last picture she looks a lot like mommy in! 4.5 already? Wow! Getting to be such a big girl.

Lindsay - Your dr appt is the day after mine. I'm shocked my dr hasn't asked anything about NT for me. I thought for sure that was what my last appt was for, but apparently it was for my ovaries. As for your mentor, ugh. I hate it when people have that dry sense of humor. You don't know how to take it. I think i'd wait until your 12 weeks to tell her. If she doesn't understand then oh well. There's nothing you can do about that. She will get over it.

AFM - i'm going to wait it out until the next appt. I'll be researching and trying to make my mind up in the meantime. Once i have my mind set on one decision, i start thinking more into the other and convince myself that i honestly have no clue. I just wish i knew for sure that it would be okay until the birth of baby because then i would just wait and have it removed right after delivery. Just too much shit on my plate right now and i am honestly about to break. I try to be positive, but by the end of the day i am so worn out and have my eyes full of tears. I have all faith that things will be okay no matter what decision i choose. I just hate it that i have to make that decision. I'll also never be able to forgive myself if something were to happen either way. I'd like to sit back and enjoy the wedding from now until the big day (next friday!!), but that isn't possible. I can't wait to be off work for 2 weeks. That place is driving me crazy and is getting so hard to do my job with being pregnant. Inhaling all them chemicals can't be good either.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm wiped so more later, but Peanut gained 9 oz back in a week and all of her lab work came back normal again! Thanks for all of your well wishes. Last progesterone pill tonight!!


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning, ladies! 

How is everyone doing? 

Rach - how you doing? Everything ready for the wedding? Hope it's not stressing you out too much! How you feeling about the cyst? 

Sam and jess - how you guys feeling? 

Alyssa - feel af coming yet? 

Afm - I've decided I'm going to tell my boss I'm pregnant today - my pants are already really tight and I think suspicions are going to start soon and I'd rather tell them first. Wish me luck! I'm feeling pretty good today but had a rough week last week. Hoping week 10 will be a bit easier!


----------



## confusedprego

I talked to my boss yesterday and it went a lot better than I expected, although, I almost cried telling her so she probably felt obligated to be nice to me! I stupidly started out telling her that I've struggled with keeping pregnancies and nearly lost it but have felt for a long time that it's important she know that I've struggled emotionally in the past in case I've been 'weird' at work and she didn't know why. Anyway, I told her that I knew it would make life more difficult at work but that it's really important to me that I do this now and I will try to make sure it has as little impact on work as possible, blahblahblah. She then said congratulations and that it will make things more complicated but that life comes first. So, I'm really relieved and glad it's out on the table! Now I just need to get through the NT scan!! She also finally started talking about me graduating too, so maybe this will be a good motivator for her!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - i'm glad everything went good with your boss! I bet you're glad that's over. I just hate how some people LOVE to make others uncomfortable. You shouldn't have to explain yourself to your boss. Your mother maybe... but your boss? Lol. You get what i'm sayin! I'm just glad they took it good. Now you can enjoy everything a bit more! My dr hasn't even said anything about a NT scan. I'll ask about it at my 16w appt.

Alyssa - I"m so glad peanut is doing better! Now how about you? Did you start AF yet? And the clomid?!

AFM - I'M GETTING MARRIED FRIDAY!!!!!! Wow. Doesn't seem real. My family from NY are driving down and getting here Wednesday morning. I can't wait to see them. It's been since April last year that i have. I can't wait to see my twin nieces!


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo, Rach!! So exciting your wedding week is here!! Are you and Andrew going on a honeymoon?? I saw your little baby bump pic on facebook - you're looking great!! How's the wedding dress fit?? 
It is silly that I had to explain myself to my boss but that's just the way it is at my work. She definitely treats me like a child, and I considered waiting until I was done to have another kid (as you all probably remember) but I'm just not willing to wait - I think it will be better to begin my career being done with pregnancies! 
How are you feeling? in the second trimester honeymoon phase yet? I'm so looking forward to that!! I had two days in a row that I didn't throw up until this morning..ohwell!! Hopefully it just means baby is growing and growing in there!!


----------



## MarHunting

3 DAYS RACH!!!!! What an awesome year for you.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - how you doing, hun?! Almost there!! :) 

Rach - the big day is tomorrow!! you must be so excited!!

Alyssa - when do you expect AF? 

Sam - how you feeling? When is your next scan so we can get better than 55% confidence of a boy?! 

Mar - hope Ariah is sleeping well for you! 

AFM - had a no throw up day yesterday - feeling decent this morning. Have a mini-committee meeting today - wish me luck!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Wedding day for tomorrow Rach and 15 weeks already amazing!. You will have a fab day, the best ever and I can't wait to see you in your dress!!! I am glad you are waiting till your 16 week appointment. With my first pg I had a large cyst that had things progressed I might have had to have something done. From what I remember most Dr purposefully wait till 20 weeks to do any surgery although that is not for exactly the same type of cyst problem that you have. When is your next appointment?

Linds - glad the chat with your boss went better than expected and hopefully this might give her incentive to sort out your graduation. Yay for more 'no sick' days, maybe from here on out your start to have thar soon to be 2nd tri bloom!

Mar - fab pics of Ariah, just gorgeous. Hope the shots went okay and it wasn't too stressful for either of you.

Alyssa - Yays for peanut putting on weight and feeling a bit better after those antibiotics. Chart stalking and it doesn't look like AF has started yet. Hope it won't be too long off so we can start the next new medicated cycle with you. How is the house coming along? Are you all moved out of your Inlaws rented place?

Jess - Can't believe you are so close, can;t wait to meet your little girl. Jaymes is a beautiful name and a wonderful way to remember your brother.

Hi Kels

afm - Had a lovely time away last week, weather was great and B loved being outdoors in the woodlands and seeing the duck and other animals. We went swimming everyday and got a trailer added to OH bike to pull B around in. It was a bit stressful at times with trying to accommodate everyone (mum, dad and step mum) doing things. For our first family holiday it was great but it was good to come home too!!
I had my repeat scan yesterday, Same lady as before but she was so much nicer today. Baby still in awkward position but she got to see all she needed and spine and skin all good. We got to see HIM yawning which was amazing and moving and waving!

She did recheck and although it was a side view she said she could see his bits and a winkie! She did point it out to us but I would never have known even with he pointing it out.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick post, sorry, it's been a crazy week. After my appt today my doctor wanted me to have an induction tomorrow so just got to the hospital to start the petocin. I'll try to keep you girls posted! 

Good luck for tomorrow Rach - I'll be thinking of you! It will be a momentous day for both of us!


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo Jess - so exciting!!!! If you can keep us posted but you'll also have other things to concentrate on!!! Sending lots of love!!

Happy Wedding Day Rach


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Aaah! Big day here... Happy birthday, Isabela Jaymes, and happy wedding day, Rach!

My tenure portfolio is due today and calling the doc today, still no sign of AF.


----------



## confusedprego

ahhh yay, Jess!!!! Best of luck to you!! You're going to do great and I can't wait to see a picture of your little one! :) Eeeeeee so exciting!!

Rach - Happy wedding day!! I hope you have a fantastic day!! 

Sam - How exciting for another boy!! are you guys happy?? Little B will have someone to romp around with as he gets older! 

Alyssa - would you have expected AF by now? Have you taken a test just in case? 

AFM - my parents are watching Oakley tonight so we can have a quiet dinner out with some friends tonight. I'm hoping I will have another good night tonight - I've kept my dinner down for two or three nights in a row now. I threw up my water this morning but I don't feel all that sick - just from brushing my teeth prob. 
Any big weekend plans??


----------



## confusedprego

No updates?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - saw your little one on facebook! I hope you're enjoying early motherhood!! :) She's just gorgeous :)


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - updates on your cycle??


----------



## babydust818

congrats Jess! she is beautiful! 3/21/14 is going to be a wonderful day for you and I for the rest of our lives <3

here's a couple pics. the pic of the girl and I is my sister
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140323_060131.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20140322_014234.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20140322_075627.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

I've noticed some changes within the last few days with baby. I'm feeling alot more pressure in my belly and I'm not sure but I think I felt baby kick once. when I use my doppler to hear I swear I can feel baby move around. it's making all of this even more real and I'm loving it so much!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats, Rach on your wedding! You looked just stunning! :) 

I bet you are starting to feel the baby move - I have dreams I feel this baby move - I can't wait to actually feel it! I started thinking I felt Oakley around 15 weeks and felt him daily by 18 weeks. They say the Doppler sounds funny to the baby so I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Doppler is making your little one flip around in there. My doctor said some babies actually move away from the Doppler, so to not be surprised if you can't keep the heartrate steady. 
I only do the Doppler probably once a week or so but the heartrate is always the same around 125-135 however when my SIL scanned me it was 175bpm. I was talking to the ladies on the pregnancy thread and they said it could be I'm measure the heartrate through the placenta (I had an anterior placenta last time) and it's a different reading than the actual baby -have any of you heard of that before? I could google it but google is not such a good idea early on like this.


----------



## babydust818

That sounds about right, Lindsay. I wonder if i have that same problem? My doppler stays at 130 for the most part. Reads a little higher in the dr's office. Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks!!


----------



## confusedprego

I know, it's crazy!! I'm consistently starting to feel better too, which is nice! Most people know at work now, which is also nice. Makes me a bit nervous to tell people when we haven't had the 12 week scan yet but I just don't want to live in fear all the time and enjoy this as it will likely be our last pregnancy :)


----------



## babydust818

I wanted to incorporate little peanut into our wedding day, so i asked the photographer if we could do this pose. I absolutely love it! One of my favs!
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pinkerton5

Hi! I had a miscarriage at 14 weeks in November caused by a subchorionic hemmorage:(. This is our 2nd cycle ttc again and my cycles have been a little off so I think I o'd Friday and we had sex 2 days before day of and day after so just waiting now.... I want to be pregnant but also I am so scared I will get another subchorionic hematoma and be nervous the entire time!:(. Has anyone had this in pregnancy and gone on to have a normal pregnancy?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Rach!!! You looked gorgeous, married lady. Hope you had the best time. 

Jess- congratulations!! Isabela is as beautiful as her mama. It's so cute how proud her daddy is!

Linds- glad you're feeling better... And glad people at work are being cool about it. Your scan is later this week, right? You'll be able to tell whomever you want before you know it!

Sam- congrats on your baby boy... Are you excited? How does Benjamin feel?

Hi, Mar and Kelsey. Pinkerton, welcome and sorry for your loss. I can totally relate to the excitement/fear of TTC after loss... I'm now almost 8 months past my MC and it's still scary.

AFM, sorry I've been MIA... We've been crazy with the move (all done this weekend and in the new house for good!) and work has been nuts. I had tenure in NYC but had to reapply up here, and it was quite a process/dog and pony show. All done now, just waiting on the board's decision.

I had gotten REALLY down about my cycle and kind of didn't want to talk about it, AF was due last week, so I called my doc and got bloodwork on Saturday... I apparently ovulated on my own during the progesterone (really rare but less so with my hormonal profile) which delayed AF and gave me really horrible symptoms... I've had to wear a sports bra for three days! Anyway, I had horrible cramps yesterday and woke up to AF... Never been so excited to get her, and ready to start the medicated cycle! Fingers crossed. Rob had his semen analysis done and it was really good, high counts and motility, so that can only help! Trying to stay positive...


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - so glad AF showed! How odd you Ovulated on the progesterone but at least that cycle is over! 
Must be so nice to be getting settled into the house! Does it feel like home yet? 
Good luck with tenure! 
When do you start your medication for this cycle? Glad to hear about the semen analysis, now you have everything all set! So excited for you! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - fabulous photo so nice to incorporate baby into your ceremony and I loved the ones I could see on fb. You looked beautiful! It was closer to 18 weeks with B before I felt movement but much earlier this time so you are probably feeling movement, so exciting isn't it?

Jess - huge congratulations again in Isobela, she is just beautiful. Hope you are getting on well now you are back home.

Alyssa - wow can't believe you ovulated on the progesterone but glad AF is finally here and now onto the next cycles. So excited for you and even better knowing OH SA was all good. Glad the move is all done so now you can relax into to your home and make it ready for a bigger family. Hope the tenure goes well, tbh I don't know much about all that apart from what I have gathered from watching the big bang theory!!

Linds - glad you are beginning to feel a bit better. Not sure about reading the hb lower through the placenta, not heard of it either but you never know. Whens your next appointment?

pinkerton - sorry for your loss. 

afm - back to work so been an busy week. The nursery phoned me up this afternoon saying B has a temperature and he isn't himself. He has had a cough but for him thats nothing new and he slept quite well last night. I gave him some calpol as his temp was 39oC. I hope its just a teething thing but its my day off tomorrow so thats good I can see how he is. Struggling to think of names for this new baby and would love to uses B's middle name as I love it but can't!


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning!

Pinkerton - I'm so sorry I missed your post somehow! So sorry for your loss and welcome! I unfortunately don't know anything about subchorionic hemmorrages but we've all been through a range of losses, unfortunately! Do you chart? we all love to stalk charts and I found it really helpful when my cycles were wonky after my miscarriages. 

Sam - I can't even imagine coming up with a new name as Kirk and I struggled a lot before we landed on Oakley and then we had such a bad reaction from family about it that I don't think we'll be telling anyone (aside from you ladies, of course) this time! My next appointment is Friday morning with my OB and then I'll be going to the high risk doctor for the NT scan later that morning. It's supposed to rain Friday, so I'm hoping Kirk won't have to work and may be able to make it to one or both of my appointments! He's only ever been to first scans or a 20 week scan. He wasn't even able to make it to the first scan for this baby :( 

Time to drag Oakley out of bed - he slept awful two nights ago and not a peep out of him last night - he must have needed a lot of sleep as he's slept in a half hour longer than usual! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## babydust818

Sam - this is my first and i am struggling for names lol. I was on a rampage to find a name NOW, but since that didn't work out i've just kind of laid back until i find out what i'm actually having! It will come to you! Hope B starts feeling better.

Pinkerton - i never had that either. I'm so sorry for your loss though. I hope your next pregnancy goes a lot better for you. :hugs:

Alyssa - wow what a journey that cycle had been for you. Finally O'ing on your own. Glad AF is finally here and you can start your medication! 

AFM - ultrasound tmrw, but it isn't specifically for the baby. More so for my ovaries and how big the tumor has gotten. I really hope i can talk her into letting me get a potty shot. I'm so anxious as to what we're having. I think boy.


----------



## Pinkerton5

I hope everything goes well next time too!! Thank you guys for the encouragement:)! I don't really chart but I have the my days app and I have been using opks this month we dtd on Tuesday night then Friday and saturday and according to the opk I ovulated Friday or early Saturday? So I may have missed out this month but hopefully not!!! It's sO frustrating lol!!! Good luck to you too I hope we all get our rainbows soon without complications!


----------



## confusedprego

Pinkerton - When was your + OPK? If you DTD Friday and Saturday and had a positive on Friday then you should be good to go!! :) 

Rach - can't wait to see a picture of your little one tomorrow! Fingers crossed the cyst is smaller and makes the decision that much easier! I also hope you have a nice US tech and they'll let you peek at the baby's bootay!!


----------



## pinksmarties

pinkerton - I would say the same as Linds, if the + was fri then is seems bd was well timed.

Rach - Hope you get a sneak peak at babies bits, I am sure she could to a quick sweep across and see the baby. Hope things look abit better with the cyst and you get a good chat with the Dr. I can't remember if I guessed anything earlier but I think girl.

Linds - I really hope Kirk gets to come to this scan, can't wait to see a new pic.

B slept okay till about 3am but very disturbed after that, we eventually brought him into bed with us and he was boiling so had to strip off his sleeping bag and his breathing was noisy and a bit faster than normal. He seems a bit better now he is up and about but much more subdued and I don't usually have the TV on during the day but we cuddled up on the settee and watched a disney film. Normally he would only sit with me for a short while ( 5 mins max) but today he has just wanted to be close. 

I can see my belly moving from the outside now especially when I am in the bath, not big movements and probably not any that OH could feel but I can see them. One of the nurses I work with was talking about bumps, there is another colleague who is just under 2 weeks ahead of me and has a pronounced bump (although she is much taller and very much thinner). the nurse friend said that I still didn't look like I had a bump, which upset me a little as I was beginning to think I had and it wasn't just looking fat.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, poor B!! Sometimes you just have to bring them into bed with you! Good for you not having the TV on during the day. In the mornings, I let O watch his shows until around naptime and then in the afternoons I put on my shows and he has to play with his toys. He's pretty good and just watches specific shows - I don't know if you have "Super Why" there but he's just OBSESSED with it and it's really helping him learn letters, so I really like it. But other than his favorite shows, he's typically asking to go outside (but it's FREEZING right now) or asking to color or play games with me. Plus - I try to work from home during the week with him and need him to be occupied if I'm going to get anything done but I wish I could not have the TV on with him!! I can't wait for summer so I can let him play outside while I do work on the patio. 
Don't worry about what other people say!! She probably thought she was giving you a compliment. I had someone tell me I was already "redistributing" my weight the other day and I wasn't sure how to take that but decided to take it as a compliment even though I don't think it was meant to hurt or flatter! I lost a good bit of weight this first trimester but since I've gone about a week and a half or so without being sick (aside from one day) I've gained a lot (5+lbs, probably 10 by now) in a short amount of time, which I knew was a good thing but it's odd to go from buttoning your pants to not even being close and then getting comments from people! 
I'm really looking forward to seeing this baby move and feeling this baby move. I bet DH will be feeling your little one before you know it! We would love to see your lovely bump if you're willing to share with us :) Do you think this will be your last baby? Or maybe you'll try for a pink smartie?


----------



## Pinkerton5

Hi! Idk y I made my username Pinkerton lol it's my cats name! My name is nikki :)! Here's the stupid mistake I made this month I have been tracking my cycles with the my days app and since my mc a few months ago my cycles have been weird but just got back to normal last month at 28 days but the app predicted my ovulation to be Sunday (30 days) since that was the in between, so I started the opks Saturday just to make sure I was ovulating and I never got a smiley then I realize 28 days would have been Friday and I didn't do an opk that day!!!! So frustrating!!! But hopefully since we dtd a couple days before Friday and on Friday and the next day hopefully we got it!!! Or maybe I just didn't ovulate idk?!?!? I am waiting until next weekend for af if not I'm testing!!!! Fx!!!!


----------



## Pinkerton5

Oh and I did get a smiley last month and I've never had a problem ovulating that I know of before so I'm sure I just missed it darn it!!!


----------



## babydust818

Sam - the whole bump thing upsets me too. Mine just looks fat. At the end of the day i look pregnant because of all the bloat, but i can suck a lot of it in. I'm sure you look pregnant. She probably tried to mean that in a good way. Making you feel like you are still small. I guess it all depends on perspective. Aww extra cuddles from little B today must of been real nice. I feel so bad that he's sick a lot, but sounds like a lot of teething going on too?

Nikki - if you did O on Friday and you DTD then i think you're covered. If you don't have a problem O'ing then i am sure you already did if your cycles are persistent. When is AF due?!

AFM -- getting anxious for tmrw. I really hope the tech lets us see. I think i'll be doing the surgery, but i will know for sure tmrw. I'll update as soon as i can. Appt. is at 11am. Seems like they're always a half hour behind.


----------



## Pinkerton5

Af should be arriving next Friday I believe but hopefully not lol!!!! Babydust... I see you are pregnant with your rainbow baby congratulations!!!!!!! What surgery are you having?!?


----------



## babydust818

aww thank you! on my first ultrasound they found a cyst on left ovary and a dermoid tumor on right ovary. Dr wants to remove it but it's risky either way. I have a 1% chance of miscarriage with surgery but possibly an even bigger chance without. it's been a hard few weeks with deciding. tmrw they are doing an ultrasound to see if tumor has gotten bigger. I'm hoping to get a gender guess to.

good luck with this cycle! I'm rooting for you


----------



## confusedprego

Nikki - I'm Lindsay (if you haven't already figured it out) - I've got everything crossed for you AF doesn't show next Friday :) I'm sure you O'd but you just missed it if you typically have a predictable cycle. OPKs can be tough like that sometimes. 

Rach - good luck today!! My scan is tomorrow at 10 but I have an appointment with my OB at 830 and my SIL is demanding she gets a peek at the baby first so she'll scan me before I head up for the NT scan at the other doc office. 

I talked to Kirk last night and with my pregnancy with Oakley, the high risk doctor ended up telling me what the sex was and my SIL I think was pretty upset that she didn't get to tell me. SO - his family is really big on having little parties and get togethers and what not and I thought it would be really nice if my SIL could scan me and tell me to look away while she's figuring out the sex and then she could bake a cake that is either blue or pink and we could have all our family over and we can all find out together. I think everyone would love it! My only hesitation with it is that I REALLY want to know like now, haha!! She won't be able to tell this scan but they told me what Oakley was at my 14 week scan, so maybe I could get her to scan me at 16 weeks and she should have a decent idea.


----------



## babydust818

that's a cute idea Lindsay! I know what you mean about wanting to know now. so am I lol. I'm thinking boy for you again but I am sooo rooting for a girl


----------



## babydust818

IT'S A BOY!!!! TEAM :blue:
 



Attached Files:







20140327_114432.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









20140327_114439.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

Yay! congrats, Rach!! How exciting! so glad you were able to get them to look!! How about the tumor??


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - Fab pictures and wow congratulation I was wrong about a girl, no doubting that potty shot!!. Any names in mind now you know? What about the cysts?

Linds - the gender reveal sounds like a wonderful plan and I can't wait to see new pics from you too tomorrow.

nikki - I think you'll have ov'd as you thought so bd will be well timed. Fingers crossed no AF next week!!

afm - B got sent home from nursery again today. B seemed a bit better yesterday afternoon and this morning although not a great night (put that down to teething rather then high temp) but his temp was back up again this afternoon. OH picked him up and said he was very hot (38.8oC) and just wanting to cuddle into daddy. I warned work that I might be off tomorrow but we'll see how he is tonight.

I'll maybe try to get a bump pic over the weekend. It mothers day over here, OH forgot last year and I was very upset, I am not sure hes thought much about it this time either.


----------



## Pinkerton5

Thank you lindsay and Rachel! I'm hoping this cycle worked and congratulations on the boy!!!! Boys are so fun my husband has a biological son and I'm mom to him, his bio mom hasn't been around since he was 2 and he's now almost 8! So I've raised him as my own and it's fun with the dirtbike riding and these crazy video games lol!! Still I want to have a little one who I get to go through the pregnancy with and get all the feelings of having my own child:)


----------



## babydust818

Sam - I'm sorry B is feeling bad again. I hope he feels a lot better tmrw. I also hope OH remembers Mother's Day for you. I'd be upset too if Andrew forgot...

Nikki - That is awesome you took your husbands child in as your own. I can only imagine the love and thanks that little boy has for you. I hope you get your rainbow a week from tmrw! :)

Alyssa - How is AF? I hope she's almost done!!!

As for the tumor, i go in tmrw at 930am to talk to the dr about it. The ultrasound today was more so for the ovary/tumor, but i made it more about the baby. I was really upset the last time i went and she rushed through it all. This time she took more time to explain what certain things were. I was real pleased with it. I'm so happy the baby cooperated! He was laying on his back and i honestly saw the wee wee before she even said anything. I was super excited as this is what Andrew and i both wanted first!! Now to think of names is going to be a joke! LOL. Anyways, tmrw at my appt i will see if tumor has grown or not. Still looked big on the ultrasound screen. I'll let you ladies know as soon as i find out.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Pinkerton - how nice you already have DH's son in your life and it will be just as fun to have your own :) 1 week until testing! 

Sam - hope DH remembers Mother's day!! Kirk and I don't celebrate any of that stuff but we always acknowledge it - so I hope you have a great day! Kirk typically brings home flowers the day after because they're on sale and he knows I won't mind not getting them on the main holiday but I think I would definitely be upset if he didn't remember!! You guys started the name game yet?? 

Rach - good luck with the tumor!! Anxious to hear about it!! 

Alyssa - how's AF going?? meds?

AFM - had the NT scan today and all was perfect <3 Little one measured exactly 12wks 1day - but did NOT behave for the ultrasound tech!! They were scanning me for almost an hour trying to get the baby in the right position and finished with transvaginal scan to try to get a different angle but it didn't really seem to help. She was looking for the nasal bone but the baby was turned in just the right way and my uterus is tilted back so much that it was really difficult for her to see the face but eventually she got it! The NT measurement was normal too and I get the bloodwork back in a week. They said I won't have to get scans every two weeks this time which is a relief as it's kind of a pain to get to that office!! Plus, they're just not very friendly in there. 

Morning sickness seems to have passed almost completely - still get uneasy but I haven't thrown up since last Sunday. I didn't gain any weight from my first appointment until today so they talked about nausea medication but I don't think it's necessary since I'm on the upswing. 

Any fun weekend plans? Kirk is spending the weekend with his brother a couple hours away so Oakley and I are on our own - hoping to get a lot of cleaning and errands done that have been lacking with me being so sick!!
 



Attached Files:







12w1dMar282014.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay im glad every thing went well. sounds like your baby is already a trouble maker :haha: im glad u got to see him/her. I was offered NT scan today but I need to call insurance to make sure it's covered. 

as for the results. tumor was 5.6 three weeks ago. today it's 5.9 but dr said it's positioned different than last time. I'm going ahead with surgery. he said he's 95% confident. the percentage of miscarriage is 1% only dangerous thing is infection. just like every surgery that's a factor. he said he may give me the type of anesthetic that they use for C section bcz it would be less harmful. also said I would still be awake just numb from stomach down. I cried all the way home in hopes that I'm making the right decision


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach! Your doc knows best and everything will work out! I hope they can do the C-section type anesthesia for you!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - fantastic photo. I am glad all was well with the scan, I am going to guess boy but it'll probably be a girl as I got Rachels wrong. Hope you ahd a lovely weekend just you and Oakley.

Rach - I an sure all will be well but can only imagine the worry you feel. I hope they can do it under spinal. When will the surgery be?

Nikki - I hope next week brings a bfp and you get a sibling for your step son.

Hi Kels, Jess, alyssa and MAr

afm - he didn't forget mothers day. I got a lovely card and some flowers but he did go out at 2 am on sunday morning to buy them!! After researching it looks like B had/has Roseola. He has a rash onver his belly, back and neck a couple of days after the last of his fevers. Seems a common thing but I had never heard of it. Anyway he is getting back to his cheeky, smiley self a bit more today. V day was on Friday - yay!


----------



## Pinkerton5

When is your surgery rach? I know everything will go great!! Afm not a single symptom and I'm probley 9 dpo :(! Hopefully I feel something soon!!!!


----------



## MarHunting

hI EVERYONE. just checking in with everyone!

Jess congrats on Isabella. :)
rach - a boy!!!!!! Cant wait to hear what name you pick.

Happy to see some of our snow melt... maybe spring will arrive afterall.


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo, Sam! Glad DH remembered mother's day and congrats on V-day!! I can't believe you're already that far along! goodness!! How are you feeling?? Poor B and his fevers! Oakley has really sensitive skin! It's getting better - it used to be that I couldn't even use Johnson's and Johnson's - had to be aveeno or anything all natural. He's gotten better but he gets dry patches of skin that need Vaseline all the time to keep them under control. When he was little he got them on his face and they would get scabby and bleed every once in a while that would require steroid cream - it was awful! He had TERRIBLE cradle cap too so just an overall sensitive skinned baby - think it's very normal though!!

Pink - don't worry about no symptoms!! I only tested this time around because I wanted to take some cold medicine - can't wait for you to test! 

Rach - When is surgery?? 

Alyssa - How's the cycle? House? When do you find out about tenure? How's kitty??

Mar - glad you're getting spring - we got snow again yesterday - I'm starting to consider other living locations, haha! Not really but in my head I am!! I hate this!

AFM - had another sick weekend, bleh!! We got the house cleaned up yesterday and ALL the laundry done AND put away so it was still a successful weekend! Plus I got out all of my maternity clothes and put them away where I can get to them even though I'm not quite there yet. I wear them at home but long skirts with elastic waist bands at work that I wear when I'm not pregnant. I was wearing my jeans with the beband thing but it's just so uncomfortable that I gave up on that. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, all... Linds, sorry you were sick again. Hope it's over soon!

Rach, a boy, congrats!!

Hi, Jess, Mar, Kelsey, and Sam...

Sorry this is brief, no internet at home so using my phone. We moved this weekend, yay! Went pretty well, just living in chaos now. Meds are going well, today was the last day to take them, we will see in a week or so if they worked (if I O). Kitty is doing well, she seemed okay with the move. I guess she's used to it after living with me in NYC!! Hopefully we will get internet sorted out soon and I can be more in contact with the world...


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry for the delay in the update. I have no idea where the days have gone! Had to stay an extra day in the hospital because they were worried about a tear in my bladder. Then got home to find out that my aunt had passed the day I went to the hospital but my mom didn't want to tell me with the pregnancy. We got in the car for a 7 hour drive each way Friday for the funeral. A long trip for little Isabela but my pediatrician said it should be ok as long as we keep her away from people and I really felt like I needed to go. 

Delivery was terrible.... I think they called it a "traumatic vaginal birth". About 24 hours of labor... And had trouble getting her out. They tried the suction cup a couple times (unsuccessfully) - which felt terrible when that thing popped off!!! Finally had to use the forecepts. It was awful but the doctor really didn't want me to have to go through a c-section. Thankfully she did nit end up with any marks or bruising! I did also have some tearing and really swollen and bruised down there. It's getting better every day. 

Anyway, all worth it to see our little angels face. Chris and I can't get enough of her... Some very unproductive days just staring at her. It's just amazing and makes all the MC's and everything I've been through soooooo worth it! So here are the details and a pic. I will post more later. 

Isabela Jaymes - born March 21, 2014 10:44pm
7 lbs 3 oz, 20 1/4 inches
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confusedprego

:) Jess - I'm SO incredibly happy for you and Chris!! I'm so sorry you had a rough delivery!! You poor thing!! Did you at least have an epidural for all that labor?! My episiotomy was pretty rough but I was thankful for it because (I think) it meant that I pushed for a lot less time. How long did you end up pushing for? She looks absolutely perfect - poor little thing having to get tugged on!! 
I'm so sorry for the loss of your aunt! Was it unexpected?? At least newborns sleep a lot so the drive probably wasn't too bad! 

:hugs: to you in the celebratory happy ways and in the condolences ways!! 

Keep having unproductive days of staring at Isabella - you'll blink and she'll be running around your house!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Oh, and I got my NT scan/bloodwork results back and baby came back with the best odds possible of 1 in greater than 10,000 chance of having any of the major trisomy's. 

On my month of the Pregnancy After a Loss thread there have been so many later MMC's - makes me so nervous. I feel so bad for the ladies but at the same time it's making me question everything and I'm considering not reading and following them anymore so I don't stress myself out. I'm getting a belly but I'm not gaining weight like I did last time. I've been really sick but I think I just need to chill out. Yep - chill out time!! :) Sorry for the mini-rant!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - my worst fear after getting through all these obstacles was a MMC. We wouldn't be mommies if we didn't worry! My advice to you is to stop looking. You're going to be fine and i'm so happy everything came back great for baby! I'm going to schedule my NT scan here in a minute. My insurance covers 70%. Yay to getting a belly! If you haven't gained weight then that tells you it's all baby!! So exciting!! I can't wait to see what my belly will look like in a month!

Pinkerton - Any news on AF? I hope she hasn't shown. Have you taken a test yet?

Jessie - I am just so happy for you guys. Isabela is so beautiful and i am soo happy you chose Jaymes as her middle name. She looks perfect. I'm so sorry for your birth story. Sounds like pain and agony. My mom was in labor with me for 32 hours. I sure hope that isn't the case for me too. I'm just glad Isabela is here and healthy. You and Chris deserve this so much. 

Mar + Alyssa - glad to hear from you two and happy to hear everything is going great!

Sam - so happy you're past V-day. I kept seeing that on here a few weeks ago and had no idea what it meant LOL. Now i do. Congrats! SO happy hubby remembered mother's day. I hope B is feeling better :( 

AFM - yesterday i'm pretty sure i felt baby kicking around. Today i feel nothing again. I hope what i'm feeling is kicks and not just something else lol. I guess within the next few weeks i should start feeling some good kicks. I hope so! Really nervous about surgery on Friday. It's all i can think about. I've been trying to come up with names for Baby S, but everything i like Andrew doesn't. I told him he needs to look through the baby book so we can figure this out. We've agreed to like 2 names so far.


----------



## BeachChica

Yes, I did have an epidural. Thank goodness! I got it at 5am and ended up delivering at 10:44pm. So a lot of hours on it. I ended up pushing for about 2 hours.
My aunts passing was not really expected. She has not been well for a few years, high blood pressure, etc. Then a week before she had a massive stroke. I couldn't go see her because I was so close to my delivery date but my mom and aunt went. I spoke to her on the phone, I really thought I'd get to see her after delivery sometime. It just happened so fast and I don't think my uncle was really telling us how bad she was. :cry: I feel terrible that I did not get to see her while she was alive. 

Lindsay - that's great about your NT results!!!! Do you have a preference this time if you have a boy or girl? I would skip that thread too, maybe at least for a little while until people get farther along. 

Rach and Sam - looks like boys for you if I am remembering right!! How exciting! What names are you girls thinking? 

Pinkerton - welcome and sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Mar - how are you and Ariah doing?

Alyssa - are you settled in yet?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I'm sorry the birth was as traumatic as it was and you are all bruised and sore but Isabela is just beautiful and no wonder you can hardly keep from looking at her all day. Sorry for the loss if your Aunt. It must have been hard for your mum too (assuming it was her sister) not telling you when you were in labour. Are you bf?

Rach - Some days you feel more than others, today mine has been super active. You tend to notice more when you are relaxed and sitting as they say when you are moving more it rocks them to sleep. Glad you will be getting the NT test, will they scan you also after the surgery. I am sure all will go well but any surgery is nerve wracking never mind when you are pg. As for names something will hit you both, I hope so anyway as we are still struggling!

Linds - Yay for fab NT results. I had to stop my month PAL thread as it was moving too fast, being ignored and the fact there still seemed to be lots of mc/mmc. Now you have had a few scans the chance now of anything going wrong is so very low but seeing it on threads makes us worry even more than we already do.

Alyssa - glad the move is all sorted and kitty is doing much better. Did they say when you might ov after the medication (ie more likely after 10-14 days or so?) or is it a case of wait and see?

Mar -hope you are both well and its so nice to see some warmer weather.

afm -B's rash has all but gone and he is getting back to his usual self. I have been getting this strange ache/pressure on the left side tummy under the rib. I had it with B towards the end of my pg and assumed it was a foot as its is like being poked on a bruie but I am getting it now and it hurts to bend or stretch. I don't think its round ligament pain as its just in one spot and I just want to rub it to relieve the pain (almost like I have been hit with a cricket ball). I might give the mw a ring see what they say.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - Yes, I am BF. Although we had to start supplementing as Isabela had lost just over 10% of her weight on her first pediatrician appt and was jaundice. She's gained the weight back now so I am hoping we can switch back to just BF soon. I have another appointment on Monday. Overall it's going ok. It's definitely very time consuming as Isabela starts to fall asleep on the boob and I have to keep rubbing her to wake her up. Also doesn't look like I am producing a lot of milk yet, but it seems to be increasing. Probably just about 1/2 oz on each side every 3 hours or so when I should be up to an ounce. I called the lactation consultant today and she said it could take 2-4 weeks for my milk to fully come in. I am going to a lactation support group on Friday to get some tips etc. Nighttime is hardest with the BF when you are just so dead tired.


----------



## Pinkerton5

Hi ladies!! I haven't taken a test yet it's hard but I'm sticking it out till Sunday! I think if I get af I'll b disappointed ur not as bad as seeing that bfn:(. I'm keeping my fingers crossed still!!

Beach... Congrats in the baby!!!! Sounds like the delivery was awful! Maybe I'll just get a puppy lol no just kidding!

Linds what do u mean u mean you got sick because u were pregnant? Symptom? I never get sick and I woke up with sore throat and messed up sinuses!

Rach... Good luck with surgery Friday!!! I'll be praying for u it all goes well!:)


----------



## confusedprego

Originally with this pregnancy, I had a nasty cold and an absurd amount of snot that I wanted to take medicine for but cold medicine isn't recommended so I only tested to make sure I wasn't pregnant, ha! I still have a lot of snot with this pregnancy that I don't remember with my son (gross!). AF is due on Friday for you, right?? 

Jess - good for you breastfeeding!! You'll start producing more as Isabela needs more :) 

Rach - I hope you're not too nervous for tomorrow!! Everything will be OK and we'll be here for you!! What time is the procedure? 

Sam - waiting on that bump picture!! :) 

AFM - had my last research day for my university yesterday where all of me and my classmates present our data and I ended on a good note and won the competition! It was exciting! :) 
The weather is FINALLY starting to turn for the better and I'm hoping it will bump me out of my final couple weeks of feeling icky from morning sickness! It's definitely helping with my energy!


----------



## MarHunting

keep on keeping on with the BF jess. I didn't have any problems in the feeding department. luckily, Ari went from bottle to boob like she was a pro. still does! BF came very naturally but stick with it. once you get the hang of it and into a steady pattern, its the easiest thing going. So convenient while you're home all day... less convenient when you are trying to go anywhere without the babe for the day.

who's all going to be affected by this crazyass weather down in the States? We are only predicted to get rain here in south central Ontario, but I see the crazy potential. Eeeeeek! Everyone be safe.


----------



## babydust818

surgery is postponed until Monday bcz the birthing center at the hospital is full and they're under staffed. I'm not gonna lie... I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Ugh, Rach, I'm sorry they did that to you. The apprehension would be killing me!

Can someone talk me off my ledge? This is my first cycle on Femara so not quite sure what to expect... My temps have been higher on this cycle (but we did just move, so maybe different environment?)... I had a temp jump this morning. Negative opk yesterday and the day before, positive today, ewcm today. I am afraid I o'd yesterday (bc of the temp spike). That is way too early at CD 9... We did bd on CD 8, but no way a healthy egg was ready that fast. Hopefully the temp spike was a fluke and I will O tomorrow or Saturday, but what if...? In the meantime, we will def keep BDing...


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa i wouldn't think you O'd yesterday. You possibly could today so definitely BD, but i'm still even unsure about today. Your body could be preparing to O within the next couple of days. So make sure you keep up that BD!! :sex:

Lindsay how awesome you won the competition! congrats and welcome to second tri :flower:


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I'm ready to talk you off the ledge as I don't think your temp spike is a "significant" spike since you've already been at the level earlier in your cycle. I think you're going to O today or (more likely) tomorrow and you'll probably have a temp drop tomorrow followed by a bigger temp spike in the next few days. Keep up the BD! O is probably close!! So exciting!! I wouldn't worry about your temps being higher than usual too as you've been on a lot of medication lately, busy, etc etc, I think that's normal especially since they're still within normal ranges - looks more like temps I was used to. 

Sorry Rach! I would be pissed too! Don't you have a time limit on when you can get that done? When are you going in for your NT scan? I think that has a time frame in which you have to do it too.


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - by your chart so far i definitely think the 2nd you didn't O. I think you are today honestly! It's so hard to tell until you can fill in the blanks for the next couple of days! Just keep up that BD every day!! I bet it is so relieving to see an O at CD 12, etc compared to it being CD50 with no sign of it! SOOO exciting!!!!!!

Lindsay - i went in yesterday for my blood work for NT screening. I wanted to go before my surgery so that way i will know for sure whether or not anything was wrong before surgery. If baby is healthy and then when baby is born and something isn't right... i'd feel like i could say surgery was a reason for it. Just to have a lead. If that makes sense? They said results would be in next week!

So baby naming has become an obsession for me. I've spent HOURS on the internet and have looked through baby books. I've found a few i like, but Andrew has shot some down. Two names i REALLY love are Gavin and Gabriel. Bad thing about those 2 names is 1.) Gabriel is close to Andrew's nieces's name... Gabrielle. I feel like it's too similar and his sister would get mad? 2.) Gavin is my sister's best friend's son's name. I feel like i would be stealing it from them. I am just so lost for names. Other names we like are Owynn and Bradley. Andrew loves Bentley but since teen mom Maci has that... it's a no no lol. He also likes Austin, but i'm not a big fan of that. What the hell am i suppose to do lol. I love Brody, but Andrew doesn't. Grrr


----------



## confusedprego

Did they do the NT scan too?? Where they measure behind the baby's neck? I was looking up "abnormal" NT scans and I think when something is wrong it's really obvious. The NT tests is genetic abnormalities, so if baby was born with something like that it wouldn't be due to the surgery. 

You have a long time to figure names out so I wouldn't obsess about it just yet! Keep bringing names up and you never know what you'll come up with. I love the name Gavin but it's WAY too close to our last name so it's a no no on our list of boy names haha. Just keep talking with Andrew - I'm pretty sure Kirk and I refused every single name the other said until we got to Oakley and even once we both decided we liked Oakley it took a while before we were set on it. I need to go back and look in his journal to see what the "runner-ups" were! I know we also thought about "Rylan" but Kirk thought it sounded too girly!


----------



## babydust818

There was no scan just bloodwork. I know if there's any abnormalities it would show up but what I was getting at is if everything is okay and then baby comes and it's not... I feel like surgery could be a reason why. Like the anesthesia or something. lol I'm weird

I like rylan. I actually know a little boy named that! so cute. Andrew likes Dylan. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Think positive, Rach, everything will be fine with the surgery and the baby will be perfect. I tend to like more traditional boy names, but some of the ones you came up with are so cute! I like Dylan or Bentley, personally. In the Jewish tradition we don't name babies after living relatives, but do you have anyone you'd like to use as a namespiration? 

Linds, congrats on your competition yesterday... In my tizzy I didn't mention it! 

Jess, how are you and Isabela? Do you think you will wind up nick-naming her? Izzy or Bella are both so cute!!

AFM, same temp as yesterday... A small patch of EWCM but otherwise not much at all. Positive opk this morning but clearly negative by this afternoon. I think you're right, Rach, just have to wait it out. If I o tomorrow on CD 12 Ill be okay, I don't think that's too early... Even today on CD 11 I'm kind of concerned. Just don't want an immature egg!!! In the meantime, lots of BD!!


----------



## Pinkerton5

Ok ladies I caved and took a test and it's positive!!!! My boobs don't really hurt that much really I'm probley 5 weeks... Should they b throbbing by now lol? Idk when they started hurting last time


----------



## babydust818

pinkerton - I never had sore bbs or morning sickness with this pregnancy. once in awhile my boobs would hurt but not how I thought they would. I've had it pretty easy! congrats on the bfp! are you calling to schedule an appt

Alyssa - I am using my father's and Andrew's father's names for middle names. baby is going to have two. I really like Bronson now. I don't think I'll pick a name until he's born. hope you're enjoying that BD! let's make you that rainbow LOL. I sound like I'm a part of the process


----------



## CallMeAL1982

LOL, Rach, you practically are! I couldn't do it without you girls! I had another temp jump this morning, smaller than on CD 9 but more likely ovulated yesterday based on the other signs. Do you think CD 11 is too early for a mature egg and thick enough lining? I know the BD was well-timed, so not worried about that...


----------



## babydust818

I definitely think it's enough time. I've saw girls get prego on cd10 and have a good pregnancy! I'm sooo rooting for ya!! id say yesterday was your O day too!


----------



## Pinkerton5

I am going to go in Monday for bloodwork to check my levels... I'm probley like 4 weeks omg long way to go lol!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Pinkerton!! congrats!! can't wait to hear about your doc appointment!! how exciting!

Alyssa - We'll see what your temps do but yesterday may have been your day and CD11 is def not too early - eeeeeeeeee!! so exciting!! :) Let the chart stalking begin!!!!

Rach - I know what you mean about worrying but think positive!! Everything will be fine :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Looks like I didn't O after all... My temp dropped this morning. I'm bummed. I guess I'm still getting false OPKs... I'm calling my doc today to ask for CD 21 bloodwork so at least I will know next week if I O by then... No point in drawing it out if it's not working.


----------



## confusedprego

did you keep doing OPKs? ugh, how frustrating - I'm going to hope that your temp shoots up tomorrow and today is O. Let us know what the doc says!

Rach - saw your update on facebook - hope you're doing ok - try to take it easy!!


----------



## confusedprego

alright, Alyssa - I'm rooting for a higher temp tomorrow and a + hpt in less than two weeks!!!! :) 

AFM - I haven't updated on myself in a few days - doing OK. I have good days and bad days. I'm still quite tired but the vomiting has really slowed down. I think I'm not doing as good of a job at eating all the time like I did with Oakley but I've been so busy it's been tough to keep up. Still haven't gained much but it's too uncomfortable to button a pair of dress pants I wore just last week, so belly is definitely growing!! I don't know if a bump pic is in order yet but I should start taking them!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks, Linds... Really not sure what to think, it really seems like CD 11 was O based on CM and opks. I've been tired, my skin has broken out, and my boobs are a little sore, which is typically post O, I guess we will see. Between the move and the medication, I guess my temps are potentially less reliable than usual. Either way, I think we are covered with the BD.

I'm glad you're feeling better, hopefully the fatigue will abate soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Yep! Keep it up just in case!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - hope your procedure went ok. I'll check FB for updates. Also ask your doc about the NT scan. It should be part of your 12 week exam as there are tests done with the scan that would not be part of the bloodwork. 

Lindsay - congrats on winning your research competition! Glad the vomiting has slowed down for you! I know what you mean about having a hard time eating better. I feel like I tried so hard with the earlier pregnancies. I just didn't have it in me for this last one and it all turned out fine. 

Alyssa- it's hard to tell on your chart about O. I would say keep BDing. A couple times I thought I was going to O and stopped only to find out it was a couple days later. Usually the EWCM happens a couple days before O. 

Pinkerton - congrats! 

Mar, Sam, Kelsey - how are thing going with you. 

AFM - I am definitely trying to stick with the BFing. It just really seems like I am not producing much. I started pumping after her feedings just to stimulate my body to produce more so we'll see what happens. Since she is getting the extra milk from the supplementing I am not sure how my body will adjust to her needs. We'll see. Anyone have any other suggestions to increase milk supply?


----------



## confusedprego

How much are you supplementing with? Start cutting back on that and it will force her to feed more often and stimulate you to make more. Def keep pumping after feedings as well, are you getting much out after she feeds? I know it can be exhausting when they're asking to feed all the time but it's worth it if it will stimulate you to make more and in the long run it will be easier that way :) 

I agree with you on trying to eat well in earlier pregnancies - gosh! I was soo good with Oakley but I think I took the "eat for two" a little too seriously with him as I had gained a lot more weight by now with him!! I wonder if that helped me with my morning sickness though. I'm consciously trying to eat more frequently (but smaller) meals today to see if that will help as I was super nauseous all day yesterday. We'll see!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Temp down again... I guess I didn't O. :-(


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I can only update quick since im still in a lot of pain. I was able to come home yesterday. It was bittersweet because I obviously don't like hospitals but it was nice to have the nurses there Rio help me whenever I needed it. Andrew tries but like today he is at work. my cat is mad at me bcz I locked him out of my bedroom since he loves to jump on my belly. oh well. can't believe how painful this surgery was. haven't really felt up to eating since all this but still managed to gain like 5 lbs from surgery which is real weird. Dr gave me a perception for Percocet and am allowed to take 1-2 tablets every 6hrs but I am forcing myself through the pain and taking two a day. once in morning and once at night. just taking Tylenol inbetween. well going to listen to baby with doppler m

oh and Alyssa are you still using opks?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

So glad you're home and doing okay, Rach! Sorry you're in pain, but I completely understand why you don't want to take the "good drugs."

I've done OPKs every day... Totally negative except for CD 10 and 11... And a TRUE negative, which I don't usually have on a natural cycle. Calling my doc today to ask for bloodwork.


----------



## babydust818

That is exactly what i would do too, Alyssa. You never know, you may have O'd and your body is just reacting differently with the temps because of the medicine. Have you googled that yet? Maybe ask your dr too?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

My doc immediately agreed to CD 21 bloodwork and says we will go from there, so at least I won't be in limbo again!!


----------



## confusedprego

awesome, Alyssa!! and you will try another cycle on...femara (that's what you were on?) or will you try something else???


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm really not sure, that's the last of the "easy" options (typically if you don't respond to femara you won't respond to clomid). I'm really depressed and weepy this morning, my temps have been down for two days but so crazy I'm pretty sure I didn't O. I feel really hopeless and out of options, and I don't know what's next.


----------



## confusedprego

your temps have been higher and are still above your typical coverline so we'll see what your bloodwork shows - Your body definitely tried to respond to femara so I'm sure they'll have you try again!


----------



## babydust818

I am anxious to see what your blood work says. Like Lindsay said, i'm more than positive he will have you try another round of it. Maybe even 2. Don't give up all hope and think this is it. Your body is just trying to adjust to everything and if it doesn't happen this month, hopefully it will be geared and ready for everything next month.

When you girls had an epidural did your body freak out afterwards? I had the shivers so so bad after. I obviously was super itchy too, but the shakes were awful. I googled and saw a lot of women get that. They gave me a pill. If you were to say the name i would remember, but i can't right now. It seemed to help the shakes, but then they came back for a short bit. Anywho... 18 weeks today!! I feel a bit better today. I can move around a little faster. I go in Monday to get my staples taken out.


----------



## confusedprego

It was tough for me to know what was side-effects from epidural vs. childbirth. I don't remember shakes - I remember my back being really sore but I have a crazy tilted uterus so most of my labor was in my back, so even though I only felt that in the beginning and the very very end, I'm not sure which the soreness was from. I don't remember any shakes or chills though. You get so many hormones post-delivery that I think you're kind of unaware of a lot of things! Hope they get better soon! You're almost halfway there!!


----------



## babydust818

Yayy i know! I'm so excited. Yesterday i was having a hard time dealing with everything. When i came home from the hospital i had a gift from a friend in the mail that was 3 onesies, pants, 5 bibs, 2 pair of booties and a swaddle. They were absolutely precious. Well yesterday when i woke up i had this weird sensation. I don't know if it was a combination of a lot of things or what, but i felt like my baby was here and i didn't understand why i couldn't see him. After going through basically child birth (csection) and not having a baby, but coming home to clothes.. made it hard. Once i knew baby wasn't here then i started feeling grieving, but then i stopped myself and told myself "Rach, you're only 18weeks!". I just pray everything continues to go alright. I worry every single day. I know he's a tough cookie for going through all of this and still sticking with me. I think of being 18 weeks and i am so thankful, but then i think how i go 20 more weeks to worry and i really am not looking forward to that part. I need to just relax and enjoy the pregnancy. I hope once i start healing that i will be able to. I can't describe everything i am feeling, but that is it in a nutshell.

I'm also not feeling a whole lot the last week as far as movement. I hope that is okay? I know it all depends on the placement of your placenta and uterus as far as kicks go. I just want to feel him!


----------



## confusedprego

They typically don't tell you to start doing "kick-counts" I think until beyond 20 weeks. I did yoga with a lady that didn't even feel one movement until 22 weeks, so I think it's definitely baby/person dependent. I saw your post somewhere else that you felt kicks before surgery but haven't felt any since which made me think about why that could be and I came up with a couple guesses - 1. the tumor took up space in there and reduced baby's space, making you feel him squirming, 2. You most likely have fluid in your belly now from your body trying to heal and that can reduce what you're feeling and 3. You said you're taking Percocet and that could be making baby a bit drowsy and he won't be having his typical "parties" in there, if you know what I mean! haha. 

Try to enjoy the pregnancy - you'll really miss it when it's over!! I'm trying to savor every moment of this one, although baby is making it difficult when I feel like crap haha, but I know I will miss it!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay you always know how to make me feel better!

I've noticed since surgery baby harder to find with doppler but he has risen higher. dr said surgery took longer than expected bcz tumor was behind more than what he thought. what do u think that means? and why is it harder to find him?


----------



## confusedprego

Well that would make sense to me too - what he means by it being "behind more" than he thought is there's a lot of "stuff" all around your ovaries/uterus - intestines. So, if your tumor was back behind, it was pushing your uterus forward and now that it has room to move back, both uterus and baby are moving back. You also said somewhere you've gained a bit of weight and that can make the Doppler work less well and then again, you'll have fluid floating around to heal up everything which will make it more difficult too - PLUS you also said you have an anterior placenta (so do I - again!) which makes finding baby a lot more difficult. I've honestly only ever found the heartbeat through the placenta with my Doppler but that makes me happy enough! My doctor assured me that if the placenta is working then baby at this point is doing just fine! 

That's just my guess as to what's goin on with you! Also - the weight gain you talked about and that I mentioned is not coming out of no where, it's likely from fluid retention.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay!

So, since i have time on my hands i started thinking about a psychic i had contacted in 2012. Come to find out she was right about everything. She had told me i was going to find out i was pregnant, give birth, or get pregnant in the month of APRIL and related her as a GIRL. Well, a few months later i wrote her again and she had changed it to SEPTEMBER and BOY. I was like "wow what a fake". I called her out and told her it was different. She responded with, "I'm seeing the same thing. A girl and a split view, then 2 boys. You will have the boys 2 years apart. I relate your second boy to MAY".

Well, now that i think of it. The APRIL and GIRL part could have been true. I found out i was pregnant in August 2013 on CD10, which means i would've been pregnant in July with a regular period inbetween. Therefore April would've been birth month. Baby could have possibly been a girl!

As for now, we know i am pregnant with a BOY and due in September! Super freaky! Also she had mentioned that maybe my 'infertility' had to do with my Endo and i needed to cleaned out. Umm, well... i just found out i had a tumor on my ovary for God knows how long that could have prevented me from getting pregnant!

Yeah, i'm a little freaked out about how correct she actually was! We'll see if in two years i'll be having a boy again. 

Alyssa, if you wanted to contact her just for fun to see about yourself her name is Cheri. Her website is www.cheri22.com and she has a $5 basic reading which is what i did. She will tell you the gender and month of baby! Just a thought!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hehheh Rach, you must be psychic, I was going to ask you!! 

Thanks for the encouragement, girls, I'm trying to stay positive, but today it feels hard. I also puked three times and feel cruddy, which might be messing with my temps, but I would think illness would make them higher. Just one of those hard, friends are pregnant and lots of people are bragging about how easy it was. We've been trying for almost a year and a half, and I would have been due really soon from my mc. Did you find you felt better after your would-have-been-due date passed?


----------



## babydust818

Honestly Alyssa, i felt crappy no matter what, but especially crappy on my Due Date. It's just a feeling you can't shake. It's something you want so badly and nothing can take it away until you get that BFP. I know the things you're feeling. I had tried 23 cycles, got pregnant then lost it. Then tried 3 more cycles and now have my rainbow! It's really hard being where you are right now. You're in the unknown. You feel like you're searching SO HARD for answers, but feeling like you're getting nothing in return. Trust me, they're going to come. I promise you they are. I know you want it NOW and you deserve it NOW since you've waited SO LONG, but unfortunately it all works on God's divine timing. I know this really doesn't even make you feel better because you hear all of this so much. I wish i could tell you exactly when you'll have your baby just to make the wait easier for you, but i can't. Just keep your faith and keep trying. Don't give up and don't lose hope. You're getting so close.


----------



## babydust818

So i think i know why i haven't got a good feel for baby since surgery. The nurses kept finding him on the right side of my bandage. Since i've been home that is where i've looked. I find him, but it's faint and he moves so much that i hear it for a split second. Last night i ventured over to the left side and sure enough, i heard him plain as day! :cloud9: I started thinking about how big TheBump says he is and it would make sense (5.6inches). I listened this morning and i THINK i felt my first outside flicker. I could be wrong, but i think i did!!!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - do you have an appt scheduled for tomorrow?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Just a blood draw. I have no idea what's going on, but my temps have been low and I doubt I O'd. Hopefully the doc will help me figure out what's next... I've done opks since CD 8, all negative except for days 10 and 11. Truly negative, even lower than my baseline from previous cycles.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls

I have been stalking and seeing how you were doing Rach and chart stalking you Alyssa. I wrote a huge post last week then lost it as was timed out - argh. Its happened before you'd think I'd have learnt.

Rach - how are you today. I hope the pain has settled fast and I can understand you not wanting to take the stronger painkillers. Yay for maybe feeling movement on the outside! It won't be long till Andrew will be able to feel his kicks too. Do you have another appointment soon for another scan/post op check up? Very freaky about the psychic lady!!

Alyssa - I hope the bloods give some idea of whats going on. The really negative opks were such a good sign, just needed those temps to have been higher. Could they not scan your ovaries to see if you look like to are due to/have ov'd? So sorry you have been feeling ill. Seeing pg news especially when they say how easy it was can really hurt. They are probably not aware of what some poeple have to go through to get their babies but it still hard for you :hugs: I feel that the due date is very hard however I was pg with B by then and that helped so can only imagine how I would have been still ttc. When is the due date anniversary? Fingers crossed you get your bfp before then.

Linds - loved the pic of O on fb!! Great way to announce!! Hope the good days are now out numbering the bad ones with regards the nausea. Fab news about winning the competion. Does that help with the graduation?

Jess - totally agree with Linds on the cutting down supplements. Your supply will start to regulate especially the more she feeds. Bfing is WAY more difficult than people ever tell you but so worth it if you can stick with it. 

Mar -hope all is well with you guys.

pinkerton -congrats!! Hows things?

Hi Kels.

afm - I have been so busy at work and then mega tired in the evenings, I have been lurking but never getting round to posting. Sorry. Weather getting nicer here so hoping to get out to more places at the weekend with B. We went to sea world and he loved looking at the fishes and sharks.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - let us know what the doc says today - your temps are nice and low today, I'm wondering if you're body is gearing up again. Any signs of fertile CM? I think it's a great sign you had such clear cut negatives and positives on your OPKs when you've never had that before. hoping your body is getting the hang of it and if you need to go on to another cycle that it will be in the right groove!! 
I'm so sorry about the comments about how easy it is to get pregnant. I'm pretty sure every single one of my friends has gotten pregnant within 1-3 months and the rare one that it has taken 4-6 months is like a huge deal and I don't know ANYONE in person that has had a loss. None of them know how to talk to me, but I'm the type of person that will talk about uncomfortable topics to nearly anyone, as I think it's good for people to understand that life isn't always so easy for everyone in the TTC world. I've never had trouble getting pregnant, so I can't commiserate with you there but I can definitely commiserate in having very strong feelings toward people taking advantage of being pregnant and getting pregnant. :hugs: you WILL get there and that baby will be the most loved child on this planet!! 

Rach - Hope you're starting to feel better! The weather is hopefully helping you!! Very cool about an outside flicker! I felt little one move around about a week ago but haven't felt anything since. Hoping to get consistent movements soon!! 

Sam - I know what you mean about being super tired!! I've been waiting for my second trimester "bloom" of energy but it just doesn't seem to fully come! I remember having more energy when I was pregnant with Oakley but I'm definitely doing a LOT better at this point. I threw up on Friday but think I just waited too long to eat and then I ate too much!! Are you able to eat well??


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - i'm wondering if your body is getting ready for an early AF? I could be wrong, but if you DID ovulate on CD11 then that would mean AF would be here CD25 if your luteal phase is normally 14 days. Getting AF wouldn't be a bad thing necessarily. You could just move on to a newer cycle that your body will hopefully be more prepared to take the femara. Let us know what your Dr says.

Sam - i was just thinking about you and wondering how you've been. So happy you and B aren't sick! I bet Sea World was a lot of fun!! Did you take any pics? How is your pregnancy going? You feeling good?

Lindsay - Saw your fb reveal :) Love Oakley's shirt. So cute. 

I go at 3pm to get staples removed. I'm feeling a lot better than i was a week ago. Hard to believe the procedure was that long ago. Seems just like 2 days ago. I've noticed since he went in there, my uterus is more visible now. I wonder if he moved it or if it has more room to move? I don't know! All i know is now when i lay down i can see the uterus just floating there. I can tell it's not just fat anymore (YAY!). I can't wait to 'pop'. I still am in that awkward stage. Wow and i can't believe how much maternity clothes are! Holy smokes.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I guess I must have O'd, because AF is here. My doc will call (well, a nurse will call) with my bloodwork results today, so I'll chat with her and see what they want me to do... If I O'd on CD 11, that's a 10 day luteal phase, which is short, but I don't know exactly when I O'd, and my cycles are so inconsistent that I can't tell by counting backward from my luteal phase. May still have O'd on CD 9 based on my temps. Either way, it's more positive... If my body is responding to the femara, I feel like it's about dialing in the right dose and timing.

Also, I started bleeding last night... Just a little, but definitely more than spotting. What should I count as CD 1?


----------



## confusedprego

I always count the first day of real bleeding as Cd1 - I almost always get AF at night with just spotting but thats what I put in FF and they start AF as CD1 the next day. This is good news right? We're happy you're responding to femara, right? Sounds like you need to start it a day or two later - very exciting!


----------



## confusedprego

BTW - I broke out the maternity pants and took my first bump picture - still kind of looking like I'm eating a lot of donuts but it's definitely getting there!! 

Poor booger has had a real bad cough for a few weeks now - the past week it's gotten less frequent but it sounds real bad. He had a low fever last night (99.4) but I'm nervous he's got something more serious going on/brewing. Hoping he doesn't have a fever this morning!!
 



Attached Files:







14weeks5days.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kerri28

Our loss is still very recent.. I ovulated April 10th - severe OV pain.. 1 month after we lost Hannah at 26 weeks. I'm dpo4 had spotting last night just once and today just once. Given the fact my new cycle isn't established yet, my hopes aren't up. OB knows I ovulated but he doesn't know we Dtd the day after I had my OV pain... I guess at tomorrow's appt I will have to tell him but we meet with the high risk group the following day. Who knows maybe I O'ed on the exact date for a reason... Either way I want to look forward to the future with hope. I don't want to compare this to when I got a bfp with Hannah but I spotted like this on dpo4/5 then too. 

Does anyone have any experience in TTC this soon with a late loss? I have tried getting feed back inthe second trimester loss forum, still birth forum, and pregnancy after loss but no feed back. All I know is I am lucky to have ovulated at 4 weeks. Part of me wishes we Dtd when I woke with the pain and not the next day but I worried for my body even though the doctor didn't tell me don't go trying when I called and said I woke with ovulation pain.


----------



## babydust818

Kerri - i am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine everything you went through. That is something i am terrified every day for myself. I'm sending you tons of love and hugs for you and Hannah <3 Let us know how your dr appt goes. Would like to see if you may have gotten a new BFP. I'm glad you're looking forward to the future with hope. It is honestly one of the things we can only hold onto. Everything is going to be okay. :hugs:

Lindsay - Wow you look great! I can already see the bump. They say you pop sooner with your second :) Not too long before you get to know the gender. I am thinking boy, but like i said i'm rooting for a girl!!! 

Alyssa - I had a feeling AF was coming. I'm sorry things didn't work out this cycle, but remember to keep your head up and dust yourself off. You're beginning a new clean cycle! Is Dr going to let you do femara again this month? I agree with Lindsay and say today would be CD1 for you.

Well i got my staples out. I feel A LOT better without them. I have a question though. Before surgery my stomach was nothing but fat and flab. Now under my incision i feel something very hard. It's not real big, but at least the size of half a baseball. Is that my uterus or is that have to do with something with my incision? I was thinking uterus and then i began thinking that when i sit or stand right in that area is where my incision kind of stings. It could be that my uterus is already trying to grow and push out the cut? Idk. What do you think?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Kerri - I'm so sorry for your loss! We had someone on this thread a while ago that had a later loss in week 26-28..I forget exactly when but she unfortunately doesn't check here anymore but I'm sure she'd be fine with me telling what I remember of her story. I'm not sure the reason behind her loss but I don't remember it being anything they could pin down. I can tell you though that she got pregnant quite quickly after the loss. I do believe she had AF between but once she tried to get pregnant, she did. She has a healthy beautiful now nearly toddler boy!! Are you positive you O'd? Did you do OPKs or anything like that? What did the doc say today?? :hugs: to you hun!!

Rach - How are you feeling today? Glad you feel better without the staples in! I've heard of incision sites having some swelling from the internal stitches that can take a few months to go away. That's probably what you're feeling. 

AFM - poor boog has had 102+ fever today and did last night as well. His ears and lungs are clear but he's definitely miserable. Poor thing :( He just woke up so I have to run! Hope everyone is doing OK!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kerri - so sorry for your loss. I am nearly 27 weeks just now and can't imagine what you went through. 

Linds - you look fab in your pic, you have a lovely little bump there. So sorry O isn't feeling well and hope he gets batter very soon. Any ideas what it might be?

Rach - Glad things are much easier with the staples out. As linds say the lump underneath is probably the swelling from the internal stitches. After my CS I had lots of lumpy swelling that took a while to go down.

Alyssa - sorry AF showed up but glad the cycles was a bit more normal and that you did ov. Did they say why your temps didn't really rise? Hoping this next cycle will be the one now you body is more int eh swing of things.


----------



## Mtkrvi06

I'm on CD8....am I in the right place? I'm 39....we just had a chemical pregnancy :( I had never even heard of that. I counted CD1 as the first day of MC. Anyone who has fine through this and could help me figure out when I might O? Was it normal for you, late, right on time...Im So confused but don't want to miss this month after reading that your very fertile after a loss...unless this is a myth :( somehow I can't get out if the funk I've been in. I use OPK's but don't temp. I've been told it will be more helpful to temp this cycle but I have NO CLUE how to even keep up with that....what's normal what's not. I know your supposed to take your temp right before rising in the AM. Any added info would be great! Looking forward to friends. :)


----------



## babydust818

Mtk - Start temping! It will help us ladies to help you and guide you better. You're right about taking it right before you rise. When you first start doing it, it's hard to remember! As for being 'extra fertile' after a miscarriage - it all depends on who you are. I've known girls to get pregnant instantly and then there's myself where it took me 2 years after my first loss and just 3 months after the 2nd. I never knew there was a such thing as a chemical miscarriage either. I believe that was what my first loss was. Are you regular or irregular with your cycles? How long are your cycles usually? It will help us to see when you'll O :) Are you skipping this first month or are you wanting to get pregnant right away? What did dr say? I think with a chemical you can just go ahead and try immediately. With the 'standard' woman that books use, they say a woman's cycle is 28 days. You'll ovulate around day 14. Which leaves 14 days until AF is suppose to come. During that 14 last days is when conception would occur, BUT every girl is different! I really really think you should temp. So sorry for your loss. You're definitely in the right thread! :hugs:

Lindsay poor Oakley. I hope he starts feeling better soon. 102+ fever is no joke. Did you take him to the dr's? If so, what did they say?

Sam hope you are doing okay!
Alyssa are you using femara again?

When did you girls get to feel your uterus? If that is just scar tissue under my incision then i have no clue where baby is at for sure. I think you're right though about it not being uterus. I know i'm still early for kicks, but i want to feel them now. I wanna feel closer to him.


----------



## confusedprego

Welcome mtk! I'm pretty sure my latest loss was a chemical. It was in November and I ended up ovulating really early that cycle as I think when you go through a miscarriage your body pops another egg out as soon as your hcg drops to 0 - well thats how its worked for both of my losses but everyone is different. Charting is a great way to help understand whats going on in your body and it was so therapeutic for me. I felt like I had no control over losing a pregnancy but I had control of understanding what was happening in my body. I do have to say that I'm fortunate in that my cycles are VERY predictable on typical months but nothing was normal when it came to losses, as it is for most so it was nice to have an idea of what was going on. You need a special thermometer that they sell at drugstores that goes an extra decimal place and is more accurate. I use fertilityfriend.com and it has a nice tutorial that guides you through the process but all you really need to know is to take your temp at the same exact time every morning before you get up or even talk to anyone. You can take a peek back at my old charts and feel free to ask any questions! 

Sam - how are you feeling hun? I cant believe you're rounding third trimester! Gosh that's exciting! 

Rach - hows everything going? 

Alyssa - when do you start femara? 

Oakley slept good last night. He's starting to get up now so I have to be quick but we have no idea what it is - suppose just a cold thats making his immune system go nuts as they tend to do at his age. If he still has a high fever today I will call the doc again. They said his ears and lungs were clear on tuesday but said to let them know if his fever lasts more than 3 days at 102 and today will be 3 days so maybe they wont want to see him until tomorrow. My brother and his wife come into town tonight for the holiday weekend. Excited to see them!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Awww, Linds, that bump pic is adorable... I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty jealous. Sorry Oakley's sick... is it related to his ears or something else going on? Poor guy seems to get sick a lot!

Rach, how are you feeling? I'm sure you must be doing better with the staples out... how soon until you're expected to be back to your normal routine?

Sam, how are you doing?

Welcome, Kerri and Mtk. Sorry for your losses, hope you get your BFPs soon.

AFM, my doc said to count Monday as CD1 since I had definite "flow" (not just spotting) and to take the Femara on CD4 instead of CD3 this time. He is hopeful that at least I'm responding to it... I'm trying to stay hopeful, but I'm pretty jaded at the moment. At least this cycle was really short instead of dragging on forever... 

If I don't get pregnant this cycle, I'll see him again at the end of May to discuss next steps... we may take a break for June and July since I'll be working in NYC for July and wouldn't want the stress of the job plus a brand new pregnancy. 

I'd love any good vibes/thoughts from you ladies sent my way that this is the month... my baby would have been due Mother's Day weekend, and I've been super down over getting my period this time around because it basically means that I can't be pregnant again by my due date, which hurts more than I thought it would. I'm trying to just relax and let go, "it happens when it happens," but this stings right now, and I could use the encouragement! You ladies always know just what to say.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I'm so sorry we're about to reach your due date. Inever really knew my exact due date for my first because I was so ignorant and naive to pregnancy that I just had no clue. I was fortunate enough to have delivered oakley by my d&c anniversary which is the one I mourn more than anything - I even had a ring made with the date inscribed inside. I think you're on a great track with this medication and I'm so excited for you because I just know it's going to work for you! Your temps are going to be tough because it seems as though the medicine makes your temps a bit wacky so I hope youre stocked up on OPKs! I'll be stalking and hoping and sending you all the positive vibes and more! Huge hugs to you and this will be a great month for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Rach - I'm kind of confused by your question about feeling your uterus - I don't recall ever really feeling it myself. The doctor always felt for it and could supposedly feel it but I never really got it. I mean at a certain point, it gets a bit harder I suppose at some point down the belly but it was tough for me to distinguish. How are you feeling?? Hopefully close to back to normal! 

AFM - I have my 16 week appointment on Friday. My SIL is going to take the first peek at checking the sex and we're going to book my anatomy/20 weeks scan while I'm there. I'm going to be in San Diego when I turn 20 weeks, so I'm hoping they can fit it in before I go and then we can have the gender reveal when I get back. 
How was everyone's weekend?? Mine was OK - Kirk had to work ALL weekend 9am-9pm and Oakley has 3 teeth coming in, he's just miserable, so it was a bit exhausting since I had so many Easter events to go to that he missed naps and it was really rough on him. I had an engagement party on Saturday, brunch on Sunday and a family dinner on Sunday night all while my brother and his wife were staying with us from Thursday night - Sunday morning. When I woke up this morning, I couldn't believe it was Monday although I feel the most rested this morning than I did all weekend. I don't know how single mom's do it!!!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - lots of hugs and positive vibes sent your way. It's rough coming upon your due date, but especially if it involves Mother's Day. I hope you're doing good and i really hope you get your BFP this month. That way the due date reminder won't be so bad afterwards. It's getting close to the time you O'd last month! Better get to :sex:

Lindsay - sounds like your weekend was jam packed! I agree on single mom's. No idea how they juggle everything. Baby, jobs, school, friends/family, etc. Can only imagine how rough that all could be. Sounds like you had a good weekend though and a good Easter. Hope Oakley isn't too miserable with teething. Poor punkin! As for the uterus question, i had read that some girls could feel theirs. So when i felt that hardness on my belly i thought maybe it was my uterus. No idea how hard it's suppose to be or whatever. Just wondering if that is what i felt or if it's tissue or whatever. It's still there and it's still big. I've been massaging it in hopes it will help. 

It's going to be a gorgeous day here. 80 degrees! Easter was absolutely beautiful. A lot of Easter memories for me it's raining. I think because it was so late this year is why we had such a nice one. Really thankful for it! Had a few of Andrew's family members over for dinner last night. Everything turned out great. Still not feeling any movement from baby. Can't wait until i can. I still use my doppler and i want to break away from that, but it's my security blanket. I still have it in the back of my mind that something bad will happen. I'm sure it will never go away until he's here. I bought some summer dresses since i'm getting a little bigger. They're so comfortable. I love them!!


----------



## confusedprego

My doctor always feels for my uterus around my belly button - below it early on and it slowly moves up above the belly button as you go - after you deliver, they check to make sure it's going back down and I swear I had a thumb print bruise on my belly from them pushing on it so much after I delivered Oakley! 
Summer dresses are the way to go!! I wore one all day yesterday - I have broken out my maternity jeans but most are still too big and just look silly.


----------



## Pinkerton5

Bad news I went for a scan today and I'm measuring 4 weeks I should be 6 and it's just an empty sac:(. I'm so over this first I miscarry because of a sch now I have this non developing sac problem?!?!? I have to go back in a week to be sure there's no growth but pretty much I know there won't be so just more waiting and idk what's next wait to miscarry?!?!? This is just not what I expected out of ttc and getting pregnant to be this awful!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Pinkerton - i don't want to give you false hope, but i've read before about a girl who had the same thing happen. Dr had told her it was over basically. She waited it out a couple of weeks and still no miscarriage. They decided to do another ultrasound and sure enough there was a tiny baby and a heartbeat. She wasn't as far along as she thought is what the problem was. I'm not trying to get your emotions all mixed up. If it is for the worse, i hope you know i understand. I had what you may be going through. It's called a Blighted Ovum. I was told around 5w and didn't miscarry until 8w4d. It was a drawn out process. I really don't know what to say to you right now other than just sit and wait to see what becomes of it. I'll be thinking of you lots darlin. I know it's really hard to go through not just one miscarriage, but 2+ is awful. Beachchica had 6 before she had her rainbow. I just couldn't even imagine! We are here for you with any questions you have or just to vent. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Pink - I'm so sorry you're dealing with this! Are you sure of your dates? This is the reason why my office won't scan before 7 weeks as you can be off on dates and just leads to stress, etc. Do you know when you ovulated?? 
I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you that you're just off on dates but I know what you mean when you "know" it's not going to be good. Huge :hugs: to you and I hope you get answers soon!!


----------



## pinksmarties

pinkerton -I really hope you are just wrong with your dates but know what you mean when you know something isn't right. I had that feeling with my first mc. You mc's are unrelated so there is a good chance the next will be okay but I also know how difficult that is to believe and makes ttc so scary. I got my rainbow after 2 mc's like Rachel, Linds and as Rach said Jess had 6 mc. :hugs:

alyssa - Next month will be 2nd birthday/edd of my first loss. Those dates are something you never forget and made even worse if it falls near mothers day. :hugs: You will get your rainbow baby and I am sending all the vibes I can across the pond that this cycle will be the one. It sounds like the femera is doing its thing, your cycles are shorter and ov'ing so fx'd all those swimmers catch that egg.

Rach - I'm with linds I never could feel my uterus as such, just a general firmer tummy! I tried to measure fundal height but could never feel the top of the uterus. I think by 20 weeks should just about be near your belly button. so any lumps further down are probably from the op/swelling stitches. When is your next scan? 

Linds - so exciting for Friday, I know you said your SIL will see the gender but does that mean she will reveal it to you at the reveal party too or will you find out on Friday? I will have to get some dresses for our 'warm' summer. Last time it was all autumn winter so never got any. Sounds like an nice but exhausting weekend. Is O feeling better?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Pinkerton, I hope you're off on your dates, but you got your BFP a while ago so I understand feeling really lost and upset. I hope you get some good news from your scan. I totally get what you mean about not thinking your TTC would be like this... I've been nearly a year and a half with one loss and it's not the journey I expected either. So glad you've found this community, I think it really helps!

Linds, are you going to find out the sex or wait til the group does? Are you hoping for one in particular? How's Oakley feeling?

Sam, how are you doing?

Rach, how are you feeling? The pain from the surgery mostly gone? I saw your bump pic on FB, you look great. 

AFM, I have a new kid in my class, a kindergartener (I teach upper elementary) so I have my hands full... I've told you ladies, I teach an intensive emotional/behavioral class and they've tried this poor kiddo everywhere else in the district, so they're hoping he'll do better with me. I have to admit I'm a little resentful that good teachers get rewarded with extra hard work! I won't have my class next year because my kids are violent and that's not super safe when trying to get pregnant, and this isn't how I envisioned my last few months with them... hopefully the little 5 year old will get something out of it, at least he's really cute!

I took like 3 opks today, all negative... hopefully I'll O a little later in the cycle than last time and it'll be a nice healthy egg. We're doing sperm-meets-egg plan but started the BD on CD 6 instead of 8 since I o'd so early last time, hopefully that'll help. Fingers X'd!


----------



## confusedprego

Pink - :hugs: hun - when is your next scan? 

Sam and Alyssa - My SIL will be looking to see the gender on Friday but I'm going to do my best to avert my eyes and keep it a surprise at the gender reveal party but I am SO tempted to just look and not have her tell me lol. I'm really not good at surprises - I like to know now, whereas Kirk just loves surprises but I know he'd be disappointed if I knew and he didn't, so I'm going to do my VERY VERY best to not look!! We will be scheduling the date of the party on Friday so I'll at least know when I'll know  I'm just hoping everything is OK with baby. I've started feeling movement but it's very fleeting and not every day. I'll be much happier when I can feel movement every day! Another girl on my PAL thread lost hers at 16 weeks yesterday...I really need to stop reading there!! 

Oakley is doing much better! He is still getting up at night kind of whimpering, not crying, but he has an upper K9, a lower K9 and a molar coming in all at once right now, so I know he's got to just be miserable but the fever from last week has completely resolved. Sounds like another little boy at his daycare had the same thing. He ate and drank just fine and responded great to motrin/Tylenol so it really could have been a lot worse! It just didn't help we had such a busy weekend immediately following that sickness and I was on my own - I'm still exhausted! haha! 

Rach - I saw you posting on the other thread about movement - I felt Oakley around 15 weeks but not consistent until 18 but he was like a ninja in there - by the end he was very painful when he moved around. I had my first feeling of movement at 14 weeks with this one but I go a bunch of days without feeling anything and when I do, it's maybe 5 seconds worth. I can't wait to feel movement daily too!! 

How's everyone else doing? Mar? Jess?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 2 weeks ago i won a free psychic reading from this lady that i've never been read by. I am completely blown away by what she saw. I never told her i was pregnant. Never said anything at all to do with baby. This was her response:

Hey Rachael!
Sorry for the delay in getting this reading to you..
I am sensing a baby BOY is on his way to you.... looks like in the fall.. october?
When he enters this world it will bring so much more joy to your marriage.. You both now feel complete with this little miracle! Being home with your boy you feel is the greatest gift.. Because of this you and your husband try to work out a way for you to stay home.. I am picking up on some kind of home business that is just what you guys need!... you will feel so overjoyed each day to be able to stay home and be a great housewife and mom. The number 12 is significant for your son coming, not exactly sure how though. I also see him coming about 3 days early. You tend to be incredibly optimistic and believe that everything that happens is for the best. When you must face a setback, your never depressed. You are great self-starter who always seems to have a plan. You have the vision and determination to get what you want in life. You do exceptionally well in careers such as teaching and counseling so this leads me to believe that you will maybe run a home daycare or tutoring etc? There are many projects you wish to accomplish in life and I see you being able to get to alot of your BUCKET LIST early :):)

-- Super crazy because i've been thinking about not going back to work once i have him and start babysitting. So so crazy!


----------



## babydust818

Oh and Lindsay, Sam...... what do you suggest as far as stroller and car seat go? I went to Target today and Babies R Us. Saw soooo many that i just didn't know what to choose. I don't need top of the line, but i'd like 4 star quality without paying a fortune.

Also... play pens with changing tables. Any good ones you recommend?


----------



## Pinkerton5

I go in Monday to see if there has been any growth which going by my hcg not doubling in 7 days I'm sure it's over but I'm on progrsterone suppositories so I'm sure that those are delaying any natural miscarriage and I really don't want a d&c because of scarring:(! How long are people told to wait before trying again? One dr tells me 3 cycles and another tells me 1? I think the waiting is the worst part about this it's just depressing like I forget sometimes that anything is in there! All I want is a cigarette or like a pack of them!!! It's like I did everything right and this happens arggggg!!!!! My last pregnancy I just figured I'd quit smoking when I found out which I did that pregnancy I developed a subchorionic hemmorage ending in miscarriage ... Then after that horrible tragedy I started smoking again because honestly it made me feel better but once we ttc again I quit like probley a month before concieving and now I'm having an early miscarriage?!?!? Its like I can't win!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach- wow thats amazing!! I can't believe she doesn't know you or your history!! As for strollers/car seats etc it might be more difficult for e to comment as not sure how much is the same over there to here. We bought a maxi cosi cabriofix car seat and isofix base which is added expense but felt more secure than using seat belts and the fact we used the car seat in the pram/stroller for short trips to town etc. The stroller/pram was a travel system type on where we could clip the car seat into the chassis or use the bassinet/seat. We got a second hand icandy which we could not afford brand new!! I think Jess and Linds will have better advice for you. As for changing table I never had one, I just used a changing mat and changed him wherever, mainly in the living room/bedroom. Getting any more movement?

Pinkerton - :hugs: its only natural to blame ourselves when we have mc's but in the end I have come to realise that it is outwith our control. Most mc are from genetic problems and yours do sound like 2 different types of mc's and there is nothing you could have done but I totally understand what you mean. After my first mc I got loads of vitamins (and for OH too!) started temping (as I needed some measure of control) and even bought crystals to help with healing etc. I had a d&c after my mmc and it was the best for me, my AF changed seemingly for the better afterwards but I know some people cycles can take a while to get back to normal. I was told to wait 1 cycle.


Linds - how did the scan go? Did you resist the urge to peak? Any pics? Glad O is feeling better. Hope this weekend wasn't too hectic.

Jess -can't believe Isabela is a month old already. How are you getting on!!

alyssa - how are you? will go a chart stalk.

Hi mar, Kels

afm - I pulled some muscles in my back/ribs (intercostal) that has been excruciating even difficult breathing (using my asthma inhalers) so picking up B has been almost impossible. Things are better now so at least I can play with B again.


----------



## confusedprego

Pink - good luck today! We will be thinking of you but like sam said - it's not our fault we have losses! I had to have come up with a million reasons and things I should have done differently and it made no difference in the end! I waited two AFs after my d&c to start trying again per doc orders but with the early loss at 5.4 they said I could try right away. We ended up waiting two any way but that was more bc of emotional and job planning reasons. Massive hugs to you and I will keep.everything crossed for today for you!


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh, Rach, I just wrote you like a book about carseats - most of it was rambling anyway but my computer just crashed and I lost it!! ahh!! As for pack 'n play's we got one similar to this one:

https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...s-in-tangerine/1042520344?Keyword=pack+n+play

It was a bit on the pricier side but I honestly just loved it when he was little for the raised up section that let us use it as a bassinette and it played music and vibrated. It also had a little light you could turn on so in the middle of the night when you get up to change a diaper or something you can see what you're doing but not necessarily wake up your husband. 

Car seats - I have the graco snugride 35 system with the compatible stroller. Came as a set I think for like $250 maybe? It's OK. The car seat is kind of round and awkward to carry as baby gets older/heavier. I'm a generally short and small person so carrying something like that can be awkward. I liked my brother-in-law's a lot better - the Britax system but I believe it's really expensive (like $500+) but it's a narrower design and seems a bit lighter. Looking back, I think I still would have gone with the Graco system as the price was right and it was really easy to install in the car (as long as you have the LATCH system) and it works just fine - plus all my friends had Graco systems so I got to steal their car seat bases/extra strollers, etc. 

Changing tables - people told me I would never use a changing table and I honestly loved mine. I used the one on the Pack 'n Play downstairs - we used the Pack 'n Play for downstairs naps after moving it out of the bedroom and Kirk is awesome and built a changing table for his niece when she was born and we have since inherited that since she's now 12!! Oakley hardly fits on it anymore but I still use it as when I put him on the floor he thinks he can just run away whenever he wants. 

I saw you posted about breastfeeding - I say give it a try - it comes really naturally to some people. My sister-in-law said it was easy from day one but I think she's just a weirdo haha. I think it takes a lot of patience but if you can afford it - get a pump. I stressed so much I had trouble with my let down while Oakley was attached - he was great at latching but my milk just wouldn't come out for him because I was freaking out about making it work so much but I was fine while pumping as I just watched tv and expected it to come out so it was fine. I plan to just relax with this baby and if I can't get it work, then I'll pump and bottle feed just like I did with Oakley. 

Ok - let me know if you have any questions! 

Sam - I'm working on getting the picture for you - I'll update on the scan in a minute!


----------



## confusedprego

I think I attached the photo - it keeps crashing my computer whenever I try to open it. Scan went well - I behaved myself at the beginning of the scan and didn't look while she checked the gender and then by the end of the scan I was BEGGING to see haha. We had said we were going to have the reveal party in late May originally and so she said she thinks she knows what it is but she wants to double check on Friday and we'll have the party on Saturday. SO - we'll know gender this Saturday around 4 or 5PM!! I'm really excited!! Baby looks really good - I'm feeling probably one minor kick a day but I honestly think I felt Oakley more by this point, so seems like this will be a calmer baby - still early though so I reserve the right to take that back!! 

Alyssa - how's your cycle going?? Any signs of OPKs turning positive?? 

Jess and Mar - hope you ladies are doing great!

AFM - sorry for writing so much this morning but wanted to catch up! Oakley's a snot machine right now and is up coughing ALL night for the last few days - I feel just awful for him and have no idea what to do. I put adult Vick's on him last night even though it says he needs to be 2 but it didn't seem to do anything at all :( No fever though so I'm trying to stay optimistic for him that this will pass shortly! I'm going to ask the pediatricians here today if I can give him any cold or allergy medicine even though he's still under 2. He turned 21 months yesterday so maybe we're close enough?!?! poor kid is miserable.
 



Attached Files:







16weeks1dayApril252014.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinksmarties

awsome pic Linds!!! Can't remember what I said before but I think another boy from that pic. So exciting you'll find out this weekend!!! Do you have any thoughts/intuition?

Poor O. Thats like B's constant state. I have baby vics and apparently putting it on the soles of their feet is meant to help too. I sometimes use a humidifier and have his cot raised head end on a a few book. I have jokingly said that is snot was a biofuel B could support an entire village with electricity for a year!! I am beginning to seriously think about milk intolerance as his cough just isn't getting much better. I will speak to the HV about it ans see what they say.


----------



## confusedprego

I really don't know about the gender!! I caught a tiny glimpse of the screen and thought I saw some little balls but nothing else - but I think girls can be a bit "swollen" and maybe that's what I saw?! My intuition tells me it's a girl because I still feel pretty awful most days - I don't throw up anymore but man, I don't feel good at night!! I also don't feel as much movement as I did with Oakley, so they say girls are calmer but then I question myself all the time and wonder if I just think it's a girl because Oakley's a boy haha. I'm kind of scared if it's a girl as a boy would be so much easier with all the gear we already have and to have a brother for Oakley to romp with but I definitely would enjoy dressing a little girl - so we'll see!! So, basically, I'll be thrilled either way - just want to know!! Oh and I also kind of think it's a girl because my SIL "thinks" she knows but needs to double check this week. They knew Oakley was a boy at 14 weeks so if she needs to double check, I would think it's a girl but that could be wrong too!! So, I guess more of me says girl but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's a boy 

Poor B with the snot! I don't know how you do it!! it's making me insane and it's only been about 2 weeks of coughing but only a few days of constant at night! I did baby vick's on the feet and chest but it didn't do anything - that's why I switched to the adult version but it still didn't do anything!! I also have two pillows in his bed to raise him up. *sigh*


----------



## pinksmarties

this pg felt much different to the one with B, much more sickness etc. Movements this time have been much more gentle than with B and I even started a thread about it as I was concerned so in some ways I do slightly doubt what the scan lady said about this being a boy.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I feel the same for you! I didn't like that they were 55% certain about it being a boy and then next time they just seemed to stick with it. Did you see the potty shot yourself?? They say girls make you much more sick and the movements are much gentler, so I always thought girl for you!! Maybe you could get a private scan to double check if you really want to be sure! I'm spoiled with my SIL being able to scan me!!


----------



## pinksmarties

It was the same lady (that initally said 55%) and she did show us a potty shot which looked quite obvious at the time but unless she pointed it out I still wouldn't have know. I have thought about a private scan so may do that and get a fab 3d pic like yours!


----------



## confusedprego

You definitely should!! On my PAL thread, one of the ladies got a 3D of the potty shot and that sure convinced me!! Oakley's potty shot was very clear but I know that girls can be tricky since they can be swollen down there! Congrats on third tri too!! Do you guys get a 32 week scan?


----------



## pinksmarties

no more scan unless there are issues. I have an appointment at 34 weeks with the consultant but thats more to do with labour options vbac etc.


----------



## confusedprego

I gotcha! I would do a private scan if only to get the 3D picture as this is likely your last pregnancy, right??


----------



## pinksmarties

yep will be my last one. Getting too old!!! We have a few days of in May so may get a scan then and the one nearest me are doing a special half price deal on Tuesdays only.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!

Sam - so sorry you pulled muscles in your back and ribs. That is an awful spot. Do you know how you did it? Hope you're doing much better today. As far as a private scan... i really think you should. If you feel any bit of discomfort about the gender being wrong, i certainly would do it. How crazy would it be if this whole time you were really having a girl!? Super awesome!!

Lindsay - thank you sooo much for all the info. I think i picked out some stuff i am wanting. I saw the play pens with the bassinet, napper and changing table. I absolutely want it! I am just confused as to what i want to do with all that. Babies room will be downstairs. Obviously the first year i will more than likely have the baby sleep in our room. I was thinking of using a bassinet, but then i saw that play pen and i thought wow... 3 in 1... BUT wouldn't you think a regular bassinet would be more comfy? It will be just for the first 4/5 months. After that i will need a crib. I am just confused as to what i am actually suppose to do here lol. Should i just put all of it on my registry? Bassinet and play pen with bassinet? Sorry for all the dumb questions. First time mommy here... lol. Oh and as for your scan picture i honestly am not convinced either way. Looks like a girl, but also looks like a boy. How exciting to have your gender reveal party. Are you doing it this Saturday? or are you waiting?

Here's the stroller/car seat i am wanting. It has a lot of reviews and most are 5star ratings:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Baby-Tre...ion_0=14005459&shopFor=true&upc=0009001401307

As for playpen... i like this one because it has everything i want. You can even record your voice and tell baby to go to sleep and it will play. Also has an MP3 player outlet to play music:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Baby-Tre...ion_0=10603601&shopFor=true&upc=0009001400923

LOVE this swing, just hope it's good. Over 1000 reviews and most are 5 stars:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-P...tion_0=5430278&shopFor=true&upc=0002708444260


OH and... i called my insurance company and they pay for breast pump! YAY! Any suggestions on good bottles to use?


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - we skipped the bassinet and I'm glad we did because we ended up putting Oakley in his crib after the first week even though I thought I'd have him in our room for at least a couple months with breastfeeding but he was such a loud sleeper that I wasn't getting any sleep and honestly, it was better for him too. If he saw me, he wouldn't try to sleep much, so it just worked out better for us but I know other ladies, like Mel, loved their bassinets. 
I love all your choices!! They're great!!

As for bottles - We used the Medela bottles that went with my breastpump but since Oakley started out breastfeeding from the breast, he was an avid sucker and would collapse the nipples on the Medela bottles and we ended up going with Dr. Brown's bottles as they're the only ones with no resistance. They have a bunch of pieces but they're honestly great! 

Alyssa - how's the cycle going??

Pink - you doing ok??


----------



## korink26

Girls!!!! Omg Linds I'm dying to find out what you're having, because of head shape I think BOY!! Idk about sickness, I hardly knew I was pregnant with Khloe, no sickness for me! I craved sweets like crazy and the ring test was right for me-did you do the ring test??
Rachael! My car seat stroller was baby trend from walmart too-I never had any issues. Urs looks almost the same as mine. And then I got an extra base for Ryan's car from walmart too. I had a bassinette and Khloe stayed in it for probably 4 or 5 months? A nice pack n play with bassinet would've been nice, but I wouldn't have been able to fit it right beside my bed. I got my bassinet from walmart too. I got my swing and pack in play from baby's r us an hardly used either. And you had mentioned movement-I was alway freaked because I didn't start feeling Khloe regular until after 25 weeks! It may have been a bit sooner, but I doubted what I was feeling, when it probably was her sooner. I got my changing table and dresser from Walmart...well and crib too, and we still use her changing table everyday.
Try nursing and get a good pump-I got a Medela back pack one or something like that from baby's r us. Expensive, but well worth it. Nursing was extremely frustrating for me and possibly interfered wih me enjoying motherhood at the beginning, but because of the health/immunity for her I'm so glad I did it. But no doubt, at least for me, formula would have been hands down easier.
Sam you're doubting your gender (sorry our internet has been down so trying to read on my phone is hard)? Or did I read that wrong? Are you still feeling sick?
Alyssa how are you doing? How is the new boy in your class adjusting? It must be so rewarding if you're the one teacher that can get through to him and make a huge impact on his life. How's your kitty and new house doing?
Khloe's great-had an awful ear infection tht wasn't going away with drops and she had to get her tubes clean/sucked out and that was traumatizing for us. Begged for oral antibiotics and it cleared up in 2 days. Go back for a check on Friday. 16 mos old this week-unreal!


----------



## korink26

Oh and we used avent bottles!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey! so good to hear from you!! So sorry poor Khloe is still suffering from ear infections!! Poor thing!! Oakley just made it through his first cold without getting an ear infection - so we might be in the clear! I hope she's done after this! When do we get to start stalking your chart again? Your new job going well?? 

Rach - saw the pic of your little one on facebook - glad everything is looking good!! 

Alyssa - what are you thinking about this cycle?? How are you feeling?? How's work? the house?? kitty???

Sam - how are you feeling?? 

Jess and Mar - hope your little ones are doing great :) Love seeing the pics on facebook!!

AFM - My SIL scanned me today - I attached the best face photo that she got - she's very confident of what the baby is so we will officially know on Saturday at 4PM! I really can't wait!! I'm so super excited!! I was complaining to my SIL that I hadn't felt the baby in a couple days and all of a sudden, little baby G did a little jig and a 360 and it was like they heard me!! So - last chance for votes on gender based on scan photo! Sounds like most of you think boy and that's what Kirk and my other SIL say. My mom is convinced it's a girl but that's because she just wants a granddaughter haha. I'm leaning toward girl but wouldn't be surprised with boy - heartrate was 149 today.
 



Attached Files:







17wks050114.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinksmarties

will write more later and relpy to the other girls posts when I get home (at work juat now) but just wanted to comment on the scan pic.

Arggh - I really thought the last pic was a boy but this one looks different however I am still going to say boy


----------



## korink26

Sam same---last picture I thought boy, and now this one the head shape looks different---more like maybe girl!? Ok before I make my final guess, tell me more. What are you craving---have you done the ring test?? The fact that you aren't feeling as strong of movement seems like girl....but hhmm....Have you done the chinese gender predictor?
AFM---we kind of decided this month let's just bd around O time---and I've kind of been temping all along to understand my cycle. My cycle has been all over the place, but I started taking vitamin b6 this month, which seems to always be a miracle for my cycle instantly. So this month I OV'd around cd15 I think (much better than 25ish I had been). I kind of know in my gut we won't get pregnant without Clomid, but we'll give it a try for a couple months. If nothing happens mid to late summer, I'll start Clomid. Dr. said I just have to call and she'll send out the prescription. She said too that since I'm ov'ing so late and erratic, she thinks I'll need clomid.


----------



## korink26

P.S--Rach are you really already 21 weeks, and Sam already 29 weeks and Lindsay 17 weeks?!?! WOW!
Does anybody have names picked out they're willing to share? Sam I think you already shared some that I really liked, but have you narrowed it down or picked one yet?


----------



## confusedprego

Ok - not sure how to 'read' the ring test but it typically started out as going back and forth (boy) and would move into circles (girl). SO....I don't know about that one. 
As for cravings - I've felt like crap most of the time but I just ate 6 mushy freshly baked cookies with a cold glass of milk - mmmmmm and I would eat 6 more if I had no self-discipline. 
I did 10 Chinese gender predictors because they all say different things so being the scientist I am, I wanted a wide range and I tested if they were right for Oakley. I got 8 out of 10 to say Girl but I got 7 out of 10 that were right for Oakley - the disclaimer on that is that I never know whether they consider he was conceived in October (month of LMP) or November (when I O'd). So, on the ones that didn't ask for a conception date, I put either October or November and whichever was right, I went with that - kind of cheating! haha


----------



## confusedprego

we haven't even started talking about names until we know gender since we struggled so badly last time haha


----------



## babydust818

Kels i am struggling BAD on names. Andrew and i have picked a few out and i think we won't know for sure until baby is born and we hold him. Our top 4 is Owen, Dylan, Bradley and Brody. I have this gut feeling you're going to get pregnant without Clomid. Would be super exciting to see you preg again!! :)

Lindsay i have no idea what baby is!!! I can't wait to hear. Have you and Kirk ever just randomly shot girl names to each other? Any you both DID like?

Had my 20w scan today. Was so happy with the outcome. Baby is healthy and no problems! Only thing that sucks is she was going to do a 4D picture, but baby kept hiding his face under my placenta. She said i have an anterior placenta that is sitting on top. Was SOOO cute seeing him cross his legs and put his hands over his eyes!! Absolute doll baby lol. He was tired when we were looking at him. He didn't want to move. She zoomed in on his heart and all 4 chambers were clear and beating! She seemed very positive about everything. Didn't get any good pictures though.
 



Attached Files:







20w6d.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

Last time, we agreed on a few girl names but I don't remember what they were at this point, unfortunately. I think we'd have a much easier time naming a girl than a boy. 

Kelsey - your chart looks like you're Oing at a great time! maybe you'll be joining the prego group with Alyssa this month!! :)


----------



## korink26

Rach it was an amazing relief after the big 20 week scan-I didn't realize everything they checked out at the scan so when she said everything was good it's pure elation! (Plus I didn't get the scanning at 16 weeks so I was a tad anxious). Do you get anymore scans? I didn't after 20 weeks and it was disappointing. I like all your names, but LOVE Brody (maybe cuz I picture gorgeous Brody Jenner.. )
Linds I did conception month based off when my OV was. So, if u have that many saying girl and ring test is circling?! Hhmmmm....now idk.


----------



## babydust818

So are you 10DPO right now Kels? My ultrasound tech said when i left "This is probably the last time i'll see you". So i'm thinking that is probably it. I hope not. Would love to have another one around 28w. So jeal of Linds having a SIL who does that lol. I'd bug her all the time for a scan. I love Brody too, but i'm just not sure yet. 

Lindsay are you getting super duper anxious for tmrw to be over? I know i would! Really have no clue what your baby is. Wish i was coming to your party LOL!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi girls... Don't think I'll be joining any prego groups anytime soon. :-(. Doesn't look like the Meds are working at all. I'm really depressed and hormonal and it's hard to deal with pregnant folks right now... My due date was May 10. Excuse the radio silence... I'm thinking good thoughts for all of you but I'm sort of avoiding the internet at the moment. Even had Rob change my FB password so I can't use it right now. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Alyssa - I'm so sorry hun but I'm not going to give up hope on this cycle for you! I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a big hug and eat a piece of cake with you!! Mel had some 'trigger' shot done - they would monitor her ovaries and she'd go get a shot and it would make the egg pop out - have you ever heard of that??? That way she went home and BD'd like crazy and she was pretty much always pregnant that way - or so it seemed!! 

Kels - I'm going to stalk your chart like crazy now!! You may have O'd a couple days after it looks like on your chart but eeee now I'm excited!! I bet you won't need clomid - I think your cycles look better but I can only see two! 

Rach - I get another scan - well official scan - at 20 and 32 weeks. They do that to make sure the baby is growing at the proper rate - not too big, not too small. I think they do even more scans if the rate isn't right to make sure delivery is scheduled properly if it needs to be. I think my practice scans people as much as possible though and if you have any concerns at all, they have no problem sending you back for a scan - ESPECIALLY if you've had any losses before. But I know most practices only do the initial dating scan and the anatomy scan - the NT scan at 12 weeks is usually elective. 

Oakley just said "Ma?" - too cute to ignore so I'm going to go get him up and ready for the day!! Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## korink26

Aww Alyssa, sorry you're struggling. Facebook is your absolute worst enemy while struggling to conceive. My sister has been struggling for 1 1/2 yrs now (hers is unexplained) and I tell her all the time, SHUT DOWN FACEBOOK FOR AWHILE! I would end up in tears so often after my miscarriage and then struggle to get pregnant after seeing announcement after announcement. Big hugs to you...

Idk linds, without taking this vitamin B6 I was Oving usually between 20-25 and sometimes not into cd 30 something! Yea, I'm not positive on my O date either, but my temp dropped today so I'm thinking it was CD 15 but who knows. Debating picking up some OPKs, but didn't want to do that yet. I still have my fertility monitor and plenty of sticks for it, but idk. I guess try a couple more months without and then get serious. Ideally I'd like about 2 1/2 years between babies, so I have a couple more months yet to make that happen.


----------



## confusedprego

It's a boy!


----------



## babydust818

So happy for you Lindsay! Congrats on your new bundle of joy. Now Oakley will have a little brudder to protect and occasionally beat up LOL: :blue:


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay!!! I saw that on FB, I was right!! Congratulations Linds and a little brother for Oakley, just wonderful.


----------



## korink26

Yay-congrats Lindsay-were you surprised?? How did you do the reveal? Have you had any time to throw some names around?


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks, Ladies! I'm so excited for Oakley to have a brother! Especially since they'll be so close in age, I think it will be just perfect! I was SO surprised because I honestly thought it was a girl because I've just been so sick and still not feeling so hot but I'm not shocked it's a boy as I was really sick with Oakley too. Pretty much ALL the old wive's tales were wrong for this baby but I answered them for my pregnancy with Oakley and I think I just have those symptoms/situations in all pregnancies. The questions were:
1. baby's heartrate + or - 140 and both of my pregnancies have been + at this point
2. Skin dry or soft - both times has been soft
3. craving sweet or salty - both times has been sweet
4. morning sickness - both times yes
5. sleep on right or left side - I always sleep on my right if I'm not on my belly
6. moody or happy - I'm moody this time and was happy last time but I think this time is due to a lack of sleep!! haha
7. headaches - yes or no - and both pregnancies I've had terrible headaches but that's the only one I got this time that matches a boy lol. 

I think there are more but I can't think of them off the top of my head. I'm hoping my belly will start coming out front more like it did with Oakley - that was my other thought behind it being a girl as I'm just kind of gaining all over in my belly and I think people that don't know me wouldn't know that I'm pregnant, although I've gotten comments at work - but those are people that know me - I don't know! Plus I don't feel this baby move as much but that could still be to come plenty, I'm sure! 

haha I'm just thrilled Oakley will have a little brother to romp with and I have SO many clothes to hand down. I'm just debating if I will keep the same theme or get all new bedding/fresh theme. Oakley has all monkeys and is literally obsessed with his stuffed monkey's so I feel like I need a new theme for different type of stuffed animal to reduce any jealousy right from the start. I won't start shopping for a while, of course, but fun to think about regardless!! 

A name is going to take us a while - we fell in love with Oakley but only after MONTHS of discussions!! I told Kirk I like the name Caellum last night and he wasn't totally against it but didn't really buy into it, but it was the first that didn't get a no right away lol. He still wants Tripp but it's just not happening! 

I have some chart stalking to do! I don't want to lose this so I'll post again if I have any thoughts!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and my SIL went to party city and asked them to put blue streamers in a black balloon and had 3 blue balloons and 3 pink balloons with it - and Oakley brought all the balloons out to us and my SIL gave me a pin and when I popped the balloon, the blue streamers came out - it was really cute!! Kirk said he could see the blue through the black balloon but I couldn't tell the color! haha So, he got to know before I did this time!  

Kelsey - when will you test?? Temps are looking good so far!!


----------



## babydust818

I totally love Caellum, but Andrew hates it lol. I think that is such a cute idea your SIL did with the balloons. So funny that Kirk saw them before you. Is he super excited to be having another boy?! You're just proof that all pregnancies are different and that all the gender tests are myths lol. I was rooting a girl for ya, but had this feeling it was another boy. Just very happy you two are getting another bundle of joy! I think you should do different theme. If Oakley really loves his monkey's then i'd let that be all his. Also, there's tons of cute things to choose from! It is good that you can hand down all of Oakley's toys, clothes, etc. 

I've been thinking so damn hard on names still lol. I love Kingston, but Andrew hates it. I hope i can talk him into some of these names that i like. On the few we have both agreed on, i like Dylan the most and he likes Owen the most. Ugh! One day we'll figure it out. If not... we can't leave the hospital LOL. Right now the baby is pushing on my butt and vagina lol. It's such a weird feeling. Anyone ever felt vibrations in your vagine? It's sooo weird! Then kicks in your butt? This baby is laying sooo low. I'm also carrying very low too. Can't wait to see what i'll look like by 28 weeks.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - Kirk and I went back and forth for probably 2-3 months with just "ok" names until we came up with Oakley and then it took another 2 months before we were convinced we wanted that, so you never know! It may be some new name that takes your heart! I hope it happens for us again as I have a feeling this is going to take us until delivery day with how much we struggled last time and how moody our families were about the name Oakley. Although, we've been talking about not telling anyone in our family at all this time because we don't want any opinions. I think that makes Kirk's mom really upset so we'll see if it lasts. But I feel like we have a lot of pressure on us to come up with a unique name so definitely no Jonathons! 
As for baby being low - Oakley was practically up in my face so I can't really comment but at the end he was so big and head down with his hands above his head and I swear he would be scratching at my cervix to get out - it felt so weird and got really painful sometimes - but yea I get lots of weird vibrating feelings down there! I just can't stand the round ligament pains when I try to use my stomach muscles too much!


----------



## babydust818

Boy names are the hardest! I don't plan on telling anyone but of course you girls what we will name him. Well..... that's IF we have a name picked out by the time he's here lol


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay that's such a neat idea for the gender reveal! How do you pronounce Caellum (Cale-um?)? It's really neat that it'll be a boy, because they're so close in age. I know 2 babyies named Tripp, first time I was like huh? But now with the 2nd one, I kind of like it. Also, Trey is becoming more popular here. We liked Caeden, Easton and I liked Cayson (but couldn't talk Ryan into that one). Easton now has become super popular here, so it's not as appealing. I remember your family reacting negatively about Oakley's name---so if I were you I'd keep it a secret too! That way if people question it, you can reiterate how their reaction last time hurt your feelings and they'll know it's their own fault they are being kept out of the name decision.
Rach I like Kingston--even batted the name around a little bit. Khloe was always up more by my rips and that's where my pain/pressure/kicking was so I haven't experienced the "down there" pain. Must be a boy thing :)
Not planning to test at all because my post OV temps are really low the last couple days. Last time I was pregnant I hung around 97.9 and 98ish, and this time the highest has been 97.73. I think you're maybe right and I ov'd a little later---maybe CD17 instead of 15? That's a little high for my pre-ov temps, but who knows. Khloe's getting her molars, so she's back to really snotty and cranky. Hope it doesn't mean ANOTHER ear infection--seems to always have a correlation to her teething.


----------



## babydust818

OMG Alyssa! Saw your temp rise this morning!! I can not wait for tmrw's temp! I have high hopes for you this cycle.

Kelsey i hope poor Khloe isn't too grumpy. Teething can't be fun. Praying for no ear infection. I hope you get pg this cycle. I am thinking you ov CD17 too. So hard to tell until it gets later on. You feel any different?

Earlier Andrew and i were driving down the road and some guy almost hit us. That split second of fear got the baby all in a funk. He was moving around like cray cray. Was worried because i haven't felt him all day. So in a way it was a relief.

So i guess my baby shower is going to be July 12. 2 months before he's due to come. That sounds about good, right? not really sure when you're suppose to have them, but i figured it would give us enough time to get the things we don't get. I was also thinking of going back to my hometown in New York and having another baby shower that my mom wants to throw with my family up there and some old high school friends. Just don't know if work will allow me to have the time off since i am right now on a 2 month leave. I go a week from today to determine when i go back to work :(


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - your temps are still looking good!! You'll have to test eventually!  
I think the name Tripp is ruined for me because of the movie Failure to Launch. Plus, I think Sarah Palin's grandson is named Tripp and I like to stay as far from politics as possible!!! Caellum is (I think) pronounced like you spelled it! I like all your names! I don't think I've ever heard of Easton but there's a town near here called Easton so that wouldn't work for us. 

Rach - we had my baby shower for Oakley in Mid-June and he came Late-July so I think that sounds like good timing! Have you started registering?? Picking out the crib was the most fun for me and I am still so in love with our crib. I'm excited to get it all set up again for this baby. 

How's everyone else doing?? How you feeling Sam??? 

I'm doing pretty good - I feel like I still have yet to get my second trimester 'bloom' of energy - maybe that's just what happens when you chase a nearly 2 year old around all day


----------



## korink26

I was 30 weeks when I had my shower. May have been a tad early, but I had 2 friends go on bed rest before they had their shower, so they weren't able to have one until after the baby came! So I didn't want to chance it---plus I wanted time to get everything set up and organized. I think yours will be perfect timing. How scary---it's so heartstopping when you almost have an accident, I can't imagine actually having one. The other day I was stopped on a busy road waiting to turn, and I could see in my rear view mirror a car flying at us and I was just saying out loud, "omg, omg omg" and last minute she jerked her wheel and I don't know how she even avoided us. It was so scary! 
Lindsay yes you're right, I think her grandson's name is Tripp! Can't wait till you girls pick a name, that's almost just as exciting as finding out the sex! Do you guys pretty much have everything you need for this baby from Oakley? I think for our next one I'd get a different swing, the graco one we had Khloe hated.
No need to test, AF should be hear anyday now! If I were PG, with these temps I don't think it'd be a good result.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i'd like to know where that energy is at too. I haven't had any in months. I hate it because since having the surgery i haven't been able to do much therefore, the weight is just packing on. I haven't weighed myself in a month and i am scared to. Are you having another baby shower? I know most girls don't when they have their 2nd and it's the same gender, but my friend sold all her crap and now is pregnant again with another boy. So she's having one.

Kelsey you better get to testing! How amazing would it be that you are preg? Khloe looks just like you. She is a doll. Can not even believe you all have at least a 1 year old. Seems just like yesterday we all met on here!! You, Sam and i all met in that CBFM thread. Crazy!!

My sister's ex husband has a cousin that passed away yesterday. Her story is absolutely horrible. She was pregnant with twin girls and around 30 weeks she was having trouble breathing so her husband called 911. When she got to the hospital they found her lungs filled with tumors and did an emergency C section to save the girls. The doctors found out she had a rare form of cancer called Choriocarcinoma. It's basically a very rare form of placenta cancer. She got it from being pregnant. She was put on strong chemo meds and was induced into a coma and let the machines handle her breathing. She fought for 2 months and passed away yesterday. She actually was doing better. She had woken from the coma and was even feeding her babies, but got pneumonia and that weakened her crucially. So very sad for her husband and twins.


----------



## confusedprego

From what I hear Kelsey - every baby is different and you might want to hang on to your swing and see if baby #2 likes it! Oakley loved his swing but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if this one hates it haha. 

To answer both your questions, I think we have everything we need. I told my SIL and MIL that under no circumstances did I want a "sprinkle" regardless of boy or girl but they seem to still have it in their minds. I'm hoping the gender reveal party will have fulfilled my SIL's desire to throw one - and now I think she's planning a gender reveal party for her other brother's wife that is pregnant now too (due exactly 2 months after this baby). I'm so excited they're pregnant too as our kids now are only 6 months apart and the new babies will be about 2 months apart - so perfect! Just keeping my fingers crossed they have a boy as well  
I think we have everything - car seats, strollers, pack 'n play, crib, changing table, dresser, swings, play mats, and an uncountable amount of clothes. I will still end up buying stuff but not much. I want to get a few more diapers since we'll have two in diapers plus my cloths are all in one sizes which is great for like 4+ months but the first three months are tough because they're just too big!! 

I saw your post about that poor family yesterday and it had me in tears - that's just so devastating!! Absolutely terrifying!!


----------



## korink26

Omg Rach-is that the story that's been all over the internet-he is a marine?! I've been kind of following it and was devastated when I read she died!was she ever conscience enough to meet the babies? I love the baby names, ESPECIALLY Kinleigh, would be in the running if we have another girl.
I would be thrilled if we were pregnant, just started feeling that way recently. This is the only month for the rest of the year that the Chinese gender calendar predicts boy for us! But, I know I'm not this month.


----------



## babydust818

I always loved McKinleigh for a girl. And yes it's the story about the Marine and his wife. Oddly enough she was related to my sister's ex husband. Very crazy. Small world. I have everything crossed for you. Hope you get to have a boy!


----------



## confusedprego

Kelsey - you sure you're not pregnant? Lol your chart is telling me another story!


----------



## babydust818

Yes Kels TEST!!!

Alyssas chart doesn't look bad either!


----------



## korink26

Gosh girls, my temp today is totally throwing me off!? I seem to be fighting a cold though, so maybe it's that?! I don't have tests at all so idk. If my temp is still there tomorrow, I think I'll pick some up. But, now that I'm letting my mind think about the possibility, my temp will go back down tomorrow. Seems to always work that way...Idk, no sign of AF though which is weird. 
Oohhh Rachael I really like McKinleigh!!! I think McKinleigh McCulley though would be too much....but you've got me thinking about it! Wouldn't that be something if you were responsible for Khloe's middle name (remember, you came up with LeeNa!!) and our next baby's first name?! And I totally forgot about you, me and Sam meeting on the CBFM thread! I paid so much for that thing and now it sits collecting dust with my expensive sticks for it!


----------



## korink26

oh, and on a side note--last weekend we were getting a swing set/jungle gym for Khloe---and my MIL said before leaving, "Kelsey, if you're pregnant, don't be straining lifting all that". I was totally offended and was like wwahh? Why would you say that, I'm not pregnant! and she was just like well just in case you were, just wanted to tell you not to lift stuff. Would be kind of crazy if I was, and I guess I'd owe her an apology for being a little snippy :)


----------



## confusedprego

Haha oooo I really hope your temp is still up tomorrow and we get a positive test out of you! That would be so awesome! We'd all be pregnant together again!! :) You can't use your expensive strips to tell if you're pregnant?? ;)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Still no O for me. Called the doc today, going to do more bloodwork. I have an appointment for May 21. Feeling pretty down still, I may stalk but not update much. Too rough to deal with pregnancy this week.


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa are you sure you didn't O on CD21?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Yes, 97.45 and 97.18 are always a pre-o temp for me and I still haven't had a true positive opk. :-(


----------



## korink26

Oh Alyssa...I really do feel awful for you...nothing more I can really say besides IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!
AFM---I've been non stop thinking about it, and I bought tests on my lunch. But then I started thinking, I used to always take Vitamin B6 and have periodically since then because it seems to help regulate my cycle and help me OV earlier. I took it this month, and I bet it's just really lengthening my LP....googled it and seems very common. Kind of bummed!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Alyssa - oh hun I am so sorry this cycle isn't working out the way it should. I hope the bloods show what may be happening. As Linds said in a previous post another girl on here Mel got scanned and monitred and then trigger shots after the clomid to jump start ov, is that something they can think of doing? 

Kels - I didn't even realised your were ttc again - so exciting. Your temps are looking mighty fine. I took b6 to lenghten my lp but even still 14dpo is loking great!! I hope Klhoes new teething doesn't result in more ear infections or that is is short lived with the new grommits. How is she getting on?

Rach - lots of great names being mentioned. I feel really bad that we haven't really though much more about it. We are both off next week so get the other room sorted that will be B's new bedroom once new baby goes into the cot (probably not for the first 6 months though) so will think about packing the bag and names etc!! Is Andrew getting to feel the movements? Even now mine are so sporadic and not consistant Oh hasn't been able to get kicked yet. As for the weight don't worry too much you'll get it off agin once baby is here, we did it once we can do it again!!!

Jess - loved the pics of Isabela on the boat, how cute was she!! and you looked great too!!

Hi mar.

afm - B is into climbing up everything he can even me!! We have started to do 1 nap consistantly which is proving a bit difficult as he just won't sleep for more than 1 hour at home although the nursery say it more like 1.5-2 hrs with them grrr. but then won't do 2 naps anymore.


----------



## confusedprego

Good Morning, Ladies! 

Alyssa - I'm so sorry, hun! I will be in San Diego when you go to the doc but I'm going to keep everything crossed beforehand that you O on your own in the meantime and the doc is just confirming O! I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you and I really hope it comes to a happy ending sooner than later!! Do you go to a fertility specialist or a regular OB? I believe Jess had better luck with a specialist - if I remember correctly! 

Kelsey - I'm too early for your temp this morning! I'll check back when I get to work! Did you test last night??? Even if the B6 is lengthening your cycle, your temps are still looking really good! 

Sam - We're moving Oakley out of his room for new baby as well. I feel bad as he'll be moving into a smaller room but we can't put the new baby in the smaller room as we couldn't fit the crib, changing table, rocking chair and dresser in there. Plus, it seems silly to move everything when it's already set up! We've been looking at beds for Oakley and I think just getting a new bed will be exciting for him. Have you thought of a new theme for new baby? Don't feel bad about names - Kirk told me last night that he's thought of an awesome name but he's not going to tell me until the day baby G is born so that I will be desperate and say that I love it and use it!!!  Ugh how frustrating!! So not how I work haha

Jess and Mar - hope you ladies are doing great :) 

Rach - how's your hips doing? By the end of my last pregnancy I felt like my legs were just going to pop out of hip sockets, it was pretty awful but even though walking hurt - I felt better at the end of the day if I walked around a lot that day, so try to keep moving but not too much! 

Anyone else I missed - Hi!!


----------



## korink26

Ummm....well there's a line! But, not feeling good about this at all because it should be way darker by now. Also dreamt I went for an us and had like 15 ppl in htr room and dr said there was nothing there.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confusedprego

Yay! Kels we will just be happy for now about this and think positively! I think that's a GREAT line! Are you going to call the doc or wait a little? I can't tell you how many tests I took with this pregnancy and I feel like even now I convince myself something is wrong way too often! I think until we can poke and mess with them and feel them wiggle do we feel more confident with our pregnancies and even then we still have our moments! So congrats! I'm excited for you! One day at a time from here!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Sam - give the one a day nap some time! We switched Oakley to one nap a day around 12 months because he started sleeping so horribly at night again and it took a good month before he adjusted properly. We now get a 2-2.5hr nap out of him most days when at first it was like 30 minutes to an hour at most but he sleeps so much better at night.


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa I'm so sorry you haven't Od yet. I really hope you do before seeing the doctor. I wish I could take it all away for you and be able to let you get pregnant instantly. I'll be thinking about you. Keep us posted.

Kelsey wow!!! I knew it. Keep testing the next few days and see if line gets darker. I think it looks great.You're still early. You're just now due for AF. As for the dream.. I bet you dreamt that bcz you feel so negative towards everything bcz your afraid it won't happen but IT DID!! I can't wait to see the progression the next few weeks.

Sam I can only in imagine the naps will get better. Keep being consistent and I'd do the one nap a day. I hope all works out for you. Andrew hasn't felt any kicks yet. Just like you they're sparatic and never consistent. Hopefully soon he'll be able to feel.

Lindsay hope you're doing well. Happy 18 weeks! I'll be 22 tmrw!!

Going to be super hot here today. 90+ degrees. I might lay out but I might not either lol. Any plans for this mother's day weekend


----------



## pinksmarties

wow Kels!! I can see that line, its a great line!!!! congratulations. 

Linds - thanks for that. I did start a thread about it and other said it took a while for their LO to increase nap time length back up again. I hope so anyway as I had barely sat down with a coffee yesterday after tidying and then getting tea sorted!


Rach - wow 22 weeks where did the time go!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea Sam, I'm not going to lie - I thought I had lost my nap-time 'free-time' for good!! I was REALLY frustrated with it but the only thing that kept me going with it is I knew O would only get 1 nap at daycare a day and he needed to be adjusted and we saw improvement in his nighttime sleeping habits pretty quickly. Hang in there!! it will get better!


----------



## babydust818

I can not even believe Oakley will be 2 in 2 1/2 months. I can't even believe we're all still talking this many years later! Absolutely nuts! So thankful for you all though. Glad i have you girls to talk to because i have no clue what to expect with LO.


----------



## confusedprego

It blows my mind how we've all kept in contact and how much I've been through in my life with you girls! Plus the fact that Oakley is going to be 2 in a couple months is just crazy talk! He's gotten to be such a little boy - every month he's doing something totally new - he already knows most of his letters! It's amazing!


----------



## korink26

I know, I need to not be such a negative nelly. The line looks very light in the picture, and it's actually much darker in person. But, I keep comparing everything to Khloe, and my line seemed much darker for hers and I had brown spotting at 4 weeks and my temps were much higher. Guess I need to just stop it and see what happens. Plan to go to the store today to pick up more tests (I really hope I don't get the same cashier, but it's usually the same one).
Sorry to keep talking about myself, but my other stress is that I've had horrible headaches these past 2 weeks, and I've been taking my regular headache medicine and cold pills and all the stuff I shouldn't be! Plus, my sister has been TTC for almost 1 1/2 years, and it has her so down and out and I'm TERRIFIED to tell her. I just hope by the time I tell her, she'll already be pregnant herself.
Seriously, why can't we all live closer so we can meet up after work and you can all calm me down! :)
I'm not much help with naps, because Khloe on her own decided to cut out the 2nd nap way before I was ready :)
It is crazy how long we've all stayed in touch, it puts it in perspective when you say that Oakley will be 2!! I think we were all friends right before Oakley was conceived, right?


----------



## babydust818

Lol if I could be over to Wisconsin before you get home I'd be there! How far is Wisconsin from Indiana anyway? You aren't too too far. All is going to be okay though. Just remember every pregnancy is different. Every test, symptom, etc will be different. Don't you worry unless there's cramps with bleeding. :hugs:

I want honest opinions. What do you think of the name Rowan and Zyler?


----------



## pinksmarties

I love Rowan!! I mentioned that to OH a few weeks ago.

Its great we have all been friends for so long. I still have my cbfm gathering dust, I think I'll try to sell it on ebay.

Kels - its only natural to compare these test pg to the one with Klhoe. As this pg was a surprise I had been having a few drinks and some meds too. I am sure all will be okay. I can imagine how difficult it will be to tell your sister and fx she get her bfp very soon. Even so I am sure she will be thrilled for you but as we all know it can still be a inwardly hard for her.

Linds - thats how I am feeling with regards his naps!! I was so upset yesterday I burst out crying (these hormones not helping). One of the reason I was trying to be consistent as he was getting one nap at the nursery more often than not. He only slept for 55 mins today with them so that made me feel a bit better!! Just wondering if the teething isn;t helping matters.

Would be great to see you all, slightly longer trip for me (maybe?) across the pond!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Maybe I should buy one of your dusty CBFMs. My doc called, no O yet. He said it looks like it might be coming soon but with the pcos hard to tell. 

Congrats, Kels. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## korink26

I'll post more when I get to work but just wanted to quick post a progress picture because that I can't do at work!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confusedprego

woohoo!! looks great Kels!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, Alyssa! Just looked at your chart! woohoo for the positive OPK and a the beginning of a temp rise this morning!! keep up that BD!!!!! How you feeling? Feel like it's the real thing??


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Rach I just love Rowan! That's a great name! Zyler's good too but I like Rowan the best! I think Zyler for a girl would be a cute name but def works for a boy too!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls for the feedback. Still undecided. Are you going to use Rowan, Sam?

Kelsey guess what? Your line is getting darker!!! :happydance:

Alyssa woohoo to pos opk!!!!!


----------



## korink26

HAPPY 30 WEEKS SAM (OMG, 30 WEEKS?!?!)--How are you feeling?
HAPPY 22 WEEKS RACH (OMG, 22 WEEKS?!?!)---How are you feeling?
HAPPY 18 WEEKS LINDSAY (DAY LATE)----How are you feeling? I can't believe how far along everybody is! Lindsay, are you still feeling sick??
Rachael I really like Rowan too----I've never heard Zyler before, but I think it's a really catchy name! Actually, now that I've said it a couple times, I really like Zyler! Both are great names---do you and Andrew agree on them both?? and yea I don't actually think Indiana and WI are too far apart!?
YYAAAYYY ALYSSA!! I'll be stalking your chart now!! Do you have any appts soon that your dr. can verify if it's the real deal!? I have every crossables crossed for you, and said a quick prayer. How is your kitty doing, and the new boy in your class?
Anybody have any fun weekend plans? Not sure what we're doing Sunday, we have always had a cook out at our house for both our sides, but this year Ryan is SO BUSY coaching baseball that he's hardly been home in 2 weeks so we're not doing it this year.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I'm so excited for you!! Did you call your doc today? 

We are going to Kirk's aunt's house on Sunday and will get to meet Oakley's second cousin that was born a couple weeks ago - I can't wait! I need to call my mom and see if she wants to do something tomorrow for Mother's day or maybe go out to dinner tonight. My family typically doesn't do much for Mother's or Father's day. Hoping Kirk isn't planning anything. I turn 30 this Weds and hoping he doesn't do anything for that either. 

We get a new roof on our house tomorrow and hopefully siding next week - that will be the greatest Mother's Day/Birthday gift of all!!!! Expensive gift but so awesome!! Our house looks just hideous from the outside right now. It's over 35 years old and nothing has ever been replaced so it's really due!! 

Rach - I saw some of the names your friend posted on your comment on Facebook and now I'm kind of obsessed with the name Orion for this baby but I don't know if it's weird to have two babies that have names that start with the same letter.


----------



## babydust818

That is actually my sister in law! :) She spells his name Oryin. I'm actually going to his 1st birthday party tonight. I don't think Oakley and Orion are too similar. Yeah both start with O, but O's are unique as it is!


----------



## korink26

Oohhhh I like Orion---and I REALLY like Orion with Oakley! and I don't think it's weird to have both O's, I plan to have my kids all my K or C! We have a huge business in town called "Orion energy" so that name couldn't work for us. Can't wait to hear if Kirk likes it!! Take before and afters of the house---I love looking at that stuff! I wish I was just turning 30...I'm already over 30 1/2! :( How old is Kirk?
Lindsay how's your sister in law that had a baby right around the same time as KHloe (I think it was your sister in law?)? Are they planning or thinking about baby #2?
And no, I haven't called the Dr. yet. While I'm feeling much more positive about things, I'm still not ready to set up an appt. I'm hoping if things go ok and spotting stays away, they'll scan me early like 7ish weeks. When do you guys think I o'd? CD 16-18 are usually post OV temps for me but I'm thinking it had to be around 17ish.


----------



## babydust818

Kels it's so hard to say when you O'd! I want to say CD15, but i'm not sure. I am praying blood stays away and the tests become stronger!! Can not wait to see that little bean!!


----------



## confusedprego

I really think you O'd CD17 based on the CP too. But, I could be wrong! That was my first instinct! It took me almost two weeks to make an appointment with this pregnancy so I know what you mean about wanting to wait. 

Kirk didn't reject Orion and actually seemed to kind of like it - I'm thinking it's in the runnnnninnnng!! the first one in the running! I'm so excited haha. It took us way longer last time to have one that we both agreed on! The other we both kind of liked was Cavan - I assume it's pronounced like Kevin but Ka-Van like A sounds instead. I just like Orion because it sounds like such a strong name. I think it's cute we could call Oakley Big O and this one Little O lol. I'm such a dork! 

It's funny you ask about my sister-in-law that had the baby because they're pregnant again too - she's about 9-10 weeks along now :) Her due date is exactly 2 months after this one. I couldn't be more excited about it! It's so awesome Oakley has a cousin so close in age and now our second will have another cousin even closer in age. I'm just hoping theirs is another boy too! She had her first scan a couple weeks ago and all was good and she has another appointment soon. I guess you guys are on the same baby making schedule haha.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

My temps are still up this morning... My fingers are crossed. Today is my due date. Any tips on getting through it? We are planning on laying low, I'm doing some baking and knitting, possibly an all-day Pokemon marathon (yes, I'm a huge nerd!).

Can I ask you girls an honest question? I feel like you all are in such good places and I'm really not right now. I don't want to bring you all down and I hate feeling like I never have good news to share! Am I okay on here, or should I try to find a different 'main thread' for the time being? I don't want to seem insecure (even though I totally am), but it's been in my mind a lot. Please don't feel like you have to be nice either, I want you to be honest!!! Sorry I'm so crackers today. :-(. Happy Mother's Day tomorrow.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - we love you lots and we all came here because we were in a bad place. This is exactly what we're here for. Your chart is looking good - when do you go back to the doctor?? I never want you to think you don't belong here! There was a time when there were a lot of us that weren't pregnant on this thread and it can be so hard to watch/read about everyone moving forward but that's going to be you any day now! Kirk and I went out to dinner on the anniversary of my D&C - I never really acknowledged the due date as it was my first pregnancy and I was very naïve to how everything worked. Every 4th of July is tough for me as that is the day we found out we were pregnant the first time and August 10th. I will admit it has gotten easier since Oakley is with us and the same will work for you, I'm sure. I'm so glad you've O'd before Mother's day so hopefully you'll be looking back in two weeks saying "I was pregnant on Mother's Day!". 

<3 you tons and we will always be here for you! We all have tough times ahead of us, I'm sure, and I know you wouldn't want us to leave in those times either!! Your life sounds like all the other pieces are falling into place, so fate was just waiting for you to get settled. Can't wait to see your temp tomorrow!!


----------



## korink26

Alyssa you fit perfectly in this group, if you tried leaving I'd harass you until you came back! :) sorry today is your due date, mine also rolled around without having gotten pregnant again and to be honest I didn't do anything special. Just sat and felt really sad, mad...jipped....just pissed. Sorry I don't have any advice to make it easier....is your hubby supportive? Mines not a huge talker so he wasn't a whole lot of help....huge massive hugs to you....
Lindsay I like big O and little O!! I'm totally rooting for Orion :). And too funny about your SIL-last time I think I was a couple weeks ahead of her and now she's a couple ahead of me.


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa you stumbled across this thread for a reason and that reason is we care about you and support you through ALL of this. The good, the bad and the ugly. I know it's a tough time for you right now, but all of us girls have been there. Some not as long and some longer. We are a great bunch, i think! Don't ever go! You need us and we need you! I'm sorry your DD was today :( Like Lindsay said... hopefully in 2 weeks you will get that BFP and look back and say "i was pregnant on Mother's Day". I am crossing everything i can for you. :hugs:

Kelsey as time progresses i'll have more of a 'sense' of what gender you're having. Right now i'm feeling boy for some reason. You feeling any sore BBs yet? Still is super early!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I hope you have a great day today - I hope your mom is nearby and you two can go on a shopping spree or something fun! Life is completely unfair and I can't wait to see your BFP - I see your temp dipped some this morning but I've got everything crossed it shoots back up tomorrow!! One temp doesn't mean anything so I hope you're not getting down about it!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks... we've been chilling out this weekend, my mother is in Florida (and we're kind of not speaking anyway ) but I did a lot of cleaning and some more unpacking, some baking, some knitting, and watched a lot of Pokemon. It's funny you mentioned my temp, I am pretty down about it mostly because we are determined not to miss our chance this cycle (since we won't have another until August) so we're BDing every day, which is really taking its toll (physically and emotionally). I guess we'll wait and see how it is tomorrow. Next doc appointment is May 21st... I have a feeling a referral to the fertility specialist is in my not-so-distant future. :-( On the plus side, I'm running in my first 5K this week, which is exciting.

Rach, who was the psychic you recently had that really accurate reading from? ;-)


----------



## confusedprego

Temp is looking good again this morning!! Glad you had a relaxing weekend! I can't really say the same about us but it was still a good weekend. Very busy! Got a new roof on Saturday and it looks just amazing! We are getting new siding/gutters/everything on the outside of the house replaced some time this week and I just can't wait for the before/after transformation!! Slowly piece by piece getting rid of every nasty leftover part of the previous owners and it feels really amazing! How's your house going?? Pretty settled now?? 

How was everyone else's weekend??? Do anything special? I got gummy bears in bed yesterday morning - perfect!! :)


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa praying your temps stay good. I've always wanted to get in good enough shape to run a 5k. I am super jeal. They look like a lot of fun and very rewarding in the end. I hope you have a great time! The name of the psychic was Vera Joy. Just google search her. Someone else who was pretty good was cheri22.com. She was pretty spot on as well!

Lindsay take pics of the transformation of your house. I wanna see! 

Well i go to the dr's at 1120 to determine when i go back to work. Have a feeling it will be Wednesday, but if not then it will be Monday the 19th. I am going to see if there's anyway he can put me on light duty or something. The girls at my work have been short on help and having to clean 20-25 rooms a day. I am NOT doing that while pregnant. I could handle 14-16, but am not doing that many. I will be there until midnight. I hope he sympathizes with me. After i have LO i don't think i'll be going back there to work.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Good luck with the doc, Rach, I hope they tell you what you want to hear. 

Yes, house pics, Linds!

How are you doing, Sam, Kels?

I'm glad my temp was up... Still not sure if I've O'd or not, my opks are still very dark (but not true positives). My boobs hurt a bit and I'm a bit queasy which is standard for me after o, but might be in my head.


----------



## korink26

good temp Alyssa! My last pregnancy, I had a temp drop 2 or 3 dpo that totally threw me off, soooo....fx'd you O'd CD21! Good for you doing a 5k, I wish I was a good runner. But, I'm awful at it and I'd have to have my life threatened to run any sort of distance. 
Rach, how long have you been at this job now? Could you guys do it without you working? I sure hope he puts you on light duty, you've always said how physical your job is, so don't do more than you know your body can handle. No matter what the Dr says. You can tell them Dr. Mc (me) said so :)
I read my Khloe pregnancy journal thinking it would help me, and I think it made me worse. I was feeling very good and at peace with this pregnancy, but then I read what symptoms I was having last time and I feel like I'm not having most of them this time. I was waking up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom right from BFP, and I forgot that. This time, have to go very bad by about 5 am, but not waking up for it. I was craving stuff, and this time, nothing. Idk, Rachael, I was trying to remember if you were symptomless? Or what was going on with you at 5 weeks? Lindsay did you still have some morning sickness your last miscarriage, or did you not have symptoms? 
I guess I'm debating calling the Dr. and hoping she'll scan me around 7ish weeks. Otherwise I don't think we get scanned until 10.
Hope everybody had a great weekend---I had breakfast in bed and then running all over to spend time with our moms. Was a busy day, next year I'd rather it be more low key so I can enjoy my own family too.


----------



## korink26

Oh, and one thing I'm also wondering about---I commented a lot around this same time with Khloe that my stomach felt like I had done a ton of sit ups and "full feeling"---my stomach feels no different at all. Could it be because this is my 2nd pregnancy or you girls on your 2nd pregnancy, did you still have the stretching/full feeling in the beginning?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I know I hadn't O'd as of cd 24 because I had bloods drawn. I'm hoping for cd 25... Just so hard to tell. I guess if my temp stays up/ goes higher I'll know...


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa it's great your OPKs are still dark. Shoot you may even ovulate twice and have twins ;) Is that possible? idk lol... but i do think you O'd the other day! All of your symptoms sound great too!

Kelsey i am here to reassure you that symptoms are NOT a indication of pregnancy. This whole pregnancy i never got sore BBs, never had to get up in the night to pee, never had morning sickness. I got sick twice in my first trimester, but it was because of what i ate not because i was pregnant. My boobs weren't sore 24/7. They would have little spurts of hurting then it would go right away. Everything completely disappeared by 10 weeks. Oddly enough around 18 weeks is when i had to get up and pee a lot in the night. I will say that i did feel 'off' a lot between 7-10 weeks. I felt dizzy, light headed at times. Dizzy was my main symptom and that was it. I felt like i was drunk sometimes. Remember that every pregnancy is different so you may have a complete opposite pregnancy compared to Khloe! I just know what you're feeling as far as worry with no symptoms. I was a complete wreck thinking everything was over. The first time i got pregnant in July 2011 i had a lot of crazy symptoms the first week! I had insanely large breasts, my smell was SO enhanced, i was a moody biatch. This pregnancy i am completely opposite and it has turned out to be the rainbow pregnancy! First tri is awful with worrying. Just have faith that all will be okay. Sit and think real hard and say to yourself "ya know what? if anything bad were to happen there is not a damn thing i can do about it". Then let all that worry go. Once you let it go you will find you can enjoy things a little bit more. Sorry for all the rambling, but i just went through everything you are going through. So i know how bad you need to hear all this! <3

AFM just got back from the doctors. Looks like i need to go on a diet lol. i have gained 12 lbs since i was there last. Which was like 5 weeks ago. With not being able to do much i've certainly put on the weight. I'm going to back away from the sweets and try to eat as good and clean as possible. Dr said he's worried with me eating like that the baby will get bigger than he needs to be and might have to have a c-section. I guess he doesn't want that. It's fine though. I can do this! I go back to work May 28th. Thank goodness. Then i'll only have 3 months to work and i'll be done. He said from my 20w ultrasound that the baby is great. Measurements are awesome. Nothing wrong with him. The only negative thing is baby is breech, but he said he's got tons of time to turn himself around. Both the ultrasound tech and my Dr said baby has a very strong heartbeat which is great! I am so happy for that. I go back June 9th for my glucose test.


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Good for you, Alyssa running a 5k! I think you did O - I know your temps were kind of high earlier in your pregnancy so your chart looks a little funky but you had that a bit last time too. I think your body thought about O'ing early on and it didn't happen but your temps now are above your typical coverline temp so I think as long as they stay up - you're good! You also had a dip in your luteal phase last cycle as well and I used to get that after O every once in a while too so keep up the BD just in case but maybe switch to every other day if you guys are wiped out!! 

Kels - honestly, with my latest miscarriage, I had zero symptoms except my boobs killed me!! Like bad!! I didn't pee much, no full feeling, etc. BUT - I didn't get any symptoms practically at all with this one either until 6 weeks when it hit me like a train. I'm peeing all the time now, my boobs are gigantic, but I honestly still don't have that "full" feeling like I did in Oakley's early pregnancy. I think that's done after your first kid stretches you out. I didn't get round ligament pains until at least 12 weeks. the first two weeks though I honestly thought I wasn't pregnant and after that my only symptom was puking and feeling like I was going to fall asleep all the time. Even now I forget I'm pregnant sometimes but I wouldn't stress about no symptoms yet, especially not the full feeling not being there. I remember that very clearly with Oakley and I def didn't get it with little Orion (haha jk, we haven't picked a name yet). Take any more tests?? Call your doc - it'll make you feel better to know!

Rach - Can you guys survive with only Andrew's income? Sounds like you'd be much happier being a stay at home mommy!! I'm not going to lie to you though, stay at home mommy is an award winning job!! I'm def more exhausted staying home with Oakley than I am on days I go to work! ha!


----------



## babydust818

One income would be rough, but the cost of daycare while i am working would take more than half my check. I still have to put a lot of thought into it and see if it's even doable. If not, i'll just get a night time job or something so i don't have to put him in daycare. Will be hard not getting hardly any sleep, but it will all work itself out.


----------



## korink26

Thank you guys so much---Rach, thanks for the reassurance and Lindsay you too regarding the full feeling. When did you start spotting or how did you know you were miscarrying with this last one? (I'm really sorry to be bringing this up, and if it's too painful, just tell me and I'll zip it). I think my symptoms with Khloe first really started at 6ish weeks, so I guess I should just lay low and wait until then. And Rachael like you said, there's not a damn thing I can do about it so I just need to relax and let God. 
Alyssa I'm an idiot---I meant CD 25---and you're dip at 3DPO after that is like my pregnancy chart. Will you Dr. be checking to confirm?
Rach regarding the weight gain--my friend gained too quickly and then had the pregnancy diabetes. I gained weight like crazy (like 5 lbs a weeks) at the end, but it was mainly water weight. You're really good about self control so I know you'll do what you need to. Being off bed rest will also help! Glad you don't have to go back to work right away. Oh, and like Lindsay said, being a stay at home mom deserves an award. Love Khloe to death, but, don't think I could ever be a stay at home mom. I am way more exhausted my days home with her than I think I am at work. But, some mommies love it that way, and you might just be the perfect one :) You'll make it work whatever happens.


----------



## babydust818

Hopefully if i am heading towards the diabetes route i can turn it around in the next month before the test. Oh and Kelsey -- i had spotting at 8w this pregnancy. I REALLY thought it was over. I went in for an ultrasound and they had found my tumor and also found a tear in my placenta. It's all worked itself out and obvi had the surgery for the tumor. So if you see blood, don't think it's over! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I don't mind talking about any of my miscarriages ever! It's therapeutic for me to be able to talk about it so ask away!! Honestly, I expected every day that I went to the bathroom to see blood but when it started it was pretty abrupt and there was no spotting, it just went straight to red and pretty heavy. I knew it was coming though because my pregnancy tests were getting lighter by that point and I just knew something was wrong. Now, with this pregnancy, I was very distant with it and I kind of still am honestly. I woke up really upset this morning because I had a dream I lost this pregnancy and I never had that this far along with Oakley. I've had this scared thought in the back of my mind this whole pregnancy that I'm going to lose it even though there is no reason for that to happen. I guess I thought the first MMC was a fluke before Oakley and so when I had the second MC it got to my head a bit more, I suppose and now the fear of loss isn't really going away - it's somewhere back in this head of mine! My only advice for you is to try to relax and just take it one day at a time. How far along do you think you are now? 

Rach - Now that you're aware you're gaining too quick you'll do just fine! Don't cut out too much too quickly - if that baby kicks you when you're hungry - go eat!! Just make healthy decisions when you do eat :) You'll be fine!! 

Gotta run! I'll post more later!


----------



## korink26

Thanks Lindsay :) how many weeks were you? I was 5 weeks yesterday.
And don't put any thought in that dream, it's because I've been asking you questions about miscarriage and that's why you dreamt it. Sorry-blame me! Little O is going to be just perfect!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kels, I hope you're feeling better today!

My temp dipped again. Do you think it's possible I O'd? I'm feeling hopeless. :-(


----------



## confusedprego

I was 5 weeks 4 days when the bleeding started. My tests were always pretty light - they darkened up a bit from week 4-5 but not like they should have and started lightening before even week 5. You can probably go back in the thread and find the pictures of them - my bleeding started Nov. 21st, so the week before that I think I was not sure what was going on. Keep thinking positive thoughts!! I think it's time to call the doc for you! :) and it's def not your fault I had the dream - I blame it on Big O because he woke me up at 4AM and I always have crazy off the wall dreams when he wakes me up lol


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I was looking at your chart this morning and I still think you O'd - last time it took practically your whole luteal phase to convince me because of higher earlier temps but I do think you have. I'll be really interested to see what the doc says on the 21st! You could be doing pregnancy tests by then! :)


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa I still think you did too bcz your temp is still above your cover line.

Kelsey fyi I still check my toilet paper when I go to the bathroom. I'll never feel comfortable


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks. I'm worried my temps are so low, and my luteal phase was so short last time. I wonder if the femara is lowering my progesterone...


----------



## confusedprego

Ok, so I know we've asked you about the "trigger shot" before and if your doc has mentioned it - it might be a fertility specialist that would do something like that. I was just googling femara and progesterone to see if there is anything out there about it and I found this post from someone (I don't know) and maybe it's something to mention to your doc on the 21st in case this cycle doesn't pan out: 

"Day 3-8 Femara. Day 14 U/S had 1 follicle size 22! YEAH! HCG shot same night. Day 16 IUI and Day 18 IUI."

From the sounds of it they monitored her progesterone at each visit and put her on supplements following O (a day or two after the shot). The "trigger shot" we talk about is the hcg shot she talks about. 

Just something to think about! Might make things a little more clear for you - my cousin did something similar to the schedule above too as she did IUI - she's pregnant now too by the way after 3 unsuccessful years - third trimester as of a week ago! I'm not saying I think you need IUI but the trigger shot might not be a bad idea for you :)


----------



## korink26

Alyssa I still think you O'd. My temps are always lowish compared to others---and my temps don't really reach their peak until like 5ish DPO. Keep the hope hun...I think you had mentioned the thought of not wanting to be referred to a specialist, but my sisters experience has been peaceful for her. She feels like they have a better grip on fertility and have more one on one time with her. Hopefully you won't even have to worry about going that route, but don't be afraid. (Only part that sucks is how expensive, but some insurances seem to cover some stuff).
Lindsay, I think every pregnant mother has a little nag in the back of their mind about losing their pregnancy. I was a little more at east later in pregnancy, but still wouldn't let myself be worry free. I always said I'll feel better when I know the baby is here and safe. then I had her, and my worries didn't end, just went to something else. It's hard to not worry when you read all the horror stories on the news and fb! Rach, I had so much CM that I was the biggest tp checker ever! 
AFM--my tests are very dark, so I haven't tested again. Temp was lower today but I retook it 2 min. later and it was back to my regular. Just kept the lower one on my chart. I get hungrier much quicker, especially in the am and at night. I've been very headachy, which I was last pregnancy too---but i'm a headachy person no matter what. My first pregnancy my spotting started at exactly 7 weeks, so I guess I'll hold my breath until then. I feel positive, but yet I'm a glass half empty person (hate that about myself) so I keep knocking my positiveness down. Sorry to talk so much about myself, you girls keep me sane. This was pretty surprising to us, and we were in the process of looking for a nice house in the country. We've kind of halted that, because with 2 in daycare it will be over $1400/mo. Plus, I was supposed to do my 2nd half of training starting late fall---work will be very upset if I'm not able to complete it and I wouldn't be able to because I'd be out on maternity leave before it was over. So, I've kind of been telling myself, if it doesn't work out this time, it just wasn't our time...


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - don't worry about work - My boss is definitely not pleased I'm pregnant but it's not her decision. I can't tell you how many people told me to not get pregnant but THIS is life and you deserve to put yourself and your family first! It will probably be a little less smooth than you'd like and your work would like but they will work it out! Just be upfront and clear with what you want and are willing to do. All your symptoms sound great so far and your tests are dark so do your best to live in the moment and try to think positively!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls, 
Whew! I finally got caught up! Hope you moms and future mom's great mother's day!!! Sorry it's been so long, every time I sit down to try to catch up I get pulled away. Isabela is a handful during the day and when she's sleeping I am running around trying to get things done around the house! LOL! Still loving every minute of it and I wouldn't change it for the world! I will try to stay caught up now. 

Sam - 30 weeks!!! You are almost there!! Wow! Have you decided on a name?

Rach - Happy 22 weeks!! Are you all registered? Let me know if you have any questions. Like Lindsay said, I love my changing table. Some people said I'd never use it but I use mine all the time. I also have the playpin with the changing table in it and use that at night. Isabela is sleeping in that now next to my bed but I may move her into her crib when I go back to work. For the carseat... I got the Graco Keyfit30 and City Mini GT stroller. LOVE my stroller!!! The carseat is a bit heavy but I knew that going into it. It had great reviews though and was compatible with the stroller I wanted. Have you settled on a name?

Lindsay - Happy 18 weeks! Yeah on Team Blue!!! Love the way you guys did the gender reveal!!! I think it's perfectly fine to do 2 babies with the same first letter, actually most of my friends have done that with their kids. I like the name Orion!

Alyssa - I hope you are doing ok! Hugs! You are in the right place, we have all been in this thread over 2 years and although most of us are in good places now, it took a LONG time and we've all been in the dumps in here. I've had 6 MC's myself and 4 years of TTC. It helps to talk to people who understand... we do! Also for me, it helped me stay positive to see people get their rainbow after so many struggles. It wasn't a negative for me. It helped me have faith that it would happen for me too. 

Kels - so excited for you!!! Try to keep a PMA! ... and don't read your journal, every pregnancy is different!!! When do you go to the doctor?

Mar - How is life with Ariah?

It is crazy how long we've all been together on here and how much we've been through. So thankful for you girls! By the way, I vote for you to all move to Florida, remember, we have a boat... the kids would LOVE it!

AFM - time has been flying!!! I go back to work on June 16th. I thought I would have more time at home to do things but I have no idea where the day goes. Isabela is doing great, I just love staring at her, especially when she's sleeping! So happy to finally have her. BF is going OK. She is doing great at feeding but I'm still not producing enough, when I pump after a couple hours I get 1.5 oz on my left side but only .5 oz on the right and can't seem to increase it. The lactation specialist says that happens but I just can't get away from supplementing since she's up to about 4 oz per feeding. I was reading about some herbal pills that people take but my pediatrician didn't seem to keen on it. Anyone heard of these? Had my 6 week appointment last week and everything seems to be back to normal. Yeah!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - what do you do when you don't produce enough? Sorry, i am curious because i want to BF too. Just don't know what i'd do if i didn't produce enough and need answers lol. I'm glad you have Isabela and am so happy you got to spend your first Mother's Day with her! She is so cute. You and Chris look so happy holding her :) I can only imagine how quick time has passed for you. Are you going to have your parents watch her while you're at work? Or daycare? I met a girl at my Dr office yesterday who had a 7 week old! She was a FTM too. She said the first month was rough and she averages 3hours of sleep at a time. I thought about Isabela because they're about the same age!


Sorry i didn't see your post Kelsey. That is great your tests are getting darker! I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. So don't you worry about your work. Everything is going to work itself out the way it's meant to! Just keep that positive attitude. Oh and we love hearing the things you're feeling. So don't ever feel sorry for telling us! We want to be here for you.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I'm not producing enough milk. Your body is supposed to adjust to your baby's needs. If both sides where producing like my left side I would probably be Ok but my right side is definitely lacking. I had breast augmentation about 12 years ago so that may be a factor for me. I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks all... I appreciate your support more than you know!

Jess, I'm glad you're enjoying your time with Isabel! Wow, it's really flown... Can't believe you're going back to work so soon.

Rach, are you back to work today or Monday?

Linds, I like Oakley and Orion.

Temp was up again today... I woke up 45 min early and had to pee so it might have been even higher but I took my temp right when I woke up. Then I got to school and one of my kids was having a hard time, and I wound up crying for 20 minutes... So weepy! Maybe it's hormones...


----------



## confusedprego

Woohoo Alyssa!!!! I wrote you a post this morning and lost it because I lost signal - grr!! But I was SO excited to see your crosshairs and way to go on the BDing!! my goodness you must be wiped out!!! I thought Kirk and I BD a lot but man you take the cake!! haha I'm sorry you were crying this morning but that's a great sign ;) Can't wait for you to start testing!!! eeeeee!!!! 

Jess - I'm so sorry you're not producing enough milk - you could try pumping between feeds as well as after feeds to try to up it and when you're pumping to try to increase amounts - you really need to pump for like 20 minutes on each boob. I know this sounds like a lot because you're usually probably empty after 5 min but it really does help. This is probably how I ended up with such a massive overproduction because I pumped for 20-30 minutes on each boob every 2hrs for 48 hrs straight right after O was born and then I was stuck pumping every 2hrs because I'd overflow my 6 ounce bottles from each boob!! It was craziness! I will definitely try to let new baby G set the flow this time!!


----------



## korink26

Alyssa, not that I'm happy you cried, BUT, I'm loving it because I think it's a great sign that your hormones are doing what they should be! can't wait until your Dr. appt, did you say it's the 21st-ish???
Jess I bet the struggle with milk is due to the augmentation. I looked into a reduction for a milisecond, and I remember reading that it could prevent me from nursing. So, that you're able to at all is a positive! 
HAPPY HAPPY DIRTY 30 LINDSAY!!!! So, you think Kirk has anything planned? You looked so cute in your picture, all belly---lucky girl :) And omg, every 2 hours for 48 hrs?! You musta been wiped! Were you doing that on top of nursing?? You always amaze me :) 19 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - Happy Birthday!!! How does 30 feel? My sister turns 30 on Monday and she's having a nervous breakdown LOL. She thinks life is over. I'm like it's just another day :haha: Enjoy your day. Your bump is super cute. Super jeal. I just look fat compared to you.

Alyssa - i know you're going through a lot right now, but your chart is looking good! I can't wait to see what the next few days bring. <3

Kelsey - how is everything going on your end? You feeling anything new? Did you schedule a dr appt yet?

Jessie - Thanks for clearing that up. I was just thinking of all obstacles i'd face with BF and not producing enough was my main concern. Just didn't know what you're suppose to do if that happens. Also, thanks for sharing all your baby must have's. Not sure what i'm suppose to get baby since i'm a FTM, but i think i'm finally figuring it all out.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Aww, happy bday, Linds! I'm off FB so I didn't know. :-(. Any plans? I got married 10 days before 30 so we didn't do anything... Rob still owes me a trip to NYC and now I'm 31.5, I guess I should stop holding my breath!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks everyone! Jess - I forgot you said about the augmentation - that probably is why! My friend got hers augmented and only one boob produced milk - she looked pretty silly because she insisted on breastfeeding but she was very lopsided!!! 

Kels - I couldn't really breastfeed Oakley directly because of my let-down stress issues that thankfully now I understand and hopefully can prevent this time but yea I only did that for 48hrs but then I had to keep pumping every 2hrs during the day to prevent mastitis and if I went more than 4hrs at night I'd end up with a clog - ughhhh haha I tried a little too hard!! 

Rach - I love that I'm turning 30! She shouldn't freak! This is the best time of our lives! It's a time to enter a whole new decade as your own person!! You enter your 20's still pretty dependent on your parents (at least I was!) and I feel like this will be the most fun decade - I'm excited!! 

Nothing planned for tonight - Kirk has to work late, he's having some drama at work so we plan to go out after I get back from San Diego and do a combined birthday thing for the two of us - Kirk turns 30 mid-June :) I'm low maintenance - I don't need to do anything at all but an excuse to go out to dinner will be nice when I get back from San Diego!!


----------



## korink26

Rach honey, you do NOT look fat, you look PREGNANT! BEAUTIFULLY PREGNANT :) How does Andrew feel about you going back to work?
Alyssa, get on him about that trip---do it while you can! That's a slight regret is I didn't do more traveling before Khloe. 
I'm doing good. Woke up and felt headachy and my stomach was off. Felt better after eating breakfast, and good to go now. I've been waking up always once or twice a night but usually go back to sleep pretty quickly. Remember doing that with Khloe too...


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!! :cake: What a great year its going to be for you!! ... and great bump pic! Did you really pump every 2 hours for 48 hours straight? Even over night? Wow! I might have to try that! Its hard to even pump during the day, I feel like some of the pumps I would be leaving her screaming. I probably do pump for about 20 minutes when I do, I have a double electric pump so I just put it on when I'm checking emails etc, but I will try to pay more attention to the time. Does the strength of the pump setting make a difference? I think I was given bad advice from the beginning... told not to pump, alternate sides on feeding so I may have been able to increase it earlier. I don't know. 

Alyssa - your chart is looking great! Wow you are BDing a lot. Have you thought about BDing every other day? That's what some of the TTC plans recommend to be sure DH has time to build up sperm. I can't remember the name of the plan, maybe one of the other girls do but its every other day leading up to O, the day of and then the day after. you should still continue after O just to be sure. Good luck, you will get your rainbow!!! 

Rach - You look great preggo!!! I had no idea what to get either as a FTM and still working that out but I can help if you have questions. Also I found that Babies R Us is really good about returns, you have a year, so if you get something and its not on your registry.... go in and add it, that way if LO doesn't like it or you find that you don't need it you can return it and get a store credit.


----------



## BeachChica

So I have a question on what kinds of things I should be doing with Isabela during the day... she's so little and sleeps quite a bit but it seems to be getting less and less. When she's awake a happy, or during a feeding I talk and read to her which she likes but sometimes she's just fussy and wants me to hold her all the time. Which I try to do but then I don't get anything done around the house and before I know it, its 1pm and I'm still in my PJ's. Just wondering what you girls did with your little ones when you were home -- types of activities etc.


----------



## korink26

I was told the same thing about not pumping at first and just alternating sides. and to be honest, nursing/pumping was very stressful for me. I would always try and pump after nursing her, and it seems like as soon as I'd get all hooked up (I also had a double electric pump) she'd start screaming! I had problems with let down too, more so when pumping, and I think it's just because of how stressed I let myself get about it. I do look foward to trying again....yet dread it too! ha
Alyssa the plan Jessie I think is talking about is SMEP. We were also told everyother day, but we were concerned about my husbands sperm quality because we thought he had a varicoele (sp) vein. If you know he has great sperm (I think he did have a test and is fine, right?) then I think it's ok to do it every day. You go girl, I get sore just looking at your bd'ing schedule! :)
Ok, what the H does FTM mean---I was thinking Full time mom---but not sure that makes sense with the sentence? wwaaiiitttt, FIRST TIME MOM!?!?!? That's gotta be it! Right?


----------



## korink26

Jessie I stressed about that too (actually, to be honest, what didn't/don't I stress about). But I always thought I should be entertaining her or doing more with her. She also wanted to be held all the time, and I worried I would be making her too dependant on being held. But, Dr said no, at that age, go ahead and hold them. I loved my pj days, and used it as my excuse. I honestly didn't get a lot of housework done, and I was ok with it. REally, being at home with babies is no walk in the park! Especially when you're nursing---it's more than a FT job.


----------



## BeachChica

korink26 said:


> Jessie I stressed about that too (actually, to be honest, what didn't/don't I stress about). But I always thought I should be entertaining her or doing more with her. She also wanted to be held all the time, and I worried I would be making her too dependant on being held. But, Dr said no, at that age, go ahead and hold them. I loved my pj days, and used it as my excuse. I honestly didn't get a lot of housework done, and I was ok with it. REally, being at home with babies is no walk in the park! Especially when you're nursing---it's more than a FT job.

Yes FTM = first time mom, I was thinking full time mom at first too. 

So did you do anything else Khloe during the day? I just feel like I should be doing more but maybe not at this stage...?

LOL I laughed at your sentence about getting all hooked up on the pump and hearing her screaming, that is so true for me. If I want to actually pump, I do need to let her scream a bit otherwise I would never be able to. 

Oh - someone mentioned power pumping to me too... basically at night when you are watching TV every time a commercial comes on you pump during the commercial. So basically you pump for 5 minutes or so about several times during that hour TV program. I tried that and it didn't really work for me but I may try some more. I am guessing I should still be able to increase my supply at this point.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - don't worry about getting stuff done around the house. She's still really little so just holding her all day is fine! She's still a bit young but the playmat I got Oakley worked really well! It had the little mobile in the middle with toys that dangled down but I'm pretty sure that wasn't interesting to him until around 3 months, but I'm not sure I even tried it before 3 months. That let me get a LOT done!! I showered by putting our "nap nanny" - big foam block thing for him to lay in - in the bathroom and the sounds of the water calmed him while I got a shower. 
I don't know about strength of the pump - I was told to go as high as I could without discomfort. I only pumped so often because I wasn't breastfeeding directly and I heard that your supply would not be good if you just pumped and you'd have to pump a LOT to get enough milk but my body responded just fine to the pump! I think the only reason the pump worked so well for me is because I just assumed my milk would come out and that relieved the stress and it just happened. I didn't realize the problem with my let-down was coming from me being so worked up about it. I also struggled with how to handle Oakley and pumping and I had a double pump but if I was worried Oakley would get up or need me in the middle, I would just do one at a time so I could still hold him - I ended up knocking it off and spilling milk everywhere a couple times but you get pretty good at it after a while lol.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I didn't realize you pumped with Oakley, did you bottle feed him for all of his feedings or did you do some directly? I wish I would have gotten better advice from the BFing class I went to but I think I was on the wrong path from the beginning.


----------



## pinksmarties

I wrote a huge post a few days ago and its not on here? So mad as I have been at my dads for a few days and he has limited internet and it took me ages to do. Grr

alyssa - I second everything the girls said about you being in the right place and am glad you are staying with us so we get to see your bfp.Not had much chance to stalk your chart till now as dads internet is sooooo bad. Yay for CH!! i was always on awe of you bd shedule, keeping it all crossed!!

Jess - why do you think your supply is poor? TBH thats one thing I never understood how people knew. I pumped too (medala) and got very little, max 1-2 oz in total wit the rare exception 3 oz. I know they say you can't rely on pumping out puts as a guide to how much you are producing as baby is way more efficient than pumps. I eventually stopped pumping as I was getting disheartened and not using what I had stashed anyway. I looked into herbal stuff but never used. 

As for things to do I used to stress about how much and what to do with B and looking back now I wish I had relaxed more and just held him rather than worried about cleaning and cooking. I know it needs to be done but I put so much pressure on myself at the time and I just had to learn to let go of some things. Anyway I used to vary his environment and taking him tours of the house(!), siit him in the bouncer to watch me sort out the washing etc, I read and sang to him, put him under the play gym, or just out for a walk/shops

Linds - happy birthday and loving the bump pic!!

Rach - just wait till your sister hits her 40's!! I stopped all FB communication for 2 weeks so most people esp work colleages didn't know my age!! I hope the Dr gives you lighter duties as it does get harder later on. As a nurse I am on my feet nearly all day and by 34 weeks it was really hard and although I am still working till 36 weeks again this time I am taking an extra day of a week after next week and slightly shorter hours.

Kels- everything is sounding great symptom wise. It is hard not to compare but every pg is different as linds and mine suggest and Rach has had hardly any and all is going great. 

afm - back home after a few days away although B is still with my dad for 2 days and they are bringing him up on Friday. We are trying to get the spare room, which will be his new room eventually, all done before they get back. This is the first time I have spent the night away from him and I am missing him loads (although the long lie in in the morning is nice!!) I am getting lots of pics and i phone him twice a day but he seems to be having a ball with his grandma and granddad so that is good. I am having big worries about the vbac birth and am going to have to step back abit from all the vbac stuff I have been reading. I went to a birthing class that helps with breathing and relaxation techniques for birth and that has helped but just hope I get to use them this time.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - they told me that Isabela was not getting enough milk when she started losing weight and wanted me to supplement to get hr weight up. They told me to pump to see what I was getting even though I agree with you, the pump is not as efficient. I have tried to increase it but not quite to the level of pumping every 2 hours for 48 hours!!! LOL (I may seriously need to try that or close to it. She does still seem hungry and cries after I BF her so I give her formula and she seems content. I am not sure I could let her scream it out. At night though if she starts falling asleep towards the end of the BFing I just put her right to bed and don't give her formula. When you pumped and got 1-2 ounces, was that on each side or total? and how long did you go between pumps? I am not sure I could make enough to stash because when I do pump I just feed it to her at the next feeding instead of the supplemental formula. 
Thanks for the info on the activities, that sounds like about what I am doing. We do go out on a lot of shopping trips and walks in the evenings around my neighborhood. We do tours of the house too when she wants to be held :thumbup:
Glad you had a nice time with the family. I bet it is hard to be away from them for the night but also nice to have the break. Are you all ready for baby #2? 

By the way, when you girls mentioned losing posts... when I am typing a long one, I type it in word first and then paste it in to BNB. I hate losing a post when I've typed a lot and then I can't remember all I've said.


----------



## pinksmarties

I do do that sometimes but forget and its usually then I lose the post. Last time though I was sure it came up on here when I checked.

B lost 13% of his birth weight and at the beginning I fed from one side and pumped he other (Getting up and pumping prior to his feeding) and gave him that straight after the boob feed via a cup. I did this every 3 hours for the first 2 weeks then stopped the pumping and exclusively bf after that. It was later I pumped with the medala to get a little stash and it was 1-2 in total, not from each boob. I don't remember him crying after feeds so maybe he was getting enough but lots of things back then are a bit of a haze still.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I guess I know where to go when/if I ever need BF advice! 

Jess- I'm familiar with the SMEP... It doesn't work for us since I never know when I'm going to O and OPKs aren't accurate for me... I also don't produce a whole lot of EWCM on this medication so it's hard for me to tell. Rob had a sperm analysis done and he has very high counts and good motility so when we talked to the doc, he said that every day was fine (which goes along with you, Kels). 

I know I should be optimistic about our chances this cycle, but I'm having a hard time with the PMA. I'm trying to play it off to myself as "well, at least if we don't get preg on this cycle we know the medication works" (and yes, I will be talking to the doc about referral to the FS, I will probably need what they call 'ovulation management'), but I'm sort of pessimistic. I think it's made worse by the knowledge that we won't have another chance until August (because of my summer job). I guess there's nothing to do now but TWW...


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: alyssa. have you tried EPO for ewcm? I used to take it till ov to help and I am sure it made a difference. I know you ov isn't as predicable but maybe it is something that might help? I also used preseed (ther are others like conceive plus) to help the swimmers on their way. Will you get more blood done to confirm ov?


----------



## korink26

See Jess, you're doing more than I did with Khloe! Since it was an awful winter, we never got out and were stuck in the house for so long! And I think it was 3ish months that she had interest in the lights and sounds on her play mat.
Next time I don't plan to be so hard on myself with bfing. My milk didn't come in until the Sunday after Khloe was born (she was born on Wed) and Friday was our first night home and she SCREAMED from 11-5ish. I had an anxiety attack and didn't want to even get out of bed the next day. I called the nurse and she stressed I not give her any formula which I totally should have. Khloe also went too low in birth weight and we were just going to supplement and my milk came in.
Sam that's amazing that with your job you stay until 36 weeks! Couldn't you stop way before that if u wanted to?


----------



## pinksmarties

yes I could finish earlier but that would cut into my maternity (i.e start maternity early) and want to spend as much time off afterwards as possible.

B did the same the first night we got home and in the end we did give a bottle of formula but got 'told off' the next day for it by the midwife and he never had any more after that but thats when I had to started pumping and giving him tops up with my milk but even then, like you, it didn't come in properly till 5-6 days after he was born.


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - your temps are looking good!  one more week before testing? ! Or you'll let the doc do it? 

I'll respond to everyone else later - sam I just have a question - are you feeling more movement now? I have bursts every couple days that I feel this one a lot and then days I dont feel anything. Waiting for more consistent kicks, although I guess I'm not as far along as I think sometimes! I thought Oakley was more active by now!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls - had a question about baby age... was looking at my ticker... would Isabela be 2 months at 8 weeks or on the 21st (since she was born on the 21st). I wasn't sure how you girls counted the months.


----------



## korink26

I counted the months by the day she was born---then it coincided with her actual birthday.
Alyssa when is your Dr. appt? Your temps are looking good! What is your summer job that it prevents you from TTC? Will you be gone or something? 
Happy 19 weeks Lindsay!! And ALMOST 31 weeks Sam!! And ALMOST 23 weeks Rach!


----------



## babydust818

Alyssa - i am rooting for you!

Jessie - i count my wedding anniversary from Friday to Friday (since Isabela was born on same day! :) ) So yup, 8 weeks on Friday!! 

Kelsey - Happy..... 5 weeks? or are you 6 yet?

Lindsay - i started feeling my every day kicks in the 20th week. I feel him a little every day. Some days it's more than others.

Sam - glad to see you're doing okay. that's great you get a little break from B and able to get the rooms done. I can only imagine how much you miss him! what kind of vbac stories are you hearing that make it terrifying? Now you got me scared lol. Since i just had that surgery that was basically a C-section it's like i'll be doing a vbac. Yikes.


----------



## korink26

what is vbac? Like c-section?
I was 5 weeks on Monday, so 5W3D?


----------



## babydust818

VBAC stands for vaginal birth after c-section


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - you'll be OK - they worry about uterine rupture from the incision site so since they shouldn't have even touched your uterus (especially since you were pregnant at the time of the surgery!). How are you feeling now? Back to normal yet? By the way - I forgot to comment about your bump and I think you have a great bump!! Everyone carries differently and I think you look fantastic! 

Sam - how nice you get to sleep in but I know what you mean about being away! It's really tough! Do you have this time off of work too? I worked until 39 weeks with Oakley and that last week especially was so difficult as it was mid-summer and I have a hell of a commute! But I wanted to take as much time at home with Oakley as I could so I didn't want to cut into that time if I could help it. How are you feeling? asthma doing better? What happened to our bump pic?? 

Jess - I counted by the day of the month - so she'll be two months on the 21st is how I would do it. Time is flying!! I can't believe she's already almost 2 months old!! Are you starting to get into more of a routine?? I really didn't get Oakley into a set routine until I swear like 4 or 5 months and my parents are the ones that really set that as they spent the majority of the day with him. 

I leave for San Diego on Saturday - nearly a whole week away from Kirk and Oakley and I'm having so much anxiety about it!! ugh!! I'll probably be fine after the first couple days and I'll be really busy so it should be OK. *sigh*...


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kels, I work in NYC doing a teacher training program... The Teach for America summer institute. I'm gone for 6 weeks and since we cant time when I'll O, there's no point in doing the drugs. I'm thinking the doc will want to draw more blood after he sees me... I'm still not certain I O'd, my temps are lower than usual post-o for me. I'll test on Wednesday before I go, I guess, but like I said, still not sure I O'd.

Sam, I have three girlfriends who all had vbac and were just fine! Two used a doula... Is that a possibility for you?

Linds, just relax and try to enjoy yourself! I know it's hard to be away from your men, but you deserve a break. 

Jess, I'm glad it seems like Isabela is doing so well!!

Rach, how are you feeling about work?


----------



## korink26

Oh Alyssa, I can't even imagine what it's like for you! TTC was so frustrating for me, but I at least knew when to expect OV! To have no idea, is just awful! Do you look foward and enjoy those 6 weeks?
Oh Lindsay, how awful to be away that long? Do you have iPhones that you can facetime? A smidge of me would enjoy a LITTLE of the time to myself, but my gosh, I'd struggle with a whole day much less a week! At least you have Kirk though, so you don't have to worry. I have a friend who takes her baby EVERYWHERE because she doesn't trust her husband (not that he'd do anything horrible to the baby, just probably wouldn't pay a ton of attn--he's kind of a douche) with the baby. At least you won't have to worry...and omg, Kirk's "selfie" was hilarious---he had his head and hands and everything positioned exactly like yours!! loved it :)
Yeah, I worked up until due date, but I was lucky because the last week or 2 was around xmas and new years, so I didn't have to put a full week in! Worked out perfect. Plus, I don't have a long drive or a physical job.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I counted the weeks but in terms of actually months old he was X months on the 2nd of each month. I think once you get to 20 odd weeks you stop counting in weeks and switch to months.

Rach - you'll be fine as Linds says its the scar in the uterus they are concerned with not the external scar. TBH its all the things you have to push for if you want a less intrusive vbac that was getting me upset (and its even worse in the US) even the good stories were making me anxious, can't explain it really.

Linds - I loved Kirks picture!!! So funny. It is hard not being there for them whilst you are away and even though you'll miss him (them) so much it is also nice to have that little bit of me time too. I am feeling more movements but still nothing as vigorous or frequent as with B. He has his quieter days which is saying something since he is pretty quite anyway then slight more movement on other days. Poor OH still hasn't felt any kicks as it just isn't predictable enough. He is still transverse too and I think his kicks are mainly inwards.

alyssa - when do you see the Dr? You probably said and I missed it. Soinds like a great job you'll be doing, will OH come out to see you at all? I know some people here in the uk used a doula but we can't really afford one, I think I just have to trust and hope my body really does know what its doing this time.

kels - how are you feeling?


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh, just typed up a big reply on my iPad and lost it!!! Grrrr! 

Thanks for the info on the months! I'll use the 21st to count them, I did that last month but then I wasn't sure. 

Lindsay - how was your birthday? I forgot to mention, I loved Kirks pic too. I wish I would have had Chris do that! He put on some pregnancy weight too and it would have been cute for my album. As you get bigger he should keep doing them but maybe use a pillow under his shirt and have it show a little bit so it's funny! Is baby G going to use the Davenport crib? I just love mine!!! I recently ordered the bed rails for it and they just came in so I need to go pick them up. 

Sam - maybe the less movement this far along will mean a quieter/easier baby!!! FX!!! Isabela is a terror in the evening, and looking back I remember having a lot of movement during those times when I was pregnant, she was probably a terror in there too!!! LOL! Did you get B's room all set up? Is he back today? Are you packed? 

Kelsey - we need a ticker for you so we can keep track! When do you think you'll go to the doctor? Did you guys tell anyone yet? Is that your house that you posted for sale on Facebook? It's so cute, I love the laundry room!!! 

Alyssa - that's great you'll be going to NY for the summer but I know it will put a wrench in your TTC plan. Do you do this every summer? It sounds like fun! Will DH come visit? Maybe some BDing during his visits without thinking about TTC is just what you need! 

Rach - how are you feeling? Are you back to work now? Did you get your registry done? I wonder if your work will throw you a shower? We had 3 showers which helped a lot, a lot less things we had to buy ourselves. 

AFM - got some time to start working on Isabela's baby book. The one I got has a lot of places for pics which will be nice when she gets older. My baby book didn't have this. 
I think you girls asked but my mom and Chris's mom will be watching Isabela when I go back to work. I can already see it being a headache to coordinate those 2 so we'll see how it goes. My mom will have to spend the night when she comes so hopefully we'll all get along lol! Chris's mom is very routine oriented in her own schedule which she will have to change for this, so we'll see how it goes. We have an appointment with a daycare on Tuesday that our neighbor goes to so we can see how it is and get on their wait list so hopefully if it doesn't work out with our moms we'll at least have that as a backup. I think it will be stressful when we go back to work coming home exhausted and still needing to get things done around the house as well as care for her. Hopefully she will get over her "witching hour" soon, I'd hate for the few hours we have with her each night be her screaming. :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

I agree Kels - I think a couple days would be good to be away but almost a whole week is giving me a lot of anxiety. I leave tomorrow before Oakley will even get up and I'll be back at 5PM on Friday night. My conference is over Wednesday evening but I have a good friend that moved to San Diego that I want to go visit and so I gave myself one whole day to do whatever on Thursday and leave early morning on Friday - now I'm wishing I did the red eye on Thursday night but I didn't do that because I am pregnant and not sleeping sounds like a bad idea!! So - I'll survive haha. No facetime but we use snapchat a lot to send little videos of Oakley back and forth that helps a lot when we're away from each other. I think I'm more worried about Kirk than I am about Oakley to be honest haha I don't think he realizes how much I do for Mr. O every day. I have a feeling his parents will be here every day next week to help with dinner and little things. My dad will be taking Oakley to daycare every day because Kirk leaves too early...so I need to get to the store today to set up and label Monday-Friday breakfast and lunch. I'll let Kirk figure out dinner haha. 

Sam - I'm going to guess that means this baby will be calmer too!! I know so many people that have had much calmer second babies. I wonder if it's because we're a bit calmer during pregnancy so they get those calmer hormones or something haha. I feel this one squirming every morning around 5AM when Kirk's alarm goes off and when I get really hungry but other than that, I really don't feel much. Sometimes if Kirk and I are snuggling belly to belly, baby will kick him and he thought he felt it the other day but I doubt it. 

Alyssa - nice temp today!! You'll have a great time in NYC - and hopefully you'll be pregnant - although I hope that wouldn't make your time there more difficult. My friend's brother-in-law works for teach for America in Baltimore. Does your temp today make you more confident about O??? It may have been a couple days later than your crosshairs but we'll see as your cycle goes! Can't wait to hear about your doc appointment :) 

Jess - my dad and Kirk's mom watched O for a long time and I found it comforting at first and then after a while it just became more stressful wondering if everyone was happy and I was constantly worried they didn't want to watch him anymore but just didn't want to say anything. You'll know when the right time to switch her to daycare is. Once Oakley started crawling and getting into everything, it got more difficult but it was when he started walking that we set up daycare because he was a real handful then! I hope it works out well for you guys!! I'm sure it will be perfect especially at first! 

AFM - just trying to get all the laundry done and house cleaned up before I head out. I'm also waiting for a delivery today - we got Oakley a big boy bed!! 
https://www.amazon.com/Rack-Furnitu...d=1400244586&sr=8-1&keywords=loft+storage+bed
New baby will be using the Davenport crib and Oakley will be moving into a much smaller room so we needed something that will allow us to store stuff in it. It's a bit advanced for him right now but he's never fallen out of his toddler bed (since we put a noddle at the edge) and this one has really great railings, so we think in a few months he'll be ready for it. We still have to finish our guest room downstairs before we can set it up but I think he'll be really excited for it!! 

I hope everyone is doing great and have a great weekend!! Happy Friday!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess - that colicky "witches" hour you talk about - they typically outgrow that by 3 months is what I understand, so that won't last forever :) Oakley would SCREAM from 9 or 10 to midnight every night for a couple months and then he just slowly outgrew it. He's still his fussiest at night but I think that's pretty common.


----------



## korink26

Jess I too kept track of weeks for a long time, but took my monthly pictures on the 2nd of every month. I've been debating a ticker....I don't remember how to do it though! And no, my mom is a realtor so sometimes she'll put houses on her fb that she's having an open house for, so then I'll share it on my page to help get the word out. Go you with Isabela's baby book! How awful is it that ours is still in the package?! At the hospital the nurse's asked for it to put her footprint in, and we both looked at each other like CRAP. Never even crossed our mind. Our parents covered us for the 9 weeks between my maternity leave and Ryan being done student teaching. So Khloe didn't have to go to daycare until she was 8 months old. Now my mom watches Khloe every Tuesday. If you find a daycare you like, you'll honestly love her at daycare. Khloe's daycare does SO MUCH with her and she LOVES going! When I go to pick her up she runs to hug me, but then tries to quick run away to stay and play. But, that's just my thoughts. I love her with mom though too because I get pictures all day and can call and check in whenever I want. But, it's a huge adjustment going to working mommy- but, you adjust quickly! My MIL stays over a lot of Thursday or Fridays to spend time with Khloe. I don't mind it, but yet she talks a lot and is opinionated about ipad use and tv time so I feel like I can't always do what I want. By the time I get Khloe down at 8, I'm exhausted after working all day and then being with Khloe that I want to just sit and watch my REal world or whatever show, and she really frowns on that. OMG, THIS JUST GO SO LONG WINDED! SORRY! 
Oh LIndsay I love Oakley's new bed--all that storage will be so nice! Remember, I still want to see before and afters of all your remodeling you guys are doing!
AFM-I've been feeling pretty good---probably too good to be true. Although an hour ago I got pretty queezy and needed to eat asap. But I don't have the intense hunger I had with Khloe, although I am more hungry than normal. I'm more tired than I remember with Khloe, but who knows. I will probably call next week and set up an appt. I'll be 6 weeks on Monday. Part of not setting up the appt is I think the time moves more slow when I have a date set! I just hope she'll let me get a scan midway through my 7th week---that way I'll only have a week to wait once I set up the appt.


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - i have the same worries you do. Glad we can share them together (sorta). At least i can learn from you. I'm afraid of working all day and coming home to baby as well. Hoping i have enough in me to deliver everything i need for him and be a great mom. I know with time, everything will work out! I guess it doesn't really help to worry. That's great you have parents who will help with Isabela. My parents are in New York and Andrew's mom is in SC. So we have just his dad and his dad isn't the type to babysit. So i'll either make the decision to be a stay at home mom and maybe work a part time job 2-3 days a week OR i'll have to find a night job. Are you doing a scrapbook for Isabela? That's what i'll be doing :) A lot of work to making them though.

Alyssa - your temps are looking great!! Can't wait to see what the next few days bring.

Kelsey - i think waiting until 6w is good. That way when you get to your first ultrasound (7w) you will have a visible sac and baby with heartbeat! That way you won't worry as much. :hugs:

Lindsay - love that bed! Do you think Oakley will do okay in a new room? Have you came up with any ideas on new bedding for LO?

I can't help but worry about everything. I'm worried most that i won't have everything baby needs when he is here. I'm having a baby shower, but i'm barely inviting anyone because it's all Andrew's family since mine is in NY. He doesn't talk to a whole lot of people so... i'm inviting like 25 ppl. I hope i can make it to NY to have one with my family and friends. I'll have a work one, but i doubt many will contribute to it. I seem to piss a lot of ppl off lol. I seriously work with a bunch of high school girls that are 50! I go back to work May 28th incase i didn't tell you all. Not looking forward to it. Knowing i'll have just a little over 3 months makes me feel better.


----------



## confusedprego

Adjusting to being a working mom is definitely difficult but I think it was easier than I expected. I honestly am less tired on days I go to work than when I stay home with Oakley lol. The house stays cleaner because he's at daycare - my house is a WRECK right now because I've been here with him all day and he drags all his toys and all my Tupperware or whatever else he wants out everywhere haha. It was definitely an adjustment and some days I still want to stay home with him but ultimately, I think my personality works best having a career. I hope I can find a flexible job and maybe even a part-time job would be great but I think I really need a job. It can make life difficult though if you don't have someone around to pick up the slack when both you and DH have to work late or you both have things to do that you can't bring LO with you. 

Kels - With Oakley, I ate like a madwoman right from the start regardless of getting sick or not. I've not eaten well until this past week with this pregnancy. I've been eating like crazy this last week - I'm afraid to step on a scale to be honest! But this pregnancy - I was deliriously tired for a few weeks in the beginning! I'd get scared to drive home from work I was so tired! I even fell asleep with my head on the side of the tub while Oakley was taking a bath once (or twice)!

Rach - you'll be amazed with how much you don't need for a newborn - it'll become more apparent as he gets older what you need. We had so much stuff and I feel like we ended up using most of it but not for a couple months. My biggest suggestions would be a boppy, and breastpump if you're breastfeeding and then the pack 'n play with the two levels to have next to your bed for a little while. Oh and LOTS of baby blankets - they blow out of diapers all the time. :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, I do think I O'd but I'm wondering if it happened yesterday... My temp was actually 97.45 when I first woke up at 4:30 but was up to 97.58 by 5:15 when I temp usually (I retook it). I had a little ewcm yesterday but when I exercise I get that sometimes. If so, do you think I'm covered with BD?

My 5k yesterday was awesome!! I'm actually doing another one tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think if you ov'd Thursday then you will be covered for bd. Have you still been doing opks?

Glad your 5k was great and its good that it makes you feel good. A lot of my asthma is exercise induced but I would love to do a 5-10k.

Linds - I am so glad it isn't just me that closed my eyes on the side of the bath a few times too!!! 

Jess -I am an same as Linds and found my days to be less tiring at work than back at home but I have a great balance and work 3.5-4 days so still get my day with him as well as the weekends. We don;t have family to look after B (despite FIL living nearby) and he loves the nursery and runs off in the morning without a backwards glance so if thing don't work out or things change then Isabel will do great at daycare. B witching hour(s!) was a bit earlier in the evening, usually 5-7/8 but things got better after about 4 months.

Rach - linds is right, there is very little a newborn needs despite whats all in the shops. vests, sleepsuits, scratch mitts, nappies, crib/pack and play, blankets, bouncer, car seat, pram, bf pillow, pump, burp clothes, wipes/cotton wool, monitor (I had a one with a sensor pad so used that from birth). You'll be great.


----------



## korink26

Thinking of you today Lindsay! The week will go quick and you'll be home before you know it!
Alyssa, I think you covered BDing good with Ov. Today's temp is confusing, maybe a fallback temp? I usually had one 2-3 dpo.
Rachael you will be an awesome Mommy, do not worry about anything. You will adjust to whatever work schedule you have and it'll become your "norm". And don't worry about not having everything. Do you have rummage/garage sales by you? It's crazy all the really nice things I'm seeing on fb that ppl are selling in their sales. So much of it hardly used. I used the cloth diapers as spit rags, so just have a lot of them. Bassinet for sleeping (or whatever you decide to use), I used a little bouncer a lot to keep Khloe in when she slept during the day or I needed to get something done. I stocked up on diapers in all sizes months leading to her birth. Little bath tub, car seat and stroller. Lots of onesies. Activity gyms and all that Khloe didn't have a lot of interest in till much later. Oh yea and a lot of bottles and extra nipples so you don't have to wash bottles every 2 seconds. You can look at my registry if you wanted, I'd think it's still on there? I registered at Walmart and babysrus. Oh yea, def a boppy-Sam and Linds basically have it covered. I hope you can get home to have a shower with your friends and family. How's your sisters pregnancy going.
AFM-called the dr yest and was shocked she wanted me to come in for bloods to check my HCG and Prog. I begged for those tests when preg with Khloe and she refused-said she doesn't believe in those tests and they just make ppl worry. I kind of wish I didn't get them cuz it prob will make me worry. They said if my hcg is high enough they want to do an us right away next week. I don't want one at 6 weeks-that's too early. First time I was 7 weeks measuring 6w4d and hb was 97. I was worried bout it being slow and she totally blew me off and said hb just started so it was perfect. I don't want to do that again. If I wait till 7 1/2 weeks she can't make excuses and I'll get a straight answer. Now time is crawling waiting to hear my numbers on Monday. Idk know what my numbers shd be, what site did you guys use to check your numbers. What was everybody's numbers, if you can remember?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi girls! Ran a 5k this morning and was thrilled with my time, hopefully a sign of good things to come! 

Kels, no idea what's up with my temp... If I O'd when ff says I did, my fingers are crossed it's an implantation dip, but I doubt it. :-(

I feel like docs are more likely to recommend bloodwork after you've been through a history of trouble... But remember that YOU are in control of when you get tests/scans etc.... They can suggest, but not force. I hope you're not stressed about your bloodwork, it sounds like your little bean is doing great so far!


----------



## korink26

Congrats Alyssa-what was your time!! I'm proud of you regardless because I'd still be trying to finish it :). It's a sure sign of great things to come!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

How is everyone's weekend? Linds, travel safely! I'm sure Oakley and Kirk will be fine! 

Rach, happy shopping! Have you looked on Amazon? They have a feature where you can search registries for a particular purpose... I bet there's some FTM ones.

Jess, how are you doing? Enjoying your time with Isabel?

Sam, how are you feeling? Getting closer now... Are you excited to do the newborn thing again?

Kels, how are you feeling, any new symptoms?

AFM my temp is back up but my crosshairs disappeared!! Sad. I'm going to call the doc Monday and ask for bloodwork so he has it for my appointment on Wednesday... Do you think that makes sense? 

My 5k time yesterday was 34:34, Kels... Not great but great for me, and that's what matters! I started running again more seriously after my mc... Trying to find the silver lining.


----------



## babydust818

Will write more later, but Alyssa I would test Tuesday if your temp stays up. I've saw temp dips on implantation days. 2-3 days later is when you could test at the earliest. Good luck!!


----------



## korink26

Super bummed girls...my progesterone result I could see online and it was only 8.33.....I'm so much more upset than I thought I would be. :( not sure what my dr will suggest, but even if she suggested supplements I'm not sure I'd want to. Seems too late and like it would delay the inevitable....Really curious what my HCG was.


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey my Dr didn't get me on progesterone until after 8w. Mine was 14.8 I believe. I took them for a month. It's not over Kels. If they can get you on supplements very soon all it can do is help. You aren't cramping and you aren't bleeding. Everything is okay. Try not to over think and remember what's meant to be always happens. I don't think you have anything to worry about. Baby McCulley is going to be just fine! Love you. <3


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kels, when I had my first pregnancy, my doctor told me that anything from 9-50 was normal early in the first trimester. Not sure what that means for you, but there's no reason to give up hope! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and your little one... I'll be thinking of you tonight! *hug*


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - don't worry yet! I hope your hcg is high enough for an ultrasound to set you at ease! It's also not too late for the supplements and I think if they offer them you might as well give them a try. I've had doctors that have said the bloods don't make a difference and they're just a guideline for when they can get you into an ultrasound to get a real answer - so try to relax but I know it's difficult!! I'll try to check in and see how the call goes tomorrow! 

Alyssa - I still think you O'd - I think your next temps will give you back crosshairs. I still think it may be a bit later than we thought originally but I think it's a great idea to call the doc for bloodwork tomorrow so you have it for your appointment. I hope your doc will agree to it! I don't see why they wouldn't. 

I'm doing pretty good here in San Diego - the scenery is just amazing so it's helping me relax! I had a presentation today so that helped distract me too. I have one more presentation tomorrow and then all I have to think about is going home but we will be doing some sight seeing later in the week so that should help distract me too. I'll update more when I get back from the trip and try to check in on you guys whenever I can :)


----------



## babydust818

alyssa :test: I am real anxious LOL. use a frer


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Tested this morning... BFN. :-(. I'm going to call for bloodwork today, possibly it's all in my head and I haven't even ovulated. :-(. Do you think if I did that there might still be a chance?


----------



## confusedprego

I think your chart is looking good Alyssa! You may have O'd CD28 so don't get discouraged! It's even still early if you had implantation CD35! It can take 3 days before HCG can be detected after implantation. 

Kelsey - any word on hcg?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Okay, thanks! This may be gross/tmi, but I am really constipated and have some ewcm today. Shouldn't that not happen after O?

Kels, any word?


----------



## korink26

Alyssa I think your temp yesterday and today is very promising! If 9dpo was implantation it takes about 2-3 days to show up on a test! FX'd for you!
AFM-HCG was 1800, and I think it was taken at 23dpo but not positive because not sure when I OV'd. Of course my Dr. "raved" about my numbers, saying they were all perfect. I don't know much about hcg, and I can only find that at 5 weeks normal is 18-7340---so looks like I'm pretty low on that. Did you guys have HCG checked around 23dpo-ish? I questioned online saying anything below 10 for progesterone being NOT GOOD, and she said no, she wants to see anything over 5. So, I just hate instead of being up front with me, she always blows smoke up my ass (pardon my french, I'm really stressed/upset). They aren't going to do anymore blood draws, just wants me to come in for an u/s on Friday at 200. Upset because not sure Ryan will be able to come with me at that time and not sure I can handle bad news on my own. Oh, and she doesn't do progesterone supplements, which I'm ok with. Chances are my progesterone wasn't good since OV, so with poor ovulation I know where it goes.
I woke up feeling awful today, but I think that's more about this news than pregnancy related. Ryan said he was sick to his stomach about it all too.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - I think those numbers are great and a re not too low. I came across a few sites/forums that asked the same question and some people ranged from 1000 to 3000 at 5 weeks so your numbers seem okay.

I am suprised your Dr doesn't agree with progesterone supplementation, there is no harm int giving it. I would push again if you can. 

I am still keeping everything crossed for you and that the scan shows all is well and that Ryan can manage to make it.

alyssa - I am wondering, like linds, if you ovd a couple of days later. Even with my ov dates being more 'set' I got a bfn at 11dpo and then lines thereafter so I think you still have time. I got lots of creamy/ewcm after ov with my bfps so thats all sounding great!!!

Linds - I am glad things in San Diego are going fab, great weather really helps. How is O and OH?


----------



## confusedprego

Ok Kels - I just went back and checked my hcg levels for you and I think you're good if not great! 
I was at 25 hcg at 11DPO
200 at 15DPO
1616 at 20DPO
but I O'd on CD14 that cycle and you O'd CD17 so if anything you're ahead of where I was with Oakley. I didn't do bloods with this pregnancy because I was super detached emotionally. I've only really started getting attached the last week or so as I can feel little one a lot now :) 
My progesterone was kind of ridiculously high at 37 but I guarantee that's why I get the massive amounts of morning sickness compared to you. 

After reading everything about the HCG I saw my "symptom" posts for Oakley's pregnancy before I knew I was pregnant with him and I was 'complaining' about EWCM and just excess CM - so Alyssa - I suppose that's a good sign! I used to EWCM at the end of my cycle sometimes but I distinctly remember it with both pregnancies as I still get EWCM now even this far along in my pregnancy this time. It always kind of freaks me out as I wonder if I'm losing my plug or something but I guess it's just a normal reaction to pregnancy for some people. 

I'll write more later! I had a scare today where I thought I was going to pass out - yes again - I had this happen one other time after dropping Oakley off at daycare while talking to someone and this time I was also talking to someone. I think that maybe since my blood pressure is already pretty low that if I stand too long and maybe lock my knees that my blood pressure sinks too far and I start to black out. Really scary though! Made me want to go straight to the airport and head home haha.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Life is bananas tonight, but getting bloods tomorrow and doc Wednesday, so hopefully some answers. I'm having light occasional cramping so not sure if I'm out, I typically have a short luteal phase so might be it. I'm getting some sharp pains which I don't usually get but my stomach has been horrid today so that might be it. 

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

BFN. I had some definite AF like cramps yesterday afternoon/evening, but my temp is still up, and I was up in the middle of the night to pee two nights in a row. Not sure what's up, hopefully my bloodwork will show if I even ovulated yet. He's not doing an HCG, no reason at this point.

I'm sitting here to get my blood drawn and there's a prego here for a glucose tolerance test. Makes me sad. :-(


----------



## confusedprego

I think there's a reason to do an hcg! It would show up on blood before it would show up on a test! Your temp looks great this morning and I always felt like AF was coming cramp-wise in the early pregnancy. Your not out until she officially shows and your chart isn't showing signs yet! When that temp drops, I'll start to believe you. Excited to hear what the doc will say tomorrow! 

Sam - From what I can understand - Kirk and O are doing fine at home. Sounds like friends and family have been bringing him dinner every night <3 which I think is really sweet and cute that we have so much support that he's really taken care of when he's on his own. I think Oakley's having a great time, I get videos of him running around in his diaper and just having fun. 

After I recovered yesterday I went on a bit of shopping spree and got both me and Kirk our 30th birthday presents of Oakley sunglasses and I even got a pair of Oakley's for Oakley  Kirk only wears Oakley's and he's had them forever. I typically wear Ray Bans but they had a really cute pair that I liked so I treated myself. I was going to post a pic on facebook but thought it would look too pretentious. Kirk's and Oakley's match - too cute! 

Hope you ladies are doing great!! I've got everything crossed for you miss Alyssa and Kels I hope you're feeling a bit better!! I haven't checked your chart yet this morning but I'll do that now and post more if I need to! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - your chart looks great, I'm not worried for you yet if that means anything!


----------



## korink26

Alyssa---those symptoms are sounding so promising! I'm getting really excited for you! I had crazy cm when I was pregnant, (having it at the moment too) and have been constipated in all 3 of my pregnancies. So what are they testing today and when will you get the results? Temp looking good too!
Lindsay how are you feeling now! I remember 2 specific times getting faint when I was pregnant with Khloe---was scary! Especially when you're so far away from home :( How are the boys doing at home---holding down the fort? Have your parents been there a lot to help Kirk? I can't wait to see your house after the siding is on. (ok, I did a horrible job reading and see you already answered all my questions I asked). Ok if you won't post the pictures on fb, post them on here because I want to see these beautiful glasses :) and I can't wait to see them ON Oakley!
AFM-having increased cm and sensitive bbs (not overly), but that's about all for symptoms---I actually do not feel pregnant at ALL. I'm sure my lack of symptoms is my low progesterone. My temps continue to rise, but not sure that means a thing at this point. Trying to prepare for the worst on friday's scan, but I know I'll be a mess regardless. Glad I'll have a long weekend to process it all. I wonder if me taking 100 mg of vitamin b6 delays my miscarriages because it's kind of a progesterone?


----------



## pinksmarties

Alyssa - your chart is still looking great, sorry even at the Dr's you still have to see pg women. I hope they check your hcg as well.

Kels - I don't think b6 has the same effect as progesterone in delaying mc's. I took 100mg of b6 with ttc B and early pg as it is supposed to help with morning sickness too. 

Linds - that must have been scary nearly fainting. Glad O and Kirk are doing okay, its fab they have had some help, how have you been missing O? So you get to catch up with your friend tomorrow. Are you doing anything special?

Hi jess, mar

afm - OH away last 2 days with work and not bakc till very late tonight, I had to swap a shift at work as no one else to pick B up so that was very stressful worrying about that over the weekend until I could get it sorted. I am really tired atm, not sleeping great and work getting harder.


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - Yeah for running a 5K. I would love to be able to do some exercise and get in shape!! I think your symptoms sound great so I have everything crossed for you!!! Keep us posted on your appointments this week. Were you going to check into a referral to an RE?

Kels - I started progesterone later too and the number can fluctuate throughout the day. They would really need to re-check it to see a pattern. I agree that you should take them as well, just in case. I have a BUNCH that I can send you (Endometrin). They are expensive to buy and I don't need them. If you want them PM your address. Your HCG levels seem good to me as well. FX for your scan Friday. 

Lindsay - how did the boys make out while you were gone? That's scary that you almost passed out! We had some boating friends that had that happen once when we were out on the water. She just passed right out on the back of the boat. Really scary!! Love Oakley's new bed!!!

Rach - sounds like you are having a lot of movement now. So happy for you. 

Sam - How are you feeling these days? Are you all ready for your LO? I can't remember if you mentioned a name. We need a bump pic!!

AFM - Chris and I went to visit a daycare today (its more of a day school). I really liked it and other than the cost I wonder if it will be much better for Isabela developmentally and then we won't have to worry about issues with our parents doing things we don't like, etc. What do you girls think? I feel bad putting her in so young, do you think 6 months is better?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Jess, I'm not really qualified to weigh in on daycare but if it's any comfort, by the time they get to kinder, we truly can't tell who was in daycare regardless of how early!! I say do what works for you and Chris. I totally agree with wanting to let your parents just be grandparents and not also babysitters!

Kels, we are all still positive for you, but I know you are trying to protect yourself. Try to relax and take it day by day. 

Linds, glad you're okay and didn't faint! When are you coming home? I'm sure Kirk and Oakley will be glad to see you.

Sam, how are you feeling?

Rach, how is work going? 

AFM, another BFN today, but my boobs ache and I had to get up 2x in the middle of the night to pee. My temp was up a bit this morning so I'm starting to secretly hope, but afraid to even let myself. Last time I felt symptoms for like a week before I had a positive test so I guess it's still possible...and FF moved my crosshairs to a time I know I hadn't O'd yet (had bloods drawn) so I guess I really have no clue when I ovulated (but at this point I'm pretty sure I did). I'll update after my doc today... Appt is at 3:00.

In other news, I think I strained my right deltoid muscle either at yoga on Monday or in my classroom yesterday... So painful but I refuse to take anything just in case!


----------



## korink26

Omg Alyssa, this is all sounding so great and I'm trying to just contain my excitment! Will you get any answers right away today with your appt?! I'll be stalking! Your temp looks really good too---everything possible is crossed for you. Will tylenol help with the pain at all? I know some prefer to take nothing, but if it hurts really bad it might be better to take something to relieve your body a little?
Jess, thank you so much for the offer, so sweet (I have the best friends here, you girls are so wonderful)! I think I'll just see how things go though. I honestly my problem is more bad/weak OV right from the start. That's kind of what we found out when starting the Clomid. So if the egg started bad, I'd rather just not take the chance of prolonging it. As far as daycare---it's your motherly instinct and there's no wrong answer. Grandparents will be great and I'm sure the daycare will be great! If grandparents are willing to do it for now, and if they want to, then maybe let them for awhile? While she's not mobile this would probably be the easiest time for them to do it if they're going to. Or, do both daycare and grandparents. Isabela will be smart as a whip regardless what you decide! :)
Sam how stressful! I imagine chasing a 1 1/2 year old while pregnant with no help for those days really wiped you out! On top of the stress of getting B picked up and dropped off at daycare. You're wonder woman. And hubby owes you some relaxation and pampering! My husband coaches baseball, so we don't see him most nights until 7-8. It's stressful and lonely being alone most nights and thank goodness there's only approx 2.5 weeks of baseball left. 
Ok Sam and Linds---how do I take away Khloe's nightime bottle. When we stopped her regular day bottles, she was just a year and never thought twice of it. Now she's older and has big opinions about stuff, and she waits for her nighttime bottle before going to bed. It's turned into a 30-40 min. routine of bottle and then rocking and it just gets so late now that she's first going to bed around 745. Besides the fact she's probably way too old to still be getting a bottle!


----------



## confusedprego

Alyssa - I love your temp today! You got bloodwork yesterday, right? I can't wait to hear what the doc says! Don't get discouraged yet about the tests as who knows when you O'd but I'm really convinced you did! They say Tylenol is fine so if you get too uncomfortable you should go ahead and take one but I know what you mean about not wanting to!

Kels - The nighttime bottle was a tricky one for us with Oakley because he was set on having it every night. So - we switched him to:
https://www.amazon.com/NUK-Disney-W...1400686111&sr=8-3&keywords=nuk+transition+cup
During the day and night - it's like a nipple but better for their teeth or something. Once he had that for a little while, we switched him to a regular Playtex sippy cup during the day and that one at night and then eventually he would take the regular sippy at night and now he just drinks what he wants during the day and we don't even think about it. The transition cup was a lifesaver for us!! 

AFM - I have one more day of conference today and one day to play tomorrow and then I'm on the plane at 645am pacific time Friday morning!!!!! I'm so excited to get home to the boys and I'm really thankful that we have a long weekend when I get back to kind of recover. We'll be spending at Kirk's parent's house on the water so I should be able to relax well. 

Jess - I would give your parents a shot before going straight into daycare. It worked really well for us for a little while and then got to be too much. But at least that way you could see how it goes and then slowly start adding in a day or two at a time and it will be a nicer transition for Isabela but you never know - it may work perfect with your parents!!! It's worth a shot! Plus, it will save you so much!


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - how did your appoitment go? I think everything looks good so far this month for you!! FX

Thanks for all your feedback on the day care. We went to check out another place today. I'm leaning more towards sending her sooner rather than later (unfortunately) if we can get in to the place we want. I think it's just going to be healthier for my relationship with Chris and our parents! I don't want us fighting over her care! This past weekend Chris got mad at my mom about something she was doing. I also left Chris's mom with Isabela while I went to the day care place yesterday... When I got home Isabela had blood all over the back of her onesie (I guess Chris's mom had cut her arm somehow and was bleeding and didn't even realize it). She had mixed formula wrong, then over heated it (thank God she didn't feed it to her) and I had asked her not to hold her the whole time and she did it anyway. Ugh! I really don't think I could take additional "parents" for our daughter for too long. Maybe just visits, date night babysitting and holidays when the day care is closed is enough. 

Lindsay - when you say having O with your parents got to be too much... Was that for you or them?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Well, the good news from the doctor is I'm not crazy... unfortunately that's the only good news. As of yesterday, I still hadn't ovulated. My LH is crazy elevated (like, the doctor was surprised it was so high even with PCOS), which is causing me to feel pregnancy symptoms... LH is very similar to HCG, so when it is elevated for long periods of time it can cause symptoms that mimic pregnancy. What a blow. I walked out with a referral to the fertility specialist and a pack of birth control. 

I'm in a pretty low place. I should have known better than to be hopeful. I also feel embarrassed and stupid that I even bothered to be positive about my chances for this cycle, and I'm really anxious about having to pursue more advanced treatments, both from a 'will it work?' standpoint and from a financial standpoint... I don't have ANY coverage for infertility treatment on my insurance. 

My co-teacher's daughter got pregnant at the same time as I did... she joked that she was so happy that she was getting two grandchildren for the price of one (we're really close, I call her mom). Her daughter gave birth yesterday and I get birth control. 

Time to find some chocolate cake...


----------



## BeachChica

Alyssa - sorry about the bad news today. Why did they send you home with birth control if you are TTC? 

Regarding the specialist, my insurance did not cover "infertility" treatments, meaning they would not cover IVF etc, but they did cover all of my appointments and testing with the RE. Perhaps just closer monitoring by a specialist will help you get your rainbow. If I ever had anything that was questionable by my insurance the doctor would submit a letter stating it was necessary and they would cover it. I hope this will be the case for you too! Don't give up, you will get there!!!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Jess- my schedules are so out-of-whack that they couldn't even do any testing on me (since so many tests need to be done on specific cycle days) as of right now. I talked about it with my doc and he agreed that I can wait two weeks based on my chart to see how things go. We also agreed that having a month or two of regulated hormones might be better for me emotionally because I've been in a really bad place in that department regardless, and since my hormones are so insanely out of control it would be good to have some stability. I will be away from Rob for the last week in June and all of July anyway, so I guess we'll be taking a TTC break for a bit.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - glad you this week hasn't been too bad and you also have a lovely weekend with your guys to look forwards to.

Jess - I agree that maybe Isabela doing a bit of both and gradually increasing the daycare when you feel everyone needs it. AS Kels says whilst she is young and not as mobile it might be easier on the grandparents. One of the reasons I wanted nursery/daycare was they do have educational and can promote learning through play more that I could probably as well as the interaction with other children which he seemed to need (although B was much older when he went). I TOTALLY get hat you mean about the grandparents doing their own thing. My dad and step mum are great and respect my choices and wishes but not OH parents. They gave him chocolate when I said no and other sweet goodies when they see him at a weekend. They once came round to baby sit one evening and FIL put him into his cot 'upside down' put into context I had elevated the head end to help with his cough/runny nose and FIL had put his feet on the pillow and head in the middle of the bed!!

Kels - I can understand your worries, especially not being on clomid this time but I am still thinking all will be okay. As for the bottle B is still on his :blush: but like you wish I had changed it sooner as I doubt we'd be able to take it away without severe trauma all round. I initially kept with it as he didn't have teeth to worry about and I have read it doesn't cause as much harm to teeth as previously thought, it more those parents who let the baby have the bottle in the crib and they fall asleep with it or drink from it on and off. What is your bedtime routine. Is she resisting sleep after the bottle?

alyssa -I am soo sorry things didn't turn out the way we all wanted for you. I am confused at the the birth control. Its hard just seeing pg women never mind knowing what would be when someone was at a similar stage :hugs:

afm - I fell this afternoon and really hurt my foot. B and I was at the library and he was practicing walking up the outside step (shallow with a wall to support him) and then running round down the access ramp. I was playing peekaboo and didn't realise I wasn't on the bottom step and just fell. Luckily I fell in my back not my bump. I had my prenatal yoga this evening but that was really difficult as I couldn't put much weight in it to balance. Oh home really last last night and then in work this morning so haven't had much chance to catch up with him as he is out for a leaving do tonight after I came back from my yoga.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Thanks for the support, girls. I'm probably going to be struggling a bit trying to come to grips with everything in the next few days.

The birth control will just help me have a cycle or two of a more regular period, I won't be on it long term (sorry if that was confusing) and it happens to line up with when I wouldn't be TTC based on location anyway. :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I had chocolate cake for dinner. I regret nothing.


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry, Alyssa! They say that a couple regulated cycles with birth control can help kick start normal ovulating cycles. I too hope your fertility specialist appointments will be covered and they can maybe get you the trigger shot and get you a rainbow within a reasonable price range. 

Jess - it became too much I think for everyone. Especially once O became mobile it was exhausting for our parents and then they were still giving him a binky during the day when I didn't want them to and bottles whenever he wanted them and it was just easier to send him to daycare with a stricter schedule. He's also learning so much and while it's tough to drop him off there initially it has become a (very expensive) blessing haha. So, basically, if I could do the same for our next, I would probably have help while he's not mobile but move him into daycare as soon as he starts crawling. But, I'm pretty sure my parents are expecting the next to go straight into daycare because that's really the only thing we've talked about since finding out we're pregnant. Kirk's brother's wife is pregnant too so I think we're going to encourage his mom to go help them out as they're struggling more than we are.


----------



## confusedprego

I'll do more later - need to get some sleep!


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry alyssa I missed your previous post whilst writing out my epic. I hope as Linds says a couple of medicated cycles off helps you emotionally and kicks start a shorter cycle with ov. Insureance is something we don't have to deal with over here so can't help you there.


----------



## korink26

Aww, Alyssa, I'm sorry :( What a disgusting trick your body played on us! :( I have heard of the pill helping to regulate the hormones a bit. My sister was also afraid of the cost of a fertility specialist, as our insurances cover nothing related to infertility. BUT, she found out that they try and code everything possible as nothing to do with infertility so that a lot of things are actually covered. I hope that's the case for you as well. You eat that cake girl, and anything else your heart desires. 
Jess how scary to see the blood on Isabela's back! My parents are super good about listening to what we want, but the in laws, not at all. Actually, my FIL really has no interest in Khloe at all. My MIL, does whatever she wants. When she was smaller we'd always tell her to put her in the crib when she fell asleep so that she'd get a good nap. Instead she would always hold her the whole nap, which would be a couple hours! We didn't want Khloe to know sweets or junk yet, but any chance she gets she gives her cookies/chips ect. I'm to the point where I'm ok with her eating it, but it drives Ryan up the wall. She just doesn't respect our wishes at all. Like Sam though, a huge reason for me was the educational point of it and the interaction with kids. But she didn't pay attention to those 2 aspects until a little older which is why we held off. 
Sam how is your foot today?! If anybody was around I bet they came running-scary to see a pregnant lady fall! Another reason hubby needs to baby you :)
Lindsay--todays your fun day! Enjoy every second of it!! Less than 24 hrs and you'll be home---bet you get so excited just thinking about seeing them :) Happy 20 weeks--HALFWAY THERE!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

It was a quiet little library so no one saw me fall but just as I turned over to get on my hands and knees to haul myself up a man came out. B was on his hands and knees too playing with stones so I just think he thought I was down on the gravel playing with him!

Foot still very sore but manging to hobble around work, I am even slower than I was before!

Kels - how are you feeling? What time is the appointment tomorrow? (I'll have to work out time diference so I can wtch for updates)

Linds - happy halfway, wow time does seem to be flying by. 

Jess - when do you go back to work? Its crazy how short a time you guys get off work with your LO's comapred to us. Still leaning more towards daycare?

alyssa - hows things today? Glad you enjoyed your chocolate.


----------



## korink26

Well good cover Sam, I think I would have preferred him think I'm picking rocks than come running over and make a scene. 
My ultrasound is at 200, meeting with the dr. to go over it at 245. I'm feeling good---hungrier, tired and still extra cm....I didn't have much for symptoms with Khloe either, but what I did have was a little stronger. I guess just need to be patient another 26 hrs. I think I've said it before---just hope it's conclusive one way or another. Not like my first miscarriage where there was a slow hb (97) and she gave me false hope.


----------



## BeachChica

Happy 20 weeks Lindsay! Oh the pics of the glasses was so cute! You need to post one of Oakley with his on!! 

Happy 32 weeks Sam! How is your foot today? Yes, it stinks the little maternity leave we get here, only 12 weeks. I go back June 16th. 

Alyssa - so with BC do you go to a 28 day cycle? Then what happens in the following month? 

Rach - loving your bump pics!!! 

Kelsey - how are you feeling? Looking forward to your update today!!! I think everything will be fine for you! If you change your mind about the progesterone let me know. 

Yes, we are still looking at the day care option. We have an application in to one place right now (it's more of a school) so just waiting to hear on availability. They only have 8 children in their infant class so I hope it won't take too long to get her in. We really liked it. 

Anyone have any big plans for the long weekend? Chris is getting off early today so we are going to try an overnight on the boat with Isabela. We will come back in tomorrow afternoon. Sunday we are going to a BBQ and then just relaxing on Monday.


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess, sounds like a great weekend! 
Happy 32 weeks Sam!
And yes, Lindsay the glasses are so cute! I want pictures with everybody wearing them! :)
AFM-I'm feeling so anxious to cancel the appt today! By LMP I'm 6W4D by but my possible OV date I think I'm more like 6W1D....just seems way too early for a scan and it'll only cause me stress. Any hb less than 120 I will be upset about and if I'm closer to 6 weeks, there could be a chance it'd be less than 120. I don't know what to do....I had to get up last night to go to the bathroom and this morning I had to eat breakfast because I wasn't feeling the greatest. Who knows, probably just my anxiety.


----------



## babydust818

Sam - When do you get to go on maternity leave? You're 32w so you're getting close. I can't imagine what i'll be like in just 8 more weeks. How is your foot? Are you able to put anymore pressure on it? Not good hobbling around being so far in pregnancy. I bet that is frustrating. 

Jessie - glad you found a daycare you like. That is very important! I totally understand your reasoning for putting Isabela into daycare earlier because i too will be picky about my baby. It's really annoying and pisses you off when someone doesn't want to listen! I know they're your/Chris' parents and have had kids and experience, but when you have set rules and they don't follow... oh goodness! I would go ballistic! I think it would be a lot healthier for your relationship as well. As Linds said though, maybe give your parents a shot first. You know what is best for your baby. Just an idea.

Lindsay - have a safe trip back home today! The sunglasses are adorbs! Ya'll deserved the treat. What a nice weekend you have planned! Lots of sunshine and by the water..... very relaxing!

Alyssa - i am really sorry this cycle is being a bitch. I really thought we were in the 2WW with you. Don't take it out on yourself though. You are doing what you can. Just remember that. So once you start taking the birth control and have regulated cycles for 2 months... then what is next? I know you said you were recommended to see a fertility specialist. Will you not know what is next until you see them? Just don't think everything is over just because you'd have to see a fertility specialist. Many, many women get pregnant with a little boost from the fertility specialists. There's still so much hope hunny. I know it's hell going through all of this and trying to pin point what exactly is going on, but they WILL get down to the nitty gritty of it (fertlity specialist). That way they can get to the point and not jerk you around anymore. I have faith you will get pregnant an carry again. Remember, you got pregnant once... that is HALF the battle. Some women can't even conceive. That ALWAYS made me feel better everytime i was feeling like shit. Don't forget that. :hugs:

Kelsey - I'll attach a pic of my 6W6D ultrasound. I did hear heartbeat at mine and she never did tell me what it was. I have faith that everything will be great at this appt. Is Ryan able to come with you? I know you said at the time he couldn't, but did you work something out? I think the increase in CM and BBs sore is a great sign! Remember though, i didn't have much symptoms myself and here i am 24w today. Don't rely on what the books say. Just worry about them ultrasounds and what the Dr's say! I'll be tuned in to see how it goes this afternoon. I just REALLY think you should be put on progesterone supplements. That is my opinion though.

AFM i am 24 weeks today. Feeling wonderful. Can't wait to get to 26 weeks because viability goes up to 80-90%! I don't remember if i told ya'll about my job yet or not? If i am repeating myself, i apologize. As you know i do housekeeping at a hotel in a casino. Well, I went to the Dr on May 12 and he allowed me to go back to work May 26th with a 25lb restriction. Well, with the line of work i do 25 lbs is like being able to lift only 1lb. Basically, i can't do anything. I handed the paperwork into human resources and they called me back the next day to tell me i can not return to work until baby is born (that is when restriction is until). She told me to call my disablity company and try to extend (i would only be able to extend 5 more weeks. Have already used 7). So that would not work. She told me i could also call my boss and see if there's ANYTHING i can do. So i called her and she told me she would look around. She called me later that day and told me i could come in for an interview for the Front Desk at the hotel. So i did that Tuesday. It's only part time which blows and means i would lose all insurance. So, they're trying to work in full time for me. I will know answers today. If it's not FT i am wondering if i should just collect unemployment and get on medicare? What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







us123(2).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I think you should go to your appointment! You know what to expect based on your dates so even if there is no HB yet you can still get positive reassurance from your scan. They will probably book you for another scan in a couple weeks too. 

Rach - happy 24 weeks! :yipee: Sorry I missed that on my earlier post. I would try not to lose your job and insurance if you can avoid it. I used to work at a hotel too, I can't believe they can't find you some light duty work. If you can get into the front desk that would be great. I loved working at the front desk and there is a lot of flexibility in hours since you can work the evening shift if Andrew is working days. I think it will be good in the long run. I can believe housekeeping doesn't need help with the linen room or some administrative office just to make up the few extra hours to get you to FT status.?


----------



## babydust818

At my job if you're FT you get insurance, but if you're PT you don't. Front desk position is just PT. So i was wondering if it wouldn't even be worth going back if that is all i'm offered. I wouldn't have insurance. Better off to collect unemployment and get on medicare. Just a lot to take in. We don't need help in the linen room bcz we have a company that does our laundry. We have 2 supervisors that do all the office work. I really honestly can't believe there's not something light duty i could do too, but i think it's because my coworkers would throw a bitch fit. They're seriously like 50 year old teenagers. Feel like i'm in high school with them. It would be A LOT better for me to move to front desk. Just wish they would give me FT so i can keep my hours and insurance.


----------



## BeachChica

Even if its just PT at first, typically it would not take long for something to change. Get your foot in the door and try to get to FT as soon as possible. I don't know if you guys are seasonal but the front desk is a busy place and often has a few immature employees that call out a lot or leave. 

Maybe the other girls can help but I would think your job would be required to offer you some type of light duty work to keep your insurance, I mean you are pregnant for gosh sakes. I would take to HR and plea your case!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Good luck today, Kels... I am thinking of you.


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the support girls. 
Rach do you have to be 40 hrs to get insurance---or like some places consider32 hrs FT and you can get insurance. That'd be really nice if you could get in at the front desk---I think you'd like that! Plus, then like Jess said you could hopefully make your hours work that you could work some nights after maternity leave. Totally up to you though and what you feel comfortable with. I guess at least you have the back up of Medicaid and unemployment. With unemployment, can you still get that when you're on maternity leave? I'm thinking not, but that would be nice if you could! What does Andrew think? He doesn't have the option of family insurance? Oh, AND HAPPY 24 WEEKS!! You're getting such a cute bump, love it :)


----------



## babydust818

I could get on Andrew's insurance, but since this is 'pre-existing' then i wouldn't be covered for pregnancy. I guess one of his co-workers just went through this. So it would be medicaid and unemployment. I know i got the PT job and i think i may just take it even though i wouldn't get insurance. I know i could apply for medicaid and would hopefully get accepted. Not sure what Indiana state law is for how much you're allowed to make to be accepted. Just so aggravating. One thing after another. At my job insurance is 32+hrs because that is considered FT. Anything less than 30 is PT. I am really hoping that they could at least pull some strings and get me as close to 30 as possible every week. I really need the money. I know regardless something is going to work out, but i hate dealing with it. 

Oh and i have a crib bumper question! I've read how dangerous they can be. Should i not get one with my crib set? I was thinking once baby starts rolling i could buy a mesh bumper. Aren't those safer? Opinions?


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - I think I would go with the part time in the hope of getting FT however I don't know how that would affect things for you without insurance in that time. How would that affect your birth etc if you don;t have insurance by then? Front desk sounds like a great job for you so I hope it all works out. Happy V day!

Kels- thinking of you today, I hope OH can make it with you. I will keep refreshing but think I'll be asleep/middle of the night if you get chance to update.

Jess - glad you have found a daycare you like and hope you manage to get a spot soon.

Linds - hope you are having a great day being back with your men!! 

alyssa - are you all settled in your new house now? Will there be redecoration or things you will want to change? Are you having to wait for Af to show before the BC?

afm - foot a bit better but still hobbling around work again today, only 3 weeks left to go before I come off in maternity.


----------



## korink26

We'll sac measured 6 weeks but nothing in sac. Dr said it's either too soon or not viable preg. If sac is measuring 6 weeks, wldnt there at least be something in there but maybe not have a hb yet? Idk, took blood Nd she said if hcg hasn't risen then she can seem it non viable and I can take a pill to jumpstart the process. If at all possible I do not want another D&C...ugg, wish my body could do what's it's supposed to without assistance (clomid). 
She said she'd call back w hcg #s tonight and and if #s went up at all need repeat us next Friday. She said were supposed to wait 2 weeks but I said for my sanity 1 week.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - don't get discouraged, I would wait and see how it goes. If you look back at this prwgnacy for me the doctor said they should have seen more on my scan for my Hcg level and didn't think this pregnancy would work out for me. He had me so stressed but here I sit with a 9 week old. I think there is just a lot of variability in the beginning. Hang in there!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey I have heard many many many many stories exactly like yours whom went back and BOOM! baby and hb! If you're 6w then it is still in that iffy stage of seeing anything at all, let alone a hb. do not think it's over. let us know your numbers.


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree with what the other ladies have said Kels At 6 week there MAY be a hb/fetal pole to see but not always so that is why they don't always do scans so early. I have read so many stories like this that go on to have health pg's. I am glad you'll get the hcg results today. I am still keeping positive for you, keep your chin up hun. xx


----------



## korink26

Hcg went from 1800 to 14000. Dr seemed all excited but I forgot to ask-if the # is that high then it doesn't really make sense to not see anything, right? I though hcg above 2000 you can see a hb?


----------



## korink26

After being online for a long time, pretty sure I can diagnose myself with a blighted ovum. Ryan won't even listen to it and wants to only talk positive.


----------



## babydust818

That is not always the case Kels. Wait until next week for your ultrasound. I understand what you're saying about BO bcz I had one too. My hcg did not get that high though. Only to 144. I would not start thinking like that. Wait it out till next week. You will go in there and find a baby and a hb. Then you'll say why did I waste all that time worrying? Leave google alone and enjoy your weekend. I am praying for you. Just try not to think of the worst. Baby needs you to be positive!!


----------



## korink26

You know Rach, you're exactly right! So we're going up north by his parents cottage and we're going to relax. 
Hope you all have a great weekend, wish we all lived close and cld get together this weekend :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I found lots of people stories with high hcg and then a few days later hb was seen when initially not there. Try to enjoy your weekend, Rach is right, x


----------



## korink26

Hi girls, hope you're all having a great weekend! Yesterday On our way to his parent's cottage I had a stomach ache and when we stopped at a store I got out and realized I was bleeding. Initially it was a good amount, but now just light brown spotting since. Shouldn't there be a lot of blood and cramping or not necessarily? Would it be considered AF or do I wait for AF now? Sorry, no experience as my last one was a D&C.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi Kels, I'm so sorry you're dealing with this... You might not be out yet, or there might still be more bleeding and cramping to come. Even at 5 weeks I had pretty significant bleeding and cramping, bad for two days then on and off spotting for over a week... Everybody's different, though. It's possible the ultrasound bumped your cervix and you were bleeding from that, everything is tender down there when you're preg.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - sorry you are having this to deal with. I am still not considering this a mc/af. I had red and brown bleeding from 5-over 6 weeks with this pg and red bleeding at 12 weeks with B. I think if it was mc/af then the bleeding would continue especially with cramping and if that has stopeed then I hope there will be no more.


----------



## babydust818

It's still 50/50 Kels. Like the girls said, there's bleeding in some girl's pregnancies. There was a girl from a thread i was on one time that bled real bad around 7w. She thought for sure it was over, but ended up being something else. I am going to pray for you. I hope this isn't a BO. When i had mine i bled real good for 2 days and then the on/off for about 5. My 1st pregnancy when i miscarried i seriously felt contractions. With my BO i didn't feel contractions at all. Hope you're doing okay hun. :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Kels - I'm so sorry you're dealing with the unknown right now! I'm going to be honest with you and when I started bleeding from my miscarriage most recently, it was a lot of blood for a few days with a good amount of cramping. I'm not counting you out just yet!! Keep us updated - next scan is Friday?? You could have irritation from the US or a subchornic bleed (I don't know if I spelled that right) but it's really common to get bleeding at this point from baby burrowing in. 

I'm back from San Diego and pretty much recovered from jet lag so I should be checking in more frequently!


----------



## confusedprego

I need an update!! I'm hoping your chart not showing CD1 is a good sign!! I'm sure you've called your doc - let us know what they say!! 

Alyssa - where do you stand with everything??


----------



## korink26

Ugg, no blood whatsoever since Saturday...have had light tan discharge with very rare darker brown cm. Hardly ever shows on a panty liner....temp still up...idk what the heck. I honestly know in my heart this pregnancy is a no go, so I was honestly relieved on Saturday thinking I could get it behind me without any medical intervention...My Dr. is out until Friday, so I left a msg with her nurse this morning asking if maybe we could do some more blood work before Friday's ultrasound. If my numbers aren't going anywhere or are going down, then maybe I wouldn't even have to have the ultrasound. Last week my Dr. said unless we see something obvious on this coming Friday's u/s we still really couldn't do anything anyway because she legally has to wait 2 weeks from 1st u/s to deem it not viable and start intervention (if I choose that route).
Khloe's getting her molars, and she's handling it like a champ. Still sleeping good at night, but fussier during the day and trying to stick both hands in her mouth at once. Poor girl.
How's everybody else?! Alyssa, what's going on with your cycle?


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey i'm sorry you're still in the unknown. I know a part of you wants to just let go and move on, but another part is holding on because you still have hope. I really think it's still 50/50. I know with having a miscarriage before when you see blood you automatically think "it's over". That is not always the case. I am going to pray super hard for you and i hope that HCG has more than quadrupled and you see a little bean in your uterus on that ultrasound screen. I hate for you to have to wait until the US, but good news is it's already Tuesday. Just a few more days...

AFM trying to figure out work situation. They finally called me today to tell me i got the job, but it's only part time. Which means no insurance. They said i would work 3 days a week, but possibly 4 because people will be on vacations. Then he calls me right back to tell me basically you don't have the job yet... you need to come in tmrw and be interviewed in front of a panel. I'm like GREAT because i SUCK at interviews. I was checking into pregnancy medicaid and if i worked 3 days a week i'd qualify, but if i worked 4 i wouldn't. Which sucks because i want to work as much as possible to get everything i need for little guy. So that kind of sucks. I wish i could get on Andrew's insurance so i don't have to worry about how many hrs i work. He is going to call to see if i can when he gets home. Just really hate dealing with this crap. Wish i knew which my best option would be. Sorry for the rambling. I have no friends lol (obviously).


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I don't think you're out but I know why you do. Your numbers are looking good and way higher than I've ever heard for a blighted ovum. You could be earlier than you think as you're not 100% when you O'd - a week can make a huge difference in development. I hate that you have to wait that long but even talking to my SIL that does the US she said everyone is different and it could take longer to see something. She said typically by 14,000 you can see a fetal pole but hcg varies so much from person to person that it's not a good indicator for what you'll see on the scan. She said you may be surprised come Friday to find everything is fine. She was shocked they scanned you so early because it can cause so much stress. Her first pregnancy with her daughter took a long time to see a fetal pole that she thought she was having a blighted ovum - plus she said if you're not 100% sure on your dates, it can really screw up the first sono, so hang in there!!! You'll know for sure on Friday! 
Oakley shoved both hands in his mouth I swear for a month straight when he was getting his first set of molars and would be up all night - it was rough for us! I'm really dreading those second year molars! I'm still waiting on his K9's on his right side to come down too - he seems to be super slow with teeth! He's been up coughing all night the last week that I broke out the albuterol yesterday which seemed to help some. When I walked in his daycare all I could hear was coughing so I guess I know where it came from!! 

Rach - I would try your hardest to get on Andrew's insurance - typically a "change in life" means you can go onto his insurance no questions asked and I thought there was that new law that banned the pre-existing conditions thing and they couldn't deny coverage even for maternity but I could be wrong! His HR will know. I think it's better to take the job if you can than to not. Are there any local doc offices that might hire you?


----------



## korink26

Rach I would also think you'd have the option to get on Andrew's insurance because of a life changing event. Now with this new front desk job, would you get to keep it even after baby T comes? (Does baby T have any names in the lead yet?) I'm excited for this change for you!
Thank you girls for keeping me positive during this. I literally would be so caught in my own negative misery without you guys. Lindsay I really appreciate more than you know taking the time to ask your SIL about it. Gives me some hope...
The nurse just called to say my HCG went up to 25,215 (from13,963 on Friday). So she said to just keep the us on Friday and we'll see what's going on.
Now, Linds and Sam-any names for your men? Khloe and Isabela are sure outnumbered in this group :).


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, all...

Kels, those numbers sound great, and definitely going up. Like Lindsay said, maybe you have your dates wrong. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Linds, are you happy to be home or do you miss the freedom of being on your own?

Rach, you should definitely be able to get on Andrew's insurance... your losing your job's insurance due to disability should qualify as an event, and there shouldn't be any penalty for pregnancy. Additionally, you just got married, and you are entitled to add a spouse to your insurance after marriage even when you're not in the 'open enrollment' period... Rob and I actually got married at the town hall a year before our 'wedding' so he could get health insurance, and it wasn't during my 'open enrollment' period. All you need is your marriage certificate. Your HR person should be able to help you.

Sam, how is your foot? Are you getting around better?

AFM, I basically melted into a puddle this weekend. Having to go beyond the gyno (even though I realistically knew I would and it's probably better this way) really messed me up, as does the knowledge that I likely won't be pregnant by the one year point of my first pregnancy/miscarriage (since testing takes a while and I'll be gone for July). I kind of curled up into a ball on Thursday night and thought really bad thoughts. I'm doing a little better now, each day of the weekend felt a little easier. Not sure if I've told you girls this, but I've struggled a lot with depression and anxiety my whole life, and this whole situation has tipped it off big-time. 

I have an appointment with the FS (just an initial consultation to decide what tests to do) on June 10th, which is pretty soon, and the timing should work out to get testing done before I leave for TFA (my summer job) and they can get results back/analyze them within 6-8 weeks, which is their normal time frame. The lady I spoke with on the phone was very sympathetic and understanding, so at least my first contact with them was somewhat positive.

In better news, this weekend, Rob and I adopted another kitty! I tried to attach a pic. We named her Minerva McGonagall (from Harry Potter). She kind of reminds me of Grace in some ways (my kitty who passed in December) but is definitely her own sassy girl. We're keeping her isolated in a bathroom for a few days until we can take her to our vet, but she seems really healthy. I think she was abused, she's very skittish and swipes at us sometimes, also gets triggered by noises pretty easily. I hope as she gets to know us she settles somewhat... I think we have a pretty good home for her. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6348.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey - that is wonderful that your HCG is going up. I can't wait for Friday to get here. Keep hanging on pretty girl. I still have sooo much hope for you!

Alyssa - i too struggle with anxiety and depression. My sister, mother and grand father do/did too. I know what it's like curling up in a ball and thinking horrid things. I'm so sorry you're in such a dark place right now. I can't wait for the next 2 months to pass for you so you can get your answers and start working on everything so you can feel better. Your kitty is adorable. Was she a stray? Poor baby. So happy there are people like you in this world to rescue. How is Rob through all of this? Is he understanding? Comforting? 

Thanks for all the info ladies. Andrew called his benefits dept and they said i could get on his insurance (YAY). Only thing i am afraid of is with the insurance i had it was going to be $1200 deductible to have baby, but i exhausted that because of all these bills i've had since January when my insurance renewed. Now if i jump to a new insurance company this one is $1750. That scares me because my Dr office already asked to have the $1200 up front and paid by August before baby is here. If they ask that again there is no way. I just got a bill in the mail for my hospital stay/surgery. It would have cost me over $15,000 but with the insurance i only pay $2000. Thank goodness. Anyways.... wish me luck for my interview tmrw.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - wrote a long post for you earlier but have no idea where it went. I am so excited about your HCG levels. I think everything will be fine for you! As I told you my doctor expected to see more on my first scan too based on my levels and everything turned out fine.

Alyssa - so sorry for what you are going through! Sending you a massive hug. This is a difficult journey for some of us, but I will tell you that once you get your rainbow - and you will - you will appreciate him/her so much more because of everything you've been through! Glad you are going to the RE! 

Rach - good luck for your interview tomorrow. I would take the front desk job no matter what, I think it will be better for you in the long run! With 32 hours they will consider you full time so I would try to get in there and then just see if you can pick up the extra day. Also, check but I think the FT hours are averaged over a period of time so you may be ok for a while based on the hours you worked in housekeeping. Definitely check. I would probably not switch insurance based on your situation with the deductibles.


----------



## babydust818

Jessie - I would love to not have to switch insurance companies, but since this job is part time i automatically lose my current insurance :( So i have to get on Andrew's. It sucks because i'll have to start all over with deductibles. Ughh. Thanks for the good luck. I sure need it. How are you doing? I see you've been on the boat a lot! I'm super jealous. How does Isabela do on it? She seems like she's a good baby. Is she very fussy?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I was hoping you'd be able to hold out on your insurance for a bit to see if you can pick up the extra hours. Good luck today, you'll do great. One tip of advice... They may start asking questions about customers. Remember the customer is always right and you need to do whatever you can to make sure they enjoy their stay and come back. One thing you can tell them is that you really enjoy acknowledging special events and the guests are always very appreciative. Customer service is hard (especially at the front desk because that's typically where people go to complain). Just put a smile on and try to be as positive as possible. 

Isabela did great on the boat! She slept 7 hours that night which was just amazing!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

Alyssa - I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time and I totally understand why! I struggled with depression just for a very short time before I met Kirk but I was a real mess - I typically weigh ~115lbs and I dropped down to 92lbs just because I didn't feel like eating....ever. It was not so good. I hope your hubby and new kitty can help keep you from falling too far and we can help to reassure you that this struggle will be worth it in the end and you will get your baby! 
I'm insanely happy to be home! I'm exhausted because I came back to a sick kid and went straight to my in-laws house from the airport and ended up leaving in the middle of the night Sunday night to go home because Oakley was coughing so much we just weren't getting any sleep but I'm just thrilled to be home - it was tough being away so long! From the sounds of it, it was really tough on Kirk too, so I'm happy to be back for him. 
When do you head off for your summer thing? *sorry if you've already said it!*

Sam - How are you doing?! How is B doing?? Hopefully sleeping better for you! We're getting close for you now! 

Kels - How are you, hun??? What's DH thinking? Have you told anyone besides us? I figure not if your sister is struggling. What time is your appointment on Friday? I think your numbers sound great so I'm optimistic for you! I forgot about Jess' first scan and that they didn't see much early on for her - so hope you're hanging in there and haven't lost hope! Hopefully we won't cross that bridge but if we have to, you know you have successfully had a baby before and we will be here for you through it all!! 

Rach - Sounds like you don't have a choice in the insurance thing. I would think for the deductible for baby delivery that you could set up a payment plan with your OB office or they will start collecting it closer to when baby is due so they know if delivery will be vaginal or C-section. It's $1200 regardless of the type of delivery? Good luck with your interview and let us know how it goes! I hope you get it as it will be better to have a job with something that you don't have to lift anything heavy for. 

AFM - I'm getting settled back in at home and Oakley is still coughing a lot but he had a better night last night, so we got a bit more sleep, thankfully. The stomach bug that O had last week, Kirk had this weekend and I had a couple days ago seems to be subsiding so hoping this weekend will be relaxing. The house is NEARLY completely done so my reno pics will be coming shortly!! I will definitely be posting those on facebook but can here too if you ladies want!! It looks SO much better already! We're just waiting on gutters which should be in some time this week. The basement is really coming along as well, so hopefully that will be getting sanded and painted by the end of next week and we can move on getting carpet down there and practically doubling the size of our house! We also will be able to set up the guest bedroom downstairs which will allow us to set up Oakley's new room, so that'll be exciting too. I will also be getting a dining room upstairs as I'll be moving the TV room to the basement - I can't tell you how much nicer it will be to have a dining room instead of an eat-in-kitchen!! Whenever we have anyone over for dinner I always pray for good weather so we can sit outside! 

Now I'm just rambling - hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## korink26

Oh Alyssa, I wish I could take some of your pain---I so feel for you. I just really think this is the start of an amazing year for you. The timing of your testing will be perfect, because with your summer job the wait for results will hopefully go quicker because you'll be preoccupied. Then you'll get home in time to take action. and what a beautiful kitty! I'm such a huge advocate of rescuing, so I'm so pleased to hear you took that route. I hope she settles in quickly and learns to trust what a wonderful family she was just adopted into :)
Rach hope you're killing it at your interview! Let us know right away how it goes. Can you look into the Medicaid to help with the deductibles you'll be stuck with on Andrew's insurance? Then you can have his insurance as primary and maybe the medicaid would work as a secondary. Def check into it!
Jessie---I spent awhile looking back for your earlier posts on your first scan---and it reassured me a ton! I totally forgot you had that stress in the beginning---and it gave me a lot of hope. THANK YOU!!! What a perfect boat mate Isabela is! Sleeping like that is amazing! and jess, you are looking GREAT girl! Seriously, how'd you lose it so quick!? 
Lindsay, can't wait for pictures! I didn't realize you all had the stomach bug, how awful while pregnant! You are such a tough chick, I'd be in a ball feeling sorry for myself (I'm the worst baby with pain/sickness) and you probably didn't miss a beat. 
Sam--hope that ankle is holding up and hope you're getting through your days at work ok. I'm sure you're just exhausted when you get home, but that's when the bigger job of mommy starts. No time for rest...
AFM--Ryan is the most positive optimistic person alive (which is the exact opposite of me, so thank God he really rounds me out). So, he's been totally positive about it from the beginning, and with these numbers he's really excited. I had him read about a Blighted Ovum and how the numbers look great with them as well, just to try and prepare him but he didn't want to hear it. He's not able to come with me to Fridays appt because it's finals at school and he absolutely couldn't miss it. I could have taken a later appt so he could come, but I wanted the first one possible. Today I woke up feeling horrible, horrible headache and bad stomach. Smells are really bothering me today and I just feel sooo tired. all symptoms could be from my headache...but idk. Absolutely no pink/brown discharge today or last night. Weird because my first miscarriage when I started spotting, it didn't stop at any point.
Girls, sorry to be so about me this past week, you girls have been my saving grace, for serious. No matter the outcome, to have you guys to lean on is amazing. THANK YOU FOR BEING THE BEST FRIENDS EVER! XOXO


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I haven't lost hope at all for you and I'm so excited to hear you have the first appointment on Friday - you're a tough chick even if you think you're not - you'll be fine at that appointment on your own! Would you want your mom there with you just in case? Is that an option? I feel like I'm fortunate to have my SIL always scanning me so if something is wrong, she's family/friend/health expert all in one! I don't think you'll need the support - just someone to celebrate with :) Everything I've read about blighted ovums suggest that the hcg may rise initially normally but past 10,000 and even 5,000 it most often does not rise appropriately - so we're just going with it's too early!! :) 

Rach - looking forward to hearing about your interview!

Jess - sorry I forgot to comment on yours! How awesome you got a 7hr stretch! you need to sleep out on the boat more often


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay i can't wait to see pics! I love watching shows that renovate houses. I think it is so neat. Sounds like your house is really coming together. I saw you had wrote about a stomach bug. Yuck! Glad it's leaving the house. I really hate those. Hope Oakley keeps feeling better <3

Kelsey thank goodness for your hubby! I wish i could come with you to your appt on Friday. Feel so bad that you have to go alone, but like i said i have SO MUCH hope for you. I feel like things are going to be okay. The headache and high sense of smell is great prego symptoms. Hoping for the absolute best for you. I honestly wonder if you were just too early to be seen on the ultrasound and right now you have something going on with the whole pregnancy process. Nothing bad... but just something being irritated or maybe you had a cyst that burst? I know cysts on ovaries can cause very bad stomach pain. Let's pray that's all it is!! Oh an thanks for the heads up about Medicaid as a secondary. I don't know much about that, but i'll look into it.

I got the job! I go tmrw to start paperwork. My short-term disability company is giving me grief about paying me. They approved me until May 5th and i had to have my Dr fax all my paperwork over so i could be approved until May 26th. Well, got a check in the mail along with a letter saying i was approved ONE more week which leads up to May 12th. Ugh! So frustrating. So i been on the phone trying to figure all this crap out. Can't wait for everything to start clearing up. I'm almost there. Yikes!


----------



## korink26

Jess I think I'd arrange to get your boat to that pond by your house and that's where I'd be sleeping everynight with her :)
THanks Linds---everything I've been reading says that the worst part of the BO is that the numbers cont. to rise as normal which is why people go to their 10 week appt completely unsuspecting because their numbers have been perfect all along. I need to google your situation, will help me feel a little better.
My mom offered to go, but I'd feel like a baby I think...so I'll just put my big girl pants on and go. And then cry like a baby regardless of the outcome (happy tears or sad tears) :)


----------



## korink26

OH RAch we were typing at the same time--CONGRATS!! knew you'd get it ;) How crappy, seems like anything with insurance they'll always make you fight for what's yours. Hope you get what you have coming. So when do you start at the front desk?


----------



## babydust818

I go in tmrw to do paperwork and will start to schedule me after that. So basically i'll know more tmrw. I am REALLY happy to get out of housekeeping. I worked with Andrew's cousin in that department and sadly enough she's being a baby about me leaving. She made a comment i guess that said, "I worked up until i had MY baby". Uhh sorry every pregnancy is different and everyone has diff needs. Oh AND i am working. Just a diff position. Sorry that you're stuck in your job, but don't be a hater. 

Really can not stand drama. I just let it go because i hate being caught up in it.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - congrats on getting the job!!! I knew you'd do it! Who cares that Andrews cousin is being sour grapes! Maybe she's just jealous! I the ink you'll really enjoy working there and gives you some great experience with customer service that has helped me even in my accounting job. You learn a lot of patience dealing in that type of situation, especially during tough times. I always hated telling people they did not have a room when the hotel was overbooked, but you get through it! 

Lindsay - so sorry you were not feeling well and came home to a sick house too! Poor Oakley! Can't wait to see your Reno pictures!! What will you guys do with yourselves when you're done renovating houses!!??? :winkwink:

Kelsey - I am so excited about your appointment on Friday!! I think everything will be perfect! When you looked back at my posts, did I give my HCG levels? I remember them being high and them not seeing much on the scan. I was pretty negative going into each pregnancy with all the losses anyway so it did nit help that the doctor had me all freaked out but it turned out to be fine! My secret to weight loss is not eating (there seems to be in time with her) and a lot of pacing around the house with her LOL! 

Sam - how are you feeling girl? Any contractions yet? 

Alyssa - your kitty is so cute!!! Pets do help get us through our tough times! Hope you are doing ok. When is your appointment with the specialist. Do you know what kinds of tests they will be doing initially? 

AFM - Chris and I are in Orlando for a couple days. He has a conference and Isabela and I are going shopping! :happydance: Got an email from the school we wanted to get Isabela into and they said she can start August 18th. That's still 2 months after I go back to work but much better than January as they originally told us!!! I am so excited for her!!! I think it will be a great experience!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jessie! I know there will be a lot of obstacles that come up with that job, but hopefully i can take some of my customer service skills that i already have and be able to use it lol. I'll be working the fun shift... check in time. Yikes. That is SO great you can get Isabela into daycare so soon! That is a major difference from January. WOOHOO! Have fun shopping with little Miss.

Have any of you ever experienced little shocks of pain randomly from your stomach to the left side of your chest? I was laying in bed last night and i had a few stabbing pains randomly. Just had one now too.


----------



## korink26

Jess that's all exciting news---being in Orlando (soooo beyond jealous) and Isabela's acceptance letter :) I think that'll be a really good age for her to start. So in the mean time, your parents will watch her? Will they still watch her a day or 2 a week or will she be in daycare everyday?
You did list your HCG, and I forget exactly what it was but I think about 20000? So I guess it really is true that you shouldn't go by your HCG as to what you'll see on the u/s. Shame on your Dr. for freaking you out like that. I'd still think at 140000 I'd at least see a yolk sac, but who knows. Very anxious for tomorrow. It's weird, my stomach is starting to get hard on the bottom and I'm getting major bloat! 
Rach, not gonna lie---customer service can be a challenge. Not gonna lie, I want to punch people in the throat pretty regularily, but, it's also very rewarding sometimes. I think you'll do great, and it'll be much better on your body physically. Just be prepared for the dickheads, because unfortunately, there's enough of them. Please don't take me as being negative, because I think this is a GREAT opportunity and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## korink26

Rach, once again, we were posting at the same time! :)
Umm...idk if I remember the pains going to my chest?


----------



## babydust818

LoL we must be twins! I know what you're saying about customer service. I know it's no walk in the park. I love to punch ppl in the throats too lmao. I just think if i compare wanting to do that to cleaning a nasty trashed room... i'd prefer checking ppl in. :haha: I really really think tmrw is going to go great for you!! I got everything crossed. What time is your appt? I think you're an hour behind me, right? It's 11 here.


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls! 

Rach - so awesome you got the job and I think you'll enjoy it a lot more than cleaning up after everyone! So exciting to start something new!! When's your next appointment?? I get really bad pains in my like groin area any time I stand up too fast or try to pick something slightly heavy up while I'm bent over. It hurts pretty badly but I guess those are round ligament pains. I get the sharp pains in my chest on the side pretty frequently and I assume that's gas - I get that even when I'm not pregnant but def more often while I am pregnant. 

Kels - I'm looking forward to tomorrow for you too so you can sleep better!! I'm convinced everything is going to be fine! I'll be stalking like a mad woman tomorrow :) How are you feeling today? All your symptoms are really promising!!! Did they recheck your progesterone each time? Have they made any comments about that?? 

Jess - awesome you can get into daycare so quickly!! Will she go in full-time right away? I've been amazed how well Oakley has done at daycare and how much he's learned. We realized yesterday in the bath that he can recognize and say every single letter and number (1-9) and he can even count to 10! Just amazing! I work on that type of stuff with him but not enough for him to know it all by now so his preschool is definitely doing something!! 

Sam, Mar, Alyssa - how you girls doing?

AFM - just had my anatomy scan. Little booger is still a boy and is growing perfectly :) He's 15 ounces and I have practically 100 pictures to choose from to show you guys so I'll do that a little later. He was rolling around in there - he's breach right now, which obviously is fine as he has plenty of time (and room) to flip - and I think that's why I feel him move so much right now - my SIL said he was Irish dancing on my bladder - which makes a lot of sense too haha. 

Happy almost Friday, ladies!! Can't wait for the weekendddddd


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay my anatomy scan was when i was 20w6d and he too was breech! I think he still is honestly lol. I always feel movement very low. Glad everything looks great! Have you put anymore thought into names? Orion? Yes? No? lol. Yay tmrw is Friday. You doing anything this weekend? I hope to go camping.


----------



## korink26

Yep Rachael you're an hour behind me-and my appt is at 8. No matter how much people suck at the reception, you are so right, soooo much better than having to pick up their mess.
Lindsay I've asked them to check my progesterone but they said at this point they wouldn't anymore because there's no point. Soo...no clue why there's no point---if that's super super low, I think it would also let us know what's going on. I wonder if they can see that, or if just an HCG is requested, is that all they'd get? Today I'm not nauseous like yesterday---so it was just my headache. I'm more crampy/achy today. I guess we'll see soon if that's a good or bad thing. 
Lindsay---I can't wait to see pictures of that stud! Anymore talk on his name?! What about the rest of you---nobody answered me---are you guys sick of me harrassing me about your baby names?! :)


----------



## babydust818

LOL Kelsey i don't think you'll get a straight answer from me until he's here. I really have no clue. All the names i liked idk if i like anymore.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for an 8AM appointment! I have a meeting at 8AM tomorrow so by the time I get out you'll be going in (I'm an hour ahead of you too). I'm not ignoring you about the names, we just don't talk about it for some reason haha. Orion is still at the top of the list and I'm pretty sure if he was due tomorrow that would be our name but we haven't really looked much otherwise. I feel like that's what happened with Oakley's name - we both kind of liked it but didn't really latch onto it for a few months. It's tough searching for names because we want something unique but everything online is very common sometimes so you can do some major searching before you come up with something original but not weird! 

Ugh...I feel like crap today - it's all rainy here today so I think it's bringing me down!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey I am thinking of you already. Hope tmrw turns out to be the best news ever. We are all here for you and love you lots! Please let us know asap. I'll be so worried! Tons of hugs and prayers your way. <3


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow, I missed so much is a couple of days. No internet at home the last 2 days argh and haven't had chance to get on at work. I'll reply to as much as I can remember but I'll probably miss bits out!

Kels - will be thinking about you today and I'll be stalking like mad for updates. Its going to be nerve wracking either way but I am holding out all hope that those rising hcgs means only one good thing. Your posts certainly haven't been all about you and even if they were that is what we are here for and to be able to support you when thing seems rough. I am glad Linds SIL advice has helped, we are all rooting for you Sending lots of love over the pond.

Jess - Yay for getting Isabela into school earlier than you thought, thats great. Will that mean family will look after her till then?

Alyssa -huge hugs hun. I have had a bout of depression (work related) many years ago and was on tabs so can understand how you are feeling. Take it one day at a time and I am glad the first contacts with the FS have been good and supporting. It looks like the timing with tests etc will work out well and like Linds say the time will go faster waiting whilst you are your summer job. Aww your new kitty is just adorable. I don't have cats (too allergic unfortunately) but I am sure with time he will settle with your loving calm acceptance of him. My friend has had cats all her life and gets them form the CPL. She was telling me she had a tom cat that was exactly like the cat that was on the news recently for attacking that dog that got that young boy. Did everyone see that?

Linds - sorry you have all been laid low with that horrible bug but hopefully you'll be on the mend for the weekend. You may have said but what plans have you got for the weekend? Can't wait to see pics of the refurb.

Rach - Woo hoo for getting the job!! Well done you. Hope your first day today goes great. Ignore the silly bint, she is just jealous of you. You are still working, don't know what her problem is and even if you weren't what is it to her (or anyone else). As for insurance, its all a bit lost on me but hope you can get on Andrews insurance if thats what the other girls thinks is best and you get it all sorted. Despite people complaining about the NHS at least we don't have all that to contend with.

afm - foot was much better but tha last day or so its sore underneath my foot/sole. I think its because I am on my feet all day that its swelling and throbbing by the end of the day. Only just over 2 weeks to work now though. B is sleeping great atm *touch wood* although dribbling like there is no tomorrow and going though a soaking we t bib every hour. Can't see any signs of more teeth but they have to be there!!

Baby seems to be kicking a bit more now but its still all internal but still not repetitive enough for OH to feel much to his annoyance!! As for names we truely haven't discussed or thought about it at all. WE have just been working aor getting the spare room sorted and then too knackered to even speak. Carpet getting fitted today for the bedroom that will be B's new room eventually so once thats in we can get our bedroom back as its like a dumping ground for everything.


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kels... Holding you in my heart today. Good luck and we are here for you!


----------



## BeachChica

Just popping in quick to see if you've updated Kelsey. I think you are an hour behind do going into your appt now. Sending you massive positive vibes!!


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls-I'm a nervous shaking mess. Will update soon!


----------



## BeachChica

I understand!!!! Are you heading in to your appt now? ((Hugs))


----------



## korink26

Quick update while waiting for dr. Now there is a 2nd gestational sac but neither looked to have anything. One looked like it had something so I asked and she said she wasn't sure but it looked like debri or something. Ugg, this is messing w me.


----------



## confusedprego

a second one?! I'm so sorry it's nothing straightforward for you Kelsey!! I'm curious to hear what the doctor has to say! Will they take more blood today?


----------



## korink26

Ok there was not a second sac-was actually a fluid sac or something from the first sac breaking down. I have to take pills to start the miscarriage...so I'll go back to work and leave early around 2 and start the pills. The pills sound scary but I hope thy work and I can avoid a D&C..


----------



## confusedprego

:( I'm so sorry Kelsey - I really thought it was going to be good news for you!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey are you taking methotrexate? When I had my BO my dr said he tried not to give it bcz how powerful it is. I waited my miscarriage out for about 3 weeks before my body realized it was an unsuccessful pregnancy. I didn't need a d&c. I am so sorry you're going through this. Are you going to try again on your own next time? I really thought this was going to work out. Did your mom end up coming with you? I hope so. Hang in there hunny :hugs:


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Kels, they offered me misoprostol for my MC. A friend of mine took it with no side effects and it worked quickly if that helps to hear. I am so sorry for you. :-(


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Kelsey - I am so sorry to hear your news. :cry: Sending you a massive hug!! Hope the process goes smooth and quick so you can get on with your next cycle.


----------



## korink26

I just looked and it is Misoprostol. I know my first miscarriage she was pretty against me taking it, but she said this time I could try it because I've had a baby so my body knows what to do with contractions or something, idk. She said with the fluid building up, she wouldn't let me wait more than a week for it to happen naturally. Only bummer, is that she said there's an 80% chance it will work so I may still need a D&C which is why I think she wanted me to opt for one right away.
Alyssa that actually is great to hear about somebody that didn't have an awful experience with it. 
THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR BEING THERE FOR ME!!!
Alyssa, how have you been doing?!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no, huge Hugs kelsey, I am so sorry you are having to go through all this again. I don't know about the misoprostol but I hope it works quickly and your won't need a d&c. I was so sure this was going to be okay for you.

Most mmc/bo are from a genetic problem and can happen to anyone so maybe you won't need medicated cycles to become pg again. Will OH be coming home to be with you? 

:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I hope it works and you don't need a d&c. So sorry you have to go through this :(


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry, Kelsey...!! why does life have to be so difficult for us sometimes?! I work at a Children's hospital and I see so many people that it's just unreal the world has allowed them to have children and we have to struggle and suffer like this! It makes no sense!! 
I'm hoping the medicine will work for you and won't be too harsh on your body and that you won't need the D&C. I was thankful my second didn't need it. I'm thinking if the gestational sac is already breaking down that your body has already gotten the memo and the medicine should just speed things along. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a huge hug!! It's really a shame we all live so far apart from each other! 
Now may not be the time to ask (so just ignore me if you're not ready to think about this) but will you try again naturally? I know you were saying this isn't the best time for you to get pregnant, will you wait until it is a better time and try to get some clomid? It sounds like you just had some bad luck this time and potentially you may not need the clomid? 

Lots of love to you and your little family!! :hugs:


----------



## korink26

Hi girls! Hope you're all enjoying your weekend. After my first dose yesterday not much happened. After an hour or 2 thicker tarry cm was coming out (sorry, tmi post) but that was it. Not much if any for cramps. Took second dose about 840 and 1030 I was laying in bed when I felt things coming out. Ran to the bathroom and had some pretty big clots coming out and then a lot of blood. Up every hour or so to change my pad and then had diarrhea about 330 (again, sorry, tmi). So I was up a lot but no pain at all! I didn't take the third dose because I had enough coming out. (Dr said if it was all started and I thought it was going ok to skip 3rd dose). Today I hardly needed more than a panty liner. Idk, it's been an odd experience and I just hope it worked and no d&c needed. With how mild it's been, I worry a little it's too good to be true. But, that's my glass half empty pushing it's ugly face through.
Tomorrow I have my friends baby shower, and I just hope it's not a long drawn out event.
And Sam my Dr said too that with BO it's chromosomal and nothing would have changed. I can't help but think it all starts with the bad ovulation so I'm afraid to try naturally. So Lindsay to answer your question (never be afraid to ask me a thing-we've been friends long enough :) )I think I'll ask for some Clomid around August.


----------



## babydust818

Glad you're doing okay Kelsey. I'm happy there was no pain. I hope all is over now and no d&c is needed. I really don't think you will. How great you go to a baby shower (not). So sorry Kelsey. Glad you will be trying naturally for awhile. Are you going to TTC immediately or no?


----------



## korink26

No I don't think we'll actually try naturally. Not brave enough to chance doing this whole thing a 3rd time. Of course there's no guarantee I won't have a loss with Clomid..but...We'll wait for 1 or 2 normal cycles and then ask for Clomid--thinking August. The 3 times I've been pregnant, have all been in April so I'm afraid that's the only month I can get PG! ahh
Little heavier bleeding yesterday and today---still nothing like I thought. Nurse just called and said I should come in on Friday to test my HCG. she didn't seem to like that I didn't take the 3rd dose, by my Dr. is the one who gave me the idea to skip it!
Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh - I hate reading this post of yours Kelsey but so glad this isn't a painful process for you physically. I hope you're doing OK and are not too discouraged! Will you prevent until August and give your body a little break? :hugs: How's your job going?? I hope this isn't making your work-life difficult! Hopefully your baby shower wasn't too over the top and wasn't difficult for you! 

How's everyone else doing?? I've officially come down with a cold - *sigh* one thing after another, it seems!! 
Do any of you have a nap nanny? I have one that I 'inherited' but think I'll be throwing it out as I broke a buckle on it anyway but it's been completely recalled as of last year. I don't ever use it the way babies have been dying in it but thought I'd check with you ladies to see what alternatives you've thought of if you've had to at all.


----------



## korink26

Oops Linds, like I seem to always do, was posting at the same time as you! How long did you bleed after yours? 
I don't think I'll prevent anymore than kind of track my temps and try and avoid my normal OV time---we got pregnant this time without really "trying trying" which I didn't think was possible, so we need to be a little more careful this time. My job is actually stressful, and basically you're not considered "trained" for up to 5 years because of everything it involves. I hate not feeling 100% efficient at my job.
You can't win with getting healthy! Poor girl! I've never heard of the nap nanny, so I have to google it now.
Oh, and the shower wasn't so bad. Actually a lot of neat things that I was thinking oh, I want that for the next baby!


----------



## confusedprego

I bled significantly for about a week and then it went to spotting for a couple days, one day of a more significant amount and then back to spotting for a total of two weeks, unfortunately. 
I'm glad the shower wasn't tough on you! I remember not being upset in the same way I was the first time at all. I was very bitter about it happening again but not in the hopeless kind of way I was with the first loss. I knew (as you should) that I would go on to have another successful pregnancy but I was just angry that it had to end like that for me again. The second time around I had no trouble being around babies or pregnant people like the first time. Hell, it didn't even bother me at all that Sam got pregnant the same day and hearing about anything to do with her pregnancy whereas if I had had someone that got pregnant the same day as me with the first loss I'd have had a hard time composing myself just thinking about them, I'm sure - I was so thankful I didn't have anyone else I knew that was pregnant around the same time. 
Don't worry about what the nurse says! The doctor knows best and you're going to be just fine!! Will they scan you again on Friday? They scanned me afterwards to be sure everything 'cleared' and I didn't need the D&C. 
Good to take a bit of a break to let your cycles regulate! If you're comfortable with the clomid - I say that's the way to go for you! I'm looking forward to August for both you and Alyssa!!! :)


----------



## korink26

Did anybody keep track of bbt after miscarriage? My temps aren't dropping at all---which I'm hoping doesn't mean I haven't "cleared". I know it takes a bit for the HCG to get out of my system, plus it was pretty high around 25000 so I'm hoping it's just that. They don't plan on scanning me I don't think. Might depend on what my HCG comes back at on Friday.


----------



## confusedprego

Your temp will stay up until your hcg drops. So, it's going to take a while for that to come down since you were all the way up at 25,000. You can tell more if you've "cleared" everything after about a week if the bleeding doesn't slow down or if it randomly starts getting heavier, is what I understand. Your body will keep trying to 'flush' everything out and it will be more than you expect. I think that's why I had one 'extra' day after the spotting that it got heavier for me because I probably hadn't gotten rid of everything yet. They just want to know if the bleeding gets excessive so they can make sure you're not hemorrhaging. 

When do you get your blood results from Friday?


----------



## confusedprego

Oh, I see - you'll be getting more blood done this Friday - do you know what it was last Friday?


----------



## korink26

they didn't take my bloods last friday....I wondered about that. She said they wanted me to come in asap on friday but I can't go until sometime between 930-1230. I'm assuming depending on my numbers they would maybe do a scan if they thought the numbers were too high? Yeah, it's just been odd because the day after was just light, and it's been heavy Sun-now. This makes me really appreciate tampons---i miss them :) 
How's your cold Lindsay?? Oakley feeling better? His ear infections must be staying away, huh? 
Alyssa, I think of you so often---hope you're doing ok.
And hope the rest of you girls are doing good! Sam---still getting around at work? Rachael did you start the new job now?!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I would assume if your numbers aren't dropping they would have to do a scan. That's awesome you can get results within the same day at your office. I always have to wait until the next day. Are you anxious to get back in there and try to get things more finalized? 

Ugh - pads are the worst! I'm already dreading using them again!! 

My cold is OK - hope it's at its peak at this point but so far hasn't been too too bad. Oakley has thankfully avoided ear infections the last 2 or 3 colds so I think we're in the clear now! He was so close to getting tubes but I'm glad they've stopped on their own. How are little Khloe's ears doing?? Tubes work wonders? Oakley's getting his last K9 right now and they have been the worst so far - hoping it pops through soon so he can get some more rest. 

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## korink26

alright girls, I want to hear everybody's exciting lives that's keeping everybody so busy! :) 
Lindsay that's great you could avoid the tubes. They worked good for Khloe, glad we got them, but she still did get 3 infections since then. But, with the tubes, we knew without a doubt when she had an infection so there was no guessing what she was fussy about. We knew instantly when it started. Ugg, teething is so hard on them! Thankfully, Khloe was fussier during the day with them--but so far hasn't lost sleep at night. How is your house looking--AMAZING?!!?
AFM---Went to the Dr yesterday because my bleeding was getting REALLY bad and I was getting lightheaded. She just told me to take my 3rd dose because there must still be something in there my body was trying to get rid of. So, I took the 3rd dose and my stomach got super bloated and hard and I had like 2 or 3 kind of big cramps. Didn't pass any clots or anything though. Today, still bleeding pretty heavy but not like yesterday. Temp is finally lower today, so I'm hoping I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel! Ryan's been gone pretty much through all of this, and I am so exhausted. I think my body is just working so hard and I just want a nap! My sister came over to help with KHloe last night because I was afraid to give her a bath in case I'd pass out or something while she was in there! Looking forward to the weekend...


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Lindsay, my fb has been blowing up with warnings about the nap nanny---so now I know what it is! Sounds like 6 more babies died recently from it, scary stuff! It looks like it'd be so comfy though---but, I don't think I'd chance anything with it.


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh - well I'm glad you took the final dose just to be sure everything is passing! I hope the bleeding lets up soon! Do you still have your appointment on Friday, I hope?! 
The house is looking fantastic if I do say so myself! ha! The gutters went in a couple days ago and I think there's something that needs finishing above the windows but I will be taking pics this weekend and we are on to trying to get the basement done and planning for landscaping outside! The front of the house is basically empty right now as we were waiting for the siding to go in, so that will be fun to pick out too! We are planning a walkway from the driveway to the front of the house and then a big deck off the back. Kirk put the boards up to screw into before the siding went up so we're all ready for it, we just need to find the time (and money) to get that done. I'm thinking the walkway and the deck will be a fall project. 
Yea, the nap nanny thing is kind of scary, although we never put it in Oakley's crib, it did seem like he could roll off of it as he got older, so I'm going to go shopping around to see what else is out there. I stopped using the nap nanny when Oakley was getting close to sitting up on his own, so I guess that's why it never seemed dangerous at all to me - it was a life-saver for getting stuff done around the house and for showering!! 

How is everyone else?! Sam - you're getting so close!!!!! Any contractions yet? I swear I'm already getting Braxton hicks but it's probably all in my head. After BD my belly tenses up quite a bit. 

My cold is here with a vengeance today and I'm home from work. Good opportunity for me to catch up on computer work while Oakley is at daycare and I don't have summer students asking me a question every 10 minutes in the lab!! I'm happy to help them but they can be distracting. 

I feel like it's later in the week than it is but happy hump day everyone!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Kels - sorry this has been more drawn out and heavier than it was needing to be. Hope you are feeling a bit better and not as light headed. I agree that the hcg will take a while to come down from 25000. Its hard to look afer toddler never mind having to go through all this pretty much on your own. Sending huge hugs.

Linds - glad the renovations are nearly done, can't wait to see some pics. I hope O's teethi come in pretty quick, has he got his molars yet? B is teeting again, constant excessive dribbling and he has been a bit funny about his foods the last few days. It should be his other bottom teeth (he only has the 2 bottom/4top teeth) but I am thinking it might molars as he is constantly at the back of his gums.

I never got BH with B and I don't think I have so far with this one although I have been getting cramping pain sometimes in the evening but it has been low down like AF (and when my uterus wasn't the size of a basketball!)

Hope you feel better soon although being at home even if still working helps!!

alyssa - not sure if you have started your summer job yet. Will OH come out to visit your or will you get home?

Rach - hows the new job going. The first few days are always strange, trying to find you feet but you'll be great.

Jess - loving the boat pics, she will be a natural sailor.

afm - still 7 days left to wrok but I am really feeling it nom, moreso the difficult sleeping at night than the work. As mentioned above B had been grumpy, tantrum and is off his food a bit which I think is teething but he also has had a cough/cold again.

I have been listening to a natal hypotherapy CD in the eveings with the hope it will help me through a natural birth. I see the consultant next week to talk more about my birth plans.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - how you doing today?? Hope you're OK! When does DH come home??? 

Alyssa - how you doing, hun??

Sam - Oakley is working on his last K9 on the bottom. He has his top front four, top bottom four, all of his first set of molars and now 3 of his K9's - I'm not looking forward to the second year molars - I'm assuming they'll be here any time now although he's been a bit slow with teeth so may be a bit past 2 - although that's less than 2 months away!!!!! But yea - B could be getting molars as they're the next to come in after the front four on top and bottom typically. 
Poor B having another cough/cold! Oakley has officially recovered but I definitely haven't. I kept everyone up all last night with my coughing. I had left the Vick's Vapor Rub in Oakley's room and ended up sneaking in around 2 and that let me go back to sleep, thankfully. But, that means I'm home again - trying to take care of myself as lots of people that have had this virus have ended up with bronchitis and I really don't want it to come to that. I am really missing cold medicine right now though!! 
How exciting you've only one more week of work! My BH don't have any pain associated with them at all, my belly just tightens up really hard and sometimes I wouldn't even notice if I didn't press on my belly. So, maybe you get them and you just don't know.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Girls! 
Sorry I have been MIA! Trying to get lots of last minute stuff done around the house before I go back to work (June 16th - boooo!!!!)

Kelsey - How did it go at the doctor today? Sorry this is dragging out for you. I hope now that you've taken the 3rd pill things will wrap up for you. That MC bleeding is the worst!! Ugh!

Lindsay - sorry you are sick, I hope you had a nice relaxing day at home. Can't wait to see the house pics!!

Rach - did you start your new job yet? If so, how did it go? 

Sam - are you ready!!?? You are almost there. It must be so nice to only have 1 week left of work!

Alyssa - Hope you are doing OK! Did you see the RE yet?

AFM - as I mentioned I go back to work June 16th. I am really starting to dread it and feel emotional about not getting to spend the day with my little angel! She is officially enrolled in school! They were able to get her in on June 16th which is great, I really did not want to have to find something temporary until August. The place we picked is more like a school so the only bad thing is that they have a lot of breaks where we will need other childcare for her but I guess we will probably use our parents for those times. 
Other than that trying to get some last minute things done around the house before I go back. Got of our punch items done, got blinds installed (finally!), ordered some patio furniture, etc. It feels good to finally be getting to the bottom of our list and to the end of this spending spree!!! :wacko: This weekend we are going to head out on the boat (leaving Friday and coming back Sunday) which will be nice. 
Is anyone doing anything special for their OH's (or have in the past). Trying to think of what to do for Chris since its his first fathers day. Got him a cute book he can read to Isabela and a cute frame from Hallmark that will have 9 pics of her in different moods.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - good luck at the docs today! Looks like your temps are back down, so I've got everything crossed for you your hcg has dropped down significantly and you're on your way to starting new! How's the bleeding?? I hope you have some fun weekend plans - you deserve a nice weekend!! 

Jess - You guys sound like us, although I'm sure you've spent way more on your house than we have on ours  From the pics it looks just amazing!! We still needs curtains in our living room, but I'm hesitant to put them up as I don't want Oakley climbing them. The people before us never had curtains but they also never painted their bedroom...even once! It was still the builder primer on the walls, ha! Gosh, it's hard to believe we even bought this place! 
As for Father's day stuff - we just had a BBQ with Kirk's family last year and the year before and I assume we'll probably do the same this year. I'm sure as Oakley gets older, we will do more creative things. We are kind of 'anti-gift' and try to do things together on holidays and birthdays - I would say just take him out on the boat but I guess you guys do that all the time  That would be Kirk's perfect father's day if I had that option!!!! 

AFM - I'm on the upswing today!!! I slept through the night last night with only one or two wake-ups to cough but they coincided with peeing so not too bad. I haven't coughed much at all this morning and one half of my nose is clear! My friend brought by some essential oils to put on my chest at night and during the day, and while I don't really believe in it, I'm giving it a shot! haha I think she had good timing as I was already starting to come around but I'll take it anyway! 
This weekend - Kirk is going to be busy helping family and friends with various stuff so Oakley and I will be taking on getting the house in order and getting groceries and that sort of thing ready for the week. We also got him a water table, so I hope the weather will cooperate to let him use it! Supposed to be in the mid-80's!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess - it'll be tough going back to work for a couple months but you will grow to appreciate getting out of the house and using your mind in a different way than you do at home! I know I'm going to struggle after this little one too. I'm secretly hoping it will take me a long time to get a job


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - Glad you are feeling better and that you got a decent sleep (me too!) it really makes a difference. Can't believe O will be 2 so soon, saying that I can't believe my little man is 1 and a half!. Hope Oakleys teeth pop through quickly for him, I thought the molars were the bad ones, I didn't realise the k9s were just as bad. Oh well only a few left for O and another 12 to go for B!!:wacko:

I hope the weather holds out for you and you get to spend some time outside with his water table, such fun. Our weather is so variable and it seems every time its my day off and we go to the park it rains just as we get there. 

Jess - It will get easier but the first few week will be tough leaving her. I found it bad and B was much older, I would have been worse at that age. As linds says though it is nice to have the balance of work and home, do you have to back full time?

I bought Pete some engraved cufflinks for the first Christmas after B was born and he adores them but for fathers day we just get little things. I bought him and book from B (for B really) with the title 'I love my Daddy' so they can read it together.

Kels - thinking of you today. Hope the appointment goes okay and you get some results.

Hi alyssa, Rach, mar.


----------



## korink26

Lindsay sounds to me like you could still use the nap nanny. Sometimes I just think people don't use common sense with stuff. I just had a little bouncer and it was a god send for me---how I got stuff done. How are you feeling today? What color siding did you go with?
Sam---it's almost the final week for you! Probably will be the longest week of your life :) Did you do a natural birth with B?? You brave/strong girl you, way braver and stronger than I!
Jess---everyday I marked Khloe's bm storage bags and it got closer to my work date, I'd dread it more and more. There wasn't even an ounce of me that looked forward to going back---where I hear some women look forward to having adult time? NOT ME! HA Now that she's older I'm glad to be at work, but at the time I was not ready. But, you will do just fine. That's great she got into school---how did your parents take the news that they wouldn't be babysitting? 
AFM--didn't see the Dr. or anything today, just went for a blood draw and they already called back that my HCG is down to 655---wasn't expecting it so low already! Still bleeding pretty heavy---so ready for it to be done! She said it's normal though and it could go for even a couple more weeks. Lindsay you said you bled pretty good for a week and still a little the 2nd week, so I'm hoping I've only got about a week of this left. Khloe must be getting another molar because the last 2 nights she's whimpered a couple times through out the night, and then around 530ish she's in total meltdown mode. For a couple weeks she had been sleeping in till 700ish if she could, so this weekend I'm dreading the 530 wake up call. Although Ryan's always great about doing the morning shift. It's our 6 year wedding anniversary tomorrow, so my parents are taking her over night (didn't tell her about the teething issue until after she agreed to take her :) ). Probably just do dinner and a movie or something. I don't think we'd bd anyway with all this blood (even though I'm really craving the physical connection--we haven't since I got my BFP) but I forgot to ask my Dr. when it would be ok to again---do you guys know?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, your hcg def got a lot higher than mine though so I don't know if that makes a difference in how long you'll bleed for. My doc told me to wait 2 weeks for anything to up in 'there' but Kirk and I did as soon as the flow was reasonable after about a week or so. Oh you can actually see that cycle on my charts and I recorded BD - Nov. 21st - I could feel my cervix closing back up and figured it was similar to an AF and didn't worry about it - but def your call! Just be careful because I think I literally O'd the day my hcg dropped back down to 0 because that cycle was super short!!
We went with white siding, blackish roof and blue shutters :) I love it!! I will love it even more when there is landscaping! 

Sam - how's it feel to be so close to being off work?? must be excited!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - at least you know how fast your hcg is dropping and hopefully an end to the bleeding. I think the advice is when the bleeding has stopped to avoid infection but like linds say when its light enough like AF and you feel okay then it should be okay. I felt like that after my losses and even after B was born.

Linds - that sounds lovely, what so of lndscaping are you planning to do/look like?

afm - nah not a brave woman at all. I was failed induction, epi ending in emcs with B which I think made bonding and my first few weeks so difficult for me. So this time I am hoping for a natural birth but it depends on my BP behaving although I really don't think I had pre-e last time which led to the induction.

Work toady was good as I had a much better sleep last night but I am beginning to count down the days. The first day I am off my mum is visiting for a long weekend which is nice but I won't be able to relax till she is gone. She isn't very hands on with B so won't get much help there but it'll be nice to have her around.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - glad everything went well with your appt today and HCG is dropping. I don't think your will have the bleeding for to much longer with those numbers. Like the other girls said I think they like you to wait a couple weeks after a MC to BD just to keep the chance of infection down etc. Plus I think you are extra fertile after a MC so be careful if you do. 


Lindsay - glad you are feeling better. It really sucks getting sick when you're preggo and can't take anything. What is a water table? We still need some decorative curtains but at least we finally got blinds. Thankfully there is nobody behind us but I always felt a little uncomfortable BF in my bedroom or family room since it's so open in the back of my house. 

Sam - it's so close for you now! When I go back to work you will be starting your stay at home. I am so jealous!!! I will have to look into that book. I am sure he would like that. 

Rach - we need an update from you on your new job. 

AFM - the parents took the news fine I guess about not baby sitting. I didn't talk to Chris's mom, he did so I guess it was fine. They live so close now that they will probably stop over a lot anyway, which by the way I am finding a bit annoying. Is it wrong for me to feel this way? I want the grandparents to be part of her life but I kinda want my own space to do our own thing as a new family. I have waited so long for this!!! They come over like 3 times a week now and stay for a couple hours each time. That's just not going to work for me when I go back to work and haven't seen her all day!! Ugh!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey - glad to hear HCG is down to 655 already. Sorry you had to go through another dose, but seems like it's taking care of everything. That's great you'll have a night to yourselves tmrw. Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoy yourself. I know it's not fun with all the bleeding, but i think you and Ryan just being in each other's presence in a romantic way is going to help the healing process a whole lot more. He sounds like he's been great through it all and that is wonderful. As far as BD, that's up to y'all. Always thinking of you.

Sam - your work days are numbered... YAY! I bet you can't wait. Not sure how you do it, but you're doing a great job. Try to enjoy yourself and can't wait to see LO when he gets here. Did you decide on a name yet?

Jessie - Really glad daycare was able to get beautiful Isabela in as soon as they did! That will help a lot when you go back to work. I know you'll still worry about her, but i'm happy you found a place you feel comfortable with. Glad yours and Chris' parents took the news good. I can understand where you're irritated with all their company multiple times a week. If it really starts upsetting you, i'd nicely tell them. That's unfortunately the only way they'll get the hint. Love the pictures on facebook of her. Chris seems to be in complete awe with her. It's so heart melting to see how great of a dad he is! He's got a funny sense of humor too! :haha: Ya'll are perfect for each other. Beautiful family.

Lindsay - Really don't know what any of us would do if you weren't in this thread. You're like the glue lol. You seem to have a grip on all our concerns/questions and always make us feel better. :hugs: Hope you have a great weekend. Spending it with little Oakley and the sun sounds perfect. 

Alyssa - hope you are doing okay. I hope the new kitty is adjusting well. 

AFM - i went into work on Monday to find out that i had to leave and come back Wednesday because they couldn't badge me until then. Was such a waste! So i worked Wednesday and was off Thurs and today. I work Sat - Weds this week. So i'll get a good feel of things. My first day wasn't so bad. Seems that i'll like it once i get confident. All the girls are very nice and friendly which helps.
Today i am 26w and i read that the baby's eyes open this week. So i took a flash light and did that trick. It was so neat. He was kicking around lol. I didn't do it very long bcz i was afraid it would be too much, but it was so cute. I keep trying to think of names, but honestly am stuck. I am thinking Dylan will be his name, but we will see! 1 week from today and i'll be in 3rd tri! Viability today is 80-90%!!!!!! Less than 100 days to go! Yippie!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi everyone!!

Kels - hope you had as great of an anniversary weekend as you could have!! I want to hear all about it! Hope your bleeding is pretty much done at this point! Do you have to go back to the docs at all?

Jess - a water table is like an activity center that's kind of like a sandbox but raised up and instead of sand you put water in it and they can squirt water out of a canon (it's pirate themed) and have little boats that float in it and buckets and a thing in the middle that when they pump it, it showers water over the table. It's really cute and Oakley is OBSESSED with water, so it's great for him. 
That's tough with your parents! We had visitors it seemed almost every day for the first month and then it started slowing down. Typically people were pretty good about only staying an hour or so but I found it awkward when I had to pump or something, but it did slow down after a little while. Do they call before they come? If they do, you could just say that you're trying to get Isabela on a new schedule and you'd prefer they come another night or only between the times of ___ to ___. And then if they don't get the point from trying to put them off all the time, then unfortunately you'll just have to be blunt with them. How is the breastfeeding going? Are you still supplementing?

Sam - how are you doing?? I just saw on facebook that Jessie from the other thread that found out she was pregnant the same weekend as you delivered her little boy today!! Sounds like even though he's 5 weeks early that all is perfect in her world :) Soon to be you!! 

Rach - how are you doing?? Sounds like the new job will be a good fit for you when you get more comfortable :) That's great!! It's always tough being the newbie at a job - I always hate feeling like I don't know how to deal with every situation. I've gotten to a point here in my lab that I feel like I'm finally the person everyone comes to to ask questions and I'll be moving on soon and will have to start all over again! 

Alyssa - Saw you had a temp spike on FF - is that O or have you started the pills? When do you start your summer thing? 

AFM - I'm back at work today after taking Wed-Fri off last week. My nose is still runny and I'm a bit run down but overall, I'm definitely better! Playing catch-up here at work, so hoping to have a productive week and get done with this degree soon!!


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls---you were right about the bleeding almost being done! Yesterday still had some red but today it's mainly some brown stretchy cm. THANK GOD, that was an awful 10 days. 
Jessie, I remember our parents/sisters/family coming over constantly after having Khloe. It slows down once she's not so new :) His mom still comes over a lot unannounced, and we've told her repeatedly to PLEASE call---especially like when I was nursing, she'd stop as i was sitting topless in the living room! I'm close enough with my parents that I can just tell them exactly how I feel, but he doesn't have that relationship with his parents. Not to bring it up---but this is your last week, right? Doing anything exciting?
Lindsay I so agree with Rach about you being our glue! You know at least a little bit about EVERYTHING so you always have an answer which is such a relief! You don't know how many times I think of something, and say to myself, "Oh, I'll have to ask LIndsay later" haha! Hope you're feeling better and you made it through your day at work. Khloe has a little sand and water table that she's just starting to understand and she LOVES it. Makes quite the muddy mess, but it's great.
Sam---IT'S THE FINAL COUNT DOWNNNNN!!! Hope your week goes quickly and then you can relax. Will B still go to daycare while you're home on leave? It almost seems necessary because it'd be so hard on you to try and do both!
Rachael so glad that it's going good so far---sometimes your co-workers and really make or break a job.


----------



## confusedprego

You guys are so nice! I hope I'm not know-it-all-ish!! I just do research for a living so when you guys ask questions, if I don't know, I just do what I do every day and find out! haha. Plus, I <3 you guys!! Crazy how long we've all been talking! I love it! 

Alyssa - I'm starting to worry about you! I hope you're doing ok!! I'm still stalking your chart! 

Kels - so glad your bleeding has slowed and will hopefully clear soon - did you have a nice weekend?? 

Sam - I'm curious about the daycare thing too!! Do you plan to still take B?? I'm going to cut Oakley back while I'm home with baby #2 but I can't decide if it's better to cut back in days or cut back in hours he's there a day. That sounds confusing but what I mean is that he goes 4x a week right now from 730-430, so I don't know if I should do 2x a week 8-4 or something to keep him used to full days there, or if I should go down to 4x a week 9-12 (pre-school). Maybe I'll talk to my daycare and see what they suggest. I want to have more time to spend with him but want time to bond with new baby (and get some sleep!). So, I'm curious what your plans are!! 

Jess - I agree with Kels - it definitely does slow down after the first couple months but people do tend to just stop by a lot more. We've been fortunate that everyone seems to call before showing up but they're typically on their way at the time but they seem to always bring food haha so I haven't minded too much! They also definitely do not overstay their welcome. Our biggest problem was when we would go visit family at their houses, when we decided it was time to go, everyone wanted "one last turn" to hold the baby and we'd end up leaving 2hrs later!! 

AFM - doing a bit better today, every day gets a little better with how I'm feeling. I've been getting sinus headaches from all the mucus but overall, I feel pretty good. I feel pretty guilty though, I've cut way back on my soda intake but I pretty much have one soda a day still. I feel super guilty about it but I still don't always feel so great to my stomach and it really helps calm my stomach. I've tried switching to the caffeine free versions and I don't know if it's all in my head but they make me really nauseous. Did all you ladies cut caffeine out completely?


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay at first I didn't have any soda bcz I was so use to being on my new way of living. I didn't drink soda for months but I've slacked A LOT and have had some here and there. I still get all my water in but I am trying to drink just a soda a day. Some days I don't have any but I make up for it in other days. Today I needed some to wake me up. I've been drinking coffee too which I never usr to do. Oh and the chocolate. .... yeah guess i do consume a lot of caffeine.


----------



## korink26

Lindsay what's Oakley's nap schedule like? Ryan's a teacher so home for the summer, but we wanted Khloe to still stay in a routine. So we debated sending her 1 or 2 full days or a couple half days. I decided that she usually naps from 12ish to 2ish so I decided instead of paying for her to nap over 2 hrs, that we'd just pick her up right before nap at noon. no, you are not a know it all--more like a god send most of the time :) Omg, sinus headaches, at least for me, ARE AWFUL! I sometimes can't tell the difference between my sinus headaches and a migraine! In the beginning of my pregnancies I got headaches so I would drink some coffee with some tylenol and it helped. Otherwise, I did switch to caffeine free mountain dew or sprite and tried to cut out the coffee. I'm not sure I'll be so strict with the next baby? Chocolate, now that's another story. I did not even try and cut that out :) If you get headaches by cutting out the caffeine, I wouldn't cut it out. I think that would be more stressfull for the baby than a little caffeine. A soda a day is peanuts.
And yes thanks for asking---I did have a good weekend! We went to dinner for our anniversary, and then thought well if we don't have Khloe maybe we should get some errands done. So we ended up spending some quality time with the people of wal-mart so that we could get some groceries and laundry detergent ect. Didn't get home till 930 and we were beat. Anniversaries just aren't the same anymore---but wouldn't change a thing :)
ALYSSSSAAAAA-----I also am worrying about you, how are you!?!?
Rach---how's the job!?


----------



## confusedprego

I thought I responded last night, but I guess not! 

Yea, I do get headaches when I don't have soda so I think that's why I haven't stopped completely. I'm horrible with soda when I'm not pregnant - I drink way more soda than water, which is terrible but it's definitely my form of coffee!! I'm hoping it won't have an effect on baby boy while breastfeeding him. 

Glad you had a nice weekend! I think everything is different as you get older, haha! Friday nights have become running errands night for us and we end up in bed by 9 usually  

Oakley also naps from 12 or 12:30 to 2-3 so I think I will cut him back to just pre-school (9-12) 3-4x week while I'm home with baby boy 2. That will save us a lot of money, especially since I likely won't have an income :/ Our daycare is right around the corner thank goodness! It's literally a quarter mile from our house so at least it won't take long to go back and forth! 

I'm like you girls and I haven't cut out chocolate at all! That doesn't even cross my mind as an option :) 

Sam - I feel like we need daily check-ins from you now that Jessi on the other thread has had her baby! I'm on high alert!! How are you feeling?

Rach - saw today is your Friday on facebook - any fun 'weekend' plans?? 

AFM - I'm freaking exhausted!! This week seems to be dragging on - probably because I was home Wed-Fri last week so it just seems like it's taking forever!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies

Kels - so glad the bleeding has nearly finished and you had a great anniversary. The odd night out we have had has ended like yours, a visit to the supermarket for shopping!! Sounds like a good plan picking Klhoe up before her nap.

Linds -I was really good with regard caffeine last pg and cut it all out including cokes (but not chocolate!!) but this time I have been slightly more lenient. Still no proper coffee but I have had the odd coke zero (and still having chocolate!!). I do get very bad headaches though when I give up chocolate (when on diets) but after a few days things settle. Glad you are feeling better, I haven't had much sinus problems to compare but it sounds pretty bad. 

As for daycare we are going to keep B in his routine for now, so that means 4 days a week for his benefit and so I can bond and have time with the new baby. I think though after a while once we have routine going I may cut down B hours. 

Rach - I am sure once you get going you'll be great. I hate being new in a job and not knowing what and where things are. Like linds I am the come to person now for certain things and thats great. Hows the bump? Is Andrew feeling movements yet?

Jess - like the other ladies have said things do slow down as baby get older and more often now we go to them but then again we don't get lots of visitors especially unannounced.

Ayssa - hope you are okay.

afm - 4 more days to work. Doubt I'll go early like Jessie!! I had my consultant appointment today at the hospital but ended up seeing the registrar and my Dr at a conference. It started out okay going over my last birth. I was told my vbac chance was about 50% due to age and bmi/previous birth etc. When she started say 'they probably won't let you' was when I started gritting my teeth. However all was okay till I out and out refused cfm. Obviously she told me all the risks I countered with the cochrane review she said that CFM showed the first sign of rupture and that the doppler might only be used every 15 mins therefore missing the first signs and she got a bit defensive and said that I would need to discuss it with the cons as it was 'outwith protocols'. I go back to see him in 2 weeks with a scan before hand (that was never really explained as to why I need the scan but I know she is checking out baby size and placenta.) There was talk of elcs (natural type csection) but I will chat to the cons about that and see what he says.


----------



## MarHunting

hi girls. I've totally been MIA. Look how far along you girls are... that's just wild.

Ariah is amazing and sooooo much fun now! Hard to believe 7.5 months has gone by so quickly.

I finished breast feeding on Sunday and my boobs are killing me. Hoping tomorrow that will ease up a bit more. I've been weening her for a couple weeks but its still tender. 

SAM... you're almost done work! Unreal.

All the best to everyone. xo


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - So exciting you only have 4 (by the time you read this probably only 3) days of work left!! Gosh!! Crazy crazy you'll have two under two soon!! I'm sorry they're not being more cooperative with your birth plans and I really hope you get your vbac! I have a friend that had a C-section first time and had two vaginal births after that and her BMI was on the high side but I think she was below 35 for all of them but it can definitely be done but obviously take into consideration what the docs say, they're just trying to give you the best care! 

Mar - so good to hear from you!! Drying up was the worst! The cabbage thing really works! If you put the cabbage in the fridge and take it off leaf by leaf and put it all over your boobs, it feels sooo good! My mom swears if you take aspirin that it dries you up but I think it just numbs the pain lol. My boobs are already producing that clear milk and I feel like I'm having a let-down every once in a while - freaks me out! 

How's everyone else doing??

AFM - I did a nasal rinse last night and wow...I've def got some sort of infection going on up there but I was able to breathe through both nostrils all last night so I think I'm on the road to recovery!! Assuming I have another week or so but it shouldn't be as bad as what I've had (hopefully!!) 
Little O is in a bit of a rebellious stage right now. He's going through a hitting and kicking and 'no' stage. NOT fun!!! It's pretty frustrating every day when I go to pick him up from daycare hearing about all the disciplining they had to do with him. Don't get me wrong, I'm super thankful that they're disciplining him but I'm just so ready to be past this stage. It's already slowing down at home - it started here about a month before they said anything was going on at daycare - so hopefully it will get better soon! 
As for new baby G - we were watching him flop around last night - we could see him from the outside until he flipped around and I could feel him kicking at my spine. He's up and about this morning - he's already up pretty high! I checked my weight this morning and I've gained 16lbs already...think that's just a 1lb more than they suggest (5lbs in the first tri + 1lb every week after that would put me at 15lbs) but I did start 6lbs lower with this pregnancy than I did with Oakley so I should probably just not really think about it!! 

Happy almost Friday, girls!!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Birthday Rachael! :cake: How is it going with the new job? How are you feeling? 

Kelsey - Glad you had a nice anniversary! How is the bleeding? Did it finally stop? Did you guys decide to get intimate? 

Sam - so exciting you only have a few more days of work!! Are you all ready for your new addition? Is the CFM where they hook the monitor to the baby's head? If so I am not sure why they would need to do that? I had continuous monitoring with Isabela but I think it was using the stress belt. 

Mar - so good to hear from you! We need a pic of Ariah all grown up now!!! Is she crawling yet? I've heard a lot of people swear by the cabbage leaves that Lindsay mentioned as well. 

Lindsay - Happy 23 weeks!!! :yipee: Did you use a kettle for your nasal rinse. I got one of those for Chris last time he was sick and it is so funny to watch! LOL Is O getting to the terrible 2's early? I heard the 3's are the worst. 

Alyssa - you should be off at your summer job now. Hope you are enjoying your time in NYC and the break from TTC. 

AFM - just trying to enjoy my last few days before going back to work on Monday. We are going out on the boat tomorrow and Saturday and will enjoy a quiet father's day at home Sunday. I just discovered a travel bassinet! Have you girls seen this? Babies R Us has it for $40. I was looking for something for the boat because I did not want Isabela sleeping in the bouncer. It is so compact folded and has a little handle to carry it with. I wish I would have known about this before schlepping my pack and play on my last few trips!!! I'll try it this weekend and let you know how it goes. 
As for the visitor situation, I kinda blew up at Chris about it Monday. We went to visit his parents on Sunday with Isabela (his dad had also come over earlier that day) and then on Monday his mom came over again after Chris got home from work. I just couldn't take it anymore. His mom also mentioned to me on Sunday that she was interested in volunteering afternoons at Isabela's day care. I didn't say anything to her about it... but I'm like, we are paying a lot of money to send her there to develop and gain social skills, having her there would be just a crutch for Isabela. It's just too much from them you know. Ugh!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I use the squirt bottle from neti but it's the same idea as the kettle. Kirk thinks I'm crazy for using it and believing in it but it really is a god send when you have sinus headaches! Clears everything out! I was too clogged for a while for it to work but I think it will help clear things along now that my body is starting to clean up! 
We hit the terrible 2's around 18 months, I'd say with Oakley! He's a great kid but he's definitely a stubborn little booger!! I'm going to have my hands full with him probably forever lol. I'm not surprised based on mine and Kirk's personalities as to why he is this way but it's still challenging! I know all two year olds are stubborn but yea...I think this is just the beginning haha. He started throwing tantrums around 18 months where he would literally throw himself on the floor kicking and screaming for 30 minutes at a time. We literally just let him do it and waited it out and they started getting shorter and shorter and he's already cut them out nearly completely - if he's tired we'll still get one or two here or there. BUT - daycare says he's doing that there now, but I'm sure they have their methods for dealing with it. The 'NO' thing is definitely getting on everyone's nerves so we're trying to not say "no" to him at all anymore which is more difficult than it seems. Instead of "no, don't do that" I have to explain "we don't poke the dog in the eye" "it's not nice to throw your food across the room" etc etc. lol 
We never had a travel sleeper but I definitely could see how they would be useful! Especially for a boat! Let me know what you think! 
I feel so badly for you about the unexpected visitors! It should slow down but you definitely need to be very open with Chris and hopefully he can ask his parents to at the VERY least call before they drop in. I'd kind of be surprised if your daycare let your MIL volunteer at the daycare. I think you have to have specific certifications and stuff. It's really sweet of her to want to be so involved but that's kind of a separate thing. Maybe tell her you'd rather save her Isabela time for when you and Chris need a night out or when she's sick and you can't bring her into daycare.


----------



## MarHunting

JESSSSSSSSSSSSS as if you are back to work already?!?! Where has the time gone?
The boobs are still tender but totally going down. Last night at soccer I got a ball right off the nipple and it felt like my boob was going to explode. Here I think I'd be safe with a double bra. lol.

Ari is such a little ham. She's incredible and being a mom is amazing. I'm so blessed.

Not crawling yet but we are really working on it. She's shaking her head no (and for fun), clapping her hands, rolling all over the place and says Dadadadada Dohdohdohdoh doh and something that sounds like OH WOW. haha. I encourage Momamamamamamama and she replies with Dadadada. OF COURSE!
 



Attached Files:







10349946_673303390762_5704375006957300259_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









10383022_672188160692_8427756651464520917_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









10441211_673409962192_1466905764125660221_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3









10445610_673303305932_6481859636821715580_n.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachChica

Mar -she's so grown up already!!! How adorable she is!!! I can't remember for sure, but you are off for a year aren't you? Why did you decide to stop BF now? It's a lot of work I know but I was just wondering. I will definitely do it for 6 months and see how it goes after that. I am hoping it will be easier when I go back to work. We have a mothers room there and I will actually be able to make time to pump! It's hard at home with her because when I get a break from her I am trying to get other things done. 

Lindsay - Wow those temper tantrums do sound rough! Chris isn't very patient, can't wait to see what he's like when Isabela does those! LOL Are you feeling better? Also, we need some house pics!


Happy 35 weeks Sam! How are you feeling? I don't think we've seen a bump pic from you this pregnancy!!! Humpf!!!

Happy 27 weeks Rach! Saw your bump pic on FB. You look great girl. It's nice to get to that point when you definitely look pregnant. 

AFM - no boating today as its been raining a lot and that would be no fun. We are going to see how it is tomorrow and maybe just go for the day. It's that time of year here for us! Ugh!


----------



## babydust818

here's a quickie....


Sam just one more day! unless you get weekends off? I bet you can't wait!!

Lindsay hope you're feeling better. It's so awesome to see baby move around. I can never tell what exactly is going on but I can feel stuff!

Mar your daughter looks exactly like you! she is so cute and looks so grown up! love the pic of her in the pool.

Jess hope everything calms down with the parent situation. That is a little too much about wanting to volunteer at Isabelas daycare. I understand loving your grand child but yikes! Hopefully Chris can talk to her some more and she will be understanding. let me know how the travel bassinet is. I've saw someone on a yard sale site selling one! hope you have clear sails for tmrw!

Kels hope you're recovering well and no more.bleeding. thinking of you!

Alyssa hope all is well....

afm finally in 3rd tri!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 3rd tri Rach!! Amazing to see and you'll soon be counting down the weeks till bubs is here.

Hope today goes okay at work.

Linds - great you get all the movement and can see it all from the outside. Its only in the last couple of weeks for me it has been really noticable from the outside. O tantrums sound bad but totally typical I think. B has been having them for a while but maybe only lasting 5 mins at the most but I think he is working up to longer!! Oh generally just shouts NO at B but I try to say why he isn;t allowed to have/do something, even if they don't quite understand yet I still feel its right than just shouting no with no reason(in their eyes anyway!)

Jess - hope the rain stops a nd you get out on the boat before getting back to work. I can't believe you have to go back already it just doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago she was born.

Mar - Arih is just lovely and so grown up looking for her age. It must be all that hair. We have hair envy!!

Kels - hope you are okay and having a lovely weekend.

Alyssa - hope thinsg are going well with your summer job. Thinking of you.

afm - off weekends so still 2 days to work. I might do a bump shot tomorrow, we'll see. I won't do anything to put me or baby in danger but the culture of monitoring after cs is just outdated. Here in the uk things are better that over there. With everything I have read and researches and online forums some practices over your side are horrific. Finding vbac friendly doctors seems to be a nightmare and even some women, perfectly healthy etc are being threatened with court action, social services if they don;t have a repeat cs. Birth choices are so medically driven now which os something you don;t realize


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, everyone... sorry I've been MIA, I'll explain after I respond to you all!

Jess- I'm so glad you were able to get Isabela into a daycare you're happy with, I'm sure that will make going back to work tomorrow a bit easier. I'm also glad your workplace has mom-friendly policies that allow you to pump at work. I have heard a lot of stories about places that don't make it easy! I'm sorry to hear that your in-laws are being overbearing... I hope Chris can stand up to them for you and you reach an arrangement you are comfortable with. I think sometimes grandparents think they have 'rights,' when actually they have privileges, which can be revoked at any time. I'm sorry it's stressing you out! I hope you enjoyed your first Father's Day.

Kels- I hope you are feeling better physically and emotionally. I'm sorry you had a rougher experience with the misoprostol but glad it seemed to all work in the end. I hope Ryan was able to come home and take some of the burden off of you and that you're enjoying Father's Day today. What kind of teacher is he? (I'm always curious!).

Linds- hope you and baby G are doing well. Sorry about Oakley's tantruming... hopefully he'll move past it quickly. Hope your sinus/cold is doing better also and that you're feeling good. I wouldn't worry at all about your weight, it seems like you're right where you should be. You were also so sick at the beginning of this pregnancy that I'd have been more worried if you weren't gaining sufficiently.

Mar- Ariah is gorgeous. I'm glad you're enjoying her! It seems like the first words I always hear people saying their babies say are either "no" or "dada" but then the rest is close behind and then you can't get them to be quiet! 

Rach- I hope you're enjoying your new job! Are the hours easier? Did you get your insurance worked out?

Sam- You're so close! Enjoy your last little bit of work, I hope it passes quickly! Do you have a lot to do at home before your new one arrives? Have you thought of names yet? I'm sorry you're facing resistance from your doc about vbac, but I'm glad you are advocating for yourself about what kind of monitoring you do and don't want. So often 'protocol' is about what's easiest and most convenient and lowest-risk for THEM as opposed to what's best for you as a mom and your new baby. Glad you're standing up to them!

AFM, I've been in pretty rough shape. After I went to the gyno and got referred to the FS, my depression has kinda spiked... I hadn't been drinking for 9 months and I started again (not a ton until last night, but my tolerance is WAY down... and last night we're not discussing, but I think I got it out of my system!), I haven't been running as much, I haven't been eating well and have lost some weight, etc. 

My temp spike was indeed ovulation, but since we hadn't had sex for several weeks, there wasn't even a 'chance' and I was upset about that, but things have been pretty bad between Rob and I so I think it was good to take a break. He and I have been arguing a lot... he's been pretty bad about taking care of stuff around the house and it's been making me feel like I have to be responsible for both of us, and I've had enough trouble just dealing with myself. We're actually going to seek couples counseling when I get back in August, which I hope helps. I just feel like I'm going through a lot of this alone.

I went to the FS last Tuesday, and they did some initial testing... my ovaries are SUPER CYSTIC (they actually looked like caviar on the ultrasound) and my hormones are, of course, totally crazy. As soon as I get my period I can start birth control, which should help a lot with my mood as well. I liked the person I saw, I think she seems on top of her stuff and apparently she's the one in the practice who deals primarily with PCOS so she's seen a lot of cases like mine. She also told me to stop temping altogether and not to use OPKs because with the hormone profile I have it is just going to stress me out, so that's helped a bit. 

She seems pretty optimistic that it's not a question of "if" for me but "when," both because I'm young (31.5), in good overall health and on the lighter side, and that I was able to get pregnant on my own. Apparently they can't actually use injectables on me because there is a really high risk of ovarian hyperstimulation with the cysts and my AMH (anti-mullerian hormone, mine is very high and indicates FANTASTIC ovarian reserve, but very sensitive to the injectible gonadatropins) so they are going to try a really high dose of clomid for a longer period of time (starting me at 150 mg for 9 days as opposed to the typical 5). They will do bloodwork and ultrasound monitoring on me. I will definitely need a trigger shot as they are concerned at the thickness of the capsule around my ovaries... apparently that's really common in PCOS as well. Depending on the results of my other bloodwork that I have to get done next week, they may put me on baby aspirin and steroids as well to suppress some of my other hormones and make me more responsive to treatment. I'm also still working with insurance to determine what of this is covered (since they can code some of it as treatment for mid-cycle pain from the cysts, at least some of it is), but that's stressful as well.

Things around the house are okay... I've been trying to keep things clean and keep up with the housework just to keep things feeling 'normal.' Mini (new kitty) is doing really well... she is still very skittish and feisty and fights with the other cats but it's getting better every day. We are pretty sure she was abused so we're just trying to be patient with her and build trust slowly. She is so sweet and affectionate when she relaxes so I'm sure she'll get there.

My summer job actually starts on June 25th. I love being in the city and I love that work so I'm pretty excited for it to just happen already! 

In the meantime I'm just winding down my school year (my last day with kiddos is June 24th) and trying to make the end of the year special for my kids. The person who's replacing me is not someone I know but she has a rough reputation in the district so I'm trying to set up as many systems as possible to make the transition okay for my kids. I got my class list for next year and I have some really neat kids in my class, but I'm still pretty sad about having to give up this emotional/behavior class. :-( 

I'll try to be better about responding, I don't want you girls to worry! I've just been finding the board hard to read from the pregnancy end, and all of the LTTTC boards are depressing for the other reason. Ugh, I feel like I don't fit anywhere! Anyway, thanks for your support as always, girls, I couldn't do this without you (even on days when I'm feeling jealous and depressed and bitchy and I don't want to talk to anyone).


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!! 

Alyssa - it is so good to hear from you! I was really worried about you! I totally understand you not feeling like you fit in sometimes but we care about you and hope you'll check in with us whenever you can! I think your doc visit sounds like a huge success!!! I'm so sorry you and Rob are struggling a bit but this type of situation is stressful on everyone, unfortunately! Feel free to vent here all you want in all aspects of your life if it will help you! I know a lot of people that do couple's counseling and it honestly has been super helpful for everyone I've heard talk about it - so I hope you guys have success with it too!! 
I guess you'll be expecting AF pretty soon here if you did in fact O and it's probably better you take the summer to yourself and do the medicated cycle when you get back. I know you would have worried about the cycle being so long otherwise. I think having such a closely monitored cycle will be so good for you! Sounds perfect for you to know what's going on without all the questions of charts and OPKs! Good luck with the insurance! I bet they can chart things in ways that will make it more manageable for you! 
Glad to hear your kitty is adjusting - we had a kitty that we got and when she was found, her eyes were infected shut, so she had some vision and MAJOR trust issues! She only ever adjusted to me but that's because I had her from a kitten - she never took to Kirk but he showed up when she was a few years old, so it was tough on her. But, she was probably the best cat ever to me  

Mar - Don't worry about the dadada thing - Oakley could say "daddy" and "darby" FAR before he said "mama" but now the only thing out of his mouth is "mama? mama? mama?" he's like a broken record haha. Although, when Kirk isn't home he's always saying "daddy go? daddy go?" meaning "where did he go?" haha. 
How are the boobs doing?? Probably a lot better by now!

Sam - I've heard it depends on the doctor around here, but yea, they can be difficult about vbac around here. I know a friend of mine had to switch doctors to be able to try vaginal and she's done 2 vaginal births since her first C-section with no issues at all, so keep it up while still keeping their suggestions in mind, of course! any names? or you're keeping it a secret?

Rach - welcome to the third trimester! time flies!! How's the job going?? will they be able to keep your position at the front desk once baby boy is born?? name developments?? 

Kels - how you doing?? I haven't checked your chart in a little while - hope everything has resolved!! Looking forward to August for both you and Alyssa!!

AFM - I think my cold is all gone with just a little residual nose runniness but might just be allergies/pregnancy. We had a nice father's day yesterday except for a trip to Wal-Mart with little O that was not so fun for me but overall it was a good weekend. I got a lot of questions about when I'll be done with school and that was giving me a lot of anxiety but I need to stop rushing myself so I don't totally burn out. 
I'm sure I missed someone or something but I should get to work! Hope everyone is doing great! 

Oh yea - I posted pics of the house on Facebook! Let me know if you didn't see them and I'll put up a link or something :) It's so nice to see the before and after's!!


----------



## korink26

Jess thinking of you today on your first day back!!! I'm sure you'll have even less time on here now, but when you get a chance let us know how it went. Are you still going to try and pump at work? Woops, maybe I should read all posts before trying to reply! I see you will pump at work. Now that you say it, that reminds me that I found it easier at work too because it was uninterrupted time for me to do it while at home I had to worry about her needing me. I only did it on my lunch---my let down was so awful that I would never have been able to on my 15 min. break. I have a friend who takes her 15 min. breaks and pumps like 12 oz! I could only wish!
Sam, you should be done now---so hope you're getting some "you" time before the baby comes! How are you feeling?
Lindsay--Khloe is already starting her little tantrums---our family always says it's the Irish coming out in her. I was the spunkiest kid that challenged every rule there is, so I'm just hoping she doesn't go that extreme. I feel like we're handling them wrong though because when we're out I'm so embarrassed I just let her get what she wants or quick pick her up and take her out instead of letting her tantrum it out (which I always swore I wouldn't care what people thought and just her tantrum until she's done). Ryan and I have both tried my Neti pot, and we've never gotten it to work! Maybe we wait until we're too blocked though...What's the neti bottle? Maybe I should try something like that...And how are you feeling mamma?? Your house looks awesome---love the look through window you added in the living room/kitchen. 
Mar Ari is beautiful! Khloe said dadda way long before momma came along. Actually I think a lot of other words came before momma...what some stinkers. When I decided to stop nursing/pumping I thought I'd go cold turkey but it was just too painful. So before bed I decided to pump and then after that I never needed to again. But, at that point I was only pumping 2x a day so my flow probably wasn't very high. The soccer ball story gave me a little chuckle, sorry :)
Rach your bump is adorable! What did you end up deciding with insurance?
Alyssa--I've missed you so! So sorry to hear everything going on---I think fertility affects both couples, but really seems to primarily affect us. I found myself smiling though reading about your fs appt, because everything just sounded so great for you! This Dr. sounds amazing and like she has a total handle on your situation and that she's not phased by it at all. I'M REALLY EXCITED ABOUT WHAT THIS MEANS FOR YOU! I think starting this summer job will be just what you need to pick your spirits up, and the break from Rob will be also wonderful. Give you a chance to miss each other and the counseling sounds great. So happy to hear you're both willing to fight for your relationship---sounds like you guys are stronger than you might think. I understand it being hard to read our posts sometimes, so only come when you feel like it. we'll understand :)


----------



## korink26

Oh and yes my bleeding has been stopped for a bit now, had another blood draw on Friday but they STILL haven't called with my hcg numbers. Because my temps have been pre ov temps I'm hoping I'm at 0 already, but everywhere online made it sound like it takes at least 4ish weeks for them to be 0. Who knows!?


----------



## babydust818

Sam - just one more day after today!!! WEEE!! Hope to see a bump shot soon! Not much longer!

Alyssa - very happy to hear from you. Sounds like your FS appt went great. Sounds like you are finally getting some more answers. What is even better is they are specialized in this so they do know what they're talking about. After all of this you will be pregnant and have your baby in your arms. I'm sorry you have to go through all this just to get your rainbow, but it's going to be worth it. Sounds like they're heading down the right path with more answers for you. I know it's still irritating for you, but with time you're going to find out exactly what the problem is and they're going to fix it. I think this summer job is what you need right now to help get your mind off of things. Sounds like something you're really looking forward to doing and will help your body a lot to take some stress off. I'm glad your kitty is adjusting to the other cats. It makes me so sad she was abused in her earlier years :(She is in great hands now. You're a great fur mommy!! <3

Lindsay the pics of your house look great! Your house is beautiful. I love it. Did you say Kirk did all that? He is a miracle worker with those hands of his! lol. Something i couldn't do. What happened at Walmart with Oakley? glad your'e feeling better.

Jess - hope you had a great trip on the boat this weekend. Sorry you're back to work today. Hope it is a good day for you. Isabela is in great hands <3 

Kelsey glad the bleeding has stopped. I hope your hCG is back to 0 or pretty damn close to it. Miscarriages are hard enough as it is, but having to wait for all the bleeding to stop and numbers to drop is agonizing. Love the pics of you, ryan and khloe on facebook! She is such a doll baby. Her eyes are sooo beautiful! She looks exactly like you. Such a pretty girl!

AFM i'm working a different shift this week and next. I was working 7a-330p, but now it's 2p-1030p. Yuck. Had my first shitty customer yesterday. It sucks because my hormones are crazy and i just want to flip out, but i can't LOL. Andrew and i have been arguing a lot lately. I know it's because i am so sensitive right now and that is not an excuse to be so mean to him. I was just pissed off bcz i didn't receive a card, cake or present for my birthday. I know i sound greedy, but i felt so unappreciated. His dad forgot it was my bday and never said anything to me. Yeah, all this little crap makes me soo sensitive lol. Just to know 3 more months... YIKES! Gonna try to watch my emotions and filter them. So hard though. I haven't got my insurance worked out yet. Supposedly i'm still covered on mine until end of June. I'm waiting for a certificate of coverage from my insurance company to give to Andrew's, but they can't give it to me bcz my coverage hasn't ended yet or some shit. Ugh. Well better go. Got to leave in about an hour for work. I'll talk to you girls soon!


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - honestly, in public - Oakley wins 85% of the time and that 15% of the time that he doesn't, is VERY recently. It hasn't been until recently that I can tell he knows he's doing something wrong, so it was pointless to fight with him in public before. Now, I can tell in his eyes he knows exactly what he's doing wrong and I can negotiate with him. Like - I can say 'do you want a popsicle when we get home?' and if he says yes (which he always does) - I can say 'then you need to stop doing blahblahblah' and he gets it and sometimes it works and other times he just gets pissed off haha. I only let the tantrums run their course at home, but that was typically where the full blown tantrums would happen. He was OBSESSED with our freezer for a long time and just wanted to eat popsicles and stare into the freezer for hours on end and would pull and scream on the freezer door for practically an afternoon haha but thanks to our patience, he seems to have given up on it (for the most part). So, for the time being - I think it's OK to let Khloe win in public and you'll start to see the opportunities to fight your battles as she starts to understand more. 

Rach - glad your job is going well - crappy customers are bound to happen! Ugh! I'm relieved to be out of the customer service field but I feel like the skills I learned were really useful for everything! 
Wal-Mart was pretty bad, haha. Well, first of all, Oakley REFUSES to sit in the cart or a stroller or anything I can push him in. Recently I've figured out he'll sit in the cart but only if he faces away from me and since he's so super skinny, he can kind of sit sideways and face away from me and he's happy. I just have a hard time shopping because I can't walk away from the cart. Anyway - he wouldn't even do that so I had him in the big section of the cart and my mom was with me and put a bag of mini reese's in the cart and he was asking for some and I told him not until we left the store and it was just all out hell from there with him screaming. I had to take him to the bathroom to let him scream it out a bit and then he did calm down but wouldn't go anywhere unless I carried him. So, thankfully my mom was there and could push the cart for me but I had people coming up to me saying "oh look who calmed down! good thing he's cute!" kinda thing so he was definitely making a scene!! and I hope no one will judge me for putting him in the cart all the ways the cart tells you not to but *sigh* I have to try to get some shopping done as quickly as possible! I never leave his side!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kirk and I did everything for the house except the most recent outside siding/roofing. It would've taken too long and was more financially reasonable to have someone else do it. Thanks for all the compliments! It's been a complete transformation with this house, it's crazy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls.

Alyssa - so sorry things haven't been great with you and Rob. Even in the best of relationships we have ups and downs but add on a house move and TTC after a loss. With everything that has been happening no wonder things have been getting too much but the appointment with the fs sounds sooo promising. She sounds the perfect dr for oyu and knows where to go and how to get your rainbow. I hope the summer job is great.

Linds - the house looks fantastic. The before and after pics are just amazing, you both have done such a wonderful job. Luckily B hasn't really had much of a melt down in public yet, not looking forward to that day. I doubt anyone would judge you for putting O in the main trolley and those that might probably have never had kids.

Kels - Glad the bleeding has stopped. I hope they get back to you with the hcg just for your peace of mind and so you know whats going on. I love the pics on Fb, Khloes hair is so long!!

Rach - glad the job is going okay and for getting through your first stroppy customer. TBH I would be very mad and upset for not getting anything for your birthday, even just a card. OH forgot mothers day last year/didn't even enter his head I was a mummy (my first one) and I was distraught. So its not just your hormones. Sorry the insurance people are still being a pain, hopefully though it'll be sorted soon.

Mar - B did actually mummmmm before dad but that didn't last long and now its DADDDD, Daddddy for everything - grrr so annoying. He'll even say quack quack before mum.

Jess - Hope today goes okay and that little Isabella is having a nioce first day in school. Do you get chance to ring up to see how she is> My nursery used to send me photos on my mobile!

afm -OH had to take today off work as B had a bad night and had a temp this morning of 38.3oc. He has been very clingy and cuddly which isn't really him. He has 2 lots of calpol and 1 dose of ibuprofen to bring his temp down. I think he might have a sore throat as his chat/cough sounds different. He has seemed a bit brighter this afternoon but has been cough lots since going to bed tonight. OH will have tomorrow off if needed as it will be my last day at work.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - hope yesterday went OK for you! I bet Isabela is young enough that she doesn't even cry when you leave - that was the worst for me! Now Oakley blows me kisses as I'm leaving, haha. 

Sam - I get so embarrassed every time O has a meltdown in public but then I remind myself that everyone around me probably just feels bad for me and to just try to not worry about it...and if they are annoyed by it - well then they don't have kids and they can just get over it! ha! 
Poor B being sick!! That boy is going to have the immune system of an Ox (assuming they have as strong of immune systems as their bodies!). Happy last day of work though!! I can't wait to see pics of your new bundle!! He'll be here before we know it!!


----------



## korink26

Aww Rach those shitty customers suck--def. want to throat punch them! Having preg hormones can't make it any better. And girl, pregnant or not, I LOVE my birthday and would be TICKED if it wasn't acknowledged! Hopefully you gave him enough of a piece of your mind, that he won't make that mistake again.
Aww Sam hope B feels better fast! And I hope even more that you don't catch it--that's the last thing you need. 
Khloe's meltdowns have been most apparent when we try and go out to eat. I actually dread going out to eat, because she HATES sitting in her high chair and it's total meltdown when we try and make her. although this past weekend for father's day we went to 2 diff. restraunts and she was ok at both sitting in her chair. But Lindsay like you, she hates to be strapped into a cart or her stroller---so that sometimes starts the tantrum. She's just not old enough to reason with yet, so I feel like I can't let her cry it out just yet. Find it so funny how much our kids are alike, and probably most kids, but when it's your kid doing it you feel like yours is the only one!!
Jess---how did it go yesterday! Will you always be the one to drop her off?
AFM-nurse finally called and my hcg was 57. Darnit, was hoping for lower. Did you guys pay any attention to how soon AF started after it dropping to 0? I get conflicting info if you OV when it hits 0 or if AF starts when you hit 0, and actually maybe that's because everybody is just diff.


----------



## confusedprego

For me - I O'd both times when I hit 0 but I've heard for others that it triggered AF, so I think it's different for everyone. Do you know what happened with your first loss? 
You're lucky you can even get Khloe in a high chair - Oakley completely refuses to the point where even if we can't get a booth, he has to sit in his own chair or on my lap lol. He does really good honestly when we give him that freedom - until the end of dinner when he wants to get down and run around but he's also getting to an age where it's easier to entertain him with crayons and activities. I completely dreaded going out to eat for a while with him until he figured out how to color/entertain himself!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick post to say hello... I'm actually in our mothers room at work pumping! Lol! Sounds like Isabela did well on her first day, so they said. Not sure if they were just being nice :winkwink: I was so busy at work that it kept my mind off of missing her most of the day. They did send a couple pics and an update which was nice. One pic was of her in the crib sleeping which made me feel a little sad that she was all alone. 
Both times I've dropped her off she was sleeping so that was nice. 

I'll update more later!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw! Glad Isabela is transitioning well so far! If she's sleeping at daycare, it can't be that bad, right?!  You're almost through your first week! How do you feel so far about it?? I go through stages where I feel like it's a good thing Oakley is in daycare and then I feel so guilty about how much time he spends there but he honestly has learned so much with them that I don't think he would know yet if he were home with me all day, so it is definitely good! There are lots of days that he doesn't want to leave so I know he's happy there and I'm sure Isabela will be the same! 

I got a phonecall today from Oakley's daycare and they're moving him out of the Infant/Toddler room starting this afternoon and is moving in with the 2's/3's room. I'm a bit nervous for him but I understand why they're doing it early for him. Now that it's summer time, there are much fewer kids at the daycare and he's been switched back into the Infant room and has actually been sleeping in a crib instead of a cot for the last couple days and they're worried it will be difficult for him to switch back. They also have 'tested' him lately and he has reached all of the academic marks for being in the 2's room - knows all his letters, numbers, and shapes and he socializes well with the 2's when they have outside play time. The only thing I really worry about is that he can be really shy and he may not 'take' to the new teachers well. They said he'll get transitioned with a teacher he knows for the first month over there, and they hope by then that he will have bonded with his other teachers. We'll see!! I'll let you guys know how Monday's drop off goes! 

I feel like it's the weekend as I'm home writing today and tomorrow but happy almost Friday to everyone! We find out the gender of Kirk's brother's baby tomorrow - I can not wait!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Awwww Lindsay - I can understand your concern about him moving up but how great that he's so advanced already!!! Sounds like he's a smart cookie!! I am sure if they've watched him socialize well with the older kids he'll do well with the change and it's great they have a teacher he's familiar with helping with the transition! 

Alyssa - so sorry you are having such a tough time. Don't feel like you are going through this alone... We are here for you to vent and help you get through this! It sounds like you are in great hands with your new doctor. I am so happy you are finally seeing a specialist. It's a long process but hang in there! It sounds like you have a motivated doctor and you will be on your way to getting your rainbow in no time!! So jealous about your trip to NYC. Are you staying in the city? When you go do you stay at a hotel or does the school have something set up? 

Rach - how is your new job going? It's good you are still on your insurance through the end of the month. I hope something opens up for you soon to get more hours. How long are you planning to take off for maternity leave? Anymore thoughts on names for your little man? The shitty customers definitely do suck but like Lindsay said, the skills you learn from dealing with that are so valuable!!! 

Kelsey - how are you feeling? Any sign of AF? When will you start trying again. Love your family photo on FB! 

Sam - you should be home now!!! How are you feeling? You're almost there? Are you ready? What theme did you decide to go with this time? Have you decided on a name yet? 

AFM - so far Isabela seems to be doing well at daycare. Although yesterday she had a huge blow out right after I dropped her off, I've never seen anything like it!! :wacko: Work is going ok although we are going into a quarter end so next week might be nuts. Anyone have any plans for the 4th? It's nice that it falls on a Friday this year. We are going to try to head out on the boat to see the fireworks.


----------



## korink26

Hi girls!! Lindsay---what a smarty pants you have! :) I was so worried when they moved Khloe out of the baby room---but it's been amazing! Only thing I worry---she still doesn't seem to show much interest in the other kids? She's usually exploring or playing alone when I get there. We went for a play date last weekend and she was SUPER shy and didn't really like the others to get too close---one girl was about a year older though and the other was 9 months---so one wasn't much fun and the other was bouncing all over the place and Khloe was intimidated...
Did you find out the gender yet of your niece/nephew?!
Jessie---yahoo for your first week almost being done! haha to the blowout, Khloe I guess had awful diapers 2 days ago, they asked if she ate a dead cow! lol Work being nuts will keep your mind off Isabela and make he day go fast. Pumping at work is still going good? Do you have total privacy or are you in there with other mother's?
AFM--HAND FOOT AND MOUTH DISEASE IS GOING AROUND LIKE WILD FIRE IN KHLOE'S ROOM AT DAYCARE!!!!! aahhh! Like I'm seriously freaking out, it sounds so awful for them to handle...the kids that have it aren't eating for a week and losing a bunch of weight :( :( I found out first on Wednesday when I picked her up--but the kids were already getting sick with it the Thursday before so I'm sure she's already been exposed. I kept her out of daycare yesterday and today--I worry I'm just delaying the inevitable. Lindsay---I've been dying to ask---how long do you think the germs will stick around?? Like if there's no kids there this whole weekend, would the germs still be active on everything Monday? Ugg...downside of daycare is the sickness....


----------



## confusedprego

lol Jess - the blowouts only get worse and have worse timing too, it seems! Once they start getting solid foods in them it seems to get better and then you'll get the random days of pure nastiness haha. Breatfed baby poop is so much better haha. I just ordered new cloth diapers for baby #2 that are a bit smaller as we had issues with Oakley leaking out due to his skinny skinny thighs! Glad she seems to be doing well at daycare!! That's awesome! 

Kels - I wouldn't worry about Khloe not socializing. It took Oakley a while to connect with the other kids. The only kids he connects with in the 2's room right now are the ones he had spent some time with in the toddler room that 'moved up' before him. Some days I come in and Oakley will be with the teachers (they'll be carrying him around because he's kind of clingy) or he'll be running around the room like a maniac or sitting around with his two friends he's made. I don't know that he'll connect as well with the kids in the 2's room since there are so many more of them. He only had at most 3 or 4 kids with him in the toddler room at a time, whereas I think there are up to 10 of them in the 2's room - which means MORE GERMS that I'm not looking forward to. Speaking of germs - Most viruses (like foot and mouth disease) can only live on surfaces for 24hrs and very few can live up to 72hrs. I'm sure she's already been exposed but it is probably better you kept her out for a few days as her body may be able to fight off a low exposure but not repeated. I'm not sure about the 'incubation' period of foot and mouth - meaning how long after infection will symptoms appear but I would think if you make it through the weekend without symptoms, she's probably been spared!!! :) It really is the worst thing about daycare! Lots of great things but that is a major downfall! My BIL's baby is at a daycare that is in a woman's house with only two other kids, so he doesn't get sick nearly as often as Oakley but he doesn't get as much of the educational stuff that Oakley does. Pros and Cons, I suppose!! 

I'll find out the gender of Oakley and Baby G #2's cousin in less than an hour!!! I can't waitttttttt - O was good and went down for an early nap for me today so we could go out to lunch to celebrate the other new Baby G's gender with his cousin, Cash! :)


----------



## confusedprego

The verdict is in and Oakley is going to have another baby BOY cousin!! The G boys are taking over!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - we have a pretty nice mothers room at work. It's a small room with a comfy chair, sink area, small refrigerator, magazines etc. You are in there alone and book your time there similar to the way you would book a conference room in Outlook. Pumping is going well I guess. It's nice to actually have the time to pump now that I didn't really have at home. I am pumping twice at work every 4 hours for 20 minutes so I am hoping to be able to be able to increase my supply some. I am only getting about 4.5 ounces all day :( It's basically covering 1 of the 3 bottles I prepare for her to have a daycare the next day (at work). When I get home I usually breast feed her with maybe about 2 ounces of supplementing here and there. I have just about cut out the supplementing at night now as the BF seems to be enough during that feeding. I thought about trying to get in a 3rd pumping session at work but I would probably need to do that at lunch and I don't know if they would want someone making the room smell like food. 

Oh I've been meaning to ask you girls, how long did it take for you to get your first AF. I know BF can delay it a bit but I am hoping I don't have a surprise at work.


----------



## korink26

That's so awesome because they're all so close in age!!!! Khloe has nobody on either side :(
Thank you so much for the info on the germs---I knew you'd know! Pray we make it through the weekend :)


----------



## korink26

woops, we were posting at the same time Jessie! I would think others do it on lunch---I had to do it on my lunch because I didn't let down fast enough to do it on my shorter breaks. 
Oh I'm trying to think when AF returned----between 4-6 months I think??? I'd have to look at my notes and see if I mentioned it. I remember being disappointed and had hoped it would stay away longer. Oh and you had asked about my current AF situation---and no such luck. My temps have been all over the place but yesterday I had some watery cm and a temp super drop. I don't generally temp on the weekends, but I may tomorrow because if my temp is up again I'd say yesterday I OV'd. (was hoping I'd be one of them that gets AF when hcg gets to 0, but I think I might be one of the OV'ing ones).


----------



## BeachChica

So Kelsey when you mention the let down, is that for the milk to actually start flowing? Mine starts within a couple minutes but just not getting a lot to come out.


----------



## korink26

Yep, for it to start coming out. It would start with a dribble and then probably after a good 5 min. it would first start coming out steady. Then it would take me about 20-30 min. to get about 6 oz. When I would nurse KHloe directly I would get more of the "feeling/sensation" of letdown that people spoke about, but not so much while I pumped.
I just think you're doing great---try not to stress about it. You're giving her enough BM to give her those bonus nutrients! I tell myself with the next one I'm going to try and not stress myself so much about the amount of milk I'm getting and to just be ok with the supplementation.


----------



## korink26

Oh and have you tried different size nipple shields? I swear I was using the wrong size for the first couple months.


----------



## confusedprego

When I pumped - I could probably take someone's eye out with the stream..it was insane. I overflowed the 5 ounce bottles on each side in less than 10 min. I definitely need to try to have this baby set the amount and not pump for a few weeks. I bet you're making a lot more than you think and you're just not having a real let-down with the pump. I think you're doing great regardless of supplementing or not - those antibodies and extra nutrients Isabela is getting are great! Have you tried reading a book or anything while you're pumping? They even say looking at a picture of your baby can help with the milk production too. 
As for AF - I really didn't get AF at all because I got mirena put in at 8 weeks post-partum and I had been breastfeeding before that so I hadn't gotten it yet. I bet Sam will have some advice on that one too. 
Kels is right about the nipple shield too - make sure you have the right size!! it can make a huge difference!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks girls for the help! I do look at pics of her and scan through the iPad while pumping. Hopefully that will help. How do I know if I am using the wrong size nipple shield?


----------



## confusedprego

They have little diagrams online that show you how your boob should look in the shield lol I know that sounds awkward but that was the only way that I knew what size was right. Mine thankfully came with two sizes. The right size helps to stimulate the glands more efficiently. 

I'll post more later - late for a meeting!


----------



## BeachChica

Ok I looked at the diagrams and I think I am using the wrong size!! Ugh!! I have a lot of room on the sides when my nipple is pulled in to the shield so I think I need a smaller one!! I hope that wasn't the cause of my low milk supply!! :( When you see the lactation specialist at the hospital they should really measure you for this as it sounds like using the wrong size could definitely contribute to discomfort and supply!!!
I looked at Target and Babies R Us yesterday and they didn't have the 21mm so I am going to the hospital today at lunch to get one.


----------



## confusedprego

How frustrating, Jess! They really should advise people on what size to get! I found it very confusing and was thankful I had two different sizes to start with as I don't think I would have paid attention to the diagrams otherwise. How's your second week of work going? 

I had a bachelorette party this past weekend up in NJ so I'm a bit exhausted right now. We stayed out in NYC until 3AM on Saturday night and had to get up the next day for the bridal shower and then I drove straight home from the shower, so I'm a bit exhausted! I had a bit of a meltdown on the way home because I thought I wasn't going to make it home in time to put Oakley to bed due to traffic and a very slow pee break due to everyone else getting off during traffic haha. Kirk kept him up for me though but that just led to a difficult settling period for him, ohwell!! I had a lot of fun at the party but felt a bit like a science project - all the girls there are very newly married or soon-to-be brides and were just asking a million +1 questions about pregnancy and were just shocked I even came to the bachelorette, etc, etc. Which I found funny because they seem to think your life stops when you get pregnant, so maybe I was a good influence on them. My pelvic bone was definitely sore after dancing all night though haha. But, I won't tell them that!!

How is everyone else doing?? 

Kels - your chart seems to look like you'll be O'ing or have already O'd! I bet you can't wait for AF to get onto the next cycle!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Lots to say from me but I'll leave that till later. 

Jess - why do you all wear nipple shields? Its kinda discouraged here (although I did use one for a few weeks due to pain) as they say is doesn't help effective milk production as much as direct mouth to nipple. There are supposedly lots of things going on in babies mouths that can influence mums milk production and milk constitution depending on illness etc. I got told all this at the bf support group I used to go to. Either way you are doing a great job with bf and pumping Jess. I found the pumping to be so hard and can't imagine doing it a work, I'd have a dribble after 15 mins! I could squirt milk out initially but that slowed so I think I had a fast let down as it sometimes would come out of Benjamins nose before it slowed and he got a good sucking rhythm going! I never felt the letdown that some people say they feel but obviously B was getting enough.

As for AF I think mine first came back just before 4 months but the first one was more like spotting for a couple of days than actual AF and then they just got a bit heavier and longer till it was proper AF by 7 months. My cycles started a bit longer (33-34 days) than gradually reduced bat to my normal 28. I know you haven't asked but I don't think I started to ov etc till about 7-8 months, I wasn't monitoring etc but just going by ov type symptoms.

Linds - lol about not being able to go out when your pg. Don't you know you should be chained to the house!! Glad you had a such a fab time. Yay for O (and bump) having a male cousin to play with. Lots of boys going about again!!! Happy V day!! Can't believe your are nearly 25 weeks already!

Kels - saw on FB Poor Klhoe has the HFM virus. Hope you are both okay and it passes quickly for both of you 

Rach - hope yoiu are settling in well and the new job is just right for you. Anymore appointments coming up? Is the insurance things sorted now?

Alyssa - hope your summer job is going well. Will you head home/will Rob visit for a weekend?

Hi Mar.


----------



## pinksmarties

afm - just over a week ago (sunday) B started to get a high temp that needed calpol and ibuprofen to keep down, he wasn't a well boy so Pete had the monday off work to look after him as Mon/tues was my last 2 days at work. I was off with him Wednesday as per usual and he still wasn't great but his temp was more normal but then but he has been extremely clingy still and just not his energetic self. My mum also came up that day for the long weekend (which I know lots of other people would be grateful for but my mum isn't really hands on at all with B). Anyway his nappies started getting worse, lots of them and really liquidy/mucus-y s/ and really burning his bum to the point the was crying when pooping so I got him seen by the Dr and all checked out (ears, throat, chest, tummy) all okay so the Dr just said it was probably a bad virus just working through his system (which I kinda thought it was anyway).

He has picked up now but Friday and the weekend he seemd to morph into a different child. Massive temper tantrums and has started lashing out and hitting me (only me) when I pick him up to do something or stop him doing something he shouldn't. It was really hard for me emotionally as Mum was saying things (from the beginning) that just made me feel like a crap mum and then B new behavior on top of that (and my hormones) was just getting to me.

I know he has been ill but it was such a dramatic change in him. He wouldn't do it with his dad. So tbh The weekend was just awful as I felt judged by mum and rubbish as a mum. However, he went back to nursery yesterday and he seems so much happier in him self, he still has this new wilfullness, pushing hands away if you are doing something he doesn't want like (like wiping his constant snotty nose) but I know most of this is normal emotional development.

We had our first parents evening at the nursery last night and got to see his development folder that they fill in when he does certain things appropriate for his age e.g communication skills, playing with other, concern for other, behaviour (he has a bit of the sections for 24-36 month old bit filled in for that already - the testing boundaries bit!!) We got to see some pics that they take of the him and the children doing different activities which was fab to see.

Now I am off and mum is away home I can do bits of things around the house etc done before new baby arrive. I have the dentist and hairdressers booked, got the gas man coming to check the boiler, the appointment with the consultant and scan tomorrow and a play date on Friday for B.

Sorry for the long me post just needed to get it all out.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - that is funny that the girls didn't expect you out being pregnant. Glad you had a good time! 

Sam - sorry you had a tough time with B and sounds like your mom didn't help. My mom already mentions Isabela's temper tantrums when she's upset and starts throwing her arms and arching her back so I can only imagine that I would get the same comments too. I don't think parents really understand, or maybe they forget, that this is all normal for them. Keep your head up, you are doing great as a mom and this time period will pass!!!

Kelsey - saw your FB post!! Ugh! Sorry Khloe is feeling so bad!!! How long does this virus take to run it's course? Are there meds she's taking? 

Rach - how are you feeling? Are you getting things ready? I saw your posts about your showers? Have you had one yet or started to get some baby gifts? 


Thanks for your help with the shield girls! Sam - this is really the flange for the breast pump that I am referring to, not the shields people wear when they nurse. I went yesterday at lunch and got measured and they said I definitely need the 21mm size. They said I should see a increase in the next 5-7 days so we'll see.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Sam! I'm so sorry you had that kind of weekend with B but I hate to say it, it may be a new pattern developing. I know you don't want to hear that but we are just now passing the 'hitting' stage with Oakley - although if I spend a few days in a row with him, it starts back up again. It definitely started with just me and has always been more towards me than anyone else and made me feel like the worst mom ever!! I didn't understand why he would hit me when I took something away from him but not Kirk, but within a few weeks, he started doing it to Kirk too. I know that they're young but as soon as he hits (or kicks) me, we take him straight to his room telling him over and over "you don't hit (or kick) mommy (or daddy, or darby lol)" and tell him he needs to think about what he did and we'll be back in when he's ready to say he's sorry. I've been leaving him in his room longer now but at first we only did probably 20-30 seconds of him in his room by himself. We're up to a few minutes now and as soon as I open that door he typically runs up to me and hugs me and says sorry. I had to do this sometimes more than 10-15x in a day because he was hitting me so frequently - it was EXHAUSTING. Now, he will hit himself sort of thing or whatever the item in question is but has mostly stopped hitting me. 
If Oakley doesn't want something, he will push it away and say "No!" so we've been trying to not use the word "no" around him because it seems to be his favorite word - even daycare comments about it all the time, so I know it's a problem but I'm sure it's just a stage we need to work through, just like everything else. 
Awesome that B is hitting 24-36month milestones!! That's nice they have a chart for that! Oakley has a portfolio but I've never seen it. They talk about how they have pictures of him kissing the girls in his group...I'm in trouble with him!!! haha 
You starting to feel close to being ready for baby #2 in life and physically?? 

I got to see baby #2 today - he's looking good. They told me I could slow down on my weight gain but to not worry about it too much. Just try to stay healthy. I gained quite a bit in the last month or so - I think because I'm finally feeling like eating again that I'm just eating everything in sight! I guess that's what I get for asking if my weight was OK though - she wouldn't have said anything if I didn't bring it up. She said I've gained 17lbs and they only want me to gain 25lbs - is prob going to be more than that!!!! oops! I gained 46 with Oakley....soooo....maybe my goal should be like 30?? I got a good face picture of new baby so I'll post that after this. 

Kels - I'm so sorry Khloe got the HFM virus!! Poor little booger!! I hope she has a speedy recovery!! 

Alyssa - get AF yet?? You in NYC now?


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - we posted at the same time! Glad you got the right size! I hear it can make a huge difference and I noticed a big difference when I used the wrong size, so I've got everything crossed for you it will be exactly what you need!!

Baby boy G #2 attached (I hope!)
 



Attached Files:







25wks5daysJune252014.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

hey girls... quick question. did any of you get a vaccine for tetanus, whopping cough and diphtheria? otherwise known as tdap? my drs office just gave me one.


----------



## babydust818

aww Lindsay he is precious! I will update on everyone later


----------



## confusedprego

They gave me my TDAP shot in the hospital the day after Oakley was born. My office preferred to do it after birth but I know it's becoming more common practice to give it while pregnant. You definitely need it! Whooping cough/pertussis has become a huge issue due to the anti-vaccinators!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach -I got the whooping cough with B as it was on the rise about then, it does come in the 4 in 1 vaccine so had to get the others when really only the pertussis was needed. I also got it done for this one too.

Linds - WONDERFUL pic!! HE is going to be just as gorgeous as Oakley!!

thanks for all that. I am not surprised he is starting to do it and know its probably just a phase but it was all a bit too much for me the end of last week, such a shock to the system. At the moment we(me) are telling him off, saying no hitting, its not nice and hurts mummy. I then put him down and ignore him for about 30 seconds. He usually has a big cry then comes running up to me hugging my leg. I then pick him up, ask him to say sorry (which he can't atm the moment but I want to get him into the habit early! - told said It was pointless me saying that, that' the support I got from her) then give him a kiss and cuddle.

Jess - that makes more sense about the pump shield thingy. I had never heard that so might look into it with this one if I pump. I never really knew they come in different cone shapes.

I have my appointment with the consultant and scan tomorrow so we'll see what he says. As for being ready, so times I think yes than other times (like after last week) I am like OMG how I am going to do this with 2!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - he is adorable!!! That is a great pic! You must be getting excited!!! I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain! This is the only time you really have an excuse right!!!??? :winkwink:

Rach - I got that shot while I was pregnant. It's also important that anyone that is going to be a round the baby a lot get it too... So hubby, parents etc. A friend of a friend that I follow on FB had a little boy a couple weeks before Isabela and he was hospitalized about a month ago with the whooping cough. It sounded terrible and he was in for quite some time. A local TV station is getting ready to interview them for their story, it's definitely making a come back!!! 

Sam - will you get an US pic tomorrow? Can't wait for an update and post a pic if you can. Are they monitoring you closely again this time due to age etc? They really went a bit overboard with me. 

Kelsey - how long has the virus been running with the other children? Do you know if they've scrubbed down the classroom? 

Alyssa - how's NYC? Can you post some pics? I'm super jealous!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Girls did you see on FB what happened to Eliza? Poor little Mason, gosh that is my biggest fear!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - can't wait to hear about your appointment! My mom makes me feel like growing up, my brother and I were perfect angels and we never did anything to embarrass her in public or hit her or do anything awful, but I know that's not true as it's just not possible. My MIL makes me feel a bit better going on and on about how awful Kirk was at Oakley's age so I guess I have both ends of the spectrum haha. 

Rach - glad your doctor's appointment went well! How's the new job?! I saw your posts about dreams and I definitely have crazy dreams too but I just don't remember them for very long usually. I should write them down, they're probably pretty funny retrospectively! 

Jess - how's the new pump shields doing?! I know it'll take a few days for production but it's probably a lot more comfortable with the right size!! 

I did see on FB about Eliza's little boy!! SO scary!!! The pictures today made me tear up - I'm so relieved he's OK, god that's so incredibly awful!! I would just be a wreck!! It's unfortunate that it's so easy to happen! I'm lucky because Oakley refuses to walk down stairs unless there is a railing for him to hold onto or he has someone's hand. He's SUPER cautious but my BIL's kid that is 6 months younger than Oakley just barrels down stairs and will fall on his face every single time!! 

Kels - how are you doing?? I haven't checked your chart in a while - I will once I post this.


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - the pump shields seem to be going well. I noticed a slight increase yesterday and this morning I pumped about an ounce more than I usually do at that time. Some of that could be due to my morning feeding with Isabela being slightly different and I think the dedicated pumping helps but we'll see over the next week or so.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - glad the pumping seems to be a bit better with the new shield.

Linds - I don't know about Mason/Eliza but get the impression he fell down the stairs. Glad O is very cautious, B is a lot less so but will hold our hand or the wall rail going up and down steps BUT often doesn't look where he is going when distracted.

Kels - hoe is Klhoe today, hope she is feeling a bit better.

afm - appointment a mixed bag. The scan went ok, we don;t get 3d scans as standard and the pic is so bad you wouldn;t even be able to tell what I was showing you. The baby is measuring on the small side for gestation but the placenta/cord function is okay so problems form that. I have extra fluid (polyhydramnios) so have to go back tomorrow for a GTT and some blood test to find our why it is slightly higher than normal. The main one is GD but I thought that was more likely to get bigger babies with that not smaller one.

The chat with the DR was great, such a difference from the one 2 weeks ago and although they mentioned CFM was very understanding it was my pg/labour and they would support me. So as things stand I will try for VBAC but have booked myself in for a ELCS at 41 weeks but it will be a natural CS which includes screen lowered, 'pushing' baby out, delayed cord clamping, skin to skin.

However that might change again depending on what the glucose test shows tomorrow and I also have to get another growth check again in 2 weeks.


----------



## confusedprego

How small is baby measuring? Have you come up with a name yet so I can refer to him as something other than 'baby'? ha! Let us know as soon as you do about the glucose test results - do you find out the same day? I always thought gestational diabetes gave bigger babies but maybe it could cause smaller babies? I don't know! 

I've been up since 430 with Mr. O - he had croup last night. He's running around the house fine this morning with no fever but I still kept him home from daycare today as I'm sure we're in for more tonight, so I'd like to try to get him to nap a little extra today, plus it seems every time I take him to daycare when he's on the verge of getting sick, they call me as soon as my butt hits the chair at work that he needs to go home due to a fever - so might as well keep him home! He's running around like a crazy kid but I suppose he's sick...haha. I shouldn't jinx it!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - I had the extra fluid too remember and it turned out to be nothing but it's good they are checking just to be sure. They kept telling me that Isabela was bigger than she actually was so I don't think they really know for sure. Keep us posted. Do you have to do the long glucose screening? 

Lindsay - so sorry O is not feeling well. What is croup? At least it sounds like he is in good spirits today. 

Kelsey - how's Khloe doing? Does your job let you work from home at all or do you have to use PTO when you stay home with her?


----------



## confusedprego

I think they worry more about low fluid than extra fluid but def glad they're monitoring it! Curious to hear what they say today!

Jess - croup is much scarier sounding than anything else. It's a viral infection in the larynx so it causes this cough that sounds like a seal barking and causes some pretty extreme shortness of breath. Thankfully, Oakley has had it before, so it wasn't surprising or as scary and relatively easy to deal with. In the winter you take them outside in the cold air and it calms their lungs but since it's pretty hot out all the time right now, I took him in the bathroom and ran the shower as hot as it would go and we just hung out in there until his breathing calmed down. I can hear it a tiny bit in his voice when he talks today but he's running around like normal. He is laying down on my footrest right now though so I think he's about ready for a nap (two hours early - which makes sense since he was up about 2hrs earlier than usual coughing).


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls i had a question and i know i have already asked this before...... what is the best bottles to use for baby? I am going to pump and wanted to know what is best. I know advent, playtex ventaire and Dr Browns are good, but what worked best for you? Also which size bottles should i get? What size nipples? How many of each?! Are breast milk storage bags something i should get? I am just completely oblivious to this whole breast feeding thing. ANY info you can share is definitely appreciated. Such as how the whole process goes and everything. Anyone ever use the liners for bottles? Are they worth it? Thanks.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - we used the medela bottles that came with my pump (and hooked right up to my pump) for the first month or so but since Oakley was good at the breast, he had a very strong suck and would collapse the nipples all the time due to no venting in the bottles. I think those bottles are fine at first but they end up being too slow of flow. We tried literally every single bottle Target offered and the only one that worked was Dr. Browns because it has some way of 100% venting. I would just get the 5 ounce bottles at first - we preferred the wide neck ones as in the middle of the night when you're really tired, it's a lot easier to pour stuff into them - plus the nipples are more like boobs in my opinion. 
My parents used the liners and swear by it because there's no worry about 'venting' as it just crumples as the baby drinks and there are no bubbles. They can even drink without the bottle tilted back. I don't know why but I just don't like them. There is definitely less dishes with them but more to think about buying. I think that was what turned me away from them. Getting to the store can be difficult sometimes and I just didn't want to have to think about it on top of everything else. 

How's everyone else? Sam - you still hanging in there?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lindsay! I guess all i can do is buy a few different kinds of bottles and leave it up to baby as to what he likes and what works for me too. How many storage bags last a week? How much does a baby start out drinking? What about glass vs plastic bottles? What size nipples should i start out getting? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## confusedprego

Are you going to directly breastfeed at first? The first couple weeks, I'd say they only drink a couple ounces at a time and by the end of the first month it's probably up to 3-4 ounces and kind of levels off for a little while and then will rise more gradually (at least that's how it worked with Oakley). It's hard for me to remember (already!). 

The storage bags will vary from person to person. I produced an obscene amount of milk so I was making enough to feed Oakley and fill a bag in one sitting each feeding - so I was filling at least 6 bags a day at one point. I'm going to try to not get that out of control this time and let the baby set the milk production and I can try to up it later if I need to. 

We bought a couple glass bottles but I ended up not using them even though they're technically better. Oakley started wanting to feed himself pretty early on and I was afraid either he would drop it or I would drop it in my sleep deprived delirium so I just stuck with the plastic.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,


Still hanging in there!!

Rach - we used the tommee tippee anti colic/wind bottles but we so rarely used them as my pumping abilities where pretty pathetic and not till he was at least 6-8 weeks old. Not sure even if you get that brand over there.

I started with the slow flow teats and you can move up (medium/fast) from there depending on how fast he wants to get it down!! There are variflow teats but B could never really get the hang of them and again tbh it was only when I started dropping bf when he was 7 months that we got into using bottles and teats etc.

Linds - hope O's croup has cleared. Its one of those coughs that sound so much worse than it is and scary the first time it happens.

Hi Jess, Alyssa, Kels, mar.

afm - After B's bad virus/diahrrea 2 weeks ago he was just getting back his normal proper eating self and now he has impetigo!!! All started with what I thought was a graze on his finger which got worse and spread to his other fingers then getting the odd spots on his body!! He is on the awful tasting flucloxacillin liquid and fucidin cream. Its not too bad compared to some pictures I have seen from googling but he is off nursery again.

Glucose test was okay, didn't feel great that day it really took it out of me but my results are absolutely perfect so no GD. I have my planned cs booked for 40+6 but I am still hoping to go myself before then.


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls so much for all the helpful advice! I appreciate it more than you know. 

Sam that is wonderful news that you're in the clear of GD. I hope you can go into labor yourself so you can meet your little guy! You're about the same amt of weeks as my friend. She's due July 13 I believe. She's having a girl. I can't wait to meet all of these babies via pictures! Such an exciting time.

afm just 2 more days and I'll be on the home stretch! Seems so unreal. I told Andrew that August 22 I am considered full term and if I were to go then that it's just next month!! I am soo excited but still SO MUCH to do before he gets here. I'm getting his crib this weekend and hopefully paint. His crib bedding is coming in piece by piece through the mail. can't wait to see it all together


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - poor B!! oh my goodness!! Impetigo looks awful on google - I hope B's isn't that bad, I've never heard of it before. I hope it clears soon! O is feeling much better - he's still a faucet of snot but definitely feels perfectly fine. He gets a bit of a cough every once in a while but it's not keeping any of us up at night - thank goodness!!! 
How are you feeling?? I remember feeling so uncomfortable the last two weeks so I hope you're hanging in there!! The weather has gotten really hot here and I'm thankful I'm not at the point I was with Oakley. I hope your weather is good for pregnancy! 

Rach - we do have tommee tippee's like Sam was talking about here in the US and I've heard good things about them. They kind of worked for Oakley but he would collapse the nipples on those too just not as frequently. I'd say they're a good place to start though because they don't have as many pieces (to wash) as a lot of the super vented/Dr. Brown's bottles. 

How's everyone else doing?? Haven't heard from a bunch of you in a while! Hope you're all doing great and have some fun 4th of July plans (for our US ladies!). 
We are heading down to Kirk's family's house on the water (where we got married) for the weekend and I'm hoping it will be a good excuse to just relax and do nothing!! :)


----------



## babydust818

thanks Lindsay and Sam! 

I'm going to my father in laws house for the fourth. we're having a little party with fireworks and food! Can't wait. hope you have fun! that sounds very relaxing!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I also used the Medela bottles that come with the pump. The pump comes with 4 so you should do ok with those for a while. They are the 5 ounce size and come with the slow flow nipple. Isabela collapses the nipple too but I still like the Medela bottles because they are pretty simple. I also got a pack of 3 Dr. Browns bottle (4 oz) size. I love these because like Lindsay said they are 100% venting. Isabela did not like the wide mouth bottles. Oh I got a few different kinds for my shower and tried them, when I found that Isabela didn't like them I returned them for something else. You should do that too. No sense in keeping ones she doesn't like. Also, have you gone to the Similac and Enfamil website to sign up for their free formula? Even though you are going to BF it might not be a bad idea to sign up for it just in case.

Sam - oh no, poor B! Is that something they get at day care? I've never heard of it. Glad your glucose test came back normal. You probably just ended up with extra fluid like I did. Are you all ready for your new arrival? What nursery theme did you go with? 


Lindsay - Happy 26 weeks!! Glad little O is feeling better.

AFM - Isabela has started rolling over A lot!! It has me in a panic at night that she will end up face down. Last night she started doing it at 1am. A lot of grunting, snorting and shifting. Once she was on her belly for a while and got frustrated about it she would start crying. What did you girls do when this started to happen? 
Oh, did you girls notice any vision changes a after pregnancy? My close up vision has gotten really bad all of a sudden. Not sure if it is pregnancy related or I'm just getting old!!! :cry:
We are going to be on the boat for 4th of July. We will see how Isabela does with the fireworks and hopefully she will have some good nights. Heading out tonight and coming back in on Saturday. What is everyone else up to?


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Jessie! I will try both. I am in the middle of sorting out insurance so I am going to ask if I get the free breast pump with this insurance. I really hope so. Wow Isabela is already rolling! Awe what a big girl! I can only imagine you worry at night. I will feel the same. The boat sounds real nice right now! Is going back to work a lot harder or easier for you now that you have a LO? I am real nervous about that. How is Isabela liking her daycare?


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I beleive all health insurance plans are required to cover the breast pump now. Not sure which one they will send you though. Mine sent me the Medela Advanced Backpack version. 
Going back to work has been hard. I want to get home and see her and it has been difficult getting out at a decent hour. Most of that has to do with the training I am doing since I came back into a different position then what I had before I went on Maternity leave. I hope I will be able to get on an earlier schedule soon. 

How is it going at the Front Desk? Are you liking it? Any updates for if they will let you go full time?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - B didn't start to roll over till a bit later (especially both back to front and front to back), you have any early girl there!! I think once she is more adept you could relax a bit more. B never really rolled in bed till he was much older and now always sleeps on his tummy. Maybe she will settle once she gets it down pat, she is still practicing during the night. I think once she is more capable she should get herself into positions she is comfortable with.

AS for vision changes I would get it checked out if it is a rapid recent change. Do you have to put the reading material further away from you? Once you get over 40 there is a change called presbyopia, where the lens cannot change/accommodate as much as when younger which means near vision becomes more difficult. This is when you see people trying to stretch their arms as far out as possible! Any other symptoms than difficulty with vision and not just near vision? 

Linds - glad O is feeling much better

Rach - the tommee tippee teats that we have had a vent in the them so the teat never collapsed. Hope you get the insurance sorted and get a good pump.


Sounds like you all have great days planned for tomorrow. Happy 4th of July for tomorrow.

afm - B's impetigo is not as bad as some of the google pictures show. He is tolerating the antibiotics quite well but I had also started giving him some probiotics after his last illness. Weather here is warm but not too hot that I am finding thins difficult with the pg.


----------



## babydust818

Sam - i had impetigo when i was younger. I think i was in 5th grade. I had bought a pair of leather sandals and it gave me this rash on my foot that itched like crazy! It almost looked like sun poisoning. It was turning almost green at one point. They had me put ointment on it to help. I sure hope little B gets feeling better. That poor little guy has been through so much lately with colds, etc. As for tommee tippee i will definitely look into that. I've heard several people say that is a great brand to buy! Happy 38 weeks! Do you think you're going to go in labor early or no? Did you settle on a name?

Jessie - i sure hope they give me a nice electric pump. Just as long as it isn't manuel, i'll be happy. I hope you can start getting on an earlier schedule for more Isabela time. I bet it's like being a kid again when you are on your way home from all the excitement you have bottled up inside to see her! She is such a doll and i really think she's starting to look more like you! Her smile is so adorable. As for the front desk... i am adjusting. I just find it hard when i don't know the answers to questions. I feel clueless most of the time and i hate it. I know with time it will come to me, but i can't help but feel worthless sometimes. I REALLY hate telling the guests when we've ran out of nonsmoking rooms or that their room isn't ready yet. They don't take that too well. Other than that, i like it. I'm glad i'm not doing housekeeping anymore bcz lately they've been having 23+ rooms a day. There is no way i would make it doing that.

30 weeks tmrw! Yay!! Finally on the home stretch. I feel him move wayyy more now than i ever have and i love it. <3


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Jess - your boat pictures were just amazing! We were super jealous! I hope you had a great time! How did Isabela do? Did she like the fireworks? Was she awake for them? 
As for the rolling thing - Oakley rolled from belly to back first and it took him at least 3 months so you've got an advanced one!! As soon as Oakley could do back to front, he slept on his belly. I honestly don't remember when that was but the doctor said that if he was able to roll to his belly that it was fine for him to sleep on his belly so - maybe just a quick phone call to your doc to see what they think since she's so young. I think as long as you keep the blankets/stuffed animals out of her crib for now she'll be fine on her belly if she rolls over. 

Sam - how are you doing? How is B doing?? I can't wait to hear when your next bundle is born so we find out the name! :) Kirk and I are struggling BIG TIME on a name! 

Rach - exciting about getting the crib - we had so much fun setting up Oakley's room. You guys are good about doing it early! I don't think O's room was set up until I was nearly full-term! I'm itching to get Oakley's new room set up. 

Kels - how are you doing??? I hope you got to relax some this weekend and enjoy a glass of wine!! 

Alyssa - hi!! if you're checking in!! hope you're having a great summer!! 

AFM - we had a really nice weekend! Spent a lot of it in the water - O didn't really like the bay water but enjoy sitting on a kayak with me - he's obsessed with boats! Thinking I need his new theme to be boats of some sort!


----------



## babydust818

Awww boats would be great! Glad he had such a good time. I finally purchased the crib! I am so excited. Oh and if any of you need tommee tippee bottles go to Target! Idk how long the sale is going on for but for 3packs of 5oz and 9oz bottles is $10! I checked online and they're on sale there too!

This is the picture of the box of the crib we got. It's cherry colored.
 



Attached Files:







20140706_180847.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - thats a lovely cot, can't wait to see a picture of the nursery all done up!!! You must be getting so excited getting all you bits together now. Do you have any baby showers upcoming? I think linds asked about the nursery for the new one, tbh we are really changing or giving it a new theme which I feel bad about but may still do. We have been concentrating on the room that will be B's new one. I am sure you will settle in with the front desk, I think only people that are conscientious get worried about not knowing everything, but you'll get there.

Linds - glad you had such a fab weekend. Is O good in water generally or was it just that bit of water he didn't like? Glad he enjoyed the boats though.

Jess - the pics on FB are just making everyone jealous lol!! Looks just wonderful where you are and Isabela is looking so cute. Hope she slept a bit better without too much rolling.

Hi Kels, alyssa,mar.

afm - finally got the wardrobe and drawers sorted for B's new room so I am going to start moving things across and filling up the B's 'old' ones with the new baby stuff. Feeling alot more relaxed now we have got the new car seat base finally sorted for Petes new car (what a palaver that has been).

Got the growth scan again in wednesday so hopefully bubs will have grown a bit.

As for names we really are still no further forward so it might be a case of see what the baby looks like and name him then!!


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - cute crib!! I love it! Can't wait to see it all together! I forget your theme already - what was it again? You'll get used to the front desk! I used to go in waves of how I felt in retail about it. I would love it and then I'd have a streak where I wouldn't know the answers to questions again and I'd question it and then I'd go back to knowing everything and yea but it definitely kept me on my toes! 

Sam - how's B doing? I'm glad to hear we're not the only ones struggling with a name and thinking we will just wait and see what he looks like!  Oakley is typically great in water but this was his first experience with 'sea water' that is very cloudy and you can't see to the bottom (even in 1-2 feet deep water). He just loved the kayak though so we know he's ours  Kirk and I are just obsessed with being on the water in any kind of boat we can get our hands on! I'm not thrilled typically with being in the actual water all the time if I can't see the bottom but have gotten more into it lately. 

I ordered bedding!! I spent a fortune but I'm so excited! We are in a time crunch now to finish our basement - I set up a measure for Wednesday for carpet downstairs and I'm hoping we'll be able to schedule it for Friday the 25th before Oakley's birthday party so we have more places for people to go hang out! Plus, if we have any out of town guests, we won't have anywhere to put them up as the guest room is a holding area for all the pieces to Oakley's new bed and just random new baby stuff!! 

Baby Boy #2's new bedding: 
https://www.landofnod.com/make-a-splash-crib-bedding/f12279

Oakley's new awesome theme of surfing/sharks (we were going to make this new baby's theme but it's just too awesome to not give to Oakley who can actually start to appreciate it!!):
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...d-bedding/?cm_src=E:boy-shop-room-north-shore
with the shark duvet cover and shark tooth pillow with Oakley's name on it:
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romboy/boy-shop-room-st-tropez-shark/?

I'm a little too excited about it all!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I love the new theme and bedding!! Are you buying O a new bed and keeping the cot for baby 2? 

B is still in sleeping bags so we don't use bedding atm but once he gets too big for these bags then I'll just go to duvet and covers. I am desperate to put B into his new room but he just isn't ready for a single bed yet and there is no rush to get him out of his nicely contained cot!!


----------



## confusedprego

we already bought Oakley this bed:
https://www.amazon.com/Rack-Furnitu...4737194&sr=8-1&keywords=loft+bed+with+storage
as his new room is going to be very small so we needed something that we could store things in. He's been in an 'open' toddler bed since about 18 months and has done great, so I'm not too worried about him being raised up, especially since it has such strong railings. I want to get it put together soon so we can transition a few/couple months in advance of new baby in case there are any problems. I think Oakley transitioned to the open bed easily as he is in an open cot at daycare since 15 months.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - how is little B feeling? Finding a name is so hard! Do you at least have a few that you are considering? Will they check your fluid again at this appointment? 

Rach - love the bedroom furniture! Can't wait to see it all out together! Did you already get the snoopy bedding? I saw Target has the doctor browns bottles on sale too. You might want to get a couple to try both just in case your little one doesn't like the other. Then you can return whichever you decide not to keep. 

Lindsay - I love the new bedding sets, especially Oakleys with the surf boards... So cute!!! 

I'll post more later to let you know about my night, let's just say I need a lot of coffee today!!!! :coffee:


----------



## BeachChica

So Isabela decided to have another rolling party last night. Once at 1am and then again at 4am. I was bake to get her back to sleep on her back with a feeding the first time but she didn't really want to go back to sleep the 2nd time. She just kept rolling to her stomach and then crying after a while when she was frustrated. We finally put her asleep in her bouncy seat and Chris and I slept on the floor next to her!!! 
I called the doctors office and they said that when they start rolling to their tummy they have enough head control to stay that way and that I don't need to keep rolling her over. They said that even with the crying she will eventually tire herself out and go to sleep. So I guess we will let her cry it out a bit tonight (other than her regular feeding) and see how it goes. I am sooooo ready to get something more substantial in her stomach in hopes that it will help her sleep better. We have her 4 month appointment on the 24th so we'll see what they say. 

As for the holiday, we had a great time on the boat and I think Isabela did too. I thought for sure she would be sleeping when the fireworks started but with all the excitement she wanted to stay up. The only thing we did not consider is how loud they were so Chris sat with her with his fingers in her ears! LOL We thought about staying out an extra day but it's nice to get some things done around the house too so in the end up we ended up coming back in Saturday afternoon.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw! I had a feeling your doctor would tell you it's OK for her to be on her belly if she can get there on her own but it's tough when they don't want to be that way - she needs to learn how to roll from belly to back so she can make the decision for herself  Do you do regular tummy time during the day? Or I guess - does daycare? You poor thing sleeping on the floor - I've been there many times too! It's so tough the next day!! I can't believe she's almost 4 months!!! I thought she was only going to be 3 months!! my goodness where does time go?! :hugs: to you and Chris - the sleeping definitely gets easier - just be patient :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - when B had some bad cold when he was really little and I was worried about his breathing on his back I sometimes propped him on his side. I am just wondering if that would keep Isabela happy without being completely in her front. Saying that though B couldn't roll at that point.

I the 4 month mark was the most difficult for me with regards breast feeding/sleeping when he was feeding 2 hourly,sometimes hourly over night. Thats when they have a big growth spurt and why, in the past, they suggested weaning but now the advice is just to continue and things will get better which it did but boy that was a bad month. I remember going into a bf support group and bursting into tears as I was soooo exhausted. 

Linds - I remember now, you did put a pic up of the bed. Hope we get to see it all done. What have you planned for O's birthday. nearly 2 already.

B is much better, nearly all the lesions are going so just trying to get on top of his eczema as it flared up after the bad visrus a couple of weeks ago. 1 more day on the antibiotics, thankfully. I will get my fluid checked again on Wednesday.


----------



## babydust818

Waiting to hear back from my doctor. I've been cleaning all morning and gave my dog a bath which has led me to where I am now. I started feeling very crampy like I was getting my period and then lower backache. I went per and saw a little pink but nothing heavy and wasn't a big amount. Felt a little tightening in my stomach too. Not sure what is going on. I'm scared!


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Rach!!! Give yourself a break!! You probably over did it! You wouldn't want them to put you on bed rest this early!!! Let us know how it goes at the doctors! 

Lindsay - I do regular tummy time with her but I always had to out her on her tummy. Now she rolls there herself so quick and is so excited about the new view. I think she wants to move towards things though and gets frustrated because she can't. Yes, the floor sucks plus I'm getting old!!! LOL!

Sam - she does prefer her side usually to sleep. When I used to put her on her back she would throw her arm over her head and sleep partly sideways. I definitely don't think she'd stay that way now. Maybe she is going through a growth spurt like you mentioned and could be why she is waking up more at night. She's typically only up once (unless she's having a bad night). The breast feeding hasn't been as hard for me because I have the formula as my crutch. Gosh if she had to rely just on me I'd be a basket case! I did add another pump session at work this week to try to increase my supply. I seem to only be getting about 3 ounces every 3-4 hours and she's drinking about 5 ounces per feeding now. I am trying to stick with it though as I know that having some breast milk is better than none. 

Oh regarding my vision I am definitely booking an appointment. I am over 40 so that could be it but it just happened so quickly!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - hope all is okay, it maybe you just over did it. I tend to get cramps/aches especially after doing too much and if I haven't drunk enough fluid. Being slightly dehydrated can make it worse as well as feeling BHs more. Hope the Dr's get back to you quick.


----------



## babydust818

Still nothing from the dr and I called an hr and 45 mins ago. Went pee again and saw more blood. It's bright red but there isn't alot. Its streaky too. Like when I wipe it looks like a straight line. I can still see movement in my belly....so that relieves me a bit. Just nervous.. I think I over did it but what could the bleeding be about?


----------



## pinksmarties

Maybe irritation from the cervix but I would call them back if they haven;t rung soon.


----------



## babydust818

They said it could be from sex last night but if I think it's more than that to go to hospital otherwise they'll see me tmrw at the office


----------



## confusedprego

How are you doing, Rach? Did you end up going to the hospital last night? Hope you're doing OK! Hope it was just a bit of irritation and has already passed! Let us know what the doc says! Mine tells me every visit if I get bright red bleeding to call them immediately so I'll be curious to hear what they say for you! 

I go tomorrow for my glucose test - I went last week thinking that was when my appointment was....oops!! 
We have people coming to measure for carpet in our basement tomorrow and we hope to get it installed the Friday before Oakley's birthday - Kirk has a lot work ahead of him to get it ready for carpet by then but we're all really excited for it! We could really use the extra space and this will gain me a dining room upstairs :) I can't wait! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - any more blood? Did you end up going to the hospital? I am actually pretty shocked that your doctor wouldn't have you come into the office yesterday just to make sure everything is okay as far along as you are!! I would have insisted! They have the technology to check on things there and the experience of seeing you! Hopefully they will have more of a sense of urgency when you go into labor! 

Sam - how was you appointment? Have they said anymore about the fluid? How is little peanut measuring now? 

Lindsay - it must be like Christmas all the time at your house! You always have so many exciting changes and updates going on!!! Don't forget to post pics!!! 

AFM - Isabela slept ok last night. Up once at 1:30am which was early for her but 4 hours since her feeding so I fed her. Then again at 5:30am. I get up at 6am anyway so it wasn't too bad. She did do some rolling in her bed last night but was overall fairly quiet about it. One of the times I looked over to check in her she was sleeping on her tummy. The only thing about this new position is that she was wet in the front of her PJs this morning. I think when she raises her legs in the air she rolls the diaper down a bit in the front below her belly button and then when she rolls over on her tummy and pees there's not as much spongy material there to absorb it all. I wonder if going up to the next diaper size will help with this....??? She might be getting close to going up anyway.


----------



## babydust818

Good luck at your glucose test today Lindsay!

My dr appt is in an hour and 20 mins. After i last wrote i didn't have anymore bleeding. The backache and cramping all went away. I got up this morning and went pee and saw nothing. Then i started feeling a little crampy again, which may have been because i had to go #2. When i went and wiped there was one little blood clot. Was dark red. About the size of the tip of an ink pen. I can't wait to get some answers. I used my doppler this morning and i can still hear him. Just not much movement today. None actually.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - thinking of you and hoping for the best! Hope little dude is just taking a snooze this morning and is already kicking your butt again! Let us know as soon as you can what's going on! 

Jess - ha! it IS always Christmas in our house just a VERY expensive Christmas! That's what you get when you buy a house that was built 30 years ago and the original owners never did ANYTHING to update or take care of it. The only part of this house we won't be changing will be a small storage area in the basement and even that will probably get the floor painted. But, that's why we bought this place, we knew we would get our money back on it, we could make it exactly as we want it, and it's in a great location!


----------



## babydust818

Went to the Dr and he had me take off my bottoms to check things out. When he looked there was no blood. He said he thinks it may be from sex 2 days ago. Said there's more discharge than normal. So i could have a yeast infection or something else going on there. So he didn't see anything to panic about. He said my cervix is still closed. Told him i haven't felt him move really today so he sent me to the hospital because of the things in the past with me. I went up there and they hooked me up for an hour on the monitor to check for contractions and movement. I'm assuming no contractions because they said everything with him looks/sounds great. Didn't get an actual ultrasound like i was hoping, but to hear him for an hour was very comforting. I could feel a couple movements. The nurse kept asking me if i felt that movement or this movement and i couldn't. So i guess he is moving, i just can't feel it very well. On my way out i heard someone yelling my name from a room. Come to find out my friend had her baby yesterday! She's 3 weeks early. 

Dr didn't say anything about taking it easy. I guess he seems to think it was from intercourse. I just find it odd that i did all that strenuous cleaning and started having all this happen. The nurse said the cramping could be from not getting much water in that day. Which could be true because i didn't drink as much yesterday as i normally do. Just a huge scare for me. Never been through any of this, so i wasn't sure if i was going in preterm labor or what. I guess i'm okay though. Best thing is he's okay!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - Glad everything turned out okay and you feel happier about it all. The later on you are the more you might feel the cramps if you haven't been drinking much so keep those fluids going. Just take things easy for a few days. Did they give you anything for the yeast infection? This baby has been very much quieter than B with regards movement and I have to concentrate at times to feel him him move.

Jess - Glad Isabela had a better night. When B started sleeping on his tummy he too started leaking from the front and we went up a nappy size (just for the nights) and that worked for us. I sometimes make sure there is slightly more nappy at the front than I normally do to.

Linds - good luck with the GTT today.

afm - my appointment is tomorrow morning. I am beginning to struggle to sleep the last few nights so hoping tonight it better.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - glad everything was ok. When they were asking you if you felt things, that might have been contractions. I could always see them on the paper during my non-stress test but never felt them. They always asked if I could and were surprised when I said no. Just take it easy, you are so close now!!!


----------



## babydust818

Sam how did your appt go? 

Well I got on Andrews insurance, finally. I am covered from July 1st on which is great since I had that dr appt yesterday then had to go to the hospital. Shew.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - let us know how your appointment went today! Hope bubs is growing in there! You are so close it's crazy!! 

Rach - glad everything is OK! I get a lot more cramping this pregnancy as compared to last and I think it's because I'm really not as good about drinking water, so keep that water flowing! I know it sucks because you probably pee a lot already but it definitely is worth it to keep the cramps away. 

Jess - how is Isabela doing with sleeping lately? We definitely went through stages with Oakley, and honestly we still do! The past two weeks (since his croup), Oakley gets up at 1030 every night coughing and crying - I think he's having bad dreams though because last night he didn't even really seem to notice we were in his room, he was still pretty much asleep but then saying "mama" so sad and pathetically that I couldn't leave him!! As soon as he fell asleep, Kirk had to insist we leave right away...I don't think it will ever get easier...that boy has my heart strings for sure! 

Kels - saw you got AF - hope you're hanging in there and when do I get to start stalking???? Not that I've stopped...obviously! haha Still August? 

AFM - had my glucose test today, got my TDaP but I still have to go to the hospital to get my rhogam shot. I have to go in the next week... they did it at the doctor's office when I had my miscarriage but I guess they say they only do that for miscarriages to keep ladies going through miscarriages out of the delivery ward at the hospital where I have to go to get my shot (definitely considerate of them!).


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach -ya for getting on OH insurance, and just in time too. Tthat must be a big weight of your shoulders. Does this affect your birth plans now?

Linds - how did your test go, all okay after the GTT? Poor O, is horrible when they cry out in the night and they are still asleep having bad dreams. Hoping he has a better night tonight.

afm - still have too much amniotic fluid but the scans today seem to show baby measuring to size, looks like the last scan might have been wrong. I wasn't worried as I know too many people that have been given big/small estimates and its nothing like the actual baby weighs. The main thing is no iugr so thats good. I am going for a sweep next wednesday (39+5) but I had 2 of those with B and nada so we'll see. I'll get another sweep a few days after that then by then it'll only be a couple of days till the cs. I am feeling quite crampy and sore tonight but I always seem to do after being prodded pocked so going for a bath to see if that helps. I have no idea what labour feels like,not that I think I am so don't get excited!.

I got a call from my dad yesterday. He was getting some test done at the hospital and he has blockages in the arteries and needs 3 stents. That and then speaking to them about coming up to help look after B (if I get as far as the cs) got me really upset. My dad has always been very fit and had no health problems at all so although I know he is getting older you just don't think about ti really Also I don't think I realised how worried I have been for who is going to look after B when I am in labour. I just don't trust or feel entirely comfortable with IL looking after him. Like I said they see him for a few hours on a sunday (with one of us there) but have never offered to have him over night, or even to come over to baby sit for an evening. they would look after him if we ask or pick him up from nursery if we have been held up at work but they never offer. It is beginning to bother OH too when he sees how my dad and step mum ring ups to talk to B, can't wait to see him and loved having him ON/few days and know his routine well. Should I relax and just let them look after him (which may have to happen if I go into labour myself although Dad would be up here within 4 hrs whenever I called day or night) Sorry for the long post.


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - glad your appt went well and everything is measuring up. It seems like you really can't rely much on those measurements anyway. They kept telling me that Isabela was going to be huge!! Hope your dad is doing oka. I know what you mean about the IL's watching B. I feel the same way with mine watching Isabela. I know sometimes there is nothing I can do about it so I try not to think about it too much to stress myself out. I just keep telling myself that everything will be fine. Is there anyway you can just have them watch him until your dad gets there? That way it won't be an overnight...? How is B doing now? Did everything clear up? 

Lindsay - how did your glucose test go? You are probably getting lots of pics of your LO... Where are they!!?? Humpffff!!! So weird your doctors office wouldn't just give you the shot since they do administer it there, even if it's just for MC's. I mean how long could that take and they had to give you the other shot anyway!!?? Poor little O with his bad dreams. I wonder what they have bad dreams about when they are so young. I would feel bad leaving the room too! 

Rach - how are you feeling? Any more cramping or bleeding? Is your crib all set up now? We need to see some pics. 


AFM - Isabela is doing better with her sleep. Still getting up at 2:30am now for a feeding which is a little early. I would try to let her grunt it out a bit longer but lately she seems to just go from sleep to crying when she wakes up. She goes back to sleep pretty quickly though and then sleeps until about 6am. This morning is was about 6:45am and I actually had to wake HER up to get her fed and changed to leave for day care. If only it was a weekend day... Ahhhh! She is getting better about rolling over to her yummy at night and going back to sleep without complaining. Yesterday Chris sent me a video of her on her mat on her tummy trying to push herself up with her legs!!! I couldn't believe it. She is going to be on the move in no time!! Just growing up so fast! 

Oh Mel is going to be coming to Tampa in January for 3 months. I am so excited to get to meet her. I feel like we've all been through so much together over the last couple of years, it's been really nice. I hope eventually we will all get to meet!


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - glad bubs is growing well! I'm so sorry to hear about your dad and I hope all the procedures go smoothly but technology has come a long way and it's great they caught it now before it really became a problem!! 
As for who watches B when you go into labor - I know that it's easy to worry about, but your IL's will be fine if it comes to them watching him. My parents aren't as involved with Oakley as Kirk's are but they can always step up to the plate when it comes to watching Oakley. They raised me and my brother and we turned out "ok" haha. They'll do a great job and I bet your family will be in town soon enough to relieve them if they need it! Plus, if B is anything like O, he'll behave better when you're not around! I know why you're worried, but try not to! 

Rach - how you doing today?

How's everyone else??


----------



## babydust818

Sam - very happy your appt went well. So sorry to hear about your dad. Was he having any pain to make him go to the hospital? Is it in his heart area or somewhere else? I know it has to be pretty hard on you. We always know we're getting older, but we never realize that everyone else's clocks are ticking too. I hope he recovers quickly and he starts feeling a lot better. As for the IL's.... if i were you, i'd stop stressing. That is just me though. I understand how you are protective and particular with B. I know i will be the same way! I just think in this situation there isn't much you can do so don't stress about it. I know your parents would be more than happy to take him, but with everything going on with your dad i would just let the IL's take over this time. You DH will be on the look out for you and make sure B is getting taken care of well, i'm sure. Nothing to fret about! My mom and dad are actually a lot like your IL's. They never offer to take my sister's twins. They've stayed the night before, but it's not often. It's such a shame too because they're missing out on so many things. 

Jessie - that is awesome that Mel is coming to see you! That will be so awesome. You'll get to meet each other and all your girl's! <3 I'll definitely want to see pics. I hope one day we all can get together somewhere. It would be great. All our babies would be around the same age and have tons of fun playing with each other. I can't believe Isabela is already trying to get into position to crawl! She is growing up so quickly. Such a smart little girl. It is so amazing how much babies change in the first few months. They go from looking like a newborn to getting all these characteristics and traits of their parents. I can definitely see you in her. Not sure what Chris looked like when he was younger so can't really tell if she looks a lot like him or not. She is a doll though. So cute.

Lindsay cute bump pic today! Seems like your pregnancy is going by fast, while mine seems to be dragging LOL even though i am just a month ahead of you. what the heck?! lol.

AFM no bleeding or cramping yesterday or today. Must have been from dehydration and i guess intercourse. Now i'm afraid to even have sex lol. I can feel him moving around right now. Seems like he's definitely getting into position because i feel a lot of pressure sometimes down on my bladder, hips, etc. Sometimes he will move just right to where idk if i just peed or not lol. I think he's diagonal though. I think his feet are by my right rib and his head down in the left bottom corner of my belly. As for the nursery. Haven't even started on it yet. Waiting for DH to get the motivation to clean out that room and start painting. I can't really help him with that since i had that bleeding, cramping the other day. He's been really worn out lately so i guess i'll cut him some slack.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I posted at the same time as you and didn't have a chance to add on anything until now! I posted another pic of baby boy #2 from the last time I got scanned at 25weeks (I don't know if I posted it last time or not!) - I didn't get more pictures this last doc visit because I had to go to a different office and my SIL wasn't working that day there :( But my next appointment is the 24th and she'll def be working and can scan me then :) It'll be crazy to see the difference as they seem to change so quickly! 
How freaking exciting you get to meet Mel!!!! I'm super jealous!! Oh my goodness, you guys will have a blast!! I tried to talk Kirk into a Florida trip next year and he wants to wait until the boys are bigger but we'll make it down there eventually, for sure! I've been to the tampa area before and it's just lovely, I really loved it there. I tell Kirk all the time we need to move to Florida and honestly, I think we would consider it if there were even a possibility of finding jobs, but I don't think that'll happen, unfortunately. 

Rach - Glad the bleeding has subsided. I would just try to stay hydrated and take it easy with BDing! I wouldn't cut it out for sure but kind of ease back into it. I'm surprised they didn't check the length of your cervix - you should have your 32 week scan soon, so maybe just ask your technician how long your cervix is.
 



Attached Files:







25wks5daysJune252014.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - what a great scan pic! I think I'm even more amazed by these now that I've had Isabela. It's crazy how much they really look like that when they're born!!! (Even though some of these U/S pics can look kinda freaky!). If you guys are ever in Tampa I definitely want to know about it!! I think there would definitely be work for you guys here! Plus the cost of living is less than where you are! :winkwink:

Rach - glad there's no bleeding or cramping and you are feeling better. When is your next U/S? Now that you have your insurance in place did you find out about the pump? My insurance sent mine early which was helpful so I could read the manual etc. Also I needed a few extra items for it so it was helpful to do that in advance. 

I am leaving work early today to meet the drapery guy at my house so I get to pick up Isabela from school today. I am so excited because I haven't had a chance to do that yet!!! :yipee:


----------



## babydust818

awww look at that ham! sooo cute and I'm so jealous. 

my dr never said a word about another ultrasound. I asked the other day if I'd get another one before he comes and he seemed like that was a no? I really thought you got another one. so we'll see at my next check up. I'll be 32w then.


----------



## confusedprego

Weird, Rach! Was little man head down at your last scan? The 32 week scan is standard at my office to be sure they're growing properly and no signs of pre-eclampsia or GD, and then a few other things, I'm sure! I'm sure you're fine and don't need the scan but it's always nice to get it - I would just ask at your next scan and see what their standard is. You still feeling OK? 

Jess - I LOVE picking Oakley up! I am lucky because I am in school and don't have set hours so when Kirk is busy at work or I'm just done for the day, I leave early and get to pick him up - I love standing back and trying to watch him play before he sees me. He's so good with the other kids, it makes me so proud :) I was NOT social as a child but I'm wondering now if that's because my mom stayed home with me and I never had a chance to interact with kids on a daily basis. 
I will definitely tell you when we're in Florida as I know we'll eventually do a vacation down there. I'm sure our first trip with the boys down there will be to Orlando but we have friends/family that used to live in...Clearwater? I think that's where they were. They're probably moving back down there soon..it's near an army base.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I would definitely think they would do another scan. If they say know just remind them about the bleeding and see if they can check you just to put you at ease. I would tell them you are worried or haven't felt much movement :winkwink: Just a little kludge you know to get them to do one. 

Lindsay - they military base is in Tampa but it's not far from Clearwater. Clearwater Beach is actually where Mel is considering a place right now. It's so nice there! That's where we were for the fireworks last weekend. Isabela was so excited to see me yesterday when I got there. Wish I could pick her up more often!!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## babydust818

Aww that is so cute about Isabela being excited to see you. :)

Baby was not head down at 20w scan. He was breech. I remember the ultrasound tech did tell us that normal people get scans at 12w and 20w and that's it. I had more since i had the tumor. I reminded my dr after he told me i wouldn't get another scan the other day that the last time i had one baby was breech. I could tell he kinda forgot about that. He told me most babies turn themselves around and about 10% are still breech at this time. He said as time gets closer he will check to make sure. So.. idk if that means yes or no to scan? I would love to see him one more time.


----------



## confusedprego

I know they can check if baby is breech just by feeling your belly but my office likes to check by Ultrasound for growth as well. I would just try to nudge them a little to get another scan. 

Got my order in for carpet today and all the paint for the basement! So excited! :)


----------



## babydust818

That is sooo exciting!!! I love watching all your before and afters. Kirk is so great at what he does lol. Tell him to come to my house and do my baby room ;)

So, remember how i told you girls when i was at the hospital that i saw my friend had her baby the day before? Well, just read an article that she stole 2 cars the day she had her baby. She got into 2 wrecks because she was INTOXICATED and was inhaling toxic vapors. So, i imagine they had to do an emergency c section on her to make sure baby was okay. I can NOT believe she was capable of all that. Breaks my heart for her babies. How can people be SO selfish!? That is just sickening.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - based on what your doctor said doesn't mean he'll do an scan. Like Lindsay said, I would give him a little nudge like telling him that you haven't been feeling a lot of movement and that you are very worried. :winkwink: Rach what is up with that girl!!??

Lindsay - how exciting about your carpet and paint! Can't wait to see pics!! Any more thought on the name? I read the comment the other day about the sunglasses reference. :dohh: strange.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh forgot to post about your anniversaries, I have been waiting all week for this!!!

Sam - Happy 39 weeks!!! You are almost there!!! :wohoo:

Rach - Happy 31 weeks! Love the bump pic! :happydance:

Lindsay - Happy 27 weeks! You look great girl!!! :yipee:


----------



## confusedprego

haha I know - the sunglasses comment is why we're not really sharing this time around...people just don't think about how their comments sound sometimes! Although we get the sunglasses comment all the time! We joked that we were going to tell people this baby's name was Ray Ban just to tease back. Plus, we don't want to share with our families this time because they were kind of insensitive last time. We still really like Orion and more recently we like Warren but we're not sold on either. Warren has some family ties on a side we don't want them on so we're hesitant to use it. We will be using Kirk's middle name for this baby's middle name - Winthrop. I love the way Warren Winthrop sounds but I like the way Orion goes with Oakley. I dunno, I think we're holding out for something else but we'll figure it out! 

Rach - It's nuts how irresponsible people can be!! so sad! Hope her baby is OK !!! 

Sam - how you doing??? You're so close, it's crazy!! 

I got baby boy #2's bedding yesterday! :) It's so cute, I just love it! I can't wait to get his room set up! Kirk is downstairs painting the ceiling right now. Once we get the guest room downstairs done we can set up Oakley's new bed in his new room and get everything else all set. Crazy how close we're getting!! 
It seems as though I'm losing Oakley's nap all together! I've gone through phases with him like this before but for some reason this time is seems more difficult. Daycare has been commenting that he is typically the last to go to sleep and they often have to sit with him and rub his back to get him to go down. I've never had trouble like that with him before. Friday I didn't get any nap out of him at all which made for a very grouchy Oakley at dinner but he slept GREAT that night, so I can see the benefit but he's just too young!! Especially since he still needs to nap at daycare until he's 3...I think!! I have him in his bed right now and he's not happy about it! Wish me luck he actually falls asleep! ha!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I remember how your family was about Oakleys name so I don't blame you for keeping it a secret. We still want to hear your ideas though!! :thumbup: Since you may not want to use Warren because of the family ties what about another w name since it goes well with Winthrop? A girl I work with just named her little boy Wyatt. I thought that was a cute name. I can't wait to see your room pics when you get them all done. 

Rach - saw you just had a shower. Did you get a lot of stuff? Was this your first one? Where did you end up registering?


----------



## BeachChica

... And so it begins! :nope: Isabela seems to be coming down with a cold. Lots of yellowish snot today with some sneezing and a cough (infrequent) ugh!!! I feel so bad. Should I take her to the doctor tomorrow? She doesn't have a fever and seems to be in good spirits. Not sure if there's anything they can do but I definitely don't want it to get worse.


----------



## confusedprego

Poor Isabella!! I would wait to take her to the doctor until she starts acting differently or starts running a fever because they'll probably just send you home. I found at the very young stages that Oakley responded pretty well to the baby vick's (not the adult version). I would also try to give her a warm bath before bedtime to try to open up her nasal passages. Do you have an aspirator? Try to suck out the snot as often as you can to try to prevent the mucus from reaching her ears - that's how they get the ear infections from what I understand. 

Hope you still woke up to a happy baby!!!! That's the major downfall of daycare, unfortunately!! Keep getting that baby as much breastmilk as you can and it shouldn't be as bad as well! Good luck!!


----------



## BeachChica

Well I folded and booked an appointment for her this afternoon. She was so stuffy last night and I don't think any of us got much sleep. I kept listening to make sure she could breath. She is still not coughing or running a fever but just want to make sure she doesn't get any worse. When I took her to daycare this morning one of the other little infants was stuffy too so she definitely got it there. :wacko:
I do have an aspirator but I suck at using that thing. How far do you put that in their noses and do you block the other nostril when you do it? I have a Nose Frieda and that seems to work pretty well. Should I also get one of those vapor machines?


----------



## confusedprego

Better safe than sorry especially if she had trouble sleeping! I run Oakley's humidifier when he's coughing a lot and really stuffy, I figure it can't hurt! Oakley HATES the aspirator but when he's really stuffy it doesn't matter what you do, it'll pull snot out whether you plug the other side or not. I typically don't have that option as he moves away so quickly. I typically put it up his nose pretty far but he's older now and his nose is bigger so I think he can handle it - just go as far as your comfortable and if she'll let you plug the other side, I would do that but she may not like it. Let us know what the doc says!! 

I'm nervous - when I dropped Oakley off at daycare this morning, his little friend he eats breakfast with was out with a fever and she said HFM virus is going around so now I'm all freaked out that's what she has and they spend all day every day together so I don't think we'll be able to avoid it if that's what she has. He felt warm to me the last two days but has been eating/drinking just fine and playing so I guess I shouldn't be too worried yet...!!! ughhhh


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Lindsay that is terrible! Can you give him something like "Airborne" or is he too young for that? Hopefully you can keep him from getting sick! I wonder how Khloe made out with that. She looks better now in her FB pics. 

Isabela's appt is at 4:10pm so I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know :/ Regardless if he gets HFM, which gosh I really hope that's not what's starting around his room, he'll probably catch whatever his little friend has, so I'm guessing I'll be home a couple days this week. We'll just have to wait and see, I suppose. I haven't gotten any phone calls today so I guess he's still feeling fine right now. The only thing that makes me feel better is she got sick starting this morning, so I'm going to hope she caught whatever it was on Friday when Oakley wasn't in!


----------



## confusedprego

How did the appointment go? Isabella doing any better?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Quick post... Isabela got a good report at the doc. Definitely stuffy but here ears and chest are clear. Still sneezing and coughing a little bit. She said not to give her anything and just use a humidifier so I went out and got one of those last night. She also said to come back if her mood or feeding changes or if she has a fever. She weighed in at 13 pounds!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - Fab news about Isabela. Glad she is okay even if still a little stuffy. B was the same and we used saline nasal spray (and the nosefreida) and occasionally I had to bf him in a very steamy bathroom. I also used to raise the head end of the bed but more so when his nose was runny rather than blocked. Great weight, way to go mumma.

Linds - fx'd Oakley avoids the HFM. Loved the bump pic on FB too!! Can;t wait to see O's new rooms aas wellas babies room with the new bedding - so exciting.

Rach - I hope you get to have another scan, normally over here you don;t get one after 20 weeks but looks like it should be standard for you guys. I can;t believe that about the girl you knew, some people don't deserve to have kids. I am just upset as another of my friends on here had a 2nd tirmester loss. How was your shower?

afm -sorry going to be another long one!

We asked FIL to look after B for one night as a trail run. I know you said B would be okay but even OH was concerned. FIL was away for more than 8 months every year due to his job so was not a hands on dad for my OH or around very much. Even when we visit on a Sunday he like having B around but doesn't play that much and even falls asleep much to OH annoyance.

Anyway I had a call from my dad earlier on last week saying he needs stent in the arties of his heart which I mentioned before. So that alongside B worries I was REALLY upset. They spoke to OH and decided to surprise me and turned up Saturday night, cue lots of happy tears. As they were visiting B didn't go to FIL house for the ON stay. They stayed till tonight nad have taken B back home with them so we could have a short babymoon before the new one arrives although they are bringing him back at the weekend. It is very strange without him and I am missing him loads already but I know he will have a great time with them for a few days. I have a sweep at the hospital tomorrow so they maybe back sooner anyway!! Saying that, the 2 sweeps I had with B made zero difference.

I am going to get him a present from his baby brother when he comes to see him in hospital but I have no idea what to get.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - so glad to hear little Isabela's ears are clear and chest is clear! Hope she is still doing OK - I bet it won't be a full blown cold since she's getting your breastmilk. How is that going? Still supplementing? Did the new shield help out much? I agree with Sam on tilting the crib up a bit but that might be hard if you have her in the pack 'n play next to your bed right now. Even just a little something under the feet on one side might be helpful if she's having trouble breathing at night. 

Sam - gosh you're a day or two away from 40 weeks! I already forget when your C-section is scheduled. Do you have to wait all the way to 41 weeks? How lovely your dad came in to town to surprise you! Sounds like you have such a loving family :) Enjoy your mini-babymoon!! 

How is everyone else? Haven't heard from everyone in a while!

I got my Rhogam shot yesterday - so glad to be done with random shots! I think I'm just left with routine visits and my final ultrasound at 32 weeks now!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - how is your Dad feeling though all of this. So nice they were able to surprise you and it will be great to have a little break before your new arrival. I know you will miss him tons though! Is this your first ON without him? I can't remember. Are you gong anywhere for your baby on? A present from his little brother would be so cute! I'll see what I can think of. I wonder if there's something special that he could keep forever? If it was a girl I would think like a piece of jewelry like earrings or something, but not sure with boys. Good luck at the doctor today. Are you all packed and ready to go? 

Lindsay - glad your done with your shots! When is your next appointment? 

BF is going well, but still supplementing some. I am pumping 3 times at work now. Getting between 6-7ounces for the day. Not sure if the increase is due to the extra session or the new shield. I was going to ask you guys... I feed Isabela at 6am or so. Pump at 9:30am and get about 3 ounces. Then I pump at 12:30pm and 3:30pm and just get about 2 ounces each time. Is this normal that there is less in the afternoon? I wish I could get 3 ounces out of those times too. I am trying to drink lots of water.


----------



## confusedprego

Next appointment is July 24th :) My SIL is working that day too so hopefully we'll get some more pictures of the little dude! I've been really crampy lately and even had a tiny bit of spotting the other day that cleared up once I drank some water, so I'm assuming it has to do with the weather. Kirk is also working really hard on the basement so I'm a bit of a "single mom" right now as he goes straight to working on the basement when he gets home and Oakley is all on me, and he's been super clingy lately wanting me to carry him around all the time - not sure how to break that besides listening to him scream and honestly without Kirk around much to help, I can't listen to him cry much and give in a lot. Kirk should be done with the basement by the end of this week so hopefully next week will be a bit easier on all of us! 

Are you finding you have more of a supply on Monday's? It could be that Isabela is just a lot better at inducing your milk supply than the pump. I've heard some women say that by Friday their supply diminishes a lot and then gets vamped back up over the weekend. My only suggestion would to be to only exclusively breastfeed over the weekends to try to up production that way.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - I think they say production is best in the mornings and does tend to get less over the day with evenings being the lowest. Does Isabela feed from both breasts when you feed her? If only one could you pump the other (at the same time although that was impossible for me) or just after? Hope she is feeling better and I just remembered about tilting the crib, that she sleeps on her tummy so not sure if that would work or not.

Dad is feeling pretty good about it all - I think he thinks they are over reacting a bit as non of these tight chest feelings is a new thing (had for many years even since young) but then again you can't really argue with the results of an angiogram. 

Linds - Hope Kirk finishes the basement fast and you get some help. It is difficult anyway but more so when they have their extra clingy moments. Is he feeling a bit off/teething? What are you getting him for his birthday? Can't believe its only a week or so till he is 2!! I still need to google what a rhogam shot is and only a few more weeks till you see your new fella again!!!

afm - 40 weeks on friday, CS booked for next thursday 40+6. Had my appointment but no real sweep done as cervix too high, although a bit soft and no dilation. TBH I wasn't expecting it to anything else really but I had maybe daydreamed I'd be 2-3 cm dilated!!! Booked in again for another one Tuesday 40+4 when I get my preop bloods done. Going to try some natural ways to get things going whilst B isn't here!!! No plans ot go anywhere just to the picture/meals out etc. Had updates from dad today about what B's been upto and my mum went down to see him and he doesn't seem to be missing us yet anyway!!


----------



## confusedprego

I don't think Oakley is getting any teeth - I'm almost thinking since Kirk has been so busy with the basement the last couple weeks that he's just gotten really attached to me since I'm the only one he sees consistently. He's felt a bit warm the past few days but it hasn't turned into anything and daycare hasn't mentioned any issues with him at all. I have no idea!! 
I can't believe he's going to be 2 either! We got him a little riding tractor (that we already gave him but he's a bit too small for it) and a big bouncy house with 3 slides. The boy is OBSESSED with slides and while the bouncy house was kind of insanely expensive, we think it's a good investment while he's young and we have another on the way instead of renting them for parties. 

Yay for being 40 weeks practically!! I bet little man is so cramped in there by now that you probably don't feel him moving all that much anymore. My little dude doesn't stop squirming at this point - no forgetting I'm pregnant anymore, that's for sure!! I remember being so discouraged when they would tell me my cervix was high and closed at the end with Oakley but I'm wondering if I'll be as upset this time. I was so anxious for Oakley to join us and I'm of course excited for this one too but since it may be my last time being pregnant, I think it'll be tougher to let this one out  Hope you're still feeling well!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I remember being desperate to get B out and stop being pg as I was so uncomfortable towards the end but tbh I am not in any real rush this time. The last trimester has been so much better than with B, although umcomfy at times I have managed to keep more active and sleep better this time. Thats might be due to having B to keep me going and the fact this lil one is nowhere near as active. B was forever kicking me/hiccuping etc usually ALL night. Here's hoping that means this one will sleep better!!

I keep buying toys and I am trying to justify it by saying the cost is 'halved' as the second will get the use too!!!


----------



## BeachChica

You know I am not sure if my supply is higher on Mondays. I just started writing down my production for the day on a small pad so I will have to look and see if there is a pattern. 
I do have to feed her on both sides because I produce less than she needs I want her to her as much as possible. I've even tried feeding her on the lower production side first because I read that helps increase production but that hasn't really changed anything. I do try to exclusively BF when I am with her. Sometimes the BF is enough and she'll just feed again in a couple hours but other times it's not and I have to give her a couple ounces by bottle because she's screaming (usually in the evening). Overnight and morning feedings are exclusively BF. Production must be a bit higher during those times and she seems satisfied. 

Lindsay - Isabela's 4 month appt is the same day as yours so I will remember. You'll be getting good news with your photos and I'll be getting bad news (shots!!!). Hope Kirk can finish up quick. I would have freaked about the cramping and blood... Take it easy!!!! 

Sam - glad your appt went well even though there was no sweep. If you're not in a rush to get him here then it's probably better anyway. I was totally freaked when they told me Isabela was coming early. Even though yiu have 9 months to plan, I still wasn't ready!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am in no rush but I would still prefer to have a vbac over the planned cs, hence the sweeps. The only reason I am getting the cs next week (I potentially could have waited till after 42 weeks) was that I wanted a natural cs which not all our Drs do so wanted to try to get my Dr on that day which does limit the time I can go myself. Because I never laboured naturally myself it is like I am a ftm so as much as I hope I am not expecting to go anytime soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Jess - the shots are the worst - I just hate them but Oakley always sleeps so much better after them to be honest haha. Oakley has his two year appointment August 1st but I'm not sure if he's done with shots for a little while or not. He's had a lot so we might be good until he's going to school (which I don't even want to think about!!). 

Sam - Hope your next sweep works wonders! Get some BD in, eat spicy food and walk a ton and maybe you'll get that baby to show up on his own!! I hope your new little one sleeps better since he's less active. I complained about this one I have not being as active as Oakley but he's definitely caught up and I'm almost convinced he moves more but I didn't think that was possible when Oakley was in me so maybe they're just similar. I'm terrified this one isn't going to sleep ever!! He plays with my ribs constantly now so I have much better posture that I used to!! So excited for you - I can't wait to see pictures and hear what name you come up with for this one!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you get all the rib tickling and increased movement. I missed it more than I though after B was born and will again. If our boys aren't sleepers at least we do know it happens EVENTUALLY!!!

Jess - B's 3rd set where his best and didn't deem to bother him as much as the other so fingers crossed she is all okay with them.

We are going out for a meal tonight so it might be a curry, although I tend to go for the milder ones I might have to be brave and go hot!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - have fun tonight and tell them to make it extra HOT!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh...just got a call from daycare saying Oakley has a blister on his lip and in his mouth and a rash on his leg - they think he has the dreaded HFM :( He has been insanely clingy the past few days and hasn't been eating well, but no fever, so I'm hoping it will be a mild case. Everything I read and the doctor said that the blisters typically don't show up until the fever is winding down, so maybe we'll get away with a mild case! Keep your fingers crossed for us!

Sam - get it hot hot hot HOT!! :) Enjoy your dinner <3


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no, I really hope if it is HFM that it will be a mild case and he is all well for his birthday next week. 

I'll try to go as hot as I can, that doesn't lend itself to dtd afterwards though!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Update - I went and got Oakley early from daycare just because I was worried about him and in certain lights, I think I can see the blister she was talking about on his lip but it just looks like a scratch to me. I'll see if it grows tomorrow. He's romping around like crazy, no fever and actually ate chicken (!!!!) for dinner - I can't get the boy to eat meat..ever!! I don't see any rash on his leg besides a bit of a scratch he got last night getting out of the baby pool. So, I'm hopeful they're wrong!! I don't want to jinx myself but hopefully tomorrow he will be his normal self and whatever is on his lip will be gone!! 

Ha! Sam! DTD before


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no Lindsay!!! I hope Oakley is feeling ok today and did not get the dreaded virus! :sick: Happy 28 weeks!!!! 

Sam - Happy 40 weeks!!! How was the dinner and "dancing" :winkwink: Hope you got your food extra HOT!!! The pics of B on FB are soooo cute!! He's so grown up already!!!

Rach - Happy 32 weeks! What did you decide to do for baby furniture? Have you looked on Craigslist? There is a ton of baby stuff in my area. I was looking on there when I was looking for a changing table. 

AFM - taking a 1/2 day today. So excited! I have a fridge repair person coming this afternoon but before that going to get a pedi and then get to pick Isabela up from school. :yipee: 
On another note I think Isabela gave me her cold. I started to feel a touch of it yesterday.... Headache, scratchy throat. Hopefully it doesn't get worse. We are probably heading out to the boat tonight so hopefully some fresh air will do me some good!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - how is O today? hopefully they were just being over zealous and he missed the virus. Is it today you get the flooring of the basement in?

Jess - Before B I rarely had a cold/cough despite working in a hospital but I always seem to get something of his just in a lild version - scratchy throat/headaches etc but they pass quick so hope its the same for you. I am sure a nice relaxing weekend after your pedi will just do the trick.


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley seems fine today - I see now what they were talking about on his leg and I think it's a bit of diaper rash especially since there is nothing new today and the sore on his lip seems exactly the same as yesterday - it looks just like a scratch though and with how rough he is playing, I would never have thought it was a blister. It's only red so just keeping my fingers crossed he continues to stay the same. He was fussy earlier in the week but he's fine now and running around, eating a ton, drinking well, I wouldn't be worried except that they mentioned it but I think he's fine. I almost think he might have a had a very very mild version of it and he's already over it. So, we're still on to our mini-vacation this weekend to a indoor/outdoor waterpark tomorrow! 

Sam - We have carpet scheduled for next Friday :) They said they could "squeeze" me in that day though so I'm terrified they're going to cancel on me because we have Oakley's birthday party that weekend so we could really use the extra space! We have a lot of people coming! 

Jess - I'm the same as Sam, regardless of working in a hospital all of my adult life and not getting sick then, I get some version of what Oakley has basically every single time. A couple have been real bad for me but most are just very mild colds, so fingers crossed that's how it'll be for you! On a good note - if you caught it then you'll make some nice antibodies for Isabela and she'll get better that much quicker :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Well spicy meal and dtd did nothing apart for keeping me up all night because I just couldn't sleep. Not even a twinge!


----------



## pinksmarties

I knew you said it was a friday just thought it was this week. I am sure if you are booked in, even if squeezed, then you should be okay. Glad O seems not have caught anything. Have a fab weekend it sounds like its going to be great fun. Forgot to say happy 28 weeks. Thats now 3rd tri isn't it?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!

Sam - how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?? This is your week! Can't wait to see the pics of your new little guy!!!.... Eeeeek! I'm sooooo excited!!! 

Lindsay - how's little O today? Hopefully he didn't get that virus! How was the water park? 

Rach - love your new crib! I think you'll be really happy with the white and find that you have more flexibility matching other pieces with it. Looks like your room is really coming together! Keep posting pics. Did you have another shower? 

AFM - we went out on the boat Friday and Saturday ans just spent a nice relaxing day at home yesterday. Isabela is still stuffy but it hasn't gotten any worse. Mine seems like it's staying pretty mild as well... Stuffy, sore throut, and headache. She has her 4 month appointment this week on Thursday. I am going to plan to get her ears pierced after this round of shots.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Sam - how are you feeling?! It's almost time!!!!!! I saw you posting on facebook yesterday so I figure you're not in labor..yet!! Maybe you are by this morning, they say most women go into labor in the evening/night hours! 

The water park was really great, Oakley had a great time until...he took a nap on Sunday (for 4 hours!!) and woke up with a nasty fever and then was up all night whimpering 'help' because of a bad fever Sunday night. It was SO sad I felt so completely helpless for him!! I finally went down to the front desk to see where I could go to buy some Advil for him and I was so thankful to find they sold it - made me wish I had gone down hours earlier but once I got some advil in him he was better able to sleep. All yesterday he was complaining of a 'boo-boo' in his mouth and has some pimple like sores around his lip, so unfortunately I do think we didn't avoid the HFM like I had hoped. Once I got Advil in him yesterday evening (he hates medicine so it's difficult to get him to take it) he was able to eat a bunch and has been drinking a lot and then he was running around and playing so I'm hoping that maybe he's already on the upswing with the fever. The rash is very minimal as of last night. He's still sleeping now so I have everything crossed that can cross that he doesn't wake up with more of a rash. I'm not sure how long he'll be out of daycare. 

Jess - how is Isabela's cold??? 

How was everyone's weekend??


----------



## pinksmarties

Are you still away or back home Linds? I hope it is just a mild case for him if he is running about more today. How does that affect the kids he has been playing with (that I saw in the fb pics?)

Jess -Hope you are feeling better and glad Isabela stuffiness isn't worse. I am sure the fresh sea can only help. This Thursday is going to be a full one for everybody, with injection, scans and my cs section.

I had my bloods done today for the cs on Thursday and I decided to get another sweep although I really was in 2 minds about whether to bother. 1cm dilated this time but other than that cervix pretty much unchanged, posterior, firm-ish and bubs still high in pelvis.


----------



## confusedprego

I am really worried about Oakley's cousin, Cash, who he spent all weekend with :/ We weren't going to go in fear of HFM but it really didn't seem like he had it so we went and now of course he developed it while we were there. We got back yesterday afternoon. Cash drank out of Oakley's sippy a couple times so I think he is likely to catch it. Oakley just keeps complaining of boo-boo's in his mouth but he's eating, drinking, peeing, pooping like normal and playing just slightly less when he has advil in him. He's watching videos next to me right now on my phone which is allowing me to get some work done but still snuggle him. 
I was in tears yesterday though, it seems like we've entered a sad phase for me when Oakley is sick he doesn't want me if my MIL is around, he only wants her and screams for her. He even prefers Kirk over me. I would have been fine with it if he would come to me too but actually saying he didn't want me and crying when he came to me and today he keeps asking for Gigi and daddy and hitting me has been really tough. I'm sure it's because I've been the one to force medicine on him and spent nights up with him when he didnt' feel well but it's not doing well for my pregnancy hormones. He has his moments where he shows me love but it's just back and forth - he snuggles me and says "mama pretty" so he knows how to keep me hooked lol. Kirk reminds me that he asks for me 95% of the time and it's OK for him to ask for someone else 5% of the time and I know he's right but it's tough when he's sick, I suppose. I don't know I need to not be so sensitive. 
Sorry for the long rant! 

Sam - I can't wait to see your little one! You never know! They told me Oakley was going to come in weeks if they weren't going to induce me and then my water broke in a couple days so it could happen any time!! I think they're awful about predicting that stuff! Keep up the BD!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - how exciting, only a couple more days at most!!! I can't wait to see your new little guy! Please try to keep us posted if you go in. 

Lindsay - that stinks that Oakley got sick. I hope he doesn't get it too bad and runs through it quick. I don't blame you for feeling upset about the temper tantrums and wanting others. I would be pretty upset about it too. Can you have Kirk give him meds sometimes too so it's just not you?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hugs Linds - I so know how you feel. I think I have mentioned before that B keeps going to OH when he is upset/needing cuddles and it is horrible to feel 'not wanted and rejected'. I have spoken to other ladies with older children and they have all said they go through a phase but all end up coming back to mummy. Maybe, like Jess said, others can help with the medicine.

Hope the other little boy if he does get HFM is only mild like hopefully Oakleys may be.

I will try to keep you girls up to date, from working in the hospital I know it doesn't have a great mobile signal but I'll do my best.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls - yea, he was asking for daddy and Grandpa this morning but when he was upset in the middle of the night he was asking for mama so I know it's just a phase and he loves me but it's just the first time this has happened so it was kind of tough. Unfortunately, I'm typically the one home in the morning and Kirk has been working on the basement so he hasn't been available to help with medicine. I found a flavor of medicine he likes though so it's gotten a bit easier the last couple doses. I tried to take Oakley to daycare today but he got turned away at the door. I knew he was going to but my dad thought his sores looked benign enough to take him but he looks awful to me! His upper lip is just covered in sores, thankfully that's the only place he really has them. I'm going to keep him home the rest of the week and hope that he does OK on Monday. I don't see why he wouldn't. 

Sam - tomorrow is the big day!! Maybe you'll go into labor today!! Can't wait to hear about and see your little one!! :) So exciting!!! 

Jess - How's Isabela??? How are you doing??

Hi Everyone else if you're stalking!!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck today, Sam!!! :) :) I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Baby Beattie still no name. Borm 10.01 7lb 8o z doing great love him to bits


----------



## confusedprego

yay!!! congratulations!! :) can't wait to see pics!!! Hope you're doing well too! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Good morning ladies!!

Sam - Your new addition is just adorable! congratulations!! :) 

I've come down with Oakley's HFM virus...I think. I was really tired yesterday for no particular reason - had a terrible headache and was nauseous. I didn't really think anything of it until my throat started getting scratchy and I felt really cold. I took my temperature and it was around 99.8 and knew that I had something. I lost my dinner and then took some Tylenol and went to bed. I took some more Tylenol in the middle of the night and as long as I have Tylenol in me, I seem to be just fine. It says online that adults get it much milder than children so I'm hoping I won't need anymore Tylenol and it will pass quickly. I'm freaking out a bit though as this is the second time I've had a fever with this pregnancy and while they've both been low grade fevers under 100 it is still nerve-racking!! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - huge congrats on your new little guy!!! Saw the pics on FB! So cute!!! Can't wait to see more and hear how the delivery went. 

Lindsay - ugh! That's terrible! Do you think it's the HFM or a cold? I started to feel like I was getting Isabela's cold a week ago but it stayed pretty mild. Hope that's the same for you. How was your appt yesterday? 

Isabela's 4 month appt went well yesterday. She did scream after her second shot but wasn't too bad. She was a little fussy last night so we gave her a little baby Tylenol. Hope she's feeling better today. The doctor said we can start some foods... Rice cereal and then some stage one foods. We are going to try to start those this weekend. She also said that she should be sleeping through the night now so to start letting her cry it out a bit when she wakes up at 2am. We are going to try that this weekend as well and see how it goes. 

Anyone have any plans for the weekend? I think we may just stay home and try to get some things done around the house.


----------



## confusedprego

From what I can tell on the internet, it's most likely HFM and I should expect a fever and a sore throat but none of the sores. The only thing that isn't consistent is I don't feel well to my stomach either if I don't have Tylenol in me but that could be a combo of just being pregnant with a mild fever. I'm just real achy right now but the Tylenol takes care of the sore throat and fever so I'm just trying to take it easy and hoping it will pass by tomorrow. We have a family reunion type thing for Kirk's family tomorrow but I'm thinking he may have to take Oakley without me so I can get some rest before Oakley's party on Sunday. Oakley's fever only lasted at most 24 hrs so I'm hoping mine will be even shorter. 

Staying in this weekend sounds nice! It's tough letting them cry it out but it really is worth it. We could talk to Oakley through his monitor which I thought would be a good way to calm him down when he was little but it just freaked him out real bad. So, we would let him cry for a little longer each night until he got the hang of it. Then we had trouble with him losing his binky in the night and would literally put like 5 in his crib and that seemed to work OK haha.


----------



## BeachChica

Isabela is still in our room so it's going to be very interesting on how we manage through the crying. I may start to transition her when she gets the hang of STTN. She doesn't care really for binky's so we don't have that issue to deal with although I wonder if a binky would soothe her.


----------



## confusedprego

You could always try it, it definitely helped us as it got him through the night without a feeding and he slowly just started sleeping through the night anyway. BUt n


----------



## confusedprego

You could always try it, it definitely helped us as it got him through the night without a feeding and he slowly just started sleeping through the night anyway. BUT now we're faced with how to get rid of the binky. We've gone down to only at naptime and bedtime but he asks for it every night and flips out if he doesn't get it.


----------



## BeachChica

I heard some people talk about telling their little ones to leave the binkys for the binky fairy who delivers them to other little children that need them. After the binkys are gone the binky fairy sends a letter to the little one thanking them for the binkys.


----------



## confusedprego

aw, that's a cute idea! we'll probably have to wait until he's a little older for him to understand that but I really like that idea. I thought about trying to get him to give them to his little brother but I don't want him to 'grudge' his brother for it. 

Fever has passed today and just a minor sore throat left. No blisters for me either *knock and wood* I don't think they'll show up if they haven't already. Oakley's all cleared up of blisters and we have the basement all done besides a couple coats of paint on some doors! It looks absolutely amazing! I'll post pictures soon :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave:

Welcome to our new little addition to the thread! Sam hope you are doing well! Have you decided on a name?

Happy Birthday to Oakley - 2 already!!?? How time flies!!! How was the party? You still owe us bedroom pics!!!

AFM - had a pretty productive weekend around the house getting some things done, it was nice! I found my key to Chris's car which I had misplaced during the move, he has keyless entry so it would have been about $400 to replace that key! Ugh! So happy I found it, I was starting to think it fell in a box or something and got thrown out. Also found my sunglasses which I have been missing for over a month! :dohh:

We tried trying to get Isabela to sleep through the night but it didn't work out to well. She was screaming so much and so upset it was just breaking my heart that she might be hungry. Do you think she's still to young to try this? Did your little ones just start STTN on their own or did you have to let them scream it out? I don't know what to do here. 
We tried to start some feeding also, she didn't care for the spoon I think because when I put the remaining rice cereal in her bottle she drank it all so I don't think it's a flavor thing. After this week I am going to start trying some vegetables. Got some stage 1 foods... Green beans and sweet potatoes to try.


----------



## pinksmarties

hi girls, still to write on my journal and do a birth story but I have a little time just now as he is asleep on my chest.

We decided on Oliver Isaac. Born 24th July at 10.01am by cs weighing 7lb 8oz. We are doing great, bf going really well milk fully in and he has only lost 7oz of his birh weight which is great. Everything seems so much more relaxed this time, long may that continue. B doesn't seem overly bothered by his brother, he gives him the occasional kisses and strokes but he is still learning to be gentle. I am very sore still from the cs and am struggling to not pick B up (and have on occassion) but hoping things settle down fast.

Jess - tbh I think Isabela is too young to sttn but can totally understand where you are coming from as it does become debilitating. B didn't stn till 8-9 months and even then not consistently till 14 months and he did have a dummy. There were times I regretted giving it too him as he went through a long phase of waking lots at night just because he had lost his dummy andwasn't able tp find it. How did isabela injections go?

Linds - Hope you are both feeling better. glad the basement is done can't wait to see pics. Did you get a scan last week? haven't looked back yet.


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry for bad spelling etc typing one handed


----------



## babydust818

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats Sam! Oliver is a lovely name. So happy he is doing great and your milk supply is in full blast. I'd love to see a picture of him when you have a chance! :)

Sorry I haven't wrote much. Been busy with everything and also my laptop broke. I hate writing on my phone bcz of auto correct lol. I read everything but just haven't really had the time to respond.

Got just about the whole nursery done. Love it bcz of thr paint smell. Smells like a new house. Fonally washed all of his clothes and bedding. I did save a few clothes to wash incase I need to exchange for bigger sizes and if he comes out being a she lol. I have my swing and newborn rocker being sent via mail. Got it at target. Its the snugamonkey version. Andrews dad is buying us our stroller/car seat. So thankful for that. Only big things left to purchase that I'll need is breast pump and pack n play/bassinet for our bedroom. I hate how my insurance doesn't cover the breast pump. Only one I really trust with reviews is the Medela. Going to see if I can get the pump in style advanced tote version. Not sure if I should wait on that until he's here to make sure I produce enough or not? I am one that likes to be prepared so that may not happen as far as waiting. 

I've been nesting like crazy. Want to throw everything away. So sick of looking at crap. I just wanna sit in baby's room until he comes. Still not set on a name. Really love Ashton but sometimes I feel it's too feminine. So hard to name your child lol.

Oh and I bought the All free and clear laundry detergent. That is safe for baby right? Just hate how there's no scent but if baby's skin is sensitive i have no choice. Any suggestions? I didn't buy dreft bcz it's a little expensive and I heard not best on baby's skin.

I have another check up Aug 5. Dr said he is going to do some sort of exam. Didn't catch what it was called. Something about feeling and looking down there. I think also to feel if hes head down yet. Dr said if it's too hard to tell I'll have one more ultrasound. Wonder if he will take me out of work early? Probaby not.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls! So glad to hear from everyone!

Jess - I think that Isabela is too young to let her cry it out for very long. If I were you, I'd try to just console her before trying to feed her. IF she goes back down she'll probably get back up in an hour or so for a feeding if she's actually hungry and then you can just try to push that feeding as long as you can. Oakley did sleep through the night by 4 months but that meant like 9-4 or 5 and then he'd get up for a feeding and go right back down until 8 or 9. I thought by 6 months he was old enough to cry it out for more than a few minutes but I really only let Oakley go a couple minutes at a time at 4 months. 
Oakley would only do rice cereal in the bottle for a while - we would just do that around dinner time to try to help with sleeping at night and use the fast flow nipple so it didn't get clogged. Oakley really did better with the finger foods before he would take stuff on a spoon. 

Sam - I can't imagine getting a cs, having a newborn and a toddler! I hope you heal quickly!!! Glad things are going smoothly - I have a feeling this baby will be more relaxed for us too. I hope things keep going smoothly and you get a chance to catch some sleep! I love the name Oliver - it's so cute!! great choice!!

Rach - I have the Medela, I think freestyle? It was the smallest one they offered at the time Oakley was almost ready to pop but it was definitely expensive but worth every single penny. I would just make sure you double pump with whichever one you get. 10-15 minutes can be very precious with a newborn around so you don't want to have to double that. The way that purchase worked for us was they said as long as the seals on the box were not broken, we could return it. Because of that, I went ahead and bought it and extras knowing that I could return them as long as I didn't open the box beforehand. 
The swing is a great thing to have right when baby gets here so good that you got that ordered. I can't wait to take all that stuff out of storage but know it's too early for me right now. How have you been feeling?? Any contractions yet? I'm jealous you have the baby's room set up - we are close to being able to set up Oakley's new room so I can set baby's room up but we'll be away this weekend, so maybe next weekend! I hope you do get another ultrasound to check on baby boy!! 

AFM - I know I owe you all a new ultrasound picture - baby boy is really starting to look like O, it's kind of weird! My next ultrasound is August 15th where they will check baby's growth and that's an official scan instead of my SIL just sneaking me in. We have added Miles and Colton to our list of potential names. Those two are kind of the only ones in the running anymore. I agree Rach, it's so tough to name a kid! 
I also owe pictures of the basement - I will try to take some pictures today. I haven't wanted to post them on Facebook until Oakley's party to surprise our friends  No one really knows we've been doing this work except for our family. We ordered our new dining room table yesterday and I'm just in love with it! It's exactly what I wanted. It seats 6 people or it has two leaves that extend it to seat 10 people very comfortably. I was having a tough time finding a table that extended enough for 10 comfortably. 

https://www.ashleyfurniture.com/Sho...px?PageId=Showroom&SetDomTab=1&ItemNo=D580-45

I hope everyone else is doing really well!! Kels, Mar and Alyssa - miss you ladies!!


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - if you're stalking, I just took a peek at your chart and AF is near and so is August - does that mean we get to do some actual chart stalking soon?! yes, please?! 
Same with you Alyssa if you are! Aren't we supposed to get a medicated/monitored cycle in in August for you too?! I hope we get to hear about it!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Sam - congrats again on your new little guy! I love the name Oliver! How are you feeling? Do you have family with you now to help out or how long is Peter going to stay home? 

Rach - love the new car! Congrats!!! This is turning out to be a really great year for you!! I wanted to ask you... Did your insurance tell yiu that they would not cover your pump? I was just reading an article on the affordable care act and it says that insurance companies are required to provide one. Just curious what they told you. That's a big cost that you could save for other baby things. 

Lindsay - was your party this past weekend? You owe us some pics!!! How are you feeling? I know you were a bit under he weather last week. What about Oakley's blisters? I like the names Miles and Colton. Actually have a friend who has a little boy named Colton. Are the O names out? 

Gotta run I will post more later...


----------



## BeachChica

Rach:

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/assets/file/ACA%20-%20General%20QA%20rev012113v3.pdf


----------



## BeachChica

AFM - had a nice weekend at home. Isabela still has a cough but she seems in good spirits so that's good. Still doing the rice cereal. She hasn't quite gotten a hang of the spoon, most of it come back out but we are working on it. So I had a question about the rice cereal. What is the deal with this... Is this something you just have them try in the beginning until they start eating other foods or do you start mixing it in with the other foods so they get the iron etc from it. I have no idea on this whole eating thing so any tips would be great. Also should I keep up with the rice cereal until she gets the hang of eating with a spoon and swallowing before moving on to other foods? I am thinking the latter might just be a waste at this point but maybe if she likes it better then it could encourage the swallowing...???


----------



## pinksmarties

I used to mix the rice in with the pureed as some of the fruit ones where quite runny and thickened it up a bit. Start of with veggies first do she doesnt getvtoo used to the sweet taste of the fruit and not try any veggies. Start off with the sweeter veggies such as sweet potato carrot or butter nut squash. Use as single flavours one at a time to rule out allergies then later one you can mix them up. B wasn't great to start off with but soon got the hang of it however he was a bit older as I didn't wean till nearly 6 months.


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay I love the dining set! Beautiful.

Sam how is Oliver and B? Is B getting jealous yet?

Jessie I wrote the insurance place and they said this:Certain health plans that took effect prior to March 23, 2010 may be "grandfathered" and exempt from recent Health Care Reform legislation. Grandfathered plans may include some consumer protections from the Affordable Care Act, but may exclude others. Your policy is grandfathered, and at this time does not provide coverage for breast pumps

So I have to fork out the money to buy a pump. Someone on eBay has a Medela PIS tote for $175 said it is brand new and the seal isn't broken. Not sure if I should trust that or just go to target and get it? Would the Medela warranty still count if I purchased off someone on the internet?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Lovely. I miscarried on the 10th July 2014 due to a blighted ovum. My husband and I are also trying to conceive once again. No idea when I ovulate but it could have been the 28th July after my HCG levels finally dropped. We did the deed the night before so here's to hoping. I'm symptom spotting lol who doesn't ?! I am now 8dpo (so I assume) my boobs have hurt for 3 days now. I've got a VERY nose and sore throat and keep feeling twinges on my lower right side. Could it be could it be ?! 

This not knowing is killing me ! If I get my BFP I'm gonna keep quiet this time. It's hard having to explain things.

Hope to see success with you guys too !!!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!

Kirk and I are back from a weekend away from Oakley for a wedding in NJ. It was really nice but it was tough having both of us away from him all weekend. My mom got us a dropcam that was really nice as we could tune in on our phones and see live video of Oakley. It really helped me a lot!! He had a great time with my mom and Kirk's sister so it was nice to get sneak peeks of what he was doing. 

I am feeling OK - got over the HFM quickly but now we all have minor colds. I feel a bit better this morning, just a lingering cough when I wake up. Oakley seems to be over it completely. The mood in the house is a bit somber - Kirk's best friend's father passed away this weekend and it's been tough on all of us to deal with. So, I'm thinking my cold may be lingering as I'm not able to rest mentally. 

Jess - I very slowly mixed in new flavors to either rice cereal or oatmeal. The rice cereal really blocked Oakley up and Oatmeal was better on his digestive system. We started with sweet potatoes and expanded to carrots and eventually fruits and other veggies. 

Sam - I hope the new one is going easy on you! update us whenever you can :) 

Rach - that's a bummer about the breast pump but you could even get a used one and just get your own attachments. You would just need new shields, and valves (I think that's what they're called) I can look it up for you if you want! The actual pump doesn't get any of the milk in it so as long as it works, it doesn't matter who's used it before! 

Hi Chrissi! Welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss! We are all at various stages of TTC after a loss with many successful stories. I am on my second successful pregnancy since a MMC in August of 2010, then a successful pregnancy that resulted in my son, Oakley, a second loss in November of 2013 and now I am 30 weeks pregnant again. There are similar stories to mine here with some more extreme but we're happy to add you to the group! I will keep all my fingers and toes crossed his is your cycle and please keep us updated! Do you chart? 

Hi everyone else! Hope you're all doing great and had a nice weekend!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - that sucks about the pump coverage. Like Lindsay said the pump itself doesn't matter if it's used, just the parts. One benefit of buying one at Target is that they have a 90 day return policy so if it doesn't work out you can always return it. I didn't think it mattered if it was open but you may want to check. I love your baby room. It really came together and looks so perfect!! See all that worrying you did for nothing!! :winkwink:

Lindsay - glad you got over the HFM. Did you see Kelsey's post on FB about Khloes nails after that? That stinks about the cold. You have been through a lot this pregnancy!! This baby is going to have a super immune system!!! How does the camera work that you got? 

Chrissi - welcome and sorry for your loss. As Lindsay mentioned we are all at different stages of our journey but we've all been through a lot so let us know how we can help. I just had my rainbow after 6 MCs and 4 years of TTC. 

Sam - saw your update in your journal. So glad things are going well for you this time and you labor went well. How is your little guy doing?


----------



## confusedprego

I just checked Kelsey's FB, Jess! Eeks!! I haven't noticed anything on Oakley yet but he's a few weeks behind Khloe. I wonder if he will get it as he had a very bad fever for a day. I have been sick a lot this pregnancy - it makes me really nervous but maybe some of the immunity will be passed to baby #2 - we'll see!!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay so sorry to hear about Kirk's best friend's father. I hope you start feeling better soon and that Kirks friend can heal quickly from the passing. I don't ever want to know what that feels like. Ugh. Such a hard thing to go through. Can't even imagine. Thinking of you all! &#9825;

Chrissi welcome! Sorry about your loss. I too had a BO. Three months after I got pregnant with my rainbow! Never give up hope. Your symptoms sound great. Good luck and let us know what happens.


As for used breast pump.... I thought the same thing you ladies said. I went on Medela website and they said it is not safe nor recommended by them to purchase a used pump. The closed system pumps are reusable but the opened ones are not. The Medela PIS is an opened system and if you buy used there could be some old milk that could have got trapped in the machine somewhere and then you have to worry about cross contamination. Also if your nipple happened to bleed and blood got backed up then you have the issue of someones blood back tracking into your babies bottle. I honestly have NO IDEA how any of that could get trapped in the machine but I'd rather not chance it. I figure if Medela site says no then I won't do it lol.


----------



## confusedprego

That's interesting Rachael. I got the Freestyle pump:

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/463/freestyle-breastpump

and it literally pumped out of my boob through the shield and the (what I call) valve straight into the bottle, so it never even went through any of the tubes but certainly not through the machine what-so-ever. Maybe they have other kinds that it does? I could see how it could get into the tubes potentially but not the machine, but you have to do what you're comfortable with. I loved my freestyle pump - it did a great job. 

Thanks for the well-wishes. It's a tough time for the family for sure, I haven't personally had to experience a loss that close to me, and it pains me so much to see them go through this :/


----------



## korink26

GIRLS!! I haven't been on in FOREVERRRR, sorry!! Just been such a crazy summer for us!
Jess we also had to switch from rice cereal to oatmeal because the rice cereal blocked Khloe up horribly. How's it going for Isabela? It took Khloe a minute to get the hang of the spoon and a lot of it would just fall out of her mouth. But My Pedi told me to have it almost as runny as breast milk, which just really didn't work well.
Rach that sucks your insurance won't cover the pump. I got the hands free Medela something--don't remember which one. I didn't do it through my insurance, but I swear the suction at the end wasn't very good which is why I got mastitis twice, so next time I'm going to try and get a new one through my insurance. A lot of my friends did used ones, and yes, the milk doesn't go through the tubes or anything so it's not as gross as it sounds. I love baby's room! any names in the running yet?
Lindsay--I can't believe Khloe's nails did that when she seemed to have such a mild case, especially because her fever hardly even broke 100! But, I've been getting tons of messages from people, saying they had the same situation. So, it almost sounds like it's bound to happen no matter what. The virus that just keeps on giving!
congrats Sam on baby Oliver!! He's so beautiful! How has it been for baby #2? I struggled a lot when Khloe was born, and I think it's because I just had no clue what to expect and I was so overwhelmed. I hope with baby #2 I have an easier adjustment. I remember reading your journal and feeling so relieved I wasn't the only ones with the same feelings---so that's why I'm curious how you are doing.
AFM---started clomid! aahh! Can't believe I'm doing this because I still struggle with the, "am i really ready for baby #2"!?!?!? But, I'm excited. Dr. told me to take it CD5-9 but I got pregnant wiht Khloe on CD3-7 so I'm doing that this time as well. Have you girls used the blinking ovulation tests that then go to smiley on most fertile day? How fun---just bought some (how expensive thougH)----but they didn't have those when TTC the first time! Khloe the last weekish has been awful sleeping through the night. 2 or 3 times in the last week she ended up sleeping with us---horrible habit to start but it's the only way she'll settle. She puts her fingers in her mouth and points to the back and says "owwa"---I think she might be getting her 2 year molars??? Think it's possible? She has been really hoarse the last 2 days, but that could be from her crying at night and us trying to let her "cry it out".


----------



## Chrissi1981

Thanks ladies. Happy to be here :) well in a way ! Would rather have not mc but hey things happen. I'm here mostly to talk to other women in the same boat rather than complaining to people I know. I want to keep quiet on the outside world, but still need support from somewhere and that's why I'm here ;) 

Today I'm 9dpo and stupidly did a test with fmu. I think I see a faint line but like an extremely faint line. But then it could all be in my head ! But it'll be a relief if I am and the reason I feel so pants is because I'm pregnant ! I was sick last time with a sore throat, but this time around I'm worse. My head cold is pretty bad, my boobs still hurt (although they're bearable). Right now that's all that's the matter. Nothing else.

I wasn't trying to conceive though. I wanted to wait till my Progest cream came through. Now I have it I'm happy to start trying. I'm using Emerita Progest Natural Cream. Just to help a little with my progesterone levels. I haven't been tested though as the doctors here refuse to test me as I've only had 1 mmc. So sad. I never complain about anything or take advantage of the NHS and when something pops up they're of no help whatsoever !! 

I'll let you ladies know what happens whether I caught or not. I'll leave it now in the hands of God and the Universe. May we all be blessed and go on to have healthy and beautiful pregnancies.

Xxxx


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck, Chrissi! It sounds very promising for you!! :) It's great this forum exists as I don't know how I would have gotten through my miscarriages without these ladies! And honestly, my pregnancies and newborn experiences as well! It's such a great thing!! 

Kels - I'm SO excited you're doing clomid again!!!! Let the chart stalking begin!! 
It's crazy about the nails! I checked Oakley's last night but they were fine - his fever did get really really high so I bet it will happen to him. We're only 3 weeks out from when he had HFM.


----------



## confusedprego

I have more time now so I'll do a better post - 

Chrissi - my doctors won't test until you have 3 MCs in a row, so even if I were to have one more, they wouldn't test me until I had 2 more in a row after that. Kind of crazy. I tested at 9DPO for this pregnancy late at night and got a very faint line - feel free to post pics! We'll squint for you :) 

Kels - I think we all struggled with baby #1 at first more than we expected, I think that's totally natural! I'm assuming this baby will be easier but who knows! I figure I won't be able to fuss over every little thing like I did with Oakley because I'll still have Oakley to fuss over  When is Khloe's birthday again?? Coming up on 2!! Hope work is going well for you! 
I bet she is getting her 2 year molars - Oakley had his 2 year check up recently and I told them he's been pointing in his mouth saying 'boo-boo' and they checked and said his back molars are swelling so they're probably about ready to come through. We always have trouble with him sleeping when teeth are coming in so I'm looking forward to having all of his teeth in!! We got a great night's sleep out of him last night so maybe we're past the worst of it! He also gets a runny nose and runny eyes when his teeth are coming in - I thought it was just coincidence until the doc said it's really common. 

Rach - baby boy's room looks awesome! I bet it's making you so excited! I can't wait to get Oakley's room set up so I can set up baby #2's room too! 

AFM - my cold is nearly completely gone, just a nagging cough every so often. We are going to start setting up Oakley's new room soon - I'm really excited! The house is really coming together, it's crazy crazy! Once I clean up the basement for the party this weekend, I'll take pictures for you guys - right now it's an explosion of Oakley's toys :)


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Hi, all,

Just a quick post to update. I'm back from my teaching program for the summer. I had an amazing time, felt better than I had since my MC. Got to hang out with some great friends and made some more.

Unfortunately, as you know, Rob and I had been really struggling before I left, and being gone highlighted even more how much happier I really am on my own at the moment. We're trying to work things out but it will perhaps be a long road and I'm not sure what the end looks like. 

As a result, and in consultation with my fertility specialist, we're going to wait a while and I'm going to hang out on the birth control until we get our relationship more in line (if we do). I don't think having a baby will fix our relationship and right now we're not in a place to handle the kind of stress TTC places on us. 

I will probably not be on much because it's really hard for me, but I'm so happy for all of you and your new or impending arrivals! My thoughts are with you, and maybe I'll be back at some point.

Lots of love,
Alyssa


----------



## confusedprego

:hugs: to you Alyssa - marriage can be tough and I hope that you both find a way to make it work! I'm sorry to hear that your relationship problems have continued even after your summer away. We are all here for you and hope you'll be back feeling happy and optimistic for the future very soon!!


----------



## BeachChica

Awww Alyssa :hugs: sorry to here that about you and Rob but it sounds like you are making the right decision. If it's meant to be it will work out and if not it's better to sort that out before more time goes by. You are still young so lots of time for your rainbow to come. Check in with us and let us know how your doing! 

Lindsay - glad you are feeling better! I have a touch of a cough too and those lingering ones are so annoying!!! I can't wait to see this pics of Oakleys room!!! I just LOVE the decor you got!!!

Chrissi - my doc wouldn't test me until after 3 MC's as well. It sucks that you have to go through all that to start the process but your symptoms sound promising! Did you test again today? 

I'll post more later...


----------



## BeachChica

AFM - Isabela's food seems to be going ok. We tried sweet potatoes last night and she didn't quite make the faces she made at first with the rice cereal. Not sure if she liked the flavor better or she is just getting used to the spoon. I did give her her own spoon as well so I think she enjoyed that. Still not sure how much she actually got down but it's really more about her getting used to it at this point. 
BF is still going ok. My supply at work has increased some so I am pumping 3 times during the day and getting a total of 8 ounces. I might have a slight case of mastitis though, I feel a painful lump on my right side. I am going to put a hot compress on it tonight and see if that helps. Isabela slept a little better last night, still getting up a little earlier than I'd like for her feeding (about 1:30am) and then her next time was about 6am which is when I get up anyway. Hopefully she keeps it up!


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - that sounds like a great sleep Isabela is getting and it is all just about getting her to taste different flavours now. Thats great pumping, it would have taken me 3 days to get that much!! I hope the hot compress works for the blocked ducts and it clears it for you. Luckily I never had that but can imagine how sore it might be.

Rach - I have the medela swing and found it to be good although I was never a good 'pumper' lol. Bummer you have just missed out on getting one through the insurance that just doesn't seem fair. I owuld love to see pics of the nursery if possible.

Linds - hope you feel better soon and so sorry to hear about the loss of kirks friends father. Looking forward to seeing the pics of the basement and the boys new rooms.

Kels - woo hoo for starting on the clomid, can't wait to chart stalk again. Things have been easier this time in some respects, you don;t have the new mum fears and the huge learning curve we had with our firsts. The thing I am struggling with most is not being able to play and interact with B as much as I used to as I am bf so much more with O. I think after lots of night waking the lack of sleep is something I have gotten used to so although sleep deprived it doesn't seem as bad as the first time. OH is still home atm so it might all change again when he goes back to work.


will write more in a more in my boobie monster need another feed


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

Jess - I saw on FB Isabela slept in - does that mean you got more sleep too??? It'll take her a while to get the hang of the spoon and she's probably getting more than you think. They can't eat much solid food right now anyway. Are you still supplementing? 

Sam - glad everything is going well with O!! I'm nervous about not being able to give Oakley as much attention when this baby comes but he does seem to be doing better at entertaining himself - that might go right out the window as soon as he has a brother to 'compete' with. 

Funeral went well yesterday...well as good as a funeral can go. Kirk was out until nearly midnight with his friend and we are going to have a get together here with him and their friends from high school - I hope it will help to lift his spirits. His dad really was a great guy and was too young to pass on. 

Anyway - on a lighter note - we have Oakley's rescheduled second birthday party with all of our friends on Sunday - really looking forward to breaking out the big blow-up playhouse again for Oakley. He had so much fun with it and I think all our friend's kids will too :) 
I feel a lot better now but this stupid nagging cough won't go away! Driving me a bit insane! At least Oakley is completely better now! 

Any fun weekend plans???


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - no I didn't get to sleep in, just Isabela! :baby: She was up a little later again last night, about 2:30pm so I hope that trend continues for her to get back into the 3:30ish range. Then she was up again at 5:30am after which she went back to bed and I got up! Hopefully she will sleep in tomorrow but not likely. Do you have acid reflux? I do and that's why my coughs tend to linger. I usually have to sleep with a cough drop in my mouth. Sorry about your friends Dad, that is terrible! 

AFM - this weekend we have a baptism class for Isabela on Saturday and a birthday party to go to on Sunday so no boating for us this weekend :( We will definitely be out the following weekend though, I can't wait! Next week Isabela is out of school so we have the moms watching her ugh! I really stress with them!!! Hopefully the week will go by quick! I am taking off in Friday so I will get to spend the day with her then. The soreness in my breast is better today. I put a heating pad on it last night which helped.


----------



## confusedprego

I've been getting terrible heartburn the last week..assuming it's a pregnancy thing as I really don't typically get it. I bet that it is not helping the cough at all! 
One morning you're going to wake up at 4 or 5 and panic that Isabela didn't cry for you and run in to check on her and she'll be perfectly fine! Such a crazy feeling! 
Too bad you can't get out on the boat - Kirk is going Kayaking tomorrow with is friend that lost his dad tomorrow - I'm really jealous. I keep forgetting I'm pregnant so I was actually the one to suggest kayaking with him and Kirk was like "you know you can't do that, right?!" haha ugh stinks!! I weighed myself this morning and I've gained 20lbs so far and have 9 weeks to go, so I'm thinking I'll be able to stay within my goal of only gaining 30lbs! Will probably be easier to get back off than the nearly 50lbs I gained last pregnancy! 

Ok - back to writing!! this lady needs to graduate!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I had terrible heartburn towards the end of my pregnancy too and never really had it before or after that. Maybe your little guy has a lot of hair as people say. Isabela sure did!!!


----------



## confusedprego

In our last scan he did have hair! Oakley had a ton of hair when he was born and I definitely got heartburn with him too. It's funny because I don't really know what heartburn is and every time I complain about pain in my chest, Kirk has to explain to me that it's heartburn so that's how rarely I typically get it!! 

How was everyone's weekends?? We had Oakley's second (second) birthday party yesterday and it went really well. I was dragging a bit as we had friend's over the night before until 2ish (I snuck away to bed around 1230) so Kirk and I were definitely sleep deprived with Mr. O getting up at 7 - so sad that we think that 6.5 hrs of sleep is sleep deprived!! I guess I'm in for a rude awakening when this little one shows himself! 
I have my next appointment and official scan next Friday (32 weeks 1 day). I have a feeling this little dude is bigger than Oakley was. I'm going to bring my scan pictures of Oakley so we can compare - I'm excited! 
We are going to start setting up Oakley's bedroom this weekend now that the basement is done, weddings are done, funerals are done, and birthday parties are done! The rest of the summer is ours to do with as we please, which is really nice! We've literally been booked every single weekend of this summer so it's been tough to relax even though it's been fun! 
I'm starting to feel really really big and awkward. The weeks are just flying by so I wonder if now that I feel large that they'll slow down a bit. I'm getting nervous about getting enough schoolwork done before I go out but I guess everything will work out the way it's supposed to! eeeek....


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I see you got a + OPK and a temp drop today! woohoo!! Can't wait to see those temps go up and stay up!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! How Is everyone doing? 

Lindsay - is your appt tomorrow or next week on Friday? 

Rach - love the maternity pics

Sam - how are you doing with little Oliver. I definitely can see how things are so much better the second time around! You don't have that big learning curve. Forgot to ask how your labor was. 

AFM- It's been a crazy week for me as my mom stayed over Sunday, Monday and Tuesday to watch Isabela. Chris's mom watched her yesterday and today. I took off on Friday to be with her. I will be glad when this week is over as they as so awkward with her, it makes me nervous! 

Food is getting better. She is actually eating it now but it is ALL over the place! She tries to put her hand in her mouth the same time as the spoon and then wipes her hands on her face, ears etc!!! Last night we tried green beans and she was pretty good with those too. She gets a little frustrated towards the end of the feeding.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!

Had my 32 week scan today and baby is looking good! he's 56% for weight at 4lbs 9 ounces and is measuring really long at 78%! He's really been hurting me when he moves and they figure it's probably because he's so long. I don't mind him hurting me, of course, but I don't remember Oakley hurting me this early! Everything else looked healthy too - baby boy is head down and I start weekly appointments after my next appointment in two weeks! I can't believe it! 

We finally started putting Oakley's bed together and it's quite the process! No wonder it was so affordable but it looks great!! 

Jess - it took Oakley a long time to not make a complete mess while he ate but it's worth it for the better night's sleep and more variety! Your parents will get the hang of watching her and it won't feel so awkward anymore eventually - hopefully!! Good thing you put her in daycare though if you don't feel comfortable with the grandparents!! 

Any fun weekend plans?? Kels - I haven't checked your chart today - hope you had a temp rise today and are getting lots of BD in!

Sam - how are you doing? I too am really curious about your labor!

Rach - how you feeling?? You're really getting close now!! Do you have an appointment today?
 



Attached Files:







32wks1day.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## confusedprego

Oakley's new room attached :) Not putting it on facebook as I'm not sure everyone would agree with the height of the bed but he's doing absolutely great with it!!

Basement photos are on facebook :) Finally!!

Not sure if I was nesting this weekend or if we just finally had some free time but I cleaned basically the whole house - it feels so nice to walk around without clutter everywhere!!
 



Attached Files:







Oakleysnewroom2yo.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

Wow look at that big boy bed! I wish I had one of those when I was little lol. Super cute. I bet he feels like such a big boy in it! Love the sono pic too. Baby already looks like Oakley!


AFM not sure if what I've been experiencing is contractions or if the baby is pushing my belly out so far? Like last night I was sitting here and under my right rib I saw it all of a sudden roll up into a ball in a spot and felt like baby was pushing further and further until it almost took my breath away. Lasted 5 seconds or better then went away. Happened 2 times in a row. I'll be at work and down by my left hip it will do the same for a couple seconds every once in awhile.Any ideas? I see dr tmrw and I'll be asking him.


----------



## confusedprego

Baby boy #2 does that to me a lot already, I remember it happening with Oakley closer to the end. I think it's from them running out of room and trying to get comfortable if it's what I think it is. I swear this one puts his knees on my right rib and tries to stretch out so I have this big ball of baby down by my left hip. It can get pretty painful but I just kind of rub my hands firmly from my hips to belly button and tell him it's OK and he usually relaxes a bit. He's helping my posture for sure because I try to sit up to avoid him 'bending' my ribs! lol. Your doc should be starting to check you soon. I found the best indicator of progress toward labor for me was the "lightning pains" in your cervix - have you started getting those?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - glad your appointment went well and love the pics!! Did you have any problems with your cervix his pregnancy? I thought you had them with Oakley! Love Oakleys new bed!! I bet he feels like such a big boy up there. Love that the dresser has been in your family for such a long time! So did you get your other room set up now and ready for your new addition? Any more thoughts on names? 

Rach - I had that too. Isabela would move all around toward the end and some times it would be really uncomfortable. Occasionally I would even look lopsided because she would be all rolled up on 1 side. I swear it was her but sticking up at me LOL! Are you on weekly appointments now? 

Sam - hope yiu are getting some sleep here and there. Isabela has been a terrible sleeper the last couple nights... Every 3 hours!!! :wacko:

AFM - we had Isabela out on the boat this past weekend for her first time on the beach. We've never taken her up to the beach because I was worried about getting her in the sun so we just kept her on the boat. This was the first time we put sunscreen on her. She really liked it. It was so cute to see her face light up when she was sitting on the shoreline and a wave would break in front of her! Anyone else do anything exciting over the weekend?


----------



## korink26

Hi girls!
Alyssa, if you're still checking on here sometimes, I'm thinking about you. I admire you so much for realizing what makes you happy, and not being afraid to do it. Sounds like this summer away was just what you needed. I hope whatever makes you the happiest, happens--whether it be reconciling or separating. hugs..
Lindsay---how are Oakley's nails? Khloe's are getting so pitiful and sore looking---but it doesn't seem to bother her. Except that they must be catching on stuff so she'll bring them over for me to cut the hunk of hanging nail off :( Omg I love your new baby boy picture (have you decided on a name yet?). Look at those cheeks and those lips!! aww, just wanna smooch him. I LOVE Oakley's bed---what is he thinking about it?
Jessie I'm guessing everything with your bb worked out and mastitis stayed away? I always LOVE Isabela's pictures---she has to be the happiest baby with the most beautiful big smile I've ever seen! Can just imagine how much she loved being on the beach.
Rach-I loved your maternity pictures! You're such a great looking couple---I can't even imagine how beautiful this baby is going to be! I saw on fb you think you decided on a name---what'd you decide?! How long are you planning on working?
Sam--hope you're still enjoying your 2 babies! Is hubby home to help?
AFM---I'm already so frustrated with TTC! I bought the new advanced clearblue OPKS (the ones that blink) and I think my clomid messed with the results. I could not use my clearblue fertility monitor because clomid threw off the results, but this opk said the clomid would not affect the peak days. Well, either it was off or my body geared up to OV and then didn't. So, we BD'd our hearts out around my first positive opk (cd12), but didn't keep it up after like we should have. Then Sunday (cd16) I woke up and my temp had dropped so I took another OPK and the stupid advanced OPK said negative, but yet the test lines were both bright blue--looking positive. Took an opk on my regular ditital test and sure enough, positive! With Khloe being up we had to wait for her nap to bd which didn't happen until early afternoon and by then I'm sure it was too late. By about 5 pm it was already negative again. Ugg....I get my positive OPK's the day of OV, and not day before like a lot of people. If I wasn't on Clomid I wouldn't be so upset about missing this month, but since I am, I'm so frustrated and feel like I wasted a medicated cycle. I only want to try clomid for the 3 months because of reading how clomid can increase chance of cervical cancer and I've already done 4 rounds of it for Khloe.
Sorry for the rant, but I'm disgusted and it's my own fault that we should have kept up the bd'ing until we were for sure.


----------



## korink26

Oh, and Khloe had those 2 weeks where she was refusing to fall asleep, so in our sleep deprivation, we took her with us a couple nights. Then we put her on the living room floor, which she was fine with too (but I felt horrible having her sleep on the floor). Just wanted to sleep anywhere but her bedroom. I moved her make shift living room floor bed to her bedroom, and I'm letting her sleep there now. She's falling asleep ok in there, but I feel so bad I can't get her in a bed on her own to sleep! I bought her a toddler bed, and we'll set that up as soon as we get a chance. She's such a wild sleeper though, I'm not sure how she won't fall out of it.


----------



## confusedprego

Ugh, I'm stalking this thread today to take mental breaks from writing! ugh!!

Jess - I actually didn't have any issues with my cervix with Oakley but they were worried I would since I had a LEEP procedure done in 2008 that could have weakened the strength of my cervix leading to an incompetent cervix and losing the baby :/ BUT thankfully they said I had an "Olympic" cervix as the 'safe' range of cervix length is anything over 2.5cm and I was around 5cm until well into my third trimester. Because I had such a long cervix last time, I am not required to be checked every 2 weeks like I was with Oakley's pregnancy. I have my SIL check every time I'm in the office and it's been around 5cm again until this last scan it was 3.5cm which is still good. 

Now that Oakley is situated in his new room, we're getting started on the baby's room a bit - meaning I've washed his bedding. I think we'll be switching it back to a crib this weekend to give Oakley a bit of a transition time since I don't want him going in his old room and seeing his old bed already gone but I don't want to wait too long to switch it to a crib so he gets used to it. 

We are still kind of stumped on names but we both really like Miles and Colton or Kolton. I've never heard of another Colton but according to Baby Center names it is dramatically rising in popularity and I'd like this one to have a unique name like Oakley. I also still like Desmond but not sure how I like the flow of Desmond Winthrop. 

Kels - I'm sorry you're having a tough first cycle back but I don't think you're out yet! I always O'd on the same day I got my + OPK and we would wait to BD until that night and def didn't BD the night before when I got pregnant with Oakley so hang in there and I'll def be stalking your chart!! 

Oakley's nails are still doing fine - thankfully!! I just trimmed them the other day and no signs of any peeling, which is a relief! Poor Khloe! She's been having a tough time lately! I think the toddler bed will be your answer for her! I'm assuming there is a bit of a railing on the bed? Oakley fell out a couple times early on so we actually rolled up a towel (I've heard of people getting a pool noodle and cutting it to size) and put it under the sheet at the opening of the bed and he never once fell out again - it was just enough of a bumper to keep him from rolling out. Try that right from the start and I think you'll be fine! We were having a HORRIBLE time with Oakley sleeping before we put him in the toddler bed and it definitely helped but it wasn't a cure all so hopefully it will help you guys too!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - ugh! Sorry to hear about your cycle but you may be ok. I always found myself not BDing long enough too just to make sure you are past O. It can be such a chore some times to get it in that sometimes you're just ready to stop when you really need to keep it up for a couple more days. That's terrible about Khloes nails. Have you tried putting nail hardener on them until they fully recover? 

Lindsay - glad you are in the clear with your cervix and everything is looking great. I remember you were getting checked pretty regularly but I couldn't remember the details. Do you think Oakley will miss his other bed? He has such a cool one now!!!

AFM - the mastitis seems to have stayed away but I definitely feel painful lumps from time to time but they go away. Did you girls get those? If so did you massage them gently to ease up or what did you do?


----------



## confusedprego

Morning girls!

I think Oakley is confused about his bed and his new room but that he likes it. He has a little ladder to climb up and down on his bed and he literally just wants us to sit in there while he goes up and down and up and down, it's very cute. He's only run into his old room to jump on his old bed a couple times so as long as he doesn't show any interest in it by this weekend, we'll probably put the crib front back on it and start prepping for the new baby. I'm worried though because I got my first "chat" about Oakley from daycare yesterday. I was SO upset but I think it was the pregnancy hormones getting to me. Kirk was upset too though so I know it was warranted that I get upset about it. Anyway - they said Oakley was chasing around one of his friends yesterday and jumping on him and hitting him and telling him he was going to 'punch' him!! I've never even heard Oakley ever say the word punch before and I was terrified they think he got it from home. I asked him on the way home if he was mean to one of his friends and he said "yea!! hit!!" :( So, both Kirk and I separately had a talk with him that it's not OK to hit his friends and that he needs to nice and he got really upset when I talked to him about it even though I was really calm so I think he was embarrassed that I was calling him out and hopefully he will remember that today. I'm just scared he's getting this from daycare because we had issues with him hitting me a few months ago and now it's showing up at daycare and I've seen the other kids hitting each other and I know it's an unavoidable thing at their age but I'm just not sure what to do about it except talk to Oakley and remind him he can't do that. We haven't had any trouble with him hitting at home anymore, and we got him to stop by doing "time-outs" and I asked daycare if they would do that and they said they can't call it a time-out and they just have them take a "break" so I told her to make sure she does that if he's misbehaving and that it was really effective for us. We'll see.....!! Sorry for the long rant!! 

I used to get the lumps in my boob too and it's REALLY important you get those out. They recommend rubbing them as you breastfeed or pump to try to break it up as those can turn into mastitis. They also say rubbing them while you're in the shower can help too. I always seemed to get them in the same places so I would just rub those areas in the shower to try to prevent them from getting infected but it didn't always work so great. 

Rach - let us know how your doc appointment goes today!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay I bet he is getting that from daycare. Hopefully with the chat at home and the daycare giving him, and anyone else that's doing it, a break he'll stop. I think it's just a phase they go through but definitely one you have to nip in the bud quickly! Glad he's not hitting you anymore for sure! Have you had a talk with him about his little brother coming? My friend has 2 boys and when the little one came she had to keep them separate at night because she was worried about her older boy (about Oakleys age) being rough. 

Thanks for the info on lumps. I do try to rub them when I BF or pump. They must loosen up some, even though they don't feel like it at the time. Today I don't have any.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks - yea, I know it's a phase that will pass and he definitely is more rough than he used to be and I remember ALL of my friends with little boys going through this phase with their kids, I guess it's just hard to think your kid is being a bully! I do really worry about him being rough with the baby but we talk about his little brother almost every day with him. He was really fascinated with his cousin that was born a couple months ago but moved very quickly around him and ended up bonking heads with him, so it will definitely be an adjustment period learning limits for him. 

Keep up rubbing those bbs! mastitis is awful!! If you've made it this long without getting mastitis then I would think you're probably good! They told me women typically get it most around 2 months when they're getting a solid supply of milk.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I kind of think you did O on CD13 based on your temps. Maybe it didn't flash the other day because it wasn't a true + OPK. I'll keep stalking!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing??? Good weekends??

Kels - your chart is looking very promising!! What are you thinking??? 

Jess - your pictures on facebook make me drool!! Such a life you guys live!! How's Isabella doing?? She looks like such a happy baby! 

Rach - how are you feeling? Getting so close now! I saw your post about not being able to roll over in bed - I'm already there!! lol I can't believe it's already almost September! I'll be so curious to hear if you're more dilated this Friday! 

Sam - I hope baby O is being good to you! I'll check your journal to see if you're updating there :) 

Mar - Hope you guys are doing great! Any talk of #2??? 

Alyssa - Hope you're doing well in case you're stalking!!

AFM - Things are going really well! We had a nice relaxing weekend and should be down on the eastern shore this weekend - really looking forward to it! 
Oakley had another bout of croup Saturday night. Worst one we've had yet and from a bit of google searching it seems to be my fault :/ As soon as I heard the croupy cough and I went and got him cough medicine but it turns out that cough medicine makes it worse. It also seems as though Oakley's croup may be due to allergies so I gave him some Claritin and he was great last night, so I'm hoping that's all it is!! 
We also had a big weekend for Mr. O - he was peeing and as of this morning pooping on the toilet ALL weekend (he didn't poop at all this weekend for some reason)!! We had a bit of a regression yesterday due to him being up all night with croup but he got back at it last night and first thing this morning, so we're stocking up on gerber training underwear and hoping he keeps it up! Keep your fingers crossed for us - it would be so awesome to have only one in diapers!! Daycare said they will be encouraging it every day for us there now that he has done it at home :)


----------



## korink26

Lindsay how is Oakley doing in his big boy bed--hopefully still good! Are his nails still looking good? Khloe's toenails just started falling off now :( And to top it off, HFM is going around her room again---must be the other strain this time! I could cry. That is such a great idea about rolling a towel up at the edges of the bed. we still can't get her in the darn thing, she's sleeping on a mattress on the floor, but at least she's sleeping. Although, about every other night or every 3rd night she wakes up screaming and is in by us. I think it's inevitable they're going to learn things we wish they wouldn't at daycare. don't be too hard on yourself, he'll grow out of it. Khloe started constant "MINE"---which I'm sure she learned at daycare becuase they probably have to claim their territory. She won't even let poor Presley get near her things without yelling "MINE" and chasing after him. I swear her terrible 2's are starting early. YAY ON POOPING AND POTTYING ON THE POTTY!!! Such a little smarty pants he is :) Just read the croup part--omg how awful for him! Does he seem to really struggle with breathing?
Jess how long do you plan to keep nursing? I agree, your pictures do make me drool. Isabela just fit so perfectly right into your lives, you guys never missed a beat!
Rach--how are you feeling hun!? Still at work? ARe you going to be up until the end?
Sam--hope you and the boys are doing great!!
AFM-I don't know what to think of my cycle. I'm pretty positive I O'd on CD16-if it was CD 13 my temps are AWFUL. The last couple days I've been really sensitive to smell, not felt well in the morning and super tired at night. I can't imagine it would be PG symptoms this early so I'm sure it's stress of trying to sell the house (omg, I'm ready to burn the thing down---I'm so sick of showings and open houses with no results). The nurse called and said my prog. was 14.2 something and that that Dr. said that was GREAT. I was like oh yeah right, that's low for a medicated cycle, but you guys are never realistic with me. Although, I'm almost positive I was 5DPO instead of 7DPO like you're supposed to be, but who knows how much difference that makes in the level. Todays temp kind of has me stumped, because my temps have been so low. I took a test because if I had o'd on cd 13 I should get a positive by now and it was negative. So I'll see what my temps do the next couple days. I just think the clomid really threw my system for a loop and that's why I've been feeling off and had such a weird cycle.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness Kels - I don't know what I would do if I heard another strain of HFM was going around Oakley's school! I think I'd keep him home for a month if I could (even though that's pretty much impossible!!). His nails never fell off - I just cut them yesterday and they look good, so it must be strain specific. 
He is doing GREAT in his big boy bed - I'm really proud of him but sad because he really is growing up! 
I feel bad for you guys struggling with Khloe sleeping! She flips out if you try to put her in bed? Even in the new toddler bed? Does she have a favorite stuffed animal? When we have trouble getting Oakley in bed (just because he doesn't want to go to sleep) we tell him he needs to tuck his stuffed monkey in for night nights and it works really well usually! Saved us last night from a meltdown for sure. 
Oakley's "mine" stage has dramatically increased since he went into the older kid's room and it makes me kind of crazy. I have no idea how to deal with it. I was trying to take basically everything away from him that he called "mine" and tell him he could have it back when he was willing to share with everyone but it honestly just got too exhausting and I try to gently tell him that it's only his for a short time but he needs to share. 
Oakley's terrible two's started well before he was two. Some days I think he's already growing out of it and others I feel like they're just beginning!! But, it's such an exciting time with how much he's learning and growing - it's just amazing to watch! We are SO excited about potty time for Oakley! He still has his accidents here or there but when we're home, he goes almost exclusively on the toilet. He hasn't gone at daycare yet but that's OK! 
Oakley's croup sucks but he doesn't struggle too badly to breathe, it's just the awful cough. We're lucky he doesn't get much stridor - which makes me hopeful it's not something that is on his way to asthma or something more chronic like that. 
Your chart still looks good to me but we'll have to wait and see!! When will you test again??

How's everyone else doing?? I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow - Kirk is able to come with me for once so my SIL will sneak us in for a scan so he can see the baby. I'm excited for him as he hasn't seen this baby at all except for the pictures I bring home. He couldn't even come to the first scan this time.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kels - wasn't it on your second round of clomid that you got pregnant with Khloe? maybe your body just needs a couple rounds to get in the right "groove"! I have everything crossed for this cycle though! :)


----------



## korink26

See and daycare didn't even specifically mention the new cases of HFM--I happen to see it posted so asked, and I was like omg nooo!! And they were like omg Kelsey, it's so not a big deal don't stress! Then they said, "it doesn't hurt them"! I was really irritated with their response, because it does hurt them, she was sick as a dog and anything that makes a person's fingernails and toenails fall off, hurts them. My mom said she'd keep her all week, but last time we took her out of daycare right away and had her out a week and she still got it so I didn't bother doing it this time.
yes, she flips when we put her in the bed. She'll be out like a light, and the minute we start lowering her into bed, she stiffens up and clings and the screaming starts. Last night she got up at 2 and was screaming and then got lost in her room so she was really freaking out. she has no interest in stuffed animals, but I got a glowworm which she likes, but not enough to get into bed for it.
I'm sure Oakley is so busy at daycare, that getting him to remember the potty while he's there will be a little tricky. Unless they are good about constantly asking him? It's relieving to hear it's not just Khloe misbehaving, and that it sounds like others go through it too! We have no babies in either of our families, so I have nobody to compare things to except you guys--you're my life savers! :) Lindsay I'm so happy Kirk can go with you! Hope you get some new pictures to share today!!
AFM-I don't think I told you guys---but my sister is finally pregnant!!! She's 35 and has been trying for over a year and a half!! She'll be 8 weeks Sunday :) Very excited to finally be an auntie! 
As for me testing, depending what my temp is tomorrow, if it's the same as today or went down, I probably won't waste a test. I had a little bit of brown cm today, but nothing since. I'm sure AF is on the way. And I guess it was CD 16 I OV'd-boo. Unfortunately, last time it took me FOUR rounds of Clomid---I sure hope it doesn't take that much this time. I hope my lower progesterone number this cycle was just a fluke and that it's better this round without needing to up it.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Just wanted to pop in quick and say hello. I'll be 38 weeks tmrw. Hard to believe he can come at anytime. I'm so anxious for him and ready to be a mommy. I am very emotional today. Feeling like no one cares that I'm on my feet all day at work. My work says I can go sit down when I need to but as soon as i do I can hear the girls talk and say where did she go? she go to break? then I come in and see someone told on me for having my cellphone out showing a co-worker thr nursery. So pathetic. I hate people. Last night I felt very crampy and achy. I just wanted to go home. My feet were numb and tingly. What does my boss do? When ppl would come in he'd say come up here! and was pointing to me when there was 2 other girls working as well. i got so pissed bcz I wasn't feeling good and I check in 10 ppl to the other girls 5. It's not like I slack. I give 100% even when not feeling good. I am just so over work and people. I just want to disappear until my baby comes.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA. Isabela hasn't been feeling well this week. Very loose stools (almost watery) yesterday I took her to the doctor and th put her on a BRAT diet and told us to put some probiotic in her bottle. They also prescribed a special compounds diaper cream because her bottom was so raw. I stayed home with her yesterday but she seemed to be feeling better today so I took her to day care. Hopefully she'll be ok today. The doctor said it wasn't anything that could pass to other children unless someone didn't wash their hands after a diaper change. 

Lindsay - happy 34 weeks!!! :happydance:

Rach - happy 38 weeks! Do you have yiur bag packed and everything ready? It could be any time now!!! :yipee:

I will post more later!


----------



## confusedprego

I think I would have completely lost it if someone told me HFM doesn't "hurt" them!! Oakley was miserable and then I got it and it definitely hurt!! 
Poor Khloe and poor you guys with the bed situation! How frustrating!! I would avoid bringing her in your bed as much as you can as I know that can be a bad habit to break and will make BDing much more difficult for baby #2! My friend's kid is 3 and they just recently got him to go to bed in his own bed and are pregnant again now that they got some privacy! 

Rach - I know it's tough but it should be any day now! The other girls have probably never had kids and just don't understand what you're going through. I'm fortunate that pretty much everyone around me at work are doctors or in the medical field and if anything I get babied way too much and believe it or not that gets annoying too. I hope he comes for you soon - did you have another appointment today? I'm curious to know if you're dilated any more! 

Jess - aw hugs to Isabella! Poor baby girl! I hope she feels better soon! Hope you're getting out on that boat for this beautiful weekend!! 

AFM - had my doctor's appointment yesterday and Kirk was able to come with me. It was great for him to get to see the baby. we got more pictures - I'll try to post some later. Baby boy has big cheeks just like Oakley did but for some reason looks different than Oakley to me. We'll see when he comes out I suppose! 
They almost sent me to the hospital to be monitored yesterday though because I've been very crampy and was up a lot the night before with what they think were contractions. I'm sure they were but they were just uncomfortable, I don't think they were real and I convinced them to just do an exam. I am a half centimeter dilated but she said my cervix is still long so I was able to go home and try to relax a bit and if the cramping continued then I needed to go in. So, Kirk is being just amazing and has been really attentive and letting me rest and the cramps have pretty much completely stopped. I get maybe one an hour so we'll see if this baby decides to come a little earlier than Oakley did (day after his due date). I have a big school thing September 19th though so I just need him to behave enough until the 20th that I will be able to travel to work!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Kelsey - I cannot believe the school said that to you! I would have been so pissed! I hope Khloe will learn to love her bed soon!! How are you feeling? I need to go in and check your chart. When I looked a couple days ago it still looked good! 

Lindsay - glad your appointment went well and that Kirk got to go. Where are your pictures!!! (Insert foot stomping here!!!) that's great that Kirk has been so amazing! How has your Boss been with this pregnancy. I remember her being a bit snippy with your first pregnancy. Did you decide on a name yet? 

Rach - you are almost there!!! It could be any day now!!! I can't wait to see your little man!! Try to keep us posted if you go to the hospital! 

Sam - :hugs: Hope you are doing well with your new little guy! I know it's hard to post but when you get a chance I am anxious for an update! 

Mar, Alyssa - hope you girls are doing well. 

AFM - Isabela still seems to have something going on. Her diaper rash has gotten better but she is still going more often than normal. I am waiting for the doctors office to call and see if they want to do a stool test. She has been getting up a couple times at night which has been really tough. Around 11-12am, 4am and then again around 6am when we get up. We tried to let her scream out the first one last night at 11pm since she just had gone to bed at 9pm but it didn't work and I ended up feeding her and getting her back to bed. I hope this is just a phase and she will go back to just once a night. Any suggestions or do I just need to wait this out? I am trying to feed her right before bed but that doesn't seem to make a difference. 

Oh I wanted to ask you girls, how long did it take to get your first AF? I have not gotten mine yet. Also feel like I still have a mild case of incontinence still, if I really have to go or cough really hard. Is this normal?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls!

Kels - sorry to see AF showed but now your body is ready for your clomid and you can keep up the BD! Are you using the OPKs again? Can you feel yourself ovulate? I know I always could! Congrats to your sister too! Very exciting Khloe will have a cousin close in age :) 

Rach - I've been stalking you on FB - don't worry about the 'progression' and what not that the doctor's say. At my 39 week appointment they told me I would go to 42 weeks if they would let me and scheduled an induction for 41 weeks and my water broke right at 40 weeks so they really have no idea. Just try to take it easy and savor those moments of baby moving as you'll really miss them when he's out! I bet you're excited this is your last week of work! I'm kind of jealous! I'm going to try to work up until October 3rd, assuming docs say it's OK. 

Jess - Poor Isabella! Oakley would go through bouts of runny poo every once in a while when he was younger as well. Has she had any new foods lately? Or too many fruits? Oakley LOVED (and still loves) pears but when we gave him too many he would end up with liquid poo (gross, sorry!). 
I don't know that I have any good advice for sleeping as Oakley went through similar phases - try to let her cry each night and see if she'll settle herself - the other thing we found was helpful with Oakley was a noise maker - worth a shot if you haven't tried it yet! 
As for the incontinence...unfortunately I'm in the same boat as you are. It has gotten better but it is definitely still there for me. I haven't exercised in a while but it was terrible when I would try to jump without peeing even if my bladder was (what I thought to be) empty. I try to do keggles whenever I can but I rarely remember to do them. I have definitely gotten a lot better than I was as I would leak in certain BD positions (TMI, sorry!) and I have definitely gotten better with that so I think it's a time sort of thing but worth mentioning to your doctor as I think there are things they can do to help too.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! Glad to hear that you had the same issues with the incontinence. I just don't feel very clean down there when I leak if you know what I mean. I probably leak during Bd too, never thought about that ugh!! I will probably make an appointment soon for the doctor just to get checked out. I am also feeling a little dizzy at night and first thing in the morning so I probably need some bloodwork too. 

Isabela's doctor called and they said they are going to do stool samples so I just went to pick up the bottles and drop them off at daycare so they can start collecting. She has just started the foods - and apples and bananas lately since they put her on the BRAT diet - but the doctor did not think it was the foods. She thought it was more viral. It's been a week now and her poo must have been very acidic because she had a terrible diaper rash. We'll see. 

When you let Oakley scream it out how long did you let him cry for? There have been a couple times when she just sounded like she was complaining so I left her and she fell back asleep and it bought me a couple more hours but last night she got very hysterical so we finally caved. I just couldn't hear her like that. Does it just need to happen at some point or will she eventually just sleep longer herself? :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

Let me know what the doc says about the incontinence. When I mentioned it to my doctor at my 6 week followup she mentioned something about classes that I could go to or someone that I could talk to and that just sounded awkward so I never looked into it further. 

As for sleeping - I would literally give myself a certain time I was allowed to go into the room but if he sounded hysterical then I would always cave. Kirk would try to get me to stay in bed as long as possible but it's really hard to listen to them when they're screaming and wailing real badly. I started out with just giving him 2-3 minutes of crying and worked him up to 5 and eventually all the way up to 10 minutes but that wasn't until he was around 6 months or so. They get into patterns where they get used to you being there with them and it's a matter of breaking that habit. It's difficult but something you'll work through. 
Another good suggestion beyond crying it out that I got from doctors here at work was to get up with Oakley but to not feed him and try to get him to go back to sleep without a feeding. That way they get used to going to sleep at that time without a feeding and will be more likely to put themselves back to sleep in the future.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Been a bit but just trying to stay sane over here lol. I have an ultrasound tmrw at 130 to see babies weight and to make sure he is not breech. Dr said he's 99% sure baby isn't but wants to make sure. He said if the baby is 9/9.5lbs on thr ultrasound then he would like to induce sooner than 41 weeks. Otherwise, he will give it until 41 weeks to do it on my own or they can induce. He said with baby being as high as he is and with inducing he hates to do it bcz it would most likely result in csection bcz baby might not drop enough for me to vaginally push him out. I am so anxious to see him tmrw. I haven't saw him since 20w6d. He wouldn't cooperate for 3D so I honestly have no idea what his facial features even look like! So it will be amazing to see. 

Lindsay I had a dream we met last night lol. I don't remember much about it but we got along greatand Kirk was super nice LOL!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Just a quick post...

Lindsay - went to the doctor this morning about the incontinence. She is sending me for pelvic physical therapy to try to strengthen the muscles there as she definitely saw that they were weak. She said because I'm breast feeding and haven't gotten AF yet my estrogen levels have not returned to normal and that is affecting things for strengthening up down there too. She also said that I am not going to be able to avoid a surgery to correct the problem. Something about a sling. She wanted to try the PT first to see how I do and said I would need to make a decision about having any more children before having the surgery. I'll keep you posted on what the therapist says. How are you doing? 

How's everyone else doing? 

Rach - saw you were officially on maternity leave!!! How long are you going to tak off? Do you get paid for any of it? What did you decide to do about the breast pump? You're almost there girl!! Keep us posted!!! 

Oh the doctor told me this morning also that we need to get Isabela out of our room :cry: I know it will help us all sleep better but it's going to be hard!!! Ugh!


----------



## babydust818

Jessie I just can not believe how much Isabela has grown! She is blossoming into a beautiful little girl! She is soooo cute and looks like she's so sweet too. Sorry about everything going on with no AF. I hope you can get everything squared away with it. I bet its nice not having it but also by not having it comes worry. I can only imagine the anxiety it will bring when you put Isabela in her own room. I can already feel it! I'll be so worried but they will do just fine. We know what kind of problem that can create so the sooner the better! :) &#9825;

I am on mat leave and I do not get paid for it :( Looking to go back to work around Halloween. Hoping baby comes soon so I have more time to spend with him. Still no signs at all....


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Rach - can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow! I know you were hoping for one more scan so that's exciting you'll get one :) Have you been having any contractions? It's interesting he says he's worried about baby being so high and that if he induces you, you'll likely have to have a C-section as they told me Oakley was "floating" as even when my water broke he was still at the highest "station" and I was only 0.5cm dilated. Once they induced me he started dropping as I dilated but I really didn't have any trouble getting him out - I only pushed for 20 minutes before they brought the doctor in and 10 more to get him fully out. I think it's unique for everyone and try to not worry! My water broke on my due date and they had told me the week before that if they let me, I would have gone past 42 weeks so they had already scheduled me for induction at 41 weeks. I'm not going to lie - it was not fun being induced but not the end of the world either! I hope you wake up in the wee morning hours one of these days with contractions and it all works out on it's own! 
Funny you had a dream we met! I'm sure we would all get together so well if we lived close to each other!! Maybe one day we can plan a vacation together!!

Jess - That's interesting about the incontinence! It's funny as I did notice a big difference when I stopped breastfeeding that holding my pee got easier and I've gotten a lot better with it over the past year especially. That's kind of scary about surgery but it kind of makes me feel better that there are things they can do! Let me know how the 'therapy' goes! Sounds intimidating to me for some reason haha. Have you guys thought about whether you will try for another?? I know it's hard to think about when you're already not getting sleep but you guys make such beautiful babies it would be a shame to not make another  
I agree that Miss Isabella needs to get out of your room! I know it's hard but it will benefit everyone! We plan to put new baby boy (most likely named Miles BTW) will go into his room in less than a month. It kind of messed with my head having Oakley in our room - I always woke up delirious thinking I left him in the bed and was smothering him! 

AFM - had a doctor's appointment this morning - they didn't check me this time as my contractions haven't been as frequent this week and based on where I was last week (Stage -2 and 0.5cm dilated) that it's unlikely he progressed enough to warrant a check. I don't think checking really means much anyway to be honest. I had a friend that was 4cm dilated for weeks with her second kid so you never really know! My SIL 'weighed' the baby and he's right around 6lbs! She guesses he'll be right around 8lbs if I go to 40 weeks. I can't wait for him to come but I need at least two more weeks for sure which seems like it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## korink26

OMG RACH!! 40 WEEKS!!!! I can't believe it, and Lindsay 36 weeks?!?!?! I thought you were closer to 30 weeks---so exciting!! How are you girls feeling?! Rach, my Dr. set an induction date, because she didn't think it was going to happen on its own. But, it did! There's just no way to tell. do you have a name yet?! I'm so excited to see his beautiful face!
Jessie---how did Isabela's stool samples turn out? And you take Isabela out of your room when you feel like it. I do think you'd probably sleep better if you're not sleeping the best now, but, you do what works for you. We put Khloe in her crib shortly after I went back to work. But, you guys have a pretty large bedroom, don't you? So is Isabela right by you guys, or just in the same room? I think I may have had incontinence issues after having her...but I don't think it lasted very long. I do think that until I got my first AF (which I don't remember when that came?) everything stayed lose. And after getting AF, things started to tighten back up, so I bet that will help you. Are you guys thinking about more kids--and if so when are you thinking? You make way too gorgeous of babies to not have another---(funny, I just read Lindsay's comment about you guys having pretty babies---we think alike!) :) How's BF'ing going??
Lindsay I like Miles--Oakley and Miles fit good together! Can't wait to see him. How has Oakley been feeling? How's school going?
Sam hope you're doing good with your boys!
AFM-Khloe I don't think ever got HFM again. She had a temp. for one day, and was "off" for about a week, but had no other symptoms. We are still struggling with sleeping, and she's getting up once or twice a month. since we can only get her to sleep on the floor, she's able to just get up and wander in by us instead of just crying herself back to sleep. We're taking her back and having her sleep in there. Somtimes then she's good until morning, othertimes she's back up in an hour. So frustrating--and tiring! Today appears to be OV day, and I'm excited because it's never happened on CD 14 for me! If my temps confirm OV the next couple days, then we timed it good this month. Trying not to let myself get excited.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - happy 40 weeks! :happydance: You made it!!! It could be any time now! I hope you're ready!!! I can't wait to see your new little man!!!

Lindsay - happy 36 weeks! :yipee: Time is flying for you too!! Do you think you'll go to 40 weeks like you did with Oakley? I really like the name Miles!! Can't wait to see your little guy too! 

Kelsey - glad Khloe did not get the HFM again. That stinks about the sleeping problems. I hope she will get better about that soon. I know how tough it is going to work when you've been up several times. Yeah for O!! I have everything crossed for you this month! Oh Isabela's stool sample came back normal and her BMs are back to normal. Now we both have a cold Ugh!!!

I was just talking to Chris today about you girls today and how after a couple years and a lot of heartbreak everyone will finally have their rainbow soon... Some two!!! So exciting! 

Regarding any additional children for us. I am just not sure. I feel so blessed to have 1 healthy little girl after all those MCs and chromosomal problems. I would just hate to have something slip through the cracks and have problems. Also I'm 41 so not only does my risk continue to increas but I'm getting old!!! I don't know, something we are going to think about for the next few months. 

Chris and I took off today and we are spending the night on the boat. So nice to get away even though I had tons to do at my house! :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls.

Rach - happy 40 weeks OMG ca't believe how fast that seems to have gone. How did the scan go? Hope to be hearing news of your boy soon. 

Kels - keeping everything crossed for you cd 14 is great timing for ov, hoping tomorrow you get your CH. Glad Khloe missed the 2nd bout of HFM. Sorry she is not sleeping great. B is still in his cot with all sides up but he never treis to get out so might be okay with out the sides but as he is good with it just now Im not going to risk it by remiving the sides just yet!

Jess - I can understand your reasoning to think about more children. It is a bit harder when you are older, I am 41 now and I really feel it sometimes!!! Isabela is just the cutest and I love all the boat pics, so jealous of the lovely weather you guys have.

Linds - looks like you had a great time at your shower, not long to go till you meet baby number 2! I too love the name Miles and think it does go well with Oakley. Does O have any idea about the baby?

afm - I have been stalking and writing the odd update on my journal but haven;t had much chance to post elsewhere. Having 2 is HARD, I feel guilty about not spending time with B then feel guilty of I have to let Oliver cry to sort out B. I think OH has struggled with having 2 also and doesn;t seem to be bonding as well with Oliver as most of his time is spent with B now. As I am bf Oliver will only seem to settle with me ( cries alot in the evenings) and that makes OH feel even more remote. B is very good with O though, lots of love and kisses although he can be a bit rough but not in a bad or nasty way. O sleep at night isn't too bad either. Down at 8 (feed and then sitting up for a while - constant sick which I am going the talk the the Dr about on Thursday when he get his first set of injections eek!) then wake at 2.30ish then maybe last till 6 then up after that. No routine during the day as of yet and tbh this time I am not going to force one just yet. He is growing like a trouper and weighs 11lb!! Averageing 10oz per week. Better go O waking up


----------



## BeachChica

Sam - so good to hear from you and sounds like things are going well overall! I have heard it's sooooo much harder with 2. Isabela had those bouts of screaming in the evening as well. It got really hard at times! We took a lot of walks because that seemed to help and BF calmed her down as well. It did get better by about 3 months. How is the BF going this time around? Better? 

Lindsay - saw you had a shower this past weekend? Was this your first for little Miles? Oh, have you revealed the name to anyone or are you waiting? 

Rach - how are you feeling!!?? It can be any day now you meet your new little guy! Did the docs give you a date they won't let you go past? Who will watch him when you go back to work? 

Kelsey - any progress with the sleeping? I need to go check your chart. 

AFM - Chris and I spent Friday and Saturday out on the boat. It was a bit windy but overall nice. I love this time of year when it's still hot during the day but cooler at night. 
Saturday night we moved Isabela to her own room. It went well other than missing being able to look over and see her sleeping. She's still up twice each night so I need to start working on that. Although I must say, it was much easier feeding her in the glider in her room than in my bed. We have her 6 month appointment tomorrow so I am sure the doctor will tell us that she should be sleeping through the night :wacko:
Her food feedings seem to be going ok but I can only get her to eat about 1/2 of a container before she seems frustrated. Any suggestions? I don't think she minds the food, she may just need to enjoy the experience more. I need her to open her mouth too, it's just a bit if a chore. Although she seems interested in our food, grabbing at the plate etc.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - your chart looks good. Definitely looks like O to me on CD 14 but it will be interesting to see what happens with your temps over the next couple days. Are you still BDing just in case?


----------



## pinksmarties

Have you tried baby led weaning? I think might try that this time round although traditional weaning has worked well for us as he is great at eating and uses a spoon/fork really well. I used to show B what to do by opening my mouth really wide so he would copy and that really helped and I don't think they take too much this early, I am sure she'll take more as she get bigger.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sam! What exactly is the baby lead weaning? I had gone over to the feeding boards some time back when I was first weaning but it wasn't very helpful over there so I didn't pursue it anymore.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi everyone!!

So good to hear from (most) everyone! 

Jess - I much preferred Oakley in his own room and I'm glad that you're finding it easier than you expected - have you thought of getting a video monitor? We have the Motorola one and I don't think I could survive without it, even now when getting up in the night is more rare. It has an option to have multiple cameras so we have one in Oakley's room, Miles' room and one in the basement so I can keep an eye on him/them where ever they are :) 
Miles as the name is still a secret when it comes to family. We had quite a bit of drama with Oakley's name and would rather not have any opinions. I have shared the name with my sister-in-law that is also pregnant as I didn't want to 'steal' her name in the rare case they may have been thinking the same, but really no one else knows. I told my dad the other day because the drama with the name was on Kirk's side of the family and I didn't feel it was right to keep him my family out when there was no drama there last time. So, I guess it's not much of a secret but it is a bit - nothing on Facebook until he's born, for sure. 
How is breastfeeding going?? Kirk's cousin was talking about fenugreek to stimulate production and I've heard oatmeal helps - have you tried anything like that (if you're still struggling, that is!!). As for feedings - she's only 6 months, so I'm not surprised she's only taking half a pack of food at a time - I actually think that's pretty good! Are you mixing it with rice cereal or oatmeal? That was the best way to get Oakley to eat more but even then, it seemed as though it went more on his tray and him than inside of him  Be patient with it - she'll get the hang of it. When Oakley started finger foods, it helped him with being spoon fed and then he quickly decided he only wanted to feed himself and we went from there. 

Kels - yay on the CH!! Keep up the BD just in case but it looks promising!! I'm glad Khloe didn't get full blown HFM again! Maybe she had some immunity built up from the last round. I'm hoping Oakley has some immunity now and if (when) it goes around his school again he'll be protected. 
He's been feeling well lately, we had a bit of croup about a month ago but that's been it lately *knock on wood* He had a runny nose last week and we were convinced we were going to be floored with something again but I think it was just allergies as Kirk had a runny nose too but nothing came of it for either of them and I got nothing - which means it wasn't a cold because I seem to get every single cold Oakley brings home!! lol. 

Rach - I hope you're hanging in there hun and that they've booked an induction date for you! As much as it sucks to be induced - it's way better than waiting and waiting and waiting! 

Sam - I'm sorry to hear 2 is being difficult on you! I can only imagine! I already have a hard time juggling everything and here I am on the verge of #2! Eeeek!! I keep thinking I couldn't possibly get any more tired than I already am and then I remember in a few weeks time I will have a newborn and try to squeeze a nap in  

AFM - I have another doctor's appointment tomorrow. I assume they'll check me, but I thought they would have last appointment and they didn't. I don't know if that's because I saw one of the nurse practitioners or because they just typically don't check at 36 weeks. I know I probably shouldn't, but I checked myself every couple of days and as of this morning I'd say I'm at 1cm but I have no idea on the stages - I don't think he's dropped much more but I don't really know how that one works. I should probably stop sticking my hands up there anyway and leave it up to the docs! I'll let you guys know what they say - apt is 10am tomorrow!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Hate how I don't have a laptop anymore. So much harder to keep up with this site. I'm not the type to text a lot. So writing this on a phone pisses me off lol. I text but not long messages.

Things over here are still going lol. Baby doesn't wanna leave the womb yet. I'll just be happy if he's here by Halloween :haha: jk. I have a dr appt tmrw at 345 to check things out and see if baby is anymore engaged. I really don't think he is. Nothing feels different than a month ago. I still have yet to experience one single contraction or BH. I have no cramping or anything. I know labor can come out of anywhere so that is the only thing keeping my hopes up with any sort of faith that I won't need to be induced. Dr said last week he does not let his patients go past 41 weeks so Friday I believe will be the day we set up for induction if he doesn't come on his own. I got my breast pump out today and tried it for the first time. Read online nipple stimulation will release oxytocin which helps you get contractions, but nothing happening here. I did get a few drops of colostrum to come out though. I'm worried my shield is too big. Idk how you know?


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I do have the Motorola monitor as well with the 2 cameras. Chris also has a wifi camera set up in our living room so we can spy on the parents when they are baby sitting LOL! Anyway it is great still being able to hear Isabela at night since her bedroom is across the house. I remember the drama yiu had with Oakleys name so I don't blame you for keeping it a secret. Hopefully you won't have any issues this time. 
Breastfeeding is going well, just wish I could produce a little more. I mentioned the issue and fenugreek when I went to my OB last week but she said rather only way to increase supply is by suckling. I may try the fenugreek just to see. I do mix the food with rice cereal to help it for being so runny and fill her up a bit more. When did you start with the hand foods, like the puffs? I think she'd like that! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Will you get a scan? And yes, I think we discussed this before... Lol you should probably keep your hands out of there!!!

Rach - what happened to your laptop? What kind of pump did you get? Yiu probably shouldn't pump anymore because yiur baby needs that colostrum during the first few days. You can probably try some other forms of nipple stimulation without getting milk to come out. Also, regarding shield sizing. Be sure to ask to see a lactation consultant while you are at the hospital and ask to be measured. I went back in and had this done because I was using the wrong size too. There are also videos on the Medela site but I would measure just to be sure. They usually have the shields at the hospital too.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess - BLW involves giving them the same foods you are eating (if you make it yourselves without added salt/sugar etc) and let them eat itthemselves. It is very messy and maybe they don;t eat as much as spoon feeding staight away but it allows them to avoid all the pureed foods.

https://www.babyledweaning.com/

I think I want to try it this time but i'll see closer to the time. Fenugreek is supposed to help and I know some ladies even been put on metaformin to help milk production. I thought about trying fenugreek with B but chickened out, not sure why really.

Rach - Really hope you go yourself before 41 weeks and avoid induction. I know the last few days seem to drag but make the most of them as you will miss being pg and having that bump. Can't help with the shield thing, it was only here that I knew you could get different sizes and pumping doesn't seem to be as big over here as with your guys. I am thinking of trying to pump so OH can give a bottle (and for Oliver to try an bottle as I am getting worried he might not accept on as he will not take a dummy and we have tried lots).

Linds - Hope Miles is heading down the way, but they say 2nd babies may not engage until labour starts!

af again - I didn't want my post to sound so down about having 2. Its great to see B interacting with O I just miss my special time with B atm but I am sure we'll get there again. O is starting to smile a bit. Lots of people think he looks like B but I can see that they are brothers but they are definitely different. I'll try to put a pic on when I get a few more minutes free.


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Sam! I will check out that article. I can't wait to see a pic of Oliver! So are you not BF with him now? I was confused by your post. I heard about a prescription for increasing milk as well but the doctor told me it has a side effect of depression so I really didn't want to go down that road. I may look into the Fenugreek.


----------



## babydust818

I probably won't use breast pump again until he's here since it didn't do much for me. The point was to get contractions started but it never happened. Sam I wanted the breast pump for the same reason you just said.... that way DH can help feed rather than constantly relying on boobies. I'll probably introduce the bottle when he's 3-4 weeks old. i only hope he comes on his own so I won't need to be induced. I hear pitocin is a biatch. I'll do whatever I need to though. I must admit, I'm getting sick of being asked everyday if he's here yet lol..I know ppl mean it in the nicest way but it irritates me and makes me want him here even more. Trust me, when this baby is on his way I'll let everyone know lol. I believe we going with the name Rowan. DH and I really like it. Lindsay I think Miles is sooo cute! I understand about the whole judgement thing. I haven't told a soul about any of our picks. I just dont wanna hear it.


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - I'm so curious to hear about your appointment today!! My SIL that had her baby 6 months after Oakley said she never had any contractions at all which made it really easy to tell when she was in labor! I had very few with Oakley and they were not painful until the week leading up to him coming. This one has been a different story - lots of painful contractions. So many that I'm worried I won't know when it's real! Although this past week has been very mild. I hope you don't have to be induced but it will be better than just waiting and waiting :) 
I would also put away the pump for now - if you need nipple stimulation, make hubby take a crack at it ;) Keep up the BD, I think I read somewhere that something in semen softens the cervix. 

Jess - You're funny with the camera to spy on your parents!! How funny!! My mom got us a dropcam which is a wireless camera that we can watch Oakley if we're away - I just love it!! It makes overnight trips away from him so much easier!!! 
Kirk's cousin swears the fenugreek made her produce a lot more! She only took a few seeds and saw a difference and once she was producing more she stopped and has been producing fine ever since. 
We started the finger foods when Oakley started looking really interested in our foods and that was around 6-7 months. You could start with the little puffs that dissolve any time now, I would think! Oakley LOVED them! We just did one at a time until we knew he could handle them. 
My SIL is working today so I'm sure she'll try to get a peek at little Miles! Since he's already engaging, it's a bit tough for her to get pictures of his face but we'll see!! 

Sam - As of two weeks ago, baby Miles was down to the -2 stage, so he's dropping a bit but I've read that too that he may not really engage until it's time for labor. I'll be curious to hear if he's dropped any more today and if we have any more dilation (I was at 0.5cm last time). 
I think it's a great idea to try to break out a pump to allow your DH to feed Oliver to try to get more of a connection with him. Kirk and I have discussed that when Miles comes that he will be 'in charge' of Oakley. We've already started having Kirk be the primary person to get up in the middle of the night if Oakley needs something so it's not a transition when Miles comes, although, I'm sure we'll still struggle because Oakley demands me when he gets hurt or is upset, but I think that's just a mommy thing. I think it's normal for DHs to be a bit disconnected when babies are exclusively breastfeeding - I know Kirk felt a bit useless the first few months. He was happy when we switched to bottle feeding so he could play a role. 

AFM - appointment is at 10AM - I'll update you ladies when I get home!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - just checking in on you! Don't worry about the pitocin. I was induced and don't remember it being any worse than any of the rest. For me the worst part was the epidural, it gave me the WORST pain in my neck like a nerve was being pinched or something. I was so uncomfortable!!! And then of course labor is not all that great but honestly all worth it. I really like the name Rowan! You girls came up with some great, non-common names!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Back from my appointment - they didn't check me again, she said since I'm progressing already and having contractions frequently, she'd rather not check and make the contractions worse or send me into labor. They like their patients to make it to at least 38 weeks, so maybe they'll check next week. 

I attached a couple pictures from day - poor little dude is very smushed in there! I definitely see a bit of Oakley in him but he seems to have his own look. Sam - how do your two compare looks-wise??
 



Attached Files:







36wks5days.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









36wks5daysa.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

lol awww look at that smooshed baby. He is adorable already. Look at them cheekies!! How exciting. Look at yours compared to mine lol. My baby is just chillin freely in my womb. u/s tech was like you wanna make it so baby is a little crammed in there to make it uncomfortable so they want to come out. :haha: guess baby is going to turn my uterus into his man cave.


----------



## confusedprego

haha they'll only let him be comfortable until Friday, I'm sure! You are so close now!


----------



## babydust818

Just had my appt. I go tmrw evening at 7pm to start the pill that they insert inside of you to help soften and rippen the cervix. Then Thursday will start the pitocin. He said there's a 23% chance of c section. So we will see how it goes! I am so scared, anxious, nervous and excited!!


----------



## confusedprego

so exciting, Rach!! I've got everything crossed for you it doesn't end in C-section and everything goes as smoothly as possible!!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - so exciting your checking in to the hospital today!!! Please try to keep us updated! 

Lindsay - Glad your appt went well. Your guy is really smushed in there! So cute through!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - really hope it all goes wel, induction works well for many (just not me) and so exciting you'll get to see your little man soon!! Will be stalking as much as I can. 

Linds -fab pics, he is a little squished but still sooo cute. Lots of people think O looks just like B did but I think he is different but you can definitely tell they are brothers. Different head shape and eyes but the nose and mouth are the same. Plus O has hair(!) and it is brown whereas B was bald and has blond hair now. Other difference are that, which is taking me a bit of getting used to , is O is a very hot sweaty baby baby whereas B wasn't and still isn't.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh my gosh Sam - he's adorable!!!! I definitely see the resemblance!! Isabela is hot and sweaty too!!! I wonder why that is...?

We had Isabela's 6 month appt yesterday. She will actually be 6 months on Sunday though. Every all it went well. I hate to see her cry but she got over it pretty quickly. She was a little cranky last night and this morning but we gave her some infant Tylenol and she was good. They couldn't give her the flu shot until she's officially 6 months old (for insurance reasons) so I need to make another trip in for that shot. 

So I have questions for you girls on letting her "cry it out" at night. Isabela has been getting up a lot lately.. 3-4 times a night. Some of the time we can just pat her back and she goes back to sleep. 2 of the times she seems to need a feeding to settle. The doctor said it's just habit now and that we need to let her start crying it out. At least to try to eliminate the first feeding and then start to work on the second. She said that if we wait, when we come back for our 9 month appointment it's going to be an even harder habit to break. Someone at work was telling me that there is another school of thought that you don't let them cry it out. That they need to know you're there for them. What do you girls think? What did you do? Chris and I can definitely both use some sleep but now I'm feeling guilty if I let her cry.


----------



## confusedprego

Sam - I definitely see the resemblance but O definitely has his own look! How cute!! How is he sleeping?? Are you getting much? 

Jess - I know it's hard to listen to them cry but try to not get out of bed immediately. Do you have a mobile in her room? We got a remote control mobile that we would just barely open his door and point the remote in and get the mobile going and it would calm him and put him back to sleep. We got it off of Amazon - best purchase we ever made! It lasted for 20 minutes. As he got older, we would talk to him through the monitor but honestly, it really freaks him out and he would only go back to sleep because he was scared of the voice in his room, I think!! Now that he's a bit older, he still kind of gets weird when we talk through the monitor but he definitely knows we're watching him. He looks right at the camera and calls for mommy or daddy haha. 
Anyway - I agree with the doctor that you need to let her cry some. I read that it's only important to get up to every cry for the first 6 weeks and after that letting them cry for longer periods is good for everyone's sleep schedules. I don't know how we'll let this one cry without waking Oakley!! As hard as it might be to skip that first feeding, try giving it as much time as you can before your patience runs out.
Also - we did very short intervals of crying at first and got longer each night. Start with a minute or two and work your way up from there. It's tough but it'll help you in the end! That's what we did.


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats, rach  <3 he's beautiful!

Kelsey - your chart is looking good! How you feeling?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks Lindsay! I do have a mobile in her room but it's not a remote controlled one! I didn't even know they had those! Saturday night she just got up once, but I think it was just because she did nit name much during the day and was exhausted! Lady night she was back to her routine of 12:30am, 4:00am and 6:00am. Tonight I will try letting her cry out that first one and see if I can push it later so I only have to get up once and then again at 6:00am.

Rach - so happy for you! Your little guy is adorable!!! 

I felt so proud of all of us this past weekend. It's been a couple years since our original group joined this thread, we've had a lot of ups and downs but everyone stuck with it and no everyone has their rainbow, some 2! It's really says a lot that this journey is long and difficult but there is a happy ending! 

AFM - Isabela had her christening Saturday. It was really nice and she looked so pretty. She got a little cranky in the beginning but then fell asleep towards the end. Sunday she was 6 months old, gosh how time is flying!!!!


----------



## korink26

Oh Lindsay your lil man is squished in your tiny belly! Maybe that will just push him to come a little sooner! 
Rachael---I can't wait until you can tell us how you're doing and how labor was! He's so beautiful! How is nursing going?? Wish I could smooch him.
Sam how gorgeous is Oliver! I think he looks a lot like Benjamin---both just perfect.
Jessie, I'm not much help with letting her cry it out. We could usually tell if it was a cry that she'd put herself back to sleep, and we could tell if it was a cry that she was not going to stop. She's never been a really good sleeper, and now she's an awful sleeper. So, like I said, I'm not much help because whatever we did, it clearly did not work! haha
AFM- Last Sunday Khloe got a 102 fever and was so sick all day. I thought for sure HFM finally caught up with us again because the fever only lasted the day and then she was just sick and not herself for a couple days but no blisters came. She just had some bug. She's still not sleeping through the night, and still sleeping on her mattress on the floor. Ryan and I are so tired we're cross eyed I think. My temps have been so odd this month--very flat. I've read that's good because it means my hormones are consistent, but not sure it means anything more than that. Of course I'm getting my hopes up and thinking "maybe"....my progesterone was really good this month, so I'm glad I didn't insist on her upping my dose after last month's was low. Not sure if I'll hold out to wed. or thur to test if my temps stay up. I was tempted to test today but knew it was pointless this early for me (I had a very light positive on FRER at 12DPO with Khloe).


----------



## korink26

Oh Jess we posted at the same time! Yes, Lindsay ever since I read about the remote controlled mobile I've been looking for one! Def. want one if we have another baby! Also, your monitor that you could talk into is just so cool! I maybe have to get that one too! Because I think sometimes if Khloe could just hear us, she'd go back to sleep!!


----------



## korink26

Ugg, I was feeling really good about this month and then today my temp drops and I've had some brown cm. I was poking around with toilet paper (I know, I shouldn't be) and there was a dime size of blood, and now nothing since then. Ugg...I had implantation dip at 10 dpo with Khloe so I'm talking myself into thinking there's still hope (I'm 11DPO), but I guess I know there's not this month. Bummer, I really don't want to do a 3rd round of stupid Clomid!
Hope everybody else is doing good!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I still have everything crossed for you that your temps go up tomorrow and that the brown is just implantation bleeding!!! 

How's everyone else doing? Rach I know you are super busy with yiur little man but looking forward to an update on how labor was and how your doing, 

AFM - Isabela officially started crawling last night!!! I could not believe it!!! Feeling so proud of her! The daycare also sent me a video today of her sitting up so well all by herself!! :cloud9:
Sleeping was terrible again last night though. She fell asleep drinking her bottle about 8pm. She only got through half of the bottle so I knew she would be up again. She got up at 10:30pm, 12:30am then again about 5am. I am trying to cut out this midnight feeding or at least push it a bit but I tried to let her scream it out a bit since she just ate at 10:30pm and she started to get really upset and loud so I caved. What do I do? :cry: I am surprised that the need to sleep would not take over but she doesn't seem to go more than 4 hours or so at a time. Could naps be effecting her sleeping, she takes 2 during the day but nothing after 3pm.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!!

Kels - don't lose hope yet!! I saw your temp this morning and I vaguely remember you losing hope with Khloe with a pretty major temp drop and then it shot way back up the next day so I have everything crossed that tomorrow it will be way back up!!!! 
I feel so bad for you not sleeping!! How long has the bed thing been going on? She won't lay down in the toddler bed? or in a crib? I forget which one was the problem or if they were both the problem. Even with the mattress on the floor she doesn't sleep at night? 
I wonder if Khloe got HFM again but because she's had it before her body cleared it before the blisters showed up! Poor thing!! There's a cold going around Oakley's room and I'm just waiting for him to catch it :/ He was up for an hour last night due to bad dreams - something about a seashell lol. I shouldn't laugh but it's cute - Now that he's in a twin bed, I just hopped in bed with him until he fell asleep and snuck back to our room - worked out pretty well! 

Jess - way to go Isabela on crawling!! How's the 'cry it out' going?? It's so hard but it'll be worth it in the end! The remote mobile was awesome for us - if you get one I hope it works as well for you too! 
I'm so proud of this group too!! It's really been a happy ending for everyone and it's just been amazing to have the support of all you girls through it all!! I couldn't have imagined I'd still be so involved with you all when I first signed on this website! :) 

AFM - Had my doc appointment this morning. She says that baby is low and I am 'super soft' in there with minimal dilation. She said with how soft it is in there and how engaged the baby is that I will go on my own and it could be any time now. I feel like I have at least another week in me but I will be starting to work from home on Monday since she said Friday should be my absolute last day here at work and if I have any more nights with consistent contractions before Friday, that I do NOT go into work that day or any day thereafter until he arrives. She's asked that if I insist on coming into work this week that I leave before rush hour so she doesn't have to hear about me delivering the baby on the side of the traffic-filled highway - HA!


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry, Jess - I had my window open so long I missed your post - have you tried getting up with her but not feeding her? Just trying to calm her and then put her back in her bed. The pediatricians here said that is a good way to start and then you can go in and just start patting them on the back and soothing them until they fall back asleep. That way they know you're there but you're not feeding them so they start to get used to putting themselves back to sleep.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - I just saw your chart this morning! Boo!!! :(

Lindsay - I am glad your appt went well. I can't believe it's almost time for you!!! Are you ready!!??

Rach - how's your little guy doing? Is he peeing more now? Are you using the diapers with the color strip? Nobody ever told me about those when I left the hospital. 

So we tried to let Isabela cry it out last night. I lasted about 30 minutes and then she was just getting too hysterical so I caved. I've been doing some reading about this so I think I need to change my routine a bit and try putting her down awake. I usually put her down already asleep. Then go in when she wakes on a more scheduled basis and try patting her to sleep... 10 minutes the first time, 15 minutes the next, etc and then increasing the times each night. I feel so bad about it but I know it's something we have to do before more time goes by :(


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - yes! definitely try to get her to put herself to sleep at night. I don't know why I didn't think to ask if you were doing that. When you see her looking like she's getting tired, put her in there with the mobile or whatever and see if she can put herself to sleep. I would have caved by 30 minutes as well! You can only take it for so long! Do you have her on a schedule as well? I found that really helped for Oakley. With her in daycare, do they do a schedule? By her age, we put Oakley down at 9AM and 1PM regardless of how tired he looked, and I would do 10 minute intervals of letting him try to fall asleep on his own. After 10 minutes I would go rock him a bit and then put him down before he fell asleep and let him try again. At night, I did try to extend past 10 minutes but never went past 30 like you. 
Am I ready for baby? Haha - in some senses - yes! and some no!! We don't even have the crib put back together for him but I do have the carseat in the car. I'm torn on whether to have him in our room for a little while to try to prevent Miles from waking Oakley early on or vice-versa but can't really seem to decide. Think I'll give it a try for a little while and go from there. We don't have the hospital bag packed yet - I should really do that! Physically, I'm definitely ready to be able to bend to pick something up without feeling like I'm going to pop but am really going to miss him moving around in there as this is most likely our last baby :/ 

Kels - :( What's the next step? Another month? Did you do bloodwork this round?? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## korink26

I always read about needing to put the baby down before they were sleeping to get them to learn to put themselves to sleep. Never worked for us, so maybe that's why were's till spending over an hour a night rocking until she's sleeping and then taking another 20 min. just to slowly and quietly walk out of the room without her waking up. It's really ridiculous. I guess with the next one we can try a little harder at having them fall asleep on their own. 
Lindsay, I thought for sure you'd have more! How come you think he'll be your last? 
yes, AF came full force today. I was half expecting it though because I had my normal brown/pink spotting pretty much all day. So bummed...but, I had a great cycle so I have to be happy about that. My first round of clomid I think just always jump starts my system, and although it doesn't work for that cycle, it helps my next ones regulate. So, onto my 3rd round of clomid. Boo...I keep thinking of my Mesina prediction all those years ago. She predicted I'd conceive in October with a boy, and then my next one would be a girl and she guessed spring for conception. Maybe she had it switched around, and Khloe was my spring baby and this one will be October conception!? Hey, I can dream if I want, right? :) Ryan of course thinks it's the silliest thing ever. Ah well.


----------



## babydust818

Quick question. What is your idea of a good routine for feeding and sleeping for a newborn? Not sure if there is anything you can do. Seems Rowan loves to be held and the minute I put him in a bouncer or swing or rocker he gets super pissy and starts crying. So I have to hold him majority of the day. sleeping is a nightmare. I had him on top of my bed last night and he loved it but I know you're not suppose to do that. I just dont know what to do and how to keep him awake during thr day to sleep better at night. who knows maybe all of this is normal and I just am making it difficult. I just hear ppl all the time say don't spoil your baby by holding him all the time. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - I can't believe Rowan is already a week old!! How is it being a mom!!?? Amazing right!!?? Well they say you can't spoil an baby that young so don't worry about that. All this sounds normal. Babies sleep a lot but they are up a lot to feed too, every couple hours. He will start to go longer periods as he gets older and can hold more in his tummy. The first 3 months is tough unfortunately! Isabela would never sleep much for me during the day, short cat naps. So I had to do a lot of entertaining. I had to walk her around the house a lot etc. (helped me lose weight faster! LOL) I seemed to never have time to eat myself and only got to shower every couple of days. I did find that a play mat with things hanging helped some. I would not put him in the bed with you, he needs to learn to sleep on his own plus it's not safe. Do you have a playpen you can put next to your bed? How is the BF going? 

Lindsay - Happy 38 weeks!!! You look amazing!!!

Kelsey - I am keeping everything crossed for October for you!!!

AFM - I spoke to another friend about the sleeping who subscribes to the left them scream it out method of sleep training so last night we tried it. We did the bath, bottle and book and then out her to bed awake. She cried for about 10 minutes and then went to sleep. Woke up about 12:30am, cried for about 45 minutes to an hour and then went to sleep. Then again about 3:30am cried for about an hour and went back to sleep. Her last time was about 5:00am, I let her fuss a bit until about 5:30am then got up to feed her because I figured she was hungry, put her back in her crib to play a bit until I got ready and was ready to come back and start getting her dressed. Overall I think it went well. I just kept the monitor on low and checked on her with that.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I think Mesina just got it backwards and you'll get your boy conception in October! You'd deliver around June - perfect!! :) Keep your chin up - are they going to change your clomid at all? Your cycle was very nice!! Get DH to get up with Khloe this month - you need your rest!! 

Rach - schedules won't really become an option until Rowan is at least 6 weeks old. It took us until Oakley was around 3 months until we got into a more predictable schedule and it wasn't until around 6 that we had a real set schedule. Babies are naturally nocturnal because we sway them to sleep during the day with walking and then they have parties at night while we're still, so it will take a little while to switch that sleep schedule for him. They say to let them sleep as they like during the day but to go about your daily routine as usual - don't try to be quiet for them and that will help them switch their sleep schedule. I agree with Jess and don't recommend him in your bed. I know it's tempting but it can be very dangerous. My SIL did a strict schedule right from the start - she based on the book babywise. She would wake her son up in order to feed him every 2 hours on the dot and then those times would change as he got older - I didn't read it so I can't give you any more than that but it helped her feel more in control of everything. We took a different approach with Oakley and I would let him sleep when he wanted to and would feed him when he got up but would try to make sure it was always a 2 hour interval. Every baby is different but try to not get discouraged - all babies cry - they just got evicted from a nice cozy warm place and are adjusting to the new world! Oh and there is no way to overspoil a baby less than 6 weeks. They say this is the time to spoil like crazy and to reassure them that you're there for them. Picking him up at every cry is 100% acceptable at this point. 

Jess - Way to go with Isabela last night!!! It's really going to pay off! Keep it up and you'll all be sleeping through the night in no time! 

AFM - 38 weeks today - I can't believe it! This pregnancy has flown by! I had some stomach issues last night and was waiting for contractions to start but it must have just been whatever I ate yesterday. I'm hoping little man will stay in there for another week since tomorrow is my last day here, it would be nice to get a few things done around the house before he comes. Oakley is dropping down to pre-school only starting October 1st - I would love to have a bit of extra mommy/Oakley time before baby comes too!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls so much. I feel better. As soon as we go to bed he will start to cry and I can't lay doen for another hr or two just to get him to sleep and then cry again when I put him down. Now the other night I held him in my arms next to me in bed and he didn't make a peep for 3hrs. Andrew and I do not want to make it a habit bcz of SIDS or rolling on him. I kept waking up every half hr to make sure his face was uncovered. I really just want to get a routine in tact so it will be easier on me in the future. As for BF.... he wouldn't latch properly. which would make him incredibly discouraged which would make me discouraged. So..I've been pumping and bottle feeding. I'm only producing 1oz every two hrs so I've had to supplement him with formula as well which I've been crying about bcz my whole point was to never use formula. I just feel like I keep failing. I amngoing to get fenugreek but does it really work? how quickly should I start seeing more of a supply? Right now I need to make at least 2oz to support Rowans appetite. I dont know if I'll ever make enough to store in the freezer. Ugh I just feel like all my plans are crashing down. How much were you feeding your LOs? how often? I've been going every 2 hrs during the day and 3 at night. I love him so much though. His farts are hilarious. He just woke up, moved and let out a huge one. He is hilarious and so handsome. Drs have told me they can not believe how alert and how much he moves for a week old. It really does amaze me. At his dr appt yesterday he was 8lb6oz so he had lost 6oz from birth but has gained since we left the hospital. Being a mommy is so rewarding.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, Rach! I struggled a LOT with breastfeeding as I was so stressed about making it work that I couldn't have a letdown and so poor Oakley would suck his little brains out trying to get some milk and nothing would come out. I was insane about pumping and it actually worked well to increase my supply and I ended up producing way too much but there is NOTHING to be ashamed of with supplementing with formula. You give whatever you can with your milk as long as it's working for you and supplement to give Rowan what he needs. I know we tried for 2 ounces at a time early on but it's hard for me to remember exactly what we did. If Oakley finished the 2 ounces at one feeding and looked like he wanted more, the next bottle I would make 3 ounces and if he only got through 1.5 of that then I'd go back to 2, etc etc. 
Don't worry about the schedule and try to get some sleep whenever he sleeps and everything will sort itself out as you go! I know I had a few nights of sleeping with Oakley on my chest - sometimes I didn't mean to, I would just be comforting him in the rocking chair and we'd both fall asleep for a few hours, or on the couch. You'll get the hang of it just don't be hard on yourself! It's tough at first!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - did the doctor tell you to supplement? I think don't think the 1 ounce sounds too bad for a week old. Sometimes it takes time for your milk to fully come in. Does the hospital have a Lactation consultant to help with the latch? I had trouble getting the hang of it too. They had a number I could call with questions and a BF support group that met monthly. Just BF, BF, BF if you can for your milk to increase. There are also some times of the day that I produce more than others. I think they say that between 10pm and 6am are peak times. I wish I would have pushed harder earlier to try to increase my supply. Pump, pump, pump whenever you can squeeze it in, even if it's just 5 minutes. Enjoy this time with him as when you go back to work you'll miss him. I was a walking (unshowered) zombie Isabela's first 3 months and felt like I got nothing done around the house but all worth it. :wacko: Oh we tried to do the 2 hour schedule with Isabela and it was too much. I just let her let me know when she wanted to eat but would set a timer to be sure it did not go over 4 hours. Also the Baby Connect App helped a lot in the beginning to keep track of her feedings and diaper changes. They ask about this when you go to the doctor and you get so delirious it gets hard to remember. Plus it will help to see that there is not a problem. 

Lindsay - yeah for just 1 more day of work!!! You better get your bag packed just in case!!!


----------



## korink26

Like the others have already said, what Rowan's doing is completely normal! I was worried about holding her too much in the beginning, but her Dr and all the books I read said when they're newborns, there's no such thing as holding them too much. They need you. So, it was a lot of holding. And I know when you're tired, you will do anything, even stuff you swore you would never do. I slept on the couch with Khloe on my chest MANY times. One time I woke up with her on the side of me, almost between me and the couch and it scared me enough to not do it again. but, like I said, I did it MANY times before then, just because you're so deliriously tired! I had huge issues with Khloe latching, and the only way I could get her to latch was using those little rubber nipple shields. Some nurses said omg no, don't use those it will mess up her latch for ever. others said, do whatever you can to get her to eat directly from you. So, we used the nipple shield for at least 2 weeks, and then she got the hang of latching. Try it!
Jess how exciting that you're first night of letting her cry seemed to work out! Fingers crossed it just gets better from here on out!
Lindsay I can't believe you're 38 weeks already!!! can't wait to see his beautiful, unsmooshed face :)
Actually I'm lucky and DH pretty much gets up with Khloe every night and in the mornings. I haven't really questioned why he always does it and doesn't ask me to? Especially during my 2 ww when I'm trying to temp, he always takes care of Khloe during the night/morning. I told him now that I have AF, I will take my turns. Last night she was up twice, and I was feeling horrible for Ryan having to do it everynight because it's awful!
Ha, and thanks Lindsay for playing along with me and my Mesina hopes :) According to the gender predictor charts, December is the first month it has the possibility of a boy.


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - that's great that Ryan has been so helpful with her. So when she gets up does she come into your room? Or does she just start crying? I can't remember what you said what the specific problem with her bed.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - I'm so glad to hear Ryan gets up with Khloe! Kirk has been getting up with Oakley but that's only once every couple weeks or so and typically you just have to go in and tell him he's ok and he goes right back down. 
So, I'll buy into your psychic but not the gender charts lol. They were ALL wrong for Miles! I was so convinced I was having a girl and I was so wrong haha. Practically all the old wive's tales were wrong for him. But then again, looking back, they were wrong for Oakley too except the actual gender charts - but if I went to different sites they gave me different answers. Plus, I conceived Oakley at a weird time where I O'd in November but my LMP was in October so it was tough for me to figure out "conception" month - haha so silly that I think this much into this stuff!!
I have everything crossed for you this month and I hope you, Ryan and poor Khloe can get some much needed sleep!!

Jess - How'd last night go?! I hope even smoother! Give it a good week because it can take a while for the adjustments to happen. I think Sam used to say there was a 3-4 day regression and then you get better again. 

Rach - like Jess said, we had some little timer thing that had a button for diaper change, sleep time, breastfeeding, bottle, and a misc button that would keep track of each thing that we used for a little while and we would just make sure Oakley ate within 2-4hrs and then we could track how long he slept for, how long since his last diaper, etc etc and it worked pretty well but by the end of my breastfeeding days, I would use an app on my phone that was a lot nicer that you could record breastfeeding times, pee's and BMs, and how long they slept for - it gave you charts and stuff - it was really nice! I actually need to try to find something like that again for this time, I'll let you know the name of it when I find it! 

Sam - hope you're holding up well with your two and getting some sleep!!! 

Mar - saw your new pics on Facebook - such a cutie you have! she really is gorgeous!! 

AFM - last day at work!! My mind is kind of blown! I've organized a lunch with all the students from my program that work in the hospital today so it's a nice sendoff! Not sure how much I'll be back after baby. 
Still getting contractions but nothing regular since last Friday. Still have a lot of movement in there too but I am definitely not feeling very well anymore, especially in the mornings. Feels like morning sickness, which it probably is, I know that can happen to a lot of women. It might also be that I'm just exhausted working and then going home to cook dinner and chase Oakley around lol. Maybe I'll feel better next week! 
I'm packing the bag tonight - I swear!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - check out the Baby Connect App. It has all the things yiu mentioned. We still use it for our doctors apps, shots, measurements etc because it has all that too and puts things on nice little charts and graphs. Yeah for your last day of work!!! Hope you feels better soon, when is yiur next doctors appt? 


AFM - Last night went ok. I put Isabela to bed awake but really tired and she fell right to sleep. Woke up about 1am, cried for about 30 minutes and went back to sleep. The woke up again about 3am, this time she cried for about an hour, it was awful to hear, but she fell back to sleep eventually. When I got up at 5:45am she was asleep so I got myself showered and ready then went in and had to actually wake her at 6:15am to eat and start getting ready. Hopefully just a couple more nights of this! 

Did you girls notice a decrease in your milk supply when you stopped nursing at night? I want her to get as much breast milk as possible so I wonder if I should get up and pump at night.


----------



## confusedprego

Sounds like a bit more successful of a night! You'll get there!! 
I don't know about supply issues as mine was always a too much instead of a too little problem but I've heard of that being a problem with other people! I don't know that I would recommend getting up in the middle of the night - you need your sleep! 
My next appointment is on Tuesday in the morning. Kirk is guessing Miles will arrive October 4th with labor starting the night of the 3rd - any guesses from you guys?!


----------



## babydust818

thank you girls for all the info. I can always count on you! 

jessie yes not bf during the night will alert your body that you dont need that milk supply and will shut down some ducts. I'd suggest pumping at night every 3-4 hrs. I got all this info from some exclusive pumpers lol. it sucks getting up to pump but it will help keep it going. so happy Isabela is getting better through thr night. hopefully just another night or two to get her on schedule. I bet it is hard for you to hear her cry but you've got to do what you need to. 

Lindsay yay for last day of work! not feeling good is a great sign! can't believe baby could be here at any time. what middle name are you using for miles? my guess is October 6.


----------



## pinksmarties

Jess- I think by now if you stop feeding at night it shouldn't affect supply. The need to feed overnight is more important in the early months to establish supply (there is a certain hormone only produced at night that helps with supply). I think by now you should be okay as some babies do naturally sttn at 6 months and continue to bf no problems. The only think that might happen is that AF might arrive earlier than you want. I know that when B reduced feeding over night I think that was what triggered AF to return.

Rach - as the other ladies have said the early weeks are tough and there are no routines at all. I started a bedtime routine only at 6 weeks with B and got a sort of daytime routine with B at 3 months. Please sleep when you can and try not to be everything you were before i.e cleaning, washing etc. I tried to do the same and drove myself nuts expecting to be able to do it all and I wish I relaxed a bit more and just cuddled my lil man and left the dusting and hoovering. Can't spoil a baby and crying means they need you whatever their age, I fed Both mine to sleep especially at night and now B happily goes down on his own, so just go with what you think is best. B slept on Petes chest for the first 2 weeks as we couldn't put him down and visited the supermarket a few times at 2am (OH taking him in the car to get him to sleep) so you do what you can for everyone to get some sleep.

Linds - happy 38 weeks, wow so close now!! I'm thinking 6th for some reason, no idea why. Hope you feel better. Did you pack your bag? Who is going to look after O when you go in to hospital?

Kels - sorry AF showed. Glad your OH is so great about getting up with Khloe, that seems really rough going with her sleep.

afm - it has been a hard week. B has impetigo again (I think I'll coma back to that), and been really unwell with it. He started with a spot above his lip on monday then more blisters on his hand (Like what happened last time) but them bore spread across his face and all over his legs and bum/groin. Dr put him on highest dose antibiotics, at pone point she even contemplated hospital admission for IV antibiotics. He was really lethargic and just wanted to cuddle up on the settee with me. So poor O kind of got left to himself a bit but he was nice and settled so that was a blessing. B is much better but the pharmacist and the nursery lady today are convinced it was HFM as is going about our village so not sure what to think. What did HFM look like with Khloe and O? I have been unwell too which hasn't helped.

B's vocabulary coming on leaps and bounds and O growing like a weed. Can't remember when I last posted but last weigh in at 8 weeks 11lb 9.5oz when he got his injections. We are going to baby massage classes which he seems to enjoy.


----------



## babydust818

Need to vent. Rowan is still too young for colic, but I am almost certain he has it. Monday, yesterday and tonight he has been relentless around midnight and just keeps going until around 330am. We tried a car ride tonight and that made it SO much worse. I will rock him, put him in his swing, kiss him, talk to him, lay him in every position, walk through the house, etc. and he will not stop. I bought gas drops tonight and only gave him one dose so far. Hoping it helps. It is so hard being a first time mom and not knowing what I should be doing. He will cry hysterically and then boom he's asleep for 30 seconds to 3mins. Then wakes up to screaming again. Just don't know what to do. i hate seeing him cry. He doesn't spit up. He poops everyday. I just don't know.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!! 

Sam - so good to hear from you! So sorry B had what may be HFM - it's just terrible!! HFM starts as a bad fever and then within a day or two turns to blisters on the mouth, hands and/or feet and very often on their bums - I think poor Khloe had it all over her bum area if I remember correctly. Oakley only got a lot of blisters on his mouth, but that's probably because they spread a lot due to his binky. He got a couple blisters on his feet and hands but nothing too bad. He complained about 'boo-boo's' in his mouth and they supposedly get the worst blisters at the back of their throat. The blisters actually cleared pretty quickly - from the day they started showing up, I'd say they got worse for about 2-3 days and then it only took another 1-2 days for them to stop oozing but unfortunately it was at least a week or two after that before they stopped peeling. 

Rach - I don't think any baby is too young for colic. I think I told you before that Oakley screamed inconsolably for about 3 hours a night from 9 to midnight for the first 2-3 months. The only thing we could do was walk around the house with him and that often wasn't enough either. I've heard of people using gas drops but I think they have different levels of success with babies. Try to be patient, it's tough at first but you'll look back and enjoy all the little moments - even the tough ones! As long as he is peeing, pooping, and eating - you're good! Mention everything to your doctor at all his appointments for helpful hints and to make sure everything is normal but you're doing a great job - keep it up!


----------



## pinksmarties

Rach - :hugs: its hard when they cry like that and there isn't much we can do to help. O currently cries from 5-8 every night and I am hoping it will settle down soon. B never really had this but had very unsettled periods through out the day and when we had bad night the car really helped. I fouind bf Oliver lots really helped keep him settled maybe you could try that.

Linds - thanks for that, some of it sounds similar but others different. He has had a temp but it was when the blisters had started not before, it was mainly on his hands, mouth and legs/bum but not the palms or soles. The blisters scabbed over within the day of them showing and now the scabs have gone and apart from it being more widespread this time looks just like before when the dr said it was impetigo.


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - thanks so much for suggesting the baby connect app - it's even better than the app I had last time (that I can't remember the name of!). How's sleep going??? 

Sam - Sounds like it may be a bit different than HFM but the two seem very similar. Hope he's all better now! How's sleeping going for you?? 

Rach - Hope you're hanging in there and not being too hard on yourself! I know you're pumping and feeding but I would try to keep working on getting Rowan to latch - it'll make nighttime feedings a lot easier. 

AFM - Oakley is getting me ready for a newborn - we were up for 3hrs with him last night. He was just wide awake for no reason - thinking a growth spurt because I finally gave him a pack of mini muffins and he finally went to sleep. Who knows but man I'm pretty tired, haha, I need to get used to this again!! I guess it will be easier to be sleep deprived when I don't have another human feeding off of and beating up my insides  
I'm getting nervous about this respiratory virus that's going around the country. It's been confirmed in Maryland now - bad timing for Miles!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Rach - have you talked to the doctor about Rowan's crying? One of the ladies in Isabela's class has a baby with reflux so I think there's different things you can do for different issues. Isabela cried uncontrollably every night from 6-9pm and there was nothing we could do to help. I read it's just like a release for them. Maybe Rowan is just on a slightly different schedule. I agree with the other girls about continuing to try to get him to latch. Even now when Isabela is really upset BF seems to calm her. I think they really like the closeness and warmth of your body, it's not the same with a bottle. 

Sam - I can't believe B is sick again. Poor little guy! I hope it passes quickly. Is that going around at his day care?!I know you mentioned not feeling well also, what's going on? How has your OH been this time around with helping? 

On a short break so I will update more later...


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so how does it feel to be officially off of work!!??! I never cast my vote for your due date but I am going to say the 3rd. I hope you have your bag packed!!! Will you Miles in your room for a little while? I bet it will be hard to be sure he doesn't wake Oakley and then you have 2 to deal with when you are exhausted!!! 

AFM - Isabela is sleeping through the night!!! :yipee: We are so excited! 2 nights were kinda bad but by the 3rd night it was about 15 minutes of crying and then back to sleep. The last couple nights I haven't heard anything from her over the monitor so either I slept through it or she didn't get up at all. I am thinking the latter! It's going to be great to get her on a schedule with this so I can actually stay up a little later too and get some things done around the house after she goes to bed. Before I was going to bed soon after too since I knew I'd be up a few times. Since she hasn't eaten all night she seems to be feeding better in the morning and I feel pretty drained so maybe the STTN won't negatively affect my supply, we'll see. 
I also been trying puffs with her and had a big scare Saturday, I almost thought she was going to choke on one, how do you get them to learn to let it dissolve or chew with their gums?


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for STTN!! Way to go!! That's such great news and it was so quick! Shows she was definitely ready for it and I'm sure you were more than ready for it :) That's really great! 
As for where Miles will be - I'm not so sure. We've talked about having him in our room for the week that Kirk will be home with me and then putting him in his room after that, but I'm really nervous about Miles waking Oakley (or vice versa with Oakley's random nights he doesn't sleep!). I haven't talked to Kirk about it but I'm considering sleeping in the guest room in the basement with Miles - that would leave Kirk upstairs to tend to Oakley (if needed) and I could tend to Miles without waking anyone up until he gets the hang of sleeping. I don't think Kirk will like that idea too much but it might be a good thing to do temporarily while I'm home and Kirk has to work. 

I'm glad to be home but I'm nervous now I'll go over my due date and every day will be a slow torture of analyzing every twinge haha. I have another doc appointment tomorrow so we'll see if we have any more progress. I'm crampy again today but I feel like I've been crampy for weeks now. My guess is this Friday will be the day but I'm not totally convinced either haha.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh Rach - wanted to pst quickly because I saw your post on FB about the swaddle. Swaddling helped Isabela A LOT in the beginning when she would cry uncontrollably! I could never get the ones like they do at the hospital to hold so we bought the Velcro ones and those would hold her pretty well. It makes them feel tight and secure like they were in the womb. Plus since they don't move as much they sleep better, their arms wake them up. Someone just told me you should do this until they are about 2 months as it really helps with their sleep log term. Also someone at work also recommended the movie Happiest Baby on the Block. It's an older movie so you can rent it from the library but that helped too with some tips for calming a fussy baby. If you don't have time to watch it here's a quick article about the 5 S's they talk about in the movie. The shushing really helped us too. 

https://www.happiestbaby.com/five-simple-steps-to-calm-your-babys-fussies/


----------



## pinksmarties

oh yes thats good Jess, I forgot I still swaddle Oliver and although he can sometimes get out during the night it helps settle him . I also use a white noise app on my ipad and use that too and even during the day it sometimes helps but I mainly keep it for bedtime.


----------



## BeachChica

Oh yes I use a sound machine too when she sleeps.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

I had another appointment this morning - I'm 1cm dilated and 'soft' but still 'thick' whatever that means! lol I guess I'm dilating but have more effacement left to go. I've been really crampy the last day or two so I hope we're making some good progress! My SIL measured Miles today and he's 7lbs 11ounces!! She said that may be an underestimate too as his head is so low that it's difficult to measure - oh my!! So, I REALLY hope he comes soon so I don't have to deliver too big of a baby. We scheduled an induction for October 16th - I REALLY hope I don't go that far! The doc said today if I make it to next weeks appointment that I need to ask them to strip my membranes and that would likely be all I needed to get things going. I kind of wish she would have today - ohwell!! 

We had a much better night last night with Oakley - I think he gets a lot of nightmares now because he was upset last night when we put him to bed that he was afraid of the dog, so we gave him a little flashlight and told him to use it when he's scared and that seemed to work. 
How's everyone else sleeping?! Jess - still good progress?! Sam - how's O sleeping?? Rach - things going a little smoother??? 

Kels - I haven't checked your chart lately - hope it's looking good and this will be it!! 

Mar and Alyssa - if you're checking in - Hi!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - glad your appointment went well. Miles is a perfect size now, he needs to come out THIS Friday like I said!!! Humpfff!!! :winkwink: That's a great idea about the Flashlight! Not sure I would have thought of that. Did he say why he was scared of the dog?

AFM - Isabela did just okay last night. She was tossing and turning a lot about 3am then at 4am she started crying and cried for about an hour then went back to sleep. I am exhausted today. She been pretty fussy in the evenings also. We try to go for a walk to give her a change of scenery but it's been raining a lot lately so we've been cooped up in the house. Not sure if she's getting bored or what. Getting her ears pierced tomorrow, I can't wait, although I will feel bad that she will be in pain.


----------



## confusedprego

no, he didn't say why but on Sunday during his nap, darby (our dog) woke Oakley up because he was barking, so I think it had something to do with that. Kirk just bought Oakley a flashlight because we have these nightlight things that if the power goes out it has a little flashlight in it that will turn on - really nice! But Oakley's obsessed with taking the flashlight off, so Kirk got him his own flashlight and that's the only reason we thought of it. 

Keep it up with Isabela, she'll get used to sleeping and then hopefully evenings will get a little easier. I won't lie - Oakley is still fussy in the evenings unless we keep him really busy right up until bedtime. 

So, this is kind of gross but I googled mucus plug as I had a lot EWCM a couple weeks ago and from what I could find, it looks like I lost my plug over a week or so about 2 weeks ago - I've been having a lot of really watery CM, especially during sex so I was afraid I was losing fluid but I guess it's just from losing the plug and my body making more...or something! I don't know! Anyone heard of anything like that?


----------



## confusedprego

oh and super exciting about getting her ears pierced! so cute! can't wait to see it!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Kels - I just realized I never answered your question about more kids! I don't think we'll go passed two. I would love to but I'm just not sure it would be a good idea for us. I feel like life gets a lot more difficult after 2. We've talked about adopting one more because there are so many kids out there that need good homes but we'll have to see how much I can make because a third kid (adopted or not) gets pricey! Plus, Kirk says he's not sure he could handle watching me go through another miscarriage. Even though the last miscarriage was easier, I was still really bitter after it. I think I held it together on the outside pretty well because I knew I would go on to have another baby but it's just tough to really understand why it happens to some and not others and why it happens more than once to many of us but never to others. So yea - long winded answer - it's not totally off the table to have one more but pretty unlikely :/


----------



## confusedprego

feeling very ready....!! Low pressure system coming into our area tonight - send labor vibes my way, ladies!!


----------



## babydust818

I hope you have him soon Lindsay!! Can't wait to see him.

Jess, Isabelas ears are sooo adorable. She looks like such a big girl.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hurry up baby miles. Mummy desperate to meet you. Sending lots of labour vibes over the pond.


----------



## babydust818

Well.... Is he here yet, Lindsay?! ;)


----------



## confusedprego

No... :( not yet! We had a massive front come through last night so I had a lot of contractions but nothing yet. I feel like I'm leaking fluid really slowly but might just be because I lost my plug and there's more of a 'flow' of CM - I don't know but I'm like always wet - gross!! I was really emotional this morning, hoping that means I'm having a flush of hormones that will kick in labor soon and not that I'm just done with being pregnant haha.


----------



## confusedprego

Alright, ladies! I'm still waiting waiting waiting - BUT I have an appointment tomorrow and they'll strip my membranes, there will be another dip in barometric pressure tomorrow night AND a full/blood moon tomorrow night, plus my due date is the 9th and Oakley's labor started on my due date - so I'm sitting here rationalizing that he'll come then, haha! These contractions every night that go no where are really no fun at all but I know I will miss this when it's over, but I def still want him out like...now haha. 

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - I can't believe your little man is not here yet!!! Are you packed and ready to go just in case? Seems like youve had contractions for a long time!!! What did the doctor say about the fluid? 

Rach - your little guy is so cute! Looks like you are having a blast with him! How is BFing going? Does Andrew help out a lot? 

Sam - how are you doing? We need some pics of little Oliver! I bet he's getting so big now! How is he doing with the sleeping? 

AFM - things are going well. This is my crazy time at work so I worked late a lot last week. It stinks because that cuts down on my time with Isabela before she goes to bed. Sleeping has been going pretty well. She does sometimes get up a couple times in the night and cries out but it only lasts for a few minutes and then she falls back asleep. The weather down here has been amazing now that it's cooling off (sorry for you girls up north). I love this time of year!


----------



## confusedprego

ugh - so many contractions! at least I am progressing unlike with Oakley! He was super high even when my water broke! I have my appointment tomorrow so we'll see what she says about the fluid but I got pH strips to check if it was amniotic fluid and it was consistent with regular CM (acidic) - so I don't think I'm leaking fluid, it's just a lot of watery CM - gross!! Looking forward to getting my membranes stripped tomorrow - hope it will help move things along! 

Pretty exciting you've made so much progress with Isabella sleeping!! Hope your long days at work will slow down soon - it's tough missing time with the LO's!!


----------



## confusedprego

On our way to the hospital for the second time in 12 hours. Lots of contractions last night and got sent home for not progressing andnow this morning my water broke...wish me luck!


----------



## korink26

OMG LINDSAY GOOD LUCK!! I was just going to see if the stripping of the membranes with the front helped---and it sounds like it did! Will be stalking facebook for an update!!! Can't wait to see our newest beautiful baby of the group! :)
Rach how is bf'ing going? He's seriously so beautiful, i just love his hair! How long are you off for?
Jess you're such a good momma. Yay for STTN! Khloe was good for over a week, but then the last 2 nights, she started getting up again throughout the night. I see her canine's starting to poke through, so maybe we'll get some relief now. Today when she woke up she wanted her bedroom light turned out ASAP, so I wonder if she was having a bad dream or something...
Sam I love your pictures of the boys on fb, so gorgeous. 
AFM-Negative OPK still at 930 last night, and then this morning I took one with FMU and it was a smiley face with bright blue lines. My temp is up a little bit today, which usually means O will be tomorrow, but I'm thinking I'll O later today/tonight so we quick bd'd this morning. Guess we'll see what my temp does tomorrow...
Also, our house has been for sale now for just over 3 months. We found our dream house and they accepted our offer also 3 months ago. But, now our offer is expiring on that house and they're debating extending it or trying to sell to somebody else. So bummed and frustrated! Please say a prayer that SOMEBODY comes along for our house. I know that we're entering the not busy time for real estate, and my chances are probably slim now :(


----------



## korink26

Oh, and P.S-not sure if I told you but my sister had a cyst on the umbilical cord at 8 weeks, and she just had her 13 week appt to see if it went away and it did! So now she's finally relaxing a little more. We also found out this past weekend that Ryan's little sister is pregnant and due a month after my sister! So my sister is due April 11th and her sister is due May 12th! Makes me more impatient for myself because I'd love to have a baby close with theirs!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - just checking in for an update on the membranes and I see you're on the way to the hospital!!! How exciting!! I hope you're little guy is on his way! Keep us posted!!!

Kelsey - that is so frustrating on your house! I can't remember but do yiu have a family member in real estate? Can you try to lower the price a bit or do an open house to help get things moving? Fx for your BDing!! Are you going to do it tonight, tomorrow, etc until you know for sure you've O'd?


----------



## korink26

Lindsay Miles is so beautiful! I hope labor was quick for you!
Speaking of labor, Rach I don't think I ever heard how yours went! I know you were worried about getting induced, but it must have went smoothly for you?
Yes Jess my mom is our realtor. We've kind of reduced as far as we'd like. I think if it were up to me, I'd want to just get rid of it regardless of losing money on it but Ryan's always the level head of us 2 and he wants to wait. We've had open houses about once a month, any more than that mom said doesn't really pay because it'll just cause market wear. We bd'd yesterday morning and last night, and then we wil again tonight and maybe tomorrow depending on my temp. I'm 99% sure I ov'd at some point yesterday/last night. But, I want to cover our bases!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Lindsay on your handsome little man!! How is Mr Oakley liking being a big brother?!?

Kels my labor wasn't too bad! I started the cervadil at 745pm and they stopped it at 530am the next morning. At 6am they started the pitocin at 2cc and gradually went up each half hr all the way up until I got to 30cc which was somewhere around 1/2pm. I was having contractions but they weren't too bad until about 830am. Dr came in and broke my water some where around 10am. After that I started being in a lot of pain contraction wise. Nurse checked me and I was 5cm so I got the epidural. So from like 1030/11am until I had Rowan at 637pm i was well medicated. It wore off twice and had to get another boost of epidural through the catheter in my back. Felt all my contractions in my back and crease area where leg and vag meet. I was completely numb on left side but not nearly as numb on right. i pushed 45 mins before Rowan was out. Andrew had to hold my left leg for me bcz is so numb on that side lol. He said he saw Rowan's head was coned shaped and thought something was wrong with him. He had no idea babies heads do that lol. He's such a good dad.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds -Said it already on FB but huge congratulations on the beautiful Miles. I bet you are glqad to be home now and settling in as a bigger family. Can;t wait to hear your birth story.

Rach - sounds like a great birth. My epidural only worked down one side and could still feel it all down my left side. Rowan is such a cutie. How are things going? Are you pumping exclusively now or still doing some bf'ing?


Kels - sounds like the perfect bd timing, fx'd. I really hope you sell the house soon and get your new one. Could you still afford to get the new one if you drop the price down further? I know Ryan not keen to drop the price but maybe its worth it not to lose out on your new house. Glad everything is going well with your sister and she can relax a bit more, never heard of a cyst on the the cord before, I bey she was scared.

Jess - the late nights are a killer, I had to work late one night a week and I felt as though I never saw him at all that day. Glad she is sleeping through the night, makes such a difference when you get some sleep too. Does she have any teeth yet?

afm - O is 11 weeks old. I think he is a much more settled baby than B ever was. He is going down at night now 7.30 and generally not waking up (proper - he still makes lots of pretend waking up noises at times) till 3-4am then back to sleep till 6-7am. He is starting to has a semblance of daytime routine but its still really variable. We are going away next week for my step mums 60th birthday and the whole family will be there so really looking forward to that. B's speaking/vocabulary has really exploded in the last 2 weeks and its great to hear.


----------



## confusedprego

hi ladies!

Thanks for all the congrats! We are settled at home now - had lots of visitors since we've been home but I think today will be a bit more low key so I finally have a chance to get on here :) 
Things went really well at the hospital. Monday night I had a lot of pretty intense contractions 3-4 minutes apart and they had me walk the halls for an hour and rechecked me and I didn't progress at all, so they sent us home. Once we got home, I was able to sleep for a few hours and by the time I woke up the contractions were pretty spread apart and much milder. I got up to go to the bathroom and as I was about to sit my water broke. It was a decent amount of water that came out but it wasn't like it was with Oakley (it just kept coming and trickling out!). This was at 7:30 in the morning and I had a doc appointment at 8:40, so I called the doctor and they said I could either go to the hospital or go to my appointment to confirm my water breaking (since I was questioning it). I felt more comfortable going to my appointment since my SIL was there and I knew she would scan and confirm lower fluid, etc etc and I knew the hospital might be slow. SO, we went to the appointment and they said I still had fluid but after look at my CM on a slide, it was consistent with amniotic fluid and I needed to get to the hospital. We got there and they put me on Pitocin because my contractions were 7-10 min apart and they hardly made me uncomfortable. We upped Pitocin for hours until finally they hurt enough and I started progressing - got an epidural and they upped it even a bit further. Epidural was great, worked both sides - not quite as well on the right side but I liked being able to feel a little something. It took me about 9 hours to get to 5cm and then an hour to go to 8cm and maybe an hour to delivery from there. My doctor had to go to an emergency C-section when I reached 8cm and ended up running in to take over for the 'fill-in' doctor for my episiotomy and final push :) I had some pretty excessive bleeding that they had to give me a shot for but I didn't have the issues with peeing afterwards like I did with Oakley. 
Long story short - it went great :) Little man is eating like a champ - had his first appointment this morning and he already weights 3 ounces more than his birth weight! He's a total natural at breastfeeding - I just have to put him in the vicinity of my boob and he takes over!! I'm a bit engorged right now...hoping they'll get a bit softer soon - making Miles choke a bit every once in a while. 
Oakley is an amazing big brother! He's fascinated with Miles and is trying to be so helpful! He can be a bit rough every once in a while and I get a bit overwhelmed but overall, I really couldn't ask for more - I expected to deal with much worse! Hopefully he'll keep it up! 

Kels - your chart is looking great! Fingers crossed you'll have the June baby in your family!! how exciting!! Glad your sister's cyst cleared up! I bet the whole family had a sigh of relief! Good luck with your house - I know how frustrating home sales can be!! If this new house doesn't happen then I'm sure you'll find something even better! 

Sounds like everyone else is doing great too - I have to run but I will try to catch up with everyone else later!! 

<3 you guys!!


----------



## confusedprego

How's everyone doing?! 

Sam and Rach - how long do you guys get to be home? 

Rach - I saw you're struggling a bit at night with Rowan - any improvement? I definitely struggled with Oakley for a month or two at night. It calmed down completely by 3 months but it was definitely exhausting! Hang in there and def mention it to your doc - they may be able to give you some reflux meds to try. 

Sam - glad O is sleeping pretty well/predictably at night! The daytime routine will come. Miles seems to be more settled than Oakley already as well - hoping it stays that way! It seems the only time he cries is when he's hungry, although it's still very early!! O's crying sessions didn't start until he was around a month old. 

Kels - your chart is looking good - a little early for implantation dip but all my positive pregnancies have had a dip like that! Fingers crossed for you! 

Jess - your pictures on facebook make me drool!! Although I am enjoying the beginning of fall but I know what's coming... :/ 

How's everyone doing with breastfeeding??? I'm so relieved breastfeeding has been so much smoother this time for Miles. We had Miles 1 week appointment yesterday and he was 8lbs 11 ounces - again! They think the scale at the other appointment was off a few ounces but they're really happy that he's already above birthweight and said we don't need to come back until he's one month, which is nice. I had to go back weekly with Oakley for a couple weeks to be sure he was gaining. I was engorged on Sunday and thought I wasn't going to survive without pumping and I resisted knowing that could put me in the overproducing problem I had last time and I've made it passed that stage - I still think I'm producing a little too much but I'm sure it will all sort out in time.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I've been away but trying to keep up with you all on FB!!! It's been crazy at work with quarter end! 

Lindsay - sounds like overall delivery went well. Miles is a cutie for sure!!! That's great he's back up to his birthweight!! How is he doing at night? Is he sleeping for longer stretches or up every couple hours? I know you were going to try him in his crib, did that work out or is he staying in your room? 

BF has been going about the same for me. Can't really seem to increase my production at work more than about 7-8 ounces. I exclusively BF Isabela in the morning, she has 1 of 3 of her daycare bottles of BM and then in the evenings I do a combination of BM and formula. I guess it's better that she's at a least getting some BM. 

Kelsey - I have everything crossed for you this month!!

Rach - how are things going with you and your little man? How is yiur milk production going? Are you just pumping or do yiu BF too! I love all the pics on FB!!!

Sam - glad things are going well with O and so nice that he's such a good sleeper!! I am looking forward to the days when Isabela starts to talk. It must be so amazing to hear all the things they have to say!!!


----------



## babydust818

So happyto hear Miles is doing so great !! Hard to believe a week has already passed. I must say I am completely jealous that you are an overproducer with bf. I literally cry everyday because my production will not go up. I've tried eating oats, flax seed and taking fenugreek but seems nothing is really helping. Rowan doesn't latch so I got a breast shield. He will with that but I don't produce nearly as much as he has been getting so he's constantly hungry without the bottle. So I've just been bottle feeding. I cant seem to produce more than 8oz a day :cry: it's so hard bcz I feel my body isn't geared for anything. I can barely produce milk, took me 2 yrs to get pregnant, couldn't produce enough progesterone. Ugh just feel like my body fails me every time.

As far as going back to work... I have an appt Tuesday. I'm sure I'll know then. Really not looking forward to it.

I did tell Rowan's pediatrician about his fussiness. She thinks it could be colic. Said if it gets worse to come back in.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!

Jess - Miles is sleeping really well for a one week old, I think! He goes for 2-3 hour stretches, we do a 20-30 minute feeding and then he goes right back down from around 9PM to 9AM before he stays up for a bit. We've had 3 nights in a row like that and he's in his crib from 9PM until 7AM when I get up to get Oakley ready for school. The crib works best for me - otherwise I wake at every little movement/sound and no one ends up sleeping. 

Rach - I struggled a lot with Oakley with breastfeeding and I think it's from putting too much pressure on ourselves to do everything the way we "should" but every baby is different and we have to do what will make us the most comfortable and keep our babies (and ourselves) happy. I definitely suffered from the baby blues and I think a lot of that was because of feeling like a breastfeeding failure. Try to not put so much pressure on yourself - you're a great mom and you're doing the very best you can for little Rowan! I also think once you start supplementing, it's really hard to up your production - do you have a lactation consultant you can chat with?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!

Lindsay - so glad Miles I'd doing great with the sleeping and I am sure it will be good in th long run that you started him off in his crib right away.

Rach - Don't be hard on yourself with the BF. Anything you can give him is better than nothing. I agree with Lindsay that once you start supplementing it's hard to increase your production. I try hard even now to just BF Isabela. If she's still wanting more afterwards I top her off with a partial bottle. It will increase some but it took me a while. It's probably close to half and half for her. I try to pump whenever I can just to keep production up... 3 times at work, sometimes during dinner (LOL) and at night after she's gone to bed and right before I go to bed. I saw you post on FB about the leaking. I have that too. My doctor called it stress incontinence. Mostly happens if I have a full bladder and cough or strain (like lifting). I have an appointment tomorrow with a pelvic therapist so I will let you know how it goes. 

Sam - not sure if you are back from your trip yet. Hope you had a great time with your family. So glad things are going well with O! How is the BF going this time for you? Was it better than last time? 

AFM - we had a nice 3 days out of the boat. The weather is amazing now, I love this time of year! It did mess with Isabela's sleep a bit though (being so close and not being able to let her cry like we would at home) so last night we had to let her cry it out a couple times to get her back in her routine. It was only about 15 minutes each time so that was good. We also lowered her crib all the way down yesterday. Saturday night she was standing in her crib crying and I saw the side of her leg in the camera. I thought she had pulled herself up into the railing of the crib and was ready to go over the side. Chris and I ran so fast into her room and she had actually just pulled the camera into her crib. Whew! So the next day we lowered the crib and mounted the camera on the wall!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - somehow I lost part of my post to you above!!! :wacko: I was having trouble posting this morning. How has your production been? Have you been able to regulate it better this time or are you still producing a lot?


----------



## babydust818

Hey Ladies!

I always feel like I'm trailing behind. Can't keep up with everything. I hope you all are doing well. Haven't looked at your chart in awhile Kels. Guess I better do that. 

Sam how is life going with being a mom of two? I hope you're doing great and adjusting well. Is Oliver a different baby than B was? How is B like being a big brother? Wow seems just like yesterday you, kels and I were on that other thread and here we are now with LOs and yyou with two! 

Lindsay are you doing okay? Is it a lot harder with two than you thought? Or is it easier? Is Oakley doing OK? Did you end up going down into the basement and use the crib down there to start out for miles?

Jessie can not get over that pic u posted on fb of isabela looking so grown up. She is beautiful. I know I've said this before but Chris seems like such a great father. Your family is beautiful. 

Mar and Alyssa if you're still checking in... Hi and I hope you are doing great.

AFM I have a Dr appt tmrw. I was suppose to go 2w ago but never made the appt. So this appt is to look at my stitches and maybe release me back to work. We really need the money so I have to go back. We were talking about me staying home with Rowan, but we cant afford it. Still will be working part time, just won't ever get to see Andrew bcz when I have Rowan, Andrew will be working and vise versa. I'll be working 2nds and him 1sts. We can't afford daycare so we're doing it this way. No one to help watch him in the family nor do i really trust anyone. Hopefully this will be temporary. I've been going through a lot of depression lately. Going to talk about it to the Dr tmrw. Hopefully get that sorted out.

What is everyones LOs going as for Halloween?!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Jess - let me know how your appointment with the pelvic specialist goes - I'm doing a lot better this time around but I haven't tried exercising yet, which is where I really had issues last time. 
Miles has been in his crib the whole time - we just had our first rough night last night. He was cluster feeding and was really agitated at the breast, so I got really upset thinking breastfeeding wasn't going to work again and Kirk thankfully calmed me down and so I think we've survived our first round of a growth spurt! I see why women give up breastfeeding early on!! 
I think my production is OK - much better than last time! I still produce a lot and leak quite a bit - hoping that will slow down a bit. I've started pumping one boob a day to put in the fridge in case I'm out at the store and Miles is hungry, Kirk can feed him. I get about 3 ounces per boob right now in the late morning and give Miles the other boob. He gets a little mad at me afterwards sometimes because he wants both boobs but he's been spitting up a good amount lately so I'm trying to not 'overfeed' him because he just keeps going and going! 

Rach - Definitely good to chat with your doctor about the depression - it's tough as you get closer to going back to work. I wish you could stay home with Rowan - maybe you guys will be able to figure it out eventually. 
I am doing good with two - it's actually not as hard as I expected. I have my moments that I feel like I'm going to lose my mind but honestly Oakley is the biggest challenge. He's doing great with the baby but definitely demands more attention now (which I didn't think was possible haha). We also struggle with him napping now which is definitely a challenge. 'Sleep when the baby sleeps' is pretty much impossible with a toddler, haha. 

Kels - I'll check your chart now!


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - your chart is interesting - have you tested again lately?? implantation dip and spotting?!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 

Rach - saw you are going back to work. I know it will be tough but I am sure it will be nice to have the extra money and honestly, as much as I love Isabela, it's nice to get the break from her sometimes. Makes me appreciate our time together so much more! How is Rowan doing with the fussiness? What did the doctor say about the depression? Are you feeling depressed about going back to work or something else? You know we are always here for you to talk about things. Try to keep your head up, look how far you've come in a couple years... You're married and have a beautiful, healthy baby boy! I'm so happy for you!!! 

Lindsay - love the pic you posted today with your 3 children! So cute! So with Miles in his crib do you just keep the monitor on and go in there when he's hungry? I think you mentioned before maybe sleeping in another room so I'm not sure if you ended up doing that. 

So for the doctors appt... Basically she wants to see me 1x/week. My pelvic floor is very weak, particularly my right side. I need to strengthen this. Right now she has me doing Kegels (I hate those things). Pulling up and holding for 10 seconds and then releasing for 10-15 seconds and repeating 5-6 times but working my way up to 10 reps. I need to do this a couple times a day. Also, instead of holding your breath when you lift something (which pushes your diaphragm down), blow out. That will help reduce the pressure on your bladder. All right girls, start your Kegels!!! We'll get better together!!! :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - saw your chart :( what's next? another round? Your cycles look good at least! 

Jess - yea - I keep the monitor right next to me on a generally "high" volume so I can hear him fussing and go in to nurse him and then put him back down. it works out pretty well - I've been sleeping through is fussing a bit more lately - guess I'm more sleep-deprived than I feel! - but will wake up to him crying and go in. 
Ugh - I hate kegels but I will do them - I can't 'let it out' for 10-15 seconds - I even have a hard time holding it for 10 seconds! Guess that's why I leak! 

Rach - hope you're doing well, hun - how is the fussiness going?? 

AFM - Miles has been spitting up a lot more than we ever had with Oakley and it keeps coming out his nose so he has this chronic stuffy nose that makes it difficult for him to feed and sleep. He deals with it pretty well but I'm not sure what to do about it. My doc office is very anti-Rx meds for reflux and I know they're going to tell me to change my diet, etc etc and I don't think that's the problem. I'm already avoiding dairy and it doesn't seem to be helping. He really has trouble at night when he cluster feeds and is in his fussy hours and gets upset and just keeps eating until he pukes (and it comes out his nose). Last night I broke out the noise machine and it worked really well to distract him and not continue to nurse constantly. The problem is he keeps Oakley up when he screams at night so I try to keep nursing him to keep him quiet but then he throws up haha so now I've moved on to taking him in the bathroom with the shower running or the noise machine. Hopefully that will keep working!


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay I hope the spitting up issue gets better. Rowan was doing it so much. He's better now that we changed his food. Still does it every once in awhile. Are you getting much sleep? I can only imagine how difficult it has to be with a toddler too. It will all get better with time.

Jessie kegals is what my dr suggested too. I need to start doing them. They're so simple but finding the energy to do anything is a joke. What is isabela being for Halloween?

I told my Dr about depression, he seemed more concerned about birth control. So I didn't get much feedback other than its normal fora FTM. Things are actually getting better though. The fussiness is becoming non existent!!!! Which has made things much easier and I'm able to enjoy him. About 3 days ago things started to change. Which is when I put him on rice cereal. He's been content lately and actually acknowledging me and smiling. It's been so great. Makes me not want to go back to work even more.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks - I just talked to a nurse and she said if Miles is gulping while feeding (which is does sometimes and now that I think about it - that's when we have the spit up issues) that he could be swallowing air and having trouble because of that. She suggested hand expressing some of my milk before giving him the breast to prevent the forceful letdown and that may reduce the air he's getting. I hate to waste milk but I'll give it a try. I usually have trouble with him spitting up at night - I wonder if I should express my milk and feed it to him in a bottle at night before bed. 

Rach - I know it seems like it's going to be so hard to leave Rowan, but like Jess said you might actually enjoy a break eventually and getting some 'adult' time can be healthy, I think! I'm really dreading going back to work this second time around but there have been moments that I have missed work and interacting with people. 
That's great you and Andrew can split watching Rowan - I hope that won't be too hard and you two! How much will you work being part-time?


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Ladies!

How is everyone doing?? I'm taking Miles into the doc at 11 this morning. His spitting up has really become an issue - he doesn't spit up that much fluid but it's after nearly every feeding now and every time he does, he's so stuffed he can't sleep and is just miserable. He's also gotten more and more fussy at the breast and we're only sleeping in an hour intervals at night (sometimes two) and it's just draining me. I knew it was time to make an appointment because I was considering stopping breastfeeding so Kirk could help me with bottles more. I haven't had any caffeine or dairy for over a week and he still seems to be getting worse, I got a wedge pillow for his crib so he's sleeping more upright and it's just not helping. Anyway - sorry for the rant, just kind of discouraged. I'll let you all know how it goes!

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls - I'm back from the doc and Miles was a perfect patient and didn't make a liar out of me - he demonstrated every issue I've been having with him right there in the office! He was gagging, burping up fluid and gulping to swallow it down and struggling to breathe all in the office so it was obvious he was having issues. They put him on reflux meds. I asked if there was any alternative and she said based on everything she saw, she really wanted to push the meds to make sure he doesn't do damage to his esophagus. So, I'm hoping we'll see some improvement in the next couple of days.


----------



## babydust818

Awww so sorry Lindsay. I hope you get answers today. Maybe they can give you something to help his refluxes. Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## babydust818

Haha we updated at the same time! Glad you're getting some help with Miles spitting up. I bet he will start feeling better asap.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks, Rach! I know it sounds crazy but he already seems better. I'm sure it's just in my head but I gave him a dose and then fed him and it was the first time a feeding hasn't ended in him screaming in a few days!! Fingers crossed this keeps up!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry I have been MIA, it's been a crazy couple of days. 

Lindsay - glad you got to th doctor and I hope Miles is on his way to feeling better! I can't imagine getting 1 hour intervals of sleep, you must be exhausted! Can you pump or express some so that Kirk can do a bottle feed or 2 and you can get some rest? 

Rach - what kind of formula did you switch to? Are you putting rice cereal in his bottle? Is this your last weekend before you go back to work? I can't remember.


----------



## babydust818

I go back to work on Saturday.... Yuck. I put in for reservations and could have the job but there's one day that would interfere a lot with my schedule with rowan. A 5 hr gap. So I had to turn it down. Which totally sucks. Thinking about doing online classes for as medical transcriptionist. I know the money isn't the greatest thing in the world, but it would allow me to be a SAHM and work as well. I also think I may enjoy it. We will see where things take me. I already been crying at the thought of leaving rowan. Sucks. 

Lindsay I hope Miles is still doing good for you. Poor baby. He just loves his mommas milk and gets so excited he gulps too much air lol. I'm glad bf is going good for you. I'm literally down to a couple oz a day. I won't stop until I completely dry up. Idk if there's any way to get things going again. I just became frustrated and slacked the last couple days. Now I feel guilty.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi! 

Jess - yea, I've been trying to pump lately. I've been finding it hard to find time to pump lately, plus I know I'm still making a bit too much so I'm a little scared to make way too much. But, I've been pumping and Kirk has been taking a feeding before he heads to work in the morning but Miles still isn't taking the bottle very well so it doesn't always work. Over the weekends, Kirk takes two feedings and that definitely helps. Thankfully, the every hour thing has only been a recent thing but it's been a good 4-5 nights like that. Definitely looking forward to this medicine kicking in!! He was much better last night but he's been a little more fussy than usual today. I almost think it's because I've been trying to snuggle him all day when he's used to being put down so I can tend to Oakley. He's content in his swing right now, coo'ing at me - so cute! 
How's your milk production going?? How long do you plan to BF? 

Rach - sorry you have to head back to work :( I had a pang of anxiety today thinking about dropping both Miles and Oakley off at daycare. Ugh, it's just awful until you get used to it. It took me a couple months before I felt comfortable with leaving Oakley and even now I still feel guilty sometimes but I know it's best for both of us. He learns so much there and I get to continue my career/have adult time! 

Sam - how are you doing??? How's BFing going for you?? 

How's everyone else doing???


----------



## confusedprego

How's everyone doing??? 

We're doing well over here - baby Miles had his first 6hr sleep stretch the night after he started his medicine! We've had consistent 4hr sleep stretches since then at night which is fine too! His spitting up has reduced significantly, but he still has a fussy period at night from around 7 until we can get him to go to sleep between 9 and 10. He's growing like a weed and was already 9lbs 9 ounces last week. He has his one month appointment next week - I'm so curious to see how much he'll weigh then! 
Breastfeeding is still going really well, I'm relieved I haven't had the mastitis issues again like last time. I do feel a bit trapped sometimes since Miles isn't exactly taking a bottle very well - do any of you have tips on how to get him to take the bottle? I'm thinking of trying to pump and do a bottle a day to get him used to it but it just seems like whenever I give him the bottle he eats so much less than he would directly breastfeeding. I guess that would get better if I kept trying every day. He takes the bottle at night for Kirk but like I said - only an ounce or two and I pump out anywhere between 2-4 ounces per boob - so I would assume he's getting more than an ounce or two from each feeding, but I don't really know. 

Hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Sorry it's been a while. I tired to post a couple times this past weekend and lost the post! Ugh! How is everyone doing? 

Lindsay - glad Miles is doing better! How is he now with the bottle? I shake Isabela's bottle before I give it to her and now when she hears the shaking she knows a bottle is coming and calms down instantly. I wonder if doing something similar will help Miles too getting him used to thbe bottle. Regarding how long I'll BF for... I'd like to do it until she's about 1 but now that she's getting teeth we'll see. I may at least try to pump. 

Rach - how is it being back at work. It's hard to be away from them but it does make your time together even better! He is a cutie! So happy for you! Are you still BF? Do they have some place you can pump at work?


----------



## BeachChica

Trying to split up my post... :winkwink:

Chris and I took a few days off and had a nice long weekend. We spent a couple days on the boat and did so stuff around the house on the others, it was nice. Isabela lost one of her earrings the other day.. I had it out about 3 days looking for the back and the hole closed up so now we are heading back to the doctors office today to have it re-pierced! Ugh!!! :cry:


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Jess!

Miles is doing better - his reflux is still bothering him a bit but the doctor wants to keep his meds the same for another month and then if he's still having issues then they'll switch his meds. But, he's definitely better - no more spit up in the nose, thankfully!! He's taking the bottle better but not perfect, but I also haven't been great about offering it to him very often. I gave him a bottle today and he took it pretty well. I'm thinking about giving him his medicine in pumped milk every day, so that would be two bottles a day - but that's just a lot more work for me with pumping. I worry about doing that because when I go back to work, I don't want him having a bottle morning and night as well as at daycare. I'm not planning on having him go to daycare until January though, so maybe I'll get it sort out before then. Or maybe I can put the meds in his first bottle at daycare when he does go back. We'll see! I have time! 

Do you guys have you boat on that lift all the time? or you've taken it out of the water for the season?? My brother just spent a few days in Ft. Lauderdale - I was so jealous of his pictures - it's gotten pretty cold here with a major drop on it's way the next few days :( 

I'm worried about teeth and breastfeeding too! I'll see how it goes but I'd like to BF for a year as well since Miles will be in daycare, it'd be nice to keep giving him my antibodies. Oakley has had THREE colds since Miles has come home - he's been sick constantly and Miles hasn't shown one sign of a cold *Knock on Wood!* so now I really do believe BFing does protect them! Even Kirk caught one of the colds and I caught the most recent one. Poor Oakley though! He's gotten so sick since he's been in daycare - hoping Miles will get exposed a lot while I'm still BFing and that will stick with him later after I stop. 

Miles had his one month appointment yesterday - he's at 10lbs 2.5oz (48%), 22.5 inches long (83%) and at 61% for head circumference. He had a belly button ganglion that they treated a couple weeks ago that looks good now. They had to do something to his...umm precious area that didn't look too comfortable but he's recovering from that now too. Poor little guy has had it a little rough with minor things but is overall very happy and healthy! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! Kels - if you're checking in, I'm stalking your chart and have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Jess -poor you and Isabela having to get her ear pierced again, hope it doesn't hurt too much. You photos of her always so good, she is such a smiler.

Rach - hope work isn't too bad and things are working out between the two of you for childcare. Rowan is such a handsome fella, you must be loving mummyhood.


Linds - Glad Miles is settling down now with the medication. Oliver was the same and it was so tiring having to keep him upright after every feed and to deal with all the sick. I eventually got gaviscon for him and it helped but he now seems so much better without it. How is O taking to being a big brother? Has your supply settled down now?

Kels - Keeping everything crossed for you this month, your chart is looking fab!! How is Khloe getting on? 

afm - bf going well. He is still feeding every 2 hours during the day and sometime more often as I try to get him to nap. I don't want to keep feeding him to sleep for naps but its the only way I can get him to sleep atm and even then he only lasts about 15 minutes!! Still sleeping really well at night so can't complain about that. I have been referred to the hospital for Oliver squint which is still persistent as I am slightly concerned about his vision. Benjamins speech has been coming on great and its fab to be able to 'converse' and understand him better.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi linds I had the page open for so long typing my post I missed your last one. Miles is doing great weight wise! I wish I could say the dame about bf and colds. Poor Oliver had a cold from B at 10 days old and then has had a cough on and off for 2 weeks!! 

I think B's last bout of impetigo really was HFM (like my nursery lady thought it was) as his nails have become quite flakey and ridged but it does seem to be growing out now. I would never have thought that till Kels mentioned it.


----------



## confusedprego

hey Sam! 
Poor Oliver with the colds!! ugh! That's awful!! I will keep my fingers crossed that Miles continues to resist the colds but hopefully when he does catch one it won't be too bad. Have you found his colds are at least shorter than B's? 
My supply is definitely getting better slowly. Miles still struggles when we go long stretches at night - we're consistently getting 5-6hr stretches at night now, which is great, but he definitely struggles with my boobs that full. Thankfully they're not leaking as badly and don't hurt when I go that long anymore but I literally spray him in the face if he comes off the boob, which he almost always does because it's a lot of milk fast but I'm sure that's normal and will sort itself out. 
I've heard the reflux can sort itself out over time and they'll need the meds less and less - hope that's the case for Miles and for Oliver too! Did B struggle with reflux too? Keeping them upright for 30 minutes after a feed is impossible for me especially since it could be up to an hour after a feed for Miles that he would spit up. 
HFM is awful - I think Oakley has a tiny bit of impetigo right now on his leg - hoping it won't spread. 
Do you have the boys in daycare at all? When do you go back to work??


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and I don't know how you avoid the feeding to sleep thing - I don't remember how we got away from that with Oakley and I guess Miles is so young he just sleeps all the time anyway but it's a tough one!


----------



## pinksmarties

I kept B in nursery a couple of days a week to keep him in the routine and so I could have some one on one with Oliver. I don't got back to work till April (9 months off) but I am thinking I might extend that to a full year, saying that after the day I've had maybe not!!. I think O slept for 2 x 20 minutes all day today. I could cope with the lack of naps if he wasn't to grumpy and crying with it. He clearly need the sleep but just won't. Even the feed to sleep thing only last a little while and if my nipple stays in his mouth!!

I was on my own again putting them both to bed and it was a nightmare, who do you go to first when they are both crying their eyes out. B has been teething again so waking up during the night, finger crossed he misses this night out as OH away atm.

Hope O impetigo doesn't spread. Is he on antibiotics for it? They always gave B some for it. Yay for the longer sleep stretches, long may it continue. I think it can take about 6-8 weeks for the supply to fully regulate. I had to express a bit off before feeding during the night as O struggled to latch on to my rock hard melon like boobs!


----------



## confusedprego

The rash is still really small, so I haven't taken him to the doctor yet, just hoping it doesn't actually break out. 
Good you keep B in daycare a bit - I do the same with Oakley. I'm so jealous you get off until April! I'll probably be back in January :( Started applying to jobs yesterday - so hopefully I can go right from school into a job...we'll see! I know what you mean about both crying and not knowing who to go to. I usually go get Miles and then bring him into Oakley's room - calm Oakley down and then work on Miles again. That only works because Oakley could care less if Miles is crying but I could imagine some kids might not deal with that very well. 
Miles actually put himself down to sleep last night for the first time, I was shocked - doubt it will happen again but I put him down asleep and he woke right up but we still left him in there and he was up for close to 30 min just talking to himself and then went to sleep!! Totally shocked!!
My boobs have definitely gotten softer over night and I'm not leaking all over the place by morning - I'm used to producing too much that I was a little worried this morning when I didn't pump as much as usual but I wasn't in pain so I suppose it's good! It seems my right boob produces a lot less than my left...kind of weird!

Kels - your chart is looking good!! FX!


----------



## confusedprego

Just checked your chart Kels - congrats!! How you feeling??


----------



## korink26

Ugg, girls I need some advise....So I totally thought I was out because of my temps and I had spotting, mostly brown but at one point it was bright red and enough that I almost put a tampon in but then it stopped. I assumed AF was coming, so I told my Dr. no more clomid, I wanted an HSG which we have scheduled for Tuesday. Then all of a sudden today my temp goes up, so I test and it's BFP, but not as dark as I think it should be for 14 DPO (although I'm assuming I implanted on 12 dpo when my temp dropped). I know 12 dpo is late and not usually a good thing....
Anyway, this morning I had no spotting, but then now i went to the bathroom and it's bright red and looks like AF. I'm assuming I'm out this month (which if I'm going to miscarry, if my body can actually do it on it's own I'd prefer then medicated again). 
My progesterone was 49 this month....which is super high for me. Today I'm going for bloods and follow up on friday. I guess I'll know by then what my numbers are doing...
Sam I think you had spotting with your pregnancies, was it just spotting and pretty light?


----------



## confusedprego

:/ aw, Kels this isn't the news I was hoping for! I know some spotting can be normal - and didn't you have spotting with your Khloe pregnancy? That's a great progesterone level!! What's HSG?


----------



## korink26

The prog was from my 7 dpo test. I'll go on my lunch to get my hcg tested and she said she'd call tonight. Back to just light spotting....will try and include picture of test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

That's a definite line! Update us tonight when you get the blood results!!


----------



## korink26

Hcg was only 22......spotting has stopped again....
What was everybody else's at 14 dpo??


----------



## confusedprego

I don't remember exactly at 14DPO but my first blood draw for Oakley was only 25. I think that was 12DPO and the nurse made it sound like I was out but within two days I was at 100 - I'm betting you're just having implantation bleeding!! I hope they can call you back with your results on Friday so you don't have to wait all weekend! Are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## korink26

She did say they'd call right away on Friday with my results. I have a horrible headache and I'm horribly nauseous-I didn't have this with Khloe! I did test again today and line is darker. Will try and attach.
I really do think I first implanted at 12 dpo when my temp dropped an that's why my hcg is low, but I also know it's not good to implant that late.


----------



## korink26

Yesterday's and today's test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## confusedprego

yay! that's much darker today!! I don't think implanting at 12DPO is bad - is it?? It's probably on the later side but I wouldn't think it's too late. I think that baby is just burrowing in good for the next 9 months! I had headaches right off the start with both Oakley and Miles! That's a great sign! I'll keep everything crossed for you that your numbers come back good tomorrow - will they give you an early scan?


----------



## korink26

They said they would do hcg tests until they think they're high enough to do an u/s. I just hate early u/s's because they usually leave me with more questions. Although this time with the spotting, I think I would want an early u/s just to see if there's anything they can tell that would explain the bleeding, besides miscarriage.
How is O's rash? And Miles reflux? My bf's sister just had a baby, and they've tried all diff. formulas and soy because she's always uncomfortable and grunts and pushes and turns bright red and is really fussy. Is that how Miles was?
Khloe always nursed to sleep and no matter what I tried to try and keep her awake, it didn't work. She's been sleeping in her toddler bed now about a month and doing good! She does have an occasional wake up at night, but only a couple times a month. whew, that was a long time we struggled with her sleeping!
How is everybody else? Rach how is work going? I feel bad for you that you had to go back so soon, must be really hard for you :(


----------



## confusedprego

Yea - I think I would go for the early ultrasound in this case - I don't always like them either but it might explain some things for you. They'll know based on your hcg results when you'll be able to see something. What time are you going tomorrow for your bloodwork? 

Miles big problem was he was spitting up and having the spit up come out of his nose so he was constantly stuffy and couldn't breathe. He would spit up probably once an hour and every time couldn't breathe and would then cry. In between he was fine but now he's getting back to spitting up more frequently and will fuss when he does, but I'm just thankful it's not coming out his nose anymore. When I told the doctor he was still gulping and uncomfortable from spitting up, they said that it's just colic, so hopefully he'll outgrow it soon. 

Oakley's doing good - still has a dry rash patch but it seems to be stable so I'm just ignoring it. The bigger problem with Oakley is an awful cold he's had for almost three weeks now. He's sleeping worse than Miles at this point! So much coughing! It's just awful. He seems a bit better today. 

Glad Khloe has sorted out sleeping! We struggled with Oakley around that age with sleeping too, I think they just go through phases we have to put up with. You think once you get past the infant non-sleeping stage that it will be easier at night, but that doesn't seem to be the case!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I tried to post last night but it just wouldn't let me post? Grrr

Kels - we don't get hcg tested here so can't help you there but those lines are great and you can definitely see the progression. FX'd for the results on Friday. I did bleed/spotting red on/off with Olivers pg from just over 4 weeks till 7 weeks, worse when I had been active. I am really keeping everything tightly crossed for you. Glad Khloes sleeping has improved, makes a huge difference.

Linds - glad O's rash isn't too bad but sorry to hear his cold has been going on for so long, hope he feels better soon so you all can get some sleep. I don't think B has gone longer than 3 weeks without having a cough/cold/snotty nose.

afm - struggling a bit atm. O just won't nap properly during the day and if he does its 15 minutes max, usually on me or with my boob in his mouth. I wouldn't mind the lack of naps if he was happy with it but he is not and gets very tired and grumpy. I think he is coming u for the horrible 4 month sleep regression and feeding frenzy. If it gets as bad as it was with B I might have to think of FF. B has been having so right strops and has started hitting out again (mainly me and Oliver) I think that is partly due to having the cold/cough and teething but I am finding it hard to keep patient. Sorry for the moany post.


----------



## korink26

Aww poor Miles with the spitting up and poor Oakley with the cold! Did Oakley spit up like that? Do you give miles a bottle yet? Does he spit up like that whether he takes a bottle or nurses from you? Hey when will you hear about the job applications you've been putting in?
Omg Sam, I can't imagine having to deal when you have 2 kids and 1 won't nap! I really feel for you, you must be EXHAUSTED! and then with B being sick with a cold, that doesn't help. I don't blame you for losing patience, I think you're handling it better than most. 
AFM---saw my progesterone number online today at 3 am. A TEN. A fricken TEN. I'm so disgusted, because my 7DPO progesterone was 47, so I didn't even think I had to worry about the progesterone now. They almost refused to test it because they said with it being so high at 7DPO they do not have to worry about it. now today at noon I'm supposed to go for my follow up hcg test, and I left a message with the nurse insisting I also get my progesterone re-tested. Although I know that 10 is probably too low and I know the end result, if it's even lower, then at least I'll feel like I have a concrete answer. I'm having a hard time with this...and on top of it I'm feeling headachy and yucky every morning. Which makes me more bitter because I feel like I'm feeling like crap for no good reason....Sorry for my depressed rant, just a shitty day/week for me.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - Don't get too down yet - wasn't your progesterone low with Khloe?? Any more spotting? Did you do progesterone supplements? I forget if your doctor is the one that doesn't believe in it or not. What's progesterone supposed to be during pregnancy? I just googled it:

"If you are pregnant, progesterone levels are usually at least 10-12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome and most doctors like to see progesterone levels around 16-18 ng/ml or more though there are many successful pregnancies with lower levels." 

I think you're ok! The clomid may have made it shoot up and now it's just where it naturally would be? 

Oakley NEVER spit up - I can count on my one hand the amount of times he spit up and we could practically throw him around and he was totally fine. So, it's been an adjustment with Miles! I ALWAYS have spit up on my shoulder now. 
I've been really bad about trying to get Miles to take a bottle and it's definitely biting me in the butt - he really doesn't like it. He does take it from other people sometimes, so I have hope for when I go back to work. My dad has agreed to watch Miles until I graduate since daycare is close to $1400 a month for Miles *sigh*. I don't make much as a graduate student so between Miles and Oakley we would be spending around $2250 a month in daycare and that just seems like too much while I'm still a graduate student and my dad has so nicely offered to help until I get a job. 
I've been applying like crazy all over the place and I have a friend that put a good word in for me in a lab that she collaborates with and I have a good feeling about that! Hoping I will hear from her soon. It would be perfect! The other jobs I think will take a while to get back to me because most are government jobs or through the government and we all know how fast the government works!! 

Sam - I totally feel you with being exhausted and overwhelmed! Yesterday was a rough day for me - Neither Oakley or Miles would nap yesterday!!! I think the days Miles is rough are the days that Oakley is bouncing off the walls. I feel like I need to get a nap schedule down for Miles in his crib instead of in his swing (around me and Oakley). It's just so hard to do that because I'm typically downstairs and his room is upstairs and running up and down with Oakley downstairs is just tough. Last night I was so exhausted that I just put Miles in his crib at 8 and let him fuss until he'd cry, then I'd go breastfeed him and put him right back in his crib and he eventually went to sleep at 930 - which was REALLY nice haha. Lately he hasn't been going down until 11 and it's been getting draining. 

Anyway - I'll stop complaining!! Thinking of you today, Kels!!


----------



## babydust818

Kelsey Congrats!!!! Those lines are beautiful. I really think you should get on progesterone suppositories ASAP. I think it would help tremendously. Mine was only like 14 when I was 8w and got on the suppository. My Dr said through out the day those levels fluctuate and you never know if that 14 I had was my low or high. He didn't want to chance it so put me on the suppository. All it can do is help. I am sending tons of hugs and love your way.

Lindsay I can't get over how much your boys looks alike! Could almost swear they're twins! How is bf going? When do you go back to work? Poor Oakley. I hope he starts feeling better soon

Jess I haven't heard from you in awhile. I hope everything is great. How did it go getting isabelas ear repierced? Did she do good?

Sam I hope things get better with Oliver. I can only imagine the frustration it brings because it doesn't allow you to getanything done or leave any time for yyourself. I think that is what I struggle with most. The fact I need to get things done but I can't. When I can, I'm too tired by then.

AFM things are going good. Hate being away from my baby, but happy i am just part time. He is growing so quick! I think Rowan weighs more than my turkey! Lol. He's a big boy. He's been a bit constipated lately from the rice cereal. His pediatrician said for me to give him a little prune juice. I did for the first time yesterday and he sucked it down so quick lol. He's so funny and cute. I haven't breastfed in 3 weeks. I wasn't producing enough so I just stopped. Which of course I regret and I've been crying since he's been born about it all. Between being a failure and not being able to support my baby with healthy milk. How long did it take you girls to get your period? I know bfing can take up to 6 months without one. I was just curious. I still haven't had one. I worry about being pregnant again bcz of it. I been having dreams I am, but I think it's from anxiety. We do the pull out method which I know isn't good. Which is why I worry. We've been doing that since I was 3.5 weeks post pregnant.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just a quick Will write more later. I got af back at 3 months and I was exclusive bfing for both babies. In middle of second af just now.

Don't beat yourself up about stopping by it was the hardest thing ever especially as ftm. You did great and will still thrive with formula as its your love that's most important.


----------



## korink26

Thanks girls for all the support! Dr called herself this afternoon to tell me my HCG went up to 71 (up from 22). She said she was hoping for a 60 so was happy with it. I asked about the progesterone and she said if it goes much lower then we probably know it's not a viable pregnancy. I should know my progesterone by Sunday morning. Felt headachy and crappy all day until early afternoon and then just like that felt better. No red today at all, just tan cm.
Lindsay that's nuts for daycare! When Khloe was full time it was $715 a month and I thought that was a lot! Thank god for your dad! Well I'll keep my fingers crossed for your job. Are you completely done with school in May??
Rach Rowan is perfect-don't cry about a thing. I honestly sometimes wonder if it would have been better for me if I had stopped bfing. Nursing honestly took the joy out of Khloe's first 6-8 weeks because I was so stressed and overwhelmed with it.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - that's a great increase! Do you go for more bloods next week or will they schedule a scan for you? Glad the bleeding has let up! 

Rach - Don't beat yourself up about breastfeeding. I 'gave up' around 7 weeks with Oakley because it was just too much for me. I cried and cried and cried when I had to give it up - it's a very emotional thing especially for FTMs. We do our very best and they do just as well on formula! Sorry you had to go back to work but at least you can just work part time! That must be a bit better, ugh still sucks though. I'm dreading going back!! 
Do you plan to go back on birth control? I have friends that used the pull-out method for years and never got pregnant haha but I know it's not a great idea. 

Sam - you got AF back at 3 months?! Do you use birth control? They just put me on the mini-pill and said it could help keep AF from coming back even more when combined with breastfeeding but they said if I stop breastfeeding then I need a different birth control because it won't be effective anymore - kinda nerve wracking! haha 

AFM - breastfeeding is going really well. I just feel like I'm feeding Miles ALL the time but I think we're in our 6 week growth spurt. He takes really long naps and sleeps well at night most of the time so I can't complain too much but this week he's been feeding practically every hour on the hour, it's crazy!! The last few days he hasn't really been napping much either - might be because I've been drinking more caffeine to keep myself going - Kirk is working sun up to sun down even weekends so I need a little pick me up!


----------



## korink26

My Friday progesterone number was 20.76!!!! I was expecting to see <10. I went for a walk yesterday an when I got back had some more red spotting....ugg. Went away though right away and back to tan/brown.
I didn't like when Khloe would feed every hour like that because I always questioned if she was getting enough milk from me. I always wanted to know exactly how many ounces she was getting. Lindsay I forget, do you think you guys are done or do you want more? 
Oh and Rach I forgot to comment before-have you tested at all?? Wouldn't it be something if you tried for years and then 2nd time got pregnant without even trying??
Sam, what did they tell you was the reason for the spotting?


----------



## korink26

Oh and Lindsay they never did any blood tests with Khloe so I don't know what my numbers were with her. And I think if I miscarried again my dr would maybe let me do supplements if I pushed, but I also planned to just go to a vitamin store and seeing if I can find some natural progesterone.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry never got chance to come back on and do a bigger post after my last little one.

Kels - yay for great progesterone results. When does that mean you'll get a scan? I never got any reason for my spotting, just that it can happen sometimes. It did get worse after increased activity so maybe your walk made thing a bit worse. FX'd this is a sticky and you won't need to look for supplements. How are Khloes nails after her HFM? B's nails are quite flakey and often peel so was wondering when that might get better.

Linds - I remember O was feeding at least hourly if not even less especially at the 6 week growth spurt and almost constantly on the boob for a couple of hours every evening. Even now he can feed every 1.5 hours some days! Hopefully things will settle soon and his feeding will space out a bit more. Never used any birth control, they pushed me to have merina coil but wasn't keen after hearing too many bad stories. OH is going to get the snip this time.

Rach - have you tested? Like I said I got AF back at 3 months so it is very possible to get pg. I think Mel was pg with her second after 4 months? Glad you can be part time so get to spend time with Rowan. Don't feel too bad about bfing, its so hard even the second time around and there are times I think about swapping to FF. You haven't failed whatsoever.

Jess - hope you are all well. 8 months old already wow.

afm - dad and step mum coming up next Sunday for B's 2nd birthday (which will be a week on Tuesday). Can't believe he will be 2 so soon!! Oliver's naps still really bad and I am struggling with him being so unsettled, crying lots and being unable to calm him . I don't feel I can complain though as he does sleep really well at night.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - saw on FB both O and Kirk not well. Hope his ear infection settles soon and both you and Miles stay clear of the bugs.


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - Try to take it easy! That's a great progesterone number!! The other was probably a fluke! Do you go for more bloodwork today? How are you feeling?? 
We're not planning on having any more - especially with the price of daycare around here. I would have to stay home if we had three and I'm not sure I'm willing to do that. If we got pregnant, I would be thrilled and we would figure it out but I don't think we'll try again. 

Sam - I hear ya with feeding so frequently! The only way I can get Miles to go to sleep, especially during the day, is to feed him. So, if Oakley wakes him up, I have to feed him to get him to calm down again. He fusses quite a bit when he's awake, I think his reflux is still not completely under control but it could also be the growth spurt. I also don't think I can complain because he does sleep well at night too. He slept probably 22 out of the 24 hours of yesterday so I think all that eating the week before caught up with him and he was resting it off. He seems a bit better today but of course I'm down to a dose or two of his reflux meds - hoping the doc will call in a new Rx for him soon. 

Rach, Jess, Mar - hi ladies! hope you're doing well!

AFM - Took Oakley to the doctor today and he has pneumonia and an ear infection :( He already got 3 doses of antibiotics in him and the fever has already passed and the cough seems a bit better (not much) but we'll be going back next week to get him rechecked. Kirk is also really really sick so I'm hoping Miles and I will not get anything! I feel a bit guilty waiting so long to take Oakley to the doctor but he just started running a fever this weekend, so I knew they wouldn't give me antibiotics until he got to this point.


----------



## korink26

Aww poor Oakley---and poor you momma!! I sure hope you and Miles can stay healthy! 
Sam Khloe lost almost all of her finger and toe nails, but they've all already regrown. Are B's falling off or just peeling? I think her nailes grew back super quick. Lindsay did Oakley's never fall off? I can't believe Benjamin is going to be 2! I always forget how close in age him and Khloe are. Can't believe she'll be 2 in less than a month and a half.
AFM: My blood results from today were only 249. Dr. said they're doubling like they should (was 71 on Friday) but I think I know in my heart it's too low. I was really thinking they were going to be around 400ish....They scheduled me for an ultrasound next Wednesday, which I know is too early, but at least it will ease my mind about it being an ectopic. I keep thinking that's what this is. Today my cm has been completely clear, which is another reason I was starting to think it was going to be ok. Idk, so down. I just wish if I was going to miscarry, my body would do it naturally for once. I hate the option of either D&C or the meds again....


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - those numbers are great! You shouldn't be to 300 until tomorrow! Are they going to keep doing bloodwork?


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and I can't believe both your little ones are going to be 2 soon! Time flies! Oakley's nails never flaked with the HFM I guess we got lucky!


----------



## korink26

Really Linds?? Where did you or how did you figure that out?? I thought with the calculator I was using and based off my last doubling time that it should be at least 400?? I swear, I trust my dr now and why she doesn't want to test hcg cuz it causes so much worry!!


----------



## confusedprego

It's supposed to double every 48hrs so you should be at around 150 Sunday and 300 tomorrow. My doctor told me your doubling time is faster at first and slows down bit by bit. How far along will you be by your scan?


----------



## korink26

Well thanks for the reassurance. You always know how to calm me down :) She said no more blood work, and at first I wanted to protest, and then I realized how insane the results have been making me so I agreed. We scheduled an u/s for next Friday the 5th at 300. I think it's probably too early at 6W2D but at least I should be able to verify if it's ectopic or not. Have not had any brown cm since Sunday and it's just been really watery/clear. Not much else for symptoms...by now with Khloe I was getting up at night to go to the bathroom and my stomach muscles hurt. 
Anyway, Lindsay how are the boys feeling--all 3 of them! 
Sam are the cold's any better by you or still sick? I sure hope B isn't sick for his birthday!
Hi Jessie and Rachael---love all the pictures of the babies on facebook. They're both such smiley perfect babies :) 
How's the weather by everybody? Got our first significant snowfall last night. Only a couple inches, but it's been so darn cold! Usually the high is around 40ish but it's been more in the 20's. 2 hours north of us there was 20 inches of snow a week or 2 ago!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey Kels! Glad I could calm you down a bit. I remember being disappointed with my third blood draw because it didn't seem as high as I wanted but they made me wait a bit longer than you did, so it was killer haha. I had my first scan with Oakley at 6w4d and there was a heartbeat - I think the heartbeat starts somewhere in the 5th week, so you should be able to see that! 
We are supposed to get our first significant snow of the year today. It's just rain right now but it's supposedly going to change over to snow later this morning - we'll see! 
Sickness is passing in our house! Oakley has slept through the night two nights in a row now without having coughing fits - still needs Vick's in order to do so but we're getting there! He doesn't have a fever anymore either and is in a much better mood - less clingy! Kirk is OK. His fever has passed but he has a miserable cough. I thought Miles felt really warm this morning but I think I just snuggled him up too much in his blanket, but he has been a bit stuffy every morning - not sure if it's the reflux or a cold because it seems to pass by mid morning, but he's still happy so I think I'm good for now!! I've still managed to not catch anything *Knock on wood!*

Is everyone getting ready for Thanksgiving?! Well, you American girls, at least! My brother and his wife just came into town last night because of the weather - so glad they could still make it!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls-how was your Thanksgiving?? (American girls) Mine was nice, it was such a nice long weekend and I was so sad to go back to work yesterday. 
Lindsay how are the boys feeling? Did you and Miles escape the sickness?
sam--happy birthday to Benjamin!! What do you guys have planned?
Today Khloe is 23 months! And I'm so stupid, I didn't even realize this next birthday would be her golden birthday, so now I'm scrambling to look up cool themes for it being her golden birthday. I'm so last minute with everything, and don't have a creative bone in my body! I need to start xmas shopping. The only thing I've done is by myself something! On Thanksgiving I went and got a Dyson Animal complete. so far, I love it. Our dog sheds HORRIBLY so I needed a more powerful vacuum. Speaking of our dog, he's been pottying in the house for the last month and I was just chalking it up to separation anxiety, but then it was getting bad this weekend when we were home even he'd have an accident so we took him to the Dr. today and he has a bladder infection :( Poor baby, and I was scolding him for his accidents so now I feel so bad and just want to go home and baby the crap out of him. 
Well, Friday is the scan.....so far not much for symptoms at all. With Khloe I was waking up everynight to go to the bathroom, and I haven't done that yet. I think I was much more queezy, especially in the morning, and this time I really don't feel much. I know they say every pregnancy is diff., but I'm just worried about this one....No sign of any spotting of any kind since I was 4W3D, and tomorrow I'll be 6 weeks....


----------



## babydust818

That's good Kelsey! Remember, I didn't get nausea and my Boob's never hurt. Wasn't until I was 8 months pregnant did I keep going to the bathroom. So no worries. Every pregnancy is different!!

I took a test yesterday and it was negative. Shew!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!! I got spoiled with Kirk home for 4 days that this week already seems to be dragging on. Oakley is at daycare for a full day today so I can get some writing done and it just sucks. As much as he tests my patience every day, I really miss him! It's been so nice having him here with me all the time. Makes me want to forget about getting a job and just spend all day with the boys but I don't know that's the right decision. 

Kels - I didn't get up to pee in the middle of the night until I was super pregnant with Oakley. I peed ALL the time with Miles, so def different for every pregnancy! Glad the spotting has ended - can't wait to hear the good news on Friday! :) 

Rach - glad the test came back negative! you guys be careful! When do you want to try for a second?? 

Jess and Sam - the pictures of your little ones are just adorable!! How are you guys doing?? 

AFM - this whole bottle training thing with Miles is just exhausting! I swear it gets worse every time I try. I think I'm going to have to have Kirk try every day from now on because it's just emotionally exhausting and really upsetting for me. Makes me feel really guilty for leaving him both for him and whoever is watching him. I got Tommee Tippee bottles this morning and I thought it was going to work when I first gave it to him and then it was all downhill from there. We're going to a Christmas party on Friday night and I have so much anxiety about him eating while we're gone that I'm scared I won't even be able to enjoy myself. Maybe he'll eat better for someone else. I really haven't had anyone else try much. 

AFM -


----------



## confusedprego

I am sitting here listening to Miles suck on a bottle that Kirk is giving him after a half hour of screaming!! *sigh* I think this just needs to be a nightly event and maybe it won't be so traumatic!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving! We had family in town and work has been nuts so it's been hard to keep up with everything. 

Kesley - great news about your BFP!! I think yiur numbers sound great. Progesterone can fluctuate throughout the day also so don't get upset about that either. I have everything crossed for you on Friday! Glad Khloe is doing well sleeping in the bed. 

Sam - hope things are going ok for you. Isabela really wore me out in the beginning too. A lot of crying and very little sleeping! Not even a bottle would get her to sleep. Hang in there I think you're almost out of the woods! 

Lindsay - sorry the bottles are not going well. Do you think he's not getting as much as when you BF and maybe that's frustrating him? Have you tried other size nipples? How is everyone feeling in your house now? 

Rach - don't beat yourself up about the BF. It's tough but in the end he will be fine. 

BTW - Isabela is just over 8 months and I have not gotten my first AF yet. No birth control either. I was talking the pill in the beginning that you can take while BF but I kept forgetting to take it and just stopped. We are too tired for sex anyway LOL

I'll try to post more later...


----------



## confusedprego

I've tried slow and medium flow nipples. He seems to get more frustrated with the faster flow nipples, but when I do get him to take the bottle, it takes him around 30 minutes to get through 3 ounces and I'm sure I give him at least that much in 10! So, maybe once I get him used to the bottle I can up the flow or he'll get better at it. He really seems like he has no idea what to do with the bottle and will just get angry with you putting up to his lips. He has to be kind of tired or distracted to take it - if I walk around while I feed him, it seems to work the best. 

Sickness is clearing out of the house - Oakley has his last dose of antibiotics tonight and the doc on Monday said his lungs are clear again and his ear still looks cloudy but seems like it's healing. I woke up with a sore throat this morning but hoping it's just the heat - it was cold last night! 

Sam - I'm really struggling with Miles sleeping too. I'm trying to start setting a schedule today and making sure he is in his crib for all attempts at naps. Miles just eats so frequently that it's tough to get on a schedule. I'm going to try today to not feed him so often so maybe he won't snack all day and maybe he'll eat bigger meals and then sleep more. 

Jess - lol you're funny about the pill! Are you still BFing? I thought I was getting AF when I first started the mini-pill because I was spotting pretty heavily but then it went away. I have a hard time remembering but I still take my prenatal vitamin so I put them next to each other next to my bed so I can take it before I go to sleep. Usually works but I have definitely forgotten some nights! Have you guys decided if you'll try for #2? 

Kels - how you feeling? I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan on Friday! I'm sad it's late in the day, haha!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls---Lindsay you sound a lot like my best friend. She's been struggling with her 2nd--sleeping bad and not eating well. Secretly, I kind of smile because her first was SUPER easy and I always felt like she judged me for my struggle with Khloe---like I think she always felt I was doing something wrong and that's why Khloe was more difficult. Now she's like I GET IT!!! How did Oakley do with a bottle? that's one thing Khloe didn't give me a hard time about so I'm not much help. I had a friend though that her daughter still wouldn't take a bottle when it was time to go to daycare so she was really stressed and bought every bottle possible. I think the tommy tippee ones are the ones that finally worked for her. Glad the sickness is leaving!
I hear ya Jess on being too tired for sex. Unless we're TTC, sex is on the wayyyy back burner :)
AFM---I think I jinxed myself yesterday. I went to bed about 930, no hint of blood. I was dreaming at about 11 that I was bleeding, and woke up and checked and sure enough, was bleeding. Ugg, I went to the bathroom and it was like a small gush! Really watery, red blood (sorry, tmi). Wasn't enough to soak a pad but enough that I put a pad on instead of a panty liner. Today, a lot of brown egcm. Ugg, so disheartened with this pregnancy, and this year. Just a bad year for us......My Dr. had me come in to check my hcg, so hopefully she calls soon with the results. I'm in training all day so if she wants me to come over for an ultrasound it'll be really hard to get out of work. I just have a nagging bad feeling that it's an ectopic pregnancy.... :( On top of being up a lot of last night worrying and checking down there, Khloe then woke up at 4 and was super upset. Sooo tired today which isn't helping my emotions...


----------



## confusedprego

Aw, sorry Kels this has been so stressful for you! Let us know what the results are! You should have a good idea what's going on based on that, I think! The encouraging words I have for you is that when I started bleeding with my second miscarriage - it was AF full force right away. And I got my blood taken the day before and it was down to around 200, so I bet today you'll have a good idea what's going on. Fingers crossed for you!!

I struggled with Oakley to find the right bottle but he took the bottle right from the start but I pumped and fed exclusively, so he didn't have a choice and I started him much earlier. I gave Miles a bottle at 2 weeks and he did fine but then he nursed REALLY weird for a few times so I stopped giving the bottle for fear of the dreaded "nipple confusion". Oakley needed the Dr. Brown's bottles because he sucked so hard he collapsed nearly all other nipples and got REALLY mad while it was refilling with air. 
I remember Oakley going through the same phase as Miles is now with not sleeping and just wanting to snuggle all the time. I think it's worse with Miles because he wants to nurse every hour so I feel like I get nothing done. He's definitely comfort nursing so I'm trying to distract him between feedings now to extend to 2hrs between. It's so hard to hear them cry this young. I end up walking him around a lot which is not helping me get this dissertation written but I wouldn't trade a moment of snuggles. I'm kind of glad Miles is as snuggly as Oakley - I hope he stays that way just like Oakley did. Oakley still likes to snuggle with me on the couch - love it!!


----------



## korink26

Omg my hcg was 12,000! Dr was really happy an wanted me to come get an ultrasound today because she thinks it'll reassure me. So, I'm going at 400.....hope it's not a blighted ovum like last time (I'm such a negative belly, sorry).


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!!!!! Fantastic news!!!!! Can't wait to see a picture of your little bean!!!!! woohoo!!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - that's great news! The bleeding could just be from the implantation site. I have everything every tightly crossed for you today!!!

Lindsay - so glad that Miles is so snuggley for you! Hopefully he will get better with the bottle, maybe it's just taking him longer to get used to it. Yes I'm still BF. My supply has stayed about the same. I BF Isabela in the morning, she takes 1 pumped bottle (and 2 formula bottles) to school and I BF her in the evening, as well as supplement. So overall not a lot but i feel like it's better than nothing. She has been pretty healthy so far, knock on wood. She definitely comfort feeds though and I do enjoy that time with her so calm. 

AFM - Isabela said mama this morning and just melted my heart! She's been saying Dada for a while so it's nice to hear the mama now!!! They told me at school today that she will be moving to the next class in January. Whoa! She's growing up so fast. She is starting to walk now with her walker toy and they said it will be a more challenging environment for her. 

Oh, when did you girls start brushing their teeth? Did you use a brush? Isabela has her 2 bottoms. I have the little finger brush which I let her chew on a while last night and moved it around a but but I wasn't sure if there was anything better or if I should be doing something else.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Kels - wow thats a fab hcg number. I am sure you will be reassured with the scan and maybe they can give you some insight into the bleeding.

Linds - I so understand what you are going through just now. B was on a 3 hourlyish routine from the get go and not on demand feeding. With O I thought I would 'do it right' with demand feeding and it has brought us to seemingly constant feeding, 1 minute naps (if I am lucky), sore nipples and he won't take a dummy or bottle. I haven;t tried to hard with the bottles as dad has been visiting but am going to give it a better go. Its the tommee tippee ones we have just now and that was a no go. I have googled and some say the latex teats are sometimes easier for bf babies as they are softer that the silicone ones so maybe you could try that too. I too am trying to extend the times back up to 2 hours on the hope he will take a bigger feed but sometimes because of his rubbish naps he is sometimes to tired he feeds for a few minutes before falling asleep. 

Jess - are you thinking of number 2? no chance of bd atm way to knackered to even think about it (well from me anyway!). Fab news about Isabela moving up a class and doing so well with her walker. B said mmmuumm first for a few weeks then never said it again for AGES, it was all dada. It's so nice to hear them say it, isn't it. I didn't start brushing B's teeth after he got about 4 but by then he was about 15 months old. I would start now even just getting her used to having the brush in her mouth.

afm - going to admit I am really struggling atm. Feel like I am missing out with B, losing the bond I have with him as he always wants his dad and I am second best. My dad and step mum came um for b's 2nd birthday (yesterday) and it was great when they took Oliver out for an hour. B had a great day, lots of gifts, he is set up for the next year in pj's! Loved playing with the balloons and his nee naws (fire engine) and diggers.


----------



## confusedprego

Thinking of you, Kels! I think you're an hour behind me so you should have already gotten scanned by now! 

Jess - def start brushing as soon as possible to get her used to having the brush in her mouth. Oakley still HATES to brush his teeth. It's a nightly nightmare! We used the one on the finger but didn't really get serious about it until he had 4 on top and 4 on bottom. 

Sam - I got Tommee Tippee with a medium flow nipple to work today but he still had a screaming fit at first. I had the slow flow nipple in and he collapsed it from sucking too hard and started screaming, so once I switched to the faster flow and he stopped gagging from it, he polished off 4.5 ounces and then passed out, so definitely successful! I've been trying every other feeding for a few days now though, so he had to give in at some point, right?! lol


----------



## korink26

Hi girls, just a quick post and I'll catch up with the rest tomorrow. Ultrasound tech had me measuring exactly at 6 weeks, and at first said she just saw the gestational sac and yolk sac, but then when she zoomed in more, we were able to see the heartbeat! I asked her to see what the bpm were, but she said it would be really hard to do because at 6 weeks it's so little and so hard to get an accurate reading. She tried though and it was 103, a little while later it was about 99. Ultrasound tech said that was good for where I was measuring. Dr viewed u/s and after waiting about 55 min she came in to talk to me. She said I have a subchorionic hemorrhage right by my placenta that is causing my bleeding. She said it's fairly common, and most of the time goes away after first trimester, but that she said to be honest it can increase risk of miscarriage. She said if it got big, it could detach the placenta from the wall, but she didn't see that happening. She said that the heartbeat was on the low side, but it just started beating so that's why. I actually thought she was going to be thrilled with the 103 so I was kind of surprised when she said it was lowish. She said follow up ultrasound in 2 weeks, and I must have looked sad because she said ok, we can try next week---so we have a follow up next Friday. She wanted to do one just on my belly, but I pushed for an internal one. I won't feel ok until I see a good heartbeat, more than 120. My first ultrasound I saw a hb of 97, so I know you can see a hb and it still go bad.
Anyway, so, I guess it was better news than I expected! NO Blighted Ovum and no ectopic! Maybe after next week, HOPEFULLY, I can start bracing this pregnancy! I've been so detached from it because of how rough it's been.
Thanks for always listening girls, and being such awesome support!
 



Attached Files:







I20141203161250046.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeachChica

That's great news Kelsey! My doctor had me all freaked out at the beginning of my pregnancy with Isabela and everything turned out fine! Super excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

So excited for you Kelsey!! You're going to be fine!! Hopefully that Subchoronic hem will go away soon!! 100 is great for where you're at! Glad you pushed for a scan earlier than 2 weeks - that would have been an eternity for you! Hope you were able to sleep a bit better last night! 

Sam - I totally know what you're talking about with feeling like you're missing out and losing your bond with B. I have the same thing with Oakley!! It makes me really sad when he begs me to pick him up or hold him and I can't because I'm busy with Miles or when I finally get a chance to spend time with him, sometimes he won't want me anymore :( I know it's just the age and the addition of another baby but it's really difficult to deal with emotionally! Yesterday, Miles slept for 3hrs after I picked Oakley up and we played play doh and puzzles and it was just great. Wish I could have those moments with him every day...!!
He's kind of rebelling against both Kirk and I though - when I'm with Oakley he tells me he wants daddy but when he's with Kirk he tells him he wants mommy. So, he's hurting both our feelings right now! I wonder if it would be harder on me if he really just wanted daddy...probably! But I feel so guilty whenever he doesn't want either of us, really sad!


----------



## korink26

Jess that's so sweet that she said mama!! Once they start communicating, it's just the best :) I remember being soo sad when Khloe move up to the next room, but I ended up liking it even better than her last room! She'll be moving to her next room too around January...I think things will be a lot different, even more structured, when she's in the 2 year old room. So, no AF? Any chance? I know you don't have time but maybe you had time just that one time at the right time??? :) As for brushing teeth, Khloe didn't really get any teeth I don't think until she was almost 1! So I don't really remember when I started with the toothbrush??
Sam you are doing awesome. With the boys being so close in age, you have a lot on your plate! Nursing just seems to always make a hard situation, ten times harder. Do you have any friends/family close by that can take 1 or the other more regular to give you a break? If not, that must be so hard. I depend on both our parents so much. I don't know how much they'll be able to help next year though because my sister and ryan's sister are due in april and June, so when this baby comes end of July they're going to probably try hard to really split time with their own busy schedules. I sooo wish we lived close and I'd be over in a second to come take one or both so you can have some time! 
Lindsay, that lil Oakley is just too smart for his own good sometimes! lol :) Sorry, I know it's hurting your feelings, but he's just really smart and he's trying to figure out what buttons work to push with mom and dad. I think you and Sam are within a couple months of the hard part being over and you'll really be able to enjoy having both boys at the same time. How did Miles do with his bottle today? 
Hi Rach---how are you hun??
AFM-yes, I think I did sleep a little better last night. I just hope to God next week we see a good heartbeat and then I'll feel better. I need to stay off google, because of course it explains all the worst case scenarios of the hemmhorage (late trimester loss or still birth). Now that I've read more about it though, I feel more prepared to ask questions about it next week. Just feels much more real knowing that there's actually a lil bean in their with a heartbeat this time. :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - managed to log on this morning to stalk but didn't get chance to post. Wonderful news about the scan I am so pleased you feel a bit better about this pg now and another great scan next week will hopefully mean you can relax more. I had red bleeding at 12 weeks with B and they think it was a sch, I think they are more common than we realise.


----------



## pinksmarties

Linds - sorry you are feeling the same, it does get a bit easier but it still hurts when B goes to his daddy all the time (but if you remember he was doing that a bit before O arrived). I think now the tommee tippee bottle are helping and Kirk can feed Miles then you'll be able to spend more time with O. I haven't tried the new bottle/teats yet, keep putting it off I must be mad.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Kels - Hope you're still doing OK with the pregnancy! I can't wait for you to get to your scan next week and feel a bit better!! It's so amazing how much happens in one week! How are you feeling?? 
I noticed a big change in Oakley when he moved up to the 2's room - he advanced so much in his language and general knowledge - it was really great! I was so scared for him to move up because he went in as a toddler not as an infant so it was my first transition and now I'm really looking forward to him moving to the next room. The only downfall was he brought home all the bad habits of the older kids (spitting, hitting, kicking and sceaming NO) lol. 
Got two bottles of 4-5 ounces into Miles yesterday. He still resists at first but once he starts taking it, he's typically fine. I have to walk around with him and bounce him a lot to get him to start taking it but it seems to work! Thank goodness! I just ordered a whole bunch of Tommee Tippee bottles on amazon. 

Sam - If I didn't have to go back to work, I don't think I would be pushing the bottles like I am. Miles will take the bottle from me now but Kirk still struggles more than I do. I've read sometimes babies will either only take bottles from mom or won't take it at all - so I'm hoping he will take it from someone else. I suppose if I'm not around he wont' have much choice - plus I definitely have more patience than Kirk. 

AFM - I've taken Miles off his reflux meds. It's peppermint flavored and I'm afraid it's making him worse at this point. I've had him off for a couple days and he has napped and still eaten well for two days. It's been such a relief, but I'm afraid his reflux symptoms are going to come back. I know they can outgrow reflux but I doubt this quickly. He has his two month appointment next Weds so I will talk to the doc about it. 
Also - I've been spotting a lot, have any of you other ladies had problems with spotting during breastfeeding? I did about two weeks ago when I first started the mini-pill and now I am again. I know sex can cause spotting but when it first starts it's really red. I wonder if AF is working herself up! My face breaks out right before I start spotting too so it's definitely hormonal. The mini-pill is progesterone like mirena and I'm having some anxiety issues again - trying to figure out if it's all in my head or of it's really something to talk to the doc about. I would love to have something I don't have to take every day and hormone free but I'm kind of scared of the copper wire, which is pretty much my only choice beyond condoms or a diaphragm if I want to keep breastfeeding.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girl just stopping in quick.

Kelsey I am happy with what you found out at your ultrasound! I think the Dr is just being cautious because of what you've been through. If that hemmorraging doesn't go away, I'm pretty sure they'll put you on bed rest your pregnancy. I am so excited for you! I didn't think it was a BO. II heard that usually happens just once. I can't wait for next week. What did Ryan say? What a great Christmas present!!

AFM still no AF, but the dreams are every single night. I have a dream that I can feel baby moving in my stomach. It's making me really miss pregnancy. Rowan will be 3 months on tThursday. Already in 6 months clothing. So hard to believe.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone doing?? Doing good over here! It's flurrying outside - I'm still in denial it's winter :( I'm having more luck with Miles with the bottle but I go back to work next week for a week and then I'm taking the two weeks of Christmas and New Years off and then back in January more regularly so my dad has to be able to bottle feed Miles next week so I'm hoping with more practice this week, we'll get there! I'm only bottle feeding him during the day now and nursing him before bed, during any night feeding(s) and then once in the morning. Once I go back to work and he's good with eating from a bottle, I think I'll nurse him whenever I'm around him for ease unless I get in a good schedule with pumping. I just kind of hate pumping after going so crazy with it with Oakley. 

Kels - how you doing?? I'm looking forward to seeing that scan picture Friday!! 

Rach - when do you think you guys will start trying for #2? I'm sure you guys wouldn't be upset if you actually were pregnant :) 

Sam - how are you doing?? Tried those bottles yet? Miles is VERY particular about his bottle - temperature has to be perfect and he will only take the Tommee Tippee's!


----------



## korink26

Hi girls--hope you all had a good weekend! We sent shopping and spent WAYY too much on xmas presents. it's so hard because her birthday is a week after christmas so it's a big expense all at once. Thank god for Ryan---he reigns my spending in a little. 
Oh gosh Rach, I hope I don't have to go on bedrest! I wouldn't have enough leave for when the baby came then! I'm feeling more and more pregnant everyday. I'm at the STARVING stage right now, all the time. I can't even imagine what I've gained. But I get pretty sick feeling if I don't eat something. I'm trying to find a creative way to tell the family on xmas, but I'm not good at that stuff. I found a really glittery shirt yesterday that said "best sis ever" so I think i'll have her open it on xmas and see if people get it right away.
other than than, Lindsay glad that Miles is getting better with the bottle! How much are you able to pump a day? My friend said she had a lot less supply with baby #2--concerns me because I don't think I had a huge supply with #1! I can't believe it's already time to start going back to work! It's so nice that your dad will watch him. Ryan's mom was going to watch baby #2 until closer to like 8 months, but now that ryan's sister is having a baby she won't be able to do that. His sister might not be able to afford daycare so I have a feeling she's going to try and help them out as much as possible. 
Aww Rowan is such a big boy! Must make it kind of hard to buy clothes ahead of time. Khloe was always right in line with her age---thankfully because every year at the end of a season I buy a bunch of clothes on clearance for the next year. I just hope she's at that size when the time comes and so far she has been. So is he a really happy baby and less fussy? He alwaYs looks so happy in his pictures. 
Sam anymore luck with the bottle? 
Hi Jessie---how's beautiful little Isabela doing??


----------



## confusedprego

Yay for feeling more pregnant!! I'm so excited for you and I love the idea of Khloe opening the shirt on Christmas!! So cute!! :) 
Ugh, I really hate pumping but I'm pumping about 6-7 ounces from both boobs every 3-4hrs and first thing in the morning I can get up to 8-10 ounces total from both boobs when I'm super full. My production is much more in line with what I need it to be unlike last time - with Oakley I consistently overflowed 5 ounces bottles from EACH boob every 3-4 hours, so I was producing about 14-15 ounces total every 3-4 hours but I went CRAZY with pumping because I couldn't directly feed and was paranoid about not making enough so I pumped constantly in the beginning making my body think I had triplets or something haha. So, yes, I'm making less than last time but I let Miles set the tone for the first 6-7 weeks by himself and it's only been lately that I've pumped. Since about 2-3 weeks I have pumped after the morning feeding to keep the production up and to get something in the freezer but that's it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kels - glad you are feeling more pg and getting some reassuring symptoms. I love the idea of Khloe opening up the sis t-shirt, would be interesting to see how long it takes for people to realise. As for producing less bf number 2 I think I am the opposite. I don;t pump but the times I have done with Oliver I have gotten more out and I just feel overall I am producing more.

Linds - I really LOL about the pumping so much your body thought you had triplets!! Glad Miles is taking the bottle better and hopefully the more he gets used to it then other people can feed him. I tried on friday ith the new bottle and he did suck it a bit better than the othe bottle but he still didn't take much. I tried again on sunday, he had 4oz like hes always had a bottle. However today was a disaster, choking and gagging which ended in him crying. 

Rach - wow 3 months old already where does it go? Are you sure you're not pg?

Jess - Loved the father christmas pic of Isabela. She is sooo cute.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies! 

How is everyone doing?? Kels - getting close to Friday!! So exciting! Hope you're feeling well!

Sam - The whole bottle feeding thing is just not fun in general. I wish I could be around all the time for Miles but it's just not reasonable. Hope you'll get a break soon too!! 

Miles had his 2 month appointment today. He's only 26% for weight down from 48% last month and 64% when he was born so they're a little concerned but his height keeps going up - he's up to 86% for height so they're not worried about it as long as it starts to plateau at 4 months. I'm not surprised because Oakley dropped down to 25% and stayed there for a long time and then eventually made his way down to 5% but they haven't been that concerned about it. They just want me to make sure I offer more than he eats during the day, so if he finishes a bottle I have to offer more, which is fine. 
He dealt with his shots pretty well but refused the bottle when we got home so I couldn't deny him a direct nursing session - breaking my rules for today!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi all!

My brother-in-law's wife is two days overdue - I need everyone to send labor vibes her way!!! She's 3cm dilated and 60% effaced but has been that way for over a week now and is more than ready to meet her little man as are the rest of us!


----------



## korink26

Just quick stopping with an update. Appt went good but still not out of the woods. Baby measured 7 weeks and hb was 136. Dr said she was slightly concerned because the hematoma area hasn't gotten any smaller but she said the density of it is different so she's actually thinking it was a twin that didn't make it which is actually what I've felt since the beginning. Ryan also has felt strongly it was going to be twins this whole time. The U.S. tech said I ovulated from both sides and also because my HCG was doubling so quickly the dr is thinking the lost twin route. Anyway, she said if it was a twin then no concern and it will go away but if it's a hematoma we really won't know the outcome until after 12 weeks. But she said she thinks 80% it'll be ok. 20% miscarriage chance is too high to feel any relief yet.... She's going to do weekly ultrasounds but just with a crappy portable scanner and it will only see the baby it won't be able to monitor hematoma area. She recommended doing the downs testing so that we can then see if the hematoma went away. Do you guys know, does it test for chromosomal problems too or just downs? Did you guys do it?


----------



## confusedprego

Glad baby is looking good! I did the 12 week testing and it tests for other chromosomal problems too when combined with the blood tests. I may be wrong but I believe the scan only looks at the fat/fluid behind the neck that indicates downs. When is your next scan?


----------



## babydust818

I had that testing done. They tested for downs, spina bifida, and I believe trisomy 18. I can't remember the last one for some reason. Everything came back great. I had mine done around 16 weeks before my surgery. I hope it is just a twin. I know its still hard because you could have had two more babies, but it will help with the anxiety later on in pregnancy. I am happy things are sounding good for you Kels. I have a good feeling about this!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I have written 2 posts over the last 2 days and neither or on here?

Kels - that's reassuring news about your scan and I am positive all will be well. Sorry about the missing twin but maybe that means the little bean will be growing twice as strong. I had the scan as well as the blood test but over here I think it is just downs and nothing else unless other things suspected.

Linds - as I had posted before sending lots of labour vibes to your SIL. Any news yet?

Rach - how are you doing, how is baby Rowan.

afm - Managed to get Oliver to accept a nuk bottle with latex teat. I have been giving him a bottle of formula once a day since and he generally takes 4-5oz. However he still wants a feed again after 2 hours so the formula isn't filling him up as much as I thought it is supposed to. I was hoping to rty to extend the times between feeding a little but hes not going to let me. I am starting to get into a better nap routine for him but he still wakes after 20 minutes. 

Loving B's new words and sentences and his growing understanding although the NO and MINE are pushing it!!


----------



## confusedprego

Still no baby#2 for my brother in law &#128533;! I feel so bad for Kirk's sister in law! She has an ultrasound and non stress test tomorrow and is scheduled to be induced on Tuesday. I hope she'll go into labor tonight and won't have to worry about any of that anymore! She had a really rough delivery with her first due to the cord around the baby's neck so we're just hoping and hoping she'll have an easier delivery experience this time - it was really stressful last time! 

Sam - great news about the bottle! I have Oakley formula and it took a good couple weeks of him on it before I saw differences in times between feeds so be patient with it. Good that he'll take the formula. I remember that being a battle with Oakley. I came down with mastitis on Thursday and the doc is warning I may have to stop breastfeeding again if my body can't handle pumping again. I have a plan to try to prevent it as I always get it in my right boob so I'm going to focus on direct feeding miles from that side especially at night as that is when I felt the clog was first thingin the morning after feeding from the other side in the middle of the night, so hopefully if I feed him from the right in the middle of the night and first thing in the morning I can avoid it and keep breastfeeding. Otherwise I guess I'll be formula feeding. 

I go back to work for a week tomorrow, I'm so dreading it. It will be really good for me but man do I have anxiety about it!


----------



## confusedprego

I have a new nephew! Born yesterday 8lb 5.5 ounces :) no name yet. Much smoother delivery this time thank goodness!


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulation Linds - glad everything went much better and hope all are doing okay. Bit like husbands side of the family - lots of boys!!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks! Yes! Lots of boys! 2 older girl cousins from Kirk's sister and now 4 boys! They named him Jagger Joseph


----------



## confusedprego

Kels - did you have another scan?


----------



## hope2bmother

Hi all! I'm new to this site. I joined last weekend after I had a miscarriage at 9w2d. I am posting quickly, but will write more later. I just want to say that I enjoy reading about all of your TTC adventures post mc, though there are some real trials! I feel hopeful about the future. I got married Oct. 25, 2014 and found out I was pregnant on Nov. 2, 2014 only to miscarry last Sat., 12/13/14, while in Boston visiting my girlfriends. I've been cleared to start trying again by the midwife after one cycle. I have never looked more forward to AF! I can't wait to start TTC! I hope we get lucky and conceive easily again! Baby dust to those TTC and a happy and healthy 9 months to those who are pregnant. Looking forward to getting to know you all better.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone?? 

Welcome hope2b! So sorry for your loss! All of us on this thread have been through a lot and most have gotten first rainbows, some two and others are working on their second! Are you charting?? 

Kels - Hope you had another successful scan by now!! 

Sam - How's O's sleeping going?? Sickness getting better in your house?? 

Jess - How are you and the family doing?? Kirk and I keep joking we're going to move to Florida because of all the sickness going around up here right now! I can't wait for summer to get rid of all these colds!!!! 

AFM - Miles is on the mend from his first cold :( I jinxed him and was so happy he was healthy from breastfeeding. His cold has been the least severe of the bunch and is at the coughing stage at this point. We're back to not sleeping very long stretches because of the cold so I hope that he goes back to sleeping well as soon as the cough resolves. I can still hear the congestion when he breathes but I haven't seen much snot the last day or two, so I think we're almost there! I had the doctor check his ears/lungs yesterday at Oakley's followup appointment yesterday and all was clear - thank goodness! 
Oakley on the other hand did not have as good of news. He's on his third ear infection since November and the last round of antibiotics did not work. I have an appointment with an ENT I work with next Wednesday morning to discuss tubes. I'm happy we're finally going down the road of tubes for him because he's been just miserable with all these ear infections this season. 
We got to meet Oakley and Miles' new cousin this past weekend - he's SO cute!! 

Happy New Year everyone! Hope you have a great and safe night!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!!!!
Merry Christmas! Happy New year!!! :xmas7:
I can't believe its been a month since I posted! I have been a terrible friend! I usually catch up and post during the day when I've been in the Mothers Room pumping but it's been so nuts at work that I've been bringing my laptop in there and trying to get caught up on work. No time for fun!! :cry:

Kelsey - 10 weeks already!! I am glad things are going well!! I hope yiu will be out if the woods soon so you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy! I had the Maternity 21 test. It's a blood test done before 13 weeks that tests for various chromosomal problems (and will also tell you gender!!) Maybe you can ask your doctor about it. Happy Birthday to Khloe!! :cake:

Sam - Hope Oliver is doing better with sleeping. Have you considered putting a little rice cereal in his bottle? That might help hold him over a little bit. I did that with Isabela's night bottle so she felt a little more full. 

Lindsay - that would be great if you guys moved to Florida! It was in the 80's over the weekend! So beautiful out!! We have a couple universities and several hospitals in Tampa and I am sure that Kirk would have no trouble finding a job as well!! Are you back to work now? How is Miles doing with the bottle? 

Rach - how are you doing? You always have Rowan in the cutest outfits!!! Any sign of AF yet? I still haven't gotten mine and I'm going on 10 months now. 

AFM - it's been a crazy month! Isabela got RSV so I had to take her out of school for a few days. Thankfully she never got it too bad but it was terrible to see her sick. She starts back at school tomorrow and she'll be starting in Her new class. They moved her up to the next room so she started to transition some before the holidays and now will be full time. Looking forward to getting her back into a routine! She is so fun now being more expressive and independent. My time with her over the holidays was great!!! She's almost walking on her own now too. She's been zooming around the house with her push walker but lately has been standing a lot on her own (unsupported) and took 2 steps over the weekend!! Yeah!!! We've also started trying the sippy cup with her and giving her small pieces of our food when we're eating, that seems to be going ok. I'm just at a loss for things that are ok to try with her or send to school for lunch. Do you girls have any suggestions?


----------



## korink26

Oh girls it's been forever since I've been on here! Haven't even had time to get on and stalk! 
Your poor sick babies---Jess how scary with the RSV, glad she never got it bad. She's at such a fun age where she really starts developing her personality. Hope you love her new room. What's the age range in the room?
Lindsay let me know if you have any ear questions! Khloe still has her tubes in, and hasn't had an infection in a long time (knock on wood). After the ENT visit, we knew for sure we wanted tubes because he said she had liquid in her ears that weren't clearing up so we would just continue to have infection after infection. the only other thing I've heard people swear by is taking them to a pediatric chiropractor. Idk, I could never picture Khloe sitting still for something like that, but I guess they have their own technique that works for their age. I didn't go that route, just went for the tubes. And don't regret it.
Hi hope2bmother! Welcome, we've been through it all and nothing is off limits in here so ask any questions you might have. Hope you have luck right away again with getting pregnant!
Hi Sam and Rach!
AFM--Had u/s at 9 weeks and saw hb. It's just a crappy portable scanner so we can't see much and it doesn't check the hematoma spot so she's really just checking to make sure the baby is growing. Last week I had my blood tests and haven't heard anything back but I'm not really even sure what they're checking for. This week Friday I'll go in for another u/s (again just with the crappy portable one) and then in 2 weeks we'll schedule the u/s that will check for the chromosonal problems but more importantly will be able to check the hematoma site and maybe be able to tell more definately if it was a lost twin or a hematoma that is hopefully shrinking. She said at the last u/s that it looked smaller, but she really couldn't tell. anxious for the 2 week appt...Other than that, Khloe's super, we have parent/teacher conferences (sounds so weird to say that when she's only 2) next week and then she goes off to her new room. She's been transitioning a couple hours a day to the other room, so she should be ready for it next week. She talks so much about her little classmates right now, that I worry about taking her out of there when she's so used to all of them. Jessie so jealous of your temps, with wind chill it's been at least 30 below this week and will continue for the rest of the week. brr!


----------



## BeachChica

Kelsey - Looking forward to your scan updates. I am glad (and I am sure you are too) that they are monitoring you closely. I forgot to ask what you ended up doing for your baby reveal? I am sure as Khloe gets older it will be harder to move rooms because she will be more aware of her friends. Are any of her other classmates moving too? That might make it easier. Isabela's new room is the mobile infant room some think it's typically 1-2 years old when they are walking. Her and another little boy are pretty close compared to the other classmates in her old room so they decided to move them up. I am sure they probably had new infants coming in too that helped with the bump. Regardless I am happy about the move because I'd rather her be more challenged and learn new things. It sounds like they keep them a lot more active in the new room. 

I feel a bit emotional today, my girlfriend had her baby last night 3 months early and weighs 2 lbs 2 ounces. I can't even imagine. I am just praying that everything will be ok for them. I know how my heart feels about Isabela and My heart breaks that they are going through this. :cry: Ugh!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

I have tried to stalk but had so little time over the holidays to post. Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and an Happy healthy New Year to you all!!

Kels - so glad the scans are going well and hopefully the more detailed one will be able to put your mind are rest about the haematoma. Do other children of a similar age not move up together, I thought that would make sense to help with the transition? We don't tend to have different rooms in our nursery but the one B goes to is quite smell. I nitially I was a bit worried about him being with older kids but they have been great with him and they say the older kids really help bring on the younger ones. 

Linds - Poor O. I hope you get the tubes and they end up being as successful as Khloes. Despite his endless cough cold illnesses touch wood ear infection is one thing B never had so can't imagine what having recurrent infections would be like. Hopefully both boys on the mend now. Are you back to work full time now? I remember you had to go in for a few days a little while ago.

Jess - I am sending lots of positive vibes to your friend :hugs:, I can't imagine how tough that would be. I know a girl from on here that had her baby at 23 weeks and is thriving now. Its so scary but I am sure she and baby will be fine, although a long road to get there.
Poor Isabels with the rsv. B had that at 5 months old, pretty scary listening to him breath but luckily he didn't need to go to the hospital. So I really hope she is all better from that. I loved the 10 month plus stage, they really beginning to show their own little personalities and are such fun to be around (not that younger one aren't its just a different type of interaction). Glad she is doing well in the bigger room in the nursery, as I said above I think it helps bring them on interacting with older kids and with more 'structured' play.

Rach - love the pics on FB of your gorgeous baby boy, he is so handsome.

afm - Christmas was a little stressful. We went back home to dad and step mums which was good but both boys had bad colds and although O naps improved his night sleeping went horribly bad!! B was acting up, typical 2 year old made worse by the cold but extremely frustrating at times. I was glad to get home in some ways and to get back to our routine. Got Oliver weighed today after our waterbabies class. 15lb5z. He is still gaining weigh but not following the growth line (dropped form 50th to now under the 25th). He is taking a bottle well now and since the night sleep has been so bad 2 nights ago introduced a night bottle. OH will do the first feeding and I'll do the rest. I am going to wait a couple more week before starting to wean. Its is strongly encouraged to wait till 6 months here (and I did with B) but my mum is really pushing it thinking it will help with his sleeps. But as I keep saying to her it never did for B as he didn't consistently sttn till 14 months old. He is getting more smiley and bably and cooing loads, he seems a happier baby as compared to before christmas which I think is down to better napping (although I have to lay with him to get him to nap for longer than 30 minutes).


----------



## babydust818

OMG! SO mad. I just wrote a huge paragraph and everything got deleted. GRR!! Gonna get that bat out an start swinging!

Anyways... Kelsey i am so happy to hear from you! I've been worrying about you. Sounds like things are going good so far. I can't believe you're 11 weeks! Not too long and you'll be out of First Trimester!!! WOOHOO!! I hope it's just a hematoma that is super duper small now! Is Ryan nervous or excited? Any feeling on what the gender of this baby is? Or are you still scared of the unknown that you haven't even thought about it?

Jessie I saw your video on facebook of Isabela taking a couple small steps!!! What a big girl. She is doing great for being 9 months. So advanced and smart! She has the most beautiful eyes!

Sam sorry to hear about O not wanting to nap very long. I don't know how you do it. That has to be so hard. Must feel like you never get a break. If Rowan was like that, i think i'd be severely depressed. Not because i don't love him or want to care for him, but because it would get overwhelming to not get a second for myself. I hope you're doing well with it. I give you many kudos girl.

Lindsay, i hope the sickness is out of the household by now. Seems like someone is always getting sick their. I feel for you all. 

I think Rowan is teething. He seems to be biting the heck out of his hand. He gets cranky certain parts of the day. He doesn't want anything to bite on other than his hand and fabric. When is it safe to give him ibuprofen? He isn't running a fever, but i don't know if i should give him a dose just to help the teething pain? Any suggestions on what you did? I gave him teething rings, but he isn't fond of them. His pediatrician seemed weirded that i gave him a dose before his 2 month shots. SO i haven't given him any since. Which, he hasn't needed any, but i'm just sayin. He has a little red dot under his eye. He woke up with it this morning. I'm keeping an eye on it. Hoping it doesn't turn into something bad. It's so hard to make the call of whether your baby is alright or needs to be seen by the Dr. I don't know when i'm over reacting or not! My baby will 4 months!! So hard to believe. They grow soo fast! He amazes me every day with how smart he is. He still hates tummy time. So his head is still a little weak, but he has come a long way. He goes in for his 4 month shots on Jan 28th. He was suppose to go the 19th, but the pediatrician had to cancel. I did end up getting my period on Dec 5. I started my BC pills and already got a 2nd one. Did not miss it. That's for sure! As for myself, i have my good days and i have my bad days. I've been battling depression on and off. Nothing to do with Rowan, but just really hating my job, self image, etc. right now. Also feel like i never see Andrew anymore. It's so hard. When i'm home he's at work and school. When he's home, i'm working. It gets me very depressed.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Jess - so sorry Isabela came down with RSV! How scary! Glad it wasn't as bad for her as it could have been - it's so hard seeing them sick that young :( Glad she's getting switched to a new room - does she have another classmate moving with her? Oakley's school tries to switch more than one child at a time so they have a friend with them. Thankfully, Oakley's 'best' friends, a little boy and a little girl, always move with him since their birthdays are very close together. He moves again in the fall. 
I am kind of back at work - I have a few experiments to do so I go in whenever I get a chance but with Oakley sick and the holidays I haven't been in much. I go in tomorrow and a few days next week but hopefully I'll only be writing from home soon. 
Miles is doing OK with the bottle with me, but pretty much not at all for my dad, which is a big problem since he's the one watching Miles while I'm at school. Kirk's mom has started helping again too and she got two small bottles in Miles today. When I got home he drank a full 5 oz bottle and is now sleeping, so hopefully with time if we keep up lots of bottles during the day he'll be better with taking them for other people too. I should be able to stay home the majority of February as long as my latest experiments work, so hopefully I won't stress out my dad too much. 

Kelsey - glad you've gotten good updates! Kind of stinks it's not a very clear ultrasound but hopefully the 12 week scan will reassure you further and that the hematoma is teeny tiny and never was a twin! Is Khloe moving with another classmate? I think it really helps with the transition. How have you been feeling this pregnancy? Any sickness?? I hope not!! That's one thing I don't think I'll ever miss!! 
I'm excited for Oakley to get the tubes - I only hear good things about it. The ENT was a bit hesitant to put them in as this strongest antibiotic finally cleared Oakley's ears up but it took 3 rounds of different antibiotics to finally get it clear and he said with the next cold, he would probably go through it all again since he's had 3 since November. 

Sam - so sorry the little ones haven't been sleeping well! I struggle with Miles sleeping and I'm tempted to let him cry it out but he sleeps so well at night that I'm reluctant to change anything. He only sleeps for 30 minutes tops during the day - I got a 1hr nap out of him the other day and felt like I had a vacation!! 
My family is really pushing me to stop breastfeeding and it's really frustrating! I really enjoy breastfeeding, but I understand their frustration since he won't take a bottle and they're watching him, but I think we need to give it more time. He is taking the bottle now it just can't be a struggle to get him to take the first bottle of the day. 

Rach - I hear you with the depression - I've been struggling this time around. The mini-pill I was taking definitely made it worse and I think just with everything going on with school, work, etc, it's draining. Hopefully things will settle for both of us soon. Don't be too hard on your self with your body image - it's tough to recover from a baby, so just try to be healthy and you'll get back to where you want to be. 

Hugs to you all - Miles is up (from a 20 minute nap - ugh!!).


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - glad the bottles are going a little better for Miles. Hopefully he will be fine taking them from others in time. Does he take them ok from Kirk? Maybe your Dad could come over when you're home for a little while around bottle time just so he doesn't get used to just getting them from you. Yes there is another little boy that moved with her so at least she will have a friend and my neighbors daughter who is 16 months is in there now too for a little while. She seems to be doing good so far. 

Rach - sorry you are having a hard time. Just keep telling yourself that it WILL get better!! I found that around 4-5 months it got a little bit easier with Isabela as she started to be able to go things herself and play with toys. Her age now has been the best yet! Keep trying with the teethers for Rowan. They even have those ones you can put fruit in. Isabela loves those things now even when she's not teething, it's like we are giving her a Popsicle. I have never tried the fruit ones but I know that others say they work great! Isabela hated being on her tummy too but keep trying only if it's just for a few minutes. Try putting a toy or something in front of him. Do you have a play mat? I am not sure if he can have Ibuprofen at that age, we used the infant Tylenol but I would not give him in any unless he really needs it and I would call the doctor first. The dose changes too with weight so you want to check that you are giving him the right amount. 

AFM - I had some spotting yesterday, we'll see what happens today.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh rach - it's fine to use either Tylenol or advil for rowan but like jess said, make sure it's the right dose. They just don't recommend those meds before 2 months. 

My dad has miles again today. Hope he does better. My mother in law did ok yesterday. He didn't eat much but he was happy all day. Kirk does ok feeding him but he takes it best from me. Hoping he gets better with it soon.


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing?? Doing well over here - Oakley got his tubes in yesterday and I swear he woke up a new boy! He seemed so much happier last night than I think I have ever seen him! We were spoiling him a bit so that may be why but he was much more agreeable and I hope that continues today :) The procedure was really quick with no issues, so we feel very fortunate. 

Miles did OK with my MIL yesterday - took one bottle. He drinks so much less with everyone else that I end up getting up with him a lot more at night, but I suppose that's better than him screaming the whole time he's with other people! I typically only have to get up with him once in the night, and rarely (like last night) twice. So, that's probably pretty normal at 3 months. 

I went for a blood pregnancy test yesterday - assuming it will be negative - and if it is then I get to have my IUD placed. We've had to abstain since there needs to be absolutely no chance of pregnancy before they place it, so we're getting a little antsy to say the least!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!! xoxo


----------



## BeachChica

Lindsay - so glad the tubes went well. The pic you posted on FB made it look very cool so maybe that helps ease the kids! Did Miles just take 1 bottle in an 8 hour day with your MIL? Hopefully he will get better with that. How soon will you be able to get the IUD? I guess that's ok to have when your BF? I have to think about my BC method but I'm really wishing I would get a regular period. I had 2 days of spotting last week and that was it. 

Isabela took a few more steps last night. I will probably regret it when she's all over the house into everything but it was so exciting!!! She's getting more and more confident on her feet so I don't think it will be much longer. 

How is everyone else doing? I think we are going to try to get out on the boat this weekend so I am looking forward to that!


----------



## babydust818

Very happy Oakley is doing a lot better now with tubes. Also happy it went smooth! I hope he continues to improve and be a happy boy!! Do you think you're going to have anymore kids in the future? I bet you can't wait to get that IUD in!

Jess before you know it, Isabela is going to be running around the house! I feel the same way with Rowan. I'll be happy to see him hit all of these milestones, but at the same time that means more trouble to get into lol. So happy and thankful every day to be able to wake up to my little guy!

Kelsey, how is everything going? When did you say your next appointment was? Next week?? Have you been having any morning sickness this time around?

Sam hope you're getting some rest, along with Oliver and B.

AFM just getting ready to get the house back in order. It's so hard to do anything when you're off. You just wanna sit and enjoy baby time! I am sooo sick of the cold. It's suppose to warm up here a little this upcoming weekend. 40/45. That is awesome for January. Can't complain there. Trying to eat better again. It's hard, but little steps is the key. I've been sitting back and thinking about when and if we're going to have another little one. Guess time will tell. If we do, i'd like to wait until Rowan's first birthday and then start trying. By the time he's 2, hopefully he will have a little brother or sister here or on their way!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi! Oakley is still doing well - he had a bit of bleeding out of his right ear yesterday, so that was a bit disconcerting but he's fine today, thankfully! 

I get my IUD today - their next appointment wasn't until Monday and that was not going to fly haha. It's non-hormonal (yay) so I can still breastfeed with it. There are reviews of it that it can make AF worse but I guess I'll deal with that when I get AF back. I spot every once in a while making me think I'm going to get AF soon but it never shows. Hoping I'll get a few more months without it. 
We are not planning right now to have any more. We talk about it every once in a while but I think 2 kids is enough for us, especially at this time in our lives. I guess if I got a good paying job and we got a bigger house we might consider another, but with the costs of daycare, and the style of our lives, I think we could provide best for 2. 
What about you all? Rach - we started trying when Oakley was 18 months, and I think they're spaced out well, so starting to try when Rowan is a year sounds like a good idea! 
Jess - have you guys decided if you'll want to try again?

Kels - thinking of you! can't wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## BeachChica

Rach - how are you doing with your depression? I saw your FB post the other day and I've been thinking of you so I hope your doing ok. So nice the gifts you got at work! Even if the job sucks, the people you work with can make it all worthwhile. Are you FT yet or just PT at the Front Desk? 

Lindsay - glad Oakley is doing well! So have you not had a regular period yet? I might need to read up on the IUD to see if I should get one. 

Kelsey - is your appt today? 

AFM - not sure about having another. I feel so blessed to have Isabela and she's healthy. With all the MCs I just worry that a bad egg might slip through and that would just totally change our lives, and affect her as well. Plus with all the time it took we're also old!! I will be 42 this year and Chris 44 :wacko: I don't know, I haven't completely ruled it out but I feel like I should just be thankful for what I have and not press my luck you know,


----------



## confusedprego

Hi! No - I haven't had a real AF yet. Since having the paragard in I've had some bleeding but it's just from insertion. They say the first 2-3 months can have heavy AFs but I'm hoping my AF will stay away for another few months and I won't have to worry about that. 

Your body seems to be pretty good at making sure no 'bad eggs' get through but I def understand not wanting to go through another MC!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Hope everyone had a nice weekend! I have been battling a cold for about 3 weeks now so it's been terrible. Finally went to the doctor on Friday and got some antibiotics so hoping I'm now on my way to recovery!!! 

Kelsey - saw your announcement on FB but checking to see how your spot went. 

Mel is here in Clearwater now. Hoping to get together with her soon! Between being sick and other events I have not had a chance to see her yet.


----------



## babydust818

By Mel's posts I figured it wouldn't be long until you two meet! How awesome will that be?! Someday I hope we all can catch up and meet. That would be really awesome. Sorry you haven't been feeling well. I was sick for about 11 days. I hate being sick. Glad you're on the road to recovery. I really can't wait for Spring to get here. Hard to believe i'll be married a year next month. So awesome I share my wedding day with Isabela's birthday! How ironic. :) 

Rowan had his 4 month shots a week ago. He's a big boy. Weighing in at 20.2 lbs and 27in long. He's 98th percentile for weight, 97 for length and 100 for his noggin. He's in 9/12 month sleepers already. He's such a big big boy! He did great with his shots. Screamed one loud time and was done. He makes me so proud! Love him soo much. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm starting to eat better and get back into shape. I am feeling really yucky lately. Also looking around at things i'm interested in to go to school for. We will see!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

How is everyone!? Long time no check-in! I've been crazy busy with school. Finally had a chat with my boss about when I'll graduate - we're going to propose I defend early May to my committee. I have a phone interview for a job on Tuesday. I'm really excited but really nervous!!!! Miles also has his 4 month appointment on Tuesday - can't wait to see how much he's grown! I don't think he'll be topping the charts like little Rowan but he just seems like he's grown so much! 

Jess - How exciting Mel is in town!! I would love to have all of us get together some time! It would be so nice! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies together! Sorry you've been sick - this has been just an awful viral season! Kirk and the kids are getting over another cold :/ It's been just constant! I'm the only one that hasn't gotten a really bad cold this season *knock on wood*

Rach - Sounds like Rowan is doing amazing! Have you started any foods? We put a bit of cereal in Miles bottle lately and he seems to like it. I can't wait to start finger foods! So much fun to watch them learn to use their fine motor skills!! Glad you're getting back on track with health - it can be so hard after a baby! All I want to do is get take-out food and sleep whenever there is a free moment! It's sad how much effort it takes to be healthy! 

Sam - how are you doing?? did you switch to formula for O yet? I think I remember you talking about it. I have my moments that I really want to stop breastfeeding just because I can't keep up with pumping at work, but then I have other moments that I just cherish with Miles that I feel like it's going to be so hard to stop - I guess that's why it's such an emotional thing for mommies when they decide to stop even though it's a totally reasonable thing to do!! 

Kels and Mar - hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## babydust818

Glad everything is going great with you Lindsay. Glad to hear the boys are doing well! 

I don't know what to do for Rowan! He has never liked tummy time. I've been putting him on his belly regardless lately and he just flips right over every time I do it. So it's becoming useless. He's so lazy! He doesn't want to lift his head for long in the jumperoo. Which is delaying him in crawling and sitting up. When he does it, he does great. He's just so lazy! I don't know what to do. Any ideas? Is there any toys you would recommend to get him active? I need something! He doesn't seem to like any of the toys he has. I don't know if it's because he's lazy or if they truly aren't great toys. Thanks girls!


----------



## pinksmarties

I have been meaning to write and catch upwith everyone.

Rach - He is still very young to be crawling or even sitting up Oliver is 6.5 months and is only now just managing to sit on his own unsupported for a few minutes. B hated tummy time and was the same as Rowan rolling over as soon as he got on his tummy but he was sitting at 6-7 months, and crawling at 10 months. 

I can't think of any specific toys. Even from this age I can see how B and O play with toys differently and it seems O isn't as bothered by dangly play gym/mobile toys as B was.

I just got down on the floor as much as possible to encourage him and also pulled him up to the sitting position from lying (gentle on the wrists though)


----------



## confusedprego

Rach - both Oakley and Miles hate(d) tummy time and I think it took O a bit longer to crawl because of it and it may cause Miles to take a bit longer too but I just encourage head and neck muscle growth by using the bumbo with toys in front of them, although Oakley had very little interest in toys whereas Miles is obsessed with dangling, crinkly or spinning toys. Oakley had some interest in the "crinkle" books as we call them but that was about it. Kirk always jokes that you'll never see someone and say "well that guy didn't get enough tummy time as a kid!" He's going to crawl and sit up on his own, but it def takes time. Oakley was a solid 6 months before he was sitting on his own and only for short amounts of time at that point. I think it took him until around 8 months to do the 'army' crawl and a full year to walk. I would do tummy time for O on my belly to talk to him to keep him entertained. I'll be honest, I haven't been that great about it with Miles but Miles is impressively good with his head - although when he's on his belly he doesn't lift it up very high but that's probably because he's screaming so loudly!! Try to be patient - you're doing a great job! Just keep encouraging him to try to sit by himself and hold himself up - he'll get there!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope all is well with you! It's been hard to keep up with everything! 

Rach - just get him down there and if he rolls over that's ok. Isabela hated tummy time too and would cry when I tried it. Do you have one of those play mats? Just turn him over on that lay down on the floor with him and out some things in front of him. Once he gets used to it he'll do better. It's good he rolls over too! 

I'm just busy, busy busy thes days it's crazy! Thinking of having someone come clean my house because I just can't keep up with it all and there's just not enough time! 
I wanted to ask you girls what kinds of things did you pack for your little ones to eat when they started on foods? Isabela is starting to not want baby food and wants to eat on her own. Miss Independent! It's fine when we're home because I give her some of what we're eating but now I have to pack a lunch for school so trying to come up with some ideas. She only has 2 teeth. They usually feed her breakfast and a snack which she can usually eat because it's something soft but lunch I am struggling with. Today I sent a sandwich which they can cut up the bread meat and cheese and I think she'll be ok (she loves bread) but I am struggling for other ideas!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

How is everyone? I'm doing OK - enrolling Miles in daycare starting in March - *sigh* !! I'm just not able to get enough done with him here. I'm tentatively scheduled to defend in May and I think I'm going to need every minute I can spare in the next couple months! Some days I'm really upset about him going to daycare and others I really look forward to a nice work day to myself to get things done! He's just already so grown up, it's making me so sad that I feel like I'm going to blink and they're going to be all grown up and I'm going to miss it! But then again, I know if they're at daycare I will make the most of the time I do have with them and they learn so much there - ugh. It's just kind of unfortunate!! It looks like I have a job lined up too! Not official yet but it's very promising! I will probably start Mid-July which will give me a good month to take off with the boys. Keep your fingers crossed for me the job comes through! 

Jess - Have you tried spaghetti O's? She's still not allowed milk products, right? You have a lot more options once they can have yogurts and cheeses. I did fruit cups and puffs a lot when Oakley was first learning to eat. Can she do the packets yet? Oakley still loves those! 
I don't blame you wanting someone to clean your house - I need someone to do ours but we just can't afford it right now! Once I get a job we're going to start talking about it! Although, with Oakley, I think I would need someone in here daily!!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! 
Sorry it's been a while. It's been hard to keep up with life!!! How's everyone doing? 

Lindsay - thanks for the suggestion on the spaghetti o's. I didn't even think of those pastas in a can!! I will definitely try that. She does like the graduates yogurts but she seems to want to feed herself. I've recently started the pouches and she seems to be doing good with those, just trying to think of things she can pick up and feed herself. I do the frozen pancakes for breakfast and those are great. I need to look into maybe some small pizzas or something like that they can heat and cut into small pieces fo her. 

Saw your post about daycare. Glad you made it though the first day. I'm sure it's hard but will be so great in the long run. 

I have been super busy planning Isabela's 1st birthday. We are not doing anything too crazy, just family and some close friends but trying to make it really special for her. Also coming up on the 1 Year mark to stop BF. It shouldn't be hard to transition her off to formula 100% since we're already supplementing (or I guess milk) but I think sometimes it's more of a comfort thing for her. She falls asleep in my lap and every night after BF and then I put her to bed. Did you guys have any issues with this?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi! 

We survived the first week of daycare but I've had both boys home the last two days because of snow. Looking forward to 50 degree days next week!! 

The pastas in a can are definitely messy but they seem to like it! Oakley also liked bologna and deli meats at Isabela's age. Now I can't get him to eat any meat except bacon lol. 

I've started Miles on spoon feeding and he LOVES it - it's so cute. I'm dreading stopping breastfeeding with him for the exact reason you are thinking with the nighttime feed calming him before bed. I'm looking forward to never pumping again but we didn't really have this issue with Oakley because he had a bottle before bed, but we just started moving the bedtime bottle earlier and keeping him up for a half hour or so and then putting him to bed and eventually we replaced the nighttime bottle with a sippy of milk - maybe you could try the same with the nighttime breastfeed and then transition to a bottle/sippy?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! How is everyone doing?!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

How is everyone doing?? I haven't been on here much because we've been so busy! I had a job interview recently that I think went really well so hopefully that will work out! 

We just found out that our daycare center has been sold to new owners. We're a bit concerned because I really love the staff and I'm afraid they will change the teachers but I guess only time will tell! Tuition is already breaking the bank too so I'm nervous about that going up as well. We'll see, I suppose!! 

Both the boys have had off and on colds since Miles has started daycare (3 weeks ago) but they haven't seemed as bad as previous colds. Not sure if it's because of Oakley's tubes - he did have an ear infection a week or so ago but thanks to the tubes he was still happy and no fever and no oral antibiotics - so it was MUCH better!! I'm anxious for spring and hope these colds will slow down!! 

Miles is doing really well - he's starting to sit on his own more and is spoon feeding like a champ but I feel like he's already starting to wean a bit, but that may just be in my head. I'm curious to see where Miles is on the growth charts in April for his 6 month check up - he feels heavier but I have a feeling he's still on the lower side. I weighed him here the other day and he was around 16lbs. I think they want them to double their weight by 6 months, so he should really be up around 17lbs but we'll see! He sure is happy and seems to eat well so I'm sure he's fine! 

How's everyone else doing?? I love seeing everyone's pictures on facebook! We all produce such good looking babies!!!  

I saw Mar is pregnant again on facebook! So exciting!! 

Kels - hope you're doing well too!!


----------



## babydust818

we haven't talked in two months?! I think that's a record.

I hope everyone is doing great!

Kelsey how far are you now?


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls!
Hope you are all doing well. Sorry it's been so long. It's been so nuts for me and I used to post when I was in the Mother's Room at work so not that I'm not it's been harder to find time. I am so glad to at least see your updates on FB. 

How's everyone doing? 
Lindsay - how is it going with the daycare? Miles is getting so big I can't believe it. Did it seem like the weaning was just a stage?

Rach - Rowan is getting so big! How are things going with work? Do you have him in daycare now or are you and Andrew still working different shifts to watch him? 

I can't remember when Kelsey is due, does anyone know? I will need to check on Mar on FB. Great news!

AFM - Isabela is going great. She's is getting so independent at times she can be quite a handful! She tries to stand in the carts at the grocery store etc now so when she starts doing that it gets pretty tough quick. It is nice to be able to do things around the house though and now she can entertain herself doing her own thing. We have our 15 month appointment later this month. Got a little bit of the baby fever now but mentally not sure if I'm ready to go through all that again. I feel like I should just be thankful for what we have. I just turned 42 this year so that's a big negative too. 
We sold our boat last month. That was a really hard decision but it was getting harder to use with Isabela and we didn't want to just let it sit (plus its a depreciating asset). She was all over the place and we couldn't really child proof it. It wasn't as relaxing anymore and I couldn't help Chris with the cleaning etc when we got back to the marina. Anyway, we are enjoying quiet weekends now and we will probably get another when she's a little older. We are actually getting stuff done around the house now! We did get annual passes to Busch Gardens, the zoo and the Children's Museum so Isabela is really enjoying that. 
Oh and we just booked a 7 night cruise for November. Isabela will be 18 months by then so we'll see how that goes. 

Lindsay - when did you move Oakley to the toddler bed? Also, did you buy the nightstand with that set? I'm wondering now if I should get it.


----------

